# Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg



## HelmutK (26. März 2013)

Nein - eine Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg steht uns nicht ins Haus. Politische Initiativen zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regelung sind nicht erkennbar 

Aber es gibt einen Anlass, dass wir das Thema aufnehmen:

Während in Hessen auf ein Miteinander, auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und Dialog gesetzt wird, scheint man Baden-Württemberg Gefallen daran zu finden, Mountainbiker weiter mit stereotypen Vorurteilen zu diskreditieren. Während in Thüringen die 2-Meter-Regelung sang- und klanglos beerdigt wurde, scheint man die Baden-Württemberg weiter auf eine Ausgrenzung und Diskriminierung der Mountainbiker zu setzen. Es ist mal wieder an der Zeit, dass wir Stellung beziehen und uns zu Wort melden. 

Fakten und Argumente findet Ihr in der Online-Bibliothek auf der DIMB Homepage. Schreibt Leserbriefe und Online-Kommentare, wendet Euch an Eure "Volksvertreter" - auch Mountainbiker sind Wähler. Last but not least: Teilt diesen Post in Eurem Freundeskreis und motiviert zum Mitmachen. Es geht um unseren Sport!

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/mountainbiker-vs-wanderer-ist-platz-fuer-alle-da
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nach...ntainbiker-und-wanderer-gehoeren-getrennt-x1x
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nachrichten/suedwest/ein-sinnloses-gesetz
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek

Wir werden über das Thema weiter hier und auf unseren Facebook-Seiten berichten.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649
http://www.facebook.com/dimb.de?ref=hl

Was wir in Hessen gemeinsam auf den Weg gebracht haben, kann uns auch in Baden-Württemberg gelingen. Also - ab an die Arbeit


----------



## NSchwarzwald (26. März 2013)

Danke dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (26. März 2013)

...ja, ein steiniges Feld das hier gepflügt werden soll...


----------



## rayc (26. März 2013)

Falls Unterschriftenaktionen oder vergleichbares geplant sind, bin ich sofort dabei.

Gibt es eine offizielle Position der Landesregierung und der Oppositionsparteien?

ray


----------



## HelmutK (26. März 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Gibt es eine offizielle Position der Landesregierung und der Oppositionsparteien?
> 
> ray


 
Es gibt da einen Antrag einer früheren Oppositionspartei

"bis 31. Juli 2010 einen Gesetzesentwurf vorzulegen, der Radlern Rechtssicherheit unterhalb der Zwei-Meter-Wegeregelung verschafft.​

zu dem seinerzeit aus den Reihen einer früheren Regierungspartei folgendes ausgeführt wurde

"Unbestritten ist jedoch, dass neben dem vorhandenen Angebot von rund 80.000 Kilometern gut ausgebauter Forststraßen schmalere, fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollere Wege insbesondere für Mountainbiker besonders reizvoll sind. Aufgrund bestehender Interessenskonflikte, unter anderem mit den Wanderverbänden und ungelöster Fragen der Verkehrssicherungspflicht und den damit verbundenen Haftungsfragen sowie der Frage der Übernahme der Kosten für die Streckenunterhaltung ist die Vorlage eines Gesetzentwurfs bis 31. Juli 2010 nicht sinnvoll. Bei der Beurteilung ist auch zu berücksichtigen, dass jede Änderung der bestehenden Rechtslage zugunsten der Mountainbiker die Rechtsunsicherheit und die Haftungsrisiken von über 200 000 Waldbesitzern in Baden-Württemberg vergrößert."​

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/archiv/Abg._Hans_Martin_Haller.pdf

Dass sich die angeblich ungelösten "Fragen der Verkehrssicherungspflicht und den damit verbundenen Haftungsfragen" als vorgeschoben erwiesen haben, wissen wir spätestens seit dem sehr deutlichen Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs vom 02. Oktober 2012:

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...des_BGH_vom_02.10.2012_-_Az._VI_ZR_311_11.pdf

Was bleibt also?

"Interessenskonflikte mit Wanderverbänden" und "Übernahme der Kosten für die Streckenunterhaltung"

Da muss man sich schon einmal Fragen, ob Interessen von Wanderverbänden es rechtfertigen können, dass unzähligen Radfahrer und Mountainbiker in ihren Rechten beschränkt werden. Und bei der Frage der Kosten muss man sich die Frage stellen, warum eine "Kostenfrage" die 2-Meter-Regelung rechtfertigen soll.

Weder im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz noch im Bundeswaldgesetz haben wir dazu etwas gefunden. Aber wir haben gerade im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz sehr viel zur Stellung des Sports gefunden:

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...ports_im_Bundesnaturschutzgesetz_12022012.pdf

und, last but not least, sagt auch die Verfassung des Landes Baden-Württemberg etwas zum Sport:

"*Der Staat und die Gemeinden fördern* das kulturelle Leben und *den Sport* unter Wahrung der Autonomie der Träger."


----------



## Tilman (26. März 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Nein - eine Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg steht uns nicht ins Haus. Politische Initiativen zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regelung sind nicht erkennbar   (....)


 
Ich werde das Thema der rechtlichen und praktischen Tauglichkeit von 2m-Regeln auf dem Fahrrad Kongress in Bristol (Sep. 2013) aufgreifen (Suitability of a minimum trail width as the legal regulative; status 2013).


----------



## gasgas03 (26. März 2013)

Super das Ihr das Thema mal angeht! 
Nach meiner Erfahrung sind es ca. 10% der Wanderer die meckern, obwohl man anhält und sie vorbeilässt. Die Restlichen sind überwiegend neutral dem Biken gegenüber. 
Leider muss auch in Bike-Kreisen eine Aufklärung stattfinden, in Geislingen z.B. gibt es einige die in den Kehren abkürzen, Bremsspuren ziehen, dicht auf ältere Leute auffahren und erst knapp vorher Bremsen. Das muss nicht sein!
Ich will mein Hobby LEGAL ausüben!


----------



## Athabaske (26. März 2013)

...wahrscheinlich sind die 10% sogar noch zu hoch gegriffen?

Hier, am Schurwald, trifft man auf den Pfaden fast keine Wanderer wenn man die Stoßzeiten am Wochenende etwas meidet - Konfliktpotential eher gering. Allerdings gibt es eine hartnäckige, motivierte Minderheit derer die sich wegen der 2 m - Regelung in der Pflicht sehen die jedem Mountainbiker nahezubringen und eine kleine aber feine rücksichtslose "Elite" auf unserer Seite.

Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Silberstreifen am Horizont der Legalisierung hier im Kernland der Wandervereine....


----------



## HelmutK (27. März 2013)

Aktuell auf Facebook:

Was lÃ¤uft da schief in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg? - Ein paar Gedanken und ein Offener Brief!

Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg hat sich vor vielen Jahren mit der 2-Meter-Regelung auf einen fatalen Irrweg begeben: 

"Von Seiten der Planungsakteure wird die Regelung als Minimalkonsens verstanden, deren Wirkung, Konflikte zu reduzieren, fragwÃ¼rdig ist. Ihre Umsetzung kann nicht kontrolliert werden und hat Konfliktpotentiale nicht entschÃ¤rft. Im Gegenteil, der Konflikt wurde neu entfacht." (Prof. Dr. Karl-Reinhard Volz, Dr. Carsten Mann, Konfliktanalysen als Grundlage fÃ¼r die Entwicklung von umweltgerechten Managementstrategien in Erholungsgebieten - Eine Untersuchung zur sozialen TragfÃ¤higkeit am Beispiel des Naturparks Schwarzwald Mitte/Nord, Forschungsbericht
der UniversitÃ¤t Freiburg, 2006, Seite 193)

Das ist keine neue Erkenntnis, aber sie bestÃ¤tigt uns jeden Tag in unserer Auffassung und Forderung, dass die 2-Meter-Regelung abgeschafft gehÃ¶rt. Leidtragende dieser verfehlten Gesetzgebung in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg sind nicht nur unzÃ¤hlige Radfahrer und Mountainbiker, sondern auch die BÃ¼rger in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg. Es muss daher endlich etwas geschehen, denn das Ergebnis der Wissenschaft ist eindeutig:

ÂDas Mountainbiken gehÃ¶rt zu den umweltfreundlichsten Sportarten. Der in der Ã¶ffentlichen Diskussion vielfach erweckte Eindruck, die Mountainbikefahrer seien ÂNaturzerstÃ¶rerÂ, entbehrt jeglicher sachlicher Grundlage. Die relativ geringfÃ¼gigen Ã¶kologischen BeeintrÃ¤chtigungen, die aufgrund von Untersuchungen nachgewiesen werden konnten, lassen sich durch rÃ¼cksichtsvolles Verhalten und durch die Beachtung des Wegegebots vermeiden. Die Ã¶kologisch unter UmstÃ¤nden gravierendsten Konflikte
mit dem Naturschutz - die Beunruhigung schÃ¼tzenswerter Tierarten - sind in erster Linie durch planerische MaÃnahmen (im Verantwortungsbereich von Kommunen, Forst- und NaturschutzbehÃ¶rden) zu lÃ¶sen: durch die Verlagerung bzw. Sperrung von Wegen, die durch entsprechend sensible Gebiete fÃ¼hren. Â. Der positive Beitrag des Radfahrens (auch des Mountainbikens) zur Erhaltung einer hohen UmweltqualitÃ¤t Ã¼berwiegt bei weitem die mÃ¶glichen Umweltkonflikte.Â (Hans-Joachim Schemel, Wilfried Erbguth, Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, 3. Ã¼berarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, Seite 342, 343)

ÂAll of the existing scientific studies indicate that while mountain biking, like all forms of recreational activity, can result in measurable impacts to vegetation, soil, water resources, and wildlife, the environmental effects of well-managed mountain biking are minimal. Futhermore, while the impact mechanics and forces may be different from foot traffic, mountain biking impacts are little different from hiking, the most common and traditional form of trail-based recreational activity.Â (Jeff Marion, Jeremy Wimpey, Environmental Impacts of Mountainbiking: Science Review and Best Practices, published in Managing Mountainbiking: IMBAÊ»s Guide to Providing Great Riding, 2007)

Fangen also an, unsere Fragen deutlich zu stellen:

Warum sind bisher alle Initiativen zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regelung in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg gescheitet?

Warum hÃ¤lt man einer 2-Meter-Regel fest, die nur auf stereotypen, letztlich aber wissenschaftlich unhaltbaren Vorurteilen basiert?

Warum hat ThÃ¼ringen schon vor Jahren die 2-Meter-Regelung abgeschafft und Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg nicht?

Warum setzt Deutschlands waldreichstes Bundesland - Hessen - auf ein modernes und diskriminierungsfreies Betretungsrecht auf der Basis gegenseitiger Anerkennung und RÃ¼cksicht?

Warum geht das nicht auch in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg?

Warum?

Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg und die rot-grÃ¼ne Landesregierung unter der FÃ¼hrung von MinisterprÃ¤sident Winfried Kretschmann muss sich diesen Fragen stellen:

Â»Winfried Kretschmann hat einen neuen Politikstil der Offenheit und Beteiligung in die baden-wÃ¼rttembergische Landespolitik gebracht.Â« lesen wir auf der Homepage des Landes Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg. 

Aber wo bleibt diese Offenheit fÃ¼r uns Mountainbiker, Herr Kretschmann?

Deutschlands Mountainbiker und auch die in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg stehen fÃ¼r ein unmwelt- und sozialvertrÃ¤gliches Mountainbiken. Wir engagieren uns fÃ¼r den Umweltschutz, damit wir auch in Zukunft die Natur genieÃen kÃ¶nnen. Wir haben uns allgemein anerkannte Verhaltensregeln - die DIMB Trailrules - gegeben, die von der ganz groÃen Mehrheit der Mountainbiker eingehalten werden. Gegenseitige RÃ¼cksichtnahme auf Natur und Mensch sind fÃ¼r uns keine hohlen Floskeln, sondern SelbstverstÃ¤ndnis. 

Aber wir erwarten auch, dass man uns und unseren Sport anerkennt und respektiert. Wir verwahren uns dagegen, dass wir immer wieder fÃ¼r das Verhalten einiger weniger schwarzer Schafe in Sippenhaft genommen werden und diese schwarzen Schafe dafÃ¼r herangezogen werden, die groÃe Mehrheit der Mountainbiker zu diskreditieren und zu diskriminieren. 

Wir haben auf der DIMB Homepage umfassend dargelegt und nachgewiesen, dass es keinerlei wissenschaftlich haltbare BegrÃ¼ndungen fÃ¼r uns als Mountainbiker diskriminierende Verbote und EinschrÃ¤nkungen gibt und dass die immer wieder gegen uns ins Feld gefÃ¼hrten Argumente keinerlei wissenschaftlich belegte Basis haben und deswegen zu Recht als stereotype Vorurteile zu bezeichnen sind. In einem freiheitlich-demokratischen Rechtsstaat haben solche Stereotypen nichts zu suchen. In Hessen man uns, wenn vielleicht auch nicht von Anfang an, zugehÃ¶rt und verstanden. In der Konsequenz wird sich Hessen ein neues, modernes und freiheitlich-demokratisches Waldbetretungsrecht geben, das auf einem bundesweit einzigartigen Konsens aller (!) gesellschaftlich relevanten Gruppen basiert und schon jetzt von vielen Beteiligten als vorbildlich bezeichnet wird.

Liebe Landesregierung in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg, lieber Herr MinisterprÃ¤sident Kretschmann:

Nehmen Sie sich ein Beispiel an Hessen und beginnen Sie mit der Arbeit fÃ¼r eine Novellierung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg. Hessen hat Ihnen dafÃ¼r die Blaupause geliefert. Auch Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg muss sich endlich ein modernes und freiheitlich-demokratisches Betretungsrecht, das auf ein Miteinander und gegenseitige RÃ¼cksichtnahme setzt, geben. Machen Sie Schluss mit der Diskriminierung der Radfahrer und Mountainbiker in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg. Schaffen Sie die konfliktverursachende und diskriminierende 2-Meter-Regelung ab. 

Wir setzen auf Ihren neuen Politikstil der Offenheit. Es ist an der Zeit!

Ihre Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V.


----------



## NSchwarzwald (27. März 2013)

Auszug Landeswaldgesetz

(3) Das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen (auch mit Motorantrieb), das  Radfahren und das Reiten im Wald sind nur auf Straßen und hierfür  geeigneten Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nicht  gestattet sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m  Breite und auf Fußwegen, das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite sowie  das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; die Forstbehörde  kann Ausnahmen zulassen. § 52  Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Naturschutzgesetzes bleibt unberührt.

Erinnert an die Sozialgesetzbücher, recht schwammig. 
Was ist ein geeigneter Weg?

Auch finde ich keine Urteile zu diesem Thema, kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. Es muss ja wenigstens Richtersprüche dazu geben.


----------



## john_frink (27. März 2013)

Hi

gute Initiative!

wie läuft das eigentlich? Der Landtag ist nur dann verpflichtet, seinen Bürgern Gehör zu schenken bzw. bestimmte Themen zu diskutieren, wenn eine Petition dazu mit X Unterzeichnern erfolgreich durchgeführt wurde, oder?

Gibt es ansonsten Möglichkeiten zur Quantifizierung der einzelnen Anfragen bei den jeweiligen Abgeordneten? 

Ich werde mal meinen Abgeordneten mit einem Brief beehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (27. März 2013)

NSchwarzwald schrieb:


> Was ist ein geeigneter Weg?
> Auch finde ich keine Urteile zu diesem Thema, kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. Es muss ja wenigstens Richtersprüche dazu geben.



Die Urteile gibt es vor allem zum Haftungsrecht. Im Hessischen WaldG soll künftig wie von der DIMB initiiert sinngem. stehen, daß ein Weg dann geeinget ist, wenn ein gefahrloses Begegnen möglich ist. Da sind dann die Nutzer höchstselbst (jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied) gefragt, die Bestimmung auch auf schmalen Wegen gesundheitsungefährdet mit begegnungsreichem rücksichtsvollen Leben zu erfüllen und damit chronische Bedenkenträger in ihre Schranken zu weisen


----------



## Tilman (27. März 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich werde das Thema der rechtlichen und praktischen Tauglichkeit von 2m-Regeln auf dem Fahrrad Kongress in Bristol (Sep. 2013) aufgreifen (Suitability of a minimum trail width as the legal regulative; status 2013).



Krongressleitung hat den Vortrag akzeptiert.


----------



## NSchwarzwald (27. März 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Die Urteile gibt es vor allem zum Haftungsrecht. Im Hessischen WaldG soll künftig wie von der DIMB initiiert sinngem. stehen, daß ein Weg dann geeinget ist, wenn ein gefahrloses Begegnen möglich ist. Da sind dann die Nutzer höchstselbst (jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied) gefragt, die Bestimmung auch auf schmalen Wegen gesundheitsungefährdet mit begegnungsreichem rücksichtsvollen Leben zu erfüllen und damit chronische Bedenkenträger in ihre Schranken zu weisen



Genau, die Haftung, die interessiert mich und die kann ja bei dem Gesetzestext nur aus Richtersprüchen bestehen, die widerum sehr verschieden ausfallen können. Da werde ich mal nachhacken.

Der Initiative dies zu ändern, besonders im Kontext des Nationalparks, räume ich dagegen wenig Chancen ein.


----------



## Sarrois (27. März 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> in Geislingen z.B. gibt es einige die in den Kehren abkürzen, Bremsspuren ziehen


 
So lange jegliches Fallobst dort von irgendwelchen %$%&§"§$%% hochgeshuttelt wird, ist die Trolldichte auf dem Trail tendenziell höher


----------



## gasgas03 (27. März 2013)

Gibts da einen Shuttelservice? Wäre mir nicht bekannt, oder meinst du Privat?


----------



## Sarrois (27. März 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Gibts da einen Shuttelservice? Wäre mir nicht bekannt, oder meinst du Privat?


 
Jepp, einmal im Monat für 100 Juro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (27. März 2013)

NSchwarzwald schrieb:


> Genau, die Haftung, die interessiert mich und die kann ja bei dem Gesetzestext nur aus Richtersprüchen bestehen, die widerum sehr verschieden ausfallen können. Da werde ich mal nachhacken.



Brauchst Du nicht. Zum einen waren die Urteile im Tenor ziemlich synchron und zum anderen ist seit 2010 der Haftungsumfang durch Übernahme des "Richter-Rechts" in §60 BNatSchG und in §24 BWaldG gesetzlich weitergehend geregelt


----------



## gasgas03 (27. März 2013)

Reden wir vom selben Geislingen? Ich meine das Geislingen an der Steige. Wenn ja, von wo nach wo geht da ein Shuttel?


----------



## Sarrois (27. März 2013)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Reden wir vom selben Geislingen? Ich meine das Geislingen an der Steige. Wenn ja, von wo nach wo geht da ein Shuttel?


 
Wir reden von Geilsingen a.d. Steige
Das ist einmal im Monat Shuttle vom größten Mountainbikeguide aller Zeiten


----------



## NSchwarzwald (27. März 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Brauchst Du nicht. Zum einen waren die Urteile im Tenor ziemlich synchron und zum anderen ist seit 2010 der Haftungsumfang durch Übernahme des "Richter-Rechts" in §60 BNatSchG und in §24 BWaldG gesetzlich weitergehend geregelt




Zum  §60 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz lese ich immo gerade die aktuelle Rechtsprechung. Aber das Bezieht sich nur auf Schäden die durch Benutzung entstehen. Naja egal ich werde schon noch Schlau daraus.


----------



## Athabaske (27. März 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wir reden von Geilsingen a.d. Steige
> Das ist einmal im Monat Shuttle vom größten Mountainbikeguide aller Zeiten



...jetzt bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wer da gemeint sein könnte - gern auch per PM.


----------



## gasgas03 (27. März 2013)

> ...jetzt bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wer da gemeint sein könnte - gern auch per PM.


Ich auch!


----------



## Sarrois (27. März 2013)

Er arbeitet auch grad am Titel größter Farcebuchschbämmer aller Zeiten


----------



## ciao heiko (27. März 2013)

Hallo Helmut,

auch ich finde es super, dass ihr endlich das Tehma angeht. Wenn ich euch in irgendeiner Weise helfen kann, dann lasst es mich wissen. 


ciao heiko


----------



## cännondäler__ (27. März 2013)

Hallo Helmut,
klasse, daß sich hier wieder etwas tut! Ich hatte zwar erst 2x in den letzten 10 Jahren eine Diskussion mit Wanderern, die ich einigermaßen deeskalierend beenden konnte, aber ich mag auch nicht ständig mit schlechtem Gewissen unterwegs sein. Bei uns wirke ich auf den örtlichen Tourismusverband ein und mache da Lobbyarbeit. Die wichtigste Lobbyarbeit kann aber von jedem von uns kommen: Haltet Euch an die Trailrules der DIMB und vermittelt das auch Euren Mitbikern und Kids. Und weist auch die schwarzen Schafe in ihre Schranken bevor es die Wanderer tun.
cännondäler


----------



## prince67 (27. März 2013)

Gibt es sowas wie die Trail-Rules auch für Wanderer?
Ich find z.B. beim DAV nur Regeln fürs Klettern und Skitouren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (27. März 2013)

Ich denke es geht vor allem um die Haftungsfrage, auch wenn ich persönlich nie auf die Idee kommen würde jemanden Haftbar zu machen wenns mich beim Biken legt. Umwelttechnisch macht die 2m Regelung keinen Sinn, da muss man sich nur die ganzen Wanderer anschauen die abseits der Wege ihr Unwesen treiben. Abgesehen von der Anfahrt mit Autos, weggeworfenen Müll etc.
Der Witz ist doch auch das der normale Sonntagsradler gar nichts von der 2m Regelung weiß wenn er auf schmalen Schotterwegen fährt. Aber es käme nie jemand auf die Idee sich über dieses Klientel zu beschweren.
Rücksichtsnahme ist ja schön und gut aber es gibt immer welche die was zu meckern haben hauptsache sie können sich dabei auf so schwachsinnige Gesetze berufen.


----------



## MarkusL (27. März 2013)

Wie werden die 2m eigentlich gemessen? Wo fängt der Weg an, wo hört er auf?
Hab's in den letzten 25 Jahren nicht kapiert.


----------



## Tilman (28. März 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Wie werden die 2m eigentlich gemessen? Wo fängt der Weg an, wo hört er auf?
> Hab's in den letzten 25 Jahren nicht kapiert.



In Hessen habe ich mal die Frage nach dem Begriff "Trasse" gestellt, weil im Naturschutzrecht der Ausbau von Wegen auf gleicher Trasse naturschutzrechtlich genehmigungsfrei war. Da wußte auch keiner so genau, was man in der Praxis daraus machen müßte.

Was B-W und die 2m-Regel angeht, hatte ich vor vielen Jahren mal im Fachmimnisterium nachgefragt, denn man will ja als radfahrender Besucher von Wäldern in B-W nicht in rechtliche Fallen tappen. Die nach mehreren Nachfragen, wo die geschätzte Antwort bleibe, lautete diese mit Wünschen für einen schönen Urlaub in B-W "Augenmaß".

Eine Anfrage an den aktuellen Ministerpräsidenten blieb unbeantwortet.

Ich werde erneut nachfragen. Da ich aber insoweit "berüchtigt" bin, schadet es nicht, wenn sich viele Leute nach der Nachvollziehbarkeit und damit Justitiabilität der 2m-Regel erkundigen, Kopien gerne an die DIMB.

Ich verweise hier auch auf *http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de*


----------



## Tilman (28. März 2013)

> So, ich habe 'mal einem Landtagsabgeordneten in BW eine Anfrage über *www.abgeordnetenwatch.de *angedeihen lassen. Man kann einer solchen Anfrage als Antwort-Interessent beitreten (Button "Beim Eintreffen einer Antwort benachrichtigen" unter der Anfrage).



http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44340--f375528.html#q375528 (forstpolitischer Sprecher SPD-Fraktion)


----------



## Athabaske (28. März 2013)

Hier hatte mal ein Abgeordneter sehr SPD wenigstens eine Anfrage an das Ministerium für Ernärung und ländlicher Raum gestellt.

Soweit ich weiß ist Hans-Martin Haller auch im aktuellen Landtag.


----------



## Tilman (28. März 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Hier hatte mal ein Abgeordneter sehr SPD wenigstens eine Anfrage an das Ministerium für Ernärung und ländlicher Raum gestellt.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß ist Hans-Martin Haller auch im aktuellen Landtag.



Wir müssen angesichts der auf MTB bezogene Anfrage und der Tatsache, daß sich das Ministerium professionell vor einer konkreten Antwort hinsichtlich der 2m-Regelung bzw. der Möglichkeit ihrer  rechtlichen Durchsetzung drückt, darauf achten, daß wir das gesamte Radfahrer-Klientel erfassen. Es gibt massenweise Wege, deren "2m-Eigenschaft" aus der Sicht des radfahrenden Nutzers nebulös ist, aber von ganz "normalen" Radwanderern wie auch von Mountainbikern genutzt werden können sollten.


----------



## Tilman (28. März 2013)

Mitglieder des Landtags B-W

CDU

SPD

GRÜNE

SPD


----------



## dogzice (28. März 2013)

Erstmal möchte ich sagen: Super Sache, dass sich dem Thema intensiv angenommen wird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Würde es vielleicht Sinn machen seitens der DIMB auch im Vorfeld mal mit den Tourismusverbänden (Tourismus Marketing GmbH Baden-Württemberg,  Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH, Schwäbische Alb Tourismusverband e.V., usw.)  Kontakt aufzunehmen um mit ihnen den Sachverhalt mal zu diskutieren und  um Unterstützung zu werben? Ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass unser  Anliegen noch mehr Gehör bekommt, wenn andere Verbände sich dem  anschließen (oder wenigstens nicht dagegen arbeiten; gegebenenfalls sogar mal mit den einschlägigen Wanderverbänden an einen Tisch zu sitzen und sich mal auszusprechen, denn sind wir mal ehrlich, es gibt mit Sicherheit bei den Wanderern wie auch bei den MTB'lern schwarze Schafe).

Auch die  Landesregierung bzw. das Ministerium für Ernährung und ländlichen Raum  hatte ja schon in der Stellungnahme in Drucksache 14/1089 vom  28.03.2007, Seite 3 festgestellt, dass Mountainbiken "[...] eine  bemerkenswerte Entwicklung genommen." hat und sich "[...] fast zum  Standard-Angebot entwickelt." hat.

Dass der Zuspruch zum  Mountainbike-Sport immernoch ungebrochen groß ist wurde ja dann auch  2010 in der Stellungnahme in Drucksache 14/5786 vom 01.02.2010 Seite 3  seitens des Ministeriums bestätigt: "[...] die Situation hat sich  seither nicht grundlegend verändert."

Dies wird sich auch seit 2010 nicht geändert haben, sieht man einmal die Mitgliederentwicklung der DIMB als bestes Beispiel.
Im  nächsten Absatz schreibt das Ministerium ja auch: "Der Auf- und Ausbau  des touristischen Radwegnetzes [...] u.a. für Mountainbiker ist eines  der Entwicklungsziele [...]." Dazu wäre es doch nur mehr als fair und  sinnvoll, mal die Zielgruppe zu fragen, für die ein solches Wegenetz  aufgebaut werden soll.

Auch bin ich nicht wirklich sicher, ob das  Ministerium den Begriff Single-Trail korrekt bzw. aus  Mountainbikers-Sicht richtig interpretiert. Denn Herr Haller fragt in  seinem Antrag in Punkt 1 wie viele legale Kilometer Single-Trails es  denn gäbe. Vom Ministerium wird dann auf den Mountainbike-Trail am  Albtrauf (ich gehe davon aus, dass sie hiermit den Bike X-ing --> http://www.schwaebischealb.de/Aktiv/Mountainbiken/Bike-X-ing-Schwaebische-Alb  meinen) verwiesen. Ich gebe zu, ich bin ihn noch nicht gefahren, aber  spiegelt das tatsächlich einen Single-Trail wieder? Ist doch bestimmt  hier jemand schon gefahren und kann dazu was sagen.

Die Frage ist  auch, ob man in einem Antrag zur Gesetzesänderung solche Begriffe wie  Single-Trail o.ä. überhaupt rein sollten, da diese Begriffe dann wieder  einer separaten Erläuterung bedürfen. Denn damit wäre der Antrag wieder  zu speziell, was ja auch Tilman zu bedenken gibt:



> [...]daß wir das gesamte Radfahrer-Klientel erfassen.[...]



@_Tilman_  und @_HelmutK_: Gibt es denn seitens der DIMB schon eine Strategie wie  die Argumentation für eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel angegangen werden  soll? Ich denke der ein oder andere Punkt den das Ministerium in der  Stellungnahme 2010 erwähnt hat, hat sich inzwischen erledigt: 
- die Haftungsfrage  wurde ja vergangenes Jahr vom BGH geklärt
- Thema Konflikte und deren  Anzahl und Auswirkung hat das Ministerium nach eigenen Angaben ja  selbst keine Ahnung (Drucksache 14/5786 Seite 4, Absatz 2)
- Thema Umweltschäden: dazu gibt es ja diverse "Gegengutachten" die HelmutK ja schon zitiert hat.


----------



## Tilman (28. März 2013)

dogzice schrieb:


> @_Tilman_  und @_HelmutK_: Gibt es denn seitens der DIMB schon eine Strategie wie  die Argumentation für eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel angegangen werden  soll? Ich denke der ein oder andere Punkt den das Ministerium in der  Stellungnahme 2010 erwähnt hat, hat sich inzwischen erledigt:
> - die Haftungsfrage  wurde ja vergangenes Jahr vom BGH geklärt
> - Thema Konflikte und deren  Anzahl und Auswirkung hat das Ministerium nach eigenen Angaben ja  selbst keine Ahnung (Drucksache 14/5786 Seite 4, Absatz 2)
> - Thema Umweltschäden: dazu gibt es ja diverse "Gegengutachten" die HelmutK ja schon zitiert hat.



Ich gehe davon aus, daß hier reine politische Sturheit nach dem Motto dominiert, daß man schlichtweg eine Änderungen nicht will ohne zu wissen, warum. Das ist so ähnlich wie in Hessen, wo die Politiker quer durch den Landtag das Radfahren in Feld und Flur (im Wald ist es ja so gut wie geklärt) nicht eollen und die tollsten Ausreden erfinden, warum. Ich denke, daß Helmut, ich und andere dieses Übel weitergehend rechtlich angreifen werden.

Wichtig ist aber auch doe politische Schiene, hier vor allem der "gesunde Menschenverstand". Insoweit kann es tatsächlich Sinn machen, qualitativ  zu intervenieren, also _persönlich individuell und nicht per unpersönlicher Unterschriftenliste_. Die Fraktionsadressen, in denen die Abgeordneten gelistet sind, hatte ich ja schon um 18:34 gepostet.

Wichtig ist, daß die Fragen praxisnah sind so nach der Devise "was soll man in der Praxis mit so einer nebulösen Regelung anfangen, in der 2 Meter vorgegeben sind, die man aber aus vielerlei Gründen gar nicht messen kann, während andererseits alle Parteien die Entbürokratisierung, also eine Absage an überflüssiges Regelwerk, im Schilde führen?" etc. etc. Dabei schließen sich Spitzfindigkeit und Sachlichkeit nicht aus. 

Soweit die rückfrage käme, wie es denn alternativ aussehen sollte, kann man auf die derzeit aktuelle hessische Variante verweisen. Diese hat vor allem fden Charme, daß dabei nicht nur von "mündigen Bürgern" geredet wird, sondern statt Bürokratie tatsächlich Eigenverantwortung der Akteure im Wald gefordert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (29. März 2013)

@dogzice:

Die Schwäbische Alb Crossing ist mehr eine Strecke fürs Tourenbike mit etwas Anspruch. (Anscheinend wurde sie sogar an einigen Stellen noch weiter weg vom Albtrauf verlegt?) Von einem Mountainbike Trail wie wir es verstehen ist das meilenweit entfernt. Ähnlich sieht es bei dem ebenfalls genannten "Trail" im Schwarzwald aus.

Wir als Mountainbiker, die wegen Trails in bestimmte Regionen reisen wollen, sind von den Tourismusverbänden in Deutschland noch nicht als zahlungskräftige Zielgruppe erkannt worden. Darin sehe ich das Hauptproblem. Denn über die Wirtschaftsfrage regelt sich letztlich alles. Man muss nur mal schauen, welche Investitionen beispielsweise im Schwarzwald getätigt werden um den Tourismus anzukurbeln. Sobald die erkannt haben für welchen im Vergleich beispielsweise zum Wintersport geringen Aufwand wir Mountainbiker zu haben wären, würde sich vermutlich schnell viel ändern.


----------



## Der_Panst (29. März 2013)

m7cha schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht vor allem um die Haftungsfrage, auch wenn ich persönlich nie auf die Idee kommen würde jemanden Haftbar zu machen wenns mich beim Biken legt.


Dazu einfach mal den Thread "Neuigkeiten aus Karlsruhe" lesen!


----------



## Tilman (29. März 2013)

dogzice schrieb:


> @_Tilman_  und @_HelmutK_: Gibt es denn seitens der DIMB schon eine Strategie wie  die Argumentation für eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel angegangen werden  soll? (...)



Ich vergaß: Grundlegende Strategien, also nicht nur, was man machen könnte, sodnern was man konret zu welchem Zwecke macht oder machen wird) sollten nicht im offenen Forum diskutiert werden, sondern intern. Mein Urururururur-Großonkel war siegreicher Feldherr in russischen Diensten. Hätte er seine Strategien veröffentlicht, wäre das mit seinem Job wohl nur kurze Zeit gelaufen.


----------



## dogzice (29. März 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich vergaß: Grundlegende Strategien,[...] sollten nicht im offenen Forum diskutiert werden, sondern intern.



Da bin ich völlig bei Dir. Aber wenn ich in und zwischen den Zeilen richtig gelesen habe, dann wird die DIMB als Interessensvertretung sich bereits Gedanken gemacht haben, unabhängig vom Aufruf an jeden Einzelnen sich an "seinen" Volksvertreter zu wenden. Von daher: alles gut. 



Athabaske schrieb:


> Wir als Mountainbiker, [...] sind von den Tourismusverbänden in Deutschland noch nicht als  zahlungskräftige Zielgruppe erkannt worden. [...] Denn über die Wirtschaftsfrage regelt sich letztlich  alles. Man muss nur mal schauen, welche Investitionen beispielsweise im  Schwarzwald getätigt werden um den Tourismus anzukurbeln. Sobald die  erkannt haben für welchen im Vergleich beispielsweise zum Wintersport  geringen Aufwand wir Mountainbiker zu haben wären, würde sich vermutlich  schnell viel ändern.



Aus diesem Grund ja auch die Frage/mein Gedanke die/den ich in meinem ersten Posting gestellt habe, ob eine Zusammenarbeit mit den Tourismusverbänden im Vorfeld anzustreben wäre oder nicht? Da hat aber die DIMB sicherlich die besseren Erfahrungen ob so was Sinn machen kann oder nicht.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (1. April 2013)

Endlich tut sich hier in dem Bereich mal was.

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, wäre es wahrscheinlich hilfreich irgendwelche Tourismusverbände an Bord zu holen - weil bei uns im Renchtal sieht es in weiten Teilen für *Mountainbike *und *Motorradfahrer* so aus, dass man zwar die Leute bzw. deren Geld hier haben will - aber das Gefährt am besten weit weg, und so kann das nicht funktionieren.

Auf der einen Seite will man Tourismus und wirbt mit den schönsten Bikestrecken im ganzen Land - und auf der anderen Seite lärmt man über MTB'ler und Motorradfahrer und sperrt eben für dieses Klientel mal ganze Strecken.

Wenn man schonmit solchen Dingen Werbung macht, dann sollte man diese auch nutzen können.


Das Problem das wir MTB'ler haben ist nicht der *Wanderer* sondern das Problem ist der *Sonntags-Schönwetter-Wanderpulk*. 

Die echten Wanderer die man bei Wind und Wetter antrifft die Ihr Auto nicht am nächsten Parkplatz stehen haben, haben zu 99% kein Problem mit den Bikern - die stehen kurz an die Seite, grüßen und lassen einem durch.

Die Probleme treten meist mit den Sonntags-Schönwetter-Waldparkplatz-Wanderern auf die meist in Rudeln ab 5 Personen auftreten und einen ganzen Wanderweg für sich selbst beanspruchen - vor lauter Gelaber hören die nichtmal wenn man die letzten 2 Minuten hinter denen hergefahren ist und geklingelt hat. 

Wenn man dann aber mal laut "Achtung" ruft, dann wird man gleich angepampt ob man nicht klingeln kann.


----------



## Athabaske (1. April 2013)

...noch besser, wenn auf ein freundliches "Entschuldigung" von hinten mit einem "hosch koi Klingl !?!" geantwortet wird...

Es sind trotzdem mehrere Seiten und alle haben irgendwie ihre Rechte und Bedürfnisse. Hier im Randgebiet von Stuttgart gibt es leider schon einen beträchtlichen Anteil an hirnlosen Mountainbikern die nur ihr eigenes kurzfristiges Erlebnis im Kopf haben, wenn überhaupt.

Soviele Fahrtechnikkurse kann man gar nicht anbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (1. April 2013)

Eben es muss halt ein Miteinander geben - wenn man als Radler nicht im Schuss auf Wanderer auffährt um dann mit der Blockierbremse zum stehen zu kommen hat man in der Regel keine Probleme.

Und gerade da Mountainbiken in den letzten 5 Jahren so an Popularität gewonnen hat sollte unser "Ländle" mal umdenken.


----------



## Sarrois (1. April 2013)

Meine Erfahrung, Samstags bester Tag zum Biken, immer freundlich sein,
die größte Geh-socksdichte ist im Umkreis von 1500m um die Hütten und Parkplätze, weiter kommen die meisten Fußkranken nedd


----------



## woodies (1. April 2013)

Ich hatte Ende letzten Jahres an den Landtagsabgeordneten H.M. Haller (aktiver Mountainbiker) eine Anfrage zur Ãberarbeitung, Aufhebung der 2m Regel gestartet. Hier die Anwort vom 20.12.2012

Lieber ........

Hans-Martin hat sich wegen des Themas 2-Meter-Regelung an das Ministerium fÃ¼r LÃ¤ndlichen Raum gewandt, doch leider ist die Antwort nicht anders ausgefallen, als auf unseren Antrag hin aus dem Jahr 2007. 
Die Haltung des Ministeriums ist nach wie vor, dass Konflikte unterschiedlicher Interessens- und Nutzergruppen â Wanderern, UmweltschÃ¼tzern, JÃ¤gern, dem Forst - hier vorprogrammiert sind. Es ist aus seiner Sicht nachvollziehbar, wenn es Mountainbiker/Radfahrer als EinschrÃ¤nkung empfinden, dass sie nach dem Waldgesetz in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg nur auf Wegen ab zwei Metern Breite und in Naturschutzgebieten sogar erst ab 3 Metern Breite, unterwegs sein dÃ¼rfen.
In seiner Stellungnahme hatte das Ministerium fÃ¼r LÃ¤ndlichen Raum schon 2007 festgestellt, dass es die gesetzliche BeschrÃ¤nkung zwar nur in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg gibt, dass diese Breite jedoch in vielen BundeslÃ¤ndern durch Verwaltungsanweisungen oder MerkblÃ¤tter vorgegeben wird. Im Ãbrigen gab es bereits im Jahr 2007 allein in den Naturparken des Schwarzwalds rund 7000 Kilometer ausgewiesene Strecken fÃ¼r Mountainbiker. Das entsprach seinerzeit dem grÃ¶Ãten Streckennetz deutschlandweit. In der Zwischenzeit dÃ¼rften noch etliche neue Routen und viele Kilometer dazugekommen sein.   
Eine Lockerung des Landeswaldgesetzes hÃ¤lt das Ministerium fÃ¼r nicht angezeigt, zumal das Landeswaldgesetz bereits heute gemÃ¤Ã Â§ 37 Abs. 3 - mit Genehmigung der ForstbehÃ¶rde - Ausnahmen ermÃ¶glicht. 
AuÃerdem hat eine Kommune ja schon heute die MÃ¶glichkeit, in Zusammenarbeit mit Nachbargemeinden und den ForstbehÃ¶rden ein markungsÃ¼bergreifendes Mountainbike-Netz auszuweisen. Dann kÃ¶nnen auch Strecken auf schmalen Wegen und durch den Wald angelegt werden. Auch Privatwaldbesitzer kÃ¶nnen sich auf freiwilliger Basis an einer solchen Strecke  beteiligen. Allerdings liegt die Verkehrssicherungspflicht und Haftung dann beim Betreiber bzw. der Kommune.
Leider hat sich die EinschÃ¤tzung auch unter Minister Bonde nicht geÃ¤ndert.  Um es vorsichtig zu formulieren eine zeitgemÃ¤Ãe Weiterentwicklung des Waldgesetzes ist mit dem Koalitionspartner mindestens so schwierig zu erreichen wie mit der VorgÃ¤ngerregierung. 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Thomas MÃ¼ller
Mitarbeiter


Im Ãbrigen ist unser MinisterprÃ¤sident Kretschmann aktives Mitglied im SAV


----------



## Deleted 174584 (1. April 2013)

> Im Übrigen gab es bereits im Jahr 2007 allein in den Naturparken des  Schwarzwalds rund 7000 Kilometer ausgewiesene Strecken für  Mountainbiker. Das entsprach seinerzeit dem größten Streckennetz  deutschlandweit. In der Zwischenzeit dürften noch etliche neue Routen  und viele Kilometer dazugekommen sein.


....und darauf werden Die sich ja in 20 Jahren noch stützen - einige der gelben MTB Schilder hier in der Gegend wurden auch von mir aufgehängt, und irgendwie fand ich die damals schon so ulkig wie heute - für was braucht ein Biker einen Wegweißer, sind ja schon genug gut zu erkennende Wanderschilder im Wald an denen man sich orientieeren kann...

Das war wohl nur eine Farce um eben solche Sätze in Jahren noch bringen zu  können....


----------



## prince67 (1. April 2013)

Klar kann das das größte ausgewiesene Streckennetz sein, wenn es in anderen Bundesländern aufgrund der Gesetzeslage keine ausgewiesenen Strecken braucht um legal im Wald unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Sarrois (1. April 2013)

7000km Forstautobahn sind kein Grund aufs Bike zu steigen


----------



## Deleted 174584 (1. April 2013)

> 7000km Forstautobahn sind kein Grund aufs Bike zu steigen



Wie wahr.


----------



## Carsten (3. April 2013)

Ich habe bei Gesprächen vor Ort erst mal die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass (die Meisten) Entscheidungsträger nicht mal ansatzweise eine Ahnung davon haben, worum es beim Biken überhaupt geht. 
Wir müssen daher viel weiter unten ansetzen, also erst mal erklären was unser Sport ist, was er für Potentiale (Jugendarbeit, Vereinswesen, Veranstaltungen, Umweltschutz, Gesundheit, Sportliche Erfolge, Touristisches Potential etc. )hat.
Erst wenn in den Köpfen ein echtes Wissen drin ist, dann können die Halbwahrheiten und Argumente unsrer Gegner entkräftet werden.
Ein weiter Aspekt ist dass inzwischen oftmals zum Teil gar kein Interesse mehr daran besteht auf dem vorhandenen Wegenetz zu fahren, sondern dass viele Biker auf extra für sie bereit gestellte Strecken ausweichen wollen. Das entschärft das oft beschworene Konfliktpotential mit Wandern, weil diese auf den Trails gar nicht laufen (können). Dass der Bau solcher Stecken legal leider fast unmöglich ist und dass hier neue Konflikte mit Fort und Umwelt vorprogrammiert sind dürfte klar sein.
Weitere Infos auch auf meiner Homepage


----------



## Spenglerextrem (3. April 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas wie die Trail-Rules auch für Wanderer?
> Ich find z.B. beim DAV nur Regeln fürs Klettern und Skitouren.



Hier:

http://www.alpenverein.de/chameleon...Die-10-DAV-Empfehlungen-zum-Wandern_20038.pdf

Ich denke auch nicht, daß der DAV das Problem darstellt. Viele DAV-Sektionen haben eigene MTB-Gruppen und der DAV bildet Fachübungsleiter Mountainbike aus.

Hier sind wohl eher Schwäbischer Albverein und Schwarzwaldverein die "Gegner".


----------



## bronks (3. April 2013)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> ... Ich denke auch nicht, daß der DAV das Problem darstellt. Viele DAV-Sektionen haben eigene MTB-Gruppen und der DAV bildet Fachübungsleiter Mountainbike aus ...


Vom DAV wird die Radlfahrerei eher beworben. In jedem Panorama stehen seit, längerer Zeit, mehrere Seiten MTB-Themen drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (3. April 2013)

Naja, das ist von Sektion zu Sektion unterschiedlich. Auch in den Sektionen mit MBT Gruppen gibt es Harcoremöchtegernbergbewohner die den Berg für sich alleine haben wollen, weil der Berg ansich der mag kein Rad.........aber einen zünftigen Hüttenabend mit grauslichen Liedern bei denen einem die Ohren bluten, den mag der Berg. Also keine rationalen Argumente.

Aber ich kann das durchaus verstehen, wenn ich mir so manche Spacken auf dem Rad anschaue, da hätte ich als Waldeigentümer auch kein Bock drauf und würde meine Lobby bemühen und die sind in der Provinz nunmal stark. Bei so einer Müslireklame......


----------



## NSchwarzwald (3. April 2013)

http://www.geosoph.de/?p=1247

http://www.gocacher.de/?p=974

Einer der größten caches in Deutschland musste auch weichen.


----------



## DFG (3. April 2013)

Jo da rennen Typen in Outdoorklamotten durch den Wald, den Blick starr auf ein Navi gerichtet um Dosen zu finden. Da kann man mit dem Drilling ja nur draufhalten.......
Einer rennt, fährt, läuft, kriecht durch den Wald, macht nix. 250 rennen, fahren, kriechen durch den Wald und schon wird es zu einer erheblichen Belastung und führt zu Grabenkämpfen. Und es sind immer die Spacken, die dazuführen, dass alle leiden. Das ist wie vor Jahren, als einige der Hosenmitflammenfraktion durch die Osterprozession auf der Halde geballert ist. Glückwunsch sag ich nur......


----------



## Carsten (3. April 2013)

wir sollten SAV, DAV aber auch Cacher, Naturschutzverbände und Forstbehörden als Diskussionspartner, Mitstreiter und ebenfalls als Naturfreunde betrachten.

Manche Organisationen haben durchaus Nachwuchssorgen und müssen sich früher oder später als neunen Mitgliedern und Interessengruppen zuwenden. Beim DAV ist dies erfreulicherweise bereits in beispielhafter Art und Weise eingetreten. Beim SAV könnte dies durchaus auch mal möglich werden.

Wenn wir anerkannt werden wollen, sollten wir die Anderen auch anerkennen!
Die Holzköpfe sitzen in den Parlamenten, nicht in den Vereinen.


----------



## Tilman (3. April 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> wir sollten SAV, DAV aber auch Cacher, Naturschutzverbände und Forstbehörden als Diskussionspartner, Mitstreiter und ebenfalls als Naturfreunde betrachten.(....) Wenn wir anerkannt werden wollen, sollten wir die Anderen auch anerkennen!
> Die Holzköpfe sitzen in den Parlamenten, nicht in den Vereinen.



Da sind wir völlig einer Meinung. 

Nur darf es nicht, wie an anderer hier nicht zu nennender, aber den Betroffenen bekannter Stelle nicht auszuschleßen, dazu kommen, daß eine teilweise bei anderen Verbänden zu beobachtende Zurückhaltung in Sachen Politik zu Lasten fachlichen Offensiven der DIMB  geht. Vor vielen Jahren erklärte mir z.B. mal Volker Brunner, seinerzeit MTB-Wart des BDR, auf einem Outdoor-Forum in Wiesbaden Biebrich "Wir machen keine Politik".

Anerkennung heißt auch, Ansprüche an sich selbst (und Hessen hat gezeigt, daß die DIMB ein politischerer Verband ist, also es so manch älterer anderer je war) auch an andere zu stellen. 

Über andere Sport-Branchen abzulästern, sollte allerdings nicht per se kultiviert werden, es sei denn, die Sporttreibenden richteten Schäden zu Lasten des gesamten Outdoor-Sportes und damit auch zu unseren Lasten  an. Und auch dann gehört das sicher nicht in  in einen anderen Thread, damit der "2m-Thread" halbwegs eng am Thema bleibt.


----------



## DFG (4. April 2013)

Ich glaube wie immer überschätzt sich der DIMB wieder maßlos und leidet an einer Fehleinschätzung. Der BDR ist ein Fachsportverband im DSOB und insoweit gehört Politik nicht zu seiner Aufgabe. Allenfalls die Förderung des Breitensports. Und der BDR hat bekanntermaßen den Alleinvertretungsanspruch für alles was zwei Räder und keinen Motor hat. Auch scheint mir eine deutliche Fehleinschätzung des Vertretungsanspruchs des DIMB vorzuliegen. Ihr vertretet lediglich einen Bruchteil und das ist hinlänglich in der Politik bekannt.


----------



## rayc (4. April 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> *Allenfalls* die Förderung des Breitensports.


*Allenfalls* trifft es genau. 



DFG schrieb:


> Und der BDR hat bekanntermaßen den Alleinvertretungsanspruch für alles was zwei Räder und keinen Motor hat.


Ist mir weder als Rennradfahrer noch als Mountainbiker aufgefallen.

Mit BDR verbinde ich abgeschobene Politiker und Dopingsumpf.
Das ist meine Wahrnehmung als radfahrender Bürger.

Für was ist der BDR gut?
Die Frage ist ernst gemeint!
Antwort bitte in einem separaten Thread, hier ist es OT.



DFG schrieb:


> Auch scheint mir eine deutliche Fehleinschätzung des Vertretungsanspruchs des DIMB vorzuliegen. Ihr vertretet lediglich einen Bruchteil und das ist hinlänglich in der Politik bekannt.



Als Mountainbiker finde ich mich sehr gut vertreten durch den DIMB.
Der Erfolg in Hessen sagt doch alles. 
Danke dafür an den DIMB.
Das der DIMB auch Misserfolge hatte und haben wird ist doch klar.

Ob der DIMB in BW  Erfolg haben wird, wird sich zeigen.
Die Situation ist deutlich schwieriger als in Hessen.
In Hessen musste gegen ein neues Gesetz interveniert werden, aber ein bestehendes Gesetz zu ändern ist deutlich schwieriger und wird sicherlich sich über mehrere Jahre hinziehen.

ray


----------



## Athabaske (4. April 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> ...blablabla...


...ja Rudolf?

Geh' mal wieder biken, irgendso ein magentafarbenes Radl wird sich schon noch in der Garage finden?


----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ja Rudolf?
> 
> Geh' mal wieder biken, irgendso ein magentafarbenes Radl wird sich schon noch in der Garage finden?


 
*Grööööööööööööööööööööööööööhl*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (4. April 2013)

Hase, ich bin ned der Rudolf und auch ned von der UCI und Jan ist auch ned mein Vorname, aber offenbar gibt es tatsächlich Defizite der Kenntnis der Vereinsstruktur in unserem Lande im Bereich Leistungs- und Breitensport und der Geschichte des BDR. Oder formulieren wir genauer, es fehlen Kenntnisse im Bereich Sportlobbyismus. 
Leg dich wieder hin.....


----------



## Harvester (5. April 2013)

Dann erklär uns Unwissenden doch mal, wer uns politisch vertreten soll?


----------



## Athabaske (5. April 2013)

...na Rudi Rednose Reindeer und seine rasenden Bundes-Radler.

Wer sonst wolle sich auch anmaßen diesen demokratisch legitimierten und traditionell eingespielten Team hineinzupfuschen?


----------



## NSchwarzwald (5. April 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> Jo da rennen Typen in Outdoorklamotten durch den Wald, den Blick starr auf ein Navi gerichtet um Dosen zu finden. Da kann man mit dem Drilling ja nur draufhalten.......
> Einer rennt, fährt, läuft, kriecht durch den Wald, macht nix. 250 rennen, fahren, kriechen durch den Wald und schon wird es zu einer erheblichen Belastung und führt zu Grabenkämpfen. Und es sind immer die Spacken, die dazuführen, dass alle leiden. Das ist wie vor Jahren, als einige der Hosenmitflammenfraktion durch die Osterprozession auf der Halde geballert ist. Glückwunsch sag ich nur......




Ist das altgermanische Chorlyrik? Worauf wollen Sie hinaus, ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (5. April 2013)

So als Aussenstehender - um was für eine Vereins- Propaganda gehts jetzt eigentlich grad?


----------



## Sarrois (5. April 2013)

Naja, was da manchen im Kopf rumgeht kann man aber auch nedd für voll nehmen



> Auch Herbert Saum, Tourismusbeauftragter des Landkreises Göppingen, hält es durchaus für möglich, wie von _ZENSIERT_ vorgeschlagen, in bestimmten Gebieten Sonderregelungen für Guide-geführte Touren anzubieten. In den Überlegungen des Tourismusverbandes Schwäbische Alb spiele der Landkreis Göppingen als Mountainbike-Zentrum eine Rolle, sagte Saum am Rande der Veranstaltung. Bei rund 70 000 Mountainbikern im Umkreis von 100 Kilometern als potenzielle Gäste mit einem zu erwartenden Umsatz von insgesamt 34 Millionen Euro "könnten wir uns im Landkreis ein schönes Stück vom Kuchen abschneiden". Zielgruppenorientierte Routennetze, Pauschalangebote, qualifizierte Bikehotels und ein konsequentes Marketing seien notwendig.


 
[Ironie an]
Das heißt für mich, die interessanten Trails sind nur noch denen zugänglich, die irgendwelchen arbeitsscheuen Lebenskünstlern unnötig Kohle in den Rachen werfen Lachhaft
[Ironie aus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (5. April 2013)

@Sarrois: 
Ein schönes Beispiel wie die Ausnahmemöglichkeit, des Halbsatzes 2 aus § 37 Abs. 3 Satz 3 LWaldG BW der Willkür Tür und Tor öffnet und in dem Fall sogar über ein Hintertürchen zu Kosten für den "Eintritt" in den Wald führen würde, denn umsonst wird man sicher nicht an Guide-geführten Touren teilnehmen können.


----------



## Sarrois (5. April 2013)

Jepp, und da kann man über die DIMB sagen was man will,
es sind die einzigen die sich bundesweit genau für unsere Interessen einsetzen, so meine Meinung


----------



## Athabaske (5. April 2013)

...ist "Zensiert" Dein spezieller Freund?

Das könnte uns aber durchaus blühen, Ausnahmegenehmigung gegen Bezahlung...


----------



## Carsten (5. April 2013)

ist zwar im Wald nicht wirklich praktikabel, aber z.B. im Kleinwalsertal ist Seilbahnbenutzung nur mit Guide möglich. Dort ein guter Kompromiss, zumal denn einfach Randzeiten genutzt werden und die Meute kontrolliert abfährt.
So was auf die Alb oder in den Schwarzwald zu übertragen ist natürlich totaler Schwachsinn.
Touren mit Guides sind eine sinnvolle Ergänzung, vor allem wenn man sich in einer Gegend nicht auskennt und trotzdem schöne Trails fahren will (ohne sie selbst zu suchen). Denke der Service darf denn ruhig auch bezahlt werden.
Aber darum geht es hier doch gar nicht. Es geht darum, das schwachsinnige Gesetze einer zum Glück abgewählten Partei endlich in den Papierkorb kommen, wo sie hingehören.
*Respekt statt Ausgrenzung, darum geht es. Um unsre Freiheit, darum unsren Sport legal ausüben zu dürfen!*


----------



## HelmutK (5. April 2013)

Wir sammeln derzeit fleissig O-Töne zur 2-Meter-Regelung:

"Ich habe mich der Stimme enthalten, weil ich meine, dass es nicht jedem Waldbesucher zuzumuten ist, dass er ein Metermaß bei sich führt, und mir ist unklar, von welchem Baum zu welchem Baum diese Entfernung gemessen werden soll." 

"....  bei Wegen und Straßen eine definierte Breite vorzugeben, wird in der Durchführung von Maßnahmen der Ordnungswidrigkeitstatbestände als nur schwer durchführbar und exekutierbar angesehen. Aus diesem Grunde soll die 2-Meter-Begrenzung aufgehoben werden."

"Auch ich habe nach langem Zögern dem Änderungsantrag in der Fassung der ?? zugestimmt, weil er die Möglichkeit gibt, Belange des - nennen wir es einmal - Waldschutzes in angemessener Form zu berücksichtigen, auch wenn die 2 Meter nicht mehr festgeschrieben sind."

Die vorstehenden Zitate stammen leider nicht aus Baden-Württemberg, sondern aus einer Parlamentsdebatte in einem Bundesland, dessen Abgeordnete sich 1992 bewusst gegen die 2-Meter-Regel entschieden haben. Daran sollten sich die Abgeordneten in Ba-Wü ein Beispiel nehmen; wir werden sie jedenfalls darauf aufmerksam machen. 

Ea geht dabei nicht um Thüringen  http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Geschichte_der_2-Meter-Regel_in_Thringen.pdf das eine 2-Meter-Regel 1995 eingeführt und 2003 dann wieder abgeschafft hat, oder Bayern, wo man seit über 10  Jahren der Meinung ist, dass man eine Wegbreitenregelung nicht benötigt

"Im Sinn der in dieser Vereinbarung angestrebten Deregulierung wird daher davon abgesehen, in Verwaltungsvorschriften eine bestimmte Breite oder Beschaffenheit für die Eignung der Wege festzuschreiben."
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Vereinbarung_Mountainbiking_Bayern.pdf

oder Hessen, wo man sich auch auf eine sinnvolle und akzeptable Regelung schlicht als unnötig ansieht:

"Das Gebot der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme bildet die Grundlage, um einen gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr der Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher auf den Waldwegen zu ermöglichen. Von der Festlegung einer Mindestbreite für Waldwege für das Rad fahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen wurde abgesehen." http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/2/06732.pdf

Wir werden fleissig weiter recherchieren und zu gegebener Zeit unsere gesammelte Erkenntnisse öffentlich machen


----------



## NSchwarzwald (5. April 2013)

"Ich habe mich der Stimme enthalten, weil ich meine, dass es nicht jedem  Waldbesucher zuzumuten ist, dass er ein Metermaß bei sich führt, und  mir ist unklar, von welchem Baum zu welchem Baum diese Entfernung  gemessen werden soll."

Zwar Richtig aber bezieht der zitierte Steuergelder?


----------



## Nerverider (6. April 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das schwachsinnige Gesetze einer zum Glück abgewählten Partei endlich in den Papierkorb kommen, wo sie hingehören.


Ich würde mal nicht allzu große Hoffnungen in die "neuen Herren" im Lande setzen. Mit dem Regierungswechsel wurden leider nicht die eigentlichen Verursacher der unsäglichen 2M Regel gleich mitentsorgt, nämlich die ewiggestrigen Lobbyisten und Verbandsmeier der Spaziergängerverbände und anderen Quertreiber.

Gesetze wurden und werden in unserem Lande nicht von Politikern geschrieben sondern von denjenigen, die am lautesten schreien. Die Grünen haben daran bisher nicht erkennbar was geändert.

BTW: In Kirchzarten haben die Grünen bei der letzten Landtagswahl die meisten Stimmen geholt. Und wie haben die selben mündigen Bürger beim aktuellen Bürgerentscheid zum Thema MTB Bikearena Giersberg abgestimmt?


----------



## Athabaske (6. April 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> ...*Respekt statt Ausgrenzung, darum geht es. Um unsre Freiheit, darum unsren Sport legal ausüben zu dürfen!*



...es geht nicht darum die Leistungen eines Guides in Anspruch zunehmen, gegen Bezahlung logischerweise.

Es geht darum Entwicklungen beispielsweise aus dem Kanusport zu verhindern. An Donau und Kocher beispielsweise muss man Permits kaufen, die werden dann ab am betroffenen Tag auch noch einer Quotenregelung unterworfen wobei die Verleiher und professionelle Anbieter ein festes Kontingent abgreifen und die Individualpaddler sich dann um den kärglichen Rest schlagen dürfen. Im Prinzip sind alle Gewässer die für Wanderpaddler interessant wären in Baden-Württemberg gesperrt oder unterliegen einer zeitlichen Regelung die einem Verbot gleichkommt. Über einen Verleiher einkaufen geht aber an vielen Stellen.

Nur was machen diejenigen die Vorort wohnen und ihrem Sport nachgehen wollen? (Wenn ich es richtig einschätze dann ist das beim Biken die Mehrheit)

Was machen diejenigen die selbstbestimmt individuell unterwegs sein wollen? (Auch hier dürfte beim MTB-Sport die Mehrheit zu finden sein)

Und warum auch, müssen Wanderer auch einen Wanderführer bezahlen? Müssen Wanderradler ein Permit für Donau, Kocher oder Bodensee kaufen weil es dort dringend einer Reglementierung bedarf?

Über eine Art Maut könnte man diskutieren, wenn daran auch Leistungen derjenigen gebunden sind, die diese erheben. Für eine Loipe bezahle ich beispielsweise an einigen Orten, dort sollte dann aber auch klar sein, dass sich die Langläufer eine gewisse Qualität der Spuren erwarten können.


----------



## Steveee (7. April 2013)

http://www.fahrrad-recht.de/index.php?p=fahren&c=14


----------



## Tilman (8. April 2013)

Siehe Ausführungen des Landtagsabgeordneten Thomas Reusch-Frey (SPD). Ich hatte ja aus der SPD eher das Gegenteil erwartet, nämlich daß sie sich wie früher jetzt erst recht gegen diesen 2m-Blödsinn ausspricht. Aber da schlägt wohl nun das angesichts seiner Historie gründlich mißverstandene Prinzip "Ruhe ist die erste Bürgerpflicht"* durch. Psssst! 

Als Radfahrer müßte man also, bevor man einen von Forstfahrzeugen nicht sichtbar genutzten oder als ausreichend breit gekennzeichneten Weg (hab´so etwas noch nie gesehen) mit dem Fahrrad benutzen will, beim Forstamt nachfragen, was es denn zuständigkeitshalber beim Messen herausbekommen hat. Das wird das Forstpersonal landesweit in höchstes Entzücken versetzen (man hat ja auch sonst nix zu tun)! 

    

Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß die Auskünfte dann gebührenfrei bleiben......

*) F. W. Graf von der Schulenburg-Kehnert nach der verlorenen Schlachtvon Jena und Auerstedt1806 an die Bürger von Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steveee (8. April 2013)

Ich lach mich schlapp! 

Kürzlich, bei der Eröffnung der neuen Polizeiwache in Achern, fragte ich den für den Wald zuständigen Beamten, ob es denn jemals eine Anzeige wegen Befahrens von Wegen unter 2m Breite gab. Gab es nicht... Den Grund vermute ich in der unsicheren Rechtslage.

Grüße


----------



## Athabaske (8. April 2013)

Ist mit der Rechtslage die Neigung deutscher Behörden sich nach Rchts zu neigen gemeint?


----------



## Steveee (8. April 2013)

Also bei uns in Bw eigentlich nich. Die werden ja gewählt.


----------



## Sarrois (8. April 2013)

_Vielerlei Kommunen haben auf diese Weise ein Netz an Mountainbikewegen ausgewiesen und bewerben dieses_

Lallschwallgummiball

7000km Forstautobahn im Schwarzwald, und dann wundern die sich das keine Sau kommt


----------



## Deleted 174584 (8. April 2013)

> Gab es nicht... Den Grund vermute ich in der unsicheren Rechtslage.



Ich komme ja auch aus der Gegend - die fehlende Anzeige kommt eher vom fehlenden Kennzeichen ...

...nee hab auch schon einige Jäger getroffen und die haben, solange man sich auf den Wegen aufhält und nicht Nachts mit Lampe unterwegs ist, nicht wirklich was auszusetzen.


----------



## Steveee (8. April 2013)

Hatte bisher auch kaum Probleme. in Lauf waren mir aber bestimmt schon 10x absichtliche Fallen aufgefallen. Die scheinen dort etwas militant zu sein. Möchte nicht in der Haut desjenigen stecken, der einen Anschlag erfolgreich verursacht.

Meist waren es kleine Baumstämme order größere Äste, die ich bisher eher sportlich nahm, aber nerven tuts doch.


----------



## Tilman (9. April 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Siehe Ausführungen des Landtagsabgeordneten Thomas Reusch-Frey (SPD).



Ich habe nunmehr nachgefragt (vgl. www.abgeordnetenwatch.de). Interesse an einer Antwort kann man dort unter der Frage markieren.


----------



## Steveee (15. April 2013)

Eine Antwort ist da:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44340--f376357.html#q376357

Ich erspare mir ein weiteres Nachhaken. Denke, der Herr ist Wanderer. 

Grüße


----------



## Beorn (15. April 2013)

Schau mal da http://reusch-frey.de/landtag unter Jagd nach, das erklärt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (15. April 2013)

Steveee schrieb:


> Eine Antwort ist da:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44340--f376357.html#q376357
> 
> ...


 
In der verlinkten Antwort heißt es u.a. :

_Eine Justitiabilität ist meiner Meinung nach gegeben. Eine Überprüfung dessen kann zwar nicht jederzeit erfolgen, jedoch ist bei einem Vorkommnis, wie einem Unfall, ein solcher Sachverhalt von Bedeutung. Er dient dabei unter anderem als Orientierung für Versicherungen bei Unfällen, welche leider vorkommen. Analog hierzu ist beispielsweise auch die Gurtpflicht zu sehen, welche auch nicht jederzeit überprüft werden kann. Sie genießt dennoch eine hohe Bedeutung und steht nicht in Diskussion._

Ob dem Herrn MdL zu Augen und Ohren gekommen ist, daß man im Gegensatz zu den Maßen eines Waldweges einen Gurt in Breite und Länge problemlos erkennen kann? Es geht ja, zumal Vergleiche wie v.g. hinken, ohnehin nicht um's punktuelle Überprüfen des Gurt-Anlegens, sondern in Sachen Wegebreite darum, sich als Radfahrer _von vornherein_ gar nicht erst in rechtliche Untiefen zu verirren. Das bedeutet....

....wenn eine Überprüfung der Wegebreite lt. Herrn Reusch-Frey MdL nicht jederzeit im Intesse des vielleicht sonst auf einem rechtlichen Irrweg fahrenden Radlers erfolgen kann, dann kann man also mangels amtlichen Meß- und Ahndungstrupps auch nicht jederzeit radfahren. Dabei bleibt insoweit nur noch die Frage offen, wo das jeweils veröffentlicht wird. Denn man wäre ja mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert, auf einem Weg zu fahren, dessen Breite nicht meßbar ist, man wohlmöglich dann auf dem Weg unverschuldet verunfallt und sich erst dann die Gutachter (zwei Gutachter, drei Meinungen) die 2 Meter samt Regelung um die Ohren hauen, bevor man sein Recht bekommt (ggf. weil der Weg doch breiter als 2m war....). Das ist doch .... (jetzt hätte ich fast ´was unfeines geschrieben) ....fassenachtsreif!

Übrigens habe ich auf meine Nachfrage v. 09.04.2013 (weil dahingehend schon die erste Frage v. 28.3. nicht beantwortet wurde), insbesodnere die (Teil-) Frage _c) Was macht ein Radfahrer unabhängig davon, ob ein Weg KFZ-Fahrspuren aufweist oder nicht, wenn sich ein Weg nach einer vorher nicht übersehbaren Entfernung verschmälert (....)?_ noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Athabaske (15. April 2013)

Steveee schrieb:


> Also bei uns in Bw eigentlich nich. Die werden ja gewählt.



...komisch, da bin ich nun schon einige Jährchen Bürger diese Bundeslandes und habe noch nie einen Beamten gewählt...


----------



## powderJO (15. April 2013)

Steveee schrieb:


> Eine Antwort ist da:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44340--f376357.html#q376357
> 
> ...



das deutsch, die tonalität und der duktus lassen nicht unbedingt darauf schließen, dass der mann wanderer ist. wie es um seinen intellekt und iq bestellt ist, lässt sich aber ziemlich deutlich ablesen. 


ansonsten kann ich nur jeden ermuntern, dem beispiel aus hessen zu folgen: schreibt die abgeordneten an, lasst ihnen so antworten wie die oben verlinkte nicht durchgehen. macht druck überall, lasst keinen zeitungsartikel unkommentiert.


----------



## südpfälzer (16. April 2013)

Ich zitiere mal aus der Antwort:


> Zudem gibt es hinsichtlich des Naturschutzes im Wald Tiere, die durch diese Aktivität verschreckt werden, weshalb durchaus Stress ausgelöst wird und eine Störung besteht, die wir Menschen zum Teil gar nicht mitbekommen. Hierzu können die Tierschützer und Jäger fundierte Zusammenhänge und Daten liefern. Aus diesem Grund existiert diese Regelung.


 
Die Tiere können also unterscheiden, ob der Biker auf einem 2-m-Weg oder einem Pfad unterwegs ist und dementsprechend fühlen sie sich gestresst oder nicht?
Sehr dünne Argumentation.


----------



## Beorn (16. April 2013)

Was IQ und so angeht sollte man solche Leute nie unterschätzen auch wenn sie ihr Desinteresse und Nichtwissen schön zu verpacken wissen! Schau mal, was er vorher gemacht hat. Da muss ich mich fremdschämen.

Kenne Deinen







Nächsten!


----------



## Tilman (16. April 2013)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus der Antwort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau, vor allen als Argument gegen die Bike-Benutzung auf Wegen < 2m Breite untauglicher Quatsch. 

Es kann sein, daß die Benutzung eines Weges durch Wanderer, Biker,...., wie breit er auch immer ist, tatsächlich auf Dauer das Wild verrückt macht und es sich nicht an diese Benutzung gewöhnt. Das ist bei bei sehr engen Wegenetzen durchaus möglich.

In solchen Fällen sperrt man als Forstbehörde bestimmte Wege, was durch das Gesetz längst erlaubt ist. Man begründet das vernünftig, am besten in in einer Erörterung mit Betroffenen. Wenn die Sache plausibel begründet ist, werden sich Wanderer wie Biker aus Vernunft, nicht der Regelung als solcher wegen, daran halten.

Denn Argumente können überzeugen, Bürokratie kann ist es eben regelmäßig nicht. 

Die 2m-Regel ist Bürokratie pur, weil es bei wildökologischen Problemen nicht auf die Wegebreite ankommt, sondern auf die Frequentierung der Wege (wieviele Leute wie und und wann), auf Benutzeraufkommen zwischen den Wegen (....), auf die Wegenetzdichte, auf die Lage der Einstandsgebiete des Wildes, auf seine störungs-* und artspezifischen Fluchtdistanzen, auf und Populationsdichten des wildes etc. etc., kurzum, auf den Einzelfall.

Wenn _die Tierschützer und Jäger_ (da hat Herr Reusch-Frey MdL doch glatt die Förster vergessen) _fundierte Zusammenhänge und Daten liefern_ könnten, hätte man auf der Grundlage dieser Daten schon längst gemeinsam (Waldnutzer und -benutzer, also auch Biker) vernüftige Lösungen vor Ort entwickeln können und bräuchte die 2m-Regel erst recht nicht. Oder sollte es so sein, daß es das Land B-W bislang verschlafen hat, sich besagte fundierte Zusammenhänge und Daten liefern zu lassen und dann in die. - zumindest staatsforstliche - .Praxis umzusetzen?  



Wie schon angesprochen, sollte man über abgeordnetenwtch.de die Abgeordneten daran erinnern, daß sie die Regierung zu kontrollieren haben und ob sie insoweit bereit wären, unter Bezug auf die zitierte Aussage von Herrn Reusch Frey MdL in Erfahrung zu bringen, ob 

die Regierung über die fundierte Zusammenhänge und Daten verfügt und ob
.
sie etwas substantielles damit macht oder ob
.
sie das alles eben auch deshalb verschläft, weil sie meint, die 2m-Regel erledige das alles wie im Schlaf von selbst.
.

*) wobei tatsächlich die Reaktion auf verschiedene Nutzergruppen verschieden sein kann. Gerade im Winter ist es ein z.T., v.a. bei einer tiefgründigen und/oder harschigen Schneedecke, hinsichtlich des Energiehaushaltes lebenswichtiger Unterschied, ob das Wild bei sich nähernder Störung einen geordneten Rückzug antreten kann oder ob es in Panik flieht. Aber das läßt sich durch Wissen, nicht durch Bürokratie und schon gar nicht durch eine. - v.a., wenn Schnee liegt -. schon mal gar nicht praktikable 2m-Regel-berücksichtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. April 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Was IQ und so angeht sollte man solche Leute nie unterschätzen auch wenn sie ihr Desinteresse und Nichtwissen schön zu verpacken wissen! Schau mal, was er vorher gemacht hat. Da muss ich mich fremdschämen.



aus der ausbildung und / oder dem beruf auf den iq zu schließen, ist gewagt. erst recht bei theologen, denn die stellen ja sogar berufsbedingt glauben über wissen.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2013)

Ohne diesen Thread jetzt schon komplett "durchgearbeitet" zu haben, ziehe ich - dem Wunsch von HelmutK folgend - mal die Diskussion aus einem anderen Thread hierhin:

Dort gab es ein paar interessante Ansätze zum Thema Tourismus und 2m-Regel:
- legale Touren sind entäuschend und langweilig
- Tourismus Manager werben mit/bieten illegale Strecken an
- wenn sich Leute, Touristen, Biker beschweren, kommt evtl. Bewegung in die Sache
- z.B. Tourismus Behörde spricht mit Forst Behörde über Ausnahmen etc.

Fein:
- derweil fahren wir alle illegal
- haben aber kein Problem damit, solange alle nett zueinander sind

Die Frage sollte doch eigentlich sein (und ist es hier ja auch), wie wir der Absurdität der 2m Regel _(unverhältnismäßig, nicht genau definiert (wo fängt der Weg an, wo hört er auf), in der Praxis nicht nachvollziehbar (und das ist eigentlich eine Voraussetzung für die Gültigkeit einer solchen Regel), Ungleichbehandlung von unterschiedlichen Waldnutzern, hilft dem Wild gar nicht etc.),_ wie wir also der Absurdität Ausdruck und einer Abschaffung Nachdruck verleihen können.

ABER die Frage, die sich mir manchmal aufdrängt ist, ob wir das auch wollen... 

Hört sich vielleicht doof an, aber wollen wir die 2m-Regel abschaffen oder haben wir uns prima damit arrangiert? Vielleicht will man die ganzen Touris ja gar nicht auf seinen schönen Trails haben. Sollen die Trails lieber illegal bleiben. Oder?

Das müßte man mal - jeder für sich - klären. Weil immer nur beschweren, aber eigentlich nicht ändern wollen, bringt's ja auch nicht. 


Also ich will. Ich will das die 2m-Regel fällt. Klar, ich komme gut mit den Wanderern aus. Man muss sich nur anständig verhalten und wenn mal was ist, Waffen ablegen (=absteigen) und nicht provozieren lassen. ABER ich habe keinen Bock meinen Kindern zu erklären: "Ja, das ist so: manche Gesetze passen uns in den Kram und manche nicht. Wir suchen uns immer aus, was uns passt und um die anderen Gesetze kümmern wir uns einfach nicht. Abgemacht?!" Will ich nicht. Echt nicht.

Wenn wir also die 2m-Regel kippen wollen, müssen wir uns echt beeilen, weil meine Kinder kommen demnächst in das Touren-fähige Alter. Nein, Scherz. Also schon, aber das ist ja mein Problem.

Im Ernst: alle hier besprochenen Ansätze sind prima und ich unterstütze es absolut, die Politiker, Behörden etc. in die Pflicht zu nehmen, aber ich höre noch zu oft von Bikern: "Ach, lass mir meine Ruh. Das bringt doch nix. Ich hab eh keine Probleme."

Versteht jemand, was ich meine?

Hockdrik


----------



## Tilman (16. April 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ohne diesen Thread jetzt schon komplett "durchgearbeitet" zu haben, ziehe ich - dem Wunsch von HelmutK folgend - mal die Diskussion aus einem anderen Thread hierhin:
> 
> Dort gab es ein paar interessante Ansätze zum Thema Tourismus und 2m-Regel:
> - legale Touren sind entäuschend und langweilig
> ...



Meinst Du damit, daß man oft eher ein Kamel durch ein Nadelöhr bekommt als einen Biker an den (politischen) Schreibtisch?

Denn auch ich frage mich, warum nicht mehr Leute aus der Bikerszene  dem Landtag von B-W mit www.abgeordnetenwatch.de quer durch alle Fraktionen mit dem Thema "2m" auf den Pelz rücken. Aber wie hieß es schon 1806 bei Goethe  "Ein garstig Lied! Pfui! ein politisch Lied!" (Faust I, Szene in Auerbachs Keller).


----------



## HelmutK (16. April 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Also ich will. Ich will das die 2m-Regel fällt. Klar, ich komme gut mit den Wanderern aus. Man muss sich nur anständig verhalten und wenn mal was ist, Waffen ablegen (=absteigen) und nicht provozieren lassen. ABER ich habe keinen Bock meinen Kindern zu erklären: "Ja, das ist so: manche Gesetze passen uns in den Kram und manche nicht. Wir suchen uns immer aus, was uns passt und um die anderen Gesetze kümmern wir uns einfach nicht. Abgemacht?!" Will ich nicht. Echt nicht.
> 
> 
> Im Ernst: alle hier besprochenen Ansätze sind prima und ich unterstütze es absolut, die Politiker, Behörden etc. in die Pflicht zu nehmen, aber ich höre noch zu oft von Bikern: "Ach, lass mir meine Ruh. Das bringt doch nix. Ich hab eh keine Probleme."
> ...



Ich hoffe doch 

Wenn wir unseren Interessen nicht selbst - und notfalls auch laut und mit Ausdauer - Gehör verschaffen, dann müssen wir und nicht wundern, wenn andere unsere Interessen nicht berücksichtigen.

Wir sollten uns auch nicht damit abfinden, dass man uns in weiten Teilen von Ba-Wü faktisch auch auf Wegen unter 2 Meter duldet und/oder nichts dagegen macht. Andernorts wurde in einem derartigen Kontext von offizieller Seite einmal angemerkt, dass "die Mountainbiker" auf Bewährung geduldet und Verbote so lange nicht durchgesetzt würden wie keine Beschwerden kämen. Da ist mir - ehrlich gesagt - die Kinnlade runter gefallen, denn solche Auffassungen haben in einem Rechtsstaat nichts zu suchen. Und so können wir auch bei nachfolgenden Generationen kein Verständnis für den Rechtsstaat vermitteln.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2013)

Ja, genau das meinte ich! 

Und zwar beides:
- wir müssen politisch aktiv werden, wenn wir _wirklich_ etwas ändern wollen
- wir dürfen uns nicht damit begnügen, dass wir geduldet werden (auch wenn es im Moment bequemer ist und ja auch irgendwie geht)

Und ja, das hat was mit Demokratie, Rechtsstaat, der nächsten Generation und ein bisschen auch mit gesundem Egoismus zu tun. 


Boah tut das gut, wenn man direkt verstanden wird!


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2013)

Was kann man also tun, um die Biker politisch zu machen, zu mobilisieren? Spaßgesellschaft, Hedonisten und Co. stehen dem im Weg, oder? 

Ich denke z.B., dass wir versuchen könnten, die wachsende Zahl an Vätern in unseren Reihen bei ihrer pädagogischen Ehre und Verantwortung zu packen. Das hat bei mir zumindest den Ausschlag gegeben. Ich mein, wie cool wäre das, wenn man seinen Enkeln mal erzählen kann: "Ja, stell Dir vor, als ich klein war gab es eine Mauer quer durch's Land und Telefone waren immer an einem Kabel festgebunden. Dann gab es eine Periode, da durfte man nicht einfach überall mit dem Rad fahren. Aber das hat nicht lange gedauert, denn dann hat Euer Opa mit ein paar anderen coolen Hunden den Laden ordentlich aufgemischt."

Wieviel Politiker fahren eigentlich Mountain-Bike? Fühlen die sich in ihrer Funktion als Politiker "ihrer, unserer Sache" verpflichtet? Oder ist das ein bisschen peinlich, sich für so "Randgruppen" einzusetzen? Haben die das auf der Agenda? Die Argumente parat?

Statt sich nur gute Maßnahmen auszudenken, müssen wir auch an den kollektiven politischen Schweinehund appellieren, damit die Maßnahmen (Briefe schreiben, www.abgeordnetenwatch.de etc.) von mehr als gefühlten 2% der Biker getragen werden und wir jetzt den Schwung aus Hessen nutzen, um das Unding zu kippen. Möglichst bald, aber vielleicht auch erst in ein paar Jahren. Es lohnt sich!

Und wenn das dann mit dem Schweinehund geklärt ist: 
auf sie mit Ausdauer und Gebrüll!


----------



## Steveee (16. April 2013)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus der Antwort:
> 
> 
> Die Tiere können also unterscheiden, ob der Biker auf einem 2-m-Weg oder einem Pfad unterwegs ist und dementsprechend fühlen sie sich gestresst oder nicht?
> Sehr dünne Argumentation.



Gut gedacht.


----------



## Tilman (16. April 2013)

Mir wären jetzt keine  wissenschaftlich wasserdichten Erkenntnisse bekannt, die eine halbwegs signifikante Relation zwischen Wegebreite und Benutzungsintensitäten (und sich daraus auswirkenden Beeinflussungen der Wildökologie) belegen könnten. Jedenfalls wurden Wege in Wäldern hinsichtlich ihrer Breite sinerzeit nicht an den wildökologischen Strukturen eines jeweiligen Waldes orientiert gebaut.


----------



## powderJO (17. April 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Was kann man also tun, um die Biker politisch zu machen, zu mobilisieren?



hessen hat gezeigt, dass es einen konkreten anlaß braucht, um zu mobilisieren. in bw dachte ich, dass die geschichte rund um kirchzarten die bikerszene wachrüttelt. scheint aber nicht so zu sein - warum auch immer.


----------



## Beorn (17. April 2013)

Vielleicht weil die Geschichte zu wenig bekannt ist und nur regional?!

Über dein Verständnis von Geisteswissenschaften sollten wir uns mal austauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (19. April 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ....in bw dachte ich, dass die geschichte rund um kirchzarten die bikerszene wachrüttelt. scheint aber nicht so zu sein - warum auch immer.



...um was für eine "Geschichte" handelt es sich denn da?


----------



## Nerverider (19. April 2013)

Um dieses Projekt hier: Video anschauen

Bilder der Zerstörung? Glaube der Wald nach einem Harvesterangriff sieht eindeutig schlimmer aus.


----------



## Beorn (19. April 2013)

Tscha, da kann man sich ansehn, was passiert, wenn man Menschen zu lange hinhält. Mit schön angelegten Trails würde der Wildwuchs wohl aufhören.


----------



## Redshred (26. April 2013)

@Tilman

Hallo Tilman
folgendes war mir neu     kannst Du was dazu erklären  Danke  

[I*]" Liegt das Messen der 2 m nicht ausdrücklich in deren Verantwortung, die die 2m-Regel einzuhalten haben?"*[/I]




.


----------



## Tilman (26. April 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> @Tilman
> 
> Hallo Tilman
> folgendes war mir neu     kannst Du was dazu erklären  Danke
> ...



Das liegt genauso in der Verantwortung des Wegenutzers, die 2m zu beachten wie es in der Verantwortung des Fahrbahnnutzers im öfftl. Strassenverkehr liegt, idR rechts zu fahren. Auch da muß nicht erst eine Behörde festlegen, wo rechts ist.

Das Blöde ist daran und spricht gegen die 2m-Regel, daß 
man idR zwar problemlos sehen kann, ob jemand (zumal im Zweirichtungsverkehr v.a. aus eigenem interesse....) rechts fährt, 
.
aber eben die >2m nicht ausreichend regelmäßig justitiabel feststellbar sind, so saß man sie, selbst, wenn man wollte, nicht einhalten könnte.


----------



## Tilman (26. April 2013)

Ich warte auf den Tag, wo im Landtagsprotokoll Ã¼ber eine Debatte zur 2m Regelung im Wald steht:

Abg. HÃ¤mmerle (CDU): _Meine Damen und Herren, liebe Kollegen, lassen Sie sich nicht von deÅ Biker irre machen lassen, denn die 2m Regel ist selbstverstÃ¤ndlich problemlos anwendbar. Nur gechichtslose Gesellen kÃ¶nnen das nicht. Wer unsere WÃ¤lder und ihre Geschichte kennt, weil, wie alt und  damit auch, wie dick die BÃ¤ume sind. So lange ein Weg schmaler ist, als die alte Gerichtsbuche im Tuttelfinger Forst, die einen Stammdurchmesser von 2 Metern aufweist, ist der Weg eben zu schmal. Und wenn die Biker die Gerichtsbuche nicht kennen, dann haben sie, meine Damen und Herren, in Heimatkunde gepennt...._

{Tosender Beifall aus der CDU-Fraktion}

{Zwischenruf Abg. Magerle (SPD): _Die Buche haben Sie zu Zeiten Ihrer Regerungsverantwortung aus den Curricula gestrichen, im Ã¼brigen ist es eine Linde!_}

Abg. HÃ¤mmerle (CDU): _...egal, 2m sind 2m, so genau kann man das mit den BÃ¤umen nicht nehmen, in der Bibel wird der Hase ja auch als WiederkÃ¤uer gefÃ¼hrt!...._

{Zwischenruf Abg. Magerle (SPD): _....und die Fledermaus als Vogel, wissen auch wir ohne das "C"!_} 

Abg. HÃ¤mmerle (CDU): _...der grÃ¶Ãte WiederkÃ¤uer sind Sie, Herr Kollege Magerle. Sie kÃ¤uen sogar unsere 2m wieder, sie Pfingsto.....
_

LandtagsprÃ¤sident FlÃ¤dle (SPD): _Ich rufe Sie zur Ordnung, Kollege HÃ¤mmerle! Sie haben noch eine Minute Redezeit!_

{Zwischenruf Abg. Magerle (SPD): _...erklÃ¤ren Sie einfach, wie man die 2m miÃt!_}

Abg. HÃ¤mmerle (CDU): _Herr Kollege Magerle, wissen Sie es denn nicht? Sie sind doch jetzt an der Regierung!_

LandtagsprÃ¤sident FlÃ¤dle (SPD): _Herr Kollege Magerle, wollen Sie die Frage direkt beantworten?_

Abg. Magerle (SPD): _Mmmmmpfff, keine Ahnung! Aber.... _

{Beifall aus der FDP-Fraktion, Unruhe in der Fraktion der GRÃNEN}

LandtagsprÃ¤sident FlÃ¤dle (SPD): _....dachte ich mir. Herr Kollege HÃ¤mmerle, Ihre Redezeit ist abgelaufen. Das Wort hat der Kollege Fuderle von der Fraktion der GRÃNEN._

Abg. Fuderle (GRÃNE): _Ich bin heute mit dem Fahrrad durch den Wald zum Landtag gefahren..._

{Zwischenruf Abg. HÃ¤mmerle (CDU): _Kommen Sie zur Sache, Sie Ã¶kologische Messlatte!_}

Abg. Fuderle (GRÃNE): _....die Sie nicht haben!_

{Zwischenruf Abg. HÃ¤berle (FDP): _Genau, 2 Meter lang, nie im Leben!_}

{Beifall aus der Fraktion der GRÃNEN, Unruhe in der CDU-Fraktion}

{Zwischenruf Abg. Beikfeind (CDU): _Kollege HÃ¤berle, streuen Sie Ihre SargnÃ¤gel fÃ¼r die Bundes-Koalition lieber auf Waldwege, dann brauchen wir im LÃ¤ndle keine 2m Regel_}

LandtagsprÃ¤sident FlÃ¤dle (SPD):_ Herr Kollege Beikfeind, ich rufe Sie zur Ordnung!_

usw.


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (27. April 2013)

Ay Caramba!


----------



## Redshred (27. April 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## prince67 (27. April 2013)

Da kennt sich einer mit der *2m* Regel richtig gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (27. April 2013)

...tsja, es war mal geplant auf 3 m zu verschärfen und teilweise hat sich die Information noch nicht weit genug verbreitet, dass es nur bei einer Gesetzesvorlage geblieben ist...


----------



## prince67 (27. April 2013)

Wenn ich die Dimb Seite richtig verstehe, gilt die 2m Regel auch nur im Wald. 
Ich sehe keinen einzigen Baum.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. April 2013)

Ich dachte die Regel lautet in ungefähr so:
- 2m auf unbefestigten Wegen 
- 3m in Naturschutzgebieten?
Und das Schild da oben sieht so ein bisschen nach Naturschutzgebiet aus.

"Im Wald" wäre ja lustig. Was wäre dann mit Heide? Ich mein, dann müsste man ja nicht nur die Wege in der Breite, sondern auch noch das Gestrüpp in der Höhe messen, damit man merkt, wenn man aus dem Buschland in den Wald kommt. ;-)


----------



## Redshred (27. April 2013)

Jepp  Naturschutzgebiet   !!!!  

mit 300.000  Besuchern im Jahr und  Skipisten und Westweg 

nur Biker haben da nichts verloren


----------



## prince67 (27. April 2013)

Auf der Dimb Seite steht nichts von einer 3m Regel in Naturschutzgebieten. 
Kannst du mir einen Link zu der Regel geben?

Die 2m Regel steht nunmal nur im Waldgesetz. Dann nehme ich an, dass diese auch nur im Wald Anwendung findet.


----------



## Joshuast (27. April 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Auf der Dimb Seite steht nichts von einer 3m Regel in Naturschutzgebieten.
> Kannst du mir einen Link zu der Regel geben?
> 
> Die 2m Regel steht nunmal nur im Waldgesetz. Dann nehme ich an, dass diese auch nur im Wald Anwendung findet.



Das wird wohl individuell für jedes Naturschutzgebiet festgelegt. Für den Feldberg steht es in der Naturschutzgebietsverordnung §5(6), siehe http://www.naturschutz.landbw.de/servlet/is/68065/ Die Verordnung ist rechts in der Box verlinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (27. April 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Die 2m Regel steht nunmal nur im Waldgesetz. Dann nehme ich an, dass diese auch nur im Wald Anwendung findet.



Oh, OK, dann sollte man ja in der Heide und über der Baumlinie tatsächlich kein Problem haben.
War aber auch eh nicht so blöd gemeint, wie es sich angehört haben muss.


----------



## prince67 (27. April 2013)

Das zeigt nur wieder wie blöd diese 2m Regel ist. 
Man fahrt z.B. über einen Weg in freier Natur (wie das so schön heißt), der schmäler als 2 m ist. Aufeinmal führt dieser Weg in ein Waldgebiet, wie klein das auch sein mag, und man dürfte dann nicht mehr weiter fahren.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. April 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Das zeigt nur wieder wie *blöd* diese 2m Regel ist.




*Und zwar so blöd:*

"Die Möglichkeit der Nachvollziehbarkeit dieser Vorschriften durch den einzelnen Radsportler bei der Ausübung seines Sports im Wald darf auch im Hinblick an das Erfordernis der Bestimmtheit der Vorschrift bezweifelt werden. 

Wenn wie in § 37 BWWaldG ein Wegebreitenlimit von 2 m angegeben wird, wäre zu fragen, was der Gesetzgeber unter Weg versteht. Eine Definition findet sich nicht. Bei der angegebenen gesetzlichen Mindestwegebreite ist folglich von einem unbestimmten Rechtsbegriff auszugehen."
(...)
Als unbestimmte Rechtsbegriffe werden solche Tatbestandsmerkmale bezeichnet, die hochgradig auslegungsbedürftig sind und sich aufgrund einer geringen inhaltlichen Bestimmtheit schwer fassen lassen. 
(...)
Bundesverwaltungsgericht und Bundesverfassungsgericht kennen zu recht  bis auf wenige Ausnahmen und Bereiche (z. B. Prüfungsentscheidungen)  einen Beurteilungsspielraum der Verwaltung hinsichtlich unbestimmter Tatbestandsmerkmale nicht an. Danach sind auch unbestimmte Rechtsbegriffe durch die Gerichte vollständig zu überprüfen.
(...)
Stellt sich also die Frage, was der Gesetzgeber mit der Bezeichnung Weg meint. Denkbar ist insoweit die (gegebenenfalls) durch amtliche Vermessung nachprüfbare Breite des Flurstücks, der einschließlich Seitenstreifen, Graben, Gehweg oder Grünstreifen erkennbare Weg, die Fahrbahnbreite oder aber nur die nutzbare Breite. Allein diese aufgezählten denkbaren Ansatzpunkte für den Versuch einer Definition des Tatbestandsmerkmals Weg zeigen, dass eine Mindestwegebreitenregelung unter Angabe einer Meterzahl wenig praktikabel ist, zumal Verstöße grundsätzlich bußgeldbewehrt sind und der Verlauf eines Weges nicht in jedem Fall vorhersehbar ist. 
(...)
Bleibt festzustellen, dass die Beschränkung des Radfahrens durch Angabe einer Mindestwegebreitenregelung in Metern jedenfalls in Grenzbereichen nicht geeignet ist, Rechtssicherheit zu schaffen. "

Quelle: http://www.fahrrad-recht.de/index.php?p=fahren&c=14


----------



## Redshred (27. April 2013)

Die Antwort auf Tilmans Frage  ist übrigens da
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44340--f376264.html#q376264

der letzte Satz ist auch nicht schlecht:

_"Bei einem schmaler werdenden Weg gilt die Regelung von 2 m. In einem solchen Fall würde ich Ihnen empfehlen, die lokale Forstbehörde anzusprechen, damit diese für eine verständliche Beschilderung sorgt."_


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2013)

Das ist natürlich DIE Lösung:
wir brauchen dringend mehr Schilder im Wald!

Solche Antworten bestätigen leider alle Verwaltungs- und Politiker-Klischees:
wenn das Gesetz nicht klar ist, stellt man einfach mehr Schilder auf, 
statt das Gesetz anzupassen (oder direkt abzuschaffen).

Das funktioniert ja im Straßenverkehr schon so super, 
dann sollte man das ja dringend auch im Wald machen.


----------



## Carsten (28. April 2013)

ok, da die überall eh gerade den ganzen Wald platt machen und zu Pellets, Hackschnitzeln etc. verarbeiten dürfte sich das mit dem 2m Schwachsinn im Waldgesetz denn eh bald erledigt haben...

woanders geht das so:





...problemlos


----------



## Beorn (28. April 2013)

Wie wärs mit einem Stapel solcher Schilder und einfach aufhängen?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. April 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]



Hi Redshred


Wo ist das Schild ?

Am Belchen auf der Südseite ?



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Tilman (28. April 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Das wird wohl individuell für jedes Naturschutzgebiet festgelegt. Für den Feldberg steht es in der Naturschutzgebietsverordnung §5(6), siehe http://www.naturschutz.landbw.de/servlet/is/68065/ Die Verordnung ist rechts in der Box verlinkt.



Die Wegebreiztenregelungen in NSG sollen dem Schutzziel dienen, Sie haben in der Regel mit den Bedtretungsrecht nichts zu tun, das den Waldbesitzer verpflichtet, Radfahren auf bestimmten Wegen zu dulden, auch wenn er das nict wollte. 

Das heißt aber auch, daß man zum Beispiel im Wald in B-W behördlich


obwohl es der Natur im NSG XYZ nicht schaden würde, dort keine 1m-Regel einführen könnte, weil man
.
den Waldbesitzer nur per Gesetz, nicht aber durch RechtsVO zu besagter Radfahrer-Duldung, die im v.g. Beispiel alle Wege mit einer Breite von 1 bis <2m Breite beträfe, zwingen dürfte (vgl. Art. 14 GG).
 Wo die Regel gilt, ist insoweit spannend, als selbst Forstfachleute manchmal streiten, wo eine FlächeWald ist und wo nicht, denn Wald ist dort, wo die Gehölze entsprechend stehen, nicht aber nur dort, wo es z.B. in einer Planung eingetragen ist.


----------



## prince67 (28. April 2013)

Ich hab dazu eine Frage an die Rechtsexperten:
Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Wald und Naturschutzgebiete im rechtlichen Sinn somit keine "freie Natur" sind?
Im BW Naturschutzgesetz ist das Betretungsrecht  der "freien Natur" geregelt. Da eine Verordnung nicht ein Gesetz aushebeln kann, kann die 3m Regel am Feldberg nur möglich sein, wenn der Feldberg nicht "freie Natur" ist.
Ein verwirrter Laie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (28. April 2013)

ja genau Belchen südseite direkt vor dem Gasthaus


----------



## Tilman (28. April 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich hab dazu eine Frage an die Rechtsexperten:
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Wald und Naturschutzgebiete im rechtlichen Sinn somit keine "freie Natur" sind?
> Im BW Naturschutzgesetz ist das Betretungsrecht  der "freien Natur" geregelt. Da eine Verordnung nicht ein Gesetz aushebeln kann, kann die 3m Regel am Feldberg nur möglich sein, wenn der Feldberg nicht "freie Natur" ist.
> Ein verwirrter Laie.



Die "Naturschutzverordnung" ist ohne Fundstelle genannt (Gesetz u. Verordnungsblatt XY o.ä.). Es wäre nicht (solange die 3m Regel tatsächlich in einer VO fixiert wäre oder ist) rechtliche Pflicht, aber die feine englische Art, als Behörde solch einen Hinweis besser zu begründen.

Das mit 2m und 3m hat im übrigen miteinander nix zu tun, wie ich schon schrieb. 

Die Schutzverordnung regelt ein ist Schutzgebiet, hat also einen ökologischen Schutzzweck. Schutzverordnungen können bis hin zum Fahrverbot alle Wegebreitenlimits >2m erlauben, wenn dies das Schutzzweck dient.

Die 2m-Regel ist primär eine eigentumsrechtliche Sache. Wird durch ein Wegebreitenlimit aufgrund einer RechtsVO eine Breite von 3m festgelegt, dürfte der Waldbesitzer  selbst dann, wenn er wollte, nur die Nutzung von Wegen über 3m Breite erlauben. 

Gilt hingegen nur die 2m-Regel, _muß_ der Waldbesitzer Radfahren auf Wegen bis zu 2m Breite dulden. Ob er auch schmalere Wege freigeben darf, ist rechtlich unklar, weil aus dem Forstrecht in BW nicht hervorgeht, ob das ein Verstoß gegen forstfachlich öffentlich rechtliche Interessen wäre. Das kommt zumindest deshalb in Frage, weil ein Fahren auf schmaleren Wegen lt. Forstrecht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt (und gleichzeitig ein Eigentumsdelikt). Wäre die 2m Regel keine auch forstfachlicheVorschrift wie v.g., sondern nur eine eigentummssache lt. Art. 14 GG, wäre ein Verstoß gegen die 2m Regelung ledigloih vom Waldeigentümer als Eigentumsdelikt wie auch immer zu verfolgen.


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Mai 2013)

Ein kleines Beispiel, welche Hindernisse (in den Köpfen) bei uns zu überwinden sind. Bei dem Marathon Offenburg wurde die Strecke sabotiert.

http://www.bo.de/Lokales/Offenburg/Sabotage-bei-Mountainbike-Challenge

Infos dazu auch im Festival Forum

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=553912&page=4

ciao heiko


----------



## Deleted 174584 (17. Mai 2013)

Krasse Sache, hab ich garnicht mitbekommen...

...naja bei uns in BaWü - speziell jetzt Rench- und Kinzigtal sind schon viele "Eigenbrödler" und "Enggestirne" unterwegs...


----------



## Tilman (20. Mai 2013)

Wen es interessiert, ich habe in einem *Juraforum* mal das Thema "2m-Regel" losgetreten. Ich frage mich angesichts der Beiträge, ob die antwortenden Nicht-Gegner der 2m-Regel schon mal  .- mit oder ohne Fahrrad -.  im Wald waren.....


----------



## BearCycle (20. Mai 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Stapel solcher Schilder und einfach aufhängen?


Gute Idee!. Wer druckt und bezahlt das Ganze.


----------



## Beorn (20. Mai 2013)

Es sind Juristen, die sehn hin und wieder den Wald vor lauter Brettern, äh Bäumen, nicht.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (21. Mai 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Es sind Juristen, die sehn hin und wieder den Wald vor lauter Brettern, äh Bäumen, nicht.



Juristen haben sich meiner Erfahrung nach immer als diejenigen herausgestellt, die am wenigsten fortschrittlich denken. Das soll kein Berufsbashing sein, allerdings denken Juristen anscheindend immer nur in die Richtung, warum etwas aufgrund bestehender Regeln und Interpretationsweisen nicht möglich sein soll.

Dabei sollte Inhalt einer Diskussion sein, warum etwas sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Regeln und Gesetze kann man dann anpassen.


----------



## friedo (22. Mai 2013)

Pfingstsamstag im Wald rund ums Münstertal. Kettensägengejaule an jeder Ecke und Forstwege befahren geht fast nicht mehr ,da sie von Wildgewordenen Waldarbeitern mit schwerem Gerät total zur Sau gefahren worden !!! Da schaut jeder weg !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (22. Mai 2013)

friedo schrieb:


> Pfingstsamstag im Wald rund ums Münstertal. Kettensägengejaule an jeder Ecke und Forstwege befahren geht fast nicht mehr ,da sie von Wildgewordenen Waldarbeitern mit schwerem Gerät total zur Sau gefahren worden !!! Da schaut jeder weg !!!!!!!!


Wenn ich am Pfingstmontag hupend durch die Stadt fahren möchte, dann regen sich alle auf und ich bekomme einen Zettel von der Polizei in den Briefkasten. Wenn dagegen der, im garten eingesperrte, Köter gegenüber mehrere Stunden mit Dauerbellen beschäftigt ist ... !!! Da schaut jeder weg !!!!!!!!

Wegschaun ist in Deutschland ein genauso beliebtes Hobby, wie Tierquälerei, aber auf der anderen Seite braucht man seine Feindbilder.


----------



## Tilman (22. Mai 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> (....) Regeln und Gesetze kann man dann anpassen.


 
....oder, wie die 2m-Regel in BWü, einfach abschaffen.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mal hier einen Thread mit Umfrage gestartet.

"Meidet Ihr den Schwarzwald wegen der 2m Regelung?"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635736

Noch ist die Beteiligung nicht statistisch relevant, aber es ist schon interresant zu sehen wie die Meinungen sind. Ich denke das neben der "Politik" der Tourismus ein wichtiger Ansprechpartner ist, der Veränderungen bewirken kann.

ciao heiko


----------



## Nerverider (18. Juni 2013)

Was ist hiervon zu halten?


----------



## prince67 (18. Juni 2013)

Nebelkerze



> Im Gegenzug werden an anderer Stelle Mountainbike-Strecken gestrichen.


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Juni 2013)

Es ist erstaunlich, dass in einem baden-württembergischen Mittelgebirge plötzlich entdeckt wird, dass das Landeswaldgesetz ja Ausnahmen von der 2-Meter-Regel zulässt. Ist ja gerade mal 20 Jahre alt, das Gesetz 

Aber was solls. Ich würde es als Fortschritt für den Biketourismus bezeichnen, der von ausgeschilderten Singletrailrouten, die in Deutschland immer noch viel zu selten sind, profitieren wird. 

Für die Eingeborenen, die jeden Trail und Grashalm kennen, oder die des Kartenlesens mächtigen Auswärtigen, ändert sich nichts, solange nicht die diskriminierende und sinnfreie 2-Meter-Regel aus dem Gesetz verschwindet. 

*Fazit:*
der Schritt hin zu qualitativ hochwertigen, ausgeschilderten Streckennetzen für Biker ist grundsätzlich zu begrüßen. Aber am Ende darf nicht das Ergebnis stehen, die  Biker dadurch noch weiter zu ghettoisieren... 
Die 2 Meter müssen weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (18. Juni 2013)

Interessant ist, wer da zusammengesessen ist und sich Gedanken über Mountainbike-Strecken gemacht hat. Biker waren nicht dabei.

Die Gesamtlänge der möglichen Strecken hört sich erst mal gut an, wenn man aber mal diese Strecke durch die Anzahl der Orte im Schwarzwald ( http://www.schwarzwald.com/karte/gesamtliste.html ) teilt, bleibt je Ort nur noch eine Runde von gut 3 km.


----------



## Svenos (19. Juni 2013)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Interessant ist, wer da zusammengesessen ist und sich Gedanken über Mountainbike-Strecken gemacht hat. Biker waren nicht dabei.
> 
> Die Gesamtlänge der möglichen Strecken hört sich erst mal gut an, wenn man aber mal diese Strecke durch die Anzahl der Orte im Schwarzwald ( http://www.schwarzwald.com/karte/gesamtliste.html ) teilt, bleibt je Ort nur noch eine Runde von gut 3 km.


 
Aus Sicht eines Fußgängers sind 3 km wohl ausreichend. Da waren bestimmt keine Biker am Tisch.
Bei solchen Entscheidungen wird immer deutlich, dass die Handelnden die Philosophie des Mountain-Biken nicht begriffen haben. Es geht  doch genau darum spontan und selbst entscheiden zu können, welchen Weg ich nehme. Ein winziges Stück Freiheit in unserer überreglementierten Gesellschaft, das die Bürokratie und das Spießertum nicht zulassen möchte.
Man stelle sich mal den Aufschrei der Wanderer vor, wenn man ihnen ähnliche Reglementierungen auferlegen wollte.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2013)

Hm, ganz seltsame Sache das Ganze.

Eigentlich ein Grund zum Freuen. Aber die Frage bleibt natürlich, ob sowas die 2m-Regel eher noch mal manifestiert. Schließlich bräuchte man keine Ausnahmen, wenn es die 2m-Regel gar nicht gäbe. 

Wenn man dann den Text weiterliest bekommt man schon wieder die Wut: 
_"Um den Kompromiss haben die Forstbehörden, die Tourismus- Gesellschaft, die beiden Naturparke im Schwarzwald und der für die Wanderwege zuständige Schwarzwaldverein den Angaben zufolge zwei Jahre gerungen. Entstanden ist ein Strategiepapier mit dem Ziel, bis zu zehn Prozent des gesamten Mountainbike-Wegenetzes künftig über kleine Wege zu führen. Im Gegenzug werden an anderer Stelle Mountainbike-Strecken gestrichen."_


- wer hat denn da noch mal genau mit wem gerungen? 
- war z.B. die DIMB involviert? 
- es werden MTB-Strecken gestrichen? häh? welche MTB-Strecken? und warum?
- und warum soll das Ganze - in der Praxis - noch mal das Verhältnis Biker/Wanderer entspannen? Habe ich nicht verstanden.

Der Artikel wirft eh mehr Fragen auf, als er Antworten gibt.

Das mit den 10% muss man, hoffe ich, nicht so ernst nehmen. Hängt wahrscheinlich damit zusammen, dass die alles was Fortsautobahn ist zum "offiziellen MTB-Wegenetz" erklärt haben...  und das leppert sich. Wohingegen die relevanten Singletrails nicht alle "registriert" sein werden und dann eh Sache der Kommunen sind. 

Ein komisches Gefühl bleibt dennoch und die Frage, warum man nicht andersherum einen Schuh draus macht: 
2m-Regel kippen und in begründeteten Ausnahmefällen (Wildschutz-Zone, Errosions-Gefahr etc.) Wege für Radfahrer, aber z.B. auch Fußgänger (zeitweise) sperren?

Das könnte dann auch Schilder sparen (im Sinne von in wenigen Fällen sperren, statt die 10% Singletrail auch noch ausschildern). 

Ich finde Schilda äh... Schilder im Wald eh nicht so toll.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2013)

EDIT: Doppelpost


----------



## mw.dd (19. Juni 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hm, ganz seltsame Sache das Ganze.
> 
> Eigentlich ein Grund zum Freuen. Aber die Frage bleibt natürlich, ob sowas die 2m-Regel eher noch mal manifestiert. Schließlich bräuchte man keine Ausnahmen, wenn es die 2m-Regel gar nicht gäbe.
> 
> ...



Die Fragen sollte der "AK Rad/STG" beantworten können; der war doch an der Idee aktiv beteiligt? s. Anhang...
Sind das eigentlich Mountainbiker?

Edith sagt: Die DIMB war nicht beteiligt - unsere Position lässt sich klar der Stellungnahme entnehmen, die unter anderem auf FB steht.

_In Baden-Württemberg geht die Volksverdummung in Sachen Betretungsrecht weiter. Das sind harte Worte, aber sie sind berechtigt. Unter Berufung auf eine Studie werden den Mountainbikern ein paar neue Alibi-Singletrails in Aussicht gestellt, aber an der diskriminierenden 2-Meter-Regel will man nichts ändern.

Was belegt denn diese Studie, die vom Schwarzwald Tourismus angeführt wird? Dass es tatsächlich zu Konflikten kommt? Nein - die Studie belegt lediglich, dass es bei einem kleinen Teil der Wanderer ein "Störempfinden" gibt. Hier wurden subjektive Gefühle untersucht und nicht objektive Störungen und Konflikte. 

Ist es rechtsstaatlich gerechtfertigt, Mountainbiker weiterhin von allen Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite auszuschließen? Belegt diese Studie, dass es erforderlich, geeignet und angemessen ist, das gegenwärtig bestehende landesweite Verbot aufrecht zu erhalten? Nein - die Studie belegt keinen einzigen tatsächlichen Nutzerkonflikt und auch keine tatsächlichen Nutzerkonflikte in einem Ausmass, dass es geeignet, erforderlich und angemessen erscheinen lässt, Mountainbiker landesweit in ihren Rechten zu beschränken und von Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite zu verbannen.

Die Studie bestätigt aber auch noch viel mehr: Trotz eines hohen Anteils von Mountainbikern auf Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite fühlen sich die allermeisten Wanderer davon überhaupt nicht oder nur gering gestört. Da stellt man sich dann schon die Frage, ob subjektive Störgefühle und Meinungen einer Minderheit in einem Rechtsstaat die Diskriminierung einer ganzen Nutzergruppe rechtfertigen kann? 

Die Erkenntnisse der Studie sind nicht neu, sondern reihen sich in eine Vielzahl von wissenschaftlichen Studien ein, die eindeutig belegen, dass es keine sachliche Rechtfertigung für eine landesweite und/oder flächendeckende Diskriminierung von Mountainbikern gibt. Aber während das Bundesland Hessen dies im Verlauf der Auseinandersetzung um das neue Waldgesetz anerkannt hat und sich nun ein modernes, ein bürgerfreundliches und diskriminierungsfreies Betretungsrecht gibt, will man in Baden-Württemberg des gegenwärtigen Status Quo zementieren und Mountainbiker mit Alibi-Ausnahmen weiterhin abspeisen.

Wenn Baden-Württemberg für Moutainbiker ein attraktives und einladendes Bundesland sein will, dann muss die 2 Meter Regel ersatzlos abgeschafft werden. Die Lösung ist einfach:

"Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher haben aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen, damit eine gegenseitige Belästigung oder Behinderung vermieden wird."

und

"Radfahren .... ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, ..... auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern sowie Menschen, die auf einen Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang."

Um gemeinsam auf Wegen zu Fuß und mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs zu sein, braucht es kein Metermaß, sondern nur Rücksicht und gegenseitige Akzeptanz. Hessen hat sich damit klar für ein Miteinander entschieden. Wann folgt Baden-Württemberg?
_


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Infos!

Das DIMB-Statement finde ich gut und in der Sache absolut richtig. Überlege nur gerade, wie und wo man das anbringen könnte, damit es nicht als undankbar wahrgenommen wird. Undankbar im Sinne von "Jetzt kriegt Ihr schon Ausnahmegenehmigungen und 850km Singletrails und jetzt seid Ihr immer noch nicht zufrieden."


Nachtrag: wer ist Edith?


----------



## HelmutK (20. Juni 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das DIMB-Statement finde ich gut und in der Sache absolut richtig. Überlege nur gerade, wie und wo man das anbringen könnte, damit es nicht als undankbar wahrgenommen wird. Undankbar im Sinne von "Jetzt kriegt Ihr schon Ausnahmegenehmigungen und 850km Singletrails und jetzt seid Ihr immer noch nicht zufrieden."



Nehmen wir mal zum Vergleich das flächenmäßig kleinere Bundesland Hessen. Dort gibt es rund 100.000 km an Waldwegen und davon sind 75.000 km schmale Wege, die wir alle grundsätzlich befahren dürfen. Das ist die Regel und Verbote sind und bleiben die Ausnahme. Mit der gesetzlichen Regelung des neuen Waldgesetzes und dem dazu von allen beteiligten Verbänden erzielten Konsens wird das auch in Zukunft so bleiben.

In Baden-Württemberg ist das Verbot die Regel. Ist es undankbar, wenn man die Abschaffung einer bundesweit einzigartigen Diskriminierung fordert? Wird eine bundesweit einzigartige Diskriminierung durch ein paar Ausnahmen legitimiert? Nein, denn in einem freiheitlich-demokratischen Rechtsstaat müssen Verbote die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel sein. 

In Thüringen hat man deshalb die dortige 2-Meter-Regelung abgeschafft und in Hessen hat man erkannt, dass eine 2-Meter-Regelung durch die Hintertür nicht zum Ziel führt. Letztlich haben alle in Hessen, Politik und Verbände gleichermaßen erkannt, dass unsere Anliegen berechtigt sind und darauf reagiert. Wir haben die gleichen Rechte (und auch Pflichten) wie alle anderen Bürger und das hat auch und gerade für das Betretungsrecht zu gelten. Wenn Baden-Württemberg uns diese Rechte nicht geben will, sondern mit ein paar "gnädigen" Ausnahmen abspeisen möchte, dann ist es sicherlich nicht undankbar, sondern unser gutes Recht, wenn wir den Finger in die Wunde legen und deutlich anprangern, dass sich damit an der unsäglichen Diskriminierung von Radfahrern und Mountainbikern nichts ändert.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juni 2013)

Stimme zu 100% zu: es ist nicht undankbar.
Dennoch sollten wir im eigenen Interesse darauf achten, dass es nicht als undankbar _wahrgenommen_ wird.


----------



## HelmutK (20. Juni 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Stimme zu 100% zu: es ist nicht undankbar.
> Dennoch sollten wir im eigenen Interesse darauf achten, dass es nicht als undankbar _wahrgenommen_ wird.



Ähnlich wie in Hessen müssen wir auch in Baden-Württemberg immer wieder und letztlich auch mit großer Ausdauer unsere Argumente und die Fakten vortragen


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juni 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> 
> Das DIMB-Statement finde ich gut und in der Sache absolut richtig. Überlege nur gerade, wie und wo man das anbringen könnte, damit es nicht als undankbar wahrgenommen wird. Undankbar im Sinne von "Jetzt kriegt Ihr schon Ausnahmegenehmigungen und 850km Singletrails und jetzt seid Ihr immer noch nicht zufrieden."
> 
> ...



Edith ist die, die hinterher immer sagt "das hättest Du auch noch/anders/so besser nicht schreiben sollen" 

Noch ein Wort zur Dankbarkeit: Die Aktion richtet sich nicht an Mountainbiker, sondern dient eizig und allein dem Zweck, der STG positive Presse zu verschaffen. Das anzusprechen ist sicher nicht undankbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juni 2013)

Ach, _die_ Edith, die kenn' ich auch gut.


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Juni 2013)

Ich würde vorschlagen den Vorstoss des Schwarzwaldtourismus als Aufhänger zu nehmen und eine aktive Kampagne gegen die 2 m Regelung zu starten. Dieser Thread hat ja schon einige Argmente gesammelt und sicherlich auch bei vielen das Problembewustsein geschärft. Was aber im Vergleich zu Hessen gefehlt hat, war ein aktueller Anlaß (dort Änderung Waldgesetz) um in die breite Öffentlichkeit zu gehen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn die DIMB den Kompromiss des Schwarzwaldtourismus, die neue Studie und die Aussagen des Schwarzwaldvereines aufnimmt und aktiv wird. 

D.h. wie bei open Trails in Hessen:

- Online Petition

- Facebook Seite

- Presseartikel

- Plakat, Flyer

usw.

Sicherlich ist der "Aufhänger" nicht ganz so brisant wie in Hessen, aber für BW ist das Thema so heiss wie seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr. 
Meine Unterstützung kann ich in jedem Fall zusagen. 

ciao heiko


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2013)

Sehe ich auch so. Jetzt brauchen wir eigentlich nur noch ein kleines, aber schlagkräftiges Team.


----------



## dogzice (21. Juni 2013)

Immerhin hat sich zumindest ein am Arbeitskreis Beteiligter vorhin auf der Schwarzwald-Tourismus-Facebook-Seite im Kommentar zu Wort gemeldet.

Bin mal gespannt auf die kommenden Argumentationen. Vielleicht geht ja doch noch endlich was, dass Sie mal diejenigen involvieren die es schlussendlich auch betrifft.

OT-P.S.: Hat die DIMB kein Interesse an einer Präsenz bei Google+ ?


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte vorhin Folgendes ins Lokalforum gepostet:


> Nachdem die 2-m-Regel über die zahlreichen Zeitungsberichte nun endgütlig ins Bewußtsen der Wanderer gelangt ist und dem Mountainbiker demnächst sein neues Streckennetz zur Verfügung steht, dürfte es außerhalb der offiziellen Strecken mit der gemütlichen "mir doch egal"-Realität vorbei sein. Es ist zu erwarten, dass die Toleranzgrenze nun deutlich nach unten geht.
> 
> Die Kommentare unter dem Bericht Schwarzwald öffnet Single Trails für Mountainbikes
> zeigen, dass der Schwarzwaldverein die Wanderer bereits in Stellung bringt und die sind da in ihren Meinungen kompromislos.
> ...


und dies als Antwort erhalten:


Zep2008 schrieb:


> nö,das glaube ich nicht.
> Die Wanderer die Leserbriefe in den Zeitungen schreiben sind Gott sei Dank selten im Wald.
> 
> Ich finde aber auch das wir den Ball flach halten sollten, so haben wir die meiste Ruhe.



Mit der Einstellung wird sich an der Illegalität des Mountainbikens außerhalb der vorgegebenen Pfade nichts ändern.
... und mit der Ruhe könnte es auch bald vorbei sein, wenn die Zahl der selbsternannten Waldscheriffs aufgrund der derzeitigen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zunimmt ...


----------



## HelmutK (23. Juni 2013)

Auf Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/Schwarzwaldinfo?fref=ts

liefern wir uns zu derem Post vom 18.06.2013 gerade mit dem Schwarzwald Tourismus ein paar muntere Wortgefechte. Ihr dürft gerne die Keulen mitschwingen


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juni 2013)

Leider bestätigen deren Antworten nur deren Ignoranz.

Lasst uns dennoch möglichst sachlich bleiben. Ein Anheizen der Stimmung bringt niemandem etwas. 

Wir wollen uns/sollten uns als ernstzunehmende Partner positionieren. Selbst/gerade weil die uns derzeit nocht nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juni 2013)

Immer wieder liest man, insbesondere von Seiten des Schwarzwaldvereins oder der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH, Sätze wie  





> Die 2-Meter-Regel zu kippen, ist in einem überschaubaren Zeitraum nicht umsetzbar.


 oder 


> Bei dem Vorstoß dagegen sei es darum gegangen, eine pragmatische Lösung für die Region zu erarbeiten und nicht, eine politische Entscheidung auf Landesebene zu erzwingen, die "in 100 Jahren nicht durchsetzbar" gewesen wäre,


Dabei ginge es für den Landtag lediglich darum § 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 LWaldG einfach zu streichen, um diese in Deutschland einmalige, bürgerfeindliche Regelung abzuschaffen und rechtsaatliche Verhältnisse herzustellen.

Es dürfte auch deutschlandweit einmalig sein, dass ein Verein, der lediglich Träger von Wegen - also noch nicht einmal Eigentümer - ist, (mit)bestimmt, wer sich in der freien Natur wo aufhalten darf.

Die Änderung des LWaldG hat hier noch Platz:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/dokumente/gesetzesbeschlusse.html

Lieber Schwarzwaldverein, das geht schneller als Ihr denkt und wird Eure Mountainbike-Gruppen freuen. 
Miteinander statt gegeneinander funktioniert bisher überall - wenn es in BaWü nicht klappt - an den Mountainbikern liegt es nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juni 2013)

Was ich mich auch immer wieder frage: Sascha Hotz verweist darauf, das an dem AK-Rad der STG DIMB-Mitglieder beteiligt sind. Weiß denn jemand, um wen es sich da handelt? Ein paar Hintergrundinfos wären schon gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deineLakaien (24. Juni 2013)

Diesen Freitag: auf den 40km von Pforzheim bis Weil d Stadt auf dem Ostweg und später dem HW5 nicht einen einzigen Wanderer getroffen. Einzig kurz hinter Pforzheim eine schuldbewußte, unangeleinte Hundegassigeherin ..


----------



## Beorn (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hab alle drei Hauptwege mit dem Bike gemacht, teilweise an Pfingsten, und kaum Wanderer getroffen, v.a. keine unfreundlichen. Die sind maximal 500m vom Parkplatz entfernt und unfähig einen Forstweg so weit zu räumen, dass man vorbeikann.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juni 2013)

Der Landtag kann jedenfalls schon mal auf Erfahrung im Ändern des Betretungsrechts in  Art. 37 LWaldG zurück greifen:

REITEN IN FREIER NATUR: GESETZESÄNDERUNG IN BADEN-WÜRTTEMBERG PD 01/2006 PD


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juni 2013)

Nur kurz zum Thema keine Probleme / Ball flach halten:
- ich finde es prima, dass "wir hier" in der Praxis selten Probleme mit den Wanderern im Wald haben, selbst wenn man die 2m-Regel mal nicht so genau nimmt
- das spricht einerseits dafür, dass die Wanderer nicht grundsätzlich ein Problem mit Bikern haben und andererseits für ein partnerschaftliches bis defensives Verhalten seitens der Biker
- und klar, ob mit oder ohne 2m-Regel hilft es, wenn man die "Brennpunkte" (=Wanderer-Parkplätze) weiträumig umfährt

Ist das ein Grund den Ball flach zu halten? Vielleicht.
Ist das ein Grund ein unfaires Gesetz zu akzeptieren? Eher nicht.
Ist das ein Grund meinen Kinder zu erklären, das manche Gesetze halt nicht so sinnvoll sind, man sich daher die bequemsten aussuchen und die anderen ignorieren kann? Definitiv nicht!

Ich als Hockdrik kann mich mit der 2m-Regel auf meine ganz private Art jederzeit arrangieren, egal wie absurd ich sie finde. 
Ich als Bürger, Vater und DIMB-Mitglied hätte gerne eine sinnvolle Regelung, an die ich mich halten und die ich glaubwürdig vermitteln kann. 
Deshalb setze ich mich für die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel ein.


----------



## dogzice (24. Juni 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was ich mich auch immer wieder frage: Sascha Hotz verweist darauf, das an dem AK-Rad der STG DIMB-Mitglieder beteiligt sind. Weiß denn jemand, um wen es sich da handelt? Ein paar Hintergrundinfos wären schon gut...



Hier mal die Info "wer" der AK Rad ist:

http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/partnernet/Beteiligungsangebote/Arbeitskreise/Arbeitskreis-Rad

(Man beachte übrigens die Zielsetzung die sich der AK Rad gesetzt hat.)


----------



## Nerverider (24. Juni 2013)

dogzice schrieb:


> Hier mal die Info "wer" der AK Rad ist:
> 
> http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/partnernet/Beteiligungsangebote/Arbeitskreise/Arbeitskreis-Rad
> 
> (Man beachte übrigens die Zielsetzung die sich der AK Rad gesetzt hat.)



Hört hört. Marktführerschaft. Deutschlands MTB Urlaubsdestination Nr.1.
Ich wünsche Gutes Gelingen. An Optimismus scheints ja nicht zu scheitern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juni 2013)

Für alle, die darauf warten, dass die Forstbehörden Wege freigeben:
Droht dem Mountainbiker das selbe Schicksal wie dem Haselhuhn in Baden-Württemberg?



> *Die Landesforstverwaltung muß sich die Hauptverantwortung für das Aussterben des Haselhuhnes in Baden-Württemberg zuschreiben lassen!*
> 
> Die typische Aussage eines Forstbeamten (führendes Mitglied der AG HASELWILD) lautete noch Ende der 1980er Jahre wörtlich: ,,Man kann ja am Weg entlang die eine oder andere Birke stehen lassen." Unverbindlicher und wirkungsloser geht`s nicht mehr!
> 
> Die Forstverwaltung, die zwar immer wieder betont hat, daß ihr die Erhaltung des Haselhuhnes sehr wohl am Herzen liege, hat es auf diese Weise über viele Jahre hinweg verstanden, sich vor wirksamen Schutzmaßnahmen zu drücken und das ``Haselhuhn-Problem´´ auszusitzen!


aus
Der Untergang des Haselhuhnes (Bonasa bonasia) in Baden-Württemberg und seine Ursachen


----------



## powderJO (25. Juni 2013)

verblüffend finde ich, dass das interesse der biker an einer abschaffung der 2-meter-regel so gering scheint in bw. selbst unter denen, die davon leben, dass singletrails befahren werden, scheint es kein interesse zu geben. beim ultra-bike gab es zahlreiche anbieter von reisen, fahrtechnikkursen etc  - alle ausnahmslos warben mit den tollen trails die es gibt in bw. auf die frage, ob das nicht illegal sei - schulterzucken.


----------



## 08-15 (25. Juni 2013)

ist am Gardasee auch nicht anders.


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juni 2013)

Ein besonderes Schmankerl auf www.tourismus-bw.de:




> *Endlose Trails *und ein bestens ausgeschildertes Wegenetz finden sich selbstverständlich auch in den anderen Regionen des Landes. Auf der Schwäbischen Alb, am Bodensee, im Odenwald oder rund um Stuttgart findet sich für jeden Anspruch die perfekte Strecke.
> Für Tagestouren und die abendliche Runde vor der Haus- bzw. Hoteltüre stehen in den Regionen umfassende Tipps und Tourenvorschläge zur Verfügung.



Diese endlosen Trails lassen sich bestens von den legal befahrbaren Forststraßen aus betrachten...

oder man geht auf den Singletrails "Radwandern" 


> Bitte beachten Sie auf dem gesamten Cross die 2-m-Regel des Landeswaldgesetzes Baden-Württemberg §37 (3)! Ist der Weg schmaler als 2 m, muss man vom Rad absteigen und schieben.





> Mit 8500 Kilometern ausgewiesener Mountainbike-Wege ist der Schwarzwald das größte Mountainbike-Revier nördlich der Alpen.* Allerdings verlaufen gut 98 Prozent der Strecken auf breiten Forstwegen.* Mountainbiker lieben jedoch die *Single-Trails *über schmale Wurzelwege und steinige Pfade. *Die aber sind nach dem Waldgesetz den Wanderern vorbehalten.*



Viel Spaß beim Anschauen...


----------



## Waldgeist (25. Juni 2013)

weitere Diskussionsbeiträge gibt es auch hier im Lokalforum


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> verblüffend finde ich, dass das interesse der biker an einer abschaffung der 2-meter-regel so gering scheint (...) auf die frage, ob das nicht illegal sei - schulterzucken.



Hängt damit zusammen, dass das Thema in der Biker-Praxis nicht unbedingt ein erlebbares, sondern oft nur ein theoretisches Problem ist.

Die Regel ist so absurd und unklar, dass sie vor Ort weder von Bikern noch von anderen Waldnutzern sauber nachvollzogen werden kann. 
_"Haben Sie mal einen Zollstock... können Sie mal halten... also hier sind es jetzt 2,18m. Hm. Aber dahinten sieht es tatsächlich etwas schmaler aus. Nur wo fängt denn jetzt hier noch mal der Wegrand an und wo hört er auf und überhaupt: Soll ich jetzt schieben oder umdrehen?"_

Zudem verhalten sich viele Biker angesichts ihres illegalen Tuns prophylaktisch schon so defensiv, dass sie potentiellem Ärger kaum Angriffsfläche bieten. Da fällt es dann selbst den Hilfs-Sheriffs schwer sich aufzuregen. Und wenn sich doch mal jemand aufplustern will, macht es fast schon wieder Spaß, ihm mit betonter Höflichkeit den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.

Kontrollen durch die echten Sheriffs gibt es nur sehr, sehr selten und auch nur dann wenn sich z.B. Anwohner beschweren.

Auf diese Art und Weise kann man sich prima mit der 2m-Regel arrangieren: defensiv fahren, bei Bedarf devot grüßen, ansonsten Ball flach halten.

ABER es bleibt halt ein absurdes Gesetz und - Du hast recht - mich wundert es auch, dass sich Veranstalter oder z.B. auch Sportvereine nicht stärker rühren.

Ob man jetzt den Ball flach hält oder sich gegen die 2m-Regel engagiert, ist letztlich auch eine persönliche Frage.
Ich für meinen Teil werde es jedenfalls versuchen. Die Erfolge der DIMB in Hessen machen Mut und zeigen, dass es sich lohnt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juni 2013)

Artikel vom 06.07.2007
SPD: Waldgesetz erlaubt Ausnahmen fÃ¼r MTB-Strecken

Liebe SÃ¼dwest-Deutschen Sportkameraden, wenn Ihr wÃ¼sstet, wie nah Ihr schon am Kippen der 2-m-Regel dran ward,...


Drucksache 14 / 1089 vom 28. 03. 2007
Antrag
der Abg. Dr. Rainer Prewo u. a. SPD
und
Stellungnahme
des Ministeriums fÃ¼r ErnÃ¤hrung und LÃ¤ndlichen Raum
Mountainbiking â VertrÃ¤gliche Waldnutzung durch freiwillige
Selbstvereinbarungen oder Ãnderung des Waldgesetzes
herbeifÃ¼hren




> Der Landtag wolle beschlieÃen,
> die Landesregierung zu ersuchen
> zu berichten,...
> 6. was aus der vom damaligen Wirtschaftsminister Dr. DÃ¶ring am 27. MÃ¤rz
> ...





> Â§ 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 LWaldG
> Nicht gestattet sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und auf FuÃwegen, das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; *die ForstbehÃ¶rde kann Ausnahmen zulassen*.



Dass selbst nach den groÃen "Erkenntnissen" aus 2007 keine Ausnahmen zugelassen wurden, zeigt nur, dass dieses Intrument untauglich ist - und vermutlich nicht nur in Bayern wÃ¤re es sogar verfassungswidrig, da es fÃ¼r die angesprochenen Ausnahmen   keine tatbestandliche Festlegung der Voraussetzungen und auch kein objektives Verfahren gibt.
Die Befugnis schmalere Wege im Wald zu nutzen ist daher von einer willkÃ¼rlichen Freigabe durch die Forstverwaltung abhÃ¤ngig. 
Ohne behÃ¶rdliche Verfahren und ohne das Vorliegen der sachlichen Voraussetzungen fÃ¼r die ZulÃ¤ssigkeit von Sperren gemÃ¤Ã Art. 38 LWaldG  
kann die ForstbehÃ¶rde durch bloÃes UntÃ¤tigbleiben den Rad- und Reitverkehr ausschlieÃen, was sie seit jeher erfolgreich tut.

Dabei weiÃ der Forst sehr wohl, um die NaturvertrÃ¤glichkeit des Mountainbike-Sports, wie das Forstamt GÃ¶ppingen im Rahmen des 18. Forstliche Mountainbike-Rennens in Schlat 2011 wieder eindrÃ¼cklich vorgefÃ¼hrt hat.



> Die Rennstrecke ist nach dem Abbau der Sperrungen kaum wieder zu finden, trotz der Ã¼ber 1000 Ãberfahrten in Training und Rennen.



Hat schon jemand erwÃ¤hnt, dass bei Rennen nicht nach den Trailrules gefahren wird und die EigentÃ¼mervertrÃ¤glichkeit im Kampf um Sekunden hinten ansteht.

Da fÃ¤llt mir Herr WÃ¶hrstein ein:


> Nach Ã¼ber zehn Jahren Mountainbiking kann niemand vorort SchÃ¤den aufzeigen. Ich habe auch keine gefunden.


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> verblüffend finde ich, dass das interesse der biker an einer abschaffung der 2-meter-regel so gering scheint.



Ja, das ist die Schwarzwälder Mentalität. Bloss nicht auffallen oder gar seine Meinung äussern. Ist aber nicht nur beim Thema Bike so. Das kommt wohl daher, das man sich früher im Dorf sich nie aus der Dorfgemeinschaft ausschliesen durfte, weil das den sozialen Tod bedeutete.

Wenn man sieht wie Wenige aus dem ländlichen Raum in BW bei der Hessen Petition mitgestimmt haben, dann stimmt das schon traurig. Ich hatte selbst sehr viele Vereine und Gruppen angeschrieben, mit letztlich wenig Resonanz.
Auch ist ein grosser Teil der Biker nicht organisiert oder im Internet aktiv, was es schwierig macht, diese zu aktivieren.

Das wäre auch ein gewisser Grund für mich zu befürchten, dass eine neue Petition mgl. negativ ausgeht. Aber was solls, dann haben wir es wenigstens probiert.

Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich die DIMB zu unsere Bikeveranstaltung "Renchtalbike" eingeladen einen Stand zu machen und Ihr Anliegen bei uns zu verbreiten, wo die Informationen dringend nötig wären. Die DIMB ist im Renchtal zu 99% unbekannt. Leider wurde das nicht wahrgenommen, sondern lediglich Werbematerial gesendet, welches ich dann aktiv verteilt hatte.

PS. Als Werbemassnahme sollte man auf den beliebtestens Trails "Kontrollposten" einrichten und den Bikern eine "Anzeige" vorspielen.  Da würde Mancher ins grübeln kommen.

ciao heiko


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (26. Juni 2013)

> Wenn man sieht wie Wenige aus dem ländlichen Raum in BW bei der Hessen  Petition mitgestimmt haben, dann stimmt das schon traurig. Ich hatte  selbst sehr viele Vereine und Gruppen angeschrieben, mit letztlich wenig  Resonanz.
> Auch ist ein grosser Teil der Biker nicht organisiert oder im Internet aktiv, was es schwierig macht, diese zu aktivieren.



Selbst aus dem ländlichen Raum nordhessens gab es nur wenig Resonanz auf die Petition und Gesetzesänderung im allgemeinen.
Bei einem etablierten Mountainbikerennen in Nordhessen wollte man einen DIMB Stand erst nicht zulassen, da man befürchtete, dass dadurch der Forst provoziert und im nächsten Jahr keine gewünschte Streckenführung mehr zulassen würde.
Die Rennteilnehmer waren sowieso nur genervt, dass Politik in ihre heilige Freizeit gebracht wurde.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juni 2013)

Badische Zeitung vom 20.06.2013
*Kein Interesse an Singletrails*
Villingen-Schwenningens Forstamtsleiter Tobias Kühn warnt vor der Freigabe schmaler Waldpfade für die Mountainbiker. 

Da passt doch der Artikel der Suttgarter-Nachrichten vom 18.06.2013 perfekt:
Davos Klosters 
Bike-Paradies der Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (26. Juni 2013)

0 kommentare. in hessen ging die taktik überall massiv gegenwehr zu üben gut auf. da blieb kein artiklel unkommentiert und ich denke, den verantwortlichen aus der politik war sehr schnell klar, das sie nicht nur ein paar verbands-hansel (sorry dimb ) gegen sich haben, sondern eine gruppe, die zahlenmäßig so stark ist, das es auch wahlergebnisse beeinflussen kann. 

ich denke auch, das alle, die im fall hessen sehr aktiv waren, auch in bw helfen würden, der anstoss und die initiative dazu muss aber schon aus den eigenen reihen kommen finde ich.


----------



## Athabaske (26. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> verblüffend finde ich, dass das interesse der biker an einer abschaffung der 2-meter-regel so gering scheint in bw. selbst unter denen, die davon leben, dass singletrails befahren werden, scheint es kein interesse zu geben. beim ultra-bike gab es zahlreiche anbieter von reisen, fahrtechnikkursen etc  - alle ausnahmslos warben mit den tollen trails die es gibt in bw. auf die frage, ob das nicht illegal sei - schulterzucken.





powderJO schrieb:


> hessen hat gezeigt, dass es einen konkreten anlaß braucht, um zu mobilisieren. in bw dachte ich, dass die geschichte rund um kirchzarten die bikerszene wachrüttelt. scheint aber nicht so zu sein - warum auch immer.





powderJO schrieb:


> 0 kommentare. in hessen ging die taktik überall massiv gegenwehr zu üben gut auf. da blieb kein artiklel unkommentiert und ich denke, den verantwortlichen aus der politik war sehr schnell klar, das sie nicht nur ein paar verbands-hansel (sorry dimb ) gegen sich haben, sondern eine gruppe, die zahlenmäßig so stark ist, das es auch wahlergebnisse beeinflussen kann.
> 
> ich denke auch, das alle, die im fall hessen sehr aktiv waren, auch in bw helfen würden, der anstoss und die initiative dazu muss aber schon aus den eigenen reihen kommen finde ich.


...ich denke Du hast Deine Sichtweise klar herausgearbeitet!


----------



## Svenos (26. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> 0 kommentare. in hessen ging die taktik überall massiv gegenwehr zu üben gut auf. da blieb kein artiklel unkommentiert und ich denke, den verantwortlichen aus der politik war sehr schnell klar, das sie nicht nur ein paar verbands-hansel (sorry dimb ) gegen sich haben, sondern eine gruppe, die zahlenmäßig so stark ist, das es auch wahlergebnisse beeinflussen kann.
> 
> ich denke auch, das alle, die im fall hessen sehr aktiv waren, auch in bw helfen würden, der anstoss und die initiative dazu muss aber schon aus den eigenen reihen kommen finde ich.


 
Vor einigen Wochen hatte ich Artikel in Zeitungen aus BW zu dem Thema kommentiert. Ganz schnell kam dann von der Gegenseite das Argument, dass ich als Hesse dort - sinngemäß - nix verloren hätte. Soviel zum Thema Streitkultur im BW.
Aber grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir zu. Ich unterstütze gerne, aber die Initiative muss von Bikern aus der Region kommen.

Gruss

Svenos


----------



## Athabaske (26. Juni 2013)

...die BZ löscht offensichtlich Kommentare die nicht gewünscht sind...


----------



## Beorn (26. Juni 2013)

Done


----------



## prince67 (26. Juni 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> ... dass ich als Hesse dort - sinngemäß - nix verloren hätte. ...


Soviel zum Tourismus. Die brauchen scheinbar keine Gäste aus anderen Bundesländern.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juni 2013)

Da werden halt bei dem einen oder anderem Wanderer, der mitkommentiert, alte Erinnerungen wach:



> Noch Mitte der 90er Jahre ging es hoch her zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern. "Der
> Schwarzwald", eine der auflagenstärksten Wandervereinszeitschriften, zeichnete seinerzeit
> folgendes Bild vom typischen Biker: Er kümmert sich um keine Vorschriften, rast "ohne
> Rücksicht auf etwa Entgegenkommende um steile Kurven auf Waldwegen", jagt über
> ...



Quelle: www.wanderforschung.de
Artikel Feindliche Brüder
Hiker und Biker konkurrieren um Wege
Rainer Brämer 2008


----------



## rayc (26. Juni 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Tourismus. Die brauchen scheinbar keine Gäste aus anderen Bundesländern.



Daran halte ich mich seit Jahren. 

Ich werde falls die Locals aktiv werden aber meine Unterstützung leisten.
Biker aus BW haben uns hessischen Bikern ja auch geholfen. 

ray


----------



## HelmutK (26. Juni 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Tourismus. Die brauchen scheinbar keine Gäste aus anderen Bundesländern.



Und andere Bundesländer machen nicht nur blumige Werbung, sondern gehen auch viel entspannter mit dem Thema um, wie unsere Recherchen zu Wegbreitenregelungen in der Vergangenheit (vgl. Thüringen) und ganz aktuell unsere Erfahrungen in Hessen, wo man - zugegeben nach einigen Denkanstößen von unserer Seite - jetzt auf ein Miteinander und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme statt auf unsinnige Verbote setzt, zeigen.

Aber Baden-Württemberg ist viel zu groß und viel zu schön, um es einfach links liegen zu lassen. Dass wir dabei nicht nur dicke Bretter, sondern harten Stahlbeton durchbohren müssen, ist uns allen klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juni 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Aber Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg ist viel zu groÃ und viel zu schÃ¶n, um es einfach links liegen zu lassen. Dass wir dabei nicht nur dicke Bretter, sondern harten Stahlbeton durchbohren mÃ¼ssen, ist uns allen klar


WÃ¤hrend der Tourismus den Minimalkonsens von nach und nach bis zu 850 km Singletrails im Schwarzwald 
mit Schlagzeilen wie âSchwarzwald Ã¶ffnet enge Waldwege fÃ¼r Mountainbikerâ als  groÃen Erfolg feiert, 
sollten wir nicht verpassen zu ergrÃ¼nden, was das genau bedeutet.

Als erstes fÃ¤llt auf, dass nur der Schwarzwald von dieser Ãffnung profitieren wÃ¼rde; und dann nur dort, 
wo es Kommunen gibt, die sich vom Mountainbiken neue Impulse fÃ¼r den Tourismus erhoffen. Im Gegenzug 
bleiben die interessanten Pfade im Ãbrigen LÃ¤ndle auch weiterhin tabu, ganz unabhÃ¤ngig davon, ob es dort 
Ã¼berhaupt zu Nutzungskonflikten kommen kann.

Aktuell sind im Schwarzwald Ã¼ber 8.500 km MTB-Wege einheitlich markiert. Die Strecken verlaufen bis auf 
wenige Ausnahmen (ca. 2%) auf Forstwegen mit mehr als 2 m Breite. Durch die Ãffnung und Ausweisung von 
Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite fÃ¼r die Nutzung als so genannte Singletrails fÃ¼r Mountainbiker, soll kÃ¼nftig der Anteil 
solcher Singletrail-Abschnitte ca. 10% am gesamten MTB-Wegenetz betragen.

Dann klingen 10 % natÃ¼rlich toll. Doch sind damit keineswegs 10 % der vorhanden Singletrails gemeint, sondern 
nur 10 % des bestehenden markierten MTB-Wegenetzes.

*Zum einen bedeutet eine Steigerung des Singleanteils von 2 auf 10% lediglich einer Zunahme um 680 km, *
wÃ¤hrend es im Schwarzwald allein 23.000 km Wanderwege gibt. Die âendlosen Singletrailsâ bleiben damit ein 
hohles Werbeversprechen.

Die ForstbehÃ¶rden in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg sprechen von rund 80.000 km fÃ¼r Mountainbiker verfÃ¼gbaren Fahrwegen.



> Dies sind die normalen Forstwege, die der Holzabfuhr dienen, also LKW-befahrbar sind und die man an den
> charakteristischen zwei parallelen Radspuren erkennt, im forstlichen Fachchargon: âFahrwegeâ (ein Fachbegriff, mit dem
> der Laie nichts anfangen kann und der deshalb bewusst keinen Weg ins Gesetz gefunden hat). Diese Fahrwege sind in aller
> Regel mindestens 3,50 m breit, die Frage nach dem Meterstab stellt sich hier nicht. Daneben gibt es noch schmale FuÃpfade,
> in der Regel deutlich unter 2 m breit, auch hier klar erkennbar: Radeln verboten.


Vergleicht man die bekannten Zahlen aus Hessen (0,9 Mio. ha Wald), 25.000 km Fahrwege und 75.000 km schmale 
Wege mit Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg (1.4 Mio. ha Wald) und 80.000 km Fahrwegen, so mÃ¼sste man dort irgendwo 
zwischen 120.000 und 240.000 km schmale Wege vorfinden. Die Vorstellung der Politik hieraus einen signifikanten 
Anteil Ã¼ber die Zulassung der ForstbehÃ¶rden erreichen zu kÃ¶nnen ist einfach RealitÃ¤tsverweigerung.


----------



## TTT (27. Juni 2013)

Ich finde es hilfreich hier Links auf Zeitungsartikel zum Thema zu posten, die man ohne große Anmeldeformalitäten kommentieren kann.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Juni 2013)

Aktuelle Info des Schwarzwaldvereins

Singletrailvergnügen jedoch nicht auf Kosten der Wanderer


----------



## prince67 (27. Juni 2013)

Wenn sie Angst vor den Kosten der zusätzlich Beschilderung haben, dann muss die 2m Regel abgeschaft und alle Wanderwege auch für Fahrräder freigeben werden und schon braucht man keine neue Beschilderung. 

Akzeptanz erhöht man doch nicht dadurch, dass man einen Teil der Naturfreunde von Großteil des Wegenetzes ausschließt. Im Gegenteil, das verstärkt die Intoleranz noch und führt zu "das ist mein Weg, da hat der andere nichts zu suchen!"


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Juni 2013)

> FÃ¼r Mountainbiker erdacht, fÃ¼hren beschilderte 450 Kilometer Ã¼ber Forstwege und Singletrails von Nord nach SÃ¼d durch den Schwarzwald: âBike-Crossing Schwarzwaldâ heiÃt der verschlungene Pfad, der Mountainbike-Cracks wenig abverlangt. *Das richtige Terrain fÃ¼rs Crossrad!
> 
> So macht Rennradfahren richtig SpaÃ...*


Tour
Kann es sein, dass sich die Vorstellung von Singletrail-SpaÃ von den Touristik-Fachleuten erheblich von dem unterscheidet, was der gewÃ¶hnliche Mountainbiker darunter versteht?


----------



## Nerverider (27. Juni 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Wenn sie Angst vor den Kosten der zusätzlich Beschilderung haben, dann muss die 2m Regel abgeschaft und alle Wanderwege auch für Fahrräder freigeben werden und schon braucht man keine neue Beschilderung.
> 
> Akzeptanz erhöht man doch nicht dadurch, dass man einen Teil der Naturfreunde von Großteil des Wegenetzes ausschließt. Im Gegenteil, das verstärkt die Intoleranz noch und führt zu "das ist mein Weg, da hat der andere nichts zu suchen!"



Die haben keine Angst vor irgendwelchen Kosten. Die wollen nur nicht mehr Biker auf IHREN Wegen. Das sind die wahren Verfechter und Erfinder der 2m Regel. Ebenso als Lobby zu nennen ist hier der Schwäbische Albverein. Solange der Gesetzgeber hier nichts ändert, werden diese Vereinigungen weiter dafür sorgen, dass es kein legales Miteinander auf den Wegen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich ein ganz ausgewogener Text (Notwendigkeit, dem Mountainbikesport mehr Raum zu geben, Akzeptanz zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern verbessern, schwarze Schafe auf beiden Seiten), aber es wird auch klar, dass der Schwarzwaldverein das ausgeschilderte Wanderwegenetz als "SEIN" Netz betrachtet (weil von ihnen gepflegt) und sich sicherlich mit aller Macht gegen eine flächendeckend Freigabe der Singletrails für Biker stemmen wird (Freibrief für die uneingeschränkte Nutzung alle Waldpfade durch Radfahrer).

D.h. wir werden auch weiterhin nicht als Gesprächspartner auf Augenhöhe betrachtet, sondern als Bittsteller. Hier muss der Gesetzgeber durch die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel andere Rahmenbedingungen schaffen.

Interessant finde ich auch folgende Aspekte:
- der Schwarzwaldverein wünscht sich, dass sich auch Biker an der Trailpflege/Wegearbeit beteiligen
- betrachten dies aber aufgrund des geringen _Organisationsgrades_ der Biker als schwierig
- der Schwarzwaldverein lädt die Biker zur Mitgliedschaft im Schwrzwaldverein ein (5% der Vereine bieten bereits eine Mountainbike-Gruppe an)

-> hier würde z.B. eine höhere Anzahl an (aktiven) Mitgliedern im DIMB helfen und/oder eben auch die "freundliche Unterwanderung" der Wandervereine.


----------



## Nerverider (27. Juni 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Die haben keine Angst vor irgendwelchen Kosten. Die wollen nur nicht mehr Biker auf IHREN Wegen. Das sind die wahren Verfechter und Erfinder der 2m Regel. Ebenso als Lobby zu nennen ist hier der Schwäbische Albverein. Solange der Gesetzgeber hier nichts ändert, werden diese Vereinigungen weiter dafür sorgen, dass es kein legales Miteinander auf den Wegen gibt.



Trotzdem verlaufen die allermeisten Begegnungen auf den Wegen sehr rücksichtsvoll. Die wenigsten Wanderer und Biker kennen hier überhaupt diese unsinnige Regel.


----------



## Athabaske (27. Juni 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Trotzdem verlaufen die allermeisten Begegnungen auf den Wegen sehr rücksichtsvoll. Die wenigsten Wanderer und Biker kennen hier überhaupt diese unsinnige Regel.


...ersteres stimmt, zweiteres nicht, denke ich. Denn wenn ich mir einen blöden Kommentar anhören muss der über "hosch koi Klengl?" hinausgeht, dann "do derfsch abr net fahra!"

Komisch übrigens dass ich bei solchen Gelegenheiten immer per Du angeredet werde - die nähe zum "Du *********" scheint doch gegeben...


----------



## Nerverider (27. Juni 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ersteres stimmt, zweiteres nicht, denke ich. Denn wenn ich mir einen blöden Kommentar anhören muss der über "hosch koi Klengl?" hinausgeht, dann "do derfsch abr net fahra!"
> 
> Komisch übrigens dass ich bei solchen Gelegenheiten immer per Du angeredet werde - die nähe zum "Du *********" scheint doch gegeben...



Die mit den blöden Kommentaren sind halt leider immer die, welche aus der Masse hervorstechen und dadurch negativ auffallen. Manchmal machen die sich sogar selber zum Gespött, wenn sie als Moralapostel auftreten. Der Rest der Begleiter zeigt da teilweise ganz andere Reaktionen. Alles schon erlebt. Sogar, dass sich Ehefrauen für Ihre jähzornigen Gatten entschuldigt haben. 

Der weitaus größere Rest bleibt doch, sind wir ehrlich, freundlich oder neutral.

Die per Du Regel gilt doch erst ab 1000m ü.NN


----------



## Athabaske (27. Juni 2013)

...und unter 2000 mm Wegbreite.


----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein ganz ausgewogener Text (Notwendigkeit, dem Mountainbikesport mehr Raum zu geben, Akzeptanz zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern verbessern, schwarze Schafe auf beiden Seiten), aber es wird auch klar, dass der Schwarzwaldverein das ausgeschilderte Wanderwegenetz als "SEIN" Netz betrachtet (weil von ihnen gepflegt) und sich sicherlich mit aller Macht gegen eine flächendeckend Freigabe der Singletrails für Biker stemmen wird (Freibrief für die uneingeschränkte Nutzung alle Waldpfade durch Radfahrer).
> 
> D.h. wir werden auch weiterhin nicht als Gesprächspartner auf Augenhöhe betrachtet, sondern als Bittsteller. Hier muss der Gesetzgeber durch die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel andere Rahmenbedingungen schaffen.
> 
> ...




nach totaler ablehnung und intoleranz hört sich das nicht an, die stellungnahme ist eigentlich eine ganz gute basis für einen dialog finde ich. verglichen mit dem, was hessische wandervereine von sich gegeben haben im vorfeld geradezu wohltuend. 

das auch der schwarzwaldvereine "seine" trails nicht "kampflos" räumen wird ist klar, aber offensichtlich besteht auch auf deren seite durchaus interesse an einer lösung, die alle mittragen können. sehe das schreiben fast schon als ein erstes angebot zum offenen diskutieren - das sollte man nutzen als dimb oder wer auch immer sich berufen fühlt in bw, die biker-seite zu vertreten. 


in einem punkt haben sie absolut recht: wir können nicht immer nur verlangen auf wanderwegen fahren zu können, aber nichts zum erhalt beitragen. mitgliedschaften in den vereinen ist da schon ein weg, zumindest einen finanziellen beitrag zu leisten.


----------



## Beorn (27. Juni 2013)

Der Schwarzwaldverein hört sich fast schon moderat an. Die BZ löscht fröhlich in der Weltgeschichte rum.


----------



## Zep2008 (27. Juni 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Der Schwarzwaldverein hört sich fast schon moderat an. Die BZ löscht fröhlich in der Weltgeschichte rum.



Super ja keinen Konsens finden, euch geht es doch gar nicht ums biken!

Werdet Mitglied im SWV und kümmert euch um die Trails. Wenn sich da in einem kleinem Ortsverein ein paar Biker finden habt ihr bald die Oberhand.

Hat das jemand von euch schon versucht.

Es wird Zeit das ihr mehr macht als hier was zu schreiben!


----------



## Beorn (27. Juni 2013)

Ich halt Wege frei ohne irgendwo Mitglied zu sein, das erstens. Zweitens hab ichs versucht, beim Albverein (in der Gegend wohn ich nunmal): Allein schon wegen nicht mal des halben Alters unerwünscht, dann musste ich feststellen, dass da mehr gesoffen und Mist gelabert wurde, als irgendwann produktives getan.
Ist ja nicht so, dass kein Konsens möglich wäre, wenn eben mal unvoreingenommen an ein Tisch gesetzt wird.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> nach totaler ablehnung und intoleranz hört sich das nicht an, die stellungnahme ist eigentlich eine ganz gute basis für einen dialog finde ich. verglichen mit dem, was hessische wandervereine von sich gegeben haben im vorfeld geradezu wohltuend.
> 
> das auch der schwarzwaldvereine "seine" trails nicht "kampflos" räumen wird ist klar, aber offensichtlich besteht auch auf deren seite durchaus interesse an einer lösung, die alle mittragen können. sehe das schreiben fast schon als ein erstes angebot zum offenen diskutieren - das sollte man nutzen als dimb oder wer auch immer sich berufen fühlt in bw, die biker-seite zu vertreten.
> 
> ...



Wenn der Dialog dazu führt, das uns der SWV bei der Abschaffung der 2m-Regel unterstützt, dann gern! Genau danach hört sich das aber von Seiten des SWV nicht an...

Mit der Wegepflege hast Du allerdings recht.



Zep2008 schrieb:


> Super ja keinen Konsens finden, euch geht es doch gar nicht ums biken!
> 
> Werdet Mitglied im SWV und kümmert euch um die Trails. Wenn sich da in einem kleinem Ortsverein ein paar Biker finden habt ihr bald die Oberhand.
> 
> ...



Du musst schreiben "wir", oder gehörst Du nicht dazu?

Ich bin im übrigen aktives Mitglied der DIMB (aus Überzeugung) und Mitglied des DAV (aus Einsicht). Dem Schwarzwaldverein werde ich nicht auch noch beitreten... Helfen bei der Wegepflege ist aber vorstellbar - wenn die Wege dann für Mountainbiker auch offen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Juni 2013)

"In Baden-Württemberg geht die Volksverdummung in Sachen Betretungsrecht weiter."
... und trägt erste Früchte:



> *Freigabe: 850km Trails im Schwarzwald !*
> 
> Die ersten Schritte sind unternommen: im Schwarzwald werden in Zukunft 10% der *8500km Trails *für Mountainbiker geöffnet! Den ganzen Bericht dazu findet ihr unter schwarzwald-tourismus.de.


So zu finden bei Mountainkie Freiburg e. V.

Bei den 8500 km des bestehenden "MTB"-Wegenetzes handelt es sich tatsächlich zu 98 % um Fahrwege (zumeist 2-spurig mit 3,5 m Breite) und nicht um die verfügbaren Trails.
Alleine das vom Schwarzwaldverein "unterhaltene" Wegenetz beläuft sich auf 23.000 km.
"Der Schwarzwaldverein wird jedoch nicht einfach zehn Prozent *seiner Wege* aufgeben", erläuterte Vizepräsident Hans-Martin Stübler, "zertifizierte Wege wie den Westweg geben wir auf keinen Fall frei!"


> Fakt ist, dass zertifizierte Wanderwege tabu bleiben sollen und nach Möglichkeit in der Vergangenheit stillgelegte Waldwege als MTB-Singletrails genutzt werden sollen.





> Die reizvollen Wurzelpfade werden jedoch nicht schon morgen befahren werden können, erklärte Forstpräsident Joos. Jetzt beginne erst die schwierige Suche nach geeigneten Wegen. Joos betonte, der Forst sei nicht bereit, neue Wege auszuweisen. Die neuen Singletrails müssten aus dem bestehenden Wegenetz heraus entwickelt werden. Und jeder Trail benötige einen Träger, der die Strecke auswähle, sie beschildere und pflege. Erst bei Vorlage einer abgestimmten örtlichen Konzeption werde die zuständige Forstbehörde eine Ausnahmegenehmigung nach dem Landeswaldgesetz erteilen. In die Pflege der schmalen Pfade sollen Mountainbiker stärker als bisher eingebunden werden.



Fakt ist, dass auch weiterhin knapp 99 % der Singletrails in Baden-Württemberg, aufgrund der von den Forstbehörden gestellten Forderungen für Radfahrer tabu sein werden.


----------



## bonefacker (28. Juni 2013)

Hi.

Jetzt will ich mich, als selbst betroffener von der 2m Regel, auch einmal zu Wort melden.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich in meinen nun 15 Jahren MTB so gut wie nie Probleme mit Wanderern, Jägern oder Förstern gehabt habe. Trotzdem wäre mir eine Abschaffung der 2m Regel mehr als recht.

Doch wie kommen wir an unser Ziel?

Am Anfang des Threads wurde von einem Gesamtkonzept der DIMB gesprochen, gibts das noch? Und wie ist hier das weitere Vorgehen geplant?

Die bisher diskutierten Lösungsvorschläge sind zwar ganz gut, aber werden uns in gesamt Ba-Wü nicht weiterhelfen. Durch das Freigeben von Trail auf lokaler Ebene ist zwar den Anwohnern geholfen, alle anderen haben aber weiterhin nichts davon. Auch bin ich der Meinung das die einzelnen Tourismusverbände hier natürlich ihre Interessen vertreten und wenn sie ein paar Trails freigegeben haben, sich gegen die Abschaffung der 2m Regel sträuben werden, da ja dann alle anderen, konkurierenden, Regionen die gleichen Vorteile hätten.
Als lokale Lösung mag dies gut sein, wir sollten uns aber für ganz Ba-Wü stark machen.

Auch das Anschreiben einzelner Landtagsabgeordneter ist zwar interessant, führt aber, wenn überhaupt, nur zu einer Stellungnahme. Eine Änderungsinitative wird daraus nicht resultieren. Wir können dadurch das Thema aber evtl. schon einmal bei den Abgeordneten ins Gedächtnis bringen und ein paar werden sich sicher auch, im Rahmen ihrer Antwort, mit der Thematik befassen.

Da wir eine Gesetzesänderung wollen, ist aus meiner Sicht das einzig erfolgversprechende eine Petition zum Thema. Somit ist auf jeden Fall der Petitionsausschuss des Landtages damit befasst. Bei guter Formulierung, rechtlicher Begründung und genügend Unterstützern kommt das Thema zumindest in den Landtag. Damit müssen sich auch alle Fraktionen mit dem Thema beschäftigen.

Hier sehe ich die DIMB als Verantwortlichen. Ich denke ihr könnt am besten eine Petition ausarbeiten und einreichen.
Danach sind dann wir alle hier gefragt. Wie machen wir unser Anliegen publik?
Das Forum ist sicher eine gute Möglichkeit und auch die DIMB kann ihre Mitglieder mobil machen.

Oder habt ihr andere Ideen und Vorgehensweisen wie wir etwas gegen die 2m Regel unternehmen können und zwar für ganz Ba-Wü?


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Juni 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Werdet Mitglied im SWV und kümmert euch um die Trails. Wenn sich da in einem kleinem Ortsverein ein paar Biker finden habt ihr bald die Oberhand.



Ich bin Mitglied im SWV. Vor einigen Jahren zur Familiengruppe der Kinder wegen eingetreten. Einfach mal so ein paar Beobachtungen von mir.

- Auf Ortsverbandebene wird mit dem Thema MTB unterschiedlich umgegangen. Da gibt es Mitglieder die ebenso auf schmalen Wegen biken, als auch die Ewig Gestrigen. 

- Ich bin nur noch passiv dabei, da die Integration, schwarzwaldtypisch, sehr schwierig ist. 

- Um im SWV etwas zu verändern müsste man schon auf die Sitzungen gehen und sich um ein höheres Amt bewerben. Alleine die Mitgliedschaft oder ein Engagement auf Ortsebene reicht nicht.

- In den letzten Jahren gab es in der Vereinszeitschrift keinen Artikel über MTB. Ich vermute der Vorstand befürchtet, dass die grosser Mehrzahl der Mitglieder nicht mehr der Vorstandsmeinung folgen würde. Deshalb wird das Thema nicht angesprochen. 

- Die Beschilderung und Wegpflege leistet der SWV nicht kostenlos. Die einzelnen Mitglieder arbeiten zwar, wie immer hervorgehoben "ehrenamtlich", aber die Finanzierung des Wegenetzes wird von den Gemeinden übernommen. In welcher Art und Grössenordnung der SWV dabei Gelder erhält kann ich aber nicht sagen.

- Ich habe schon einige Zeit mit dem Bau einer MTB Strecke vor Ort, als Mitglied des lokalen Bikevereines, verbracht. Ebenso habe ich ehrenamtlich bei der MTB Beschilderung mitgewirkt, bei der unser Verein auch von der Gemeinde Gelder erhalten hat.

- Als SWV Mitglied wurde ich noch nie darauf angeprochen, ob ich bei der Wegpflege mithelfen möchte. Mein Eindruck ist, es wird zwar Mithilfe öffentlich eingefordert, in der Realität bleibt man aber lieber unter sich.

PS. Im übrigen bin ich auch der Meinung, das eine Petition jetzt die richtige Aktion wäre. Ich würde auch gerne von der DIMB hören, ob da etwas geplant ist und wie der Zeitplan in etwa aussieht. (Sommerferien in BW). 

ciao heiko


----------



## Nerverider (28. Juni 2013)

Der Schwäbische Albverein hat in seiner Satzung unter § 2 Absatz 2.2.1 folgendes als dem Vereinszweck dienliche Maßnahme stehen:

"- Gründung und Förderung von Ski- und Radsportgruppen"

Hier nachzulesen

Auf der zentralen Webseite ist nix zum Thema Rad zu finden.

Allerdings sind einige Ortsvereine bekannt, die ziemlich aktive MTB Gruppen betreiben.


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juni 2013)

...verwechselst Du das nicht mit dem DAV?


----------



## Nerverider (28. Juni 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...verwechselst Du das nicht mit dem DAV?



Nein, keine Verwechslung. Mit ein wenig Googelei findet man sogar ein paar Berichte solcher Gruppen. Die haben es erkannt, dass man heutzutage eben mehr bieten muss als nur Wandern und Brauchtum.

Hier zum Beispiel ein interessanter Artikel, welcher anschaulich zeigt, dass man es mit der 2m Regel auch beim SAV nicht immer so eng nimmt


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juni 2013)

...stimmt mit ca 20 Jahren Verspätung haben sie die "Zielgruppe" Familie auch erkannt.

Hier lokal wäre eine feindliche Übernahme der Wandervereine ein leichtes, die stehen sowieso kurz vor de Auflösung. Entsprechend groß ist auch deren Wegepflege. Wenn der Grad an Teilhabe am Wegebau und -Pflege das Mitspracherecht bestimmt bzw. ein "Benutzungsrecht" nach sich zieht, dann wären die (illegalen) Trailbauer ja aus dem Schneider.

Wenn man alle anderen Waldnutzer nimmt und schaut, wer sich da alles am Erhalt der Wege beteiligt, frage ich mich schon warum die etwas nutzten "dürfen" was mir verwehrt ist. Wieviele Wege wurden überhaupt speziell für das Wandern angelegt? Die meisten sind alte Steige die schon immer den Menschen gedient haben. Insofern sind auch die Wanderer nur geduldete Nutznieser dieser Wege...


----------



## HelmutK (28. Juni 2013)

In Baden-Württemberg scheint man ein seltsames Verständnis von Recht und Rechtsstaatlichkeit zu haben. Dazu lohnt sich noch einmal ein Blick in § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz (Hervorhebungen von mir):

"(1) *Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. Das Radfahren*, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde *ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet*. Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Dies gilt insbesondere für waldtypische Gefahren.

(2) *Die Länder regeln die Einzelheiten. Sie können das Betreten des Waldes aus wichtigem Grund, insbesondere des Forstschutzes, der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung, zum Schutz der Waldbesucher oder zur Vermeidung erheblicher Schäden oder zur Wahrung anderer schutzwürdiger Interessen des Waldbesitzers, einschränken* und andere Benutzungsarten ganz oder teilweise dem Betreten gleichstellen."

Im ersten Absatz wird in Satz 1 ein allgemeines Recht zum Betreten geregelt und dann in Satz 2 dahingehend für das Radfahren konkretisiert, dass dieses nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet ist. Klar ist damit aber auch, dass dort, also auf Straßen und Wegen, das Radfahren allgemein erlaubt ist.

Im zweiten Absatz wird in Satz 1 das Recht zur Regelung von Einzelheiten den Ländern zugewiesen. Die Betonung liegt aber dabei auf Einzelheiten; die Länder können also nicht tun, was sie wollen. In Satz 2 wird diese Kompetenz konkretisiert und klargestellt, dass die im ersten Absatz gewährten Rechte, also auch das Recht zum Befahren von Straßen und Wegen nur aus wichtigem Grund eingeschränkt werden kann. Das ist auch richtig so in einem freiheitlichen Rechtsstaat, denn in diesem können Freiheitsrechte, zu denen auch das Betretungsrecht gehört, nicht einfach mal so eingeschränkt werden. Vielmehr haben Einschränkungen von Rechten strengen verfassungsrechtlichen Maßstäben zu genügen.

Nach dem Wort "inbesondere" in Satz 2 folgen einige Beispiele:


Forstschutz
Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung
Schutz der Waldbesucher 
Vermeidung erheblicher Schäden oder Wahrung anderer schutzwürdiger Interessen des Waldbesitzers

Wir alle wissen und alle wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen bestätigen dies, dass keiner der vorstehend aufgeführten Gründe in Bezug auf das Radfahren oder Mountainbiken auf Straßen und Wegen zutrifft. Man kann also mit Fug und Recht die Auffassung vertreten, dass die 2-Meter-Regelung in Baden-Württemberg jedenfalls nicht durch einen der in § 14 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BWaldG exemplarisch aufgeführten Grund gerechtfertigt ist.

Durch das Wort "insbesondere" macht der Gesetzgeber des BWaldG aber auch klar, dass es noch andere wichtige Gründe geben kann. Ein solcher Grund muss aber von erheblichem Gewicht sein, wenn er in die Freiheitsrechte, die auch für Radfahrer und Mountainbiker gelten, eingreifen und diese Beschränken will. Hier einfach zu sagen, dass andere wie z. B. Wanderer zuerst da waren, reicht nicht. Ein Freiheitsrecht, das nur den Ersten zusteht, wäre kein Freiheitsrecht. Auch der Umstand, dass andere Wege angelegt, unterhalten, bezahlt oder mitfinanziert haben, kann dafür nicht ausreichen; andernfalls könnten ja auch die privaten Waldbesitzer das Betreten der von ihnen privat angelegten Waldwege generell untersagen. 

Wenn man sich dann auch noch das neue Hessische Waldgesetz anschaut und Berücksichtigt, dass dieses von allen, also sowohl Sportverbänden als auch Waldbesitzern, Jägern, Umweltverbänden, Jugendverbänden und sogar von den Wanderverbänden in Hessen als angemessener Interessenausgleich angesehen wird, dann wird augenfällig, dass die 2-Meter-Regelung in Baden-Württemberg auch nicht ansatzweise durch einen wichtigem Grund im Sinne von § 14 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BWaldG gerechtfertigt ist. Und meiner Meinung nach muss sich jeder, der für die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regelung eintritt, vorhalten lassen, dass er für eine Diskriminierung von Radfahrern und Mountainbikern steht, die eine Schande in einem freiheitlich demokratischen Rechtsstaat darstellt.

Jede Einschränkung eines Freiheitsrechts muss nicht nur eine gesetzliche Grundlage haben, sondern sie muss zudem auch erforderlich, geeignet und angemessen sein. Dies ist ein elementarer Grundsatz des Grundgesetzes. Das Beispiel des neuen Waldgesetzes in Hessen, aber auch viele andere Forst- und Waldgesetze in den Bundesländern zeigen und beweisen, dass eine 2-Meter-Regelung weder erforderlich, noch geeignet noch angemessen ist. Wenn in Thüringen eine 2-Meter-Regelung sang- und klanglos beerdigt wird, wenn in Bayern ein Naturschutzgesetz, das auf eine Wegbreitenregelung verzichtet, als großer Erfolg bezeichnet wird und wenn jetzt auch in Hessen im Konsens aller Parteien, Organisationen und Verbände hinweg ein Waldgesetz, das auf Verbote verzichtet und auf gegenseitige Akzeptanz sowie Rücksichtnahme setzt, verabschiedet wird, dann wird augenfällig, dass die 2-Meter-Regelung in Baden-Württemberg nicht nur ein Irrweg ist, sondern zu Recht als eine  unnötige und damit rechtswidrige Schikane bezeichnet werden darf und muss.


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Juni 2013)

Dürfen wir daraus lesen, dass die DIMB dieses Mal nicht den Weg einer Petition sondern den einer Beschwerde / Klage gehen will? 

Wäre vieleicht nicht die schlechteste Idee.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (28. Juni 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...stimmt mit ca 20 Jahren Verspätung haben sie die "Zielgruppe" Familie auch erkannt.
> 
> Hier lokal wäre eine feindliche Übernahme der Wandervereine ein leichtes, die stehen sowieso kurz vor de Auflösung. Entsprechend groß ist auch deren Wegepflege. Wenn der Grad an Teilhabe am Wegebau und -Pflege das Mitspracherecht bestimmt bzw. ein "Benutzungsrecht" nach sich zieht, dann wären die (illegalen) Trailbauer ja aus dem Schneider.
> 
> Wenn man alle anderen Waldnutzer nimmt und schaut, wer sich da alles am Erhalt der Wege beteiligt, frage ich mich schon warum die etwas nutzten "dürfen" was mir verwehrt ist. Wieviele Wege wurden überhaupt speziell für das Wandern angelegt? Die meisten sind alte Steige die schon immer den Menschen gedient haben. Insofern sind auch die Wanderer nur geduldete Nutznieser dieser Wege...



Apropopo,
Wir können uns ja mal in Geilsingen treffen
Der über Dir mit dem diggen P0rnobalken wäre auch am Start
Und der Schtiereo eh, der musste mich eben mit nem Edel runterkühlen
Und meinte das es an der Zeit wäre....


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juni 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne von der DIMB hören, ob da etwas geplant ist und wie der Zeitplan in etwa aussieht. (Sommerferien in BW).


 
Ciao Heiko!

Du bist doch in der DIMB! Kannst Du da nicht mal bei Deiner örtlichen IG fragen? Und bei der Gelegenheit die Antworten auf Deine Fragen gleich selbst mitgestalten? 

Nur um es klarzustellen: ich bin auch in der DIMB (wo kriegt man eigentlich so einen schicken DIMB-Bepper für das Forums-Profil her?) und arbeite gerade mit anderen DIMB-Mitgliedern genau an dem Thema: wie gehen wir vor? Eine Stellungnahme dazu ist auf dem Weg.

Die Sache ist halt nicht ohne:
- sollen wir uns über 850km Singletrails freuen und darüber die 2m-Regel indirekt bestätigen?
- oder sollen wir uns kämpferisch zeigen und Ausnahmen von einer Regel, die an sich schon unsinnig ist, ablehnen (und damit Gefahr laufen undankbar und unkooperativ zu erscheinen)
- eine Klage wäre eine weitere, zusätzliche Möglichkeit
- eine Petition eine andere (aber dafür müssen wir erstmal die Biker in BaWü mobilisieren...)
- es gibt zudem die Möglichkeit, mit den anderen Interessensgruppen zu reden und gemeinsam das Waldgesetz öffentlich in Frage zu stellen (evtl. auch aus unterschiedlichen Motiven heraus, Hauptsache es wird in Frage gestellt und es bewegt sich was)

Was so oder so helfen würde, wäre das Aufbegehren der BW-Biker. Aber wie kriegt man die zum aufbegehren??? Die haben sich/wir haben uns ja scheinbar arrangiert (Ball flach halten...).

In Hessen wurde der Ball nicht flachgehalten (da war die Situation allerdings auch akuter). Dort hat die Mobilisierung der Biker entscheidend zum jetzigen Erfolg beigetragen (gestern wurde in Hessen ein neues Biker-freundliches Waldgesetz verabschiedet). Das nicht zuletzt von der DIMB initiierte Aufbegehren der Biker, die öffentliche Wortführerschaft zu dem Thema, die spürbare Menge an Bikern, die sich plötzlich zu Wort gemeldet haben, hat dort viel bewirkt. Hier im Forum, auf Facebook, aber auch in lokalen Leserbriefen und bei Aktionen vor Ort.

Es braucht Biker, die vernetzt sind (ob über die DIMB oder nicht) und das Aufbegehren mittragen. Dazu gehört dann z.B. auch, dass lokal Leserbriefe zu den in letzter Zeit erschienenen, teilweise irreführenden Artikeln ("Biker dürfen jetzt auch Singletrails") geschrieben werden.

Wer von uns hier hat solche Leserbriefe geschrieben? Ich nicht, weil mir noch nicht klar war, wie kämpferisch, wie undankbar, wie kooperativ ich mich da geschickterweise äußern soll. Das sollte jetzt demnächst/bald klarer werden. Wie gesagt: eine Stellungnahmen der DIMB kommt.

Andererseits kann das ja auch jeder Biker für sich selbst beantworten. Hauptsache wir rühren uns!


----------



## HelmutK (28. Juni 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Dürfen wir daraus lesen, dass die DIMB dieses Mal nicht den Weg einer Petition sondern den einer Beschwerde / Klage gehen will?



Auch in Hessen haben wir im Hintergrund erwogen und geprüft, ob wir bei einem ungünstigen Verlauf des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens evtl. den Weg zu den Gerichten beschreiten können/sollen. Glücklicherweise mussten wir das dann nicht weiter vertiefen. Aber der Weg von ein paar einfach mal so dahin geschriebenen Überlegungen in einem Forum zu einer Klage oder Verfassungsbeschwerde ist lang und mit viel Arbeit am Schreibtisch verbunden. 

Aber auch andere Aktivitäten gegen die 2-Meter-Regelung werden wir nicht einfach so aus dem Ärmel schütteln und als DIMB auch nicht alleine stemmen können, sondern brauchen dazu vor allem auch die Unterstützung der Mountainbiker vor Ort in allen Regionen Baden-Württembergs und ein landesweites Netzwerk. Wie in Hessen wollen wir auch in Ba-Wü in den nächsten Wochen Netzwerke knüpfen, über die wir dann auch außerhalb der öffentlichen und für jedermann mitlesbaren Forumsdiskussionen unsere Aktivitäten koordinieren und Informationen verteilen können. Wer eine unserer IGs in der Nähe hat und aktiv mithelfen will, kann sich ruhig schon einmal mit denen in Verbindung setzen. Wenn Ihr in Eurer Region keine IG habt, könnt Ihr eine DIMB IG gründen. Infos dazu auf "Sächsisch" gibt es bei [email protected], aber Ihr könnt ja schließlich alles außer Hochdeutsch  ansonsten Übersetzungen dazu z. B. auf http://www.teens-web.de/sachsen.htm. Oder Ihr organisiert Euch als Gruppe z. B. als Interessengemeinschaft in diesem Forum oder auf Facebook und reiht Euch so in ein Netzwerk ein.

Wir brauchen Euch vor Ort, denn Ihr kennt Eure Bürgermeister, Stadt- und Gemeinderäte oder Landtagsabgeordneten und seid deren Wähler. Ihr kennt die Leute in Vereinen und Organisationen und habt Eure Kontakte in allen gesellschaftlichen Bereichen. Ihr seid es, die sich im Verlauf einer Kampagne als ganz normale und anständige Bürger Baden-Württembergs in den Lokal- und Regionalmedien präsentieren müssen. Und letztlich seid Ihr es, die die Mountainbikeszene und vor allem die Mountainbiker und Mountainbikerinnen am besten kennen, ihr Gehör finden und sie davon überzeugen können, dass sie und wir gegen die 2-Meter-Regelung kämpfen müssen.


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juni 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Apropopo,
> Wir können uns ja mal in Geilsingen treffen
> Der über Dir mit dem diggen P0rnobalken wäre auch am Start
> Und der Schtiereo eh, der musste mich eben mit nem Edel runterkühlen
> Und meinte das es an der Zeit wäre....



...hääh?

Geil-Singen?
Pornobalken?


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juni 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> (...) und kümmert euch um die Trails.



Ich kenne eine ganze Menge Biker die sich regelmäßig um die Trails kümmern.

Und zwar nicht (nur) um selbstgebaute Trails, sondern auch um ganz offizielle Wege: zugewachsene Wege, vom Sturm mit Bäumen gepflasterte Wege, vom Harvester verwüstete Wege, versumpfte Wege, ewig nasse Stellen. 

Nur wird das wohl kein Biker oder Bike-Verein groß an die Glocke hängen, dass er <2m-Trails pflegt, wenn er da eigentlich noch nicht mal radeln darf. Und deshalb beschränken sich die meisten Aktionen auch auf kleinere Maßnahmen wie Freischneiden, Bäume aufräumen und mal ein paar Steine so legen, dass man trockenen Fußes/Rades durch die dauer-nassen/matschigen Passagen kommt. Sowas wie eine Drainage legen oder einen Weg befestigen fällt da eher aus.

Wobei, man könnte natürlich mal ganz offiziell Trailpflege-Arbeiten auf <2m-Wegen anmelden: 
"Wir würden da gerne mal den Weg X pflegen." 
"Ja, aber ihr seid doch Biker. Da dürft ihr gar nicht fahren." 
"Wir fragen ja auch nur, ob wir den pflegen dürfen. Von fahren war ja (noch) gar nicht die Rede."

Wie auch immer: ich glaube an der Bereitschaft und Lust Trails zu pflegen  wird es nicht scheitern.


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Juni 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine ganze Menge Biker die sich regelmÃ¤Ãig um die Trails kÃ¼mmern.
> 
> Und zwar nicht (nur) um selbstgebaute Trails, sondern auch um ganz offizielle Wege: zugewachsene Wege, vom Sturm mit BÃ¤umen gepflasterte Wege, vom Harvester verwÃ¼stete Wege, versumpfte Wege, ewig nasse Stellen.
> ...
> Wie auch immer: ich glaube an der Bereitschaft und Lust Trails zu pflegen  wird es nicht scheitern.



*Miteinander statt gegeneinander â gemeinsam fÃ¼r die Natur*
Wanderer und Mountainbiker haben die gleichen Wurzeln: Sie lieben die Berge und die Natur. Viele Naturfreunde sind mit Wanderstiefel und Mountainbike unterwegs.

Antrag
der Abg. Dr. Patrick Rapp u. a. CDU
und
Stellungnahme
des Ministeriums fÃ¼r Kultus, Jugend und Sport
*Unterhaltung von Wanderwegen*
Drucksache 15/ 2691 vom 21. 11. 2012



> ...
> Ein GroÃteil der baden-wÃ¼rttembergischen Wanderwege ist nicht touristisch ge-
> prÃ¤gt, sondern wird vornehmlich zur Naherholung genutzt.
> 
> ...



Vor diesem Hintergrund lÃ¤sst sich dann auch  folgende Aussage deuten:

*Die Wegearbeit ist ein besonderer Schwerpunkt des Schwarzwaldvereins. Sie wird in Zukunft eine
noch zentralere Bedeutung fÃ¼r die Akzeptanz und die Legitimation des Vereins erhalten*

so jedenfalls in der 
P R E S S E M I T T E I L U N G zur 143. Hauptversammlung des Schwarzwaldvereins vom 19.06.2012



> *UNSER WEGESYSTEM IST EIN ERFOLGSMODELL*
> Das einheitliche Wegesystem ist unbestritten die herausragende Leistung des Schwarzwaldvereins im
> zurÃ¼ckliegenden Jahrzehnt.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Juni 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...die BZ löscht offensichtlich Kommentare die nicht gewünscht sind...



Sie druckt aber offenbar Gewünschtes auch bereitwillig ab:
Leserbrief
Zählen nur noch Egoismus und das schnelle Geld?


----------



## Zep2008 (29. Juni 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Sie druckt aber offenbar Gewünschtes auch bereitwillig ab:
> Leserbrief
> Zählen nur noch Egoismus und das schnelle Geld?



Egooismus, da sollte Frau Simone Rudloff aus Kirchzarten mal vor der eigenen Tühr kehren.
Mit diesm Leserbrief macht Sie den MTB Gegnern keinen Gefallen.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juni 2013)

Na, das ist doch eine Steilvorlage für eine Antwort per Leserbrief. Gibt es jemanden vor Ort, der das machen mag? 
Aus Stuttgart macht das nicht so Sinn.


----------



## Nerverider (29. Juni 2013)

Seit dem Bürgerentscheid haben die Wutbürger in Kirchzarten wohl Oberwasser bekommen.

Oft sind das auch Zugezogene und Stadtflüchtige, die nicht auf das Geld der Touristen angewiesen sind. Die schwingen sich dann auf, die Ruhe und die Kulturlandschaft zu schützen. Oftmals Menschen im Unruhestand, die sich eine neue Bezätigung auserkoren haben.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. Juni 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ciao Heiko!
> 
> Du bist doch in der DIMB! Kannst Du da nicht mal bei Deiner örtlichen IG fragen? Und bei der Gelegenheit die Antworten auf Deine Fragen gleich selbst mitgestalten?



Hallo Hockdrik,

ich habe ja schon auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads und bei fast jedem Posting darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mitarbeiten werde. Mit der IG Südschwarzwald hatte ich im Frühjahr schon Kontakt wegen unseres Events "Renchtalbike". Wir hatten uns damals schon über die 2m unterhalten und damit war für mich klar das die IG jederzeit mir ein paar Aufgaben übertragen kann. Aber ich kann auch nochmals die Initative ergreifen und mich direkt anbieten.

Für mich würde sich die Forderung ganz klar nach einer Streichung der 2m Regelung und ggf. einer Ergänzung des Textes wie in Hessen (gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme) darstellen. Keep it simple.

Den Vorstoß des Tourismus sehe ich nur als Aufhänger. Stellung dazu müssen wir nicht beziehen. Bzw. die Linie  welche die DIMB bei den Gesprächen vorgegeben hat . Erst Abschaffung der 2m Regelung und dann Mithilfe beim finden, bauen, pflegen von Trails. Also sehe ich da keinen weiteren Diskussionsbedarf. 

Was jetzt fehlt ist sicherlich der genaue Wortlaut der Petition. Aber da hat der Vorstand die geeigneteren Leute für diese Aufgabe.

Wenn es darum geht die Aktion dann bei Bikern, Vereinen, Presse usw bekannt zu machen, dann stehe ich schon in den Startlöchern.

Ich wollte aber erst einmal hören, das tatsächlich eine Aktion geplant ist, bevor ich hier noch mehr Wellen schlage. 


ciao heiko


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juni 2013)

Hi Heiko, ich melde mich nächste Woche, sobald ich aus der CHweiz zurück bin!


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Juni 2013)

Auch beim Westweg Schwarzwald wird auf Facebook diskutiert:

Eine Wanderer-Meinung


> *Von Wandervereinen unterhaltene Pfade sollten weiterhin den Wanderern vorbehalten werden.*



Während in anderen Bundesländern mit den jeweiligen Regelungen zum Betretungsrecht einer missbräuchlichen und schrankenlosen Ausübung des
Grundeigentums entgegengewirkt wird, hat man es in Baden-Württemberg mit einem Verein zu tun, der sich in feudalistischer Art und Weise anmaßt 
über Grund und Boden - soweit von ihm markiert - nach belieben herrschen zu können.

Die einzelnen Grundeigentümer werden kraft Gesetzes Beschränkungen in der Rechtsausübung unterworfen, die ihre Grundlage im öffentlichen
Recht, insbesondere in der Sozialbindung des Eigentums, haben (Art. 14 Abs. 2 GG). 
Es darf nicht sein, dass in einem Rechtsstaat die Sozialbindung des Eigentums schon allein durch *Übertragung der Unterhaltslast auf Private* 
ganz einfach ausgehebelt wird.

Natürlich haben auch Freiheitsrechte ihre Grenzen. Das Betretungsrecht hat seine Schranken an dem Grundrecht anderer Erholungssuchender, 
deren Rechtsausübung nicht verhindert oder mehr als notwendig beeinträchtigt werden darf. 
Damit kann aber nicht gemeint sein, dass sich 7 % der Wanderer an der bloßen Anwesenheit von Radfahrern stören.

Und natürlich brauchen die Eigentümer aus dem Betretungsrecht auch keine Schäden hinzunehmen, die über ein zumutbares Maß hinausgehen.
Bei Spaziergängern, Wanderern, Läufern wie Radfahrern kann man aber bei gewöhnlicher Ausübung davon ausgehen, dass sie keinen Schaden anrichten.
Dennoch wird von Seiten der Wanderer das Argument vermeintlicher Wegeschäden gerne genutzt, schließlich seien es ja die Wandervereine, die die Wege 
instand hielten und daraus besondere Befugnisse ableiten wollen.

In einem Rechtsstaat haben aber solche sachfremden Erwägungen keinen Raum, die eine Gruppe zu selbsternannten Wege-Herren macht und einem 
Miteinander direkt entgegenstehen, indem Vorrechte suggeriert werden, die es nicht gibt.

Im Übrigen  belastet das Radfahren die Natur nicht erheblich mehr als das einfache Betreten, soweit es sich auf (ausgewiesene, angelegte) Wege bezieht. 
Beschädigungen von Dünen (so empflindliche Dinge gibt`s aber in Baden-Württembeg wohl eher nicht) wären nur durch rechtswidrige Nutzungen möglich. 
Im Übrigen kann drohenden Beeinträchtigungen der Natur bei Bedarf durch Schutzverordnungen und Anordnungen entgegengewirkt werden (Oberverwaltungs-
gericht für das Land Schleswig-Holstein, Aktenzeichen: 1 LA 15/09 vom 12.05.2009).

Soviel zu Gemeinverträglichkeit, Eigentümerverträglichkeit und Naturverträglichkeit.


----------



## rayc (29. Juni 2013)

Hört Hört!



Ein wirklich gut geschriebener Text.

ray


----------



## Harvester (29. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auf der Facebookseite mal ein paar Fragen gestellt...


----------



## Redshred (29. Juni 2013)

in Kirchzarten  hmm



> Wir können dort sogar mit Bike-Verboten auf zwei Meter breiten Wegen arbeiten, kündigt Hall an



http://www.freiburg-schwarzwald.de/blog/mtb-training-kirchzarten-konzept/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Juni 2013)

> Die Idee hunderte kleiner Wege und StrÃ¤sschen mit einem Verordnungsnetz Ã¼berziehen zu wollen, ist schlicht krankhafter Ordnungswahn.



Wenigstens kurbelt das die Wirtschaft an:


> Die Kosten fÃ¼r das âneue Konzeptâ wÃ¼rden hÃ¶chstens bei 100.000 Euro fÃ¼r den Wegebau liegen. Es entstÃ¼nden keinerlei Kosten fÃ¼r Grunderwerb.


----------



## HelmutK (30. Juni 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Im Übrigen  belastet das Radfahren die Natur nicht erheblich mehr als das einfache Betreten, soweit es sich auf (ausgewiesene, angelegte) Wege bezieht.



Das OVG Schleswig-Holstein ist mit dieser Meinung übrigens nicht alleine, auch der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof hat schon vor Jahrzehnten erkannt:

"Für Radfahrer komme aus bekannten Gründen das Betretungsrecht nicht in der freien Natur, sondern nur auf vorhandenen Wegen in Betracht. ... Während Wanderer, Rad-, Ski-, und Schlittenfahrer bei rechtmäßiger Ausübung grundsätzlich keinen Schaden anrichten, .."

aber auch folgendes - bezogen auf das bayerische Recht - ausgeführt:

"Mit dem vom Verfassungsgeber klar zum Ausdruck gebrachten Zweck des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV, die Erholung in der freien Natur und den Genuß der Naturschönheiten zu ermöglichen, läßt es sich nicht vereinbaren, dieses Recht zu beschränken auf Wanderer und Spaziergänger und andere Möglichkeiten des Naturgenusses von vornherein auszuschließen. Es ist zwar einzuräumen, daß die meisten der Erholungsuchenden und Naturfreunde die freie Natur zu Fuß betreten werden. Der in einem umfassenden Sinne zu verstehende Schutzbereich des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV würde jedoch - bezogen auf die heutigen Verhältnisse und Möglichkeiten der Erholung in der freien Natur - zu sehr eingeengt, würden nicht auch andere natürliche und herkömmliche Fortbewegungsarten des Menschen miterfaßt. Auch das Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz selbst trägt dem Rechnung, indem es Radfahrer, Skifahrer und Schlittenfahrer dem Kreis der erholungssuchenden Wanderer gleichstellt (Art. 22 Abs. 2, Abs. 1, Art. 24 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG)."

(Bay. VerfGH, Beschluss vom 16.06.1975, Az. Vf. 13-VII-74, Vf. 21-VII-73, Vf. 23-VII-73, Vf. 26-VII-73)

In Bayern gibt es daher - nicht nur aus aus den vorgenannten Gründen - keine landesweiten Verbote und Einschränkungen für das Radfahren auf Wegen und insbesondere gibt es keine 2-Meter-Regelung. Man kann daher ausserhalb Bayerns, vor allem in Baden-Württemberg, ruhig auch provokativ die Frage stellen, ob das im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz und im Bundeswaldgesetz geregelte Recht auf Erholung in der Natur nur ein Recht für Wanderer und Spaziergänger sei? Man kann die Frage stellen, warum Bayern das Recht auf Erholung in der Natur z. B. auch für Radfahrer als Grundrecht mit Verfassungsschutz ausstattet? 

  @Sun on Tour: Vielleicht sollten wir mal vorab zu unserer noch in Arbeit befindlichen Ausarbeitung über das Betretungsrecht in Bayern aus diesem Urteil des Bay. VerfGH (läuft in unserer Urteilsdatenbank zu Bayern unter dem Titel "Mutter aller Urteile") in einer Urteilsanmerkung die wesentlichen Aussagen des Gerichts herausziehen und kommentieren. Machst Du das?

1. Last but not least: Im Anhang findet Ihr die aktuelle Pressemitteilung der DIMB zu Baden-Württemberg.

2. Last but not least: Auch im Anhang findet Ihr eine Anfrage des Abgeordneten Haller (SPD) aus dem Jahr 2010. Ich habe heute mal auf der Facebook-Seite der SPD Baden-Württemberg gefragt, wann man denn den damaligen Ansichten jetzt als Regierungsmitglied auch Taten folgen lässt. Als Bürger und Wähler dürfen wir unbequeme sein


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo Helmut,

die Feststellung, dass Radfahren *"Betreten"* im Sinne des Bundeswaldgesetzes vom 2. Mai 1975 (BGBl. I S. 1037), das zuletzt durch Artikel 1 des Gesetzes vom 31. Juli 2010 (BGBl. I S. 1050)  ist, hat der Gesetzgeber bereits im Gesetzentwurf getroffen.
Drucksache 7/889 vom 09.07.1973

*Gesetzentwurf*


> *Â§ 12
> Betreten des Waldes *
> 
> (1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Er-
> ...



*Aus der BegrÃ¼ndung zum Gesetzesentwurf (Anlage 1)*


> Der Begriff âBetreten" ist  im weiten Sinne zu verstehen,
> umfaÃt also auÃer dem Begehen z. B. auch die Benutzung
> von Skiern und Handschlitten sowie das MitfÃ¼hren von
> Kinderwagen oder FahrrÃ¤dern, die Benutzung von Kran-
> ...



*Aus der Anlage 2 
Stellungnahme des Bundesrates *

*13. Â§ 12  *
Â§ 12 ist wie folgt zu fassen:


> â*Â§ 12
> Betreten des Waldes *
> 
> (1) Das Betreten des Waldes ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet. Ausgenommen sind Forstkulturen, SaatkÃ¤mpe, PflanzgÃ¤rten, NaturverjÃ¼ngungen, forst- und jagdwirtschaftliche Einrich-
> ...



*Anlage 3 
GegenÃ¤uÃerung der Bundesregierung zur Stellungnahme des Bundesrates *
*



			Zu Nummer 13 (Â§ 12)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Die Bundesregierung stimmt dem Vorschlag des
> Bundesrates mit der MaÃgabe zu, daÃ Â§ 12 wie folgt
> gefaÃt wird:
> ,,Â§ 12
> ...




Das Mountainbiken hat der Gesetzgeber dann in der GesetzesÃ¤nderung 2010 berÃ¼cksichtigt, in dem es nochmals klarstellte , dass das Betreten auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt  und hierzu insbesondere waldtypische Gefahren zÃ¤hlen.



> ... Unbedingten Ãnderungsbedarf sehen
> wir auch im Bereich der Verkehrssicherungspflicht
> der Waldbesitzer. Das Bundeswaldgesetz gestattet es
> jedermann, den Wald auch auÃerhalb der Wege zu
> ...



Es spricht nur wenig dafÃ¼r, dass sich Â§ 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 LWaldG BW Ã¼berhaupt im Rahmen der gesetzlichen ErmÃ¤chtigung bewegt...

Einer Beurteilung unter den MaÃstÃ¤ben des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zum "Reiten im Walde" hielte es wohl auch nicht stand.

GrÃ¼Ãe

Roland


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Juli 2013)

Nach dem Aus für den WOMC in Offenburg steht nun auch der Ultrabike in Kirchzarten vor dem Aus:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kirc...er-rechnen-ab-kritik-nicht-nur-an-der-politik

Kirchzarten; da bin ich beim ersten Ultrabike mitgefahren und habe bei der ersten WM am Streckenrand gestanden. Und jetzt sowas.....

Langsam wird es ganz dunkel in BW

ciao heiko


----------



## Athabaske (2. Juli 2013)

...um was genau geht es da in Kirchzarten?

Dort war eine MTB-Trainingsstrecke? Oder sollte eine neu gebaut werden?


----------



## martinos (2. Juli 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...um was genau geht es da in Kirchzarten?
> 
> Dort war eine MTB-Trainingsstrecke? Oder sollte eine neu gebaut werden?


 
Das ist als Außenstehender nicht so einfach zu verstehen. Es wird hier ein Bürgerentscheid, der gegen die Biker ausgefallen ist mit dem UltraBike verknüpft. Sieht so aus, als würden die Macher des UltraBike über diese Veranstaltung ihre Jugend- und Vereinsarbeit finanzieren (die wohl recht erfolgreich ist) und sehen dies nun durch den Bürgerentscheid wie auch mangelnde Unterstützung des UltraBike durch die Gemeinden gefährdet.

Details auch im Artikel unter http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kirc...er-rechnen-ab-kritik-nicht-nur-an-der-Politik 

Da gibt's doch bestimmt nen Kirchzartener Local, der uns hierüber etwas genauer berichten kann?


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Juli 2013)

Gemeinsam am Giersberg

oder 

Unser Giersberg

Bericht in der Badischen Zeitung (Sicht der IGG)



> *Auf Wegen unter zwei Meter Breite sei das Biken rechtlich untersagt*, dazu zählten auch der Stationenweg und der Pilgerpfad. "Es muss daher zu Veränderungen kommen. So wie der Zustand ist, kann er nicht bleiben", so der IGG-Vorstand in seinem Brief an den SVK, die Teilnehmer des Runden Tisches und an die Gemeinde. *Für Möbius und Platten zeuge es von einem "sonderbaren Demokratieverständnis, wenn jetzt der Bürgermeister und der Vorstand des SVK den Bürgerinnen und Bürgern mit einer Beibehaltung der rechtswidrigen Zustände am Giergsberg/Bickenreute drohen.*"


Soviel zu den Möglichkeiten des LWaldG Wege unter 2 m frei zu geben.

Es hängt von Gnade oder Ungnade ab, ob eine Freigabe erfolgt ohne nicht.


----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2013)

wäre ich biker in der gegend um den giersberg, würde ich ab sofort mit all meinen kumpels tag für tag auf den legalen wegen fahren. um so mehr mitfahren, desto besser. auf das den ig-vollpfosten die freude an "ihrem" giersberg im halse stecken bleibt.


----------



## Svenos (2. Juli 2013)

Moin,

ich hatte selbst in den 90ern an diversen Rennen in Kirchzarten teilgenommen (Worldcup, DM usw.) und war verblüfft über die Radsportbegeisterung der kleinen Gemeinde. Seitdem war die Region kein weißer Fleck mehr auf der Landkarte für mich. Schade, dass nun die Fraktion der "Alten Säcke und Möchtegernumweltschützer" Oberwasser hat und sich den Bedürfnissen der jüngeren Generation verschließt. Aber das muss man akzeptieren und sich umorientieren. Mal sehen, wann die Gemeinde feststellt, dass die jüngeren Leute wegbleiben und damit ins demographische Abseits gerät. 

Gruss

Svenos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Juli 2013)

WÃ¤hrend man in Bayern mit folgendem Zitat aus der BegrÃ¼ndung der Bayerischen Staatsregierung zum Gesetzentwurf Ã¼ber das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz vom 06.10.2010 (Drucksache 16/5872) mit klaren VerhÃ¤ltnissen auf 40 Jahre Ruhe und Frieden zurÃ¼ck blicken kann, bildet das LWaldG BW den NÃ¤hrboden fÃ¼r Streit und Zwietracht unter Erholungssuchenden, Vereinen und Dorfgemeinschaften! 



> *Zu Art. 26 *
> Â§ 59 Abs. 1 BNatSchG gewÃ¤hrleistet als allgemeiner Grundsatz des Naturschutzes fÃ¼r jedermann ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht der freien Landschaft. Â§ 59 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BNatSchG Ã¼berlÃ¤sst den LÃ¤ndern die Regelung von Einzelheiten zum Erholungs- und Betretungsrecht. Der Abschnitt Ã¼ber die Erholung in der freien Natur Ã¼bernimmt daher â mit Ausnahme von Art. 28 BayNatSchG â die bisherigen Regelungen des V. Abschnitts BayNatSchG. *Dieser Abschnitt hat sich seit seiner EinfÃ¼hrung 1973 bewÃ¤hrt *und war Vorbild fÃ¼r zahlreiche Naturschutzgesetze anderer LÃ¤nder. *Die Regelungen befrieden auf der einen Seite Konflikte zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch im VerhÃ¤ltnis zu GrundeigentÃ¼mern und gewÃ¤hrleisten auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur.*
> 
> In Bayern ist das Erholungs- und Betretungsrecht in der freien Natur aufgrund des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 Bayerische Verfassung verfassungsrechtlich gewÃ¤hrleistet. Danach ist der Genuss von NaturschÃ¶nheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur jedermann gestattet. Von diesem Grundrecht ausgehend war in Bayern das Erholungs- und Betretungsrecht schon immer fÃ¼r den Wald und die freie Flur in Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung geregelt und die verfassungsrechtliche Bestimmung im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz nÃ¤her konkretisiert. Die nÃ¤here AusfÃ¼llung dieses Grundrechts wird daher auch weiterhin abweichend von Â§ 59 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BNatSchG einheitlich im BayNatSchG fÃ¼r die gesamte freie Natur geregelt. Dies ist bÃ¼rger- und anwenderfreundlich, weil die gesetzlichen Grundlagen in einem Gesetz abschlieÃend geregelt sind. Zugleich wird damit gewÃ¤hrleistet, dass Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV nicht gemÃ¤Ã Art. 31 GG auÃer Kraft gesetzt wird.


----------



## Nerverider (2. Juli 2013)

Eine Solidaritätskundgebung von der DIMB vor Ort organisiert, wäre doch mal eine Idee. Würde den Einheimischen vielleicht Mut machen. Und wenn es nur ein paar Hundert Leut wären die kommen, es wäre ein Zeichen..

Ich wär dabei und vier weitere Kumpels auch


----------



## HelmutK (2. Juli 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Eine Solidaritätskundgebung von der DIMB vor Ort organisiert, wäre doch mal eine Idee. Würde den Einheimischen vielleicht Mut machen. Und wenn es nur ein paar Hundert Leut wären die kommen, es wäre ein Zeichen..
> 
> Ich wär dabei und vier weitere Kumpels auch


 
Dazu braucht es Mitglieder vor Ort, die aktiv werden und das organisieren  

Aber mal im Ernst: Ein bundesweit tätiger Verein/Verband kann auf lokaler Ebene kaum etwas bewirken, wenn nicht die in diesem Verein/Verband organisierten Mitglieder selbst vor Ort aktiv tätig werden. Damit sind wir wahrscheinlich mal wieder bei dem Thema Henne und Ei


----------



## martinos (2. Juli 2013)

ich hab gerade gesehen, dass sich schon ne Facebook-Gruppe hierzu formiert, die zumindest unterstützend wirken möchte.

Details: https://www.facebook.com/groups/356592204468569/ (IG pro Ultra Bike)


----------



## ciao heiko (2. Juli 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...um was genau geht es da in Kirchzarten



Ich bin jetzt kein Local. Aber soweit es mir bekannt ist:

- Es gab seit Jahren ein Trainigsgelände am Giersberg, das ursprünglich für den lokalen Bikeverein gedacht war.

- Da immer mehr auswärtige Manschaft dort trainiert haben, wurde geplant, das Trainigsgelände zu vergrössern und dort ggf. auch 1-2 grössere Wettkämpfe durchzuführen.

- Der Giersberg liegt nahe an Kirchzarten und ist auch die Hauptspazierstrecke. Auch liegt da ein kleine Kapelle die gelegentlich Sonntags genutzt wird. Aus diesen Kreisen formierte sich Wiederstand gegen die Planung.

- Es wurde ein runder Tisch einberufen und eine neue Kompromiss Planung gemacht. Infos hier http://www.dreisamportal.de/kirchzarten/pdf/mitteilung133.pdf

- Kirchzarten war in der Frage, trotz des gefundenen Kompromisses, geteilt und letztlich wurde ein Bürgerentscheid beschlossen.

- Die Aussagen und der Flyer der IG gegen die Strecke waren sehr missverständlich. Es wurde behauptet, das bei einer Nein Stimme, trotzdem ein Teil der Strecke gebaut werden würde. http://www.unser-giersberg.de/images/pdf/igg-infoflyer-feb2013-gesamt.pdf Dabei war von vorneherein klar, dass ein solches Teilkonzept nie verwirklicht wird. 

- Eine Anzeige im Gemeindeblatt mit dieser Karrikatur heizte die Stimmung weiter an. http://www.unser-giersberg.de/index.php/dokumente/270-david-gegen-goliath

- Der Bürgerentscheid ging am 3.März 2013 mit 35% zu 25% negativ für die Strecke aus. http://unser-giersberg.de/images/pdf/gesamtergebnis-buergerentscheid-2013.pdf

- Die Verantwortlichen für diese Planung am Giersberg sind gleichzeitig die Macher des Ultrabike. Aus der mangelnden Unterstützung und dem Unfrieden im Ort, gaben Sie jetzt Ihre Posten in der Organisation des Ultrabike auf.


Das die DIMB da keine Leute vor Ort hat ist bedauerlich. Laut SV Kirchzarten haben die 300 aktive Jugendlichen und einem gesamt Verein mit über 3000 Mitgliedern. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das in der jetzigen Situation eine Kontaktaufnahme sehr sinnvoll ist.

Es gibt daneben noch eine Menge weiterer Rad und MTB Vereine. z.B. alle welche an der Rennserie "Tälercup" http://www.taelercup.de/links teilnehmen bzw. ausrichten. Die DIMB ist da leider noch recht unbekannt. Man orientiert sich bisher eher am BDR und dem badischen Radsportverband http://www.badischer-radsportverband.de/index.php?id=19. Trainerlehrgänge werden überwiegend in der badischen Sportschule Steinbach absolviert.
Mit diesem Radsportverband eine gemeinsame Position zu finden wäre sicherlich eines der vorrangigen Ziele.


ciao heiko


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Juli 2013)

Es tut sich was:

*DIMB fordert Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg

DIMB fordert das Ende der 2-Meter Regel in BW auf Waldwegen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (3. Juli 2013)

Was Jetzt?

Zitate:

Sie fordert die grundsätzliche Abschaffung ohne Ausnahmeregelungen. 

Gleichzeitig stehe die DIMB gezielten Sperrungen einzelner Strecken, wo  es aus Naturschutz-Gesichtspunkten sinnvoll ist, durchaus offen  gegenüber.   

Das ist doch ein Widerspruch!

Da kommen wir vom Regen in die Traufe.

Leute, da dürfen wir am Ende weniger wie Vorher.

Gezielte Sperrung auf allen Premiumwanderwegen inkl. aller rote Raute Wegen, ihr werdet sehen.


----------



## powderJO (3. Juli 2013)

da steht: "wo es aus naturschutz-gesichtspunkten nÃ¶tig ist." naturschutz ist was anderes als wandererschutz. btw wÃ¼rde eine sperrung aus objektiv vorliegenden naturschutzgrÃ¼nden dann wohl im zweifel alle gleichermaÃen treffen - auch die wanderer â und wÃ¤re imho auch jetzt schon mÃ¶glich. helmutk weiÃ das aber sicher besser - mag mich da auch tÃ¤uschen.


----------



## Redshred (4. Juli 2013)

> Gezielte Sperrung auf allen Premiumwanderwegen inkl. aller rote Raute Wegen, ihr werdet sehen.



da hast Du recht 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxNt2o3M5Ig


.


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juli 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Gezielte Sperrung auf allen Premiumwanderwegen inkl. aller rote Raute Wegen, ihr werdet sehen.



Diese Wege sind, soweit unter 2m, doch schon heute gesperrt. Und die Aussage mit den Premiumwegen wurde schon nach dem Vorstoss des Tourismus angekündigt.

Wie wird deiner Meinung nach die gezielte Sperrung aussehen?

- Werden überall Verbotsschilder aufgehängt? Würde das rechtlich andere Konsequezen haben als heute? 

- Würde mehr kontrolliert werden? Wer soll das durchführen? 

- Würde eine Häufung von Anzeigen nicht die ganze Region in Veruf bringen? Wäre das politisch überhaupt gewollt?

Ich würde dir zustimmen, das Diskussionen auf den Trails eine Zeit lang zunehmen werden, weil wir das Thema jetzt auf den Tisch bringen. Aber zu verlieren haben wir eigentlich wenig.


ciao heiko


----------



## Athabaske (4. Juli 2013)

Ist doch schön, nun können die Reaktionäre auch mal so richtig auf den Putz hauen, pöpeln, verunglimpfen und Widerstand leisten.

Jahrelang mussten sie mit ansehen, wie Linke, Grüne und insgesamt jüngere sich (aus ihrer Sicht) als Revoluzzer, Terroristen und Chaoten aufgeführt haben.

Erst der grüne Bürgermeister in Freiburg, dann der Kretschmann als MP - da fallen die lange hochgehaltenen Hemmungen und man kann so richtig aus sich heraus gehen.

Da ist es fast schon egal ob es um einen NP geht, der von der CDU intitiert wurde, oder um Mountainbiker - recht ist was Widerstand sammelt. Leider auch ein Teil unserer Demokratie, unserer Gesellschaft...


----------



## HelmutK (4. Juli 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> da steht: "wo es aus naturschutz-gesichtspunkten nötig ist." naturschutz ist was anderes als wandererschutz. btw würde eine sperrung aus objektiv vorliegenden naturschutzgründen dann wohl im zweifel alle gleichermaßen treffen - auch die wanderer  und wäre imho auch jetzt schon möglich. helmutk weiß das aber sicher besser - mag mich da auch täuschen.



Du täuschst Dich da nicht. Es kann durchaus Gründe geben, die Sperrungen rechtfertigen (vgl. z. B. § 14 Abs. 2 Satz 2 Bundeswaldgesetz) und die wir anerkennen sollten. Was wir nicht anerkennen sind Sperrungen, die mit den Haaren herbei gezogenen Gründen begründet werden und/oder einzelne Nutzergruppe ohne wichtigen Grund einseitig diskriminieren, die auf Willkür statt auf einem rechtsstaatlichen Verfahren beruhen oder die gegen das verfassungsrechtliche Willkürverbot verstoßen. Ein landesweites Pauschalverbot wie es heute in Ba-Wü gesetzlich verankert ist akzeptieren wir definitiv nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juli 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es tut sich was:



Auch hier
http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrich...d-von-der-laestigen-2-meter-regel/a15773.html

und hier

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...er-faellt-2-meter-regel-komplett.814478.2.htm

und hier

https://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Radsport-Forum/197865860283829


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Juli 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Was Jetzt?
> 
> Zitate:
> 
> ...



BeschrÃ¤nkungen des Betretungsrechts (Â§ 51 f. NatSchG BW und Â§ 37 LWaldG BW) aus GrÃ¼nden des Naturschutzes werden i.d.R. in Schutzgebietsverordnungen geregelt (Â§ 53 Abs. 3 NatSchG BW).
In Naturparken und Landschaftsschutzgebieten wird das Radfahren den Schutzzwecken nicht entgegenstehen, so dass dort auch keine Regelungen zum Radfahren erforderlich sind.
In Naturschutzgebieten und Nationalparken kann es naturschutzfachliche GrÃ¼nde geben, die eine BeschrÃ¤nkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigen kÃ¶nnen. 
Da sich die Auswirkungen des Radfahrens auf Wegen fÃ¼r die Natur nicht erheblich von denen des einfachen Betretens unterscheiden, sollten auch Betretungsverbote auf Wegen in den "Tabuzonen" fÃ¼r FuÃgÃ¤nger wie Radfahrer gleichermaÃen gelten;
ansonsten kÃ¶nnten durchaus erhebliche Zweifel an der Schutzwirkung oder SchutzwÃ¼rdigkeit bestehen.

Ein schÃ¶nes Beispiel wie so etwas aussehen kann aus der 
Verordnung Ã¼ber das Naturschutzgebiet âArzberg bei
Beilngriesâ im Landkreis EichstÃ¤tt
Vom 4. April 2011 



> Â§ 4
> Verbote
> 
> (1) Im Naturschutzgebiet sind alle Handlungen verboten,
> ...



Sehr deutlich wird in der obigen Verordnung zwischen Radfahren und Reiten bzw. Fahren mit Gespannen unterschieden, 
wÃ¤hrend das Radfahren auf vorhandenen Wegen gegenÃ¼ber dem einfachen Betreten zu FuÃ nicht weiter eingeschrÃ¤nkt wird.


----------



## TTT (4. Juli 2013)

Während hier in BW ja die Wege unter 2m generell verboten sind, gibt es z.B. bei uns in der Nähe in einem Naturschutzgebiet ein explizites Verbotsschild für Radfahrer. Das Gebiet ist vom Untergrund stark errosionsgefährdet, muß bereits für die Wanderer stark mit Stufen befestigt werden, die erfahrungsgemäß von den meisten Bikern umfahren werden und für den Errosionsschutz unwirksam würden. Da kann ich gut mit einem Verbot leben, wenn ich wie hier im Halbtagesradius 100te von km Trails habe!

Leider schaffen es aber auch auf diesen Trails ein paar Idioten (ich kanns nicht anders sagen) durch Shreddern und Abkürzen eigentlich unempfindliche Wege zu zerstören und liefern nicht nur den MTB-Gegnern genug Bestätigung, sondern helfen diesen auch eigentlich neutrale Personen gegen uns einzunehmen.


----------



## TTT (4. Juli 2013)

Wer aktiv etwas gegen die negative Stimmung tun will, die uns entgegenschlägt kann das z.B. hier tun (wurde schon im Festivalforum gepostet aber hier sehens vielleicht mehr):
http://www.trax.de/schwarzwald-oeffnet-single-trails-fuer-mountainbikes/id_63930420/index

Dort wird ziemlich gehetzt. Sachliche Kommentare, vergeben von likes und eine Teilnahme an der Umfrage helfen sicher mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (4. Juli 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hatte selbst in den 90ern an diversen Rennen in Kirchzarten teilgenommen (Worldcup, DM usw.) und war verblüfft über die Radsportbegeisterung der kleinen Gemeinde. Seitdem war die Region kein weißer Fleck mehr auf der Landkarte für mich. Schade, dass nun die Fraktion der "Alten Säcke und Möchtegernumweltschützer" Oberwasser hat und sich den Bedürfnissen der jüngeren Generation verschließt. Aber das muss man akzeptieren und sich umorientieren. Mal sehen, wann die Gemeinde feststellt, dass die jüngeren Leute wegbleiben und damit ins demographische Abseits gerät.
> 
> ...



Auf der HP der Gemeinde über das Kontakformular oder der direkten email Adresse höfllich aber bestimmt darauf hin weisen.

http://www.dreisamportal.de/kirchzarten/kontakt/index.php

Und die Freunde/Angehörige/Kollegen auch. Bis der Posteingang überquillt.


----------



## HelmutK (4. Juli 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Wer aktiv etwas gegen die negative Stimmung tun will, die uns entgegenschlägt kann das z.B. hier tun (wurde schon im Festivalforum gepostet aber hier sehens vielleicht mehr):
> http://www.trax.de/schwarzwald-oeffnet-single-trails-fuer-mountainbikes/id_63930420/index
> 
> Dort wird ziemlich gehetzt. Sachliche Kommentare, vergeben von likes und eine Teilnahme an der Umfrage helfen sicher mit!



Wir fordern die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regelung in Baden-Württemberg und treten für ein Miteinander, gegenseitige Akzeptanz und Rücksichtnahme ein. Aber unserer "Gegner" pflegen da einen anderen Stil wie folgende Zitate aus diversen Kommentaren:

"Es heisst doch: Mountenbikefahrer, also ab in die Berge mit diesen Leuten. Der Wald gehört den Tieren und keinen Verrückten!"

".... die meisten Mountainbiker/innen sind rücksichtslos ..."

"Bis auf ganz wenige sind das so genannte "Kampfradfahrer" die ohne Rücksicht einen Waldweg hinunterrasen. "

Und wenn man in den Kommentare weiter liest, dann findet man Begriffe wie "gewalttätige M-Biker", "Rambos", "Chaoten", "Idiot", "Raudis", "Horde", mit denen Mountainbiker belegt werden. Die vorstehend angeführte Begriffe sind Zitate und deshalb in Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Es gibt sogar Aussagen in Bezug auf Mountainbiker, in den von "diesen "Menschen"" gesprochen wird und Menschen in Anführungszeichen gesetzt wird.

Die Wortwahl spricht für sich selbst. Aber wir können und sollten das an der Quelle bei Trax kommentieren. Fangt doch einfach mal mit folgenden Worten an "*Ich* bin Mountainbiker und kein gewaltätiger M-Biker, Rambo, Chaot, Idiot oder Raudi und ganz gewiss auch kein Kampfradler. *Ich* achte die Umwelt und nehme Rücksicht auf meine Mitmenschen. ......." 

Manche unserer Erfahrungen in Hessen haben gezeigt, dass wir aus der  Anonymität heraustreten und uns ein Gesicht geben müssen. Es ist leicht, über anonyme "Mountainbiker" herzuziehen, aber das können wir alle ändern. Gebt uns Namen und Gesicht und macht es den "Wutbürgern" nicht so leicht, ihre Vorurteile und Verunglimpfungen zu verbreiten 

http://www.wir-sind-mountainbiker.de/


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2013)

Bei der Gelegenheit könnt Ihr gerne auch an die folgenden beiden E-Mail-Adressen schreiben:
- [email protected] 
- [email protected]

Ich habe denen mitgeteilt, dass ich mich aufgrund des eher unattraktiven legalen Wegenetzes und des eher illegalen attraktiven Wegenetzes gegen eine Tour von Stuttgart nach Freiburg entschieden habe und jetzt auf die Pfalz oder die Vogesen ausweichen werde. 

Was übrigens zu 100% stimmt. Die Route war schon ausgearbeitet, aber ein Freund von mir kennt sich in der Pfalz gut aus und meinte, dass es dort "auch schön" sei und man dort den Bikern gegenüber auch offiziell freundlich gesonnen sei. 

Wenn Ihr noch weitere email-Adressen kennt, die zu dem Thema passen, gerne hier posten.

Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2013)

Wie man mit dem Thema als Region auch umgehen kann, zeigt u.a. dieses Bild aus den Alpen:







Portes du Soleil, schweiz/französisches Gebiet in den Alpen


----------



## TTT (4. Juli 2013)

So Email abgeschickt mit folgendem Inhalt (vielleicht für den ein oder andern als Anregung):

Hallo,

ich bin am Rande des Schwarzwaldes aufgewachsen und dennoch zieht mich als Mountainbiker nichts in die Region. Eine absurde und Deutschlandweit einmalige 2m-Regelung, Alibitrails und wenn sie 850km betragen sind völlig uninteressant. Von welchem Standort aus könnte man da schon mehr als 2 Touren fahren? Eine Bikerfeindliche Grundeinstellung, die sogar die Macher des Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon zur Aufgabe getrieben haben,...
Meine einzigen Übernachtungen in der Region (2x in Hinterzarten) waren genau wegen dem Event. Jedesmal habe ich Freunde mitgebracht. Das wird sich so nicht wiederholen.

Schade, eine schöne Region, nicht weit entfernt aber als Mountainbiker völlig uninteressant! Den Schwarzwald werde ich nur noch von der A5 aus sehen!
Warum ich das schreibe? Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! Vielleicht ist ja der Schwarzwald-Tourismus in der Lage zu erkennen welch Potential im MTB-Sport liegt und den politischen Entscheidungsträgern die Reichweite ihrer seltsamen Einstellung klar zu machen!?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Juli 2013)

In der Badischen Zeitung spricht sich die Mehrheit einer nicht repräsentativen Umfrage für den Ultra-Bike-Marathon aus: 
"Der Ultra-Bike-Marathon darf nicht sterben"


----------



## TTT (4. Juli 2013)

Ein interessanter Artikel über das Aus des Ultra Bike mit vielen Stimmen:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/moun...ke-marathon-darf-nicht-sterben--73333657.html

Interessant der Realitätsverlust der Hochschwarzwald Tourismus GmbH (HTG): "Schließlich werbe der Schwarzwald damit, eine herausragende Region für Mountainbiker zu sein... Der Schwarzwald wird vor allem deshalb immer beliebter, weil Sportler, die alljährlich in Kirchzarten starten, die Erfahrung eines tollen Abenteuers in alle Welt mitnehmen."

Es wäre wichtig klar zu machen, daß Kirchzarten das EINZIGE Aushängeschild des Schwarzwaldes für Mountainbiker war und das die Region aufgrund der 2m-Regel allenfalls für eine kleine Minderheit von MTB lern überhaupt interessant ist und auch eine Freigabe von 850km Alibitrails daran nichts ändern kann!

Den Verlust des Ultrabikes wird die Region massiv spüren und an uns ist es die Sensibilität wahrzunehmen um klar zu machen woran es hängt, daß der Scharzwald keine "herausragende Region für Mountainbiker" ist. Nämlich an der 2m Regel und einer mangelnden Unterstüzung des Mountainbikens allgemein, wie es sich z.B. beim Ultra Bike zeigt.


----------



## TTT (4. Juli 2013)

Sun on Tour war schneller
Während ich geschribselt habe hat er den Link schon rein gestellt.


----------



## TTT (4. Juli 2013)

Natürlich noch die Adresse zum "klarmachen"

[email protected] <[email protected]>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (5. Juli 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Es wäre wichtig klar zu machen, daß Kirchzarten das EINZIGE Aushängeschild des Schwarzwaldes für Mountainbiker war und das die Region aufgrund der 2m-Regel allenfalls für eine kleine Minderheit von MTB lern überhaupt interessant ist und auch eine Freigabe von 850km Alibitrails daran nichts ändern kann!
> 
> Den Verlust des Ultrabikes wird die Region massiv spüren und an uns ist es die Sensibilität wahrzunehmen um klar zu machen woran es hängt, daß der Scharzwald keine "herausragende Region für Mountainbiker" ist. Nämlich an der 2m Regel und einer mangelnden Unterstüzung des Mountainbikens allgemein, wie es sich z.B. beim Ultra Bike zeigt.



Mountainbike und Tourismus sind ein wichtiger Aspekt, denn hier geht es um einen Wirtschaftszweig, in dem wir wichtige Verbündete gewinnen können. In Hessen hat z. B. ein Hotelier und DIMB-Mitglied äußerst rührig dafür gesorgt, dass sich Tourismusorganisationen und -verbände gegen das Waldgesetz positionierten. 

Aber ganz entscheidend geht es auch darum, dass die 2-Meter-Regel die einheimischen Mountainbiker einschränkt. Hier wird einem erheblichen Teil der Bürger und Wähler der Anspruch auf sportliche Erholung abgesprochen. Aber auch die Lebensqualität wird eingeschränkt. Wie will man Fachkräfte und Hochqualifizierte nach Baden-Württemberg locken, wenn diese den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Baden-Württemberg rückständig ist. Das sind Argumente, die auch bei der Politik wirken.

Die Wortwahl unserer Gegner spielt uns dabei in die Hände. Welcher Politiker unterstützt schon gerne Leute, die nicht nur keine Argumente haben, sondern vor allem mit Beschimpfungen und Verunglimpfungen von sich reden machen. Welcher Politiker steht schon gerne dafür, dass er Bürger und Wähler in seinen Rechten einschränkt. Schaut Euch doch mal an, wie das Hessische Umweltministerium anfangs versuchte, das restriktive Waldgesetz schön zu reden und als Fortschritt zu verkaufen. Hier müssen wir immer wieder den Finger in die Wunde legen und deutlich machen, dass es um eine diskriminierende und rückständige Regelung geht - welcher Politiker will schon öffentlich für so etwas stehen?


----------



## Athabaske (5. Juli 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Auf der HP der Gemeinde über das Kontakformular oder der direkten email Adresse höfllich aber bestimmt darauf hin weisen.
> 
> http://www.dreisamportal.de/kirchzarten/kontakt/index.php...





Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...[email protected] ...





TTT schrieb:


> ...[email protected]...



...habe allen, auch dem Verband Dreisamtal eine ausführliche Begründung geschickt, warum wir uns als Familien nun überlegen den auf 2014 in Kirchzarten geplanten Urlaub doch lieber wieder in Fr, CH oder I verbringen werden...


----------



## Nerverider (5. Juli 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Welcher Politiker unterstützt schon gerne Leute, die nicht nur keine Argumente haben, sondern vor allem mit Beschimpfungen und Verunglimpfungen von sich reden machen. Welcher Politiker steht schon gerne dafür, dass er Bürger und Wähler in seinen Rechten einschränkt.[...]- welcher Politiker will schon öffentlich für so etwas stehen?



Wenn es dafür Wählerstimmen gibt, vielleicht?

Naja, zumindest hat unser derzeitiger Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann die Schirmherrschaft für die Gold Trophy Sabine Spitz 2013 in Bad Säckingen übernommen.

Hier kann man sein Grußwort zur Veranstaltung lesen: http://www.dm-mtb.de/de/bad-support/bad-grusswort.html

Auch er hat ein Kontaktformular auf seiner Webseite stehen..


----------



## Svenos (5. Juli 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...habe allen, auch dem Verband Dreisamtal eine ausführliche Begründung geschickt, warum wir uns als Familien nun überlegen den auf 2014 in Kirchzarten geplanten Urlaub doch lieber wieder in Fr, CH oder I verbringen werden...


 

Done!

Die Abstimmung des Konsumenten "mit den Füßen" ist immer noch die wirksamste Methode.


----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Die Wortwahl unserer Gegner spielt uns dabei in die Hände. Welcher Politiker unterstützt schon gerne Leute, die nicht nur keine Argumente haben, sondern vor allem mit Beschimpfungen und Verunglimpfungen von sich reden machen. Welcher Politiker steht schon gerne dafür, dass er Bürger und Wähler in seinen Rechten einschränkt. Schaut Euch doch mal an, wie das Hessische Umweltministerium anfangs versuchte, das restriktive Waldgesetz schön zu reden und als Fortschritt zu verkaufen. Hier müssen wir immer wieder den Finger in die Wunde legen und deutlich machen, dass es um eine diskriminierende und rückständige Regelung geht - welcher Politiker will schon öffentlich für so etwas stehen?



exakt. in bezug auf den trax-artikel (http://www.trax.de/schwarzwald-oeffnet-single-trails-fuer-mountainbikes/id_63930420/index)und vor allem die kommentare noch mal auch hier eine kleine anregung:


leider kann man das nur kommentieren, wenn man ein fb-konto hat. habe leider im moment wenig zeit - sonst würde ich die kommentare mal als bild speichern und den wandervereinen, dem bund, der nabu, den politikern im landtag und natürlich auch der trax-redaktion mit der bitte um stellungnahme schicken. fragen jeweils angepasst an die empfänger: ist das auch die auffassung der offiziellen wander- und naturschutzvertreter, wie steht die politik dazu etc ...

gleichzeitig könnte man sie auch der ein oder anderen lokalzeitung zukommen lassen - vielleicht findet sich ein journalist, der lust hat, aus den hasstiraden eine story zu machen. ist eh gerade sommerloch, könnte funktionieren und würde das image der wanderer und naturschützer bestimmt schädigen bei dem neutralen teil der bevölkerung. 

und genau diesen teil muss man für sein anliegen gewinnen, die vollspacken sind eh nicht zu überzeugen. 


btw: den aufruf reißnägel im wald zu streuen, könnte man auch als ankündigung einer straftat sehen. anzeige bei der polizei wäre auch eine idee - denn das würde sicher eine story in einem lokalblatt nach sich ziehen


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juli 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> In der Badischen Zeitung spricht sich die Mehrheit einer nicht repräsentativen Umfrage für den Ultra-Bike-Marathon aus:
> "Der Ultra-Bike-Marathon darf nicht sterben"



Sieht gerade so aus als sei der Server der BZ zusammengebrochen. Zufall?

"aufgrund technischer Wartungsarbeiten können wir Ihnen den Auftritt der Badischen Zeitung derzeit leider nicht zur Verfügung stellen. "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (5. Juli 2013)

...die kommen mit dem Löschen der missliebigen Kommentare nicht mehr nach...


----------



## Nerverider (5. Juli 2013)

Es ist wirklich widerlich, was manche Zeitgenossen da auf dieser trax Seite von sich geben. Was sind das für Menschen? Wie kann man solch einen Hass entwickeln?

Erschreckend auch, dass manche nicht mal vor dem Leib und Leben anderer Mitmenschen zurückschrecken. Erbärmlich und unterste Schublade.


----------



## Tomz (5. Juli 2013)

ich habe gerade mal alle hier genannten Adresse mit folgender mail bedacht. Könnte als Anregung für den einen oder anderen dienen.

Diskriminierung als Mountainbiker im Schwarzwald
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
erst mit Verwunderung am Schluss mit Entsetzen habe ich die Ereignisse rum um den Giersberg verfolgt die nun mit der Absage des Ultra Bike Ihren Höhepunkt gefunden haben.
Als aktiver Mountainbiker der selbst eine Jungendgruppe betreut kann ich nicht akzeptieren wie eine Region uns Sportler diskriminiert, kriminalisiert und die extrem erfolgreiche Jugendarbeit zerstört. Andere Regionen in Deutschland würde alles dafür tun einen Olympiastützpunkt in ihrer Nähe zu haben und Trainingsgelänge zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Als aktiver Mountainbiker und zahlungskräftiger Tourist bleibt mir nichts anders übrig als den Schwarzwald so lange zu meiden bis sich die Umstände ändern.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## kopfkissen (5. Juli 2013)

hat zufällig grad jemand den link zu der Studie der uni Köln zur Hand, die feststellt, dass Wanderer und Biker die selbe Wirkung auf den Boden haben?
bräuchte sie um ein paar Kommentare zu kommentieren...


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juli 2013)

Heute bei uns im der Zeitung

http://www.bo.de/Lokales/Achern-Oberkirch/Waldgesetz-bremst-Mountainbiker


Ich hatte mit der Reporterin schon vor einigen Wochen gesprochen ohne die aktuelle Entwicklung voraus zu ahnen. Das der Artikel jetzt kommt passt gut.

ciao heiko


----------



## bonefacker (5. Juli 2013)

Meinst du diese: http://uk-online.uni-koeln.de/remarks/d187/rm465.pdf

Ansonsten schau mal da: http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek


----------



## TTT (5. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es absolut genial, wie die "Aktionen" hier zum laufen kommen. Einige Kommentare von Euch hier
http://www.trax.de/schwarzwald-oeffnet-single-trails-fuer-mountainbikes/id_63930420/index
sind einfach wirklich gut und helfen bestimmt ein positives Bild von uns Bikern in der Öffentlichkeit aufzubauen. Der Rückstand in der Umfrage ist auch geschrumpft. Leider aber noch vorhanden. Ich denke ein noch so kleiner Vorsprung der Gegner wird argumentativ mißbraucht werden, um zu sagen, man sei ja in der Mehrheit. Ist ja auch mit über 340 Teilnehmern nicht ganz unbedeutend. Also bitte hier noch voten, dauert nur ein paar Sekunden!


----------



## kopfkissen (5. Juli 2013)

danke bonefacker, meinte eine andere, aber die ist auch gut


----------



## BearCycle (6. Juli 2013)

Tomz schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> erst mit Verwunderung am Schluss mit Entsetzen habe ich die Ereignisse rum um den Giersberg verfolgt die nun mit der Absage des Ultra Bike Ihren Höhepunkt gefunden haben.
> Als aktiver Mountainbiker der selbst eine Jugendgruppe betreut kann ich nicht akzeptieren wie eine Region uns Sportler diskriminiert, kriminalisiert und die extrem erfolgreiche Jugendarbeit zerstört. Andere Regionen in Deutschland würden alles dafür tun einen Olympiastützpunkt in ihrer Nähe zu haben und Trainingsgelände zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> Als aktiver Mountainbiker und zahlungskräftiger Tourist bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als den Schwarzwald so lange zu meiden bis sich die Umstände ändern.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Abgesehen von den Satzzeichen eine lobenswerte Initiative.


----------



## HelmutK (6. Juli 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Wenn es dafür Wählerstimmen gibt, vielleicht?



Auch wenn am 22. September nur der Bundestag gewählt wird, so sollten sich in Ba-Wü und andernorts Parteien gut überlegen, ob nicht auch Mountainbiker Wähler sind. Es hat noch nie geschadet, wenn man Politikern unter die Nase reibt, dass man nicht nur ein Mountainbiker, auf dem man rumhacken kann, sondern auch Bürger und Wahlberechtigter sei 

Da gibt es in der nächsten Zeit auch in Ba-Wü allerorten Infostände, Versammlungen und Veranstaltungen von allen Parteien und da trifft man nicht nur Bundespolitiker, sondern alle möglichen Leute aus den diversen Parteien. Da sollte man ruhig mal hingehen und unsere Meinungen und Standpunkte vertreten. 

Stellt Euch den Politikern und Parteileuten mit Name, Alter und Beruf vor. Erzählt Ihnen nicht nur, dass Ihr Mountainbike fahrt, sondern erzählt auch, wofür Ihr Euch engagiert. Und macht Ihnen deutlich, dass Ihr die 2-Meter-Regelung als ungerecht empfindet. Jedes einzelne Gespräch kann dazu beitragen, dass sich etwas ändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (6. Juli 2013)

> *Waldgesetz für Baden-Württemberg (Landeswaldgesetz - LWaldG) idF v. 31. August 1995, letzte Änderung durch Artikel 3 des Gesetzes vom 14. Oktober 2008 (GBl. S. 367, 370)*
> 
> Quelle: http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/306-die-rechtslage-in-baden-wuerttemberg



Jetzt auf die aktuelle Regierung einzudreschen ist unfair. Verbrochen haben das Waldgesetz * 	Erwin Teufel* und *Günther Oettinger* (beide CDU).


----------



## prince67 (6. Juli 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt auf die aktuelle Regierung einzudreschen ist unfair. Verbrochen haben das Waldgesetz *     Erwin Teufel* und *GÃ¼nther Oettinger* (beide CDU).


Das ist doch das Perverse daran. Jetzt sieht die GrÃ¼n/Rote Regierung keinen Anlass das Gesetz zu Ã¤ndern, obwohl sie damals dagegen waren.


woodies schrieb:


> Ich hatte Ende letzten Jahres an den  Landtagsabgeordneten H.M. Haller (aktiver Mountainbiker) eine Anfrage  zur Ãberarbeitung, Aufhebung der 2m Regel gestartet. Hier die Anwort vom  20.12.2012
> 
> Lieber ........
> 
> ...


Das zeigt wieder mal, man kann wÃ¤hlen was man will, es Ã¤ndert sich nichts. S21 wird auch gebaut!


----------



## Nerverider (6. Juli 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Perverse daran. Jetzt sieht die Grün/Rote Regierung keinen Anlass das Gesetz zu ändern, obwohl sie damals dagegen waren.


Danke prince67, das wollte ich auch grad schreiben.


----------



## HelmutK (7. Juli 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Perverse daran. Jetzt sieht die Grün/Rote Regierung keinen Anlass das Gesetz zu ändern, obwohl sie damals dagegen waren.



Die SPD war nicht nur dagegen, sondern hat 2010 selbst noch beantragt, dass die 2-Meter-Regelung abgeschafft wird. Da können und sollten wir ruhig den Finger in die Wunde legen. Seitens der DIMB haben wir die noch 2010 von der SPD vertretenen Auffassungen auf der Homepage veröffentlich, so dass jeder sie lesen kann

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/archiv/Abg._Hans_Martin_Haller.pdf

Und natürlich berechtigt uns das auch, diesen Antrag der SPD und ihren Abgeordneten unter die Nase zu halten und Fragen, z. B. nach ihrer Glaubwürdigkeit, zu stellen.


----------



## TTT (7. Juli 2013)

Danke @HelmutK
Welches sind die geeigneten Stellen zum Schreiben? alle Abgeornete oder eher Ministerien? Wo findet man die Emailadressen? Auf der SPD-BW Homepage jedenfalls nicht.

@all
In der Umfrage http://www.trax.de/schwarzwald-oeffnet-single-trails-fuer-mountainbikes/id_63930420/index
haben wir dank Eurem Einsatz auch nur noch 2 Stimmen Rückstand. Es geht doch was!


----------



## GroßerNagus (7. Juli 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Und natürlich berechtigt uns das auch, diesen Antrag der SPD und ihren Abgeordneten unter die Nase zu halten und Fragen, z. B. nach ihrer Glaubwürdigkeit, zu stellen.



HaHa, 
Glaubwürdigkeit von Politikern? Wahlversprechen? HaHa! 

Hier der einzige Politker, der Wort hält:
http://www.express.de/politik-wirts...ort----und-wird-verspottet,2184,23443542.html


----------



## HelmutK (7. Juli 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Danke @HelmutK
> Welches sind die geeigneten Stellen zum Schreiben? alle Abgeornete oder eher Ministerien? Wo findet man die Emailadressen? Auf der SPD-BW Homepage jedenfalls nicht.



Ich empfehle Abgeordnetenwatch

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/abgeordnete-182-0.html

Ihr könnt dort nicht nur Landtagsabgeordnete nach Wahlkreisen und Parteien filtern und Euch Euren Kandidaten raussuchen, sondern Ihnen auch *öffentlich* Fragen stellen und die Abgeordnete antworte dann auch öffentlich. Und man kann auch öffentlich nachbohren, wenn die Antworten nicht in Ordnung sind.


----------



## Stopelhopser (8. Juli 2013)

> Bei den Albvereinlern gibt es aber auch große Sorgen. Zu nennen ist die Überalterung. 50 Prozent der Mitglieder sind 65 Jahre alt oder älter. Und es gelingt nicht, Jugendliche dauerhaft für die Vereinsarbeit zu gewinnen. Positive Aspekte gibt es in den Ortsgruppen, die eine Familiengruppe haben. Wird sie gut gestaltet, so wird sie auch akzeptiert. "Es gibt mittlerweile zwei Ortsgruppen, die sind sogar von der Auflösung bedroht", sagte der Albvereinschef. In den letzten 25 Jahren sei es nicht gelungen, eine neue Ortsgruppe im Gau zu gründen.



Beispiel aus der Alb, aber auch so für den SW gültig.
Ich werde mich mal (wie Sauerbier) bei der Ortsgruppe anbieten, das Wegenetz zu "überprüfen". Auf dem Rad geht das doch viel schneller. Nach Aufnahme der nötigen Reparaturen könnte ich noch mal eine Runde mit Schildern, Nägel und Hammer drehen.
Vielleicht werden wir doch noch Freunde....


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. Juli 2013)

Naturfreunde Schorndorf mit Zeitungsbericht aus 2011:
Krieg im Wald: Fallen fÃ¼r Mountainbiker



> Sie verbuddeln Nagelbretter unter dem Laub, spannen DrÃ¤hte in HalshÃ¶he und legen BaumstÃ¤mme auf die Pfade. Militante Mountainbike-Gegner stellen heimtÃ¼ckische Fallen â und fÃ¼hlen sich offenbar im Recht. Denn laut Landeswaldgesetz ist das Radfahren auf Pfaden, die schmaler als zwei Meter sind, verboten. Der Radsport in der Grauzone hat kriminelle Gegner.



In Bayern und Hessen spricht man von Frieden im Wald, in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg von Krieg.
Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man mit einer untauglichen gesetzlichen Regelung einer Nutzergruppe einen unverhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãigen Vorrang suggeriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (9. Juli 2013)

...dieser Bericht ist eine alte Kamelle und nur heiße Luft - der Protagonist ist über ein Holzstück gestürzt, eine angebliche Falle, alles andere ist reine Erfindung.

Es bringt nichts, die Situtation künstlich zu dramatisieren!


----------



## franzam (9. Juli 2013)

Wieviele dieser "Werbevideos" auf der Seite des Tourismus Schwarzwald sind wohl auf erlaubten Wegen gedreht? 


http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/


----------



## martinos (9. Juli 2013)

ein schöner allgemein gehaltener Beitrag mit dem Namen "Radfahrer vs. Autofahrer: Was tatsächlich schief geht" ist zu finden unter http://radfahren-macht-gluecklich.de/radfahrer-vs-autofahrer-was-tatsachlich-schief-geht/

Da steht so einiges Wahres drin!


----------



## Athabaske (9. Juli 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Wieviele dieser "Werbevideos" auf der Seite des Tourismus Schwarzwald sind wohl auf erlaubten Wegen gedreht?
> 
> 
> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/
> http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/



...nur ein Trick der Behörden um endlich mal Bußgelder verteilen zu können...


----------



## powderJO (10. Juli 2013)

anzeige gegen die betreiber der seite wegen aufruf zu einer straftat


----------



## Svenos (10. Juli 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten Bußgelder über Auswertung der Handy-Daten (GPS-Ortung) vergeben werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Juli 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> anzeige gegen die betreiber der seite wegen aufruf zu einer straftat


 
Schöne Idee 

Von Seiten der (Bike)-Tourismusbranche, (Bike)-Industrie, (Bike)-Handel wird m.E. viel zu wenig getan. Da wird die Verantwortung zum Großteil auf die Biker abgeschoben.


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Von Seiten der (Bike)-Tourismusbranche, (Bike)-Industrie, (Bike)-Handel wird m.E. viel zu wenig getan..



Ich darf verraten, dass ich auf meine E-Mails 2 Antworten von grössern Schwarzwälder Tourismusverbänden bekommen habe, welcher einer Initiative gegen die 2m Regelung durchaus offen gegenüber stehen.

Das Problem des Tourismus ist aber, das er bei vielen seiner Planungen sowohl vom Forst, als auch vom SWV abhängig ist. Da möchte man sich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Sollte es aber eine breiten Konsens geben, dann sind die meisten Tourismusverbände sicherlich bereit uns zu unterstützen.

Dem Forst sollte man vor Augen halten, das er öffentlich finanziert ist. Es kann doch nicht sein, das Landesbeamte und Angestellte, welche aus unseren Steuergeldern bezahlt werden, nur den Interessen der Waldbesitzer dienen. Es ist auch Aufgabe des Forstes, das Erholungsinteresse der Bevölkerung zu berücksichtigen. 

Nachdem der Forst viele Jahre lang bei der Bepflanzung mit der Fichte gravierende Fehler gemacht hat, kann er sich jetzt schlecht als die "Waldkompetenz" darstellen. Das darf man diesen Fachleuten ruhig mal unter die Nase reiben.

ciao heiko


----------



## Athabaske (10. Juli 2013)

Hey? Sind wir hier bei der Badischen Zeitung, oder warum wurde mein Beitrag kommentarlos gelöscht?

Gut er war nicht zielführend...


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Juli 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das Problem des Tourismus ist aber, das er bei vielen seiner Planungen sowohl vom Forst, als auch vom SWV abhängig ist. Da möchte man sich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Sollte es aber eine breiten Konsens geben, dann sind die meisten Tourismusverbände sicherlich bereit uns zu unterstützen.


 
Hören sich für mich ziemlich wankelmütig an, solche Statements.
Aber das passt zum Grundtenor, den ich anderweitig mitbekomme, so nach dem Motto, wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass.

Also auf die Weise fährt es sich natürlich bequemer. Keinen Konfrontationen, Diskussionen riskieren und wenn sich das Gewichtsverhältnis zugunsten der Biker ändert, auf deren Argumentationsseite wechseln, schließlich verdient man ja mit.

Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto besser finde ich die Idee mit der Anzeige. Schon krass, aber manchmal muss man lauter trommeln um gehört zu werden.


----------



## Stopelhopser (11. Juli 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Dem Forst sollte man vor Augen halten, das er Ã¶ffentlich finanziert ist. Es kann doch nicht sein, das Landesbeamte und Angestellte, welche aus unseren Steuergeldern bezahlt werden, nur den Interessen der Waldbesitzer dienen. Es ist auch Aufgabe des Forstes, das Erholungsinteresse der BevÃ¶lkerung zu berÃ¼cksichtigen.
> 
> Nachdem der Forst viele Jahre lang bei der Bepflanzung mit der Fichte gravierende Fehler gemacht hat, kann er sich jetzt schlecht als die "Waldkompetenz" darstellen. Das darf man diesen Fachleuten ruhig mal unter die Nase reiben.
> 
> ciao heiko





Schlechte Idee in der Argumentationskette.

Weiter oben stand schon, dass der Wald nicht das tolle Ãko-System-Super-Natur-Modell ist, was der Gutmensch so gerne meint zu sehen.
NatÃ¼rlich ist der Forst geil und ich halte mich unendlich gerne drin auf. Aber weite Teile des SW sind nun mal Ã¶kologisch auf dem Stellenwert eines Maisackers. ALLES von Menschenhand bepflanzt und gezogen â natÃ¼rlich auch die Wege. Ohne Zutun des Menschens wÃ¼rde dieses "neue" System wahrscheinlich umkippen. Wir kÃ¶nnen hier nicht von einem Amazons Dschungel sprechen.
Man hat inzwischen sogar zÃ¤hneknirschend erkennen mÃ¼ssen, das selbst sogenannte "BannwÃ¤lder" eine gewisses MindestmaÃ an Pflege benÃ¶tigen. Die Bedrohungen durch die umliegenden "normalen" WÃ¤lder und die mangelnden GrÃ¶Ãe machen dies nÃ¶tig.

Nur bringt eben diese Tatsache nicht gerade Freunde ein, wenn man Sie verkÃ¼ndet. Meistens wird es einfach gar nicht geglaubt. Wer will kann mal nach den alten Zeiten im Bergbau googeln,  als der SW ratze Butz kahl ward. Und das ist nun mal noch gar nicht so lange her.

Dito die "vielfÃ¤ltige" Tierwelt. Ohne JagdpÃ¤chter und ihr Zutun sÃ¤he das ganz anders aus. Und die paar Symboltiere wie Auerhahn und Luchs reiÃen es nun mal wirklich nicht aus. GÃ¤msen vermehren sich inzwischen wie Rehe und fallen in tieferen Regionen ein. Ohne von Tollwut bedrohte FÃ¼chse werfen wie die Weltmeister und ziehen zum Beutefang in DÃ¶rfer und StÃ¤dte. Ãber Wildschweine braucht man nicht zu reden. Und nun kommen noch WaschbÃ¤ren dazu

Hier mal die stark geschÃ¶nte Sicht auf die Dinge. Aber immerhin ein Ansatz zu erkennen.

http://www.swr.de/swr2/wissen/specials/-/id=661214/nid=661214/did=1717486/b7c1i5/index.html


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Juli 2013)

Es geht nicht darum dass wir keine Forstwirtschaft brauchen. Es geht darum das die Forstwirtschaft in der Vergangenheit eine Reihe von Fehlentscheidungen getroffen hat. 

Da ist die Aufforstung mit der Fichte. Das war damals nicht die einzigste Möglichkeit, aber die augenscheinlich wirtschaftlichste. Leider hat uns Sturm Lothar eines besseren belehrt. Heute wird deshalb gemischt aufgeforstet und man sieht das es auch anderst geht. Nach dem Stum rief man aber gleich nach öffentlichen Geldern für die Geschädigten.

Da ist der Ausbau der Wege zu Forststrassen. Das ist nicht die einzigste Möglichkeit das Holz aus dem Wald zu holen, aber augenscheinlich für den Forst das wirtschaftlichste. Heute baut der Tourismus wieder für viel Geld  Wanderpfade, weil die Gäste, auch Wanderer, keine Forstwege mögen.

Da ist der "aufgeräumte Wald" ohne Tod- und Unterholz. Augenscheinlich am wirtschaftlichsten da im Totholz nur Ungeziefer sitzt und er eine Stolperfalle für Holzfäller ist. Heute weiss man um den ökologischen Wert nachdem sicherlich schon sehr viele Kleinstlebewesen ausgestorben sind. Damit starben auch die grösseren Arten aus. Findet man heute Gebiete mit Auerhuhn oder Falken, dann wird das Gebiet für "Besucher" gesperrt. Schuld am Verlust der Lebensräume sind aber kaum die Besucher sondern die Forst- und Landwirtschaft.

Da sind heute die Methoden der Waldbewirtschaftung mit schwerem Gerät. Auch hier nicht die einzigste Möglichkeit aber augenscheinlich die wirtschaftlichste. In einigen Jahren wenn die Schäden im Boden dann Auswirkungen zeigen wird man auch nach Hilfe rufen und von allem nichts gewusst haben wollen.

Dazu Forstwirte die immer noch das Märchen mit der Haftung erzählen. 

Das ist, was ich mit "Fachleuten" meine. 

ciao heiko


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hören sich für mich ziemlich wankelmütig an, solche Statements.
> Aber das passt zum Grundtenor, den ich anderweitig mitbekomme, so nach dem Motto, wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass.



Ja, und genau das ist das Dilemma der Touristiker. Die wollen sich den Bikern gegenüber bikefreundlich zeigen, aber gleichzeitig nicht die Wanderer verschrecken. (wobei die Wanderer da wahrscheinlich weniger empfindlich sind, als die Touristiker glauben, wie ja auch das tatsächliche Problem kleiner als wahrgenommen ist...)

Und weil die Wanderer derzeit noch die Bettenbucher-Mehrheit sind, rufen Sie dann auch gleich "...aber nicht auf Kosten der Wanderer!", nachdem sie kurz vorher _bikefreundliche _Ausnahmen ausrufen.

Bisschen schizo das Ganze und dadurch werden die Biker-Bettenbuchungen auch nicht gerade mehr, aber mei.

Trotzdem sind sie potentiell unsere Freunde in der Sache und haben ein sehr wirksames Argument im Ärmel: Geld. 

Eine Anzeige würde zwar schön die Absurdität verdeutlichen, ich bezweifle aber, dass es am Ende zielführend ist. 

Andere Meinungen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Juli 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, und genau das ist das Dilemma der Touristiker. Die wollen sich den Bikern gegenüber bikefreundlich zeigen, aber gleichzeitig nicht die Wanderer verschrecken. (wobei die Wanderer da wahrscheinlich weniger empfindlich sind, als die Touristiker glauben, wie ja auch das tatsächliche Problem kleiner als wahrgenommen ist...)


 
Ob das Problem klein ist, ist eine Sache der Perspektive.
Der Druck auf die Biker wächst und wird weiter zunehmen, davon bin ich überzeugt.

Das sollten sich die Touristiker, Gastronomie etc. vor Augen führen, wenn sie Biketourismus in Deutschland auch in Zukunft verkaufen wollen.
So wird nur auf der Welle geschwommen und die Sahne abgeschöpft. Getan wird dafür augenscheinlich wenig.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Juli 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, und genau das ist das Dilemma der Touristiker. ...
> Trotzdem sind sie potentiell unsere Freunde in der Sache und haben ein sehr wirksames Argument im Ärmel: Geld.
> ...



Zweimal nein:
- das Dilemma der Touristiker ist, das sie bezahlte Dienstleister sind und auch nur das tun, wofür sie bezahlt werden. Der Kampf gegen die 2m-Regel gehört nicht dazu
- das Geld haben die nicht, sondern sie wollen es. Möglichst ohne dafür viel tun zu müssen.

Mal nebenbei: Wie viele Kilometer Singletrails sind denn schon ausgeschildert? Bis jetzt ist das nichts als ein PR-Gag...


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Juli 2013)

Propaganda à la BW:

Mountainbiking und Naturschutz

Danach sind jedenfalls Wanderer schützenswerter Bestandteil der Natur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (14. Juli 2013)

Aha?
Wo hast Du das denn gefunden?


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Juli 2013)

http://www.kultusportal-bw.de/,Lde/827384

Dort findet sich dann auch der pädagogisch wertvolle Satz:


> *Überall dort, wo Menschen aufeinander treffen und dort, wo Mensch und Natur aufeinander treffen, entstehen Konflikte.*



Kinder bleibt zu Hause und spielt Playstation!
Das zeugt von einem Menschen- und Weltbild...


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Juli 2013)

*Offener Brief;
Radfahren im Walde*


Sehr geehrter Herr MinisterprÃ¤sident Kretschmann,

Sie   haben   fÃ¼r   das   Mountainbike-Rennen   âGold   Trophy   Sabine   Spitzâ   2013   in   Bad 
SÃ¤ckingen   als   baden-wÃ¼rttembergischer   MinisterprÃ¤sident   die   Schirmherrschaft 
Ã¼bernommen. Mit Ihrer Offenheit gegenÃ¼ber dem Mountainbiken stehen Sie in bester 
Tradition Ihrer Partei, denn es war die Fraktion der GrÃ¼nen, die sich, unterstÃ¼tzt durch die 
Stellungnahmen   der   UmweltverbÃ¤nde,   im   Gesetzgebungsverfahren   1995   zum   neuen 
Landeswaldgesetz vehement gegen die EinfÃ¼hrung der unsÃ¤glichen 2-m-Regel in Â§ 37 
Abs. 3 Satz 2 LWaldG eingesetzt hatte.

Das 1976 in Kraft getretene Landeswaldgesetz hatte sich in der Praxis bewÃ¤hrt, bedurfte 
aber in ein paar wesentlichen Punkten der Korrektur. Zudem sei die Neuformulierung des 
Â§   37  Abs.   3,   insbesondere   wegen   der   technischen   Entwicklung   bei   den   FahrrÃ¤dern 
notwendig   gewesen.   So   wÃ¼rden   zum   Beispiel   mit   den   sogenannten   BergfahrrÃ¤dern 
unbefestigte, schmale und steile Wege und Pfade befahren. Dies kÃ¶nne zu GefÃ¤hrdungen 
anderer Waldbesucher und zu BeeintrÃ¤chtigungen des Naturhaushalts fÃ¼hren. Aus diesem 
Grund sollte klargestellt werden, dass das Radfahren nur auf geeigneten Wegen zulÃ¤ssig 
sei,   ohne   die   ErholungsmÃ¶glichkeiten   der   Radfahrer   unnÃ¶tig   einzuschrÃ¤nken. 
Fahrradfahren sei nach der vorgesehenen Regelung daher nicht erlaubt auf FuÃwegen, 
auf   Sport-   und   Lehrpfaden   sowie   auf   Waldwegen,   wenn   sie   unter   2   m   breit   sind 
(Ausnahmen siehe unten), so die BegrÃ¼ndung zum damaligen Gesetzentwurf.

Der   frÃ¼here   Landtagsabgeordnete   Johannes   Buchter,   seit   2003   BÃ¼rgermeister     von 
GÃ¤ufelden, erwiderte in der Zweiten Beratung des Gesetzentwurfs, Drucksache 11/5385: 
âDie Regierung will ja das Radfahren im Wald auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite generell 
verbieten. Ich sage Ihnen, Herr Minister Weiser jetzt schon voraus, daÃ Sie bei dieser 
Tour einen Speichenbruch erleiden werden - ganz einfach deswegen, weil erstens Baden-
WÃ¼rttemberg das einzige Land im Bundesgebiet ist, das eine solche Regelung vorsieht, 
und   weil   Sie   zweitens   eine   solche   Regelung   vorsehen,   ohne   den   wissenschaftlich 
gesicherten Beweis angetreten zu haben, daÃ Radler fÃ¼r grÃ¶Ãere ErosionsschÃ¤den sorgen 
oder auch nur eine grÃ¶Ãere WildstÃ¶rung hervorrufen als Wanderer.
Es ist auch zu bemerken: ln den StÃ¤dten gibt es jede Menge Radwege unter 2 m Breite, 
auf denen sich wesentlich mehr FuÃgÃ¤nger befinden. Dort passiert praktisch nichts.
(Beifall bei den GRÃNEN)
Dort soll es unproblematisch sein, aber im Wald wird es plÃ¶tzlich zum groÃen Problem 
hochstilisiert. Ich sage darauf nur: Da wurde wieder einmal Klientelpflege betrieben.
(Beifall bei den GRÃNEN)â

Auch mÃ¶chte ich nicht versÃ¤umen kurz den Abgeordneten Dr. Caroli, von Ihrem aktuellen 
Koalitionspartner, der SPD zu zitieren:
âWir sind trotzdem mit der ganzen Regelung nicht ganz zufrieden und sind in der Zukunft 
weiterhin offen fÃ¼r Ãnderungen.â

TatsÃ¤chlich haben 2007 und 2010 Abgeordnete der SPD in Anfragen an den Landtag, 
Drucksachen  14/1089  und  14/5786,   verhalten   versucht   auf   eine   GesetzesÃ¤nderung 
hinzuwirken.

Wie schon die Bedenken im Gesetzgebungsverfahren 1995, wurden auch die beiden 
VorstÃ¶Ãe   insbesondere   unter   dem   Hinweis,   das   baden-wÃ¼rttembergische 
Landeswaldgesetz sÃ¤he bereits die MÃ¶glichkeit vor, dass die ForstbehÃ¶rde Ausnahmen 
nach Â§ 37 Abs. 3 Satz 4, 2. Halbsatz LWaldG zulassen kÃ¶nnten, abgewehrt.

Unbestritten sei jedoch, hieÃ es weiter, dass neben dem vorhandenen Angebot von rund 
80.000   Kilometern   gut   ausgebauter   ForststraÃen   schmalere,   fahrtechnisch 
anspruchsvollere   Wege   insbesondere   fÃ¼r   Mountainbiker   besonders   reizvoll   seien. 
Aufgrund bestehender Interessenskonflikte, unter anderem mit den WanderverbÃ¤nden und 
ungelÃ¶ster   Fragen   der   Verkehrssicherungspflicht   und   den   damit   verbundenen 
Haftungsfragen sowie der Frage der Ãbernahme der Kosten fÃ¼r die Streckenunterhaltung 
sei die Vorlage eines Gesetzentwurfs bis 31. Juli 2010 nicht sinnvoll gewesen. Bei der 
Beurteilung sei auch zu berÃ¼cksichtigen, dass jede Ãnderung der bestehenden Rechtslage 
zugunsten der Mountainbiker die Rechtsunsicherheit und die Haftungsrisiken von Ã¼ber 
200.000 Waldbesitzern in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg vergrÃ¶Ãert haben sollte.

Wie Sie der durch das Land Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg gefÃ¶rderten  Konfliktanalyse aus 2006 
entnehmen kÃ¶nnen, handelt es sich vor allem um einen sozialen Konflikt. In diesem 
Zusammenhang wird vielfach betont, dass sich nach einer intensiven Konfliktphase kurz 
nach dem Auftreten des Mountainbiken in den 1990er Jahren das VerhÃ¤ltnis auf den 
Wegen zwischen den Nutzer verbessert hat. Verschlechtert hat es sich wieder durch neue 
Gesetzesregelungen,   die   im   Rahmen   der   Novellierung   des   Landeswaldgesetzes 
vorgenommen wurden und deren Resultat ein 2-Meter Fahrgebot fÃ¼r Radfahrer ist. 
Von Seiten der Planungsakteure wird die Regelung als ein Minimalkonsens verstanden, 
deren   Wirkung,   Konflikte   zu   reduzieren,   fragwÃ¼rdig   ist.   Ihre   Umsetzung   kann   nicht 
kontrolliert werden und hat Konfliktpotenziale nicht entschÃ¤rft. Im Gegenteil, der Konflikt 
wurde neu entfacht. Forderungen nach einer Deregulierung im Erholungsbereich werden 
lauter, nicht nur von den Mountainbikern, auch von Reitern und Radfahrern. 

Wie sich nicht erst jetzt, insbesondere am Beispiel Kirchzarten mit den BÃ¼rgerentscheid 
zum âGiersbergâ und dem Ende des âUltra-Bike-Marathonâ herausstellt, bildet Â§ 37 Abs. 3 
Satz 2 LWaldG BW den NÃ¤hrboden fÃ¼r Streit und Zwietracht unter Erholungssuchenden, 
Vereinen und Dorfgemeinschaften. 

Die bestehenden Konflikte mit den WanderverbÃ¤nden werden tatsÃ¤chlich durch die 2-m-
Regel erst aufrechterhalten und in allen anderen BundeslÃ¤ndern rechtlich anhand des 
MaÃstabes der allgemeinen Handlungsfreiheit nach Art. 2 Abs. 1 Grundgesetz gelÃ¶st. 
NatÃ¼rlich   haben   auch   Freiheitsrechte   ihre   Grenzen.   Das   Betretungsrecht   hat   seine 
Schranken an dem Grundrecht anderer Erholungssuchender, deren RechtsausÃ¼bung nicht 
verhindert oder mehr als notwendig beeintrÃ¤chtigt werden darf. Damit kann aber nicht 
gemeint sein, dass sich, nach der aktuellsten Studie 2 % der Wanderer sehr und 4,6 % 
ziemlich   an   der   bloÃen  Anwesenheit   von   Radfahrern   stÃ¶ren.   Dieser   Grundsatz   der 
GemeinvertrÃ¤glichkeit   ist   bereits   in   Â§   37   Abs.   1   Satz   3   LWaldG   konkretisiert   und 
verpflichtet zu gegenseitiger RÃ¼cksichtnahme. So kann es dem Radfahrer gegebenenfalls 
geboten   sein   abzusteigen,   um   dem   FuÃgÃ¤nger   dem   ihm   gebÃ¼hrenden   Vorrang 
einzurÃ¤umen.   Auf   der   anderen   Seite   sind   auch   die   FuÃgÃ¤nger   an   die 
GemeinvertrÃ¤glichkeitsklausel gebunden und dÃ¼rfen Radfahrer nicht unnÃ¶tig behindern.

Abgesehen davon, dass der Bundesgerichtshof in seinem Urteil vom 02.10.2012 - Az. VI 
ZR   311/11   nochmals   klargestellt   hat,   dass   Waldbesitzern   keine   weiteren   Verkehrs-
sicherungspflichten auferlegt sind, erfolgte das Betretungsrecht immer schon auf eigene 
Gefahr und begrÃ¼ndet weder fÃ¼r den Staat, und damit insbesondere fÃ¼r die ForstbehÃ¶rden, 
noch fÃ¼r die betroffenen GrundeigentÃ¼mer eine Haftung oder bestimmte Sorgfaltspflichten. 
Eine Haftung des EigentÃ¼mers fÃ¼r die von seinem GrundstÃ¼ck ausgehenden Gefahren 
wÃ¼rde der Billigkeit widersprechen, weil der Zugang zu seinem GrundstÃ¼ck nicht in seinem 
eigenen, sondern im Ã¶ffentlichen Interesse erÃ¶ffnet wird.

Durch das Betretungsrecht werden GrundeigentÃ¼mer kraft Gesetzes BeschrÃ¤nkungen in 
der RechtsausÃ¼bung unterworfen, die ihre Grundlage im Ã¶ffentlichen Recht, insbesondere 
in der Sozialbindung des Eigentums, haben (Art. 14 Abs. 2 GG). Daher brauchen die 
EigentÃ¼mer aus dem Betretungsrecht auch keine SchÃ¤den hinzunehmen, die Ã¼ber ein 
zumutbares MaÃ hinausgehen.
Bei SpaziergÃ¤ngern, Wanderern, LÃ¤ufern wie Radfahrern kann man aber bei gewÃ¶hnlicher 
AusÃ¼bung davon ausgehen, dass sie keinen Schaden anrichten. Damit stellt sich aber 
auch die Frage nach dem Wegeunterhalt, wie in allen anderen BundeslÃ¤ndern auch, 
gerade nicht.

Im   Ãbrigen   belastet  das   Radfahren   die  Natur   nicht   erheblich   mehr  als   das   einfache 
Betreten, soweit es sich auf (ausgewiesene, angelegte) Wege bezieht.
BeschÃ¤digungen von DÃ¼nen (so empflindliche Dinge gibt`s aber in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg 
wohl eher weniger) wÃ¤ren nur durch rechtswidrige Nutzungen mÃ¶glich. Im Ãbrigen kann 
drohenden BeeintrÃ¤chtigungen der Natur bei Bedarf gemÃ¤Ã Â§ 52 Abs. 3 NatSchG durch 
Schutzverordnungen und Anordnungen entgegengewirkt werden (vgl. Oberverwaltungs- 
gericht fÃ¼r das Land Schleswig-Holstein, Aktenzeichen: 1 LA 15/09 vom 12.05.2009). 

GemÃ¤Ã Â§ 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 2. Halbsatz LWaldG kann die ForstbehÃ¶rde Ausnahmen 
zulassen. 
Bereits 1995 wurde auf diese MÃ¶glichkeit hingewiesen, die Anfragen an den Landtag 2007 
und 2010 brachten diese Erkenntnis nochmals hervor. Ein Runder Tisch zum Radfahren 
zwischen 2006 und 2008, der Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg auf dem Weg zum Fahrradland Nr. 1 
sah, hatte zum Mountainbiken dennoch nur folgendes Ergebnis:
âDie gegenwÃ¤rtige gesetzliche Regelung, die das Radfahren im Wald auf Wegen von unter 
zwei Meter Breite nur ausnahmsweise erlaubt, ist fÃ¼r das Mountainbiking von Nachteil. 
Aus diesem Grunde soll ein Mediationsverfahren durchgefÃ¼hrt werden mit dem Ziel, die 
aktuellen Konflikte zu lÃ¶sen und die Situation fÃ¼r die Mountainbiker zu verbessern.â 
Das ist nun fÃ¼nf Jahre her. 

Nach zweijÃ¤hrigen Verhandlungen verÃ¶ffentlichte die Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH am 
17. Juni 2013 die Initiative  âMehr Singletrails fÃ¼r Mountainbiker im Schwarzwaldâ. Das 
Konsenspapier zu dieser Initiative stellt den Minimalkonsens zwischen Tourismus, Forst, 
beiden Naturparken des Schwarzwaldes und dem Schwarzwaldverein dar.

Aktuell sind im Schwarzwald Ã¼ber 8.500 km MTB-Wege einheitlich markiert. Die Strecken 
verlaufen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (ca. 2%) auf Forstwegen mit mehr als 2 m Breite. 
Durch die Ãffnung und Ausweisung von Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite fÃ¼r die Nutzung als so 
genannte   Singletrails   fÃ¼r   Mountainbiker,   soll   kÃ¼nftig   der   Anteil   solcher   Singletrail-
Abschnitte ca. 10% am gesamten MTB-Wegenetz betragen. 

Zum einen bedeutet eine Steigerung des Singletrail-Anteils von 2 auf 10% lediglich eine 
Zunahme um 680 km, wÃ¤hrend es im Schwarzwald allein mehr als 10.000 km markierter 
Wanderwege unter 2 m Breite gibt. Die auf den Tourismusseiten angepriesenen âendlosen 
Singletrailsâ bleiben damit ein hohles Werbeversprechen, wenn die Radfahrer diese Wege 
nicht schiebend oder von der ForststraÃe aus betrachten sollen. 

âDie reizvollen Wurzelpfade werden jedoch nicht schon morgen befahren werden kÃ¶nnen, 
erklÃ¤rte ForstprÃ¤sident Joos. Jetzt beginne erst die schwierige Suche nach geeigneten 
Wegen. Joos betonte, der Forst sei nicht bereit, neue Wege auszuweisen. Die neuen 
Singletrails mÃ¼ssten aus dem bestehenden Wegenetz heraus entwickelt werden. Und 
jeder Trail benÃ¶tige einen TrÃ¤ger, der die Strecke auswÃ¤hle, sie beschildere und pflege. 
Erst   bei   Vorlage   einer   abgestimmten   Ã¶rtlichen   Konzeption   werde   die   zustÃ¤ndige 
ForstbehÃ¶rde eine Ausnahmegenehmigung nach dem Landeswaldgesetz erteilen.â, so im 
SÃ¼dkurier vom 18. Juni 2013.

So ein âbÃ¼rokratische Ungeheuerâ muss man sich erst mal einfallen lassen. Dabei hatte 
man in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg erst 2005 ein Solches bezÃ¼glich des Reitens abgeschafft.

Mit den Schlagzeilen  âForst will keine Singletrails ausweisenâ  und  âKein Interesse an 
Singletrailsâ  offenbart   sich   auch   die   zweite   groÃe   verfassungsrechtlich   bedenkliche 
Regelung des Â§ 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 LWaldG. Es gibt keine tatbestandliche Festlegung der 
Voraussetzungen und auch kein objektives Verfahren.  Die Befugnis schmalere Wege im 
Wald  zu   nutzen  ist  daher  von  einer  willkÃ¼rlichen  Freigabe   durch  die   Forstverwaltung 
abhÃ¤ngig.   Ohne   behÃ¶rdliche   Verfahren   und   ohne   das   Vorliegen   der   sachlichen 
Voraussetzungen   fÃ¼r   die   ZulÃ¤ssigkeit   von   Sperren   gemÃ¤Ã  Art.   38   LWaldG   kann   die 
ForstbehÃ¶rde durch bloÃes UntÃ¤tigbleiben den Radverkehr ausschlieÃen.

Dabei weiÃ der Forst sehr wohl, um die NaturvertrÃ¤glichkeit des Mountainbike-Sports, wie 
das Forstamt GÃ¶ppingen im Rahmen des 18. Forstliche Mountainbike-Rennens in Schlat 
2011   wieder   eindrÃ¼cklich   vorgefÃ¼hrt   hat.   Die   Rennstrecke   sei   nach   dem  Abbau   der 
Sperrungen kaum wieder zu finden gewesen, trotz der Ã¼ber 1000 Ãberfahrten in Training 
und Rennen. Das obwohl im Wettkampf sicher kein schonender Fahrstil gepflegt wurde. 

Die Aussicht auf Ausnahmen durch die ForstbehÃ¶rden nach Â§ 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 2. Halbsatz 
LWaldG erweist sich als Feigenblatt, das nicht geeignet ist dem Radfahren im Wald auf 
interessanten Wegen substantiell Raum zu geben. 

Herr MinisterprÃ¤sident Kretschmann die Vernunft wird sich durchsetzen. 
Damit   in   Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg   das   Radfahren   als   umweltfreundliche   Fortbewegungsart 
nicht weiter, durch die der 2-m-Regel zugrunde liegenden Vorurteile, diskreditiert wird, 
sollte es Ihrer Landesregierung ein Anliegen sein dieses Unrecht zu beenden.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen


----------



## Redshred (16. Juli 2013)

Mal ne Frage ?

ist der Brief von Dir?

weil ich den Heute schon über mail bekommen habe  , dann weiß man mal,  wer wer ist??


----------



## rayc (16. Juli 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage ?
> 
> ist der Brief von Dir?
> 
> weil ich den Heute schon über mail bekommen habe  , dann weiß man mal,  wer wer ist??



Hallo Herr Kretschmann 




Sorry, das lag jetzt zu nah.

Der offene Brief ist gut geschrieben.
Aber _seeehr_ lang, ob Kretschmann ihn liest?

ray


----------



## HelmutK (16. Juli 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Aber _seeehr_ lang, ob Kretschmann ihn liest?



Jeder Ministerpräsident hat dafür ganz viele Leute, die das Lesen und beantworten für ihn übernehmen 

Ein offener Brief alleine bewirkt wenig, aber Ihr könnt den Brief an Landtagsabgeordnete und Lokalpolitiker weiterleiten und Sie fragen, wie sie dazu stehen und ganz konkret fragen, ob sie für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Ba-Wü sind und was diesbezüglich zu tun gedenken.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juli 2013)

@Redshred: Ja, der Brief ist von mir.

  @rayc: Der Herr Ministerpräsident war nicht der einzige Adressat:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Ministerpräsident Kretschmann,
> 
> ich möchte gerne das Angebot auf Ihrer Homepage, Sie kontaktieren zu dürfen, wahrnehmen und wende mich mit dem beigefügten offenen Brief in Sachen "Radfahren im Walde" an Sie.
> Da es in der gebotenen Kürze nicht möglich ist sämtliche Aspekte im Detail anzusprechen, stehe ich Ihnen und Ihren Mitarbeitern gerne für eine weitere Korrespondenz zur Verfügung.
> ...




@all: Wer meine Mail bekommen hat, darf sie gerne auch veröffentlichen oder weiterleiten - es ist ja auch ein offener Brief.

  @HelmutK:


----------



## kumpel01 (16. Juli 2013)

Habe gerade den Brief an die Herren Hauk und Nelius, die Vertreter des Neckar-Odenwald-Kreises weitergeleitet und um eine Stellungnahme gebeten.

Herr Hauk dürfte ja den meisten bekannt sein, Herr Nelius ist Abgeordneter der SPD.

Bin mal gespannt auf die Antworten und werde mich hier wieder melden.


----------



## HelmutK (16. Juli 2013)

Aus "Open Trails! kein Bikeverbot in Hessen" ist jetzt "Open Trails" geworden:

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Die Wunschnamen "DIMB Open Trails" - wegen angeblicher Irreführung - und "Open Trails!" - wegen des "!" - wollte uns Facebook nicht erlauben. Aber mit schlicht und einfach "Open Trails" können wir auch einiges anfangen, z. B. in Baden-Württemberg 

Und wir freuen uns natürlich über möglichst viele weitere Likes auf 

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

und

https://www.facebook.com/dimb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juli 2013)

Hab kein FB


----------



## HelmutK (16. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hab kein FB



Es gibt ja auch noch das IBC  Persönlich muss man FB nicht lieben und auch nicht mitmachen, aber als Verband kommt man an FB - trotz all seiner Defizite wie z. B. beim Thema Datenschutz - mittlerweile nicht mehr vorbei. Bei der Kampagne in Hessen hat sich FB jedenfalls als äußerst wirkungsvoll erwiesen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juli 2013)

Bei der Velostation Lörrach ist der offene Brief bereits in den News verlinkt.


----------



## Tshikey (16. Juli 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> @_Redshred_: Ja, der Brief ist von mir.
> 
> ......



 Spitze - Wahnsinn - was ein Werk!

.. kann mir gut vorstellen, wie lange Du da daran gesessen bist, wirkt sehr gründlich recherchiert, gut geschrieben! 
Danke hier von einem Unterfranken (Bayern) an der Grenze zum Gelbfüsslerland.


----------



## kumpel01 (17. Juli 2013)

So, heute kam schon die Antwort von MdL Nelius:

"Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,

herzlichen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 16. Juli 2013. Gerne bin ich bereit Ihnen mitzuteilen, wie ich dieses Thema einschätze.


Ich bin auch für eine Neufassung des § 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 LWaldG, weil ich die Beschränkung durch die derzeitige 2-Meter-Regelung nicht für sinnvoll erachte. 

Der verkehrspolitische Sprecher meiner Fraktion Hans Martin Haller sowie vieler meiner Kolleginnen und Kollegen sehen das genauso. Wir arbeiten daran, eine entsprechende Änderung zu erreichen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Georg Nelius MdL"

So, hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an, oder...


----------



## HelmutK (17. Juli 2013)

kumpel01 schrieb:


> So, hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an, oder...


 
Zur Erinnerung an den Sommer 2012

http://verwaltung.hessen.de/irj/HMULV_Internet?cid=c584e0b20098a5b48d7dc11594c9d2bf

Auch da wurde versucht, das Ganze schön zu reden und wir mussten uns ganz schön ins Zeug legen, um den Unsinn wieder in geordnete Bahnen zu lenken. Also lieber erst mal weiter an der Politik in Ba-Wü dran bleiben und den Druck auf die Politik erhöhen. Dann kommt am Ende vielleicht auch was Gutes, wie wir es in Hessen gemeinsam erreicht haben, raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2013)

Föderalismus im Wald

Es würde reichen § 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 LWaldG einfach zu streichen und man hätte eine Regelung, wie sie sich in Bayern seit 40 Jahren bewährt hat.
Daher gilt es weiter achtsam zu sein, was da geändert werden soll.

Es wäre aber schön, wenn wir jetzt offene Türen einrennen würden.


----------



## kumpel01 (17. Juli 2013)

@HelmutK: Ich nehm das nicht für bare Münze, daher die 3 Punkte... Aussagen der Politiker und das tatsächliche Handeln müssen ja nicht zwangsläufig übereinstimmen. Ich arbeite ja selbst in der Kommunalverwaltung, weiß also, wovon ich spreche.

In meiner Antwort an Herrn Nelius habe ich meine Freude über seine Haltung zum Ausdruck gebracht, ebenso meine Hoffnung auf ein ähnlich gutes Ende wie in Hessen.

Auf die Antwort von MdL Hauk bin ich aber noch gespannter, da er ja erst an der Regierung war, jetzt in der Opposition ist und auch noch Forstwirt.

Ich werde weiter berichten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2013)

Auch im Renchtal wird man sich über die erste positive Stellungnahme des SPD Abgeordneten Nelius freuen.

Dort steht zum Mountainbiken auf der Seite Aktiv im Renchtal bisher noch folgender trauriger Satz:


> Auch ich kann hier leider keine abwechslungsreichen MTB Touren beschreiben, da diese über nicht erlaubte Trails unter 2m Breite führen. Ich verweise also lediglich auf das offizielle MTB Wegenetz des Naturparks.



Dafür ist dort auch der offene Brief zu finden: 
http://www.aktiv-im-renchtal.de/ein-offener-brief-zur-2m-regelung-im-schwarzwald.html

Sollte die 2-m-Regel fallen, ist das Renchtal sicher einen Besuch wert.


----------



## HelmutK (17. Juli 2013)

Für die Nicht-Facebook-Mitglieder 

Wegbreitenregelungen im Lichte des Grundgesetz
Teil 1: Die allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit

Wegbreitenregelungen kennen wir in verschiedensten Formen. Bekanntestes Beispiel ist Baden-Württemberg mit seiner 2-Meter-Regel. Andernorts versucht man dagegen, in verklausulierter Form die ganzjährige Befahrbarkeit mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen zum Maßstab des Befahrens von Wegen mit einspurigen Fahrrädern zu machen. Aber es geht auch anders, wie das Bundesland Thüringen zeigt, das seine 2-Meter-Regel ersatzlos abgeschafft hat, oder die Bundesländer Hessen und der Freistaat Bayern, die bewusst auf Wegbreitenregelungen verzichtet haben, um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.

Vor diesem Hintergrund drängt sich die Frage nach der Zulässigkeit von landesweiten oder flächendeckenden Wegbreitenregelungen geradezu auf. Wir fragen daher:

Verstößt eine landesweite 2-Meter-Regelung im Wald für Radfahrer gegen Art. 2 Abs. 1 Grundgesetz? Diese Frage stellen wir auch nicht ohne Grund, denn die allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit gehört zu den elementaren Grundrechten des Grundgesetzes:

"Jeder hat das Recht auf freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt."

Einschränkungen der allgemeinen Handlungsfreiheit sind nur aus sachlichen, den Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit wahrenden Gründen zulässig (vgl. zum Reiten z. B. BVerfGE, 80, 137). Und auch § 14 Abs. 2 Satz 2 Bundeswaldgesetz gibt den Bundesländern vor dem Hintergrund des Art. 2 Abs. 1 Grundgesetz nur folgende Rechte:

"Sie können das Betreten des Waldes aus wichtigem Grund, insbesondere des Forstschutzes, der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung, zum Schutz der Waldbesucher oder zur Vermeidung erheblicher Schäden oder zur Wahrung anderer schutzwürdiger Interessen des Waldbesitzers, einschränken."

Während das Bundeswaldgesetz das Radfahren auf allen Straßen und Wegen im Wald grundsätzlich gestattet, ist dies in Baden-Württemberg nur auf geeigneten Wegen, die mindestens 2 Meter breit sind, gestattet (auf die vermeintlichen Ausnahmen gehen wir im dritten Teil dieser Kommentarreihe ein). Insofern stellt sich die Frage, ob für die 2-Meter-Regelung, die das Radfahren im Wald beschränkt, ein sachlicher Grund vorhanden und auch der Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt ist.

Dazu führt das Ministerium für Ernährung und Ländlichen Raum mit Schreiben vom 21.02.2010 (Drucksache 14/5786) aus, dass ihm keinerlei Zahlen dazu vorlägen, wie sich die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Mindestwegbreite von zwei Metern auf das Radfahren in Wald und Flur seit ihrer Einführung in Bezug auf Unfälle, Streitfälle und Ähnliches ausgewirkt hat, da Statistiken dazu weder zentral noch dezentral geführt würden. Zur Begründung für die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regelung führt es aus, dass Interessenskonflikte unter anderem mit Wanderverbänden, ungelöste Fragen der Verkehrssicherungspflicht und der damit verbundenen Haftungsfragen sowie die Frage der Übernahme der Kosten für die Streckenunterhaltung eine Abschaffung entgegen stünden. Jede Änderung der bestehenden Rechtslage zugunsten der Mountainbiker würde die Rechtsunsicherheit und die Haftungsrisiken von über 200.000 Waldbesitzern vergrößern.

Das klingt auf den ersten Blick alles sehr plausibel und viele glauben, dass man damit die 2-Meter-Regel rechtfertigen kann. Aber reicht das tatsächlich aus, um an einer die Rechte von Radfahrern und Mountainbikern einschränkenden gesetzlichen Regelung festzuhalten? Wir meinen Nein und das aus gutem Grund:

Mit Konflikten und ihrer Lösung kann man die 2-Meter-Regelung wohl kaum begründen, wenn man nicht einmal Zahlen dazu hat, die das rechtfertigen würden. Aber das ist auch gar nicht nötig, denn man muss nur zur Kenntnis nehmen, welche Erkenntnisse wissenschaftliche Studien in Baden-Württemberg und andernorts gewonnen haben. Diese zeigen nämlich, dass es praktisch keine tatsächlichen Konflikte oder Gefahren gibt und beweisen, dass angebliche Konflikte und Gefahren lediglich vorgeschobene Gründe sind. Da braucht es dann auch keine weiteren Untersuchungen, denn diese Gründe können keine 2-Meter-Regel und die damit verbundene Einschränkung der Rechte von Radfahrern und Mountainbikern rechtfertigen.

Aber wie sieht es mit den angeblichen Verkehrssicherungspflichten, Haftungsrisiken und der angeblichen Rechtsunsicherheit für Waldbesitzer aus? Das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz und das Bundeswaldgesetz regeln eindeutig, dass das Betreten und auch das Fahren mit Fahrrädern, wozu unzweifelhaft auch Mountainbikes gehören, in der freien Natur und im Wald auf eigene Gefahr erfolgen und daraus keine (!!) zusätzlichen Verkehrssicherungspflichten resultieren. Sowohl das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz als auch das Bundeswaldgesetz unterscheiden in Bezug auf das Recht zum Betreten auf eigene Gefahr nicht zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrern - alle Betreten oder Befahren unterschiedslos auf eigene Gefahr. Auch der Bundesgerichtshof hat dies, der ständigen Rechtsprechung aller deutschen Zivilgerichte folgend, eindrucksvoll bestätigt und begründet. Ungelöste Fragen der Verkehrssicherungspflichten können daher nicht ernsthaft ins Feld geführt werden, denn es gibt sie nicht, und sie können erst Recht nicht eine Einschränkung der Rechte der Radfahrer rechtfertigen. Wer die 2-Meter-Regel mit Verkehrssicherungspflichten, Haftungsrisiken und einer angeblichen Rechtsunsicherheit für Waldbesitzer begründet, der - das muss hier mal deutlich gesagt werden - leidet an Wahnvorstellungen. Mit der tatsächlichen Rechtslage und der Auffassung der deutschen Gerichte bis hin zum Bundesgerichtshof lässt sich das jedenfalls nicht begründen.

Einen weiteren Punkt sollen Fragen der Streckenunterhaltung darstellen, womit wohl die Kosten der Unterhaltung der Wege gemeint sein sollen. Ein hochinteressantes Argument, das jedoch gleichzeitig ein höchst seltsames Verständnis des Betretungsrechts beinhaltet. Dazu muss man wissen, dass das Betretungsrecht unentgeltlich zu gewähren ist, denn es ist Ausfluss der Sozialbindung des Eigentums, auch des Eigentums an Wegen. Dazu muss man auch wissen, dass es eigentlich gar nichts zu klären gibt, denn die Rechtsprechung hat das schon längst geklärt. Nachzulesen ist das alles z. B. in einem Urteil des Verwaltungsgerichts Schleswig (1 A 13/08). Und es gibt auch keinen Grund, hier zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrern zu unterscheiden. Alle bekannten wissenschaftlichen Studien, die sich mit der Abnutzung oder Beschädigungen von Wegen durch u. a. Fußgänger und Radfahrer/Mountainbiker beschäftigt haben, kommen einmütig zu dem Ergebnis, dass es keine wissenschaftlich relevanten Unterschiede gibt, die eine Ungleichbehandlung rechtfertigen. Wir zitieren einfach mal:

It has not been established in the research done to date, that mountain bikes have greater overall impact on tracks than do walkers. However, it is obvious that mountain bikes do have some different types of impact. The research to date indicates that it would not be appropriate to state that one is any worse than the other. (Gordon R. Cressford, Off-Road Impacts of Mountain Bikes: A Review and Discussion, Science & Research Series No. 92, Dept. of Conservation, Wellington N.Z. 1995, Seite 26)

Aber es geht noch weiter: In einer Reihe von Studien wurde sogar nachgewiesen, dass angeblich von Mountainbikern verursachte Wegeschäden gar nicht von Mountainbikern stammen und möglicherweise ganz andere Nutzergruppen dafür verantwortlich sind. Wir zitieren einfach mal:

"Trotz Anwendung verschiedener Methoden konnte kein eindeutiger Zusammenhang zwischen den ökologischen Schäden und der Frequentierung durch Mountainbiker festgestellt werden. Die Erosionsschäden werden durch den hohen Nutzungsgrad der Wege und erosionsbegünstigende Faktoren des Geländes verursacht.  Auch weitere Erosionsschäden im Siebengebirge konnten nicht eindeutig auf Mountainbiker zurückgeführt werden. Es liegt nahe, dass auch Wanderer, die sich abseits von Wegen aufhalten, für ökologische Schäden erheblich mitverantwortlich sind. (Universität Köln, Geographisches Institut, Ergebnisbericht zum Geländepraktikum Natursportarten und Ökologie, Sommersemester 2002, Seite 59)

Derartige Ergebnisse sprechen Bände, können es aber nicht rechtfertigen, Radfahrer und Mountainbiker von Wegen zu verbannen. Auch diese Begründung erweist sich bei näherem Hinsehen als nicht haltbar.

Bleiben also Interessenskonflikte mit unter anderem den Wanderverbänden? Kann man einer ganzen Gruppe von Bürgern, den Radfahrern und Mountainbikern, einfach mal so das Befahren bestimmter Wege verbieten, nur weil das nicht im Interesse anderer Verbände ist? Rechtfertigt das Interesse einzelner Interessensgruppen, auch wenn sie vielleicht sehr groß und bedeutend sein mögen, dass man die Rechte anderer und/oder kleinerer Gruppen einschränkt? In einer Demokratie werden sicherlich Mehrheitsentscheidungen getroffen, worauf man sich ja gerade in Kirchzarten immer wieder beruft, aber in einem freiheitlich demokratischen Rechtsstaat gibt es dafür auch Grenzen für Mehrheitsentscheidungen, die auch hier zu beachten sind. Schauen wir doch noch einmal auf Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG:

"Jeder hat das Recht auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt..."

Doch was bedeutet das für das Radfahren und Mountainbiken im Wald? Verletzte ich als Mountainbiker die Rechte anderer, wenn ich auf Wegen, seien sie auch noch so schmal, fahre und dabei, so alle wissenschaftlichen Studien, in Flora und Fauna nicht in einem höheren Maße als Fußgänger eingreife? Verletze ich als Mountainbiker die Rechte anderer, wenn ich auf Wegen, seien sie auch noch so schmal, fahre und dabei, so alle wissenschaftlichen Studien, die Wege nicht stärker belaste als Fußgänger? Verletze ich als Mountainbiker die Rechte anderer, wenn ich auf Wegen, seien sie auch noch so schmal, fahre und dabei auf andere Waldbesucher Rücksicht nehme, meine Geschwindigkeit anpasse und stets bremsbereit bin sowie höflich Fußgängern den Vorrang gewähre?

Es gibt eine Reihe von Bundesländern, die würden diese Fragen alle mit Nein beantworten und in der Tat ist das auch richtig so. In diesen Bundesländern wird auf landesweite oder flächendeckende Verbote verzichtet und Radfahrer dürfen alle Waldwege befahren, wenn sie sich rücksichtsvoll verhalten. Es werden nicht diejenigen, die sich rücksichtsvoll und verantwortungsvoll verhalten, in ihren Rechten beschränkt. Verfolgt und bestraft werden nur diejenigen, die nicht auf, sondern abseits von Wegen fahren oder die sich rücksichtslos verhalten. Wenn es lokal oder regional Probleme oder Konflikte gibt, dann setzen sich alle (!) Beteiligten an einen Tisch und erarbeiten gemeinsam Lösungen, die allen Interessen gerecht werden und keine Nutzergruppe unnötig in ihren Rechten beschränkt. Diese Bundesländer beweisen letztlich, dass landesweite Wegbreitenregelungen gegen das Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzip und das Übermaßverbot verstoßen, denn es geht auch ohne solche Verbote.

Hier muss sich vor allem Baden-Württemberg die Frage gefallen lassen, wie man die 2-Meter-Regelung im Lichte von Art. 2 Abs. 1 Grundgesetz überhaupt jemals rechtfertigen konnte und warum man sie nicht endlich abschafft. Aber wie schon der Titel dieses Kommentars zeigt, wird es noch weitere Teile geben, in denen wir die verfassungsrechtliche Fragwürdigkeit von Wegbreitenregelungen zum Thema machen:

Teil 2: "Schwarze Schafe" und das Übermaßverbot
Teil 3: Ausnahmeregelungen als Kennzeichen von Willkür


----------



## Nerverider (18. Juli 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Für die Nicht-Facebook-Mitglieder
> 
> Wegbreitenregelungen im Lichte des Grundgesetz
> Teil 1: Die allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit



Hab ich das also richtig verstanden/interpretiert? Faktisch gibt es keine 2 Meter Regel, da sie durch das Grundgesetz nicht legitimiert ist?

Man könnte also, wenn man einen Bußgeldbescheid wegen Fahrens auf Wegen, die schmaler sind als 2m, gegen diesen Bescheid Einspruch erheben und es soweit durch die Instanzen tragen, bis es zur Klärung der Frage nach der Verfassungsmäßigkeit der 2m Regelung kommt?


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juli 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch das IBC  Persönlich muss man FB nicht lieben und auch nicht mitmachen, aber als Verband kommt man an FB - trotz all seiner Defizite wie z. B. beim Thema Datenschutz - mittlerweile nicht mehr vorbei. Bei der Kampagne in Hessen hat sich FB jedenfalls als äußerst wirkungsvoll erwiesen.


 
War auch nicht wertend gemeint.
Nur hier auf Leseinhalte in einem geschlossenem Forum hinzuweisen, finde ich merkwürdig. Aber danke für Post 321


----------



## HelmutK (18. Juli 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Hab ich das also richtig verstanden/interpretiert? Faktisch gibt es keine 2 Meter Regel, da sie durch das Grundgesetz nicht legitimiert ist?
> 
> Man könnte also, wenn man einen Bußgeldbescheid wegen Fahrens auf Wegen, die schmaler sind als 2m, gegen diesen Bescheid Einspruch erheben und es soweit durch die Instanzen tragen, bis es zur Klärung der Frage nach der Verfassungsmäßigkeit der 2m Regelung kommt?


 
Wir haben uns schon im Zusammenhang mit Hessen mit verfassungsrechtlichen Fragen beschäftigt und im Laufe der Zeit ist die Erkenntnis gewachsen, dass es zumindest erhebliche verfassungsrechtliche Bedenken gibt. Ob man das auf dem Instanzenweg bis zur einer höchstrichterlichen Klärung erfolgreich vorantreiben kann, können wir momentan noch nicht mit ausreichnder Sicherheit sagen, aber wir wollen und werden das Thema - nicht nur wegen Ba-Wü - in der nächsten Zeit weiter vertiefen.


----------



## Athabaske (18. Juli 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Hab ich das also richtig verstanden/interpretiert? Faktisch gibt es keine 2 Meter Regel, da sie durch das Grundgesetz nicht legitimiert ist?
> 
> Man könnte also, wenn man einen Bußgeldbescheid wegen Fahrens auf Wegen, die schmaler sind als 2m, gegen diesen Bescheid Einspruch erheben und es soweit durch die Instanzen tragen, bis es zur Klärung der Frage nach der Verfassungsmäßigkeit der 2m Regelung kommt?


...solltest Du so einen Bescheid bekommen, würde ich ihn einrahmen, es wäre vermutlich der erste seiner Art...


----------



## prince67 (18. Juli 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...solltest Du so einen Bescheid bekommen, würde ich ihn einrahmen, es wäre vermutlich der erste seiner Art...


Bestimmt nicht der erste, da es hier im Forum zumindest einen Fall gibt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574551


----------



## Nerverider (18. Juli 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht der erste, da es hier im Forum zumindest einen Fall gibt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574551



Mir persönlich ist auch niemand bekannt, der mal zur Kasse gebeten wurde. Immer nur vom Hörensagen, aber da ist der Wahrheitsgehalt bekanntlich ja immer fraglich.

Der angeführte Fall ist an Dämlichkeit seitens der Behörden nicht mehr zu übertreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (18. Juli 2013)

Ich kenne auch nur "kostenlose" Verwarnungen per Visitenkartengroße Zettel.
Ohne rechtliche Relevanz, ausgestellt von "Feldhütern" neudoitsch Rangern.


----------



## Athabaske (18. Juli 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch nur "kostenlose" Verwarnungen per Visitenkartengroße Zettel.
> Ohne rechtliche Relevanz, ausgestellt von "Feldhütern" neudoitsch Rangern.



...jaja die Ranger, der Bodensatz behördlicher Frustration auf die freie Natur losgelassen....


----------



## HelmutK (19. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> War auch nicht wertend gemeint.
> Nur hier auf Leseinhalte in einem geschlossenem Forum hinzuweisen, finde ich merkwürdig. Aber danke für Post 321



Wir versuchen nach Möglichkeit, sowohl FB als auch IBC zu bedienen. So auch heute:

Wegbreitenregelungen im Lichte des Grundgesetz
Teil 2: "Schwarze Schafe" und das Übermaßverbot

Es gibt kaum eine Diskussion über Wegesperrungen und weiträumige Verbote des Befahrens mit Fahrrädern (Mountainbikes), in der nicht früher oder später die Auffassung vertreten wird, die Mountainbiker seien daran doch selbst schuld und hätten dies durch ihr Fehlverhalten selbst provoziert. Aber ist das wirklich so? Kann und darf man so Verbote begründen?

Häufig beschuldigen wir uns sogar selbst, in dem wir einzelnen schwarzen Schafen in unseren Reihen die Schuld an Verboten zuweisen. So schreibt ein Leser in der Bike (04/2013) zum Wegeplan im Siebengebirge:

"Einen sicherlich nicht unerheblichen Anteil an dieser Entwicklung tragen einige wenige Hardcore-Mountainbike, welche sich mit rüpelhaften Manieren bei Wandersleuten äußerst unbeliebt machen, die dann wiederum ihre Kontakte zur Politik ... nutzen und uns unser Hobby erfolgreich vermiesen."

Auch in Mountainbikeforen und auf Facebook finden wir solche oder ähnliche Aussagen aus unseren eigenen Reihen. 

Wenn in derartigen Diskussionen von "die" oder "den" Mountainbiker/n die Rede ist, so wird damit unterschwellig die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass dies auf alle Mountainbiker zuträfe. Wie belastbar solche Aussagen sind, zeigte sich erst letztes Jahr in Hessen, als in der Gesetzesbegründung zuerst von Problemen und Konflikten mit Mountainbikern die Rede war und aufgrund unseres Protests dann eingeräumt werden musste, dass es diese diese Probleme und Konflikte auf 99% der Waldwege gar nicht gibt. Auch in Bezug auf den diskriminierenden Wegeplan im Siebengebirge, der Mountainbiker weitestgehend aussperrt, haben wir schon solche Behauptungen gelesen. Mit der Wirklichkeit, wie sie z. B. in wissenschaftlichen Studien belegt wird, haben solche Behauptungen allerdings wenig zu tun. Denn wie sonst sollte man solche Erkenntnisse, wie sie z. B. für das äußerst hochfrequentierte Siebengebirge gewonnen wurden, werten:

"Wie die vorliegende Untersuchung jedoch zeigt, halten sich, trotz der relativ hohen Frequentierung zu Stoßzeiten am Wochenende und an Feiertagen, die Belastungen und Konflikte im Siebengebirge in Grenzen. .... Insgesamt hat die Befragung aber gezeigt, dass im Siebengebirge nur wenige Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern vorhanden sind. Die Mehrzahl der Befragten nimmt auf die andere Gruppe Rücksicht." (Universität zu Köln, Geographisches Institut, Geländepraktikum "Natursportarten und Ökologie, Ergebnisbericht, S. 59)

Auch eine aktuelle Untersuchung, die von der Tourismus Gesellschaft Schwarzwald in Auftrag gegeben wurde, kommt den Schwarzwald zu demselben Ergebnis. Da kommt man nicht nur ins Staunen, sondern auch ins Grübeln und fragt sich bei einem derartigen Befund, was denn die wahren Motive sind? Wir wollen diese Frage diesem Beitrag nicht weiter vertiefen. Aber diejenigen, die Verbote fordern oder aufrechterhalten wollen und dies mit Konflikten begründen, müssen sich diese Frage weiterhin gefallen lassen. Wir wollen vielmehr heute aufzeigen, welche Dimension Verbote und Beschränkungen haben, die einer sachlichen Grundlage entbehren und warum wir uns dagegen zur Wehr setzen müssen. Stellt Euch einmal folgende einfache Kontrollfrage: 

Ist schon mal jemand auf den Gedanken gekommen, eine ganze Kategorie an Straßen oder generell alle Straßen großräumig für den Autoverkehr und alle Autofahrer zu sperren, nur weil manche Autofahrer die Straßenverkehrsregelungen nicht einhalten? Nein, aber sicherlich werden jetzt manche sagen, dass das der ADAC als einflussreiche Organisation schon verhindern würde. Aber es geht hier nicht alleine um Einfluss und Macht, sondern auch um Recht und Wahrung rechtsstaatlicher Grundlagen. Das Verwaltungsgericht Münster (Urteil vom 19.09.2005, 7 K 1509/02 - Wegedefinition) äußerte sich zu einer Wegesperrung einmal wie folgt:

Gelegentliche Missbrauchsfälle rechtfertigen es nicht, ..... die Betretungs- und Befahrensrechte gänzlich auszuschließen."

Diese zunächst banal klingende Aussage des Verwaltungsgerichts ist von großer Bedeutung und basiert auf den elementarsten rechtsstaatlichen Grundpfeilern des Grundgesetzes. In einem freiheitlich demokratischen Rechtsstaat haben Beliebigkeit und Willkür keinen Platz und verstoßen gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung des Grundgesetzes. Es ist verfassungsrechtlich schlicht nicht haltbar, alle Mountainbiker für das Fehlverhalten weniger zu bestrafen und in ihren Rechten zu beschneiden, geschweige denn Verbote derart zu begründen. Derartige Denkmuster und Begründungen belegen nicht nur ein seltsames Verständnis von Rechtsstaatlichkeit, sondern führen auch zu verfassungswidrigen Ergebnissen: "Gelegentliche Mißbrauchsfälle rechtfertigen es nicht ...." sagt dazu das Verwaltungsgericht Münster.

Verbote und Einschränkungen von Rechten stellen den gravierendsten Eingriff in die Freiheitsrechte von Bürgern dar. Das Grundgesetz setzt daher für solche Maßnahmen hohe Hürden. Der ungeschriebene Verfassungsgrundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit (auch Übermaßverbot genannt) ist dabei von elementarster Bedeutung und durch Art. 1 Abs. 3 und Art. 20 Abs. 3 für die gesamte Staatsgewalt unmittelbar verbindlich. Aber worum geht es bei diesem Grundsatz?

Eine in Rechte eingreifende und/oder diese beschränkende Maßnahme muss zunächst einen legitimen öffentlichen Zweck verfolgen und sich an diesem Zweck messen lassen sowie darüber hinaus auch geeignet, erforderlich und angemessen sein. Dazu ein paar Beispiele:

Mit dem ersten Entwurf des Hessischen Waldgesetzes wollte man eine leichter handhabbare gesetzliche Grundlage für das Verbot des Radfahrens abseits von festen Wegen schaffen (legitimer öffentlicher Zweck). Dies wollte man durch eine faktische Wegbreitenregelung erreichen. Wir haben in diversen Stellungnahmen deutlich gemacht, dass man das Radfahren abseits von Wegen nicht mit einem Verbot des Befahrens von schmalen Wegen erreichen kann. Ein solches Verbot hätte trotz des legitimen öffentlichen Zwecks gegen das Merkmal der Geeignetheit verstoßen, das eine Kausalität zwischen Zweck und Maßnahme verlangt.

In manchen lokal begrenzten Gebieten, wie z. B. am Feldberg im Taunus, herrscht an manchen Tagen ein hoher Besucherandrang. Wir alle kennen diese Tage, z. B. Wochenenden und Feiertagen mit schönem Wetter oder anlässlich von Veranstaltungen. Und wir sperren uns auch gar nicht, gegen erforderliche Regelungen. Aber leider wird das Kind häufig mit dem Bade ausgeschüttet und das Merkmal der Erforderlichkeit nicht beachtet. Dieses besagt, dass kein milderes Mittel zur Verfügung stehen darf, mit dem in gleicher oder sogar besserer Weise derselbe Zweck erreicht werden kann. Was bedeutet das konkret? Wenn man z. B. nur an ganz wenigen oder ganz bestimmten Tagen ein Problem lösen muss/will, dann kann man nicht einfach so Verbote für "alle" Tage erlassen, denn mit temporären Verboten hätte man ein milderes Mittel zur Verfügung, ganz abgesehen davon, dass für temporäre Verbote alle Landesgesetze auch Rechtsgrundlagen bieten. Aber auch wenn man nur auf bestimmten Wegen oder an bestimmten Stellen ein Problem hat, dann kann ebenfalls nicht so einfach das Mittel des Verbots aus der Jacke ziehen. Vielmehr muss man auch hier sorgfältig untersuchen, was denn die Ursachen des Problems sind und ob man dieses nicht anders, nämlich ohne Verbote, lösen kann und man muss dann das dann auch tun. Verbote können immer nur die ultima ratio in einem freiheitlichen Rechtsstaat sein.

Verbote und Einschränkungen von Rechten müssen angemessen sein. Wir sprechen hier von der Verhältnismäßigkeit im engeren Sinne, dem dritten Merkmal des Grundsatzes der Verhältnismäßigkeit. Gemeint ist damit, dass die Nachteile der Maßnahme (also z. B. ein Verbot oder eine Einschränkung) nicht völlig außer Verhältnis zu den Vorteilen stehen dürfen. Auch hier zeigt das Beispiel des ersten Entwurfs des Hessischen Waldgesetzes sehr schön, wie man gegen diesen Grundsatz verstoßen kann, wenn man es sich zu einfach macht. Obwohl nach offizieller Aussage auf 99% aller Waldwege gar keine Konflikte existierten, wollte man 75% aller Waldwege für Radfahrer sperren - von Verhältnismäßigkeit keine Spur! Auch dies haben wir in mehreren Stellungnahme hervorgehoben und damit letztlich auch Gehör gefunden.

Viele uns bekannten Verbote und Einschränkungen hätten bei genauerer Beachtung dieses ungeschriebenen Verfassungsgrundsatzes nie verhängt werden dürfen. Die 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg hat ganz offensichtlich verfassungsrechtliche Defizite. Man hat staatlicherseits überhaupt keine Zahlen zu Konflikten und soweit es wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen gibt, belegen diese, dass Konflikte die Ausnahme sind. Und trotzdem wurde die Regelung eingeführt und bis heute nicht abgeschafft. Was sagte nochmal das Verwaltungsgericht Münster: Gelegentliche Mißbrauchsfälle rechtfertigen es nicht ...."

Aber die Rechtsstaatlichkeit von Verboten und Einschränkungen hat noch weitere Facetten. Immer wieder stellen wir fest, dass Verbote und Einschränkungen faktisch gar nicht kontrolliert und durchgesetzt werden bzw. auch gar nicht kontrolliert und durchgesetzt werden können. Dass in solchen Konstellationen eine dann doch einmal durchgeführte Kontrolle und daran anknüpfende Sanktionen (Verwarnungs- und Bußgelder) von den Betroffenen als willkürlich angesehen werden, ist dabei wenig verwunderlich. Aber bei genauerer Betrachtung muss man auch aus verfassungsrechtlicher Sicht darüber nachdenken, ob solche nicht kontrollierbaren und nicht durchsetzbaren Verbote und Einschränkungen nicht sogar verfassungswidrig sind. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht spricht in solchen Fällen von einem strukturellen Vollzugsdefizit. Auch dies kann zu einer Verfassungswidrigkeit von Verboten führen.

Mancherorts wird sogar bewusst von Kontrollen und der Rechtsdurchsetzung abgesehen und die Nichteinhaltung der verhängten Verbote toleriert. Teilweise wird sogar öffentlich im Zusammenhang mit der Verhängung von Verboten kommuniziert, dass man diese gar nicht kontrollieren und durchsetzen wolle, und in dem Kontext darauf verwiesen, dass es die Mountainbiker durch "ihr Verhalten" selbst in der Hand hätten, ob man die Nichteinhaltung der verhängten Verbote weiter tolerieren würde, sie also quasi "auf Bewährung" weiter auf den Wegen fahren lassen würde. Abgesehen davon, dass Bewährungsstrafen nur gegen einzelne Personen im Strafrecht und auch dort nur durch ein Gericht verhängt werden können (richtigerweise müsste man von der Aussetzung einer Strafe zur Bewährung sprechen), so kann man sich als Jurist bei derartigen Aussagen nur noch wundern. Eine ganze gesellschaftliche Gruppe in Sippenhaft für das Verhalten Einzelner nehmen zu wollen, kann man nur als Rückfall in mittelalterliche Denkmuster bezeichnen. Und wer dann noch etwas genauer recherchiert, kann auch durchaus Bezüge zu den Denkweisen totalitärer Regime finden. In einem Rechtsstaat jedenfalls haben solche Denkmuster und "Praktiken" nichts zu suchen.

In einem Rechtsstaat haben sich Verbote und Einschränkungen an rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätzen zu orientieren. Tun sie das nicht und verstoßen gegen rechtsstaatliche Grundsätze, so können sie auf dem Rechtsweg angegangen und aus der Welt geschafft werden. Wenn einzelne schwarze Schafe den Anlass und die Begründung für Verbote geben sollen, so scheint dies nur auf den ersten Blick nachvollziehbar zu sein. Einer näheren rechtlichen Betrachtung hält das nicht stand und wir sollten uns gut überlegen, ob wir selbst auf solche Begründungen reinfallen und uns mit gegenseitigen Schuldzuweisungen zerfleischen. 

Als Mountainbiker haben wir uns an Recht und Gesetz zu halten und auch die Rechte anderer Besucher und Nutzer der Natur und des Waldes zu achten. Gleichermaßen können wir aber auch erwarten und müssen uns notfalls auch dafür engagieren, dass unsere Rechte geachtet werden und man sich bei Verboten und Sperrungen an Recht und Gesetz hält. 

Um es abschließend noch einmal mit den Worten des Verwaltungsgerichts Münster (Urteil vom 19.09.2005, 7 K 1509/02 - Wegedefinition) sagen:

Gelegentliche Missbrauchsfälle rechtfertigen es nicht, ..... die Betretungs- und Befahrensrechte gänzlich auszuschließen." 

In Teil 3 geht es dann um Ausnahmeregelungen als Kennzeichen von Willkür


----------



## Stopelhopser (19. Juli 2013)

> Ist schon mal jemand auf den Gedanken gekommen, eine ganze Kategorie an StraÃen oder generell alle StraÃen groÃrÃ¤umig fÃ¼r den Autoverkehr und alle Autofahrer zu sperren, nur weil manche Autofahrer die StraÃenverkehrsregelungen nicht einhalten? Nein, aber sicherlich werden jetzt manche



Ja das gibt es. Streckensperrung fÃ¼r Motorradfahrer (Wie Schauinsland bei Freiburg). Nicht das ich im Moment denen das gÃ¶nne oder nicht gÃ¶nne. Aber das widerstrebt mir auch. Jeder von denen zahlt KFZ-Steuer und kann ein Teil des StraÃennetzes nicht benutzen wegen ein paar RÃ¼peln.
Und es gibt durchaus gewÃ¼nschte Fahrtstrecken, wo eine Benutzung des Weges (an Sonn- und Feiertagen ist die Strecke gesperrt) sinnvoll wÃ¤re.
Wie gesagt, nicht mein Beritt, aber das Verbot fand ich von Anfang an Kacke. Das so was immer der Anfang von weiteren EinschrÃ¤nkungen wie sie nun die MTB'ler abkriegen ist war voraus zu sehen.
Argumentiert wird natÃ¼rlich mit Hurra Deutschland Argumenten: Seit der Sperrung gab es keine schweren oder gar tÃ¶dlichen UnfÃ¤lle mehrâ¦.


----------



## rayc (19. Juli 2013)

Was erwartest du, das Supergrundrecht hat nun mal Vorrang. 

Nicht ohne Grund trifft man sehr viele dt. Mopedfahrer in den Vogesen.
Streckensprerrungen am Wochenende für Mopedfahrer gibt es auch im Odenwald. Sinniger wäre es in meinen Augen den schwarzen Schafen den Führerschein zu entziehen statt Sippenhaft.
Da sage ich als Nicht-Mopedfahrer, Sippenhaft kennen wir als Mountainbiker zu Genüge und leider auch in vielen anderen Lebenslagen.
Unsere Politiker haben leider ein falsches Rechtsverständnis. Man könnte meinen, wir das Volk sind der Feind.

Ich mache es wie die Mopedfahrer, ich fahre zum Mountainbiken in die Vogesen und nicht in den Schwarzwald.
Ich muss niemanden mein Geld aufzwängen.
Leid tuen mir die Locals.

ray


----------



## Stopelhopser (19. Juli 2013)

Fast richtig bis auf *Sippenhaft*.


Aber inzwischen ist es wohl in den einschlägigen MO-Foren üblich darauf hin zu weisen, das kein Schwein mehr am WE die Fahrverbote kontrolliert, weil das Personal fehlt.
(Die müssen diese "Freigänger" bewachen - aber das ist eine andere Baustelle).

So ist es mit dem MTB auch, ich persönlich bin noch nie von einer anerkannten Behörde bzw. deren Vetreter auf ein Vergehen hin gewiesen worden.

Was Waldhüter, Jäger oder Sonstige sagen zählt bekanntlich nicht. Ich bin (zumindest am Anfang) ausgesprochen höfflich aber bestimmt. Meist sind die Argumentationsketten der Nörgler auch nicht durchgängig und zur Not könnten Sie immer noch mein Nummerschild aufschreiben. Können Sie nicht? Ich aber Ihres!
(In der Tat bestand mal für Roß und Reiter eine Nummernpflicht, damit der Waidmann und seine Vertreter den Sünder erfassen konnten, wie bei den Narrenzünften).


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juli 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Für die Nicht-Facebook-Mitglieder



Hi Helmut K 


Danke!  

(ich habe nämlich auch kein Facebook).



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## HelmutK (21. Juli 2013)

Wegbreitenregelungen im Lichte des Grundgesetz
Teil 3: Ausnahmeregelungen als Kennzeichen von Willkür

In der Diskussion um das Hessische Waldgesetz, wurde uns bzw. dem Verfasser dieses Kommentars vorgehalten, wir hätten von Recht keine Ahnung und würden unsachlich argumentieren, wenn wir im Zusammenhang mit dem ersten Gesetzesentwurf von Willkür sprachen. Abgesehen davon, dass der Verfasser Volljurist ist, haben wir uns bei diesem Vorwurf seinerzeit schlicht an der Einschätzung der Rechtsprechung zu vergleichbaren Gesetzesvorhaben orientiert. 

Wir bezogen uns auch nicht auf irgendwelche Gerichte, sondern z. B. den Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshof, der zu einem grundsätzlichen Verbot des Reitens verbunden mit der Möglichkeit der Erteilung von Ausnahmen/Befreiungen klar zu dem Ergebnis gelangt, dass sich das nicht in den für die Einschränkung von Grundrechten bestimmten Grenzen bewegt. Der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof spricht in diesem Zusammenhang, nämlich der Möglichkeit von Ausnahmen/Befreiungen, von Willkür und das berechtigt auch uns, derartige Gesetze, wie z. B. das Landeswaldgesetz in Baden-Württemberg als willkürlich zu bezeichnen. Aber der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof zeigt in seiner Begründung noch einen weiteren Aspekt auf:

"Eine derart einschneidende Regelung hinsichtlich des Reitverkehre auf Waldwegen stünde übrigens auch in Widerspruch zu den rahmenrechtlichen Vorschriften in § 14 Abs. 1 des Bundeswaldgesetzes, zu deren Beachtung die Länder künftig (§ 5 Bundeswaldgesetz) verpflichtet sind. Denn hiernach ist neben anderen Benutzungsmöglichkeiten auch das Reiten im Wald auf Straßen und Wegen grundsätzlich gestattet."

Der angeführte Beschluss des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16.06.1975 (Vf. 13-VII-74, Vf. 21-VII-73, Vf. 23-VII-73, Vf. 26-VII-73) mag vielleicht vielen außerhalb Bayerns nicht bekannt sein oder als nicht einschlägig erscheinen und vielleicht denkt mancher, dass eine Entscheidung aus dem Jahr 1975 Schnee von Gestern ist. Dies ist jedoch eine Fehleinschätzung. Auch wenn dieser Beschluss des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichshofs sich nur mit dem Reiten und in weiten Passagen auch nur mit der Bayerischen Verfassung beschäftigt, so ist er immer noch höchst akutell und zeigt eindrucksvoll warum landesweite Verbote gekoppelt mit der Chance/Möglichkeit auf Ausnahmen/Befreiungen verfassungsrechtlich nicht akzeptabel sind. 

Der Beschluss des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs steht auch nicht alleine, sondern reiht sich nahtlos in die Rechtsprechung deutscher Landesverfassungsgerichte und des Bundesverfassungsgerichts ein. Im zweiten Teil unserer Kommentarreihe hatten wir schon die Rechtsprechung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zu strukturellen Vollzugsdefiziten angesprochen; auch da geht es um staatliche Willkür.

In der Diskussion um das Hessische Waldgesetz haben wir unter dem Titel "Die Rückkehr der Feudalherren" einen weiteren Aspekt der Willkür angeprangert. Auch hier wurde uns Polemik und Unsachlichkeit vorgeworfen. Wir fanden dagegen, dass dieser Aspekt sehr wohl anzusprechen und durchaus aktuell war:

"Bei Verabschiedung des Bundeswaldgesetzes Anfang der siebziger Jahre hatten Politiker aller Parteien ihr Reformwerk noch als soziale Errungenschaft gefeiert. Erstmals wurde darin jedermann freies Betretungsrecht für das bewaldete Drittel der Republik eingeräumt. Endlich gehe die Ära feudaler Vorrechte zu Ende, verkündete damals der Präsident des Bayerischen Landtags, Rudolf Hanauer (CSU): "Vom Wald des Königs über den Wald des Staates zum Wald des Volkes." Doch Forstbürokraten, Jägern und privaten Waldbesitzern ging die volksnahe Öffnung der Wälder von Anfang an gegen den Strich. In zäher Lobbyarbeit haben sie es im Laufe der Jahre auf Länder- oder Kreisebene geschafft, das Betretungsrecht - besonders für Reiter - immer weiter einzuschränken. (Der
Spiegel http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8760993.html)

Anders als zu den mittelalterlichen Zeiten der Feudalherrschaft haben alle (!) Bürger in einem freiheitlich-demokratischen Rechtsstaat verfassungsrechtlich garantierte und geschützte Rechte, in die nur in engen Grenzen und unter Beachtung rechtsstaatlicher Verfahrensgrundsätze eingegriffen werden darf. Wir haben dies vorstehend sowie in den ersten beiden Teilen unserer Kommentare dargelegt.

Wenn aber nun der Gesetzgeber, wie z. B. Baden-Württemberg, das Radfahren auf allen Wegen unter 2 m kategorisch verbietet und als Ordnungswidrigkeit mit Strafen sanktioniert, dann lohnt sich auch hier eine Befassung mit den vorgesehenen Ausnahmen unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Willkür. Da steht in § 37 LWaldG BW schlicht:

"die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen"

Sie kann es also, sie muss es aber nicht. Es gibt keinen Anspruch auf Ausnahmen. Es gibt auch keine gesetzlichen Vorgaben dazu, nach welchen Kriterien eine Ausnahme erteilt wird oder sogar zu erteilen ist.

"die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen erlassen."

Und was macht man dann als Bürger, wenn die zuständige Forstbehörde kategorisch der Auffassung ist, dass man keine Ausnahmen erteilen wolle, während andernorts die zuständige Forstbehörde Ausnahmen gewährt? Haben die einen dann halt Pech und die anderen Glück gehabt? Wir sind der Meinung, dass das nichts mit Rechtsstaat, sondern sehr viel mit Willkür zu tun hat. Ein Betretungsrecht, das das Verbot zum Regelfall erklärt und Ausnahmen nur willkürlich gewährt, hat nichts mit einem freien Betretungsrecht zu tun, wie es die Väter und Mütter des Bundeswaldgesetzes im Auge hatten. Dafür gibt es keine rechtsstaatliche Legitimation.

Die Praxis in Baden-Württemberg zeigt aber bedauerlicherweise, dass man sich in einem solchen Rechtsverständnis mittlerweile sogar bequem eingerichtet hat. Da werden Verbände, die die Interessen von Radfahrern und Mountainbikern vertreten und unbequeme Fragen stellen, bei Gesprächen erst gar nicht berücksichtigt. So geschehen gerade kürzlich bei der Erstellung eines "Konsenspapiers" zum Mountainbiken im Schwarzwald. Auf die Einbeziehung von ADFC, BDR und DIMB hat man schlicht verzichtet; so viel zum Thema "Konsens". 

Da gibt es Arbeitspapiere zum Thema "Betretensrecht - Nutzungskonflikte und Steuerungsbedarf", die von kleinen Zirkeln erarbeitet wurden; wir zitieren:

"Es besteht ein gemeinsames Interesse von Land, Kommunen und Privaten als Waldbesitzer, der Wanderverbände, der Städte und Gemeinden, welche die Freizeitnutzung der freien Landschaft für Ihre Bürgerinnen und Bürger und zur Förderung des Tourismus gestalten möchten, Problemfelder zu identifizieren, Nutzungskonflikte zu minimieren und Fehlentwicklungen zu korrigieren."

Fehlt das was? Wo steht da etwas von den Interessen der Radfahrer, der Mountainbiker, der Reiter, der Geocacher, etc. Haben Radfahrer, Mountainbiker, Reiter, Geocacher, etc. kein Recht, die Freizeitnutzung der freien Landschaft mit zu gestalten? Statt miteinander zu reden, bilden sich elitäre Kreis, reden über Radfahrer, Mountainbiker, Reiter, Geocacher, etc. und pflegen ihre Vorurteile über Radfahrer, Mountainbiker, Reiter, Geocacher, etc. und, wen mag es noch verwundern, machen sie zu Problemfeldern, Verursachern von Nutzungskonflikten und Fehlentwicklungen. Auch das hat etwas mit Willkür zu tun.

"In einer gemeinsamen Arbeitsgruppe unter Beteiligung des Schwäbischen Albvereins, des Schwarzwaldvereins und des Odenwaldklubs für die Wanderverbände, des Gemeindetags für die Städte und Gemeinden, der Forstkammer für den Kommunal- und Privatwald, des MLR wurde deshalb eine Problemanalyse und Bewertung für die beteiligten Akteure erarbeitet."

Fehlt da jemand? Warum hat man nicht die Verbände aller Akteure wie z. B. den ADFC, den BDR und die DIMB einbezogen. Da wird analysiert, problematisiert und bewertet, aber die Betroffenen hält man schön aussen vor. Da möchte man sich mit einem gerüttelten Maß an Sarkasmus ja fast schon eine förmliche Anklage vor einem Strafgericht wünschen, denn dort hat man wenigstens das Recht auf Gehör. Das Ganze ergibt aber durchaus auch einen Sinn und verstärkt den unangenehmen Eindruck der Klüngelei, wenn man sich noch einmal folgende Aussage zur Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel vor Augen hält:

"Aufgrund bestehender Interessenskonflikte, unter anderem mit den Wanderverbänden" (Drucksache 14/5786)

Muss man daraus schließen, dass Radfahrer und Mountainbiker mit der 2-Meter-Regel deshalb in ihren Rechte beschränkt und sanktioniert werden, weil es die Wanderverbände so wollen, weil die Wanderverbände kein Interesse an einem freien Betretungsrecht für alle haben, wie es in anderen Bundesländern bewährte und gelebte Praxis ist. Sehen die Wanderverbände die Freiheitsrechte ihrer Klientel nur dann als gewahrt an, wenn für andere die Freiheitsrechte eingeschränkt gelten? Wir haben für uns als Mountainbiker erkannt, dass unsere Freiheit nur besteht, wenn wir auf andere Rücksicht nehmen:

"Jeder hat das Recht auf freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt"

Das gilt aber auch umgekehrt und auch wir haben darauf Anspruch. Wir warten deshalb nicht nur auf Antworten auf unsere Fragen und Vorwürfe, sondern vor allem auf die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg.

*Schlussbemerkung:* Teil 1 bis 3 gibt es demnächst in ergänzter und überarbeiteter Fassung auch als "Streitschrift" auf der DIMB-Homepage zum Lesen, Ausdrucken, Mitnehmen und bohrende Fragen stellen


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Juli 2013)

Der Jugendverband des Schwarzwaldvereines scheint die Zeichen der Zeit schon erkannt zu haben:


http://www.jugend-im-schwarzwaldverein.de/jswv/wandern-2/

"Zitat" Jugendwandern

Das, was wir unter âJugendwandernâ verstehen, erstreckt sich Ã¼ber ein breites Spektrum. Kriterien sind dabei fÃ¼r uns:

    die Fortbewegung aus eigener Kraft (Bewegung),
    draussen (Natur)
    zusammen mit anderen Kindern, Jugendlichen und ihren Jugendleitern (Gemeinschaft) stattfindet,
    die gemeinsam als Gruppe aktiv werden (Engagement statt Konsum).

Darunter lÃ¤sst sich die Schatzsuche im Wald, die Kanufahrt, die Mountainbiketour genauso fassen, wie die âklassische Wanderungâ per pedes.
http://www.jugend-im-schwarzwaldver...uploads/2012/09/Jugendwandern-in-oder-out.pdf "


Ich empfehle bei allen Mailingaktionen auch jeweils eine Kopie an den Jugendverband senden.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juli 2013)

Auch bei  www.less2m.de freut man sich, dass endlich Bewegung in die Sache kommt und überlegt schon, was aus dem Namen werden soll.


----------



## martinos (22. Juli 2013)

wer hat die 2m-Regelung erfunden? Die Appenzeller: http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/appenzell-den-bikern-gehts-an-den-kragen.html


----------



## HelmutK (26. Juli 2013)

Neues von FB 


"Open Trails! Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg"

Unsere Posts zum Thema "Wegbreitenregelungen im Lichte des Grundgesetz" haben nicht nur in Kommentaren, sondern auch durch Likes und Teilen eine große Resonanz erfahren. Wir haben die Posts nun zusammen gefasst, leicht überarbeitet und um ein paar weitere Aspekte ergänzt. Das Ergebnis in Form einer Streitschrift - nomen est omen - findet Ihr auf der DIMB Homepage, zum Lesen im Gesamtkontext, zum Ausdrucken, zum Verteilen, zum Verlinken, etc. 

Bitte helft uns auch durch Liken und Teilen dieses Post, unsere Botschaft zu verbreiten:

"Open Trails! Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg"

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/306-die-rechtslage-in-baden-wuerttemberg
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Wegbreitenregelungen_im_Lichte_des_Grundgesetz.pdf


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt mal den unten stehenden Text in einigen baden-württembergischen IBC-Threads und Foren, Facebook-Gruppen etc. gepostet. Hoffentlich können wir das Thema "Mitarbeit in der DIMB" in Kürze noch konkretisieren (Arbeitsgruppe X, Y, Z; lokale Aktionen etc.).

Vielleicht mögt Ihr den Text unten so oder so ähnlich ja auch in Euren Kreisen verteilen!
Dabei aber bitte Doppel-Posts vermeiden, ich habe jetzt (Freitagnachmittag, 26.7.) in fast allen Threads gepostet, die ich hier im IBC-Forum unter Stuttgart und Umgebung gefunden habe.

Herzlichen Gruß
Hockdrik


TEXTVOR(SCH)LAG(E)



*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz gewehrt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Walde bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich möglichst viele Biker aller Disziplinen für das Thema engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook -> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
DIMB Homepage -> http://www.dimb.de/


----------



## HelmutK (27. Juli 2013)

Wir betreiben gerade ein wenig rechtshistorische Forschung zur 2-Meter-Regel in Ba-Wü und da finden sich ein paar recht interessante Zitate aus dem Jahr 1995 

_"Daß im Begegnungsverkehr zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgängern vor allem in Ballungsräumen und an bestimmten touristischen Schwerpunkten Konflikte aufträten, sei absurd. Dafür bedürfe es nicht der Aufnahme einer für das ganze Land geltenden Regelung für Wege unter 2 m Breite in das Gesetz."_

_"Der Abgeordnete der XYZ entgegnet, es sei absurd, das Mißtrauen zu haben, dass Mountainbiker keine Rücksicht auf Kinder nähmen."_

Das sehen wir nicht nur genau so, sondern wir halten uns auch an das Rücksichtnahmegebot.

_"Die Regierung will ja das Radfahren im Wald auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite generell verbieten. Ich sage Ihnen, Herr Minister Weiser, jetzt schon voraus, dass Sie bei dieser Tour einen Speichenbruch erleiden werden - ganz einfach deswegen, weil erstens Baden-Württemberg das einzige Land im Bundesgebiet ist, das eine solche Regelung vorsieht, und weil Sie zweitens eine solche Regelung vorsehen, ohne den wissenschaftlich gesicherten Beweis angetreten zu haben, dass Radler für größere Umweltschäden sorgen oder auch nur eine größere Wildstörung hervorrufen als Wanderer. Drittens ist - das ist schon mehrfach angesprochen worden - die Wegbreite eine unbestimmte Größe. Die Radfahrer müssten also immer ihren Zollstock mitnehmen, um zu sehen, ob sie noch auf einem Weg über 2 m Breite oder schon auf einem unter 2 m Breite sind. Das ist praktisch nicht umsetzbar. Es ist auch zu bemerken: In den Städten gibt es jede Menge Radwege unter 2 m Breite, auf denen sich wesentlich mehr Fußgänger befinden. Dort passiert praktisch nichts. Dort soll es unproblematisch sein, aber im Wald wird es zum großen Problem hochstilisiert. Ich sage darauf nur: Da wurde wieder einmal Klientelpflege betrieben."_

Den Betreffenden, der auch heute noch politisch aktiv ist, sowie seine Partei, für die er damals sprach und die heute in der Regierungsverantwortung ist, werden wir mal gelegentlich an diese Worte erinnern. 


Aber es gab natürlich auch Befürworter der 2-Meter-Regel:

_"Ich denke, dass wir das liberalste Waldgesetz überhaupt haben, was das Recht auf freies Betreten des Waldes angeht."
_

OK, der Urheber des letzten Zitats litt wohl ein wenig unter Realitätsverlust, als er das sagte 

_"Es waren die Fahrradfahrer selbst - nicht alle und sicherlich nicht der größte Teil, sondern nur ein kleine, aber um so aggressivere Minderheit -, die durch ihr Verhalten dazu beigetragen haben, dass wir heute zu gesetzlichen Regelungen, was das Fahrradfahren im Wald anbelangt, kommen müssen."_

Da stockt einem fast der Atem. Vielleicht hätten wir dem Verfasser dieses Zitats, der auch heute noch im Landtag sitzt,  schon damals unsere Streitschrift "Wegbreitenregelungen im Lichte des Grundgesetzes" zusenden sollen.

Im Rahmen eines umfassenden Dossiers wollen wir demnächst diese und weitere Aussagen der Politik zur 2-Meter-Regel veröffentlichen. Falls Ihr Zeit und Lust habt, könnt Ihr uns beim Recherchieren helfen. Interessante Fundstücke - bitte immer mit Quellenangabe und/oder Link - postet Ihr bitte hier oder sendet sie an rechtsreferent ät dimb.de


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juli 2013)

Wer sind denn die Urheber dieser Zitate?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. August 2013)

Wie sieht es aus mit einer Petition an dem BW-Landtag, die eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel fordert ?

Die hess. Petition hatten schließlich auch über 50.000 MTBlerInnen unterzeichnet.


----------



## HelmutK (1. August 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit einer Petition an dem BW-Landtag, die eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel fordert ?
> 
> Die hess. Petition hatten schließlich auch über 50.000 MTBlerInnen unterzeichnet.



Ähnlich wie auch in Hessen lassen sich die Vorarbeiten nicht mal so mit links aus dem Ärmel schütteln, sondern erfordern einiges an Schreibtischarbeit. Manches haben wir schon fertig wie z. B. Umbenennung der Facebook-Seite in Open Trails (https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails), eine erste Streitschrift ist auf der Homepage (http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Wegbreitenregelungen_im_Lichte_des_Grundgesetz.pdf), eine aktualisierte Darstellung der Rechtslage in Ba-Wü mit eigenem Punkt zur 2-Meter-Regel ist online (http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/306-die-rechtslage-in-baden-wuerttemberg).

Aktuell arbeiten wir an einer zentralen Kampagnenseite auf der DIMB Homepage sowie einem Flyer und Plakat sowie weiteren Publikationen sind in der Pipeline (eine bereits kurz vor der Veröffentlichung) und diversen anderen "Kleinigkeiten", aber das Licht am Ende des Tunnels wird langsam größer und heller. Und neben ein paar Neuerungen im Vergleich zu Hessen wird es sicherlich auch wieder eine Online-Petition geben (ist auch schon in Arbeit) 

Last but not least: Wer sich mal genauer auf der DIMB-Homepage umschaut, findet noch ein weiteres Projekt an dem wir bereits seit einiger Zeit arbeiten und das zur Eurobike offiziell starten soll. Wer möchte, darf dafür aber auch schon vorher aktiv werden http://dimb.de/online-spenden


----------



## ciao heiko (2. August 2013)

Auch ich darf Helmut beipflichten. Wir sind dabei die Sache voranzutreiben. Jetzt ist es wichtig, dass Ihr Kontakte knüpft, eure Adressbücher füllt und eure FB Freundeslisten pflegt. Damit zum Zeitpunkt von Veröffentlichungen eine möglichst grosse Zahl an Personen, und damit sind ausdrücklich nicht nur Biker gemeint, informiert wird. 

Durchforstet das Web und FB nach möglichen Freunden.

Wer sich direkt einbringen möchte, Ideen und Vorschläge hat, der sende Helmut (oder mir) eine PN oder melde sich bei der DIMB direkt. 

Und bei aller Arbeit noch am Rande ein kleines Spässchen. Mancher Bikerversender hat schon das passende Zubehör für einen Bikeurlaub in Baden Württemberg im Programm:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/park-tool-bandmass-rr-12/aid:248837

ciao heiko


----------



## Mountain77 (2. August 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Und bei aller Arbeit noch am Rande ein kleines Spässchen. Mancher Bikerversender hat schon das passende Zubehör für einen Bikeurlaub in Baden Württemberg im Programm:
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/park-tool-bandmass-rr-12/aid:248837
> ciao heiko



Wäre doch ein schönes merchandising Objekt.
Aber ist nicht ein zwei Meter Zollstock quer über dem Lenker besser? 

Wie aufgeschlossen ist eigentlich der Tourismusverband in BW in Hinsicht auf die Wünsche der MTBler? Anfang des Jahres wurde ja noch fleissig mit den Trails geworben.

Viele Grüße aus NRW


----------



## HelmutK (3. August 2013)

Aus diversen Posts auf Facebook ist eine weitere Publikation zum Thema entstanden

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/O-Tone_zur_2-Meter-Regel.pdf


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. August 2013)

Gestern lief im Bayerischen Fernsehen in der Abendschau - Der Süden zwischen Minute 9:15 und 12:45 ein netter Bericht übers Mountainbiken. 

In BaWü wäre so ein Bericht nicht möglich gewesen (fast alles illegal).


----------



## Nerverider (5. August 2013)

Es war ja nicht anders zu erwarten. Die Ewiggestrigen und ihre Lobby bringen sich in Stellung. Aktueller Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung zum Thema FDP Anfrage zur 2m Regel. Seht hier.

Wie immer, fleissig kommentieren und dabei hÃ¶flich bleiben ;-)

Hier noch die offizielle Antwort des Ministeriums auf die FDP Anfrage: Antrag der Abg. Dr. Friedrich Bullinger u.a. FDP/DVP
- Radfahren im Wald â Waldwegenutzung im SpannungsverhaÌltnis - Drucksache 15/3726


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. August 2013)

> ..., wo der Anteil der Waldpfade von 2,5 auf 10 Prozent der gekennzeichneten Strecken für Mountainbiker erhöht werden soll.



Für alle, die sich auf 10 Prozent Singletrails freuen:

2,5 % von 8500 km sind 212,5 km 
dann kommen also noch 637,5 km dazu.

Im Schwarzwald gibt es alleine über 10.000 km markierte Wanderwege unter 2,00 m Breite. 
In ganz Baden-Württemberg dürfte es um die 200.000 km Waldwege unter 2,00 m Breite geben, für die sich i. d. R. kaum jemand interessiert, auf denen man aber auch nicht radfahren darf.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. August 2013)

Gerne und auch immer wieder werden Konflikte und Unfälle zwischen Mountainbikern und anderen Erholungssuchenden als Rechtfertigung und Vorwand für das Unrecht der 2-m-Regel benutzt. 

Nach der letzten Studie Studie Wandern & Mountainbiken aus dem Jahr 2012 von Prof. Dr. Ulrich Schraml vom Institut für Forst- und Umweltpolitik der Universität Freiburg in Auftrag stören sich 2 % der Wanderer sehr und 4,6 % ziemlich an der bloßen Anwesenheit von Radfahrern. 6,6 % reichen also schon. Wenn das mal nicht unverhältnismäßig ist, ...

Nun wird auch immer wieder der selbe tödliche Zusammenstoß zwischen einem Radfahrer und einer Joggerin vom 1. September 2009 als Beleg für häufige schwere, in mehreren Fällen sogar tödliche Unfälle mit Radfahrern im Wald genommen. 

Die Stuttgarter Nachrichten berichteten in zwei Artikeln über diesen Unfall:
Anklage nach tödlichem Radunfall vom 15.07.2010

Lest bitte zuerst den oben verlinkten Artikel und dann erst den Folgenden:
Bewährungsstrafe nach tödlichem Radunfall vom 12.11.2010

Im zweiten Artikel stellt sich raus:



> Ein einmaliger Fall, sagt ein Stuttgarter Staatsanwalt. Seine Anklagebehörde hatte jedenfalls noch keinen, bei dem "ein Radfahrer einen Fußgänger totgefahren hat".


Ein einmaliger Fall!


> Zwei- bis dreimal die Woche radelt er nach eigenen Angaben zu seinem Arbeitsplatz in Sindelfingen, immer auf demselben Weg.


Kein typisches Mountainbiken, sondern viel mehr ein Unfall auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


> Der 33-Jährige hatte hinter den beiden Joggerinnen geklingelt. Die 66-Jährige lief in der Mitte des Waldwegs, ihre Freundin links daneben. Für den Radfahrer war auf dem schmalen, asphaltierten Weg rechts noch eine Lücke von 80 bis 100 Zentimetern.


Der Weg war also asphaltiert und neben zwei Joggerinnen war auch noch 1 Meter Platz. Da es laut ForstBW in Baden-Württenberg in der Regel entweder Wege gibt, die deutlich unter 2 m breit sind oder aber Fahrwege die in aller Regel mindestens 3,50 m sind, wird es sich wohl um einen Fahrweg gehandelt haben.

Die 2-Meter-Regel wird also mit Unfällen auf breiten, asphaltierten Wegen verteidigt. Was haben diese jedoch mit der 2-m-Regel zu tun?



> Doch für den Richter spielte "Tempo 40 oder 60" keine entscheidende Rolle. Fest steht nämlich, so Kirbach: "Er war viel zu schnell."


Genau das ist der Punkt:

Die Rechtslage ist auch ohne 2-Meter-Regel jedenfalls eindeutig. Radfahrer haben auf gemeinsam genutzten Wegen die Belange der Fußgänger besonders zu berücksichtigen (vgl. OLG Oldenburg, NJW-RR 2004, 890). Selbstverständlich haben auch Fußgänger auf Radfahrer Rücksicht zu nehmen und diesen die Möglichkeit zum Passieren zu geben; den Radfahrer treffen aber im erhöhten Maße Sorgfaltspflichten. Deswegen muss er bei einer unklaren Verkehrslage gegebenenfalls per Blickkontakt eine Verständigung mit dem Fußgänger herstellen; soweit erforderlich, muss Schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren werden, damit ein sofortiges Anhalten möglich ist. Auf betagte oder unachtsame Fußgänger muss der Radfahrer besondere Rücksicht nehmen; mit Unaufmerksamkeiten oder Schreckreaktionen muss er rechnen (vgl. OLG Oldenburg am angeführten Ort).

Damit wird deutlich, dass durch ein an die jeweilige Situation angepasstes Verhalten der Beteiligten Konflikte vermieden werden können. Insbesondere weist das Gericht auf die erhöhte Sorgfaltspflicht der Radfahrer und den Vorrang der Fußgänger auf gemeinsam benutzten Wegen hin. Es vergisst aber auch nicht zu erwähnen, dass selbstverständlich auch Fußgänger auf Radfahrer Rücksicht zu nehmen und diesen die Möglichkeit zum Passieren zu geben haben.

Damit konkretisiert das Gericht gleichzeitig auch das Prinzip der Gemeinverträglichkeit, wie es z. B. für das Betretungsrecht in der freien Natur und im Wald gilt und einen allgemeinen Grundsatz für das Verhalten der Erholungssuchenden zueinander enthält. Demnach darf die Rechtsausübung anderer nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (§ 37 Abs. 1 Satz 3 LWaldG und § 49 Abs. 2 Satz 2 NatSchG).

So kann es dem Radfahrer gegebenenfalls geboten sein abzusteigen, um dem Fußgänger dem ihm gebührenden Vorrang einzuräumen. Auf der anderen Seite sind auch die Fußgänger an die Gemeinverträglichkeitsklausel gebunden und dürfen Radfahrer nicht unnötig behindern. Im unübersichtlichen Terrain ist es nach den allgemeinen Regeln dem Radfahrer geboten nur so schnell zu fahren, dass er sein Fahrrad ständig beherrscht und innerhalb der übersehbaren Strecke notfalls sofort anhalten kann (vgl. auch § 3 Abs. 1 StVO).

Wofür braucht`s also die 2-Meter-Regel?

Einen weiteren Artikel gibt es noch in der Stuttgarter Zeitung vom 13.11.2010 Bewährung für rasenden Radfahrer


> Der Richter nutzte die Verhandlung, um an alle Verkehrsteilnehmer zu appellieren. "Wie oft machen wir als Auto- oder Radfahrer Fehler und sind hinterher froh, dass nichts passiert ist?". Der Angeklagte habe dieses Glück nicht gehabt. "Ich bin sicher, dass dieser Prozess nicht ohne Eindruck für ihn bleibt."


In Baden-Württemberg wird aber ein einmaliger Fehler eines einzelnen Radfahrers als Vorwand genommen alle Radfahrer von schmalen Wegen zu verbannen.
Ein eigenartiges Verständnis von Rechtstaatlichkeit wird dort gepflegt.

Und hier gibs auch noch einen Artikel: War da ein Rad-Rowdy im Wald unterwegs?
Sind in Baden-Württemberg also die meisten Radfahrer Rad-Rowdys, die die 2-Meter-Regel rechtfertigen?
Oder stellt man die Mountainbiker nur gerne als Rad-Rowdys dar, um am Unrecht der 2-Meter-Regel festhalten zu können?

Im Übrigen handelte es sich bei dem Weg um einen Feldweg, wo das Waldgesetz nicht einmal einschlägig ist.


----------



## Nerverider (6. August 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Gerne und auch immer wieder werden Konflikte und Unfälle zwischen Mountainbikern und anderen Erholungssuchenden als Rechtfertigung und Vorwand für das Unrecht der 2-m-Regel benutzt.
> 
> Nach der letzten Studie Studie Wandern & Mountainbiken aus dem Jahr 2012 von Prof. Dr. Ulrich Schraml vom Institut für Forst- und Umweltpolitik der Universität Freiburg in Auftrag stören sich 2 % der Wanderer sehr und 4,6 % ziemlich an der bloßen Anwesenheit von Radfahrern.
> 
> Nun wird auch immer wieder der selbe tödliche Zusammenstoß zwischen einem Radfahrer und einer Joggerin vom 1. September 2009 als Beleg für häufige schwere, in mehreren Fällen sogar tödliche Unfälle mit Radfahrern im Wald genommen.



Das zeigt nur wieder sehr deutlich, dass die Herren und Damen Politiker unreflektiert das nachplappern, was ihnen diejenigen einflüstern, von denen sie sich die meisten Wählerstimmen erhoffen. Anscheinend wohl alte Verbandsmeier des Schäbischen Albvereins und der anderen Wandervögelverbände. Da unterscheiden sich die Grünen in keinster Weise von den Schwarzen und zementieren damit ihr Öffentliches Bild als Partei der Verbote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (6. August 2013)

*Auf Facebook https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails gepostet:
*
Eine schallende Ohrfeige für alle Radfahrer und Mountainbiker!

Wenn man den Bericht in der Stuttgarter Zeitung sowie die dort verlinkte Stellungnahme des Landwirtschaftsministeriums liest, dann möchte man seinen Augen kaum trauen. Die FDP stellt ein paar durchaus berechtigte Fragen und das Ministerium für ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz brüskiert alle Radfahrer und Mountainbiker und rechtfertigt die 2-Meter-Regel unter anderem damit: 

"Die Wanderverbände in Baden-Württemberg lehnen eine Aufhebung der 2-m-Regel deshalb nachdrücklich ab."

Wie sagte der Abg. Buchter (Grüne) noch 1995 in der Opposition:

"Ich sage darauf nur: Da wurde wieder einmal Klientelpflege betrieben."

Aber es wird noch abenteuerlicher! Jetzt wird die 2-Meter-Regel plötzlich unter Berufung auf eine Recherche der Stuttgarter Zeitung damit gerechtfertigt, dass es "immer wieder zu teils schweren, in mehreren Fällen sogar tödlichen Unfällen mit Radfahrern im Wald" gekommen sei. Nun - in der Stellungnahme des Ministerium vom 01.02.2010 (Drucksache 14/5786) war davon noch nichts bekannt. Aber wir werden auch diesem neuen Argument nachgehen und es auf seinen Wahrheitsgehalt ganz genau überpüfen, aber wir brauchen Eure Hilfe. Wer kann uns diese Recherche beschaffen? Bitte an rechtsreferent ät dimb.de senden.

Während in anderen Bundesländern das freie Betretungsrecht die Regel und das Verbot die Einschränkung ist, verfolgt der Minister Alexander Bode offenbar einen ganz anderen Ansatz. Das Verbot als Regel soll bestehen bleiben, liberale Regelungen aus anderen Bundesländern, die dort vollkommen unproblematisch funktionieren, werden mit einer angeblichen Rechtsklarheit in Haftungsfragen begründet. Minister Alexander Bode sollte mal bei seinen Juristen im Ministerium nachfragen, wo die Haftung nach Unfällen geregelt ist? Dann würde er (hoffentlich) lernen, dass das Haftungsrecht bundeseinheitlich im Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch und nicht im baden-württembergischen Waldgesetz geregelt ist.

Der Minister Alexander Bode scheint auch ein seltsames Verständnis von der Berücksichtigung von Interessensgruppen zu haben, wenn eine Arbeitsgruppe aus Schwarzwald-Tourismus GmbH, den beiden Naturparken des Schwarzwalds, dem Schwarzwaldverein und ForstBW und deren Strategiepapier lobt. Da ist dann sogar die Rede von dem anspruchsvollen Ziel, "eine Verbesserung der radtouristischen Attraktivität für eine zunehmende Zahl von Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbikern zu schaffen." Da müssen wir mal ein wenig sarkastisch werden und Danke sagen, dass alle so bemüht sind, uns Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker glücklich zu machen. Nur mit uns und unseren Interessensvertretungen mag man nicht reden. Da sagen wir doch lieber - Nein, Danke!

Die Wurzel allen Übels in Baden-Württemberg liegt in der 2-Meter-Regel. Aber kaum in der Regierungsverantwortung scheinen die Grünen und die SPD in Baden-Württemberg alles vergessen zu haben, wofür sie noch in der Opposition standen und was sie in den langen Oppositionsjahren zu Recht kritisiert haben. Sehen wir hier eine Korrumpierung durch Macht? Verteidigt der grüne Minister Alexander Bode vielleicht nur deshalb die 2-Meter-Regel, die seine Partei in der Vergangenheit mit überzeugenden Argumenten kritisierte, weil jetzt die FDP als Oppositionspartei der Abschaffung angeregt hat. Lieber Herr Minister Bode: So schaffen sie sich keine Freunde bei den Radfahrern und MountainbikerInnen. 

Radfahren und Mountainbiken gehören zu den umweltfreundlichsten Sport- und Fortbewegungarten. Die Umweltbilanz der Radfahrer und Mountainbiker ist gerade auch im Vergleich zum Wandern hervorragend. Wir starten unsere Touren nämlich überwiegend von zu Hause aus. Lieber Herr Minister Bode: Lesen sie einfach mal die von uns auf der DIMB-Homepage veröffentlichten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse und Studien, statt weiter die Vorurteile Ihrer Amtsvorgänger zu verbreiten. 

"Wir können alles. Ausser Hochdeutsch." lautet eine bekannte Imagekampagne zu Baden-Württemberg. "Wir können alles. Außer die 2-Meter-Regel abzuschaffen" scheint aber auch unter Rot-Grün zu gelten. Da könnte man fast den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Schwarz-Gelb in Hessen die fortschrittlichere Kombination ist, denn dort gibt es seit dem 27.06.2013 ein modernes und bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht, das auf eine feste Wegbreite verzichtet, das freie Betretungsrecht auf allen Wegen auch für Radfahrer und MountainbikerInnen zur Regel macht und auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und ein Miteinander setzt. Wir wäre es denn mit 

"Wir können alles. Sogar die 2-Meter-Regel abschaffen"

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....gel.d449df53-6db3-41c4-bb0c-e988b8a708cf.html

Weitere Anregungen für Kommentare, Leserbriefe etc. findet Ihr auf Facebook https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails sowie auf 

www.dimb.de 
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Wegbreitenregelungen_im_Lichte_des_Grundgesetz.pdf
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/O-Tone_zur_2-Meter-Regel.pdf
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Geschichte_der_2-Meter-Regel_in_Thringen.pdf
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...dG_Anlage_1_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/erfolge/426-nicht-mit-uns-gesetzesaenderung-in-hessen
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/306-die-rechtslage-in-baden-wuerttemberg

More to come


----------



## boulder2002 (6. August 2013)

Ob Schwarz/Gelb oder Grün/Rot macht leider nicht den geringsten Unterschied.



> Albvereinsmitglied Kretschmann, der sich selbst als Naturfreund bezeichnet, sagte bei seiner Festansprache: Im deutschen Südwesten schlägt das Wanderherz Europas......Der Mensch sei ein Läufer und Wandern gehöre zu seiner Natur.



Gerlinde Kretschmann ist Wanderführerin beim Albverein



> Das Wandern muss nach Ansicht des Schwäbischen Albvereins einen festen Platz im Schulleben haben. Bei dieser Initiative wird der Verein von Gerlinde Kretschmann, der Frau des Ministerpräsidenten, unterstützt.



Wir sind hier in Baden-Württemberg und die ältere Generation auf dem Land ist seit Geburt Albvereinsmitglied ungeachtet der Parteizugehörigkeit. Dass die Albvereinsgruppen vermehrt auch MTB-Ausflüge anbieten, scheint noch nicht bei allen angekommen zu sein.


----------



## prince67 (6. August 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> ... Dass die Albvereinsgruppen vermehrt auch MTB-Ausflüge anbieten, scheint noch nicht bei allen angekommen zu sein.


Und dabei auch oft auf illegalen Wegen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2013)

Die Tatsache, dass sich irgendjemand bemüssigt fühlt, die 2m-Regel jetzt noch mal öffentlich zu bekräftigen, zeigt doch nur, dass unsere Aktivitäten hier und an anderen Stellen schon Wirkung zeigen


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2013)

in dem Sinne Flagge zeigen:

_"Das Radfahren im Wald wird in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg auch kÃ¼nftig nur auf Wegen erlaubt sein, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind. âDie Zwei-Meter-Regelung hat sich bewÃ¤hrtâ, erklÃ¤rte Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde (GrÃ¼ne) den Stuttgarter Nachrichten auf eine FDP-Anfrage." _
Zitat aus StN-Artikel zur 2m-Regel

Aus meiner Sicht ein guter Anlass, mit Online-Kommentaren und Leserbriefen deutlich zu machen, dass es unter den WÃ¤hlern nicht nur Wanderer gibt und dass ein Miteinander im Wald statt 2m-Regel die viel bessere LÃ¶sung ist.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. August 2013)

Die 2-Meter-Regel auch hier in der Presse:
Für Mountainbiker gilt weiter Zwei-Meter-Regel


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2013)

So wie ich die Presse kenne, wird der Artikel jetzt so oder so ähnlich in BaWü die Runde machen. Ein idealer Anknüpfungspunkt, für alle Biker in BaWü sich bei ihren lokalen und regionalen Medien gegen die 2m-Regel stark zu machen.


----------



## dogzice (6. August 2013)

"lustigerweise" habe ich jetzt schon 3 oder 4 Artikel in unterschiedlichen Zeitungen heute zu dem Thema gelesen. Alle vom selben Autor. Was da wohl dahinter steckt?


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. August 2013)

Die Biker aus dem Wald fern zuhalten 
Das wird wohl dahinter Stecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2013)

Wiederverwendung gleicher Artikel in unterschiedlichen Medien ist Ausdruck der Einsparungen und Fusionen bei den Redaktionen.

Ein Grund, warum die Berichte nicht differenzierter ausfallen. Entsprechend müssen wir dem unsere Position entgegenhalten, damit die nicht einfach nur schreiben, was andere ihnen mundgerecht servieren.


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2013)

Ohne jetzt nachgemessen zu haben, gibt es sicher den einen oder anderen kombinierten Fuß-und Radweg unter 2 meter Breite in der Stadt


----------



## ciao heiko (6. August 2013)

Nachdem die Grünen in BW schon mit Stuttgart21 und massiven Kürzungen in der Bildungspolitik entäuscht haben, kommt jetzt diese unverständliche Stellungnahme. Die beiden ersten Sachen kann man vieleicht noch mit dem Hinweis auf Bürgerentscheid bzw. Haushalt verstehen, bei der Äusserung zu 2m Regelung hingegen fehlt jedes überzeugende Argument.

Wir wollen doch nichts andreres als die Gleichbehalndlung aller Waldnutzer wie in Hessen, mit Unterstützung von Nabu und BUND, vorgemacht. 

Im September ist Bundestagswahl. Schreibt an den Bundesvorstand der Grünen was dieser Unsinn in BW soll. Die Gruppe der Mountainbiker und die Wähler der Grünen haben bisher eine erstaunlich hohe Schnittmenge.

PS. ich habe gerade eine Mail an Chem Özdemir gesendet, da er aus BW kommt.
http://www.gruene.de/partei/cem-oezdemir.html

ciao heiko


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. August 2013)

Im Tagblatt:
Bonde: Enge Waldwege bleiben für Mountainbiker meist tabu
und in der Südwest Presse

Vielleicht sollte man aber auch gar nicht so überrascht sein, dass die selben Ministerialbeamten unter grün/rot zu keinem anderen Ergebnis als unter schwarz/gelb kommen.
Das allerdings sollte aber dem Herrn Minister Bonde und den Abgeordneten der Grünen und der SPD zu denken geben.


----------



## Stopelhopser (6. August 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wiederverwendung gleicher Artikel in unterschiedlichen Medien ist Ausdruck der Einsparungen und Fusionen bei den Redaktionen.
> 
> Ein Grund, warum die Berichte nicht differenzierter ausfallen. Entsprechend müssen wir dem unsere Position entgegenhalten, damit die nicht einfach nur schreiben, was andere ihnen mundgerecht servieren.



Absolut.

Das faule Schreiberpack hat das copy and paste quasi erfunden.
Ohne zu ahnen, wes sie damit anrichten. Aber Hauptsache die Seiten werden gefüllt.


----------



## mw.dd (6. August 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Absolut.
> 
> Das faule Schreiberpack hat das copy and paste quasi erfunden.
> Ohne zu ahnen, wes sie damit anrichten. Aber Hauptsache die Seiten werden gefüllt.



Dagegen können wir uns leicht wehren: Einfach die Kommentare ebenfalls kopieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_wiesel (6. August 2013)

Selber Artikel, andere Zeitung:

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...gel.d449df53-6db3-41c4-bb0c-e988b8a708cf.html 

Habe mein Kommentar schon dazu geschreiben


----------



## HelmutK (7. August 2013)

Unsere heutiger Facebook-Post auf https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails zum Thema:

Wenn ein Minister wie Alexander Bonde spricht, dann findet das in den Medien in Baden-Württemberg schnell Verbreitung. Der Artikel aus den Stuttgarter Nachrichten findet sich mittlerweile auch in anderen Zeitungen und wir können und sollten das auch fort entsprechend kommentieren. 

Wir haben zwischenzeitlich bei den Stuttgarter Nachrichten die von dem Minister Alexander Bonde angeführte Recherche zu Unfällen und Todesfällen angefordert und tatsächlich auch erhalten. Im Gegensatz zu ihm bzw. seinem Ministerium haben wir die Recherche allerdings auch gelesen. Es geht darin gar nicht um Unfälle zwischen Fußgängern und Mountainbikern auf Wegen im Wald, wie beispielhaft folgendes Zitat zeigt:

"Am Montag kam ein 72-Jähriger in Winterbach, Rems-Murr-Kreis, auf seinem Rennrad ums Leben, als er die Vorfahrt eines 62-jährigen Autofahrers nicht beachtete. Der Aufprall war so stark, dass der Radler später seinen schweren Verletzungen erlag. Am selben Tag erlitt ein 54-jähriger Radfahrer auf einem Feldweg in Stuttgart-Möhringen schwerste Verletzungen, als er beim Versuch, einem Fußball auszuweichen, auf den Asphalt stürzte. Stunden zuvor war ein 32-jähriger Radfahrer von einer Autofahrerin in Bad Cannstatt übersehen und gerammt worden. In den Nachtstunden wurde eine 25-Jährige in der Stuttgarter Innenstadt von einer Autofahrerin schwer verletzt - die Radlerin war freilich ohne Licht und alkoholisiert unterwegs."

Aber auch andere Erkenntnisse der Stuttgarter Zeitung haben nun wirklich nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit angeblichen Unfällen zwischen Fußgängern und Mountainbikern im Wald zu tun, denn es geht schlicht um Unfälle, in die Fahrradfahrer verwickelt sind, wie folgendes Zitat zeigt:

"1927 Radunfälle hat die Polizei im vergangenen Jahr in Stuttgart und in den Landkreisen Böblingen, Ludwigsburg, Esslingen, Rems-Murr und Göppingen registriert. Dabei waren die Pedaleure in etwa der Hälfte der Fälle selbst die Verursacher. Die Quote des Eigenverschuldens ist in der Region allerdings unterschiedlich - am höchsten lag sie im Kreis Ludwigsburg mit 57,7 Prozent. Im Rems-Murr-Kreis beträgt der Anteil der radelnden Unfallverursacher lediglich 44,9 Prozent. Fehler werden nicht selten böse bestraft: In der Region waren letztes Jahr elf Tote zu beklagen"

Alle Zitate stammen aus dem uns von der Stuttgarter Zeitung auf Nachfrage übersandten Artikel vom 15.07.2010 "Radler und Fußgänger auf Kollisionskurs". Aufhänger des Artikel war die Anklage eines Radfahrers, der auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (!) mit einer Joggerin kollidierte. Der einzige Bezug zu unserem Sport bestand darin, dass er dabei ein "Mountainbike" fuhr. Über diesen Unfall hat die Stuttgarter Zeitung in zwei weiteren Artikeln am 15.07.2010 und am 12.11.2010 berichtet und das Statement der Staatsanwaltschaft in dem Artikel am 12.11.2010 ist bezeichnend:

"Ein einmaliger Fall, sagt ein Stuttgarter Staatsanwalt. Seine Anklagebehörde hatte jedenfalls noch keinen, bei dem "ein Radfahrer einen Fußgänger totgefahren hat"."

Lieber Herr Minister Alexander Bonde,
wenn man Ihre Behauptung nachprüft, dann stellt man sich die Frage, ob Sie von Ihrem Ministerium falsch über den Anlass und die Ergebnisse der Recherche der Stuttgarter Zeitung informiert wurden oder ob Sie hier bewusst das Ganz falsch und sinnentstellend dargestellt haben, um die 2-Meter-Regel einen Anschein von Legitimität zu geben. Wir können diese Frage nicht beantworten, aber wir können klar feststellen, dass sich wieder einmal ein zunächst ach so plausibel klingendes Argument bei näherem Hinsehen als heiße Luft und vorgeschoben erweist.

Wir bleiben am Ball!
Ihre DIMB

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....all.5001df5a-5fd2-4105-9c6c-7ceb60665454.html
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....all.ea22e52d-652b-4e16-b455-b7e908c1705d.html


----------



## Jekyll1000 (7. August 2013)

Ob dieser Verdrehung von Tatsachen durch Minister Bonde bekomme ich als Naturwissenschaftler Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. August 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dagegen können wir uns leicht wehren: Einfach die Kommentare ebenfalls kopieren



Gerade darauf wollte ich (ironischerweise) anspielen.
Im Gegensatz zu den als Streugut verteilten Hetzartikeln sollten die Anfragen; Kommentare oder Leserbriefe wider der 2m Regel alles Unikate sein, um den Eindruck zu bestärken (nicht zu erwecken), dass es sich tatsächlich um eine große individuelle Interessensgruppe handelt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. August 2013)

Btw. wenn man die Arikel genau liest, stellt man fest, dass sich der tragische Unfall auf einem Feldweg ereignet hat - also noch nicht einmal im Wald. 

Fazit: Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefaked hast


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. August 2013)

Auf wegen UNTER 2m breite KÖNNEN garkeine Unfällepassieren..... auf diesen dürfen Radler ja gar nicht sein..... 

Wen das Konfliktpotential zwischen Radlern und Wanderern schon SOOOO hoch ist, dass es so eine Regelung hervorruft, dann sollte man sich mal überlegen, ob man nicht PKW und LKW für Straßen mit nur einer Fahrspur je Richtung sperrt. Denn das Konfliktpotential zwischen PKW-/LKW- und Motorradfahrern ist sicher um ein vielfaches höher....

Wie ich dann allerdings zur Arbeit komme ist mir ein Räzel, denn ich besitze kein Motorrad


----------



## Hockdrik (7. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Wen das Konfliktpotential zwischen Radlern und Wanderern schon SOOOO hoch ist, dass es so eine Regelung hervorruft,



Und das sollten wir bei der ganzen Sache und auch den einzelnen Kommentaren nicht vergessen: das Konfliktpotential besteht gar nicht und wenn dann wirklich nur in vereinzelten Fällen. Dies ist in einer offiziellen Studie bestätigt worden und wird in der Praxis auch von der großen Mehrheit so empfunden.

Und genau deswegen muss die 2m-Regel fallen: es gibt keine Konflikte zu regeln, im Gegenteil die Regel ruft ihrerseits eher Konflikte hervor. Und zwar weil sie eher ein gegeneinander als ein Miteinander im Wald fördert.

In dem Sinne sollten die Kommentare auch offensiv gegen die Regel, aber kooperativ gegenüber den Wanderern ausfallen, selbst wenn die mal provozieren.


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. August 2013)

@ Hockdrik 

Mein Kommentar war ironisch gemeint. 
Es sollte eigentlich deutlich machen, das es zwischen Auto-/LKW und Motorradfahrer öfters "Probleme (Unfälle)" gibt als mit MTBler und Wanderern auf einem Trail.

Ich les öfters das wieder ein Biker von einem Auto erfasst wurde oder ein LKW ein PKW platgemacht hat als das ein Radler einen Wanderer über den Haufen gefahren hat...

Die Wanderer die was gegen die Biker haben, sind sicher nur ein kleiner Teil, die sich dann aber mit ihren negativen Erfahrungen an die Politik wendet und die Politik eben wieder Wählerstimmen wittert, wenn sie ihr Fänchen in den richtigen Wind halten.
Es wird dann alles wieder verallgemeinert. 
Alle Wanderer haben was gegen Biker
Und alle Biker sind BÖÖÖÖÖÖSE
Berichte und Statistiken werden so hin gedreht  und/oder aus dem Kontex gerissen, dass sie grade zur Meinung die aufgebauscht werden soll passen


----------



## Hockdrik (7. August 2013)

die Ironie habe ich erkannt, die war ja auch SOOOO deutlich gemacht ;-)

Es ging mir nur darum, angesichts der sich erhitzenden Stimmung daran zu erinnern, dass nicht die Wanderer unser Problem sind (weil es eben gar keine/kaum Konflikte gibt, auch wenn das manche Lobbyisten gerne so hätten), sondern die Regel.

Ich finde es schon auch ziemlich absurd, dass in dem Artikel die Radler als Täter dargestellt werden, wo sie in der Realität viel öfter Verkehrsopfer sind. So ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, auf dem Weg zum Trail als Radler überfahren zu werden, sicherlich X-fach größer, als dass ein Radler einen Fußgänger überfährt. 

Aber an dem Beispiel kann mal sehen, wie wichtig es ist, dass man sich als Interessensgruppe zusammenrauft und eine starke Lobby darstellt. ;-)


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. August 2013)

Ach so okay gut  ich hab das so aufgenommen als ob die Ironie in meinem Post untergegangen ist 

Das Problem sind Wanderer, Biker, Politiker und zwar nur die, die sich nicht respektvoll anderen gegenüber verhalten. Hier und NUR hier ligt das Konfliktpotenzial.
Das Politiker ihr Fänchen immer nur so in den Windhalten, wie er grade weht ist nichts neues.... Leider

Ich hatte bisher als Jogger Probleme mit Walkern, Wanderer und Bikern, als Biker hab ich Probleme mit Joggern/Walkern und Bikern.... Und zwar nur mit denen, die meinen sie wären alleine im Wald unterwegs und selbst Forstwege für sich ganz alleine beanspruchen.

Ich mach jedem soviel Platz, das ich eben auch noch "überleben" kann (mit dem Bike auf schmalen Wegen halte ich auch an und warte).... aber wenn von der Gegenseite mein "Überlebensraum" auch noch mit beansprucht wird, dann werde ich auch leicht giftig.
Aber das waren bisher nur ausnahmen....

Beim Joggen wurde ich auch schon von einem Radler (KEIN MTB) übeden haufen gefahren, weil dieser meinte mit seinem Kumpel auf einem Wirtschaftsweg bei Dämmerung OHNE lich nebeneinader fahren zu müssen. Und ich bin nicht mitten auf der Straße gejoggt und hatte noch meine "bunte und reflektierende" Lufbekleidung an....

Von Wanderern wurde ich auch schon aufgehalten und beschimpft UND das als JOGGER, alle leifen nebeneinander, ich kam von hinten an, hab meine geschwindigkeit gedrosselt und hab auf mich aufmerksamgemacht und höflich gefragt obe ich vorbei dürfte.... darauf hin wurde ich als Ruhe-und Erholungsstörer beschimpft.... 

Auf einem Waldweg mehr als 2m breite kamen mir auch schon Radler nebeneinander entgegen, die nicht einmal ansatzweise auf die Idee kamen mir soviel Platz auf sehr breiten Weg zulassen, dass ich nicht in den Bach fahren müsste.....
Ich bin dann auch stur auf meiner Lienie geblieben, denn ich hatte keinen Platz mehr zum ausweichen..... ende vom Lied, ich wurde als Egosit betitelt... 

Was ich damit sagen will, Vollidioten gibt es immer und leider auch überall, die meinen die Sonne dreht sich nur um sie. 
Zum Glück erlebe ich oben genannte Situationen nicht all zu oft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henpara (7. August 2013)

> Was ich damit sagen will, Vollidioten gibt es immer und leider auch überall, die meinen die Sonne dreht sich nur um sie.
> Zum Glück erlebe ich oben genannte Situationen nicht all zu oft.


Man nennt diese Spezies auch Narzissten, und ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Die Gesellschaft wäre um einiges angenehmer ohne sie und die Welt ginge auch nicht unter. Leider nicht auszurotten. Zum Glück sind doch die allermeisten Menschen umgänglich!


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. August 2013)

Da hast du recht....

Heute hatte ich wieder ein gutes Bsp. für ein gutes miteinander....

War auf meinem Home-Trail unterwegs, kam an eine Treppe, wollte grade runter, unten hat sich grade ein Gruppe Wanderer/Walker wieder gesammelt und wollte die Treppe rauf.... 

Ich wollte ja warten 
Aber die Wanderer/Walker wollten sehen, wie ich die Treppe runter fahre  
Als ich unten war gab es noch eine kleine Unterhaltung....


----------



## Hockdrik (7. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> darauf hin wurde ich als Ruhe-und Erholungsstörer beschimpft....



oh ja, die kenne ich auch! 

Das sind die, die 2mal im Jahr in den Wald fahren und dann aber bitte auch das volle Programm Wald-Idylle konsum... äh... erleben wollen. Da passen Biker halt nicht in's Bild. 

Das Gute ist, dass dieser Typus sich meistens nur im Umkreis von ca. 500m zum nächsten Parkplatz bewegt und Forstautobahnen bevorzugt.


----------



## HelmutK (7. August 2013)

Work in progress, aber soeben schon einmal live geschaltet

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

Wenn wir alle gemeinsam in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten am Ball bleiben und uns engagieren, dann können wir daraus vielleicht irgendwann eine weitere Erfolgsseite machen

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/erfolge/426-nicht-mit-uns-gesetzesaenderung-in-hessen


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. August 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> oh ja, die kenne ich auch!
> 
> Das sind die, die 2mal im Jahr in den Wald fahren und dann aber bitte auch das volle Programm Wald-Idylle konsum... äh... erleben wollen. Da passen *JOGGER* halt nicht in's Bild.
> 
> Das Gute ist, dass dieser Typus sich meistens nur im Umkreis von ca. 500m zum nächsten Parkplatz bewegt und Forstautobahnen bevorzugt.




Äääääähm ich war in dieser Situation als Jogger unterwegs 
Nix Bike....


----------



## Hockdrik (7. August 2013)

OK, OK -> "da passen "Nicht-Wanderer mit nicht-roten Socken" nicht in's Bild." besser so? ;-)

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Mal was anderes:
Man kann bei abgeordnetenwatch.de nicht nur Fragen an "seine" Abgeordneten stellen, sondern auch Interesse an bereits gestellten Fragen zeigen. Dies wird dann so angezeigt: "Auf diese Antwort warten bisher 3 Interessierte".

Ich denke, das ist zusätzlich eine schöne Möglichkeit, um zu zeigen, dass es nicht nur einige wenige gibt, die das Thema interessiert.

In dem Sinne möchte ich Euch bitten, hier Eure "Abgeordneten-Watch-Frage" zu verlinken, damit wir alle daran "Interesse zeigen" können.

Meine beiden Anfragen an "meine" Stuttgarter Abgeordneten (u.a. Cem Özdemir) werden gerade wohl noch _gegengelesen_. Ich werde sie hier verlinken, sobald sie live sind.

Jetzt geht's lohooos! 

Hockdrik


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. August 2013)

Auch auf der Facebook-Seite der Landtagsfraktion der Grünen ist die 2-Meter-Regel nun präsent: https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw?fref=ts

Ein Beitrag, der gestern noch online war, ist mittlerweile nur noch hier zu finden:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...radfahren+im+wald+grüne+bw&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk

Bei BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN Baden-Württemberg ist noch der Veggie-Tag das bestimmende Thema des Tages

und bei der SPD Baden-Württemberg ist es die  2-Klassen-Medizin und die Bürgerversicherung.
Die 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft im Wald, die es aufgrund der 2-Meter-Regel gibt und viele Bürger verunsichert, könnte dort auch mal thematisiert werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. August 2013)

...und über den webcache-Link oben bin ich auch schon auf die abgeordnetenwatch-Frage von Heiko gestolpert... 

Wer also mag, kann hier (nach unten scrollen) Interesse zeigen. Dazu unter der Frage auf _"Beim Eintreffen einer Antwort benachrichtigen"_ klicken und die eigene e-mail hinterlassen. Denn "Auf diese Antwort warten bisher 4 Interessierte" und ich bin mir sicher, dass es noch mehr Interessierte gibt ;-)


----------



## HelmutK (7. August 2013)

Wenn Ihr mit den Grünen diskutiert, dann könnte Euch der aktuelle Facebook-Post auf https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails vielleicht Spaß machen 

Politiker kritisieren Unsinn nur, wenn er von anderen Parteien kommt....

Als die schwarz-gelbe Landesregierung in Hessen im Sommer 2012 ein restriktives Waldbetretungsrecht einführen und das Recht zum Radfahren nur auf Wege, auf denen auch zweispurige Kraftfahrzeuge fahren können, beschränken wollte, hat sich Bündnis 90/Die Grünen in Hessen klar auf die Seite der Radfahrer und Mountainbiker gestellt:

"DIE GRÜNEN fordern die Ministerin auf, den Entwurf einzudampfen und einen neuen vorzulegen, der die Menschen nicht aus dem Wald aussperrt. Wo es Probleme gebe, sollen nach Auffassung der GRÜNEN regionale Lösungen gemeinsam mit den Nutzern und den Beteiligten vor Ort gefunden werden." schrieben sie in einer Pressemitteilung am 23. August 2012

Aber auch von der hessischen Landtagsabgeordneten Martina Feldmayer (waldpolitische Sprecherin der Fraktion Bündnis 90/Die Grünen) finden wir klare Statements:

"DIE GRÜNEN sind der Auffassung, dass die vorgelegte Novellierung eine unnötige Überregulierung darstelle. Die Interessen der Waldnutzer und der Naturschutz müssen unter einen Hut gebracht werden. Aber wir sind davon überzeugt, dass alle Waldnutzer sich verantwortungsbewusst verhalten. Hessens Waldliebhaber wissen wie man sich richtig im Wald verhält und ihn nicht schädigt. schrieb sie am 26.07.2012 auf ihrer Homepage.

Und am 27.08.2012 schrieb sie:

"Entwurf des Waldgesetzes untauglich Grüne fordern Änderungen

Die Landtagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN bewertet den von Umweltministerin Puttrich (CDU) vorgelegten Entwurf zur Neuregelung des Waldgesetzes als untauglich und fordert die schwarz-gelbe Landesregierung auf, ihn in zahlreichen Punkten zu überarbeiten. Die Änderungen der Landesregierung beim Waldbetretungsrecht schränkten Menschen im Rollstuhl, Radfahrer und Reiter massiv ein. So sollen nach dem Willen der Landesregierung diese Gruppen nur noch Wege nutzen können, die, so der Gesetzestext das ganze Jahr über mit nichtgeländegängigen PKW befahren werden können.

Das ist ein bürokratisches Monster und realitätsfern. .... Grundsätzlich gilt aber, dass das freie Betretungsrecht des Waldes erhalten bleiben muss, erklärt die forstpolitische Sprecherin der GRÜNEN, Martina Feldmayer...

Bereits bei Bekanntwerden des Gesetzentwurfs gab es von verschiedenen Interessengruppen massive Proteste. Am stärksten entlud sich bisher der Protest der Mountainbiker, die zu massive Einschränkungen befürchten. Auch wir sehen, dass es regional zu Nutzungs- und Interessenkonflikten im Wald kommen kann, aber das ist kein flächendeckendes Problem. Es kann mit den jetzt schon gültigen Instrumenten des Waldgesetzes geregelt werden. Regional auftretende Probleme können durch eine intelligente Besucherlenkung und mit Angeboten an Radfahrer und Reiter gelöst werden. Der Wald ist ein Gemeingut. Die Menschen sollen eingeladen sein, die Natur als Erholungsquelle zu nutzen und so zu lernen sie zu achten und zu schützen. Wer die Bevölkerung aus dem Wald aussperrt verhindert genau dies. DIE GRÜNEN unterstreichen, dass der Wald grundsätzlich allen Erholungssuchenden offen stehen muss. Es müsse gegenseitig Rücksicht genommen werden, aber auch auf die Natur."

http://martinafeldmayer.de/entwurf-des-waldgesetzes-untauglich-grune-fordern-anderungen/

Was hat das aber nun mit Baden-Württemberg zu tun? Dort steht doch im Waldgesetz gar nichts von Wegen, auf denen zweispurige Kraftfahrzeuge fahren können. Nun, eine ganze Menge, wie folgendes Zitat zeigt:

"Das Messen der Wegbreite während der Sportausübung ist nicht notwendig. Waldwege werden entweder vom Forstbetrieb benutzt (Holzabfuhr etc.) und sind dann mit zwei Fahrspuren deutlich über 3 Meter breit oder es handelt sich um Fußpfade, die im Regel-fall nur ca. 1 Meter breit sind" schreibt der grüne Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde in seiner Stellungnahme vom 24.07.2013. 

Wenn also ein Grüner das Radfahren auf Wege beschränkt, auf denen zweispurige Kraftfahrzeuge fahren können, dann ist das in Ordnung? 

Liebe Politiker von Bündnis 90/Die Grünen, da kann man als Bürger und Wähler doch nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Es kann doch wohl nicht angehen, dass Ihr in Hessen - übrigens vollkommen zu Recht - den ursprünglich von CDU und FDP geplanten Unsinn heftigst kritisiert, selbst aber genau dasselbe in Baden-Württemberg verteidigt, statt ihn endlich abzuschaffen. Bei uns - wir sind nicht nur Mountainbiker, sondern auch Bürger und Wähler - gebt Ihr jedenfalls gerade eine ziemlich schlechte Figur ab. 

Eure DIMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mit den Grünen diskutiert, dann könnte Euch der aktuelle Facebook-Post auf https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails vielleicht Spaß machen



ja, macht Spaß! Direkt verarbeitet!


----------



## Hockdrik (7. August 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wer also mag, kann hier (nach unten scrollen) Interesse zeigen. Dazu unter der Frage auf _"Beim Eintreffen einer Antwort benachrichtigen"_ klicken und die eigene e-mail hinterlassen. Denn "Auf diese Antwort warten bisher 4 Interessierte" und ich bin mir sicher, dass es noch mehr Interessierte gibt ;-)



und es funktioniert! Jetzt sind wir schon bei "Auf diese Antwort warten bisher 8 Interessierte"


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. August 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> OK, OK -> "da passen "Nicht-Wanderer mit nicht-roten Socken" nicht in's Bild." besser so? ;-)
> 
> Hockdrik



Ja danke jetzt passt es besser


----------



## DJ Dave 'n' Jan (7. August 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal bischen in der Stellungnahme des Ministeriums von 2010 gelesen. Da steht:
"Dem Ministerium für Ernährung und Ländlichen Raum ist keine Dunkelziffer von Radlern bekannt, welche die Zwei-Meter-Regelung zu ihrer sportlichen, körperlichen und geistigen Erbauung missachten. Eine Beurteilung der Dunkelziffer möglicherweise dramatischer Konflikte, die sich dadurch ergeben haben, ist daher nicht möglich. Ebenso liegen dem Ministerium für Ernährung und Ländlichen Raum keine Zahlen dazu vor, wie sich die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Mindestwegebreite von zwei Metern auf das Radfahren in Wald undFlur seit ihrer Einführung im Bezug auf Unfälle, Streitfälle und Ähnliches ausgewirkt hat, da Statistiken hierzu weder zentral noch dezentral geführt werden."

Das ist doch mal interessant. Es gibt also keine hilfreichen Informationen, auf die sich die Entscheidungen des Ministeriums stützen könnten. Das wird sich bis heute sicherlich nicht geändert haben. Man könnte es einfach mal damit versuchen, dem Bürger seine Mündigkeit zurückzugeben und auf dessen Verantwortungsbewusstsein zu setzen. Dann braucht man sich keine Gedanken über eine Dunkelziffer zu machen, denn dann fährt und läuft jeder legal. Wenn dann die Unfallzahl stark zunimmt (man muss dann natürlich überhaupt mal eine Statistik führen ), kann man reagieren.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Recherche und den Hinweis, DJ! 
Ich habe das mal aufgenommen und an die Facebook-Pinnwand von Herrn Bondes Ministerium geschrieben und gefragt, ob er das eigentlich ernst meint, was er so von sich gibt. Kommentare? Hier? Dort?


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2013)

So, die "Gegenleser" von Abgeordnetenwatch waren fleißig und meine Fragen an Cem Özdemir (GRÜNE) bzw. Judith Skuldeny (FDP) sind online.

Wer also mag, kann hier und hier (jeweils nach unten scrollen) _Interesse _zeigen. Dazu unter der Frage auf "Beim Eintreffen einer Antwort benachrichtigen" klicken und die eigene E-mail hinterlassen.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (8. August 2013)

Hier die Landesliste zu Bundestagswahl der Grünen von BW. Die möchten doch sicher in 7 Wochen gerne einen netten Platz im Bundestag haben.

http://www.gruene-bw.de/bundestagswahl-2013/landesliste-zur-bundestagswahl-2013.html

Alle Kontaktdaten stehen da drauf. Jetzt liegt es an euch.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (8. August 2013)

Cem Özdemir, mein persönlicher "Lieblingsgrüner":



(klick)


----------



## HelmutK (8. August 2013)

Ich ein wenig verwirrt und brauche mal Hilfe

http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/source-bund-deutscher-radfaher-ev-auch-kuenftig-duerfen--/de/News/30981674
http://www.noodls.com/view/877FF43C1C3C4FC4FF76087CB1293ABADEE3976B

Ist das jetzt eine Pressemeldung des BDR und, falls ja, was will er uns damit sagen


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2013)

Demonstriert da ein Radsportverband etwa Ahnunglosigkeit kombiniert mit Unfähigkeit und merkwürdigem, hier sogar kontraproduktivem Aktionismus? 

Wer solche Freunde hat, ...


----------



## HelmutK (8. August 2013)

So, jetzt habe ich es endlich auf der Homepage des BDR gefunden:

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=radnews&newsid=30640

Es ist also tatsächlich eine Meldung des BDR. Aber irgendwie finde ich die Meldung des BDR seltsam. Was will er uns damit sagen? Ist er


für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel oder 
für die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel oder
ist ihm das egal?


----------



## ciao heiko (8. August 2013)

Das steht tatsächlich keine Meinung drin. Es sieht nach einer Wiederholung der bekannten Tatsachen und Vorgänge aus. Der Zweck der Mitteilung könnte sein, lediglich die Mitglieder des BDR zu informieren. Und mal abzuwarten wie diese reagieren.

Sehen wir es aber positiv. Dem BDR sind die aktuellen Vorgänge bekannt. Jetzt müssen wir den Ball aufnehmen und den BDR zu einem Statement bringen.

ciao heiko


----------



## dilldappe (8. August 2013)

Moin,

ich hoffe, das wir das Kind geschaukelt bekommen ;-) 
Irgendwie kommt mir aber mal ein Gedanke, ob ich am Montag mal mit einem 2m-Zollstock am Lenker befestigt, den Weg zur Arbeit fahren soll. Ich glaube aber, das es jede Menge s... Bemerkungen (insbesondere von der Rennradfraktion) zwischen Neckarradweg und Rosensteinpark-/Pragsattel geben könnte, da der Weg einfach zu schmal ist...


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2013)

Wenigstens wissen die einfachen Leute um was es geht. 
Im Blog onroughtrails.de sind ein paar schöne Gedanken zur 2-Meter-Regel zu finden. 
Aber auch bei der DAV Sektion Heilbronn unterstützt man uns mit der Veröffentlichung der "O - Töne zur 2 Meter Regel".
Sowie in Ulm, um Ulm und um Ulm herum stellt man sich gegen eines der ungerechtesten und strengsten Waldgesetze in Deutschland: MTB-Ulm.de


----------



## Tilman (8. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Aber es wird noch abenteuerlicher! Jetzt wird die 2-Meter-Regel plötzlich unter Berufung auf eine Recherche der Stuttgarter Zeitung damit gerechtfertigt, dass es "immer wieder zu teils schweren, in mehreren Fällen sogar tödlichen Unfällen mit Radfahrern im Wald" gekommen sei. Nun - in der Stellungnahme des Ministerium vom 01.02.2010 (Drucksache 14/5786) war davon noch nichts bekannt.


 
Man kan nur hoffen, daß neben der jeweils allgemeinen Unfallbeschreibung bei der "Recherche" ebefalls zu jedem Unfall die exakt gemessene Wegebreite aufgenommen wurde. Auch müssen statistisch regelmäßig zu erfassende Daten wie v.a. die erfasste Grundgesamtheit und wesentliche Begleitumstände (Wegezustand, Gefälle, Wetter,....) vorliegen. Hierbei muß v.a. die Grundgesamtheit repräsentativ (!) sein, Stichwort "Normalverteilung",  also weder zu 100 % "17 Jahre alt" noch "nur Frauen" noch "nur 80jährige Opas" etc.

Im Ergebnis müßte sich eine statistisch signifikante, also unter Berücksichtigung externe Fehler etc.) wegebreitenabhängige Todesrate feststellen lassen. 

Kurzum, gäbe es eine dahingehend taugliche Recherche, läge diese sicher schon lange nicht mehr auf wenigen Redaktionstischen herum.


----------



## Trailwolf (8. August 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das von großem Nutzen ist, aber ich habe die Drucksache von Herrn Bonde ein gelesen und finde sie teilweise schwach argumentiert. Ich packe einfach mal hier hinein, was mir aufgefallen ist. Es finden zwar weniger Handhaben gegen die Zwei-Meter-Regel, aber es ist interessant zu sehen, dass von der Argumentation nicht viel übrig bleibt, wenn man sie etwas genauer unter die Lupe nimmt. Die Kommunikation zwischen den Volksvertretern und ihren Wählern ist nicht gerade... schmeichelhaft. Wenn uns Aussagen vorgesetzt werden, die nichts mit der Frage zu tun haben oder unzulässige Schlüsse gezogen werden, ist entweder der Autor nicht in der Lage, sauber zu argumentieren, oder er geht davon aus, dass sein Publikum nicht in der Lage sein wird, unsaubere Argumentation zu erkennen. Beides ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, nicht gerade wünschenswert.
Einige Punkte aus Bondes Papier wurden hier schon entkräftet, in diesem Fall habe ich einfach auf den entsprechenden Post verlinkt.

Seite 2, zu 1., 2. und 3.: 
"in mehreren Fällen sogar tödlichen Unfällen" - vgl. hierzu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10833360&postcount=351.

Das Anlegen "wilder" Trails kann nicht nur als Argument für die Notwedigkeit der Zwei-Meter-Regel gelesen werden, sondern auch als Ausweichreaktion der Mountainbiker: Wenn bestehende Wege verboten sind, legt man seine eigenen an, um der Konfrontation zu entgehen. Im Umkehrschluss ist dies nicht mehr nötig, wenn mehr legal befahrbare Trails zur Verfügung stehen. Zudem ist die Zwei-Meter-Regel weder eine Reaktion auf das Entstehen von nicht genehmigten Trails noch ist sie eine geeignete Lösung für dieses Problem.

Im selben Abschnitt findet sich die Aussage "Die Wanderverbände in Baden-Württemberg lehnen eine Aufhebung der 2-m-Regelung deshalb nachdrücklich ab." Was kann man daraus schließen, außer dass der Herr Minister ein Vertreter der Wanderverbände ist? Oder vielleicht etwas weniger polemisch: Warum entscheidet der Wunsch der Wanderverbände über die Entscheidungen des Ministeriums?

Seite 2, zu 4.: vgl. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10833271&postcount=350

S. 3, zu 5. und 7.: Rechtsklarheit ist auch geschaffen, wenn das Radfahren auf allen Wegen erlaubt ist und die Möglichkeit von Verboten besteht - ein generelles Verbot ist keine notwendige Voraussetzung für Rechtsklarheit. 

Inwiefern hat sich die Zwei-Meter-Regel bewährt? Ihr hoher Bekanntheitsgrad ist außerdem kein Beweis für ihre Rechtmäßigkeit, Fairness, Effizienz, Angemessenheit oder irgend etwas anderes außer ihren Bekanntheitsgrad. Wie entflicht außerdem eine Ausnahme vom Verbot (also das Erleuben von Betreten und gleichzeitigem Befahren eines Weges unter zwei Metern Breite) den Besucherverkehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (8. August 2013)

...frag ihn einfach mittels Abgeordnetenwatch dazu!
Alexander Bonde


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...frag ihn einfach mittels Abgeordnetenwatch dazu!
> Alexander Bonde




und dort steht auch schon eine entsprechende Frage 
auch hier kann man Interesse zeigen, in dem man über die Antwort per E-Mail informiert werden will


----------



## trail_desire (8. August 2013)

Was mir immer wieder dazu auffällt.....eigentlich sollten doch gerade die Wanderverbände für eine Legalisiering der Trails für MTB sein.

Die meisten dreisten Motzer kommen mir immer auf den breiten Forstwegen entgegen. Wanderer, Spaziergänger und Jogger.....teils mit Hunden ohne Leine, die sich von Radlern gestört fühlen. Die nur ungern darauf verzichten wollen nebeneinander zu laufen und erst dann zur Seite gehen wenn man bereits bis zum Stillstand abgebremst hat.
Konflikte auf Trails hatte ich bisher wenig. Meist nur auf den Forstautobahnen. Die meisten Wanderer nutzen zum überwiegenden Teil auch Forstwege. Dort kann man ja schön in Gruppen nebeneinander laufen, stolpert nicht über die vielen Wurzeln die wir so lieben und man kann lauthalse Gespräche führen. Die schrecken mit ihrem Gelächter übrigens mehr Wild auf als wir. 
Eine Laufgruppe hat uns mal nicht vorbeilassen wollen auf einer sicher 2,5 m breiten Schotterpiste mit der Begündung "dies sei eine Laufstrecke" Wohlgemerkt eine selbsternannter Lauftreff....mit eigens aufgehängten Lauftreffplakaten.
Was ich damit sagen will.....wir sind auf keinen Wegen gern gesehen, schon garnicht auf den 2m breiten.

Die Flucht auf Pfade ist also nur logisch


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2013)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Konflikte auf Trails hatte ich bisher wenig. Meist nur auf den Forstautobahnen.
> (...).....wir sind auf keinen Wegen gern gesehen, schon garnicht auf den 2m breiten.
> Die Flucht auf Pfade ist also nur logisch



Geht mir genauso. 
Wenn überhaupt, dann Ärger auf den Forstautobahnen mit Gelegenheits-Spaziergängern. Alle anderen Begegnungen, v.a. mit regelmäßigen Waldbesuchern, sind zu 99% erfreulich.

Ich habe halt nur keine Lust mehr, auf der Flucht zu sein, keine Lust als Waldnutzer 2. Klasse zu gelten. Ich habe auch keine Lust, meinen Kinder zu erklären, dass wir uns nur um die Gesetze und Regeln kümmern, die uns passen. Ich habe keine Lust mehr, mich mit einer Regel zu arrangieren, die ich für absoluten Quatsch halte. Daher fahre ich - mit aller so oder so gebotenen Rücksicht - wo ich es für vertretbar halte, engagiere mich aber gleichzeitig gegen die absurde 2-Meter-Regel.

Amen.


----------



## ciao heiko (8. August 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auch auf der Facebook-Seite der Landtagsfraktion der Grünen ist die 2-Meter-Regel nun präsent: https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw?fref=ts
> 
> Ein Beitrag, der gestern noch online war,.



Das Thema ist jetzt ganz weg. Ich vermute das da einige in Erklärungsnot gekommen sind. Es wurde da ja angekündigt, das Herr Marwein über abgeordnetenwatch in Kürze Stellung beziehen wird. Da hatte ich doch gleich mal einen Kommentar geschrieben.

" Ich habe diese Anfrage auf Abgeordnetenwach am 11.7.13 geschrieben. Das Herr Marwein so lange für eine einfache Antwort braucht ist entäuschend. Und richten Sie ihm aus, das er nicht vom "Kompromiss der STG um 850km Singeltrail reden braucht, den wir erstmal viele Jahre lang beobachten müssen". Jetzt ist die Zeit, jetzt ist die Stunde...."


Da steht jetzt was neues von einem neuen Jagdgesetz


----------



## TTT (8. August 2013)

Auf Abgeordnetenwatch steht:
"Alexander Bonde ist inzwischen ausgeschieden. Deshalb wurde die Fragefunktion geschlossen."


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2013)

Erstaunlich, oder?! Die letzte Frage - unsere - ist heute noch gestellt worden. Dann wurde "dicht gemacht".

Unsere Aktion zeigt Wirkung, würde ich sagen. 

Interesse an einer Antwort kann man dort  aber immer noch bekunden. ;-)


----------



## ciao heiko (8. August 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Auf Abgeordnetenwatch steht:
> "Alexander Bonde ist inzwischen ausgeschieden. Deshalb wurde die Fragefunktion geschlossen."



Noch erstaunlicher wenn man die FAQ von Abgeordnetenwatch liest:
http://beta.abgeordnetenwatch.de/ueber-uns/faq

Zitat:
Können die Abgeordneten sich von abgeordnetenwatch.de "abmelden"?

Nein. Auf abgeordnetenwatch.de sind die Abgeordneten als Vertreter des öffentlichen Interesses vertreten und können öffentlich befragt werden. Ob und wie die Abgeordneten die Fragen beantworten, steht ihnen frei.



.


----------



## HelmutK (8. August 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Auf Abgeordnetenwatch steht:
> "Alexander Bonde ist inzwischen ausgeschieden. Deshalb wurde die Fragefunktion geschlossen."


 
Er war Bundestagsabgeordneter, ist aber aus dem Bundestag ausgeschieden. Im  Landtag hat er kein Mandat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2013)

man bräuchte also so ein Art ministerwatch.de...

So oder so dürften unsere "Bedenken" bzgl. seiner Aussagen zur 2-Meter-Regel ihn und seine Parteikollegen mittlerweile erreicht haben.


----------



## Nerverider (8. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich es endlich auf der Homepage des BDR gefunden:
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=radnews&newsid=30640
> 
> ...


Zur Novellierung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes hat sich der BDR damals wie folgt geäußert, positioniert: Pressemitteilung vom 23.08.2012


----------



## HelmutK (8. August 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Zur Novellierung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes hat sich der BDR damals wie folgt geäußert, positioniert: Pressemitteilung vom 23.08.2012



Wenn man öffentliche Fördermittel bekommt, dann gibt man häufig auch nur weichgespülte Statements ab, die keinem weh tun, aber auch wenig bringen. Auch wenn es den Vereinsfinanzen der DIMB gut täte, wenn wir öffentliche Gelder bekämen, so wollen wir die gar nicht, denn so können wir weiterhin klar Position beziehen. Wie wir in Hessen gezeigt haben, kann man auch mit bescheidenen Mittel viel erreichen, wenn man mit Leidenschaft und Engagement für seine Rechte eintritt. Aber wenn ich schon beim Thema bin, ein wenig finanzielle Unterstützung können wir immer gebrauchen, z. B. durch Mitgliedschaften

http://dimb.de/ueber-uns/mitglied-werden/online-aufnahmeantrag

oder Spenden für unseren im Aufbau befindlichen DIMB Open Trails! Fonds

http://www.dimb.de/online-spenden


----------



## Hockdrik (9. August 2013)

unser Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann wurde bei abgeordnetenwatch.de ebenfalls nach seiner Meinung zur 2-Meter-Regel gefragt

-> hier kann man sich an seiner Antwort interessiert zeigen!
(wie gehabt: nach unten scrollen, auf "Beim Eintreffen einer Antwort benachrichtigen" klicken und die E-Mail-Adresse hinterlassen)


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. August 2013)

Bei den Artikeln von BÃ¼ndnis90/Die GrÃ¼nen in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg auf deren Homepage, mÃ¼sste ich mich dort gut aufgehoben fÃ¼hlen:



> Das neue Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg: VielfÃ¤ltig, tolerant und ...


 *daher weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel*



> *Wir wollen's gleich!*
> ... in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg stehen wir an der Seite aller, die fÃ¼r mehr Gleichberechtigung kÃ¤mpfen


 *- natÃ¼rlich auch im Wald*



> âWer die Freiheit aufgibt, um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, der wird am Ende beides verlieren.â


*Freiheit fÃ¼r Radfahrer im Wald, denn sie sind kein Sicherheitsproblem!*



> *Verkehr*
> FÃ¼r mehr Verkehr auf der Schiene und Ã¶kologische MobilitÃ¤tskonzepte.


*Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel und der Diskriminierung der Radfahrer im Wald.*



> *Demokratie & Recht*
> GrÃ¼n steht fÃ¼r starke BÃ¼rgerrechte, lebendige Demokratie und eine offene Gesellschaft.


*Darum BÃ¼rgerrechte auch fÃ¼r Radfahrer im Wald! 
Offene Gesellschaft - Offene Wege!*



> *Soziale Gerechtigkeit*
> Unser Ziel ist es, Armut und soziale Ausgrenzung zu Ã¼berwinden.


*Gleichberechtigung von Radfahrern und FuÃgÃ¤ngern im Wald Ã¼berwindet die soziale Ausgrenzung einer ganzen BevÃ¶lkerungsgruppe.*



> *Wirtschaft & Arbeit*
> Wir verbinden Ãkonomie und Ãkologie. So schaffen wir Jobs mit Zukunft und bewahren unsere Lebensgrundlagen.


*Tourismus und die lokale Wirtschaft durch die FÃ¶rderung des Mountainbike-Tourismus stÃ¤rken.*



> *Auftakt fÃ¼r den GrÃ¼nen Wandel*
> Wir finden, es wird Zeit fÃ¼r den GrÃ¼nen Wandel.


*Auf den freuen wir uns auch - Â§ 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 LWaldG streichen wÃ¤re schon mal ein guter Anfang.*



> *GrÃ¼ne BlÃ¤tter 3/13: Bock auf Wahlkampf*
> Wir haben richtig Lust auf diesen Bundestagswahlkampf und stimmen uns mit dieser Ausgabe der GrÃ¼nen BlÃ¤tter darauf ein. Bock auf Wahlkampf. Und du?


*Wenn man mich schon so direkt fragt: Ich kÃ¤mpfe gegen die 2-Meter-Regel - und ich verliere nicht gern.*



> *Freiheit statt Angst*
> Ein breites BÃ¼ndnis aus Parteien, Gewerkschaften und zivilgesellschaftlichen Organisationen hatte zu der Demo âFreiheit statt Angstâ aufgerufen, um sich fÃ¼r einen freiheitlichen Rechtsstaat einzusetzen. 7.500 Menschen nahmen an dem Protest teil.


*Wir haben sogar schon 8600 Menschen, die sich auf Facebook fÃ¼r den freiheitlichen Rechtsstaat einsetzen.*



> *Schritt in die BÃ¼rgergesellschaft*
> Die BÃ¼rgerInnen kÃ¶nnen kÃ¼nftig vor dem Staatsgerichtshof Verfassungsbeschwerde einlegen.


*Ich weiÃ wer die ersten wÃ¤ren, die davon Gebrauch machen*


----------



## Hockdrik (9. August 2013)

Hier noch mal eine ganze Latte abgeordnetenwatch.de-Anfragen zum "interessiert zeigen":

EDIT: Katrin Altpeter nur mit einem "r":
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44341--f389649.html#q389649

Petra Häffner:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44449--f389630.html#q389630

Sandra Boser:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44464--f389676.html#q389676

Andrea Lindlohr:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44441--f389641.html#q389641

(wie gehabt: nach unten scrollen, auf "Beim Eintreffen einer Antwort benachrichtigen" klicken und die E-Mail-Adresse hinterlassen, 
wenn man die Links in einzelnen Tabs aufmacht und die E-Mail-Adress mit Copy-paste einfügt, ist man in 30 Sekunden fertig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (9. August 2013)

Altpeter nur mit einem "r"...


----------



## HelmutK (9. August 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bei den Artikeln von Bündnis90/Die Grünen in Baden-Württemberg auf deren Homepage, müsste ich mich dort gut aufgehoben fühlen:
> 
> *daher weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel*
> 
> ...




Darf ich das am WE für einen Facebook-Post übernehmen?


----------



## dogzice (9. August 2013)

und hier noch eine Frage an Herrn Landtagspräsident, ob er mit der Antwort / Stellungnahme von Hr. Bonde eigentlich so zufrieden sein kann:

Guido Wolf:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/guido_wolf-597-44422.html


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Darf ich das am WE für einen Facebook-Post übernehmen?



gerne


----------



## HelmutK (9. August 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir Posts auf Facebook-Seiten der Grünen zukünftig mit einem Screenshot sichern, bevor die "NSA" diese zensiert und entfernt


----------



## Warnschild (9. August 2013)

Ich habe alle Kandidaten für die Bundestagswahl im Wahlkreis Heidelberg (http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/kandidierende-1161-0.html) angefragt sowie die ersten beiden Mitglieder des Ausschusses für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz (http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/ausschuss_fuer_laendlichen_raum_und_verbraucherschutz-841-727.html). Danach war offenbar mein Fragelimit erreicht...

Vielleicht könnt ihr auch hier Interesse an der Beantwortung meiner Frage bekunden... (wenn sie veröffentlicht wird)


----------



## Trailwolf (9. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir Posts auf Facebook-Seiten der Grünen zukünftig mit einem Screenshot sichern, bevor die "NSA" diese zensiert und entfernt



Das ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee! Ansonsten gibts bestimmt im Zweifelsfall "bedauerliche technische Probleme" oder so etwas


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. August 2013)

Die 2-Meter-Regel findet sich auch heute wieder in der Presse.
Der Artikel Biker sind des Wanderers Frust beschÃ¤ftigt sich gleich mit den drei BundeslÃ¤ndern Rheinland-Pfalz, Hessen und Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg.

Die Rechtslage wird natÃ¼rlich nicht immer 100%ig korrekt wiedergegeben, aber sei es drum.

Aber noch bevor der Artikel richtig anfÃ¤ngt liegt der grÃ¶Ãte Schnitzer schon in der Dachzeile:


> Freizeit: Vor allem auf schmalen Pfaden kommt es in den WÃ¤ldern der Region immer wieder zu brenzligen Begegnungen


Nach zahlreichen Studien ereignen sich solche Situationen ausschliesslich auf Wegen, die zu schnellem Fahren verleiten (*breite* und technisch einfach). 
Im Ãbrigen widerspricht diese Aussage selbst den nachfolgenden Statements der Wandervereine:



> Der PfÃ¤lzerwald-Verein beklagt sich Ã¼ber "Massen von Bikern", die "haufenweise unerlaubte Rampen aufschÃ¼tten".


Dem PflÃ¤lzerwald-Verein geht es also gar nicht um die Radfaher, sondern viel mehr um die aufgeschÃ¼tteten Rampen, so dass das Betretungsrecht Ã¼berhaupt nicht betroffen ist.



> Das bestÃ¤tigt Axel Weber vom Schwarzwaldverein in Heidelberg: "Ich persÃ¶nlich habe kein Problem mit den Bikern. Andere sagen hingegen, dass es schon lÃ¤stig ist, wenn die in hohem Tempo an einem vorbeisausen." *Sein Appell: Sportliche Radfahrer sollten schmale Pfade meiden. Dann gebe es noch weniger Probleme.*


Der Schwarzwaldverein findet nur die sportlichen Radfahrer lÃ¤stig und mÃ¶chte diese lieber nicht auf schmalen Pfaden haben, um die kaum vorhandenen Probleme noch weiter zu minimieren.



> Manfried Hering, der als GeschÃ¤ftsstellenleiter des Odenwaldklub e.V. fÃ¼r die Wanderer in SÃ¼dhessen spricht, sieht die Situation grundsÃ¤tzlich entspannt. "Doch auf schmalen Wegen", so Hering, "kann es weiter zu Problemen kommen."



Dieser Hinweis, es kÃ¶nne auf schmalen Wegen zu Problemen kommen, was sagt der aus? 
Dass eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit fÃ¼r Probleme bestÃ¼nde? 
Diese EinschÃ¤tzung widerspricht der in Studien belegten Erfahrung, dass das Konfliktpotenzial insbesondere auf den technisch anspruchsvolleren Wegen Ã¤uÃerst gering ist, sich die anderen Erholungsuchenden vor allem auf den breiten ForststraÃen durch rasende Biker gefÃ¤hrdet fÃ¼hlen.



> Die neueste gesetzliche Regelung hat *Hessen* zu bieten: Radfahren - also auch Downhill und Mountainbiking - ist seit 2012 auf allen Wegen gestattet, die "offiziell angelegt" und "behÃ¶rdlich erlaubt" sind. Fast alle Waldbenutzer, vom Reiter Ã¼ber den Kutschenfahrer und Wanderer bis hin zum Downhill-Biker - hatten im Vorfeld an einem Runden Tisch gesessen. Eine groÃe LÃ¶sung, die Erfolg verspricht. Berthold Langenhorst vom Naturschutzbund (NABU) Hessen sieht das rundweg positiv: *"Die aktuelle Gesetzeslage reicht aus." *



Wie der Autor dann zu dem Schluss kommt:


> Aus neutraler Sicht hingegen scheinen "getrennte Wege" das einzig probate Mittel, um die nachweislich bestehenden Konflikte zumindest einzudÃ¤mmen.


wird sein Geheimnis bleiben.

Dem sei die Schlussbemerkung aus einer Studie entgegenzuhalten:
*âWir kÃ¶nnen nicht immer nur Kanalisieren und Probleme durch Trennung von Menschengruppen lÃ¶sen, denn ohne respektvolles Miteinander werden wir schon bald an die Grenzen der sozialen Einigkeit stossen.â*

Die 2-Meter-Regel wird von Seiten der Planungsakteure als ein Minimalkonsens verstanden, 
deren Wirkung, Konflikte zu reduzieren, fragwÃ¼rdig ist und  Konfliktpotenziale nicht entschÃ¤rft, 
sondern im Gegenteil, die Konflikte aufrecht erhÃ¤lt.


----------



## HelmutK (9. August 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Rechtslage wird natürlich nicht immer 100%ig korrekt wiedergegeben, aber sei es drum.


 
'Trotzdem ist man versucht, einen Preis für das Auffinden der "2-Meter-Regel" in § 22 des rheinland-pfälzischen Waldgesetzes auszuschreiben.

Zitat Morgenweb

"Radfahren ist laut rheinland-pfälzischem Waldgesetz auf mindestens zwei Meter breiten, befestigten und forstwirtschaftlich genutzten Wegen erlaubt (Paragraf 22)."

Zitat § 22:

§ 22 Betreten, Reiten, Befahren

(1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Das Betreten erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Neue Sorgfaltspflichten oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der Waldbesitzenden werden hierdurch nicht begründet. Das Fahren mit Rollstühlen steht dem Betreten gleich.

(2) Die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes dürfen nicht gestört werden. Auf die Walderholung sowie auf Nutzungsrechte anderer am Wald ist gegenseitige Rücksicht zu nehmen.

(3) *Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt*; darüber hinausgehende Reit- und Befahrensmöglichkeiten können die Waldbesitzenden gestatten, soweit dadurch nicht die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter beeinträchtigt werden. Die untere Forstbehörde kann auf Antrag der Waldbesitzenden Straßen und Waldwege sperren, wenn besondere Schäden einzutreten drohen oder bereits eingetreten sind. Nicht erlaubt ist das Reiten im Wald auf Straßen und Waldwegen mit besonderer Zweckbestimmung. Die Waldbesitzenden machen die Zweckbestimmung durch Schilder kenntlich. Die Markierung von Straßen und Waldwegen als Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege ist keine besondere Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Satzes 2.

(4) Nur mit Zustimmung der Waldbesitzenden sind insbesondere zulässig:

das Fahren und Abstellen von Kutschen, Pferdeschlitten, Kraftfahrzeugen und Anhängern im Wald,
das Fahren mit Hundegespannen und Loipenfahrzeugen im Wald,
das Zelten im Wald,
das Betreten von Waldflächen und Waldwegen während der Dauer des Einschlags und der Aufarbeitung von Holz,
das Betreten von Naturverjüngungen, Forstkulturen und Pflanzgärten,
das Betreten von forstbetrieblichen Einrichtungen,
die Durchführung organisierter Veranstaltungen im Wald.
Die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter dürfen dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt werden.

(5) Die Vorschriften des Straßenverkehrsrechts und § 34 des Landesnaturschutzgesetzes bleiben unberührt, ebenso andere Vorschriften des öffentlichen Rechts, die das Betreten des Waldes einschränken oder solche Einschränkungen zulassen. Das Betretens- und Befahrensrecht besteht nur vorbehaltlich sonstiger Rechtsvorschriften.


----------



## john_frink (9. August 2013)

Schon kommentiert. 

Gibts denn keinen Lokalredaktuer, der mal das ganze wirklich neutral beachten kann? Einer, der mal Recherche betreibt, Meinungen von Politikern einholt, hinterfragt? Bei den kargen Budgets heutzutage ist "Arbeiten bei einer Zeitung" wohl auch nicht mehr mit Journalismus in Verbindung zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (9. August 2013)

john_frink schrieb:


> Schon kommentiert.
> 
> Gibts denn keinen Lokalredaktuer, der mal das ganze wirklich neutral beachten kann? Einer, der mal Recherche betreibt, Meinungen von Politikern einholt, hinterfragt? Bei den kargen Budgets heutzutage ist "Arbeiten bei einer Zeitung" wohl auch nicht mehr mit Journalismus in Verbindung zu bringen.



Betrachtet man das tatsächlich "neutral", wäre zu berichten, was zum einen in Gesetzen und Rechtsverordnungen (z.B. auch Mindeswegebreitenregelung in der SchutzVO NSG Siebengebirge) steht und was man damit zum anderen regelkonform machen kann. Das alleine ist bundesweit voluminös. Denn es kommt dabei entscheidend darauf an, ob die rechtlichen Limits justitiabel sind, was ich bei Wegemindesbreitenregelungen bezweifle. Kurzum, "Neutral" ist juristisch geil, ist aber journalistisch leider "furztrocken". Da bräuchte ein lokaler Journalist schon einen mutigen Chefredakeur. 

Ich hatte mal für ein führendes MTB Magazin einen Artikel zu der Materie geschrieben. Mein mir zugestandenes Zeichen-Limit schrumpfte von Woche zu Woche, am Ende wurde noch Platz für ein in der Sache zumindest rechtlich nichtssagendes Riesenbild gebraucht. So läuft das leider oft genug. Es bleibt festzustellen, die BILD Zeitung war es nicht.


----------



## Tilman (9. August 2013)

Ich denke, die SWP ist kein übles Pflaster, um auch dort unser Anliegen zu verbreiten.

http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...iker-meist-tabu;art1157835,2141240#kommentare

Die ggf. erforderliche Registrierung ist es allemal wert.


----------



## powderJO (10. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir Posts auf Facebook-Seiten der Grünen zukünftig mit einem Screenshot sichern, bevor die "NSA" diese zensiert und entfernt



die grünen entfernen nicht wirklich kritische anfragen von ihrer fb-seite? oder doch? 


schön zu sehen, dass der protest langsam fahrt aufnimmt. bin gespannt, wie fleißig die abgeordneten in bw auf anfragen reagieren ... in hessen zeigten sich einige nach sehr kurzer zeit sehr genervt


----------



## mw.dd (10. August 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Schwarzwaldinfo/posts/541749342541722?notif_t=like

Was ist denn da los?


----------



## ciao heiko (10. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> die grünen entfernen nicht wirklich kritische anfragen von ihrer fb-seite? oder doch?
> :



Vorgestern noch auf der FB Landtagsseite der Grünen Fraktion zu sehen


----------



## HelmutK (10. August 2013)

Eine Stellungnahme zur Stellungnahme?
*Unser heutiger Facebook-Nachrichtendienst*

Lest selbst, gebt uns Eure Likes und teilt diesen Post zu unserer neuesten Veröffentlichung, in der es um folgendes geht:

1. Das Märchen von den Unfällen
2. Das Märchen vom Unfallrisiko auf Singletrails
3. Wild angelegte Singletrails als Verbotsrechtfertigung
4. Pilotprojekte zur Lösung von Scheinproblemen
5. Rechtsklarheit bei Unfällen?
6. Hat sich die 2-Meter-Regel wirklich bewährt?

Das ist alles viel Stoff zum Lesen, aber es lohnt sich!

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldwegenutzung_im_Spannungsverhaltnis.pdf

Bedient Euch bitte in der Stellungnahme, aber schreibt bitte mit Euren eigenen Worten, damit wir individuell und authentisch bleiben. *Ganz wichtig:* Schreibt den Abgeordneten auch etwas zu Euch, wer Ihr seid, was Ihr macht und warum Ihr unter der 2-Meter-Regel leidet. Für die Stereotypen abgedroschene Sprachregelungen ohne Substanz sind andere zuständig  Bleibt individuell


----------



## powderJO (10. August 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Vorgestern noch auf der FB Landtagsseite der Grünen Fraktion zu sehen



so blöd kommen die doch nicht wirklich sein? unpackbar. 


lustig aber die im von dir verlinkten bild der fb-seite zu sehende antwort der grünen: der zuständige abgeordnete arbeitet an einer antwort auf die vielen anfragen, die dann auf abgeordetenwatch eingestellt wird. 

das heißt im klartext: der einzelne abgeordnete der grünen hat solange keine eigene meinung, bis sie ihm vorformuliert wird. traurig - und vor allem: wer soll jemand wählen, der nicht mal in der lage ist, sich selbst eine meinung zu bilden, eine antwort zu verfassen und die darin zum audruck kommende eigene meinung auch zu vertreten?


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. August 2013)

Ich hab den Grünen mal auf die Seite geschrieben und nach dem verschwundenen Bericht gefragt.....

Hier die Antwort


----------



## TTT (10. August 2013)

Aus  irgendeinem Grund ist mir die Kommentierung von:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...iker-meist-tabu;art1157835,2141240#kommentare
nicht möglich. Mein Kommentar erscheint einfach nicht. Habs gestern schon versucht und heute noch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (13. August 2013)

Heute gab es 2 Antworten der Grünen auf Abgeordnetenwatch.

Die 2m Regelung hat sich bewährt...


http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/petra_haeffner-597-44449--f389630.html#q389630
und
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f390055.html#q390055

Es hat sich also bewährt, das täglich Hunderte Biker in der gelebten Realität in einer haftungsrechtlichen Grauzone fahren.

Begründet mit teils tödlichen Unfällen, von dennen wir seit kurzem Wissen, das zumindest die, welche Herr Bonde zitiert hat, garnicht auf einem Trail stattgefunden haben, z.T. noch nicht mal im Wald oder gar von einem MTBler.

Nachzulesen in der Stellungnahme der DIMB
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldwegenutzung_im_Spannungsverhaltnis.pdf

Das hat unser Rechtsreferent schon vor einigen Tagen veröffentlich. Trotzdem benutzen die Grünen diese veralteten Argumente. Nehmen die uns nicht ernst? Sind wir nicht wichtig genug?

ciao heiko


----------



## prince67 (13. August 2013)

Wundert dich das?
Die Abgeordneten haben doch keine eigene Meinung (bzw. dürfen diese nicht veröffentlichen). Da wird doch erst im Ministerium nachgefragt und dann das nachgeplappert, was ihnen vorgegeben wird.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. August 2013)

Also zurückfragen und das Dokument verlinken.
Die können sich da nicht weg ducken.


----------



## Athabaske (14. August 2013)

> Die Fraktion GRÜNE strebt daher keine Novellierung des  Landeswaldgesetzes an. Ich war in der vergangenen Legislaturperiode der  für diesen Bereich zuständige Berater und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass  sich die Landtagsfraktion GRÜNE für die Aufhebung dieser Regelung  ausgesprochen hätte. Sollten sie Belege haben, die dem widersprechen,  können Sie mir diese gerne zusenden.




...ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass das nicht so war, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. August 2013)

Der ADFC-BW hat einige Zeitungsartikel der letzten Zeit zur 2-Meter-Regel gesammelt. 
Darunter sind auch einige interessante Artikel der Rems-Zeitung, die sonst nicht online verfügbar sind.

Radfahren im Wald (2013)


----------



## Athabaske (14. August 2013)

Jetzt gehen Fr. Häffner die Argumente aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (14. August 2013)

Interessant. Man stelle eine (inzwischen widerlegte) Behauptung auf, aber die dazu fehlenden Fakten sollen die anderen finden? 
Die Dame fährt angeblich Mountainbike? Fahrradfahren im Wald ist nicht gleich Mountainbiking.....


----------



## Athabaske (14. August 2013)

Hier Hr. Rösler:

Bin ja mal gespannt was der für das Waldgesetz zuständige Berater nun für Antworten findet:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f391303.html#q391303
 oder
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f391372.html#q391372
 oder
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f391389.html#q391389

MdL Rösler ist auch ein starker Verfechter des Nationalparks Nordschwarzwald und der Verdacht wir Moutainbiker werden als Versöhnungsopfer für die Zustimmung der Wandervereine dargebracht, verstärkt sich noch.

Meine Hochachtung an die Kollegen von SAV und SWV, die haben wohl frühzeitig die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und sich gut bei Grünen und SPD vernetzt. Da können wir noch etwas lernen...


----------



## powderJO (14. August 2013)

die abgeordneten der grünen haben offensichtlich entweder ein merkwürdiges verständis in bezug auf ihre rolle, die sie eigentlich einnehmen müssten. abnicken und widerkäuen von regierungsmeinungen ist kein bestandteil der verfassung, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

oder aber sie sind zu blöd, sich selbst ein bild zu machen und eigene, unabhängige  antworten zu finden.

beides ganz klare gründe, sie bei der nächsten wahl zu ignorieren.


----------



## martinos (14. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> die abgeordneten der grünen haben offensichtlich entweder ein merkwürdiges verständis in bezug auf ihre rolle, die sie eigentlich einnehmen müssten. abnicken und widerkäuen von regierungsmeinungen ist kein bestandteil der verfassung, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> oder aber sie sind zu blöd, sich selbst ein bild zu machen und eigene, unabhängige  antworten zu finden.
> 
> beides ganz klare gründe, sie bei der nächsten wahl zu ignorieren.


 
welche Partei in Ba-Wü ist denn klar für die Abschaffung der 2m-Regelung? Aktuell springt da (noch) keine in die Bresche, oder?


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. August 2013)

Die letzte Anfrage kam von der FDP.

http://www2.landtag-bw.de/WP15/Drucksachen/3000/15_3726_d.pdf

oder auch hier ein Statement, mit dem man schon etwas anfangen könnte:
http://www.fdp.de/files/4849/6undzwanzig_Gravity_Mountainbike_Magazine.pdf


----------



## Athabaske (14. August 2013)

Ja klar, wenn die gewollt hätten, hätten sie gekonnt...

Das Problem sind nicht die Parteien, das Problem sind die Mountainbiker. Wir wollen zwar alle dasselbe, aber die anderen machen es besser. Die reden nicht, sondern ziehen ihre Strippen im Hinterzimmer.

Wir paar Hansel richten weder etwas aus noch interessiert es jemanden wirklich - jede Minute auf dem Bike ist vermutlich wertvoller als sich zu engagieren. So denkt wahrscheinlich die Mehrheit und handelt danach. Was soll's auch, was ändert sich für den einzelnen im Wald denn? Verzichtet heute auch nur einer auf einen guten Trail, nur weil es so im Waldgesetz steht? Bis auf die selten Momente in denen man sich fragt wie man es seinen Kindern erklärt, warum man mit ihnen zusammen einem Hobby nachgeht bei dem man an Verbotsschildern vorbeifährt...

Sorry Leute, aber ich bin weder der Geduldige noch der Optimistische und ich finde es unerträglich mit welcher Gleichgültigkeit mit dem Thema umgegangen wird.


----------



## mw.dd (14. August 2013)

Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob denn SPD und Grüne wirklich die 2-Meter-Regel für sinnvoll und richtig halten. Die versuchen wohl eher, sich ein Thema vom Hals zu halten, mit dem man sich nur wenige Freunde, aber jede Menge Feinde machen kann.

Das mangelnde Interesse der MTBiker in BaWü entäuscht mich allerdings auch. Wahrscheinlich braucht es tatsächlich erst einen öffentlichkeitswirksamen Präzendenzfall, der zeigt, das da ein Problem ist auch wenn man es nicht ständig bemerkt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. August 2013)

Wenn`s politisch nicht geht, geht`s auf dem Rechtsweg.

Wir sind im Recht - und jetzt fordern wir es ein!

... hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich nicht gern verliere


----------



## mw.dd (14. August 2013)

Harvester schrieb:


> Interessant. Man stelle eine (inzwischen widerlegte) Behauptung auf, aber die dazu fehlenden Fakten sollen die anderen finden?
> Die Dame fährt angeblich Mountainbike? Fahrradfahren im Wald ist nicht gleich Mountainbiking.....



Da fragen wir doch einfach nochmal nach...
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/petra_haeffner-597-44449--f391761.html#q391761

Ärgerlich nur, das wir uns jedes mal solch Mühe mi dem Fragen machen, wenn wir doch nur platte Stereotypen als Antwort bekommen.


----------



## ciao heiko (14. August 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> welche Partei in Ba-Wü ist denn klar für die Abschaffung der 2m-Regelung? Aktuell springt da (noch) keine in die Bresche, oder?




Martin Haller von der SPD hat sich schon mehrfach positiv geäusert
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/hans_martin_haller-597-44368.html

Die SPD hatte 2007 und 2010 (Haller) auch Anfragen an den Landtag gestellt. Nachzulesen in:
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/BaWue2013/Radfahren-im-Walde.pdf

Volker Schebesta von der CDU ist verhalten auch dafür, wobei die es ja jahrelang in der Hand gehabt hätten. Da wäre ich also vorsichtig.
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/volker_schebesta-597-44418.html


ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (14. August 2013)

Reinhold Pix hat auch geantwortet, wobei sich ja jetzt alle Antworten irgenwie gleichen



> Die bestehende 2-m-Regelung hat sich unseres Erachtens bewährt





> Die Nutzung durch verschiedenste Sportarten neben Spaziergängen und Wanderungen ist jedoch nicht konfliktfrei. Immer wieder kommt es zu schweren, teils sogar tödlichen Unfällen




http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f390796.html#q390796


----------



## Athabaske (15. August 2013)

Warum sollten die auch die paar Hansel ernst nehmen?

Außerdem haben wir ja nun mehrfach die klare Aussage "Die Fraktion Grüne strebt daher keine Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes an." erhalten.

Solange aus der Ankündigung keine tatsächlich Kampagne wird, solange wirken die einzelnen Anfrage nur wie Querulantentum und nicht wie bürgerschaftliches Engagement.

Wir haben gute Argumente, die Fakten sprechen für uns, aber was aus guten Argumenten und der Faktenlage wird können wir derzeit im Schlosspark in Stuttgart studieren - kein noch so fundierter Nachweis kann einen politischen Prozess stoppen der von interessierten Kreisen so initiert wurde. Da sind die Interessen der Wähler und die der Bevölkerung nicht mehr so wichtig und Protest ist Rufen im Wald.

Ab heute gehe ich wieder biken und freue mich über die leeren Trails hier vorort...


----------



## papalooser (15. August 2013)

Seltsam wie sich die Antworten immer wieder ähnlich anhören.

Nutzen die Herrschaften dazu etwa eine Datenbank, in die sie bestimmte Begriffe reinwerfen, so ne Art XPolScore?

So, jetzt suchen wir mal nach '2m-Regelung'. 
Wie steht unsere Partei dazu, wie die Anderen?
Wie gross sind die Zielgruppen, wer wurde letztes Mal gewählt?

Einerseits verstehe ich ja, dass man sich nicht mit jedem Thema auseinandersetzen kann, andererseits ist es aber schade, dass es kaum einer schafft mit Fakten zu arbeiten.


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. August 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wir paar Hansel richten weder etwas aus noch interessiert es jemanden wirklich - jede Minute auf dem Bike ist vermutlich wertvoller als sich zu engagieren. So denkt wahrscheinlich die Mehrheit und handelt danach. Was soll's auch, was ändert sich für den einzelnen im Wald denn? Verzichtet heute auch nur einer auf einen guten Trail, nur weil es so im Waldgesetz steht?



Eben. Hier kommen auch etwas die südländische Temparamente der BW'ler durch. Eine Vorschrift mag eine Vorschrift sein, Sie zu beachten ist was Anderes. Ein kleiner Blick über den Schlagbaum nach F zeigt, was dort alles nicht erlaubt ist und trotzdem gemacht wird.
Erst bei extremen Strafen (wie neuerdings schneller mit dem PKW fahren) passen sich die Bewohner dort der Regelung an und sonst heißt es "Paris ist weit (weg)".


----------



## aka (15. August 2013)

Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tage niedergebrannt worden, das wird halt einige Schleifen brauchen bis die verstehen, dass ihr nachgeplappere von wegen toedlichen Unfaellen aber auch gar nix mit der 2m Regel zu tun hat. 
Das dauert sicher Monate, bis die selber anfangen nachzudenken.


----------



## Athabaske (15. August 2013)

ja, man fragt sich ernstlich ob auch sämtliche andere poliltischen Äußerungen die man so ließt, von diesen Textbausteinservern, erstellt durch unbekannte Experten, herunter geladen werden...


----------



## Athabaske (15. August 2013)

was für ein wertvoller Beitrag

Eine Erwiderung kann man sich vermutlich sparen.

Es ist grotesk, wieso ein bedauerlicher Unfall auf breiten Wegen als Begründung dazu herhalten muss schmale Wege zu sperren.

Es ist diskriminierend, aus einem Einzelfall den Ausschluss einer ganzen Gruppe herzuleiten.

Hat nach dem tödlichen Unfall eines Testfahrers des selben Arbeitsgebers wie bei dem rücksichtlosen Typen hier auch jeder Politiker gleich ein Verbot aller PKWs mit Stern auf Autobahnen gefordert?


----------



## ciao heiko (15. August 2013)

Man merkt das die Grünen sich abgesprochen haben. D.h. aber auch, das das Thema intern diskutiert wurde. Mit den ausweichenden Antworten wird versucht Zeit zu gewinnen und das Thema totlaufen zu lassen. Wir müssen, wie beisher weiter nachhaken. Das macht Ihr gut und deshalb ein Lob an euch Alle.

Ich habe auf https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw?ref=ts&fref=ts einen Beitrag geschrieben. Bitte fleisig kommentieren.


ciao heiko


----------



## dogzice (15. August 2013)

So kann man es natürlich auch machen: man soll sich an die Poststelle wenden damit die sich mit den unangenehmen Fragen "rumärgern" müssen. Da hat der Herr Schneider wohl keinen Bock mehr über dieses Thema zu diskutieren (weil er etwa keine eigenen oder überhaupt stichhaltige Arugumente hat?) und schiebt den Ball einfach weiter 

Schade. Keine(-r) ist auch nur im Ansatz mal darauf gekommen einen offenen Dialog gestalten zu wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. August 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Man merkt das die Grünen sich abgesprochen haben. D.h. aber auch, das das Thema intern diskutiert wurde. Mit den ausweichenden Antworten wird versucht Zeit zu gewinnen und das Thema totlaufen zu lassen. Wir müssen, wie beisher weiter nachhaken. Das macht Ihr gut und deshalb ein Lob an euch Alle.
> 
> Ich habe auf https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw?ref=ts&fref=ts einen Beitrag geschrieben. Bitte fleisig kommentieren.
> 
> ...



Dafür, das es so wichtig ist, kommen aber nicht viele freundliche aber bestimmte Kommentare von hier. Ich habe gerade mal was darunter gepackt.

PS: Warum ist Facebook eigentlich so *******, das man nicht mal direkt irgendwo auf einen Kommentar oder Post bei Facebook hin verlinken kann? Write once, forget.


----------



## Athabaske (15. August 2013)

...aber bitte immer freundlich aber bestimmt bleiben...


----------



## pndrev (15. August 2013)

Hab das auch mal aus der Sicht eines in Bayern fahrenden kommentiert. Mich trifft die Regelung nur jedes Jahr, wenn ich meine Eltern in Ulm besuche und dort mit meinem Vater biken gehen will... Also, nicht, dass uns die Regel in irgendeiner Weise bei der Wegwahl beeinflussen würde, gell?


----------



## powderJO (15. August 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Man merkt das die Grünen sich abgesprochen haben. D.h. aber auch, das das Thema intern diskutiert wurde. Mit den ausweichenden Antworten wird versucht Zeit zu gewinnen und das Thema totlaufen zu lassen. Wir müssen, wie beisher weiter nachhaken.



so sieht es aus. steter tropfen höhlt den stein. die müssen merken, dass wir uns nicht abspeisen lassen mit textbausteinen. und die müssen merken, das wir mehr sind, als nur eine handvoll gestörter  .


----------



## dogzice (15. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> PS: Warum ist Facebook eigentlich so *******, das man nicht mal direkt irgendwo auf einen Kommentar oder Post bei Facebook hin verlinken kann? Write once, forget.



Hmm. Keine Ahnung ob Du was anderes meinst, aber wenn Du im Stream auf das Datum/Uhrzeit des Posts gehst, dann entdeckst Du dass dort ein Link hinterlegt ist. Den kannst Du kopieren und verwenden:

https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw/posts/1407753242776946

P.S.: Ich hab auch noch meinen Kommentar drunter gepackt. Mal schauen ob irgendjemand von den Erwähnten reagiert.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. August 2013)

Habe mal der Partei in BW was ins Buch geschrieben.

https://www.facebook.com/gruenebw/posts/1408476986037905


Auch interessant wären die FB Seiten von der Grünen Jugend BW
https://www.facebook.com/GJbawue?ref=ts&fref=ts

könnte da jemand von euch was posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (15. August 2013)

habe keinen fb-account und selbst dafür werde ich mir sicher keinen zulegen


----------



## ciao heiko (15. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> habe keinen fb-account und selbst dafür werde ich mir sicher keinen zulegen


Ich wollte nie einen Account und habe mir nur für dieses Thema einen zugelegt  . Für die politische Agitation ist er sehr gut geeignet. Ansonsten würde ich aber auch sagen, das ich in meinem Leben zuvor nicht all zuviel versäumt habe.

ciao heiko


----------



## Athabaske (16. August 2013)

...ja, wer im Spiel mitspielen will muss sich den Spielregeln unterordnen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> habe keinen fb-account und selbst dafür werde ich mir sicher keinen zulegen



Erst kurz vor dem totalen bike Verbot käme ein FB Zugang in die engere Wahl für mich.


----------



## Athabaske (16. August 2013)

...Abgeordnetenwatch geht aber?


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. August 2013)

Der klassische Leserbrief, Kommentare auf der HP und gans besonders schlimm mit echten Menschen reden.
Dazu Normalos und Gelegenheitsfahrer auf die Seite ziehen. Bewusst Angst schürren das irgendwann gar keiner mehr in den Wald darf. Nicht fair, aber vertretbar.


http://wupperseiten.de/mussen-wir-bald-eintritt-zahlen-wenn-wir-in-den-wald-wollen/


----------



## powderJO (16. August 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...Abgeordnetenwatch geht aber?



logisch geht das. kann auch nur jedem raten, da aktiv zu sein - immer wieder und wieder alle möglichen abgeordneten anfragen, nachfragen, wenn b.scheuerte antworten kommen etc ... in hessen hat das ziemlich viel gebracht, da viele abgeordnete sich dann irgendwann tatsächlich mal mit den fakten auseinandergesetzt haben.


----------



## Athabaske (16. August 2013)

...für schwäbische Verhältnisse geht da schon sehr viel, blätter mal die Abgeordneten durch und Du wirst sehr viele Themen bezüglich Waldgesetz finden.

Denen ist momentan noch gar nicht klar, dass es nicht nur ein paar Spinner sind.

Wichtig sind auch die Bundestagswahlkandidaten, nach den 20% von Fr. Andreae können die nicht einfach auf unsere Stimmen verzichten...

An die Tastaturen Kollegen, Gleichgültigkeit war gestern, Trägheit zählt nicht und die NSA liest sowieso mit...


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (17. August 2013)

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...e-Biker-auf-Bernauer-Pfaden;art372619,6218571


----------



## prince67 (17. August 2013)

So eine Ablehnung kann uns eigentlich nur recht sein. 
Wenn das Alibivorhaben, 10% der Wege für Radfahrer freizugeben, scheitert, ist das ein weiterer Grund die 2m Regel abzuschaffen, zumindest können sich die 2m Befürworter nicht mehr darauf berufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerverider (17. August 2013)

Vielleicht könnte man das hier ja mit einbauen in die ganzen Anfragen und Stellungnahmen an die Herren Politiker: Nagelbretter im Wald - Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung

Was sich diese Kriminellen dabei wohl denken?


----------



## Athabaske (17. August 2013)

...mittlerweile werden konkrete Nachfragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch abgelehnt. Merke, ein bisschen nachhaken ist Ok, massiver nachhaken ist nicht erwünscht....

Selbst diese kleine Möglichkeit als kleiner Bürger bei denen, die uns regieren nachzufragen warum sie tun, was sie tun, wird noch zensiert, verhindert und erschwert...


----------



## powderJO (17. August 2013)

einfach ne neue frage stellen mit nem anderem aufhänger. müsste gehen eigentlich. 

edit: nicht freigeschaltet werden u.a. laut index auf abgeordnetenwatch.de :



			
				regeln abgeordnetenwatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Beiträge, die keiner Frage oder Aufforderung zur Stellungnahme entsprechen, sondern nur bloße Meinungsäußerung sind
> Massen-Mails
> unangemessen viele Fragen pro Fragesteller/in oder Abgeordneten
> mehrere Nachfragen, in der Regel mehr als eine



das sind die punkte, die uns betreffen. man kann sich aber bestimmt an die betreiber wenden und um freischaltungen bitten, wenn die fragen nicht beantwortet wurden oder nachfragen nötig sind weil fakten schlicht nicht stimmen. 


aber das einfachste ist: es müssen mehr leute anfragen stellen und nicht immer nur die gleichen. also liebe bw'ler - strengt euch mal ein bisschen mehr an.


----------



## Harvester (18. August 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man das hier ja mit einbauen in die ganzen Anfragen und Stellungnahmen an die Herren Politiker: Nagelbretter im Wald - Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung
> 
> Was sich diese Kriminellen dabei wohl denken?



Du meinst die MTBler, die da verbotenerweise lang gefahren sind?


----------



## zoryfl (18. August 2013)

Ich habe vergangene Woche auch eine Anfrage auf abgeordnetenwatch gestellt (Link), aber (bisher) keine Antwort bekommen..


----------



## TTT (19. August 2013)

Bei ausweichenden bzw. falschen Aussagen einfach weiter nachbohren!
Hab dies auch hier getan: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/petra_haeffner-597-44449--f391761.html#questions

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr interesse bekundet, bevor dies durch eine nichtssagende Antwort unmöglich ist. Weiß allerdings nicht, wann meine Fragestellung online ist.

Eine andere Frage:
Wäre es sinnvoll, auf Großveranstaltungen wie Marathons mit z.T. mehreren 1000 Teilnehmern über die Aussagen der Grünen allg. und des H. Bonde im speziellen durch Flugblätter zu informieren? Das sollte ja den Druck sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzten erhöhen...


----------



## zoryfl (19. August 2013)

Wenn ich sowas schon lese..


> Eine gemeinsame Initiative der Interessierten vor Ort  bietet die beste  Grundlage um eine für alle Waldbesucher annehmbare Lösung zu finden.


Genau so ist es! Aber warum muss dem dann ein Gesetz in den Weg gelegt werden, welches eine Befahrung von den Wegen < 2m grundlegend verbietet?

Flyer etc sind sicher keine schlechte Idee, setzen aber Präsenz, Finanzmittel und Manpower vor Ort voraus. Da sind abgeordnetenwatch und Konsorten eigentlich für die breite Masse einfacher zu erreichen.


----------



## TTT (19. August 2013)

Ist jetzt online:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/petra_haeffner-597-44449--f391761.html#questions

vielleicht können wir die offenen Fragen hier einfach sammeln, damit möglichst viele Interesse bekunden können?


----------



## ciao heiko (19. August 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Flyer etc sind sicher keine schlechte Idee, setzen aber Präsenz, Finanzmittel und Manpower vor Ort voraus.



Hallo,
wie Ihr auf unserer Kampagnenseite lesen könnt sind Flyer in Arbeit und kurz vor Druck.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

Es ist die letzten Tage etwas ruhig im Thread geworden von seitens der DIMB. Ich darf aber verraten, das neben den Flyern, gerade intensiv über weitere Schritte abgestimmt wird. Auch führen wir eine Liste aller eurer Fragen auf abgeordnetenwatch und lesen die Antworten der einzelnen Abgeordneten.

Bitte bleibt weiter so engagiert. Ich versuche euch hier dann aktuell auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (19. August 2013)

Hallo Heiko,
wenn eine solche Liste mit Fragen und Antworten existiert, würde mich interessieren wie viele der Fragen prozentual tatsächlich beantwortet wurden. Ich habe auf abgeordnetenwatch bisher nur wenige Fragen bezüglich der 2m-Regel von den Angesprochenen beantwortet gesehen..

Gute Sache das mit den Flyern!


----------



## TTT (19. August 2013)

Für die Grünen im Landtag (Fragen zum Thema an den jeweiligen Abgeordneten bei abgeordnetenwatch.de/ davon bisher unbeantwortet):

Edith Sitzmann (0/0)
Winfried Kretschmann (1/1)
Josef Frey (0/0)
Franz Untersteller (0/0)
Brigitte Lösch (0/0)
Dr. Bernd Murschel (0/0)
Martin Hahn (0/0)
Alexander Salomon (0/0)
Muhterem Aras (0/0)
Wolfgang Raufelder (0/0)
Theresia Bauer (0/0)
Jügen Filius (0/0)
Daniel Renkonen (0/0)
Andreas Schwarz (0/0)
Dr. Gisela Splett (0/0)
Andrea Lindlohr (4/2)
Daniel Andreas Lede Abal (1/1)
Willi Halder (0/0)
Petra Häffner (6/3)
Jürgen Walter (0/0)
Siegfried Lehmann (0/0)
Hans-Ulrich Sckerl (0/0)
Reinhold Pix (1/1)
Thomas Poreski (0/0)
Thomas Marwein (2/2)
Dr. Markus Rösler (4/3)
Dr. Kai Schmidt-Eisenlohr (0/0)
Sandra Boser (1/1)
Beate Böhlen (0/0)
Jörg-Matthias Fritz (1/1)
Manfred Lucha (0/0)
Bärbl Mielich (0/0)
Manfred Kern (0/0)
Charlotte Schneidewind-Hartnagel (0/0)
Alexander Schoch (0/0)
Nikolaus Tschenk (0/0)

Wer Werte eintragen bzw. aktualisieren will, muß nur auf die letzte Liste antworten und die Werte ergänzen bzw. aktualisieren.


----------



## winklem (19. August 2013)

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker,

heute richte ich mich als als Vorstand der DIMB an auch.
Wir wollten ich euch mitteilen, das wir hinter den Kulissen gerade intensiv an einer Strategie arbeiten. Wir haben eine Projektgruppe gegrÃ¼ndet die sich dem Thema angenommen hat. Wir wollten uns kurz hier vorstellen, damit Ihr wisst wer die Ansprechpartner sind.

winklem, Michael Winkler, DIMB Vorstand (2. Vorsitzender)
HelmutK, Helmut Klawitter, DIMB Rechtsreferent
tilman, Tilman Kluge, DIMB Umwelt Referent
mw.dd, Michael Wolf, DIMB IG Referent
Sun On Tour, Roland Albrecht, DIMB Mitglied (Rechtsreferat)
Hockdrik,aktives DIMB Mitglied - Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg
ciao heiko, Heiko MittelstÃ¤dt, aktives DIMB Mitglied - Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg

mit UnterstÃ¼tzung der DIMB GeschÃ¤ftsstelle und weiterer Mitglieder.

Ãber euer Engagement freuen wir uns und hoffen hier in KÃ¼rze weiteren Informationen zu geplanten Aktion vermelden zu kÃ¶nnen. Bleibt dran, lest mit und vor allem knÃ¼pft Kontakte um geplante Aktionen schnell bei allen Bikern bekannt zu machen. Wir brauchen euch!!


Michael Winkler
Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike DIMB e.V.
Vorstand (2. Vorsitzender)
Sprecher IG Nordschwarzwaldâ
www.dimb.de


DIMB BundesgeschÃ¤ftsstelle
Heisenbergweg 42, 85540 Haar
Email: [email protected]
i-Fax: 03212 / 108 7021

âVisit us at Eurobike Foyer West


----------



## ciao heiko (20. August 2013)

Die Abgeodnetenwatch Liste befindet sich jetzt auf der DIMB Seite

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/642-abgeordnetenwatch-liste

ciao heiko

.


----------



## Svenos (20. August 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Veranstalter oft gereizt reagieren, wenn man solche (politischen) Flyer verteilen will. Also unbedingt vorher das Einverständnis dafür einholen. Ich habe letztes Jahr beim 70.3-Triathlon in Wiesbaden DIMB-Flyer verteilt (ohne vorher zu fragen) und habe einen Platzverweis bekommen.


----------



## Athabaske (20. August 2013)

...man sieht, es gibt noch Potential für die Wahlkreise die noch nicht involviert sind.

Auf geht's hoch die Ärsche, ran an die Tastaturen - es ist für uns alle!

Je mehr wir dabei in die Breite gehen um so mehr Aufmerksamkeit zieht das nach sich. Das einzelne Nachhaken und -bohren ist auch wichtig aber vermutlich gar nicht so fruchtbar. Darüberhinaus lehnt Abgeordnetenwatch das Nachhaken auf unbeantwortete Anfragen ab. Aber wenn andere Nachhaken geht das durch. Das Nichtbeantworten ist auch eine Art Statement!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (20. August 2013)

@ ciao heiko

Wenn Du meine Liste anschaust, siehst Du, daß Du nicht überall aktuell bist. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du das nachtragen. Macht dann meine Liste überflüssig?!


----------



## Athabaske (20. August 2013)

...wenn Ihr mal auf das Datum der jeweiligen Antworten schaut, dann fällt auf, sie sitzen das jetzt sowieso aus. Seit fast einer Woche keine Antworten mehr, nachdem anfangs teilweise sehr schnell geantwortet wurde.

Entweder hat man einen Maulkorb verhängt oder derjenige der in der Sache für das Ministerum des ländlichen Raums vorgearbeitet hat sucht verzweifelt weitere Fälle von amtlich belegbaren Unfällen auf Trails.

Ganz ehrlich in seiner/ihrer Haut will ich nicht stecken, liefert dem Bonde den "Schlager" eines tödlichen Unfalls der sich dann hinsichtlich Wegbreitenregelung als Windei entpuppt...


----------



## Tilman (20. August 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wenn Ihr mal auf das Datum der jeweiligen Antworten schaut, dann fällt auf, sie sitzen das jetzt sowieso aus. Seit fast einer Woche keine Antworten mehr, nachdem anfangs teilweise sehr schnell geantwortet wurde.
> 
> Entweder hat man einen Maulkorb verhängt oder derjenige der in der Sache für das Ministerum des ländlichen Raums vorgearbeitet hat sucht verzweifelt weitere Fälle von amtlich belegbaren Unfällen auf Trails.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich in seiner/ihrer Haut will ich nicht stecken, liefert dem Bonde den "Schlager" eines tödlichen Unfalls der sich dann hinsichtlich Wegbreitenregelung als Windei entpuppt...


 
Das kann ich nicht generell bestätigen. Vor allem, wenn man im Detail nachfragt, nachdem man zuvor mit Standardsätzen abgespeist wurde, dauern die Antworten schon aus inhaltlichen Gründen länger. Aber, es ist richtig, daß oft Nichts-Antworten mehr sagt als ein Textbaustein.

Besonders lustig ist allerdings eine Antwort gewesen, worin mich eine Vertreterin der Grünen auf das Ministerium verwies. Da fragt man sich dann schon, wer im Ländle das Sagen hat, das Parlament (so steht's in der Verfassung und so haben wir es in der Schule gelernt) oder die Regierung.....

Wenn man dann sieht, die das Ministeriumin dar Sache am Schleudern ist, dann kann ich auf jegliche Auskunft von dort verzichten.


----------



## Tilman (20. August 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mittlerweile werden konkrete Nachfragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch abgelehnt. Merke, ein bisschen nachhaken ist Ok, massiver nachhaken ist nicht erwünscht....
> 
> Selbst diese kleine Möglichkeit als kleiner Bürger bei denen, die uns regieren nachzufragen warum sie tun, was sie tun, wird noch zensiert, verhindert und erschwert...


 
Nachhaken geht schon, aber es geht um das Wie und wie oft. abgeordnetenwatch ist nicht mit einem Diskussionsforum zu verwechseln.


----------



## Athabaske (20. August 2013)

...mir wurde auf Nachfrage, warum eine Anfrage bei Abgeordentenwatch abgelehnt wurde, mitgeteilt, dass weiteres Nachhaken bei Abgeordentenwatch nicht erwünscht sei und ich solle mich mit unbeantworteten Fragen und mit ausweichenden Antworten begnügen und meine politischen Schlüsse daraus ziehen.

Damit wäre beim Thema Änderung des baden-württembergischen Waldgesetz Abgeordnetenwatch ein Aufruf zum Nichtwähler zu werden...


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. August 2013)

Das Wählen ist ja auch immer so eine Sache....

Was hat unsere Kanzlerin vor einer Wahl einmal gesagt?!? " Die Mehrwertsteuer wird NICHT erhöht..." 
Nach der Wahl, was war da?! Die Mehrwertsteuer wurde doch nach oben geschraubt

Ich hab mittlerweile das Gefühl, das die Volksverbrecher.... ääähmmmm ich meine natürlich die Volksvertreter, nicht mehr das Volk vertreten, sondern nur noch sich selbst....
Es gibt kaum einen Politiker mehr, der mal eine klare Ansage macht, sondern es ist alles so wischi-waschi-lari-fari-Bla-Bla.

Die Regirung wird immer von der Oposition ausgebremst... Nach dem Motto " Einfach nur dagegen!!! " 


Ich hab bei meiner Gemeinde nach einer Freigabe eines Waldweges UNTER 2 Meter breite angefragt....
Mal schauen was ich für eine Antwort bekomme.

Fährt man diesen Weg aus der Schweiz an (Grensgebiet bei Neuhausen/Schaffausen) ist der Weg 2 Meter breit, irgendwann wird der Weg sehr schmal, was ja bedeuten würde ich dürfte diesen nicht mehr befahren und muss zurück.
Dieser Weg ist unter der Woche so gut wie gar nicht frequentiert.
Ach der gefahrlose Begegnungsverkehr ist gegeben, es gibt immer eine Möglichkeit des passierens bzw. des passieren lassen.


----------



## bonefacker (20. August 2013)

Hier nun auch eine Antwort von Sascha Binder, SPD, Wahlkreis Geislingen:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/sascha_binder-597-44338--f382502.html#q382502


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. August 2013)

> Sascha Binder MdL:
> 
> ... in den Naturparken des Schwarzwalds rund 7000 Kilometer ausgewiesene Strecken für Mountainbiker.



Größtenteils Waldautobahn ! Wer will soetwas fahren ? Da kann ich mich gleich auf meinen Renner setzen


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. August 2013)

Das ist auch schön, das ALLE MTBler im Schwarzwald wohnen und nicht erst mit dem spritschluckenden umweltverpestendem Monster, man nennt es auch Auto (hab ich mir mal sagen lassen  ) sich in den Schwarzwald begeben muss...... Ironie AUS

Ich finde es gelinde gesagt zum erbrechen, wenn ich mit dem Auto erst mal irgendwo hin fahren muss um mit dem Rad ein paar nette Wge zu fahren...
Das ist genau so ABARTIG wie die Leute, die mit dem Auto ins Fitnessturio fahren und sich dann ne stunde aufs Laufband stellen oder aufs Rad setzen....

Wenn ich biken will, dann will ich mit dem Rad fahren und nicht erst mit dem Auto.
Wenn ich joggen will, dann fahr ich auch nicht erst in den Wald.... 

Aber im Schwarzwald gibt es ja zum Glück 7000km ausgewiesene Wege.....


----------



## Athabaske (21. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich joggen will, dann fahr ich auch nicht erst in den Wald...


...da scheinst Du aber eher ein Einzelgänger zu sein. Ich sehe das auch so, aber hier in der Gegend ist es durchaus üblich sich mit dem Auto zum Joggen zu begeben.

Aber Du hast Recht, was bringen ausgeschilderte Trails im Schwarzwald für alle die nicht dort vor Ort wohnen oder dort Urlaub machen. Diese Routen haben sowieso rein touristischen Charakter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (21. August 2013)

Touristische Wegenetze sind - nomen es omen - für Touristen und werden dementsprechend regelmäßig von Touristikern und denjenigen, die vom Tourismus leben oder leben wollen, initiiert und/oder geplant. 

Worum es uns hier geht, ist das Betretungsrecht für den Bürger vor Ort. Wir wollen ein Betretungsrecht für den Alltag, für die Feierabendrunde, für den Samstag Nachmittag oder den Sonntag Vormittag. Dafür brauchen wir keine ausgeschilderten Mountainbikerouten, denn wir kennen uns in unserer Heimat aus. Dafür brauchen wir auch keine 20 km Runde, denn wir wollen nicht 100x im Jahr die selbe Runde fahren. Wir fahren auch nicht an den Wochenenden und Feiertagen mit schönem Wetter dort, wo sich die Leute gegenseitig auf den Füssen stehen; wir kennen unser Revier. Wir brauchen schlicht ein Betretungsrecht, das uns das Fahren auf allen Wege erlaubt und dann stören wir niemanden.

Den Unterschied zwischen Wegenetzen für Touristen und Wegenetzen für die breite Masse der in ihrer Heimat verwurzelten Alltagsbiker werden wir noch häufig Politikern, Beamten und Touristikern erklären müssen. Wir können dazu auch auf die DIMB-Umfrage aus 2010 verweisen, die belegt, dass über 80% unserer Touren von zu Hause aus gestartet werden. http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/umfragen


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. August 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...da scheinst Du aber eher ein Einzelgänger zu sein. Ich sehe das auch so, aber hier in der Gegend ist es durchaus üblich sich mit dem Auto zum Joggen zu begeben.
> 
> Aber Du hast Recht, was bringen ausgeschilderte Trails im Schwarzwald für alle die nicht dort vor Ort wohnen oder dort Urlaub machen. Diese Routen haben sowieso rein touristischen Charakter...



Ich weiß, das ich einer von wenigen bin, der das so macht 
Seh ich immer wieder, das die "Hardcore"-Wanderer/Waldbesucher die nur ein paar wenige km neben dem Wald wohnen, diesen Weg mit dem Auto zurücklegen..... und sich dann noch als Umweltbewusst betiteln etc.

Was das Thema " Was bringen ausgeschilderte Trails im SW" betrifft, da kann ich dir auch ein paar passende Antworten geben.....
- Mehr bzw. alle Biker dazu zu "zwingen" in den SW zu fahren und ihr Geld dort hin zu bringen....
- Politikern passende Antworten zu liefern, wie z.B.:


" Im Schwarzwald gibt es 7000km ausgewisene Wege für MTBler, eine Aufhebung der 2m Regelung ist nicht von nöten"
 " Im SW kommt es seit der Einführung der MTB Strecken immer wieder zu zwischenfällen.... Eine aufhebeung der 2m Regel kann für ganz BA-WÜ nicht umgesetzt werden..."
Das diese Konflikte aber nur wegen der hohen Frequentierung hervorgerufen werden, das lässt man dann gekonnt unter den Tisch fallen.
Siehe " Tötlicher MTB Unfall " da interessiert es auch keinen das dieser Unfall auf dem Weg zur Arbeit passierte......


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Touristische Wegenetze sind - nomen es omen - für Touristen und werden dementsprechend regelmäßig von Touristikern und denjenigen, die vom Tourismus leben oder leben wollen, initiiert und/oder geplant.
> 
> Worum es uns hier geht, ist das Betretungsrecht für den Bürger vor Ort. Wir wollen ein Betretungsrecht für den Alltag, für die Feierabendrunde, für den Samstag Nachmittag oder den Sonntag Vormittag. Dafür brauchen wir keine ausgeschilderten Mountainbikerouten, denn wir kennen uns in unserer Heimat aus. Dafür brauchen wir auch keine 20 km Runde, denn wir wollen nicht 100x im Jahr die selbe Runde fahren. Wir fahren auch nicht an den Wochenenden und Feiertagen mit schönem Wetter dort, wo sich die Leute gegenseitig auf den Füssen stehen; wir kennen unser Revier. Wir brauchen schlicht ein Betretungsrecht, das uns das Fahren auf allen Wege erlaubt und dann stören wir niemanden.




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## TTT (21. August 2013)

7000km ausgewiesene MTB Strecken sind Etikettenschwindel und man sollte die Politiker fragen, warum sie im Sinne des Verbrauerschutzes diese Täuschung nicht unterbinden sondern sich selber noch dieser bedienen! Ich werde die Argumentation jedenfall zukünftig in die Antworten mit einbauen!


----------



## HelmutK (21. August 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> 7000km ausgewiesene MTB Strecken sind Etikettenschwindel und man sollte die Politiker fragen, warum sie im Sinne des Verbrauerschutzes diese Täuschung nicht unterbinden sondern sich selber noch dieser bedienen! Ich werde die Argumentation jedenfall zukünftig in die Antworten mit einbauen!


 
Mit Zahlen kann man ja munter um sich werfen - wie wäre es denn mit bis zu 34.000 km an Singletrails 

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/kerstin_andreae-1031-70319--f391894.html#q391894


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. August 2013)

Etikettenschwindel passt doch wunderbar dazu die 2m-regelung aufrecht zu erhalten 
Warum sollten sich die Politiker dieses SUPER Argument selbst zerstören?


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Mit Zahlen kann man ja munter um sich werfen - wie wäre es denn mit bis zu 34.000 km an Singletrails
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/kerstin_andreae-1031-70319--f391894.html#q391894




34000km Singletrails im Schwarzwald?!?
Gibts da überhaupt noch Bäume?
Wen 34 000km 10% entsprechen, dann es im Schwarzwald 340 000km Wegenetz. 
Dann nehmen wie noch Bundes- und Landstraßen dazu....


----------



## Athabaske (21. August 2013)

Gibt es keinen Rechtsweg gegen willkürliche Gesetze?


----------



## TTT (21. August 2013)

Für die Grünen im Landtag (Fragen zum Thema an den jeweiligen Abgeordneten bei abgeordnetenwatch.de/ davon bisher unbeantwortet):

Edith Sitzmann (0/0)
Winfried Kretschmann (1/1)
Josef Frey (0/0)
Franz Untersteller (0/0)
Brigitte Lösch (0/0)
Dr. Bernd Murschel (0/0)
Martin Hahn (0/0)
Alexander Salomon (0/0)
Muhterem Aras (0/0)
Wolfgang Raufelder (0/0)
Theresia Bauer (0/0)
Jügen Filius (0/0)
Daniel Renkonen (0/0)
Andreas Schwarz (0/0)
Dr. Gisela Splett (0/0)
Andrea Lindlohr (4/2)
Daniel Andreas Lede Abal (1/1)
Willi Halder (0/0)
Petra Häffner (7/4)
Jürgen Walter (0/0)
Siegfried Lehmann (0/0)
Hans-Ulrich Sckerl (0/0)
Reinhold Pix (1/1)
Thomas Poreski (0/0)
Thomas Marwein (2/2)
Dr. Markus Rösler (4/3)
Dr. Kai Schmidt-Eisenlohr (0/0)
Sandra Boser (1/1)
Beate Böhlen (0/0)
Jörg-Matthias Fritz (1/1)
Manfred Lucha (0/0)
Bärbl Mielich (0/0)
Manfred Kern (0/0)
Charlotte Schneidewind-Hartnagel (0/0)
Alexander Schoch (0/0)
Nikolaus Tschenk (0/0)

Wer Werte eintragen bzw. aktualisieren will, muß nur auf die letzte Liste antworten und die Werte ergänzen bzw. aktualisieren. Und weiter Fragen stellen, bzw. Interesse bekunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (21. August 2013)

Daß auf abgeordnetenwatch gerade keine Antworten mehr kommen sollte uns nicht entmutigen sondern im Gegenteil! Vermutlich haben wir einen Wirkungstreffer gelandet. Auf Dauer so viele Fragen unbeantwortet zu lassen können die sich nicht wirklich erlauben und das wissen die. Andererseits sehen sie auch, daß die bisherigen Antworten nicht stichhaltig sind, bzw. sogar falsch. Natürlich werden sie auch inzwischen wissen, daß eine Kampagne läuft, die sie nicht einfach aussitzen können. Bei DIMB das läuft ja öffentlich, Hessen war für alle sichtbar,...

Entsprechend werden Sie gerade an einer Strategie arbeiten und je mehr Fragen kommen, je konkreter Ihre Argumente entkräftet und falsche Aussagen als solche entlarvt werden umso intensiver werden sie sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. August 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Gibt es keinen Rechtsweg gegen willkürliche Gesetze?



Doch, den gibt es.... Klagen bim Bundesverfassungsgericht einreichen


----------



## Athabaske (21. August 2013)

...dann könnte doch die DIMB parallel zum Geschreibsel da ansetzen?


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2013)

der gang zu den gerichten ist nicht so leicht, wie einen post im forum abzusetzen


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. August 2013)

Ich zitiere mich ja ungern selbst, aber ...


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn`s politisch nicht geht, geht`s auf dem Rechtsweg.
> 
> Wir sind im Recht - und jetzt fordern wir es ein!
> 
> ... hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich nicht gern verliere


----------



## HelmutK (21. August 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dann könnte doch die DIMB parallel zum Geschreibsel da ansetzen?


 
Immer der Reihe nach 

Nächste Woche ist die Eurobike und bis dahin bzw. auf der Eurobike werden wir noch etwas aus dem Hut zaubern. Wer von Euch da ist, kann und sollte den DIMB Stand besuchen und sich informieren. Posts hier im Forum und auf Facebook wird es natürlich auch geben 

Last but not least gibt es auf der Eurobike auch Stände von Tourismusanbietern aus Ba-Wü, die mit uns Geld verdienen wollen. Da kann man auch mal vorbeigehen und deutlich machen, dass wir als potentielle Kunden die 2-Meter-Regel "besch...." finden und nicht bzw. nicht mehr kommen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (21. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> der gang zu den gerichten ist nicht so leicht, wie einen post im forum abzusetzen



Genau so sieht es aus und günstig ist die ganze Sache auch nicht


----------



## Athabaske (21. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Immer der Reihe nach
> 
> Nächste Woche ist die Eurobike und bis dahin bzw. auf der Eurobike werden wir noch etwas aus dem Hut zaubern. Wer von Euch da ist, kann und sollte den DIMB Stand besuchen und sich informieren. Posts hier im Forum und auf Facebook wird es natürlich auch geben
> 
> Last but not least gibt es auf der Eurobike auch Stände von Tourismusanbietern aus Ba-Wü, die mit uns Geld verdienen wollen. Da kann man auch mal vorbeigehen und deutlich machen, dass wir als potentielle Kunden die 2-Meter-Regel "besch...." finden und nicht bzw. nicht mehr kommen werden


...klar, kann das dann nur der zweite Schritt sein.

Mit den Tourismusanbietern wäre ich vorsichtig, ich hatte diverse Gemeinden und Verbände in Folge des Bürgerentscheids in Kirchzarten und anderen Pressemeldungen angeschrieben. Wir hatten ursprünglich für nächstes Jahr einen Urlaub im Südschwarzwald geplant, den aber wegen der offensichtlich immer schlechteren Stimmung wieder "storniert".

Bis auf einen Verband, der dann auch von den Pilotprojekten geschrieben hat, erhielt ich keine Antwort - offensichtlich sind 5 Personen à 2 Wochen nichts was denen schlaflose Nächte bereitet.

Ich glaube Mountainbiking wie wir das verstehen, ist nicht unbedingt deren Zielgruppe auch wenn die schönen bunten Bilder das nachlegen...

Darüber hinaus halte ich den touristischen Ansatz für etwas am Ziel vorbei geschossen. Wir wollen ja nicht im eigenen Land jedes Mal in Urlaub gehen müssen, wenn wir Trails fahren wollen.

Noch eine kleine Anekdote am Rande: Nach drei Tagen Mini-Schwarzwald-Cross am Mittel- bzw Grenzweg stand die Bilanz der Fußgängerbegegungen trotz Ferienzeit bei Null (!) Wanderer, Jogger oder Walker. Woher da ein Konfliktpotential hergeleitet wird ist mir schleierhaft.

Und wie erkläre ich meiner jüngsten Tochter nun, dass wir etwas machen, was verboten ist weil Leute vor ihr Angst haben, die wir gar nicht treffen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. August 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Anekdote am Rande: Nach drei Tagen Mini-Schwarzwald-Cross am Mittel- bzw Grenzweg stand die Bilanz der Fußgängerbegegungen trotz Ferienzeit bei Null (!) Wanderer, Jogger oder Walker. Woher da ein Konfliktpotential hergeleitet wird ist mir schleierhaft.
> 
> Und wie erkläre ich meiner jüngsten Tochter nun, dass wir etwas machen, was verboten ist weil Leute vor ihr Angst haben, die wir gar nicht treffen.




Du verdrehst die Tatsachen, wenn da nun doch einer unterwegsgewesen wäre, dann hättest DU ihn gestört.... und das darf ja nicht sein  Der Wanderer braucht doch seine ungetrübte Erholung.... Aber wenn du nun da bist, dann ist dies ja nicht mehr gegeben  

Naja wenn du dich an das Gesetz halten würdest, dann müstest du deiner Tochter nichts erklären  Sprich, wenn du die schmalen Wege nicht befährst, dann kannst du nicht feststellen, dass dort niemand ist, der gestört werden könnte und somit brauchst du auch nichts erklären  Ist doch ganz logisch 

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem umstürzenden Baum im Wald....


> Macht der im Wald umstürzende Baum auch dann ein Geräusch wenn niemand da ist der es hört?



Das kannst du nun ja auch auf Wanderer und Biker umlegen 


Ich hoffe man konnte die Ironie raus lesen


----------



## Athabaske (21. August 2013)

...schwerlich, da sie sich sehr hinter den Grinzebildchen versteckt hatte...


----------



## HelmutK (22. August 2013)

*Auf Facebook gepostet:*

Unsere Forderung, die 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg abzuschaffen, findet mehr und mehr Unterstützer. So schreibt z. B. Christoph Reisinger am 06.08.2013 unter dem Titel "Im Freiraum" in der Rems-Zeitung in einem Kommentar zum Thema Regelwut:

"Bestes Beispiel für solche Regelwut: die Bestimmung im baden-württembergischen Waldgesetz, die Mountainbiker auf mindestens zwei Meter breite Wege beschränkt. Soll der Fahrer erst mal absteigen und nachmessen, bevor er fährt? Ein solcher Unfug ist offenkundig von Menschen erdacht, die sich noch nie durch einen Wald bewegt haben. Wo derart Weltfremdes bereits Gesetz geworden ist, gehört es abgeschafft."

Und er schreibt auch, was es braucht und wie es geht:

"Was es wirklich braucht, ist mehr Rücksicht. .... Aber das Gros der Mountainbiker und Crosser erkennt, wann und wo Bremsen und Ausweichen gefordert sind. Und die meisten Fußgänger begegnen ihnen freundlich und mit Umsicht. Auch das macht den Wald zu dem Frei- und Erholungsraum, der er ist und bleiben soll."

So einfach ist es und so einfach funktioniert es in vielen Bundesländern: Miteinander und mit gegenseitiger Rücksicht!

Jetzt ist die Politik in Baden-Württemberg gefordert. Vorurteile, verdrehte Tatsachen, hohle Phrasen und Worthülsen akzeptieren wir nicht länger. Wir kennen unsere Rechte und treten für sie mit Sachkunde ein. Und wir haben gerade erst mit unserer Initiative gegen die 2-Meter-Regel angefangen; da kommt in den nächsten Tagen noch mehr..... 

PS: Für den zitierten Kommentar haben wir bei der Rems-Zeitung um die Veröffentlichungsrechte gebeten und werden ihn auf die DIMB-Homepage stellen, wenn wir diese bekommen.

*Nachtrag*

Voraussichtlich ab dem Wochenende oder Anfang der nächsten Woche, jedenfalls aber auf der Eurobike wird es Neues zu unserer Initiative gegen die 2-Meter-Regel geben. Bleibt am Ball, schaut regelmäßig hier oder auf Facebook oder auf unserer Homepage vorbei und macht weiter mit


----------



## zoryfl (22. August 2013)

Sehr schön! Der zitierte Artikel klingt doch mal nach einem Artikel, der längst überfällig ist. Ich freue mich darauf den vollständigen Text zu lesen!


----------



## Nerverider (22. August 2013)

Herr Minister Bonde sollte sich ein Beispiel nehmen an seinem Kollegen Winfried Hermann 

Der Minister will Radlern mehr Wege öffnen.


----------



## Athabaske (22. August 2013)

..
.nur was hat es mit dem Wald zu tun?


----------



## Harvester (22. August 2013)

Viel. Man kann nicht sich nicht einerseits "Fahrradfreundlich" nennen wollen und andererseits für die 2 Meter Regel sein.


----------



## Targut (22. August 2013)

Sprach er von einem Pedelec aus.....
Was für eine Ironie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (22. August 2013)

Harvester schrieb:


> Viel. Man kann nicht sich nicht einerseits "Fahrradfreundlich" nennen wollen und andererseits für die 2 Meter Regel sein.


Das meine ich doch auch! Gibts auf der abgeordnetenwatch Seite von dem Kollegen schon eine Frage zur 2m Regel?


----------



## ciao heiko (23. August 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ..
> .nur was hat es mit dem Wald zu tun?



Nun, vielleicht merken die Grünen, dass sie gerade dabei sind, es sich mit einer grossen Gruppe von Radfahrern zu verscherzen. Da wird dann versucht auf einer anderen Ebene ein positives Fahrradimage aufzubauen. Mgl. ist der Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung nicht so zufällig wie es scheint.

ciao heiko


----------



## martinos (23. August 2013)

passt gerade nicht ganz, aber im Biberach (immerhin auch in Ba-Wü) soll es wohl ab 01.09. einen Bikeparcour geben. Die Infos sind aktuell noch recht spärlich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10877891&postcount=517 und https://www.facebook.com/MTBABC

Laut Facebook wurde denen vom Forstamt ein Gelände zum Bau von Trails zur Verfügung gestellt. Mal wieder ein kleiner grüner Fleck im Baden-Württembergischen Dunkelland.


----------



## HelmutK (23. August 2013)

*Auf Facebook gepostet:*

Schwarzwaldverein verschließt weiter die Augen vor der Realität!

In der aktuellen Ausgabe des Magazins der Schwarzwald (03/2013) befasst sich der Schwarzwaldverein ausführlich mit dem Mountainbiken und der 2-Meter-Regel (ab Seite 12). Und wir finden darin viele Highlights, die uns nur den Kopf schütteln lassen:

"Wie oben erwähnt fahre ich selber gerne Rad, es würde mir aber nicht im Traum einfallen, enge Pfade zu benutzen. Das kann ja nicht wahr sein, dass das jetzt zugelassen werden soll. ..... Es gibt so tolle Radwege (auch ausgeschilderte) in unserem Schwarzwald, aber warum müssen es enge Pfade sein." 

Sicherlich ist das nur eine Aussage, aber sie ist bezeichnend für das Unverständnis, das uns mancherorts und in Baden-Württemberg seit Jahrzehnten entgegen gebracht wird, für das Unverständnis, das die Ursache für die diskriminierende 2-Meter-Regel sowie für die Ausgrenzung und Einschränkung einer ganzen Nutzergruppe ist und das Unverständnis, das einen konstruktiven Dialog verhindert. Aber es gibt auch andere Aussagen aus dem Schwarzwaldverein:

"Wenn beide Seiten, die Biker und die Wanderer, im Gegenüber den fairen Sportler und Partner in der Natur sehen und im Gespräch aufeinander zugehen, werden die Begegnungen auf noch so schmalen Wegen kein Problem....... Bei diesem Thema passt das alte Sprichwort "Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus" wunderbar. Mit Toleranz und Höflichkeit kann verhindert werden, dass das eigentlich erledigte Akzeptanzproblem von Wandern und Mountainbiken wieder aufflammt. .... Ich bin fest davon überzeugt: Biken und Wandern auf schmalen Wegen, das passt!"

Dem können wir uns nur anschließen, denn in dieser Aussage wird deutlich worauf es ankommt. Während vorstehend aus individuellen Auffassungen zitiert wurde, wollen wir uns nachfolgend einmal mit dem eigentlichen redaktionellen Artikel befassen, der leider nur allzu deutlich macht, dass der Schwarzwaldverein immer noch in alten Denkmustern verharrt und uns weiterhin nicht akzeptiert. Erneut wird von einer einer Strategie und einem Konsens in schönen Worten fabuliert:

"Eine Strategie zur Aufwertung des Schwarzwaldes als Mountainbikereviert wurde am 18. Juni in Freiburg vorgestellt. Auf Initiative des Schwarzwald-Tourismus (STG) hatte sich eine Arbeitsgruppe aus Vertretern von Naturparken, Forst und Schwarzwaldverein gemeinsam auf ein Konsenspapier verständigt, das den Mountainbikern in Zukunft ein größeres Angebot an eigens ausgeschilderten schmalen Pfaden, den sogenannten "Singletrails", verpricht."

Lieber Schwarzwaldverein, alleine die Bezeichnung "Konsenspapier" ist in unseren Augen schon eine Unverschämtheit, in jedem Falle aber eine Augenwischerei sondergleichen. Haben Sie mal mit den Mountainbikern und Radfahrern sowie ihren Verbänden, ADFC, DIMB sowie Badischem und Württembergischen Radsportverband gesprochen und deren Auffassungen zur Ihrer "Strategie" berücksichtigt. Nein, denn wir hätten weder Ihrer Strategie, die schlicht falsch ist, noch Ihrem "Konsens" zugestimmt. Hätten Sie mit uns gesprochen, so wie das in anderen Bundesländern üblich ist, so würden Sie uns nicht nur besser verstehen, sondern wir wären auch zu ganz anderen Lösungen gekommen und hätten gemeinsam die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel gefordert. Gerade das aktuelle Beispiel in Hessen zeigt doch, dass man statt auf Wegbreitenregelungen und Ausgrenzung besser auf ein Miteinander, auf gegenseitige Anerkennung und auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme setzten kann und muss, dass man dafür gemeinsam werben kann, dass die Selbst- und Eigenverantwortung der Bürger gestärkt werden kann und dass man so die Gräben, die 1995 in Baden-Württemberg gezogen wurden und an denen auch heute noch krampfhaft festgehalten wird, überbrücken kann.

Sie schreiben:

"Dabei überrascht nicht, dass weder in der Arbeitsgruppe noch in den Plänen vor Ort die Mountainbiker selbst vorkommen, gilt die Szene doch als gering organisiert."

Auch so kann man es sich schönreden, wenn man uns weiter ausgrenzen will, dies aber nicht zugeben möchte. 

Lieber Schwarzwaldverein,
ein Umdenken ist erforderlich. Allein die Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. (DIMB) hat mittlerweile über 60.000 Mitglieder und dann wären da noch der ADFC, der Badische und der Württembergische Radsportverband, die auch nicht gerade wenige Mitglieder haben. In Hessen haben sich DIMB, ADFC Hessen und Hessischer Radsportverband zusammen für ein modernes Waldbetretungsrecht eingesetzt und wurden dabei nicht nur vom Landessportbund und vielen weiteren Natursportverbänden wie z. B. dem DAV unterstützt, sondern auch von anerkannten Naturschutzverbänden wie dem Nabu oder den Naturfreunden Hessen und nicht zuletzt auch Jugendorganisationen wie dem Hessischen Jugendring. Schauen Sie sich mal an, wer alles die Resolution "Freies Betretungsrecht im Wald" unterzeichnet hat. Aber es geht noch weiter, schauen Sie sich doch mal an, wer alles für die Vereinbarung "Wald und Sport" in Hessen steht: Institutionen aus Politik und Verwaltung, Sportverbände, Naturschutzverbände, Waldbesitzer- und Jagdverbände und nicht zuletzt der Wanderverband Hessen und die Deutsche Wanderjugend im Verband Deutscher Gebirgs- und Wandervereine.

Lieber Schwarzwaldverein, 
ein Umdenken ist erforderlich. Nicht Ihr "Konsens" ist die Lösung, sondern die ersatzlose Abschaffung der diskriminierenden 2-Meter-Regel. Nicht die von Ihnen gnädig als Feigenblatt in Aussicht gestellten Ausnahmen sind die Lösung, sondern ein modernes und bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht, das wie in Hessen auf ein Miteinander, auf gegenseitige Anerkennung und auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme setzt. Sie schreiben es selbst:

"Verläuft die Konfliktbehaftete Grenzlinie tatsächlich zwischen Wanderer und Mountainbiker oder nicht vielmehr zwischen rücksichtslosem Naturrüpel und verantwortungsvollem Naturliebhaber? Biker und Wanderer - jeder kann beide Rollen spielen. Ins Gerede kommen die rasenden Biker, die mit blockierenden Hinterrädern Wege zerstören eher als die rücksichtsvollen Bergradler, die - auf Wegen egal welcher Breite - Wanderer höflich grüßen, bei Begegnung auf schmalen Wegen absteigen..."

Lieber Schwarzwaldverein.
ein Umdenken ist erforderlich, denn sonst stehen Sie irgendwann allein im Abseits. Das wollen Sie nicht und wir wollen das auch nicht. Der Wald ist für uns alle da und miteinander, mit gegenseitiger Anerkennung und mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme - einfachsten Regeln, die die überwiegende Mehrheit nicht nur akzeptiert, sondern auch tagtäglich praktiziert - ist Platz für uns alle. Wir stehen für ein Miteinander, für gegenseitige Anerkennung und Rücksichtnahme und wir setzen uns dafür ein. Machen Sie mit!

Ihre
DIMB

PS: Kleiner Hinweis: Wir sind besser organisiert, als Sie denken, nur anders als Sie es kennen, nämlich in Internetforen und auf Facebook ;-)

http://schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/pdf/zeitschrift/2013_03.pdf


----------



## iTom (24. August 2013)

Soviel zum Thema "Mountainbiker ruinieren unsere Wege..."





und hier:


----------



## make65 (24. August 2013)

Beim lesen des Artikels vom Schwarzwaldverein entsteht für mich der Eindruck, als ob die Waldwege dem Schwarzwaldverein gehören. 

Da liegt wohl noch eine größere Aufgabe vor uns, dort eine Änderung zu bewirken.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. August 2013)

make65 schrieb:


> Beim lesen des Artikels vom Schwarzwaldverein entsteht für mich der Eindruck, als ob die Waldwege dem Schwarzwaldverein gehören.



Da empfehle ich dir die Lektüre des Positionspapier des SWV:
http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/_wege/positionspapier_wege_120612.pdf

.


----------



## JayDee1982 (24. August 2013)

Der Schwarzwald Verein war wohl schon vor dem Schwarzwald da und hat den Schwarzwald geplant, gebaut und patentieren lassen......


----------



## MO_Thor (24. August 2013)

Liegt nahe, wenn man sich vor Augen führt, dass der Schwarzwald in der aktuellen "Ausbaustufe" fast vollständig neugepflanzt worden ist - ok, das ist schon etwas länger her (wohl grob 150 bis 200 Jahre). Woraus sonst außer aus Bäumen konnte man Häuser, Schiffe und Möbel bauen, womit hat man geheizt?
Je nach Alter des Schwarzwaldvereins klingt es doch plausibel, wenn die Damen und Herren anstatt mit/gegen Napoleon zu kämpfen lieber Wege angelegt, beschildert und von arglistigen Reitern freigehalten haben.
Oder nicht?

Egal, back to topic:
Da ich viel auf dem Kandel unterwegs bin, sehe ich natürlich auch viele Änderungen an den Wegen/Pfaden/Trails. Kippt in einem Wintersturm ein Baum um, bleibt der meist solange unberührt liegen, bis Wanderer und Biker eine Umleitung getrampelt haben.
Viele Trails wurden erst jetzt zum Kandel-Uphill-Rennen freigeräumt. Zumindest vermute ich, dass es an der Veranstaltung lag; sonst würde doch niemand kleine, versteckte Wege dermaßen fahrradfreundlich von Holz befreien, oder?
Ich will dem Schwarzwaldverein nicht unterschwellig Faulheit vorwerfen, aber doch eine gewisse Arroganz und Anmaßung. Mag ja sein, dass sie hübsche Schilder aufstellen und dass sie Wege freihalten - nur eben nicht alle. Ich bin eher der Auffassung, dass sie stark frequentierte Wege in Schuß halten, kleinere Nebenstrecken aber nur alle Jubeljahre mal anschauen. 
Achtung - das ist hochspekulativ von mir. Ich kenn den Verein kaum, auch wenn mein Chef sowas wie ein Ehrenmitglied ist; auf jeden Fall ist er stark Pro Wanderer Contra Biker. Und zwar ganz generell und aus Prinzip. Er verurteilt sogar die Borderline als "mutwillige Vernichtung von Erholungsraum"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (24. August 2013)

Wenn ich das Positionspapier richtig verstanden habe, dann geht es dem SWV doch wesentlich um die Markierung, von Wegebau oder -Pflege lese ich da nichts.

Hier am Schurwald ist es geradezu grotesk. Der Hauptweg des SAV, der Georg Fahrbach Weg führte früher über schöne Pfade über den Schurwald ins Remstal, heute sind nur noch Bruchteile davon als Wanderweg markiert, der Rest verläuft auf Forstwegen. Was die Beweggründe dahinter sind, ist mir nicht klar. Als Wanderer würden mich nichts dazu bringen auf die Pfade zu verzichten. Evtl war der Aufwand der Wegeflege zu groß. Nach jedem Sturm müsste gearbeitet werden. Die Forstverwaltung dagegen hält die Wirtschaftswege sozusagen gratis frei.

Auch deswegen frage ich mich wie der Konflikt zwischen Radlern und Wanderern auf den Pfaden so herbeigeschrieben wurde, wenn die Wanderer doch ausschließlich auf Wirtschaftswegen promenieren???


----------



## prince67 (24. August 2013)

Die Wanderer sollten doch froh sein, dass solche schmalen Wege durch die MTB Fahrer und damit einer höherer Frequentierung eher freigehalten werden.


----------



## HelmutK (25. August 2013)

Seid Ihr bereit zum Mitmachen 

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## make65 (25. August 2013)

Natürlich sind wir bereit!


----------



## bonefacker (25. August 2013)

Unterzeichnet und die Werbung dafür ist angelaufen.


----------



## greatwhite (25. August 2013)

Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir nicht so viele Leute mobilisiert bekommen wie zuvor zur hessischen Petition.
Gebt's auch an die Biker weiter die hier nicht aktiv sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (25. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Seid Ihr bereit zum Mitmachen
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg



Done

Grüße aus NRW


Hallo Helmut  long time no seen, wann sieht man sich denn mal wieder im Wald??


----------



## Carsten (25. August 2013)

Haut rein Leute, die ersten 10000 müssen noch heute Unterschreiben. Mobilisiert alle die Ihr kennt! 
Die 50000 Stimmen müssen in einer Woche stehen!


----------



## MO_Thor (25. August 2013)

Unterschrieben und weitergeleitet.


----------



## Redshred (25. August 2013)

wenn es  jetzt noch einen Bericht auf  MTB-News gibt wird alles gut


----------



## HelmutK (25. August 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> wenn es  jetzt noch einen Bericht auf  MTB-News gibt wird alles gut



Wir fangen ja gerade erst an und da kommt noch mehr  Lasst Euch überraschen, was in den nächsten Tagen alles so kommt 

*Facebook-Post:*

TRAUMSTART

Rund 3.000 Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker unterstützen schon unsere Petition und unsere Anliegen. Aber da geht noch mehr und wir sind zuversichtlich, dass wir noch viel mehr werden. Lasst uns gemeinsam der Politik und der Öffentlichkeit zeigen, dass wir Viele sind und dass wir engagiert und mit Leidenschaft für unsere Rechte eintreten.

Auf der Petitionsseite findet Ihr viele Möglichkeiten, Euch weiter zu engagieren. Ihr könnte die Petition per Email und Facebook, Google+ oder Twitter teilen. Ihr könnt Banner zur Petition auf Euren Homepages einbinden (Code-Snippets ganz unten auf der Petitionsseite). Und Ihr könnt Unterschriftenlisten herunterladen, ausdrucken, Unterschriften sammeln und wieder hochladen.

Es ist an der Zeit - Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel!

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## rayc (26. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Es ist an der Zeit - Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel!
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg



Volle Unterstützung! 

Teilnahme an der Petition ist selbstverständlich.

Ray


----------



## Tilman (26. August 2013)

Wichtig ist es auch, Nicht-Mountainbiker anzusprechen. 

Denn es geht hier auch um einen eklatanten Fall von Bürokratie in Form eienr gesetzlichen Bestimmung, die nicht nur ohne Sinn ist, sondern im Grunde gar nicht praktisch umgesetzt werden kann und schon deshalb völlig überflüssig ist. Bürokratie zeigt sich auch daran, daß Behörden sich insoweit mit unnötigen Regeln herumschlagen müssen und dabei ebenso unnötig Arbeitszeit (sprich Steuergelder) vergeuden.

Bürokratiegegner gibt es (erfreulicherweise) viele und das unabhängig davon, ob sie nun Radfahrer bzw. Mountainbiker sind oder nicht! Es wäre gut, wenn sich auch diese Menschen für unsere Sache mobilisieren ließen.


----------



## HelmutK (26. August 2013)

Jetzt auch in den News

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...m-regel-in-baden-wuerttemberg-unterschreiben/


----------



## greatwhite (26. August 2013)

Gerade ist die 5000er Marke gefallen.


----------



## HelmutK (26. August 2013)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Gerade ist die 5000er Marke gefallen.



und wir "mussten" die Petition ändern und auf Facebook folgendes posten:

BREAKING NEWS - WIR SIND NICHT ALLEIN!

"Diese Petition wird von dem gemeinschaftlichen Willen der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB), des Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrradclubs (ADFC), des Badischen Radsportverbandes (BRV) und des Württemberischen Radsportverbandes (WRSV) getragen."

Die Pressekonferenz dazu findet am 30.08.2013 auf der Eurobike statt.

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (26. August 2013)




----------



## Tilman (26. August 2013)

Der Unsinn macht manchmal auch Spass......

In einer Antwort auf eine Landtagsanfrage (Lt Drs. 15/3726) schreibt das MINISTERIUM FÜR LÄNDLICHEN RAUM UND VERBRAUCHERSCHUTZ BADEN-WÜRTTEMBERG zur "2m Regel":

"Das Messen der Wegbreite während der Sportausübung ist nicht notwendig. Waldwege werden entweder vom Forstbetrieb benutzt (Holzabfuhr etc.) und sind dann mit zwei Fahrspuren deutlich über 3 Meter breit oder es handelt sich um Fußpfade, die im Regelfall nur ca. 1 Meter breit sind."

Das ist kaum zu toppen, daß im Gesetz ein Maß angegeben ist, man aber nix messen muß. Stattdessen wird man auf Fahrspuren- und Fußpfadsuche geschickt. Das ist genau so, als wenn man im Fischgeschäft ein Kilo Kabeljau kaufen will und einem die Verkäuferin ohne die lästige Wiegerei einen Karpfen auf die Theke knallt mit der Bemerkung, daß solch ein Viech in der Regel einen Kilo wiege. 

Das gleiche Ministerium behauptet an anderer Stelle, das Rücksichtnahmegebot sei nicht so konkret, wie die "2m-Regel".

Kaum zu glauben, aber amtlich!

Es wäre gut, wenn ich Hinweise darauf bekäme, wo konkret (Topo-Karten-Eintrag) die Interpretation des Ministeriums nicht stimmt. Das Ministerium wird dann zwar sagen, es hätte ja "in der Regel" geschrieben, aber da weiß man ja inzwischen, woran man ist.


----------



## pezolived (26. August 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Es wäre gut, wenn ich Hinweise darauf bekäme, wo konkret (Topo-Karten-Eintrag) die Interpretation des Ministeriums nicht stimmt. Das Ministerium wird dann zwar sagen, es hätte ja "in der Regel" geschrieben, aber da weiß man ja inzwischen, woran man ist.




 

Abgelehnt!

Was soll dabei anderes rauskommen, außer daß dann genau dort ein Verbotsschild aufgestellt wird? Ich habe gerne die Petition gezeichnet, aber ich werde ganz gewiß nicht "meine Trails" dafür auf die Schlachtbank liefern.

Ich zitiere mal aus Beitrag 503:



> Worum es uns hier geht, ist das Betretungsrecht für den Bürger vor Ort.  Wir wollen ein Betretungsrecht für den Alltag, für die Feierabendrunde,  für den Samstag Nachmittag oder den Sonntag Vormittag. Dafür brauchen  wir keine ausgeschilderten Mountainbikerouten, denn wir kennen uns in  unserer Heimat aus. Dafür brauchen wir auch keine 20 km Runde, denn wir  wollen nicht 100x im Jahr die selbe Runde fahren. Wir fahren auch nicht  an den Wochenenden und Feiertagen mit schönem Wetter dort, wo sich die  Leute gegenseitig auf den Füssen stehen; wir kennen unser Revier. Wir  brauchen schlicht ein Betretungsrecht, das uns das Fahren auf allen Wege  erlaubt und dann stören wir niemanden.


Ich behaupte mal, daß das in der Praxis den Allermeisten problemlos möglich ist. Wer nicht gerade in einem MTB-Ballungsgebiet wohnt und sich einigermaßen rücksichtsvoll verhält, der hat mit den anderen Waldbenutzern keinerlei Problem, ganz gleich, wie schmal der Weg ist. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, daß es dabei jemals auch nur die geringste Diskussion gegeben hätte, weder mit Wanderern, noch mit Reitern oder sonstwem. Wer die Massenaufläufe meidet, der hat freie Fahrt.
Insofern und in Anbetracht der Unmöglichkeit, die Einhaltung dieses Gesetzes auch nur ansatzweise zu überwachen, könnte man die ganze Sache also als ein non-issue abtun. 
Es bleibt aber das böser-Bube-Feeling, wenn man auf solchen Wegen unterwegs ist, es bleiben diejenigen, die nun mal dort leben, wo größerer Andrang herrscht und es bleibt die Tatsache, daß wir hier als Minderheit ohne jede sachliche Begründung diskriminiert und gegenüber Anderen benachteiligt werden. Dagegen vorzugehen ist richtig und notwendig und die dazu notwendigen Begründungen liegen wohlformuliert bereits vor. Da brauchen wir nicht noch in den Krümeln rumzusuchen, unsere Trails zu vermessen und uns in nebensächlichen Details zu verlieren. Das Gesetz muß bereits viel weiter vorne an den grundlegenden Rechtsprinzipen zerschellen - und nicht an irgendeinem Trail, der zufällig über 2m breit ist und auf dem trotzdem kein Auto fahren könnte.


Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Tilman (26. August 2013)

Es geht hier darum, die Perversion des Ministeriums aufzuzeigen. 

Ich will keine Trails "verraten" bekommen, sondern z.B. Wege genannt bekommen, auf denen der Normalbenutzer Probleme hätte, die Kriterien des Ministeriums (als ob es nur Fuß- und nur Fahrwege gäbe, die spinnen doch) wiederzuentdecken. 

Es geht zum einen (@ Clemens) um die grundsätzliche v.a. poilitische Ablehnung der 2m Regel. Es geht aber auch darum, unter dem rechtlichen Aspekt ihre Praktikabilität als solche in Frage zu stellen. Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus, sondern beide Wege ergänzen sich.


----------



## TTT (26. August 2013)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Gerade ist die 5000er Marke gefallen.



8h später die 8000er!
Das läßt sich sehr vielversprechend an. Bin auch erst heute nachmittag zu gekommen zu unterzeichnen und Rundmails zu verschicken!

Was kommt da noch an Unterschriften auf Papier dazu? Kann man das abschätzen?


----------



## Redshred (26. August 2013)

[/url][/IMG]

So was?   der linke weg hat ca. 2,99 Meter  ist Verboten durch Zeichen 250  , also schieben wir unser Bike 
Der Weg ist im Naturschutzgebiet Feldberg hier gilt eine 3 Meter Regel,     Grund auf diesem weg???

er wird jedes Jahr von tausenden Bikern genutzt, ohne ihn zu befahren hätte die Todtnauerhütte keine Gäste.

Jetzt kommts  am Schild rechts zeigt ein Wegweiser die Biker nach links das ist der offizielle  Westweg MTB des Schwarzwaldvereins


.


----------



## Tilman (26. August 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> So was?   der linke weg hat ca. 2,99 Meter  ist Verboten durch Zeichen 250  , also schieben wir unser Bike
> Der Weg ist im Naturschutzgebiet Feldberg hier gilt eine 3 Meter Regel,     Grund auf diesem weg???
> 
> er wird jedes Jahr von tausenden Bikern genutzt, ohne ihn zu befahren hätte die Todtnauerhütte keine Gäste.
> ...



Wie heißt das Naturschutzgebiet? Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß es da noch mehr Ungereimtheiten gibt.....


----------



## Redshred (26. August 2013)

Natur - und Landschaftsschutzgebiet
»Feldberg« 

http://www.naturschutz.landbw.de/servlet/is/68065/Verordnung_NSG.pdf?command=downloadContent&filename=Verordnung_NSG.pdf

6. Rad zu fahren, ausgenommen auf befestigten Wegen
mit mindestens 3 m Breite sowie auf Wegen,
die im Einvernehmen mit der höheren Naturschutzbehö
rde hierfür zugelassen sind;

  @Tilman Du hast ne Mail mit Bildern bekommen


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2013)

WÃ¤hrend man in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg den Wanderer, als bedrohtes Wesen im Wald und Naturschutzgebiet schÃ¼tzt, gibt`s in Bayern sogar Naturschutzverordnungen, die gÃ¤nzlich ohne BeschrÃ¤nkung fÃ¼r Radfahrer auskommen, die Ã¼ber die DIMB-Trailrules hinausgehen:
Verordnung Ã¼ber das Naturschutzgebiet âArzberg bei
Beilngriesâ im Landkreis EichstÃ¤tt
Vom 4. April 2011 



> Â§ 4
> Verbote
> 
> (1) Im Naturschutzgebiet sind alle Handlungen verboten,
> ...



Sehr deutlich wird in der obigen Verordnung zwischen Radfahren und Reiten bzw. Fahren mit Gespannen unterschieden, 
wÃ¤hrend das Radfahren auf vorhandenen Wegen gegenÃ¼ber dem einfachen Betreten zu FuÃ nicht weiter eingeschrÃ¤nkt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (27. August 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem DAV??

und  sind die 50.000 in BW nötig oder Bundesweit?


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2013)

Das ist bundesweit in den meisten NaturschutzgebietsVO so.

Im Taunus gibt es allerdings mehrere ziemlich uralte NSG (z.B. AltkÃ¶nig/WeiÃe Mauer), in denen das Radfahren komplett, also auch auf Wegen, verboten ist, weil man damals das Fahren mit Fahrzeugen verboten hatte und nicht dran dachte, daÃ es auch andere Fahrzeuge als nur Autos gibt. 

Im Siebengebirge gibt's eine 2,5m-Regel. 



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> WÃ¤hrend man in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg den Wanderer, als bedrohtes Wesen im Wald und Naturschutzgebiet schÃ¼tzt, gibt`s in Bayern sogar Naturschutzverordnungen, die gÃ¤nzlich ohne BeschrÃ¤nkung fÃ¼r Radfahrer auskommen, die Ã¼ber die DIMB-Trailrules hinausgehen:
> Verordnung Ã¼ber das Naturschutzgebiet âArzberg bei
> Beilngriesâ im Landkreis EichstÃ¤tt
> Vom 4. April 2011
> ...


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> ..... und  sind die 50.000 in BW nötig oder Bundesweit?



Nötig sind möglichst viele Mitzeichner egal wo. Die 50.000 haben keinen besonderen rechtlichen Hintergrund, Petitionen gelten auch mit einer Unterschrift. 

Rechtlich handelte es sich bei der her anstehenden Petition mit z.B. 50.000 Unterschriften daher nicht um eine Petition sondern im Grunde um 50.000 Petitionen. Und das ist doch nicht übel, oder?


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2013)

Siehe auch

http://www.radforum.de/threads/577919-2m-regel-in-baden-wuerttemberg

http://www.politik-forum.eu/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=38810

http://www.traildevils.de/forum/viewthread.php?tid=12375

http://www.dol2day.com/index.php3?kategorie_id=je&frage_id=363069&position=200#fid363069

Und als Anhang, um auch Leute aus dem UK etc. scharf zu machen, eine engl. Übersetzung. Die kann gerne noch weiter verbessert werden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Seid Ihr bereit zum Mitmachen
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


 

 done


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2013)

Die ersten 10.000 haben wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (27. August 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem DAV??


 
Genau !?
War der DAV nicht auch unterstützend dabei bei der Hessen-Geschichte im vergangenen Jahr?


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2013)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Genau !?
> War der DAV nicht auch unterstützend dabei bei der Hessen-Geschichte im vergangenen Jahr?


 
Ich denke, das ist eine intern zu klärende Geschichte.


----------



## zoryfl (27. August 2013)

Und mit > 10.500 Stimmen haben wir es nun auch in die aktuelle TOP10 der openPetitions (https://www.openpetition.de/) geschafft!

Interessant finde ich auch die Diskussionsseite der Petition. 
Top Contra-Contra Argumente und immer schön sachlich und höflich, ganz anders wie teils die Contra-Argumente selbst. Top!


----------



## waldwegflitzer (27. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Initiative!  

Ich will nicht schwarz sehen, aber realistisch gesehen, ist die Wandererlobby nicht zu unterschätzen.

Gemäß: "Als i jong war, da hoats des ned geba, dass mer mit'm rad da nonder fährt. Die sollat ebas andres macha"

Aber auch hier wird es jungen Nachwuchs geben und der sieht die Sache oft anders.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. August 2013)

Die Mitgliederanzahl des Schwarzwaldvereins sind nichts gegenüber den Mitgliederzahlen des DIMB und der mitbeteiligten Radverbände. Und vllt. kommt der DAV ja auch noch dazu.


----------



## make65 (27. August 2013)

Auf abgeordnetenwatch gibts auf alle Fragen wohl nur noch die Standartantwort von Herrn Bode.


----------



## zoryfl (27. August 2013)

Und immer wieder diese tödlichen Unfälle..



> Die Fraktion GRÜNE strebt daher keine Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes an.


Damit ist doch dann aber auch alles klar, was die Wahlen angeht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. August 2013)

Was hat die Bundestagswahl mit einem Landesthema zu tun?

Rückfragen mit Link auf die Petition erscheinen sinnvoll.


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Was hat die Bundestagswahl mit einem Landesthema zu tun?
> 
> Rückfragen mit Link auf die Petition erscheinen sinnvoll.



Konkret kann man dabei Bundestagskandidaten damit löchern, wie sie die 2m-Regel im Verhältnis zum Bundesrecht sehen, z.B. konform (warum?) oder eher abwegig. Im zweitgenannten Fall müßten die MdB in spe ja daran interessiert sein, daß das Bundesrecht nicht mehr vergewaltigt wird, sprich, daß die 2m-Regel verschwindet.


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2013)

Siehe auch

http://www.mtbe.co.uk/viewtopic.php?p=361804#361804


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (27. August 2013)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen mal bei meiner Gemeinde nachgefragt, wie es denn mit einer Sonderregelung für einen kaum frequentierten Weg gibt....

Heute habe ich folgende Antwort bekommen:



> Der Gesetzgeber hat die 2-m -Regelung für  Radfahrer als Komromiss in das Waldgesetz aufgenommen, um  Konflikte zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahreren auf engen Fußwegen zu  vermeiden.​ Es finden zwar gerade intensive Diskussionen im  Schwarzwald statt mit dem Ziel, einige Single-Trail-Strecken zu öffnen. Dies  scheitert aber bisher an der Gegenwehr der Wanderverbände wie Schwarzwaldverein  etc., die diese Wege schließlich auch unterhalten.​ Der von Ihnen offenbar gemeinte Rundweg um die  Halbinsel Schwaben, der intensiv von Spaziergängern und Joggern genutzt  wird, ist geradezu ein Paradebeispiel für entstehende Konflikte, da er  meist so eng ist, dass man nur schwerlich aneinander  vorbeikommt.​ Ich bitte daher um Verständnis, dass wir  Ihnen für diesen sicherlich reizvollen Fußweg keine Ausnahmegenehmigung in  Aussicht stellen können.​


Also ich kenne dieses Weg gut und am Wochenende sind da wirklich ettliche Wanderer unterwegs.... unter der Woche möchte ich da nicht stürzen und mich ernsthaft verletzen wollen, denn da ist so gut wie keiner unterwegs.


Kann man das als Antwort darauf schreiben oder ist dies ehr unpassend:


> erst einmal möchte ich mich bei Ihnen für Ihre Antwort bedanken.
> 
> Die Diskussion mit der Öffnung von Singel-Trails im Schwarzwald ist mir wohl bekannt, gelinde gesagt finde ich dies aber lächerlich.
> Warum finde ich dies Lächerlich?
> ...


----------



## TTT (27. August 2013)

"Der Gesetzgeber hat die 2-m -Regelung für Radfahrer als Komromiss in das Waldgesetz aufgenommen, um Konflikte zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahreren auf engen Fußwegen zu vermeiden."

Die Antwort finde ich o.k., auch wenn ich eher versucht wäre nachzufragen, ob die ihre eigene Definition von Kompromiß haben


----------



## JayDee1982 (27. August 2013)

Der Kompromiss ist doch logisch....

Um den scheuen Wanderer nicht zu verschrecken dürfen Radler nicht auf schmalen Wegen fahren..... ist doch ein SUPER Kompromiss


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (27. August 2013)

Man könnte auch nachfragen welche Konflikte es denn in der Vergangenheit gegeben habe. Und dass die starke Frequentierung ja vorzugsweise am Wochenende bei schönem Wetter zu beobachten sei, also an vergleichsweise wenigen Tagen und Stunden im Jahr und ob dies eine Sperrung für Biker zu jeder Tages- und  Wochenzeit rechtfertigt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. August 2013)

Die 2-Meter-Regel schützt Wanderer auch auf Wegen, auf denen überhaupt keine Wanderer unterwegs sind ...


----------



## JayDee1982 (27. August 2013)

Das werde ich noch einbauen.... auch das mit dem Kompromiss


----------



## Jekyll1000 (27. August 2013)

Sind die Reiterinnen und Reiter (wie in Hessen) wieder mit an "Bord" ? Die trifft es ja mit der *3m*-Regel noch härter.


----------



## HelmutK (27. August 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Sind die Reiterinnen und Reiter (wie in Hessen) wieder mit an "Bord" ? Die trifft es ja mit der *3m*-Regel noch härter.



Immer eins nach dem anderen  Wir finden es schon einmal sehr gut, dass ADFC, DIMB, BRV und WRSV gemeinsam die Petition unterstützen und eine gemeinsame Erklärung veröffentlichen werden (PK am Freitag auf der Eurobike). Worum es geht beschreibt der ADFC Ba-Wü heute auf seiner Homepage sehr schön:

Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg!
27.08.13

Liebe Damen und Herren
In einem breiten Bündnis von der deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB), dem Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad-Club (ADFC) Baden-Württemberg, dem badischen und dem württembergischen Radsportverband wurde eine Resolution verfasst zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg. Gleichzeitig wurde dazu eine Petition gestartet um durch eine große Anzahl von Unterschriften der Resolution Nachdruck zu verleihen. Wir bitten Sie, die Petition unter dem folgenden Link zu unterzeichnen:
Wenn Sie Ihre Radtouren nicht entlang der ausgeschilderten Hauptrouten planen, sondern in einer Karte kleine Straßen und Wege durch interessante Täler suchen, dann ist es Ihnen sicher auch schon passiert: Der Weg im Wald, der zunächst breit war, wird immer schmaler, obwohl die Kartensignatur weiterhin gleich breit ist. Wer das Waldgesetzt kennt, wird sich fragen, darf ich jetzt weiter fahren oder muss ich wenden? Andere fahren möglicherweise ohne Kenntnis der Gesetzeslage dem Förster in die Arme und riskieren Ärger mit dem Gesetz, denn in Baden-Württemberg dürfen nur Waldwege, die breiter als 2 Meter sind mit dem Rad befahren werden.
Nach Meinung der Fahrradverbände Baden-Württembergs muss die fast 20 Jahre alte umstrittene Regelung, die es so starr nur noch in Baden-Württemberg gibt, endlich abgeschafft werden. Auch den Fahrradfahrern soll es gestattet sein, das gesamte Wegenetz in der Natur zu nutzen. Dabei liegt die Betonung auf Wege, es geht hier nicht um das Quer-durch-den-Wald-Fahren, sondern um die Nutzung bereits befestigter Wege. Nur mit einer Öffnung des Wegenetzes für Radfahrer kann das touristische Potential des Landes Baden-Württemberg gleichwertig genutzt werden.
Helfen Sie mit, dass das Radfahren in baden-württembergischen Wäldern wieder im gesamten Wegenetz möglich ist. Nur wer den Wald kennt wird ihn schützen. Vielen Dank für Ihre Zeit.

http://www.adfc-bw.de/lv-startseite...-mit-der-2-meter-regel-in-baden-wuerttemberg/


----------



## Tilman (28. August 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> "Der Gesetzgeber hat die 2-m -Regelung für Radfahrer als Komromiss in das Waldgesetz aufgenommen, um Konflikte zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahreren auf engen Fußwegen zu vermeiden."
> 
> Die Antwort finde ich o.k., auch wenn ich eher versucht wäre nachzufragen, ob die ihre eigene Definition von Kompromiß haben



Ich halte die Antwort für falsch. Ich gehe eher davon aus, daß es sich um das Problem der Definition eines Konfliktes handelt. Denn tatsächlich geht es um _unvermeidbare_ Konflikte. Konflikte auf schmalen Wegen sind aber vermeidbar, wenn die Beteiligten Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen (siehe auch die hessische Lösung). Die 2m-Regel schließt dies von vornherein aus und das halte ich (auch rechtlich) für danebengegriffen. Anders wäre es, wenn ein Fahrrad, das im öffentlichen Raum benutzt wird, keine Bremse hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (28. August 2013)

In Baden-Württemberg bekommt man aber anscheinend schon in der Schule etwas anderes gelehrt.
http://www.kultusportal-bw.de/,Lde/827384

Dort findet sich dann auch der pädagogisch wertvolle Satz:


> *Überall dort, wo Menschen aufeinander treffen und dort, wo Mensch und Natur aufeinander treffen, entstehen Konflikte.*



Die sehen überall Konflikte.
Das zeugt von einem Menschen- und Weltbild...


----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich halte die Antwort für falsch.



Ich finde erst mal jede Antwort gut und ich finde es super, sich auch lokal zu engagieren. Die eigene Gemeinde, die lokale Presse, den örtlichen Wandererverein zu fragen, wo eigentlich das Problem ist.

Ich finde es wichtig, dass wir Biker (im Gegensatz zu den Politikern auf abgeordnetenwatch) nicht immer die gleichen Texte zitieren, sondern deutlich machen, dass viele einzelne Personen flächendeckend unzufrieden sind.

Da mag mal eine Formulierung im Detail nicht ganz auf Linie sein, aber das muss sie auch nicht.


----------



## Harvester (28. August 2013)

Kompromiss laut Wikipedia:
"Ein *Kompromiss* ist die Lösung eines Konfliktes durch gegenseitige freiwillige Übereinkunft, unter beiderseitigem Verzicht auf Teile der jeweils gestellten Forderungen."

Wo ist der Verzicht der Wanderer? In meinen Augen ist das kein Kompromiss, aber die Biker werden kompromittiert. Das klingt zwar ähnlich, bedeutet aber laut Wikipedia etwas anderes: "die Bloßstellung einer Person anderen Personen gegenüber und die damit verbundene Demütigung bzw. Kränkung"


----------



## Tilman (28. August 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich finde erst mal jede Antwort gut und ich finde es super, sich auch lokal zu engagieren. Die eigene Gemeinde, die lokale Presse, den örtlichen Wandererverein zu fragen, wo eigentlich das Problem ist.
> 
> Ich finde es wichtig, dass wir Biker (im Gegensatz zu den Politikern auf abgeordnetenwatch) nicht immer die gleichen Texte zitieren, sondern deutlich machen, dass viele einzelne Personen flächendeckend unzufrieden sind.
> 
> Da mag mal eine Formulierung im Detail nicht ganz auf Linie sein, aber das muss sie auch nicht.


 
Auch ich finde es 

super, sich auch lokal zu engagieren und die eigene Gemeinde, die lokale Presse, den örtlichen Wandererverein zu fragen, wo eigentlich das Problem ist.
.
wichtig, dass wir Biker (im Gegensatz zu vielen Politikern auf abgeordnetenwatch) nicht immer die gleichen Texte zitieren, sondern deutlich machen, dass viele einzelne Personen flächendeckend aus individuellen Gründen unzufrieden sind.
Für beides braucht man aber keine "2m-Regel". Ganz im Gegenteil kann die "2m-Regel" ortsspezifisch vernünftige Regelungen sogar blockieren.

Das alles ändert auch nichts daran, daß ich das Problem nicht in der Definition von "Kompromiß", sondern in der Definition von "Konflikt" sehe. Ads ändert auch daran nichts, daß man Konflikte zuerst vermeiden muß, wenn das gar nicht geht, muß man sie minimieren. Auf jeden Fall sind Konflikte nicht von vornherein vorprogrammiert. 

Die "2m Regel" ist schon deshalb kein Kompromiß, weil sie, wie es in der Begründung der Petition nachzulesen ist, illegal ist. Ich gehe dvon aus, daß es müßig ist, Illegalitäten in die Diskussion, was ein Kompromiß ist oder sein könnte, mit ins Kalkül zu ziehen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. August 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> "Der Gesetzgeber hat die 2-m -Regelung für Radfahrer als Komromiss in das Waldgesetz aufgenommen, um Konflikte zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahreren auf engen Fußwegen zu vermeiden."





Tilman schrieb:


> Ich halte die Antwort für falsch. ...



Richtig hätte es heißen müssen:

"Der Gesetzgeber hat die 2-Meter-Regel in das Waldgesetz aufgenommen um Radfahrer zu kompromitieren und die Konflikte zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrern zu schüren."

Denn darauf läuft die 2-Meter-Regel raus.

Während man versucht das Verhältnis von Radfahrern und Fußgängern auf gemeinsam genutzten Wegen in den Städten, wo die Verkehrsdichte ein vielfaches größer ist, immer weiter zu verbessern, konterkarriert die 2-Meter-Regel auch diese Bemühungen, denn sie geht davon aus, dass eine konfliktfreie Begegnung von Radfahrern und Fußgängern kaum möglich sei. Demnach müsste aber in den Städten bereits "Mord und Totschlag" herrschen und die Unfälle zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgängern ins Unermessliche steigen.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2013)

Ist ja alles richtig, mir ging es nur darum, eine tolle Initiative nicht einfach nur mit "falsch" abzukanzeln. Denn wir brauchen zusätzlich zu den zentralen Aktionen dringend auch lokale und individuelle Aktivitäten.

Jetzt aber wieder gerne zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (28. August 2013)

"Falsch" bezog sich in keinem der Beiträge auf die Initiative, sondern auf die Antwort der Gemeinde.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (28. August 2013)

Unser aller Merkel'sche eröffnet doch heute die Eurobike und treibt sich dann noch 5 Stunden auf dem Gelände rum.
Wäre doch interessant, ob sie sich zu einer Aussage zum Thema 2m-Regelung in BaWü hinreissen lässt.


----------



## pezolived (28. August 2013)

Törööö! 13.000 Unterstützer!

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## Sansibar73 (28. August 2013)

Servus,

hattten wir den schon, LKR Böblingen: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/sven_reisch-1031-71453.html

Viele Worte, wenig konkret...

Aloha!


----------



## zoryfl (28. August 2013)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hattten wir den schon, LKR Böblingen: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/sven_reisch-1031-71453.html
> 
> ...


Na ich muss aber sagen, dass sich seine Antwort ("Eine Verdrängung von Radlern aus den Wäldern darf unter keinen Umständen passieren.") schonmal wesentlich positiver anhört, verglichen mit den Antworten seinen Kollegen von wegen "die Regel bleibt bestehen"..


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (28. August 2013)

@zoryfl: Das ist doch auch nur Augenwischerei. Gesagt hat er genaugenommen nichts.
Die bestehende 2m Regelung stellt doch bereits eine Art Verdrängung dar. 
Und er hält es auch für richtig, weiterhin "Vorgaben zu machen, die möglichst Konflikte vermeiden und daneben verstärkt interessante Mountainbike-Strecken auszuweisen".
Dass die Konflikte hauptsächlich aufgrund dieser Regel bestehen, will er nicht wissen.
Auch den haltlosen Punkt mit der höheren Rechtssicherheit führt er wieder an, direkt gefolgt vom Hinweis auf die "teils schwerwiegenden Unfälle". 
Merkste was? =)


----------



## zoryfl (28. August 2013)

@Mr.Miyagi: Ich sage ja auch gar nicht, dass sein Statement super toll ist. Rein von dem was er geschrieben hat, finde ich aber nach wie vor, hört es sich besser an als manch andere Antworten.
Ich denke nicht, dass wir hier mal noch Unterstützung in Form einer 100% unterstützenden Antwort bekommen und jemanden finden, der das Gesetz direkt kippen möchte.. zumindest nicht öffentlich und offiziell.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (28. August 2013)

Ja, is schon klar was du meintest. 
Es ist die Standardantwort, einfach diesmal schöner verpackt.

Natürlich wird es niemanden mit einer 100% unterstützenden Antwort geben. So wie sich die letzten Kommentare der Herren und Damen Abgeordneten lesen, bekommen die ihren Text doch mehr oder weniger vorgegeben (Vermutung da wirklich immer dieselben Phrasen und Argumente auftauchen).
Unterstützung gibt es wohl erst, wenn es das Wahlprogramm bzw. die Parteisituation zulässt. Sieht man ja an dem Stimmungswandel, den die Grünen zu diesem Thema durchgemacht haben. Erst (als Opposition) gegen eine Einführung der 2m-Regelung und nun heißt es von derselben Partei: "Diese Regelung wurde 1995 einstimmig beschlossen...". 
Was will man da schon erwarten?


----------



## Tilman (28. August 2013)

Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Und er hält es auch für richtig, weiterhin "Vorgaben zu machen, die möglichst Konflikte vermeiden und daneben verstärkt interessante Mountainbike-Strecken auszuweisen".


 
Sieht man das positiv, nennt man ihm die hessische Regelung mit der Rücksichts-Prämisse als das ideale Beispiel einer Vorgabe.



Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Auch den haltlosen Punkt mit der höheren Rechtssicherheit führt er wieder an, direkt gefolgt vom Hinweis auf die "teils schwerwiegenden Unfälle"


 
Beides sollte er auf Nachfrage bei abgeordnetnwatch näher erklären. Wie ist das mit der Rechtssicherheit konkret? Welche signifikanten (!!!) Unfallstatistiken gibt es, die er hat und wir eventuell nicht?

Soll ich das machen?


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (28. August 2013)

So wie ich das überblicke, wurden die (Nach-)Fragen bzgl. Rechtssicherheit und Unfallstatistiken schon anderen Abgeordneten gestellt, die seitdem allerdings nicht mehr antworten. D.h. du musst nun selbst entscheiden, ob es Sinn macht, zusätzlich noch bei ihm nachzuhaken. Eine Antwort wird wohl auch nicht kommen, aber vielleicht ist es zuträglich für das Gesamtbild, wenn bei all den grünen Abgeordneten nun ähnliche (Nach-)Fragen offen bzw. unbeantwortet bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (28. August 2013)

Ich habe jetzt trotzdem nachgefragt, wenn ich die Veröffentlichung habe, stelle ich die URL hier ein.


----------



## zoryfl (28. August 2013)

Antwort von einer Spitzenkandidatin der Grünen: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-575-37596--f392753.html#q392753

Ebenfalls gleicher Einheitsbrei. Da macht das Fragen stellen gar keinen Spaß mehr..


----------



## Tilman (28. August 2013)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-1031-71453--f396731.html#q396731


----------



## TTT (28. August 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Antwort von einer Spitzenkandidatin der Grünen: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-575-37596--f392753.html#q392753
> 
> Ebenfalls gleicher Einheitsbrei. Da macht das Fragen stellen gar keinen Spaß mehr..



Warum denn nicht? Ich bin sicher, daß kein Abgeordneter auf seiner Seite gerne seine Antworten entkräftet sieht, bzw. sogar der falschen Aussagen (Verkehrssicherungspflicht, schwere Unfälle) überführt wird. Das erhöht den Druck ungemein, in der Fraktion plausible Antworten zu finden oder die eigene Haltung zu ändern! Wenn diese Fragen auf Dauer unbeantwortet bleiben nagt das doch gehörig an der Glaubwürdigkeit der Abgeorneten...
Also weiter machen


----------



## HelmutK (28. August 2013)

Auch zum Start der Kampagne in Hessen haben wir von vielen Abgeordneten (dort aus der CDU-Fraktion) ähnlich lautende sinnleere Statements auf Abgeordnetenwatch gesehen. Trotzdem hat unsere Kampagne gewirkt, denn wir sind dort am Ball geblieben 

In Ba-Wü sind zwar andere Parteien am Ruder, aber auch die werden unseren Protest und unsere Forderungen nicht aussitzen können. Und ganz sicher werden wir uns auch in Ba-Wü nicht mit sinnleerem Einheitsbrei abspeisen lassen.

Vielleicht sollten wir auf Abgeordnetenwatch mal die Hessischen Oppositionspolitiker, die jetzt zur Landtagswahl in Hessen kandidieren und in der Debatte um das hessische Waldgesetz auf unserer Seite standen, fragen, wie sie zu der "bockigen" Haltung ihrer Parteikollegen in Ba-Wü stehen. 

Vielleicht sollten wir auf Abgeordnetenwatch mal die Hessischen Oppositionspolitiker, die jetzt zur Landtagswahl in Hessen kandidieren und in der Debatte um das hessische Waldgesetz auf unserer Seite standen, fragen, ob Abgeordnete von SPD und Bündnis 90/Die Grünen, nur dann auf unserer Seite stehen und sich gegen eine Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts für Radfahrer und Mountainbiker engagieren, wenn das von CDU/FDP kommt?

Ich finde, dass man solche Fragen ruhig mal stellen könnte. Schließlich sind nicht nur Bundestagswahlen, sondern in Hessen auch Landtagswahlen


----------



## rayc (28. August 2013)

Sollte man nicht eher die Grünen aus BW fragen warum die hessischen Grünen eine entgegengesetzte Position vertreten?



> Kharim Akhtar (Iv18 0lf ) - 25.08.2013 12:15 Uhr
> 
> Coming from the UK where there is a similar population density, climate, topography, land usage etc. it?s hard to believe that such a rule as a 2m restriction exists in Germany. For such a rule there should be highly justifiable reasons to keep a 2m restriction. I have studied sustainable mountain development and I?m convinced that the majority of civilised countries would inform you that there are no justifiable reasons for such a ruling. To keep this enforce is a great shame for Germany since this will have an adverse effect upon the health of your nation, tourism, and the retail sector. Any politician must surely address these issues and represent the whole of society and scrap such legislation as soon as possible.



Ich finde diesen Kommentar auf https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg bemerkenswert 

ray


----------



## Tilman (29. August 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Antwort von einer Spitzenkandidatin der Grünen: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-575-37596--f392753.html#q392753
> 
> Ebenfalls gleicher Einheitsbrei. Da macht das Fragen stellen gar keinen Spaß mehr..



Oder doch?

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-575-37596--f396767.html#q396767


----------



## Tilman (29. August 2013)

http://www.politik-sind-wir.de/show...-quot-bundesrechtskonform?p=160380#post160380


----------



## TTT (29. August 2013)

Bei der Debatte zur Petition gibt es ein neues Gegenargument, dessen Stichhaltigkeit nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist, wenn es wirklich so ist. Wie ist die Haltung dazu?



> "Aufhebung Reitverbot?
> Der Petitionsvorschlag sieht nicht nur die Aufhebung des Verbots zum Fahrradfahren vor, sondern auch die Aufhebung des Verbots zum REITEN. Weshalb das - ohne Begründung - verbunden wird, ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich bin für die Aufhebung des Radfahrverbots aber gegen die Aufhebung des Reitverbots. Das Reiten verursacht wesentlich gravierendere Schäden als das Radfahren. Zudem wird für Fußgänger - insbesondere mit Hund - eine Gefährdungslage geschaffen, da Reaktionen von Pferden auf Menschen oder gar Hunden auf engen Wegen nicht immer beherrschbar sind."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (29. August 2013)

Cem Özdemir hat geantwortet. 

Vor einigen Tagen bekam ich die negative Standartantwort über seine Sekretärin. In der öffentlichen Antwort hat er, obgleich auch negativ, schon etwas eingelenkt.
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/cem_oezdemir-1031-71351--f389564.html#q389564

Man sieht, da ist ein Umdenken im Gange und die AKtion wirkt. Nachdem der ADFC mit im Boot ist, wird es für die Grünen sehr schwer diese Anti-Radfahrer Meinung beizubehalten.


----------



## prince67 (29. August 2013)

Warum verbieten wir dann nicht Hunde auf schmalen Wegen?


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. August 2013)

@TTT: Diese Fälle sind auch so schon im Waldgesetz geregelt, ohne dass es einer weiteren Einschränkung bedarf:

§ 37 Abs. 1 Satz 2 LWaldG:
Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird.

§ 83 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 LWaldG 
Ordnungswidrig handelt auch, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig entgegen § 37 Abs. 1 im Wald die Erholung anderer Waldbesucher beeinträchtigt, ...


----------



## Tilman (29. August 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Warum verbieten wir dann nicht Hunde auf schmalen Wegen?


 
Hunde dürfen Wege dann nicht betreten, wenn die Wege so schmal sind, daß den Hunden beim Wedeln mit dem Schwanze selbiger links und rechts  an die Bäume schlägt!

§7 Abs.3 Hundeschwanzwedelverordnung (HSchwWedVO).


----------



## Tilman (29. August 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir auf Abgeordnetenwatch mal die Hessischen Oppositionspolitiker, die jetzt zur Landtagswahl in Hessen kandidieren und in der Debatte um das hessische Waldgesetz auf unserer Seite standen, fragen, wie sie zu der "bockigen" Haltung ihrer Parteikollegen in Ba-Wü stehen.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir auf Abgeordnetenwatch mal die Hessischen Oppositionspolitiker, die jetzt zur Landtagswahl in Hessen kandidieren und in der Debatte um das hessische Waldgesetz auf unserer Seite standen, fragen, ob Abgeordnete von SPD und Bündnis 90/Die Grünen, nur dann auf unserer Seite stehen und sich gegen eine Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts für Radfahrer und Mountainbiker engagieren, wenn das von CDU/FDP kommt?
> 
> Ich finde, dass man solche Fragen ruhig mal stellen könnte. Schließlich sind nicht nur Bundestagswahlen, sondern in Hessen auch Landtagswahlen


 
Frage an Tarek Al Wazir

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-1049-72205--f397076.html#q397076


----------



## Tilman (29. August 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> > "Aufhebung Reitverbot?
> > Der Petitionsvorschlag sieht nicht nur die Aufhebung des Verbots zum Fahrradfahren vor, sondern auch die Aufhebung des Verbots zum REITEN. Weshalb das - ohne Begründung - verbunden wird, ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich bin für die Aufhebung des Radfahrverbots aber gegen die Aufhebung des Reitverbots. Das Reiten verursacht wesentlich gravierendere Schäden als das Radfahren. Zudem wird für Fußgänger - insbesondere mit Hund - eine Gefährdungslage geschaffen, da Reaktionen von Pferden auf Menschen oder gar Hunden auf engen Wegen nicht immer beherrschbar sind."
> 
> 
> Bei der Debatte zur Petition gibt es ein neues Gegenargument, dessen Stichhaltigkeit nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist, wenn es wirklich so ist. Wie ist die Haltung dazu?


 
Ergänzend zu dem, was Helmut erläutert hat, geht es darum, daß die rechtliche Logik vergleichbar ist. Auch die 3m kann man nicht messen etc etc.

Und daß Pferde manchmal spinnen, passiert auch auf breiteren Wegen. Die Kontrollpflicht liegt im Falle einer Unbeherrschbarkeit beim Reiter. Andererseits gilt, was für die Radfahrer gilt, wo sind statistisch belastbare Beweis hinsichtlich eines Unfall- oder Beschwerdegeschehens? Meine Erfahrung ist die, daß Wanderer aus Respekt vor dem Pferd diesem eher ausweichen als einem MTB. Aber auch das kann ich nicht verallgemeinern.

Deine Ausführungen sind aber ein guter Grund dafür, daß es wichtiog wäre, die Eigenarten der einzelnen v.a. betroffenen Sportarten der Öffentlichkeit so zu erläutern, daß da mehr allgemeiner Durchblick herauskommt. Denn es gibt in Sachen Betretungsrecht (gemessen an der Zahl der täglichen Begegnungsereignisse in deutschen Wäldern) relativ weniger Urteile, dafür aber unzählige Vorurteile und Verallgemeinerungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (29. August 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> § 37 Abs. 1 Satz 2 LWaldG:
> Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird.


 
Das ist vor allem für jene wichtig (aber sehr unbekannt), die abseits der Wege herumlaufen dürfen. 

Denn zum Wald gehört auch die Naturverjüngung, also der Aufwuchs ausgesamter Bäume. Es gehört durchaus zur forstlichen Praxis, in bestimmten Fällen diese Naturverjüngungspflanzen für Neuaufforstungen zu nutzen. Es ist in jedem Fall eine Schädigung des Waldes, die Naturverjüngung zu plätten.



> § 83 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 LWaldG
> Ordnungswidrig handelt auch, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig entgegen § 37 Abs. 1 im Wald die Erholung anderer Waldbesucher beeinträchtigt, ...


 
Kommt einem irgendwie hessisch vor.... Mit der "2m-Regel" zeigt die Politik, wie wenig sie den Bürgern an Eigenverantwortung zutraut und das in einem Bundesland, das mit Eigeninitiative (nicht nur "Häusle baue") und Innovation wirbt. Auch in diesem Zusammenhang paßt die "2m-Regel" irgendwie nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. August 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> § 83 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 LWaldG
> Ordnungswidrig handelt auch, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig entgegen § 37 Abs. 1 im Wald die Erholung anderer Waldbesucher beeinträchtigt, ...



Gilt das auch für Harvesterspuren, Kettensägenlärm und auf Wege gelegte Baumstämme? 


PS: Flyer und Plakat sind online unter 
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue



PS: 15000 (29.8.13 17.22Uhr)



ciao heiko


----------



## powderJO (29. August 2013)

özdemir und görin-eckardt wollen doch in die regierung. dann so larifari abworten abzuliefern, ohne sich mal zumindest ein bisschen mit der tatsächlichen faktenlage zu beschäftigen, lässt mich an ihrer tauglichkeit an einem regierungsamt massiv zweifeln. 

von "meinen" volksvertretern erwarte ich, dass sie sich schlau machen, bevor sie irgendwo ihren senf absondern ... schade @ die grünen.


----------



## Tilman (29. August 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Harvesterspuren, Kettensägenlärm und auf Wege gelegte Baumstämme?
> 
> 
> PS: Flyer und Plakat sind online unter
> ...


 
Harvesterspuren und Kettensägelärm sind nicht durch das Betretungsrecht abgedeckt. Es kann aber z.B. die naturschutzrechtliche Eingriffsregeklung (§13 ff. BNatSchG) betreffen bzw. die Prinzipien ordnungsgemäßer Forstwirtschaft. Zumindest Harvesterspuren und Kettensägelärm können aber unvermeidbar sein, Rückepferde gibt es nicht mehr überall. Für Baumstämme quer auf dem Weg sehe ich keienrlei vernünftigen bzw. rechtlich belastbaren Grund, sie sind m.E. auch ggf. als unzulässige Sperrung von Wegen im Sinne des Betretungsrechtes anzusehen.


----------



## Tilman (29. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> özdemir und görin-eckardt wollen doch in die regierung. dann so larifari abworten abzuliefern, ohne sich mal zumindest ein bisschen mit der tatsächlichen faktenlage zu beschäftigen, lässt mich an ihrer tauglichkeit an einem regierungsamt massiv zweifeln.
> 
> von "meinen" volksvertretern erwarte ich, dass sie sich schlau machen, bevor sie irgendwo ihren senf absondern ... schade @ die grünen.


 
Ich denke, es sollte möglichst viel nach Unfallstatitstiken nachgefragt werden. Diese müssen statistisch belastbar, also signifikant repräsentativ sein und dabei eine Aussage über Unfallzahlen und -qualitäten im Zusammenhang mit Wegebreiten zulassen. 

Gibt es solche Statistiken nicht, wovon ich ausgehe, dann sind die Aussagen über Unfälle hinsichtlich ihrer Verwertbarkeit als "Wichtiger Grund" im Sinne des Betretungsrechtes (siehe Erläuterungen zur Petition) ganz einfach nur rechtlich und politisch Müll.


----------



## HelmutK (29. August 2013)

Man staunt ja immer wieder über die Kreise, die unsere Petition zieht:

"Eine Petition, die wir Euch ans Herz legen wollen. Alle, die nicht in Ba-Wü wohnen sind eingeladen sich solidarisch zu zeigen und gleichfalls zu unterschreiben!"

schreibt Stadtradeln auf seiner Facebook-Seite

https://www.facebook.com/stadtradeln

und verlinkt auf unsere Petition.

Wir freuen uns und fühlen uns geehrt, dass das größte europäische Städtenetzwerk zum Klimaschutz unsere Initiative unterstützt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. August 2013)

http://www.tours3.de/
Hier findet sich ganz unten zum einen ein Hinweis auf den offenen Brief zum "Radfahren im Walde" und darunter die 
Schirmherrin Staatssekretärin Gisela Splett MdL
Baden-Württemberg
Ministerium für Verkehr und Infrastruktur

Das nenne ich passend!


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. August 2013)

Auch das Gravity Mountainbike Magazin 6undzwanzig weist auf die Petition hin:

http://www.6undzwanzig.de/2013/08/2...dbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg/


----------



## zoryfl (30. August 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> http://www.tours3.de/
> Hier findet sich ganz unten zum einen ein Hinweis auf den offenen Brief zum "Radfahren im Walde" und darunter die
> Schirmherrin Staatssekretärin Gisela Splett MdL
> Baden-Württemberg
> ...


Top geschriebener Offener Brief (direkter Link: http://velostation-loerrach.de/wp-content/uploads/Radfahren-im-Walde.pdf), ist bereits auf dimb.de verlinkt, war mir aber bisher entgangen.. sehr schön!


----------



## zoryfl (30. August 2013)

Und wieder eine (negative) Antwort auf abgeordnetenwatch mit dem üblichen Inhalt, dieses Mal von Jürgen Filius.

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44470--f391053.html#q391053


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baentle (30. August 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Und wieder eine (negative) Antwort auf abgeordnetenwatch mit dem üblichen Inhalt, dieses Mal von Jürgen Filius.



Der Abgeordnete führt ja in seiner Antwort aus:



> Ich will es daher auf den Punkt bringen: inhaltlich bzw. von der Absicht  des Gesetzgebers unterscheiden sich die Regelungen in Bayern, Hessen  und bei uns kaum.


Da frage ich mich schon, für wie dumm wollen uns eigentlich die Grünen mittlerweile verkaufen? In Bayern ist es grundsätzlich erlaubt, alle Wege mit dem Rad zu benutzen. Und das Waldgesetz Bayerns soll dann aus Sicht des Abgeordneten dieselbe Absicht verfolgen wie das Waldgesetz von BaWü?


----------



## Tilman (30. August 2013)

Anbei ein Foto von einem schnuckeligen 2,01 m breiten Weg gleich gegenüber vom EUROBIKE-Messegelände. Er besteht aus der Trampelspur (incl. unverkennbaren Fahrradspuren) und mit Vegetation bestandenen Flächen, wie sie auch auf Wiesenwegen vorkommen (so wie eine Strasse nicht nur aus der Fahrbahn besteht, sondern auch aus Gehwegen etc.). Daß nur die Trampelspur als Weg elten soll, ist rechtlich nirgends individualverbindlich (!) fixiert.

Der Begegnungsverkehr ist offensichtlich möglich, die Ausweichbewegungen schaden den grünen Wegebestandteilen erkennbar nicht. Wenn nun jemand der Meinung ist, das Maßband sei falsch angelegt, soll er gerne (rechtlich begründet !!!!!) sagen, wie es anders (ggf. auch bußgeldwirksam) gehen soll.......


----------



## Tilman (30. August 2013)

baentle schrieb:


> Der Abgeordnete führt ja in seiner Antwort aus:
> 
> Da frage ich mich schon, für wie dumm wollen uns eigentlich die Grünen mittlerweile verkaufen? In Bayern ist es grundsätzlich erlaubt, alle Wege mit dem Rad zu benutzen. Und das Waldgesetz Bayerns soll dann aus Sicht des Abgeordneten dieselbe Absicht verfolgen wie das Waldgesetz von BaWü?



Das mit der Absicht mag ja stimmen.

Nur gilt für Baden Württemberg hinsichtlich der Umsetzung der Absicht die vernichtende Arbeitszeugnisformulierung "bemühte sich ernsthaft......".


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. August 2013)

> Der Abgeordnete führt ja in seiner Antwort aus:
> 
> 
> > Ich will es daher auf den Punkt bringen: inhaltlich bzw. von der Absicht des Gesetzgebers unterscheiden sich die Regelungen in Bayern, Hessen und bei uns *kaum*.




Bayern; Waldgesetz


> Art. 13
> 
> Betreten des Waldes
> 
> ...



Baden-Württemberg; Waldgesetz


> § 37
> 
> Betreten des Waldes
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied hat auch "kaum" Auswirkungen.

Die Absicht ist klar, aber funktionieren tut es nur in Bayern und Hessen: Die Regelungen befrieden auf der einen Seite Konflikte zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch im Verhältnis zu Grundeigentümern und gewährleisten auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur. (Aus der Begründung zum BayNatSchG 2011)

In Baden-Württemberg spricht man immer noch von bestehenden Konflikten, obwohl es die 2-Meter-Regel schon mehr als 18 Jahre gibt und denkt immer noch sie hätte sich bewährt...


----------



## Tilman (30. August 2013)

Nachfrage an Cem Özdemir

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-1031-71351--f397421.html#q397421


----------



## powderJO (30. August 2013)

baentle schrieb:


> Der Abgeordnete führt ja in seiner Antwort aus:
> 
> Da frage ich mich schon, für wie dumm wollen uns eigentlich die Grünen mittlerweile verkaufen? In Bayern ist es grundsätzlich erlaubt, alle Wege mit dem Rad zu benutzen. Und das Waldgesetz Bayerns soll dann aus Sicht des Abgeordneten dieselbe Absicht verfolgen wie das Waldgesetz von BaWü?



nachfragen! unbedingt! habe das auch getan, frage ist noch nicht veröffentlicht.


an alle, die fb nutzen: fragt auch da nach bei den grünen. ich habe keinen account und werde mir deshalb auch keinen anschaffen, aber jeder der einen hat, sollte auch da druck machen. 

fragt doch mal direkt da nach, warum sie keine quellen nennen für die angeblich "vielen auch tödlichen unfälle" ...

oder auch nachfragen, warum sie alle auf eine offensichtlich vorformulierte antwort zurückgreifen - bilden sich die einzelnen abgeordneten der grünen etwa keine eigene meinung mehr? 

je mehr wind ihr da macht, desto schwieriger wird es für sie werden, es auszusitzen ...


----------



## Tilman (30. August 2013)

Manchmal muß man alte Postings wieder aufgreifen., so eines über die Antwort der Landesregierung zu einer Landtagsanfrage.

Denn wir haben nicht erst in den letzten Tagen eine karnevalsreife Lachnummer!

"Das Messen der Wegbreite während der Sportausübung ist nicht
notwendig. Waldwege werden entweder vom Forstbetrieb benutzt
(Holzabfuhr etc.) und sind dann mit zwei Fahrspuren deutlich über 3
Meter breit oder es handelt sich um Fußpfade, die im Regelfall nur ca. 1
Meter breit sind."  Voll daneben, Herr Minister!

Nimmt man die Topo-Karte 1:25.000 zur Hand, kann entgegen der Auskunft der Landesregierung lt. Legende der Karte ein schmaler Pfad durchaus ein Radfahrweg sein. 

Dabei ist es unerheblich, welchen rechtliche Eigenschaften Darstellungen der Topo-Karte haben, denn vom radfahrenden  "Normalbürger" kann man nicht verlangen, daß er bei seinen  Tourenplanungen jeweils einen Rechtsanwalt zu Rate zieht. 

Daß das Ministerium noch nicht 'mal die vom Land Baden Württemberg herausgegebenen Topo Karten kennt, bestätigt die in diesem Forum schon geäußerten Zweifel an der Praxisnähe der Ministerialbürokratie. 

Siehe hierzu Auszüge aus der Topo-Karte!  zusätzlich mit dem ministeriellen Zitat.

Die Sache führt dazu, daß man dann doch zum Zollstock greifen müßte, aber das geht ja aus bekannten Gründen nun mal nicht.


----------



## allert (30. August 2013)

Es ist unglaublich, was Politiker an Schwachsinn daherreden ohne es zu prüfen. Besonders die Grünen tun sich da in diesem Falle hervor. Die beste Antwort habe ich, man glaubt es kaum, von Birgit Homburger erhalten. Die anderen haben erst gar nicht reagiert und die Antworten an die anderen Fragesteller kann man ja nachlesen.

Aber ich bin überzeugt, dass wir alle dranbleiben und dann auch etwas bewegen können.

Open Trails!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (30. August 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Nachfrage an Cem Özdemir
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-1031-71351--f397421.html#q397421



Ich wiederhole mich gerne 

Cem Özdemir, mein persönlicher "Lieblingsgrüner":



(klick)

Wundert mich, dass er auf www.abgeordnetenwatch.de nicht die gleiche Antwort wie bei _extra3_ gegeben hat: "_... sollten Sie auch mal probieren ... schmeckt echt gut ...  _"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (31. August 2013)

*Ich habe herausgefunden, warum es die 2m-Regel immer noch gibt!*

Es gibt im Schwarzwald im Ort Rothaus eine Brauerei Rothaus. Es ist eine Staatsbrauerei. Chef ist im Zweifelsfall die Landesregierung, möglicherweise der Minister Bonde. Und die Brauerei braut ein Bier, das sich "Tannenzäpfle" nennt.

Wenn Bonde genug Tannenzäpfle intus hat, kann er keine Wege mit einer Breite < 2m im Wald mehr mit dem Fahrrad fahren,  denn statt mit Zollstock messen sich die 2m Wegebreite  in Form von Kollosionen zickzack mit den Bäumen, links und rechts.

Diese Gefahr kann das Ministerium natürlich Radfahrer nicht aussetzen (wegen der Kollision mit den Bäumen, die dabei kaputtgehen, nicht wegen Kollisionen mit dem Minister....).

Ich nehme hiermit alle Vorwürfe gegenüber dem Ministerium zurück, ihm fehle die Praxisnähe.


----------



## TTT (31. August 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Nachfrage an Cem Özdemir
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-1031-71351--f397421.html#q397421



Ich hab auch noch mal eine draufgelegt... aber entweder arbeiten die Sa nicht oder meine Anfrage wurde zensiert, bisher ist sie nicht erschienen


----------



## TTT (31. August 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Anbei ein Foto von einem schnuckeligen 2,01 m breiten Weg gleich gegenüber vom EUROBIKE-Messegelände. Er besteht aus der Trampelspur (incl. unverkennbaren Fahrradspuren) und mit Vegetation bestandenen Flächen, wie sie auch auf Wiesenwegen vorkommen (so wie eine Strasse nicht nur aus der Fahrbahn besteht, sondern auch aus Gehwegen etc.). Daß nur die Trampelspur als Weg elten soll, ist rechtlich nirgends individualverbindlich (!) fixiert.
> 
> Der Begegnungsverkehr ist offensichtlich möglich, die Ausweichbewegungen schaden den grünen Wegebestandteilen erkennbar nicht. Wenn nun jemand der Meinung ist, das Maßband sei falsch angelegt, soll er gerne (rechtlich begründet !!!!!) sagen, wie es anders (ggf. auch bußgeldwirksam) gehen soll.......



Die ganze Diskussion um Wegbreiten ist eh akademischer Natur! Ich bin noch nie auf einen schmalen Weg gestoßen! Manchmal sind die nur 30cm lang aber breit.... Kilometer!!!

Fahr die dann natürlich in der Breite ab. Was will man machen?


----------



## Athabaske (1. September 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich gerne
> 
> Cem Özdemir, mein persönlicher "Lieblingsgrüner":
> 
> ...



...mal abgesehen von unserer derzeitigen Kampagne, finde ich seine Reaktion sehr souverän und lässig!


----------



## Tilman (1. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...klar, kann das dann nur der zweite Schritt sein. (.....)
> Noch eine kleine Anekdote am Rande: Nach drei Tagen Mini-Schwarzwald-Cross am Mittel- bzw Grenzweg stand die Bilanz der Fußgängerbegegungen trotz Ferienzeit bei Null (!) Wanderer, Jogger oder Walker. Woher da ein Konfliktpotential hergeleitet wird ist mir schleierhaft.
> 
> Und wie erkläre ich meiner jüngsten Tochter nun, dass wir etwas machen, was verboten ist weil Leute vor ihr Angst haben, die wir gar nicht treffen.



Interessant! Den angeblichen und unbewiesenen Unfallzahlen zufolge hättet Ihr zumindest unzähligen Zombies begegnen müssen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. September 2013)

Ich hab mal Zeit gefunden und die Antwort an die Gemeinde etwas erweitert....

kann man noch was verbessern bzw anderst schreiben? 
Etwas weglassen? Ergänzen?



> erst einmal möchte ich mich bei Ihnen für Ihre Antwort bedanken.
> 
> Ich finde es ja sehr interessant, das bei einer Disskriminierung noch von einem Kompromiss gesprochen wird.....
> Für mich ist ein Kompromiss etwas, auf das sich beide Seiten verständigen und eine Entscheidung mit der dann auch beide Seiten einverstanden sind und leben können.
> ...




Hier nochmal die Antwort die ich auf eine Frage für eine Sonderregelung bekommen hab:



> Der  Gesetzgeber hat die 2-m -Regelung für  Radfahrer als Komromiss in das  Waldgesetz aufgenommen, um  Konflikte zwischen Fußgängern und  Radfahreren auf engen Fußwegen zu  vermeiden.​ Es  finden zwar gerade intensive Diskussionen im  Schwarzwald statt mit dem  Ziel, einige Single-Trail-Strecken zu öffnen. Dies  scheitert aber  bisher an der Gegenwehr der Wanderverbände wie Schwarzwaldverein  etc.,  die diese Wege schließlich auch unterhalten.​ Der  von Ihnen offenbar gemeinte Rundweg um die  Halbinsel Schwaben, der  intensiv von Spaziergängern und Joggern genutzt  wird, ist geradezu ein  Paradebeispiel für entstehende Konflikte, da er  meist so eng ist, dass  man nur schwerlich aneinander  vorbeikommt.​ Ich  bitte daher um Verständnis, dass wir  Ihnen für diesen sicherlich  reizvollen Fußweg keine Ausnahmegenehmigung in  Aussicht stellen können.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (1. September 2013)

Ich würde in der Antwort an die Gemeinde nachfragen woher ein Tourist, der sich für einen fahrraderholsamen Urlaub in der Gemeinde entschieden hat, wissen soll, wie breit der Weg ist. oder steht das in irgendeinem Gemeindeprospekt o.ä. drin.....

Im übrigen stellt die Gemeinde mit ihrem "schwerlichen Aneinandervorbeikommen" in Frage, daß Radfahrer auch die Bremsen ihres Fahrzeuges benutzen oder möglichwerweise auch mal absteigen können. So eine Haltung ist ganz schön diskriminierend.


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. September 2013)

Ich denke die Touristen die radelnderweise hier unterwegs sind kann man weg lassen, das sind nicht so sonderlich viel.

Die ganzen Touris schauen sich ehr den Rheinfall an. 
Und Biker(inen) gibt es in meiner Gegend leider nicht sonderlich viele


----------



## Tilman (1. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Touristen die radelnderweise hier unterwegs sind kann man weg lassen, das sind nicht so sonderlich viel.
> 
> Die ganzen Touris schauen sich ehr den Rheinfall an.
> Und Biker(inen) gibt es in meiner Gegend leider nicht sonderlich viele



Die 2m-Regel stört ganz einfach den Rücksichtnahmevorrang, egal, ob es viele oder wenige Radfahrer auf einem Weg gibt.


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. September 2013)

Naja wenn es keine Biker gibt, dann kann auch keiner gestört werden 
Somit braucht es auch keinen Rücksichtsnahmevorgang.... denn man darf ja erstmal nicht auf den schmalen Wegen fahren. Ergo ist es ja eigentlich erstmal egal ob es viel oder wenige sind.


----------



## Athabaske (1. September 2013)

...erneuter Selbstversuch. Dieses mal Südschwarzwald. Vier Touren im Bereich Kirchzarten. Bis auf die Zonen innerhalb von 1000 m um Parkplätze und Hütten weitgehend wandererfrei trotz Hochsaison (laut Preislisten der Gastgeber). Auf Studentenweg und Blauer Raute fast schon einsam zu nennen - unheimlich und immer mehr unverständlich wo hier Konflikte stattfinden???

Unsere Vermieter wiesen mehrfach darauf hin, im Winter die Skifahrer und im Sommer vermehrt die Radfahrer wären die Gäste und von daher wichtig für sie.

Schlimm nur die unzähligen Forstarbeiten trotz weicher, nasser Böden. Angeblich wegen der Winter in denen keine Arbeiten möglich wären - mein Eindruck ist eher, die teuren Maschinen müssen ganzjährig ausgelastet werden. Interessant auch wenn man an einer verwitterten Infotafel des Bundesumweltamtes vorbeikommt auf der erklärt wird wie tiefgreifend die Schäden der mechanisierten Forstarbeiten wären...


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. September 2013)

Sind wohl immerginäre Wanderer unterwegs, mit denen man auf den Trails Probleme hat


----------



## make65 (1. September 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Ifos/Artikel zur Pressekonferenz auf der Eurobike?


----------



## jojo (1. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Sind wohl immerginäre Wanderer unterwegs, mit denen man auf den Trails Probleme hat



Ich war mit einem Kumpel letztes Wochende 2 Tage auf dem Westweg von Hausach-Wilhelmhöhe-Kalte Herberge unterwegs zum WANDERN. Sozusagen inkognito. Wir haben auf dem Westweg etwa 10 Wanderer gehabt die man immer mal wieder wechselnd getroffen hat, meist beim Pause machen oder abends in der Unterkunft. Biker haben wir genau 3 gesehen, einer kam uns mal bergrunter entgegnen, zwei haben wir nur aus der Ferne gesehen.
Noch besser war es am Fronleichnam Wochenende auf 3 Westwegetappen. Da hat es aus allen Rohren geschüttet und wir hatten den Westweg und gefühlt den ganzen Schwarzwald für uns alleine.
Ende Juni waren wir 2 Tage zum verbotenen Single-Trail Biken im SW. Und auch da das Gleiche. Keine Wanderer und keine Biker. Ich hätte ja gerne mal einen kleinen Konflikt gehabt, aber da war niemand zum Konflikten!

Ziemlich am Sterben der Schwarzwald.

Saludos y Happy Trails,

J.


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. September 2013)

Also schützt man immerginäre Wanderer vor immerginären Bikern 

Ich glaube die Konflikte gibt es wohl ehr in der Stadt und an so ganz tollen Turi-Hochburgen......


----------



## Tilman (1. September 2013)

http://www.rad-forum.de/topics/970548#Post970548


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (1. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Also schützt man immerginäre Wanderer vor immerginären Bikern
> 
> Ich glaube die Konflikte gibt es wohl ehr in der Stadt und an so ganz tollen Turi-Hochburgen......



.. Und wo sollen die in BaWü sein? Wenn nicht im Schwarzwald wo die tollen Pilotprojekte gestartete werden sollen? 2 oder 3, nächstes Jahr?

Ich bin kein Tourist im eigenen Land und will nicht Bürger 2. Klasse sein...

Warum nicht einmal Reisighaufen in einen Ansitz stapeln statt auf Trails?

So ein bisschen sozialer Ungehorsam kann doch nicht schaden? Statt sit-in Bike-in!


----------



## zoryfl (1. September 2013)

Top 5 auf openpetition, es geht voran mit knapp 18000 Unterstützern!


----------



## Spill (2. September 2013)

So hier eine Antwort auf meine gestellten fragen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_filius-597-44470.html

Der Bericht aus der Stuttgarter Nachrichten:
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/inhalt.joggerin-gestorben-bewaehrungsstrafe-nach-toedlichem-radunfall.ea22e52d-652b-4e16-b455-b7e908c1705d.html

Erst mal möchte ich sagen das der Unfall und der leider tödliche Ausgangmich so ziemlich getroffen hat. Und ich mein Beileid den Angehörigenaussprechen will.

Das ist leider das was ich nicht will so zu fahren ohne dass man seinBike unter Kontrolle hat.
Leider ist der besagte weg kein Trail sondern ein " Die 66-Jährige liefin der Mitte des Waldwegs, ihre Freundin links daneben. Für den Radfahrer warauf dem schmalen, asphaltierten Weg rechts noch eine Lücke von 80 bis 100Zentimetern." normaler Waldweg also über 2m breit. 
Dies soll das Verhalten des Fahrers keines Wegs nicht rechtfertigen soschnell zu fahren.

Hat aber für mich keinen Zusammenhang mit der Gefahr des befahren von Wegenunter 2m breite.
Unfallort:
Bei Openstreetmap Sindelfingen unterhalb der ehem. Mülldeponie. Spielplatz

Jetzt darf gerne hierzu jemand was bei Abgeordneten Watsch schreiben

Mfg
S.Maier


----------



## Athabaske (2. September 2013)

...für wie sinnvoll haltet Ihr das weitere Nachbohren auf Abgeordentenwatch?

Momentan wird doch sehr gemauert und keiner wird einlenken auch wenn wir noch so gut jedes Argument widerlegen können, auch wenn kein einziger Nachweis erbracht wird warum diese Regelung nötig sein soll. Denn es ist der subjektive Eindruck wir seien eine Gefahr. Das ist wie die Umfragen zum Thema Kriminalität, da geht auch die Schere zwischen empfundener Gefahr und tatsächlichen Fallstatistiken in vielen Fällen immer weiter auseinander und trotzdem wird die Mehrheit auch immer weitere Gesetzesverschärfungen für gut heißen.

Sisiphos war ein glücklicher Mensch, er musste nur Baumstämme rollen und nicht Mountainbikes auf den Berg schieben...


----------



## Spill (2. September 2013)

Es geht glaube ich nicht um nachbohren um jeden Preis!
Des halb möchte ich das auch nicht tun. Aber Herr Filius ist ja auch der Meinung das jeder Waldautobahnenweg ab 2m für uns reicht. Wenn das so wäre bräuchten wir ja nichts gegen die 2m Regel machen, oder?
Jedes Unfallopfer egal wo und durch was, ist einer zu viel!
Man sollte nur sachlich und unter denn gegeben umständen vorsichtig darauf hinweisen, dass es hier nicht um einen Trial geht sondern ein Weg der für Fahrräder sowieso freigeben ist. Ist alles meine Meinung und es gibt garantiert andere die hierzu mehr Fäden in der Hand haben.


----------



## Athabaske (2. September 2013)

> Fumic gewinnt Silber im Cross-Country-Rennen bei Mountainbike-WM
> Pietermaritzburg - Mit Silber im Cross-Country-Rennen der Mountainbike-WM hat Manuel Fumic den bisher größten Erfolg seiner Karriere gefeiert. Der 31 Jahre alte Rad-Profi musste sich am Samstag in Pietermaritzburg nur dem Schweizer Nino Schurter, der zum dritten Mal Weltmeister wurde, geschlagen geben. Am Ende fehlten Fumic in Südafrika sieben Sekunden zum Sieg. Rang drei sicherte sich José Antonio Hermida aus Spanien.


 *Gratulation für Manuel Fumic! 
*

 7 Sekunden  was Toleranz auf schmalen Wegen bewirken kann. Schurter darf in den heimischen Wäldern trainieren, Fumic nicht.


 7 Sekunden  wenig wenn man aufs Ganze schaut, aber eben doch der Unterschied zwischen Silber und Gold.


 7 Sekunden  reichen aus um auf dem Wanderweg freundlich zu grüßen, kurz zur Seite zu gehen und anderen den Vortritt zu lassen.


 7 Sekunden  länger braucht man nicht um hier zu unterschreiben.


----------



## bronks (2. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ... 7 Sekunden  reichen aus um auf dem Wanderweg freundlich zu grüßen, kurz zur Seite zu gehen und anderen den Vortritt zu lassen ...


Geht es hier um zwei Wanderer oder soll an dieser Situation auch Radfahrer beteiligt sein?


----------



## F-Bike (2. September 2013)

Hallo,
habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, Radfahrer haltet euch vom Schwarzwald fern ?

Zitat Jürgen Filius http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_filius-597-44470.html

"Es wäre natürlich nicht zumutbar, auszumessen, ob ein Weg 2,10 oder 1,90 breit ist. Es ist aber auch nicht notwendig, denn die Waldwege sind entweder so angelegt, dass Fahrzeuge der WaldarbeiterInnen durchkommen können und somit deutlich breiter als 2 Meter, oder aber nur für FußgängerInnen gedacht und dann kaum mehr als einen Meter breit. Die ersteren gibt es in nahezu jedem Wald, somit ist auch überflüssig, den Schwarzwald anzufahren, um den Wald-Mountain-Bike-Sport auszuüben, das geht überall dort, wo es Berge und Wälder gibt."

Frank


----------



## Tilman (2. September 2013)

Spill schrieb:


> So hier eine Antwort auf meine gestellten fragen:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_filius-597-44470.html
> 
> Der Bericht aus der Stuttgarter Nachrichten:
> http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/inhalt.joggerin-gestorben-bewaehrungsstrafe-nach-toedlichem-radunfall.ea22e52d-652b-4e16-b455-b7e908c1705d.html


 

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44470--f398773.html#q398773


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Miyagi (2. September 2013)

Die genannte Drucksache 15/3726 ist also die Vorlage, an der sich sämtliche Abgeordneten bedienen und z.T. als ihre eigene Meinung verkaufen... 

"Probleme und Konflikte entstehen dann, wenn diese Wege auch von
anderen Waldbesuchern benutzt werden und ein gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr
nicht mehr möglich ist."

Denn Radfahrer sind unfähig, Gefahren zu erkennen und Geschwindigkeiten dementsprechend anzupassen? Kann denn nicht mal jemand so etwas wie Bremsen erfinden?  
Da fragt man sich doch, wenn die die Biker für so unfähig halten, wieso sie diese dann auf den Wegen über 2 Metern fahren lassen, wo doch dort die Unfallgefahr aufgrund höheren möglichen Geschwindigkeiten in Verbindung von Mitbenutzung von Fahrzeugen wie zB Harvestern ungleich höher ist?

"Das Unfallrisiko ist dann als besonders hoch einzuschätzen.
Die Wanderverbände in Baden-Württemberg lehnen eine Aufhebung der 2-m-
Regelung deshalb nachdrücklich ab."

Ich stelle mir den Aufschrei vor, wenn man diese Diskriminierung einmal umgekehrt in die Praxis umsetzen würde:

'Die (für den Tourismus mittlerweile wohl oft wertvolleren) Radsportler bzw Radsportverbände lehnen es weiterhin nachdrücklich ab, Wanderer auf Wegen unterhalb 2 Metern zuzulassen.'

Nicht dass ich nicht selbst gerne wandere... aber wie verbohrt kann man sein, um nicht zu erkennen, dass es so nicht funktionieren kann... ^^
Wobei... als Opposition hatten sie dies ja bereits erkannt. Schade dass bisher keiner der Abgeordneten Stellung zu der damaligen Aussage von Johannes Buchter bezogen hat.


----------



## ciao heiko (2. September 2013)

Habe es dem Hochschwarzwald auf FB geschrieben.

"Zitat des Grünen Abgeordneten Jürgen Filius zu Wegen und zum MTB Sport im Schwarzwald auf Abgeordnetenwatch "Die ersteren (breiten Wege) gibt es in nahezu jedem Wald, somit ist auch überflüssig, den Schwarzwald anzufahren, um den Wald-Mountain-Bike-Sport auszuüben, das geht überall dort, wo es Berge und Wälder gibt." Also für die breiten Wege braucht man nicht zu kommen und die schmalen Wege sind verboten. Warum machen Sie dann hier Werbung für das Mountainbiking? http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_filius-597-44470.html"

Ich denke es ist eine gut Zeit, jetzt die Tourismusverbände anzuschreiben da wir 
a.) auf Abgeordnetenwatch immer die gleichen ausweichenden Antworten kriegen
b.) Wir in der Petition schon soviele Stimmen haben, das der Tourismus aufmerksam sein wir.

Also meine persönliche Strategie zur Zeit ist
1.) vor allem die Petition pushen!
2.) allen anderen, welche zwar die Petition nicht unbedingst selbst unterschreiben, aber davon betroffen sind, vom bisherigen Erfolg berichten.

Ich suche dazu z.B. bei Google "Tourismus Schwarzwald" und schreibe ein paar Zeilen mit Link der Petition an alle Treffer. Eagl ob es sich um eine grosse Gemeinde handelt oder ein lokales Tourismusbüro oder einen komerziellen Anbieter.

Das gilt auch für Hotels, Gasthäuser usw. Es ist Zeit den bisherigen Erfolg nach aussen zu tragen und darauf zu hoffen, das über diese Schiene die Aktion an die Entscheidungsträger getragen wird.

PS. Wenn man keine Lust hat die Kontaktformulare auszufüllen und keine Kontakt E-Mail da steht. Im Impressum finden sich meist geeignete E-Mail Adressen.

ciao heiko


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (2. September 2013)

Politiker und Anwalt zu sein birgt anscheinend die Gefahr des potenzierten Unvermögen auf einfache Fragen klare Antworten zu geben oder Zusammenhänge richtig zu erfassen.
Z.b. dass Wegbreite und Gefahrenpotential sich eher umgekehrt verhalten wie ausgeführt, der Beleg wird mit dem Artikel ja gleich mitgeliefert.
Oder die Verquickung mit der Verkehrssicherungspflicht.

Auch bei sehr kurzem Nachdenken kann man jedoch auf folgenden Sachverhalt stossen: Im Betrachtungszeitraum gab es im Bereich des motorisierten Strassenverkehrs nachweislich etliche Tausend Tote bei den Begegnungen von Kfz und Radfahrern bzw. Fußgängern. Der Argumentation folgend wäre damit Kfz Verkehr Innerorts und auf Landstrassen sofort zu verbieten. Alternativen zum Verbot gibt es ja nicht.


----------



## Tilman (2. September 2013)

Wenn man die Antwort von J. Filius 

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44470--f398773.html#q398773

an mich liest, komme ich zu der Überzeugung, daß 

diesem Menschen nicht bekannt ist, daß 
Fahrräder Bremsen haben,
.
es eine belastungsfähige Unfallstatisik nicht gibt, so daß das Ministerium, auf das J. Filius sich bezieht, offensichtlich mit falschen karten spielt, sprich, in der Antwort auf die Landtagsanfrage die Landtagsabgeordneten besch.... hat.


----------



## muddymartin (2. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wenn man die Antwort von J. Filius
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44470--f398773.html#q398773
> 
> an mich liest.[/LIST]



OMG ist das erbärmlich


----------



## Tilman (2. September 2013)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Auch bei sehr kurzem Nachdenken kann man jedoch auf folgenden Sachverhalt stossen: Im Betrachtungszeitraum gab es im Bereich des motorisierten Strassenverkehrs nachweislich etliche Tausend Tote bei den Begegnungen von Kfz und Radfahrern bzw. FuÃgÃ¤ngern. Der Argumentation folgend wÃ¤re damit Kfz Verkehr Innerorts und auf Landstrassen sofort zu verbieten. Alternativen zum Verbot gibt es ja nicht.



Das ist so, als wÃ¼rde regierungsseits der Â§1 StVO verunglimpft und aus dem Fragenkatalog fÃ¼r die FÃ¼hrerscheinprÃ¼fung verbannt, weil er angeblich (!) nicht genug Rechtssicherheit gibt. Deswegen wÃ¼rden dann fÃ¼r's KFZ-Fahren Mindeststrassenbreiten verordnet, weil KFZ-Fahrer und FuÃgÃ¤nger sich auf schmaleren Trassen schlichtweg vom Amtes wegen nicht begegÅen kÃ¶nnen geschweige denn _dÃ¼rfen_. 

Was nicht sein kann, wird abseits der Fakten staatlich definiert und verboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (2. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wenn man die Antwort von J. Filius
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44470--f398773.html#q398773




Boar was für eine lächerliche Aussage.....
Hat der Abwasser geraucht?

Also das mit vorsorglich kenn ich in ettwa so:

_Meine Ex, als sie noch nicht meine EX war, wurde von ihrem damaligen EX belästigt, bedroht und verfolgt. Bei der Polizei hieß es nur: "Wir können da nichts machen, es MUSS erst etwas passieren, damit wir einschreiten dürfen..... "_

AHA.... soviel zu bereits ein Unfall reicht aus, um die Verkehrssicherungspflicht notwendig zu machen.

_Nach dem ich 4 abgestochene Reifen und eine verkratzte Motorhaube hatte, haben die EINDEUTIGEN Beweise gefehlt.... _


Wen man diese lächerliche, hirnrissige und stumpfsinnige Aussage wirklich umsetzen würde, dann dürfte sich auf keiner Autobahn, Straße und Weg rein garnichts mehr bewegen....Weder LKW, noch Dreirad!!!!


War heute wieder auf einem Trail unterwegs, der nennt sich "Grenzwanderweg" oder so ähnlich, dieser Weg verläuft teils GENAU auf der Grenze (Grenze Deutschland/Schweiz) Sprich die eine Hälfte gehört zu DE die andere zu CH 
Ich durfte auch heute den direkten Vergleich zwischen Wanderern aus beiden Nationen erleben.
Der Deutsche: Sie dürfen hier nicht mit dem Rad fahren.... (auf die Frage warum denn nicht wusste er übrigens außer " Weil es so ist" keine brauchbare Antwort. Ich stand im übrigen auf der schweizer Seite 
Meine Antwort hat ihm demnach nicht sehr gefallen.... Die war wie folgt: 
"_Schön das man in BA-WÜ es nicht darf aber ich befinde mich, wie sie unschwer an dem Grenzstein sehen können, in der Schweiz und da darf ich hier fahren_"

Die schweizer Wanderer die ich nur ein paar Min später getroffen hab wollten das ich den kleinen Dropp noch mal und noch mal und noch mal fahre, die fanden das total drollig und haben auch ein paar fotos gemacht. 

Solche netten Begegnungen möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht missen.


----------



## Pace39 (2. September 2013)

Ob nur Herr Filius nicht weiß, dass sich in BW so gut wie niemand an die 2 Meterregel hält und es trotzdem nicht kracht?

Es ist ein absolutes Unding über diesen Schwachsinn Bürger die sonst ein gesundes Rechtsverständnis haben durch alle Berufs und Bevölkerungsschichten in die Illegalität zu schieben durch die Ausübung ihres Sportes.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Mountain77 (2. September 2013)

Wie kleinlich kann man sein... Statt einen "grünen" verträglichen Sport zu unterstützen und eine unsinniges Regelungetüm zu kippen, lieber vorsorglich agieren. 
 @Tilman, könnt ihr den Mann mal zu einer DIMB-Schulung einzuladen?


----------



## mw.dd (2. September 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> ...
> @Tilman, könnt ihr den Mann mal zu einer DIMB-Schulung einzuladen?



Ich denke nicht, das er zu uns kommen würde. Der Herr weiß Bescheid und mag sich sicher nicht eines Besseren belehren lassen...


----------



## HelmutK (3. September 2013)

Die Politik meint ja, dass sich die 2-Meter-Regel bewährt habe und mit ihr keine Konflikte entstünden. Wir meinen, dass diese Regel Konflikte und Selbstjustiz schürt.

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...nen.6eeaf892-aa42-464b-94bc-832eb995e13f.html


----------



## JayDee1982 (3. September 2013)

Also wenn man das umsetzt, was der nette Herr J. Filius gesagt hat, dann müsste man den Wanderern/Fußgängern es verbieten den Wald zu betreten....
Verkehrssicherungspflicht und Vorsorge ist besser als Nachsicht oder wie war das noch mal genau 

Ich seh es genau wie du Helmut.
Es gibt eine (sinnbefreite) Regel, die von kaum einem eingehalten wird, die verbitterten, rechthaberischen Pfosten wollen dann eben mit allen Mitteln versuchen denen eine "Lehre" zu erteilen, die sich eben nicht an die (sinnbefreite) Regel halten....


----------



## prince67 (3. September 2013)

http://www.daserste.de/unterhaltung/comedy-satire/satire-gipfel/sendung/sendung-02092013-100.html
Ab min 25:10


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. September 2013)

Ich finde, der ganze Ansatz ist falsch:

die DIMB hat Trailrules geschaffen, an die wir uns halten. Gut so weit.

Proklamiert wird "gegenseitige(!) Rücksichtnahme". Auch gut.

Tatsache ist, das wir Biker für Wanderer anhalten (müssen), uns entschuldigen und trotzdem angeranzt werden. Spannenderweise fast ausschließlich in der Zeit der Schulferien und dann von 'fremden' Dialekten.

Würden die Wanderer -nur mal als ein Beispiel- genauso hintereinander oder am Rand des Weges gehen wie wir fahren und nicht zu alleine, zweit oder dritt die ganze Wegbreite belegen ...  so lange das aber so bleibt, hält der Krampf 2m-Regelung.

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert

P.S.: Meine Feststellung ist auch, das je schmaler der Weg ist, umso weniger Konflikt mit Wanderern. 
Meine Anregung: die 2m-Regelung umkehren und den Bikern verbieten, auf Wegen über 50cm Breite zu fahren. Dann wird 'n Schuh draus.


----------



## JayDee1982 (3. September 2013)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> I
> P.S.: Meine Feststellung ist auch, das je schmaler der Weg ist, umso weniger Konflikt mit Wanderern.
> Meine Anregung: die 2m-Regelung umkehren und den Bikern verbieten, auf Wegen über 50cm Breite zu fahren. Dann wird 'n Schuh draus.




Und wie kommen wir dann in den Wald und auf die Trails?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Und wie kommen wir dann in den Wald und auf die Trails?


 
Illegal! 

Oder: wer schiebt, ist Fußgänger.


Ist nur das als Kern von meinem Post angekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 33425 (3. September 2013)

Was mich an der ganzen 2m-Diskussion immer wieder ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass man häufig die Sicherheit von Fußgängern vorschiebt. Die Gefährdung gibt es aber anscheinend nur auf schmaleren Wegen im Wald. Wenn ich berücksichtige, dass manche Rad-/Gehwege deutlich schmaler als 2m sind fehlt mir für diese Argumentation jegliches Verständnis.

Beispielhaft ist der Rad-/Gehweg zwischen Stein am Rhein und Radolfzell auf der Höri. Dieser ist an manchen Stellen sicher kein 1,50m breit und ist für Radfahrer und Fußgänger für beide Richtungen gedacht (durch das blaue Schild würde Benutzungspflicht für Radfahrer bestehen). Dieser Weg wird von vielen Radtouristen und Spaziergängern genutzt. Da treffen sich an schönen Sommertagen Jogger, Kinder, Hunde, Spaziergänger und Radler zu hunderten auf engstem Raum. Der ohnehin schon enge Weg wird dann gerne noch als Parkplatz genutzt, weil man beim Bauer Obst und Gemüse kaufen will. 

Wenn doch immer wieder die Sicherheit von Fußgängern vorgeschoben wird, wieso werden dann solche Wege zugelassen. Müssen diese nicht auch mindesten 2m breit sein. In solchen Fällen besteht aus meiner Sicht viel mehr Handlungsbedarf. Es soll doch zuerst einmal darüber nachgedacht werden solche Wege für alle sicherer zu machen, die an schönen Sommertagen von Vielen genutzt wird und nicht die Wege im Wald sperren wo sich vereinzelt Wanderer und Biker begegnen.

Ich sehe bei uns immer mehr Bikeverbotsschilder. Selbst Wege die über 2m sind bekommen so ein Schild. Im Bodanrück wurde ein Weg nach Liggeringen für Biker gesperrt, obwohl dieser bestimmt mehr als 2m Breit ist und mir nie ein Fußgänger begegnet ist. 

So, das musste einfach mal raus .


----------



## JayDee1982 (3. September 2013)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Illegal!
> 
> Oder: wer schiebt, ist Fußgänger.
> 
> ...




Wie da gab es noch was anderes?!?
Ich hab es schon verstanden, was du mit deinem Post ausdrücken willst


----------



## JayDee1982 (3. September 2013)

@ Wollmi-T

Der von dir genannte Weg unterliegt eben der Ausnahmeregelung weil er nicht stark genug frequentiert genug ist
Sei doch froh, das du auf diesem Weg fahren darfst und dich nicht mit Wanderern rum schlagen musst 


In Freidrichshafen gibt es auch so tolle Wege und die sind als Radwege bzw Radrouten ausgezeichnet! 
Ca einen Meter breit aber dann noch X Meter Wiese daneben.
Und da stellt sich für mich dann auch wieder die Frage: Wie wird die verdammte Breite von diesem verdammten sch.... Weg gemessen?!?

Spinnen wir mal eine lustige Geschichte daraus:
Man fährt auf einem Weg, der als Fahrradroute ausgeschrieben ist, dieser Weg wird aber irgendwann schmaler als 2Meter....
Darf man ihn dann noch befahren oder nicht?
Was ist wenn nun genau auf diesem Weg einem ein Wanderer vorsätzlich vors Rad springt, weil er den Radler am fahren hindern will, weil dieser ja die 2-Meter-Regel nicht einhält???
Wo ist hier nun die Rechtssicheheit?


----------



## baentle (3. September 2013)

Er hat's wieder getan:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44470--f399064.html#q399064


----------



## JayDee1982 (3. September 2013)

Man dreht es sich immer so hin, wie man es grade braucht


----------



## MissQuax (3. September 2013)

Und jetzt hat der gute Mann anscheinend die Nase voll von uns "Beharrlich-nicht-Forstautobahn-Fahrern"  und hat wohl über die Moderatoren weitere Fragen zu diesem Thema abblocken lassen: 



> Guten Tag XY,
> 
> zur Zeit besteht ein reges Interesse an der von Ihnen beschriebenen
> Problematik, besonders auch auf abgeordnetenwatch.de. Daher bitten wir Sie
> ...


----------



## baentle (3. September 2013)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Und jetzt hat der gute Mann anscheinend die Nase voll von uns "Beharrlich-nicht-Forstautobahn-Fahrern"  und hat wohl über die Moderatoren weitere Fragen zu diesem Thema abblocken lassen:



Das ist ja mal ein ganz mieser (Politik-)Stil. Zuerst schließt er seine letzte Antwort mit einer Frage ab, um so bei den weiteren Lesern den Eindruck erwecken zu wollen, dass er an einer weiteren Diskussion interessiert wäre ...



> Ich möchte zum Schluss meine Frage an Sie und Ihre Mitstreiter  wiederholen: wieso empfinden Sie das Netz an forstwirtschaftlichen Wegen  als nicht ausreichend und fordern so beharrlich die Freigabe aller  Wege?


... und dann lässt er die Diskussion insgeheim abwürgen. Das zeigt ja nur, dass man an einer sachlichen Diskussion nicht wirklich interessiert ist.


----------



## Athabaske (3. September 2013)

..und dass die "Argumente" ausgehen!

Basta!

Holt mir noch ein Bier!


----------



## ciao heiko (3. September 2013)

Bericht von der Pressekonferenz in der Bike.
Helft Ba-Wü: Online-Petition gegen die Zwei-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg

http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrich...meter-regel-in-baden-wuerttemberg/a16597.html

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (3. September 2013)

> Ich möchte zum Schluss meine Frage an Sie und Ihre Mitstreiter   wiederholen: wieso empfinden Sie das Netz an forstwirtschaftlichen Wegen   als nicht ausreichend und fordern so beharrlich die Freigabe aller   Wege?


Der Herr hat noch nicht verstanden wie Demokratie funktioniert.


----------



## zoryfl (3. September 2013)

Der Herr hat vor allem noch nicht verstanden, dass Mountainbiken nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit Forststraßen-Surfing.

Da fällt mir gerade ein: Ich habe mal gesehen, dass der Kollege Filius eine Bürgersprechstunde in Ulm hat, jeden dritten Do im Monat von 15-19 Uhr im Grünen Haus (http://juergen-filius.de/).
Da könnten wir natürlich mal aufschlagen und ihm den Sachverhalt erklären.


----------



## Stopelhopser (3. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Spinnen wir mal eine lustige Geschichte daraus:
> Man fährt auf einem Weg, der als Fahrradroute ausgeschrieben ist, dieser Weg wird aber irgendwann schmaler als 2Meter....
> Darf man ihn dann noch befahren oder nicht?
> Was ist wenn nun genau auf diesem Weg einem ein Wanderer vorsätzlich vors Rad springt, weil er den Radler am fahren hindern will, weil dieser ja die 2-Meter-Regel nicht einhält???
> Wo ist hier nun die Rechtssicheheit?



Gibt es tatsächlich.

Der SW Radwanderweg hat Abschnitte unter 2m.

Der X-Crossing SW Weg (laut Beschreibung "mehr" für den MTB'ler) gedacht verläuft noch etwas mehr (aber immer noch sehr sehr wenig) auf schmaleren Wegen.

http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/bike-crossing-schwarzwald


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. September 2013)

Unterstützung für die Petition von besonderer Seite:
JDAV BW


----------



## baentle (3. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Da könnten wir natürlich mal aufschlagen und ihm den Sachverhalt erklären.



Das könnte man schon, aber wenn man die bisherige Argumentation des Herrn Abgeordneten zugrunde legt, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass dieser an schwerer Beratungsresistenz leidet.


----------



## ciao heiko (3. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade ein: Ich habe mal gesehen, dass der Kollege Filius eine Bürgersprechstunde in Ulm hat, jeden dritten Do im Monat von 15-19 Uhr im Grünen Haus (http://juergen-filius.de/).
> Da könnten wir natürlich mal aufschlagen und ihm den Sachverhalt erklären.



Hallo Zoryfl,

das fände ich eine sehr gute Idee. 
Oder sprecht Ihn an einem der Wahlkampfstände an?
Oder ladet Ihn doch mal zu euch MTB Fahrern ein. Gäbe es da eine Möglichkeit?

Es wäre toll wenn du da etwas in die Wege leiten könntest.

Es ist jetzt an der Zeit unser Anliegen vor Ort vorzubringen. Wir haben auf der Webseite Argumente zusammengetragen. Und wir haben, im Schulterschluss mit den anderen Verbänden, ca 20000 Unterschriften in knapp 2 Wochen gesammelt. 

Also versucht mit den anderen Gruppierungen ins Gespräch zu kommen und unsere Aktion dort bekannt zu machen. 

Ich darf aus meiner Region sagen, das unsere Aktion durchaus wahrgenommen und genau beobachtet wird. Auch wenn es nach aussen nicht immer so aussieht. Die Diskussion in den anderen Verbänden ist in Gang gebracht worden. 

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (3. September 2013)

Auch außerhalb von abgeordnetenwatch.de bin ich dem Reiz erlegen, bei Herrn Filius Fragen zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Athabaske (4. September 2013)

Gut!


----------



## mw.dd (4. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Auch außerhalb von abgeordnetenwatch.de bin ich dem Reiz erlegen, bei Herrn Filius Fragen zu hinterlassen.



 Ich hoffe der Mann versteht als Anwalt auch Schachtelsätze mit mehreren Ebenen


----------



## Hockdrik (4. September 2013)

so, die 20.000 sind geschafft: Petition bei >20.260

Knapp 30.000 fehlen noch, aber die knacken wir auch noch.
Denkt daran, es können auch Partner, Tanten und sonstige Anverwandte unterzeichnen!  
Und zwar vollkommen egal, ob sie aus BaWü, dem Kongo oder Uruguay kommen. Alle Unterschriften zählen!


----------



## Tilman (4. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Mann versteht als Anwalt auch Schachtelsätze mit mehreren Ebenen


 
Schließlich hält er sich für einen Juristen......


----------



## Tilman (4. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> so, die 20.000 sind geschafft: Petition bei >20.260
> 
> Knapp 30.000 fehlen noch, aber die knacken wir auch noch.
> Denkt daran, es können auch Partner, Tanten und sonstige Anverwandte unterzeichnen!
> Und zwar vollkommen egal, ob sie aus BaWü oder dem Kongo kommen. Alle Unterschriften zählen!


 
Au ja, ich flieg'  mit Unterschriftenlisten in den Kongo!


----------



## Athabaske (4. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Au ja, ich flieg'  mit Unterschriftenlisten in den Kongo!


...wenn ich einen Sponsor finde, sammle ich an der Northshore?


----------



## Tilman (4. September 2013)

An anderer Stelle wurde behauptet, es seien nur Stimmen aus Baden Württemberg für die Petition von Bedeutung. Das ist rechtlich wie politisch Unsinn.

Art. 2 Abs. 1 der Verfassung von B-W bezieht sich iVm Art. 35a Abs. 1 unmittelbar auf das Grundgesetz und dort liest man in Art. 17

_*Jedermann hat das Recht, sich einzeln oder in Gemeinschaft mit anderen schriftlich mit Bitten oder Beschwerden an die zuständigen Stellen und an die Volksvertretung zu wenden. *_



Das heißt entgegen kirchturmpolitischer Gerüchte:

Wer lesen kann, ist enorm im Vorteil...
 Art. 17 GG findet lt. Verfassung B-W in B-W unmittelbar Anwendung. ..
Das Recht, Petitionen einzureichen, gilt also für jedermann, und komme er von werweißwoher.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (4. September 2013)

> Ich möchte zum Schluss meine Frage an Sie und Ihre Mitstreiter wiederholen: wieso empfinden Sie das Netz an forstwirtschaftlichen Wegen als nicht ausreichend und fordern so beharrlich die Freigabe aller Wege?





prince67 schrieb:


> Der Herr hat noch nicht verstanden wie Demokratie funktioniert.





zoryfl schrieb:


> Der Herr hat vor allem noch nicht verstanden, dass Mountainbiken nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit Forststraßen-Surfing.



Sehr verwunderlich, daß er das nicht nachvollziehen kann. Wo doch schon der Schwarzwaldverein kapiert hat, was so ein Radfahrer im Wald suchen könnte und wieso dazu eine Forstautobahn nicht unbedingt ausreicht.

Aus der Beschreibung eines Weges des Schwarzwaldvereins:


> Der Weg ist ideal für *Naturfreunde* oder Kulturinteressierte, *die gerne mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs sind*.


http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/wege/mtb_weg/index.html


----------



## Tilman (4. September 2013)

Die  Gegenfrage lautet schlicht und einfach, warum man nicht, wie die Wanderer, nach Maßgabe des Rücksichtnahmevorranges dort radfahren können soll, wo die Rücksichtnahme praktikabel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (4. September 2013)

Man beachte das Foto auf Seite 9 einer Broschüre des Bodenseekreises. Es wäre nicht überraschend, wenn wir da nicht den praktischen Fall zur Frage haben, was denn passiert, wenn sich eine Wegebreite ändert. Vorne sieht das sehr nach > 2m Breite aus.....


----------



## Tilman (4. September 2013)

Und noch was....

Man beachte den letzten Absatz (Antwort der Landesregierung) in der Lt. Drs. 14/1089 ! 

Die Aussage war und ist bis heute zum einen falsch (tatsächlich gilt der Vorbehalt "auf eigene Gefahr", da ja kein zusätzliches Radfahr-Recht geschaffen wird, sondern nur eine landesgesetzliche Beschränkung des bundesweit gegebenen Radfahr-Rechtes, vgl. § 14 BWaldG, einzelfallweise aufgehoben wird), ist aber zum anderen geeignet, Waldbesitzer von der Freigabe schmaler Wege abzuschrecken, denn wer übernimmt schon freiwillig  Haftungspflichten....

Schön wäre es, wenn die SPD die Sache weiterhin so kritisch sehen würde, wie es seinerzeit im März 2007 der MdL Rainer Prewo tat.


----------



## Tilman (4. September 2013)

Siehe in der Broschüre Bestandesaufnahme der Rahmenbedingungen für die Ausübung des Mountainbikesports in der Schweiz (2003)  u.a. Seite 6 und vor allem Seite 11 unten hinsichtlich der Wegebreite als Kriterium für riskante Situationen!


----------



## Tilman (4. September 2013)

Das Land Tirol sieht offensichtlich, keine grundsätzlichen Probleme, geeignete *bestehende* schmale Wege, also nicht extra angelegte Trails, für Mountainbiker zu öffnen, ohne dabei gleich (wie einschlägig bekannte politische Kreise in Baden Württemberg) den Untergang des Wanderertums zu prophezeihen. 

Siehe PDF-Anhang.


----------



## client (4. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Siehe in der Broschüre Bestandesaufnahme der Rahmenbedingungen für die Ausübung des Mountainbikesports in der Schweiz (2003)  u.a. Seite 6 und vor allem Seite 11 unten hinsichtlich der Wegebreite als Kriterium für riskante Situationen!


Sehr interessante und informative Studie. Danke für die Information.
Was am Inhalt jedoch nervt, ist die weitverbreitete Unkenntniss, zum Thema Nachtruhe des Wildes!
Nicht wenige Biologen und Tierforscher bestreiten nachdrücklich die Behauptungen der Jägerschäft!

Im übrigen sehe ich ganz besonders oft in der Dämmerung, am Abend oder früh am Morgen, die Fahrzeuge der Jägerschaft, die nähmlich genau in dieser Zeit besonders gerne jagen.
Das sollten sie bitteschön auch so bennenen, dann bleibt der Biker schon zum Selbstschutz dem Wald fern.
Aber die Nachtruhe von Reh und Schwein vorzuschieben ist sehr unseriös!


----------



## zoryfl (4. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das Land Tirol sieht offensichtlich, keine grundsätzlichen Probleme, geeignete *bestehende* schmale Wege, also nicht extra angelegte Trails, für Mountainbiker zu öffnen, ohne dabei gleich (wie einschlägig bekannte politische Kreise in Baden Württemberg) den Untergang des Wanderertums zu prophezeihen.
> 
> Siehe PDF-Anhang.


Naja, so toll finde ich das jetzt auch nicht.. Ist doch ähnlich wie im Schwarzwald, oder? Einige Singletrails werden freigegeben, allerdings nur ein minimaler Prozentsatz:


> Was heisst das jetzt, werden alle Steige und Wanderwege plötzlich Singletrails?
> Nein, [...] nur ein ganz geringer Prozentsatz für Biker freigegeben [...].


Und der beste Abschnitt, der mal wieder bilderbuchmäßig suggeriert was passieren würde, wenn man mehr Trails freigibt:


> Wanderer brauchen also in Tirol keine Angst haben, von Bikern überrollt zu werden.


----------



## Athabaske (4. September 2013)

Am lustigsten finde ich ja das Lenkerbreitenargument - Hand aufs Herz, wie oft habt Ihr Euch schon mit dem Lenker von entgegenkommenden Bikern verheddert?

Nach grober Schätzung benötigt ein Nordic Walker ca. 1000 cm Wegbreite, wenn drei bereits ausreichen einen Fostweg zu sperren. Nach Filius sind die generell 3 m breit. Gibt es bereits Untersuchungen über die Gefahren beim Begegnen von Nordic Walkern?

Und dicke Wanderer? Sollte für die nicht wenigstens in alpinen Regionen eine Wegbreitenreglung eingeführt werden? Nicht vorzustellen was passieren könnte wenn sich einer bückt, während ein weiterer direkt dahinter steht...


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. September 2013)

Ich halte Rucksäcke auf schmalen Wegen für viel gefährlicher...


----------



## Tilman (4. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Naja, so toll finde ich das jetzt auch nicht.. Ist doch ähnlich wie im Schwarzwald, oder? Einige Singletrails werden freigegeben, allerdings nur ein minimaler Prozentsatz:
> Und der beste Abschnitt, der mal wieder bilderbuchmäßig suggeriert was passieren würde, wenn man mehr Trails freigibt:



Es geht hier nur um das Argument, daß man sich offensichtlich andernorts auf schmalen Wegen begegnen kann, ohne daß die Regierung derlei von vornherein grundsätzlich ausschließt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (4. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> .... zum Thema Nachtruhe des Wildes!
> Nicht wenige Biologen und Tierforscher bestreiten nachdrücklich die Behauptungen der Jägerschäft!



Das kommt ganz auf die Tierart und das Umfeld (Deckung oder keine Deckung vorhanden etc....) an. Beim Rotwild können derlei Unterschiede mehrere 100 Meter Fluchtreaktionsdistanz ausmachen. Insoweit gibt es in Sachen Wild-Beunruhigung kein stereotypes Entweder ./. Oder.


----------



## zoryfl (4. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Es geht hier nur um das Argument, daß man sich offensichtlich andernorts auf schmalen Wegen begegnen kann, ohne daß die Regierung derlei von vornherein grundsätzlich ausschließt.


Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will hier nicht grundsätzlich mit dir diskutieren, schließlich wollen wir das Selbe, aber:
auch bei uns ist das Befahren von Wegen <2m nicht grundsätzlicher verboten als in Tirol. Auch bei uns gibt es Ausnahmeregelungen für Wege <2m, und das Öffnen von Wanderwegen für Mountainbiker in Tirol ist im Endeffekt auch nichts anderes, als eine Sonderregelung.. nur eben vom Land ausgehend und nicht von Privatbesitzern.
Zumindest verstehe ich das so, aus dem Text heraus.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. September 2013)

Ist jetzt vielleicht nicht so die Mega-Erkenntnis und es wurde hier und/oder woanders auch schon mal erwähnt, 
aber mir ist gerade noch mal aufgefallen, wie absurd es ist, Radfahrer auf breite Forstwege zu verbannen, _um Konflikte zu vermeiden_.

Aus meiner Erfahrung als Biker und Spaziergänger, sind gerade die breiten Wege besonders Konflikt-trächtig!* 

Eine Öffnung der <2-Meter-Wege würde also das Aufeinandertreffen eher entzerren und somit zu (noch) weniger Konflikten beitragen.

Also: nieder mit der 2-Meter-Regel und für mehr Miteinander! 
Gerade auch im Sinne der Spaziergänger und (großen) Wanderer(-Gruppen).

*Denn dort laufen mehr Spaziergänger rum als auf schmalen Wegen und sie tun dies dort besonders gern in großen Gruppen und nebeneinander. 
Gleichzeitig fahren Radfahrer (nicht nur Biker!) auf breiten Wegen schneller und nehmen beim Vorbeifahren an Spaziergängern auch nicht so selbstverständlich die Geschwindigkeit raus (ist ja breit genug...). Das wirkt auf Spaziergänger bedrohlich und ist es tatsächlich auch (freilaufende Kinder, in's Gespräch vertiefte Erwachsene, die bei Vorbeifahrt erschrocken in alle Richtungen auseinanderspritzen (was Sie ja teils sogar machen, wenn man hinter Ihnen in Schrittgeschwindigkeit freundlich fragt, ob man kurz vorbei darf)).

Während auf schmalen Wegen weniger Spaziergänger unterwegs sind (man muss sich halt auch ein bisschen auskennen, mehr als 200m vom Parkplatz entfernen, kann sich nicht so gut unterhalten, Oma könnte über eine Wurzel stolpern etc.) und wenn, dann auch nicht in so großen Gruppen.
Gleichzeitig nehmen die Radfahrer viel bereitwilliger das Tempo raus, weil es für ein schnelles Vorbeifahren selbst den wüsteren Bikern zu eng ist.


----------



## Tilman (4. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will hier nicht grundsätzlich mit dir diskutieren, schließlich wollen wir das Selbe, aber:
> auch bei uns ist das Befahren von Wegen <2m nicht grundsätzlicher verboten als in Tirol. Auch bei uns gibt es Ausnahmeregelungen für Wege <2m, und das Öffnen von Wanderwegen für Mountainbiker in Tirol ist im Endeffekt auch nichts anderes, als eine Sonderregelung.. nur eben vom Land ausgehend und nicht von Privatbesitzern.
> Zumindest verstehe ich das so, aus dem Text heraus.



Da sind wir einer Meinung.

Aber (ich wiederhole mich) der entscheidende Unterschied ist, daß in Tirol niemand, anders als in B-W der Minister oder der MdL Filius, stur ausschließt, daß man sich überhaupt auf schmalen Wegen vernünftig begegnen kann. Und genau das führt den Unsinn, den Minister und Filius verzapfen, ad absurdum. Darauf kommt es hier an.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. September 2013)

P.S.: Manchmal habe ich eh den Eindruck, dass die Mehrheit der Spaziergänger eigentlich eh am liebsten auf breiten Wegen unterwegs ist. Man sollte also einfach tauschen: die nur noch auf Wegen >2m, wir nur noch auf Wegen <2m. ;-)

Die paar _echten_ Wanderer, die auch mal schmale Pfade gehen wollen, würden wir dann natürlich ganz großzügig dulden: "Gell, darfst hier eigentlich nicht wandern. Aber ist schon OK, der Wald ist ja für alle da."


----------



## ciao heiko (4. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Am lustigsten finde ich ja das Lenkerbreitenargument - Hand aufs Herz, wie oft habt Ihr Euch schon mit dem Lenker von entgegenkommenden Bikern verheddert?



Deshalb fordern die Grünen den Ausbau aller Strassen innerorts auf durchgänig 5,5 Meter Breite, damit 2 LKW sich gefahrlos begegenen können. Parken auf der Strasse wird generell verboten.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (4. September 2013)

Hab hete mal ein TOLLES Beispiel gefunden.....
Musste ich dann auch mal ablichten

Der Weg, mehr als 2m breit.... gute 500m nach der Biegung/Gabelung noch einen knappen Meter breit.
Das umfahren der schmalen Passage ist eigentlich kein Problem..... für einen halbwegs Ortskundigen!
Ein Turi hätte da aber seine Probleme, den der Weg ist als Route ausgeschildert, färt man den Umweg, sind das gute 3,5km mehr und eine Beschilderung fehlt fast vollständig....

Bild 1 (hält man sich an der Gabelung li, dann kommt man auf den schmalen Weg (Bild2) hält man sich re. dann fährt man den nicht beschilderten Umweg)






Bild 2






Wenn es also nach unseren Politikern geht, dann müsste ich also umdrehen und den breiten Weg fahren, von dem man dann nicht weiß ob er so breit bleibt oder nicht auch irgendwann auf einen Pfad führt.... und der dann nicht mal mehr ausgeschildert ist..... 
Denn der Übergang von breit zu schmal kommt urplötzlich. 

Aber man kann das Rad ja schieben  man weiß eben nur nicht wie weit


----------



## Athabaske (4. September 2013)

...das Dumme ist nur, schiebenderweise bist Du mit Deinem 75 cm Lenker und Deinen breiten Schultern noch viel breiter, da kannst Du rein rechnerisch gar nicht auf einen so schmalen Weg passen und bewegst Dich damit abseits der Wege und das ist dann sogar bundeseinheitlich verboten (oder?). Egal es ist echt konfliktträchtig so schiebenderweise. Richtig rücksichtsvoll wäre es wenigstens den Lenker vorher querzustellen und von hinten zu schieben....


----------



## JayDee1982 (4. September 2013)

Also der Weg wird auf ca 50m länge (aber sehr übersichtlich) richtig schmal, da er so gut wie zu gewachsen ist, da kannst dann schauen, wie du das Rad da durchgeschoben bekommst  selbst fahrenderweise streift man noch die abgeschnittenen Äste


Ich werde den Typen vom Forstamt nochmal anschreiben und ihn bitten, die "Umleitung" für Radfahrer auszuschildern


----------



## achim1 (4. September 2013)

"Die bestehende 2-m-Regelung hat sich nach dem Erachten der GRÜNEN Landtagsfraktion bewährt."

Hier die Antwort auf "Abgeordnetenwatch" von Daniel Lede Abal, Tübingen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/daniel_andreas_lede_abal-597-44469.html


----------



## Athabaske (4. September 2013)

...das ist der derzeit übliche Standardtext auf den sie sich geeinigt haben...

Heißt soviel, "Danke fürs Gespräch..."


----------



## JayDee1982 (4. September 2013)

Der Herr Abal greift auch auf die "08/15-hab-keine-Ahnung-quatsch-einfach-mal-das-nach-,-was-andere-sagen" Antwort zurück.... 



> Leider ist es in der Vergangenheit auch schon zu schweren Unfällen  gekommen. Diese Konflikte entstehen offenbar insbesondere dort, wo auf  schmalen Wegen ein gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr nicht möglich ist


----------



## Pace39 (4. September 2013)

achim1 schrieb:


> "Die bestehende 2-m-Regelung hat sich nach dem Erachten der GRÜNEN Landtagsfraktion bewährt."



Klar, weil sich eh keiner dran hält und es keine Staatsdiener gibt die dies auch nur im Ansatz kontrollieren können. Wenn die Jungs auch nur im Ansatz wüssten wie die Realität aussieht müssten die im Boden versinken mit dem herbeigeredetem Unfallrisiko. Wenn es tatsächlich auf schmalen Wegen "krachen" würde bei Begegnung Biker / Wanderer könnten wir das jede Woche in der Zeitung nachlesen. Die Grünen sind für mich mittlerweile die neuen Schwarzen.

Grüße Chris


----------



## ciao heiko (4. September 2013)

Die Pressekonferenz, Resolution der Verbände und die Petition jetzt auch im Mountainbike Magazin

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/....2.htm?odckampagne=Facebook_2meter_regel_bawü

ciao heiko


----------



## HelmutK (5. September 2013)

Die Badische Zeitung hat unser Anliegen schon einmal, im März, kommentiert 

Schreibt Leserbriefe an die Regionalzeitungen und werbt für unser Anliegen und die Petition.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nachrichten/suedwest/ein-sinnloses-gesetz--print


----------



## bonefacker (5. September 2013)

Auch in der Südwestpresse gibt es heute einen Artikel über die Wegbreite:

http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...e-von-Fahrradstrecken-im-Wald;art5583,2185446

Eigentlich ist das eine Ergänzung zu diesem Bericht über einen anstehenden Marathon:

http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...er-begruesst-Albtraufmarathon;art5775,2185736


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (5. September 2013)

> Die paar _echten_ Wanderer, die auch mal schmale Pfade gehen  wollen, würden wir dann natürlich ganz großzügig dulden: "Gell, darfst  hier eigentlich nicht wandern. Aber ist schon OK, der Wald ist ja für  alle da."



...warum? Die *echten Wanderer* haben auch keine Problem mit Mountainbikern - also die Wanderer die man auch an verregneten und Nasskalten Tagen frühmorgens trifft. Meckern tun doch nur die Sonntags-Schönwetter-Spaziergänger die meist das Auto 500 Meter weiter auf einem Parkplatz stehen haben....


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. September 2013)

@ AimBrun ich glaub das war Ironisch gemeint


----------



## dogzice (5. September 2013)

bonefacker schrieb:


> Auch in der Südwestpresse gibt es heute einen Artikel über die Wegbreite:
> 
> http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...e-von-Fahrradstrecken-im-Wald;art5583,2185446



In dem Artikel wird vom Bike X-ing Schwäbische Alb gesprochen wo angeblich schmalere Abschnitte dabei sein sollen.

Ich bin vor 2 Wochen die ersten 3 Etappen (von Aalen bis Owen) gefahren. Die Originalroute nach den offiziellen GPS Daten weil ich mir selbst ein Bild machen wollte wie es tatsächlich um den Alb X-ing aussieht. Also ich habe keine Trails entdecken können. Einen ca. 200m langen schmalen Abschnitt in der Ebene musste ich passieren um von einem Feldweg auf einen Waldweg zu kommen. Den habe ich dann selbstverständlich geschoben, da er unter 2m Breite war. Ich wollte ja kein Bußgeld riskieren. 

Eher hat man das Gefühl, dass man konsequent um schöne Trails herumgelotst wird. Und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass früher mehr "Trails" drin gewesen sein könnten. Aber die Strecke wurde wohl öfters wieder geändert, auf wessen Druck auch immer... 


Auch vermittelt der Abschnitt in dem Artikel irgendwie den Eindruck, dass man (selbst wenn es Trailabschnitte gäbe) diese auch befahren dürfte: falsch! in der Beschreibung jeder einzelnen Etappe steht in *fetter Schrift* eindeutig drin, dass man bei Abschnitten kleiner 2m das LWaldG beachten und schieben muss. Es gibt also für den Alb X-ing keine Ausnahmeregelung!

Und nur am Rande bemerkt: es ist *sehr** frustrierend* wenn man eine Etappe mit mehr als 60km, 1800hm und teils absolut sinnlosen Wegschleifen (man fährt min. 2-3km Umweg mit etlichen hm nur um 300m weiter wieder rauszukommen und ohne jeglichen Genussaspekt) abarbeitet, sich immer wieder Berge hochquält und dann mit einer schicken Asphalt-Abfahrt "belohnt" wird. Aus diesem Grund werde ich mir die restlichen 3 Etappen wohl auch nicht antun. Wird ja mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht anders werden. Wer also nur daran interessiert ist km und hm zu "bolzen", der kann den Alb-Xing fahren.... oder auch ein Rennrad nehmen und sich eine für's Rennrad interessantere Strecke wählen.

Werde meine Tour-Erfahrung auch mal zusammenschreiben und an die Schwäbische-Alb-Tourismus schicken. Mal schauen was die dazu sagen...

/Edit: Auf deren offizielle Seite gibt's ein Video. Die dort gezeigten Stellen hab ich nicht durchfahren. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo das ist? Auf den ersten 3 Etappen kann es eigentlich nicht gewesen sein...


----------



## Tilman (5. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Also der Weg wird auf ca 50m länge (aber sehr übersichtlich) richtig schmal, da er so gut wie zu gewachsen ist, da kannst dann schauen, wie du das Rad da durchgeschoben bekommst  selbst fahrenderweise streift man noch die abgeschnittenen Äste
> 
> 
> Ich werde den Typen vom Forstamt nochmal anschreiben und ihn bitten, die "Umleitung" für Radfahrer auszuschildern


 
Dein Beispiel ist auf einer ganz anderen argumentativen Ebene rechtlich durchschlagender als auf der, auf der Du Dich mit dem Förster zoffst.

Denn mit Deinem Beispiel ist doch (super!), und das ist die gute Seite der Sache, bewiesen, daß man die Breite eines Weges nicht daran erkennen kann, auf welcher Breite er befahren oder subjektiv befahrbar ist, sondern daß sich die Breite eines Weges aus der tatsächlichen Breite, sprich incl...- wie auch immer, und sei es mit Bäumen -.. begrünter Wegeflächen ergibt.* 

Sonst wäre ja ein über 2m breiter Grasweg im Wald (und davon gibt es nicht wenige und vor allem auch solche, die auch spurlos ein Grasweg blieben, wenn dann und wann mal ein försterliches oder jägerliches KFZ darauf führe), gar kein Weg, sondern eine Trasse mit der Breite Null.

Das führt auch ad absurdum, was der MdL Filius von sich gegeben hat.

*) im Gegensatz zu Ufern von Fliessgewässern, die sich bei Auskolkungen auch de jure verabschieden (vgl. sgm. §§ 8,9 Wassergesetz BW), kann eine Wegefläche nicht einfach durch unbefahrbaren Bewuchs "weggewachsen"..- also gewissermaßen dem Wald zugeschlagen -..werden, z.B. um die "2m-Regel" durch diesen (politisch gewollten?) Wildwuchs wirksam werden zu lassen.


----------



## zoryfl (5. September 2013)

dogzice schrieb:


> In dem Artikel wird vom Bike X-ing Schwäbische Alb gesprochen wo angeblich schmalere Abschnitte dabei sein sollen.
> 
> Ich bin vor 2 Wochen die ersten 3 Etappen (von Aalen bis Owen) gefahren. Die Originalroute nach den offiziellen GPS Daten weil ich mir selbst ein Bild machen wollte wie es tatsächlich um den Alb X-ing aussieht. Also ich habe keine Trails entdecken können. Einen ca. 200m langen schmalen Abschnitt in der Ebene musste ich passieren um von einem Feldweg auf einen Waldweg zu kommen. Den habe ich dann selbstverständlich geschoben, da er unter 2m Breite war. Ich wollte ja kein Bußgeld riskieren.
> 
> ...


Ich habe genau die gleiche Erfahrung machen müssen. Bin im letzten Jahr mit offiziellem Alb-X Buch und daugehörigem GPS Track die ersten beiden Etappen (von Aalen aus) gefahren. 
War auch mega enttäuscht davon, dass das höchste der Gefühle mal ein steiler grober Schotteranstieg war.. von Trails keine Spur.
Dass die Routenführung geändert wurde, kann ich bestätigen: Beschreibung in Worten wich von der Karte ab, welche wiederum von den GPS-Tracks abwich. War zum einen eine Katastrophe zum navigieren, zum anderen einfach schwach, da kaum Erlebniswert.


----------



## zoryfl (5. September 2013)

Aus dem Artikel der  swp zur 2m-Regel:


> Die habe sich seit annähernd 20 Jahren etabliert und sei geeignet, das Nebeneinander von Radlern und Wanderern zu regeln.


Korrigiere: 


> Die Regel wird seit annährend 20 Jahren erfolgreich ignoriert, dennoch funktioniert das Nebeneinander von Radlern und Wanderern bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sehr gut.


----------



## Tilman (5. September 2013)

In Sachen Jürgen Filius geht es weiter, siehe PDF-Anhang....


----------



## Tilman (5. September 2013)

bonefacker schrieb:


> Auch in der Südwestpresse gibt es heute einen Artikel über die Wegbreite:
> 
> http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...e-von-Fahrradstrecken-im-Wald;art5583,2185446


 
Man kann das auch online kommentieren, was ich nun gemacht habe.


----------



## bonefacker (5. September 2013)

Werde ich heute Abend auch noch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-Bike (5. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich lese immer wieder von der Möglichkeit Ausnahmegenehmigungen zu erteilen.
Hat schon jemand einmal so eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragt?
Kann man diese Genehmigung - Zeitlich 
                                          - Ortsbezogen 
                                          - Personenbezogen
                                          - für Strecken von Ort A nach Ort B beantragen ?

Wenn ich durch BW von Nord nach Süd auf Wald und Feldwegen mit den Fahrrad 
fahren möchte bei welcher Behörde muss ich dann diese  Ausnahmegenehmigung 
beantragen?


----------



## Athabaske (5. September 2013)

Gerade gesehen:


> Ohne explizites Verbot darf jeder Trail im Kanton mit Mountainbikes  befahren werden. In GraubÃ¼nden werden die Trails geteilt â und das  mehrheitlich ohne Probleme.


Quelle

Aber vermutlich sind die bÃ¼ndner Berge grundsÃ¤tzlich vollkommen anders als die des Schwarzwaldes und man kann solche Erkenntnisse sicherlich nicht einfach so Ã¼bertragen. Und Ã¼berhaupt, wie halten es die Eidgenossen mit der Wegesicherungspflicht?


----------



## zoryfl (5. September 2013)

Soweit ich weiß sind solche Ausnahmegenehmigungen nur Streckenbezogen und müssen vom Besitzer des Landes, auf dem die Strecke verläuft, genehmigt werden. Damit haftet dann dieser aber auch.


----------



## zoryfl (5. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen:
> Quelle
> 
> Aber vermutlich sind die bündner Berge grundsätzlich vollkommen anders als die des Schwarzwaldes und man kann solche Erkenntnisse sicherlich nicht einfach so übertragen. Und überhaupt, wie halten es die Eidgenossen mit der Wegesicherungspflicht?


RICHTIG gut, genau unsere Rede: "In Graubünden werden die Trails geteilt  und das mehrheitlich ohne Probleme."
Ist jemand vom dimb/opentrails-Bündnis auf diesem Kongress: http://www.ridekongress.ch/ ?


----------



## Harvester (5. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> In Sachen Jürgen Filius geht es weiter, siehe PDF-Anhang....



als ich unten ankam stellte ich fest, das man die Schreiben von unten nach oben lesen muss....^^


----------



## bonefacker (5. September 2013)

Aus dem Waldgesetz:

Das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen (auch mit Motorantrieb), das Radfahren  und das Reiten im Wald sind nur auf Straßen und hierfür geeigneten  Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nicht gestattet  sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und  auf Fußwegen, das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite sowie das Reiten  und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; *die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen  zulassen*. § 52  Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Naturschutzgesetzes bleibt unberührt.

Aus meiner Erfahrung haben dabei Waldbesitzer, Forstbehörde und untere Naturschutzbehörde was mitzureden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> ...Ausnahmegenehmigungen nur Streckenbezogen und müssen vom Besitzer des Landes, auf dem die Strecke verläuft, genehmigt werden.



...und der ForstBW hat - wenn er betroffen war - diese Ausnahmen bisher kategorisch abgelehnt, obwohl sie immer schon im Gesetz explizit vorgesehen waren. Also gab es die Ausnahmen de facto nicht oder nur sehr, sehr selten. Jetzt sollen Ausnahmen möglich sein, aber mit einer Deckelung auf "10% von sehr wenig" und damit ist das ganze Thema eher Augenwischerei und Pseudo-Bike-Freundlichkeit für das Tourismus-Marketing.

Es braucht auch eh gar keine Ausnahmen, wenn man die 2-Meter-Regel endlich abschafft.  

Was die eigentliche Frage anbelangt:
- wie oben geschrieben: nicht Deine Tour, sondern die einzelnen Teil-Strecken an sich müssten per Ausnahme freigegeben werden
- mach Deine Tour einfach trotzdem, nimm Rücksicht, umfahre Parkplätze und breite Wege rolleyes und Du wirst kaum Probleme haben

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Joshuast (5. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...und der ForstBW hat - wenn er betroffen war - diese Ausnahmen bisher kategorisch abgelehnt, obwohl sie immer schon im Gesetz explizit vorgesehen waren. Also gab es die Ausnahmen de facto nicht oder nur sehr, sehr selten. Jetzt sollen Ausnahmen möglich sein, aber mit einer Deckelung auf "10% von sehr wenig" und damit ist das ganze Thema eher Augenwischerei und Pseudo-Bike-Freundlichkeit für das Tourismus-Marketing.



Hier ein Beispiel für die ablehnende Haltung des Forsts: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/villingen-schwenningen/kein-interesse-an-singletrails--73088663.html

Zusammengefasst: Warum sollte man Wege freigeben, da kann man ja kein Geld mit verdienen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. September 2013)

F-Bike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich lese immer wieder von der Möglichkeit Ausnahmegenehmigungen zu erteilen.
> Hat schon jemand einmal so eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragt?
> Kann man diese Genehmigung - Zeitlich
> ...




Ich hab bei meiner Gemeinde einmal nach einem Weg angefragt, ob es die Möglichkeit der Ausnahmeregelung gibt....
Es wurde, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, abgelehnt, mit der Begründung der Weg ist zu schmal und er wird rege von Wanderern und Joggern genutzt ( ich bin der einzigste Jogger, den ich auf dem Weg treffe ), Wanderer halten sich auch sehr in Grenzen.
 Man solle doch in den Schwarzwald fahren, dort würde es ein paar ausgewiesene Streken geben.... 

Wenn du lustig bist, fragst einfach auf deiner Gemeinde an, wer dafür zuständig ist und schilderst denen kurz was du willst.....
Entweder sagen die dir dann an wen du dich wenden musst oder leiten es, wie bei mir, direkt weiter.


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. September 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Hier ein Beispiel für die ablehnende Haltung des Forsts: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/villingen-schwenningen/kein-interesse-an-singletrails--73088663.html
> 
> Zusammengefasst: Warum sollte man Wege freigeben, da kann man ja kein Geld mit verdienen.




Aha sehr interessant.... 
Ein Wanderverband lotst doch zu 80% die Massen eh über irgendwelche breiten Forstwege.... die von den Forstwirten sauber gehalten werden....

Aber es ist ja so wie immer..... Der eine schiebt dem anderen den schwarzen Peter zu und ändern wird sich groß nichts.
Weil schuld sind immer nur die Anderen.....

Für was zum Geier braucht man einen Verband um auf einem Trail zufahren? Der Weg ist doch eh schon da und entweder wird er schon von einem Verband unterhalten ( lol ) oder er wird von den Gemeinden/Forstverwaltung unterhalten.... 

Wenn ich jetzt bei mir in der Umgebung schaue, gibt es weder einen Wander- noch einen Bikeverein/verband in den ich eintreten könnte.
Und Wanderer und Biker gibt es hier so viele, das ich auf meinen Touren sehr oft keine Menschensele treffe....


----------



## Tilman (5. September 2013)

bonefacker schrieb:


> *die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen  zulassen*. § 52  Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Naturschutzgesetzes bleibt unberührt.


 
Was nicht im Gesetz steht, ist, daß die Sache nicht ohne den Waldbesitzer geht. Die Gesetzsmacher in BW hatten schlichtweg verpennt, daß es auch andere Waldbesitzer als nur den Staat gibt. Nur der kann sich eigene Wege insoweit selbst, aber eben nicht fremde Wege, gleichzeitig öffentlich rechtlich als auch privatrechtlich freigeben. Ohne die Zustimmung des jew. Waldbesitzers wäre die Geschichte verfassungswidrig (vgl. Art. 14 GG..-..Herstellung der Gemeinverfügbarkeit von Privateigentum nur per Gesetz, aber nicht per "untergesetzliche" Freigabe durch Forstämter).


----------



## F-Bike (5. September 2013)

Hallo 
es geht mir ja nur darum, solange diese 2m Regel (noch) besteht Gesetzeskonform in Bw 
Fahrrad zu fahren.
Wie schon einige Beispiele hier zeigen gibt es  Wege die sich von über 2m 
auf unter 2m breite verjüngen. Da ich kein Staatlich Diplomierter Vermessungsingenieur bin und auch keinen geeichten Glidermaßstab  besitze will ich für solche Strecken eine 
Ausnahmegenehmigung bis die 2m Regel gekippt ist.

Eigentlich sollten alle so eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragen aus Prinzip.

Frank


----------



## Athabaske (5. September 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Hier ein Beispiel für die ablehnende Haltung des Forsts: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/villingen-schwenningen/kein-interesse-an-singletrails--73088663.html
> 
> Zusammengefasst: Warum sollte man Wege freigeben, da kann man ja kein Geld mit verdienen.





> In Stuttgart, so weiß er von seinem dortigen Forstkollegen, wurde auf Drängen der Mountainbike-Szene eine halsbrecherische Down-Hill-Abfahrt für Radler angelegt. "Da gibt es jede Woche Unfälle mit Verletzten.


...interessant, Verletzte auf einer Strecke die es noch gar nicht gibt, sogar wöchentlich...


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. September 2013)

F-Bike schrieb:


> Hallo
> es geht mir ja nur darum, solange diese 2m Regel (noch) besteht Gesetzeskonform in Bw
> Fahrrad zu fahren.
> Wie schon einige Beispiele hier zeigen gibt es  Wege die sich von über 2m
> ...




Gesetzeskonform?! Bleib einfach auf den breiten Waldautobahnen  und halte dich von Wanderern, Kindern und Hunden fern 

Das Problem ist, es gibt keine Fixpunkte andenen die Wegbreite festgemacht bzw. von denen aus gemessen wird

Man unterstellt dir aber das du wissen musst, wann ein Weg breit genug ist zum befahren und wann nicht...


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...interessant, Verletzte auf einer Strecke die es noch gar nicht gibt, sogar wöchentlich...



Wie die Streke gibt es noch garnicht?
Und was hat ein Down-Hill-Track mit einem Trail zu tun?
Es ist ja wohl völlig egal wo ich mir die Beine breche, schuld daran bin ja immer ich selbst.


Was ist mit den ganzen verletzten Skatern, die sich im Skate-Park verletzen? Muss man den ja jetzt auch verbieten! 


Was ist mit den ganzen Verletzten, die es im Winter gibt, weil die Komune den Winterdienst eingestellt oder eingeschränkt hat?! 
Da heißt es dann " Du bist selber groß und kannst aufpassen.... und wenn du dir die Haxen brichst, tja pech gehabt, im Winter könnte es eben mal glatt sein"


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. September 2013)

> Ob die Singletrails, das sind schmale Pfade, angeboten werden, müssen die für den Wald zuständigen Kommunen entscheiden.


Eine interessante Behauptung, die der Forst in den Medien verbreiten lässt, wo es doch weder festgelegte Kriterien noch ein geregeltes Verfahren zur Freigabe nach dem Waldgesetz gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (5. September 2013)

Die Argumente, die wir haben, interessieren die doch garnicht.
Die Politik versteht nur ein Argument: Entzug der Wählerstimme und damit Machtverlust.
Die Tourismusleute lenken erst ein, wenn die zahlenden MTB-Gäste ausbleiben.
So einfach ist das! 
Beides muss glaubhaft gemacht werden, dann setzt vielleicht ein Umdenkprozess ein.
In diesem Sinne habe ich die Petition unterzeichnet und meinen geplanten Schwarzwald-Trip storniert (den Grund dafür habe ich natürlich explizit genannt).
Das entsprechende Tourismusbüro hat sogar mit gewisser Sympathie und Verständnis darauf reagiert.


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. September 2013)

Bernau will keine Biker auf Pfaden


----------



## rayc (5. September 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Die Politik versteht nur ein Argument: Entzug der Wählerstimme und damit Machtverlust.
> Die Tourismusleute lenken erst ein, wenn die zahlenden MTB-Gäste ausbleiben.
> So einfach ist das!





Es sind ja bald Wahlen ...
Urlaub mache ich schon lange nicht mehr in BW.

ray


----------



## Hockdrik (5. September 2013)

F-Bike schrieb:


> Hallo
> es geht mir ja nur darum, solange diese 2m Regel (noch) besteht Gesetzeskonform in Bw Fahrrad zu fahren.



in dem Fall empfehle ich Forstautobahnen (die haben zudem eine durchgehend gleichbleibende Breite), die Vogesen oder die Pfalz...


----------



## Hockdrik (5. September 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Die Tourismusleute lenken erst ein, wenn die zahlenden MTB-Gäste ausbleiben.



...was man nicht merkt, wenn man kaum MTB-Gäste hat. 

Der SWV hat ja damals in einer ersten Antwort auf die Kritik an Ihrer grandiosen Ausnahme-Regelung selbst gesagt, dass sie nur 7% Fahrrad-Gäste hätten und deswegen v.a. auf Wanderer Rücksicht nehmen müssen. 

Das Eigentor wurde dann zwar schnell wieder gelöscht, ist aber bezeichnend.

Man muss fast Mitleid haben:
- sie wissen, dass Ihnen die Wandersleut langsam aussterben
- wollen sich entsprechend schon mal bei den Bikern beliebt machen
- aber nicht so, dass es die Wanderer merken...

-> was sie eben nicht verstehen: dass beide Gruppen gar nicht so zwangsläufig ein Problem miteinander haben.


----------



## bonefacker (5. September 2013)

Ich hatte in den letzten Tage ebenfalls per Mail Kontakt mit Herrn Filius.
Dabei bin ich besonders auf seine Frage am Ende seiner letzten Antwort eingegangen.



> Ich möchte zum Schluss meine Frage an Sie und Ihre Mitstreiter  wiederholen: wieso empfinden Sie das Netz an forstwirtschaftlichen Wegen  als nicht ausreichend und fordern so beharrlich die Freigabe aller  Wege?


Ich habe ihm Beschrieben warum ich eben nicht auf Waldautobahnen Mountainbike und ich muss sagen aufgrund seiner Antwort gehe ich davon aus das ihm nicht bewusst war was wir unter Mountainbiken verstehen. 
Ich denke das sollten wir bei anderen Abgeordneten auch mehr machen, da die meisten einfach davon ausgehen Mountainbiken ist "mit dem Mountainbike fahren", egal auf welchem Untergrund.
Auch hatte ich das Gefühl das wir ihn Aufgrund der ganzen Anfragen doch zum Nachdenken gebracht haben.
Er hat nun den Vorschlag gemacht das wir Versuchen sollen das Thema im zuständigen Arbeitskreis der Grünen darzustellen. Er hat mir dafür auch den entsprechenden Ansprechpartner des AK genannt.
 @Tilman : Ich schicke dir mal die Kontaktdaten des entsprechenden Herren. Ich denke wenn das die DIMB übernimmt wirkt das gleich besser. Ich bin aber gerne bereit euch dabei zu unterstützen, falls ich helfen kann.


----------



## client (5. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Wie die Streke gibt es noch garnicht?
> Und was hat ein Down-Hill-Track mit einem Trail zu tun?
> Es ist ja wohl völlig egal wo ich mir die Beine breche, schuld daran bin ja immer ich selbst.
> 
> ...



Ich denke alle seriösen Menschen sollten diese Diskussion beenden!!
Jeder Unfall mit Verletzten oder Getöteten ist schrecklich genug, die Heranziehung solcher Unfälle, um damit ein nicht begründbares 2m Wegebreitengesetz weiterhin zu erhalten ist zynisch.
Nach einer solchen Logic gäb es morgen keinen Alkohol, keine Zigaretten, kein Berufsstreß, keine Verkehrsmittel oder Kraftfahrzeuge mehr, um nur w.z.n.

Die Gefahren mit und durch das MTB sind wohl für einen Menschen und sein Umfeld so ziemlich die kleinste Gefahr des täglichen Lebens!
Es werden aus den Alpen deutlich mehr Wanderer und Kletterer vor ihrer eigenen Selbstüberschätzung gerettet, als MTBler.

Wie viele Wanderer sterben jedes Jahr im Schwarzwald durch Herz-Kreislaufversagen nochmal??????? oder durch die Auto und Busfahrt zum Schwarzwald??
Mir scheint das Wandern unveranwortlich, vorallem jenseits der 60J.


----------



## client (5. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...was man nicht merkt, wenn man kaum MTB-Gäste hat.
> 
> Der SWV hat ja damals in einer ersten Antwort auf die Kritik an Ihrer grandiosen Ausnahme-Regelung selbst gesagt, dass sie nur 7% Fahrrad-Gäste hätten und deswegen v.a. auf Wanderer Rücksicht nehmen müssen.


Jeder kann sich ja selbst die Frage beantworten, warum er nicht im SW Urlaub macht!
Ich reise nicht mehr in den SW, wegen der 2m Regel! Die Gegend mag ich eigentlich sehr,  nur die Politik -gegen die Radsportler- gefällt mir nicht.
Vermutlich läge die Bikerqoute bei 20-30 % aller Besucher, wenn es eine schlüssige Vermarktung und ein weitläufiges freies Wegenetz geben würde.



Hockdrik schrieb:


> -> was sie eben nicht verstehen: dass beide Gruppen gar nicht so zwangsläufig ein Problem miteinander haben.


Die beiden Gruppen gibt es so pauschal nicht wirklich.
Die Aktivitäten überschneiden sich heute viel mehr als früher.
Und das ist auch der Hauptgrund, weshalb die Touri- Branche versucht den MTBler zu umwerben.
Schaut euch doch die oftmals Zahlungskräftige Kundschaft an, die nicht nur gegen die Höhenmeter mit ihren Rädern ankämpft, sondern auch gegen ihr Alter.
Leider ist das in den oftmals sehr traditionellen (ich könnte auch verbohrten sagen) Wandervereinen nocht nicht angekommen. Deren Maßstab ist und bleibt der "Sissi"-Film oder verglb. Heimatfilme.


----------



## make65 (5. September 2013)

F-Bike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich lese immer wieder von der Möglichkeit Ausnahmegenehmigungen zu erteilen.
> Hat schon jemand einmal so eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragt?
> Kann man diese Genehmigung - Zeitlich
> ...



Es gibt sogar eine richtig tolle Ausnahme, guckst Du hier:

Borderline Freiburg

Leider bis jetzt ein Einzelfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. September 2013)

make65 schrieb:


> Borderline Freiburg



ja, solche Projekte machen Hoffnung!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. September 2013)

Noch was zum Thema Hoffnung:
Magura hat gestern die Petition über Facebook - MAGURA Passion People geteilt.

Bitte dort liken und teilen, denn diese Unterstützung seitens der Industrie ist ein wichtiges Signal und hilft uns, noch mehr Biker zu erreichen und so noch mehr Unterschriften für die Petition zu sammeln.


----------



## Tilman (5. September 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bernau will keine Biker auf Pfaden



Da fragt sich der geneigte Leser, ob ein 1,99 m breiter Weg schon ein Pfad ist. Es geht nicht nur um Singletrails und Mountainbiker, es geht um noch viel mehr ganz normale Radfahrer, die ebenso wie die Mountainbiker keine Lust haben, im Wald in einem völlig unnötigen Paragraphendschungel zu versacken.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. September 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bernau will keine Biker auf Pfaden



ich habe dort mal ganz arglos gefragt, warum OB Schmidt meint, dass er die Pfade _opfern_ würde, wenn er sie für Radfahrer freigibt und auf die anderslautenden Studien verwiesen


----------



## Athabaske (5. September 2013)

Opfern?

Brandopfer oder wie?

Die DIMB könnte ihm ja mal einen Klingelbeutel schicken, dann kann er da für eine guten Zweck opfern...


----------



## Hockdrik (5. September 2013)

Wow, jetzt kommt noch mal mehr Bewegung in die Sache. Hier meldet sich mit einem Kommentar auch der Sport mit der Frage zu Wort, wie man auf >2m den Nachwuchs trainieren soll: Artikel und Kommentare: "Wirbel um die Breite von Fahrradstrecken".

Ist aus meiner Sicht ein Riesen-Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Denn es ist gerade auch für die öffentliche Wahrnehmung bei Nicht-Bikern wichtig, dass nicht nur die Sportverbände die Petition mittragen, sondern dass sich auch die Sportvereine, gerade auch auf lokaler Ebene und hier gerade auch die Jugendtrainer zu Wort melden.



P.S.: Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist, warum in den Kommentaren einseitige Berichterstattung bemängelt wird. Eigentlich werden in dem Artikel doch nur 2 Positionen neutral und ohne Bewertung dargestellt. Und die sind nicht mal besonders Bike-feindlich. Naja, Hauptsache die Biker ergreifen das Wort. Das ist schon mal ein Riesen-Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (5. September 2013)

http://www.forum.jurathek.de/showthread.php?t=13105


----------



## Athabaske (6. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Wie die Streke gibt es noch garnicht...



Downhill Stuttgart

Natürlich kann man eine solche Strecke nicht mit dem Befahren normaler Pfade vergleichen. Aber im Bewusstsein der Öffentlichkeit gibt es entweder Fullface und Vollschutz oder Forstautobahnsurfen. Das was wir hier unter Mountainbikefahren verstehen scheint unser Privatvergnügen zu sein...


----------



## HelmutK (6. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> In Sachen Jürgen Filius geht es weiter, siehe PDF-Anhang....



*Auf Facebook gepostet:*

Die 2-Meter-Regel ein Aprilscherz?

Was in der Schweiz als Aprilscherz gilt, ist in Baden-Württemberg leider seit über 18 Jahren Realität - die 2-Meter-Regel. Aber es kommt noch toller: Mittlerweile glaubt sogar die grüne Landtagsfraktion, die in der Opposition dem damaligen CDU-Landwirtschaftsminister einen Speichenbruch mit der 2-Meter-Regel voraussagte, an diesen dummen Aprilscherz. Schilda lässt grüßen!

Aber auch die Einstellung der grünen Landtagsfraktion zum Grundgesetz ist mit einem großem Fragezeichen zu versehen. Da räumt der rechtspolitische Sprecher Jürgen Filius frank und frei ein, dass es überhaupt keine repräsentative Statistik zu den uns vorgehaltenen Gefährdungen durch Mountainbiker gibt, um dann als Voraussetzung für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel den Nachweis zu verlangen, dass von Mountainbikern keine Gefahren ausgehen. Was ist denn das für eine Einstellung zum Rechtsstaat? Muss in einem freiheitlich-demokratischen Rechtsstaat derjenige, der ein Verbot einführt oder aufrecht erhalten will, dessen Notwendigkeit darlegen und beweisen? Sind wir schon so weit, dass grüne Politik erst mal alles unter Generalverdacht stellt und verbietet und der Bürger seine Unschuld beweisen muss?

Lieber Herr Filius,
die Mütter und Väter des Grundgesetzes haben die Grundrechte nicht ohne Grund als Abwehrrechte ausgestaltet und unserem Land eine freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung gegeben, um die Bürger vor übermäßigen staatlichen Eingriffen in ihre Freiheitsrechte und vor einer verfassungswidrigen Verbotskultur zu schützen (Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzip, Übermaßverbot). Denken Sie einmal darüber nach - am 22. September ist Bundestagswahl....
Ihre
DIMB


[ame="http://vimeo.com/39215470"]Bundesrat verabschiedet Gesetz. 2 Meter Regel gilt in der Schweiz ab dem 1.4.2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## zoryfl (6. September 2013)

Eventuell war das jetzt eine Stufe zu weit.. wenn wir Politiker zum Dialog auffordern möchten, sollten wir sie nicht auf öffentlichen Platformen 'bloßstellen', zumindest nicht bevor wir uns nicht 100%ig und möglichst von Person zu Person überzeugt haben, dass sie nicht dazu bereit sind umzudenken bzw. die Sachlage anzuerkennen..
Aber gut, das ist nur meine Meinung, vllt wäre das sowieso nie passiert - man weiß es nicht.


----------



## bonefacker (6. September 2013)

Ich kann hier zoryfl nur zustimmen. Wenn wir hier einzelne blosstellen wollen bringt uns das gar nichts. Auch die Landtagsabgeordneten sind in der Lage mit Google diese Threads zu finden. Und dann haben wir definitiv jemanden der sich nicht mehr überzeugen lässt. Also versuchen wir doch weiter mit Argumenten zu überzeugen anstatt allen die anderer Meinung wie wir sind beratungsresistens vorzuwerfen.

Und wie ich weiter oben schon einmal geschrieben hatte: Versucht den Leuten einmal klar zu machen warum wir auf Trails wollen und nicht nur weil wir gegen diese unsinnige Diskriminierung sind sondern weil wir unseren Sport richtig ausüben wollen.


----------



## Tilman (6. September 2013)

bonefacker schrieb:


> Ich kann hier zoryfl nur zustimmen. Wenn wir hier einzelne blosstellen wollen bringt uns das gar nichts. Auch die Landtagsabgeordneten sind in der Lage mit Google diese Threads zu finden.


 
Wer austeilt, muß auch einstecken können. Helmuts Beitrag war insoweit ok und in der Argumentation logisch, wobei ich immer wieder darauf hinweisen muß, daß wir zwar die Mountainbiker vertreten, die 2m-Misere aber alle Radfahrer jeden Alters und Fahrkönnens (egal, ob sie HighTec MTBs oder Billigware unterm Sattel haben) trifft. 

Auch "Normal-Radfahrer" stellen in der Regel weder auf einem 2,01 m breiten Weg eine Gefahr in Begegnungssituationen dar, noch auf 1,99 m breiten Wegen. Was wäre wohl los, wenn Politiker plötzlich von diesen Leuten verlangen würden, sie müßten nachweisen, daß sie auf einem 1,99 breiten Weg keine Gefahr für das Wanderertum sind? 

Und wenn solche Politiker, um diese Lachnummer zu vermeiden, durch das Herausselektieren der Mountainbiker aus der Gesamtheit betroffener Radler meinen, unsere Klientel ex ante in ein schlechtes Licht rücken zu müssen, dann hat das nichts mit Bloßstellen dieser Politiker zu tun, wenn man deren öffentliche Vorurteile ebenso öffentlich angreift.


----------



## zoryfl (6. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wer austeilt, muß auch einstecken können. Helmuts Beitrag war insoweit ok und in der Argumentation logisch


Keine Frage, ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass der Beitrag inhaltlich falsch oder ungenau o.ä. ist. Mir geht es nur darum, dass man abwägen muss wie aggressiv man sich gegenüber den Politikern, mit denen man eigentlich das Gespräch suchen möchte/sollte, verhält.
Sollten sich solche Aktionen gegen Einzelne unter den Abgeordneten verbreiten, so denke ICH könnte das eine insgesamt eher negative Auswirkung auf das Projekt open-trails haben.



> Und wenn solche Politiker, um diese Lachnummer zu vermeiden, durch das Herausselektieren der Mountainbiker aus der Gesamtheit betroffener Radler meinen, unsere Klientel ex ante in ein schlechtes Licht rücken zu müssen, dann hat das nichts mit Bloßstellen dieser Politiker zu tun, wenn man deren öffentliche Vorurteile ebenso öffentlich angreift.


Dann hätte man immer noch den Namen des speziellen Politikers außen vor lassen können und stattdessen von einem "Politiker/Abgeordneten der Grünen" sprechen und den exakt gleich Punkt machen können.

Wie bereits vorhin gesagt, das ist meine Meinung und dazu gibt es sicherlich unterschiedliche Ansichten.


----------



## Tilman (6. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Dann hätte man immer noch den Namen des speziellen Politikers außen vor lassen können und stattdessen von einem "Politiker/Abgeordneten der Grünen" sprechen und den exakt gleich Punkt machen können.


 
Kurz und bündig: In Hessen haben wir erst (auch öffentlich) klare Worte und am Ende miteinander, obwohl wir uns vorher gezofft haben, eine vernünftige Lösung gefunden. Wer dabei Zoff auslöste, wurde auch genannt.

Entscheidend ist, und das sei auch hier im öffentlichen Forum angemerkt, daß es in Hessen keine Niederlage der Regierung gegenüber den Kritikern der "KFZ-Breiten_Regel" war, sondern letztendlich ein gemeinsamer Gewinn für alle. So wie in Hessen werden auch in Baden Württemberg nicht Parteien, sondern Personen für Ihre Meinung öffentlich geradestehen können, heißen sie nun Filius oder anders, ohne sich in Diskussionen später verbiegen zu müssen.

Ein vernünftiges Ergebnis feiern wir allemal gemeinsam.


----------



## Tshikey (6. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> .. wenn wir Politiker zum Dialog auffordern möchten, sollten wir sie nicht auf öffentlichen Platformen 'bloßstellen', ...



... und wenn dieser politiker vorab und in ebenso öffentlicher diskussion bereits eine meinung vertreten hat, 
die fast jeglicher substanz entbehrt - hat er sich damit dann nicht schon selbst und zur genüge "bloßgestellt" ?

über derlei ungereimtheiten hinwegzuschweigen hieße fast schon narrenfreiheit für unsere volksvertreter!

mir persönlich ist's egal wie sich so jemand dann fühlen mag - wichtig ist dass wir zeigen dass wir so nicht 
mit uns reden lassen. wir sind keine 15-jährigen bubis die obrichkeitsliebend einfach alles schlucken und 
uns unserer rechte berauben lassen.

weiterhin sehen auch andere politiker dass man mit uns auf einer sachlich fundierten ebene 
diskutieren muss - eher phantasiebehaftete vorwände (vs. einwände) werden nicht akzeptiert!

 danke tilman u. helmut für eure fundierte arbeit!


----------



## HelmutK (6. September 2013)

Bisher war ich ja noch halbwegs gnädig mit den Grünen in Ba-Wü, wenn ich das mit meine FB-Posts aus dem Sommer 2012 zum hessischen Waldgesetz vergleiche 

Dass die hessische Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich, ihr Staatssekretär Mark Weinmeister, ihr Pressesprecher Thorsten Neels und andere Unionspolitiker, zu deren Äußerungen wir damals klar Stellung bezogen haben, über unsere harte Kritik nicht besonders glücklich waren, liegt auf der Hand. Sie haben aber nicht trotzig an ihrem verunglücksten ersten Gesetzesentwurf festgehalten, sondern sich unsere Kritik zu Herzen genommen und einen mehr als deutlichen Richtungswechsel - nachzulesen im neuen hessischen Waldgesetz und der Vereinbarung Wald und Sport - vollzogen. Die Grünen in Baden-Württemberg sind davon (noch) meilenweit entfernt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (6. September 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ... und einen mehr als deutlichen Richtungswechsel - ... - vollzogen. Die Grünen in Baden-Württemberg sind davon (noch) meilenweit entfernt....


Das kann man so nicht sagen, wenn man die Positionen der Grünen von 1995 und heute vergleicht...


----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2013)

Ich habe den Schwarzwaldverein hier -> und dann bei "Aktuelle Beiträge anderer Nutzer" mal gefragt, ob er nicht auch konsequent von dem Biken als Tourismus profitieren will, statt uns mit "10% von zu wenig" zum Narren zu halten. Ich habe es dort aber bewusst etwas netter formuliert. Bitte gerne liken und dort kommentieren!


----------



## zoryfl (6. September 2013)

Tolle Neuigkeiten: Ich habe RoseBikes auf facebook angeschrieben, ob sie nicht auch die Aktion unterstützen möchten und die Petition und Aktionsseite der dimb mit ihren >124.000 Fans teilen möchte. Antwort heute:


> Hallo,
> wir werden den Beitrag morgen teilen.
> Wir wünschen dir ein schönes Wochenende.
> Viele Grüße aus Bocholt
> Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## TTT (6. September 2013)

Auch wenn die 22.ooo jetzt erreicht sind, es flacht zunehmend ab (logisch).
Wie war der Verlauf in Hessen? Kann man das noch irgendwo einsehen?
Noch mal die Frage, was ist noch an Unterschriften auf Papierlisten zu erwarten?


----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Kann man das noch irgendwo einsehen?



Hier kann man den Verlauf der Petition in Hessen sehen. Ziemlich beeindruckend inkl. Schlußspurt.

Ich denke, wenn jetzt so Beispiele wie Rose (oben) und Magura (gestern) die Runde machen, bekommen wir einen zweiten Wind. Und dann gibt es noch die Omas und Tanten. 

Was jeder einzelne auch noch machen kann, ist die örtlichen Fahrradhändler und Radsportvereine auf das Thema ansprechen und die Petition, aber auch das Thema allgemein über deren Kanäle streuen. Dabei muss es auch nicht immer Facebook oder mtb-news.de-Forum sein. Es gibt andere Foren, es gibt Blogs, es gibt die Newsletter der Hersteller...

Wir haben noch viel vor, aber auch noch viele Potentiale. Gerade auf lokaler Ebene.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es noch die Omas und Tanten.



Falls die Omas und Tanten, Kollegen und Co. übrigens Berührungsängste haben sollten und/oder sich gar nicht so sicher sind, ob sie für oder gegen die 2-Meter-Regel sind, gibt es den großartigen Zeichn-O-Maten, der einem mit 10 Fragen das Thema auseinandersetzt und abhängig von den jeweiligen Antworten die Unterzeichnung empfiehlt. Oder eben auch mal nicht.

Habe ich das schon mal geschrieben? Egal, doppelt hält besser.


----------



## Athabaske (6. September 2013)

...welchen Zeck erfüllt die Pedition? Mehr als eine Meinungsäußerung stellt sie meiner Ansicht nach nicht dar. Rechtliche Konsequenzen à la Peditionsausschuss hat sie ja nicht...

Vielleicht sollte man sich aber, wenn nun die Radsportverbände und der ADFC mit im Boot sind, die Problematik Singletrails gar nicht mehr so stark in den Vordergrund rücken und stattdessen mehr auf Trainingsmöglichkeiten für Kinder und Jugendliche abheben. Oder auf die Unmöglichkeit Radtouren durch Waldgebiete zu planen, da es kein Verzeichnis über Wegbreiten gibt.

In Hessen hat meines Eindrucks nach sehr geholfen, dass nicht die Mountainbiker alleine betroffen waren und vielen Tourenradlern ist vermutlich gar nicht bewusst dass sie sich hier in einer Grauzone bewegen, wenn sie asphaltierte Strassen verlassen.

Evtl. Sollte man auch die grünen Radstreckenhinweise auf Abschnitte untersuchen auf denen nach aktuellem Recht nicht gefahren werden dürfte...


----------



## F-Bike (6. September 2013)

Hallo 
um das Thema "Ausnahmegenehmigung" noch einmal anzusprechen.
Mein Anliegen war es eine weitere Möglichkeit des Protestes gegen die 2m Regel aufzuzeigen.
Wie fiele Anträge auf Ausnahmegenehmigung müssen die Forstbehörden/Ministerium Bearbeiten? 1-2 ?
Was wenn es 50 pro Woche sind ?

Beim lesen des Gesetzes § 37 Betreten des Waldes ist mir Artikel 2 aufgefallen.

 "(2) Organisierte Veranstaltungen bedürfen der Genehmigung durch die Forstbehörde."

Jeder Lauftreff jede Walking Gruppe jeder Kegelklub der wandern geht muss vor betreten des Waldes eine Genehmigung beantragen?


Frank


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. September 2013)

F-Bike schrieb:


> Hallo
> um das Thema "Ausnahmegenehmigung" noch einmal anzusprechen.
> Mein Anliegen war es eine weitere Möglichkeit des Protestes gegen die 2m Regel aufzuzeigen.
> Wie fiele Anträge auf Ausnahmegenehmigung müssen die Forstbehörden/Ministerium Bearbeiten? 1-2 ?
> ...




Hi Frank

Bearbeitet werden müssen sie nicht.... bzw. die Bearbeitung ist ganz leicht..... Es wird einfach mit der Beründung der 2Meter-Regel abgelehnt und gut ist.
Gem. dieser Regelung ist der Weg unter 2m ja zu schmal für den gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr wischen Bikern und wanderern.

Mit Veranstaltungen ist wohl nicht die kleine Laufgruppe etc gemeint sondern ehr Großveranstaltungen wie der Bike-Marathon oder ein Triatlon etc....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2013)

Aber die Idee, mit solchen Anfragen und Anträgen auf breiter Ebene (also auch möglichst vielen Ämtern, Forstbeamten etc.) die Absurdität der Regel aufzuzeigen, finde ich ziemlich gut!


----------



## F-Bike (6. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Bearbeitet werden müssen sie nicht.... bzw. die Bearbeitung ist ganz leicht.....
> 
> ...


----------



## ronny1977 (6. September 2013)

Bei dem Treffen zum Mountainbiken handelt es sich um eine sog. Spontanversammlung und diese ist nicht genehmigungspflichtig. Es sei denn ihr seid mehr als Tausend Leute


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aber die Idee, mit solchen Anfragen und Anträgen auf breiter Ebene (also auch möglichst vielen Ämtern, Forstbeamten etc.) die Absurdität der Regel aufzuzeigen, finde ich ziemlich gut!



Die Idee ist ja schon ganz gut, das hab ich ja schon gemacht....
Ein paar Seiten vorher hab ich auch die Antwort auf meine Anfrage, so wie die gegen Antwort gepostet.

Die Gegenatwort wurde gelesen und gelöscht.... 

Genau so wie die Anfrage nach der Ausschilerung einer Umleitung, denn der Ausgeschilderte Weg hat einen Abschnitt von ca 1000m die schmaler als 2 Meter und ca 50m die schmaler als 1m sind. 
Mit dem Argument ein Radler darf da nicht lang, der breite Umweg ist aber für einen Ortsunkundigen mit Rad nicht ausgeschildert.


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. September 2013)

F-Bike schrieb:


> JayDee1982 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi Frank
> ...


----------



## F-Bike (6. September 2013)

Auf der suche nach Antragsformularen gefunden 

http://www.mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/Wald_Umwelt_und_Erholung/511.html

Und die Regelung für eine Fahrberechtigung.

http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...VBW000001928&doc.part=F&doc.price=0.0#gesivz2

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (6. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hier kann man den Verlauf der Petition in Hessen sehen. Ziemlich beeindruckend inkl. Schlußspurt.



Im direkten Vergleich ist das wirklich beeindruckend! Wenn man berücksichtigt, daß Hessen auch noch viel weniger Einwohner hat umso mehr! Da muß man annehmen, daß sich hier schon viele mit der Situation arrangiert haben. Hab hier schon mit MTB´lern gesprochen, die die Unterschrift kategorisch ablehnen, weil es eh nichts bringt und sie eh machen was sie wollen!


----------



## Athabaske (6. September 2013)

In Hessen leben auch mehr große DIMBos...


----------



## rayc (6. September 2013)

In Hessen drohte eine Verschlechterung, in BW eine potentielle Verbesserung.
Man darf die Unterstützung aus ganz D nicht vergessen.

Resignation dürfte in BW eine große Rolle spielen.

ray


----------



## achim1 (6. September 2013)

Was mich sehr wundert ist, daß die Bike-Industrie nicht aufschreit. Denn die wollen ja schließlich verkaufen. Was nutzen mir 150 mm Federweg auf ner Waldautobahn...


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. September 2013)

Achim, der Bike-Industrie ist es eigentlich egal ob du ein 3000â¬Fully oder eine 3000â¬ Tretroller fÃ¤hrst..... so lange es von denen ist 

Einige Hersteller (Magura z.B.) sind ja schon im Boot
An der Bike-Industrie hÃ¤ngen nicht so viele Jobs als an der Auto-Industrie.... und es handelt sich nicht um ganz Deutschland sondern NUR um Ba-WÃ¼.
WÃ¤re es in ganz Deutschland so, dann wÃ¼rde es sicher anders aussehen


----------



## jojo (6. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Im direkten Vergleich ist das wirklich beeindruckend! Wenn man berücksichtigt, daß Hessen auch noch viel weniger Einwohner hat umso mehr! Da muß man annehmen, daß sich hier schon viele mit der Situation arrangiert haben. Hab hier schon mit MTB´lern gesprochen, die die Unterschrift kategorisch ablehnen, weil es eh nichts bringt und sie eh machen was sie wollen!



Tja, die Hessen haben halt Eier in der Hose! Der gemeine Schwabe ist ein Cleverle - was übersetzt Schi##er heißt- , er lässt halt den Betriebsrat für sich die Stimme erheben und genisst das Errungene. BR ist in dem Fall die DIMB. Und der Schwabe beobachtet ganz genau was geht und liest jedes Wort hier. Und hofft insgeheim auf eine neue Freiheit im Wald. Aber eine Online Petition zeichnen? Mit Namen? Niemals! Anonym? Ha, die NSA weiß alles und berichtet Bonde und der petzt beim SWV wen er mal wieder Ehrengast ist und, der Horror, der Chef ist ja vielleicht im dem Verein und überhaupt, wenn der Nachbar von dem zivilen Ungehorsam erfährt...und...und.

Saludos y Happy Trails,
J. (Hesse im Ländle)


----------



## decay (6. September 2013)

Hehe...


----------



## TTT (6. September 2013)

jojo schrieb:


> Tja, die Hessen haben halt Eier in der Hose! Der gemeine Schwabe ist ein Cleverle - was übersetzt Schi##er heißt- , er lässt halt den Betriebsrat für sich die Stimme erheben und genisst das Errungene. BR ist in dem Fall die DIMB. Und der Schwabe beobachtet ganz genau was geht und liest jedes Wort hier. Und hofft insgeheim auf eine neue Freiheit im Wald. Aber eine Online Petition zeichnen? Mit Namen? Niemals! Anonym? Ha, die NSA weiß alles und berichtet Bonde und der petzt beim SWV wen er mal wieder Ehrengast ist und, der Horror, der Chef ist ja vielleicht im dem Verein und überhaupt, wenn der Nachbar von dem zivilen Ungehorsam erfährt...und...und.
> 
> Saludos y Happy Trails,
> J. (Hesse im Ländle)



Da hast Du nicht ganz Unrecht!  ...sagt ein Schwabe und BR


----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2013)

Ich mag Euch Hessen und Schwaben trotz und wegen allem alle beide sehr, sagt ein Westfale im Ländle. Hey, wir werden sogar aktiv von Sachsen und Bayern unterstützt! Und den ganzen anderen hier und dort.

Schluss für heute mit den DIMBlern, sagt die Frau. Und recht hat sie auch.

Heute mal etwas früher gute Nacht!


----------



## Athabaske (6. September 2013)

jojo schrieb:


> Tja, die Hessen haben halt Eier in der Hose! Der gemeine Schwabe ist ein Cleverle - was übersetzt Schi##er heißt- , er lässt halt den Betriebsrat für sich die Stimme erheben und genisst das Errungene. BR ist in dem Fall die DIMB. Und der Schwabe beobachtet ganz genau was geht und liest jedes Wort hier. Und hofft insgeheim auf eine neue Freiheit im Wald. Aber eine Online Petition zeichnen? Mit Namen? Niemals! Anonym? Ha, die NSA weiß alles und berichtet Bonde und der petzt beim SWV wen er mal wieder Ehrengast ist und, der Horror, der Chef ist ja vielleicht im dem Verein und überhaupt, wenn der Nachbar von dem zivilen Ungehorsam erfährt...und...und.
> 
> Saludos y Happy Trails,
> J. (Hesse im Ländle)



...bisher kann ich mir nicht vorwerfen tatenlos gewesen zu sein. Aber ich vermisse schon sehr die Dynamik und das Engagement das die DIMB in Hessen an den Tag gelegt hat. Abgesehen von Helmuts sehr wertvollen juristischen Einwänden habe ich noch keinen weiteren vom erweiterten Vostand in der Kampagne wahrgenommen. Aber es geht ja nicht um die hometrails im Taunus, oder?

Es ist wahr, die Trägheit ist enervierend, es ist zäh und frustrierend jeden einzelnen persönlich zu einem Beitrag überreden zu müssen. Aber es fehlt eben auch die Dynamik von oben, es fehlen die Medien und bisher konnte ich von der Allianz mit badischem, württembergischen Radverband und ADFC nichts wahrnehmen. Und ich meine nicht die Beiträge in den Bikepostillen, das lesen sowieso nur diejenigen die sich sowieso schon beteiligt haben.

Außer einer Randnotiz blieb nichts in Erinnerung dass gerade in Baden-Württemberg die größte Bikemesse in Europa zu Ende ging. Es liegt nicht nur am Fußvolk wenn die Anführer nicht voranreiten. Ich erwarte da schon mehr von einem Verband der unsere Interessen vertreten will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (6. September 2013)

Stefan Hock's Blog
Freier WÃ¤hler, Ingenieur, Radler,â¦


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. September 2013)

Der Modererator im Pedelec-Forum ist anscheinend Abgeordneter einer führenden Regierungspartei in Baden-Württemberg mit interessanter Diskussionskultur.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. September 2013)

DAV-Unfallstatistik 2012 
Bei den Wanderern gab es anscheinend keine Unfälle mit Fremdeinwirkung.


----------



## rayc (6. September 2013)

Sun on Tour war schneller 

ray


----------



## Wooly (6. September 2013)

Es wäre meiner Meinung viel zielführender, wenn sich die Mountainbike-Gemeinde dazu aufraffen könnte, zum prinzipiellen und gezielten Boykott des gesamten Schwarzwaldes aufzurufen. Warum?

- schlechte Nachrichten bzw. Schlagzeilen verbreiten sich viel schneller als schöne gut gemeinte Petitionen, die erfahrungsgemäß nicht viele wahrnehmen. Es wäre viel viel einfacher, eine größere Öffentlichkeit zu erreichen.

- Es geht in dieser Diskussion doch hauptsächlich um die Wertigkeit, sprich im Endeffekt um Geld. Die Region Schwarzwald sieht in den Mountainbikern nicht genügend Potential, um dafür politisch Druck zu machen, sonst wäre die 2m Regel schon längst vom Tisch. Ein großangelegte Boykottaktion, die Schlagzeilen macht, tut da dann doch weh, da sie dem idyllischen Standortbild schadet, und zwar egal ob bei Wanderern, Ausflugstouristen oder Bikern.

- Es wäre viel einfacher, richtig auf die Kacke zu hauen, da man erfahrungsgemäß viel mehr Mitstreiter findet, wenn es darum geht, bei facebook&twitter einen kleinen feinen schönen shitstorm loszutreten (der politisch dann auch viel mehr wahrgenommen wird), anstatt mit netten grünen Ministerpräsidenten bei Bürgergesprächen in der Stadthalle zu diskutieren.

Statt nette Internetpetitionen zu unterschreiben, könnte man nach Stuttgart radeln und gemeinsam an den Landtag urinieren, Nordik Walking Strecken in Bad Wildbad blockieren, um Sonntag Mittags mit 500 Mitstreitern über Wanderwege vom Feldberg & Schauinsland abfahren ... ich wette, DANN käme Bewegung in die Petition.

Sorry, aber solange wir uns von DIMB, Scharping & Co. vertreten lassen um das Problem anzugehen, können wir es auch gleich bleiben lassen.

... Was übrigens auch eine gute Lösung ist: Bis jetzt interessiert sich wirklich kein Mensch wirklich für die Regel, kontrolliert wird auch so gut wie nicht, Probleme mit Wanderern vs. Bikern sind in der Praxis auch selten und werden imho auch nicht weniger, wenn es die Regel nicht mehr gibt ... vielleicht sollte man einfach drauf bauen, das die Regel irgendwann so in Vergessenheit gerät, das sie dann einfach als Verwaltungsakt ohne das es jemand überhaupt noch bemerkt gestrichen wird.


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. September 2013)

Wooly schrieb:


> Statt nette Internetpetitionen zu unterschreiben, könnte man nach Stuttgart radeln und gemeinsam an den Landtag urinieren, Nordik Walking Strecken in Bad Wildbad blockieren, um Sonntag Mittags mit 500 Mitstreitern über Wanderwege vom Feldberg & Schauinsland abfahren ... ich wette, DANN käme Bewegung in die Petition.
> 
> Sorry, aber solange wir uns von DIMB, Scharping & Co. vertreten lassen um das Problem anzugehen, können wir es auch gleich bleiben lassen.



Super Vorschlag 
So eine Aktion würde ehr das Gegenteil auslösen..... 
Aber in einem geb ich dir recht, das würde für ne menge Aufsehen sorgen....

Man muss nicht immer alles mit der Brechstange versuchen!


----------



## Wooly (6. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Super Vorschlag
> So eine Aktion würde ehr das Gegenteil auslösen.....
> Aber in einem geb ich dir recht, das würde für ne menge Aufsehen sorgen....
> 
> Man muss nicht immer alles mit der Brechstange versuchen!




warum, wie kommst du darauf das es anders herum funktioniert ? Weil es sein Ewigkeiten mit 10000000000 Petitionen & Co. versucht wird und EGAL welche Landesregierung gerade am Start ist genau 0,0 Wirkung zeigt ?


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. September 2013)

Wenn aber nun 500Biker einen Trail blocken, auf dem sie nach momentaner Gesetzeslage eigentlich nicht sein dürften, dann wirft es einfach ein sehr schlechtes Licht auf das was wir eigentlich wollen.

Den Politikern ist es eigentlich sch...egal, nur wenn sie das Gestz abschaffen wollen würden, dann müssten sie Zeit investieren.... 
Es ist leichter eine sinnlose Regelung aufrecht zuerhalten als sie zu kippen.

Die Regierung will etwas machen, egal was, die Opposition ist dagegen....
Es sind Wahlen....
Nun sind die, die in der Opposition waren in der Regierung und die, die in der Regierung waren sind nun in der Opposition 
Die neue Regierung will nun was ändern, die Opposition ist dagegen... auch wenn sie vor dem Regierungswechsel noch dafür waren....
Das sind eben die kleinen Machtspielchen unserer Volksverbrecher..... äääähmmmm ich meine natürlich unseren Volksvertretern, auf dem Rücken der Bürger.

Aus diesem Grund läuft das mit den ganzen Petitionen so schleppend... 
Die Bürger haben keine Lust mehr, denn sie werden nicht mehr wahrgenommen und die Politiker werden eh irgendwie gewählt....ob mit 100 oder 103 Stimmen ist doch egal, gewählt ist gewählt....


----------



## jojo (6. September 2013)

Wooly schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Statt nette Internetpetitionen zu unterschreiben, könnte man nach Stuttgart radeln und gemeinsam an den Landtag urinieren, Nordik Walking Strecken in Bad Wildbad blockieren, um Sonntag Mittags mit 500 Mitstreitern über Wanderwege vom Feldberg & Schauinsland abfahren ... ich wette, DANN käme Bewegung in die Petition.
> 
> Sorry, aber solange wir uns von DIMB, Scharping & Co. vertreten lassen um das Problem anzugehen, können wir es auch gleich .



Sorry, das ist doch Bullshit! Vergiss die Dum..Ba..e Scharping und die Knalltüten vom BDR, da ist nix zu erwarten. Aber die DIMB hat das Thema 2m in BW ins Rollen gebracht und hat den Lead bei der Aktion.
Individuelle Terror und Störaktionen sind kontraproduktiv, schaden mehr als dass sie nutzen.
Eine Demo in Stuttgart fände ich klasse, ohne pinkeln. Das überlassen wir den spätpubertierenden.

J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (6. September 2013)

jojo schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist doch Bullshit! Vergiss die Dum..Ba..e Scharping und die Knalltüten vom BDR, da ist nix zu erwarten. Aber die DIMB hat das Thema 2m in BW ins Rollen gebracht und hat den Lead bei der Aktion.



den "Lead" vielleicht, und in Rollen auch, nur das sie, was man den Antworten aus der Politik sehen kann, kein Mensch wirklich ernst nimmt, und hier auch, was die Aufmerksamkeit ausserhalb dieses Forums angeht, auch wirklich überhaupt nichts rollt.


----------



## HelmutK (6. September 2013)

Kopf hoch - Rom wurde bekanntlich auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut und die Petition läuft gerade mal knapp zwei Wochen. Wir haben unser Pulver noch lange nicht verschossen 

Gute Gründe, um den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken und nichts zu tun, gibt es immer. Aber so werden wir auch nichts verändern. Und wenn wir etwas tun und verändern wollen, dann können wir nicht erwarten, dass sich von heute auf morgen tatsächlich etwas bewegt und uns der Erfolg einfach so zufliegt. Dafür werden wir alle sehr viel Engagement und Durchhaltewillen aufbringen müssen. Aber wenn wir nichts tun oder aufgeben, dann wird sich mit Sicherheit auch nichts ändern. Wir können in Baden-Württemberg nichts verlieren. Wir können nur gewinnen.

Wenn ich persönlich auf die letzten Jahre zurück schaue, dann sehe viele positive Entwicklungen, die aber alle auch nicht über Nacht gekommen sind. Manches davon sind kleinen Schritte, wie z. B. diverse Flowtrails, die Borderline, das TrailCenter in Rabenberg und viele weitere Projekte, die erfolgreich waren und von denen man vor ein paar Jahren noch kaum eines für möglich hielt. Manches sind - zumindest in meinen Augen - große Schritte, wie z. B. die Grundsatzentscheidung des BGH zum "Betreten auf eigene Gefahr" oder das neue Waldgesetz und die Vereinbarung Wald und Sport in Hessen; auch das haben viele vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit kaum für möglich gehalten. Wir haben sicherlich noch einen weiten Weg zu gehen, aber mit jedem Schritt, und sei er noch so klein, können wir unserem Ziel näher kommen. Wir müssen halt nur voranschreiten...


----------



## Mountain77 (7. September 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der Modererator im Pedelec-Forum ist anscheinend Abgeordneter einer führenden Regierungspartei in Baden-Württemberg mit interessanter Diskussionskultur.



Hab nach zwei Seiten aufgehört zu lesen... Diskussionkultur konnte ich bei dem Mod nicht erkennen, nur stumpfe Meinungmache.


----------



## rayc (7. September 2013)

Ich habe den dortigen Thread bis zum bitteren Ende durchgelesen.

Der Mod betrieb dort übelste Stimmungsmache, ging auf keine sachliche Diskussion ein, nachdem er sich nicht durchsetzen konnte, hat der Admin den Thread geschlossen.

Die Pedelec Fahrer zeigten nicht das gewünschte Meinungsbild.
Da Schliessen des Threads dürften bei paar ein gewisses Geschmäckle hinterlassen haben.

ray


----------



## Hockdrik (7. September 2013)

Wooly schrieb:


> - Es wäre viel einfacher, richtig auf die Kacke zu hauen,
> (...)
> vielleicht sollte man einfach drauf bauen, das die Regel irgendwann so in Vergessenheit gerät, das sie dann einfach als Verwaltungsakt ohne das es jemand überhaupt noch bemerkt gestrichen wird.



   @Wooly: da musst Du Dich jetzt aber schon noch entscheiden, ob Du eher für Revolution oder Aussitzen bist, oder? ;-)

Aber das geht ja tatsächlich vielen so und ist einer der Gründe, warum das Thema nicht ganz so schnell Dynamik aufnimmt, wie z.B. in Hessen. (dort drohte konkrete Verschlechterung des Status Quo/hier hat man sich mit dem Status Quo über 18 Jahre arrangiert).

Die Tatsache, dass Du hier schreibst, dass Du z.B. auch die Rolle der DIMB in Frage stellst (wobei der Vorstand durchaus aktiv ist, aber die Energie und die Absicht etwas zu verändern muss halt schon auch aus BW kommen), zeigt mir aber, dass in den letzten Monaten durchaus etwas in Bewegung geraten ist. Wenn Du Dich jetzt engagierst (ob mit oder ohne DIMB), dann können wir alle gemeinsam vielleicht doch was bewirken. 

Zum Thema DIMB: die DIMB hat Erfahrung und Ressourcen, Hessen hat gezeigt, dass das erfolgreich sein kann und ohne die DIMB wäre in BW bisher gar nichts passiert. Dass immer noch mehr passieren kann, klar. Aber dafür braucht's halt auch noch mehr Leute wie Dich, die was bewegen wollen.

Bei der Demo in Stuttgart (ohne öffentliches Urinieren) wäre ich z.B. dabei. Bis dahin kann man sich aber z.B. auch einfach montags mit "ich bin illegal/Open Trails" T-Shirt o.ä. bei der Critical Mass in Stuttgart zeigen. 
Nächster Termin ist der 4.10. -> http://criticalmassstuttgart.wordpress.com


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (7. September 2013)

> Es wäre meiner Meinung viel zielführender, wenn sich die  Mountainbike-Gemeinde dazu aufraffen könnte, zum prinzipiellen und  gezielten Boykott des gesamten Schwarzwaldes aufzurufen.



Es ist zwar für den einzelnen Mountainbiker anstrengender sich mal mit seinen Mitmenschen zu unterhalten als eine Onlinepetition zu unterzeichnen, aber statt eines Boykotts durch den sich die Greise in BW noch bestätigt fühlen sollten wir alle den Scharzwald zahlreich besuchen und vor allem mit den Menschen ins Gespräch kommen, Argumente austauschen und ihnen zeigen, dass auch jetzt noch unter jedem Helm mit Brille ein Mensch sitzt.
Freundschaften knüpfen und wenn sich dadurch das Problem erst in ein paar Jahren löst ist es doch viel langfristiger, da sich die positive Ansicht über die Mountainbiker verfestigt hat und nicht von einer schnelllebigen polarisation bestimmt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (7. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> ... Hab hier schon mit MTB´lern gesprochen, die die Unterschrift kategorisch ablehnen, weil es eh nichts bringt und sie eh machen was sie wollen!



Von solch einem Fall habe ich gestern auch gehört. Was sind das für Nasen?



Athabaske schrieb:


> ...Abgesehen von Helmuts sehr wertvollen juristischen Einwänden habe ich noch keinen weiteren vom erweiterten Vostand in der Kampagne wahrgenommen. Aber es geht ja nicht um die hometrails im Taunus, oder?...



Schau auf unsere Website. Du wirst feststellen, das die Hometrais der Mitglieder des erweiterten Vorstand zum größten Teil nicht im Taunus liegen und das sich auch andere als Helmut an der Diskussion hier und anderswo beteiligen._ Im übrigen hast Du ein Angebot zur Mitarbeit in der Arbeitsgruppe der DIMB zum Thema abgelehnt; wieso verlangst Du von anderen, sich stärker zu engagieren?_ Sorry, diesen Satz nehme ich zurück.



Wooly schrieb:


> ...
> Sorry, aber solange wir uns von DIMB, Scharping & Co. vertreten lassen um das Problem anzugehen, können wir es auch gleich bleiben lassen...



Wenn Du Dich von uns (der DIMB) nicht vertreten lassen möchtest: Wir freuen uns über jede private Initiative; gute Ideen und Aktionen werden wir sicher unterstützen.



Wooly schrieb:


> warum, wie kommst du darauf das es anders herum funktioniert ? Weil es sein Ewigkeiten mit 10000000000 Petitionen & Co. versucht wird und EGAL welche Landesregierung gerade am Start ist genau 0,0 Wirkung zeigt ?



So weit ich weiß, ist das jetzt der erste größer angelegte Versuch, die 2-Meter-Regel zu kippen. Wenn Du noch von anderen weißt: Bitte hier posten.



Wooly schrieb:


> den "Lead" vielleicht, und in Rollen auch, nur das sie, was man den Antworten aus der Politik sehen kann, kein Mensch wirklich ernst nimmt, und hier auch, was die Aufmerksamkeit ausserhalb dieses Forums angeht, auch wirklich überhaupt nichts rollt.



Ersnt genommen werden wir nur, wenn wir Eure zahlreiche  Unterstützung haben.


----------



## TTT (7. September 2013)

Die Kritik an der DIMB finde ich unfair! In Hessen war ich auch noch sehr skeptisch aber dort hat die DIMB in meinen Augen gezeigt, daß sie in der Lage ist so etwas auf- und durchzuziehen! Und das Engagement ist zumeist ehrenamtlich, das sollte man berücksichtigen. Wer selber mehr auf die Beine stellt darf meckern, wer nur meckert disqualifiziert sich selber. Diskussionen, wie die ganze Aktion abläuft sind hilfreich, Bashing hilft Keinem!
Und ich denke es ist hier auch jedem klar, daß eine Petition alleine uns hier nicht helfen wird. Aber es ist eben eine von vielen Maßnahmen!

Danke DIMB!

p.s. bin kein Mitglied, kann das auch nicht werden solange der "Dämmerungs- und Nachtfahrparagraph" in den Trailrules steht. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> ...
> Danke DIMB!
> 
> p.s. bin kein Mitglied, kann das auch nicht werden solange der "Dämmerungs- und Nachtfahrparagraph" in den Trailrules steht. ...


Es gibt nicht nur die 2-Meter-Regel, die einer Überprüfung bedarf ...


TTT schrieb:


> Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Athabaske (7. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...Im übrigen hast Du ein Angebot zur Mitarbeit in der Arbeitsgruppe der DIMB zum Thema abgelehnt; wieso verlangst Du von anderen, sich stärker zu engagieren?...



....habe ich nicht, bisher wurde ich vertröstet weil einige noch im Urlaub seien!

Ich bin nur skeptisch ob die Hinterzimmertaktik das Richtige ist.

Und ich habe den Eindruck, dass in Hessen mehr über die Medien lief. Bis zum Regio TV war da alles dabei - sowas kann ich als "kleines" Mitglied nicht machen.

Was ich tun kann, mache ich.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> .... sowas kann ich als "kleines" Mitglied nicht machen.



Doch, in der DIMB kannst Du! 

Jeder ist willkommen und kann mitgestalten. Wir haben verschiedene Projekt zugeordnet. Manche sind schon umgesetzt, andere sind noch in Planung. Und so ein Regio TV Beitrag könnte genau Dein Projekt sein. Wie wär's?

Wie oben schon erwähnt: das ist alles ehrenamtlich. Man muss kein Profi sein, um was zu bewirken. Und die DIMB leistet mit Erfahrung und Ressourcen Unterstützung. Aber die Ideen und Initiativen müssen eben auch von der Basis und v.a. auch aus BW selbst kommen damit es bewältigt werden kann und flächendeckend Wirkung zeigt.


----------



## Athabaske (7. September 2013)

...ich wollte damit sagen, es interessiert keine Sau wenn ich als Mitglied XY irgendwas zum besten gebe. In der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung ist immer noch entscheidend was man ist nicht wer man ist. Und damit muss man bei so einer Kampagne arbeiten.

Das ist wie bei den Abgeordnetenkontakten, man muss das Spielchen mitspielen, bei dem man gewinnen will. Wer sich nicht an die Spielregeln hält (auch wenn die einem nicht gefallen), kommt vermutlich nicht weit.

Außerdem bin ich absolut nicht kameratauglich.


----------



## Tilman (7. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ich wollte damit sagen, es interessiert keine Sau wenn ich als Mitglied XY irgendwas zum besten gebe. In der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung ist immer noch entscheidend was man ist nicht wer man ist. Und damit muss man bei so einer Kampagne arbeiten.



Widerspruch

Ich habe schon, ohne in der Sache "öffentlich bekannt" zu sein,  in zwei Fällen als Einzelperson per Online-Petition (die Zahl der Mitzeichner war übersichtlich) an den Bundestag mein jew. Ziel durchgesetzt. Einmal habe ich ein Online-Umwelt-Lexikon des BMU gekippt und einmal ging es um eine durch das BfArM zu veranlassende Medikamenten Warnung (sog. "Rote Hand Brief") wegen eines Produktes von Sanofi Aventis (Levofloxacin / TAVANIC).

Kurzum, man sollte nicht glauben, man sei ja "nur" eine Einzelperson. Sondern oft kann man auch (!) als solche, schon weil man nicht in irgendeine "Schublade" gesteckt werden kann (nix gegen die DIMB, aber man kann auch getrennt ein gemeinsames Ziel erfolgreich anstreben), respektable Ergebnisse erreichen.


----------



## Athabaske (7. September 2013)

...das ehrt Dich!

Schade dass der Eindruck entstanden ist, ich würde mich nur drücken und erwarten andere sollen die Kastanien aus dem Feuer holen...


----------



## Tilman (7. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...das ehrt Dich!
> 
> Schade dass der Eindruck entstanden ist, ich würde mich nur drücken und erwarten andere sollen die Kastanien aus dem Feuer holen...



Widerspruch, ich habe alles andere, aber keine Drückebergerei oder Artverwandtes vermutet! Man kann, wie andernorts gesagt, auch ohne erklärte "Gruppenzuordnung" zuschlagen. Manchmal ist das sogar, wenn man mit einem Thema einzelnen Politiikern (anstatt ihrer Partei oder Fraktion in Gänze) auf die Nerven geht, besser. BCC an Helmut und mich wären dabei sinnvoll.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. September 2013)

So ganz unbemerkt sind unsere Aktivitäten dann übrigens doch nicht geblieben.

Die Südwest Presse schreibt in einem Artikel zum Gruibinger Albtraufmarathon: 
"Mountainbike-Strecken sind ein sensibles Terrain, da tobt gerade auch ein landesweiter Streit um die Breite solcher Wege."

Was Besseres als das die Presse das Thema wahrnimmt, kann uns gar nicht passieren, denn dann findet das Thema nicht mehr nur in unseren Kreisen statt. 

Zudem kann man auch aus diesem Artikel herauslesen, dass sich etwas bewegt. Der Tourismus bekennt sich offen und ohne Einschränkungen zu der Notwendigkeit mehr Strecken auszuweisen und der Forst zeigt sich kooperativ. Das ist zwar noch weit davon entfernt, was wir am Ende wollen (keine Notwendigkeit für Ausnahmen und besonders nette Forstämter, sondern das gleichberechtigte Recht auf Wegenutzung), aber es ist ein Anfang! 

Hier der ganze Artikel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (7. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Die Kritik an der DIMB finde ich unfair!
> 
> Danke DIMB!



Danke fürs Danke. 

Wir sind alles Ehrenamtliche und investieren eine Menge Zeit in diese Sache. Manche treten offensiver in Erscheinung weil sie versuchen für unsere Sache werben. Manche recherchieren im Hintergrund was z.B. die Rechtslage betrifft oder wo ein Presseartikel veröffentlich wurde. Wieder andere stehen auf der Eurobike und sammeln Unterschriften. Andere sprechen sich mit den Radsportverbänden ab. Morgen haben wir Aktivisten beim Marathon in Furtwangen und bei Rad am Ring.
Ich bin noch nicht lange dabei, aber ich würde sagen, dass die DIMB eindeutig hinter der Sache steht. Daneben muss natürlich noch das Tagesgeschäft der DIMB wie Mitgliederverwaltung, Ausbildung, Flowtrails, Nature Ride, Racing Team uvm laufen. Da kann man nicht jeden Tag eine brandneue Schlagzeile erwarten. 

Wie in einem obigen Posting erwähnt, sind die Einwohner vom Ländle keine einfache Klientel. Deshalb sehe ich es als einen persönlichen Erfolg, dass wir schon 13000 Einheimische im Boot haben. Viele die sich im Vorfeld skeptisch in meinem Bekanntenkreis äusserten, haben prompt unterschrieben.
Wenn ich die Landkarte der Petition anschaue, dann kann ich jedem grossen Punkt ein oder mehrere Aktivisten zuordnen. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, das es noch weisse Flecken auf der Landkarte gibt, in der wir dringend Aktivisten bräuchten. Es hängt oft am Engagement einer einzelnen Person ob mehrere hundert Unterschriften zusammenkommen. Und da ist unsere Petition im ländlichen Raum noch zu unbekannt.
Die Tagespresse könnte da helfen. Aber in erste Linie ist unser Aller Engagement gefragt.
Wir haben schon zarte Rückmeldungen aus Wanderverbänden und Politik. Wir werden also wahrgenommen und beobachtet. Auch wenn ich mir auch wünschen würde dass alles schneller gehen würde. Ich sehe uns auf einem guten Weg.

ciao heiko


----------



## Pace39 (8. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wie in einem obigen Posting erwähnt, sind die Einwohner vom Ländle keine einfache Klientel.



Nur mal so nebenbei, da ich hier auch immer was von schwäbischer Mentalität lesen muss, es gibt in Baden Württemberg nicht nur Schwaben und schwieriger als wo anders ist die Klientel auch nicht.

Grüße Chris


----------



## TTT (8. September 2013)

Hallo Heiko,
zu Deiner Abgeordnetenliste:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/cem_...4.html#q389564 cem_oezdemir 5 Fragen ( 2 Antworten )

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/petr...0.html#q389630 petra_haeffner 7 Fragen (3 Antworten)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dani...2.html#q389642 daniel_andreas_lede_abal 2 Frage (1 Antwort)


----------



## Hockdrik (8. September 2013)

So wie Heiko schreibt, hat es viel mit den Aktiven zu tun, aber auch mit Betroffenheit (Unterschriften-Dichte im Raum FR!). Dazu kommt vielleicht ein bisschen "ländlicher Raum" vs. "Studenten-Dichte".

Wenn man mal auf der openpetition Karte schaut, woher die Unterschriften kommen (s.u.), wird schnell klar, wo es noch was zu tun gibt. 







P.S.: Sehr positiv finde Karlsruhe! Kann das einer erklären? Ich hätte gedacht, dass die durch die Randlage zu Pfalz und Vogesen weniger betroffen sind.


----------



## Athabaske (8. September 2013)

Der typische Rheintalbewohner hat evtl noch gar nicht bemerkt, dass auf der linken Seite die Welt nicht endet?


----------



## Tilman (8. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Der typische Rheintalbewohner hat evtl noch gar nicht bemerkt, dass auf der linken Seite die Welt nicht endet?



Richtig, aber auf der rechten Rheinseite endet die Welt der Vernunft, denn wie könnte es sonst eine "2m-Regel" in BW geben....?


----------



## Athabaske (8. September 2013)

...Die Antwort darauf liefert uns vermutlich nicht der Verstand.


----------



## Tilman (8. September 2013)

http://singletrackworld.com/forum/t...outhern-german-forests?replies=5#post-5314484


----------



## ciao heiko (8. September 2013)

Hallo,

Das Logo für unser Shirt 
"Ich bin Illegal" 
Weg mit der 2 Meter Regel in Baden Württemberg

findet Ihr auf unserer Kampagnenseite
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

Unten unter Dokumentation -> Flyer, Plakte, Shirtvorlage

Oder direkt hier
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/Redaktion/presse/eurobike2013/opentrails_bw_shirt_schriftzug.jpg

Damit könnt Ihr euch selbst ein T-Shirt, Trikot etc. drucken lassen.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (8. September 2013)

In www.thejournal.co.uk habe ich wieder 'mal ein Foto gefunden, bei dem man sich lange über die Wegebreite streiten kann. Wenn man "grüne" Wegeflächen ausschließt, ist für die beiden Radfahrer spätestens nach wenigen Metern Weiterfahrt prompt "Absteigen" angesagt (wenn der Weg nicht vorher schon zu schmal ist....). 

Übertragen auf BW dürfte der Weg aber nach baden württembergischer political correctness als "Fußweg" nicht breiter als 1m sein. Die 1m übertrifft der Weg aber allemal.

Kurzum, hier haben wir ein schönes Beispiel für die Zwischenstufe zwischen Fahrweg und Fußweg, die es nach ministerieller Auffassung aus Stuttgart gar nicht geben kann.


----------



## Fortis76 (8. September 2013)

@ Hockdrik
Ich bin z. B. aus Karlsruhe. Hier und in der Umgebung gibt es sehr viele Mountainbiker.
Und nicht jeder pack sein Bike und fährt dann damit in den Pfälzer Wald.
Hier bei uns gibt es auch sehr schöne Mountain-Bike Strecken, wir sind also genau so betroffen wie andere aus BW. 
Ich finde die Beteiligung aus KA eher mau, hätte hier jeder Biker so viele Unterschriften geworben wie ich, hättenwir die 50.000 locker voll.

Also weiter gehts jeder hat doch Verwandte, Freunde usw. 
Gas geben.


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Der typische Rheintalbewohner hat evtl noch gar nicht bemerkt, dass auf der linken Seite die Welt nicht endet?



Der typische Rheintalbewohner ist vielleicht auch garnicht so beetroffen von der 2-M-Regel.

Wenn ich mir meine Gegend so anschaue, dann hab ich 2-3Wege, die schmaler als 2m sind 

Wechsel ich die Rheinseite, hab ich ein paar Wege mehr, aber die Schweizer haben ja keine 2m-Regel 

Die Leute Handeln eben nach den Motto: " Betrifft mich nicht, unterschrieb ich nicht"


----------



## Athabaske (8. September 2013)

War nicht ganz so ernst gemeint, lieber Rheintalbewohner, wobei ich den Bodensee streng genommen nicht zum Rheinal zähle.

Aber meiner Erfahrung nach geht der typische badische Biker lieber in den Schwarzwald als in die viel toleranteren Vogesen, auch meine Karlsruher Bekannten verirren sich maximal für einen Flammkuchen auf die andere Seite.

Ih persönlich benötige regelmäßige Kuraufenthalte in Pfalz oder Elsass sonst platzt mir hier der Kragen...


----------



## make65 (8. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Aber meiner Erfahrung nach geht der typische badische Biker lieber in den Schwarzwald als in die viel toleranteren Vogesen



Stimmt so. Aber ich möchte halt auch nicht zu jeder Tour 45 min hin und 45 min zurück mit dem Auto fahren, wenn ich tolle Trails direkt vor der Haustüre habe.

Und überhaupt, was hat das mit der Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel zu tun? Ich will hier biken und ich möchte hier gerne legal biken, auch wenn ich bisher keine Probleme mit der Wegbreitenregel habe. Selbst hier in der Freiburger Gegend kozentriert sich das Wanderaufkommen auf wenige Gipfelregionen und einzelne Wege z.B. Kandelhöhenweg St.Peter-Freiburg).

probleme gibt es also selbst hier in einer stark frequentierten Region kaum.


----------



## Athabaske (8. September 2013)

make65 schrieb:


> ...Und überhaupt, was hat das mit der Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel zu tun? Ich will hier biken und ich möchte hier gerne legal biken, auch wenn ich bisher keine Probleme mit der Wegbreitenregel habe...



...ich wollte auch in keinster Weise anregen dem Problem mittels Republikflucht zu entgehen. Sorry wenn ich mich da missverständlich ausgedrückt haben sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (8. September 2013)

*Kleine Motivationshilfe von Facebook *

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein ...

Alte Sprichwörter haben oftmals einen wahren Kern. Wenn es um die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg geht, so ergibt sich daraus für uns nicht nur ein Auftrag, sondern auch eine Motivation. 

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass das geltende Recht häufig einseitig oder verfälscht dargestellt wird. Und häufig bleibt das dann erst mal unwidersprochen im Raume stehen, weil wir nicht die erforderlichen Informationen zur Hand haben. Das muss aber nicht so bleiben. Auf der Homepage der DIMB findet Ihr umfassende Informationen zum geltenden Betretungsrecht in Bund und Ländern, zu seinen Grundlagen und zu seinem Verständnis. Lasst Euch nicht für Dumm verkaufen, sondern macht Euch schlau!

In Diskussionen und Auseinandersetzungen um das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer und Mountainbiker sehen wir seit Jahr und Tag immer wieder die selben Gründe und unbelegten Argumente, die zur Rechtfertigung von Sperrungen und Verboten herangezogen werden. Auch bei der 2-Meter-Regel ist das nicht anders. Hier sind wir alle gefordert, Position zu beziehen und mit starken und belegbaren Argumenten dagegen zu halten. Auf der Homepage der DIMB findet Ihr in der Online-Bibliothek nicht nur alle wesentlichen wissenschaftlichen Studien und Forschungsberichte, sondern unter dem Titel "Mountainbike: Vorurteile und Wirklichkeit" auch eine nach Themenfeldern gegliederte Zusammenfassung aller wesentlichen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse. Macht davon Gebrauch und helft uns, die Substanzlosigkeit der Argumente unserer Gegner aufzudecken!

Es sind nicht einzelne große Schritte oder Leuchtturmaktionen, die uns auf unserem Weg voranbringen. Es ist die Summe viele kleiner Beiträge, die den Unterschied macht, auch wenn wir in der konkreten Situation zunächst keinen unmittelbaren Erfolg sehen. Jede einzelne Unterschrift unter die Petition trägt dazu bei, dass eine große und für die Politik und Öffentlichkeit sichtbare Bewegung entsteht. Jedes kleine und wo auch immer geführte Gespräch über uns und unseren Sport trägt dazu bei, dass wir etwas in den Köpfen der Menschen verändern können. Jeder einzelne Leserbrief oder Online-Kommentar, jede Frage und jeder Brief an einen Politiker und jeder Beitrag im Rahmen von Diskussionen auf Facebook oder in Internetforen kann im Kleinen etwas und langfristig im Großen sehr viel bewirken.

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein .....

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## Pace39 (8. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> P.S.: Sehr positiv finde Karlsruhe! Kann das einer erklären? Ich hätte gedacht, dass die durch die Randlage zu Pfalz und Vogesen weniger betroffen sind.



Der Badener ist grundsätzlich motiviert gegen den Schwaben in der Landeshauptstadt zu revolutzionieren.  

Das Problem an der Sache ist, es kennen viele Biker die 2 Meter Regel nicht und kamen auch noch nie in Konflikt mit dieser obwohl sie diese nicht beachten. Ich bin im Raum Heidelberg unterwegs, kenne die Regel zwar, hatte aber in den letzten 20 Jahren noch nie ein Problem damit. Wir rühren hier natürlich die Werbetrommel gerade deshalb per Email kräftig um die Leute darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Seit neustem sind hier auch offizielle Bike Routen ausgeschildert deren Wegbreite auch nicht immer 2 Meter beträgt.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Tilman (8. September 2013)

make65 schrieb:


> (....) probleme gibt es also selbst hier in einer stark frequentierten Region kaum.



.... was konsequenterweise heißt, daß, da die meisten der Erholungssuchenden den § 37 des Waldgesetzes nicht kennen werden geschweige denn ihn mit sich herumschleppen, es also auch ohne die "2m Regel" geht.

Da die Parteien ja immer wieder beteuern oder sogar versprechen, daß sie Bürokratie und dabei vor allem überflüssige rechtliche Bestimmungen abbauen wollen, können sie hier mit der Abschaffung der "2m-Regel" ein wunderbares Beispiel praktizieren.

Die CDU hat es im Grundsatzprogramm stehen

_294.
Wir lehnen einen Staat ab, der alle Lebensbereiche der Menschen regelt. Wir wenden uns gegen Überregulierung durch Gesetze und Verordnungen und Überbürokratisierung der Verwaltung. Bürgerliche Freiheit und Soziale Marktwirtschaft dürfen nicht in einer Normenflut ertrinken. Bestehende Gesetze und Vorschriften sind regelmäßig auf den Sinn ihres Fortbestandes zu überprüfen. Die Notwendigkeit neuer Gesetze und Vorschriften ist vom Gesetzgeber zu prüfen und zu belegen. *Es gilt der Grundsatz: Wenn es nicht notwendig ist, ein Gesetz zu erlassen, dann ist es notwendig, kein Gesetz zu erlassen.* Einfache gesetzliche Regelungen und Verordnungen sind künftig grundsätzlich nur zeitlich befristet in Kraft zu setzen. Gesetze müssen verständlich und so kurz wie möglich sein. Die Übersichtlichkeit und Systematik des Rechts müssen weiter verbessert werden. Verwaltungsprozesse und Behördenstrukturen sind zu vereinfachen, die Angebote des E-Governments zu erweitern.
295.
Bürokratieabbau muss mit einer Bestimmung der Ziele des Staates beginnen. Überflüssige Bürokratie zugunsten einer leistungsfähigen bürgernahen Verwaltung abzubauen, ist eine dringende und ständige Aufgabe - im Interesse der Bürger, der Wirtschaft und des Staates. Die Bürger können und wollen mehr mit und in unserer Gesellschaft tun, als ihnen eine unübersichtliche und undurchsichtige staatliche Zuständigkeitsverteilung erlaubt. Wir wollen für alle staatlichen Ebenen, wie für die europäische Ebene, klare Zuständigkeiten und Verantwortungsbereiche. Es gilt, auf allen Ebenen die Anstrengungen zur Entbürokratisierung zu bündeln._

....die SPD auch

_
Den meisten Bürgern begegnet der Staat in Form seiner Verwaltung.Daher brauchen wir eine bürgernahe Verwaltung, die den Bürgerinnen und Bürgern dient. *Nutzlose Bürokratie*** bauen wir ab. Wir wollen keinen vormundschaftlichen Staat.*_

.....und die GRÜNEN

_*Ohne Freiheit der gesellschaftlichen Kräfte, ohne Selbstbestimmung der Bürgerinnen und  Bürger, ohne Subsidiarität erstarrt soziale Solidarität in Bürokratie. *Es geht uns um die Förderung der zivilen Gesellschaft mit Mitteln des Staatesbei gleichzeitiger Begrenzung des Staates.
_
......und die FDP

_*Wir Liberalen vertrauen dagegen den Menschen mehr als dem Staat. *Wir fördern eine solidarische Selbstorganisation der Bürgergesellschaft, nicht die Selbstbeschäftigung der Bürokratie. Wir setzen auf individuelle Verantwortung, nicht auf staatliche Versprechen.
(....)
Mit Blick auf die Herausforderung bei Infrastrukturprojekten sind darüberinaus auch hohe bürokratische Standards und Vorschriften wieder zu reduzieren, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten entstanden sind. Stattdessen müssen vom Staat geschaffene und übernommene Aufgaben regelmäßig überprüft werden.  (....) Wir wollen den Rechtsgrundsatz der Subsidiarität institutionell  besser absichern und ein europäisches Subsidiaritätsgericht einrichten.
_
Was will man mehr. Allerdings sagte der Journalist Heribert Prantl , Mitglied der Chefredaktion der Süddeutschen Zeitung, daß Grundsatzprogramme deshalb "Grundsatzprogramme" hießen, weil sie grundsätzlich keiner lese. Man kann auch sagen, daß man eine Partei oft am meisten ins Mark trifft, wenn man ihr das eigene Grundsatzprogramm vorliest.

*) ....wobei ich mich frage, ob es überaupt nützliche Börokratie gibt!


----------



## Athabaske (8. September 2013)

...das sind ja mal super Zitate, damit könnte man noch wunderbar arbeiten.

Danke!


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> War nicht ganz so ernst gemeint, lieber Rheintalbewohner, wobei ich den Bodensee streng genommen nicht zum Rheinal zähle.



Ich wusste das das nicht so ernst gemeint ist  ich leg nicht alles immer auf die Goldwage


----------



## Hockdrik (8. September 2013)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> (...) hätte hier jeder Biker so viele Unterschriften geworben wie ich, hättenwir die 50.000 locker voll.



Na, das erklärt dann auch die aktuelle Spitzenposition von KA... 
...und macht Mut, selber vor Ort noch aktiver zu werden.




Pace39 schrieb:


> Seit neustem sind hier auch offizielle Bike Routen ausgeschildert deren Wegbreite auch nicht immer 2 Meter beträgt.



Ja, die sind im vollen Bewusstsein der 2m-Regel und offiziell so angelegt worden, weil man dort verstanden hat, dass Forstautobahnen nicht dazu geeignet sind, Biker zu begeistern.

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, war eine DIMBlerin an der Planung beteiligt.


----------



## ciao heiko (8. September 2013)

Ich habe den Zeitungen mal was auf FB geschrieben. Bitte liken und bei eurem Regionalblatt auch auf die FB Seite posten.

Die Posts finden sich rechts in der Zeitleiste der entsprechenden FB Seite. Ggf auch oben in der Zeitleiste statt "Höhepunkte" "Beiträge von anderen" auswählen.

https://www.facebook.com/stuttgarterzeitung?ref=ts&fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/badischezeitung.de?ref=ts&fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/SchwarzwaelderBote?ref=ts&fref=ts

und 
https://www.facebook.com/mittelbadische.presse?ref=ts&fref=ts
als Kommentar auf "Die Wurstigkeit der Bürger"

ciao heiko


----------



## Athabaske (8. September 2013)

Bei den ersten drei kann ich nichts finden, haben die das wieder heruntergelöscht?


----------



## ciao heiko (8. September 2013)

In der rechten Spalte, im 2ten weissen Block "Aktuelle Beiträge anderer Nutzer..." Es ist immer nur eine Zeile die erscheint. 

Sonst probiere
https://www.facebook.com/SchwarzwaelderBote/posts/1416550201897250?notif_t=like

https://www.facebook.com/badischezeitung.de/posts/1416548688564068?notif_t=like

Es ist sehr wichtig, jetzt die Medien auf unsere Aktion aufmerksam zu machen. 

- Wir haben in kürzester Zeit schon jetzt die erfolgreichste Petition in BW auf openpetition. Stand heute ca 13.000 aus BW und 23.000 gesamt.

- Wir haben den ADFC und die Radsportverbände im Boot. Es gab auf der EB eine gemeinsame Pressekonferenz und eine Unterschriftenaktion.

- Wir haben auf Abgeordnetenwatch viele Fragen gestellt, viel Interesse gezeigt und falsche oder ausweichende Antworten erhalten.

Ist doch schon komisch, dass obwohl die DIMB seit der EB zwei Pressemitteilungen an alle Zeitungen in BW versendet hat, noch so gut wie nichts über uns zu lesen ist. In Städten wie Freiburg, Stuttgart und Karlsruhe haben mehrere hundert bis tausend Personen unterschrieben und die lokale Presse berichtet nicht darüber? Da stimmt doch was in den Prioritäten nicht.

Hakt auf allen Wegen bei eurer örtlichen Presse nach!!!

ciao heiko


----------



## Hockdrik (8. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Bei den ersten drei kann ich nichts finden, haben die das wieder heruntergelöscht?



nein, habe alle gefunden -> guck doch noch mal nach "Die Posts finden sich rechts in der Zeitleiste der entsprechenden FB Seite. Ggf auch oben in der Zeitleiste statt "Höhepunkte" "Beiträge von anderen" auswählen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogzice (8. September 2013)

also ich seh auch (noch) nichts... auch wenn ich umschalte zu "Beiträge von anderen"

habe trotzdem mal durch die Ersatzlinks ein Gefällt mir verpasst


----------



## Hockdrik (8. September 2013)

Kurz eine andere Frage für alle Mitlesenden aus dem Großraum Stuttgart:

wer hätte Lust/Zeit/Antrieb, sich gemeinsam in Stuttgart gegen die 2-Meter-Regel zu engagieren?

Aufgaben und Aufwand können dabei ganz unterschiedlich sein und ich habe jetzt auch noch keine konkreten Pläne, aber ich würde mal anfangen, grundsätzlich interessierte Leute zu sammeln und dann vielleicht einen Thread, eine Telco oder eben auch ein Treffen in Stuttgart zu organisieren.

Bitte gerne einfach eine kurze PM an mich.

Ich werde auch noch mal über die DIMB versuchen, die Stuttgarter DIMB-Mitglieder direkt zu kontaktieren, aber für die Aktivitäten hier können wir alle engagierten Biker gebrauchen, egal ob DIMBler oder nicht.


----------



## muddymartin (8. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kurz eine andere Frage für alle Mitlesenden aus dem Großraum Stuttgart:
> 
> wer hätte Lust/Zeit/Antrieb, sich gemeinsam in Stuttgart gegen die 2-Meter-Regel zu engagieren?
> 
> ...



Habe berufl. bedingt zwar wenig Zeit, würde aber (neben Links teilen, Bekannte zum Unterzeichnen der Petition bringen) gerne unterstützen. PM ist unterwegs


----------



## TTT (8. September 2013)

Hab auch wieder eine neue Anfrage auf abgeordnetenwatch.de gestellt:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/daniel_andreas_lede_abal-597-44469.html
Denke es ist weiter sinnvoll Interesse zu bekunden oder selber weitere Fragen zu stellen. An den vorsichtigeren Antworten merkt man ja, daß sich was bewegt! Speziell bei H. Abal gibt es noch 2 Fragen auf die man Interesse bekunden kann...


----------



## Hockdrik (9. September 2013)

Auch Last Bikes aus dem Ruhrgebiet unterstützt die Petition!

Last Bikes bei Facebook
 
Bitte dort liken!


----------



## HelmutK (9. September 2013)

Die Resonanz auf die Petition gegen die 2-Meter-Regel in den lokalen und regionalen Medien war bisher eher mau. Aber bei mittlerweile über 24.000 Unterstützern sollte sich das bald mal ändern. Radio 7 aus Ulm macht den Anfang...

http://www.radio7.de/(1tjeto9s9les88k40o8)-Gp0kuy/tipps-trends/reise-freizeit/1709/weg-mit-der-2-meter-regel


----------



## zoryfl (9. September 2013)

Nachdem Rose nun den Beitrag geteilt hat, haben sich auch Koga (https://www.facebook.com/kogabikes/posts/351220801679554) und KED (https://www.facebook.com/ked.helmsysteme/posts/630415383657958) angeschlossen.

In der neuen MountainBIKE ist auch ein Artikel über unsere Aktion drin, wie ich gesehen habe.

Und auf openpetition.de inzwischen Platz 2 mit knapp 25.000 Unterzeichnungen!


----------



## Tilman (9. September 2013)

Der Baden Württemberger Radsportverband hat dankenswerterweise eine Info über die Petition auf seine Seite gesetzt.


----------



## HelmutK (9. September 2013)

Auch der BDR hat es auf http://www.rad-net.de/ ganz oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (9. September 2013)

Hat mir jemand auf die schnelle eine Vorlage die ich als Anschreiben an diverse Bikeläden mit der Bitte um Hinweis auf die Petition auf deren HP  verschicken kann?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Athabaske (9. September 2013)

...wo kann ich bereits gedruckte Flyer bekommen?

Heute beginnt bei uns wieder das Training, da könnte ich die Eltern in nächster Zeit alle ansprechen...


----------



## Fortis76 (9. September 2013)

Da ich ordentlich Werbung für die Pedition mache, bekomme ich von einigen immer das selbe Argument warum diese Pedition nicht so geschickt ist.
Es handelt sich immer um Personen welche nichts gegen Radfahrer haben und daher auch eine Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel befürworten, allerdings gilt dies nicht für Pferde.
Und die Pedition beinhaltet auch die Aufhebung der 2-Meter-Regel für Reiter.
Wäre diese Feinheit  noch miteingebracht worden, wäre der Zuspruch noch größer.


----------



## muddymartin (9. September 2013)

Neue Anwort auf Abgeorndetenwatch von Reinhold Pix /Grüne

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f393723.html#q393723

Das übliche faktenlose drumherumgerede....


----------



## zoryfl (9. September 2013)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Da ich ordentlich Werbung für die Pedition mache, bekomme ich von einigen immer das selbe Argument warum diese Pedition nicht so geschickt ist.
> Es handelt sich immer um Personen welche nichts gegen Radfahrer haben und daher auch eine Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel befürworten, allerdings gilt dies nicht für Pferde.
> Und die Pedition beinhaltet auch die Aufhebung der 2-Meter-Regel für Reiter.
> Wäre diese Feinheit  noch miteingebracht worden, wäre der Zuspruch noch größer.


Dann würden wir aber, zumindest teilweise, unsere eigenen Motive verraten.. es geht uns ja auch um den freien Zugang zum Wald für alle - dazu gehören auch Reiter. Keiner sagt, dass auf allen Wegen geritten werden soll, aber ein generelles Verbot ist für Reiter genauso diskriminierend wie für uns Mountainbiker. Siehe dazu auch die Debatten-Seite der Petition.


----------



## dilldappe (9. September 2013)

Wegen T-Shirts: hab da mal was zusammengeklickt. Hoffe, von Seiten der DIMB gibt's nichts dagegen einzuwenden (genutzte Bilder halt). Wenn sich mehrere finden würden, dann würde es günstiger...

http://www.spreadshirt.de/t-shirt-selbst-gestalten-C59/product/114871178/view/2/sb/l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (9. September 2013)

dilldappe schrieb:


> Wegen T-Shirts: hab da mal was zusammengeklickt. Hoffe, von Seiten der DIMB gibt's nichts dagegen einzuwenden (genutzte Bilder halt). Wenn sich mehrere finden würden, dann würde es günstiger...
> 
> http://www.spreadshirt.de/t-shirt-selbst-gestalten-C59/product/114871178/view/2/sb/l



Wir haben es online gestellt, damit Ihr es verwenden könnt. Das ist also kein Problem. Aber bitte keine Änderungen oder Ergänzungen anbringen, die nicht mit der DIMB abgesprochen sind.

ciao heiko


----------



## ciao heiko (9. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wo kann ich bereits gedruckte Flyer bekommen?
> 
> Heute beginnt bei uns wieder das Training, da könnte ich die Eltern in nächster Zeit alle ansprechen...



Sende eine Mail an [email protected] mit deiner Adresse und etwa die Anzahl an Flyer und Plakaten die du benötigst.

ciao heiko


----------



## Tilman (9. September 2013)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Da ich ordentlich Werbung für die Pedition mache, bekomme ich von einigen immer das selbe Argument warum diese Pedition nicht so geschickt ist.
> Es handelt sich immer um Personen welche nichts gegen Radfahrer haben und daher auch eine Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel befürworten, allerdings gilt dies nicht für Pferde.
> Und die Pedition beinhaltet auch die Aufhebung der 2-Meter-Regel für Reiter.
> Wäre diese Feinheit  noch miteingebracht worden, wäre der Zuspruch noch größer.


 
Wie zoryfl schon sagte, es geht ums Betretungsrecht insgesamt und die (auch juristische) Unsinnigkeit der Gesetzespassage. Begegnung ist grundsätzlich bei Rücksichtnahme auf Wegen möglich, egal wie breit sie sind. Ausnahmen wären zu benennen, aber nicht durch eine Wegebreitenreelung zu pauschalisieren. Die Petition betrifft im übrigen ja nicht nur die Freigabe von Singletrails (so wird es gerne verbreitet), sondern ebenso die Freigabe ganz normaler Wege (die ja auch mal nur 1,99 m breit sein können). 

Bei den Reitern ist es übrigens eine 3m-Regel.

Wer etwas gegen die Pferde-Sache hat, soll doch mal genauso, wie wir es von der Politik im Zusammenhang mit dem Radfahren verlangen, begründen, wie oft es denn zum einen zu Pferd- und Wandererkonflikten kommt und was das zum anderen mit der Wegebreite zu tun hat.


----------



## Fortis76 (9. September 2013)

Pferde sind aber deutlich breiter wie Biker und sind auch unberechenbarer.
Ich habe nichts gegen Pferde trozdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man hier einen anderen Maßstab anlegen sollte. Für mich ist das jedoch nicht entscheidend für andere jedoch schon.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. September 2013)

Auch das Fanzine MTBisokay aus Berlin unterstützt die Petition!
Passt ganz gut zur Petition, oder?
MTB ist sowas von okay! 

MTBisokay  bei Facebook
 

Bitte dort liken!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand auf die schnelle eine Vorlage die ich als Anschreiben an diverse Bikeläden mit der Bitte um Hinweis auf die Petition auf deren HP  verschicken kann?
> Danke im Voraus.



Du könntest zum Beispiel schreiben:

Hallo Bike-Shop XY,

wie Ihr vielleicht bemerkt habt, regt sich in Baden-Württemberg Widerstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel, die es Bikern verbietet, auf Wegen unter 2-Meter-Breite zu fahren. 

U.a. gibt es eine Petition, die von der DIMB, dem ADFC und den Radsportverbänden getragen wird und von jedem - auch außerhalb von Baden-Württemberg - ganz leicht online unterzeichnet werden kann. Fast 25.000 Unterschriften haben wir schon, 50.000 brauchen wir. Zusammen schaffen wir das! 

Bitte unterstützt uns bei dieser Aktion!

Das geht ganz einfach:
- bitte den Hinweis auf die Petition auf Eurer Facebook-Seite posten:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg
- gerne zusätzlich die Initiative  Open Trails liken:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Es gibt bereits viele Unterstützer, auch seitens der Bike-Branche und -Presse.

Herzlichen Gruß und vielen Dank!
DEIN NAME

Aber es muss auch nicht alles immer nur über Facebook gehen. Die können den Aufruf auch an ihren E-Mail-Verteiler senden oder in den nächsten Newsletter aufnehmen.

Bitte die Texte immer persönlich variieren, Bezug herstellen etc.
Bitte nicht wild an alle möglichen Händler und Hersteller schreiben. In die Richtung läuft schon was. Aber gerne an persönlich bekannte Läden, lokale Läden, bekannte Biker aus der Region, Trainer des Radsportvereins um die Ecke etc. Dann kriegen wir die richtige Breitenwirkung!

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Tilman (9. September 2013)

Sehr gut,

habe kleine Änderungen eingebaut. Einmal geht es in einem solchen Posting mit "Sie" besser, es gibt auch noch Händler der "alten Schule". Dann geht es um alle Radfahrer, nicht nur um Biker. Und die 50.000 sind ein "Dummy", je mehr, umso besser.

*Hallo Bike-Shop XY,

wie Sie vielleicht bemerkt haben, regt sich in Baden-Württemberg Widerstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel, die es Radfahrern verbietet, auf Waldwegen unter 2-Meter-Breite zu fahren. 

V.a. gibt es eine Petition, die von der DIMB, dem ADFC und den Radsportverbänden getragen wird und von jedem - auch außerhalb von Baden-Württemberg - ganz leicht online unterzeichnet werden kann. 25.000 Unterschriften haben wir schon, 50.000 brauchen wir, gerne auch mehr. Zusammen schaffen wir das! 

Bitte unterstützen Sie uns bei dieser Aktion!

Das geht ganz einfach:
- bitte den Hinweis auf die Petition auf Ihrer Facebook-Seite posten:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg
- gerne zusätzlich die Initiative  "Open Trails" liken:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Es gibt bereits viele Unterstützer, auch seitens der Bike-Branche und -Presse.

Herzlichen Gruß und vielen Dank!
DEIN NAME*


----------



## Tilman (9. September 2013)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Pferde sind aber deutlich breiter wie Biker und sind auch unberechenbarer.
> Ich habe nichts gegen Pferde trozdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man hier einen anderen Maßstab anlegen sollte. Für mich ist das jedoch nicht entscheidend für andere jedoch schon.



Ich habe nicht gegen andere Maßstäbe, aber den rechtlich wesentlichen Maßstab gibt es doch. Im Gesetz steht, daß man aus wichtigem Grund sperren darf. Also wird man das tun müssen, was auch durch amtliche Bekanntmachung mit einer Karte gesperrter Wege machen kann. Für nicht meßbare (!!!) Mindestwegebreiten gibt es keinen rechlich belastbaren Grund.


----------



## TTT (9. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Neue Anwort auf Abgeorndetenwatch von Reinhold Pix /Grüne
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f393723.html#q393723
> 
> Das übliche faktenlose drumherumgerede....



Des regt mich auf!
Habe mit neuen Fragen nachgelegt und werden hier den Link reinstellen, sobald es online ist! Aber wenigstens kommt die Wiederholung der tödlichen Unfälle nicht mehr und es wird zugegeben, daß sie nichts belastbares haben! 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Thema dort auf Fraktionssitzungen aufgegriffen wird und wie die mit der Petition umgegen. Daß sie das Thema beschäftigt, davon gehe ist auf jeden Fall aus!

Aber zumind. wird durch das geeiere klar, daß bei einer evtl. Klage nicht viel Substanz da ist, um Bundesrecht derart einzuschränken!


----------



## TTT (9. September 2013)

Zu der Pferdediskussion habe ich eine Frage an die Juristen unter uns:

Würde es nicht letzlich darauf hinauslaufen, daß Pferde nur befestigte und keine naturfesten Wege benutzen dürften, es sei denn sie sind speziell dafür ausgewiesen?
Wer einmal einen naturfesten Weg gesehen hat, der durch Reiter benutzt wird weiß, daß dieser Weg für andere Nutzer eigentlich nicht mehr nutzbar ist.
Wenn dem so ist, würde ich das Argument auch auf die Debatte zur Petition aufnehmen. Vorher hätte ich das aber gerne hier diskutiert und durch unsere Juristen geprüft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (9. September 2013)

Und noch was positives:

Halbzeit!
25.000 Unterschriften sind beisammen!


----------



## Tilman (9. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Zu der Pferdediskussion habe ich eine Frage an die Juristen unter uns:
> 
> Würde es nicht letzlich darauf hinauslaufen, daß Pferde nur befestigte und keine naturfesten Wege benutzen dürften, es sei denn sie sind speziell dafür ausgewiesen?
> Wer einmal einen naturfesten Weg gesehen hat, der durch Reiter benutzt wird weiß, daß dieser Weg für andere Nutzer eigentlich nicht mehr nutzbar ist.
> Wenn dem so ist, würde ich das Argument auch auf die Debatte zur Petition aufnehmen. Vorher hätte ich das aber gerne hier diskutiert und durch unsere Juristen geprüft.



Ich würde das alles gerne gesondert bearbeiten. Die Petition ist gegen eine überflüssige Regel. Es gilt der Grundsatz einer politischen Partei, der vor 18 Jahren noch nicht so formuliert war: _Wenn es nicht notwendig ist, ein Gesetz zu erlassen, dann ist es notwendig, kein Gesetz zu erlassen_.

Für bessere Regeln hingegen ist das rechtliche Instrumentarium vorhanden, so daß es da nicht nur der Pferde wegen keiner Erörterung dem Grunde nach bedarf, sondern einer fachspezifischen Erörterung. Ich habe die Petition extra nicht mit derlei Sachen überfrachtet, sondern bin eng am Thema "Rechtliche Unhaltbarkeit von Mindestwegebreitenregelungen" geblieben.

Darum sollte das in diesem Thread nicht diskutiert werden, wir würden uns verzetteln. 

Es sollte besser ein neuer Thread z.B. "Vermeidung von Wegeoberflächenüberlastungen, rechtliche Konsequenzen" installiert werden.


----------



## muddymartin (9. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Sehr gut,
> 
> habe kleine Änderungen eingebaut. Einmal geht es in einem solchen Posting mit "Sie" besser, es gibt auch noch Händler der "alten Schule". Dann geht es um alle Radfahrer, nicht nur um Biker. Und die 50.000 sind ein "Dummy", je mehr, umso besser.
> 
> ...




Perfekt,  ich werde mal die mir bekannten lokalen Fachgeschäfte anschreiben und den ein oder anderen Radreiseveranstalter/Fahrtechnikanbieter, die müssten ja auch großes Interesse haben.


----------



## TTT (9. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich würde das alles gerne gesondert bearbeiten. Die Petition ist gegen eine überflüssige Regel. Es gilt der Grundsatz einer politischen Partei, der vor 18 Jahren noch nicht so formuliert war: _Wenn es nicht notwendig ist, ein Gesetz zu erlassen, dann ist es notwendig, kein Gesetz zu erlassen_.
> 
> Für bessere Regeln hingegen ist das rechtliche Instrumentarium vorhanden, so daß es da nicht nur der Pferde wegen keiner Erörterung dem Grunde nach bedarf, sondern einer fachspezifischen Erörterung. Ich habe die Petition extra nicht mit derlei Sachen überfrachtet, sondern bin eng am Thema "Rechtliche Unhaltbarkeit von Mindestwegebreitenregelungen" geblieben.
> 
> ...



Ich finde nur, man sollte den Leuten sagen, ob sie zukünftig befürchten müssen, daß Ihnen auf schmalen unbefestigten Wegen Reiter entgegenkommen. Denn das ist wirklich ein Thema, allein deswegen, weil es bei der Debatte als Argument gegen die Petition aufgeführt wird und das Gegenargument mit der höchsten Bewertung ist!


----------



## Beorn (9. September 2013)

Ich finde das mit den Pferden ok. Wenn dann alle! So schlimm sind Pferde auch nicht und auf schmalen Pfaden sind sowieso nicht viele unterwegs (im Gegensatz zu Bikern  ). Die einzigen Reiter auf schmalen Pfaden, die ich getroffen habe, waren Wanderreiter, die haben extrem gemütliche Pferde.


----------



## dogzice (9. September 2013)

Und schon wieder ist es passiert:

Letztes Mal niemand verletzt, dieses Mal ein Leichtverletzter. Und nächstes Mal? Darf das denn war sein??


----------



## ciao heiko (9. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Neue Anwort auf Abgeorndetenwatch von Reinhold Pix /Grüne
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f393723.html#q393723
> 
> Das übliche faktenlose drumherumgerede....



In dieser Aussage steckt aber Sprengstoff:

"Die meisten Bundesländer arbeiten mit mehr oder weniger unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen. In der Folge ist bei jedem Unfall unklar, ob auf dem Weg Radfahren erlaubt war oder nicht. Dies ist aber stets ausschlaggebend für die Haftungsfrage, da der Unfallhergang selbst meist nicht präzise rekonstruierbar ist. "

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob das rechtlich haltbar ist, aber wenn, dann bedeutet das, dass ein Biker bei einem Unfall auf einem Trail *immer *schuld ist. Gibt es hier noch Biker, welche die Abschaffung der 2 Meter Regel für unwichtig halten?

ciao heiko


.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (9. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> In dieser Aussage steckt aber Sprengstoff:
> 
> "Die meisten Bundesländer arbeiten mit mehr oder weniger unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen. In der Folge ist bei jedem Unfall unklar, ob auf dem Weg Radfahren erlaubt war oder nicht. Dies ist aber stets ausschlaggebend für die Haftungsfrage, da der Unfallhergang selbst meist nicht präzise rekonstruierbar ist. "
> .



Auch diese Aussage hält einer Überprüfung nicht stand, also eher Nebelkerze denn Sprengstoff. Lohnt aber die Nachfrage nach konkreten Fällen. Oder: Mal gucken, wieviele Unfälle zwischen Bikern und Wanderen es denn überhaupt in den letzten 25 Jahren auf schmalen Wegen im Schwarzwald so gegeben hat.


----------



## Athabaske (9. September 2013)

...dazu mal die Frage, wer ist Schuld an einem Unfall? Doch derjenige, der ihn verursacht hat? Oder sitze ich da mal wieder meinem (un)gesunden Menschenverstand auf?

Ich verstehe das Thema Rechtssicherheit sowieso nicht, wer benötigt welche Sicherheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (9. September 2013)

Wenn du zahlen musst, obwohl du dir selbst keiner Schuld bewust bist; nur weil laut Rechtslage du im Unrecht bist; weil du da nicht hättest fahren dürfen; dann fängst du an nachzudenken. 
Die Schuldfrage im Wald wird meist schwer zu klären sein. Warst du zu schnell, oder ist dir jemand mit Absicht in den Weg getreten? Da ist es doch gut, wenn zumindest im Vorfeld Rechtsgleichheit herrscht und nicht du automatisch in der defensiven Rolle bist.
Man könnte jetzt Fälle konstruieren, die mehr oder weniger wahrscheinlich eintreten können. In dem Augenblick wo du den Streit am Hals hast ist ist Wahrscheinlichkeit egal und was passieren kann, passiert leider auch meist irgendwann. 
Soll ja auch Leute geben die keine Haftpflichtversicherung haben, nur weil Ihnen noch nie etwas passiert ist.


PS: Ermittlung wegen Baumstämmen auf der Strecke des Offenburger Marathons eingestellt:
http://www.mittelbadische-presse.tv...100-Sekunden/8b2d5d8543d884f627d53248db30fe2a

.


----------



## prince67 (9. September 2013)

Und was macht man bei einem Unfall auf einem Weg >2m?
Oder auf einen kombinierten Rad-/Gehweg?
Ist die Breite ausschlaggebend, ob man den Unfall präzise rekonstruieren kann oder nicht?

EDIT: IMHO ist die ganze STVO voll mit unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen. So steht da z.B.


> Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, darf nur so          schnell fahren,
> dass das Fahrzeug ständig beherrscht wird.
> Die Geschwindigkeit ist insbesondere den
> Straßen-, Verkehrs-, Sicht- und          Wetterverhältnissen
> ...





> Wer abbiegen will, muss dies          rechtzeitig und deutlich ankündigen;





> Während der Dämmerung, bei Dunkelheit          oder wenn die Sichtverhältnisse es sonst erfordern,
> sind die vorgeschriebenen          Beleuchtungseinrichtungen zu benutzen.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Und noch was positives:
> 
> Halbzeit!
> 25.000 Unterschriften sind beisammen!



 

Wenn die 50.000 voll sind, machen wir ein Fass auf, oder?!


----------



## client (9. September 2013)

Bei allen Verständnis dafür, dass wir unser aller Zusammenleben durch gemeinsam erstellte Regeln (Gesetze) verbindlicher und sicherer machen, so etwas, wie die 2m Regel im Wald ist schlicht und einfach Willkür und entspringt der gleichen Gesinnung, wie Rassengesetze oder anderen menschenfeindliche Regeln, die allesamt nur den Sinn haben, Teile der Bevölkerung auszugrenzen (oder schlimmeres)!
Solange Personen sich mit eigener Muskelkraft bewegen, solange sollte es keine Rolle spielen, ob sie  nun mit oder ohne Bike die Waldwege benutzen.

Ich empfehle jeden sich einmal die Mühe zu machen, eine Liste mit pro und contra 2m Regel zusammen zustellen.
Es bedarf bei mir schon großer Mühe, eine nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogene Begründung pro 2m Regel zu finden.


----------



## Athabaske (9. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...Ermittlung wegen Baumstämmen auf der Strecke des Offenburger Marathons eingestellt:
> http://www.mittelbadische-presse.tv...100-Sekunden/8b2d5d8543d884f627d53248db30fe2a
> 
> .



...bald werden auch die Ermittlungen wegen der Drähte in Albstadt eingestellt. Oder glaubt noch jemand dass da tatsächlich ein Täter ermittelt werden wird? Immerhin fühlt er sich so sicher, dass er nun gleich noch einmal auf selber Strecke zugeschlagen hat...


----------



## Tilman (9. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dazu mal die Frage, wer ist Schuld an einem Unfall? Doch derjenige, der ihn verursacht hat? Oder sitze ich da mal wieder meinem (un)gesunden Menschenverstand auf?
> 
> Ich verstehe das Thema Rechtssicherheit sowieso nicht, wer benötigt welche Sicherheit?



Rechtssicherheit heißt, laienhaft ausgedrückt,  daß Konfliktbetroffene zumndest dem Grunde nach auch ohne Anwalt erahnen können, nach welchen anwendbaren rechtlichen Normen sie mit vss. welchen rechtlichen Konsequenzen zu ihren Gunsten und/oder zu ihren Nachteilen incl. Strafen oder Bußgeldern zu rechnen haben. 

Was das mit nicht meßbaren Wegebreiten zu tun haben soll, ist mir nicht zugänglich. Die "2m-Regel" stellt auch den Konflikt-/Unfollverursachernachweis nicht klarer als es ohne Wegebreitenregelung ginge. 

Die Politik stellt diesen Zusammenhang zwischen Wegebreitenregelung und rechtssicherheit dennoch gerne her, weil es gut klingt, aber mehr ist nicht dahinter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (9. September 2013)

...also, auch aus juristischer Sicht, nur eine weitere Nebelkerze?


----------



## Tilman (9. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Es bedarf bei mir schon großer Mühe, eine nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogene Begründung pro 2m Regel zu finden.



Pro: Der Beschluß der "2m-Regel" erweckte vor 18 Jahren bei allen Mitgliedern der Legislative, die keine Ahnung hatten, ein befriedigendes Gefühl, sie hätten etwas Wirksames zur Minderung von Begegnungskonflkten im Wald getan". Auch Einbildung ist eine Bildung!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (9. September 2013)

Damals wars wohl schlicht der Schwarzwaldverein, der Herr auf seinen Wegen bleiben wollte. Dumm gelaufen: Der SWV bekam ein Gesetz an das sich keiner hält und dafür keine neuen Mitglieder aus den Reihen der vielen neuen Wegenutzer. Schönes Beispiel für: Sich durchsetzen und verlieren in einem Zug.


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. September 2013)

Wie kann es eine Rechtssicherheit geben, wenn noch nicht einmal festgelegt ist, wie die Breite eines Waldweges vermessen wird?!


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. September 2013)

Hatte heute mittag ein lustiges Telefonat mit dem Herrn vom Forstamt....

Durch den Sturm am Wochenende hat es einige Bäume umgelegt und viele Äste sind runter gekommen.....
Das hab ich dem netten Herrn mitgeteilt... als Antwort erhilt ich: " Ja das ist schön.... aber der Weg wird vom Kraftwerk Rheinau betreut und instandgehalten...."

AHA... Der selbe Weg, den ich nicht befahren darf, weil er a) zu schmal ist und *b) die Instandhaltung Geld kostet*, das aber nicht das Forstamt oder der Staat trägt sondern ein schweizer Kraftwerk!!!!
Auf meine Reaktion reagierte der nette Herr dann mit AUFLEGEN
Ich wollte dann nur wissen, warum man mir die Kosten als Argument für eine Ablenung einer Sonderregelung genannt hat....

Tolles Verhalten und soviel zu den SONDERREGELUNGEN


----------



## Redshred (9. September 2013)

Bleib am Ball


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. September 2013)

Ich kenn ja die Meinung den _*NETTEN*_ Herrn

Meine E-Mail auf seine Ablehnung der Ausnahmeregelung wurde gelesen und gelöscht
Jetzt das Telefonat.... 

Das ist wie mit der Politik.... Man hat keine Ahnung, wirft mit Argumenten um sich und kennt die Hintergründe nicht....

Ich hab meine Feierabendrunde jetzt einfach etwas Ausgeweitet und fahr den Weg nicht mehr.... sollen doch die unzähligen Wanderer und Jogger das nächstemal die umgestürzten Bäume melden....

Ich fahr jetzt einfach den Grenz-Trail nach Neuhausen, dann runter zum Rheinfall, etwas unterhalb des Rheinfalls über die Brücke und dann alles am Rhein entlang bis nach Rheinau  
Die Schweizer sind eh freundlicher wie die Wanderer aus BA-WÜ


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. September 2013)

DIMB macht auf der Eurobike mobil gegen die 2-Meter Regel in BW


----------



## HelmutK (10. September 2013)

Was das die Damen und Herren der Grünen in Sachen "Rechtssicherheit" von sich geben ergibt ist in der Tat auch für den Juristen keinen Sinn, zeigt aber jedenfalls, dass sie das deutsche Recht nicht verstanden haben. 

Ob ein Radfahrer oder Mountainbiker für einen Unfall haftet, hängt seit rund 113 Jahren davon ab, ob die Voraussetzungen für eine Haftung nach § 823 BGB vorliegen. Und wenn man diese kennt und richtig anwendet, dann ist die Feststellung, wer an einem Unfall die Schuld trägt, ganz einfach http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/p..._LG_Lubeck_vom_24.06.2011_-_Az._6_O_49710.pdf

Was die Damen und Herren der Grünen in Sachen "Rechtssicherheit" von sich geben, wirft gerade auch für den Juristen die Frage auf, welches Verständnis in Bezug auf den freiheitlich-demokratischen Rechtsstaat besteht. Man könnte fast meinen, dass man bei den Grünen statt auf Freiheit eher auf eine Verbotskultur setzt und damit den Boden des Grundgesetzes verlässt. Ob man sich bei den Grünen dessen bewusst ist?


----------



## gasgas03 (10. September 2013)

Morgen von 10:00 - 12:00Uhr bei SWR1 Leute:

Die Grüne Spitzenkandidatin Kerstin Andreae
führt zusammen mit Cem Özdemir die Landesliste der Grünen für die Bundestagswahl an

Da kann man eine Mail ins Studio schicken, da könnte es schon sein dass er sie darauf anspricht, wenn das ein paar machen, um so besser.

Ich schreib auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (10. September 2013)

...beim SWR wäre ich vorsichtig, das könnte nach hinten losgehen. Mir sind einige für Mountainbiker negative Beiträge in Erinnerung aber kein einziger positiver.

Die Haltung von Fr. Andreae und Hr. Özdemir kannst Du einfacher auch hier erhalten:

Andreae und Özdemir


----------



## Spill (10. September 2013)

Die Pläne gehen schon weiter, nicht nur Biken ist betroffen.


----------



## prince67 (10. September 2013)

Spill schrieb:


> Die Pläne gehen schon weiter, nicht nur Biken ist betroffen.


Ich lach mich tot.

Fehlt nur noch der Hinweis auf das Bußgeld bei Zuwiderhandlung.


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. September 2013)

Da fällt einem echt nichts mehr ein....... 
Und wann kommt die Regelung zur Nutzung des Toilettenpapiers, der Zahnbürste und der Kaffeetasse?!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. September 2013)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was Positives:
Auch Acros unterstützt die Petition über deren Facebook-Seite.

Bitte gerne dort liken, damit die Hersteller merken, dass es auch für einen Hersteller positiv sein kann, sich öffentlich gegen geltende Gesetze zu engagieren! Manche der anderen Player in der Branche haben da noch Berührungsängste.


----------



## Tilman (10. September 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich tot.
> 
> Fehlt nur noch der Hinweis auf das Bußgeld bei Zuwiderhandlung.


 
....auf der Mittelspur wegen alkoholisierten Fahrens?


----------



## dinamo79 (10. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand auf die schnelle eine Vorlage die ich als Anschreiben an diverse Bikeläden mit der Bitte um Hinweis auf die Petition auf deren HP verschicken kann?
> Danke im Voraus.


 
Ich habe nun nicht alle Beiträge genau gelesen, aber gibt es neben dem Anschreiben an die Bike-Shops und Händler denn auch Poster und Flyer für diese, denn wenn ich mal bei meinem örtlichen Händler vorbeischaue, dann würde ich das dortige Käuferklientel eher nicht der Facebook- und generell Internetgeneration zuschreiben.
Desweiteren ist auch die Homepage des Bike-Shops nicht unbedingt auf dem aktuellesten Stand.

Daher stelle ich mir vor, dass Bike-Shops nicht nur digital, sondern durch grosse Poster und Flyer darauf aufmerksam machen könnten/sollten, um alle Radfahrer, also auch Touren- und Rennradfahrer als Lobby und Petitionszeichner zu gewinnen, evtl. auch mit dort ausgelegten Listen.

Dies würde meiner Meinung nach den Unterstützerkreis noch um ein Vielfaches erhöhen!


----------



## Athabaske (10. September 2013)

...Gehens wohlgemerkt...


----------



## prince67 (10. September 2013)

...Dauer-Links-Geher!


















...Geistergeher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (10. September 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> (...) gibt es neben dem Anschreiben an die Bike-Shops und Händler denn auch Poster und Flyer für diese



Hallo Dinamo,

gibt es! 

Bitte sende eine Mail an [email protected] mit Deiner Adresse und etwa die Anzahl an Flyern und Plakaten die du benötigst.

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Unterstützung!
Hockdrik


----------



## TTT (10. September 2013)

Auch bei H.Pix ist meine Anfrage nun online:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f393723.html#q393723
Bitte wieder Interesse bekunden bzw. weitere Fragen stellen.

Bin gespannt, ob sie ihre Argumente weiter aufweichen. Irgendwann müßten sie ja dann selber feststellen, daß nichts mehr übrig bleibt!


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Irgendwann müßten sie ja dann selber feststellen, daß nichts mehr übrig bleibt!



Das heißt aber nicht, dass sich irgendetwas ändern muss 
Man macht dan einfach den Helmut Kohl und sitzt es aus


----------



## dinamo79 (10. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wenn du zahlen musst, obwohl du dir selbst keiner Schuld bewust bist; nur weil laut Rechtslage du im Unrecht bist; weil du da nicht hättest fahren dürfen; dann fängst du an nachzudenken.
> Die Schuldfrage im Wald wird meist schwer zu klären sein. Warst du zu schnell, oder ist dir jemand mit Absicht in den Weg getreten? Da ist es doch gut, wenn zumindest im Vorfeld Rechtsgleichheit herrscht und nicht du *automatisch in der defensiven Rolle* bist.
> ...


 
Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber weiss zumindest, dass man bei den Begrifflichkeiten aufpassen muss. In der Rechtssprechung wird zwischen Schuld und Haftung unterschieden, d.h. du musst nicht zwingend an einem Unfall schuld sein um dennoch dafür zu haften. (Beispiel Auto gegen Fussgänger, Autofahrer haftet in der Regel aufgrund der "Betriebsgefahr" des Autos)

Das muss zwar nicht zwingend auf unsere Situation zutreffen, aber wirkliche Gewissheit hat man natürlich nie.


----------



## TTT (10. September 2013)

@JAYDEE

Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

1. ist das kein ideologisches Thema bei den Grünen
2. glaube ich tatsächlich, daß die Mehrheit bisher den offiziellen Formulierungen geglaubt hat
3. Entsteht der Druck durch die Petition, wodurch sie merken, daß mehr potentielle Wähler dahinter stehen, als sie je angenommen haben
4. entsteht möglicherweise ein Druck, wenn eine Klage droht, die sie dann ganz schön alt aussehen lassen könnte.

Warum sollten sie also ihre Position nicht überdenken?


----------



## Athabaske (10. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> @_JAYDEE_
> 
> Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> ...


...ganz einfach, weil es meiner Ansicht gar nicht direkt um die Wegebreitenregelung geht.

Meine Einschätzung ist folgende, nachdem man S21 mehr oder weniger durchgewunken hat und sich dabei hinter der Volksabstimmung versteckt, gilt nun der Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald als DAS Leuchtturnprojekt dieser Legislaturperiode. Dort weht von den Einwohnern ein kräftiger Gegenwind und es ist unerlässlich alle Beteiligten an den runden Tisch zu bekommen. Dazu zählt beispielsweise auch der Schwarzwaldverein der von seiner Mitgliederstruktur her nicht unbedingt den Regierungsparteien nahe steht. Vermutlich hat man in einer falschen Einschätzung der Lage und angesichts des Ergebnisses der Untersuchungen der Uni Freiburg, dem SWV zugesichert an der 2m-Regelung nicht zu rütteln, wenn er mitzieht.

Alles weitere, die angeblichen Todesfälle, das Konfliktpotential und die anderen Argumente hat vermutlich ein schlampiger Büromensch in der Eile zusammengetragen. Dass diese Argumente hohle Frasen sind, wird den Beiteiligten bewußt sein, aber sie werden mangels besserer permanent wiederholt - und ja, ich glaube auch, dass versucht werden wird die Sache auszusitzen, zumindest bis der NP Nordschwarzwald in trockenen Tüchern ist.

Die besseren Argumente zu haben oder die Tatsache dass die Faktenlage für die eigene Position spricht ist noch lange kein Garant politisch Erfolg zu haben, dazu gibt es aus der Vergangenheit oder Gegenwart zahllose Beispiele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (10. September 2013)

Natürlich hast Du Recht, wenn Du sagst, daß die Faktenlage kein Garant ist. Dennoch bin ich nicht so pessimistisch! Sonst könnten wir uns den Aufwand ja auch sparen. Auch in Hessen war der politische Gegenwind und die wirtschaftlichen Interessen da und dennoch hat es geklappt. Daß es in BW nicht einfacher wird ist auch klar...

Hier übrigens eine Antwort des Kollegen Walter:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_walter-597-44445.html

Das finde ich schon kraß, der sagt ganz klar, daß er sich damit nicht weiter beschäftigen will:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Jäger, 
bitte wenden Sie sich mit detaillierten Fragen direkt an das Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz: www.mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jürgen Walter"

mal sehen, was mir dazu noch einfällt


----------



## dinamo79 (10. September 2013)

Vom bisherigen Engagement des DIMB und den beteiligten Verbänden und Herstellern etc. bin ich doch ein wenig beeindruckt und es bestärkt mich darin nun auch einen bescheidenen Beitrag zu leisten, da mich die Wegbreitenregelung anders als in Hessen hier in BaWü auch direkt betrifft.
(Bei der Hessenkampagne des Dimb war ich zumindest passiver Petitionszeichner)

Ich werde nun gerne bei zwei örtlichen Bike-Shops persönlich anfragen, ob sie sich mit Plakaten und Flyern beteiligen wollen, ich denke, dass können alle Biker bei ihren lokalen Shops tun, um diese so zum Mitmachen zu animieren.


Zum "Druckmittel" Bundestagswahl und Aussitzen:
Mich beschleicht auch das Gefühl, dass die angefragten Grünen-Politiker unsere Anfragen durch die haltlosen Standardantworten aussitzen wollen, in 12 Tagen steht die BT-Wahl an und anschliessend wird uns auch erstmal ein gewichtiges "Druckmittel" verloren gehen und die nächste LT-Wahl steht erst 2016 an.
Auch nach der BT-Wahl wird es weitergehen, keine Frage, die Streichung der 2m-Regelung wird Ausdauer und Geduld benötigen, aber ich würde die Bemühungen und Anfragen nicht allein auf Grünen-Politiker konzentrieren, denn diese hatten und haben in BaWü nie eine Mehrheit und haben sich auch nur aufgrund der damaligen Fukushima und S21 Ereignisse in die Landesregierung "geschlichen"

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:BW_Wahlkreise_2011.png

BaWü ist jedoch immernoch CDU-schwarz und auch diese sollte man überzeugen, dass in uns Bikern ein Wählerpotential schlummert, denn auch wenn die LT-Wahlen noch 3 Jahre entfernt sind, sie werden vieles dafür tun die Oppositionsbänke im Landtag wieder verlassen zu dürfen.
Das heisst diese müssen ebenso intensiv angefragt werden, sie müssen ein Potential in uns und ein Abhebungsmerkmal gegenüber den Grünen sehen.

just my 2 cents


----------



## dinamo79 (10. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Natürlich hast Du Recht, wenn Du sagst, daß die Faktenlage kein Garant ist. Dennoch bin ich nicht so pessimistisch! Sonst könnten wir uns den Aufwand ja auch sparen. Auch in Hessen war der politische Gegenwind und die wirtschaftlichen Interessen da und dennoch hat es geklappt. Daß es in BW nicht einfacher wird ist auch klar...
> 
> Hier übrigens eine Antwort des Kollegen Walter:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_walter-597-44445.html
> ...


 
Folgende Passage aus seiner Antwort an Rolf Helmreich finde ich noch viel grenzwertiger und fragwürdig:



> Ich würde Ihre Frage auch nicht unter die Rubrik "Bürgerrechte und Demokratie" einordnen wollen. *Ein Bürgerrecht des Mountainbikers auf freie Fahrt auf allen Waldwegen kann es so wenig geben* wie das Recht des Kletterers, den Felsen seiner Wahl zu erklimmen oder des Wanderers, geschützte Pflanzen mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Die Interessen zwischen Sportlern, Wandern und Naturschutz müssen abgewogen werden


 
Abgesehen davon, dass er Äpfel (Biker auf befestigten Waldwegen) mit Birnen (Wanderer, die geschützte Pflanzen pflücken) vergleicht, finde ich es bedenklich, dass ein Grünen-Politiker ganz offensichtlich Menschen-Gruppen von anderen abgrenzen möchte.


----------



## prince67 (10. September 2013)

Aber um bei dem Kletter anzuklüpfen, es ist nicht pauschal für das ganze Land verboten auf Felsen zu klettern, sondern das wird von Felsen zu Felsen entschieden. Ja, es werden sogar teilweise nur bestimmte Kletterrouten gesperrt und das oft auch nur von der Jahreszeit (Brutzeit) abhängig.


----------



## Athabaske (10. September 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> ...BaWü ist jedoch immernoch CDU-schwarz und auch diese sollte man überzeugen, dass in uns Bikern ein Wählerpotential schlummert, denn auch wenn die LT-Wahlen noch 3 Jahre entfernt sind, sie werden vieles dafür tun die Oppositionsbänke im Landtag wieder verlassen zu dürfen...


...die haben das Ding aber verbrochen, wenn ich es richtig einordne, dann in einer großen Koalition mit der SPD! Da bis auf die zarte Initiative von MDL Hans-Martin Haller (SPD) bisher nur grüne Politiker Signale in Richtung MTB gesand haben, war die logische Hoffnung mit einem Regierungswechsel würde sich tatsächlich etwas zum besseren wenden. Und von daher bleiben die Grünen für mich die Hauptansprechpartner.

Dass die Anfrage auf die die aktuelle Stellungnahme des MfLR erfolgte von der FDP kam, würde ich auch nicht als belastbar im Sinne von die unterstützen uns, betrachten, schließlich hätten sie ja seit 1996 in drei Regierungen die Möglichkeit gehabt etwas zu ändern...


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. September 2013)

Was ich immer lustig finde: Das totschlag-Argument Schwarzwald.... Ba-Wü ist anscheinend so klein, das man eben mal schnell in den Schwarzwald geht für die Runde unter der Woche.

Und das die Volksverräter äääähm Volksverbrecher ääääähm ich meine natürlich die Politiker, dem normalen Bürger bzw dem gemeinen MTBler einen gesunden Menschenverstand absprechen wundert mich schon lange nicht mehr.

Ich kenn viele Straßen, da ist auch kein gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich, 2 kleine PKW´s alá Smart kommen nicht aneinander vorbei.....
Trotzdem dürfen da LKW´s und Buse (was sie auch tun) sowie PKW´s, Motorräder usw in beide Richtungen fahren.... ein Ausweichen ist auf einigen Straßen absolut und zu 0,0% möglich. 
Aber hier regelt man nichts im Wald ist eben anscheinend mehr los als in einer Stadt


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. September 2013)

Habe in XING mal den Link auf die Petition gepostet. Vllt können das andere User auch in anderen Netzwerken (LinkedIn, ...) machen. Evtl. hilft es ja ...


----------



## client (10. September 2013)

Den Grünen mit "Liebesentzug" zu drohen wird in diesem Fall nicht wirklich helfen.
Die wissen ganz genau, dass sie analog zur FDP bei der letzten Wahl vollkommen überbewertet wurden und bei der nächsten Landtagswahl wieder auf das Normalmaß von ca 7% zurückgeworfen werden oder, falls sie jetzt auch noch die Stammwähler -siehe Stuttgart21- verärgern, sogar noch weniger Prozentpunkte gewinnen.
Deshalb werden Sie all ihre Lieblingsobjekte umsetzen, solange sie die Macht dazu haben.
Und dazu gehört sicherlich auch, den Schwarzwald vor den Menschen verstärkt zu schützen, egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht, es reicht doch, wenn die Grünen glauben, dass das der Natur nutzt, ganz so, als sei der Mensch nicht mehr Teil der Natur. Man grenzt uns immer mehr aus und beklagt sich dann darüber, dass die Jugend zum Großteil kein Interesse mehr an dem Wald oder allg. der Natur hat.
Natur darf aus Grüner Sicht am Besten nur mit besonderen Naturführern zusammen besichtigt werden (Ranger sind da nur der Anfang), damit die uns allen dann sagen, was gut für die Natur ist und wo wir unsere Füße besser nicht mehr hinsetzen.
Die massiven Einschränkungen in den Nationalparks zeigen bereits den Weg in die Zukunft. Natur verkommt vermutlich zu einer Art Zoo und fungiert dann nicht mehr als Begegnungsstätte vieler Lebensarten, die sich gegenseitig achten, aber auch ertragen müssen, wie das seit hundertausenden von Jahren bereits erfolgt.
Nicht wir 2m- Mißachter, sondern  der Straßenbau, die Neubaugebiete, die vielen, explodierenden Industrigebiete, Flußregulierungen, die abartigen Waldmonokulturen und v.m. zerstören die Natur, denn dazu sind wir kleines Häuflein "Schmallwegbiker", die tatsächlich  bei Wind und Wetter durch den Wald "rasen" selbst unter Mißachtung aller DIMB Wünsche nicht in der Lage! 
Schon wenige Monate, nachdem der letzte Biker ausgerottet ist, könnten dessen Fahrspuren kaum noch aufgefunden werden, ganz im Gegenteil dazu die Spur einer einzigen Walderntemaschine.

Wir Radfahrer werden nach der Abwahl der Grünen erst wieder als Wahlstimme interessant für die Partei. Aus Überzeugung haben die noch nie die Radfahrer umworben, um das zu begreifen muß man sich nur die typischen Stammwähler der Grünen anschauen.

Deshalb macht es umso mehr Sinn die Parteimitglieder massiv mit Nachfragemails zu überhäufen, damit sie sich derart genervt fühlen, dass sie entweder ihre Contenance verlieren oder -um uns wieder los zu werden- einen Kompromiss anstreben.

Und den sozialen Konflikt, den es so im Wald auch nicht gibt, der meist von Menschentypen geschürt wird, die sonst am Fensterbrett nach Parksündern ausschau halten, sollten wir uns nicht aufzwingen lassen.


Noch eine Anregeung:
Wird ein Biker von einem Wandersmann angegriffen, beleidigt oder belehrt, dann sollten wir solche Erfahrungen in einer Datenbank speichern. Wäre vielleicht eine Anregung für die DIMB. 
Ich bin durchaus neugierig, ob und in welcher Häufigkeit Spannungen zwischen Bikern und anderen Naturnutzer tatsächlich stattfinden und wer sie (subjektiv) ausgelöst hat.


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2013)

Spill schrieb:


> Die Pläne gehen schon weiter, nicht nur Biken ist betroffen.



    
Ich lach mich tot!

Zu gern würde ich die Gesichter derer sehen, die darauf gekommen sind 

Was dieser Entwurf gekostet hat.....  

Unglaublich


----------



## muddymartin (10. September 2013)

Ok, hab auch noch meinen Grünen-MdL auf abgeordnetenwatch befragt, auch wenn dieser nach der ersten Frage und mehreren Nachfragen scheinbar abgetaucht ist...

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f402488.html#q402488

Bitte Interesse bekunden und ggf. ebenfalls nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (10. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Ok, hab auch noch meinen Grünen-MdL auf abgeordnetenwatch befragt, auch wenn dieser nach der ersten Frage und mehreren Nachfragen scheinbar abgetaucht ist...
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f402488.html#q402488
> 
> Bitte Interesse bekunden und ggf. ebenfalls nachfragen



Ich habe meine Anfrage direkt per Mail an den Abgeordneten gesandt und das ganze noch cc an den Bundesvorstand. Die sollen doch auch erfahren, was die Menschen im Land bewegt (oder unter 2m nicht bewegen darf)


----------



## Tilman (10. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> scheinbar abgetaucht...



Der Herr war wohl auf einem "ungeeigneten" Weg.

Soweit zu Fragen im Forum, was man unter "geeignete Wegen" und "nicht geeigneten Wegen" in manchen Landesgesetzen zu verstehen haben könnte.


----------



## Tilman (10. September 2013)

ur Info

Wenn wir weiter auf > 330 Unterschriften am Tag kommen, sind die 50.000 sicher. Derzeit liegen wir in den letzten Tagen (statistische "Ausreißer" weggelassen, also nicht denken, die hohen Werte seien aus Versehen weggelassen worden) bei etwa 500. Das ergäbe hochgerechnet am Ende etwa 63.000.


----------



## Tilman (10. September 2013)

Da immer wieder, auch auf der EUROBIKE, die Haftungsfrage angesprochen wird für den Fall, daß Waldbesitzer/-eigentümer Ausnahmen zulassen, folgendes:

Solange es nicht um neu gebaute Trails geht, sondern es sich bei einer "Ausnahme" um _vorh._ < 2m* breite Wege handelt, 


ist diese im Gesetz zugelassene "Ausnahme" nur die Rückführung eines Weges in den bundesrechtlich vorgesehenen Regelfall, nämlich mit dem Fahrrad auf eigene Gefahr befahren werden zu dürfen (§ 14 BWaldG),
.
kennt dieser bundesrechtlich vorgesehene Normalfall keine besonderen haftungs- oder Wegeunterhaltungspflichten für den Wegeeigentümer (vielmehr gilt analog der bald 30 Jahre währenden Rechtsprechung, daß mit den typischen Tücken von Waldwegen zu rechnen ist, wie breit oder schmal sie auch immer sind),
.
kann man im "Ausnahmefall" Wegebesitzern/-eigentümern also gar keine besondere haftungs- und Wegeeunterhaltungspflichten abverlangen,
.
ist seit 18 Jahren der Versuch, dies trotzdem zu tun, der illegale Versuch der Exekutive, unter Berufung auf den § 37 LandeswaldG die Waldbesitzer/-eigentümer hinters Licht zu führen, indem man dem Bundesrecht ein dort _ausdrücklich nicht vorgesehenes_ Haftungsrecht aufzusatteln trachtet.
Das ist auch der Anlaß, in der Begründung zur Petition die Waldbesitzer/-eigentümer zu jenen zu zählen, die durch die "2m-Regel" bzw. durch damit verbundene bürokratische Praktiken verunsichert bzw. generell in ihren Rechten berührt werden.

*)...wobei wir die Meßbarkeit mal hinten vor lassen


----------



## bonefacker (10. September 2013)

Die Industrie kommt weiter in die Gänge. Jetzt hat auch Platzangst die Petition bei Facebook geteilt: 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Platzangst-progressive-freeride/327231554846?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## TTT (10. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Ok, hab auch noch meinen Grünen-MdL auf abgeordnetenwatch befragt, auch wenn dieser nach der ersten Frage und mehreren Nachfragen scheinbar abgetaucht ist...
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f402488.html#q402488
> 
> Bitte Interesse bekunden und ggf. ebenfalls nachfragen



done!

Wie angekündigt habe ich mir auch für den Verweigerer H. Walter etwas einfallen lassen. Ich gebe zu, bei so viel Verweigerungshaltung mußte ich etwas penetranter werden. 
Auch hier bitte interesse bekunden bzw. weitere Nachfragen stellten
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_walter-597-44445.html


----------



## muddymartin (10. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> done!
> 
> Wie angekündigt habe ich mir auch für den Verweigerer H. Walter etwas einfallen lassen. Ich gebe zu, bei so viel Verweigerungshaltung mußte ich etwas penetranter werden.
> Auch hier bitte interesse bekunden bzw. weitere Nachfragen stellten
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_walter-597-44445.html




Na für die Antwort von Herr Walter hol ich mir schonmal Popcorn ...


----------



## Athabaske (10. September 2013)

...soviel Mais wächst nicht auf den Feldern...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Na für die Antwort von Herr Walter hol ich mir schonmal Popcorn ...





Habe mich auch gerade für seine Antwort "interessiert". Mal sehen, was da kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (10. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Na für die Antwort von Herr Walter hol ich mir schonmal Popcorn ...




Ich auch  obwohl ich kein so großer Fan von Popcorn bin


----------



## dinamo79 (11. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> done!
> 
> Wie angekündigt habe ich mir auch für den Verweigerer H. Walter etwas einfallen lassen. Ich gebe zu, bei so viel Verweigerungshaltung mußte ich etwas penetranter werden.
> Auch hier bitte interesse bekunden bzw. weitere Nachfragen stellten
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_walter-597-44445.html


 
Gut und treffend nachgehakt, obschon ich keine bzw. nur eine um Ausflüchte bemühte Antwort erwarte.

Schockierend jedoch finde ich, dass ich mal jemanden - wenn auch nur virtuell - treffe, der zugibt tatsächlich seine Stimme für diesen öko-fasch..... Haufen abgegeben zu haben!


----------



## Athabaske (11. September 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Gut und treffend nachgehakt, obschon ich keine bzw. nur eine um Ausflüchte bemühte Antwort erwarte.
> 
> Schockierend jedoch finde ich, dass ich mal jemanden - wenn auch nur virtuell - treffe, der zugibt tatsächlich seine Stimme für diesen öko-fasch..... Haufen abgegeben zu haben!


...dann bete ich darum, Dich nie zu treffen.


----------



## dinamo79 (11. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dann bete ich darum, Dich nie zu treffen.


 


Weil ich eine Abneigung gegen die regelwütigen und bevormundenden Grünen (es ist die Partei gemeint) hege? Sorry, ich bin zu wenig wohlhabend als dass ich mir "Grün-sein" leisten könnte/wollte!


----------



## Athabaske (11. September 2013)

...ganz einfach ich kann den Begriff "Ökofaschisten" nicht mehr hören. Und ich will Dir ersparen geschockt zu sein...

Man muss gar nicht wohlhabend sein um sich wenigstens rudimentär mit dem Begriff Faschismus zu beschäftigen (und da meine ich nicht nur die deutsche Geschichte und Gegenwart).

Die 2 m Regelung wurde von einer "großen" Koalition aus CDU und SPD unter Erwin Teufel beschlossen, von den folgenden Koalitionen aus CDU und FDP (Teufel, Öttinger, Mappus) nie geändert und das derzeitige Bündnis aus Grünen und SPD will es auch nicht. Es bleiben Dir tatsächlich nur noch die Faschisten oder die Linken, beide sind was das Thema anbelangt noch jungfräulich - mit ungewissem Ausgang und wenig Aussicht auf Regierungsbeteiligung...


----------



## dinamo79 (11. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ganz einfach ich kann den Begriff "Ökofaschisten" nicht mehr hören. Und ich will Dir ersparen geschockt zu sein...
> 
> Man muss gar nicht wohlhabend sein um sich wenigstens rudimentär mit dem Begriff Faschismus zu beschäftigen (und da meine ich nicht nur die deutsche Geschichte und Gegenwart).
> 
> Die 2 m Regelung wurde von einer "großen" Koalition aus CDU und SPD unter Erwin Teufel beschlossen, von den folgenden Koalitionen aus CDU und FDP (Teufel, Öttinger, Mappus) nie geändert und das derzeitige Bündnis aus Grünen und SPD will es auch nicht. Es bleiben Dir tatsächlich nur noch die Faschisten oder die Linken, beide sind was das Thema anbelangt noch jungfräulich - mit ungewissem Ausgang und wenig Aussicht auf Regierungsbeteiligung...


 
Ohne weiter ins OTT abzudriften, möchte ich mich nur für den verwendeten Ausdruck entschuldigen, ich habe ihn einfach leichtfertig aus dem medialen Sprachgebrauch entwendet. Nichtsdestotrotz meinte ich die Bestrebungen der Grünen uns ihre Ideologie "aufzuzwingen", dies hat unweigerlich etwas von Totalitarismus.

Und ich habe bereits gestern dargelegt, weshalb ich die "Bearbeitung" nur grüner Politiker als zu kurzsichtig erachte. Sicher sind sie derzeit am Regierungshebel, nachhaltiger wäre es jedoch eine breite Politikerfront zu überzeugen. Denn ich wage mal zu prognostizieren, dass sich spätestens zur nächsten Landtagswahl die Konstellationen wieder zugunsten von Schwarz-und wemauchimmer wenden wird!

Zu deiner abschliessenden Bemerkung möchte ich deine eigene Signatur bemühen, die beiden Enden der politischen Spektren sind für mich keine Optionen die es wert wären überhaupt in Erwägung gezogen zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (11. September 2013)

Gerade auf tourismus-bw.de zum Thema Mountainbike gelesen:


> Auf endlosen Trails lassen sich die Mittelgebirge im Süden perfekt mit dem Mountainbike erkunden.





> Endlose Trails und ein bestens ausgeschildertes Wegenetz finden sich  selbstverständlich auch in den anderen Regionen des Landes. Auf der  Schwäbischen Alb, am Bodensee, im Odenwald oder rund um Stuttgart findet  sich für jeden Anspruch die perfekte Strecke.


Da scheint wohl im Vergleich zu uns hier ein grundlegender Interpretationsunterschied entweder des Wortes "endlos", oder des Wortes "Trail" zu herrschen.


----------



## decay (11. September 2013)

Naja, da steht ja nicht, dass es illegal wäre


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. September 2013)

Naja am Bodennsee gibt es sicher einige Trails.... auf schweizer, österreichischem und bayrischem Gebiet


----------



## Athabaske (11. September 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> ...Zu deiner abschliessenden Bemerkung möchte ich deine eigene Signatur bemühen, die beiden Enden der politischen Spektren sind für mich keine Optionen die es wert wären überhaupt in Erwägung gezogen zu werden.


...die Signatur bezieht sich aber nicht auf das politische Spektrum (werde Großschreibung einfließen lassen)

Friede!


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> done!
> 
> Wie angekündigt habe ich mir auch für den Verweigerer H. Walter etwas einfallen lassen. Ich gebe zu, bei so viel Verweigerungshaltung mußte ich etwas penetranter werden.
> Auch hier bitte interesse bekunden bzw. weitere Nachfragen stellten
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_walter-597-44445.html


 
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44445--f402772.html#q402772


----------



## client (11. September 2013)

-


----------



## Athabaske (11. September 2013)

...nichts für ungut, aber kannst Du mir auf die Schnelle sagen wo ich eine Ausbildung zum Politiker machen kann, mit Vertiefung auf Außenminister?


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Was mich viel stärker irritiert, ist der Beruf von Herrn Walter (gilt sicher auch für die meisten anderen Minister oder "Gebietsleiter"), Sprachwissenschaftler


 
Ich sehe das umgekehrt.

Auch ein Sprachwissenschaftler kann sich aufs Fahrrad setzen und in den Wald fahren. Und wenn er auf einem schmalen Weg bei einer Begegnung mit Wanderern in Schwierigkeiten gerät, wird er feststellen müssen, daß er, nicht aber der schmale Waldweg, daran schuld ist.


----------



## Redshred (11. September 2013)

Schon komisch wie Touristik Hochschwarzwald  Werbung für MTB Touren macht?

http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/hocht...inbike-tour-zum-aussichtspunkt-zweiseenblick/

Gestern war noch ein Video auf deren HP zudem ich ein paar Fragen gestellt habe 

(Werbung mit Singletrail heizen im Naturschutzgebiet)  heute ist es auf der HP verschwunden


----------



## Hockdrik (11. September 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Naja, da steht ja nicht, dass es illegal wäre




Ne, der Text auf tourismus-bw.de suggeriert im Gegenteil, dass es legal ist und das von Redshred erwähnte, jetzt entfernte Video wohl auch.

Die haben da offenbar einen Interessen-Konflikt. ;-)

Die Touristiker sollten sich jetzt halt mal demnächst entscheiden, ob sie nur verbal Bike-freundlich sein wollen oder auch tatsächlich. Ich weiss nur noch nicht genau, wie wir ihnen bei der Entscheidung helfen können.

Bisher ist eher eine "Wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht nass."-Haltung festzustellen. Mit ein bisschen Singletrail-Ausnahmen groß um Biker werben, aber "nicht auf Kosten der Wanderer" schreien, sobald es jemand etwas hörbarer hinterfragt. Den Biker erzählen, dass man Bike-freundlich ist, aber nur so laut, dass es bloß kein Wanderer hören kann.

Dabei wären die so ein prima Unterstützer unserer Sache, denn sie können wirtschaftliche Faktoren in's Spiel bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (11. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> Schon komisch wie Touristik Hochschwarzwald  Werbung für MTB Touren macht?
> 
> http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/hocht...inbike-tour-zum-aussichtspunkt-zweiseenblick/
> 
> ...


...das ist ja der Hammer.

Welcher Abgeordnete war noch gleich in einem der Beiräte eines der Tourismusverbände im Schwarzwald?


----------



## client (11. September 2013)

-


----------



## Spill (11. September 2013)

Mann sollte im Bezug der Touristik Hochschwarzwald einfach wie ich nachfragen ob die MTB Strecken freigeben sind. (Die berühmten Ausnahmen? und Sonderfreigaben?) Und wenn diese es nicht sind, nachfragen warum dann damit Werbung gemacht wird. Ich finde es schon komisch wie die Touristik Hochschwarzwald damit Werbung macht.
Ist wie wenn ich denn Schweizern erzähle bei uns darf man immer auf der Autobahn unbegrenzt fahren. Las dich nur nicht erwischen


----------



## client (11. September 2013)

-


----------



## Athabaske (11. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...das ist ja der Hammer.
> 
> Welcher Abgeordnete war noch gleich in einem der Beiräte eines der Tourismusverbände im Schwarzwald?


 Bonde himself


----------



## pndrev (11. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> Schon komisch wie Touristik Hochschwarzwald  Werbung für MTB Touren macht?
> 
> http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/hocht...inbike-tour-zum-aussichtspunkt-zweiseenblick/
> 
> ...




Hab auch nochmal nachgehakt, ob denn die Touren schon alle als Ausnahmeregelungen zugelassen sind.


----------



## prince67 (11. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> Schon komisch wie Touristik Hochschwarzwald  Werbung für MTB Touren macht?
> 
> http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/hocht...inbike-tour-zum-aussichtspunkt-zweiseenblick/
> 
> ...


Ein etwas radikaler und auch gemeiner Vorschlag von mir ist, die Dame anzuzeigen wegen dem Verstoß gegen die 2m Regel. Beweisfotos liefert die Wegseite. Man müsste nur noch die Stellen finden und dokumentieren, dass sie wirklich in BW liegen und es dafür keine Ausnahmeregelung gibt.


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Hab auch nochmal nachgehakt, ob denn die Touren schon alle als Ausnahmeregelungen zugelassen sind.


 
...angeblich doch erst 2014, bis dahin geht noch einige Zeit herum.


----------



## Redshred (11. September 2013)

und das Bußgeld  wird dann auch nicht verschwinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (11. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> ...angeblich doch erst 2014, bis dahin geht noch einige Zeit herum.



Die Tour ist aber schon *jetzt *"offiziell" beworben.


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Die Tour ist aber schon *jetzt *"offiziell" beworben.


 
Ich weiß und habe auch schon reagiert. Das "Wie"  erkläre ich aber nicht im öfftl. Forum.


----------



## Tofi02 (11. September 2013)

Hi,

wenn man sich die Beschreibung dieser Tour von der Hochschwarzwald Webseite anschaut, in der auszugsweise 

" ... Hier biegen wir rechts auf einen schmalen Waldtrail ab, der uns immer weiter richtung Gipfel führt....dann gleich wieder rechts auf einen schmalen Naturpfad fahren....und direkt dahinter rechts auf den nächsten Trail.... "

steht, klingt das, ohne die Strecke jetzt persönlich zu kennen, nicht nach Wegen > 2m.



pndrev schrieb:


> Die Tour ist aber schon *jetzt *"offiziell" beworben.



Gruss
Tofi


----------



## Redshred (11. September 2013)

Das ist das Bild zu der Tour  (ich habe natürlich bergab geschoben)






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MissQuax (11. September 2013)

Bin gerade im Chat dort auf der Seite und frage mal nach:

"Hallo, habe gerade die Beschreibung der Hanna klein Auerhahn Tour  gelesen - da möchte man sofort losfahren - das wäre was für mein  verlängertes Wochenende am 03.-06. Oktober. Aber eine Frage: sind für  diese Tour denn für die schmalen Wege (Waldtrail, Naturpfad)  Ausnahmegenehmigungen von der besch...eidenen 2-Meter-Regel erteilt?"

Mal sehen, ob ich eine (vernünftige) Antwort bekomme! 




Tofi02 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn man sich die Beschreibung dieser Tour von der Hochschwarzwald Webseite anschaut, in der auszugsweise
> 
> ...


----------



## Redshred (11. September 2013)

hier  gilt sogar die 3 Meter Regelung   ,die Tour ist im Naturschutzgebiet Feldberg
und diese Regelung ist wohl nicht verhandelbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (11. September 2013)

> "Tourist-Information Hochschwarzwald
> Kuckuck! Herzlich willkommen im Chat.
> Bitte  geben Sie uns Ihre email-Adresse, dann können wir bei den KollegInnen  in Feldberg nachfragen und Ihnen zeitnah Auskunft erteilen."


Habe ich gemacht und werde das Ergebnis dann hier veröffentlichen!


----------



## Joshuast (11. September 2013)

Ich glaube wir tun uns einen Bärendienst, wenn wir die Tourismus-Verantwortlichen anschreiben und diese die Touren danach einfach wieder von ihren Seiten nehmen. Solche Seiten sind doch gute Argumente bei den Diskussionen mit den Politikern, wenn nun alle vom Netz genommen werden, hilft uns das gar nichts.


----------



## zoryfl (11. September 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir tun uns einen Bärendienst, wenn wir die Tourismus-Verantwortlichen anschreiben und diese die Touren danach einfach wieder von ihren Seiten nehmen. Solche Seiten sind doch gute Argumente bei den Diskussionen mit den Politikern, wenn nun alle vom Netz genommen werden, hilft uns das gar nichts.


Einerseits hast du da sicherlich recht, andererseits würde man irgendwann auf lange Sicht den eigenen Tourismus killen, wenn man einfach alle Touren und Angebote von der eigenen Website streicht. Wenn das mal im Kopf der Verantwortlichen angekommen ist, müssten wir sogar neue Verbündete gewinnen.. Dann gibt es nämlich keinen anderen Weg mehr, als eine Aufweichung oder eben die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel!


----------



## MissQuax (11. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Einerseits hast du da sicherlich recht, andererseits würde man irgendwann auf lange Sicht den eigenen Tourismus killen, wenn man einfach alle Touren und Angebote von der eigenen Website streicht. Wenn das mal im Kopf der Verantwortlichen angekommen ist, müssten wir sogar neue Verbündete gewinnen.. Dann gibt es nämlich keinen anderen Weg mehr, als eine Aufweichung oder eben die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel!



Eben, oder wollen die sonst zukünftig mit "tollen Forstautobahn-Touren" werben???


----------



## sipaq (11. September 2013)

Soeben haben wir die 27.000er Marke übersprungen.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (11. September 2013)

Ich konnte mir einen Kommentar zu dieser Tour auf der Hochschwarzwald-Tourismus-Seite ebenfalls nicht verkneifen. Bin gespannt, ob das freigegeben wird.

Der Schwarzwald ist schön, keine Frage; aber das von Rebekka Markert (die junge Dame mit dem Radhelm) in ihrer Biographie angesprochene "Paradies für Biker" ist es aufgrund gegebener Gesetzeslage leider definitiv nicht. 

War denn die Hochschwarzwald-Tourismus-GmbH nicht auch an diesem Konsenspapier beteiligt? Oder war es da die Schwarzwald-Tourismus GmbH (STG)? Gehen deren Meinungen zum Thema etwa so weit auseinander, dass die einen einer Wegetrennung zustimmen und die anderen davon reden, dass es Gespräche gab, die 2 Meter Regelung im Jahr 2014 zu lockern und deshalb demonstrativ die schmaleren Wege bereits jetzt befahren und bewerben?


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2013)

Der Staatsforst Baden Württtemberg spielt im Internet mit faslchen Karten.

Wie der URL oder der PDF-Sicherungskopie zu entnehmen ist, wird darin behauptet

_*So sagt es das Gesetz:* _
_Das Landeswaldgesetz Baden-Württemberg bestimmt zum Radfahren im Wald: Radfahren ist nur *auf befestigten Wegen* und Straßen erlaubt (Mindestbreite 2 m). Auf unbefestigten Trassen im Wald, Fußwegen, Sport- und Lehrpfaden sowie *abseits der befestigten Wege* ist Radfahren verboten und wird mit Bußgeld bedroht. Das Radfahren *auf befestigten Wegen* muss so erfolgen, dass Sicherheit und Erholung anderer Waldbesucher nicht beeinträchtigt werden. Beim Begegnungsverkehr hat der Fußgänger Vorrang._ 

Es mag jeder im Gesetz (nicht nur im § 37), auf das sich der Staatsforst ja _ausdrücklich_ bezieht,  intensiv nachsuchen, wo da etwas von "befestigt" steht. Diese Bestimmung gibt es schlichtweg nicht, der Staatsforst verbreitet somit ganz einfach die Unwahrheit, um es höflich auszudrücken. 

Wie bei der 2m-Regel wird da staatlicherseits munter drauflos interpretiert, ob es nun rechtens ist oder nicht. Denn die in der Regel rechtlich nicht mit dem juristischen besonderem Tiefgang gesegneten Radfahrer werden es hoffentlich nicht merken 

_§ 37 (3) LandeswaldG:_
_Das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen (auch mit Motorantrieb), das Radfahren und das Reiten im Wald sind nur auf Straßen und *hierfür geeigneten* Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nicht gestattet sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und auf Fußwegen, das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen._

Nebenbei bemerkt, stolpert der Staatsfort über die eigenen textlichen Phantasien und vergißt durch die Formulierung die Info an die Leser, daß das Radfahren _*auch* *auf unbefestigten Wegen*_ so erfolgen muß, dass Sicherheit und Erholung anderer Waldbesucher nicht beeinträchtigt werden. Dumm gelaufen....


----------



## TTT (11. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44445--f402772.html#q402772



Hi, hi, der Mann ist bedient!
Sabotage!


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2013)

http://www.laufarena-ortenau.de/de/index.php/streichung-der-2-meter-regel

....noch ein Sympathisant


----------



## Magico80 (11. September 2013)

Mich kotzt dieses ganze Politik-Dreckspack in allen Belangen derart an...
Ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen wie ich da kotzen will....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (11. September 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir tun uns einen Bärendienst, wenn wir die Tourismus-Verantwortlichen anschreiben und diese die Touren danach einfach wieder von ihren Seiten nehmen. Solche Seiten sind doch gute Argumente bei den Diskussionen mit den Politikern, wenn nun alle vom Netz genommen werden, hilft uns das gar nichts.



Das ist sicher ein zweischneidiges Schwert und man kann daraus verschiedene Schlüsse ziehen.
Vor einiger Zeit hat man ja auch die Tourismusverbände angeschrieben und um Unterstützung geworben, was aber zumind. in meinem Fall abgelehnt wurde, da politisch nicht durchsetzbar. Man wollte lieber auf Sondergenehmigungen setzten.
Sollen sie den Weg gehen! So wird wenigstens klar, daß ein attraktives Wegenetz auf diese Weise nicht zu erreichen ist! Und man sollte den politischen Entscheidungsträgern (lokal und regional) den Zahn ziehen alles beim alten lassen zu können und trotzdem Mountainbiketouristen durch Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen anlocken zu können. Letztendlich müssen sie sich entscheiden, ob sie Mountainbiketourismus haben wollen aber dann muß auch klar sein, daß sie sich für die Abschaffung der 2m Regel stark machen müssen!


----------



## F-Bike (11. September 2013)

Das Gesetz ist das eine, was aber auch wichtig ist, wie dieses in der Praxis anzuwenden ist. 


http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...LR-20070219-SF&psml=bsbawueprod.psml&max=true

Kommerz vor Erholung.


----------



## Redshred (11. September 2013)

hat sich erledigt  , antwort steht schon oben


----------



## F-Bike (11. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt  , antwort steht schon oben[/QUOTE
> Hier Punkt 3
> http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...LR-20070219-SF&psml=bsbawueprod.psml&max=true


----------



## prince67 (11. September 2013)

http://www.freiburg.de/pb/,Lde/234932.html



> Hinweis: Für Mountainbiker herrscht ein strenges Wegegebot.  Auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 2 Meter Breite ist das Fahren  ordnungswidrig und verboten! Insbesondere in den Naturschutzgebieten  dürfen die ausgewiesenen Wege nicht verlassen werden.


Ich dachte es ist das Radfahren auf allen Wegen unter 2m verboten und nicht nur auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 2 Meter Breite.


----------



## prince67 (11. September 2013)

F-Bike schrieb:


> Redshred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hat sich erledigt  , antwort steht schon oben[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Redshred (11. September 2013)

das geht mir hier  jetzt alles zu schnell .  ich geh jetzt Biken und Flyer verteilen


----------



## Hockdrik (11. September 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> (...) ich habe bereits gestern dargelegt, weshalb ich die "Bearbeitung" nur grüner Politiker als zu kurzsichtig erachte. Sicher sind sie derzeit am Regierungshebel, nachhaltiger wäre es jedoch eine breite Politikerfront zu überzeugen.



Sehe ich auch so! Auf abgeordnetenwatch.de wurden daher ja auch nicht nur Grüne gefragt. Aktuell sind sie aber halt am Ruder UND beherzigen ihre eigenen Sprüche ("das Festhalten an der 2-Meter-Regel ist Klientelpflege der CDU") aus Oppositionszeiten nicht mehr. Wenn das keine Steilvorlage ist?!

Zudem war es eben ein grüner Politiker, der jetzt ohne Not (?!) die 2-Meter-Regel auf Basis von nicht nur fadenscheinigen, sondern falschen Behauptungen als bewährt dargestellt hat und daran festhalten will. 

Leider hat die Opposition die Vorlage bisher nicht unbedingt begierig aufgenommen, aber es ist halt auch Bundestagswahl und nicht Landtagswahl. (Kann nicht einer mal der FDP stecken, dass die Liberalisierung des Waldgesetzes genau ihr Ding sein müsste. Die waren doch in BW mal so stark, oder?)

Nach der Bundestagswahl ist vor der Landtagswahl und wenn wir hier nicht nur viele Petitions-Unterschriften sammeln, sondern auch darüber hinaus eine breite Unterstützung und enge Vernetzung auf lokaler Basis hinbekommen, dann werden wir es schaffen, auch mittelfristig das Thema in der Öffentlichkeit und damit für alle Parteien relevant zu halten.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> (...) dann werden wir es schaffen, auch mittelfristig das Thema in der Öffentlichkeit und damit für alle Parteien *relevant *zu halten.



Relevant? Habe ich da gerade _relevant _geschrieben?

Provokant gefragt: ist die 2-Meter-Regel für Otto-Normal-Bürger überhaupt relevant?
Nicht sehr, oder? 

Aber die Geisteshaltung dahinter, die Regelungswut, die Konflikt(herbei)beschwörung, die Bevormundung und Entmündigung, die könnte schon relevant sein, wenn man sein Kreuzchen am Wahltag setzt. (und ich vergesse nicht, dass an der 2-Meter-Regel bzw. der Beibehaltung mehr oder weniger alle Parteien beteiligt waren und sind)

Dann ist da die Diskrepanz zwischen den ewigen Klagen, dass Jugendliche _heutzutage _ nur noch vor dem Computer hängen und weder Lust auf Sport noch Natur haben und immer ungesünder werden, auf der einen Seite und der mangelnden Bereitschaft, Sport und Natur attraktiv anzubieten auf der anderen Seite. Initiativen wie Nature Ride können das ideal miteinander verbinden, können mit Erlebnissen begeistern. Wenn man sie lässt. In BaWü aber leider nur eingeschränkt. 

_Erst wenn der letzte Biker aufgegeben und das letzte Kind sein Bike in die Ecke gestellt hat, der letzte Trail zugewachsen und die letzte Tour gefahren ist, werdet ihr merken, dass Computerkids nicht Grün wählen._

Nur wer die Natur kennt und liebt, wird sie beschützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. September 2013)

Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> War denn die Hochschwarzwald-Tourismus-GmbH nicht auch an diesem Konsenspapier beteiligt? Oder war es da die Schwarzwald-Tourismus GmbH (STG)? Gehen deren Meinungen zum Thema etwa so weit auseinander, dass die einen einer Wegetrennung zustimmen und die anderen davon reden, dass es Gespräche gab, die 2 Meter Regelung im Jahr 2014 zu lockern und deshalb demonstrativ die schmaleren Wege bereits jetzt befahren und bewerben?



Nein, die spielen einfach ein falsches Spiel oder wie TTT es sagt 





TTT schrieb:


> Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen



-> mit dem Forst verhandeln sie, dass es nur max. "10% von zu wenig" Singletrails geben wird und dass auch nur als Ausnahme und nach Genehmigung, vielleicht
-> den Bikern schwärmen sie schon mal vom Singletrail-Paradies vor 
-> und den Wanderern versichern Sie, dass es natürlich nicht auf deren Kosten geht und die ausgeschilderten Wanderweg eh nicht betroffen sind


Wie auch immer: 
die Touristiker sind potentiell wichtige Partner für uns und der Schwarzwald potentiell das Whistler Europas und das Wales Deutschlands. Naja. Fast. 



prince67 schrieb:


> Ein etwas radikaler und auch gemeiner Vorschlag von mir ist, die Dame anzuzeigen wegen dem Verstoß gegen die 2m Regel.




Man könnte sich auch einfach massenhaft selbst anzeigen!?!


----------



## F-Bike (11. September 2013)

Man könnte sich auch einfach massenhaft selbst anzeigen!?! [/QUO

..und was es kostet 

http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...000001926&doc.part=F&doc.price=0.0#focuspoint


----------



## Athabaske (11. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> _Erst wenn der letzte Biker aufgegeben und das letzte Kind sein Bike in die Ecke gestellt hat, der letzte Trail zugewachsen und die letzte Tour gefahren ist, werdet ihr merken, dass Computerkids nicht Grün wählen._
> ...



...sehr geil! Darf ich das verwenden?


----------



## Athabaske (11. September 2013)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn man sich die Beschreibung dieser Tour von der Hochschwarzwald Webseite anschaut, in der auszugsweise
> 
> ...



...würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Hannah Klein weiß, dass in ihrem Namen zur Befahrung von Trails im Naturschutzgebiet aufgerufen wird.

Vielleicht sollte man sie mal fragen?


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2013)

F-Bike schrieb:


> Das Gesetz ist das eine, was aber auch wichtig ist, wie dieses in der Praxis anzuwenden ist.
> 
> 
> http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...LR-20070219-SF&psml=bsbawueprod.psml&max=true
> ...



Nicht irre machen lassen,

diese Anweisung gilt für die Bediensteten des Staatsforstes, also nicht für andere Waldbesitzer und auch nicht für Radfahrer. Für die beiden letztgenannten gilt alleine das Gesetz. Vor allem regelt die Anordnung im Zusammenhang mit Kosten die Nutzung von Wegen, nicht, wie irrtümlich formuliert, die Benutzung iSd § 14 BWaldG. Da hilft ein Blick ins Betretungsrecht.

Soweit ein Bediensteter des Staatsforstes sich beim "Amtshandeln" z.B. gegenüber einem Biker auf diese Anweisung beruft, ersetzt das nicht die unmittelbare Berufung auf das Gesetz. Wenn er sich also z.B. auf Ziff. 3.1 _Waldwege sind schonend und höchstens mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 30 km/h zu befahren._ beruft, hat er hinsichtlich der Geschwindigkeit schlechte Karten, wenn er das nicht entweder in der Sache begründet (Einzelfallbegründung) oder als Norm im Gesetz wiederfindet. Hinsichtlich der Norm "30 km/h" kann er dann aber lange, sprich vergebens, suchen.

Auch hier gilt deshalb wieder _lieber clever gebiked, als dumm gelaufen_!


----------



## ciao heiko (11. September 2013)

Ihr diskutiert hier über einen Bericht von Hochschwarzwald.

Da schaut doch mal was der Schwarzwaldtourismus bewirbt. Einen Video Contest mit Fahrername und Strecke auf den heisesten Trails.
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/

Ich hatte schon vor einigen Wochen den Schwarzwaldtourismus darauf hingewiesen das dies sehr problematisch ist und die gezeigten Videos auch nicht unbedingt "positive Werbung" für den MTB Sport machen.

Stellt euch mal vor wir würden alle die Fahrer anzeigen................ Das gäbe Presse,

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (11. September 2013)

Wer das auch immer kann, sollte die Videos sichern, bevor sie aus dem Netz genommen werden!


----------



## Redshred (11. September 2013)

ist ein wöchentlicher Bike Treff eigentlich eine "Organisierte Veranstaltung"
und warum dürfen sowas nur Wandervereine?

Bußgeldkatalog:  2.5
http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jportal/portal/t/1bhv/page/bsbawueprod.psml?pid=Dokumentanzeige&showdoccase=1&js_peid=Trefferliste&documentnumber=1&numberofresults=1&fromdoctodoc=yes&doc.id=VVBW-VVBW000001926&doc.part=F&doc.price=0.0#focuspoint


----------



## Redshred (11. September 2013)

> Wer das auch immer kann, sollte die Videos sichern, bevor sie aus dem Netz genommen werden!



und so was wird gemacht siehe Seite 25

http://www.naturschutz.landbw.de/servlet/is/68066/2009%20Jahresbericht%20komprimiert.pdf?command=downloadContent&filename=2009%20Jahresbericht%20komprimiert.pdf


mal abgesehen Von der lustigen Seite24. Besucherlenkung


.


----------



## Joshuast (11. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert hier über einen Bericht von Hochschwarzwald.
> 
> Da schaut doch mal was der Schwarzwaldtourismus bewirbt. Einen Video Contest mit Fahrername und Strecke auf den heisesten Trails.
> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/
> ...



Lasst uns lieber alle ein Video einreichen mit einem gesperrt Schild und dem Hinweis auf die 2-Meter-Regel o.ä.

Vielleicht öffnet sowas den Touristikern die Augen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. September 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Lasst uns lieber alle ein Video einreichen mit einem gesperrt Schild und dem Hinweis auf die 2-Meter-Regel o.ä.
> 
> Vielleicht öffnet sowas den Touristikern die Augen.



Man könnte auch eine kleine Story draus machen mit dem Titel: *Werbung und Wirklichkeit *

Eine Gruppe plant ihren Urlaub im Schwarzwald, schaut sich die "tollen" Videos auf der Schwarzwaldseite an.
Plant ein paar Routen Cut

Die Gruppe fährt Richtung Schwarzwald, freut sich Cut

Die Gruppe steht auf einem Trail und wird von einem Ranger/Parkhüter/wasauchimmer über die 2m-Regelung belehrt und eine verwarnung wird ausgesprochen Ende


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch eine kleine Story draus machen mit dem Titel: *Werbung und Wirklichkeit *
> 
> Eine Gruppe plant ihren Urlaub im Schwarzwald, schaut sich die "tollen" Videos auf der Schwarzwaldseite an.
> Plant ein paar Routen Cut
> ...



Verwarnung  Ein Bußgeld gibt's!


----------



## dogzice (11. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Verwarnung  Ein Bußgeld gibt's!



Naja, man könnte es auch interaktiv aufziehen wie [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKNhgZAzXBg"]VAUDE Choose your Line -- START -- An Interactive Mountain Bike Ride - YouTube[/nomedia]. So kann jeder dann selbst entscheiden was er tun würde und dementsprechend kommt ne Reaktion.


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wer das auch immer kann, sollte die Videos sichern, bevor sie aus dem Netz genommen werden!




Hab mal ein paar Screenshoots gemacht, auch vom Quelltext 

Videos kann ich auch speichern, nur gibt es da dann kein Zusammenhang zwischen Schwarzwaldseite UND den Videos auf Youtube


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Verwarnung  Ein Bußgeld gibt's!



Ist ja dann Hupe  Jedenfalls sieht man dann, das es eben NICHT in  Ordnung ist und das Werbung UND Realität sich im BF eben minimalst unterscheiden


----------



## Stopelhopser (11. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Verwarnung  Ein Bußgeld gibt's!



Sicher? Ich habe noch keines bekommen.

Bitte nicht übertreiben wie die "Anderen" mit den tödlichen Unfällen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogzice (11. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/



nett.... was ich gesehen habe kein Video in dem nicht illegal gefahren wurde...


----------



## client (11. September 2013)

http://www.statistik.baden-wuerttemberg.de/Veroeffentl/Faltblatt/803812007.pdf

http://www.statistik.baden-wuerttemberg.de/Veroeffentl/Statistische_Berichte/3567_11001.pdf

Das sind die einzigen Daten, die in B-W statistisch erfasst und öffentlich zugänglich sind.
Ich interessiere mich für statistische Daten von Radunfällen abseits befestigter Wege mit und ohne Beteilgung von Fußgängern!

Hat jemand solche Zahlen, die auch einer wissenschaftlichen Bewertung stand halten würden?


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> http://www.statistik.baden-wuerttemberg.de/Veroeffentl/Faltblatt/803812007.pdf
> 
> http://www.statistik.baden-wuerttemberg.de/Veroeffentl/Statistische_Berichte/3567_11001.pdf
> 
> ...




Da gibts glaub ich nichts..... War das nicht einer der Politiker, die gesagt haben, das es da keine Statistik gibt, weil Biker ja nicht auf schmalen Wegen fahren dürfen?!


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> http://www.statistik.baden-wuerttemberg.de/Veroeffentl/Faltblatt/803812007.pdf
> 
> http://www.statistik.baden-wuerttemberg.de/Veroeffentl/Statistische_Berichte/3567_11001.pdf
> 
> Hat jemand solche Zahlen, die auch einer wissenschaftlichen Bewertung stand halten würden?



Nch hiesiger Kenntnis gibt es keine Arbeiten, die den Zusammenhang von Wegebreite einerseits und Unfallzahlen/-qualitäten andererseits statistisch analysieren.

Das haben Politiker, bei denen wir hartnäckig nachgefragt hatten, inzwischen auch zugegeben.


----------



## prince67 (11. September 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich habe noch keines bekommen.
> 
> Bitte nicht übertreiben wie die "Anderen" mit den tödlichen Unfällen.


Für tödliche Unfälle mag es keine Beweise geben, 
aber das es bei Nichtbeachten der 2m-Regel es Verwarngelder geben kann, kann man im BW Waldgestz nachlesen:


> *§ 83*
> 
> * Allgemeine Ordnungswidrigkeiten*
> 
> ...



Das du noch nie ein Verwarngeld oder Bußgeld gezahlt hast, mag sein. Aber das Damoklesschwert schwebt immer über dir.


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. September 2013)

dogzice schrieb:


> nett.... was ich gesehen habe kein Video in dem nicht illegal gefahren wurde...



Ich glaub ein legales gibt es und zwar das vom Wutach-Flowtrail [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ihr67Uclig"]FlowTrailWutacháµá´¹: Das offizielle Video - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dogzice (11. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ein legales gibt es und zwar das vom Wutach-Flowtrail FlowTrailWutacháµá´¹: Das offizielle Video - YouTube



stimmt. da hast recht. Mein Fehler. 

Aber schön ist ja, dass man dann wenigstens das Bußgeld bezahlen kann, wenn man die gewonnene GoPro vertickt.


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. September 2013)

dogzice schrieb:


> stimmt. da hast recht. Mein Fehler.
> 
> Aber schön ist ja, dass man dann wenigstens das Bußgeld bezahlen kann, wenn man die gewonnene GoPro vertickt.


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich habe noch keines bekommen.
> 
> Bitte nicht übertreiben wie die "Anderen" mit den tödlichen Unfällen.



Die Verwarnung ist mit 35 EUR gedeckelt. 

Da das Gesetz in § 83 nun mal (was heißt da "überteiben") eine Bußgeldehebung vorsieht und die 2m Regel offensichtlich so wichtig ist und Verstöße dagegen entsprechend schwerwiegend sind (auch, wenn keiner weiß, warum  ), wäre ein Bußgeld unumgänglich (oder....?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogzice (11. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> vom Wutach-Flowtrail FlowTrailWutacháµá´¹: Das offizielle Video - YouTube




Tja, das Video hat dann in dem Fall auch schon gewonnen, weil:



> *§ 5 Inhaltliche Anforderung*
> Das Thema umfasst alle  nichtmotorisierten Arten der Bewegung auf Fahrrädern beispielsweise  Mountainbiken, Toureradeln, Rennradfahren etc., *die auf rechtlich dafür  vorgesehenen Geländen im Schwarzwald ausgeübt werden können. Besondere  Anforderungen von Schutzgebieten sind zu beachten.* Das Video muss  fertiggeschnitten (Branding nur im Abspann) auf dem Kanal des  Teilnehmers hochgeladen werden. Verboten sind anstößige und  menschenverachtende Inhalte, schwere Verletzungen, Verstöße gegen  geltendes Recht.



Quelle: http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/layout/set/blank/Teilnahmebedingungen-Videowettbewerb


----------



## client (11. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Die Verwarnung ist mit 35 EUR gedeckelt.
> 
> Da das Gesetz in § 83 nun mal (was heißt da "überteiben") eine Bußgeldehebung vorsieht und die 2m Regel offensichtlich so wichtig ist und Verstöße dagegen entsprechend schwerwiegend sind (auch, wenn keiner weiß, warum  ), wäre ein Bußgeld unumgänglich (oder....?).


Andernorts nennt man das Kurtaxi, nur ist die aber viel günstiger
Erstreckt sich die Buße dann über drei Urlaubswochen?


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. September 2013)

dogzice schrieb:


> Tja, das Video hat dann in dem Fall auch schon gewonnen, weil:
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/layout/set/blank/Teilnahmebedingungen-Videowettbewerb




Super und wenn das Video nicht gewinnt, kann man dagegen klagen bzw die Presse benachrichtigen  
Das ist dann sicher eine sehr gute Werbung


----------



## ciao heiko (11. September 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Lasst uns lieber alle ein Video einreichen mit einem gesperrt Schild und dem Hinweis auf die 2-Meter-Regel o.ä.
> 
> Vielleicht öffnet sowas den Touristikern die Augen.



In Hessen gab es ein Video zum Thema Waldgesetz welches sehr gut angekommen ist. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe5VMsbdlpg"]Informationsvideo zur anstehenden Ãnderung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes - YouTube[/nomedia]

Falls jemand von euch hier kreativ sein möchte und so etwas für BW erstellt, dann würden wir das begrüßen.

ciao heiko


----------



## dogzice (11. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Super und wenn das Video nicht gewinnt, kann man dagegen klagen bzw die Presse benachrichtigen



ich gehe eher davon aus, dass dann der im Gewinner-Video gezeigte Trail rein "zufällig"  der erste des Pilotprojektes 

Kon.... 
Kons...... 
(sorry, muss aber immer wieder lachen wenn ich das Wort höre)


*Konsens*strategiepapier "bis-zu-10%-Trails" ist.


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Informationsvideo zur anstehenden Ãânderung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes - YouTube



Sehr schÃ¶nes Video, in dem gezeigt wird, wie viel RÃ¼cksicht die Einmal-Im-Jahr-SchÃ¶nwetter-Wanderer nemen und hintereinander gehen und NUR die Wege nutzen.... siehe ab min 2:20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (11. September 2013)

ist eine Zusammenarbeit der Radverbände mit dem  *Arbeitskreis Wald und Tourismus* geplant?

also Einflußnahme auf Trail Auswahl und Prozentualer Anteil


----------



## mw.dd (11. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> ist eine Zusammenarbeit der Radverbände mit dem  *Arbeitskreis Wald und Tourismus* geplant?
> 
> also Einflußnahme auf Trail Auswahl und Prozentualer Anteil



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was Du meinst, kann aber wohl unabgesprochen für die DIMB sagen, das wir uns an der Umsetzung von Ausnahmeregelungen von der 2-Meter-Regel nicht beteiligen werden.

Was natürlich nicht heißt, das wir nicht bei der Gestaltung attraktiver Wegenetze ("Angebote statt Verbote") helfen würden


----------



## pezolived (11. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/
> 
> Ich hatte schon vor einigen Wochen den Schwarzwaldtourismus darauf hingewiesen das dies sehr problematisch ist und die gezeigten Videos auch nicht unbedingt "positive Werbung" für den MTB Sport machen.



Das Video könnte trotzdem nützlich sein, denn es zeigt, 


daß es nur auf den breiten Wegen überhaupt zu Begegnungen mit Fußgängern kommt
daß nur dort auch nennenswerte Geschwindigkeiten erreicht werden
und daß die Geschwindigkeit umso geringer ausfällt, je schmaler und kniffliger der Trail wird.
Eine Begegnung dort wäre völlig ungefährlich, während es auf der "Forstautobahn" durchaus auch mal krachen könnte.


Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (12. September 2013)

Bei dem Tourbericht zum Zweiseenblick wurde übrigens bisher weder mein noch sonst ein weiterer Kommentar veröffentlicht. http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/hocht...inbike-tour-zum-aussichtspunkt-zweiseenblick/
So geht's natürlich auch...


----------



## pndrev (12. September 2013)

Stimmt, bei mir heiÃt es auch: 

sagte am 11. September 2013 um 14:16 : 									  									_Dein Kommentar muss noch moderiert werden.

_Hier Ã¼brigens der Text, kann ich gerne auch per Screenshot sichern...



> Hallo,
> in der Tat sollen Ausnahmen âmÃ¶glichâ gemacht werden, und kÃ¶nne vom  Forst freigegeben werden, sofern Gemeinden den entsprechenden Antrag  stellen. Das Gesetz an sich soll jedoch bestehen bleiben.
> Wir kÃ¶nnen also davon ausgehen, dass die hier vorgestellten Touren  bereits mit den ForstbehÃ¶rden abgeklÃ¤rt sind als zugelassene Ausnahmen,  so dass Mountainbiker nicht durch diese Seite und diese Empfehlungen mit  dem geltenden Gesetz in Konflikt geraten?
> GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Athabaske (12. September 2013)

...meiner moder(ier)t auch noch dahin...


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (12. September 2013)

Dieser Text mit dem Moderieren stand bei meinem Kommentar gestern auch noch. Heute ist aber alles komplett verschwunden... 
Mein Kommentar war weder böse noch beleidigend. Ich bin lediglich auf die genannten Gespräche eingegangen, die das Gesetz anscheinend 2014 lockern sollen (mit Verweis auf die gegenteiligen Aussagen mehrerer Grüner, die keine Novellierung des Waldgesetzes anstreben); der verlinkte Tourenplaner wurde angesprochen, der nicht eindeutig zeigt, wie breit die dort in den Tourenvorschlägen ausgewiesenen Wege sind und dass das Ganze einen komischen Beigeschmack hat, wenn einerseits Werbung für solche Wege gemacht wird und die Situation von der Hochschwarzwald_Touri GmbH anders dargestellt wird, wie sie nach momentaner Gesetzeslage tatsächlich ist.
Das war dann wohl schon zu viel Kritik... :/


----------



## Spill (12. September 2013)

So wie es ausschaut ist mein Kommentar auch nicht mehr da.


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was Du meinst, kann aber wohl unabgesprochen für die DIMB sagen, das wir uns an der Umsetzung von Ausnahmeregelungen von der 2-Meter-Regel nicht beteiligen werden.
> 
> Was natürlich nicht heißt, das wir nicht bei der Gestaltung attraktiver Wegenetze ("Angebote statt Verbote") helfen würden


 
Das sehe ich genauso, zumal solche "Ausnahmen" rechtlich gar nicht so einfach sind, wie manche Zeitgenossen uns glauben machen wollen. Ansonsten würden Nachfragen zu den Details angedachter Ausnahmen nicht so zögerlich (wenn überhaupt) behandelt.

Daß hier allen Eindrücken zufolge einer Ausnahme für/ab 2014 schon vorgegriffen wird, ist schon ein echter Knaller.


----------



## pndrev (12. September 2013)

http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/hocht...inbike-tour-zum-aussichtspunkt-zweiseenblick/

->



> Ups, diesen Inhalt gibt es wohlt nicht. 				  				 					Entschuldige bitte, aber das was du gesucht hast, konnte nicht  gefunden werden. Nutze doch die Suchfunktion oder ein paar der weiter  unten angebotenen Möglichkeiten, um das Gewünschte zu finden.



Mit genug Fragen sollten wir den kompletten Tourinhalt der Seite vom Netz nehmen können. Vielleicht bringt sie das zum Nachdenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (12. September 2013)

Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Ich bin lediglich auf die genannten Gespräche eingegangen, die das Gesetz anscheinend 2014 lockern sollen (mit Verweis auf die gegenteiligen Aussagen mehrerer Grüner, die keine Novellierung des Waldgesetzes anstreben); ...


Die wollen nicht das Gesetz ändern, sondern nur die Ausnahmeregelung, die im Gesetz bereits vorhanden ist, anwenden.


----------



## TTT (12. September 2013)

Die irreführende Werbung der Tourismusverbände und die Ignorierung der diesbezüglichen Nachfragen sind meines Erachtens ein Fall für den Verbraucherschutz!
Mal abgesehen davon, daß Bonde hier oberster Chef ist, ist es mir bisher nicht gelungen eine Adresse zu finden, bei der ich mich beschweren kann. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Im Impressum der Tourismus Marketing GmbH Baden-Württemberg (TMBW) steht:

"Haftungsansprüche gegen die Tourismus Marketing GmbH Baden-Württemberg, welche sich auf Schäden materieller oder immaterieller Art beziehen, die durch die Nutzung oder Nichtnutzung der dargebotenen Informationen bzw. durch die Nutzung fehlerhafter und unvollständiger Informationen verursacht wurden sind grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen, sofern seitens der Tourismus Marketing GmbH Baden-Württemberg kein nachweislich vorsätzliches oder grob fahrlässiges Verschulden vorliegt."

http://www.tourismus-bw.de/Service/Impressum

Wenn nun auf den Homepages einzelner Mitglieder falsche Informationen trotz unseren Hinweisen stehen bleiben, in wie weit hat dies dann rechtlichen Konsequenzen? Wie bekomme ich heraus, wer Mitglied in der Tourismus Marketing GmbH Baden-Württemberg (TMBW) ist?

Man könnte ja auch die Linie fahren, daß Bonde in Doppelfunktion (Tourismusverbandschef von Verbänden die mit illegalen Strecken werben und Verbraucherschutzchef) den Verbraucherschutz aushebelt!


----------



## pndrev (12. September 2013)

Ich habe das auch gleich mal zum Anlass genommen, meine erste Mail in dieser Aktion an eine "offizielle" Stelle zu schreiben. Hessen hat mich damals nicht ganz so betroffen, aber nachdem ich doch einige Zeit im Jahr in B-W bike, werde ich dann mal aktiver. 




> Hallo,
> 
> 
> mit Bedauern sehe ich, dass Sie die Tourbeschreibung
> ...


----------



## TTT (12. September 2013)

Sehr gut!
Nur mit dem Vergleich mit Östereich wäre ich vorsichtig! Die Regelungen dort sind nicht besser...


----------



## pndrev (12. September 2013)

In den Gegenden wo ich bisher war, hieß es immer "grundsätzlich erlaubt, außer da, wo explizit Verbotsschilder stehen". Aber ich war auch nur in ausgewiesenen Bikeregionen - wenn der Schwarzwald Werbung als Bikeregion macht, muss er sich mit den anderen messen lassen. Und da war meine bisherige Erfahrung in Österreich einfach wesentlich besser. Von daher fahre ich zum Biken lieber dorthin anstatt in den Schwarzwald.


----------



## pndrev (12. September 2013)

Und schon die Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> vielen  Dank für ihre Email. Die politischen Umstände sind uns bekannt und wir  haben bereits mehrfach zu dem Thema Stellung bezogen. Ebenso waren in  Zusammenarbeit  mit der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH über den AK Rad am ersten Schritt in  die richtige Richtung beteiligt:  http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Presse/Pressemeldungen-nach-Themen/MTB-Radfahren/Mehr-Singletrails-fuer-Mountainbiker-im-Schwarzwald
> Parallel  arbeiten wir gerade an *einem Pilot-Projekt mit der Sporthochschule  Köln, um beim Thema MTB Beispiele aufzuzeigen, dass sich Wandern und MTB  sehr gut miteinander  vereinbaren lässt bzw. es neuer Trails bedarf*. Vielen Dank für *die  openpetition, diese haben wir bereits letzte Woche über unseren  Verteiler weiltläufig gestreut*.
> ...



(Hervorhebung meinerseits).

Ich sehe die Antwort positiv.
[FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## TTT (12. September 2013)

Wenn die Hochschwarzwald Tourismus GmbH tatsächlich der Tourismus Marketing GmbH Baden-Württemberg (TMBW) angehört, würde sie ja damit gegen Ihren eigenen Chef agitieren!


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (12. September 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Die wollen nicht das Gesetz ändern, sondern nur die Ausnahmeregelung, die im Gesetz bereits vorhanden ist, anwenden.



Das ist mir schon bekannt. Deshalb bin ich da auch auf die dort genannten, geführten Gespräche, die angeblich eine Lockerung in Aussicht stellten, eingegangen. Denn ihr Kommentar las sich so, als ob an dieser 2m Regelung etwas geändert werden soll. Auch auf das "Pilotprojekt" bin ich eingegangen und hatte nachgefragt, ob sie das nicht mit den Naturpark-Projekten verwechselt, die eine 2m-Regelung erst recht noch manifestieren würden.


----------



## Stopelhopser (12. September 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Für tödliche Unfälle mag es keine Beweise geben,
> aber das es bei Nichtbeachten der 2m-Regel es Verwarngelder geben *kann*, kann man im BW Waldgestz nachlesen:
> 
> 
> Das du noch nie ein Verwarngeld oder Bußgeld gezahlt hast, mag sein. Aber das Damoklesschwert schwebt immer über dir.



Eben KANN.
Mir ist sogar kein einziger Fall bekannt.
Außer visitenkartengroßen Verwarnzetteln mit mahnenden Charakter kenne ich kein einziges Schriftstück zu solch einem Vorgang.

Aber im Grunde ist es richtig, im Gesetz steht was drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (12. September 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Außer visitenkartengroßen Verwarnzetteln mit mahnenden Charakter kenne ich kein einziges Schriftstück zu solch einem Vorgang.



Das Gesetz ist so gut wie nicht kontrollierbar da ein zu hoher Aufwand.

Aber wenn es z.B. zu einem Personenschaden kommt auf einem schmalen Weg hat mein ein großes Problem. Wir hatten es gerade am Samstag davon, dass es Spezialisten gibt die einem im Singletrail vors Rad Springen weil man da nicht fahren darf oder was ich auch schon erlebte vor langer Zeit, Mit einem Stock bewaffnet sich so breit machen, das man nicht vorbeikommt.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (12. September 2013)

@Stopelhopser: Ich finde den Fall gerade nicht. Aber ich meine, dass das doch hier im Forum nachzulesen war, dass der Sohn eines Waldbesitzers in seinem eigenen Wald von zwei berittenen Polizisten angezeigt wurde (die selbst dort gar nicht hätten sein dürfen, da der Weg, auf dem sie sich befanden, mit einer Schranke verschlossen gewesen ist).
Vielleicht hat das ja noch jemand in seinen Favoriten.


----------



## prince67 (12. September 2013)

Hier im Forum gibt es einen Fall. Der sollte 400,- Euro zahlen.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (12. September 2013)

Genau den meinte ich. Danke.


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2013)

Ich habe mir mal die JU BW vorgenommen. Deren Mitglieder können schon aus rein biogischen Gründen nur mit vergleichsweise geringster Wahrscheinlichkeit an der "2m-Regel" mit schuld sein.... 

Mail im internen Forum.


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum gibt es einen Fall. Der sollte 400,- Euro zahlen.


 
Der Fall ist hochinteressant. Denn nicht der der Waldeigentümer (hier also der Vater eines der "Übeltäter"), sondern nur die Forstbehörde, die ja im Staatswald gleichzeitig Waldeigentümer ist, darf Ausnahmen von der 2m-Regel zulassen.

Das zeigt doch aber (siehe auch Petitionsbegründung), wie die Privatwaldeigentümer unter der Knute der "2m-Regel" stehen und mit ihrem Eigentum keine mtb-freundlichen Angebote machen dürfen, obwohl sie evtl. wollen, ohne daß das in Bürokratie ausartet. 

Übrigens soll man sich bei und auch nach Begegnungen mit der Obrigkeit im Wald, die kontrovers aktenkundig bendet werden, _gegenüber dieser Obrigkeit und jedem anderen Dritten_ keine Äußerungen über die Wegebreite machen. Das gilt auch für die Ansprache eines eigenen "2m-Verstoßes" in öffentlich zugänglichen Diskussionen, solange das Verfahren "schwebt". 

Denn wenn man selber im Beisein wohlmöglich übelgesonnner Dritter zugibt, daß ein z.B. Weg 70 cm breit sei oder gewesen sei, dann hat man schon mal ein ggf. gerichtstaugliches Argument, die Wegebreite sei gar nicht meßbar gewesen, in die Tonne gekloppt. Das "freut" dann einen ggf. zu beteiligenden Rechtsanwald unheimlich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (12. September 2013)

@Tilmann
Fleißig, fleißig. Dein Einsatz ist lobenswert, aber, kommst Du denn wenigstens selbst noch zum radln?


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> @_Tilmann_
> Fleißig, fleißig. Dein Einsatz ist lobenswert, aber, kommst Du denn wenigstens selbst noch zum radln?


 
Wenn wir nix schaffen, dann wird's auch nix. Ich bin in der DIMB aktiv, damit wir etwas erreichen (so wie z.B. in Hessen).

Jeder soll machen, was er gut kann, auch Kleinvieh macht Mist, die einen so, die anderen so. Entscheidend ist das Gesamtergebnis. 

Warum soll ich nicht zum Radln kommen? Allerdings bin ich eher einer, der schon mal einen nennenswerten Umweg macht, um um einen Berg herumzukommen.....und wehe, der weg ist schmaler als 2m!


----------



## Redshred (12. September 2013)

Wenn Ihr wissen wollt wie Touristik Hochschwarzwald darauf reagiert;
die MTB Tour "mit Julian Biefang auf dem Kandelhöhenweg" wurde in eine Wanderung umgearbeitet

http://beta.hochschwarzwald.de/Media/Touren/Julian-Biefang-auf-dem-Kandelhoehenweg


----------



## Athabaske (12. September 2013)

Hier das Original


----------



## zoryfl (12. September 2013)

Das ist ja mal so bitter, ich könnte lachen und weinen zugleich..
Mei o mei..


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2013)

Noch so ein Knaller:

Wie ich an anderer Stelle postete, wird von einigen offiziellen Stellen bis hin zum Staatsforst behauptet, es dürften nur über 2m breite _befestigte_ Wege mit dem Fahrrad befahren werden. Von "befestigt" steht aber im gesamten Gesetz nix drin. Doch es kommt noch besser. 

Von einer anderen Stelle, die offensichtlich den staatsforstlichen Unfug im Internet ungeprüft übernommen hat, wird nun behauptet, daß der gesetzliche Begriff "geeignet" für einen Waldweg bedeute, daß der Weg mit einem PKW befahrbar sein müsse und im "aktuellen Entwurf" des hessischen Waldgesetzes stünde das auch drin. So eine Behauptung ist mindestns schmerzensgeldpflichtig!

Denn zum einen ist die PKW-Tauglichkeit keine rechtliche Norm und wäre für PKW-Laien gar nicht nachvollzeihbar. Und zum anderen, wie geschichtslos muß jemand sein, der einen Text, der schon viele viele Monate im Müll ist, noch immer als "aktuell" einordnet .


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Noch so ein Knaller:
> 
> ..., daß der gesetzliche Begriff "geeignet" für einen Waldweg bedeute, daß der Weg mit einem PKW befahrbar sein müsse ...





> die an sich klare und praxisgerechte Formulierung


Ich sag` jetzt aber nicht wo das Zitat her ist.


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Tilman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Noch so ein Knaller:
> ...


 
Das könnte auch allgemein (!) keine praxisgerechte Formulierung sein, denn sie kann nur durch Leute anwendbar sein, die genug von KFZ verstehen, um Wege auf ihre KFZ-Tauglichkeit hin einzuordnen. Dieses Wissen haben aber viele Radfahrer nicht.


----------



## kopfkissen (12. September 2013)

definition von wikipedia, was ein pkw ist:
Personenkraftwagen (abgekürzt Pkw oder PKW), in der Schweiz Personenwagen (PW), sind mehrspurige Fahrzeuge mit eigenem Antrieb zum vorwiegenden Zwecke der Personenbeförderung. Sie werden auch Automobil oder kurz Auto, technisch Kraftwagen, genannt.

http://www.rugusavay.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/off-road-monster-trucks-15.jpg


----------



## F-Bike (12. September 2013)

http://www.rugusavay.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/off-road-monster-trucks-15.jpg


und damit darf man sogar hochoffiziell im Staatswald Baden-Württemberg fahren wenn man Holzkäufer ist.


Wegebenutzungs-Anweisung 
des Ministeriums für Ernährung und 
Ländlicher Raum für die Waldwege 
im Staatswald (WBA)

2.Fahrberechtigung
Das Fahren für Zwecke des Forstbetriebes (Bewirtschaftung, Holzabfuhr, Besichtigungsfahrten von Holzkäufern usw.) bedarf keiner Fahrberechtigung. Für die sonstige Mitbenutzung von Waldwegen mit Kraftfahrzeugen (außer Krankenfahrstühlen) und Gespannen durch Dritte ist eine Fahrberechtigung erforderlich. Diese kann entgeltlich (Nummer 2.1) oder, wenn ein öffentliches Interesse vorliegt, unentgeltlich (Nummer 2.2) erteilt werden.
Soweit Waldwege im Rahmen organisierter Veranstaltungen befahren werden, wird die Fahrberechtigung im Zusammenhang mit der Genehmigung dieser Veranstaltung erteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (12. September 2013)

Manchmal kommen mir ja Zweifel, ob es gut ist, was wir hier diskutieren. Denn das könnte die 2m-Bürokraten auf dumme Gedanken bringen.

Beispielsweise könnten sie festlegen, daß man, um im Wald radfahren zu dürfen 

einen für PKW (!) gültigen Führerschein oder einen Ausbildungsnachweis (mindestens Geselle) als KFZ-Mechaniker vorlegen muss, 
.

mit Erfolg einen Waldwegegebrauchseinschätzungskurs belegen muß, gebührenpflichtig, logo (prüfungsrelevante Pflichtlektüre zur Spurensuche u.a. Karl May Winnetou I).
.
Kinder und Jugendliche (mangels Lizenz wie v.g.) sollen Hänsel und Gretel lesen. Die Hexe fuhr schließlich auch nicht Fahrrad. Was die Behörden verschweigen ist, daß die Hese ein generelles Fahrzeug-Verbot wegen ebenso genereller Unzuverlässigkeit verpaßt bekam. Grund: Schwarzbau ohne nach Ortssatzung vorgeschriebene Garage im Wald, Verstoß gegen das Luftverkehrsgesetz mittels eines nicht zugelassenen Besens.

Die drei Vorschläge sind nicht ernst gemeint, aber angesichts dessen, was man so erlebt, keine Utopie


----------



## Redshred (12. September 2013)

na ja  es gibt ja einen Kettensägenführerschein

also warum keinen Singletrailwegebreitenmeßkurs  beim Förster


----------



## Hockdrik (12. September 2013)

hier gefunden, ist dort mehr als 1.300 mal geliket worden!


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> na ja  es gibt ja einen Kettensägenführerschein
> 
> also warum keinen Singletrailwegebreitenmeßkurs  beim Förster



....dann doch lieber einen Paragraphenshredderkurs!


----------



## make65 (12. September 2013)

Sehr, sehr gut!


----------



## TTT (12. September 2013)

Diesen Leserbrief zu lesen ist ein Hochgenuß und er wurde sicher nicht in 5min geschrieben!


----------



## Athabaske (12. September 2013)

...und das von alten Toni, wieviele Lenze hat der mittlerweile?


----------



## muddymartin (12. September 2013)

Täuscht mein Eindruck, dass es auf abgeordnetenwatch sehr sehr ruhig geworden ist bezüglich der Antworten unserer Werten Abgeordneten der Regierungspartei? Sieht ein wenig nach Stallorder aus. Man könnte meinen, man versucht aufgrund der aktuellen Umfragewerte zur Bundestagswahl noch zu retten, was zu retten ist.....


----------



## TTT (12. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Täuscht mein Eindruck, dass es auf abgeordnetenwatch sehr sehr ruhig geworden ist bezüglich der Antworten unserer Werten Abgeordneten der Regierungspartei? Sieht ein wenig nach Stallorder aus. Man könnte meinen, man versucht aufgrund der aktuellen Umfragewerte zur Bundestagswahl noch zu retten, was zu retten ist.....



Das war bisher bei allen Abgeordneten so, daß sie auf die 2. oder 3. Rückfragen nicht mehr geantwortet haben, weil sie gemerkt haben, daß die Argumente die Ihnen von oben in die Feder diktiert wurden nicht stimmig sind! Aber genau das ist eines der Ziele! Wenn das mehr machen würden bei mehr Abgeordneten, würden wir bestimmt einen Teil hinter uns bekommen...
An unsere Insider: Gibt es Infos, ob das bei den Parteien inzwischen Thema ist oder kämpft da jeder noch an seiner Front?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (12. September 2013)

Aber den Wahlentspurt sollten wir schon noch nutzen, weiß nur nicht wie am effektivsten...


----------



## TTT (12. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Aber den Wahlentspurt sollten wir schon noch nutzen, weiß nur nicht wie am effektivsten...



Wahlplakate kleben mit einem Biker und den gängigen Parteien zum Ankreuzen: Überall ein Kreuz nur die Grünen durchgestrichen. Unten der Slogan: Biker wählen Grün ab!


----------



## zoryfl (12. September 2013)

Ist halt schwierig, dass sich keine andere Partei klar gegen die 2m-Regel ausspricht (oder habe ich da etwas verpasst?) - sonst hätte man da direkte Konkurrenz, die man ausnutzen könnte.


----------



## TTT (12. September 2013)

Vielleicht gar keine dumme Idee um Druck aufzubauen:
Biker in BW wählen Grün ab!

Mit der Drohung für die nächste Landtagswahl:
Biker wählen Grün in BW ab!


----------



## TTT (12. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Ist halt schwierig, dass sich keine andere Partei klar gegen die 2m-Regel ausspricht (oder habe ich da etwas verpasst?) - sonst hätte man da direkte Konkurrenz, die man ausnutzen könnte.



Warum? Die haben sich in der Oposition gegen das Gesetz und die 2m Regel ausgesprochen. Man kann doch für die Abstrafung wegen Volksvertretung (oder Verarsche) stark machen.
Staubsaugervertreter verkaufen Staubsauger, Versicherungsvertreter Versicherungen, Volksvertreter versuchen zumind. uns zu verkaufen...


----------



## zoryfl (12. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Warum? Die haben sich in der Oposition gegen das Gesetz und die 2m Regel ausgesprochen. Man kann doch für die Abstrafung wegen Volksvertretung (oder Verarsche) stark machen.
> Staubsaugervertreter verkaufen Staubsauger, Versicherungsvertreter Versicherungen, Volksvertreter versuchen zumind. uns zu verkaufen...


Verstehe nicht so richtig worauf du hinauswillst. Ich meinte mit meinem Beitrag nur, dass es einfach wäre Druck aufzubauen, wenn eine direkte Konkurrenzsituation zweier Parteien mit unterschiedlicher Position zu unserem Aliegen da wäre.
Dass wir so oder so weiterhin die Grünen bearbeiten sollten, da sind wir uns doch ohnehin einig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (12. September 2013)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederholen sollte, es gibt keine Partei im Landtag, die pro Biker wäre!!!


----------



## TTT (12. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht so richtig worauf du hinauswillst. Ich meinte mit meinem Beitrag nur, dass es einfach wäre Druck aufzubauen, wenn eine direkte Konkurrenzsituation zweier Parteien mit unterschiedlicher Position zu unserem Aliegen da wäre.
> Dass wir so oder so weiterhin die Grünen bearbeiten sollten, da sind wir uns doch ohnehin einig



Wenn man eben keine Konkurrenz hat muß man gucken, wie man trotzdem Druck aufbauen kann. Bei den Grünen kann man eben glaubhaft machen, daß man sie trotzdem abwählt, weil
1. sie in der Oposition für etwas anderes eingetreten sind und wir als Wähler nun enttäuscht werden.
2. die Argumente einfach nicht stichhaltig sind.

Ich denke wenn wir glaubhaft rüberbringen, daß der Frust über die Regierungspartei groß genug ist sie abzuwählen, egal ob die Oposition eine Besserung verspricht, dann können wir Druck aufbauen!


----------



## Athabaske (12. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Wenn man eben keine Konkurrenz hat muß man gucken, wie man trotzdem Druck aufbauen kann. Bei den Grünen kann man eben glaubhaft machen, daß man sie trotzdem abwählt, weil
> 1. sie in der Oposition für etwas anderes eingetreten sind und wir als Wähler nun enttäuscht werden.
> 2. die Argumente einfach nicht stichhaltig sind.
> 
> Ich denke wenn wir glaubhaft rüberbringen, daß der Frust über die Regierungspartei groß genug ist sie abzuwählen, egal ob die Oposition eine Besserung verspricht, dann können wir Druck aufbauen!



...der Frust der S21-Gegner perlt auch ganz prima von der weißen Weste der Regierenden ab, da sind unsere Trails nur ein Tropfen in den holen Stein...


----------



## TTT (12. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...der Frust der S21-Gegner perlt auch ganz prima von der weißen Weste der Regierenden ab, da sind unsere Trails nur ein Tropfen in den holen Stein...



Ich weiß nicht! Stuttgart 21 gab es einen Volksentscheid, der zugungsten ausfiel! Die Kosten für das Land sind zudem gedeckelt. Meines wissens hat man sich auch vor der Wahl dahingehend geäußert, sich an die Volksabstimmung zu binden. Außerdem gibt es einen Koalitionspartner, der sich vor der Wahl anders entschieden hat. Ich finde die Situation ist in keinster Weise zu vergleichen!


----------



## Tilman (13. September 2013)

Die nächste Landtagswahl ist noch lange hin und zum anderen sehe ich keinen Grund, warum wir in der Sache nicht letztendllich Erfolg haben werden. Punkt!


----------



## Tshikey (13. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> .... Biker in BW wählen Grün ab! ....



.. als nicht-bw'er bleibt mir da nur der 22. september!

 somit eine stimme weniger aus dem angrenzenden unterfranken!


----------



## Athabaske (13. September 2013)

...das Vorhaben musst Du aber öffentlich mitteilen, sonst weiß hinterher bei der Nachlese der Bundestagswahl keiner mehr, warum Du Deine Stimme wem gegeben hast...


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. September 2013)

Warum das Ganze bei Abgeordnetenwatch einschläft und Politiker nicht mehr darauf antworten ist dies:


----------



## sipaq (13. September 2013)

Und über die 28.000er Marke sind wir jetzt auch drüber.


----------



## client (13. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> An unsere Insider: Gibt es Infos, ob das bei den Parteien inzwischen Thema ist oder kämpft da jeder noch an seiner Front?


Ich bin fast davon überzeugt, dass "unser" Thema für die Parteien derzeit keine Rolle spielt.
Ich erlebe das ja gerade in Bayern, selbst der überall bekannt und oft in den Medien sichtbare Fall Mollath -der ein Staatsverbrechen ist- hat der CSU keinen Stimmverlust prognostiziert!
Den Wähler scheinen die Schicksale von "Randgruppen" oder Einzelpersonen wurscht zu sein.
Deshalb schließe ich mich Tilmann an, wir müßen immer weiter auf unsere Interessen aufmerksam machen und zeigen, dass wir alle aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft stammen und keine verwirrten Irren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Miyagi (13. September 2013)

Der Fall Mollath hat dafür die Freien Wähler in Bayern derart "gestärkt", dass diese mittlerweile als "das Zünglein an der Waage" für CSU sowie Opposition betitelt werden.
D.h. nicht allen Wählern ist das schnuppe.
Und genau so etwas fehlt uns hier in BW, eine politische Gruppierung, die dieses Thema aufnimmt. Leider wird das niemand mehr vor der Wahl ins Wahlkampfprogramm übernehmen (obwohl es imho Potential bieten würde).
Und danach... =/

Wie kam denn das in Hessen ans Rollen? Hab mir ehrlichgesagt dort noch nicht viel durchgelesen.


----------



## Athabaske (13. September 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man mal ganz direkt fragen, wie hoch die Abgeordneten das Wählerpotential der Mountainbiker einschätzen...


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. September 2013)

Das Wählerpotential von MTBler wird für die einfach zu uninteressant sein.... ist einfach so


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (13. September 2013)

Anhand der Petition könnten sie erkennen, dass es da doch einige Wählerstimmen zu gewinnen gäbe bzw zumindest ein gewisses Klientel vorhanden ist, für die das Thema wichtig ist.
Zumindest 1995 hatte das wohl der Herr Abgeordnete Buchter bereits erkannt.
Nachdem sein Verein aber nun anscheinend davon nichts mehr weiß und k**kdreist sogar nach Quellen für die damalige Aussage Buchter's fragt, WOLLEN sie offensichtlich einfach nichts mehr vom Wählerpotential wissen.


----------



## Tilman (13. September 2013)

Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Der Fall Mollath hat dafür die Freien Wähler in Bayern derart "gestärkt", dass diese mittlerweile als "das Zünglein an der Waage" für CSU sowie Opposition betitelt werden.
> D.h. nicht allen Wählern ist das schnuppe.
> Und genau so etwas fehlt uns hier in BW, eine politische Gruppierung, die dieses Thema aufnimmt. Leider wird das niemand mehr vor der Wahl ins Wahlkampfprogramm übernehmen (obwohl es imho Potential bieten würde).
> Und danach... =/
> ...


 
In Hessen ging es wie hier in BW. 

Erste Schiene Petition. 

Zweite Schiene "Einzelengagement". Alle haben im Rahmen ihrer speziellen Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse Kontakte und neuen Bekanntschaften mit Mails etc etc. für die nötige fachliche Unruhe gesorgt. Sprich, kaum hatte jemand der Befürworter der "KFZ-Regel" etwas "falsches" oder Entwürdigendes gesagt, bekam er Post mit der Bitte, das doch mal zu erklären. Dabei gab es gar nicht so viel abgeordnetenwatch.de, sondern sehr viele direkte Mails. 

Auf der dritten Schiene gab es schon früh Gespräche, die nie öffentlich wurden und auch nicht öffentlich  werden.


----------



## Tilman (13. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal ganz direkt fragen, wie hoch die Abgeordneten das Wählerpotential der Mountainbiker einschätzen...





JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Das Wählerpotential von MTBler wird für die einfach zu uninteressant sein.... ist einfach so


 
Es geht um alle Radfahrer! Nicht nur Mountainbiker wählen. Auch ein "Normalo" darf im Wald keine Wege z.B. mit einer Breite von 1,99 m befahren, das ist doch total irre.


----------



## zoryfl (13. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Auf der dritten Schiene gab es schon früh Gespräche, die nie öffentlich wurden und auch nicht öffentlich  werden.


Ganz ehrlich, sowas verstehe ich nicht. Auf der einen Seite wird hier nach Einzelaktionen und Einzelengagement gefragt und auf der anderen Seite werden der breiten Masse an "Aktiven" Inhalte und Reaktionen auf das Ganze verheimlicht?!
Wenn es sowas gab und du davon weißt, toll für dich und vllt auch für die Aktion. Aber erzähl nicht von irgendwelchen Sachen und sag dann, "das werdet ihr aber nie erfahren". Da kommt man sich doch verar***t vor, ist ja wie im Kindergarten hier..


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. September 2013)

Man kann sich doch denken, was damit gemeint ist und warum man das nicht öffentlich bekannt machen muss. Manchmal ist wirklich nur das Ergebnis wichtig.


----------



## Tilman (13. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, sowas verstehe ich nicht. Auf der einen Seite wird hier nach Einzelaktionen und Einzelengagement gefragt und auf der anderen Seite werden der breiten Masse an "Aktiven" Inhalte und Reaktionen auf das Ganze verheimlicht?!
> Wenn es sowas gab und du davon weißt, toll für dich und vllt auch für die Aktion. Aber erzähl nicht von irgendwelchen Sachen und sag dann, "das werdet ihr aber nie erfahren". Da kommt man sich doch verar***t vor, ist ja wie im Kindergarten hier..


 
Ganz einfach, es gibt Leute, die uns wohlgesonnen sind, aber das nicht laut sagen dürfen. Es gibt Leute, die wir überzeugen konnten, die aber befürchteten, wenn das 'rauskäme, könnten sie als "Loser" dastehen, was Win-Win-Ergebnisse in Frage stellen würde. Es gibt strategische Erörterungen, die man dem (mitlesenden) "Gegner" nicht in öffentlichen Diskursen auf die Nase binden muß. Ich belasse es bei diesen drei Beispielen.

Solche Kontakte blieben daher vertraulich und so wird es auch künftig bleiben. Nicht zuletzt deshalb haben in Hessen letztendlich alle gewonnen und das macht die politische Nachhaltigkeit eines Ergebnisses aus, die fast noch wichtiger ist als seine rechtliche Festschreibung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (13. September 2013)

Bei den abertausend MTB Nutzern wird deren Stimmanteil unter den Wählern ganz sicher erheblich sein.
Die Masse der MTBler denkt vermutlich bei der Abgabe ihrer Wahlstimme aber selten bis überhaupt nicht an ihr Hobby -es gibt ja auch wichtigere Themen in diesem Land- und auch nicht an die 2m Regelung.

Und sind wir doch ehrlich, welchem Ottonormalbürger juckt denn ernsthaft die 2m Regelung oder ähnliche Einschränkungen; wenn er diese überhaupt kennt.
Jeden Abend und besonders am Wochenende könnt ihr euch persönlich an der Isar in um München herum anschauen wie seitens der Biker mit Regeln umgegangen wird. Dort stehen viele Radfahr-Verbotsschilder, dort werden Wege und Trails mit Baggereinsatz gesperrt, die Sperren zerstören die Umwelt nachhaltiger als die Fahrspuren der MTBler und im Ergebnis halten sich die meisten weder an die Verbotsschilder noch an die massiven Sperren.

Und genau das ist das tatsächliche Problem; anstatt sich gegen die Kriminalisierung zu wehren und den Gesetzgeber zum Handeln zu zwingen, spielt die Masse der Biker einfach Katz und Maus mit den Behörden und die kommen damit auch fast immer durch! Wer will denn die riesige Masse der Münchner Mtb Sportler ernsthaft daran hindern ihrem Sport nachzugehen. Und auch im Schwarzwald wird es ähnlich funktionieren.
Und die Politik verhält sich vergleichbar. Auch dort wagt es doch niemand die eigenen Gesetze gegen die Radsportler nachhaltig und mit echter Härte durchzusetzen. Denn auch die Politk weiß ganz genau, wenn sie flächendeckend den "Krieg" gegen den Radsport (Mtb) einleitet, dann hätte der Prostest dagegen genau den massiven Zulauf, den man politisch fürchtet.
Und so laborieren beide Seiten seit Jahren herum ohne das eine Seite einen "Sieg" errungen hätte.
Aus meiner Sicht hat nur eine Partei dieses Konflikts in den letzten Jahre die Situation verschärft, die selbsternannten Hilfssheriffs innerhalb der Wandergruppe, die durch verbale Angriffe und Belehrungen den MTBler das Fahren in der Natur erschweren und die Presse anlocken.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. September 2013)

Der Unterschied ist, dass in München das Radfahren so gut wie nirgends tatsächlich verboten ist - in Baden-Württemberg eigentlich überall.


----------



## prince67 (13. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> In Hessen ging es wie hier in BW.
> 
> ....


Aber die Ausgangssituation war eine ganz andere.
In Hessen sollte ein neues Waldgesetz verabschiedet werden, das in unserer Sicht eine massive Verschlechterung für uns bedeuten würde. Hier konntet ihr euch in ein laufendes Gesetzgebungsverfahren einklinken.

In BW existiert ein Gesetz. Hier muss man erstmal erreichen, dass sich überhaupt jemand findet, der das Gesetz ändern will.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Wenn es sowas gab und du davon weißt, toll für dich und vllt auch für die Aktion. Aber erzähl nicht von irgendwelchen Sachen und sag dann, "das werdet ihr aber nie erfahren". Da kommt man sich doch verar***t vor, ist ja wie im Kindergarten hier..



Ich verstehe den Unmut, aber es gibt aus meiner Sicht gute Gründe, manche Themen einerseits nicht in der Öffentlichkeit auszuplaudern, aber andererseits durchaus hier zu erwähnen, dass mehr läuft, als man an der Oberfläche erkennen kann. 

Der Grund ist aus meiner Sicht, dass dem Einzelnen einfach klar wird, dass im Hintergrund auch was läuft und nicht nur jeder Einzelne vor sich hinrackert. Das kann nämlich manchmal auch frustrierend sein. Ich kenn' auch nicht die Aktionen, die im Hintergrund laufen oder noch nicht laufen, aber es beruhigt mich zu wissen, dass bei Bedarf und Gelegenheit Hintergrundgespräche geführt werden. 

Wie in Hessen müssen auf der einen Seite die Argumente und die schiere Masse betroffener und unzufriedener Biker deutlich werden, aber ab einem gewissen Punkt müssen auch konstruktive Gespräche geführt werden, damit das Ganze klappt.


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Es geht um alle Radfahrer! Nicht nur Mountainbiker wählen. Auch ein "Normalo" darf im Wald keine Wege z.B. mit einer Breite von 1,99 m befahren, das ist doch total irre.




Hast ja schon recht, aber ehrlich 90% der "Normalo"Radler kümmert es einen kleinen braunen Haufen ob sie im Wald fahren dürfen oder nicht 

Mir ist es auch wurscht, das auf vielen Autobahnen eine 120 oder 130km Beschränkung gibt..... Bei mir vor der Haustüre hab ich eine freie Bahn.
Und so denken eben viele Radler, ist eben so, nach dem Motto was mich nicht betrifft, geht mich nichts an und kümmert mich auch nicht.
Es ist leider so


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (13. September 2013)

Hier stand Mist. Bitte löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (13. September 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Aber die Ausgangssituation war eine ganz andere.
> In Hessen sollte ein neues Waldgesetz verabschiedet werden, das in unserer Sicht eine massive Verschlechterung für uns bedeuten würde. Hier konntet ihr euch in ein laufendes Gesetzgebungsverfahren einklinken.
> 
> In BW existiert ein Gesetz. Hier muss man erstmal erreichen, dass sich überhaupt jemand findet, der das Gesetz ändern will.


 
In Hessen gab es Leute im Landtag, die das bestehende Gesetz verschlechtern wollten. Per Petition haben "wir" das ändern wollen und damit  Landtag samt Lobbyisten auch in Gesprächen dazu gebracht,mitzumachen..

In BW sagen zigtausend Leute, daß das bestehende Gesetz verbessert werden soll, das sind erneut "wir". Es es sollen per Petition Leute im Landtag dazu gebracht werden, mitzumachen. Man muß also hier noch nicht mal erst einen Trend umkehren. 

Da mag man sich fragen, was einfacher ist bzw. war, Gesetzesverschlechterer einzubremsen oder Gesetzesverbesserer zu gewinnen.


----------



## Tilman (13. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Hast ja schon recht, aber ehrlich 90% der "Normalo"Radler kümmert es einen kleinen braunen Haufen ob sie im Wald fahren dürfen oder nicht


 
Rechtlich gesehen geht es im aktuellen Petitionsverfahren und begleitenden Kontakten nicht darum, wer sich besonders betroffen fühlt, sondern daß Radfahrer im Falle eines Falles unter einer dämlichen Regel in ihren Freiheiten eingeschränkt werden. Und warum sollen nicht gerade Normalo-Radler dafür sein, eine aus ihrer Sicht vielleicht besonders überflüssige Regel zu killen?


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. September 2013)

Weil es zuviele Leute gibt, denen es egal ist, weil es sie schlichtweg nicht interessiert oder sich denken " Die anderen werden es schon richten..."


----------



## client (13. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, sowas verstehe ich nicht. Auf der einen Seite wird hier nach Einzelaktionen und Einzelengagement gefragt und auf der anderen Seite werden der breiten Masse an "Aktiven" Inhalte und Reaktionen auf das Ganze verheimlicht?!
> Wenn es sowas gab und du davon weißt, toll für dich und vllt auch für die Aktion. Aber erzähl nicht von irgendwelchen Sachen und sag dann, "das werdet ihr aber nie erfahren". Da kommt man sich doch verar***t vor, ist ja wie im Kindergarten hier..


Das ist das Spiel mit der Macht oder besser die Arroganz der "Mächtigen".
In Hessen haben wir von den Hinterzimmergesprächen profitiert, insgesamt aber ist der gesellschaftliche Schaden durch solche Geheimzirkel sehr groß.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2013)

Maloja hat vor ein paar Tagen auch die Petition auf Facebook geteilt. Bitte dort  gerne liken, damit man sieht, dass es sich lohnt und Sympathie-Punkte bringt, wenn man uns unterstützt! 

Der Fahrradladen Radschlag in Stuttgart hat sich ebenso zur Petition bekannt wie Flowride aus dem Westen Stuttgarts (Liteville + Touren!)  und Bikes&Style aus Untertürkheim.

Und hatte ich das ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine als Unterstützer schon erwähnt?


----------



## Athabaske (13. September 2013)

Super!


----------



## HelmutK (13. September 2013)

In Schottland funktioniert das Betretungsrecht ganz einfach. Verhalte Dich verantwortungsvoll und Du dann darfst Du. Und dazu braucht es keine komplizierten Regeln, wie folgender Passage aus dem Scottish Outdoor Access Code zeigt:

"Access rights extend to cycling. Cycling on hard surfaces, such as wide paths and tracks, causes few problems. On narrow routes, cycling may cause problems for other people, such as walkers and horse riders. If this occurs, dismount and walk until the path becomes suitable again. Do not endanger walkers and horse riders: give other users advance warning of your presence and give way to them on narrow path. Take care not to alarm farm animals, horses and wildlife. If you are cycling off-path, particularly in winter, avoid going onto wet, boggy or soft ground and churning up the surface."

Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand von Euch Lust, auf der verlinkten Seite und insbesondere in den vielen dort zu findenden Dokumenten nach Stellen zu suchen, die sich mit Radfahren und Mountainbiken beschäftigen.

http://www.outdooraccess-scotland.com/


----------



## Tilman (13. September 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> In Schottland funktioniert das Betretungsrecht ganz einfach. Verhalte Dich verantwortungsvoll und Du dann darfst Du. Und dazu braucht es keine komplizierten Regeln, wie folgender Passage aus dem Scottish Outdoor Access Code zeigt:
> 
> "Access rights extend to cycling. Cycling on hard surfaces, such as wide paths and tracks, causes few problems. On narrow routes, cycling may cause problems for other people, such as walkers and horse riders. If this occurs, dismount and walk until the path becomes suitable again. Do not endanger walkers and horse riders: give other users advance warning of your presence and give way to them on narrow path. Take care not to alarm farm animals, horses and wildlife. If you are cycling off-path, particularly in winter, avoid going onto wet, boggy or soft ground and churning up the surface."
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich schon länger Wegen eines (nun aber ausgefallenen) Kongresses an der Uni Bristol damit befasst. Über das Betretungsrecht im UK kann man Bücher schreiben. Zusammengefasst gilt im vorliegenden Fall, daß die Schotten eben zu geizig sind, eine 2m-Regel zu installieren. Vernünftige Leute, tolle Landschaft!


----------



## Tilman (13. September 2013)

Mich hat es die ganze Zeit schon "in den Fingern gejuckt", einmal einen nicht juristischen grundlegenderen Ansatz der Problematik zu formulieren.
_

*Naturphilosphische Gedanken zur 2m-Regel in Â§ 37 Landeswaldgesetz BW *[4].

Der Physiker und Philosoph Klaus Michael Meyer Abich formuliert den Mitwelt-Gedanken wie folgt "Die Menschheit ist mit den Tieren und Pflanzen, mit Erde, Wasser, Luft und  Feuer aus der Naturgeschichte hervorgegangen als eine unter Millionen Gattungen am Baum des  Lebens insgesamt. Sie alle sind nicht nur um uns, sondern mit uns, nicht nur unsere Umwelt,  sondern unsere Mitwelt.â [1] 

Menschen haben also nicht nur eine Umwelt, auf die sie einwirken. Sie mÃ¼ssen genauso Umwelt nicht nur selbstzweckbezogen situativ einkalkulieren, sondern vielmehr auch die EinflÃ¼sse von Umwelt auf sich einschÃ¤tzen und respektieren, bevor eine bewuÃte Interaktion mit Umwelt mit dem Ziel verantworteter Mitweltgestaltung erfolgt.

Im Wald gehÃ¶ren zu dieser Mitwelt die floristischen und faunistischen Elemente des Waldes in ihren typischen Interaktionen, ihren materiellen Wirkungen und immateriellen Wirkungen (Idylle), aber auch andere erholungssuchende Mitmenschen. 

Nun haben es Menschen an sich, in gewisser Weise Herr Ã¼ber das eigene Leben oder gar ihr eigener Gesetzgeber (fÃ¼r ihre Lebensmaximen) sein zu wollen. DemgegenÃ¼ber verbietet insbesondere der Gedanke einer selbstbestimmten LebensfÃ¼hrung aber den bloÃ instrumentalistischen Umgang mit sich selbst oder eben auch mit anderen Menschen [2] (vgl. Kants Kategorischer Imperativ [3]).

Selbst Wald und damit Mitwelt umfassend und erholsam erfahren zu kÃ¶nnen, verlangt also, daÃ man spannungsauflÃ¶send und damit konfliktvermeidend im umfassendsten Sinne kommuniziert, sei es in einer einfÃ¼hlsamen SensibilitÃ¤t mit dem Wald als Ãkosystem und Idylle, sei es aber auch mit anderen ebenfalls erholungssuÃ§henden Menschen. Diese Kommunikation zwischen jenen, die sich gefahrlos zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort begegnen wollen und kÃ¶nnen, zu verhindern, ist unmenschlich und unnatÃ¼rlich.

Insoweit verhindert die 2m-Regel genau diese Kommunkation, die auch im Begegnungsfall Mensch ./. Mensch  spannungsauflÃ¶send und damit konfliktvermeidend ist. Hierbei ist es unerheblich, wie die Akteure daherkommen, wenn sie sich kommunikativ (das kann auch der Austausch von Zeichen oder Blickkontakten sein) in ihrem gegenseitigen Handeln abstimmen. Menschen die FÃ¤higkeit hierzu ex ante abzusprechen, wie es durch die Installation der "2m-Regel" 1995 erfolgte, hieÃ und heiÃt, FreirÃ¤ume fÃ¼r kommunikative Dynamik und Verantwortung fÃ¼r Mitwelt durch starre BÃ¼rokratie und Entzug von Mitwelt wie auch Entzug von VerantwortungsrÃ¤umen zu ersetzen. 

Versuche der Exekutive, diese starre Regelung durch dubiose Interpretationen des Gesetzestesxtes ersetzen zu wollen [5], heiÃt nur, daÃ im Sinne des Mitweltgedankens natÃ¼rliche Interaktion der Akteure durch eine aufoktroyierte und damit lediglich vergleichsweise partikular in einer Mitwelt vernetzbare Interaktion nicht verlustfrei kompensiert wird. 

Zusammenfassung: 

Die 2m Regelung verkennt, daÃ Erholung im Wald nicht nur ein Recht diversester Akteure (Reiter, Radfahrer, Wanderer,....) ist, sondern daÃ sie auch MÃ¶glichkeiten zur Ãbung und AusÃ¼bung der Ã¶kologischen wie sozialen Belebung von Mitwelt bietet. Dieses Potential zu bieten ist eine der originÃ¤ren Eigenschaften des Kulturbiotops "Wald". Es war grundlegend unnatÃ¼rlich, als Legislative Menschen die aktive und eigenverantwortete Wahrnehmung dieses Potentials zu verweigern, indem Menschen die FÃ¤higkeit  abgesprochen wurde, hierzu fÃ¤hig zu sein. Es ist politisch aus beschriebenen GrÃ¼nden umso untragbarer, diese Situation aufrechtzuerhalten. 


[1] K. M. Meyer-Abich, DreiÃig Thesen zur Praktischen Naturphilosophie, in: Ãkologische Probleme im kulturellen Wandel (H. LÃ¼bbe/E. StrÃ¶ker, Hrsg.), Paderborn 1986, S. 100f.

[2] R. KÃ¶tter, Vom rechten Umgang mit dem Lebendigen. Herausforderungen an die praktische Philosophie unserer Zeit, S. 6f., Erlangen 2010

[3] I. Kant, Grundlegung zur Metaphysik der Sitten, in: Kant: Werke (W. Weischedel, Hrsg.), Band 6,
 Darmstadt 1968, S. 51

[4] Waldgesetz fÃ¼r Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg (Landeswaldgesetz - LWaldG)  v. 31. August 1995 in der zum 13.09.2013 aktuellsten verfÃ¼gbaren Fassung der Gesamtausgabe

[5] Antwort des Ministeriums fÃ¼r lÃ¤ndlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz zum Antrag der Abg. Dr. Friedrich Bullinger u.a. FDP/DVP - Radfahren im Wald â Waldwegenutzung im SpannungsverhÃ¤ltnis  - Drucksache 15/3726 , Stuttgart 24.7.2013, vgl. v.a. S. 4
_
_Einfacher ausgedrÃ¼ckt: Im Vergleich zu der geistigen und materiellen Vielfalt, die Menschen und Natur als Mitwelt entwickeln kÃ¶nnten, wenn man sie nur lieÃe, ist die "2m-Regel" primitiv und, was junge Menschen angeht, zudem ein pÃ¤dagogisches Armutszeugnis._

Dies war ein "Schnellschuss", man kann da sicher noch mehr draus machen......


----------



## trail_desire (14. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Mich hat es die ganze Zeit schon "in den Fingern gejuckt", einmal einen nicht juritischen grundlegenderen Ansatz der Problematik zu formulieren.
> _
> 
> *Naturphilosphische Gedanken zur 2m-Regel in § 37 Landeswaldgesetz BW *[4].
> ...









   dpa Marcel Reich-Ranicki 


                                        Kurz vor Beginn der Frankfurter Buchmesse findet der  Literaturkritiker Marcel Reich-Ranicki lobende Worte für die deutsche  Bikegegenwartsliteratur. Sie sei unterhaltsamer geworden seit der Diskussion über die 2m-Regel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (14. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> _
> *Naturphilosphische Gedanken zur 2m-Regel in § 37 Landeswaldgesetz BW *[4]._





Nimm mal noch Robert M. Pirsig ("Zen und die Kunst ein Motorrad zu warten", "Lila") hinzu. Kein Philosoph vom Format eines Kant, aber ein ziemlich guter und populärer Rhetoriker. Für den ist ein System dann - und nur dann - gut, wenn es gut mit seinen Parias umgeht. Damit spanne ich den Bogen zurück zu der Bedeutung der Radler/MTBler als Stimmvieh. Die mag gering sein, aber wie man mit dieser Minderheit umgeht, das beeinflußt sicher auch Andere bei ihrer Wahlentscheidung, denn es beeinflußt die Außendarstellung der Partei - und um die ist es derzeit ohnehin nicht sonderlich gut bestellt (besserwisserische Bevormundungspartei mit totalitären Zügen).

Davon abgesehen ist es doch verwunderlich und nur schwer vermittelbar, daß die Grünen ausgerechnet mit Fahrradfahrern in Konflikt geraten, wo sie doch anderswo das Fahrrad als das ultimative Allheilmittel für einen  umweltverträglichen Individualverkehr propagieren. Wer das Fahrrad an sich befördern will, der muß jedoch zu allererst mal seine Benutzung erlauben, und um mehr Menschen auf's Fahrrad zu bringen, muß man eben seine Attraktivität steigern. Das geht entweder via mehr Nutzwert (Pedelec, Cargo-Bike, Radmitnahme in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln etc.) oder via mehr Gaudi (MTB, BMX). Den Gaudi-Ansatz halte ich da für wesentlich erfolgversprechender, denn Gaudi ist auch der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen dem Autofahren und den völlig spaßbefreiten öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln. Deshalb bringt man keinen Autofahrer in einen Zug oder eine Straßenbahn, mögen die ökologisch auch noch so korrekt sein. 

In der Diskussion Auto vs. Fahrrad fällt auf, daß die Radler offenbar sterbensunglücklich sind, weil sie den Autofahrern nicht mehr von deren (ja, ich weiß, es ist nicht deren) Verkehrsraum abknöpfen können und stattdessen auf ein unzulängliches Wegenetz ausweichen sollen, das darüberhinaus auch noch ständig von Autos zugeparkt wird. Dabei ist doch das wirklich geile am Fahrradfahren, daß man damit auf Plätzen, Wegen und Pfaden rumgurken kann, von denen ein Autofahrer nicht mal träumen könnte. Dies gilt es also zu betonen, zu bewerben und zu _fördern_, wenn man wirklich ernsthaft die Leute aus dem Auto raus und auf's Fahrrad bringen möchte, anstatt es zu verhindern, zu verbieten und mit Strafen zu belegen. Daß hingegen plötzlich 80 Millionen Einwohner so mir-nix, dir-nix anfangen könnten, sich das Holland-Rad schönzusaufen, ist nicht zu erwarten.

Ich wünsche, hoffe und bin zuversichtlich, daß die Grünen nächste Woche an der 5%-Hürde scheitern werden. Dann stünden die Chancen gut, daß sie für solche Argumente mal empfänglich werden.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2013)

Der Konflikt der Ökos mit sich selbst in Sachen Fahrrad ist ein ganz anderer.

Das Fahrrad erzeugt vor allem beim Bremsen Feinstaub und Reifenabrieb. Beides gerät in die Nahrungskette,.....


----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2013)

Wer die Grünen mit Öko-Fundamentalisten gleichsetzt, bzw sie darauf reduziert, macht eine Fehler.


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wer die Grünen mit Öko-Fundamentalisten gleichsetzt, bzw sie darauf reduziert, macht eine Fehler.



Richig, aber die Gleichsetzung erfolgte ja nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, oder?


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2013)

Schließe mich Herrn Reich-Ranicki an. 
Die Beiträge hier streben ja gerade nach ganz neuen Höhen! 
Einen Punkt möchte ich gerne noch mal herausgreifen (Gaudi, Fahrrad als Verkehrsmittel). 
.
.
.

Unser Sport und damit unser Anliegen hat positive Auswirkungen auf 3 durchaus auch gesellschaftlich wichtige Punkte: 
Natur, Sport, Verkehr.

Natur: 
nur wer die Natur kennt, erlebt und liebt, wird sich auch für ihren Schutz einsetzen.

Sport: 
wer - am besten schon als Kind - Sport als positiv und selbstverständlich erlebt hat, wird auch über die Jugend hinaus Sport als wichtigen Ausgleich erkennen und betreiben, was indirekt auch der Volksgesundheit zu Gute kommt.

Verkehr: 
wer über den Sport für das Radfahren begeistert wurde, wird es auch als Verkehrsmittel viel selbstverständlicher in Betracht ziehen. 


Wichtig bei allen 3 Punkten ist, dass es um positive Erlebnisse geht, um Begeisterung (oder eben Gaudi). Und all das ist auf geschotterten Forstautobahnen nur mühsam zu vermitteln.


----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...Natur:
> nur wer die Natur kennt, erlebt und liebt, wird sich auch für ihren Schutz einsetzen...


...eine oft verkannte Erkenntnis.

Die Liebe hat viele Fassetten, nicht jeder erkennt sich selbst in der Liebe der Anderen. Nicht jeder erkennt die Liebe im Tun der Anderen. Und wenn die Liebe anders ist als die eigene, vermutet man gerne etwas anderes, nur keine Liebe dahinter.

Man kann die Natur lieben, indem man sie aus der Ferne betrachtet, man kann sich in eine Wiese legen, lauschen und riechen, man kann die Schönheiten, das Spektakuläre suchen oder gerade die Einfachheit lieben. Man kann Sammlungen anlegen oder hier Vielfalt katalogisieren. Man kann sich in die Natur, zumindest das was der Stadtmensch heute darunter versteht, begeben.

Man kann aber auch sich mit der Natur auseinandersetzten, zu Fuß, auf dem Rad, mit Ski oder per Boot. Man kann es aus eigener Kraft tun oder nicht.

Auch der Paddler auf dem Wildfluss geniest die Natur, sonst würde er in wassergefüllten Betonrinnen paddeln.
Auch der "Trailrunner" geniest die Natur, statt auf auf der Tartanbahn zu laufen.
Ebenso der Mountainbiker, der Pfade den Radwegen entlang von Bundesstraßen vorzieht.
Der Reiter will ein Teil der Natur sein und nicht auf dem Reitplatz seine Runden drehen.
Der Skitourengeher will seine Schwünge nicht auf einer planierten Kunstschneepiste ziehen.

Nur der Wanderer scheint ein höheres Recht, eine höhere Rechtfertigung zu genießen. Nur in ganz seltenen Ausnahmen wird ihm der Zugang zur Natur verboten und er wird nur sehr selten auf befestigte Wege verbannt. Allen anderen Naturliebhaber schon. Es gibt offenbar ein Kataster über Liebesformen die erlaubt sind und welche die untersagt werden müssen. Das Kataster ist in die Köpfe vieler Menschen eingemeißelt, die durchaus lieblos mit anderen Liebenden umgehen und das meist gar nicht bemerken. Meine Liebe kann nur dann Liebe sein, wenn sie die Liebe der anderen nicht ungebührlich einschränkt.

Und das obwohl auch der Wanderer einmal ein Feindbild war, Feindbild der feudalen Waldbesitzer, ein Freiheitsuchender, der in der Natur Freiheiten entdecken wollte, die ihm die Gesellschaft nicht erlaubte. Einer, der dort nur störte, die Bäume, das Wild und die Jäger. Der dem Establishment Angst machte mit seiner Freiheitsuche.

Heute hat der Wanderer das Establishment aufgesaugt und dieses ihn, heute gibt es wieder Sucher nach Freiheit, Freiheit vor Beton, Asphalt und Lärm, Sucher nach ihrer Liebe zur Natur. Der freie Ritt auf dem Rad durch den Wald fordert die graue Masse der Konformen, der Besitzenden und der Eigener von Pfründen erneut heraus. Es ist diese Angst, die Angst vor einer neuen Form der Liebe, vor einer neuen Form von Freiheit, die diese Menschen antreibt, motiviert und leitet.

Im Wald hat der Feudalismus überlebt und regiert noch immer. Bei aller Waldmystik, der Wald ist ein in der Kunst oft besungenes Objekt der Anbetung, gerade bei den Deutschen. Gleichzeitig aber darf der Wald nicht von allen frei betreten werden, darf nur auf vorgegebener Art und Weise durchquert werden. Er gehört nicht dem Volk, er gehört nur wenigen, die sich ihren Besitzstand nicht nehmen lassen wollen. Er ist ein Relikt des Mittelalters, auch wenn in selbigem sich diejenigen die sich gegen die Regeln und Gesetze auflehnten gerade dort vor ihren Verfolgern verborgen haben.

Denn im Wald sind selten die Räuber, eher die Rebellen, die anders denkenden und diejenigen die nicht in die Schranken verweisen werden können. Unsere heutige Gesellschaft fühlt sich aus falsch verstandener Waldromantik von einem Fahrrad im Wald mehr bedroht, wie von anderen Gefahren. Vielleicht erleichtert es auch den Umgang mit diesen Gefahren?


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Schließe mich Herrn Reich-Ranicki an.
> Die Beiträge hier streben ja gerade nach ganz neuen Höhen!
> Einen Punkt möchte ich gerne noch mal herausgreifen (Gaudi, Fahrrad als Verkehrsmittel).



So komisch das klingt, wir zeigen gerade, daß Mountainbiker eben unter den Radfahrern/-sportlern nicht (den Vorurteilen zum Trotze) die "Fraktion für's Grobe" sind. Gefällt mir!


----------



## rayc (14. September 2013)

Athabaske, 

Amen.

Schön geschrieben.


ray


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> So komisch das klingt, wir zeigen gerade, daß Mountainbiker eben unter den Radfahrern/-sportlern nicht (den Vorurteilen zum Trotze) die "Fraktion für's Grobe" sind. Gefällt mir!



genau das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2013)

Unser 15-facher Deutscher Downhill Meister Marcus Klausmann ist Unterstützer der Petition!


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2013)

Ganz profan, zum Erreichen der 50.000 brauchen wir im Schnitt noch etwa 300 Supports pro Tag. Es können aber gut und gerne noch mehr sein und werden!

Denn es geht hier darum, daß sich die 2m-Regel in der von uns angestoßenen Diskussion sukzessive zum bundesweiten Beispiel entwickelt, wie man durch starre Bürokratie sportlicher, geistiger und ökologischer Vielfalt sowie praktizierter menschlicher Eigenverantwortung die Luft zum Atmen nimmt.

Für Minister Bode gilt insoweit für seine Ausflüchte die alte Frage, warum der Teufel die Großmutter geholt hat*.

*....weil sie keine Ausrede mehr hatte


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2013)

Hier entspinnt sich gerade was: Anfrage an die Grünen in BW per Facebook

Bitte in die Diskussion einsteigen! Vielleicht merken sie dann, dass Biker relevantes Stimmvieh sind.


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hier entspinnt sich gerade was: Anfrage an die Grünen in BW per Facebook
> 
> Bitte in die Diskussion einsteigen! Vielleicht merken sie dann, dass Biker relevantes Stimmvieh sind.



Stimmvieh hin oder her, da geht richtig der Punk ab.


----------



## pezolived (14. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Stimmvieh hin oder her, da geht richtig der Punk ab.



_Viel  eher ist doch zu erwarten, dass Konflikte zwischen FußgängerInnen und  FahrradfahreInnen zunehmen, wenn sich alle Verkehrsteilnehmer auf  schmalen Wegen im Wald drängen würden._

Empörter Aufschrei: Es muß _VerkehrsteilnehmerInnen_ heißen! Könnte das bitte jemand Korrigieren?


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> _Viel  eher ist doch zu erwarten, dass Konflikte zwischen FußgängerInnen und  FahrradfahreInnen zunehmen, wenn sich alle Verkehrsteilnehmer auf  schmalen Wegen im Wald drängen würden._
> 
> Empörter Aufschrei: Es muß _VerkehrsteilnehmerInnen_ heißen! Könnte das bitte jemand Korrigieren?



Alle? Und schmale Weg gibt es nach Lesart BW ab 1,99m abwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2013)

...keiner hat gesagt oder geschrieben, die Wanderer sollen von den breiten Forstwegen herunter und auf die Pfade, oder? Sie dürfen gerne weiterhin in Dreier- oder Viererkolonnen auf den breiten Wegen promenieren, keiner zwingt sie auf die Trails. Also kann von alle keinesfalls die Rede sein!


----------



## pezolived (14. September 2013)

Es geht nicht um den Inhalt (der ist ohnehin Dummfug) sondern um diese gegenderte Unsprache. 
Ganz ehrlich: Die dreht mir derart den Magen um, daß sie mich von vornherein gegen die vertretene Position einnimmt, ganz gleich, worum es geht.

Gruß/Grüßin,

Clemens


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Inhalt (der ist ohnehin Dummfug) sondern um diese _gegenderte_ Unsprache.



Hallo Clemens,

jetzt musste ich schon wieder lachen! 
Der neue Ton hier macht mir Spaß! 

Hendrik, der Hockdrik


----------



## pezolived (14. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der neue Ton hier macht mir Spaß!



Spaß? Na gudd, dann noch ein weiteres Argument:

Wir brauchen die Trails, um darauf die Fertigkeiten zu trainieren, die für ein Befahren des innerstädtischen Radwegenetzes überlebensnotwendig sind!


----------



## muddymartin (14. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hier entspinnt sich gerade was: Anfrage an die Grünen in BW per Facebook
> 
> Bitte in die Diskussion einsteigen! Vielleicht merken sie dann, dass Biker relevantes Stimmvieh sind.




Huihui, noch ein paar Teilnehmer und hier bricht ja fast ein shitstorm über die Grünen hinweg. und das kurz vor der wahl...echt blöd


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Inhalt (der ist ohnehin Dummfug) sondern um diese gegenderte Unsprache.
> Ganz ehrlich: Die dreht mir derart den Magen um, daß sie mich von vornherein gegen die vertretene Position einnimmt, ganz gleich, worum es geht.
> 
> Gruß/Grüßin,
> ...



Eine/n ThreadIn mit dem großen I bzw der großen IIn machen wir mal gesondert für das gesamte IBC Forum* auf, wenn wir mit dem/der 2m RegelIn durch sind.  (Däumin?)

Nichts für ungut

Tilman / Tilfrau

*) gott/göttinseidank nur verbal und nicht etwa auch in der Sache der MountainbikerInnen  ein Neutrum (eigentlich auszusprechen "Ne-utrum"  weil lat. "uter" = "einer on beiden", "neuter" = "keiner von beiden")


----------



## pezolived (14. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> ...



Okay, beschlossen und verkündet! 

Dann also zum innerstädtischen Radwegenetz:



Wieso soll im finsteren Walde ein zum Radeln geeigneter Weg Ansprüchen genügen, die kein einziger innerstädtischer Radweg erfüllt?


Wieso soll in der einsamen Natur eine Begegnung mit Fußgängern so lebensbedrohlich sein, daß man sie per Verbot ausschließen muß, während man gleichzeitig Radler innerorts auf Wege zwingt, die genau die gleiche Situation in Massen hervorrufen?



Gruß,


Clemens


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Okay, beschlossen und verkündet!
> 
> Dann also zum innerstädtischen Radwegenetz:
> 
> ...



.....weil 

man materiell im Wald nicht den radverkehrsbezogenen planerischen Mist nachmachen muß, der in vielen Kommunen v.a. innerorts fabriziert wird
.
es sich einmal um Verkehrsrecht und zum anderen um Betretungsrecht handet, also rechtlich wie politisch zwei völlig verschiedne "Baustellen". Innerstätisch geht es um Radwege, im Wald geht es um Wirtschaftswege.
Entscheidend für diesen Thread ist, daß man in BW die "2m-Regel" wegbekommt, die mit der StVO nix zu tun hat.


----------



## Oelli (14. September 2013)

Dennoch sind die parallelen nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Die 2m Regel wird begründet mit: "2 Radfahrer müssen aneinander vorbeipassen (2x750mm Lenker + bissel Sicherheit)"

Warum ist das dann in der Stadt nicht der Fall!? 
Offensichtlich ists im Wald ja viel zu gefährlich bei unter 2m aneinander vorbei zu fahren. Es müsste dann ja in städtischen Gebieten haufenweise Unfälle deshalb geben... 

Noch ein Aspekt: Warum dürfen Wanderer Wege die schmaler als ~1,30m sind benutzen? Die passen da ja ebenfalls nicht aneinander vorbei (Schulterbreite x2)?

Es gibt leider viel zu viele Argumente gegen und kein Argument FÜR das Gesetz.


----------



## JayDee1982 (14. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Entscheidend für diesen Thread ist, daß man in BW die "2m-Regel" wegbekommt, die mit der StVO nix zu tun hat.




Also hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass ich jeden Weg/Straße mit dem Rad befahren darf egal wie breit/schmal sie sind?? Außer Gehwege natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (14. September 2013)

Oelli schrieb:


> Es gibt leider viel zu viele Argumente gegen und kein Argument FÜR das Gesetz.



Ich hab 3 Argumente 

1) Die MTBler in Ba-Wü sind zu blöde zum benutzen der Bremse 
2) Der Schwabe ist so sparsam mit der Bremse, das er keine braucht 
Und das 3. Argument schlägt eh alles.....

3) Weil ist einfach so


----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2013)

Waren heute Nachmittag beim Training zum DH in Korb

Bremsen können die dort anwesenden Schwaben schon, ein paar Badener sind evtl auch dabei und wenige rei'g'schmeckte...


----------



## JayDee1982 (14. September 2013)

Ich musste doch jetzt einfach das Klische "Geiziger Schwabe" in verbindung mit "Nicht Bremsen/zuschnell an Wanderern vorbei brettern" in einen Einklang bringen


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> _Viel  eher ist doch zu erwarten, dass Konflikte zwischen FußgängerInnen und  FahrradfahreInnen zunehmen, wenn sich alle Verkehrsteilnehmer auf  schmalen Wegen im Wald drängen würden._
> 
> Empörter Aufschrei: Es muß _VerkehrsteilnehmerInnen_ heißen! Könnte das bitte jemand Korrigieren?



Die Konflikte entstehen doch nur, weil eine Gruppe glaubt bevorrechtigt zu sein.
Keine Vorrechte - keine Konflikte.
Keine 2-Meter-Regel - keine Vorrechte.

Alles klar?

So ist`s in Bayern; friedlich und hat sich bewährt.


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2013)

Oelli schrieb:


> Dennoch sind die parallelen nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Die 2m Regel wird begründet mit: "2 Radfahrer müssen aneinander vorbeipassen (2x750mm Lenker + bissel Sicherheit)"
> 
> Warum ist das dann in der Stadt nicht der Fall!?



.... weil es eben im Wald nicht um Verkehrssicherheit geht in dem Sinne geht, daß Radfahrer nicht auch mal bei Begegnungen absteigen könnten. Im Strassenverkehr wäre dies aber ein Argument, daß dies den Verkehrsfluß entscheidend unterbrechen würde.


----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Konflikte entstehen doch nur, weil eine Gruppe glaubt bevorrechtigt zu sein.
> Keine Vorrechte - keine Konflikte.
> Keine 2-Meter-Regel - keine Vorrechte.
> 
> ...



...dürfen wir das als Einladung für eine Tour in die Westlichen Wälder auffassen? Danke!


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. September 2013)

Ich könnt alle gerne ins Allgäu kommen. Das sind auch Schwaben. Fühlt Euch wie zu Hause.


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2013)

Die Waldwege in BW werden breiter! Man braucht die Bäume als Rohstoff ..... für Zollstöcke


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. September 2013)

IG Stauferland schrieb:
			
		

> Da keinerlei Reaktion der Grünen hier zu verzeichnen ist, gehe ich davon aus dass man die Vogel Strauss Politik anwendet, warum machen die Grünen das so, weil sie keine Argumente dagegen setzen können. Aber liebe Grüne Politiker, seid ihr nicht diejenigen die eine Transparenz-Inititiative ins Leben gerufen habt. Nun habt ihr hier die Möglichkeit mit Fakten für die 2m Regelung einzutreten, aber von euch kommt nichts, vermutlich da ihr keine Fakten für ein Fortbestehen dieser Regelung habt und auch nicht finden werdet.



Das ist unfair, wenn man die Lösung schon kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (14. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> .
> 
> es sich einmal um Verkehrsrecht und zum anderen um Betretungsrecht handet, also rechtlich wie politisch zwei völlig verschiedne "Baustellen".



Kann es sein, daß du Thema qua juristischer Vorbildung etwas arg verkopft angehst? Hüben wie drüben geschieht faktisch das Gleiche, völlig wurscht, wie das juristisch oder politisch zu bewerten ist. Auf der einen Seite zwingt man die Radfahrer in Situationen, wo sie im Gewusel Slalom fahren und jedwede Fehlreaktion der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer antizipieren müssen, auf der anderen Seite spricht man ihnen die Fähigkeit ab, im Wald alle halbe Stunde mal unfallfrei an 'nem Wanderer vorbeizukommen. Daß das eine mit dem anderen nix zu tun habe, mag einem Juristen unmittelbar einsichtig sein, der juristische Laie faßt sich dennoch an den Kopf.
Klar, das Ziel ist, diese dümmliche Regelung loszuwerden, aber muß das partout aufgrund juristischer Spitzfindigkeiten geschehen oder könnte man nicht einfach mal an den gesunden Menschenverstand appellieren? In mir sträubt sich alles, mich überhaupt auf diese Denk- und Sprechweise einzulassen. Daß die Anti-AKW-Bewegung seinerzeit erst dann zum Erfolg kam, als sie sich auf dieses Spiel eingelassen und die juristischen Krümel in den Bau- und Betriebsgenehmigungen gesucht hat, ist mir bewußt. Auf das Feld des Gegners hat sie sich jedoch erst begeben, nachdem sie jahrelang geduldig und beharrlich ihre eigentlichen Argumente vorgetragen hatte. Daß sie damit keinen Erfolg gehabt hat, sollte man m.E. nicht zum Anlaß nehmen, im Dialog mit Behörden und Regierung die Vernunft völlig auszublenden - so sehr das auch manchmal geboten scheint.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## client (14. September 2013)




----------



## Sun on Tour (14. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> ... aber muß das partout aufgrund juristischer Spitzfindigkeiten geschehen oder könnte man nicht einfach mal an den gesunden Menschenverstand appellieren?...



Ein gutes Gesetz entspricht gesundem Menschenverstand.
Manchmal braucht`s ein wenig mehr - aber nicht beim Betretungsrecht im Walde.


----------



## client (14. September 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Konflikte entstehen doch nur, weil eine Gruppe glaubt bevorrechtigt zu sein.
> Keine Vorrechte - keine Konflikte.
> Keine 2-Meter-Regel - keine Vorrechte.
> 
> ...


In Bayern gibt es keine Konflikte zwischen den Vorrechte- Verlangern und den Bikern?
Das habe ich aber mehrfach anders erlebt!
Am Tegernsee wurde wegen Bikehassern schon startbereite Rennen verzögert.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> In Bayern gibt es keine Konflikte zwischen den Vorrechte- Verlangern und den Bikern?
> Das habe ich aber mehrfach anders erlebt!



Konflikte kann und wird es immer mal geben. Das ist menschlich.

Das interessante für diesen Fall ist doch, ob es in Bayern mehr Konflikte gibt, weil es dort keine 2-Meter-Regel gibt und ob die Mehrzahl der Konflikte auf <2-Meter-Wegen entstehen etc.

Ich erlebe hier in BW kaum Konflikte, aber wenn ich mal welche habe, hängen sie in der Mehrheit mit einer "Ich darf hier, Ihr nicht"-Haltung seitens der Spaziergänger zusammen. Und das gerade auch auf >2m-Wegen! 

Hier geht es doch um die Abschaffung einer Konflikt-fördernden Regelung:
- sie fördert eine Haltung, die Konflikte schürt (s.o.)
- sie beabsichtigt den Bikeverkehr auf wenige Wege zu konzentrieren statt zu entzerren
- Wege, die gerade aufgrund ihrer Breite besonders konfliktreich sind (höherer Geschwindigkeiten, größere Gruppen)
- und zudem besonders gerne von der _anderen_ Nutzergruppe begangen werden

Würden sich beide Seiten gleichberechtigt auf allen zur Verfügung stehenden Wegen mit einer "Ich darf hier und Ihr auch."-Haltung durch den Wald bewegen, gäbe es definitiv weniger Konflikte. Aufgrund der Haltung und aufgrund Entzerrung.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. September 2013)

Rennen sind nicht vom Betretungsrecht gedeckt.
Ansonsten stecken die Radfahrer in Bayern immer zurück anstatt für ihre Recht einzutreten, schieben die Schuld gerne auf andere Radfahrer und schüren hier sogar Konflikte untereinander. Die Lücke, die die zurückziehenden Radfahrer hinterlassen, wird von denen geschlossen, die hier Vorrechte für sich in Anspruch nehmen wollen.

Der Konflikt kommt nicht aus der Rechtslage, sondern aus seiner Unkenntnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oelli (14. September 2013)

@_Tilman_
Ich hab deinen Punkt verstanden und stimme zu 



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich erlebe hier in BW kaum Konflikte, aber wenn ich mal welche habe, hängen sie in der Mehrheit mit einer "Ich darf hier, Ihr nicht"-Haltung seitens der Spaziergänger zusammen.
> Und das gerade auch auf >2m-Wegen!



Geht mir hier in (Nord)RLP genauso. Ich habe schon etliche Wanderer erlebt die ausrasten und den Spazierstock schwingen wenn man sich:
-1x klingelnd
-langsam
-und enorm geduldig!
von hinten nähert.
Bedanken fürs platzmachen gehört natürlich dazu, oft kommen nur angepampte Flüche zurück... Aber man ist ja tolerant. 

Interessanterweise passierte das bisher immer ausnahmslos auf Wegen >2m. Der Altersdurchschnitt lag auch bei 65+ würde ich schätzen... 
Liegt vielleicht auch daran das sich genau diese Fraktion garnicht auf schmalere Wege begibt


----------



## trail_desire (14. September 2013)

Ich seh das ganze noch viel schlimmer als es ohnehin schon ist.
Auch wenn wir es schaffen die 2-Meter Regel zu kippen.....und das wird kommen, weil sich so ein Unsinn  nicht halten kann.....es wird noch ein langer Weg  werden bis wir wirklich Spaß haben können auf unseren Trails.
Neulich hab ich sehen müssen wie sie meinen Lieblingshometrail zerstört haben. Da werden mal eben Bäume die man für morsch erklärt mit der Winde umgezogen und über den Trail gelegt. Ganz ohne Säge. Mehrfach natürlich....soll so aussehen als wärs der Wind gewesen der die Bäume entwurtelt hat....komisch nur, dass der Wind nur in der tiefen Klamm wehte....exakt auf dem Trail. Vielleicht waren es die Biker selbst.....zu schnell....Fahrtwind....bumms....tzzzz. 
Was ich damit sagen will...in BW sind manche schon so verbohrt gegen MTB, dass es wahrscheinlich noch mehr Waldbesitzer, Förster und Forstbetreiber geben wird die nach einem Fall der 2-Meter Regel gegen uns arbeiten. Womöglich auch noch mehr Drähtespanner. nach dem Motto, denen geben wir´s. Das Gesetz erlaubt es zwar.....aber wenn die Wege schön unbrauchbar gemacht werden, bleiben die schon weg.
Mag in den Urlaubsregionen vielleicht noch funktionieren. 
Aber wenn bei uns im heimischen Wald mal Bäume auf dem Trail liegen, dann liegen die so lang bis der Weg eh zugewachsen ist.
Vielleicht gibt es ja bald Unterstützung von der Bikeindustrie. 
Wir brauchen keine weitere Laufradgröße.....liefert lieber zu jedem Bike gleich ne Motorsäge....


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2013)

Ich habe unter

https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw/posts/621309807914270

mal 4 Bilder gepostet, bei denen man sich hinsichlich der Wegebreite verlustieren kann.


----------



## Harvester (14. September 2013)

Gehört bei euch die Klappsäge nicht zum Equipment dazu? Ich dachte immer die Wege werden nur von den Bikern freigehalten....


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2013)

Harvester schrieb:


> Gehört bei euch die Klappsäge nicht zum Equipment dazu? Ich dachte immer die Wege werden nur von den Bikern freigehalten....



Doch, die gute Felco 600 ist eigentlich immer dabei, aber ab und zu nehme ich auch die Silky Big Boy mit. ;-)

Und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Omis größere Probleme haben, über die über den Weg liegenden Äste und kleineren Bäume zu kommen, als ich mit meinem Rad. Dem Forst scheint es gerade recht zu sein, wenn ein Weg mehr blockiert und weniger von Erholungsuchenden aufgesucht wird und die hiesigen Wandervereine haben scheinbar quantitativ wie qualitativ nicht die "Manpower" um die Wege zu räumen. Was ziemlich schade ist, denn mal einen Ast oder kleinen Baum wegräumen, kann ich nebenbei machen, aber die teils dringend benötigten Drainagen legen, würde ich doch lieber mit offizieller Genehmigung und sachkundiger Unterstützung machen.

Jedenfalls ist es schon lustig, dass die Wandervereine mangelnde Trailpflege seitens der Biker bemängeln:
1. dürften wir denn überhaupt Wege pflegen, auf denen wir gar nicht fahren dürfen?
2. die Dunkelziffer liegt bereits ziemlich hoch

Und das ist es auch, was mich an der Sache so ärgert:
- alle Seiten haben sich scheinbar wunderbar mit einer unsinnigen Regel arrangiert
- denn weil sie so offensichtlich unsinnig ist, kann man sie ja auch ignorieren, ein Auge zudrücken etc.
- aber wenn das so ist, kann man sie doch bitte auch abschaffen, oder?
- und damit Jugendarbeit, Trailpflege und der Begegnung auf Augenhöhe den Weg ebnen, statt einen Graubereich aufrechtzuerhalten, der meinem Rechts- und Demokratie-Verständnis nicht gut zu Gesicht steht


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2013)

Zurück zur Politik:
kennt jemand den CDU-Abgeordneten Stefan Teufel aus Rottweil? Der gute Mann hat klammheimlich am 2.9. im Landtag eine durchaus Bike-freundliche Anfrage gestellt. Keine Ahnung was daraus geworden ist und was dahinter steckt, aber man fragt sich schon warum die jetzt - jetzt erst und jetzt noch - das Thema aufgreifen.

Naja, egal, uns soll es recht sein.

Ich habe ihn dazu mal auf abgeordnetenwatch.de und Facebook gefragt und die Frage auch der CDU-Landtagsfraktion Baden-Württemberg auf Facebook. Leider alles (noch) nicht zu sehen. Im Gegensatz zu den Grünen kann man bei den Jungs nicht direkt an Pinnwand posten und bei abgeordnetenwatch.de dürfte das Thema noch in der Freigabeschleife sein.


----------



## Tilman (15. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Zurück zur Politik:
> kennt jemand den CDU-Abgeordneten Stefan Teufel aus Rottweil? Der gute Mann hat klammheimlich am 2.9. im Landtag eine durchaus Bike-freundliche Anfrage gestellt. Keine Ahnung was daraus geworden ist und was dahinter steckt, aber man fragt sich schon warum die jetzt - jetzt erst und jetzt noch - das Thema aufgreifen.



Die Anfrage ist vom 29.8., die Petition v. 24.8. ....

Das Ministerium hat eine Frist zur Antwort von drei Wochen, d.h. für die Anfrage v. 29.8. etwa bestenfalls, Postwege und Geschäftsgang im Landtag inbegriffen, bis zum Montag nach der Wahl . 

Zu Anfragen vgl. §§ 61 ff. der aktuellen Geschäftsordung (GO) des Landtages (PDF-Anhang). 

Wichtig ist die Möglichkeit für den Anfragesteller, nachzufragen (bei mündlicher Beantwortung im Landtag, sonst schriftlich), dafür läßt die Anfrage von Herrn Teufel MdL sicher noch genügend Raum. 

Zu Petitionen, wo wir schon mal bei der GO  sind, insges. vgl. Kap. XII dto. Pessimisten, die meinen, derlei Sachen gingen so einfach den Bach 'runter, mögen sich das näher durchlesen....


----------



## pndrev (15. September 2013)

Harvester schrieb:


> Gehört bei euch die Klappsäge nicht zum Equipment dazu? Ich dachte immer die Wege werden nur von den Bikern freigehalten....



Tatsächlich haben sich bei mir schon Wanderer bedankt, da "ohne euch Biker der Weg hier längst zugewachsen wäre".


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Tatsächlich haben sich bei mir schon Wanderer bedankt, da "ohne euch Biker der Weg hier längst zugewachsen wäre".



Hach, das sind doch gute Aussichten für die Zukunft! 

Wenn wir dann erst mal gemeinsam mit Alb- und Alpenverein Arbeitseinsätze durchführen, mit dem Radanhänger die Werkzeuge in den Wald ziehen, ordentlich anpacken und von den Alten die Tricks lernen, wie man einen Weg befestigt, ohne ihm den Charme zu nehmen...

Das wird schön! (und das meine ich absolut ernst)


----------



## TTT (15. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß du Thema qua juristischer Vorbildung etwas arg verkopft angehst? Hüben wie drüben geschieht faktisch das Gleiche, völlig wurscht, wie das juristisch oder politisch zu bewerten ist. Auf der einen Seite zwingt man die Radfahrer in Situationen, wo sie im Gewusel Slalom fahren und jedwede Fehlreaktion der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer antizipieren müssen, auf der anderen Seite spricht man ihnen die Fähigkeit ab, im Wald alle halbe Stunde mal unfallfrei an 'nem Wanderer vorbeizukommen. Daß das eine mit dem anderen nix zu tun habe, mag einem Juristen unmittelbar einsichtig sein, der juristische Laie faßt sich dennoch an den Kopf.
> Klar, das Ziel ist, diese dümmliche Regelung loszuwerden, aber muß das partout aufgrund juristischer Spitzfindigkeiten geschehen oder könnte man nicht einfach mal an den gesunden Menschenverstand appellieren? In mir sträubt sich alles, mich überhaupt auf diese Denk- und Sprechweise einzulassen. Daß die Anti-AKW-Bewegung seinerzeit erst dann zum Erfolg kam, als sie sich auf dieses Spiel eingelassen und die juristischen Krümel in den Bau- und Betriebsgenehmigungen gesucht hat, ist mir bewußt. Auf das Feld des Gegners hat sie sich jedoch erst begeben, nachdem sie jahrelang geduldig und beharrlich ihre eigentlichen Argumente vorgetragen hatte. Daß sie damit keinen Erfolg gehabt hat, sollte man m.E. nicht zum Anlaß nehmen, im Dialog mit Behörden und Regierung die Vernunft völlig auszublenden - so sehr das auch manchmal geboten scheint.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Ich sehe das auch so. Die Meßbarkeit mag für eine juristische Auseinandersetzung geeignet sein, in der Bevölkerung und bei den Abgeordneten eher auf Unverständnis stoßen. Der Vergleich mit den innerörtlichen Radwegen ist auch für mich das stärkste Argument von der Logik her, auch wenn es juristisch nicht verwertbar ist!

Wenn man die starken logischen Argumente ohne Rechtsrelevanz nicht nehmen will, sollte man gleich den juristischen Weg gehen. Wenn man aber zunächst den Weg der Meinungsbildung in der Bevölkerung und bei den Abgeordneten geht, dann sind die juristischen Argumente nur ein paar unter vielen und vielleicht nicht mal die stärksten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (15. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch so. Die Meßbarkeit mag für eine juristische Auseinandersetzung geeignet sein, in der Bevölkerung und bei den Abgeordneten eher auf Unverständnis stoßen. Der Vergleich mit den innerörtlichen Radwegen ist auch für mich das stärkste Argument von der Logik her, auch wenn es juristisch nicht verwertbar ist!
> 
> Wenn man die starken logischen Argumente ohne Rechtsrelevanz nicht nehmen will, sollte man gleich den juristischen Weg gehen. Wenn man aber zunächst den Weg der Meinungsbildung in der Bevölkerung und bei den Abgeordneten geht, dann sind die juristischen Argumente nur ein paar unter vielen und vielleicht nicht mal die stärksten...



Die Nicht-Meßbarkeit alleine ist sicher nicht der Knaller. Aber sie ist das entscheidende Argument, wenn es um strittige Bußgeldfestsetzungen geht. Und wenn es ums Geld geht, versteht jeder (von wegen Unverständnis), was das Problem ist.

Da der Minister Bode aber auch noch gesagt hat, man müsse die 2m gar nicht messen, fragt man sich allerdings schon deshalb, wogür sie dann im Gesetz stehen...


----------



## ciao heiko (15. September 2013)

Bei uns bringt jeder die Argumente die er am besten vertreten kann. Der eine wird aus seiner Sicht als Vereinstrainer argumentieren. Der andere vielleicht als Familienvater. Der nächste als Jurist. Am Ende wird es nicht ein Argument sein das sticht, sondern die Masse an unzufriedenen Leuten, die immer wieder nachhaken.
Der Gegener arbeitet doch genau so. Es geht nicht wirklich um Argumente, sonst wäre Politik einfach und die 2 Meter Regel schon längst Geschichte. Es geht darum eine möglichste breite Stimmung für sein Anliegen zu haben. 

Deshalb ist es gut, wenn wir auf jeder Ebene unser Anliegen vorbringen. Jeder auf seine Art, in seinen Kreisen und so oft wie er es am besten kann. Das ist uns bisher doch recht gut gelungen.

ciao heiko


----------



## Tilman (15. September 2013)

Wenn man nur lange genug sucht, findet man dann doch, warum des Problem ein Öko-Problem ist. Es gibt eine dem Vernehmen nach recht trittfeste  Pflanze, die heißt "Wegebreit", auch Breitwegerich genannt (auch u.a. Breitblättriger Wegerich, Großer Wegerich, Wegbreit, Wegeblatt, Wegtritt, Wegetrene), lat. _Plantago major_.

Daß der allerdings auf eine (Wege-) Breite von über 2m kommt, um als Maßstab in Frage zu kommen, dazu wäre beim Wegebreit Gentechnik erforderlich (z.B. Kreuzung mit einem Oktopus). Und da soll es ja Leute geben, die solche Notwendigkeiten zumindest öffentlich ganz und gar nicht zugeben würden......


----------



## ciao heiko (15. September 2013)

Eben bei MTB Kinzigtal gefunden:
http://www.mtb-kinzigtal.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=2059

Der Videowettbewerb ist eröffnet 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXJv3fCufSs&feature=c4-overview&list=UUahw8gcJF34beLDwDNVZvXQ"]Open Trails BW - YouTube[/nomedia]


..


----------



## Athabaske (15. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Videowettbewerb ist eröffnet
> 
> Open Trails BW - YouTube
> 
> ...


...super!


----------



## Tilman (15. September 2013)

Deutliche Worte der GRÜNEn Hessen 2012, da müssen Herrn Bode auch 2013 die Ohren klingen.

Siehe PDF-Anhang

Auszug unter https://www.facebook.com/grueneland...comment_id=6471846&offset=0&total_comments=62


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (15. September 2013)

Am Freitag ist mir ein nettes Booklet der Hochschwarzwald Tourismus GmbH in die Hände gefallen, da klingelts dann auch in den Ohren:

_Von blau über rot bis schwarz und vom gemütlichen Sträßchen bis zum Singletrail findet ihr im Naturpark Südschwarzwald Strecken aller Schwierigkeitsgrade._

Auf 44 Seiten kein Hinweis auf die unaussprechliche. Mein Tip an die Ersteller: Einfach ein bißchen mithelfen, dann braucht ihr eure schönen Broschüren nicht einstampfen


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Bei uns bringt jeder die Argumente die er am besten vertreten kann. Der eine wird aus seiner Sicht als Vereinstrainer argumentieren. Der andere vielleicht als Familienvater. Der nächste als Jurist. Am Ende wird es nicht ein Argument sein das sticht, sondern die Masse an unzufriedenen Leuten, die immer wieder nachhaken.
> Der Gegener arbeitet doch genau so. Es geht nicht wirklich um Argumente, sonst wäre Politik einfach und die 2 Meter Regel schon längst Geschichte. Es geht darum eine möglichste breite Stimmung für sein Anliegen zu haben.
> 
> Deshalb ist es gut, wenn wir auf jeder Ebene unser Anliegen vorbringen. Jeder auf seine Art, in seinen Kreisen und so oft wie er es am besten kann. Das ist uns bisher doch recht gut gelungen.



Genau so ist es! 
Jeder auf seine Art und für die jeweilige Zielgruppe passend.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. September 2013)

> Am Freitag ist mir ein nettes Booklet der Hochschwarzwald  Tourismus GmbH in die Hände gefallen, da klingelts dann auch in den  Ohren:
> 
> _Von blau über r......._n  Broschüren nicht einstampfen



...und genau das ist ja die Pointe - den Zweiradfahrer will man als Tourist schon da haben, seine Kohle natürlich auch - aber wehe er hat sein Gefährt dabei (ob nun Mountainbike oder Motorrad - in dem Fall wird beiden Steine in den Weg gelegt)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (15. September 2013)

Jetzt auch auf Antenne 1

http://www.antenne1.de/(7n5ag8rb2vk...reise-freizeit/1706/weg-mit-der-2-meter-regel

und auf Radio Regenbogen
http://www.regenbogen.de/tipps-trends/reise-freizeit/1738/weg-mit-der-2-meter-regel

Habt Ihr schon die Liste unserer Unterstüzer gesehen? Und wir sind noch nicht am Ende.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/unterstuetzer

ciao heiko


----------



## franzam (15. September 2013)

Hier nochmal ein Auszug aus der Zeitung des Bayerischen Waldbesitzerverbandes. Vernünftig und auch als Anregung für die Baden Würtemberger geeignet


----------



## Athabaske (16. September 2013)

es tut sich was

wir sollten aber daran bleiben...


----------



## Hockdrik (16. September 2013)

nur mal so am Rande: 29.000er Marke geknackt!


----------



## Hockdrik (16. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> es tut sich was
> 
> wir sollten aber daran bleiben...



Das ist doch endlich mal ein gutes erstes Zeichen!

Wer hat denn Kontakte in die (anderen) Parteien, um herauszufinden, ob und wie das Thema gesehen wird?


----------



## Tilman (16. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das ist doch endlich mal ein gutes erstes Zeichen!
> 
> Wer hat denn Kontakte in die (anderen) Parteien, um herauszufinden, ob und wie das Thema gesehen wird?


 
Solche Kontakte wären sicher nicht öffentlich......

Aber es sieht doch gut aus, daß die GRÜNEn sich im Facebook über die Sachlichkeit unserer Diskussion freuen (ein bißchen "spitze Feder" muß immer dabei sein) und FDP als auch CDU haben ja schon mit Anfragen an die Regierung, sprich letztendlich an den selbstverschuldet geplagten Minister Bode  , den Stachel gelöckt.

Ich erinnere mich daran, was uns der BWL Professor an der Uni (etwa 1976) mal über Innovationen sinngem. gesagt hat. 

Jemand hat eine gute Idee und hängt sich 'rein, das ist der Innovator (hier also die DIMB und die anderen Sportverbände). Dann kommen die Frühaufnehmer, dann die große Masse, dann die Spätaufnehmer und dann die ewig Gestrigen..... Zu letztgenannten gehören demnach CDU, FDP und GRÜNE dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge zufolge schon mal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (16. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Solche Kontakte wären sicher nicht öffentlich...



Stimmt! Dachte aber auch weniger daran hier die Kontakte zu veröffentlichen, sondern selbst mal nachzufragen. Eine tendenzielle Aussage wie "Die wissen nichts von einer Petition." oder "Oh ja, man beobachtet das ganz genau, hält es aber noch nicht für wahlentscheidend." wäre ja schon mal interessant.

Kann natürlich auch passieren, das man fragt und die Antwort lautet: "2-Meter-Regel? Welche 2-Meter-Regel?". 

Und selbst dann hat man mit seiner Nachfrage bei politischen Bekannten ja schon was erreicht.


----------



## Tilman (16. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Stimmt! Dachte aber auch weniger daran hier die Kontakte zu veröffentlichen, sondern selbst mal nachzufragen. Eine tendenzielle Aussage wie "Die wissen nichts von einer Petition." oder "Oh ja, man beobachtet das ganz genau, hält es aber noch nicht für wahlentscheidend." wäre ja schon mal interessant.
> 
> Kann natürlich auch passieren, das man fragt und die Antwort lautet: "2-Meter-Regel? Welche 2-Meter-Regel?".
> 
> Und selbst dann hat man mit seiner Nachfrage bei politischen Bekannten ja schon was erreicht.


 
Alles klaro, genau so mache ich es auch.


----------



## achim1 (16. September 2013)

Copy/Paste von Herrn Abal:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44469--f401245.html#q401245


----------



## TTT (16. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Die Nicht-Meßbarkeit alleine ist sicher nicht der Knaller. Aber sie ist das entscheidende Argument, wenn es um strittige Bußgeldfestsetzungen geht. Und wenn es ums Geld geht, versteht jeder (von wegen Unverständnis), was das Problem ist.
> 
> Da der Minister Bode aber auch noch gesagt hat, man müsse die 2m gar nicht messen, fragt man sich allerdings schon deshalb, wogür sie dann im Gesetz stehen...



Tilman, Du hast doch Recht mit dem Argument, das will doch gar niemand bestreiten. Ich fand es halt nicht schön und es ist auch nicht zweckmäßig andere Argumente klein zu reden, nur weil sie juristisch nicht verwertbar sind!
Die Grünen argumentieren doch auch größtenteils nicht juristisch und da ist der Vergleich mit den innerörtlichen Radwegen einfach genial, weil er die Verlogenheit der Argumente aufzeigt. Die selben Leute die diese Rad-/Fußwege beführworten sind im Wald plötzlich dagegen trotz niedrigerer Verkehrsdichte, niedrigerer Geschwindigkeit,...
Deswegen habe ich das bei der Debatte bei der Petition auch als Proargument geschrieben und das Voting zeigt doch, daß dies für viele nachvollziehbar ist.
Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, jeder nach seinen Vorlieben dann ergibt das ein gutes Ganzes! Was nicht heißt, daß man hier nicht auch Argumente, die falsch sind als solche in Frage stellen sollte!
Wenns dann um eine Klage geht, dann siehts anders aus aber da halten sich die meinsten dann auch zurück. Dann fängst Du wahrscheinlich erst an Dich richtig auszutoben...


----------



## JayDee1982 (16. September 2013)

achim1 schrieb:


> Copy/Paste von Herrn Abal:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44469--f401245.html#q401245




Lol wie lustig er doch ist....

Schön das man Ausnahmeregelungen schaffen will, aber dies wird wohl genau so gemacht wie mit Solarparks, Windanlagen etc....

Alle sind für Windparks, Solar-Parks, Biogasanlagen, etc..... solange sie nicht in der eigenen Region/Umgebung, sprich vor der eigenen Haustüre errichtet werden sollen.

Bestes Bsp. bei mir in der Region haben sich die Ortsgruppen der Grünen zu einem Protest mit Unterschriftenaktion gegen eine Biogasanlage gestreubt.... 
Ein paar Kilometer weiter wurde der Standort für Windkrafträder geprüft auch hier gab es Proteste aus der Bevölkerung und der Politik.

Nichts anderes wird mit den Trails passieren....
Die eine Gruppe plant es, die andere Spricht sich dagegen aus und am Ende hat alles nur eine riesen Haufen an Papier, Zeit und vorallem Geld gekostet.


Man soll sich in der Region für ein gutes Wegenetz einsetzen?!
Ja dann schreibt doch mal dem Forstamt mit einer konkreten Anfrage.... Mehr als eine Absage kommt nicht zurück und auf einen offenen Dialog bzw auf eine Diskusion lassen die sich zu 98% auch nicht ein, sondern löschen einfach die Antwort auf die Absage.


----------



## Redshred (16. September 2013)

es scheint so als gäbe es ein beherschendes Thema:http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/baden_wuerttemberg-913-0.html


----------



## TTT (16. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Lol wie lustig er doch ist....
> 
> Schön das man Ausnahmeregelungen schaffen will, aber dies wird wohl genau so gemacht wie mit Solarparks, Windanlagen etc....
> 
> ...



Vor allem ist er doch auf meine Fragen (die 1. mal ausgenommen) überhaupt nicht eingegangen. Da wird er sich wohl noch mal auf den Schlips treten lassen müssen!

Zu Deinen Anmerkungen bzgl. Windparks...
Würde man die Bevölkerung sich dran beteiligen lassen (finanziell) dann wäre auch die Akzeptanz wesentlich höher. Leider ist es meist so, daß sich einige Konzerne dran ne goldene Nase verdienen wollen aber die Landschaftsverschandelung, Geruchsbelästigung, etc. tragen die vor Ort. Komischerweise kann man sich an diesen Projekten meist nicht beteiligen, die Rendite ist dank entsprechender Abnahmegarantien ja nicht nur sicher, sondern für das Risiko auch ungemein hoch.

Übertragen auf die 2m Regel: Vielleicht sollten wir ab und zu mal die Wanderer mit unseren Bikes fahren lassen, damit sie auch wollen, daß die Wege freigegeben sind.


----------



## JayDee1982 (16. September 2013)

Mit der beteiligung hast du schon recht.... 

Aber die, die meist am lautesten schreien, nach ökologischer Energie etc, sind auch die ersten, die schreien wenn man denen so was vor die Haustüre setzt.
In erster Linie geht es mal nicht ums verdienen, sondern um das Prinzip....

Und dieses heuchlerische getuhe geht mir da einfach auf den Sack, besonders von einer Partei, die sehr für ökologische Energie ist, das die dann Projekte in einer Region wieder verteufelt ist schon sehr lächerlich.


----------



## ciao heiko (16. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein schönes Video beim Video Contest des Schwarzwaldtourismus gefunden das den ersten Platz verdient hätte. 
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2

Bitte dafür Voten!!!

Einfach auf "find ich spitze klicken" Keine weiteren Angaben notwendig.

ciao heiko


----------



## decay (16. September 2013)

*rofl*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (16. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Nichts anderes wird mit den Trails passieren....
> Die eine Gruppe plant es, die andere Spricht sich dagegen aus und am Ende hat alles nur eine riesen Haufen an Papier, Zeit und vorallem Geld gekostet.
> 
> 
> ...



Gottseidank ist auch schon in dieser Republik das Gegenteil passiert.

Damit man aber wenigstens keine Ausnahmen von der "2m-Regel" erörtern und damit Behörden beschäftigen muß, muß die Regelung weg.


----------



## pezolived (16. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe da ein schönes Video beim Video Contest des Schwarzwaldtourismus gefunden das den ersten Platz verdient hätte.
> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2
> ...



Yep, macht da mal alle mit und schubst das nach vorne! 
Aktuell Platz 7 im Ranking. Um auf Platz 1 zu kommen, braucht's nur etwa 250 Stimmen, was aber fast das 8-fache der bisherigen ist.
Svabian: Koschd nix! (aber ist witzig und erzeugt Aufmerksamkeit an nützlicher Stelle)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2013)

Und schwup-di-wupp sind es schon 121 Stimme. Schön brav überall verteilen in eurem Umfeld. Es wäre sehr nett, wenn dieser Beitrag dann gewinnt.

http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2

Vor allem bin ich gespannt was dann passiert.

Edit: Aus den AGB zu dem ganzen:
"Die finale Bewertung der Videos erfolgt nach dem 31.10. 13 durch eine Jury, die vom Veranstalter bestimmt wird. Zu den Bewertungskriterien zählen Kreativität, Originalität wie spektakuläre Aufnahmen, spannende Themen und außergewöhnliche Ansichten."

http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/layout/set/blank/Teilnahmebedingungen-Videowettbewerb

Na da weiß ich was passiert.


----------



## gerdi1 (17. September 2013)

So. In der Petition steh ich schon lang drin, das Video hab ich auch schon gevotet und hab mir jetzt mal den Spass gemacht aufgrund dieser Seite:
http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/Media/Pauschalen/Mountainbiken-4-Tage-Singletrails-im-Schwarzwald
über den, auf der Homepage vorhandenen "Kuckuk" Chat nachzufragen, ob die Tour überhaupt legal ist. Hier mal der Verlauf, sobald ich ne Mail bekomme gibts mehr Info dazu:

_(02:41:19) Visitor 79224943: Hallo, ich schau mir gerade die Seite "4 Tage über die schönsten Singeltrails im Schwarzwald" an. Das ist doch garnicht erlaubt soweit ich weiss? 
(02:41:26) *** Tourist-Information Hochschwarzwald joined the chat ***
(02:41:41) Visitor 79224943: Oder hab ich was verpasst und ich darf im Schwarzwald wieder biken?
(02:42:06) Tourist-Information Hochschwarzwald: Kuckuck! Herzlich willkommen im Chat. 
(02:42:18) Tourist-Information Hochschwarzwald: Bitte warten Sie einen Augenblick. Ich melde mich gleich mit den von Ihnen gewünschten Informationen zurück. Danke für Ihre Geduld.
(02:46:33) Tourist-Information Hochschwarzwald: Für genaue Auskünfte über diese Singeltrails wenden Sie sich doch direkt an den Anbieter www.beitune.de . Dort bekommen Sie sicher genau Auskünfte welche Trails dort angeboten werden.
(02:48:08) Visitor 79224943: Mir geht es nicht darum, welche es sind, sondern darum, dass ich in BW aufgrund des Waldgesetzes nur Wege fahren darf, die 2 Meter oder breiter sind. Hat sich da was geändert oder bieten Sie hier auf Ihren Seiten Touren an, die eigentlich nicht gefahre werden dürfen?
(02:51:05) Visitor 79224943: Ich frage mich, wie man mit illegalen Dingen Werbung betreiben darf / kann
(02:52:41) Tourist-Information Hochschwarzwald: Ich leite Ihre Anfrage aus dem Chat an die bearbeitende Stelle weiter, damit Sie eine fundierte Antwort bekommen. Bitte teilen Sie mir Ihre Mailadresse mit.
(02:53:44) Visitor 79224943: gerne. Meine Adresse: ***@web.de
(02:54:22) Tourist-Information Hochschwarzwald: Vielen Dank ich werde Ihre Fragen weiterleiten, Sie bekommen von uns Antwort.
(03:03:37) *** Tourist-Information Hochschwarzwald left the chat ***
(03:47:16) *** Visitor 79224943 left the chat ***_


----------



## client (17. September 2013)

In München beim ADFC kannte niemand die Online- Petition.
Der ADFC BW sollte alle anderen Bundesländer- ADFC- Geschäftsstellen  informieren, damit deren Mitglieder an dem Voting teilnehmen können.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (17. September 2013)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> So. In der Petition steh ich schon lang drin, das Video hab ich auch schon gevotet und hab mir jetzt mal den Spass gemacht aufgrund dieser Seite:
> http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/Media/Pauschalen/Mountainbiken-4-Tage-Singletrails-im-Schwarzwald
> über den, auf der Homepage vorhandenen "Kuckuk" Chat nachzufragen, ob die Tour überhaupt legal ist. Hier mal der Verlauf, sobald ich ne Mail bekomme gibts mehr Info dazu:
> 
> ...




Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt !
Ich finde übrigens die Mountainbike Bilder der Seite schon sehr 
grenzwertig .

Also wenn die Wege Zwei Meter Breit sind ist ja alles OK !







Danke für die Vielen LIKES meines Videos ! http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2


----------



## pezolived (17. September 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Also wenn die Wege Zwei Meter Breit sind ist ja alles OK !



Wird schon hinkommen, denn mit Wegbreite kann hier ja nur der Platz zwischen den Bäumen gemeint sein. 



> Danke für die Vielen LIKES meines Videos ! http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2


Gerne! Die Tonspur finde ich übrigens so richtig genial, dieses Umkippen des Vogelgezwitschers in den Alarmton. 

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Freeride Bührer (17. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Wird schon hinkommen, denn mit Wegbreite kann hier ja nur der Platz zwischen den Bäumen gemeint sein.
> 
> Gerne! Die Tonspur finde ich übrigens so richtig genial, dieses Umkippen des Vogelgezwitschers in den Alarmton.
> 
> ...



Danke Danke ! 

Hat jemand schon mal den §5 des Videocontests gelesen ? 

§ 5 Inhaltliche Anforderung
Das Thema umfasst alle nichtmotorisierten Arten der Bewegung auf Fahrrädern beispielsweise Mountainbiken, Toureradeln, Rennradfahren etc., d*ie auf rechtlich dafür vorgesehenen Geländen im Schwarzwald ausgeübt werden können. Besondere Anforderungen von Schutzgebieten sind zu beachten.*


----------



## Athabaske (17. September 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt !
> Ich finde übrigens die Mountainbike Bilder der Seite schon sehr
> grenzwertig .
> 
> Also wenn die Wege Zwei Meter Breit sind ist ja alles OK...]



...finde jetzt eher die Fahrtechnik grenzwertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (17. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> In München beim ADFC kannte niemand die Online- Petition.
> Der ADFC BW sollte alle anderen Bundesländer- ADFC- Geschäftsstellen  informieren, damit deren Mitglieder an dem Voting teilnehmen können.


Ist in Arbeit!


----------



## JayDee1982 (17. September 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Danke Danke !
> 
> Hat jemand schon mal den §5 des Videocontests gelesen ?
> 
> ...



Jap haben wir 
Eine oder zwei Seiten weiter vorher haben wir auch schon den Gewinner ermittelt..... das ist das Video mit dem Wutach-Flow-Trail


----------



## Redshred (17. September 2013)

@Freeride Bührer verlinke doch noch von You Tube  auf die Schwarzwaldseite.  888 zu 138


----------



## JayDee1982 (17. September 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Danke für die Vielen LIKES meines Videos ! http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2



Das Video könnt ihr übrigens mehr als nur einmal Voten


----------



## TTT (17. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Das Video könnt ihr übrigens mehr als nur einmal Voten



Nur nicht an einem Tag


----------



## TTT (17. September 2013)

Wie angekündigt habe ich nicht locker gelassen. Da hier aber mit copy  and paste geschafft wird hab ichs mir auch erst mal einfach gemacht.
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44469--f405358.html#q405358
Wie immer Interesse bekunden und evtl. selber nachhaken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (17. September 2013)

zwar noch nicht in unserem Sinn aber schon wesentlich vorsichtiger und vor allem nicht mit copy and paste die Antwort von Fr. Lindlohr auf Michael Wolf:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44441--f392220.html#q392220

Im übrigen habe ich heute wieder erfahren, daß viele die Petition noch nicht kennen und die normalen Unterschriftenlisten für viele DER Weg ist!


----------



## JayDee1982 (17. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Nur nicht an einem Tag



Sobald du dich aus dem I-Net auswählst und dann wieder einwählst, dann sollte es gehen. Dann hast ja ne neue IP


----------



## HelmutK (18. September 2013)

*auf Facebook:*

Ein Betretungsrecht für alle Bürger?

Wenn man Diskussionen über das Betretungsrecht verfolgt, so scheint es nicht um ein gleichberechtigtes Betretungsrecht für alle Bürger zu gehen. Vielmehr wird munter differenziert zwischen Fußgängern, Spaziergängern, Wanderern, Walkern, Joggern, Hundebesitzern, Reitern, Radfahrern, Mountainbikern, etc. und über das tatsächliche oder häufig auch nur vermeintliche Fehlverhalten anderer geschimpft. Und es wird munter und gerne auch unter Anführung von persönlichen Erfahrungen darüber diskutiert und gestritten, wieso und weshalb eben nicht jeder die gleichen Betretungsrechte haben könne. Aber warum denn nicht?

Der Land Reform (Scotland) Act 2003 gibt "everyone", also Jedermann (und natürlich auch -frau), ein ganz einfaches "access right":

"(a) the right to be, for any purposes set out in subsection (3) below, on land; and (b) the right to cross land."

und zu den erlaubten Zwecken in der subsection (3) gehört auch die Erholung ("for recreational purposes"). Es wird nicht differenziert, ob man zu Fuß, auf dem Pferd oder auf dem Fahrrad/Mountainbike unterwegs ist. Jedermann (-frau) hat die selben access rights und muss akzeptieren, dass auch andere diese Rechte haben und ausüben. Es gibt nur eine Spielregel:

"A person has access rights only if they are exercised responsibly."

Und das Gesetz sagt auch, wann das der Fall ist:

"In determining whether access rights are exercised responsibly a person is to be presumed to be exercising access rights responsibly if they are exercised so as not to cause unreasonable interference with any of the rights (whether access rights, rights associated with the ownership of land or any others) of any other person..."

und

"In this section the references to the responsible exercise of access rights are references to the exercise of these rights in a way which is lawful and reasonable and takes proper account of the interests of others and of the features of the land in respect of which the rights are exercised."

Jedermann (-frau) hat also auf die Rechte anderer Naturbesucher angemessen Rücksicht zu nehmen und darf diese nicht einschränken. Das Betretungsrecht in Schottland ist also in einem gewissen Sinne auch ein Recht auf Gegenseitigkeit. In diesem Sinne zeigt das schottische Betretungsrecht ein menschliches Gesicht. Nur wer anderen ihr Betretungsrecht tatsächlich zugesteht und dieses achtet, kann selbst für sich das Betretungsrecht in Anspruch nehmen. 

Das nennen wir ein Betretungsrecht für alle Bürger! Und deshalb fordern wir die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel!

Aber was hat nun eigentlich Schottland mit Baden-Württemberg zu tun? Nun, eigentlich dürfte in Baden-Württemberg nichts anderes gelten, wenn man die durch das Grundgesetz vorgegebene freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung in Baden-Württemberg auch im Betretungsrecht Ernst nehmen würde. Das Beispiel Hessen zeigt, dass ein solches demokratisches  Betretungsrecht für alle Bürger möglich ist.

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Wegbreitenregelungen_im_Lichte_des_Grundgesetz.pdf


----------



## Hockdrik (18. September 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Aber was hat nun eigentlich Schottland mit Baden-Württemberg zu tun? Nun, eigentlich dürfte in Baden-Württemberg nichts anderes gelten



Es sei denn, die baden-württembergischen Politiker trauen ihren Bürgern weniger Eigenverantwortung und Rücksichtnahme zu als die schottischen Politiker...


----------



## muddymartin (18. September 2013)

Heute im Südkurier

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...iker-sammeln-Unterschriften;art372530,6295711


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2013)

Man muss von Baden-Württemberg aus gar nicht unbedingt bis nach Schottland blicken.
Gleich nebenan in Bayern ist das Recht auf Erholung in der freien Natur sogar ein in der Verfassung verankertes Grundrecht - und das nicht nur für Fußgänger:



			
				Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz BV schrieb:
			
		

> Der Genuß der Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur, insbesondere das Betreten von Wald und Bergweide, das Befahren der Gewässer und die Aneignung wildwachsender Waldfrüchte in ortsüblichem Umfang ist jedermann gestattet.



Mit dem vom Verfassungsgeber klar zum Ausdruck gebrachten Zweck des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV, die Erholung in der freien Natur und den Genuss der Naturschönheiten zu ermöglichen, lässt es sich nicht vereinbaren, dieses Recht zu beschränken auf Wanderer und Spaziergänger und andere Möglichkeiten des Naturgenusses von vornherein auszuschließen. Es ist zwar einzuräumen, dass die meisten der Erholungsuchenden und Naturfreunde die freie Natur zu Fuß betreten werden. Der in einem umfassenden Sinne zu verstehende Schutzbereich des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV würde jedoch - bezogen auf die heutigen Verhältnisse und Möglichkeiten der Erholung in der freien Natur - zu sehr eingeengt, würden nicht auch andere natürliche und herkömmliche Fortbewegungsarten des Menschen mit erfasst. Auch das Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz selbst trägt dem Rechnung, indem es Radfahrer, Skifahrer und Schlittenfahrer dem Kreis der erholungssuchenden Wanderer gleichstellt (vgl. Art. 27 Abs. 2, Abs. 1, Art. 29 BayNatSchG), so der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof in seinem Beschluss vom 16.06.1975.

Nur ab und an müsste man die Verwaltung in Bayern mal daran erinnern.


----------



## dinamo79 (18. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> ...Im übrigen habe ich heute wieder erfahren, daß viele die Petition noch nicht kennen und die normalen Unterschriftenlisten für viele DER Weg ist!


 
Ich habe gestern vor allem auch wieder erfahren, dass zahlreiche Bikeshop-Betreiber sich des Problems nicht wirklich bewusst sind, man arrangiert sich mit der Tolerierung des derzeitigen Zustands (keine Kontrollen des Verbotes).

Das sich die Situation jederzeit zuspitzen könnte - wie in Kirchzarten gesehen oder jüngst mit den Drahtseil-Anschlägen in Albstadt - ist den meisten wohl nicht bewusst. 

Daher sollten wir auch da weiter ansetzen und Bikeshop-Betreiber zum mitmachen animieren, meine örtlichen Händler habe ich schon dafür gewonnen und werde ihnen nun Poster und Flyer des DIMB weiterleiten. Gut fände ich auch, wenn jemand vom DIMB eine Vorlage für Unterschriften online stellen könnte, die könnte man in den Shops auslegen, denn viele "Otto-Normal-Radler" (Touren- und Rennradler) sind sich der Problematik nicht bewusst und vermutlich auch noch nicht so bewandert im Internet, vor Ort unterschreiben würden sie jedoch sicher.

Wie den DIMB-Verantwortlichen per Mail mitgeteilt, möchte ich gerne meinen Beitrag leisten und die Bikeshops bei mir hier unten im Südwesten "bearbeiten", fände es auch gut, wenn weitere Biker in BaWü mit ihren lokalen Händlern sprechen und dort das entsprechende Infomaterial (Poster, Flyer, Hinweise zur Online-Petition, Unterschriftenlisten) bereitstellen.

Schaut man sich den Verlauf der Petition an, dann erkennen wir, dass wir nun in den flachen Wachstumsbereich gelangen, die Weiterleitung in den entsprechenden Online-Communities hat eine gewisse Sättigung erreicht.
Durch die Erschliessung der lokalen Shops vor Ort könnten wir eventuell noch einen zusätzlichen Schub erreichen, solange das Wetter mitspielt - hoffen wir auf einen goldenen Herbst - werden die Händler und Shops noch gut besucht, dies sollte man sich zu Nutze machen.


Das klang zum Schluss nun fast schon zu wirtschaftlich, aber ich hoffe ihr konntet das Anliegen nachvollziehen und teilt die Meinung, das Biken gibt uns persönlich so viel, da kann man sicher auch mal einen bescheidenen Beitrag leisten 



EDIT:
Die Frage nach den Unterschrift-Listen ignorieren, habe die Liste auf der Openetition-Seite gefunden


----------



## Tilman (18. September 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Schaut man sich den Verlauf der Petition an, dann erkennen wir, dass wir nun in den flachen Wachstumsbereich gelangen, die Weiterleitung in den entsprechenden Online-Communities hat eine gewisse Sättigung erreicht.


 
Gute Sachem mit den Shops, 

was den "flachen Wachstumsbereich" angeht, wird die Sache nach aktueller Lage der Dinge zu niedrig, wenn wir auf unter 300 Votes am Tag kommen


----------



## client (18. September 2013)

Sendet den Petitionslink an die AstA- Büros der Hochschulen.
Vielleicht bringt das weitere Unterstützer.


----------



## dogzice (18. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> [...]wird die Sache nach aktueller Lage der Dinge zu niedrig, wenn wir auf unter 300 Votes am Tag kommen


 
sorry, aber kurze Frage für mich zum Verständnis, ich hab's vermutlich noch nicht ganz begriffen: das hört sich an, als ob unbedingt die 50k Unterschriften im angegebenen Zeitraum erreicht werden *müssen*.   Ich dachte es ist kein Zwang die zu erreichen? Oder würde es bedeuten, dass das selbstgesteckte Ziel nicht erreicht wurde? Bringt's denn für den weiteren Verlauf was, wenn die 50k erreicht werden? Also ich meine wird die Petition dann bspw. "offiziell anerkannt" oder entsteht dann eine Verpflichtung der Regierung/des Ministeriums sich damit zu beschäftigen, oder ähnliche Sachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Heute im Südkurier
> 
> http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...iker-sammeln-Unterschriften;art372530,6295711





Endlich mal wieder ein Artikel, der auch die Biker zu Wort kommen lässt! Und in dem es nicht nur um Konfrontation geht, sondern auch um Chancen (Jugend, Sport, Natur). Freut mich, dass die Presse auch mal was Neutrales bis Bike-freundliches abdruckt!


----------



## Tilman (18. September 2013)

dogzice schrieb:


> sorry, aber kurze Frage für mich zum Verständnis, ich hab's vermutlich noch nicht ganz begriffen: das hört sich an, als ob unbedingt die 50k Unterschriften im angegebenen Zeitraum erreicht werden *müssen*.   Ich dachte es ist kein Zwang die zu erreichen? Oder würde es bedeuten, dass das selbstgesteckte Ziel nicht erreicht wurde? Bringt's denn für den weiteren Verlauf was, wenn die 50k erreicht werden? Also ich meine wird die Petition dann bspw. "offiziell anerkannt" oder entsteht dann eine Verpflichtung der Regierung/des Ministeriums sich damit zu beschäftigen, oder ähnliche Sachen?


 
Was nicht geschrieben seht, muß man auch nicht begreifen 

Von "müssen" steht da nirgens etwas und von "unbedingt" erst recht nix. Für mich hört sich das, was ich da geschrieben hatte, ganz unkompliziert so an, daß es doch nett wäre, wenn wir die 50 k und mehr Unterstützer bekämen.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. September 2013)

ÜBERSETZUNG(sversuch...):
D.h. die fast 30.000 jetzt sind schon mal ein Erfolg, aber mehr, auch mehr als 50.000, sind der Sache _mehr_ dienlich, denn sie können je mehr desto weniger ignoriert werden.

Zudem ist jeder der unterschrieben hat, ein Biker und/oder Bürger mehr, der sich bewusst mit dem Thema beschäftigt und für eine Abschaffung gestimmt hat. Das wird uns dann auch über die Petition hinaus helfen, was die Stimmung im Land angeht und die Möglichkeit, Leute zu mobilisieren. Hoffe ich doch mal sehr! 

Vielleicht noch als sportlicher Ansporn trotz allem Ernst des Themas: 
in Hessen waren es am Ende der Petition knapp 50.000 und das sollte man doch in BaWü mit mehr Einwohnern, Bikes und Bergen knacken können und wollen, oder? ;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. September 2013)

Unbefriedigende Antwort von Cem:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-1031-71351--f397421.html#q397421


----------



## Hockdrik (18. September 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Unbefriedigende Antwort von Cem:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-1031-71351--f397421.html#q397421



Naja, das liest sich doch immerhin wie eine Bereitschaft, die bestehende Regelung zumindest zu überprüfen. Ähnliches haben wir in letzter Zeit auch schon von anderen GRÜNEN gelesen, nachdem sie zuvor nur falsche Behauptungen immer und immer wieder zitiert haben.

Ich sehe das als zwar nur kleinen Schritt, aber in die richtige Richtung!

Hier die Passage, die mir Hoffnung macht:
_"Ich habe sehr bewusst erklärt, dass berücksichtigt werden sollte, wie andere Bundesländer mit der Problematik umgehen und welche Lösungen sich dort bewährt haben. Das meine ich auch so. Und auf dieser Grundlage und anhand dieser Erfahrungen sollte es doch möglich sein, zu einer für alle Seiten akzeptablen Lösung zu kommen."_


----------



## Athabaske (18. September 2013)

...Ihr habt aber schon gesehen, dass diese Antwort schon ziemlich kalter Kaffee ist, immerhin noch aus dem August...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. September 2013)

Die Antwort ist von heute. Die Frage was aus dem August.


----------



## Athabaske (18. September 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist von heute. Die Frage was aus dem August.


...oh, stimmt natürlich!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (18. September 2013)

Eine Maßnahme gegen das Abflachen der Kurve:

http://www.adfc.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (18. September 2013)

trail_desire schrieb:


> dpa Marcel Reich-Ranicki
> 
> 
> Kurz vor Beginn der Frankfurter Buchmesse findet der  Literaturkritiker Marcel Reich-Ranicki lobende Worte für die deutsche  Bikegegenwartsliteratur. Sie sei unterhaltsamer geworden seit der Diskussion über die 2m-Regel.....



Grad läuft die Meldung durch's Netz, daß Reich-Ranicki heute gestorben ist.


----------



## muddymartin (18. September 2013)

30.000!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> 30.000!!!



Ich habe mehr: 30.005! 
OK, Du warst schneller!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. September 2013)

Die 3tausennochwas Fans von Local Outerwear wissen jetzt auch bescheid! 

Bitte gerne dort teilen und liken!


----------



## bonefacker (19. September 2013)

Mal als Beispiel welche Probleme wir in Baden-Württemberg haben:

http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/voralb/Kritik-an-Radmarathon;art5775,2210112

Man muss dazu sagen das die komplette Strecke des Marathons auf Wegen breiter 2m stattgefunden hat. Aber selbst auf diesen Strecken will die Jägerschaft die Radfahrer nicht dulden. Mit so einem Gegenwind ist es für die Organisatoren des Marathons sicher nicht leicht die Veranstaltung im nächsten Jahr wieder zu starten.


----------



## Beorn (19. September 2013)

Rund um Gruibingen hats sowieso keine Viecher im Wald, nur Autobahn.

Jäger halt, bei den meisten hilft da nix mehr außer dem, was die machen, man aber nicht schreibt...

Einfach wieder reichlich Wölfe und Luchse, dazu ein paar Bären, dann brauchts keine Jäger mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. September 2013)

bonefacker schrieb:


> (...) Aber selbst auf diesen Strecken will die Jägerschaft die Radfahrer nicht dulden. Mit so einem Gegenwind ist es für die Organisatoren des Marathons sicher nicht leicht die Veranstaltung im nächsten Jahr wieder zu starten. [/SIZE][/FONT]



Bei Licht betrachtet ist das halt ein klassischer Interessenkonflikt und zwar in diesem Fall sogar - im Gegensatz zur 2-Meter-Regel, die Fußgänger vor Bikern schützen soll, ohne dass es in der Realität nennenswerte Probleme gibt - ein in der Realität durchaus nachvollziehbarer Konflikt.

Denn der Freizeitdruck erschwert das Jagen und macht damit die Erfüllung der vom Forst vorgegebenen Abschussquote (noch) schwieriger. Wenn ich die Aussagen in dem Artikel richtig lese, fordern sie ja nicht direkt die Einstellung des Marathons, sondern alternativ die Reduzierung der Abschussquote und/oder die Minderung der Pacht.

Am Ende muss sich die Gesellschaft und jeder Jäger bewusst machen, dass wir in einem dichtbesiedelten Land wohnen. Da müssen Interessen abgewogen werden. 

Die Frage ist auch, ob sich das Wild in Gebieten mit hohem Freizeitdruck wirklich noch so sehr an einem Radler in der Dämmerung stört. Dazu gibt es bestimmt 2 widersprüchliche Studien. ;-) Es wäre aber tatsächlich interessant zu wissen, was den Jägern die Situation erleichtern würde. Also wo wir mehr/besser Rücksicht nehmen könnten. Thema Dämmerung wurde ja angeschnitten, querfeldein sollte eh tabu sein...

Ich glaube auch hier würde ein Dialog helfen!


----------



## Athabaske (19. September 2013)

...es würde reichen die Winterfütterungen und andere Zufütterungen einzustellen, dann benötigst Du keine Großraubtiere mehr. Die dezimieren entgegen anders lautenden Vorstellungen den Bestand an Rot- und Schwarzwild nur in sehr geringem Maße. Krankheit und Hunger sind da sehr viel "effektiver".

Bin mal sehr gespannt, wie das ausgeht. Das Interesse des einzelnen Jagdpächters gegen das Interesse vieler, die im Wald Sport machen wollen. Dass Wild durch regelmäßig im Wald auftauchende Sportler dauerhaft gestört oder vertrieben wird ist ein weiteres Kapitel im Leerbuch "Jägerlatein und seine Anwendung".

"Schön" im Zusammenhang mit der Aufforderung wir sollten doch lokal die Freigabe einzelner Strecken beantragen. Da müssen dann Forst, Jagd und Besitzer erst einmal zu einer gemeinsamen Meinung kommen...


----------



## Tofi02 (19. September 2013)

Moin,



Tilman schrieb:


> Gute Sachem mit den Shops,
> 
> was den "flachen Wachstumsbereich" angeht, wird die Sache nach aktueller Lage der Dinge zu niedrig, wenn wir auf unter 300 Votes am Tag kommen



wenn man sich die Mitgliederzahlen der einzelnen Verbände - Tante Google nennt nachfolgende Zahlen - anschaut, wundert mich die doch niedrige Anzahl der Petitionszeichner. 

DIMB - rund 50.000 Mitglieder 
BDR - rund 135.000 Mitglieder
ADFC - rund 130.000 Mitglieder
und weitere....

Selbst wenn man eine Überdeckung der Mitgliederzahlen und nur eine anteilige Beteiligung annimmt, sollten dabei doch alleine aus den organisierten Radfahrern 50.000 Zeichner zu motivieren sein.

Ich bin kein Mitglied in einem der Verbände, könnte mir aber neben den bereits geschehen Webseitenaufrufen auch eine Mailingaktion per Post oder einen EMail Newsletter vorstellen, um zumindestens alle Mitglieder über die Petition zu infomieren. Geht da was in der Hinsicht oder liege ich falsch mit meinen Annahmen ?

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## rayc (19. September 2013)

Vom DIMB gab es einen Newsletter zum Thema.
Ich glaube im letzten IBC-Newsletter stand die Petition auch drin.

Ray


----------



## Hockdrik (19. September 2013)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Moin,
> (...) neben den bereits geschehen Webseitenaufrufen auch eine Mailingaktion per Post oder einen EMail Newsletter vorstellen, um zumindestens alle Mitglieder über die Petition zu infomieren. Geht da was in der Hinsicht oder liege ich falsch mit meinen Annahmen ?



Moin Tofi,

ich glaube da wurde schon mal nachgehakt, das haben einige (Landes)Verbände wohl verpennt, aber wir sind dran und es wurden in den letzten Tage auch schon noch mal Newsletter hier und dort gesichtet.

Wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ob Vereinsmitglieder leichter zu mobilisieren sind, als Otto-Normal-Biker/Bürger. Und die ADFC Jungs werden auch nicht alle sofort verstehen, warum man im Wald Radfahren muss. ;-)

Schönen Gruß gen Norden!
Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (19. September 2013)

Derweil wird unsere Liste der Unterstützer aus der Branche länger:
heute hat Leafcycles die Petition geteilt. Leafcycle Kunden sind wahrscheinlich mehr auf Pumptracks und Co. unterwegs, aber Biker ist Biker und wenn wir alle zusammenhalten, haben wir eine faire Chance irgendwann die unselige Regel zu kippen.


----------



## muddymartin (19. September 2013)

Hier mal ein zumindest objektiv recherchierter Zeitungsartikel, der auch alle Parteien zu Wort kommen lässt

http://www.gmuender-tagespost.de/688846/

Ich kenne die lokalen Örtlichkeiten nicht, vielleicht können hier Locals noch den einen oder anderen Kommentar zu den benannten Hotspots hinterlassen.


----------



## Athabaske (19. September 2013)

...und auch hier wieder die Wegepflege. Es mag sein, dass der SAV in Schwäbisch-Gmünd da rüriger ist. Hier wurde, abgesehen von neuen Hinweisschildern, schon seit Jahren nichts mehr gepflegt. Wenn dann durch Mountainbiker die das Fallholz aus dem Weg räumen.

Aber ansonsten von allen Seiten beleuchtet und deswegen ein Lichtblick im Blätterwald in dem ansonsten meist die copy-and-paste-Regel gilt...


----------



## ciao heiko (19. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde euch bitten auf die erscheinden Artikel Kommentare zu hinterlassen. Das hat jetzt hohe Priorität und Ihr würdet uns da einen grossen Gefallen tun.
Ich versuche die Artikel zeitnah auf http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue unten unter "Medienberichten" zu listen.

Wichtig wäre, das jeweils zumindest in einem Kommentar der Link zur Petition bzw zur DIMB Homepage genannt wird.

Argumente findet Ihr auf unserer Webseite bzw in der Online Bibliothek.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek

z.B. für die Wegschäden die Studie "Leitbilder eines..."
http://www.aube-umweltakademie.de/Dokumente/Leitbild MTB.pdf Seite 9 (PDF Seite 12)

Dazu noch meine Gedanken:

- Viele "Wegschäden" sind mehr optischer Natur als echte Erosion. Gerade unter 1000hm würde alles innerhalb eines Jahres wieder überwachsen, weshalb die Wege auch regelmäsig freigeschnitten werden.

- Die genannten Wegschäden würden auch auftreten, wenn der Weg von Wanderern ebenso häufig frequentiert würde wie durch MTBler, da die Belastung des Bodens vergleichbar ist.

- Gerade die DIMB setzt sich für wegschonendes Fahren ein. (Trail Rules / Ausbildung). Daher sollt die DIMB als Ansprechpartner wahrgenommen werden.

- Würden die Wanderverbände sich dem MTB Sport öffnen, dann wäre es auch leichter Mitglieder zu werben, die sicherlich bei der Wegpflege mithelfen würden. 

Also bitte ran an die Tasten. Ich werde versuchen auch den einen oder anderen Kommentar zu hinterlassen. Aber ich darf sagen, das ich im Hintergrund noch einiges zu koordinieren habe und mich freue wenn Ihr diese Arbeit grösstenteils übernehmen könntet.

ciao heiko


----------



## pezolived (19. September 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Einfach wieder reichlich Wölfe und Luchse, dazu ein paar Bären, dann brauchts keine Jäger mehr.



Radler im Wald _braucht's_ auch keine!
Wir sind eine Minderheit, die sich gerade dafür einsetzt, respektiert zu werden und zu ihrem Recht zu kommen. Das wird wohl kaum gelingen, wenn wir gleichzeitig auf eine andere Minderheit eindreschen und deren Existenzberechtigung in Frage stellen.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smitty Jensen (19. September 2013)

Habe ein Artikel zur 2-m Regel aus juristischer Sicht gefunden, fand ich intressant

(ich bin mir nicht sicher ob er hier schon mal drin war)

http://www.fahrrad-recht.de/index.php?p=fahren&c=14


----------



## pezolived (19. September 2013)

Smitty Jensen schrieb:


> http://www.fahrrad-recht.de/index.php?p=fahren&c=14




_Wenn allerdings nach dem Willen des Gesetzgebers nicht geeignete Wege  als Radsport- bzw. Mountainbikestrecken ausgeschildert sind, können  diese selbstverständlich auch befahren werden, da dann davon auszugehen  ist, dass der Sachherrschaftsberechtigte dies ausdrücklich duldet. _

Lustig! Wenn sie befahren werden können, dann ist damit doch eindeutig widerlegt, daß sie nicht geeignet seien. Folglich gibt's keine nicht geeigneten Wege.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> ...
> Lustig! Wenn sie befahren werden können, dann ist damit doch eindeutig widerlegt, daß sie nicht geeignet seien. Folglich gibt's keine nicht geeigneten Wege.


Wenn man zur Abwechslung mal berücksichtigt, was der Gesetzgeber tatsächlich damit gemeint hatte, wird man feststellen, dass Du ganz nah dran bist.


----------



## Athabaske (19. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Radler im Wald _braucht's_ auch keine!
> Wir sind eine Minderheit, die sich gerade dafür einsetzt, respektiert zu werden und zu ihrem Recht zu kommen. Das wird wohl kaum gelingen, wenn wir gleichzeitig auf eine andere Minderheit eindreschen und deren Existenzberechtigung in Frage stellen.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


...mit dem Unterschied, dass die Minderheit der Mountainbiker nicht alle Hebel in Bewegung setzt um andere aus dem Wald raus zu halten.

Deswegen auf widerlegbare Argumente der anderen Minderheit hinzuweise ist trotzdem legitim.

Von Eindreschen kann also keine Rede sein.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (19. September 2013)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Eine Maßnahme gegen das Abflachen der Kurve:
> 
> http://www.adfc.de/



Also ich habe gestern mal unsere Tageszeitungen angeschrieben ob sie auch etwas berichten möchten , habe allerdings bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen ! 

http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2

Bisher Unglaubliche 198 Likes !


----------



## JayDee1982 (19. September 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2
> 
> Bisher Unglaubliche 198 Likes !



jetzt sind es shcon 200  

Und Ihr könnt das Video mind. einmal am Tag voten


----------



## Beorn (19. September 2013)

Also auf Jäger eingedroschen hab ich sicherlich nicht, das geht virtuell auch nach wie vor nicht, nur face to face.
Aber auf einen Artikel, der vor Blödsinn strotzt in etwas überziehender Schreibweise antworten sollte schon drin sein. Leider hat die Zeitung meinen Kommentar (bisher?) nicht veröffentlicht, der wäre dann ähnlich provokant gehalten (vielleicht wird er auch deshalb nicht auftauchen?).

Ein Stück weit hab ich es satt, dass man immer gaaaaaaanz eeeextralieb sein muss, da man ja Mountainbiker ist. Ich halte es eher mit dem Grundsatz: "Wie man in den Wald reinschreit, so kommts auch wieder zurück!"


----------



## Hockdrik (19. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> jetzt sind es shcon 200
> 
> Und Ihr könnt das Video mind. einmal am Tag voten



wenn man zwischendurch den Rechner runterfährt...


----------



## JayDee1982 (19. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> wenn man zwischendurch den Rechner runterfährt...



Richtig, das geht bei mir dank SSD Platte 16gig Arbeitsspeicher und einem Core7 Prozessor sehr sehr schnell 

Die Verbindung zum I-Net kurz kappen und neu einwählen geht schneller und hat den selben Effekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (19. September 2013)

Der Abgeordnete Halder hat geantwortet  , zumindest bestätigt er noch nie in eine Karte des Landesamtes geschaut zu haben

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44448--f400761.html#q400761

http://www.igsz.eu/2m/tk4.pdf

http://www.lv-bw.de/lvshop2/ProduktInfo/karten/topkarten/top25/bilder/TK25_Legendenblatt.pdf


----------



## Tilman (19. September 2013)

Smitty Jensen schrieb:


> Habe ein Artikel zur 2-m Regel aus juristischer Sicht gefunden, fand ich intressant
> 
> (ich bin mir nicht sicher ob er hier schon mal drin war)
> 
> http://www.fahrrad-recht.de/index.php?p=fahren&c=14



Leider ist im Quelltext kein Datum, aber ich hatte die Anwaltskanzlei zumindest auf die 2m-Regel aufmerksam gemacht. Ist ja auch egal, der Artikel trifft die Sache recht ordentlich.


----------



## ciao heiko (20. September 2013)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch jetzt die Shirtvorlage "Ich bin Illegal" jetzt auch als PNG Datei mit Transparenz.
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue#dokumentation

ciao heiko


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2013)

Gibt es denn schon irgendwo T-Shirt-Seiten, auf den ein Shirt mit dem Logo schon als bestellbares Produkt angelegt ist?

Ich glaube das geht,z.B. hier: "Ich bin illegal"-Shirt bei Spreadshirt.

Aber dort sieht es noch nach "nicht transparent" aus oder ist das nur die Darstellung?
Wer kennt sich mit sowas aus, kann das entsprechend mit den transparenten Logo anlegen und dann hier den Link nennen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. September 2013)

Tja, die Grünen in Hessen.
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-1049-72205--f397076.html#q397076


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Tja, die Grünen in Hessen.
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-1049-72205--f397076.html#q397076



Eine Krähe hackt der anderen...
...nah, das habe ich jetzt nur so vor mich hingedacht. 
Die Grünen sind ja unsere Freunde. Potentiell.

Ich halte die Frage nach wie vor für sehr interessant, warum der Wald, die Wege, die Natur, die Erholungssuchenden etc. in BaWü so anders sein sollten als woanders.

Oder ob es nur die Politiker und Lobbyisten, vielleicht die Bündnisse sind, die anders sind, als woanders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (20. September 2013)

Ich habe die Abgeordneten Watch Liste jetzt direkt auf der DIMB Homepage eingerichtet.

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/642-abgeordnetenwatch-liste

Da ist es etwas übersichtlicher. Ich versuche es aktuell zu halten. Wenn ein Abgeordneter aber mehrere, im Prinzip gleichlautende, Antworten gibt, dann werde ich es nicht immer nachtragen.

ciao heiko

.


----------



## Tilman (20. September 2013)

Auch in Mails außerhalb von abgeordnetenwatch gibt es Textbausteine, die werden nur immer umsortiert.....,

siehe PDF-Anhang,

eine Frechheit, so etwas!

Und jetzt ist es auch nicht mehr nur ein tödlicher Unfall, sondern es sind jetzt schon mehrere.
.


----------



## muddymartin (20. September 2013)

Boah, da kriegt man ja Pickel beim Lesen...
Die halten einen ja echt für komplett blöde



Tilman schrieb:


> Auch in Mails außerhalb von abgeordnetenwatch gibt es Textbausteine, die werden nur immer umsortiert.....,
> 
> siehe PDF-Anhang,
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (20. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Auch in Mails außerhalb von abgeordnetenwatch gibt es Textbausteine, die werden nur immer umsortiert.....,
> 
> siehe PDF-Anhang,
> 
> eine Frechheit, so etwas!



Und außerhalb der vorgefertigten Textbausteine schleichen sich dann natürlich auch prompt die Rechtschreibfehler ein.
Das ist doch nur noch peinlich. Da gibt es weitaus subtilere Methoden, seinen potentiellen Wählern mitzuteilen, wie viel sie einem tatsächlich wert sind... Die GRÜNEn machen's offensichtlich mit der Holzhammer-Methode.


----------



## muddymartin (20. September 2013)

Dabei ist die Gute laut Lebenslauf gelernte Friedens- und Konfliktforscherin... Naja, wie sagt man so schön: "Augen auf bei der Berufswahl!"


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (20. September 2013)

Vor einigen Tagen hatte hier jemand geschrieben, dass er die Bike-Shops in der Südbadener Gegend schon mit Flyern versorgt hätte. Leider finde ich den Beitrag nicht mehr. Bitte per PN melden, damit man sich evtl. abstimmen kann. Hab auch einige Shops in der Gegend hier und würde da ebenfalls gern tätig werden, solltest du da noch nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Tilman (20. September 2013)

Als Heinrich Lübke Bundespräsident wurde und bald darauf die Hoechst AG besuchte, wurde alles, was an der Fahrstrecke durch Unterliederbach und Höchst wohnte, zum Winken und Jubeln vor Ort beordert. Wie sich das in einer Familie gehörte, in der auch der Vorfahren halber Politik kein Fremdwort war, habe ich vorher von meiner Mutter gelernt, was Sache ist. Vor allem habe ich daher schon als Kind gewußt, daß der Herr Lübke nix zu befehlen hatte und der Herr Adenauer im Grunde dem Parlament gehorchen mußte. 

Das ging auch öfter mal Jahr für Jahr schief. 

Einige Leute machten deshalb in den 70er Jahren gewaltig einen auf "alternativ" und ihnen waren die "etablierten Parteien" ein Greuel. 35 Jahre später ist auch für sie das Gegenteil parlamentarischer Kontrolle ein hinzunehmender Normalfall. Die Zeiten ändern sich.....


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2013)

Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Vor einigen Tagen hatte hier jemand geschrieben, dass er die Bike-Shops in der Südbadener Gegend schon mit Flyern versorgt hätte. Leider finde ich den Beitrag nicht mehr. Bitte per PN melden, damit man sich evtl. abstimmen kann. Hab auch einige Shops in der Gegend hier und würde da ebenfalls gern tätig werden, solltest du da noch nicht gewesen sein.



Vielen Dank für das Interesse und Engagement!

Das war dinamo79 in diesem Post.

Meldet Euch doch ansonsten auch gerne bei der IG Südschwarzwald!
Wir können jede Unterstützung vor Ort gut gebrauchen.

Herzliche Grüße!
Hockdrik


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (20. September 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Tilman (20. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Dabei ist die Gute laut Lebenslauf gelernte Friedens- und Konfliktforscherin... Naja, wie sagt man so schön: "Augen auf bei der Berufswahl!"


 
Naja, für eine Konfliktforscherin müßte es ja erst mal einen Konflikt zum Forschen geben. Auf Wegen, schmal oder breit, gibt es zwar Benutzerkonkurrenz, was aber noch lange nicht heißt, daß die Konkurrenz in einen Konflikt umschlägt. 

Da es im Walde aber offensichtlich meistens funktioniert, daß Konkurrenten friedfertig Konflikte vermeiden, treibt das die Konfliktforscher in die Not, Konflikte erfinden zu müssen. Denn dann können sie forschen, wie sie die Konflikte wieder los werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Miyagi (20. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Interesse und Engagement!




Da gibt es nichts zu Danken.
Es ist mein Sohn, dem ich erklären muss, wieso uns Wanderer mit Anzeige drohen, weil wir verbotenerweise mit den Rädern auf schönen aber schmalen Waldwegen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Tilman (20. September 2013)

30.500 !!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (20. September 2013)

Freiburger Aktivitäten bitte mit Waldmann oder mir abstimmen, sonst liegt z.B. bei radikal alles dreifach und beim hild nix


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2013)

Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Da gibt es nichts zu Danken.
> Es ist mein Sohn, dem ich erklären muss, wieso uns Wanderer mit Anzeige drohen, weil wir verbotenerweise mit den Rädern auf schönen aber schmalen Waldwegen unterwegs sind.



Hey, meine Motivation war ähnlich:
Ich habe keine Lust, meinen Kindern zu erklären, dass es zwar verboten ist, aber es halt ein blödes Verbot ist und wir uns daher immer nur an die Regeln halten, die uns gefallen und alle anderen Regeln ignorieren dürfen.

Das entspricht einfach nicht meinem Verständnis von Demokratie und Rechtsstaat.


----------



## muddymartin (20. September 2013)

.


----------



## pezolived (20. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> 30.500 !!



Das wird nicht reichen! Im Moment sinken wir gerade auf weniger als 300 Stimmen pro Tag. Das ist zu wenig! Wenn ihr euch sonst irgendwo im Netz (Online-Zeitungen, Foren etc.) zum Thema äußert, gebt immer den Link zur Petition mit. Wir brauchen mehr Wasser auf die Mühle!

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. September 2013)

Keine 100 Stimmen mehr und das Video http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2 ist auf Platz 1


----------



## client (20. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Das wird nicht reichen! Im Moment sinken wir gerade auf weniger als 300 Stimmen pro Tag. Das ist zu wenig! Wenn ihr euch sonst irgendwo im Netz (Online-Zeitungen, Foren etc.) zum Thema äußert, gebt immer den Link zur Petition mit. Wir brauchen mehr Wasser auf die Mühle!
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg



Ich verstehe das auch nicht!
Sind die Menschen wirklich politisch so uninteressiert oder wollen die meisten den MTBler und allg. die Radfahrer wirklich nicht im Wald sehen?
Wenn ich allein die Mitgliederzahl von M97 (eine große Gruppe innerhalb des Alpenvereins), die Mitgliederzahl der DIMB, die hier aktiven Forennutzer, die Mitglieder vom Radfahrerbund, die Mitglieder vom ADFC Deutschlandweit und die vielen Familienangehörigen all der vorgenannten Perrsonengruppen zusammen zählen, dann begreife ich nicht, dass erst rd. 30.000 Personen die Petition unterzeichnet haben.


----------



## pezolived (20. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das auch nicht!
> Sind die Menschen wirklich politisch so uninteressiert oder wollen die meisten den MTBler und allg. die Radfahrer wirklich nicht im Wald sehen?



Na, politisch gibt's zwei Tage vor der Bundestagswahl wohl drängendere Fragen, als die nach dem Wohlergehen von uns paar Spinnern im Wald. Womit man die Parteien aber quälen kann, das ist die Frage nach dem darin erkennbaren Politikstil. Vorschriftenhuberei, Bevormundung, Ausgrenzung, Diskriminierung - das alles kann bei nächster Gelegenheit auch Andere treffen. Deshalb könnten die hellhörig werden und unser Anliegen zu dem ihren machen. Von daher  könnte es sich durchaus lohnen, auch mal außerhalb unserer eigenen Reihen für diese Petition zu werben. Ich habe schon seit über drei Wochen (da war sie grad auf dem Weg zur Eurobike) die Zusage einer Journalistin einer großen Online-Zeitung, daß sie sich des Themas annehmen will, aber bislang ist noch nichts von ihr gekommen. Damals in Hessen hat sie sich für unsere Belange eingesetzt und das Thema einer großen Öffentlichkeit bekannt gemacht. Ich gebe ihr noch 'ne Woche, aber dann werde ich nochmal nachfassen.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (20. September 2013)

Also ich sehe schon 30000 als einen sehr grossen Erfolg für uns. Davon fast 20000 aus BW. In Anbetracht, das die Medien uns bisher fast komplett ignoriert haben und wir die Leute nur aus persönlichem Engagement heraus ansprechen konnten. Ganz beieindruckend war in 2-3 Tagen schon 12000 Stimmen zu haben. Das zeigt was für eine Reichweite dieses Forum hat.

In Hessen gab es eine Verschlechterung der Situation. In BW hatten viele sich mit der 2 Meter Regel arrangiert, hatten vieleicht Angst das sich die Situation eher verschlechtert. Einige denken das es ehe nichts bringt. Und bei ganz vielen ist die Aktion noch unbekannt. Dazu kommt die Unsicherheit seine Adresse und E-Mail auf einer Webseite preiszugeben.

Die DIMB war in BW bis vor 1 Monat fast komplett unbekannt.

Vergleicht euch deshalb nicht immer mit 50000 die in Hessen auch nur gerade so mal erreicht wurden. 

Das mit den Mitgliederzahlen ist zu einfach gerechnet. Wenn ein ganzer Verein Mitglied im ADFC oder der DIMB wird, dann werden seine Mitglieder mitgezählt. D.h. aber nicht, das der Dachverband dann direkten Ansprache zu jedem Mitglied hat, sondern meist nur auf den Vorstand des Vereines. 

Wir haben den ADFC und die Radsportverbände mit im Boot. Wir haben manche Firma und prominente Unterstützer. Wir haben auf Abgeordnetenwatch für eine Menge Wirbel gesorgt. 

Es ist schon viel passiert. Man spricht in der Politik, in den Wanderverbänden, im Forst über unsere Aktion. Noch hoffen viele der Gegner das sich das als Strohfeuer herausstellt.

Es ist ein zäher Weg. Ich bitte euch aber trotzdem weiterhin so engagiert dran zu bleiben. Wir bekommen PN und Mails von wirklich engagierten Leuten, die nur darauf gewartet haben, das es endlich losgeht. Es ist gerade das Engagement von der Strasse, Leute die unermüdlich Flyer und Plakate verteilen, Mails schreiben, FB posten usw. usw. das mir jeden Tag wieder neuen Freude bereitet und uns auf einem guten Weg sieht.

ciao heiko


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2013)

Amen!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (21. September 2013)

Man kann ja auch unterwegs Flagge zeigen:


----------



## Tilman (21. September 2013)

*Worauf erneut hinzuweisen ist, ist, daß von vielen Behörden in BW unterschwellig behauptet wird, Radfahren sei im Wald nur auf befestigten Wegen zulässig. Das ist gelogen (d.h. diese Unwahrheit wird mit Absicht verbreitet) und es wird damit versucht, Radfahrern, nicht etwa nur Mountainbikern, noch mehr Wege (also auch die sog. "naturfesten" Wege) zu entziehen.  

Im Waldgesetz BW kommt das Wort "befestigt" an keiner (!) Stelle vor. 

So einfach ist die Wahrheit.*


----------



## Hockdrik (21. September 2013)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch unterwegs Flagge zeigen:





   @ciao heiko: ich glaube sowas in der Art müssen wir aufnehmen!

   @Begleitfahrzeug: sehr cool und plakativ! man stelle sich vor, alle Biker BW-weit würden damit rumfahren, bis die 2-Meter-Regel in 2 Monaten oder 2 Jahren gekippt ist.  

(wahrscheinlich müssen wir dann aber eine Version in Alu mit 17 anodisierten Farben anbieten, sonst könnte es die Eitelkeit, ähm... das ästhetische Empfinden mancher Mitbiker doch zu sehr strapazieren...)


----------



## TTT (21. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> *Worauf erneut hinzuweisen ist, ist, daß von vielen Behörden in BW unterschwellig behauptet wird, Radfahren sei im Wald nur auf befestigten Wegen zulässig. Das ist gelogen (d.h. diese Unwahrheit wird mit Absicht verbreitet) und es wird damit versucht, Radfahrern, nicht etwa nur Mountainbikern, noch mehr Wege (also auch die sog. "naturfesten" Wege) zu entziehen.
> 
> Im Waldgesetz BW kommt das Wort "befestigt" an keiner (!) Stelle vor.
> 
> So einfach ist die Wahrheit.*



Ja, so wie von den Politikern in BW auch gerne behauptet wird, in den anderen Bundesländern sei das Fahren auf schmalen Wegen auch nicht erlaubt (weil gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr nicht möglich), nur eben viel schwammiger ("Rechtsunsicherer") formuliert. Es ist wichtig, diesen Aussagen in der Öffentlichkeit immer wieder zu widersprechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (21. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ja, so wie von den Politikern in BW auch gerne behauptet wird, in den anderen Bundesländern sei das Fahren auf schmalen Wegen auch nicht erlaubt (weil gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr nicht möglich), nur eben viel schwammiger ("Rechtsunsicherer") formuliert. Es ist wichtig, diesen Aussagen in der Öffentlichkeit immer wieder zu widersprechen!



Genau - wir dürfen den Sand nicht in den Kopf stecken (bzw. umkehrt ), sondern müssen immer wieder die Hand heben. Ich möchte in Zukunft mehr Überschriften wie die im Anhang lesen


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. September 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ... Ich möchte in Zukunft mehr Überschriften wie die im Anhang lesen



Da bin ich gerne behilflich


----------



## bonefacker (21. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon irgendwo T-Shirt-Seiten, auf den ein Shirt mit dem Logo schon als bestellbares Produkt angelegt ist?
> 
> Ich glaube das geht,z.B. hier: "Ich bin illegal"-Shirt bei Spreadshirt.
> 
> ...




Ich habe einmal das Logo mit Transparenz angelegt. Einmal mit weisser Schrift:
http://www.spreadshirt.de/t-shirt-selbst-gestalten-C59/product/115108222/view/2/sb/l

und einmal schwarz:
http://www.spreadshirt.de/t-shirt-selbst-gestalten-C59/product/115108279/view/1/sb/l

Da könnt ihr auch andere Produkte gestallten. Bei der Motivsuche "Dimb" eingeben, dann könnt ihr loslegen.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. September 2013)

bonefacker schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal das Logo mit Transparenz angelegt. (...) Bei der Motivsuche "Dimb" eingeben, dann könnt ihr loslegen.



HERZLICHEN DANK !!! 

Links funktionieren, wenn man sie ein bisschen laden lässt. Suche nach DIMB bei mir nicht.


   @Helmut und  @ciao heiko: können wir das über FB spielen? ich schick Euch die Links auf FB!


----------



## Harvester (21. September 2013)

@Helmut: das Bild ist zu klein, ich würde gern den Artikel lesen


----------



## Carsten (21. September 2013)

Ich bin gerade über eine Rede von 
Prof. Dr. Werner Mezger, die er anlässlich des 125-jährigen Jubiläums des Schwäbischen Albvereins in Stuttgart gehalten hatte, gestolpert.

http://albverein.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/mezger_festrede_125jahre_sav_print.pdf

lesenswert!

Vor allem was der Herr über Mountainbiker sagt, echt der Hammer!


----------



## Hockdrik (21. September 2013)

Ja, herzallerliebst:
"Noch drastischer beim Mountainbiking â ohnedies ein paranoider Unsinn, weil man hier genau dort Fahrrad fÃ¤hrt, wo es jeder Vernunft widerspricht. Es ist das sportliche "Trotzdem". In bewusster Opposition zur Natur sucht man Extremrouten Ã¼ber Stock und Stein, die eigentlich nicht befahrbar sind, oder man funktioniert Wanderwege um und ruiniert sie. "

Fast schon niedlich. Wenn es nicht so bitter wÃ¤re. Man sollte vielleicht gerade jetzt Mitglied werden und den Laden aufmischen. Aber ich hoffe ohnehin, dass das nur die Ansichten eines in Ehren ergrauten (und verkalkten) Ehrenmitglieds sind.


----------



## ciao heiko (21. September 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> Vor allem was der Herr Ã¼ber Mountainbiker sagt, echt der Hammer!



Ich habe mal die entsprechende Passage rauskopiert. 
Die Rede ist vom 4. Mai 2013. Seite 7

"Noch drastischer beim Mountainbiking â ohnedies ein paranoider Unsinn, weil man hier genau dort Fahrrad fÃ¤hrt, wo es jeder Vernunft widerspricht. Es ist das sportliche "Trotzdem". In bewusster Opposition zur Natur sucht man Extremrouten Ã¼ber Stock und Stein, die eigentlich nicht befahrbar sind, oder man funktioniert Wanderwege um und ruiniert sie."

Die anderen Sportarten bekommen auch was ab....


Herr Mezger
http://www.eu-ethno.uni-freiburg.de/lehrende/profpdaplprof/mezger/

VorstÃ¤nden des Albvereins
http://albverein.net/gesamtvorstand/ 


Da stehen sogar E-Mail Adressen dabei..........................

Bleibt also die Frage, in welcher Funktion Herr Mezger hier als Festredner auftritt und ob dies auch die Position des Vorstandes ist.

ciao heiko

PS: Hockdrik war schneller, SchlÃ¤ft der eigentlich nie?


----------



## Beorn (21. September 2013)

Was will man von einem Volkskundler mit Fachgebiet Fasnet ernstzunehmendes erwarten?! Der hackt auf alles ein, was nicht Wandern im Pulk ist.


----------



## franzam (21. September 2013)

manche Vereine sterben ja mangels Nachwuchs aus...bei manchen kann mans nur hoffen:

"Auch der "Wildwuchs" der Wanderwege durch 
Aktionen einzelner Gemeinden und Initiativen von Tourismusverbänden, oft in verwirrender Überlagerung des seit 125 Jahren bewährten Albvereins-Wegesystems, entspricht nicht den Intentionen des Vereins, zumal die neuen Wege häufig ohne jede Nachhaltigkeit angelegt sind."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (21. September 2013)

Respekt an jeden, der sich durch den Text gekämpft hat, mir rollen sich da ganz immens die Fussnägel auf und der Hr. Metzger tut gut daran nicht mit mir zu diskutieren - nicht nur über Natursportarten!


----------



## Beorn (21. September 2013)

Manchmal hat es Vorteile, wenn man einfache Texte nach Stichwörtern überfliegen kann, ohne sich den gesamten Inhalt reinziehn zu müssen 

Der wird sicher ein Experte in Bezug auf ein Änderungsanhörung.


----------



## pezolived (21. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> "Noch drastischer beim Mountainbiking  ohnedies ein paranoider Unsinn, weil man hier genau dort Fahrrad fährt, wo es jeder Vernunft widerspricht. Es ist das sportliche "Trotzdem". In bewusster Opposition zur Natur sucht man Extremrouten über Stock und Stein, die eigentlich nicht befahrbar sind, oder man funktioniert Wanderwege um und ruiniert sie."


Herrlich! 
Es gibt sogar Fußgänger auf Extremrouten in bewußter sportlicher Opposition zur Natur. Das nennt man dann Bergwandern oder -steigen, je nach Ausprägung. Alles paranoides Teufelszeug! 


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die anderen Sportarten bekommen auch was ab....
> 
> Den entsprechenden Link zur Person gibt es hier.
> http://albverein.net/gesamtvorstand/



Ein Klick weiter, bei den Hauptfachwarten, findet man immerhin einen, der sich im Kajak ablichten läßt. Zwar ohne Spritzdecke, Helm und Schwimmweste, aber das Boot (Sitzluke) sieht nicht nur nach Dummgeradeauspaddeln aus, sondern taugt sicher auch für die "bewußte Opposition".


----------



## Tilman (21. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die entsprechende Passage rauskopiert.
> Die Rede ist vom 4. Mai 2013.



Die Rede des Herrn Prof. Dr. Werner Mezger, die er anlässlich des (oder muß es heißen "seines"?) 125-jährigen Jubiläums hielt, mag einem nicht nur chinesisch vorkommen, nein, es gilt für den Professor vor allem eine Aussage von Mao Tse Tung (März und April 1941, Ausgewählte Werke Mao Tse-tungs, Bd. III)

_"Es gibt viele Leute, die, 'kaum daß sie aus dem Wagen gestiegen sind', einen Riesenwirbel zu machen beginnen, überall ihre Meinung zum besten geben, das eine kritisieren, das andere tadeln; solche Leute werden aber ausnahmslos Schiffbruch erleiden. Denn diese Meinungen und kritischen Äußerungen die nicht auf gründlichen Untersuchungen beruhen, sind nichts als ein Geschwätz von Ignoranten."_

Ein Absatz davor

_"Alle, die praktische Arbeit leisten, müssen Untersuchungen auf den unteren Ebenen vornehmen. Eine solche Untersuchungstätigkeit haben besonders jene nötig, die nur theoretisch beschlagen sind, aber über die realen Verhältnisse nicht Bescheid wissen; andernfalls werden sie die Theorie nicht mit der Praxis verbinden können. Meine Feststellung 'Wer eine Sache nicht untersucht hat, hat kein Recht, mitzureden' wurde zwar als 'enger Empirismus' verlacht; ich bedaure aber auch jetzt nicht, diese Feststellung gemacht zu haben. Mehr noch: Ich beharre fest darauf, daß jemand, der keine Untersuchungen anstellt, auch kein Mitspracherecht haben kann."_


----------



## prince67 (22. September 2013)

Prof. Dr. Werner Mezger
http://www.eu-ethno.uni-freiburg.de/lehrende/profpdaplprof/mezger/
Forschungsschwerpunkte:



Einstellungswandel zu Tradition und Fortschritt von 1968 bis heute
...


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Prof. Dr. Werner Mezger
> http://www.eu-ethno.uni-freiburg.de/lehrende/profpdaplprof/mezger/
> Forschungsschwerpunkte:
> 
> ...




also ich würde sagen, dass wir es hier eher mit einem Unikum zu tun haben
ähnlich wie der Herr vom NABU kürzlich mit seinen blinkenden Speichen
Ist vielleicht eine skurrile Mischung aus ,  und .
Man sollte die nicht zu ernst nehmen.

Wobei er ganz nett und normal aussieht. Ein bisschen wie ein Pfarrer.
Oder ein Lehrer...


----------



## ciao heiko (22. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> also ich würde sagen, dass wir es hier eher mit einem Unikum zu tun haben
> ähnlich wie der Herr vom NABU kürzlich mit seinen blinkenden Speichen
> Ist vielleicht eine skurrile Mischung aus ,  und .
> Man sollte die nicht zu ernst nehmen.
> ...



Ja, wenn er diese Meinung in seinem stillen Kämmerchen äusert, dann darf er das. Wenn er aber vor dem Ministerpräsident eine solche Rede hält, dann darf uns das nicht kalt lassen. Das sind genau die Stimmungsmacher, die die Politik dazu veranlassen, sich gegen die MTBler zu stellen. 

Da sollte man schonmal höflich nachfragen, ob der Vorstand des Albvereines hinter einer solchen Rede steht, oder ob der Programmpunkt ein mißglückter Versuch zu allgemeinen Belustigung war. Aber einfach so stehen lassen sollten wir es nicht.


ciao heiko


----------



## Athabaske (22. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> Da sollte man schonmal höflich nachfragen, ob der Vorstand des Albvereines hinter einer solchen Rede steht, oder ob der Programmpunkt ein mißglückter Versuch zu allgemeinen Belustigung war. Aber einfach so stehen lassen sollten wir es nicht.
> 
> 
> ciao heiko



...genau so.

Und zusätzlich ist es ein schönes Beispiel für das viel zitierte Konfliktpotential. Wenn Hr. Dr. Professor wandern geht mit all diesem bornierten Hass in sich, dann stellt er eine große Gefahr und ein potentiell sehr hohes Konfliktpotential für andere dar. Er und all die die bei seiner Rede hämisch gegrinst und applaudiert haben. Nicht wir sind das Konfliktpotential, diese ewiggestrigen Traditionswanderer sind es, die den Konflikt in den Wald tragen. Die Angst vor ihrem eigenen Hass auf alles was nicht wie sie ist haben, die beim Wandern ihre Xenophobie ausleben.

Danke für den Text, das ist wunderbarer Humus auf dem so einiges wachsen kann!


----------



## Targut (22. September 2013)

Der Text ist dermaßen schlecht, es ist fast gruselig das sowas die Meinung des Albvereins sein soll.
Am besten : " Wir haben die Schwäbische Alb erfunden " 

Sowas kommt immer von Leuten die alles auf das sie einhacken nur vom Hörensagen kennen...
Bisher mochte ich den schwäbischen Albverein da ich mich gelegentlich an deren Routen orientiere, und weiß das die Wanderrouten auch meistens gut mit dem Rad fahrbar sind.
Selbstverständlich messe ich vor dem fahren immer mit dem Zollstock die Wegbreite, ob ich den Weg auch befahren darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (22. September 2013)

Targut schrieb:


> Der Text ist dermaßen schlecht, es ist fast gruselig das sowas die Meinung des Albvereins sein soll.
> Am besten : " Wir haben die Schwäbische Alb erfunden "
> (....)
> Selbstverständlich messe ich vor dem fahren immer mit dem Zollstock die Wegbreite, ob ich den Weg auch befahren darf.



Zum Professor: Freundlich und ohne jegliche Empörung (uff hessisch "furztrocken" !!!!) anmailen, sicher könne er doch seine vorgetragenen Aussagen wissenschaflich belegen und damit den Ansprüchen, die die Allgemeinheit an einen Wissenschaftler, oder wie es im TV gerne heißt, "Experten"  stellt (die Rede fand ja nicht zu mitternächtlicher Stunde im Bierzelt auf dem Oktoberfest statt....), genügen. Gerne würde man an diesem Wissen teilhaben und bitte um entsprechende auch für Laien verständliche Info.

Zum Zollstock: Da sieht der Zollstock, nicht das Grünzeug oder Wanderer (!), hinterher aber geknickt aus


----------



## Athabaske (22. September 2013)

Fast am besten ist folgende Passage


> Heimat ist kein statischer Begriff. Heimat ist  genau wie einmal auch die Schwäbische Alb  zuallererst ein Konstrukt in unseren Köpfen. Jeder hat eine andere Vorstellung davon.


...aber vorher über alles was nicht seiner Ansicht entspricht abledern, ja nicht einmal selbst individuelles Wandern toleriert der gute Mann.

Jeder hat eine andere Vorstellung von Heimat, der Paraglider, der Mountainbiker, der Kletterer und der Wanderer - aber lediglich der Wanderer hat scheinbar die gottgegebene Gnade der Deutungshoheit?

Es wäre ein Genuss, sich weiter mit dieser Kampfschrift zu verlustieren.

Das Wetter ist zu gut und das Wahllokal ruft auch unmissverständlich. Ich werde dann mal meiner Vorstellung von Heimat nachgehen...


----------



## Athabaske (22. September 2013)

Nur soviel noch:



> Neben weiteren Grußworten durch Vertreter des Europäischen Wanderverbands, des Deutschen Wanderverbands und des Schwarzwaldvereins *begeisterte* der Freiburger Professor für Volkskunde und Europäische Ethnologie, Prof. Dr. Werner Mezger, mit einer *rhetorisch starken* Festrede die Zuhörerschaft:



Aus Pressemeldung SAV


----------



## Tilman (22. September 2013)

http://www.verkehrsportal.de/board/index.php?showtopic=106029


----------



## HelmutK (22. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Es wäre ein Genuss, sich weiter mit dieser Kampfschrift zu verlustieren.



*Dazu auf Facebook:*

Mountainbiking - ein paranoider Unsinn

Es gibt in den Wandervereinen und -verbänden viele vernünftige Menschen. Wahrscheinlich sind es sogar die Meisten. Und es gibt Menschen, denen jedes Verständnis für ihre Mitmenschen fremd zu sein scheint:

"Für einen wachsenden Teil unserer Zeitgenossen ist die Natur längst kein Bild mehr für Harmonie und Schönheit der Schöpfung, sondern nur noch eine Ressource, die man eben nutzt. Die modernen Trendsportarten degradieren die Landschaft gar zum bloßen Sportgerät: Beim Gleitschirmfliegen zum Beispiel
 neudeutsch: Paragliding  verliert der Albtrauf seinen Zauber. Man bedient sich des Steilabfalls nur noch, weil man von dort, indem gegebenenfalls noch ein paar Bäume niedergemacht werden, gut starten kann und Thermik hat. Noch drastischer beim Mountainbiking  ohnedies ein paranoider Unsinn, weil man hier genau dort Fahrrad fährt, wo es jeder Vernunft widerspricht. Es ist das sportliche "Trotzdem". In bewusster Opposition zur Natur sucht man Extremrouten über Stock und Stein, die eigentlich nicht befahrbar sind, oder man funktioniert Wanderwege um und ruiniert sie. Beim Free Climbing richtet man den Tunnelblick auf die Felsen im Donautal ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. River Rafting erledigt sich bei uns zum Glück von selbst, weil  der Wasserarmut sei Dank  die Flüsse sind nicht reißend genug sind. Dafür wird der Bodensee von PS-starken Motorbootrasern heimgesucht 
verheerend, auch wenn sie 300 Meter vom Ufer entfernt blieben müssen. Und endlich noch das Letzte: Geocaching  Schnitzeljagd mit GPS und querfeldein-Spielchen mit digitaler Technik. Ein Verzicht auf jedes natürliche Orientierungsvermögen, eine Schmuseaffäre mit der digitalen Demenz nach der Devise: Ich weiß nicht wohin, aber mein Navi sagt mir, wo es lang geht. Als ob wir nicht schon desorientiert genug wären. Und dann trampelt man kreuz
und quer die Natur nieder, nur um irgendeine versteckte oder versenkte Box mit einem Unsinnsinhalt zu finden." (Prof. Dr. Werner Mezger in seiner Festrede 125 Schwäbischer Albverein)

Das vorstehende Zitat ist nur ein Ausschnitt, der provoziert. Aber genau daran zeigt sich das Problem vieler Wandervereine und -verbände. Man lebt in der Vergangenheit und versteht die Gegenwart nicht, erst recht nicht die Zukunft. Um einen herum nur Chaos und Feinde. Man betrachtet sich als "Oase der Vernunft in der Wüste des Schwachsinns" (so zu lesen in der Festrede). Eine Wagenburgmentalität: Hier die Guten, der Schwäbische Albverein und die Wanderer - dort die Bösen, alle anderen, die es abzuqualifizieren und zu diskreditieren gilt?

Lieber SAV,
mit solchen Reden leitet man keinen Dialog ein, sondern man polarisiert. Man verschließt sich in einer kleinen und vermeintlich heilen Welt: um einen herum nur das Böse, über das man lamentieren kann. Öffnen Sie die Augen! Was Sie als vermeintliche Bedrohung ansehen, ist keine Bedrohung, sondern eine Chance für Sie und die Natur. Verlassen Sie einmal die in der Festrede gezeichnete Wagenburg und lesen Sie z. B. die zwölf Thesen des Kuratoriums Sport und Natur e.V. und des Deutschen Olympischen Sportbunds, unserer Dachverbände, die als Standpunkte und Leitlinien in Hessen in die Vereinbarung Wald und Sport eingeflossen sind. Natursportler sind keine paranoiden Spinner (bei 3,6 Mio. Einzelmitgliedern der im Kuratorium Natur und Sport zusammengeschlossenen Verbände auch höchst unwahrscheinlich), sondern verantwortungsbewußte Menschen und Sportler. Mountainbiker und die vielen weiteren Sportverbände und Interessensgruppen sowie ihre Mitglieder, die ihren Sport in der Natur ausüben, stehen für Naturschutz und einen sorgsamen Umgang mit der Natur, sie stehen für ein Miteinander und gegenseitigen Respekt sowie Rücksichtnahme. Nur wer die Natur kennt und Zugang zu ihr hat, kann sie auch lieben und schützen! Konstruktive Lösungen schafft man nicht durch eine willkürliche und diskriminierende Ausgrenzung von Natursportlern, sondern durch Anerkennung und Dialog. Dann aber sind auch zukunftsweisende Lösungen möglich, wie sie z. B. die Vereinbarung Wald und Sport in Hessen darstellt. Da sind Ihnen der Wanderverband Hessen e.V., die Deutsche Wanderjungend im Verband Deutscher Gebirgs- und Wandervereine e.V. und viele weitere Verbände und Organisationen in Hessen einen großen Schritt voraus, denn dort hat man nachgedacht und erkannt, dass man Miteinander und ohne eine landesweite 2-Meter-Regel viel weiter kommen kann. Lieber SAV, kommen Sie aus Ihrer Wagenburg heraus....

Ihre DIMB

http://albverein.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/mezger_festrede_125jahre_sav_print.pdf


----------



## Tilman (22. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Nur soviel noch:
> 
> 
> 
> Aus Pressemeldung SAV



Mein Ur....urgroßvater war Professor der Beredsamkeit an der Uni in Frankfurt (Oder). Der hätte wohl festgestellt, daß Sachlichkeit und rhetorische Stärke sich nicht ausschließen. Kurzum, es regt mich nicht auf, _wie_ der Professor auch immer vorgetragen hat. Es geht um das "_Was_" und dahingehend muß er sich nun nüchterne Fragen in der Sache gefallen lassen, die ich ihm per Mail zu stellen bitte.

Denn sonst gerät in Vergessenheit, wer der "Übeltäter" war, nämich nicht der SAV, sondern ein nachhaltig irritierender und möglicherweise irritierter Festredner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (22. September 2013)

Eine illustre Familiengeschichte hast du da vorzuweisen...


----------



## zoryfl (22. September 2013)

Gestern war ich mit einem Kollegen hier aus dem Forum im Lautertal unterwegs. Dabei sind wir auf einem der Trails einem älteren Ehepaar begegnet. Wir haben gebremst, sind abgestiegen und haben das Bike und uns auf die Seite gestellt, damit sie passieren konnten. Nach einem freundlichen Gruß unsererseits kam dann ein grummelndes "nja.. ihr habt euch ja gut verhalten" von dem Wanderer zurück.

Wie ich finde, ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass man auch mit prinzipiell "feindlich" gesinnten Wanderern durch angepasste Verhaltensweisen auf den Trails ohne jeglichen Konflikt co-existieren kann!


----------



## Mountain77 (22. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> http://www.verkehrsportal.de/board/index.php?showtopic=106029



Anstrengend... Tilman, sind dort eigentlich auch Leute am schreiben, die selbst MTB fahren?


----------



## Magico80 (22. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mit einem Kollegen hier aus dem Forum im Lautertal unterwegs. Dabei sind wir auf einem der Trails einem älteren Ehepaar begegnet. Wir haben gebremst, sind abgestiegen und haben das Bike und uns auf die Seite gestellt, damit sie passieren konnten. Nach einem freundlichen Gruß unsererseits kam dann ein grummelndes "nja.. ihr habt euch ja gut verhalten" von dem Wanderer zurück.
> 
> Wie ich finde, ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass man auch mit prinzipiell "feindlich" gesinnten Wanderern durch angepasste Verhaltensweisen auf den Trails ohne jeglichen Konflikt co-existieren kann!



Ich find das eine frechheit was sich die Leute hier so raus nehmen, gerade auch bei den Schwaben im Umgang. Bin auch ein geborener Schwabe, lebe in Hamburg und bin derzeit in der Heimat zu Besuch. So viele unfreundliche, feindselige und grummelige Leute wie hier habe ich lange nicht mehr erlebt alleine schon in Alltagssituationen.

In den Harburger Bergen bei Hamburg haben wir Gott sei dank sehr freundliche und aufgeschlossene Leute auf den trails. Da wird nett gegrüsst, zur Seite gegangen und auch mal gewartet.


----------



## Beorn (22. September 2013)

Und grad bei so einem Wanderer wie aus dem Lautertal beschrieben, hab ich es satt weiterhin der nette Bittsteller zu sein. Was nimmt so einer sich raus, als Reaktion auf zuvorkommendes Miteinander. "Hallo und Danke!" Mehr hat er da nicht zu melden.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. September 2013)

Nochmals kurz zur Erinnerung an den Videocontest

http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2

Platz 2 hat er schon und in 1-2 Tagen auch Platz 1

ciao heiko


----------



## axisofjustice (22. September 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Was will man von einem Volkskundler mit Fachgebiet Fasnet ernstzunehmendes erwarten?! Der hackt auf alles ein, was nicht Wandern im Pulk ist.



Okay, ich muss mal eine Lanze für den guten Prof. Mezger brechen. Ich habe bei ihm mehrere Seminare + Vorlesungen besucht, dazu v.a. eine über "Die Alpen" im diesjährigen Sommersemester. Der Typ ist ein fantastischer Dozent und dank ihm weiß ich nun deutlich mehr über die Alpen jenseits von Folklore und Tourismus (auch wenn erstes lustigerweise ja sein Forschungsschwerpunkt ist). Er hat dann in einer der Sitzungen zum Thema Tourismus auch kurz über die "neumodischen" Arten, die Alpen zu erfahren, gesprochen. Ihm ging es da nicht vorerst um die schädlichen (?) Auswirkungen auf die Natur oder die Legalität oder den Konflikt mit Wanderern (denn er fährt z.B. auch Ski, was ja nicht gerade eine grüne Sportart ist); seine Position kommt von der Naturerfahrung her: die klassische Rotsocke, die nicht mit High-Tech-Ausrüstung, Navi und sonstigem Gedöns die Alpen überrennt, sondern in Ehrfurcht und mit jeder Menge Orts-, Geschichts- und Kulturkenntnis die "Faszination Alpenraum" erfahren möchte. Demut vor dem Berg und all sowas halt. 

Okay, das klingt wie ein Werbetext.  Was ich sagen möchte: der lehnt Mountainbiker nicht in erster Linie als Wander-Konkurrenz ab, sondern kritisiert einfach pauschal den modernen Zeitgeist in Sachen Outdoor-Sport...wie ich finde auch teilweise berechtigt. Ist damit m.E. in der causa 2-Meter-Regel kein wirklicher Gegner.

Nein, das Problem sind nicht Idealisten und Fossile. Das Problem sind Opportunisten wie die aktuellen BaWü-Grünen, die ihr Fähnlein nach dem Wind richten. Denen muss Feuer unterm A**** gemacht werden, nicht dem Almöhi, der wenigstens berechenbar ist. Ich muss mir selbst vorwerfen, diese Partei bei der letzten Landtagswahl gewählt zu haben. In Zukunft nur noch parteilose Kandidaten.


----------



## Beorn (22. September 2013)

Es mag schon sein, dass er an der Uni mit etwas mehr Substanz spricht. Aber eben die von ihm hochgelobten Eigenschaften bei der Sportausübung spricht er pauschal allen ab, die nicht mit dem SAV unterwegs sind, d.h. seinen Aussagen ist zu entnehmen, dass er niemanden als Partner in der Natur- und Landschaftspflege haben will, da ja der SAV den Alleinvertretungsanspruch auf die "Schwäbische Alb" als solche hat.

Ich kenne die Beiträge dieses Herrn aus dem SWR, musste früher mit meiner Oma immer einen Fernsehabend machen und sie hat natürlich bestimmt. Nur über diesen Herrn hatte sie wenig positives zu sagen. Zitat: "Der erzählt, was die Nazis auch über die Heimat erzählt hat." Wenig schmeichelhaft, aber meine Oma ist nicht gerade für ihre political correctness bekannt. Will sagen: Ich sehe es sehr kritisch bei Brauchtum in eine Volkstümelei zu verfallen. Andere Länder gehen anders damit um, haben aber auch eine andere Vergangenheit.

Aber zurück zur 2m-Regel:
Ich halte eben solche wie Herrn Mezger für das Problem, denn dieser wird einer wie auch immer angepinselten nächsten Regierung wiederum den Bauch pinseln, mit selbigem Inhalt, unreflektiert Hass verbreitend, aber vor großem Publikum. Und jeder, der als Rotsocke unterwegs ist, hat das gelesen und denkt er könne sein Stöckchen schwingen, wenn ein Fahrrad am Horizont erscheint.


----------



## Athabaske (22. September 2013)

...ja eben, der gute Mann fährt auch Ski, deswegen kommt auch kein Seitenhieb auf Skiläufer in seiner Rede vor.

Er hat da ein ekelhaft egozentrisches Verständnis von Recht und Unrecht auf Natur und Heimat von sich gegeben. Das kann ich im kleinen Kreis für mich machen! vollkommen legitimes Vorgehen. Aber als Rede zum 125. Jubiläum müssen solche Passagen zu denken geben. All denen zu denken geben, die angesprochen wurden und all denjenigen zu denen er gesprochen hat.

Und es ist genau diese egozentrische Denkweise die dazu führt von einem großen Konfliktpotential zu reden, die allen anderen eine Daseinsberechtigung abspricht. Diese grundsätzliche Verachtung allem gegenüber was nicht exakt so ist wie man es selbst für gut heißt, lässt tief blicken.

Wenn es dann in der Pressemeldung hießt, die Rede hätte begeistert, dann bedeutet das aus meiner Sicht ganz eindeutig, solche Denkweisen sind beim SAV mehrheitsfähig. Es wird dort also in weiten Kreisen nicht nur der eigene Besitzstand mit Händen und Füßen verteidigt, sondern auch jeder der nicht regelkonform ist mit Häme, Verachtung und Verunglimpfung überzogen.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> (...) Wir haben gebremst, sind abgestiegen und haben das Bike und uns auf die Seite gestellt, damit sie passieren konnten. Nach einem freundlichen Gruß unsererseits kam dann ein grummelndes "nja.. ihr habt euch ja gut verhalten" von dem Wanderer zurück.
> 
> Wie ich finde, ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass man auch mit prinzipiell "feindlich" gesinnten Wanderern durch angepasste Verhaltensweisen auf den Trails ohne jeglichen Konflikt co-existieren kann!



Erstmal vielen Dank, dass Du - wie viele andere Biker - so rücksichtsvoll agierst. Das ist sicher zu unser aller Vorteil. In der aktuellen Situation, aber als normale Rücksichtnahme auch in einer Zukunft ohne 2-Meter-Regel.

ABER es geht auch mir auf den Senkel, dass man sich teilweise nicht nur rücksichtsvoll, sondern fast schon devot verhalten muss, nur um dann so eine gönnerhafte Duldung zu erfahren. Was bilden die sich ein? Naja, das Recht gibt Ihnen ja recht... 

"Wir" verhalten uns brav defensiv und brechen uns dabei keinen Zacken aus der Krone. Manchmal ist es ja fast lustig, zu beobachten, wie denen die Luft aus den aufgeblasenen Backen weicht, wenn man sich entgegen der Vorurteile zuvorkommend und freundlich verhält. Aber man kann es in der devoten Ausprägung nicht wirklich von allen Bikern erwarten und ich will es auch gar nicht von allen Bikern erwarten, denn es ist Ausdruck einer Diskriminierung. Ein Grund mehr, sich gegen die 2-Meter-Regel zu engagieren, statt sich - wie viele Biker - damit zu arrangieren!

Denn in dieser Ungleichheit liegt die Ursache für Konflikte. Soll ein bikender Teenager vor den Spaziergängern im Dreck kriechen und sich denken "OK, wenn ich schön lieb bin, krieg ich keinen Ärger." Wollen wir diese Art von Mentalität wirklich (wieder) haben? Bloß nicht aufmucken, bloß die Klappe halten, bloß nicht die Meinung sagen? Sollen so junge Biker sozialisiert werden? Da kann einem echt übel werden!

Und zwar ganz unabhängig davon, dass sich in der Praxis die allermeisten Spaziergänger absolut anständig verhalten, indem sie in so einem Fall ganz normal "Danke!" sagen und sich darüber freuen, dass man ihnen den Vortritt gelassen hat, statt mit schulmeisterlichen Kommentare nachzutreten.

Meine Kinder sollen mal ohne schlechtes Gewissen durch den Wald fahren und anderen Waldnutzern in selbstverständlicher, ungezwungener gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme auf Augenhöhe begegnen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (22. September 2013)

Okay, ich muss zugeben, dass ich den Kommentar ohne komplette Lektüre der Festschrift verfasst habe. Jetzt zweifle ich gerade doch ein bisschen an der Tragweite solcher Haltungen bzw. Machtpositionen in Bezug auf unseren Sport. Ich glaube allerdings weiterhin, dass wir vornehmlich diejenigen unter Druck setzen müssen, die sich der gefühlten Mehrheit anbiedern und dementsprechend legislativ zu Werke gehen. 

Nun, ich muss die Tage eh noch einen Schein bei ihm abholen. Ich werd mir vorher das auf der vorigen Seite verlinkte Shirt bestellen und anziehen und ihn dann fragen, ob er Zeit für eine kurze Frage hat. Versuchen kann man's ja.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. September 2013)

Wenn Aussagen wie sie die Festschrift enthält Basis für die Antwort des Ministeriums für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz zum Antrag der Abg. Dr. Friedrich Bullinger u. a. FDP/DVP, Drucksache 15 / 3726 vom 02. 07. 2013 sind, ich zitiere nochmals: "Die Wanderverbände in Baden-Württemberg lehnen eine Aufhebung der 2-m-Regelung deshalb nachdrücklich ab.", dann wirft das kein gutes Licht auf die Ministerialbürokratie und Politik in Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## Tilman (22. September 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ..... ich zitiere nochmals: "Die Wanderverbände in Baden-Württemberg lehnen eine Aufhebung der 2-m-Regelung deshalb nachdrücklich ab.", dann wirft das kein gutes Licht auf die Ministerialbürokratie und Politik in Baden-Württemberg.



Ministerialbrokratie fürwahr! Von Verwaltungskunst kann in diesem Hause keine Rede sein, der Freiherr von Stein würde im Grabe rotieren. 

Und Horst Seehofer sagte mal, er würde versuchen, die Hälfte der Gesetze abzuschaffen. Die Bürokratie sei die Geißel unserer Zeit. Erstgenanntes ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Aber letzteres pflegen Minister Bonde & Co in Baden Württemberg Tag für Tag.


----------



## client (22. September 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Okay, ich muss mal eine Lanze für den guten Prof. Mezger brechen. Ich habe bei ihm mehrere Seminare + Vorlesungen besucht, dazu v.a. eine über "Die Alpen" im diesjährigen Sommersemester. Der Typ ist ein fantastischer Dozent und dank ihm weiß ich nun deutlich mehr über die Alpen jenseits von Folklore und Tourismus (auch wenn erstes lustigerweise ja sein Forschungsschwerpunkt ist). Er hat dann in einer der Sitzungen zum Thema Tourismus auch kurz über die "neumodischen" Arten, die Alpen zu erfahren, gesprochen. Ihm ging es da nicht vorerst um die schädlichen (?) Auswirkungen auf die Natur oder die Legalität oder den Konflikt mit Wanderern (denn er fährt z.B. auch Ski, was ja nicht gerade eine grüne Sportart ist); seine Position kommt von der Naturerfahrung her: die klassische Rotsocke, die nicht mit High-Tech-Ausrüstung, Navi und sonstigem Gedöns die Alpen überrennt, sondern in Ehrfurcht und mit jeder Menge Orts-, Geschichts- und Kulturkenntnis die "Faszination Alpenraum" erfahren möchte. Demut vor dem Berg und all sowas halt.
> 
> Okay, das klingt wie ein Werbetext.  Was ich sagen möchte: der lehnt Mountainbiker nicht in erster Linie als Wander-Konkurrenz ab, sondern kritisiert einfach pauschal den modernen Zeitgeist in Sachen Outdoor-Sport...wie ich finde auch teilweise berechtigt. Ist damit m.E. in der causa 2-Meter-Regel kein wirklicher Gegner.
> 
> Nein, das Problem sind nicht Idealisten und Fossile. Das Problem sind Opportunisten wie die aktuellen BaWü-Grünen, die ihr Fähnlein nach dem Wind richten. Denen muss Feuer unterm A**** gemacht werden, nicht dem Almöhi, der wenigstens berechenbar ist. Ich muss mir selbst vorwerfen, diese Partei bei der letzten Landtagswahl gewählt zu haben. In Zukunft nur noch parteilose Kandidaten.



Schön, dass Du hier eine Lanze für den Professor brichst, aber ändert das seine negative Grundhaltung gegen die heutigen Natursportarten!
Verzichtet der Herr Professor auch auf Autos, Bus, Bahn und den Flieger oder verzichtet er auf moderne Medizintechnik?
Das ist doch nur Folklore, wenn man nur die rote Sockenfraktion als Natur- Anerkenner lobt und den anderen Natursportarten unterschwellig Naturfeindlichkeit unterstellt.
Andere sind halt mit Elefanten über die Alpen oder durch die Wälder und ich fahre mit dem Auto über die Alpen oder mit dem Bike durch die Alpen und die Wälder.
Aber ich wandere auch und ich pennen dann sogar in meinem Hightechzelt in den Alpen. Dennoch achte und schätze ich die Natur.
Fahrräder gibt es nun schon weit über 100 Jahre, da sollte es auch den ewig gestrigen klar sein, dass die Teile sich weiterentwickelt haben und  heute für Wald und Bergtouren bestens geeignet sind.
Wenn der Herr Mezger auf seinen Touren im Schwarzwald oder den Alpen verunglückt oder plötzlich schwere gesundheitliche Probleme hat, dann würde der doch auch nicht auf den Heli von der Bergrettung verzichten und stattdessen den Eselstransporter anfordern; also warum beschwert er sich dann über Gleitschirmflieger?

Ich durfte auch mal einen sehr guten Professor erleben, der fachlich bestens lehrte, der aber meinte, in unserem Fachgebiet hätten Frauen nichts verloren.
Glücklicherweise kam er damit an unserer Hochschule nicht durch, weil niemand eine solche Denkstruktur akzeptiert hat auch nicht seine Dienstvorgesetzten.


----------



## prince67 (23. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Und Horst Seehofer sagte mal, er würde versuchen, die Hälfte der Gesetze abzuschaffen.


Das kann er ja jetzt mal beweisen.
Ist doch die gleiche heiße Luft wie mit der PKW Maut nur für Ausländer.


----------



## Redshred (23. September 2013)

Stellt euch den Wecker, die Antwort müsste kommen?

http://www9.landtag-bw.de/WP15/drucksachen/Txt/15_3991.pdf




.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. September 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Okay, ich muss mal eine Lanze für den guten Prof. Mezger brechen. (...) Ihm ging es da nicht vorerst um die schädlichen (?) Auswirkungen auf die Natur oder die Legalität oder den Konflikt mit Wanderern(...); seine Position kommt von der *Naturerfahrung *her: (...) in *Ehrfurcht *und mit jeder Menge *Orts-, Geschichts- und Kulturkenntnis* die "Faszination Alpenraum" erfahren möchte. Demut vor dem Berg und all sowas halt.
> 
> (...) der lehnt Mountainbiker nicht in erster Linie als Wander-Konkurrenz ab, sondern *kritisiert einfach pauschal den modernen Zeitgeist* in Sachen Outdoor-Sport...wie ich finde auch teilweise berechtigt. Ist damit m.E. in der causa 2-Meter-Regel kein wirklicher Gegner.




-> Den Punkt "Naturerfahrung" verstehe ich. In dem Sinne könnte Prof. Mezger sogar ein Mitstreiter gegen die 2-Meter-Regel sein, *denn die Biker auf >2-Meter-Wege zu verbannen, wird ihre Naturerfahrung auch nicht in neue Sphären treiben.*


   @axisofjustice: vielen Dank für die differenzierte Darstellung! Das tut uns allen ab und zu mal ganz gut und zeigt wunderbar, dass unter den Bikern eben nicht nur grobe Natur-Vandalen sind. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es sinnvoll ist, jetzt auf einen älteren Herrn einzuschlagen. Nur die Haltung dahinter und wie der Albverein sie interpretiert, die müssen wir uns schon anschauen.

Wie gesagt, den Punkt "Naturerfahrung" verstehe ich schon. Biker könnten teils mit offeneren Augen durch die Natur radeln, mehr Sinn für die Schönheit entwickeln und sich mehr damit beschäftigen, was da eigentlich gerade neben dem Weg abgeht (Brunftzeit, Brutzeit, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Naturdenkmäler etc.). Und klar kommt es vor, dass Radler in der Natur nur eine Art riesigen Bikepark, nur einen topographische Spielplatz sehen. 

Darin steckt aber doch auch eine Chance. Immerhin sehen sie in der Natur überhaupt noch etwas, begeben sich überhaupt noch regelmäßig in die Natur! Ich glaube, dass man über den Umweg "Funsport" Leute in den Wald _locken_ kann, die dort normalerweise nicht hingehen und dadurch überhaupt erst die Chance hat, dass diese Leute jemals eine Naturerfahrung machen.

Oder soll der Wald ein Geheimtipp für Eingeweihte werden?
Nur wer den Wald erlebt, hat die Chance, ihn schätzen zu lernen.

Nur am Rande: die von Prof. Mezger gemeinte Art der Naturerfahrung spreche ich übrigens auch vielen "max. 500m-Umkreis-vom-Parkplatz"-Ausflüglern ab, die 2mal im Jahr mal "so richtig Natur erleben" wollen. Wenn ein Ausflugslokal in der Nähe ist. Mit einer schönen Tasse Kaffee. Und sauberen Toiletten bitte schön.

Manchmal glaube ich eh, dass nur eine kleine Minderheit von _echten_ Wanderern und _echten_ Bikern von der Regel betroffen ist, denn nur die bewegen sich überhaupt auf den genannten Wegen (mal abgesehen von touristischen Hotspots). OK, in der Nähe von Siedlungen sind noch die Hundebesitzer auf solchen Wegen unterwegs. Jedenfalls haben diese "Heavy-User" nach meiner Erfahrung nur selten ein Problem miteinander. Während alle anderen sich gegenseitig auf den breiten Wegen nerven. D.h. wir brauchen eigentlich v.a. klare Regeln für die breiten Wege: z.B. das Rechtslauf-Gebot und eine Beschränkung der Gruppengröße auf max. 5 Personen. Kinder, Hunde und Schwerhörige sind an einer kurzen Leine zu führen. Ich weiche ab...


----------



## Spill (23. September 2013)

habe gestern Mittag bei uns im Schönbuch beim Biergarten mal mit ein paar Bikern geredet. Und Sie zum Thema 2m Regel angesprochen. Im Grunde sagen alle das gleiche: Respekt und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, aber keiner kannte die Petition!!!
Die meisten wollen es sich mal angucken und unterschreiben.
Es bringt uns meiner Meinung nach am Meisten wenn jeder einfach mal 10 andere Biker auf das ganze hier aufmerksam macht.
Interessant war auch das mitten im Schönbuch ein Segway unterwegs war.


----------



## Athabaske (23. September 2013)

...man muss trotz allem die Aussagen des Hr. Mezger im Zusammenhang mit dem "Argument" des MfLR sehen "die Wandererverbände begrüßen die Regelung".

Gegen diese Art von Polemik kommt man mit Sachargumenten schlecht an, bzw. die Schenkelklopfer der Veranstaltung im neuen Schloss werden sich davon kaum aus ihrer so schön vom Hr. Professor begründeten Vorurteilsfestung hervorlocken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. September 2013)

Ich habe am Wochenende einen bikenden Kollegen auf einem Firmenfest getroffen. Hatte schon von der Petition gehört, aber noch nicht unterschrieben. Versteht die ganze Aufregung eh nicht, hatte noch nie Probleme im Wald. Klar wäre es ihm lieber, es gäbe die Regel nicht, aber dagegen einsetzen will er sich nicht. Schließlich habe er persönlich ja kein Problem. Fazit: wenn er dran denkt und Zeit hat, wird er unterschreiben, ich soll ihm mal den Link schicken. Aber im Grunde genommen ist es ihm egal, er unterschreibt wenn dann eher um mir einen Gefallen zu tun. Richtig stören würde ihn eigentlich nur, wenn jetzt mehr Leute von der Regel wissen und er deshalb öfters auf die Regel angesprochen wird und dadurch Ärger hat.

Ein andere Bekannter hat mir erzählt, dass er die 2-Meter-Regel gut findet, weil dann nicht so viele Idioten auf _seinen_ schönen Trails rumfahren. Insgesamt sollen wir nicht so viel Wind um die Sache machen, er habe keinen Bock auf Ärger.

Man kann sich darüber jetzt aufregen. Aber wir müssen auch anerkennen*, dass es diese Haltung gibt. Das ist auch kein Biker-Problem, sondern ein gesellschaftliches. Was man da machen kann, weiß ich auch noch nicht genau. Ich versuche in solchen Fällen immer zu erklären, warum ich mich gegen die Regel engagiere, was mich motiviert.

Nur damit das jetzt nicht falsch rüberkommt: ich kenne auch Biker, die sich total darüber freuen, dass endlich was passiert, natürlich schon unterschrieben haben, mitmachen wollen und nur darauf warten, dass man ihnen sagt, wie sie sich engagieren können etc. 

_*nicht im Sinne von Anerkennung, aber wir dürfen auch nicht so arrogant sein zu glauben, dass es quasi Biker- und Bürgerpflicht ist, sich gegen die 2-Meter-Regel zu engagieren, und dass das alle anderen selbstverständlich auch so sehen._


----------



## Hockdrik (23. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> (...) die Schenkelklopfer der Veranstaltung im neuen Schloss werden sich davon kaum aus ihrer so schön vom Hr. Professor begründeten Vorurteilsfestung hervorlocken lassen.



Ja, das ist wahr! Die Fraktion hat sicherlich nicht in erster Linie "Naturerfahrung" gehört, sondern "Siehste Lieselotte, selbst der Professor sagt, dass man diese Hottentotten aus dem Wald aussperren muss! Hab' ich doch immer gesagt."


----------



## aka (23. September 2013)

Als Kontrast zu den vermeintlich mit der 2m Regel in Verbindung stehenden Unfaellen...

Hier der "Fall" einer Frau, die ziemliches Glueck hatte von einem MTBler der auf Pfaden, auch noch abends, unterwegs war gefunden worden zu sein.



> âWenn uns der Radfahrer nicht so gut hÃ¤tte einweisen kÃ¶nnen â der war sehr hilfreich â, hÃ¤tten wir sie nicht so schnell gefunden.â



http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...in-schwer-verletzt-geborgen-_arid,191466.html


----------



## Beorn (23. September 2013)

So lang jetzt keiner den Biker verknacken will...

Dort ist weit und breit nix was 2m Breite erreicht  Aber schön ist es dort abseits der Stoßzeiten zu fahren... Muss wohl wieder an den Trauf ziehen.


----------



## Athabaske (23. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wahr! Die Fraktion hat sicherlich nicht in erster Linie "Naturerfahrung" gehört, sondern "Siehste Lieselotte, selbst der Professor sagt, dass man diese Hottentotten aus dem Wald aussperren muss! Hab' ich doch immer gesagt."


...und ich würde noch weiter gehen.

Anlass dieser Rede war das 125 jährige Jubiläum des SAV. Derartige Jubiläen sind in der Regel Anlass sich kollektiv auf die Schultern zu klopfen, Errungenschaften zu feiern und einen Ausblick zu geben, wie man die nächsten Jahre gestalten will. Wenn stattdessen eine, man kann es meiner Meinung nach schon so nennen, Brandrede gehalten wird, wirft auch das ein gewisses Licht auf den Jubilar dem damit gehuldigt werden soll.

Böse gefolgert, kann man sagen, der SAV definiert sich nach 125 Jahren nicht über das was er leistet, sondern dadurch wodurch er sich von Rest der Gesellschaft abgrenzt.


----------



## Tilman (23. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nur damit das jetzt nicht falsch rüberkommt: ich kenne auch Biker, die sich total darüber freuen, dass endlich was passiert, natürlich schon unterschrieben haben, mitmachen wollen und nur darauf warten, dass man ihnen sagt, wie sie sich engagieren können etc.


 

Ich habe die Petition verfasst, weil ich Bürokratie hasse. Und die 2m-Regel ist Bürokratie.

Rechtlich taugt sie nichts, schon weil man de 2m nicht messen kann und lt. Minister Bonde auch gar nicht messen muß (wozu  er die 2m-Regel dann dennoch braucht, bleibt sein Geheimnis).
.
Zumindest dient sie aber dazu, und das ist übel genug, die Illusion zu verbreiten, Radfahrer respektive Mountainbiker hätten es nötig, daß man sie bürokratisch gängelt. Das schürt Vorurteile und diese bremsen, weil oft unüberprüft übernommen, bike-freundliche Politik. Damit sind letztendlich alle Biker betroffen. Unter ihnen gibt es eben solche, die sich politische Verleumdung gefallen lassen und solche, die sich so etwas nicht gefallen lassen.
Gut ist es, daß sich viele derjenigen, die sich so etwas nicht gefallen lassen, die Petition unterschreiben. Noch besser ist es, daß auch andere Leute die Petition unterschreiben, weil sie zwar persönlich nicht betroffen sind, aber umsomehr damit die Mountainbiker insgesamt unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (23. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> I
> 
> Rechtlich taugt sie nichts, schon weil man de 2m nicht messen kann und lt. Minister Bonde auch gar nicht messen muß (wozu  er die 2m-Regel dann dennoch braucht, bleibt sein Geheimnis).




 Ich kann dir sagen, warum er die 2m-Regel braucht...... für die Rechtssicherheit  
Damit ist er recht sicher, dass das Recht auch sicher ist und das man die Wanderer, die vermutlich garnicht da sind nicht mit quitschenden Bremsen aufschreckt


----------



## muddymartin (23. September 2013)

Am Samstag hatte ich auch wieder einen typischen Fall (Abfahrt von der Solitude). Links geht ein schmaler Trail am Waldrand auf einer Wiese runter, 50m weiter rechts verläuft parallel die Solitudeallee (eine Waldautobahn). Auf der Waldautobahn tummelten sich die Fußgänger, Kinderwägen etc. in Scharen. Diverse Radfahrer fuhren mit ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit (30km/h) im Slalom durch die Mengen talwärts. Wir sind links auf den leeren Trail. Ca. 30m vor mir kam uns eine einzelne Fußgängerin entgegen. Ich rufe meinem Mitfahrer zu "Vorsicht Fußgänger", drossele das Tempo auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit und weiche auf die Grünfläche aus. Und was schallt mir entgegen? "Sie könnten auch drüber auf dem Weg fahren!" Großartig! Im nachhinein ärgere ich mich, nicht zur Diskussion angehalten zu haben, aber durch die schöne Tour war ich so gutgelaunt und hatte echt keinen Bock mir die Laune verderben zu lassen.


----------



## powderJO (24. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> Stellt euch den Wecker, die Antwort müsste kommen?
> 
> http://www9.landtag-bw.de/WP15/drucksachen/Txt/15_3991.pdf
> 
> ...




da kann man echt gespannt sein, was kommt.


----------



## Tilman (24. September 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> da kann man echt gespannt sein, was kommt.


 
Im Zweifelsfall (auch oder gerade aus dem Ministerium) Textbausteine.

Schema:

_Antwort der Landesregierung auf die Kleine Anfrage des Abgeordneten Stefan Teufel, CDU (Landtags Drs. 15/3991, ......)_

_Textbaustein_
_Textbaustein_
_Textbaustein_
_Textbaustein_
_Textbaustein_

_Gez. Textbaustein (Minister für Textbausteine)_


----------



## skaster (24. September 2013)

Mmh, die Grünen haben in BW ja gerade mal knapp 2% der Erststimmen (etwas mehr als 80000 Stimmen) und knapp 3% der Zweitstimmen ( etwa 130000 Stimmen) eingebüßt im Vergleich zur Bundestagswahl 2009. 
Das ist nur dann ein Hoffnungsschimmer, wenn man denen begreiflich macht, dass bei dem Ergebnis der CDU von 51% die Regierungszeit von Hr. Kretschmann eh abgelaufen ist (obwohl daran wahrscheinlich sowieso niemand zweifelt, es sei denn es gäbe ein 2. Fukushima).


----------



## Athabaske (24. September 2013)

...und ich gehe trotzdem jede Wette ein, unsere Chancen auf eine Änderung sind jetzt höher als nach der nächsten LTW mit einem evtl. erneuten Regierungswechsel.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und ich gehe trotzdem jede Wette ein, unsere Chancen auf eine Änderung sind jetzt höher als nach der nächsten LTW mit einem evtl. erneuten Regierungswechsel.



Sehe ich ähnlich und habe auch gar keine Lust so lange zu warten! ;-)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mal'ne andere Frage: *Radcross *ist ja schwer im kommen (glaube ich). Hat da jemand Kontakte, kann in der "Crosser-Szene" für die Petition werben? bloggen? facebooken? twittern? 

Auf Rennen Unterschriften sammeln und Flyer verteilen? Ist doch jetzt dann bald Saison, oder?

Gibt es sowas wie einen Crosser-Verband?

Herzlichen Dank und Gruß
Hockdrik


----------



## martinos (24. September 2013)

Hier mal ein Beispiel zur konkreten Auslegung der 2-M-Regelung:
der Touren-Anbieter "Bergbiken" hat unter http://www.bergbiken.de/index.asp?id=10&spr= den mehr oder weniger klassischen X-Cross auf der Schwäbischen Alb ausgeschrieben. 

Irgendwann erhielt der Anbieter Post vom Landratsamt Reutlingen - seitdem steht die Tour mit folgendem Hinweis online:
*Wichtiger Hinweis:* auf Wunsch des Kreisforstamtes des Lkr. Reutlingen müssen wir darauf hinweisen, dass alle oben und unten genannten Singletrails _im Bereich des Lkr. Reutlingen_, sofern sie zwei Meter Breite unterschreiten, im Rahmen dieser Tour geschoben und nicht gefahren werden (s.a. Fotos unten als kleinen Vorgeschmack dazu). Dies ist dem LWaldG Ba-Wü, §37 Abs. 3 geschuldet.

Es gibt wohl weitere Beispiele bei anderen Tour-Anbietern, bei denen ein "Vergleich" zur weiteren Durchführung von geführten Touren geschlossen wurde, indem eine jährliche "Waldbenutzungsgebühr" vom Veranstalter entrichtet wurde. Inwieweit sich dies dann rechtlich mit der 2-M-Regelung verträgt oder eine wirkliche Sonderregelung darstellt wage ich erst mal anzuzweifeln. Fühlt sich irgendwie nach Ablasshandel an.


----------



## Athabaske (24. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> Mal'ne andere Frage: *Radcross *ist ja schwer im kommen (glaube ich). Hat da jemand Kontakte, kann in der "Crosser-Szene" für die Petition werben? bloggen? facebooken? twittern?
> 
> Auf Rennen Unterschriften sammeln und Flyer verteilen? Ist doch jetzt dann bald Saison, oder?
> ...



...Magstadt ist das Stichwort.

Das ist jetzt nicht der Verband, aber das traditionsreichste Rennen in Baden-Württemberg. Die Rennen sind aber eher auf der Wiese als im Wald. Und nur bei entstehenden Bäumen sieht man hier das mit den Pfaden so eng. Auf der Wiese kannst Du ja selbst schmälste Trampelpfade befahren...


----------



## Hockdrik (24. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Auf der Wiese kannst Du ja selbst schmälste Trampelpfade befahren...



Hm, OK, stimmt, aber die trainieren bestimmt auch mal im Wald, oder?
Also sollten sie dort auch trainieren dürfen wollen! 



martinos schrieb:


> (...) Es gibt wohl weitere Beispiele bei anderen Tour-Anbietern, bei denen ein "Vergleich" zur weiteren Durchführung von geführten Touren [auf Singletrails] geschlossen wurde, indem eine jährliche "Waldbenutzungsgebühr" vom Veranstalter entrichtet wurde.
> (...) Fühlt sich irgendwie nach Ablasshandel an.



aber echt! Wenn die Regel angeblich die Wanderer schützen soll, aber zum Abkassieren missbraucht wird, wirft das natürlich noch mal einen anderen Schatten auf das Waldgesetz.


Nachtrag  @martinos: kannst Du Kontakte/Infos zum Thema "weitere Beispiele bei anderen Tour-Anbietern, bei denen ein "Vergleich" zur weiteren Durchführung von geführten Touren geschlossen wurde" geben? Gerne per PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (24. September 2013)

Cross macht ja der BDR  , wobei es ja immer mehr* Jedermann*(Nicht Hobby das ist was anderes) Rennen gibt

2 Meter sind da aber wohl kein Thema  

http://www.cx-sport.de/


----------



## ciao heiko (24. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> Cross macht ja der BDR  , wobei es ja immer mehr* Jedermann*(Nicht Hobby das ist was anderes) Rennen gibt
> 
> 2 Meter sind da aber wohl kein Thema
> 
> http://www.cx-sport.de/



Auf der Petitionsseite ist zu sehen, das über cx-sport.de eine relevante Anzahl von Unterschriften kam. Genaue Zahlen können wir aber auch nicht sehen. 
Aber man kann bei cx-sport gerne nochmals nachhaken, das Thema oben zu halten.

ciao heiko


----------



## Redshred (24. September 2013)

cx-sport , da kann man ja nur danken

frag aber mal einen Fachwart/Landestrainer vom BRV oder WRSV , die müssen schauen das die Kadernormen stimmen


----------



## Tilman (24. September 2013)

James Bond, oder.....

.....siehe PDF Anhang


----------



## client (24. September 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel zur konkreten Auslegung der 2-M-Regelung:
> der Touren-Anbieter "Bergbiken" hat unter http://www.bergbiken.de/index.asp?id=10&spr= den mehr oder weniger klassischen X-Cross auf der Schwäbischen Alb ausgeschrieben.
> 
> Irgendwann erhielt der Anbieter Post vom Landratsamt Reutlingen - seitdem steht die Tour mit folgendem Hinweis online:
> ...


Aber wenn das Schieben der Bikes auf schmalen Wegen erlaubt ist, dann wäre das für die örtlichen Biker doch auch mal ein Ansatz:
Wenn sich dreizig oder noch mehr Biker laufend (ist ja auch ein wichtiger Trainingsbereich) mit ihrem Bike -in Schiebehaltung- auf gut besuchten Trails bewegen, dann macht das den Bikern sicherlich keinen richtigen Spaß, den Fußgängern vermutlich aber noch weniger, denn diese müßten ja ständig stehen bleiben und ausweichen, was allerdings gesetzlich nicht anzugreifen wäre.
Protest hat halt viele Formen!


----------



## Tilman (24. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Aber wenn das Schieben der Bikes auf schmalen Wegen erlaubt ist, dann wäre das für die örtlichen Biker doch auch mal ein Ansatz:
> Wenn sich dreizig oder noch mehr Biker laufend (ist ja auch ein wichtiger Trainingsbereich) mit ihrem Bike -in Schiebehaltung- auf gut besuchten Trails bewegen, dann macht das den Bikern sicherlich keinen richtigen Spaß, den Fußgängern vermutlich aber noch weniger, denn diese müßten ja ständig stehen bleiben und ausweichen, was allerdings gesetzlich nicht anzugreifen wäre.
> Protest hat halt viele Formen!



Vor 'zig Jahren galt das Schieben von Fahrrädern nach der StVO in Österreich (!) ebenfalls noch als Radfahren.


----------



## Redshred (24. September 2013)

gehen bei euch die Links auch nicht  ??

zur Petition/DIMB/ Facebook  http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...m-regel-in-baden-wuerttemberg-unterschreiben/


----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> gehen bei euch die Links auch nicht  ??[/url]



doch, funktioniert!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2013)

Habe ich was verpasst? War heute Demo in Stuttgart oder warum ist es hier so still? 

Naja, dann gebe ich mal Futter: 
in der SÜDWEST PRESSE ist heute ein Artikel erschienen, der Forst, Albverein, aber auch Biker zu Wort kommen lässt: 
Biker-wollen-Zwei-Meter-Regelung-kippen

Vielleicht nimmt die Diskussion ja jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit langsam Formen an. 
Vielleicht sogar etwas ausgewogenere Formen als bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2013)

Noch zu dem Artikel oben:

Interessant finde ich, dass Bondes Ministerium jetzt nicht mehr tödliche Unfälle bemüht und von einer bewährten Regelungen spricht, sondern die Singletrail-Ausnahme-Aktion des AK-Rad als Möglichkeit beschreibt, Alternativen zur bestehenden Regel zu prüfen. 

Zitat aus dem Artikel:
"Grundsätzlich dient die Zwei-Meter-Regelung dem Interessensausgleich zwischen Wanderern, Mountainbikern, Touristikern, Waldbesitzern, Naturschützern und Jägern. Über das Pilotprojekt im Schwarzwald prüfen wir mit allen Beteiligten Alternativen zur bestehenden Regelung."
Ministerium für ländlichen Raum


----------



## Athabaske (25. September 2013)

Super gemacht, 
danke!!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2013)

Während also die Presse - vielleicht und gaaaaanz langsam - aufwacht, 
erfahren wir weiter Unterstützung von Seiten der Bike-Branche:

gestern hat Trek auf Facebook dazu aufgerufen, die Petition zu unterschreiben

Bitte gerne dort liken und teilen!


----------



## ciao heiko (25. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Biker-wollen-Zwei-Meter-Regelung-kippen
> 
> Vielleicht nimmt die Diskussion ja jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit langsam Formen an.



Der Artikel liest sich erstmal ganz ausgewogen. Das Killerargument kommt am Ende in dem suggeriert wird, wenn man den Bikern ein paar einzelne Strecken ausweist, dann funktioniere alles wunderbar. Am subtilsten ist dann noch das sowohl der Förster, der anonyme "Mountainbiker" und die Naturverbände das als gute Lösung sehen.  Aha, da haben wir ja schon den breiten Konsens gefunden  Und die die sich nicht daran halten sind "Idioten". 

- Soll uns doch mal einer der Beteiligten erzählen wieviele Sitzungen und Engagement für diese minimal Lösung nötig war.

- Oder das es solche engagierte Personen nicht in jeder Ecke gibt und damit die örtlichen Biker in die Röhre schauen.

- Oder das einem möglicherweisen engagierten Biker von den lokalen Entscheidungsträger viel höhere Hürden in den Weg gelegt werden und er dagegen machtlos ist.

- Das ganze Forstämter und Gemeinderäte aufgrund des Aufwandes und der Kosten Ihre Mitarbeit von vorneherein ablehnen.

- Das solche Strecken dann gerne als Sportgelände gesehen werden, was dann den ganzen Wust von Vereinsgründung, Versicherung etc. nach sich zieht.


Leute. Diese einzeln ausgewiesenen Strecken und die berühmten 10% Singeltrail als Pilotprojekt sind das Killerargument, mit denen man jetzt versucht uns zufrieden zu stellen. Alles anderen Argumente haben wir ja schon recht erfolgreich aus dem Weg geräumt. Last euch jetzt nicht auf ein paar Vorzeigestrecken reduzieren.


ciao heiko


----------



## Athabaske (25. September 2013)

..macht doch keiner...

Und Du hast selbstverständlich recht!


----------



## Beorn (25. September 2013)

Danke SWP, dass man jetzt blechen muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Lasst euch jetzt nicht auf ein paar Vorzeigestrecken reduzieren.



Ja, da müssen wir aufpassen, weil in der Öffentlichkeit nicht klar ist, dass es sich bei diesen Strecken (ähnlich wie am Rosskopf in Freiburg und in Stuttgart-Degerloch (sollte die jemals gebaut werden)) eher um Downhill-Strecken handelt, die für Otto-Normal-Biker weniger relevant sind.


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. September 2013)

Hat schon jemand herausgefunden, was denn einen Weg schmaler als 2 m, der in den Pilotprojekten möglicherweise von der Forstverwaltung in Abstimmung mit der Gemeinde willkürlich auch für Radfahrer freigegebenen werden soll, von anderen schmalen Wegen unterscheidet?


----------



## Athabaske (25. September 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand herausgefunden, was denn einen Weg schmaler als 2 m, der in den Pilotprojekten möglicherweise von der Forstverwaltung in Abstimmung mit der Gemeinde willkürlich auch für Radfahrer freigegebenen werden soll, von anderen schmalen Wegen unterscheidet?



...ungefähr das was den Osterhasen von einem Feldhasen unterscheidet.

Erster ist eine reine Erfindung und dient nur als PR.-Maßnahme um möglichst viele Süsigkeiten zu verkaufen. Der Feldhase dagegen ist wild und frei und  bedroht durch die mechanisierte Landwirtschaft. Jeder freut sich, wenn er einen sieht, nur im eigenen Garten will ihn keiner...


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. September 2013)

Ich denke, dass die willkürliche Freigabe von schmalen Wegen die fehlenden Gründe für die 2-Meter-Regel offenbart. 
Denn wenn das Radfahren auf schmalen Wegen doch die Fußgänger so gefährdet, dann dürfte es auch keine Ausnahmen geben.
Allenfalls unter ganz strengen Vorgaben. Aber solche Vorgaben hat der Gesetzgeber nicht ins Waldgesetz aufgenommen.
Folglich kann das mit der Gefährdung der Fußgänger nicht so wild sein.


----------



## HelmutK (25. September 2013)

*Auf Facebook:*

Unsere Petition ist in der Presse angekommen!

Es gibt auch gute Journalisten, die alle Seiten zu Wort kommen lassen und unser Mitglied Hendrik Ockenga hat dabei ein gute Figur abgegeben.

Jetzt seid Ihr dran - schreibt der SWP Leserbriefe und Online-Kommentare. Und nicht vergessen, nicht nur Liken, sondern auch Teilen 

http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_n...en-Zwei-Meter-Regelung-kippen;art4329,2219391

*Und es wäre schön, wenn dem ersten Online-Kommentar viele weitere folgen würden  Die Angabe der Kundennummer bei der Registrierung ist übrigens nicht erforderlich.*


----------



## Beorn (25. September 2013)

Man darf trotzdem leider nur 15 Artikel pro Monat für Umme lesen. Ich brauch glaub ich die Kundennummer meiner Schwiegermutter...


----------



## mw.dd (25. September 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ...
> *Und es wäre schön, wenn dem ersten Online-Kommentar viele weitere folgen würden ...*



Du hast aber praktisch schon alles gesagt


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. September 2013)

Dieses Baden-Württemberg mit seiner 2-Meter-Regel bleibt für mich seltsam:

http://wald.lauftext.de/freizeit-im-wald/reiten-und-radfahren/


----------



## Beorn (25. September 2013)

Was hast Du denn geschrieben? Und was steht in dem Artikel?


----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Man darf trotzdem leider nur 15 Artikel pro Monat für Umme lesen. Ich brauch glaub ich die Kundennummer meiner Schwiegermutter...



Versuch' es mal mit einem anderen Browser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Und was steht in dem Artikel?




Hier der Text in Braille zum rauskopieren ;-)

*Fahrradfahren im Wald: Biker wollen Zwei-Meter-Regelung kippen*

Neue Debatte im alten Konflikt zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgängern: Zwei Meter müssen Waldwege in Baden-Württemberg mindestens breit sein, damit Radfahrer darauf fahren dürfen. Eine Initiative hat in einer Online-Petition mehr als 30.000 Unterschriften gegen diese Regelung gesammelt. Das Beispiel Ulm-Böfingen zeigt, dass Kompromisse schon heute möglich sind.

THOMAS LIERSCH | 24.09.2013

Wenn Radfahrer im Wald auf Fußgänger treffen, kann es schon mal Ärger geben. So war das auch vor gut einem Jahr im Ulmer Stadtteil Böfingen, als sich dort Mountainbiker Strecken anlegten und querfeldein durch das Erholungsgebiet fuhren - in hohem Tempo und über Sprungschanzen. Wanderer fühlten sich gefährdet, auch Naturschützer beklagten sich. Nach längeren Auseinandersetzungen gab es eine Einigung. Heute fahren die Biker in Böfingen auf einer im Einvernehmen gefundenen Strecke.

Doch legal ist das nicht, die Radfahrer werden lediglich geduldet. Denn in Baden-Württemberg dürfen Radfahrer laut Landeswaldgesetz nicht auf Wegen fahren, die weniger als zwei Meter breit sind. In einer Online-Petition wenden sich nun mehrere Radverbände gegen die Zwei-Meter-Regel. Mehr als 30.000 Unterschriften sind innerhalb eines Monats zusammengekommen, 50.000 sollen es bis Ende November werden. Zu den Initiatoren der Petition gehört die Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike (Dimb), ein Verein mit 60.000 Mitgliedern.

"Radfeindlich" nennt Hendrik Ockenga von der Dimb die Zwei-Meter-Regel. Im Alltag gebe es kaum Probleme zwischen Radfahrern und Spaziergängern, weshalb eine solche Regelung nicht nötig sei. Zudem könne die Breite eines Waldweges ohnehin nicht gemessen werden, weil es keine klaren Begrenzungen wie durch Bordsteine gebe. "Wichtig ist uns die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme", sagt Ockenga. Die Zwei-Meter-Regel aber steht dem entgegen, meinen er und die Petitionsunterstützer. Denn: Aufgrund dieser Regel selbst gebe es immer wieder unnötige Diskussionen. Spaziergänger würden Radfahrern auf schmaleren Wegen vorhalten, dass sie dort gar nicht fahren dürfen. So komme es zu Konflikten, auch wenn die Spaziergänger gar nicht gefährdet worden seien.

Auf breiteren Wegen sei die Gefahr sogar höher. "Dort treffen viele Fußgänger auf viele Radfahrer, die schnell unterwegs sind", sagt Ockenga. Auf schmalen Wegen seien Radfahrer dagegen vorsichtiger unterwegs. Man müsse den Bürgern mehr Verantwortung zutrauen. "Nicht alle Radfahrer und auch nicht alle Mountainbiker sind Rowdys", sagt Ockenga.  Er selbst steige vom Rad, wenn er auf einem sehr engen Weg Fußgängern begegne. Querfeldeinfahren verurteilt er, das verstößt auch gegen die Richtlinien der Dimb. Rowdys, die das machen, ließen sich aber ohnehin nicht von irgendwelchen Regelungen wie einer Mindestbreite für Wege beeindrucken.

Der Schwäbische Albverein stellt sich wegen Sicherheitsbedenken hinter die Zwei-Meter-Regel. Wegereferentin Martina Steinmetz sagt: "Wir vertreten die Interessen der Wanderer." Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme sei natürlich gut, sie befürchtet aber eine größere Gefahr für Wanderer ohne die bestehende Regelung. Gerade ältere Wanderer seien dann betroffen. Sie könnten nicht so schnell zur Seite gehen, wenn ihnen auf schmalen Wegen Radfahrer begegneten. Steinmetz verweist darauf, dass es schon heute die Möglichkeit gebe, dass Singletrails ausgeschrieben werden - also schmale Wege, die speziell für Mountainbiker gedacht sind, die sportlich fahren wollen.

Für Ockenga von der Dimb sind einzelne speziell ausgeschriebene Strecken nur eine "Pseudo-Lösung", zumal auch auf diesen Wegen trotzdem auch Fußgänger unterwegs sein dürfen. Für ihn bleibt klar: Das Radfahren auf schmalen Waldwegen soll legalisiert werden, die Zwei-Meter-Regel ergibt keinen Sinn und muss gekippt werden. Thüringen habe eine ähnliche Regelung zurückgenommen, Hessen auch. Ockenga hofft, dass die Petition in Baden-Württemberg dasselbe bewirkt: "Wir glauben, wenn sich die Politik mit dem Thema beschäftigt, wird die Regelung fallen." Tatsächlich liegt im Landtag eine Anfrage der CDU vor, zu früherem Zeitpunkt hatte bereits die FDP-Fraktion eine Anfrage an das von Alexander Bonde (Die Grünen) geführte Ministerium für ländlichen Raum. 

Die damalige Antwort gleicht der Antwort auf Nachfrage der SÜDWEST PRESSE: "Grundsätzlich dient die Zwei-Meter-Regelung dem Interessensausgleich zwischen Wanderern, Mountainbikern, Touristikern, Waldbesitzern, Naturschützern und Jägern. Über das Pilotprojekt im Schwarzwald prüfen wir mit allen Beteiligten Alternativen zur bestehenden Regelung." Das angesprochene Projekt sieht vor, dort zehn Prozent des Mountainbikenetzes als Singletrails einzurichten.

Die Idee ähnelt der in Böfingen gefundenen Lösung, wo allerdings keine Schilder die Strecke der Mountainbiker ausweisen. Der dort zuständige Revierförster Max Wittlinger sagt, die Situation vor Ort sei inzwischen "sehr entspannt". Die Mountainbiker würden sich fast alle an die festgelegte Strecke halten, die für die Natur und die Sicherheit der Wanderer verträglich sei. Wittlinger ist gegen die Petition und findet, die Zwei-Meter-Regel habe sich bewährt. Er glaubt, bei einer Aufhebung könnte die Unfallgefahr steigen und es könnten wieder mehr Mountainbiker auf die Idee kommen, querfeldein zu fahren.

Einer der Böfinger Mountainbiker, der anonym bleiben möchte, sagt: "Wir sind super zufrieden." Böfingen sei für ihn ein Positivbeispiel. Konflikte mit Spaziergängern gebe es inzwischen selten und unter den Bikern würden sich nur "ein paar Idioten" nicht an die erlaubte Strecke halten. Der Mann gehörte zu den Vertretern der Radfahrer, die jene Strecke damals mit Naturschützern und Förstern ausgehandelt hatten. Doch auch wenn mit der abgesteckten Strecke in Böfingen ein praktikabler Kompromiss gefunden wurde: In Sachen Zwei-Meter-Regelung sind die Mountainbiker anderer Ansicht als Förster Wittlinger - viele von ihnen haben die Petition dagegen unterschrieben.


----------



## Tilman (25. September 2013)

So geht das, seit Angela mal sagte, die Bremsklätze müssten niedergewalzt werden....


----------



## Tofi02 (26. September 2013)

Moin,

ich habe die Online-Petition mal ins RR-Forum verlinkt, scheint aber dort nicht besonders anzukommen. Aber schaut selbst....

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/online-petition-zur-2-meter-regel-in-bw.122905/#post-2927729

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## Athabaske (26. September 2013)

...das ist aber mal ein tolerantes Völkchen dort - schade d'rum...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. September 2013)

Was erwartest du von Personen, welche Ihre Räder nach dem Putzen noch mit Desinfektionstüchern abwischen?  Sorry, musste sein.

Schade drum, aber vielleicht sind die ersten zwei Poster nicht der normale Querschnitt. Davon gehe ich sogar aus.


----------



## Beorn (26. September 2013)

Das kann ja fast nur noch besser werden bei denen!

Schade, dass gleich die ersten dem Negativklischee meilenweit voraus sein müssen.


----------



## damage0099 (26. September 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von Personen, welche Ihre Räder nach dem Putzen noch mit Desinfektionstüchern abwischen?  Sorry, musste sein.



     
Die RR'ler strafen uns doch auch immer so herrlich mit Mißachtung, wenn man ihnen mal auf 'nem Radweg begegnet


----------



## Hockdrik (26. September 2013)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> ich habe die Online-Petition mal ins RR-Forum verlinkt, scheint aber dort nicht besonders anzukommen. Aber schaut selbst....i



Es gibt immer Leute in Foren, die nur darauf warten, dass sie sich verbal abreagieren können, egal ob es in der Sache gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.

Aber es gibt eben auch die Vernünftigen und die, die nur mitlesen und die wissen jetzt von der Petition und das ist gut so! 

In diesem Sinne vielen Dank für Deinen Einsatz im Namen aller Radfahrer!
Denn das sollten wir nicht vergessen: die 2-Meter-Regel ist nicht nur MTB- sondern allgemein Radfahr-feindlich und diskriminierend. Dahinter steckt die gleiche Haltung, die auch Radfahrern auf der Straße entgegen schlägt. Wir Radfahrer sollten also zusammen halten.


----------



## pezolived (26. September 2013)

Rennradfahrer? Sind das nicht diese mißvergnügten Menschen, die einem immer grußlos unter'm linken Lenkerende durchwischen? 
Hab' grad mal nachgeguckt: Die haben ein Unterforum "Cyclocross", sind damit also genau so betroffen, wie wir. Wer dort angemeldet ist, könnte sie darauf ja mal aufmerksam machen.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Die RR'ler strafen uns doch auch immer so herrlich mit Mißachtung, wenn man ihnen mal auf 'nem Radweg begegnet



vor allem wenn mal langsam aber stetig auf surrenden Reifen davon zieht... 

Ich bin mal mit 1 Zoll Slicks auf meinem MTB bei einem regelmäßigen RR-Treff aufgetaucht. Die haben alle ein bisschen doof geguckt und sich ihren Teil gedacht. Ich habe einfach nett gefragt, ob ich mitfahren kann und es gab keine großen Einwände. Beim dritten Mal, so auf halber Strecke, fuhr einer der Älteren an meine Seite und meinte: "Du bist ja echt ein netter Kerl und Du hälst ja auch mit, aber kannst Du Dir nicht mal ein richtiges Rad kaufen? Die anderen Rennradfahrer lästern schon über unsere Gruppe. Überleg's Dir mal." 

Ich habe mir dann tatsächlich ein halbes Jahr später ein Rennrad gekauft.
Bis dahin mussten sie leiden.


----------



## damage0099 (26. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...aber kannst Du Dir nicht mal ein richtiges Rad kaufen?



  
Ich lach mich tot


----------



## powderJO (26. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...das ist aber mal ein tolerantes Völkchen dort - schade d'rum...



das ist eh ein ziemlich trauriger haufen da. mehr erreicht man im tour-forum.


----------



## Tofi02 (26. September 2013)

Moin,



powderJO schrieb:


> mehr erreicht man im tour-forum.



du meinst das < http://forum.tour-magazin.de/ >, oder ? Ich habe mit der Forum-Suche keinen Eintrag zur Online Petition gefunden, es kann also sein, das die Petition dort noch nicht bekannt ist.

Wer ist dort angemeldet und verlinkt die Petition ?

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## Tomz (26. September 2013)

Mir fällt auf das fast immer wenn ich Biker im Wald oder wo auch immer anspreche die wenigstens die Petition kennen. 
Es scheint also ein große Gruppe von Freizeitradlern zu geben die nicht die Foren kennen oder über FB und die DIMB nicht erreicht werden.
Ich habe mir überlegt es wäre gut kleine Kärtchen (ähnlich Visitenkarten) dabei zu haben die man den Leuten in die Hand drücken kann mit dem Link zur Petition und zur Kampanienseite der DIMB. Das bleibt bestimmt besser haften als wenn man die Leute nur anspricht, das haben die vergessen bis sie daheim sind.
Macht das Sinn??
Wenn ja könnte jemand ein Layout entwerfen und hier zur Verfügung stellen, so das wir uns das lokal ausdrucken und unterwegs verteilen können?

Thomas


----------



## JayDee1982 (26. September 2013)

Ja ja die RR-Fahrer 
Was einige in dem Forum zum Besten gegeben haben ist genauso verbohrt wie die Position einiger Wanderer....

RR gegen MTB ist wohl so wie VW gegen Opel.... eben so ein richtig schöner Markenhass.... 
Ich versteh teilweise wirklich nicht, wie engstirnig man sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (26. September 2013)

Verbohrte Rennradler... wenn ich die Kommentare hier lese, ist die Mountainbikefraktion auch nicht besser.
Ich fahr beides. Bin ich jetzt Schizophren? Muß ich mich plötzlich anders verhalten?
Die meisten Rennradler sind nett und Ihr macht die Gruppe an ein paar Idioten fest. Machen die Wanderer das Gleiche nicht mit uns und wir beschweren uns zu Recht darüber?

Anderes Thema: Ich habs nicht sein lassen können:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f390796.html#questions
Dort ist noch eine weitere Anfrage, die bisher nicht viel Interesse auf sich gezogen hat. Außerdem scheint der gute Mann mit Federführend für die Hinhaltetaktik und Blabla Antworten zu sein. Umso wichtiger daß weiter Interesse bekundet wird, bzw. mehr unangenehme Nachfragen kommen!

Also bitte wieder Interesse bekunden und/oder selber nachfragen!


----------



## powderJO (26. September 2013)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



done.


----------



## Tilman (26. September 2013)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mache dann Werbung für "done"


----------



## Hockdrik (26. September 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> done.



danke!


----------



## TTT (26. September 2013)

Die Antwort von Reinhold Pix (Grüne) auf die Fragen von Dominik Papa offenbart, wie man die Diskussion bei den Grünen fortan führen will:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f390796.html#questions
Reinhold Pix scheint bei den Grünen in der Frage eine gewisse meinungsbildende Rolle zu spielen. Von daher sollte man bei ihm nicht locker lassen!


----------



## Athabaske (26. September 2013)

...das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.

Es gab mittlerweile auch schon andere Antworten, ohne Textbausteine und teilweise kompromissbereit.

Den Pix muss man in der Tat nicht weiter fragen, der haut nun wohl nur noch die Standartantwort raus...


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. September 2013)

> Die bestehende 2-m-Regelung hat sich unseres Erachtens bewährt. Eine flexible Handhabung über Ausnahmeregelungen ist dort möglich, wo eine Entflechtung des Besucherverkehrs angestrebt wird oder* das Unfallrisiko gering ist.*



also überall


----------



## JayDee1982 (26. September 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> also überall



Oder eben nirgends.... weil Wanderer ja immer und überall sind 

War heute mal wieder auf dem verbotenen Tail unterwegs.
Zum fahren kam ich eigentlich kaum, ich hab nur Äste und Bäume auf die Seite geräumt, die der Sturm letzte Woche umgetan hat. 

Hab dann lustigerweise mal beim Kraftwerk Rheinau (Welches ja den Weg wartet und pflegt) angerufen und gefragt, wie viele Wanderer sich denn schon über die umgesturzten Bäume beklagt haben. 
Einige lagen wirklich genau mit der Krone auf dem Weg und das durchkommen war recht schwer.

Also die Antwort hat mich dann doch schon etwas verwundert und überrascht.



> Wie Bäume umgestürzt? Ehrlich? Hmmmm gut dann kümmern wir uns darum. Sie sind der erste der jetzt angerufen hat und uns dies mitgeteitl hat. Vielen Dank



Soviel dann zu der Aussage vom Forstamt, das die Instandhaltung Geldkostet und das ja soooooooo viele Wanderer dort unterwegs sind.

Der Mitarbeiter des Kraftwerks wollte mir die Tage noch ein Schreiben fertig machen, wie viele Wanderer da ca unterwegs sind, das ich dann dem Forstamtbürokraten übermitteln kann/darf/werde.

Mal schauen ober sich dann mal zu einer Ausnahmegenehmigung durchringen kann..... Aber ich mach mir da wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (26. September 2013)

Zitat Pix:
_Gerade aufgrund der 2-m-Marke konnte seit Bestehen der Regelung in den letzten Jahren die Zahl der Unfälle verringert werden._



...wahrscheinlich aus dem Bioladen, im Ernst:

Nicht eine einzige gefüllte Zelle im excel und dann sowas raushauen: Alle Achtung.


----------



## Redshred (26. September 2013)

Pix  ist aber flexibel:

_"Hinsichtlich der Unfallzahlen unter Beteiligung von Mountainbikern/-innen liegt für Baden-Württemberg keine Unfallstatistik vor, aus der diese spezifischen Informationen direkt entnommen werden könnten"_

woher will er dann wissen das sich die Unfallzahlen verringert haben?



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (26. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> Pix  ist aber flexibel:
> 
> _"Hinsichtlich der Unfallzahlen unter Beteiligung von Mountainbikern/-innen liegt für Baden-Württemberg keine Unfallstatistik vor, aus der diese spezifischen Informationen direkt entnommen werden könnten"_
> 
> ...



Genau das könntest Du ihn fragen.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (27. September 2013)

Hab schon und bin recht herzlich gespannt:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f390796.html#questions


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (27. September 2013)

Wenn man die anderen Antworten der Abgeordneten vergleicht, müsste Pix dann nun den Textbaustein: "bitte wenden Sie sich mit detaillierten Fragen direkt an das Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz" aus dem Hut ziehen, woraufhin man ihn wieder hinweist, dass die Kontrollpflicht nicht beim Ministerium liegt und er somit die Frage beantworten soll. Und dann passiert wieder nix...


----------



## Tofi02 (27. September 2013)

Moin,

nur noch ein paar Gedanken für Aktionen...

 - unter http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/?titel=&startdate=27.09.2013&sortby=&enddate=31.12.2013&art=&lv=&umkreis=&plz=&updatet=&lstart=30 findet man eine Übersicht der in diesem Jahr noch stattfindenden CTF / RTF. Wäre es denkbar, das man dort über die veranstaltenden Vereine mit Plakaten und Flyern für Unterschriften wirbt bzw. Unterschriftenlisten auslegt ?

- besteht ein Kontakt zwischen den Mods der diversen Foren, um die Unterstützungsaufrufe zu pinnen, wie es mit diesem Thread ja auch der Fall ist ? Ansonsten geht der Aufruf im täglichen Traffic unter...

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## JayDee1982 (27. September 2013)

Votet doch mal wieder für dieses tolle Viedeo 

http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2


----------



## pndrev (27. September 2013)

Geht leider nur einmal pro Rechner.


----------



## JayDee1982 (27. September 2013)

Geht nur einmal pro Tag


----------



## martinos (27. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Geht nur einmal pro Tag


 
... vermutlich wird die IP gescannt, d.h. wenn du immer über eine feste IP kommst (Firmenanschluss), dann geht nur einmal abstimmen. Wenn man ne Zwangstrennung nach 24h hat (die meisten Privatanschlüsse), dann bekommt man danach wieder ne neue IP und darf wieder abstimmen


----------



## JayDee1982 (27. September 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> ... vermutlich wird die IP gescannt, d.h. wenn du immer über eine feste IP kommst (Firmenanschluss), dann geht nur einmal abstimmen. Wenn man ne Zwangstrennung nach 24h hat (die meisten Privatanschlüsse), dann bekommt man danach wieder ne neue IP und darf wieder abstimmen



Ja richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (28. September 2013)

Ein neuer Pressebericht ist in der BZ erschienen. Geht es vornehmlich um ein MTB Rennen welches der Forst veranstaltet hat, so läst die BZ keine Gelegenheit aus, die 2 Meter Regel ins Spiel zu bringen. Die Überschrift heist denn auch gleich "Regeln müssen beachtet werden". Und im weiteren Verlauf wird behauptet, damit sei vornehmlich die 2 Meter Regel gemeinte und das die Risiken auf schmalen Wegen einfach zu groß sind. Wir waren selbst bei der Veranstaltung dabei. Der Forstamtleiter betonte zwar in seiner Rede das im Wald die "Spielregeln" eingehalten werden müssen. Meinte damit aber "Wegsperrungen bei Holzfällung" und Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Zur 2 Meter Regel und den Pfaden bemerkete er "wir haben im Ortenaukreis keine Schwierigkeiten mit Radfahrern und Wanderern", sein Vorschlag wäre "auf schmalen Wegen haben die Wanderer Vorrang, .... wir brauchen keine Verordnungen, aber die Gesetze werden in Stuttgart gemacht..." Erstaunlich wie die BZ daraus eine Bericht macht, der Forstamtsleiter hätte sich für die 2 Meter Regel ausgesprochen und halte diese auch für notwendig. Erklärte er dies so am "Tag danach"? Zumindest das sich 95% der Mountainbiker an die "Regeln" halten kann nur bezüglich der "Rücksichtnahme" stimmen. Den aus eigener Erfahrung vor Ort halten sich die Meisten nicht an die 2 Meter Regel. So wird zur Zeit Presse gemacht aber die Kommentarfunktion steht ja jedem offen. http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ortenaukreis/die-regeln-muessen-beachtet-werden--75472481.html
.


----------



## Tilman (28. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> (....) Den aus eigener Erfahrung vor Ort halten sich die Meisten nicht an die 2 Meter Regel. So wird zur Zeit Presse gemacht aber die Kommentarfunktion steht ja jedem offen. http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ortenaukreis/die-regeln-muessen-beachtet-werden--75472481.html
> .



Done


----------



## ciao heiko (28. September 2013)

Hat zwar nichts direkt mit 2 Metern zu tun, aber trotzdem:

Oezdemir-will-Gruene-zur-Partei-der-Freiheit-machen.html

http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschl...ll-Gruene-zur-Partei-der-Freiheit-machen.html

"Bei Özdemir klingt das so: "Wir Grünen müssen wieder zur Partei der Freiheit werden", ruft er. Die alten grünen Themen wie Emanzipation, Datenschutz, Selbstbestimmung stünden dafür, einen dringend nötigen Kurswechsel einzuleiten. "Wir müssen unsere eigenen libertären Wurzeln wieder suchen, die Teil unserer Gründungsgeschichte waren."


----------



## Tilman (28. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hat zwar nichts direkt mit 2 Metern zu tun, aber trotzdem:
> 
> Oezdemir...... "Wir müssen unsere eigenen libertären Wurzeln wieder suchen, die Teil unserer Gründungsgeschichte waren."



Und ob das mit den 2 Metern zu tun hat.

"Libertäre Wurzeln" heißt, daß man die Leute selber darauf achten läßt, daß die Wurzeln im Wald unbeschädigt bleiben, anstatt das mit dem politischen Prügel (ähm Zollstock) regeln zu wollen!


----------



## Tilman (28. September 2013)

Kretschmann hat auf dem Kleinen Parteitag der GRÜNEn gesagt, das "Hauptwort" solle künftig "Wir tun etwas, dass die Menschen sich einbringen können" heißen.

Zu lesen in der WELT im vorletzten Absatz des Artikels, den man auch etwa 3 Tage lang kommentieren kann (kein Registrieren nötig).

Im übrigen empfehle ich wärmstens einen Urlaub im Schwarzwald!


----------



## Tilman (28. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> (...) Zu lesen in der WELT im vorletzten Absatz des Artikels, den man auch etwa 3 Tage lang kommentieren kann (kein Registrieren nötig). (...)



Kommentarfunktion schon abgeschaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (28. September 2013)

http://www.igsz.eu/2m/2m-SW.htm

 Tilman wenn Du  jetzt noch sämtliche Schwarzwald Google Tags auf deiner seite hast dann wird Schwarzwald Touristik aber böse


----------



## Hockdrik (28. September 2013)

redshred schrieb:


> (...)wenn du  jetzt noch sämtliche schwarzwald google tags auf deiner seite hast dann wird schwarzwald touristik aber böse:d



))))


----------



## Tilman (28. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ))))



Ich habe da nix zu befürchten, habe im Taunus meinen eigenen Feldberg!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. September 2013)

Mal 'ne andere Frage: Wie bekommen wir denn in den nächsten 57 Tagen die fehlenden *17.700* Stimmen zusammen ???


----------



## Tilman (29. September 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> http://www.igsz.eu/2m/2m-SW.htm
> 
> Tilman wenn Du  jetzt noch sämtliche Schwarzwald Google Tags auf deiner seite hast dann wird Schwarzwald Touristik aber böse



Ich würde einem bösen Touristik Verband folgendes erklären:


Der Genuss eines Schwarzwaldurlaubes findet dort seine Grenzen, wo ich es als Radfahrer zu befürchten habe, daß die Behörden ihren Pflichten nachkommen, die "2m-Regel" incl. Bußgeldregel (!) zu vollziehen. 
.
Denn tun die Behörden dies nicht, begehen sie eine Dienstpflichtverletzung. Das für den Gesetzesvollzug verantworliche Ministerium des Herrn Bonde begibt sich mit Ausführungen,  man müsse die 2m ja gar nicht messen, insoweit auf rechtliches Glatteis, das glatter nicht sein kann. Nähme man diese Ausführungen also ernst, wäre das Anlass für in dienstaufsichtliches Verfahren im Hinblick darauf, daß der Gesetzgeber vor 18 Jahren die Einhaltung und Durchsetzung (!) des 2m-Limits und nicht etwas anderes im Sinne hatte (denn dann stünde im Gesetz seit 18 Jahren logischerweise etwas anderes...).
.
Wenn das Ministerium in personam Bonde stattdessen meint, Radfahrer hätten im Wald zwischen Fahr- und Fußwegen zu unterscheiden, fehlt dem jegliche Rechtsgrundlage. Wenn die Radfahrer sich also um den besagten Unterschied einen feuchten K.... scheren, ist dies mangels Bestimmung in §83 WaldG BW nicht bußgeldbewehrt.
.
Wo soll da der Genuß am Schwarzwaldurlaub liegen, wenn man mit dem Zollstock radfahren muß. Wo soll besagter Genuß umsomehr liegen, wenn man dann auch noch merkt, daß man trotz dieser Ausstattung in rechtliche Grauzonen fährt?
.
Mich können daher als Normalo-Radfahrer diverse wie und von wem auch immer gestrickte Abweichungen von der "2m-Regel" getroffene Sonderregelungen nicht interessieren, denn diese Sonderegelungen haben auf rechtliche Folgen der "2m-Regel" für den individuell zuhause tourenplanenden Radfahrer keinerlei Einfluß.


----------



## Tilman (29. September 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Mal 'ne andere Frage: Wie bekommen wir denn in den nächsten 57 Tagen die fehlenden *17.700* Stimmen zusammen ???


.... indem alle Beteiligten weiter die Petition und ihren Sinn bzw. Informatonen über den Un-Sinn der "2m-Regel" streuen. Das findet in vielen Bereichen seitens vieler engagierter Menschen statt. Und jeder, der dabei (vor allem zusätzlich) mitmacht, sorgt umsomehr dafür, daß die o.g. Frage letztendlich überflüssig gewesen sein wird.

Da das Thema viele Facetten aufweist (Juristerei, Waldökologie, sportfachliche Aspekte, Politik, Tourismus,...) ist Platz für ebenso vielfältige Argumente, so daß eigentlich jeder sein spezielles Wissen gegen die "2m-Regel" einsetzen kann.


----------



## Redshred (29. September 2013)

> habe im Taunus meinen eigenen Feldberg!



aber sowas habt Ihr nicht!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6JYpgIRvL0"]Der Feldberg-Ranger - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ciao heiko (29. September 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Mal 'ne andere Frage: Wie bekommen wir denn in den nächsten 57 Tagen die fehlenden *17.700* Stimmen zusammen ???



Aktion des Sonntags: 
"Frag doch mal die Mama"

Ruf bei Ihr an, komm zum Kaffee vorbei. Frage Sie ob Sie nicht unterschreiben möchte.

Das hat gleich 3 Vorteile.

- Du kannst eine Unterschriftenliste ausdrucken und mitnehmen oder Ihr beim Online Eintrag helfen.

- Du trägst unser Anliegen in eine weitere Bevölkerungsgruppe.

- Und deine Mutter freut sich über deinen Besuch.

ciao heiko

.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (29. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Aktion des Sonntags:
> "Frag doch mal die Mama"
> 
> Ruf bei Ihr an, komm zum Kaffee vorbei. Frage Sie ob Sie nicht unterschreiben möchte.
> ...









oder probiert doch mal was für die Kleinen ;-)


----------



## Tilman (29. September 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Aktion des Sonntags:
> "Frag doch mal die Mama"
> 
> Ruf bei Ihr an, komm zum Kaffee vorbei. Frage Sie ob Sie nicht unterschreiben möchte.



Meine (87) hat schon am ersten Tag unterschrieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (29. September 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> oder probiert doch mal was für die Kleinen ;-)



Die 2m-Regel gilt auch für die "Kleinen". Wenn sie also lesen und schreiben können, wüßte ich nicht, warum sie nicht mitzeichnen sollten. Allerdings wird die Sache unseriös, wenn jemand unterschreibt, der/die nicht begriffen hat, um was es geht*.

_Pädagogisch ernstzunehmende Eltern bringen ihren Sprösslingen deshalb das Problem vorher im Wald praxisnah näher!__ Bis zum 23.11. ist dafür ja noch Zeit genug._

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich mal auf einem Kindergeburtstag (muß Anfang der 60er Jahre gewesen sein) als Preis einen Zollstock bekam, auch wenn ich erst 1967 wieder mal im Schwarzwald und die 2m-Regel noch nicht geboren war. Da wir damals vom Internat her sonntags dort am Hundseck zum Ski- und Schlittenfahren, also nicht zum Radfahren (!) weilten, kann ich, um entsprechenden Verdächtigungen  vorzubeugen, trotz wilder Schlitten-Fahrweise nicht eine frühe Keimzelle des 2m-Unsinns gewesen sein.....   

*) ....deshalb haben auch Kleinkinder aus meiner Sicht in der Werbung nichts zu suchen!


----------



## Freeride Bührer (29. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Die 2m-Regel gilt auch für die "Kleinen". Wenn sie also lesen und schreiben können, wüßte ich nicht, warum sie nicht mitzeichnen sollten. Allerdings wird die Sache unseriös, wenn jemand unterschreibt, der/die nicht begriffen hat, um was es geht*.
> 
> _Pädagogisch ernstzunehmende Eltern bringen ihren Sprösslingen deshalb das Problem vorher im Wald praxisnah näher!__ Bis zum 23.11. ist dafür ja noch Zeit genug._
> 
> ...



Hi ich dachte dabei eher an den angehängten Link zum ab scannen per Smartphone !


----------



## Tilman (29. September 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hi ich dachte dabei eher an den angehängten Link zum ab scannen per Smartphone !



Bitte nicht so kompliziert, wo es doch letztendlich um ganz profane (und das von möglichst viele) Unterschriften geht.

Da ich kein Smartphone habe, mit dem man wohl neben Telefonieren auch noch Gulaschsuppe kochen kann...  ), was ist Sache mit dem Link?


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2013)

Die Scan-Link-Idee finde ich super, könnte man als Open Trails Aufkleber an beliebten Spots platzieren.

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Anderes Thema: wir haben ja die Grünen recht kritisch nach ihrer Position zu der 2-Meter-Regel befragt. Gerade weil Sie zu Oppositions-Zeiten dagegen waren ("Klientelpflege der CDU") und sie jetzt für bewährt halten (der grüne Agro... äh.. Agrar-Minister Bonde).

Wir haben schon vor der Wahl gesagt, dass die 2-Meter-Regel Ausdruck einer Reglementierungswut ist, die dem Bürger kein verantwortungsvolles Verhalten zutraut.

Wie ich in diesem Artikel lese, sind jetzt wohl auch die Grünen zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ihre Oberlehrer-Mentalität ein Grund für ihre Wahlschlappe war.

*Ich schlage daher vor, dass wir die Grünen - als derzeit in BaWü (mit-)entscheidende Partei - nochmals auf das Thema ansprechen und es auch als Chance beschreiben, sich in der Öffentlichkeit wieder libertärer darzustellen.

Sich von Bondes "2-Meter-Regel hat sich bewährt" zu distanzieren, dürfte ihnen jedenfalls gerade leichter fallen, als vor der Wahl.*

Hier mal ein paar Auszüge aus dem Artikel:
"Die Grünen wollen (...) den belehrenden Ton abstreifen (...).
Göring-Eckardt sagte: (...) "Die Leute haben sich von uns bedroht und belehrt gefühlt und nicht begeistert." Sie sagte: "Wir sind nicht die Erziehungsbeauftragten der Nation, (...). 
Kretschmann rechnete mit Trittin ab. "Man muss auch offen sein, sich einmal belehren zu lassen und nicht selber zu belehren", sagte er. "(...) Wir tun etwas, dass die Menschen sich einbringen können."

Auch dieser Artikel geht in die gleiche Richtung:
Zugleich warnten Katrin Göring-Eckardt und Kerstin Andreae vor Bevormundungen der Bürger.
Und: "Wir dürfen nicht mehr den Eindruck erwecken, Menschen belehren zu wollen."

Auch Özdemir stößt hier in's gleiche Horn:
Özdemir will Grüne zur Partei der Freiheit machen
Er will die Grünen in die Mitte rücken, mit einem Bein auf dem Feld der gescheiterten FDP,(...).
"Wir Grünen müssen wieder zur Partei der Freiheit werden", ruft er. Alte grüne Themen wie (...) Selbstbestimmung seien die Grundlage für den dringend nötigen Kurswechsel. "Wir müssen unsere eigenen libertären Wurzeln wieder suchen, (...)."


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2013)

Noch mal an alle hier Mitlesenden:

analog zu Heikos Post oben und zum 'Open Trails'-Facebook Beitrag von heute, möchte ich vorschlagen, dass "wir" auf den Kanälen und in den Foren und Threads in denen wir regelmäßig posten und kommunizieren, jetzt noch mal verstärkt für das Unterzeichnen der Petition werben.

- einerseits um die zu erreichen, die "es immer noch machen wollten, aber noch nicht dazu gekommen sind"
- andererseits, um über die, die bereits unterzeichnet haben, weitere Biker, aber gerade auch Nicht-Biker für das Unterzeichnen der Petition zu gewinnen

Ich werde folgenden Text in "meinen" Threads posten, vielleicht könnte Ihr den Text aufgreifen und so oder so ähnlich auch in "Euren" Threads posten:

---------------------------------Textvorschlag als Basis für eigene Beiträge---------------------------------

_Die Petition zu Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü ist mit mehr als 32.000 Unterschriften innerhalb von 5 Wochen sehr erfolgreich, braucht aber einen ordentlichen Schlussspurt, um auf die 50.000 zu kommen. 

Ich nehme an, dass viele Biker bereits unterzeichnet haben, daher möchte ich alle Interessierten bitten, auch im Verwandten und Bekanntenkreis für das Unterzeichnen der Petition zu werben.

Wenn jeder nur 1-2 (Nicht-)Biker von der Sache überzeugen kann, kommen wir schnell auf die 50.000 und haben dadurch eine noch bessere Verhandlungsbasis gegenüber Politik, Verbänden und Forst.
*
-> Hier geht's zur Petition, das unterzeichnen dauert max. 2 Minuten und kann auch anonym erfolgen! *

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg_

---------------------------------Textvorschlag als Basis für eigene Beiträge---------------------------------

Diese Grafik kann zur Illustration dienen:





Hier kann man den Verlauf der Zahl der Unterschriften verfolgen:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## Freeride Bührer (29. September 2013)

Hi gibt es eigentlich schon so etwas wie einen offiziellen Flyer von der Petition ?
Den man ausdrucken und z.B. im Bikeshop auf Messen usw. auslegen kann ?


----------



## ciao heiko (29. September 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hi gibt es eigentlich schon so etwas wie einen offiziellen Flyer von der Petition ?
> Den man ausdrucken und z.B. im Bikeshop auf Messen usw. auslegen kann ?



Alles auf unserer Kampagenseite 
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue#dokumentation

Flyer, Plakate, Shirtvorlage.
Oder ab 200 Stk per Post bei [email protected]


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hi gibt es eigentlich schon so etwas wie einen offiziellen Flyer von der Petition ?
> Den man ausdrucken und z.B. im Bikeshop auf Messen usw. auslegen kann ?




Ja, gibt es hier: dimb.de/(...)/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue und dann weiter nach unten Scrollen bis zu "Flyer, Plakate und Shirtvorlage" oder direkt unter diesem Link: http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/BaWue2013/2mbawu_fly_209_1.pdf


----------



## pezolived (29. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es hier: dimb.de/(...)/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue und dann weiter nach unten Scrollen bis zu "Flyer, ...




_Auch wenn die 2-Meter-Regel viele ein-_
_heimische Mountainbiker auf Touren _
_verdrängen, so gibt es wichtige Gründe _
_für eine Abschaffung zu kämpfen



_Diesen Satz mußte ich dreimal lesen, bis ich ihn verstanden habe. Wenn man seine Bestandteile mal etwas anders durcheinanderwürfelt und umformuliert, könnte er auch so lauten:
"Auch wenn viele einheimische Mountainbiker unterwegs diese Regel verdrängen ... "
Damit würde m.E. leichter klar, wer da was verdrängt, nämlich der Fahrer mental das Vorhandensein dieser Regel, nicht etwa - wie zunächst von mir vermutet - die Regel den Fahrer aus dem Wald oder aus BaWü. 




Aber davon mal abgesehen: Dieser Flyer sollte eigentlich bei jedem Fahrradhändler auf dem Tresen liegen. Sind die Händler eigentlich in irgendeinem Zusammenschluß organisiert, über den man mit ihnen in Kontakt treten könnte? Andernfalls müßte jeder Einzelne von uns seinem Händler auf die Pelle rücken.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. September 2013)

Zwischenfrage:
Hat sich denn jetzt schon jemand bei den Tour- RR- Kollegen ins Fettnäpfchen gesetzt?

Ich könnte meinen Account anbieten


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Andernfalls müßte jeder Einzelne von uns seinem Händler auf die Pelle rücken.




Danke für das Lektorat!  Hast vollkommen recht. Die ganzen Aktionen und Materialien entstehen halt ehrenamtlich in der Freizeit durch Leute, die auch ohne "Weg-mit-der-2-Meter-Regel"-Kampagne nicht unbedingt massig Freizeit haben.

Wir können daher dringend Unterstützung brauchen!

Z.B. mit dem persönlichen Auslegen von Flyern, Postern und Unterschriften-Listen (!) bei Euren lokalen Händlern. Denn das zentrale Versenden führt leider erfahrungsgemäß dazu, dass die Materialien hinter dem Tresen landen (oder direkt in's Altpapier wandern). Im persönlichen Gespräch kann man aus bisher unbeteiligten Händlern wichtige Unterstützer und Multiplikatoren machen, die ja letztlich auch selbst von einer bike-freundlicheren Regelung profitieren würden. 

Wie von Heiko oben beschrieben:
- Flyer kann man ab 200 Stck bei [email protected] bestellen
- oder ausdrucken (Vorlage hier: http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/BaWue2013/2mbawu_fly_209_1.pdf)
- die Unterschriftenlisten für die Petition findet man hier: https://www.openpetition.de/pdf/unt...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Wichtig ist es z.B., gerade die Unterschriftenliste dann auch wieder einzusammeln und bei openpetition.de einzupflegen (Letzteres soll niemanden abhalten und kann zur Not auch durch uns erfolgen, Hauptsache die Unterschriften gehen nicht verloren).


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage:
> Hat sich denn jetzt schon jemand bei den Tour- RR- Kollegen ins Fettnäpfchen gesetzt?
> 
> Ich könnte meinen Account anbieten



das wäre klasse!  

Auch wenn ich nicht möchte, dass Du von Deiner Stammsippe verstossen und geächtet wirst.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Aber davon mal abgesehen: Dieser Flyer sollte eigentlich bei jedem Fahrradhändler auf dem Tresen liegen. Sind die Händler eigentlich in irgendeinem Zusammenschluß organisiert, über den man mit ihnen in Kontakt treten könnte? Andernfalls müßte jeder Einzelne von uns seinem Händler auf die Pelle rücken.



Wir haben Adressen von vielen Händler. Das Problem ist, das ein Mailing an viele Händler viel Geld kostet. Weniger die Flyer. Vor allem das Porto. Dazu ist es eine Menge Arbeit.

Auch ist nicht jeder Radladen geeignet. Und bei einigen braucht es auch etwas persönliche Überzeugungsarbeit.

Im Bereich FR und OG haben wir schon eine recht gute Abdeckung der relevanten Läden durch freiwillige Helfer erreicht.

Wenn du auch aktiv werden willst, dann kurze Mail an [email protected] mit der benötigten Anzahl an Flyern und Plakaten und deiner Adresse.

Wir haben noch einige weisse Flecken auf der Landkarte und freuen uns über Jeden der uns unterstützt.

ciao heiko


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. September 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage:
> Hat sich denn jetzt schon jemand bei den Tour- RR- Kollegen ins Fettnäpfchen gesetzt?
> 
> Ich könnte meinen Account anbieten



Jep,- scheinbar kam mir jemand zuvor!

Hier und hier

Cool!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Jep,- scheinbar kam mir jemand zuvor!
> 
> Hier und hier
> 
> Cool!



und wurde nicht geächtet! 
Aber auch nicht besonders beachtet... :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (29. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> ...Pädagogisch ernstzunehmende Eltern bringen ihren Sprösslingen deshalb das Problem vorher im Wald näher...



...ob Eltern ansich pädagogisch ernst zunehmen sind wäre ein eigenes Thema wert.

Aber man könnte seine Kinder ja animieren auch zu unterschreiben?


----------



## TTT (29. September 2013)

Hab im Tour Forum auch etwas geschrieben:
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...en-Württemberg&p=4448532&posted=1#post4448532

Wäre schön, wenn noch andere den Thread in den nächsten Wochen am Laufen halten könnten, indem alle ein oder zwei Tage jemand mal was schreibt.


----------



## TTT (29. September 2013)

Hatte heute mal wieder ein Aha Erlebnis auf einem Mountainbikerennen für Kinder und Jugendliche bis U15:
Ein Betreuer, auf die Petition angesprochen, war regelrecht genervt, was das ganze soll. Ich hab die Diskussion nicht geführt und hab dann lieber das Weite gesucht...
Ein älteres Wanderehepaar hat mich als Streckenposten angehauen, weil sie den Aufruf zur Unterschrift über Lautsprecher mitbekommen haben. Im Schwarzwald würden die Wegewarte die Pflege einstellen, wenn das Radfahren erlaubt wird... Ich glaub, die Befürchtung konnte ich ein wenig eindämmen, was aber nicht unbedingt zur Zustimmung für Mountainbiker geführt hat.
Ein Kollege kam grad aus dem Wald und hat berichtet, wie ihm auf freundliche Nachfrage das Vorbeifahren auf einem Trail verweigert wurde (natürlich mit Verweis auf die 2m-Regel).

Da kann ich nur sagen: WEITERMACHEN!!!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (29. September 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Mal 'ne andere Frage: Wie bekommen wir denn in den nächsten 57 Tagen die fehlenden *17.700* Stimmen zusammen ???



So zum Beispiel: Beim Sonntagsspaziergang das Klemmbrett mit den Unterschriftenlisten in die Tasche gepackt und Kollegen angequatscht.
Übliche Reaktion: Ja kenn ich, hab aber noch nich....






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## TTT (29. September 2013)

Und noch etwas erfreulichen:

Gestern war ein großer und guter Artikel in der Nürtinger Zeitung über die Petition. Ich hab leider keinen Scanner...

Mit solcher Presse sollten wir schon noch die eine oder andere Unterschrift zusammenbringen! Ich wurde zumind. gestern gleich noch von einem Bekannten angesprochen und sollte den Link schicken...

Die Petition erlebt heute zumind. auch mal wieder etwas größeren Zuspruch!


----------



## cab (29. September 2013)

auf der linken Skala:
- grün: aktuelle Unterschriften pro Tag
- rot: soviele sollten es sein, um die 50.000 zu erreichen

heute endlich mal wieder: grün > rot

auf der rechten Skala:
- blaue Fläche: Gesamtzahl
- gelber Balken: gesamt Stand heute
- dunkle Strichellinie: Trend auf Basis der letzten 5 Tage
- Kreis: Trendziel (5 Tage), zur Zeit ca. 45.000

schöne Grüße
cab


----------



## TTT (29. September 2013)

In der Debatte zur Petition gibt es ein neues Gegenargument "Egoisten im Wald!" - Köstlich! Konnte mir den Gegenkommentar nicht verkneifen.
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## Tilman (29. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ob Eltern ansich pädagogisch ernst zunehmen sind wäre ein eigenes Thema wert.
> 
> Aber man könnte seine Kinder ja animieren auch zu unterschreiben?



Wie ich schon schrieb, Kinder sollen _vorher_ schauen, um was es geht, _nachher_ unterschreiben.


----------



## Tilman (29. September 2013)

cab schrieb:


> auf der linken Skala:
> - grün: aktuelle Unterschriften pro Tag
> - rot: soviele sollten es sein, um die 50.000 zu erreichen
> 
> ...



Ich komme auf des gleiche Ergebnis. Aber um das mal klarzustellen: Die 50.000 sind ein politisches Ziel, es gibt da keine Vorschrift, die uns dorthin treiben müßte. Im Grunde ist jede Stimme ein Argument für die Petition, kein Zählwert. Das heißt, daß ein Ergebnis "40.000 + X" politisch eine schöne Sache wäre, "45.000 + X" eine politisch schönere Sache und ein Ergebnis "50.000 + X"  aber richtig fit wäre. Denn wir haben letztendlich Argumete zu bieten, gute und gewichtige Argumente.


----------



## cab (29. September 2013)

war auch nicht als Lamento, sondern als Feststellung gedacht 

Davon mal abgesehen: ich finde, die 33.600 bis heute schon ganz beachtlich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (30. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Und noch etwas erfreulichen:
> 
> Gestern war ein großer und guter Artikel in der Nürtinger Zeitung über die Petition. Ich hab leider keinen Scanner...
> 
> ...



Siehe PDF Datei (im Artikel steht, das Bußgeld betrage max. 35 EUR. Richtig sind max. 2.500 EUR).

.


----------



## Stopelhopser (30. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Aber davon mal abgesehen: Dieser Flyer sollte eigentlich bei jedem Fahrradhändler auf dem Tresen liegen. Sind die Händler eigentlich in irgendeinem Zusammenschluß organisiert, über den man mit ihnen in Kontakt treten könnte? Andernfalls müßte jeder Einzelne von uns seinem Händler auf die Pelle rücken.



Die haben tw. schon andere Probleme, weil das MTB nicht der STVO entspricht und deshalb schon auf dem Weg ZUM Wald gar nicht bewegt werden darf.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

im Schwarzwälder Boten kam die Tage was.

Meine liebe, etwas ältere Mutter hat es nicht so mit der Technik. Deswegen der Stückelscan anbei. 

Recht objektiv.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. September 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im Schwarzwälder Boten kam die Tage was.
> 
> Recht objektiv.




Danke! Der Artikel ist in einigen Ausgaben offline erschienen (Nürtingen, Schorndorf...), aber leider noch nicht online.

Wenn jemand online über den Artikel stolpert, bitte hier posten!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. September 2013)

Der Aufruf von gestern (hier und auf Facebook), für die Unterzeichnung der Petition auch unter Freunden und Verwandten und damit eben gerade auch unter Nicht-Bikern zu werben, hat gefruchtet (s. Bild).







Eine neue Woche beginnt und jeder von uns kann die Aktivitäten auch auf seinen Kollegen-, Kommilitonen-, Mitschüler-Kreis ausweiten.

Dazu kann man mit Bekannten am Rechner oder auch mobil direkt online unterzeichnen:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Unsere Kampagnen-Seite und den Link oben über Facebook teilen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails?hc_location=stream

Aber eben auch Unterschriften-Bögen ausdrucken und handschriftliche Unterschriften einsammeln:
https://www.openpetition.de/pdf/unt...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Nicht zu vergessen ist das Werben für die Petition hier im Forum in den Threads in denen man eh regelmäßig unterwegs ist.


----------



## muddymartin (30. September 2013)

Habe aktuell eine Diskussion im XING-Forum "Mountainbike & Rennrad" (immerhin >10.000 Mitglieder) am laufen, bei der ich aktuell etwas Gegenwind bekomme (aber auch schon einige Unterzeichner akquirieren konnte) Wer Lust hat mich zu unterstützen:
https://www.xing.com/net/pri146755x...el-in-baden-wurttembergs-waldern-45045334/p10


----------



## Hockdrik (30. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Danke! Der Artikel ist in einigen Ausgaben offline erschienen (Nürtingen, Schorndorf...), aber leider noch nicht online.
> 
> Wenn jemand online über den Artikel stolpert, bitte hier posten!



So, jetzt ist der faire, ausgewogenen und umfassende Artikel auch online erschienen:
Stuttgarter Nachrichten "Ein Grüner verärgert die Radfahrer"

Bitte dort bewerten und kommentieren, damit die Presse merkt, dass es sich lohnt ausgewogen über das Thema zu berichten. 

Bitte auch auf Facebook liken und teilen:Open Trails/Stuttgarter Nachrichten "Ein Grüner verärgert die Radfahrer"


----------



## muddymartin (30. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist der faire, ausgewogenen und umfassende Artikel auch online erschienen:
> Stuttgarter Nachrichten "Ein Grüner verärgert die Radfahrer"
> 
> Bitte dort bewerten und kommentieren, damit die Presse merkt, dass es sich lohnt ausgewogen über das Thema zu berichten.


 
Bewertung und Kommentierung erledigt


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (30. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Bewertung und Kommentierung erledigt



+1 



pezolived schrieb:


> Aber davon mal abgesehen: Dieser Flyer sollte eigentlich bei jedem Fahrradhändler auf dem Tresen liegen. Sind die Händler eigentlich in irgendeinem Zusammenschluß organisiert, über den man mit ihnen in Kontakt treten könnte? Andernfalls müßte jeder Einzelne von uns seinem Händler auf die Pelle rücken.



Ich denke, dass es sogar weitaus sinnvoller ist, den lokalen Händlern persönlich einen Besuch abzustatten. Per Post versendete Flyer wandern ansonsten evtl. noch direkt in den Papierkorb. Spricht man hingegen direkt mit den Händlern und schafft es, diese zu überzeugen, ist die Aktion, denke ich, ungleich wirkungsvoller.
Noch kann ich leider keine persönlichen Erfahrungen speziell dazu hier niederschreiben. Aber sobald die Flyer angekommen sind und ich diese bei den Shops hier am Hochrhein verteilt habe, gebe ich diesbezüglich hier gerne noch einmal Rückmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomz (30. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Habe aktuell eine Diskussion im XING-Forum "Mountainbike & Rennrad" (immerhin >10.000 Mitglieder) am laufen, bei der ich aktuell etwas Gegenwind bekomme (aber auch schon einige Unterzeichner akquirieren konnte) Wer Lust hat mich zu unterstützen:
> https://www.xing.com/net/pri146755x...el-in-baden-wurttembergs-waldern-45045334/p10



Muss man da Premium Mitglied sein um Beiträge schreiben zu dürfen? ich finde keinen Button für eine Antwort :-(


----------



## muddymartin (30. September 2013)

Tomz schrieb:


> Muss man da Premium Mitglied sein um Beiträge schreiben zu dürfen? ich finde keinen Button für eine Antwort :-(


 
Nein, aber man muss der Gruppe beitreten (oben rechts bei Optionen "Dieser Gruppe beitreten")


----------



## Tomz (30. September 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal die SG-Stern das ist die Betriebssportgruppe bei Daimler angeschrieben ob sie nicht einen verweis auf die Petition an Ihre Mitglieder schicken wollen mal sehen wir sie reagieren. Große Unternehmen haben teilweise große Radsportgruppen das könnten wir versuchen systematisch abzudecken.

Thomas


----------



## muddymartin (30. September 2013)

Gute Idee!


----------



## client (30. September 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Die haben tw. schon andere Probleme, weil das MTB nicht der STVO entspricht und deshalb schon auf dem Weg ZUM Wald gar nicht bewegt werden darf.



Aber der Radnutzer und nicht der Verkäufer trägt für die Verkehrsicherheit die Verantwortung.
Ausserdem sind die meisten Bikes analog zum Straßenrennrad doch Sportgeräte, die ohnehin abweichenden Vorschriften unterliegen.

*§67 Lichtechnische Einrichtungen an Fahrrädern*
 (11) Für Rennräder, deren Gewicht nicht mehr als 11 kg beträgt, gilt abweichend folgendes:
.........
      (12) Rennräder sind für die Dauer der Teilnahme an Rennen von den Vorschriften der Absätze 1 bis 11 befreit.


Die 2m Regel zeigt doch analog zur Pflichausstattung von Sporträdern wie dringend deren Abschaffung, bzw. Änderung ist.
Es ist doch genauso unzumutbar (schwachsinnig) mit dem Zollstock durch den Wald zu fahren, wie die Tatsache, dass ich, wenn ich mit dem Rennrad oder dem MTB am frühen Tag eine dreistündige Tour fahre,  per Gesetz dennoch gezwungen werde ein Beleuchtung mit mir zu führen.


----------



## pezolived (30. September 2013)

Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Noch kann ich leider keine persönlichen Erfahrungen speziell dazu hier niederschreiben. Aber sobald die Flyer angekommen sind und ich diese bei den Shops hier am Hochrhein verteilt habe, gebe ich diesbezüglich hier gerne noch einmal Rückmeldung.



Dann warte ich das mal ab und bin sehr gespannt, zu erfahren, wie die Händler gestrickt sind. Wäre ja auch denkbar, daß sie ihr Publikum lieber garnicht erst für ihr "verbotenes Tun" sensibilisieren wollen. Ich tu mich ein bisschen schwer damit, bei der DIMB hunderte von Flyern zu bestellen, ohne zu wissen, ob ich sie an den Mann bekomme.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Miyagi (30. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Es ist doch genauso unzumutbar (schwachsinnig) mit dem Zollstock durch den Wald zu fahren, wie die Tatsache, dass ich, wenn ich mit dem Rennrad oder dem MTB am frühen Tag eine dreistündige Tour fahre,  per Gesetz dennoch gezwungen werde ein Beleuchtung mit mir zu führen.



Vergiss auch nicht, die geeichte Waage zum Zollstock in deinen Rucksack zu packen... 




pezolived schrieb:


> Dann warte ich das mal ab und bin sehr gespannt, zu erfahren, wie die Händler gestrickt sind. Wäre ja auch denkbar, daß sie ihr Publikum lieber garnicht erst für ihr "verbotenes Tun" sensibilisieren wollen. Ich tu mich ein bisschen schwer damit, bei der DIMB hunderte von Flyern zu bestellen, ohne zu wissen, ob ich sie an den Mann bekomme.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Clemens



Da ich einiger der örtlichen Händler schon seit 1993 besuche, kennt man sich mittlerweile. Dementsprechend denke/hoffe ich natürlich, dass man mir zuhört.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Dann warte ich das mal ab und bin sehr gespannt, zu erfahren, wie die Händler gestrickt sind. Wäre ja auch denkbar, daß sie ihr Publikum lieber garnicht erst für ihr "verbotenes Tun" sensibilisieren wollen. Ich tu mich ein bisschen schwer damit, bei der DIMB hunderte von Flyern zu bestellen, ohne zu wissen, ob ich sie an den Mann bekomme.



Och, da gibt es ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten als Händler. ;-)
(Dabei reagieren die Bike-Händler in der Regel recht aufgeschlossen.)

- Bike-Treffs
- die regelmäßige Bike-Tour
- Radsport-Veranstaltungen
- ...

Der Artikel in den Stuttgarter Nachrichten erhält übrigens erfreulich viel Zuspruch. 

Darunter aber auch ein Kommentar, der sich in wunderbarer Weise selbst disqualifiziert: "Es werden doch überall Radwege gebaut (...), Parkplätze in Radabstellplätze (...) verwandelt und jetzt sollen auch noch alle Waldwege frei gegeben werden. Was wollen die Radfahrer eigentlich noch??" 

Das ist ein bisschen das Problem an der Sache, da diskutieren immer mal wieder Leute mit, die den Wald max. vom Parkplatz aus kennen, aber in ihrer eigener Wahrnehmung den Wanderern zuzuordnen sind.


----------



## pezolived (30. September 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> - Bike-Treffs
> - die regelmäßige Bike-Tour
> - Radsport-Veranstaltungen



Alles nicht mein Ding!  



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Darunter aber auch ein Kommentar, der sich in wunderbarerweise selbst disqualifiziert: "Es werden doch überall Radwege gebaut (...), Parkplätze in Radabstellplätze (...) verwandelt und jetzt sollen auch noch alle Waldwege frei gegeben werden. Was wollen die Radfahrer eigentlich noch??"



Den habe ich mir gerade vorgeknöpft!  
Mein Beitrag (Nickname "Waldschrat") ist jedoch noch nicht freigeschaltet.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Ich tu mich ein bisschen schwer damit, bei der DIMB hunderte von Flyern zu bestellen, ohne zu wissen, ob ich sie an den Mann bekomme.



Ich schicke sie dir gerne. Nimm 200 für den Anfang. Die Flyer selbst sind sehr billig. Das Porto ist das Teure, aber die 2,40 bist du uns wert. 

Mail mit deiner Adresse an [email protected]

Momentan haben wir schon ca 15000 Flyer im Umlauf. Sicherlich sind noch nicht alle verteilt aber das wird.

ciao heiko


----------



## muddymartin (30. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:
			
		

> Alles nicht mein Ding!
> 
> 
> Den habe ich mir gerade vorgeknöpft!
> Mein Beitrag (Nickname "Waldschrat") ist jedoch noch nicht freigeschaltet.


 
 Den anderen Vogel EchoRomeo mit seinem Endzeitszenario "Überall Downhill-Strecken, verschreckte Wanderer"-Geblubbere hab ich mir geschnappt, allerdings auch noch nicht online.....


----------



## muddymartin (30. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Votet doch mal wieder für dieses tolle Viedeo
> 
> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2


 

Ach ja, und bitte das tägliche Voting nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Mountain77 (30. September 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Habe aktuell eine Diskussion im XING-Forum "Mountainbike & Rennrad" (immerhin >10.000 Mitglieder) am laufen, bei der ich aktuell etwas Gegenwind bekomme (aber auch schon einige Unterzeichner akquirieren konnte) Wer Lust hat mich zu unterstützen:
> https://www.xing.com/net/pri146755x...el-in-baden-wurttembergs-waldern-45045334/p10



Bin dabei.

Kam mir gerade in den Sinn... Wie sieht es eigentlich hinsichtlich Versicherungsschutz aus, wenn man auf einem "staatlich verbotenen" Trail verunglückt? Wäre doch für Versicherungen eine attraktive Möglichkeit sich vor einer Zahlung zu drücken...Oder?


----------



## ciao heiko (30. September 2013)

Um die Diskussion bei den Stuttgarter Nachrichten etwas zu versachlich verweise doch bitte jemand auf diese aktuelle Studie des AK Rad Schwarzwald ( u.a. Schwarzwaldverein) wonach nur 7% der Wanderes sich subjektiv sehr oder ziemlich gestört fühlen:
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.in...on/1/file/Schraml+Bikestudie+17+Juni+2013.pdf

Oder auf diese Studie wonach es keine Wegebeschädigung gibt und sich die 2 Meter Regel nicht bewährt hat.
http://www.aube-umweltakademie.de/Dokumente/Leitbild MTB.pdf

Oder das dass Ministerium eingesehen hat, das es die erwähnten tödlichen Unfälle nicht im Zusammenhang mit der Wegbreite stehen und keine weitere Fälle vorweisen kann.

Oder das sich im Prinzip nichts ändern wird, weil wir bisher ehe alle auf schmalen Wegen fahren. Es geht nur um eine rechtliche Formailie von der wir uns eine bessere Akzeptanz erhoffen.

Oder das es in anderen Bundesländern funktioniert.

Versucht nicht auf diese Einzelfälle einzugehen sondern präsentiert wissenschaftliche Fakten. Bittet um handfeste Gegenargumente und nicht um subkjektives Empfinden.

Danke

ciao heiko


----------



## gerdi1 (30. September 2013)

So, nachdem ich über den Chat auf der Seite www.hochschwarzwald.de angefragt habe, wie der Tourismusverband mit Singletrailtouren werben kann, wenn diese nicht erlaubt sind, wurde mir ein fundierte Antwort per Mail verspochen.
Heute musste ich nochmal nachhaken:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


ich hatte am 17.9. über den Chat angefragt, wie es sich denn mit der 2m Regel und den auf Ihrer Homepage angepriesenen Singletailtouren verhält.
Es sollte mir FUNDIERT geantwortet werden.
Leider habe ich bis heute keine Antowort erhalten.
Somit ist der Schwarzwald wohl für mich und meine Bekannten aus der Liste der Bikereviere gestrichen.

Ich finde es sehr grenzwertig, mit Touren zu werben, welche gem. Waldgesetz verboten sind.
Das Gesetz ist zwar nicht neu, hat aber durch die Diskussion über den Bike Marathon Kirchzarten (dürfte auch ein Rückschlag für den Tourismus sein) an Bekanntheit gewonnen.
Die Lockerung mit den Ausnahmen ist wohl auch nur ein frommer Wunsch, denn wenn man die Presseberichte zu dem Thema liest, ist wohl so gut wie keine Gemeinde oder Forstamt bereit, hier Ausnahmen zuzulassen.

Unter diesen Umständen kann ich leider keine Werbung für ein eigentlich geniales Bikerevier machen.

Mit freudlichen Grüssen_

Und hab doch prompt Antwort bekommen:

_Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

entschuldigen Sie bitte, dass ihre Anfrage in unserem Haus einige Irrwege auf sich genommen hat. Gerne beatworte ich ihre Anfrage zum Angebot unseres Partners beitune. Wir sind uns bewusst, dass durch die 2m Regel das Bikeerlebnis in Baden-Württemberg und somit auch im Schwarzwald eingeschränkt ist. Richtig ist, dass die Diskussionen um den Ultra Bike Marathon auch die 2m Regel wieder in den Fokus gerückt haben. Aus touristischer Sicht, die wir schon seit langem mit dem Regierungspräsidium und unserem Dachverband dem Schwarzwald Tourismus an Lösungen und Konzepten an einer Lockerung arbeiten, ist diese Diskussion wichtig und für die Zukunft des Mountainbiken im Schwarzwald unerlässlich. Unser Partner beitune bietet dieses Angebot zur Technikverbesserung an und informiert die Teilnehmer vor Beginn über die gesetzlichen Begebenheiten.
Ansonsten bieten wir eine Vielzahl an interessanten Touren und Angeboten die mit dem örtlichen Forst abgesprochen sind. Durch die Erreichung der Lockerung des Waldgesetzes sind wir zuversichtlich für die Saison 2014 erste Trails ausweisen zu können.

Mit herzlichen Grüßen aus dem Hochschwarzwald
Ihre Hochschwarzwald Tourismus GmbH

i.A.
Sabrina Röseler
Assistentin Produktmanager Winter aktiv/Wandern/Rad_

Eine Vielzahl an interessanten Touren die mit dem örtlichen Forst abgesprochen sind.... 
Interessant liegt hier wohl im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Tilman (30. September 2013)

33.000 geknackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (30. September 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> 33.000 geknackt.


  Jupp, zudem scheinen die aktuellen Aktivitäten zu fruchten, die Steigung des Diagramms nimmt wieder zu!

Übrigens am Donnerstag findet in der Nähe von S der

http://www.charity-bike-cup.de/eventinfos/allgemein/

statt. (Teilnehmerliste liest sich wie Dr. Fuentes Adressbuch ) 
Bin selbst "leider" im Urlaub, aber vielleicht könnte jemand anders Flyer unters Volk bringen oder auf einen der Hauptsponsoren 

http://www.radsportakademie.de/

zugehen? Ist halt ne Rennradveranstaltung, aber wegen der Promis mit vermutlich ordentlich Publikum.


----------



## kopfkissen (30. September 2013)

Petition erreicht den mainstream:
heute nachmittag auf dem auf der Vdeowand in der u-bahn Haltestelle Rotebühlplatz in stuttgart gerade noch anhand der Überschrift und einem flüchtigen blick auf den Text erkannt, dass es um die Petition geht


----------



## Athabaske (30. September 2013)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich über den Chat auf der Seite www.hochschwarzwald.de angefragt habe, wie der Tourismusverband mit Singletrailtouren werben kann, wenn diese nicht erlaubt sind, wurde mir ein fundierte Antwort per Mail verspochen.
> Heute musste ich nochmal nachhaken:
> 
> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...


... Fr. Röseler hat das Kuck-kuck vergessen...


----------



## pndrev (30. September 2013)

Bei den Stuttgarter Nachrichten vergeht mir das Diskutieren schon wieder, da kommt mir nur die Galle hoch. Der Bericht ist gut, die Kommentare hingegen...
Wenn ich zweimal im Monat das Rennrad auspacke, schau ich vorher schon nach meiner Lebensversicherung aufgrund des Verhaltens der Autofahrer. Mit dem Mountainbike meide ich jede Strasse, aufgrund der geringeren Geschwindigkeit. Und das, was ich an Verhalten von *Fußgängern *auf *Radwegen *sehe, lässt mich auch nicht gerade toleranter werden... insbesondere, wenn man auf lange Strecke gut einsehbar von vorne näher kommt. 
Auf den Forstpisten wird das Verhalten nur noch schlimmer, da dort scheinbar noch weniger (wenn das geht) mit Zweirädern gerechnet wird. Auf den Trails hier in Bayern hingegen hatte ich noch nie - nie! - Probleme mit Wanderern, Hundehaltern, Rentnern, Nordic Walkern oder Kinderwägen. Hingegen beim ersten Ausflug auf die Trails in der schwäbischen Heimat habe ich mir direkt blöde Kommentare eingefangen, und zwar noch außerhalb des Trails.


----------



## muddymartin (30. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:
			
		

> ... Fr. Röseler hat das Kuck-kuck vergessen...


  Ich schmeiß mich weg....


----------



## TTT (30. September 2013)

Ja bei den Stuttgarter Nachrichten geht der Punk ab!
Bitte nicht provozieren lassen! Wir können die Meisten überzeugen, wenn wir ruhig und sachlich bleiben, weil wir auch noch die besseren Argumente haben!
Habe grad auch einen Kommentar geschrieben, mal sehen, wann er online ist.


----------



## pndrev (30. September 2013)

Werden da überhaupt "unsere" Kommentare freigeschaltet?


----------



## JayDee1982 (30. September 2013)

Jap werden sie....

Aber wirklich mitdiskutieren brauchst da nicht....

Radler sind:
-auf Radwegen nicht erwünscht
-auf Straßen nicht erwünscht
-auf Waldwegen nicht erwünscht
-alles Rambo´s und Verbrecher
-alle rasen wie die Irren durch den Wald

Ein tolles Beispiel:


> Nun der Versuch durch die demokratische Hintertür. Und was wird die  Folge sein: Überall Downhill-Strecken, verschreckte Wanderer und  panisches Wild. Im Wald haben auch zweirädige Sportboliden nichts zu  suchen. Egal on die nur mit Füßen. elektrisch oder mit Verbrennern  angetrieben werden. Sonst kommen als nächstes angebliche Naturliebhaber  mit Allrad-SUV und Plug-In-Hybrid. PS: Echte Esel sind im Wald zulässig,  Pferde schon nicht mehr überall. Und das finden selbst Reiter gut so



oder nochbesser ist das:



> Vorweg - ich kann gar nichts gegen Mountainbiker im Wald haben, da ich selber eines fahre. Allerdings lege ich die meisten Kilometer im Wald zu Fuß zurück. Wenn ich einen steilen Waldweg hochlaufe und es kommt mir von oben so ein Verkehrsrowdy mit geschätzten 40 km/h entgegengebrettert und ich kann meine Knochen nur noch mit einem beherzten Sprung ins nächste Brombeergebüsch retten, weil der nämlich bei der Geschwindigkeit sein Fahrzeug nicht mehr beherrscht und weder zu einem Brems- noch zu einem Ausweichmanöver in der Lage ist, dann werde ich sauer *und träume zumindest in meiner Phantasie davon, Stahlseile über solche Wege zu spannen*. Wie könnte gegenseitige Toleranz aussehen? Der Montainbiker fährt so kontrolliert, dass er beim Anblick eines Wanderers jederzeit in der Lage ist, auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit abzubremsen und diesen mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu passieren. Und schon herrschte Frieden im Wald.



Wer solche Phantasien hat, der wird sie auch irgendwann mal in die Tat umsetzen....


----------



## TTT (30. September 2013)

Wer bitte wohnt in Rastatt oder Umgebung? 22 (zweiundzwanzig) Unterschriften in einer großen Kreisstadt! Der ganze Landkreis liegt ziemlich verweist da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (30. September 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ja bei den Stuttgarter Nachrichten geht der Punk ab!
> Bitte nicht provozieren lassen! Wir können die Meisten überzeugen, wenn wir ruhig und sachlich bleiben, weil wir auch noch die besseren Argumente haben!



Natürlich gibt's auch Gegenwind, aber wir brauchen auch garnicht die Meisten zu überzeugen. Reicht doch, wenn uns das bei dem ein oder anderen gelingt. Die Öffentlichkeit überhaupt zu erreichen und die Aktion bekannt zu machen scheint mir viel wichtiger, als der Versuch, auch noch den letzten Knickerbocker-Fundamentalisten auf unsere Seite zu ziehen. Dieses Mehr an Öffentlichkeit durch den Zeitungsartikel hat der Petition jetzt schon genützt. Die Kurven im Diagramm krümmen sich derzeit wieder nach links. Hurra!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. September 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag (Nickname "Waldschrat") ist jedoch noch nicht freigeschaltet.



Wenn Du so gute Kommentare schreiben kannst, können wir Dich auch besser an der Tastatur als beim Verteilen von Flyern gebrauchen!


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2013)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Und hab doch prompt Antwort bekommen:
> (...) Wir sind uns bewusst, dass durch die 2m Regel das Bikeerlebnis in Baden-Württemberg und somit auch im Schwarzwald eingeschränkt ist. Richtig ist, dass die Diskussionen um den Ultra Bike Marathon auch die 2m Regel wieder in den Fokus gerückt haben. Aus touristischer Sicht, die wir schon seit langem mit dem Regierungspräsidium und unserem Dachverband dem Schwarzwald Tourismus an Lösungen und Konzepten an einer Lockerung arbeiten, ist diese Diskussion wichtig und für die Zukunft des Mountainbiken im Schwarzwald unerlässlich. (...) Ansonsten bieten wir eine Vielzahl an interessanten Touren und Angeboten die mit dem örtlichen Forst abgesprochen sind. Durch die Erreichung der Lockerung des Waldgesetzes sind wir zuversichtlich für die Saison 2014 erste Trails ausweisen zu können.



Also mal abgesehen davon, dass Frau Röseler tatsächlich das allseits beliebte "Kuck-kuck" vergessen hat p), finde ich, dass die Antwort sehr schön zeigt, wie gerne auch die Jungs und Mädels von der Hochschwarzwald Tourismus GmbH die 2-Meter-Regel los wären. Jetzt mühen sie sich halt mit Ausnahmen und Absprachen rum und können doch nicht aus vollem Hals mit dem Schwarzwald als Biker-Hotspot werben. Ganz schön blöd das.

Aber ich glaube, wir können ihnen da helfen. 

(Und das mir hinterher keiner kommt und sagt: "So ein Mist! Jetzt darf ich zwar auf allen Wegen fahren, aber die sind nun mit Touris verstopft. Da war mir das Knurren der paar Wanderer früher noch lieber.")


----------



## TTT (1. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt's auch Gegenwind, aber wir brauchen auch garnicht die Meisten zu überzeugen. Reicht doch, wenn uns das bei dem ein oder anderen gelingt. Die Öffentlichkeit überhaupt zu erreichen und die Aktion bekannt zu machen scheint mir viel wichtiger, als der Versuch, auch noch den letzten Knickerbocker-Fundamentalisten auf unsere Seite zu ziehen. Dieses Mehr an Öffentlichkeit durch den Zeitungsartikel hat der Petition jetzt schon genützt. Die Kurven im Diagramm krümmen sich derzeit wieder nach links. Hurra!



Ich glaub, da hast Du mich falsch verstanden! Auf die Hardliner bin ich nicht aus, nur auf die breite Öffentlichkeit


----------



## pezolived (1. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wenn Du so gute Kommentare schreiben kannst, können wir Dich auch besser an der Tastatur als beim Verteilen von Flyern gebrauchen!



Danke!
Ich fürchte, ich kann außerdem auch Mails schreiben. 
Habe grad per E-Mail die Bestätigung bekommen, daß eine prominente überregionale Online-Zeitung (möglicherweise sogar zwei) sich der Sache annehmen wird. 
Da bin ich jetzt seit 'nem Monat dran  , aber das wird sicher der nächste Linksdrall im Petitionsdiagramm.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Habe grad per E-Mail die Bestätigung bekommen, daß eine prominente überregionale Online-Zeitung (möglicherweise sogar zwei) sich der Sache annehmen wird.
> Da bin ich jetzt seit 'nem Monat dran  , aber das wird sicher der nächste Linksdrall im Petitionsdiagramm.



Grossartig! 
So was hat ja dann auch nicht nur Einfluss auf die Petition, sondern ist noch mal ein ganz anderer Hebel Richtung Politik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich baue meine Postings auf folgenden Kernargumenten auf


Das Betretungsrecht "Radfahren ist auf Waldwegen zulässig" gilt für alle Wege. Abweichungen hiervon bedürfen lt. Bundesrecht eines "wichtigen Grundes".
.
Liegt der"wichtige Grund" nicht vor, ist eine Wegesperrung illegal.
.
Das Bundesrecht ermächtigt die Länder, das Nähere des Betretungsrechtes zu regeln, nicht aber, seinen Sinn (Zulässigkeit des Radfahrens auf Waldwegen als Regelfall) auf den Kopf zu stellen. 
.
Liegt daher der "2m-Regel" nicht regelmäßig und siginifikant (!) ein "wichtiger Grund" zugrunde, ist auch die "2m-Regel" illegal.
Das läßt sich schon mit der _nicht rational beantwortbaren_ Frage belegen: "Warum ist eine Begegnung Wanderer./.Radfahrer auf 1,99m breiten Wegen regelmäßig und siginifikant gefährlicher als auf 2,01m breiten Wegen?"​
Sollte der Gesetzgeber 1995 mit den 2 Metern etwas anderes gemeint haben, als eine meßbare (!) Norm, hätte er sicher auch etwas anderes ins Gesetz geschrieben. 
Insoweit ist jeder Versuch überflüssig, aus den 2 Metern mehr herauszulesen, als eben 2 Meter, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
.
Daß der Umweltminister Bonde meint, man müsse die 2 m nicht messen, ist rechtlich völlig uninteressant und politisch eine Mißachtung des Gesetzgebers. ​
Die "2m-Regel" gilt für alle Radfahrer, es geht in der Petition nicht um eine "Lex Mountainbike".
.
Im Gesetz steht in diesem Sinne von Anfang an in §37 Abs.1 Satz 4 "Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird." 
Dieser Grundsatz bedarf zur praktischen Umsetzung auf Wegen mit welcher Breite auch immer keiner weiteren Erläuterung. 
.
Wer sich daran hält, sollte sich (anders als momentan) keine Gedanken um die Meßbarkeit von 2 Metern machen müssen, sondern umso mehr Zeit dafür haben dürfen, Begegnungen mit Voraussicht, fair und freundlich zu gestalten.​
Die spätere Installation der "2m-Regel" im Jahr 1995 kann daher nur dahingehend aufgefasst werden, daß der Gesetzgeber damit unisono der radfahrenden Bevölkerung im Ländle die Fähigkeit zur Rücksichtnahme im Wald absprach.
Nicht erst in letzter Zeit haben inzwischen alle involvierten politischen Parteien die "2m-Regel"  wieder (und das nachlesbar) in Frage gestellt. 
.
Allerdings lassen sich die aktuellen Regierungsparteien seit der letzten Landtagswahl ungerne an die lobenswerte Vergangeheit erinnern, daß sie die ersten waren, die den Sinn der "2m-Regel" bezweifelten.​


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2013)

Wir hatten schon am 6. August Unterstützung seitens der Presse, wir haben es nur übersehen:

Kommentar von Christoph Reisinger, Chefredakteur der Stuttgarter Nachrichten
offline erschienen am 6. August 2013

_*Auch für Radfahrer soll der Wald kein Paragrafendschungel sein*

Der Wald ist ein Freiraum, aber er ist kein rechtsfreier Raum. Wer andere gefährdet oder gar schädigt, handelt rechtswidrig. Aus gutem Grund gilt dies auch für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer abseits der Straßen. Radfahrer ausdrücklich eingeschlossen. Alles, was an Reglementierung darüber hinausgeht, entspringt jedoch einer Regelwut. (...)_

Den kompletten Kommentar findet Ihr hier: 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. Oktober 2013)

Ist das nicht die Zeitung deren Fahrrad-Unfall-Statistik vom Ministerium fehlinterpretiert und mißbraucht wird?


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Zeitung deren Fahrrad-Unfall-Statistik vom Ministerium fehlinterpretiert und mißbraucht wird?




Fast, das war die Stuttgarter Zeitung, aber die beiden sind in einem Verlagshaus mit zum Teil getrennten Redaktionen angesiedelt.


----------



## Athabaske (1. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Fast, das war die Stuttgarter Zeitung, aber die beiden sind in einem Verlagshaus mit zum Teil getrennten Redaktionen angesiedelt.


...und pflegen ein dafür teilweise deutlich unterschiedliches politisches Weltbild.

So hat die SZ (Stuttgarter Zeitung) diesen Artikel beispielsweise nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Stuttgarter Zeitung ist noch etwass konservativer, oder? 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Übrigens: 
wer hier schreibt und/oder liest, aber auch sonst über die aktuellen Informationen und Aktivitäten gegen die 2-Meter-Regel auf dem Laufenden sein will, kann bitte gerne Open Trails auf Facebook liken.







Dadurch wird noch mal deutlicher, dass wir nicht nur gut 33.000 Unterschriften für die Petition haben, sondern auch darüber hinaus jede Menge Unterstützer.

Gleichzeitig könnt Ihr dem Thema und der Petition über Teilen und Liken der jeweils aktuellen Posts zu noch mehr öffentlicher Aufmerksamkeit verhelfen.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (1. Oktober 2013)

Ach so Leute wie den "Genervten Fußgänger" bei den Stuttgarter Nachrichten Kommentaren hab ich einfach gefressen... Da konnte ich mir eine Antwort nicht verkneifen.
Engstirnig wie sonst was, meint aber für die Allgemeinheit sprechen zu müssen, übertreibt dabei maßlos und traut sich dann noch nicht mal da seinen guten Namen drunter zu schreiben... :/ Ich hoff ich bin sachlich genug geblieben.


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Ach ja, und bitte das tägliche Voting nicht vergessen!!



Ich Vote es mind einmal am Tag 

Sind nur noch 41 Stimmen, dann ist es mit dem führenden Video gleich auf 

Also Voten 
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wir suchen Unterschriftensammler bei der Alb Gold Trophy in Münsigen am 6.10.13.

http://www.alb-gold.com/de/sport/alb-gold-trophy

Erlaubnis und Unterstützung vom Veranstalter ist vorhanden. Jede helfende Hand wird gebraucht. Von uns wird niemand selbst vor Ort sein. Es wäre schön wenn einer von euch die Aktion leitet. 

Bitte schnell melden an [email protected] damit die Flyer etc noch rechtzeitig zugestellt werden können.

Danke 

ciao heiko


----------



## client (1. Oktober 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> *Jap werden sie....
> 
> Aber wirklich mitdiskutieren brauchst da nicht....
> .....
> ...


Wenn der Typ im Netz solche Aussagen gegen Politiker oder Ausländer machen würde, dann hätte er -zurecht- in kürzester Zeit die Staatmacht vor seiner Haustür stehen.

Aber als Radfahrer bist Du für den Staat und für viele Mitmenchen einfach nur noch eine Art Freiwild an dem jeder seinen Frust oder seine Minderwertigkeitgefühle abreagieren darf.

Das vom CSU Politker (Herrn Verkehrsmininster, sein Name scheint sein Programm zu sein) veranlasste harte Vorgehen gegen angebliche Radrambos hat den Krieg zwischen Radfahrern auf der einen Seite und den Oberlehrern, den Gewalttätern in Kraftfahrzeugen und den Fußgängern auf der anderen Seite erst richtig angeheizt.

Das aber die Grünen ins gleiche Horn blasen, dass hätte ich früher nie erwartet. 
Liebe Grüne, der Bürger nimmt Ihre Partei nicht als Bevormundungspartei war, Ihr seid eine Bevormundungs und Rechthaber- Partei. 
Schön, dass der Wähler das erkannt hatte, die Wahlergebnisse sprechen ja für sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Oktober 2013)

Folgt den Links:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=655234
Hier geht`s um Tourismus.


----------



## Spill (2. Oktober 2013)

Habe mich auch mal der Xing Diskussion angeschlossen.


----------



## Tilman (2. Oktober 2013)

Auch in der Waiblinger Kreiszeitung kann man (ohne Registrierung) kommentieren.


----------



## zoryfl (2. Oktober 2013)

Gibts Infos dazu wie viele der Ulmer-Bikeshops uns bei unserer Aktion unterstützen? Sonst würde ich mal Flyer bestellen und die gemeinsam mit den Unterschriftslisten auslegen bzw. es zumindest versuchen..


----------



## awagner811 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, bitte diesen Post liken, teilen und kommentieren (am besten gleich auch die Seite liken): https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lossb...739843?fref=ts Ich hoffe, dass die anderen Touristiker sich dann auch leichter tun.


----------



## Redshred (2. Oktober 2013)

ihr dürft mal Euer Interesse zeigen  auf Abgeordnetenwatch

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f408056.html#q408056

Reinhold Pix:  immer schwere Unfälle 
 oder  :es sind keine Unfälle bekannt
und wenn man gar nichts mehr weiß: zahl der Unfälle verringert sich

alles klar oder?


----------



## TTT (2. Oktober 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> ihr dürft mal Euer Interesse zeigen  auf Abgeordnetenwatch
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f408056.html#q408056
> 
> ...



Ja, der Pix regt mich auf. Ich habe erneut eine Anfrage gestartet und bin neugierig ob die Frage noch zugelassen wird. Werde mich melden, sobald man Interesse bekunden kann. Hier der Inhalt meiner Frage:

Sehr geehrter Herr Pix,
entschuldigen Sie bitte, daß ich mir mit einer weiteren Anfrage etwas Zeit gelassen habe, ich wollte mich zunächst meiner Quellen versichern, damit meine Aussagen einer evtl. juristischen Überprüfung standhalten.
Auf meine letzte Anfrage antworten Sie, indem sie das Wort "Textbaustein" herausgreifen und dies zum alleinigen Thema Ihrer Antwort machen. Den Kern meiner Aussage, daß diese Textbausteine fast gar nicht auf die Fragestellungen eingehen lassen Sie unberücksichtigt. Genauso verfahren Sie mit den übrigen Fragen zur 2m-Regel. Nun ist mir bekannt, daß Sie intern die Devise ausgeben, sich bei dem Thema nicht auf Details einzulassen, schon gar nicht auf juristische (diese Aussage ist belegt und hält wie oben erwähnt juristischer Überprüfung stand). Deswegen frage ich Sie erneut:
Scheuen die Grünen eine inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung oder dürfen wir noch mit einer Beantwortung der vielen offenen Fragen rechnen?
Ist es als Wähler der Grünen bei der letzten Landtagswahl (bei der Bundestagswahl haben Sie mich schon verloren) zu viel erwartet, daß sich Ihre Partei bei einem mitlerweile durch über 33.000 Unterschriften dokumentierten Interesse, wenn nicht durch Zustimmung oder Unterstützung, wenigstens mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt und die Fakten überprüft, anstatt unbelegte Mutmaßungen als Tatsachen hinzustellen und kritische Fragen zu ignorieren?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Redshred (2. Oktober 2013)

@TTT     @Tilman  soll ich mal was rüberbringen?,  Pix ist auf der anderen Straßenseite  PM


----------



## TTT (3. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich baue meine Postings auf folgenden Kernargumenten auf
> 
> 
> Das Betretungsrecht "Radfahren ist auf Waldwegen zulässig" gilt für alle Wege. Abweichungen hiervon bedürfen lt. Bundesrecht eines "wichtigen Grundes".
> ...



Vielen Dank noch mal für die Argumentationskette!
Für weite Teile der Bevölkerung ist diese vielleicht nicht relevant, für die politische und juristische Diskussion aber um so mehr! Ich hoffe, Ihr bereitet im Hintergrund eine Klage vor, für den Fall, daß der bisherige Druck nicht zu einem Einlenken führt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (3. Oktober 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> @TTT     @Tilman  soll ich mal was rüberbringen?,  Pix ist auf der anderen Straßenseite  PM



Ich versteh nicht, was Du mir sagen willst.


----------



## Redshred (3. Oktober 2013)

nimm es wörtlich , sein Wahlkreisbüro ist gegenüber


----------



## TTT (3. Oktober 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> nimm es wörtlich , sein Wahlkreisbüro ist gegenüber



Ah, o.k.,
frag ihn doch mal ob er die Trickotkampagne "MTB´ler wählen Grün ab" nicht durch ein paar weitere unqualifizierte Antworten auf Abgeordentenwatch.de unterstützen will!


----------



## client (3. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es aktuelle Umfragewerte aus BW zu den Grünen?

Der Bürger nimmt die Grünen als Bevormundungspartei war!
Wie mag das nur kommen!

2m könnten am Ende 6% werden. Wobei ich mit 6% von 2m durchaus einverstanden bin, als MTB zugelassene Wegebreite.


----------



## Tilman (3. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Vielen Dank noch mal für die Argumentationskette!
> Für weite Teile der Bevölkerung ist diese vielleicht nicht relevant, für die politische und juristische Diskussion aber um so mehr! Ich hoffe, Ihr bereitet im Hintergrund eine Klage vor, für den Fall, daß der bisherige Druck nicht zu einem Einlenken führt?!



Ich denke, die Sache mit den 1,99 m begreift jeder..... Auf die Frage

"Warum ist eine Begegnung Wanderer./.Radfahrer auf 1,99m breiten Wegen regelmäßig und siginifikant gefährlicher als auf 2,01m breiten Wegen?"

gibt es 

a) keine gescheite Antwort, weil die 2m-Regel in der Sache unbegründet ist

b) keine Antwort, weil der jew. befragte Radfahrer _(ich kann es immer wieder nur wiederholen, es geht um ganz normale Waldwege die 1,99 m incl. und weniger breit sind, nicht vor allem um Singltrails)_ sich vorher totlacht.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Oktober 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> nimm es wörtlich , sein Wahlkreisbüro ist gegenüber



Ja! Ich glaube, dass persönliche Kontakte Gold wert sind. Vielleicht baut er dann sein verkrampftes "Ich bin aber trotzdem dagegen!"-Verhältnis zu dem Thema ab.



Das gilt aus meiner Sicht übrigens allgemein: wenn wir jetzt flächendeckend jeweils vor Ort auf Politiker, Verwaltung, Tourismus und auch die Wanderervereine zugehen und das persönliche Gespräch suchen, werden sie merken, dass man mit uns durchaus reden kann, keine Angst vor uns haben muss, hinter der Petition nicht nur eine anonyme Masse steht und unsere Forderung nach mehr "Miteinander" durchaus ernst gemeint ist.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es zudem zu viele Leute, die eine Meinung gegen uns und für die 2-Meter-Regel haben, die den Wald nur vom Ausflugslokal/Parkplatz/Fernsehen kennen. Und Biker kennen die auch nur... ja woher eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Bührer (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo kurze Frage , wie stehen "wir" eigentlich zum Thema Streichung der 3 Meter Regel für Reiter in BW ?

Da wäre noch ordentlich Stimmen Potential !

https://www.facebook.com/reiten.seite?fref=ts


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Gibts Infos dazu wie viele der Ulmer-Bikeshops uns bei unserer Aktion unterstützen? Sonst würde ich mal Flyer bestellen und die gemeinsam mit den Unterschriftslisten auslegen bzw. es zumindest versuchen..



Im Zweifel einfach mindestens 200 Flyer bei [email protected] bestellen, ein paar Unterschriftenlisten ausdrucken und die von Dir favorisierten Bike-Läden abklappern! 

Genau diesen Einsatz (und die persönlichen Kontakte und Gespräche vor Ort!) brauchen wir.


----------



## Tilman (3. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hallo kurze Frage , wie stehen "wir" eigentlich zum Thema Streichung der 3 Meter Regel für Reiter in BW ?
> 
> Da wäre noch ordentlich Stimmen Potential !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/reiten.seite?fref=ts



Die Reiterverbände sind informiert. Weitergehende persönliche Ansprachen sind immer gut, weil es immer gut ist, wenn Menschen sich über ihre verschiedenen sportlichen Interessen und Ideen austauschen.

Die Position der Petition enthält sich reitverbandsspezifischer Statements (dafür sind schließlich die Reitverbände und nicht die Radfahrer da) und  beschränkt sich auf die im Grunde rein juristische Parallele der 3m- zur 2m-Regelung, nämlich, daß diese zwar auch aus politischen Gründen (s.o.), aber vor allem aus rechtlichen respektive verfassungsrechtlichen Gründen unhaltbar ist.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (3. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Weitergehende persönliche Ansprachen sind immer gut, weil es immer gut ist, wenn Menschen sich über ihre verschiedenen sportlichen Interessen und Ideen austauschen.



Stimmt  meine Freundin hat mal im Reitverein etwas für die Sache geworben , da gab es viel Zustimmung !


----------



## pezolived (3. Oktober 2013)

Mal mein Eindruck zu abgeordnetenwatch.de:

Obwohl der Name etwas anderes suggeriert, nämlich "Behalte deinen Abgeordneten im Auge!",  scheint die Intention eine völlig andere zu sein. Der Informationsfluß ist nur in eine Richtung (nämlich von oben nach unten) vorgesehen, als reines Guru-Consulting. Der dumme Bürger stellt eine Frage, die dann vom allwissenden Politiker fundiert und kompetent beantwortet wird. Dieser hat nicht nur das erforderlich Wissen, sondern auch seine Meinung, in der er sich auf gar keinen Fall durch Fakten verunsichern läßt. Etwas weniger überspitzt formuliert, dient die Site dem Abgeordneten dazu, dir seine Haltungen und Entscheidungen im größeren Kontext verständlich zu machen, von dem du aufgrund deines beschränkten Horizontes keine Ahnung hast und haben kannst. 
Als öffentlicher Pranger für Politiker ist sie hingegen nicht gedacht und jeder Versuch, sie als solchen zu verwenden, wird immer abgeschmettert werden.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Athabaske (3. Oktober 2013)

...solche Momente hatte ich teilweise auch schon - ab und an gibt es auch wieder Lichtblicke...


----------



## Tilman (3. Oktober 2013)

Ganz ernst gemeint.......

http://www.igsz.eu/2m/2m-RTR.htm


----------



## ciao heiko (3. Oktober 2013)

Heute beim Peterstaler Bergrennen um den Renchtalpokal.

http://www.triathlon-badpeterstal.de/mtb-rennen/aktuelles.html

Flyer und Unterschriftenlisten auf die Tische gelegt.

Kleine Ansprache gehalten.

Applaus und ca 150  Unterschriften bekommen.

Viele hatten scon online unterschrieben so dass ich denke das insgesamt ca 90% der anwesenden Personen uns unterstützen.

ciao heiko

PS: Wir suche immer noch Unterschriftensammler für Albgold Trophy in Münsigen und 4x DM in Wolfach.

Bitte meldet euch.


----------



## TTT (3. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Mal mein Eindruck zu abgeordnetenwatch.de:
> 
> Obwohl der Name etwas anderes suggeriert, nämlich "Behalte deinen Abgeordneten im Auge!",  scheint die Intention eine völlig andere zu sein. Der Informationsfluß ist nur in eine Richtung (nämlich von oben nach unten) vorgesehen, als reines Guru-Consulting. Der dumme Bürger stellt eine Frage, die dann vom allwissenden Politiker fundiert und kompetent beantwortet wird. Dieser hat nicht nur das erforderlich Wissen, sondern auch seine Meinung, in der er sich auf gar keinen Fall durch Fakten verunsichern läßt. Etwas weniger überspitzt formuliert, dient die Site dem Abgeordneten dazu, dir seine Haltungen und Entscheidungen im größeren Kontext verständlich zu machen, von dem du aufgrund deines beschränkten Horizontes keine Ahnung hast und haben kannst.
> Als öffentlicher Pranger für Politiker ist sie hingegen nicht gedacht und jeder Versuch, sie als solchen zu verwenden, wird immer abgeschmettert werden.
> ...



Ich würde das ganz anders deuten:
Das ist eine billige Werbeplattform für die Politiker, auf der sie sich präsentieren können und dabei Bürgernähe und Kompetenz auszustrahlen versuchen.
Und deswegen glaube ich auch, daß die penetranten Nachfragen, die sie nicht vernünftig oder gar nicht beantworten können ihnen richtig weh tun, weil das schöne Bild, das sie präsentieren wollen, zerstört wird.

Deswegen halte ich weitere Nachfragen und das Bekunden von Interesse für wichtig. Um das Bild nämlich zurechtrücken zu können, müssen sie sich zwangsläufig mit der Materie beschäftigen und werden, wenn auch nicht von unserer Meinung überzeugt, so doch merken, daß ihre Argumente nicht zutreffen. Den ein oder anderen gewinnen wir so vielleicht, die anderen drängen wir zumind. in die Ecken, daß sie nicht weiterhin mit falschen Argumenten Stimmung gegen uns machen. Beides hilft uns!


----------



## Tilman (3. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich würde das ganz anders deuten:
> Das ist eine billige Werbeplattform für die Politiker, auf der sie sich präsentieren können und dabei Bürgernähe und Kompetenz auszustrahlen versuchen.
> Und deswegen glaube ich auch, daß die penetranten Nachfragen, die sie nicht vernünftig oder gar nicht beantworten können ihnen richtig weh tun, weil das schöne Bild, das sie präsentieren wollen, zerstört wird.
> 
> Deswegen halte ich weitere Nachfragen und das Bekunden von Interesse für wichtig. Um das Bild nämlich zurechtrücken zu können, müssen sie sich zwangsläufig mit der Materie beschäftigen und werden, wenn auch nicht von unserer Meinung überzeugt, so doch merken, daß ihre Argumente nicht zutreffen. Den ein oder anderen gewinnen wir so vielleicht, die anderen drängen wir zumind. in die Ecken, daß sie nicht weiterhin mit falschen Argumenten Stimmung gegen uns machen. Beides hilft uns!



   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (3. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Sache mit den 1,99 m begreift jeder..... Auf die Frage
> 
> "Warum ist eine Begegnung Wanderer./.Radfahrer auf 1,99m breiten Wegen regelmäßig und siginifikant gefährlicher als auf 2,01m breiten Wegen?"
> 
> ...



Da bin ich eben anderer Meinung als Du und glaube, daß Du Dir da mit der Argumentation eher keine Gefallen tust. Die Meßbarkeit ist ein Argument, die Grenze bei 2m eher nicht.
Warum ist die Baustellendurchfahrt auf Autobahnen bei 81km/h gefährlicher als bei 80?
Warum darf man einen Garage mit 30qm ohne eine mit 30,1 aber nur mit Baugenehmigung bauen, mit 0,5 Promille Autofahren aber nicht mit 0,51...
Das sind eben willkürliche Grenzen, die jeder im Leben kennt und auch akzeptiert, weil bei vielen Dingen nun mal Grenzen nötig sind.
Ich finde es wichtiger zu argumentieren, daß man eben bei der Wegbreite keine Grenzen braucht, weil es durch gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme geregelt werden kann.


----------



## Tilman (3. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Da bin ich eben anderer Meinung als Du und glaube, daß Du Dir da mit der Argumentation eher keine Gefallen tust. Die Meßbarkeit ist ein Argument, die Grenze bei 2m eher nicht.
> Warum ist die Baustellendurchfahrt auf Autobahnen bei 81km/h gefährlicher als bei 80?
> Warum darf man einen Garage mit 30qm ohne eine mit 30,1 aber nur mit Baugenehmigung bauen, mit 0,5 Promille Autofahren aber nicht mit 0,51...
> Das sind eben willkürliche Grenzen, die jeder im Leben kennt und auch akzeptiert, weil bei vielen Dingen nun mal Grenzen nötig sind.
> Ich finde es wichtiger zu argumentieren, daß man eben bei der Wegbreite keine Grenzen braucht, weil es durch gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme geregelt werden kann.



Man kann das eine tun, ohne das andere zu lassen. Die Vergleich hinken, weil hierbei jeweils keine bundesrechtlich gewährleisteten Rechte oder zwingende Notwendigkeiten durch Landesrecht unzumutbar eingeschränkt werden, bei der 2m Grenze aber schon. Aber das können wir intern diskutieren.


----------



## pezolived (3. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich würde das ganz anders deuten:
> Das ist eine billige Werbeplattform für die Politiker, auf der sie sich präsentieren können und dabei Bürgernähe und Kompetenz auszustrahlen versuchen.



Ich sehe keinen Widerspruch in unseren beiden Postings. Ich habe mich darauf beschränkt, zu beschreiben, wofür die Site wohl ursprünglich gedacht und gemacht ist, du führst aus, wie wir sie wohl am Besten für unsere Zwecke verwenden können. Ich habe dagegen keinerlei Einwände, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt meinem Naturell entspricht, Leute öffentlich bloßzustellen. Machen wir doch beides - und Interesse an ausstehenden Antworten habe ich auch schon bekundet.


Ich hatte übrigens kürzlich folgenden kleinen Dialog:

_
Pardon für dieses Mißverständnis!

Ich habe keine Fragen an Herrn Pix und will ihn auch nicht öffentlich in die Enge treiben. Wenn die Botschaft an ihn weitergeleitet wird (gerne auch mit meiner E-Mail-Addresse) und er sie zur Kenntnis nimmt, genügt mir das völlig.

freundliche Grüße,

Clemens nnn



Am 26.09.2013 16:14, schrieb abgeordnetenwatch.de:
> Guten Tag Clemens nnn,
>
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an Herrn Reinhold Pix über
> abgeordnetenwatch.de.
>
> Wir müssen Ihnen allerdings mitteilen, dass wir Ihre Nachricht in der uns
> vorliegenden Version nicht freischalten, da sie gegen den Moderations-Codex
> verstößt. Sie fällt in die Kategorie:
> - Beiträge, die keine Frageabsicht oder Aufforderung zur Stellungnahme
> erkennen lassen und hauptsächlich dem Zweck der Meinungsäußerung oder
> Kommentierung dienen.
> Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir auf abgeordnetenwatch.de auf
> das Frage- und Antwort-Format großen Wert legen.
>
> Daher würden wir uns freuen, wenn Sie Ihr Anliegen noch einmal in
> konkreten und offenen Fragen formulieren würden.
>
> Bitte beachten Sie, dass Sie die Frage ERNEUT auf abgeordnetenwatch.de im
> Eingabefeld auf der Profilseite von  Herrn Reinhold Pix stellen müssen, da
> wir sie nur auf diesem Wege bearbeiten können.
> Wir werden Herrn Reinhold Pix Ihre Nachricht aber zur Kenntnisnahme
> weiterleiten (aus Datenschutzgründen ohne Ihre e-Mail-Adresse).
>
> Wir hoffen auf Ihr Verständnis und darauf, dass Sie abgeordnetenwatch.de
> weiterhin nutzen.
> Wenn Sie Fragen zur Moderationsentscheidung haben, dann bitten wir um eine
> kurze Rückmeldung an [email protected]. Bitte verändern Sie
> dabei NICHT den Betreff und Ursprungstext der eMail, damit eine zeitnahe
> Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage stattfinden kann.
>
> Den Moderations-Codex finden Sie unter: www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/codex
>
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> (name)
> (abgeordnetenwatch.de)
>
> -- 
>
> Unsere Kontaktdaten:
> www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/impressum
>
> -------- Original-Nachricht --------
>
> Thema: Land- und Forstwirtschaft
>
> Ihre Antwort vom 13.08. an Herrn Klaus
>
> \"Immer wieder kommt es zu schweren, teils sogar tödlichen Unfällen.\"
>
> Tödlich? M.W. wird dazu immer ein einziger Unfall (am 1.9.2009 bei
> Böblingen) vorgeschoben, der sich zudem auf einem breiten, asphaltierten
> Weg ereignet hat. Also genau dort, wo die Radler nach dem Willen des
> Gesetzes hin sollen und wo sie erfahrungsgemäß auch gerne mal etwas
> schneller unterwegs sind - hier leider viel zu schnell.
> nachzulesen hier:
> http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....all.ea22e52d-652b-4e16-b455-b7e908c1705d.html
>
> Herr Pix,
>
> im Wahlprogramm Ihrer Partei zur gerade stattgefundenen Bundestagswahl war
> zu lesen, daß Sie das Fahrrad zum Leitverkehrsmittel der Zukunft
> entwickeln wollen. Wenn dieses gelingen und nicht nur eine hohle Phrase
> sein soll, dürfen Sie den Blick nicht nur auf praktischen Nutzwert,
> Infrastruktur, innerstädtisches Wegenetz etc. lenken, sondern müssen v.a.
> daran interessiert sein, dem Fahrrad möglichst viele neue Freunde zu
> gewinnen. Eine Gesetzgebung, die ohne Not und ohne jedes stichhaltige,
> rationale Argument eine Konfrontation zwischen Radlern und anderen,
> gleichberechtigten Gruppen im öffentlichen Raum herbeiführt, kann dabei
> nicht hilfreich sein. Radler sind grundsätzlich umso langsamer und
> vorsichtiger unterwegs, je schmaler und schwieriger der Weg ist. Für den
> Mountainbiker liegt der Reiz sogar gerade darin, solche Stellen
> kontrolliert und ohne Sturz zu meistern und nicht etwa darin, sie in
> möglichst kurzer Zeit zu befahren. Dieser Ehrgeiz wird vielmehr auf den
> Forststraßen geschürt, und die daraus entstehende Gefahr ist wirklich
> real (wie der verlinkte Zeitungsbericht zeigt). Auf schmalen Pfaden ist
> eine Begegnung mit Fußgängern ungefähr genau so gefährlich, wie in
> Ihrer Bürotür. Und sie läßt sich auch genau so unkompliziert und
> konfliktfrei lösen, solange sich keiner der beiden als den Bevorrechtigten
> betrachtet.
>
> freundliche Grüße,
>
> Clemens nnn
_


----------



## pezolived (3. Oktober 2013)

ttt schrieb:


> da bin ich eben anderer meinung als du und glaube, daß du dir da mit der argumentation eher keine gefallen tust.




+1


----------



## TTT (3. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Man kann das eine tun, ohne das andere zu lassen. Die Vergleich hinken, weil hierbei jeweils keine bundesrechtlich gewährleisteten Rechte oder zwingende Notwendigkeiten durch Landesrecht unzumutbar eingeschränkt werden, bei der 2m Grenze aber schon. Aber das können wir intern diskutieren.



Tilman, das ist keine Kritik an Dir! Ich finde Deine Argumentation auch richtig, ich würde sie nur nicht an jeder Stelle anbringen. Bevor ich auf die exakt 2m eingehen würde, würde ich erst mal Dein obiges Argument anbringen. Es ist ein Unterschied, mit wem man spricht, wieviel Zeit man hat um eine Argumentationskette auszurollen...
Es geht mir auch nicht um die besseren Argumente, eher darum wann man welche einsetzt. Alle Argumente (solange sie nicht falsch sind) haben ihre Berechtigung! Und jeder von uns erreicht an unterschiedlichen Stellen etwas mit dem, wie er sich einsetzt und argumentiert...


----------



## Tilman (3. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Tilman, das ist keine Kritik an Dir! Ich finde Deine Argumentation auch richtig, ich würde sie nur nicht an jeder Stelle anbringen. Bevor ich auf die exakt 2m eingehen würde, würde ich erst mal Dein obiges Argument anbringen. Es ist ein Unterschied, mit wem man spricht, wieviel Zeit man hat um eine Argumentationskette auszurollen...
> Es geht mir auch nicht um die besseren Argumente, eher darum wann man welche einsetzt. Alle Argumente (solange sie nicht falsch sind) haben ihre Berechtigung! Und jeder von uns erreicht an unterschiedlichen Stellen etwas mit dem, wie er sich einsetzt und argumentiert...



Was mir nicht neu ist.


----------



## Tilman (3. Oktober 2013)

Da es immer noch Zeitgenossen gibt, die in den Mountainbikern grundsätzlich etwas ablehnungswürdiges sehen und dementsprechend  irgendwelchen Wildwuchs befürchten, wenn die "2m-Regel" gekippt würde, kommt hier noch mal der in der Petitionsbegründung enthaltene Hinweis auf die allg. Verhaltensregeln im Vergleich BW und HE. Die Petition verfolgt ja ausdrücklich den Vorrang des Rücksichtnahmeprinzips (mit Hinweis auf HE), indem sie "auf persönliche Verantwortung des Waldbesuchers, also vor allem gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme" setzt. :

§15 WaldG HE
Abs.1 - Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung nach den Maßgaben von § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 3 und 4 des Bundeswaldgesetzes und der nachfolgenden Abs. 2 bis 4 betreten.
Abs.2 - _Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher haben aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen, damit eine gegenseitige Belästigung oder Behinderung vermieden wird. Durch die Benutzung darf _die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes nicht gestört, die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht behindert, der Wald nicht gefährdet, geschädigt oder verunreinigt und _die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt werden_.

Mit dem Prinzip, daß Wege dann zum Radfahren geeignet sind, wenn ein gefahrloster Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist, vgl. § 15 Abs.3 (was in der Regel ganz alleine von den Beteiligten und ebenso in der  Regel wenig von der Wegebreite abhängt), kommt das Rücksichtnahmeprinzip also in Hessen im Betretungsrecht gleich dreimal vor.  Insoweit wäre ggf. im Waldgesetz v. BW noch Platz, um es im Sinne der Petition aufzupeppen.

§37 WaldG BW
Abs.1 - Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Das Betreten des Waldes erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Neue Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Waldbesitzer oder sonstiger Berechtigter werden dadurch, vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften, nicht begründet. _Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß_ die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie _die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird_.

Ob es am Ende dann "wird" oder "werden" heißen muß, ist hier mal nicht si interessant.


----------



## Athabaske (3. Oktober 2013)

@pezolived: passiert mir auch immer wieder, formuliere es um in Fragestellungen, dann geht der selbe Inhalt durch.

Ich hatte bereits eine Diskussion mit der Moderation, warum andererseits die Abgeordneten nicht zu Antworten angehalten sind, wenn wir ihnen schon nur Fragen stellen dürfen. War aber vorhersehbar größtenteils sinnlos...


----------



## pezolived (3. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> formuliere es um in Fragestellungen, dann geht der selbe Inhalt durch.



Sicher, könnte ich tun. Damit würde ich aber unterwürfig diese "systemimmanente", fest eingebaute, ungleiche Augenhöhe akzeptieren und als kleiner Bürger bei dem ach so wichtigen Abgeordneten um Rat nachsuchen. Ich habe jedoch keinerlei Fragen an ihn und erwarte aus einer möglichen Antwort auch keinerlei Erkenntnisgewinn.

Falls nun diese meine Geringschätzung sein vorherrschender Eindruck sein sollte und er deshalb das Schreiben beiseite wischt, ist zumindest diese Botschaft (Geringschätzung) angekommen. Falls er jedoch realisiert, daß er nicht Rede und Antwort stehen und sich auch nicht auf ein öffentliches rhetorisches Scharmützel einlassen muß, stehen die Chancen auch garnicht schlecht, daß er sich den Text durchliest - vielleicht sogar unvoreingenommener, als auf dem offiziellen Wege.

Mit beidem könnte ich leben.


Gruß,

Clemens

(der sich jetzt aber mal noch schnell auf's Rad hockt, bevor der Tag zu Ende geht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (3. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Da es immer noch Zeitgenossen gibt, die in den Mountainbikern grundsätzlich etwas ablehnungswürdiges sehen und dementsprechend  irgendwelchen Wildwuchs befürchten, wenn die "2m-Regel" gekippt würde, kommt hier noch mal der in der Petitionsbegründung enthaltene Hinweis auf die allg. Verhaltensregeln im Vergleich BW und HE. Die Petition verfolgt ja ausdrücklich den Vorrang des Rücksichtnahmeprinzips (mit Hinweis auf HE), indem sie "auf persönliche Verantwortung des Waldbesuchers, also vor allem gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme" setzt. :


 
Wo gab's denn noch mal diesen Absatz, der klarstellt, dass der Stärkere Rücksicht auf den Schwächeren nehmen muss und dass daher z.B. Radfahrer Rücksicht auf Fußgänger zu nehmen haben? 

Diesen Absatz - von dem ich glaube, dass er in der hessischen Formulierung steht (oder in den Trail Rules?) - finde ich SEHR, SEHR positiv FÜR unsere Sache, weil er auf sehr sympathische Art klarmacht, dass wir mit dem Wegfall der 2-Meter-Fall eben gerade nicht den Verfall der Sitten im Wald einläuten.

Abgesehen davon ist ohnehin die Frage, wovon wir hier eigentlich reden:
- fast jeder Biker der auf Singletrails fahren will, tut dies auch - trotz der geltenden 2-Meter-Regel!
- und obwohl dies so ist, gibt es nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen und der Studie der Uni Freiburg kaum Konflikte im Wald
- es würde also bei Wegfall der 2-Meter-Regel gar keine Verschlechterung des Status Quo entstehen
- es würde lediglich der gelebten Praxis entsprochen, die Bürokratie reduziert, Bürgernähe bewiesen und den wenigen Hilfssheriffs die Grundlage zum Motzen genommen


----------



## Tilman (3. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wo gab's denn noch mal diesen Absatz, der klarstellt, dass der Stärkere Rücksicht auf den Schwächeren nehmen muss und dass daher z.B. Radfahrer Rücksicht auf Fußgänger zu nehmen haben?
> 
> Diesen Absatz - von dem ich glaube, dass er in der hessischen Formulierung steht (oder in den Trail Rules?) - finde ich SEHR, SEHR positiv FÜR unsere Sache, weil er auf sehr sympathische Art klarmacht, dass wir mit dem Wegfall der 2-Meter-Fall eben gerade nicht den Verfall der Sitten im Wald einläuten.
> 
> ...



So ist es.


----------



## Tilman (3. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> @pezolived: passiert mir auch immer wieder, formuliere es um in Fragestellungen, dann geht der selbe Inhalt durch.
> 
> Ich hatte bereits eine Diskussion mit der Moderation, warum andererseits die Abgeordneten nicht zu Antworten angehalten sind, wenn wir ihnen schon nur Fragen stellen dürfen. War aber vorhersehbar größtenteils sinnlos...



Abgeordnetenwatch ist öffentlich, also kann man aus doofen Antworten auch schon mal einen öffentlichen Angriff machen, knallhart sachlich selbstverständlich, auch wenn's schwerfällt (wenn jemand Mist schreibt sollte man es nicht nötig haben, mit Mist zurückzuwerfen, der als Dünger allemal noch etwas taugt).

Je sturer man sachlich nachfragt, umsomehr gerät, wenn man abgeordnetenwatch so liest, die andere Seite ins Schleudern.

Ein besonderer Kracher war mal die Aussage (ich hatte immer wieder nach der Meßbarkeit der 2m gefragt), man müsse die 2m nicht messen, denn das würden die Forstämter machen...na die werden sich gefreut haben.


----------



## ciao heiko (3. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Da bin ich eben anderer Meinung als Du und glaube, daß Du Dir da mit der Argumentation eher keine Gefallen tust. Die Meßbarkeit ist ein Argument, die Grenze bei 2m eher nicht.
> Warum ist die Baustellendurchfahrt auf Autobahnen bei 81km/h gefährlicher als bei 80?
> Warum darf man einen Garage mit 30qm ohne eine mit 30,1 aber nur mit Baugenehmigung bauen, mit 0,5 Promille Autofahren aber nicht mit 0,51...
> Das sind eben willkürliche Grenzen, die jeder im Leben kennt und auch akzeptiert, weil bei vielen Dingen nun mal Grenzen nötig sind.
> Ich finde es wichtiger zu argumentieren, daß man eben bei der Wegbreite keine Grenzen braucht, weil es durch gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme geregelt werden kann.



Hallo TTT,

dabei verkennst du aber, das sowohl Geschwindigkeit, Promille und Grundflächen exakt gemessen werden können. Und die Messmethoden und Toleranzen selbst sind in Verordungen und Vorschriften festgelegt. Damit wird dann in Grenzfällen bei Bußgeldverfahren häufig genug argumentiert.

Bei der 2m Regelung wird man schon annerkennen, das ein handelsüblicher Zollstock ausreichend genau das Urmeter wiederspiegelt. Aber das Problem ist eben die Weggrenze an der er angelegt werden soll. Und damit hängt halt Messbarkeit und Grenzwert unmittelbar zusammen.

ciao heiko


----------



## TTT (3. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hallo TTT,
> 
> dabei verkennst du aber, das sowohl Geschwindigkeit, Promille und Grundflächen exakt gemessen werden können. Und die Messmethoden und Toleranzen selbst sind in Verordungen und Vorschriften festgelegt. Damit wird dann in Grenzfällen bei Bußgeldverfahren häufig genug argumentiert.
> 
> ...



Nein das verkenne ich nicht! Im Gegenteil! Aber das Argument war, warum soll ein Weg mit 1,99m gefährlich, ein Weg mit 2,01m aber ungefährlich sein. Ich habe nur aufgezeigt, daß es eben in der Praxis fast immer ein willkürliches Maß sein muß. Deswegen finde ich es richtig, die 2m unter anderem wegen der nicht meßbarkeit zu kritisieren aber eben nicht wegen dem willkürlichen Maß, das genauso bei 1,80m oder 50cm liegen könnte.


----------



## Athabaske (3. Oktober 2013)

...und v.a. Der Unterschied bei Männern und Frauen, bei Männern sind 15 cm gerne mal eher mehr als 20 cm, hochgerechnet auf Wegbreiten ergibt das einen ordentlichen Spielraum...

Scnr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (3. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Habe aktuell eine Diskussion im XING-Forum "Mountainbike & Rennrad" (immerhin >10.000 Mitglieder)



Auf der Petitionsseite tauch Xing bei "Woher kommen die Unterstützer auf". Genaue Zahlen wieviele über XING zu uns kommen haben wir nicht. Geschätzt würde ich aber sagen das knapp 500 Stimmen nötig sind um aufgeführt zu werden.

Dein Engagement hat sich also auf alle Fälle gelohnt.

ciao heiko


----------



## Redshred (3. Oktober 2013)

"Wir suche immer noch Unterschriftensammler für Albgold Trophy in Münsigen"

Heiko  suche in Stuttgart forum helfer,   vieleicht kann die  IG helfen


----------



## FATBEAR (4. Oktober 2013)

Durch die Kampagnen scheint mir dieses Thema unter den Spaziergängern im Wald bekannter zu werden. Gestern das *erste Mal überhaupt* und dann auch gleich *viermal* wurde ich darauf angesprochen. Waren viel unterwegs gestern. Einmal sogar auf einem ca. 2,5m breiten Weg: "Da fährt mal wieder ein Radfahrer auf Wanderwegen, obwohl verboten". 

Und ich nehme sehr viel Rücksicht, halte meistens sogar an (Vielleicht ist das der Fehler, dann konnte ich angesprochen werden).

Bei einem Gespräch wunderte sich der Wanderer darüber das Baden-Württemberg das einzige Bundesland mit einer 2m-Regel sei. Und gab mir auch recht das 2m oft nicht messbar seien. (In dem Fall standen wir auf einem 20-40cm Traumpfad). Ich gab ihm nett Tipps für die schönsten Wege in dem Gebiet und zu seinem Ziel. Alle waren zufrieden


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (4. Oktober 2013)

sorry, fehlpost ..


----------



## cab (4. Oktober 2013)

Wieviel aktive oder zumindest mitlesende Mitglieder hat eigentlich dieses (gesamte) Forum hier?


----------



## client (4. Oktober 2013)

cab schrieb:


> Wieviel aktive oder zumindest mitlesende Mitglieder hat eigentlich dieses (gesamte) Forum hier?


+
Ich fange an:
1


----------



## cab (4. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> +
> Ich fange an:
> 1




das könnte ein wenig dauern 

Im Ernst: von den  281.589 			Usern tummeln sich gefühlt doch bestimmt  mehr als 33.000, oder?

Da ist es doch naheliegend, hier noch ein wenig die Werbetrommel zu rühren. gibt es denn noch weitere Möglichkeiten, als in (fast) allen Unterforen und im Newsletter was zu bringen?


----------



## zoryfl (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich wüsste nicht, was man speziell hier im Forum noch machen könnte: es stand auf der Startseite, wird in vielen Unterforen beworben und tauchte, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, auch im Newsletter auf.
Wer es von den Usern hier jetzt noch nicht mitbekommen hat, dem kann man unser Anliegen wohl nicht noch näher bringen.. 
Aber es gibt ja zum Glück noch einige andere Foren und Gruppen, die man erleuchten kann


----------



## Redshred (4. Oktober 2013)

na hopp noch 4X Klick  =http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2


----------



## pezolived (4. Oktober 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> na hopp noch 4X Klick  =http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2



Psst! 
Wenn's nicht klappt, dann "Firefox/ Neues, privates Fenster".
Bei anderen Browsern gibt's die Funktion ebenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (4. Oktober 2013)

Mit meiner Stimme heute gleichauf mit Platz 1 - wer bringt uns in Führung?!


----------



## Athabaske (5. Oktober 2013)

...bereits darüber...


----------



## Boelthor (5. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> PS: Wir suche immer noch Unterschriftensammler für Albgold Trophy in Münsigen und 4x DM in Wolfach.
> 
> Bitte meldet euch.



Ich werde in Wolfach sein, Zettel mit scanbaren Barcodes aufhaengen, Abrisszettel mit dem Link aufhaengen. Unterschriftenboegen dabei haben und auszerdem habe ich mit einem der Veranstalter gesprochen, damit immer wieder mal per Durchsage darauf hingewiesen wird. Was hoffentlich dann auch so funktioniert.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (5. Oktober 2013)

Boelthor schrieb:


> Ich werde in Wolfach sein, Zettel mit scanbaren Barcodes aufhaengen, Abrisszettel mit dem Link aufhaengen. Unterschriftenboegen dabei haben und auszerdem habe ich mit einem der Veranstalter gesprochen, damit immer wieder mal per Durchsage darauf hingewiesen wird. Was hoffentlich dann auch so funktioniert.



Hi Boelthor ich bin Begeistert ! 

Ich war heute bei 3 Radhändlern in Zell / Steinach / Haslach und habe Flyer verteilt .
Leider wusste nur einer  überhaupt von der Aktion !
Aber jetzt sind sie ja informiert


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (5. Oktober 2013)

Leute,
haut bitte Unterschriftenlisten raus! Informiert heißt leider noch lange nicht unterschrieben: Alle Kollegen die wir draussen getroffen haben kannten die Petition, keiner hatte schon unterschrieben!
Also: Klemmbrett besorgen, 10 Listen und ein Deckblatt drauf und möglichst regelmäßig checken ob das Teil noch auf der Theke liegt oder im Warenlager und bei der Gelegenheit gleich volle Listen gegen leere tauschen.
Frei nach meinem Profilbild: Yo, wir schaffen das!


----------



## cab (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke, dass man auch weiterhin hier im gesamten Forum die Trommel rühren sollte!
Das Nutzerverhalten ist nicht zwingend so, dass jeder immer alles liest, im Gegenteil.

Postings in Unterforen, evtl. markenspezifische und auch lokale Foren (ausserhalb BW!) lohnen auf jeden Fall.

Wenn nur 10% der über 200.000 Nutzer halbwegs aktiv sind und unterschreiben .... 

Ich habe gestern im 'Ladies only' was eingestellt, zumindest gefühlt ist der Frauenanteil der Petenten etwas gestiegen ...


----------



## rayc (5. Oktober 2013)

Was du und jeder anderer machen sollte, ist den Link zur Petition in der eigenen Signatur aufnehmen!

Ray


----------



## Tilman (5. Oktober 2013)

FATBEAR schrieb:


> Durch die Kampagnen scheint mir dieses Thema unter den Spaziergängern im Wald bekannter zu werden. Gestern das *erste Mal überhaupt* und dann auch gleich *viermal* wurde ich darauf angesprochen. Waren viel unterwegs gestern. Einmal sogar auf einem ca. 2,5m breiten Weg: "Da fährt mal wieder ein Radfahrer auf Wanderwegen, obwohl verboten".
> 
> Und ich nehme sehr viel Rücksicht, halte meistens sogar an (Vielleicht ist das der Fehler, dann konnte ich angesprochen werden).
> 
> Bei einem Gespräch wunderte sich der Wanderer darüber das Baden-Württemberg das einzige Bundesland mit einer 2m-Regel sei. Und gab mir auch recht das 2m oft nicht messbar seien. (In dem Fall standen wir auf einem 20-40cm Traumpfad). Ich gab ihm nett Tipps für die schönsten Wege in dem Gebiet und zu seinem Ziel. Alle waren zufrieden




Sch...Juristerei, aber trotzdem.

Wanderern und Spaziergängern kann man immer sagen, daß die Petition nicht nur (worüber "jeder" viel redet) das Ende der "2m-Regel" fordert, sondern (worüber kaum einer oft genug redet) auf persönliche Verantwortung des Waldbesuchers, also vor allem gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme setzt. 

In der Begründung wird nachlesbar auch auf Hessen verwiesen. Und in Hessen gibt es vor der Gesetzespassage, die sich momentan auf ordentlichen Benimm (Allgemeinverhalten) im Wald bezieht, noch mal *extra einen Rücksichtnahme-Satz*. Den gäbe es dann im (von uns erwünschten) Ergebnis der Petition in BW wohl auch.

Ob der Satz von "In-der-Kürze-liegt-die-Würze-Freaks" in Hessen für überflüssig gehalten würde  oder dto. künftig (?) in BW, ist egal. Hauptsache ist, daß der Rücksichtnahme-Satz sich deutlich liest und damit auch Spaziergängern und Wanderern zeigt, daß sie von unserer Sache mitprofitieren sollen.


----------



## Boelthor (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe vor ca. einer Stunde 10 Zettel mit dem Barcode fuer die Petition in Wolfach auf der 4X DM aufgehaengt. Zwei Unterschriftenlisten mit jeweils 50 Spalten ausgelegt, fuer die, die kein Smartphone besitzen. In ca. 3 Stunden bin ich wieder da und schaue mal, was die Listen so machen. Gegebenenfalls erneuere ich sie, sollten sie schon voll sein. Auszerdem wird die Petition ueber Lautsprecheransagen publik gemacht. Eine Liste liegt am HitRadio-Ohr Stand. Vielleicht koennen die noch ein wenig das Publikum erreichen. Mehr kann ich glaube ich nicht mehr tun. Eine Stripperin mit einem Barcode auf dem Hintern war zu teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (5. Oktober 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Was du und jeder anderer machen sollte, ist den Link zur Petition in der eigenen Signatur aufnehmen!
> 
> Ray



Test...und klappt 34044 bis jetzt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Oktober 2013)

Na,- das wird doch.

Die Handwerkskammer Region Stuttgart weiß jetzt auch Bescheid


----------



## Athabaske (5. Oktober 2013)

Boelthor schrieb:


> ...Eine Stripperin mit einem Barcode auf dem Hintern war zu teuer!



...was natürlich sehr zu bedauern ist....


----------



## Boelthor (5. Oktober 2013)

Das Forum eines Musiklabels weisz nun auch Bescheid. Dort wird sich der eine, oder andere finden, dem das ganze zwar an und fuer sich egal ist, die Petition aber trotzdem unterschreibt.


----------



## zoryfl (5. Oktober 2013)

Was sicherlich auch noch gemacht werden kann, ist lokalen Radiostationen eine Email mit Hinweis auf die Aktion zu senden. Ich habe das hier jetzt mal für DasDing und Donau3FM gemacht. Radio7 hat ja bereits eine News auf ihrer website dazu.

Weitere Radiostationen die angeschrieben werden könnten wären: BigFM, Radio NRJ, SWR3, ..


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Oktober 2013)

Warum habt Ihr die Petition unterschrieben?

Bitte als Kommentar hier antworten: Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (6. Oktober 2013)

Sind das jetzt 2 Meter oder nicht??
TV-Aufnahmen des SWR vorgestern mit der DIMB bezüglich der unsäglichen Wegbreitenregelung in BaWÜ.


Sendetermin ist entweder nächster Donnerstag oder übernächster Donnerstag 20:15 im SWR in der Reihe "Zur Sache BW"
http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-wuerttemberg/


----------



## Athabaske (6. Oktober 2013)

...bin mal gespannt, der Beitrag über "Bieber statt Bürger" hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Hoffentlich kommt unser Anliegen weniger reißerisch und ohne Stammtisch-Plattitüde aus dem Schneideraum.

Das soll nicht die Initiative von Heiko schmälern, dafür großen Respekt, ich hätte nicht den Mut vor eine Kamera zu stehen!


----------



## Boelthor (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich halte leider auch nichts von unserer "Wer-das-meiste-Geld-hat-kommt-am-Besten-weg" - Berichterstattung, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Danke Heiko.


----------



## TTT (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe ein interessantes Mitteilungsblatt des SAV gefunden: Blätter des Schwäbischen Albvereins 3/2013 http://www.schwaben-kultur.de/pdfs/2013-03.pdf

Unter anderem darin zu lesen:

S.4/5 Verpflichtung der Wandervereine auf Verzicht von Neuerschließungen (wenn uns die Erschließung neuer Wege empfohlen wird, mag das als Argument dienen, daß sie es selber nicht ein mal mehr dürfen)
S.13 Ausführungen zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht
S.15 Wegeerfassung mit GPS (die für viele Wegewarte ein Problem darzustellen scheint und wo wir MTB´ler meines Erachtens wunderbar helfen könnten)
S.31 Die Probleme, die der Jugendbeirat mit der Rede beim Festakt von Prof. Dr. Werner Mezger hat (wir diskutierten dies hier)
S.54 Die genauen Beträge der staatlichen Zuschüsse die der Verein für die Wegepflege und Anderes bekommt (was eigentlich immer verschwiegen wird, da die Wegepflege der Wandervereine den Ausschluß der MTB´ler rechtfertigen sollen)


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich habe ein interessantes Mitteilungsblatt des SAV gefunden:



Hallo TTT,

wirklich sehr interessant. Wir werden es in den kommenden Gesprächen zu verwenden wissen.

danke

ciao heiko


----------



## Athabaske (6. Oktober 2013)

Der SAV hat das Thema Familien, Kinder und Jugendliche und damit den Nachwuchs lange verschlafen und geht erst in den letzten Jahren mit Familiengruppen und seiner Fuchsfarm (Vorsicht Hr. Prof. Mezger, ein Anglismus beim Brauchtumsverein) in die Offensive.

Das ist aber scheinbar noch nicht bei allen angekommen...


----------



## TTT (6. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die statistischen Karten der Petition erstellt werden? Weilheim i.OB z.B. hat über 50 Unterschriften gesammelt, hat aber nach wie vor nur einen grünen Punkt (oder gar keinen?). Desweiteren sind manche Namen dort schwarz, andere blau. Wie kann das bei ein und der selben Stadt sein?


----------



## Redshred (6. Oktober 2013)

es werden die Wohnorte angezeigt, desweiteren nach PLZ


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Oktober 2013)

- Die Karten werden nur über Nacht aktualisiert.
- Die Einordnung geht nach PLZ, weshalb grössere Städt mehrere Punkte haben..
- Blaue Namen stehen für Einwohner aus BW.
- Da sich manche bei Ihrer eigenen PLZ vertippen, ist die Zuordnung nicht immer richtig


----------



## TTT (6. Oktober 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> es werden die Wohnorte angezeigt, desweiteren nach PLZ



Ja, aber bei Weilheim paßt da nichts zusammen! Statistik und Unterzeichner und Farben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cab (6. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt mehrere Weilheims, bei der List-Anzeige mit Namen werden die PLZ nicht mit angezeigt, also alle Weilheimer unter EINEM Weilheim einsortiert. Die Differenzierung nach Farbe zeigt dann jeweils, ob die dazu angegebene PLZ in BW liegt.  Alle Namen mit PLZs ausserhalb BW werden schwarz dargestellt (auch die Vertipper!)

hth


----------



## muddymartin (6. Oktober 2013)

Leute, nicht farbige Punkte zählen , macht lieber noch mal Aufrufe in den einzelnen Biketref-Threads in den lokalen Bike-Foren. Klappere selbst gerade nochmal das Unterforum Stuttgart und Umgebung ab


----------



## TTT (6. Oktober 2013)

Also:
Stuttgart: dann erscheint eine ganze Latte Namen, wieder Stuttgart, wieder jede Menge Namen, nochmal Stuttgart... für jede Postleitzahl einzeln aufgeführt, alle Namen Blau (so gut wie alle), weil ja aus Baden- Württemberg

Nun: Weilheim: 4x Handschriftlich, dann Weilheim: 1x nicht öffentlich, dann Weilheim: (es muß sich um Weilheim i.OB handeln, weil ich hier Leute kenne, die unterschrieben haben) 51 Unterschriften, davon 10 schwarz, jedoch 41 blau...


----------



## cab (6. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Leute, nicht farbige Punkte zählen , macht lieber noch mal Aufrufe in den einzelnen Biketref-Threads in den lokalen Bike-Foren. Klappere selbst gerade nochmal das Unterforum Stuttgart und Umgebung ab



Bin ich seit zwei Tagen auch dran, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt 

36 aus 73235
10 aus 79809
10 aus 82362

Manchmal steht auch ein Leerzeichen hinter dem Ortsnamen was die Sortierung durcheinander bringt.


----------



## baentle (7. Oktober 2013)

Hier ein aktueller Fall aus dem Lokalforum "Lörrach", wo das Bußgeld bei Verletzung der 2m-Regel tatsächlich durchgesetzt wurde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10991895&postcount=251

Einfach ein Traum, das MTB-Paradies Schwarzwald!


----------



## pezolived (7. Oktober 2013)

http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/10/07/mountainbiker-brauchen-keine-waldautobahn/


----------



## rayc (7. Oktober 2013)

Schöner Artikel! 

Die Kommentare dazu sind aber wieder mal typisch 

ray


----------



## Boelthor (7. Oktober 2013)

baentle schrieb:


> Hier ein aktueller Fall aus dem Lokalforum "Lörrach", wo das Bußgeld bei Verletzung der 2m-Regel tatsächlich durchgesetzt wurde:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10991895&postcount=251
> 
> Einfach ein Traum, das MTB-Paradies Schwarzwald!




Vor Ort niemals etwas unterschreiben, sonst ist das mit einem Schuldgestaendnis gleichzusetzen. Und dann erstmal das Bild anfordern. Ob man darauf ueberhaupt zu erkennen und vor allem waehrend des Fahrens zu sehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (7. Oktober 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel!
> 
> Die Kommentare dazu sind aber wieder mal typisch
> 
> ray


 
Boah, ich bekomme schon die ersten Pickel beim Lesen der Kommentare.  Da wird mal wieder sehr schnell klar, wer die eigentlichen Problemkinder im Wald sind....


----------



## cab (7. Oktober 2013)

hallo zusammen,

für Druckwerk jeglicher Art hab ich mal die QR Codes zur Petitionn und zur Dimb erstellt:

*Petition:*




*Dimb:*


----------



## pezolived (7. Oktober 2013)

Ihr könnt den Artikel übrigens pushen, indem ihr ihn fleißig _dort _kommentiert. Dann taucht auf der Hauptseite ein Link dorthin auf, unter "meistkommentiert". Im Moment hat der letzte dort verlinkte Artikel gerade mal 71 Kommentare, "unserer" hat nach ein paar Stunden bereits 20. Da geht noch was, und so generiert man Leser und potentielle Unterzeichner, die vielleicht nicht jeden Tag in dem Blog vorbeigucken.


----------



## client (7. Oktober 2013)

baentle schrieb:


> Hier ein aktueller Fall aus dem Lokalforum "Lörrach", wo das Bußgeld bei Verletzung der 2m-Regel tatsächlich durchgesetzt wurde:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10991895&postcount=251
> 
> Einfach ein Traum, das MTB-Paradies Schwarzwald!



Ich spende gerne ein wenig Geld, um den Betroffenen bei einem mögliche Gerichtsstreit materiell zu unterstützen.
Das sollten wir -wenn gewünscht- alle machen, damit dieser Fall durch alle möglichen Instanzen geht. Die Gerichte werden sich ohnehin bedanken, wenn nun auch noch Förster und Co den Hilfspolizisten geben und Anzeigen erstatten.

Ist die Anzeige eine Reaktion auf den verstärkten "Kampf" gegen die 2m Regel?


----------



## zoryfl (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke da hat einfach jemand Pech gehabt, dass er auf eine der wenigen Personen gestoßen ist, die sich tatsächlich an MTBlern auf schmalen Wegen stören und Anzeige erstatten.. 
Ein absolutes Unding, dass dieser "Oberförster" auch noch vom Gesetz dabei unterstützt wird!

Ich würde es, wäre ich an Stelle des Betroffenen, nicht auf ein großes Verfahren ankommen lassen, das wär mir viel zu viel Aufwand. Aber wir könnten diesen Fall, finde ich, auf jeden Fall öffentlich anprangern und den Leuten vor Augen führen, dass sie tatsächlich mit einer solchen Regelung auch mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen haben!


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Oktober 2013)

Beim kommentieren gerne mal die Studie zitieren, wonach sich nur 7% sehr oder ziemlich gestört fühlen.
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.in...on/1/file/Schraml+Bikestudie+17+Juni+2013.pdf

Denn wer möchte sich dann noch als Nörgler outen, wenn er laut Studie zu einer  Minderheit gehört? Die Leute denken immer, sie sprechen im Namen der breiten Masse.

Keine Querschläge auf Wanderer, Nordic Walker, Hunde, SUV und E-bike. 

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (7. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Ein absolutes Unding, dass dieser "Oberförster" auch noch vom Gesetz dabei unterstützt wird!



Der "Oberförster" hat aber Recht + Gesetz auf seiner Seite. Und solange das so ist, muss man solche Bußgeldbescheide hinnehmen. Dafür leben wir nun einmal in einem Rechtsstaat und die Exekutive setzt Recht + Gesetz nun einmal um.
Die Tatsache, das diese *2m*-Reglung vollkommener Unsinn ist, gibt uns MTBler nicht autom. das Recht dagegen zu verstoßen.
Also weiter kräftig die Werbetrommel für unsere Petition rühren, damit dieses Gesetz bald in BaWü verschwindet !!!


----------



## Athabaske (7. Oktober 2013)

...und wenn es einer der ehr zweifelhaften Wege war?

Ich kenne mich dort nicht aus, aber eventuell könnte man ja einen Nachweis über die Wegbreite verlangen?


----------



## zoryfl (7. Oktober 2013)

Konnte nicht widerstehen und habe den Zeitartikel auch kommentiert. Unglaublich was für eine Ignoranz manche Leute an den Tag legen..


----------



## client (7. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/10/07/mountainbiker-brauchen-keine-waldautobahn/



"Karin Dorr" 
Sollten die Kommentare von Karin Dorr ernst gemeint sein, dann ist diese Person doch ein Musterbeispiel dafür, dass nur die vollkommene Gleichberechtigung aller derzeitigen Sport und Freizeit- Waldnutzer (Wanderer, Biker, ....) vor dem Gesetz, Menschen wie Karin Dorr den rechtlichen Deckmantel für ihren persönlichen Hass entzieht, der sich ausschließlich durch das eigenen Innenleben solcher Menschen speist und das im Fall der Person Karin Dorr viele Feindbilder entwirft.


----------



## zoryfl (7. Oktober 2013)

Den Namen müsste man mal auf 4chan erwähnen und den Dingen ihren Lauf lassen..


----------



## muddymartin (7. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, Kinder sollen _vorher_ schauen, um was es geht, _nachher_ unterschreiben.





ciao heiko schrieb:


> Beim kommentieren gerne mal die Studie zitieren, wonach sich nur 7% sehr oder ziemlich gestört fühlen.
> http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.in...on/1/file/Schraml+Bikestudie+17+Juni+2013.pdf
> 
> Denn wer möchte sich dann noch als Nörgler outen, wenn er laut Studie zu einer  Minderheit gehört? Die Leute denken immer, sie sprechen im Namen der breiten Masse.
> ...




Hab ich genau so heute mittag gemacht, ist jur noch nicht freigegeben...


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Oktober 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Der "Oberförster" hat aber *Recht* + Gesetz auf seiner Seite. Und solange das so ist, muss man solche Bußgeldbescheide hinnehmen. Dafür leben wir nun einmal in einem Rechtsstaat und die Exekutive setzt Recht + Gesetz nun einmal um.
> Die Tatsache, das diese *2m*-Reglung vollkommener Unsinn ist, gibt uns MTBler nicht autom. das Recht dagegen zu verstoßen.
> Also weiter kräftig die Werbetrommel für unsere Petition rühren, damit dieses Gesetz bald in BaWü verschwindet !!!



Das Gesetz sehr wohl; das Recht nicht.
Dieser Unterschied käme spätestens dann zum Tragen, sollten unsere politischen Bemühungen nicht fruchten.

Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## TTT (7. Oktober 2013)

Und ein fulminanter Tag auf die 35.000


----------



## zoryfl (7. Oktober 2013)

Wow, beinahe 500 Unterzeichnungen der Petition heute, toll!
Gabs noch irgendwo was in den Medien heute?


----------



## powderJO (7. Oktober 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> *Der "Oberförster" hat aber Recht + Gesetz auf seiner Seite. Und solange das so ist, muss man solche Bußgeldbescheide hinnehmen.*



das ist eben die frage. 

habe es im lokalforum im original-thread schon geschrieben: bei einer guten rechtsschutzversicherung und / oder unterstützung von z.b. der dimb, wäre das eine echt gute gelegenheit mal die rechtmäßigkeit der grundlage des verwarn-bescheids überprüfen zu lassen. nicht nur meiner meinung nach steht die 2-meter-regel nämlich auf ziemlich dünnem eis ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (7. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Gabs noch irgendwo was in den Medien heute?



Nicht daß ich wüßte. Aber behaltet in den nächsten Tagen mal Spiegel-Online im Auge. Dort schreibt sie auch und vielleicht gibt's dort ja eine Zweitverwertung. Das wäre toll, denn je mehr Leute davon erfahren, desto mehr zeichnen auch die Petition, ganz gleich, wie das in den Kommentaren aussieht.


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Gabs noch irgendwo was in den Medien heute?



Der Flyer war gestern in 1400 Startertüten beim Alb Gold Marathon Münsingen. Vielen Dank an das Organisationskomitee die das möglich gemacht haben.

ciao heiko


----------



## pezolived (8. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Wow, beinahe 500 Unterzeichnungen der Petition heute, toll!



Beinahe 600!


----------



## muddymartin (8. Oktober 2013)

Der Zeitartikel hatte dabei wohl einen ordentlichen Anteil,da der blog-link bei "woher kommen die unterstützer"auftaucht


----------



## damage0099 (8. Oktober 2013)

baentle schrieb:


> Hier ein aktueller Fall aus dem Lokalforum "Lörrach", wo das Bußgeld bei Verletzung der 2m-Regel tatsächlich durchgesetzt wurde:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10991895&postcount=251
> 
> Einfach ein Traum, das MTB-Paradies Schwarzwald!



Das darf doch nicht wahr sein   

Wahrscheinlich mußte er zwischenzeitlich wg. Dauererektion in ärztliche Behandlung!!
Möge er abfaulen!


----------



## muddymartin (8. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Boah, ich bekomme schon die ersten Pickel beim Lesen der Kommentare.  Da wird mal wieder sehr schnell klar, wer die eigentlichen Problemkinder im Wald sind....


 

Komisch, meine beiden Kommentare hängen seit gestern 17 Uhr in der Genehmigungschleife.... keine Ahnung warum die nicht freigegeben werden.  Wie lange hat es denn bei anderen gedauert?


----------



## allert (8. Oktober 2013)

Der Artikel in der Zeit Online ist sehr positiv. Bei den Kommentaren sehe ich auch absolut kein Problem. Die Anzahl der negativen Stimmen ist eine absolute Minderheit, nämlich nur die "nette" Karin. Ansonsten nur nette MTB'ler. So muss es sein.


----------



## Athabaske (8. Oktober 2013)

...meiner ist wohl untergegangen, nachfolgende sind mittlerweile online...


----------



## powderJO (8. Oktober 2013)

meiner ist drin und frau dörr ist mittlerweile wohl verstummt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

Marin Bikes unterstützt die Petition: https://www.facebook.com/marinbikesgermany
Bitte gerne dort liken und teilen, damit die Branche merkt, dass ihre Kunden es bemerken, wenn sich auch die Hersteller für das Thema einsetzen.

Danke!


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Oktober 2013)

Kreis LÃ¶rach Schopfheim, hat da nicht jemand eine Verwarnung wegen des Fahrens auf einem schmalen Weg bekommen? 

Dann lest mal das aus der gleichen Region:

Forstarbeiter machen Wall aus dem DreiÃigjÃ¤hrigen Krieg platt

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/forstarbeiter-machen-wall-aus-dem-dreissigjaehrigen-krieg-platt


" Auf eine Anzeige verzichtet StÃ¶rk aber â "auch weil wir ja eigentlich stets sehr gut mit dem Forst zusammengearbeitet hatten.""

.



.


----------



## damage0099 (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Forstarbeiter kriegen alles klein!


----------



## Magico80 (8. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Kreis Lörach Schopfheim, hat da nicht jemand eine Verwarnung wegen des Fahrens auf einem schmalen Weg bekommen?
> 
> Dann lest mal das aus der gleichen Region:
> 
> ...



Da können wir doch ebenso Anzeige erstatten oder? Ist ja egal ob das jemand beteiligtes macht oder ein anderer Bürger.


----------



## pezolived (8. Oktober 2013)

Anzeige? Wir sind doch Nutznießer.

Fragen wir doch mal ganz scheinheilig diesen Herrn - wie heißt er? - Bonde, ob wir dort jetzt legal Fahrradfahren dürfen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der Forst so weiter macht, könnte die Diskussion um Wege unter 2 m Breite demnächst müßig sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn der Forst so weiter macht, könnte die Diskussion um Wege unter 2 m Breite demnächst müßig sein ;-)



Das ist leider eine ganz traurige Entwicklung:
- die Wandervereine verlegen Wanderrouten auf Forstautobahnen damit sie bequemer und in größeren Gruppen wandern können (und weniger Pflegaufwand haben?!)
- der Forst verwandelt Pfade in Forstautobahnen damit sie bequemer und mit größeren Erntemaschinen tiefer in den Wald kommen

Scheint so als wären wir die einzigen die _wirklich_ ein Interesse an Singletrails haben. Und wenn ich mich mal etwas weiter weg von der Stadt bewege, sind wir auch die einzigen die Singletrails noch benutzen (und schon allein durch Benutzung pflegen, mal ganz abgesehen von dem ein oder anderen verräumten Ast...).

Oh, ich vergaß, dann gibt es natürlich noch die Premium-Wander-Wege, die einen eingebauten, system-immanenten und monetär sanktionierten Biker-Ausschluss haben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> Scheint so als wären wir die einzigen die _wirklich_ ein Interesse an Singletrails haben. ...



Wir *und der Naturschutz*.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wir *und der Naturschutz*.



ein hübsches Paar!


----------



## rayc (8. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wir *und der Naturschutz*.



Erklär das bitte.

In Hessen waren die Naturschützer (BUND, NABU) einmal "Freund", einmal "Feind".

Ray


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

Continental ist jetzt jedenfalls unser Freund und deren 8.834 Follower hoffentlich auch! 

Bitte dort liken und teilen!


----------



## Boelthor (8. Oktober 2013)

Bei uns war der Schwarzwaldverein in diesem Jahr unglaublich stolz darauf einen schoenen und schmalen Weg, voller Wurzeln, Baumstuempfen und Steinen nach groszem Aufwand eingeebnet und ein wenig verbreitert zu haben. Damit man dort endlich wieder angenehm gehen kann. Dafuer wurden nur Baume und Buesche entfernt, der Boden umgegraben und aufgeschuettet. Aber was will der Verein bei uns auch machen - wenn jedes zweite Mitglied mittlerweile einen Rollator hat. Ein Musterbeispiel fuer das Demografieproblem in unserem Land. Aber wen wundert dieses Nachwuchsproblem, bei diesen verbohrten Ewiggestrigen. Zumindest ist das bei uns im Ort der Fall. Moege es wo anders hoffentlich besser sein.


----------



## Tilman (8. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Kreis Lörach Schopfheim, hat da nicht jemand eine Verwarnung wegen des Fahrens auf einem schmalen Weg bekommen?
> 
> Dann lest mal das aus der gleichen Region:
> 
> ...


 
Das soll ein normaler Bürger noch vestehen. Wäre ja mal interessant, zu erfahren, ob es denn wenigstens 35 EUR (mehr geht nicht) Verwarnungsgeld gesetzt hat.


----------



## Tilman (8. Oktober 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Der Artikel in der Zeit Online ist sehr positiv. Bei den Kommentaren sehe ich auch absolut kein Problem. Die Anzahl der negativen Stimmen ist eine absolute Minderheit, nämlich nur die "nette" Karin. Ansonsten nur nette MTB'ler. So muss es sein.


 

Und aufregen soll man sich schon gar nicht, immer furztrocken sachlich kontern.

Wenn es zum Besipiel heißt, daß Biker die Naturverjüngung plätten (das Zeug, was aus von Bäumen gefallenen Samen aufwächst und was man vor Ort als "autochtones Pflanzmaterial" für neue Baumschonungen verwenden kann), dann heißt die einfache Antwort "Naturverjüngung auf Wegen, die gibts nicht. Ich habe fertig!"


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> "Naturverjüngung auf Wegen(...)"



...ist Trailpflege durch Nutzung!

Und das hat nix, aber auch gar nix mit Querfeldein-Fahren zu tun. Auch so ein Mythos. "Fahren über Stock und Stein querfeldein..." habe ich schon Ende der 80iger in der lokalen Zeitung gelesen und das Bild hält sich hartnäckig. 
Bei den Leuten, die den Wald eh nur aus Heimatfilmen kennen.


----------



## pezolived (8. Oktober 2013)

Mal interessehalber:

Gibt's eigentlich irgend eine belastbare Untersuchung zu dem "Ihr scheucht das Wild auf!"-Argument? Mein Eindruck ist nämlich eher gegenteilig. Ich habe grad Fotos auf der Festplatte gefunden von zwei Rehen, die seinerzeit seelenruhig weitergeäst haben, als ich mit dem MTB angerollt kam. Die glotzen sogar aus nur 4m Entfernung interessiert in die Kamera rein. Zu Fuß habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt. 

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Entwicklung der Petitionsunterschriften ist aktuell großartig. Für mich ganz klar, wir brauchen mehr von dieser Art Artikeln wie in der Zeit in anderen Blogs/Foren/Zeitungen und wir brauchen vor allem Kommentatoren wie Karin Dorr. Dadurch bekommen wir erst die richtige Resonanz und eine zusätzliche Sympathiewelle und selbst nicht MTBler erkennen, welch dünnes Eis die Argumentation der Gegenseite ist. 

Was schade ist, dass aktuell auf politscher Ebene nichts, zumindest nicht im Vordergrund, läuft. Auf Abgeordnetenwatch komplettes Schweigen, auch die Ankündigungen der Grünen auf FB, dass nun Experten sich dem Thema annehmen, lässt auf Taten warten....


----------



## muddymartin (8. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber:
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich irgend eine belastbare Untersuchung zu dem "Ihr scheucht das Wild auf!"-Argument? Mein Eindruck ist nämlich eher gegenteilig. Ich habe grad Fotos auf der Festplatte gefunden von zwei Rehen, die seinerzeit seelenruhig weitergeäst haben, als ich mit dem MTB angerollt kam. Die glotzen sogar aus nur 4m Entfernung interessiert in die Kamera rein. Zu Fuß habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz ehrlich, ich halte das für komplett überbewertet. Wir reden hier ja nicht vom letzten Panzernashorn, sondern vornehmlich von Rehen, Schwarzwild o.ä. Tiere die nahezu überall im Land keine natürlichen Feinde mehr haben und aktiv bejagt werden, wenn sie nicht vorher als Roadkill enden. Zudem, ich glaube nicht dass ein Reh die Intelligenz hat, zwischen einem Wanderer oder Radfahrer zu unterscheiden.


----------



## axisofjustice (8. Oktober 2013)

Den ZEIT-Artikel schreibe ich mir z.T. auf die Fahne, habe auf dem Velophil-Blog nämlich in den letzten Wochen immer wieder bei anderen Themen drauf aufmerksam gemacht.  Ich finde ebenfalls, dass der Artikel sehr gelungen ist. Man sieht, dass da gründlich recherchiert wurde:


*die Feststellung, dass Mountainbiken auf breiten Forstwegen kein Mountainbiken ist
*Entlarvung der schlechten Rhetorik der Schwarzwald-Tourismus-Sprecherin
*Petition als Debatte und nicht als simple Forderung


----------



## axisofjustice (8. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber:
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich irgend eine belastbare Untersuchung zu dem "Ihr scheucht das Wild auf!"-Argument?



Ich kann wieder nur persönliche Erfahrungsberichte bringen: lt. mehreren Jägern, die ich gefragt habe, "merkt" sich das Wild die einschlägigen Straßen, Wege und Pfade und bleibt ihnen so gut es geht fern. Da das Wild i.d.R. ohne Zollstock unterwegs ist, ist die Wegesbreite uninteressant - die Nutzungsfrequenz schon eher.
Viel störender für die Fauna sind fremde Lebewesen im Unterholz. Also nicht angeleinte Kinder und Hunde.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar, wir brauchen mehr von dieser Art Artikeln wie in der Zeit in anderen Blogs/Foren/Zeitungen  (...)



...und z.B. 1.400 Flyer für die Teilnehmer des Albgold-Marathons
...und Unterschriftenliste auf jeder Bike-Laden-Theke


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich irgend eine belastbare Untersuchung zu dem "Ihr scheucht das Wild auf!"-Argument?



ÂAll of the existing scientiï¬c studies indicate that while mountain biking, like all forms of recreational activity, can result in measurable impacts to vegetation, soil, water resources, and wildlife, the environmental effects of well-managed mountain biking are minimal. Futhermore, while the impact mechanics and forces may be different from foot trafï¬c, mountain biking impacts are little different from hiking, the most common and traditional form of trail-based recreational activity.Â 
(Jeff Marion, Jeremy Wimpey, Environmental Impacts of Mountainbiking: Science Review and Best Practices, published in Managing Mountainbiking: IMBAÊ»s Guide to Providing Great Riding, 2007)

ÂWie GANDER 1994 in den Alpen ermittelte, zeigten GemsbÃ¶cke kein signiï¬kant anderes Fluchtverhalten beim Auftreten von Mountainbikern, Joggern oder Gleitschirmï¬iegern. Das Argument, Mountainbiker hÃ¤tten mit ihrer grÃ¶Ãeren Reichweite auch eine lÃ¤ngere Aufenthaltsdauer und wÃ¼rden stÃ¤rker als Wanderer in der DÃ¤mmerung zu WildstÃ¶rungen beitragen, hat sich nicht bestÃ¤tigt. (...) In der Studie von WEIGAND konnte fÃ¼r das Feldberggebiet im Taunus nachgewiesen werden, daÃ sich nach Einbruch der DÃ¤mmerung im Wald weniger Mountainbiker aufhalten als Wanderer.Â 
(Thomas Froitzheim (ADFC), Rolf Spittler (BUND), Leitbilder eines natur- und landschaftsvertrÃ¤glichen Mountainbikings, Bielefeld 1997, Seite 10)

Noch einiges mehr zum Thema findet man hier!


----------



## Athabaske (8. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber:
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich irgend eine belastbare Untersuchung zu dem "Ihr scheucht das Wild auf!"-Argument? Mein Eindruck ist nämlich eher gegenteilig. Ich habe grad Fotos auf der Festplatte gefunden von zwei Rehen, die seinerzeit seelenruhig weitergeäst haben, als ich mit dem MTB angerollt kam. Die glotzen sogar aus nur 4m Entfernung interessiert in die Kamera rein. Zu Fuß habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt.
> 
> ...



...Du überforderst das Wild ja total, die rechnen einfach gar nicht mit Fahrrädern auf schmalen Wegen, weil ja verboten. Und was nicht sein darf, kann auch nicht sein...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Zudem, ich glaube nicht dass ein Reh die Intelligenz hat, zwischen einem Wanderer oder Radfahrer zu unterscheiden.



...aber es erkennt einen Waidmann auf 800 Meter gegen den Wind!


----------



## Athabaske (8. Oktober 2013)

...kein Wunder bei der Fahne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (8. Oktober 2013)

http://www.br.de/radio/bayern2/programmkalender/sendung642896.html

Wenn der Podcast Online steht, bitte anhören. 

Die Rückegassen nehmen in Deuschland 10% der Waldfläche ein!!!
Und dann streiten sich mit uns diverse "Kämpfer" für den Naturschutz und Wandervereine, die teilweise ein Gedankengut pflegen, dass vor 70 oder mehr Jahren sicherlich dem Zeitgeist entsprach, über die Nutzung schmaler Waldwege.

*"Der deutsche Wald 
**300 Jahre nachhaltige Fehlentwicklung" *


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt auf Fudder.de

http://fudder.de/artikel/2013/10/08...nbiker-fordern-abschaffung-der-2-meter-regel/

Fudder ist das junge online Portal der badischen Zeitung.

Danke Johannes. Tolle Leistung.

Honoriert bitte auch die ausgewogene Haltung des Schwarzwaldvereines!! Noch nicht top, aber immerhin ein Stück bewegt.

Der Gegner sitzt hier im Forst, der die Realität verkennt, das sich bisher niemand an die 2 Meter Regel hält und sie trotzdem für bewährt hält. Da frägt man sich, wann die das letzte Mal im Wald unterwegs waren.

Kommentieren erwünscht, aber wie immer mit Fakten und Studien

ciao heiko


----------



## pezolived (8. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Und ein fulminanter Tag auf die 35.000



Das war die Wasserstandsmeldung gestern um 21.22Uhr.
Exakt 24 Stunden später sind's *790* Stimmen mehr! 
Man sieht auch, daß der "Ausländeranteil" deutlich höher ist, als in den voran gegangenen Tagen. 
Wenn das Ganze jetzt bei der Presse ein Selbstläufer wird und andere Zeitungen sich des Themas annehmen, dann bin ich frohen Mutes.


----------



## zoryfl (8. Oktober 2013)

In dem Fudder-Artikel wird als Argument FÃR die 2m-Regel angefÃ¼hrt:


> Das ist einfach Gesetz.


Weiter unten heiÃt es dann vom selben Kollegen:


> Seyl vom Schwarzwaldverein fordert unabhÃ¤ngig von der 2-Meter-Regelung vor allem eine gegenseitige *RÃ¼cksichtsnahme *von  allen Waldbesuchern. âDer Ã¼berwiegende Teil der Begegnungen lÃ¤uft  unproblematisch und auch freundlich ab", sagt er. "Die Grenze verlÃ¤uft  eben auch nicht zwischen Wanderer und Mountainbiker, sondern zwischen  RÃ¼pel und verantwortungsvollem Mitmensch.â


Also mit so einem schwachen Argument FÃR die Regelung und einem Standpunkt wie eben genannt, der eine 2m-Regelung eigentlich auch Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig macht.. das passt doch irgendwie einfach nicht zusammen..


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

Manuel Fumic unterstützt die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel über Facebook!
Bitte gerne dort _liken_ und _teilen_!

Danke! )


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

Deuter Rucksäcke unterstützt uns bei der Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel!

)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

Sabine Spitz unterstützt die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel!

:-O )

Und Ihr meint, die 3 hätte ich auch in einem Post nennen können?
Sorry, aber die kamen jetzt gerade im 10 Minuten Takt rein.
Steter Tropfen höhlt also doch den Stein...


----------



## zoryfl (8. Oktober 2013)

Hehe ist doch top, hat mich auch direkt motiviert noch ein paar Anfragen auf facebook zu verschicken


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

Sabine Spitz gibt es als Privatperson und Sportlerin auf Facebook doppelt und sie hat auf beiden Accounts gepostet!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2013)

Es ist schon sehr interessant, woher ein Großteil der Unterschriften für die Petition kommt:
 bike-forum.cz    hibike.de    frosthelm.de    outdoor-magazin.com    forum.tour-magazin.de    
jdav-bw.de    adfc.de    m.mountainbike-magazin.de    fudder.de    rad-net.de    
blog.zeit.de    taelercup.de    mtb-news.de    bike-magazin.de    newsletter.mtb-news.de    
mtb-heidelsheim.de    region.x4biker.com    adfc-bw.de    mountainbike-magazin.de    dimb.de

dimb.de und mtb-news.de sind nach wie vor am stärksten, aber man kann sehen, dass Foren, Vereine und Presse, aber auch Händler, teils regionale und lokale und sogar auch internationale Seiten die Petition füttern.

Vielen Dank an alle, die hier aktiv sind! Es lohnt sich!

Der aktuelle Stand ist jeweils auf openpetition.de nachzulesen, dort nach unten scrollen, auf der rechten Seite findet man dann das Feld "Woher kommen Unterstützer".


----------



## winklem (9. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...und z.B. 1.400 Flyer für die Teilnehmer des Albgold-Marathons
> ...und Unterschriftenliste auf jeder Bike-Laden-Theke



Evtl. sind es aber auch zusammen die ca. 120.000 Leser der bike und MTBike welche seit dem Wochenende erschienen ist.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1488044?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1488045?in=set


----------



## zoryfl (9. Oktober 2013)

Habe eben eine Bestätigung von bike24 bekommen, dass sie die Petition heute mit ihren knapp 10.000 Facebook-Fans teilen werden.


----------



## Magico80 (9. Oktober 2013)

Asphaltjunkiez.de wirbt auch für die Streichung der 2m Regel auf der HP und auf Facebook.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Habe eben eine Bestätigung von bike24 bekommen, dass sie die Petition heute mit ihren knapp 10.000 Facebook-Fans teilen werden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist leider eine ganz traurige Entwicklung:
> - die Wandervereine verlegen Wanderrouten auf Forstautobahnen damit sie bequemer und in größeren Gruppen wandern können (und weniger Pflegaufwand haben?!)
> - der Forst verwandelt Pfade in Forstautobahnen damit sie bequemer und mit größeren Erntemaschinen tiefer in den Wald kommen
> Scheint so als wären wir die einzigen die _wirklich_ ein Interesse an Singletrails haben. ...



Wir *und der Naturschutz*.


rayc schrieb:


> Erklär das bitte.
> 
> In Hessen waren die Naturschützer (BUND, NABU) einmal "Freund", einmal "Feind".
> 
> Ray



Schemel/Erbguth, Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, Seite 337:


> ...
> Eine Gemeinsamkeit ist auch darin zu sehen, dass Mountainbikefahrer (im Unterschied zu Radsportlern mit schmalen Reifen) ein Interesse daran haben, dass Wald- und Feldwege, die als Radwege geeignet sind, nicht asphaltiert werden, sondern einen möglichst naturnahen Zustand aufweisen.
> 
> Ein weiteres wichtiges gemeinsames Ziel von Vertretern des Mountainbikesports und der Umwelt ist die Abwehr des motorisierten Individualverkehrs, d. h. das Interesse an einem möglichst autofreien Wege- und Straßennetz in landschaftlich attraktiven Räumen. Die Fahrradverbände werben dafür, auf das Auto als Transportmittel zu bestimmten Zielgebieten möglichst zu verzichten.
> ...



Vielleicht sollten sich die Grünen in BaWü überlegen, wofür sie eigentlich stehen.


----------



## Magico80 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ehrlich? Und wie siehts in realität aus?

Das Rennrad oder MTB wird mittels KFZ an den Treff- oder Startpunkt verfrachtet, dort die Tour gefahren und danach zurück mit dem Auto.

Nix mit Umweltschutz als Alternative zum Individualverkehr. Eher zusätzliche Belastung durch Freizeitsport. 

Zur Arbeit mit dem Rad macht ein da mehr Sinn oder Besorgungsfahrten, aber ein reines MTB macht da auch nicht wirklich Sinn und ist auch gar nicht zugelassen.

Also wo ist der Umweltgedanken beim MTB Sport?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (9. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt in BaWü genügend Radfahrer, die direkt von der Haustüre auf Singletrails fahren könnten, aber aufgrund der aktuellen Gesetzeslage erst einmal zu den vom Forst freigegebenen Wegen kommen müssen. Solche gibt es derzeit nur wenige und fast ausschließlich im Schwarzwald. Gut, dass es z. B. von Ulm nicht weit nach Bayern ist ...


----------



## zoryfl (9. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Das Rennrad oder MTB wird mittels KFZ an den Treff- oder Startpunkt verfrachtet, dort die Tour gefahren und danach zurück mit dem Auto.


Sprichst du da für dich selbst?
Denn verallgemeinern kannst du so etwas sicherlich nicht. Ich starte mit dem Bike, abgesehen von ein paar wenigen Besuchen des Allgäu, immer vor meiner Haustür und dort endet die Tour auch wieder. 
Das sieht beim Wandern eher ganz anders aus (zugegebenermaßen verständlicherweise).


----------



## Magico80 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine da auch teilw. mich selbst. 

Zu Trail Touren hier mit dem MTB kann ich nur mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt. Mit dem RR fahr ich von der Haustüre ab und zur Arbeit fahr ich auch jeden Tag mit dem Rad 30km. Crossrunden gehen bei mir auch von der Haustüre ab.

Aber wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht und spreche da auch aus Erfahrung, daß viele mit dem KFZ zum Treffpunkt kommen, so wie Wanderer auch.

Also rein das Umweltargument als Alternative zum Individualverkehr zieht nicht weil es Freizeitsport ist. Das Argument würde meiner Meinung nach ziehen beim Arbeitsweg.


----------



## pezolived (9. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Und wie siehts in realität aus?
> 
> Das Rennrad oder MTB wird mittels KFZ an den Treff- oder Startpunkt verfrachtet, dort die Tour gefahren und danach zurück mit dem Auto.
> 
> ...



In den Stuttgarter Nachrichten war dazu folgender Kommentar zu lesen:


_Eßt mehr Gemüse! Fahrt mehr Fahrrad!_
_Weiter vorne war vom Bärensee die Rede, den ein Fußgänger  gefälligst für sich alleine haben und nicht mit den egoistischen (sic!)  Radfahrern teilen wollte. Bloß: Wie kommt man da überhaupt hin - ohne  Fahrrad aber trotzdem umweltfreundlich? Richtig! Überhaupt nicht!   Ich persönlich habe Stuttgart vor über 20 Jahren den Rücken gekehrt,  wohne seither irgendwo auf dem Land und streife in meiner Freizeit gerne  mit dem Fahrrad in den umliegenden Wäldern umher. Dort begegne ich auch  am Wochenende während einer dreistündigen Tour höchstens mal 20  Wanderern und Spaziergängern - und zwar meistens im Umkreis von 500m um  irgendeinen Waldparkplatz, wo leise knisternd deren Autos abkühlen. Das  Konfliktpotential beträgt dort exakt Null! Ich wurde noch nie von  irgendwelchen Fußgängern dumm angemacht und bin auf den wirkliche  kniffligen Pfaden, die ich verbotener Weise gewohnheitsmäßig befahre,  überhaupt nur ein einziges Mal Zweibeinern begegnet, die zu Fuß  unterwegs waren. (Die schoben übrigens ein Kleinkind im Buggy und hatten  sich offensichtlich verirrt.) Auch diese Begegnung verlief  selbstverständlich freundlich, gefahrlos und konfliktfrei.  Ich will jetzt keine Diskussion darüber beginnen, wer von uns wohl der  bessere Waldbesucher ist. Ich frage mich jedoch, welchen Vorteil es  haben könnte, wenn ich mein bisheriges Tun aufgäbe, um stattdessen das  Fahrrad ins Auto zu packen, einen amtlich genehmigten, ausgewiesenen  Mountainbike-Trail in womöglich erheblicher Entfernung anzusteuern und  mich dort zusammen mit anderen Fahrern ins Getümmel zu stürzen? Wo  bleibt da die Ökologie (eine Herzensangelegenheit nicht nur der Grünen)?  Wie paßt das überhaupt mit dem Wahlprogramm der Grünen bei der jüngsten  Bundestagswahl zusammen. Dort wird behauptet, daß man das Fahrrad zum  "Leitverkehrsmittel der Zukunft" machen will. Das Fahrrad im Kofferraum,  oder was?  ---> Weg mit dieser blödsinnigen Regel!   Danke für's Lesen! Bitte zeichnen Sie die Petition!


_


----------



## Athabaske (9. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Und wie siehts in realität aus?
> 
> Das Rennrad oder MTB wird mittels KFZ an den Treff- oder Startpunkt verfrachtet, dort die Tour gefahren und danach zurück mit dem Auto.
> 
> ...


...abgesehen von Radtouren im Urlaub oder sehr seltenen Fällen am Wochenende fahre ich ausschließlich hier vor der Haustüre und starte dabei immer direkt von zuhause aus. Also keinen Mehrverkehr und anscheinend ist es bei einer Mehrheit der Mountainbiker auch so, zumindest legt eine DIMB-Umfrage bei den Mitgliedern das nahe...


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht und spreche da auch aus Erfahrung, daß viele mit dem KFZ zum Treffpunkt kommen, so wie Wanderer auch.



Jeder hat ja immer nur seine eigenen Erfahrungen (ich fahre ausschließlich von der Haustür los, abgesehen von 2-3 Kurz-Urlauben im Jahr und auch da fahre ich dann von der Unterkunft mit dem Rad los),

ABER es gibt zu dem Thema eine Umfrage der DIMB und da lag die Quote derer die von der Haustür losfahren eher über als unter 80% (hat jemand die genauen Zahlen?).

Leute die nur in Bike-Parks biken sind da vielleicht ein anderes Thema, aber das ist ja halt auch nicht die Mehrheit der Biker.

Und genau das ist übrigens auch ein Argument für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel: es soll jedem (auch Jugendlichen ohne Auto) möglich sein, mal abends für eine Stunde nach der Arbeit/Schule von der Haustür aus auf den Trails in der direkten Umgebung zu fahren und nicht nur am Wochenende mit dem Auto in eine Region zu reisen, die per Ausnahme extra Bike-Strecken ausgeschildert hat. Biken ist ein umweltfreundlicher Sport, der jedem zugänglich ist und auch weiter sein soll.

Abgesehen davon: wenn jemand (idealerweise schon als Jugendlicher) gerne mit dem Rad unterwegs ist, z.B. als MountainBiker, wird er das Fahrrad (meinetwegen sein Stadtrad, man muss ja nicht nur ein Rad haben...) auch als Verkehrsmittel viel eher in Betracht ziehen, weil die Hemmschwelle niedriger und die Fitness höher liegt.


----------



## Magico80 (9. Oktober 2013)

Das sollte jetzt keine Kritik an euch oder irgendwem sein. Ich pack mein Rad ja auch ab und an ins Auto um an andere Orte zu kommen. 

Wo wurde die Umfrage gemacht? in BW? Klar, da ist die Möglichkeit auch höher, einen Trail vor der Haustüre zu finden. Weiter Richtung Mitte oder Norden wirds da schon anders.

Das was ich damit meinte, daß der reine Umweltgedanke als Alternative zum Individualverkehr wie oben in dem Text vorgegeben, nicht zieht. 

Und an einschlägigen MTB sowie Rennradtreffs sieht man, daß viele das KFZ nutzen um sich die Anfahrt zu sparen zu einer schönen Strecke.

Was natürlich dazu kommt, ist, daß die 2m Regel das noch fördert. Das ist klar ein Argument FÜR uns und die Abschaffung der 2m Regel. Das müsste man mehr in Vordergrund rücken. Auch daß Jugendliche ohne motorisierte Möglichkeit zum nächsten zertifizierten Trail zu kommen, die Chance ganz genommen wird, sich für Jugendliche interessant in der Natur zu bewegen.


----------



## zoryfl (9. Oktober 2013)

bike24 hat Wort gehalten, gerne liken - kommentieren - teilen!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2013)

Selbst der Schwarzwälder Bote berichtet ganz ohne negative Stimmen, erwähnt sogar die Petition inkl. Web-Adresse! 

Ein schönes Beispiel übrigens dafür, dass auch lokale Aktionen richtig viel bringen, wichtig sind und zudem eine positive Resonanz in der Presse finden!

Danke an Andrea!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (9. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Wo wurde die Umfrage gemacht? in BW? Klar, da ist die Möglichkeit auch höher, einen Trail vor der Haustüre zu finden. Weiter Richtung Mitte oder Norden wirds da schon anders.


Ich weiß nicht, ob man das so sagen kann. Das Trailnetz in BaWü ist vielleicht gar nicht so viel dichter als in anderen Bundesländern. Hier gibt es zwar mehr Berge und dementsprechend auch quantitativ mehr Strecken, aber das sind doch vor allem Forstwege. Trails findet man doch sowieso meist nur in den Stadtwäldern, die aus Mischwald bestehen. In den großen Teilen Nutzwald, aus denen der Schwarzwald ja nunmal besteht, finden sich eher die breiten Pisten. 



> Das was ich damit meinte, daß der reine Umweltgedanke als Alternative zum Individualverkehr wie oben in dem Text vorgegeben, nicht zieht.


Ja es wird aber doch nicht besser davon, dass Du es jetzt nochmal wiederholst.  Dass Radfahren kein REIN (im Sinne von 100,00000%) ökologischer Sport ist, ist ja eine Binsenweisheit - es gibt immer solche, die gerne mit dem Auto zu was auch immer anfahren. Es ging hier von Beginn an darum (auch im Text weiter oben), dass die meisten Biker nicht mit dem Auto anreisen, sondern von der Haustür aus starten. Und diese Annahme wird durch die Umfrage gestützt. 

Derweil ist es als Argument in der Öffentlichkeit sicher hilfreich, darauf hinzuweisen, dass mit Abschaffung der 2m-Regel viele Menschen nicht erst Auto-Anfahrten zu legalen Trails auf sich nehmen müssten. In der Realität wird es aber wohl doch so sein, dass kaum jemand DESHALB das Auto benutzt, damit er die illegalen Trails vor der Haustür ignorierend zum nächsten legalen Trail fährt.

Wir hatten das Thema ja schon einmal: diejenigen, die die Regel kennen, halten sich nicht dran. Diejenigen, die sie nicht kennen, können sich deshalb nicht dran halten. Und diejenigen, die auf Waldautobahnen fahren, machen das nicht deshalb, weil sie die Regel fürchten, sondern deshalb, weil sie technisch nicht zum Trailfahren in der Lage sind bzw. das nicht interessant finden. Diejenigen, die eigentlich könnten, aber sich durch das Gesetz gehindert fühlen, dürften ein winziger Prozentsatz sein. Und deshalb ist der Satz, die Regel habe "sich bewährt", so irrsinnig: wenn sie de facto gar nicht respektiert wird, zeigt es ja viel eher, dass ihre Streichung nichts an den offensichtlich friedlichen und stressfreien Verhältnissen im BaWü-Wald ändern würde. Es ist ja nicht so, als würde eine Streichung der Regel dafür sorgen, dass der 60-jährige Spandex-Opa jetzt plötzlich vom Starrgabel-Forstwegbike zum Trail-Enduro wechselt und sich endlich auf die freigegebenen Wege stürzt. Eine Streichung holt lediglich die derzeitig illegal Fahrenden aus der Illegalität. Der Großteil der Mountainbike-Besitzer wird eh weiter auf Forstwegen Kilometer bolzen.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Das sollte jetzt keine Kritik an euch oder irgendwem sein. Ich pack mein Rad ja auch ab und an ins Auto um an andere Orte zu kommen.
> 
> Wo wurde die Umfrage gemacht? in BW? Klar, da ist die Möglichkeit auch höher, einen Trail vor der Haustüre zu finden. Weiter Richtung Mitte oder Norden wirds da schon anders.
> 
> ...



Die Umfrage war nicht auf BaWü beschränkt. Und ausserdem sind die Trails von meinem Hauptwohnsitz in Dresden wesentlich näher als an meinem Zweitwohnsitz in Bad Rappenau 
Aber hier wie dort fahre ich nach Möglichkeit immer mit Rad oder ÖPNV zum Startpunkt einer Tour - schon weil ich dann flexibler bin und nicht auf das Tourabschlussbier verzichten muss.


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Oktober 2013)

Frau Dorr braucht übrigens mal wieder Gegenwind. Zu hartnäckig für einen Troll, ich fürchte echt, die meint das ernst.
http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/10...ne-waldautobahn/comment-page-21/#comment-8819


----------



## Magico80 (9. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Frau Dorr braucht übrigens mal wieder Gegenwind. Zu hartnäckig für einen Troll, ich fürchte echt, die meint das ernst.
> http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/10...ne-waldautobahn/comment-page-21/#comment-8819



Das ist doch lächerlich was die da blubbert. Entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage. Ist wohl schon lange nicht mehr ordentlich ran genommen worden die Gute. 

Am besten wäre ignorieren. Dann hat sich das schnell erledigt.


----------



## Athabaske (9. Oktober 2013)

...nein, sie sorgt sehr nett für weitere Gegenkommentare und befördert so den Artikel ins Bewußtsein. Wenn es die gute Fr. Dorr nicht gäbe, müssten wir sie geradezu erfinden. Wer so abstrus argumentiert und offen seine Abneigung und Intoleranz zeigt trägt nicht zur "Sache" der Gegenseite bei...


----------



## pezolived (9. Oktober 2013)

Hose runter! Wer von euch ist "Frau Dörr" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tofi02 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hi,


> ...nein, sie sorgt sehr nett für weitere Gegenkommentare und befördert so den Artikel ins Bewußtsein. Wenn es die gute Fr. Dorr nicht gäbe, müssten wir sie geradezu erfinden. Wer so abstrus argumentiert und offen seine Abneigung und Intoleranz zeigt trägt nicht zur "Sache" der Gegenseite bei...





pezolived schrieb:


> Hose runter! Wer von euch ist "Frau Dörr" ;-)



ich gebe zu, das gleiche habe ich auch schon gedacht....

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2013)

Solange man den Frau Dörrs dieser Welt sachlich kommt oder sie auch mal ignoriert, sind sie tatsächlich in der Sache eher hilfreich. Zumal wenn sie sich so schön selbst disqualifizieren.

Wenn sie aber so Sachen wie der Snowman bei den Stuttgarter Nachrichten (Kommentar Seite 7 von 24) behaupten, kann's auch kritisch werden. 

Hier mal der Kommentar von 'Snowman' in Auszügen:
"(...) Bei dem Fall, den ich erwähnt habe, handelt es sich um einen der schweren Fälle. Von denen gab es 2009 beim Unfall der Joggerin bereits sieben vorliegende Fälle, allesamt nur die mit schwerem Ausgang. Die Situation hat sich seit damals nicht gebessert. Das könnten Sie, würden Sie genau recherchieren, auch selber herausfinden. Allein eine simple Google-Recherche liefert da massig Ergebnisse."

Weiß jemand mehr dazu, außer den Statistiken, die solche Unfälle nicht aufweisen? Google hilft mir nicht weiter, aber vielleicht suche ich auch falsch.
Ich konnte jedenfalls über Google nicht mehrere tödliche Unfälle finden, bei denen Biker Fußgänger über den Haufen gefahren haben.

Es gibt aus meiner Sicht den einen tragischen Unfall (Sindelfingen 2009), und das war ein Berufspendler auf einen breiten Weg auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, der ein Mountainbike fuhr. Hat also weder was mit dem Biken als Sport und Freizeitbeschäftigung zu tun und auch nichts mit der 2-Meter-Regel. 
Aber mit Rücksichtnahme und verantwortungsvollem Verhalten. 

Aber die Behauptung, dass so was ständig passiert steht halt im Raum...


----------



## Athabaske (9. Oktober 2013)

..ich lese seit längerem in der Lokalbeilage meiner Tageszeitung jeden Artikel bei dem Rad in der Überschrift auftaucht und mir ist noch nie ein Unfall Rad gegen Fussgänger untergekommen - umgekeht natürlich auch nicht...


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. Oktober 2013)

Da versucht sich eine Gruppe als Opfer darzustellen, wo es keine gibt.
Hier gibt es wirklich welche:
https://www.google.de/search?q=radf...ll+ingolstadt&rls=com.microsoft:de:IE-Address


----------



## zoryfl (9. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da versucht sich eine Gruppe als Opfer darzustellen, wo es keine gibt.
> Hier gibt es wirklich welche:
> https://www.google.de/search?q=radf...ll+ingolstadt&rls=com.microsoft:de:IE-Address


Was meinst du? Ich habe in den ersten Suchergebnissen nur Unfälle von Radfahrern mit Autofahrern gefunden..? Oder meintest du genau das?


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da versucht sich eine Gruppe als Opfer darzustellen, wo es keine gibt.
> Hier gibt es wirklich welche:
> https://www.google.de/search?q=radf...ll+ingolstadt&rls=com.microsoft:de:IE-Address



Ich denke auch: es gibt zwar ständig tödliche Unfälle an denen Radfahrer beteiligt sind, nur eben als Opfer und nicht als Täter... 

Falls jemand was findet, bitte gerne hier posten. Entweder es stimmt und wir müssen uns dem Thema stellen. Oder es stimmt eben nicht, dann dürfen wir es nicht auf uns sitzen lassen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. Oktober 2013)

Mir ist neben dem Unfall in Sindelfingen nur mehr ein weiterer bekannt, der vom Unfallhergang ganz ähnlich verlaufen ist (meine Meinung): 
Der Radfahrer möchte auf einem breiten Weg links an zwei Fußgängern vorbei fahren und der linke Fußgänger macht dem Radfahrer mittig Platz (wofür auch immer das hätte gut sein sollen), so dass es zum Zusammenstoß kam. 

Zum zweiten Fall gibt es auch eine Urteilsanmerkung der DIMB: http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/p..._LG_Lubeck_vom_24.06.2011_-_Az._6_O_49710.pdf


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2013)

Danke! 

Den Fall kann der Snowman ja eigentlich nicht gemeint haben, denn es war wohl später. 
("2009 (...) sieben vorliegende Fälle (...) Die Situation hat sich seit damals nicht gebessert")

Ich habe ihn jetzt mal um Hilfe bei der Google-Suche gebeten. Das Thema ist zu ernst um als Argument gegen uns verwendet zu werden, wenn nichts dahinter steht.


----------



## baentle (9. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem der Abgeordnete Pix sich bei abgeordnetenwatch in seinen Aussage offensichtlich in Widersprüche verwickelt hat, kam ja keine Antwort mehr von ihm. Er hatte ja zuerst zugegeben, dass es in BW keine Zahlen zum Unfallgeschehen von MTBlern im Wald gibt und dann ganz dreist und natürlich völlig aus der Luft gegriffen behauptet, dass die 2m-Regel zur Reduzierung von Unfällen geführt hätte. Frei nach dem Motto "wenn ich keine sachlichen und stichhaltigen Argument habe, dann erfinde ich halt welche". Seine widersprüchlichen Aussagen wurden ihm dann auf abgeordnetenwatch natürlich unter die Nase gerieben. Da er aber darauf nicht geantwortet hat, habe ich jetzt einfach nochmals nachgefragt:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44460--f408516.html#q408516

Bitte bekundet Interesse an einer Antwort. Es wäre spannend zu erfahren, wie er aus der Nummer wieder rauskommen will. Vielleicht durch "Erfindung" neuer Argumente?


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2013)

Noch was anderes:
Die Petition ist zwar ein Riesen-Erfolg und wir sind auf einem guten Weg, aber wenn wir bis Mitte November die 50.000 knacken wollen (und gerne auch mehr, denn viel hilft in diesem Fall viel), müssen wir uns ranhalten.

Mir gefällt die Karte auf der man die Verteilung der Herkunft der Unterschriften sehen kann noch nicht sooo gut, denn die roten und orangen Punkte könnten sich gerne noch ein bisschen gleichmäßiger verteilen. Da haben wir also noch viel Potential!

Wenn ich das richtig überblicke, sind die folgenden Städte eher schwach vertreten: Schwäbisch Hall, Heilbronn, Pforzheim, Offenburg, Heidenheim, Ravensburg, Freudenstadt, Stuttgart... 
Oder habe ich da was übersehen?

Kann uns dort vor Ort noch jemand unterstützen? Im Freundeskreis über Facebook, aber auch mit Flyer verteilen, Flyer bei Händlern auslegen, Flyer bei lokalen Rennen und Veranstaltungen verteilen und auslegen und natürlich mit Unterschriften sammeln.

Flyer kann man hier bestellen: [email protected] (bitte 200 Flyer Mindestbestellmenge, die kann man dann ja bei 2-3 Händlern und Freunden sinnvoll loswerden)
Und Unterschriftenlisten kann man hier runterladen und ausdrucken: https://www.openpetition.de/pdf/unt...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Gerne auch einfach mal in der Schule während der Pause auf dem Schulhof rumgehen und Unterschriften sammeln - jede Stimme zählt und hilft uns, gegenüber der Wanderer-Lobby, dem Forst und der Politik unser Anliegen zu vertreten.

Wenn man Unterschriftenlisten ausgelegt und Unterschriften gesammelt hat, die Listen dann aber bitte auch wieder einsammeln und die Unterschriften hier hochladen. Sonst wär die schöne, gute und wichtige Arbeit für die Katz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cab (9. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Noch was anderes:
> ...  Mir gefällt die Karte auf der man die Verteilung der Herkunft der Unterschriften sehen kann noch nicht sooo gut, denn die roten und orangen Punkte könnten sich gerne noch ein bisschen gleichmäßiger verteilen.  ...




Wir in Freiburg arbeiten fleissig am nächsten dicken roten Punkt 

Übrigens haben wir die Listen und Infoblätter zum auslegen mit QR-Code versehen (für die Generation Smartphone).  Stell ich gerne nochmal zur Verfügung ....


----------



## zoryfl (9. Oktober 2013)

Den QR-Code gibts auch direkt auf unserer openpetition.de Seite rechts in der Navi unter "Abrisszettel, Aushangzettel"!


----------



## cab (9. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Den QR-Code gibts auch direkt auf unserer openpetition.de Seite rechts in der Navi unter "Abrisszettel, Aushangzettel"!



Aber nicht auf der Unterschriftenliste


----------



## sipaq (9. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Karte auf der man die Verteilung der Herkunft der Unterschriften sehen kann noch nicht sooo gut, denn die roten und orangen Punkte könnten sich gerne noch ein bisschen gleichmäßiger verteilen. Da haben wir also noch viel Potential!
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig überblicke, sind die folgenden Städte eher schwach vertreten: Schwäbisch Hall, Heilbronn, Pforzheim, Offenburg, Heidenheim, Ravensburg, Freudenstadt, Stuttgart...
> Oder habe ich da was übersehen?


Bitte darauf achten, dass die Landkarte über Postleitzahlen funktioniert. Somit ist es extrem unwahrscheinlich im Stuttgarter Stadtgebiet jemals einen roten Punkt zu erreichen.

Dasselbe hatten wir bei der Kampagne in Hessen. In Frankfurt gabs auch nie einen roten Punkt obwohl sicher aus Frankfurt die meisten Unterschriften gab.


----------



## pezolived (9. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Mir ist neben dem Unfall in Sindelfingen nur mehr ein weiterer bekannt, der vom Unfallhergang ganz ähnlich verlaufen ist (meine Meinung):
> Der Radfahrer möchte auf einem breiten Weg ...



slightly off-topic:
Auch wenn's nix direkt mit dem aktuellen Thema zu tun hat, möchte ich hier zur Unfallvermeidung mal kurz eine Situation beschreiben, die ich vor ein paar Wochen erlebt habe und die ich so bislang auch noch nicht auf dem Zettel hatte. 

Auf einem asphaltierten Feldweg, leicht bergauf, kommt mir in einiger Entfernung zu Fuß ein Mädel entgegen. Als ich näher komme begibt sie sich an den, von mir aus betrachtet, rechten Fahrbahnrand. Ich orientiere mich zur Mitte hin. Wenige Meter vor ihr ziehe ich jedoch, für sie überraschend, ebenfalls nach rechts und halte an. 
Sie will darauf hin nach links, worauf ich erschrocken "Stop!" rufe und so gerade noch eine Kollision mit einem weiteren Radfahrer verhindern kann, der mit ziemlicher Geschwindigkeit und von ihr unbemerkt von hinten den Berg runter kam.

Das bemerkenswerte an der Situation war nicht nur, daß es wirklich knapp und saugefährlich war, sondern daß man eigentlich keinem der Beteiligten einen wirklichen Vorwurf machen kann. 

- Fußgänger tun gut daran, links zu gehen, um den ankommenden Verkehr im Blick zu haben, anstatt von rückwärtigen überrascht zu werden.
- Ich muß nach rechts und im Zweifel auch anhalten, wenn ich wegen Gegenverkehrs nicht links vorbeifahren kann.
- Der entgegenkommende Radler hätte sich zwar mit der Klingel bemerkbar machen können, aber aus seiner Warte war die Bahn frei und somit bestand für ihn kein unmittelbarer Handlungsbedarf.

Mit ein bisschen mehr Grips hätte er das freilich getan, mit ein bisschen mehr Grips hätte das Mädel auch erst mal nach hinten geguckt ... und mit ein bisschen mehr Grips hätte auch ich erkennen müssen, daß ich die Lady mit meinem Verhalten völlig überrasche und sie das möglicherweise nicht wird einordnen können. Es wäre halt erforderlich gewesen, daß jeder sich ein bisschen mehr in die Situation des Anderen hineinversetzt - und genau daran hat's hier dreimal gefehlt.


Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## muddymartin (9. Oktober 2013)

Hier ein Artikel aus dem Zollern-Alb-Kurier vom 02.10.13, der dringend der Kommentierung bedarf

http://www.zak.de/artikel/176761/

Da wird wieder ziemlich viel gefährliches Scheinwissen verbreitet und bereitet der Bike-Hasser Fraktion in den Kommentaren nahrhaften Boden.....
Wie in den vergangenen Tagen sehr erfolgreich praktiziert: Mit Fakten und Sachlichkeit den ewig gestrigen diesen Nährboden entziehen!


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Oktober 2013)

Du hast ja schon äußerst präzise geantwortet. Erstmal abwarten, was da noch so an Gegenwind kommt.


----------



## muddymartin (9. Oktober 2013)

Nicht nur bei uns, sondern auch bei unserer südlichen Nachbarn die gleichen stereotypen Argumente der Bikehasser.....

http://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/nachr...zg/zug/Aerger-mit-Mountainbikern;art93,291467


----------



## client (9. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Und wie siehts in realität aus?
> 
> Das Rennrad oder MTB wird mittels KFZ an den Treff- oder Startpunkt verfrachtet, dort die Tour gefahren und danach zurück mit dem Auto.
> 
> ...


Ausser zu Rennen und in den Urlaub wird das Rad nicht mit dem Kfz transportiert. Das wäre auch viel zu nervig, einladen, ausladen, "Tourpatina" im Auto. Pkw Sitze abdecken....
Ne, ne, ich denken die Mehrheit fährt per Pedale in und aus den Wald!
Verwechselst Du die MTBler mit den Sonntagsradlern die an die Donau, den Rhein oder zu sonstigen Radwegen mit Rad auf Auto anreisen, um eine Sonnentour zwischen Auto und Kaffee zu erleben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (9. Oktober 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Bitte darauf achten, dass die Landkarte über Postleitzahlen funktioniert. Somit ist es extrem unwahrscheinlich im Stuttgarter Stadtgebiet jemals einen roten Punkt zu erreichen.
> 
> Dasselbe hatten wir bei der Kampagne in Hessen. In Frankfurt gabs auch nie einen roten Punkt obwohl sicher aus Frankfurt die meisten Unterschriften gab.



Das liegt dann wohl eher daran, daß die Bikeaffinität in den Großstädten tendenziell eher geringer ist. Bezogen auf die Anzahl Einwohner/PLZ dürften das nämlich trotzdem noch jede Menge sein.


----------



## TTT (9. Oktober 2013)

baentle schrieb:


> Nachdem der Abgeordnete Pix sich bei abgeordnetenwatch in seinen Aussage offensichtlich in Widersprüche verwickelt hat, kam ja keine Antwort mehr von ihm. Er hatte ja zuerst zugegeben, dass es in BW keine Zahlen zum Unfallgeschehen von MTBlern im Wald gibt und dann ganz dreist und natürlich völlig aus der Luft gegriffen behauptet, dass die 2m-Regel zur Reduzierung von Unfällen geführt hätte. Frei nach dem Motto "wenn ich keine sachlichen und stichhaltigen Argument habe, dann erfinde ich halt welche". Seine widersprüchlichen Aussagen wurden ihm dann auf abgeordnetenwatch natürlich unter die Nase gerieben. Da er aber darauf nicht geantwortet hat, habe ich jetzt einfach nochmals nachgefragt:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44460--f408516.html#q408516
> 
> Bitte bekundet Interesse an einer Antwort. Es wäre spannend zu erfahren, wie er aus der Nummer wieder rauskommen will. Vielleicht durch "Erfindung" neuer Argumente?



Done!
Ich hatte letztens ja auch noch mal nachgehakt, wurde aber ohne Quellenangabe meinerseits abgelehnt. Allerdings hat der Herr Abgeordnete die Anfrage trotzdem erhalten. Wenn er also wollte...


----------



## TTT (9. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ausser zu Rennen und in den Urlaub wird das Rad nicht mit dem Kfz transportiert. Das wäre auch viel zu nervig, einladen, ausladen, "Tourpatina" im Auto. Pkw Sitze abdecken....
> Ne, ne, ich denken die Mehrheit fährt per Pedale in und aus den Wald!
> Verwechselst Du die MTBler mit den Sonntagsradlern die an die Donau, den Rhein oder zu sonstigen Radwegen mit Rad auf Auto anreisen, um eine Sonnentour zwischen Auto und Kaffee zu erleben?



Ich kann das auch so bestätigen, bei uns ist 1x pro Woche Ausfahrt, an der meist um die 40 Leute teilnehmen. Da kommt ganz selten mal einer mit dem Auto. Wenn aber die örtlichen Sportvereine, egal ob Fußball, Volleyball oder was auch immer, Training haben, kommen selbst aus 500m Entfernung noch Viele mit dem Auto!


----------



## client (9. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da versucht sich eine Gruppe als Opfer darzustellen, wo es keine gibt.
> Hier gibt es wirklich welche:
> https://www.google.de/search?q=radf...ll+ingolstadt&rls=com.microsoft:de:IE-Address


Ich vermute auch, dass keine Details benannt werden, weil es keine gibt. Ist doch eine typische Masche die leider auch gerne die Politik  verwendet. 
Da hilft nur die ständige Aufforderung die Behauptung mit Fakten zu untermauern oder das Lügen zu unterlassen.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2013)

cab schrieb:


> Wir in Freiburg arbeiten fleissig am nächsten dicken roten Punkt
> 
> Übrigens haben wir die Listen und Infoblätter zum auslegen mit QR-Code versehen (für die Generation Smartphone).  Stell ich gerne nochmal zur Verfügung ....



Danke Dir!!! Wir überlegen noch wie und wo...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, bei uns in Oberkirch wird die Petition wohl solangsam auch bekannt.

Lediglich Offenburg, Achern, Freudenstadt sieht ziemlich mau aus, mal schaun ob ich da noch ein paar Flyer hinbekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (9. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> .. Wenn aber die örtlichen Sportvereine, egal ob Fußball, Volleyball oder was auch immer, Training haben, kommen selbst aus 500m Entfernung noch Viele mit dem Auto!


Da hast Du sicherlich einen wunden Punkt getroffen, aber dennoch sollten wir unsere Belange nicht mit den Nachteilen anderer Sportarten aufwiegen.
Nur die, die uns angreifen und verunglimpfen, nur die sollten wir mit Fakten "platt" machen.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Oktober 2013)

Morgen 20:15 im SWR "zur Sache BW"
_
Kleinkrieg auf dem Waldweg - Mountainbiker gegen Wanderer

Die Mountainbiker wollen jetzt auch auf Waldwegen fahren dürfen, die weniger als zwei Meter breit sind._


Der Titel läst ja schon mal Schlimmes ahnen


----------



## zoryfl (9. Oktober 2013)

Ach du liebe Zeit, allein das Wort "Kleinkrieg" schon..
Naja man soll die Sendung ja bekanntlich nicht vor dem Ende fürchten, aber gespannt sein darf man auf jeden Fall.


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Titel läst ja schon mal Schlimmes ahnen




Klar, muss ja medienwirksam sein und viele Zuschauer anlocken....
Sachliche Berichte sind selten geworden.... Denn das interessiert ja die sensations-geile Gesellschaft nicht.
Einschaltquoten, Klicks, Likes und Folloer sind wichtig alles andere ist uninteressant 

Ich hoffe das der Bericht objektiver ist als der Titel


----------



## muddymartin (9. Oktober 2013)

Der Touren- und Fahrtechnikveranstalter bergfühlung aus Calw ist auch mit im Boot.
Bitte

https://www.facebook.com/bergfuehlung?ref=ts&fref=ts

liken und teilen


----------



## TTT (9. Oktober 2013)

Einige Unterstützer kommen ja auch aus dem Tour-magazin-Forum. Allerdings entwickelt sich mein Versuch, den Thread auf der ersten Seite zu halten langsam zum Monolog! Kann mich bitte jemand unterstützen?
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...regel-Baden-Württemberg&p=4456377#post4456377


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte jemand unterstützen?
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...regel-Baden-Württemberg&p=4456377#post4456377



...done.


----------



## muddymartin (9. Oktober 2013)

Fahrrad.de mit fast 20.000 Likern ist seit gestern via facebook auch auf unserer Seite, bitte liken und teilen


----------



## zoryfl (9. Oktober 2013)

Waren schon Ende August an Bord, aber doppelt hält natürlich in diesem Fall wesentlich besser!


----------



## Freeride Bührer (9. Oktober 2013)

http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-wuerttemberg/mountainbiker-gegen-wanderer/-/id=3477354/sdpgid=847894/nid=3477354/did=11976368/1fq7mzn/index.html


Morgen im TV !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (9. Oktober 2013)

*"Kleinkrieg auf dem Waldweg"*

Kleinkrieg in manchen Medienzentralen?
Was bitte sollen solche Überschriften "Kleinkrieg...." beim Leser bewirken?

Ist das seriöser Journalismus!


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. Oktober 2013)

"Kleinkrieg" klingt so als ob man die Bedeutung des "Konflikts" als das wahrnimmt, was es ist -> eigentlich eine Nichtigkeit.
Es sind aber die wandernden Fußgänger, die diese in der 2-Meter-Regel manifestierten Nichtigkeit - wie man auch zahlreichen Kommentaren in Online-Medien entnehmen kann - bis auf`s Blut verteidigen.

Ich freu mich auf den Bericht.


----------



## allert (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Anzahl der neuen Unterzeichner entwickelt sich ja jetzt wieder ganz gut. Ich habe meine Aktionen vom allgemeinen Bitten im Bekanntenkreis auf konkrete Anfragen umgestellt. Manchen Leuten muss man quasi die Hand führen sonst passiert nix. Ich hab jetzt einfach immer eine Unterschriftenliste dabei, da kann jeder sofort unterschreiben. Bisher war es dann allerdings so, dass derjenige doch lieber direkt im Internet unterschrieben hat und zwar unter meinen Augen


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Oktober 2013)

Also zumindest bei unserem Dreh gab es keinen Kleinkrieg.

3h Dreh am Nachmittag.
2 Waldbauern in der Nähe die keine Probleme mit uns hatten.
1 echter Wanderer der freundlich gegrüsst hat
2 Pilzsammlerinnen, die uns gefragt hatten ob wir die Pilze kennen.

Alles in allem recht unspektakulär. Die Reporterin meinte dann auch, sie müsse jetzt noch an andere Orte wo auch Wanderer sind.........

Das Vorschaubild ist in jedem Fall nicht bei uns entstanden.


ciao heiko


----------



## client (9. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "Kleinkrieg" klingt so als ob man die Bedeutung des "Konflikts" als das wahrnimmt, was es ist -> eigentlich eine Nichtigkeit.
> Es sind aber die wandernden Fußgänger, die diese in der 2-Meter-Regel manifestierten Nichtigkeit - wie man auch zahlreichen Kommentaren in Online-Medien entnehmen kann - bis auf`s Blut verteidigen.
> 
> Ich freu mich auf den Bericht.


Auf der Ebene von Kleinkriegen sind alle Parteien aber nicht zugänglich für Sachargumente und dauerhafte Lösungen.
Deshalb ist dieser Aufmacher kontraproduktiv, da jeder schon vor der Sendung in seiner Schublade platz nimmt.

Die Überschrift sollte der Realität nahe kommen:
"In ganz Deutschland begegnen sich auf allen Waldwegen Fußgänger und Radfahrer mit Respekt und Rücksicht.
In ganz Deutschland? Nein, ein kleines Völkchen, die Baden- Württemberger praktizieren dergleichen teilweise nicht.
Hilft die bestehende 2m Regelung Konflikte zu vermeiden oder schürt sie sorgar die Konflikte im Wald."


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich die Kommtare der Fußwanderer betrachte, glaube ich langsam, dass der Gesetzgeber in Baden-Württemberg die 2-Meter-Regel zum Schutz der Radfahrer eingeführt hatte, weil die Fußgänger im Ländle sich nicht gemeinverträglich verhalten können.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Kommtare der Fußwanderer betrachte, glaube ich langsam, dass der Gesetzgeber in Baden-Württemberg die 2-Meter-Regel zum Schutz der Radfahrer eingeführt hatte, weil die Fußgänger im Ländle sich nicht gemeinverträglich verhalten können.



ah!!! Da habe ich eine Lösung: wir drehen die Regel einfach um! 

Ab sofort dürfen Wanderer, also Fußwanderer nur noch auf Wegen _über_ 2-Meter-Breite wandern. Die sogenannte 2-Meter-Regel dient dem Schutz der Radfahrer und verhindert u.a., dass auf den schmalen Wegen Drähte gespannt werden können.

Ab sofort dürfen Radfahrer nur noch auf wegen _unter_ 2m-Breite fahren. Sie sollen endlich die Fußwanderer auf den schönen breiten Fußwanderwegen in Ruhe lassen!

habe ich das jetzt geschrieben? das war arg bös, oder? sieht mir gar nicht ähnlich... aber der Kampf und vor allem der Kleinkrieg!!! zehrt dann doch ein wenig an den Nerven... tststs! ;-)


----------



## client (9. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Kommtare der Fußwanderer betrachte, glaube ich langsam, dass der Gesetzgeber in Baden-Württemberg die 2-Meter-Regel zum Schutz der Radfahrer eingeführt hatte, weil die Fußgänger im Ländle sich nicht gemeinverträglich verhalten können.



Ich habe den Eindruck, dass viele Kommentare von vermeindlichen Fußgängern eher von Menschen kommen, die selten oder nie in der Natur unterwegs sind und die nur ihren allgemeinen Frust im www ablassen wollen. Da gibt der selbstbewußte und naturverbundene Biker eine hervorragende Reibungsfläche ab.
Oder liegt es daran, dass die Polizei von den Fensterparkraumüberwachern keine Anzeigen mehr entgegen nimmt.

Ich weiß einfach nicht, wo die Steitigkeiten stattfinden, ich habe dergleichen nur erlebt, wenn mich zuvor der Hund ins Bein gebissen hat oder wenn Leute extra, mit mir zugewandten Gesicht den Weg blockiert haben, obwohl sie eigentlich in meiner Fahrtrichtung unterwegs waren. Und das ist mir in über zwanzig Jahren sehr, sehr selten widerfahren. Die kleinen mündlichen Sticheleien nehme ich überhaupt nicht an. Die belasse ich bei den Stänkern.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (10. Oktober 2013)

Natürlich kommen die bissigen und derben Kommentare von den "Sonntagsschönwetterwanderern".

Mit den echten Wanderern bin ich noch nie aneinandergerasselt - das sind die Leute die meist allein oder zu zweit auch bei Regenwetter und Matsch im Wald unterwegs sind. Diese Spezies hat mich noch nie angemeckert - nein im Gegenteil, man trat auf die Seite, freundliches Hallo und obendrauf dann "Jetzt lass mal krachen, ich will was sehen".

Das schlimme sind wirklich die fußkranken Sonntagsschönwetterwanderer die Ihr Auto am nächsten Fresstempel oder Wanderparkplatz parken um dann im Pulk ganze Waldwege im Schneckentempo zu versperren nur weil man mal nach der Fressorgie noch 100 Meter laufen muss - und wehe da soll man wegen einem Biker noch 1 Meter weiter laufen weil man zur Seite geht...

...ich denke das Problem bei der Sorte ist einfach, dass Sie durch Ihre "unsportliche Haltung" so unausgeglichen sind, dass Sie einfach irgendwo Ihren Frust über die sexuelle Unlust auslassen müssen.

Das ganze wird dann irgendwo kompensiert oder besser, es muss kompensiert werden. Den Jäger der mit dem Auto im Wald rumfährt kann man ja nicht anpissen, der hat ein Gewehr dabei. Die Tiere kann man auch nicht anpissen die wohnen ja schon immer da. Die Bäume blöd anpissen geht auch nicht - dann wärs ja kein Wald mehr. Bleiben noch die Waldarbeiter und die Mountainbiker übrig - die Waldarbeiter hören beim Kettensägen eh nix,  also motzt man dem Biker hinterher.

Da selbiger meist so schnell weg ist wie er aufgetaucht ist hat man sich seinen Frust von der Seele geschrien, hatte aber keine wirkliche Konfrontation oder Diskussion weil dieser nicht anhält, also steht man vor der Familie mal wieder als King da (wie bei den Gorillas wenn der Silberrücken mal wieder was gesagt hat, und keiner hat sich gewehrt).

Das tolle an der Sache ist dann, wenn man doch mal stehenbleibt und freundlich nachfragt was denn der Grund zum Grollen ist. Mit der Aktion rechnen die meisten nicht und sind dann so verdutzt, dass keine Argumente einfallen warum man nicht im Wald auf Singletrails sein sollte.

Nichts desto trotz denke ich mittlerweile die Petition ist eine gute Sache, sie wird von mir unterstützt - aber ich denke nicht, dass in unserem Baden-Württemberg sich was ändern wird.

Die Haltung Baden-Württembergs sieht man ja schon an der heutigen Blitzer Aktion - alle anderen Bundesländer geben die Standorte der Blitzer preis - nur BW nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (10. Oktober 2013)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Die Haltung Baden-Württembergs sieht man ja schon an der heutigen Blitzer Aktion - alle anderen Bundesländer geben die Standorte der Blitzer preis - nur BW nicht....



ist zwar OT, aber bei uns wurden in der Lokalpresse gestern sämtliche Standorte bekanntgegeben

ansonsten bin ich mal sehr auf den TV-Bericht gespannt


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2013)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz denke ich mittlerweile die Petition ist eine gute Sache, sie wird von mir unterstützt -



Hallo AimBurn,

vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung! 

Weil ich immer mal wieder auf Biker treffe, die die Aktion NICHT unterstützen: kannst Du mir sagen, warum Du zuerst skeptisch warst? Du schreibst ja oben dass Du _mittlerweile_ denkst, dass es eine gute Sache ist. Warum dachtest Du das zunächst nicht?

Deine Antwort könnte helfen, auch die Leute zu erreichen, die noch zögern.

Vielen Dank!
Hockdrik


----------



## boulder2002 (10. Oktober 2013)

was Neues in den Kommentaren zum Zeit-Blog

auf den ersten Blick reine Provokation
habe aber ähnliches auch schon in Leserbriefen speziell nach Rennveranstaltungen gelesen



> Radfahrer haben im Wald einfach nichts zu suchen, genauso wie Autofahrer. Dabei ist doch egal, wie freundlich Sie sind. Der Wald ist die letzte Ruhezone in Deutschland und diese Ruhe kann nur durch Wanderer eingehalten werden. Mauntenbiken ist eine Minderheitensportart  wenn 3 Autofahrer auf die Idee kommen, daß es Spaß macht, durch den Wald zu fahren, kommt doch auch keiner auf die Idee zu sagen: Laßt sie doch, solange sie freundlich sind und Rücksicht nehmen!
> Weiterhin sind die Argumente, daß Wanderer mehr den Wald zerstören, schlicht Quatsch. Es mag sein, daß Räder beim Abrollen nicht mehr Erosion fördern als ein Wanderer. Aber jedes Rad muß Bremsen und dadurch entstehen Narben im Wald- kann man vor jeder Kurve bergab sehen, diese tiefen Reifenspuren.
> 
> Deshalb: 2m Regel muß bleiben und sogar erweitert werden! Die Unfriede auf dem Rad, rücksichtsvoll oder nicht, gehören nicht in den Wald. Ich bin seit 30 Jahren im Wanderverein und werde auch in Zukunft keinen Platz für Raser machen. Nur so lässt sich der Wald erhalten. Und solange das Verbot besteht, brauche ich auf den Wanderungen auch nicht mit jedem Radler diskutieren, der vorbei will, weil er im Unrecht ist. Gesetz ist Gesetz.



ob das jetzt ein Schönwetterwanderer oder ein Hardcore-Albvereinler ist, ist bei dem Müll, den er absondert, egal


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> "Und solange das Verbot besteht, brauche ich auf den Wanderungen auch nicht mit jedem Radler diskutieren, der vorbei will, weil er im Unrecht ist."



Schönes Beispiel dafür, dass die Regel Konflikte fördert, statt sie zu verhindern. Und das hat auch nix damit zu tun, ob man auf 2-Meter-Wegen unterwegs ist oder nicht: manche wollen den Wald einfach für sich.


----------



## TTT (10. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel dafür, dass die Regel Konflikte fördert, statt sie zu verhindern. Und das hat auch nix damit zu tun, ob man auf 2-Meter-Wegen unterwegs ist oder nicht: manche wollen den Wald einfach für sich.



Und für uns eine tolle Steilvorlage in unseren Argumentationen! Sollten wir des öfteren zitieren!


----------



## amerryl (10. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hallo AimBurn,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung!
> 
> ...



mir gegenüber wurden Bedenken geäußert, dass es nach Wegfall der 2m
Regel evtl. zu mehr spezifischen Sperrungen von Trails, mit Schild, kommen könnte.

Was ich mir bei manchen Gemeinden mit viel Wanderkundschaft schon auch vorstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (10. Oktober 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> mir gegenüber wurden Bedenken geäußert, dass es nach Wegfall der 2m
> Regel evtl. zu mehr spezifischen Sperrungen von Trails, mit Schild, kommen könnte.
> 
> Was ich mir bei manchen Gemeinden mit viel Wanderkundschaft schon auch vorstellen kann.


...das kostet dann nicht unerheblich Geld und wird vermutlich nur an wirklichen Brennpunkten gemacht werden. Darüberhinaus müsste so ein Verbot immer auch begründet werden, willkürlich sollte ein lokales Verbot nicht ausgesprochen werden können, denke ich.


----------



## client (10. Oktober 2013)

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...eitenregelungen_im_Lichte_des_Grundgesetz.pdf

Als MTBler bedanke ich mich für Euren großen Einsatz.

Eine sehr überzeugende Auseinandersetzung mit der Rechtslage und ein leidenschafticher Text.
Ich hoffe, dass der Inhalt auch bei den uneinsichtigen Bikegegner zumindest ein unbehagen erzeugt, durch mögliche, zukünftige Gerichtsurteile der eigenen Handlungsfreiheit beraubt zu werden und fortan gemeinsam mit dem "Feindbild MTBler" sich alle Waldwegen teilen zu müssen!!!


----------



## powderJO (10. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Einige Unterstützer kommen ja auch aus dem Tour-magazin-Forum. Allerdings entwickelt sich mein Versuch, den Thread auf der ersten Seite zu halten langsam zum Monolog! Kann mich bitte jemand unterstützen?
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...regel-Baden-Württemberg&p=4456377#post4456377



da gibt es gerade gegenwind - habe leider null zeit zu antworten ausführlich. sollte dringend mal jemand machen ...


----------



## muddymartin (10. Oktober 2013)

Hier die leider nicht so schöne Anwort von Centurion auf meine Anfrage auf Beteiligung an der Petition via Facebook. (ohne Wertung meinerseits)

CENTURION BIKES10. Oktober 09:26 
Hallo Martin,

vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht.

Natürlich verfolgen wir die Diskussion um die 2-Meter-Regel sehr aufmerksam. Aber: Wir wollen uns als Fahrradhersteller nicht aktiv politisch in die Entscheidungsfindung einmischen - bereits auf der Eurobike haben wir längere Gespräche mit unterschiedlichen Interessensvertretern zu diesem Thema geführt. Daraus folgt nicht, dass wir gegen diese Petition sind, aber: Es ist nicht unsere Aufgabe, politische Entscheidungen in welcher Richtung auch immer mitzuprägen.

Jeder CENTURION-Mitarbeiter, der sich aus persönlichen Gründen mit dieser Thematik befasst, hat sein eigenes Urteil dazu bereits gefällt und viele von uns haben die Petition bereits unterschrieben. Das fällt jedoch eindeutig unter "Privatinteresse" und dabei möchten wir es auch gern belassen.

Wir hoffen auf Dein Verständnis.

Beste Grüße aus Magstadt
CENTURION. FORGE AHEAD.


----------



## Athabaske (10. Oktober 2013)

...nur wenn mich das Bedürfnis nach grauer, düsterer Melankolie überkommt, lese ich noch die Kommentare im Zeit-Blogg.

Könnten sich Frau Dorr und Julius Cäsar (manche Aliasnamen sprechen alleine schon für sich) ein gemeinsames Zimmer nehmen?

Mann, Mann, Mann...


----------



## powderJO (10. Oktober 2013)

armutszeugnis für einen bike-hersteller. und feige - hat da jemand angst um subventionen?


----------



## trail_desire (10. Oktober 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> armutszeugnis für einen bike-hersteller. und feige - hat da jemand angst um subventionen?



Unglaublich, daß ein Hersteller der auch MTB herstellt sich hier so verhält.
Wo ist das Problem liebe Centurion-Verantwortlichen? 

Es geht hier um euere Kunden!!! Oder vieleicht jetzt nicht mehr.
Ihr macht euch mit dieser Haltung keine gute Webung. 
Damit disqualifiziert ihr euch.und nehmt euch die Grundlage.
Das ist so,  wie wenn sich Porsche nicht daran beteiligen würde, wenn es darum ginge kurvenreiche Landstraßen für Sportwagen freizugeben.
Gott sei dank sind die ja nicht verboten
Oder wollt ihr demnächt nur noch Walkingstöcke entwickeln?

Ich für meinen Teil, würde eher ein Trailbike von einem Hersteller kaufen,
der auch dafür ist, daß dieses auch auf Trails benutzt werden darf.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> mir gegenüber wurden Bedenken geäußert, dass es nach Wegfall der 2m
> Regel evtl. zu mehr spezifischen Sperrungen von Trails, mit Schild, kommen könnte.




Hm, guter Punkt und in gewisser weise wird das für echte Hotspots (zu viel Verkehr, Erosion, Brutgebiet des Haselhuhns etc.) auch befürwortet. Allerdings sollten die Wege dann teilweise auch für Wanderer gesperrt werden. Und wie oben beschrieben würden es wenige, begründete Einzelfälle bleiben.

Interessant ist doch in diesem Zusammenhang wie die Erfahrung in Bundesländern ohne 2-Meter-Regel (also allen (!) anderen) ist. Werden dort Trails gesperrt? Ständig? Und überall?

Ich weiß nur, dass z.B. in Schwäbisch Hall selbst MIT 2-Meter-Regel Trails explizit mit physischer Sperre am Trailhead und Schild sperren...


----------



## client (10. Oktober 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> armutszeugnis für einen bike-hersteller. und feige - hat da jemand angst um subventionen?



Herr Renner wird seine Gründe haben, vermutlich zu enge Kontakte zur Politik.
Wichtig ist, dass Herr Renner weltweit biken darf, dass Recht beansprucht er für sich. Angesichts der Stellungnahme seines Unternehmens zur 2m Regelung darf man das, was die Firma auf iher Homepage von sich gibt als dummes Geschwätz bewerten.
http://centurion.de/de_de/cms/74/


----------



## Hoschy (10. Oktober 2013)

@Centurion. Ihr entwickelt und verkauft Bikes die dafÃ¼r gemacht sind artgerecht eingesetzt zu werden. Habt aber zeitgleich  âoffiziellâ kein Interesse dass diese ohne Konflikt mit dem Gesetzgeber benutzt werden kÃ¶nnen. Gerade als Hersteller aus dem LÃ¤ndle finde ich diese Einstellung â sorry â armselig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (10. Oktober 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> mir gegenüber wurden Bedenken geäußert, dass es nach Wegfall der 2m
> Regel evtl. zu mehr spezifischen Sperrungen von Trails, mit Schild, kommen könnte.
> 
> Was ich mir bei manchen Gemeinden mit viel Wanderkundschaft schon auch vorstellen kann.


 


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hm, guter Punkt und in gewisser weise wird das für echte Hotspots (zu viel Verkehr, Erosion, Brutgebiet des Haselhuhns etc.) auch befürwortet. Allerdings sollten die Wege dann teilweise auch für Wanderer gesperrt werden. Und wie oben beschrieben würden es wenige, begründete Einzelfälle bleiben.
> 
> Interessant ist doch in diesem Zusammenhang wie die Erfahrung in Bundesländern ohne 2-Meter-Regel (also allen (!) anderen) ist. Werden dort Trails gesperrt? Ständig? Und überall?


 
Der Begründungs- und Verwaltungsaufwand für "legale" Sperrungen ist hoch, so dass schon aus diesem Grund in anderen Bundesländern Sperrungen die Ausnahme sind. Dies ist auch der Grund, warum die Forstverwaltung mancherorts pauschale gesetzliche Verbote vorzieht, denn dann muss sie sich nicht mehr mit einzelnen Verbotsverfahren befassen. Und mit Anträgen auf Ausnahmen hat die Forstverwaltung auch keine große Arbeit, wenn sie sie einfach abbügelt und nicht erteilt, denn auf die Ausnahme gibt es keinen Anspruch. Letztlich wird also in Ba-Wü mit der 2-Meter-Regel in die Freiheitsrechte der Radfahrer eingegriffen, um der Verwaltung das Leben leichter zu machen.

Wenn aber ein pauschales gesetzliches Verbot entfällt und Sperrungen nur noch im Einzelfall und dann auch nur dort, wo es erforderlich, geeignet und verhältnismäßig ist, verhängt werden dürfen, dann kann man die Rechtsmäßigkeit solcher Sperrungen auch auf dem Rechtsweg überprüfen lassen. In Hessen haben wir dies seitens der DIMB schon einmal erfolgreich mit einer Klage beim Verwaltungsgericht Gießen ausprobiert und aktuell üben wir gerade in einem weiteren Bundesland


----------



## client (10. Oktober 2013)

Schon interessant, wie Walter Röhrl mit Bike- Hassern umgeht.
Vorbild? Besser nicht!
Aber der Mann ist mir noch sympaticher geworden!!

_*"Wie reagieren Sie dann? *_
_Ich fuhr mal mit einem Kollegen aus dem Radklub auf  einer breiten, kaum befahrenen Seitenstraße. Es kam ein Auto, drückte 50  Meter hinter uns voll auf die Hupe und fuhr haarscharf an uns vorbei.  Hinten Aufkleber "Motorsportklub sowieso". Nach 500 Meter war eine  einspurige Brücke, da musste er anhalten. Ich habe das Rad hingeworfen,  er hatte das Fenster offen, und ich habe ihn gepackt und aus dem Fenster  rausgezogen bis er blau war. Ich bin ganz sicher, dass er nie wieder  einen Radfahrer auf diese Weise überholt hat."_
Quelle:

Im Gespräch: Rallye-Legende Walter Röhrl
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/sport/formel-1/im-gespraech-rallye-legende-walter-roehrl-warum-schindest-du-dich-so-11109202.html


----------



## decay (10. Oktober 2013)

Hoschy schrieb:


> @Centurion. Ihr entwickelt und verkauft Bikes die dafür gemacht sind artgerecht eingesetzt zu werden. Habt aber zeitgleich  offiziell kein Interesse dass diese ohne Konflikt mit dem Gesetzgeber benutzt werden können. Gerade als Hersteller aus dem Ländle finde ich diese Einstellung  sorry  armselig.



Wieso? Centurions sind doch eh reine Forststraßenracer


----------



## pezolived (10. Oktober 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> mir gegenüber wurden Bedenken geäußert, dass es nach Wegfall der 2m
> Regel evtl. zu mehr spezifischen Sperrungen von Trails, mit Schild, kommen könnte.



Was wäre die Konsequenz? Dort zu fahren wäre dann doch genau so verboten, wie es jetzt ohnehin schon ist. Okay, das "hab-ich-nicht-gewußt"-Argument entfällt. Das ist aber auch alles.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MissQuax (10. Oktober 2013)

Hoschy schrieb:


> @_Centurion_. Ihr entwickelt und verkauft Bikes die dafür gemacht sind artgerecht eingesetzt zu werden. Habt aber zeitgleich  offiziell kein Interesse dass diese ohne Konflikt mit dem Gesetzgeber benutzt werden können. Gerade als Hersteller aus dem Ländle finde ich diese Einstellung  sorry  armselig.



Tja, "Pioniergeist weltweit" - aber nicht vor der eigenen Haustür!


----------



## amerryl (10. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Was wäre die Konsequenz? Dort zu fahren wäre dann doch genau so verboten, wie es jetzt ohnehin schon ist. Okay, das "hab-ich-nicht-gewußt"-Argument entfällt. Das ist aber auch alles.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Clemens



Die Bedenken waren eher der Art, dass momentan viele Wanderer von der 
2m Regel gar nichts wissen. Wenn aber erst mal ein fettes Schild am Trail
hängt sehen es halt auch diese und reagieren evtl. dementsprechend.


----------



## dinamo79 (10. Oktober 2013)

> Und heute? Heute ist CENTURION noch immer ein Pionier, der weiterhin Mut beweist und seine weiter gewachsene Erfahrung einsetzt...


 
http://centurion.de/de_de/cms/74/ueber_centurion_pioniergeist


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2013)

zum Thema Centurion:
es gibt tatsächlich Firmen, die in ihren Richtlinien stehen haben, dass sie sich nie und nirgends zu politischen Themen äußern dürfen. Keine Ahnung, ob das bei Centurion so ist.

Wie auch immer: wir sollten jetzt kein Bashing betreiben, sondern uns auf die Beispiele konzentrieren, die uns unterstützen. Vielleicht überzeugt der Zuspruch dort (liken, teilen, kommentieren) ja auch andere.

Magura zum Beispiel oder hibike.de waren ganz früh dabei. 

Die komplette Liste der aktuellen Unterstützer findet sich hier: http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/unterstuetzer


----------



## dinamo79 (10. Oktober 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> Die Bedenken waren eher der Art, *dass momentan viele Wanderer von der *
> *2m Regel gar nichts wissen*. Wenn aber erst mal ein fettes Schild am Trail
> hängt sehen es halt auch diese und reagieren evtl. dementsprechend.


 
Den Gedanken hatte ich ganz zu Beginn der BaWü-Kampagne auch, denn durch die Medienkampagne wird das Gesetz vielen Menschen - eben nicht nur Bikern, sondern auch Wanderern - ins Bewusstsein geführt, die bisher womöglich nichts davon wussten.

Nichtsdestotrotz sollte jeder Biker auch schon aus eignem Interesse (Haftungs- und Versicherungsfragen) die Kampagne und den Weg aus der Illegalität unterstützen, denn die drohen jedem Biker auf den Trails unabhängig von Begegnungen mit Wanderern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (10. Oktober 2013)

Centurion hat übrigens eine Facebook-Seite. just sayin...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2013)

Hier hat einer von uns mal gefragt, ob "Weltkultour Schwäbische Alb - Tourismus im Ostalbkreis" nicht auch für Biker attraktiv sein will: https://www.facebook.com/Weltkultour

Wenn Euch das gefällt, dann zeigt's doch gerne dort in dem Beitrag.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Centurion hat übrigens eine Facebook-Seite. just sayin...





> Wie auch immer: wir sollten jetzt kein Bashing betreiben (...)



Just sayin...

Ich bin kein Freund der "Und willst Du nicht mein Bruder sein, so schlag' ich Dir den Schädel ein!"-Mentalität. Wir sollten überzeugen und nicht drohen. Wir haben eh den Ruf, dass wir alle Wald-Vandalen und Rad-Rowdies sind. Bisher haben wir schon viel positiven Zuspruch durch persönliche Gespräche und ein eher gemäßigtes - für manche überraschend zivilisiertes - Auftreten erreicht..

...just sayin!


----------



## baentle (10. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> zum Thema Centurion:
> es gibt tatsächlich Firmen, die in ihren Richtlinien stehen haben, dass sie sich nie und nirgends zu politischen Themen äußern dürfen. Keine Ahnung, ob das bei Centurion so ist.
> 
> Wie auch immer: wir sollten jetzt kein Bashing betreiben, sondern uns auf die Beispiele konzentrieren, die uns unterstützen. Vielleicht überzeugt der Zuspruch dort (liken, teilen, kommentieren) ja auch andere.



Na ja, ich finde aber schon, dass das ein heftiges Gschmäckle hat, wenn ein in BW ansässiger Bike-Hersteller sagt, dass ihn die 2m-Regelung und die Belange der Biker Null interessieren, obwohl man gerade damit sein Geld verdient. 
Ich fahre selbst ein Centurion als Crosser, aber jetzt weiß ich, dass das mein letztes Bike von denen war.
Wenn die sich nicht für meine Interessen als Biker einsetzen, dann werden sie halt mit mir auch definitiv kein Geld mehr verdienen!


----------



## dinamo79 (10. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Centurion hat übrigens eine Facebook-Seite. just sayin...


 
...die wir in dem Zusammenhang jedoch meiden sollten, in dem Punkt gebe ich Hochdrick uneingeschränkt recht. Es ist eines sich hier in einem nur von Bikern heimgesuchten Forum kurzzeitig über die Passivität eines Herstellers aufzuregen. Wir sollten jedoch keine direkten verbalen "Angriffe" gegen Nicht-Unterstützer starten, das fände ich unangebracht, denn sie sind ja nicht aktiv gegen uns oder für das Beibehalten der Regelung.

Wie Hochdrick betont, sollten wir die Befürworter der Kampagne durch positiven Zuspruch unterstützen und wer nicht will, wird eben nicht bedacht (beim nächsten Bikekauf  ).


----------



## muddymartin (10. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> zum Thema Centurion:
> es gibt tatsächlich Firmen, die in ihren Richtlinien stehen haben, dass sie sich nie und nirgends zu politischen Themen äußern dürfen. Keine Ahnung, ob das bei Centurion so ist.
> 
> Wie auch immer: wir sollten jetzt kein Bashing betreiben, sondern uns auf die Beispiele konzentrieren, die uns unterstützen. Vielleicht überzeugt der Zuspruch dort (liken, teilen, kommentieren) ja auch andere.
> ...


 

Ich denke auch, wenn es um politische Äußerungen geht, muss man auch die Entscheidung von Centurion akzeptieren. Zumindest ist es fair, dies dann auch offen zu äußern und dazu zu stehen. 
Das heißt ja nicht, dass solche Firmen im Hintergrund nicht vielleicht doch Ihre Kontakte und Möglichkeiten ausnutzen und Position beziehen.
Das würde ja im Falle eines MTB-Herstellers ja auch keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (10. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Centurion hat übrigens eine Facebook-Seite. just sayin...



Sich schön aus Allem raushalten, nur nirgends anecken und hoffen, daß sich Dumme finden, die die Arbeit für einen machen...
Mein örtlicher Händler vertreibt Centurion... aber von meiner Liste sind sie gestrichen!


----------



## axisofjustice (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier von Angriffen und Drohungen die Rede ist. Eine sachliche Zuschrift, dass man die Zurückhaltung der Firma aus den Gründen X und Y enttäuschend findet, ist m.E. weder aggressiv, noch drohend.
Natürlich erzeugt man so indirekt Druck, denn der Beitrag ist ja für viele potenzielle Interessenten öffentlich sichtbar. Das ist, wie ich finde, aber ein vollkommen gängiges Mittel in der politischen Diskussion. Und es gibt m.E. einen Unterschied zwischen dem Respekt vor einer Person und ihrer Meinung und der Resignation, sie argumentativ umzustimmen.

Und ich bin entschieden dagegen, dass wir diejenigen, die anfangs Zurückhaltung signalisieren, komplett außen vor lassen. Es schadet ganz und gar nicht, mit guten Argumenten auch hin und wieder dort zu erscheinen, wo vermeintlich nichts zu holen ist. Wie, meint Ihr, hätten wir sonst bislang über 35.000 Unterschriften geholt?


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2013)

baentle schrieb:


> (...) heftiges Gschmäckle hat, wenn ein in BW ansässiger Bike-Hersteller sagt, dass ihn die 2m-Regelung und die Belange der Biker Null interessieren



...das sagen sie aber gar nicht! Sie sagen nur, dass sie dazu öffentlich nicht Stellung beziehen. Warum auch immer.

Ein Geschmäckle hat es, aber es ist ein klare und faire Aussage. Ob sie einem jetzt persönlich gefällt oder nicht.

Ich habe sehr viele Firmen angeschrieben und einige haben sich gar nicht zurück gemeldet. 
*Ist das besser? Ist es fair, dass die unseren Groll nicht abkriegen?*

Ich verstehe das Unverständnis, aber lasst uns souverän bleiben. Es hilft uns nicht, wenn sich in der Branche rum spricht: "Mit denen muss man vorsichtig sein, die können einem auch schaden. Lieber Abstand halten."

EDIT: Gegen sachliche Kommentare ist nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## TTT (10. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier von Angriffen und Drohungen die Rede ist. Eine sachliche Zuschrift, dass man die Zurückhaltung der Firma aus den Gründen X und Y enttäuschend findet, ist m.E. weder aggressiv, noch drohend.
> Natürlich erzeugt man so indirekt Druck, denn der Beitrag ist ja für viele potenzielle Interessenten öffentlich sichtbar. Das ist, wie ich finde, aber ein vollkommen gängiges Mittel in der politischen Diskussion. Und es gibt m.E. einen Unterschied zwischen dem Respekt vor einer Person und ihrer Meinung und der Resignation, sie argumentativ umzustimmen.
> 
> Und ich bin entschieden dagegen, dass wir diejenigen, die anfangs Zurückhaltung signalisieren, komplett außen vor lassen. Es schadet ganz und gar nicht, mit guten Argumenten auch hin und wieder dort zu erscheinen, wo vermeintlich nichts zu holen ist. Wie, meint Ihr, hätten wir sonst bislang über 35.000 Unterschriften geholt?


----------



## mw.dd (10. Oktober 2013)

Was spricht dagegen, Centurion auf FB öffentlich um Unterstützung zu bitten? Dann können sie auch öffentlich Stellung beziehen - und den Rest mit ihren Fans ausmachen.


----------



## Tilman (10. Oktober 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> ...die wir in dem Zusammenhang jedoch meiden sollten, in dem Punkt gebe ich Hochdrick uneingeschränkt recht. Es ist eines sich hier in einem nur von Bikern heimgesuchten Forum kurzzeitig über die Passivität eines Herstellers aufzuregen. Wir sollten jedoch keine direkten verbalen "Angriffe" gegen Nicht-Unterstützer starten, das fände ich unangebracht, denn sie sind ja nicht aktiv gegen uns oder für das Beibehalten der Regelung.
> 
> Wie Hochdrick betont, sollten wir die Befürworter der Kampagne durch positiven Zuspruch unterstützen und wer nicht will, wird eben nicht bedacht (beim nächsten Bikekauf  ).





Man denke einmal darüber nach, ob man eine Firma dazu quasi verpflichten kann, ihre Gründe für eine Entscheidung offen darzulegen. So viel sollte man doch vom geschäftlichen Geschehen einer Firma verstehen, daß die Gründe ihres Handelns auch mit Strategien zu tun haben. Und solche Gründe können auch solche sein, die im Grunde mit einem Pro oder Contra "2m-Regel" nur zweitrangig zu tun haben, deren Preisgabe aber vorrangig zu geschäftlichen Nachteilen führen könnte. Vielleicht ist die jew. Firma ja sogar "insgeheim" contra "2m-Regel" aktiv.

Beispiel: Ist jemand in einem Rechtsstreit zugange, macht es Sinn, sich hinsichtlich öffentlicher Anmerkungen, die das inhaltliche Umfeld des Streites betreffen könnten, vor allem dann zurückzuhalten, wenn die Anmerkungen zu Vorteilen für die Gegenseite führen könnten.

Wenn man in einem _öffentlichen_ Forum _über_ Dritte (idR ausgenommen öffentlich rechtlich Verantwortliche) zu Felde ziehen will, dann ist das nicht von vornherein verwerflich. Aber umsomehr muß man _strikt_ nach der Devise "in dubio pro reo" zwischen dem gebotenen Respekt vor dem Dritten und dem eigenen Interesse an der Sache (hier "2m-Problem") abwägen. 

Manchmal habe ich hier Zweifel, daß diese Abwägung sorgfältig genug erfolgte, anstatt dem Dritten abzunehmen, daß er vielleicht gute Gründe hat, sich in einer Sache (hier "2m-Problem") nicht so wie gewünscht zu äußern.


----------



## axisofjustice (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich stimme Dir in allen Punkten vollkommen zu, Tilman. Eine öffentliche Anprangerung z.B. durch Medien oder sonstige Sprachrohre fände ich deshalb auch überzogen und ungerechtfertigt. Gerade Facebook ist m.E. aber eine Diskussions- und Informationsplattform. Das vergessen viele Dienstleister oft, weil Sie denken, dass es sich hier nur um eine kostenlose Werbeplattform handelt. Dass dort aber auch von Einzelpersonen kritische Anmerkungen veröffentlicht werden können, finde ich prima und auch einzig konsequent, wenn man es mit dem vielzitierten Web 2.0 wirklich ernst meint.


----------



## muddymartin (10. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir in allen Punkten vollkommen zu, Tilman. Eine öffentliche Anprangerung z.B. durch Medien oder sonstige Sprachrohre fände ich deshalb auch überzogen und ungerechtfertigt. Gerade Facebook ist m.E. aber eine Diskussions- und Informationsplattform. Das vergessen viele Dienstleister oft, weil Sie denken, dass es sich hier nur um eine kostenlose Werbeplattform handelt. Dass dort aber auch von Einzelpersonen kritische Anmerkungen veröffentlicht werden können, finde ich prima und auch einzig konsequent, wenn man es mit dem vielzitierten Web 2.0 wirklich ernst meint.


 
Das stimmt wohl, aber auch ein gut gemeinter sachlicher Kommentar auf fb kann einen shitstorm nach sich ziehen, da es leider auch einfach strukturierte Trittbrettfahrer gibt.



Hier noch ein interessanter Artikel aus dem Rhein-Neckar-Gebiet.
http://www.rnz.de/bergstrasse/00_20...ntainbiker_vs_Wanderer_im_Weinheim_Forst.html


----------



## Deleted 174584 (10. Oktober 2013)

> Weil ich immer mal wieder auf Biker treffe, die die Aktion NICHT  unterstützen: kannst Du mir sagen, warum Du zuerst skeptisch warst? Du  schreibst ja oben dass Du _mittlerweile_ denkst, dass es eine gute Sache ist. Warum dachtest Du das zunächst nicht?



Zuerst war ich skeptisch weil ich dachte, dass ich doch einer der wenigen bin die  hier in der Gegend gerne mal die Singletrails nutzt - doch die Unterschriftenaktion zeigt ja, dass es noch einige andere sind.

War aber recht am Anfang der Petition, mittlerweile habe ich auch schon etliche Flyer verteilt - leider weiß man jedoch nicht wieviele von den Leuten dann doch tatsächlich unterzeichnet haben.

Und im Endeffekt finde ich mittlerweile das Motto "Maul aufmachen - wenn man für oder gegen etwas ist" echt wichtig.


----------



## Tilman (10. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, aber auch ein gut gemeinter sachlicher Kommentar auf fb kann einen shitstorm nach sich ziehen, da es leider auch einfach strukturierte Trittbrettfahrer gibt.



Ich denke, keiner will so manche einfach gestrickten EÄºemente im Facebook mit dem IBC Forum vergleichen wollen. Wer in diesem Forum schreibt, sollte immer daran denken, dem Ã¼blen Vorurteil entgegenzutreten, die Mountainbiker seien unter den Radfahrern die "Fraktion fÃ¼r`s Grobe".

Dazu gehÃ¶rt auch eine Portion Gelassenheit oder, wie es der Ã¶sterreichische Dramatiker Arthur Schnitzler (1862-1931) mal treffend sagte "Bereit sein ist viel, warten kÃ¶nnen ist mehr, doch den rechten Augenblick nÃ¼tzen ist alles!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (10. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich denke, keiner will so manche einfach gestrickten EÄºemente im Facebook mit dem IBC Forum vergleichen wollen. Wer in diesem Forum schreibt, sollte immer daran denken, dem Ã¼blen Vorurteil entgegenzutreten, die Mountainbiker seien unter den Radfahrern die "Fraktion fÃ¼r`s Grobe".


 
Mein Kommentar bezog sich ausschlieÃlich auf mÃ¶gliche DiskussionsverlÃ¤ufe auf  facebook.


----------



## client (10. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Sich schön aus Allem raushalten, nur nirgends anecken und hoffen, daß sich Dumme finden, die die Arbeit für einen machen...


Genau das ist das Problem der heutigen Zeit!

Übrigens geht es nicht um "willst du nicht mein Freund sein...." sondern um eine Diskussion, die dringend notwendig ist.
Sollen zukünftig auch nur die, die sich an dem "Kampf" gegen die 2m Regel beteiligen bei deren Fall auf schmale Wege fahren dürfen? Die Gewerkschaften machen das auch so, ich lehne das aber prinzipiell ab.
Dann muß es mir bitte gestattet sein den Firmen aus der MTB Branchen ihr Verhalten vorzuwerfen. Dessen Produkt zukünft auch auf schmalen Wegen fährt (nichts anderes ist Mountainbiken), dessen Arrangement dafür sollte auch deutlich sichtbar sein, wenn andere schon die gesamte Vorarbeit leisten.
Will man das nicht, dann sollte man das Geländerrad aus seinem Programm nehmen. Das ist aufrechte Firmenpolitik.


----------



## tosch74 (10. Oktober 2013)

Dazu fallen mir nur zwei Sachen ein:

1. Ich als Hersteller würde tierisch abk***en, wenn eine persönlich adressierte Nachricht anschließend in irgendeinem Forum auftaucht, wo sie von offensichtlich emotional aufgeladenen Labertaschen zerrisen wird, ohne dass diese die ganze Geschichte kennen (dies aber wohl glauben).

2. Habt ihr eigentlich die GANZE Antwort gelesen?!? Es heißt doch ganz klar, dass die Mitarbeiter FÜR dieses ganze Spektakel sind und sich die Firma nur nicht als solche politisch äußern möchte... Ich finde, das darf man gern akzeptieren. Habt ihr in letzter Zeit mal gehört, dass sich BMW oder Mercedes zum Thema Autobahn-Maut geäußert hätten...?!?!?

Mann, Mann - deshalb sind Foren so gefährlich für Marken. Nur übertrieben aufgeladene Diskussionen, ohne dass mal nachgedacht wird...





muddymartin schrieb:


> Hier die leider nicht so schöne Anwort von Centurion auf meine Anfrage auf Beteiligung an der Petition via Facebook. (ohne Wertung meinerseits)
> 
> CENTURION BIKES10. Oktober 09:26
> Hallo Martin,
> ...


----------



## muddymartin (10. Oktober 2013)

tosch74 schrieb:


> Dazu fallen mir nur zwei Sachen ein:
> 
> 1. Ich als Hersteller würde tierisch abk***en, wenn eine persönlich adressierte Nachricht anschließend in irgendeinem Forum auftaucht, wo sie von offensichtlich emotional aufgeladenen Labertaschen zerrisen wird, ohne dass diese die ganze Geschichte kennen (dies aber wohl glauben).


 
Ok, da fühl ich mich jetzt ein bisschen angesprochen 
Ich denke von persönlicher Nachricht kann nicht die Rede sein, Ich habe unter meinem fb-Alias Centurion angeschrieben und von einem Centurion-Mitarbeiter eine Anwort bekommen. Die bisherige Art und Weise, wie hier darüber diskutiert wird, halte ich für wichtig, da es hier darum geht, wie man mit der Thematik (die nicht nur Centurion betrifft), grundsätzlich umgeht. 
Übrigens, wer hier gerade emotional aufgeladen ist und wer nicht, kann dann jeder anhand der getroffenen Wortwahl selbst herausfinden...


----------



## client (10. Oktober 2013)

tosch74 schrieb:


> Mann, Mann - deshalb sind Foren so gefährlich für Marken. Nur übertrieben aufgeladene Diskussionen, ohne dass mal nachgedacht wird...



Dein letzter Satz ist doch ein Schuß ins eigene Knie!

Foren sind gefährlich.....?? Ich bin gewiß kein großer Fan der digitalen Welt, aber es gäbe vermutlich nicht einmal eine Diskussion über die 2m Regelung und ganz gewiß keine 36.000 Unterschrift für deren Abschaffung ohne Netz und das erkenne auch ich an! Das ist die positive Seite dieser "Schattenwelt".
Jeder Hersteller unterliegt dem Gesetzen des www, ob er das nun will oder nicht. Und jeder verantwortungsvolle Leser bildet sich seine eigene Meinung zu Firmen und deren Produkten, mit oder ohne Zusatzinformation aus den diversen Foren.

Fängt die Diskriminierung nicht bereits dort an, wo sich auch einzelen Teilnehmer anmaßen festlegen zu können, was gesagt werden darf und was besser nicht. Und der, der seine Meinung deutlich (nicht beleidigend) vorträgt, hat der es vedient, das Einzelne ihm vorwerfen, er würde mit seinem Beitrag vielleicht das Gegenteil vom dem erreichen, was er beabsichtigt und alle Anderen oder eine Sache dadurch schädigen.
Gelinde gesagt empfinde ich das als anmaßend und arrogant, wenn so ewtas geschieht.
Zu einer befruchtenden Diskussion gehört ganz besonders eine große Portion Verständnis und Toleranz.
Der, der für sich die Oberrichtigkeit seiner Sicht beansprucht, der ist doch längst abgehoben und ignoriert andere Gesprächspartner, bewußt oder unbewußt.


----------



## axisofjustice (10. Oktober 2013)

> Übrigens, wer hier gerade emotional aufgeladen ist und wer nicht, kann dann jeder anhand der getroffenen Wortwahl selbst herausfinden...


Genau das musste ich auch spontan denken.



Auf der FB-Seite gab es übrigens einen Austausch, in dem die Position Centurions noch einmal etwas deutlicher wurde.

*Dabei könnte man es dann belassen*. Mich stellt's nicht wirklich zufrieden, aber zumindest ist es nun einigermaßen nachvollziehbar. Schade.


----------



## tosch74 (10. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Du Dir mal ein paar andere Einträge anschaust, weißt Du, was ich meine. Da wird gleich der Stab in diesem Falle über CENTURION zerbrochen und es heißt sinngemäß "die Sch***ße" kaufe ich nicht mehr weil die doof sind". Nur, weil jemand etwas nicht bedingungslos unterstützt, heißt das doch nicht, dass er dagegen ist... Das will ich damit sagen: Es werden zu schnell Aussagen getroffen, die zT völlig unreflektiert sind. Und das ist schade.





client schrieb:


> Dein letzter Satz ist doch ein Schuß ins eigene Knie!
> 
> Foren sind gefährlich.....?? Ich bin gewiß kein großer Fan der digitalen Welt, aber es gäbe vermutlich nicht einmal eine Diskussion über die 2m Regelung und ganz gewiß keine 36.000 Unterschrift für deren Abschaffung ohne Netz und das erkenne auch ich an! Das ist die positive Seite dieser "Schattenwelt".
> Jeder Hersteller unterliegt dem Gesetzen des www, ob er das nun will oder nicht. Und jeder verantwortungsvolle Leser bildet sich seine eigene Meinung zu Firmen und deren Produkten, mit oder ohne Zusatzinformation aus den diversen Foren.
> ...


----------



## muddymartin (10. Oktober 2013)

tosch74 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Dir mal ein paar andere Einträge anschaust, weißt Du, was ich meine. Da wird gleich der Stab in diesem Falle über CENTURION zerbrochen und es heißt sinngemäß "die Sch***ße" kaufe ich nicht mehr weil die doof sind". Nur, weil jemand etwas nicht bedingungslos unterstützt, heißt das doch nicht, dass er dagegen ist... Das will ich damit sagen: Es werden zu schnell Aussagen getroffen, die zT völlig unreflektiert sind. Und das ist schade.


 
Ok, das kann ich so nachvollziehen. Finde ich hier aber insgesamt noch sehr gemäßigt uns verhältnismaäßig sachlich. Im nachhinein würde ich es vielleicht auch nicht mehr hier reinstellen sondern an Tilman o. Helmut als PM schicken. Die entstandene Diskussion finde ich trotzdem wertig.

Vielleicht können wir nun unsere Energie wieder auf das eigentliche Ziel richten....


----------



## Stopelhopser (10. Oktober 2013)

http://www.regenbogen.de/(6cny65pfim800w4kos4)-mJmUyS/tipps-trends/reise-freizeit/1738/weg-mit-der-2-meter-regel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (10. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar bezog sich ausschließlich auf mögliche Diskussionsverläufe auf  facebook.



....drum schrieb ich ja auch "keiner" und nicht "fast keiner"


----------



## Tilman (10. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Dessen Produkt zukünft auch auf schmalen Wegen fährt (nichts anderes ist Mountainbiken), dessen Arrangement dafür sollte auch deutlich sichtbar sein, wenn andere schon die gesamte Vorarbeit leisten.
> Will man das nicht, dann sollte man das Geländerrad aus seinem Programm nehmen. Das ist aufrechte Firmenpolitik.



Man kann doch nicht bestimmen, auf welchem Weg eine Firma sich gegen die "2m-Regel" einsetzt bzw. ihr gewissermaßen unterstellen, wenn sie das nicht für Biker erkennbar tut, daß sie gegen die "2m-Regel" gar nichts macht.

Im übrigen gibt es jede Menge schmale Pfade, auf denen man mit jedem Fahrrad fahren kann. Die "2m-Regel" ist nicht nur mountainbikerfeindlch, sie ist allgemein fahrradfeindlich.


----------



## pezolived (10. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir nun unsere Energie wieder auf das eigentliche Ziel richten....



Genow! 

Wenn wir anfangen, uns untereinander zu zerstreiten, können wir auch gleich einpacken. Wenn wir aber stattdessen immer nur uns gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen und uns beteuern, daß wir die Guten sind, ist das auch nicht unbedingt zielführend. Wenn man Raucher zu den Anti-Raucher-Kampagnen befragt, Waffenliebhaber zu verschärften Waffengesetzen etc., ist auch von vorn herein klar, was dabei rauskommt. Ich frage mich daher, weswegen die Unterstützung von MTB-Herstellern oder sonstwie vom Markt profitierenden Unternehmen als so wichtig angesehen wird. Denen kann man als Außenstehender doch von vornherein Befangenheit und kommerzielles Interesse unterstellen.
Wir müssen stattdessen raus aus dem eigenen Saft, müssen an die Öffentlichkeit und sollten vielleicht mal mehr Argumente entwickeln und vortragen, die ein wenig von unserem konkreten Anliegen wegführen und es in einen größeren Kontext stellen, um evtl. Leute zu erreichen, die weder mit Mountainbiking, noch mit Wandern was am Hut haben. Wie funktioniert 'ne Gemeinschaft, wie geht man Minderheiten um, wie kriegt man die Kinder von den Spielkonsolen weg etc.? Solche Dinge, die womöglich geeignet wären, die Mutti an der Supermarktkasse anzusprechen.
Immer dran denken: Um viele Unterschriften zu erhalten, müssen einfach nur viele Leute von der Aktion wissen. Die brauchen selbst keine Radler zu sein, und das Fahrrad an sich erfreut sich in der Gesellschaft eines eigentlich nicht schlechten Rufes. Er ist jedenfalls besser als der von Knarren oder Zigaretten. 
Also her mit den Ideen!

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (10. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand von euch heute Mittag gegen 13.35 Uhr zufällig SWR3 gehört?
Ich war gerade in einer Ecke mit schlechtem Empfang und konnte nur heraushören, dass es um einen Drahtspanner ging.


----------



## axisofjustice (10. Oktober 2013)

http://www.dasding.de/tuebingen/Mou...tent/nid=601226/did=782168/1utmkfk/index.html


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke. Das müsste es gewesen sein. Die Aussage des Polizisten klingt jedenfalls vertraut (ein paar Fetzen hatte ich im Autoradio verstanden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (10. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> http://www.dasding.de/tuebingen/Mou...tent/nid=601226/did=782168/1utmkfk/index.html


Das kennen wir doch aber schon vor vor einigen Wochen? 
Wäre schade, wenn dieser Artikel alles wäre, was DasDing aus meiner Aufforderung zum Bericht über die 2m-Regel gemacht hat..


----------



## Freeride Bührer (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo schaut mal was da der Erste Preis ist : 

http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/


----------



## decay (10. Oktober 2013)

*rotfl*


----------



## powderJO (10. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hallo schaut mal was da der Erste Preis ist :
> 
> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/



es wächst zusammen, was zusammengehört ....






			
				pezolived schrieb:
			
		

> Wir müssen stattdessen raus aus dem eigenen Saft, müssen an die Öffentlichkeit und sollten vielleicht mal mehr Argumente entwickeln und vortragen, die ein wenig von unserem konkreten Anliegen wegführen und es in einen größeren Kontext stellen, um evtl. Leute zu erreichen, die weder mit Mountainbiking, noch mit Wandern was am Hut haben. Wie funktioniert 'ne Gemeinschaft, wie geht man Minderheiten um, wie kriegt man die Kinder von den Spielkonsolen weg etc.? Solche Dinge, die womöglich geeignet wären, die Mutti an der Supermarktkasse anzusprechen.
> Immer dran denken: Um viele Unterschriften zu erhalten, müssen einfach nur viele Leute von der Aktion wissen. Die brauchen selbst keine Radler zu sein, und das Fahrrad an sich erfreut sich in der Gesellschaft eines eigentlich nicht schlechten Rufes.



so ist es. nur biker anzusprechen reicht nicht. auch in hessen haben wir sehr viele unterstützer gewonnen, für die andere dinge viel wichtiger waren, als reine bikebelange.


----------



## pezolived (10. Oktober 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> auch in hessen haben wir sehr viele unterstützer gewonnen, für die andere dinge viel wichtiger waren, als reine bikebelange.



Wie seid ihr denn an die rangekommen? 

Ich habe mir gerade das hier nochmal durchgelesen:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...eitenregelungen_im_Lichte_des_Grundgesetz.pdf
Ich finde den Text prima und er gibt eine Menge argumentatives Rüstzeug für z.B. die allfälligen Diskussionen im Kommentarbereich der Online-Zeitungen. Das müßte man weiter ausbauen, um Betroffenheit zu schaffen, bei Leuten, die sich zunächst mal garnicht betroffen fühlen. Der Veggie-Day hat schließlich auch Leute auf die Palme gebracht, die überhaupt gar nie nicht jemals in öffentlichen Kantinen essen und die sich einfach nur verbeten haben, daß die Politik ihnen nun auch noch in die letzten Lebensbereiche reinquatschen will. Dies nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Genau das musste ich auch spontan denken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wer auch immer es war:
Vielen Dank für die sachliche und konstruktive Kommunikation mit Centurion auf deren FB Seite!  Da haben sich beide Seiten gut geschlagen! Dabei sollte man es belassen.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2013)

ab 20.15h heute kollektiver LIVE TICKER zu dem Bericht auf SWR Fernsehen auf https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Bis später!


----------



## TTT (10. Oktober 2013)

tosch74 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir mal ein paar andere Einträge anschaust, weißt Du, was ich meine. Da wird gleich der Stab in diesem Falle über CENTURION zerbrochen und es heißt sinngemäß "die Sch***ße" kaufe ich nicht mehr weil die doof sind". Nur, weil jemand etwas nicht bedingungslos unterstützt, heißt das doch nicht, dass er dagegen ist... Das will ich damit sagen: Es werden zu schnell Aussagen getroffen, die zT völlig unreflektiert sind. Und das ist schade.



Eigentlich ist das Thema hier durch aber da dies wohl ein persönlicher Angriff auf mich ist?, nehme ich mir das Recht (das Centurion ja zugestanden wird) heraus, hierzu noch mal Stellung zu beziehen:

Für mich gibt es keinen akzeptablen Grund, daß ein Hersteller, der davon lebt, daß eben gerade auf solchen Wegen gefahren wird, sich nicht öffentlich dafür einsetzt, daß dies auch legal möglich ist. Diese "dusch mich aber mach mich nicht naß" Mentalität hat auch die Organisatoren von Kirchzarten in die Resignation getrieben. Dort haben nämlich die Unternehmen, die Gastronomie und die Politiker zum größten Teil nicht Stellung bezogen aus dem einfachen Grund, nicht eine andere Gruppe (die Wanderer) zu Feinden zu bekommen. Aber jeder hat gehofft, daß sich andere um eine Lösung kümmern, die Kritik einstecken, auf Gewinn verzichten um selber davon zu profitieren. Denn auf die Gegenseite haben sie sich auch nicht geschlagen... Dann sind aber alle bestürzt, wenn plötzlich die Millionen fehlen.

Ich bin der Meinung, man muß für seine Überzeugungen eintreten, auch wenn das Ansehen oder Geld kostet und dafür trete ich ein und ich werde auch weiterhin die Firmen oder Einzelpersonen honorieren, die sich für die Allgemeinheit auch auf eigene Kosten einsetzen und die Firmen von meiner Liste streichen, die dies nicht tun. Und ich verwahre mich gegen die Behauptung dies unreflektiert zu tun. Denn spinnt man den Gedanken mal weiter, dann ist dieses Verhalten doch ein Grundübel, an dem unsere Gesellschaft krankt. Sonst gäbe es keinen Niedriglohnsektor, keine präkere Beschäftigung, keine Überfälle auf Leute in vollbesetzten U-Bahnen...


----------



## TTT (10. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wer auch immer es war:
> Vielen Dank für die sachliche und konstruktive Kommunikation mit Centurion auf deren FB Seite!  Da haben sich beide Seiten gut geschlagen! Dabei sollte man es belassen.



Fände es schön, wenn man die Stellungnahme hier auch noch posten könnte, da nicht alle bei Facebook sind und die erste Antwort ja auch hier öffentlich gemacht wurde.


----------



## powderJO (10. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr denn an die rangekommen?



unterschiedlich. sehr erfolgreich waren besonders kommentare und vor allem persönliche gespräche, in denen es zuerst um kinder, ihren bewgungsdrang und die verbote, denen sie überall ausgesetzt sind ging. daneben hat imho am meisten das argument "wenigstens im wald sollte es gleiche rechte für alle geben" gezogen. in kurz die besten gesellschaftspolitischen argumente, bei denen ich das gefühl hatte, die meisten befürworter zu bekommen:

freiraum für kinder - überall sonst sind sie reglementiert, da könnte doch wenigstens das spielen im wald freier sein.

kinder und jungendliche machen endlich mal sport und haben spaß an bewegung und dafür werden sie kriminalisiert

weg mit unsinnigen regelungen und bürokratiewahn

gleiches recht für alle, auch im wald. 

etc pp 


daraus folgt: man muss zuerst dahin, wo eltern sind: geht auf kinderspielplätze, verteilt dort die flyer an die eltern und redet mit ihnen, geht zu bürgertreffs, straßenfesten, wochenmärkten und verteilt da die flyer und erklärt das anliegen. wendet euch an die schulelternbeiräte (viele online und per mail anschreibbar), kinderbüros, an elternzeitschriften auf facebook ...

multiplikatoren außerhalb der bikeszene finden sich viele - man muss die argumentation halt anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (10. Oktober 2013)

Na super die Sendung im SWR fängt ja super an.


----------



## Docker (10. Oktober 2013)

Na da hat sich der SWR aber sauber auf die Seite der Wandersburschen geschlagen

Selbst die Anmoderation, in dem der Sprecher als Opfer der Biker dargestellt wurde, war eigentlich eine Frechheit!
Zum Glück war der Bericht so Kurz gehalten!

Gruss Doc


----------



## Beorn (10. Oktober 2013)

Hat den Bericht irgendjemand in der Mediathek gefunden? Oder fehlt er noch?


----------



## Matze. (10. Oktober 2013)

Docker schrieb:


> Na da hat sich der SWR aber sauber auf die Seite der Wandersburschen geschlagen
> 
> Selbst die Anmoderation, in dem der Sprecher als Opfer der Biker dargestellt wurde, war eigentlich eine Frechheit!
> Zum Glück war der Bericht so Kurz gehalten!
> ...





Da war nicht mehr zu erwarten, bei der Vorhersage


----------



## pezolived (10. Oktober 2013)

Dafür hat die Petition grad die 37.000 geknackt und wächst weiter im Minutentakt!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> dafür hat die petition grad die 37.000 geknackt und wächst weiter im minutentakt!


----------



## skaster (10. Oktober 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Hat den Bericht irgendjemand in der Mediathek gefunden? Oder fehlt er noch?



http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-w...54/nid=3477354/did=11976368/httmi6/index.html

oben rechts das kleine Fenster


----------



## powderJO (10. Oktober 2013)

depperter bericht auf schülerzeitungsniveau, in dem beide seiten nicht gut rüberkommen. 

tipp zur öffentlichkeitsarbeit: wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, was medien aus interviews machen, sendefreigabe nur erteilen, nachdem man den fertigen schnitt gesehen hat. wenn das nicht möglich ist, besser ganz darauf verzichten.


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Oktober 2013)

SWR...Ist das ein öffentlich rechtlicher Sender?! 
Ich war neugierig und habe mir die Sendung aufgezeichnet.
Revolverblatt-Niveau, mir kam die Galle hoch. 
So eine Art von Berichterstattung habe ich hier in NRW im WDR noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baentle (10. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, man muß für seine Überzeugungen eintreten, auch wenn das Ansehen oder Geld kostet und dafür trete ich ein und ich werde auch weiterhin die Firmen oder Einzelpersonen honorieren, die sich für die Allgemeinheit auch auf eigene Kosten einsetzen und die Firmen von meiner Liste streichen, die dies nicht tun. Und ich verwahre mich gegen die Behauptung dies unreflektiert zu tun. Denn spinnt man den Gedanken mal weiter, dann ist dieses Verhalten doch ein Grundübel, an dem unsere Gesellschaft krankt. Sonst gäbe es keinen Niedriglohnsektor, keine präkere Beschäftigung, keine Überfälle auf Leute in vollbesetzten U-Bahnen...



 Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung!
Es ist immer absolut bequem sich auf eine neutrale Position zurückzuziehen und die anderen die Arbeit machen zu lassen.
Wenn ich das nächste mal ein Bike anschaffe und mich dann daran erinnere, dass Firma ABC sich dafür eingesetzt hat, dass ich meinen Sport da betreiben kann, wo ich es liebe. Und Firma XYZ sich einfach gesagt hat "ich bin nur Fahrradhersteller und mit Politik habe ich nichts am Hut", dann entscheide ich mich bewusst für die Firma ABC, die sich in meinem Sinn und für meine Belange als Biker eingesetzt hat und nicht für die Firma, die sich auf ihrer neutralen Position ausruht. Natürlich hat die Firma XYZ das gute Recht, keine Position zu beziehen, aber dann muss sie eben auch auf mich als potentiellen Käufer verzichten. Da ich mich also sehr bewusst für ABC entscheiden werde, ist es mir mehr als schleierhaft, was das mit "unreflektiert" zu tun haben soll.


----------



## Athabaske (10. Oktober 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> depperter bericht auf schülerzeitungsniveau, in dem beide seiten nicht gut rüberkommen.
> 
> tipp zur öffentlichkeitsarbeit: wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, was medien aus interviews machen, sendefreigabe nur erteilen, nachdem man den fertigen schnitt gesehen hat. wenn das nicht möglich ist, besser ganz darauf verzichten.



...wie gut, dass uns Deine fundierte Meinung immer an der Seite steht!


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, erstmal vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte. 

Der Beitrag? Als ich die Anfrage bekam konnte ich schon eine gewisse Einseitigkeit im Gespräch heraushören. Ich solle einen Platz aussuchen wo wir dann "heruntersausen" können. Aber auf der anderen Seite war es ein Möglichkeit uns zu zeigen und es ist besser selbst zu reden, als dass über einen geredet wird. Ein lokaler Bikehändler hatte sich sogar erboten uns ein Bike zu leihen, aber das Angebot wurde abgelehnt, man wolle lieber der "neutrale Betrachter" sein.

Wir haben dann 3 Std. gedreht, uns sind 2 Waldarbeiter, 2 Pilzsucherinnen und 1 netter Wanderer begegnet. Leider wollten die nicht vor die Kamera. Der Nachmittag war entspannt, es war kaum was los im Wald und die Reporterin war ein bischen entäuscht das es so langweilig war. 

Ich bin mit dem Beitrag soweit zufrieden, als dass er unser Thema öffentlich macht. Die Inhalte waren leider unterdurchschnittlich. Der ausgefahrene Weg hat 3-4 Kurven mit so einer Rille. Die wird durch das Wasser vergrösster, da er im Freien liegt. Mgl. gilt dort nicht mal das Waldgesetz da er in den Reben liegt!! Er ist der am häufigst befahrene Trail im Renchtal und dafür wirklich gut in Schuss. 

In den Zeitungen haben wir das zu Anfang oft auch genug erlebt das wir kritisch betrachtet werden und jetzt kürzlich gab es mehrere positive Artikel. 

Ich danke auch an meine Mitdarsteller, die sich auch eine Menge Zeit genommen haben und z.T. auch interviewd wurden, die aber im Bericht leider weggelassen wurden.


----------



## Nerverider (10. Oktober 2013)

SWR = Schwäbischer Wanderfreunde Rundfunk


----------



## axisofjustice (10. Oktober 2013)

Immer dran denken: es gibt ja keine Negativ-Stimmen und insofern ist auch ein unterdurchschnittlicher Beitrag der Sache dienlich.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind aktuell nicht mehr die einzigen die aktiv sind:

http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...en-des-reittourismus-aendern_aid_1125507.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wir sind aktuell nicht mehr die einzigen die aktiv sind:
> 
> http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...en-des-reittourismus-aendern_aid_1125507.html



hm, die haben den Tourismus schon auf ihrer Seite!


----------



## TTT (10. Oktober 2013)

Also sooo schlecht finde ich den Bericht jetzt nicht. Natürlich stellt er nicht einseitig unserer Interessen dar, natürlich werden nicht alle Aspekte beleuchtet, natürlich wird das Thema ein wenig hochgepuscht...
Aber es ist auch keine Situation zu sehen, die wirklich gefährlich ist. Es wird auch nicht einseitig Position für die Wanderer bezogen, sondern beide Seiten dürfen einfach zu Wort kommen. Und die kleine Erosionsrinne... nun gut, das ist ein Problem, dem man sich stellen muß. Es gibt nun mal Idioten, die das cool finden mit blockierenden Reifen durch die Kurve zu driften. Und da kann man hier im Forum anfangen: Wenn die Mitarbeiter hier im Forum in Berichten wie über Ischgl http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/06/ab-in-berge-wir-erkunden-ischgl-foto-story-video/ solchen Müll abgeben: "Auch wenn es viele hier nicht lesen wollen  das ist Fräsen in Perfektion." (Bild 41), dann braucht man sich doch nicht wundern, daß dies an der einen oder anderen Stelle zu Wegeschäden führt, die bei denen, die Argumente gegen uns Biker suchen ein gefundenes Fressen sind. Ich finde da zieht nur das Argument, daß ein paar Verkehrsraudis auf den Straßen auch nicht ein generelles Autoverbot rechtfertigen. Dennoch sollten wir das Thema ernst nehmen und entsprechend angehen und da ist es auch gut, wenn man z.B. hier im Forum auf den entsprechenden Gegenwind gerade bei dem Bericht verweisen kann...


----------



## pezolived (10. Oktober 2013)

Hat doch gepaßt - und wir habe wieder ein bisschen mehr Öffentlichkeit erreicht. Daß der Sender das zielgruppengerecht aufbereitet und nicht das Gros seiner Zuschauer vor den Kopp haut, indem er sich uneingeschränkt auf unsere Seite stellt, war nicht anders zu erwarten. Wo haben die nur so schnell die gebrochene Hüfte ausgegraben?  Da können die Knickerbocker wieder schäumen.
Hier, "das Ding" ist auch vom SWR - halt für ein anderes Publikum und da ist die Perspektive auch gleich eine ganz andere.


----------



## TTT (10. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Wo haben die nur so schnell die gebrochene Hüfte ausgegraben?  Da können die Knickerbocker wieder schäumen.



Da klingeln bei mir die Alarmglocken! "Selbstjustiz" ist als Stichwort gefallen. Da fragt sich doch was war zuvor? Hat der Wanderer dem Biker die Stöcke in die Speichen gehauen oder warum ist es zur Selbstjustiz gekommen. Das war einer von 2 wirkliche Schwachen Punkten in dem Beitrag, daß dies nicht näher erläutert wurde!
Der Andere war in meinen Augen, daß die Bremsung und Durchfahrung der "Errosionskurve" nun wirklich keine Schäden verursacht hat!


----------



## Joshuast (10. Oktober 2013)

Der Bericht ist äußerst schädlich, da er die Argumentation der Grünen Politiker bestätigt, dass es einen Konflikt im Wald gibt und es damit Regelungsbedarf gibt. Vielleicht gewinnen wir paar Unterschriften, da die Petition noch mehr Reichweite bekommt, das hilft uns aber gar nichts, wenn die Entscheidungsträger tatsächlich glauben, dass es kriegsähnliche Zustände im Wald gibt. Da hilft auch die Richtigstellung der interviewten MTBler wenig, da ja von beiden Seiten Beispiele für den angeblichen Konflikt benannt werden.


----------



## pezolived (10. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Wenn die Mitarbeiter hier im Forum in Berichten wie über Ischgl http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/06/ab-in-berge-wir-erkunden-ischgl-foto-story-video/ solchen Müll abgeben: "Auch wenn es viele hier nicht lesen wollen  das ist Fräsen in Perfektion." (Bild 41), dann braucht man sich doch nicht wundern, daß dies an der einen oder anderen Stelle zu Wegeschäden führt, die bei denen, die Argumente gegen uns Biker suchen ein gefundenes Fressen sind.



Da rennst du bei mir 'ne offene Tür ein. Andererseits zeigt das schön, was dabei rauskommt, wenn man das Biking auf solche Hot-Spots konzentriert und damit kommerzialisiert. Es wächst dann auch ein Anspruchsdenken auf Seiten der Konsumenten, so eine "ich-hab-ja-auch-dafür-bezahlt"-Haltung - und wenn's nur die Liftkarte war. Besonders merkbefreit in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel sind dabei die Textpassagen, wo über die Spuren des Skitourismus gelästert wird. Eigenwahrnehmung vs. Fremdwahrnehmung, ein Paradebeispiel.


----------



## pezolived (11. Oktober 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Der Bericht ist äußerst schädlich, da er die Argumentation der Grünen Politiker bestätigt, dass es einen Konflikt im Wald gibt ...



Sehe ich anders. Wer schubst denn ohne Anlaß einen Wanderer über die Kante? Was war denn da vorher los - und was wäre gewesen, wenn's diese blöde Regel nicht gäbe und der Blockwart folglich nichts hätte, worauf er sich berufen könnte?
@_TTT_: Das mit der erodierten Kurve sehe ich ebenso als nicht tragisch an. Wenn für die Wanderer solch ein Rinnlein ein Problem darstellt, dann sollen sie ihrem Hobby lieber auf Asphalt nachgehen. Besonders putzig fand ich auch den Wegewart, der mit empörten Gesichtsausdruck an dem Schild rumgezupft hat. Möchte mal wissen, wie dessen Frau dem morgens den Tisch decken muß. Ob der wohl sein Frühstücksei noch findet, wenn's mal 5mm weiter links steht?


----------



## Beorn (11. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Tip!

Unterirdischer Journalismus! Aber scheint Aufmerksamkeit, Nachdenken und Unverständnis zu provozieren.


----------



## Joshuast (11. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Wer schubst denn ohne Anlaß einen Wanderer über die Kante? Was war denn da vorher los - und was wäre gewesen, wenn's diese blöde Regel nicht gäbe und der Blockwart folglich nichts hätte, worauf er sich berufen könnte?



Hoffen wir mal, dass bei den Entscheidungsträgern so weit gedacht wird. Ich glaube eher, die sehen den Bericht und fühlen sich bestätigt, da bei einem angeblich solch hohen Konfliktpotential unbedingt irgendein Gesetz/Regel da sein muss.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Der Bericht ist äußerst schädlich, (...) wenn die Entscheidungsträger tatsächlich glauben, dass es kriegsähnliche Zustände im Wald gibt.



Ja, wenn! Aber glücklicherweise gibt es ja mittlerweile auch andere Berichte und v.a. auch seriösere Berichte in seriöseren Medien. Es gibt zudem Schwarzwaldvereins-Sprecher die das Gegenteil sagen und Studien die das Gegenteil belegen. Wir müssen unserer Position nur Gehör verschaffen!

Aber an der Stelle mal eine ganz konkrete Frage an Dich @Joshuast:
was könntest Du dafür tun, dass es positivere Berichte gibt?

Ich nenne Dir gerne ein kleines, feines Beispiel dafür, wie man selbst aktiv werden kann:
- Bericht im Südkurier 
- Bericht im Schwarzwälder Boten 

Wenn Du dabei Unterstützung brauchst, melde Dich gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (11. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, wenn! Aber glücklicherweise gibt es ja mittlerweile auch andere Berichte und v.a. auch seriösere Berichte in seriöseren Medien. Es gibt zudem Schwarzwaldvereins-Sprecher die das Gegenteil sagen und Studien die das Gegenteil belegen. Wir müssen unserer Position nur Gehör verschaffen!
> 
> Aber an der Stelle mal eine ganz konkrete Frage an Dich @Joshuast:
> was könntest Du dafür tun, dass es positivere Berichte gibt?
> ...



Only bad news are good news!


----------



## Tilman (11. Oktober 2013)

@





> TTT: Das mit der erodierten Kurve sehe ich ebenso als nicht tragisch an. (....)  Besonders putzig fand ich auch den Wegewart, der mit empörten Gesichtsausdruck an dem Schild rumgezupft hat. Möchte mal wissen, wie dessen Frau dem morgens den Tisch decken muß. Ob der wohl sein Frühstücksei noch findet, wenn's mal 5mm weiter links steht?



Die Rinne kann eine ganz "normale" Erosionsrinne sein, die durch abschießendes Wasser immer tiefer wird. Wer die Rinne ggf. "angefangen" hat, ist nicht erwiesen. Müßte man sich näher ansehen.

Was der SWR mit dem Schild offenbaren will, habe ich, offen gesagt, nicht verstanden. 

Kann nicht jeder Pilzesammler das Schild beim Festhalten erwischt haben, damit er die Böschung heile 'runterkommt


----------



## TTT (11. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Was der SWR mit dem Schild offenbaren will, habe ich, offen gesagt, nicht verstanden.
> 
> Kann nicht jeder Pilzesammler das Schild beim Festhalten erwischt haben, damit er die Böschung heile 'runterkommt



Vermutlich wollten die den Wegewart nur in Ausübung seiner Tätigkeit zeigen.


----------



## Tilman (11. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Vermutlich wollten die den Wegewart nur in Ausübung seiner Tätigkeit zeigen.



"Vermutlich" ist treffend ausgedrückt, 'was genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Oktober 2013)

Auch aus dem Norden gibt es Unterstützung für die Petition:

http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=7399


----------



## Tilman (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe einen Spezi in Kyiv (Ukraine), der will socch wohl auch noch eintragen


----------



## powderJO (11. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wie gut, dass uns Deine fundierte Meinung immer an der Seite steht!



gern geschehen.





mein beitrag sollte keine kritik an den beteiligten bikern darstellen, die eben alles versuchen, unser anliegen in die öffentlichkeit zu tragen. er sollte nur zur vorsicht anregen, denn der umgang mit medien ist nicht wirklich einfach. gerade in zeiten, in denen es selbst den ör vorrangig um quote geht und nicht mehr um neutrale berichterstattung. 

vorsicht deshalb, weil



> Only bad news are good news!



eben nicht stimmt. vordergründig verschaffen zwar auch schlechte nachrichten aufmerksamkeit, aber langfristig schaden sie dem image - und dienen als perfekte vorlage für entscheidungsträger. z.b. nach dem motto "ihr wollt zahlen für die angeblichen schweren unfälle?" "schaut euch den bericht des swr an, da habt ihr schon ein beispiel" wie dieser bericht zustande kam, ob die story sich überhaupt so abgespielt hat, wird dann zweitrangig. es war im tv und damit stimmt es. 

und was wir alle in den print- und online-medien durch kommentare, leserbriefe in richtige licht rücken können, funktioniert dort eben nicht. 

deshalb: wenn man sich nicht 100prozentig sicher ist, das ausgewogen berichtet wird, keine freigabe erteilen. ausgewogen meint ausgewogen - also eine faire, neutrale berichterstattung, ich erwarte keine jubelperser-berichte.


----------



## Tilman (11. Oktober 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> deshalb: wenn man sich nicht 100prozentig sicher ist, das ausgewogen berichtet wird, keine freigabe erteilen. ausgewogen meint ausgewogen - also eine faire, neutrale berichterstattung, ich erwarte keine jubelperser-berichte.


 


"Only bad news are good news" war nicht meine Meinung, sodnern ich meine, daß dies die Arbeitsgrundlage vieler Journalisten ist.


----------



## Docker (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab gerade mal unseren Betriebsrat angeschrieben.
Mal schauen ob ich die Erlaubnis bekomme, an unseren Fahrradstellplätzen eine Aushang zu machen,
Bei ca. 4000 Mitarbeitern und geschätzten 600 Rädern die an diversen Radständern rund um den Standort abgestellt sind, vieleicht kommt da noch was zusammen.

Bei der Menge an grosssen Firmen im Ländle könnte sich das evtl lohnen, 
dort die Belegschaft auf das Thema aufmerksam zu machen.

Gruß Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshuast (11. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, wenn! Aber glücklicherweise gibt es ja mittlerweile auch andere Berichte und v.a. auch seriösere Berichte in seriöseren Medien. Es gibt zudem Schwarzwaldvereins-Sprecher die das Gegenteil sagen und Studien die das Gegenteil belegen. Wir müssen unserer Position nur Gehör verschaffen!
> 
> Aber an der Stelle mal eine ganz konkrete Frage an Dich @_Joshuast_:
> was könntest Du dafür tun, dass es positivere Berichte gibt?
> ...



Mein Beitrag war nicht als Kritik an den im Fernsehbeitrag vorkommenden MTBler gedacht, die haben ihre Sache sehr gut gemacht. Auch großen Respekt an das Engagement der Schonacher und denjenigen, die für die weitere positive Presse sorgen. 

Ich selbst habe bisher nur mit paar Kommentaren unter Onlinezeitungsartikeln, Facebooks-Likes und Unterschriften-Akquirieren im privaten Umfeld, geholfen.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe bisher nur mit paar Kommentaren unter Onlinezeitungsartikeln, Facebooks-Likes und Unterschriften-Akquirieren im privaten Umfeld, geholfen.



Dir ist der SWR-Bericht gegen den Strich gegangen. Das ist gut! 
Du hast Dir die Mühe gemacht, das hier kundzutun. Das ist sehr gut!
Du bis online aktiv. Prima! Und danke dafür!

Genau so Leute brauchen wir! Aber wir brauchen sie eben auch in der realen Welt, im persönlichen Gespräch mit den Wanderern, Bikern, Vereinen, Ämtern und Politikern vor Ort. Die Petition gibt uns Rückenwind, aber den müssen wir auch nutzen. Sonst war es nur ein digitaler Sturm im Wasserglas. Einige von uns machen schon ganz viel in der Richtung. Davon brauchen wir noch mehr, damit es klappt!


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Oktober 2013)

Heute auf Facebook: 


_Ach, Lörrach!

In Lörrach wurde kürzlich ein Verwarnungsgeld wegen Befahrens eines Weges unter 2 Meter Breite verhängt. Als Zeuge trat ein zuständiger Revierleiter auf. (s. Kopie des Bescheids)

Ebenfalls in Lörrach wurde von Forstarbeitern ein denkmalgeschützter Weg samt historischer Wallanlage aus dem Dreißigjährigen Krieg zerstört. Der zuständige Revierleiter bedauert dies und gelobt Besserung. In Lörrach wurde auf eine Anzeige verzichtet, da man in der Vergangenheit so gut mit dem Forst zusammengearbeitet habe. (s. Link zum Artikel)

Stellt sich die Frage nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit, oder?

Und es stellt sich die Frage, ob es wirklich notwendig ist, dass wie in diesem Fall immer wieder Waldwege - egal ob über oder unter 2 Meter Breite - durch das Anlegen von geschotterten Forststraßen zerstört werden.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/forstarbeiter-machen-wall-aus-dem-dreissigjaehrigen-krieg-platt_


Der Beitrag hat jetzt schon eine Reichweite von 28000 Usern und wurde 160 Mal geteilt. Der in der W2MR Aktion bisher deutlich erfolgreichste Artikel.
Update 17:29Uhr: 40.000 User, 218 geteilt
.


----------



## zoryfl (11. Oktober 2013)

Wir sollten dem armen Kerl einen Orden verleihen.. und dem OberFörster einen Dankesbrief schicken!


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Oktober 2013)

Die Landrätin im Kreis Lörrach ist Frau Marion Dammann ist. Gleichzeitig ist Sie Vorsitzende Naturpark Südschwarzwald e.V.

Und was finden wir da auf der Webseite des Naturparkes?
http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/shop_service/aktuell/fahrtzielnatur

Sie lassen sich über zahlreiche Wander- und Erlebnispfade, Mountainbike- und Schneeschuh-Trails, Tourenrad- und E-Bike-Routen sowie Langlaufloipen erkunden.

Und auf der Landratsamt Seite?
http://www.loerrach-landkreis.de/servlet/PB/menu/1553632/index.html
Mountainbiker bevorzugen die verschiedenen Lagen des Schwarzwaldes mit ihren eigens beschilderten Mountainbike-Trails.

Da fragen nicht nur wir, wo sind den die Trails? Nachfragen unter den auf den Webseiten angegebenen Kontaktadressen erwünscht.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2013)

Apropos Orden:
der Handels- und Gewerbeverein Bad Rappenau hätte auch einen verdient! 
Bitte gerne dort liken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (11. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Da fragen nicht nur wir, wo sind den die Trails? Nachfragen unter den auf den Webseiten angegebenen Kontaktadressen erwünscht.


 
Done


----------



## Freeride Bührer (11. Oktober 2013)

Hi wie können wir die  231000 Leser der Sportbild über unser
handeln informieren ? 

https://www.facebook.com/SportBILD

Vielleicht könnte Heiko mal anfragen ob da was geht ?
Immer nur über Fußball berichten ist ja auch langweilig ...........


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2013)

uuuuhhh Bild Zeitung, bin mir nicht sicher, ob die daraus nicht den gleichen unguten Brei machen wie der SWR?! Oder ist die Sport Bild da seriöser?

BILD: "Also jetzt erzählen se ma, wie issn das mit den Wanderern? Die sind furchtbar, oder?"
Biker: "Geht eigentlich. Manche sind richtig nett und fragen..." 
BILD: "Hrmpf! Aber Sie haben doch bestimmt auch schon mal einen Stock abgekriegt, oder? 
Biker: "Eigentlich nicht."
BILD: "Nicht?"
Biker: "Nein."
BILD: "Wie jetzt? Und dafür lassen sie mich hierher kommen? Das ist doch keine Story! Ist das doch nicht!"
Biker: "Also, mir persönlich..."
BILD: "Nein, nein, hören Sie auf, Das interessiert keinen, das können wir so nich' schreiben! Was machen wir denn da jetzt...?""
Biker: "Also, mir persönlich geht es ja v.a. um das Naturerlebnis..."
BILD: "Paperlapapp! Natur! Das interessiert doch keine Sau!" 
Biker: "Ja, aber..."
BILD: "Obwohl, warten se ma... Sie haben doch bestimmt schon mal ein Bambi über den Haufen gefahren, oder? Oder?!"
Biker: "Äh, nein... Wieso sollte ich? Es geht doch auch nicht um..."
BILD: "Nicht mal ein ganz klitzekleines Bambi? Oder einen H a s e n?"
Biker: "Nein!"
BILD: "Sind Sie überhaupt Biker?"
Biker: "Ja, klar..."
BILD: "Aber eher so ein Kuschel-Biker, oder? Naja, komm' Rolf hier kommen wir nicht weiter. Da vorne habe ich so einen mit Knieschützern und Motorradhelm gesehen. Der sah wie'n echter Biker aus. Das macht sich auch auf dem Foto besser. Lass uns den mal fragen."


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hi wie können wir die  231000 Leser der Sportbild über unser
> handeln informieren ?


Ich glaube das ist nicht unsere Zielgruppe. Da würde vermutlich viel Gegenwind kommen.

Ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (11. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist nicht unsere Zielgruppe. Da würde vermutlich viel Gegenwind kommen.
> 
> Ich würde es nicht machen.




Ok war nur so ne Idee , aber schon schade das eine Zeitung die sich Sport Bild nennt nur Fußball im Programm hat !


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Heute auf Facebook:
> 
> 
> _Ach, Lörrach!
> ...


_

Diese Geschichte spricht auch den normal Bürger an, zweierlei Maß und Abzocke._


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Ok war nur so ne Idee , aber schon schade das eine Zeitung die sich Sport Bild nennt nur Fußball im Programm hat !



Schade, dass sich ein Amt, dass sich Sportamt nennt, nur um Sportler kümmert, die in Vereinen organisiert sind und Sportplätze sowie Sporthallen brauchen. 

Aber vielleicht können wir auch froh sein, dass die sich nicht um uns kümmern...


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gerade drei Radsportvereine im Umkreis angeschrieben, hauptsächlich RR, aber ich hoffe auf positiven Bescheid, dass der Petition-Link auf deren Seite gepostet wird und damit noch ein paar Stimmen mehr aus NRW kommen.


----------



## amerryl (11. Oktober 2013)

Leserbrief im Schwarzwälder Boten:


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe zum gestrigen Beitrag einen langen Kommentar auf der FB Seite von "Zur Sache BW" hinterlassen.

https://www.facebook.com/ZurSacheBW/posts/240523379405421?comment_id=1054348&notif_t=like

Bitte liken

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Bührer (11. Oktober 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> Leserbrief im Schwarzwälder Boten:



Das ist schon der Zweite negative Leserbrief , könnte 
Da vielleicht ein Wort gewannter von uns was schreiben ?


----------



## client (11. Oktober 2013)

Freeride BÃ¼hrer schrieb:


> Ok war nur so ne Idee , aber schon schade das eine Zeitung die sich Sport Bild nennt nur FuÃball im Programm hat !


Da gibt es uralte Sendungen, eine davon nennt sich Sportschau, ist aber nur eine FuÃballschau.., auÃer der FuÃball ist in der Winter- oder Sommerpause...

Roc dâAzur 2013 
WÃ¤ren dort nicht auch einige tausend Stimme zu holen?


----------



## kopfkissen (11. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich habe zum gestrigen Beitrag einen langen Kommentar auf der FB Seite von "Zur Sache BW" hinterlassen.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ZurSacheBW/posts/240523379405421?comment_id=1054348&notif_t=like
> 
> ...


done und ebenfalls einen Kommentar hinterlassen


----------



## amerryl (11. Oktober 2013)

Ist beim Wasgau Marathon schon jemand aktiv?

Sollte ich morgen meinen Hintern schon so früh aus dem Bett bekommen,
werde ich  mal schauen ob ich ein paar Listen auslegen darf.


----------



## muddymartin (11. Oktober 2013)

In etwa so wird wohl das vielgepriesene Anlegen von reinen MTB Strecken zukünftig aussehen

http://www.zak.de/artikel/177406/Rosenfeld-Die-Enttaeuschung-ist-gross


----------



## client (12. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> In etwa so wird wohl das vielgepriesene Anlegen von reinen MTB Strecken zukünftig aussehen
> 
> http://www.zak.de/artikel/177406/Rosenfeld-Die-Enttaeuschung-ist-gross


 "Das überplante Gelände ist im *Regionalplanentwurf* als Grünzug ausgewiesen."

"im Regionalplanentwurf", es ist also nur ein Entwurf!
Ein Schelm der böses denkt. Entwürfe kann man ändern. Wird man aber nicht, solange die "Truppen" der Volksfolklore das "Schiff" mitsteuern.
Erst dann, wenn eine Petition gegen die 2m Regel 500.000 Unterschriften zusammen bringt, erst dann werden unsere Lobby- Volksvertreter auch uns, die Biker als Lobby ernst nehmen.
Also Nie!
Mich erstaunt bei aller Freude über die bisherige Teilnehmerzahl an der Petition dennoch die geringe Reichweite, die wir erzielt haben. Das kann auch niemand schönreden, ausser er ist in der FDP.
Wenn ich nur in München die Anzahl der Bike und Radsportgeschäft addiere und diese Geschäfte nur 5% ihrer Kunden zur Unterschrift bewegen würden, dann kann ich mir ausmalen, wie hoch eine Deutschlandweite Zahl aussehen könnte. Was ist in unseren Reihen nur los, dass sich tatsächlich nur wenige zur Unterschrift ermutigt fühlen. Gleichgültigkeit, Unwissenheit.....?

Bleibt weiterhin nur der soziale Ungehorsam; also weiterhin dort biken, wo man es vor sich, und im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit, vor seinen Kinder verantworten kann. Also grundsätzlich schon einmal dort, wo Erntemaschinen, Kettensägen oder Jäger- M-Klassen eingesetzt werden. Da kann man nichts falsch machen, da dort der Biker immer der ist, der am Umweltfreundlichsten unterwegs ist. 
So mache ich es seit 25 Jahren und so mache ich es weiter, solange mir die Kraft zum Biken bleibt.


----------



## Tilman (12. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Das ist schon der Zweite negative Leserbrief , könnte
> Da vielleicht ein Wort gewannter von uns was schreiben ?



Done

Wer Zeitungstexte postet, bitte immer mit Erscheinungsdatum!!!!! 
Sonst


----------



## zoryfl (12. Oktober 2013)

Die 38.000 sind geknackt!


----------



## Boelthor (12. Oktober 2013)

Der Verfasser des Leserbriefes Hans Geiger ist uebrigens der Jagdvorstand der Region. Der Leserbrief ist also nicht zum Wohle der Wanderer verfasst, sondern lediglich zum Wohle der Jaeger, schlieszlich fuerchten diese, nichts mehr zu schieszen, wenn es noch mehr Menschen im Wald gibt. Warum der Leserbrief veroeffentlicht wurde ist auch klar. Schlieszlich will man sich als Zeitung auch immer gut mit den "Beruehmtheiten" aus dem Dorf stellen.
Ich bezweifle darum auch, dass ein Leserbrief "Pro-Biker" jemals veroeffentlicht werden wuerde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (12. Oktober 2013)

Wer Zeit hat der kann sich hier noch an der Diskussion beteiligen.
https://www.facebook.com/ZurSacheBW/posts/240523379405421
.
.


----------



## amerryl (12. Oktober 2013)

tilman schrieb:


> done
> 
> wer zeitungstexte postet, bitte immer mit erscheinungsdatum!!!!!
> Sonst



11. 10.2013


----------



## Tilman (12. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wer Zeit hat der kann sich hier noch an der Diskussion beteiligen.
> https://www.facebook.com/ZurSacheBW/posts/240523379405421
> .
> .



Wenn man Show macht, dann soll man keine Eigentore schießen Der SWR tat es, ich habe es auch erst beim genaueren Hinsehen gemerkt.

Im eigenen Studio beweist der Sender, daß auf einem schmalen Weg Begegnungen zwischen Biker und Wanderer problemlos möglich sind oder zumindest sein können. Noch nicht mal erschrocken (Regie oder nicht Regie) ist Herr Bratzler bei der "Begegnung".


----------



## Tilman (12. Oktober 2013)

Hier nun das Video in Youtube


----------



## JayDee1982 (12. Oktober 2013)

Hmmmmm was soll man zu dem Bericht nun sagen.....
Ich hab ihn gesehen....
Ich empfinde ihn als recht "einseitig" 

Und der Wanderer am Ende ist auch nicht schlecht..... der Biker, der ihn vom Weg befördert hat, tat dies sicher auch nur aus Spaß an der Freude und ohne ersichtlichen Grund...... 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das es da eine Vorgeschichte gab und der Biker hat das Recht der Selbstverteidigung genutzt..... Aber das kann man ja nicht sagen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke für das Video. Im Archiv fehlt leider die Ankündigung.
Damit Erinnert der Bericht noch mehr an eine Parodie auf RTL II.
Ich bedauere Euch Baden-Württemberger nun auch noch wegen Eures dritten Programms.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boelthor (12. Oktober 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Und der Wanderer am Ende ist auch nicht schlecht..... der Biker, der ihn vom Weg befördert hat, tat dies sicher auch nur aus Spaß an der Freude und ohne ersichtlichen Grund......
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das es da eine Vorgeschichte gab und der Biker hat das Recht der Selbstverteidigung genutzt..... Aber das kann man ja nicht sagen.



Ich denke nicht, dass es da eine Vorgeschichte gibt. Da es ohnehin lediglich eine Geschichte ist. Denn wenn es wahr waere, dann ist es ein unglaublicher Zufall, dass der Mann puenktlich zum Drehbeginn verletzt ist. 
Dem SWR war die Thematik wohl nicht reiserisch genug und so hat man noch einen Freiwiligen gesucht, der mit Kruecken durch den Wald humpelt. Die Sendezeit hat eine ausfuehrliche Geschichte dann nicht mehr zugelassen.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Oktober 2013)

Nein, die Geschichte ist schon älter und der Geschädigte geisterte bereits durch die Medien...


----------



## Tilman (13. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Danke für das Video. Im Archiv fehlt leider die Ankündigung.(.....)



Informationsmanipulation beginnt an der Wurzel!

Ob mit Absicht, sei dahingestellt, aber der SWR schreibt ja im FB, AnchorMan Bratzel _wolle_ informieren. Zwischen Wollen und Können liegt oft ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Der entsprechend vernichtende "Code" in Arbeitszeugnissen wäre "Herr B. bemühte sich ernsthaft...."


----------



## Tilman (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte nicht übel Lust, beim Hallen-Crossrennen in Mannheim am 9.11. Unterschriften zu sammeln.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo tolle Stellungsnahmen auf Seite 13 /14 des Schwarzwaldvereins 
Magazins :

http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/pdf/zeitschrift/2013_03.pdf


----------



## Boelthor (13. Oktober 2013)

Wieso war der Bericht im SWR so ueberaus einseitig und der Artikel im Magazin des Schwarzwaldvereins neutral und sachlich? Wobei ich das ewige Thema mit den Beschaedigungen schlammiger Wege durch Mountainbiker nicht mehr hoeren kann. Ein Wanderer, der in ein Schlammloch tretet, macht den Weg genauso kaputt. Auszerdem ist doch auch die Frage, weshalb es dort so schlammig wird. Unser Wald kann durch Fehlbewirtschaftung einfach nicht genuegend Wasser aufnehmen. Und das ist nicht die Schuld der Biker.


----------



## HelmutK (13. Oktober 2013)

Auf Facebook zu http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...n-Fussgaengern-vorbehalten;art1157835,2250192 gepostet: 

Bonde bleibt dabei?

Über dpa wird heute gemeldet, dass laut Minster Bonde schmale Waldwege weiter den Fußgängern vorbehalten bleiben sollen. Aber statt auf unsere Argumente einzugehen, finden wir in der angeführten Anwort auf eine Anfrage der CDU-Landtagsfraktion http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/3000/15_3991_D.pdf nur Plattitüden und heiße Luft, aber keine Substanz. Haben Herr Bonde und sein Ministerium etwa nicht unsere Stellungnahme http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldwegenutzung_im_Spannungsverhaltnis.pdf gelesen? Wir unterstellen mal, dass man das getan und erkannt hat, dass die 2-Meter-Regel eigentlich abgeschafft gehört. Aber warum beharrt Herr Bonde trotz unserer auf dem landesweiten Pauschalverbot? Steckt er jetzt den Kopf in den Sand und will die Sache aussitzen? Da erwarten wir aber mehr von ihm und der Politik.

Lieber Herr Bonde,

was ist denn daran so schwer, eine einmal gefasste Meinung zu ändern? Ist es Ihre Politik, statt auf Eigenverantwortung und Rücksichtnahme auf landesweite Pauschalverbote zu setzen? Das kann es doch nicht sein! Gehen Sie einen Schritt weiter und fragen sich einmal ehrlich:

Braucht Baden-Württemberg wirklich das "strengste" Waldgesetz Deutschlands? Wäre es nicht besser, wenn man wie in Thüringen einfach mal einen alten Zopf abschneidet und die 2-Meter-Regel abschafft? Was ist denn daran so schlecht, wenn man auf Eigenverantwortung und Rücksichtnahme setzt und diese stärkt? Mißtrauen Sie etwas den Bürgern, Wanderern und Radfahrern, dass die das nicht hinbekommen?

Das sind unbequeme Fragen und wir werden weiter unbequem bleiben. Aber wir bieten Ihnen, der Politik und allen Verbänden und Organisationen in Baden-Württemberg auch eine konkrete Lösung an:

Was spricht denn gegen eine Regelung wie in Hessen? Miteinander und mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme auf allen Wegen und mit einem klar geregelten Vorrang für Fußgänger und Fahrer von Krankenfahrstühlen? Würde es dem liberalen Baden-Württemberg nicht auch gut zu Gesichte stehen, wenn man dazu gemeinsam mit allen Verbänden eine Vereinbarung Wald und Sport erarbeitet, die ein liberaleres Waldgesetz ergänzt und ihm einen breiten gesellschaftlichen Konsens gibt? 

Seien Sie mutig und springen Sie über Ihren Schatten. Ein großer deutscher Bundeskanzler sprach einmal davon, dass man mehr Demokratie wagen solle. Lassen Sie uns das aufgreifen und einfach mehr Eigenverantwortung und Rücksichtnahme im Waldgesetz wagen!

Ihre DIMB


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. Oktober 2013)

Boelthor schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es da eine Vorgeschichte gibt. Da es ohnehin lediglich eine Geschichte ist. Denn wenn es wahr waere, dann ist es ein unglaublicher Zufall, dass der Mann puenktlich zum Drehbeginn verletzt ist.
> Dem SWR war die Thematik wohl nicht reiserisch genug und so hat man noch einen Freiwiligen gesucht, der mit Kruecken durch den Wald humpelt. Die Sendezeit hat eine ausfuehrliche Geschichte dann nicht mehr zugelassen.



Ich gehe davon aus, das die "Geschichte" schon länger vorbei ist.... daher wandert der Wanderer wieder.

Als Vorgeschichte kann ich mir vorstellen:

Wanderer mault den Biker an, der zeigt sich uneinsichtig, erklärt (vielleicht) noch sachlich die Lage/seine Meinung, die Diskusion wird heftiger, weil der Biker ja uneinsichtig und der Wanderer eigentlich im Recht ist.

Der Wanderer wird Handgreiflich, der Biker wehrt sich/reist sich los und dabei rutscht der Wanderer vom Weg und stürzt unglücklich.

Damit das ja nun Medienwirksam ist, hat der Biker den Wanderer aus Spaß an der Freude keinen Hang sondern einen Berg absichtlich und vorsätzlich herunter gestoßen.
Man will hier eben geziehlt ein Feinbild "Biker" aufbauen, was ja auch sehr leicht ist.
Denn jeder Wanderer/Spaziergänger hatte schon negative erfahrungen mit einem Radler.... Da unterscheidet man dann nicht mehr zwischen RR-Fahrer oder MTB-Fahrer oder mit dem der mit einem Rad durch die Fußgängerzone brettert.
Man nimmt einfach nur die Schlechte erfahrung mit......

Jeder Biker hat sicher auch schon mal eine nicht so positive Erfahrung mit einem Wanderer/Fußgänger/Jogger/Nordic-Walker gemacht.....

Wenn man sich dann einmal wirklich überlegt, wie wieviele Begegnugen positiv waren, dann stellt man fest, das es mehr gutes wie schlechtes gibt.
Dazu darf man aber nicht immer das Stammtischgerede glauben.... und muss sich sein eigenes Bild machen, was viele aber nicht machen.


----------



## Magico80 (13. Oktober 2013)

Was ist wahrscheinlicher? Daß auf die Suche des SWR sich ein Rentner meldet dem das wirklich passiert ist und der noch zufälligerweise noch an Krücken läuft oder daß sich der Jagdverein, Wanderverein oder sonst ein "Heimatsverein" die sich geistig in längs vergangener Zeiten noch befinden, jemanden mit einer Story und 2 Krücken ausgestattet an Drehort schickt?

Medien sind perfekt im Dinge erfinden und zu manipulieren.


----------



## Boelthor (13. Oktober 2013)

Neimand hat gesagt, dass ihm das wirklich passiert ist. Da hat der Kameramann einen Vater, der seine Rente aufbessern will... Nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (13. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Nein, die Geschichte ist schon älter und der Geschädigte geisterte bereits durch die Medien...



Hast du uns ein paar nähere Infos darüber?

ciao heiko


----------



## muddymartin (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass es zielführend ist, der Wanderfraktion Manipulation vorzuwerfen. Das hier Dinge aus der subjektiven Sichtweise medial instrumentalisiert werden ist doch nachvollziehbarm das machen wir doch mit dem Drahtseilspanner in Albstadt genauso. Alles Einzeltäter, die mit der jeweiligen Gruppe nichts zu tun haben. Beides ist zu verurteilen. Wie wollen wir zukünftig auf den Trails friedlich und rücksichtsvoll koexistieren, wenn auch wir erstmal das Schlechte beim anderen suchen.
Die Botschaft ist, dass solche Dinge passieren, so wie jeden Tag im Straßenverkehr auch, es gibt halt immer unverbesserliche. Aber in 99% der Fälle hat man es doch mit vernünftigen Leuten zu tun.


----------



## TTT (13. Oktober 2013)

Das sind doch Verschwörungstheorien. Das entscheidende Wort in dem Bericht ist doch "Selbstjustiz". Ein Unfall ist keine Selbstjustiz! Also ist dem ganzen etwas vorausgegangen, was dann dazu führte daß der Wanderer den Hang runter ist!
Ich selber habe schon erlebt, daß uns ein Wanderer angegriffen hat, nachdem wir an ihm vorbeigeschoben hatten und wieder aufsteigen wollten! Hätten wir uns gewehrt und den Mann den Hang runtergeschubst würde das wohl als solcher Fall dargestellt werden, obwohl es dann wohl eigentlich eher selbstverteidigung gewesen wäre!
Man sollte also mal nach dem genauen Hergang fragen, anstatt das ganze als erfunden ab zu tun.


----------



## TTT (13. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hallo tolle Stellungsnahmen auf Seite 13 /14 des Schwarzwaldvereins
> Magazins :
> 
> http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/pdf/zeitschrift/2013_03.pdf



Sorry, ich kann da nichts tolles finden. Die positivste Stellungsnahme von einem Mountainbikebeführworter ist die, daß die Ausweisung einiger Strecken eine tolle Sache ist...
Wenn man die anderen Texte liest, wird es einem schlecht! Da ist es schon heftig umstritten, ob 850km im Schwarzwald als Singletrails ausgewiesen werden sollen, die SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH aus stillgelegten Wanderwegen und nur mit Zustimmung des SWV ausgewiesen werden dürfen!
Die Anekdoten von tödlichen Unfällen sind auch wieder zu finden...


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Das sind doch Verschwörungstheorien. Das entscheidende Wort in dem Bericht ist doch "Selbstjustiz". Ein Unfall ist keine Selbstjustiz! Also ist dem ganzen etwas vorausgegangen, was dann dazu führte daß der Wanderer den Hang runter ist!
> Ich selber habe schon erlebt, daß uns ein Wanderer angegriffen hat, nachdem wir an ihm vorbeigeschoben hatten und wieder aufsteigen wollten! *Hätten wir uns gewehrt und den Mann den Hang runtergeschubst würde das wohl als solcher Fall dargestellt werden, obwohl es dann wohl eigentlich eher selbstverteidigung gewesen wäre!
> Man sollte also mal nach dem genauen Hergang fragen, anstatt das ganze als erfunden ab zu tun.*



Und genau das meine ich ja auch.
Aber der Wanderer kann sich ja nicht hinstellen und sagen wie es wirklich war, denn damit würde er sich ja sebst belasten und aufzeigen was für ein "friedlicher" Geselle er ist. 
Er würde dann auch jede Menge Antipatie ernten.... 
Stellt er sich aber als das arme Opfer dar, dann gibt es jede Menge " Ach du armer Wanderer, alle Biker sind böse...."


----------



## Boelthor (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass bei unseren Medien so viel Hintergrund vorhanden ist. Ich glaube da eher an meine Gebrueder-Grimm-Theorie. Es war einmal...


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann da nichts tolles finden. Die positivste Stellungsnahme von einem Mountainbikebeführworter ist die, daß die Ausweisung einiger Strecken eine tolle Sache ist...
> Wenn man die anderen Texte liest, wird es einem schlecht! Da ist es schon heftig umstritten, ob 850km im Schwarzwald als Singletrails ausgewiesen werden sollen, die SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH aus stillgelegten Wanderwegen und nur mit Zustimmung des SWV ausgewiesen werden dürfen!
> Die Anekdoten von tödlichen Unfällen sind auch wieder zu finden...




Was ich sehr lustig finde in dem Text ist, dass sich alle an einen Tisch setzen..... Der Schwarzwaldverein, der Tourismusverband, die Komunen, usw aber Biker sind keine vertreten.... Da kommt dann ein sehr bikerfreuntlicher Kompromiss bei raus


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. Oktober 2013)

Boelthor schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass bei unseren Medien so viel Hintergrund vorhanden ist. Ich glaube da eher an meine Gebrueder-Grimm-Theorie. Es war einmal...




An deine Theorie glaub ich weniger....
So einen Fall hat es mit 100%iger Sicherheit schon gegeben, ob genau mit dem gezeigten Wanderer, lass ich mal offen....

Ich denke bei den Medien ist genug Hintergrund vorhanden, das sie wissen, wie man was machen muss, dammit es was bringt.

Was bei dem Fall einfach fehlt ist: *Was ist dem Sturz vorausgegangen?*

Und hier gibt es ja nur die Sichtweise des Wanderers..... Ich hätte gerne noch den Biker dazu gehört, warum er den Wanderer "absichtlich" und "mit Vorsatz" mit so einer Wucht gestoßen hat, dass dieser einen Salto gemacht hat.


----------



## Boelthor (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube den Medien grundsaetzlich nie. Auszer wenn ich zuvor schon anderweitig davon mitbekommen, oder mich selbst davon ueberzeugt habe. Daher glaube ich auch nicht, dass genau dieser Mann von diesem Fall betroffen ist. Es mag sein, dass es solch einen Fall irgendwann, irgendwo auf der Welt schon mal gegeben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (13. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Bonde,
> 
> Seien Sie mutig und springen Sie über Ihren Schatten. Ein großer deutscher Bundeskanzler sprach einmal davon, dass man mehr Demokratie wagen solle. Lassen Sie uns das aufgreifen und einfach mehr Eigenverantwortung und Rücksichtnahme im Waldgesetz wagen!
> 
> Ihre DIMB



Erstens traut Herr Bonde den Bürgern und Gästen im Ländle keine Rücksichtnahmefähigkeit zu. Das sollte man sich bis zur nächsten Wahl merken.

Die Aufforderung an Herrn Bonde aber, über seinen Schatten zu springen, lieber HelmutK, ist so 'was von realitätsfremd. Denn wer, wie Herr Bonde,  über seinen Schatten springen soll, muß erst mal einen haben.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hast du uns ein paar nähere Infos darüber?
> 
> ciao heiko



Nein leider nicht, ich meine die Geschichte bereits zu kennen, weis aber nicht mehr woher. Ich meine auch dass das was in der Sendung gezeigt wurde bereits so schon einmal gesehen zu haben.

Ich suche...


----------



## HelmutK (13. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Erstens traut Herr Bonde den Bürgern und Gästen im Ländle keine Rücksichtnahmefähigkeit zu. Das sollte man sich bis zur nächsten Wahl merken.
> 
> Die Aufforderung an Herrn Bonde aber, über seinen Schatten zu springen, lieber HelmutK, ist so 'was von realitätsfremd. Denn wer, wie Herr Bonde,  über seinen Schatten springen soll, muß erst mal einen haben.



Der grüne Bundestagsabgeordete Kai Gehring ist da vielleicht in seinen Gedanken schon etwas fortgeschrittener

http://www.derwesten.de/politik/ess...ene-zur-freiheitspartei-machen-id8518262.html

als Herr Bonde, aber warum sollen denn nicht auch die Grünen in Ba-Wü zu der Einsicht gelangen, dass in einem freiheitlich-demokratischen Rechtsstaat mit Pauschalverboten kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist?


----------



## Mountain77 (13. Oktober 2013)

X


----------



## franzam (13. Oktober 2013)

Mit 7% bei der nächsten Wahl wird es ziemlich wurscht sein, wie fortschrittlich oder nicht die Grünen sind....


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht, ich meine die Geschichte bereits zu kennen, weis aber nicht mehr woher. Ich meine auch dass das was in der Sendung gezeigt wurde bereits so schon einmal gesehen zu haben.
> 
> Ich suche...




Ich meine hier hat mal ein User eine ähnliche Situation erlebt....
Also der Wanderer hat den Radler vom Bike geholt

Und ich meine das jemand sowas in einem Leserbrief der Schwäbischen Zeitung oder so gepostet hat (Also der Biker hat den Wanderer vom Weg befördert)

Bin auch grade am schauen, hab es aber noch nicht gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (13. Oktober 2013)

...kann es nicht finden, muss mich wohl getäuscht haben.

Ich meine das war irgendwie während der Aktion gegen das neue Waldgesetz in Hessen, meine ich...


----------



## baentle (13. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> als Herr Bonde, aber warum sollen denn nicht auch die Grünen in Ba-Wü zu der Einsicht gelangen, dass in einem freiheitlich-demokratischen Rechtsstaat mit Pauschalverboten kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist?



Genau das habe ich u.a. dem MdL Pix auf abgeordnetenwatch
vorgeschlagen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f408516.html#q408516


Allerdings bleibt er eine Antwort weiter schuldig. Vielleicht ist er gerade auch wieder damit beschäftigt, neue Argumente zu erfinden, weil die auf Tatsachen und Fakten beruhenden Argumente sind ihm ja schon ausgegangen. Schon interessant, was die Grünen unter der "neuen Politik des Zuhörens" verstehen, wie MP Kretschmann den neuen Politikstil großmundig angekündigt hat.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Oktober 2013)

Zuhören heißt ja nicht unbedingt auch antworten...


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2013)

Falls sich noch jemand aus Stuttgart und Umgebung für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel engagieren will: wir treffen uns morgen zum ersten Mal um 19h in Stuttgart-Süd. Bisher haben ca. 10 Leute zugesagt. Bei Interesse PM an mich.

Besten Dank und Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2013)

P.S.: Dabei handelt es sich weder um eine Unterschriften-Sammel-Aktion, noch um eine  Ausfahrt, sondern um ein erstes Treffen um sich kennenzulernen und Ideen für Aktivitäten zu sammeln, erste Aktionen zu planen etc.


----------



## muddymartin (13. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> P.S.: Dabei handelt es sich weder um eine Unterschriften-Sammel-Aktion, noch um eine  Ausfahrt, sondern um ein erstes Treffen um sich kennenzulernen und Ideen für Aktivitäten zu sammeln, erste Aktionen zu planen etc.



Schade, das kommt etwas zu kurzfristig. Das nächste Mal wäre ich dabei....


----------



## Tilman (13. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Der grüne Bundestagsabgeordete Kai Gehring ist da vielleicht in seinen Gedanken schon etwas fortgeschrittener (.....)
> als Herr Bonde, aber warum sollen denn nicht auch die Grünen in Ba-Wü zu der Einsicht gelangen, dass in einem freiheitlich-demokratischen Rechtsstaat mit Pauschalverboten kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist?



Genau, zumal nicht Herr Bonde letztendlich die "2m-Regel" killt, sondern im besagten Rechtsstaaat der Landtag.


----------



## winterseitler (13. Oktober 2013)

Bonde geht die 2m Regel sonstwo vorbei. Der hat seinen eigenen Nationalpark gegen 75% der unmittelbar betroffenen  Bevölkerung durchgesetzt. Obwohl wenn es ein Schild mit dem Bondetrail gäbe wäre er bestimmt auch dafür zu haben.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (13. Oktober 2013)

winterseitler schrieb:


> Bonde geht die 2m Regel sonstwo vorbei. Der hat seinen eigenen Nationalpark gegen 75% der unmittelbar betroffenen  Bevölkerung durchgesetzt. Obwohl wenn es ein Schild mit dem Bondetrail gäbe wäre er bestimmt auch dafür zu haben.



Jetzt seit doch nicht so hart zu den Grünen. Die machen sich Sorgen um die nächste Landtagswahl, nachdem es im Bund nicht so gut aussieht. Von Daher: Jeder Regierungschef hat sein spezielles Projekt.

Herr Teufel die Verwaltungsreform, Herr Öttinger machte Karriere in der EU-Kommision, Herr Mappus wollte dem Land gutes tun, indem er klammheimlich die EnBW zurückkaufte und Herr Kretschmann macht den Nationalpark! 


Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich, dass wir die 50.000 knacken werden!!!

P.S.: Ich hoffe ihr versteht die Ironie


----------



## TTT (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe einen Troll gefunden! Darf ich den behalten?
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...en-Württemberg&p=4459960&posted=1#post4459960


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cab (13. Oktober 2013)

*39.000*


----------



## TTT (13. Oktober 2013)

cab schrieb:


> *39.000*



Yippie-Ya-Yeah, Schweineba... äh Bonde!


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Oktober 2013)

Forum Tour Magazin wird bei openpetition als "Herkunft" angezeigt. Das passiert ab schätzungsweise 500 Unterschriften. Euer Engagement hat sich also in jedem Fall gelohnt. Lass dich nicht von Trollen ärgern. Von mir aus kannst du Ihn behalten. 

ciao heiko


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Oktober 2013)

Aber bitte nicht füttern.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2013)

ttt schrieb:


> yippie-ya-yeah, schweineba... äh bonde!:d



 der geht mir gerade auch ordentlich auf den Kecks!

Bonde. troll Dich! 
Trolle, bondet woanders!


----------



## TTT (13. Oktober 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht füttern.



Och, warum denn nicht, hält er den Thread doch am Leben und erzeugt Aufmerksamkeit! Allein seit heute Mittag 200 Hits!


----------



## TTT (13. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Forum Tour Magazin wird bei openpetition als "Herkunft" angezeigt. Das passiert ab schätzungsweise 500 Unterschriften. Euer Engagement hat sich also in jedem Fall gelohnt. Lass dich nicht von Trollen ärgern. Von mir aus kannst du Ihn behalten.
> 
> ciao heiko



Ich wußte nicht, daß dafür 500 Unterschriften notwendig sind. Tour Forum erscheint schon seit einigen Tagen als Herkunft. Da hatten der Thread nicht viel mehr als 500 Hits. Das hieße fast jeder, der den Thread gelesen hat, hat unterschrieben!
Das ist doch ein schönes Zeichen, daß Mountainbiker und Rennradfahrer zusammengehören und die gegenseitigen Vorurteile nur von ein paar wenigen gepflegt werden!


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich wußte nicht, daß dafür 500 Unterschriften notwendig sind. Tour Forum erscheint schon seit einigen Tagen als Herkunft. Da hatten der Thread nicht viel mehr als 500 Hits. Das hieße fast jeder, der den Thread gelesen hat, hat unterschrieben!



Hmmm, nach meiner Beobachtung sollten so um 500 nötig sein. Aber wenn ich deine Angaben lese, dann sind es vielleicht auch weniger. Ich habe auch nicht mehr Möglichkeiten der Analyse, aber ich beobachte seit Beginn der Petition täglich was sich so tut. Daher meine Einschätzung. z.B. als "newsletter.mtb-news.de" rauskam.

ciao heiko


----------



## trail_desire (14. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich schäm ich mich fast aus BW zu kommen.
Daß es hier so viel Probleme gibt zwischen Bikern und Wanderern
liegt wohl daran, daß wir alle irgendwo die Gelassenheit und Freundlichkeit verloren haben....
Daß es auch anders geht haben wir  zu fünft am WE mal wieder in de Palz erleben dürfen. 
Zwei Tage Trails, gefühlte 1000 Wanderer um die Gegend am Totenkopf bei schönstem Wetter und Einkehr an der Hellerhütte am Sonntag.
Kein einziger negativer Kommentar zu uns Bikern, im Gegenteil.
Bewunderde Blicke....und Aussagen "wie ihr hier hochtretet...Klasse"
Oder ..."da könnt ihr runter....alle Achtung"
Wir sind natürlich immer langsam an die Wandergruppen herangefahren und mussten fast nie absteigen weil alle freundlich und bereitwillig Platz machten.
Nach der Rast an der Hütte habe uns einige sogar"Gute Weiterfahrt" gewünscht.
In BW gibts das nicht, da hätten sich viele Wanderer wahrscheinlich eher gedacht....hoffetlich fallt ihr auf die Fresse....
Also liebe Bondes und andere Leute die sich für schlau und wichtig halten dürfen in diesem Land....
Appeliert lieber an den gesunden Menschenverstand und an die Freunlichkeit der Bürger. Es geht nämlich auch miteinander.

Aber nur, wenn keine sinnlosen Gesetze der einen Gruppe das Gefühl geben auch noch im Recht zu sein mit ihrer negativen Einstellung gegenüber den Bikern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (14. Oktober 2013)

Die Petition hat mittlerweile die Marke von 39.000 Unterstützern überschritten und marschiert auf die 40.000 zu. Aber wir haben heute auch die Chance, auf Platz 1 aller laufenden Petitionen zu klettern.

Macht mit, unterschreibt und werbt viele weitere Unterstützer für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel und Open Trails in Baden-Württemberg


----------



## gasgas03 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich war am WE in BW mit dem Bike unterwegs, bei ca. 100 Wanderern und Spaziergängern gab es KEINEN negativen Kommentar!
Mein Erfahrung ist über die Jahre so, dass es maximal 5% sind die sich an Bikern stören. Trotz anhalten, vorbeilassen, grüßen.
Ab und an gibt es nette Gespräche über gute Einkehrmöglichkeiten etc.

Der Bonde soll doch selber mal Wandern und sich dort mit dem Leuten unterhalten, anstatt sich zum Viertele schlotzen von den Wandervereinen einladen zu lassen.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2013)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Eigentlich schäm ich mich fast aus BW zu kommen.
> Daß es hier so viel Probleme gibt zwischen Bikern und Wanderern




*aber das ist doch gerade der Punkt: *
die Probleme gibt es in der Praxis nicht oder nur sehr vereinzelt. Ich will das hier nicht komplett aufrollen, aber es geht darum, eine überflüssige Regel abzuschaffen, die _ab und zu_ einen Hilfssheriff anspornt, v.a. aber Jugendarbeit und Trailpflege-Projekte erschwert und jedem, dem was an Rechtsstaat und Demokratie liegt, gegen den Strich gehen müsste.


----------



## cyclemaniac (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Nachricht von heute in der Heilbronner Stimme, Minister Bonde ist wohl beratungsresistent:



> "
> *Bonde: Schmale Waldwege bleiben Fußgängern vorbehalten*
> 
> Stuttgart (dpa/lsw)             Schmale Wege  in den baden-württembergischen Wäldern bleiben Fußgängern vorbehalten.  Die grün-rote Landesregierung sehe keinen Anlass, die bestehende  Regelung zu ändern, teilte Agrarminister Alexander Bonde (Grüne) auf  eine Anfrage der CDU-Landtagsfraktion mit.
> Danach bleibt es beim Verbot für  Radfahrer, Waldwege unter zwei Metern Breite zu befahren. Die Regelung  diene dem «Interessenausgleich verschiedener Nutzungsformen der  Erholungssuchenden im Wald», begründete Bonde. Die Vorschrift gilt seit  1995. Hessen hatte die Regel im Juni dieses Jahres abgeschafft und setzt  stattdessen auf ein «rücksichtsvolles Miteinander."



Quelle:
http://www.stimme.de/suedwesten/nac...ben-Fussgaengern-vorbehalten;art19070,2914578


----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2013)

Und nun?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2013)

Weiter aktiv sein. 300 pro Tag ca. sollten gut zu knacken sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Und nun?



Herr Bonde hat uns scheinbar noch nicht gehört. Oder verstanden. Also müssen wir es ihm noch mal erklären, vielleicht auch ein bisschen lauter und öfter.

Man könnte ihm z.B. mal eine Mail schreiben oder einen Brief und wenn das alle tun, dann merkt er vielleicht was.


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2013)

Hab´ das mal Dieter Nuhr im FB gepostet, von wegen der Kabarettreife der "2m-Regel". Man kann das liken. 

Ich habe auch eine Idee, die die Personalfrage betrifft. Man braucht viel weniger Personal für´s Bußgeld im Wald, wenn man am Ende von "zu schmalen" Wegen Münz-Schranken aufstellt. Wer nicht löhnt, kommt aus dem Wald nicht mehr ´raus.

Und nun sag´ keiner, dann fährt der Radfahrer eben wieder zurück oder gar an der Schranke vorbei! Wer, wie die Landesregierung in Stuttgart, so verbohrt ist, Radfahrern nicht zuzutrauen, daß sie bei  Begegnungen mit Wanderern bremsen*, ist auch sonst politisch so eng gestrickt, daß er nicht glaubt, daß Radfahrer auf einem Weg kehrt machen, wenn es nicht weitergeht oder gar absteigen (denn dann sind die de jure Wanderer), um an einer amtlichen Schranke vorbeizukommen.

*) der SWR hat ja dankenswerterweise am 10.10. im Studio bewiesen, daß man als Radfahrer auch auf schmalen Wegen nur mit der Nutzung von Bremsen, also ohne Absteigen, an Wanderern vorbeikommt. Das heißt, daß die Begegnung auf noch schmaleren Wege  auch noch funktioniert und sei als Ultima Ratio mit Absteigen vom Radl.


----------



## radler20 (14. Oktober 2013)

Also hab mich mal ein wenig informiert das artet ja richtig aus..habe Artikel gelesen mit gespannten Stahlseilen um Radler zu behindern usw.. hoffe wirklich das die Petition durchgeht und der Unfug wieder aufhört, da will man nur ein wenig Radeln gehen und muss sich ewig mit Wanderern rumschlagen nur weil man ein wenig auf engen Wegen fährt..hab hier auch mal was interessantes Gefunden, eine Umfrage zum Thema
http://bit.ly/2MeterRegel


----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2013)

Natürlich: Weiterhin aktiv sein und um Stimmen werben...keine Frage.

Ich persönlich glaube, der werte H. Bonde ist (absolut) resistent und nicht zu überzeugen.

Ist unser Ziel überhaupt möglich, wenn ER bei seiner Meinung / Einstellung bleibt?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2013)

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit eine oder zwei Wochen vor Ende der Zeichnungsfrist eine klassische Demonstration vor seinem Amt zu machen. Das hilft auf jeden Fall in den Medien. Dies sollte aber voll durchorganisiert sein, nicht das da nur ein paar in losen Haufen rumstehen.

1000-2000 Leute könnte man wohl schon auftreiben, oder?


----------



## client (14. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> ....
> Die Botschaft ist, dass solche Dinge passieren, so wie jeden Tag im Straßenverkehr auch, es gibt halt immer unverbesserliche. Aber in 99% der Fälle hat man es doch mit vernünftigen Leuten zu tun.


99%, diese Zahl halte ich aber für sehr gewagt. 

Es kann aber dennoch auch keine Lösung sein noch mehr Gesetze und noch mehr Kontrollen einzuführen, denn am Ende wird die gute Absicht der Politiker das genaue Gegeteil erzeugen.
Die Lösung findet sich nur in der Abschaffung der Gesetze

Das kann in ähnlicher Form auch jeder bestätigen, der die Elternrolle inne hat. Wer die Daumenschrauben zu stark anzieht, der erhält ein ängstliches, depressives Kind oder ein übertrieben aggressives, dass sich schnell und dauerhaft von seinen Eltern trennt. 
Anderseits wird die Bevorzugung eines Kindes auch u.U. zu großen Schäden bei den Anderen kommen. Das ist der Neid und die Mißgunst vorprogrammiert.
Eigenverantwortung und ganz besonders Vertrauen sind die Lösungswörter und garantieren ein glückliches, eigenverantwortliches Leben, dass sich durch ausgeprägten Respekt vor anderen Mitmenschen auszeichnet.

Besonders die Grünen mißtrauen dem Bürger ganz besonders, denn einerseits ist das in deren Poltikstill zu sehen und andererseits spricht nur der ständig und bei jedem Anlass von einer Gesellschaft die eigenverantwortlich ihr Leben gestaltet soll, wenn er es selbst unterbindet. Die Partei, die den Bürger dergleich zubilligt, die hat es nicht nötig ständig darüber zu schwätzen, die läß es einfach geschehen und schafft viele Gesetze ab.

Jeder sieht ja auch in der Art der Bergündung der 2m Regel, das diese nicht beründbar ist.
Eigentlich bräuchten die Grünen einen externen, unabhängigen Moderator, der die Blockaden auflöst.
Ähnlich, wie die FDP, so wird sich auch die grüne Partei durch ihre Uneinsichtigkeit und fehlende Lernfähigkeit letztlich vermutlich selber abschaffen. Das ist bedauerlich, denn es gab aus den Reihen der Grünen sehr gute Ansätze für eine bessere Politik. 
Aber wer an der Macht ist, der schein seine Ideale selbst zu verraten.


----------



## Boelthor (14. Oktober 2013)

Wie waere es denn, die Sendung extra3 auf die Sache aufmerksam zu machen? Sollte doch ueber Facebook machbar sein, oder. Vielleicht wird das dort auch schon diskutiert. Die haben doch eine Rubrik - genannt: Realer Irrsinn


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Oktober 2013)

Mit den öffentlich Rechtlichen wäre ich vorsichtig.
Kam erst ein Bericht im SWR demletzt, in dem der Biker als Raser schon in der Ansage tituliert wurde und sich der Faden dann durch den ganzen Bericht zog.
Da war die Rede von Mountainbiker die mit über 50km/h auf den Trails angerast kommen, groben Reifen die den Weg förmlich auffräsen, Mountainbiker die Wanderer im vorbeifahren in den Abgrund schubsen/treten und und und ... (ernstgemeinde Aussagen in der Sendung!!!!)
Wenn es nicht zum  wäre, würde ich 

Würde da also nicht viel sehr drauf setzen.


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Mit den öffentlich Rechtlichen wäre ich vorsichtig.
> Kam erst ein Bericht im SWR demletzt, in dem der Biker als Raser schon in der Ansage tituliert wurde und sich der Faden dann durch den ganzen Bericht zog.
> Da war die Rede von Mountainbiker die mit über 50km/h auf den Trails angerast kommen, groben Reifen die den Weg förmlich auffräsen, Mountainbiker die Wanderer im vorbeifahren in den Abgrund schubsen/treten und und und ... (ernstgemeinde Aussagen in der Sendung!!!!)
> Wenn es nicht zum  wäre, würde ich
> ...


 
Das ist zu speziell und ist, wie schon gesagt wurde, vom SWR verfrühstückt. Natürlich könnte man nun de nSWR als Wahnsinn präsentieren, aber das würde uns nichts bringen, denn da redet dann jemand über einen anderen (SWR), der wiederum über andere (u.a. uns und die Wander) geredet hat. Bis das aufgedröselt ist, ist die Zeit für einen Magazin-Beitrag ´rum.


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Natürlich: Weiterhin aktiv sein und um Stimmen werben...keine Frage.
> 
> Ich persönlich glaube, der werte H. Bonde ist (absolut) resistent und nicht zu überzeugen.
> 
> Ist unser Ziel überhaupt möglich, wenn ER bei seiner Meinung / Einstellung bleibt?


 
Es ist hinsichtlich der Petition völlig uninteressant, was Bonde zum Besten gibt.

Sein bisheriges Lamento ist nur der Versuch, Unsicherheit und Verwirrung zu stiften und mit Pilotprojekten Steuergelder in die Tonne zu kloppen. Anders kann man das nicht nennen, wenn er einerseits schreibt, die "2m-Regel" habe sich bewährt und im gleichen Schriftsatz feststellt, man müsse die 2m nicht messen....  Mehr hat er ja im Grunde nicht gesagt, nur mal so herum und am nächsten Tag anders herum.

Das Sagen hat der Landtag und dahin geht die Petition.


Politiker A zu Politiker B: "Toll soll Deine Rede gewesen sein, was hast Du denn inhaltlich gesagt?
Politiker B zu Politiker A: "Nichts".
Politiker A zu Politiker B: "Das weiß ich, aber _wie_ hast Du es gesagt?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (14. Oktober 2013)

Felix von openmtbmap.org hat auf meine Anfrage geantwortet und wird den Petitionsaufruf in den nächsten openmtbmap-Newsletter aufnehmen.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo wer kann darf da gerne mit Voten ! 

Ich dachte etwas Werbung kann nicht schaden .

http://community.fitforfun.de/sollen-mountainbiker-in-bw-weiterhin-nur-auf-2-meter-breiten-wegen-fahren-durfen/voting-ansehen/0a875e72687e995f57d111c97c843463


----------



## Boelthor (14. Oktober 2013)

X3 ist eine Satiresendung. Es ginge hierbei lediglich darum das Thema noch weite zu verbreiten. Der Bericht des SWR ist hier ja bekannt.


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2013)

Im Internet schreibt das Bonde-Ministerium:

_Der Tourismus-Verband Baden-Württemberg e.V. ist die landesweite Dachorganisation und Interessenvertretung des Tourismus in Baden-Württemberg gegenüber Parlament, Regierung und Verwaltung.... _(PDF-Anhang) 

Präsident ist der Herr Bonde. Also vertritt er sich dort selbst gegenüber der Regierung, in der er aber selber sitzt. Oder wie ist das zu verstehen   

Über weitere Hintergründe lese man die Stuttgarter Zeitung (PDF-Anhang). Gleich am Anfang muß man zweimal hingucken, um das zu glauben, was man liest. So richtig lieb haben sich da manche Leute nicht.
.


----------



## HelmutK (14. Oktober 2013)

Noch was interessantes von unserer Facebook-Seite:

Darf man auch auf Wanderwegen mit dem Fahrrad/Mountainbike fahren?

Ja, lautet z. B. in Schleswig Holstein die Antwort, denn dort dürfen Radfahrer auf allen Waldwegen mit dem Fahrrad/Mountainbike fahren ("... auf Waldwege beschränkt ist das Radfahren ..." und der Gesetzgeber sagt ganz genau, was unter einem Waldweg zu verstehen ist:

"Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen Fahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können (Fahrwege), sowie besonders gekennzeichnete Wanderwege, Radwege und Reitwege. Rückegassen und Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sind keine Waldwege."

Anders als in Baden-Württemberg darf man in Schleswig-Holstein also nicht nur auf Fahrwegen, auf denen auch zweispurige Fahrzeuge unterwegs sein können, sondern auch auf allen anderen gekennzeichneten Wegen mit dem umweltfreundlichen Fahrrad/Mountainbike fahren (grundsätzliche Erlaubnis), soweit diese nicht ausdrücklich gesperrt sind (Verbot als Ausnahme). So geht es also auch ;-)

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/321-die-rechtslage-in-schleswig-holstein

**

Das aktuelle Waldgesetz in Schleswig-Holstein wurde Übrigens 2004 unter einer rot-grünen Koalition sowie einem grünen Minister für Umwelt, Natur und Forsten (Klaus Müller) verabschiedet. Was Grün-Rot in Baden-Württemberg nicht auf die Reihe bringen will, hat andernorts in Schleswig-Holstein unter Rot-Grün funktioniert:

Ein liberales Waldgesetz für Schleswig-Holstein ohne Pauschalverbote


----------



## Freeride Bührer (14. Oktober 2013)

So jetzt sind wir auch im Facebook Playboy verlinkt ;-) 

https://www.facebook.com/PlayboyGermany?fref=ts


----------



## HelmutK (14. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> So jetzt sind wir auch im Facebook Playboy verlinkt ;-)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PlayboyGermany?fref=ts



Das kostet aber 5 Euro für die Chauvi-Kasse


----------



## Freeride Bührer (14. Oktober 2013)

Besser 5 und Spaß wie 25 für die Staatskasse


----------



## baentle (14. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Waldgesetz in Schleswig-Holstein wurde Übrigens 2004 unter einer rot-grünen Koalition sowie einem grünen Minister für Umwelt, Natur und Forsten (Klaus Müller) verabschiedet. Was Grün-Rot in Baden-Württemberg nicht auf die Reihe bringen will, hat andernorts in Schleswig-Holstein unter Rot-Grün funktioniert:
> 
> Ein liberales Waldgesetz für Schleswig-Holstein ohne Pauschalverbote



Der schleswigholsteinische Minister musste halt auch nicht mit den Wanderverbänden kuscheln, um einen Nationalpark gegen den Willen der ansässigen Bevölkerung durchzudrücken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (14. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> So jetzt sind wir auch im Facebook Playboy verlinkt ;-)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PlayboyGermany?fref=ts



Da wirds zumindest von der Wanderszunft keine Gegenbewegung mehr geben, da fließt ja kaum noch Blut durch die entsprechenden Adern.....


----------



## Freeride Bührer (14. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Da wirds zumindest von der Wanderszunft keine Gegenbewegung mehr geben, da fließt ja kaum noch Blut durch die entsprechenden Adern.....



Red Bull sei Dank hab ich sogar einen Platz gefunden wo es echt um Biker geht


----------



## TTT (14. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie man den Wettbewerb über die Homepage findet?
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2

Wie lange läuft der noch?


----------



## ciao heiko (14. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem die neue Antwort des Ministerium da ist einmal meine Gedanken dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11015360&postcount=5

Die Unfälle werden nicht mehr genannt. Eine Statistik liegt nicht vor!! Das ist doch eine offizielle Bestätigung unserer Recherchen!!

Konflikte werden nicht mehr angeführt. Nur eine allgemeiner Interessenausgleich. Also gibt es keine Konflikte!

Die Wanderverbände werden nicht mehr genannt! Wollen die nicht mehr vorgeschoben werden? 
*
Das würde ich alles schon als einen grossen Erfolg werten.*


Alles dreht sich jetzt um das "Pilotprojekt" und die darauf abzuwartenden Studien -> Eine Nebelkerze mit der auf Zeit gespielt wird. Hier müssen wir die nächsten Tage ansetzen.

Das Pilotprojekt ist ein touristisches Konzept das nur wenige Gemeinden im Schwarzwald betreffen wird.
Den einheimischen Bikern vor Ort wird es auf Jahre hinaus keinen Nutzen bringen, da sie wo anderst wohnen.
Bis jetzt gibt es noch keine konkreten Planungen zu dem Pilotprojekt. Weder Start noch Fertigstellung können genannt werden. 
Die Gemeinde Bernau hat bereits aus Kostengründen neue Trails abgelehnt
Das Forstamt Villingen-Schwenningen hat aus Kosten und Haftungsgründen neueTrails abgelehnt.


*Die Fragen die wir stellen müssen:*

Es gibt schon ausreichend Studien, auch im Schwarzwald. Wieso Geld und Zeit verschwenden?
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek
Der Wald ist in vielen Regionen in BaWü fast leer. Konflikte unbekannt. Wieso wird an einem pauschalen Verbot festgehalten?
Was machen Kinder die vor der Haustüre fahren möchten?
Was machen Jugendtrainer die mit Kindern unterwegs sind?
Es betrifft nicht nur Mountainbiker, sondern auch den "Familienausflug" zum Baggersee oder den Reiseradler der sich auf einem Weg unter 2 Meter Breite wiederfinden kann.

-> Auch wenn der Tourismus ein wichtiger Faktor ist, so kann es nicht sein das die Einheimischen dabei unter die Räder kommen und auf Jahre vertröstet werden. 

Die Realität ist, das seit Jahren "illegal" gefahren wird, ohne das es landesweit zu Konflikten kommt. Es geht im Prinzip nur darum eine "Formalie" abzuschaffen und Rechtsicherheit für Freizeitsportler herzustellen. Am tatsächlichen Verkehr im Wald wird sich wenig ändern. 


Also da ist schon Potential drin. Dem Gegner gehen die Argumente aus und er spielt auf Zeit.

*Und die wichtigste Frage die wir uns stellen müssen: Wer hat eigentlich noch Interesse am Beibehalt der 2 Meter Regel?*

*Was jetzt zu tun wäre:*

- Die oben genannten Fragen z.B. auf Abgeordnetenwatch und FB stellen
Die bisherige abgeordnetenwatch Liste findet Ihr übrigends hier
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/642-abgeordnetenwatch-liste


Deshalb bitte ich euch noch einmal. Ran an die Tasten und nachfragen. 

Auch wenn es nach außen nicht immer so aussieht. Es ist schon einiges in Gang gekommen und viele Beteiligte sind nachdenklich geworden.


ciao heiko


----------



## Freeride Bührer (14. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie man den Wettbewerb über die Homepage findet?
> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2
> 
> Wie lange läuft der noch?




http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/layout/set/blank/Teilnahmebedingungen-Videowettbewerb

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sie sich aus der Affäre ziehen .....


----------



## mw.dd (14. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/layout/set/blank/Teilnahmebedingungen-Videowettbewerb
> 
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sie sich aus der Affäre ziehen .....



Zitat:_
...Das Wettbewerbsvideo muss den unter § 5 genannten Anforderungen entsprechen.
Es können einzelne Videos von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen werden, wenn sie gegen diese Teilnahmebedingungen oder gegen die YouTube Community-Guidelines *oder gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen*. Darüber hinaus behält sich der Veranstalter nach eigenem Ermessen das Recht vor, einzelne Videos auch dann vom Wettbewerb auszuschließen, wenn diese gegen die Regeln des guten Geschmacks verstoßen, das Thema verfehlen* oder dem Wettbewerb nicht förderlich sind*. Der Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, die Gründe für einen Ausschluss mitzuteilen. Jeder Nutzer darf mehr als ein Video einreichen. Es kann aber nur maximal ein Video pro Nutzer in die Bewertung aufgenommen werden.

Für den Fall, dass ein Video gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, stellt der Teilnehmer den Veranstalter von jeglicher daraus resultierender Haftung gegenüber Dritten frei und erklärt sich damit einverstanden, dem Veranstalter alle daraus entstehenden Schäden zu ersetzen.

§ 5 Inhaltliche Anforderung
Das Thema umfasst alle nichtmotorisierten Arten der Bewegung auf Fahrrädern beispielsweise Mountainbiken, Toureradeln, Rennradfahren etc., *die auf rechtlich dafür vorgesehenen Geländen im Schwarzwald ausgeübt werden können*. Besondere Anforderungen von Schutzgebieten sind zu beachten. Das Video muss fertiggeschnitten (Branding nur im Abspann) auf dem Kanal des Teilnehmers hochgeladen werden. *Verboten sind* anstößige und menschenverachtende Inhalte, schwere Verletzungen, *Verstöße gegen geltendes Recht.*_

Ich bin ebenfalls gespannt. Ein interessantes Mountainbikevideo kann da eigentlich gar nicht gewinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (14. Oktober 2013)

-


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Hier nun das Video in Youtube



Aus rechtlichen Gründen (sicher ist sicher) habe ich das Video wieder gelöscht, wer es brauchte, wird es sich 'runtergeladen haben.


----------



## TTT (14. Oktober 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zitat:_
> ...Das Wettbewerbsvideo muss den unter § 5 genannten Anforderungen entsprechen.
> 
> Ich bin ebenfalls gespannt. Ein interessantes Mountainbikevideo kann da eigentlich gar nicht gewinnen _


_

Ein interessantes Video kann da eigentlch gar nicht auftauchen. Siehe
§ 6 Rechteeinräumung durch den Teilnehmer
Da schickt doch keiner seine ernsthafte Arbeit ein_


----------



## client (14. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ......
> -> Auch wenn der Tourismus ein wichtiger Faktor ist, so kann es nicht sein das die Einheimischen dabei unter die Räder kommen und auf Jahre vertröstet werden.
> 
> ......


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!!

Als Einheimischer kennt man aber die Örtlichkeiten und man kann sich besser auf die Situation einstellen und es hilft sicherlich auch die nachfolgende Erkenntnis: wer wagt es letztlich seinen "Nachbar" aus der selben Gemeinde oder dem Umfeld anzuzeigen? Ich denke danach hätte auch der größte Bikehasser keine Freude mehr an seinem Leben.
Zumindest gilt das doch für Dörfer und kleinere Städte.

Ich mache mit meiner Familie keinen Urlaub in BW, wegen dem Bikeverbot!
Für mich ist das sehr bedauerlich, da BW die einzigste größere Wald- Region in D-Land ist, die ich noch nicht intensiv mit dem MTB befahren habe.


----------



## TTT (14. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ich mache mit meiner Familie keinen Urlaub in BW, wegen dem Bikeverbot!
> Für mich ist das sehr bedauerlich, da BW die einzigste größere Wald- Region in D-Land ist, die ich noch nicht intensiv mit dem MTB befahren habe.



Ich komme aus BW und bike hier natürlich auch (ein Traumrevier). Meinen Urlaub verbringe ich aber definitiv aus obigem Grund sicher nicht im Schwarzwald, sondern dann in den Vogesen oder in der Pfalz wenns in der Nähe sein soll. Wenn ich schon ins Auto steig, dann hab ich keine Lust auf Blockwarte, wenns Alternativen ohne dieselben gibt.

Ein Erlebnis von letztens muß ich aber hier noch zum Besten geben:
Auf einem Trail an einem steilen Hang sind uns letztens ein paar Spaziergänger begegnet, die eine alte Frau geführt haben, die nicht mehr gut zu Fuß war. Unwillen von Seiten der Spaziergänger war da, irgendwelche Bemerkungen, die ich nicht verstehen konnte, als sie die Frau die Böschung hochgehievt haben (wir konnten leider gar nicht so schnell reagieren, um den Leuten klar zu machen, daß wir locker ausweichen können und sie ruhig weitergehen sollen). Ich war dann grad auf der Höhe der alten Frau, als die zu ihren genervten Begleitern meinte: "Meine Tochter mach auch genau so Sachen"
Danach war Ruhe im Karton!


----------



## Boelthor (14. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> ...wer wagt es letztlich seinen "Nachbar" aus der selben Gemeinde oder dem Umfeld anzuzeigen? Ich denke danach hätte auch der größte Bikehasser keine Freude mehr an seinem Leben.
> Zumindest gilt das doch für Dörfer und kleinere Städte..



Gerade in den Doerfern sehe ich das Problem. Jeder kennt jeden und wenn Du mal einem Herrn vor 20 Jahren eine Klingelstreich gespielt hast, dann zeigt er Dich an, wenn Du im Wald mit dem Bike unterwegs bist. Mir faellt kaum eine konservativere Ecke ein als BW. Bayern vielleicht noch, dann hat es sich aber.


----------



## Athabaske (15. Oktober 2013)

Den muss ich jetzt einfach mal kräftig wiedersprechen. Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren hier im heimischen Wald Mountainbike und wurde noch nie angezeigt (wie sollte das auch bewiesen werden?)

Und in den Sommerferien waren wir dann doch spontan in der Region Kirchzarten für eine Woche. Mountainbike mit der ganzen Familie, 5 Personen. Kein einziges Problem. Die Vermieter wurden gar nicht mehr fertig die Gegend als Bike-Destination zu loben. Der alte Herr fährt mit seinen knapp 80 im übrigen auch noch...


----------



## HelmutK (15. Oktober 2013)

Weiteres Argumentationsmaterial von Facebook:

Darf man im Wald auf allen Wegen, auch solchen, die man nicht mit Kraftfahrzeugen befahren kann, mit dem Fahrrad/Mountainbike fahren?

Ja lautet die Antwort, wenn man z. B. in Brandenburg unterwegs ist, denn dort darf man nicht nur auf Wirtschaftswegen, die von zwei- oder mehrspurigen Fahrzeugen befahren werden können, sondern auf allen Wegen mit dem Fahrrad/Mountainbike fahren (§ 15 Abs. 4 Waldgesetz des Landes Brandenburg). Kurz und prägnant wird das in den Brandenburgischen Forstnachrichten (BRAFONA) beschrieben:

""Das Radfahren, worunter auch das Fahren mit Mountainbikes, Liegerädern oder sonstigen nicht motorisierten Rädern fällt, und .... ist nur auf Wegen gestattet. Darunter sind auch alle im Wald gelegenen betretbare Pfade und nicht öffentliche Verkehrsflächen zu verstehen, die nicht mit einem zwei- oder mehrspurigen Fahrzeug befahren werden können. Die Bedingung für ein Befahren eines dieser Wege ist aber, dass diese für Fahrräder .... überhaupt befahrbar sind." (BRAFONA, Ausgabe 134, März/April 2008, S. 26ff)

Das ist nicht nur bemerkenswert, sondern auch die offizielle Haltung der Landesforstverwaltung und des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft, Umweltschutz und Raumordnung des Landes Brandenburg, denn diese geben BRAFONA heraus. 

Wir stellen fest:

Keine Verbotskultur in Brandenburg. Radfahrer und Mountainbiker sind auch auf schmalen Wegen willkommen. Warum geht das in Brandenburg und nicht in Baden-Württemberg? Brandenburg = erfolgreiches Pilotprojekt für ein Land ohne 2-Meter-Regel!!

Bleibt nur noch anzumerken, dass das Gesetz aus dem Jahr 2004 stammt und unter einer großen Koalition von SPD und CDU verabschiedet wurde. 

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/310-die-rechtslage-in-brandenburg


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2013)

Meine Mutter aus Freudenstadt (ja sie hat unterschrieben) schreibt mir folgendes:



> Guten Morgen, das kann man ja nicht glauben. Dann kann man als Radfahrer ja nur noch auf der Straße fahren, zumal bei uns im Schwarzwald.
> Der Bonde wohnt in Baiersbronn-Mitteltal. Er hat wohl schon sehr unter Anfechtungen zu leiden. Seine Kinder werden auch angegriffen, so hört man.
> Schönen Tag, Mom



Dazu ein Zeitungsausschnitt aus dem Schwabo in dem Bonde ausdrückt das die 2m-Regel bleibt (siehe oben)

Die Sache mit den angeblich angegriffenen Kindern gefällt mir nicht. Ich frag mal nach.


----------



## Magico80 (15. Oktober 2013)

Das wäre das letzte, jemandem Druck zu machen mit Gefährdung oder Terror gegenüber seiner Familie. Das setz ich fast gleich mit Drähten und Nagelbretter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2013)

Naja....ob man das glauben kann....

Wobei, uns aggressiven MTB'lern ist alles zuzutrauen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mal folgendes zurück geschrieben. Mal schauen wo sie ihre Fühler hin streckt. Immerhin ab 1980 in Baiersbronn gelebt. Da kennt man schon viele. 



> Guten Morgen Mom,
> 
> Am 15.10.2013 08:53, schrieb XXXX
> > Der Bonde wohnt in Baiersbronn-Mitteltal. Er hat wohl schon sehr unter
> ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2013)

Und das kommt zurück. Mal schauen was sie noch raus kriegt.


> *Du meinst das mit den Kindern?
> Bei einer Veranstaltung zum Nationalpark muss er das wohl gesagt haben.*
> 
> Der Rest Deines Berichtes geht über meinen Verstand.
> ...



PS: Sie ist 74 und ihr Umfeld natürlich ebenso. Ohne eBike wäre sie aufgeschmissen (und ist es im Winter).


----------



## Athabaske (15. Oktober 2013)

...also ging es bei der Anfeindung doch um den Nationalpark und nicht um Mountainbiker?


----------



## decay (15. Oktober 2013)

Umfrage im Schwarzwälder Boten, bitte mitmachen...

Oder direkt hier: http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/. Ist auf der rechten Bildschirmseite in der Infoleiste versteckt.


----------



## muddymartin (15. Oktober 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Umfrage im Schwarzwälder Boten, bitte mitmachen...
> 
> Oder direkt hier: http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/. Ist auf der rechten Bildschirmseite in der Infoleiste versteckt.


 

erledigt, aber das Contra-Argument

"Schmale Wege in den Wäldern im Land bleiben Fußgängern vorbehalten. Das finden Sie...schlecht, weil man das nicht verallgemeinern kann."

ist ja wohl völlig daneben. Auf der Pro Seite wird (zudem noch mit dem reiserischen Bild eines XC-Renners) die Gefährdung der Fußgänger verargumentiert und wir wollen "nur" keine Verallgemeinerung? Na Prost Mahlzeit. 

Kann die Umfrage noch jemand auf Facebook posten, geht bei mir gerade nicht


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Schwaboumfrage habe ich auch verbreitet. Und die 40.000er Marke sollte bei unserer Petition heute noch zu knacken sein.


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)

Das Deutsche Bushcraftforum weisz jetzt auch Bescheid. Immerhin sind dort auch fast 1400 registrierte Benutzer.


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)

Das englisch, - und deutschsprachige Geocacherforum ist jetzt ebenfalls informiert. Ich glaube jetzt ist bei mir wirklich alles erschoepft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (15. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> erledigt, aber das Contra-Argument
> 
> "Schmale Wege in den Wäldern im Land bleiben Fußgängern vorbehalten. Das finden Sie...schlecht, weil man das nicht verallgemeinern kann."
> 
> ...


Ich finde die Umfragemöglichkeiten ebenfalls, im besten Fall, ungenau. Ich habe die Auswahlmöglichkeiten 2mal lesen müssen, bis ich wusste, was ich auswählen "muss".. passt irgendwie in das Schema mit dem der SchwaBo bisher über die Sache berichtet hat (siehe bspw. Leserbriefe).


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe es darum fuer meine Adressaten markiert. :-D


----------



## muddymartin (15. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen auf abgeordnetenwatch von den Grünen

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/andrea_lindlohr-597-44441--f405923.html#q405923

Frau Lindohr schafft es, die bisher recht inhaltslosen Antworten Ihrer Fraktionskollegen locker noch zu unterbieten. 2-m-Regel ist sinnvoll, da es offenkundig ist und keiner Fakten bedarf, dass es Probleme mit Wanderern gibt. So sieht also in den Augen unserer Volksvertreter eine sachliche Diskussion aus


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)

Da habe ich was gemacht. Im Bushcraftforum komme ich mir gerade vor, als wuerde ich gegen Windmuehlen kaempfen, aber es finden sich doch mittlerweile immer mehr Befuerworter der Petition. Allerdings fallen mir bald meine Finger vom tippen ab. Aufmerksamkeit hat es auf alle Faelle.


----------



## axisofjustice (15. Oktober 2013)

Da ich es noch nicht gesehen habe:

http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_n...iben-Fussgaengern-vorbehalten;art4329,2252319


----------



## winterseitler (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin aus Baiersbronn. Das Gerücht mit den Kindern von Bonde kam im Zuge der Nationalparksdebatte auf. Er hatte vorsorglich Personenschutz für die Familie. Es kam aber nie zu Übergriffen. Auf jeden Fall hat es garnichts mit der 2m-Regel zu tun. Bonde ist in seinem Heimatort sehr beliebt. Ironie aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (15. Oktober 2013)

kommentiert, aber der kommentar wird geschluckt ...


----------



## winterseitler (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

NUR HEUTE!!!

hier ist eine Klick-Umfrage zu "schmalen Wegen". Auf der Seite rechts, etwas weiter unten.

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/

Bitte mitmachen!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Freeride Bührer (15. Oktober 2013)

Bild zur Umfrage im Schwarzwälder Bote


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)

Das gibt eine Urheberrechtsklage.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (15. Oktober 2013)

Boelthor schrieb:


> Das gibt eine Urheberrechtsklage.



Sorry aber du kannst halt einfach besser Rote Kreise malen ......


----------



## Freeride Bührer (15. Oktober 2013)

http://community.fitforfun.de/sollen-mountainbiker-in-bw-weiterhin-nur-auf-2-meter-breiten-wegen-fahren-durfen/voting-ansehen/0a875e72687e995f57d111c97c843463#

Da steht es nach 127 Votes 

80% zu 20 %


----------



## muddymartin (15. Oktober 2013)

Hier die nette Antwort der Moderatorin von abgeordnetenwatch auf meine jüngste Anfrage

*Gesendet:* Dienstag, 15. Oktober 2013 um 16:09 Uhr
*Von:* "abgeordnetenwatch.de" <[email protected]>
*An:* 
_*Betreff:* Ihre Mail an Herrn Dr. Markus Rösler_
_Guten Tag yyy,_

_vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an Herrn Dr. Markus Rösler über_
_abgeordnetenwatch.de._

_Wir müssen Ihnen allerdings mitteilen, dass wir Ihre Nachricht in der uns_
_vorliegenden Version nicht freischalten, da sie Tatsachenbehauptungen,_
_statistische Daten oder Zitate enthält, die Sie nicht belegen._

_Es geht um folgenden Absatz:_
_"In einer Studie erstellt vom Institut für Forst- und Umweltpolitik der_
_Uni Freiburg im Auftrag der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH wurden 970_
_Schwarzwaldbesucher (darunter 930 Wanderer) befragt. Lediglich 7% der_
_Wanderer fühlten durch Mountainbiker sehr oder ziemlich gestört, 67%_
_hingegen gar nicht"_

_Daher bitten wir Sie, entsprechende Quellen (z.B. in Form von Links zu_
_anderen Internetseiten oder Zeitungsartikeln mit Datum) anzugeben. Damit_
_würden Sie den Abgeordneten die Möglichkeit geben, Ihrer Frage genau_
_nachzugehen und entsprechend zu antworten._

_Auch bei allgemein bekannten Angelegenheiten ist es wichtig, die Quellen_
_im Fragetext anzugeben. So können die Leserinnen und Leser des Portals die_
_beschriebene Tatsache ohne größeren Aufwand nachvollziehen._

_..."_


*Sowie meine Anwort:*

Sehr geehrte Frau xyz, 

vielen Dank für die Info. Gerne werde ich in einer erneuten Anfrage die entsprechende Quelle mitanhängen.
Was mich allerdings ärgert ist, dass es diese entsprechende "Kontrolle" für die Anworten der Abgeordneten nicht gibt.
Z.B. schreibt Herr Reinhold Pix (Grüne) in seiner Anwort vom 13.08.13 auf die Frage von Herr Klaus: "Immer wieder kommt es zu schweren, teils sogar tödlichen Unfällen. Konflikte entstehen, wenn auf schmalen Wegen der gefahrlose Begegnungsverkehr nicht mehr möglich ist." 
Warum wurde hier nicht nach Quellen dieser angeblichen Unfälle gefragt, zumal in einer Aussage, die deutlich mehr Brisanz birgt? 
Also nochmal: Transparenz und Fakten sehr gerne, aber dann bitte bei allen Beteiligten.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## TTT (15. Oktober 2013)

@muddymartin


----------



## cyclemaniac (15. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal noch ein bericht mit einem Kommentar aus der Heilbronner Stimme von heute


----------



## zoryfl (15. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen auf abgeordnetenwatch von den Grünen
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/andrea_lindlohr-597-44441--f405923.html#q405923
> 
> Frau Lindohr schafft es, die bisher recht inhaltslosen Antworten Ihrer Fraktionskollegen locker noch zu unterbieten. 2-m-Regel ist sinnvoll, da es offenkundig ist und keiner Fakten bedarf, dass es Probleme mit Wanderern gibt. So sieht also in den Augen unserer Volksvertreter eine sachliche Diskussion aus


Hat hier schon jemand nachgehakt, bzw machst du das selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (15. Oktober 2013)

...diese Diskussion über Belege und dergleichen hatte ich auch schon mit Abgeordnetenwatch - es ist sinnlos da auf gleiches Recht für alle zu bestehen...


----------



## muddymartin (15. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...diese Diskussion über Belege und dergleichen hatte ich auch schon mit Abgeordnetenwatch - es ist sinnlos da auf gleiches Recht für alle zu bestehen...


 
Das ist mir klar...musste trotzdem mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## muddymartin (15. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen auf abgeordnetenwatch von den Grünen
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/andrea_lindlohr-597-44441--f405923.html#q405923
> 
> Frau Lindohr schafft es, die bisher recht inhaltslosen Antworten Ihrer Fraktionskollegen locker noch zu unterbieten. 2-m-Regel ist sinnvoll, da es offenkundig ist und keiner Fakten bedarf, dass es Probleme mit Wanderern gibt. So sieht also in den Augen unserer Volksvertreter eine sachliche Diskussion aus


 

Ok, ich dachte schlimmer gehts nicht, doch da meldet sich unser Freund Jürgen Filius mal wieder zu Wort:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_filius-597-44470--f408889.html#q408889


Ich dachte die doppelte Verneinungsform gibts nur in Bayern....


----------



## TTT (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe nur, daß im Hintergrund an einer Klage gearbeitet wird. Sollte es nämlich auf dem bisherigen Weg nicht klappen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß die angeblichen Konflikte nicht zukünftig Wirklichkeit werden. Da gibt es einfach zu viele Blockwarte, die sich in ihrem Treiben (incl. Drahtspannen) bestätigt fühlen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß alle Biker, wenn sie angegangen werden zukünftig noch auf Deeskalation setzen werden.


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> ...und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß alle Biker, wenn sie angegangen werden zukünftig noch auf Deeskalation setzen werden.


Zu welchem Zwecke sollte man das denn dann noch tun?


----------



## zoryfl (15. Oktober 2013)

Mal nochmal an alle als Hinweis:
Zusätzlich zur Werbung für die OnlinePetition mal einfach ein paar Unterschriftenzettel ausdrucken und mitnehmen.. egal wohin. Freunde in der Schule anhauen, Kollegen in der Mittagspause ansprechen, Kommilitonen in der Uni mal die Situation erklären und Liste in die Hand drücken, usw. 
Ist doch nochmal was anderes die Leute direkt anzusprechen und nicht nur einen Link zu versenden..
Wenn das jeder hier macht, schaffen wir die 50.000 locker! Auf gehts!


----------



## pezolived (15. Oktober 2013)

20


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)

Luegner.... 17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (15. Oktober 2013)

Nachfolgend meine komponierte Antwort mit Bitte um Einschätzung. Ist die Frage, warum man den unbedingt auf schmalen Wegen mountainbiken wolle, Eurer Meinung nach eine Fangfrage, oder kann man darauf ruhig ehrlich antworten?



> Sehr geehrter Herr Filius,
> 
> Sie haben bereits mehrmals gefragt, wieso für Mountainbiker das große Netz an Wirtschaftswegen nicht ausreiche. Die Antwort ist relativ simpel: aus dem gleichen Grund, weshalb es auch für Wanderer nicht ausreicht bzw. viele Wanderer mit Recht darauf bestehen, auch die angelegten schmaleren Wege bewandern zu dürfen.
> Für einen Wirtschaftsweg braucht man kein Mountainbike. Die grobstolligen Reifen, Federelemente und anderes unterscheiden das Mountainbike vom Trekkingbike und erlauben das Befahren von Pfaden und Wanderwegen. Allerdings: der Großteil der Mountainbiker fährt, so nehme ich das zumindest wahr, ausschließlich auf den breiten Wegen mangels Interesse bzw. Fahrtechnik zum Bewältigen der schmalen Wege.
> Dementsprechend ist das Argument, eine Gesetzesänderung würde zu mehr Problemen führen, m.E. auch hinfällig, da sich am Nutzungsverhalten der verschiedenen Wegarten wenig ändern würde. Und gleichzeitig widerlegt sich somit der von verschiedenen Grünen-Politikern in dieser Frage oft gebrauchte Satz, die Regel habe sich bewährt. Denn wo ein Gesetz in der Praxis nicht durchgesetzt werden kann und von denjenigen, die es nicht übertreten überhaupt nicht bewusst akzeptiert, sondern lediglich mangels persönlicher Möglichkeiten bzw. Wünsche unwissentlich befolgt wird, da ergäbe eine Abschaffung bzw. Neuformulierung keine Nachteile. Und die Vorteile der Rechtssicherheit für Privatpersonen und Trainer, Guides usw. im Versicherungsfall wurden ja schon häufig genug genannt.


----------



## pezolived (15. Oktober 2013)

16!


----------



## zoryfl (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke das kann man durchaus so anführen. Zumal in der SWR Reportage von einem Vertreter der Wanderfraktion ja so schön aufgeführt wurde, dass (freie Zitate) "der Wanderer den Anspruch hat auf Abwechslung was Wege angeht" und "schmale Wege schöner und spannender sind".
Warum das dann so abwegig für Mountainbiker sein soll, verstehe wer will.


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)

@axisofjustice


----------



## Freeride Bührer (15. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Nachfolgend meine komponierte Antwort mit Bitte um Einschätzung. Ist die Frage, warum man den unbedingt auf schmalen Wegen mountainbiken wolle, Eurer Meinung nach eine Fangfrage, oder kann man darauf ruhig ehrlich antworten?



Like


----------



## pezolived (15. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, warum man den unbedingt auf schmalen Wegen mountainbiken wolle, Eurer Meinung nach eine Fangfrage, oder kann man darauf ruhig ehrlich antworten?



Natürlich kann und sollte man darauf antworten, denn die Frage zeugt von einem vollkommenen Unverständnis des MTB-Sports an sich. Wer die Frage stellt, der sieht das Fahrrad nur und ausschließlich als Transportmittel, dessen Zweck darin besteht, eine Person vom Punkt A zum Punkt B zu bringen. Dies geht jedoch bei einem Freizeitgerät, mit dem man i.d.R. vor der eigenen Tür startet um nach einer gewissen Zeitspanne genau dort wieder anzukommen, vollkommen an der Sache vorbei. 

--- 10! ---

Politiker begreifen das offenbar generell nicht, sehen nur den Ortswechsel, nicht aber das Erlebnis "Fahren". Das hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, daß ihnen selbst das Fahren lästig ist und sie sich gewohnheitsmäßig von Chauffeuren rumkutschieren lassen. Bezogen auf's Fahrrad kann man daraus aber nur schließen, daß sie das selbst nie betreiben, sonst kämen sie nicht auf so 'ne Idee. Das Fahren als Erlebnis ist hingegen um so anregender, je höher die Erlebnisdichte, je höher also die Frequenz, in der irgendwelche Situationen auftauchen, die eine Reaktion, eine Entscheidung oder ein besonderes Geschick erfordern. Je schwieriger also der Trail, desto mehr Gaudi. Je öder der Weg, desto höher die erforderliche Fahrgeschwindigkeit, um irgendeinen Unterhaltungswert zu erzeugen. Je öder der Weg, desto gefährlicher ist er also für die Fußgänger.

 --- 4 ---

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (15. Oktober 2013)

1


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)

40.000 geknackt. *Feuerwerk*


----------



## Redshred (15. Oktober 2013)

40.000


----------



## Freeride Bührer (15. Oktober 2013)

40000


----------



## pezolived (15. Oktober 2013)

Tataaa! 

 40.000


----------



## Boelthor (15. Oktober 2013)

Was habe ich jetzt gewonnen?


----------



## Freeride Bührer (15. Oktober 2013)

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/

Da fehlen uns noch ein Paar Stimmen finde ich !


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2013)

Boelthor schrieb:


> 40.000 geknackt. *Feuerwerk*





Feuerwerk morgen früh auf Facebook, jetzt lassen wir erstmal die Bonde Frage 1/4 wirken: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## client (15. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...diese Diskussion über Belege und dergleichen hatte ich auch schon mit Abgeordnetenwatch - es ist sinnlos da auf gleiches Recht für alle zu bestehen...


Es ist ohnehin sinnlos mit Politikern zu diskutieren, die sich jeder Einsicht verweigern.
Seit der FDP bin ich aber sehr zuversichtlich; der Bürger wird es den Grünen noch danke. Vermutlich mit 4-6% !
Wer als Partei im Jahr 2013 immer noch glaubt, er könnte Gruppen/ Menschen die friedlich und nachsichtig ihren Bewegungsdrang auf dem Fahrrad -also eine Bewegungsform mit eigener Muskelkraft- ausleben wollen pauschal aus dem größten Teil der Natur/des Waldes fern halten, und wer das Befahren von Wegen unterhalb einer willkürlich festgelegten Breite kriminalisiert, Radsportler verunglimpfen und zum Bürger zweiter Klasse herabwertet, der hat aus meiner Sicht seine politisch Existenzbrechtigung verloren. 
Wir brauchen politische Akteure, die die Gemeinschaft aussöhnen, die gegenseitiges Verständnis und Achtung fördern und die jede Form, egal ob politsch von Rechts oder Links, der Ausgrenzung bekämpfen und mit härtesten Strafe belegen.

Menschen werden wegen ihrer Sprache, wegen ihrer Hautfarbe, wegen ihrer Herkunft verachtet und diskriminiert, in BW werden auch Menschen bekämpft, die in Ihrer Freizeit auf Waldwegen jeder Breite mit ihrem Fahrrad unterwegs sind.
Solches Verhalten hätte ich bei den Rechtsradikalen vermutet, aber manche Linksradikale leben scheinbar die selben Muster!


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Nachfolgend meine komponierte Antwort mit Bitte um Einschätzung. Ist die Frage, warum man den unbedingt auf schmalen Wegen mountainbiken wolle, Eurer Meinung nach eine Fangfrage, oder kann man darauf ruhig ehrlich antworten?



-> Wir fahren nicht auf schmalen wegen weil wir grobstollige Reifen usw haben. 
Wir fahren auf schmalen Wegen, weil neben der Kondition auch die Koordination und Geschicklichkeite beim MTB fahren geschult wird. Dies ist deutlich abwechslungreicher und das Wesen des MTB Sportes.

-> nicht die meisten fahren mangels Fahrtechnik auf Forstwegen
Das fahren auf schmalen Wegen wird von den meisten MTBlern bevorzugt da es abwechslungsreicher ist. Die Schwierigkeitsstufen der Wege variieren dabei nach Fahrkönnen und stellen die Herausforderung dar.

Da seit Jahren schon "illegal" auf schmalen Wegen gefahren wird, ist eine Änderung im Nutzerverhalten nach dem Wegfall der 2 Meter Regel nicht zu befürchten. Schon heute sehen z.B. die Forstämter Offenburg und Freiburg keine Konflikte im Wald. Die Regel ist im Prinzip nur noch eine "Formalie" welche den Freizeitsportler pauschal kriminalisiert.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (15. Oktober 2013)

Bitte meine Anfrage an Herr Rösler

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446.html

mit Interesse bekunden.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2013)

cyclemaniac schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein bericht mit einem Kommentar aus der Heilbronner Stimme von heute



Nur mal ganz kurz einen Riesen-Dank an Euch:
es hilft uns bei unserer Arbeit ungemein und ist wie ein , wenn Ihr so Fundstücke wie den großartigen Artikel aus der Heilbronner Stimme oben oder auch den Link zu dem SWP-Artikel aus Ulm hier postet. HERZLICHEN DANK!

Bei der Presse hat sich in den letzten Wochen ganz viel getan:
habt Ihr den Kommentar in dem Artikel oben in der Heilbronner Stimme gelesen? Der Mann muss hier mitlesen! So sehr spricht er uns aus dem Herzen! 

Und auch die SWP: das ist zwar nur eine Mini-Meldung, aber erstens kommen auch wir zu Wort und zweitens verlinken die direkt auf die Petition! Waren die Artikel anfangs noch neutral bis skeptisch, werden die jetzt zu echten Petitions-Helfern.

Um diese Unterstützung seitens der Presse haben wir lange gekämpft, aber jetzt ist sie da und wird uns hoffentlich auch noch nach der Petition helfen!


----------



## axisofjustice (15. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Bezogen auf's Fahrrad kann man daraus aber nur schließen, daß sie das selbst nie betreiben, sonst kämen sie nicht auf so 'ne Idee.



Nun, ich fürchte fast, dass es durchaus eine ziemlich große Zahl an Mountainbike-Besitzern gibt, die schlichtweg kein Mountainbiken im eigentlichen Sinne ausüben. Und damit meine ich nicht nur das, was hier im Forum unter _Posern _subsumiert wird. Aber ein MTB bringt im Vergleich zum Trekkingrad oder anderen Vehikeln u.U. mehr Komfort, mehr Sicherheit, mehr "ich könnte, wenn ich wollte", mehr Image (wenn ein 50-jähriger seine zweite Jugend entdeckt bzw. dem Sohne nacheifern möchte) - die exakt gleichen Gründe, weswegen so viele Leute mit Tatzen durch die Gegend rennen. 
http://www.zeit.de/lebensart/mode/2010-11/outdoor-kleidung

Diese Mountainbike-fahrenden sind für uns Fluch und Segen zugleich. Fluch, weil sie auf Außenstehende den Eindruck vermitteln, das Fahren auf 2m-Wegen sei ja völlig ausreichend und befriedigend. Segen, weil sie - wie im letzten Post beschrieben - die Argumentation in Sachen Bewährtheit ad absurdum führen. 


Allerdings glaube ich nach wie vor nicht, dass der Filius tatsächlich so unwissend ist. Mein Bauch sagt mir, seine Sinnfrage ist eine Fangfrage.


----------



## client (16. Oktober 2013)

,


----------



## MissQuax (16. Oktober 2013)

Habe gestern auch mal noch "meinen Senf" dazu gegeben ... und der wurde auch veröffentlicht!




axisofjustice schrieb:


> Da ich es noch nicht gesehen habe:
> 
> http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_n...iben-Fussgaengern-vorbehalten;art4329,2252319


----------



## TTT (16. Oktober 2013)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch mal noch "meinen Senf" dazu gegeben ... und der wurde auch veröffentlicht!



"Eigentlich braucht es für solche Überlegungen nicht viel Grips. Wer ihn gelegentlich (z. B. beim Wandern) nutzt, braucht nicht "in die Büsche zu springen"!"

...im Lichte der vorigen Ausführungen trifft es ziemlich gut!


----------



## muddymartin (16. Oktober 2013)

So ruhig hier heute, alle zu ausgiebig die 40.000er-Marke gefeiert?

Weiß jemand, wie es der Erstplatzierte auf Openpetition " Saatgutvielfalt in Gefahr - gegen eine EU-Saatgutverordnung zum Nutzen der Saatgut-Industrie" es geschafft hat, innerhalb von 3 Tagen über 7000 Stimmen einzuheimsen?  Starke Leistung.


----------



## zoryfl (16. Oktober 2013)

Du hast recht, ist ja verrückt.. sowas könnten wir auch noch ganz gut gebrauchen!
Vielleicht wurden alle Papierlisten in den letzten 3 Tagen eingetragen, oder es wurden einschlägige Newsletter verschickt.. man weiß es nicht so genau.


----------



## Athabaske (16. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> So ruhig hier heute, alle zu ausgiebig die 40.000er-Marke gefeiert?...



...wenn es um Politik geht, knallen bei mir keine Korken mehr. Der Kater vom Wahltag-Abend bei der letzten Landtagswahl hält noch immer an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Bührer (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo hat jemand zufällig das Ergebnis der Umfrage im Schwarzwälder Bote 
gesehen ?

Mein Letzter Stand :

Die Gegner 34%
Die mir egal 3%
Die MTBler 63%


----------



## zoryfl (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte heute morgen nochmal geschaut und +/- 1 Prozentpunkt war das da noch immer so. Ich glaube 983 Leute hatten abgestimmt.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (16. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute morgen nochmal geschaut und +/- 1 Prozentpunkt war das da noch immer so. Ich glaube 983 Leute hatten abgestimmt.



Also ich denke das Ergebnis ist OK !


----------



## zoryfl (16. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Also ich denke das Ergebnis ist OK !


Ich finde man sieht eines ganz gut an dieser Umfrage des SchwaBo: Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die knapp 700 befragten Wanderer der Freiburger Studie repräsentativ für die gesamte Wanderschaft waren und davon nur 7 % angegeben haben sich an Mountainbikern zu stören (und die restlichen 93% hätten das sicher auch angegeben, wenn sie das Gefühl gehabt hätten mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von Mountainbikern verletzt zu werden), dann scheinen bei der Umfrage des SchwaBo doch einige "Wutbürger" mit abgestimmt zu haben, die gar keine Wanderer sind und einfach nur dagegen sind etwas zu ändern..
ODER, wie wir auch bereits festgestellt hatten, die ziemlich bescheuerten Antwortmöglichkeiten sind die Ursache für dieses Ergebnis.


----------



## muddymartin (16. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Also ich denke das Ergebnis ist OK !


 

Die 63+3 Prozent decken sich jedenfalls mit der Studie der Uni Freiburg, bei der sich 67% der Wanderer von MTBlern nicht gestört fühlen 
--> Glaube nie einer Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast....


----------



## Freeride Bührer (16. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Ich finde man sieht eines ganz gut an dieser Umfrage des SchwaBo: Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die knapp 700 befragten Wanderer der Freiburger Studie repräsentativ für die gesamte Wanderschaft waren und davon nur 7 % angegeben haben sich an Mountainbikern zu stören (und die restlichen 93% hätten das sicher auch angegeben, wenn sie das Gefühl gehabt hätten mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von Mountainbikern verletzt zu werden), dann scheinen bei der Umfrage des SchwaBo doch einige "Wutbürger" mit abgestimmt zu haben, die gar keine Wanderer sind und einfach nur dagegen sind etwas zu ändern..
> ODER, wie wir auch bereits festgestellt hatten, die ziemlich bescheuerten Antwortmöglichkeiten sind die Ursache für dieses Ergebnis.



Ich denke bei der Fragestellung hätte ich als Wanderer auch überlegt , denn eins ist meiner Meinung nach klar .
Die Wanderer können auch ganz gut ohne uns leben und gerade im Schwarzwälder Bote wurde bisher noch kein Leserbrief Pro Bike gedruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mal meinem Landtagsabgeordneten geschrieben... Mal schauen ob und was er antwortet 

PS: Die letzte Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler hab ich auch gefunden 

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f408942.html#q408942


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Tataaa!
> 
> 40.000



Ganz am Anfang, als ich die Petition angelegt habe, fragte viele, wie ich auf die 50.000 käme. Ich glaube so langsam, daß sich das von selber erklären wird.

Und wie sagte der  Kaufmann zu Zeiten, wo man noch nicht alles fertig verpackt kaufen konnte/mußte: "Darf es ein wenig mehr sein?".


----------



## Redshred (16. Oktober 2013)

@keroson


----------



## pezolived (16. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> So ruhig hier heute, alle zu ausgiebig die 40.000er-Marke gefeiert?



Nö! Nur heute mal geradelt, statt vor'm PC zu hocken. Und 40km weiter habe ich doch tatsächlich einen Fahrradhändler gefunden, der noch nix von der Aktion wußte. Hat vor meinen Augen die Petition gezeichnet, ohne daß ich Gewalt anwenden mußte,  und hat versprochen, daß er bei der DIMB um Flyer nachfragen wird. Hab' da wirklich 'ne offene Tür eingerannt.
Bei meinem Haus- und Hof-Dealer liegen die Flyer übrigens auch aus, ohne mein Zutun.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß nicht recht, ob das jetzt interessiert, aber vielleicht als Argumentationshilfe für die ein oder andere Live- Diskussion im Wald:

Ich war heute bei Kundschaft,- ein aktives Jäger- Ehepaar (jep, sowas gibt´s...)! Auf die Frage, wie sie zu dem Thema 2m- Regel bzw. Biker im Wald und auf Pfaden stehen kam sinngemäß folgende Antwort:

_"Solange ihr nicht auf den Wildwechseln rumgurkt, weil das riechen die Tiere und bleiben fern, ist doch alles gut! Wir stören uns in unserem Revier eher an den lauten Wandergruppen und den unsäglichen Spuren der Erntemaschinen."_

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Mountain77 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich musste gerade lachen...auf Facebook ist aktuell im Therad meiner Heimatstadt eine Diskussion, warum Rennradfahrer nichts auf der Straße zu suchen haben!
Auslöser der Diskussion:
"Liebe Radrennfahrer! Ich kann ja verstehen, dass ihr mit euren schmalen Rädern ungerne schlechte Radwege benutzt... ABER ZU EURER UND UNSERER SICHERHEIT ALS PKW FAHRER: NUTZT SIE BITTE TROTZDEM!"


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Oktober 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> *Liebe Radrennfahrer!*



GEIL-o-MAT!


----------



## client (16. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ganz am Anfang, als ich die Petition angelegt habe, fragte viele, wie ich auf die 50.000 käme. Ich glaube so langsam, daß sich das von selber erklären wird.
> 
> Und wie sagte der  Kaufmann zu Zeiten, wo man noch nicht alles fertig verpackt kaufen konnte/mußte: "Darf es ein wenig mehr sein?".



Wunderbar, die Petition ist auf einem tollen Weg, der deutlich breiter als 2m ist.
Um 50.000 Unterschriften einzusacken, müssen je verbleibenden  Tag "nur" noch ca. 250 Unterzeichner teilnehmen. 
Vielleicht gibt es zum Ende der Zeichungsfrist noch einen sprungartigen Zuwachs.....und das "Ziel" wird deutlich übertroffen.
Ich drücke statt der Daumen noch einmal die Tasten, denn ich entdecke doch immer wieder noch nicht erschlossene Unterschriftenquellen.


----------



## franzam (16. Oktober 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade lachen...auf Facebook ist aktuell im Therad meiner Heimatstadt eine Diskussion, warum Rennradfahrer nichts auf der Straße zu suchen haben!
> Auslöser der Diskussion:
> "Liebe Radrennfahrer! Ich kann ja verstehen, dass ihr mit euren schmalen Rädern ungerne schlechte Radwege benutzt... ABER ZU EURER UND UNSERER SICHERHEIT ALS PKW FAHRER: NUTZT SIE BITTE TROTZDEM!"



den sollte man vll. im Tourforum posten. Da gibts auch einige, die von Bikern nix halten...


----------



## allert (16. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ich drücke statt der Daumen noch einmal die Tasten, denn ich entdecke doch immer wieder noch nicht erschlossene Unterschriftenquellen.



Mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus. Das einzige was ich noch sehe ist, eine Unterschriftenliste dabei zu haben und einfach jeden mit dem ich rede deswegen anzuhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (16. Oktober 2013)

Geht doch mal mit ein paar Unterschriftenlisten bei der Sporthalle in der Nachbarschaft vorbei. Oder gebt einem befreundeten Sportler ein paar Listen für sein Training mit.

Nicht immer nur an Biker denken. 


Edit. Und fragt mal nach, wie es die "Saatgut Petition" heute geschafft hat mehrere tausend Stimmen zu bekommen.

ciao heiko


----------



## muddymartin (17. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Edit. Und fragt mal nach, wie es die "Saatgut Petition" heute geschafft hat mehrere tausend Stimmen zu bekommen.
> 
> ciao heiko


 
Habe die Petenten mal per Mail angefragt, mal schauen ob sie antworten...


----------



## Tilman (17. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Habe die Petenten mal per Mail angefragt, mal schauen ob sie antworten...


 
im Saatgutwesen gibt es das Tausendkorngewicht, auch TKG genannt. Das ist bei Kokosnüssen eine Menge Zeug, wahrscheinlich haben die o.g. Petenten stattdesen den Raps zur Abstimmung aufgerufen.....


----------



## muddymartin (17. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> im Saatgutwesen gibt es das Tausendkorngewicht, auch TKG genannt. Das ist bei Kokosnüssen eine Menge Zeug, wahrscheinlich haben die o.g. Petenten stattdesen den Raps zur Abstimmung aufgerufen.....


 
 Nicht ganz.

 Hier die Antwort der Saatgutfraktion, die ein bisschen Anlass zur Hoffnung gibt:

"_Hallo, _

_das hat wohl genau mit dem Effekt: "Letzte Tage" zu tun. Manche 
UnterzeichnerInnen haben es wohl jetzt als dringlich erachtet, das ihren 
"Freunden" auf Facebook etc zu empfehlen. Wenn Sie sich unseren 
Petitionsverlauf anschauen: 40 Tage vor Ende hatten wir nur ca 200 
Unterstützungen pro Tag. Dewsegen war ja die 2m-Regel-Petition uns auch 
schon auf 50 Stimmen nahegekommen, bevor unser "Endspurt" begonnen hatte.

Dazu kommt: die Saatgutgesetzgebung ist gerade in den EU-Institutionen in 
der Mache, und wir haben die Unterstützer immer wieder über Neuigkeiten 
informiert. (s. Petitions-Blog) Das geht aber auch nur, wenn wirklich was 
passiert. War jetzt halt ein günstiges Zusammentreffen, völlig unerwartet 
und nur zum geringsten Teil von uns selber "realisiert

Schöne Grüße_"


----------



## Tilman (17. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> 
> Hier die Antwort der Saatgutfraktion, die ein bisschen Anlass zur Hoffnung gibt:
> 
> ...


 
Was die Hoffnung angeht, bin ich mir sicher, daß wir miteinander und die bisher über 40.000 Mitstreiter deutlich über 50.000 kommen werden. Jede weitere Unterstützung ist, wie die 50.000 davor, weit mehr als ein rechnerischer Zähler. Vielmehr repräsentiert jede Unterschrift einen Bürger oder eine Bürgerin, der oder die sich individuell, wenn auch möglicherweise anonym, für eine vernünftige Idee "weg mit der '2m-Regel' - pro Rücksichtnahmeprinzip" einsetzt. So wird aus Masse Klasse.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin heute mal bei der Arbeit auf Stimmenfang gegangen und in kürzester Zeit , 15 Neue Stimmen ergattert


----------



## muddymartin (17. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand nachgehakt, bzw machst du das selbst?


 

Ok, habe Frau Lindlohr geantwortet

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/andrea_lindlohr-597-44441--f408991.html#q408991

Bitte Interesse bekunden.


----------



## JayDee1982 (17. Oktober 2013)

Auch nicht schlecht
80 Stimmen Vorsprung 

http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2


----------



## TTT (17. Oktober 2013)

Fordere hiermit offiziell Unterstützung an:
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...r-2-meter-regel-Baden-Württemberg/page3:heul:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshuast (17. Oktober 2013)

Darf trotz Registrierung nicht dort schreiben, muss man noch freigeschaltet werden?

Um die Behauptung zu widerlegen braucht man nichtmal Bundesrecht, da reicht §37 Abs.3 Satz 1 Landeswaldgesetz Baden-Württemberg, siehe

http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...=122&fromdoctodoc=yes&doc.id=jlr-WaldGBWV7P37


----------



## TTT (17. Oktober 2013)

Neues Argument bei der Debatte:
"Es gibt ausgewiesene Downhill-Strecken."


----------



## TTT (17. Oktober 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Darf trotz Registrierung nicht dort schreiben, muss man noch freigeschaltet werden?
> 
> Um die Behauptung zu widerlegen braucht man nichtmal Bundesrecht, da reicht §37 Abs.3 Satz 1 Landeswaldgesetz Baden-Württemberg, siehe
> 
> http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...=122&fromdoctodoc=yes&doc.id=jlr-WaldGBWV7P37



Wenn Du Dich gerade erst angemeldet hast, wahrscheinlich schon! Werde Dein Argument jedoch gleich dort posten. Danke!


----------



## Fortis76 (17. Oktober 2013)

Habe auch nochmal hingewiesen, dass es nicht nur MTBler betrifft.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (17. Oktober 2013)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Habe auch nochmal hingewiesen, dass es nicht nur MTBler betrifft.


Ich habe auch mal etwas abgelenkt ! ð


----------



## HelmutK (18. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem Bike und mit dem Zollstock 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11032377&postcount=606


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (18. Oktober 2013)

Danke an @MUD´doc 

ray


----------



## Tilman (18. Oktober 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Danke an @_MUD´doc_
> 
> ray


 
Das ist Betrug, der Zollstock ist ja so verwinkelt höchstes 1,95 m lang!


----------



## trail_desire (18. Oktober 2013)

Wie misst man eigentlich bei schräg abfallenden Wegen.....

Fällt der Weg diagonal ca. 45 Grad ab, brauchts ca, einen halben Meter weniger um horizontal auf 2 Meter zu kommen

Und trotzdem haben noch Wanderer Platz....wenn der Biker oben fährt....passen die meisten Köppe noch unterm Lenker durch.....


----------



## sanwald81 (18. Oktober 2013)

Was ich bei der ganzen Diskussion noch nie nachvollziehen konnte ist die Annahme der Politiker, dass man auf einem Weg nur fahrend und mit möglichst 30 Sachen gefahrlos aneinander vorbei kommen muss.
Dass ein gefahrloses Begegnen auch durch Absteigen und zur Seite treten erfolgen kann, scheint die Fantasie der meisten Politiker zu übersteigen.
Mit dieser überaus einfach anzuwendenden Methode hatte ich bisher nicht ein einziges Mal Schwierigkeiten. Weder in den heimischen Wäldern, noch in den Alpen, wo die Wege im Allgemeinen nicht weniger anspruchsvoll sind.

Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel!


----------



## TTT (18. Oktober 2013)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Was ich bei der ganzen Diskussion noch nie nachvollziehen konnte ist die Annahme der Politiker, dass man auf einem Weg nur fahrend und mit möglichst 30 Sachen gefahrlos aneinander vorbei kommen muss.
> Dass ein gefahrloses Begegnen auch durch Absteigen und zur Seite treten erfolgen kann, scheint die Fantasie der meisten Politiker zu übersteigen.
> Mit dieser überaus einfach anzuwendenden Methode hatte ich bisher nicht ein einziges Mal Schwierigkeiten. Weder in den heimischen Wäldern, noch in den Alpen, wo die Wege im Allgemeinen nicht weniger anspruchsvoll sind.
> 
> Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel!



Das hätte man denen vielleicht gleich zu Anfang erklären sollen. Dann wär die 2m-Regel vielleicht schon Geschichte.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Oktober 2013)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Was ich bei der ganzen Diskussion noch nie nachvollziehen konnte ist die Annahme der Politiker, dass man auf einem Weg nur fahrend und mit möglichst 30 Sachen gefahrlos aneinander vorbei kommen muss.
> Dass ein gefahrloses Begegnen auch durch Absteigen und zur Seite treten erfolgen kann, scheint die Fantasie der meisten Politiker zu übersteigen.





-> zumal genau das auf der anderen Seite auch das Problem bei den breiten Wegen ist! Radfahrer - und ich meine in diesem Fall wirklich alle Radfahrer nicht nur Mountain-Biker - meinen auf solchen Wegen teilweise tatsächlich, dass es eine gute Idee ist, mit erhöhter Geschwindigkeit an größeren Fußgänger-Gruppen vorbeizufahren. Ist ja schließlich breit genug!

Das sind die einzigen wirklichen Konflikte und wirklichen Gefahren! 

Neulich erst als Spaziergänger in einer Gruppe mit 2 Familien und 4 Kindern im Alter von 4 bis 8 erlebt. Kommt uns ein Ehepaar auf 2 Trekking-Rädern auf einem 3-4 Meter breiten Forstweg entgegen. Ein Kind im Kindersitz, eines im Anhänger. Und gefühlte 30 Sachen drauf! 
Und es blieben nicht die einzigen, die den Schwung nicht aufgeben wollten...


----------



## keroson (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab im Kopf das B90-die Grünen unter CDU Regierung im Landtag mal eine Anfrage zur "-Meter Regel gemahct haben, die damals abgeschmetter wurde. Ich finde das endsprechende Papier aber nicht. Kann jemand helfen? Mir geht es darum, welcher Abgeordneter die Anfrage damals gemacht hat.

Danke


----------



## Athabaske (18. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> -> zumal genau das auf der anderen Seite auch das Problem bei den breiten Wegen ist! Radfahrer - und ich meine in diesem Fall wirklich alle Radfahrer nicht nur Mountain-Biker - meinen auf solchen Wegen teilweise tatsächlich, dass es eine gute Idee ist, mit erhöhter Geschwindigkeit an größeren Fußgänger-Gruppen vorbeizufahren. Ist ja schließlich breit genug!
> 
> Das sind die einzigen wirklichen Konflikte und wirklichen Gefahren!
> 
> ...



...wieso, wie schnell seid Ihr  unterwegs gewesen? Scnr...


----------



## axisofjustice (18. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn der Hofreiter persönlich wenig daran ändern kann, so ist der folgende Artikel im Kontext dieser Debatte ziemlich zynisch:

http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2013-10/liberalismus-gruene-gastbeitrag-hofreiter

Habe meinen Senf schon dazugegeben.


----------



## kopfkissen (18. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Neues Argument bei der Debatte:
> "Es gibt ausgewiesene Downhill-Strecken."


sieht man ja in Stuttgart. soll man da lachen oder weinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (18. Oktober 2013)

kopfkissen schrieb:


> sieht man ja in Stuttgart. soll man da lachen oder weinen?



Reinschlagen! 

....

Späßle, nicht das uns noch einer Gewalttätigkeit unterstellt.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (18. Oktober 2013)

41.600 Unterstützer so kann es gerne weitergehen ........

 Zitat von TTT Beitrag anzeigen
Neues Argument bei der Debatte:
"Es gibt ausgewiesene Downhill-Strecken."

Ich befürchte die wissen immer noch nicht was wir wollen bzw.
was unser Anliegen ist .Vielleicht sollte man ihnen mal einen
Link von einem WC Downhill Rennen schicken , spätestens dann 
sollte doch klar sein das dass kein Sport für  41600 Normalbürger ist.


----------



## TTT (18. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> 41.600 Unterstützer so kann es gerne weitergehen ........
> 
> Zitat von TTT Beitrag anzeigen
> Neues Argument bei der Debatte:
> ...



Oder die glauben, wenn es erst erlaubt ist, fahren alle Mountainbikern so auf "ihren" Wanderwegen...


----------



## Freeride Bührer (18. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Oder die glauben, wenn es erst erlaubt ist, fahren alle Mountainbikern so auf "ihren" Wanderwegen...



Im Tv Bericht des SWR sah man ja auch einen Downhiller auf abgesperrter
Strecke in die Kurve springen .Nur wusste bestimmt keiner von den Gegnern
was da gezeigt wurde .Wobei ich gerade bei Facebook das Gefühl habe die meinen
wir wollen Querfeldein fahren , so ganz ohne Wege ?!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Oktober 2013)

geht gerade ein bisschen durcheinander, stimmt schon


----------



## axisofjustice (18. Oktober 2013)

Das _Feld _in querfeldein irritiert mich auch andauernd, schließlich gibt's die in Wäldern nicht so häufig...


----------



## Nerverider (18. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und gefühlte 30 Sachen drauf!
> Und es blieben nicht die einzigen, die den Schwung nicht aufgeben wollten...


Nicht auf Dich bezogen!
Genau das ist wohl immer schwierig zu beurteilen. Aus Sicht eines Fußgängers und fürsorglichen Erziehungsberechtigten (aber auch Hundebesitzers), welcher selber aktiv kein Rad fährt, sind Radler auf Radwegen per se immer zu schnell, egal wie schnell sie wirklich fahren. Entsprechende Kommentare kennen wir ja alle zu Genüge.

Wenn aber derselbe Fußgänger auch Radler ist, weiß er aus eigener Erfahrung, dass der Radler seine Geschwindigkeit so wählt, dass er sich selber nicht in Gefahr bringen wird und es bleibt ruhig.

Ich nehme mir manchmal die Zeit und erkläre diesen Umstand hysterischen Eltern. Durch das Geschrei der Eltern reagieren die Kinder i.d.R. nämlich meistens so, dass es erst recht brenzlig wird.

Schon komisch, dass es in 30iger Zonen ohne Gehweg problemlosen Begegnungsverkehr mit KFZ und Fußgängern gibt.


----------



## Athabaske (18. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Reinschlagen!
> 
> ....
> 
> Späßle, nicht das uns noch einer Gewalttätigkeit unterstellt.



...warum Spässle? Ich kann Dich gut verstehen und habe regelmäßig grau-depressive Anwandlungen. Dann plane ich, wie ich mal einen Ansitz mit Holz verrammle, weil der Jagdpächter regelrechte Sperren in den Wald legt. Dann überlege ich, ob man nicht die Autos der Vereinssenioren als Kicker nutzen könnte wenn sie unsere BMX-Strecke für ein Sportvereinszentrum platt machen wollen...

Wenn ich so manchen Artikel lese, oder die Kommentare! dann Frage ich ich mich ob ich ein Monster à la Jeckil & Hyde bin und es nur nicht weiß?

Eventuell sollten wir mal kollektiv über Therapiemöglichkeiten kundig machen?


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Oktober 2013)

Biken ist beste Therapie! Gern auch kollektiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (18. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...warum Spässle? Ich kann Dich gut verstehen und habe regelmäßig grau-depressive Anwandlungen. Dann plane ich, wie ich mal einen Ansitz mit Holz verrammle, weil der Jagdpächter regelrechte Sperren in den Wald legt. Dann überlege ich, ob man nicht die Autos der Vereinssenioren als Kicker nutzen könnte wenn sie unsere BMX-Strecke für ein Sportvereinszentrum platt machen wollen...
> 
> Wenn ich so manchen Artikel lese, oder die Kommentare! dann Frage ich ich mich ob ich ein Monster à la Jeckil & Hyde bin und es nur nicht weiß?
> 
> Eventuell sollten wir mal kollektiv über Therapiemöglichkeiten kundig machen?



In solchen Fällen kann ich Bauchatmung und progressive Muskelentspannung nach Jacobsen empfehlen....


----------



## muddymartin (19. Oktober 2013)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: bei mir hat heute ein Onlineversender angerufen es würde eine Bestellung auf meinem Namen vorliegen, ob meine email stimmen würde. Tat sie nicht. Die Frau meinte dann, es würde sich dann wohl um einen Scherz handeln.  Mein 1. Verdacht: Ein schlechter Verlierer aus irgendeinem Kommentarforum. Hat jemand was ähnliches erlebt?


----------



## Tilman (19. Oktober 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Hofreiter persönlich wenig daran ändern kann, so ist der folgende Artikel im Kontext dieser Debatte ziemlich zynisch:
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2013-10/liberalismus-gruene-gastbeitrag-hofreiter
> 
> Habe meinen Senf schon dazugegeben.



Wo finde ich den?

Zu meinem Senf hier entlang,

für Öko-Freaks auch hier.

*Hierzu grundsätzlich die Anmerkung, daß es viel zu wenig Leute hier im Forum und in der MTB-Familie gibt, die (mit einer halbwegs brauchbaren Rechtschreibung ausgestattet) in den politisch etablierten Medien (ZEIT, FOCUS*,....) einschlägige Artikel fachlich kommentieren.* Diese Artikel und Kommentare werden von vielen derjenigen Menschen gelesen, die sich auf für uns interessanten politischen Ebenen austauschen. Daß man sich dazu einmal registrieren muß, wobei ich dort fast immer den Klarnamen benutze, sollte unsere Sache oder später eine andere (....) wert sein.

*) FOCUS schließt Links in der Nettiquette aus


----------



## zoryfl (19. Oktober 2013)

Puh, die Saatgut-Menschen auf openpetition.de ziehen uns ganz schön ab.. haben inzwischen etwa 20.000 Stimmen Vorsprung. Wenn man bedenkt, dass wir da mal ganz knapp dran waren.. Wir brauchen auf jeden Fall auch so einen Endspurt wie die, > 5000 Stimmen pro Tag derzeit, teils gar 7000!
Ideen, Vorschläge?


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Oktober 2013)

Warum immer das Negative sehen?

- Die Saatgutpetition ist auch eine gute Sache. Auserdem gilt sie Bundes- wenn nicht sogar Europaweit. Da stehen auch viele Verbände dahinter. Dafür sind 61.000 Stimmen schon OK.

- In 6 Tagen ist die Saatgutpetition beendet.

- Vor kurzem gab es hier Grafiken das wir kaum die 45.000 erreichen werden. 

- Die 50.000 sind nur ein selbstgesetztes Ziel und kein Quorum das es zu erreichen gilt.

Wir werden sehr genau beobachtet. Man hätte uns von vielen Seiten dieses Ergebnis, das wir heute schon haben, nicht zugetraut. Das Thema wird von den betroffenen Verbänden auf höchster Ebene diskutiert. Das haben wir schon erreicht.

Sicherlich sollten wir nicht nachlassen in unseren Bemühungen. Jede weitere Stimme zählt und wenn es über 50.000 werden wäre das auch nicht schlecht.

Als die Hessen Sache lief, da war ich auch "aussen vor". Es war schwer darauf zu vertrauen, was die DIMB im Hintergrund macht. Da kamen auch gleich mal die Worte "Geheimzirkel" u.ä. auf. Das liegt aber zumeist daran, das unsere Gesprächspartner sehr vorsichtig sind, was von unseren Gespräche nach aussen dringt. Das werden wir respektieren.

Deshalb nur andeutungsweise was hinter den Kulissen passiert.

- Wir haben die anderen Radverbände dabei
- Wir sind in Gesprächen mit den Wanderverbänden
- Wir sind in Gesprächen mit Tourismusverbänden
- Wir haben positive Signale eines Landratamtes.
- Wir hören aus diversen Forstämtern das es vor Ort keine Konflikte gibt
- Wir haben diverse Berichte in der Presse und TV. http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/645-bawue-medienberichte
- Wir haben eine gute Liste von Unterstützern http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/unterstuetzer

Klar wäre das jetzt spannend zu sagen "Verband xyz" hat diese Position und deshalb müssen wir... Aber das können wir nicht. 
Das ist wie Politik läuft. Wir versuchen hinter den Kulissen argumentativ zu überzeugen, was uns meines Erachtens gut gelingt. Mancher Gesprächspartener ist in jedem Fall nachdenklich geworden und war vor allem überrascht, wer die DIMB ist. Sehr viel passiert über das persönliche Gespräch und wie vertrauenswürdig man dem Partner erscheint. 

Sorry, das ich euch nicht mehr verraten kann. Aber wir arbeiten hart hinter den Kulissen mit zum Teil sehr hohem Zeiteinsatz. Das wäre aber alles wenig wert, hätten wir nicht die Unterstütung von euch. Egal ob bei den Unterschriften und bei euren unermüdlichen Kommentaren und Fragen auf Presseartikel, Facebook und Abgeordnetenwatch. Den das zeigt, das wir eben nicht nur eine paar engagierte Lobbyisten sind, sondern das das Thema in der Mitte der Gesellschaft einen hohen Stellwert hat.

Da danke ich schon für euer Vertrauen und hoffe, das Ihr noch ein wenig mehr Geduld mit uns habt. Sobald etwas spruchreif ist, werde Ihr hier die Ersten sein die es erfahren.

ciao heiko


----------



## baentle (19. Oktober 2013)

Frau Lindholm hat auf abgeordetenwatch auch mal wieder nichtssagend geantwortet:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44441--f408991.html#q408991
Der Bonde gibt ja die politische Linie vor: "Sch... auf Argumente, wir bleiben dabei, Basta!"
Schöne "neue Politik des Gehörtwerdens" ist das, was die Grünen fabrizieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (19. Oktober 2013)

baentle schrieb:


> Frau Lindholm hat auf abgeordetenwatch auch mal wieder nichtssagend geantwortet:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44441--f408991.html#q408991
> Der Bonde gibt ja die politische Linie vor: "Sch... auf Argumente, wir bleiben dabei, Basta!"
> Schöne "neue Politik des Gehörtwerdens" ist das, was die Grünen fabrizieren...



Da kann man so wie du sehen.....

Oder man sieht es, das den Grünen die Argumente ausgehen, sie aber noch nicht auf unsere Linie einschwenken können weil..... Ja weil?

Das ist jetzt unser Job das herauszubekommen. Vielleicht braucht es nur etwas Zeit, vielleicht sind da auch andere Interessen dahinter. Herr Filius ist der Frage nach den Lobbyisten ja sehr geschickt ausgewichen.
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_filius-597-44470--f408889.html#q408889

Da gibt es also ein paar Interessensgruppen die nicht in Erscheinung treten wollen, aber für die die Grünen Ihren guten Ruf als Partei des "Gehörtwerdens" aufs Spiel setzen. 

ciao


----------



## toby.hornung (19. Oktober 2013)

Unglaublich, bei uns im Kreis stellen die Grüne momentan Gelder für den Radwegausbau zur Verfügung. D.h. Singletrails werden nun geschottert. 

So ein Blödsinn!


----------



## rayc (19. Oktober 2013)

toby.hornung schrieb:


> Unglaublich, bei uns im Kreis stellen die Grüne momentan Gelder für den Radwegausbau zur Verfügung. D.h. Singletrails werden nun geschottert.
> 
> So ein Blödsinn!



Ist echt Blödsinn.
Mit den Trekkingrad  (auf den Weg zur Arbeit) will ich keinen Schotter fahren.
Vom Rennrad gar nicht zu reden.

Wenn sie Radwege bauen, dann muss dieser asphaltiert sein, ansonsten nutzt den keiner.
Fahren grüne Politiker nur noch umweltschoned mit den Auto? 

ray


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Oktober 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSS!
UNTERSCHREIBEN!!!!!wir müssen die 50000 packen


----------



## Freeride Bührer (20. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Warum immer das Negative sehen?
> 
> - Die Saatgutpetition ist auch eine gute Sache. Auserdem gilt sie Bundes- wenn nicht sogar Europaweit. Da stehen auch viele Verbände dahinter. Dafür sind 61.000 Stimmen schon OK.
> 
> ...



Hi mein Vertrauen habt ihr auf jeden Fall !
Macht weiter , wir machen solange das was uns Möglich ist.
Um min. 50000 zu erreichen.
Danke für eure Bemühungen !


----------



## Freeride Bührer (20. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde: bei mir hat heute ein Onlineversender angerufen es würde eine Bestellung auf meinem Namen vorliegen, ob meine email stimmen würde. Tat sie nicht. Die Frau meinte dann, es würde sich dann wohl um einen Scherz handeln.  Mein 1. Verdacht: Ein schlechter Verlierer aus irgendeinem Kommentarforum. Hat jemand was ähnliches erlebt?




Zum Glück habe ich bisher keine Probleme ,aber Ärgerlich ist so etwas schon !


----------



## TTT (20. Oktober 2013)

Danke @ heiko
Daß Ihr keine Detais veröffentlichen könnt ist klar. Daß aber eine paar grundsätzliche Infos, in welche Richtung  was läuft von Euch kommen ist richtig und wichtig!


----------



## muddymartin (20. Oktober 2013)

baentle schrieb:


> Frau Lindholm hat auf abgeordetenwatch auch mal wieder nichtssagend geantwortet:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44441--f408991.html#q408991
> Der Bonde gibt ja die politische Linie vor: "Sch... auf Argumente, wir bleiben dabei, Basta!"
> Schöne "neue Politik des Gehörtwerdens" ist das, was die Grünen fabrizieren...



Frau Lindlohr sollte einfach die Fragen beantworten, die gestellt werden. Damit tut sie sich offentsichtlich sehr schwer, habe deshalb nochmal nachgehakt. (noch nicht veröffentlicht)


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2013)

Interessante Einsichten von der erfolgreichen Aktion "Petition live" gestern in Freiburg:

- gut 50% der angesprochenen Biker kannten die Petition
- aber nur ca. 35% hatten schon unterschrieben!
- gut 20% kannte die Regelung, aber nicht die Petition!!
- knapp 20% kannten weder Regelung noch Petition!!!

D.h. wir haben noch viel Potential und gerade solche Aktionen und das persönliche Gespräch vor Ort sind wichtig und wertvoll. Denn bisher ziehen unsere Bemühungen v.a. im digitalen Raum ihre Kreise. Es ist daher ganz entscheidend, dass wir landesweit solche Aktionen auf die Beine stellen.

Bitte nutzt die letzten schönen Herbsttage, um auch bei Euch vor Ort solche oder ähnliche Aktion durchzuführen.

Informationen, Info-Material und Unterstützung erhaltet ihr hier: http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue und unter [email protected]

Unterschriftenlisten kann man hier runterladen: https://www.openpetition.de/pdf/unt...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## TTT (20. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Frau Lindlohr sollte einfach die Fragen beantworten, die gestellt werden. Damit tut sie sich offentsichtlich sehr schwer, habe deshalb nochmal nachgehakt. (noch nicht veröffentlicht)



Bei Frau Lindlohr ist noch eine weitere neue Anfrage von Jörg Jäger offen, für die noch Interesse bekundet werden sollte. Habe ich grad entdeckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allert (20. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Interessante Einsichten von der erfolgreichen Aktion "Petition live" gestern in Freiburg:
> 
> - gut 50% der angesprochenen Biker kannten die Petition
> - aber nur ca. 35% hatten schon unterschrieben!
> ...



Selbst einfache Aktionen bringen viel. Ich spreche zum Beispiel immer alle Biker an, die ich irgendwo treffe und frage nach der Petition. Auch in der Firma, im Fitnessstudio, im Sportverein, etc. gibt es jede Menge Potential für Unterstützer. Es ist wirklich überraschend, dass viele weder die Aktion noch das Gesetz kennen. Also, alle dranbleiben. Die 50K schaffen wir!


----------



## cab (20. Oktober 2013)

tataaaaaa 

*25.000 in BW!!!*


----------



## muddymartin (20. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Frau Lindlohr sollte einfach die Fragen beantworten, die gestellt werden. Damit tut sie sich offentsichtlich sehr schwer, habe deshalb nochmal nachgehakt. (noch nicht veröffentlicht)



Here we are

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44441--f409103.html#q409103

Bitte Interesse zeigen....


----------



## zoryfl (20. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt gibt es uns auch auf homment.com: http://homment.com/LLo5yhtyAW
Klickt mal alle und kommentiert ggf den Artikel, damit wir auch hier noch etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit für unsere Aktion bekommen!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (20. Oktober 2013)

Kurzer Rückblick auf ein wechselhaftes und erfolgreiches Wochenende:
Nach 5 Stunden bei bestem Wetter 116 Unterschriften, davon 5 von Wanderern:



Und nochmal 23 aus dem Publikum der MTB Freiburg Vereinsmeisterschaft, mit bester Stimmung bei Sauwetter.
Also Leute Listen ausgedruckt und los, die Verwandschaft und die KollegInnen nicht vergessen. Ein Gespräch gibt so gut wie immer auch eine Unterschrift
Das hier am Rad sorgt dafür, dass man auf offener Strasse angesprochen wird. Wenn mehr Leute damit rumfahren, gibts auch einen Wiedererkennungswert:


----------



## Freeride Bührer (21. Oktober 2013)

Hi ist es Erlaubt das unterer Bild zu kopieren ?


----------



## muddymartin (21. Oktober 2013)

*43.000!!! *


----------



## HelmutK (21. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> *43.000!!! *


 
... und wir haben noch viel Zeit, um nicht nur die ursprünglich einmal angestrebten 50.000, sondern noch ganz viel mehr Unterstützer zu gewinnen. Weiter so


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (21. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hi ist es Erlaubt das unterer Bild zu kopieren ?



Klar, je mehr damit rumfahren, um so besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hab auch noch einige Leute zum unterzeichnen animieren können


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Oktober 2013)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Hab auch noch einige Leute zum unterzeichnen animieren können



Das ist Top. Ich habe mit @cab gerade einen kleinen "Wettkampf" laufen, das Oberkirch in den Top 5 bleibt. 

ciao heiko


----------



## Tilman (22. Oktober 2013)

Es ist an der Zeit, mal wieder daran zu erinnern, daß es um _alle Radler_ geht, die im Wald fahren wollen und nicht so fahren dürfen, wie sie es als Menschen, die fair zu Mitmenschen und Ökosystemen sind, wollen und können. 

Es gibt keinen Grund, den 2m-Fetischisten den Eindruck zu vermitteln, sie schikanierten mit der Regel nur Mountainbiker und führten nicht auch alle anderen Radfahrer hinters Licht.....

.... und einem Wanderer ist es reichlich egal, ob er einem Mountainbiker oder einem anderen Radfahrer begegnet. Hauptsache ist, man kommt zivilisiert und idealerweise freundlich miteinander aus, egal wie breit der Weg ist.

In diesem Sinne gutes Nächtle


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2013)

Auf der Kampagnen-Seite gibt es seit ein paar Tagen FAQs zum Thema 2-Meter-Regel, also ein paar hilfreiche Fragen und Antworten zum Thema. Hilfreich sicherlich auch für Gespräche mit Leuten, denen nicht ohnehin schon klar ist, warum die 2-Meter-Regel das Verfallsdatum längst überschritten hat.

-> FAQs zur 2-Meter-Regel auf dimb.de
-> zum Liken und Teilen auch auf Open Trails bei Facebook


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich habe mit @cab gerade einen kleinen "Wettkampf" laufen, das Oberkirch in den Top 5 bleibt.



...und während Du nach FR schaust, hat Schorndorf rechts überholt! 
-> Karte mit der Verteilung der Unterschriften auf openpetition.de (nach unten scrollen)

Was ist denn da los in Schorndorf? 
Wer ist da so aktiv? Bitte melden! 
Wir wollen wissen, wie das geht.


----------



## muddymartin (22. Oktober 2013)

Reutlinger Generalanzeiger von heute:

http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen...pen+im+gau+sind+tuebingen+bedroht.3401720.htm

Kommentierung Online geht leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (22. Oktober 2013)

> In seinem Vortrag vor der Hauptversammlung bemängelt Wieczorek die  Zusammenlegung von Rad- und Wanderwegen. Das habe schon zu tödlichen  Unfällen geführt.


Wie traurig..  gerade erst haben es die Politiker endlich eingesehen, dass das Blödsinn ist, jetzt machen andere genau damit weiter..


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Oktober 2013)

> Bei rücksichtslosen Begegnungen mit Mountainbikern sei es damit schnell vorbei.


Das Problem mit rücksichtslosen Wanderern hat unserer meiner Meinung nach ja seinen Ursprung in der 2-Meter-Regel, die ja Kraft Gesetzes das Gebot der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme aussetzt.



> Außerdem kritisiert der Wanderfreund, dass manche Wanderwege durch Bremsspurrillen der Mountainbiker nahezu unbegehbar seien.


Der Unterschied zwischen Holzvollernter und Fahrrad ist nicht jedem geläufig.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Oktober 2013)

....als ich sein Bild sah, wußte ich direkt, was für Kommentare folgen werden  
Manch einem sieht man es einfach an!


----------



## Tilman (22. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Reutlinger Generalanzeiger von heute:
> 
> http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen...pen+im+gau+sind+tuebingen+bedroht.3401720.htm
> 
> Kommentierung Online geht leider nicht.


 
"Albverein: Die Ortsgruppen im Gau sind Tübingen bedroht"


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Oktober 2013)

Die 2-Meter-Regel dient ja auch dem Schutz der Wandervereinsmitglieder und nicht etwa dem des Waldes oder der Natur. 
Darf man dem Bericht glauben, dezimiert sich die Zahl der Wandervereinsmitglieder durch Mountainbiker auf gemeinsam genutzten Wegen.
Das ist in sich schon schlüssig.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Reutlinger Generalanzeiger von heute:
> 
> http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen...pen+im+gau+sind+tuebingen+bedroht.3401720.htm
> 
> Kommentierung Online geht leider nicht.



Pure Real-Satire:
- die beklagen Mitgliederschwund und Überalterung, tragen aber gleichzeitig ein veraltetes Weltbild vor sich her - so was kommt von so was!
- die beschweren sich über zu viel Schilder im Wald, wollen aber eigens ausgewiesene Mountain-Bike Routen
- die Überschrift wäre ein Fall für den Hohlspiegel (letzte Seite vom Spiegel)

Vor allem sind sie alle _bedroht_!
Durch die passiven Mitglieder, die sozio-demographische Entwicklung und natürlich die Mountain-Biker, ohnehin ein schlimme Geißel der Menschheit!

_Und ich sage Euch: Das Ende ist nah. Das Ende ist nah. Das Ende ist nah..._


----------



## cab (22. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das ist Top. Ich habe mit @_cab_ gerade einen kleinen "Wettkampf" laufen, das Oberkirch in den Top 5 bleibt.
> 
> ciao heiko



... ganz BW? Nein, da war dann noch das kleine Dorf namens Schorndorf 



Im Ernst: ich find's toll, was Ihr alle da auf die Beine stellt!!!


----------



## client (22. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Pure Real-Satire:
> - die beklagen Mitgliederschwund und Überalterung, tragen aber gleichzeitig ein veraltetes Weltbild vor sich her - so was kommt von so was!
> - die beschweren sich über zu viel Schilder im Wald, wollen aber eigens ausgewiesene Mountain-Bike Routen
> - die Überschrift wäre ein Fall für den Hohlspiegel (letzte Seite vom Spiegel)
> ...


Dann gehen die halt auch den FDP-Weg. 
Wer sich einem gemeinsamen und rücksichtsvollen Miteinander verweigert, stattdessen nur seine Interessen sieht, der hat halt wenig zuspruch in der Gesellschaft und der wird mit seinem egoistischen Gedankengut sterben.
Nur wer sich "anpasst" und seine Ansichten immer wieder hinterfragt und bereit ist diese zu verändert, nur der kann ein tolerantes und zufriedenes Leben führen und der wird auch andere Menschen ggf. in Wandervereinen an sich binden!
Vermutlich sind es ohnehin nur die "Zwangsmitglieder" (Familienangehörige) oder Mitglieder mit Wirtschaftsinteressen die den Wandervereinen die noch recht hohen Mitgliederzahlen bescheren.


----------



## allert (22. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Dann gehen die halt auch den FDP-Weg.
> Wer sich einem gemeinsamen und rücksichtsvollen Miteinander verweigert, stattdessen nur seine Interessen sieht, der hat halt wenig zuspruch in der Gesellschaft und der wird mit seinem egoistischen Gedankengut sterben.
> Nur wer sich "anpasst" und seine Ansichten immer wieder hinterfragt und bereit ist diese zu verändert, nur der kann ein tolerantes und zufriedenes Leben führen und der wird auch andere Menschen ggf. in Wandervereinen an sich binden!
> Vermutlich sind es ohnehin nur die "Zwangsmitglieder" (Familienangehörige) oder Mitglieder mit Wirtschaftsinteressen die den Wandervereinen die noch recht hohen Mitgliederzahlen bescheren.



Das mit dem Zuspruch in der Gesellschaft ist so eine Sache. Wir haben jetzt knapp 26.000 Bürger aus Baden-Württemberg, die die Petition unterschrieben haben. Das sind ca. 0.25% der Bevölkerung von Ba-Wü. Da müssen wir gemeinsam noch aktiv die restlichen 33 Tage Stimmen sammeln damit wir auf wenigstens 1% kommen. Ich zieh das bis zum letzten Tag durch, um so nah wie möglich dranzukommen. Möglichkeiten gibt es viele. Man muss halt auch auf unbekannte Personen zugehen und einfach mal fragen. Die 50.000 sind ja nur ein Zwischenziel!


----------



## aka (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es gibt keinen Grund fuer ein Wanderverein Bashing, die Zukunft liegt im Miteinander.
Schliesslich profitieren wir MTBler nicht unwesentlich von der Arbeit, die die Wandervereine ueber Jahrzehnte geleistet haben - Stichwort Wegepflege.
Wenn man die MTB Szene mit den Wandervereinen und Verbaenden vergleicht sind wir vom Grad des Engagements und dem der Organisation Meilenweit weg.
Mir fehlt bei der ganzen Argumentation contra 2m Regel ein Konzept fuer eine nachhaltige Nutzung der Pfade*) und wie ein Beitrag der MTBler bzgl. der Wegerhaltung aussehen koennte. Vielleicht wuerde hier ein schluessiges Konzept ja helfen die Gegner abzuholen.
Also nicht nur "wir schaedigen die Wege nicht mehr als Wanderer", sondern wir tragen unseren Teil zur Erhaltung bei...

*) wenn ich die Trails aktuell hier in der Umgebung anschaue gibts scheinen mir einige Kollegen leider nicht in der Lage zu sein, Trails zu befahren ohne Bremsspuren zu ziehen, Kehren unsinnig abzukuerzen und die Pfadraender zusammen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin erstaunt das aus Heidelberg so wenige Unterschriften zusammen gekommen sind! Auch aus Heilbronn scheinen sehr wenige Unterschriften zu kommen!? Gibt es hier niemanden im Forum der sich die beiden Städte / Regionen vornehmen möchte?!


----------



## client (22. Oktober 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zuspruch in der Gesellschaft ist so eine Sache. Wir haben jetzt knapp 26.000 Bürger aus Baden-Württemberg, die die Petition unterschrieben haben. Das sind ca. 0.25% der Bevölkerung von Ba-Wü. Da müssen wir gemeinsam noch aktiv die restlichen 33 Tage Stimmen sammeln damit wir auf wenigstens 1% kommen. Ich zieh das bis zum letzten Tag durch, um so nah wie möglich dranzukommen. Möglichkeiten gibt es viele. Man muss halt auch auf unbekannte Personen zugehen und einfach mal fragen. Die 50.000 sind ja nur ein Zwischenziel!


Ich mache den Zuspruch nicht an den 50.000 Unterzeichner fest.
Fakt ist, dass (wenn die Statistik stimmt) ca 70.000.000 Mio Fahrräder in Deutschland existieren. Es gibt also eine sehr große Gruppe von Menschen, die dem Fahrrad zugeneigt sein wird.
Leider sind die Radler, egal ob MTBler, Rennradler oder normale Altagsradler immer "Einzelkämpfer". 
Weshalb so viele Kfz-Nutzer dem ADAC angehören, die Radler ihrerseits aber nicht oder nur wenig bereit sind sich gemeinsam zu organisieren, das herauszufinden wäre sicherlich eine Aufgabenstellung für eine wissenschafltiche Abschlußarbeit, will sagen, ich habe dafür keine Erklärung.
Fakt ist, der Radler wird jüngst stärker von den Ordnungsorganen und Teilen der Gesellschaft angegangen und "bekämpft", teilweise zu Recht, meistens aber vollkommen unangemessen und übertrieben.

"Das mit dem Zuspruch in der Gesellschaft ist so eine Sache." Zählt aber auch in anderen Bereichen und dort kann das Kleinstgrüppchen dennoch die Mehrheit in "Geiselhaft nehmen"; siehe FDP und die Stimmenanteile im Bezug auf alle Wahlberechtigten oder, was eigentlich richtiger wären, im Bezug auf alle in diesem Land lebenden Menschen. 
Da haben die auch kein 3 % zusammengebracht.

Wir müssen -auch ich- langsam erkennen, dass der Individualsport MTB auf Dauer nur seinen angemessenen Platz einnehmen wird, wenn wir eine starke Lobbyvertretung im Rücken haben.
Bezogen auf die ausgeübten Sportstunden sind wir Biker in dieser Republik sicherlich weit vor der Stundenzahl, die die Wanderer durchschnittlich an Zeit in ihren "Sport" investieren.
Schon deshalb müssen wir nachdrücklich unseren Anspruch erheben und allen Beteiligten klar machen, dass es nie zu einem dauerhaften friedlichen Miteinander in der Natur kommen wird, wenn wir pauschal und sachlich unbegründet ausgegrenzt werden.
Wir sollten auch die Medien stärker in die Pflicht nehmen ihre Gesellschaftlichen Rolle wieder gerechter zu werden.
Die gesamte Bandbreite des Radsports findet überhaupt keine Beachtung in den klassischen Medien oder der Radsport wird nur als "Notnagel" verwendet, wenn die Fußballer in den Ferien weilen.


----------



## Tilman (22. Oktober 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt keinen Grund fuer ein Wanderverein Bashing, die Zukunft liegt im Miteinander.
> Schliesslich profitieren wir MTBler nicht unwesentlich von der Arbeit, die die Wandervereine ueber Jahrzehnte geleistet haben - Stichwort Wegepflege.
> Wenn man die MTB Szene mit den Wandervereinen und Verbaenden vergleicht sind wir vom Grad des Engagements und dem der Organisation Meilenweit weg.
> Mir fehlt bei der ganzen Argumentation contra 2m Regel ein Konzept fuer eine nachhaltige Nutzung der Pfade*) und wie ein Beitrag der MTBler bzgl. der Wegerhaltung aussehen koennte. Vielleicht wuerde hier ein schluessiges Konzept ja helfen die Gegner abzuholen.
> ...


 


.....wobei es ohnehin Unfug ist, immer von einer Schädigung von Wegen auszugehen. Aberr auch gerade ohne diese "Vorausetzung" sollen Wegepflegemaßnahmen ja eine durchaus gesellige Sache (Stichwort "Miteinander statt Gegeneinander") sein.


----------



## Stopelhopser (22. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht gibt es tatsächlich nicht so viele aktive Menschen.

http://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/200166/umfrage/beliebteste-freizeitaktivitaeten-der-deutschen/


Aufgedrösselt nach Sport geben 50%! radfahren an.
http://de.statista.com/statistik/topliste/bestenliste/78/platz/1/titel/die-beliebtesten-sportarten-der-deutschen/


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt keinen Grund fuer ein Wanderverein Bashing, die Zukunft liegt im Miteinander.



Stimmt, das wäre sogar kontra-produktiv! 

Allerdings müssen wir schon Stellung beziehen, wenn die Jungs das Ammenmärchen von den "tödlichen Unfällen" gegen uns ziehen. Und man darf ja beim Handreichen auch durchaus darauf hinweisen, dass die Umarmung der Biker als bereits existierende sowie potentielle Mitglieder nicht so weh tun muss, wie die zu glauben scheinen.

Der DAV ist da schon viel weiter, hat eigene MTB-Gruppen und tritt für Fußgänger und Radfahrer etc. ein. Inkl. Vermittlung falls es mal zu Interessen-Konflikten kommen sollte.

Selbst der Schwäbische Albverein und der Schwarzwaldverein haben ja zumindest teilweise Bike-Gruppen in den Ortsgruppen.


----------



## aka (22. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Stimmt, das wäre sogar kontra-produktiv!
> 
> Allerdings müssen wir schon Stellung beziehen, wenn die Jungs das Ammenmärchen von den "tödlichen Unfällen" gegen uns ziehen. Und man darf ja beim Handreichen auch durchaus darauf hinweisen, dass die Umarmung der Biker als bereits existierende sowie potentielle Mitglieder nicht so weh tun muss, wie die zu glauben scheinen.
> 
> ...



seh' ich genau so 
Ich denke der DAV ist ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## franzam (22. Oktober 2013)

Vll. sollt man auch mal erwähnen, dass die Radler nicht eigens geschaffene Sportstätten, wie Tennisplätze, Fußballplätze etc. ( die noch teurer für die Kommunen im Unterhalt sind) brauchen.
Und oft genug ist es so, dass nicht nur die Wandervereine die Wege pflegen, sondern auch die Grundstückseigentümer, Tourismusverbände, Forst und sogar ab und zu die Jägerschaft.
Auch bekommen die Wandervereine (zum Glück) oft eine Aufwandsentschädigung /Unterstützung durch die öffentliche Hand


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2013)

Gerade bei Open Trails auf Facebook:

âOpen Trails!â ruft alle Mountain Biker aus Stuttgart und Umgebung zur Teilnahme bei Critical Mass Stuttgart am 1. November 2013 auf. 

Treffpunkt 18.30h am Feuersee in Stuttgart
Feuerseeplatz, 70176 Stuttgart â

Der 1.11. ist in BaWÃ¼ ein Feiertag. Vielleicht kÃ¶nnen daher auch Biker aus der weiteren Umgebung teilnehmen.


----------



## muddymartin (22. Oktober 2013)

Hier die Anwort meines Wahlkreisvertreters auf meine Anfrage

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f408912.html#q408912

-> Man braucht die landesweite 2-m-Regelung also nicht abschaffen, weil man mit den örtlichen Gemeinden und Wanderverbänden auf Kreisebene lokale Regelung treffen kann (was von den Grünen ausdrücklich befürwortet wird)....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Immerhin auch hier wieder nix von Unfällen, Konflikten etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (22. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Hier die Anwort meines Wahlkreisvertreters auf meine Anfrage
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f408912.html#q408912
> 
> ...



die "argumente" werden immer absurder. und wieder einmal frage ich mich, wie man es mit einem deratig begrenzten intellekt in solche oder ähnliche positionen schaffen kann ...


----------



## baentle (22. Oktober 2013)

Interessant ist aber folgendes:


> ...habe ich mich nochmals intensiv mit der Thematik beschäftigt, die ja  übrigens am 23.10.2013 im Landtagsausschuss behandelt werden wird.


----------



## HelmutK (22. Oktober 2013)

In der Tat findet morgen eine Ausschusssitzung

http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live...nte/tagesordnungen/2013/2013-10_23_LandwA.pdf

statt, in deren nicht-öffentlichen Teil unter Top 8 das Thema  auf der Tagesordnung steht.

Die Mitglieder dieses Ausschusses findet Ihr hier aufgeführt

http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/d...schusse/ausschuss-fur-landlichen-raum-un.html


----------



## Tilman (22. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> In der Tat findet morgen eine Ausschusssitzung
> 
> http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live...nte/tagesordnungen/2013/2013-10_23_LandwA.pdf
> 
> ...


 
Die Vorlage ist die uralte Antwort des Ministeriums an Abg. Bullinger (FDP). Also ist das alles kein Grund zur Aufregung. 

Die Sache findet im nicht-öffentlichen Teil der Sitzung statt. Das wird weniger an organisatorischer Boshaftigkeit liegen als daran, daß die Ausschüsse in aller Regel nichtöffentlich tagen.

Öffentlich ist TOP 1 zum Nationalpark Schwarzwald (14:15 Fraktionssitzungssal der CDU - HdA 3. Stock). Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob man da als Zuschauer und -hörer Eintrittskarten wie beim Bundestag braucht.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Oktober 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt keinen Grund fuer ein Wanderverein Bashing, die Zukunft liegt im Miteinander.



Da frage ich dich mal wer basht hier wen? Manche vom SAV meinen wohl das in jeden Artikel der erscheint das Thema MTB* negativ* rein gehört. Und sei es noch so zusammenhangslos wie hier bei der Altersproblematik. (Oder bei der uns wohlbekannten Festrede beim kürzlichen Jubiläum des SAV)

Ich darf dir von einem anderen Wanderverband berichten, das es durchaus gemeinsame  Wegpflegeaktionen gibt. Noch sind es nur eine Handvoll, aber da kann sich was entwickeln. Das setzt natürlich vorraus, das MTBler grundsätzlich aktzeptiert werden. Und das man Sie die Wege, welche Sie pflegen sollen, auch offiziell befahren lässt. 

Ich weiss, dass in den Wanderverbänden das Thema intern sehr kontrovers ist. Zum einen gibt es viele ältere Mitglieder, die mit MTB fahren nichts anfangen können und sich das Beschauliche wie vor 20 Jahren zurückwünschen. Es gibt aber auch genug Mitglieder die selbst MTB fahren und die erkannt haben, das die Freizeitnutzung heute anderst ist und sich die Entwicklung nicht mehr umdrehen läst. Egal welche Verbote du erläst. Du bringst uns MTBler ja nicht mehr aus dem Wald.

Deshalb: Nur in einer Öffnung für die Belange und Interessen der Menschen* vor Ort *können die Wandervereine die Zukunft meistern. Den die Menschen vor Ort sind es, die auch Verantwortung für Ihre Wege übernehmen,

Es ist doch paradox. So viele aktive Menschen wie heute gab es noch nie im Wald. Und trotzdem findet sich niemand für die Wegpflege?


ciao heiko


----------



## TTT (22. Oktober 2013)

> In seinem Vortrag vor der Hauptversammlung bemängelt Wieczorek die Zusammenlegung von Rad- und Wanderwegen. Das habe schon zu tödlichen Unfällen geführt.



Vorsicht! Wenn H.Wieczorek das kritisiert, mag er sogar Recht haben! Mir ist der Neckartalweg zwar nicht in Tübingen, worauf sich der Komentar bezieht, bekannt, allerdings kenne ich den Verlauf zwischen Nürtigen und Tübingen und muß sagen, es ist erstaunlich, daß da nicht viel mehr passiert! Asphaltierter Rad/Fußweg, teilweise schmal, teilweise nicht einsehbar, sehr stark frequentiert, wird zwangsläufig auf von Rennradlern benutzt. Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede bei Begegnungsverkehr teilweise über 60km/h. Dazu Pfosten mitten auf dem Weg, die man in der Gruppe schon mal übersehen kann...
Auf dem Weg würde ich mir eine Entflechtung auch wünschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (22. Oktober 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> die "argumente" werden immer absurder. und wieder einmal frage ich mich, wie man es mit einem deratig begrenzten intellekt in solche oder ähnliche positionen schaffen kann ...



"Wir zahlen fortan keine keine Arbeitslosenunterstützung und HarzIV Gelder mehr aber wir unterstützen ausdrücklich, daß sich reiche Mitbürger und gutlaufende Firmen sich ihrer annehmen. Wir sehen deswegen keinen Grund die Unterstützung wieder auszuzahlen!"

Was wohl wahrscheinlicher wäre? Ausweisung von Trails oder Unterstützung Arbeitsloser?


----------



## client (22. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ---
> Der DAV ist da schon viel weiter, hat eigene MTB-Gruppen und tritt für Fußgänger und Radfahrer etc. ein. Inkl. Vermittlung falls es mal zu Interessen-Konflikten kommen sollte.
> ..



Stimmt! Und schaut Euch einmal die Mitglieder der jeweiligen Gruppen im Vergleich zum M97 an!
Solche Verhältnisse machen den klassischen Wandervereinen vermutlich Angst!
Der DAV hat frühzeitig erkannt, dass sich die Naturliebhaber nicht ausschließlich mit Wanderschuhen in der Natur bewegen wollen.


----------



## pezolived (22. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Die Vorlage ist die uralte Antwort des Ministeriums an Abg. Bullinger (FDP). Also ist das alles kein Grund zur Aufregung.



Derart dummes Gewäsch *regt mich aber auf!  *
Insbesondere stört mich, daß immer nur vom Schwarzwald die Rede ist. Ich gurke meist auf Stromberg und Heuchelberg rum, kenne dort an jedem Ende ein verwunschenes Pfädchen, um genußvoll Höhenmeter zu vernichten und bin dort noch selten bis nie überhaupt je einem Menschen begegnet. Daß dort, wo der Bär los ist, u.U. wirklich eine Notwendigkeit besteht, den Verkehr zu entflechten, wäre mir möglicherweise sogar noch vermittelbar. Da wo ich rumfahre, sehe ich niemanden, störe niemanden, mache nix kaputt, aber dennoch ist es illegal. 
Und das _*regt *_mich auf!

Und weil ich grad so schön am Kochen bin, gleich mal in die nächste Runde:


Mein Sohn hat im Alter von nicht mal 4 Jahren Fahrradfahren gelernt. Hat dank Vorübung mit dem Laufrad keine 10 Minuten gedauert. Dazu standen Papa und Mama im Abstand vom 30m auf der Straße, die zwar im Wohngebiet gelegen, aber keine Spielstraße ist. Damit darf das Kind dort nicht radeln, solange es keine 8 Jahre alt ist. Seine Radkarriere begann also schon mal illegal, ab der ersten Kurbelumdrehung!
Der Schulhof, als einzige öffentliche, leere und geeignete Fläche in der Nähe, ist am Wochenende und für Unbefugte (mich und ihn) 24/7  gesperrt.
Weiter geht's, erste Touren: Lt. Gesetz darf er nicht auf die Straße, ich hingegen nicht auf den Bürgersteig. Ich müßte also von der Straße aus über parkende Autoreihen hinweg mein Kind beaufsichtigen und anleiten. Wer denkt sich so'n Mist aus?
Auf den Radwegen entlang der Enz tobt am Wochenende der Mob. Unverantwortlich und unmöglich, dort mit dem Kind zu fahren, solange es noch unsicher ist.
Halfpipe an der Enz: Häufig verwaist, aber Radfahren nur mit BMX-Rädern erlaubt, die irgendeiner dusseligen Norm entsprechen.
Bleibt also nur der Wald - und wenn's dort nur dumm geradeaus ginge, würde das Kind ganz gewiß lieber an irgendwelchen Spielkonsolen rumdaddeln oder in der Nase bohren, als Fahrrad zu fahren. Stattdessen ist er bereits mit dem 20"-Kinderrad irgendwelche Wurzeltrails runter, hat gelernt, das Vorderrad nicht zu überbremsen, im Stehen zu fahren etc.
Mit 5 gab's ein 24"-Fahrrad, selbstverständlich ein MTB. "Wie, kein Licht dran, keine Schutzbleche, kein Gepäckträger, wieso kauft ihr dem Kind kein StVZO-konformes Fahrrad?" "Weil es die nächsten drei Jahre im Geltungsbereich der StVO ohnehin nirgendwo legal fahren darf!"
Mittlerweile ist er 7, ist die Enz entlang bis zur Quelle und weiß Gott wohin sonst noch gekurbelt, fährt selbstverständlich auf der Halfpipe-Anlage rum, selbstverständlich Single-Trails und spielt Nachmittage lang mit Papa vor der Haustür "Einklemmen". (Wer zuerst einen Fuß auf den Boden setzen muß, hat verloren.) Er kennt mittlerweile auch die rechts-vor-links-Regel, weiß, was das dreieckige Schild bedeutet und daß man beim Linksabbiegen nicht blind und auf der falschen Seite in irgendwelche Ecken hineinstechen kann. Er hat bereits eine gewisse Erfahrung, jedoch keinen Meter davon legal erworben.
Aber irgendwann kann er's - und das ist mir wichtig. 
Dem Gesetzgeber ist hingegen wichtig, daß auf den Speichenreflektoren eine amtliche Wellenlinie prangt, daß die Bordspannung 6 Volt beträgt und allerlei sonstiger Unsinn. Ein blinkendes LED-Lichtlein könnte die Autofahrer irritieren, also die  Fraktion mit zwei Abblend- und zwei Fernscheinwerfern, zwei  Nebelscheinwerfern, Abbiegelicht, zweimal 10W-Rücklicht, Seitenblinkern,  Nummernschildbeleuchtung und dritter Bremsleuchte. Auf der Straße sind Radfahrer unerwünscht, auf dem Bürgersteig und in Fußgängerzonen sowieso. Das Radwegenetz ist unter aller Sau (hab' mir grad am Wochenende mein Rennrad dort kaputt gefahren) und die vorhandene Beschilderung nur mit Drogenmißbrauch zu erklären. 
Und die Grünen wollen das Fahrrad zum "Leitverkehrsmittel der Zukunft" machen - während sie gleichzeitig seine Benutzung überall dort untersagen, wo's eventuell Spaß machen könnte. 

Yeah, sorry für's off-topic, aber jetzt geht's mir besser!


Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## client (22. Oktober 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> V..
> Und oft genug ist es so, dass nicht nur die Wandervereine die Wege pflegen, sondern auch die Grundstückseigentümer, Tourismusverbände, Forst und sogar ab und zu die Jägerschaft.
> ..


Alles richtig, und im Alpenverein kann man auch erleben wie die verschiedenen Gruppen gemeinsam die Wege unterhalten und sich akzeptieren.
Was in den Alpen funktioniert, dass sollt auch im Schwarzwald oder in anderen Teilen von BW klappen, obwohl dort die Wege vermutlich nur für die Wanderer hergerichtet werden müssen.
Fürs Biken in den Wäldern brauche ich keine befestigten Wege oder mit Treppen ausgestattete Steigungen. Für mich genügt tatsächlich ein naturbelassener Weg.


----------



## TTT (22. Oktober 2013)

Mir gehts noch nicht besser! Aber sollen wir alle mal den Vorschlag von H.Dr.Rösler aufgreifen (natürlich mit dem Hinweis, wer uns geschickt hat):
Für weitere Rückfragen, wenden Sie sich bitte an die hierfür zuständige Abteilung Forst im Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz (MLR) über die Bürgerreferentin des Ministeriums: Tanja Ingwersen, 0711/126-2378 [email protected]


----------



## TTT (22. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Fürs Biken in den Wäldern brauche ich keine befestigten Wege oder mit Treppen ausgestattete Steigungen. Für mich genügt tatsächlich ein naturbelassener Weg.



Ich glaub, da unterschätzt Du die Natur etwas. Pflanzenwachstum, Sturm und Regen verrichten ihr Werk. Der Regen umso schlimmer, je mehr Abkürzer (die es auch unter den Wanderern gibt, wenn auch seltener) und Schredderer unterwegs sind.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Oktober 2013)

@pezolived:  : daumen:


----------



## Tilman (22. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Mir gehts noch nicht besser! Aber sollen wir alle mal den Vorschlag von H.Dr.Rösler aufgreifen (natürlich mit dem Hinweis, wer uns geschickt hat):
> Für weitere Rückfragen, wenden Sie sich bitte an die hierfür zuständige Abteilung Forst im Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz (MLR) über die Bürgerreferentin des Ministeriums: Tanja Ingwersen, 0711/126-2378 [email protected]



ich finde das unheimlich ulkig, daß uns jemand von einer Partei, die früher immer für Basisdemokratie war und die Kontrolle der etablierten Politik propagierte, uns nun an die Exekutive verweist. Denn die, sprich das Ministerium, hat in Sachen unserer Petition schlichtweg nichts zu entscheiden. Sie ist keinesfalls für die _Gestaltung_, sondern für die Einhaltung von Gesetzen zuständig. So weit zu Grundkenntnissen der Politik.

Und Rösler interessiert ja auch sonst nicht, was er so an hehren Sprüchen verbreitet. In seinem Internet-Auftritt schmeißt er sich an die Wähler 'ran mit  _Haben Sie Fragen zur Landespolitik? Dann wenden Sie sich bitte an mein Landtagsbüro unter 0711 / 2063 - 649 oder per Mail unter Markus.Roesler ((at).......)._, nix mit "hab' keine Ahnung, fragen Sie das Ministerium!" 

Im _abgeordnetenwatch.de_ antwortet Rösler nicht mit "Ich", sondern mit "Wir". Das hat selbst der Papst nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## TTT (22. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> ich finde das unheimlich ulkig, daß uns jemand von einer Partei, die früher immer für Basisdemokratie war und die Kontrolle der etablierten Politik propagierte, uns nun an die Exekutive verweist.



Beginne Deine Anfrage an das Ministerium doch folgendermaßen:
"Verwundert darüber, daß bei den Grünen die Ministerien die Gesetzte erlassen bzw. ändern (in der Schule habe ich es anders gelernt) wende ich mich auf Anweisung von H.Dr.Rösler in der Frage nun an Sie...

Auf die vorhersehbare Antwort aus dem Ministerium, dann wieder auf Abgeordnetenwatch:

Sehr geehrter H.Dr.Rösler, auch das Ministerium erklärt sich für die Änderung von Gesetzten nicht zuständig. Ich frage mich, ob unsere Regierung überhaupt handlungsfähig ist, wenn keiner Gesetzte erlassen/ändern kann oder will...


----------



## cab (22. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und weil ich grad so schön ... [...]
> sorry für's off-topic, aber jetzt geht's mir besser!




Für diesen schönen Bericht könnt ich Dich knutschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (22. Oktober 2013)

*"7.3.2013*

*Ab 2014: 16jährige dürfen Gemeinderäte wählen*

*MdL Rösler: Wir wollen Politik mit jungen Menschen machen, nicht nur für sie."*

Wenn das sein Standpunkt ist, dann sollte die 2m Regel in Kürze Geschichte sein.


----------



## franzam (22. Oktober 2013)

cab schrieb:


> Für diesen schönen Bericht könnt ich Dich knutschen



Jepp, den Beitrag von Clemens sollt man (fast) jeden Politiker mit Sekundenkleber an die Stirn pappen oder unter Androhenung füüürchterlicher Qualen lesen lassen 


-zumindest als Lektüre zukommen lassen


----------



## mw.dd (22. Oktober 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt keinen Grund fuer ein Wanderverein Bashing, die Zukunft liegt im Miteinander.
> Schliesslich profitieren wir MTBler nicht unwesentlich von der Arbeit, die die Wandervereine ueber Jahrzehnte geleistet haben - Stichwort Wegepflege.
> Wenn man die MTB Szene mit den Wandervereinen und Verbaenden vergleicht sind wir vom Grad des Engagements und dem der Organisation Meilenweit weg.
> Mir fehlt bei der ganzen Argumentation contra 2m Regel ein Konzept fuer eine nachhaltige Nutzung der Pfade*) und wie ein Beitrag der MTBler bzgl. der Wegerhaltung aussehen koennte. Vielleicht wuerde hier ein schluessiges Konzept ja helfen die Gegner abzuholen.
> ...



1. Wenn jemand Unsinn redet, muß man ihm das auch sagen. Das ist nicht Bashing, sondern ehrlich.
2. Nichts gegen Mithilfe bei der Wegepflege, mit der 2-Meter-Regel gehört das aber nicht vermengt. Wer meint denn, das alle Fußgänger sich auch aktiv für die Erhaltung der Wege einsetzen? Das wird wohl eher nur eine Minderheit sein... Werden die, die sich nicht beteiligen, denn ausgesperrt?
3. Konzepte? Ebenfalls gern; hast Du denn schon einen Entwurf, den wir diskutieren können?
4. Wir sollten damit aufhören, öffentlich über Kollegen herzuziehen, die unseren Ansprüchen nicht immer genügen. Nach meinen Erfahrungen hilft hier das gute Beispiel und die direkte Ansprache am meisten. Wie sollen wir für ein Miteinander mit den Wanderern eintreten, wenn wir den Eindruck vermitteln, uns untereinander nicht einig zu sein?


----------



## pezolived (22. Oktober 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Jepp, den Beitrag von Clemens sollt man ...



Danke an alle für den Zuspruch! 

Clemens

(Wenn ich in Rage komme, dann ... dann ... dann zerreiße ich 'ne nasse Zeitung! )


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Oktober 2013)

Yep,
und mit den neuen Beleuchtungsvorschriften wurde ja ein weiteres glanzvolles Kapitel der praktikablen und plausiblen Rechtsnormen für den Radverkehr aufgeschlagen.
Spaßig wirds erst wieder, wenn sich Verwaltungsleute allen Ernstes wundern, dass nach Aufgabe der Regelungssicherheit die Radfahrenden im Gegenzug die Regeln aufgeben.
Die Polizei guckt dann lieber gleich weg, die blickens ja auch nicht bzw. wissen das die Regelungen bisweilen ziemlicher Mumpitz sind.
Ich finde neue Verkehrsministerin sollte Christina Schröder werden. Die geht so herrlich unbefangen an die Themen ran, das wäre in unserem Fall ganz hilfreich. Sorry for ot.


----------



## powderJO (22. Oktober 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @pezolived:  : daumen:



dito. super beitrag, der schön zeigt, wie weit wir schon sind auf dem weg nach absurdistan.


btw: ich habe hier in ffm den verkehrsdezernenten mehrfach per mail eingeladen, mal mit mir eine radrunde durch die stadt zu drehen, damit er mal sieht, wie toll seine radwegeplanung doch ist ... keine antwort. übrigens auch ein mitglied der grünen ... 

jetzt aber wieder zurück zum thema ...


----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2013)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> ...
> Ich finde neue Verkehrsministerin sollte Christina Schröder werden. Die geht so herrlich unbefangen an die Themen ran...



Ich weiß nicht, ob Du eine mir unbekannte Christina oder die geschäftsführende Familienministerin Kristinia Schröder meinst. Im letzteren Fall ist "unbefangen" wohl eher ein Synonym für "ahnungslos"...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (23. Oktober 2013)

Weiter vorne im Text wurden ja die "Bremsrillen" angesprochen die der gemeine Bergradler am Weg hinterlässt.

Ich selbst wurde auch schon von einem Wanderer drauf angesprochen (in freundlichem Ton) - als wir die vermeintlichen Spuren dann genauer angesehen haben, hat man schnell gemerkt, dass es Wasserrillen waren.

Schätzungsweiße werden so viele Rillen in den Wegen sein die nicht vom Bergradler stammen, aber dennoch werden alle Ihnen zugeschoben.


Zum Thema Jäger fällt mir nix mehr ein - mich hat neulich einer bezichtig das Wild aufzuscheuchen. Als ich Ihn gefragt habe was denn dann sein dicker Jeep aufscheucht wenn er damit durch den Wald fährt kam leider keine Antwort - als auch keine weitere Diskussion...

...ich sag nur: Ohne Worte...


Ahja und im Herbst die ganzen Pilz- und Kastaniensammler die mit dem Auto bis in den Wald fahren (hier in Oberkirch grad am Wochenende gesehen --- Buchwaldhütte, Waldköpflehütte, Schwend) standen überall Autos auf wegen die nur für den Forst sind - und draußenrum sind nur Kastaniensammler gehopst.

Da könnte man ja auch was sagen....


...und wo ich grad dabei bin - der beste von den dreien die ich mit dem Auto im Wald gesehen habe hatte noch  eine Aufkleber aufm Auto "Ja zum Nationalpark" - ich musste glatt nachfragen ob er die Ironie in seinem Leben selber noch merkt......

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass doch jeder ein Recht auf seine Zeit im Wald hat - nur die Bergradler sind wohl der Sündenbock.


----------



## boulder2002 (23. Oktober 2013)

Heute ein relativ großer Artikel in der Südwestpresse

http://www.swp.de/reutlingen/nachri...Waldwegen-soll-gekippt-werden;art4319,2267393


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (23. Oktober 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Heute ein relativ großer Artikel in der Südwestpresse
> 
> http://www.swp.de/reutlingen/nachri...Waldwegen-soll-gekippt-werden;art4319,2267393


 

Und schon gleich der erste Troll im Kommentarbereich...


----------



## damage0099 (23. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gutes Contra dazu!!


----------



## zoryfl (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke, zusätzliche Pro-Kommentare sind immer willkommen - auch mit allgemeinen Inhalten und nicht speziell auf einen Troll bezogen..


----------



## HelmutK (23. Oktober 2013)

Interessant wird der SWP-Artikel am Ende

"Der Schwarzwaldverein verhält sich abwartend. Sprecher Stephan Seyl betont, der Verein unterstütze die Petition nicht. Schließlich vertrete der Verein vor allem Wanderer. Ihm ist aber bewusst, dass die Mountainbiker das 23 000 Kilometer umfassende Wegenetz des Vereins nutzen. Dagegen habe man auch nichts, so Seyl. "Im Vordergrund steht, dass die Gruppen gut miteinander auskommen.""

Taucht da etwa ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels auf?


----------



## zoryfl (23. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Taucht da etwa ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels auf?


Ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber glaubst du wirklich, dass sie offiziell eine Duldung von Mountainbikern auf dem gesamten Wegenetz aussprechen werden? Alles andere würde ja status quo bedeuten, oder nicht?


----------



## muddymartin (23. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Danke, zusätzliche Pro-Kommentare sind immer willkommen - auch mit allgemeinen Inhalten und nicht speziell auf einen Troll bezogen..


 
done


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (23. Oktober 2013)

Mit mittlerweile gut 43.700 Unterschriften und noch 32 Festtagen reicht uns jetzt ein 200er Tagesschnitt für das erreichen der 50.000.


----------



## muddymartin (23. Oktober 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Mit mittlerweile gut 43.700 Unterschriften und noch 32 Festtagen reicht uns jetzt ein 200er Tagesschnitt für das erreichen der 50.000.


 

Meines Erachtens muss das neue Ziel 60.000+ lauten
Die Petition Saatgut hats vorgemacht, die haben Ihre Zielsetzung 7 Tage vor Ablauf von 50.000 auf 100.000 hochgesetzt und sind jetzt über 80.000


----------



## dinamo79 (23. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Interessant wird der SWP-Artikel am Ende
> 
> "Der Schwarzwaldverein verhält sich abwartend. Sprecher Stephan Seyl betont, der Verein unterstütze die Petition nicht. Schließlich vertrete der Verein vor allem Wanderer. Ihm ist aber bewusst, dass die Mountainbiker das 23 000 Kilometer umfassende *Wegenetz des Vereins* nutzen. Dagegen habe man auch nichts, so Seyl. "Im Vordergrund steht, dass die Gruppen gut miteinander auskommen.""
> 
> Taucht da etwa ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels auf?


 
Die Passivität klingt schon mal besser als Widerstand. Die fett markierte Stelle - wenn auch nicht verifiziert werden kann, ob dies so wörtlich gesagt wurde - zeigt m.E. jedoch die weiterhin tendenziell vorherschende Meinung und Haltung zum Waldwegenetz auf.

Den Wandervereinen gebührt selbtverständlich grosser Dank für das Anlegen und die Pflege von Waldwegen, jedoch sollte ihnen bewusst werden, dass sie dadurch nicht Eigentümer der Waldwege sind und jeder Bürger ein Anrecht auf Nutzung haben sollte.

Nach den Aussagen ("dagegen haben wir nichts") gewinnt man den Eindruck sie sähen uns als Bittsteller, die man auf ihren Wegen evtl. tolerieren könnte, jedoch nicht müsste! Und hier müsste ein Umdenken ihrerseits stattfinden, vor allem auch aus Eigentinteresse, blickt man auf ihre Mitglieder- und Altersstruktur.


----------



## client (23. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Interessant wird der SWP-Artikel am Ende
> 
> "Der Schwarzwaldverein verhält sich abwartend. Sprecher Stephan Seyl betont, der Verein unterstütze die Petition nicht. Schließlich vertrete der Verein vor allem Wanderer. Ihm ist aber bewusst, dass die Mountainbiker *das 23 000 Kilometer umfassende Wegenetz des Vereins nutzen. *Dagegen habe man auch nichts, so Seyl. "Im Vordergrund steht, dass die Gruppen gut miteinander auskommen.""
> 
> Taucht da etwa ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels auf?


Da geht mir die Hutschnur hoch!
Was glauben solche Menschen eigentlich; die Welt gehört nur ihnen? Und die gesetzlich geregelten Waldbetretungsrechte sind nur für Menschen gültig, die in einem Wanderverein Mitglied sind?

Die Strabag- Mitarbeiter haben ja jüngst auch bestätigt, dass sie nichts dagegen hätten, wenn andere Menschen "ihre" Straßen und Wege mitbenutzen. Ironietaste aus.


----------



## zoryfl (23. Oktober 2013)

Als Hinweis: Falls noch jemand mit der Beschränkung "15 Artikel/Monat" auf swp.de zu kämpfen hat: Cache leeren hilft (bspw: History -> rechtsklick auf die swp Seite -> gesamte Website vergessen)


----------



## sipaq (23. Oktober 2013)

@muddymartin:
Wenn wir jetzt das Ziel auf 60.000 erhöhen schwächen wir uns selbst, wenn wir das dann nicht erreichen. Wenn die Anzahl der Unterzeichner in den nächsten 4,5 Wochen halbwegs konstant bleibt, dann kommen wir irgendwo zwischen 53.000 und 54.000 Unterschriften raus.

Das ist doch ein super Ergebnis! Mit den Saatgutlern sollten wir uns nicht vergleichen. Unsere Kampagne hat einen klaren regionalen Fokus, deren Kampagne nicht. Mir persönlich ist unsere Top-Line 50.000 auch gar nicht so wichtig. Wichtiger finde ich die Anzahl der BW-Unterzeichner und da liegen wir mit knapp 26.000 schon jetzt sehr gut (gut 60%) und werden am Ende wohl 31.000 - 32.000 Unterschriften erreichen.

Das ist ein besseres Ergebnis als in Hessen, obwohl unsere Kampagne in Hessen aus meiner Sicht für uns "leichter" war. Dort konnten wir gegen eine anstehende Gesetzesänderung opponieren und dagegen-sein ist immer leichter. In BW treiben wir aktiv eine Veränderung des Waldgesetzes voran, was schwerer ist und trotzdem läuft die Kampagne bisher exzellent.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (23. Oktober 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> @muddymartin:
> Wenn wir jetzt das Ziel auf 60.000 erhöhen schwächen wir uns selbst,



Hi sehe ich ähnlich , aber inoffiziell können wir ja die 60000 anvisieren


----------



## Tilman (23. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens muss das neue Ziel 60.000+ lauten
> Die Petition Saatgut hats vorgemacht, die haben Ihre Zielsetzung 7 Tage vor Ablauf von 50.000 auf 100.000 hochgesetzt und sind jetzt über 80.000


 
Lass es wie es ist, 60.000 sieht das System nicht vor. So einfach ist das.


----------



## TTT (23. Oktober 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> @muddymartin:
> Wenn wir jetzt das Ziel auf 60.000 erhöhen schwächen wir uns selbst, wenn wir das dann nicht erreichen. Wenn die Anzahl der Unterzeichner in den nächsten 4,5 Wochen halbwegs konstant bleibt, dann kommen wir irgendwo zwischen 53.000 und 54.000 Unterschriften raus.
> 
> Das ist doch ein super Ergebnis! Mit den Saatgutlern sollten wir uns nicht vergleichen. Unsere Kampagne hat einen klaren regionalen Fokus, deren Kampagne nicht. Mir persönlich ist unsere Top-Line 50.000 auch gar nicht so wichtig. Wichtiger finde ich die Anzahl der BW-Unterzeichner und da liegen wir mit knapp 26.000 schon jetzt sehr gut (gut 60%) und werden am Ende wohl 31.000 - 32.000 Unterschriften erreichen.
> ...



1. BW hat auch deutlich mehr Einwohner!
2. Die Unterschriften aus BW machen Druck wegen der Wählerstimmen (gut 2 Promille bisher) aber die Stimmen der "Ausländer" machen Druck auf den Tourismus


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Derart dummes Gewäsch *regt mich aber auf!  *
> Gruß, Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Reutlinger Generalanzeiger von heute:
> 
> http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen...pen+im+gau+sind+tuebingen+bedroht.3401720.htm
> 
> Kommentierung Online geht leider nicht.



Aber auf Facebook kann man kommentieren:
- bei uns auf Open Trails: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
- aber auch beim FB-Auftritt des General-Anzeigers: https://www.facebook.com/gea.reutlingen (nach unten scrollen)


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2013)

Noch was: Manuel Fumic hat heute noch mal per Facebook für die Petition geworben und das ist bereits 23mal geteilt worden - schöner Multiplikator-Effekt!

Wir sollten den Promi-Effekt ruhig nutzen: also bitte gerne dort teilen und liken! 
Auch sowas bringt Unterschriften!

https://www.facebook.com/manuel.fumic


----------



## muddymartin (23. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Lass es wie es ist, 60.000 sieht das System nicht vor. So einfach ist das.


 
War von meiner Seite auch als internes Ziel gemeint


----------



## pezolived (23. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben übrigens nebenbei die 44.000 geknackt! 
Ich habe den Eindruck, daß Zeitungsartikel immer wieder am meisten Feuer unter den Kessel bringen.


----------



## muddymartin (23. Oktober 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Heute ein relativ großer Artikel in der Südwestpresse
> 
> http://www.swp.de/reutlingen/nachri...Waldwegen-soll-gekippt-werden;art4319,2267393


 

Nebenbei gibts noch einen separaten Verweis auf die Petition:

http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/suedwestumschau/Online-Petition-an-den-Landtag;art4319,2266888


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2013)

Toll zu sehen, wie gerade alles ineinander greift, was wir hier seit März (erster Beitrag im Thread!) drehen und wenden.

Schönes Beispiel dafür ist der Artikel über Carsten Schymik in der Schwäbischen Post von gestern. -> siehe aktueller Facebook-Beitrag auf Open Trails

Vordergründig geht es dabei "nur" um einen begeisterten Biker, aber _ganz zufällig_ wird nebenbei auch die 2-Meter-Regel und die Petition erwähnt. Damit nicht genug: die auch bei Bikern verbreitete Liebe zur Natur kommt ebenfalls vor und dann wird noch das von Bikern eingegangene (und damit auch ausgehende) Risiko relativiert. 

Also die volle Packung dessen, was wir hier immer wieder uns gegenseitig erzählt haben. 

Auch den Nicht-Biker spricht diese persönliche Geschichte an. Denn da geht es plötzlich nicht mehr nur um die wilde Forderung einer anonymen Masse von Bikern in der digitalen Welt, sondern um eine Person, einem echten Menschen, der glaubwürdig vermittelt, dass Forstautobahnen für seinen Sport nicht taugen, dass auch Biker die Natur lieben und nicht einfach nur risiko-freudige Hasardeure sind.

Könnten IHR jetzt bitte ALLE mit Eurer örtlichen Redaktion auch einen solchen Artikel machen?! Bitte! 

HERZLICHEN DANK AN CARSTEN !!!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Derart dummes Gewäsch *regt mich aber auf!  *
> 
> (...)
> 
> aber jetzt geht's mir besser!



Mir auch! Mir ging's nach dem Lesen Deines Beitrags auch besser! 
Man kann nicht immer nur lieb und nett sein, wenn teils so ein Mist auf den Tisch kommt. Die angehaltene Luft muss auch mal raus!

Und wenn wir schon bei Kindern sind:
Ich will nicht, dass meine Kinder durch den Wald fahren und bei jedem unfairen Gemotze ducken und kuschen, scheiß-freundlich sein müssen, damit es nicht noch mehr Ärger gibt, weil sie da ja eigentlich gar nicht sein dürfen. Freundlich sollen sie sein - ja! Und Rücksicht nehmen - mit oder ohne 2-Meter-Regel! Aber sie sollen sich auch auf Augenhöhe mit den anderen Waldbesuchern bewegen dürfen.


----------



## muddymartin (23. Oktober 2013)

Unser Ministerpräsident hat das Wort

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f389699.html#q389699

Na Bravo


----------



## franzam (23. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich kann man nur hoffen, das in BW die Grünen an der 5% Hürde scheitern. 

Edith meint nicht nur in BW !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (23. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Unser Ministerpräsident hat das Wort
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f389699.html#q389699
> 
> Na Bravo



Wo ist der Kotz-Smiley??


----------



## Redshred (23. Oktober 2013)

"Wegen der erhöhten Verletzungsgefahr bei gemeinsamer Nutzung schmaler Waldpfade lehnen auch die Wanderverbände in Baden-Württemberg die Aufhebung dieser Regelung ab"


JaJa


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2013)

Da ist sein Minister schon weiter. Oh je, das wird Ärger geben, wenn der Ministerpräsident zurückrudern muss, nur weil er die aktuelle Sprachregelung noch nicht hatte...

Anderes Thema: lädt bei Euch openpetition.de auch gerad' so schlecht? Was da los? Wird gerade die 50.000 geknackt?


----------



## keroson (23. Oktober 2013)

Da hilft nur eins, Ihn und alle anderen Abgeordneten nur noch öfter anschreiben, und versuchen klar zu machen, dass z.B.diese Rechtssicherheit nur dazu führt, das ehrenamtliche Trainier in der Vereinen die ja nur ein paar Kinder von der Glotze hervor holen wollen, kriminalisiert werden... 

Siegfride Lehmann (http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/siegfried_lehmann-597-44466.html) ist der Vorsitzende des Ausschusses für Kultus, Jugend und Sport. Er hat noch keine Anfrage bezüglich der Zwei Meter Regel bekommen und wie sich das auf die Sportvereine auswirkt.
In diesem Ausschuss sind auch noch andere Mitglieder: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/ausschuss_fuer_kultus_jugend_und_sport-841-722.html

Wer von euch hat Kinder die in den Vereinen Trainieren? Wer trainiert hin und wieder ein paar Kiddies? --> schreibt die Leute an! 
Und vielleicht kann ja der ein oder andere Verreinsvorstand sowas mal mitunterschrieben (Im Nahmen der Vorstandes des RSV xy....)

Viel Spaß beim schreiben


----------



## iglg (23. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Derart dummes GewÃ¤sch *regt mich aber auf!  *
> Insbesondere stÃ¶rt mich, daÃ immer nur vom Schwarzwald die Rede ist. Ich gurke meist auf Stromberg und Heuchelberg rum, kenne dort an jedem Ende ein verwunschenes PfÃ¤dchen, um genuÃvoll HÃ¶henmeter zu vernichten und bin dort noch selten bis nie Ã¼berhaupt je einem Menschen begegnet. DaÃ dort, wo der BÃ¤r los ist, u.U. wirklich eine Notwendigkeit besteht, den Verkehr zu entflechten, wÃ¤re mir mÃ¶glicherweise sogar noch vermittelbar. Da wo ich rumfahre, sehe ich niemanden, stÃ¶re niemanden, mache nix kaputt, aber dennoch ist es illegal.
> Und das _*regt *_mich auf!
> 
> ...



Gute Zusammenfassung des deutschen Regelungsirrsinns....

Und dann noch n Veggiedayð


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim schreiben




Danke, für Info und Initiative, Keroson! 

Herr Lehmann hat eine Frage (noch in Prüfung). Ihr dürft die anderen im Ausschuss für Kultus, Jugend und Sport fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe beim H.Kretschmann nachgehakt. Mal warten wann es online ist.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß der ganz schön sauer auf seine Vorlagengeber ist, wenn die Inhalte sich als heiße Luft entpuppen!


----------



## Freeride Bührer (24. Oktober 2013)

Nur zwei Prozent Naturwald in ganz Deutschland !

http://www.mainpost.de/ueberregional/politik/zeitgeschehen/Nur-zwei-Prozent-Naturwald-in-ganz-Deutschland;art16698,7736538



Wenn wir die Wegbreite von 2 Meter auf sagen wir 80 cm reduzieren erhöht
sich dann der Naturwald Anteil ?


----------



## HelmutK (24. Oktober 2013)

Aktuell vom ADFC

http://www.adfc-bw.de/presse/news-d...ion-gegen-2-m-regel-schon-ueber-44000-unters/

und besonders gelungen finde ich die Darstellung der von schiebenden Mountainbikern angerichteten Wegeschäden


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> der von schiebenden Mountainbikern angerichteten Wegeschäden



Ein klasse Bild! 

Spiegelt sehr gut wieder, was ich täglich sehe und durchkreuzen muß!!


----------



## Magico80 (24. Oktober 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ein klasse Bild!
> 
> Spiegelt sehr gut wieder, was ich täglich sehe und durchkreuzen muß!!



So wir wir das Bild sehen, wird das in der Öffentlichkeit von nicht MTB oder nichtFahrradfahrern nicht wahrgenommen. Im Gegenteil. Manche werden denken, daß das eine MTB Strecke ist und deshalb so aufgewühlt. 

Was viel besser war, war ein Bild mit einem MTBler der in krassen Spuren eines Harvesters steht. Finds nur gerade nicht


----------



## allert (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Openpetition Seite im Web. Habt Ihr auch Probleme? Da ich versuche die Leute, die ich anspreche, gleich im Netzt unterschreiben zu lassen, ist das nicht gut.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> So wir wir das Bild sehen, wird das in der Öffentlichkeit von nicht MTB oder nichtFahrradfahrern nicht wahrgenommen. Im Gegenteil. Manche werden denken, daß das eine MTB Strecke ist und deshalb so aufgewühlt.
> 
> Was viel besser war, war ein Bild mit einem MTBler der in krassen Spuren eines Harvesters steht. Finds nur gerade nicht



Ich finde, die breiten Spuren deuten schon auf forstwirtschaftl. Maschinen hin.
Zumal seitlich noch ein Holzstapel zu sehen ist.
Und 2m breit ist der Weg auch 

BTW: Vllt. war das vorher mal ein Single-Trail?
DAS wäre ein Bild, welches passen würde! Ein vorher-/ nachher-Bild!

Ist zwar OT, aber dennoch zeigt es, daß wir weitaus weniger anrichten als die freundlichen Waldarbeiter!


----------



## Stopelhopser (24. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Was viel besser war, war ein Bild mit einem MTBler der in krassen Spuren eines Harvesters steht. Finds nur gerade nicht



Auch hier gilt:
Selber Photos machen und verteilen.
Denn Meistens sind diese Schäden abseits von belebten Wanderrouten gar nicht bekannt. Als MTB'ler kommt man schon mal an andere abgelegerene Ecken.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (24. Oktober 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Openpetition Seite im Web. Habt Ihr auch Probleme? Da ich versuche die Leute, die ich anspreche, gleich im Netzt unterschreiben zu lassen, ist das nicht gut.




Funktioniert bei mir


----------



## rayc (24. Oktober 2013)

Aktuell geht es wohl nicht, komme auch nicht mehr auf die Seite.

Versuche es einfach später noch einmal.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja, bitte gerne Bilder von Waldwegschäden (durch Forstmaschinen oder anders) hier posten und gleich zur Verwendung für Open Trails freigeben. Allerdings gibt es auch schon eine speziellen Facebook Account für das eher traurige Thema: Es war einmal ein Trail... auf Facebook 

Aber gut, dass das mal thematisiert wird!


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2013)

Herzlichen Dank an die KÃ¤ggi Frettys!
KÃ¤ggi Frettys? Ja, KÃ¤ggi Frettys! 

*Gemeinsamer Arbeitseinsatz von Schwarzwaldverein und Bikern*

Am vergangenen Wochenende unterstÃ¼tzte die Mountainbike Gruppe âKÃ¤ggi Frettyâ die Ortsgruppe Hornberg des Schwarzwaldvereins bei einem Arbeitseinsatz am Uhu Felsen oberhalb der Schlossschanze. 

(...)

Mehr dazu findet Ihr in dem entspr. Open Trails Album bei Facebook.


----------



## Magico80 (24. Oktober 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Auch hier gilt:
> Selber Photos machen und verteilen.
> Denn Meistens sind diese Schäden abseits von belebten Wanderrouten gar nicht bekannt. Als MTB'ler kommt man schon mal an andere abgelegerene Ecken.



Kann schlecht von HH aus meiner alten Heimat Bilder machen. ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2013)

Wobei das Problem ja bundesweit besteht. Also gerne auch Bilder aus den Harburger Bergen! ;-) Zumindest für "Es war einmal ein Trail..."


----------



## client (24. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, bitte gerne Bilder von Waldwegschäden (durch Forstmaschinen oder anders) hier posten und gleich zur Verwendung für Open Trails freigeben. Allerdings gibt es auch schon eine speziellen Facebook Account für das eher traurige Thema: Es war einmal ein Trail... auf Facebook
> 
> Aber gut, dass das mal thematisiert wird!


Und ewig grüsst das M.......
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9446809&postcount=93

Auch wenn es in anderen Bundesländer keine 2m Regel gibt, so zeigen meine Erlebnisse im Wald aber deutlich, dass dort Teile der Forst- und Jägerlobby massiv in den Wegebestand eingreifen und sowohl den Biker als auch teilweise sogar den Fußgänger aus Teilen des Waldes ausperren.
Neben den vollkommen übertriebenen Schäden durch die Vollernter und deren Hinterlassenschaften sind es besonders die aberwitzigen Befestigungen vieler Waldwege mit Unterbauten die auch einer Autobahn gerecht würden auf der einen Seite und die Wegeblockaden durch die Jägerschaft auf der anderen Seite. Wege, die über jahrzehnte bestanden werden mit Gestrüpp, Holzsperren und tollen Schildern "Wildruhezone" und sonstigem BlaBla für die Jagd gesperrt. Wer dennoch in diese "Sperrzone" eindringt, der kann dort fast immer große neue Ansitze entdecken, oft riesige Haufen von Futterlockmitteln mitten auf den ursprünglichen Wegen und im Winter oder bei matschigen Wegen die Reifenspuren der Jäger-SUV.
Es sieht in solchen Bereichen fast immer so aus, als würde sich dort jemand seine private Schießbude einrichten, die bloß kein Wanderer oder Biker stören soll. Mit Wildruhezone hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Deshalb bedarf es neben der Bekämpfung von Gesetzen, wie die 2m Regel zukünftig einer Sensiblisierung der Bevölkerung, damit auch der Sonntags- Wanderer zeitnah erkennen kann, dass wir alle schleichend aus weiten Teilen der Waldlandschaft ausgeschlossen werden.

Vielleicht sollten wir hier im Forum mit vielen Fotos, Bilder und Hinweisen auf die Örtlichkeit solche massiven Waldeingriffe dokumentiert.
Auch Wanderer könnte von so einer Datenbank profitieren, denn auch diese lieben einen möglichst intakten Naturwald, der nicht aussieht, wie eine Ackerfläche nach der Ernte.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2013)

Bitte Interesse für die Antwort von Herrn Lehmann zeigen: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44466--f409304.html#q409304


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Tilman (24. Oktober 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Openpetition Seite im Web. Habt Ihr auch Probleme? Da ich versuche die Leute, die ich anspreche, gleich im Netzt unterschreiben zu lassen, ist das nicht gut.


 
Das Ding fiel zeitweise aus, ist aber nicht wegen uns zusammengebrochen


----------



## Tilman (24. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Und ewig grüsst das M.......
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9446809&postcount=93
> 
> Auch wenn es in anderen Bundesländer keine 2m Regel gibt, so zeigen meine Erlebnisse im Wald aber deutlich, dass dort Teile der Forst- und Jägerlobby massiv in den Wegebestand eingreifen und sowohl den Biker als auch teilweise sogar den Fußgänger aus Teilen des Waldes ausperren.
> ...


 
Die  Art der Holzernte wird man nicht, auch nicht durch Bilder im Forum, ändern können.

Was aber "wilde" Wegesperrungen im Staatswald angeht, sollte man solche Vorkommnissse an die zuständige Forstbehörde weitergeben mit Foto und Eintrag in die TK 50 und um Auskunft ersuchen, wann und wie die Sperrung aus welchem wichtigen Grunde (der von Rechts wegen gegeben sein _muß_) von wem zugelassen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (24. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Aktuell vom ADFC
> 
> http://www.adfc-bw.de/presse/news-d...ion-gegen-2-m-regel-schon-ueber-44000-unters/



Ich zitiere mal:

_Die aktuelle Gesetzeslage schließt nämlich nur die vernünftigen,  rücksichtsvollen Radfahrer von der Nutzung der schmalen Waldwege aus.  Rücksichtslose Menschen lassen sich von der Gesetzeslage nicht bremsen,  zumal die Verfolgung dieser Ordnungswidrigkeit nur sehr schwierig  möglich ist. _

Lt. dieser Definition bin ich also rücksichtslos und unvernünftig, während die aktuelle Gesetzeslage a priori immer die Vernunft repräsentiert. Wenn das so ist, warum dann dagegen vorgehen? 

Das sind so die kleinen Problemchen, die ich immer wieder mit dem ADFC habe.


----------



## Joshuast (24. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal:
> 
> _Die aktuelle Gesetzeslage schließt nämlich nur die vernünftigen,  rücksichtsvollen Radfahrer von der Nutzung der schmalen Waldwege aus.  Rücksichtslose Menschen lassen sich von der Gesetzeslage nicht bremsen,  zumal die Verfolgung dieser Ordnungswidrigkeit nur sehr schwierig  möglich ist. _
> 
> ...



Da steht nicht, dass alle die sich nicht bremsen lassen unvernünftig sind, sondern dass sich die Unvernünftigen nicht bremsen lassen. Das ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.


----------



## pezolived (24. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bitte Interesse für die Antwort von Herrn Lehmann zeigen: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44466--f409304.html#q409304



_... noch den fahr-technischen Anforderungen der MTB-Rennen gerecht wird._

"MTB-Rennen" halte ich für keine gute Vokabel, um in der Öffentlichkeit für unser Anliegen zu werben. Selbst mit dem Begriff "Sport" würde ich eher sparsam umgehen. Wir sind Radler, wollen Fahrrad fahren und es den Kindern beibringen.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Tilman (24. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal:
> 
> _Die aktuelle Gesetzeslage schließt nämlich nur die vernünftigen,  rücksichtsvollen Radfahrer von der Nutzung der schmalen Waldwege aus.  Rücksichtslose Menschen lassen sich von der Gesetzeslage nicht bremsen,  zumal die Verfolgung dieser Ordnungswidrigkeit nur sehr schwierig  möglich ist. _
> 
> ...


 
Klar, es müßte heißen 

_Die aktuelle Gesetzeslage schließt nämlich *auch *die vernünftigen,  rücksichtsvollen Radfahrer von der Nutzung der schmalen Waldwege aus, obwohl es dafür keinen rationalen Grund gibt. Aus gutem Grund ausgeschlossene rücksichtslose Menschen lassen sich von der Gesetzeslage dennoch nicht bremsen,  zumal die Verfolgung dieser Ordnungswidrigkeit nur sehr schwierig  möglich ist._

Aber Hauptsache ist, daß im Ergebnis die 2m-Regel aufgrund zahlreicher Gegenargumente reine Bürokratie und damit überflüssig ist.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Unser Ministerpräsident hat das Wort
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f389699.html#q389699



Eindeutig ein Fall für "Fragen Sie Kretschmann" bei SWR3. "Ganz nach dem Motto: Fragen Sie ruhig, er antwortet ruhig."
http://www.swr3.de/mehr/podcasts/Fragen-Sie-Kretschmann/-/id=279178/did=1068894/1vd7wmr/

Bitte ruhig mal eine Mail als Comedy Vorschlag an [email protected] schicken,

ciao heiko


----------



## cab (24. Oktober 2013)

dieser Text zur Rosskopf-Aktion am letzten Wochenende:

http://www.adfc-bw.de/freiburg/news...r-ein-gutes-miteinander-im-wald-petition-zur/

darf gerne weitergegeben, -verwendet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> _... noch den fahr-technischen Anforderungen der MTB-Rennen gerecht wird._
> 
> "MTB-Rennen" halte ich für keine gute Vokabel, um in der Öffentlichkeit für unser Anliegen zu werben. Selbst mit dem Begriff "Sport" würde ich eher sparsam umgehen. Wir sind Radler, wollen Fahrrad fahren und es den Kindern beibringen.



Hm, verstehe den Einwand, allerdings haben wir die Radsport Verbände als Unterstützer nun mal an Bord, der Herr Lehmann ist für Sport zuständig, und ich glaube, dass das Thema Jugendarbeit insgesamt (ob nun Sport oder Freizeit) durchaus zieht. 

Aber wir sollten mit dem Thema sparsam umgehen. Da gebe ich Dir recht!


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Eindeutig ein Fall für "Fragen Sie Kretschmann" bei SWR3. "Ganz nach dem Motto: Fragen Sie ruhig, er antwortet ruhig."
> http://www.swr3.de/mehr/podcasts/Fragen-Sie-Kretschmann/-/id=279178/did=1068894/1vd7wmr/
> 
> Bitte ruhig mal eine Mail als Comedy Vorschlag an [email protected] schicken,



Bitte die Antwort des Ministerpräsidenten gerne auch hier kommentieren:
Reaktion auf Kretschmanns Antwort auf Open Trails/Facebook


----------



## powderJO (24. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir hier im Forum mit vielen Fotos, Bilder und Hinweisen auf die Örtlichkeit solche massiven Waldeingriffe dokumentiert.
> Auch Wanderer könnte von so einer Datenbank profitieren, denn auch diese lieben einen möglichst intakten Naturwald, der nicht aussieht, wie eine Ackerfläche nach der Ernte.



gute idee, denn die fratzenbuch-seite, die oben verlinkt ist, ist für nicht fb-nutzer leider wertlos.

möglich wäre auch ein eigener blog dazu, würde vielleicht wanderer das posten von bildern erleichtern, da sie sich dafür nicht ausgerechnet in einem mtb-forum anmelden müssten ..


----------



## sipaq (24. Oktober 2013)

@powderJO und alle anderen:
http://www.waldleaks.de


----------



## Tilman (24. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Unser Ministerpräsident hat das Wort
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f389699.html#q389699
> 
> Na Bravo


 
Eine Frechheit! 

Man sollte die politische Landschaft unter Schutz stellen (am besten bundesrechtlich, z.B. in §1 BNatSchG.....) und man sollte dann Textbau-Steinbrüche wegen Schädigung dieser Landschaft verbieten bzw. Verstöße gegen das Verbot mit saftigen Bußgeldern belegen.


----------



## pezolived (24. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass das Thema Jugendarbeit insgesamt (ob nun Sport oder Freizeit) durchaus zieht.



Das gewiß - und mit dem Pfund sollten wir wirklich wuchern.



cab schrieb:


> dieser Text zur Rosskopf-Aktion am letzten Wochenende:
> 
> http://www.adfc-bw.de/freiburg/news...r-ein-gutes-miteinander-im-wald-petition-zur/
> 
> darf gerne weitergegeben, -verwendet werden



Der ist gut, v.a. die Sequenzen mit dem Tourenradler, der nicht mehr legal aus dem Wald raus kommt, und den Wanderern, die die Petition unterzeichnet haben. Das nimmt die Konfrontation raus und betont das Miteinander. 
(Übrigens ein kleiner Schreibfehler im zweiten Abschnitt:  _dieses Gesetz*t* betrifft alle Radfahrer._)



HelmutK schrieb:


> Interessant wird der SWP-Artikel am Ende
> 
> "Der Schwarzwaldverein verhält sich abwartend. Sprecher Stephan Seyl  betont, der Verein unterstütze die Petition nicht. Schließlich vertrete  der Verein vor allem Wanderer. Ihm ist aber bewusst, dass die  Mountainbiker das 23 000 Kilometer umfassende Wegenetz des Vereins  nutzen. Dagegen habe man auch nichts, so Seyl. "Im Vordergrund steht,  dass die Gruppen gut miteinander auskommen.""
> 
> Taucht da etwa ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels auf?



Diese Sache hier finde ich eigentlich im Moment am spannendsten. Dieser Stephan Seyl schlägt m.E. wirklich moderate Töne an und signalisiert Gesprächsbereitschaft - schon mal ein deutlicher Gegensatz zu unseren gewählten Volksvertretern. 

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## cab (24. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> (Übrigens ein kleiner Schreibfehler im zweiten Abschnitt:  _dieses Gesetz*t* betrifft alle Radfahrer._)



danke, ist draussen ....


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> (...) Wie kommen wir da hin? Wer hat eine geeignete Strategie?



Da kommen wir jedenfalls nicht hin, wenn wir uns das hier öffentlich überlegen.


----------



## muddymartin (24. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Hier die Anwort meines Wahlkreisvertreters auf meine Anfrage
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f408912.html#q408912
> 
> ...


 

Und hier meine erneuerte Nachfrage an ihn...bitte Interesse zeigen

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f409335.html#q409335


----------



## muddymartin (24. Oktober 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Openpetition Seite im Web. Habt Ihr auch Probleme? Da ich versuche die Leute, die ich anspreche, gleich im Netzt unterschreiben zu lassen, ist das nicht gut.


 

Habe auch seit gestern massiv Zugriffsprobleme auf die Seite. Das ist natürlich semioptimal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (24. Oktober 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> @powderJO und alle anderen:
> http://www.waldleaks.de



cool. danke für den link.


----------



## Tilman (24. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das Ding fiel zeitweise aus, ist aber nicht wegen uns zusammengebrochen


 
.... oder vielleicht doch


----------



## Tilman (24. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Da kommen wir jedenfalls nicht hin, wenn wir uns das hier öffentlich überlegen.


----------



## Magico80 (24. Oktober 2013)

Zitat von Open Trails Facebook:



> Breaking News: Deutscher Alpenverein unterstützt Petition!
> 
> Richtig gelesen: die Sektion Heidelberg des Deutschen Alpenvereins unterstützt uns in unserem Bestreben, die 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg abzuschaffen und ruft über ihre Facebook-Seite direkt zur Unterschrift der Petition auf.
> 
> ...



Schön zu hören und Respekt an die Ortsgruppe eine Vorreiterrolle zu spielen.


----------



## keroson (24. Oktober 2013)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f409300.html#q409300 und auch hier bitte Interesse bekunden


----------



## Jekyll1000 (24. Oktober 2013)

> Breaking News: Deutscher Alpenverein unterstützt Petition!



Nicht so ungewöhnlich, wie man denkt. In der Wetzlarer Ortsgruppe des DAV (Mittelhessen) gibt es eine Mountainbikegruppe


----------



## mw.dd (24. Oktober 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Nicht so ungewöhnlich, wie man denkt. In der Wetzlarer Ortsgruppe des DAV (Mittelhessen) gibt es eine Mountainbikegruppe



Die gibt es in vielen DAV-Sektionen. Ungewöhnlich ist jedoch (noch), das diese öffentlich gegen die 2-Meter-Regel Stellung beziehen.


----------



## client (24. Oktober 2013)

Der DAV zeigt schon länger seine Zuneigung für uns MTBler.
Das was wir/Ihr für BW fordern/fordert, dass leben die DAV Mitglieder schon lange.
Eigenverantwortung und Rücksichtnahme.

Vielleicht sollte sich die ehemalige Umweltpartei Nr1 vom DAV beraten lassen. 
Ich befürchte aber, die Grünen sind extrem Beratungsresistenz.

http://www.alpenverein.de/natur-umw...elt/mountainbike-bike-und-berg_aid_10799.html


----------



## TTT (24. Oktober 2013)

So, der H.Kretschmann hat nun 4 Rückfragen auf seine unglückliche Stellungsnahme, für die Ihr Interesse bekunden könnt...
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f389699.html#questions


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (24. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Der DAV zeigt schon länger seine Zuneigung für uns MTBler.



Vielleicht trägt dazu auch bei, dass DIMB und DAV zusammen Mitglied im Kuratorium Sport und Natur e.V. sind

http://www.kuratorium-sport-natur.de/über-uns/mitglieder-förderer/

und für die Satzungszwecke des Kuratoriums engagieren:

"Mittel zur Verwirklichung der Vereinszwecks sind dabei insbesondere,


den Wert naturschonender Sportausübung in der freien Natur öffentlich darzustellen und zum besseren Verständnis von Sport und Natur beizutragen,
an der Lösung des Konflikts Sport und Natur durch sachorientierte Beiträge und durch Mitarbeit in den Fachgremien mitzuwirken,
unter den Mitgliedern das Naturverständnis und die naturschonende Sportausübung zu fördern,
*das Recht zur Ausübung von naturschonendem Sport in der freien Natur zu vertreten und sichern,*
und der Jugend durch erlebnisreichen Sport in der Natur eine positive Lebenseinstellung und ein unmittelbares Naturverständnis zu vermitteln.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> den Wert naturschonender Sportausübung in der freien Natur öffentlich darzustellen und zum besseren Verständnis von Sport und Natur beizutragen,
> an der Lösung des Konflikts Sport und Natur durch sachorientierte Beiträge und durch Mitarbeit in den Fachgremien mitzuwirken,
> unter den Mitgliedern das Naturverständnis und die naturschonende Sportausübung zu fördern,
> *das Recht zur Ausübung von naturschonendem Sport in der freien Natur zu vertreten und sichern,*
> und der Jugend durch erlebnisreichen Sport in der Natur eine positive Lebenseinstellung und ein unmittelbares Naturverständnis zu vermitteln.



Liest sich wie ein Traum! 
Free Nature Rides for Kids!


----------



## cab (25. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Klar, es müßte heißen
> 
> _Die aktuelle Gesetzeslage schließt nämlich *auch *die vernünftigen,  rücksichtsvollen Radfahrer von der Nutzung der schmalen Waldwege aus, obwohl es dafür keinen rationalen Grund gibt. Aus gutem Grund ausgeschlossene rücksichtslose Menschen lassen sich von der Gesetzeslage dennoch nicht bremsen,  zumal die Verfolgung dieser Ordnungswidrigkeit nur sehr schwierig  möglich ist._
> 
> Aber Hauptsache ist, daß im Ergebnis die 2m-Regel aufgrund zahlreicher Gegenargumente reine Bürokratie und damit überflüssig ist.



Der ADFC LV ist durchaus aufgeschlossen und hat das angepasst.  Ihr dürft also auch diesen Text gerne weitergeben:

 http://www.adfc-bw.de/lv-startseite/news-darstellung/article/petition-gegen-2-m-regel-schon-ueber-44000-unters/


----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2013)

45.000!!!!


----------



## kumpel01 (25. Oktober 2013)

Auf meine Anfrage von letzter Woche hat jetzt auch der TV Mosbach, Abt. Radsport - die sportliche Heimat der beiden Marathonbiker Matthias Ball und Katrin Schwing - den Link zur Petition auf die Startseite gesetzt.

http://www.tv-radsport.de

Das ebenfalls angefragte Bikecenter Mosbach konnte sich leider noch nicht dazu durchringen.

Grüße aus Fahrenbach

Christian


----------



## bonefacker (25. Oktober 2013)

Heute in der Stuttgarter Zeitung:

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ler.6c1b657d-9376-4013-afae-1c086ac50ea5.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (25. Oktober 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 45.000!!!!


 

und (nach Beendigung Saatgut-Petition) *Platz 1* in der Openpetition-Rangliste


----------



## muddymartin (25. Oktober 2013)

bonefacker schrieb:


> Heute in der Stuttgarter Zeitung:
> 
> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ler.6c1b657d-9376-4013-afae-1c086ac50ea5.html


 

Habe die Kommentarschlacht mal eröffnet. Warte nun auf die ersten Trolls, dann sollte es ja wieder einen ordentlichen Peak nach oben bei den Unterzeichnern geben. 

Schön, dass in dem Artikel auch auf die Studie der Uni Freiburg eingegangen wird.


----------



## Tilman (25. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Habe die Kommentarschlacht mal eröffnet. Warte nun auf die ersten Trolls, dann sollte es ja wieder einen ordentlichen Peak nach oben bei den Unterzeichnern geben.
> 
> Schön, dass in dem Artikel auch auf die Studie der Uni Freiburg eingegangen wird.


 
Mal sehen, wer der erste Kommentator (von uns) sein wird. Was Bonde da wieder losgelassen hat, ist echt schnuckelig. Das ist wie in einem vorgezogenen Adventskalender, jeden Tag ein Fensterchen mit eiener neuen Peinlichkeit.


----------



## muddymartin (25. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wer der erste Kommentator (von uns) sein wird. Was Bonde da wieder losgelassen hat, ist echt schnuckelig. Das ist wie in einem vorgezogenen Adventskalender, jeden Tag ein Fensterchen mit eiener neuen Peinlichkeit.


 
Für die petition hilfts erstmal. jedenfalls aktuell bei den letzten Unterzeichnern ein hoher Anteil aus Stuttgart, das ist prima.


----------



## Tilman (25. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Für die petition hilfts erstmal. jedenfalls aktuell bei den letzten Unterzeichnern ein hoher Anteil aus Stuttgart, das ist prima.


 
Na, daß Bondes Sprüche unsere beste Werbung sind, ist ohnehin klar, zumal (s.o.) wenn sie dann auch noch pressewirksam ventiliert werden 

Was will man mehr als einen Minister, der selber sagt, die 2m müsse man doch gar nicht messen und nicht weiß, wozu man sie eigentlich dann noch braucht....


----------



## trail_desire (25. Oktober 2013)

Die Grünen werden schon noch tief fallen


----------



## Tofi02 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,



> Vielleicht trägt dazu auch bei, dass DIMB und DAV zusammen Mitglied im Kuratorium Sport und Natur e.V. sind
> 
> http://www.kuratorium-sport-natur.de/über-uns/mitglieder-förderer/



ich habe gerade gesehen, das auch die Naturfreunde Deutschland  Mitglied in dem Kuratorium Sport sind. Die Naturfreunde sind immerhin ein Verband mit 75.000 Mitgliedern, der sich auch den Natursport auf die Fahne geschrieben hat und einer Reihe von Ortsgruppen und eigenen Häusern in BW. Gibt es hierzu schon Kontakte ?

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## TheGoOn (25. Oktober 2013)

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ler.6c1b657d-9376-4013-afae-1c086ac50ea5.html


----------



## Tilman (25. Oktober 2013)

tofi02 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ja


----------



## Freeride Bührer (25. Oktober 2013)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ler.6c1b657d-9376-4013-afae-1c086ac50ea5.html



Oje da geht es ja wieder ab , in den Ballungsgebieten treffen halt viel Interessen aufeinander . Bei uns auf dem Land ist man ja schon froh wenn man überhaupt mal jemanden trifft .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (25. Oktober 2013)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Die Grünen werden schon noch tief fallen


 
Das nennt man in der Landwirtschaft dann "Gründüngung".

Aber im Ernst, tiefer geht es kaum. Denn es ist schon auffällig, daß sich viele Landtagsabgeordnete der GRÜNEN (die sich zu politgrünen Urzeiten gar nicht basisdemokratisch genug verhalten konnten) nicht dessen schämen, wie sie ihre Aufgabe als Legislative und Kontrollorgan der Regierung (Exekutive) nun so konsequent verleugnen. Sie verweisen in Sachen "2m-Regelung" interessierte Leute schon fast gebetsmühlenartig an die Regierung. Ihre eigene Meinung hingegen reduzieren sie auf einige inzwischen stattsam bekannte Textbausteine. Diese Methode färbt inzwischen auf die Regierung ab und umgekehrt.  

Das alles darf nun genau nicht dazu führen, daß dennoch der falsche Eindruck entsteht, die Landesregierung hätte hier mehr zu melden als die Landtagsabgeordneten. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. 

Landesgesetze gestaltet (incl. ggf. Rausschmiss der "2m-Regelung") der Landtag, sonst niemand. An ihn geht auch Ende November die Petition. Die Regierung ist nur dafür da, die Gesetze zu befolgen und umzusetzen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, egal, was sie sonst so den Tag lang vom Pferd erzählt.


----------



## TTT (25. Oktober 2013)

Was war die zahlenmäßig größte Petition, die der Landtag in BW je erhalten hat?


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt auch beim DAV Hauptverband !!

http://www.alpenverein.de/natur-umw...regelung-in-baden-wuerttemberg_aid_13416.html


----------



## HelmutK (25. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Jetzt auch beim DAV Hauptverband !!
> 
> http://www.alpenverein.de/natur-umw...regelung-in-baden-wuerttemberg_aid_13416.html


 



Vielleicht merkt man jetzt auch irgendwann in der Landesregierung, dass nicht alle Wanderverbände gegen die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel sind.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> merkt man jetzt auch irgendwann in der Landesregierung



...du bist aber optimistisch!


----------



## Tilman (25. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Was war die zahlenmäßig größte Petition, die der Landtag in BW je erhalten hat?


 
Keine Ahnung, Hauptsache, unsere Petition ist die beste, die der Landtag bisher herhalten hat und alle Petitions-Mitzeichner, immerhin schon über 45.000, sind die besten Mitzeichner, die der Landtag bisher erlebt hat. 

Die 50.000 (und mehr!) sind kein Zahlen-Kult, sie sind 50.000 mal (und mehr) politische Qualität.


----------



## allert (25. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Jetzt auch beim DAV Hauptverband !!
> 
> http://www.alpenverein.de/natur-umw...regelung-in-baden-wuerttemberg_aid_13416.html



Super! Es geht voran.

Ich hatte gerade ein Gespräch/Diskussion mit einem Kollegen, den ich wegen der Unterschrift angesprochen habe. Der meinte, das Gesetz habe sich doch bewährt und man hätte damit doch eine tolle Handhabe gegen die Radrowdys im Wald. Auf die Anmerkung, dass dies doch Sippenhaft sei, wenn man eine ganze Gruppe aussperrt, nur weil ein paar ohne Rücksicht durch die Gegend fahren, kam die Antwort "Das ist dann halt so, damit müsst ihr leben". Auf Nachfragen zu konkreten Beispielen, bezüglich Problemen und Unfällen, kam nichts, nur die Aussage "Ich finde das gut und es betrifft mich ja nicht". Mann, wie bleibt Ihr da ruhig?

Übrigens der Kollege ist 20 Jahre jünger als ich und erst Anfang 30 und dann so eine Einstellung. Mann oh Mann!


----------



## HelmutK (25. Oktober 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...du bist aber optimistisch!


 
Seit dem ersten Post http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626462


----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (25. Oktober 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...du bist aber optimistisch!


 
Helmut ist nicht optimistisch, sonst hätte er nicht "irgendwann" geschrieben. Das ist realistisch. "Irgendwann" wird dann sein, wenn der Landesregierung keine dummen Sprüche mehr einfallen. 

Denn wann hat der Teufel die Großmutter geholt?*
.

*) als sie keine Ausrede mehr hatte!


----------



## martinos (25. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Jetzt auch beim DAV Hauptverband !!
> 
> http://www.alpenverein.de/natur-umw...regelung-in-baden-wuerttemberg_aid_13416.html


 
Die Wortwahl ist aber schon sehr zurückhaltend gewählt. Der DAV hat sich hier ein bisschen durchgeschlängelt und weißt zwar auf die Petition wie auch auf Respekt und Akzeptanz hin - aber so richtig pro Petition ist der Artikel auch wieder nicht.

Klar, die müssen natürlich aufpassen, dass es keine Rebellion in den eigenen Reihen gibt - aber das hilft der Sache trotzdem ungemein!


----------



## baentle (25. Oktober 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Vielleicht merkt man jetzt auch irgendwann in der Landesregierung, dass nicht alle Wanderverbände gegen die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel sind.



Der DAV versteht sich aber sicher nicht als Wanderverband. Die Mitgliedsstruktur dort sieht auch anders aus als bei den Wanderverbänden u.a. verursacht durch den Boom bei Sportarten wie dem Klettern, Bouldern etc.


----------



## client (25. Oktober 2013)

kumpel01 schrieb:


> ...- die sportliche Heimat der beiden Marathonbiker Matthias Ball und Katrin Schwing - den Link zur Petition auf die Startseite gesetzt.
> 
> http://www.tv-radsport.de
> ......
> ...


Die beiden sind echt Top. Die Leben wirklich für und mit dem MTB Sport. Matthias hat mich früher mal trainiert. Er selbst fährt aber in einer anderen Liga. 
Hat das Radlabor Freiburg sich auch schon gegen die 2m Regel stark gemacht? Dort werden doch viele Elite-Biker und Bikerinnen unterstützt und Matthias und Katrin sind dort als Trainer aktiv.


----------



## zoryfl (25. Oktober 2013)

Antwort von Willi Halder: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44448--f407984.html#q407984

Ganz nett finde ich:


> Oftmals sind solche Einzelfallregelungen sachgerechter als generelle Regelungen.


GENAU! Weg mit der 2m-Regel und einzelne Wege bei Bedarf sperren. 
Was ein super Typ, dieser Herr Halder, verpackt seine heimliche Sympathie zu unserer Initiative so subtil!


----------



## client (25. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Jetzt auch beim DAV Hauptverband !!
> 
> http://www.alpenverein.de/natur-umw...regelung-in-baden-wuerttemberg_aid_13416.html


Da freue ich und die Familie sich doch umso mehr in dem "richtigen" Verein zu sein (Nichts gegen die DIMB!!!!!)
Glückwunsch liebe DAV -Verantwortliche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baentle (25. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Was ein super Typ, dieser Herr Halder, verpackt seine heimliche Sympathie zu unserer Initiative so subtil!



Und wie er wieder auf jede konkrete Frage bis ins Detail eingegangen ist...
Einfach schön, dass es noch solche Volksvertreter gibt.


----------



## allert (25. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Die beiden sind echt Top. Die Leben wirklich für und mit dem MTB Sport. Matthias hat mich früher mal trainiert. Er selbst fährt aber in einer anderen Liga.
> Hat das Radlabor Freiburg sich auch schon gegen die 2m Regel stark gemacht? Dort werden doch viele Elite-Biker und Bikerinnen unterstützt und Matthias und Katrin sind dort als Trainer aktiv.



Das Radlabor spreche ich mal an. Ich kenn die ganz gut.


----------



## allert (25. Oktober 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Das Radlabor spreche ich mal an. Ich kenn die ganz gut.



Gemacht!


----------



## muddymartin (25. Oktober 2013)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ler.6c1b657d-9376-4013-afae-1c086ac50ea5.html


 
Was für Kommentare....
Insgeheim habe ich es befürchtet: Die größten Vollpfosten kommen hier aus der Landeshauptstadt, dem Epizentrum der Bruddler und Goscher. Was hier für ein Frust und Stuss abgelassen wird, ist ja furchbar. Das ist so schlecht, da hat man zur Diskussion fast keine Lust


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Oktober 2013)

Die Stuttgarter Zeitung hat sich deshalb auch sehr lange Zeit gelassen das Thema auf den Tisch zu bringen. Aber wenn es in allen anderen Blättern steht, dann müssen die es halt auch irgendwann schreiben. Es gibt auch im Badischen eine bekannte Zeitung die, obwohl Freiburg ja in der Petition ganz vorne liegt, noch nichts zum Thema gebracht hat. Da kann man darüber nachdenken was die Gründe sind.

Das das Thema von den Leuten intensiv diskuttiert wird ist super. Fast jeder Artikel der zu dem Thema erscheint hat eine lange Liste von Kommentaren. Das diese ab und zu gelinde gesagt "abenteuerlich" sind gehört halt dazu. Aber es ist auch ein Zeichen, wie wir von manchen Mitmenschen gesehen werden und wo auch wir noch "Optimierungspotenzial" in unserem Verhalten haben. Die sachlicheren Kommentare sind meist auf unserer Seite und der geneigte Leser vermag dies auch richtig einzuordnen.

Das Thema ist nicht nur in der Presse, sondern auch im Alltag angekommen. Jetzt wird es die Politik schwer haben uns weiter zu ignorieren. 

PS: Dazu passt auch ganz aktuell:

Schonach: Radsportler-versetzen-schwere-Bank-am-Uhufelsen
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...n-schwere-Bank-am-Uhufelsen;art372530,6400818

ciao heiko


----------



## Redshred (25. Oktober 2013)

eine kleine Meldung beim BRV:
http://www.badischer-radsportverband.de/index.php?id=8&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1456&tx_ttnews[backPid]=1&cHash=eb7ec1f8c4ac7a4bc3006708cb1c9bcc

auch wenn plus und minus vertauscht worden ist


----------



## Hoschy (25. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> PS: Dazu passt auch ganz aktuell:
> 
> Schonach: Radsportler-versetzen-schwere-Bank-am-Uhufelsen
> http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...n-schwere-Bank-am-Uhufelsen;art372530,6400818
> ...



Schöner Artikel, solche Aktionen sollte es in Zukunft viel öfters geben


----------



## client (25. Oktober 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Gemacht!


Klasse.
Tim Böhme ist dort doch auch beruflich aktiv.
Vielleicht erreicht die Petition dadurch noch mehr Rennfahrer- Kolleginnen und Kollegen.


----------



## HelmutK (25. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben noch 30 Tage Zeit fÃ¼r die Petition und in dieser Zeit sollten wir nicht nur 50.000 Petenten sondern noch einige mehr gewinnen, denn aktuell bewegt sich einiges:

"Der den Wanderern nahe stehende *Schwarzwaldverein* unterstÃ¼tzt zwar nicht die Online-Petition, *wehrt sich aber nicht dagegen, dass Biker das 23â000 Kilometer umfassende Wegenetz nutzen. Wichtig sei, die Akzeptanz zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern zu verbessern.* Die sei zwar nicht grundsÃ¤tzlich schlecht, aber es gebe auf beiden Seiten Vorbehalte und schwarze Schafe." http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ler.6c1b657d-9376-4013-afae-1c086ac50ea5.html

"Der* Schwarzwaldverein* verhÃ¤lt sich abwartend. Sprecher Stephan Seyl betont, der Verein unterstÃ¼tze die Petition nicht. SchlieÃlich vertrete der Verein vor allem Wanderer. *Ihm ist aber bewusst, dass die Mountainbiker das 23 000 Kilometer umfassende Wegenetz des Vereins nutzen. Dagegen habe man auch nichts, so Seyl. "Im Vordergrund steht, dass die Gruppen gut miteinander auskommen.*" " http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...Waldwegen-soll-gekippt-werden;art4319,2267393

"Bei dieser Gelegenheit fÃ¼hrte man noch GesprÃ¤che und stellte fest, dass man in Zukunft weiter miteinander arbeiten will." http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...n-schwere-Bank-am-Uhufelsen;art372530,6400818

und ganz aktuell gibt es sogar noch einen weiteren DenkanstoÃ vom DAV Hauptverband:

"*Initiative fÃ¼r sachgerechte Regelung in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg*"

http://www.alpenverein.de/natur-umw...regelung-in-baden-wuerttemberg_aid_13416.html

Es tut sich also was und nur die Politik scheint noch nicht ganz verstanden zu haben, dass die von ihr viel beschworenen GegensÃ¤tze und Konflikte so gar nicht existieren. Das kÃ¶nnen wir aber Ã¤ndern 

Wir haben alle gemeinsam schon viel bewegt und wir kÃ¶nnen noch viel mehr in Bewegung setzen. VerÃ¤nderungen kommen nicht einfach so, sondern benÃ¶tigen einen AnstoÃ und viel Engagement. In Hessen ist haben wir etwas bewegt und verÃ¤ndert und in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg kÃ¶nnen wir das auch schaffen. Let's move forward bzw. lasst uns voranschreiten ....


----------



## allert (25. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Klasse.
> Tim Böhme ist dort doch auch beruflich aktiv.
> Vielleicht erreicht die Petition dadurch noch mehr Rennfahrer- Kolleginnen und Kollegen.



Ja, Tim habe ich auch persönlich angeschrieben. Er ist aber erst Montag wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (26. Oktober 2013)

Berichte, Berichte, Berichte:

Hier gibt es eine Newsmeldung bei TV Südbaden zu Kretschmann und 2 Meter.
http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/stuttgart-kretschmann-gegen-2-meter-regel-21020/#.Umt1iBB_xjk
Bitte Kommentieren.

Und einen Bericht bei bei SAZ Bike. Die Fachzeitschrift für Radhändler
http://www.sazbike.de/epages-teaser...ert,-um-den-mtb-sport-am-leben-zu-halten.html

Und auf Freiburg-Schwarzwald.de
http://www.freiburg-schwarzwald.de/blog/adfc-rig-gegen-2m-regelung/

PS: Und Unterstützung von Manuel Fumic bei der deutschen Olympiamanschaft.de 
http://www.deutsche-olympiamannschaft.de/de/athleten/detail/a/manuel-fumic-9.html

ciao heiko


----------



## Tilman (26. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Berichte, Berichte, Berichte:
> 
> Hier gibt es eine Newsmeldung bei TV Südbaden zu Kretschmann und 2 Meter.
> http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/stuttgart-kretschmann-gegen-2-meter-regel-21020/#.Umt1iBB_xjk
> Bitte Kommentieren.



Done!

Man lese die Überschrift (PDF-Anhang). Sigmund Freud hätte seine Freude!


----------



## zoryfl (26. Oktober 2013)

Hier bei der Stuttgarter Zeitung (http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ler.6c1b657d-9376-4013-afae-1c086ac50ea5.html) inzwischen doch überwiegend Kommentare von Menschen, die auf unserer Seite stehen.
Viele Kommentare der "Gegner" zielen ab auf Wege > 2m - da muss man leider sagen, dass diejenigen noch immer nicht richtig verstanden haben was wir wollen und einfach grundsätzlich gegen Radfahrer schimpfen..


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Oktober 2013)

Und noch ein etwas Ã¤lterer Artikel aus dem Zollern-Alb Kurier vom 2.10.2013 der zumindest an mir bisher vorbeigegangen ist.
http://www.zak.de/artikel/176761

"Eine konkrete Planung, Wege fÃ¼r Mountainbiker zu erschlieÃen, liegt laut OB Helmut Reitemann allerdings derzeit nicht vor. Zwar wÃ¤ren die MÃ¶glichkeiten gegeben, allerdings *steht diesen erweiterte Verkehrssicherungspflicht entgegen. âSingletrailsâ mÃ¼ssten wÃ¤hrend der Saison nÃ¤mlich fast tÃ¤glich auf SchÃ¤den und mÃ¶gliche Gefahren (beispielsweise durch herabfallende Ãste) Ã¼berprÃ¼ft werden.*"

Sind das die berÃ¼hmten Pilotprojekte die in KÃ¼rze umgesetzt werden sollen

Zumindest hat JÃ¶rg einen Hinweis gegeben, wie man das Dilemma am einfachsten lÃ¶sen kÃ¶nnte. Aber Herr Reitemann hat sich bis heute nicht bei uns gemeldet.

ciao heiko


----------



## Tilman (26. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Und noch ein etwas Ã¤lterer Artikel aus dem Zollern-Alb Kurier vom 2.10.2013 der zumindest an mir bisher vorbeigegangen ist.
> http://www.zak.de/artikel/176761
> 
> "Eine konkrete Planung, Wege fÃ¼r Mountainbiker zu erschlieÃen, liegt laut OB Helmut Reitemann allerdings derzeit nicht vor. Zwar wÃ¤ren die MÃ¶glichkeiten gegeben, allerdings *steht diesen erweiterte Verkehrssicherungspflicht entgegen. âSingletrailsâ mÃ¼ssten wÃ¤hrend der Saison nÃ¤mlich fast tÃ¤glich auf SchÃ¤den und mÃ¶gliche Gefahren (beispielsweise durch herabfallende Ãste) Ã¼berprÃ¼ft werden.*"
> ...



Solange keine neuen wege gebaut werden, sondern seit 1995 gesperrte schmale Wege (bzw. Singletrails) wieder ent-sperrt werden, ist das mit den Haftungsproblemen schlichtweg Unsinn. Denn vor 1995 gab es keine haftungsprobleme, zwischendrin auch nicht, warum dann jetzt, wo sich doch an der haftungsrechtlichen Lage ("auf eigene Gefahr") seit 1995 nix geÃ¤ndert hat????

Ausreden und nochmal Ausreden! Ich hab's mal kommentiert.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> (...) allerdings *steht diesen erweiterte Verkehrssicherungspflicht entgegen. âSingletrailsâ mÃ¼ssten wÃ¤hrend der Saison nÃ¤mlich fast tÃ¤glich auf SchÃ¤den und mÃ¶gliche Gefahren (beispielsweise durch herabfallende Ãste) Ã¼berprÃ¼ft werden.*"



Das ist doch kompletter Unsinn! Was ist denn mit den Ãsten, die auf Wegen >2m rumliegen? Werden die etwa derzeit tÃ¤glich geprÃ¼ft?? Und mÃ¼ssten sie das? Und wenn nein, warum mÃ¼ssten sie dass dann auf <2m Wegen??

Oder geht es hier - wie Heiko vermutet - um die _explizit_ fÃ¼r Biker freigegebenen Pilot-Wege, die dann _explizit_ gepflegt werden mÃ¼ssen, weil sich da sonst einer verletzen kÃ¶nnte?

Das wÃ¤re dann doch der Obergipfel, dass sie sich in ihr feines Pilot-Projekte Probleme einbauen, die es auf stinknormalen Waldwegen gar nicht gibt, die sie dann aber als Problem allgemein darstellen kÃ¶nnen.


Und es wÃ¤re Ausdruck dieser absolut lÃ¤hmenden MentalitÃ¤t, dass man Wege erst _freigibt_, damit eine "erweiterte Verkehrssicherungspflicht" am Hals hat und daher die _freigegebenen_ Wege pflegen muss, weil einer der auf _freigegeben_ fÃ¤hrt, die Verantwortung fÃ¼r sich selbst abgeben und - wenn er stÃ¼rzt - wild durch die Gegend klagen darf. 


*Ich will doch gar keine verdammte Freigabe von extra ausgewiesenen Singletrails, ich will einfach nur - voll verantwortlich - auf allen Wegen fahren dÃ¼rfen!* 

Und wenn ich zu schnell fahre, um rechtzeitig einen Ast zu bemerken, bin ich verdammt noch mal _zu_ schnell gefahren und selbst schuld. Wie woanders auch, darf man halt nur so schnell fahren, dass man in Sichtweite anhalten kann. Das schÃ¼tzt nicht nur vor den bÃ¶sen Ãsten, sondern das schÃ¼tzt auch die anderen Waldbesucher. Ganz einfach!

Wie schon mehrmals gesagt:
- 2-Meter-Regel einfach abschaffen
- Wege nur dort gezielt sperren, wo es wirklich begrÃ¼ndet ist, dort dann gerne auch kontrollieren, damit es nicht wieder so eine Alibi-Regelung ist
- Geld und Aufwand fÃ¼r Pilot-Projekte, "extra" Bike-Wege und Beschilderung sparen
- BaWÃ¼ ab sofort - und ohne weitere Kosten und MaÃnahmen - zum Wanderer- *UND* Bike-Paradies ausrufen 
- dann kÃ¶nnte man auch ab sofort ohne VortÃ¤uschung falscher Tatsachen die kilometer-langen Singletrails bewerben und mit diesem umweltfreundlichen Tourismus gutes Geld verdienen
- und - ganz nebenbei - den eigenen BÃ¼rgern diesen wunderbaren Sport/Freizeit-BeschÃ¤ftigung auf legale Weise ermÃ¶glichen, zu aller Vorteil (gesÃ¼ndere BÃ¼rger, die sich fÃ¼r Sport und Natur begeistern und das Fahrrad nicht nur als SportgerÃ¤t, sondern darÃ¼ber auch als alternatives Verkehrsmittel entdecken)

Dass man darÃ¼ber Ã¼berhaupt noch reden muss...


----------



## Fortis76 (27. Oktober 2013)

So jetzt jeder Hockdriks Beitrag ausdrucken und zu diesen grünen Eimern nach Stuttgart schicken.
Mehr braucht man zu diesem Thema eigentlicht nicht sagen.


----------



## HelmutK (27. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Und noch ein etwas älterer Artikel aus dem Zollern-Alb Kurier vom 2.10.2013 der zumindest an mir bisher vorbeigegangen ist.
> http://www.zak.de/artikel/176761
> 
> "Eine konkrete Planung, Wege für Mountainbiker zu erschließen, liegt laut OB Helmut Reitemann allerdings derzeit nicht vor. Zwar wären die Möglichkeiten gegeben, allerdings *steht diesen erweiterte Verkehrssicherungspflicht entgegen. Singletrails müssten während der Saison nämlich fast täglich auf Schäden und mögliche Gefahren (beispielsweise durch herabfallende Äste) überprüft werden.*"



Mit dem Titel "Bundesgerichtshof beerdigt den Mythos von der Verkehrssicherungspflicht für Waldbesitzer" 

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/p...des_BGH_vom_02.10.2012_-_Az._VI_ZR_311_11.pdf 

waren wir wohl zu naiv in unseren Erwartungen. Trotz klarster Worte des Bundesgerichtshofs und trotz einer klaren Intention des Gesetzgebers

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Anmerkungen_zum_Grundsatz_auf_eigenen_Gefahr.pdf

scheint dieser Mythos unausrottbar zu sein. Vielleicht ist dafür sogar die Bezeichnung "Ammenmärchen" viel treffender, denn wenn es um und vor allem gegen Mountainbiker geht, dann finden wir noch viel mehr Ammenmärchen, wie z. B.


das Ammenmärchen von den vielen Unfällen und Toten, die auf das Konto von Mountainbikern gehen sollen - angeblich sei das sogar Allgemeinwissen und stünde täglich in den Zeitungen (komisch nur, dass es dazu weder Belege noch Fundstellen gibt);
das Ammenmärchen von den vielen Wanderern, die von Mountainbikern "über den Haufen gefahren" werden und dann einfach so weiterfahren (komisch, dass den Mountainbikern dabei nie etwas passiert);
das Ammenmärchen von den Wegeschäden, die Mountainbiker verursachen sollen (komisch nur, dass bisher noch keine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung einen Beweis oder Zusammenhang feststellen konnte;
etc., etc.

Hier wird mit Ammenmärchen Volksverdummung betrieben und das ist ein Skandal. Darüber jammern hilf nur bedingt, aber wir müssen uns diesen Skandal trotzdem nicht gefallen lassen, sondern können und müssen zur Aufklärung beitragen:

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...dG_Anlage_1_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein


----------



## TTT (27. Oktober 2013)

Es ist doch viel einfacher: Dort wo diese Behauptungen auftreten genauso penetrant nachfragen wie wir das auf Abgeordnetenwatch schon lange tun. Die meisten der vorgeschobenen Argumente werden doch schon gar nicht mehr vorgebracht. Außer vielleicht von den Uninformierten wie H.Kretschmann, dem man die Textblöcke noch nicht überarbeitet hat
Einfach mal nachfragen, warum sie die juristische Kompetenz des Bundesgerichtshofes in Frage stellen und was sie dazu qualifiziert diesen in seiner Inkompetenz zu korrigieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (27. Oktober 2013)

Es ist schon auffällig, das aus dem württembergischen Raum soviele Artikel kommen, in dennen MTBler als Gefahr etc. bezeichnet werden oder ein sehr schechtes Image haben.

http://www.schwaebische-post.de/680339/!!!
http://esslinger-zeitung.de/lokal/esslingen/esslingen/Artikel917769.cfm
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...e-konflikte-auf-dem-trail.253690.2.htm?skip=1
http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen...pen+im+gau+sind+tuebingen+bedroht.3401720.htm
http://www.zak.de/artikel/176761
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ner.4c853742-3e9a-4b95-a0ed-70867fa0d716.html


Während ich im Schwarzwald ein Ende der Eiszeit beobachten kann, scheinen sich zumindest im ländlichen Raum in Schwaben noch viele alte Vorurteile zu halten.

Ich bin an weiteren Infos über MTB im schwäbischen Raum interessiert um die Lage vor Ort besser einschätzen zu können. Gerne auch per Mail an [email protected]

Danke


ciao heiko

.


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Oktober 2013)

*Ein Bericht aus dem Spiegel von 1991* 

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13489193.html

*"Die schlimmsten Sünder jedoch sind, jedenfalls nach Ansicht des Schwäbischen Albvereins, die Mountain-Biker.* Ihre Vollbremsungen hinterlassen *im Gras tiefe Narben, *die nur langsam verheilen, *die kantigen Stollenreifen reißen schütteres Gelände* auf, und immer wieder werden *Wildtiere aufgeschreckt und verscheucht, *wenn die *"Hohlweg-Hooligans" rudelweise johlend den Hang hinabbrausen*.
Mitunter versäumen* rücksichtslose Biker, Weidegatter wieder zu verschließen,* und oft werden *durchhängende Elektrozäune niedergewalzt.* 
(..............)
"Der Waldboden ist an vielen Stellen stark zerfurcht, regelrecht umgegraben und von den *Stollenreifen bis zu 20 Zentimeter tief aufgerissen*", berichtet der *Stuttgarter Forstdirektor Fritz Oechssler.* Statt auf Wiesen zu äsen, bleibe das verschreckte Rotwild lieber im Dickicht, wo es nun frische Triebe und Setzlinge zernage.

***************************
*
Und noch was von 1993 von der Wanderjugend!!*

http://www.wanderjugend.de/conpresso/_data/Perpedes1993_1.pdf

Die Kontroverse um das "Mountain-Biking" Konflikte ergeben sich in jüngster Zeit durch den zunehmenden Druck der Radfahrer/-innen auf die Landschaft, speziell der Montain-Biker, die geländegängige Strecken bevorzugen und damit häufig genug auch Wanderwege frequentieren. *Aus diesem Grund fordert z.B. der Schwäbische Albverein eine Kennzeichnungspflicht für Mountain Bikes und begrüßt die in Baden-Württemberg gültige Verwaltungsvorschrift, nach der Waldwege unter 2 Meter Breite* nicht von Fahrrädern benutzt werden dürfen

(...)
Hr. ....... vom SGV vertrat die Auffassung, dass es beim* Mountainbiking um eine reine Modeerscheinung* (vergleichbar den seinerzeit so
populären "Trimm-Dich"-Pfaden) *von begrenzter zeitlicher Dauer handle. *
(......)
Die Vertreter der Radfahrer- und Wanderverbände forderten die Verabschiedung eines *gemeinsamen "Ehrenkodex" *zum naturverträglichen Wandern und Radfahren.


ciao heiko


----------



## mw.dd (27. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> Die Vertreter der Radfahrer- und Wanderverbände forderten die Verabschiedung eines *gemeinsamen "Ehrenkodex" *zum naturverträglichen Wandern und Radfahren.
> ...



Zumindest die Mountainbiker haben längst geliefert:
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules


----------



## Athabaske (27. Oktober 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zumindest die Mountainbiker haben längst geliefert:
> http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules



...und alle anderen? Die Wanderer? Nordic Walker? Jogger? Reiter?

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, die Mountainbiker müssten mindestens die Musterknaben und -mädchen sein um als gleichberechtigt anerkannt zu werden. Defensiv, zuvorkommend, freundlich und immer gut gelaunt jedem im Wald galant begegnend.

Warum eigentlich?

Meinem Eindruck nach ist das nur eine andere Art von Diskriminierung.

Ich würde mir wünschen, ich könne ich sein - auch auf einem Mountainbike, ohne Vorbedingung...


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Landesregierung kommt zu Ihnen.

Da sollten wir dabei sein! Es reicht wenn 2-3 Personen pro Veranstaltung da wären und das Thema kurz ansprechen, damit klar wird, dass es ein Thema ist, welches die Menschen bewegt.

https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/regierung/der-wandel-kommt-an/die-landesregierung-vor-ort/

Es ist eine vorherige Anmeldung erforderlich. Wenn sich jemand von euch anmeldet, dann wäre schön wenn Ihr uns kurz auf [email protected] Rückmeldung geben könntet. Dann können wir überschauen wo evtl. noch Bedarf ist.


ciao heiko


----------



## keroson (27. Oktober 2013)

AKtuelles aus Albstadt von gestern:
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...lle.15b64dc8-907e-4a4d-af37-9e2784964589.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (27. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Ein Bericht aus dem Spiegel von 1991*
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13489193.html



Zitat aus dem Artikel

_Der Schwäbische Albverein, mit rund 120 000 Mitgliedern Europas größter Wanderbund, verlangt bereits Nummernschilder für die "Downhill-Akrobaten", dazu ein Fahrverbot im Wald und die Sperrung aller Wege unter zwei Metern Breite nicht nur für Reiter, sondern auch für Biker._

Da wird einem 22 Jahre später so manches klar! Für die Reiter sind's dann ja 1995 3m geworden. Der Landtagsbeschluß war ein Einknicken vor einer benennbaren Lobby.

Und schon damals ist Unfug geschrieben worden. Denn Störungen des oberförsterlich erwähnten und je nach Umfeld tatsächlich sehr empfindlichen Rotwildes haben nichts mit Wegebreiten zu tun. Wenn das RW tatsächlich gestört wird, was ja durchaus möglich ist, dann sollten sich Biker, Reiter und Wanderer (und zudem abseits der Wege Pilzesucher, Geocasher & Co) zurückhalten, egal, ob auf breiten oder schmalen Wegen. Es ist müßig, dabei zu sinnieren, wer der Beteiligten mehr oder weniger stört, sondern es gilt ohne Wenn und Aber, daß man für die erforderliche  _gemeinsame_ Rücksichtnahme einen gesunden Menschenverstand statt eines Zollstockes benötigt.


----------



## Athabaske (27. Oktober 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> AKtuelles aus Albstadt von gestern:
> http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...lle.15b64dc8-907e-4a4d-af37-9e2784964589.html


...kann mir einer sagen warum man auf zwei Rädern automatisch der Depp ist?

Wir können zappeln und strampeln, die Buhmänner und -frauen werden wir immer bleiben...


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...kann mir einer sagen warum man auf zwei Rädern automatisch der Depp ist?
> 
> Wir können zappeln und strampeln, die Buhmänner und -frauen werden wir immer bleiben...



Es wird alles gut. Wir sind auf einem sehr guten Weg. Dem besten bisher.


----------



## cab (27. Oktober 2013)

Punktlandung *46.000 !!!!!!*


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Oktober 2013)

cab schrieb:


> Punktlandung *46.000 !!!!!!*


----------



## Tilman (27. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...kann mir einer sagen warum man auf zwei Rädern automatisch der Depp ist?
> 
> Wir können zappeln und strampeln, die Buhmänner und -frauen werden wir immer bleiben...



Weil viele Leute nicht begreifen, daß man auch mit zwei statt drei Rädern nicht automatisch umkippt....


----------



## Tilman (27. Oktober 2013)

cab schrieb:


> Punktlandung *46.000 !!!!!!*



Hast Du etwas 'was anderes erwartet? 

Das sind bisher 46.000 gute  Argumente gegen die "2m-Regel" und ich denke, es gibt bis zum 23.11. noch weit mehr als 4.000 drauf. 

Was sind degegen schon die langweiligen Textbausteine, mit denen manche Leute versuchen, dagegen anzuschrei(b)en!


----------



## cab (27. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Hast Du etwas 'was anderes erwartet?
> 
> ...



selbstverständlich nicht, im Gegenteil. Und deshalb freue ich mich ja über jede Zwischenhürde, die wir nehmen ....  

ausserdem hab ich mit dem hochladen der Liste von gestern abend extra gewartet, bis es gepasst hat 

btw: weiß jemand, ob die Listen einfach hochgezählt werden? meine vorhin hat die Nummer 310 bekommen, heißt das, es sind jetzt 310 U-Listen hochgeladen?


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Oktober 2013)

cab schrieb:


> btw: weiß jemand, ob die Listen einfach hochgezählt werden? meine vorhin hat die Nummer 310 bekommen, heißt das, es sind jetzt 310 U-Listen hochgeladen?



Genauer, es sind 310 Dateien hochgeladen worden. Manchmal kommt es vor das 2-3 Unterschriftsbögen in einem 2-3 seitigen PDF hochgeladen werden. Da muss man dann auch entsprechend die Zahl der 20-30 Unterschriften eingeben. Die werden auch richtig gezählt.

Es werden dann aber trotzdem nur max 10 Zeilen für die PLZ angezeigt, weshalb es empfohlen ist jede Seite einzelnd hoch zu laden.


ciao heiko


----------



## cab (27. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...weshalb es empfohlen ist jede Seite einzelnd hoch zu laden.



mach ich auch immer brav! 
51 sind von uns, kommen noch ein paar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (28. Oktober 2013)

kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:
Wir hatten am Wochenende Saisonabschluss mit einer netten bunt gemischten Gruppe von Mountainbikern. Alle kannten die Petition, allerdings keiner hatte diese bislang unterschrieben. 

Somit kamen da mal wieder ganz unkompliziert einige Unterschriften zusammen. 

Ergo: immer Unterschriftenblatt mitnehmen!


----------



## Freeride Bührer (28. Oktober 2013)

http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/stuttgart-kretschmann-gegen-2-meter-regel-21020/#.Um5Bpp-IXqD

Die Komentare sind jetzt Online bisher 
1:0 für uns würde ich sagen .


----------



## Traufradler (28. Oktober 2013)

Nette Anekdote auf einem Singletrail von getstern auf der Schwäbischen Alb :
Wanderer:" Wir lassen euch hier nur durch, wenn ihr die Petition unterschrieben habt!"

Wir durften dann alle 5 durch! 

Trotz regem Wanderverkehr hatten wir kein böses Wort auf unserer 5 Stunden Pfad-Tour geerntet. Kommt halt aufs *Mit*einander an!!

Gruß

traufradler


----------



## damage0099 (28. Oktober 2013)

Das glaubt dir Kretschmann nie!


----------



## allert (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie geht es eigentlich nach dem Ende der Unterschriftenaktion weiter? Petition wird an den Landtag übergeben und dann?


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Oktober 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> (...) Saisonabschluss mit einer netten bunt gemischten Gruppe von Mountainbikern. Alle kannten die Petition, allerdings keiner hatte diese bislang unterschrieben.
> 
> Somit kamen da mal wieder ganz unkompliziert einige Unterschriften zusammen.



Hallo Martinos!

Super! Auch der Tipp, immer eine Liste dabei zu haben. 

*Interessant wäre jetzt zu verstehen warum die bisher noch nicht unterschrieben haben. *

Kannst Du dazu was sagen? Gab es Bedenken? Anonymität? Keine Zeit? "Hat ja noch Zeit, kann man immer noch machen?" Wussten nicht wo?

Wenn wir das verstehen, können wir noch ein paar Biker-Unterschriften mehr gewinnen. Und das scheint mir wichtig, denn jeder Biker, der unterschrieben hat, fühlt sich auch das kleine bisschen mehr zuständig und wird vielleicht gerade dadurch auch etwas über die Petition hinaus bewegen!


----------



## martinos (28. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hallo Martinos!
> 
> Super! Auch der Tipp, immer eine Liste dabei zu haben.
> 
> ...


 
Das hab ich auch nicht so ganz verstanden. Vielleicht lag es daran, dass wir im Vorfeld der Veranstaltung nochmals per Facebook darauf hingewiesen haben, dass wir an der Veranstaltung Unterschriftenlisten auslegen werden. Glaub ich aber nicht, denn via Facebook erreicht man halt nur einen begrenzten Teil der Kundschaft.

Da auch alle die Petition kannten, haben die sich schon mehr oder weniger damit beschäftigt (viele wohl auch übers IBC, teilweise auch über entsprechende Artikel), aber die letzte Konsequenz zur Unterschrift haben wohl viele dann doch nicht.

Eins darf man nicht vergessen: viele Leute sind irre sensibel, wenn es darum geht, ihre Daten im Internet irgendwo zu registrieren. Vielleicht muss man bei der Bewerbung der Online-Petition durchaus auch noch mal explizit und sehr deutlich darauf hinweisen, dass die Daten höchst vertraulich behandelt werden und dass man auch "anonym" unterschreiben kann


----------



## Tofi02 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi,



martinos schrieb:


> Eins darf man nicht vergessen: viele Leute sind irre sensibel, wenn es darum geht, ihre Daten im Internet irgendwo zu registrieren. Vielleicht muss man bei der Bewerbung der Online-Petition durchaus auch noch mal explizit und sehr deutlich darauf hinweisen, dass die Daten höchst vertraulich behandelt werden und dass man auch "anonym" unterschreiben kann



die gleiche Aussage habe ich auch von Bekannten bekommen, denen ich den Link zur Petition geschickt habe. Hier sollte vielleicht wirklich noch mehr Aufklärung zur Anonymität erfolgen.

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## cab (28. Oktober 2013)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ... Hier sollte vielleicht wirklich noch mehr Aufklärung zur Anonymität erfolgen. ...




Bitte nicht Datenschutz und Anonymität verwechseln.

Anonym bedeutet: nicht identifizierbar. Zwar kann ich das im Zusammenhang mit einer Petition nur schwer nachvollziehen, geht es doch darum, seine Bürgerrechte wahrzunehmen. Und dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach durchaus Offenheit. Aber sei es drum, nicht jeder möchte seinen Namen auf einer Webseite lesen, kann also entsprechend das Häkchen setzen.

Interessant wäre dann doch, woher die Leute von der Petition erfahren haben, doch nicht etwa über Facebook? 

Beim Datenschutz hingegen geht es darum, personenbezogene Daten (in diesem Fall  die Email-Adresse und bei den U-Listen die Adresse) nicht für anderes  als diese Petition zu nutzen. Und obwohl das selbstverständlich sein sollte , kann man da durchaus explizit darauf hinweisen.

Beide Adress-Informationen dienen hier, wenn ggf. auch nicht  rechtsgültig, zur Validierung. Ansonsten könnten wir ja auch mit  Meier00001 bis Meier50000 unterschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Bührer (28. Oktober 2013)

Mal noch was Anderes , da stimmt doch etwas nicht oder ?

http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/SchwarzwaldTourist

Schaut euch mal seinen Youtube Kanal an ?? 

Er hat jetzt auch innerhalb eines Tages extrem viele Stimmen bekommen !


----------



## TTT (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich schreib das bei allen Mails explizit dazu, daß der Name nicht veröffentlicht wird, wenn man ein Häckchen setzt. Ich glaub, sonst würden viele nicht einmal den Link anklicken!

Heute wieder mit 2 Leuten diskutiert, die meinten die Petition sei abgelehnt worden und vorbei! Sie haben irgendeinen Artikel in der Nürtinger Zeitung so verstanden. Ich versuche den Artikel zu bekommen.


----------



## TTT (28. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Mal noch was Anderes , da stimmt doch etwas nicht oder ?
> 
> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/SchwarzwaldTourist
> 
> ...



Na ja, das ist auch das erste Video, das als hochwertig zu bezeichnen ist. Was ich nicht verstehe, warum gibt so jemand alle Rechte daran heraus, ohne überhaupt sicher zu sein, etwas zu gewinnen?


----------



## Redshred (28. Oktober 2013)

das läuft ja im Kanal von Schwarzwaldtouristik , wurde also irgendwie gefördert

also Klicken: http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Heute wieder mit 2 Leuten diskutiert, die meinten die Petition sei abgelehnt worden und vorbei! Sie haben irgendeinen Artikel in der Nürtinger Zeitung so verstanden. Ich versuche den Artikel zu bekommen.



Ist ganz einfach: die Leute lesen "Bonde will daran festhalten" und sagen sich "Alles klar, die Sache ist gelaufen!". Die Reaktion hatte ich auch schon bei der ersten Stellungnahme Bondes: "Wurde abgelehnt, kannste vergessen, das Thema ist durch. Hat der Minister selbst gesagt!". 

*JA UND???* 

Da wo andere kämpferisch werden und sich sagen: " Das wollen wir doch mal sehen, *jetzt erst recht!*, knicken manche Leute direkt ein. Da gibt es eine für mich immer wieder überraschende, aber teils ausgeprägte Obrigkeits-Hörigkeit.

Und das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, warum sich dieser völlig absurde, Bürger(rechte)-verachtende Mist überhaupt 18 Jahre lang halten konnte. 

Ich glaub, Ihr habt hier zu lange Könige gehabt...


----------



## Fortis76 (28. Oktober 2013)

Und das obwohl eigentlich bekannt sein sollte, dass gerade Radler ein besonderes Stehvermögen besitzen.
Ich halte es wie ein bekannter Sportler aus meiner Stadt: "Weiter, immer weiter." und zu guter letzt: "Wir brauchen Eier!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (28. Oktober 2013)

@Hockdrik
Ich befürchte eher, die verstehen die Zusammenhänge nicht! Die glauben wirklich alles ist gelaufen. Das ganze war ein Antrag... Antrag abgelehnt. Aus und vorbei!

Etwas anderes zur Motivation:
Wer hat den Ort oder Teilort einer Postleitzahl mit dem höchsten prozentualen Stimmenanteil in der Bevölkerung?
Baden-Württemberg Durchschnitt: 0,26%
Kirchheim/Teck: 0,5%
Neuffen: 1,4% 
Kirchzarten: 2,0%

bietet jemand mehr?


----------



## Athabaske (28. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...Ich glaub, Ihr habt hier zu lange Könige gehabt...



...mal abgesehen davon, dass auch in anderen Regionen Deutschlands Obrigkeitshörigkeit durchaus als verbindende Kultur angesehen wird - wir hatten vor allem viel zu lange die Granden von der Union als Regierung. Dieser Filz durchdringt noch immer das ganze Land wie Schimmel ein altes Haus....


----------



## TTT (28. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mal abgesehen davon, dass auch in anderen Regionen Deutschlands Obrigkeitshörigkeit durchaus als verbindende Kultur angesehen wird - wir hatten vor allem viel zu lange die Granden von der Union als Regierung. Dieser Filz durchdringt noch immer das ganze Land wie Schimmel ein altes Haus....



Wie stark der Filz ist kann man nur erahnen aber einen kleinen Eindruck kann man gewinnen, wenn man sich vergegenwärtigt, daß der angebliche politische Gegner (die Grünen) durch seine "Politik der Mitbestimmung" und des "Gehörtwerdens" gerade massiv an der Rückkehr von Schwarz arbeitet.

4 weitere Jahre ohne die CDU zur weiteren Entfilzung würde dem Land (und der CDU) sicher gut tun aber auf DIE Grünen kann ich gerne verzichten!


----------



## muddymartin (28. Oktober 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> 4 weitere Jahre ohne die CDU zur weiteren Entfilzung würde dem Land (und der CDU) sicher gut tun aber auf DIE Grünen kann ich gerne verzichten!



Arg viel bleibt da aber nicht übrig, und ob es die dann besser machen?


----------



## Nerverider (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie war das nochmal mit der Verkehrswegesicherungspflicht?

Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung. 

Nach Unfall in Stuttgart-Vaihingen
Bäume werden kontrolliert
Christine Bilger, 31.12.2013 19:10 Uhr (irgendwie stimmt das Datum wohl nicht ganz..)

_Ihre Abteilung bedauere den Zwischenfall sehr. Haften müsse die Stadt für den Unfall nicht. Der Bundesgerichtshof habe mit einem Urteil im Jahr 2012 festgestellt, dass Waldbesitzer  im Falle des Wildparks ist das die Stadt Stuttgart  keine Verkehrswegesicherungspflicht entlang der Waldwege haben. Im Wald herrschen immer natürliche Gefahren, sagte Judith Reinsperger._

Soso...


----------



## muddymartin (28. Oktober 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit der Verkehrswegesicherungspflicht?
> 
> Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung.
> 
> ...



Ein echter BrÃ¼ller  das nenn ich investigativen Journalismus....kÃ¶nnen wir auf jeden Fall super verarbeiten


----------



## Tilman (29. Oktober 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit der Verkehrswegesicherungspflicht?
> 
> Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung.
> 
> ...



Drum haben wir als DIMB auch im Kuratorium Sport und Natur mit Erfolg darauf hingearbeitet, daß seit 2010 das, was die Gerichte schon seit den 80er Jahren verkünden (mit Gefahren des Waldes muß man nun mal rechnen), auch ganz amtlich im Bundeswaldgesetz geschrieben steht.

Deshalb ist es auch absluter Unfug, wenn Befürworter der "2m-Regel" behaupten, die Aufhebung der Regel würde zu haftungsrechtlichen Problemen führen. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Denn diese Haftungsprobleme gab es spätestens seit 1976 nicht, also vor 1995 (der Sperrung der Wege durch die "2m-Regel") auch nicht und wird es auch nach der Ent-Sperrung, so wie in der Petition ausgeführt, erst recht keine neuen haftungsrechtlichen Probeme geben.


----------



## Athabaske (29. Oktober 2013)

...wieso wird dann so ein Aufhebrns im die DH-Strecke in Stuttgart gemacht? Mit Baumbesichtigungen im Sommer und Winter?


----------



## franzam (29. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich weil es eine permanente Sportstätte ist und kein Weg


----------



## skaster (29. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wieso wird dann so ein Aufhebrns im die DH-Strecke in Stuttgart gemacht? Mit Baumbesichtigungen im Sommer und Winter?


Weil es zwischen dem gemeinen Wald- / Wanderweg und einer genehmigungspflichtigen DH-Strecke doch ein paar Unterschiede gibt?
Und da stellt sich die Frage, die die Juristen beantworten müssten, wie die Haftungsfrage auf Wegen aussieht, die bei bestehender 2-m Regel extra für Radfahrer freigegeben und ausgewiesen werden.
Besteht hier dann eine erhöhte Verkehrssicherungspflicht? 
Wäre ja dann ein Grund mehr die Regel aus Sicht der Gemeinden zu kippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> (...) Besteht hier dann eine erhöhte Verkehrssicherungspflicht?  Wäre ja dann ein Grund mehr die Regel aus Sicht der Gemeinden zu kippen.



Nachtigall ick hör' Dir trapsen... :-/

Deshalb Vollgas für allgemein freigegebene Wege statt vereinzelt ausgewiesener Strecken in Ferien-Regionen. Als Pilot-Projekt. Das vielleicht kommt. Irgendwann.


----------



## zoryfl (29. Oktober 2013)

Hier bin ich gerade per Zufall drüber gestolpert, das verträgt auch ein paar Stimmen:
http://community.ispo.com/radfahrer...iche-votings/d720a393c6764d4e77850cd105389ccf

Und außerdem: Nicht vergessen das Video von Gasgasler auf der schwarzwald-touristik regelmäßig nach vorn zu klicken:
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2


----------



## Freeride Bührer (29. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Hier bin ich gerade per Zufall drüber gestolpert, das verträgt auch ein paar Stimmen:
> http://community.ispo.com/radfahrer...iche-votings/d720a393c6764d4e77850cd105389ccf
> [/url]



Erl.


----------



## Tilman (29. Oktober 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> Weil es zwischen dem gemeinen Wald- / Wanderweg und einer genehmigungspflichtigen DH-Strecke doch ein paar Unterschiede gibt?
> Und da stellt sich die Frage, die die Juristen beantworten müssten, wie die Haftungsfrage auf Wegen aussieht, die bei bestehender 2-m Regel extra für Radfahrer freigegeben und ausgewiesen werden.
> Besteht hier dann eine erhöhte Verkehrssicherungspflicht?
> Wäre ja dann ein Grund mehr die Regel aus Sicht der Gemeinden zu kippen.


 
Eine im Sinne einer Widmung reine Freigabe für Radfahrer/Mountainbiker oder Anlagen neuer Wege nur für Radfahrer als Sportstätte, z.B. DH-Strecke etc. (und ohne Forstbetrieb, also kein Wirtschaftweg mehr) hat haftungsrechtliche Folgen. Wie das dann mit den Benutzern im einzelnen zu klären ist (z.B., ob und wie oder wann Haftungsverzicht geht oder ggf. sittenwidrig wäre etc.), steht hier nicht zur Diskusson.  

Aber der Vorbehalt eines Wirtschaftsweges nur für Radfahrer (Reiter,.... dto.) ist, vorausgesetzt, ein wichtiger Grund liegt vor, eine Maßnahme der Besuchertrennung und der Forstbetrieb findet auf dem Weg weiter statt. D.h. es gilt auf solchen Wegen spätestens seit 1976 eindeutig "auf eigene Gefahr".

Dei Haftungsfrage hat, egal wie die Befürworter der "2m-Regel" auch immer versuchen, das Recht zu verbiegen, _nichts, aber auch gar nichts_ mit der "2m-Regel" zu tun. 

Man muß im Wald auf Wegen, seien sie 10 cm oder 10 m breit, mit den waldtypischen Gefahren rechnen, Punkt! 

*Laßt Euch von den "2m-Regel"-Befürwortern nicht irre machen*!

Man kann ja auch mal bei solchen Leuten nachfragen, wie die Behauptung, die Verbindung mit der "2m-Regel" und Haftung gebe es, rechtlich triftig begründet sei   wo doch im Bundeswaldgesetz das Gegenteil zu lesen sei.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (29. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Und außerdem: Nicht vergessen das Video von Gasgasler auf der schwarzwald-touristik regelmäßig nach vorn zu klicken:
> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/Gasgasler2



Da hat gerade der Schwarzwald Tourist in 30 Min. 50 Stimmen bekommen !
Komischerweise ist die Anzahl der Views bei Youtube gar nicht gestiegen ?


----------



## zoryfl (29. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Da hat gerade der Schwarzwald Tourist in 30 Min. 50 Stimmen bekommen !
> Komischerweise ist die Anzahl der Views bei Youtube gar nicht gestiegen ?


Naja, man kann ja "Finde ich spitze!" auch anklicken, ohne das Video zu starten.. ist also gar nicht so verwunderlich, wenn da bspw. auf facebook Werbung gemacht wird und Freunde das nur klicken, um zu unterstützen und das Video gar nicht sehen wollen. 
Zudem hinkt natürlich der view-count auf youtube auch gerne mal etwas hinterher.


----------



## Athabaske (29. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> ...Man kann ja auch mal bei solchen Leuten nachfragen, wie die Behauptung, die Verbindung mit der "2m-Regel" und Haftung gebe es, rechtlich triftig begründet sei   wo doch im Bundeswaldgesetz das Gegenteil zu lesen sei.


...hatte diesbezüglich ja auch schon nachgehakt, aber kannst Du noch den Beleg, wo das im Bundeswaldgesetz steht nachliefern. Es steht bestimmt irgendwo in den verlinkten Dokumenten, aber Du hast es evtl. schneller parat?


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Oktober 2013)

Steht brühwarm im Landeswaldgesetz BW



> § 37
> 
> Betreten des Waldes
> 
> (1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Das Betreten des Waldes erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Neue Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Waldbesitzer oder sonstiger Berechtigter werden dadurch, vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften, nicht begründet.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Oktober 2013)

Ist eigentlich schon mal jemand auf den Gedanken gekommen bei den in Baden-Württemberg anscheinend immer beliebteren nicht waldtypischen Gefahren wie Nagelbrettern oder gespannte Drähten den Grundstückseigentümer in Haftung zu nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (29. Oktober 2013)

da kriegst dann die antwort: habe die trails gegen MTBer gesichert...


----------



## zoryfl (29. Oktober 2013)

.. und der Förster überreicht dir noch ne Urkunde.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Oktober 2013)

Aldar schrieb:


> da kriegst dann die antwort: habe die trails gegen MTBer gesichert...



Das würde dann zu dieser Definition passen:



> Unter atypischen Gefahren sind alle nicht durch die Natur oder durch die Art der Bewirtschaftung mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig vorgegebenen Zustände, insbesondere vom Waldbesitzer geschaffene oder geduldete Gefahren, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtszeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er nicht mit ihnen rechnen muss zu verstehen (z.B. Hindernisse, die einen Waldweg versperren oder nicht gesicherte Holzstapel).


----------



## Freeride Bührer (29. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Naja, man kann ja "Finde ich spitze!" auch anklicken, ohne das Video zu starten.. ist also gar nicht so verwunderlich, wenn da bspw. auf facebook Werbung gemacht wird und Freunde das nur klicken, um zu unterstützen und das Video gar nicht sehen wollen.
> Zudem hinkt natürlich der view-count auf youtube auch gerne mal etwas hinterher.



Ich habe gerade mal nachgefragt in welcher Verbindung der Youtube Kanalbesitzer vom Video Platz 2 zur Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH steht.

Antwort : 

Die Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH ist der Veranstalter des Videowettbewerbs.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald




http://www.youtube.com/user/SchwarzwaldTourist  ( Titelbild )

http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB ( Erstes Bild Rechts Oben)


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2013)

dass denen das nicht peinlich ist, das Ding so offen zu manipulieren...

Naja, fällt wohl unter Notwehr.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (29. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> dass denen das nicht peinlich ist, das Ding so offen zu manipulieren...
> 
> Naja, fällt wohl unter Notwehr.



Ich habe jetzt mal nachgefragt ob sie also selbst am eigenen Videocontest teilnehmen ?

Bin mal gespannt ob ich eine Antwort bekomme ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Bührer (29. Oktober 2013)

NEWS !

Antwort:

Nein, mit Sicherheit nicht! Mitarbeiter der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH sowie deren Angehörige sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen. *Das Werbevideo nimmt nicht am Wettbewerb teil.*

Komische Taktik


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2013)

Eine wichtige Möglichkeit, möglichst alle Stimmen einzusammeln, die für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel sind:

Manch ein potentieller Petitions-Unterschreiber hat Bedenken hinsichtlich der Datensicherheit/Vertraulichkeit und hat bisher nur deshalb nicht unterschrieben. Das verfälscht das Bild, wie stark der Unmut wegen der Regel tatsächlich ist.

Dazu folgende Zitate:


martinos schrieb:


> (...) Eins darf man nicht vergessen: viele Leute sind irre sensibel, wenn es darum geht, ihre Daten im Internet irgendwo zu registrieren.





Tofi02 schrieb:


> (...)die gleiche Aussage habe ich auch von Bekannten bekommen, denen ich den Link zur Petition geschickt habe. Hier sollte vielleicht wirklich noch mehr Aufklärung zur Anonymität erfolgen.



Für alle, die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben oder dies als Vorbehalt ahnen, gibt es jetzt hier die Infos: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Bitte diese dort, aber auch persönlich, per Mail, wie auch immer teilen, damit wir das Potential derer heben, die ebenfalls für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel sind, aber dem bisher nur aus diesem Grund nicht Ausdruck verliehen haben.

Bitte diese Info auch bei mtb-news.de in Regional-Foren und anderen Threads teilen, die erstmal nichts mit der 2-Meter-Regel zu tun haben, aber mit dem Biken.

Das Thema geht uns alle an. Auch außerhalb Baden-Württembergs, denn eine bike-freundliche Haltung und Politik hat grenzüberschreitende (Rück-)Wirkung.


----------



## pndrev (29. Oktober 2013)

Für das Tourismus Video wird übrigens auch hier geworben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=658704

(zweiter Post)


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2013)

Heute hat Magura auf Facebook noch mal nachgelegt:
bitte dort liken und teilen!


----------



## Tilman (29. Oktober 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...hatte diesbezüglich ja auch schon nachgehakt, aber kannst Du noch den Beleg, wo das im Bundeswaldgesetz steht nachliefern. Es steht bestimmt irgendwo in den verlinkten Dokumenten, aber Du hast es evtl. schneller parat?



§14, mehr Betretungsrecht gibt's im BWaldG nicht.


----------



## zoryfl (29. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Heute hat Magura auf Facebook noch mal nachgelegt!



Magura" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Magura schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Streichung der ´´2-Meter-Regel´´ werden noch
> 3410 Stimmen benötigt.


Da ist aber jemand optimistisch..


----------



## muddymartin (30. Oktober 2013)

Bericht im SÃ¼dkurier von gestern:

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngsstrecke-fuer-Radsportler;art372530,6409928

So sehen nÃ¤mlich Theorie und Wirklichkeit aus: "Falls die Anlieger einem Erwerb bis zum Ende des Jahres nicht zustimmen, sind wir gezwungen, einen Bebauungsplan aufzustellenâ, kÃ¼ndigte der Schultes an. Dann mÃ¼sse eben das benÃ¶tigte GelÃ¤nde im Umlegungsverfahren erworben werden." 
Ehrlichgesagt mÃ¶chte ich nicht auf jahrelange Genehmigungsverfahren warten mÃ¼ssen (s. Dowhnhillstrecke Stuttgart) um legal fahren zu kÃ¶nnen. Bis dahin hab ich nÃ¤mlich ein Alter, da kann ich mich dann gleich beim SAV anmelden....


----------



## JayDee1982 (30. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Da hat gerade der Schwarzwald Tourist in 30 Min. 50 Stimmen bekommen !
> Komischerweise ist die Anzahl der Views bei Youtube gar nicht gestiegen ?




Gestern hatte das Trailverbot-Video noch ÜBER 100Stimmen vorsprung vor dem Video das nun auf Platz 3 liegt..... 
Das Schwarzwald-Video war irgendwo auf Platz 3, 4, oder noch schlechter

Ein Schelm der nun böses denkt


----------



## Tilman (30. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Bericht im SÃ¼dkurier von gestern:
> 
> http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ngsstrecke-fuer-Radsportler;art372530,6409928
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber ich habe die Wirklichkeit positiv kommentiert. 

Denn die GelÃ¤ndeumlegung betrifft die Turntalstrasse und nicht die MTB-Strecke. Insoweit ist die Aufregung  vÃ¶llig Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig  FÃ¼r eine MTB-Strecke sind die planerischen UmstÃ¤nde ggf. ganz andere.


----------



## Tilman (30. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Da ist aber jemand optimistisch..


 
Formalbürokratisch benötigt werden im Grunde gar keine Unterschriften. 

Aber umsomehr sind unserem greifbaren und der Allgemeinheit dienenden Ziel "weg mit der 2m-Regel" unterschriftenmäßig nach wie vor _keine Grenzen nach oben_ gesetzt.

Ich habe das zu erwartende Ergebnis mit den 50.000 dennoch (Eigenlob on) ganz gut getroffen (Eigenlob off), die nächste Stufe bei "openpetition" wäre wohl 100.000 gewesen......

Derzeit rechne ich mit ca. 54.500 Unterzeichern und gerne habe ich unrecht, wenn es (vielen Dank schon mal vorneweg) schon bis zum 23.11. noch viel mehr werden.  

Hinweis zum weiteren Geschehen: 

Zunächst wird man erkunden, wie die Agenda für den weiteren Verlauf der Petition nach dem 23.11. terminiert ist, wer sich also vss. bis wann ganz offiziell mit dem Ding befasst. 

*Es steht dem auch nichts entgegen, dann noch weitere Unterschriftenlisten zu nutzen, die wir (nach Maßgabe der v.g. Agenda sinnvollerweise vor einer abschließenden Entscheidung) an den Landtag unter dem entsprechenden Aktenzeichen* weiterreichen können*. 

Denn zum einen hat dies keinen Einfluss auf den formalen Geschäftsgang. Zum anderen handelt sich hier nicht um ein "Quorum", für das nach dem 23.11. (im Gegensatz zum Spielcasino in Baden Baden allabendlich) gelten würde "rien ne va plus!". Insoweit wird man auch im Anschreiben zur Petition "....vorbehaltlich weiterer Unterstützungsbekundungen" vermerken.

_*) ...das wir mit der Eingangsbestätigung mitgeteilt bekommen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (30. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach: die Leute lesen "Bonde will daran festhalten" und sagen sich "Alles klar, die Sache ist gelaufen!". Die Reaktion hatte ich auch schon bei der ersten Stellungnahme Bondes: "Wurde abgelehnt, kannste vergessen, das Thema ist durch. Hat der Minister selbst gesagt!".
> 
> *JA UND???*
> 
> ...


 
Bürger(rechte)-verachtender Mist       

Jawoll, weg mit der verkalkten Political Correctness, denn......


----------



## pezolived (30. Oktober 2013)

46.999


----------



## sipaq (30. Oktober 2013)

Und jetzt 47.001


----------



## Freeride Bührer (30. Oktober 2013)

Pilotprojekt aus Baden ! 
Wir haben in Welschensteinach einen 40cm Teerweg für Wanderer und Biker
und stellt euch vor es funktioniert


----------



## TTT (30. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Pilotprojekt aus Baden !
> Wir haben in Welschensteinach einen 40cm Teerweg für Wanderer und Biker
> und stellt euch vor es funktioniert



Aber nur, weil er nicht im Wald liegt und weil er geteert ist!


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Oktober 2013)

Es ist ja auch interessant, dass die Breite eines Weges in der freien Natur keine und in der Stadt im Bereich des Straßenverkehrsrechts nicht annähernd die Bedeutung hat wie die 2-Meter-Regel im Wald.


----------



## muddymartin (30. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe die Wirklichkeit positiv kommentiert.
> 
> Denn die Geländeumlegung betrifft die Turntalstrasse und nicht die MTB-Strecke. Insoweit ist die Aufregung  völlig überflüssig  Für eine MTB-Strecke sind die planerischen Umstände ggf. ganz andere.



Ups....
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil.


----------



## arise (30. Oktober 2013)

falls die pedition nicht greifen sollte,könnte man noch die pferdeliebhaber mit ins boot nehmen. Die haben oftmals etwas mehr einfluss in die politik ;-)


----------



## Tilman (31. Oktober 2013)

arise schrieb:


> falls die pedition nicht greifen sollte,könnte man noch die pferdeliebhaber mit ins boot nehmen. Die haben oftmals etwas mehr einfluss in die politik ;-)



Die sind seit langem auf Bundes- und Landesebene informiert und kontaktiert. Interna verbreite ich darüber (bitte um Verständnis) nicht im offenen Forum.

Meine Erfahrung ist die, daß nicht jeder Verband, der sich _nicht_ ganz besonders öffentlich meldet, in Sachen "2m-Regel" _nichts_ macht, sondern manchmal sogar mehr, als man denken mag. 

Daß die Radfahrverbände sich, initiiert von der DIMB als Verfasser der Petition, ganz vorne hinstellen, wäre (!!) deshalb. - anders, als es auch hier im Forum schon mal vermutet wurde - . kein Grund, Zweifel am Engagement der vielen Organisationen, Firmen und Einzelpersonen, die sich lieber etwas bedeckt halten, zu hegen. Ein Dankeschön haben sie allemal verdient. 

Und daß hier v.a. für die DIMB. - öffentlich gut erkennbar - .gilt "Arbeit macht Spaß" wird keiner bezweifeln. 

Die "Wird-ja-doch-nix"-Pessis schweigen inzwischen still. 

Daß es auch Leute gibt, die keinen Spaß vertragen können, zeigt sich zwar bei vielen 2m-Regel-Fans, aber das muß deren, nicht unser, Problem sein. Suum quique!*

*) das ist lateinisch und heißt nicht, wie manchmal vermutet "Jedem sein Schwein, wenn es auch quiekt!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (31. Oktober 2013)

28.000  ...aus BW


----------



## Magico80 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich unterstütze die Petition ganz klar. Aber mit den Reitern will ich nicht ganz verstehen. Denn bei uns meist wo Reiter unterwegs sind, sieht der Boden voll übel aus. Das ging teilw. so weit, daß auf einer Waldautobahn nun ein Seitenstreifen für Reiter angelegt wurde, der natürlich aussieht, als wären da Harvester gefahren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Oktober 2013)

> § 37
> 
> Betreten des Waldes
> 
> (1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Das Betreten des Waldes erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Neue Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Waldbesitzer oder sonstiger Berechtigter werden dadurch, vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften, nicht begründet. Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, *beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird.*



Das ist unabhängig von der Breite des Weges bereits geregelt.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo hab ich gerade in den ABG des Videocontest nachgelesen:

Zitat: 

Die Videos kÃ¶nnen bis zum *31.10. 13(Mitternacht) *auf dem YouTube Kanal Ã¶ffentlich mit âMag ich" oder âMag ich nicht" oder Ã¼ber Facebook auf der Seite des Wettbewerbs innerhalb des Internetauftritts der STG bewertet werden. Die finale Bewertung der Videos erfolgt nach dem 31.10. 13 durch eine Jury, die vom Veranstalter bestimmt wird. *Zu den Bewertungskriterien zÃ¤hlen KreativitÃ¤t, OriginalitÃ¤t wie spektakulÃ¤re Aufnahmen, spannende Themen und auÃergewÃ¶hnliche Ansichten
*
Also ich finde das Thema Spannend


----------



## muddymartin (31. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hallo hab ich gerade in den ABG des Videocontest nachgelesen:
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...


 
Zumindest ist der Vorsprung zum 2. wieder auf komforabtle 250 Stimmen angewachsen 
Und das 2m-Video ist nicht nur spannend sondern bietet auch hohe Kreativität und außergewöhnliche Ansichten


----------



## decay (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja, der Vorsprung ist mir auch aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Bührer (31. Oktober 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Ja, der Vorsprung ist mir auch aufgefallen



Like ð


----------



## Targut (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie kommt diese Regel überhaupt ins Gesetz ?

Das sie Unsinn ist, ist zumindest heute für die meisten dermaßen offensichtlich, das ich mich frage was die Leute sich gedacht haben die dieses Ding irgendwann zu Papier gebracht haben.

Weiss einer seit wann diese Regel existiert ?


----------



## Tilman (31. Oktober 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze die Petition ganz klar. Aber mit den Reitern will ich nicht ganz verstehen. Denn bei uns meist wo Reiter unterwegs sind, sieht der Boden voll übel aus. Das ging teilw. so weit, daß auf einer Waldautobahn nun ein Seitenstreifen für Reiter angelegt wurde, der natürlich aussieht, als wären da Harvester gefahren.


Zu

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11067663&postcount=2289

ergänze ich noch, daß es sicher ein vernünftiger Grund wäre, sollten Reiter die Wege zerlegen, hier Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen einzuleiten. 

Das ist dann aber eben doch etwas ganz anderes, als wenn man die Reiter pauschal mit einer 3m-Regel verarztet. 

In der Petition geht es nicht um Gut und Böse bestimmter Wegebenutzungen, sondern um den fairen Umgang mit den Betroffenen. Und fair sind 2m- oder 2m-Rundschläge allemal nicht.


----------



## Tilman (31. Oktober 2013)

Targut schrieb:


> Wie kommt diese Regel überhaupt ins Gesetz ?
> 
> Das sie Unsinn ist, ist zumindest heute für die meisten dermaßen offensichtlich, das ich mich frage was die Leute sich gedacht haben die dieses Ding irgendwann zu Papier gebracht haben.
> 
> Weiss einer seit wann diese Regel existiert ?


 
Wie die regel in ein Gesetz kommt? Wie das bei Gesetzen so üblich ist, über den Landtag.

Die Regel ist von 1995.

Es kann sein, daß die Idee Anfang der 90er Jahre von einem Interessenverband (keine Radfahrer, keine Reiter, keine Förster,...) gekommen ist, den es auch heute noch gibt. 

Ich lasse den Namen hier beiseite, weil es leider auch in diesem Forum Trolle gibt, die dann über den Verband einherziehen würden. 

Das kann aber nicht Sinn der Sache sein, wo es im Wesentlichen um die Petition geht und nicht um die Hervorhebung von Nebenkriegsschauplätzen, sprich hier öffentliches (!) Hichhack zwischen einzelnen Organisationen.

Die "2m-Regel" muß weg, bevor sie den 30  Geburtstag feiert !


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Oktober 2013)

Targut schrieb:


> Weiss einer seit wann diese Regel existiert ?



Die Regel steht im Gesetz seit 1995. Davor war es meines Wissen eine Verwaltungsvorschrift.

Zeitschrift der deutschen Wanderjugend 1993

http://www.wanderjugend.de/conpresso/_data/Perpedes1993_1.pdf
_

Aus diesem Grund fordert z.B. der Schwäbische Albverein eine Kennzeichnungspflicht für Mountain Bikes und begrüßt die in Baden-Württemberg gültige Verwaltungsvorschrift, nach der Waldwege unter 2 Meter Breite nicht von Fahrrädern benutzt werden dürfen_

ciao heiko


----------



## Tilman (31. Oktober 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Pilotprojekt aus Baden !
> Wir haben in Welschensteinach einen 40cm Teerweg für Wanderer und Biker
> und stellt euch vor es funktioniert


 
Warum zeigt denn der Pfeil in den Graben? Ist der frei für Kanuten?


----------



## zoryfl (31. Oktober 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Warum zeigt denn der Pfeil in den Graben? Ist der frei für Kanuten?


Mit etwas Kreativität kommt man darauf, dass der Pfeil auf das schöne gelbe Radweg-Schild zeigt..


----------



## Freeride Bührer (31. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Mit etwas Kreativität kommt man darauf, dass der Pfeil auf das schöne gelbe Radweg-Schild zeigt..




Genauer gesagt auf ein Wander und ein Rad Schild !


----------



## muddymartin (31. Oktober 2013)

Vorschlag in die Runde: Um eine noch bessere Durchdringung und Solidarisierung des Forums zu ereichen, wie wäre es, wenn wir ein Winterpokal-Team anmelden "Pro Abschaffung 2m-Regel"? Oder glaubt Ihr, dass das IBC-Forum schon hinreichend abgegrast ist?


Man könnte ja noch die Zusatzregel einführen "Alle km die in BW auf einem Weg <2m gefahren werden, zählen 5-fach"


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt auch ein Artikel aus Österreich "der Standart"
Radfahrer wollen in den Wald: Streit um Wegerecht in Deutschland

http://derstandard.at/1381370201740/Radfahrer-wollen-in-den-Wald-Streit-um-Wegerecht-in-Deutschland

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (31. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Jetzt auch ein Artikel aus Österreich "der Standart"
> Radfahrer wollen in den Wald: Streit um Wegerecht in Deutschland
> 
> http://derstandard.at/1381370201740/Radfahrer-wollen-in-den-Wald-Streit-um-Wegerecht-in-Deutschland
> ...


 
Sauber!  Da kann sich manch deutscher Schreiberling mal einen Auffrischkurs über saubere umfassende journalistische Recherche bei unseren lieben Nachbarn abholen. Die schaffen das von Österreich aus besser, als 90% der uns umgebenden Presse.....


....und schon trudeln die ersten Stimmen aus Österreich ein....


----------



## muddymartin (31. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Sauber!  Da kann sich manch deutscher Schreiberling mal einen Auffrischkurs über saubere umfassende journalistische Recherche bei unseren lieben Nachbarn abholen. Die schaffen das von Österreich aus besser, als 90% der uns umgebenden Presse.....


 

Nach dem Lesen der Kommentare muss ich allerdings feststellen, dass deren Qualität umgekehrt proportional ist zur Güte des investigativen Journalismuses im Nachbarland.... du meine Güte, die ziehen ja vom Leder....


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Sauber!  Da kann sich manch deutscher Schreiberling mal einen Auffrischkurs über saubere umfassende journalistische Recherche bei unseren lieben Nachbarn abholen.



...wobei sie lustig Hessen und Thüringen durcheinander werfen.


----------



## Athabaske (31. Oktober 2013)

...ist ja alles eins bei den Piefkes...


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Jetzt auch ein Artikel aus Österreich "der Standart"
> Radfahrer wollen in den Wald: Streit um Wegerecht in Deutschland
> 
> http://derstandard.at/1381370201740/Radfahrer-wollen-in-den-Wald-Streit-um-Wegerecht-in-Deutschland



jetzt auch zum Liken und Teilen außerhalb des Forums auf https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## Tilman (31. Oktober 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Jetzt auch ein Artikel aus Österreich "der Standart"
> Radfahrer wollen in den Wald: Streit um Wegerecht in Deutschland
> 
> http://derstandard.at/1381370201740/Radfahrer-wollen-in-den-Wald-Streit-um-Wegerecht-in-Deutschland
> ...


 
Wenn man sieht, was "der Standard"  (eine der größeren Zeitschriften it AT) da an Kommentaren losgetreten hat und damit seinem Bekanntheitsgrad sicher nicht schadet, sollten es andere Zeitungen schnell nachmachen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (31. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Man könnte ja noch die Zusatzregel einführen "Alle km die in BW auf einem Weg <2km gefahren werden, zählen 5-fach"



Die meisten Wege dürften kleiner 2km sein.


----------



## muddymartin (31. Oktober 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Die meisten Wege dürften kleiner 2km sein.


 ´
Nicht wenn du den Weg quer fährst.... 
Geändert.


----------



## TTT (31. Oktober 2013)

Aber auch im Nachbarland sieht man, zu welchem Resultat Verbote führen: Blockwarten, die Selbstjustiz üben und sogar unbeteiligte Schädigen.
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...Naegelbrettern-Wanderer-verletzt;art71,683573


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (31. Oktober 2013)

> Bürgermeister Johann Hippmair sah sich gezwungen, die Sache der Polizei zu übergeben.


...verstehe ich das recht, wäre es nicht ein 60jähriger Wanderer gewesen, wäre nichts unternommen worden? Immerhin gab es im Vorfeld bereits zwei Fälle mit Mountainbikern...


----------



## pezolived (31. Oktober 2013)

_Bei ihren Ermittlungen stellten die Vöcklabrucker Beamten fest, dass der  Zwischenfall mit dem Spaziergänger nicht der erste dieser Art war.

_Daß die Story über zwei Jahre alt ist, habt ihr notiert?


----------



## Tilman (1. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...verstehe ich das recht, wäre es nicht ein 60jähriger Wanderer gewesen, wäre nichts unternommen worden? Immerhin gab es im Vorfeld bereits zwei Fälle mit Mountainbikern...


 
Ich könnte ja mal versuchen, ob denn bei einem über 60jährigen Mountainbiker ´was passieren würde.....

Tilman (61)


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2013)

Die Böblinger Kreiszeitung berichtet ausgewogen. 
Politik und Forst äußern sich konstruktiv. 
Es geht in die richtige Richtung! 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/451333911654924


----------



## ciao heiko (1. November 2013)

Wer noch eine Unterschrift übrig hat, der kann unsere Freunde in Sachsen bei Ihrer Petition für eine legale DH Strecke in Dresden unterstützen. Danke. 

https://www.change.org/de/Petitione...ill-freeride-sportler-in-dresden-und-umgebung


.


----------



## zoryfl (1. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wer noch eine Unterschrift übrig hat, der kann unsere Freunde in Sachsen bei Ihrer Petition für eine legale DH Strecke in Dresden unterstützen. Danke.
> https://www.change.org/de/Petitione...ill-freeride-sportler-in-dresden-und-umgebung


Top, dass solche Angelegenheiten nun auch im Kleinen an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen und darüber gesprochen und diskutiert wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (1. November 2013)

die kurve flach ganz schön ab ...


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> die kurve flach ganz schön ab ...



...die holt nur Luft für den Endspurt!


----------



## HelmutK (2. November 2013)

Heute im Reutlinger Anzeiger

http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen...chen+gegen+landeswaldgesetz+mobil.3417489.htm

http://gea.de/region+reutlingen/pfu...ommentare++verbote+bringen+nichts.3417483.htm

http://gea.de/region+reutlingen/pfu...r+halten+an+getrennten+wegen+fest.3417485.htm


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. November 2013)

Wenn man die beiden ersten Artikel gelesen hat, kann man das Interview mit dem Vorsitzenden des Albverein-Gaus Tübingen im dritten Artikel noch besser einordnen.


----------



## ciao heiko (2. November 2013)

Diese Artikel scheinen eine unmittelbare Reaktion auf unseren FB Post und eure Kommentare zu sein.
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/447469442041371
und
http://94.186.152.228/region+reutli...pen+im+gau+sind+tuebingen+bedroht.3401720.htm

Wir haben Herrn Wiecorek nach Fakten zu dem tödlichen Unfall gefragt. Er konnt uns keine nennen! 

Also das der Genaralanzeiger das Thema so differenziert darstellt ist ein Erfolg von euch allen, die Kommentare etc. geschrieben haben.

Bemerkenswert auch diese Satz
_"Die Wegewarte des Albvereins scheinen ebenfalls keine Probleme mit den Radlern zu haben. Oder warum hätten sie sonst das Angebot des Mountainbikeclubs Pfullingen abgelehnt, bei der Wegepflege zu helfen? _

.


----------



## damage0099 (2. November 2013)

Wieczorek: Ich glaube, Landwirtschafts-Minister Alexander Bonde wird an dem Gesetz festhalten. Solange die Radfahrer wissen, dass sie auf den schmaleren Wegen eigentlich nicht fahren dürfen und nur toleriert werden, verhalten sie sich rücksichtsvoller.* Im Schwarzwald, wo man einen Teil der Wege bereits für alle geöffnet hat, ist man gar nicht so glücklich über diese Entscheidung. *


----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wer noch eine Unterschrift übrig hat, der kann unsere Freunde in Sachsen bei Ihrer Petition für eine legale DH Strecke in Dresden unterstützen. Danke.
> 
> https://www.change.org/de/Petitione...ill-freeride-sportler-in-dresden-und-umgebung
> 
> ...



Ich als Dresdner bin mit der Petition nicht glücklich; das ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie man sowas ins Leere laufen lassen kann...


----------



## Freeride Bührer (2. November 2013)

_Der Neckartal-Wanderweg ist sowohl bei Radlern und als auch Wanderern sehr beliebt. Wenn sich dort größere Gruppen begegnen, wird es schwierig. Auf so einem gemeinsamen Weg hat es vor ein paar Jahren einen tödlichen Unfall gegeben. Zwischen Neckarbrücke und Egeriabrücke ist der Weg für Radfahrer und Wanderer identisch, dort ist die Unfallgefahr besonders groß._ 

Kommt da jemand von uns aus der Gegend , mich würde die Beschaffenheit des Weges interessieren.
Ich habe nur diesesBild gefunden das wird es ja wohl nicht sein oder ?


----------



## Magico80 (2. November 2013)

Macht doch mal ne Critical Mass über die Trails. :-D Jede CM an ner anderen Stelle. :-D Da werden die froh sein, nur einem MTBler im Normalfall zu begegnen. :-D


----------



## Hockdrik (2. November 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Ich habe nur diesesBild gefunden das wird es ja wohl nicht sein oder ?[/IMG]



Doch, würde nämlich zu der Beschreibung passen, die ich anderswo gefunden habe: teilweise geteert...

Typische Beispiel für einen Weg, der von der 2-Meter-Regel _nicht_ betroffen ist, aber Probleme macht. Genauso wie die breiten Forstautobahnen im Wald. Während die von der 2-Meter-Rege, betroffenen schmalen Wege im Wald problemlos sind.

Aber wenn man keine Belege hat (und fadenscheinige Argumente), dann greift man halt zu jedem Strohhalm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (2. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wieczorek: Ich glaube, Landwirtschafts-Minister Alexander Bonde wird an dem Gesetz festhalten. Solange die Radfahrer wissen, dass sie auf den schmaleren Wegen eigentlich nicht fahren dürfen und nur toleriert werden, verhalten sie sich rücksichtsvoller.* Im Schwarzwald, wo man einen Teil der Wege bereits für alle geöffnet hat, ist man gar nicht so glücklich über diese Entscheidung. *



_*Diese "Entscheidung" des Ministers gibt es nicht ! ! !*_

Denn wie wir schon in der Schule gelernt haben, hat Herr Minister Alexander Bonde über Gesetze _nicht und nichts_ zu entscheiden, sondern der Landtag. Daß dennoch Leute auf des Ministers Schwurbeleien 'reinfallen,  stellt die staatspolitische Allgemeinbildung auf den bildungspolitschen Prüfstand.

Hätte Herr Minister Alexander Bonde in der Sache etwas zu bestimmen, hätten wir die Petition nicht an den Landtag, sondern an den Minister gerichtet. Daß das nicht so ist, ist offensichtlich, wenn man die Petition liest. 

Soweit Herr Minister Alexander Bonde sich über Beibehalten, Ändern oder Canceln der "2m-Regel" äußert, ist das staatspolitisch wie auch juristisch genauso interessant, als wenn in Moskau ein Mülleimer umkippt.

Ich verstehe den Minister andererseits sehr gut. Auch mir hat es in jungen Jahren nicht gefallen, wenn man mir mein Spielzeug weggenommen hat.


----------



## damage0099 (2. November 2013)

Ich weiß.
Ich wollte nur die Verbohrtheit wiedergeben 


Wird Zeit, daß die 48.000 endlich geknackt wird...



Tilman schrieb:


> _*Diese "Entscheidung" des Ministers gibt es nicht ! ! !*_
> 
> Denn wie wir schon in der Schule gelernt haben, hat Herr Minister Alexander Bonde über Gesetze _nicht und nichts_ zu entscheiden, sondern der Landtag. Daß dennoch Leute auf des Ministers Schwurbeleien 'reinfallen,  stellt die staatspolitische Allgemeinbildung auf den bildungspolitschen Prüfstand.
> 
> ...


----------



## ciao heiko (2. November 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> _Zwischen Neckarbrücke und Egeriabrücke ist der Weg für Radfahrer und Wanderer identisch..._



Wie man in Google Earth leicht sehen kann handelt es sich um einen Uferweg im städtischen Bereich. Das hat mit MTB wenig und mit Wald garnichts zu tun.
Aus dem obigen Text läst sich herauslesen, das der Weg sogar als gemeinsamer Rad- und Fußweg von der Stadt ausgeschildert ist.

Ich habe auf der FB Seite des Reutlinger Generalanzeigers gepostet, das dieses Beispiel ungeeignet ist.
https://www.facebook.com/gea.reutlingen/posts/678197962198340

ciao heiko

.


----------



## Targut (2. November 2013)

Danke für die Infos zur Historie 

Kleine Anekdote die beweist wie toll die Regel ist...

Ich habe heute zum ersten Mal jemanden getroffen der Ansatzweise nach Förster aussah, als ich von einem Waldweg auf den anderen abbiegen wollte machte er mich darauf aufmerksam das ich nur auf Wegen von 3m Breite fahren darf.
Und die Wege müssen von einem Holzlaster befahrbar sein.
Gut für ihn das ich keine Angst vor seinem freilaufenden Hund hatte der erstmal kläffend in meine Richtung rannte.

Knappe halbe Stunde später fuhr ich einen Asphaltweg der leicht bergab führt herunter der mir von dem Typen als für Holzlaster geeignet empfohlen wurde. Prompt stellt irgendeine Mutter ihren Kinderwagen quer um zu verhindern das ich vorbeifahre und ihr Kind fresse, dabei ruft sie mir zu das ich zu schnell fahren würde.
Auf meinen Kommentar das ich Bremsen habe reagierte sie 
begeistert...

Kurz gesagt :


----------



## pezolived (3. November 2013)

*48.000

**Letzte Unterschriften*



 * 								Nicht öffentlich							 															* 							Gummersbach  							  							vor 4 min.


----------



## papalooser (3. November 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> _Der Neckartal-Wanderweg ist sowohl bei Radlern und als auch Wanderern sehr beliebt. Wenn sich dort größere Gruppen begegnen, wird es schwierig. Auf so einem gemeinsamen Weg hat es vor ein paar Jahren einen tödlichen Unfall gegeben. Zwischen Neckarbrücke und Egeriabrücke ist der Weg für Radfahrer und Wanderer identisch, dort ist die Unfallgefahr besonders groß._
> 
> Kommt da jemand von uns aus der Gegend , mich würde die Beschaffenheit des Weges interessieren.
> Ich habe nur diesesBild gefunden das wird es ja wohl nicht sein oder ?


Das ist doch in Tübingen, richtig?

Das ist Teil meiner Grundlagenstrecke, das hier sind nur ein paar Meter, die so schmal sind, man sieht schon die gesamte Länge, hinten geht es noch ein paar Meter rechts quer um die Baustelle weiter. Ansonsten ist dieser Weg ein sehr gut ausgebauter, aspaltierter Weg mit ner Breite von geschätzten 5 Metern. Am Wochenende ist da gerne mal viel Fussvolk unterwegs, aber noch gut machbar.
Das ist aber alles kein Wald.
Wenn sich jemand bei diesem Unfall auf die Strecke bezieht, dann hat es nicht das geringste mit der 2-Meter Regel zu tun.


----------



## muddymartin (3. November 2013)

48.000


----------



## Hockdrik (3. November 2013)

siehe auch: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/452057471582568

"- auch für die von Herrn Wieczorek erwähnte Unfallrisiken, gibt es weder Belege noch Statistiken. Abgesehen davon ist der erwähnte Neckartal-Wanderweg über weite Strecken breiter als 2-Meter. "

+ 

aktueller Kommentar:
"Wie sich jetzt durch ein bisschen Recherche herausstellt, ist der zitierte Abschnitt des Neckartal-Wanderwegs zwischen Necker- und Egeriabrücke ein denkbar ungeeignetes Beispiel, um vermeintliche Gefahren auf 2-Meter-Wegen darzustellen:
- der Weg ist als gemeinsamer Rad- und Fußweg von der Stadt ausgeschildert
- über weite Strecken deutlich breiter als 2 Meter
- teilweise geteert
- und liegt nicht im Wald 

Die Argumente von Herrn Wieczorek sind daher schlicht und einfach unlauter. Da er fortgesetzt tödliche Unfälle ohne Belege im Zusammenhang mit der 2-Meter-Regel anführt, sind seine Argumente allerdings auch geschmacklos und makaber. 

Halloween ist vorbei, lieber SAV, lassen Sie uns zu einem sachlichem Dialog finden! 
Das hat in Hessen zu einer von allen Verbänden gemeinsam getragenen Lösung geführt.
Warum sollte das nicht auch in Baden-Württemberg möglich sein?"


----------



## Hockdrik (3. November 2013)

Der Beitrag von @pezolived von vor gut einer Woche in diesem Forum geht gerade als Beitrag auf Facebook steil, beschert uns viele Likes, wird überdurchschnittlich oft geteilt und bringt uns hoffentlich viele Unterschriften für die Petition, aber auch darüber hinaus viele Stimmen für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel.

Bitte in diesem Sinne nicht nur unter Bikern, sondern auch unter Eltern teilen!

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/452425171545798


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (3. November 2013)

Habe gestern auf der Rückfahrt von Vaihingen (Bicycle Cross) nach Stuttgert Hbf. den markierten Weg benutzt. Im Wohngebiet ist die Strasse am Wald entlang mit "Sackgasse" markiert und einem Zusatzschild, daß es eine Weiterführung für Fußgängter und Radfahrer gebe. Ich bin mir nun nicht sicher, ob  es sich dabei um besagten Weg handelt, 

gut radfahren kann man dort allemal gut, wenn die Bremsen funktionieren. 

Was ich mich Frage ist, wie andere Benutzer an den verschiedenen Wegeabschnitten die "2m-Regel" sehen. Ich hatte zumindest ein gutes Gewissen und mein Bandmaß in der Tasche gelassen.....


----------



## Hockdrik (3. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der Beitrag von @pezolived von vor gut einer Woche in diesem Forum geht gerade als Beitrag auf Facebook steil, beschert uns viele Likes, wird überdurchschnittlich oft geteilt und bringt uns hoffentlich viele Unterschriften für die Petition, aber auch darüber hinaus viele Stimmen für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel.
> 
> Bitte in diesem Sinne nicht nur unter Bikern, sondern auch unter Eltern teilen!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/452425171545798



UPDATE: der Beitrag mit dem Text von pezolived ist jetzt gut 3 Stunden live, hat aber schon mehr als 26.000 Leute erreicht, wurde 550 mal geliket und rekord-verdächtige 360mal geteilt! 

Tragt bitte zu dem Erfolg bei, in dem auch Ihr liket und teilt und weiterleitet und Oma anruft und überhaupt!  

Derweil laufen auch analoge Aktionen:
- am Freitag waren wir bei Critical Mass Stuttgart vetreten, auch dort wurden Unterschriften gesammelt (Danke an @muddymartin!)
- gestern und heute werden Unterschriften bei Radcross-Rennen südlich von Stuttgart gesammelt (Danke an @Chuck88!)

Und Ihr so?


----------



## TTT (3. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und Ihr so?



Halten z.B. Threads im Tour Forum am laufen:
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?291492-Weg-mit-der-2-meter-regel-Baden-Württemberg

Inzwischen 3350 Hits! Ich denke da kommen auch immer noch ein paar Stimmen her, denn die Gräben zwischen den Disziplinen dürften weit geringer sein, als so mancher hier glaubt.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Halten z.B. Threads im Tour Forum am laufen:
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?291492-Weg-mit-der-2-meter-regel-Baden-Württemberg
> 
> Inzwischen 3350 Hits! Ich denke da kommen auch immer noch ein paar Stimmen her, denn die Gräben zwischen den Disziplinen dürften weit geringer sein, als so mancher hier glaubt.


----------



## pezolived (4. November 2013)

49.000

*Gerhard Ott							 															* 							Insel Mainau  							  							vor 9 sek.


----------



## sipaq (4. November 2013)

So inzwischen haben wir auch über 29.000 Unterschriften aus BaWü. Dank des starken Sonntags sollten wir vsl. übermorgen die 50.000er Marke aller Unterschriften überschreiten. Dann haben wir noch 2,5 Wochen um in Richtung 55.000 Unterschriften zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (4. November 2013)

Mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen der Grünen auf abgeordnetenwatch durch Herr Winkler.

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/alfred_winkler-597-44364--f409615.html#q409615

Ich denke, die Antwort bietet genügend "Potential" für gezielte Nachfragen...


----------



## Freeride Bührer (4. November 2013)

_Zitat von Herrn Winkler ! Die Nutzung ist auch in der Nähe von Ballungsgebieten anders orientiert als in abgelegenen Waldgegenden....
_
*Wow immerhin das haben sie schon gemerkt  *
Allerdings gibt es halt nur ein Gesetzt egal ob Ballungsgebiet oder Waldgegend !


_hier oder dort Einschränkungen für die eine oder andere Gruppe.
_ 

Sind wir die eine oder die andere Gruppe ?


Bei den Forstwegen haben auch die Waldbesitzer eine gewisse Verkehrssicherungspflicht, welche *bekannterweise *sofort eingeklagt wird, wenn es Unfälle gibt.


----------



## muddymartin (4. November 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> _Zitat von Herrn Winkler ! Die Nutzung ist auch in der Nähe von Ballungsgebieten anders orientiert als in abgelegenen Waldgegenden...._
> 
> *Wow immerhin das haben sie schon gemerkt  *
> Allerdings gibt es halt nur ein Gesetzt egal ob Ballungsgebiet oder Waldgegend !
> ...


 
Die Punkte sind mir auch aufgefallen, v.a. zu letzterem besitze ich glaube ich nur gefährliches Scheinwissen......


----------



## TTT (4. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen der Grünen auf abgeordnetenwatch durch Herr Winkler.
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/alfred_winkler-597-44364--f409615.html#q409615
> 
> Ich denke, die Antwort bietet genügend "Potential" für gezielte Nachfragen...



Die Grünen trauen sich nicht mehr!
Der Mann ist von der SPD!


----------



## TTT (4. November 2013)

Herr Özdemir läßt sich inzwischen auf Abgeordnetenwatch.de nicht mehr befragen!


----------



## HelmutK (4. November 2013)

Der Herr Winkler bietet zwei Ansatzpunkte:

1. Er differenziert zwischen Ballungsgebieten und abgelegenen Waldgebieten. Seinerzeit hatte man auch in Hessen zunächst argumentiert, dass es vor allem in der Nähe der Ballungsgebiete zu Konflikten käme. Ein paar Anregungen zur Reaktion auf diesen Aspekt kann man hier http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...e_Stellungnahme_zum_Hessischen_Waldgesetz.pdf auf Seite 7 finden.

2. Er bringt das Thema Verkehrsicherungspflicht. Abgesehen davon, dass sowohl gesetzlich als auch durch den BGH bestätigt, eine solche Verkehrssicherungspflicht nicht besteht, so ist das Argument auch unsinnig. Warum sollen Fußgänger nur auf Wegen gehen dürfen, auf denen der Waldbesitzer keine Verkehrssicherungspflicht hat und Radfahrer dagegen nur dort, wo eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht besteht. Warum müssen wir im Wald vor waldtypischen Gefahren geschützt werden und Fußgänger nicht? Und wenn Herr Winkler wirklich mal seltsame Klagen von Waldbesuchern gegen Waldbesitzer lesen will, dann können wir seitens der DIMB wirklich tolle Beispiele von Klagen von Fußgängern liefern, so z. B. eine Klage wegen Verletzung der Räum- und Streupflicht bei Schnee und Glätte (abgewiesen) oder wegen Fehlens eines Geländers an einer Brücke über einen Bach (abgewiesen), Stolpern über versteckte Baumwurzel (abgewiesen) etc.


----------



## powderJO (4. November 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Der Herr Winkler bietet zwei Ansatzpunkte:...




theoretisch ja. praktisch aber ist es komplett egal, was wir schreiben. das bessere argument setzt sich in den hohlbirnen unserer politker eh nicht durch. das schlimme ist: ich bin mittlerweile der felsenfesten überzeugung, dass das bei 99,9% unserer "voiksvertreter" nur aus einem einzigen grund so ist: die stellen sich nicht dumm  die sind es. 

denn sonst wüssten sie wenigstens ihre eigene ahnungslosigkeit besser zu kaschieren, als sie es (unter anderem auf abgeordnetenwatch) tagtäglich zum besten geben. 

ergo: ich bin es müde, die hundertste frage zu stellen - das einzige was hilft: denen begreiflich machen, dass 30.000 stimmen die nächste landtagswahl in bw spürbar beeinflussen können. denn das ist das einzige was in die vollpfosten-hirne reingeht: ist die macht weg, sind auch viele der pfründe weg. 

also: besser emails an die abgeordneten, in denen man ihnen klipp und klar mitteilt, dass man sie und ihre partei aufgrund ihrer haltung nicht mehr wählen wird.


----------



## TTT (4. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> theoretisch ja. praktisch aber ist es komplett egal, was wir schreiben. das bessere argument setzt sich in den hohlbirnen unserer politker eh nicht durch. das schlimme ist: ich bin mittlerweile der felsenfesten überzeugung, dass das bei 99,9% unserer "voiksvertreter" nur aus einem einzigen grund so ist: die stellen sich nicht dumm  die sind es.
> 
> denn sonst wüssten sie wenigstens ihre eigene ahnungslosigkeit besser zu kaschieren, als sie es (unter anderem auf abgeordnetenwatch) tagtäglich zum besten geben.
> 
> ...



Seh ich anders!
Ich glaube, daß die wenigsten Abgeorneten die Zeit haben, sich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzten. Durch unsere Frage werden sie aber dazu gezwungen und übernehmen nicht mehr unkritisch die vorgekaute Ideologie einiger Hardliner wie Bonde. Die Antworten zeigen doch, daß zumind. Einige verstanden haben, dass zumindest einiger ihrer Argumente nicht haltbar sind. Den Anderen muß man es halt weiter sagen!
Welche Folgen haben denn 30.000 Stimmen aus BW? das sind 0,3%! Wieviele davon würden ohnehin keine Grünen wählen? Deswegen ist es wichtig, weiter in der Öffentlichkeit präsent zu sein und die Aussagen richtig zu stellen. In Summe können Sie es sich nämlich dann doch nicht leisten sich der Diskussion zu entziehen und in der Öffentlichkeit so wahrgenommen zu werden. Das beeinflußt nämlich nicht nur die Unterschreiber der Petition, sondern viel viel mehr Menschen!


----------



## muddymartin (4. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Die Grünen trauen sich nicht mehr!
> Der Mann ist von der SPD!



Stimmt, und ich wunderte mich schon, dass nicht die gewohnten Textblöcke benutzt wurden


----------



## powderJO (4. November 2013)

0,3% mehr wären für die fdp ein echter meilenstein gewesen ...

zudem: es ist auch nicht unüblich, dass es an ein paar tausend stimmen hängt, wer die nase vorn hat, in manchen wahlkreisen sind es nicht mal ein paar hundert. und das ist unseren lieben politikern bewusster als alles andere. 



> Deswegen ist es wichtig, weiter in der Öffentlichkeit präsent zu sein und die Aussagen richtig zu stellen. In Summe können Sie es sich nämlich dann doch nicht leisten sich der Diskussion zu entziehen und in der Öffentlichkeit so wahrgenommen zu werden. Das beeinflußt nämlich nicht nur die Unterschreiber der Petition, sondern viel viel mehr Menschen!



da stimme ich dir ja uneingeschränkt zu - nur funktioniert da druck über leserbriefe, kommentare etc viel besser imho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (4. November 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Der Herr Winkler bietet zwei Ansatzpunkte:
> 
> 1. Er differenziert zwischen Ballungsgebieten und abgelegenen Waldgebieten. Seinerzeit hatte man auch in Hessen zunächst argumentiert, dass es vor allem in der Nähe der Ballungsgebiete zu Konflikten käme. Ein paar Anregungen zur Reaktion auf diesen Aspekt kann man hier http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...e_Stellungnahme_zum_Hessischen_Waldgesetz.pdf auf Seite 7 finden.
> 
> 2. Er bringt das Thema Verkehrsicherungspflicht. Abgesehen davon, dass sowohl gesetzlich als auch durch den BGH bestätigt, eine solche Verkehrssicherungspflicht nicht besteht, so ist das Argument auch unsinnig. Warum sollen Fußgänger nur auf Wegen gehen dürfen, auf denen der Waldbesitzer keine Verkehrssicherungspflicht hat und Radfahrer dagegen nur dort, wo eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht besteht. Warum müssen wir im Wald vor waldtypischen Gefahren geschützt werden und Fußgänger nicht? Und wenn Herr Winkler wirklich mal seltsame Klagen von Waldbesuchern gegen Waldbesitzer lesen will, dann können wir seitens der DIMB wirklich tolle Beispiele von Klagen von Fußgängern liefern, so z. B. eine Klage wegen Verletzung der Räum- und Streupflicht bei Schnee und Glätte (abgewiesen) oder wegen Fehlens eines Geländers an einer Brücke über einen Bach (abgewiesen), Stolpern über versteckte Baumwurzel (abgewiesen) etc.



Er bietet doch noch viel mehr Ansatzpunkte:
- Er tut so, als wären die Ausnahmegenehmigungen realistisch
- Er tut so, als ob ein Ausweichen auf schmalen Wegen nicht möglich sei
- Er behauptet, 2-m Wege seinen eindeutig definierbar
- Er spricht von gut gelungenen Streckenprojekten. Welche meint er denn?

Im übrigen wurde hier bei mehreren Anfragen noch relativ wenig Interesse bekundet:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/sascha_binder-597-44338--f382502.html#q382502


----------



## TTT (4. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> 0,3% mehr wären für die fdp ein echter meilenstein gewesen ...
> 
> zudem: es ist auch nicht unüblich, dass es an ein paar tausend stimmen hängt, wer die nase vorn hat, in manchen wahlkreisen sind es nicht mal ein paar hundert. und das ist unseren lieben politikern bewusster als alles andere.



Klar, streite ich nicht ab! Aber wenn Du die Nichtwähler, oder Wähler, die eh anders wählen,abziehst, dann noch die, die trotzdem Grün wählen oder die, die gerade deswegen Grün wählen, dazu zählst, sind es halt noch ein paar Promille...
Aber wie Du schreibst, auch die können wahlentscheidend sein! Und wenn die sich weiter so anstellen, bin ich bei der nächsten Landtagswahl gerne bereit in den Bikerkreisen Antiwerbung zu machen!




powderJO schrieb:


> da stimme ich dir ja uneingeschränkt zu - nur funktioniert da druck über leserbriefe, kommentare etc viel besser imho.



Macht doch jeder, was er besser kann. Für mich ist abgeordnetenwatch auch öffentlich und so gut wie ein Leserbrief oder Kommentar. Aber genau das macht doch unsere Stärke aus, daß jeder sich wo anders einbringt und der Druck auf breiter Front erzeugt wird.


----------



## skaster (4. November 2013)

Also, was den Unterschied zwischen einem Direktmandat und eben nicht angeht, so gab es hier in Essen bei der Bundestagswahl 2013 den knappsten Wahlbezirk Deutschlands. Hier war der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Kanditaten bei der ersten Auszählung gerade 3 (in Worten "drei") Stimmen groß (nach der angeordneten zweiten Auszählung waren es dann doch 93, aber das macht ja auch nichts). Es reicht auch nur eine Stimme Unterschied, wer also auf auch nur eine Stimme verzichten kann, könnte dadurch wohl bei der nächsten Wahl leer ausgehen.


----------



## powderJO (4. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Aber genau das macht doch unsere Stärke aus, daß jeder sich wo anders einbringt und der Druck auf breiter Front erzeugt wird.



stimmt ja. aber ich kann einfach dämlich-antworten wie die oben verlinkte einfach nicht mehr lesen. so viel dummheit zieht mich jedes mal abgrundtief runter ...


----------



## TTT (4. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> stimmt ja. aber ich kann einfach dämlich-antworten wie die oben verlinkte einfach nicht mehr lesen. so viel dummheit zieht mich jedes mal abgrundtief runter ...



Stimmt schon: Diskutiere nie mit einem Idioten! Erst zieht er Dich auf sein Niveau runter und dort schlägt er Dich mit seiner Erfahrung!

Da ist was dran!


----------



## ciao heiko (4. November 2013)

Bitte die Unterschriftenzahlen nicht immer so in Stimmen umrechnen. Es ist doch bekannt das nicht jeder der für eine Sache ist auch unterschreibt.

Sei es weil er seine Daten nicht gerne rausgibt, keine Zeit dafür findet, es vergessen hat, nicht informiert wurde etc etc.

Schauen wir uns doch mal die anderen Petitionen an die so laufen.

z.B. die Bildungskürzungen an den Schulen in BW. Alle Eltern sollten doch eigentlich so etwas unterschreiben. Trotzdem stehen da nur gut 20.000 Unterschriften. Obwohl die Strukturen über Elternbeiräte, Gewerkschaften u.ä. sicherlich sehr gut geeignet sind um viele Menschen zu erreichen. Und wie oft ist die Bildungspolitik in den Medien?

Die Gegner des Nationalparks Nordschwarzwald haben beispielsweise nur 26.000 Unterschriften gesammelt. Und wie oft war dieses Thema in den Medien?
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ekt.5f10553a-751c-4f34-b2a8-1e13820d0d7e.html

Wenn ich da gegenüberstelle mit welchen einfachen Mitteln wir schon nach gut 2 Monaten knapp 50.000 Unterschriften gesammelt haben, da weiss ich, das da noch eine Menge Potential dahinter wäre und das es noch viele potentielle Unterschreiber gibt. Und das weiss auch die Politik. 

Ich denke wir sind seit Stuttgart21 die stärkste Bürgerbewegung im Land. Also Ihr könnt schon glauben das 50.000 Unterschriften in der Politik wahrgenommen werden. 

ciao heiko


----------



## TTT (4. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sind seit Stuttgart21 die stärkste Bürgerbewegung im Land.


----------



## Athabaske (5. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> stimmt ja. aber ich kann einfach dämlich-antworten wie die oben verlinkte einfach nicht mehr lesen. so viel dummheit zieht mich jedes mal abgrundtief runter ...





TTT schrieb:


> Stimmt schon: Diskutiere nie mit einem Idioten! Erst zieht er Dich auf sein Niveau runter und dort schlägt er Dich mit seiner Erfahrung!
> 
> Da ist was dran!


...sehe ich nicht so. Es ist zermürbend, es ist frustrierend und ganz oft will man einfach davonlaufen. Aber für die Abgeordneten ist es auch zermürbend und frustierend wenn man ihnen die Argumente mehr oder weniger wieder um die Ohren hauen kann.

Insgesamt haben wir mittlerweile eine vollkommen andere Diskussion, abgesehen vom SAV ist nicht mehr die Rede von tödlichen oder anderweitigen Unfällen, keiner thematisiert Erosion oder Wildschutz. Selbst die Konflikte sind nur noch unterschwellig präsent.

Mittlerweile sind die beiden großen Themen die angebliche Haftung aus der Wegesicherung (es besteht keine Haftungspflicht des Waldeigentümers auf Wegen und Pfaden!) und die Möglichkeit über eine Ausnahmegenehmigung einzelne Strecken freizugeben (hier muss man weiter bohren und darauf hinweisen, dass es sich dabei um einne touristische Maßnahme handelt bzw um eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit in Brennpunkten, in der weiten Fläche des Landes bietet das aber keine Alternative zur Freigabe aller Pfade).

Wir sind also bereits einen guten Weg gegangen und jeder kleine Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist wichtig. In die falsche ging es bisher nie!


----------



## muddymartin (5. November 2013)

Das Thema war vor ein paar Tagen schomal in einer Lokalzeitung, heute in der Stuttgarter:

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...cht.8bf8a598-68b1-4be5-8759-a147ccf8aaa6.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2013)

Hat zwar nichts "direkt" mit "uns" zu tun, aber dennoch interessant / traurig:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=659740


----------



## Muckymu (5. November 2013)

Hallo, ich habe auch Hernn Filius Ã¼ber Abgeordnetenwatch gefragt und einen "politische" Antwort bekommen (fÃ¼r mich unverstÃ¤ndliche WorthÃ¼lsen).
Da ich Abgeordnetenwatch nicht als Diskussionsforum ansehe, habe ich Herrn Filius per Mail angeschrieben und natÃ¼rlich keine Antwort mehr bekommen.

Meine Kernfrage:
Was ist unter Verkehrsicherungspflicht zu verstehen?

Das BHG hat im Urteil vom 02. Oktober 2012 VI ZR 311-11 festgestellt: âDa der Waldbesucher den Wald auf eigene Gefahr nutzt, 
ist eine Haftung des Waldbesitzers fÃ¼r waldtypische Gefahren ausgeschlossen"

Es ging um eine Frau, der ein Ast auf den Kopf gefallen war.
Eine Gefahr, wie im Wald typisch, fÃ¼hrte also nicht zur Haftung. 

Sollten Gefahren wie im Wald UNtypisch zur Haftung fÃ¼hren?
Z.Bsp. ein abstÃ¼rzendes Flugzeug?

Warum schafft es ein Politiker und Anwalt nicht, einem BÃ¼rger einen Sachverhalt so zu erklÃ¤ren, dass er verstÃ¤ndlich ist?

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, der Waldbesitzer hat keinerlei Verantwortung, wenn sich ein Radler auf die Nase legt oder einen Wanderer anfahren wÃ¼rde.
Bei ersterem ist ersterer selbst schuld, bei zweiterem wÃ¤re zu klÃ¤ren, wer den Unfall verursacht hat und haften muss.


viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Dominik


----------



## TTT (5. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Sollten Gefahren wie im Wald UNtypisch zur Haftung führen?
> Z.Bsp. ein abstürzendes Flugzeug?



eine untypische Gefahr ist z.B. eine Grube auf einem Weg, die nicht abgesichert wird oder ein Weidezaun über einen Weg, der nicht einfach zu erkennen ist (Stacheldraht). Hier ist der Besitzer gefordert, diese Gefahren so kenntlich zu machen, daß es im allg. rechtzeitig erkannt werden kann.


----------



## Muckymu (5. November 2013)

Eine Grube, ein Graben, eine Wurzel oder ein verblockter Weg sehe ich als Gefahr, wenn ich auf einem Holzabfuhrweg daherkomme. Dort wäre es untypisch.
Auf einem Singeltrail sind genau solche Hindernisse typisch und zu erwarten. Von daher sehe ich den Waldbesitzer in der Pflicht, die Holzautobahn in Stand zu halten, nicht jedoch den Trail.

Einen Draht über einen Weg zu spannen ist fahrlässige Körperverletzung.
Da zieht es auch den Jogger aus den Schuhen und das Reh macht einen Purzelbaum. Auch der betagte Wanderer mit Sehschwäche dürfte an so etwas seinen Spass haben.

Ich sehe immer noch nicht, warum gerade Radler hier vor einem besondern Risiko "bewahrt" werden sollen.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2013)

Bitte Ergänzung und Korrektur von juristischer Seite, aber mein Eindruck ist, dass
- das Thema Rechtssicherheit und Haftung nur als Vorwand benutzt wird, allgemein gilt: Die Haftungsfrage ist unabhängig von der Wegbreite. Nicht das Befahren eines schmalen Weges verursacht Unfälle und erfordert eine Haftung, sondern die Nichtbeachtung der erforderlichen Sorgfalt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Du auf einem breiten Weg straffreie Leute über den Haufen fahren darfst und auf schmalen Wegen automatisch Schuld bist, egal was Du gemacht hast.
- was aber eventuell - bewusst - durcheinander geworfen wird, ist, dass man auf Wegen die spezifisch als Mountain-Bike Strecke ausgewiesen werden, eine andere, "höhere" Verkehrssicherungspflicht hat

Das Schöne ist: es geht hier ja gar nicht um die Ausweisung spezifischer Strecken, sondern um die allgemeine Freigabe der Waldwege. Und für diese ganz normalen Waldwege egal welcher Breite besteht keine andere Verkehrssicherungspflicht als jetzt auch schon.

Ich versteh eh gar nicht, warum man an der Stelle einen Unterschied zw. Fußgängern und Radfahrern macht oder machen könnte.


----------



## Muckymu (5. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass Du auf einem breiten Weg straffreie Leute über den Haufen fahren darfst und auf schmalen Wegen automatisch Schuld bist, egal was Du gemacht hast.



So seh ich das auch.
Von daher enttäuscht es mich, wenn ein Anwalt (Hr. Filius) eine Argumentation nutzt, die ihm selbst doch am aller windigsten vorkommen sollte.

Da ist mir Herr Bonde doch fast noch lieber, weil klar und deutlich sagt, für wen er spricht:
"Die Wanderverbände in Baden-Württemberg lehnen eine Aufhebung der 2-m-Regel deshalb nachdrücklich ab."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (5. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> - was aber eventuell - bewusst - durcheinander geworfen wird, ist, dass man auf Wegen die spezifisch als Mountain-Bike Strecke ausgewiesen werden, eine andere, "höhere" Verkehrssicherungspflicht hat
> 
> Das Schöne ist: es geht hier ja gar nicht um die Ausweisung spezifischer Strecken, sondern um die allgemeine Freigabe der Waldwege. Und für diese ganz normalen Waldwege egal welcher Breite besteht keine andere Verkehrssicherungspflicht als jetzt auch schon.
> ...



...also wäre die Verkehrsicherungspflicht, bzw die daraus resultierende Haftung eher ein Argument gegen die Ausnahmegenehmigungstrails und für die allgemeine Freigabe - interessant, eigentlich...


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...also wäre die Verkehrsicherungspflicht, bzw die daraus resultierende Haftung eher ein Argument gegen die Ausnahmegenehmigungstrails und für die allgemeine Freigabe - interessant, eigentlich...



yep, siehe auch hier: "Jetzt reicht's!"-Beitrag auf Facebook



> (...) was ist denn mit den Ästen, die auf Wege herabfallen, die breiter als 2 Meter sind? Werden diese Weg etwa derzeit täglich geprüft?? Und müssten sie das? Und wenn nein, warum müsste das dann auf Wegen geschehen, die schmaler als 2 Meter sind??
> 
> Oder geht es hier nur um "extra für Biker" freigegebene Wege, die dadurch eine "erweiterte Verkehrssicherungspflicht" haben und deshalb gepflegt werden müssen? *Geschickt eingefädelt...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2013)

Anderes Thema: neben der Petition, Facebook, dem Forum hier und der klassischen Pressearbeit, ist abgeordnetenwatch.de eine wichtige Möglichkeit, unserem Anliegen Gehör zu verschaffen.

Der Dialog über abgeordnetenwatch.de ist zwar manchmal etwas mühsam und frustrierend, die Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass sich die Argumente mit der Zeit ändern bzw. ganz wegfallen, wenn sie hartnäckig und mit Fakten widerlegt werden. Das hilft uns in der öffentlichen Diskussion, aber auch bei der Wahrnehmung in den politischen Kreisen.

Die jeweils aktuelle Liste derer, denen auf abgeordnetenwatch.de "2-Meter"-Fragen gestellt wurden, findet sich hier: DIE ABGEORDNETENWATCH LISTE auf dimb.de

Bitte dort dem jeweiligen Link folgen und unter der/den offenen Frage/n "Interesse an der Beantwortung der Frage" bekunden. Dazu muss man seine E-Mail-Adresse angeben, die ist aber bei abgeordnetenwatch.de relativ gut aufgehoben.  

Durch das "Interesse bekunden" wird deutlich, dass hinter der Frage mehr als nur eine Einzelperson steht.

Bitte auch diese Möglichkeit nutzen und weiterleiten!


----------



## client (5. November 2013)

Ich verstehe die Zerrissenheit der Bevölkerung in BW nicht. Auf der einen Seite hat sich dort eine fast schon krankhafte Feindlichkeit gegen die Mountainbiker und Waldradler manifestiert und auf der anderen Seite finden große, weltweit verfolgte Radsportveranstaltungen statt, die zugleich mit Massen an Zuschauern punkten können.

http://www.albstadt-mtb-classic.de/de/

Jedes weise Elternpaar weiß ganz genau, dass die Bevorzugung eines Kindes zwangläufig und nachhaltig einen Kriegszustand in der Familie provoziert.
Wenn diverse Wandervereine Sonderrechte beanspruchen und sichtbar eine Form der "Fremdenfeindlichkeit" leben, dann, und ganz besonders dann muß die Politik diesen Menschen jedes Sonderecht nehmen und sie zum Miteinander zwingen oder im Fall der dann möglichen Selbstjustiz hart bestrafen!

Keine der nachfolgenden Generationen wird sich das auf Dauer bieten lassen. Und so zündeln wieder einmal die Politiker am sozialen Frieden in einer Gesellschaft.


----------



## sipaq (5. November 2013)

So, noch 120 Unterzeichner und wir haben die 50.000. Also irgendwann heute Abend oder morgen früh. Klasse, ich freu mich


----------



## MissQuax (5. November 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> So, noch 120 Unterzeichner und wir haben die 50.000. Also irgendwann heute Abend oder morgen früh. Klasse, ich freu mich



Und noch 19 Tage verbleibend - da geht noch was!


----------



## sipaq (5. November 2013)

Da hier ja auch einige mitlesen, die Zugriff auf den Open-Trails-Facebook-Account haben, mal eine Frage:
Ihr habt doch mittlerweile über 12.000 Likes auf Facebook. Stehen Euch als Account-Inhaber da irgendwelche weiteren Infos zur Verfügung? Zum Beispiel:


Wie viele Likes kommen aus Deutschland?
Wie viele sind älter als 18 Jahre, also wahlberechtigt?
Das wären doch mal Infos mit denen man


der Öffentlichkeit und Politik zeigen könnte, dass es sich bei den Mountainbikern nicht nur um 13jährige Kiddies handelt (das Gefühl scheint bei manchen ja noch vorzuherrschen)
der Öffentlichkeit und Politik zeigen könnte, was bei der nächsten Wahl auf sie zukommt wenn man uns ignoriert
Das Gesagte gilt natürlich nur, wenn Leute wie ich (35 Jahre alt) nicht die Ausnahme, sondern die Regel sind.


----------



## muddymartin (5. November 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Da hier ja auch einige mitlesen, die Zugriff auf den Open-Trails-Facebook-Account haben, mal eine Frage:
> Ihr habt doch mittlerweile über 12.000 Likes auf Facebook. Stehen Euch als Account-Inhaber da irgendwelche weiteren Infos zur Verfügung? Zum Beispiel:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da muss man jetzt aber auch die Kirche mal etwas im Dorf lassen. 
Mountainbiken ist (auch mir sehr) wichtig, aber nicht der Nabel der Welt. Es gibt noch genügend andere wichtige politische Themen. Auf die Grünen kommt mit oder ohne 2m-Regel in BW so oder so ein gewaltiger Stimmeneinbruch zu, wenn nicht wieder irgendwo ein KKW hochgeht oder ein Bahnhof nicht gebaut werden soll. Meine Hoffnung wäre, dass durch die Likes und Petitionsstimmen die Politiker zum denken angestoßen und letztendlich auch überzeugt werden können - nicht aus Angst vor Verlust der Wählerneigung, dann wären wir nämlich wieder bei der Klientelpflege.

Mein Bier für die 50.000 ist übrigens kaltgestellt.


----------



## cab (5. November 2013)

*49.911 *

kinners ist das spannend ....


----------



## TTT (5. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...sehe ich nicht so. Es ist zermürbend, es ist frustrierend und ganz oft will man einfach davonlaufen. Aber für die Abgeordneten ist es auch zermürbend und frustierend wenn man ihnen die Argumente mehr oder weniger wieder um die Ohren hauen kann.



Wenn Du meine Beiträge liest, wirst Du feststellen, daß wir da einer Meinung sind. Deshalb hier eine neue Anfrage an H. Winkler:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44364--f409781.html#q409781

Bitte Interesse bekunden und/oder selber nachhaken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (5. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Wenn Du meine Beiträge liest, wirst Du feststellen, daß wir da einer Meinung sind. Deshalb hier eine neue Anfrage an H. Winkler:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44364--f409781.html#q409781
> 
> Bitte Interesse bekunden und/oder selber nachhaken!


 
erledigt. Sehr gut geschrieben!


----------



## HelmutK (5. November 2013)

cab schrieb:


> *49.911 *
> 
> kinners ist das spannend ....


 
Ganz großes Kino - wir zeigen Ba-Wü und der ganzen Republik nach Hessen jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal wieder, dass wir nicht irgendeine Randgruppe, sondern ganz Viele sind


----------



## keroson (5. November 2013)

Diese Fragen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44364--f409785.html#q409785

freuen sich auf euer Interesse?


----------



## sipaq (5. November 2013)

Noch 44 Unterschriften. Das wird auf jeden Fall heute noch was.


----------



## sipaq (5. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Da muss man jetzt aber auch die Kirche mal etwas im Dorf lassen.
> Mountainbiken ist (auch mir sehr) wichtig, aber nicht der Nabel der Welt. Es gibt noch genügend andere wichtige politische Themen. Auf die Grünen kommt mit oder ohne 2m-Regel in BW so oder so ein gewaltiger Stimmeneinbruch zu, wenn nicht wieder irgendwo ein KKW hochgeht oder ein Bahnhof nicht gebaut werden soll. Meine Hoffnung wäre, dass durch die Likes und Petitionsstimmen die Politiker zum denken angestoßen und letztendlich auch überzeugt werden können - nicht aus Angst vor Verlust der Wählerneigung, dann wären wir nämlich wieder bei der Klientelpflege.


Ich bin genausowenig ein Single-Issue-Wähler wie Du. Darum geht es mir auch gar nicht. Mir geht es darum der Politik zu zeigen, dass man uns ernstnehmen sollte bzw. muss.

Wir sind m.E. keine Randgruppe von ein paar Freaks mehr wie noch Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er. Wir sind mittlerweile viele und mitten in der Gesellschaft angekommen. Wer sich mit "uns" anlegt, tut das auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2013)

Kann einer von Euch einen Screenshot von der "50.000" machen und hier reinstellen? Ich bringe dann wahrscheinlich gerade die Kinder zu Bett.


----------



## decay (5. November 2013)

Zu spät


----------



## cab (5. November 2013)

sorry, aber die listen hatten ein paar mehr


----------



## skaster (5. November 2013)

49996....50004
Ging einfach zu schnell, aber vielleicht erfreust du dich trotzdem am Anblick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2013)

...spart Euch doch die Listen für's Finale auf!  

Jetzt haben wir den Salat: 
Screenshot mit 50.010 und die Kinder noch nichtmal im Bett...  

So oder so:


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> 49996....50004
> Ging einfach zu schnell, aber vielleicht erfreust du dich trotzdem am Anblick.
> Anhang anzeigen 261735


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2013)

50.000 werden auf Facebook gefeiert


Das erste große Zwischenziel ist erreicht! Morgen geht's weiter!


----------



## client (5. November 2013)

Heute werden es sogar 50100 Unterschriften.
Glückwunsch an alle, die hier gemeinsam ein Zeichen gegen Intoleranz setzen und mein besonderer Dank an die Initiatoren.

Vielleicht kann ich bald auch einmal Urlaub im Schwarzwald machen.
Bisher hat mich die 2m Regel abgeschreckt.
Ausserhalb von Rennveranstaltungen bike ich (+Familie) bisher nicht in BW.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Heute werden es sogar 50100 Unterschriften.
> Glückwunsch an alle, die hier gemeinsam ein Zeichen gegen Intoleranz setzen und mein besonderer Dank an die Initiatoren.
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich bald auch einmal Urlaub im Schwarzwald machen.
> ...



An der Stelle unseren Dank an alle von "außerhalb" Baden-Württembergs, die uns dennoch unterstützt haben!


----------



## ciao heiko (5. November 2013)

50.000​
Sorry, nach all den Wochen voller Arbeit wollte ich es einfach einmal in Gross sehen.

.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Bührer (5. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> 50.000​
> Sorry, nach all den Wochen voller Arbeit wollte ich es einfach einmal in Gross sehen.
> 
> .
> ...




*Like *


----------



## cab (5. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> 50.000​
> Sorry, nach all den Wochen voller Arbeit wollte ich es einfach einmal in Gross sehen.
> 
> .
> ...




das hast Du Dir verdient!!


----------



## HelmutK (5. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Heute werden es sogar 50100 Unterschriften.



Zu konservativ gedacht  Es sind schon mehr als 50.200


----------



## ciao heiko (5. November 2013)

Heute über Rad-Net.de:

BRV Präsident Herbert Jacob:
_"«Ich höre nur Stimmen, die sagen: Das bringt nur Vorteile. Dann hätten wir offiziell die Möglichkeit, jeden Radweg im Wald zu benutzen. Das einzige, was dagegen spricht ist die politische Meinung», erklärt Jacob. Mut macht den Initiatoren die Erfahrung aus Hessen, wo das Forstgesetz Ende Juni novelliert wurde und das Radfahren seitdem auf «befestigten oder naturfesten Waldwegen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme» erlaubt ist. Auch im Nachbarland Schweiz seien die Erfahrungen mit einer liberaleren Regelung positiv, so Jacob."_

http://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/o...schriften-fehlen-zum-ziel-50.000;n_31403.html

Da gibts von mir ein Like

ciao heiko

.


----------



## TTT (5. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: neben der Petition, Facebook, dem Forum hier und der klassischen Pressearbeit, ist abgeordnetenwatch.de eine wichtige Möglichkeit, unserem Anliegen Gehör zu verschaffen.
> 
> Der Dialog über abgeordnetenwatch.de ist zwar manchmal etwas mühsam und frustrierend, die Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass sich die Argumente mit der Zeit ändern bzw. ganz wegfallen, wenn sie hartnäckig und mit Fakten widerlegt werden. Das hilft uns in der öffentlichen Diskussion, aber auch bei der Wahrnehmung in den politischen Kreisen.
> 
> ...



Die Liste wird leider schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr aktuell gehalten. Deshalb werde ich, wenn mir Fragen auffallen, die noch relativ wenig Interesse haben hier in Erinnerung rufen. Z.B. bei Sascha Binder haben noch 2 Fragen relativ wenig Interessensbekundungen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/sascha_binder-597-44338--f382502.html#q382502


----------



## client (6. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Heute über Rad-Net.de:
> 
> BRV Präsident Herbert Jacob:
> _"«Ich höre nur Stimmen, die sagen: Das bringt nur Vorteile. Dann hätten wir offiziell die Möglichkeit, jeden Radweg im Wald zu benutzen. Das einzige, was dagegen spricht ist die politische Meinung», erklärt Jacob. Mut macht den Initiatoren die Erfahrung aus Hessen, wo das Forstgesetz Ende Juni novelliert wurde und das Radfahren seitdem auf «befestigten oder naturfesten Waldwegen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme» erlaubt ist. Auch im Nachbarland Schweiz seien die Erfahrungen mit einer liberaleren Regelung positiv, so Jacob."_
> ...


Sehr erfreulich was Jacob verkündet.
Dennoch bin ich jetzt traurig, weil Dein Link mich zu diesem schrecklichen Fall geführt hat.
*Cross-Fahrerin Dombroski bei Trainingsunfall tödlich verunglückt.
*http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=31205


----------



## powderJO (6. November 2013)

auf der straße ist man permanent gefährdet, im wald will man uns nicht ... grund genug, weiter druck zu machen. nicht nur aus bikersicht, sondern generell aus radfahrersicht. 

aber jetzt gilt es erst mal, die erfolgreiche vorlage in form der petition in bw auch in ein tor zu verwandeln in absehbarer zeit und alles dafür zu tun, dass sich parlament und landesregierung bewegen.


----------



## TTT (6. November 2013)

Auch die letzten Anfragen an H.Kretschmann haben noch nicht viele Interessenten: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f409389.html#q409389


----------



## winklem (7. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Auch die letzten Anfragen an H.Kretschmann haben noch nicht viele Interessenten: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f409389.html#q409389



Habe mich auch eingetragen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2013)

Herr Pix hat auch mal wieder vollkommen unbefriedigend geantwortet.
Ich habe gleich mal nachgehakt. Mal schauen ob das durch die Moderation geht:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Pix,
> 
> ich möchte nur kurz auf Ihre Antwort an Herrn Kleine eingehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (7. November 2013)

Neue Antwort von Herrn Pix. 

Ich persönlich sehe mich außerstande, mit diesem Herrn auch nur ein vernünftiges Wort zu wechseln und werde mich deshalb nicht in die Diskussion einklinken.


Oops, Herr Professor Doktor war schneller!


----------



## Magico80 (7. November 2013)

Was erwartet Ihr von einem dipl. Forstwirt und Weingutinhaber? Es liegt doch auf der Hand, das er dadurch enge Kontakte zu Forstbesitzern, Jägern und der ganzen Industrie die dahinter steht, hat, denen Mtbler nur im Weg stehen.  Zudem gibt er doch zu, sich damit gar nicht richtig auseinander setzen zu können weil es sonst den politischen Apparat still legen würde. Mit so einem Menschen kannst Du in seiner jetzigen Position gar nicht fach und schon gar nicht Bürgerorientiert diskutieren. Das geht erst wieder wenn Wahlen sind.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2013)

Mir dünkt hier im verbohrten Ländle wird man am Ende nicht um eine Klage vor dem Verfassungsgericht herum kommen.  Schade.


----------



## keroson (7. November 2013)

Hmm, zumal in seinem Wahlkreis ca. jeder 50. Einwohner die Pedition unterschireben hat :0
-> in seinem Wahlkreis (Wie zum Teufel ist der zu einem Direktmandat gekommen  ) besteht großer Klärungs- und Diskussionbedarf. Außerdem sitzt er nicht nur für die Grünen, sondern dank Direktmandat vor allem auch für seinen Wahlkreis im Landtag sitzt.
Bitte bei den Antowrten mal darauf eingehem 
Ich schreib ihm heute Abend mal und frag Ihn, ober er da nicht Bereit wäre, mit seinen Wählern sich da mal an einen Runden Tisch zu setzen!


----------



## baentle (7. November 2013)

Ich habe Ihn ja bereits am 8. Oktober gefragt, wie er zur Petition steht. Obwohl er heute noch ausstehende Anfragen auf abgeordnetenwatch beantwortet hat, ist er auf meine Anfrage nicht eingegangen und ich rechne auch nicht damit, dass von dem noch irgend etwas kommt, weil auf unangenehme Frage geht der Herr Abgeordnete ja nicht so gerne ein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2013)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44460--f409963.html#q409963

Falls jemand Interesse bekunden mag.


----------



## sipaq (7. November 2013)

So noch 33 Unterschriften bis zur 51.000.

Ganz nebenbei bemerkt ist die regionale Streuung in BW der Unterschriften doch beeindruckend. Allein in der GRÜNEN-Hochburg Freiburg liegen wir nach meiner Zählung mittlerweile bei über 1700 Unterschriften. Da sollte sich der eine oder andere Stratege dort doch vielleicht mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## ciao heiko (7. November 2013)

Herr Pix hat sich in Kirchzarten beim der Diskussion um die Bikearena schon unglücklich verhalten.

http://www.reinhold-pix.de/tourismus/bike-arena-kirchzarten

Der Pressebericht
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kirchzarten/von-leuchttuermen-und-flussturbinen--51337661.html

Leserbrief
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kirchzarten/leserbriefe-xtfvfv7ax--51698597.html


ciao heiko


----------



## kopfkissen (7. November 2013)

Wie ist eigentlich die Übergabe der Unterschriften geplant? wäre bestimmt aussagekräftiger, wenn da dann ne Menge mtber vorm Landtag stehen würden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (7. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Mir dünkt hier im verbohrten Ländle wird man am Ende nicht um eine Klage vor dem Verfassungsgericht herum kommen.  Schade.


Je schneller, umso besser!
Die Verbohrtheit mancher Politiker ist unermesslich.


----------



## powderJO (7. November 2013)

ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber auch die antwort des abgeordneten pix führt dazu, dass ich mich sehr schlagartig sehr müde fühle ...



powderJO schrieb:


> stimmt ja. aber ich kann einfach dämlich-antworten wie die oben verlinkte einfach nicht mehr lesen. so viel dummheit zieht mich jedes mal abgrundtief runter ...




die antworten bewegen sich in gänze argumentativ nicht mal mehr auf kindergarten-niveau und zeigen maximal den iq eines toastbrots. und man denke daran - die entscheiden auch dinge, die neutral betrachtet noch wesentlich wichtiger sind für unsere zukunft, als die 2-meter-regel ....


----------



## sipaq (7. November 2013)

51.000!!!!


----------



## Freeride Bührer (7. November 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> 51.000!!!!



und noch 17 Tage Zeit auf min. 55000 zu kommen


----------



## pezolived (7. November 2013)

Erhöhe auf 56.000! 

(300 Stimmen pro Tag werden wir doch wohl noch packen!)


----------



## ciao heiko (7. November 2013)

kopfkissen schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Übergabe der Unterschriften geplant? wäre bestimmt aussagekräftiger, wenn da dann ne Menge mtber vorm Landtag stehen würden....



Wir stimmen gerade den Termin für die Übergabe an den Landtag mit den anderen Verbänden ab. Wird wohl im Zeitraum Anfang-Mitte Dez. sein.

Sobald der Termin feststeht geben wir es bekannt.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (7. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber auch die antwort des abgeordneten pix führt dazu, dass ich mich sehr schlagartig sehr müde fühle ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pix  (wie Mutti Merkel schon sagte) geht gar nicht.
Und Er ist richtig erkannt nur der Vorturner dieser Gedankengutträger.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (7. November 2013)

http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/

Teilnahmefrist ist abgelaufen

Die Gewinner werden demnächst bekanntgegeben


----------



## pezolived (7. November 2013)

1029! 
Irgendein Grund wird sich schon finden, um dich zu disqualifizieren, aber wie auch immer: Ich denke, die Botschaft ist angekommen!


----------



## bonefacker (7. November 2013)

Muss ja niemand disqualifiziert werden. Laut den Teilnahmebedingungen entscheidet eine jury wer gewinnt. Die abstimmung bisher war nur zu werbezwecken.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (7. November 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Neue Antwort von Herrn Pix.
> 
> Ich persönlich sehe mich außerstande, mit diesem Herrn auch nur ein vernünftiges Wort zu wechseln und werde mich deshalb nicht in die Diskussion einklinken.
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz, der Doktor hat ja ne eigene Antwort auf seine Frage.
Ich hab keine Fragen mehr an Herrn P.

Wenn mir 1982, also zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich mich bewußt entschieden habe keinen Führerschein zu machen, jemand erklärt hätte, dass mir der parlamentarische Arm meiner Umweltschutzbewegung 30 Jahre später aus reiner Willkür das Fahrradfahren auf Waldwegen verbietet, hätte ich wohl nicht schlecht gestaunt.


----------



## keroson (8. November 2013)

Sodele hab diesem Herr Pix nochmals geantwortet. Weiß eigentlich irgendeiner wie das Pilotprojekt voran kommt? 



> Sehr geehrter Herr Pix,
> Viele Dank für Ihre Antworten. Ich versuche mal ein bisschen zusammenzufassen:
> 1. Die zwei Meter Regel gibt derzeit Rechtssicherheit, was aber im Alltag alle Mountainbiker und viele ehrenamtliche Trainer in den Vereinen kriminalisiert, da sie derzeit aus Mangel an legalen Trails,  auf nicht legale Wege ausweichen müssen.
> 2. Das Argument der Verhinderung von Unfällen ist hinfällig, da es keine fundierten Statistiken dazu gibt und keine konkreten Beispiele genannt werden können.
> ...


----------



## Athabaske (8. November 2013)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, der Doktor hat ja ne eigene Antwort auf seine Frage.
> Ich hab keine Fragen mehr an Herrn P.
> 
> Wenn mir 1982, also zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich mich bewußt entschieden habe keinen Führerschein zu machen, jemand erklärt hätte, dass mir der parlamentarische Arm meiner Umweltschutzbewegung 30 Jahre später aus reiner Willkür das Fahrradfahren auf Waldwegen verbietet, hätte ich wohl nicht schlecht gestaunt.



...bei allem Ärger über die Antworten des Abgeordneten Pix, verboten haben es CDU und SPD unter MP Teufel in einer großen Koalition. Die GRÜNEN wollen das Gesetz "nur" nicht ändern.

Wir können anderen nicht das Ignorieren von Fakten vorwerfen, wenn wir selbst großzügig mit der Wahrheit umgehen...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. November 2013)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Prof. Dr. YoMan
> Mir dünkt hier im verbohrten Ländle wird man am Ende nicht um eine Klage vor dem Verfassungsgericht herum kommen.  Schade.





client schrieb:


> Je schneller, umso besser!
> Die Verbohrtheit mancher Politiker ist unermesslich.



Der Nachteil einer erfolgreichen Klage wäre, dass damit nichts für das Miteinander im Wald gewonnen wäre. Wohl eher das Gegenteil wäre der Fall.

Eine einvernehmlich entwickelte, von allen Verbänden getragene Regel wie in Hessen hingegen wäre deutlich besser und dafür sollten wir so lange kämpfen, wie es halt braucht. 18 Jahre haben wir damit gelebt, jetzt werden wir auch noch den notwendigen politischen Prozess aushalten. 

Dafür ist es wichtig auch über die Petition hinaus das Thema und die Diskussion in der Öffentlichkeit wachzuhalten.

Eine Klage welcher Art auch immer kann aus meiner Sicht nur eine letzte, traurige Lösung sein.


----------



## powderJO (8. November 2013)

per klage das gesetz kippen und dann zusammen mit allen anderen verbänden / parteien eine neue regel a la hessen entwickeln - passt doch prima zusammen.


----------



## Muckymu (8. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> 18 Jahre haben wir damit gelebt, jetzt werden wir auch noch den notwendigen politischen Prozess aushalten.



Nennt sich das echt politischer Prozess, wenn so offensichtlich falsch argumentiert wird?

Das hat was von der mittelalterlichen Einstellung zur Kugelform der Erde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (8. November 2013)

...mir bleibt auch regelmäßig die Spucke weg, wenn ich sehe, höre und lese, wie sehr die Faktenlage ignoriert wird und auf Basis von Behauptungen Dinge verteidigt werden, die ihre Ursache an ganz anderer Stelle zu haben scheinen.

Aber das ist leider bei vielen politischen Themen so, je tiefer man schaut um so finsterer ist es um den klaren, reinen Menschenverstand bestellt...


----------



## pezolived (8. November 2013)

Beruflich bin ich im Bereich der Technik zuhause und immer wenn unter Technikern von einer "politischen Entscheidung" gesprochen wird, heißt das soviel wie "irrational", "sachlich nicht begründbar", "schluck es und hinterfrage es nicht".
Damit paßt doch alles, oder?


----------



## muddymartin (8. November 2013)

30.000 in BW!! tata!!!!
Hab nen Screenshot, bitte Meldung, falls Ihne jemand braucht....


----------



## Freeride Bührer (8. November 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> 1029!
> Irgendein Grund wird sich schon finden, um dich zu disqualifizieren, aber wie auch immer: Ich denke, die Botschaft ist angekommen!


Ja das denke ich auch ! ð


----------



## Freeride Bührer (8. November 2013)

bonefacker schrieb:


> Muss ja niemand disqualifiziert werden. Laut den Teilnahmebedingungen entscheidet eine jury wer gewinnt. Die abstimmung bisher war nur zu werbezwecken.


Stimmt , aber ich erhoffe mir mindestens
einen schriftlichen Kommentar von seiten
Des Veranstaltersð


----------



## client (8. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> per klage das gesetz kippen und dann zusammen mit allen anderen verbänden / parteien eine neue regel a la hessen entwickeln - passt doch prima zusammen.



Genauso!

Es gibt nunmal Vorgaben vom Bund.
Da hat sich BW nun schon zu lange NICHT dran gehalten.
Die politischen Kräfte in BW hatten fast zwei jahrzehnte Zeit, um ihren eigen Fehler zu beheben.
Ich sehe diese Einsichtsfähigkeit nicht unter den dortigen Politiker.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (8. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...bei allem Ärger über die Antworten des Abgeordneten Pix, verboten haben es CDU und SPD unter MP Teufel in einer großen Koalition. Die GRÜNEN wollen das Gesetz "nur" nicht ändern.
> 
> Wir können anderen nicht das Ignorieren von Fakten vorwerfen, wenn wir selbst großzügig mit der Wahrheit umgehen...



Von der CDU und Herrn Teufel kann ich mir nichts kaufen, die Grünen sind an der Regierung. Schlimmer noch:
Es wäre die ureigenste Aufgabe der Grünen als Bürgerrechtspartei diesen unverhältnismäßigen Eingriff in die Bürgerrechte zu beenden.
Und es wäre die ureigenste Aufgabe der Grünen als Umweltschutzpartei das Fahrradfahren im allgemeinen und den Zugang zur Natur im besonderen zu fördern.
Stattdessen werden Scheinargumente aufgebaut und unverfroren die blanke Willkür aufgeführt.
Ich kann auch unserererseits kein großzügigen Umgang mit der Wahrheit erkennen und selbst wenn: Als den seine Rechte verteidigender Bürger wäre das völlig legitim, als gewählter Volksvertreter definitiv nicht. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Aldar (8. November 2013)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> :
> Es wäre die ureigenste Aufgabe der Grünen als Bürgerrechtspartei .


 Hab ich was verpasst ?!


----------



## Muckymu (8. November 2013)

Schade, meine Frage an Herrn Pix wurde abgelehnt.
Man hat wohl den Eindruck es wäre keine Frage.
Ich hatte aber den Eindruck, das vorher war auch keine Antwort...




> Guten Tag Dominik,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an Herrn Reinhold Pix über
> abgeordnetenwatch.de.
> ...





> -------- Original-Nachricht --------
> 
> Thema: Demokratie und Bürgerrechte
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (8. November 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> Sodele hab diesem Herr Pix nochmals geantwortet. Weiß eigentlich irgendeiner wie das Pilotprojekt voran kommt?



Es hinkt seiner Planung hinterher.
Bisher ist noch kein einziger Meter konkret in Planung. Geschweige denn im Genehmigungsverfahren oder gar ausgeschildert. Es gibt lediglich Ideen wo man etwas entstehen lassen könnte. Das Wie, Wo, Wer, Wann ist offen.

Wichtige Argumente bei Nachfragen. 
Wir haben bereits 2 % ausgeschilderte Trails. Auf dennen gibt es offenbar keine Probleme, sonst würde man nicht auf 10% erhöhen.
Wir haben bereits Studien, ganz aktuell vom Schwarzwaldtourismus, aber auch viele mehr.

Warum brauchen wir dann ein weiteres Pilotprojekt? 
Welche neuen Ergebnisse erhofft man sich aus den Studien? 
Was werden Pilotprojekt und Studien kosten? 
Wer trägt die Kosten?
Bis wann werden die Ergebnisse vorliegen?
Was empfehlen sie Bikern, die nicht in einer Pilotprojektregion leben, in der Zwischenzeit?



ciao heiko


----------



## TTT (8. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wir haben bereits Studien, ganz aktuell vom Schwarzwaldtourismus, aber auch viele mehr.



Jahrelange Studien finden in allen anderen Bundesländern statt! Diese sind langfristig und flächendeckend! Sie sind repräsentativ, da nicht verfälscht durch die unnatürlich hohe Frequentierung, die sich durch ein beschränktes Angebot ergibt!


----------



## Athabaske (8. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Schade, meine Frage an Herrn Pix wurde abgelehnt.
> Man hat wohl den Eindruck es wäre keine Frage.
> Ich hatte aber den Eindruck, das vorher war auch keine Antwort...


...und auf Abgeordnetenwatch argumentieren die Betreiber das entspräche ihren Regeln, hatte da schon heiße Diskussionen mit ihnen.

Wir müssen fragen, nachhaken dürfen nur jeweils andere und geantwortet werden muss nicht...


----------



## Muckymu (8. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wir müssen fragen, nachhaken dürfen nur jeweils andere und geantwortet werden muss nicht...



...desshalb überlege ich, ob ich die Frage an Herr Pix direkt auf seiner Facebookseite stellen soll.
Er bietet dort (noch) die Möglichkeit.

Kollege Bonde ist da schon weiter und lässt nur noch Freunde etwas posten.

Man sollte auch noch soetwas wie ein Abgeordnetenpranger einführen.
Oder wenigstens die Möglichkeit, Antworten negativ zu bewerten.
Sonst lernen die Licher ja nie, dass ein bisschen Verbalonanie bei den Bürgen keine Zufriedenheit auslößt.


----------



## Athabaske (8. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ...desshalb überlege ich, ob ich die Frage an Herr Pix direkt auf seiner Facebookseite stellen soll.
> Er bietet dort (noch) die Möglichkeit.
> 
> Kollege Bonde ist da schon weiter und lässt nur noch Freunde etwas posten...


...und beantwortet meine Freundschaftsanfrage bisher nicht...


----------



## Muckymu (8. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und beantwortet meine Freundschaftsanfrage bisher nicht...



...zeigt seine gesunde Selbstwahrnehmung.

Wäre ich ein Politiker wie Bonde, Pix oder Filius, wären mir Leute, die mit mir befreundet sein wollen auch suspekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (8. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ...desshalb überlege ich, ob ich die Frage an Herr Pix direkt auf seiner Facebookseite stellen soll.



Wo du mehr Leute erreichst, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber grundsätzlich kannst du dich auch auf abgeordnetenwatch.de bemerkbar machen, wenn du darauf achtest, daß gelegentlich mal ein Satz mit einem Fragezeichen endet. So hältst du dich formal an die Regeln und läßt den vorgeschalteten Ausputzern keine formale Handhabe, deine Anfrage nicht zuzulassen. Daß die genau in dem Sieb hängen bleiben würde, war mir von Anfang an klar (nach gemachten eigenen Erfahrungen). 
Für dieses Verhalten muß man freilich geboren sein und die dieserart im System eingebaute ungleiche Augenhöhe akzeptieren. Mein Ding ist das nicht. 
Außerdem sollten wir auch mal überlegen, was strategisch die beste Vorgehensweise ist. Ich bin einerseits sehr dafür, diesen Torfnasen unmißverständlich klarzumachen, was für einen Unsinn sie da reden und wie der beim Leser ankommt. Andererseits wäre es wohl diplomatisch geschickter, ihnen auch noch eine Möglichkeit zu lassen, ohne Gesichtsverlust ihre Position ändern zu können. Ich denke, daß wir gerade jetzt, da die Petition ihre angepeilte Stimmenzahl erreicht und überschritten hat, verstärkt auch in diese Richtung denken müssen. Weitere Stimmen erreichen wir, wenn wir weiterhin die Empörung hochkochen. Aber eigentlich sind wir ja da schon am Ziel und haben die Politik mit einer für sie vielleicht überraschend hohen Zahl von Unterstützern konfrontiert. Wie bekommen wir die Politiker nun dazu, in unserem Sinne zu agieren? Ein öffentlicher Pranger ist da nicht zielführend und wenn wir immer nur draufhauen, so berechtigt das auch sein mag, verhärten wir u.U. nur unnötig die Fronten. Das ist nicht einfach, wenn man sich am liebsten einen Latex-Handschuh überstreifen würde, bevor man so jemandem die Hand reicht. Es ist aber klar, daß, wenn wir mittlerweile den DAV auf unserer Seite haben und vom SWV versöhnliche Töne angeschlagen werden, dies gewiß nicht mit Draufhauen erreicht worden ist, sondern eben dadurch, daß man vernünftig miteinander redet und umgeht. Das ist mit diesen beiden Gruppen natürlich viel einfacher, da wir ja letztlich ein gemeinsames Interesse teilen und uns von daher irgendwo auch nahestehen. 

_"Aber was für'n Tiker ist ein Politiker? Woher kommt er und was will er von der Welt?"_  
([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWI8I-4ifVA"]Georg Kreisler - Was fÃ¼rn Ticker ist ein Politiker - YouTube[/nomedia]).


----------



## damage0099 (8. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ...zeigt seine gesunde Selbstwahrnehmung.
> 
> Wäre ich ein Politiker wie Bonde, Pix oder Filius, wären mir Leute, die mit mir befreundet sein wollen auch suspekt.


----------



## Athabaske (8. November 2013)

Apropos Georg Kreissler:



			
				der Furz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und dann wird es auch dem Minister zu dumm
> er macht eine Pause
> möcht gern nach Hause
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. November 2013)

Georg Kreissler in einem Mountain-Bike-Forum 
Da sage noch einer, Mountain-Biker seien eindimensionale Fun-Sport-Hedonisten!


----------



## pezolived (8. November 2013)

Tja, wenn wir im Wald keine Fußgänger mehr erschrecken dürfen, dann geh'n wir halt _Tauben vergiften im Park_.


----------



## Athabaske (8. November 2013)

Ich schmeiß mich weg...


----------



## make65 (9. November 2013)

Es ist wirklich toll, was hier bisher geleistet wurde, aber wenn ich dann sowas lese geht mir echt die Galle hoch.

Oder auch das hier.

Da gibt es wohl noch viel Arbeit in den eigenen Reihen.


----------



## Muckymu (9. November 2013)

Tata, meine Frage an Herr Kretschmann war fragwürdig genug.

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f409918.html#q409918

Mal sehen, ob ich einer Antwort wert bin...


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2013)

make65 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich toll, was hier bisher geleistet wurde, aber wenn ich dann sowas lese geht mir echt die Galle hoch.
> 
> Oder auch das hier.
> 
> Da gibt es wohl noch viel Arbeit in den eigenen Reihen.



Yep! Und das andere Ende des Spektrums der "nicht sonderlich hilfreichen Kandidaten aus den eigenen Reihen" bilden so Meinungs-Meister wie Pig-Mint in diesem Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=660052&page=2

Für die Kids die wild bauen, gibt es Lösungs-Ansätze:
es muss - unabhängig von der 2-Meter-Regel - zusätzlich zu den normalen Wegen in der Nähe von Ballungs-Zentren und am Waldrand gelegenen Siedlungen ausgewiesene oder meinetwegen auch offiziell geduldete (so wie z.B. am Rosskopf) Strecken geben, die den Dirt- und Gravity-Kids was bieten. So wie die EsNos das tut, so wie die DH-Strecke in Degerloch das tun soll (wenn sie endlich mal umgesetzt ist) und wie auch viele Pump-tracks u.ä. dafür sorgen, dass diese Aktivitäten etwas kanalisiert werden.

Nur muss man aufpassen, dass das nicht mit der 2-Meter-Regel in einen Topf geworfen wird. Aus meiner Sicht würden sich beide Themen allerdings perfekt ergänzen.

Und nur noch mal zur Relativierung, selbst wenn das mit dem Kanalisieren nicht überall klappt: angesichts von Verfettungs-Problemen sowie Internet- und Spielkonsolen-Abhängigkeit unter Kindern und Jugendlichen -> was kann einem eigentlich besseres passieren, als das die zum Waldrand pilgern und sich dort mit Schaufel und Bike ein eigenes kleines Reich bauen? Genau das entspricht doch dem Ideal-Klischee vom Dorfkind von früher, dass sich in seiner direkten Umgebung frei bewegen durfte, Höhlen gebaut hat etc. Warum muss und soll man alles reglementieren? Was genau machen die da - zumal in Siedlungsnähe - kaputt? Und wie steht das im Verhältnis zum Nutzen?

Man sollte zudem nicht vergessen: das sind Kinder und Jugendliche. Die halten sich nicht an alle Regeln, testen ihre Grenzen aus. Das ist ganz normal und auch wichtig für die Sozialisierung. Es ist mir tausendmal lieber, dass sie das mit Bike und Schüppe, als mit Drogen und Kriminalität machen. Auch die Wanderer von heute* sind mal mit einem frisierten Mofa durch's Dorf gekachelt. Und dort sollte man ab und zu auch mal die Kirche lassen.


Nur für so Fälle wie Pig-Mint habe ich weder Verständnis noch eine Lösung... 


*wobei ich mit den "echten Wanderern" im Wald die wenigsten Probleme habe. Es sind eher die sub-urbanen Natur-Romantiker und neo-konservativen Manufactum-Kunden, die sich 2mal im Jahr mit ihrem Gutes-Gewissen-Hybrid-Auto Richtung Wald bewegen, 500 Meter zum nächsten Lokal laufen, dort eine Bionade trinken (wenn die aktuell noch politisch korrekt genug ist) und sich - bitte schön - eine perfekte, unberührte Natur ohne jegliche Irritation ihrer ganz persönlichen Ideal-Vorstellung wünschen. Wenn sie schon mal da sind.  Aber jetzt genug mit Klischees.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Tata, meine Frage an Herr Kretschmann war fragwürdig genug.
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f409918.html#q409918
> 
> Mal sehen, ob ich einer Antwort wert bin...





EDIT:

Auch hier - wie bei allen anderen abgeordnetenwatch.de-Fragen - gilt:
bitte dem jeweiligen Link folgen und dort unter der/den offenen Frage/n unter "Beim Eintreffen einer Antwort benachrichtigen" Interesse an der Beantwortung der Frage bekunden. Dazu muss man seine E-Mail-Adresse angeben, die ist aber bei abgeordnetenwatch.de relativ gut aufgehoben.  

Dadurch wird deutlich, dass hinter der Frage mehr als nur eine Einzelperson steht.

Der Dialog über abgeordnetenwatch.de ist zwar manchmal etwas mühsam und frustrierend, unsere Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass sich die Argumente mit der Zeit ändern bzw. ganz wegfallen, wenn wir sie hartnäckig und mit Fakten widerlegen konnten. Das hilft uns in der öffentlichen Diskussion, aber auch bei der Wahrnehmung in den politischen Kreisen.

Neben der Petition, Facebook, dem Forum hier und der klassischen Pressearbeit, ist abgeordnetenwatch.de damit eine wichtige Möglichkeit, unserem Anliegen Gehör zu verschaffen.

Bitte nutzen und das Thema "Beim Eintreffen einer Antwort benachrichtigen" bitte gerne auch weiterleiten.
Die jeweils aktuelle Liste derer, denen wir auf abgeordnetenwatch.de Fragen gestellt haben, findet sich hier: die abgeordnetenwatch.de Liste auf dimb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (9. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> "Interesse an der Beantwortung der Frage" bekunden.
> 
> Durch das "Interesse bekunden" wird deutlich,
> 
> das Thema "Interesse bekunden" auch weiterleiten.






Da du es jetzt dreimal in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hast: Ich finde nur einen Knopp "Beim Eintreffen einer Antwort benachrichtigen". Gehe davon aus, daß davon die Rede ist. Richdich?

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Da du es jetzt dreimal in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hast: Ich finde nur einen Knopp "Beim Eintreffen einer Antwort benachrichtigen". Gehe davon aus, daß davon die Rede ist. Richdich?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Clemens



äh ja, richtig...  bisschen durcheinander... hab's korrigiert


----------



## TTT (9. November 2013)

Die Liste wird auch sukzessive aktualisiert. Für die Grünen wurde das gerade getan.
Anhand der Anzahl von Fragen und Antworten kann man sehen, wo noch interesse bekundet werden kann. Anhand des Datums, kann man persönlich einen Überblick behalten, wo man Interesse evtl. noch nicht bekundet hat.
Leider wird hier nicht immer gepostet, wenn es einen neue Frage gibt. Deswegen reicht das Interesse von teilweise nur wenigen bis zu über 30 Interessierten!


----------



## client (9. November 2013)

make65 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich toll, was hier bisher geleistet wurde, aber wenn ich dann sowas lese geht mir echt die Galle hoch.
> 
> Oder auch das hier.
> 
> Da gibt es wohl noch viel Arbeit in den eigenen Reihen.


Ich würde mir trotzdem wünschen, dass wir hier nicht anfangen uns nun gegenseitig anzugreifen!
Massive persönliche Kritik darf gerne per PM oder mail verteilt werden.

Ich mag derartig Bauwerke auch nicht im Wald, aber ich habe volles Verständnis, dass auch die Jugend ihre Erfahrungen sammeln darf.
Erstens sind die Spuren, die ich (wir) in meiner Kindheit dem Wald zugefügt haben problemlos verheilt und zweitens gibt es viel, viel schlimmere und überflüssigere Umweltzerstörer und Luftverschmutzer die sich in den deutschen Wäldern massiv breit gemacht haben.
Erst heute habe ich eine solche "Heldentruppe" am Steinsee in Bayern wieder bei der privaten Holzernte beobachtet. Die Schäden, die dort durch dass Zugfahrzeug und den Anhänger verursacht wurden (bei dem sehr aufgeweichten Boden) sind viel schlimmer für den Wald und dessen Ökosystem, als die wenigen Bretter von übereifrigen Bastelbikern.
Die anschließende Stinkerei durch die Ofen- Holzverbrennung steht noch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier.
Desweiteren stand heute mal wieder ein schwarzer Mercedes- Geländewagen (FS-TS 13) mitten im Wald, ca. 1km entfernt von der öffentlichen Straße. Kein Schild mit dem Hinweis auf Forst, Jäger oder Eigentümer klebte am Fahrzeug. Die Spur die diese Kiste im aufgeweichten Wald hinterlassen hat ist vermutlich auch noch im Frühjahr zu sehen. Zumindest ist der Weg für Fußgänger nun sehr schlammig geworden.
Deshalb meine Bitte: bei aller Kritik gegen "Rüppel" in den eigenen Reihen, klärt das intern, vergesst aber dennoch niemals solche kleinen Natureingriffe mit den echten Umweltzerstörungen (Havester) abzuwägen.


----------



## make65 (9. November 2013)

Es geht hier ja gar nicht um Naturzerstörung, es geht darum, daß wir hier politisch etwas erreichen wollen. Wir wollen das Bild vom naturzerstörenden Rüpelbiker aus den Köpfen der Leute bekommen.

Da sind solche Ankündigungen in dem Forum meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade förderlich.


----------



## Athabaske (9. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ich würde mir trotzdem wünschen, dass wir hier nicht anfangen uns nun gegenseitig anzugreifen!
> Massive persönliche Kritik darf gerne per PM oder mail verteilt werden.
> 
> Ich mag derartig Bauwerke auch nicht im Wald, aber ich habe volles Verständnis, dass auch die Jugend ihre Erfahrungen sammeln darf.
> ...





make65 schrieb:


> Es geht hier ja gar nicht um Naturzerstörung, es geht darum, daß wir hier politisch etwas erreichen wollen. Wir wollen das Bild vom naturzerstörenden Rüpelbiker aus den Köpfen der Leute bekommen.
> 
> Da sind solche Ankündigungen in dem Forum meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade förderlich.


...ihr habt beide Recht.

Es ist vollkommen egal, ob es Rüpel oder Rambos oder andere gibt unter den Bikern. Die gibt es auch unter den Autofahrern, unter den Wanderern oder unter den Forstarbeitern. Mit dem Unterschied, wir Biker sollen uns für diese Rüpel entschuldigen, tun das bei Gelegenheit gerne auch schon in vorauseilendem Gehorsam. Bei den anderen ist das normal...

Und das stinkt mir gewaltig!!!


----------



## ciao heiko (9. November 2013)

Lesenswerte persönliche Gedanken eines Users

http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=2833

ciao heiko


----------



## pezolived (10. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=2833


----------



## ciao heiko (10. November 2013)

Aus dem Lokalforum "Schwarzwald..."

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=647283&page=3

Hab da mal was geantwortet auf die immer wieder auftauchenden Gegenargumente aus unseren Reihen.


ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (10. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ihr habt beide Recht.
> 
> Es ist vollkommen egal, ob es Rüpel oder Rambos oder andere gibt unter den Bikern. Die gibt es auch unter den Autofahrern, unter den Wanderern oder unter den Forstarbeitern. Mit dem Unterschied, wir Biker sollen uns für diese Rüpel entschuldigen, tun das bei Gelegenheit gerne auch schon in vorauseilendem Gehorsam. Bei den anderen ist das normal...
> 
> Und das stinkt mir gewaltig!!!



Kein fairer Biker soll sich für Rüpel entschuldigen. Das wäre ja noch schöner.

Ein fairer Biker stellt aber umsomehr klar, daß ihm die Rüpel stinken und das ohne Wenn und Aber. Denn diese Leute, die z.B. zu blöd zum Bremsen sind, schaden allen anderen Bikern und vor allem jenen, die sich hier mit Petitionen und anderer Arbeit engagieren. Es ist schon ärgerlich genug, daß die wenigen ärmlichen Rüpel überhaupt verlangen, daß die überwältigende Mehrheit der fairen Biker für sie den Kopf samt Hirn hinhalten sollen.

Daß es auch unter anderen Wald-Benutzern (man muß gar nicht an Autofahrer etc. denken) Leute gibt, die sich rüpelhaft verhalten, ist nicht nur unbestritten. Vielmehr werden sie ja sogar zu diesem Verhalten angestiftet. So empfiehlt die Zeitschrift 



 Bild = Link

in ihrer aktuellen Ausgabe im Beitrag "Bauch, Beine, Po mal anders", im Wald 

steile Hänge hochzukraxeln (sehr gut für die Laubdecke und die Naturverjüngung),
.
Bäume zu beklettern (vor allem für Bäume mit dünner Rinde wie Buche sehr bekömmlich) und
.
im hängigen Gelände . - gem. Foto auf S. 40 - .mit Steinen zu werfen (habe schon als Kind gelernt, daß das für andere Waldbesucher unterhalb sehr gefährlich sein kann, wenn so ein Stein mal richtig ins Rollen kommt).
Da war wohl in der Redaktion neben dem Po auch das Hirn am A.... 

Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die das Wandern abseits der Wege verbieten wollen, aber journalistische Entgleisungen wie die in activelife fördern solche Gedanken.


----------



## Athabaske (10. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Lesenswerte persönliche Gedanken eines Users
> 
> http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=2833
> 
> ciao heiko





Tilman schrieb:


> ...Kein fairer Biker soll sich für Rüpel entschuldigen. Das wäre ja noch schöner...




...wohlgemerkt, der Text von Carsten ist gut geschrieben.

Der zweite Kommentar lautet aber unter anderem gleich:



> In einem persönlichen Punkt muss ich den Autor aber ergänzen: die einzigen, die mich gegen Mountainbiker aufgebracht haben, waren Mountainbiker selber. Nicht missverstehen: ich habe nichts gegen Mountainbiker im Allgemeinen!! Es gibt aber auch unter den Mountainbikern intolerante Idioten, die komplett jede Regel ignorieren, durch frisch gepflanzte Aufforstungen brettern, sich Wanderern grundsätzlich nur mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit nähern (soll der doch ausweichen) und Zusammenstösse / Rempler zumindest billigend in Kauf nehmen, manchmal auch bewusst herbeiführen. Der Versuch einer Diskussion mit 4 Mountainbikern, die ein explizites (und begründetes) Fahrradverbot auf einem Privatweg komplett ignorierten scheiterte schon im Ansatz und ging in wüsten Beschimpfungen durch die Angesprochenen unter.



...das ist es, was ich nicht verstehen kann. Viele unter uns Bikern akzeptieren damit die Argumentationen der Besitzstandswahrer.


----------



## Tilman (10. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ich würde mir trotzdem wünschen, dass wir hier nicht anfangen uns nun gegenseitig anzugreifen!
> Massive persönliche Kritik darf gerne per PM oder mail verteilt werden.
> 
> Ich mag derartig Bauwerke auch nicht im Wald, aber ich habe volles Verständnis, dass auch die Jugend ihre Erfahrungen sammeln darf.
> ...



Nochmal

Wer im Wald baut, begeht gleich mehrere Gesetzesverstöße und kostet den Wandbesitzer einen Haufen Geld, weil er die Bauten es von Rechts wegen, ggf. aogar auf behördlice anweisung (vgl. "Bombenkrater" in München) beseitigen muß. Die Rechtsgrundlagen lasse ich man hinten vor.

Für jugendliche "Täter" kann man zwar dennoch Verständnis haben, das aber im Ergebnis dazu führen muß, daß z.B. ich als Erwachsener Jugendliche trotz Verständnis vor Gesetzesvertößen bewahren und über die Rechtslage informieren muß. Denn eine Verwarnung oder ein Bußgeld sind immer schon der Beweis dafür, daß hier vor allem Erwachsene bereits ggf. versagt haben.  Im übrigen ist eine Verwarnung bis 35 EUR nicht die zwingende Regel, es kann auch mehr werden (Bußgeld), von zivilrechtlichen Schadensersatzansprüchen im 4-stelligen Bereich ganz abgesehen. 

Ein Fahrzeug, ob Mercedes oder Goggo, ohne Durchfahrts-Label fotografiert und zeigt man an, "gesehen haben" reicht nicht.

Die Harvester sind eine nicht gegen andere Waldschäden abwägbare Sache. Wir haben es schon oft diskutiert. 

Zum einen rechtfertigen Schäden, die andere machen, auch nicht im geringsten, selbst Schäden anzurichten.
.
Ich gehe davon aus, daß hier im Forum faire Mountainbiker sich dafür einsetzen, konsequent Verständnis für unseren Sport, nicht für Abwegigkeiten, zu fördern. Dazu gehört der Widerstand gegen die "2m-Regel". 
Wir haben es dabei als faire Mountainbiker nicht nötig, _zur Rechtfertigung des eigenen Sportes_ auf andere zu zeigen, die ggf. dem Wald schaden, denn faire Mountainbiker schaden dem Wald erst recht nicht.
.
Ich gehe davon aus, daß hier im Forum faire Mountainbiker sich dafür einsetzen, konsequent Verständnis für unseren Sport, nicht für Abwegigkeiten, zu fördern. Dazu gehört der Widerstand gegen die "2m-Regel". Wir haben es dabei als faire Mountainbiker nicht nötig, auf andere zu zeigen, die ggf. dem Wald schaden, denn faire Mountainbiker schaden dem Wald nicht.
.
Zudem sollten wir alle aus dem Alter, in dem es bei ertappten Dummheiten hieß "Herr Lehrer, der XY hat aber auch.....!", 'raus sein.
.
Wer den Harvester Einsatz kritisiert, sollte dennoch beim Vergleichen nicht nur aus v.g. Grunde vorsichtig sein. Die Waldarbeiter handeln auf Anweisung "von oben". Je kürzer ein ungeschützer Aufenthalt im Fällbereich ist, umso besser (ein Schutzhelm schützt im Fällbetrieb begrenzt vor fallendem Totholz, aber nicht vor fallenden oder "explodiernden" zuvor verkeilten Bäumen). Wer Harvester Einsatz kritisiert, wofür man Verständnis haben kann, sollte fairerweise sagen, wie es besser gehen und sich dennoch betriebswirtschaftlich rechnen soll. 
Auch ein Bauer kann, statt mit Mähdreschern zu arbeiten, wieder das Mähwerk aus dem Schuppen holen, Garben binden und zum Dreschen auf den Hof schaffen, aber wer bezahlt bitte eine solche "Idylle"......


----------



## Athabaske (10. November 2013)

Zum Thema Harvester:

D'accord, soweit der Wald als Nutzforst verstanden wird und als solcher bewirtschaftet wird. Da stimmt dann auch der Vergleich zum Weizenfeld.

Aber in der Debatte gegen die Mountainbiker taucht der Wald ausschließlich als romantisches Konstrukt aus unberührter Natur und kulturellem Sehnsuchtsbereich auf, da ist nie die Rede vom Nutzwald. Warum sonst gibt es die Wegbreitenbeschränkung ausschließlich im Wald und nicht auf den Feldern und Wiesen?

Insofern finde ich die Kritik am modernen mechanisierten Bewirtschaften von Wäldern legitim und man muss nicht gleich zu Sense und Dreschflegel greifen. Andererseits könnte man sich aber auch der Realität stellen und zugeben, Wald ist beides, Nutzwald und in engen Grenzen geduldete Natur. Dann muss auch abgewägt werden, wie weit darf die Bewirtschaftung gehen und wie weit muss der Schutz des Waldes als Restnatur für kommende Generationen zu seinem Recht kommen.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Aber in der Debatte gegen die Mountainbiker taucht der Wald ausschließlich als romantisches Konstrukt aus unberührter Natur und kulturellem Sehnsuchtsbereich auf, da ist nie die Rede vom Nutzwald.



Sehr wahr! 

Dummerweise wird es tatsächlich in der Kombination auch gegen uns verwendet: was der arme Wald alles leisten muss! Und jetzt auch noch die Biker! Wir kamen halt als letzte dazu, sind die "Neuen". 

Die Wanderer haben ein- bis zweihundert Jahre Vorsprung...


----------



## keroson (10. November 2013)

Da ich an Herrn Pix wohl keine Fragen mehr auf abgeordnetenwatch stellen kann, kann das einer von euch mach?
Folgendes bleibt bei mir offen:

1.    Sie verweisen immer wieder auf die lokale Ausnahmen, und das obwohl es
extrem schwierig ist, solche Trails auszuweisen. Das sollte Ihnen doch
eigentlich bewusst sein, da Sie das MTB-Projekt in Kirchzarten mit betreuen
wollten (âmit Argusaugenâ).  Wenn selbst im (ehemaligen) Mountainbike âMekkaâ Kirchzarten bis heute kein legaler Trail ausgeschildert werden kann, wieso soll das dann
anderswo leichter gehen? 
2.    Was wollen Sie und Ihre Partei machen, damit hier BÃ¼rokratische
HÃ¼rden abgebaut werden?
 3.    Wenn Gemeinden Trails auszeichnen wollen, mÃ¼ssen Sie dafÃ¼r haften.
Ist deshalb die 2Meter Regel nicht das grÃ¶Ãte BÃ¼rokratische Hindernis,
weil die Haftungsfrage ohne die Regel gar kein Thema wÃ¤re, da der Weg
sowieso fÃ¼r MTBer erlaubt wÃ¤re?
4.    In wie weit macht das Pilotprojekt Fortschritte? Ist es abzusehen, wann
hier der erste Meter Trail ausgezeichnet wird?
5.    In Ihrem Wahlkreis hat mittlerweile ca. jeder 50. BÃ¼rger die Petition
gegen die 2Meter Regel unterschrieben. Das sind die BÃ¼rger, die Sie als
Direktkandidat in den Landtag gewÃ¤hlt haben. Ist das nicht ausreichen,
dass Sie sich fundiert mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen und nicht nur die
vorgegebenen Textbausteine Ihre Fraktion wiederholen? 

Bitte schreibt das ganze ein bisschen um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (10. November 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> Da ich an Herrn Pix wohl keine Fragen mehr auf abgeordnetenwatch stellen kann, kann das einer von euch mach?
> Folgendes bleibt bei mir offen:
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja H.Pix u.a. gefragt: "Würden Sie mir zustimmen, daß es diese Möglichkeit de facto nicht gibt oder wie erklären Sie sich, daß es nicht mehr Ausnahmen gibt oder kennen Sie weitere Beispiele? Die Ausweisung im Schwarzwald ist bisher ja auch nur eine Absichtserklärung bei der die Mountainbiker nicht einmal eingebunden werden. Und Widerstand wurde hier bereits angekündigt!"

Er antwortet auf solche Fragen nicht! Zudem weiß ich aus sicherer Quelle, daß er intern bei den Grünen die Devise ausgibt, nicht im Detail auf unsere Fragen einzugehen und uns mit Textbausteinen abzuspeisen.

Daher unterstelle ich H.Pix, daß er weder an einer ehrlichen Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema interessiert ist, noch sich jemals in seiner -hm nennen wir es Ideologie- umstimmen lassen wird.

Öffentlich ist das anhand seiner Antworten bzw. seiner Verweigerung von Antworten zu erkennen. Deshalb gibt es für mich dort nichts mehr zu tun. Ich konzentriere mich lieber auf die Abgeordneten, von denen ich hoffe, daß sie dazu zu bewegen sind, sich mit dem Thema ernsthaft zu beschäftigen oder wenn klar wird das sie das nicht tun, dies wenigstens öffentlich zu machen.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. November 2013)

Man muss schon den Eindruck haben, dass man sich dort derzeit an Kohl'schem Aussitzen versucht. Das sollten wir ihnen so unbequem wie möglich machen.


----------



## TTT (11. November 2013)

Die sitzen auf einer Herdplatte und da wird das Aussitzen ganz schön unbequem, zumind. wenn wir die so langsam mal einschalten.


----------



## MissQuax (11. November 2013)

Die negativen Erfahrungen des Grünen Siegfried Lehmann 

und dann wieder die Story von den tödlichen Unfällen im Wald - diesmal allerdings mit konkreter Quellenangabe! Ob die Stuttgarter Nachrichten die Zahlen/Fakten noch liefern können? Wenn Herr Lehmann sogar das genaue Datum angibt, MUSS ja wohl was dran sein an der Sache, oder??? 

Ansonsten wieder das schon bekannte Blabla ...


----------



## Athabaske (11. November 2013)

Nein, es ist immer dieselbe "Recherche" der SN, derselbe Unfall auf einer breiten Asphaltstrasse und somit auch dieselben persönlichen Erfahrungen...


----------



## franzam (11. November 2013)

Bei solchen MdLs kann man kann wirklich nur hoffen, dass die Grünen auch bald aus der Regierung fliegen  

"Präventiver Gesundheitsschutz"....-da gäbs andere Sachen


----------



## Muckymu (11. November 2013)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ansonsten wieder das schon bekannte Blabla ...



Und schon hat er sich zwei Rückfragen gefangen...

Aber vermutlich sind ihm mit der letzten Antwort die Textblöcke ausgegangen und jetzt kann er nicht mehr antworten.


----------



## keroson (11. November 2013)

Hammerhart... mit solchen Dilletanten zu diskutieren :O


----------



## powderJO (11. November 2013)

vielleicht sollte man eine zeitung mal gezielt auf die abenteuerlichen begrüpndungen der grünen hetzen. alles unter dem gesichtspunkt" regierungsfähigkeit der grünen im allgemeinen" "bewusste täuschung von bürgern" oder so... hat wer kontakte zu einem eher konservativ eingestellten journalisten?


----------



## Muckymu (11. November 2013)

...ich weis, das wäre doch wieder sowas wie anprangern...

könnte man nicht die Antworten und die entsprechenden Gegenargumente auf EIN Blatt bringen?
Heute versteckt sich die Diskussion in unzähligen Fragen und Antworten verschiedenster Personen.
So in etwa:

Gefährdungsvermutung:


> S.Lehmann: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/siegfried_lehmann-597-44466.html
> Da der Mountainbikesport besonders im unübersichtlichen und topographisch anspruchsvollen Waldgebieten (dies ist der Regelfall) aufgrund der doch beachtlichen Fahrgeschwindigkeit zu einer erheblichen Gefährdung von Wanderern führt, ist eine Regulierung der Wegenutzung schon aus Gründen des präventiven Gesundheitsschutzes notwendig.
> 
> R.Pix http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460.html#questions:
> Hinsichtlich der Unfallzahlen unter Beteiligung von Mountainbikern/-innen liegt für Baden-Württemberg keine Unfallstatistik vor, aus der diese spezifischen Informationen direkt entnommen werden könnten.


  Tatsachenverdrehung:


> immer wieder zu teils schweren, in mehreren Fällen sogar tödlichen Unfällen mit Radfahrern im Wald gekommen.
> Filius: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_filius-597-44470.html#questions
> Die Information über "schwere, teil tödliche Unfälle" geht aus der Statistik des Ministeriums für ländlichen Raum und VerbraucherInnen-Schutz hervor, welche in der Drucksache 15/3726 des baden-württembergischen Landtags aufgegriffen wird.
> 
> ...



  Lobby:


> Bonde : http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/media.pdffile.14832cff-ac72-4cb2-8796-fe04bf116db4.original.media
> Die Wanderverbände in Baden-Württemberg lehnen eine Aufhebung der 2-m-Regelung deshalb nachdrücklich ab


Tatsachenverdrehung:


> Filius:  http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/juergen_filius-597-44470.html#questions
> Wenn es aber nachweislich zu Unfällen in den Wäldern kommt, unterliegen die WaldbesitzerInnen einer Verkehrssicherungspflicht
> 
> Das BHG hat im Urteil vom 02. Oktober 2012 VI ZR 311-11 festgestellt: Da der Waldbesucher den Wald auf eigene Gefahr nutzt,
> ist eine Haftung des Waldbesitzers für waldtypische Gefahren ausgeschlossen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (11. November 2013)

Das finde ich eine super Idee, Dominik!

Vielleicht kann man den Beitrag so gestalten, daß er einfach zu kopieren und dann von jedem zu ergänzen ist. Z.B. in der Form:
- Aussage: xxx
  - Gegenargument 1: yyy

Hättest Du Lust dazu, ich würde dann gegebenenfalls ergänzen.


----------



## HelmutK (11. November 2013)

Ihr könnt Euch auch gerne hier bedienen

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldwegenutzung_im_Spannungsverhaltnis.pdf


----------



## keroson (11. November 2013)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/siegfried_lehmann-597-44466--f409304.html#q409304

bitte auf "Beim eintreffen einer Nachticht benachrichtige" klicken und Email einfügen


----------



## Muckymu (11. November 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ihr könnt Euch auch gerne hier bedienen
> 
> http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldwegenutzung_im_Spannungsverhaltnis.pdf



Hallo Helmut,

mir geht es mittlerweile vor allem darum, den Herren und Damen Politikern ihre Ignoranz und Befangenheit aufzuzeigen.
Die Argumente haben andere (ihr) schon ausführlich und hervorragend aufbereitet.
Es muss unbequem werden, sich ohne stichhaltige Begründung hinter die 2m Regel zu stellen.


----------



## keroson (11. November 2013)

Und es geht weiter, diesmal hat Herr Lehmann aber schnell geantwortet:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44466--f410093.html#q410093

mal schauen ob ich da auch antworten darf:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Lehmann,
> 
> bezüglich Ihrer Antwort an Herrn Jäger habe ich weitere Frage:
> 
> ...


----------



## TTT (11. November 2013)

Klasse! Ich habe auch schon nachgehakt
Mit solch einer dumpfen Desinformation kommen die bei mir nicht durch!
Sollten dann morgen online sein!


----------



## keroson (11. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Klasse! Ich habe auch schon nachgehakt
> Mit solch einer dumpfen Desinformation kommen die bei mir nicht durch!
> Sollten dann morgen online sein!



ich darf heute leider da nicht mehr antworten  Aber vielleicht will ja jemand anders die Fragen übernehmen


----------



## pezolived (12. November 2013)

> *52.055* Unterstützer
> *30.486* in Baden-Württemberg


Hey, die 52.000 geknackt und niemand nimmt Notiz!
Seid ihr etwa schon satt oddawas!


----------



## Muckymu (12. November 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> Und es geht weiter, diesmal hat Herr Lehmann aber schnell geantwortet...



Seines Zeichens Berufschullehrer.

Gerade von ihm würde ich erwarten, dass ihm bewusst ist, dass Jugendliche ihre Herausforderungen suchen und brauchen.

Gerade er sollte froh sein, wenn wenigstens ein paar von den Jungs nicht vor der Glotze oder im Netz verdummen. 

Aber wenigstens stellt er sich der Diskussion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (12. November 2013)

er verweigert sich aber der weiteren diskussion - bezeichnenderweise wieder mit einen unprüfbaren behauptung: es hätten ihn viele "ehrverletzende mails" erreicht. 

und wieder einmal widerhole ich mich: die diskussion mit unseren politikern ist fruchtlos - die sind in aller regel intellktuell gar nicht in der lage dazu. das einzige, was sie zur "einsicht" bewegen kann ist der drohende verlust von macht oder / und geld.


----------



## damage0099 (12. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> die diskussion mit unseren politikern ist fruchtlos - die sind in aller regel intellktuell gar nicht in der lage dazu. das einzige, was sie zur "einsicht" bewegen kann ist der drohende verlust von macht oder / und geld.



irgendwie sehe ich das auch so!


----------



## Athabaske (12. November 2013)

...was wäre die Alternative zur Diskussion?

Es ist sehr wichtig zu sehen, wie wenig tatsächliche Argumente vorgebracht werden, das kann bei zukünftigen Gesprächen hilfreich sein. Der eine oder andere Journalist stolpert vielleicht auch darüber. Aber dazu muss nachgehakt und Interesse gezeigt werden.

Welche Alternativen hätte man stattdessen?


----------



## Muckymu (12. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Welche Alternativen hätte man stattdessen?



Herr Lehmann ist aus Radolfzell. Ich hätte gute Lust, mit ihm mal an der Mole ein Kaffe zu trinken. Oder ein kleine Runde über den Schiener Berg fahren. Die Jungs müssen mal aus den Plenarsälen raus ins echte Leben.

Aber das birgt halt die Gefahr, dass man seine Haltung ändern müsste...


----------



## powderJO (12. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...was wäre die Alternative zur Diskussion?
> 
> Es ist sehr wichtig zu sehen, wie wenig tatsächliche Argumente vorgebracht werden, das kann bei zukünftigen Gesprächen hilfreich sein. Der eine oder andere Journalist stolpert vielleicht auch darüber. Aber dazu muss nachgehakt und Interesse gezeigt werden.
> 
> Welche Alternativen hätte man stattdessen?



imho hilft nur, ihnen so viel druck zumachen, dass sie ernsthaft fürchten müssen, stimmen zu verlieren. passiert doch prima über die petition. 

dazu noch nicht darauf warten, dass ein journalist über das thema stolpert, sondern journalisten gezielt auf die dummheit der argumente ansetzen, sie darauf aufmerksam machen, wie sachfremd unsere politiker agieren, wie plump sie versuchen, bürger zu täuschen etc ...

habe ja gestern schon gefragt, ob einer der ortsansässigen einen konservativen journailsiten kennt - das thema sollte auch angesichts der gerade von kretschmann vorgetragenen neuausrichtung der grünen (weg von der verbotspartei) ein gefundenes fressen sein ...


hessen hat das imho ziemlich deutlich gezeigt: erst als der druck von außen von allen seiten so hoch war, dass plötzlich alle parteien sich die stimmen krallen wollten, kippten die ersten um und distanzierten sich plötzlich vom vorher doch als ach so toll gelobten entwurf der ministerin puttrich ...


----------



## TTT (12. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Seines Zeichens Berufschullehrer.
> 
> Gerade von ihm würde ich erwarten, dass ihm bewusst ist, dass Jugendliche ihre Herausforderungen suchen und brauchen.
> 
> ...



Tut er nicht mehr:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/siegfried_lehmann-597-44466--f410095.html#q410095

Erst unsachliche Arguemente bringen (Zeitungsberichte, die nichts mit der Sache zu tun haben), den unangenehmen Fragen ausweichen (Verhältnismäßigkeit) und sich dann beleidigt zurückziehen, wenn man sich mit den Antworten nicht zufrieden gibt!

Ich präferiere mittlerweile die juristische Lösung (Klage) oder eine großangelegte Kampagne der Radfahrverbände zur Abwahl der Grünen bei der nächsten Landtagswahl, wenn in den anderen Parteien mehr Unterstützung da sein sollte!
Die Grünen scheinen an einer inhaltlichen Diskussion nicht interessiert (Ausnahme vielleicht H.Özdemir). 
- Jegliche Fragen zur juristischen Rechtfertigung wurden bisher ignoriert!
- Jeglicher Nachweis von Gefährdungen oder Unfällen bleibt aus, schlimmer noch, es scheint nicht zu interessieren!
- Erfahrungen anderer Bundesländer interessieren nicht, statt dessen wird versucht mit neuen Pilotprojekten Zeit zu gewinnen!
- Es wird an unwahren Behauptungen festgehalten, obwohl seit Monaten darauf hingewiesen wird (Verkehrssicherungspflicht, tödliche Unfälle, Bewährung ohne Vergleiche oder Statistiken,...)

Letzlich ist bei den Wanderverbänden mehr Bereitschaft zu spüren, sich auf eine inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung einzulassen, obwohl die Interessen eigentlich konträrer sein sollten und die Meinungen über den jahrelangen Status Quo wesentlich festgefahrener sind. Aber mit der grundsätzlichen Bereitschaft zum Gespräch und der ehrlichen Auseinandersetzung mit Argumenten besteht die Chance auf eine Einigung und ein nicht nur friedvolles Miteinander sonder sogar langfristig auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit! Aber was hilft das, wenn ideologische Betonköpfe in der Politik jegliche inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung verweigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (12. November 2013)

Hui, Herr Lehmann geht jetzt aber echt steil....
Ich denke, eine gewisse Meinungsfestigkeit ist für einen Politiker eine Art Schlüsselqualifikation. Von daher ist vermutlich nicht mehr zu erwarten. 

Vielleicht sollten wir mal überlegen, inwieweit wir das Thema illegaler Streckenbau im Wald und tatsächliche Thematik 2m-Regel für die Allgemeinheit besser differenzieren können. Ich persönlich finde die Baumaßnahmen auf meinen Hometrails persönlich auch alles andere als optimal, kenne aber die Gründe (mangel an offiziellen Strecken, jugendlicher Sturm und Drang) und kann - auch sicher aufgrund meiner MTB-Affinität - dafür Verständnis aufbringen. Für einen Wanderer, Spaziergänger usw. ist das viel viel schwieriger. Ich denke hier müssen wir an unserer Darstellung vielleicht auch klarer Position beziehen. Für mich ist der Vergleich zwischen Tourenfahrer und DH so als ob man Wanderer mit Kletterern vergleichen würde, kein Mensch würde die in einen Topf werfen...


----------



## TTT (12. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Ich denke hier müssen wir an unserer Darstellung vielleicht auch klarer Position beziehen. Für mich ist der Vergleich zwischen Tourenfahrer und DH so als ob man Wanderer mit Kletterern vergleichen würde, kein Mensch würde die in einen Topf werfen...



In der Darstellung in der Öffentlichkeit ist das sicher wichtig! In der Darstellung gegenüber der (grünen) Politik unnötig, da ich mittlerweile davon ausgehe, daß die sich mit der Sache überhaupt nicht auseinandersetzen wollen (s. mein Posting oben). Da muß man erst mal höheren Druck aufbauen, um mit denen überhaupt in ein ernsthaftes Gespräch zu kommen. Textbausteine und gewandte Formulierungen um den Fragen aus dem Weg zu gehen, mehr kommt da seit Monaten nicht. Der einzige Erfolg: Ihre Lügen -ich formuliere das jetzt mal so hart- werden weniger häufig in der Öffentlichkeit vorgetragen und ihre Glaubwürdigkeit hat bei denen, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen massiv gelitten.


----------



## Muckymu (12. November 2013)

Ich konnte nicht an mich halten und hab an seine Landtagsadresse gechrieben. Vieleicht ließ er es, aber eine Antwort würd mich echt überraschen...



> Sehr geehrter Herr Lehmann,
> 
> mit bedauern lese ich, dass Sie einer weiteren Diskussion nicht zur Verfügung stehen.
> Das was Sie als ungerechtfertigt und ehrverletzend empfinden, erlebe ich manchmal im Wald.
> ...







> _Sehr geehrter Herr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Athabaske (12. November 2013)

..bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber man sollte immer das Persönliche vom Inhaltlichen zu trennen versuchen.

Sonst sind wir schnell wieder bei der Ehrverletzung und Beleidigung...


----------



## Athabaske (12. November 2013)

Mittlerweile werden die Anfragen, beispielsweise an Hr. Lehmann, wieder wegen zu großer Anzahl an Fragen abgelehnt...

Wie soll man da mit sachlichen Nachfragen durchkommen?

Selbst auf Nachfrage können mir die Moderatoren nicht begründen, warum andererseits (diplomatisch formuliert) sehr einfach gestrickte Anfragen ins Portal gestellt werden. (bestes Beispiel "warum soll ich bei der nächsten Wahl ParteiX wählen?", wurde zugelassen...)


----------



## powderJO (12. November 2013)

ich finde die anfrage vollkommen ok und gut so. er wurde nicht beleidigt, man spürt aber, dass man sich ärgert wie ein (um dem berufsbild des herrn abgeordneten gerecht zu werden) dummer schulbub abgebügelt zu werden. eventuell dringt es ja so dann auch bei ihm durch, dass man so zwar eventuell vor einer aufgrund notendrucks lammfrommen klasse bestehen kann, aber nicht vor mündigen bürgern.


----------



## Muckymu (12. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ..bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber man sollte immer das Persönliche vom Inhaltlichen zu trennen versuchen.
> 
> Sonst sind wir schnell wieder bei der Ehrverletzung und Beleidigung...



ich arbeite ständig an mir, denn ich bin gerne mal etwas "überdeutlich"...

Allerdings ist es von ihm beleidigend, wenn er meine Fragen als absurd abtut. 
Wenn ich ihn auffordere, ernsthaft und gründlich zu argumentieren, so sollte dies keine Beleidigung oder Ehrverletzung darstellen.

Obwohl ich ihn schon gerne an seiner Politikerehre packen würde, um endlich mal saubere Arbeit geliefert zu bekommen.


----------



## damage0099 (12. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Politikerehre <=> saubere Arbeit



Das beist sich irgendwie...


----------



## client (12. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ...Politikerehre ....



Das Thema sollten wir hier nicht weiter vertiefen. Die haben keine Ehre, deshalb kann man sie auch an dergleichen nicht packen.
"Mit mir wird es keine Autobahnmaut geben.." 

Das FDP Beispiel ist der Maßstab. Auch wir können ganz viel an der Stimmung für oder gegen eine Partei mitarbeiten. 
Dadurch könnte aus einer Partei mit zweistelligen Wahlergebnissen in nur vier Jahre eine APO werden.
Meine Stimme hatten die Grünen früher einmal aber derzeit ist diese Partei ein Musterbeispiel für Bevormundung und Besserwissergehabe.
Die Fortschreibung der Grünen Erfolgsgeschicht scheitert an der fehlenden Einsicht, dass das Jahr 2013 nicht die gleichen Maßstäbe verträgt, wie die Zeit als es bereits eine besondere Auszeichnung war mit Strickzeug im Bundestag einzuziehen.
Umweltschutz und Waldschutz kann im Jahr 2013 in vielen Formen gelebt werden. Mountainbiken ist eine Form davon; auch auf schmalen Waldwegen.


----------



## TTT (12. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Das Thema sollten wir hier nicht weiter vertiefen. Die haben keine Ehre, deshalb kann man sie auch an dergleichen nicht packen.
> "Mit mir wird es keine Autobahnmaut geben.."



Ich verstehe solche Aussagen aber sie helfen uns nicht weiter!

Eine Frage ist auf jeden Fall mal noch durchgekommen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/siegfried_lehmann-597-44466--f410179.html#q410179


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (12. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich verstehe solche Aussagen aber sie helfen uns nicht weiter!
> 
> Eine Frage ist auf jeden Fall mal noch durchgekommen:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/siegfried_lehmann-597-44466--f410179.html#q410179



Und die ist nicht so ganz ohne. Hat es in sich. 

Zu Abgeordnetenwatch: Ich finde die Plattform kanalisiert ganz schön die Zuschriften und Fragen. Ich glaube nicht, daß da ganz objektiv betrachtet wird, was gefragt werden darf und was nicht.


----------



## powderJO (12. November 2013)

jede wette, es niemals beleidigende, ehrverletzende mails und briefe gegeben.


----------



## Muckymu (12. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Zu Abgeordnetenwatch: Ich finde die Plattform kanalisiert ganz schön die Zuschriften und Fragen. Ich glaube nicht, daß da ganz objektiv betrachtet wird, was gefragt werden darf und was nicht.



Bevor ich mich für einen Benachrichtigung eingetragen habe, warteten 2 Personen auf Nachricht.

Nachdem ich mich eingetragen habe(+F5), waren es immer noch 2 Personen.

Und ich kann meine Adresse sooft eintragen wie ich will- vorher kam immer eine Notiz "Diese Adresse wurde bereits eingetragen"

Bin ich jetzt bei AW auf der Ignore List?


----------



## Athabaske (12. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich verstehe solche Aussagen aber sie helfen uns nicht weiter!
> 
> Eine Frage ist auf jeden Fall mal noch durchgekommen:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/siegfried_lehmann-597-44466--f410179.html#q410179





Sehr gut geschrieben!


----------



## TTT (12. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ..bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber man sollte immer das Persönliche vom Inhaltlichen zu trennen versuchen.
> 
> Sonst sind wir schnell wieder bei der Ehrverletzung und Beleidigung...



Da hast Du sicher Recht!
Andererseits muß man auch sagen, daß H.Lehmann hier mehrfach Belege vorgelegt hat, die mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben. Da kann man schon von Unredlichkeit sprechen! Weiter hat er auch nicht im Ansatz versucht, den Kern der Fragen von Muckymu zu beantworten, sondern hat die Chance ergriffen um die etwas emotionellen Fragen ins absurde und lächerliche zu ziehen. Da würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Zuschriften, die er als ehrverletztend empfindet schärfer waren?

Nichts desto trotz müssen wir versuchen sachlicher zu bleiben, wenngleich man uns den Zorn über den Umgang abspüren darf:



> Papst Gregor der Große wiederentdeckt von Georg Schramm:
> 
> Die Vernunft kann sich mit größerer Wucht dem Bösen entgegenstellen, wenn der Zorn ihr dienstbar zur Hand geht.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DeCeV_DyZs#t=16


----------



## keroson (12. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich verstehe solche Aussagen aber sie helfen uns nicht weiter!
> 
> Eine Frage ist auf jeden Fall mal noch durchgekommen:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/siegfried_lehmann-597-44466--f410179.html#q410179



und die hier auch: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44461--f410167.html#q410167


----------



## Athabaske (12. November 2013)

Der Abgeordnete Lehmann ist ein sehr spezieller Fall, da stimme ich Dir zu.

Gerne hätte ich ihn noch gefragt, inwiefern der Bestand von Gelbbauchunken durch die Befahrung von schmalen Wegen mit dem Fahrrad gefährdet ist...


----------



## TTT (12. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich für einen Benachrichtigung eingetragen habe, warteten 2 Personen auf Nachricht.
> 
> Nachdem ich mich eingetragen habe(+F5), waren es immer noch 2 Personen.
> 
> ...



Nein, das ist immer so. Du mußt die Seite verlassen und erneut aufrufen!


----------



## TTT (12. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Der Abgeordnete Lehmann ist ein sehr spezieller Fall, da stimme ich Dir zu.



Der Abgeordnete Pix regt mich viel mehr auf! Dessen erklärte Absicht ist es, uns mit oberflächlichen Textbausteinen abzuspeisen und sich auf keinen Fall auf juristische Details einzulassen. Genau das geschiet hier nun seit mehreren Monaten und es scheint nicht so, als wolle man das ändern. Er ist also nicht an einer ehrlichen Auseinandersetzung interessiert!
(Ich würde diese Behauptung nicht aufstellen, wenn ich sie nicht nötigenfalls vor Gericht beweisen könnte)
Dieses Verhalten empfinde ich als herabwürdigend und wer denkt, so mit seinen Wählern umgehen zu können hat verdient, wenn ihn der Zorn des Volkes trifft. Das mag nun schlau sein oder nicht aber auch ich als Wähler habe ein Ehrgefühl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (12. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Der Abgeordnete Pix regt mich viel mehr auf! Dessen erklärte Absicht ist es, uns mit oberflächlichen Textbausteinen abzuspeisen und sich auf keinen Fall auf juristische Details einzulassen. Genau das geschiet hier nun seit mehreren Monaten und es scheint nicht so, als wolle man das ändern. Er ist also nicht an einer ehrlichen Auseinandersetzung interessiert!
> (Ich würde diese Behauptung nicht aufstellen, wenn ich sie nicht nötigenfalls vor Gericht beweisen könnte)
> Dieses Verhalten empfinde ich als herabwürdigend und wer denkt, so mit seinen Wählern umgehen zu können hat verdient, wenn ihn der Zorn des Volkes trifft. Das mag nun schlau sein oder nicht aber auch ich als Wähler habe ein Ehrgefühl!



Schau Dir mal Politdebatten, den Bundestag und diverse Politiker an. Was machen die alle? Genau das oben beschriebene. Immer und zu jeder Zeit. Vorgefertigte, oberflächliche Bausteine, kunstvoll und nichtssagend vorgetragen. Das ist Politik bzw Schauspielerei.

Wenn die was auf der Kante hätten, müssten die nicht Doktorarbeiten fälschen.


----------



## TTT (12. November 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> und die hier auch: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44461--f410167.html#q410167





Eine bisher in dieser Angelegenheit unbeleckte Abgeordnete mit der Erinnerung an die eigenen Versprechen einfach nur an den Runden Tisch bitten, das ist clever! Und fair! Und Brücken bauend! ...

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob wenigstens hier die Hand nicht ausgeschlagen wird.


----------



## TTT (12. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal Politdebatten, den Bundestag und diverse Politiker an. Was machen die alle? Genau das oben beschriebene. Immer und zu jeder Zeit. Vorgefertigte, oberflächliche Bausteine, kunstvoll und nichtssagend vorgetragen. Das ist Politik bzw Schauspielerei.
> 
> Wenn die was auf der Kante hätten, müssten die nicht Doktorarbeiten fälschen.



Das schlimme ist, die haben was auf der Kante! Der Wähler bestätigt doch regelmäßig das die, die die (wow, 3x "die") Wahrheit nicht aussprechen die meisten Stimmen bekommen. Nur müssen wir zeigen, daß wir als "Bürgerbewegung"
1. mehr Substanz fordern und
2. auch in der Lage sind dies zu beurteilen und
3. auch nachhaltig dran zu bleiben!

1. und 2. beweisen wir gerade, 3. steht uns noch bevor!


----------



## TTT (12. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Und die ist nicht so ganz ohne. Hat es in sich.
> 
> Zu Abgeordnetenwatch: Ich finde die Plattform kanalisiert ganz schön die Zuschriften und Fragen. Ich glaube nicht, daß da ganz objektiv betrachtet wird, was gefragt werden darf und was nicht.



Die Erfahrung habe ich noch nicht gemacht! Es gibt aber ein paar Dinge zu beachten:
- Es müssen Fragen gestellt werden (nicht nur rethorische)
- Der Fragesteller muß Behauptungen belegen (der Abgeordnete nicht)
- Abgeordnete können Fragestellungen zu bestimmten Themen sperren, dann hat man keine Chance mehr, was aber am Abgeordneten und den Regeln von Abgeordnetenwatch.de liegt und nicht an der Zensur
- Natürlich muß auch ein gewisser Umgangston gewahrt sein, was so mancher aus öffentlichen Foren nicht so gewohnt ist


----------



## keroson (12. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Eine bisher in dieser Angelegenheit unbeleckte Abgeordnete mit der Erinnerung an die eigenen Versprechen einfach nur an den Runden Tisch bitten, das ist clever! Und fair! Und Brücken bauend! ...
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob wenigstens hier die Hand nicht ausgeschlagen wird.



Ich muss Herr Lehmann leider in einem Punkt recht geben. Es werden derzeit Mauern gebaut, die immer weiter hochgezogen werden. Das ist irgendwann nicht mehr Zielführend. Nachtürlich wissen die doch auch, dass sie mit den Textbausteinen irgendwann nicht mehr weiter kommen...

Da wir mit Argumenten gegen die 2-Meter Regel anscheinend auch nicht weiter kommen, kann man ja mal versuchen den Politikern Brücken zu bauen, ohne nach Ihrer (vom Landesministerium vorgegebenen) Meinung zur 2-Meter Regel zu fragen


----------



## TTT (12. November 2013)

Meine Fragen an H.Lehmann wurden nicht zugelassen. Ich habe zwar Einspruch erhoben, glaube aber nicht an eine Zulassung. Deswegen stelle ich den Text einfach mal hier rein:

Sehr geehrter Herr Lehmann,

ich muß mich schon wundern über Ihre Belege gegen die 2m-Regel!
 Zunächst verweisen Sie auf einen tödlichen Unfall, der nun gar nichts
 mit Waldwegen unter 2m zu tun hat, dann verwenden Sie auf Nachfrage zwei
 Zeitungsberichte (SWP und Esslinger Zeitung), die Fälle schildern, die
 auch nach der Aufhebung der 2m-Regel illegal bleiben würden!
 1. Glauben Sie nicht, daß es der Sache dienlich wäre, hier ehrlich zu
 argumentieren?
 2. Was halten Sie von der Behauptung, daß es durch die Abschaffung eines
 pauschalen Verbotes einfacher wäre, die restlichen lokalen Probleme mit
 dem Konsens der großen Masse an Radfahrern in den Griff zu bekommen?
 Wenn ich mir Ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen und den dritten
 Zeitungsbericht anschaue und Ihrer Argumentation folge, daß die großen
 Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zwischen Wanderer und Radfahrer so gefährlich
 sind, dann frage ich Sie:
 3. Warum passieren dann nicht ständig Unfälle sich begegnender
 Radfahrer, die ja dann einen viel höheren Geschwindigkeitsunterschied
 aufweisen?
 4. oder liegt es einfach daran, daß Sie aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung mit
 einem Mountainbike die Geschwindigkeit und das Bremsvermögen einfach
 falsch einschätzen?
 5. Wenn es jedoch tatsächlich zu gefährlichen Situationen kommen sollte,
 und dies ein pauschales Verbot einer Nutzergruppe rechtfertigt, würden Sie
 mir dann bitte erklären, warum dann nicht Autos auf gemeinsam mit
 Radfahrern benutzten Straßen verboten werden? Denn im Gegensatz zu Ihren
 subjektiven Empfindungen sind hier Gefährdungen durch Unfälle hinreichend
 belegt! Kann dies daran liegen, daß für die Einschränkung persönlicher
 Rechte im Grundgesetz die Verhältnismäßigkeit gefordert wird?
 6. Welches sind die juristisch "wichtigen Gründe"(BWaldG) im Sinne der
 Verhältnismäßigkeit des Grundgesetzes?

In der Hoffnung auf eine ehrliche inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung mit meinen Fragen freue ich mich auf eine Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (12. November 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> Ich muss Herr Lehmann leider in einem Punkt recht geben. Es werden derzeit Mauern gebaut, die immer weiter hochgezogen werden. Das ist irgendwann nicht mehr Zielführend. Nachtürlich wissen die doch auch, dass sie mit den Textbausteinen irgendwann nicht mehr weiter kommen...
> 
> Da wir mit Argumenten gegen die 2-Meter Regel anscheinend auch nicht weiter kommen, kann man ja mal versuchen den Politikern Brücken zu bauen, ohne nach Ihrer (vom Landesministerium vorgegebenen) Meinung zur 2-Meter Regel zu fragen



Da gebe ich Dir Recht! Daß aber ausgerechnet H.Lehmann, der Fragen als absurd bezeichnet und mit falschen Belegen zu täuschen versucht, den Vorwurf erhebt, Mauern würden hochgezogen, das hat dann schon eine gewisse Komik!


----------



## Muckymu (12. November 2013)

Ich wiederspreche Genosse Lehmann.

Das Mäuerchen haben seinesgleichen mal gebaut um den Lebensraum der Rotsocken zu schützen.

Ausgebaut zur Mauer haben es ebenfalls seinesgleichen weil sie dachten, der kleine Hangrutsch könnte durch ein bischen verdrehte Rethorik aufgehalten werden.

Und so richtig armiert haben seinesgleichen die Mauer, als sie ein Konsenspapier entwickelt haben, ohne den nahenden Murenabgang zu bemerken.

Jetzt wo alles holpert und poltert wird gejammert und geblockt.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (12. November 2013)

Wie lautet ein beliebtes Vorurteil gegenüber Lehrern  ?



> Lehrer wissen alles und vor allem besser



Trifft 100% auf Berufsschullehrer Lehmann zu.


----------



## Muckymu (13. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Zu Abgeordnetenwatch: Ich finde die Plattform kanalisiert ganz schön die Zuschriften und Fragen. Ich glaube nicht, daß da ganz objektiv betrachtet wird, was gefragt werden darf und was nicht.



Ich hab denen geschrieben, dass die Qualität der Antworten irgendwie bewertet werden sollte. Die Antwort war sehr vernünftig:



			
				Dominik per Mail schrieb:
			
		

> > Hallo Abgeordnetenwatch,
> 
> grundsätzlich finde ich eure Seite ein große Hilfe um die Kluft zwischen
> Politik und Bevölkerung zu verkleinern.
> ...





			
				Abgeordnetenwatch per Mail schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dominik,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung zu abgeordnetenwatch.de.
> 
> ...


----------



## muddymartin (13. November 2013)

Der SAV lässt die Hosen runter....

http://presse.albverein.net/2013/11/12/die-zwei-meter-regelung-muss-bleiben/

Da wirds m.M. nach schwer mit Konsensfindung und rundem Tisch. Auch hier wieder Behauptungen ohne Angabe von Sachverhalten oder Statistiken. Einfach arm.
Wenn ich Sätze lese wie "Dass es rücksichtsvolle Radfahrer gibt, wird keineswegs bestritten, aber die Erfahrung zeigt leider, dass es der Mehrzahl von Mountainbikern vor allem auf Tempo ankommt" bekomme ich Ausschlag.


----------



## damage0099 (13. November 2013)

"Dr. Hans-Ulrich Rauchfuß" (wird schwer zu überzeugen sein):

Wikipedia:


Hans-Ulrich Rauchfuß (* 1. März 1950 in Stuttgart) ist ein Funktionär der deutschen Wanderbewegung.

Rauchfuß studierte Pharmazie in Würzburg und Medizin an der Universität Ulm. Seit seiner Promotion zum Dr. med. im Jahr 1984 ist er als selbständiger Apotheker tätig.

Rauchfuß wohnt seit 1986 in Plochingen und ist dort seit 1991 Gemeinderat und derzeit Fraktionssprecher der Bürgervereinigung-Freie Wähler. Zudem ist er stellvertretender ehrenamtlicher Bürgermeister von Plochingen. *Im Jahr 2001 wurde Rauchfuß Vorsitzender des Schwäbischen Albvereins*, des größten deutschen Gebirgswandervereins. *Seit 2007 amtiert er auch als Präsident des Deutschen Wanderverbands*. Außerdem gehört er dem *Vorstand des Landesnaturschutzverbandes Baden-Württemberg* an.


Ehrungen:

    2010: Verdienstkreuz am Bande der Bundesrepublik Deutschland

(Der Verdienstorden der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, umgangssprachlich Bundesverdienstkreuz oder Bundesverdienstorden genannt, ist die einzige allgemeine Verdienstauszeichnung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Das Bundesverdienstkreuz wird für besondere Leistungen auf politischem, wirtschaftlichem, kulturellem, geistigem oder ehrenamtlichem Gebiet verliehen.)


----------



## Muckymu (13. November 2013)

wie sieht es denn beim Schwarzwaldverein aus?
Ich hatte das Gefühl, die öffnen sich etwas.

Gibt es bei denen etwas, womit man eine evtl. Annäherung unterstützen könnte?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. November 2013)

> http://presse.albverein.net/2013/11/12/die-zwei-meter-regelung-muss-bleiben/
> 
> "..., dass es der Mehrzahl von Mountainbikern vor allem auf Tempo ankommt. Berichte über nicht ungefährliche Begegnungen häufen sich."



Durch ständiges Wiederholen wird der Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Aussagen nicht größer


----------



## powderJO (13. November 2013)

einfach mal höflich nachfragen per mail, wie sie denn zu so behauptungen kommen. kontaktmöglichkeiten sind ja auf website vorhanden ...


----------



## Athabaske (13. November 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Durch ständiges Wiederholen wird der Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Aussagen nicht größer


...man muss zwischen tatsächlicher Wahrheit und wahrgenommener Wahrheit unterscheiden. Da es in den Medien und damit auch in Pressemitteilungen nur um die wahrgenommene Wahrheit geht, ist das Wiederholen von objektiv falschen oder nicht ganz richtigen Meldungen sehr wichtig. Was oft genug gelesen wird, wird als wahr empfunden. Das begegnet uns tagtäglich in Zeitungen, im Radio und vermutlich auch im TV (habe ich nicht), nur erkennen wir es in den meisten Fällen nicht. Nur bei Themen die man mehr hinterfragt, erkennt man diese Vorgehensweise auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (13. November 2013)

> âVor allem Ã¤ltere Menschen und Kinder werden durch Mountainbiker verunsichert und leicht in Gefahr gebrachtâ, weiÃ Dr. Hans-Ulrich RauchfuÃ aus Erfahrung.



Wer braucht denn da noch Gutachten und Statistiken?


----------



## Athabaske (13. November 2013)

...noch so eine beliebte Methode, "ältere Menschen und Kinder", damit bist Du als Mountainbiker sofort einer, der bevorzugt auf Schwächere eindrischt - ansonsten kann man diese Aussage in der Pfeife rauchen, denn wenn es keine Erhebung über Unfälle im Wald gibt, dann auch keine Unterscheidung in Altersgruppen.

Aber der Hr. Rauchfuß kann sich super als der Schützer der Schwachen präsentieren und verkauft damit die Wegbreitenregelung unterschwellig als Minderheitenschutz...


----------



## keroson (13. November 2013)

und nochmal Kretschmann 

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f410235.html#q410235


----------



## Muckymu (13. November 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Durch ständiges Wiederholen wird der Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Aussagen nicht größer



Ja, aber sollte man eine schöne Begründung nur desshalb aufgeben, weil sie falsch ist???


----------



## pndrev (13. November 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> und nochmal Kretschmann
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f410235.html#q410235




Eine klitzekleine Bitte hätte ich ja... "Pe*t*ition". Nicht "Pe*d*ition". Das wird irgendwie inzwischen in fast jeder Anfrage falsch geschrieben. Formsache, sicher, aber ich finde, öffentliche Anfragen sollten durchaus korrekt geschrieben sein. 


Interessant finde ich ja auch http://www.focus.de/sport/videos/bo...ingen-versehentlich-in-abgrund_vid_41604.html -> eindeutig eine Downhillstrecke, aber gleich die Hälfte der Kommentare prügelt auf Mountainbiker ein, wie man so auf einem "öffentlichen Wanderweg" fahren kann. Solange das Konzept "Bikepark" oder "ausgewiesener Singletrail" noch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit angekommen ist, wie sollen dann durch die Pilotprojekte spezielle Mountainbikestrecken entstehen, die von Bikern nur ansatzweise angenommen werden als entweder Herausforderung oder Trainingsmöglichkeit?


----------



## keroson (13. November 2013)

nächstes mal...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. November 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> und nochmal Kretschmann
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f410235.html#q410235



Auch auf Herrn Kretschmann trifft ein beliebtes Vorurteil zu 

Oder ist das schon Altersstarrsinn, wenn er gebetsmühlenartig immer wieder den gleichen Unsinn absondert ?


----------



## HelmutK (13. November 2013)

*Zum Thema SAV auf Facebook*

Die 2-Meter-Regel muss bleiben....

schreibt der Schwäbische Albverein (SAV) in einer Pressemitteilung am 12.11.2013. Unsere Initiative zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel hält der SAV für unangebracht und generiert sich als Anwalt aller Erholungssuchenden, die schmale Waldwege und Pfade zum ruhigen Wandern nutzen wollen. Das wirft dann aber mal ein paar Fragen auf und wir sind gespannt, wie der SAV darauf reagiert. 

Wenn unser Vorstoß, so der SAV, unangebracht ist, hält dann der SAV auch unsere Forderung nach Stärkung der persönlichen Verantwortung der Waldbesucher und nach gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme für unangebracht? Wenn unser Vorstoß, so der SAV, unangebracht ist, hält dann der SAV auch unsere Forderung nach einem Runden Tisch aller Betroffenen für unangebracht? Anders ausgedrückt, lieber SAV, lehnen Sie persönliche Verantwortung und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ab? Verweigern Sie sich einem Runden Tisch mit allen Betroffenen? Setzen Sie lieber auf Konfrontation, statt auf Dialog?

Vielleicht finden Sie jetzt, lieber SAV, dass wir sehr hart mit Ihnen ins Gericht gehen und das tun wir in der Tat. Man könnte auch sagen, wir fordern Sie heraus (dazu später mehr). Wir stellen in Baden-Württemberg regelmäßig fest, dass man sich dem konstruktiven Dialog mit den Verbänden der Radfahrer und Mountainbiker verweigert. Es werden "Kompromisse" zum Mountainbiken in geheimen Zirkeln zwischen Forst, Tourismus und Wanderverbänden formuliert und die Verbände der Betroffenen werden dazu noch nicht einmal eingeladen. Geht es da um Dialog oder nur darum, mit Alibiaktionen den status quo zu zementieren?

Was ist denn daran so schlimm, dem Beispiel Hessens zu folgen und mit allen Betroffenen gemeinsam eine Lösung zu finden und dann in Gesetzesform zu gießen. Finden Sie, lieber SAV, es wirklich falsch, dass z. B. die Naturschutzverbände BUND und NABU in Hessen mit uns gemeinsam eine Lösung erarbeitet und verabschiedet haben? Finden Sie, lieber SAV, es wirklich falsch, dass z. B. der Wanderverband Hessen und die Deutsche Wanderjugend im Verband Deutscher Gebirgs- und Wandervereine mit uns gemeinsam eine Lösung erarbeitet und verabschiedet haben? Haben all diese Verbände die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder nicht wahrgenommen und waren schlechte Anwälte? Haben Sie sich überhaupt einmal angeschaut, wer alles an der in Hessen gefundenen Lösung beteiligt war und einmal darüber nachgedacht, warum in Hessen über 25 Organisationen und Verbände gemeinsam zu dem Schluss gekommen sind, dass es überhaupt keiner Wegbreitenregelung oder sonstiger allgemeiner Verbote bedarf, sondern vor allem auf ein Miteinander und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ankommt?

Wenn wir die Pressemitteilung des SAV weiter lesen, so finden wir wieder nur Behauptungen und Scheinwissen. "Vor allem ältere Menschen und Kinder werden durch Mountainbiker verunsichert und leicht in Gefahr gebracht." wird Dr. Hans-Ulrich Rauchfuß zitiert; so macht man Stimmung. Angebliche Berichte über "nicht ungefährliche Begegnungen" werden nebulös angeführt und ein erhöhtes Gefährdungspotential beschworen; das wirkt doch wohl einleuchtend. Was soll man da noch sagen? Wir finden, dass man dazu eine ganze Menge sagen kann.

Lieber SAV, Behauptungen müssen auch bewiesen werden. Das gilt erst recht, wenn man allgemeingültige Behauptungen aufstellen so eine Angst vor Radfahrern und Mountainbikern in den Köpfen verankern will. Aber wie kann es sein, dass andere Bundesländer ohne 2-Meter-Regel auskommen? Wie kann es sein, dass in Hessen über 25 Organisationen und Verbände, darunter auch die Wanderverbände, zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass Wanderer und Radfahrer/Mountainbiker auch auf schmalen Wegen ein rücksichtsvolles Miteinander pflegen können? Wie kann es sein, dass alle sozialwissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen unisono zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass es kaum Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern/Mountainbikern im Wald kommt? Im Gegenteil - eine Studie der Uni Freiburg belegt sogar, dass Konflikte eher auf breiten Wegen entstehen. Was ist hier Vorurteil und was ist hier Wirklichkeit? 

Lieber SAV, mit solchen Pressemitteilungen wie der hier von uns kommentierten nähren Sie den Verdacht, dass Sie lieber Vorurteile pflegen, statt konstruktiv an Lösungen mitzuarbeiten. Gerade wenn Sie sich auch als Anwalt betrachten, dann sollten Sie nicht nur behaupten, sondern auch nachprüfbare Belege für Ihre Behauptungen liefern. Haben Sie irgendwelche nachprüfbaren Erkenntnisse darüber, dass die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Thüringen in den letzten 10 Jahren zu irgendwelchen unhaltbaren Zuständen geführt hat, die ein landesweites Verbot rechtfertigen würden? Haben Sie irgendwelche nachprüfbaren Erkenntnisse darüber, dass der seit über 13 Jahren in Bayern vereinbarte Verzicht auf Wegbreitenregelungen zu irgendwelchen unhaltbaren Zuständen geführt hat, die ein landesweites Verbot rechtfertigen würden? Sollen wir noch weitere Beispiele anführen?

Oder haben Sie, lieber SAV, einfach nur Angst, sich den Realitäten der Gegenwart zu stellen und für die Zukunft fit zu machen? Radfahrer und Mountainbiker sind nicht nur in den 15 anderen Bundesländern ohne 2-Meter-Regel auf schmalen Wegen unterwegs, sondern auch in Baden-Württemberg halten wir uns nicht an diese Regel. Warum? Die 2-Meter-Regel ist unsinnig und diskriminierend und deshalb üben wir kollektiv zivilen Ungehorsam. Polizei-, Forst- und Naturschutzbehörden tolerieren unseren zivilen Ungehorsam, denn sie wissen schon längst, dass Radfahren und Moutainbiken auf Wegen keine Schäden anrichtet und auch zu keinerlei Gefährdungen und erst recht nicht zu Unfällen führt. In anderen Verbänden wie z. B. dem Deutschen Alpenverein (immerhin rund eine Million Mitglieder) hat das Radfahren und Mountainbiken schon längst seinen gleichberechtigten Platz zum Nutzen Aller gefunden. Darüber sollte man auch und gerade als Wanderverband ruhig mal nachdenken. 

Wir kennen das aus Hessen - unsere Forderungen und Positionen werden gerne verkürzt oder verdreht dargestellt. Da wird aus unserer Forderung Open Trails ganz schnell mal die Behauptung entwickelt, wir wollten kreuz und quer - also querfeldein - durch den Wald fahren, dabei sagen wir ganz klar "Fahre nur auf Wegen! Fahre nie querfeldein, Du schädigst sonst die Natur!" (DIMB TrailRules Nr. 1). Da wird uns vorgeworfen, wir würden egoistisch nur uns sehen und auf niemanden Rücksicht nehmen wollen, dabei sagen wir ganz klar "Halte Dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle! ... Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können! Zu Deiner eigenen Sicherheit und derer anderer Menschen!" (DIMB TrailRules Nr. 3) oder "Respektiere andere Naturnutzer! Kündige deine Vorbeifahrt frühzeitig an. Erschrecke keine anderen Wegenutzer! Vermindere deine Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder halte an. Bedenke, dass andere Wegenutzer dich zu spät wahrnehmen können. Fahre, wenn möglich, nur in kleinen Gruppen!" (DIMB TrailRules Nr. 4). Und wir waren der einzige Verband in Hessen, der nicht nur die gesetzliche Verankerung des allgemeinen Rücksichtnahmegebots, sondern auch die Aufnahme eines klaren Vorrangs für Fußgänger und Fahrer von Krankenfahrstühlen ins hessische Waldgesetz gefordert hat. Was ist daran so falsch? Im Gegenteil - nach 18 Jahren 2-Meter-Regel sollte Baden-Württemberg endlich einen anderen Weg beschreiten.

An vielen Orten arbeiten wir mit vielen Verbänden und Organisationen an zukunftsträchtigen Projekten zusammen und sind anerkannte und geschätzte Partner. Warum geht das andernorts und nicht auch in Baden-Württemberg? 

Ja, wir fordern Sie heraus, lieber SAV, und laden Sie herzlich ein, mit uns gemeinsam einen neuen, besseren Weg zu beschreiten. Der Weg ist nicht ungefährlich, denn Sie riskieren dabei, mit althergebrachten Vorurteilen über Radfahrer und Mountainbiker zu brechen. Der Weg ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes aber auch chancenreich, denn vielleicht lernen Sie so naturliebende und engagierte Menschen kennen, die eine Bereicherung und wertvolle Unterstützung für den SAV und seine Arbeit sein können. Vielleicht erklären wir Ihnen sogar einmal, wie man mit Internet und Social Media ein jüngeres Publikum begeistern und aktivieren kann ;-)

Ihre
DIMB

http://presse.albverein.net/2013/11/12/die-zwei-meter-regelung-muss-bleiben/


----------



## winklem (13. November 2013)

Gestern Abend in Stuttgart hat MP Kretschmann vor einem breiten Publikum gesagt: "Die Politik des Zuhörens heißt nicht gleich erhört werden".

Ich würde sagen wir arbeiten am "erhört werden"

Und wir werden immer mehr gehört und dadurch nicht mehr überhörbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (13. November 2013)

Ich würde ja tatsächlich anfangen SAV und wie sie alle heißen zu unterwandern  Freuen Sich sicher über viel Zuwachs!


----------



## Muckymu (13. November 2013)

Hat eigentlich irgendwer Erfahrung mit Verfassungsbeschwerden?
Sollte der DIMB mal langsam ein Spendenkonto für eine evtl. Klage einrichten?
Vieleicht wird man gesprächiger, wenn sich die Kriegskasse zu füllen beginnt...

Ich wäre mit dem einen oder anderen Euro dabei.


----------



## pndrev (13. November 2013)

Sehr interessant fand ich


----------



## pndrev (13. November 2013)

Sehr interessant fand ich in der PM des SAV auch: "...Dass es rücksichtsvolle *Radfahrer *gibt, wird keineswegs bestritten..." - sprich, der Großteil sind offenbar Rowdies ohne Benimm? Und zwar nicht nur Mountainbiker, sondern "Radfahrer". Und nicht nur im Wald, sondern überall.
Ja, der Satz geht weiter mit Bezug auf Mountainbiker im Wald, aber die Aussage selber grenzt das nicht ab. Da wäre ich in einer Pressemitteilung etwas vorsichtiger mit der Formulierung, die kann man nämlich auch wunderbar aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (13. November 2013)

ÂDie bisherige Regelung hat sich Ã¼ber viele Jahre bewÃ¤hrt; es gibt keinen Grund, daran zu rÃ¼ttelnÂ, betont RauchfuÃ. Sagt die SAV 

Ja dann ist ja alles Gut !
Die Regelung ist halt etwas Einseitig
aber wer merkt das schon ð


----------



## Muckymu (13. November 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Die bisherige Regelung hat sich über viele Jahre bewährt; es gibt keinen Grund, daran zu rütteln



Ich glaube Erich Honecker hat ähnlich argumentiert - so im Herbst 1989.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (13. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Ich glaube Erich Honecker hat ähnlich argumentiert - so im Herbst 1989.



Ymmd!



...der letzte macht dann das Licht aus!


----------



## TTT (14. November 2013)

@HelmutK
der Beitrag ist einfach nur genial!


----------



## muddymartin (14. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> @HelmutK
> der Beitrag ist einfach nur genial!



Finde ich auch...großartig!


----------



## Athabaske (14. November 2013)

Ja! Da bin ich mal gespannt ob darauf eine Antwort kommt.

Du hast es doch auch an den SAV geschickt, oder?


----------



## ciao heiko (14. November 2013)

Es ist an der Zeit die Ortsgruppen des Albvereines zu fragen, ob diese auch hinter der offiziellen Meinung des Hauptverbandes stehen. Mein Wunsch wäre, wenn möglichst viele eine Mail schreiben würden.

Die Ortsgruppe in eurer Nähe könnt Ihr hier finden.
http://vor-ort.albverein.net/kartenansicht/

Da steht auch meist irgendwo eine Mailadresse dabei (z.B: bei Kontakt oder Impressum)

Dann sollte in die Mail ein Link zur Pressemitteilung des SAV damit die Ortsgruppen wissen um was es geht.
http://presse.albverein.net/2013/11/12/die-zwei-meter-regelung-muss-bleiben/

Und dann höflich eure *persönliche* Ansicht.

Argumentationshilfen findet Ihr im vorangegangenen Post von Helmut, auf unserer FB Seite oder auf http://www.dimb.de

Ich denke das wäre ein wichtiger Schritt und würde mir wünschen wenn möglichst viele mitmachen.

ciao heiko


----------



## Athabaske (14. November 2013)

Meinst Du nicht, dass das die "Fronten" nur noch mehr verhärten könnte?


----------



## ciao heiko (14. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht, dass das die "Fronten" nur noch mehr verhärten könnte?



Wir haben leider die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Gesprächsangebote nur kommen wenn wir Druck machen. Ich hatte die "Festrede" von Herrn Mezger und eine persönliche Meinung an ca. 150 Ortsgruppen gesendet. Erst dann hat der SAV reagiert und uns eingeladen. 

Ähnlich, aber nicht ganz so massiv ist es zum Anfang beim Schwarzwaldverein gelaufen. Dort hatten wir über FB kritische Artikel geschrieben, woraufhin wir kontaktiert wurden. Daraus entwickelte sich der gute Kontakt und die moderate Haltung des SWV. Hier hat man rechtzeitig erkannt das ein Gespräch der richtige Weg ist. Auch wenn wir sicherlich nicht in allen Positionen übereinstimmen, so hat mich die gesprächsbereite Haltung des SWV von einer guten Zusammenarbeit in der Zukunft überzeugt.

Beim SAV habe ich leider nicht das Gefühl, das er an einer  Diskussion interessiert ist. Viele unserer Anfragen wurden doch recht schleppend bearbeitet. Die PM hätten wir z.B. schon vor 1-2 Monaten erwartet. Mehrfach hatten wir nach einer Positionierung des SAV angefragt. Hier hat der SAV eindeutig auf Zeit gespielt um nicht in die Schusslinie zu geraten. Auch ein von uns gewünschter runder Tisch als mögliche Lösung wird in der PM nicht erwähnt. D.h. "Kein Interesse" . 
Jetzt wurde der öffentliche Druck so hoch, dass sie sich äussern mussten. Nur wegen uns hätten die doch keine PM herausgegeben. Dazu müssen erst in einer Woche mehrere Zeitung anfragen.

Es wird viele Ortsgruppen geben, die hinter dem Hauptverband stehen. Auch weil diese noch keine andere Meinung gehört haben.
Es gibt aber auch einige die selbst Bikegruppen haben. Sogar einige wenige, wo die Personen gleichzeitig DIMB Mitglied sind.

Der Druck im SAV muss von unten kommen. Und das geht nur, wenn die Ortsgruppen informiert sind. Deshalb sachlich und höflich bleiben und in erster Linie informieren.

ciao heiko


----------



## Athabaske (14. November 2013)

ok, ans Werk...


----------



## TTT (14. November 2013)

Und wenn wir nur ein paar wenige Ortsgruppen finden, die überhaupt zu Gesprächen bereit sind, werden diese beim Hauptverband nach Antworten zu unseren Fragen suchen und eine Interne Diskussion auslösen, die wir so bisher nicht auslösen konnten!

Ich schau mal, was ich machen kann!


----------



## Tilman (14. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Und wenn wir nur ein paar wenige Ortsgruppen finden, die überhaupt zu Gesprächen bereit sind, werden diese beim Hauptverband nach Antworten zu unseren Fragen suchen und eine Interne Diskussion auslösen, die wir so bisher nicht auslösen konnten!
> 
> Ich schau mal, was ich machen kann!


 
Ich sehe das genauso (SAV scheint mir sehr "top down" anstatt "bottom up" regiert zu werden) und denke, daß wir mit unseren insgesamt eine breite Palette an Fragestellungen abdeckenden Nachfragen in Sachen SAV-Pressemitteilung den richtigen Schritt gemacht haben. Sollten wir bis zu Petitionsübergabe nichts brauchbares gehört haben, können wir das bei dem Anlass pressewirksam verkaufen ("Vielen Dank an alle Unterstützer und an jene, die unser Anliegen verstanden haben, wozu nicht gehören SAV, ....")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (14. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Druck im SAV muss von unten kommen. Und das geht nur, wenn die Ortsgruppen informiert sind. Deshalb sachlich und höflich bleiben und in erster Linie informieren.
> 
> ciao heiko


 
Wollen wir die fast 600 SAV-OG einfach mal alle anschreiben und auf die Petition aufmerksam machen, dto. über das wie, Wann und warum. Ich kann das machen.


----------



## TTT (14. November 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wollen wir die fast 600 SAV-OG einfach mal alle anschreiben und auf die Petition aufmerksam machen, dto. über das wie, Wann und warum. Ich kann das machen.



Direkte persönliche Anschreiben sind sicher besser aber andererseits bei 600 OG kaum abdeckbar. Warum nicht zunächst so viel persönliche Anfragen wie möglich und dann zeitversetzt ein grundsätzliches an alle OG?


----------



## Tilman (14. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Direkte persönliche Anschreiben sind sicher besser aber andererseits bei 600 OG kaum abdeckbar. Warum nicht zunächst so viel persönliche Anfragen wie möglich und dann zeitversetzt ein grundsätzliches an alle OG?


 
Die 600 reduzieren sich auf weniger, die eMail haben. Ich kann auch dazuschreiben, wie ich auf die und nicht auf andere gekommen bin.

Die persönlichen Anfragen könnte man dann ja auf die loslassen, die keine Mail, aber FonNr. angegeben haben. Ich könnte eine Liste machen.

Es gibt auch einen Haufen, die gar nix bieten.

Gruß

Tilman


----------



## TTT (14. November 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Die 600 reduzieren sich auf weniger, die eMail haben. Ich kann auch dazuschreiben, wie ich auf die und nicht auf andere gekommen bin.
> 
> Die persönlichen Anfragen könnte man dann ja auf die loslassen, die keine Mail, aber FonNr. angegeben haben. Ich könnte eine Liste machen.
> 
> ...



Die gar nichts haben? Ist ja der Hammer!
Aber den Vorschlag finde ich gut. Wär toll, wenn Du das machen könntest!


----------



## Muckymu (14. November 2013)

Genosse Winkler hat "geantwortet"

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44364--f409776.html#q409776

Irgendwie scheint er ein schlichtes Gemüt zu sein...

Hoffentlich kommt meine Gegenfrage nicht durch, denn ich habe Herrn Trabant und Herrn Winkler verwechselt.
Der eine wird es wahrscheinlich nicht mal merken, aber der andere könnte mir böse sein.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Winkler,
> 
> ich möchte Ihnen mitteilen, wie unzufrieden ich mit Ihrer Antwort bin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Athabaske (14. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Genosse Winkler hat "geantwortet"
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44364--f409776.html#q409776
> 
> ...


...naja hier gilt eindeutig quod erat demonstrandum.

Er ist kein ausgewiesener Jurist, hat aber Bedenken was die Wegesicherung anbelangt...

Er kennt keine MTB-Strecken, findet aber dass sie ausreichend sind...

Deutlicher hat bisher noch keiner geschrieben wie ahnungslos er ist was das Thema anbelangt - aber die Zwei-Meter-Regel hat sich auf alle Fälle bewährt.

Vermutlich wussten nur wenige der geschätzen Volksvertreter von diesem Teil des Waldgesetzes, bevor wir sie darauf angesprochen haben und vermutlich weiß ein Großteil heute noch nicht worum es geht...


----------



## TheGoOn (14. November 2013)

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...gen.36855249-1b40-44e4-b3f7-5eedbdcb7445.html 

Vll bekommt es jemand ja hin das Herr Kretschmann fragen zur 2mRegel beantwortet!


----------



## Magico80 (14. November 2013)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...gen.36855249-1b40-44e4-b3f7-5eedbdcb7445.html
> 
> Vll bekommt es jemand ja hin das Herr Kretschmann fragen zur 2mRegel beantwortet!



Und was denkst Du, wird dann anderes als dieses Nachgeplapper von den Textbausteinen aus annoDazumal raus kommen was die Stammtisch geBILDeten bestätigen wird?


Zitat Abeordnetenwatch Hans Joachim Kleinle: 





> "lieber Landesvater"










Ein paar Gedanken zum Text auf Facebook usw. Man kann nicht abstreiten daß sich ein Teil der MTB Fahrer und Cyclocrosser sowie sonstiger Radfahrer nicht gut verhält bis total daneben. Meist läuft alles cool ab und man bedankt sich, bekommt nette Worte zu geworfen. Aber es gibt auch Vollhonks auf Radfahrers Seite. Neulich Beispiel: Wir mit Anfängertruppe im Trail uphill. Einige davon noch am Kämpfen. Brettern auf einmal eine Truppe (Die 20m davor zuerst auf dem Weg stand um ein Rad zu flicken) mit Cyclocrossern und MTBs zwischen der Einsteigertruppe durch und hauen einige dabei fast vom Rad. Warten bis die Anfänger aus dem Trail sind (der Uphill Trail ist vielleicht 100m lang gewesen), wäre wohl zu viel verlangt gewesen. Mit Vußgängern wäre das sicher genau so gewesen.

Sind Einzelbeispiele aber ein schlechtes Erlebniss hängt sich beim 01815Wandersbürger stärker ins Hirn als 100 gute Begegnungen.


----------



## Athabaske (14. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> ...Ein paar Gedanken zum Text auf Facebook usw. Man kann nicht abstreiten daß sich ein Teil der MTB Fahrer und Cyclocrosser sowie sonstiger Radfahrer nicht gut verhält bis total daneben. Meist läuft alles cool ab und man bedankt sich, bekommt nette Worte zu geworfen. Aber es gibt auch Vollhonks auf Radfahrers Seite. Neulich Beispiel: Wir mit Anfängertruppe im Trail uphill. Einige davon noch am Kämpfen. Brettern auf einmal eine Truppe (Die 20m davor zuerst auf dem Weg stand um ein Rad zu flicken) mit Cyclocrossern und MTBs zwischen der Einsteigertruppe durch und hauen einige dabei fast vom Rad. Warten bis die Anfänger aus dem Trail sind (der Uphill Trail ist vielleicht 100m lang gewesen), wäre wohl zu viel verlangt gewesen. Mit Vußgängern wäre das sicher genau so gewesen...


...noch einmal zum wiederholten Male:

Das Nichteinhalten von Regeln durch einzelne rechtfertigt in keiner Weise ein Komplettverbot für alle!

Benötigst Du Beispiele?

Raser auf der Autobahn?
Sexuelle Nötiger auf dem Volksfest?
Falschparker im Stuttgarter Westen?

Willst Du daraus auch nur in einem Fall ein komplettes Verbot einer ganzen Gruppe rechtfertigen?

Wir als Mountainbiker sind dazu aufgerufen die Rüpel und Rabauken in den eigenen Reihen zurechtzuweisen, aber wir dürfen niemals denken, weil sich einige daneben benehmen ist es schon ganz richtig mit dem Zwei-Meter-Gesetz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (14. November 2013)

Und noch einmal Hr. Winkler:

am besten der Satz



> Aber ich glaube persönlich, dass die extra ausgewiesenen Strecken auch nicht zwangsläufig ausgewiesen sein müssen


...staunend und etwas sprachlos starre ich auf den Bildschirm und verbleibe ratlos sitzen...


----------



## Muckymu (14. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Sind Einzelbeispiele aber ein schlechtes Erlebniss hängt sich beim 01815Wandersbürger stärker ins Hirn als 100 gute Begegnungen.



und genau desshalb ist es wichtig, dass wir uns von denen distanzieren.
Über solche Typen schimpfe ich genauso wie ein Wanderer.
Denn es hat nichts mit der Sportart zu tun, sondern mit der Geisteshaltung!


----------



## prince67 (14. November 2013)

Ich fahre nur auf 





> extra ausgewiesenen Strecken auch nicht zwangsläufig ausgewiesen sein müssen


----------



## Muckymu (14. November 2013)

Frage bei Abgeordnetenwatch: schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Würden Sie mir auch zustimmen, dass es dort  ohne die 2-Meter-Regelung  keinen Nutzungskonflikt gäbe, da diese Wege fast überhaupt nicht  benutzt werden und oft schon zu wuchern?





			
				 Antwort A. Winkler bei Abgeordnetenwatch: schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Frage 6 kann ich Ihnen nicht zustimmen.



damit war er jetzt definitiv überfordert.
Bitte die Fragen einfacher und kürzer formulieren!!!


----------



## muddymartin (14. November 2013)

Ich lass mich bei der nächsten Wahl aufstellen... für so wenig Können über 8000EUR im Monat einstreichen, da bleibt mir echt die Spucke weg. Was macht der Mensch denn bei wirklich schwierigen Sachverhalten???


----------



## damage0099 (14. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Was macht der Mensch denn bei wirklich schwierigen Sachverhalten???



Er verweist an einen Kollegen! Was sonst?
Dafür werden sie schließlich bezahlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (14. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Er verweist an einen Kollegen! Was sonst?
> Dafür werden sie schließlich bezahlt...



Herr Winkler tut mir ja echt schon ein bischen leid.
Daher hab ich ihm gleich mal direkt geschrieben und ein Vorschlag gemacht, wie er sich weniger zum Clown machen kann.



			
				per Mail schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Winkler,
> 
> ich schätze es, dass Sie bei Abgeordnetenwatch versuchen zu antworten.
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/alfred_winkler-597-44364--f409785.html#q409785
> ...


----------



## pndrev (14. November 2013)

In der Tat, da sieht man halt mal, was rauskommt, wenn keine Textbausteine verwendet werden.


----------



## Magico80 (14. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...noch einmal zum wiederholten Male:
> 
> Das Nichteinhalten von Regeln durch einzelne rechtfertigt in keiner Weise ein Komplettverbot für alle!
> 
> ...




Hab ich das irgendwo behauptet? Komm mal bitte etwas runter und les noch mal genauer und differenzierter.

Zudem noch weil Kritik an meinem Post per PN kam:

Ich steh zu 100% der Petition, habe viel geteilt, in Facebook Gruppen geworben, auf meinen Homepages verlinkt usw. 

Aber etwas Selbstkritik und Einsicht daß halt nicht alle cool und Freundlich sind, macht uns auch etwas glaubwürdiger. Denn das fordern wir auch von unserem Gegenüber.


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Und noch einmal Hr. Winkler:
> 
> am besten der Satz
> 
> ...staunend und etwas sprachlos starre ich auf den Bildschirm und verbleibe ratlos sitzen...



meine fresse - der unterbietet das bisher gezeigte intelligenzniveau jetzt noch mal locker in nicht mehr meßbare bereiche. eventuell sollte er in zukunft besser seinen mülleimer / bleistift / teppich oder die büropflanze fragen beantworten lassen, die über "wie heißen sie?" hinausgehen ...


----------



## Magico80 (14. November 2013)

Wenigstens geht er auf jede Frage ein, was man ihm zu Gute halten muss.

Auch vertritt er in dieser Antwort SEINE Meinung, die man nicht teilen, aber akzeptieren muss. Ob er sich damit mit Ruhm bekleckert? Wer weiss. Aber er gibt eigentlich zu, nicht in der Materie zu sein und hält trotzdem an Seiner Meinung fest, was schon viel aussagt.
Er redet viel, aber sagt eigentlich nichts, so wie viele Seiner Kollegen.


----------



## TTT (14. November 2013)

Seid so gut und behelligt H.Winkler nicht mit Anfragen. Das möchte ich irgendwann gerne selber noch tun und sonst komme ich mit meinen Fragen nicht mehr durch!

Ich brauch aber noch ein oder zwei Nächte, sonst wird das zu emotional!

Irgendjemand sollte dem mal Dieter Nuhr vorstellen!


----------



## TTT (14. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Ich lass mich bei der nächsten Wahl aufstellen... für so wenig Können über 8000EUR im Monat einstreichen, da bleibt mir echt die Spucke weg. Was macht der Mensch denn bei wirklich schwierigen Sachverhalten???



Fragen, wie er abzustimmen hat!


----------



## Hockdrik (14. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Aber etwas Selbstkritik und Einsicht daß halt nicht alle cool und Freundlich sind, macht uns auch etwas glaubwürdiger. Denn das fordern wir auch von unserem Gegenüber.



Ja, etwas Demut hier und da und die Anerkennung dessen, dass an dem schlechten Image der Biker nicht nur die Wanderer Schuld sind (!) tut uns ganz gut!

Bei der Gelegenheit kann man ja dennoch darauf hinweisen, dass es die Studie der Uni Freiburg gibt, die kaum Konflikte bestätigt -> http://de.scribd.com/doc/148494585/Bikestudie-Schwarzwald-pdf. 

Dass es TrailRules gibt und dass wir die auch auf diversen Wegen vermitteln (Nature Ride, Trail Scout und Tour Guide Ausbildung).


----------



## Hockdrik (14. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendwer Erfahrung mit Verfassungsbeschwerden?
> Sollte der DIMB mal langsam ein Spendenkonto für eine evtl. Klage einrichten?
> Vieleicht wird man gesprächiger, wenn sich die Kriegskasse zu füllen beginnt...
> 
> Ich wäre mit dem einen oder anderen Euro dabei.



immer gerne 
-> DIMB Open Trails! Fonds

Ansonsten: eine einvernehmliche Lösung mit allen Gruppen ist die deutlich bessere Lösung als ein vor Gericht erstrittenes Wegerecht, denn letzteres tut nichts für ein besseres Miteinander im Wald.


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Fragen, wie er abzustimmen hat!



eigentlich zum totlachen, wenn man nicht wüsste, das die echt auch dinge zu entscheiden haben, die tatsächlich die zukunft der gesellschaft beeinflußen ... bitter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (14. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> immer gerne
> -> DIMB Open Trails! Fonds
> 
> Ansonsten: eine einvernehmliche Lösung mit allen Gruppen ist die deutlich bessere Lösung als ein vor Gericht erstrittenes Wegerecht, denn letzteres tut nichts für ein besseres Miteinander im Wald.



ein urteil des verfassungsgerichts würde ja mit sicherheit eine neuregelung nach sich ziehen. an der sich dann natürlich alle gruppen demokratisch und fair beteiligen können.


----------



## keroson (14. November 2013)

zu den Antworten von Herrn Winkler fÃ¤llt mir aber so einiges ein, ich denke wir sollten da auf jeden Fall weiterfragen, da er nicht die standard Textbausteine seiner Kollegen benutz, dass ist auf jeden Fall mal Lobenswert!

Antwort von Herrn Winklera an Tim:
1.	â2-Meter Regel gut definiertâ vs. Aussage von Bonde âDa brauch man keinen Meterstabâ
2.	âWandere und Biker Konfliktreiches Themaâ vs. DAV (ein Wanderer und MTBer Verband) âRespekt statt Verboteâ vs. Studie Uni Freiburg Studie vs. âDank 2Meter Regel keine extra Mountainbiketrails in Konfliktzonen, da Genehmigung extrem AufwÃ¤ndigâ.
3.	âEs gibt keiner Erhebung Ã¼ber Streckenprojekteâ - weil es keine Strecken gibt und wenn es genug Strecken gÃ¤be, gÃ¤be es auch die Petition nicht 
4.	Drucksachen: Mal  ganz Abgesehen davon, dass die eine Drucksache die Erhaltung der 2-Meter Regel damit begrÃ¼ndet, dass die Stuttgarter-Zeitung eine Studie Ã¼ber Radfahrer gemacht hat, die nicht im Wald unterwegs sind (dazu kann man auch Herrn Pix zitieren: Es gibt keine Studien darÃ¼ber! ", ist Herr Winkler MdL und damit in der Legislative. Dass er einfach auf die Drucksachen der Exekutive verweist, wird eigentlich seinem WÃ¤hlerauftrag nicht gerecht.

Antworten von Herrn Winkler an mich:
1.	Ihm sind keine Strecken bekannt, weil es im Landkreis Waldshut und im LK Breisgau Hochschwarzwald nach 18 Jahren 2Meter Regel mit Ausnahme, gerade mal eine Strecke (Boarderline) gibt. Und das hat nicht mit fehlender Initiative sondern mit extrem AufwÃ¤ndigem Genehmigungsverfahren zu tun. Bsp: Kirchzarten
2.	âdie extra ausgewiesenen Strecken auch nicht zwangslÃ¤ufig ausgewiesen sein mÃ¼ssen.â Die Aussage ist rein wÃ¶rtlich schon Unfug
3.	Zu kaum befahrenen Trails und Nutzungskonflikt: 
- Es gibt jede Menge Trails die auÃer von ein paar MTBer fast nicht genutzt werden und ja die eignen sich hervorragend zum Biken, weil wir dort Ruhe in der Natur haben, abseits der BallungsrÃ¤ume und man kommt als Natursportler dort mit dem MTB sogar ohne CO2 Emissionen zu verursachen super hin.
- WÃ¼rde ich sehr subjektiv angehen: Bsp: Bei meinen Eltern im Schwarzwald gibt es einen Trail der fast neben unserem Haus raus kommt. Dieser wÃ¤chst langsam aber sicher zu, weil er von Wanderern nicht benutz wird, und von den Wegewarte des Schwarzwaldvereins schon lange nicht mehr gepflegt wird, da diese langsam aussterben. Wie kann es da zu Nutzungskonflikten kommen, wenn ich dort der einzige Benutzer bin?
4.	âMTBer mÃ¼ssen bei den Gemeinden werbenâ¦â was glaubt den der was in Kirchzarten seid Jahren gemacht wirdâ¦ Bis heute nichts.
5.	FÃ¼r mich fast der interessanteste Punkt! âIchâ¦bitte Sie aber um Toleranzâ. Toleranz ist da aber ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Ich bitte Ihn ja auch um Toleranz fÃ¼r uns MTBer die so eigentlich nicht rÃ¼ber kommt. Gegenseitige Toleranz und Respekt wÃ¤re im Wald in jeder Hinsicht angebracht. Und dafÃ¼r steht auch die Petition gegen die 2-Meter Regel. Oder in den Worten des DAV: Respekt statt Toleranz!


Ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende mal dazu komme nochmal was zu schreiben, aber ihr dÃ¼rft das gerne Aufgreifen und in Fragen verwandeln


----------



## ciao heiko (15. November 2013)

Übergabe der Petition:

Mittwoch 4. Dezember 2013 13:00 Uhr

Landtag in Stuttgart

Mit:

Gudrun Zühlke ADFC BW
Michael Winkler DIMB
Hans Lutz WRSV
Herbert Jacob BRV

Über viele Zuschauer, am besten im Bikeoutfit, würden wir uns freuen.

.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. November 2013)

Unter der Woche? Klar, wir wohl nicht anders gehen, aber um die Zeit wird die Anzahl der Leute wohl überschaubar bleiben.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Unter der Woche? Klar, wir wohl nicht anders gehen, aber um die Zeit wird die Anzahl der Leute wohl überschaubar bleiben.



War ein langer Prozess der Terminfindung bei 4 Verbänden .

Am Wochenende wären wir vor dem geschlossenen Landtag gestanden und hätten keinen Ansprechpartner bekommen. Das wäre auch nicht so gut gewesen. Wir haben es erwogen, weil wir dann mehr Publikum gehabt hätten, aber es dann eben wieder verworfen. Presse wäre auch schwieriger gewesen.

Aber wir hoffen, das mancher Stuttgarter vieleicht seine Mittagspause etwas nach hinten verschiebt.

.

.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Aber wir hoffen, das mancher Stuttgarter vieleicht seine Mittagspause etwas nach hinten verschiebt.


Das hoffe ich dann auch mal. Wie der Termin zustande kam, konnte ich mir schon denken.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. November 2013)

Es gab heute eine Pressemitteilung des DIMB.

Da ich sie noch nicht auf unsere eigene seite hochgeladen habe, könnt Ihr sie erstmal hier nachlesen.
*Unterschriften-Petition gegen die 2-Meter  Regel knackt die wichtige 50.000 Grenze*

http://radsport-forum.info/untersch...eter-regel-knackt-die-wichtige-50-000-grenze/


ciao heiko


----------



## damage0099 (15. November 2013)




----------



## Hockdrik (15. November 2013)

Zum Thema Anschreiben an die Ortsgruppen des schwäbischen Albvereins mit der Frage, wie sie zur Pressemitteilung ihres Präsidenten Rauchfuß stehen:
- ich halte individuelle Anschreiben für geeigneter als ein zentrales Anschreiben
- im Zweifel kann man da aber auch mal anrufen, einen persönlichen Termin ausmachen oder bei einem Treffen erscheinen, das wirkt noch besser weil persönlicher und räumt auch gleich mit ein paar Vorurteilen auf ("alles jugendliche Rowdies, mit denen kann man eh nicht sprechen, anonyme Masse im Internet, schlecht organisiert -> werden sich nie an Wegpflege beteiligen")
- bei der Gelegenheit muss es auch gar nicht nur um die Pressemitteilung von ihrem Präsidenten gehen, sondern vielleicht auch um das konkrete Angebot, ob man ihnen bei der Wegpflege helfen kann

Angesichts der Überalterung und des Mitgliederschwunds erscheinen mir die Chancen, dass so ein Angebot angenommen wird, gar nicht so schlecht. Und selbst wenn nicht, können wir zumindest darauf hinweisen, dass wir es angeboten haben.

Für so eine erste Wegpflege-Aktion reicht es ja, wenn man 4-5 Biker zusammentrommelt und so was wie eine Weg-Patrouille - also die Info an den zuständigen Wegewart des SAV wenn ein Baum über den Weg liegt, ein Weg absäuft, ein Schild fehlt - kann auch ein Einzelner machen. 

Wenn wir jedenfalls erstmal auf lokaler Ebene den persönlichen Kontakt aufgebaut haben, vielleicht sogar mit der Zeit Vertrauen gewinnen, kann auch deren Präsident nicht auf ewig das Zerrbild vom bösen Biker zeichnen.  

Hier geht's zu den Ortsgruppen des SAV: http://vor-ort.albverein.net/ortsgruppen-finder/
Hier zu den Ortsgruppen des Schwarzwaldvereins: http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/allgemein/schwarzwaldverein/vereine_vor_ort/seite01.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. November 2013)

Ich soll versuchen mit diesem Verein Kontakt auf zu nehmen?

Hmm, von dem Bild aus dem Jahre 2009 sind doch schon wieder 20% verstorben.

Sorry, das musste sein.


----------



## damage0099 (15. November 2013)

Sieht bei mir nicht anders aus...ich kenne ein paar persönlich....owei, ob ich mir das antun soll / kann....deren Einstellung kenne ich


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. November 2013)

Jetzt auf, laß deinen ganzen Charme spielen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Muckymu (15. November 2013)

"Die Radler des Ortsgruppe Karlsruhe im Albtal bei Neurod"

Du kommst zu spät, die haben schon seit mindestens 1997 einen Radgruppe


----------



## damage0099 (15. November 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Jetzt auf, laß deinen ganzen Charme spielen
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Du könntest mich begleiten!!
Aber ich glaube, du verstehst sie überhaupt nicht!  
Ich werde dann als Übersetzer beisitzen


----------



## ciao heiko (15. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir nicht anders aus...ich kenne ein paar persönlich....owei, ob ich mir das antun soll / kann....deren Einstellung kenne ich



Wenn du "abgelehnt" wirst, dann ist das auch ein Aussage. Wichtig ist, das Ihr Kontakt aufnehmt und eure Adresse da last. Wenn die dann eine Aktion planen, dann können Sie euch vorher anrufen und haben eine helfende Hand mehr.

Und auch vor Augenhalten, das auch die wenigsten Wanderer sich für Wegpflege einsetzen. Wir bieten etwas an. Wird es angenommen dann sind wir dabei. Wenn nicht, dann halt nicht.

Es geht immer nur um Mithilfe!!

Die Wegekompetenz, Organisation etc. bleibt bei den Wanderverbänden. Die können das und machen das seit Jahren gut. Wer sich weiter einbringen will, der sollte direkt in den SAV eintreten. Der Beitrag ist gering und man hat dann die Struktur und den Schutz des Vereines.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (15. November 2013)

Ich hab bei [email protected] angefragt, wie ich mich einbringen kann.

Leider bisher kein Antwort.
Aber vieleicht war das auch ein paar Etagen zu hoch.

Ich schau mir gerade die Ortsgruppen in der Umgebung an, vieleicht passt dort etwas.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich soll versuchen mit diesem Verein Kontakt auf zu nehmen?
> 
> Hmm, von dem Bild aus dem Jahre 2009 sind doch schon wieder 20% verstorben.
> 
> Sorry, das musste sein.



Ja genau, die brauchen Dich dringend!  

"So ein fescher junger Mann! Und so höflich! Der kann noch richtig anpacken. So wie mein Karl damals, aber dann kam erst das Rheuma und dann..."


----------



## muddymartin (15. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja genau, die brauchen Dich dringend!
> 
> "So ein fescher junger Mann! Und so höflich! Der kann noch richtig anpacken. So wie mein Karl damals, aber dann kam erst das Rheuma und dann..."


 

Ich dachte eigentlich, es geht um Wegpflege?!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, es geht um Wegpflege?!



Du nun wieder...


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Ich hab bei [email protected] angefragt, wie ich mich einbringen kann.
> 
> Leider bisher kein Antwort.
> Aber vieleicht war das auch ein paar Etagen zu hoch.



Direkt bei der Basis nachgefragt.
Kein Bedarf - Antwort war eher so "den Bock zum Gärtner machen", wenn man empfindlich zugehört hat. Aber vielleicht bin ich ja ein bißchen zu dünnhäutig.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. November 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Direkt bei der Basis nachgefragt.
> Kein Bedarf - Antwort war eher so "den Bock zum Gärtner machen", wenn man empfindlich zugehört hat. Aber vielleicht bin ich ja ein bißchen zu dünnhäutig.



Kurz für dich Datum, Ansprechpartner usw. protokollieren. Die Gelegenheit wird kommen wo du diese Infos dann aus dem Hut zaubern wirst.

.


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Kurz für dich Datum, Ansprechpartner usw. protokollieren. Die Gelegenheit wird kommen wo du diese Infos dann aus dem Hut zaubern wirst.
> 
> .



Die Gelegenheit muss aber bald kommen, bevor der Befragte gestorben ist.


----------



## bonefacker (15. November 2013)

Jetzt aktuell :
http://dialog.baden-wuerttemberg.de...fried-kretschmann/fragen#page=1&mode=answered

Online Fragestunde An Ministerpräsident Kretschmann


----------



## bonefacker (15. November 2013)

Also die Antwort auf eine Frage zur 2m Regel und warum diese, im gegensatz zu anderen Bundesländern, beibehalten wird war: Die wird beibehalten weil es da Konflikte gibt.

Keine Nennung welche Konflikte, nichts. Sehr schwach.


----------



## client (15. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich soll versuchen mit diesem Verein Kontakt auf zu nehmen?
> 
> Hmm, von dem Bild aus dem Jahre 2009 sind doch schon wieder 20% verstorben.
> 
> Sorry, das musste sein.



Es geht auch anders! 
Hier eine Liste der MTB Jugend:
http://services.datasport.com/2013/mtb/albstadtbikemarathon/RANG016.HTM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (15. November 2013)

bonefacker schrieb:


> Also die Antwort auf eine Frage zur 2m Regel und warum diese, im gegensatz zu anderen Bundesländern, beibehalten wird war: Die wird beibehalten weil es da Konflikte gibt.
> 
> Keine Nennung welche Konflikte, nichts. Sehr schwach.



Unter diesen Umständen nocheinmal auf dies zurück:


Muckymu schrieb:


> Sollte der DIMB mal langsam ein Spendenkonto für eine evtl. Klage einrichten?
> Vieleicht wird man gesprächiger, wenn sich die Kriegskasse zu füllen beginnt...





Hockdrik schrieb:


> immer gerne
> -> DIMB Open Trails! Fonds
> 
> Ansonsten: eine einvernehmliche Lösung mit allen Gruppen ist die  deutlich bessere Lösung als ein vor Gericht erstrittenes Wegerecht, denn  letzteres tut nichts für ein besseres Miteinander im Wald.



Viele Fragen, direkt gestellt oder über Abgeordnetenwatch, müssten den Herren und Damen dort oben gezeigt haben, das es ihre Pro-Argumente auf ganz dünnen Beinen stehen. 

Dann haben viele Tausende im Ländle, der ganzen Republik und sogar aus aller Welt in der Petition gezeigt, das es nicht nur ein paar "Extremisten" sind.

Wenn das noch nicht reicht, dann muss man vieleicht zeigen, dass auch eine Klage möglich ist - anhand eines explizit dafür eingerichteten Kontos, dessen Stand öffentlich dargestellt wird.


Was sagt eigentlich die EU dazu?
Die einmaligen Schadstoffrichtlinien für Verbrennungsmotoren auf dem Bodensee wurde meines Wissens von der EU gekippt...


----------



## keroson (15. November 2013)

Nochmal Alfred Winkler. Zwei Neue Fragen. Bitte auf Beim "Eintreffen einer Antwort benachrichtigen" Button klicken!

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44364--f410394.html#q410394 

Der Stein höhlt sich, langsam aber stetig 
Btw. Ich denke wir wissen alle, das es hin und wieder zu Konflikten kommt. Aber das größte Hinderniss um an solchen Orten Naturnutzer zu leiten ist doch die 2-Meter Regel selbst. Ohne diese könnte man ganz einfach hingehen und auf dem einen Weg Wandern verboten und auf dem 2. Weg Biken verboten schreiben. Und dann "wär der Käs gesse" wie es der Herr Kretschmann gerne formuliert 
Außerdem darf es doch zur Zeit gar nicht zu Konflikten kommen, da die zwei Meter Regel existiert. Wenn doch, wie kann dann die Regel funktionieren.


----------



## TTT (15. November 2013)

> Aber wenn es so wäre, ist das noch kein Argument, dass dann automatisch diese Pfade für Mountain-Biker frei sein müssen.



Immer wieder kommt zum Ausdruck, daß die Politiker noch gar nicht begriffen haben, daß das Betretungsrecht (incl. Radfahren) im Bundeswaldgesetz verankert ist und nur aus "wichtigem Grund" eingeschränkt werden darf und sie deshalb sehr wohl juristisch stichhaltige Argumente für eine 2m-Regel haben müssen. Das ist doch keine demokratische Abstimmung - Wer ist dafür, wer dagegen!
Ich glaube das müssen wir noch mehr betonen!


----------



## keroson (16. November 2013)

mal was zur Aufheiterung  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...460420640635511.110922.213775278633383&type=1


----------



## Hockdrik (16. November 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Die Gelegenheit muss aber bald kommen, bevor der Befragte gestorben ist.



Jetzt! Bitte Info per PM an mich. Hatte heute Gespräch mit Journalisten, der sehr an dem Thema interessiert ist. ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (16. November 2013)

Der Countdown läuft: 
*noch eine Woche bis zum Ende der Petition!*

Heute in einer Woche, am Samstag den 23.11. um 23.59h, läuft die Petition aus. Warum es sich lohnt, immer noch und immer wieder auf die Petition hinzuweisen? Weil viele die Petition zwar kennen und auch durchaus für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel sind, aber in einigen Fällen trotzdem noch nicht unterschrieben haben. 

Auf dem Facebook Auftritt von 'Open Trails!' (https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails) haben wir ein paar der Gründe aufgezählt, warum manche immer noch nicht unterschrieben haben und werben für den Endspurt in Sachen Petition.

Ein Grund lautet: "Aber es haben doch schon 50.000 unterschrieben. Mehr braucht man doch nicht."
Unserer Antwort lautet: "Doch, jede Stimme mehr zählt! Jede Stimme mehr ist ein Grund mehr für den Landtag, sich gut zu überlegen, ob er es sich leisten kann, das Waldgesetz unverändert zu lassen und ob es sich nicht doch lohnt, die 2-Meter-Regel durch eine modernere Regelung zu ersetzen."

Bitte gerne dort _liken_ und vor allem auch noch mal _teilen_ damit wir auch in den letzten Tage der Petition noch mal richtig viel Reichweite bekommen. Aber das Thema bitte auch hier in den Unterforen und "Euren" Threads sowie per Mail und im persönlichen Gespräch weiterleiten.

Und bitte nicht vergessen: die Unterschrifts-Bögen, die Ihr bei Händlern und Vereinen ausgelegt habt, bitte einsammeln und rechtzeitig vor dem 23.11., 23.59h hochladen. Wäre schade, wenn analoge Unterschriften im Endspurt verloren gehen!

Unterschriftsbögen kann man hier hochladen:
https://www.openpetition.de/eingang...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg 

Und hier auch noch mal neue runterladen, ausdrucken und damit auch jetzt noch Unterschriften sammeln:
https://www.openpetition.de/pdf/unt...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## ciao heiko (16. November 2013)

Online Fragestunde mit Kretschmann:

Antwort bei 43m49s "Es gibt Konflikte" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8KAPukJQHI&feature=youtu.be&t=43m49s

ciao heiko


----------



## Freeride Bührer (16. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Online Fragestunde mit Kretschmann:
> 
> Antwort bei 43m49s "Es gibt Konflikte"
> 
> ...



Es gibt Konflikte . Wow was für eine ausfürliche Antwort


----------



## Magico80 (16. November 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Es gibt Konflikte . Wow was für eine ausfürliche Antwort



Was die Landesregierung hier abliefert ist einfach Unfähigkeit und Lachhaft. Hätte er sich aufgrund der vorigen Fragen auch auf Abgeordnetenwatch vorbereitet, wäre nicht so ein Schwachsinn dabei heraus gekommen. Jede andere Antwort wurde ausführlich beantwortet. Diese hier nicht. Das heißt für mich, daß er keine Ahnung hat vom Thema "2MeterRegel" und trotz guter Gegenargumente und über 50.000 Unterschreiber der Petition es nicht für nötig hält, sich da zu informieren. 

Weiter unterstelle ich hiermit auch mal, ob diejenigen auf Abgeordnetenwatch selbst antworten oder der Praktikant/Sekretärin im Amt von demjenigen Politker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (16. November 2013)

MP Kretschmann schrieb:
			
		

> "Es gibt Konflikte".



Dazu fällt mir ein Zitat von Dieter Nuhr ein:
_
"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal Fresse halten"_


----------



## damage0099 (16. November 2013)

Ich lach mich tot!!!!!!
Was ne Antwort


----------



## Muckymu (16. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich tot!!!!!!
> Was ne Antwort



Schreibt es ihm.
Er hat Mum genug dies auf seiner Facebook Seite zuzulassen.
Das ist schonmal Bürgernäher als Bonde.


----------



## TTT (16. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Online Fragestunde mit Kretschmann:
> 
> Antwort bei 43m49s "Es gibt Konflikte"
> 
> ...



Um dann weiter bei 46:50 (zu einem anderen Thema) zu sagen:
"Denn nichts ist in einer Demokratie so schädlich wie der Eindruck von Willkür!"

Jawoll H.Kretschmann! 100Punkte!
Für den Pisa Test wirds dann aber doch nicht reichen, da müßte man das gelernte auch noch anwenden können!


----------



## Magico80 (16. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Schreibt es ihm.
> Er hat Mum genug dies auf seiner Facebook Seite zuzulassen.
> Das ist schonmal Bürgernäher als Bonde.



Done....


Wobei er hat gar nicht so unrecht...es gibt Konflikte...ja sicher, sogar erwiesen gibt es sie. Und zwar eher mit Forstbetrieben, Jägern usw, welche gar niemand im Wald haben wollen um in Ruhe willkürlich Tiere töten zu können oder mit Harvestern um die höchsten Tageszahlen zu fighten.


----------



## ciao heiko (16. November 2013)

Das gestrige Interview von Kretschmann auf seiner FB Seite

Kommentieren, Liken, Teilen

https://www.facebook.com/WinfriedKretschmann/posts/609762079063096

ciao heiko

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (17. November 2013)

Mal sehen, ob meine Frage bei H.Kretschmann noch zugelassen wird:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Kretschmann,
> 
> in Ihrer BÃ¼rgersprechstunde am 15.11. dieses Jahres sagen Sie: "Denn nichts ist in einer Demokratie so schÃ¤dlich, wie der Eindruck von WillkÃ¼r!" Da stimme ich Ihnen zu!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das gestrige Interview von Kretschmann auf seiner FB Seite
> 
> Kommentieren, Liken, Teilen
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WinfriedKretschmann/posts/609762079063096



Und jetzt auch auf Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/458918854229763

Bitte ebenfalls liken und teilen! Das bringt noch mal Stimmen für die Petition.


----------



## ciao heiko (17. November 2013)

Es wurde zwar hier schon einmal erwÃ¤hnt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10833632&postcount=354

Wird aber jetzt erst so richtig Interessant.

http://presse.albverein.net/2013/05/05/festakt-im-neuen-schloss-125-jahre-schwabischer-albverein/

Albvereinsmitglied Kretschmann, der sich selbst als Naturfreund bezeichnet, sagte bei seiner Festansprache: âIm deutschen SÃ¼dwesten schlÃ¤gt das Wanderherz Europasâ

http://presse.albverein.net/2013/04...nn-kommt-zur-pressekonferenz-nach-plochingen/

Besonders erfreut waren der Vorstand und alle Beteiligten darÃ¼ber, dass Frau Gerlinde Kretschmann der Einladung des Albvereins gefolgt war und an der Pressekonferenz teilnahm. Sie sprach u.a. Ã¼ber ihre Erfahrungen als langjÃ¤hrige WanderfÃ¼hrerin. 


www.schwaben-kultur.de/pdfs/2013-03.pdf
derer Dank galt Gerlinde Kretschmann: Â»Sie ist unsere prominenteste. WanderfÃ¼hrerin und eine Botschafterin des SchwÃ¤bischen Albvereins.Â«

http://www.schwaebische.de/region/w...tholisch-verheiratet-gruen-_arid,5323614.html

Winfried Kretschmann ist bei der Wanderung am Sonntag ebenfalls mit dabei. Gemeinsam mit seiner Frau ist er die Strecke vorher zweimal abgelaufen. Gerlinde Kretschmann hatte ihren Mann darum gebeten. Verlaufen ist beim Albverein nicht gern gesehen. âMeine Frau ist da penibelâ, sagt der 64-JÃ¤hrige. Als sie sich an diesem Tag einmal unsicher ist, fragt sie ihn um Rat â und er entscheidet, wo es weitergeht. âMein Co-Wanderer ist dafÃ¼r, dass wir hier lang gehenâ, sagt sie an der Weggabelung. âIch bin nicht dafÃ¼r, dass wir da lang laufen. Ich bin da sicherâ, korrigiert er. Und schiebt leiser nach: âDu darfst nie ein GefÃ¼hl der Unsicherheit aufkommen lassen.â Die Gruppe lacht.

Die Kretschmanns gehen meist wandern

Einfach mal bei Google "Kretschmann Albverein" eingeben

*
Wie war das mit dem Vorwurf der Der GrÃ¼nen der "Klientelpolitik" bei EinfÃ¼hrung der 2 Meter Regel?*


----------



## ciao heiko (17. November 2013)

Aus dem Koalitionsvertrag Seite 81
http://www.gruene-bw.de/fileadmin/gruenebw/dateien/Koalitionsvertrag-web.pdf


*Wir werden die Belange des Sports stärker als bisher berücksichtigen*. Den mit dem Sport vereinbarten Solidarpakt werden wir im Haushalt absichern und neue Spielräume schaffen. Sport und regelmäßige Bewegung im Alltag dienen in allen Lebensphasen einem gesünderen Leben. Wir wollen die Menschen deshalb durch sinnvolle Maßnahmen der Sport und Bewegungsförderung, etwa in der Stadtund Verkehrsplanung, zu einem aktiven Lebensstil anregen. Sport und Bewegung in der Natur soll in einer nachhaltigen, umwelt und landschaftsverträglichen Ausgestaltung erfolgen. *Zur einvernehmlichen Lösung von Interessenkonflikten zwischen verschiedenen Nutzern wollen wir unseren Beitrag leisten.*


----------



## la bourde (17. November 2013)

Vielleicht hilft es uns ein bisschen:
Petition auf velovert.com, größtes MTB Forum in Frankreich
Auf espacetrial.com, das große französische Trial Forum


----------



## Athabaske (17. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Aus dem Koalitionsvertrag Seite 81
> http://www.gruene-bw.de/fileadmin/gruenebw/dateien/Koalitionsvertrag-web.pdf
> 
> 
> *Wir werden die Belange des Sports stärker als bisher berücksichtigen*. Den mit dem Sport vereinbarten Solidarpakt werden wir im Haushalt absichern und neue Spielräume schaffen. Sport und regelmäßige Bewegung im Alltag dienen in allen Lebensphasen einem gesünderen Leben. Wir wollen die Menschen deshalb durch sinnvolle Maßnahmen der Sport und Bewegungsförderung, etwa in der Stadtund Verkehrsplanung, zu einem aktiven Lebensstil anregen. Sport und Bewegung in der Natur soll in einer nachhaltigen, umwelt und landschaftsverträglichen Ausgestaltung erfolgen. *Zur einvernehmlichen Lösung von Interessenkonflikten zwischen verschiedenen Nutzern wollen wir unseren Beitrag leisten.*


...na das ist doch mal ein Pfund mit dem man super wuchern kann!

Danke


----------



## TTT (17. November 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es uns ein bisschen:
> Petition auf velovert.com, größtes MTB Forum in Frankreich
> Auf espacetrial.com, das große französische Trial Forum


----------



## Tilman (17. November 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es uns ein bisschen:
> Petition auf velovert.com, größtes MTB Forum in Frankreich
> Auf espacetrial.com, das große französische Trial Forum



Super! Jetzt weiß ich auch, wen ich ggf. wegen französischer Texte anhauen kann....


----------



## client (17. November 2013)

_"Wichtige Themen bei der Pressekonferenz:
*Schulwandern:*
 Der SchwÃ¤bische Albverein macht sich dafÃ¼r stark, das Schulwandern  wiederzubeleben. Lehrerinnen und Lehrer sollten mit ihren Schulklassen  Wandertage aktiv und im ursprÃ¼nglichen Sinne gestalten. Der Albverein  bietet dazu in Kooperation mit dem Deutschen Wanderverband und unter dem  Motto* â*Schulwandern â Starkmachen fÃ¼r mehr Bewegung und nachhaltige NaturerlebnisseâHilfestellung an"_

Hat man solche ÃberlebensÃ¤ngste im Albverein, dass man nun die ohnhin schon schulfremdgesteuerten Kinder noch per politische EinfluÃnahme zum staatlichen Waldbesuch zwingen will und dabei hofft, somit Vereinsnachwuchs zu rekrutieren.


----------



## Athabaske (18. November 2013)

...und trotzdem wird die DIMB in BaWü nie mehr Mitglieder haben als der SAV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (18. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> _"Wichtige Themen bei der Pressekonferenz:
> *Schulwandern:*
> Der Schwäbische Albverein macht sich dafür stark, das Schulwandern  wiederzubeleben. Lehrerinnen und Lehrer sollten mit ihren Schulklassen  Wandertage aktiv und im ursprünglichen Sinne gestalten. Der Albverein  bietet dazu in Kooperation mit dem Deutschen Wanderverband und unter dem  Motto* *Schulwandern  Starkmachen für mehr Bewegung und nachhaltige NaturerlebnisseHilfestellung an"_
> 
> Hat man solche Überlebensängste im Albverein, dass man nun die ohnhin schon schulfremdgesteuerten Kinder noch per politische Einflußnahme zum staatlichen Waldbesuch zwingen will und dabei hofft, somit Vereinsnachwuchs zu rekrutieren.



Das sehe ich anders, habe selber mit Naturschutz und auch stellenweise mit Schulen zu tun. Ein gutgemeines Angebot swa SAV (egal, wodurch motoviert) muß man nicht schlechtreden. Allerdings weiß ich auch, daß die Lehrer in den Schulen nicht so dämlich sind, daß man ihnen das richige Erleben der Natur zu Fuß erst beibringen müßte. 

Aber: Auch wenn der SAV hier einen Notnagel einschlagen wollte, wir als DIMB sind dem doch mit _NatureRide_ schon Jahre voraus.


----------



## Athabaske (18. November 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, habe selber mit Naturschutz und auch stellenweise mit Schulen zu tun. Ein gutgemeines Angebot swa SAV (egal, wodurch motoviert) muß man nicht schlechtreden. Allerdings weiß ich auch, daß die Lehrer in den Schulen nicht so dämlich sind, daß man ihnen das richige Erleben der Natur zu Fuß erst beibringen müßte...


...vollkommen ot, aber man könnte sich beispielsweise für eine der Schulen entscheiden, die angeblich nur das Tanzen des eigenen Names beibringen?


----------



## Magico80 (18. November 2013)

ich finde es gut, junge Menschen mit nach draußen in die Natur zu nehmen. Das Angebot vom SAV ist da natürlich nicht schlecht. Aber hat halt auch wie es der Schwabe so schön sagt: "a Gschmäckle"
Aber zum anderen Teil ist Wanden für die Kids so langweilig wie nur irgendetwas. Da muss schon Pep rein und ich glaube nicht, daß der SAV das schaffen kann in bestimmten Altersklassen.

Ich bin der Meinung, daß die Lehrer heute tu einem großen Teil zu müde und zu faul sind, mit den Kindern was ordentliches zu machen. Die sind schon mit der "Disziplin" in den Klassenzimmern so überfordert, wie soll das dann draussen funktionieren. 
Ich bin der Überzeugung, wenn man das "Übel" an der Wurzel anpacken würde (Lehrpläne, Schulsystem, Schulgebäude, Schulmaterial und auch die Lehrer fundiert auswählen und ausbilden, man keinen SAV mehr bräuchte, um den Kindern auch in der Schule Bewegung und Natur nahe zu bringen.

Dies ist aber n anderes Thema als Topic hier. ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (18. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> _"Wichtige Themen bei der Pressekonferenz:
> *Schulwandern:*
> Der Schwäbische Albverein macht sich dafür stark, das Schulwandern  wiederzubeleben. Lehrerinnen und Lehrer sollten mit ihren Schulklassen  Wandertage aktiv und im ursprünglichen Sinne gestalten. Der Albverein  bietet dazu in Kooperation mit dem Deutschen Wanderverband und unter dem  Motto* *Schulwandern  Starkmachen für mehr Bewegung und nachhaltige NaturerlebnisseHilfestellung an"_
> 
> Hat man solche Überlebensängste im Albverein, dass man nun die ohnhin schon schulfremdgesteuerten Kinder noch per politische Einflußnahme zum staatlichen Waldbesuch zwingen will und dabei hofft, somit Vereinsnachwuchs zu rekrutieren.



Ich hatte in meiner Schulzeit mindestens zwei Wandertage im Jahr und bin am Ende doch beim MTB gelandet  Wandern finde ich bis heute todlangweilig.
Das Angebot des SAV an die Schulen finde ich gut. Man sollte nicht vergessen, das eine Wanderung wesentlich weniger Aufwand erfordert als ein Tag MTB mit Kindern.


----------



## Nerverider (18. November 2013)

Mein Töchterlein hat zwei Jahre im Rahmen der besuchten Ganz Tagesbetreuung an ihrer Schule einmal wöchentlich eine Naturerlebnis Wanderung gemacht.

Allen Kindern hat das sehr gefallen. Sie haben viel gelernt dabei. Veranstaltet hat das die Ortsgruppe des SAV. Es wurde nie schlecht über uns Biker geredet, das habe ich natürlich gescheckt ;-)


----------



## Muckymu (18. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, daß die Lehrer heute zu einem großen Teil zu müde und zu faul sind, mit den Kindern was ordentliches zu machen. Die sind schon mit der "Disziplin" in den Klassenzimmern so überfordert, wie soll das dann draussen funktionieren.



Wer wüsste darüber nicht besser Bescheid als Ex-Gymnasiallehrer Kretschmann?


----------



## Hockdrik (18. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Schreibt es ihm.
> Er hat Mum genug dies auf seiner Facebook Seite zuzulassen.
> Das ist schonmal Bürgernäher als Bonde.



Tatsächlich, man kann direkt auf die Facebook-Seite von Ministerpräsident Kretschmann schreiben und die Beiträge die dort stehen auch liken und kommentieren.

Um diese Beiträge zu sehen, muss man "Beiträge von anderen" statt "Höhepunkte" (->mittig unter dem Hauptbanner/"Fotos") auswählen.

Wenn er die 53.000 Unterschriften nicht sieht, sieht er (oder seine Berater) vielleicht die Einträge auf der eigenen Facebook-Seite.


----------



## keroson (18. November 2013)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44413--f410451.html#q410451

Mal schauen ob die Opposition ihrem Namen gerecht wird...


----------



## Muckymu (18. November 2013)

Hier ein schönes Bild (vom Schwarzwaldverein geklaut - Hegaukreuz)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1278908_583087071736963_343942640_o.jpg

Auf solch einem Weg dürfte ich doch fahren?
Allerdings sieht man zwei Dinge sehr schön:
Es sind de facto zwei parallele Singeltrails.
Die Wanderer verteilen sich wenn möglich in der Breite.

Dieser Weg ist bei weitem gefährlicher als ein Wurzelpfad.
Als Radler kann man hier versucht sein, es laufen zu lassen und mit Karacho über den Wegesrand vorbeizurauschen. 
Gottseidank sind wir alle so vernünftig dies nicht zu tun - aber wir dürften es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. November 2013)

Das sind keine 2 parallel-Singletrails.
Das ist ein Landwirtschaftsweg, wo "mitten zugewachsen" ist, nur von Traktoren oder SUV's genutzt


----------



## Tilman (18. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das sind keine 2 parallel-Singletrails.
> Das ist ein Landwirtschaftsweg, wo "mitten zugewachsen" ist, nur von Traktoren oder SUV's genutzt


 
Volltreffer!

Und genau deshalb hacke ich immer wieder mit der Juristerei darauf herum, daß man sich ´zig Interpretationen ausdenken kann, wie breit ein Weg sein könnte, ohne daß man hinterher wüßte, wie breit er denn nun tatsächlich ist, denn davon hängt ja dann das Bußgeld-Risiko ab. Zudem hat ein Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenweg tückischerweise, wie man auch auf dem Bild sieht, oft nicht nur in der Mitte Grün zu bieten, sondern auch an den Rändern (so wie auch der Weg am Waldrand gegenüber von EUROBIKE-Messegelände).

Deshalb weg mit dem 2m-Blödsinn, stattdessen......







Der neue Slogan für´s Ländle: "Wir können Rücksicht, aber im Wäldle nur mit Zollstöckle" ?


----------



## Muckymu (18. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das sind keine 2 parallel-Singletrails.
> Das ist ein Landwirtschaftsweg, wo "mitten zugewachsen" ist, nur von Traktoren oder SUV's genutzt



He, da gibt es die Kretschannsche Definitionsunschärfe Regel.
In kurzen Worten: Älles a Frog fu dr`Auslegung

Man muss zum gewünschten Singeltrail nur ein annähernd parallelen Trail in beliebiger Entfernung finden.
Diese beiden Trails bilden zusammen den Landwirtschaftsweg für Traktoren und SUV´s mit variabler Achsbreite.
Da diese Traktoren aber seltener sind, als echte Konflikte zwischen Radlern und Wanderern, findet man auf dem mittigen Bewuchs sogar Bäume.


----------



## damage0099 (18. November 2013)

Ich seh schon: "Es gibt Konflikte!"


----------



## Athabaske (18. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das sind keine 2 parallel-Singletrails.
> Das ist ein Landwirtschaftsweg, wo "mitten zugewachsen" ist, nur von Traktoren oder SUV's genutzt


...und weit und breit kein Wald, also könnte der Weg auch 5 cm breit sein, gerade ausreichend für nen 2,4"er ohne vom Weg abzukommen...


----------



## Muckymu (18. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und weit und breit kein Wald, also könnte der Weg auch 5 cm breit sein, gerade ausreichend für nen 2,4"er ohne vom Weg abzukommen...



Unter Anwendung der Definitionsunschärfenregel:
Klar geht der Weg durch den Wald!
Die Seitenränder des Weges sind halt an dieser Stelle gute 2 Km breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und weit und breit kein Wald, also könnte der Weg auch 5 cm breit sein, gerade ausreichend für nen 2,4"er ohne vom Weg abzukommen...





Muckymu schrieb:


> Unter Anwendung der Definitionsunschärfenregel:
> Klar geht der Weg durch den Wald!
> Die Seitenränder des Weges sind halt an dieser Stelle gute 2 Km breit.



Genau das wollte ich auch grad schreiben!


----------



## Muckymu (18. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich auch grad schreiben!



Komm, lass uns mal Alfred Winkler fragen


----------



## Tilman (18. November 2013)

Dr. Markus Rösler (GRÜNE) hat geantwortet.

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44446--f409335.html#q409335



Wer sich darüber noch aufregt, ist selbst dran schuld, deshalb die nüchterne Analyse: Dr. Rösler 

hat offensichtlich keine eigene Meinung zur "2m-Regel",
.
kennt aber, was der eigentliche Kracher bei der Sache ist, auch niemanden in der eigenen Fraktion, der/die eine Meinung zur "2m-Regel" geschweige denn eine Ahnung von der "2m-Regel" haben könnte oder gar hat,
.
hat, wie man hört, nach grünpolitisch interner Weisung, sich von inhaltlichen Aussagen zugunsten von Textbausteinen auf selbige zu beschränken, genau dies getan,
.
sollte Angela Merkel hinreichend motiviert haben, ihre damalige Forderung an die Fraktionsspitzen der CDU und CSU 2005 in Kiel, man müsse die Bremsklötze niederwalzen, dahingehend zu korrgieren, daß es nun darum geht, Textbausteine niederzuwalzen, 
.
fährt, nimmt man seine eklatante Paraxisferne als Maßstab (wofür man keinen Zollstock, sondern mindestens ein Bandmaß für ländliche Hammerwurf-Wettbewerbe bräuchte), selbst nicht Fahrrad.
Konsequenz aus v. a. Punkt 2 und 5: Dumm gelaufen    oder

Such is life !*
.

*) Joseph Furphy (1890/1903)


----------



## Tilman (18. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und weit und breit kein Wald, also könnte der Weg auch 5 cm breit sein, gerade ausreichend für nen 2,4"er ohne vom Weg abzukommen...


 
..... oder andersherum!

Dazu gibt es eine reale Story aus Hessen, nämlich die, daß im früheren Hessischen Naturschutzgesetz geregelt war, daß der Ausbau von Wirtschaftswegen "auf gleicher Trasse" keinen genehmigungspflichtigen Eingriff in Natur und Landschaft darstelle. Auf Nachfrage, was denn unter "Trasse" zu verstehen sei, denn diese stelle sich lexikalisch als Linie dar, kam dann auch mal von der obersten Heeresleitung in Wiesbaden die Aussage, es gelte die Parzellenbreite......


----------



## damage0099 (18. November 2013)

Meine Lieblingsstelle darin:

"Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang eine Bitte an Sie im Sinne aller Bürgerinnen und Bürger: Fragen Sie doch bitte nicht verschiedene/mehrere Abgeordnete derselben Fraktion die gleichen Dinge. Damit produzieren Sie Doppelarbeit und führen dazu, dass uns genau diese Zeit für Anfragen anderer Bürger und den Austausch mit anderen Einrichtungen fehlt."

Also bitte haltet euch doch dran, sie überarbeiten sich schon


----------



## Muckymu (18. November 2013)

da kann man mal wieder die Professionalität erkennen:

am 22.10.2013 hat er sich als begeisterter Radler und Wanderer intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

Am 18.11.2013 ist er dann mit den einfachen Fragen schon wieder überfordert.

Vieleicht ist der Vegi-Day doch keine gute Idee:


> *Kann essen klüger machen? Hirnforscher und  Ernährungswissenschaftler haben sich darangemacht, die Wirkung der  Nahrung auf das Gehirn zu erkunden. Fleisch, Fruchtsaft und Rüben  scheinen Balsam für die Nerven zu sein.*


----------



## Tilman (18. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsstelle darin:
> 
> "Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang eine Bitte an Sie im Sinne aller Bürgerinnen und Bürger: Fragen Sie doch bitte nicht verschiedene/mehrere Abgeordnete derselben Fraktion die gleichen Dinge. Damit produzieren Sie Doppelarbeit und führen dazu, dass uns genau diese Zeit für Anfragen anderer Bürger und den Austausch mit anderen Einrichtungen fehlt."
> 
> Also bitte haltet euch doch dran, sie überarbeiten sich schon


 
Den Teufel werd´ ich tun!

Ich wußte gar nicht, daß sich Textbausteine bei mehrfacher Verwendung abnützen können. Oder sollte es tatsächlich am Verschleiß liegen, daß die TB von Bonde & Landtagsgefolge politisch schon so alt aussehen? Ich mache über 40 Jahre Politik, aber man lernt immer wieder auch dort dazu, wo man es nicht erwartet hätte........

Auf den Punkt gebracht, es fällt zunehmend schwer, bei der Sache ernst zu bleiben, denn langsam wird sie abendfüllend kabarettreif!

Ich befürchte, daß es nicht mehr lange dauert, bis die hoffentlich letzlich über 54.000 Unterschreiber unserer Petition zur Vergnügungssteuer herangezogen werden.


----------



## Muckymu (18. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also bitte haltet euch doch dran, sie überarbeiten sich schon



Ich konnt´s mir nicht verkneifen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44446--f410496.html#q410496





so breit wie der Herr Doktor grinst, kennt der doch sicher den richtigen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. November 2013)

Textbausteine jetzt auch in der Kommunikation auf Facebook! Die Antwort der 'Redaktion Staatsministerium' (wußte nicht, dass es sowas gibt (habe sie aber auch nicht vermisst)) auf die Frage an den Ministerpräsidenten ist uns leider nur allzu gut bekannt. Die haben den Schuss echt noch nicht gehört...  

Feuer frei für die geübten abgeordnetenwatch.de Frage-Steller! 

https://www.facebook.com/WinfriedKr...ffset=0&total_comments=1&notif_t=feed_comment


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. November 2013)

Es ist jetzt eine GANZ verrückte Idee, aber was soll's:

Wie wäre es, wenn man versucht viele MTB-ler in BW dazu zu bekommen bei jedem Verstoß eine Selbstanzeige zu tätigen?

Scheinbar ist sich die Landesregierung nicht bewusst WIE häufig gegen das aktuelle Recht verstoßen wird. Denn eigentlich bei jedem von uns bei jeder Ausfahrt.

Ja, die Idee ist verrückt. Aber ich wollte es los werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (18. November 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Dr. Markus Rösler (GRÜNE) hat geantwortet.
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44446--f409335.html#q409335
> 
> ...


 

Die Antwort ist schon extrem arm. So sieht wohl Bürgernähe bei den Grünen aus. Immerhin berücksichtigt er Dieter Nuhr: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F***** halten."
Werde heute abend zum Gegenschlag ausholen. 
Gibts ne schnelle Möglichkeit (also nicht zählen) festzustellen, wieviele Petitionsunterzeichner aus seinem Wahlkreis kommen?


----------



## TTT (18. November 2013)

Im 2. Anlauf ist meine Frage bei H.Kretschmann nun durch:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winf...1.html#q410461


----------



## muddymartin (18. November 2013)

Die Jagd wird eröffnet.... 

Hier noch ein "super" Artikel aus der Südwest-Presse bzw. Geislinger Zeitung vom letzten Donnerstag, in der wieder alle Klischees bedient werden. Die Petition wird in eher zweifelhaftem Zusammenhang auch erwähnt. Feuer frei für Kommentare.

http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokales/geislingen/Des-Foersters-Jagd-auf-Irrlichter;art5573,2301333


Wichtig wäre evtl. auch, die Gegenseite (also die drei Biker) zu befragen, wie der genaue "Tathergang" war.


----------



## muddymartin (18. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Im 2. Anlauf ist meine Frage bei H.Kretschmann nun durch:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winf...1.html#q410461


 

Der Link ist tot. Hier der richtige

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f410461.html#q410461


----------



## Tilman (18. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Komm, lass uns mal Alfred Winkler fragen



done

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44364--f410497.html#q410497


----------



## Muckymu (18. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Die Jagd wird eröffnet....
> 
> Hier noch ein "super" Artikel aus der Südwest-Presse bzw. Geislinger Zeitung vom letzten Donnerstag, in der wieder alle Klischees bedient werden. Die Petition wird in eher zweifelhaftem Zusammenhang auch erwähnt. Feuer frei für Kommentare.
> 
> ...



Sollte man die drei Jungs ermutigen, gegen den Bescheid anzugehen?
Sollte man irgendwie einen Musterprozess anzetteln?
Mit demokratischen Mitteln scheint man dem Tumor nicht beizukommen.


----------



## TTT (18. November 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> done
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44364--f410497.html#q410497



Schachtelsätze und hochtrabende Formulierungen - Wie soll der Mann das begreifen?
Mal ihm doch mal einen Comic.


----------



## client (18. November 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hatte in meiner Schulzeit mindestens zwei Wandertage im Jahr und bin am Ende doch beim MTB gelandet  Wandern finde ich bis heute todlangweilig.
> Das Angebot des SAV an die Schulen finde ich gut. Man sollte nicht vergessen, das eine Wanderung wesentlich weniger Aufwand erfordert als ein Tag MTB mit Kindern.


Das mich hier niemand falsch versteht, ich bin nicht gegen Wandern und auch nicht gegen Schulwandern!
Ich bin nur massiv dagegen, dass ein Verein, eine Organisation oder auch eine Landesregierung, die mit unwahren (Unfälle mit Todesfolge durch MTBler) Behauptung oder durch massive Intoleranz (SAV und die Verteidigung der 2m Regel) auffällig geworden ist, nun auch ausserhalb des Schulgebäudes zusätzlich Einfluß auf kleine Kinder (z.B. mein Sohn) erhält.
Nur der, der Toleranz vorlebt, nur der sollte Einfluß auf Kinder haben, denn sonst züchten wir wieder neue Generationen mit eindimesionaler Weltanschauung. 
Der Alpenverein hat vor vielen Jahren erkannt, Wandern, Biken, Klettern, Hallenklettern u.v.m. sind alles Formen der Natur zu begegnen und seine Sinne für die Belange der Natur zu schärfen. 
Und deshalb nutzen wir auch gerne den DAV, um unseren Kleinen eine weitere Erfahrungsquelle im Umgang mit der Natur zu ermöglichen.
Ich halte die Schulen für weitesgehend Inkompetent um unseren Kindern ein wertfreies Naturverständnis zu vermitteln. Wer von den Lehrern bewegt sich denn in der Natur? Ich kenne sehr wenige, obwohl ich sehr viele Lehre kenne.
Das war vor 44 Jahren auch schon so als ich in die Schule gekommen bin und es ist heute leider selten anders.
Erst dann, wenn z.B. die DIMB, der DAV, Nabu, BUND, Sportvereine und ggf. auch der SAV gemeinsam einen Infotag in den Schulen anbieten, erst dann kann doch von halbwegs unvoreingenommener Natur-Sport und und Umweltschutzbildung gesprochen werden.


----------



## ciao heiko (18. November 2013)

Die Schwäbische Albvereinsjugend meldet sich zu Wort

https://www.facebook.com/albvereins...ffset=0&total_comments=5&notif_t=feed_comment

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (18. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Schwäbische Albvereinsjugend meldet sich zu Wort
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/albvereins...ffset=0&total_comments=5&notif_t=feed_comment
> 
> ciao heiko


_"Ich denke auch nicht, dass Facebook die geeignete Plattform für so eine Diskussion ist.
Bei  Interesse darf man gern eine Mail an eben den Hauptverein schreiben  oder auch an uns unter [email protected]
Freundliche Grüße
Julia Lärz
Stellvertretende Hauptjugendwartin"
_Ein Thema, das seit vielen Jahren das öffentliche Leben beeinflußt und mich und vermutlich viele andere davon abhält in BW Urlaub zu machen sollte nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden?
Was ist das für ein Gesellschaftsverständnis, Frau Lärz?
Die "geheimen Zirkel" haben und hatten wir zu genüge, die Ergebnisse sind bekannt, siehe aktuelle 2m Regel.
Nur die breite Öffentlichkeit und die Diskussion in der selben wird uns zu einer toleranten Regelung führen, früher oder später!!


----------



## ciao heiko (18. November 2013)

Schwäbischer Albverein Neuhausen wächst

http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...lbverein-Neuhausen-waechst-_arid,5411085.html

Die Mitgliederzahl sei um 30 auf 504 angewachsen, verkündete Melanie Stritzel als Verantwortliche der Mitgliederverwaltung. Die bis 25-Jährigen machten dabei ein Drittel aller Mitglieder aus.* Den größten Mitgliederzuwachs seit Jahren hätten die neuen Gruppen Inliner und Mountainbike beschert.* Aber auch die Senioren, die eine eigene Abteilung bilden, hätten bei vielen Aktivitäten zum Erfolg beigetragen.


----------



## keroson (18. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Ich konnt´s mir nicht verkneifen:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44446--f410496.html#q410496
> 
> 
> ...



Der grinst breit ))))

Nachgehakt:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Doktor Rösler,
> 
> Sie schrieben am 22.10. in Ihrer Antwort an Herrn Engelhardt: []als begeisterter Radfahrer und Wanderer zugleich habe ich mich nochmals intensiv mit der Thematik beschäftigt[] und jetzt auf Nachfrage auch wieder an Herrn Engelhardt: []Das allerdings führt dazu, dass ich  es werden von Politikern ja ehrliche Antworten erwartet  in mancherlei Hinsicht schlicht überfragt bin []
> 
> ...


----------



## ciao heiko (18. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt eine GANZ verrückte Idee, aber was soll's:
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn man versucht viele MTB-ler in BW dazu zu bekommen bei jedem Verstoß eine Selbstanzeige zu tätigen?
> 
> ...



Wir haben intern schon darüber überlegt. Wie sich das dann genau verhält wissen wir nicht. Der Regelsatz beträgt zwischen 25-35 EUR. 

In besonderen Fällen kann das Bussgeld aber auch deutlich höher sein. 

Wir behalten es aber mal im Hinterkopf.

ciao heiko


----------



## Muckymu (18. November 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> Der grinst breit ))))
> Nachgehakt:
> 
> 
> > ...Sie versuchen erst gar nicht, wie z.B. Herr Pix...



um zu vermeiden, dass er auf meine Frage hin mit dem Pix um die Ecke kommt, hab ich ihn per FB freundlich gebeten, davon abzusehen:

https://www.facebook.com/Dr.MarkusRoesler/posts/653022174719333

*
An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch mal den Damen und Herren vom DIMB ein Kompliment machen.* 
Ich beschäftige mich ja noch nicht so lange mit dem Thema, aber mit jeder Antwort verstehe ich mehr und mehr, was aus normalen Menschen Extremisten machen kann. 
Wie ihr mit einer Ruhe und Bedachtheit fragt und antwortet - Hochachtung


----------



## Muckymu (18. November 2013)

sogar der Europameister Alban Lakata hat unterschrieben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (18. November 2013)

Wenn das so weitergeht, holt uns die komische Sommerzeit-Petition noch ein. Obwohl die Gegenargumente die höheren Bewertungen haben, sammeln die Unterschriften wie blöd.


----------



## muddymartin (18. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist schon extrem arm. So sieht wohl Bürgernähe bei den Grünen aus. Immerhin berücksichtigt er Dieter Nuhr: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F***** halten."
> Werde heute abend zum Gegenschlag ausholen.
> Gibts ne schnelle Möglichkeit (also nicht zählen) festzustellen, wieviele Petitionsunterzeichner aus seinem Wahlkreis kommen?



Ok, habe geantwortet. Mal schauen, obs durchgeht:

Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Rösler,
wiederum danke für Ihre Antwort. Bevor ich mir erlaube, Ihnen weitere Fragen zu stellen, gestatten Sie mir eine kurze Zusammenfassung:
- Meine erste Frage vom 10.09. beantworten Sie nicht. 
- Auf meine Nachfrage vom 15.10. beantworten Sie mit der Begründung, dass Sie selbst Radfahrer sind und sich "nochmals intensiv mit der Thematik beschäftigt" haben. Auf meine Fragen gehen Sie so gut wie gar nicht ein und verweisen mich auf das Ministerium für ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz, obwohl es mir um Ihren Auftrag als Legaslative geht, nämlich bestehende Gesetze zu hinterfragen und ggf. zu verbessern
- auf meine weitere Nachfrage vom 24.10. führen Sie nun an, dass Sie mit der Beantwortung meiner Fragen "schlicht überfragt" sind (trotz vorher intensiver Beschäftigung mit dem Thema)und verweisen mich an Ihren Kollegen Herr Pix (Der trotz  konkreter Fragestellungen ebenfalls kaum zu einer sachlichen Diskussion beiträgt)
In Summe ist das ein sehr trauriges Bild. Sieht so Ihre Vorstellung von der durch die Grünen und Herr Kretschmann proklamierten neuen "Bürgernähe" aus? 
Allein aus Ihrem Wahlkreis haben sich mehr als 500 Menschen (s. https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg) durch unterzeichnen der Petition für eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel ausgesprochen. Trotzdem möchten Sie sich scheinbar nicht näher mit der Thematik beschäftigen. Was sagen Sie diesen Menschen, die vor Ihrer Haustüre in Ihrem Wahlkreis im Wald radfahren möchten, ohne Waldbesucher zweiter Klasse zu sein? 
Wie passt dies mit der Aussage von Herr Kretschmann in der Online-Bürgersprechstunde vom 15.11.13 zusammen, in der er sagt, "Nichts ist in einer Demokratie so schädlich wie der Eindruck von Willkür!"?  

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Hockdrik (18. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, holt uns die komische Sommerzeit-Petition noch ein. Obwohl die Gegenargumente die höheren Bewertungen haben, sammeln die Unterschriften wie blöd.




Phhh, mir doch egal! Wir haben die 50.000 voll, alles andere ist Bonus. 

Aber was wir am runden Tisch unbedingt zur Sprache bringen müssen, wenn es dann soweit ist und was wir dann auch dringend in die Novellierung des Waldgesetzes aufnehmen sollten: Die Frage, ob die Wanderer jetzt durch Zuruf ("Ja haben Sie denn keine Klingel am Rad?") oder durch Klingel ("Müssen Sie mich jetzt auch noch mit der Klingel vom Weg scheuchen? Ein freundliches 'Grüß Gott!' hätte es doch auch getan.") über unsere Annäherung informiert werden wollen.

Ich befürchte, dass es gar nicht um die Wegbreite geht, sondern um die Frage: "Klingel oder nicht Klingel?". Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ein Großteil der wenigen Konflikte im Wald darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass es bei diesem Thema zu furchtbaren Missverständnissen kommt. 

Man weiß einfach nicht, ob ein Wanderer eher der "Klingel"-Typ oder der "Grüß Gott!"-Typ ist, wenn man ihnen begegnet...


----------



## TTT (18. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Ok, habe geantwortet. Mal schauen, obs durchgeht:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Rösler,
> wiederum danke für Ihre Antwort. Bevor ich mir erlaube, Ihnen weitere Fragen zu stellen, gestatten Sie mir eine kurze Zusammenfassung:
> ...



Kommt so nicht durch, ist mein Tipp. Ich habe die Aussage 





> Wie passt dies mit der Aussage von Herr Kretschmann in der Online-Bürgersprechstunde vom 15.11.13 zusammen, in der er sagt, "Nichts ist in einer Demokratie so schädlich wie der Eindruck von Willkür!"


belegen müssen!


----------



## TTT (18. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aber was wir am runden Tisch unbedingt zur Sprache bringen müssen, wenn es dann soweit ist und was wir dann auch dringend in die Novellierung des Waldgesetzes aufnehmen sollten: Die Frage, ob die Wanderer jetzt durch Zuruf ("Ja haben Sie denn keine Klingel am Rad?") oder durch Klingel ("Müssen Sie mich jetzt auch noch mit der Klingel vom Weg scheuchen? Ein freundliches 'Grüß Gott!' hätte es doch auch getan.") über unsere Annäherung informiert werden wollen.
> 
> Ich befürchte, dass es gar nicht um die Wegbreite geht, sondern um die Frage: "Klingel oder nicht Klingel?". Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ein Großteil der wenigen Konflikte im Wald darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass es bei diesem Thema zu furchtbaren Missverständnissen kommt.
> 
> Man weiß einfach nicht, ob ein Wanderer eher der "Klingel"-Typ oder der "Grüß Gott!"-Typ ist, wenn man ihnen begegnet...



Ich bin da eindeutig für ein freundliches "Grüß Gott" und wenns dann gemaule gibt die Gashupe.


----------



## TTT (18. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt eine GANZ verrückte Idee, aber was soll's:
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn man versucht viele MTB-ler in BW dazu zu bekommen bei jedem Verstoß eine Selbstanzeige zu tätigen?
> 
> ...



Und dann gegen den Bußgeldbescheid Einspruch einlegen? Geht das?


----------



## Hockdrik (18. November 2013)

Toller Kommentar auf Facebook von Jürgen Koch aus Kusterdingen:
"Sehr geehrter Herr Kretschmann und Redaktionsteam,
Ich bin ehrenamtlicher Fachübungsleiter beim DAV der Sektion Tübingen. Wir Tübinger sind sehr daran interessiert unsere Kurse und Ausfahrten umweltverträglich zu gestalten. Als Übungsleiter befinde ich mich versicherungsrechtlich im Bereich der groben Fahrlässigkeit. So sind wir gezwungen unsere Kurse und Ausfahrten in benachbarte Länder zu verlegen. Konflikte mit Wandern kennen wir nicht. Aber sehr gerne würden wir umweltfreundlich ab der Haustüre losradeln. Von uns möchte keiner die schwabische Alb in einen Bikepark verwandeln, aber von der Umwelt-und Radfahrerpartei fühlen wir uns verlassen! Setzen Sie sich mit der DIMB an den Verhandlungstisch!"

https://www.facebook.com/WinfriedKr...ffset=0&total_comments=8&notif_t=feed_comment


----------



## Hockdrik (18. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich bin da eindeutig für ein freundliches "Grüß Gott" und wenns dann gemaule gibt die Gashupe.



Ich auch! Und bei Gemaule kommt beim mir die heimtückische Schei**freundlichkeit zum Einsatz. Klebt gut.

Ich komme aber meistens mit einem defensivem "'Tschulligung!" ganz gut zurecht. Kenne aber auch jemanden, der gerade bei Wander-Gruppen mittleren Alters mit einem fröhlichen "Palimpalim!" große Heiterkeit erntet.

Die Welt kann so einfach sein!


----------



## damage0099 (19. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Ich konnt´s mir nicht verkneifen:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44446--f410496.html#q410496



  
Sehr gute Fragestellung!!!


----------



## HelmutK (19. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt eine GANZ verrückte Idee, aber was soll's:
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn man versucht viele MTB-ler in BW dazu zu bekommen bei jedem Verstoß eine Selbstanzeige zu tätigen?
> 
> ...



Die Idee ist ganz sicher nicht verrückt und wenn, dann geistert sie nicht alleine bei Dir im Kopf herum. Auch in der DIMB denken schon geraume Zeit darüber nach, wie wir noch deutlicher machen kann, dass es hier um eine Regel geht, die mangels Akzeptanz und Durchsetzbarkeit sowie so nicht eingehalten wird. Ob die Selbstanzeige dafür das richtige Mittel ist, darüber sind wir geteilter Meinung. Persönlich glaube ich eher, dass wir es nach Abschluss der Petition evtl. eine Kampagne (Aufruf) zum Zivilen Ungehorsam starten sollten und vielleicht eine Seite einrichten sollten, auf der man sich ohne Nennung von Ort und Zeit dazu bekennen kann, dass man sich nicht an die 2-Meter-Regel hält. Die Älteren unter uns können sich vielleicht noch an ein Titelbild des Sterns aus dem Jahr 1971 erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (19. November 2013)

> "Es gibt einfach Konflikte. Konflikte zwischen _Wanderern_ und _Mountain-Bikern_ und die werden ernst genommen. Das ist der schlichte Grund dafür."



Die GRÜNEN sind ja bekanntlich für ein Tempolimit auf dt. Autobahnen. Ob MP Kretschmann auf die Frage "Sollte das Fahren von Audi, BMW, Mercedes und Porsche auf dt. Autobahnen verboten werden ?" wie folgt geantwortet hätte ?



> "Es gibt einfach Konflikte. Konflikte zwischen _Rasern_ und _AutofahrerInnen_ und die werden ernst genommen. Das ist der schlichte Grund dafür."




Bestimmt nicht, denn wenn man sich mit der Autolobby anlegt, braucht es bessere Argumente als ein "Basta".


----------



## muddymartin (19. November 2013)

*54.000 !!!!*


----------



## Tilman (19. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wir haben intern schon darüber überlegt. Wie sich das dann genau verhält wissen wir nicht. Der Regelsatz beträgt zwischen 25-35 EUR.
> 
> In besonderen Fällen kann das Bussgeld aber auch deutlich höher sein.
> 
> ...


 
Bitte nochmal zum Mitschreiben

Die Beträge bis 35 EUR sind in der Regel eine Verwarnung, mehr als 35 EUR gehen bei einer Verwarnung nicht (früher 70 DM). D.h., wer zahlt, hat seine Ruhe und wer widerspricht, bekommt ohne weiteren Kommentar der Behörde ein ganz normales Bußgeldverfahren an die Backe. 
.

Das Verfahren besteht aus der 

Anhörung (§55 OWiG); ..
d.h., der Betroffene bekommt unter Nennung der Rechtsnorm (also hier §§ 37... und 83... LandeswaldG) mitgteilt, man habe vor, ihm z.B. 100 EUR Bußgeld zu verpassen, weil....* Er habe die Gelegenheit, sich bis zum XXXX zu äußern, sonst ergehe ein Bescheid nach Aktenlage.
.
Bußgeldbescheid;.
d.h., der Betroffene bekommt unter Bezug auf die Anhörung _und Berücksichtigung seiner Äußerung_ (s.o.) z.B. 90 EUR aufgebraten.
.
(ggf.) Einspruch; d.h. die Sache wird vor Gericht geklärt.....
Ich gehe davon aus, daß man im Streit um die Bußgeldhöhe in der Regel verliert. Interessant wäre es hier aber, dann zuzugreifen, wenn  
..
die Begründung, der Weg sei "zu  schmal" hieße und..
.
es sich um einen "grenzwertig breiten" Weg (links und rechts nix brauchbares zum Zollstock-Anlegen, z.B. Bordsteine) handelt,

und zu versuchen, dem Gericht klarzumachen, daß die "weiche" Begründung "zu schmal" die vom Gesetzgeber vorgegebene exakte (!!!!) numerische Norm "2m" nicht ersetzt. Hätte der Gesetzgber 1995 nämlich die eine behördliche Ermesssensausübung zulassende bzw. erfordernde Norm "zu schmale Wege" gemeint, hätte er im Gesetz 1995 auch "zu schmale Wege" geschrieben. Hat er aber nicht.​Ich habe das auch im PSW-Forum noch mal angesprochen.
.

*) Über die Begründung von Bußgeldbescheiden (v.a. Beweise, Bußgeldhöhe) streiten sich die Gelehrten. Es gibt die nach Maßgabe des OWiG nicht ganz abwegige Auffassung, Bußgeldverfahren seien dafür da, "kurzen Prozess" zu machen, d.h., daß vieles nach "0 8 15" abgehakt wird. 
Im normalen Verwaltungsverfahren (z.B. Abrißverfügung f. einen "Jump" im Wald) ist nach §39 Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetz bei Ermessensentscheidungen eine Begründung rgelmäßig geboten, es sei denn, sie erschöpft sich darin, daß z.B. das Überschreiten einer meßbaren Norm (Lärmschwellen nach TA Lärm in dBA etc. etc.) geltend gemacht wird. Diese Begründung ist hingegen im Bußgeldverfahren oft aus o.g. Gründen vergleichsweise dünne. Darauf sind auch in manchen Bundesländern vorgegebene Formulare angelegt, die wenig Platz für Begründungen etc. bieten.
Ich bin da anderer Auffassung, nämlich, daß ein Bürger auch in Bußgeldverfahren nachvollziehbar erklärt bekommen muß, wie die Behörde zu ihrer Entscheidung v.a. hinsichtlich der Bußgeldhöhe gekommen ist und so handhabe ich es auch in meiner beruflichen Praxis. Gerade bei höheren Summen ist dabei die Chance wesentlich höher, daß man als Behörde vor Gericht gut dasteht, weil das Gericht plausiblen Begründungen folgen kann. So ist die Begründung aus Sicht der Behörde dem "kurzen Prozess" sogar förderlich..... Währenddessen schlagen in niedrigen Kostensegmenten (z.B. 50 bis 100 EUR) die Gerichte idR nur dann zu, wenn die Bußgeldfestsetzung wirklich abwegig ist (300 EUR für Befahren eines "zu schmalen" Weges etc.). Auch die Motivation der Rechtsanwälte hält sich bei solchen Sachen sehr in Grenzen. 
Feste Kataloge als Hilfe für Bußgeldfestsetzungen gibt es zwar, aber ich habe noch nichts gefunden, was auch die Verstöße gegen das Betretungsrecht erfassen würde.


----------



## Tilman (19. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Und dann gegen den Bußgeldbescheid Einspruch einlegen? Geht das?


 
Gehen täte das, aber

siehe mein vorheriges Posting
:
das kann ins Geld gehen
:
in harmlosen Fällen (und das ist meistens so) wird es zu einer Verwarnung kommen und ob man bei Beträgen bis zu 35 EUR riskieren soll, im Falle des nicht-Bezahlens ggf. ein höheres Bußgeld zzgl. Auslagen zu riskieren, weiß ich nicht.
Ich habe, wie Helmut, Bedenken, obwohl ich früher einer der Befürworter einer Selbstanzeigekampagne war. Warum?

Wer sich selbst anzeigt, wird Probleme bekommen, hinterher zu begründen, daß er den Rechtsverstoß doch gar nicht begangen habe. Im Strafrecht kann das Vortäuschen einer Straftat sogar übelste Folgen haben.
.
Wenn die Behörde nicht ganz dämlich ist, läßt sie die Sache auf sich beruhen und legt aber _per gesondertem Bescheid_ die durch die Bearbeitung der Sache entstandenen Auslagen (z.B. Personalaufwand f. Ortsbesichtigung etc.) auf den Selbstanzeiger um.
.
Wenn man einen Bußgeldbescheid bekommt, landet ein Vorgehen gegen diesen Bescheid vor Gericht. Das hat zweierlei Folgen:
.
Gerichte finden es unheimlich toll (sprich, sie sind "not amused"), wenn sie für rechtliche Keilereien im unteren Kostensegment instrumentalisiert werden (weil das dann kein Musterprozess ist, sondern Arbeitsbeschaffung),
.
die Richter werden fragen, wie man denn den Maßstab für seine Sünde angelegt hatte und wenn man das nicht kann, werden sie fragen, wie man denn dan die Selbstanzeige begründen könne und da man das ja dann nicht kann, werden die Richter den Teufel tun, die Gerichtskosten der Staatskasse anzulasten. 
.
Und der Sinn der Sache, die Regel als solche in Frage zu stellen (Stichwort "Musterprozess"), kommt auf diese Weise erst gar nicht zur Sprache.

Kurzum, eine Kampagne des "zivilen Ungehorsams" ließe sich vergleichsweise einfacher damit begründen, daß man ja gar nicht feststellen konnte, wie breit der jew. Weg wirklich war.

Der Tenor der Kampagne-Aussage wäre m.E. m besten 

_Ich habe rücksichtsvoll zu allen Menschen, denen ich begegnet bin, einen schmalen Weg mit dem MTB befahren und trotzdem ein schlechtes Gewissen! _
_.Denn ich weiß nun nicht, ob ich gegen das Gesetz verstoßen habe oder nicht.
__.Zu all dem Verdruss nötigt mich diese sch....antiquierte bürokratische "2m-Regel"_  ​ 
statt "ich habe gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen"


----------



## allert (19. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> sogar der Europameister Alban Lakata hat unterschrieben !



Dem hatte ich das schon Anfang Oktober geschickt. Wurde Zeit, dass er unterschreibt ;-)


----------



## muddymartin (19. November 2013)

Aus dem Vorwort der aktuellen Vereinszeitschrift des Schwarzwaldvereins:

*N​*​​​​​​​​​ationalpark und Pumpspeicherwerk Atdorf
sind gerade etwas aus den Schlagzeilen, da ist
der Schwarzwaldverein mit einem alten und wieder
aktuellen Thema beschäftigt, dem Befahren von
Wanderwegen mit Mountainbikes. Um es gleich vorweg
noch einmal zu sagen: Das Verbot des Fahrens
auf schmalen Wanderwegen ist nicht vom Schwarzwaldverein
erlassen worden, sondern Teil des Landeswaldgesetzes
des Landes Baden-Württemberg.
Die erneut aufgekommene Diskussion über das
Mountainbiken zeigt unterschiedliche Standpunkte,
die wir in unserer Ausgabe 3/2013 dargestellt haben.
Deshalb bitten wir um Verständnis dafür, dass
wir in unserer Vereinszeitschrift keine Leserbriefdiskussion​
darüber führen werden.


----------



## cyclemaniac (19. November 2013)

Hi,

ich habe über Abgeordnetenwatch mal ne Frage an unseren Landesvater Kretschmann die folgenden Fragen im Bezug auf den Koalitionsvertrag der Grünen gestellt. Mal gespannt ob ne Antwort kommt.

_Sehr geehrter Herr Kretschmann,

im Koalitionsvertrag der Grünen findet sich auf Seite 81 folgender Passus:

"Sport bewegt die Menschen
nicht nur körperlich. Er hat eine starke integrative Kraft als Brücke
zwischen den Generationen, zwischen Menschen mit verschiedenem sozialen oder kulturellen Hintergrund und unterschiedlicher Herkunft. Außerdem befriedigt Sport das Grundbedürfnis des Menschen nach Spiel, Bewegung und Wettkampf.
Wir werden die Belange des Sports stärker als bisher berücksichtigen. Den mit dem Sport vereinbarten Solidarpakt werden wir im Haushalt absichern und neue Spielräume schaffen.
Sport und regelmäßige Bewegung im Alltag dienen in allen Lebensphasen einem gesünderen Leben. Wir wollen die Menschen deshalb durch sinnvolle Maßnahmen der Sport-und Bewegungsförderung, etwa in der Stadt und Verkehrsplanung, zu einem aktiven Lebensstil anregen. Sport und Bewegung in der Natur soll in einer nachhaltigen, umwelt und landschaftsverträglichen Ausgestatung erfolgen. Zur einvernehmlichen Lösung von Interessenkonflikten zwischen verschiedenen
Nutzern wollen wir unseren Beitrag leisten. "

Hierzu nun meine Frage:

Warum wird seitens der Landesregierung hinsichtlich § 37 BWWaldG , der sogenannten 2m-Regel kein runder Tisch aller Betroffenen initiiert um eine für alle verträgliche und einvernehmliche Lösung zu finden ?
Wie wollen sie zu einer einvernehmlichen Lösung von Interessenkonflikten zwischen verschiedenen Nutzern ihren Beitrag leisten ?

mit sportlichen Grüßen_

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f410488.html#q410488


----------



## sipaq (19. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> *54.000 !!!!*


Mittlerweile haben wir schon wieder 356 Unterschriften mehr. Bis vor 2 oder 3 Tagen war ich ja noch skeptisch, ob wir die 55.000 Unterschriften schaffen, aber nach heute bin ich da wieder optimistisch.


----------



## muddymartin (19. November 2013)

Ich halte die 57000 noch für erreichbar!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (19. November 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Gehen täte das, aber
> 
> siehe mein vorheriges Posting
> :
> ...


Dann wäre es doch zielführender, wenn die biker sich gegenseitig -gemäß Deinem "Vorschlag"- anzeigen würden. So könnte der Angezeigte den Vorwurf mit dem Verweis abstreiten, er hätte den Weg vorher an diversen Stellen mit dem Zollstock vermessen und keine Stelle sei schmaler als 2,05 m oder so ähnlich gewesen, während dann der Zeuge klarstellt, dass er an einer Stelle gemessen habe, wo der Weg aber nur 1,99 m breit war!
Ich denke hunderter solcher gegenseitiger Anzeigen würden schon einen gewissen Druck auf die Gerichte ausüben und dadurch vielleicht den Weg in höhere Instanzen zur Klärung finden.
Weil der Verweis auf: die 2m Angabe sei nur eine Orientierung, kann ja nicht die rechtlich haltbare Aussage sein.


----------



## cännondäler__ (19. November 2013)

Hallo,
gestern in der Badischen Zeitung: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/emme...ied-kretschmann-in-emmendingen--77266679.html (siehe "die Fragen" und "die Anworten")
Ich hab´ leider keine Info was da genau vorgefallen ist, eine Werbung für unsere Sache war´s aber auf den ersten Blick nicht.
cännondäler


----------



## Tilman (19. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Dann wäre es doch zielführender, wenn die biker sich gegenseitig -gemäß Deinem "Vorschlag"- anzeigen würden. So könnte der Angezeigte den Vorwurf mit dem Verweis abstreiten, er hätte den Weg vorher an diversen Stellen mit dem Zollstock vermessen und keine Stelle sei schmaler als 2,05 m oder so ähnlich gewesen, während dann der Zeuge klarstellt, dass er an einer Stelle gemessen habe, wo der Weg aber nur 1,99 m breit war!
> Ich denke hunderter solcher gegenseitiger Anzeigen würden schon einen gewissen Druck auf die Gerichte ausüben und dadurch vielleicht den Weg in höhere Instanzen zur Klärung finden.
> Weil der Verweis auf: die 2m Angabe sei nur eine Orientierung, kann ja nicht die rechtlich haltbare Aussage sein.



Das sehe ich anders.

Wie schon geschrieben, die Behörden sind nicht blöd. Sie werden schlichtweg ggf. bestätigen, daß man die 2m nicht messen kann und gut isses. Oder sie lassen sich die "2m" vor Ort zeigen und wenn der Anzeigeerstatter dann dicke Backen macht, ist es auch wieder Essig und wenn er Pech hat, zahlt eben er und nicht der Angeschwärzte die Auslagen der Behörde. 

Wenn es, was ich fast aus genannten Gründen ausschließe, ganz dick kommt, gibt es bei so etwas, was nicht ein Behördenmensch selber gesehen hat, eine Verwarnung. Wenn man es dann auf einen Bußgeldbescheid anlegt, ist kein Richter so dämlich, daß er nicht merkt, daß da etwas im Busch ist, denn wer riskiert schon im unteren Kostensegment, daß er mehr zahlen muß, als das Verwarnungsgeld. Und nicht zu vergessen, spätestens dann wird ein schlauer Richter einen Ortstermin machen, der Zeuge wird dumm aus der Wäsche gucken usw.



Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt nur den politischen Weg mit den drei Begründungen, daß

eine Regelung, die nicht anwendbar ist, weil Bürokratie pur, nicht in ein Gesetz gehört,
.
Radfahrer durch die "2m-Regel" zumindest subjektiv und damit allemal zu Lasten des Erholungswertes in Rechtsunsicherheit geraten (daraus kann man eine öffentliche Aktion machen) und,
.
weil ein öffentliches Interesse an einem möglichst fairen (und nach Maßgabe des Subsidiaritätsprinzips nur aus besonders wichtigem Grund benutzerspezifisch geordneten) Miteinander im Wald stattfindet, eine gescheite Lösung á la Hessen längst überfällig ist.


----------



## ciao heiko (19. November 2013)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern in der Badischen Zeitung: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/emme...ied-kretschmann-in-emmendingen--77266679.html (siehe "die Fragen" und "die Anworten")
> Ich hab´ leider keine Info was da genau vorgefallen ist, eine Werbung für unsere Sache war´s aber auf den ersten Blick nicht.
> cännondäler



Ich war nicht dabei. Aber wir hatten jemanden da. 

Er hat uns berichtet, dass als die Frage kam, Herr Kretschmann das Thema abwiegeln wollte. "Man könne nicht zu allem einen runden Tische einberufen" 
Daraufhin hatte ein ältere Mann, der auch MTB Fahrer ist nachgehakt. Die Diskussion wurde wohl sehr lebhaft. Die genaueren Wortlaute sind mir aber unbekannt. Aber wenn er den Satz " "Konflikte entstehen, wenn man so argumentiert wie sie. Sie halten einen großen Vortrag und lassen keine andere Meinung zu." gesagt hat, dann hat er damit durchaus recht.


Der MTB Fahrer war niemand mir bekanntes, aber er war wohl sehr gut über unsere Aktion informiert. Auch wenn der Auftritt nicht in allem ganz perfekt war. Ich bin froh das Menschen aufstehen und unser Thema nach draussen tragen. Falls er hier mitliest. Danke für deinen Einsatz. 

Sehr interessant ist, wie die BZ darüber berichtet. Mir wurde das Ende so zugetragen. Und zwar habe der Ministerpräsident eingeräumt, das "man sich doch mal an einen gemeinsamen Tisch setzen solle" Das wäre doch mal ein zitierfähiger Satz für die Zeitung gewesen.

Ist hier schon einmal jemandem aufgefallen dass, fast alle Zeitungen über das Thema berichtet haben. Aber ausgerechnet die BZ nicht. Und das obwohl Freiburg eine Hochburg der Petition ist.


Alles sehr sehr komisch.....

ciao heiko


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Alles sehr sehr komisch.....



Tja, _Ihr_ habt die komische Presse, _wir_ haben die komischen Wander-Verbände. ;-)
Weiß gerad' nur nicht, was mir weniger lieb ist... :-/


----------



## client (20. November 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders.
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben, die Behörden sind nicht blöd. Sie werden schlichtweg ggf. bestätigen, daß man die 2m nicht messen kann und gut isses. Oder sie lassen sich die "2m" vor Ort zeigen und wenn der Anzeigeerstatter dann dicke Backen macht, ist es auch wieder Essig und wenn er Pech hat, zahlt eben er und nicht der Angeschwärzte die Auslagen der Behörde.
> 
> ...


Das alles hängt wohl am meisten von der Qualität des entsprechenden Anwalts ab(siehe Mollath!!!!!).
Noch nie haben poltische Lösungen dauerhaft grundlegenden Konflikte gelöst! Erst wenn alle unter den Problemen einzelner Gruppen massivst leiden, erst dann gelingt eine Aussöhnung und ein Neuanfang! 
Du siehst ja selbst Stuttgart21 ist nicht wirklich gelöst, genausowenig, wie in München nach dem Volksentscheid der Flughafen auf seine dritte Startbahn verzichtet. 
Krebs kann man nicht anbehten, den muß man mit härteren Mitteln vom Wirt rausschneiden. Die fehlende Bereitschaft unserer Gesellschaft Konflikte als solche zu begreifen und diese auch mit anderen Mitteln als Laberrei auszutragen, ist nur noch widerlich. 
Wer mag sich mit einer Entzündung in seinem Körper anfreunden und dauerhaft dadurch Lebensenergie verlieren.
Ich hatte das Glück, dass ich in einer Zeit studiert habe, als man bereit war Fakten zu schaffen und für seine Bürgerrechte auch seine Gesundheit zu riskieren, siehe Atomentlager!!
Wir labern uns in den Untergang und leben nicht mehr unser Leben. Mein Wald, dein Wald; wo sind wir eigentlich wieder angekommen, im Mittelalter. 

Ich sehe überhaupt nicht den politischen Weg. Stuttgart21 hat die Verbohrtheit der Politik beleuchtet und nun sind die Gewinner von Stuttgart21 genauso verbohrt.
Ich schätze sehr deine Arbeit und Deine Verdienste, aber Anwälte und Juristen haben noch nie grundsätzliche Gesellschaftskonflikte gelöst!
Mich nervt es massiv, dass 150.000 oder 200.000 Wanderfraeks große Teile der Gesellschaft aus den Wald ausschließen wollen.
Es gibt Zeiten, wo man miteinander redet und es gibt Zeiten, wo man Fakten schafft. Z.B. mit massivsten Protesten. Aber die heutige Jugend scheint dieses Mittel verlernt zu haben, mit PC Spielen und Soizialen Netzwerken hat man es geschafft Menschen vom echten Leben abzuscheiden.
Ich sage es gerne wieder, obwohl ich es auch in diesen Forum schon mehrmals geschrieben habe, ich stand mit einem kleinen Baby im Kinderwagen -meinem Sohn- am Bombenkrater, als dieser plattgemacht wurde. Eine handvoll Mittstreiter haben sich dort passiv gegen eine Polizeiübermacht gestellt. Wo waren denn all die, die sich besonders hier sonst immer so stark machen, für irgendwelche Themen.
Eigentlich könnte ich für mich den Deckel drauf machen und halt weiterhin BW wie die Pest meiden. Ich reise sogar über die Schweiz, wenn ich nach Frankreich fahre, weil ich mich seit Jahren über die 2m Regel und die Regierung ärgere.
Leider scheint vielen Menschen der Gerechtigkeitsinn durch übertriebenen Konsum verloren gegangen zu sein.
Ich reden nicht von Gewalt, sondern von gesellschaftlicher Verantwortung.
Heute sind die Biker die Feindbilder und wer ist es morgen wieder.
Viele dieser Wanderfreunde kommen doch aus einer sehr zweifelhaften Vergangenheit. Man muß sich doch nur einmal die Geschichte diverse Vereine anschauen. Da erklärt sich dann sehr leicht deren Haltung gegen alles, was nicht in die eigene Lebenswelt passt!
Ich will in einem Land der Fremdenfeindlichkeit nicht leben, deshalb versuche ich mit meinen wenigen Mitteln dagegen anzugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Erst wenn alle unter den Problemen einzelner Gruppen massivst leiden, erst dann gelingt eine Aussöhnung und ein Neuanfang!



Ich verstehe Deinen Unmut, aber wir müssen zu den Mitteln greifen, mit denen wir glauben, dass wir damit unser Ziel erreichen können.
Mit massiven Protesten bestätigen wir nur das Klischee vom Rad-Rowdie.
Das bringt uns nicht weiter.

Ich glaube, wir haben bereits jetzt, u.a. mit Hilfe der sozialen Netzwerke, ein deutliches Zeichen gesetzt. Mehr als man von den teils doch recht _arrangierten_ Bikern in BaWü erhoffen konnte. 

Dass manche meinen, sie könnten das Aussitzen, soll uns nicht davon abhalten, den eingeschlagenen Weg weiterzugehen.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2013)

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem Argument âRechtssicherheitâ auf sich? <- auf Facebook


----------



## muddymartin (20. November 2013)

Schade, selbst Herr Haller von der SPD, von dem eigentlich eine gewisse fachliche Tiefe erwartet werden konnte, versteckt sich hinter den hohlen Phrasen der Grünen.

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/hans_martin_haller-597-44368--f410164.html#q410164

Hier werden wieder 7000km Waldautobahn, geplante (und vermutlich in 10 Jahren noch nicht umgesetzte) Downhillstrecken und Trails in einen Topf geworfen. Traurig.


----------



## Athabaske (20. November 2013)

...die Antwort lese ich allerdings etwas anders...

Die Frage auf die er antwortet finde ich persönlich auch nicht so gelungen. Ich denke Hr. Haller hat versucht etwas gegen die Zwei-Meter-Regel zu unternehmen bevor die DIMB das Thema "entdeckt" hat. Wie er an anderer Stelle bereits ausgeführt hat, leider mit wenig Erfolg. Das ist mehr wert als eine Unterschrift unter "unserer" Petition.


----------



## damage0099 (20. November 2013)

hier stand mist


----------



## TTT (20. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit dem Argument Rechtssicherheit auf sich? <- auf Facebook



Und auch da taucht schon wieder die Mär von der Verkehrssicherungspficht auf!


----------



## HelmutK (20. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Noch nie haben poltische Lösungen dauerhaft grundlegenden Konflikte gelöst!



Ich denke, das hängt von zwei Faktoren ab:

1. dem Inhalt der politischen Lösung
2. der gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz der politischen Lösung

In Hessen hat man alle betroffenen gesellschaftlichen Gruppen an einen Tisch geholt, miteinander geredet und sich dann auf eine Lösung geeinigt, die ein freies Betretungsrecht für alle gewährleistet und niemanden diskriminiert. Und genau da liegt der Unterschied. 

In Baden-Württemberg beharrt man dagegen auf eine Regel, die eine wesentliche Besuchergruppe einseitig diskriminiert.  Und man verweigert man selbst heute noch das Gespräch mit wesentlichen gesellschaftlichen Gruppen, wie der gebetsmühlenhaft angeführte "Kompromiss" zum Mountainbiken im Schwarzwald zeigt. Es wurde nicht miteinander geredet, denn die Verbände der Radfahrer und Mountainbiker wurden noch nicht einmal zu Gesprächen eingeladen. 

Noch schlimmer ist es dabei, dass trotz aller Argumente und trotz aller positiver Beispiele für Lösungen ohne 2-Meter-Regel viele Politiker der Regierungsfraktionen in Ba-Wü und selbst der Ministerpräsident nach außen hin keinerlei ernsthafte inhaltliche Befassung mit unserer Petition sowie unseren Anliegen erkennen lassen. Im Gegenteil: Es wird mit fast schon von großem Desinteresse zeugenden Kurzstatements "Es gibt halt Konflikte" oder "Die Regelung hat sich bewährt" abgewiegelt. Derartige Äußerungen und auch viele der Antworten auf Abgeordnetenwatch sind nicht nur enttäuschend, sondern sie provozieren. 

In jedem Fall fordern Sie uns auch heraus und dieser Herausforderung sollten und müssen wir uns weiter stellen. Wir sollten aber nicht denken, dass alles schnell geht oder wir nur die eine richtige Aktion finden müssen, die alle endlich in die richtige Richtung lenkt. Wenn wir genau hinschauen, dann haben wir schon eine ganze Menge richtig gemacht und in Bewegung gesetzt. Aktuell haben nahezu 50.000 Bürgerinnen und Bürger unsere Petition unterzeichnet. Es wird überall im Ländle über unsere Anliegen gesprochen und diskutiert. Die Medien berichten und wir finden in Zeitungskommentaren immer öfter klare Statements, dass die 2-Meter-Regel unsinnig ist und abgeschafft gehört. Wir haben mit dem Deutschen Alpenverein einen angesehenen Unterstützer für unsere Anliegen gewonnen (in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen werden da noch weitere Verbände kommen). Selbst vom Schwarzwaldverein hören wir mittlerweile viele offene Statements (vom Schwäbischen Albverein leider nur das Gegenteil). Das alles ist nicht über Nacht gekommen, sondern das haben wir alle gemeinsam und mit vielen großen oder kleinen Beiträgen mühevoll in den letzten Monaten geschafft. Ich bin mir sicher, dass da noch mehr kommen wird. Wir müssen nur am Ball bleiben


----------



## muddymartin (20. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...die Antwort lese ich allerdings etwas anders...
> 
> Die Frage auf die er antwortet finde ich persönlich auch nicht so gelungen. Ich denke Hr. Haller hat versucht etwas gegen die Zwei-Meter-Regel zu unternehmen bevor die DIMB das Thema "entdeckt" hat. Wie er an anderer Stelle bereits ausgeführt hat, leider mit wenig Erfolg. Das ist mehr wert als eine Unterschrift unter "unserer" Petition.


 
Ich spreche Herr Haller nicht ab, dass er sich (in der Oppositon befindlich) 2007 gegen die 2m-Regel engagiert hat. Jetzt in der Regierungsrolle klingt das doch alles eher nach Stallorder


----------



## damage0099 (20. November 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer ist es dabei, dass trotz aller Argumente und trotz aller positiver Beispiele für Lösungen ohne 2-Meter-Regel viele Politiker der Regierungsfraktionen in Ba-Wü und selbst der Ministerpräsident nach außen hin keinerlei ernsthafte inhaltliche Befassung mit unserer Petition sowie unseren Anliegen erkennen lassen. Im Gegenteil: Es wird mit fast schon von großem Desinteresse zeugenden Kurzstatements "Es gibt halt Konflikte" oder "Die Regelung hat sich bewährt" abgewiegelt. Derartige Äußerungen und auch viele der Antworten auf Abgeordnetenwatch sind nicht nur enttäuschend, sondern sie provozieren.



Und das wird noch ein großes Stück sehr harter Arbeit!!!

Ich bin äußerst gespannt....zumal der überall hochgelobte H. Kretschmann bekanntlich dick im SAV drin sitzt 

Von alleine ändern "DIE" ihre Meinung ganz sicher nicht!

Da muß schon (viel) Druck von unten oder von vielen anderen Seiten (Vereinen) kommen!


----------



## sipaq (20. November 2013)

So ganz nebenbei haben wir heute morgen die 32.000er Grenze an BW-Unterschriften genommen. Bei allen Unterschriften stehen wir aktuell bei 54.800, die 55.000 nehmen wir also locker.

Wahnsinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (20. November 2013)

Ihr habt ja alle irgendwie recht, aber mit sachlichen Argumenten und wissenschaftlichen Studien können wir nicht die irrationalen Ängste der Bikegegener, die sie gegen unseresgleichen entwickelt haben verschwinden lassen.
Es scheint eine sehr tief verwurzelte Kombination diverser Ängste in Verbindung mit einem übertriebenen Egotripp und nur schwach ausgeprägten Gerechtigkeitsempfinden bei den Bikegegner vorhanden zu sein.
"Angsterkrankungen" muß man(n und frau) sich stellen, denn ansonsten wird der Mensch zu dem, was wir u.a. in Form eines Bikehassers ertragen müssen. 
Der Spinnenphobiegeplagte wird seine Ängste nur verlieren, wenn er sich der Spinne stellt und dieser letztlich sogar (nicht nur sinngemäß) die Hand reicht.
Für uns besteht deshalb ein Teillösungsansatz darin, dass wir uns in großen und riesigen Gruppen häufig oder ständig dort zeigen, wo auch viele Fußgänger sind. Friedlich und freundlich müßen wir klarstellen, dass wir -genauso, wie eine Spinne- ein Teil des Lebens und der Realität sind und der Fußgänger (Bikehasser) sich dieser Wirklichkeit zu stellen hat. Er bekommt uns nicht mehr aus seinem Leben, egal wie rücksichslos er uns angreift. Wir sind und wir bleiben in den Wälder, auch auf schmalen Wegen.
Wie oft habe ich schon ältere Wanderer in den Bergen gesehen, die neugierig und ganz besorgt aber auch mit riesigem Staunen Biker beobachtet und fast schon angefeuert haben, die dabei waren extrem schwierig zu begehende Wege mit dem Bike zu meistern.
Die Wanderer haben halt eine kurze Pause eingelegt, den Weg freigemacht und alle hatten hinterher eine tolle und posive Erfahrung und sicherlich viel zu erzählen.
Warum ist der Wanderer in BW dazu teilweise nicht fähig?


----------



## sipaq (20. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Und das wird noch ein großes Stück sehr harter Arbeit!!!
> 
> Ich bin äußerst gespannt....zumal der überall hochgelobte H. Kretschmann bekanntlich dick im SAV drin sitzt
> 
> Von alleine ändern "DIE" ihre Meinung ganz sicher nicht!


Natürlich ändern die Ihre Meinung nicht von alleine, aber das wird schon noch. In Hessen hatten wir anfangs auch eine Phalanx aus CDU/FDP gegen uns und als wir die dann über die FDP aufgebrochen haben, ging alles ganz schnell.

Hier kann es ähnlich laufen, diesmal über die SPD. Schaut man sich die Lage in BW mal so an, dann macht Kretschmann an vielen Stellen eine Politik, die er genausogut auch mit der CDU machen könnte (nur dann halt nicht als Ministerpräsident). Das gefällt der SPD ganz sicher nicht (genausowenig wie die Juniorpartner-Rolle im Hinblick auf die Grünen) und da bietet sich für die SPD eine Möglichkeit Ihr eigenes Profil zu schärfen.

Ich bin weiter optimistisch.


----------



## pascalrene (20. November 2013)

Weg mit dem Gesetz


----------



## Muckymu (20. November 2013)

Ich hab mir mal zwei Fragen von Tim ausgeliehen und an www.gruene.de geschickt.





			
				per Mail schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte zwei Fragen zum Verständnis von Bürgerbeteiligung und Vermeidung von Willkür:
> 
> 1. Würden Sie mir zustimmen, dass die Aufhebung verfassungsrechtlicher Freiheiten und in Bundesgesetzen eingeräumter Rechte ohne wichtige Gründe Willkür ist?
> 2. Würden Sie mir ferner zustimmen, dass eine Antwortverweigerung der Regierung, des Landtags und des zuständigen Ministeriums auf die Fragen nach juristisch "wichtigen Gründen" zumindest den Anschein von Willkür erweckt?



Mal schauen, ob die in Berlin auch schon nach der Pfeife von Herrn Pix tanzen.


----------



## TTT (20. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal zwei Fragen von Tim ausgeliehen und an www.gruene.de geschickt.
> 
> Mal schauen, ob die in Berlin auch schon nach der Pfeife von Herrn Pix tanzen.



Haut die Fragen raus!
Die brauchen Feuer von allen Seiten.

Morgen gibts einen Erdrutsch bei der Baden-Württemberg-Karte. In Kirchzarten wird deutlich, wie sehr die 2m-Regel Konflikte auslöst und die Bevölkerung spaltet!


----------



## TTT (20. November 2013)

Und die 55.000 sind geschafft!


----------



## cab (20. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Und die 55.000 sind geschafft!




und ich hab noch mehr paar Listen rumliegen


----------



## Muckymu (20. November 2013)

Was für eine Unterstellung ! Ich habe kein Vertrauen in Politik!


			
				 die Grünen schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Papa,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben und für das Vertrauen, das Sie uns
> entgegenbringen. Ich fürchte aber, Sie verkennen die Aufgaben und
> ...





			
				Dominik schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr M,
> 
> vielen dank für Ihre rasche Antwort.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2013)

Im Schlussspurt noch Rückendeckung aus GB:
- https://www.facebook.com/EnduraOfficial
- https://www.facebook.com/SingularCycles

Bitte gerne dort liken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. November 2013)

Schwabo 19.11.13.

Hey, das ist ja mal fast neutral.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. November 2013)

Bitte Bescheid geben, sobald der Artikel irgendwo online erscheint!
Danke!


----------



## Hockdrik (21. November 2013)

*"Noch 3 Tage!"-Countdown*

Hier ist der Link: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/461156427339339
-> bitte durch _teilen_ und _liken _ noch mal die Reichweite pushen, damit hinterher keiner sagen kann, er hätte ja gerne unterzeichnet, aber nicht bzw. erst zu spät davon erfahren ;-)


*ABER nicht nur bei Facebook*

Bitte die Info "Nur noch 3 Tage!" auch auf anderen Kanäle jetzt nochmals streuen. Nicht alle sind über Facebook zu erreichen! Das Forum hier und die lokalen Unterforen, aber auch andere Foren, in denen Ihr eh regelmäßig unterwegs seid, eignen sich ebenso wie private E-Mail-Verteiler und persönliche Gespräche.


Hier noch mal eine *Textvorlage *zum individuellen adaptieren:

In 3 Tagen - also am kommenden Samstag 23.11., 23.59h - läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Worum es dabei geht:
Als einziges Bundesland verbietet Baden-Württemberg Radfahrern das Befahren von Waldwegen unter 2 Meter Breite. Trotz durchweg positiver Erfahrungen aus den anderen Bundesländern beharrt die Landesregierung seit 18 Jahren auf dieser unsinnigen Diskriminierung.

Die 2-Meter-Regel löst dabei keine Probleme, sondern schafft viele neue:
- Biker werden in ihrer Freizeit pauschal kriminalisiert und müssen mit Anzeigen und Verwarnungen rechnen
- die ungleiche Behandlung der Waldnutzer führt teilweise zu einem Gegeneinander statt zu einem Miteinander im Wald
- der Radsport gerät in eine rechtliche Grauzone, sobald schmale Wege befahren werden: für Übungsleiter und Trainer, für Touren-Führer und selbst bei Ausfahrten im Freundeskreis entstehen unklare Haftungs- und Kostenrisiken (z.B. bei Unfällen und Rettungseinsätzen).
- bei Radsportveranstaltungen ist die Genehmigung der Streckenführung stark erschwert
- auch der Radtourismus wird behindert: attraktive Wegenetze werden durch Verweis auf die 2-Meter-Regel und eine angebliche Haftungsproblematik verhindert.

Die Regel ist zudem unverhältnismäßig, weil sich keine (!) der Befürchtungen bewahrheitet hat, die vor 18 Jahren zu der Regel geführt haben und immer noch als Begründung für die Beibehaltung herhalten müssen. Befürchtet wurde/wird: erhöhtes Konflikt-Potential auf schmalen Wegen, erhöhtes Unfallrisiko auf schmalen Wegen, erhöhte Beschädigung der Wege, erhöhte Beunruhigung des Wildes durch Biker. Diverse Studie belegen, dass all diese Befürchtungen in der Praxis keinen Bestand haben: http://bit.ly/178aV1C. Die Regel schränkt somit verfassungsrechtliche Freiheiten ohne triftigen Grund ein.

Die Regel schränkt aber auch die Möglichkeiten, Kindern und Jugendlichen mit begeisternden Erlebnissen für Natur und Sport zu gewinnen ein. Und zwar nicht nur was die Legalität an sich betrifft, sondern auch versicherungstechnisch. Vor dieser Problematik stehen viele lokalen Sportvereine und ehrenamtliche Trainer, aber auch Schulen und Jugendhäuser.

Das wollen wir nicht länger akzeptieren und fordern stattdessen ein zeitgemäßes und bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht in Baden-Württemberg auf der Basis von gegenseitiger Anerkennung, Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme. Mit unserer Initiative "Open Trails" haben wir uns in Hessen bereits erfolgreich für ein modernes und bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht eingesetzt. Erfolgreich weil wir in Hessen im Konsens mit Naturschutz, Waldbesitzern, Tourismus, Wanderern und Politik eine von allen Seiten getragene, einvernehmliche Lösung gefunden haben, die auf gegenseitige Akzeptanz und Rücksichtnahme, statt auf pauschale Verbote setzt. 

Das geht auch in Baden-Württemberg!

Deshalb engagieren wir uns für eine Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel und bitten alle Radfahrer und Bürger, die Petition zu unterzeichnen: http://bit.ly/14XJ6FP


----------



## Hockdrik (21. November 2013)

*P.S.: *

Für die, die Unterschriften gesammelt haben und/oder Unterschriften-Listen ausgelegt haben: 
*bitte nicht vergessen, die Unterschriften-Listen rechtzeitig vor dem 23.11., 23.59h hochzuladen!*
Wäre schade, wenn Unterschriften verloren gehen.

-> die Unterschriften-Listen kann man hier hochladen: https://www.openpetition.de/eingang...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## muddymartin (21. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Kommt so nicht durch, ist mein Tipp. Ich habe die Aussage
> belegen müssen!


 

Falsch, ist doch durchgegangen 

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_markus_roesler-597-44446--f410526.html#q410526

Bitte liken

War aber diesmal knapp laut den Mods von abgeordnetenwatch:

_Hallo Herr xxx,_ 
_ich habe Ihre Frage soeben freigeschaltet. Bitte entschuldigen Sie, dass es so lange gedauert hat. Unser Moderations-Team war hier sehr zwiegespalten, da Ihr "Fragelimit" an Herrn Rösler eigentlich schon aufgebraucht ist. Wenn es dann Diskussionen gibt, kann es (leider) länger dauern mit der abschließenden Bearbeitung einer Anfrage._


_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_



Klasse, mein Fragelimit an Hr. Rösler ist erreicht. Kein Wunder, wenn er meine Fragen gar nicht beantwortet....


----------



## Trainin (21. November 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jepp, einmal im Monat für 100 Juro



Danke für die Info *_*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (21. November 2013)

cab schrieb:


> und ich hab noch mehr paar Listen rumliegen





Da muß ich jetzt doch mal meinen virtuellen Hut ziehen. 
Ich denke, daß hier jeder sein Schärflein beigetragen hat - und eben jeder nach seiner Facon. Wenn ich mir jedoch vorstelle, daß da einige draußen rumgestanden und jeden Radler und/oder Wanderer angesprochen haben, für jede einzelne Unterschrift Diskussionen führen mußten etc., anschließend die Listen hochladen ... Also mein Ding wär' das nicht gewesen. Respekt für so viel Ausdauer und Geduld!

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## muddymartin (21. November 2013)

*56.000!!!*
und die 57.000 schaffen wir auch noch


----------



## keroson (21. November 2013)

Ich mag Ihn einfach, mein Herrn Pix... http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460.html


LG


----------



## keroson (21. November 2013)

Und es gibt auch Politiker die aus der Deckung raus kommen:

Bei bekannte Unterzeichner der Petitions http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/unterstuetzer :

Stefan Wirbser (Bürgermeister Gemeinde Feldberg), und ganz nebenbei noch Aufsichtsratvorsitzender der Hochschwarzwald Tourismus GmbH


----------



## cab (21. November 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich mir jedoch vorstelle, daß da einige draußen rumgestanden und jeden Radler und/oder Wanderer angesprochen haben, für jede einzelne Unterschrift Diskussionen führen mußten etc., anschließend die Listen hochladen ... Also mein Ding wär' das nicht gewesen. Respekt für so viel Ausdauer und Geduld!



Den Dank gebe ich gerne weiter: Die Rosskopfaktion unserer Truppe war ein schöner Erfolg, und einfach beim wandern und so Listen dabei haben bringt auch schon was. Wir haben aber auch relativ flächendeckend an alle Radläden hier Listen inklusive Klemmbrett, Stift und Info-Flyer  verteilt und sammeln die jetzt wieder ein (also das Rundumsorglospaket).


----------



## cab (21. November 2013)

Ich hab im 'Ladies only' und im 'Ruhrgebiet' Forum nochmal nachgelegt und wieder einige Hits erzielt. Vielleicht könnt Ihr das auch in anderen Lokal- und/oder Marken-Foren (bei beiden Affinität vorausgesetzt) das auch tun? Es sind bestimmt noch einige Stimmen hier im IBC zu holen


----------



## keroson (21. November 2013)

Kommentieren, Liken, Teilen  
https://www.facebook.com/WinfriedKretschmann/posts/612654595440511


----------



## Hockdrik (21. November 2013)

Hans 'No Way' Rey teilt einen der Open Trails-Beiträge auf Facebook mit den Worten:
"Can you believe that singletrails are illegal in the Black Forest in Germany? Please sign this petition so Hänsel & Gretel can shred some real MTB trails. Who wants to ride on fire-roads anyway?"

https://www.facebook.com/hans.rey.92?fref=ts


----------



## Hockdrik (21. November 2013)

cab schrieb:


> Wir haben aber auch relativ flächendeckend an alle Radläden hier Listen inklusive Klemmbrett, Stift und Info-Flyer  verteilt und sammeln die jetzt wieder ein (also das Rundumsorglospaket).



Herzlichen Dank dafür! 
Aber nicht alle auf einmal hochladen.


----------



## TTT (21. November 2013)

Im Tour Forum mit immerhin über 4500 Hits führe ich mitlerweile auch einen Monolog. Wer kann noch mal unterstützen und einen Last Call machen?
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?291492-Weg-mit-der-2-meter-regel-Baden-Württemberg/page5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (22. November 2013)

Heute kurze PM der DIMB zur Übergabe der Petition:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/Redaktion/presse/w2mr/Ankuendigung_Uebergabe_Petition.pdf

Nun folgt mit der Übergabe der Unterschriften an die Politiker der nächste Schritt. Dazu werden die Vertreter der beteiligten Verbände (Dr. Gudrun Zühlke ADFC BW, Michael Winkler DIMB, Hans Lutz WRSV und Herbert Jacob BRV) am *4. Dezember um 13.00 Uhr im Baden-Württembergischen Landtag* in Stuttgart den Landtagsabgeordneten Beate Böhlen von den Grünen und  Norbert Beck von der  CDU die Unterschriften der Petition übergeben.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. November 2013)

Regierungserklärung MP Kretschmann
http://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/fi...rklaerung_MP_Kretschmann_Protokollfassung.pdf

Diese Regierung will eine Politik des Gehörtwerdens praktizieren. 

(...)

Den Stillstand zu durchbrechen, dafür wurden wir gewählt. 

(....)
Vielmehr wollen wir die Dinge im Dialog mit den Bürgerinnen und Bürgern, im Dialog 
mit den organisierten und nichtorganisierten Interessengruppen in unserem Land 
vorantreiben. 

Viele Menschen verbinden mit uns die Hoffnung auf einen neuen Politikstil. Die Zeit 
des Durchregierens von oben ist zu Ende.  

Gute Politik wächst von unten, echte Führungsstärke entspringt der Fähigkeit zuzu- 
hören. Diese Regierung wird eine Politik des Gehörtwerdens praktizieren. Sie wird 
den Bürgerinnen und Bürgern im Dialog gegenübertreten, zuhören und dann ent- 
scheiden. 

Für mich ist die Einmischung der Bürgerinnen und Bürger keine Bedrohung oder ein 
Ausdruck einer Dagegen-Haltung, sondern eine Bereicherung. 

(...)

In einer Demokratie gibt es auch mal scharfe Konflikte. Und man muss wissen, damit 
umzugehen. 

Die Fairness ist dabei die Bringschuld der Institutionen - die Bringschuld der Bürger- 
gesellschaft heißt zivilisierter Streit. 

(...)

Wir wollen neue Medien nutzen, um politische Teilhabe zu ermöglichen. 


usw....


----------



## Hockdrik (22. November 2013)

NABU I: Forststraßen sind für Radfahrer und Wanderer eine Zumutung
-> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/461623200625995

NABU II: Nur wer die Natur kennt, wird sie schätzen und schützen
-> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/461622667292715


----------



## muddymartin (22. November 2013)

Neuer Artikel auf

http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...en-Zwei-Meter-Regel-kippen-_arid,5537814.html

Gleiches Bild wie immer:
- Der SAV muss wegen den Rasern wieder in die Büsche springen
- Den Jägern verscheuchen wir das WIld
- Aber eigentlich gibts en gros gar keine Konflikte


----------



## bonefacker (22. November 2013)

Ich finde den Artikel nicht so schlecht.

Natürlich werden die in die Büsche springenden Wanderer erwähnt, aber es heißt sogar von der Frau vom Albverein das nur die wenigsten Mountainbiker Probleme machen und das es meist freundlich abläuft. 

Die Jäger wollen keine Radfahrer in der Dämmerung im Wald, aber auch keine Wanderer. 
Und unsere Position, warum wir auf schmale Wege wollen wir auch erklärt.

Insgesamt finde ich den Artikel ausgewogen.


----------



## muddymartin (22. November 2013)

bonefacker schrieb:


> Ich finde den Artikel nicht so schlecht.
> 
> Natürlich werden die in die Büsche springenden Wanderer erwähnt, aber es heißt sogar von der Frau vom Albverein das nur die wenigsten Mountainbiker Probleme machen und das es meist freundlich abläuft.
> 
> ...


 
Da stimme ich Dir grundsätzlich zu. 
Beim lesen von "zur Seite springen" bekomme ich halt inzwischen Plaque, Adrenalin und Ausschlag gleichzeitig....


----------



## TTT (22. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir grundsätzlich zu.
> Beim lesen von "zur Seite springen" bekomme ich halt inzwischen Plaque, Adrenalin und Ausschlag gleichzeitig....



Wobei das ja auch tatsächlich teilweise so passiert. Nicht wegen einer objektiven Gefahr, sondern wegen einer subjektiven falschen Einschätzung der Situation bei einigen Wanderern. Wenn die dann in das Gebüsch gesprungen sind, der Biker nicht weiter abbremst, weil die Wanderer ja schon tief im Wald stehen, dann interpretiert das mancher Wanderer auch noch (aus Unwissen über tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit und Bremsvermögen mit Stollenreifen auf losem Untergrund) derart: "Siehste, der hätte uns jetzt über den Haufen gefahren!"
In so fern würde ich zumind. einem Teil dieser Aussagen nicht einmal verleumderische Absicht unterstellen.


----------



## pndrev (22. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Wobei das ja auch tatsächlich teilweise so passiert. Nicht wegen einer objektiven Gefahr, sondern wegen einer *subjektiven falschen Einschätzung der Situation* bei einigen Wanderern. Wenn die dann in das Gebüsch gesprungen sind, der Biker nicht weiter abbremst, weil die Wanderer ja schon tief im Wald stehen, dann interpretiert das mancher Wanderer auch noch (aus Unwissen über tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit und Bremsvermögen mit Stollenreifen auf losem Untergrund) derart: "Siehste, der hätte uns jetzt über den Haufen gefahren!"
> In so fern würde ich zumind. einem Teil dieser Aussagen nicht einmal verleumderische Absicht unterstellen.




Habe mich selber dabei auch schon ertappt. Ich bin eigentlich immer bremsbereit und fahre extrem langsam bei Wanderern.

Komme einen (an sich breiten, aber nicht gänzlich begehbaren) Weg runter, schleifende Bremse, sehe unten zwei Wanderer. Ok, mal schauen. Wollte schon komplett abbremsen, aber die sehen mich auf ca. 20-30m, einer hält den anderen zurück, beide gehen zur Seite. Gut, denke ich, da sind jetzt runde 3m Platz wo die stehen, lass die nicht lange warten, machste die Bremsen auf, grüßt und jeder ist glücklich.

Bremsen auf, Lächeln im Gesicht und... schiere Panik, aufgerissene Augen und Hand vorm Mund bei den älteren Wanderern?

Das war jetzt weder gerast noch eng noch schlecht einsehbar. Die relativ abrupte Beschleunigung bergab, wenn man die Bremsen tatsächlich mal loslässt um die Gegenseite nicht unnötig warten zu lassen scheint nur etwas überraschend gewesen zu sein.


----------



## sipaq (22. November 2013)

Inzwischen haben wir über 33.000 Unterschriften aus BW, aktuell sind es genau 33.057.
Somit kommen knapp 2/3 aller Unterschriften direkt von betroffenen Bikern oder Sympathisanten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (22. November 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Habe mich selber dabei auch schon ertappt. Ich bin eigentlich immer bremsbereit und fahre extrem langsam bei Wanderern.
> 
> Komme einen (an sich breiten, aber nicht gänzlich begehbaren) Weg runter, schleifende Bremse, sehe unten zwei Wanderer. Ok, mal schauen. Wollte schon komplett abbremsen, aber die sehen mich auf ca. 20-30m, einer hält den anderen zurück, beide gehen zur Seite. Gut, denke ich, da sind jetzt runde 3m Platz wo die stehen, lass die nicht lange warten, machste die Bremsen auf, grüßt und jeder ist glücklich.
> 
> ...



Es ist halt wie mit allem anderen auch. Wenn man es nicht selber macht (in dem Fall MTB) kann man nicht beurteilen wie es geht bzw. wie viel Mühe dahinter steckt.
Mir wurde einmal von einem Wandersmann Respekt gehuldigt, dass ich da fahre. Er selbst hat es wohl mal ausprobiert und ist gescheitert. Daraus habe ich mir dann eine Argumentation zurecht gelegt und sage (leider zu oft) bei ev. Nörglern "Wissen Sie eigentlich wie schwer das ist?".
Wenn sich daraus ein Gespräch über die Herausforderung ST ergibt und damit vielleicht das Verständnis für das Fahren auf solchen Pfaden entwickelt ist meiner Meinung nach beiden Seiten am Meisten geholfen.


----------



## trail_desire (22. November 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Habe mich selber dabei auch schon ertappt. Ich bin eigentlich immer bremsbereit und fahre extrem langsam bei Wanderern.
> 
> Komme einen (an sich breiten, aber nicht gänzlich begehbaren) Weg runter, schleifende Bremse, sehe unten zwei Wanderer. Ok, mal schauen. Wollte schon komplett abbremsen, aber die sehen mich auf ca. 20-30m, einer hält den anderen zurück, beide gehen zur Seite. Gut, denke ich, da sind jetzt runde 3m Platz wo die stehen, lass die nicht lange warten, machste die Bremsen auf, grüßt und jeder ist glücklich.
> 
> ...



Und genau das sollte man eben nicht tun....wenn wir in Zukunft unser Image verbessern wollen, dann sollten wir beim Kontakt mit Fußgängern das Tempo so weit drosseln und so lange auch gedrosselt lassen bis man vorbei ist, daß die keine Angst bekommen.
So oft kommt das ja nicht vor.....und  vielleicht kann man bei der nächsten Tour die Stelle ja wieder schneller fahren....die läuft ja nicht weg...


----------



## pndrev (22. November 2013)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Und genau das sollte man eben nicht tun....wenn wir in Zukunft unser Image verbessern wollen, dann sollten wir beim Kontakt mit Fußgängern das Tempo so weit drosseln und so lange auch gedrosselt lassen bis man vorbei ist, daß die keine Angst bekommen.



Wohingegen ich mir, wenn ich mit dem Hund zu Fuß unterwegs bin und Bikern (oder generell anderen) Platz mache, immer denke: "Nu mach schon, jetzt ist frei, ich will auch mal weiter." 
Vor allem, wenn es sich, wie hier, um den Ausgang einer Waldautobahn auf eine große Freifläche handelt, also nicht annähernd gefährlich. Von daher ist es mir nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass man überhaupt Angst haben *könnte*...

Dieses unterschiedliche, subjektive Empfinden, wann Biker "gefährlich" sind, ist aber auf Waldautobahnen nicht zu lösen - dort wird der Biker *immer *schneller sein, weil er von der ganzen vorherigen Tour ein anderes Empfinden für "schnell" hat. Auf Singletrails (Bayern, da darf ich) ist mir die obige Situation noch nie passiert. Und ich begegne relativ häufig Joggern oder Walkern. Warum? Ich bin eh schon langsamer und auch wenn der Fußgänger Platz macht (NB: Ich halte immer zuerst und fahre erst wenn der Fußgänger mich weiter winkt) immer noch zu wenig Platz ist um laufen zu lassen.

Was will ich damit eigentlich sagen? Gute Frage. Im Endeffekt - Begegnungen sind gefährlicher auf breiten Wegen, weil jeder weniger Platz macht und schneller unterwegs ist. Nix Neues eigentlich. Nur das erste Mal erste Hand erlebt und tatsächlich realisiert wieso das so ist...


----------



## cab (22. November 2013)

und noch mal auf fudder.de     

http://fudder.de/artikel/2013/11/22...ndtag-am-mittwoch-ueber-50000-unterschriften/


----------



## Hockdrik (22. November 2013)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Und genau das sollte man eben nicht tun....wenn wir in Zukunft unser Image verbessern wollen, dann sollten wir beim Kontakt mit Fußgängern das Tempo so weit drosseln und so lange auch gedrosselt lassen bis man vorbei ist, daß die keine Angst bekommen.



Ja, im zweifel lieber einmal zu langsam als einmal zu schnell!


----------



## trail_desire (22. November 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Dieses unterschiedliche, subjektive Empfinden, wann Biker "gefährlich" sind, ist aber auf Waldautobahnen nicht zu lösen -



Es geht nicht nur um die Unfallgefahr, auch sonst können wir negativ auffallen....ich hab letzten Sommer mal erlebt wie wir zu dritt auf einer furztrockenen Waldautobahn 2 Spaziergänger eingestaubt hatten....wir hatten das gar nicht so bemerkt....aber es war schon ne ordentliche Staubwolke die wir hinter uns herzogen....die waren sauer....wir haben uns dann entschuldigt.
Genauso übel ist es wenn es naß ist.....wir spritzen  ja auch oft mit Dreck....desshalb ganz langsam an Fußgänger heranfahren.
Und wenn man dann noch grüßt, gibts auch nie Ärger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (22. November 2013)

Ich wollte mit meinem Beispiel illustrieren, dass Konflikte durchaus einseitig wahrgenommen werden können (ich hatte auch ein schlechtes Gewissen obwohl mir bisher jeder in meinem _Nichtbiker_-Freundeskreis gesagt hat, dass sie nichts Falsches sehen an der Situation) und dann wohl auch verallgemeinert werden können. Das habe ich jetzt erst in diesem Ausmaß realisiert.

Das Problem, was ich (ausschließlich auf Waldautobahnen) allerdings beobachte: Ich bleibe langsam - und die Wanderer verteilen sich wieder über den Weg, weil der Biker ja "nicht schneller ist und also auch nicht vorbei will". Genau das sehe ich auch, wenn ich mit anderen Nicht-Bikern zu Fuß unterwegs bin. Da kann ich noch so oft "Vorsicht, Radfahrer!" sagen, man schaut, "ach, der ist langsam" und läuft direkt weiter in die Fahrbahn. Da genau die richtige Geschwindigkeit zwischen Nichterschrecken und Vorbeiwollen zu finden ist nicht immer einfach. Und da greift man, wie ich in dem Fall, auch mal daneben. Im diesem Fall auch durch zwei Jahre durchweg positiver Erfahrungen auf Trails, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass jemand, der so Platz macht auch erwartet, dass man dann gefälligst zügig weiterkommt.


Nochmal:
Auf Singletrails bremse ich zum Stillstand, sobald ich auch nur die Andeutung eines Wanderers sehe. Erwarte ich von meinen Mitfahrern und anderen Bikern genauso. Ich bremse auch auf Pisten, wenn entgegenkommende Wanderer auf gerader Strecke nach dreimaligen Rufen mich erst bemerken wenn ich im Trackstand vor ihnen stehe. Die bösen Worte kann ich mir dann jedoch nicht immer verkneifen. Und nein, da sehe ich nicht ein, dann auch noch meine Klappe halten zu sollen. Gegenseitig bedeutet nämlich genau das. Funktioniert auf Trails hier in Bayern perfekt. Ich hoffe, dass ich das bei meinem nächsten BaWü Urlaub dort genauso erlebe - dieses Jahr war das erste Kommentar "Ist ja eigentlich verboten, gell?".


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. November 2013)




----------



## keroson (22. November 2013)

cab schrieb:


> und noch mal auf fudder.de
> 
> http://fudder.de/artikel/2013/11/22...ndtag-am-mittwoch-ueber-50000-unterschriften/



puh, in die BZ schaffen es wir einfach nicht... komisch


----------



## südpfälzer (22. November 2013)

Was passiert eigentlich mit den Original-Papierlisten, wenn diese gescannt und hochgeladen sind?
Sammelt die jemand? Auf der Open-Petition-Seite finde ich da keinen Hinweis.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION!

Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Bitte jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren! Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

Alle Infos zum Thema findet Ihr unter: 
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

Wir freuen uns auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

P.S.:
Die 60.000 sind vielleicht nicht mehr zu knacken, aber die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg* durchaus! Als ran! 

-> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## HelmutK (23. November 2013)

Und jetzt erst recht - heute auf Facebook

Ist das die Politik der Landesregierung in Baden-Württemberg?

Mittlerweile über 57.000 Bürgerinnen und Bürger unterstützen unsere Petition. "Aus unserer Sicht gibt es keinen Handlungsbedarf" sagt dazu eine Sprecherin von Forstminister Alexander Bonde zu den Stuttgarter Nachrichten.

ADFC, BRV, DIMB, WRSV und DAV unterstützen unsere Petition. "Aus unserer Sicht gibt es keinen Handlungsbedarf" sagt dazu eine Sprecherin von Forstminister Alexander Bonde zu den Stuttgarter Nachrichten.

Über 57.000 Bürgerinnen und Bürger, angesehene und namhafte Verbände wie der ADFC, BRV, DIMB, WRSV und DAV fordern einen Runden Tisch und auch der Schwarzwaldverein steht für einen Runden Tisch bereit. "Das sehen wir aktuell nicht", so die Ministeriumssprecherin zu den Stuttgarter Nachrichten.

Ist das die Politik der Landesregierung in Baden-Württemberg? Ist Ignoranz das Primat der Politik? Sontagsreden über Dialog und eine Politik des Gehört werdens - alles nur heiße Luft? Es sieht fast so aus. Wer den Dialog und konstruktive Lösungen verweigert, der steht nicht für Konsens. Wofür aber dann?

Gerade den Grünen wurde im Rahmen des Bundestagswahlkampfs immer wieder vorgehalten, sie betreibe eine Verbotspolitik. In Baden-Württemberg schickt sich ein von einem grünes Minister geführtes Ministerium an, Verbotspolitik auf die Spitze zu treiben. Und dies auch noch mit Argumenten, die falscher kaum noch sein können und fast schon an Volksverdummung grenzen. 

"In Bundesländern wie Bayern und Hessen, wo das Radfahren auf geeigneten oder festen Waldwegen erlaubt ist, gibt es demnach Probleme, wenn zum Beispiel ein Mountainbiker einen Wanderer anfährt. Dann müsse der Wanderer nachweisen, dass der Weg für den Radfahrer nicht geeignet war, so die Ministeriumssprecherin. Dies wolle man im Land vermeiden." können wir dazu lesen.

Das ist schlicht Unsinn. Wer für einen Unfall haftet, das steht im Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch in § 823 BGB und das ist Bundesrecht, nicht Landesrecht. Wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt, dann geht es darum, wer diesen verursacht hat. Wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt, dann geht es darum, wer daran schuld ist. Das gilt in ganz Deutschland und das gilt schon seit Inkrafttreten des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches am 1. Januar des Jahres 1900. Und das so gilt, das hat etwas mit Rechtsstaat zu tun!

Wenn das Ministerium der Meinung ist, dass Radfahrer auf schmalen Wegen immer für Unfälle haften sollen, dann soll es das auch so in das Landeswaldgesetz schreiben. Wenn das Minsterium der Meinung ist, dass für Radfahrer bei Unfällen auf schmalen Wegen die Unschuldsvermutung nicht gelten soll, dann soll es das ins Landeswaldgesetz schreiben. Aber es sollte bitte nicht den Bürger für Dumm verkaufen und ein Verbot damit rechtfertigen, dass es Rechtsklarheit in Haftungsfragen schafft. Das tut es nicht!

Das Minsterium begibt sich auf verfassungsrechtliches und rechtsstaatliches Glatteis. Es rechtfertigt ein Verbot mit einer angeblichen Rechtsklarheit in Haftungsfragen, für die es überhaupt keine landesrechtliche Gesetzgebungskompetenz gibt; Haftungsrecht ist Bundesrecht. Es strebt eine Umkehr der Beweislast zu Lasten von Radfahrern an und will damit zu Lasten von Radfahrern eine verschuldensunabhängige Haftung begründen. Auch das ist Haftungsrecht und dafür gibt es keine landesrechtliche Gesetzgebungskompetenz; Haftungsrecht ist Bundesrecht. Kausalität und Schuld müssen in unserem Land bewiesen werden. Wer dies nicht akzeptieren und/oder sogar ändern will, der muss das Grundgesetz ändern. Ist es das, was das Ministerium will?

Das Grundgesetz und auch Gesetze werden glücklicherweise nicht von Ministerien erlassen und wenn man die Äußerungen des Ministeriums zur 2-Meter-Regel liest, dann ist das auch gut so. Der Petititonsausschuss und die Abgeordneten des Landtags in Baden-Württemberg sind jetzt gefordert, uns und den vielen Unterstützern unserer Petition zu zeigen und zu beweisen, dass man unsere Anliegen Ernst nimmt. Als Bürger haben wir darauf einen Anspruch. Der Petititonsausschuss und die Abgeordneten des Landtags in Baden-Württemberg können uns zeigen und beweisen, dass sie an Dialog und konstruktiven Lösungen interessiert sind und dafür etwas tun. Als Bürger stehen wir für einen Dialog und konstruktive gesetzgeberische Lösungen bereit.

Liebe Mitglieder des Petitonsausschussses und liebe Abgeordneten des Landtags in Baden-Württemberg, Sie können das Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat und eine bürgerfreundliche Politik zurück geben. Sie können etwas verändern und gestalten. Nutzen Sie diese Chance!

Ihre DIMB

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....zen.a50f54e7-d481-41f1-9bb7-eac1d7b1ac49.html


----------



## TTT (23. November 2013)

In der Nürtinger Zeitung ist heute ein sehr guter Kommentar von Christoph Reisinger erschienen.



> Borniert
> Landesregierung ignoriert die Bitte von knapp 57.000 Radsportlern...



Kann leider nichts online finden!


----------



## axisofjustice (23. November 2013)

Die BZ online hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft.


----------



## ciao heiko (23. November 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Die BZ online hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft.


Hier der Link.
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nachrichten/suedwest/die-lust-auf-schmale-wege--77509471.html
 Bitte kommentieren und Leserbriefe schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> In der Nürtinger Zeitung ist heute ein sehr guter Kommentar von Christoph Reisinger erschienen. Kann leider nichts online finden!



Kannst Du mir das einscannen/abtippen und mir per PM senden?
Wir fragen parallel ob wir das veröffentlichen dürfen.

Danke!
Hendrik


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Zum kommentieren:
- http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nachrichten/suedwest/die-lust-auf-schmale-wege--77509471.html
- http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nachrichten/suedwest/die-lust-auf-schmale-wege--77509471.html
- http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....zen.a50f54e7-d481-41f1-9bb7-eac1d7b1ac49.html (oben schon verlinkt)


----------



## TTT (23. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir das einscannen/abtippen und mir per PM senden?
> Wir fragen parallel ob wir das veröffentlichen dürfen.
> 
> Danke!
> Hendrik



Kein Problem, bin nur erst mal voll beschäftigt noch mal Emails und Erinnerungen rauszuhauen!


----------



## HelmutK (23. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Kein Problem, bin nur erst mal voll beschäftigt noch mal Emails und Erinnerungen rauszuhauen!





Der Kommentar ist Übrigens echt stark - so deutlich hat bisher noch niemand in der Presse gesagt, was er von der Verweigerungshaltung des Ministeriums hält


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Der Kommentar ist Übrigens echt stark - so deutlich hat bisher noch niemand in der Presse gesagt, was er von der Verweigerungshaltung des Ministeriums hält



Wo hast DU den denn jetzt her?!  

Dann werde ich den doch schon mal abtippen...


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

übrigens, Minister Bonde hat eine E-Mail Adresse: [email protected]

Und seine Leiterin der Pressestelle und Pressesprecherin des Ministeriums auch: [email protected]


----------



## HelmutK (23. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wo hast DU den denn jetzt her?!
> 
> Dann werde ich den doch schon mal abtippen...



Nicht nur die Wege des Herrn sind manchmal unergründlich, sondern auch die Wege der Presse. Aber wir haben im Ruhrpott schon Internet und Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...337746.-2207520000.1385206316.&type=3&theater


----------



## TTT (23. November 2013)

Ich war mal kreativ:


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich war mal kreativ:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (23. November 2013)

Die Unschuldvermutung greift ja bei den Grünen definitiv nicht mehr. Hier muß man inzwischen bewußte Falschinformation der Bevölkerung unterstellen. Wird damit ein Straftatbestand erfüllt? Oder darf ich im Gegenzug ebensolche Lügen über die Grünen verbreiten?


----------



## Freeride Bührer (23. November 2013)

Hi ich wollte gerade die Petition auf div. Seiten verlinken ,
aber jedes mal war min. einer Schneller 
Genial was da so abgeht !


----------



## TTT (23. November 2013)

Und wenn ich solche Einstellungen lese, fragt man sich, ob man die Vorrangregelung nicht lieber doch raus läßt:



> Bei der Vortrittsregel für Fußgänger stellt sich die Frage, wie diese Regel praktisch umgesetzt werden soll. Beim Begegnungsverkehr kann der Radfahrer noch absteigen, und den Wanderer passieren lassen. Wie soll das aber bei Begegnungen gehen, bei denen beide Parteien bergab gehen, nur der Fußgänger langsamer als der Radfahrer? Dann muss der Radler wohl oder übel das Tempo dauerhaft dem des Wanderers anpassen, damit die Vorrangregel aus Graubünden funktioniert. Das glauben Sie wohl selbst nicht, dass sich Mountainbiker derart in ihrer Bewegungsfreiheit einschränken lassen.
> 
> Ganz so dumm ist die Haltung der Landesregierung daher nicht, solche Begegnungen gesetzlich gar nicht erst zuzulassen.



Kommentar von Rainer Brombach: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/mountainbiker-wollen-sogenannte-zwei-meter-regelung-kippen

Wenn es eine Vorrangregelung für Fußgänger gibt, dann muß man in der Praxis auch sicherstellen, daß der Radfahrer auf keinen Fall vorbeigelassen werden kann! Mann, Mann, Mann...


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Und wenn ich solche Einstellungen lese, fragt man sich, ob man die Vorrangregelung nicht lieber doch raus läßt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, sehr entlarvend, worum es manchem geht und wie weit manche von dem Thema "gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme" entfernt sind.

Darauf kann man aber prima mit folgendem Text antworten, denn zum Glück gibt die Rechtslage dazu eine erfrischend klare Orientierung:
_
Radfahrer haben auf gemeinsam genutzten Wegen die Belange der Fußgänger besonders zu berücksichtigen (vgl. OLG Oldenburg, NJW-RR 2004, 890). Selbstverständlich haben auch Fußgänger auf Radfahrer Rücksicht zu nehmen und diesen die Möglichkeit zum Passieren zu geben; den Radfahrer treffen aber im erhöhten Maße Sorgfaltspflichten. (...) soweit erforderlich, muss Schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren werden, damit ein sofortiges Anhalten möglich ist. Auf betagte oder unachtsame Fußgänger muss der Radfahrer besondere Rücksicht nehmen; mit Unaufmerksamkeiten oder Schreckreaktionen muss er rechnen (vgl. OLG Oldenburg am angeführten Ort).

Dabei wird auch deutlich, dass durch ein an die jeweilige Situation angepasstes Verhalten und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme der Beteiligten Konflikte vermieden werden können. 

Damit konkretisiert das Gericht gleichzeitig auch das Prinzip der Gemeinverträglichkeit, wie es z. B. für das Betretungsrecht in der freien Natur und im Wald gilt und einen allgemeinen Grundsatz für das Verhalten der Erholungssuchenden zueinander enthält. (...) (§ 37 Abs. 1 Satz 3 LWaldG und § 49 Abs. 2 Satz 2 NatSchG).

So kann es dem Radfahrer gegebenenfalls geboten sein abzusteigen, um dem Fußgänger dem ihm gebührenden Vorrang einzuräumen. Auf der anderen Seite sind auch die Fußgänger an die Gemeinverträglichkeitsklausel gebunden und dürfen Radfahrer nicht unnötig behindern. Im unübersichtlichen Terrain ist es nach den allgemeinen Regeln dem Radfahrer geboten nur so schnell zu fahren, dass er sein Fahrrad ständig beherrscht und innerhalb der übersehbaren Strecke notfalls sofort anhalten kann (vgl. auch § 3 Abs. 1 StVO).:_

Abgesehen davon, habe ich genau das schon gemacht: ich bin an einer engen Stelle längere Zeit langsam hinter einer Gruppe hergefahren, die haben mich bemerkt wollten/konnten aber nicht wirklich an den Rand (unwegsam, abschüssig). Es war aber spürbar, dass es ihnen unangenehm ist, mich im Nacken zu haben. Ich bin dann abgestiegen, habe mich mit dem letzten in der Gruppe ein bisschen unterhalten und bin dann an einer etwas breiteren Stelle zu Fuß, also schiebend an der Gruppe vorbei. Ich auf dem unbefestigtem Rand, die auf dem Weg, haben dann aber auch kurz langsamer gemacht. Alles gut! 

Es geht schon, man muss halt nur die richtige Einstellung haben und die heißt nicht "Ich habe jetzt aber trotzdem immer noch Vorrang!" sondern "Wir wollen alle eine gute Zeit im Wald verbringen und uns nicht unnötig ärgern."


----------



## TTT (23. November 2013)

Zu spät! Habe meinen Kommentar schon abgeschickt.
Vielleicht willst Du auch noch?


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. November 2013)

Wer so argumentiert, hat das Prinzip der Gemeinverträglichkeit nicht verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (23. November 2013)

In Spielstraßen haben doch die Kinder und Fußgänger Vorrang. Dieser Vorrang gerechtig aber diese doch nicht die Straße zu sperren und keine Fahrzeug durchfahren zu lassen.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> In Spielstraßen haben doch die Kinder und Fußgänger Vorrang. Dieser Vorrang gerechtig aber diese doch nicht die Straße zu sperren und keine Fahrzeug durchfahren zu lassen.



Der gute Mann meinte vielleicht, wenn es zu schmal zum Durchlassen ist.
Aber was auch immer er meinte, es zeigt seine Haltung.

Glücklicherweise sind diese Typen - und dieser hier war ja zumindest in der Wortwahl i.O. - in der Minderheit und wenn man mal einen der lauteren Sorte trifft, macht es fast Spaß, ihm mit betonter Freundlichkeit den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Frauen sind es ja eigentlich nie, die motzen.

Stell Euch einfach dieses Bild vor:
- Wanderer-Männchen geht breit, dreht sich dann irgendwann um, baut und bläst sich auf und fängt gerade an "Sie wissen aber schon, dass Sie hier gar nicht..."
- und Du bietest ihm einfach ein Kaugummi an (geklaut von @dangerousD)
- Wanderer-Männchen sackt in sich zusammen, Luft raus und es kommt nur noch ein "Ja. Aber trotzdem!"
- Du fährst in aller Seelenruhe und ganz ohne Gram weiter und hörst noch das Wanderer-Weibchen sagen: "Der war aber doch ganz nett."

Funktioniert natürlich so überzeugend nur, wenn man vorher nicht gerade ganz knapp noch mit spritzenden Steinen vor ihnen zum Stehen gekommen ist...


----------



## cab (23. November 2013)

*34.000 in BW!!!*

nee, watt schön


----------



## cab (23. November 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wer so argumentiert, hat das Prinzip der Gemeinverträglichkeit nicht verstanden.




Herr Brombach schreibt öfter Kommentare dieser Art ....


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

cab schrieb:


> *34.000 in BW!!!*
> 
> nee, watt schön



Und die *58.000* insgesamt sind auch zum Greifen nah!


----------



## janmethner (23. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und die *58.000* insgesamt sind auch zum Greifen nah!



Ich komme zwar aus Bayern, drücke euch Baden-Württembergern aber fest die Daumen, dass eure Petition zur 2m Regel was bringt! 
Viel Glück und immer genug Luft im Reifen!


----------



## pezolived (23. November 2013)

cab schrieb:


> *34.000 in BW!!!*
> 
> nee, watt schön




Und die 58.000er Gesamtmarke knacken wir auch noch! 
Alles im Allem also deutlich über den Durst! 

Mal gespannt, wie's weitergeht!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Ich komme zwar aus Bayern, drücke euch Baden-Württembergern aber fest die Daumen, dass eure Petition zur 2m Regel was bringt!
> Viel Glück und immer genug Luft im Reifen!



Ohne die Unterstützung aus dem In- und Ausland und das Vorbild aus Hessen, hätten wir das eh nicht so weit gebracht!

In diesem Sinne vielen Dank für Deine (und Eure!) Unterstützung!  

Hockdrik


----------



## ciao heiko (23. November 2013)

58.000

warum kann nicht jeder Tag der letzte Tag sein


----------



## Freeride Bührer (23. November 2013)

Neues von Rainer Brombach : 

 23. November 2013 - 16:31 Uhr

 @Hendrik Ock, Tim Trabandt
Vorrang bedeutet, dass der Spaziergänger oder Wanderer frei entscheiden darf, ob er den Radfahrer vorbei lässt oder nicht. Wenn er nicht mag, lässt er ihn nicht vorbei. Wenn der Radfahrer hingegen nett und zuvorkommend ist, wird er sicherlich ebenso rücksichtsvoll behandelt werden. Allerdings bräuchten wir bei dieser Idealform von Zusammenleben keinerlei Regeln. Regeln sind immer nur dann nötig, wenn sich zwei nicht freiwillig auf eine Vorgehensweise einigen können.

 @GASgagler DIMB
_Ihre Erläuterungen zum Haftungsrecht des BGB sind falsch. Der Bund regelt zwar das Zivilrecht und damit auch privatrechtliche Haftungsfragen. In dieser Regelung hat er allerdings in § 823 Absatz 2 BGB bestimmt_, dass jeder einem anderen für den entstandenen Schaden haftet, wenn er ein Gesetz übertritt, das zum Schutz des anderen erlassen wurde. Die Benutzung des Waldes wird durch die Länder geregelt. Sie stellen daher auch die notwendigen Schutzgesetze auf, um die verschiedenen Waldbenutzer vor Gefahren von anderen zu schützen. Die 2m-Regel ist ein solches Schutzgesetz. Wird es vom Radfahrer übertreten, reicht das im Schadensfall dem Spaziergänger aus, um das Verschulden des Radfahrers beweisen zu können.

Übrigens wird im Rahmen der Petition darauf hingewiesen, dass die 2m-Regel gar nicht kontrolliert wird. Dann handelt es sich in der Praxis doch tatsächlich nur um eine Beweislastumkehr, mit der im Schadensfall der Radfahrer die Allein- oder Mitschuld des Fußgängers an dem Schaden beweisen muss. Der Fußgänger hingegen muss nur die Wegbreite nachweisen. Was ihm sehr leicht möglich sein dürfte. Die 2m-Regel ist somit genau das, was Sie selbst als ausreichend ansehen, um die Interessen der Fußgänger zu schützen.



TTT schrieb:


> Und wenn ich solche Einstellungen lese, fragt man sich, ob man die Vorrangregelung nicht lieber doch raus läßt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (23. November 2013)

Schreib dem Herrn Rombach doch folgendes:

"Lieber Herr Rombach, bitte ein Vielzahl solcher Kommentare, möglichst lange und ausführlich schreiben.

Dann können wir sicher sein, das wir uns im Wald recht selten treffen."


----------



## winklem (23. November 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Der Kommentar ist Ãbrigens echt stark - so deutlich hat bisher noch niemand in der Presse gesagt, was er von der Verweigerungshaltung des Ministeriums hÃ¤lt




Der Kommmentator ist Christoph Reisinger der Chefredakteur der Stuttgarter Nachrichten und Sonntag aktuell, welcher MP Kretschann die Fragen gestellt hat.
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....hef.5e4c687d-c99c-401d-88fe-507b153bbb46.html

Hier gibt es das Video:
Die Landesregierung vor Ort/ Die Landesregierung im GesprÃ¤ch:
http://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de...ung-vor-ort/die-landesregierung-im-gespraech/

Ab 1:41 meine Fragen,
Meine Frage war: Warum wir in BaWÃ¼ als einziges aller BundeslÃ¤nder eine solche Regel (2 Meteregel) brauchen.

Christoph Reisinger ist der Herr welcher zu Kretschmann in Beisein aller in Stuttgart anwesenden gesagt:
Der Verdacht bei dennen die mich kennen, diese Frage sein von mir so bestellt wordenâ¦

Hier ab 1:43h zu sehen:
http://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de...ung-vor-ort/die-landesregierung-im-gespraech/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=whBIZ5k8hY8

Beachtet auch mal die Antworten vom MP Kretschmann


----------



## pezolived (23. November 2013)

_"Die Politik ist ein Versuch der Politiker, zusammen mit dem Volk mit  den Problemen fertig zu werden, die das Volk ohne die Politiker niemals  gehabt hätte."

(Dieter Hildebrandt)

_Über dieses Zitat bin ich gerade anderswo gestolpert  und es erscheint mir hier so schön passend.


----------



## TTT (23. November 2013)

Meines Wissens hat sich H. Reisinger nach dieser Kretschmann-Werbeveranstaltung weitere Informationen geholt und ist nun offensichtlich aufgrund seiner Recherchen zu einem vernichtenden Urteil über unsere Landesregierung gekommen.
Ich wußte gar nicht, daß es noch Journalisten gibt, die sich eingehend mit einem Thema beschäftigen (konnen). Hut ab!
Sein Urteil trifft den Kern des Problems: Nicht daß die 2m-Regel gut oder schlecht wäre, sondern daß speziell die Außendarstellung der Grünen (Politik der Bürgernähe und des Gehörtwerdens) verlogener nicht sein könnte!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Meines Wissens hat sich H. Reisinger nach dieser Kretschmann-Werbeveranstaltung weitere Informationen geholt und ist nun offensichtlich aufgrund seiner Recherchen zu einem vernichtenden Urteil über unsere Landesregierung gekommen.
> Ich wußte gar nicht, daß es noch Journalisten gibt, die sich eingehend mit einem Thema beschäftigen (konnen). Hut ab!
> Sein Urteil trifft den Kern des Problems: Nicht daß die 2m-Regel gut oder schlecht wäre, sondern daß speziell die Außendarstellung der Grünen (Politik der Bürgernähe und des Gehörtwerdens) verlogener nicht sein könnte!



Reisinger hatte schon im August eine sehr klare Meinung zu dem Thema:
-> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/436462576475391

Was schreibt eigentlich die Heilbronner Stimme aktuell?
Deren Redakteur Simon Gajer hat sich auch schon früh und klar geäußert:
-> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/436462576475391


----------



## Redshred (23. November 2013)

so gerade nochmal 26 Unterschriften handschriftlich hochgeladen, puuuh


----------



## cab (24. November 2013)

ploppp ....


----------



## muddymartin (24. November 2013)

Ein Wahnsinnsergebnis!!!


----------



## Redshred (24. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (24. November 2013)

Darauf einen Düüschardäng!


----------



## pezolived (24. November 2013)

Die Statistik / das Diagramm ist auch geil! Noch fast 1.200 Stimmen am letzten Tag und auch zwischendurch kaum mal einen Schwächeanfall. Das erweckt den Eindruck, als ob wir das Ergebnis noch beliebig hätten steigern können, wenn wir noch länger hätten sammeln können. Im Vergleich zu der Hessen-Aktion haben wir übrigens einen deutlich höheren Einheimischen-Anteil.
Also summa summarum denke ich nicht, daß man uns noch länger wird ignorieren oder abspeisen können.

Sehr schön! 

(und ich brauch jetzt 'ne neue Signatur)


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2013)

Puh! Ich bin platt und glücklich!


----------



## Freeride Bührer (24. November 2013)

winklem schrieb:


> Der Kommmentator ist Christoph Reisinger der Chefredakteur der Stuttgarter Nachrichten und Sonntag aktuell, welcher MP Kretschann die Fragen gestellt hat.
> http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....hef.5e4c687d-c99c-401d-88fe-507b153bbb46.html
> 
> Hier gibt es das Video:
> ...



Wow da war der Herr Kretschmann 
Aber mal ehrlich !


----------



## TTT (24. November 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Wow da war der Herr Kretschmann
> Aber mal ehrlich !



Im Gegenteil, er lügt, denn er hat zu dem Thema bereits am 23.10. auf Abgeordnetenwatch Stellung bezogen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f389699.html#q389699


----------



## Athabaske (24. November 2013)

Ja eben.

Ich finde es schon ziemlich dreist so zu tun, als ob er nie etwas vom Thema gehört hat. Mir war gar nicht klar was für Dimensionen die Zwei-Meter-Kampagne annehmen könnte, wenn nun ganz offen gelogen und betrogen wird, nur um sich das Thema vom Hals zu halten. Offenbar gehen da die Argumente rasant zur Neige und man steht mit dem Rücken an der Wand. Es ist an uns, dass die Zwei-Meter-Regel auch weiterhin im Gespräch zu halten, bzw Kretschmann und Co klar zu machen, wir bleiben dran auch wenn die versuchen es weiterhin auszusitzen.

Als "kleiner" Nebeneffekt ist mir auch der restliche Glaube, Politik nimmt die Bürger ernst, abhanden gekommen. Ob ich auch weiterhin verbindlich und sachlich bleiben kann, wenn man permanent nur aufläuft, glaube ich auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Es ist an uns, dass die Zwei-Meter-Regel auch weiterhin im Gespräch zu halten, bzw Kretschmann und Co klar zu machen, wir bleiben dran auch wenn die versuchen es weiterhin auszusitzen


----------



## HelmutK (24. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Als "kleiner" Nebeneffekt ist mir auch der restliche Glaube, Politik nimmt die Bürger ernst, abhanden gekommen.



Wir wäre es dann mit einer tröstenden Erkenntnis:

Wir müssen heute nicht mehr passiv schlucken, was Politiker gegenüber den Medien und auf ihren eigenen Plattformen von sich geben. Wir haben heute über Internetforen, Facebook, Online-Leserkommentare und viele andere Medien die Möglichkeit, unsere Anliegen an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. Wir können unsere Argumente, unsere Fakten und unsere Beweise selbst unter die Leute bringen und wir können "dumme" Sprüche und "hohle" Behauptungen" als das enttarnen, was sie sind.

Die Politik hat sich über Jahrzehnte daran gewöhnt, dass nur alle 4/5 Jahre gewählt wird und sie ansonsten Ruhe vor dem ach so unbequemen Wähler hat. Sie musste sich allenfalls vor der Kritik der klassischen Medien fürchten und dann auch nur, wenn das zu Wahlkampfzeiten irgendwie aktuell in den Medien stattfand.

Das ist heute anders und wir können jederzeit der Politik sagen, was uns nicht gefällt und warum das so ist. Das haben wir in Hessen erfolgreich demonstriert und in Baden-Württemberg haben wir erneut gezeigt, dass wir für unsere Anliegen und Argumente eine Öffentlichkeit schaffen können und uns nicht einfach so abbügeln lassen. Vielleicht haben das noch nicht alle Politiker verstanden, aber sie werden es lernen müssen, wenn sie (neu oder wieder) gewählt werden wollen.


----------



## muddymartin (24. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, er lügt, denn er hat zu dem Thema bereits am 23.10. auf Abgeordnetenwatch Stellung bezogen:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f389699.html#q389699



Ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst, dass der MP in abgeordnetenwatch selbst antwortet? Für solche Themen hat der vermutlich einen ganzen Stamm von Schreiberlingen und Textblockschubser, die entscheiden, in welchem Fall seine persönliche Meinung notwendig ist und wo die stellvertretende Meinung eines Regierungssprechers reicht. Wer mal einen tiefen Einblick erhalten möchte, wie so was abläuft, dem kann ich den autobiografischen Roman des ehem. Regierungssprechers von Lothar Spät - Manfred Zach ([ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3499221799/ref=dp_bookdescription?ie=UTF8&n=299956"]"Monrepos oder Die Kälte der Macht"[/ame]) ans Herz legen. Nach der Lektüre weiß man wie es läuft.


----------



## allert (24. November 2013)

Danke an alle, die sich engagiert haben. Das war eine tolle Aktion. Jetzt heißt es dranbleiben und das Ganze weiter vorantreiben. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht die Stimmen zu sammeln und die Leute zu überzeugen, wobei meist keine große Überzeugungskraft notwendig war. Die Hirnrissigkeit dieses Gesetzes ist zu offensichtlich!


----------



## keroson (24. November 2013)

www.badische-zeitung.de/mountainbiker-wollen-sogenannte-zwei-meter-regelung-kippen 

Bitte hier unbedingt weiter kommentieren, das Thema sollte noch ein paar Tage als Meistkommentiert auf der BZ Seite stehen


----------



## keroson (24. November 2013)

Und Gleich noch einen Lerserbrif hinterher  :

Eine âPolitik des GehÃ¶rtwerdensâ sieht anders aus!

Man kann ja Ã¼ber die 2-Meter Regel denken wie man will. Sie ist vielleicht auch nur eine Lappalie in der âGroÃen Landespolitikâ. Fakt ist aber, dass die GrÃ¼n-Rote Landesregierung damit angetreten ist, eineâPolitik des GehÃ¶rtwerdensâ umzusetzen. âBÃ¼rgerbeteiligung statt Durchregierenâ sollte das Motto sein.

Wie wenig davon heute Ã¼brig ist, zeigt die Haltung der Regierung angesichts 58.210 Unterschriften gegen die 2-Meter Regel. âDas Gesetzt stehe nicht zu Verhandlungâ ist der Tenor aus den Regierungskreisen. Als gemeiner BÃ¼rger fragt man sich dann doch, wer hier die FÃ¤den im Hintergrund spinnt und welche nicht Ã¶ffentlichen Absprachen getroffen wurden, da sich aktuell kein GrÃ¼n-Roter Landespolitiker aus der Deckung wagt. Auch die in der Debatte benutzen immer-gleichen, Argument-freien Textbausteine der GrÃ¼n-Roten Politiker werden durch die âgebetsmÃ¼hlenartigenâ Wiederholungen nicht besser.

Eine âPolitik des GehÃ¶rtwerdensâ sieht sicher anders aus. Da wird das Leitbild der GrÃ¼n-Roten Koalition schnell zu einem leeren Wahlversprechen. 

Das ist EnttÃ¤uschend!


----------



## janmethner (24. November 2013)

Das ist ja schlimmer als im Mittelalter.  Da konnte man noch selbst beim König vorsprechen - und mit etwas Glück hat er einem Gehör geschenkt. Obs dann umgesetzt wurde, war natürlich die andere Frage....

Und wenn ich diesen Rainer Brombach in den Kommentaren lese, dann krieg ich wirklich langsam ne Wut. Ich bin ja auch für gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, Dialog und Gemeinsamkeit - aber an dem Typen würde ich wirklich gerne mal haarscharf vorbeibrettern. 
Wenn genug Platz ist natürlich - es soll ja niemand ernsthaft gefährdet werden! Aber wer partout keinen Dialog will, sondern lieber auf Konfrontation geht - bitte.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. November 2013)

Die Brombachs dieser Welt berufen sich auf einen Vorrang, den das LWaldG gar nicht kennt. 
Dort heißt es in § 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 lediglich, dass auf Fußgänger Rücksicht zu nehmen sei.

§ 37 Abs. 1 Satz 4 LWaldG bestimmt, dass wer den Wald betritt, sich so zu verhalten hat, dass die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Genau das tun aber Fußgänger, die meinen Radfahrern die Vorbeifahrt unnötig erschweren zu müssen.
Sie begehen dabei eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach § 83 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 LWaldG.

Soweit sich das LWaldG in § 37 Abs. 1 Satz 1 auf "geeignete Wege" bezieht, dürfte es in ganz Baden-Württemberg niemanden geben, der rechtlich korrekt erklären kann, was der Gesetzgeber damit gemeint haben könnte.
Wenn man mit "Copy and Paste" nicht umgehen kann, ... kommt sowas raus.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst, dass der MP in abgeordnetenwatch selbst antwortet? Für solche Themen hat der vermutlich einen ganzen Stamm von Schreiberlingen und Textblockschubser, die entscheiden, in welchem Fall seine persönliche Meinung notwendig ist und wo die stellvertretende Meinung eines Regierungssprechers reicht.



Das überrascht mich soweit nicht, allerdings überrascht mich, dass es des Ministerpräsidentens Mitarbeiter nicht für nötig gehalten haben, ihm zumindest als Notiz zu stecken, dass sich da gerade was zusammenbraut und dass es ihn nicht überraschen sollte, wenn er bei seinen Sprechstunden auf diese lästige "2-Meter-Regel" angesprochen wird.

Ich denke, die haben das verpennt oder unterschätzt oder sie glauben wirklich, dass sie das aussitzen können.

Allein die Nähe des Ministerpräsidenten Ehepaares zum SAV lässt mich allerdings glauben, dass er sehr wohl bescheid weiß und sich nur dumm stellt, im Sinne von: "Das Thema ist nicht so wichtig, ich kann nicht alles im Kopf behalten, d.h. die nebensächlichen Sachen verdränge ich schon mal."

Es liegt an uns, ihm uns seinen Kollegen das Thema immer mal wieder in Erinnerung zu rufen.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Danke an alle, die sich engagiert haben. Das war eine tolle Aktion. Jetzt heißt es dranbleiben und das Ganze weiter vorantreiben. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht die Stimmen zu sammeln und die Leute zu überzeugen, wobei meist keine große Überzeugungskraft notwendig war. Die Hirnrissigkeit dieses Gesetzes ist zu offensichtlich!



Mich hat besonders begeistert, wie alles Hand in Hand gelaufen ist, wie ohne große Abstimmung viele Einzelnen an vielen Ecken und Enden Aufgaben angenommen, Themen aufgegriffen haben. Und das alles in einem relativ unmoderierten, freien Prozess. 

Das ist schon cool gelaufen! 

Fast ein bisschen schade, dass man sich auf diese Weise nicht wirklich persönlich kennenlernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (24. November 2013)

Ich finde die Beiträge des Herrn Brombach übrigens ganz nützlich. Erklärt er doch (was eigentlich jeder schon weiß), dass das Radfahren keine gefährliche Betätigung ist (Stichwort Gefährdungshaftung).


----------



## allert (24. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Fast ein bisschen schade, dass man sich auf diese Weise nicht wirklich persönlich kennenlernt.



Da hast Du recht, aber irgendwann trifft man sich bestimmt auf einem Weg <2m Breite ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2013)

Könntet Ihr bitte etwas "beruhigend" auf die Jungspunde einwirken, die uns gerade mit ungeduldigen und unüberlegten Äußerungen schaden:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/462677013853947

Danke! Wir müssen wohl mit Äußerungen wie "Jetzt erst recht!" in Zukunft etwas vorsichtiger umgehen...


----------



## janmethner (24. November 2013)

Ich bin nicht bei Facebook - und auch wenn ich es wäre, würde ich nicht eingreifen. Denn ich finde es vollkommen in Ordnung, was die "Jungspunde" sagen. 
Natürlich ist es jetzt für solche Kampfparolen noch zu früh - jetzt muss man erstmal abwarten, was aus der Petition wird. Jetzt rasseln halt beide Seiten ein bisschen mit dem Säbel....ihr mit eurer Petition und das Ministerium mit provokativen Sprüchen. 
Aber wenn das Ministerium bei seiner sturen Haltung bleibt, dann finde es vollkommen legitim, dann eben trotz Verbot diese Wege/Trails zu befahren, WENN man dabei auf den Naturschutz und auf gegenseitige Rücksicht achtet! Es geht auch dann NICHT darum, alles und jeden niederzuradeln, der/was einem vor die Reifen kommt! 
Sondern nur darum, zu zeigen: "Wir verstoßen gegen die Regel, weil sie Unsinn ist! Seht doch selbst, es gibt keine Konflikte, keine Unfälle und auch die Natur ist heile geblieben!"
Damit wären ihre Argumente durch Praxiserfahrung wiederlegt.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht bei Facebook ...



Kein Problem!  Dann lass Dir berichten, dass dort nicht nur davon gesprochen wird, trotzdem die Wege zu befahren. Da habe ich gar nichts gegen und würde allein deshalb hier sicher nicht zur "Beruhigung" aufrufen! Um es ganz klar zu sagen: auf schmalen Wegen fahren geht für mich völlig in Ordnung. Das haben wir vorher gemacht, das machen wir jetzt und in Zukunft. Mit der gebotenen Rücksicht halt. Ob mit oder ohne Regel. Egal ob die Petition erfolgreich ist oder nicht. Und unabhängig von arroganten, provokanten Politikern.

Nein, es ist von _Backpfeifen bei Motzen_ die Rede und davon, _jetzt eben keine Rücksicht mehr zu nehmen_. Sind nur Einzelfälle, aber trotzdem, die "anderen" lesen mit.

Bei aller Frustration sollten wir nicht vergessen:
- mit den eigentlichen Wanderern im Wald hat man kaum Probleme, die sollten nicht Zielscheibe unserer Wut sein
- die "Wanderer" an den Schreibtischen sind das Problem!
- denn nicht die Wanderer halten an der Regel fest, sondern Bonde, SAV und Co.

Und von denen dürfen wir uns nicht provozieren lassen! Auch die Jungspunden nicht. 


Ich habe dazu folgendes auf Facebook kommentiert:


> Mit Sprüchen wie Backpfeifen, Guerilla Biking etc. unterlauft Ihr alle unsere bisherigen Bemühungen. Bitte mal kurz nachdenken: warum gibt es die Regel? Weil wir ein Image-Problem haben. Weil die da oben denken, dass wir alle Rüpel sind, vor denen man die Allgemeinheit schützen muss. Mit Euren Sprüchen bestätigt Ihr hier und jetzt vor allen Mitlesern diese Vorurteile.
> Hey, wir haben die Petition noch nicht mal abgegeben! Politische Prozesse brauchen ihre Zeit, ob man will oder nicht. Die Sache in Hessen hat auch ein Jahr gebraucht, aber war am Ende erfolgreich. Ein bisschen Geduld bitte!
> Das Ministerium kommt uns mit arroganten Sprüchen und ihr lasst Euch direkt davon provozieren? Das wollen die doch nur! Damit sie dann sagen können: 1. mit denen kann man nicht reden, runder Tisch bringt nichts 2. die sind aggressiv, die 2-Meter-Regel ist dringend notwendig.
> Bitte, bitte etwas Contenance wahren!
> Ich hoffe nur, dass Ihr so einen unüberlegten Mist nicht auch in Eure Mails an Bonde schreibt. Das kriegen wir dann direkt in der nächsten Pressemitteilung des Ministeriums aufs Brot geschmiert...


----------



## janmethner (24. November 2013)

Tjaaa, das ist immer so eine Sache. Von "Backpfeifen" halte ich auch gar nichts - das ist Körperverletzung und klar abzulehnen!
Was die Rücksicht angeht...nun ja...wenn man uns Bikern ständig dumm daherkommt, dann ist eben irgendwann mal ein Punkt erreicht, wo einige sagen: "Gut - dann eben anders!" Das würde ich genauso tun. 
Ich gebe dir Recht, dass das dann leider die friedlichen Wanderer zu spüren bekommen und nicht die Verantwortlichen, die den ganzen Unmut und den Konflikt erst heraufbeschworen haben. 
Ich glaube, dieser Punkt wäre bei jedem/jeder Gruppe irgendwann erreicht. Niemand lässt sich gerne gängeln oder gar kriminalisieren. Würden wir das mit den Wanderern machen, dann müssten wir uns auch nicht wundern, wenn die die Wege blockieren, uns nicht vorbeilassen, uns abdrängen etc. 
Also ich kann die Leute verstehen, die irgendwann die Schnauze voll haben und sagen: "Ihr wollt keinen Dialog - OK, dann bekommt ihr auch keinen! Wir haben es lang genug versucht!"


----------



## axisofjustice (24. November 2013)

Man sollte das Problem aber trotzdem nicht größer machen, als es ist. Die fragwürdigen Kommentare kommen vermutlich *nicht *von Leuten, die seit Wochen oder sogar Monaten aktiv in der Thematik drin sind. Dementsprechend werden die Deine Antworten vllt. auch gar nicht mehr gelesen haben. 

Daher finde ich die Hinweise zur Besonnenheit ehrlich gesagt überflüssig: die allermeisten sind es eh und die paar wenigen Hitzköpfe haben eben ihre eigene Meinung. Und wenn jetzt diese wenigen Beiträge seitenlang diskutiert werden, ist das Potenzial zur Ausnutzung durch uns nicht freundlich gesinnte Gegenstimmen m.E. deutlich größer, dann fällt es nämlich tatsächlich auf, wo es ansonsten in den >90% konstruktiven Beiträgen untergegangen wäre.

Darüber hinaus denke ich auch nicht (ich weiß, dass Du das nicht so gesagt hast), dass wir nur unterwürfig oder stoisch-sachlich bleiben müssen. Gute Polemik ist in Debatten wichtig. Und *Guerilla-Biking* heißt auch nichts anderes, als einfach mal mit ein paar Leuten Aufklärungsarbeit auf vermeintlich verbotenen Strecken zu betreiben. Kleiner Aufwand, große Wirkung. Ich fürchte, da hast Du etwas missverstanden. 

Insofern ist das dann auch mein letzter Kommentar zur Sache.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2013)

Bitte auch hier mäßigend kommentieren:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.237659128932.167078.220210068932&type=1


----------



## TTT (24. November 2013)

Was genau findest Du dort nicht gut?

Daß Leute, die seit Monaten durch Lügen ("tödliche Unfälle", "Wegsicherungspflicht",...) Stimmung gegen die Radfahrer machen, als Lügner bezeichnet werden?

Daß Leute, die für die Verbreitung Ihrer Lügen steuerfinanzierte Medien (Antworten auf Anfragen im Landtag) und alle sonstigen ihnen zur Verfügung stehenden Medien (Zeitungen, Abgeordnetenwatch,...) nutzen, sich nun einem Shitstorm stellen müssen?

Daß Leute, die Radfahrer als Kriminelle und verantwortungslose Randalierer darstellen, sich jedoch einen Kerricht um Bundesrecht und Verfassung kümmern und Fragen dazu seit Monaten ignorieren als Verbrecher eingestuft werden?

Daß man Leute, die mit dem Versprechen von Bürgernähe und einer Politik des Gehörtwerdens gewählt wurden und nun das Gegenteil tun, zum Kotzen findet?

Daß man Leuten, die von gegenseitigem Respekt reden, diesen nur für sich fordern, denselben aber 58.210 Bürgern mit unglaublicher Arroganz und Ignoranz verweigert, keinen Respekt mehr entgegenbringt?

Ich habe dort keinerlei Aufrufe zur Gewalt gefunden, auch keine Vorwürfe, die unsere Politiker in den letzten Wochen nicht zuhauf bestätigt hätten.

Sorry, das mußte jetzt mal raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Daher finde ich die Hinweise zur Besonnenheit ehrlich gesagt überflüssig: die allermeisten sind es eh und die paar wenigen Hitzköpfe haben eben ihre eigene Meinung. Und wenn jetzt diese wenigen Beiträge seitenlang diskutiert werden, ist das Potenzial zur Ausnutzung durch uns nicht freundlich gesinnte Gegenstimmen m.E. deutlich größer, dann fällt es nämlich tatsächlich auf, wo es ansonsten in den >90% konstruktiven Beiträgen untergegangen wäre.



Guck Dir die beiden Fälle noch mal an. Leider waren die Kommentare zu 90% kontra-produktiv und haben erst jetzt eine Wendung zum positiv-besonnenen erhalten, u.a. weil ich dort nicht allein gegengehalten habe. 

https://www.facebook.com/mtbnews
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/462677013853947

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir dort die wenigen radikalen Stimmen aufgebauscht haben, sondern dass wir erfolgreich den Hetzern den Wind aus den Segeln genommen haben.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung, egal ob mit Kommentar oder einem 'Like' an der "richtigen" Stelle.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Was genau findest Du dort nicht gut?



Dass dort teilweise mit der Ignoranz der Politiker die Rücksichtslosigkeit gegenüber anderen Waldbesuchern gerechtfertigt wird.

https://www.facebook.com/mtbnews
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTr...62677013853947

Nochmal:
warum gibt es die Regel? Weil wir ein Image-Problem haben! 

Weil die da oben denken, dass wir alle Rüpel sind, vor denen man die Allgemeinheit schützen muss. Mit den Sprüchen, die ich dort teils lese, bestätigt Ihr hier und jetzt vor allen Mitlesern diese Vorurteile.

Das Ministerium kommt uns mit arroganten Sprüchen und wir lassen uns direkt davon provozieren? Das wollen die doch nur! Damit sie dann sagen können: 1. mit denen kann man nicht reden, runder Tisch bringt nichts 2. die sind aggressiv, die 2-Meter-Regel ist dringend notwendig.

Ich verstehe ja den Frust, aber den jetzt im Wald an den anderen Waldbesuchern auszulassen oder das auch nur zu schreiben, kann uns nur schaden.


----------



## pezolived (24. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bitte auch hier mäßigend kommentieren:




Wozu? Laß doch stattdessen jeden ruhig mal vom Leder ziehen und geh anschließend mit den Antworten hausieren ... bei den Grünen! Zumindest im Westen läßt sich deren Entstehungsgeschichte doch problemlos zurückverfolgen bis zur Studentenbewegung. Vietnamkrieg, APO, Benno Ohnesorg, Rudi Dutschke, Baader-Meinhof, Anti-AKW- und Friedensbewegung - das waren die Wurzeln. Nachdem das Pendel weit ins Extremistische ausgeschwungen war, gründeten sich auf seiner Rückbewegung die Grünen. Das war quasi der erste ernstzunehmende Versuch, es nochmal mit rechtsstaatlichen, demokratischen Mitteln zu probieren und die Bürgerlichen auf deren eigenem Feld aufzumischen.

_Er _[Kretschmann]_ engagierte sich während seines Studiums von 1973 bis 1975 in der Hochschulgruppe des Kommunistischen Bundes Westdeutschland.[4] Nachträglich bezeichnete er diese 68er Sozialisation als fundamentalen politischen Irrtum.[5]_

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winfried_Kretschmann

Davon kann er sich ja im Nachhinein gerne distanzieren, aber daß beharrliches Ignorieren einer ganzen Gruppe zielstrebig zur Radikalisierung eben jener Gruppe führt, das sollte niemand besser verstehen, als er und Seinesgleichen. Und daß ein solches Verhalten unweigerlich eine solche Entwicklung in die Wege leitet, das kann man ihm anhand dieser Publikumsreaktionen doch unmißverständlich klarmachen, auch ohne daß man sich deswegen unbedingt mit den Rowdies gemein machen muß. Ein "runder Tisch" erscheint dann vielleicht als das kleinere Übel.

Ich meine, wir müssen der Tatsache ins Auge blicken, daß man im demokratischen Prozeß ggf. auch mal unterliegen kann und das dann auch zu akzeptieren hat. Aber daß dieser demokratische Prozeß wenigstens mal stattfindet, daß wir zu Wort kommen und Gehör finden, darauf haben wir doch allemal einen Anspruch.

Was man jedoch relativierend auf dieser Facebook-Seite mal sagen sollte: Hier kochen die Gemüter hoch, wegen einer Aussage des _Forstamtes_! Das ist eine untergeordnete Institution und vielleicht eine der Parteien, die mit an diesem runden Tisch hocken sollte - aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Zumindest im Westen läßt sich deren Entstehungsgeschichte doch problemlos zurückverfolgen bis zur Studentenbewegung. Vietnamkrieg, APO, Benno Ohnesorg, Rudi Dutschke, Baader-Meinhof, Anti-AKW- und Friedensbewegung - das waren die Wurzeln. (...)
> Davon kann er sich ja im Nachhinein gerne distanzieren, aber daß beharrliches Ignorieren einer ganzen Gruppe zielstrebig zur Radikalisierung eben jener Gruppe führt, das sollte niemand besser verstehen, als er und Seinesgleichen. Und daß ein solches Verhalten unweigerlich eine solche Entwicklung in die Wege leitet, das kann man ihm anhand dieser Publikumsreaktionen doch unmißverständlich klarmachen,(...)



Und Du glaubst, dass - selbst wenn sie sich erinnern - die das beeindruckt?
Die sind jetzt Profi-Politiker und wollen die Regel nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen, weil sie wissen, dass ihre in die Jahre gekommene Gutmenschen-Wählerschaft sie eher wegen einer Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel abwählt, als wegen ein paar Patzern in Sachen Bürgernähe. zumal wenn einem die betroffenen Bürger selbst nicht so nahe stehen.



pezolived schrieb:


> (...)auch ohne daß man sich deswegen unbedingt mit den Rowdies gemein machen muß.



Ich will mich mit denen gar nicht gemein machen, sondern befürchte, dass wir - ob wir wollen oder nicht - mit denen gemein gemacht werden, also in einen Topf geworfen werden. Ich verstehe deren Zorn ja, möchte aber bewirken, dass sie den Zorn gegen die Politiker und nicht gegen die anderen Waldbesucher richten. Nicht durch rücksichtsloses Verhalten im wirklichen Wald und nicht durch verbale Pöbeleien in der digitalen Welt. 

Kürzlich sagte jemand: "Der Ton im Wald wird rauer." Warum eigentlich? Die Spaziergänger die man dort antrifft, setzen sich doch nicht für die Beibehaltung der Regel ein, sondern die Schreibtisch-Wanderer beim SAV und die grünen Politiker. Rücksichtslosigkeit im Wald trifft die Falschen und liefert den anderen Argumente gegen uns. Wollen wir das? Warum sollte ich nicht versuchen, den Shitstorm zu besänftigen?

Sagt mir, wenn ich mich irre, aber ich kann nicht erkennen, dass uns ein Shitstorm hilft, bei dem Biker motzenden Wanderern ab jetzt Backpfeifen androhen und schreiben, dass sie keinen Grund mehr sehen, Rücksicht zu nehmen.

Radikalisierung und all das verstehe ich schon, aber was hilft mir das, wenn es gegen uns und nicht für unsere Sache verwendet wird. So viel Differenzierungsfähigkeit traue ich der Öffentlichkeit nicht zu und die Politiker werden es gegen uns verwenden, selbst wenn sie es insgeheim differenzieren können. Hier geht es an der Stelle doch nicht um die Wahrheit, sondern um das, was die relevante Öffentlichkeit als Wahrheit empfindet.



pezolived schrieb:


> Was man jedoch relativierend auf dieser Facebook-Seite mal sagen sollte: Hier kochen die Gemüter hoch, wegen einer Aussage des _Forstamtes_! Das ist eine untergeordnete Institution und vielleicht eine der Parteien, die mit an diesem runden Tisch hocken sollte - aber mehr auch nicht.



Das ist doch einfach nur ein Irrtum. Die verwechseln Forstamt und Forstministerium, genauso wie sie Förster und Jäger verwechseln. Das Forstministerium hat was gesagt, nicht das Forstamt, oder?


----------



## axisofjustice (24. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Guck Dir die beiden Fälle noch mal an. Leider waren die Kommentare zu 90% kontra-produktiv


Ok, falsch ausgedrückt. Was ich meinte: über 90% der Beiträge sind nicht kontraproduktiv. Nur sehr wenige sind 100% sachlich, die allermeisten sind Trotzreaktionen und Kritik an der Regierung. Aber Kommentare der Kategorie "beim nächsten Mal geb ich noch mehr Gas" kann man an einer Hand abzählen.

Ich finde Dein Engagement wirklich klasse, aber ich würde die Reaktionen auf Facebook nun wirklich nicht als problematisch, sondern in ihrer Gesamtheit als - für Internetmaßstäbe - ausgesprochen zivilisiert beschreiben. 

Ich bleibe dabei: Wir müssen uns nicht für ein paar schwarze Schafe entschuldigen. Wir können selbstbewusst für unsere Interessen werben und werden, wenn wir uns klug anstellen, auch mit den vorhersehbaren Pauschalanschuldigungen umgehen können. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen: wer Mountainbiker wirklich in den Schmutz ziehen will, schafft das auch ohne problematische FB-Kommentare (siehe z.B. Symbolbild mit dem Biker und den zwei zur Seite springenden Wanderern, was erst jüngst wieder zur Bebilderung eines Artikels verwendet wurde). Und wenn es auch sinnvoll ist, hier und dort mahnend, schlichtend und die Wogen glättend einzugreifen, so ist doch genuiner Frust auch eine nachvollziehbare und akzeptable Reaktion, aus der sich oft auch eine Art Aufbruchsstimmung entwickeln kann. Das "jetzt erst recht", davon bin ich überzeugt, werden sich auch diejenigen denken, die vielleicht verbal etwas überreagiert haben.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

Alles gut und Du hast recht, es waren nicht 90% direkt kontra-produktiv!
Vielleicht waren 20% eher schädlich als förderlich.
Ich hatte echt Angst, dass das aus dem Ruder läuft.
Aber wenn einer schreibt, jetzt fahre ich erst recht auf schmalen Wegen, ist das völlig in Ordnung.

OK, anderes Thema: 
https://www.facebook.com/WinfriedKretschmann?fref=ts&filter=2
Wenn man hier oben mittig "Beiträge von anderen" statt "Höhepunkte" auswählt, gibt es jede Menge zu 'liken'. 
Die Maschine läuft auch nach Abschluss der Petitions-Laufzeit auf vollen Touren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (25. November 2013)

Heute auch Schlagzeile auf MTB-News Startseite.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11...-58-200-mountainbiker-petition-2-meter-regel/

Und der MTB-News FB Seite.
https://www.facebook.com/mtbnews?fref=ts

Und mein Bild auf der Kretschmann Seite. -> Wir kommen uns näher
https://www.facebook.com/WinfriedKretschmann/posts/694846670534839

Die Grüne Jugend könnte auch noch etwas Info gebrauchen
https://www.facebook.com/events/335078999966260/

Wer möchte kann sich auch gleich bei der Jugendsprechstunde anmelden.
http://www.jugend-trifft-kretschmann.de/

Deine Meinung zählt, die von 58200 nicht......

ciao heiko


----------



## TTT (25. November 2013)

Also ich hab mir die Kommentare auch noch mal durchgelesen und ich verstehe die Aufregung beim besten Willen nicht!
Ein Kommentar von Backpfeifen als Reaktion auf Anpöbeleien. Sicher überzogen und nicht gut zu heißen aber eben auch ein deutlicher Beweis, daß die 2m-Regel Konflikte fördert und nicht beseitigt!
Ein Aufruf zum Guerilla-Biken. Solange derjenige nicht erklärt, was er damit meint, kann das alles sein, z.B. auch eine Demo auf illegalen Pfaden.

"90% kontraproduktiv" und vor allem "gegen andere Waldbesucher" gerichtet andstatt gegen die Politiker? Entweder hast Du einen falschen Link hier reingestellt oder wir sprechen eine andere Sprache.

Also einfach mal etwas zur Ruhe kommen, den Erfolg feiern und dann mit etwas Abstand das ganze noch mal lesen. Ist doch blöd, wenn wir uns hier gegenseitig zerfleischen!

Edit: Ah, grad gesehen, während ich geschrieben habe, kam schon ein neuer Post von Dir!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

Ja, es kam schon ein neuer Post von mir, aber es gibt auf Facebook auch mehr als nur den einen Thread bei uns. Und in den anderen geht es noch mal deutlich mehr zu Sache: Gewaltandrohung nicht  nur bei Motzern, sondern allgemein Aufruf zur Rücksichtslosigkeit.

Aber ich gebe Euch ja recht: es hält sich in Grenzen.
Zudem hat die Besänftigung schon auch gewirkt.


----------



## TTT (25. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, es kam schon ein neuer Post von mir, aber es gibt auf Facebook auch mehr als nur den einen Thread bei uns. Und in den anderen geht es noch mal deutlich mehr zu Sache: Gewaltandrohung nicht  nur bei Motzern, sondern allgemein Aufruf zur Rücksichtslosigkeit.
> 
> Aber ich gebe Euch ja recht: es hält sich in Grenzen.
> Zudem hat die Besänftigung schon auch gewirkt.



Da ich nicht in Facebook bin, kann ich das natürlich nicht alles lesen und die Lage entsprechend auch nicht einschätzen.

Aber schön, daß das Siegbier gewirkt hat!


----------



## axisofjustice (25. November 2013)

> aber es gibt auf Facebook auch mehr als nur den einen Thread bei uns.



Dann verlinke die doch mal, damit man schlichtend eingreifen kann.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

OK, habe mir die EintrÃ¤ge noch mal reingezogen. Viele sin etwas ungeschickt, aber wirklich schÃ¤dlich sind nur wenige. 

Der hier z.B.:
"Markus (...) 
Ich sag ja immer wieder... die bÃ¼rgenden BÃ¼rger benÃ¶tigen keine $$$ Lobby Angestellten der Wirtschaftszweige aka BerufslÃ¼gner aka Politikerâ¢. Jeder kann fÃ¼r sich alleine sprechen. Ignoriert es und/oder werdet *Militant*!"
https://www.facebook.com/mtbnews?fref=ts

Aber der Typ ist ja bekannt fÃ¼r sozial-medialen Zoff...

Muss wohl meine selbsterfÃ¼llende "Ich will bloÃ keinen Shistorm"-Brille aufgehabt haben... Sorry!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

Dass es bei den Grünen auch anders geht, zeigt dieser Beitrag:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/462982173823431

Hier fordern die Grünen eine Änderung des Waldgesetzes im Sinne eines Miteinanders im Wald. Das war allerdings vor gut einem Jahr. Und in Hessen...

Das Resultat war ein modernes Waldgesetz für Hessen, das auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme statt auf Verbote setzt. Die Grünen konnten sich hier als bürgernahe Vermittler zwischen den Interessengruppen positionieren.

Das Beispiel der grünen Partei-Kollegen aus Hessen könnte den baden-württembergischen Grünen und der grünen Landesregierung in Baden-Württemberg also eigentlich als Vorbild dienen, oder?


----------



## muddymartin (25. November 2013)

Die nächste Hürde ist überquert. Auf Abgeordnetenwatch spricht sich der grüne MdL Siegfried  Lehmann erstmalig für einen runden Tisch aus!

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/siegfried_lehmann-597-44466--f410179.html#q410179


----------



## damage0099 (25. November 2013)

Bitte lesen:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44466--f410179.html#q410179

Zitat: *"Ihr Vorschlag, dass sich Interessenvertreter der Mountainbiker, Wanderer und weiteren Interessengruppen im Wald an einen Runden Tisch setzen, um darüber zu beraten, wie man im Wald Konflikte weiter abbauen kann, halte ich für einen guten Vorschlag. "*


----------



## aka (25. November 2013)

Leicht OT, aber weil einem das Argument MTBler schaedigen Wege ja immer um die Ohren gehauen wird...
Das Kreisforstamt LK BB hat zu den drastischen, durch Vollernter angerichteten Schäden im Schönbuch folgendes festgestellt:

_"Ein Biodiversitätsschaden ist nicht entstanden, das heißt, dass die biologische Vielfalt durch die Waldbewirtschaftung nicht leidet."_​
http://www.gaeubote.de/index.php?&kat=10&red=24&artikel=110462827&archiv=1

Demnach sollten die leichten Erosionsschäden durchs Biken doch eigentlich auch kein Problem sein, weil ja kein Biodiversitätsschaden angerichtet wurde 

Edit: auch nette Bildersammlung - http://schuetzt-den-schoenbuch.de/wordpress/bilder-aus-ruckegassen-der-holzernte-2013/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (25. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Die nächste Hürde ist überquert. Auf Abgeordnetenwatch spricht sich der grüne MdL Siegfried  Lehmann erstmalig für einen runden Tisch aus!
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/siegfried_lehmann-597-44466--f410179.html#q410179



Jetzt muß man mal gucken, ob das
1. ernstgemeint ist oder nur zur Beschwichtigung dient
2. eine Einzelmeinung ist oder sich ein generelles Einlenken andeutet


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. November 2013)

Die Redaktion Staatsministerium traut sich mal wieder mit den selben Textblöcken aus dem Dickicht.

https://www.facebook.com/WinfriedKretschmann/posts/694846670534839

Da gibt es wieder schön viel Angriffsfläche.


----------



## mw.dd (25. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Bitte lesen:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44466--f410179.html#q410179
> 
> Zitat: *"Ihr Vorschlag, dass sich Interessenvertreter der Mountainbiker, Wanderer und weiteren Interessengruppen im Wald an einen Runden Tisch setzen, um darüber zu beraten, wie man im Wald Konflikte weiter abbauen kann, halte ich für einen guten Vorschlag. "*



Er hat leider die Vertreter der aktuellen Regierung vergessen; Absicht?


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Er hat leider die Vertreter der aktuellen Regierung vergessen; Absicht?



Ja, wahrscheinlich wird er sich dann auf das berufen, was auch die Sprecherin des Landwirtschaftsministeriums gesagt hat:
"Vor Ort halte man solche Runden Tische aber für sinnvoll, um Konflikte zwischen den Radfahrern und den Wanderern und Jägern zu entschärfen."
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....zen.a50f54e7-d481-41f1-9bb7-eac1d7b1ac49.html

heiße Luft, aber ein guter Ansatzpunkt für Nachfragen


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

Noch mal zu meiner - wohl übertriebenen - Shitstorm-Befürchtung von gestern

Ein interessanter Aspekt ist doch, dass: 
- die Politik mit oberflächlichen bis falschen Argumenten und Ignoranz provoziert 
- der SAV mit der Verbreitung von unbelegten Unfallrisiken Stimmung macht und unnötig Ängste schürt (s. Pressemitteilung)
- während die Biker das Gespräch suchen und gleichzeitig versuchen, mäßigend auf die eigenen Reihen einzuwirken

Das entspricht nicht ganz den gängigen Klischees, oder?
Den gleichen Klischees, die als Begründung für die Regel herhalten müssen!


----------



## Muckymu (25. November 2013)

Vieleicht als Anregung:
ich hatte am Freitag ein längeres Gespräch mit Papa und Mama.

Beides Gründungsmitglieder in ihrer Ortsgruppe im Schwarzwaldverein bis diese nach 35 Jahren wegen Überalterung aufgegeben wurde (!).

Mutter, vom Naturell eher leicht zu erschrecken, hat regelrecht Angst vor Radlern, denen sie auf ihren häufigen Wanderungen zwangsläufig begegnen.

Vater wollte eigentlich garnichts zur Sache äusern.
"Mit 72 Jahren hat man gelernt, wo es sich nicht lohnt, zu diskutieren..."

Letzendlich hat er es doch rausgelassen und sein Egoismuss passt eigentlich so garnicht zu ihm:
Die Radler stören ihn ganz einfach. 
Zur Info - er hört nicht mehr sehr gut. 
Also ist es immer zuerst Mutter, die mit leicht panischem Blick die Annäherung eines Bikers ankündigt. 
Beide konnten von keiner wirkliche Bedrohung/Gefährdung berichten.
Aber Mutter hat halt den Puls bei 180 und Vater muss zur Seite treten, freundlich Grüßen und kann dann erst wieder in den Wandertrott verfallen. 
Das er auch bei Joggern oder Wanderen zur Seite treten müsste empfindet er nicht so störend - vermutlich ein Frage der Häufigkeit.
Da er den Schwarzwald sehr gut kennt, sucht und findet er immer noch Wege, die die Radler noch nicht kennen. (Ich muss ihm heimlich mal einen Tracker einpacken...)

Tja, und was kann man davon lernen?
Da Mutter keine Ahnung hat, wie gut ein Rad bremsen kann, wird sie weiterhin glauben, nur der panische Schritt zur Seite hat Menschenopfer verhindert. 
Und Vater ist halt ein alter Baum, der sich nicht mehr umpflanzen lassen will. "Es stört mich... Es sind unsere Wege...Wir waren zuerst da..."

Wir müssen den Wanderen im Wald noch mehr Rücksicht zukommen lassen und anbieten. 
Vieleicht sollte man die Trailrules auf Visitenkarten drucken und an die Wandervereine schicken. 
Wenn die uns schon schimpfen, dann nach unseren Reglen.

Und zum Schluss: Wenn meine Eltern hier nicht ganz so gut rüberkommen... Beides sind Menschen, die ich sehr schätze und die sich viele Gedanken machen über die Welt in der sie leben.Ich habe sie hier zu Aussagen genötigt, deren Gegenseite sie nicht näher kennen.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Vieleicht als Anregung:
> ich hatte am Freitag ein längeres Gespräch mit Papa und Mama. (...)



Zu ALLEM was Du schreibst und folgerst: vielen Dank! 

So und nicht anders wird es gehen:
- persönliches Gespräch suchen
- Argumente, v.a. aber auch die Ängste und Befindlichkeiten der Gegenseite verstehen
- auf der Basis für Verständnis werben und Rücksicht nehmen

DANKE für diesen Beitrag!!!


----------



## Athabaske (25. November 2013)

...auch hier stelle ich die Frage, liegt es tatsächlich an der mangelnden Freundlichkeit/Rücksichtnahme der Radfahrer?

Wieso funktioniert das überall sonst, nur nicht auf der Schwäbischen Alb und im Schwarzwald?


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

Noch was anderes:
Jetzt, wo uns die Grünen - zumindest öffentlich - so deutlich die kalte Schulter gezeigt haben, sollten wir uns vielleicht mal bewusst an die anderen Parteien wenden. Die halten sich ja bisher bis auf wenige Einzelpersonen fein raus.

Das hat in Hessen geklappt. Dort war es der kleine Koalitionspartner FDP, der ausgeschert ist und öffentlich gesagt hat: "So nicht!".

Die Opposition, hat ja bereits mit 2 Anfragen an den Landtag scheinbar eine kritische Haltung an den Tag gelegt hat:
Anfrage Bullinger, FDP + Stellungnahme: http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.d...original.media
Anfrage Teufel, CDU + Stellungnahme: http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/.../15_3991_D.pdf

Vielleicht ein guter Grund jetzt mal den eigenen Landtagsabgeordneten egal welcher Partei zu fragen, was man von dem Thema an sich aber auch dem Umgang mit den Bürgern und der nicht-praktizierten Bürgernähe der Landesregierung hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (25. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...auch hier stelle ich die Frage, liegt es tatsächlich an der mangelnden Freundlichkeit/Rücksichtnahme der Radfahrer?
> 
> Wieso funktioniert das überall sonst, nur nicht auf der Schwäbischen Alb und im Schwarzwald?


Dieselben Leute mit denselben Problemen findest Du woanders auch, nur gibts halt woanders nicht so ein drakonisches Betretungsrecht bzw. nicht mehr.

Man muss einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass der nicht-vorhandenen Bedrohung der Wanderer durch Radfahrer an vielen Stellen eine gefühlte Bedrohung gegenübersteht, und die im Wald einfach stärker ausgeprägt ist, denn:


auf freiem Feld sieht man uns entweder früher (wenn wir von vorne kommen) oder hört uns früher (wenn wir von hinten heranfahren), da sich der Schall auf freiem Feld einfach besser fortbewegt als im Wald
durch die sportliche Geometrie der aktuellen MTBs sieht unsere Fahrweise viel dynamischer aus, als wenn wir auf alten Hollandrädern fahren und das völlig unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit
vor allem die ältere Generation kennt nur das Bremsvermögen alter Cantilever- oder Trommelbremsen. Die aktuellen Scheibenbremsen bewegen sich da auf einem ganz anderen Niveau (ungefähr so wie wenn man die Bremsen eines Formel 1 Autos mit den Bremsen eines Golf 1 vergleicht)
Vor allem die FR-/DH-Fraktion wirkt mit voller Panzerung und Full-Face-Helm nochmal extra gefährlich. Da können die Jungs und Mädels nichts dazu, ist aber einfach so. Da hilft echt nur anhalten ins Gespräch kommen und dem gemeinen Wanderer mal erklären, warum man sowas trägt.


----------



## TTT (25. November 2013)

Das taucht mir in der Diskussion (Leserbriefe, Abgeordnetenwatch, Facebook,...) noch viel zu selten auf, daß die subjektiv empfundene Gefahr objektiv nicht vorhanden ist und aus einer Unkenntnis über die wirkliche Geschwindigkeit und den Bremsweg von modernen Reifen und Bremsen herrührt!
Andererseits sollte man auch mal darauf hinweisen, daß gerade die, die davon reden, wie unverantwortlich Mountainbiker an ihnen vorbeirasen, wahrscheinlich auf der Straße auch weder den vorgeschriebenen Abstand von 1,5m einhalten (den hält nämlich fast keiner ein) und schon gar nicht auf die Geschwindigkeit von Radfahrern abbremsen.
Man könnte provokant auch mal fragen, wie sie dann auf den Gedanken kommen, man verhält sich ihnen gegenüber anders. Im Gegensatz zu ihrer empfundenen aber nicht belegten Gefährdung ist diese nämlich durch Statistiken gut belegt!


----------



## ciao heiko (25. November 2013)

Fragt doch bitte Mal eure Touristiker die euch bekannt (oder bislang unbekannt) sind, wie lange sie noch solche Schlagzeilen auf Deutschlands grösstem MTB Forum gerne lesen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11...-58-200-mountainbiker-petition-2-meter-regel/
_
"Die Botschaft des Forstministeriums (e.g.auch Tourismus Ministerium) an Mountainbiker in Baden-Würrtemberg und Mountainbike-Touristen aus Deutschland und dem Ausland ist klar: Eure Belange interessieren uns nicht. Anders kann die Antwort nicht aufgefasst werden."
_

ciao heiko


----------



## damage0099 (25. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anfrage Bullinger, FDP + Stellungnahme: http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.d...original.media
> Anfrage Teufel, CDU + Stellungnahme: http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/.../15_3991_D.pdf
> .



Page not Found


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Man könnte provokant auch mal fragen, wie sie dann auf den Gedanken kommen, man verhält sich ihnen gegenüber anders



*...aber wir verhalten uns ja anders! *

Deine Argumentation ist gut, um darzustellen, dass die subjektive Einschätzung oft anders ist als die objektive und dass wir uns durchaus auch mal gefährdet fühlen und dass auch die Spaziergänger nicht immer nur die armen schwachen Opfer, sondern u.a. in ihren anderen Rollen durchaus auch mal die Täter sind. Perfekt!

ABER es sollte sich nicht so anhören, als ob wir damit rücksichtsloses und gefährliches Verhalten der Biker erklären wollen. Das kann schnell passieren oder von den falschen Leuten nur zu gern so verstanden werden.

Obwohl es in der Praxis kaum vorkommt und obwohl wir es nicht so gemeint haben.

Gleichzeitig kann das Beispiel auch dazu dienen, in den eigenen Reihen noch mal klar zumachen, dass nur weil jemand von 25km/h auf 10km/h abbremst und gefühlt sehr langsam fährt, die anderen sich trotzdem bedroht fühlen können. Es ist zum Beispiel erstaunlich, was so ein Rad auf manchen Oberflächen (Schotterwege ) für einen Lärm machen. Das wirkt durchaus beängstigend!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Page not Found



Sorry!

1. Anfrage + Antwort:
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ff-ac72-4cb2-8796-fe04bf116db4.original.media

2. Anfrage + Antwort:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/3000/15_3991_D.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. November 2013)

Jemand der sich "jugendlich" fühlt, in Stuttgart ist und am 7.12. um 14:00 noch nichts vor hat?
https://www.facebook.com/marcelemmerich/posts/10202825454219440
https://www.facebook.com/events/335078999966260/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular


----------



## axisofjustice (25. November 2013)

> Wieso funktioniert das überall sonst, nur nicht auf der Schwäbischen Alb und im Schwarzwald?



Das ist jetzt missverständlich. Es funktioniert doch ÜBERALL, d.h. auch in BaWü, zumindest wenn man es mal statistisch betrachtet. Die Großzahl der Waldnutzer hat kein Problem mit Mountainbikern - das ist in BW nicht anders als in NRW oder sonstwo. Es geht hier lediglich um ein Gesetz. Dass dieses nicht so recht verschwinden möchte, liegt nicht so sehr an BW spezifisch oder an den Menschen dort, sondern v.a. an der sehr menschlichen Eigenheit, an (vermeintlich) Bewährtem, Tradiertem festzuhalten. *Kurz: dass die Regel so schwer zu überwinden ist, liegt daran, dass sie überhaupt existiert.*

Dass aber solch ein Thema nicht komplett rationalisiert werden kann, ist auch klar. Es helfen die besten Statistiken nichts: wenn der in Seh- und Hörsinn nicht mehr ganz so fitte Rentner seinen jahrzehntelang ruhigen und v.a. langsamen Wald plötzlich mit z.T. vollmaskierten, quietschenden und v.a. superschnellen Mensch-Maschine-Kreationen teilen muss, ist klar, dass es dort auch zu unguten Gefühlen kommen kann. Der Jugendliche Sportler meint eben, dass ein Passierabstand von 50cm und ein Abbremsen auf 15km/h reicht, um gefahrlos zu passieren. Trotzdem fühlt sich der überholte Rentner nicht wohl dabei, weil er eben ganz anders empfindet. Und auch wenn er jetzt kein Aktionsbündnis gegen Mountainbiker gründet und es de facto auch kaum Unfälle oder anderweitige Probleme im Wald gibt, entwickelt er vielleicht eine kritische Haltung, die dann indirekt doch zur Stigmatisierung der Biker beiträgt. Ich bin ja immer wieder überrascht, dass es nicht viel mehr offene Konfrontation gibt.

Am MIT haben Studenten mal einen "old person body suit" entwickelt, in dem jungen Menschen erleben können, wie es sich mit 70+ lebt. So ein Ding sollte eigentlich jede Schule haben. Im Gegenzug dann 4D-Bikesimulatoren für alte Greise.


----------



## damage0099 (25. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sorry!
> 
> 1. Anfrage + Antwort:
> http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ff-ac72-4cb2-8796-fe04bf116db4.original.media
> ...



Danke 

Freund Bonde....


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt missverständlich. Es funktioniert doch ÜBERALL, d.h. auch in BaWü, zumindest wenn man es mal statistisch betrachtet. (...) *Kurz: dass die Regel so schwer zu überwinden ist, liegt daran, dass sie überhaupt existiert.*



G e e e e nau! 

Genau das ist das Problem! Und eigentlich der einzige Unterschied zu anderen Ländern. U.a. deshalb war es auch in Hessen etwas leichter, das Waldgesetz positiv zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Magico80 (25. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Freund Bonde....



Das ist ja schon alt. Ob sich daran jetzt was geändert hat? Ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## Muckymu (25. November 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Freund Bonde....



... macht sich Hoffnungen, die GRÜNEN Risse zu kitten:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...lin.fcff1279-3cf4-41dd-99ff-8cf76375aa3b.html

Vieleicht sollte man den Berliner stecken, wer da gerade den Süden zerbombt.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon alt. Ob sich daran jetzt was geändert hat? Ich weiss es nicht.



Der ganze Text oben lautete ja auch wie folgt, hatte nur nicht-funzende Links:



> Noch was anderes:
> Jetzt, wo uns die Grünen - zumindest öffentlich - so deutlich die kalte Schulter gezeigt haben, sollten wir uns vielleicht mal bewusst an die anderen Parteien wenden. Die halten sich ja bisher bis auf wenige Einzelpersonen fein raus.
> 
> Das hat in Hessen geklappt. Dort war es der kleine Koalitionspartner FDP, der ausgeschert ist und öffentlich gesagt hat: "So nicht!".
> ...


----------



## axisofjustice (25. November 2013)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass auch nach wie vor ein krasses Verständigungsproblem besteht. Denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass zumindest Teile der Regierung bzw. zuständigen Politiker das "Ausweisen" von Trails befürworten würden und sich nicht sträuben würden, ordentlich vorbereitete Anträge auch zu bearbeiten. Aber das ist ja gar nicht unser Ziel bzw. allerhöchstens ein nettes Zubrot.

Denen ist also vielleicht gar nicht klar, dass Mountainbiken keine Feldsportart wie z.B. Tennis oder Fußball ist, wo man hier und da mal ein paar Plätze ausweisen bzw. bauen muss und gut is. Mountainbiken ist eine Natursportart, was bedeutet, dass der Trainingsplatz schön längst da ist! Wie bei jeder anderen Natursportart auch sollte es vereinzelte Einschränkungen geben, nicht vereinzelte Erlaubnisse. 

Viel zu viele Menschen haben beim Stichwort Mountainbike eben immer noch den Bikepark-Fahrer im Kopf, der ein künstliches Areal braucht.


----------



## Magico80 (25. November 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass auch nach wie vor ein krasses Verständigungsproblem besteht. Denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass zumindest Teile der Regierung bzw. zuständigen Politiker das "Ausweisen" von Trails befürworten würden und sich nicht sträuben würden, ordentlich vorbereitete Anträge auch zu bearbeiten. Aber das ist ja gar nicht unser Ziel bzw. allerhöchstens ein nettes Zubrot.
> 
> Denen ist also vielleicht gar nicht klar, dass Mountainbiken keine Feldsportart wie z.B. Tennis oder Fußball ist, wo man hier und da mal ein paar Plätze ausweisen bzw. bauen muss und gut is. Mountainbiken ist eine Natursportart, was bedeutet, dass der Trainingsplatz schön längst da ist! Wie bei jeder anderen Natursportart auch sollte es vereinzelte Einschränkungen geben, nicht vereinzelte Erlaubnisse.
> 
> Viel zu viele Menschen haben beim Stichwort Mountainbike eben immer noch den Bikepark-Fahrer im Kopf, der ein künstliches Areal braucht.





Auch glaube ich, daß es den Konflikt so wie ihn manche Politiker sehen, es wirklich gibt.
Es ist natürlich ein Interessenskonflikt. Da sind die Wanderverbände die Ansprüche auf "Ihre" Trails erheben, Die Industrie erhebt Anspruch auf "Ihren" Wald und die Mtbler natürlich auch. Das ist natürlich ein Konflikt. Zugegebenermaßen aber einer, der sich leicht beheben lässt.

Und die Politik gibt dem nach, der nicht am lautesten brüllt sondern dem, der dieser "Politik" oder dem einzelnen Politiker am meisten Schaden zufügen könnte oder zumindest bei dem er aus beruflichen oder persönlichen Gründen mehr Vorteile ziehen kann.


----------



## Athabaske (25. November 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Dieselben Leute mit denselben Problemen findest Du woanders auch, nur gibts halt woanders nicht so ein drakonisches Betretungsrecht bzw. nicht mehr.
> 
> Man muss einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass der nicht-vorhandenen Bedrohung der Wanderer durch Radfahrer an vielen Stellen eine gefühlte Bedrohung gegenübersteht, und die im Wald einfach stärker ausgeprägt ist, denn:
> 
> ...


...ich konnte auch schon mit Cantilever bremsen und hatte äußerst selten Verluste auf Seiten der Wanderer zu beklagen.

Meiner Meinung nach steigert sich da etwas zusammen im öffentlichen Bild der Wahrnehmung das überhaupt nichts mit realen Zuständen zutun hat. Befeuert von so unsäglichen Statements wie Ramsauers Ramboradler. Statt etwas für die Verbesserung der Situation der Radfahrer auf Deutschlands Straßen zu tun, hat der Bundesverkehrsminister lieber auf den Stammtisch und der Landeswaldminister folgt in der selben Manier wenn es um die Mountainbiker geht. Schließlich hat der Kollege in Berlin so schön vorgearbeitet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (25. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Andererseits sollte man auch mal darauf hinweisen, daß gerade die, die davon reden, wie unverantwortlich Mountainbiker an ihnen vorbeirasen, wahrscheinlich auf der Straße auch weder den vorgeschriebenen Abstand von 1,5m einhalten (den hält nämlich fast keiner ein) und schon gar nicht auf die Geschwindigkeit von Radfahrern abbremsen.
> Man könnte provokant auch mal fragen, wie sie dann auf den Gedanken kommen, man verhält sich ihnen gegenüber anders. Im Gegensatz zu ihrer empfundenen aber nicht belegten Gefährdung ist diese nämlich durch Statistiken gut belegt!




Holla!
Wahrscheinlich? Das mag durch Statistiken noch so gut belegt sein, bezogen auf den Einzelnen ist es jedoch nix als eine haltlose Unterstellung, ein Vorurteil und eine pauschale Verunglimpfung - also genau das, wogegen wir selbst uns gerade wehren. Ich halte eine solche Argumentation deshalb für komplett kontraproduktiv, mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß aus unseren Reihen möglicherweise auch der ein oder andere einen Autoschlüssel in der Hosentasche haben dürfte.

Nix für ungut und bitte als sachliche Kritik auffassen!

Ich verstehe ohnehin die Frustration nicht so ganz, die sich in den letzten beiden Tagen hier ausbreitet. Hey Leute, wir haben mit unserer Petition gerade einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf hingelegt! Jetzt übergeben wir die mal und gucken, was passiert. Dann können wir immer noch entscheiden, wie's weiter geht. Ich sehe aber nicht den geringsten Grund, jetzt den Kopf hängen zu lassen, bloß weil auf der Gegenseite ein paar Hinterbänkler unqualifizierte Aussagen machen. Also munter bleiben, weiteratmen und Kopf hoch! Wir sind wer, spätestens seit Sonntag 0:00 Uhr!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Viel zu viele Menschen haben beim Stichwort Mountainbike eben immer noch den Bikepark-Fahrer im Kopf, der ein künstliches Areal braucht.



Du hast recht, aber nicht mit dem Bikepark. Den kennt kaum einer, der sich nicht mit dem Thema auskennt.

Die haben den Trekking-Radfahrer im Kopf, der neulich erst wieder zu schnell auf einer Forstautobahn an ihnen vorbeigebrettert ist und denken: "Schei** Radfahrer! Alle gleich, manche noch schlimmer. Besonders die Meintenbauker!"


----------



## Muckymu (25. November 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber nicht den geringsten Grund, jetzt den Kopf hängen zu lassen,



Wir sind Mountainbiker!
Wir lassen nicht den Kopf hängen, sondern bereiten uns im Geiste schon auf den nächsten Anstieg vor.
Ist ja leider kein Kurzstreckenrennen.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

Wird der Ministerpräsident den TV Burglengenfeld entäuschen?

Bitte ganz doll 'liken'! 



> *Radsportabteilung TV Burglengenfeld 1875*
> Di und Fr Seniorengruppe 13:30 Teublitz Marktplatz,
> MTB Frauen Gruppe Mi 18 Uhr ab den Tennisplätzen,
> Rennrad So 8:30 und 9:00 ab der TV Halle


----------



## pezolived (25. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach steigert sich da etwas zusammen im öffentlichen Bild der Wahrnehmung das überhaupt nichts mit realen Zuständen zutun hat. Befeuert von so unsäglichen Statements wie Ramsauers Ramboradler.



So isses!
Ich zitiere hier mal aus einer privaten E-mail:

...
_Zum anderen habe ich aus deinem Schreiben das Grundanliegen der DIMB  nicht herauslesen können. Ich kenne den ,2m-Sachverhalt' nicht und auch  verstehe ich nicht den Zusammenhang, Kinder und Jugendliche seien in  ihren Bedürfnissen und Entwicklungschancen durch diese Regel begrenzt.  Ich assoziiere diese Regel jetzt erst einmal naiv als Schutz vor den  vielen Downhill-Mountainbike-Unfällen. Auch kann ich etwa das Downhillen  aus ökologischer Sicht nicht vertreten, weshalb ich hier nicht alle  Perspektiven zur Abschaffung der Regel durchleuchtet habe, um zu einer  kritischen Meinung kommen zu können. 
Selbstverständlich gehört dafür gekämpft, dass Kinder und  Jugendliche in ihrer Freizeit, auf dem Schulweg und bei ihren sonstigen  Teilhabemöglichkeiten an Bewegungswelt sich frei mit dem Fahrrad bewegen  können. Fahrrad fahren ist ein Bewegungskulturgut, das geschützt  gehört. Nur wo genau ist der Haken?

_Die vielen Downhill-Mountainbike-Unfälle.Der Wald ist ein bluttriefendes Schlachtfeld! Die Zeilen stammen übrigens von jemand, der an der Hochschule Sport doziert und auch ansonsten durchaus in der Lage ist, seinen Kopf zu gebrauchen.


----------



## pndrev (25. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Wir müssen den Wanderen im Wald noch mehr Rücksicht zukommen lassen und anbieten.




"Noch mehr Rücksicht"? Also außer Stehenbleiben, samt Rad zur  Seite in die Büsche (und jetzt den Schlamm) gehen und sich im Zweifelsfall noch anmotzen lassen  jetzt auch noch am besten Gutscheine verteilen oder was? Wo ist *das* bitte "_gegenseitige_ Rücksichtnahme"? 

Imagepflege  hin oder her, bei dem Verhalten fehlt mir irgendwo auch die  Gegenseitigkeit. Vorsichtig sein, Leute nicht erschrecken, niemanden  gefährden etc. ist ja vollkommen logisch, aber wenn ich bei jeder  Diskussion um "gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme" immer nur lese, wie sich die  Biker noch mehr zurücknehmen müssen, fühle ich mich auch leicht  verarscht. Denn genau so verhalte ich mich eh schon. Und irgendwo ist  das hier auch immer noch ein Sport. Einem Jogger, der im Training auch  locker seine 10-15 km/h drauf hat, läuft ja auch kein Wanderer  absichtlich im Weg rum oder schmeißt ihm einen blöden Spruch an den Kopf - und der braucht genau so viel Platz wie ein  Biker und ist teilweise auf den gleichen Wegen unterwegs.

Gestern hat mich eine Gruppe Nordic Walker angeschnauzt, ob ich nicht aufpassen könnte - auf einer *breiten, viel befahrenen Straße*,  die sie ohne zu schauen überquert haben während meine Freundin und ich  angekommen sind. Wahrscheinlich müsste ich da auch anhalten, den  nachfolgenden Verkehr umleiten und dann noch gratis Wanderkarten der  Umgebung verteilen, damit die Rücksicht gegenseitig genug ist?

Ja, nach dem Erlebnis gestern ist mir jetzt die Hutschnur geplatzt, weil ich  die Sichtweise nicht in Ordnung finde, nach der ich mich als Biker  generell und überall unterordne (auch da wo ich eigentlich Vorrecht hätte) und dann auch noch von der DIMB höre,  dass wir, aus "Imagegründen", noch mehr zurückstecken sollen. 

"Weiter wie  bisher, nach den Trailrules" - kein Problem, unterstütze ich voll und  predige das auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Aber irgendwo hört's auch  auf.


----------



## Muckymu (25. November 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> "Noch mehr Rücksicht"?... Aber irgendwo hört's auch  auf.



Alternative?

Den Rotsocken mal so richtig zeigen, wo der Bartel den Most holt?


----------



## trail_desire (25. November 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Gestern hat mich eine Gruppe Nordic Walker angeschnauzt, ob ich nicht aufpassen könnte - auf einer *breiten, viel befahrenen Straße*,  die sie ohne zu schauen überquert haben während meine Freundin und ich  angekommen sind. Wahrscheinlich müsste ich da auch anhalten, den  nachfolgenden Verkehr umleiten und dann noch gratis Wanderkarten der  Umgebung verteilen, damit die Rücksicht gegenseitig genug ist?



Genau das ist mir auch schon passiert....."die Stockenten" stöckeln natürlich auch gerne nebeneinader um schön plaudern zu können.
Und die wollen doch für uns nicht auf die Seite gehen müssen....und am Ende noch zurückgrüßen und ihr Gespräch unterbrechen wenn ein freundlicher Radler grüßt....wo kämen wir da hin?
Das zeigt doch aber wieder in aller Deutlichkeit, daß nicht die Wegbreite das Problem ist. Wenn Probleme auftreten, dann meistens auf breiten Wegen. Aber da dürften wir ja, also sollte das gar kein Problem sein...


----------



## powderJO (25. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Alternative?
> 
> Den Rotsocken mal so richtig zeigen, wo der Bartel den Most holt?



die alterntive heißt, das gesetz zu erledigen und sich bis es soweit ist, sich weiter wie ein venünftiger mensch zu verhalten und gut ist. ich werde mich nirgends übertrieben devot an andere nutzergruppen anbiedern in der hoffnung dadurch etwas an der generellen einstellung uns gegenüber ändern zu können. das wird nämlich auch dann nicht passioeren, wenn wir geschlossen im staub kriechen oder männchen machen auf befehl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (25. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Alternative?
> 
> Den Rotsocken mal so richtig zeigen, wo der Bartel den Most holt?



...nein, genausowenig, wie andächtig im Kotau verharren bis die Wanderer hicherhobenen Hauptes von dannen gezogen sind.

Normal eben. Gegenseitig. Freundlich und rücksichtsvoll.

Aber nicht devot!


----------



## rayc (25. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> die alterntive heißt, das gesetz zu erledigen und sich bis es soweit ist, sich weiter wie ein venünftiger mensch zu verhalten und gut ist. *ich werde mich nirgends übertrieben devot an andere nutzergruppen anbiedern in der hoffnung dadurch etwas an der generellen einstellung uns gegenüber ändern zu können. das wird nämlich auch dann nicht passioeren, wenn wir geschlossen im staub kriechen oder männchen machen auf befehl.*



Das wäre auch falsch, denn damit gibt man seine "Schuld" zu.

Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst.

Ray


----------



## pndrev (25. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> die alterntive heißt, das gesetz zu erledigen und sich bis es soweit ist, sich *weiter wie ein venünftiger mensc*h zu verhalten und gut ist. ich werde mich *nirgends übertrieben devot* an andere nutzergruppen anbiedern in der hoffnung dadurch etwas an der generellen einstellung uns gegenüber ändern zu können.* das wird nämlich auch dann nicht passioeren, wenn wir geschlossen im staub kriechen oder männchen machen auf befehl.*



(Hervorhebung von mir)

Exakt.

Trailrules und gesunder Menschenenverstand. Nichts anderes habe ich vor.


----------



## Muckymu (25. November 2013)

mein Lieblings-Abgeordneter hat sich gemeldet:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/alfred_winkler-597-44364.html

Wird scheinbar zur neuen Taktik, sich abzumelden, wenn einem das letzte Argument um die Ohren geschlagen wird. 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Rückgrat und Wirbelsäule?
Eine Wirbelsäule hat jeder.


----------



## HelmutK (25. November 2013)

Die Petition ist abgeschlossen und wird am 04.12.2013 dem Petitionsausschuss des Landtags übergeben. Dass dieser die Petition Ernst nimmt, kann man schon daran erkennen, dass sowohl die Vorsitzende als auch der stellvertretende Vorsitzende des Petitionsausschusses die Petition persönlich entgegen nehmen werden.

Die Rechte des Petitionsausschusses sind gesetzlich geregelt. Nachlesen könnt und solltet Ihr das hier

http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live...rundlagen/parlamentsrecht/petitionsgesetz.pdf

Wir gehen jedenfalls davon aus, dass der Petitionsausschuss sowohl mit dem gebotenen Ernst als auch mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt unsere Petition behandeln wird. Wir sollten uns aber auch im Klaren sein, dass das nicht über Nacht von jetzt auf sofort geschieht, sondern wir uns auch ein wenig in Geduld üben müssen.

Gesetze werden nicht von einem Ministerium gemacht oder geändert. Dafür sind der Landtag und seine Abgeordneten zuständig. Auch der Petitionsausschuss kann dazu Empfehlungen an den Landtag abgeben. Was dabei heraus kommt, das werden wir sehen. Aber wir sollten ihm die Chance geben, seine Arbeit zu tun.

Es besteht momentan weder Anlass zu übertriebener Hoffnung, aber auch kein Grund, die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen. Politische Prozesse sind halt mühsam und langwierig. Aber wir haben mit nahezu 60.000 Unterzeichnern der Petition ein mehr als deutliches Zeigen gesetzt. Unsere Anliegen sind öffentlich geworden und werden öffentlich diskutiert. Die Medien berichten über unsere Anliegen und der  aktuelle Kommentar des Chefredakteurs der Stuttgarter Nachrichten zeigt, dass wir mehr und mehr verstanden werden. Das ist doch schon mal etwas und das wird auch noch lange nicht alles gewesen sein


----------



## TTT (25. November 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Holla!
> Wahrscheinlich? Das mag durch Statistiken noch so gut belegt sein, bezogen auf den Einzelnen ist es jedoch nix als eine haltlose Unterstellung, ein Vorurteil und eine pauschale Verunglimpfung - also genau das, wogegen wir selbst uns gerade wehren. Ich halte eine solche Argumentation deshalb für komplett kontraproduktiv, mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß aus unseren Reihen möglicherweise auch der ein oder andere einen Autoschlüssel in der Hosentasche haben dürfte.
> 
> Nix für ungut und bitte als sachliche Kritik auffassen!



Du hast Recht, so sollte man das nicht formulieren. Den Gedankengang kann man aber schon entwerfen aber eher in Frageform mit dem Hinweis, daß sich die wenigsten Autofahrer daran halten.

Und richtig, ich habe einen Autoschlüssel in der Hosentasche und rege mich darüber auf, wenn ich im Auto hinter einem Radfahrer herfahren muß, weil verantwortungsvolles Überholen nicht möglich ist und ich dann von hinten angehupt werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (25. November 2013)

@HelmutK
Was wären wir nur ohne Dich!
Immer hart und zielstrebig in der Sache, ruhig und sachlich im Ton. Gut daß Du uns immer mal wieder einfängst und trotzdem motivierst!


----------



## client (25. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Was genau findest Du dort nicht gut?
> 
> Daß Leute, die seit Monaten durch Lügen ("tödliche Unfälle", "Wegsicherungspflicht",...) Stimmung gegen die Radfahrer machen, als Lügner bezeichnet werden?
> 
> ...


Wir sollten diese Probleme nicht ausschließlich auf Erlebnisse von Radfahrern reduzieren.
Sowohl als Läufer, wie auch als zügiger Wanderer mit sehr großem Rucksack mußte ich/wir schon mehrfach erleben, dass ältere Wanderer auf schmalen Wegen trotz mehrfacher Bitte unsererseits keinen Platz machen wollten, obwohl es dazu immer wieder Ausweichstellen gegeben hat.
In einem Fall sind wir auch fast handgreiflich geworden und die Worte dazu waren sicherlich weitreichend zu hören. Ein alter Herr bestand darauf, dass Wandern sei eine langsame und besinnliche Naturerfahrung und kein Rennsport und deshalb hätten auch wir langsam zu gehen.
Ich verstehe jeden, der bei solchen Erfahrungen böse wird und ggf. mit Nachdruck "überholt", zumindest wenn man auch nur mit den Füßen unterwegs ist.


----------



## freigeist (25. November 2013)

@dimb/all

inwieweit steht die (bike/tourismus)industrie hinter dem ganzen?!  
als aussenstehender (komme aus brandenburg und unterschrieb, als alter bikefreak, natürlich die petition) bekommt man von derer seite kaum etwas mit.. eher gar nichts..


----------



## damage0099 (25. November 2013)

Ich hab das glaub schon einmal gepostet:
Vor einiger Zeit traf ich 3x auf meinem Hometrail (an 3 Spots) einen Herrn vom Landratsamt, der mit seinem MTB unterwegs war, um Wegpflege zu betreiben:
Genauer gesagt schnitt er Sträucher um die Wegschilder frei.
Jedenfalls macht er das immer mit dem MTB (fragte ich nicht ganz ohne Hintergedanken nach).

Er sagte aber kein Wort, als ich "auch" die Trails fuhr...


----------



## freigeist (25. November 2013)

ich meinte eher, inwieweit diese ganze Kampagne unterstützung erhält


----------



## damage0099 (25. November 2013)

freigeist schrieb:


> ich meinte eher, inwieweit diese ganze Kampagne unterstützung erhält



Mein Post war nicht als Antwort auf deine Frage gedacht, sondern einfach mal in den Raum geworfen


----------



## keroson (25. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> mein Lieblings-Abgeordneter hat sich gemeldet:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/alfred_winkler-597-44364.html
> 
> Wird scheinbar zur neuen Taktik, sich abzumelden, wenn einem das letzte Argument um die Ohren geschlagen wird.
> ...



Da fällt mir leider gar nichst mehr zu ein. Ein Politiker der nicht mit Argumenten diskutieren kann und zum Schluss die Armer verschänkt, sich auf den Boden setzt und laut heulend schreit: "Ich mag euch nicht und will nicht mehr mit euch reden! Und außerdem seid ihr alle plöt!" )) 

Aus der Diskussion zum BZ Artikel: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/mountainbiker-wollen-sogenannte-zwei-meter-regelung-kippen/



> Als Waldbesitzer, ist es mir ziemlich wurscht, wer sich auf "meinen" Wegen bewegt. Für mich haben alle die gleichen Rechte. Was ich allerdings nicht ab kann sind Leute die meinen das Recht für sich alleine gepachtet zu haben. Dazu zähle ich auch ausdrücklich rücksichtslose Radler. Aber genauso ein Depp ist für mich einer , der aus gutdünken sich das Recht heraus nimmt alle anderen zu drangsalieren, auszubremsen oder vermeintlich aufklären zu wollen.
> Wenn man mit dem Unimog bei der Arbeit auf einen Waldweg steht sind komischerweise die einzigen, die einen mit blöden Kommentaren eindecken die Wanderer/ Spaziergänger. "Müssen sie jetzt gerade arbeiten, wo wir unseren Spaziergang genießen wollen?" Erstaunlicherweise quetschen sich die Radler zwischen Büschen und LKW durch und habe noch die Muse "Grüß Gott" zu sagen. Auch hab ich noch keinen Biker erlebt der mir durch die Biotopflächen fährt oder am Wanderparkplatz seine mitgebrachten Gartenabfällle entsorgt. Auch haben die Radler seltenst einen Sechserpack Bierbüchsen und Chipstüten dabei, die man dann wieder zusammen klauben und entsorgen darf. Vor diesem Hintergrund wäre es für die Natur besser alle Wanderparkplätze und alle Hütten und Wirtshäuser, die unter 45 min Gehzeit zu erreichen sind zu schliessen. Nur wer aus eigener Kraft sein Ziel von zu Hause aus erreicht und/ oder bei Anreise mit den ÖV sollte ein Anrecht auf Naturgenuss haben.....
> 
> ....So extrem will es aber sicher keiner. Also gleiche Rechte für alle bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme. Keiner bricht sich was aus der Krone, wenn er mal etwas mehr bremst und oder einen Schritt zur Seite geht, ohne den anderen zu irgend etwas nötigen (und vor allem seinen Müll wieder mitnimmt)



Ihr dürft hier natürlich gerne weiter kommentieren...


----------



## chiefrock (25. November 2013)

freigeist schrieb:


> @dimb/all
> 
> inwieweit steht die (bike/tourismus)industrie hinter dem ganzen?!
> als aussenstehender (komme aus brandenburg und unterschrieb, als alter bikefreak, natürlich die petition) bekommt man von derer seite kaum etwas mit.. eher gar nichts..



Genau das habe ich mich auch schon oft gefragt. Insbesondere frage ich mich, wie denn die Unterstützung der Hersteller aussieht. Nicht nur die der Deutschen (z.B. Canyon macht das ein oder andere glaube ich). 
Sehe die eigentlich mit in der Verantwortung, sich für entsprechende Möglichkeiten einzusetzen, dass dieser Sport auch ausgeübt werden kann. 

Grüße.


----------



## keroson (25. November 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/WinfriedKretschmann/posts/614731855232785

share, like & comment  Das mit der "mutti" konnt ich mir nicht ganz verkneifen


----------



## freigeist (25. November 2013)

@damagae0099



 @chiefrock

irgentwie schon traurig, das man kaum ein wirken derer wahrnimmt, welche doch besonders davon profitieren (magazine, hersteller, gemeinden, hotels etc.pp)

im endeffekt hat man das gefühl, wenn man nicht so stark involviert ist, wie zb. die DIMB,
dass das ganze "nur" von radfahrern/mountainbikern losgetreten wurde und kein genereller zusammenhalt besteht (industrie/bevölkerung)

ist natürlich nur meine wahrnehmung des ganzen. 


bin mal gespannt, wie das ganze noch fahrt aufnimmt und ob noch etwas gerissen werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (25. November 2013)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mich auch schon oft gefragt. Insbesondere frage ich mich, wie denn die Unterstützung der Hersteller aussieht. Nicht nur die der Deutschen (z.B. Canyon macht das ein oder andere glaube ich).
> Sehe die eigentlich mit in der Verantwortung, sich für entsprechende Möglichkeiten einzusetzen, dass dieser Sport auch ausgeübt werden kann.
> 
> Grüße.


Und? Was unternimmt die Deutsche Autoindustrie gegen die übertriebene und dummdreiste Verkehrsüberwachung, die nur der Abzocke dient und sehr, sehr selten der Sicherheit und dem Schutz von Menschen?
"Nix"!
Unternehmen denken halt nur an ihren Vorteil, das sollten wir niemanden vorwerfen.


----------



## Muckymu (25. November 2013)

freigeist schrieb:


> irgentwie schon traurig, das man kaum ein wirken derer wahrnimmt, welche doch besonders davon profitieren (magazine, hersteller, gemeinden, hotels etc.pp)



Dazu die Theorie meines alten Herrn:
Mountainbiker kommen am Morgen, reißen zig Kilometer ab und saufen ihr isotonisches Getränk und gönnen sich zum Schluss noch bei irgend einem Wirt ein Erdinger alkoholfrei.

Dem gegenüber stehen die "Alten", die im Hotel übernachten, um den Titisee wandern, in Neustadt zu abend essen, in Trieberg zuerst den Wasserfall angaffen und danach eine Kuckusuhr für teures Geld einpacken.
Vieleicht auch etwas jünger, dann interessiert daran mit dem Pedelec auf gut ausgebauten Radwegen, vieleicht sogar etwas Offroad auf der Forstautobahn dahingleiten.

Wer von den Dreien ist dem Tourismussbüro wohl am attraktivsten?

Mein Vater erwähnte etwas von einem Plan, auf dwer 1000m Höhenline um den Hochschwarzwald radeln zu können.
Hat das schonmal jemand von euch gehört?


----------



## HelmutK (25. November 2013)

freigeist schrieb:


> @dimb/all
> 
> inwieweit steht die (bike/tourismus)industrie hinter dem ganzen?!
> als aussenstehender (komme aus brandenburg und unterschrieb, als alter bikefreak, natürlich die petition) bekommt man von derer seite kaum etwas mit.. eher gar nichts..



Die Unterstützer der Petition findet Ihr hier

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/unterstuetzer


----------



## ciao heiko (25. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Mein Vater erwähnte etwas von einem Plan, auf dwer 1000m Höhenline um den Hochschwarzwald radeln zu können.
> Hat das schonmal jemand von euch gehört?



Hört sich nach einem der berühmten Pilotprojekte an. Angedacht, aber das wars dann bisher auch. 

Wir auch sehr schwer sein in diesem Haupttourismusgebiet eine attraktive Wegführung zu finden gegen die niemand Einwände hat. Insbesondere solange die 2 Meter Regel besteht und man alles mit "Ausnahmeregelungen" genehmigen muss. 



ciao heiko

,


----------



## Muckymu (25. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Insbesondere solange die 2 Meter Regel besteht und man alles mit "Ausnahmeregelungen" genehmigen muss.
> 
> ,



Na auf 1000hm dahinschnurren...
da braucht es keinen Singeltrail, da gibt es sicher einen EU Topf um alles per Infrastrukturreform planieren und asphaltieren zu können.
Für den grünen Anstrich lagt man dann unter dem Asphalt ein paar Starkstromleitungen von Windrad zu Windrad. Gibt noch mal Kohle für die Netzanbindung. Und alles breiter als 2m und somit völlig konfliktfrei.
Das beste daran:
Die dummen Mountainbiker haben garnix davon.


----------



## TTT (25. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Na auf 1000hm dahinschnurren...
> da braucht es keinen Singeltrail, da gibt es sicher einen EU Topf um alles per Infrastrukturreform planieren und asphaltieren zu können.
> Für den grünen Anstrich lagt man dann unter dem Asphalt ein paar Starkstromleitungen von Windrad zu Windrad. Gibt noch mal Kohle für die Netzanbindung. Und alles breiter als 2m und somit völlig konfliktfrei.
> Das beste daran:
> Die dummen Mountainbiker haben garnix davon.



Wenn die Leitungen schon verlegt sind, sollte man die Induktionsschleifen für die Pedelecs nicht vergessen!


----------



## Freeride Bührer (25. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> mein Lieblings-Abgeordneter hat sich gemeldet:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/alfred_winkler-597-44364.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cab (25. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Übergabe der Petition:
> 
> Mittwoch 4. Dezember 2013 13:00 Uhr
> 
> ...




mhm, wären nicht möglichst viele Leute, aber in normalen Alltagsklamotten, auch hilfreich, um zu zeigen, dass wir 'die Mitte der Gesellschaft' sind ...


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

freigeist schrieb:


> @dimb/all
> 
> inwieweit steht die (bike/tourismus)industrie hinter dem ganzen?!
> als aussenstehender (komme aus brandenburg und unterschrieb, als alter bikefreak, natürlich die petition) bekommt man von derer seite kaum etwas mit.. eher gar nichts..



Hallo Freigeist!

Der Tourismus ist sich scheinbar noch nicht so sicher, ob er die Biker eher als Chance oder als Bedrohung sehen soll, hat aber vor allem Angst, dass wir ihre Wanderer verschrecken, die aber - abgesehen davon, dass sie im Wald nicht wirklich ein Problem mit uns haben und eh andere (breite!!!) Weg bevorzugen - immer weniger werden, was den Tourismus wieder daran denken lässt, dass wir vielleicht doch eher eine Chance sind und so dreht sich der Tourismus noch eine Weile im Kreis. Soweit meine Beobachtung von außen.

Die Unterstützer aus der Industrie findest Du hier: http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/unterstuetzer

Dass sie sich dabei ein Bein ausgerissen hätten, kann ich jetzt nicht behaupten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Und? Was unternimmt die Deutsche Autoindustrie gegen die übertriebene und dummdreiste Verkehrsüberwachung, die nur der Abzocke dient und sehr, sehr selten der Sicherheit und dem Schutz von Menschen? "Nix"! Unternehmen denken halt nur an ihren Vorteil, das sollten wir niemanden vorwerfen.



Ähm, falsch! Die tun JEDE MENGE nur vielleicht eher nicht in der Öffentlichkeit. Jetzt vielleicht nicht direkt gegen Abzocke, aber gegen andere Sachen, die vielleicht der 2-Meter-Regel ähnlicher sind als Abzocke.

Das ist wie mit den Wildschweinen im Wald. Nur weil man die nicht 1:1 mitbekommt, heißt das nicht, dass sie nicht da sind. 

Ob und was die Bike-Industrie tut, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Dazu die Theorie meines alten Herrn:



Deinen alten Herrn in allen Ehren, aber was helfen einem wandernde Touristen, wenn sie langsam aussterben? Gleichzeitig werden die Biker immer älter, reicher, bequemer. Wohnen nicht mehr im Zelt oder Camper, sondern wollen Wellness nach der Tour und gutes Essen und einen feinen Wein, kaufen sich neue Klamotten, wenn es regnet und wenn man im Urlaub mal so richtig Zeit hat und eine Probefahrt machen darf, vielleicht auch ein neues Bike. Und 'ne (Designer-)Kuckucks-Uhr dazu. Ein ordentlicher T5 kostet auch nicht weniger als eine Rentner E-Klasse.


----------



## Magico80 (26. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Deinen alten Herrn in allen Ehren, aber was helfen einem wandernde Touristen, wenn sie langsam aussterben? Gleichzeitig werden die Biker immer älter, reicher, bequemer. Wohnen nicht mehr im Zelt oder Camper, sondern wollen Wellness nach der Tour und gutes Essen und einen feinen Wein, kaufen sich neue Klamotten, wenn es regnet und wenn man im Urlaub mal so richtig Zeit hat und eine Probefahrt machen darf, vielleicht auch ein neues Bike. Und 'ne (Designer-)Kuckucks-Uhr dazu. Ein ordentlicher T5 kostet auch nicht weniger als eine Rentner E-Klasse.



Genau das ist es. Das war bei den Surfern ähnlich. Gegen Surfer wurde auch Stimmung gemacht und dann hat man gemerkt, das aus den nicht mal so wilden jungen auch ältere geworden sind mit nem ordentlichen Job auto und Familie und die dann nicht mehr dort wo sie nicht willkommen waren in Urlaub kommen, sondern ihr Geld dort lassen, wo es willkommen ist.  Und nicht anders  verhält es sich mit Kitesurfern,mtb usw.


----------



## pndrev (26. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Genau das ist es. Das war bei den Surfern ähnlich. Gegen Surfer wurde auch Stimmung gemacht und dann hat man gemerkt, das aus den nicht mal so wilden jungen auch ältere geworden sind mit nem ordentlichen Job auto und Familie und die dann nicht mehr dort wo sie nicht willkommen waren in Urlaub kommen, sondern ihr Geld dort lassen, wo es willkommen ist.  Und nicht anders  verhält es sich mit Kitesurfern,mtb usw.



Was ich an Geld für Essen, Wellness und evtl Souvenirs jedes Jahr in Saalbach lasse, ist auch nicht grad wenig. Von daher sollte die Tourismus-Industrie da schonmal nachdenken.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. November 2013)

Doch noch mal das Thema kontra-produktive Hetze, Shitstorm auf Facebook etc.:

Ich habe mich umgehört und scheinbar sind einige Kommentare gelöscht worden, nachdem sie gemeldet wurden. Da war wohl schon richtig übler Mist dabei. Ich bitte Euch, darauf ein bisschen zu achten und bei Bedarf mäßigend einzugreifen.


----------



## Athabaske (26. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...Das ist wie mit den Wildschweinen im Wald. Nur weil man die nicht 1:1 mitbekommt, heißt das nicht, dass sie nicht da sind...



...finde ich jetzt nett, dass Du die KFZ-Lobbyisten mit Wildschweinen vergleichst.

Man sieht sie selbst nie, aber am nächsten Tag die Zerstörungen die sie hinterlassen haben?



Und vermutlich macht die Bike-"Industrie" wenig bis gar nichts was Lobbyismus in diesem Sinne sein könnte. Es ist für sie vermutlich schon eine Herausforderung, vernünftige PR zu machen. Letztlich genügt es ihr die drei, vier Magazine mit Infos zu versorgen und schon verkaufen sich große Laufräder oder schwere Akkus an hässlichen Rädern. Mir ist kaum eine Branche bekannt bei der mit soviel Dilettantismus ans Werk gegangen wird. Solange die Zahlen einigermaßen stimmen verhält man sich lieber ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (26. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ..Solange die Zahlen einigermaßen stimmen verhält man sich lieber ruhig.



tja, so scheint es sich im endeffekt auszugehen.. 

ich habe mal (wahllos) 20-30 internetauftritte derer angeschaut, welche die DIMB unterstützen und auf Hockdrik seiner verlinkung zu finden waren. 
leider steht/stand dort nix über die petition bzw. dem ganzen geraffel um die 2m regel. schade eigentlich. 
aber ok, die petition ist beendet und das thema "erledigt" ;-)

wäre nur schade, wenn durch hilfe der DIMB ein erfolg einhergeht/sich bestimmte weichen stellen lassen und sich nachher nen haufen pappnasen auf die schulter klopfen lassen, die aber im endeffekt ausser ihrem namen, nix gegeben haben.

soll meinerseits nicht zu negativ klingen, aber -für mich- kommt es so rüber, als diene diese kampagne einigen als billige werbung/PR und das war es dann.

sollte dem nicht so sein, dann wäre es mal interessant zu hören/lesen, wie die ganzen firmen/magazine/vereine/shops, die DIMB tatkräftig unterstützen.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Hockdrik schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Das ist wie mit den Wildschweinen im Wald. Nur weil man die nicht 1:1 mitbekommt, heißt das nicht, dass sie nicht da sind.../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Muckymu (26. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Deinen alten Herrn in allen Ehren, aber was helfen einem wandernde Touristen, wenn sie langsam aussterben? .



Wir reden vom Schwarzwald.
"Das hat jetzt 50 Jahre gut funktioniert, das klappt auch weiterhin"
sprach die Phonoindustrie, ignorierte den CD Player und starb aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. November 2013)

freigeist schrieb:


> wäre nur schade, wenn durch hilfe der DIMB ein erfolg einhergeht/sich bestimmte weichen stellen lassen und sich nachher nen haufen pappnasen auf die schulter klopfen lassen, die aber im endeffekt ausser ihrem namen, nix gegeben haben.



Ich weiß genau was Du meinst und gebe Dir absolut recht.

Ich denk' mir halt: wenn sich am Ende Pappnasen auf die Schulter klopfen, weil die 2-Meter-Regel durch eine sinnvolle Regel ersetzt wurde, dann sollen sie ruhig tüchtig klopfen. Hauptsache das Ding ist weg und wir können uns mehr um so Sachen wie NatureRide und Trailpflege kümmern.


----------



## Athabaske (26. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Wir reden vom Schwarzwald.
> "Das hat jetzt 50 Jahre gut funktioniert, das klappt auch weiterhin"
> sprach die Phonoindustrie, ignorierte den CD Player und starb aus.


...Kuckuksuhren kauft heute aber immer noch jeder Touri, auch wenn sie aus Fernost kommen. 

Und die Tanne ist auch wieder ein Verkaufsschlager, nicht nur im Kalten Herz.

Wenn wir den Bogen weiter spannen, dann hat laut Laudatio bei der Jubiläumsveranstaltung des SAV, selbiger die Schwäbische Alb erfunden. Weil die Patentierung offenbar Schwierigkeiten machte, erhebt man nun eben den Anspruck alleine über die Wege zu verfügen?


----------



## dilldappe (26. November 2013)

...Ich fasse es nicht, die Stuttgarter-Nachrichten haben einen ziemlich eindeutigen Kommentar geschrieben. Schaut selbst...

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ert.23bb3130-ce6a-4d6e-ab43-f3517f7ab5aa.html

Es geschehen noch Wunder...


----------



## Freeride Bührer (26. November 2013)

dilldappe schrieb:


> ...Ich fasse es nicht, die Stuttgarter-Nachrichten haben einen ziemlich eindeutigen Kommentar geschrieben. Schaut selbst...
> 
> http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ert.23bb3130-ce6a-4d6e-ab43-f3517f7ab5aa.html
> 
> Es geschehen noch Wunder...



Wow !


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. November 2013)

Leute ich habe vor Ergriffenheit gerade fast geweint. 

Mein Abo der Stuttgarter Zeitung ist um min 5 Jahre verlängert worden.

Uns allen noch einen erfolgreichen weiteren Weg zum
guten Miteinander im Wald.

Ride on
Chris

Edit: sehe gerade ich sollte vielleicht doch lieber die Stuttgarter Nachrichten abonieren.


----------



## rayc (26. November 2013)

Den Kommentar kennen wir doch schon. 

Ist egal, der ist gut, da ist es gut wenn er sich ausbreitet.


Ray


----------



## muddymartin (26. November 2013)

Antwort von Frau Viktoria Schmid / CDU:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/viktoria_schmid-597-44413--f410451.html#q410451

Auch die CDU kann mit Textbausteinen umgehen. Inhaltlich sehr dünn, geht es zumindest in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (26. November 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Leute ich habe vor Ergriffenheit gerade fast geweint.
> 
> Mein Abo der Stuttgarter Zeitung ist um min 5 Jahre verlängert worden.
> 
> ...


...dann bin ich ja froh, denn in der SZ findet sich weiterhin nichts, dort findet das Thema schlicht nicht statt. Man kennt das dort aber von anderen Themen...


----------



## Athabaske (26. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Antwort von Frau Viktoria Schmid / CDU:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/viktoria_schmid-597-44413--f410451.html#q410451
> 
> Auch die CDU kann mit Textbausteinen umgehen. Inhaltlich sehr dünn, geht es zumindest in die richtige Richtung.


...schon interessant, dass der zugespielte Ball nicht einmal aufgenommen wird, oder?


----------



## F-Bike (26. November 2013)

Hallo
ich habe mir das Walgesetz mal unter unternehmerischen Aspekten durchgelesen.
Mein Fazit , so ein Gesetz schreck Investoren im Bereich Tourismus ab und verhindert 
die Schaffung neuer Arbeitsplätze. 

F


----------



## Athabaske (26. November 2013)

...wenn es so wäre, würde es nicht mehr bestehen. Man kann der CDU in Baden-Württemberg vorwerfen was man will (Munition haben sie reichlich angesammelt), aber Politik gegen die erkärten Interessen von Unternehmen gehört bestimmt nicht dazu...


----------



## Hockdrik (26. November 2013)

> Der Kommentar von der StN jetzt auch online!
> 
> Bitte auch dort kommentieren!



EDIT: ah OK, Ihr habt es früher bemerkt!  
Zu dem Kommentar gab es am Sonntag auch einen Facebook Beitrag, den mittlerweile 40.000 Leute gesehen haben:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/462677013853947

Bitte hier wie dort gerne konstruktiv kommentieren!


----------



## Stopelhopser (26. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Genau das ist es. Das war bei den Surfern ähnlich. Gegen Surfer wurde auch Stimmung gemacht und dann hat man gemerkt, das aus den nicht mal so wilden jungen auch ältere geworden sind mit nem ordentlichen Job auto und Familie und die dann nicht mehr dort wo sie nicht willkommen waren in Urlaub kommen, sondern ihr Geld dort lassen, wo es willkommen ist.  Und nicht anders  verhält es sich mit Kitesurfern,mtb usw.



Wenn der SW und die Alb ein attraktives Wegenetz für den "Bike Crossing" ähnlich der Alpen hätten, würden dort sicher Mehr-Tages-Fahrer als Touristen fahren.
Meiner Meinung nach für die Hotels die idealen Kunden, weil die nicht wie die Autotouristen den ganzen Kofferraum voll mit Lebensmittel packen und auf dem Hotelzimmer aus dem Zahnputzglas den mitgebrachten Wein saufen.
Ähnlich übrigens die oft geschmähten Motorrad Touristen. Von der Transportmöglichkeit haben Zweiradfahrer einfach weniger Potential und sind auf die Versorgung unterwegs angewiesen.


----------



## pndrev (26. November 2013)

Erstes Kommentar bei den StN:

"...Zwischen Radfahrer und Mountain-Biker muss man, leider, unterscheiden.  Während Radfahrer, ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, doch immer mehr  Rücksicht nehmen, sind Mountain-Biker richtige Rüpel..."

Ich hab schon wieder keine Lust mehr...


----------



## F-Bike (26. November 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wenn es so wäre, würde es nicht mehr bestehen. Man kann der CDU in Baden-Württemberg vorwerfen was man will (Munition haben sie reichlich angesammelt), aber Politik gegen die erkärten Interessen von Unternehmen gehört bestimmt nicht dazu...



Vielleicht sollte man das die CDU mal über Abgeordnetenwatch fragen.

Da ist ja nicht nur die 2m Regel mit ihren Strafen (max10.000 für Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Einbehaltung des Gegenstandes mit dem die Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen wurde)  sondern auch der Passus über die Organisation von Veranstaltungen, sind kommerziell geführte Radtour über Wege des Forstes BaWü Genehmigungspflichtig ?


F


----------



## janmethner (26. November 2013)

F-Bike schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das die CDU mal Ã¼ber Abgeordnetenwatch fragen.
> 
> Da ist ja nicht nur die 2m Regel mit ihren Strafen (max10.000â¬ fÃ¼r Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Einbehaltung des Gegenstandes mit dem die Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen wurde)  sondern auch der Passus Ã¼ber die Organisation von Veranstaltungen, sind kommerziell gefÃ¼hrte Radtour Ã¼ber Wege des Forstes BaWÃ¼ Genehmigungspflichtig ?
> 
> ...



Gut, dass du die Folgen mal ansprichst. Denn da finde ich, dass die zustÃ¤ndigen BehÃ¶rden sehr human sind. Sie kÃ¶nnten jedem, der auf nem Trail erwischt wird, 10.000 Euro aufbrummen und das Bike wegnehmen! Tun sie aber nicht. 
Auch wenn ich selbst Biker bin, muss ich da mal eine Lanze fÃ¼r die Gegenseite brechen - denn dass sie so human reagieren, zeigt meines Erachtens, dass da insgeheim schon ein gewisses VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r die MTBler vorhanden ist. 
WÃ¼rden die BehÃ¶rden WIRKLICH gegen Biker vorgehen wollen, kÃ¶nnten sie zumindest das Bike als "Tatwerkzeug" einziehen - dann hÃ¤tte sich der Fall ziemlich schnell erledigt. Denn die erwischten Biker fahren so schnell nicht mehr und die, die noch nicht erwischt wurden, lassen es auch lieber sein, um ihr Bike nicht zu riskieren. SchlieÃlich spricht sich sowas ja rum: "Du pass bloÃ auf - wenn du da erwischt wirst, darfste dir ein neues Bike kaufen!" 
Ich habe bisher nur von einem Fall gelesen, bei dem eine Geldstrafe ausgesprochen wurde...sein Bike durfte der Biker behalten. 
FÃ¼r mich sieht das eher so aus, dass die BehÃ¶rden zwar VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r uns haben, andererseits aber auch nicht aus ihrer Haut als OrdnunghÃ¼ter heraus kÃ¶nnen, da die Regel ja nunmal existiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (26. November 2013)

Man könnte es auch so deuten, dass nichtmal die Exekutive dieses Gesetz respektiert und ernst nimmt...


----------



## damage0099 (26. November 2013)

Ich glaube, die sind nur zu faul!


----------



## Athabaske (26. November 2013)

F-Bike schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das die CDU mal über Abgeordnetenwatch fragen...



...nicht "man", DU solltest nachfragen!


----------



## F-Bike (26. November 2013)

würde ich ja gerne aber ich komme nicht aus BW.


----------



## keroson (26. November 2013)

F-Bike schrieb:


> würde ich ja gerne aber ich komme nicht aus BW.



Ja und? Du darfst da trotzdem die CDUler anschreibn. Sag doch einfach du bist oft in Ba-Württemberg (Urlaub etc)


----------



## client (26. November 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Erstes Kommentar bei den StN:
> 
> "...Zwischen Radfahrer und Mountain-Biker muss man, leider, unterscheiden.  Während Radfahrer, ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, doch immer mehr  Rücksicht nehmen, sind Mountain-Biker richtige Rüpel..."
> 
> Ich hab schon wieder keine Lust mehr...


Aber den kann doch niemand ernstnehmen!
Biker, Radfahrer, Vermieter.....was die Leute für Gedankensprünge haben.
Der kennt das Thema nicht wirklich, sonst würde er nicht sooooooo abschweifen, und letztlich beweist er mit seinem Leserbrief doch nur, dass er auch zu den allgemeinen Nörglern gehört, die gegen alles und jeden ankämpfen, nur gegen ihr eigenes intollerantes Weltbild leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (26. November 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> mein Lieblings-Abgeordneter hat sich gemeldet:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/alfred_winkler-597-44364.html
> 
> Wird scheinbar zur neuen Taktik, sich abzumelden, wenn einem das letzte Argument um die Ohren geschlagen wird.
> ...



Nicht auf abgeordnetenwatch, aber per Email:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Winkler,
> 
> leider haben Sie meine doch sehr detaillierten Fragen auf abgeordnetenwatch nicht beantwortet, aber das ist man mittlerweile fast schon gewohnt. Den desto öfter man nachfragt, desto weniger hält die 2MeterRegel einem Kritischen Hinterfragung stand. Bis heute gibt es kein einziges stichhaltiges nachweisbares Argument für diese Regelung. Es gibt keine Studien dazu, es gibt kein Unfallstatistiken, es gibt einfach nichts!
> Und das dies bisher nur ein Politiker der Grün-Roten Fraktion hinterfragt (Hr. Haller) ist aus meiner Sicht blamabel.
> ...



Er wird Sie sich vielleicht nicht durchlesen, er wird wahrcheinlich auch nicht antworten, aber man muss Ihm schon mal schreiben, was man von seinem Verhalten hält. Man kann sich auch langsam mal überlegen, zu welchen Veranstaltungen man von denen geht. Die sollten merken, dass Sie vor unseren Fragen nirgens  sicher sind


----------



## Hockdrik (26. November 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch so deuten, dass nichtmal die Exekutive dieses Gesetz respektiert und ernst nimmt...



Genau so ist es: von Obrigkeit und Bürgern für absurd befunden, weder in der Praxis noch inhaltlich nachvollziehbar... Also komplett überflüssig und ALLE wissen es.

Man könnte also eigentlich auch alles so lassen wie es ist, oder? 
Kümmert sich ja eh keiner drum! 

Hm, dumm nur, dass es neben den eher theoretischen Nachteilen (Bußgeld) und den seltenen atmosphärischen Nachteilen (Motzer) doch auch ein paar konkrete Nachteile gibt: 
- Jugendarbeit kritisch wegen Verantwortung für Schutzbefohlene/Versicherung
- unsichere Schuldbeweislast- und Versicherungs-Situation (oder?)
- fehlende Basis für Wegpflege-Beteiligung
- eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten für den Tourismus mit dem Trail-Paradis zu werben
- Probleme bei der Genehmigung von Sportveranstaltungen
- Probleme bei der Genehmigung von lenkenden Maßnahmen/ausgewiesenen Trails zur Entzerrung von Brennpunkten
- ...


----------



## Athabaske (26. November 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> Nicht auf abgeordnetenwatch, aber per Email:
> 
> 
> Er wird Sie sich vielleicht nicht durchlesen, er wird wahrcheinlich auch nicht antworten, aber man muss Ihm schon mal schreiben, was man von seinem Verhalten hält. Man kann sich auch langsam mal überlegen, zu welchen Veranstaltungen man von denen geht. Die sollten merken, dass Sie vor unseren Fragen nirgens  sicher sind



...schade wenn er es nicht liest, denn es ist lesenswert!

Und die Hinterherumabsprachen, die interessieren mich mittlerweile immer mehr...


----------



## Freeride Bührer (27. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ein paar konkrete Nachteile gibt:
> - Jugendarbeit kritisch wegen Verantwortung für Schutzbefohlene/Versicherung
> - unsichere Schuldbeweislast- und Versicherungs-Situation (oder?)
> - fehlende Basis für Wegpflege-Beteiligung
> ...



Da muss ich dir leider recht geben , bei uns gibt es seit
Einem jahr kein Berg Rennen mehr.
Beim ausschilder der Bike Routen wurde uns gleich klar gemacht
Das Wege unter 2meter zwar theoretisch möglich aber aufgrund des schwierigen
Verfahrens wurde dann kein einziger weg unter zwei Meter realisiert. Nicht auszudenken wenn bei den geführten touren des Rad und Wander Verein jemand stürtz , dann wird es ganz schnell gefährlich für
den Tour guide . Also für mich !


----------



## muddymartin (28. November 2013)

Die Schweizer machen es mal wieder vor.... (wer hats erfunden....)

http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/...n-substanzielle-Wertschoepfung/story/11485820


----------



## damage0099 (28. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Die Schweizer machen es mal wieder vor.... (wer hats erfunden....)
> 
> http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/...n-substanzielle-Wertschoepfung/story/11485820




....bis es im Ländle soweit ist, müssen wir mind. noch 1 Generation aussitzen


----------



## muddymartin (28. November 2013)

ohne Worte!!
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/muhterem_aras-597-44436--f409794.html#q409794


----------



## powderJO (28. November 2013)

vielleicht sollte ihr mal jemand stecken, dass sie noch die alten textbausteine benutzt.


----------



## Muckymu (28. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte ihr mal jemand stecken, dass sie noch die alten textbausteine benutzt.



hab ich grad gemacht. Mal sehen ob AW das durchlässt...

Ich versuche mich auch mit dem Teufel gegen die Grünen zu verbünden:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44420--f411039.html#q411039


----------



## ciao heiko (28. November 2013)

Heute auf FB

Tourismusministerium: einheimische Mountainbiker interessieren uns nicht!

In einem aktuellen Bericht auf MTB-News, der mit Abstand größten deutschsprachigen Internet-Plattform für Mountainbiker, wird die Haltung des Ministeriums für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz in Baden-Württemberg auf den Punkt gebracht: "Die Botschaft: Mountainbiker interessieren uns nicht!"
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11...-58-200-mountainbiker-petition-2-meter-regel/

MTB News verweist dabei auf den Bericht aus den Stuttgarter Nachrichten (http://bit.ly/1iDJwHe), in dem eine Sprecherin des Ministeriums erklärt, dass man weder Bedarf für eine Änderung des Gesetzes noch für einen Runden Tisch sieht. Aus Sicht der MTB-News ist die Botschaft des Ministeriums an die Mountainbiker klar: Eure Belange interessieren uns nicht. Anders könne man die Antwort nicht auffassen.

Wenn man weiß, das in Baden Württemberg das Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz gleichzeitig auch für den Tourismus im Lande zuständig ist, so bleibt aus unserer Sicht nur eine Schlussfolgerung: Tourismusministerium: einheimische Mountainbiker interessieren uns nicht!

Im Schwarzwald versucht man zwar mit dem 10% Kompromiss und den Pilotprojekten das Image als attraktive Mountainbike-Region aufzuwerten. Angesichts der Aussagen der übergeordneten Behörde lässt sich aber erkennen, was dies wirklich bedeutet und was die DIMB von Anfang an kritisiert hat: Man möchte für Touristen einige Bikereservate einrichten, weil man erkannt hat, das damit gutes Geld zu verdienen ist. Andere Gegenden werden sich als "Wanderregion" positionieren, wo Premiumwanderwege ausgeschildert werden. Damit ein Wanderweg sich als "Premium" bezeichnen kann, darf er nicht gleichzeitig Bikeroute sein. Durch die Hintertüre wird so nebenbei ein weiteres Bikeverbot eingeführt und durch die regionale Beschränkung wird der Schwarzwald in touristische Wander- und Bikereservate aufgeteilt. Wer biken will, muss in eine der zukünftigen Bikeregionen fahren.

Damit wird dem einheimischen Biker, der von seiner Haustür aus losfahren will, das biken über die 2-Meter-Regel hinaus zunehmend erschwert. Die DIMB als Verband setzt sich deshalb für ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht ein und nicht für touristische "Bikereservate", die den lokalen Biker am Ende zwingen, mit dem Auto in eine Bikeregion zu fahren.

Wir lassen uns nicht für den Tourismus verkaufen, sondern erwarten, dass auch die Interessen der einheimischen Biker berücksichtigt werden!

Dabei haben wir gar nichts gegen den Tourismus an sich, der ein wichtiger Wirtschaftszweig ist und auch in Zukunft sein kann. Andere Regionen zeigen aber, dass Wander- und Bike-Tourismus kein Widerspruch sein muss und positionieren sich erfolgreich als Wander- UND Bikeregion.

Einmal mehr zeigt sich, dass die Politik in Baden-Württemberg ohne Not von Konflikten ausgeht, sie teilweise sogar herbeiredet, die es in der Praxis gar nicht gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (28. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Einmal mehr zeigt sich, dass die Politik in Baden-Württemberg ohne Not von Konflikten ausgeht, sie teilweise sogar herbeiredet,



bzw. mit dieser Regel überhaupt erst schafft,



ciao heiko schrieb:


> die es in der Praxis gar nicht gibt.



hätte man noch ergänzen können.

Ansonsten: 


Nachtrag: Na okay, so sonderlich sprachlich geschickt erscheint mir diese Ergänzung nach wiederholtem Durchlesen dann doch nicht. Ein Konflikt, der nicht existiert, kann auch nicht geschaffen worden sein.


----------



## muddymartin (28. November 2013)

Hoppla, unter http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ert.23bb3130-ce6a-4d6e-ab43-f3517f7ab5aa.html gibts nen interessanten Kommentar von Frau Neff, die behauptet, dass sie in den Wäldern Stuttgarts mehrfach von MTBlern über den Haufen gefahren wurde (incl. Hüftbruch), Ihren Hund hats noch schlimmer erwischt....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. November 2013)

Ich würde so etwas immer ignorieren. Es ist nicht relevant. Egal ob erstunken und erlogen oder nicht.

Denn wer so etwas verursacht und stiften geht verhält sich asozial unabhängig von einem Verbot, welches er ignoriert.

So lange solche Vorfälle nicht signifikant belegbar auftreten kann sich keine Gesetzgeber darauf berufen.

Ich würde nicht die Diskussion mit der "Dame"(?) suchen.


----------



## janmethner (28. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Hoppla, unter http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ert.23bb3130-ce6a-4d6e-ab43-f3517f7ab5aa.html gibts nen interessanten Kommentar von Frau Neff, die behauptet, dass sie in den Wäldern Stuttgarts mehrfach von MTBlern über den Haufen gefahren wurde (incl. Hüftbruch), Ihren Hund hats noch schlimmer erwischt....



Naja...da war, ohne die Situation zu kennen, sicher nicht nur der Biker schuld! 
Der Unfall muss eine richtig heftige Kollision gewesen sein - ein MTB ist kein Auto, das mit einem "Streifschuss" solche Verletzungen hervorrufen kann. Die müssen heftig ineinandergekracht sein. 
Der Hund muss regelrecht überrollt worden sein, so wie das klingt. 
Für mich hört sich das eher so an, dass die gute Dame ihren Köter (wie so viele andere Hundebesitzer es leider auch tun) frei hat laufen lassen, der Hund dem Biker dann vors Bike gerannt ist und der Biker eine Kollision nicht mehr verhindern konnte. 
Ich hatte das selber erst am Montag als ich einen Trail an der Isar befahren habe und konnte eine Kollision mit dem Hund gerade noch verhindern. Wäre ich nicht ohnehin schon ziemlich langsam gefahren, hätte es geknallt. Die Besitzerin war zwar sehr nett und hat sich entschuldigt, aber trotzdem war es knapp. Zumal es auf Schotter war und ich natürlich etwas ins rutschen kam durch die Vollbremsung. 
Die Vorfälle, die diese Frau Neff erlebt hat, haben sich ja im Wald abgespielt und nicht an einem Fluss. Besteht im Wald nicht Leinenpflicht, damit die Hunde keine Tiere jagen? Denn DAS stört die Waldtiere WIRKLICH und setzt sie unter Stress - im Gegensatz zu uns Bikern! 
Oder laut schreiende Kinder sind auch nicht das Wahre für die Tiere....
Gut, ein MTB, das einen Trail entlangjagt, ist auch nicht gerade leise...
Also gerade von Hundebesitzern möchte ich wirklich kein "Rüpelbiker" hören, bevor die ihre blöden Köter nicht an die Leine nehmen oder wenigstens aufpassen, wo ihre Töle hinrennt! Dass man dadurch stürzen und sich übel verletzen kann, ignorieren diese Menschen nämlich auch ziemlich geflissentlich....


----------



## TTT (28. November 2013)

Eine Leinenpflicht existiert genau so wenig, wie ein Nachtfahrverbot für Radler...
Zudem würde ich die Diskussion über Fehler anderer Benutzergruppen nicht führen, egal ob Hundehalter, Reiter, Geocacher oder was auch immer. Warum sollen wir uns dadurch Feinde bei potentiellen Unterstützern machen? Zudem gibt es bei jeder dieser Gruppen schwarze Schafe, wie bei uns auch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## ciao heiko (28. November 2013)

Mal was ganz anderes aus der Wanderecke

 "Dr. Böhms Praxis für Wanderweg-Heilkunde

Damit die Wanderwege immer gesund bleiben"

http://www.boehmwanderkarten.de/natura/is_wege_symptome.html

Tip: Auch "mehr..." anklicken.


ciao heiko


----------



## janmethner (28. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Eine Leinenpflicht existiert genau so wenig, wie ein Nachtfahrverbot für Radler...
> Zudem würde ich die Diskussion über Fehler anderer Benutzergruppen nicht führen, egal ob Hundehalter, Reiter, Geocacher oder was auch immer. Warum sollen wir uns dadurch Feinde bei potentiellen Unterstützern machen? Zudem gibt es bei jeder dieser Gruppen schwarze Schafe, wie bei uns auch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!



Eine solche Leinenpflicht wäre aber wirklich sinnvoll! Das sage ich nicht nur wegen meines Beinaheunfalls - wenn ich mich davon ängstigen lassen würde, dann sollte ich mein Bike wohl lieber stehenlassen. 
Nein, es hat wirklich praktische Vorteile!

- mehr Sicherheit für Radfahrer (nicht nur MTBler!)
- Tiere werden nicht durch Hunde gestört (ein Tier nimmt einen Hund eben als Bedrohung wahr). Daher wäre im Wald eigentlich ein komplettes Hundeverbot ideal - das wäre aber wohl übertrieben und nicht durchsetzbar. 
- Menschen (die evtl. Angst vor Hunden haben) werden nicht durch Hunde gestört, die zu ihnen laufen oder gar an ihnen hochspringen. 
- keine Zwischenfälle zwischen Hunden und Kindern. Gerade von sog. "Kampfhunden" liest man das ja immer mal wieder....


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. November 2013)

köstlich... und wenn dann die Radfahrer auch nicht mehr auf den Wanderwegen fahren ...


----------



## axisofjustice (28. November 2013)

Am besten ne Petition starten. Finger reichen...Hand nehmen, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (28. November 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Eine solche Leinenpflicht wäre aber wirklich sinnvoll! Das sage ich nicht nur wegen meines Beinaheunfalls - wenn ich mich davon ängstigen lassen würde, dann sollte ich mein Bike wohl lieber stehenlassen.
> Nein, es hat wirklich praktische Vorteile!
> 
> - mehr Sicherheit für Radfahrer (nicht nur MTBler!)
> ...



Jedes Deiner Argumente mußt Du nur ein klein wenig umformen, schon hast Du die Argumentation des Schwäbischen Alb Vereins gegen die Mountainbiker...


----------



## Freeride Bührer (28. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Jedes Deiner Argumente mußt Du nur ein klein wenig umformen, schon hast Du die Argumentation des Schwäbischen Alb Vereins gegen die Mountainbiker...





Wir laufen mit unserem Hund ( Neufundländer 65KG  ) mindestens
Ein bis Zwei mal am Tag im Wald spazieren und auch da hatten wir bisher
keine Probleme , genauso wenig Probleme gab es bisher beim Reiten ,
Mountainbiken , Wandern , Joggen usw. 
Es kommt halt immer darauf an wie man sich verhält .
Das es auch unter den Hundebesitzern wie überall Schwarze Schafe gibt,
ist ja Logisch !


----------



## janmethner (28. November 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Jedes Deiner Argumente mußt Du nur ein klein wenig umformen, schon hast Du die Argumentation des Schwäbischen Alb Vereins gegen die Mountainbiker...



Naja....also ich habe noch keinen Mountainbiker gesehen, der

- Radfahrern unmittelbar vors Bike läuft bzw. fährt
- der seinen Jagdtrieb entdeckt und einen Fuchs, Kaninchen etc. querfeldein jagt.
- neben Menschen herfährt oder diese anspringt
- über Kinder herfällt (ok, das sind zum Glück auch bei den Hunden die wenigsten!)

Ich will ja auch gar nicht gegen die Hundehalter wettern - das wäre genauso sinnlos wie die Schimpferei auf uns Biker. 
Nur hat selbst ein verantwortungsbewusster Hundehalter seinen Hund eben nie 100% unter Kontrolle. Und wenn Fiffi es sich eben in den Kopf setzt, einen Biker anzuspringen oder ihm/ihr unmittelbar vors Bike zu laufen, dann ist das unter Umständen eine sehr gefährliche Situation! Für beide. 
Eine Leinenpflicht würde das eben vermeiden.
Ein Mountainbiker dagegen ist ein Mensch. Ein Mensch, der zu 100% selbst entscheiden kann, wie er sich verhält, der die Kontrolle über sich hat. Da kann es nicht passieren, dass der ungewollt querfeldein fährt, Tiere jagt etc.
 @Freeride Bührer
Das glaube ich dir gerne - die meisten Hundehalter sind ja auch wirklich verantwortungsbewusst. Nur weisst du eben auch nicht, was sich dein Neufundländer morgen in den Kopf setzt. Da du (deinem Nick nach zu urteilen) auch Downhill fährst, kannst du dir ja leicht vorstellen, wie das endet, wenn ein Biker in deinen 65kg Hund kracht, weil der urplötzlich auf den Weg/Trail läuft. 
Und umgekehrt - wenn dein Hund ein 12-15kg Bike plus Fahrer in die Seite gerammt bekommt bei einer Kollision.....


----------



## Mountain77 (28. November 2013)

Seit ich selbst Hundebesitzer bin sehe ich gerade diese Situationen viel entspannter. 
Wie kleine Kinder sind die meisten Hunde einfach nur neugierig, aber auch schnell abgelenkt, selbst die gut erzogenen.
Das heißt also wenn man sie entdeckt runter vom Gas. Die wenigsten Hunde habe ich in den letzten Jahren als wirklich aggressiv erlebt und schon keinen der mich am Rad angesprungen hat.


----------



## Tilman (28. November 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Am besten ne Petition starten. Finger reichen...Hand nehmen, gell?



Was hat das eigentlich noch mit der "2m-Regel" zu tun?

Man sollte tatsächlich eine extra Petition starten, "Finger reichen...H*u*nd nehmen!"


----------



## TTT (28. November 2013)

Ich dachte eigentlich, spätestens wenn man drauf hin gestupfelt wird, erkennt jeder die Parallelität der Vorurteile. Also noch mal langsam:



janmethner schrieb:


> - mehr Sicherheit für Radfahrer (nicht nur MTBler!)


Mehr sicherheit für Fußgänger (nicht nur Wanderer, sondern auch Spaziergänger, Nordic Walker,...)



janmethner schrieb:


> - Tiere werden nicht durch Hunde gestört (ein Tier nimmt einen Hund eben als Bedrohung wahr). Daher wäre im Wald eigentlich ein komplettes Hundeverbot ideal - das wäre aber wohl übertrieben und nicht durchsetzbar.


Tiere werden nicht schnelle Verkehrsteilnehmer gestört, die außerdem noch durch Sonnenreflexionen an den Speichen Tiere verschrecken (ein Tier hat durch die Geschwindigkeit keine Zeit, sich ruhig zu entfernen). Daher wäre ein generelles Bikeverbot im Wald ideal - das wäre aber wohl übertrieben und nicht durchsetzbar.



janmethner schrieb:


> - Menschen (die evtl. Angst vor Hunden haben) werden nicht durch Hunde gestört, die zu ihnen laufen oder gar an ihnen hochspringen.


Alte Leute (die regelrecht Panik bei der Annäherung von Mountainbikern haben) werden nicht durch Mountainbiker gestört, die sich Ihnen unvermittelt mit hoher Geschwindigkeit nähern oder sie sogar beim Vorbeifahren rempeln.



janmethner schrieb:


> - keine Zwischenfälle zwischen Hunden und Kindern. Gerade von sog. "Kampfhunden" liest man das ja immer mal wieder....


Keine Zwischenfälle zwischen Mountainbikern und Kindern. Gerade von Rambobikern liest man ja immer wieder, daß sie keinerlei Rücksicht auf irgendjemand nehmen und Kinder sind nun mal nicht in der Lage, die Gefahr rechtzeitig zu erkennen und sich durch einen Sprung in die Büsche in Sicherheit zu bringen...

Und nun bring bitte nicht das Argument, daß das alles ja nicht zutrifft. Genau diese Argumente werden uns ständig um die Ohren gehauen, weil sie vielleicht sogar auf einen winzigen Prozentsatz zutreffen. Genau so ist es auch mit den Hundehaltern.

Im übrigen, es könnte auch ein Reh oder ein Fuchs aus dem Unterholz hervorbrechen (hab ich beides schon erlebt). Wenn der Hund, wie vom Gesetz gefordert jedoch im Einflußbereich des Halters ist (und das ist im Wald nun mal auf dem Weg), dann sollte man auch rechtzeitig anhalten können, bzw. bei der Annäherung entsprechend sein Tempo deutlich verlangsamen.

Ich bin sicher kein Hundefreund und so mancher Hundehalter geht mir auch gehörig auf den Sack. Aber wenn ich das dann verallgemeiner, bin ich kein bischen besser, als der Albverein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (29. November 2013)

Ein wahres Wort! Zustimmung vom ehemaligen Hundebesitzer.

Können wir uns eigentlich mal darauf einigen, dass wir die rücksichtsvolle, respektvolle Gleichberechtigung als Miteinander als obersten Grundsatz erreichen wollen?!


----------



## Super_Combatif (29. November 2013)

> Können wir uns eigentlich mal darauf einigen, dass wir die  rücksichtsvolle, respektvolle Gleichberechtigung als Miteinander als  obersten Grundsatz erreichen wollen?!


Kein Problem, aber wie man sieht, scheitert es IMMER an der anderen Seite. Die Initiativen für ein "Miteinander" kommen doch in den allermeisten Fällen nur aus der MTB-Ecke.
Kapiert es doch endlich - die wollen keine MTB-ler im Wald! Wie lange braucht ihr eigentlich noch, um das in eure Birne zu kriegen?! Schaut euch doch einfach die Fakten der letzten 20 Jahre an.

Reden bringt nichts mehr, fahrt einfach wo ihr wollt (natürlich auf Trails, nicht in Schonungen oder ausgewiesenen Wildrückzugsgebieten), dann werden sie schon sehen, daß wir nicht zurückstecken. Und wenn Drahtseile oder sonstige Fallen für MTB-ler präpariert werden, legt schön vergiftete Köder für die Tölen aus, die mal wieder unerlaubt im Unterholz rumstreifen oder Tieren hinterherjagen. Falls ihr jemanden in flagranti beim Fallenstellen erwischt, gebt ihnen einen Denkzettel, den er so schnell nicht vergessen wird.

Wenn nicht auf die sanfte Tour, dann eben anders. Ihr MTB-Gegner habt es nicht anders gewollt, wir haben euch oft genug die Hand zu einem gemeinsamen Miteinander ausgestreckt! Da sie allerdings von allen Seiten andauernd weggeschlagen wurde, ziehen wir jetzt eben andere Saiten auf...

Mit eurem zahnlosen Gequatsche werden wir in 15 Jahren auch nicht weiter sein als heute. 
Es müssen jetzt dringend Fakten geschaffen werden, die niemand ignorieren kann!


----------



## Muckymu (29. November 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> Kein Problem, aber wie man sieht, scheitert es IMMER an der anderen Seite. Die Initiativen für ein "Miteinander" kommen doch in den allermeisten Fällen nur aus der MTB-Ecke.
> Kapiert es doch endlich - die wollen keine MTB-ler im Wald! Wie lange braucht ihr eigentlich noch, um das in eure Birne zu kriegen?! Schaut euch doch einfach die Fakten der letzten 20 Jahre an.
> 
> Reden bringt nichts mehr, fahrt einfach wo ihr wollt (natürlich auf Trails, nicht in Schonungen oder ausgewiesenen Wildrückzugsgebieten), dann werden sie schon sehen, daß wir nicht zurückstecken. Und wenn Drahtseile oder sonstige Fallen für MTB-ler präpariert werden, legt schön vergiftete Köder für die Tölen aus, die mal wieder unerlaubt im Unterholz rumstreifen oder Tieren hinterherjagen. Falls ihr jemanden in flagranti beim Fallenstellen erwischt, gebt ihnen einen Denkzettel, den er so schnell nicht vergessen wird.
> ...



Sorry, totale Ablehnung.
ich verstehe deinen Frust (den ich genauso habe)
Aber deinen Ansatz kann ich nicht gutheißen.

Wir werden in 15 Jahren weiter sein und ich hoffe bei freier fahrt und nicht bei abgeschittenen Köpfen.


----------



## Beorn (29. November 2013)

Keiner will, dass sich nun alle an irgendwas halten, was völlig sinnlos ist. Hab ich nicht gemacht und werd ich nicht machen (ich fahr länger MTB als es die 2m-Regel gibt und möchte TROTZDEM noch länger fahren als es sie noch gibt).

Es geht mir darum, dass unsere Glaubwürdigkeit leidet, wenn wir auf andere, ebenso gegängelte Nutzergruppen eindreschen. Das untergräbt unsere Bemühungen und liefert unseren Widersachern Argumente!


----------



## Spill (29. November 2013)

Die Jäger sind so wie es ausschaut nicht online. Haben aber auch Probleme mit der Grün-Roten Landesregierung.
http://www.gaeubote.de/index.php?&kat=9&artikel=110467491


----------



## janmethner (29. November 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> Kein Problem, aber wie man sieht, scheitert es IMMER an der anderen Seite. Die Initiativen für ein "Miteinander" kommen doch in den allermeisten Fällen nur aus der MTB-Ecke.
> Kapiert es doch endlich - die wollen keine MTB-ler im Wald! Wie lange braucht ihr eigentlich noch, um das in eure Birne zu kriegen?! Schaut euch doch einfach die Fakten der letzten 20 Jahre an.
> 
> Reden bringt nichts mehr, fahrt einfach wo ihr wollt (natürlich auf Trails, nicht in Schonungen oder ausgewiesenen Wildrückzugsgebieten), dann werden sie schon sehen, daß wir nicht zurückstecken. Und wenn Drahtseile oder sonstige Fallen für MTB-ler präpariert werden, legt schön vergiftete Köder für die Tölen aus, die mal wieder unerlaubt im Unterholz rumstreifen oder Tieren hinterherjagen. Falls ihr jemanden in flagranti beim Fallenstellen erwischt, gebt ihnen einen Denkzettel, den er so schnell nicht vergessen wird.
> ...



Ich stimme dir zu! Wer keinen Dialog will, der muss sich eben nicht wundern, wenn die andere Seite die Versuche der Diplomatie einstellt. 
Ich sehe nur zwei Dinge kritisch: Die Giftköder und den Denkzettel für Fallensteller. Es sei denn, du meinst mit Denkzettel eine Beweissicherung und das Verständigen der Polizei - dann gebe ich dir recht. Auch den Typen so lange festzuhalten, bis die Polizei da ist, ist OK - denn das darf man laut dem "Jedermann-Paragrafen" sogar. Ein Drahtseil ist mindestens eine versuchte gefährliche Körperverletzung, vielleicht sogar versuchter Mord. Das gibt ein paar Jahre....
Giftköder lehne ich aber entschieden ab! 

- sie treffen ALLE Hunde, nicht nur die, die von verantwortungslosen Haltern gehalten werden. Wofür der Hund im Übrigen nichts kann - wenn dann müsstest du also den Halter vergiften.... 
- wer sagt denn, dass die Fallensteller Hundehalter sind? Das können auch bekloppte Wanderer, Förster etc sein.
- auch andere Tiere fressen diese Köder und sterben. 

Der Aussage "Fahrt wo ihr wollt (außer in Schonungen oder Wildrückzugsgebieten)!" stimme ich voll und ganz zu! Und wenn euch jemand anhalten will, dann haut ab! Gerade die modernen 29er Bikes sind schnell wie der Wind! Zu Fuß hat da kein Förster, Polizist etc eine Chance! 
Und vergesst nie: Ein Bike hat kein Nummernschild! Und nun finde mal als Polizist einen jungen Mann auf einem schwarz-weissen Mountainbike, der eine dunkelblau-graue Jacke, eine Jeans, einen dunkelolivfarbenen Rucksack und einen schwarz-weissen Helm trägt. 
Das wäre meine Beschreibung 
Und die wäre schon recht detailliert....denn der Beschreibende hätte ja nur ein paar Sekunden Zeit, bis ich vorbeigefahren bin. 
Selbst WENN mich ein Polizist anspricht, weil er die Beschreibung wiedererkennt - dann kann ich immer sagen: "Ja - das ist mein Bike. Die Beschreibung stimmt schon....nur bin ich sicher nicht der einzige, der so aussieht bzw. ein schwarz-weisses MTB fährt." Das kann er schwer widerlegen. Und nur wegen mountainbiken im Wald macht keine Staatsanwaltschaft ein Fass auf! Und die Polizei auch nicht, wenn sie erst eeeeewig ermitteln müsste, es womöglich keine Zeugen gibt (bzw. nur einen) etc.


----------



## decay (29. November 2013)

m(

Macht doch dazu einen eigenen Thread auf bitte...


----------



## Freeride Bührer (29. November 2013)

Zitat von janmethner 

 @Freeride Bührer
Das glaube ich dir gerne - die meisten Hundehalter sind ja auch wirklich verantwortungsbewusst. Nur weisst du eben auch nicht, was sich dein Neufundländer morgen in den Kopf setzt. Da du (deinem Nick nach zu urteilen) auch Downhill fährst, kannst du dir ja leicht vorstellen, wie das endet, wenn ein Biker in deinen 65kg Hund kracht, weil der urplötzlich auf den Weg/Trail läuft. 
Und umgekehrt - wenn dein Hund ein 12-15kg Bike plus Fahrer in die Seite gerammt bekommt bei einer Kollision.....



Mein Hund läuft an der Leine  und wenn 
Dann jemand auf einem Singletrail in in reinfährt liegt die Schuld aus meiner Sicht eindeutig beim Biker . Ja ich fahre auch Downhill aber ein Singletrail 
Ist nun mal keine abgesperrte Strecke
Daher wird da auf SICHT gefahren.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. November 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> (...)
> Kapiert es doch endlich - die wollen keine MTB-ler im Wald! (...)



Bei allem verständlichen Frust, versuch doch mal die positiven Seiten zu sehen! Der Schwarzwaldverein äußert sich offener als zu Anfang der Kampagne, die Presse hat sich zu unseren Gunsten gedreht. Wenn wir jetzt die Flinte ins Korn werfen würden und auf Krawall machen, wären wir schön doof!



Super_Combatif schrieb:


> (...) fahrt einfach wo ihr wollt (natürlich auf Trails, nicht in Schonungen oder ausgewiesenen Wildrückzugsgebieten)



Kein Problem, denn das ist jetzt so und wird auch weiter so sein. Oder glaubst Du, dass alle aktiven Gegner der 2-Meter-Regel sich immer brav an die Regel halten???



Super_Combatif schrieb:


> Reden bringt nichts mehr, (...)



Was meinst denn Du? *WIR HABEN NOCH NICHT MAL ANGEFANGEN MITEINANDER ZU REDEN!!!* Es geht nicht um reden, sondern um *miteinander *reden. Und dazu gehören mindestens zwei. Wir unterhalten uns aber derzeit immer nur mit uns selbst. Wir brauchen Leute, die vor Ort *miteinander *reden und wir brauchen einen runden Tische, um *miteinander *zu reden. 

Dort wo wir das "miteinander reden" bisher versucht und erreicht haben, war es zu 80% positiv.



Super_Combatif schrieb:


> legt schön vergiftete Köder für die Tölen aus, (...) Denkzettel, (...)



Sorry, aber was Du da schreibst, ist für mich absolut indiskutabel.
Abgesehen davon: solche Aktionen würden uns - zu recht! - weit zurückwerfen.




Super_Combatif schrieb:


> Es müssen jetzt dringend Fakten geschaffen werden, die niemand ignorieren kann!



Jetzt lass uns mal die Petition abgeben und dann sehen wir weiter. Sei mal nicht so ungeduldig mit der alten Tante Demokratie.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. November 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> ... legt schön vergiftete Köder für die Tölen aus, ... , gebt ihnen einen Denkzettel, den er so schnell nicht vergessen wird.


Krankes Hirn. Das ist alles was mir dazu einfällt. Ein niedriges Niveau ist nicht zu erreichen. Anarchie darfst du gerne wo anders ausleben. Tschüss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (29. November 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> legt schön vergiftete Köder für die Tölen aus, die mal wieder unerlaubt im Unterholz rumstreifen oder Tieren hinterherjagen.




Als Hundebesitzer und -freund würde ich dir empfehlen, dass zu lassen. Konkreter werde ich lieber nicht, das lässt die Netiquette nicht zu...


----------



## axisofjustice (29. November 2013)

Tilman schrieb:


> Was hat das eigentlich noch mit der "2m-Regel" zu tun?
> 
> Man sollte tatsächlich eine extra Petition starten, "Finger reichen...H*u*nd nehmen!"



Mein Beitrag war sarkastisch gemeint.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. November 2013)

Hoffnungsvoll stimmender Beitrag im ansonsten teils unerfreulich radikalisierten mtb-news.de Thread zu dem Thema: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11148771&postcount=169


----------



## freigeist (30. November 2013)

diese threads (in mtb-news verstreut, FB etc) werden sicherlich auch von "der anderen seite" gelesen bzw. beobachtet.

all die guten ratschläge/postings/aktionen (der DIMB/mitglieder/privatpersonen) werden überlesen/ignoriert, wenn man solch posting, wie zb. von Super_Combatif liest ...
genau an solchen postings ziehen sich die anderen hoch und sehen ihr "schlechtes bild vom mtb'er" als bestätigt..


überall nur noch proleten, dummschwätzer, radikalisierte volldeppen und meinungsmacher, welche versuchen gegen alles und jeden ihre schlechte laune zu richten.. (nicht nur auf dieses thema bezogen)

ich dachte immer mit dem alter kommt etwas mehr ruhe/besonnenheit zum tragen.. leider nicht bei allen. wie kann man sich immer nur das leben so schwer machen und nicht mal einen kleinen blick über den tellerrand schauen ?! unbegreiflich..


----------



## rayc (30. November 2013)

Solche Typen findest du in jeder Gruppe.
Wäre er Wanderer würde er Drahtseile auf Trails spannen. 

Mit solchen Typen kannst du nicht reden.
Distanzieren und Isolieren.
Soll sehen, wie er alleine zurecht kommt.

ray


----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Distanzieren und Isolieren.
> Soll sehen, wie er alleine zurecht kommt.



Ja, leider wohl die beste Möglichkeit!


----------



## Athabaske (30. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hoffnungsvoll stimmender Beitrag im ansonsten teils unerfreulich radikalisierten mtb-news.de Thread zu dem Thema:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11148771&postcount=169



Dieser spezielle Thread ist das schlimmste was ich seit langem gelesen habe. Da sind die Dauerkommentierer des einen oder anderen Zeitungsartikels noch angenehmer.

Ansonsten bin ich ja immer gegen das "weil einzelne sich schlecht verhalten, habe ich Verständnis für unsere Kritiker", aber was da zu lesen ist, ist auch nicht besser als die Stammtischthesen der Wanderfraktionen oder dergleichen.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2013)

Schwarze Schafe auf beiden Seiten halt. Wird Zeit, dass sich eine Koalition der Vernünftigen von allen Seiten an einen runden Tisch setzt und sich zusammen klar von diesen schwarzen Schafe auf beiden Seiten distanziert und dann eine gemeinsame Lösung für die große Mehrheit findet, die jetzt schon problemlos miteinander auskommt.

Wie schon der gute Herr Seyl vom SchwaWaVerein Anfang Oktober sagte: "Die Grenze verläuft eben auch nicht zwischen Wanderer und Mountainbiker, sondern zwischen Rüpel und verantwortungsvollem Mitmensch."


----------



## keroson (30. November 2013)

bitte interesse zeigen: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/muhterem_aras-597-44436--f410130.html#questions
auf der Folgenden seite auch noch, meine Frage wurde leider nicht durchgelassen 

DafÃ¼r hier un gleich noch per Email:



> Sehr geehrte Frau Muhterem Aras,
> 
> zu Ihrer Antwort an Herrn Tribola hab ich folgende Frage:
> 1.    Sie schreiben: âKonflikte entstehen, wenn auf schmalen Wegen der
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janmethner (30. November 2013)

@keroson
Gut geschrieben! Nur das mit dem "warum wird sie dann nicht durchgesetzt" hätte ich weggelassen. So kommt die gute Dame womöglich auf die Idee: "Oh ja, stimmt! Wir haben viel zu wenige Ordnungskräfte/Polizei im Wald...da sollten wir uns drum kümmern." Mit der Folge, dass es Bußgelder hagelt und manche Biker vielleicht sogar ihr Bike verlieren (bei einer Owi darf das "Tatwerkzeug" eingezogen werden)! Wieso also schlafende Hunde wecken? 
Das mit den Textbausteinen finde ich übrigens klasse!


----------



## keroson (30. November 2013)

was glaubst du was da los wär, wenn die hier in Freiburg an den bekannten Orten mal Samstags und Sonntags kontrollieren und Busgelder verteilen?
Dann hätten wir nicht 58210 Unterstützer sonder doppelt so viel incl. Demos etc.

Ich hab das in Teneriffa erlebt. Da wurden die Einheimischen irgendwann angehalten, Strafen verteilt und am Abend war die erste Demo in der Stadt... Dannach Zeitung, Radio, Fernsehen... jetzt wird dort außer in sehr geschützten Zonen, keiner mehr angehalten


----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir nicht 58210 Unterstützer sonder doppelt so viel incl. Demos etc.



So ist es! Alles eine arrangierte Sauce. Ohne das Arrangement von allen Seiten, gäbe es die Regel seit Langem nicht mehr. Wir haben uns 18 Jahre lang von "großzügiger Duldung" einlullen lassen!


----------



## Freeride Bührer (1. Dezember 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> was glaubst du was da los wär, wenn die hier in Freiburg an den bekannten Orten mal Samstags und Sonntags kontrollieren und Busgelder verteilen?
> Dann hätten wir nicht 58210 Unterstützer sonder doppelt so viel incl. Demos etc.



Das wäre natürlich auch noch eine Gute Werbe Idee gewesen ,
sich am Sonntag als Trail Polizei / Wart zu verkleiden und Biker
auf die Petition usw. aufmerksam zu machen.
Schade zu spät .


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2013)

Petition und so ist ja ganz nett, aber was bringt es denn? 
Scheint sich ja nichts zu bewegen bei den Politikern, oder?

Zum Sinn und Zweck und den Möglichkeiten von Petitionen der aktuelle Beitrag auf Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/466033593518289

Fazit: es bringt schon was, braucht aber - wie alle politischen Prozesse - etwas Geduld.


----------



## muddymartin (2. Dezember 2013)

Dr. Timm von der FDP

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_timm_kern-597-44374--f409796.html#q409796


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super_Combatif (2. Dezember 2013)

> Dort wo wir das "miteinander reden" bisher versucht und erreicht haben, war es zu 80% positiv.


Schön für euch... Bei uns hier jedenfalls nicht. Ich hab mehrere Jahre eine MTB-Gruppe als Guide geführt und mehrmals mit zwei verschiedenen Forstämtern und deren Bediensteten versucht zu reden, war bei "Diskussionsabenden". Sinnlos. Sie vertreten die Jäger-/Wanderermischpoke und wollen keinen Millimeter von ihrem MTB-feindlichen Standpunkt abweichen. Für sie sind wir Rowdys, Waldzerstörer und Wildvertreiber. Dabei herrscht bei uns ein Verkehr im Wald, das ist unglaublich. Harvester(die auch noch massive Öllachen hinterlassen), mit Holz vollbeladene LKW's, die sich durch die Wege quetschen, Privatleute, welche Holz schlagen und mit ihrem Auto überall rumfahren, Angler, die mit ihrer Karre bis an den Angelplatz ranfahren (wohlgemerkt im Naturschutzgebiert), dann die wilden Müllkippen. Kurzum, man fühlt sich als Biker gehörig verarscht, wenn man sich die Argumente dieser Leute anhört.

Und - um das mal klarzustellen - ich benehme mich im Wald, habe praktisch nie Probleme mit Fußgängern, weil ich normal an die Leute ranfahre, klingele und warte, bis (vor allem ältere Menschen) zur Seite gegangen sind. Öfters spreche ich auch mit denen und höre mir an, was genau die Probleme mit den Bikern sind. Meistens ist es das zu schnelle Heranfahren an die Wanderer, kein Benutzen der Klingel oder der Klassiker "mit blockierendem Hinterrad klingeln". Wenn man diese Punkte schon beachten würde, wäre das die halbe Miete. Die andere Hälfte, nämlich der Dialog mit den zuständigen Forstbehörden, ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt, denn hier kann man sich den Mund fusselig reden, es ist sinnlos. Die reden zwar, damit man in der Öffentlichkeit auch mit einem "gemeinsamen Dialog" hausieren gehen kann, aber in Wirklichkeit besteht nicht die geringste Absicht, am Status Quo etwas zu ändern, das habe ich schon oft genug bewiesen bekommen. Das Verhalten der Behörden und Politik bekräftigt diesen Eindruck noch. Wir sind nicht willkommen!

Deswegen - und vor diesem Hintergrund ist das zu verstehen - ist für mich die Zeit des Redens vorbei. Ich fahre alles außer Schonungen und Wildrückzugszonen, basta. Bis das Gequatsche zu greifbaren Ergebnissen führt, bin ich zu alt zum biken und darauf warte ich nicht. Zumindest hier bei uns ist so schnell nicht mit irgendwelchen Zugeständnissen für Biker zu rechnen. Wie oft hab ich schon die Fallen weggeräumt und die quer über dem Trail liegenden Stämme/Äste und sonstige Hindernisse zur Seite geräumt... bis ich festegstellt habe, daß ich der einzige bin. Irgendwann ist Schluß. Wir Biker werden hier einseitig verteufelt, während andere Waldbenutzergruppen mit ihrem Tun unbehelligt durchkommen, deswegen wird jetzt nur noch gefahren - nicht geredet.



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Super_Combatif*
> 
> 
> ...


Kleiner Fehler meinerseits, hier war Ironie beabsichtigt - habe leider den entsprechenden Smiley vergessen. Natürlich sind nicht alle Hundebesitzer am Dilemma schuld, aber meine jahrelange Erfahrung ist nun mal, daß von 10 Begegnungen mit Hunden 8-9 Probleme machen. Das perfekte Gegenbeispiel, nämlich daß Hunde angemessen parieren und auf Handzeichen Sitz machen und völlig cool bleiben, wenn der Biker normal vorbeifährt, sehe ich äußerst selten (vielleicht einmal pro 50 Begegnungen). Die meisten glauben, der Wald sei eine riesige private Freilaufzone, in der es nur nach den Belangen der Hundebesitzer geht, die Hunde ständig (in Mißachtung des Waldgesetzes) abseits vom Weg rumstreunen und Biker daher nichts als lästig sind, weil sie die Köter bei ihrer "freien Entfaltung" stören. Allein schon diese dämlichen Gesichter, die viele ziehen, wenn man normal und gesittet an die Leute heranfährt, da könnt ich kotzen. Die sollen sich erstmal selber an Gesetze halten, bevor sie Bikern Vorwürfe machen. So wie es aussieht, haben diese Leute keinerlei Vorrechte im Wald, aber verhalten sich sehr oft so. Dies sind nunmal die Erfahrungen, die ich über die Jahre hier bei uns und in anderen Revieren gemacht hab und deswegen komme ich auch zu diesem Fazit.

Auch hier nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin kein Hundehasser - im Gegenteil. Als ich beispielsweise zum erstenmal gesehen hab, wie ein Hund 100m entfernt auf Handzeichen Sitz gemacht hat und auch sitzenblieb, war ich so beindruckt, daß ich zum Besitzer zurückgefahren bin und ihm meinem absoluten Respekt für diesen perfekten Umgang mit dem Hund gezollt habe. Ich bin allerdings genausowenig bereit, schlechtes Benehmen bei Wanderern/Hundebesitzern zu akeptieren, wie diese es bei Bikern tun (wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus). Das könnt ihr sehen wie ihr wollt, ich handhabe es so!

Wenn ihr allerdings glaubt, daß man mit den Typen, die Fallen aufstellen (bei denen man im schlimmsten Fall STERBEN kann!) vernünftig reden kann, täuscht ihr euch. Es ist schon bezeichnend und höchst bedenklich, daß einige von euch die Drahtseilthematik scheinbar ignorieren und kleinreden. Man kann den Teufel nur mit dem Beelzebub austreiben - diese Leutchen verstehen nur ihre eigene Sprache. Aber ihr könnt ja gerne mit ihnen diskutieren, wenn das zur Falle aufgespannte Drahtseil euch den Hals ruiniert hat. Daher stehe ich auch zu meiner Position: sollte ich jemanden in flagranti beim Drahtseilspannen erwischen, gibts ne Abreibung.
Hier gehts nicht darum, wie Rambo durch den Wald zu fahren und alle plattzuhauen, sondern in harten, gesundheitsgefährdenden Fällen wie den Drahtseilen gleiches mit gleichem zu vergelten. Meint ihr etwa, mit gutem Zureden oder Anzeige gegen unbekannt - die dann nach zwei Wochen ergebnislos eingestellt wird - hören solche Eskapaden auf?? Drahtseile im Trail sind kein Spaß mehr! Hier ist eine Grenze überschritten!


----------



## TTT (2. Dezember 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> Kleiner Fehler meinerseits, hier war Ironie beabsichtigt - habe leider den entsprechenden Smiley vergessen.



Egal ob Smilie oder nicht, ich wäre Dir dankbar solche Äußerungen hier in einem öffentlichen Forum nicht zu machen!

Bei Drahtseilspannern würde ich mich, wenn man sie je zu Gesicht bekommen würde auch zurück halten! Was willst Du denn tun? Sie umbringen oder nur krankenhausreif schlagen? Ruckzuck hast Du die Anzeige am Hals und die Beweise sprechen gegen Dich! Der Drahtseilspanner paßt halt beim nächsten mal noch mehr auf...

Polizei rufen, verfolgen, bis er in ein Auto steigt (Nummernschild) oder in einem Haus verschwindet, wo man bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei warten kann. Wenn sich die Beweismittel sicherstellen lassen sollte derjenige in den Knast wandern!


----------



## janmethner (2. Dezember 2013)

@super Combatif

Kommt drauf an, wegen was du Anzeige erstattest. Wenn du nur zur Polizei gehst und sagst: "Hören Sie, ich würde gerne ein gespanntes Drahtseil im Gebiet XY melden", dann wird das bestimmt eingestellt. 
Wenn du dagegen Anzeige wegen versuchten Mordes erstattest, dann sieht die Sache ganz anders aus! Mord (und auch versuchter Mord) ist ein Kapitalverbrechen! Da wird nichts eingestellt - denn beides verjährt nie! 
Und Drahtseile sind versuchter Mord!

- Mordmerkmal der Heimtücke: Muss der Biker im Augenblick der Tat mit einem Angriff rechnen? Nein! ==> Er ist arg- und wehrlos.

- Mordmerkmal der niedrigen Beweggründe: Klar erfüllt! Der Drahtseilspanner will Rache an den Bikern üben - für was auch immer. Jedenfalls will er das Gesetz in die eigene Hand nehmen und seine eigene Wut über Biker mit der versuchten Tötung derselben ausleben. Ganz klar niedrige Beweggründe. 

- Tötungsvorsatz vorhanden? Ja! Ein Drahtseil reicht bei der hohen Geschwindigkeit eines Mountainbikes durchaus aus, um die Halsschlagader zu verletzen - und das ist tödlich! Selbst wenn der Kopf nicht abgetrennt wird - mit einer verletzten Halsschlagader verblutet das Opfer in wenigen Minuten. 
Wer so ein Ding auf einem Trail spannt (wo die Biker ja recht schnell sind), der will töten! 
Ist eben der Unterschied zu einem Baumstamm. Auch der kann zum Sturz führen...aber so ein Sturz geht in aller Regel nicht tödlich aus. Zudem sieht man den Baumstamm im Gegensatz zum Drahtseil. Ein auf Halshöhe gespanntes Drahtseil zielt aber genau auf den Tod des Bikers ab. Warum spannt der Täter es nicht auf Beinhöhe? Oder er spannt ein Seil, das reisst und den Biker nur erschreckt? 
Ein Drahtseil auf Halshöhe impliziert eine klare Tötungsabsicht des Täters. 

Mit diesen Argumenten stellt die Polizei bei einer Anzeige sicher nichts ein!


----------



## muddymartin (2. Dezember 2013)

Die Diskussion driftet nun doch etwas ab. Das sind doch alles Einzelfälle. Hier werden nun Drähte (schlimm genug) schon zu Drahtseilen. Bleibt doch mal etwas auf dem Boden.


----------



## powderJO (2. Dezember 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles Einzelfälle.



eben. es gibt sicher nicht mehr militante wanderer, jäger, spaziergänger oder hundebesitzer als biker. die deppenquote dürfte überall in etwa gleich hoch ausfallen ...


----------



## muddymartin (2. Dezember 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> eben. es gibt sicher nicht mehr militante wanderer, jäger, spaziergänger oder hundebesitzer als biker. die deppenquote dürfte überall in etwa gleich hoch ausfallen ...


 
Ich finde deshalb sollte man das Drahtthema generell in der allgemeinen Diskussion nicht weiter thematisieren/aufbauschen. Das hat in der Diskussion so wenig zu suchen, wie einzelne Biker, die irgendwo mal ne Oma über den Haufen gefahren haben. Die Typen sind nun mal ganz rechts oder links in der Gaußschen Glockenkurve.


----------



## powderJO (2. Dezember 2013)

sehe ich ganz genau so. zumal ich außerdem eh glaube, dass 90% der geschjilderten fälle auf beiden seiten zusätzlich auch eher nicht der wahrheit entsprechen ....


----------



## MucPaul (2. Dezember 2013)

Etwas off-thread...

Und wie zum Hohn: Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.
Biken im Schwarzwald: http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike 

Man kann ja mal den Tourismus Verein anzeigen wegen Anstiftung zur Gesetzesübertretung.(Vielleicht ist das ja schon geschehen). Die würden dumm aus der Wäsche gucken und einen Aufstand bei der "Grünen" Landesregierung machen.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> Bei uns hier jedenfalls nicht. Ich hab mehrere Jahre eine MTB-Gruppe als Guide geführt und mehrmals mit zwei verschiedenen Forstämtern und deren Bediensteten versucht zu reden, war bei "Diskussionsabenden".




Hi Super_Combatif, 

vielen Dank, dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast, Deinen Standpunkt noch mal zu erläutern. Das hört sich in dem Kontext schon ganz anders an und bei den von Dir genannten Erfahrungen, kann ich Deine Frustration verstehen. Verstehe, dass Du für Dich sagst: ich rede nicht mehr mit dem Forst etc., das habe ich lange genug versucht. Ich fahre rücksichtsvoll wo ich es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann und lasse aber meine Wut auf die Wald- und Forst-Lobby nicht an den anderen Waldbesuchern aus. Das ist Deine persönliche Konsequenz und - wie gesagt - ich verstehe das.

Es kann und muss aber nicht für all diejenigen gelten, die noch gar nicht versucht haben, bei sich vor Ort persönliche Gespräche zu führen. Und es kann und sollte nicht auf der Verbands-Ebene gelten. Vor Ort und auf Verbands-Ebene sollten wir es weiter versuchen.

Ich wünsche Dir allzeit gute Fahrt und möglichst wenig Frust auf schmalen und breiten Wegen
Hockdrik


----------



## muddymartin (3. Dezember 2013)

Der SAV haut 2 Tage vor Petitionsübergabe nochmal richtig einen raus:

http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen/reutlingen/freizeit+wegewarte+contra+mountainbiker.3462059.htm


Wiederum ärgerlich, dass nur eine Partei befragt wird, von unserer Seite aber keine Stellungnahme eingeholt wird. Das ist wiedermal sehr schlechter Journalismus(oder sehr gute Lobbyarbeit). 

Hat jemand im Raum RT in letzter Zeit dem SAV Hilfe bei der Wegpflege angeboten und wurde abgwiesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (3. Dezember 2013)

Da ham se ja mal wieder nen Gauleiter ausgegraben!

Breitenbachquelle entwickelt sich gut, auch ohne zurückschneiden, ist ja inzwischen viel mehr genutzt als früher.


----------



## bonefacker (3. Dezember 2013)

Dazu auch noch etwas zur Petition:

http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen/reutlingen/sportfreunde+laufen+ins+leere+.3462061.htm


----------



## aka (3. Dezember 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Hat jemand im Raum RT in letzter Zeit dem SAV Hilfe bei der Wegpflege angeboten und wurde abgwiesen?



Der @beetle hat mal vor einem Jahr Kontakt zum SVA Pfullingen gehabt, ob da was rauskam 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9981621#post9981621


----------



## keroson (3. Dezember 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/gea.reutlingen?fref=ts

und Sie haben es auch gelich auf die facebook Seite gemacht 

Kritikpunkte:
- wieso hält der SAV so sehr an eine Regel fest, an die sich ja, wie sie selber zugeben kein Mensch hält?
- 2Meter Regel ist das größte Hinderniss um interessante alternativen für Mountainbiker zu schaffen, weil jeder Weg dann einzeln genehmigt und versichert werden muss
- 200 km Singletrail in Ba-Wü ist ein absolutes Armutszeugniss, das bekommt Livigno auf einer Fläche < LK Reutlingen hin 
- kann der SAV eigentlich nur unkostruktiv gegen die Gegenseite motzen? Oder schaffen er es auch irgendwann wie der Schwarzwaldverein, dass man vielleicht Chancen in einer Abschaffung der 2Meter Regel sieht? (Stichwort: Gemeinsame Wegepflege, Altersprobleme beim SAV)


----------



## TTT (3. Dezember 2013)

Link steht schon oben


----------



## TTT (3. Dezember 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/gea.reutlingen?fref=ts
> 
> und Sie haben es auch gelich auf die facebook Seite gemacht
> 
> ...



Und es werden weiter Lügen gebraucht:
- Sie erhalten nämlich sehr wohl staatliche Hilfen für die Wegpflege!


----------



## keroson (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub ja, dass der GEA schonf ast geil ist auf uns MTBer weil sie damit richtig viel Traffic auf ihrer Gesichstbuch seite generieren. Ich glaub die SAV mitglieder die wirklich auf facebook aktiv sind, ist nicht wirklich so groß... 

das musste sein 




> Jetzt soll mir doch bitte nochmal einer erklären, wieso der SAV so heftig an einer Regelung festhält, an die sich sowieso kein Mensch hält (wie sie ja selbst zugeben), und die von der Regierung auch überhaupt nicht durchgesetzt wird?
> Anstatt immer nur über die Gegenseite zu motzen, wäre es wirklich aller höchste Zeit, mal über den Tellerand zu schauen und sich endlich Gesprächsbereit für eine sinnvolle Neuregelung zu zeigen.
> Hier ergeben sich dann auch Chancen, wie z.B. eine gemeinsame (Oh ja, es muss nicht immer gegeneinander sein) Wegepflege.
> Das dies funktionieren kann, zeigen unsere hessischen Nachbarn. Aber auch der Schwarzwaldverein zeigt sich gesprächsbereit, weil "man kenne die Realitäten im Wald" (Seydl, Sprecher Schwarzwaldverein).
> ...


----------



## Super_Combatif (3. Dezember 2013)

> Polizei rufen, verfolgen, bis er in ein Auto steigt (Nummernschild) oder  in einem Haus verschwindet, wo man bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei  warten kann. Wenn sich die Beweismittel sicherstellen lassen sollte  derjenige in den Knast wandern!



@_TTT_: Sicher, der tut dir auch den Gefallen und benutzt nur die Waldwege, wo du mit deinem Bike fährst um abzuhauen, damit du ihn besser anzeigen kannst. Dann wartet er bestimmt noch bei seinem Auto, um dir sein Nummernschild zu zeigen. Meinst du etwa, der zeigt freiwillig seinen Ausweis und hilft dir, ihn anzuzeigen?  

Du Schlaumeier, der wird querfeldein flüchten, und zwar nicht gerade in Richtung seines (wenn überhaupt) vorhandenen Autos. Wenn er zu Fuß unterwegs ist, sowieso.

Ich wäre DIR sehr dankbar, wenn du es MIR überläßt, welche Standpunkte ich hier in einem öffentlichen Forum vertrete! Von Umbringen oder krankenhausreif schlagen war bei mir nie die Rede, das entspringt DEINER Phantasie. Wenn das deine Vorstellung von 'Abreibung/Denkzettel' ist, so ist das DEIN Problem. Leg mir gefälligst nichts in den Mund, was ich so nicht gesagt habe!

@_Hockdrik_: Danke fürs Verständnis. Ok, man sollte alles versuchen, es gibt nicht nur blöde Förster. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Aber die MTB-Lobby sollte länderübergreifend klarmachen was wir Biker wollen, nämlich eigene Trails abseits von Wanderwegen (die es ja zuhauf schon gibt - man muß nur die Wanderer aussperren oder zeitliche Regelungen finden), damit Fußgänger und Biker weitestgehend getrennt sind. In Österreich klappt das schon seit Jahren. Ich würde mit meiner Gruppe/selber dafür sorgen, daß die Trails in Ordnung bleiben (Erosion, Müll). 

Hat jemand schonmal die Trails in Whistler gesehen? Die sehen aus, als ob sie gefegt worden sind, so sauber sind die. Von sowas träume ich hier in Deutschland.  Selbstverständlich werden Naturschutzgebiete und Wildrückzugszonen respektiert und Regeln für die Trailbenutzung bei Dunkelheit erstellt, aber es muß auch hier in Deutschland möglich sein, den Wald gemeinsam mit Wanderern zu benutzen und das beste Mittel dafür ist die größtmögliche Trennung von Wanderer- und Bikerwegen. 
Dafür muß halt die Jäger- und Wandererfraktion ein Stück ihres Kuchens abtreten, sie sind eben länger im Wald vertreten als wir. MTB-Sport ist ja noch relativ jung und mir ist klar, daß gerade in Jägerkreisen viel verkrustete Strukturen vorhanden sind. 
Das ändert aber nichts an unserem Anspruch auf angemessene Waldbenutzung und damit meine ich nicht langweiliges Rumdödeln auf Waldautobahnen, sondern eigene Trails in Absprache mit den Forstämtern und unter Berücksichtigung von NSG's und Rückzugszonen, die auch von den Bikern gepflegt und unterhalten werden. Ob das allerdings im bisherigen Tempo zu greifbaren Ergebnissen für uns alle (bundesweit!) führt, wage ich auch angesichts der Haltung und Lobbyarbeit der Politik (hallo, ihr tollen Grünen... kotz) ernsthaft zu bezweifeln.

So wie ich das sehe, versucht man uns durch endlose Debatten hinzuhalten (Salamitaktik) und im Hintergrund die alten Strukturen mit allen Mitteln zu verteidigen, das zeigen die Fakten.
Schonmal was von NATO gehört? No Action, Talking Only.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Dezember 2013)

Zur Info zum Thema GEA-Artikel von heute: 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/466721673449481


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2013)

Der Vergleich Whistler hinkt aber mal gewaltig. z.B. Bevölkerungsdichte in BC 4,8 pro km2 und in BW knapp 300 pro km2. Dementsprechend mehr Probleme gibt es bei uns.
Aber auch in Kanada ändert sich vieles, z.B. Ölsandabbau auf einer Fläche die größer als Frankreich ist


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Dezember 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> Aber die MTB-Lobby sollte länderübergreifend klarmachen was wir Biker wollen, nämlich eigene Trails abseits von Wanderwegen (die es ja zuhauf schon gibt - man muß nur die Wanderer aussperren oder zeitliche Regelungen finden), damit Fußgänger und Biker weitestgehend getrennt sind.



Das will ich aber gar nicht! Und das ist bei mir in der Gegend - obwohl Ballungsraum - auch gar nicht nötig. 

Für den "getrennten Verkehr" gibt es Bike-Parks. Wenn dazu ein paar legalisierte DH-Strecken in Siedlungsnähe kommen, die das wilde Trail-Bauen etwas kanalisieren, sollte eigentlich allen geholfen sein. Da brauche ich keine zusätzlichen Trails im Wald.


----------



## dinamo79 (3. Dezember 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Etwas off-thread...
> 
> Und wie zum Hohn: Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.
> Biken im Schwarzwald: http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike
> ...


 
Abgesehen von dem trÃ¼gerischen Idyll, welches sie auf der Seite zu vermitteln versuchen, finde ich besonders den Beitrag _Statement eines MTBler: âDer Schwarzwald ist fÃ¼r Bike-Freaks wie mich ideal.â _mehr als irritierend.
Zumal es sich bei dem gezeigten Road-Gap um keines im Schwarzwald handelt, sondern dieses im benachbarten Elsass/Frankreich (Bikepark Lac Blanc) zu finden ist.

Desweiteren vermittelt ein solches Bild genau den Eindruck, den viele Bike-Gegner ohnehin pflegen, nÃ¤mlich den von den querfeldein rasenden und springenden und "shreddenden" Bikern bzw. Bike-Freaks, wie es in dem Beitrag heisst. Dass es sich um einen Bikepark mit abgesperrten und ausgewiesenen Strecken handelt, sieht und interessiert den Normal-BÃ¼rger und Wanderer nicht wirklich, es festigt einfach nur die Vorurteile.

Fazit: Sehr suboptimal fÃ¼r uns und unsere Belange wie die Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH das Bild der MTBler in die Ãffentlichkeit transportiert!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Dezember 2013)

http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/12...uttgarter-landesregierung-sitzt-konflikt-aus/


----------



## damage0099 (3. Dezember 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/12...uttgarter-landesregierung-sitzt-konflikt-aus/


----------



## Athabaske (3. Dezember 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/12...uttgarter-landesregierung-sitzt-konflikt-aus/


...aber das Pedelec hätte nicht unbedingt sein müssen...

Ansonsten, großen Dank an die Autorin!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (3. Dezember 2013)

@Super_Combatif

Ich habe Dir nichts in den Mund geschoben, sondern Dich gefragt, was Du machen willst! Nach Deinen zuvor gemachten Äußerungen bezüglich Hunde, muß die Frage ja erlaubt sein. Du hingegen beschimpfst mich ("Spinner" per Smilie, "Schlaumeier",...) Für mich hast Du ein Kommunikationsproblem!

Und wenn man es es als trainierter Sportler nicht schafft, den normalen zu Fuß gehenden Waldbesucher notfalls auch Querfeldein mit dem Bike auf dem Buckel zu verfolgen, glaube ich auch nicht, daß man einer körperlichen Auseinandersetzung gewachsen ist...

Aber die Diskussion ist eh absurd! Werde ich nicht mehr weiter führen! Du bist tatsächlich der erste in diesem Forum, der es bei mir auf die Ignore-Liste geschafft hat!


----------



## waldwegflitzer (3. Dezember 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2013/12...uttgarter-landesregierung-sitzt-konflikt-aus/



Das schreit schon nach weiteren Kommentaren...
Bitte kommentiert auch!


----------



## powderJO (3. Dezember 2013)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Bitte kommentiert auch!



wäre auch zielführender, als hier unsinnige diskussionen zu führen ...


----------



## Joshuast (3. Dezember 2013)

In den Kommentaren wird ein interessantes BVG-Urteil erwähnt:

http://www.juraexamen.info/reiten-im-walde-bverfg-entscheidung-1-bvr-92185/

Ist das bei den Jura-Experten schon bekannt. Es ging um das Reiten im Wald und war nicht erfolgreich. Das Gericht sieht durch die Einschränkung durchaus einen Eingriff in "Art. 2 I GG", hält ihn aber verfassungsmäßig gerechtfertigt. Besonders den Abschnitt "III. Rechtfertigung" halte ich für sehr interessant.


----------



## trail_desire (3. Dezember 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> Aber die MTB-Lobby sollte länderübergreifend klarmachen was wir Biker wollen, nämlich eigene Trails abseits von Wanderwegen (die es ja zuhauf schon gibt - man muß nur die Wanderer aussperren oder zeitliche Regelungen finden), damit Fußgänger und Biker weitestgehend getrennt sind.



Du hast mal gar nix begriffen hier....setzen Sechs
Es geht hier um Trails....und das sind für den Großteil der Biker eben die Wanderwege die schon da sind. Kein Mensch will hier weitere Wege in den Wald fräsen...das macht die Holzindustrie ja in großem Maße schon.
Wir wollen keine weiteren natürlichen Flächen in Anspruch nehmen. Nur die bereits naturfesten Wege befahren dürfen.
Das was du unter "Trails" verstehst, sind nichts anderes wie kleine Forstautobahnen, nur mit Kurven, Anliegern und Sprüngen..... dafür gibts Bikeparks. Und wenn du davon mehr haben willst, dann setz dich dafür ein.
Das ist aber an diesem Thema vorbei und hat  nichts mit Natur zu tun und wird einem Naturliebhaber auch nicht gerecht. Und auch keinem Biker der die technischen/trailartigen > S2 Wege sucht. Dort sind wir auch in der Regel langsam unterwegs und verschrecken niemanden.
Und Wege bauen die weiterführend sind, also nicht ein Bikpark, sondern Wege die für Touren taugen, sollte man auch nicht für Wanderer sperren.....damit wären wir kein Bisschen besser als die Gegenseite jetzt....


----------



## Freeride Bührer (3. Dezember 2013)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Das schreit schon nach weiteren Kommentaren...
> Bitte kommentiert auch!



Wow da geht es mal wieder richtig ab !


----------



## axisofjustice (3. Dezember 2013)

Jo. Und die immer wiederkehrende Binsenweisheit, dass es ja tatsächlich kaum Probleme gibt und die allermeisten Waldnutzer friedlich miteinander auskommen, ist nach wie vor unser stärkstes Argument. Kein Gesetz und keine Regierung kann sich langfristig dieser simplen Wahrheit entziehen.


----------



## Athabaske (3. Dezember 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Jo. Und die immer wiederkehrende Binsenweisheit, dass es ja tatsächlich kaum Probleme gibt und die allermeisten Waldnutzer friedlich miteinander auskommen, ist nach wie vor unser stärkstes Argument...



...denke ich auch immer, trotzdem frage ich mich, woher kommt all der Hass, die Verachtung und die vielen Vorurteile?


----------



## muddymartin (3. Dezember 2013)

Habe ich grade dort kommentiert:

_Wie  "gut" der Artikel recherchiert ist, zeigt die Passage " Im restlichen  Deutschland wird das Wegenetz von den Kommunen gepflegt â unter  Aufwendung erheblicher Finanzen. In Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg kostet es die  Ã¶ffentliche Hand nichts." Wer einen Blick in die offzielle SAV Mitgliedszeitschrift 03/2013 wirft unter http://albvereinsblatt.albverein.net/aktuelle-ausgabe/  der wird auf Seite 55 die Wahrheit finden: 107.000 EUR erhielt der SAV  staatliche FÃ¶rderung fÃ¼r die Wegpflege, 2013 sind 105.000 EUR geplant.  Dabei wurde das Geld 2012 nicht einmal komplett fÃ¼r die Wegpflege  eingesetzt. Ein journalistisches Armutszeugnis, da kann man selbst von  einem Provinzblatt wie dem Generalanzeiger mehr erwarten. Vorausgesetzt,  der Redakteur lÃ¤sst sich nicht von seinen SAV-Freunden vor den Karren  spannen um hier Hetze gegen Radfahrer zu machen. Pfui Teufel!_


----------



## axisofjustice (4. Dezember 2013)

Habe auch nochmal gesenft:


> BaWü ist wohl nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, was das angeht
> 
> Glaube ich nicht. Mountainbiken ist eine aufstrebende Sportart. In anderen Bundesländern hat sich die Regel nicht bewährt.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (4. Dezember 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...denke ich auch immer, trotzdem frage ich mich, woher kommt all der Hass, die Verachtung und die vielen Vorurteile?



Das ist m.E. selten genuin, sondern oft nur ein Schutzreflex, damit man sich nicht mit der Sache auseinandersetzen muss. Siehe voriger Post, wir leben sowieso schon in einem extrem innovationsfeindlichen Land und BaWü setzt dem Ganzen nochmal die Krone auf.

Selbst bayerische CSU-Urgesteine dürften leichter zu überzeugen sein, als Leute wie Kretschmann. Denen (also den Bajuwaren) erzählst du einmal was von wegen Mountainbiken>Tourismus>Goldgrube und schon verkaufen die ihre 10 Kühe und stellen dir ne Halfpipe auf die Wiese.


----------



## Spill (4. Dezember 2013)

Heute bei uns in der Zeitung:
http://www.gaeubote.de/index.php?&kat=10&artikel=110471623&red=24&ausgabe=
Der Beweis das die Wanderfreunde einfach langsam zu alt sind "wer nicht mehr so gelenkig ist, hat keine Chance. Dann steht man da, wie in einer Sackgasse." zum Thema durch MTB verursache Pfützen.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Dezember 2013)

Heute im Angebot:

*13.00h Übergabe der Petition* 
im Landtag Baden-Württemberg (der Landtag ist gerade wegen Renovierungs-Arbeiten im Kunstgebäude am Schlossplatz; Anschrift: Schlossplatz 2)

Die Vorsitzende des Petitionsausschuss Beate Böhlen von den Grünen und der stellvertretende Vorsitzende des Petitionsausschuss Norbert Beck von der CDU werden die Petition entgegennehmen. Seitens der Radfahrer wird die Petition von den folgenden Personen übergeben: Dr. Gudrun Zühlke, Landesvorsitzende des ADFC; Herbert Jacob, Präsident des BRV; Hans Lutz, Präsident des WRSV; Michael Winkler, 2. Vorsitzender der DIMB 

Über möglichst viele Zuschauer, am besten im Bikeoutfit bzw. mit Rad, würden wir uns sehr freuen. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere seine Mittagspause so legen, dass es passt.
Mehr Infos hier: -> https://www.facebook.com/events/645718738804183/


*ab 18.45h SWR Landesschau BW*
In der "SWR Landesschau BW" läuft heute (4.12.2013) zwischen 18.45h und 19.45h ein ca. 4-minütiger Beitrag zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel". Wenn es klappt, inkl. Bericht von der Übergabe der Petition heute um 13.00h im Landtag Baden-Württemberg (s.o.). Ob es sich lohnt, den Beitrag im SWR anzuschauen, können wir noch nicht sagen, werden den Beitrag dann aber auch hier noch mal verlinken, wenn er online gestellt wird.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Dezember 2013)

Spill schrieb:


> Heute bei uns in der Zeitung:
> http://www.gaeubote.de/index.php?&kat=10&artikel=110471623&red=24&ausgabe=
> Der Beweis das die Wanderfreunde einfach langsam zu alt sind "wer nicht mehr so gelenkig ist, hat keine Chance. Dann steht man da, wie in einer Sackgasse." zum Thema durch MTB verursache Pfützen.




Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

Der Artikel ist ziemlich interessant, da sich sowohl Forst als auch Wanderer für eine Auseinandersetzung mit der 2-Meter-Regel aussprechen und wie es scheint sogar ziemlich ergebnisoffen.

Auszüge aus dem Artikel:



> Den Meinungsaustausch beobachtet auch die Untere Forstbehörde im Böblinger Landratsamt seit Jahren mit Interesse: "Er macht deutlich, dass sich die gesellschaftlichen Anforderungen an den Wald geändert haben", sagte eine Sprecherin.





> Die Untere Forstbehörde Böblingen, der Förderverein Schönbuch um Geschäftsführer Matthias Allgäuer und auch so mancher Mountainbiker fänden die Idee gar nicht schlecht, hier im Gäu einen Runden Tisch einzurichten.



Das hört sich doch prima an! Wobei wir neben lokalen Gesprächen ganz klar auch das Gespräch auf Landeseben brauchen, um nicht nur Einzellösungen zu finden, sondern eine landesweite Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel.



> Wanderobmann Horst Hanke kann der Petition trotzdem etwas Gutes abgewinnen. "Mit Gesetz und Strafe gab es seither Probleme. Kontrollen bringen auch nicht viel. Warum soll man den zahnlosen Papiertiger nicht abschaffen?"



"Biker Chris" vergisst hingegen die DIMB, wenn er meint, dass es keinen Ansprechpartner seitens der Biker gibt. Über die DIMB findet man einen lokalen Ansprechpartner seitens der Biker. Eine PM an mich hier oder eine Mail an [email protected] reicht. Zur Not könnte Chris das ja auch selbst übernehmen, das Projekt-Team der DIMB zur 2-Meter-Regel würde das nach Kräften unterstützen. Engagiert ist er ja!


----------



## Muckymu (4. Dezember 2013)

Doppelt


----------



## cab (4. Dezember 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Heute im Angebot:
> 
> *13.00h Übergabe der Petition*
> im Landtag Baden-Württemberg (der Landtag ist gerade wegen Renovierungs-Arbeiten im Kunstgebäude am Schlossplatz; Anschrift: Schlossplatz 2)
> ...




auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: ich finde *viele Unterstützer im Alltagsoutfit passender*, es können ruhig alle sehen, dass auch wir 'aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft' kommen  ...


----------



## damage0099 (4. Dezember 2013)

Zieht eure rote Socken bis über die Knie, Hut, Lederhose, Wanderschuhe, Spaten + Schaufel......


----------



## Super_Combatif (4. Dezember 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Heute im Angebot:
> 
> *13.00h Übergabe der Petition*
> 
> *ab 18.45h SWR Landesschau BW*



Bin mal gespannt, wie die Politiker so reagieren. Beinahe 60.000 Stimmen kann man nicht einfach ignorieren, da sollte etwas gehen. Werde mir heute abend mal die Landesschau ansehen.

Danke für deine Berichterstattung, verfolge das auf jeden Fall weiter. Ich hoffe nur, daß es möglichst bald eine bundesweite Regelung gibt, die uns Biker nicht mehr benachteiligt. Trotz allem hab ich die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben, dank eurer Lobbyarbeit. Bleibt dran. 

Auch wenn es bei uns teilweise düster aussieht, ist die Arbeit des DIMB wichtig. Ginge es doch nur schneller mit den MTB-freundlichen Regelungen, vor allem hier bei uns.

Weiter so.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Dezember 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> Weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (4. Dezember 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie die Politiker so reagieren. Beinahe 60.000 Stimmen kann man nicht einfach ignorieren, da sollte etwas gehen. Werde mir heute abend mal die Landesschau ansehen...


...nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen würde ich mir nicht zu viel von der Landesschau erwarten - aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen.


----------



## baentle (4. Dezember 2013)

Den Bericht mit dem Titel "Wem gehört der Wald?" für die Landesschau heute um 18.45 Uhr gibt's vorab schon online:

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/infos/zoom/-/id=7263158/did=12490816/nid=7263158/1b9jom9/index.html


----------



## Mx343 (4. Dezember 2013)

Spill schrieb:


> Heute bei uns in der Zeitung:
> http://www.gaeubote.de/index.php?&kat=10&artikel=110471623&red=24&ausgabe=
> Der Beweis das die Wanderfreunde einfach langsam zu alt sind "wer nicht mehr so gelenkig ist, hat keine Chance. Dann steht man da, wie in einer Sackgasse." zum Thema durch MTB verursache Pfützen.



"
Radler machen sich strafbar
Denn rein rechtlich gesehen begehen die Fahrradfahrer auf den schmalen Wanderpfaden eine Ordnungswidrigkeit."

Und dann zeigen die ein Bild von einem 3 Meter breiten weg den ein Harvester verwüstet hat...ist klar und das kleine Matschlock links (das 50cm breit ist) war dann der Radler mit seinen 4cm breiten Reifen.


----------



## Athabaske (4. Dezember 2013)

baentle schrieb:


> Den Bericht mit dem Titel "Wem gehört der Wald?" für die Landesschau heute um 18.45 Uhr gibt's vorab schon online:
> 
> http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/infos/zoom/-/id=7263158/did=12490816/nid=7263158/1b9jom9/index.html


...nehme alles zurück.

Schon interessant, wie mit den selben Bildern ein ganz anderer Beitrag entstehen kann


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Dezember 2013)

"Warum soll man den zahnlosen Papiertiger nicht abschaffen?", fragt Horst Hanke, Wanderführerobmann der Herrenberger Naturfreunde und meint die 2-Meter-Regel.

-> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/467211500067165

Kleinere Ungereimtheiten darüber, wer jetzt im einzelnen für die Matschlöcher verantwortlich ist, stören mich da weniger.


----------



## HelmutK (4. Dezember 2013)

Der Ausschuss wird die Petition sorgfältig prüfen, alle Beteiligten anhören und mit ihnen sprechen, sicherten Beate Böhlen und der stellvertretende Ausschussvorsitzende, der CDU-Abgeordnete Norbert Beck, den Petenten zu. 

http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/2013/dezember/1722013.html

Ob den Worten auch Taten folgen und wie das dann genau aussehen wird, dass wird die Zukunft zeigen. Aber die Ankündigung klingt erst mal gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (4. Dezember 2013)

Der Bericht im SWR ist meiner Meinung nach recht ausgewogen. es kommen beide Seiten zu Wort, auch zu den Vorwürfen Unfälle, Gefährdung und Wegzerstörung konnte Heiko Stellung nehmen. Sogar eine Stellungnahme vom Schwarzwaldverein, die für uns erstmal recht positiv klingt ist dabei.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (4. Dezember 2013)

Wow Zwei Berichte im Swr innerhalb einer Stunde ! 

Toll macht weiter so 



make65 schrieb:


> Der Bericht im SWR ist meiner Meinung nach recht ausgewogen. es kommen beide Seiten zu Wort, auch zu den Vorwürfen Unfälle, Gefährdung und Wegzerstörung konnte Heiko Stellung nehmen. Sogar eine Stellungnahme vom Schwarzwaldverein, die für uns erstmal recht positiv klingt ist dabei.


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Dezember 2013)

Heute war der Tag der Übergabe der Petition an Beate Böhlen (Grüne) und Norbert Beck (CDU) vom Petitionsauschuss.
Neben den Vorständen der Verbände waren ca 12 Zuschauer dabei, welche einen guten Hintergrund abgegeben haben.
Vielen Dank für euer Kommen.

Info von der DIMB Seite
http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/659-diskriminierung-rucksichtsvoller-radfahrer

Pressemitteilung des Landtages
http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/2013/dezember/1722013.html


Und ein Bericht im SWR Fernsehen zur Petitionsübergabe:
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktuell/bw/-/id=1622/did=12494570/nid=1622/1g0m3e2/index.html


ciao heiko


----------



## keroson (4. Dezember 2013)

Was fÃ¼r ein FÃ¶rster lÃ¤sst sich den fÃ¼r so einen Quatsch beim SWR einspannen???

Nachgehakt:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, sehr geehrter Herr Hauck,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Dezember 2013)

Überalterung im Albverein, Artikel aus diesem Jahr

http://www.swp.de/bietigheim/lokales/landkreis_ludwigsburg/art1188795,1926237

http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.schorndorf...ein.75151d14-31e7-4e76-b0c9-7bea9a8b37d2.html

http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...Albverein-sucht-die-Jugend-_arid,5526850.html

http://www.aaleninfo.de/apr11/11/albverein_aalen.htm

http://www.schwaebischer-albverein.de/goeppingen/gaeste.html

http://www.schwaebische.de/region/s...n-in-Mengen-junge-Familien-_arid,5490006.html

ciao heiko


----------



## Tilman (5. Dezember 2013)

keroson schrieb:


> Was für ein Förster lässt sich den für so einen Quatsch beim SWR einspannen???
> 
> Nachgehakt:



Meine Mail Thu, 5 Dec 2013 04:04:59 +0100

"2m-Regel" in Baden Württemberg, Bericht SWR v. gestern - Petition Radfahrverbände 

Sehr geehrter Herr Hauck,

es ist Ihre Sache, sich vor der Kamera rechtlich zu verrenken. Mein
Problem ist Ihr Umgang mit der Materie "2m-Regel".

Ich (Radfahrer, beruflich als Mitarbeiter einer Umweltbehörde u. a.
mit Naturschutz und auch mit Fahrradroutennetzplanung
befaßt) bin schon sehr verwundert über Ihre Äußerungen v. gestern.
Nehmen Sie doch bitte zur Kenntnis, daß die "2m-Regel" auf jeden
Radfahrer, fahre er nun MTB oder Dreirad, anzuwenden ist. Daß die
Materie in der Öffentlichket fast immer auf die Mountainbiker reduziert
wird, ist die willkommene filibuster- bzw. politisch oft
textbausteingeschwängerte Flucht der Befürworter der 2m-Bürokratie in
das Thema "Mountainbiker", dies aber letztendlich nicht in der Sache,
sondern nur in der Hauptträgerschaft der Petition durch die
DIMB e.V. begründet.

Die "2m_Regel" ist doch längst juristisches Totholz, so sie nicht
von Anfang an juristisches Totholz derer war, deren
schwäbischen "Alb-Traum" der Gesetzgeber 1995 aufgesessen war. Denn die
2m sind nicht meßbar, also nicht justitiabel, woraufhin auch die
Bußgeldbewehrung kaum greift. Nicht ohne Grund belässt man es
behördlich im Vollzug des Gesetzes fast regelmäßig bei Verwarnungen
wohlwissend, daß idR juristisch wenig versierte Betroffene sich davor
scheuen, die exculpiernde Wirkung der Bezahlung eines Verwarngeldes zu
riskieren.

Selbst der Fachminister Bonde hat dem Landtag mitgeteilt, man müsse die
2m nicht messen. Daß er stattdessen entweder-oder-kategorisierend von
Fuß- und Fahrwegen fabulierte, eröffnet zwar die Frage, auf welche
Weise sich Herr Bonde im Wald fortbewegt (sicher nicht mit dem
Fahrrad, sonst würde er diesen Unfug nicht verbreiten), macht dies
aber unbeschadet des materiellen Unsinns nicht zu einer rechtmäßigen
Alternative zur "2m-Regel". Denn 1995 hat der Gesetzgeber "2m"
entschieden und diese Norm (!) hat keinen Raum für Interpretationen
der Exekutive z.B. durch seltsame ministerielle Erklärungen. Hätte der
Gesetzgeber etwas anderes als "2m" gemeint, hätte er auch etwas
anderes in den §37 LWaldG geschrieben. 

Die Befürworter der "2m-Regel" befürworten es, daß
tausende friedliche Freizeitradfahrer, v.a. weit mehr als es
regelmäßig ebenso friedliche  Mountainbiker an der Zahl sind, nicht auf
1,99m breiten Wegen (s.o., Norm ist Norm, da gibt es kein Vertun, auch
SIe werden eine Verwaltungsausbildung erfahren haben) im Wald radfahren dürfen. Sprüche über Singletrails und einschlägige Ausnahmeregelungen können nicht von diesen 'zig tausend Radfahrern ablenken.

Und vor allem wissen Sie so gut wie ich, daß es (auch
im Gegensatz zum "2m-Rundschlag" als Ausnahme vom bundesrechtskonformen
Regelfall) einfacher ist, tatsächlich aus einzelfallweise wichtigem
Grund (Bundesrecht wie v.g.) und damit für jedermann nachvollziehbar
Wege zu sperren, als sich in weniger klientelentwirrende als
klientelverwirrende Ausnahmeregelungen zu stürzen, die sich eben bei
sauberer Arbeit nicht nur auf Singletrails beschränken könnten.

Der bürokratische Aufwand für solche Ausnahmekonstrukte, in der jeweils
im übrigen auch, weil in §37 LWaldG einer Ausnahmeentscheidung keine
jew. Aufhebung der einschlägigen Bußgeldregelung aus dto. §83
zugeordnet ist, entsprechendes zu regeln wäre, geht zu weit
höheren finanziellen Lasten des Steuerzahlers als es bei
sauber begründeten spezifischen Wegesperrungen oder
 ausnahme- wie 2m-regelungsfreien
Besucherlenkungskonzepten unter gezieltem Einsatz von Pull- & Push
Instrumenten statt von Verboten der Fall wäre.  

Kurzum, es ist peinlich, wenn mit kuriostesten pseudoargumentativen
Verrenkungen versucht wird, einer bundesweit einzigartigen "2m-Regel"
die Stange zu halten, hinsichtlich derer sogar der Fachminister
gegenüber dem Gesetzgeber die Anwendbarkeit der zugrundeliegenden
Rechtsnorm abspricht, die sich  - welch eine Widersprüchlichkeit -
aber anderseits bewährt habe. Was meinen Sie, wenn Sie Radfahrer nach
dem Grund praktizierter Rücksichtnahme fragen, wie viele % von
ihnen Ihnen antworten werden, sie täten dies aufgrund der "2m-Regel"
und wieviele antworten werden, daß ihr Verhalten wohl normal (und die
Frage zumindest seltsam) sei?

Soweit der Gesetzgeber sich nicht von
selbst gefordert sieht, dieser per legem fixierten Rechtsunklarheit
durch auf Eigenverantwortung der Akteure setzende Alternativen (siehe
Hessen) abzuhelfen, muß er eben durch Dritte dahingehend gefordert
werden. Nicht mehr als dieses bewirkt die eingereichte Petition der
Radfahrer und das sind nicht nur Mountainbiker. 

Für alle Radfahrer gilt, daß sie auf Rücksicht im Wald setzen.
Sonst hätte der Bundesgesetzgeber 1976 §14 BWaldG von
vornherein anders, sprich restriktiver, formuliert, was er jedoch bis
heute mangels triftigen Grundes nicht tat. Man durfte daher als
Landesgesetzgeber zwar das Nähere regeln, nicht aber den
bundesrechtlichen Regelfall zur landesrechtlichen Ausnahme
machen. Genau das aber ist 1995 politisch
motiviert, aber ohne rechtliche Rechtfertigung in Baden
Württemberg geschehen. Aufgrund von wenigen üblen Ausnahmen von der
Regelannahme der Rücksichtsfähigkeit der Radfahrer wurde das Recht der
Radfahrer, im Wald auf Wegen zu fahren, pauschal und eben nicht aus
greifbar wichtigem Grund eingeschränkt. Dieser Fauxpas ist deshalb
dringend sowohl aus politisch überzeugenden als auch rechtlich
zwingenden Gründen zu korrigieren.     

Oder soll es im Ländle weiterhin entgegen
jeder rationalen Erkenntnis der Dinge im Gesetz heißen "Wir
können Rücksicht, aber im Wald nur mit Zollstock"?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tilman Kluge



Tilman Kluge, Gartenstrasse 4A, 65812 Bad Soden / Ts.



P.S.: Die Freigabe von Wegen, die schmaler sind als 2m wie auch die
Aufhebung der "2m-Regel" als solcher hätte im übrigen jew. keine
haftungsrechtlchen Konsequenzen, da hier seit 1976 der
wegebreitenunabhängige (!) bundesrechtliche Regelfall "auf eigene
Gefahr", nun in der Spezifzierung v. 2010, gilt.


----------



## bonefacker (5. Dezember 2013)

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....bot.0d254ef2-aae8-41cb-b5ad-ffdf849fb8a0.html


----------



## Stopelhopser (5. Dezember 2013)

Ist eigentlich sonst noch jemand aufgefallen, dass der Sprecher des SWV im Filmbericht ziemlich außer Puste kommt, wenn er reden und gleichzeit wandern muss?
Spricht nicht gerade für einen Langstreckenwanderer.


----------



## Athabaske (5. Dezember 2013)

...evtl ist er daher auch vom Begegnungsverkehr mit Radfahrern überfordert - außer Atem mit flackerndem Blick erscheint so ein Pedalritter wie der schwarze Ritter aus den Märchen...


----------



## arise (5. Dezember 2013)

der swr bericht ist ja schon sehr amüsant.....absolute sicherheit, ein miteinander, aber auf getrennten wegen da versagt der verstand !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (5. Dezember 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich sonst noch jemand aufgefallen, dass der Sprecher des SWV im Filmbericht ziemlich außer Puste kommt, wenn er reden und gleichzeit wandern muss?
> Spricht nicht gerade für einen Langstreckenwanderer.


In mir hat die von Dir benannte Filmsequenz auch zwei Fragen aufgeworfen:
1. Ist er vielleicht bereits sehr krank, bekommt keine Luft mehr und will zum Ende seiner Lebenszeit noch einmal ein (negatives) Zeichen gegen die Radfaher hinterlassen oder:
2. Er ist überhaupt kein Wanderer, sondern nur ein Parkplatz-Umkreis-Schauer, der, da er selbst konditionell überhaupt nicht wanderfähig ist, nun für seinen ungelebten Eigentraum Waldwege ungeteilt besansprucht, die Ihn selbst überfordern würden. Frei nach dem Motto, was ich nicht kann, dass dürfen andere auch nicht.

Übrigens war die Dame in dem Film auch sehr ausser Atem, was auch zu ihr Person die Frage aufwirft, ob sie überhaupt regelmäßig wandert. 
Viele von uns werden mehrere tausend Kilometer Jahr für Jahr in den heimischen Wäldern mit dem MTB zurücklegen und somit einen deutlich aussagefähigeren Blick auf das Verhältnis zwischen Fußgängern und Bikern haben!!


----------



## Stopelhopser (5. Dezember 2013)

Eindeutig Antwort Zwo. Beide.
Reine Kaffee und Kuchen "Wanderer" die im max. Umkreis von 2km Luftlinie um Wanderparkplätze, Bewirtete Hütten, Seilbahnstationen oder Gaststätten vorkommen.

BTW gibt es auch richtig knackige Sportwanderer, die Ihren Touren wie ein biker nach KM, HM und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten bewerten. Quasi Trial Running in Slow Mo. Meistens eher umgängliche Typen, da nicht so extrem überangestrengt bei ev. Begegnungen mit andern Waldbenutzern.


----------



## damage0099 (5. Dezember 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Quasi Trial Running in Slow Mo. Meistens eher umgängliche Typen, da nicht so extrem überangestrengt bei ev. Begegnungen mit andern Waldbenutzern.



Hat uns schon desöfteren schon einer bergauf überholt, mit gefühlt doppelter Geschwindigkeit (bei 20% Steigung), bergab kamen wir ihm natürlich näher, aber beim nächsten Gegenanstieg war er weg 

Sehr umgänglich und nett  und fit!!


----------



## muddymartin (5. Dezember 2013)

Ist doch egal, was das für Wanderer sind. Viele Menschen in dem Alter gehen gar nicht mehr aus dem Haus. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme  Respekt - dazu gehört auch Respekt vor dem Alter, mit 70 und älter geht die Pumpe bei vielen schon beim gemütlichen Wandern etwas schneller. Was sollen denn die Beiträge? Ich fand beide Wanderer ganz nett, auch wenn deren Standpunkt nicht meiner ist. 
Ist es denn relavant, warum und wie oft die Leute wandern?


----------



## powderJO (5. Dezember 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> BTW gibt es auch richtig knackige Sportwanderer, die Ihren Touren wie ein biker nach KM, HM und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten bewerten. Quasi Trial Running in Slow Mo. Meistens eher umgängliche Typen, da nicht so extrem überangestrengt bei ev. Begegnungen mit andern Waldbenutzern.



stimmt. einige machen das sogar neben dem biken ab und an mal gern. ich z.b. ... 


mit richtigen wanderen hatte ich echt noch nie streß. weder in den alpen, noch in unseren mittelgebirgen. die sehen in uns nämlich auch nix anderes, als in sich selbst: menschen, die gerne sport in der natur, den bergen machen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (5. Dezember 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, was das für Wanderer sind. Viele Menschen in dem Alter gehen gar nicht mehr aus dem Haus. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme  Respekt - *dazu gehört auch Respekt vor dem Alter, mit 70 und älter geht die Pumpe *bei vielen schon beim gemütlichen Wandern etwas schneller. Was sollen denn die Beiträge? Ich fand beide Wanderer ganz nett, auch wenn deren Standpunkt nicht meiner ist.



Es gibt auch sehr sehr fitte 70 Jährige.



muddymartin schrieb:


> Ist es denn relavant, warum und wie oft die Leute wandern?



In dem Fall schon. Wenn sich Leute für "Ihr" Hobby einsetzen sollten Sie es schon betreiben. Aber die Gutmenschen, speziell in D, setzen sich gerne und auch ungefragt für die Interessen Anderer ein, wenn Sie etwas finden wo Sie glauben den maximalen Anteil an Mitgegnern zu haben.


----------



## axisofjustice (5. Dezember 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> In dem Fall schon. Wenn sich Leute für "Ihr" Hobby einsetzen sollten Sie es schon betreiben. Aber die Gutmenschen, speziell in D, setzen sich gerne und auch ungefragt für die Interessen Anderer ein, wenn Sie etwas finden wo Sie glauben den maximalen Anteil an Mitgegnern zu haben.



Na dann können wir ja froh sein, dass es anscheinend zahlreiche Nicht-Biker bzw. Nicht-Baden-Württemberger gibt, die sich für unsere Interessen einsetz(t)en! 

Ich stimme Muddymartin zu und finde eine Debatte über die Fitness diverser Waldnutzer kontraproduktiv und peinlich.


----------



## pezolived (5. Dezember 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Ich stimme Muddymartin zu und finde eine Debatte über die Fitness diverser Waldnutzer kontraproduktiv und peinlich.



Wenn's nur drum geht, die Leute zu verhöhnen, dann stimme ich dir zu. Auf dieses Niveau sollten wir uns nicht herablassen. Aber wechseln wir doch mal ein bisschen den Blickwinkel:

In dem Artikel neulich im Reutlinger Generalanzünder jammert ein Gauwegewart (-schluck-) des SAV, daß eine mühsam geschaffene Treppe an irgend 'nem Hang von den Radlern breitgefahren wurde.  Gehört es denn zum Wander- und Naturerlebnis, daß man die Natur so umgestaltet, daß jeder Fußkranke überall durchkommt? Gehört zum Natursport, wozu ich jetzt das Wandern mal zähle, nicht grundsätzlich, daß jeder irgendwo auf seine Grenzen stößt? Von uns kommt schließlich auch nicht jeder über jeden Alpenpaß oder fährt jeden Schwierigkeitsgrad, nicht jeder Paddler ist bei WW5 und 6 noch unterwegs und auch nicht jeder Bergsteiger geht jede Route. Irgendwo ist doch für jeden mal Schluß! Und keiner kommt dann auf die Idee, daß deswegen der Berg oder der Flußlauf verändert werden müßte.

Der Gauwegewart zieht also los, mit Schaufel und Hacke, um das "wieder in Ordnung" zu bringen. Das tut er unentgeltlich im Dienste der Allgemeinheit (oder doch nur seiner Klientel?) und er ist deswegen ein honoriger Bürger und ein geachteter Mann.

Wenn hingegen die Kids losziehen, mit Schaufel und Hacke, um im Wald einen Trail mit ein paar klitzekleinen Erdbewegungen in ihrem Sinne umzugestalten, dann ...

Das dürfen die nicht! Selbstverständlich nicht, da sind wir uns alle einig. Aber objektiv tun die doch genau das gleiche. Nur ohne jede Genehmigung und ohne jeden gesellschaftlichen Konsens. Und wenn sie sich zuvor um beides bemühen, ernten sie nur verständnislose Blicke und man begegnet ihnen mit Ablehnung. 

Das hat jetzt mit unserem Thema "Abschaffung der 2m-Regel" nicht direkt was zu tun und wild bauen, das geht nun mal garnicht. Davon müssen auch wir uns entschieden distanzieren und wir sind uns einig, daß das aus unseren Reihen die Schlimmsten sind. Aber was macht eigentlich dieser Gauwegewart?

Wir sind eine zunehmend vergreisende Gesellschaft und wir müssen darauf achten, daß bei aller Dominanz der Alten auch die Jungen künftig noch zu ihrem Recht kommen und mit ihren Anliegen gehört werden.


----------



## muddymartin (5. Dezember 2013)

Ehrlichgesagt schätze ich persönlich die "professionelle" Wegpflege der Wandervereine mehr als die über Nacht entstandenen "Bauwerke" der Jugend, mit denen ich oftmals auf meinen Hometrails "überrascht" werde und gerade noch so den chickenway erwische....
Man kann den Wandervereinen nicht absprechen, dass dort die Wegpflege eben organisiert und mit Augenmaß abläuft und letztlich alle davon profitieren.  Ne Treppe runterfahren macht uns ja auch Spaß. Was hat der Wanderer/Jogger/Nordic Walker/Reiter dagegen von Anliegern und jumps.....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (5. Dezember 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> ... Was hat der Wanderer/Jogger/Nordic Walker/Reiter dagegen von Anliegern und jumps.....?



...aber, mal weitergesponnen, inwiefern werden sie in ihrer Tätigkeit dadurch objektiv gestört?


----------



## axisofjustice (5. Dezember 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Gehört es denn zum Wander- und Naturerlebnis, daß man die Natur so umgestaltet, daß jeder Fußkranke überall durchkommt?


Das kommt doch ganz drauf an, wo das geschehen ist. Wenn in unmittelbarer Umgebung irgendeines bekannten Gasthofs im Wald ein solch besser befestigter Weg für Oma und Opa angelegt wurde, damit die ihre verdiente Rente allwöchentlich zum Wirt tragen können, dann würde ich solche Wege als Biker meiden oder zumindest nicht "breitfahren". Reden wir denn nicht die ganze Zeit von Rücksichtnahme? Wo, wenn nicht bei solchen winzigen Teilen vom Trailnetz, wäre sie denn angebracht?



> Gehört zum Natursport, wozu ich jetzt das Wandern mal zähle


Richtiges Wandern: ja
Spazierengehen: nein



> Aber was macht eigentlich dieser Gauwegewart?


Der bemüht sich, ALLEN Wanderern einen sicheren und schönen Weg zu bieten. Jugendliche bauen für sich und ihre Gruppe. Damit will ich die Initiativen nicht schlechtreden, aber es schadet wie bei so vielen Themen nicht, den starken Gemeinschaftssinn der älteren Generation, die weniger ich-bezogen aufgewachsen ist als die heutigen jüngeren Menschen, auch einmal zu honorieren und dem guten Beispiel zu folgen.



> Wir sind eine zunehmend vergreisende Gesellschaft und wir müssen darauf achten, daß bei aller Dominanz der Alten auch die Jungen künftig noch zu ihrem Recht kommen und mit ihren Anliegen gehört werden.


Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. *Das erreichen wir aber nicht dadurch, dass wir nun ausgerechnet diejenigen kritisieren, verspotten oder angreifen, die sich ehrenamtlich engagieren*, auch wenn deren Toleranz für den ein oder anderen Extremsport nicht mehr ausreichen mag.

Ich bin übrigens 26. Nur, damit es nicht heißt, hier spreche ein vergreister Geist.


----------



## axisofjustice (5. Dezember 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...aber, mal weitergesponnen, inwiefern werden sie in ihrer Tätigkeit dadurch objektiv gestört?


Nochmal weitergesponnen: Stören sich überhaupt viele Wanderer und Reiter an den "Bauten der Jugend", oder ist es nicht viel eher ein Bürokratie- und Politik-Problem?


----------



## Wattenscheid (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn nach den Jägern gehn würde, dürften nur noch Ballermänner in den Wald.


----------



## pezolived (5. Dezember 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Das kommt doch ganz drauf an, wo das geschehen ist.



Irgendwo am Albtrauf, also mitten im "Geplänz".



axisofjustice schrieb:


> Reden wir denn nicht die ganze Zeit von Rücksichtnahme? Wo, wenn nicht bei solchen winzigen Teilen vom Trailnetz, wäre sie denn angebracht?



Klar! Ich heiße das auch nicht gut.



axisofjustice schrieb:


> Der bemüht sich, ALLEN Wanderern einen sicheren und schönen Weg zu bieten. Jugendliche bauen für sich und ihre Gruppe. Damit will ich die Initiativen nicht schlechtreden, aber es schadet wie bei so vielen Themen nicht, den starken Gemeinschaftssinn der älteren Generation, die weniger ich-bezogen aufgewachsen ist als die heutigen jüngeren Menschen, auch einmal zu honorieren und dem guten Beispiel zu folgen.



Die bauen das, um allen Mountainbikern einen schönen Trail zu bieten. Gauwegewarte bauen für sich und ihre Gruppe. Damit will ich die Initiativen nicht schlechtreden, aber ich finde, daß die ältere Generation in dieser Sache sehr ich-bezogen argumentiert und den Gemeinsinn und die Eigeninitiative der Jugendlichen nicht honoriert.

Wie oben schon gesagt: Wild bauen issen Unding, aber wie du siehst, ist das alles nur eine Frage der Blickrichtung, was man als Egoismus und was als Gemeinnützigkeit wahrnimmt. 



axisofjustice schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens 26. Nur, damit es nicht heißt, hier spreche ein vergreister Geist.



Wäre ich auch noch mal gerne.  Ich bin mehr als doppelt so alt, aber wenn ich sehe, daß die Kids irgendwo 'ne Schippe Dreck vor einen Baumstrunk am Wegesrand geschmissen haben, dann nehme ich das Angebot mit Vergnügen an. 

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## axisofjustice (5. Dezember 2013)

> Die bauen das, um allen Mountainbikern einen schönen Trail zu bieten. Gauwegewarte bauen für sich und ihre Gruppe. Damit will ich die Initiativen nicht schlechtreden, aber ich finde, daß die ältere Generation in dieser Sache sehr ich-bezogen argumentiert und den Gemeinsinn und die Eigeninitiative der Jugendlichen nicht honoriert.
> 
> Wie oben schon gesagt: Wild bauen issen Unding, aber wie du siehst, ist das alles nur eine Frage der Blickrichtung, was man als Egoismus und was als Gemeinnützigkeit wahrnimmt.



Ich fürchte, so sehr relativieren lässt es sich leider nicht. Wie gesagt, das schmälert ja gar nicht die Initiative der Buddler, aber es geht doch da nicht um ein Projekt, das für die ganze Öffentlichkeit gedacht ist, sondern um ein Projekt von 10 Leuten für 10 Leute, mal etwas vereinfacht ausgedrückt.

Und hier ist m.E. ja auch der Ansatzpunkt: würde man solche Projekte aus Eigeninitiative unbürokratischer zulassen (seitens der Verwaltung und natürlich auch des Grundbesitzers), würde aus dem ein oder anderen lausigen Kicker vielleicht ganz schnell so etwas, wie es z.B. die Borderline in Freiburg geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (5. Dezember 2013)

Keinesfalls will ich die ehrenamtliche Wegepflege der Vereine schlecht reden.
Auch die Treppen, die extra angelegt werden damit auch nicht mehr so Fitte wo hoch und runter kommen sind eigentlich nach meiner Auffassung noch in Ordnung.

Nur zum Nachdenken.
Ich kenne allerdings eine "Treppe", gebaut aus Baueisen und Brettern. Die Bretter halten die Erde und bilden die Frontfläche der Stufe, die Baueisen verhindern das Abdriften des Brettes. Leider wurde beim Einschlagen der Eisen ein übler Grat am Kopf erzeugt, der mal meinen Reifen zerschnitten hat. Könnte auch mit einem Bein geschehen.


----------



## client (6. Dezember 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Wenn's nur drum geht, die Leute zu verhöhnen, dann stimme ich dir zu. Auf dieses Niveau sollten wir uns nicht herablassen.


Ich verhöhne niemanden!
Ich nehme mir das Recht heraus über meine (fast) Altersgenossen zu sprechen, denn ich bin auch im letzten drittel meines Lebens und mir ist es noch nie eingefallen etwas für mich zu fordern, es aber anderen zu verweigern, wenn es um den Naturzugang geht!
Ich habe meine Zweifel, wenn ich den Film verfolgen, dass die dortigen Protagonisten in den letzten Jahren ernsthaft weite Strecken gewandert sind. Schaut euch in den Alpen einmal echte, durchtrainierte Wanderer im Alter 60+ an.
Die gehen ihrem Hobby ernsthaft nach und erzählen vor der Kamera nicht so einen Blödsinn. Und die stoßen sich auch nicht an anderen Sportsleuten, egal ob die auf dem Bike oder den Wanderschuhen unterwegs sind.
Es sind immer die, die einmal die Woche einen kleine Spaziergang unternehmen, die es nicht ertragen, dass sie dann den Wald mit andere Sportarten teilen sollen.
Ich schäme mich für eine Generation, der ich schon sehr nahe stehe.
Solche Oberlehrer erlebe ich täglich im Job. Die Leute reden viel zu oft über Dinge die sie selten oder nie ernsthaft betrieben oder erlebt haben. Das nervt ungemein und deshalb spreche ich das auch aus.


----------



## HelmutK (6. Dezember 2013)

Heute auf Facebook zum Thema "Jäger"

Jäger kommen aus der Deckung

Der Landesjagdverband äußert sich in einer Pressemitteilung und einen Brief an Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde und fordert die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel. Und erneut wird der Öffentlichkeit nur Sand in die Augen gestreut. Aber lesen wir doch einfach mal, was Experten und Wissenschaftler dazu meinen:

Der Konflikt zwischen dem Schutz des Wildes und dem Erholungsdruck in naturnahen Landschaften entpuppt sich als Konflikt zwischen den Nutzungsinteressen von Jägern und Erholungssuchenden.  Angesichts der Zahlenverhältnisse betroffener Menschen Jäger/Erholungssuchende) wäre eine Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts zur Lösung des Konflikts geradezu absurd. Daher wird von Seiten mancher Jäger versucht, diesen Konflikt als einen Konflikt zwischen Naturschutz und Erholung zu deklarieren. Ein häufig zu beobachtendes Merkmal einer solchen Konfliktvernebelung ist, wenn ganz allgemein von schützenswerten Wildtieren gesprochen wird, anstatt die Arten genauer zu bezeichnen. Mit Wildtieren ist jedoch das jagdbare Wild (Rehe, Hirsche, Gemsen, Enten, etc.) angesprochen. . Der Naturschutz muss sich gegen eine Vereinnahmung durch Nutzungsinteressen verwahren, um nicht seine Glaubwürdigkeit zu verlieren. Die braucht er dringend, wenn es darum geht, die Lebensräume tatsächlich seltener und schutzbedürftiger Tierarten von Freizeitaktivitäten freizuhalten. (Hans-Joachim Schemel, Wilfried Erbguth, Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, 3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, Seite 76/77)

Vor allem die am häufigsten angewandte Jagdmethode Ansitzjagd, bei der durch häufige Beunruhigung des Jagdreviers und geringer Effektivität (10 Ansitze für 1 Schuss) das Wild in dauerndem Stress gehalten wird, ist für die Störung des Biorhythmus verantwortlich. Die außerordentliche Zunahme der Erholungssuchenden und Sporttreibenden, sowie der verkehrstechnischen Erschließung im Wald, hat dagegen deutlich weniger Einfluss auf die Verbissschäden. (Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald, Wildverbiss, http://www.sdw.de/bedrohter-wald/wildverbiss/)

Auffällig ist daher, wer neuerdings den Wald aus ökologischen Gründen dichtmachen will. "Vor allem die Jäger haben ihr Herz für den Naturschutz nur entdeckt, um in Ruhe jagen zu können", vermutet Nabu-Waldexperte Bode. (Der Spiegel http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8760993.html)

An viel befahrenen Wegen kann man beobachten, dass sich das Wild an die Radfahrer bereits gewöhnt hat. Die Tiere wissen mit der Zeit, dass sich der Radfahrer nur auf dem Weg bewegt und verhalten nur kurz, bis der Radfahrer vorbei ist. Die Dauer der Störung ist dabei sogar noch kürzer als beim Fußgänger. (Thomas Wöhrstein, Ökologische Auswirkungen des Mountainbike-Sports, Diplomarbeit an der Universität des Saarlandes, Fachrichtung Geographie, 1993, Seite 91)

Es gibt viele Gründe für und gegen die Jagd und es gibt auch sicherlich berechtigte Interessen der Jäger, aber Jäger sollten sich gut überlegen, ob es ihrer Sache dient, wenn sie sich mit vorgeschobenen Gründen gegen Radfahrer und Mountainbiker positionieren und für diese Einschränkungen fordern. Gegeneinander gräbt man nur Gräben und schafft sich Gegner. Miteinander, liebe Jäger in Baden-Württemberg, geht es auch und es geht so auch viel besser. Eure Verbandskolleginnen und Kollegen in Hessen haben das schon verstanden und sich mit uns und vielen weiteren Verbänden für ein modernes Betretungsrecht und eine gemeinsame Vereinbarung entschieden.

http://www.landesjagdverband.de/sit...4/content/505652/505653_radfahren_im_wald.pdf


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Dezember 2013)

Da müssen wir doch fast dankbar sein, das die Jäger uns bestätigen das die Regelung in BW einmalig ist:
_
"Dabei verbietet das baden-württembergische Landeswaldgesetz seit 1995 das Fahrradfahren auf Waldwegen unter 2 m Breite. Eine solche Regelung ist in Deutschland einmalig"_

Da frägt man sich, wie die Jagd in anderen Bundesländern noch funktionieren kann......


----------



## damage0099 (6. Dezember 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Da frägt man sich, wie die Jagd in anderen Bundesländern noch funktionieren kann......



Ganz einfach: Dort verstehen / respektieren sich Tiere und Jäger....nicht wie hier MTB'er und Wanderer 

Nicht mal die Viecher dort sind so verbohrt


----------



## keroson (6. Dezember 2013)

Heute in der badischen-Zeitung sind eine halbe Seite Leserbriefe zum Thema, schon jemand gesehen?


----------



## keroson (6. Dezember 2013)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/meinung/leserbriefe


----------



## Mx343 (6. Dezember 2013)

Naja sind größtenteils negativ, von zerstören den Waldboden (wie bekommen wir das bloß im Saarland so geregelt) bis hin zu sind alles Rüpel und Steuern und Nummerschildern ist ja alles dabei.


----------



## Stopelhopser (6. Dezember 2013)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Naja sind größtenteils negativ, von zerstören den Waldboden (wie bekommen wir das bloß im Saarland so geregelt) bis hin zu sind alles Rüpel und *Steuern und Nummerschildern *ist ja alles dabei.




Klar, und ausgerechnet die konservative Schweiz hat das schon längst abgeschafft.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velovignette

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist, wie die Industrie die Fahrradmarkt Belebung durch Elektrofahrräder eingefädelt hat. 
Versicherungs-, Helm- und Führerscheinpflicht wurden geschickt umgangen.


----------



## axisofjustice (6. Dezember 2013)

Auch, wenn die digitalen Leserbriefe vermutlich kaum jemand liest, schadet es ja nicht, ein bisschen zu kommentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (6. Dezember 2013)

done


----------



## prince67 (6. Dezember 2013)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Naja sind größtenteils negativ, von zerstören den Waldboden (wie bekommen wir das bloß im Saarland so geregelt) bis hin zu sind alles Rüpel und Steuern und Nummerschildern ist ja alles dabei.


Die, die Nummerschilder und Steuern verlangen, sind dann die, die als erstes und um lautesten meckern, wenn das wirklich kommen sollte. Die müssten dann nämlich für ihr Fahrrad, das die meisten haben und vielleicht 1-2mal in Jahr für einen Sontagsausflug rausholen, genau so zahlen, wie wir, die ständig fahren und viel Geld für unser Hobby ausgeben.


----------



## pndrev (7. Dezember 2013)

Korrekt.

Wenn ich zu meinem 4000â¬ Bike noch 20â¬ im Jahr zahle, dafÃ¼r das Bike irgendwo registriert werden muss und dadurch unter UmstÃ¤nden schwerer klaubar wird - ich wÃ¼rde sofort zahlen. Und wenn dann das Geld noch in die Verbesserung des Radwegenetzes verwendet werden wÃ¼rde, umso besser.

(Das wÃ¤ren 0,5% des Kaufpreises im Jahr, da gebe ich mehr fÃ¼r die monatliche Wartung aus. Im Gegenzug sind das 10% des Kaufpreises von Baumarkt-TrekkingrÃ¤dern. Diese Regelung wÃ¼rde uns IMO also noch am wenigstens treffen. Zahlen frei erfunden.)


----------



## Freeride Bührer (7. Dezember 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Wenn ich zu meinem 4000Â Bike noch 20Â im Jahr zahle, dafÃ¼r das Bike irgendwo registriert werden muss und dadurch unter UmstÃ¤nden schwerer klaubar wird - ich wÃ¼rde sofort zahlen. Und wenn dann das Geld noch in die Verbesserung des Radwegenetzes verwendet werden wÃ¼rde, umso besser.
> 
> (Das wÃ¤ren 0,5% des Kaufpreises im Jahr, da gebe ich mehr fÃ¼r die monatliche Wartung aus. Im Gegenzug sind das 10% des Kaufpreises von Baumarkt-TrekkingrÃ¤dern. Diese Regelung wÃ¼rde uns IMO also noch am wenigstens treffen. Zahlen frei erfunden.)




Von mir aus auch 50Â inkl. Bike Diebstahl
Versicherung 
und ich bin dabei ð


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Dezember 2013)

Da wir gerade beim Thema Geld sind und die Summe von 20 - 50 Euro im Raum steht.

Habt Ihr schon einmal über eine DIMB Mitgliedschaft nachgedacht?

Wir bieten zwar keine Bikeversicherung. Die wäre für 20.- auch sehr schwer bekommen.

Aber wir bemühen uns nach Kräften, die Bedingungen für das Biken zu verbessern. Und neben allem ehrenamtlichen Engagement. Flyer, Plakate, Fahrtkosten usw. für die W2MR Kampagne summieren sich jetzt schon im 4 stelligen Bereich. 

Denkt bitte einmal darüber nach. Auch gut geeignet als Weihnachtgeschenk für die ganze Familie.

http://dimb.de/ueber-uns/mitglied-werden


Und wer sich nicht festlegen will. Es gibt auch unseren Spendenfonds.
http://www.dimb.de/online-spenden

ciao heiko


----------



## pndrev (7. Dezember 2013)

Sind wir (meine Freundin und ich) schon seit einiger Zeit.


----------



## Goiskopf (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese hier im Thread schon ziemlich lange "still" mit, da ich als aktiver Übungsleiter und weiteren "Ehrenämtern" in einem MTB-Verein "geschlagen" bin.
Somit habe ich natürlich auch deshalb ein gesteigertes Interessen am Ausgang dieser Problematik, die zwar ja Privat jeden von uns trifft, aber die vielen Trainer und Übungsleiter in der Ausübung Ihrer ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeit noch viel "verantwortlicher" auf diese Problematik stoßen könnten...denn ganz klar...mit meinen Kids bin ich im Training in aller Regel ILLEGAL unterwegs, und wie es bei einem Unfall und den damit verbundenen versicherungstechnischen Fragen ausgeht...will ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen...
Jedenfalls habe ich, da ich im Einzugsgebiet des GEA wohne, dem Herrn Conzelmann, nach seiner "nicht sehr vorteilhaften" Berichterstattung mal ein wenig meine Meinung dazu geschrieben, und folgenden Antwort erhalten.
Ich denke, es ist für viele hier Interessant und nur fair, auch dieses hier zu veröffentlichen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Goiskopf,
> 
> vielen Dank  für Ihre Mail. Herr Conzelmann ist zurzeit im Urlaub, deshalb antworte ich Ihnen.
> 
> ...



Und hier noch der besagte Bericht:

Anhang anzeigen 02.11.2013.gea.ges.soregio.14.pdf

Ich denke trotzallem, der Bericht von Herrn Conzelmann ist nicht gut und durchdacht geschrieben, und bietet, wie wir gesehen haben, für uns erhebliche Angriffpunkte, schon Allein die Zusammenstellung des Bildmaterials, aber wir trotzallem mit Herrn Conzelmann nicht unbedingt einen "Gegner" vor uns haben.

Ciao 
Goiskopf


----------



## Freeride Bührer (8. Dezember 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Da wir gerade beim Thema Geld sind und die Summe von 20 - 50 Euro im Raum steht.
> 
> Habt Ihr schon einmal über eine DIMB Mitgliedschaft nachgedacht?
> 
> ...



Done


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Dezember 2013)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Ich denke trotzallem, der Bericht von Herrn Conzelmann ist nicht gut und durchdacht geschrieben, und bietet, wie wir gesehen haben, für uns erhebliche Angriffpunkte, schon Allein die Zusammenstellung des Bildmaterials, aber wir trotzallem mit Herrn Conzelmann nicht unbedingt einen "Gegner" vor uns haben.



Der Zeitungsbericht, das Interview und die Facebookkommentare waren uns bekannt. 
Siehe auch hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11161847&postcount=32

Den Bericht hatten wir auch auf der DIMB Seite verlinked.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/645-bawue-medienberichte

Der Kommentar von Herrn Conzelmann habe ich nicht gekannt und nur durch dein PDF Anhang anzeigen 263490 gelesen. Also da äußert er sich doch sehr vernünftig.

Ich finde es sehr gut das du bei deiner Zeitung nachgehakt hast. Gerade der GEA hatte ja auf unsere FB Kommentare reagiert und das rechne ich den Redakteuren hoch an. Mal sehen, vieleicht kommt in Kürze ja nochmal was Positives.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (8. Dezember 2013)

ich weiß echt nicht, was dich an dem bericht auf die palme gebracht hat @ goiskopf. imho ist er doch mehr als objektiv.


----------



## pezolived (9. Dezember 2013)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Und hier noch der besagte Bericht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 263490
> 
> Ich denke trotzallem, der Bericht von Herrn Conzelmann ist nicht gut und durchdacht geschrieben, und bietet, wie wir gesehen haben, für uns erhebliche Angriffpunkte, schon Allein die Zusammenstellung des Bildmaterials, aber wir trotzallem mit Herrn Conzelmann nicht unbedingt einen "Gegner" vor uns haben.



Was ich lese ist an Objektivität und Ausgewogenheit nicht zu überbieten. "Zusammenstellung des Bildmaterials"  Es gibt nur ein einziges Foto. Hast du vielleicht den falschen Artikel verlinkt?


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Dezember 2013)

Hab es auch erst nicht verstanden. Es ist missverständlich formuliert: der angehängte Bericht ist der, den der Kollege / die Kollegin von Herrn Conzelmann als "Beweis" für die Neutralität der Berichterstattung erwähnte. Der bike-kritische Bericht ist nicht verlinkt.


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Dezember 2013)

Und noch ein schönes Video zum Thema "das arme Wild" 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=339_1386534461


----------



## Goiskopf (9. Dezember 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Hab es auch erst nicht verstanden. Es ist missverständlich formuliert: der angehängte Bericht ist der, den der Kollege / die Kollegin von Herrn Conzelmann als "Beweis" für die Neutralität der Berichterstattung erwähnte. Der bike-kritische Bericht ist nicht verlinkt.



Guten Morgen!
es ist offensichtlich tatsächlich missverständlich.
Meine Reaktion bezog sich zunächst auf diesen Bricht:
http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen/reutlingen/freizeit+wegewarte+contra+mountainbiker.3462059.htm
danach kam dann die Antwort des Kollegen von Herrn Conzelmann mit dem PDF im Anhang als "Beweis"

Jetzt müsst es klar sein...sorry für die Verwirrung!

Ciao Sven


----------



## powderJO (9. Dezember 2013)

ok, jetzt ist deine aufregung zumindest etwas nachvollziehbarer, wobei ich den artikel auch nicht wirklich als schlimm empfand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfkissen (9. Dezember 2013)

wenn biken auf trails ja sooo gefährlich ist, warum gibt es dann überhaupt noch Autos?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Euu2QRIuEPk
Der stärkere und schnellere muss immer auf den schwächeren und langsameren Rücksicht nehmen.
Jetzt müssen das die Politiker nur noch kapieren.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (9. Dezember 2013)

Was ich komisch finde , bei uns war
Jetzt zum zweiten mal  eine groÃe Treibjagt. Ich dachte die Tiere dÃ¼rfen
In Winter nicht erschreckt werden .
ð


----------



## arise (9. Dezember 2013)

nicht nur in deiner gegend ! Hier war am samstag auch das große treiben.....besonders toll war auch das das ganze bis 14:00 gehen sollte und dann die waldwege wieder befahrbar seien...14:30 sasen immernoch so einige jäger mit dem gewehr im anschlag  ! Einige jagdgesellschafften lassen sich ja wildtiere durch halb deutschland karren um sie dann .......wenns eigene revier nichgsmehr hergibt.


----------



## martinos (9. Dezember 2013)

dürfen Wildschweine in Ba-Wü auf Waldwegen < 2 Meter überhaupt rumlaufen? 

Falls ja: sauerei, die machen doch die ganzen schönen Trails kaputt


----------



## Magico80 (10. Dezember 2013)

Treibjagt? Gabs neulich in HH auch eine. Organisiert vom Senat für geladene "Promis" aus diversen Bereichen zum "Spass" haben. Das ganze wurde versucht zu vertuschen, Gästeliste wurde aus angst vor Tierschützern geheim gehalten. Und als Krönung noch: Das ganze auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers....


----------



## Muckymu (10. Dezember 2013)

verbort aus Prinzip erscheinen mir die Herren nicht.
Aber so richtig mit dem Thema vertraut auch nicht.

https://www.facebook.com/Jagdverban...fset=0&total_comments=5&notif_t=share_comment


----------



## damage0099 (10. Dezember 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> verbort aus Prinzip erscheinen mir die Herren nicht.



mir schon


----------



## powderJO (10. Dezember 2013)

wie jede lobby kämpfen auch die jäger so gut sie können. da sie nicht auf belegbare fakten zurückgreifen können, versuchen sie es halt mit dem widerkäuen von längst wiederlegten behauptungen. es liegt an uns, dagegen anzutreten und sie als die propagnda zu enttarnen, die sie sind.


----------



## Muckymu (10. Dezember 2013)

ich hab die Jäger wohl zu wohlwollend betrachtet.

http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/burladingen/Jaeger-schleift-Hund-fast-zu-Tode;art1158613,2348532


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Dezember 2013)

hier kann man bei den Jägern ein paar Kommentare hinterlassen.

http://blog.natuerlich-jagd.de/baden-wurttemberg-diskussion-um-„zwei-meter-regelung/


und hier 

https://www.facebook.com/Jagdverban...fset=0&total_comments=5&notif_t=share_comment

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (10. Dezember 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ich hab die Jäger wohl zu wohlwollend betrachtet.
> 
> [/www.swp.de/hechingen/lokalerladingen/Jaeger-schleift-Hund-fast-zu-Tode;art1158613,2348532[/url]



Ein treuherziger Goldi, ich kenne keinen der wirklich Jagdtrieb hat... Habe selbst einen Labrador, da kommt richtig Wut auf bei solchen Geschichten.


----------



## client (10. Dezember 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ich hab die Jäger wohl zu wohlwollend betrachtet.
> 
> http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/burladingen/Jaeger-schleift-Hund-fast-zu-Tode;art1158613,2348532


Wer in diesem Land ein extremes Sonderrecht, wie den Waffenbesitz- und gebrauch genießt, der MUSS ganz besonders friedfertig, liberal und rücksichtsvoll auftreten.
Wer seine Gefühle und ganz besonders seine Macht nicht im Griff hat, dem sollte sofort die Waffe auf Lebzeiten entzogen werden.
Leider kenne ich aus meiner Schulzeit, aus diversen Firmen und innerhalb meiner Kundschaft auch einige Jäger die ganz gehörig einen an der Waf.... haben, was den Umgang mit Mitarbeiter, Kollegen oder anderen Bürgern angeht.
Ich bezweifel schon lange, dass die "Zulassung" zum Jäger mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Mauscheleien und Kontakte sind vermutlich die wichtigsten Kriterien um mit einer Waffen den Wald unsicher zu machen.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Dezember 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ok, jetzt ist deine aufregung zumindest etwas nachvollziehbarer, wobei ich den artikel auch nicht wirklich als schlimm empfand.



Naja, neben der Stimmungsmache per Bildauswahl (fleißige wegpflegende Wanderer vs. Biker im Sprung bei einem Rennen) ist doch allein der letzte Absatz ist ein Riesen-Rückschritt in der öffentlichen Diskussion: _"Auf den »Singletrails« prallen zwei Welten aufeinander: Wanderer und Wegewarte auf der einen, Mountainbiker auf der anderen Seite. Platz gibt es im Begegnungsverkehr aber nur für eine Gruppe. "_

Im Artikel zuvor zitiert Herr Conzelmann noch die Freiburger Studie, nach der er es trotz gemeinsamer Nutzung auch von <2m Wegen keine Konflikte gibt und jetzt schreibt er als scheinbar allgemein gültige Feststellung "Platz gibt es im Begegnungsverkehr aber nur für eine Gruppe."?

Das ist doch reine Klientel-Pfege und hat nichts mit Pluralismus zu tun! Wahrscheinlich gab es zu viel Ärger wegen des ausgewogenen vorherigen Artikels. Das sind aus meiner Sicht genau die Sätze, die aber nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu einer Verbesserung der Stimmung beitragen. Im Gegenteil.

Daher finde ich die Kritik von Goiskopf ebenfalls vollkommen angebracht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Dezember 2013)

Aus bayerischer Sicht: *Im Westen nichts Neues.
*

Nur die Parteizugehörigkeit der Fragesteller und der Antwortenden ändert sich.

... und dass die 2-Meter-Regel wirkungslos sein würde, wusste man schon 1986.


----------



## Muckymu (10. Dezember 2013)

client schrieb:


> Wer in diesem Land ein extremes Sonderrecht, wie den Waffenbesitz- und gebrauch genießt, der MUSS ganz besonders friedfertig, liberal und rücksichtsvoll auftreten.
> Wer seine Gefühle und ganz besonders seine Macht nicht im Griff hat, dem sollte sofort die Waffe auf Lebzeiten entzogen werden.
> Leider kenne ich aus meiner Schulzeit, aus diversen Firmen und innerhalb meiner Kundschaft auch einige Jäger die ganz gehörig einen an der Waf.... haben, was den Umgang mit Mitarbeiter, Kollegen oder anderen Bürgern angeht.
> Ich bezweifel schon lange, dass die "Zulassung" zum Jäger mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Mauscheleien und Kontakte sind vermutlich die wichtigsten Kriterien um mit einer Waffen den Wald unsicher zu machen.



Was macht so ein Charakter wohl, wenn er sich über Biker aufregt?


----------



## janmethner (10. Dezember 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ich hab die Jäger wohl zu wohlwollend betrachtet.
> 
> http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/burladingen/Jaeger-schleift-Hund-fast-zu-Tode;art1158613,2348532



Tja, wer auf arme, wehrlose Tiere schießen kann, der hat eben kein Gewissen! Schon gar nicht einem Tier gegenüber. 
Verdammtes Pack! Die müssen WIRKLICH raus aus den Wäldern! Wenn es wirklich mal eine Überpopulation an Wild geben sollte, kann ein Förster das auch durch ein paar Abschüsse regeln, wenn man ihm das erlaubt. Dafür brauchts keine Jäger. 
Jäger sind einfach nur Menschen, deren Hobby (also deren Spaß!!) es ist, Tiere zu töten! So wie wir biken gehen, gehen die Tiere töten! Das kanns doch nicht sein! Und diese Menschen behaupten, WIR würden dem Wild schaden....kranke, perverse Welt! 
Und - es gab ja schon Zwischenfälle zwischen Bikern und Jägern, bei denen um ein Haar auf den Biker geschossen worden wäre. Zum Glück ist das noch nicht passiert - aber meiner Meinung nach ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der erste Biker verletzt oder gar erschossen wird. 
Der Schritt vom Tier zum Menschen ist VERDAMMT klein.....


----------



## aka (10. Dezember 2013)

Blah ...
Verzapf deinen Unsinn doch in einem eigenen thread, hier geht jedenfalls um die 2m Regel und nicht um Verunglimpfung von Jägern.


----------



## Muckymu (10. Dezember 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Blah ...
> Verzapf deinen Unsinn doch in einem eigenen thread, hier geht jedenfalls um die 2m Regel und nicht um Verunglimpfung von Jägern.



Übersehen, dass die Jäger einen Beitrag zur 2m Regel geleistet haben?
Wir unterhalten uns lediglich über die Glaubwürdigkeit selbiger Vereinigung.
Und weil das Leben hart ist, lockern wir es mit etwas Verallgemeinerungen und Pauschalierungen auf.

Du könntest auch etwas lockerer werden...


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Dezember 2013)

Allerdings haben wir es nicht nötig uns auf deren Niveau zu begeben, da wir, anders als sie, sachlich und belegbar argumentieren können.

Das gilt im Übrigen nicht nur für die Jägerschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (10. Dezember 2013)

> hier geht jedenfalls um die 2m Regel und nicht um Verunglimpfung von Jägern



 Unterschrieben!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Dezember 2013)

aka schrieb:


> hier geht jedenfalls um die 2m Regel und nicht um Verunglimpfung von Jägern.


----------



## TTT (10. Dezember 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Tja, wer auf arme, wehrlose Tiere schießen kann, der hat eben kein Gewissen! Schon gar nicht einem Tier gegenüber.
> Verdammtes Pack! Die müssen WIRKLICH raus aus den Wäldern! Wenn es wirklich mal eine Überpopulation an Wild geben sollte, kann ein Förster das auch durch ein paar Abschüsse regeln, wenn man ihm das erlaubt. Dafür brauchts keine Jäger.
> Jäger sind einfach nur Menschen, deren Hobby (also deren Spaß!!) es ist, Tiere zu töten! So wie wir biken gehen, gehen die Tiere töten! Das kanns doch nicht sein! Und diese Menschen behaupten, WIR würden dem Wild schaden....kranke, perverse Welt!



Bla, bla, bla...

Die meisten, die so daherreden, essen beim Mac Kotz nen Hamburger, Fleisch von Tieren unter artfremden Verhältnissen gehalten und unter bestialischen Bedingungen getötet...
Da ist mir ein Jäger allemal lieber, der ein Tier schießt, daß bis dahin artgerecht gelebt hat und getötet von einem Menschen, der selber sieht, was es für das Tier bedeutet hat zu sterben...

Sorry aber mich kotzt diese Selbstgerechtigkeit an!

Nichts desto Trotz kann man natürlich mit diesem Beispiel genauso Stimmung gegen die Jäger machen, wie die es mit verlogenen Argumenten gegen uns machen!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Dezember 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Nichts desto Trotz kann man natürlich mit diesem Beispiel genauso Stimmung gegen die Jäger machen, wie die es mit verlogenen Argumenten gegen uns machen!




Kann man, muss man aber nicht. 
Die müssen Stimmung machen. 
Wir haben die guten Argumente.


----------



## janmethner (11. Dezember 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Bla, bla, bla...
> 
> Die meisten, die so daherreden, essen beim Mac Kotz nen Hamburger, Fleisch von Tieren unter artfremden Verhältnissen gehalten und unter bestialischen Bedingungen getötet...
> Da ist mir ein Jäger allemal lieber, der ein Tier schießt, daß bis dahin artgerecht gelebt hat und getötet von einem Menschen, der selber sieht, was es für das Tier bedeutet hat zu sterben...
> ...



Es ist doch ein Unterschied, ob ich Tiere töte, um sie zu essen oder ob ich Tiere just for fun töte! Massentierhaltung sehe ich genauso kritisch - absolut. Aber das ist wenigstens noch zur Fleischgewinnung. 
Jäger essen zwar auch einen Teil des erlegten Wildes, aber viele Tiere werden einfach nur zum Spaß abgeknallt. Das sind ja schon so viele, dass die Wälder regelrecht leergeschossen werden, so dass zu großen Treibjagden extra Tiere von woanders rangeschafft werden müssen! 
Was das noch mit Naturschutz oder Pflege des Waldes zu tun hat, frage ich mich wirklich! 
Und ich frage mich, was das für Menschen sind, die Spaß daran haben, Tiere zu töten! Wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt (Überpopulation) oder mal eines oder zwei, um es zu essen - völlig ok. Der Mensch isst nun mal Fleisch - und da gebe ich dir recht....dann lieber ein Tier, das bis zu seinem Tod in Freiheit in der Natur gelebt hat. 
Aber einfach just for fun Tiere zu töten, geht für mich überhaupt nicht! Und dann erzählen diese Menschen uns Bikern, dass WIR dem Wild schaden....das ist einfach nur krank, pervers und verlogen!


----------



## make65 (11. Dezember 2013)

Also ich kenn in unserer Gegend (Freiburg) ein paar Jäger, und hier geht niemand "Just for Fun" auf die Jagd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Dezember 2013)

Wir sollten uns darüber im Klaren sein, dass derartige Diskussionen im Hinblick auf die 2-Meter-Regel genau gar nichts bringen.


----------



## Athabaske (11. Dezember 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> ...Das sind ja schon so viele, dass die Wälder regelrecht leergeschossen werden, so dass zu großen Treibjagden extra Tiere von woanders rangeschafft werden müssen!...


...stimmt so nicht.

Wildschäden durch zu hohen Bestand:



> Eine überhöhte Wilddichte ist die häufigste Ursache für Verbiss- und  Schälschäden. Eine für den Wirtschaftswald durchschnittlich tragbare  Dichte von Rehwild liegt bei ungefähr 8 Stück pro 100 ha, bei Rotwild  ca. 1-2 pro 100 ha. Unzureichende Jagd oder ungünstige Abschusspläne  bewirken, dass Wilddichten von bis zu 20 Stück Rehwild pro 100 ha  durchaus anzutreffen sind.


----------



## axisofjustice (11. Dezember 2013)

> Es ist doch ein Unterschied, ob ich Tiere töte, um sie zu essen oder ob ich Tiere just for fun töte



So klar ist der Unterschied nicht. Wenn im Sommer Deutschlands Bierbäuche mit der "Grillsaison" beginnen und sich jeden Samstag Abend kiloweise Industriefleisch in den Rachen stopfen, ist das dann überlebenswichtiges "Essen" oder just for fun oder beides oder wie oder was?

Da ich auf diese rhetorische Frage keine Antwort erwarte, schließe ich mich den anderen an: lasst uns doch zum Thema zurückkehren.


----------



## keroson (11. Dezember 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...stimmt so nicht.
> 
> Wildschäden durch zu hohen Bestand:



Der Link ist richtig gut: 


> Vor allem die am häufigsten angewandte Jagdmethode Ansitzjagd, bei der durch häufige Beunruhigung des Jagdreviers und geringer Effektivität (10 Ansitze für 1 Schuss) das Wild in dauerndem Stress gehalten wird, ist für die Störung des Biorhythmus verantwortlich. Die außerordentliche Zunahme der Erholungssuchenden und Sporttreibenden, sowie der verkehrstechnischen Erschließung im Wald, hat dagegen deutlich weniger Einfluss auf die Verbissschäden.


----------



## arise (11. Dezember 2013)

der zu hohe wildbestand in vielen revieren kommt oft durch das zufüttern der jäger ! Oft wird regelmäsig zuviel zugefüttert was zu mehr nachwuchs führt. Klar als jäger will man ja auch anständig jagen ;-)! So wie wir singletrails fahren wollen.

Nu aber wieder zur 2m regel


----------



## Athabaske (12. Dezember 2013)

...nur dass wir weder andere schaden, wenn wir uns dabei an die Regeln halten.

...nur dass wir nicht andere aus dem Wald verbannen wollen um unserem Hobby ungestÃ¶rt nachgehen zu kÃ¶nnen.

...nur dass wir nicht unter zuviel Singletrail, sondern unter zu wenig leiden.

satte Schwarzkittel



> [FONT="]  Untersuchungen der Wildforschungsstelle Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg ermittelten  eine durchschnittliche ZufÃ¼hrung von 136 kg Futter pro erlegtes  Wildschwein â mehr als das Tier wiegt[/FONT]


----------



## martinos (12. Dezember 2013)

wird Zeit, dass mal wieder jemand ne Petition auflegt, dann brauchen wir nicht mehr über die Jäger diskutieren 


Wäre doch gut, wenn wir uns mit MTBiken im Wald beschäftigen anstatt mit der Jagd, oder?


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Dezember 2013)

Wie auch bei uns gibt es auch bei den Jägern schwarze Schafe, aber eben auch nicht NUR schwarze Schafe, wie es hier teilweise gerne dargestellt wird, so wie ja auch die Gegenseite uns gerne als 95% Rowdies darstellt. Das ist einfach eine schwarz-weiß Sicht und Haltung, die uns nicht weiterbringt. Weder von der einen noch von der anderen Seite. Klar, gibt es die Status- und Gesellschafts-Jagden, für die das Wild vorher angekarrt wird. Es gibt aber eben auch die Feld-, Wald- und Wiesen-Jäger, die ganz vernünftig, seit Generationen mit viel Sinn und Verstand sowie Bewusstsein für den lokalen Wildbestand jagen, freiwillig die Tierarten schonen, denen es gerade nicht so gut geht etc. und das Wild, dass sie töten, auch verzehren.

Was geht denn sonst so?  
Geht noch einer Biken bei den Temperaturen?  
Oder haben die anderen Waldbewohner und -nutzer im Winterhalbjahr _endlich_ Ruhe vor uns?


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Dezember 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> wird Zeit, dass mal wieder jemand ne Petition auflegt, dann brauchen wir nicht mehr über die Jäger diskutieren



-> https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/legale-mountainbike-strecken-fuer-innsbruck


----------



## Athabaske (12. Dezember 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wie auch bei uns gibt es auch bei den Jägern schwarze Schafe, aber eben auch nicht NUR schwarze Schafe, wie es hier teilweise gerne dargestellt wird, so wie ja auch die Gegenseite uns gerne als 95% Rowdies darstellt. Das ist einfach eine schwarz-weiß Sicht und Haltung, die uns nicht weiterbringt. Weder von der einen noch von der anderen Seite. Klar, gibt es die Status- und Gesellschafts-Jagden, für die das Wild vorher angekarrt wird. Es gibt aber eben auch die Feld-, Wald- und Wiesen-Jäger, die ganz vernünftig, seit Generationen mit viel Sinn und Verstand sowie Bewusstsein für den lokalen Wildbestand jagen, freiwillig die Tierarten schonen, denen es gerade nicht so gut geht etc. und das Wild, dass sie töten, auch verzehren.
> 
> Was geht denn sonst so?
> Geht noch einer Biken bei den Temperaturen?
> Oder haben die anderen Waldbewohner und -nutzer im Winterhalbjahr _endlich_ Ruhe vor uns?


...nein, erst gestern war ich mit dem Rad unterwegs. Dem Omega sei es gedankt verschwende ich keinen Gedanken an Wintersport im Moment.

Was genau ist denn so falsch daran Leuten, die alles daran setzen uns auf Grund fadenscheiniger Argumente aus dem Wald fern halten zu wollen, den Spiegel vorzuhalten?

Darüberhinaus rechtfertigen sie ihr eigenes Tun mit ebenso fadenscheinigen Argumenten.

Wohlgemerkt, es spricht nichts gegen die Jagd ansich. Aber man sollte ehrlich zugeben, dass die Zustände in unseren Wäldern nahelegen die derzeit ausgeübten Praktiken sind mit verantwortlich für die Schäden am Wald.

Beispiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Dezember 2013)

Wenn schon die Jägerschaft hier thematisiert wird, dann doch bitte mit Bezug zur 2-Meter-Regel oder wenigstens zum Betretungsrecht. Alles andere ist der Sache nicht dienlich.

Konsument.at 
Gesperrte Waldwege vom 01.10.2000

Cartoon zum Thema Wegefreiheit

Wegefreiheit: Was darf man im Wald? vom 18.04.2011


----------



## pezolived (12. Dezember 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn so falsch daran Leuten, die alles daran setzen uns auf Grund fadenscheiniger Argumente aus dem Wald fern halten zu wollen, den Spiegel vorzuhalten?



Spiegel vorhalten ist okay, das Verhalten der Gegenseite zu übernehmen jedoch nicht. "Benimm dich nicht wie ein Erwachsener!" haben wir uns früher immer zugerufen, wenn einer in diese Falle zu tappen drohte. 
Die Jagd gehört weit länger zum Menschen und zur menschlichen Kultur als das Radfahren, läßt sich sogar zurückverfolgen bis zu der Zeit, da unsere Vorfahren gelernt haben, die Vorderbeine in der Luft zu halten. Wir sind eine der Parteien im Wald, die Jäger eine andere. Punkt. Alle müssen miteinander auskommen. Dazu ist es nicht notwendig, daß der eine gut findet, was der andere tut. Im Gegenteil. Wer hier anfängt, irgendwelche verquarsten Ideologien in die Diskussion hineinzuwurschteln, bloß weil es ihm in der aktuellen Schlacht gerade nützlich erscheint, der wird vielleicht die Schlacht gewinnen (obwohl ich auch daran zweifele), den Krieg jedoch verlieren. Von der moralischen Ächtung der Jagd führt ein direkter Weg zum Veggie-Day und von dort aus weiter zu einer Gesellschaft, in der jeder jedem mit der größten Selbstverständlichkeit in die entlegensten, persönlichsten, privatesten und intimsten Lebensbereiche glaubt hineinreden zu dürfen. Das sind dann aber keine guten Voraussetzungen für Minderheiten jedweder Art, ihre Rechte durchzusetzen. Insbesondere wird man damit keine 2m-Regel los.


----------



## powderJO (12. Dezember 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Spiegel vorhalten ist okay, das Verhalten der Gegenseite zu übernehmen jedoch nicht. "Benimm dich nicht wie ein Erwachsener!" haben wir uns früher immer zugerufen, wenn einer in diese Falle zu tappen drohte.
> Die Jagd gehört weit länger zum Menschen und zur menschlichen Kultur als das Radfahren, läßt sich sogar zurückverfolgen bis zu der Zeit, da unsere Vorfahren gelernt haben, die Vorderbeine in der Luft zu halten. Wir sind eine der Parteien im Wald, die Jäger eine andere. Punkt. Alle müssen miteinander auskommen. Dazu ist es nicht notwendig, daß der eine gut findet, was der andere tut. Im Gegenteil. Wer hier anfängt, irgendwelche verquarsten Ideologien in die Diskussion hineinzuwurschteln, bloß weil es ihm in der aktuellen Schlacht gerade nützlich erscheint, der wird vielleicht die Schlacht gewinnen (obwohl ich auch daran zweifele), den Krieg jedoch verlieren. Von der moralischen Ächtung der Jagd führt ein direkter Weg zum Veggie-Day und von dort aus weiter zu einer Gesellschaft, in der jeder jedem mit der größten Selbstverständlichkeit in die entlegensten, persönlichsten, privatesten und intimsten Lebensbereiche glaubt hineinreden zu dürfen. Das sind dann aber keine guten Voraussetzungen für Minderheiten jedweder Art, ihre Rechte durchzusetzen. Insbesondere wird man damit keine 2m-Regel los.




+1

dazu kommt, dass die meisten jäger überhaupt kein problem mit uns haben. genauso wie die meisten wanderer auch kein problem mit uns haben. wenn wir wollen, dass diese "meisten" auf die betonköpfe, die in den vertretungen leider oft noch an den entscheidungshebeln sitzen, in unserem sinne druck aufbauen, hilft es gar nicht, wenn wir sie alle in einen topf werfen und draufdreschen.


----------



## Athabaske (12. Dezember 2013)

@pezolived:

nur noch eine Anmerkung, ich habe mich nicht über die Jagd prinzipiell geäußert oder einen wie auch immer gearteten moralischen Aspekt - es gibt keinen Grund gleich zum veggieday zu greifen.

Ein letzter Versuch. Wir sollen aus vorgeblichen Natur- bzw Wildschutzgründen aus dem Wald bleiben. Wer aber die Tiere im Wald geradezu mästet und dann behauptet er müsse zur Bestandsregulierung auf die Jagd gehen, ist zumindest unaufrichtig. Ich behaupte ja auch nicht zur Aufrechterhaltung des Waldwegenetzes zum Mountainbiken zu gehen.

Ist das nun soweit verständlich ausgedrückt? Ansonsten habe ich nichts gegen die Jagd oder die Jäger.


----------



## pezolived (12. Dezember 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja auch nicht zur Aufrechterhaltung des Waldwegenetzes zum Mountainbiken zu gehen.



Obwohl das durchaus ein Argument wäre!  Ein Weg wächst dann zu und wird von der Natur zurückgeholt, wenn er nicht benutzt wird. Dann kann man ihn entweder unter Stöhnen ehrenamtlich, altruistisch, gauwegewartig wieder freischneiden oder man sorgt einfach dafür, daß er häufiger frequentiert wird. Das ließe sich z.B. einfachst dadurch erreichen, indem man anderen Nutzergruppen den Zutritt gestattet. Also dem SAV könntest du damit durchaus kommen. 

Was die Jagd anbelangt, sind wir uns doch weitgehend einig. Wie wir unsere Tätigkeit ausüben, da wollen wir uns nicht reinquatschen lassen - oder wenn, dann nur wohlbegründet. Wenn die Wanderer uns dazu anhalten, die Wege nicht kaputt zu fräsen, schreddern, bremsen, dann haben sie dafür gute Gründe, weil sie von den Folgen direkt betroffen sind. Die Jäger hingegen können doch tun und lassen, was sie wollen, es betrifft uns nicht. Wir sind Radler - keine Jagdaufsicht, keine Umweltschutzorganisation und es gibt keinerlei Indiz für irgendwelche waidmännischen Kompetenzen auf unserer Seite. 

Wenn hingegen von der Jägerschaft irgendwelche fadenscheinige und unhaltbare Argumente gegen uns vorgebracht werden, dann müssen wir die natürlich parieren - aber eben mit besseren Gegenargumenten bezogen auf unser Tun und nicht dadurch, daß wir das Tun der Gegenseite pauschal in Frage stellen.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Dezember 2013)

Zeit für Polemik...
---
_Es wäre zumindest einen Versuch wert, auf einfach gestrickte Scheinargumente mit gleichwertigen Behauptungen zu antworten.

Der Ansatz..., die Diskussion über die 2-Meter-Regel endlich und ganz anschaulich auf das Niveau von Alexander Bonde, des SAV und der anderen Befürworter der 2-Meter-Regel herunterzubrechen, könnte erfolgversprechend sein. Vielleicht haben die Gegner der 2-Meter-Regel bislang schlicht den Fehler gemacht, sich zu stark mit Sachargumenten und bürgerrechtlichen Bedenken aufzuhalten.
Aber warum sollte man überhaupt versuchen, jemandem, der bewusst unsachlich argumentiert, sachlich zu antworten?

Das argumentative Niveau der Befürworter der 2-Meter-Regel lässt sich kaum besser umschreiben als durch Slogans wie Dieser Wanderer müsste ohne die 2-Meter-Regel sterben  das ist zwar gelogen, aber wen interessiert schon die Wahrheit?

Wer das jetzt platt findet, hat nicht begriffen, dass die Argumentation der Befürworter der 2-Meter-Regel genau auf diese Art und Weise funktioniert. Es werden nämlich Kausalzusammenhänge behauptet, die entweder nachweislich nicht bestehen oder für die es keine ausreichenden Anhaltspunkte gibt.

So funktioniert die innenpolitische Diskussion und Entscheidungsfindung leider seit jeher. Der Deutsche Anwaltverein hat vor zwei Jahren deshalb vor einer experimentellen Gesetzgebung gewarnt. Eine Warnung die ungehört verhallte.

Auf keinem Feld der LandesPolitik wird derzeit so unsachlich argumentiert wie beim Thema Betretungsrecht. Verdrängungsängste werden geschürt, um der Öffentlichkeit Maßnahmen wie die 2-Meter-Regel schmackhaft zu machen, die sich aber aber gerade zum Zweck des Naturschutzes und der Konfliktvermeidung nicht eignen. Die Mär von den Unfällen mit Wanderern wird uns in diesem Zusammenhang immer wieder aufs Neue aufgetischt._
----
Idee von Richard Gutjahr, Text von Thomas Stadler, Verfremdungen in rot von mir
Das Original beschäftigt sich allerdings mit einem wichtigeren Thema und ist hier zu finden:
http://www.carta.info/67778/haben-wir-bislang-falsch-uber-die-vorratsdatenspeicherung-diskutiert/


----------



## janmethner (13. Dezember 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> Spiegel vorhalten ist okay, das Verhalten der Gegenseite zu übernehmen jedoch nicht. "Benimm dich nicht wie ein Erwachsener!" haben wir uns früher immer zugerufen, wenn einer in diese Falle zu tappen drohte.
> Die Jagd gehört weit länger zum Menschen und zur menschlichen Kultur als das Radfahren, läßt sich sogar zurückverfolgen bis zu der Zeit, da unsere Vorfahren gelernt haben, die Vorderbeine in der Luft zu halten. Wir sind eine der Parteien im Wald, die Jäger eine andere. Punkt. Alle müssen miteinander auskommen. Dazu ist es nicht notwendig, daß der eine gut findet, was der andere tut. Im Gegenteil. Wer hier anfängt, irgendwelche verquarsten Ideologien in die Diskussion hineinzuwurschteln, bloß weil es ihm in der aktuellen Schlacht gerade nützlich erscheint, der wird vielleicht die Schlacht gewinnen (obwohl ich auch daran zweifele), den Krieg jedoch verlieren. Von der moralischen Ächtung der Jagd führt ein direkter Weg zum Veggie-Day und von dort aus weiter zu einer Gesellschaft, in der jeder jedem mit der größten Selbstverständlichkeit in die entlegensten, persönlichsten, privatesten und intimsten Lebensbereiche glaubt hineinreden zu dürfen. Das sind dann aber keine guten Voraussetzungen für Minderheiten jedweder Art, ihre Rechte durchzusetzen. Insbesondere wird man damit keine 2m-Regel los.



Also da hast du ja mal alles in einen Topf geworfen. Früher war die Jagd natürlich notwendig. Man musste Tiere jagen, um Fleisch zu bekommen. Massentierhaltung gab es nicht. Höchstens ein paar Bauern, die Viehzucht betrieben haben, aber die konnten auch nicht unbegrenzt schlachten. 
Aber schon im Mittelalter hat sich der Charakter der Jagd von der notwendigen Fleischgewinnung hin zum Vergnügen gewandelt. Sieht man alleine schon daran, dass sie meist das Privileg des Adels war - die Menschen, die WIRKLICH Tiere zum Verzehr hätten jagen müssen, wurden damit ausgeschlossen. Der Adel konnte Fleisch von den Viehzucht betreibenden Bauern UND der Jagd gewinnen....er war nicht allein auf die Jagd angewiesen. Große Treibjagden waren also schon damals eher eine reine Spaßveranstaltung als eine Notwendigkeit. 
Heute, wo es moderne Tierhaltung (nicht nur Massentierhaltung!) gibt, Wild sogar extra gezüchtet wird, um das Fleisch zu gewinnen, braucht es die Jagd nicht mehr. 
Deswegen wäre ich dafür, die Abschussquoten sehr streng zu begrenzen: Es darf nur geschossen werden, wenn eine Überpopulation vorliegt. Zufüttern ist verboten. Jeder Jäger muss zu Beginn der Saison seinen Bestand an Wild beim Forstamt melden und bekommt dann die Erlaubnis über x Abschüsse. Wenn er schießt, muss er am Ende der Saison die Abschüsse angeben und nachweisen, dass er nur die erlaubte Zahl an Tieren geschossen hat. 
So schützt man den Wald vor zu viel Wild, gibt den Jägern eine sinnvolle Aufgabe - aber gleichzeitig unterbindet man das rein hobbymäßige Abknallen von Tieren. 
Nochwas zu der Aussage: "Wende nicht dieselben Waffen an wie die MTB Gegner": Da gebe ich euch recht. Aber der Fall ist beim Thema Jagd auch ganz anders gelagert. Wir Biker schaden weder Mensch noch Tier, wenn wir biken gehen und uns an die Trailrules halten. Das Töten von Tieren über ein sinnvolles Maß hinaus sehe ich dagegen schon als Schaden an der Natur. Und das zu unterbinden, dürfte doch im Interesse aller sein, die gerne draußen in der Natur sind, oder?

Btw....ich bin übrigens für den Veggie-Day. Allerdings nicht als staatliche Auflage, sondern auf freiwilliger Basis. Warum machen die Regierung oder Umweltverbände nicht eine Kampagne, in der sie dafür werben, an einem Tag in der Woche kein Fleisch zu essen. Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, was er tun möchte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Dezember 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Btw....ich bin übrigens für den Veggie-Day. Allerdings nicht als staatliche Auflage, sondern auf freiwilliger Basis. Warum machen die Regierung oder Umweltverbände nicht eine Kampagne, in der sie dafür werben, an einem Tag in der Woche kein Fleisch zu essen. Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, was er tun möchte.



OT, wie gerade zu viel, aber das muss jetzt noch sein.
Wer erst durch Werbung getriggert wird EINMAL die Woche kein Fleisch zu essen, ... Nunja. Ob das was bringt.

Industrielle Produktionsmethoden in der FleischERZEUGUNG ändern sich ganz sicher nicht, wenn maximal 1/7 des Umsatzes verloren gehen.


----------



## pezolived (13. Dezember 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Also da hast du ja mal alles in einen Topf geworfen.



War alles schon drin, in dem Topf - und zwar reingeschmissen von dir, obwohl es da absolut nix drin zu suchen hat. Du darfst über die Jagd, über Fleischkonsum und Essensgewohnheiten gerne denken, wie du willst - allein, es hat nix mit unserem Thema zu tun. Da Thema lautet "Radeln im Walde" und die Frage ist, wie wir das konfliktfrei mit den anderen Interessensgruppen im Wald hinbekommen. Dabei ist es nicht notwendig, Symphatie zu hegen, für das, was die anderen tun, genausowenig wie die Sympathie für unser Treiben hegen müssen. Absolut notwendig ist hingegen, daß man die Daseinsberechtigung der anderen nicht hinterfragt und gerade das, nämlich daß man uns diese Daseinsberechtigung abspricht, das ist ja gerade unser Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (13. Dezember 2013)

pezolived schrieb:


> War alles schon drin, in dem Topf - und zwar reingeschmissen von dir, obwohl es da absolut nix drin zu suchen hat. Du darfst über die Jagd, über Fleischkonsum und Essensgewohnheiten gerne denken, wie du willst - allein, es hat nix mit unserem Thema zu tun. Da Thema lautet "Radeln im Walde" und die Frage ist, wie wir das konfliktfrei mit den anderen Interessensgruppen im Wald hinbekommen. Dabei ist es nicht notwendig, Symphatie zu hegen, für das, was die anderen tun, genausowenig wie die Sympathie für unser Treiben hegen müssen. Absolut notwendig ist hingegen, daß man die Daseinsberechtigung der anderen nicht hinterfragt und gerade das, nämlich daß man uns diese Daseinsberechtigung abspricht, das ist ja gerade unser Problem!


 
Das sehe ich ganz genau so. Man kann sich gerne gegen das Jagen engagieren, eine entsprechende Interessensgruppe bilden o.ä. Aber eine Konstellation "Biker gegen die Jagd" ist sinnfrei und kontraproduktiv


----------



## janmethner (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube aber, dass wir damit eine Menge Unterstützer finden könnten. Natürlich sind unter den Gegnern der Jagd auch solche Chaoten, die Hochsitze umlegen (ich finde das eigentlich ganz gut, da es dem Morden unschuldiger Tiere wenigstens kurz einen Riegel vorschiebt - es ist aber der falsche Weg seine Interessen zu vertreten!) - aber auch viele, denen einfach was am Natur- und Tierschutz liegt.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Dezember 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> @pezolived:
> (...) Wer aber die Tiere im Wald geradezu mästet und dann behauptet er müsse zur Bestandsregulierung auf die Jagd gehen, ist zumindest unaufrichtig.
> Ist das nun soweit verständlich ausgedrückt? (...)



Ja, verständlich, aber Du hast offensichtlich meinen Punkt von oben nicht verstanden: mein Punkt war, dass das ein Schwarz-Weiß-Denken ist, dass uns nicht weiter bringt. Und genau das Denken hast Du jetzt wieder an den Tag gelegt, indem Du den Jägern im Allgemeinen unterstellst, dass sie die Wildtiere mästen. Das ist genauso wie wenn "die anderen" den Bikern im Allgemeinen rücksichtslose Raserei vorwerfen. Und genau auf diese Verallgemeinerungen können wir verzichten, weil wir ja "echte Argumente" haben. Verständlich?

-> aber was bitte ist ein Omega? Und was hat das mit dem Fahren im Winter zu tun? 

  @janmethner: aus allem was Du schreibst, wird deutlich, dass Du ein Problem mit der Jagd hast. Und dieses persönliche Anliegen nimmt hier ganz schön viel Raum ein. Wie hier aber schon mehrfach sehr deutlich geschrieben wurde, ist das hier nicht der "Ich habe was gegen die Jagd"-Thread. Und so wie es auch nicht förderlich ist, wenn wir _gegen_ andere Nutzergruppen argumentieren, ist es ebenso wenig förderlich, wenn wir _gegen_ die Jagd argumentieren. Wir sollten uns auf die Argumentation FÜR unser Anliegen konzentrieren und nicht GEGEN irgendwas anderes. Dafür gibt es sicherlich geeignete andere Foren.

Eine Unterstützung unserer Sache durch Jagdgegner wäre absolut kontra-produktiv, völlig egal ob es viele wären oder nicht.


----------



## TTT (13. Dezember 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Eine Unterstützung unserer Sache durch Jagdgegner wäre absolut kontra-produktiv, völlig egal ob es viele wären oder nicht.



Ganz genau, denn wenn man den Gedanken zu Ende spinnt, merkt man, wenn man nur ausreichend viele Gegner von Irgendwas zu gewinnen sucht, indem man sich ihre Argumente aneignet, am Ende doch niemand mehr übrig bleibt!


----------



## Athabaske (13. Dezember 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...aber was bitte ist ein Omega? Und was hat das mit dem Fahren im Winter zu tun?



Omega


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Dezember 2013)

Ah, OK, ich dachte schon an sowas: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich mag das Omega!  Versteh nur nicht, warum es dann just morgen um die Uhrzeit regnen soll, wenn ich für 2h aufs Rad will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (14. Dezember 2013)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/sascha_binder-597-44338--f393736.html#q393736

hmmm Ja nein oder was den nun?


----------



## muddymartin (16. Dezember 2013)

Aus dem Schwäbischen tagblatt

http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...inbike-Rinne-ins-Himbachtal-_arid,239801.html


----------



## damage0099 (16. Dezember 2013)

Großes Lob an die Biker: Haben sich absolut vorbildlich verhalten!
(Jedoch sehr schade, daß dies abgerissen werden mußte  )


----------



## Muckymu (16. Dezember 2013)

Schade...

ein schönes Beispiel für die Freigabefreude der Offiziellen - das hätte eine Ausnahmegenemigung sein können.
Aber es zeigt auch, wie quer die Argumentation der Wegesicherung ist.

Wäre das Fahren im Wald überall dort auf eigene Verantwortung erlaubt, wo es nicht verboten ist, dann hätte die Strecke bleiben können.

So aber müssen die Offiziellen, nachdem sie Kenntniss der Sache haben eingreifen um nicht durch Duldung in die Haftung zu kommen.
Die alternative Sonderfreigabe, verbunden mit Sicherungsmaßnahmen, Beschilderungen, Haftungen und Pflegeaufwand wäre denen nicht zu vermitteln gewesen, die für die 2m Regel sind.


----------



## make65 (16. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst aber nicht die Haftungsfrage auf naturbelassenen Wegen mit der Haftung auf extra angelegten und mit Sprüngen gebauten Strecken vergleichen.

Hier in Freiburg musste auch ein Verein gegründet werden, um die Borderline zu erhalten.


----------



## Muckymu (16. Dezember 2013)

make65 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber nicht die Haftungsfrage auf naturbelassenen Wegen mit der Haftung auf extra angelegten und mit Sprüngen gebauten Strecken vergleichen.
> 
> Hier in Freiburg musste auch ein Verein gegründet werden, um die Borderline zu erhalten.



Mag sein, dass ich es zu einfach sehe:
Die Wandervereine haben Wege gebaut, und dabei Veränderungen vorgenommen, die den Nutzern die Begehung verschönern / ermöglichen sollen. Soweit das selbe, wie die Biker.

Wenn ich mir heute auf dem Westweg den Knöchel breche, wer haftet dafür? Vileicht sogar auf einer angelegten Stufe...

Etwas extremer:
In den Alpen gibt es Klettersteige, die ohne Erfahrung schlicht Lebensgefährlich sind.
Wer haftet, wenn sich Lieschen Müller in Unkenntniss von Sicherungstechniken dort umbringt?
Oder der Inder mit seinen FlipFlops  abrutscht?

Ich finde, die Haftung sollte beim Nutzer liegen.
Es sei denn, ich muss für die Strecke Geld bezahlen - dann sollte der Betreiber mit im Boot sein.

Irgendwie so könnte ich mir eine Regelung vorstellen, die keinen zu sehr einschränkt, keinen für die Fehler anderer verantwortlich macht und dennoch Wildwuchs in den Griff bekommt.
Die og. Strecke sollte eine Chance haben, legalisiert zu werden.
Noch besser, es sollte praktikable Möglichkeiten geben, garnich erst illegal anfangen zu müssen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. Dezember 2013)

Das mit der Haftung: Sehr dünnes Eis. Gerade wenn bauliche Maßnahmen wie Treppen, Geländer oder sonstige geschaffene Hilfsmittel am Weg vorhanden sind.

Keinesfalls würde ich in diese Richtung tendieren, aber wenn eines Tages so ein Vollpfosten wegen einer Verletzung klagen würde - er täte sicher Recht bekommen.
Das wäre das Ende jedwelcher Wegpflege, von wem auch immer.

Besonders delikat: Absturzsicherungen für Personen im öffentlichen Raum.


----------



## HelmutK (16. Dezember 2013)

Es geht hier in der Tat um recht komplexe Abgrenzungen bei der Haftung. Der Waldbesitzer haftet nicht für so genannte waldtypische Gefahren und jeder, der im Wald unterwegs ist und sich dabei verletzt, muss das akzeptieren. Er handelt insofern auf eigene Gefahr.

Abzugrenzen ist das in der Theorie von den Gefahren, die von Wegen selbst ausgehen und nicht mehr waldtypisch sind. Dabei spielt es zunächst keine Rolle, um was für Wege es sich handelt. Das können also "normale" Wanderwege, Lehrpfade, Reitwege oder Radfahrwege sein, aber auch Klettersteige, Trimmpfade (heute wohl eher selten, aber in den 70ern groß in Mode), Flowtrails, Freeride- oder Dowhillstrecken sein.

Schaut man sich die Rechtsprechung an, so besteht aber auch in Bezug auf die Verkehrssicherungspflicht für Wege im Wald häufig kein nennenswertes Risiko. So haben deutsche Gerichte schon häufig Anlass gehabt und dies auch genutzt, überzogenen Ansprüchen an eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht eine klare Absage zu erteilen. Ein instruktives Beispiel für diese Rechtsprechung findet Ihr hier http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/p...eldorf_Urteil_vom_09.01.2008_I-19_U_28_07.pdf

Aber auch Klagen wegen "rutschiger" oder "glatter" Wege zu diversen Jahreszeiten, wegen fehlender Geländer an Stegen oder Brücker über Bäche, etc. wurden schon abgewiesen. Der Grundtenor gegenüber den Klagewütigen lautet regelmäßig: Da muss man halt besser aufpassen! 

Das alles lässt sich grundsätzlich auch auf Flowtrails, Freeride- oder Downhillstrecken übertragen. Wer eine solche Strecke befährt und dabei zu Schaden kommt, ist im Regelfall dafür selbst verantwortlich. Das gilt aber nicht immer. Wird z. B. ein Northshore unfachmännisch gebaut (nicht standfest, nicht ausreichend belastbar) oder leidet an einem versteckten Mangel (z. B. morsches Holz) und kommt es dehalb zu einem Schaden, so haften die Erbauer und der Grundstücksbesitzer. Auch bei anderen baulichen Elementen kann bei unfachmännischer Ausführung und/oder versteckten Mängeln, die man bei einer normalen Besichtigung und/oder vorsichtig vorausschauender Fahrweise nicht erkennen kann, eine Haftung sowohl der Erbauer als auch des Waldbesitzers eintreten.

Illegale Streckenbauten stellen also durchaus ein Haftungsproblem für Waldbesitzer dar. Dass sich ein Waldbesitzer nicht einfach so eine Haftungsquelle in seinen Wald setzen lassen möchte, müssen wir akzeptieren, denn das würden wir auch nicht wollen. Es gibt aber auch eine Lösung. Legales Bauen bietet die Möglichkeit, eine Strecke zu versichern und damit das Haftungsproblem zu lösen. Hier müssen -  öffentliche oder private - Waldbesitzer vielerorts noch lernen, dass sie mit einer konstruktiven Einstellung gegenüber legalen Streckenbauten bzw. einer Legalisierung von bestehenden Bauten häufig besser fahren würden. Der bloße Abriss bzw. die Beseitigung solcher Strecken führt häufig nur dazu, dass einige Zeit später am selben Ort oder an anderer Stelle wieder eine illegale Strecke und damit erneut das Haftungsproblem entsteht; damit ist also auf Dauer nichts gewonnen. Erst der legale Streckenbau kanalisiert und löst das Problem und hat daneben noch eine Reihe weiterer Vorteile. Hier sind wir und vor allem die "Baumeister" gefordert, sich für legalen Streckenbau einzusetzen und die Waldbesitzer von den Vorteilen des legalen Streckenbaus zu überzeugen.


----------



## Joshuast (16. Dezember 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Der Waldbesitzer haftet für so genannte waldtypische Gefahren und jeder [...]



Kurze Nachfrage: Fehlt hier ein "nicht"?


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. Dezember 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das können also "normale" Wanderwege, Lehrpfade, Reitwege oder Radfahrwege sein, aber auch Klettersteige, *Trimmpfade* (heute wohl eher selten, aber in den 70ern groß in Mode), ...



Eben darum werden Trimmpfade immer öfters rückgebaut.
Als Überbleibsel aus den 70ern (Trimming 130 - Paul mit dem Quadratschädel und dem Daumen up) inzwischen meist angegammelt, haben sich viele Gemeinde für einen sicheren Rückbau der Trimmgeräte entschlossen.
Gerade heute, wo "field training" wieder im kommen ist, doppelt schade.
Aber wer pflegt und hegt, kontrolliert und repariert?
Vielleicht ein Einsatzort für ehrenamtliche biker, die im Winter nach Alternativsportarten Ausschau halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (16. Dezember 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Kurze Nachfrage: Fehlt hier ein "nicht"?


 
Stimmt - ich habe das jetzt eingefügt


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Dezember 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Eben darum werden Trimmpfade immer öfters rückgebaut. ...



... oder neue angelegt: Bewegungsparks in Ingolstadt

http://www.trimm-dich-pfad.com/standorte#!/catid=7


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Dezember 2013)

> Für Kontroversen zwischen Mountainbikern und anderen Waldnutzern sorgt die so genannte Zwei-Meter-Regel. Dieses Gesetz, das es nur noch in Baden-Württemberg gibt, verbietet das Radfahren im Wald auf Wegen, die schmaler als zwei Meter sind.



1995 hieß es, dass "Baden-Württemberg das einzige Land im Bundesgebiet ist, das eine solche Regelung vorsieht" und 2013 das letzte.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte nur noch Thüringen eine 2-Meter-Regel, die aber 2003 wieder aus dem Gesetz gestrichen wurde.

Man darf sich fragen, was aus Baden-Württemberger Sicht in den anderen 15 Bundesländern im Wald ohne 2-Meter-Regel so vor sich geht (Durch Radfahrer verursachtes Waldsterben? Ausrottung bedrohter Tierarten? Tödliche Unfälle mit Wanderern? Niedergang der Jagd? ... alles nicht ... ohh).


----------



## damage0099 (16. Dezember 2013)

egal...die Regel hat sich bewährt


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. Dezember 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... oder neue angelegt: Bewegungsparks in Ingolstadt
> 
> http://www.trimm-dich-pfad.com/standorte#!/catid=7


----------



## Tilman (16. Dezember 2013)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> 1995 war "Baden-Württemberg das einzige Land im Bundesgebiet ist, das eine solche Regelung vorsieht" und 2013 das letzte.
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich hatte nur noch Thüringen eine 2-Meter-Regel, die aber 2003 wieder aus dem Gesetz gestrichen wurde.
> 
> Man darf sich fragen, was aus Baden-Württemberger Sicht in den anderen 15 Bundesländern im Wald ohne 2-Meter-Regel so vor sich geht (Durch Radfahrer verursachtes Waldsterben? Ausrottung bedrohter Tierarten? Tödliche Unfälle mit Wanderern? Niedergang der Jagd? ... alles nicht ... ohh).


 
Ist doch klar, die Radfahrer fressen kleine Kinder.Deshalb dürfen sie da nicht durchfahren, wo kleine Kinder noch durchpassen. Zu den 2m muß man wissen, daß 1995 die Kinder-Diäten noch nicht griffen und die Eltern schließlich auch aufsichtshalber durchpassen mußten..  

Und wie ist das mit den Beweisen und mit der Entwicklung der Kinderzahlen? 

Bei der Kinderzahlen-Entwiclung hat die 2m-Regel zwei Jahre gegriffen, sprich, nach 1995 gab es 2 Jahre lang mehr Kinder. Aber dann war auch dieser Effekt hinüber, die Kinderzahlen gingen wieder zurück wie vorher schon. Allerdings stabilisiert sich die Lage, hoffentlich liest das keiner im Stuttgarter Landtag! 

Ich dachte auch immer, für all´ das bräuchte man keine 2m-Regel. Und wie es kommen mußte, die Zahlen beweisen im Grunde trotz der o.g. Stabilisierung, daß Radfahrer mit und ohne 2m-Regel Kinder fressen, eben inzwischen nur nicht mehr Kinder als bisher. 

Der Unterschied zur Hexe ist, folgt man den Vorurteilen, gering. Auch die Hexe baut im Wald ohne Genehmigung und statische Prüfung, aber sie brät oder backt die Kinder vor dem Verzehr, was die Radfahrer nicht tun.


----------



## Tilman (16. Dezember 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Es geht hier in der Tat um recht komplexe Abgrenzungen bei der Haftung. Der Waldbesitzer haftet nicht für so genannte waldtypische Gefahren und jeder, der im Wald unterwegs ist und sich dabei verletzt, muss das akzeptieren. Er handelt insofern auf eigene Gefahr. (....)
> Ein instruktives Beispiel für diese Rechtsprechung findet Ihr hier http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/p...eldorf_Urteil_vom_09.01.2008_I-19_U_28_07.pdf
> 
> Aber auch Klagen wegen "rutschiger" oder "glatter" Wege zu diversen Jahreszeiten, wegen fehlender Geländer an Stegen oder Brücker über Bäche, etc. wurden schon abgewiesen. Der Grundtenor gegenüber den Klagewütigen lautet regelmäßig: Da muss man halt besser aufpassen! (....)


 
Mein Favorit ist immer noch eine Gerichtsentscheidung zu Lasten eines PKW Fahrers. Er versuchte, einem aus dem Waldweg aufragenden Stein auszuweichen, geriet dabei in den Graben und auch wieder ´raus, ramponierte aber sein Auto dabei unten recht deftig.

Die Richter auf die Klage des PKW-Besitzers:

a) Selbst dran schuld.

b) Gräben sind nicht zum Befahren mit PKW da.


----------



## BejayMTB (17. Dezember 2013)

Mal was etwas anderes. Alle mitsingen.... 

*Zu der Melodie und frei nach: Skandal von Illegal 2001:*

Politiker und Wanderer im Chor:

Ihr fahrt in den Wäldern, Ihr seid eine Qual
Ihr seid Mountainbiker, Ihr seid ILLEGAL
Ihr gebt immer Vollgas, Ihr fahrt alle um
Ihr nehmt niemals Rücksicht, seid rotzfrech und dumm
Ihr hasst alle Regeln und vernichtet jeden Pfad
zerpflügt jede Kurve, Drifts vom Hinterrad
Ihr erschreckt unsre Hunde und Ihr habt Spaß dabei
Ihr bringt unseren Kindern fürchterliche Hobbies bei

Refrain1:

Skandal, Skandal Ihr seid böse Mountainbiker, Ihr seid ILLEGAL
Obszön, Brutal, Ihr seid böse Mountainbiker, Ihr seid ILLEGAL
Skandal, Skandal Ihr seid böse Mountainbiker, Ihr seid ILLEGAL
Obszön, Brutal, Ihr seid böse Mountainbiker, Ihr seid ILLEGAL

Mountainbiker:

Wir fahren in den Wäldern, nur Forstwege, keine Wahl
Sonst sind wir Mountainbiker alle ILLEGAL
Wir nehmen gerne Rücksicht, mögen schwarze Schafe nicht
Grüßen auch mal freundlich, mit nem Lächeln im Gesicht
Unser Sport ist einfach Klasse, doch wir brauchen einfach Trails
50000 Unterschriften, am Verständnis jedoch fehlts
Kommt gemeinsam in die Wälder, kommt gemeinsam auf den Berg
Kids auf Bikes anstatt auf Couches, das ist doch ein gutes Werk

Refrain2:

Skandal, Skandal fast auf allen guten Strecken sind wir ILLEGAL
Nur in Baden, nur in Schwaben sind wir Mountainbiker ILLEGAL
Skandal, Skandal fast auf allen guten Strecken sind wir ILLEGAL
Über 50000 Stimmen hört man dann .... bei der nächsten Wahl


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Dezember 2013)

Heute auf FB.

Stilübungen für Mountainbiker im Schrägschwarzwald

"Und scheinbar unfahrbar. Die Mountainbikes haben wir vorsichtshalber abgelegt und starren nun auf den schmalen Pfad unter uns. Der ist kaum breiter ist als ein Badetuch, dafür mit umso engeren Kurvenradien und umso gezackteren Granitbröckchen, die dessen Oberfläche verzieren. "

Ein Bericht der Appetit auf mehr macht. Fleißig werden wir Biker vom Tourismus umworben.

Aber leider kein Hinweis auf die geltende Rechtslage oder ob und wo man diesen, hoffentlich genehmigten, Trail finden kann.

Es liegt an uns in wie weit wir solche Werbeversprechen ernst nehmen oder beginnen zu hinterfragen.

Ich kann zumindest durchblicken lassen, das sich der Schwarzwald Tourismus immer noch hinter seinem 10% Kompromiss versteckt und uns bisher leider noch nicht offiziell unterstützt.

Ob ein solcher beschriebener Trail dann auch genehmigt werden würde ist ungewiss. Denn für eigens ausgewiesene MTB Strecken kann eine erhöhte Verkehrssicherungspflicht bestehen und welche Gemeinde würde diese für einen solchen Weg übernehmen wollen?

Dies, und viele weitere bürokratische Monster laueren in den Details des im Frühjahr groß angekündigten Kompromisses. Und so stockt das Projekt dann auch schon einen ganze Saison lang. Falls jemandem von euch ein neu ausgewiesener Trail des 10% Kompromisses aufgefallen ist, dann darf er uns diesen gerne im Kommentar melden. Uns ist bisher kein neuer Trail bekannt.


http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/Reiseberichte/Stiluebungen-fuer-Mountainbiker-im-Schraegschwarzwald?fb_action_ids=635008033208924&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[683124288377397]&action_type_map=["og.likes"]&action_ref_map=[]

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Dezember 2013)

Wie heißt es so schön: die Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Und genau so verhält es sich auch mit dem 10%-Pilot-Kompromiss-Projekt. Denn das ist die Ausnahme mit der man prima die 2-Meter-Regel manifestieren kann. Und jeder, der diesen faulen Kompromiss anerkennt, erkennt damit auch die Regel an.

Die 2-Meter-Regel steht für eine Politik, bei der Verbote die Regel statt die Ausnahme sind. Mit dem 10%-Pilot-Kompromiss-Projekt schafft man Ausnahmen zu einer Verbots-Regel statt die Chance zu ergreifen und die Verbote zur Ausnahme zu machen. Ohne Regel bräuchte man die Ausnahmen nicht.

Traurig!

Traurig, zumal die Ausnahmen teuer und aufwendig werden: Antrag, Prüfung, Genehmigung, Beschilderung, Versicherung (wegen einer Haftung die man ohne Extra-Wege und nur durch Aufhebung der 2-Meter-Regel gar nicht hätte).

Und weil es so aufwendig ist, wird es ewig dauern und wenig bringen außer einer prima Ausrede: wir haben es doch versucht, es gibt doch (ein paar) Wege, wir tun doch was.

Und das alles dann nur in touristischen Regionen ohne Relevanz für die meisten einheimischen Biker.

Aber selbst das Pilot-Projektchen treibt man gar nicht ernsthaft voran (kein Fortschritt beim Pilot-Projekt erkennbar), sondern verwendet die ganze Sache und die bloße Absicht, es machen zu wollen, lediglich als Ausrede dafür, die 2-Meter-Regel solange nicht in Frage stellen zu müssen.

*Fazit:*
- man beharrt auf Verboten
- man liefert sich selbst die Ausreden fürs Beharren
- man redet Konflikte herbei, die man dann als Begründung für die Regel verwendet
- und schafft sich Probleme, die man ohne Pilot-Projekt gar nicht hätte (Haftung auf Extra-Bike-Strecken)
- mit denen man dann aber das Ganze wiederum als problematisch darstellen kann...

Geschickt eingefädelt! 

Wir werden sehen, wie das Thema im Petitions-Ausschuss gesehen wird.


----------



## Muckymu (19. Dezember 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aber selbst das Pilot-Projektchen treibt man gar nicht ernsthaft voran



Welches sind denn diese immer wieder erwähnten Pilotprojekte?
Sind das Projekte im stillen Kämmerlein oder stehen die unter öffentlicher Beobachtbarkeit?


----------



## make65 (19. Dezember 2013)

Das entsprechende Strategiepapier kannst Du unter http://mountainbike-freiburg.com/
Unter News-Presefahrt des...
Da steht unter anderem drin, dass auch bei der Wegauswahl wir Biker nicht beteiligt werden.


----------



## TTT (19. Dezember 2013)

Und erneute Nachfrage auf Abgeordnetenwatch:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/sascha_binder-597-44338--f411909.html#q411909

bitte Interesse bekunden und/oder selber nachfragen!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Dezember 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/474434439344871?ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Muckymu (20. Dezember 2013)

nochmal ein Schwenk zu den Jägersleuten:

Zitat: "Wanderer, Jogger, Mountainbiker, Walker und Reiter die sich an die Wege halten, schaden der Natur nicht. 
Schon Naturfreunde wie Pilzsucher und Beerensammler aber sorgen für Unruhe unter Wildtieren. Kommen nun Freizeitvergnügen wie Orientierungsläufe, Nachtwanderungen und Radtouren mit Stirnlampe dazu, wird den meisten Wildtieren das Leben zum Stress."

Das ist doch schonmal eine richtig gute Basis. 
Vieleicht sollte man den Jägern anbieten, im Zuge der 2m Diskussion das Verlassen der Wege egal für welche Sportart zu ächten.
Wobei Pilzesuchen auf Wegen keinen Spass macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (20. Dezember 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Zitat: "Wanderer, Jogger, Mountainbiker, Walker und Reiter die sich an die Wege halten, schaden der Natur nicht.
> .



Das Zitat ist gut, das werden wir sicherlich zu verwenden wissen.

Aber man muss sich das auch mal grundsätzlich klar machen. 
Erst wurde das Aurhuhn durch die Jagd fast ausgerottet und es musste ein Jagdverbot erlassen werden.
Gleichzeitig wurden durch verfehlte Forstpolitik wenig naturnahe Waldplantagen geschaffen. Ohne Unterholz und damit Deckung und Rückzugsgebiete. Nur in einigen wenigen schwer zu bewirtschaftenden Regionen blieb dies erhalten und das Auerhuhn zieht sich dorthin zurück. Diese schwer zu bewirtschaftenden Räume liegen oft in grossen Höhenlagen und bieten harte Lebensbedingungen für das Wild.

Da könnte man doch auf die Idee kommen, da die Wälder insgesamt wieder naturnäher bewirtschaftet werden müssen um dem Auerhuhn mehr Lebensraum auch in tieferen Lagen zu bieten. 

Statt dessen schiebt man die Schuld auf den Benutzerdruck und versucht das Betretungsrecht unter dem Vorwand des Naturschutzes einzuschränken.


ciao heiko


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Dezember 2013)

Insgesamt sind wir schlecht beraten, wenn wir uns Gedanken über die Rechte anderer machen oder hier sogar eine Angleichung etc. der Rechte diskutieren. Das sollen andere tun. Wir sollten uns darauf konzentrieren FÜR unser Anliegen einzutreten und vor UNSERER eigenen Haustür zu kehren.

Alles andere führt auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze und ist eher kontra-produktiv.


----------



## Redshred (20. Dezember 2013)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/suedwest-1/plaene-fuer-single-trails-werden-konkret--78687284.html


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Dezember 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/suedwest-1/plaene-fuer-single-trails-werden-konkret--78687284.html



-> dazu "So viel Einsicht, so wenig Konsequenz." bei Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## Freeride Bührer (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo kurz info die Gewinner des Video Contest wurden bekannt gegeben !
Leider kann ich das Sieger Video nirgens finden , bzw es ist nich gekennzeichnet ?
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/
Ich weiß warum ! Die haben ihr eigenes Video gewinnen lassen ,
der Herr Arnold ist auf ihrer Homepage mehrfach erwähnt.
Wenn man sich den Abspann des Videos anschaut sieht man das
ihr eigenes Werbevideo gewonnen hat .
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/SchwarzwaldTourist
Da bleibt halt äh gschmägle


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Dezember 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Hallo kurz info die Gewinner des Video Contest wurden bekannt gegeben !
> Leider kann ich das Sieger Video nirgens finden , bzw es ist nich gekennzeichnet ?
> http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/



Ich kann das Video auch nirgends finden. Bzw. es sieht ganz danach aus, als ob genau dieses Video gelöscht worden ist. 
Wenn ich aber nach Julian Arnold Mountainbike google, dann finde ich:
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/Mountainbiker-Julian

Also ist der Gewinner jemand, der schon einige Zeit zuvor auf der Seite des Schwarzwaldtourismus zu Werbezwecken erwähnt wurde. Im Cache von Google ist die Seite schon seit 6.12.13 und soweit ich mich erinnere war die auch schon im Sommer online. Der Artikel kommt mir bekannt vor.

Könnte man mal dezent nachhaken wie sich die Jury hier entschieden hat.

ciao heiko


----------



## Freeride Bührer (21. Dezember 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich kann das Video auch nirgends finden. Wenn ich aber nach Julian Arnold Mountainbike google, dann finde ich:
> http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/Mountainbiker-Julian
> 
> Also ist der Gewinner jemand, der schon einige Zeit zuvor auf der Seite des Schwarzwaldtourismus zu Werbezwecken erwähnt wurde. Im Cache von Google ist die Seite schon seit 6.12.13 und soweit ich mich erinnere war die auch schon im Sommer online. Der Artikel kommt mir bekannt vor.
> ...




Ich habe mal dezent nachgefragt welches Video denn jetzt genau gewonnen hat ;-)


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Dezember 2013)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal dezent nachgefragt welches Video denn jetzt genau gewonnen hat ;-)


Wenn ich den Quellcode von http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/ öffne, dann ist da ein Verweis auf das Youtube Video.
/www.youtube.com/owt2trvudFw . Dieses exisiert aber nicht mehr.

Suche ich dann nach "owt2trvudFw" finde ich
http://musikadisco.com/videos/ver/G...e---Herzogenhoren-/-Bernau-Hof-HQ;owt2trvudFw

Suche ich nach "Freeride Herzogenhoren / Bernau Hof" finde ich
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/GoPro-HD-Hero-2-Freeride-Herzogenhoren-Bernau-Hof

Das Video ist dort auch nicht mehr vorhanden, aber nur bei diesem Video steht ein Link auf
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/

Die werden doch nicht ernsthaft eines Ihrer eigenen Videos prämiert haben?

ciao heiko


----------



## Freeride Bührer (21. Dezember 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Quellcode von http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/ öffne, dann ist da ein Verweis auf das Youtube Video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doch sieht so aus !!


----------



## Deleted 238363 (21. Dezember 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/SchwarzwaldTourist/videos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Bührer (21. Dezember 2013)

Trailflowing schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/SchwarzwaldTourist/videos


Alles schon sehr Komisch bei denen .........


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. Dezember 2013)

War bißchen afk. Deshalb k.A. ob das schon war.
Badischer Landwirtschaftlicher Hauptverband. Nicht gut - nicht schlecht.

http://www.blhv.de/presse/pressemit...ahrerwege-wald-muessen-klar-definiert-bleiben


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Dezember 2013)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> War bißchen afk. Deshalb k.A. ob das schon war.
> Badischer Landwirtschaftlicher Hauptverband. Nicht gut - nicht schlecht.
> 
> http://www.blhv.de/presse/pressemit...ahrerwege-wald-muessen-klar-definiert-bleiben




Statt 2-Meter-Regel fordern die eine "Radfahren nur da, wo auch Autos fahren können" Regel. Das ist also eher schlimmer als bisher.

Zudem quatschen die ziemlichen Quark und alles durcheinander. Die armen Waldbauern, die armen Tiere, der Erholungsbedarf...Und wieder wird auf die Verkehrssicherungspflicht abgehoben, Haftungsrisiken etc. Ich frage mich, wie die Waldbesitzer in den anderen Bundesländern überhaupt ruhig schlafen können, wenn das so ein Problem ist mit der Haftung.


----------



## Athabaske (23. Dezember 2013)

Das Haftungsproblem ist vor allem ein Problem der Bodenhaftung, bzw dem Verlust derselben, bei der Argumentensuche. Will mir scheinen...

Schöne Weihnacht überall, v.a. auch im Wald!


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Dezember 2013)

Heute auf FB Open Trails.

*Preisgekröntes Video*

Der Videowettbewerb der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH ist abgelaufen. Der Sieger erhält einen 1000.-€ Gutschein.
Unter http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/ könnt Ihr den Sieger sehen.

Hoppla, euer Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Das Video ist nicht mehr auffindbar? Ein Blick in den Quelltext der Seite zeigt einen Verweis auf das Youtube Video "owt2trvudFw" . Schnell mal danach gegoogelt und es findet sich zwar leider nicht mehr das Video aber ein Verweis auf die Aufnahme "GoPro HD Hero 2: Freeride Herzogenhoren / Bernau Hof HQ"

Schauen wir doch mal auf
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos
ob wir das Video finden. Bei neuste Videos ganz nach rechts klicken um zu den ältesten Filmen zu gehen. Da kommt ein gelöschter Film mit gleichem Namen der 3 Klicks erhielt und der älteste eingestellte Film ist. Klicken wir auf den Film so erscheint ein Link auf http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/ . So kommen wir nicht weiter.

Suchen wir mal nach dem Namen des Gewinners "Julian A". Da kommt als Treffer eine seit längerem bestehende Werbeseite der Schwarzwaldtourismus.
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/Mountainbiker-Julian

Suchen wir nach dem Namen des Fotografen des Bildes finden wir eine Verbindung auf das Video
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/SchwarzwaldTourist
Auch hier findet sich ein Link auf
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/

Da schließen wir mit den Worten von
http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/:
"Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern recht herzlich.

Erzähle es Deinen
Freunden"


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Dezember 2013)

Im Klartext bedeutet das: der Schwarzwaldverein hat nicht das Video mit den meisten User-Stimmen, sondern eine Art eigenes "Werbevideo" (oder zumindest eines von jemandem, der schon mal ein Werbevideo für den Schwarzwaldverein gedreht hat) gewinnen lassen.

Das nicht das Video mit den meisten User-Stimmen gewonnen hat, ist laut den Gewinnspielregeln völlig in Ordnung. Entscheiden war das Urteil der Jury. Dann aber ein "eigenes Heile-Welt-Video" gewinnen zu lassen und dies dann nicht mehr zugänglich zu machen ist irgendwie… hilflos.

Was man davon hält, kann man hier (FB Open Trails) und hier (FB Schwarzwald Tourismus) kundtun. 
Bei letzterem habe ich mal nachgefragt -> findet man dort unter "Aktuelle Beiträge anderer Nutzer"


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich musste das leider auf FB etwas "verschlüsselt" schreiben. Aber die Indizien sind doch recht eindeutig. Der Gewinner Julian Arnold taucht auf der Webseite http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/Mountainbiker-Julian als Werbefigur laut https://web.archive.org/web/*/http:...Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/Mountainbiker-Julian seit mindestens 11.9.13 auf. D.h. lange bevor der Wettbewerb beendet war.

Das das Siegervideo gelöscht wurde ist in jedem Fall kein gutes Marketing. 

Sehr verdächtig ist aber, das das Siegervideo das "älteste" eingestellte Video war. Das es nur 3 User Klicks hatte. Das es bei diesem Video einen  Link auf http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/ gibt der die "Herkunft" angibt. Und das genau diesen Link nur noch bei dem Video http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/SchwarzwaldTourist angezeigt wird. Das Video welches als ein Werbefilm für den Schwarzwaldtourismus aufgenommen wurde, vom Fotograf, der Julian Arnold hier fotografiert hat.
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/Mountainbiker-Julian

Also das die sich zumindest untereinander schon länger kennen und zusammen arbeiten kommt doch ganz klar raus.

ciao heiko


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Dezember 2013)

Dass Du das absichtlich nicht so direkt geschrieben hast, war mir klar. Deshalb habe ich auch den "Klartext" hinterhergeschrieben. Als "Dritter" darf ich das ja etwas freier interpretieren.  
 Interessant ist, dass die bereits auf meinen Post auf deren FB-Seite geantwortet haben. Zwar nicht auf die Frage, was mit dem Gasgasler-Video ist, aber das "fehlende Sieger-Video" wollen sie _korrigieren_. Bin gespannt!


----------



## Freeride Bührer (30. Dezember 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich musste das leider auf FB etwas "verschlüsselt" schreiben. Aber die Indizien sind doch recht eindeutig. Der Gewinner Julian Arnold taucht auf der Webseite http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/Mountainbiker-Julian als Werbefigur laut https://web.archive.org/web/*/http:...Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/Mountainbiker-Julian seit mindestens 11.9.13 auf. D.h. lange bevor der Wettbewerb beendet war.
> 
> Das das Siegervideo gelöscht wurde ist in jedem Fall kein gutes Marketing.
> 
> ...




Nachdem jetzt das Sieger Video online ist ,http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/ und klar zu erkennen ist welches Video gewonnen hat . Denke ich das da einfach was schief gegangen ist , der verantwortliche hat noch bis 7.Januar
Urlaub danach werde ich in mal kontaktieren.
Nachdem ich ihn am 29.10.2013 schon kontaktiert habe und ich gefragt habe ob das Besagte Video auch teilnimmt?
Bekam ich folgende Antwort :
  SchwarzwaldTourist
  Re:Video Contest
Nein, mit Sicherheit nicht! Mitarbeiter der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH sowie deren Angehörige sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen. Das Werbevideo nimmt nicht am Wettbewerb teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. Dezember 2013)

Hm, so oder so gehen sie nicht besonders glücklich mit dem Thema um.
Bin gespannt, was sie Dir antworten.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Dezember 2013)

Das gelöschte Video welches zuerst als Sieger deklariert war hatte den Youtube Code owt2trvudFw.
(Das konnte man im SeitenQuelltext der Webseite rauslesen)

Das jetzige Video, das angeblich der Sieger sein soll, hat den Youtube Code qtDDV9BNvzc .

Wir finden das gleiche Video auf der Webseite von Pascal Villavecchia
http://www.villavecchia.de/fotografie/videos/sportvideos/

Und auf dem Youtube Kanal von Schwarzwald Tourismus als seit 7 Monaten veröffentlicht!
http://www.youtube.com/user/SchwarzwaldTourist?feature=watch

Und Pascal Villavecchia ist der Fotograf des Bildes (unten C Vermerk) von Julian Arnold  auf der Schwarzwald Tourismus Seite seit mind 11.9.2013
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/Mountainbiker-Julian

Also das ist doch alles recht eigenartig.

ciao heiko


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Dezember 2013)

Dann bitte gerne entsprechend auf FB bei den Schwarzwald-Touristikern kommentieren (s. Link oben).


----------



## Muckymu (30. Dezember 2013)

...ich glaub die wissen, dass nicht jeder deren Geschicht glaubt...



			
				Dominik schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, was ist denn das für eine Geschichte mit dem Mountainbike Video? Hat da tatsächlich einer eurer Mitarbeiter für ein nicht mehr verfügbares Video mit drei “Gefällt mir“ 1000€ bekommen?
> 
> Siehe: http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/





			
				Die offiziellen Schwarzwald-Seiten schrieb:
			
		

> Schlecht geschlafen oder schlecht recherchiert? Es waren 703 Likes und wenn Julian Arnold bein uns Mitarbeiter wäre, hätte er laut AGB gar nicht gewinnen können. Das Video ist im übrigen zu sehen unter http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/Videos/SchwarzwaldTourist





			
				Dominik schrieb:
			
		

> Selber schlecht geschlafen?
> 
> Unter http://www.video-schwarzwald.de/ ist das Video nicht mehr existent.
> 
> ...





			
				Dominik schrieb:
			
		

> Ah,aufgewacht. habt ihr es in der zwischenzeit hochgeladen!






			
				Die offiziellen Schwarzwald-Seiten schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, das war die ganze Zeit zu sehen. Als eines der Wettbewerbsvideos. Nur dass leider der Link abgelaufen war, weil auch der Wettbewerb zu Ende ist.
> 
> Hallo Dominik Papa: Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, dass Julian Arnold Mitarbeiter von uns wäre? Bist Du jetzt auch Mitarbeiter, weil sich eine Linkverbindung zwischen dir und uns herstellen lässt?





			
				Dominik schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will euch sagen, was mich ärgert: als gebürtiger Schwarzwälder darf ich meinen Sport im Schwarzwald nicht ausführen - 2M Regel. Ihr stellt den Schwarzwald als Bike Paradies hin - was er definitiv sein könnte aber nicht ist. Somit fühle ich mich zum ersten mal vergackeiert.
> 
> Sucht man mit Google nach JULIAN ARNOL MTB so findet man lediglich Verbindungen zu euch. Auch wenn er vieleicht kein Mitarbeiter ist - ein guter Bekannter ist er zweifelsohne. Zum zweiten Mal vergackeiert.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Streckenvorschläge bei http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike anschaue gackert das Ei zum dritten mal. Alles Strecken für rüstige Rentner auf E-Bikes.





			
				Die offiziellen Schwarzwald-Seiten schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. Verärgerung zu Punkt 1 verstehen wir: Es ist zwar nicht so, dass es keine Singletrails gäbe - aber eben noch zu wenig. Deshalb haben wir die Ausnahmeregelung mit Forst-BW getroffen, um auch vor einer Änderung des Waldgesetzes neue Singletrails ausweisen zu können. Zum 2. Punkt: Wenn wir Beiträge mit "sprechenden Links", z. B. Dominik Papa als Link oder in der Überschrift auf unserer Seite führen, werden sie von Google gefunden. Das liegt einfach an der Google-Relevanz der Seite. Du könntest dafür auch ganz andere Themen/Namen googlen.... Zum Punkt 3: Vielleicht solltest Du uns einfach Strecken vorschlagen, die auch für Biker von Deinem Kaliber passen... Können wir ja im nächsten Jahr angehen. Einstweilen wünschen wir einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt kann direkt hier kommentiert werden
https://www.facebook.com/Schwarzwaldinfo/posts/10153693492440512


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Dezember 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ...ich glaub die wissen, dass nicht jeder deren Geschicht glaubt...



Wo findet man diesen Dialog zw. SchwaWaVerein und Dominik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (30. Dezember 2013)

das waren Nachrichten über Facebook.


----------



## Magico80 (30. Dezember 2013)

Auf der FB Seite vom SWT hab ich den Mutmaßungen mal Direkt Öffentlichkeit gegeben. Da darf auch gerne mit eingestiegen werden: https://www.facebook.com/Schwarzwaldinfo/posts/10153693492440512

Auch wenns dem einen wie Erbsenzählerei vorkommen mag, ist das die gleiche Vetterleswirtschaft wie die von den Politikern, die an den Tag gelegt wird und versucht wird zu vertuschen.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Januar 2014)

Ein Rückblick und ein Ausblick zum Thema 'Open Trails' bei Open Trails auf Facebook.
Liken und kommentieren schadet nicht, damit wir nach der Weihnachtspause jetzt wieder durchstarten können, in ein hoffentlich ergebnisreiches Jahr 2014!


----------



## TTT (4. Januar 2014)

Warum argumentiert keiner bei Schwarzwald-Tourismus mit Ihrer eigenen Aussage:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aend...en-wuerttemberg.626462/page-127#post-11620236

Ich bin nicht bei Facebook, sonst würde ich das mal ins Spiel bringen, anstatt mich mit dem Gegenangriff ("Frechheit zu behaupten, das sei ein Mitarbeiter von uns") in die Enge treiben zu lassen und Abbitte zu tun. Offensichtlich wird er ja intern sogar als Mitarbeiter gesehen


----------



## TTT (4. Januar 2014)

Ich werde im Bekanntenkreis immer wieder drauf angesprochen und die MTB-Kollegen vertreten immer wieder die Ansicht, daß die Petition abgelehnt wurde! Wäre doch so schon mehrfach in der Zeitung gestanden! Offensichtlich wird mit Zeitungsüberschriften wie "Ministerium lehnt Änderung der 2m-Regel ab" der Eindruck erweckt, das Thema sei durch. Was macht Ihr für Erfahrungen?


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Januar 2014)

Ja, diese Reaktionen/Interpretationen/Rückschlüsse gab's auch damals schon, als Bonde das erste (oder zweite?) Mal mitgeteilt hat, dass er keinen Änderungsbedarf sieht. Das macht der Herr Minister ja gerne, keinen Bedarf sehen. Verstehe zwar nicht, warum die Leute mit Resignation statt Zorn auf solche "Verlautbarungen von oben" reagieren, aber es stimmt definitiv nicht! Das Ministerium kann alles mögliche verkünden, aber über die Petition und die 2-Meter-Regel hat nur das Parlament zu entscheiden (s.u.)! 

Haben andere das auch so mitbekommen, dass die Leute denken, dass unser Anliegen bereits gescheitert ist? Wenn ja: wisst Ihr genauer, warum die Leute glauben, dass die Petition abgelehnt wurde? Denken die, dass es so eine Art Volksentscheid war und es schneller eine Entscheidung bzw. Rückmeldung hätte geben müssen? Oder warum?

So oder so ist es wichtig, dass wir da gegenhalten und uns wieder mehr zu dem Thema in der Öffentlichkeit melden. Eine Pressemitteilung ist in Vorbereitung, aber wir brauchen auch wieder mehr Action auf Facebook, abgeordnetenwatch.de und in den diversen Threads. Also auch in den lokalen Threads, die nicht in erster Linie was mit dem Thema zu tun haben.


In diesem Sinne vielleicht mal als kurzes Update (wie ja auch schon auf Facebook zum Jahreswechsel gepostet):
Mit den anstehenden Anhörungen und Gesprächen haben wir - wie zuvor in Hessen - die Chance, die Basis für eine gemeinsam von allen Nutzergruppen getragene Lösung zu schaffen. Also zum Beipiel eine Regelung, die die 2-Meter-Regel ersetzt.

Das Prozedere nach Abgabe der Petition geht also seinen ganz normalen Gang. Erste Gespräche zwischen Vertretern der DIMB und dem Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz (also Bondes Ministerium) sind für Anfang Februar vorgesehen. Das ist zwar noch kein runder Tisch und auch keine Anhörung im Rahmen der Petition, aber es geht voran und wir werden dann ein Stück weit mehr wissen, woran wir sind.

Am Ende des Petitions-Prozesses wird das Parlament (und niemand anderes, kein Minister, kein Forstpräsident und auch sonst niemand!) entscheiden, wie es mit der 2-Meter-Regel weitergeht.


Herzliche Grüße in die Runde!
Hockdrik


----------



## Magico80 (4. Januar 2014)

Gerade jetzt darf die Dimb und Unterstützer nicht aufhören, die Aktion weiter massiv zu promoten. Überzeugungsarbeit muss weiter geleistet werden. Es muss klar deutlich werden, daß wir uns jetzt nicht auf der Petition ausruhen. 

Auch sollte finde ich deutlich werden, daß uns nicht daran gelegen ist, jetzt die mit Wanderer Hoch frequentierten Trails stürmen wollen, sondern wir nicht abgeneigt wären, falls die 2m Regel fällt, solche Trails auch für MTB gesperrt werden würden. Es geht ja hauptsächlich um den Trail hinter der Haustüre.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (7. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt darf die Dimb und Unterstützer nicht aufhören, die Aktion weiter massiv zu promoten. Überzeugungsarbeit muss weiter geleistet werden. Es muss klar deutlich werden, daß wir uns jetzt nicht auf der Petition ausruhen.
> 
> Auch sollte finde ich deutlich werden, daß uns nicht daran gelegen ist, jetzt die mit Wanderer Hoch frequentierten Trails stürmen wollen, sondern wir nicht abgeneigt wären, falls die 2m Regel fällt, solche Trails auch für MTB gesperrt werden würden. Es geht ja hauptsächlich um den Trail hinter der Haustüre.



Nö, keine Sperrungen. Oder sollen die sowohl Wochentag- und Tageszeit- als auch Wetterabhängig sein? Alles nicht praktikabel.
Empfehlung bestimmte Wege zu bestimmten Zeiten zu meiden: Ja. Empfehlungen kann es aber erst geben, wenns nicht mehr ohnehin verboten ist. So gesehen verhindert die 2mR die Verbesserung der Situation der Wanderer.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2014)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Empfehlungen kann es aber erst geben, wenns nicht mehr ohnehin verboten ist. So gesehen verhindert die 2mR die Verbesserung der Situation der Wanderer.





Und ansonsten: ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es einzelne, gezielte Sperrungen gibt, Empfehlungen wären mir aber auch lieber.


----------



## Magico80 (7. Januar 2014)

Da bin ich nicht bei Dir. Und das wurde auch immer so zu der Petition vorgetragen, daß einzelne Sperrungen besser seien als ein gesamtes Verbot. Und da bin auch dahinter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (7. Januar 2014)

Bitte interesse Bekunden!
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44374--f412743.html#q412743


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Da bin ich nicht bei Dir. Und das wurde auch immer so zu der Petition vorgetragen, daß einzelne Sperrungen besser seien als ein gesamtes Verbot. Und da bin auch dahinter.



Yep! Wobei das nicht - wie von anderen teils woanders bereits befürchtet - zu flächendeckenden Einzel-Sperrungen und -Verboten führen würde, sondern nur zu wenigen, begründeten Sperrungen. Also zum Beispiel dort, wo sonst sehr viel Fußgängerverkehr auf sehr viel Radfahrverkehr trifft (Westufer Bärenseen in Stuttgart wäre für mich ein Beispiel). Idealerweise löst man aber auch solche Fälle nicht mit Verboten, sondern durch freiwillige Meidung (mir macht das eh keinen Spaß, mit dem Rad im Jogger-Stau zu stehen) und/oder Entzerrung und Steuerung durch alternative, attraktive Strecken. Aber ja, zur Not darf und kann es dann auch mal ein Verbot sein.

Anderes Beispiel wären spezielle Wildschutzzonen (Brutplatz des Auerhuhns etc.) und Wege die aufgrund ihrer Topografie, Untergrund, Nässe etc. echte Erosions-Problem habe. Im ersten Fall (Auerhuhn), kann man dann aber auch gleich darüber nachdenken, diese Gebiete dann ganz, also auch für Fußgänger zu sperren. Und in letzterem (Erosion) hilft manchmal auch ein bisschen Trailpfege, an der sich die Biker nach Wegfall der 2-Meter-Regel dann vielleicht auch beteiligen _dürfen _(entsprechende Angebote seitens der Biker wurden bisher in mehreren Fällen, teils mit Verweis auf die 2-Meter-Regel, abgelehnt!).

So oder so würde vor solchen Sperrungen immer ein Antrag, eine Prüfung und eine Genehmigung sowie dann eben auch eine Beschilderung stehen. Man könnte also nicht mal eben alles pauschal sperren. Ganz im Sinne von: Die Verbote sollen die absolute Ausnahme - und nicht wie jetzt die flächendeckende, pauschale Regel - sein.

Das ist übrigens auch der Mist an diesem 10%-Singletrails-Kompromiss von dem Bonde und der Forst immer reden: so wie die das meinen, müsste man jede Ausnahme von der 2-Meter-Regel einzeln beantragen, prüfen lassen und genehmigt bekommen (oder eben nicht). Und das ist nicht nur aufwendig und teuer, sondern eben auch genau falsch rum gedacht, denn für geschätzte 95% der <2m-Wege besteht überhaupt kein Grund, diese zu verbieten, weil es weder mit der Natur noch mit den anderen Waldnutzern zu Konflikten kommt.

Daran zeigt sich wie absurd nicht nur die 2-Meter-Regel sondern auch der 10%-Singletrails-Kompromiss ist: man will damit den Regelfall (-> schmale Wege werden auf Basis gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme konfliktfrei von allen Waldbesuchern gemeinsam genutzt) zum Ausnahmefall machen!

Abgesehen davon wird diesen Aufwand nur betreiben (und genehmigen), wer sich davon einen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen verspricht und damit sind wir dann wieder an dem Punkt, dass der 10%-Singletrails-Kompromiss nur dem Tourismus zu Gute kommen wird und nicht den einheimischen Bikern. Und selbst der Tourismus hätte nur bedingt was davon, denn wer will schon in eine Urlaubs-Region fahren, in der man nur auf 10% der Trails geduldet ist und sich immer ganz genau an die Touren-Vorschläge halten muss, wen es links und rechts wunderbare Trails in Hülle und Fülle gibt?

*Deshalb: "Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel" statt "10%-Singletrail-Kompromiss"!*


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2014)

keroson schrieb:


> Bitte interesse Bekunden!
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44374--f412743.html#q412743



Bin an der Antwort sowas von interessiert!


----------



## Muckymu (7. Januar 2014)

...anderes Land und andere Sportart..

"Die Skigebiete können nicht kommerziell vom Finanzsegen profitieren, ohne auf der anderen Seite die Sicherheit der Skifahrer zu gewährleisten."

Sagt jemand zum Sachverhalt dass Michael Schumacher eine offizelle Piste verlassen hat und in ungesichertem Gebiet gestürzt ist.
An dieser Stelle meine besten Wünsche zur schnellen und vollkkommenen Genesung.

Sobald Gemeinden Trails freigeben, laden sie sich die Herkulesaufgabe der Beschilderung und Sicherung auf.

Sobald Tourismussämter mit im Spiel sind, lässt sich eine kommerzielle Absicht nicht mehr leugnen.

Somit müsste würde sich jede Gemeinde, die Strecken freigibt, Fragen wie oben angeführt stellen,
sobald sich jemand hinlegt und promient oder klagewütig genug ist.
Selbst wenn dieser jemand im freien Willen die offizielle Strecke verlässt.

Willkommen im amerikanischen Haftungssystem.
"Vorsicht, Kaffee kann heiß sein und Fahrersitz auch bei eingeschaltenem Tempomat nicht verlassen "


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2014)

Im Gegensatz zu allgemeinen Waldwegen sind Skipisten und Skigebiete aus meiner Sicht eher sowas wie ein Bikepark, oder?

Jedenfalls ist es auch aus Haftungssicht unkomplizierter die 2-Meter-Regel aufzuheben, statt ein paar Trails zu expliziten Bike-Trails zu erklären. Auf denen erhöht sich nämlich tatsächlich die Verkehrssicherungspflicht (im Gegensatz zu allgemeinen Waldwegen). Wenn man dann aus touristischen Gründen unbedingt _zusätzlich _explizite Bike-Trails haben will, kann man das ja machen und auch deren Genehmigung etc. wird ohne 2-Meter-Regel einfacher.

So einfach ist es!  Bzw. könnt es sein!


----------



## Muckymu (7. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu allgemeinen Waldwegen sind Skipisten und Skigebiete aus meiner Sicht eher sowas wie ein Bikepark, oder?



Ja, allgemeine Wanderwege schon. Aber was ist mit explizit freigegeben Strecken?
Die Sonderfreigabe geschieht ja ganz offensichtlich nicht, um dem breiten Volk das radeln zu ermöglichen.
Sie dient ja eher die Attraktivitätssteierung von touristisch engagierten Orten und ist damit kommerziell motiviert.

Wäre die Frage, wie ein spitzfinder Anwalt sowas in einen Zusammenhang bringen könnte.
Die Angst vor der Wegesicherung hat sich ja "bewährt".
Wäre doch lustig, sie in die richtige Richtung drehen zu können.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (7. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Da bin ich nicht bei Dir. Und das wurde auch immer so zu der Petition vorgetragen, daß einzelne Sperrungen besser seien als ein gesamtes Verbot. Und da bin auch dahinter.


Natürlich ist das besser. Nur selten praktikabel. In Freiburg ist man sich relativ einig, dass ein Fahrverzicht auf zwei schlapp 15 km langen Abschnitten an Wochenenden während der prime time bei schönem Wetter das ganze Thema _Konflikte mit Wanderern_ fast vollständig erledigen würde. So differenziert kann man aber nicht sperren sondern nur Empfehlen, aufklären, kommunizieren.
Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist ein fast ungenutzter Singletrail parallel zu einem völlig überlaufenen Fahrweg: Spaziergänger, Kinder, freilaufend und im Wagen geschoben. Hunde. Hier sollte sinnigerweise der Fahrweg Sonntags zwischen 10:00 und 17:00 Uhr für Biker gesperrt werden. Das Thema Sperrung ist eben alles, nur nicht wegebreitenspezifisch.


----------



## Magico80 (8. Januar 2014)

Begleitfahrzeug: Ich verstehe was Du meinst. Jedoch ist das so eine Sache mit Empfehlungen. Die Leute die sich dran halten sind eh diejenigen, die rücksichtsvoll und vorausschauend fahren. Es geht um die anderen die es nicht wissen (können) und diejenigen, die es nicht wissen (wollen).

Eine partielle Sperrung von überlaufenen Stellen ist mir 100x lieber als ein Gesamtverbot, denn da hat gar niemand was von.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube Ihr seit Euch eigentlich einig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (8. Januar 2014)

Herr Binder (SPD) hat geantwortet 

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44338--f411909.html#q411909



> Schon in meiner allersten Antwort auf Herrn Okenkas Frage habe ich das Thema Wegesicherungspflicht im Kontext von eigens für Mountainbiker angelegten Routen angeführt. Für diese besteht, wie Sie richtig feststellen eine Wegesicherungspflicht



Na das ist doch mal ein Ansatzpunkt.
Eigens für MTB angelegte Strecken unterliegen der Sicherungspflicht.

Das klang vor ein paar Monaten noch genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Athabaske (8. Januar 2014)

...aha - lese ich da ein klein wenig Bewegung heraus?


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Januar 2014)

Nochmals kurz zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht:
Das Ausweisen eines Weges zu was auch immer - solange es keine Widmung ist - wirkt sich nicht haftungserweiternd aus.
Ebenso besteht entgegen der früher in Teilen der Rechtsprechung und Literatur vertretenen Ansicht auch an stark frequentierten Waldwegen
keine besondere Verkehrssicherungspflicht.


Magico80 schrieb:


> Auch sollte finde ich deutlich werden, daß uns nicht daran gelegen ist, jetzt die mit Wanderer Hoch frequentierten Trails stürmen wollen, sondern wir nicht abgeneigt wären, falls die 2m Regel fällt, solche Trails auch für MTB gesperrt werden würden. Es geht ja hauptsächlich um den Trail hinter der Haustüre.


Die Frequentierung eines Weges als Grund für eine Sperrung heranzuziehen, ist aus verschiedenen Gründen für alle, die sich damit beschäftigen, nicht zielführend.


----------



## muddymartin (9. Januar 2014)

http://www.rnz.de/heidelberg/00_201...dfahrer_Seil_und_Draht_quer_u.html#ad-image-0

http://www.wnoz.de/index.php?WNOZID...f357&kat=114&artikel=110495621&red=27&ausgabe=

http://www.wnoz.de/index.php?WNOZID...f185&kat=114&artikel=110494832&red=27&ausgabe=


Heute sogar in der Stuttgarter Zeitung, allerdings noch nicht online (kann ihn heute abend ggf. einscannen)


----------



## damage0099 (9. Januar 2014)

Da komme ich zum Glück noch glimpflich davon:
Innerhalb von 1 Woche wurde an meinen Hometrails 2x auf den Trail geschi$$en! 
1x direkt unter eine Steilstufe, das 2. mal an einem nur von mir befahrenen Teil, Spitzkehre, sehr steil, rutschig, kein anhalten innerhalb von 2m möglich, seitlich abschüssig.
Die beiden Stellen scheinen mir gut ausgewählt worden zu sein.
(Hunde waren es nicht, außer es gibt mittlerweile Hundeklopapier!).
Dies ist kein Witz und nicht ironisch gemeint!


----------



## muddymartin (9. Januar 2014)

So, nun auch in der StZ
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ker.7edf1152-667a-43f0-af3a-eef66fc37a20.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. Januar 2014)

Aktueller Beitrag von Open Trails auf Facebook:
Missverständliche Berichterstattung zum Status der 2-Meter-Regel
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/759309694096454


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Januar 2014)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist ein fast ungenutzter Singletrail parallel zu einem völlig überlaufenen Fahrweg: Spaziergänger, Kinder, freilaufend und im Wagen geschoben. Hunde. Hier sollte sinnigerweise der Fahrweg Sonntags zwischen 10:00 und 17:00 Uhr für Biker gesperrt werden. Das Thema Sperrung ist eben alles, nur nicht wegebreitenspezifisch.


Hehe, nicht zufällig der BHR auf dem Weg zu einem kleinen Kloster im Osten der Stadt?  Ja, dessen parallel verlaufenden Trail scheint tatsächlich kein Wanderer entdeckt zu haben, das ist echt superkomisch, aber für uns Biker natürlich ideal.

Nicht ganz zum Thema, aber immerhin so halb:
http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendungen_a-z/432744_plusminus/18984828_kahlschlag-im-naturschutzgebiet


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Januar 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> So, nun auch in der StZ
> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ker.7edf1152-667a-43f0-af3a-eef66fc37a20.html



...und darin u.a. ein treffsicheres Statement vom ADFC: 


> „Wenn man einzelne Nutzer ausschließt, führt dies immer zu Fehlverhalten anderer, weil die sich im Recht fühlen, dabei können mit etwas Rücksicht auch auf schmalen Wegen alle gut miteinander auskommen“, erläuterte Zühlke [Landesvorsitzende des Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad-Clubs].



Ich halte es zwar nicht für sinnvoll, die beiden Themen "Fallen gegen Biker" und "Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel" derzeit in der Öffentlichkeit aktiv zu vermischen (Gefahr von Nachahmenrn, zusätzlich emotionalisierte Diskussion und verhärtete Fronten helfen uns im Rahmen der Petitions-Gespräche nicht), aber wenn man - wie hier - darauf angesprochen wird bzw. in den anstehenden Gesprächen, ist es durchaus richtig und wichtig, den Beitrag der 2-Meter-Regel zu dieser Ausprägung der Konflikte zu erwähnen und auch deutlich zu machen, dass die Wanderverbänden sowie die Politik ebenfalls eine Verantwortung für diesen Hass tragen, wenn sie wie bisher immer wieder von Konflikten, die es nun mal gäbe und sogar von "tödlichen Unfällen" und den Bikern als Risiko reden, obwohl es dafür keinerlei Basis gibt.


----------



## Magico80 (9. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Da komme ich zum Glück noch glimpflich davon:
> Innerhalb von 1 Woche wurde an meinen Hometrails 2x auf den Trail geschi$$en!
> 1x direkt unter eine Steilstufe, das 2. mal an einem nur von mir befahrenen Teil, Spitzkehre, sehr steil, rutschig, kein anhalten innerhalb von 2m möglich, seitlich abschüssig.
> Die beiden Stellen scheinen mir gut ausgewählt worden zu sein.
> ...



Wir haben schon einen erwischt der mitten auf en Trail scheissen wollte. Die Hose bekam er gerade noch hoch gezogen als wir anrollten Oma musste schmiere stehen...Mehr als Kopfschütteln blieb einem da nicht übrig...


----------



## Stopelhopser (9. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Wir haben schon einen erwischt der mitten auf en Trail scheissen wollte. Die Hose bekam er gerade noch hoch gezogen als wir anrollten Oma musste schmiere stehen...Mehr als Kopfschütteln blieb einem da nicht übrig...


 
Erinnert mich an die Schauspielerin, die nach einem furchtbaren Verriss in der Zeitung dem zuständigen Redakteur ein Postpakte mit Ihrem Exkrementen sandte um Ihre Meinung über seine Schreibe kund zu tun.
Er sandte Ihr dann ein Paket mit einer Rose drin und einem Zettel.
"Jeder so gut er kann".


----------



## damage0099 (9. Januar 2014)

Soll heißen, das war keine Absicht? 
Falls ich sie / ihn mal erwischen sollte, frage ich natürlich freundlich nach


----------



## muddymartin (10. Januar 2014)

Sehr sehr gutes Interview unserer Mitstreiter vom DAV Heidelberg zum aktuellen Thema in der RNZ

http://www.rnz.de/heidelberg/00_201...aege_auf_Mountainbiker_Alpenverein_wirbt.html

Bitte wohlwollend kommentieren!!


----------



## damage0099 (10. Januar 2014)

WOW! dicker  hoch!


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Januar 2014)

Pressemitteilung der Naturfreunde Baden-Württemberg.


*2-Meter-Regelung ist unsinnig!*
"Für die NaturFreunde Baden-Württemberg steht fest: Der Wald ist für alle Erholungssuchenden da - ob für Spaziergänger, Wanderer, Walker, Jogger oder Radfahrer."


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2014)

Gerade bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen: 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.



> Gewaltiges Informationsdefizit -> wir brauchen Eure Unterstützung!
> 
> In der aktuellen öffentlichen und nicht-öffentlichen Diskussion zur 2-Meter-Regel ist ein gewaltiges Informationsdefizit auf Seiten der Entscheidungsträger, aber auch auf Seiten der Betroffenen zu erkennen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (10. Januar 2014)

herje, der journalist (RNZ) ist wohl eher wanderer...
oder wollte er mit seinen fragen, die beiden herren aus der reserve locken?

die antworten waren supi und sind nicht auf sein niveau abgedriftet


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Sehr sehr gutes Interview unserer Mitstreiter vom DAV Heidelberg zum aktuellen Thema in der RNZ
> 
> http://www.rnz.de/heidelberg/00_201...aege_auf_Mountainbiker_Alpenverein_wirbt.html
> 
> Bitte wohlwollend kommentieren!!



Super @ozze75 !


----------



## client (10. Januar 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Sehr sehr gutes Interview unserer Mitstreiter vom DAV Heidelberg zum aktuellen Thema in der RNZ
> 
> http://www.rnz.de/heidelberg/00_201...aege_auf_Mountainbiker_Alpenverein_wirbt.html
> 
> Bitte wohlwollend kommentieren!!


Hervorragende offene Wort; insbesondere der Hinweis, dass die DAV- Biker sich auch nicht an die 2m Regelung halten.
Alle Alpen- und Mittelgebirgsregionen müssen sich der Zukunft stellen, genauso, wie es der DAV erfreulicherweise macht.
Heute kam im Radio bayern2 ein Bericht über wissenschaftliche Studien (ich meine aus Bayern) die klar belegen, dass spätestens im Jahr 2050 in Deutschland (auch mit Schneekanonen) kein Wintersport mehr möglich ist.
Wenn man dazu noch die sich verringernde Zahl der älteren Wanderer, die halt einfach "aussterben" berücksichtigt, dann sollten diese Fakten auch dem verbohrtesten Bikehasser klar aufzeigen, dass ganze Touristenregionen ohne den Bikesport wirtschaftlich untergehen könnten!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2014)

Schade nur, dass die Politiker immer nur bis zum nächsten Wahltermin denken und - zumindest in BaWü - auch die Tourismus-Manager scheinbar nicht viel weiter planen. Sonst müssten zumindest die Tourismus-Manager mit uns an einem Strang ziehen!


----------



## Magico80 (10. Januar 2014)

So ist das halt...bis zum Wahltermin. Wenn jemand anders dann gewählt wird, macht der ggf. eh alles rückgängig oder anders als der bisherige Politiker. Für Versagen gibts halt einen anderen Posten oder man geht in die Wirtschaft als Politiker. 
Bei Verbänden und Behörden nicht anders. Denn für die ändert sich auch einiges mit jeder Wahl. 

Wenn ich das so sehe, was diverse Politiker und Ämter an Mist bauen hierzulande, ist das nur die Spitze des Eisberges der öffentlich wird. Das geht von nicht einhalten von Wahlversprechen bis zu großen Dingern wie im Fall Mollath. 

Die Leute haben kein Vertrauen mehr in Politik. Ich weder in Politik noch ins Rechtssystem. Wer dreister oder mehr Kohle/Einfluss hat, hat mehr Recht. Ist halt so...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2014)

Jemand von der BikeArena Sauerland hat sich per Kommentar auf Open Trails zum Thema "Biken und Tourismus" geäußert: 
"(...) Die 2m Regelung schadet der einheimische Branche mehr als sie denken. (...) Aber was sag ich wenn man einen Markt nicht sehen will helfen auch keine Argumente deshalb macht weiter so dann kommen die beliebten Biker eben ins Sauerland"

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, oder?


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Januar 2014)

Wobei der Schwarzwald um laengen schoener ist und mehr Potential hat.
Die Bike Arena Sauerland protzt auch nicht gerade mit Singletrailanteil, hauptsaechlich Forstautobahnen. Da finde ich den Harz attraktiver.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Januar 2014)

Ja, das weiß der im Sauerland auch und freut sich wie ein Schnitzel über die 2-Meter-Regelung im Schwarzwald.


----------



## decay (11. Januar 2014)

Wow, Titelseite der SZ schreibt über die Verbotspartei und die 2m Regel in BW, Gratulation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (11. Januar 2014)

hier der Artikel:

Titelseite, 11.01.2014 

Grüne und Radfahrer 

Meterweise Ärger 
================ 

Von Roman Deininger 

In seinen zweieinhalb Jahren als Ministerpräsident von Baden-Württemberg hat sich Winfried Kretschmann mächtig ins Zeug gelegt, die Grünen zu einer "Autofahrerpartei" umzudeuten ("Ich fahr' schon lange Mercedes"). Das Ganze bleibt indes eine Operation am lebenden Image, seine Parteifreunde müssen sich trotz allem immer noch als "Radfahrer" verspotten lassen - ein Titel, den etwa der grüne Verkehrsminister Winfried Hermann durchaus mit Stolz trägt. Wenn Hermann bei einer "Sternfahrt" Werbung für sein bevorzugtes Verkehrsmittel macht, applaudieren die Fahrradverbände. Doch jetzt sind sie sauer: Die politischen Radfahrer haben Ärger mit den echten. 

Die Debatte dreht sich um eine Passage im Landesforstgesetz, laut der Radfahrer im Wald nur Wege befahren dürfen, die mehr als zwei Meter breit sind. Nachdem Hessen die strenge Zwei-Meter-Regel im Sommer abgeschafft hat, hält nur noch Baden-Württemberg daran fest. Das, findet die Rad-Lobby, schränke das Tretvergnügen ganz schön ein: Hübsche, schmale Pfade dürfen nicht genutzt werden. Und das, obwohl Tourismus-Strategen gerade den Schwarzwald gern als Paradies für Mountainbiker rühmen - und die Grünen doch eigentlich dringend einen weiteren beharrlichen Imageaspekt loswerden wollen: den als Verbotspartei. 

"Wie soll man denn so einen Weg überhaupt verlässlich abmessen?", fragt Gudrun Zühlke, Südwest-Chefin des Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad-Clubs (ADFC). Die Radfahrer könnten doch nicht ständig absteigen und den Meterstab auspacken. "Die Regel widerspricht grundsätzlich der Radpolitik des Landes", findet Zühlke. "Die Regierung investiert Millionen in den Ausbau von Radwegen und sperrt zugleich das wunderbare Wegenetz im Wald." Davon seien im Übrigen nicht nur Mountainbiker, sondern auch "Rad fahrende Familien betroffen". 

Kürzlich haben mehrere Radverbände dem Stuttgarter Landtag 58 210 Unterschriften gegen die Zwei-Meter-Regel übergeben. Das zuständige Ministerium für den ländlichen Raum, das vom grünen Vorzeige-Realo Alexander Bonde geführt wird, hat den Radfahrern daraufhin ein Friedensgespräch mit dem Forstpräsidenten in Aussicht gestellt. Aber in der Sache vertraut die Regierung auf ihre Argumente: "Die Zwei-Meter-Regel hat sich bewährt", sagt ein Sprecher Bondes, "sie sorgt für Rechtsklarheit." Im Rest der Republik müssten Wanderer nach Unfällen erst mal beweisen, dass der Weg für Radfahrer nicht geeignet war. Man unterstütze lieber ein Projekt im Schwarzwald, das einzelne attraktive "Singletrails" für Radler öffnen will. Nicht zuletzt verweist Grün-Rot auf die Unterstützung von Jagd-, Forst- und Naturschutzverbänden: Alle wollen Pflanzen und Tieren die Belästigung durch Radfahrer ersparen. 

Dabei, beteuert Heiko Mittelstädt von der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB), gebe es doch gar keine großen Störungen: "In Hessen ist das Wild ja auch noch da." Unfälle mit Wanderern seien sehr selten, "da gibt es schlimmstenfalls mal ein kleines Wortgefecht". Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme sei doch "selbstverständlich", sagt Mittelstädt. "Ich glaube, dass man den Leuten nicht alles vorschreiben muss." Und daran glauben die Grünen ja nun auch.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand bescheid geben, wenn der oben erwähnte SZ-Artikel online zum Verlinken erscheint? Bin heute unterwegs.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

wie von @decay oben schon zitiert jetzt auch *zum liken und teilen* auf Open Trails bei Facebook: 
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Januar 2014)

Wir erinnern uns an die Festrede von Prof Mezger beim 125 Jubiläum des Albvereines?
http://albverein.net/2013/05/21/125-jahre-schwabischer-albverein-2/
Mit Passagen wie: _"Noch drastischer beim Mountainbiking – ohnedies ein paranoider Unsinn, weil man hier genau dort Fahrrad fährt, wo es jeder Vernunft widerspricht. Es ist das sportliche “Trotzdem”. In bewusster Opposition zur Natur sucht man Extremrouten über Stock und Stein, die eigentlich nicht befahrbar sind, oder man funktioniert Wanderwege um und ruiniert sie."_

Trotz von uns vorgetragener Kritik hält der Prof. wieder einen Vortrag für den SAV am 18.1.14 in Plochingen. Vieleicht ist jemand in der Nähe und möchte sich das anhören.
http://wandern.albverein.net/2013/1...-dr-werner-mezger-am-18-januar-in-plochingen/


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

Nur mal so als Wasserstandsmeldung:
- wir hatten mit dem Beitrag zum Positionspapier gestern eine Reichweite auf FB von 20.000
- heute sind es auch schon kumulierte 18.000 mit dem Beitrag zum SZ-Artikel
-> das ist wie in den besten Zeiten vor Ende der Petition 

Das Thema nimmt also gerade wieder richtig Fahrt auf und wir haben auch wieder vermehrt Anfragen seitens der Presse. Dass die 2-Meter-Regel jetzt auch von der Presse (SZ von heute!) als Ausdruck der Verbots-Politik und Bevormundungs-Kultur gesehen wird und über die Schiene in die Öffentlichkeit kommt, hilft uns zusätzlich das Thema auch bei Nicht-Bikern in's Bewusstsein zu bringen. 

Um Letzteres jetzt mit dem aktuellen Schwung noch zu beschleunigen, ist es extrem wichtig, dass Ihr z.B. mit Hilfe des Positionspapiers Entscheider und Meinungsmacher aus Eurem Umfeld, aber eben auch Euren Landtagsabgeordneten, Kumpel bei Partei X und/oder Y auf das Thema ansprecht, damit dort erkannt wird, dass es nicht nur um eine paar Rad-Rowdies geht, die "Ihr Recht auf freie Fahrt wollen", sondern um ein Anliegen aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft geht (dass bei der Kommunalwahl im April 2014 auch mal Wählerstimmen kosten bzw. bringen kann). Mehr als 58.000 Unterzeichner der Petition (davon mehr als 30.000 aus BaWü) können mehr als das Zünglein an der Waage sein! Es sind schon Wahlen wegen weniger Stimmen verloren worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (12. Januar 2014)

Der Toursimus BW wirbt ja ganz fleisig mit falschen Tatsachen. Wäre nett wenn Ihr da mal nachhaken könntet.
[email protected]


http://beta.tourismus-bw.de/Natur/Radsport-in-Baden-Wuerttemberg

*"Mountainbike*
*Auf endlosen Trails* lassen sich die Mittelgebirge im Süden perfekt mit dem *Mountainbike erkunden.* In regelmäßigen Abständen küren die Leser des Mountainbike-Magazins den Schwarzwald zum besten Bike-Revier Deutschlands. Auf 8.000 Kilometern Länge mit über 100.000 Höhenmetern verfügt der Schwarzwald über eine nahezu unerschöpfliche Spielwiese für jeden Anspruch. Neben einer GPS-gestützten Tourenplanung können einige Strecken bereits im Vorfeld virtuell am Bildschirm abgefahren werden.

*Endlose Trails* und ein * bestens ausgeschildertes Wegenetz* finden sich selbstverständlich auch in den anderen Regionen des Landes. Auf der Schwäbischen Alb, am Bodensee, im Odenwald oder rund um Stuttgart findet sich für *jeden Anspruch die perfekte Strecke*. Für Tagestouren und die abendliche Runde vor der Haus- bzw. Hoteltüre stehen in den Regionen umfassende Tipps und Tourenvorschläge zur Verfügung"


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Januar 2014)

Für Anspruchslose geht das schon...
Die auf den Tourismusseiten angepriesenen „endlosen Singletrails“ bleiben damit ein hohles Werbeversprechen, wenn die Radfahrer diese Wege nicht schiebend oder von der Forststraße aus betrachten sollen.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Januar 2014)

Wir haben uns den Artikel aus der Süddeutschen Zeitung von gestern noch mal genauer angeschaut.  'Und daran glauben die Grünen ja nun auch.' steht dort und dass die Grünen den Imageaspekt Verbotspartei loswerden wollen. Besteht nicht für uns eine Chance darin, dass die Grünen gerade händeringend versuchen, das Image einer Verbotspartei loszuwerden?

Wir haben uns daher noch mal die aktuelle "Weimarer Erklärung" der Grünen durchgelesen und tatsächlich, da finden sich ein paar Punkte, die gut zu unserem Anliegen passen:



> Wir Grüne sind die einzige Kraft für Liberalismus und Bürgerrechte im Bundestag.





> Wir stellen uns entgegen, wenn aufgrund von Fehlverhalten Einzelner der Ruf nach umfassender Einschränkung der Freiheit aller ertönt.





> Wir stehen für einen emanzipatorischen Freiheitsbegriff und eine umfassende Bürgerrechtspolitik für das 21. Jahrhundert: Es ging und es geht uns um entschiedene Verteidigung der Grundrechte, um soziale Bürgerrechte, um Selbstbestimmung und Emanzipation, um Inklusion, Vielfalt, Toleranz, Beteiligung und Transparenz.





> Wir werden dazu im ersten Halbjahr 2014 einen großen Freiheitskongress veranstalten, wo wir uns sowohl mit dem Wert und dem Erhalt individueller Freiheit beschäftigen werden, (…) und schließlich den grünen programmatischen Schnittstellen von ökologischem Imperativ und Freiheit.





> Wir müssen Regeln, die verlässliche sozial-ökologische Leitplanken definieren, besser abgrenzen gegenüber einer Überregulierung, die (…) die Legitimation von sinnvoller Regulierung schwächt.



und schließlich


> Wir Grüne wollen uns der Frage stellen, wo wir in der Vergangenheit mit Ge- und Verboten zu weit gegangen sind und wo wir richtiges ökologisches und soziales Verhalten erzwingen wollten statt es zu fördern und zu stärken.



Deshalb haben wir das Thema heute noch mal auf Facebook aufgegriffen. Nicht, um immer nur gegen eine Partei zu schiessen, sondern um ganz pragmatisch die Partei anzusprechen, die in BaWü gerade die  Regierungsverantwortung hat, 2 der relevanten Ministerien besetzt (Landwirtschaft, Verkehr) und in den letzten beiden Jahren der Legislaturperiode ein Zeichen setzen und die 2-Meter-Regel ersetzen kann.

Bitte schaut Euch die Argumentation im Facebook-Artikel an und nutzt diese wie auch die Zitate oben und das Positionspapier, um die grünen Politiker aus Eurem Wahl- und Bekanntenkreis anzusprechen und persönlich für unsere Sache zu werben. Aber auch die Politiker der anderen Parteien sollten das Thema aus Sicht der Biker besser verstehen.

In Hessen hat sich die Landesregierung nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Drucks aus der Opposition auf eine bike-freundlichere Gestaltung des Waldgesetze besonnen.

Hier ist eine Übersicht, wer Euer Landtagsabgeordneter ist:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live...rdnete/2013_03_15_LTBW_Wahlkreiskarte_low.pdf


----------



## Hufi (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo, wer mit dem Schwarzwaldtourismus diskutieren möchte kann ja auf der CMT vorbeischauen. Dort ein paar Prospekte der Konkurrenz von anderen Ständen mitnehmen und diese dann am BW-Schwarzwaldstand abgeben o. mit den Leuten dort ein Gespräch beginnen.


----------



## allert (12. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bescheid geben, wenn der oben erwähnte SZ-Artikel online zum Verlinken erscheint? Bin heute unterwegs.


Der Artikel ist jetzt Online auf der Homepage!


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Januar 2014)

allert schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist jetzt Online auf der Homepage!



Danke!  Hier der Link: http://www.sueddeutsche.de...


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2014)

Warum wir das Thema nicht nur bei einer Partei thematisieren dürfen, steht hier:https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/486147018173613


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Pressemitteilung der Naturfreunde Baden-Württemberg.
> 
> 
> *2-Meter-Regelung ist unsinnig!*
> "Für die NaturFreunde Baden-Württemberg steht fest: Der Wald ist für alle Erholungssuchenden da - ob für Spaziergänger, Wanderer, Walker, Jogger oder Radfahrer."




wenn davon mal was online erscheint, auf deren Seite oder sonstwo, bitte kurz bescheid geben! Danke!


----------



## muddymartin (13. Januar 2014)

Ich denke das hier (und auch insbesondere wieder die besonders sinnreichen Kommentare) sollten wir nicht unkommentiert lassen:

http://www.rnz.de/heidelberg/00_201...tainbiker_passen_nicht_gut_zu.html#ad-image-0


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2014)

Interessant, dass der Titel lautet "Passen nicht zusammen", im Interview dann aber deutlich wird, dass die 2-Meter-Regel eher nicht erforderlich ist und man auch auf 1,50m-Wegen gut aneinander vorbei kommt.

Wenn sich die Radler vernünftig verhalten! Und DAS müssen wir schon auch zum Thema machen. Denn die schwarzen Schafe gibt es auch bei uns.

Wobei ich seit gestern (eigene Erfahrung) wieder davon überzeigt bin, dass sowohl im Wald als auch in den Medien v.a. Otto-Normal-Trekking-Radfahrer und Otto-Normal-Sonntagsspaziergänger ein Problem miteinander haben. Und zwar, weil die sich alle (mehr oder weniger rücksichtsvoll) auf den breiten Wegen tummeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (13. Januar 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Toursimus BW wirbt ja ganz fleisig mit falschen Tatsachen. Wäre nett wenn Ihr da mal nachhaken könntet.



Ich bastel mir gerade einen GPS Tracker, der neben der Strecke auch die Wegbeschaffenheit mitloggt.
Im Frühjahr werde ich mir dann den Spass machen ein paar der *endlosen Trails* abzufahren.
Wenn ich die Geschwindigkeitsangabe für die Streckenbeschaffenheit missbrauche, gibt das ein hübsches Bild.
Zusätzlich kann ich dann jede Strecke tabelarisch filetieren.
Wird dann schwer, 95% Forstautobahn schönzureden.

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/zz/pt/zzpttcf3fd76/large_Track.jpg?0

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Wegenetztest geworden?


----------



## Magico80 (13. Januar 2014)

ich stelle immer wieder fest, das es die Probleme gar nicht gibt wie immer geschildert, auf jeden Fall nicht in der Häufigkeit wie man es durch die Medien und Kommentare vermuten mag. Meist sind als Kommentatoren der Artikel eine Art Kampfkommentatoren tätig, die nur stänkern wollen so scheint es mir.

Weiter ist eine erhöhte Dichte an Fußgänger und Jogger meist 1km um den nächsten Parkplatz wo dann die dicken SUV und Oberklasse Limousinen stehen, tiefer im Wald ist man meist alleine. Was diese Leute dann im Wald hinterlassen, zeugt nicht von dem oft zitierten Naturverständnis des Fußvolkes. Das fängt schon bei Taschentüchern an und hört bei Plastikabfall auf vom Bonbon, welches einfach mal so davonflattert. Und da mach ich mir schon Gedanken, ob es ok ist, ne Bananenschale in die Natur zu werfen wiel das Obst nicht heimisch ist.

Klingel habe ich keine am MTB, genau so Licht und sonstiges StVzO Krams, ich bewege mich ja nicht im Straßenverkehr. Meist reicht ein freudliches Wort. Wenn ich mit meinem Baron angerollt komme, hören das schon die meisten.

Wer stress machen will, erkennt man schon von weitem. Düstere Gesichter oder das absichtliche "versperren" oder "verengen" des Weges obwohl man deutlich langsam heranfährt. Da fällt auch mal ein harsches Wort aus meiner Richtung, kommt aber extrem selten vor.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Januar 2014)

...es geht überhaupt nicht darum ob es diese Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern gibt und in welcher Anzahl, sie sind eines der letzten Argumente gegen eine Aufhebung der 2m-Regelung. Und das einzige Argument, das sich nicht so einfach entkräften lässt, denn dauerhaft wiederholt ist es zu einer Art Allgemeinwissen geworden, keiner hat konkret etwas erlebt, aber jeder meint zu wissen solche Begegnungen finden statt - eine Art Legende die nicht auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt geprüft wird aber auch nur schwer wiederlegt werden kann.

Ich persönlich habe es für mich aufgegeben dagegen argumentieren zu wollen, das ist praktisch unmöglich. Auch wenn es zuerst immer leicht gelingt wenn man nach konkreten Erlebnissen fragt - an anderer Stelle wird der Konflikt dann auf alle Fälle wieder aufgewärmt. Es ist aus meiner Sicht sinnlos...


----------



## Magico80 (13. Januar 2014)

Dass es solche Momente gibt, ist klar und nicht bestreitbar. Auf beiden Seiten gibt es Leute, die provozieren.

Zitat von einem Radkollegen mit Erfahrung vom Wochenende einer CTF hier im Norden:



> ...hab heute die geführte 41km -ctf in XXXXXX mitgemacht! Unmöglich was der "Guide" da in der 7kopfigen Spitzengruppe veranstaltet hat! Ohne "Druck raus nehmen" an Fussgängern,Hunden und/oder andern Radlern vorbei,ohne Gruppenrücksicht über Strassen...da hat einer das "guiden" wohl falsch verstanden..habs ihm dann freundlich gesagt und nach 15km auf die nächste, auch zügige Gruppe gewartet  da kann man noch so freundlich durch die XXXXXX fahren..solche Vollpfosten machen das alles wieder in 2 h kaputt und alle müssen sich das pauschal an hören...boah war ich sauer...



Ich kenne Konfliktsituationen auch, aber bisher immer aus Richtung des Fußgängers oder on the Road von Autofahrern.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Januar 2014)

...ok. Du hast das erlebt, aber wie argumentierst Du gegen die Behauptung die 2m-Regel verhindere diese Konflikte?


----------



## Magico80 (13. Januar 2014)

Gar nicht, aber zu leugnen, das es auf des MTBlers Seite Deppen gibt und alle rücksichtsvoll und nett sind, macht uns nicht glaubwürdiger.

Ich bin entschieden gegen die 2m Regel, aber nicht weil ich meine daß sie keine Konflikte verhindert (im Gegenteil) sondern weil sie von Grund auf Quatsch und politische Klientelpflege ist.

Edit: Hier bei uns in den Harburger Bergen gibts zwar keine 2m Regel aber wenn ich zu meinen Eltern in die Heimat auf die Schwäbische Alb fahre, machts mir die 2m Regel nicht einfach. Hier in den HBergen haben sich die meisten an die MTBler gewöhnt. Hier ist das Mekka des MTBlers aus dem ganzen Hamburger Einzugsgebiet und überdurchschnittlich viele MTBler unterwegs.
Meist wird freundlich miteinander umgegangen, "Bruddelige" sind selten. Man sieht aber immer wieder mal (selten) nen Mtbler der sich nicht so ganz Rücksichtsvoll verhält.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, wir müssen weiter all das machen, was oben erwähnt ist:
- darauf hinweisen, dass es in der Praxis keine oder kaum Konflikte gibt (eigene Erfahrung, Studie der Uni FR)
- darauf hinweisen, dass die u.a. auf der 2-Meter-Regel basierende "Ich darf hier sein, Du nicht"-Haltung einiger Fußgänger Konflikte schürt, die es ohne die Regel nicht gäbe (teilweise Umgangston im Wald, Blockwart-Mentalität, Selbstjustiz bis hin zu gespannten Drähten)
- darauf hinwirken, dass die schwarzen Schafe in den eigenen Reihen rücksichtsvoller fahren
(neulich hat erst einer auf FB geschrieben, dass er seit der Diskussion bewusster rücksichtsvoll fährt!)

Noch was: 
vor einiger Zeit war immer mal wieder zu lesen, dass die Wegwarte der Wandervereine (noch) weniger Probleme mit uns Bikern hätten, wenn wir uns an der Wegpflege beteiligen würden. Angebote der Biker werden aber gerne mit dem Hinweis auf die 2-Meter-Regel abgelehnt (hinterher wollt ihr da dann doch nur fahren...). Und tatsächlich ist es verständlicherweise auch schwer, Biker dafür zu gewinnen, die für sie offiziell verbotenen Weg zu pflegen. Ein Teufelskreis, der sich um - na was wohl?! - die 2-Meter-Regel dreht!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2014)

P.S.: 
ich will überhaupt nicht leugnen, dass es unter den Bikern ein paar rücksichtslose Idioten gibt. Aber seit gestern habe ich wieder mal mehr den Eindruck, dass die Normalo-Radfahrer auf den breiten Wegen "unserem Ruf" sehr viel mehr schaden, als die eigentlichen Biker. Und zwar wiel die Fußgänger und die Politiker - vielleicht verständlicherweise - nicht noch großartig zw. Bikern und normalen Radfahrern, schmalen und breiten Wegen unterscheiden.

Und alle zusammen werden sie denken: 
wenn es schon auf breiten Wegen solche Probleme gibt, wie schlimm muss es dann erst auf den schmalen Wegen sein! 
Und das ohne dass dort überhaupt einer von denen jemals unterwegs ist...  

Auf den schmalen Wegen sind nämlich nach meiner Erfahrung nur "echte Biker" und "echte Wanderer" unterwegs und das auch nur weniger und selten. Begegnungen gibt es dort kaum und die sind - nach meiner Erfahrung - gerade auf den schmalen Wege und gerade unter "echte Bikern" und "echten Wanderer" ausnahmslos problemlos und konfliktfrei. U.a. weil "echte Wanderer" nicht laut schwatzend in voller Breite den Weg einnehmen, sondern mit offenen Sinnen durch den Wald gehen und dabei trittfest sind. Die bemerken einen, gehen ein bisschen weiter am Rand, so wie man selbst einen bisschen weiter am Rand fährt, man grüßt sich und alles ist gut.

Der "typische Sonntagsspaziergänger" auf breiten Wegen bemerkt einen hingegen erst sehr spät (unterhält sich laut, hat Kopfhörer auf, schwerhörig oder alles zusammen) erschrickt dann und springt hektisch zur Seite, obwohl genug Platz ist und man im Schritttempo hinter ihm her gondelt. Dabei laufen sie dann gerne noch durcheinander, die einen stolpern nach links, die anderen nach rechts. Ich habe immer Angst, dass die sich dabei verletzen!

Und solche Situationen beschreiben die dann mit "Ich musste mit einem beherzten Sprung in die Büsche hechten, sonst hätte der mich glatt überfahren!"


----------



## Magico80 (13. Januar 2014)

Wir sollten davon abkehren, Schuld zu suchen und pauschalisierend ganze Gruppen zu beschuldigen. Wir sollten uns mehr darauf konzentrieren, daß das Einzelfälle sind auf beiden Seiten und es "eigentlich" kein nennenswertes Problem gibt, aber im Bewusstsein, daß es diese Einzelfälle gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2014)

...da hast Du Recht!


----------



## client (13. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Gar nicht, aber zu leugnen, das es auf des MTBlers Seite Deppen gibt und alle rücksichtsvoll und nett sind, macht uns nicht glaubwürdiger.
> 
> .


Wir sollten aber aufhören zu betonen, dass es in unseren Kreisen immer einen xx -%-Anteil von Deppen gibt. Auch das ist eine pauschale Falschbehauptung, solange nicht die Hintergründe des wenig rücksichtsvollen Verhalten bekannt sind. 

Wenn ich auf einer Strecke mehrere Male trotz langsamen und rücksichtsvollen Annähern am weiterfahren behindert werde oder drei Leute nebeneinander gehen ich aber an den Rand des Weges gedrängt werden soll, dann übersteigt das auch irgendwann meine Gutmenschlichkeit und der sechste hat dann gewiß keine  gute Meinung mehr von mir.
Das ganze habe ich erst gestern wieder vielfach live erlebt und selbst mein Junior, der mit seinem neuen Schaltungsbike noch nicht 100% vertraut und sicher ist, wird häufig trotz seines Klingeln am Vorbeifahren gehindert, indem man einfach nicht zur Seite geht und dann noch blöde Sprüche macht. Als wir später auf der Rückfahrt der betreffenden Gruppe erneut begegnet sind, da habe ich meine Schulter auch mal ganz breit gemacht und den erneuten Behinderungsversuch mit einem starken Schulterkontakt und meinem anschließendem Signal, dass ich auch umkehren und zu ihm kommen kann, das blöde Spiel des ca. 60zig jährigen Fußgängers beantwortet. 
Wir fuhren gerade einmal 8 km/h, also nur geringfügig schneller als die Fußgänger gehen und wir kamen uns mit Sichtkontakt entgegen. Vermutlich waren es einfach der Helm, die Brille und das Bike, die beim Fußgänger solche Feindseligkeiten heraufbeschworen haben. 

Leider mußte ich auch lernen, dass (bei gegenseitigem Sichtkontakt zwischen Fußgängern und mir als Biker) oft eine klare Ansage, nämlich die, dass auch ich auf mein Wegerecht bestehen werde, sofort zu klaren Verhältnissen führt und die Fußgänger deutlich seltener den Konflikt suchen.
Das "hallooooo, dürfte ich bitte einmal vorbei", scheint wenig anreize zu bieten, den Radfahrer fahren zu lassen.
So sind meine Erfahrungen aus über 25 Jahren Bikesport und auch aus den Erfahrungen als Jogger, denn auch in dieser Rolle wird mir der Weg selten freiwillig von Fußgänger freigegeben. 
Aber am besten sind immer die blöden Sprüche dabei: "Der Wald ist aber zur Erholung da";  "hat man nirgendwo mehr Ruhe vor den Gehetzten" oder "kannst du denn nicht auf dem Sportplatz Sport machen, muß das unbedingt in der ruhigen Natur sein" und dergleichen!


----------



## Stopelhopser (13. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> P.S.:
> 
> 
> Und solche Situationen beschreiben die dann mit "Ich musste mit einem beherzten Sprung in die Büsche hechten, sonst hätte der mich glatt überfahren!"


 
Das ist nicht beherzt, das ist feige.

Heute auch so eine Nahtod Erfahrung durch diskutiert.
Nach Nachbohren über die "wilden" Radler war es ein auf einer asphaltierten Straße im Weinberg entgegenkommender MTBler, dessen aggressives Stollengebrumme schon mächtig gestört hat.
Manchmal ist wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Januar 2014)

Bei den Spannungen zwischen einzelnen Wanderern und Radfahrern handelt es sich um einen sozialer Konflikt.
Diesem Konflikt begegnet der Gesetzgeber in dem er den Erholungsuchenden aufgibt sich gemeinverträglich zu verhalten (z. B. § 37 Abs. 1 Satz 2 LWalG).

Die unbegründete Bevorzugung einer Gruppe führt dabei zwangsläufig zu neuen sozialen Konflikten --> viel Spaß in BaWü.


----------



## pndrev (13. Januar 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Nach Nachbohren über die "wilden" Radler war es ein auf einer asphaltierten Straße im Weinberg entgegenkommender MTBler, dessen aggressives Stollengebrumme schon mächtig gestört hat.



Komisch, auf dem Rennrad vollkommen lautlos auf Slicks ist ihnen auch nicht recht... Ich bin immer froh um das Geräusch meiner Stollen und der etwas lauteren Freilaufs, im Winter noch meine trötenden Scheibenbremsen. Dazu noch ein freundliches "Möpmöp" und "Danke!" und (meistens) gibt es so gut wie keine Probleme oder bösen Mienen.

Mit dem Renner, viel höheres Tempo, null Geräusche, da habe ich als Fahrer schon Angst, dass man mich nicht hört, egal wie ich rufe (auch schon passiert auf dem Radweg(!) - 3x gerufen, keine Reaktion, vorbeigezirkelt, "Kannst du nicht klingeln?").

Irgendwann sollte man sich halt mal auf gemeinsam ausgeschilderten Wegen auch als Fußgänger klar machen, dass hier *beide *Parteien das *gleiche* Nutzungsrecht haben. Wenn das ein Radweg ist, hat der Fußgänger da nichts zu suchen. Ich fahre ja auch nicht auf dem Gehweg. Auf Waldautobahnen, wenn die Biker nichts anderes nutzen dürfen, darf man sich als Fußgänger (Wanderer sind das keine) auch nicht wundern, wenn da mehr und schnellere Leute auf zwei Rädern unterwegs sind.

Auf Trails gibt es diese Probleme nicht. Weniger los, beide Seiten aufmerksamer und klar geregelt: Biker hat die erhöhte Rücksichtsnahme-Pflicht. Passt.


----------



## client (13. Januar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> K..
> Irgendwann sollte man sich halt mal auf gemeinsam ausgeschilderten Wegen auch als Fußgänger klar machen, dass hier *beide *Parteien das *gleiche* Nutzungsrecht haben. ..
> Auf Trails gibt es diese Probleme nicht. Weniger los, beide Seiten aufmerksamer und klar geregelt: Biker hat die erhöhte Rücksichtsnahme-Pflicht. Passt.


Ich finde auch die Verteilung der Rollen: stärkerer= Radfahrer und schwächerer=Fußgänger für zynisch. 
Ich bin kein Auto oder auch kein Motorrad, das im Falle des Motorrads mit Fahrer zusammen 200kg oder mehr wiegt, sondern ein Muskelnutzer, der oftmals selbst mit dem MTB zusammen weniger wiegt als ein Fußgänger und der im Fall der Kollision mit dem Fußgänger mindestens die gleichen, häufig (wegen der Fallhöhe) die schwereren Verletzungen davonträgt; vom materiellen Schaden am Bike spreche ich besser nicht.
Genau deshalb wird niemand vorsätzlich, schon überhaupt nicht mit höherer Geschwindigkeit, einen Fußgänger absichtlich an- oder umfahren.
Wenn der Fußgänger, wie schon mehrmals selbst erlebt, absichtlich auf dem Weg (bei gegenseitigem Sichtkontakt) von links nach rechts "springt", dann dient das wohl mehr dem Zweck der Nötigung des Radfahrers und am Ende heißt es dann er mußte vor dem Radfahrer in die "Büsche" springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (13. Januar 2014)

Zielführend ist das alles nicht was Ihr da schreibt, sondern bedient noch mehr ein gewisses Konfliktpotential.

Auch ist ein Biker aufgrund von Masse und Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu einem Fußgänger sehr wohl in der "Stärkeren" Position und kann mehr Schaden anrichten. Daß ein Radler auch aktiv eine Kollission suchen kann, hast Du mit Deinem Post bereits bewiesen.


> Als wir später auf der Rückfahrt der betreffenden Gruppe erneut begegnet sind, da habe ich meine Schulter auch mal ganz breit gemacht und den erneuten Behinderungsversuch mit einem starken Schulterkontak



Der betreffende Fußgänger wird daher kein Fehlverhalten von sich einsehen, sonden wird sich bestätigt fühlen und am Stammtisch erzählen, daß Ihn so ein Mountainbiker angefahren hat, was wiederum 10 anderen Stammtischlern die Meinung bestätigt, MTBler gehören nicht in Wald. 

ist das Zielführend?


----------



## client (13. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Zielführend ist das alles nicht was Ihr da schreibt, sondern bedient noch mehr ein gewisses Konfliktpotential.
> 
> Auch ist ein Biker aufgrund von Masse und Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu einem Fußgänger sehr wohl in der "Stärkeren" Position und kann mehr Schaden anrichten. Daß ein Radler auch aktiv eine Kollission suchen kann, hast Du mit Deinem Post bereits bewiesen.
> 
> ...


Du würdest es freundlich hinnehmen, wenn jemand deinen 5 jährigen Sohn absichtlich fast zum Sturz gebracht hat und dieser nur dadurch verhindert wurde, da ich beherzt von meinem Rad aus sein Lenker festgehalten habe, wobei ich mir noch massiv den Rücken verspannt habe. 
Wäre wir ohne Zeuge gewesen, dann hätte es massiv einen gegeben, zumal ich in einem ähnlichem Alter bin, wie dieser Egotripp- Typ.  Als Vater habe ich das recht meinen Sohn gegen "Angriffe" zu verteidigen! Das darf er auch gerne am Stammtisch verbreiten, denn auch dort sitzen fast nur selbstständig denkende Leute, die sich von solchen Aggressoren nicht wirklich beeinflussen lassen und sich ihr eigenes Bild von der Wirklichkeit machen.

Übrigens fand das alles auf einem breiten Forstweg statt!


----------



## Magico80 (13. Januar 2014)

Hab ich gesagt dass ich es freundlich hin nehmen würde? Nein. Aber auf dem Rückweg demjenigen eine zu verpassen ist Kindergarten. Vergeltung...nichts anderes. Du musst sofort reagieren. Anhalten und bestimmt werden. Wenn er Dich oder Dein Sohn in Gefahr gebracht hat auch lauter. Aber ihm mit der Schulter eine mit zu geben begibst Du Dich unter des anderen Niveau.


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Januar 2014)

Bin 62 und im Hamburger Westen in einem Revier unterwegs, wo man immer auf Spaziergänger - oft mit mehreren Hunden - trifft. Gerade an Wochenenden. Für diese "Trefferdichte" gehts erstaunlicherweise wirklich sehr friedlich zu, obwohl ich auch schon den einen oder anderen Fall erlebt habe. Liegt vielleicht doch auch ein wenig an der (regionalen) Mentalität der parkplatznahen Spaziergänger, daß es in BaWü so extrem ist. Bin heute noch "unseren" ersten Analphabeten-Türken dankbar, daß sie die "Rasen Betreten Verboten"Schilder nicht lesen konnten und uns mit Ihrem Drang zum Picknicken geholfen haben, die städtischen Grünflächen als Freizeitreviere zu erschliessen. Wir Deutschen würden wahrscheinlich immer noch jedes Schild ehrfürchtig beachten, weil der Rasen ja leiden könnte.
Wahrscheinlich ändert sich das nur langsam, wenn die "gesetzestreuen Besserwisser" aufgrund ihres Alters durch zukünftige Generationen von Aktivsportlern ersetzt werden, die auch im fortgeschrittenen Alter nicht vergessen haben, wie problemlos man miteinander klar kommen kann, wenn gegenseitig Rücksicht genommen wird..

Bis dahin denke ich, werden wirs dieser Klientel nie Recht machen können und jeder Einzelfall von MTB-Idiot reicht, um das alte Vorurteil zu festigen.

Mir fällt zum Thema eigentlich nur eins ein: Möglichst viele Meinungsmacher (Journalisten) identifizieren und zum Mit-Biken einzuladen, in der Hoffnung, daß die publizierte Meinung differenzierter wird. Vielleicht gibt es ja im Schwarzwald engagierte Fahrradhändler, Vereine, die hier mitziehen und solche Aktionen mitorganisieren würden. Kann man vielleicht auch mal mit den Vorständen des Schwarzwaldvereins (oder wie der Club der Sturköpfe dort heißt) in Verbindung mit E-Bikes probieren, um sie die "Gefahrenlage" auf den Forstautobahnen mal mit eigenen Augen erleben zu lassen.

Und den Downhillern wünsch ich, daß auch die deutschen Betreiber von zunehmend weniger attraktiven Skilifts/Skigebieten so langsam ein Licht aufgeht, wie man Arbeitsplätze im Tourismusgewerbe langfristig sichern könnte, indem man sich mal anschaut, was diesbezüglich in der ausländischen Nachbarschaft schon alles möglich ist.

Den Schwarzwälder Locals drück ich die Daumen, daß die Petition etwas bewirkt.


----------



## Fortis76 (13. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht könnte man sich in der Diskussion mal einigen, dass es eben nicht nur die "alten" sind die rummaulen, oder dass nur Fahrer von teureren Autos keine 500 m schaffen und um die Parkplätze schleichen zur nächsten Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte.
Ein gewisser Anteil von Menschen meint halt immer recht zu haben und die Anderen erziehen zu müssen.
Ist auf der Autobahn das gleiche, wo der ein oder andere meint nur weil er 124,5 km/h fährt, die Rechte Spur zu meiden.

Allgemein sollte den Menschen mehr Eigenverantwortung zugstanden werden, sonst beschleunigt sich die schon besorgniserregende Vedummung der Gesellschaft noch schneller.

Fazit: Weg mit der Zwei-Meter-Regel.


----------



## Muckymu (13. Januar 2014)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Und den Downhillern wünsch ich, daß auch die deutschen Betreiber von zunehmend weniger attraktiven Skilifts/Skigebieten so langsam ein Licht aufgeht, wie man Arbeitsplätze im Tourismusgewerbe langfristig sichern könnte....



Dazu läd dieser Winter ja geradezu hervorragend ein. Selbst Im Januar muß man über 2000m um Skifahren zu können.
Ich kennen zig Lift im Schwarzwald, die sehnlichst auf Schnee warten.
Wenn man da einen davon überzeugen könnte einen Flowtrail anzulegen - die würden dem die Hütte einrennen.
Vor allem mit vorhandener Infrastruktur wie Parkplätzen und Würstchenverkauf.


----------



## pezolived (13. Januar 2014)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man sich in der Diskussion mal einigen, dass es eben nicht nur die "alten" sind die rummaulen, oder dass nur Fahrer von teureren Autos keine 500 m schaffen und um die Parkplätze schleichen zur nächsten Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte.



Genow! 

Wir setzen uns hier dagegen zur Wehr, pauschal herabgewürdigt und diskriminiert zu werden. Da ist es wenig hilfreich, wenn wir nun unsererseits anfangen, andere Gesellschaftsgruppen auszugucken und pauschal zu verunglimpfen. Ob man im Wald aneinanderrappelt oder nicht, das ist keine Frage des Transportmittels, sondern des Charakters und des Sozialverhaltens. Und Defizite gibt's da wohl auf allen Seiten - hüben wie drüben sicher eine Minderheit, aber genau die werden eben besonders wahrgenommen und prägen das Image.


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Januar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem Wegenetztest geworden?



Meinst du diesen Wegnetztest?
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/wegenetztests/suedschwarzwald-test


----------



## Muckymu (13. Januar 2014)

ja Heiko, den meinte ich.
War das einmalig oder wiederkehrend?


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Januar 2014)

Die Wegenetztests sind eingestellt worden. An deren Stelle wird in Zukunft das Konzept der Wegzertifizierung treten wie in den letzten (oder vorletzten) Trailnews verkündet. 
http://dimb.de/aktuelles/trail-news-verbandszeitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (13. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Hab ich gesagt dass ich es freundlich hin nehmen würde? Nein. Aber auf dem Rückweg demjenigen eine zu verpassen ist Kindergarten. Vergeltung...nichts anderes. Du musst sofort reagieren. Anhalten und bestimmt werden. Wenn er Dich oder Dein Sohn in Gefahr gebracht hat auch lauter. Aber ihm mit der Schulter eine mit zu geben begibst Du Dich unter des anderen Niveau.


Falsch, das erste Mal habe ich es noch hingenommen und mehr oder weniger geschluckt, das zweite Mal hat er meinen Sohn erneut massiv bedrängt -scheint seine Masche zu sein- und diesmal war ich hinter meinem Sohn und deshalb habe ich reagiert und Grenze gezogen!
Und das ist nicht Kindergartenvniveau, sondern verantwortungsvolles Verhalten; genau das Verhalten, das politisch immer gefordert wird, wenn ein Mensch grundlos oder aus niederen Beweggründen angegriffen wird!


----------



## Athabaske (14. Januar 2014)

...für die einen ist es Kindergarten, für die anderen die einzige Art und Weise in der man bei ihnen Reaktionen erhält.

So überspitzt und vollkommen undifferenziert darf man auch als Mountainbiker denken - schließlich müssen wir nicht beweisen die allerbesten Menschen zu sein, oder.

Dass bei einigen Zeitgenossen nur mit Imponiergehabe eine Kommunikation eröffnet werden kann erlebe ich immer wieder (nicht nur im Wald).

Bestes Beispiel, letzten Sommer, meine Töchter und ich fahren auf einem Höhenweg bei Davos. Vor uns ein (wie sich später herausstellte) schwäbisches Ehepaar mit breiten Schultern. Weder freundliches Ansprechen meiner Töchter noch meine Bitte, uns passieren zu lassen, konnte eine andere Reaktion hervorrufen als noch breitere Schultern. Erst als ich dann vorausgefahren bin und dann weniger freundlich (mea culpa) eine Möglichkeit zum überholen eingefordert habe, machten sie wiederwillig Platz. Nicht ohne die Zweite meiner Töchter dann auch noch einmal zum Absteigen zu nötigen. Wohlgemerkt auf einer ausgewiesenen MTB-Route.

Es sind vermutlich Leute wie diese, die dann bei schnellerer Fahrweise von erwachsenen Fahrern in die Büsche springen. Wie man mit solchen Charakteren auf eine normale Art und Weise reden kann, ist mir ein Rätsel. Hinterher erfuhren wir, sie haben dieses Spielchen mit jedem einzelnen Biker auf der Strecke durchgezogen, im übrigen alles außer uns Schweizer - ein tolles Bild haben da mal wieder die Dütschen abgegeben. Und ist jetzt Fremdschämen für jeden Wanderer in Baden-Württemberg angesagt oder devotes Verweisen auf Wegeregeln oder dergleichen?


----------



## Magico80 (14. Januar 2014)

Könnte helfen:





(Hab ich am Stadtrennrad, ist mit 114db verdammt laut :-D )

Spass bei Seite:

Ich bin da klar auch der Meinung, daß es unverbesserliche Bruddler gibt. Und gerade auch Leute aus BaWü+Bayern. Ich weiss schon, warum meine Wahlheimat im Norden Deutschlands ist.

Zum Anderen ist Gewalteinsatz nicht nas Mittel der Wahl, wobei ich es wahrscheinlich bei heftigen Situaltionen auch einsetzen würde.

Da ich mit solchen Kampfspazierern keine Erfahrng habe, sondern eher mit Kampfautofahrer, bin ich an der Stelle raus.

Was ich aber noch sagen will ist, daß viele 2M Regel Befürworter hier mit lesen. Und für die ist das ein gefundenes Fressen, wenn sie hier schon lesen, daß ein MTBler Gewalt eingesetzt hat, um sein Wegerecht durch zu sezten. Egal ob der Vorgeschichte.


----------



## Athabaske (14. Januar 2014)

...wo habe ich von Gewalt geschrieben???


----------



## Magico80 (14. Januar 2014)

Nicht Du. ;-) ich bezog das eher auf "Schulter rasieren" und "hätte es keine Zeugen gegeben....".


----------



## 2Burgen (14. Januar 2014)

In der Süddeutschen ist artikel zum Thema 2m Regelung. Er ist recht sachlich und neutral.

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/auto/gruene-und-fahrraeder-im-wald-meterweise-aerger-1.1860326


----------



## mw.dd (14. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin da klar auch der Meinung, daß es unverbesserliche Bruddler gibt. Und gerade auch Leute aus BaWü+Bayern. Ich weiss schon, warum meine Wahlheimat im Norden Deutschlands ist.
> ...



Nach meiner Erfahrung sind A....löcher deutschland- und sogar europaweit gleichmäßig verteilt. Blöd nur wenn die sich durch solchen Unsinn wie die 2-Meter-Regel bestärkt fühlen.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Januar 2014)

2Burgen schrieb:


> In der Süddeutschen ist artikel zum Thema 2m Regelung. Er ist recht sachlich und neutral.
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/auto/gruene-und-fahrraeder-im-wald-meterweise-aerger-1.1860326




Vielen Dank @2Burgen !

Potentiell relevante Links hier zu teilen, hilft uns sehr bei der Arbeit! Auch wenn wir den Artikel in diesem Fall bereits "druckfrisch" am Wochenende unter dem Motto "Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung" über Facebook gespielt (s.u.) und auch hier geteilt haben, ist es sehr hilfreich, solche Hinweise hier zu bekommen, weil es sicherstellt, dass wir solche Sachen nicht aus Versehen übersehen. Lieber einmal mehr, als einmal zu wenig! 

Der Artikel in der SZ hat uns sehr viel Resonanz und Reichweite gebracht und wird auch der Politik (Regierung und Opposition) nicht verborgen geblieben sein:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/485016871619961 (von > 6.000 gesehen)
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/485122768276038 (von >20.000 gesehen)
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/485656011556047 (von > 8.000 gesehen)
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/760990987261658 (von >16.000 gesehen)

Die Zahlen, die vielen Kommentare und "Likes" machen u.a. deutlich, dass wir nicht "nur" kurzfristig fast 60.000 Biker für die Petition mobilisiert haben, sondern dass die Biker an dem Thema dranbleiben. Umso schöner ist es, dass - wie in diesem Fall - auch die Presse dranbleibt und erkennt, dass es eben nicht nur "um ein bisschen Zoff mit den Bikern" geht, sondern die politische Verbots-Kultur hinter diesem und anderen pauschalen Verboten in Frage stellt. 

Wenn uns das hilft, die 2-Meter-Regel durch eine moderne Regel zu ersetzen, die auf ein rücksichtsvolles Miteinander statt auf pauschale Verbote setzt, haben wir gemeinsam viel geschafft! 

In diesem Sinne nochmals vielen Dank an alle, die uns hier aber auch direkt auf Facebook Hinweise auf Links u.ä. geben. Oder auch einfach nur positives oder kritisch-konstruktives Feedback. Hilft!

Herzliche Grüße
Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Januar 2014)

und weiter geht's auf Facebook: Göppinger SPD will runden Tisch! 

Das ist prima, dass die das wollen, zeigt aber auch worauf wir jetzt achten müssen und wie wichtig es ist, dass die relevanten Entscheider im ganzen Land unsere Position kennen und verstehen.

Bitte gerne liken, teilen, kommentieren und das Positionspapier  u.a. auch den Lokalpolitikern übergeben! Nicht nur in Göppingen! Denn sonst überlassen wir den „10%-Kompromisslern“ die Informations-Hoheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (15. Januar 2014)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-778-78614--f413256.html#q413256

Fragen wir dich mal die Bundes grünen Chefin, wie ernst es mit der neuen liberalen Partei ist...


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Januar 2014)

keroson schrieb:


> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-778-78614--f413256.html#q413256
> 
> Fragen wir dich mal die Bundes grünen Chefin, wie ernst es mit der neuen liberalen Partei ist...




Au ja!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Januar 2014)

Auf Facebook fragt Sharonah Luderitz in den Kommentaren zu dem aktuellen Beitrag:


> Im Februar wird in Ammerbuch ein neuer Buergermeister gewaehlt. Will jemand mit mir die 2m Regelung im Schoenbuch auf diversen Wahlveranstaltungen ansprechen?



Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, bitte bei dort auf Facebook bei ihr melden!
(evtl. erst Freundschaftsanfrage schicken und dann PM senden, sonst landet die PM gerne mal im Spam-Ordner.)


----------



## dinamo79 (15. Januar 2014)

keroson schrieb:


> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-778-78614--f413256.html#q413256
> 
> Fragen wir dich mal die Bundes grünen Chefin, wie ernst es mit der *neuen liberalen Partei* ist...


 


> hält eine *Grün-Gelbe* Regierung noch immer an einem Verbot fest


 
Das wäre mir dann doch etwas zu liberal!


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Januar 2014)

Heute auch ein Beitrag im Newsbereich.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/01...isierung-dimb-sperrungen-selbstjustiz-fallen/


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Januar 2014)

Open Trails Facebook-Beitrag: ZDF greift 2-Meter-Thematik auf: 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/488319217956393
-> Bitte gerne dort liken und teilen!



> Nachdem bereits in der Vergangenheit überregionale Medien wie die Zeit und kürzlich die Süddeutsche Zeitung sowie die deutschen Bike-Magazine über die 2-Meter-Regel berichtet haben, greift jetzt mit dem ZDF auch ein überregionaler Fernsehsender das Thema auf.
> 
> Wir sind gespannt, was dabei herauskommt, denn manchmal geht es den Sendern nur um "Action vor der Kamera" und weniger um die Sache an sich. Dass es dennoch auch um die Sache geht, dafür setzen sich heute beim Dreh in Stuttgart Biker aus ganz unterschiedlichen Disziplinen ein. Darunter Vorstandsmitglieder von ADFC, WRSV und DIMB, aber auch Biker aus der Gravity-Szene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfkissen (17. Januar 2014)

steht schon fest, wann das im zdf gesendet wird? In was für einem Rahmen soll es denn gesendet werden?


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2014)

Nach einem längeren, sehr aufschlussreichen Gespräch mit einem Jäger, komme ich zu folgendem Schluß:

- Er ist sehr gut informiert, was Waldgesetz und Betretungsrecht angeht (2m-Regel, er hielt mich auf einem Kies-Feldweg mit gut 3m Breite an)
- Ob ich auf Wegen mit 20cm oder 6m Breite unterwegs bin, ist ihm schei$$egal
- Es muß überhaupt nicht sein, daß ich auf Waldwegen (egal welcher Breite) unterwegs bin
- Sowieso nicht bei Dämmerung, geschweige denn nachts (es war dunkel als er mich anhielt)
- Eigentlich ist alles schlecht, was im Wald unterwegs ist, außer Tiere und Jäger
- Wegen mir kriegt er seine Abschußquote nicht hin und muß sehr hohe Geldsummen Strafe zahlen, auch wg. dem unsagbar hohen Verbiß
- Noch schlimmer als ich (=biker) sind: Spaziergänger mit Hunden, Familien, Gruppen, aber auch Jogger sind ganz schlimm
- Es wurde extra ein Radwegenetz gebaut, somit muß ich den "Wald" nicht stören

Nach einem dennoch entspannten, netten Gespräch, ging es eigentlich nur noch darum, daß ich in diesem Revier nicht mehr, oder nur zur Not fahren soll.....im Revier nebenan ist es ihm "egal" 

Wenn ich unbedingt im Wald unterwegs sein muß, dann doch bitte während der Schonzeit....


Ja, war sehr informativ.......

Diesem Jäger-Exemplar geht die 2m-Regelung am Allerwertesten vorbei.
Ein generelles Verbot wäre ihm am liebsten.
Deshalb sind sie gegen die 2m-Regelung.....sonst wohl wegen nichts.

PS: Er hofft, mich nicht mehr im Wald anzutreffen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Januar 2014)

Main-Echo (Bayern) vom 03.08.2012
Forstbetriebsleiter: Joggen ist keine Störung, die das Jagen unmöglich macht				  
Forstleiter Herr zum nächtlichen Joggen: Es ist das Recht jedes Bürgers, sich zu jeder Tageszeit im Wald zu bewegen


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2014)

Das weiß ich natürlich....

Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß die Jäger den Wald quasi nur für sich beanspruchen.

Natürlich sagte ich freundlich und sachlich, daß ich das alles "darf". Er wiedersprach mir auch nicht....


----------



## Magico80 (17. Januar 2014)

Dem hätt ich n Vogel gezeigt......


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Dem hätt ich n Vogel gezeigt......



Er hat das Revier mit meinem Lieblingstrail....auf Ärger in diesem Bereich kann ich gut verzichten....schleiche mich eben auf Umwegen zum Spot.
Wenn dieser Trail "unfahrbar" gemacht werden würde...das wäre richtig schlimm für mich


----------



## client (17. Januar 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Main-Echo (Bayern) vom 03.08.2012
> Forstbetriebsleiter: Joggen ist keine Störung, die das Jagen unmöglich macht
> Forstleiter Herr zum nächtlichen Joggen: Es ist das Recht jedes Bürgers, sich zu jeder Tageszeit im Wald zu bewegen


Am Sonntag kommt ein Film zum Thema Jäger:
"*ZDF, Sonntag 19.01.2014, 14:40 - 15:10 Uhr
planet e.: Jäger in der Falle "*

Quelle:
http://abschaffung-der-jagd.de/

Vielleicht auch für uns eine gute Informationsquelle.


----------



## Magico80 (17. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Er hat das Revier mit meinem Lieblingstrail....auf Ärger in diesem Bereich kann ich gut verzichten....schleiche mich eben auf Umwegen zum Spot.
> Wenn dieser Trail "unfahrbar" gemacht werden würde...das wäre richtig schlimm für mich



Naja, wenn das so ist und Du da nicht "legal" fahren darfst, kann man so was eingehen, dann hast schon recht.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das so ist und Du da nicht "legal" fahren darfst, kann man so was eingehen, dann hast schon recht.


er kriegte mich auf der Anfahrt zum Trail


----------



## gasgas03 (17. Januar 2014)

> ging es eigentlich nur noch darum, daß ich in diesem Revier nicht mehr, ... im Revier nebenan ist es ihm "egal"


Das habe ich vor knapp 20 Jahren schon von einem gehört, damals noch mit 2-Takt Motor unterwegs, als meinem Kumpel seine Enduro nicht rechtzeitig angesprungen ist.
Man sieht, nicht alles ändert sich. Die Sprüche nicht und leider auch die Verbote nicht, trotz Hobby/-Fahrzeugwechsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. Januar 2014)

kopfkissen schrieb:


> steht schon fest, wann das im zdf gesendet wird? In was für einem Rahmen soll es denn gesendet werden?



yep, Sendetermin "2-Meter-Beitrag" heute ab 00:15h im ZDF
Der ca. 2-minütige Beitrag ist für die heutige Sendung "heute nacht" ab 00:15h vorgesehen: http://www.zdf.de/epg/Programm-4100.html

Aber Achtung! So ein Sendeplan kann auch mal kurzzeitig umgeschmissen werden, wenn andere Themen auftauchen.
Und bevor jetzt jemand wegen der Sendung nicht rechtzeitig in's Bett kommt: es wird bestimmt eine Online-Version geben!


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Januar 2014)

Es gibt einen Fragebogen der Landesregierung zur RadKultur in unserem Land.
http://radkultur-bw.de/mitmachen/dein-rat-zum-rad.html

Es handelt sich dabei in erster Linie um das Fahrrad als Verkehrsmittel, aber es ist trotzdem interessant. Der Fragebogen kann online ausgefüllt werden. Name ist nicht zwingend notwendig.

ciao heiko


----------



## dertutnix (18. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> yep, Sendetermin "2-Meter-Beitrag" heute ab 00:15h im ZDF
> Der ca. 2-minütige Beitrag ist für die heutige Sendung "heute nacht" ab 00:15h vorgesehen: http://www.zdf.de/epg/Programm-4100.html
> 
> Aber Achtung! So ein Sendeplan kann auch mal kurzzeitig umgeschmissen werden, wenn andere Themen auftauchen.
> Und bevor jetzt jemand wegen der Sendung nicht rechtzeitig in's Bett kommt: es wird bestimmt eine Online-Version geben!



http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/2070032/heute-nacht-vom-17-Januar-2014

Beginnt bei 6:20 und ist nach NSA/OBAMA und Doktortitel/CSU und Selbstmordattentat/Afghanistan der vierte Bericht, was beachtlich sein sollte...


----------



## Mountain77 (18. Januar 2014)

Der Bericht war gut, wenn auch oefters haette betont werden muessen, dass es alle Radfahrer betrifft. Die beteiligten Biker kamen gut rueber,fast jede Altersgruppe dabei. Danke an die Gruppe.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Januar 2014)

Betonen kann man das, aber ob es gesendet wird, entscheiden andere. Glücklicherweise hat die Sprecherin des ADFC ja die allgemeinen Radfahrer mitvertreten.

-------------------------------------------//-------------------------------------------

Den sehr ausgewogenen ZDF-Beitrag von heute Nacht gibt es jetzt als Beitrag bei Open Trails auf Facebook auch zum Anschauen, Liken und Teilen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/488730894581892

Ich denke, wir können alle zusammen ein bisschen stolz sein, dass es das Thema mittlerweile in's überregionale Fernsehen geschafft hat (und ja, auch wenn es ein etwas versteckter Sendetermin war)! Herzlichen Dank an die Biker, die sich die Zeit genommen haben, an dem Dreh mitzuwirken und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem super Ergebnis! 

Jetzt müssen wir gucken, wie wir mit dem Affront von Karl-Heinz Lieber, Referatsleiter Forstpolitik aus dem Landwirtschaftsministerium umgehen. Dass er während eines laufenden Petitionsverfahrens Aussagen zum Ausgang des Verfahrens macht, erscheint doch sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Januar 2014)

Sehr guter Bericht!


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir gucken, wie wir mit dem Affront von Karl-Heinz Lieber, Referatsleiter Forstpolitik aus dem Landwirtschaftsministerium umgehen. Dass er während eines laufenden Petitionsverfahrens Aussagen zum Ausgang des Verfahrens macht, erscheint doch sehr fragwürdig.



Das bedeutet doch nur, dass er den Landtag, also den vom Volk gewählten Gesetzgeber nicht ernst nimmt und von Gewaltenteilung und Rechtstaatlichkeit nicht viel hält. Wie könnte man sich auch sonst so zu einer offensichtlich verfassungswidrigen Regelung bekennen.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Januar 2014)

Wer sich auch über den prohibitiv späten Sendetermin ärgert, weil den guten Bericht dadurch zu wenige sehen:
Wenn wir alle dem ZDF klar machen, bei wie vielen u.a. auch jungen Zuschauern (das ZDF hat schließlich ein massives Überalterungsproblem...) der Bericht Interesse weckt, können wir vielleicht selbst dazu beitragen, dass der Bericht nochmals besser positioniert wird.

Dazu folgende Kontakt-Möglichkeiten:
-> [email protected]
-> [email protected]
-> https://www.facebook.com/ZDF
-> https://www.facebook.com/ZDFheute
-> ZDF Zuschauerredaktion 06131/70-12161 

Nach dem Motto: "Ich habe nur durch Zufall davon erfahren. Wird der Bericht denn noch mal gesendet?" oder  "Ich möchte meiner Oma sagen, wann der noch mal im Fernsehen läuft." oder "Das ist so ein toller Bericht, endlich kümmert sich auch mal einer um uns, können sie den nicht noch mal im heute journal bringen?" 

Oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Januar 2014)

P.S.:

Ein sehr schöner Kommentar zu dem Thema, warum sich die Politik so aggressiv und stur zu dem Thema aufstellt:


> „Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.“



Das könnte und sollte für uns in der nächsten Zeit das Arbeitsmotto sein, denn wirklich geschickt ist es seitens der Politik ja nicht, sich so ignorant zu verhalten, wie sie es bei dem Thema von Anfang an gemacht hat. Von wegen "Kein Bedarf, kein Anlass, hat sich bewährt, runden Tisch brauchen wir nicht." Da steckt mehr dahinter und mittlerweile wohl auch die Angst, dass man das Thema vielleicht doch nicht aussitzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (18. Januar 2014)

So, ZDF nochmal angeschrieben und bzgl. erneuter Ausstrahlung angefragt.


----------



## Magico80 (18. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> P.S.:
> 
> Ein sehr schöner Kommentar zu dem Thema, warum sich die Politik so aggressiv und stur zu dem Thema aufstellt:
> 
> ...



Ich denke wenn wir von geschickt und nicht geschickt sprechen, müssen wir auch die andere Seite betrachten, die an der Politik zieht und Rüttelt: Waldbesitzer, Forst, Jäger, Wanderverbände usw. Die setzen weniger auf Offiziell sondern eher auf Lobbyismus und Kontakte. Und in deren Augen verhält sich die Politik in der Angelegenheit geschickt. Denn immer wieder wird dem Bürger suggeriert seitens der Politik, daß es 1. nur ein "paar Wilde" sind und 2. daß das Thema vom Tisch ist. Das ist ganz im Interesse der anderen Seite.

Deutlich wird auch aus dem Bericht (nicht nur da), daß die Landesregierung nur Gespräche anbietet, um die Wählerschaft nicht "gänzlich zu vergraulen".

Es fahren doch mittlerweile viele mit Gopros rum: Gut fände ich z.B. auch ein paar Reale Videos von Bikern immer wieder zu posten, die zeigen, wie ein Biker auf den Trails fährt und die auch Begegnungen mit Fussgängern beinhalten. Also Fokus nicht auf Schnell bergab und Action, sondern Tricky, easy, Naturgenuss, langsam und friedliches Miteinander auf den Trails.

Was mir immer wieder auffällt in Gesprächen mit dem "normalo": Beim Wort Mountainbiker suggerieren die meisten Downhiller. Neulich beim Arzt hatte ich kurz Smalltalk und meinte, daß ich auch Mountainbike fahre. Er konnte das nicht verstehen und erwiederte: "Hier in Hamburg? Gibts doch nicht, gibt doch keine Seilbahnen und Berge..." Daß wir mit den Harburger Bergen ein unglaublich schönes MTB Tour und Trailrevier vor der Haustüre haben wusse er nicht, auch nicht, daß MTB mehr ist, als nur den Berg runter brettern.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Januar 2014)

Ja, ich gebe Dir recht. Die Regierung und deren Klientel findet das derzeit noch geschickt, es mit Aussitzen zu versuchen. 

Und genau das Aussitzen müssen wir ihnen ungemütlich machen. Denn so richtig geschickt ist es dann irgendwann nicht mehr, wenn wir Minister Bonde in BaWü erfolgreich als Verbots-Minister darstellen, der meterweise Ärger mit Radfahrern hat, weil er an einem alten Verbot aus CDU-Zeiten festhält, während sich die Berliner Grünen derzeit sehr bemühen, sich als liberale Kraft zu positionieren. 

Politiker richten ihr Fähnchen nach dem Wind, oder? Wenn ihnen hinter verschlossenen Türen die etablierten Lobbyisten ihre Ansprüche ins Ohr flüstern, müssen wir eben draußen so laut stürmen, dass sich die Regierung (und die Opposition!) zumindest überlegen muss, ob sie das weiter ignorieren wollen oder ob sie nicht doch mal aus dem Fenster schauen.
Unser Sturm ist offensichtlich noch nicht laut genug. Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass dabei nicht unsere guten Argumente überhört werden und es sich nur nach einem Sturm der Entrüstung anhört.
Und genau dafür gibt es das Positionspapier: 
um die Rathäuser und Gasthäuser in BaWü mit guten Argumenten zu stürmen!


----------



## client (18. Januar 2014)

Ich fand den ZDF Bericht ganz ordentlich gemacht, schließlich soll ja auch Otto Normalbürger angesprochen werden und nicht nur der Insider.
Nur warum davon gesprochen wurde, dass wir auch auf Wiesen fahren wollen bleibt mir ein Rätsel.

Angesichts des politischen Starrsinns der Grünen stelle ich mir die Fragen ob auch eine Klage durch unsere Verbände vorbereitet wird.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Januar 2014)

öhm, der aktuelle Facebook Beitrag von heute hat vorhin die 100.000er Marke durchbrochen! 
(d.h. 100.000 Leute haben unseren Beitrag auf Facebook gesehen)


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht noch kurz dazu, warum das eine ziemlich gute Zahl ist:

100.000 ist die größte Reichweite aller jemals auf Open Trails geposteten Einzel-Beiträge. Auch zum Höhepunkt der Petition hatten wir keine höhere Reichweite. Die Zahl der "Beitragklicks" zeigt, dass der Bericht dabei nicht nur mehr oder weniger wahrgenommen wurde, sondern von sehr vielen auch intensiv durchgelesen und die Links angeschaut wurden.

Insgesamt haben die 3 Beiträge zum ZDF-Bericht seit gestern Mittag eine Reichweite von gut 130.000 aufgebaut.Wir erreichen mit dem Thema also weit mehr Leute, als wir Facebook-Follower haben (Faktor 10), erreichen durch das 'Teilen' der Beiträge z.B. auch Nicht-Biker. Das ist Gold wert!

Das alles zeigt, dass wir nicht nur in der Lage sind, kurzfristig knapp 60.000 Biker für eine Petitions-Unterschrift zu gewinnen, sondern dass wir auch darüber hinaus eine Anzahl von Leuten in dieser Größenordnung mit aktuellen Berichten zu unserem Thema erreichen und unsere Unterstützer an der Sache dranbleiben.

Dafür recht herzlichen Dank!  Wir machen dann mal weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (18. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Es fahren doch mittlerweile viele mit Gopros rum: Gut fände ich z.B. auch ein paar Reale Videos von Bikern immer wieder zu posten, die zeigen, wie ein Biker auf den Trails fährt und die auch Begegnungen mit Fussgängern beinhalten. Also Fokus nicht auf Schnell bergab und Action, sondern Tricky, easy, Naturgenuss, langsam und friedliches Miteinander auf den Trails.


 
Mit Deine sonstigen Ausführung hast Du Recht. Aber hier möchte ich folgendes zu Bedenken geben:
Alle ActionCams haben Weitwinkel oder Superweitwinkel. Das hat den Effekt, daß die Geschwindigkeit, so wie sie im Video wahrgenommen wird viel höher ist, als sie in Wahrheit ist! Für uns, die wir uns oft solche Videos anschauen oder sogar selber drehen ist das klar und wir ziehen den Effekt im Unterbewußten schon wieder ab. Einem "Unbeleckten" wird das Ganze aber wie verantwortungslose Raserei erscheinen.


----------



## Magico80 (19. Januar 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Mit Deine sonstigen Ausführung hast Du Recht. Aber hier möchte ich folgendes zu Bedenken geben:
> Alle ActionCams haben Weitwinkel oder Superweitwinkel. Das hat den Effekt, daß die Geschwindigkeit, so wie sie im Video wahrgenommen wird viel höher ist, als sie in Wahrheit ist! Für uns, die wir uns oft solche Videos anschauen oder sogar selber drehen ist das klar und wir ziehen den Effekt im Unterbewußten schon wieder ab. Einem "Unbeleckten" wird das Ganze aber wie verantwortungslose Raserei erscheinen.


Das lässt sich einstellen. Kannst den Weitwinkel ja runter fahren..und es kommt noch drauf an wo die cam platziert ist.


----------



## TTT (19. Januar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich einstellen. Kannst den Weitwinkel ja runter fahren..und es kommt noch drauf an wo die cam platziert ist.


 
Einstellung läßt sich in mehreren Stufen von Superweitwinkel auf Weitwinkel verstellen. Aber mit der Einstellung "Narrow" handelt man sich dann auch schon einige Nachteile wie richtige Ausrichtung und Verwacklungsproblematik ein und der Effekt ist immer noch vorhanden!


----------



## keroson (19. Januar 2014)

Wie steht der Petitionsausschus, dazu, dass seine Arbeit überflüssig ist 

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44453--f413502.html#q413502


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (19. Januar 2014)

keroson schrieb:


> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-778-78614--f413256.html#q413256
> 
> Fragen wir dich mal die Bundes grünen Chefin, wie ernst es mit der neuen liberalen Partei ist...



Wenn von der Katrin nichts tragfähiges kommt gibts ja hier nochmal die Gelegenheit auch unsere teilnehmenden Landesgrünen zu befragen:
(Zitat aus der Weimarer Erklärung 2014 der Grünen)
Wir werden dazu im ersten Halbjahr 2014 einen *großen Freiheitskongress* veranstalten, wo wir uns sowohl mit dem Wert und dem Erhalt individueller Freiheit beschäftigen werden...


----------



## Tshikey (19. Januar 2014)

client schrieb:


> Am Sonntag kommt ein Film zum Thema Jäger:
> "*ZDF, Sonntag 19.01.2014, 14:40 - 15:10 Uhr
> planet e.: Jäger in der Falle "*
> ....
> Vielleicht auch für uns eine gute Informationsquelle.



danke dir für den hinweis, 
informative sendung mit jeder menge guter argumente, wenn man
mal wieder mit einem jäger in eine diskussion gerät...

hier noch der link zur zdf-mediathek:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...le#/beitrag/video/2067774/Jaeger-in-der-Falle


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Januar 2014)

Da passt es gut, dass Herr Lieber vom Landwirtschaftsministerium sagt, "Es gibt auch viele Verbände, die uns auffordern, an dieser Regelung fest zu halten."
und das ZDF gleich klarstellt: "Andere Verbände das sind vor allem *Jäger*, ..."


----------



## muddymartin (20. Januar 2014)

Wir waren gestern abend beim Multimedia-Vortrag von Harald Philipp zum Thema Bikebergsteigen in RT. Harald hat mehrfach das Thema 2-Meter-Regel in B-W angesprochen, und dagegen Stellung bezogen (großer Beifall der Anwesenden). Z.B.: " Wir fahren dann auf schmalen Pfaden wieder runter .... das kennt Ihr ja in Baden-Württemberg nicht..." 
Vielleicht wäre ein Kommentar auf seiner Fratzenbuchseite ganz nett.
https://www.facebook.com/harald.philipp


----------



## BejayMTB (20. Januar 2014)

Vor dem Hintergrund der Drahtspannungen, etc. war gestern ein Team des SWR und einer Kindersendung mit einer lokalen MTB Schule unterwegs und auch das Thema 2m Regel kam zur Sprache. Sendetermin poste ich sobald ich ihn weiß.

https://www.facebook.com/BunnyHopTours


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Januar 2014)

*Heute mal ein Doppel-Beitrag auf Facebook*

Wen's interessiert, was Wayne jetzt so macht:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/489733301148318

Wen's interessiert, warum er sich für Wayne interessieren sollte:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/489731034481878


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (20. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> *Heute mal ein Doppel-Beitrag auf Facebook*
> 
> Wen's interessiert, was Wayne jetzt so macht:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/489733301148318
> ...


Hast Du das schon an den Bundesvorstand der grünen Verbotspartei geschickt!
Genau der Punkt: es geht nicht um Biker und die 2m Regel sondern um Demokratie und Demokratieverständnis.

Leider ist den Parteien das aber vollkommen egal, Hauptsache sie sind an den Fresstöpfen der Macht, erhalten einen kleinen Teil vom "Fleischbrocken" und können ihr Alphaaffengehabe ausleben.
Das nicht nur die Dr. Titel nicht echt sind ist dabei das kleinere Übel. Das größte Übel ist, dass der friedliche Bürger sich so langsamen damit abfinden sollte, das der Osten Europas viel näher ist als viele hier wahrhaben wollen.
Allerdings kämpfen die Menschen dort noch gegen Korruption und käufliche Politiker. Hier ist die Mehrheit schon so weit degeneriert, dass ihnen das egal ist, solange Mc Doof, Zuckerbrause und Deutschland sucht den Sänger- Deppen für sie verfügbar bleibt.
Wie krank ist eigentlich eine Gesellschaft, wenn sich Teile dieser Gesellschaft immer wieder Feindbilder einbilden müssen, um ihre kleingeistige Spießbürgernatur selbst ertragen zu können.


----------



## Athabaske (20. Januar 2014)

...weil der kleingeistige Spiessbürger sich nur über die Ablehnung definiert, weil sich kleingeistige Spiessbürger erst unter vielen anderen kleingeistigen Spießbürger wohl fühlen, alleine fehlt ihnen die Anerkennung ihres Spießbürgertums als vermeintlicher gesellschaftlicher Konsens. Darum applaudiert jeder kleingeistige Spießbürger über jeden andern Spießbürger, das schafft Wärme wo nur Kälte zu finden ist...


----------



## TTT (20. Januar 2014)

client schrieb:


> Wie krank ist eigentlich eine Gesellschaft, wenn sich Teile dieser Gesellschaft immer wieder Feindbilder einbilden müssen, um ihre kleingeistige Spießbürgernatur selbst ertragen zu können.


 
Feindbilder wie: Politiker, niveaulose Fernsehgucker,... oder lieber der Rennradler?
Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, der "Spießbürger" steckt in jedem von uns. Dagegen hilft nur die Bereitschaft zur Selbstreflexion und ab und zu jemand, der uns den Spiegel vorhält!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Januar 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> ... oder lieber der Rennradler?
> Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, der "Spießbürger" steckt in jedem von uns. Dagegen hilft nur die Bereitschaft zur Selbstreflexion und ab und zu jemand, der uns den Spiegel vorhält!



  ...deshalb ist es auch wichtig, dass hier auch mal - gerne möglichst konstruktive - Kritik geübt wird!


----------



## muddymartin (22. Januar 2014)

Bericht in er Südwestpresse von gestern zur 2m-Regel:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...nbiker-gegen-Einschraenkungen;art4319,2410694


----------



## damage0099 (22. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich das lese stehen mir die Haare zu Berge:

"„Radfahrer bewegen sich leiser und schneller als Fußgänger im Gelände, gerade deswegen stellen sie für wildlebende Tierarten einen unberechenbaren Faktor und eine besondere Störung dar“, heißt es in der Stellungsnahme der Jäger."


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese stehen mir die Haare zu Berge:
> 
> "„Radfahrer bewegen sich *leiser* und schneller als Fußgänger im Gelände, gerade deswegen stellen sie für wildlebende Tierarten einen unberechenbaren Faktor und eine besondere Störung dar“, heißt es in der Stellungsnahme der Jäger."


Da liegt der Unterschied zu Gewehrkugeln. Diese bewegen sich erst nach einem ankündigenden *lauten* Knall schneller als Fußgänger und sind dennoch für wild*lebende *Tierarten ein unberechenbarer Faktor und eine besondere Störung. Ok, lebend hat sich dann oft erledigt.
Die Jäger schieben erneut jagdbare Wildarten vor, wenn sie hinzunehmende Beeinträchtigungen bei der Jagd meinen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Januar 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da liegt der Unterschied zu Gewehrkugeln. Diese bewegen sich erst nach einem ankündigenden *lauten* Knall schneller als Fußgänger und sind dennoch für wild*lebende *Tierarten ein unberechenbarer Faktor und eine besondere Störung. Ok, lebend hat sich dann oft erledigt.
> Die Jäger schieben erneut jagdbare Wildarten vor, wenn sie hinzunehmende Beeinträchtigungen bei der Jagd meinen.


----------



## client (22. Januar 2014)

Spontan fällt mir nur eine Vergleich ein! Der Kirmes-Schiessbudenbesitzer möchte ja auch nicht, dass die MTBler durch sein Reich fahren; insofern verstehe ich die Jäger.
Außerdem ist es doch ein geiles Gefühl, wenn ich im 21. Jahrhundert nicht erst nach Afghanistan reisen muß, um ganz legal ein hoch entwickeltes und gesundes Lebewesen abzuschlachten.

Gestört werden die Wildtiere durch uns ganz sicher nicht besonders.
Alle Tiere denen ich bisher zu Fuß oder mit dem Bike im Wald oder im Feld begegnet bin sind nur kurz aufgeschreckt einige Meter gelaufen oder gegangen und dann wieder stehengeblieben, weil sie mich vermutlich schon deutlich von einem Jäger unterscheiden können; zumindest gibt es ja auch wissenschaftlich Untersuchungen, die einen solchen Gedanken nahe legen.
Wildschweine lassen sich überhaupt nicht von mir beeindrucken. Da bleibe ich dann lieber stehen oder ziehe mich zurück. Und mit denen hatte ich schon verdammt oft Kontakt in freier Wildbahn.

Also was bleibt von dem, was uns die Jäger so alles erzählen; Jägerlatein! Oder haben die einfach zu viel radioaktiv verseuchtes Fleisch gegessen!

Übrigens, die Nummer mit dem Auto im Wald, dass mich als entgegenkommenden Radfahrer in den Graben drängen will, kenne ich auch. In der Nachbetrachtung hat der Jäger seine Aktion aber ganz sicher bereut! Ich bin nämlich doch vorbeigekommen, mit welchen Folgen für Ihn, das schreibe ich hier besser nicht.

_(Ich schreibe es gerne dazu, da es nicht jeder erkennen mag/möchte: Mein Text enthält Sätze, die ironisch gemeint sind!)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. Januar 2014)

client schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es doch ein geiles Gefühl, wenn ich im 21. Jahrhundert nicht erst nach Afghanistan reisen muß, um ganz legal ein hoch entwickeltes und gesundes Lebewesen abzuschlachten.



Können wir bitte auf diese Klischees verzichten? Wir wollen nicht, dass uns die Jäger als Rad-Rambos bezeichnen, da sollten wir sie auch nicht als blutgeile Bambi-Killer darstellen, oder? Da hat aus meiner Sicht keiner was davon. Bringt nix! Außer verhärtete Fronten und eine emotionalisierte Diskussion. 

Außerdem geht es in diesem Forum ja auch nicht darum, ob Jagd in der aktuellen Form sinnvoll ist usw., sondern darum, dass alle Waldbesucher und -nutzer gut miteinander auskommen und man daher die 2-Meter-Regel abschaffen kann, oder?

(Übrigens lässt Otto-Normal-Fleischtheken-Käufer ständig "ganz legal ein hoch entwickeltes und gesundes Lebewesen" abschlachten. Und leider oftmals auch völlig ungesunde, kaputt-gezüchtete und mit Medikamenten vollgestopfte Tiere. Und macht sich dabei auch nicht selbst die Hände schmutzig, sondern will am liebsten gar nichts vom Töten wissen und überlässt diese "Drecksarbeit" gerne anderen. Da ist mir ein artgerecht gehaltenes und selbst erlegtes Reh im Zweifel lieber. Oder ein Grünkern-Burger. )


----------



## Stopelhopser (22. Januar 2014)

client schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Übrigens, die Nummer mit dem Auto im Wald, dass mich als entgegenkommenden Radfahrer in den Graben drängen will, kenne ich auch.


 
Wie oben bereits geschrieben – keine Jäger bashing erwünscht.
Nur noch ein kleiner Bericht aus der realen Welt.
Vor zwei Wochen Morgens um sehr früh auf einem offiziell als Radwanderweg ausgeschilderten Stück Weges im Wald. Forstautobahn mit 2m Breite natürlich, da kam mir ein Waidmann mit einem G-Model entgegen. Nichts ungewöhnliches eigentlich, aber in der Vollmondhellen Nacht (Jägersprache "Schweinesonne") hielt es der Führer des Kraftfahrzeuges nicht für notwendig mit eingeschalteter Beleuchtung zu fahren. "Damit man das Wild besser beobachten kann" sagte er, nicht mit einem vorwurfsvollen Kommentar zu sparen dass es immer schwerer ist weil ja schon so früh im Wald Betrieb herrscht.
Ich jedoch war fein raus, fuhr ich doch auf dem kürzesten Weg von A nach B zum Broterwerb und nicht zum reinen Vergnügen. Recht umweltfreundlich noch dazu.

Wäre der Weg<2m gewesen wären wir uns nie begegnet.


----------



## Stopelhopser (22. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich klappre nachher auch noch ein paar Hochsitze ab und sehe nach, ob jemand jagt


----------



## An der Alb (22. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese stehen mir die Haare zu Berge:
> 
> "„Radfahrer bewegen sich leiser und schneller als Fußgänger im Gelände, gerade deswegen stellen sie für wildlebende Tierarten einen unberechenbaren Faktor und eine besondere Störung dar“, heißt es in der Stellungsnahme der Jäger."



Ich habe das heute morgen auch gelesen und habe gedacht ich muss gleich kotzen. Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis die ersten Leserbriefe von den Rentnern erscheinen, die mit ihrem Benz aus Stuggi auf die schwäbische Alb zum Mittagessen fahren und sich dann 100 Meter im Wald die Füße vertreten ("wandern") und dann einem Mountainbiker begegnen.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese stehen mir die Haare zu Berge:
> "„Radfahrer bewegen sich leiser und schneller als Fußgänger im Gelände, gerade deswegen stellen sie für wildlebende Tierarten einen unberechenbaren Faktor und eine besondere Störung dar“, heißt es in der Stellungsnahme der Jäger."



Um das noch mal ergänzend zu versachlichen: 
Studien belegen, dass das Wild durch die Biker nicht mehr oder weniger gestört wird als durch Fußgänger
"Wild zeigt bei Mountainbikern kein wesentlich anderes Fluchtverhalten."
-> http://www.aube-umweltakademie.de/Dokumente/Leitbild MTB.pdf (u.a. S. 10)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (22. Januar 2014)

Ein mir bekannter Jäger hat mir ebenfalls bestätigt, dass das völliger Schmarrn ist.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Januar 2014)

Aktueller Doppel-Beitrag zu einem erfreulichen Thema auf Open Trails:
-> Naturschutzverband 'NaturFreunde BW' spricht sich gegen 2-Meter-Regel aus
-> wie bereits in Hessen u.a. der NABU

Beide Beiträge hier:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

----------------------------//-------------------------------------------------

Als Service für die Nicht-Facebookler zwei weiterführende Links zur Info:
- http://www.naturfreunde-wuerttemberg.de/der-landesverband <- erste PM oben
- http://hessen.nabu.de/naturschutz/wald/waldgesetz/


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Januar 2014)

Heute 18:45 Landesschau BW, Bericht über MTB/Draht/2m....


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Januar 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Heute 18:45 Landesschau BW, Bericht über MTB/Draht/2m....




Vielen Dank für den Hinweis? Wo hast Du das her?

Hier steht nur was von:

18:45
_Baden-Württemberg_
SWR Landesschau Baden-Württemberg

Millionen Online-Zugangsdaten gekapert
Was macht der ADAC eigentlich?
Gast: Christoph Sonntag - auf Tour mit seiner neuen Show
Tipp: Kulinarischer Ausflug: Käsemuseum in Endingen am Kaiserstuhl


----------



## An der Alb (22. Januar 2014)

Genau das sagt mein Programmführer auch. Allerdings geht die Sendung ja 1 Stunde.


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Januar 2014)

Info kommt von den "Darstellern", also der MTB Schule die mitgefahren ist.


----------



## bonefacker (22. Januar 2014)

War ein guter Beitrag.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Januar 2014)

ZDF Beitrag heute auch im MTB-News News Bereich
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/01/18/2-meter-regel-sehenswerter-zdf-bericht-heute-nacht-video/
bzw.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2-meter-regel-sehenswerter-zdf-bericht-in-heute-nacht-video.678127/


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Januar 2014)

bonefacker schrieb:


> War ein guter Beitrag.



Das hört sich ja sehr gut an, aber wo ist der Beitrag zu finden?
Hier eher nicht:

http://swrmediathek.de/tvshow.htm?show=b2fb5397-9bdc-11df-b44d-00199916cf68

Lief das als eigener Bericht oder in dem allgemeinen Nachrichtenteil?


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Januar 2014)

Die stellen die Berichte immer erst einen Tag später ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (22. Januar 2014)

Bei den ausgewählten Beiträgen von heute ist es nicht.

Morgen ist hier die komplette Landesschau zu finden.
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/videos/sendung-verpasst/-/id=2248730/exw8es/index.html


----------



## bonefacker (23. Januar 2014)

Ab Minute 5:30 kommt der Beitrag unter dem von Heiko genannten Link


----------



## Athabaske (23. Januar 2014)

top!

Danke für Link und Hinweis!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Januar 2014)

bonefacker schrieb:


> Ab Minute 5:30 kommt der Beitrag unter dem von Heiko genannten Link



Danke!


----------



## client (23. Januar 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Bei den ausgewählten Beiträgen von heute ist es nicht.
> 
> Morgen ist hier die komplette Landesschau zu finden.
> http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/videos/sendung-verpasst/-/id=2248730/exw8es/index.html



Sehr sachlich und seriös; die Stellungnahmen der Biker. Auch der TV Sender hat eine gute Arbeit abgeliefert.


----------



## BejayMTB (23. Januar 2014)

http://www.rnz.de//heidelberg_mobil...l_am_Koenigstuhl___Mit_dem_Mountain_Bike.html


----------



## 2Burgen (23. Januar 2014)

Guter Artikel.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2014)

2Burgen schrieb:


> Guter Artikel.


Ich korrigiere dich: Sehr guter Artikel!
Den Bikern gebürt Dank! Super Sache, klasse gemacht!


----------



## client (23. Januar 2014)

Vorbildliche Pressearbeit!
Sebastian Riemer redet und schreibt nicht einfach aus seiner Fantasie heraus über den MTB Sport sondern er begibt sich auf ein MTB und fährt zusammen mit (vermutlich) leidenschaftlichen Mountainbikern dort wo es verboten ist, um zu verstehen.

Vielleicht sollten wir kostenlose, geführte Probefahrten speziell für Wandervereine und Jägerverbände anbieten, damit auch die besser verstehen, was den Reiz dieser Sportart ausmacht. Zusätzlich könnten sie dann erleben, dass die subjektive Eigengeschwindigkeit oft als sehr langsam wahrgenommen wird, obwohl sie von Fußgängern als Raserei bezeichnet wird.
Und ich meine diese letzten Zeilen wirklich ernst. Demo-Bike-Days für Jäger- und Wandergruppen.
Alternativ könnte man ja auch an belebten Sonntagen im Wald mit Probefahrstände auf die Fußgänger abzielen, immer nach den Motto, "was der Bauer kennt, das isst er auch", bzw. das akzeptiert er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2014)

der sehr gute Artikel aus der RNZ jetzt als Facebook-Beitrag auf Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/491499964304985

Bitte auch auf der FB Seite der RNZ und auf der Homepage der RNZ fair kommentieren, auch wenn es da schon wieder ein paar unfaire Kommentare von der 'Gegenseite' gab (oder sind die mittlerweile gelöscht?):
- https://www.facebook.com/RheinNeckarZeitung
- http://bit.ly/19Qw29R


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Januar 2014)

Heute auch in den News:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/01...-baden-wuerttemberg-swr-fernsehen-22-01-2014/


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2014)

Ist Euch eigentlich der Kommentar unter diesem Artikel aufgefallen:



> Von Randolf am Freitag, 10.01.2014 um 12:32 Uhr
> 
> *Ein paar wichtige Regeln...*
> Wie kommen wir in Zukunft miteinander aus? Um das schlechte Miteinander zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrer im Wald deutlich zu verbessern, kann jeder von uns seinen Beitrag leisten und folgende Dinge beherzigen.
> ...


----------



## Beorn (24. Januar 2014)

Ein guter Kommentar! Man sollte bei allen Emotionen des Themas ein wenig Ironie niemals vergessen!


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2014)

yep, ein bisschen Humor zur Abwechslung ist bei dem Thema ganz wohltuend...


----------



## Athabaske (24. Januar 2014)

Ist Humor nun in jeder Breite erlaubt oder gibt es auch Beschränkungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (24. Januar 2014)

Es muss für Alle als Humor erkennbar sein. Also so stark überzeichnet, dass es Allen klar wird, Ausnahmen werden natürlich die Regel in beide Richtungen bestätigen.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2014)

Humor ist nur erlaubt, wenn ein nicht geländegängiger Kleinwagen drüber fahren kann.


----------



## Magico80 (24. Januar 2014)

Hier gibts was zum mit machen:

http://radkultur-bw.de/radkultur-mitmach-aktionen.html

Hier gibts den Fragebogen. http://radkultur-bw.de/mitmachen/dein-rat-zum-rad.html

Ich denke wir können uns auch hier gegen die 2m Regel stark machen nicht nur im Sinne der MTBler sondern auch der "normalen" Radler.


----------



## keroson (25. Januar 2014)

Abgeordnetenwatch...
Sind die Grünen einfach für die Opposition geboren, weil da können Sie Ihren Schmarrn erzählen, den sie nachher sowieso nicht umsetzen: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-778-78199--f413768.html#q413768 
Das geht einmal an den Bundesfraktionsvorsitzenden der Grünen...

Und einmal an unseren lieben MP, der gerade die Detailfragen aussitzt, um ihm nochmal zu verdeutlichen, dass dies nicht funktioniert... http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f413787.html#q413787

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Januar 2014)

keroson schrieb:


> Abgeordnetenwatch...
> Sind die Grünen einfach für die Opposition geboren, weil da können Sie Ihren Schmarrn erzählen, den sie nachher sowieso nicht umsetzen: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-778-78199--f413768.html#q413768
> Das geht einmal an den Bundesfraktionsvorsitzenden der Grünen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Athabaske (25. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön werter Keroson!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Januar 2014)

Traurige Nachrichten aus Esslingen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/492108614244120

Ein Grund mehr nicht nur für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel zu kämpfen, sondern auch dafür, dass die Gesellschaft endlich erkennt, welch Glück, Leidenschaft und Stolz in diesem Trail-Projekt, aber auch dem Radfahren insgesamt für viele steckt. 





> Hier wurde etwas zerstört, was mit viel Liebe und Engagement aufgebaut und gepflegt wurde. Hier wurde etwas zerstört, was von einer Community getragen wurde und nicht zuletzt gemeinsam von Jugendlichen geschaffen wurde. Die EsNos hat Zufriedenheit und Identifikation gegeben. Die Gesellschaft weiß das offenbar nicht zu schätzen.
> 
> Das Ganze ist auch deshalb so bitter, weil es nicht einfach nur eine wild gebaute Strecke war, sondern aktiv der Kontakt zum Waldbesitzer gesucht wurde und man bereits Gespräche geführt hat, wie man von der geduldeten zu einer legalen Strecke kommt. Dazu war ein Verein in der Gründung. So wie es aussieht waren alle diese Bemühungen, "sich an die Spielregeln zu halten", umsonst. Was für ein trauriges Signal!


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Januar 2014)

es ist doch immer das selbe spiel.... sehr traurig... am besten mit vereinten kräften die strecke wieder herrichten! und beim nächste abriss wieder.... alternativ mal einige wochen mit den bikes in großer anzahl in der innenstadt rumhängen. und auf nachfrage immer antworten: bis vor kurzem konnten wir noch auf der esnos fahren und bis das wieder soweit ist, fahren wir hier.


----------



## keroson (25. Januar 2014)

Hmmm, es gibt in Esslingen auch eine Grüne Abgeordnete: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/andrea_lindlohr-597-44441.html

Die LR sagt ja immer das diese Ausnahmeregelungen so gut funktioneren sollen. Vielleicht kann man ihr das mal, anhand des aktuellen BSp. um die Ohren hauen.
Die Realität im Wald sieht halt manchmal ganz anders aus, als die hinterm Schreibtisch....


----------



## Athabaske (25. Januar 2014)

Fr. Lindlohr ist vergleichsweise resistent gegen Tatsachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich wurde heute schon wieder von einem Jäger "belehrt" bez. der 2m-Regel.

Langsam geht mir das richtig auf den Sack!

Das schlimmste daran: Er kannte den "Spruch" auswendig und laberte die Absätze aus dem Waldgesetz runter, wie es geschrieben steht.

Ich schob einfach weiter, rief nur runter, daß ich ihn so schlecht verstehen kann.
Worauf er lauter und lauter wurde....er ist jetzt sicher heiser!


----------



## Magico80 (25. Januar 2014)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> es ist doch immer das selbe spiel.... sehr traurig... am besten mit vereinten kräften die strecke wieder herrichten! und beim nächste abriss wieder.... alternativ mal einige wochen mit den bikes in großer anzahl in der innenstadt rumhängen. und auf nachfrage immer antworten: bis vor kurzem konnten wir noch auf der esnos fahren und bis das wieder soweit ist, fahren wir hier.



Genau, fett durch n Stadtpark pflügen mit ner 20Bikes Gruppe...


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Januar 2014)

Neues vom Albverein in Geislinger Zeitung.

In einer Pro und Kontra Darstellung wird Peter Kälberer (pekae) und der Albverein zitiert. Dabei würde ich sagen, das Peter mit seinem Statement gut wegkommt und unsere Anliegen deutlich wird.

Der Albverein zitiert in den ersten beiden Absätzen seine bekannte Pressemitteilung des Hauptverbandes. Danach kommen noch die gleichsn Sätze die wir schon so ähnlich in der Zeitung lesen konnten. Wirklich neu ist, das der SAV sein Wegenetzt ausdünnt. Und das er sich von "schlechtem Verhalten" gegenüber Radlern distanziert. Diese letzte Aussage wäre vor wenigen Wochen undenkbar gewesen und zeigt vielleicht ein Ende der Eiszeit.

Edit: PDF gelöscht und auf die Onlineausgabe verwiesen

Pro
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokales/geislingen/PRO-Zwei-Meter-Regel-muss-fallen;art5573,2417269

Contra
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokale...i-Meter-Regelung-muss-bleiben;art5573,2417213


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Januar 2014)

Der nebenstehende Artikel "*Ja zu Toleranz, nein zu Umerziehung*" ist dort eigentlich auch sehr gut platziert worden.


----------



## Mountain77 (26. Januar 2014)

Das Pro ist gut geschrieben. Ich verstehe den Kontra Standpunkt nicht...beklagt sich ueber die Überalterung des Vereins, es wird aber nicht versucht motivierte und an trailpflege interessierte Mountainbiker als Mitglieder fuer den Verein zu gewinnen und zu integrieren.


----------



## keroson (26. Januar 2014)

Hmmm, ich hab versuch, da zu kommtentieren, mal schauen obs funktionert hat...:


> Wer rastet der rostet oder das Leben ist nicht nur schwarz oder weiß!
> 
> Es ist schon traurig, wie der SAV mit der Thematik 2-Meter-Regel umgeht.
> 
> ...


----------



## TTT (26. Januar 2014)

... sondern verhindert, daß sich Mountainbiker an den Pflegemaßnahmen beteiligen können!


----------



## pezolived (27. Januar 2014)

2m Breite, das ist viel zu schmal! Selbst auf 4m breiten Wegen kommt es immer wieder zu Konflikten, 
sogar ganz ohne Fahrrad:
http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/po...lerdamm-bei-Fischen-in-Streit;art2756,1518003




(aus dem KTWR geborgen)


----------



## BejayMTB (27. Januar 2014)

Ich fordere hiermit eine 5m Regel für Wanderer und eine vorfahrt (Vorlauf) Regelung mit entsprechender Beschilderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (27. Januar 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Ich fordere hiermit eine 5m Regel für Wanderer und eine vorfahrt (Vorlauf) Regelung mit entsprechender Beschilderung


Mach ne Petition!


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Januar 2014)

Interessant, dass man sich in diesem Artikel als Grund für die Zerstörung der EsNos u.a. auf die 2-Meter-Regel bezieht. Interessant, weil das kein Weg war. Ein glattes Eigentor würde ich sagen!

http://m.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inh...ehl.5a343907-86be-48ab-9dc9-641fad4b1ff5.html

-----------------------------------------------------//---------------------------------------------------------------------

Aber gerne auch mal wieder ein anderes Thema:

@pekae hat uns ja eine wunderbare Pro&Contra Darstellung in der Geisslinger Zeitung beschert.
Hier der Facebook-Bericht dazu: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/493550297433285

Danke Peter!


----------



## keroson (28. Januar 2014)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44374--f412743.html#q412743
nachgehakt...

und dieser man, ist für die Lobby da...
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-778-78199--f413927.html#q413927

Die Frage wäre ja, ob es für ein Wladbesitzer nicht besser wäre, wenn die Regel weg wäre, weil sie sich dann kein Haftungsproblem mehr bei illegalen Strecken haben.
Anderseits hat der Verband awahrscheinlich Angst, dass de Grüne das Waldgesetz wirklich ändern und irgendwelche hässlichen Auflagen rein machen. Stichwort: Verbotspartei ...

BTW: Ich glaub es hilft, wenn wir auf AGWatch einfach am Thema bleiben, die hoffen alle, dass sie nicht mehr befragt werden...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2014)

nur als Anmerkung, weil es hier, aber auch in dem Artikel in der StZ falsch stand:
- die 2-Meter-Regel und die Haftungs-Problematik bei illegalen oder geduldeten Strecken haben nichts miteinander zu tun!
- ein privat gebauter Trail im Wald ist kein Weg
- das wäre ja so, als ob man einen wilden Trail nur breiter als 2m bauen müsste und schon ist er legal und haftungs-technisch unproblematisch
- das wäre zu einfach  aber auch irgendwie furchtbar 
- es stinkt mir so schon, dass aktuell die Forstarbeiter lauter <2m-Wege auf >2m verbreitern (und in dem Zuge verwüsten)


----------



## muddymartin (29. Januar 2014)

Heute auch nochmal in der StZ

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...-ab.cdab318b-797e-43ae-bfc2-004cab4d19d0.html


----------



## winklem (29. Januar 2014)

Seit 7 Uhr auch in den STN:

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ife.55c8c7bf-310f-4b47-8166-47c90a558afe.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2014)

"So stehe es im Landeswaldgesetz." kann ich nicht mehr hören!!!


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> "So stehe es im Landeswaldgesetz." ...


... aber nicht mehr lange!!!


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2014)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!
Ich hoffe es.
Ob DAS wirklich passiert...ich weiß nicht...schon extrem verbohrt unser Ländle!


Es wäre sicher einfacher, in Russland Englisch als Landessprache durchzusetzen.


----------



## TTT (29. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!
> Ich hoffe es.
> Ob DAS wirklich passiert...ich weiß nicht...schon extrem verbohrt unser Ländle!
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde sagen gleich schwer. Schließlich ist gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme in unserem Ländle scheinbar auch ne Fremdsprache...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2014)

> Landtagsanhörung zur 2-Meter-Regel in Vorbereitung


-> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails?fref=ts

Es geht also auch bei der petition weiter voran.
Bitte gerne teilen und liken!


----------



## Athabaske (29. Januar 2014)

Janukowytsch glaubt auch noch an seine Gesetze...


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Januar 2014)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Münchner_Bierrevolution
Gibt auch Regierungen, die einsichtiger sind.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Januar 2014)

Landtagsanhörung zur Zwei-Meter-Regelung in Vorbereitung


			
				Die Grünen schrieb:
			
		

> Nach derzeitigem Stand hat die Regierung in der laufenden Legislaturperiode keine Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes geplant, bei der eine Vielzahl weiterer Änderungen vorgenommen werden könnte.


Wenigstens müssen die Waldbesitzer keine Angst davor haben, dass im Zuge der Änderung des Betretungsrechts auch noch eine ganze Latte unangenehmer Gesetzesänderungen über sie hereinbricht


----------



## pezolived (29. Januar 2014)

Der Textschnipsel, den du da zitiert hast, könnte beim geneigten Leser zur Resignation führen. Der folgende klingt doch schon viel besser:



> Das Anliegen der Radfahrer und Radfahrerinnen nehmen die Grünen im Landtag ernst, da sie in Baden-Württemberg das Fahrrad als attraktives Verkehrsmittel im Alltag aber auch in der Freizeit weiter ins Bewusstsein der Menschen rücken wollen. Die Grünen sehen hier großen Nachholbedarf. Gerade schmale Pfade, sogenannte Single Trails, sind für Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker besonders attraktiv, da sie technisch anspruchsvoller und oft auch landschaftlich ansprechender sind.



Ich deute das als erstes Anzeichen, daß bei den GrünInnen allmählich die Bereitschaft wächst, über die Sache zu grübeln und die eigenen PositionInnen mal zu überdenken und infrage zu stellen. Im Zusammenhang mit deinem Text ergibt sich für mich die Aussage: Eigentlich wollten wir da nix fummeln, aber nun hören wir uns die BeteiligtInnen mal an. Auch das ausgewählte Foto zum Text stimmt mich zuversichtlich, weil bemerkenswert neutral und harmlos.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Januar 2014)

Eine einzige Textpassage inkl. der dazugehörigen Bußgeldvorschrift aus einem Gesetz zu streichen, macht ein Landtag so nebenbei..., wenn er es will. 
Darum halte ich den Textschnipsel schon für günstig. Keine Unmengen an anderen Regelungen, die diskutiert und beraten werden müssten... das macht es einfacher und nimmt die Furcht bei den Waldbesitzern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. Januar 2014)

@Sun on Tour
Jetzt schreibst Du mal bitte alles in einen Beitrag, damit ich nicht so oft den Daumen klicken muss


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Januar 2014)

> Nach derzeitigem Stand hat die Regierung in der laufenden Legislaturperiode keine Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes geplant, bei der eine Vielzahl weiterer Änderungen vorgenommen werden könnte.



Du meinst es liest sich so:
Nach derzeitigem Stand hat die Regierung in der laufenden Legislaturperiode *eine* Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes geplant, bei der *keine* Vielzahl weiterer Änderungen vorgenommen werden (sondern nur die 2 Meter Regel gestrichen.)

Das wäre ja mal spannend....


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Januar 2014)

Genau das steht bei den Grünen auf der Homepage.


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Du meinst es liest sich so:
> Nach derzeitigem Stand hat die Regierung in der laufenden Legislaturperiode *eine* Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes geplant, bei der *keine* Vielzahl weiterer Änderungen vorgenommen werden (sondern nur die 2 Meter Regel gestrichen.)
> 
> Das wäre ja mal spannend....


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Landtagsanhörung zur Zwei-Meter-Regelung in Vorbereitung
> 
> Wenigstens müssen die Waldbesitzer keine Angst davor haben, dass im Zuge der Änderung des Betretungsrechts auch noch eine ganze Latte unangenehmer Gesetzesänderungen über sie hereinbricht




Darin sehe ich auch eine Chance…

EDIT: ah, OK, soweit wart Ihr auch schon!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2014)

"WIR SIND MOUNTAINBIKER" heute auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1456547907897479

Bitte diesen Beitrag teilen und liken, da wir so der Öffentlichkeit zeigen können, dass Biker keine Chaoten sondern ganz normale Menschen wie Du und ich sind.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Januar 2014)

An die Arbeit Jungs und Mädels. Es gibt was zu kommentieren.
Auf der FB Seite von Verkehrsminister Winfried Hermann wird über die 2 Meter Regel berichtet. Bitte ganz fleisig, aber höflich kommentieren.
https://www.facebook.com/WinneHermann/posts/243131412536559

Die eigentliche Stellungnahme ist hier zu finden.
http://mvi.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de...nd-antworten-zum-mountainbike-fahren-im-wald/


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Januar 2014)

doppel


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Januar 2014)

trippel

neue Forensoftware. Erst passiert beim Antwort Klick nichts und dann ist es 3 Mal da. 
Wäre gut wenn man seine Beiträge zumindest in den ersten paar Minuten löschen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2014)

...aller guten Dinge sind Drei?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es den werten Politiker, welcher im Jahre 1995 so vehement gegen die 2mRegel gesprochen hat, ausfindig zu machen.

Es wäre doch nett vllt. ein aktuelles Statement von ihm zu bekommen und vllt. bekommt man das auch irgendwo abgedruckt.


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2014)

Sicher ist er jetzt Jäger, stolzer Besitzer eines Waldes und im Vorstand eines Wandervereins!

btw: Ich wußte garnicht, daß es soviele Vereine gibt 

PS: Die Option, mit der Unteren Forstbehörde Trails speziell freizugeben wird zumindest bei MIR 100%ig nicht funktionieren.
DEN Trail, den ich am liebsten fahre, geben die niemals frei!


----------



## muddymartin (31. Januar 2014)

Hier ein eigentlich inhaltlich gar nicht so schlechter Artikel von unseren "Freunden" der RNZ von heute, leider macht die Überschrift den eher positiven Inhalt komplett zu Nichte.

http://www.rnz.de/heidelberg/00_201...en_dem_Wald_mehr_als_Wanderer.html#ad-image-0


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

Bitte auch weiter direkt auf der Facebook-Seite von Verkehrsminister Hermann kommentieren: http://on.fb.me/1gwDYjk
Wenn wir dort fair und sachlich kommentieren, erkennt er vielleicht, dass Mountainbiker auch nur Radfahrer sind. Und für deren Wohl ist er eigentlich zuständig.

Das Ganze geht auf diesen Beitrag bei Open Trails zurück: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1456960664522870
-> bitte kommentieren und teilen und dabei zum sachlichen Kommentieren dort und beim Minister (s.o.: http://on.fb.me/1gwDYjk) aufrufen!

Wenn es uns gelingt, hier eben keinen Shit-Storm loszutreten, sondern dem Minister mit einem Sense-Storm (Sense wie Vernunft, Sinn) zu zeigen, dass wir weder zahlenmäßig noch typologisch eine Randgruppe sind. Wenn wir ihm sachlich unsere Position erklären, versteht er evtl. dass er bisher nur ungeprüft Verbots-Minister Bondes Pseudo-Argumente übernommen hat und dessen Alibi-Ausnahmen unterstützt, mit denen den Radfahrern gar nicht geholfen ist.

Für die Nicht-Facebokler: das Ganze bezieht sich auf diese Stellungnahme des Verkehrsministers: 
http://mvi.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de...nd-antworten-zum-mountainbike-fahren-im-wald/


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Januar 2014)

Entschuldigen Sie
ist das der Sonderweg zum biken?
Ich muss da eben mal hin.
Ich erkenn darin keinen Sinn
Kann mir das jemand erklären?
Vielleicht der Oberindianer?
Ich bin ein Radl-Talent,
der die Gesetze nicht kennt.
Ich habe keinen Zollstock mit und das gibt Gemecker
Doch ich fahr ganz locker unter 2 Meter
und ich sag ey Winie,
so ein Trail kost wenig money
und ich überfahr jeden Ast
wenn ihr mich lasst
All die ganzen Wanderer dürfen da springen
dürfen Ihre Argumente zum Vortragen bringen
nur der kleine Biker, nur der kleine Biker
der darf das nicht und das verstehen wir nicht.

Winnie du siehst,
wir haben furchtbar viele Freunde
z.B. auf Facebook hier
in der Petition sind´s noch mehr
Mensch Winnie hey, setzt dich doch wieder selbst aufs Rad,
und lass uns zusammen biken im "Wir können Alles" Staat

Winnie ich weiss, du bist doch eigegntlich kein Hiker
ich glaube tief in dir drin, steckt ein Hardcore Biker
du ziehst dir doch heimlich auch gerne mal die Protektorenjacke an
und schliest dich ein im Büro und schaust Trail Video.
Hallo Winnie kannst uns sehen,
Hallo, Hallöchen Hallo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (31. Januar 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Entschuldigen Sie
> ist das der Sonderweg zum biken?
> Ich muss da eben mal hin.
> Ich erkenn darin keinen Sinn
> ...



Geil.....und das darf man ruhig umdichten für unsere Belange des Wald- und Bergradelns.....wenn der schon Linden und Berg in seinem Namen trägt.


----------



## Stopelhopser (31. Januar 2014)

Und genau am Lindenberg bei FR sah ich einst die ersten bike Verbot Schilder, die sich eindeutig auf die Breite des Weges bezogen.



> *Charakter: Kleine schöne Asphaltstraße bergauf zum Kloster nach St. Peter. Rückweg mit Abfahrt über kurzen Singletrail.Achtung dieser Singletrail ist jetzt "für Biker verboten" und durch Verbauungen unfahrbar gemacht. Alternative folgt.*


 
aus

http://www.schwarzwald-bike.de/tour_detail.php?tour_nr=56


----------



## muddymartin (31. Januar 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Hier ein eigentlich inhaltlich gar nicht so schlechter Artikel von unseren "Freunden" der RNZ von heute, leider macht die Überschrift den eher positiven Inhalt komplett zu Nichte.
> 
> http://www.rnz.de/heidelberg/00_201...en_dem_Wald_mehr_als_Wanderer.html#ad-image-0


 

So, nun gibts den Artikel mit ner etwas neutraleren Überschrift, immer noch nicht gut, aber immerhin....erstaunlich
http://www.rnz.de//heidelberg/00_20...der_wollen_und_was_Radler_tun.html#ad-image-0


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> So, nun gibts den Artikel mit ner etwas neutraleren Überschrift, immer noch nicht gut, aber immerhin....erstaunlich
> http://www.rnz.de//heidelberg/00_20...der_wollen_und_was_Radler_tun.html#ad-image-0





Entweder liest da jemand von denen mit oder einer von uns hat den Kontakt gesucht?!


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn man hier auf "Letzte Aktivitäten" (statt Top-Kommentare) umschaltet, sieht man dass sich mittlerweile die Facebook Redaktion von Winfried Hermann eingeschaltet hat. Lasst uns die Gelegenheit nutzen und in den - sachlichen - Dialog gehen!

Die Argumente liegen so (oder so ähnlich ;-) ) auf unserer Seite:
- warum ist Eure Pressemitteilung weniger ergebnisoffen formuliert, als die von Euch selbst verlinkte Stellungnahme der Grünen im Landtag?
- warum kommt von Euch eine PM zum Thema, wenn Ihr nach eigenen Aussagen gar keine Zuständigkeit habt?
- das Ganze riecht ein bisschen nach Schützenhilfe unter Ministern, oder?!
- dabei würde man von Euch eigentlich eine gewisse Solidarität mit den Radfahrern erwarten
- wollt Ihr Euch aus Loyalität wirklich in die gleiche Ecke stellen lassen wie Verbots-Minister Bonde?
- wollen sich die Grünen laut Weimarer Erklärung nicht gerade von dem Image als Verbots-Partei lösen?  
- Bondes Ausnahmeregelungen bringen weder dem Bike-Tourismus noch den einheimischen Bikern etwas!
- flächendeckende Ausnahmeregelungen? Flächendeckend? Ausnahmen? Das zeigt doch schon den Widerspruch!
- warum Ausnahmen wenn man das ganze viel einfach lösen kann: macht das Verbot zur Ausnahme!


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

*"Warum tut Fahrradminister Hermann sich das an?"*,
fragt Open Trails auf Facebook und ermuntert dazu, doch mal ganz sachlich beim Minister selbst nachzufragen.

Liken, teilen und kommentieren bringt Reichweite bis in's letzte Büro des Ministeriums und zurück, auf das "unser Fahrradminister" mal freundlich bei Kollege Bonde anklopft und fragt, ob man das mit der 2-Meter-Regel nicht auch konstruktiver lösen kann.


----------



## aka (31. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den werten Politiker, welcher im Jahre 1995 so vehement gegen die 2mRegel gesprochen hat, ausfindig zu machen.
> 
> Es wäre doch nett vllt. ein aktuelles Statement von ihm zu bekommen und vllt. bekommt man das auch irgendwo abgedruckt.



Der ist Bürgermeister unserer Gemeinde.


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

aka schrieb:


> Der ist Bürgermeister unserer Gemeinde.



Dann ran an den Mann! 
Der wird sich wahrscheinlich an die Parteiräson halten müssen, aber versuchen kann man es ja mal.


----------



## aka (31. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Dann ran an den Mann!
> Der wird sich wahrscheinlich an die Parteiräson halten müssen, aber versuchen kann man es ja mal.


Glaube nicht, dass er es so arg mit der Parteiräson hat, schliesslich sitzt er für die Freien Wähler im Kreistag.



damage0099 schrieb:


> Sicher ist er jetzt Jäger, stolzer Besitzer eines Waldes und im Vorstand eines Wandervereins!


Er war damals schon Jäger und Förster, als er sich gegen die 2m Regel ausgesprochen hat.
Im Vorstand eines Wandervereins sitzt er nicht, ist jedoch 2. Vorstand eines Radsport Fördervereins ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

aka schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass er es so arg mit der Parteiräson hat, schliesslich sitzt er für die Freien Wähler im Kreistag.
> Er war damals schon Jäger und Förster, als er sich gegen die 2m Regel ausgesprochen hat.
> Im Vorstand eines Wandervereins sitzt er nicht, ist jedoch 2. Vorstand eines Radsport Fördervereins ;-)



Interessanter, weil vielschichtiger Mann! 
Wird sich nur leider nicht mehr ganz so gut "gegen" die Grünen einsetzen lassen, wenn er nicht mehr bei den Grünen ist. 
"Ein Ex-Grüner war mal gegen die 2-Meter-Regel.", kommt halt nicht so gut, wie "Selbst in den eigenen Reihen war und ist die 2-Meter-Regel umstritten. Schon damals, zu Oppositionszeiten, sprach sich Herr XYZ gegen..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2014)

Auch bei der "Grünen Fraktion im Landtag Baden-Württemberg" auf Facebook wurde eine Stellungnahme zum Stand der Petition gepostet, allerdings in einer gemässigteren Variante, die freundlicher klingt als Bondes übliche Stellungnahmen und auch offener als Minister Hermanns Text von heute:
https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw/posts/624839177552766

Bitte gerne ebenfalls fair und sachlich kommentieren!


----------



## Athabaske (31. Januar 2014)

Dazu vielleicht dies

Frau Lindlohr hat allerdings weder auf Ageordnetenwatch, noch per Mail, berichtet, wie die Nachfrage ausging...


----------



## powderJO (1. Februar 2014)

die fratzenbuch-aktionen sind ja schön und gut - aber glaubt hier irgendwer noch, dass man bei unserem politischen personal (in welcher frage auch immer) mit guten argumenten weiter kommt? 

entweder hat man genug stimm-macht oder _ noch viel effektiver _ einen dicken kohlesack, aus dem sich die herren und damen dann bedienen können. wäre die dimb die bahn, könnte man zum beispiel einen vorstandsposten schaffen und alles wäre in nullkommanix geregelt ...


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Februar 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> die fratzenbuch-aktionen sind ja schön und gut - aber glaubt hier irgendwer noch, dass man bei unserem politischen personal (in welcher frage auch immer) mit guten argumenten weiter kommt?



Ja, denn die guten Argumenten sind ja nicht nur gute Argumente, sondern erzeugen in der dargebrachten Form, mit der erzielten Resonanz bei Bevölkerung und Presse ja auch einen gewissen öffentlichen Druck. Und der bewirkt schon was. Ob es am Ende reicht, werden wir sehen! 

Nur mit guten Argumenten allein würden wir ziemlich hilflos rumstehen, da gebe ich Dir recht.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Februar 2014)

Morgen ist Wahl in Ammerbuch. 

Was daran auch außerhalb Ammerbuchs interessant ist, steht heute bei Open Trails auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/495612173893764

Da der Beitrag leider technisch ein bisschen versteckt ist, bitte liken UND teilen, damit dieser wichtige Ansatz um mehr Biker zu aktivieren, mehr Nicht-Biker zu erreichen und mehr Politikern klar zu machen, dass der 10%-Kompromiss eben keine prima Lösung für alle Beteiligten ist (was die ganz ohne Arg gerne glauben), von möglichst vielen Bikern gesehen wird.
Besten Gruß und Dank!


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Februar 2014)

Heute auf Facebook: 
nach der Kommentar-Flut auf der der Facebook-Seite von Verkehrsminister Hermann jetzt ein Unverhoffter Dialog mit den Grünen auf der Facebook Seite der Grünen Fraktion Landtag BaWü

Bitte gerne an der Diskussion dort beteiligen. Wenn die Grünen schon mal in den Dialog mit uns treten (sie haben dort ein paar mal auf Fragen geantwortet), sollten wir das nutzen. ;-)

Deren Darstellung im Netz ist verglichen mit der bisherigen, seitens Bonde&Co gezeigten, eher ignoranten Haltung relativ ergebnis-offen und fair. Die Tatsache, dass sie sich auf Facebook dem Dialog stellen, ist ebenso begrüßenswert.

Also bitte - wie immer - fair und sachlich, aber gerne hart in der Sache und leidenschaftlich für unser Anliegen eintreten und dort kommentieren -> https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw/posts/624839177552766


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Februar 2014)

Bei den vielen Kommentaren hier und auch auf den diversen Facebooklinks fällt mir auf, daß ein Argument gegen die 2 m Regel recht selten kommt: Verglichen mit "meinem" Hamburger Kleinrevier mit hoher Spaziergängerdichte und Hundebesitzern auf den schmalen Wegen (geht trotzdem überraschend gut) habt ihr in BaWü und besonders im Schwarzwald eine riesige Fläche zur Verfügung, die wahrscheinlich überhaupt nur von Bikern frequentiert wird, weil sie im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Naturnutzern den größten Radius haben. Eine Freigabe dieser Fläche würde nicht nur bei den heimischen Haustür-zu-Haustürbikern (die da sowieso schon - illegal - biken), sondern auch bei Touristen dazu führen, daß sich potentielle Konflikte allein dadurch minimieren lassen, weil die Waldnutzung entflechtet wird. Ich komm doch nicht als älterer Mountainbiker (und Wanderer, Bergsteiger) aus Hamburg als Tourist in den Schwarzwald, um mich dann auf ein paar wenigen erlaubten Strecken mit Massen an Wanderern UND Bikern rumzuschlagen. Freude an Wald und Natur ist was anderes. Und wenn ich ständig auf "Verkehr" achten muß, kann ich ja gleich mit dem Rennrad auf die Straße gehen - da gibts die Problemwanderer schliesslich auch im Gewand des rechthaberischen Autofahrers.
Oder zum Drachenfels fahren. Man muß schon ganz schön borniert oder regulierungswütig sein, um die positiven Effekte der Abschaffung der 2-M-Regel nicht sehen zu können - gerade in touristisch attraktiven Gegenden. Und die wilde Fraktion der Downhillbiker wär gebändigt, wenn man den diversen kleineren Skigebieten in der Region helfen würde, eine Zukunft ohne Kunstschnee zu entwickeln und vernünftige preiswerte Bikeparks anzulegen, dann kommen auch die Pfälzer mal zu Besuch 
Ich würd das ja gern Euern Grünen direkt mitteilen, aber ich bin Facebookverweigerer und damit als Minderheit auch an der freien Meinungsäußerung gehindert. Falls jemand Lust hat, meine Meinung zu übernehmen und im Facebookforum der Grünen kundzutun, erhebe ich keine Copyright-Ansprüche.  Ich wünsch den Bikern aus BaWü viel Glück. 
Hummel, Hummel.
Rainer


----------



## client (4. Februar 2014)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Bei den vielen Kommentaren..............
> 
> Ich würd das ja gern Euern Grünen direkt mitteilen, aber ich bin Facebookverweigerer und damit als Minderheit auch an der freien Meinungsäußerung gehindert. ...........
> Rainer


Guter Beitrag.
Ich glaube nicht, dass wir die Minderheit sind! Mit mir sind wir schon zwei Facebook-Verweigerer.


----------



## Stopelhopser (4. Februar 2014)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> . Eine Freigabe dieser Fläche würde nicht nur bei den heimischen Haustür-zu-Haustürbikern (die da sowieso schon - illegal - biken), sondern auch bei Touristen dazu führen, daß sich potentielle Konflikte allein dadurch minimieren lassen, weil die Waldnutzung entflechtet wird. *Ich komm doch nicht als älterer Mountainbiker (und Wanderer, Bergsteiger) aus Hamburg als Tourist in den Schwarzwald*, um mich dann auf ein paar wenigen erlaubten Strecken mit Massen an Wanderern UND Bikern rumzuschlagen.


 
Genau darin liegt das Problem und das versuche ich den Pro-Tourismus Befürwortern immer zu vermitteln. Wenn einer von HH in den SW fährt, dann will er auch ordenlicht biken. Sonst hängt er halt noch ein paar KM dran und fährt in den Vogesen oder geht gleich in die Alpen.
Mit dem günstigeren Preis gegenüber der CH oder der Sprachbarriere in F lässt sich nur Werbung machen, wenn auch das Ambiente zum MTB Sport stimmt. Das MTB ist schließlich der HAUPTgrund für die Reise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (4. Februar 2014)

@Stopelhopser: die Tourismusbefürworter habens oft leider auch nicht leicht. Ich durfte als Unternehmensberater auch immer wieder mal in den "Tourismussektor" in regional schwachen Gebieten reinschauen. Kenne keine Branche, in der es so schwierig ist, gute Konzepte zu realisieren und Mehrheiten oder sogar allgemeine Begeisterung in der Region zu finden. Kleinkariertheit pur oftmals.
Und das, obwohl man noch nicht mal besonders kreativ sein muß. Einfach mal über den Gartenzaun zu den alpinen Nachbarn schaun.
Und sich klar machen, daß die heutigen jungen Generationen sich im Seniorenalter mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht genauso "benehmen" werden wie ihre Großeltern heute. Schliesslich tun sich heute schon Vereine schwer (von der Politik ganz zu schweigen), interessierten Nachwuchs zu finden. Bin daher ganz zuversichtlich, daß sich in D und sogar in BaWü  langfristige Mentalitätsveränderungen erreichen lassen.


----------



## keroson (4. Februar 2014)

Puh, da hat aber jemand sehr die Copy Paste Taste bemüht... und ist schon lang nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand, z.B was die Downhillstrecke angeht...
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/muhterem_aras-597-44436--f411060.html#q411060

Viel Spaß beim nachfragen


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Februar 2014)

Wir haben heute eine Pressemitteilung zu den Fragen und Antworten von Bonde veröffentlicht. Anbei als PDF zum weiterverteilen.


----------



## Athabaske (4. Februar 2014)

Sehr gut!


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Februar 2014)

Vor allem erzählt Frau Aras schlicht und ergreifend dummes Zeug. Wo ist die Kommentierfunktion, wenn man sie mal braucht. Hessen hat keine Wegebreitenregelung über 3,50 m.


----------



## Muckymu (5. Februar 2014)

Pluspunkt für RADON Bikes, die das Positionspapier auf ihrer Facebook Timeline veröffentlicht haben.
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. Februar 2014)

Die aktuelle Pressemitteilung der DIMB nimmt die teils unwahren Statements der Landesregierung gründlich auseinander.

Den Beitrag dazu auf Facebook bitte liken und teilen, damit möglichst viele Biker und Nicht-Biker zusätzlich auch unsere Position kennen und sich ein komplettes Bild verschaffen können: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/497538687034446

Aber bitte sendet die Pressemitteilung auch - wie zuvor das Positionspapier - direkt an Entscheider vor Ort (Politiker, Lokalredakteure, Sportvereine, Gastronomen etc.): http://dimb.de/images/stories/Redaktion/presse/w2mr/Stellungsnahme_PM_Ministerium.pdf


----------



## Muckymu (5. Februar 2014)

Frau Aras antwortet sehr schnell - und sogar ohne Textblöcke.

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44436--f414523.html#q414523


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Februar 2014)

und wieder falsch, da sie im fall hessen auf veraltete quellen verweist.


----------



## client (5. Februar 2014)

Eine interessante Statistik:
http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...keit-von-mountainbike-fahren-in-der-freizeit/

3,04 Millionen Bürger fahren häufig mit dem MTB und 9,33 Millionen Bürger fahren ab und zu mit dem MTB.
Fakt ist, dass es über 12 Millionen aktive Mountainbiker in Deutschland gibt.

Wer als Politiker da noch von einer Randgruppe spricht, der muß sich selbst als Randgruppe bezeichnen. Die Grünen haben bei der letzten Bundestagswahl gerade einmal 3.180.299 Erststimmen erhalten und selbst die SPD hat nur 12.843.458 Erststimmen vom Wähler erhalten.

Wir Biker sollten langsam begreifen, dass wir eine sehr große Gruppe innerhalb Bevölkerung sind.
Warum können wir angesichts dieser großen Mountainbike-Sportgemeinde unsere Interessen nicht durchsetzen. Mir ist das schleierhaft.


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Februar 2014)

Wir können!

... aber es wäre viel einfacher, wenn sich mehr der DIMB anschließen und in der DIMB engagieren würden.


----------



## Muckymu (5. Februar 2014)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> und wieder falsch, da sie im fall hessen auf veraltete quellen verweist.


Sicher?
Sie tut das im Brustton der Überzeugung das ich ihr das fast glauben möchte. Ausserdem bezieht sie sich ja auch auf die Unfehlbarkeit des MVI.

Lohnt es sich, sie weiter zu piesaken?
Es hilft ja BW nichts, wenn wir über Hessen streiten.


----------



## codit (5. Februar 2014)

Siehe §15 Satz 3 aktuelle Fassung http://www.hessen-forst.de/uploads/ueber-uns/hessische_waldgesetz_20130627.pdf.

Ich habe mal versucht, das bei Frau Aras richtigzustellen.


----------



## TTT (5. Februar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Sie tut das im Brustton der Überzeugung das ich ihr das fast glauben möchte. Ausserdem bezieht sie sich ja auch auf die Unfehlbarkeit des MVI.
> 
> Lohnt es sich, sie weiter zu piesaken?
> Es hilft ja BW nichts, wenn wir über Hessen streiten.


 
Um das zu beantworten müßte man wissen, ob sie lügt (also absichtlich die Unwahrheit sagt) oder ob sie es nicht besser weiß.
In ersterem Fall wäre eine möglichst öffentliche Bühne (z.B. Facebook) richtig, um einer möglichst breiten Masse klarzumachen, wie verlogen Grüne Politik hier ist, im zweiten Fall wäre die penetrante Nachfrage hilfreich, damit sie merkt, wie sich ein ums andere Argument in Luft auflöst!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Februar 2014)

client schrieb:


> Warum können wir angesichts dieser großen Mountainbike-Sportgemeinde unsere Interessen nicht durchsetzen. Mir ist das schleierhaft.



Weil Biker Individualsportler sind und sich eben eher nicht in Vereinen engagieren wollen. 
So langsam wird es aber tatsächlich Zeit, dass das Biken "erwachsen wird" und sich aktiv für die eigenen Belange einsetzt, aber eben auch Pflichten übernimmt (Wegpflege, noch mehr Aufklärungsarbeit). Ansonsten bleiben wir weiter die jugendliche Funsportart, die nur geduldet und im Zweifel von anderen Interessen an den Rand gedrückt wird. Die Zeit wird das eh ändern (Biker werden älter, Wanderer eher weniger), die Rahmenbedingungen für das Biken werden sich nicht zuletzt durch die Nachfrage verbessern, aber wenn wir diese Entwicklung beschleunigen und für uns und unsere Kinder jetzt schon eine Verbesserung der Situation erreichen wollen, müssen wir _jetzt _was tun. 

Aber ich denke, wir sind gerade bereits auf einem ganz guten Weg. Wir müssen nur auch dranbleiben.

Interessant ist Parallele zu den Wanderern. Auch die wurden anfangs mit Argwohn betrachtet, waren "gefährliche Freigeister", die sich die Wälder zu eigen machten, in denen bisher Aristokratie und Großgrundbesitzer unter sich waren. Und auch das Wandern ist eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, die nicht zwingend einen Verein braucht. Dennoch haben sich die Wanderer über die Jahrzehnte in ausreichender Zahl organisiert, Wegenetze geschaffen und gepflegt (sicherlich auch gegen den Widerstand der Obrigkeit, die Jäger werden die gleichen Einwände gehabt haben wie jetzt gegen die Biker) und eine Lobby aufgebaut. Der Schwäbische Albverein ist nicht nur Wanderverein, sondern auch anerkannter Naturschutzverein und Kulturgut-Wächter.

Es wäre interessant, von denen zu lernen, wie sie diese Position aufgebaut haben. Wie würde man es z.B. hinkriegen, dass sich lokal ausreichend Biker finden, die sich an Trailpflege-Aktionen beteiligen?


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2014)

Hierzu muß ich sagen, daß ich nebenbei auch illegale Wegepflege betreibe.
Regelmäßig mit Klappspaten im Rucksack.
Das weiß keiner und mache ich eigentlich auch nur nachts mit Helmlampe, damit mich auch wirklich keiner sieht.

Es könnte so verstanden werden, daß ich die Trails kaputt mache und sie wieder repariere, aus schlechtem Gewissen (falls tagsüber irgendwelche AV'ler unterwegs sind, und ich an ihren Wegen rum"pfusche").

Mein Hometrail ist somit super in Schuß. Stellbretter tausche ich, wenn es nötig ist usw. usf.

Sollte mich tatsächlich jemand beim befahren anhalten alà "Sie machen den Weg kaputt", so kann ich sagen: Wirklich? Wo denn? Ich fahre hier schon jahrelang fast täglich. Der Weg ist doch tip top in Schuß!"

Und ja...das mache ich gerne. DER Trail ist es mir wert 

Offiziell anfragen zw. Wegepflege werde ich sicher nicht....das nur nebenbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (6. Februar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Und ja...das mache ich gerne. DER Trail ist es mir wert
> Offiziell anfragen zw. Wegepflege werde ich sicher nicht....das nur nebenbei.



Aber jetzt stell Dir mal vor, Du dürftest das offiziell machen und nicht nur bei Nacht und Nebel. Stell Dir vor, es würden Dir sogar noch ein paar Biker helfen. Wäre das nicht gut? Evtl. könnte man sowas sogar in Absprache mit den örtlichen Wandervereinen machen, von deren Erfahrung profitieren etc.  

Ich habe übrigens auch immer eine Rosenschere und eine Klappsäge dabei. Für Äste die einem sonst in's Gesicht schlagen, für die Brombeerranken die in den Weg hängen, für Äste kleine Bäume die der Sturm in den Weg geworfen hat. Dass ich dabei nicht gerne gesehen werde, geht mir eigentlich gegen den Strich. Ich wäre gerne so eine Art Wegwart für meine Hometrails und _dürfte _mich _offiziell _darum kümmern. 
Und durch diese Arbeit würde auch das Bewusstsein der Biker für das Thema steigen. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man - wenn man ein entsprechendes netzwerk an Bikern vor Ort hat - auch wirksam einzelne Trails freiwillig schonen kann. Z.B. bei nassen Verhältnissen. 

Also das was jeder Biker eigentlich jetzt schon macht/machen sollte, kollektiv als Teil der Trail Rules beherzigen und sich auch mal gegenseitig daran erinnern: 
nasse, tiefe Wege sind empfindlich, man fährt sich im Winter leicht die Trails kaputt und muss im Sommer selbst darunter leiden, deshalb bekanntermaßen empfindliche Trails auch mal ein paar Monate im Jahr gar nicht befahren (oder für eine gescheite Drainage sorgen...).


----------



## client (6. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ........
> Es wäre interessant, von denen zu lernen, wie sie diese Position aufgebaut haben. .........



Die Wanderlobby hat halt einen großen Einfluss, Gönner und beste Kontakte zur und in die Politik.
Ich könnte Massen solcher Links hier einfügen, auch davon, wie Politiker jeder Farbe mit riesigen Menschentrauben Werbewirksam wandern.
http://www.deutschlandradiokultur.de/der-wanderpraesident.1352.de.html?dram:article_id=197199
Auch solche Lieder aus der Politik haben die Wanderslust befeuert und die Menschen in die Natur gelockt.




Und die Medien? Sind sie nicht auch weitestgehend voreingenommen, pro Wanderer!
Schaut einfach, wie viele Radiosender Wandertage unterstützen/ veranstalten zum beiderseitigem Wohle.

Und wenn Merkel statt mit Ski mit einem MTB ihren Hintern zerstört hätte, dann hätten wir eine wochenlange Diskussion über die Gefahren des Bikesports erlebt.
Aber die tatsächlichen Gefahren für ältere Wanderer und Skifahrer werden einfach nicht diskutiert und als Lebensrisiko verharmlost. Das sehr, sehr viele ältere Menschen beim oder kurz nach dem Wandern am Herzinfarkt oder Kreislaufversagen sterben, das spielt in der Diskussion über eine gemeinsame Nutzung der schmalen Wege keine Rolle, solange wir den Schwarzen Peter haben. Wir müssen ja schon dankbar sein, wenn wir nicht dafür in die Haftung genommen werden, wenn ein Mensch durch die Wander-Anstrengungen stirbt, denn es könnte ja auch der Vorwurf erhoben werden, dass wir den Wandersmann so stark erschreckt haben und er an den Folgen verstorben ist.
Aber wenn irgendwo mal ein Biker einen Fußgänger oder sich selbst schädigt, bzw. tötet, dann kommen die großartigen Kommentare von Politikern und natürlich zu ungunsten der Moutainbiker.

Die Ski- und Wander-Lobby ist und bleibt halt deutlich besser in die Politik vernetzt, als wir.
Habt ihr schon jemals einen bekannten Politiker gesehen, der mit einer Gruppe gleichgesinnter mit dem MTB über die Trails fliegt?
Wie viele Politiker kennt ihr die aktiv Mountainbiken??
Ich kenne keinen und keine!


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2014)

ich kenne auch keine aktiven Politiker!


----------



## Stopelhopser (6. Februar 2014)

Nochmal.
SO viele Wanderer wie angegeben gibt es gar nicht. Da jede faule Socke als Alibi Sportart "Wandern" beim Fragebogen zum Gesundheitscheck angibt, ist diese Gruppe einfach überproportional vertreten. Das sind dann aber höchstens die Kaffee und Kuchen Wanderer (vom Parkplatz zum Bergasthof), mit denen man wie schon mehrfach berichtet wurde mehr Probleme hat als mit den "echten" Wanderern.
Genauso die Mitgliedschaft in den Vereinen. Wollte nicht wissen wie die Zahlen wären, wenn die Karteileichen, passive Mitglieder oder Versammlungs-Sitzungs-Meier raus wären.

Wenn man dazu die MTB'ler nimmt (die Mangels Vereins Strukturen eher real sind) kommt man sicher auf ein 1:1 Verhältniss bei der Fernwegnutzung.
Deshalb braucht es auch Klarheit bei der Regelung und keine Benachteilung einer der gleich großen Gruppen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Februar 2014)

Der Organisationsgrad der Wanderer ist ca. 3 % und damit auch nicht viel mehr als bei uns.
Es wäre einfach unseren Organisationsgrad zu erhöhen. Indem man für einen verhältnismäßig kleinen Beitrag der DIMB beitritt.
Ein großes Manko vor Ort ist ja dann auch immer, dass es heißt es gäbe unter den Mountainbikern keine Ansprechpartner und man könne sie nicht erreichen.
Über eine Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB kann man zeigen, dass man bereit ist Verantwortung für sich und das Mountainbiken, aber auch für die anderen Erholungsuchenden im Sinne von gegenseitigem Respekt zu übernehmen.
Respekt erweisen, Respekt erwarten.


----------



## Joshuast (6. Februar 2014)

Mal eine Frage eines Unwissenden: Es gibt ja relativ viele regionale kleine Radverreine, auch spezielle für MTBler. Sind diese in einem größerem Verband organisiert, so wie die Fussballer zB im DFB? Oder ist die DIMB ein Verein für Einzelmitglieder, also weniger ein Verband in dem Vereine zusammengeschlossen sind?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Februar 2014)

http://dimb.de/ueber-uns
=> Einzelmitglieder. Kein Verband.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Februar 2014)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage eines Unwissenden: Es gibt ja relativ viele regionale kleine Radverreine, auch spezielle für MTBler. Sind diese in einem größerem Verband organisiert, so wie die Fussballer zB im DFB? Oder ist die DIMB ein Verein für Einzelmitglieder, also weniger ein Verband in dem Vereine zusammengeschlossen sind?



Die normalen Radsportvereine sind in der Regel dem BDR bzw. dessen regionalen Unter-Verbände angeschlossen. In BaWü sind das WRSV und BRV. Die DIMB ist daher in erster Linie eine Vertretung der vielen einzelnen Biker die teilweise auch, aber nicht unbedingt einem lokalen Radsportverband zugehören. Da viele Mountainbiker als Individualsportler nur in kleineren, losen Gruppen fahren und keine Sportstätte im eigentlichen Sinne brauchen, sind sie oftmals nicht in Vereinen organisiert. 

Umso wichtiger ist es, dass sie sich zumindest der DIMB anschließen, um der Vielzahl der lokal nicht organisierten Biker eine Stimme zu geben.

Die absurde Diskussion um die unsinnige 2-Meter-Regel und die Tatsache, dass sie sich überhaupt 18 Jahre lang halten konnte, zeigt, wie wichtig es ist, so einen kollektiven Fürsprecher zu haben, der die Lobbyarbeit übernehmen kann.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Februar 2014)

Der heutige Beitrag bei Open Trails auf Facebook beschäftigt sich mit den Konflikten in den Köpfen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/498156320306016

Bitte fleißig teilen! Es ist wichtig, dass auch Nicht-Bikern klar wird, dass wir die 2-Meter-Regel nicht nur abschaffen wollen, um dann rücksichtslos rasen zu können, sondern das wir konkrete Vorstellungen davon haben, wie man nach Abschaffung zu einem rücksichtsvollen Miteinander kommt. Die Gesetzgebung in Hessen ist dazu ein positives Beispiel.

Es ist aber auch wichtig, dass allen Bikern bewusst wird, welche Verantwortung sie für das Image der Biker und das Miteinander im Wald haben. Die beschriebene Situation in dem Facebook-Beitrag macht das recht anschaulich, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (6. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der heutige Beitrag bei Open Trails auf Facebook beschäftigt sich mit den Konflikten in den Köpfen:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/498156320306016



Gibt es hier eigentlich Mitleser, die nicht bei Facebook sind? 
Soll ja vorkommen! 

Für den Fall hier mal der Text aus dem Beitrag von heute:


> *Konflikte im Kopf*
> 
> Gerade der baden-württembergische Ministerpräsident Kretschmann redet ja gern von Konflikten, die es einfach gäbe, Konflikte zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrern und da müsse man eingreifen und dazu wäre die 2-Meter-Regel da, die würde solche Konflikte vermeiden. Sagt zumindest der Ministerpräsident. Und auch so einige andere Politiker führen dieses Argument gerne an.
> 
> ...



+ als Kommentar



> Die Trails Rules (s.u.) der DIMB sind eine gute Basis für die Aufklärung unter den Bikern und werden als freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung vom Großteil der Mountainbiker beherzigt.
> Aber auch die Wanderverbände sollten ihren Beitrag zur Aufklärung beitragen, statt die Ängste unter ihren Mitgliedern zu schüren.
> Um aber am Ende mit der Aufklärungsarbeit wirklich erfolgreich zu sein, muss die 2-Meter-Regel fallen! Müssen die Biker endlich ernst genommen werden.
> Denn ein wirkliches Miteinander funktioniert nur auf Augenhöhe und nicht auf Basis der rechtlichen Illegalität und praktischen Duldung.
> (http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules)


----------



## Traufradler (6. Februar 2014)

Heute morgen im Lokalteil der Südwestpresse:

http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/alb-neckar/Der-Schilderstreich-von-Kappis;art5678,2437074

Betrifft das Naturschutzgebiet "Jusi". Radfahren ist da ja sowieso schon verboten, muss aber laut RP Stuttgart nochmal zusätzlich mit Schildern demonstriert werden, quasi der Hosenträger zum Gürtel. Jeder verantwortungsvolle Radler, den ich hier kenne, befolgt diese Verbot. Ich selber habe und werde den Jusi nur als Wanderer geniessen, sei es alleine oder mit Familie. Wäre natürlich ein schöner anspruchsvoller Trail, aber dort runter zu fahren macht man einfach nicht!!!

Die Schilderaktion ist ein gutes Beispiel für mangelnde Kommunikation nach Gutsherrenart zwischen Ämtern und zentralistischem Bestimmen in BaWü.

Sehr interessant natürlich, dass die MTBler wieder die Buhmünner sind und nur wir die Alpenbockkäfer (übrigens ein wirklich schöner Käfer!) kaputt fahren sollen:
_"Besonders Mountainbiker machen dem Käfer aber den Garaus, wenn sie über jene Steine fahren, auf denen sich das Insekt niederlässt, so der Sprecher weiter. Und: "Wir wollen hier nicht den Amtsschimmel reiten - aber wir sind rechtlich verpflichtet, Naturschutzgebiete zu bewahren._"
Fussgänger laufen ja nie auf Steinen! Und die Forst- und Wiesenwege im Naturschutzgebiet (wie auf dem Bild im Artikel) werden ja nie mit Traktoren, Autos, ... befahren!

Gut finde ich die Aktion des Ortsvorstehers, sich nicht von höheren Ämtern einschüchtern zu lassen!!


----------



## Athabaske (6. Februar 2014)

...vor allem wenn man sieht was für eine Sisiphosaufgabe es ist, alle Besucher des Jusi auf den Wegen zu halten. Ein selten gutes Exemplar an Ortsvorsteher habt ihr da!

Bei uns wurde mal in einem Zeitungsartikel behauptet, die Mountainbiker würden die Gelbbauchunken in einem Bachtal ausrotten. Das steht da und viele übernehmen sowas in Ihr Denken und man kann noch so oft dagegen argumentieren und darauf hinweisen, dass niemand auf die Idee kommen würde durch den Bach zu fahren...


----------



## Stopelhopser (6. Februar 2014)

23.000 km markierte Wanderwege im SW.
82.000 Mitglieder allein im Schwarzwaldverein, noch mal 65.000 im "anderen" Verband wie Naturfreunde und Co.
Müsste man ja auf jedem Kilometer Wanderweg ein paar Wanderer treffen, oder?


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Februar 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> 23.000 km markierte Wanderwege im SW.
> 82.000 Mitglieder allein im Schwarzwaldverein, noch mal 65.000 im "anderen" Verband wie Naturfreunde und Co.
> Müsste man ja auf jedem Kilometer Wanderweg ein paar Wanderer treffen, oder?



Müsste man, sind aber größtenteils zu Auto- und Pantoffel-Wanderern mutiert. Geben ihren Führerschein nicht ab und die Mitgliedschaft im Wanderverein nicht auf. Schließlich kriegt man nach 50 Jahren so eine nette Silbernadel und eine namentliche Erwähnung in der Verbandszeitschrift. Da wird man ja nicht 2 Jahre vorher austreten, nur weil die Hüfte nicht mehr so will. Und für die 500m vom Parkplatz zur ersten Bank und dann zurück am Gasthaus vorbei reicht es ja noch. Die haben immer so gute Käsespätzle. Und überhaupt: Führerschein abgegeben! Soweit kommt es noch, kann man ja gar nicht mehr zum Wandern fahren!

Sorry, will hier ja eigentlich nicht mit Gegen-Klischees rumwerfen, aber es ist schon mehr als absurd, wenn man selbst zur besten Wanderzeit am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter und in Parkplatznähe kaum einmal einen Fußgänger auf den schmalen Wegen antrifft und wenn man sich dann mal 5 Fahrrad-Minuten von einem Parkplatz entfernt, ist man komplett alleine. Selbst im Großraum Stuttgart. Die Leute wandern nicht mehr, vielleicht noch zur Urlaubszeit auf ein paar touristisch bekannten Hauptwanderwegen, die in Reiseführern beschrieben sind. Dort wo man auch mal eine Busladung einigermaßen fitter Mit-Fuffziger antrifft, die durchaus auch mal 15km am Tag schaffen. Aber sonst: wachsen die Wanderweg in Ruhe zu.Und das alles muss vor uns geschützt werden?Deswegen sehe ich auch einzelne Sperrungen relativ locker.
Wenn es nach Wegfall der 2-Meter-Regel einzelne, begründete (!) Sperrungen zw. beliebten Parkplätzen und dem nächsten Gasthaus gäbe, wäre das doch halb so schlimm. Wenn dort Halligalli ist, will ich da eh nicht hin und meistens sind die parallen Wege mind. so gut, wenn nicht besser.


----------



## Muckymu (6. Februar 2014)

schreit eigentlich nach einer "Verkehrszählung" an ein paar strategischen Stellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (6. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wenn es nach Wegfall der 2-Meter-Regel einzelne, begründete (!) Sperrungen zw. beliebten Parkplätzen und dem nächsten Gasthaus gäbe, wäre das doch halb so schlimm. Wenn dort Halligalli ist, will ich da eh nicht hin und meistens sind die parallen Wege mind. so gut, wenn nicht besser.


Genau deswegen sind Sperrungen so gut wie nie begründet: Wenn Halligalli ist, d.h. Sonntags zwischen 11:00 und 16:00 bei gutem Wetter, also an ca 100 von 5000 möglichen Stunden p.a. muß man da nicht fahren. Die restlichen 4900 Stunden ist eh keiner da. Die Schweizer haben dafür den schönen Begriff des Verhältnisblödsinns.


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. Februar 2014)

Die Diskussion geht absolut in die richtige Richtung.
Nur man kann das Argument der "Verhältninsmäßigkeit" leider nicht aufrecht erhalten, da konkrete Zahlenerhebungen fehlen und nur das Gefühl Einzelner nicht zählt.
Ist aber trotzdem so.

ST Spaß am Sonntag Morgen von Sonnenaufgang und bis 10:00 Uhr wieder weg - ich hatte noch nie Ärger mit Wanderern - dafür mit Jägern. Aber darum geht es ja nicht.

Daraus aber ein Argument gegen die 2m Regeln zu basteln fehlt mir im Moment einfach der Bogen. Teilsperrungen von nachweißlich stark frequentierten Wanderwegen würde ich selbstverständlich auch akzeptieren, vielleicht zeitlich reglementiert. De Fakto machen wir das ja schon, dass wir zur prime time solche Stellen meiden.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> - dafür mit Jägern. Aber darum geht es ja nicht.



Aber gerade die geilen sich daran auf...und schieben die 2m-Regel vor, um einen weiteren bzw. überhaupt einen Grund haben, uns blöd anzumachen!


----------



## SofusCorn (7. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich Mitleser, die nicht bei Facebook sind?
> Soll ja vorkommen!
> 
> Für den Fall hier mal der Text aus dem Beitrag von heute:
> + als Kommentar



Naja, in dem Fall hat sich der Radfahrer einfach falsch verhalten. Im Schritttempo vorbeifahen wäre hier richtig gewesen. Als Mountainbiker kann man nicht einschätzen, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn man an jemanden vorbeifährt. Das selbe Problem haben übrigens Autofahrer auch, Stichwort: Raser. Sie fühlen sich einfach nicht als zu schnell und merken nicht, wie sie auf andere wirken.

Ich muss sagen, ich kann Wanderer in der Hinsicht total verstehen. War selbst mal in einer MTB-Gruppe unterwegs, die einfach an ner Wanderergruppe vorbeigerauscht ist auf einem keine 2m breiten Weg. Nachher hat meine MTB-gruppe dann auch noch so vorwurfsvolle Kommentare wie "Die müssen doch nicht so panisch gucken und zur Seite springen" gemacht. Ich hab mich zurückgehalten und nichts gesagt...


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Februar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> (...) Ich hab mich zurückgehalten und nichts gesagt...



Verstehe ich total, man will ja nicht der Moralapostel sein, aber ich glaube an dem Punkt dürfen wir in Zukunft mehr Verantwortung übernehmen und die Biker auch mehr in die Pflicht nehmen.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (7. Februar 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Teilsperrungen von nachweißlich stark frequentierten Wanderwegen würde ich selbstverständlich auch akzeptieren, vielleicht zeitlich reglementiert.


Zeitlich limitierte Regelungen reichen nicht, das Wetter spielt genau so eine große Rolle: Also Zollstock plus Uhr plus Wetterbericht einstecken? Nicht praktikabel. Im Zweifel sind dann ohenhin alle Wege hochfrequentiert: Weil die Zählungen fehlen. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit fehlt hier für den Bedarf an einer pauschalen Trennung.
Die Unverhältnismäßigkeit der Regel ergibt sich, weil die Einschränkung des allgemeinen Betretungsrechtes nach einem wichtigen Grund verlangt. Und den finden die 2mR Anhänger partout nicht, deshalb reagieren sie ja so trotzig.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Februar 2014)

In ganz Deutschland kommt man ohne Zeitregelungen aus. 
Vielleicht sucht man im Schwarzwald aber noch eine weitere Absatzchance für sowas: 
Fight for your right for: http://www.v-ds.org/


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Februar 2014)

> "Die Ausübung von Sport ist ein Menschenrecht. Im Sinne des olympischen Gedankens muss jeder Mensch die Möglichkeit zur Ausübung von Sport ohne Diskriminierung jeglicher Art haben. Dies erfordert gegenseitiges Verstehen im Geist von Freundschaft, Solidarität und Fairplay."


aus der olympischen Charta
heute bei Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## fmk (8. Februar 2014)

Noch mal zum Thema Verbotsschilder am Jusi (#3438 von Traufradler); hier noch mal der Link:

http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/alb-neckar/Der-Schilderstreich-von-Kappis;art5678,2437074

Kurz zusammengefasst: Das Regierungspräsidium Stuttgart hat im NSG Jusi insgesamt 8 Fahrrad-Verbotsschilder aufgestellt - wohlgemerkt auf Wegen über 2 m, die häufig befahren werden, aber auch rege von Wanderern, Spaziergängern, Landwirten... genutzt werden. Es handelt sich hier aber nicht um ein neues Verbot, sondern um die Verdeutlichung des Radfahrverbots aus der Naturschutzgebiets-Verordnung von 1992, das - zumindest auf den breiten Wegen - bislang aber niemanden interessiert hat. Begründet wird die Notwendigkeit der neuen Schilder folgendermaßen:



> Was den Jusi angeht, so habe das Radfahren drastische Folgen für den Artenschutz, erklärt Hamm: Dort lebt der Alpenbockkäfer, ein europaweit geschütztes Insekt, das vom Aussterben bedroht ist. Besonders Mountainbiker machen dem Käfer aber den Garaus, wenn sie über jene Steine fahren, auf denen sich das Insekt niederlässt, so der Sprecher weiter. Und: "Wir wollen hier nicht den Amtsschimmel reiten - aber wir sind rechtlich verpflichtet, Naturschutzgebiete zu bewahren."



Ein bisschen Recherche im Internet hat ergeben:

Der Alpenbockkäfer liebt lichte Buchenwälder, wie sie am Jusi vorhanden sind
Die Käfer haben ein 2-3-jähriges Puppenstadium, schlüpfen Anfang Juli, paaren sich dann und sterben Mitte August schon wieder
Bevorzugte Aufenthalts- und Paarungsorte der Käfer sind sonnig gelegene Buchenstämme mit Rissen (wegen Eiablage), dort zeigen sie auch Revierverhalten
Es ist nirgendwo davon die Rede, dass sich der Käfer speziell auf Steinen niederlässt - er bevorzugt das Buchenholz, was sogar von der Landesanstalt für Umwelt und Naturschutz Baden-Württemberg (http://www.lubw.baden-wuerttemberg....mand=downloadContent&filename=ros_alp_end.pdf	   so gesehen wird. Allerdings steht auch in keinem Merkblatt, dass der Käfer sich nicht bzw. selten auf Steinen und außerhalb des Waldes aufhält.
Die Hauptgefahr für den Käfer besteht einerseits in der Zerstörung seiner Lebensräume, ganz besonders aber in seiner langen Puppenphase und der intensiven Nutzung von Buchenholz. Die Weibchen legen ihre Eier eben auch gern in gelagertem Buchenbrennholz ab.
So, und nun zum Jusi:

Beschildert wurden keine Singletrails, sondern breite Wirtschaftswege über 2m, zu großen Teilen sogar außerhalb des Waldes
Das Waldgebiet selbst ist von einem relativ dichten Netz an Wanderwegen <2m durchzogen, die zwar viel bewandert, aber, wie Traufradler schon schreibt, kaum (illegalerweise) befahren werden
Am Gipfel befindet sich, direkt am Waldrand, eine Unterstandshütte mit Grillstelle.
Wenn man dem Käfer etwas Gutes tun will, müsste man doch als allererstes diese Grillstelle entfernen. Wer hier ein Feuer anzündet, sucht sich das Holz in der Umgebung zusammen - und verbrennt vielleicht die Alpenbock-Larven. Beim Holzsammeln im Wald können Käfer zertreten werden (eher wahrscheinlich als auf den Wirtschaftswegen). Wenn das Überfahren dann wirklich ein Problem darstellt, müssten auch die Wanderwege zumindest teilweise geschlossen werden - dem Käfer ist es wahrscheinlich egal, ob er unter einen Reifen oder unter eine Schuhsohle kommt. Wobei ich sehr vermute, dass die Wanderer, die auf den Wegen bleiben, ebenfalls keine ernsthafte Gefahr für den Käfer darstellen. Besser und wirksamer als Verbotsschilder wären übrigens entsprechende Hinweisschilder, die an die Vernunft aller Naturfreunde (Biker, Wanderer, Landwirte...) appellieren. Denn von September bis Juni, also die meiste Zeit des Jahres, ist es ja wohl kaum möglich, einen Alpenbockkäfer zu überfahren oder zu zertreten.

Der Schluss liegt nahe, dass der wahre Grund der Aktion ein anderer ist und wir Biker mal wieder als böse Buben herhalten sollen. Ich würde mich gern schriftlich ans Regierungspräsidium wenden und um Aufklärung bitten. Könnte mir jemand, der mehr Ahnung hat als ich (Biologe, Zoologe...) hierzu noch ein paar genauere Fakten zu den Lebensräumen des Alpenbocks sagen - vor allem zu der Frage, ob mit Käfern auf breiten Wirtschaftswegen außerhalb des Waldes zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Athabaske (8. Februar 2014)

@fmk:

Sehr gut zusammengetragen, vielen Dank dafür. Also dient der Käfer wohl tatsächlich nur als Ausrede.

Interessant auch dass die auserwählten Tiere, hier und in Esslingen, v.a. unter der Forstwirtschaft zu leiden haben. Wäre in dem Zusammenhang schon mal spannend ob ein Baumfällverbot auch mit Käfer, Specht und Co begründet wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (8. Februar 2014)

Sowas sollte die DIMB aufgreifen und widerlegen. Und nicht son quatsch wie "so fühlt sich der rasende MTBler und Olympia ist unser Vorbild, wenn es um Menschenrechte, Vertreibung und Co. geht" Das sind Schüsse die total nach hinten los gehen. Das klingt nämlich alles genauso albern, wie die Argumente der "Gegner".


----------



## Muckymu (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo FMK und alle anderen.
Ich glaube, es ist nicht so wichtig, wissenschaftlich lückenloß zu argumentieren (wobei das sicher nicht schaden würde)
Wichtig ist, zu zeigen, dass sich viele über sowas aufregen.
Schreibt Leserbriefe, schreibt Mails, zeigt, dass sich Widerstand gegen die unfaire Behandlung der Radfahrer bildet.

Die Sache am Jusi ist desshalb ein Paradebeispiel, weil es nicht nur ein paar Downhiller oder einsame Marathon Radler einschränkt sondern Famile Müller auf dem Sontagsausflug und Rentner Ernst auf seinem neune E-Bike.


----------



## Muckymu (8. Februar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Das klingt nämlich alles genauso albern, wie die Argumente der "Gegner".



Bitte erklär mal, was daran albern ist?



> "Die Ausübung von Sport ist ein Menschenrecht. Im Sinne des olympischen Gedankens muss jeder Mensch die Möglichkeit zur Ausübung von Sport ohne Diskriminierung jeglicher Art haben. Dies erfordert gegenseitiges Verstehen im Geist von Freundschaft, Solidarität und Fairplay."


----------



## SofusCorn (8. Februar 2014)

Wenn man jetzt mal davon absieht, dass dieses Olympia-Zitat wohl eher im Zusammenhang steht mit Diskriminierung von Frauen/Homosexuellen/Behinderten/Volkszugehörigkeit und nicht sowas banalem wie einer 2m Regel im Wald, halt so wie ich es gesagt habe: "Olympia ist unser Vorbild, wenn es um Menschenrechte, Vertreibung und Co. geht"


----------



## fmk (8. Februar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Hallo FMK und alle anderen.
> Ich glaube, es ist nicht so wichtig, wissenschaftlich lückenlos zu argumentieren (wobei das sicher nicht schaden würde)
> Wichtig ist, zu zeigen, dass sich viele über sowas aufregen.
> Schreibt Leserbriefe, schreibt Mails, zeigt, dass sich Widerstand gegen die unfaire Behandlung der Radfahrer bildet.
> ...



Wissenschaftlich lückenlos muss sicher nicht sein, aber das Wesentliche muss halt stimmen - ich will ja keinen Bullshit ans RP schreiben. Und da gibt's im Forum bestimmt Leute, die wesentlich mehr Ahnung von der Tierchen haben als ich.
Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur zustimmen - gerade hinsichtlich Familie Müller und Rentner Ernst. Aber laut RP sind es ja nur die Mountainbiker, die die Käfer zerfahren. Familie Müller und Rentner Ernst fahren offenbar drum herum - und alle anderen Wegbenutzer sowieso.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Muckymu (8. Februar 2014)

sorry, kleines Tablet, große Finger :-(


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Februar 2014)

Heute auf Facebook Open Trails:

Mein Bike ist DAS BESTE!

Wie oft haben wir in Internetforen und auf Facebook solche Sätze gelesen. Mein Bike, mein Reifen, meine Kleidung, mein Zubehör, meine Marke kann ich empfehlen. Es hat folgende Vorteile und ist deshalb eine absolute Kaufempfehlung.
Ihr werbt so nebenbei für Produkte. Ihr seid die besten Botschafter einer Marke. Euer Urteil wird tausendfach gelesen. Und der Hersteller profitiert von eurer Bewertung und Bewerbung.

Jetzt haben Ihr ein Anliegen. Ihr setzt euch ein, damit wir unseren Sport öffentlich ausüben können. Ihr setzt euch ein, das diese Produkte entsprechend genutzt werden können. Aber wie setzt sich der Hersteller für euer Anliegen ein?

Im Laufe der Petition haben wir vor allem durch Teilen des Petitionsaufrufes von einigen Firmen Unterstützung erfahren. Um das Engagement öffentlich zu machen haben wir eine Unterstützerseite eingerichtet.

Wer gelistet ist, für den steht die Aussage :
"Biker, wir engagieren uns für euch auch abseits unserer Produkte. Wir zeigen soziales Engagement."

In einer Zeit wo sich Produkte immer weiter annähern ein wichtiger Imagevorsprung.
Wir haben leider nicht genügend Aktive um die Vielzahl der Hersteller, Händler und Industrieverbände anzufragen.

Deshalb heute unsere Bitte: Fragt doch einmal bei euren bevorzugten Marken an und gebt uns Rückmeldung an [email protected] :

Unterstützt die Marke unser Anliegen für "Open Trails BaWü ?"
Wie hat die Marke bisher die Unterstützung gezeigt?
Was wird die Marke in Zukunft tun um sich für unsere Trails einzusetzen?

Es gibt so viele Wege der Unterstützung. Ein Teilen unserer Facebookseite, eine Verlinkung unserer Homepage, eine Presseerklärung, ein Fürsprechen in den Gremien, eine Spende an den Open Trails Fonds, eine Firmenmitgliedschaft in der DIMB.

Und dann liegt an uns und unserem Kaufverhalten auch das soziale Engagement einer Firma zu würdigen.

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/unterstuetzer


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Sowas sollte die DIMB aufgreifen und widerlegen. Und nicht son quatsch wie "so fühlt sich der rasende MTBler und Olympia ist unser Vorbild, wenn es um Menschenrechte, Vertreibung und Co. geht" Das sind Schüsse die total nach hinten los gehen. Das klingt nämlich alles genauso albern, wie die Argumente der "Gegner".



Wenn wir Dich für die Mithilfe bei der 2-Meter-Regel-Kampagne gewinnen könnten, wäre das Wirken der DIMB bestimmt deutlich ausgewogener...

Zum Thema Olympia: nicht Olympia in seiner aktuellen Ausprägung ist unser Vorbild und sicherlich nicht das IOC, sondern der olympische Gedanken und den gibt es schon ein bisschen länger als die kommerziellen olympischen Spiele mit ihrer global-politischen Komponente.

Der Satz "Die Ausübung von Sport ist ein Menschenrecht. Im Sinne des olympischen Gedankens muss jeder Mensch die Möglichkeit zur Ausübung von Sport ohne Diskriminierung jeglicher Art haben. Dies erfordert gegenseitiges Verstehen im Geist von Freundschaft, Solidarität und Fairplay." passt nun mal - ob olympisch oder  nicht - perfekt zu unserem Anliegen:
jeder hat das Recht auf Ausübung seines Sports und es sollte nicht eine Gruppe ohne Grund mehr Rechte als die andere haben, Diskriminierung egal welcher Art wird abgelehnt und das alles klappt auch wunderbar, wenn man sich versteht, einander freundlich begegnet und Fairplay walten lässt.

Warum Du das Quatsch findest, habe ich noch nicht verstanden.

Und den Satz "die DIMB sollte mal" könnte man auch so formulieren: "die Biker sollten mal" oder "jeder einzelne Biker sollte mal" oder "@Ecksofa sollte mal".
Denn wer ist die DIMB, dass die "mal sollte"? Wer bist Du, dass Du der DIMB sagst, was sie "mal sollte", ohne dass Du dazu beiträgst, dass die DIMB tut, was Du meinst, was sie "mal sollte"?

Vom Sofa aus kommentieren ist immer einfach.


----------



## Muckymu (9. Februar 2014)

interessanter Beitrag gerade auf n-tv.
Verkehrsberuhigung nach dem Motto “shared space“ 
Nur rechts vor links als Regel, keine Beschilderung.
Und plötzlich verlabgsamt sich alles, während alle aufmerksamer werden. 
Jeder ist plötzlich selbst verantwortlich und kann sich nicht mehr auf Vorrang berufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> interessanter Beitrag gerade auf n-tv.
> Verkehrsberuhigung nach dem Motto “shared space“
> Nur rechts vor links als Regel, keine Beschilderung.
> Und plötzlich verlabgsamt sich alles, während alle aufmerksamer werden.
> Jeder ist plötzlich selbst verantwortlich und kann sich nicht mehr auf Vorrang berufen.




guter Ansatz, ist aber gerade z.B. in der Stuttgarter Innenstadt grandios in die Hose gegangen: keiner hat's geblickt, es wurde wild geparkt und alle waren ohne Schilder ganz orientierunglos. Vielleicht gibt es doch einen Grund, dass es diese Regel nur in BaWü gibt.


----------



## wolfk (9. Februar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> interessanter Beitrag gerade auf n-tv.
> Verkehrsberuhigung nach dem Motto “shared space“


Einige Gemeinden versuchen sich bereits an diesem Konzept:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/auto/stadt-ohne-verkehrszeichen-kahlschlag-im-schilderwald-1.1607052

Ein Problem scheint dieses Konzept aber für die "ordnungsliebenden Deutschen" zu sein....


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Februar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Sowas sollte die DIMB aufgreifen und widerlegen. .



Wir arbeiten an vielen Ecken und Enden. Nicht jeder Beitrag stösst immer auf Gegenliebe. Aber auch der Olympia und der rasende Radler Beitrag haben uns positive Kommentare und einige Interaktion gebracht. 

Heute haben wir, mit freundlicher Genehmigung von fmk, den Schilderstreich Beitrag gepostet.

Aber wie Hendrik schreibt. Wir haben nur begrenzte Kapazitäten und würden uns über tatkräftige Unterstützung freuen.


----------



## SofusCorn (9. Februar 2014)

Ja, ist ja gut, ich habs wohl etwas forsch formuliert, aber mir persönlich stoßen solche, meiner Meinung nach, populistischen Sprüche halt auf. Das ist mir dann "zu" lobbyhaft. Ich halt mich hier mal besser raus.

PS:  Ich hab hier zwar ein Ecksofa stehen, aber das hab ich nur für Besuch dahingestellt.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ja, ist ja gut, ich habs wohl etwas forsch formuliert, aber mir persönlich stoßen solche, meiner Meinung nach, populistischen Sprüche halt auf. Das ist mir dann "zu" lobbyhaft. Ich halt mich hier mal besser raus.



Du zu forsch, ich zu empfindlich, OK?! 

"Raushalten" hingegen bringt uns nicht weiter.
Gerade so kritische Geister brauchen wir.
Bei der DIMB und/oder bei Open Trails.

Plädoyer für die Lobbyarbeit:


> Das lobbyhafte haben wir dringend nötig und viel zu lange vernachlässigt.
> Ob einem das lobbyhafte nun passt oder nicht.Denn mit guten Argumenten allein kommt man ganz offensichtlich nicht sehr weit und wird von so Leuten wie Bonde weiter ignoriert.
> Damit sich so einer bewegt, muss man viele Leute erreichen, muss man an einem Stimmungswechsel arbeiten. Das ist u.a. Lobbyarbeit.
> Die Politiker gehen nach dem Weg des geringeren Widerstandes, also müssen wir sichtbar Widerstand leisten. Das ist Lobbyarbeit.
> ...



Dennoch ist es eine wichtig Information, dass bei ein paar Beiträgen in letzter Zeit das lobbyhafte doch sehr deutlich durchgeschienen ist.
Sehe ich zwar nicht so, ist aber eine wichtige Information, die wir sicherlich berücksichtigen werden.


----------



## TTT (9. Februar 2014)

fmk schrieb:


> So, und nun zum Jusi:


 
Man mag noch ergänzen:
Die Sonnenwendfeier, die jedes Jahr dort stattfindet und einige hundert Leute anlockt, die sich auf den Wiesen breit machen (ein Wunderschönes Fest, wie ich finde), das scheinbar im Vergleich zu den wenigen Radfahrern, die dieses Gebiet durchfahren, kein Problem darzustellen scheinen!
Im übrigen gab es am Jusi bis vor kurzem das bisher einzige mir bekannte Bikeverbotsschild hier in der Gegend! Und dieses war in meinen Augen gerechtfertigt, weil wir dort große Probleme mit Errosion haben. Deswegen gibt es dort mühsam angelegte Stufen, die leider von Bikern gerne umfahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (9. Februar 2014)

> Ist Lobbyarbeit igitt? Vielleicht. Aber wenn man mit guten Argumenten allein nicht weiter kommt, kann man es entweder aufgeben oder doch auch mal mit Lobbyarbeit versuchen.


 
Lobbyarbeit hat ursprünglich bestimmt mal dem Interessenausgleich gedient und verhindert, dass viele Positionen gar kein Gehör gefunden haben. Inzwischen hat sich aber Lobbyarbeit zu einem Grundübel unserer Demokratie entwickelt, wenn man bedenkt, dass auf einen Bundestagsabgeordneten 100 hauptberufliche Lobbyisten kommen, die nicht nur große Teile unserer Gesetze formulieren, sondern die Abgeordneten auch gleich mit Listen versorgen, wie sie bei welcher Gesetzesvorlage abstimmen sollen! Wo Argumente nichts mehr Wert und Geld und Einfluss alles ist...

Aber das können wir nicht ändern und deswegen auf die Vertretung unserer Interessen zu verzichten ist sicher keine gute Lösung, zumal bei uns keine hauptamtlichen Lobbyisten am Werk sind und kommerziellen Interessen dahinter stehen.

Die olympische Charta finde ich persönlich auch nicht so glücklich, handelt es sich doch weder um Gesetze noch um allgemein anerkannte Leitsätze. Welchen Einfluß hätte es, wenn die Sportschützen oder die Motocrosser sich mit dem Argument gegen die Erschwernisse ihres Sports auflehnen würden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Argumente ausser bei den Betroffenen Zustimmung finden würden. Aber lieber die ein oder andere Aktion, die nicht so viel bringt, als gar keine Aktionen. Der ehrenamtliche Einsatz bei der DIMB ist vorbildlich und das bisher Erreichte, gemessen an der Verweigerungshaltung auf Seiten der Politik, ist aller Ehren Wert!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Im übrigen gab es am Jusi bis vor kurzem das bisher einzige mir bekannte Bikeverbotsschild hier in der Gegend! Und dieses war in meinen Augen gerechtfertigt, weil wir dort große Probleme mit Errosion haben. Deswegen gibt es dort mühsam angelegte Stufen, die leider von Bikern gerne umfahren werden.



UND GENAU DAS ist das Problem mit dieser bescheuerten Kultur immer alles gleich flächendeckend zu verbieten! Dieses eine sinnvolle Schild wird doch durch die ganzen sinnlosen nicht nachvollziehbaren Schilder entwertet, unwirksam, nicht mehr beachtet. Und genau so ist es auch mit dem pauschalen Verbot in Form der 2-Meter-Regel. Wo alles schon pauschal verboten ist, kann man nicht mehr gezielt verbieten, denn verbotener als verboten geht wohl kaum.


----------



## TTT (9. Februar 2014)

Und genau mit dieser Argumentation ließ sich letzes Jahr auch ein Biker nicht von uns davon abhalten dort ruter zu fahren...


----------



## Muckymu (10. Februar 2014)

wolfk schrieb:


> Einige Gemeinden versuchen sich bereits an diesem Konzept:
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/auto/stadt-ohne-verkehrszeichen-kahlschlag-im-schilderwald-1.1607052
> 
> Ein Problem scheint dieses Konzept aber für die "ordnungsliebenden Deutschen" zu sein....



Ihr habt recht.
Mir fällt gerade der doppelspurige Kreisel im Ort ein, den sie wieder einspurig gemacht haben, weil es mit der "Ich hab Vorfahrt" Mentalität  zu oft gekracht hat :-(
Sowas beherschen nur die Franzosen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Februar 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Eine einzige Textpassage inkl. der dazugehörigen Bußgeldvorschrift aus einem Gesetz zu streichen, macht ein Landtag so nebenbei..., wenn er es will.
> Darum halte ich den Textschnipsel schon für günstig. Keine Unmengen an anderen Regelungen, die diskutiert und beraten werden müssten... das macht es einfacher und nimmt die Furcht bei den Waldbesitzern.


 
Der Landtag hat übrigens im Dezember 2013 noch ein paar Änderungen des Waldgesetzs mit Wirkung zum 01.01.2014 beschlossen. 
Die Streichung der 2-Meter-Regel war leider noch nicht dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der Landtag hat übrigens im Dezember 2013 noch ein paar Änderungen des Waldgesetzs mit Wirkung zum 01.01.2014 beschlossen.
> Die Streichung der 2-Meter-Regel war leider noch nicht dabei.



woher hast Du das? also wo kann man das nachlesen?


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Februar 2014)

War doch schon am 28.11.2013: http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/4000/15_4406_D.pdf
auf Seite 24

So ähnlich könnte das dann aussehen, wenn die 2-Meter-Regel abgeschafft wird.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> War doch schon am 28.11.2013: http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/4000/15_4406_D.pdf
> auf Seite 24



Sorry, verliere langsam aber sicher den Überblick - Danke!


----------



## Athabaske (10. Februar 2014)

Entschuldigt, vielleicht sitze ich auf dem Schlauch, aber das ist das neue Nationalparksgesetz, nicht das Waldgesetz?


----------



## TTT (10. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, vielleicht sitze ich auf dem Schlauch, aber das ist das neue Nationalparksgesetz, nicht das Waldgesetz?


 S.24 sind verschiedene Gesetzesänderungen aufgeführt, u.a. das Landeswaldgesetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (10. Februar 2014)

Sticht das Nationalparkgesetz eigentlich das Waldgesetz aus?
Ich finde nämlich nichts zum Thema Radfahren:
http://www.schwarzwald-nationalpark.de/fileadmin/website_pictures/Downloads/Nationalpark-Gesetz.pdf


----------



## Athabaske (10. Februar 2014)

§ 9
Allgemeine Schutzvorschriften:
...
(2) Insbesondere ist es nicht gestattet, im Nationalpark

...

15. abweichend von § 51 Absatz 3 Satz 1 und § 52 NatSchG
außerhalb der dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmeten
oder hierfür ausdrücklich zugelassenen Straßen und
Wege mit Fahrrädern zu fahren, zu reiten oder mit Pferde-
oder Hundegespannen zu fahren,


----------



## skaster (10. Februar 2014)

Im Klartext, selbst wenn der Weg 5m breit wäre, aber nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmet oder explizit für Fahrräder freigegeben ist, bleibst du als Radfahrer draußen.


----------



## Muckymu (10. Februar 2014)

Blöder Plural, ich hab nach RAD gesucht, nicht nach RÄDER.

Ranger:" Sie dürfen hier nicht mit Fahrrädern fahren!"
Biker:" ...Fahrräder fahr ich nicht, nur Fahrrad."


----------



## Athabaske (10. Februar 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> Im Klartext, selbst wenn der Weg 5m breit wäre, aber nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmet oder explizit für Fahrräder freigegeben ist, bleibst du als Radfahrer draußen.


...ist überall so üblich in Nationalparks und keine Erfindung um die Baden-Württemberger im besonderen zu drangsalieren. Es hat nichts mit der 2m-Regelung zu tun...


----------



## mw.dd (10. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ist überall so üblich in Nationalparks und keine Erfindung um die Baden-Württemberger im besonderen zu drangsalieren. ...



Das ist keineswegs so üblich. Schau mal in den Harz.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Februar 2014)

Dass es üblich ist bedeutet ja nicht, dass es rechtens ist.
Das gehört aber nicht zum Thema.


----------



## Athabaske (10. Februar 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist keineswegs so üblich. Schau mal in den Harz.


...nicht? Ok, den kenne ich nicht. In Bayern jedenfalls ist es so und in der Schweiz auch...

Wir sollten beim Thema bleiben und nicht auch noch Opposition gegen den Nationalpark machen, das hilft uns in der Sache nicht weiter...


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...nicht? Ok, den kenne ich nicht. In Bayern jedenfalls ist es so und in der Schweiz auch...


In Bayern ist es nur deswegen noch so, weil noch kein Radfahrer dagegen geklagt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (10. Februar 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> In Bayern ist es nur deswegen noch so, weil noch kein Radfahrer dagegen geklagt hat...


Oder weil sich noch keiner über Radfahrer aufgeregt hat.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Februar 2014)

Jetzt wird`s OT:
Die obige Aussage macht im Bezug darauf, dass das Radfahren in bayerischen Nationalparks durch Verordnung nur auf "ausgewiesenen Strecken" erlaubt ist, nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...nicht? Ok, den kenne ich nicht. In Bayern jedenfalls ist es so und in der Schweiz auch...
> 
> Wir sollten beim Thema bleiben und nicht auch noch Opposition gegen den Nationalpark machen, das hilft uns in der Sache nicht weiter...



Nein, keine Opposition gegen den Nationalpark. Das in diesem und anderen dafür gemachten Gesetzen sowie vielen NSG-Verordnungen enthaltene pauschale Radfahrverbot ist allerdings genauso dumm und unsinnig wie die 2-Meter-Regel. Mich würde die Begründung für das Verbot mal interessieren, vermute aber ganz stark, das damit einfach nur oft widerlegte Vorurteile gegen das Radfahren im Wald bedient werden sollen.

Eine zweite Front sollten wir aber derzeit tatsächlich nicht aufmachen.


----------



## fmk (10. Februar 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> Im Klartext, selbst wenn der Weg 5m breit wäre, aber nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmet oder explizit für Fahrräder freigegeben ist, bleibst du als Radfahrer draußen.


Ja, genau so sieht's aus. Dann dürfen wir ja mal gespannt sein, welche Forstautobahnen freigegeben werden und welche nur noch motorisiert (Förster, Ranger...) befahren werden dürfen. Entscheidet das der Nationalparkrat? Ob der denn in dieser Zusammensetzung (die Waldbesucher sind nicht vertreten, sie stören nur) pragmatische Lösungen findet (bzw. überhaupt finden will)? Ich rechne eher mit umfassenden Verboten, das passt besser in den Zeitgeist - lasse mich aber auch gern positiv überraschen.
: http://www.nordschwarzwald-national...Downloads/Der_Nationalpark-Rat_Mitglieder.pdf


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Februar 2014)

Wir sollten tatsächlich keine 2te Baustelle aufmachen. Bei dem Wind den wir aber gerade für das biken in BaWü machen sollte es uns gelingen im Anschluss sowohl den Wegeplan im Nationalpark als auch in einigen Naturschutzgebieten hoffentlich positiv zu beeinflussen.
Ich wohne da in unmittelbarer Nähe und habe da schon von dem her ein eigenes Interesse daran.

ciao heiko


----------



## Traufradler (11. Februar 2014)

hier wieder ein interessanter Artikel aus der Südwestpresse:

http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...e-Initiativen-im-Land-geplant;art4319,2443050

zum Thema Kongress zur Nachhaltigkeit im Sport, der am 7.2. in Stuttgart stattgefunden hat, organisiert vom Ministerium für Kultus, Jugend und Sport BW als auch vom Ministerium für Umwelt und vom LSV.
Hier die Pressemitteilung vom Kultus-Ministerium:

http://www.kultusportal-bw.de/,Lde/Kongress+Sport+und+Nachhaltigkeit/?LISTPAGE=776825

Im Zeitungsartikel wird u.a. unser Thema 2m trefflichst aufgenommen. Offenbar sind diese Ministerien über die "Konflikte" zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern gut informiert. Es werden gute Lösungsansätze zur Nachhaltigkeit, und damit im 2ten Schritt auch zur einvernehmlichen Lösung angesprochen. Scheinen schon einen Schritt weiter als das Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz von Herrn Bonde zu sein!
"_Sportliche Aktivitäten, das ist klar, beanspruchen Landschaften und natürliche Ressourcen und können zu einer Belastung von Natur und Umwelt führen. Gleichzeitig, das ist genauso klar, braucht der Sport eine intakte Umwelt, um Gesundheit und Lebensqualität der Menschen zu erhalten und zu verbessern."_
oder
_"Schüler bekommen etwa vermittelt, worauf sie bei einer Skifahrt oder Mountainbike-Tour achten müssen, um unsere Umwelt zu schützen."_
Nichts anderes will die DIMB: ohne intakte Natur kein Mountainbike!

Ist unsere DIMB beim Kongress mit dabei gewesen? Kann ich leider aus dem Text nicht ersehen.

Dieser Kongress wäre doch eine ideale Plattform, die Interessen der DIMB und aller Biker in BaWü auch in diesem Ministerium und den andern beteiligten Verbänden darzustellen. Die DIMB Rules entsprechen in vielen Punkten, oder allen?, dem geforderten Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken: Schutz der Natur, "Erreichung" der "Sportstätte Wald" ohne PKW, ...
Ist die DIMB e.V. nicht ein würdiger Anwärter für den ausgelobten Preis von je 15.000€ für 6 Vereine? Was muss dazu unternommen werden?

Gruß
Traufradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (11. Februar 2014)

> _"Schüler bekommen etwa vermittelt, worauf sie bei einer Skifahrt oder Mountainbike-Tour achten müssen, um unsere Umwelt zu schützen."_


...Hand aufs Herz, wieviele Schüler machen Skitouren?

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller die Eltern dazu zu motivieren, ihre Kinder nicht per Auto ins Training zu bringen?

Und beim Mountainbiken lese ich heraus, die 2 m - Regelung soll nun auch in der Schule vermittelt werden...

Zwar steht da:


> Die Zuschauer eines einzigen Spiels der Fußball-Bundesliga produzieren 600 Tonnen CO2


aber "dummerweise" sind unter diesen Zuschauern auch Wähler. Und damit sind wir wieder beim Thema. Keiner wird die Massensportarten und schon gar nicht den Fußball antasten. Denn


> Umweltminister Franz Untersteller (Grüne) weiß um die Bedeutung der Sportvereinsmitglieder: "Wir haben in Baden-Württemberg in 96 Sportarten 3,8 Millionen Mitglieder in 11 400 Vereinen, das ist mehr als ein Drittel der Bevölkerung."


also wird es viel einfacher sein gegen die Randgruppen der Natursportler zu wettern und das als "Nachhaltigkeit" zu verkaufen.

Nachhaltig ist das so sehr wie der hochmechanisierte Holzeinschlag Biotoppflege ist.


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Februar 2014)

Gott, ich kann dieses "Nachhaltigkeits" - Geseier nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Februar 2014)

> Kletterer am Stuhlfels im Donautal: Die Konflikte zwischen Sportlern und Naturschützern sind dort längst ausgeräumt - beim Thema Mountainbiker gegen Wanderer steht eine Lösung noch aus.


Hier wird ein beliebter Versuch aufgegriffen die priviligierte Nutzung von Wegen durch Wanderer in einen Bezug zum Naturschutz zu bringen, womit die Diskriminierung der Radfahrer gegenüber den Wanderern durch die Diskreditierung der Radfahrer gerechtfertigt werden soll.

Bezüglich der Vereinbarungen zum Klettern kann man jeweils sagen, dass es dem Natursportler sehr einfach zu vermitteln ist, dass an einem Felsen in dem der Wanderfalke, Uhu etc. brütet zu bestimmten Zeiten nicht geklettert werden soll.

Man kann aber einem Radfahrer nicht vermitteln warum er einen Weg nicht nutzen soll, der auch von Wanderern frequentiert wird.
Ok, Wanderer sind mittlerweile selten geworden, aber eine geschützte Art sind sie deshalb nicht.

Daher hat der Gesetzgeber in § 37 Abs. 1 Satz 3 LWalG bestimmt: Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, dass die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird.
Dort steht bereits alles was man braucht.


----------



## Athabaske (11. Februar 2014)

...stimmt!

Und ich kann mich noch an die Zeiten erinnern als das Klettern komplett verboten werden sollte und die DAV-IGs in zähem Ringen wenigstens einen Teil für den Sport sichern konnten. Mit viel Geld und Arbeitseinsatz wurden Umlenker installiert, damit nicht auf den Felskopf ausgeklettert wird, die sensibelste Zone der Felsen abgesehen von ihrer Funktion als Brutplatz. Seltsamerweise hat bis heute noch keiner an den Wanderwegen oben Schilder angebracht, die von dieser Seite her die Felsköpfe sperren...


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2014)

Warum die Annäherungen in Esslingen auch für das Mountainbiken allgemein die ein oder andere Erkenntnis und sogar Hoffnungsschimmer enthalten, steht heute bei Open Trails auf Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/500803293374652


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2014)

Kürzlich gab es einen Kongress zum Thema "Nachhaltigkeit und Sport". Dabei ging es um umweltfreundliche Vereinshäuser und die Reduzierung der Heizkosten. Was das mit Sport zu tun hat? Tja. Mit Nachhaltigkeit? Hm. Mit dem Radfahren? Scheinbar nichts. 
Oder - halt - doch: wir Biker sind auf jeden Fall die Bösen, vor denen man die Umwelt schützen und die Schüler warnen muss. 

Bitte den Facebook Beitrag auf Open Trails zum dem Thema liken, teilen und kommentieren,
aber vor allem auch das Kultus(und Sport!)Ministerium fragen, ob es sich für Biker zuständig fühlt, wie es zur 2-Meter-Regel steht, ob es sich der Umweltfreundlichkeit des Mountainbike-Sports bewusst ist, die DIMB Trailrules (http://bit.ly/1cyQ4Bc) kennt und diese in den Schulunterricht aufnehmen wird.

Beim Kultusministerium nachfragen kann man hier: http://www.kultusportal-bw.de/,Lde/Pressekontakt
Kommentieren - außer bei Open Trails auf Facebook - u.a. auch bei der Südwest Presse und der Schwäbischen Post.


----------



## bonefacker (14. Februar 2014)

Auch der Göppinger Arbeitskreis des Landesnaturschutzverbandes beschäftigt sich mit der 2m Regel:

http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/goeppingen/Aufklaerung-soll-helfen;art5583,2451370


----------



## Magico80 (14. Februar 2014)

Das ist ja das, was die ganzen Großkopfeden immer noch nicht begriffen haben: Den ganzen Wandervereinen sterben die Mitglieder weg und die Wegepflege leidet. Nur noch wenige Kampfwanderer machen diese Arbeit noch. Nachwuchs gibts nicht weil die Vereine sich geistlich noch im Jahr 1965 befinden. Die Chance, mit MTBler oder generell Natur Action-Sportvereinen zusammen zu arbeiten, um die Wegestruktur zu erhalten, wird von vorneherein wehement verweigert. Aber sie beschwere sich daß sie keine Mitglieder mehr haben die sich dafür anbieten oder das noch machen können und daß viele eine LmaA Einstellung hätten. Braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn erst mal sinnlos verboten wird.

Dabei wäre es doch so einfach? Kletterer Pflegen Kletterspots, Wanderer und MTBler die Wege, Basejumper Ihre Spots, Kitesurfer die Surfspots usw.... aber überall wird erst mal der Zeigefinger erhoben und verboten anstatt zu schauen, was alle nach vorne bringen kann.


----------



## Muckymu (14. Februar 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Gott, ich kann dieses "Nachhaltigkeits" - Geseier nicht mehr hören.



Schaut euch mal den Terminplan hier an, JEDE Wanderung beginnt mit einer Autofahrt.
http://www.schwarzwaldverein-gottmadingen.de/wanderkalender
Vermutlich siehts so bei jedem Wanderverein aus.


> *Jahresprogramm 2014*
> 
> *JANUAR*
> 
> ...



Im Vergleich dazu die Touren meines Rad Dealers:
http://www.biketeam-lutz.de/10.html



> *EMI-FREE * Touren 2014*
> 
> Tour 1
> 23.03.2014Rhein - Thur - Trail 90 km, 700 hm
> ...


*  Emissionsfreie Anfahrt mit der Bahn zum jeweiligen Startort


----------



## Magico80 (14. Februar 2014)

Das finde ich kein Argument. Denn MTBler kommen genau so mit dem PKW oder Womo an Spot. Auf jeden Fall hier wo ich fahre. Auch sehen wir uns den Reitern nahe in der 2m Sache. Schau mal bei denen: die kommen mit dickem SUV und Anhänger. Manchmal sogar mit LKW.
Also als Argument für uns sehe ich das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (14. Februar 2014)

Sehe ich auch so.
Wandern ist nun mal eine Sportart, wo man größere Entfernungen nicht einfach so überbrückt / überbrücken kann.
Ich reise notgedrungen auch öfters per Auto mit Rad im Kofferraum an....


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2014)

bonefacker schrieb:


> Auch der Göppinger Arbeitskreis des Landesnaturschutzverbandes beschäftigt sich mit der 2m Regel:
> 
> http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/goeppingen/Aufklaerung-soll-helfen;art5583,2451370




Falls der Link oben bei Euch auch nicht funktioniert, versucht es mit dem hier: 
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokale...genseitige-Ruecksichtnahme;art1158503,2450685
Dürfte der gleiche Inhalt sein, oder?


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Februar 2014)

Man muss den Kontext schon richtig verstehen.

Der Radfahrer möchte seinem Hobby auf attraktiven Wegen frönen, genau wie der Wanderer auch.
Für viele Radfahrer sind diese attraktiven Strecken bereits von zu Hause aus mit dem Rad erreichbar.
Leider nützt ihm das in BaWü nur nichts, weil er dort nicht fahren darf.
Fahren darf er nur auf den bisher freigegebenen Wegen unter oder langweiligen Forststraßen, die attraktiven Strecken liegen aber dann sicher für die meisten nicht in der Nähe.

Also liegt hier ein sehr großer Unterschied zu den Wanderern und auch Reitern.

Für die Feierabendrunde von zu Hause aus braucht es i.d.R. kein Auto. Der Wanderer ist aber wohl auf das Auto angewiesen, wenn er wandern und nicht nur spazieren gehen möchte.


----------



## Muckymu (14. Februar 2014)

Stichwort Nachhaltigkeit und 2m Regel.
Während das Wandern allgemein als umweltfreundlich gilt, argumentiert man gegen uns Radler mit Schädlichkeit.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Februar 2014)

Das Radfahren im Wald ist kein Naturschutzkonflikt, sondern eine Frage der Konkurrenz zwischen Wanderern, Jägern und Radfahrern.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Das finde ich kein Argument. Denn MTBler kommen genau so mit dem PKW oder Womo an Spot. Auf jeden Fall hier wo ich fahre. Auch sehen wir uns den Reitern nahe in der 2m Sache. Schau mal bei denen: die kommen mit dickem SUV und Anhänger. Manchmal sogar mit LKW.
> Also als Argument für uns sehe ich das nicht





damage0099 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Wandern ist nun mal eine Sportart, wo man größere Entfernungen nicht einfach so überbrückt / überbrücken kann.
> Ich reise notgedrungen auch öfters per Auto mit Rad im Kofferraum an....



Leute, das mag ja sein und für Euch so gelten, aber deswegen gleich zu sagen, dass das als Argument für uns nicht taugt, ist vielleicht ein bisschen sehr stark nur auf Eure Situation bezogen, oder?

Laut Studien fahren mehr als 80% der Biker zu einem Großteil ihrer Touren von der Haustür aus los. (DIMB Mitgliderbefragung, die Zeitschriften müssten das auch in ihren Leserbefragungen haben.) Vergesst dabei bitte  nicht, dass der Großteil der Biker Tourenfahrer sind und noch nie in einem Bike-Park waren.

Mal als Beispiel: ich fahre ca. 2mal die Woche eine Tour und jedes Mal (!) von der Haustür aus los. Hinzu kommen vielleicht 3-4 Touren zu denen ich mit dem Auto anreise, weil ich mal auf der Alb fahren will oder im Revier eines Freundes. Dann vielleicht noch 2 Bike-Kurzurlaube, zu denen ich mit dem Auto anreise, aber darauf achte, dass ich vor Ort kein Auto brauche.

Zusammenfassung:
- ich fahre pro Jahr also 100x Mountainbike
- davon mehr als 90% von der Haustür aus, und weniger als 10% Anreise mit dem Auto

In meinem Bekanntenkreis gilt das ziemlich genauso auch für die anderen Biker.
OK, manche machen ein paar lange Wochenenden mehr als ich, aber vor Ort dann auch nur auf dem Rad.


----------



## Athabaske (14. Februar 2014)

...so, oder so ähnlich sieht es bei mir auch aus. Wobei im Urlaub nicht nur Mountainbike gefahren wird, also streng genommen auch nur ein Teil der Anfahrt auf das Mountainbiken entfällt.


----------



## Magico80 (14. Februar 2014)

@Hochdrik das was Du da schreibt ist genau so pauschalisierend. Das was ich damit sagen wollte: Per pauschalisierung dem Wanderer immer zu unterstellen, daß er mit Auto Wandern oder spazieren geht ist genau so falsch wie zu sagen, daß alle Biker von der Haustüre los fahren. Das ist so als Argument nicht anführbar.

Die Studien zeigst mir bitte mal. Ist klar, daß bei einer Dimb Mitgliederbefragung so ein Ergebnis raus kommt da viele normalo MTBler nichts mit der Dimb am Hut haben sondern oft nur die eingefleischten. ich wüsste auf meiner heimischen FB MTB Gruppe (knapp 450User) keinen, der mal was von der DIMB erwähnte ausser jetzt im Zusammenhang mit der Petition. Die Dimb ist auch nicht das eine Tor zur Welt..

Ich fahr kein Bikepark aber trotzdem muss ich tailweise um in anspruchsvollere Trails zu kommen mit dem Auto oder Ubahn fahren. Jemand der jetzt nicht am Albtrauf lebt sondern eher im flachen, hat es schwer, eine MTB Tour von der Haustüre weg zu fahren. Dafür hab "ich" dann mein Rennrad oder Cyclocrosser. Da brauch ich kein MTB


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Februar 2014)

Dass jemand, der im Flachen wohnt erst einmal zum Berg kommen muss, ist klar und dass er dafür das Auto benutzt auch nicht weiter verwerflich.
Viele wohnen aber bereits in der Nähe der attraktiven Strecken und dürfen diese bisher nicht nutzen. Dafür gibt es dann irgendwo anders eine freigegebene Strecke und selbst diejenigen, die von zu Hause aus mit dem Rad starten könnten, sind auf das Auto angewiesen. Das ist nicht nachhaltig, das ist BaWü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (14. Februar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> @Hochdrik das was Du da schreibt ist genau so pauschalisierend. Das was ich damit sagen wollte: Per pauschalisierung dem Wanderer immer zu unterstellen, daß er mit Auto Wandern oder spazieren geht ist genau so falsch wie zu sagen, daß alle Biker von der Haustüre los fahren. Das ist so als Argument nicht anführbar.
> 
> Die Studien zeigst mir bitte mal. Ist klar, daß bei einer Dimb Mitgliederbefragung so ein Ergebnis raus kommt da viele normalo MTBler nichts mit der Dimb am Hut haben sondern oft nur die eingefleischten. ich wüsste auf meiner heimischen FB MTB Gruppe (knapp 450User) keinen, der mal was von der DIMB erwähnte ausser jetzt im Zusammenhang mit der Petition. Die Dimb ist auch nicht das eine Tor zur Welt..
> 
> Ich fahr kein Bikepark aber trotzdem muss ich tailweise um in anspruchsvollere Trails zu kommen mit dem Auto oder Ubahn fahren. Jemand der jetzt nicht am Albtrauf lebt sondern eher im flachen, hat es schwer, eine MTB Tour von der Haustüre weg zu fahren. Dafür hab "ich" dann mein Rennrad oder Cyclocrosser. Da brauch ich kein MTB


 
Das ist keine Pauschalisierung, sondern Statistik! Und die trifft für mich, wie für fast alle der über 40 Biker, mit denen ich regelmäßig Kontakt habe auch genau so zu! Nur das es bei mir noch mehr Fahrten direkt von der Haustür gibt. Zum wandern fahre ich aber meist zunächst mit dem Auto.
Dass es eben auch welche wie Dich gibt ist eben auch Teil der Statistik.


----------



## TTT (14. Februar 2014)

Und hier der Kampf des Regierungspräsidiums gegen die Radfahrer:

http://www.swp.de/muensingen/lokale...ten-unter-uns;art5678,2451539,PRINT?_FRAME=32


----------



## TTT (14. Februar 2014)

Und hier dürften die Initiatoren der Aktion stecken:
http://www.albverein-kohlberg-kappi...-von-der-122-jahreshauptversammlung-im-ochsen


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> @Hochdrik das was Du da schreibt ist genau so pauschalisierend. Das was ich damit sagen wollte: Per pauschalisierung dem Wanderer immer zu unterstellen, daß er mit Auto Wandern oder spazieren geht ist genau so falsch wie zu sagen, daß alle Biker von der Haustüre los fahren. Das ist so als Argument nicht anführbar.



Kein Mensch hat gesagt, dass ALLE Wanderer immer nur mit dem Auto anreisen und kein Mensch hat gesagt, dass ALLE Biker immer nur von der Haustür aus losfahren. Was man aber sagen kann, ist, dass Biker eher von der Haustür aus losfahren und Wanderer eher mit dem Auto anreisen. Hier geht es also nicht um ALLE und JEDER, sondern um Tendenzen. Und ich bin mir SEHR sicher, dass der Vergleich eher zu Gunsten der Biker ausgeht.

Ich bin auch dagegen, jetzt mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, ABER wenn so ein Kongress stattfindet, wo es um Nachhaltigkeit geht und mit keinem Wort die relative Umweltfreundlichkeit der Biker erwähnt wird, sondern im Gegenteil die Biker mal wieder als Problembär herhalten müssen, wird man doch wohl sagen dürfen, dass so ein Vergleich wenn dann eher zu unseren Gunsten ausgeht, oder?



Magico80 schrieb:


> Die Studien zeigst mir bitte mal.



Ton passt nicht ganz, oder?


----------



## Magico80 (14. Februar 2014)

Bitte mal drüber nachdenken und nicht gleich dagegen posten:

Langsam finde ich, verliert ihr das Auge für die Realität und argumentiert nur noch aus Sicht von euch oder emotional. Glaubwürdiger macht es die ganze Sache nicht. Ihr einzelnen hier könnt nicht für ein ganzes Bundesland oder Land sprechen.

Ich behaupte mal, ich sehe das Thema etwas mehr aus Abstand weil ich nicht direkt davon betroffen bin. ABER: Ich stehe trotz dessen das ich kein BaWüler bin, hinter dem Ziel, die 2m Regel zu kippen, aber teilweise kommt mir hier der Gedanke auf, daß hier ein paar trotzige Jungs am Werke sind denen man ihr Spielzeug (illeg. Bikepark z.B.) genommen hat. Da wird gegen alles gewettert, wo man nur ein Funken vermuten könnte, was in Richtung MTB geht.

Das was wir fordern, daß andere sich in uns hinen versetzen, wird, zumindest scheint mir das so, wird hier ebenfalls nicht praktziert. So signalisiert man aus meiner Sicht nicht Gesprächsbereitschaft.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Und hier der Kampf des Regierungspräsidiums gegen die Radfahrer:
> 
> http://www.swp.de/muensingen/lokale...ten-unter-uns;art5678,2451539,PRINT?_FRAME=32





TTT schrieb:


> Und hier dürften die Initiatoren der Aktion stecken:
> http://www.albverein-kohlberg-kappi...-von-der-122-jahreshauptversammlung-im-ochsen



Das ist wirklich ein krasser Fall von Kungelei gemischt mit Schilda!

Die machen eine "Sonnwendfeier auf dem Jusi", sowie "11 Führungen am Jusi" und erklären „Mountainbiken am Jusi“ zur _unerwünschte Sache._ Dass "an sämtlichen Zufahrtswegen [zum Jusi] (...) gut sichtbare Verbotstafeln angebracht" wurden, haben sie dann wohl mit dem Regierungspräsidium in Stuttgart ausgekungelt, welches anlässlich seines Betriebsausfluges auf dem Jusi war und natürlich von der Arbeit des Albvereins positiv angetan war.Das Wegenetz der Ortsgruppe wurde vom Wanderwart Bruno Zanger stets inspiziert und umfangreiche Beschilderungsarbeiten wurden durchgeführt. Naturschutzwart Peter Friedrichsohn war federführend verantwortlich für einen Arbeitsdienst am Jusi. 

Der Jusi - so muss man den Eindruck haben - gehört inkl. dem Alpenbockkäfer ganz und gar dem örtlichen Albverein. 

Angeblicher Naturschutz muss hier wieder mal als Alibi für Besitzstands-Schutz herhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo Magic, 

du hast schon recht, ich bin trotzig, zornig, und auf Krawall gebürstet.
Mich wurmt die Regel ganz enorm.

Aber da gibt es auch ganz besonnene Mitstreiter und ich bin mir sicher, dass die mit genauso besonnenen Menschen der gegnerischen Seite im Gespräch sind.
Wenn wir aber jetzt alle brav hinsitzen und abwarten, was die Petition bewirkt, dann wären wir schlecht beraten.
Am Ende glaubt man in Sutttgart, das mit der Petition alle Pulver verschossen wurde.
Du gehst nur zum Arzt, wenn es weh tut oder wenn du Angst vor etwas hast.

Mit dem Verweis auf die Wanderseite habe ich den ganzen Vermutungen, Wanderer fahren oft mit dem Auto an, ein bisschen Fundament gegeben. Würde man andere Wandergruppen checken und ähnliches finden, entstünde eine belastbare Aussage.
Und um nichts anders geht es doch:
Argument und Gegenargument.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ihr einzelnen hier könnt nicht für ein ganzes Bundesland oder Land sprechen.



"Wir einzelnen" wären gerne mehr. 

EDIT: den Rest schreib ich Dir separat.


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. Februar 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Viele wohnen aber bereits in der Nähe der attraktiven Strecken und dürfen diese bisher nicht nutzen.


 
Genau ist das hüpfende Komma.
Selbst wenn nur ein MTBler nicht mal seinen "normalen" (also kürzesten) Weg von A nach B (und sei es als Pendler) nutzen darf, weil die 2m Regel im Weg steht würde sich lohnen dagegen anzukämpfen.
Wie schon viel weiter oben in dem thread steht wohnte ich einst am Ende einer aufgrund von vielen schweren Unfällen gesperrten Strecke für Motorradfahrer (Wochenendfahrverbot). Der kürzeste und schnellste Weg in meine alte Heimat ging über diese Straße, die ich nicht nutzen durfte. Obwohl ich auch KFZ Steuer bezahlte.
Die Strecke ist immer noch gesperrt, obwohl immer weniger Leute Motorrad fahren. Darin liegt auch der Grund, dass die immer weniger werdenden Motorradfahrer sich nicht massenmäßig organisieren können.
Hier spannt der Bogen zum MTB. Nur wenn sich eine große Anzahl von Personen für die Abschaffung der 2m Regel wo es immer nur möglich ist einsetzen wird sich was ändern.
Denn der Grundsatz des Verbotes ist eine Ungleichbehandlung, was in letzter Zeit schon bei ganz anderen Dingen als Argument ausgereicht hat.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2014)

Naturschützer in Göppingen setzen auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme bei Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## dogzice (14. Februar 2014)

Heute im Online-Angebot der Schwäbischen Zeitung auf der Startseite entdeckt:

http://www.schwaebische.de/sport/re...-um-Waldwege-rund-um-Aalen-_arid,5587717.html


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Naturschützer in Göppingen setzen auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme bei Open Trails auf Facebook



nur mal so am Rande, weil es leicht untergeht: 
der hier verlinkte Artikel in der Geislinger Zeitung enthält Aussagen von Vertretern der Naturschützverbände, die in unserem Sinne sehr positiv sind. Konkret wird uns das Recht auf die Nutzung der Natur zugestanden, man setzt - wie wir - auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, warnt vor Feindbildern, betrachtet uns differenziert, regt - wie wir - Aufklärungsarbeit an und kritisiert - indirekt - die 2-Meter-Regel. 

Kann sich noch jemand daran erinnern, wie sehr wir uns noch vor ein paar Monaten noch über so ein Statement gefreut hätten? 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls darüber! Und wie!


----------



## Athabaske (14. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...Ich freu mich jedenfalls darüber! Und wie!


...und ich freue mich mit!


----------



## Traufradler (14. Februar 2014)

hier noch der 2te Teil zum Schilda-Streich aus Kappis am Jusi:

http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/alb-neckar/Nach-Loesungen-suchen;art5678,2450850


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Februar 2014)

Hintergründe zum Schilderstreich von Kappis hier:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/502677616520553


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Februar 2014)

Sandro hat jetzt mal angefangen, die Hersteller nach ihrer Position zu befragen:
- Haibike auf Facebook
- Cube auf Facebook
- Ghost auf Facebook

Da kommt dann gern mal der Einwand, dass man als Unternehmen keine Politik betreiben will. Das ist verständlich, aber sie müssen ja auch gar keine Politik betreiben. Eine Erklärung, dass man auf Basis der positiven Erfahrungen in den anderen Bundesländern auch für BaWü eine Lösung befürworten würde, die auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme statt pauschale Verbote setzt, würde ausreichen. Und das muss ja auch nicht ein Hersteller/Importeur/Händler alleine machen. Das könnte ja kollektiv die Branche oder ein Zusammenschluss von Herstellern machen. Vielleicht haben die auch einen Verband, über den das laufen könnte.

*Ähnliche Fragen könnte man in diesem Sinne auch noch mal hier stellen:*
- https://www.facebook.com/LocalOuterwear
- https://www.facebook.com/VAUDE.Sport
- https://www.facebook.com/unitybikes
- https://www.facebook.com/deputy.sheriff.9
- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Platzangst-progressive-freeride/327231554846
- https://www.facebook.com/Ergonomic.Expert
- https://www.facebook.com/pages/2Souls-Cycles/178904762163904
- https://www.facebook.com/kaniabikes
- https://www.facebook.com/lastbikes
- https://www.facebook.com/ACROSSportGmbH
- https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes
- https://www.facebook.com/malojaclothing
- https://www.facebook.com/rotwild.bikes
- https://www.facebook.com/TrekBicycle.DE.AT.CH
- https://www.facebook.com/Liteville?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/SpecializedDE?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/magurapassionpeople
- https://www.facebook.com/scott.sports?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/RideCannondale?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/Bergamont?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/canyon?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/paulLangeCo?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/rockshox?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/fahrrad.de?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bike-Mailorder/154358794586503?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/hsbikediscount.de?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/HsBikeDiscountMegastore?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/tune.bikeparts?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/CenturionBikes?fref=ts
- https://www.facebook.com/MeridaBikes?fref=ts

Bitte die Liste gerne ergänzen bzw. dort dann gleich fragen und dann den Link hier posten, damit andere die Frage 'liken' und kommentieren können.

Bitte vor dem Posten der Frage gucken, ob jemand anders in letzter Zeit schon gefragt hat (dazu "Beiträge von anderen" oben mittig auswählen), um Doppelt- und Dreifach-Fragen zu vermeiden. Wenn dort schon jemand gefragt hat, dessen Frage 'liken' und kommentieren. Im Zweifel aber lieber einmal zu viel als einmal zu wenig fragen.

Dabei bitte keine Forderungen stellen, sondern einfach nett fragen, ob sie was machen, und wenn nicht, warum nicht und ob sie nicht wenigstens ihren Verband ansprechen können und/oder eine Sammel-Erklärung anregen können (s.o.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (15. Februar 2014)

Und es gäbe auch die Möglichkeit hier in den Herstellerforen nachzuhaken.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/categories/herstellerforen.109/


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sandro hat jetzt mal angefangen, die Hersteller nach ihrer Position zu befragen:
> - Haibike auf Facebook
> (…)



Haibike hat immerhin schon mal geantwortet und den Vorschlag 'geliket' ein Statement der Branche anzuregen:
https://www.facebook.com/haibike.de/posts/625644570817681?comment_id=70066572&notif_t=like


----------



## client (16. Februar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Das finde ich kein Argument. Denn MTBler kommen genau so mit dem PKW oder Womo an Spot. Auf jeden Fall hier wo ich fahre. ............
> Also als Argument für uns sehe ich das nicht


Das gilt aber nicht allgemein. Gab es dazu nicht auch eine Studien?
Die, die ich kenne und auch ich, wir fahren fast nur vom Wohnort direkt mit dem Bike los, schon deshalb, da ich bei fast jedem Wetter Rad fahre und ich kein Bock habe jedes Mal das zugeschlammte Bike und meine verdreckte Kleidung im Auto zu befördern. Der Aufwand der Nacharbeit wäre mir viel zu groß.
Ausgenommen davon sind allerdings Rennen und Urlaube, da nutze ich schon die PKW Anfahrt.


----------



## Hufi (16. Februar 2014)

Nun nicht jeder wohnt so, dass er direkt losfahren kann oder viele verschiedene Tourenmöglichkeiten hat. Ein weiterer Punkt ist, ich möchte nicht immer nur meine Hausrunden fahren, sondern auch in anderen Gegenden Tagestouren machen. Und dazu benötige ich das Auto.


----------



## client (16. Februar 2014)

Hufi schrieb:


> Nun nicht jeder wohnt so, dass er direkt losfahren kann oder viele verschiedene Tourenmöglichkeiten hat. Ein weiterer Punkt ist, ich möchte nicht immer nur meine Hausrunden fahren, sondern auch in anderen Gegenden Tagestouren machen. Und dazu benötige ich das Auto.


Da hast Du sicherlich recht. Ich bin aber selbst verantwortlich für mein Handeln und deshalb habe ich mir selbstredend einen Wohnort gesucht, von wo aus ich viele abwechslungsreiche Touren mit dem MTB und Rennrad fahren kann, obwohl ich in einer Großstadt wohne.
Es ist halt nicht immer das von außen gegeben Schicksal, dem wir ausgeliefert sind, sondern die eigene Entscheidung, die wir einfach nur treffen müssen.
Und selbst aus den meisten Großstädten heraus ist der Weg zum nächsten Wald auch nicht wirklich weit entfernt; was sind schon 10km auf einer MTB Tour. Dann ist man doch gerade betriebswarm, wenn man im Gelände ist und kann sofort richtig loslegen. ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Februar 2014)

Es ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung und normal, dass jeder Biker andere Präferenzen hat, unterschiedlich wohnt und so manche mehr und manche weniger das Auto für die Ausübung ihre Sports brauchen.

In der Diskussion oben ging es nur darum, ob man behaupten kann, dass die Mehrheit der Biker meistens von der Haustür aus losfährt oder erst das Auto benutzt. Ich glaube nach wie vor, dass die Mehrheit von der Haustür aus zur Tour aufbricht und in dem Moment kein Auto braucht. Die Studien dazu gibt es und ich kann sie bei Bedarf und Interesse gerne noch mal raussuchen.

----------------------------------------------------------------//

*Anderes Thema:*
gestern wurde auf Facebook über die Hintergründe zum Schilderstreich von Kappis berichtet. Daraufhin hat die dortige Ortsgruppe des Schwäbischen Albvereins den dort verlinkten Bericht von der Hauptversammlung offline genommen.

Nachzuvollziehen und nachzulesen ist das hier: 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/503400309781617

Verbunden ist der heutige Facebook-Beitrag mit dem Aufruf, auf Beleidigungen im Sinne einer konstruktiven Auseinandersetzung zu verzichten. Ob es wirklich Beleidigungen gab oder nicht, ist schwer zu sagen, da der Albverein die entsprechenden Gästebucheinträge gelöscht hat (darunter auch welche mit berechtigter, sachlicher Kritik), aber im Zweifel schadet ein Aufruf zur Mäßigung sicherlich nicht.


----------



## TTT (16. Februar 2014)

Gerade auf Facebook der Kommentar von Stefan Tremmel (SAV)



> Sehr geehrter Mountenbiker
> 
> Das Radfahren am Jusi ist seit 1992 verboten.( Siehe angehängte Naturschutzverordnung)
> 
> ...


 
Der Ton ist sehr zu begrüßen und sollte von uns so auch erwidert werden. In der Sache kann man dennoch widersprechen:
So schreibt er:


> Uns geht es nicht darum Wirtschaftswege im Naturschutzgebiet zu sperren


Im Bericht der Jahreshauptversammlung heißt es aber:


> In die unerwünschte Sache „Mountainbiken am Jusi“ kommt ebenfalls Bewegung. An sämtlichen Zufahrtswegen wurden gut sichtbare Verbotstafeln angebracht.


Verbotsschilder auf dem erwähnten Nordweg bestanden auch schon vorher und sind gerechtfertigt! Wenn also keine weitere Einschränkung vom SAV gewünscht wäre, bräuchte die Schilderaktion in keinster Weise begrüßt werden! Für die Durchsetzung des Verbotes auf dem Nordweg wäre der Wegfall der 2m-Regel sicher hilfreich. Bisher lassen sich nämlich einige Zeitgenossen LEIDER nicht von diesem Weg abhalten mit der Begründung, verbotener als verboten geht nicht.


----------



## TTT (16. Februar 2014)

Ich habe übrigens keinen Facebookaccount. Wenn also sonst jemand antworten will:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/502677616520553

Wäre aber echt hilfreich, hier höflich zu bleiben und die Gesprächsbereitschaft zu loben. Ich vermute mal, dass Stefan Tremmel mit seiner Position auch keinen leichten Stand innerhalb des SAV hat und da sollten wir ihn eher stärken...


----------



## TTT (16. Februar 2014)

Und die Antwort von Heiko ist allererste Sahne!
Bitte Liken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (16. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sandro hat jetzt mal angefangen, die Hersteller nach ihrer Position zu befragen:
> - Haibike auf Facebook
> - Cube auf Facebook
> - Ghost auf Facebook
> ...



Fragen, die man liken und kommentieren kann bisher bei:
- Haibike auf Facebook
- Cube auf Facebook
- Ghost auf Facebook

Und jetzt auch bei:
- Vaude auf Facebook
- Corratec bei Facebook
- Magura bei Facebook


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Februar 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Und die Antwort von Heiko ist allererste Sahne!
> Bitte Liken!





Bei solchen Gelegenheit denke ich mir, wenn jetzt alle DIMBler (oder auch nicht dimbelden Biker) in der nächsten Woche mal mit einem SAVler mind. ein Bier trinken würden, könnte man sich bestimmt schnell darauf einigen, dass "die da oben" im SAV das Problem sind und "wir hier unten" prima miteinander auskommen.

Bei der Gelegenheit direkt Unterstützung bei der Wegpflege im Frühjahr anbieten und ein Stimmungswandel bei der Basis sollte eigentlich machbar sein.

Wer macht mit und berichtet hier von seinen Erfahrungen?
Der SAV(-Stammtisch) in Eurer Nähe findet sich hier: http://vor-ort.albverein.net/kartenansicht/


----------



## Smitty Jensen (17. Februar 2014)

heute in der BZ:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/radler-kontra-wanderer-immer-wieder-kommt-es-zu-streit

von den angesprochenen Wegweisern kenne ich noch mehr:


----------



## Athabaske (17. Februar 2014)

> Peer Millauer kennt beide Seiten. Der Lehrer aus Emmendingen wandert gerne, *brettert* aber auch mit dem Mountainbike durch die Pampa.





> Paragraph 37 des Landeswaldgesetzes schreibt vor, dass Radler im Wald nur über Wege *brettern* dürfen, die breiter als zwei Meter sind


...wie schön, dass der Autor gezeigt hat, wie leicht er auf der Klaviatur der Suggestion spielen kann. Auch wenn keiner seiner Intwerviewpartern ein schlechtes Wort verloren hat, bleibt doch der Eindruck von Rücksichtslosigkeit hängen.

Der Förster mit seinem


> Es geht um schmale Wege. Die sind für Fußgänger reserviert, da kommen wir mit Forstmaschinen nie hin.


kennt wohl weder die technischen Möglichkeiten noch das fahrtechnische Können seiner Waldarbeiter?

mit seinem


> Ich habe mal versucht, einen Radfahrer anzuhalten – der hat mich angeguckt und ist weitergefahren. Der hat geglaubt, ich komme von einem anderen Planeten.


hat der dagegen einen unerwarteten Realismus bewiesen, ja ich glaube auch, dass die Befürworter der Regel etwas außerirdisches ansich haben...


----------



## prince67 (17. Februar 2014)

> Der Forstdirektor ist Fan der Zwei-Meter-Regelung. "Die ist absolut sinnvoll", sagt er. "In einigen Bereichen ballen sich Fußgänger, Radfahrer und Reiter einfach – da kommt es sehr schnell zu Gefährdungen."


Und wieder das Übliche.
Ein paar wenige Bereiche, wo es zu Problemen kommt, genügen um ein landesweites Verbot zu begründen. Wenn das im Straßenverkehr auch so wäre!


----------



## Muckymu (17. Februar 2014)

Forstdirektor schrieb:
			
		

> "In einigen Bereichen ballen sich Fußgänger, Radfahrer und Reiter einfach – da kommt es sehr schnell zu Gefährdungen."


Ich würd ja gerne den Wanderern und Reitern aus dem Weg gehen, aber dort treffe ich auf Forstdirektoren, die mich anhalten wollen, weil ich deren frische Harvesterspuren zerstöre.

Ich glaub, ich schreib dem Herrn mal einen Fanbrief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. Februar 2014)

> Es geht um schmale Wege. Die sind für Fußgänger reserviert, da kommen wir mit Forstmaschinen nie hin.



Wo die überall hinkommen, kann man ja derzeit schön in den Wäldern sehen.
Die erledigen die 2-Meter-Diskussion gerade damit, dass sie alle schmalen Wege auf mind. 2-Meter-Breite fräsen... 





> Hier war mal ein schmaler Wanderweg, für Mountainbiker verboten, da keine 2m breit.
> Jetzt schon!
> Bild gesehen bei https://www.facebook.com/groups/417008615029478/


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wo die überall hinkommen, kann man ja derzeit schön in den Wäldern sehen.
> Die erledigen die 2-Meter-Diskussion gerade damit, dass sie alle schmalen Wege auf mind. 2-Meter-Breite fräsen...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 273677




und solche Schneisen werden dann nach getaner Arbeit mit Ästen zugeworfen oder geschottert...
So oder so sind sie als Trail für Biker, aber eben auch für Wanderer (!) verloren.

Wo ist eigentlich der SAV, wenn man ihn mal braucht? 
Wo sind die Wegewarte, die diese Weg über Jahrzehnte so mühsam gepflegt haben?
Müssten die sich nicht auch für den Erhalt solcher Trails lautstark mit ihrer Lobby einsetzen?

Ach so, stimmt ja, die sind sie gerade damit beschäftigt, ihre Weg vor der Zerstörung durch Biker zu schützen.
Klar, das verstehe ich natürlich, da ist man gut beschäftigt, da kann man sich nicht auch noch um die flächendeckende Zerstörung durch den Forst kümmern, macht Sinn, völlig logisch...  

Argh... *PLEMMPLEMM!  *


----------



## pndrev (17. Februar 2014)

"Manchmal werden die Wege so sogar breiter."

Komisch. Die Reifen-Spuren bei Pfützen seh ich immer durch die Pfütze. Neben dem Weg, diesen verbreiternd, sind nur Fußabdrücke...


----------



## sessiontrialer (17. Februar 2014)

Da liest sich das wie aus einer anderen Welt:

*http://www.kitzbueheler-alpen.com/d...untainbiken/radurlaub-mountainbikeurlaub.html*


Kostet leider bischen CO 2...
Vielleicht mit einem gefilmten Autocorso nach Süden...

Lieber Gruß
Sessiontrialer


----------



## mw.dd (17. Februar 2014)

sessiontrialer schrieb:


> Da liest sich das wie aus einer anderen Welt:
> 
> *http://www.kitzbueheler-alpen.com/d...untainbiken/radurlaub-mountainbikeurlaub.html*
> 
> ...



Österreich ist ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel: Radfahren im Wald nur auf Wegen, die explizit dafür freigegeben sind (Breite egal). Das bestimmte Regionen in Tirol sich um freigebene Wege, offizielle Strecken und damit Biker bemühen, ändert nichts an der grundsätzlichen Problematik.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Februar 2014)

Fragen, die man liken und kommentieren kann bisher bei:
- Haibike auf Facebook
- Cube auf Facebook
- Ghost auf Facebook
- Vaude auf Facebook
- Corratec bei Facebook
- Magura bei Facebook

Und jetzt auch bei:
- Trek bei Facebook


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Februar 2014)

das erfolgreiche lokale Engagement der IG Stauferland als Beitrag bei Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2014)

Biker und Wanderer sind sich einig, der Forst nicht


----------



## keroson (19. Februar 2014)

von der facbook Seite von random-photography


----------



## TTT (19. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hintergründe zum Schilderstreich von Kappis hier:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/502677616520553


 
Es ist mir leider erst jetzt aufgefallen, das da noch einige Kommentare kamen. Und die sind absolut kontraproduktiv, nicht weil sie böse sind oder Rüpelbiker präsentieren, sondern schlicht und ergreifend, weil hier Missverständnisse vorliegen!

Stefan Tremmel vom Albverein hat dort einige Videos eingestellt, um das Problem zu zeigen. Beim Schauen dieser Videos wird das Problem allerdings nur für Insider oder beim genauem Betrachten sichtbar!

Video 1 und 3 zeigen die viel diskutierte Nordabfahrt. Wer den Untergrund dort kennt und einmal gesehen hat, wie dort bereits kleinste Rinnen durch einen Regenguß zur Zerstörung des Weges führen, wer weiß wie dramatisch sich eine (im Video mehrfach gezeigte) Umfahrung der mühsam angelegten Stufen auswirkt, wer weiß wie mühsam die Weginstandhaltung bei genau diesem Untergrund ist, der wird mir zustimmen, daß hier ein Fahrverbot gerechtfertigt ist. Und bevor hier Relativierungen kommen, ich halte diesen Abschnitt für den einzigen Trail weit und breit, bei dem das gerechtfertigt ist!

Video 2 zeigt das unsägliche Verhalten eines Bikers (erst auf den 2ten Blick zu erkennen), so ziemlich sämtliche Spitzkehren ab zu kürzen. Auch hier wieder (nicht so extrem wie vorne am Jusi) die Entstehung von Rinnen in direkter Falllienie, wo dann bei entsprechenden Unwettern das Wasser seine zerstörerische Kraft entfalten kann und die Wege nach und nach kaputt macht. Wenn man die Spitzkehren nicht drauf hat, läßt man solche Wege entweder sein oder nutzt diese zum Üben oder schiebt eben rum!

Bei den Reaktionen (wohl weil es schwer zu erkennen war) auf Stefan Tremmel ist zu befürchten, dass der Eindruck entsteht, alle Biker halten den Nordweg für Radtauglich und das Abkürzen für i.O.

Da ich nicht auf Facebook bin, wäre es schön, wenn dies dort doch noch richtig gestellt werden könnte. Es würde die Gespräche vor Ort sicher vereinfachen! Gerne darf man auch mein Post hier verwenden.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo TTT, vielen Dank, dass Du da so gewissenhaft bist. Es ist wichtig, solche Missverständnisse aufzudecken, selbst wenn dabei mal ein Rüpelbiker zu Tage kommt. Wenn wir da nicht ehrlich und demütig sind, kriegen wir keine Annäherung vor Ort hin. Dein Wortlaut wurde auf Facebook gepostet (Muckymu, oder?  ) und auch schon enstprechend positiv kommentiert, eben auch mit dem Hinweis, das gezielte Sperrungen sinnvoll sein können, so richtig wirksam aber erst werden, wenn die "Pauschale Sperrung" 2-Meter-Regel weg ist.

----------------------------------------------------//

wie hier im Thread schon gepostet, jetzt auch auf Open Trails bei Facebook zum liken und teilen:
Mountainbiker im Wald willkommen: Die überraschende Sicht eines Waldbesitzers


----------



## Muckymu (20. Februar 2014)

Boa, jetzt bin ich gereizt.


> Quelle:
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/radler-kontra-wanderer-immer-wieder-kommt-es-zu-streit
> 
> Sehr geehrte Redaktion der badischen Zeitung,
> ...





> Sehr geehrter Herr Kind,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.
> 
> ...





> Sehr geehrter Herr Müller,
> 
> Achso, nur eine Paketschnur, dann ist es natürlich nicht so schlimm.
> Und mit dem tieferen Stahldraht erwischt es ja nur meine Tochter.
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Boa, jetzt bin ich gereizt.



Mit Recht! Den Hang zur Verniedlichung als Ausdruck seiner tendenziösen Berichterstattung sehe ich schon darin bestätigt, dass er hier von Schnur _aufhängen_ statt _spannen _spricht. Bereits das verniedlicht.

Wenn es aber um die Biker geht, scheut er vor Dramatisierung nicht zurück und verwendet mehrfach den Begriff "brettern", wo ein weniger dramatische "fahren" passender gewesen wäre... 



> Der Lehrer aus Emmendingen wandert gerne, brettert aber auch mit dem Mountainbike durch die Pampa.





> (...) dass Radler im Wald nur über Wege brettern dürfen, die breiter als zwei Meter sind.



Bei allem Ärger müssen wir uns allerdings vor Augen führen, dass die Redaktionen lokaler Tageszeitungen mittlerweile qualitativ wie quantitativ recht schwach besetzt sind und manch eine Lokalredaktion nur noch von Dauer-Voluntären betreut wird, die zudem Vorgaben bekommen, mit welchen Themen und mit welchem Ton man die Abonnenten glücklich macht und die Auflage vor dem völligen Verfall rettet.

Wir haben in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal Redakteure "gedreht", weil wir am Telefon aus deren Sicht erstaunlich nett waren und nicht die Radl-Rowdies, die sie erwartet haben. Auch Jounalisten pflegen ihre Vorurteile.


----------



## Stopelhopser (20. Februar 2014)

Bei dieser "Zeitung" werden Artikel sogar 1:1 von den Laien übernommen und so eingestellt.
Erkennt man an den teilweise grausamen Satzgebilden und tw. Rechschreibfehlern bei den Beiträgen im Lokalteil.

Man muss schließlich die Seiten füllen, bis man zum gewinnbringenden Anzeigenteil kommen darf.


----------



## 2Burgen (20. Februar 2014)

Dann sollte jemand aus der Gegend mal einen Artikkel schreiben welche das ganze aus der Radler sicht schreibt.


----------



## Muckymu (20. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ... und nicht die Radl-Rowdies, die sie erwartet haben...



Ich bin ein Raudi. Desshalb hab ich den Chefredakteur angeschrieben.

Hoffentlich stimmt die Adresse [email protected]


> Sehr geehrter Herr Hauser,
> 
> im aktuellen Disput um das Verbot des Radfahrens auf schmalen Waldwegen erschien in Ihrer Zeitung am 17.Februar folgender Artikel:
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/radler-kontra-wanderer-immer-wieder-kommt-es-zu-streit
> ...


----------



## bubutz2000 (20. Februar 2014)

"Biker verrecke" lehnt sich unverholen an den Nazi-Sprachgebrauch im 3. Reich an. Damals war es eine andere "Zielgruppe". Das zeigt, wo die Schmierfinken ihre Überzeugung her haben.


----------



## Muckymu (20. Februar 2014)

Wie schaffen es die Erdnuckel nur, alle auf "hat leider nicht geklappt" zu impfen?


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2014)

2Burgen schrieb:


> Dann sollte jemand aus der Gegend mal einen Artikkel schreiben welche das ganze aus der Radler sicht schreibt.



Oder einen Leserbrief!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2014)

Die Badische Zeitung hat den medialen Wert des Themas erkannt und nutzt es auf Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/badischezeitung.de/posts/607397742678325

Bitte in unserem Sinne sachlich und freundlich kommentieren. (Und bloß nicht auf den Typen mit dem Stock eingehen, man weiß nie ob sowas Ironie oder trauriger Ernst sein soll. Don't feed the Troll!)


----------



## Muckymu (20. Februar 2014)

Der Typ mit dem Stock nennt sich chris.tallnacht.7 und hat als Hintergrundbild Hooligans mit "es muss eskalieren" Banner.
Noch nichtmal ein  Troll sondern nur ein Arschloch.

Aber in dem Beitrag der BZ würd ich mich über einen kleinen Shitstorm freuen


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Wie schaffen es die Erdnuckel nur, alle auf "hat leider nicht geklappt" zu impfen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 274460




Dazu hatte Sandro auch auf deren Seite was gefragt und die gleiche Antwort bekommen: 
https://www.facebook.com/canyon?fref=ts&filter=2, Beiträge von allen, 17.2.

Wo finde ich Deinen Dialog mit Canyon?


----------



## Chaparral Rider (20. Februar 2014)

Die BZ berichtet weiter:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuer-leitfaden-soll-mountainbiker-und-wanderer-versoehnen-x1x


----------



## Mountain77 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt was für dumme, selbstgefaellige, ignorante Kommentare bei facebook und den Artikeln auftauchen, leider auch von Bikern. Das Netz vergisst nichts, das ist vielen wohl immer noch nicht klar.
Um so mehr feut es mich aber, das bei euch in BW wohl so langsam etwas der Wind dreht und nicht mehr eine komplette Ablehnung vorherscht.
Hier in NRW gehen wohl jetzt die Jäger auf die Barrikaden,  weil das Landesjagdgesetz geändert werden soll(gruener Minister). Interessant wie der Verband sich medial in Scene setzt und Druck ausgeübt und von den Medien hoffiert wird.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (21. Februar 2014)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:


> Die BZ berichtet weiter:
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuer-leitfaden-soll-mountainbiker-und-wanderer-versoehnen-x1x


 
Der Artikel war mehr oder weniger gleich auch in den Stuttgarter-Nachrichten erschienen. Was mich ärgert ist:

Ich  - ich spreche jetzt für die Mountainbiker - will gar keine ausgewiesenen Wege, egal, ob im Schwarzwald, der schwäbischen Alb  oder sonst wo, ich will einfach die Möglichkeit haben, LEGAL alle Wege gleichberechtigt mit anderen Erholungssuchenden benutzen zu dürfen!
Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?

Für mich sind das Nebelkerzen und eine Beruhigungspille, um die Diskussion von der 2m-Regelung abzulenken.

So, jetzt genug geärgert . Das Unwort Ausnahmeregelung gehört gestrichen durch die Abschaffung des entsprechenden Passus im Waldgesetz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2014)

Genau!
Schließlich gibt es nicht nur "Bikeparadiese" wie am Albtrauf etc.!
In meiner näheren Umgebung hats 8 -9 Trails.
Wenn sie 10% freigeben wollen, wird es also max. 1 Trail !!
Von den paar Trails gibts 2, die eigentlich keiner fährt, aber auch für mich verboten sind....

Sollte ein Trail freigegeben werden, würde es auf eine Abfahrt hinauslaufen, die ein 90-jähriger mit 10 Bier auf'm Rollator noch runterkommt.

Die 2m-Regel muß weg. Ganz. Ohne Kompromisse (außer gerechtfertigte Sperrungen um Hotspots, wo sich Lackschuh-Wanderer 50m um nen Parkplatz tummeln)!


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Februar 2014)

Heute auf Facebook Open Trail.
Bondes Friedensappell im Schwarzwald - aber an wen eigentlich?

Gestern wurde im Beisein von Minister Alexander Bonde ein sogenanntes Mountainbike-Handbuch vorgestellt, um die Möglichkeit, schmale Wege in Ausnahmefällen auch für Radfahrer freizugeben, bekannter zu machen. Diese Ausnahmen sind von vornherein auf max. 10% gedeckelt und müssen mit einem erheblichen Aufwand jeweils einzeln vor Ort beantragt, geprüft und genehmigt werden.
Weiter auf Open Trails..
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Februar 2014)

Ja, was mir immer noch fehlt ist die Angabe 10 % von was?
Da glauben ja tatsächlich welche, für jeden 10. Trail würde es dann eine Ausnahme geben.
Doch weit gefehlt.
10 % der Strecke der bisher als Mountainbike-Wege ausgewiesenen Forststraßen sind gemeint.
Also auch nicht des gesamten zur Verfügung stehenden Wegenetzes.
Der 10%-Kompromis ist kein solcher - sondern nur ein schlechter Witz, auf den vor allem die Öffentlichkeit reinfallen soll.


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber H. Bonde ist mir irgendwie unsymphatisch


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2014)

Fragen, die man liken und kommentieren kann bisher bei:
- Haibike auf Facebook
- Cube auf Facebook
- Ghost auf Facebook
- Vaude auf Facebook
- Corratec bei Facebook
- Magura bei Facebook
- Trek bei Facebook

*Und jetzt auch bei:*
- Magura aufFacebook <- sehr positives Statement bitte zahlreich und positiv kommentieren, damit die Branche merkt, dass es sich lohnt, sich für uns einzusetzen!


----------



## trail_desire (21. Februar 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ja, was mir immer noch fehlt ist die Angabe 10 % von was?
> Da glauben ja tatsächlich welche, für jeden 10. Trail würde es dann eine Ausnahme geben.
> Doch weit gefehlt.
> 10 % der Strecke der bisher als Mountainbike-Wege ausgewiesenen Forststraßen sind gemeint.
> ...



10 % von den Wählerstimmen......werden die grünen bei der nächsten Landtagswahl hoffentlich nur noch erhaschen.....


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Der Artikel war mehr oder weniger gleich auch in den Stuttgarter-Nachrichten erschienen. Was mich ärgert ist:
> 
> Ich  - ich spreche jetzt für die Mountainbiker - will gar keine ausgewiesenen Wege, egal, ob im Schwarzwald, der schwäbischen Alb  oder sonst wo, ich will einfach die Möglichkeit haben, LEGAL alle Wege gleichberechtigt mit anderen Erholungssuchenden benutzen zu dürfen!
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> ...




Mit Deinem Ärger bist Du nicht allein, aber leider verstehen nicht alle Biker und schon gar nicht alle Bürger, dass dieser "10%-Kompromiss" ein fauler Kompromiss ist. Die "ausgewiesenen Wege" sind ein Ghetto in die man die ungewünschten Biker stecken will. Deshalb ist es so wichtig, dass wir weiterhin an allen Ecken und Enden darauf hinweisen, auch wenn man es manchmal nicht mehr lesen kann.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (21. Februar 2014)

Weisst Du, Hockdrik, das mit den 10% ist doch nur eine Zahl, die einfach so in den Raum geworfen wurde, damit es so aussieht, als passiere etwas.
Ich oute mich: Ich war noch nie in einem Bikepark fahren, weil es mich gar  nicht interessiert. Ich möchte die Natur geniessen und da brauche ich keinen separaten Parcours. Im Gegenteil.
Wenn ich runterheizen wollte, würde ich in einen Bikepark gehen, denn da kommt mir kein Hund, Kind, oder anderer Biker entgegen und stört mich, meine technische Passage schön durchzufahren.

Ich glaube, die Zeit ist in BW noch nicht reif für die Novellierung des Paragrafen 37. Aber "stehter Tropfen höhlt den Stein" heißt es doch so schön ....

Aber noch etwas anderes:
Was mir jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit auffällt ist, dass aufgrund des aufgeweichten Zustands viele Trails eigentlich nicht fahrbar sind, aber dennoch durchgematscht wird. Schlecht für uns Biker, denn im Frühjahr sind die Wege dann erst mal unfahrbar schlecht und im Sommer schutzlos Regengüssen mit all den Begleiterscheiungen ausgesetzt. Abgesehen von der Negativpropaganda, die dann von den anderen Waldnutzern pauschaliert vertreten wird.
Und dann verzichte ich halt darauf und nehme die Spasseinbuße in Kauf und fahre dort nicht! - Um die Natur zu schonen.


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2014)

Das erholt sich doch sehr schnell. Ruckzuck ist wieder sehr viel zugewachsen. Bei uns zumindest....


----------



## waldwegflitzer (21. Februar 2014)

verglichen mit den Schäden durch die Nutzholzgewinnung wächst das recht schnell wieder zu. Es kommt auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit an. Man sollte dann bewußt durch die Mitte fahren um die Kule nicht noch zu verbreitern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (21. Februar 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Weisst Du, Hockdrik, das mit den 10% ist doch nur eine Zahl, die einfach so in den Raum geworfen wurde, damit es so aussieht, als passiere etwas.
> Ich oute mich: Ich war noch nie in einem Bikepark fahren, weil es mich gar  nicht interessiert. Ich möchte die Natur geniessen und da brauche ich keinen separaten Parcours. Im Gegenteil.
> Wenn ich runterheizen wollte, würde ich in einen Bikepark gehen, denn da kommt mir kein Hund, Kind, oder anderer Biker entgegen und stört mich, meine technische Passage schön durchzufahren.


 
Ich habe schon mehrfach einzelne Wanderer, Fußgänger, Familien im Bikepark auf den Linien gesehen. Brotzeit mitten auf der Strecke oder Abkürzung zum nächsten Wanderweg und das im steilen Gefälle eines Trails.

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad würde mich in unserem Gebiet Trail- und Wegpflege auch interessieren. Wir machen aber nichts um keine schlafenden Hunde zu wecken.
Inoffiziell lohnt nicht, weil das Waldgebiet zu überschaubar und die Frequentierung durch andere Waldbesucher zu hoch ist.


----------



## Stopelhopser (21. Februar 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Aber noch etwas anderes:
> Was mir jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit auffällt ist, dass aufgrund des aufgeweichten Zustands viele Trails eigentlich nicht fahrbar sind, aber dennoch durchgematscht wird. Schlecht für uns Biker, denn im Frühjahr sind die Wege dann erst mal unfahrbar schlecht und im Sommer schutzlos Regengüssen mit all den Begleiterscheiungen ausgesetzt. Abgesehen von der Negativpropaganda, die dann von den anderen Waldnutzern pauschaliert vertreten wird.
> Und dann verzichte ich halt darauf und nehme die Spasseinbuße in Kauf und fahre dort nicht! - Um die Natur zu schonen.


 
Absolut richtig, halte ich auch so.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2014)

Open Trails auf Facebook ist ganz dankbar, dass Minister Bonde so ein großes Herz für uns Biker hat:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/505945269527121


----------



## Athabaske (21. Februar 2014)

Es geht wohl nicht darum Biker-Ghettos zu schaffen, es geht darum die Biker-Kuh zu melken wo es dafür am attraktivsten ist. Es ist dasselbe Vorgehen wie bei der Beschränkung des Zugangs zu den Gewässern des Landes für Kajakfahrer oder Kanuten. Man schränkt die
Individualisten ein und erleichtert den Verleihern das Geschäft. Die Grünen sind somit tatsächlich die besseren Liberalen, Wirtschaftsförderung für kleine Teile der Bevölkerung zu Lasten der gesamten Bürgerschaft. Das ging, wie die Geschichte gezeigt hat, auch nicht dauerhaft gut und ließ sich nur begrenzt den Wählern als sinnvolle Politik verkaufen.

Grüne, macht so weiter, dann regieren bald flächendeckend die GroKos und wir ehemaligen Grünenwähler ärgern uns ein Geschwür an den Allerwertesten, Euch solange die Stange gehalten zu haben,


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Februar 2014)

An den 10%-Kompromis werden gerne Erwartungen geknüpft, die anhand der leicht zugänglichen Informationen bereits enttäuscht werden müssen.
Drucksache 15/3726


			
				Drucksache 15/3726 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wird angestrebt, Singletrail-Strecken auf bis zu 10% des gesamten MTB Wegenetzes im
> Schwarzwald auszuweisen. Aktuell sind von den ca. 8.500 km MTB-Wegen etwa 2,5% Singletrails.


Mountainbike-Handbuch


			
				Mountainbike-Handbuch schrieb:
			
		

> Die so genannte Zwei-Meter Regel in Paragraf 37 des Landeswaldgesetzes gilt auch für Privatwälder. In baden-württembergischen Wäldern stehen dadurch über 85.000 Kilometer Waldwege mit über zwei Metern Breite für das Radfahren zur Verfügung.


Tatsächlich ist damit der 10%-Kompromis erst einmal ein *1%-Kompromis*.

Aber das ist ja nicht alles.
Das gesamte Wegenetz in Baden-Württemberg umfasst ja nicht nur 85.000 km Forststraßen, sondern eben auch die schmaleren Wege.
Ganz unten angesetzt gibt es mindestens nochmal so viele Wege unter 2 Meter Breite.
Damit ist man schon unter *0,5 %*.

Es ist auch nicht so, dass 10% neue Wege ausgewiesen werden sollen, denn 2,5 % des Mountainbike-Wegenetzes sind ja schon "Singletrails".
Kurze Rechnung:
10 % von 8.500 km = 850 km
2,5 % von 8.500 km = 212,5 km
Neue Singletrails = 635,5 km
Damit kommen jetzt noch maximal 635,5 km dazu.
Das Macht einen Anteil der neuen Trails am sehr vorsichtig geschätzten Gesamtwegenetz von 170.000 km von maximal 0,37 %.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Februar 2014)

Nur so nebenbei:
Die neuen Singletrails sollen nur im Schwarzwald ausgewiesen werden. 
Der Rest Baden-Württembergs schaut also mit dem Ofenrohr dort hin.


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Februar 2014)

Aktuelle Pressemitteilung der DIMB

Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V.

PRESSEINFORMATION
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mountainbike-Handbuch ohne Mountainbiker

Die DIMB sieht viele Fragen und Ungereimtheiten

Stuttgart.- Gestern wurde im Beisein von Alexander Bonde, Minister für Ländlichen Raum und
Verbraucherschutz in Baden-Württemberg, ein sogenanntes „Mountainbike-Handbuch“ vorgestellt.
Damit sollen die Möglichkeiten, schmale Wege in Ausnahmefällen auch für Radfahrer freizugeben,
bekannt gemacht werden. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB)
zusammen mit dem Allgemeinen Deutsche Fahrrad-Club (ADFC) sowie dem Badischen und dem
Württembergischen Radsportverband seit letzten Jahr vehement für die Abschaffung der
sogenannten „2-Meter Regel“ in Baden-Württemberg protestiert und dazu in einer Online-Petition
fast 60.000 Unterschriften gesammelt hat, gewinnt die Veröffentlichung des „Mountainbike-
Handbuch“ an Brisanz.
Besonders pikant: Das neue Handbuch ist ohne Mitarbeit der eigentlichen Interessensgruppe,
nämlich der Mountainbiker, entstanden! Doch es gibt nach Ansicht der DIMB noch mehr
Ungereimtheiten. Dazu Heiko Mittelstädt, Sprecher und Koordinator der DIMB für Baden-
Württemberg: “Die in dem Handbuch angesprochenen Ausnahmen sind von vornherein auf
maximal 10 Prozent gedeckelt und müssen mit einem erheblichen Aufwand jeweils einzeln vor
Ort beantragt, geprüft und genehmigt werden. Wir halten das in der Praxis für vollkommen
unrealistisch!“
Bereits auf den ersten Seiten des Handbuchs wird zudem nach Auffassung der DIMB deutlich,
dass es um eine rein touristische Zielsetzung bei der Veröffentlichung geht. Das Buch richtet
sich also nicht an die einheimischen Biker, sondern nur an die Tourismus-Branche, die das
potentielle Trailparadies Schwarzwald bisher nur mit angezogener Handbremse bewerben
kann.
Die Aussage von Minister Bonde "Wir wollen keinen pauschalen Plan vorgeben,
Interessenkonflikte lassen sich am besten vor Ort lösen" klingt für die DIMB wie Hohn, wenn
man eben ein pauschales Verbot vorgibt und die Lösung vor Ort in einem komplizierten
Genehmigungsverfahren beschreibt. Der Aufwand für Genehmigungen ist dabei so hoch, das
kein ehrenamtliches Vereinsmitglied sich freiwillig diesem Verfahren unterwerfen wird. Ganz
davon abgesehen wer dann die Kosten für die Genehmigung und Beschilderung zu tragen hat.
So wird lediglich die Tourismusbranche bestimmen, wo neue Wege entstehen. Und das wird
nicht am Wohnort der Bevölkerung sein, sondern in touristisch attraktiven Regionen. Wer nicht
zufällig da wohnt wird weiterhin seinen Sport nicht legal ausüben können.
Die DIMB fragt sich außerdem, wieso die einheimischen Biker nicht zu Wort gekommen sind?
Weder die Radsportverbände, die DIMB noch der der ADFC wurden beteiligt. Die Forderung
nach einem neuen bürgerfreundlichen Waldgesetz wurde nie ernsthaft diskutiert. Die Position
wurde einfach als "nicht konsensfähig" hingestellt und damit das Anliegen von 30.000
einheimischen Petitenten übergangen. So bestimmt ein Konsortium aus Tourismus, Forst und
Wanderverbänden von oben herab über den Freizeitsport von vielen Tausend Einheimischen.
Heiko Mittelstädt: „Es stellt sich weiterhin die Frage, warum gerade Minister Bonde für dieses
Thema zuständig sein soll. Bonde ist Minister für Tourismus, Wald und Landwirtschaft. Kein
Wunder also, dass er sich nicht für die einheimischen Radfahrer interessiert. Bleibt die Frage,
ob sich überhaupt ein Ministerium für die Radfahrer interessiert. Vielleicht Fahrradminister
Hermann? Oder Sportminister Stoch? Und warum geht es hier eigentlich immer nur um den
Schwarzwald? Was ist mit dem Rest des Landes? Leben hier keine Bürger? Oder bringen die
einfach kein Geld?“
Das Positionspapier der DIMB, welches die Thematik schon vor Wochen aufgearbeitet hat und
die Lösungsvorschläge gegenüberstellt, ist online zum Download unter folgendem Link zu
finden:
http://dimb.de/images/stories/Redaktion/presse/w2mr/Paradies_oder_Sperrgebiet.pdf


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2014)

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die Pressemitteilung aufgenommen wird. Eigentlich müsste sie voll einschlagen, weil allein die Brisanz für die Presse attraktiv sein müsste.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch so oder so zu der schnellen Reaktion auf Bondes bodenlose Unverschämtheiten!


----------



## Grossvater (21. Februar 2014)

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ker.3b7f869f-93e3-4cf9-a667-a6bc74c812b8.html

Was da abläuft ist ja echt kaum zu fassen. Allein folgenden Absatz muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
...Ideal ist, wenn es einen Verein gibt, der eine Projektskizze macht, an die Gemeinde herantritt, mit den Waldeigentümern redet, eine Steuerungsgruppe bildet und zum Naturpark geht“, erläutert Ralf Roth. Der Naturpark ist wichtig, weil er Fördermittel der Europäischen Union und des Landes bereitstellen kann. Heraus kommen kann am Ende ein sogenannter „Singletrail“. 
Aha - da stell ich mir also mal so ne steuerungsgruppe mit lauter Fachleuten vor die wahrscheinlich jahrelang gackern bis sie dann endlich soweit sind ihr Ei zu legen. Und wenn wir alle Glück haben KANN am Ende sogar ein sogenannter ST rauskommen. Kann - ja Wahnsinn.
Mann, wer braucht denn DAS?? Mann könnte glatt meinen die Ham nix verstanden. Aber haben sie natürlich. Geht ja auch gar nicht darum.
Man will ja nur der breiten Masse vorgaukeln dass man auf unsere Belange eingeht. Und wenn wir dann mit dem Blödsinn nicht einverstanden sind stellt man uns natürlich wieder als Buhmänner hin. 

Und dann  wieder die Kommentare drunter. Au weia...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (21. Februar 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> ...
> ...Ideal ist, wenn es einen Verein gibt, der eine Projektskizze macht, an die Gemeinde herantritt, mit den Waldeigentümern redet, eine Steuerungsgruppe bildet und zum Naturpark geht“, erläutert Ralf Roth. Der Naturpark ist wichtig, weil er Fördermittel der Europäischen Union und des Landes bereitstellen kann. Heraus kommen kann am Ende ein sogenannter „Singletrail“. ...



Selbstverständlich ist es ideal, wenn Ehrenamtliche die Arbeit machen und die Touristiker dann nur noch Prospekte drucken und Gastwirte und Gemeinden die Hand aufhalten müssen...


----------



## Muckymu (21. Februar 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> ...Ideal ist, wenn es einen Verein gibt, der eine Projektskizze macht, an die Gemeinde herantritt, mit den Waldeigentümern redet, eine Steuerungsgruppe bildet und zum Naturpark geht“, erläutert Ralf Roth. Der Naturpark ist wichtig, weil er Fördermittel der Europäischen Union und des Landes bereitstellen kann.


Frage: Warum reden die da vom Naturpark?
Was, wenn da kein Naturpark ist, wo jemand einen Trail legalisiern möchte?

Kuriosum:
Die Eu fördert, wenn ich im Naturpark einen Trail Sonderfreigeben will, weil mir ein Gesetz ohne Substanz das Fahren verbietet.
Ohne die 2m Regel keine Sonderfreigabe, keinen Beamtenbeschäftigung, keine Beschilderung, keine Förderung.
Wird es langsam Zeit für den Bund der Steuerzahler und das Landesverfassungsgericht?


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Wird es langsam Zeit für den Bund der Steuerzahler (…)?



JA! 

Mt dem Rest warten wir bis nach dem Petitionsverfahren.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Februar 2014)

*"Wie, Herr Minister Bonde, können Sie Einvernehmen erwarten, wenn Sie die Radfahrer des Landes weiterhin für dumm verkaufen?"*
-> Teil II von "Ein Bonde mit Herz" heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook (Teil III folgt am frühen Nachmittag)

Bitte gerade jetzt noch mal auf allen Kanälen feuern, liken, teilen, kommentieren, Leserbriefe schreiben was das Zeug hält, damit auch die nicht-bikende Öffentlichkeit nicht denkt, dass jetzt ja alles gut und befriedet ist.

Allein die aktuellen Überschriften (Friedensangebot, Herz für Biker) wird dafür sorgen, dass selbst manch ein Biker denkt "Das ist ja nett von dem Bonde!"

Und andere werden bei solchen Aussagen wie "BaWü wird das Waldgesetz nicht ändern." glauben, dass die Petition gescheitert ist, schließlich hat der Minister gesagt, dass sich nichts ändert und der hat das ja schließlich zu entscheiden, oder? Hat er nicht! Aber dazu später mehr…


----------



## Magico80 (22. Februar 2014)

Was für ein abgelinktes Spiel die doch treiben. Und dann setzt der sich noch auf ein MTB (Welches mit Sicherheit extra in einem Polizeitransporter angekarrt wurde) und grinst doof in die Kamera. Ich hoffe daß die grüne Landesregierung bei der nächsten Wahl fett den Hosenboden versohlt bekommt und dann heulen sie wieder rum wie dei FDP wie das nur passieren konnte. Aber immer schön die Diäten erhöhen. 

Lasst uns jetzt mal gemäß des Leitfadens alle Gemeinden bombardieren mit Anträgen um Trails zu legalisieren. Jeder Treil soll da Beachtung finden.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Februar 2014)

Wir werden kaum Anträge stellen um was zu bekommen auf das wir ein Recht haben. Wär ja noch schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn jeder einzelne MTBler einen Antrag stellt, um hinter seinem Haus fahren zu dürfen, gibt das eine derartige Flut an Genehmigungsprüfungen und Verfahren, dann werden diese Berufsidioten mal ganz schnell auf die Idee kommen, daß die Idee mit den Ausnahmeregelungen ne ziemlich bescheuerte war.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Februar 2014)

Im Gegenteil, die werden dann ganz schnell ne PM rausgeben das das Programm (bei der Nachfrage!) ein voller Erfolg ist, weil ja endlich ein Verfahren etabliert ist mit dem die Wünsche der MTBler befriedigt werden können.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Februar 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Wenn jeder einzelne MTBler einen Antrag stellt, um hinter seinem Haus fahren zu dürfen, gibt das eine derartige Flut an Genehmigungsprüfungen und Verfahren, dann werden diese Berufsidioten mal ganz schnell auf die Idee kommen, daß die Idee mit den Ausnahmeregelungen ne ziemlich bescheuerte war.



Das Problem ist, das man nicht einfach als Biker einen Antrag stellen kann. Dazu sind die Einstiegshürden viel zu hoch.
Du musste erst eine Projektskizze anfertigen (mit Projektidee, Zielgruppe, Steckeninfo, Trägerschaft, Zeitplan, Konflikteinschätzung Grundbesitzer) und das ist nur für die Voranfrage. Wenn es dann konkret wird, hast du ein Detailkonzept auszuarbeiten mit Betreungsvertrag, Naturschutz, genaue Streckenplanung, Einbindung der Wanderverbände, digitaler Beschilderung, Streckenvermessung, Sicherheitsüberprüfung, ggf. Wegebau. etc.) Das muss* Alles *der *Antragsteller leisten.*
Siehe Ablaufplan im Handbuch Seite 29.
Dazu kommen dann noch die Kosten für Genehmigung, Beschilderung, ggf. Versicherung und Unterhalt der Strecke.

Der Naturpark, bzw die untere Forstbehörde hat dann nur noch die Aufgabe der Genehmigung.

Es reicht also bei weitem nicht einen freundlcihen Brief zu schreiben, ich hätte gern die 2km Trail hinter meinem Haus genehmigt. Die Hürden sind sogar so hoch, das im Prinzip nur ein professionelle Anbieter für Wegekonzepte, das leisten kann.

ciao heiko


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Februar 2014)

... und das alles nur, damit man auf einem vorhanden Weg, dessen einziges Vergehen ist, dass er keine 2 Meter breit ist, mit einem Fahrrad fahren darf. 

Frei nach Asterix: Habt Ihr römische Vorfahren?


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Februar 2014)

Von wo nach wo misst man da eigentlich?


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Februar 2014)

So, noch ein Beitrag bei Open Trails auf Facebook:
"Baden-Württemberg werde das Waldgesetz nicht ändern, sagt Minister Bonde (…)."

Der Verbots-Minister legt ein sehr fragwürdiges Demokratie-Verständnis an den Tag, wenn er sich auf diese Weise zu dem Ergebnis eines laufenden Verfahrens äußert.  

-> www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/506378836150431


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Februar 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Von wo nach wo misst man da eigentlich?



Ist eine der Unklarheiten im Rahmen der Regel, daher dürfte es auch schwer sein, die Regel selbst dann durchzusetzen, wenn man es versuchen würde.

Ebenso wenig ist geklärt, was man machen muss, wenn ein Weg schmal wird: 
- absteigen und schieben
- absteigen und tragen
- umdrehen


----------



## Athabaske (22. Februar 2014)

...Du sollst ja auch nicht messen, sondern laut Schwarzwaldminister Bonde, einfach nur die Forstautobahnen befahren um auf der sicheren Seite zu bleiben, und ansonsten frei nach SAV ein schlechtes Gewissen haben...


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Februar 2014)

Üblicher Weise wird bei Wegen vom Wegekörper oder lichter Weite gesprochen. Damit geben vernünftige Verordnungsgeber den Betroffenen sowie den Behörden schon vor, was sie sich gedacht haben.
Der Gesetzgeber in BaWü hat eine solche Konkretisierung nicht vorgenommen.
Nun könnte man sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass die Gerichte diese Unbestimmtheit klären könnten, denn nur den Gerichten steht die Auslegung unbestimmter Rechtsbegriffe zu.

Viel wahrscheinlicher ist jedoch, dass im Zweifel, wie gemessen werden muss, die Regelung als solche als zu unbestimmt angesehen werden muss, denn der Gesetzgeber hätte sich ja leicht an den gebräuchlichen Formulierungen orientieren können. So jedoch bleibt es beim Kaffeesatzlesen.

Nach Meinung der Behörden in BaWü gibt es jedoch ohnehin nur Forststraßen mit mind. 3,5 m Breite und alles andere sind schmale Wege unter 2 Metern Breite.


----------



## bodnsay (22. Februar 2014)

Weitere Zeitungsberichte.... Unter anderem bei der Welt... 
http://www.welt.de/regionales/stuttgart/article125047576/Radfahrer-wollen-mehr-Freiraum-im-Wald.html
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...ennen-mehr-Strecken-anlegen-_arid,248091.html
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/suedwestumschau/Kompromiss-fuer-Mountainbiker;art4319,2465992

Im gestrigen Südkurier auf Seite 10 war auch ein kurzer Nachrichtenartikel... Zitat daraus "Wer hat Vorfahrt im Wald? Ein neues Handbuch soll nun aufzeigen, wo Mountainbiker sich im Gelände austoben können, ohne andere Waldnutzer zu stören.... "... Ich kommentiere das mal nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodnsay (22. Februar 2014)

Und noch mehr. Sorry, wenn da ein Doppelpost mit dabei ist.... Interessant ist vor allem der BZ-Artikel...
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/wie-man-in-den-wald-ruft--81063113.html
http://www.focus.de/regional/baden-...biker-und-wanderer-versoehnen_id_3630135.html


----------



## Athabaske (22. Februar 2014)

Kommentiert bitte diese Artikel oder schickt noch besser Leserbriefe an die jeweiligen Redaktionen!

Bin da gerade ebenfalls daran...


----------



## TTT (22. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> So, noch ein Beitrag bei Open Trails auf Facebook:
> "Baden-Württemberg werde das Waldgesetz nicht ändern, sagt Minister Bonde (…)."
> 
> Der Verbots-Minister legt ein sehr fragwürdiges Demokratie-Verständnis an den Tag, wenn er sich auf diese Weise zu dem Ergebnis eines laufenden Verfahrens äußert.
> ...


 
Ist das nicht ein Fall für den Verfassungsschutz, wenn sich ein Minister mehrfach öffentlich so äußert, daß Ihm die demokratischen Regeln am Arsch vorbei gehen?


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Februar 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Fall für den Verfassungsschutz, wenn sich ein Minister mehrfach öffentlich so äußert, daß Ihm die demokratischen Regeln am Arsch vorbei gehen?



Für den Verfassungschutz fehlt wohl noch ne ganze Menge. Es würde schon ausreichen, wenn die Presse und die öffentliche Meinung das entsprechen verurteilt. Es sind da schon aus weit weniger wichtigen Gründen Minister gegangen. Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich erstaunt das er sich noch im Amt hält.

.


----------



## TTT (22. Februar 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Für den Verfassungschutz fehlt da noch ne ganze Menge. Es würde schon ausreichen, wenn die Presse und die öffentliche Meinung das entsprechen verurteilt. Es sind da schon aus weit weniger wichtigen Gründen Minister gegangen. Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich erstaunt das er sich noch im Amt hält.


Ist mir ja auch klar, wollte nur mal ein wenig provokant in die Richtung weisen. Vielleicht ist ja die Presse und Öffentlichkeit der bessere Verfassungsschutz.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Februar 2014)

Ich bringe es hier nochmal.
Bitte bei diesen überregionalen Zeitungenkommentieren soweit noch nicht schon gemacht. Darauf hinweisen das das Verbot es in BaWü einzigartig ist. Das bringt den Druck von aussen

http://www.welt.de/regionales/stuttgart/article125047576/Radfahrer-wollen-mehr-Freiraum-im-Wald.html

http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...ennen-mehr-Strecken-anlegen-_arid,248091.html
(Nicht online mgl. Aber als Mail, Leserbrief)

http://www.focus.de/regional/baden-...biker-und-wanderer-versoehnen_id_3630135.html


----------



## Traufradler (22. Februar 2014)

Unglaublich was Herr Bonde sich da heraus nimmt! Wer das Parlament bevormunden will, kann nicht Demokrat genannt werden!!!

Hier noch was zu Wegekosten, die bei dem von Minister Bonde propagierten Handbuch aufkommen können.
Bei uns vor/an/auf der Alb wurde nach langer Zeit ein neuer Wanderweg, der sog. Ströhmfeldweg, wieder neu "angelegt" und beschildert. Insgesamt 22,5km von Metzingen nach Neuffen. Laut Zeitungsbericht der Südwestpresse und den Zuständigen hat das *100.000€* gekostet!!!!

http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales...wischen-Wein-Jusi-und-Neuffen;art5660,2395438

*Das macht 4444€ pro Kilometer oder 4,44€ pro Meter!!!!*

Der Ermsgau des Schwäbischen Albvereins wurde dafür mit 22.416 € bezuschusst:
_· Gustav-Strömfeld-Weg: Eine Reise durch die Geschichte der Landschaft, Schwäbischer Albverein, Ermsgau, 22 416 Euro_

Selber hat der SAV noch *3000h ehrenamtliche Stunden *reingesteckt:
http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/metzingen/Hinweis-auf-gelbem-Grund;art5660,2421208

Es wurde für die 100.000€ auch eine Brücke gebaut, damit ein Bach gequert werden konnte, der vorher gar nicht auf der ursprünglichen Strecke lag! Der Weg zur Brücke musste ja auch neu angelegt werden. 
_Dieser Weg musste jetzt vor allem auf Metzinger Markung in seiner Streckenführung maßgeblich geändert werden, um die Anerkennung als geförderter und zertifizierter Wanderweg im Biosphärengebiet Schwäbische Alb zu erhalten. Hier haben sich die ehrenamtlichen Helfer der Metzinger Ortsgruppe in unzähligen Stunden eingebracht. Mit neuen Informationstafeln und Wegweisern, mit einer Brücke über den Stauferbach wurde viel Neues geschaffen._
Mit Naturschutz hat das nicht viel zu tun. Desweiteren wurde richtig viele Schilder aufgestellt. 
Unglaublich!

Der Aufwand dürfte für die dann legalen MTB-Strecken im Schwarzwald ähnlich sein.
Wenn im Schwarzwald nun die genannten 850km Singletrails legalisiert werden sollen, wie Minister Bonde "verspricht", auch zurück gebaut werden sollen, kommen da doch ein paar Teuros + unzählige Stunden Arbeit zusammen:
850km x 4444€/km = *3.777.400€!!! * Nur für den Schwarzwald! Und nur 10% des Wegenetzes für MTBler!
Wer soll das bezahlen??
Die Gemeinden und Vereine?? Der Steuerzahler?? Die Ehrenamtlichen??

Und das alles für Wege, die bereits existieren!

Übrigens wird hier an der Alb um Metzingen/Bad Urach in letzter Zeit massiv in den Wandertourismus investiert: Premiumwanderweg Ströhmfeldweg, badurach-grafensteigen,....
Mittlerweile ist da etwas mehr los als früher, aber immer noch richtig wenig. Und wenn, dann konzentriert sich alles um die Parkplätze.
Heute nachmittag habe ich auf anderen Wegen hier in der Gegend keinen! Wanderer getroffen! Kann also keine Konflikte" gegeben haben.

Gruß
Traufradler


----------



## Athabaske (22. Februar 2014)

...klar, der einzige Konflikt ist der Interessenkonflikt des Herrn Ministers - der ist nur noch beschäftigt seine Schäfchen ins Trockene zu bekommen, da kann er sich nicht allzu sehr um die Landesverfassung oder das Prinzip der Gewaltenteilung scheren!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Februar 2014)

Bondes 10%-Kompromiss wird auch von den Wanderern abgelehnt.Und zwar selbst von den Wanderern, die ihn eigentlich mittragen sollen.-> Beitrag auf Open Trails bei Facebook von heute früh

Und hier wird gerade mit der Grünen Fraktion im Landtag diskutiert:
- https://www.facebook.com/grueneland...al_comments=1&ref=notif&notif_t=share_comment
- https://www.facebook.com/grueneland...comment_id=5342358&offset=0&total_comments=10

Bitte sachlich mitdiskutieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. Februar 2014)

Und weiter gehts:

*Wir dürfen jetzt auch direkt bei Alexander Bonde auf Facebook kommentieren!*

Aber bitte keinen Shitstorm! Stürmen darf es, aber macht einen "Mit Sachlichen Argumente an die Wand kommentiert"-Sturm draus, OK?

-> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/506859109435737
bzw. *direkt zum zum Minister hierlang* https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10202815823624020&id=91435008930&stream_ref=10


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts:
> 
> *Wir dürfen jetzt auch direkt bei Alexander Bonde auf Facebook kommentieren!*
> 
> ...




Der Beitrag auf der FB Seite von Bonde wurde gegen 14:20Uhr deaktiviert. Es gingen bis dato ca 15 gute Kommentare dort ein.
Den Filmbeitrag, den er auf seiner Seite verlinked hatte ist von TV-Südbaden und kann hier angesehen werden.
http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/mediathek/video/hinterzarten-kompromiss-im-mountainbike-streit/


----------



## keroson (23. Februar 2014)

Ich hab noch ein Bildschirmfoto 
Der Typ ist ja ober Panne


----------



## keroson (23. Februar 2014)

BTW: "Die Interessen aller Waldnutzer ernst nehme..." und dann den Beitrag löschen... schlech, schlechter, Bonde...


----------



## freigeist (23. Februar 2014)

ich fand die kommentare auch sehr sachlich, weshalb er nun das ganze deaktiviert hat?! beleidigte leberwurst? 

und im endeffekt geht es doch nur ums radfahren und nicht um drogenhandel, prostituition, mord und totschlag(!) 
das daraus immer solch kriminalisierung gemacht werden muss (zb. Enos, 2m regel etc. ) erschliesst sich mir in keinster weise.

ja, als gäbe es auf dem planeten keiner anderen nöte und sorgen...


----------



## Athabaske (23. Februar 2014)

Alexander Bonde ist im übrigen auch per Twitter "erreichbar".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (23. Februar 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> ja, als gäbe es auf dem planeten keiner anderen nöte und sorgen...


Ja gibt es denn etwas vergleichbar existenzelles, schlimmes?


----------



## freigeist (23. Februar 2014)

nein, natürlich nicht.
unsere politiker sollen ruhig ihre kräfte bündeln und sich um (uns) die biker kümmern. der abschaum der zivilbevölkerung.. umweltverschmutzer und zerstörer, der flora und fauna.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (23. Februar 2014)

Bonde Bonde nicht das er noch über
uns Bikern stolpert ...


----------



## keroson (23. Februar 2014)

EIn Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte... oder so


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

es wurden am Wochenende auch von Nicht-Bikern einige Leserbriefe für das Anliegen der Biker geschrieben.
Da diese nicht immer online erscheinen und wir nicht alle Tageszeitungen, Regional- und Lokalausgaben im Blick haben können, sind wir dringend darauf angewiesen, dass Ihr uns die Leserbriefe als Scan, Foto oder Link zusendet. Gerne hier im Forum, als PM an mich oder auch gerne direkt an Open Trails bei Facebook.

Auch Hinweise auf Online-Berichte oder sowas wie den Post von Bonde auf seiner eigenen Facebook-Seite sind für uns sehr wichtig, weil wir so das komplett Bild haben und möglichst schnell reagieren können.

Aus dem Sceenshot von oben können wir so z.B. diesen Beitrag machen, der schön verdeutlicht, wie verlogen die ganze Sache ist:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/507271556061159
(@keroson: vielen Dank für den Screenshot!!!  )


Herzlichen Grüße und eine schöne Woche zusammen!
Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2014)

Bonde twittert übrigens noch (https://twitter.com/alexbonde) 
und die Landesregierung retweetet fleißig -> https://twitter.com/RegierungBW

Bitte auch hier den Dialog aufnehmen (reply + retweeten! ...solange er die Tweets noch nicht gelöscht hat 

Vielleicht merkt dann auch die Landesregierung, dass ihr Minister ein Regierungs-schädliches Kommunikations-Verhalten an den Tag legt.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2014)

Falls jemand den Kaffee jetzt endgültig auf hat und seinen Landtagsabgeordneten auf das Thema ansprechen will, findet man eine Lister der Landtagsabgeordneten inkl. Angabe des Wahlkreises hier:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/3000/15_3410_D.pdf

Aber bitte sachlich bleiben, DAS sind die Jungs und Mädels die am Ende im Landtag darüber entscheiden, wie es mit der 2-Meter-Regel weitergeht und DIE müssen verstehen, dass wir nicht alle jugendliche Rowdies sind, die diesen Sommer der einen und nächsten Sommer einer anderen Trendsportart frönen, sondern u.a. Familienväter, Rentner, Frauen und Männer aller Alters- und Einkommensklassen, Sportler, Trainer, u.a. auch Wanderer sowie Naturschützer etc. sind. Schreibt das also ruhig dazu: ich als Vater, ich als Ratsherr meiner Gemeinde, ich als Lehrer, ich als Betreuer einer Jugendgruppe sehe mit Sorge, wie hier mit dem Anliegen der Bürger umgegangen wird... etc.

Denn die Sorge, ob das Thema (und Politik allgemein) bei Bonde in guten Händen ist, kann man schon äußern. 
Dazu die ganzen Argumente, die wir hier seit Monaten wenden.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2014)

http://www.bo.de/nachrichten/nachrichten-regional/auf-singletrails-durch-den-wald


"Die Mountainbiker jubeln über die Wende im Schwarzwald. Sie sehen einen Durchbruch. »Das ist ein guter Anfang«, lobte der ehemalige Skirennläufer Egon Hirt, der in Titisee-Neustadt ein Sportfachgeschäft auch für Mountainbiker und einen Verleihservice für Elektrobikes betreibt, »solche Angebote sprechen die ambitioniert radelnden Gruppen an, die das Geld in die Kasse der Tourismusbranche bringen.«"

Kann mal einer Titiseer-Mitleser Herrn Hirt klar machen, dass es nicht nur Touristen, sondern auch einheimische Bker gibt und dass gerade die ambitionierten Biker keine Lust haben, auf die immer gleichen max. 10% der Wege beschränkt zu sein. Kann ihm weiterhin bitte jemand darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es erstmal die Bereitschaft vor Ort geben muss, Ausnahmen auch zuzulassen, sonst werden es noch nicht mal 10% und gerade von der Schwarzwaldverein-Ortsgruppe in Titisee gibt es bereits Gegenwind -> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/506750112779970

Kontakt zu Egon Hirt: www.ski-hirt.de

Aber bitte auch hier sachlich argumentieren und am besten vor Ort in das Geschäft gehen, statt Online-Kommunikation!


----------



## keroson (24. Februar 2014)

Dazu muss man wissen, dass Herr Hirt den Großteil seines Geldes mitlerweile mit den Touris verdiehnt. Er hat da oben quasi ein monopol beim E-Bike verleih und bei Mountainbikes soll das sicher auch so werden. Die E-Bikes least er dann an die Tourismus GmbH... Vetterleswirtschaft halt...


----------



## Stopelhopser (24. Februar 2014)

In der "Zeitung zum Sonntag" war auch ein Artikel drin. Das ist ein Ableger der Badischen Zeitung.
Leider nur als pdf Exemplar - die entsprechende Seite 8 "Minus zehn Prozent".

Bonde behauptet darin, das die DIMB (oder wer auch immer) nie auf ihn zugegangen ist. "Eine Rückmeldung hat es aber nie gegeben"

http://img.der-sonntag.de/dso-epaper/pdf/DS_mue_23.02.2014.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (24. Februar 2014)

... hier ausgeschnitten:


----------



## bodnsay (24. Februar 2014)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... hier ausgeschnitten:


Das ist echt frech, wie das überall so dargestellt wird, als sei das MTB-Handbuch ein Ergebnis der Petition.


----------



## Athabaske (24. Februar 2014)

...und diese Verbindung hat immer mehr Erfolg, wie man am Artikel in der Bike sieht...


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> In der "Zeitung zum Sonntag" war auch ein Artikel drin. Das ist ein Ableger der Badischen Zeitung.
> Leider nur als pdf Exemplar - die entsprechende Seite 8 "Minus zehn Prozent".
> 
> Bonde behauptet darin, das die DIMB (oder wer auch immer) nie auf ihn zugegangen ist. "Eine Rückmeldung hat es aber nie gegeben"
> ...




Danke, bereits als Facebook-Beitrag hier aufgegriffen und richtig gestellt:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/507271556061159


----------



## Stopelhopser (24. Februar 2014)

Bin halt auch kein facebooker....
Hier vielleicht sogar ein Fehler.

Aber schon schön sichtbar, wie Politik "funzt" (wie es Bonde sagen würde..)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und diese Verbindung hat immer mehr Erfolg, wie man am Artikel in der Bike sieht...


Wie? Die Bike schreibt dazu Blödsinn? Das ist dann aber echt ein Armutszeugnis für die Bike oder aber auch für die DIMB, wenn nicht mal die Ureigensten Magazine im ureigensten Interesse schreiben sondern sogar falsch.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2014)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... hier ausgeschnitten:



Wenn ich das lese, dreht's mir den Magen um!!!!!!


----------



## Athabaske (24. Februar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wie? Die Bike schreibt dazu Blödsinn? Das ist dann aber echt ein Armutszeugnis für die Bike oder aber auch für die DIMB, wenn nicht mal die Ureigensten Magazine im ureigensten Interesse schreiben sondern sogar falsch.


Sorry, nicht die Bike, das Mountainbikemagazin:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-stattdessen-ausnahmeregelungen.1042856.2.htm

Die Magazine sind keine Vereinszeitschriften der DIMB...


----------



## Aldar (24. Februar 2014)

naja da steht aber nix von das es das ergebnis der petition ist... der artikel ist eigentlich nur info ohne wertung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (24. Februar 2014)

> Laut Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde soll die 2-Meter-Regel in baden-württembergischen Wäldern nicht angetastet werden. Stattdessen präsentierte der Minister ein sogenanntes Mountainbike-Handbuch.


...steht da, und das eine hat mit dem anderen absolut nichts zu tun, auch wenn Schwarzwaldminister Bonde das so darstellt. Wird es nun nach den Tageszeitungen auch in den Mountainbikemagazinen in den Zusammenhang gebracht, dann setzt es sich letztlich irgendwann auch so in den Köpfen fest.

Im übrigen begeht der Minister Bonde mehr oder weniger eine Amtsanmassung, wenn er verbreiten lässt, die 2-Meter-Regelung würde nicht angetastet. Der Petitionsausschuss ist eine Institution des Landtags und damit weder Weisungsempfänger aus einem Ministerium, noch abhängig von der privaten Meinung eines Ministers!


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ..dann setzt es sich letztlich irgendwann auch so in den Köpfen fest.


DAS will er doch. Nichts anderes.


----------



## Athabaske (24. Februar 2014)

...und darum ist jedes weitere Mal, bei dem dieser Zusammenhang pupliziert wird, so gefährlich!


----------



## Aldar (24. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Im übrigen begeht der Minister Bonde mehr oder weniger eine Amtsanmassung, wenn er verbreiten lässt, die 2-Meter-Regelung würde nicht angetastet. Der Petitionsausschuss ist eine Institution des Landtags und damit weder Weisungsempfänger aus einem Ministerium, noch abhängig von der privaten Meinung eines Ministers!


 
also ohne euch die hoffnung nehmen zu wollen, aber wahrscheinlich weiß der Bonde das treue parteivolk und das der Koalition im LT hinter sich ( fraktionszwang und so ) was zu ( wahrscheinlich ) folgenden ergebnis führen wird : Der Ausschuss für umwelt blabla (oder wie auch immer er heisst) lehnt die petition mit den stimmen der Regierungsparteien ab und schließt sich den ausführungen der/des minister/s an ... und deshalb bringt er solche sprüche

aufstecken ist trotzdem nicht , es geschehen immer noch zeichen und wunder ( siehe Hessen)


----------



## Mountain77 (24. Februar 2014)

Aldar schrieb:


> aufstecken ist trotzdem nicht , es geschehen immer noch zeichen und wunder ( siehe Hessen)


 
Nur das der Hessen Thread mit 130 Seiten auskommt und hier noch lange kein Ende in Sicht ist! :-(
Drücke euch in BW aber weiterhin die Daumen.


----------



## Athabaske (24. Februar 2014)

Aldar schrieb:


> also ohne euch die hoffnung nehmen zu wollen, aber wahrscheinlich weiß der Bonde das treue parteivolk und das der Koalition im LT hinter sich ( fraktionszwang und so ) was zu ( wahrscheinlich ) folgenden ergebnis führen wird : Der Ausschuss für umwelt blabla (oder wie auch immer er heisst) lehnt die petition mit den stimmen der Regierungsparteien ab und schließt sich den ausführungen der/des minister/s an ... und deshalb bringt er solche sprüche
> 
> aufstecken ist trotzdem nicht , es geschehen immer noch zeichen und wunder ( siehe Hessen)


...nicht blabla, sondern der Petitionsausschuss. Minister Bonde hat kein Landtagsmandat, also formell keinen Einfluss auf die Fraktion. Alles andere wäre ein Wiederspruch zur Gewaltenteilung und dann könnte ein Minister auch den Richtern des Landes anweisen, wie sie urteilen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (24. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...nicht blabla, sondern der Petitionsausschuss. Minister Bonde hat kein Landtagsmandat, also formell keinen Einfluss auf die Fraktion. Alles andere wäre ein Wiederspruch zur Gewaltenteilung und dann könnte ein Minister auch den Richtern des Landes anweisen, wie sie urteilen sollen...


...petitionen werden in den ausschüssen ,wo wahrscheinlich aus jeder partei einer drinnen hockt , behandelt in diesem fall wohl im ausschuss für forsten oder was auch immer. 
mit viel glück oder falls die petition als wichtig genug erachtet wird , wird sie in öffentlicher sitzung von allen abgeordneten behandelt und bloß weil der der Bonde kein Landtagsmandat hat glaubst du er hat keinen einfluss auf die Abgeordneten? frag dich doch mal wieso die alle gleichlautende textbausteine zum antworten haben...ich sags dir weil alle in seinem ministerium um bewertung und antworthilfe bitten. Falls nicht extra vom ministerium eine argumentationshilfe an alle abegeordneten der partei/koalition gegangen ist.

zumindest ist das hier in bayern so wo ich als kleines licht in der ministerialbürokratie einen blick erhasche


----------



## Athabaske (24. Februar 2014)

nein!

Petitionsausschuß LT BaWü

Die Textbausteine stammen vom Parteikollegen Reinhold Pix, nicht vom Minister Bonde, so genau sollte man bleiben!


----------



## Aldar (24. Februar 2014)

letzter versuch :
der petitionsausschuß verweisst an der zuständigen ausschuß , der behandelt das dann , liefert dann das ergebnis , der petitionsausschuß schließt sich dem votum an , das der übliche gang der dinge.
und wo hat der pix seine textbausteine her? wahrscheinlich nicht vom bonde direkt aber gut möglich aus der zuständigen fachabteilung aus seinem ministerium


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2014)

Bonde wird seine Fäden schon ziehen...das glaube ich auch.
Er versteht es jedenfalls, meine Stimmung in den Keller zu drücken...und provoziert durch seine Aktionen nur aggressive Komentare...

Muß nun abschalten + biken gehen, illegal versteht sich!


----------



## TTT (24. Februar 2014)

Laßt ihn doch machen! Wir verweisen immer wieder auf die Fakten, belegen, daß er lügt, prangern sein fehlendes Demokratieverständnis an...
Wenn in den Köpfen hängen bleiben kann, die Petition sei gescheitert, bleiben in der Öffentichkeit auch seine Verfehlungen hängen... Irgendwann sind dann eben auch mal die Parteigenossen genervt!


----------



## waldwegflitzer (24. Februar 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Laßt ihn doch machen! Wir verweisen immer wieder auf die Fakten, belegen, daß er lügt, prangern sein fehlendes Demokratieverständnis an...
> Wenn in den Köpfen hängen bleiben kann, die Petition sei gescheitert, bleiben in der Öffentichkeit auch seine Verfehlungen hängen... Irgendwann sind dann eben auch mal die Parteigenossen genervt!


 
Ich glaube, das ist der beste Weg. Wir versuchen der Öffentlichkeit aufzuzeigen, dass dieser Weg nicht der richtige ist (erst auf allen Wegen verbieten und dann 10% wieder mit bürokratischen Hürden öffnen lassen).
Aber: Die Öffentlichkeit lässt sich leider nicht mit Details und Hintergründen beeindrucken, sondern durch massive Lobbyarbeit und einfache Parolen. Eine richtig starke Lobby für Biker gibt es (fast) nicht.

Vielleicht ist es auch ein Kompromiss, den wir für unsere Arbeit nutzen sollten um dennoch das Ziel - Abschaffung der 2m-Regelung - nicht aus den Augen verlieren dürfen. Bin da Hin- und hergerissen. In der Politik werden Fakten durch die Kleine-Schrittchen-Methode geschaffen, durch Randbedingungen, die erst im Hintergrund still und heimlich erschaffen werden und dann eine Entscheidung quasi herbeizwingen, weil sie "naheliegend" oder "sinnvoll" oder "nachhaltig" ist. Der richtige Politiker verkauft das dann als "alternativlos" und mit simpler Logik.


----------



## Grossvater (24. Februar 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> ...Eine richtig starke Lobby für Biker gibt es (fast) nicht...


Und genau das ärgert mich schon auch an der ganzen Geschichte. Wo sind denn die ganzen Hersteller denen wir ihre teuren Bikes abkaufen? Immer ausgefallenere Technik, Dämpfer, Gabeln bis hin zur versenkbaren sattelstütze etc. etc. Das treibt doch die Gewinne. Nur zum Waldweg bolzen braucht das ja keiner. Da reicht doch n hardtail mit starrgabel. Dazu hätten paar Ersatzteile gereicht und unsere alten Hobel aus den 90ern könnten wir heut noch fahren.

Die komplette Industrie lebt aus meiner Sicht vom "Trail". Ebenso die Touri Branche. Selbst wenn die insgeheim nur bock drauf haben ihre elektromopeds an zahlungskräftige Pensionäre zu vermieten wird über all auf jeder Homepage mit Bildern von uns abseits der Autobahnen geworben. 

Find ich schon äußerst dünn was da an Unterstützung kommt.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Februar 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Und genau das ärgert mich schon auch an der ganzen Geschichte. Wo sind denn die ganzen Hersteller denen wir ihre teuren Bikes abkaufen?



Wir haben kürzlich dazu aufgerufen, das die Biker "Ihre" Hersteller anfragen. Wie hat dein Hersteller auf deine Anfrage reagiert?
Einige Unterstützer haben wir auf unserer Unterstüzterliste aufgeführt.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/unterstuetzer

Aber ohne das Ihr alle nachhakt geht leider nichts.


----------



## bodnsay (24. Februar 2014)

Im Südkurier war heute auf Seite 7 ein Artikel (Baden-Württemberg). In meinen Augen ziemlich schlecht recherchiert (über 60000 Unterschriften bei der Petition) und wie es aussieht komplett auf der Linie von Bonde. Da ist ein Satz drin Zitat "Bonde will, dass die Mountainbiker ihren Widerstand aufgeben und sich am Ausbau der Singletrails beteiligen."

Online habe ich den Artikel leider noch nicht gefunden und die Zeitung war nicht meine.. Vielleicht hat noch jemand die Zeitung wo rumliegen.

EDIT: Ähnlicher Artiikel auf anderer Seite. Die Überschrift war aber anders. Und der Hr. Hirt war auch nicht erwähnt. Aber ähnlicher Inhalt... 
http://www.bo.de/nachrichten/nachrichten-regional/auf-singletrails-durch-den-wald


----------



## Athabaske (24. Februar 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Laßt ihn doch machen! Wir verweisen immer wieder auf die Fakten, belegen, daß er lügt, prangern sein fehlendes Demokratieverständnis an...
> Wenn in den Köpfen hängen bleiben kann, die Petition sei gescheitert, bleiben in der Öffentichkeit auch seine Verfehlungen hängen... Irgendwann sind dann eben auch mal die Parteigenossen genervt!


..ich habe bei den jüngsten Äußerungen auf FB durchaus den Eindruck, dass die Grüne Fraktion genervt ist, das Vornewegpreschen des Ministers erklären zu müssen. Vermutlich muss man im Kontakt mit Politikern viel mehr auf die Zwischentöne und das was nicht gesagt wird hören. Auch wenn dieses Herumlavieren absolut nervig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (25. Februar 2014)

"_Bonde forderte die Mountainbiker auf, ihren Widerstand aufzugeben und sich am Ausbau der Singletrails zu beteiligen. Er versprach eine großzügige Praxis bei der Handhabung von gezielten Ausnahmegenehmigungen. Der Forst bremste allzu große Hoffnungen. »Wir werden nicht beliebig viele neue Wege anlegen können«, sagte Forstpräsident Meinrad Joos_."
Immer wieder erstaunlich wie bescheuert das klingt.....ich versprech euch mal ein Bonbon und dann haltet mal schön still. Derweil der Forstpräsident(Präsident.....wie das schon klingt) schon dementiert, daß das nicht geht. Kapiert haben beide nicht. Wir wollen ja gar keine neuen Wege.
_"Die neuen Singletrails sollen nicht gleichmäßig über den ganzen Schwarzwald verteilt werden. Es werde Schwerpunkte und Einzellösungen geben, sagte Naturparkgeschäftsführer Roland Schöttle. Außerdem reiche das Geld nicht, um alle Wünsche zu erfüllen." _
Ja, Ja man denkt nur an den Tourismus, schließlich muß ja wieder etwas Geld reinkommen wenn man es vorher rauswirft....dabei gäbe es ja eine Lösung die nix kostet. Ok, stimmt nicht ganz. Ein Gesetz das unsinnig vor 18 Jahren verfasst worden ist muß geändert werden. Das kostet Arbeitszeit in den hochbezalten Ämtern. Aber immer noch weniger als ein neu angelegter Premiummbikewanderweg der auch mit e-Bikes befahren werden kann.
_"Die Mountainbiker jubeln über die Wende im Schwarzwald._"
Und der Rest von BW? Her Bonde hat das Thema verfehlt....setzen Sechs! Hier zeigt sich deutlich daß nur der Tourismus gestärkt werden soll.
Die Menschen , sprich die einheimischen Biker im Rest des Landes kucken in die Röhre. Schön zu wissen, daß wir dem Herren Minister so scheißegal sind. Genau so sollte ein Volksvertreter sein. Er ist halt befangen wenn man so schöne Präsente bekommt wie hier beim Landesjägertag in Uhingen http://www.landesjagdverband.de/?dispatch=43&24=70&34=504075&44=500021&72=504075
Vielleicht sollte man mal genauer schauen welche Befangenheiten da sonst noch so bestehen.


----------



## Grossvater (25. Februar 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wir haben kürzlich dazu aufgerufen, das die Biker "Ihre" Hersteller anfragen. Wie hat dein Hersteller auf deine Anfrage reagiert?
> Einige Unterstützer haben wir auf unserer Unterstüzterliste aufgeführt.
> http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/unterstuetzer
> 
> Aber ohne das Ihr alle nachhakt geht leider nichts.



OK - fairer Einwand ;-)   Musste mich jetzt erstmal durch die Links klicken wo da was schon gelaufen ist.   Also "meine" Hersteller sind Specialized und Stevens. Soweit ichs gesehn hab ist dazu noch nichts gepostet. Somit kann ichs ja mal als ToDo mitnehmen ;-)  Allerdings gehts bei mir nicht über Facebook (gibt kein Grossvater-Account dort ;-)


----------



## Traufradler (25. Februar 2014)

In dem Open Trails Post von heute ist noch ein sehr interessanter link gekommen (hab selbst kein FB, muss daher hier kommentieren):

http://www.naturpark-suedschwarzwald.de/naturpark/aktuelles/arbeitsbericht-mountainbike-befragung

Zeitgleich mit Bondes Schwarzwaldhandbuch ist auch diese Studie erschienen, an der ebenfalls die Uni Freiburg, Professur für Forst und Umweltpolitik, die gleiche wie beim Handbuch mitgearbeitet hat, erschienen. Im Literaturverzeichnis wird sogar das Handbuch erwähnt!
Es wurden an Hotspots auf breiten Wegen als auch auf Singletrails Befragungen an Wanderern und MTBlern durchgeführt. 

Meine Quintessenz daraus: im Großen und Ganzen versteht man sich, schwarze Schafe auf beiden Seiten gibt es immer... 

Auch auf den 3 beobachteten illegalen Singletrails fühlten sich Wanderer mit über 80% gar nicht oder etwas von Bikern gestört. Nur an einem Spot (Kandelhöhenweg, kenne ich nicht, müssen aber Erwartungshalteungen aufeinander treffen) lag die Quote bei 12% für ziemlich gestört.

Der MTBLer fährt überwiegend von zu Hause aus, auch im Schwarzwald:
_Die Hälfte (49 %) aller Mountainbiker starten ihre Tour in einem Umkreis von 10 km ihres
Wohnortes und 80 % suchen Ausgangspunkte ihrer MTB-Touren in einem Umkreis von 30
km um den Wohnort auf. Die schmalen Wege werden überwiegend von Mountainbikern aus
der näheren Umgebung genutzt. Fast zwei Drittel (64 %) der dort Befragten hatten einen
Anfahrtsweg von unter 10 km_
Daraus lässt sich folgern, dass nur 20% der Biker von weiter her (über 30km) kommen, also im besten Fall Touristen sind! Und dafür wird so ein großer TamTam mit dem Handbuch gemacht!?!
Die Studie geht auch auf die Forderungen von uns Bikern und der DIMB ein, zwar nicht explizit erwähnt, dass es auf ein Miteinander, Gegenseitigkeit und auf Respekt ankommt.

Gefühlt dürfte die Situation in anderen Regionen in BaWü noch entspannter, mit noch weniger Konfliktpotenzial als in der Studie dargestellt, sein.

Aber wieso wird der örtliche Biker im Rest von BaWü überhaupt nicht von Herrn Bonde berücksichtigt? 
Ich will nicht erst 1-2 Stunden mit dem Auto in den Schwarzwald fahren, um dort eine Tour zu fahren, bei der nur 10% aus Singletrails bestehen (z.B. 3 km von der 30km Tour!). Das hab ich viel besser vor der Haustür, ist zwar (noch!) illegal, aber ökologisch astrein. Und ich treffe so gut wie nie Leute, ausser am Wochenende. Und wenn ja, gibts immer ein Grüß Gott und Danke, manchmal auch ein nettes Schwätzle! 
Wir sind auch nur Wanderer, nämlich Bergradwanderer! Ich glaube, die zu-Fuss-Wanderer sind nur neidisch, dass wir schneller sind und mehr sehen können, dadurch mehr geniessen können.

Gruß Traufradler


----------



## Traufradler (25. Februar 2014)

Hier noch ein Leserbrief zum Schilderstreich vom Jusi mit dem nun berühmten Alpenbock:
Südwestpresse Ermstal/Alb, 22.2.2014 Seite 44


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. Februar 2014)

Aus der Studie:
_Mit Blick auf die strittige zwei-Meter-Regelung wurde somit deutlich, dass pauschale 
Aussagen über dieKonfliktsituation im Schwarzwald wenig sinnvoll sind._
Übersetzt: eine pauschale Regelung wie z:B. ein pauschales Verbot ist wenig sinnvoll.
Noch besser ist das hier zur Methode:
_Befragung und Zählung erfolgten zwischen Juni und August 2011 an Wochenenden mit 
gutem Ausflugswetter._
Die ganze Studie wurde also zu Hochlastzeiten ausgeführt und ist damit eine Untersuchung des worst case und weit entfernt von einer Betrachtung des Durchschnitts.
Die Daten zur Entfernung vom Wohnort decken sich auch sehr gut mit den Ergebnissen der DIMB Umfrage zur Anreise der Biker auf eigener Achse.
@Traufradler: Der KHW ist eine der beiden Problemstrecken am Wochenende im Freiburger Raum, als Wanderer würde ich mich ob der schieren Menge an Bikern auch bedanken. Wenn ich Sonntags mal dort runterkomme, warte ich vor dem Einstieg in den singletrail immer bis es 18:00 wird. Dann sind alle anderen Nutzer draussen und die Bremsen können bis zum Streckereck schön offen bleiben


----------



## TTT (25. Februar 2014)

Traufradler schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Leserbrief zum Schilderstreich vom Jusi mit dem nun berühmten Alpenbock:
> Südwestpresse Ermstal/Alb, 22.2.2014 Seite 44


 Das hat Dominik echt gut geschrieben!


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Februar 2014)

Traufradler schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Leserbrief zum Schilderstreich vom Jusi mit dem nun berühmten Alpenbock:
> Südwestpresse Ermstal/Alb, 22.2.2014 Seite 44


Ich kenn sogar den Autor ;-)

Die Studie ist sehr interessant. Auch weil Prof Schraml zuvor die Studie für den Schwarzwaldtourismus angefertigt hat, mit der prinzipiell gleichen Aussage.
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.in...on/1/file/Schraml+Bikestudie+17+Juni+2013.pdf

Wie Herr Bonde nach alle den Studien immernoch die 2 Meter Regel verteidigen kann ist ein Rätsel. Wir werden die Studien in unseren Stellungnahmen verwenden.

ciao heiko


----------



## TTT (25. Februar 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wie Herr Bonde nach alle den Studien immernoch die 2 Meter Regel verteidigen kann ist ein Rätsel. Wir werden die Studien in unseren Stellungnahmen verwenden.


 
Um die Sache ist es ihm bestimmt noch nie gegangen! Entweder es geht ihm um die Pflege persönlicher Resentiments oder um die Wahrung seines Gesichtes. Und sei es nur in seiner Ehe gegenüber einer ihm intellektuell sicher überlegenen Frau...
Mir fällt nur kein Bonbon ein, das man ihm geben könnte um sein Gesicht zu wahren (wie damals bei der Puttrich in Hessen)! Dazu hat er sich selber einfach schon viel zu weit ins Abseits getellt!
Also muß man ihn bekämpfen (wie er uns), dann wird er irgendwann das Bauernopfer der Grünen...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. Februar 2014)

Landwirtschaftsminister wird Bauernopfer! 
TTT, das ist jetzt aber schon sehr der fünften Jahreszeit geschuldet, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (26. Februar 2014)

hoffentlich nicht


----------



## Traufradler (26. Februar 2014)

man könnte bei der sturen Haltung von Herrn Bonde fast dem Fraktionschef der CDU, Peter Hauk, zustimmern, der die Sache vor ein paar Tagen mit dem Gesininngsterrorismus raus gebracht hat, auch wenn es in einem anderen Zusammenhang aufgeführt wurde:

_Es sei offensichtlich, rechtfertigt Hauk seine auch intern umstrittene Attacke, dass die Grünen eine "echte Bevormundungspolitik" betreiben würden. "Fast eiferisch" gingen sie dabei vor. Viele Bürger trauten sich nicht mehr, ihre Meinung zu sagen, wenn sie nicht dem grünen "Mainstream" entspreche - aus Angst, sonst in die homophobe oder rechte Ecke gestellt zu werden. Das sei ein "furchterregendes Ergebnis grüner Politik". Die CDU dagegen wolle die Menschen "nicht belehren und bevormunden"._

Wir sagen aber unsere Meinung und lassen uns nicht einschüchtern!

Wäre doch interessant, was die CDU nun zu der 2m-Regel sagt?!?!? Wäre das dann das Ende der Bevormundung zur 2m-Regel??


----------



## Athabaske (26. Februar 2014)

Die CDU ist die letzten Jahrzehnte auch nicht gerade durch Bürgernähe aufgefallen - der Hr. Hauk zieht da sein ganz persönliches Süppchen durch den Strohhalm.

Aber es spricht sicherlich nichts dagegen den einen oder anderen Kommentar abzugeben und anzudeuten die teilweise vorhandene Selbstherrlichkeit einzelner Grünen würden zu solchen Einschätzungen wie die von Hauk auch bei den Bürgern führen - aber eben nicht mit dem Holzhammer wie Peter der Große...


----------



## Stopelhopser (26. Februar 2014)

Hauke hat ja mit "Am Grünen Wesen soll die Welt genessen" noch mal kräftig nachgelegt, musste aber zurückrudern.

Die Studie erinnert mich an die Huhn und Ei Geschichte mit dem Zebrastreifen in einem Kuhdörfchen. An der Stelle wo der Streifen hin sollte wurden die Fußgänger gezählt und da keiner so wahnsinnig ist dort über die Straße zu gehen waren nur wenige zählbare Fußgänger da - somit kein Bedarf.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Februar 2014)

Mit Eurer Unterstützung* ist auf Open Trails bei Facebook heute ein Beitrag zu einem Arbeitspapier der Uni Freiburg erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/508332629288385

Das Arbeitspapier wurde zeitlich parallel zu dem Mountainbike-Handbuch veröffentlicht und soll dieses wohl bestätigen, tut aber genau das Gegenteil, weil es die Unverhältnismäßigkeit der 2-Meter-Regel und die Absurdität der von Bonde und dem Tourismus favorisierten Ausnahme-Lösung unterstreicht.

Bitte auf Facebook teilen und liken UND die Studie auch unter Nicht-Bikern bekannt machen, damit möglichst vielen klar wird, dass es hier ganz offenbar nicht um Sachargumente geht, sondern um andere Interessen. Herr Bonde spricht ja auch immer von Interessenkonflikten, die man berücksichtigen müsse. Wenn es nicht die zw. Fußgängern und Radfahrern sind, wäre es interessant zu wissen, was genau gemeint ist.

Das Märchen von der Haftungsproblematik? Im Handbuch vom Forst selbst aufgelöst.

Das Märchen von der Bodenerosion? Studien zeigen, dass sich Fußgänger und Radfahrer da nicht viel tun.

Das Märchen vom verschreckten Wild? Auch dazu gibt es Studien, die zeigen, dass sich das Wild an den Freizeitdruck auf den Wegen (!) gewöhnt. Egal ob man zu Fuß oder per Rad unterwegs ist.

Welches Märchen wir uns als nächstes aufgetischt?

*Ohne die hier geposteten Kommentare zum Arbeitsbericht, hätten wir das Thema nicht so schnell als relevant erkennen und aufbereiten können. Was wir hier machen ist ein schönes Beispiel für kollaboratives, digitales Arbeiten. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Traufradler (26. Februar 2014)

heute eine Antwort auf abgeordnetenwatch von Frau Göring-Eckardt auf eine Frage vom 15.1.:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-778-78614--f413256.html#q413256


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (26. Februar 2014)

Was sie schreibt ist nun so ziemlich das genaue Gegenteil von dem, was Bonde immer wieder wiederholt.


----------



## Athabaske (26. Februar 2014)

Ist ja auch bundesgrün und nicht landesgrün...


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Februar 2014)

Wird auch Zeit, dass die Bundesgrünen dem Treiben ihres Verbots-Grünen ein Ende setzen. 
Sonst klappt das mit der Positionierung als "die neue liberale Kraft" nämlich nicht (Weimarer Erklärung...).


----------



## Athabaske (27. Februar 2014)

Hier nun der Beitrag zum Muggelkogel und seinem allmächtigen Jagdpächter:

Jäger in Österreich pocht auf sein Recht

Unterstüzt bitte die österreichischen Radlkameraden!


----------



## damage0099 (27. Februar 2014)

Link geht net


----------



## Athabaske (27. Februar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Link geht net


...bin offenbar zu doof um FB-Beiträge zu verlinken - weiß jemand wie das geht?


----------



## Traufradler (27. Februar 2014)

einfach im Nachbarthread hier auf mtb-news schauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-wahnsinn-in-niederoesterreich.686172/
Auch mit Petition, siehe 3ter Post


----------



## MO_Thor (27. Februar 2014)

Ich zitiere mich mal schamlos selber aus dem Thread in den IBC-News:


> Oder aktuell aus der Region:
> http://img.der-sonntag.de/dso-epaper/pdf/DS_frs_23.02.2014.pdf (sorry, knapp 10MB-PDF)
> Seite 9, Titel *"Minus zehn Prozent"*
> _
> ...


"DER SONNTAG" aus FR hats gebracht.


----------



## Muckymu (27. Februar 2014)

ich könnt mich kringeln


> Künf-
> tig sollen bis zu zehn Prozent der rund 85000 Kilometer Wander-
> weg im Land auch als „Single-trail“ für Mountainbiker nutzbar
> gemacht werden. Allein im Schwarzwald könnten so rund
> 850 Kilometer schmale Buckelpisten für die Biker geöffnetwerden.



10% von 85000 sind 850???
Singeltrail = Buckelpisten?


----------



## muddymartin (27. Februar 2014)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal schamlos selber aus dem Thread in den IBC-News:
> 
> "DER SONNTAG" aus FR hats gebracht.


 

Vielleicht sollte man hier mal über eine erzwungene Gegendarstellung nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (27. Februar 2014)

Die ganze Debatte wird langsam lächerlich und nur noch schwer erträglich. Uns gehen allmählich die Argumente aus - aber nicht, weil die entkräftet worden sind, sondern weil die Gegenseite schlichtweg nicht zuhört. Oder weils den Hohen Herrn nicht in den Kram passt. 
Siehe Foto - anstatt jemanden von der Uni Freiburg zu holen, wird ein Sporthansel aus Köln angekarrt. Da entsteht bei mir der (vorurteilsbehaftete) Eindruck, dass es einfach an der Studie der Uni Freiburg liegt, die ein zu MTB-freundliches Ergebnis hatte. Also lieber jemanden holen, der keine Ahnung von den wahren Zuständen hat.

Bonde nervt. Er erinnert mich zu sehr an die Stadtbeamten, mit denen sich der Stadtjugendring meiner Heimat mal anlegen musste. Es ging um Geld, die Stadt wollte die Jugendmittel extremst kürzen, um etwas über 70%. Wir hatten einen Stadtrat auf unserer Seite, der uns den Haushaltsentwurf vorlegte. Wir haben uns Argumente zurechtgelegt, viel durchgerechnet und vor allem viel rumtelefoniert. Am Ende hockten in der Diskussionrunde der Bürgermeister, der Erste Stadtrat mit zwei, drei weiteren zuständigen Beamten vor uns, gaben sich hochnäsig und blockten alles von unserer Seite ab. Wir seien doch viel zu jung, um das alles zu verstehen, wir sollen mal schön ruhig sein und die pauschalen Unmutsäußerungen sollten wir auch sein lassen. Bei Argumentationsreihen unsererseits wurde abfällig geschnaubt/-lacht/-grinst...genau SO sehe ich den Bonde vor mir.


----------



## Traufradler (27. Februar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ich könnt mich kringeln
> 
> 
> 10% von 85000 sind 850???
> Singeltrail = Buckelpisten?


 
Bin auch erst darüber gestolpert! Können die nicht rechnen?
Aber die 85.000km sind im ganzen Land BaWü, davon 8.500km im Schwarzwald und davon 10% sind die 850km Singletrails.

Da sieht man mal, was für ein Potenzial in BaWü ist und nur 1% von 85.000km, die 850km im SW, soll über umständliche und teure Genehmigungsverfahren legalisiert werden! Zum Heulen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Februar 2014)

Das bedeutet, dass das Befahren von mehr als 99 % der schmaleren Wege weiterehin verboten bleibt.


----------



## Muckymu (27. Februar 2014)

ich bin mal spitzfindig:


> Künftig sollen bis zu zehn Prozent der rund 85000 Kilometer Wander-
> weg im Land auch als „Single-trail“ für Mountainbiker nutzbar
> gemacht werden


Da steht, das bis zu 8500 km als Singeltrails nutzbar werden sollen.

Das wär ja nicht schlecht, aber ich will die ganze Wurst.
Freie fahrt mit Rücksicht und Fahrverbot wo lokal notwendig.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Februar 2014)

Sowohl das Handbuch als auch das Tourismuskonzept beziehen sich auf bis zu 10% der bereits 8500 km ausgewiesenen Mountainbike-Strecken im Schwarzwald und nix anderes.


----------



## Athabaske (27. Februar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ich bin mal spitzfindig:
> 
> Da steht, das bis zu 8500 km als Singeltrails nutzbar werden sollen.
> 
> ...


Nirgends steht, dass ein Anspruch auf die 8500 km besteht, es sollen so viele werden, müssen aber nicht.

Dass Mountainbike-Handbuch ist ein Mittel zur Tourismusförderung. Der Bau eines Sessellifts am Feldberg ist auch keine Initiative zur Förderung des Breitensports im Winter.

Die Strecken, wenn es sie denn jemals geben wird, werden dort sein, wo man sich den maximalen Nutzen hinsichtlich Bettenbelegung oder Gastronomie verspricht und wenn Zweifel bestehen, ob sich nicht andere Gäste abschrecken lassen, wird es sie gar nicht geben.

Es ist keine Frage Handbuch und/oder Wegbreitenfreigabe, das hat nichts miteinander zu tun. Allenfalls könnte man Argumnete die für Touristrecken sprechen hinterfragen, ob sie nicht gleich für eine allgemeine Freigabe sprechen. Siehe Graubünden, bis auf wenige Verbote alles frei und für die Touristen dort wonnesam sinnvoll ist eine eigene Beschilderung. Als Local benötigt man das nicht.


----------



## Stopelhopser (27. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Siehe Graubünden, bis auf wenige Verbote alles frei ...



Genau mein Ding. Nach der Entfernung der 2m Regel alle Wege bis auf sensible Bereiche frei geben.
Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.


----------



## MO_Thor (27. Februar 2014)

Pessimismus ahoi:
"…bis auf sensible Bereiche…" - geniale Idee, nur muss jemand die Bereiche bestimmen. Wenn hierzulande schon vor einem Käfer, der im Sommer auch mal gerne durchs Gras spring, angehalten werden muss, dann erleben wir alle hier das Ende der deutschen "Sensible Waldbereiche"-Debatte nicht mehr.


----------



## Athabaske (27. Februar 2014)

...ja, es ist zweifellos am besten, jetzt gleich und zwar sofort, nicht erst morgen, die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen!

Die bösen Käfer, aber auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (28. Februar 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man hier mal über eine erzwungene Gegendarstellung nachdenken.


Ich habe den Rekateur der Zeitung 3 Mal angeschrieben. Er kann sich nicht mehr an die wörtliche Aussage von Bonde erinnern, er besteht aber darauf, das er Ihn so verstanden hat: _"Die MTB Lobby hat keine Rückmeldung gegeben"_
Ich habe Ihn gefragt ob es nicht so war: _"Die MTB Lobby, hat zürückgemeldet, das man beim Handbuch nciht mitarbeiten könne, solange die 2 Meter Regel besteht."_ Er hat dies eindeutig verneint.

Ich habe das Ministerium vor 4 Tagen angeschrieben, aber nur als Rückmeldung erhalten, das meine Anfrage in Bearbeitung ist.

Hintergrund:
Ich war persönlich am 5.12.13 auf Einladung des Forstamtleiters Meinrad Joos auf einer Sitzung des Arbeitskreises in Freiburg. Ich erhielt eine Redezeit von 5 Minuten um die Position der Radverbände und von über 58.200 Petitenten vorzutragen. Eine Diskussion über unsere Position wurde von Herrn Joos nicht weiter zugelassen und als nicht konsensfähig abgetan, Im weiteren Verlauf der Sitzung ging es um Detailfragen u.a. zu der Beschilderung zu der ich wenig beizutragen hatte.
Ich habe Herrn Joos und dem Arbeitskreis kurz darauf meine Gesprächszusammenfassung gesendet, auf die ich keine Rückantwort erhielt.

Zur der Vorbereitung dieser Sitzung gab es mehrere E-Mails und ein Telefonat zwischen unserem 2ten Vorstand Herrn Michael Winkler und Herrn Joos im November. ursprünglich stand in der Einladung sogar, das die 2 Meter Regel nicht angesprochen werden darf!! Das konnten Michael Winkler auf die 5 Minuten Redezeit aushandeln.
E-Mails über die Vorgänge liegen vor. Es kann also nicht behauptet werden, das die "MTB Lobby" keine Rückmeldung gegeben hat.
Zusätzlich gab es weitere informelle Kontakte zum AK Rad des Schwarzwaldtourismus.

Fazit: Es ist sehr schwer hier etwas zu machen, weil uns die "wörtliche Rede" nicht vorliegt. Unschwer zu erkennen ist aber, das die Aussage bei den Reportern zumindest mißverständlcih angekommen ist. Und Fakt ist, das wir auch im Rahmen des Handbuches immer wieder kritische Rückmeldung gegeben haben. Das wir an einem Handbuch, welches die 2 Meter Regel manifestiert, nicht konstruktiv mitarbeiten können ist die gemeinsame Position der Radverbände der Petition.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Februar 2014)

So, hier noch mal

- der Bericht zur Petition "€15.000 Strafe für Biker/Muckenkogel"
- der Bericht zu Göring-Eckardt gemäßigten Worte "Gegenwind für Bonde aus Berlin"

Beide auf Open Trails bei Facebook von gestern.

Bitte - falls nicht eh schon geschehen - angucken und bei Gefallen liken, teilen, kommentieren.

Bedankt!


----------



## Stopelhopser (28. Februar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ja, es ist zweifellos am besten, jetzt gleich und zwar sofort, nicht erst morgen, die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen!
> 
> Die bösen Käfer, aber auch...




Kirche im Dorf lassen. Als ob ein Wanderer auf jeden seiner Schritte achten würde, um bloß keinen gelbgfleckten Schwarzbauchkäfer zu zermatschen.

Vielleicht bräuchte man einfach auch nur göttlichen Beistand:



> Der auf dem Flugplatz lebenden Beißschrecke soll, wenn der Papst kommt, um Himmelswillen nichts passieren – und auch nicht dem weißblättrigen Klee, der Schutzstatus genießt. "Wir haben den Behörden gesagt, wir wollen keine Sondergenehmigung, sondern behandelt werden wie alle anderen Veranstalter auch", so Birkhofer. Die Beißschrecke – einst beim Bau der Neuen Messe berühmt geworden – darf sich aber ohnehin sicher fühlen: Die Biotope auf dem Flugplatz liegen außerhalb des Papstgottesdienst-Bereiches, sagt Gerhard Meier, Chef der Flugplatz GmbH.



aus
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frei...t-auf-dem-freiburger-flugplatz--41198102.html


----------



## Stopelhopser (28. Februar 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## MO_Thor (28. Februar 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das wir an einem Handbuch, welches die 2 Meter Regel manifestiert, nicht konstruktiv mitarbeiten können ist die gemeinsame Position der Radverbände der Petition.


Wenn ich das hier http://www.bo.de/nachrichten/nachrichten-regional/auf-singletrails-durch-den-wald richtig verstehe, dann hat der Herr Roth einen Großteil des Leitfadens im Auftrag der Landesregierung erarbeitet. Gabs hier nicht irgendwo mal nen Link zum Handbuch?
Mich interessiert, was ein Externer im Regierungsauftrag schreibt. Ich halte Herrn Roth trotz Professorentitel für ungeeignet, da ortsunkundig und nichtmal indirekt vom 2m-Problem betroffen. 
Aber für die Regierung ist er bequem. Eben weil er keine eigene Meinung, sondern die der Landesregierung (Bonde) vertritt.


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Februar 2014)

Das Handbuch gibt es hier
http://www.naturpark-suedschwarzwald.de/sites/default/files/upload_imce/mountainbike_handbuch.pdf

Prof Ralf Roth lebt privat in Südbaden. Und ich weiss auch, wie er es privat mit der 2 Meter Regel hält.

Ganz toll die Aussage von Herrn Schöttle in deinem Zeitungsartikel
_Die neuen Singletrails sollen nicht gleichmäßig über den ganzen Schwarzwald verteilt werden. Es werde Schwerpunkte und Einzellösungen geben, sagte Naturparkgeschäftsführer Roland Schöttle. Außerdem reiche das Geld nicht, um alle Wünsche zu erfüllen. _

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. Februar 2014)

Da es für eine offizielle Gegendarstellung derzeit nicht reicht ("wörtliche Rede" von Minister Bonde liegt uns nicht vor), haben wir heute auf Facebook eine "Richtigstellung" zu der Behauptung Bondes gebracht, es habe keine Rückmeldung von den Bikern zum Handbuch gegeben.

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/509227409198907


----------



## trail_desire (28. Februar 2014)

.......Hm.....wenn das mal so wäre wie hier fälschlicherweise angegeben...*5.500 km Mountainbike-Trails im Naturpark...*.http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/sport-erlebnis/mountainbiking/searchtouren/index_html

Eine Frechheit die Öffentlichkeit so schamlos zu belügen.

Herr Bonde soll mal Wiki fragen was Trails bedeudet.
*Trail* steht für:

einen schmalen Weg, siehe Trampelpfad
einen schmalen Pfad im Mountainbike-Sport, siehe Singletrail
Laufen abseits befestigter Straßen, siehe Traillauf
Leider sind die Trails im Schwarzwald überwiegend Forststraßen.

......auch aus Wiki
"*Forststraßen* sind für den Verkehr von Kraftfahrzeugen oder Fuhrwerken bestimmte, nicht öffentliche Straßen samt den dazugehörigen Nebenanlagen, die ausschließlich oder überwiegend als Fahrwege für die Forstwirtschaft, also die Pflege des Waldes und die Bringung des Holzeinschlags dienen. Forststraßen im Wald sind dabei ein Teil des Waldes.

Während andere Politiker (Wulff) monatelang unschuldig durch die Scheiße gezogen werden und ihren Job verlierenden den sie offensichtlich gut gemacht haben, dürfen Solche leute wie Bonde, die Lobbyismus ungeniert zelebrieren und von mangeldem Rechtsverständnis zeugen, ungestraft die Öffentlichkeit verarschen......

Ich geh mal morgen in Baiersbronn biken......vielleicht treff ich ihn beim Spazierengehen. Ich erklär ihm dann mal den Unterschied.....ganz langsam, daß auch er es versteht


----------



## MO_Thor (28. Februar 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Prof Ralf Roth lebt privat in Südbaden. Und ich weiss auch, wie er es privat mit der 2 Meter Regel hält.


Danke fürs Handbuch.
Dass Herr Roth quasi "um die Ecke" lebt, wusste ich nicht. Möglich, dass ich ihm Unrecht tue, wird er in den Zeitungen immer nur als der Prof aus Köln bezeichnet. Die (für mich) wichtigeren Informationen zu seiner Person fehlten immer.


----------



## client (28. Februar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der Verbots-Minister legt ein sehr fragwürdiges Demokratie-Verständnis an den Tag, wenn er sich auf diese Weise zu dem Ergebnis eines laufenden Verfahrens äußert.
> 
> -> www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/506378836150431


Ich kann ein Hörbuch empfehlen, dass heute im Radio vorgestellt wurde und das in Kürze in den Handel kommt. Für mich ein großartiges Werk zu einem bitteren Thema; Politiker!
http://www.br.de/radio/bayern2/sendungen/radiospitzen/roger-willemsen-hohe-haus-100.html
Meine Hoffnung erhält sich dadurch, dass immer mehr Menschen in der Welt aufstehen und die Politiker der heutigen Generation aus dem Amt jagen, wenn nicht anders möglich dann auch mit Gew.....!
Mein Segen haben die, die das machen möchten.
Jede Politik, die eine Gesellschaft und deren verschiedenen Interessen nicht versöhnt, ist nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Muckymu (28. Februar 2014)

client schrieb:


> Jede Politik, die eine Gesellschaft und deren verschiedenen Interessen nicht versöhnt, ist nicht akzeptabel.



Nicht jedes Interesse kann befriedigt werden.
Natürlich wünsche ich mir, dass die Wege für uns freigegeben werden, aber das ist mein egoistischer Wunsch.
Die Politik kann nicht alle Wünsche erfüllen und muss manchmal auch Nein sagen.
Aber ich fordere Gehör und plausible, transparente Begründungen für Nein.
Wenn das gegeben ist, akzeptiere ich auch die 2m Regel.

Die Machtloßigkeit ignoranten Politikern gegenüber lässt mich erahnen, warum sich in anderen Kulturen und sicherlich aus 
fundamentaleren Gründen jemand einen Bombengürtel um den Bauch schnallt und ins Regierungsviertel geht.
Nicht das ich so etwas gutheisen würde - bei Gott.


----------



## client (28. Februar 2014)

Wir sollten seitens der durchschnittlichen Bürgerschaft in BW und auch seitens der Gemeinden keine Unterstützung erwarten.
Wenn selbst eine Stadt, die in ihren Reihen eine MTB- Olympiasiegerin vorweisen kann, auf der Homepage der Gemeinde unter den möglichen Freizeitangeboten den MTB Sport nicht erwähnt, dann ist das für mich nicht mehr zu erklären, außer mit dem abgrundtiefen Hass gegen uns Mountainbikesportler.
http://www.murg.de/seite/123702/freizeitangebote.html


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. März 2014)

Vielleicht ist es aufgrund der 2-Meter-Regel aber auch nur ehrlich, nicht mit Mountainbiken Werbung zu machen...


----------



## ciao heiko (1. März 2014)

Wichtiger Termin in Heidelberg. Bitte wenn möglich zahlreich teilnehmen.
http://www.gruene-heidelberg.de/inn...article/im-gruenen-daheim-ein-wald-fuer-alle/

*Im Grünen daheim. Ein Wald für alle!*

*So 9.3.2014*
_In Heidelberg und im Land wird derzeit rege über die Nutzung von Waldwegen diskutiert: Die aktuelle Regelung in Baden-Württemberg untersagt das Radfahren auf Wegen unter zwei Metern Breite, lässt aber Ausnahmeregelungen auf lokaler Ebene zu. Viele Radsportverbände wünschen sich eine praxisnahe gesetzliche Regelung, die auf persönliche Verantwortung und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme der Waldbesucher statt auf Verbote setzt. Wanderer möchten die Wege gefahrlos nutzen...............

*16:00 Uhr*: Vor-Ort-Begehung auf dem Wanderparkplatz Drei-Eichen im Heidelberger Stadtwald und gemeinsamer Spaziergang durch den Wald zum DAI (Hinfahrt mit Bus 39 ab Bismarckplatz möglich)

*18:00 Uhr:* Podiumsdiskussion in der Dai Bibliothek (Sofienstr. 12, 69115 Heidelberg) mit:
_


----------



## Athabaske (1. März 2014)

Stellt Euch eine Podiumsdiskussion über Ehe und Partnerschaft vor, auf der Bühne ein Franziskaner, Alice Schwarzer und Hugh Hefner...


----------



## sessiontrialer (1. März 2014)

Konflikte Wanderer - Mountainbiker:

Meine Erfahrung:

die meisten Konflikte entstehen durch Fahrverbote
oder hohe Geschwindigkeiten auf Forstautobahnen.
Ich fahr lieber langsam kleine Trails.....

Wenn Wanderer wissen, 
dass Biken auf dem Weg eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist,
obwohl der Weg dafür bestens geeignet ist.

Dann springen einem schon mal (ohne vorausgegangene Gefährdung)
selbst ernannte ,,Sheriffs'' in den Weg'' und plustern sich
im Beisein ihrer Begleitung auf:
Sie wissen doch, dass sie hier nicht fahren dürfen!!!
Auch drohend erhobenen Stock habe ich da schon erlebt,
beim Uphill in Schritttempo.
Das ist so der Typ, der in der Stadt
hinter der Gardine sitzt und Parksünder aufschreibt.
Am WE fährt er dann mit dem Auto 100km in die Berge,
wo er natürlich auch für Recht und Ordnung sorgen will.

Wenn Du am Alpenrand wohnst und
ohne CO 2 Ausstoß mit dem Bike anfährst,
kannst da schon einen dicken Hals bekommen.....
Dann gibt ein Wort das andere....
Der Blick für die Schönheiten der Natur wird getrübt,
wenn Du ständig mit solchen Anfeindungen rechnen mußt,
obwohl Du rücksichtsvoll und freundlich unterwegs bist.

Lieber Gruß
Sessiontrialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (1. März 2014)

Bitte bei Umfrage des Landes Baden-Württemberg teilnehmen!
Die wollen wissen, wie man die "Radkultur" im Lande verbessern kann:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/509750029146645


----------



## Hockdrik (1. März 2014)

sessiontrialer schrieb:


> Konflikte Wanderer - Mountainbiker:
> Meine Erfahrung:(…)




Kann ich 1:1 so bestätigen: die 2-Meter-Regel schafft Konflikte, wo eigentlich keine sind. Es wird mit einem pauschalen Vebot geregelt, was nicht geregelt werden muss, statt auf den gesunden Menschenverstand und ein Miteinander auf Augenhöhe zu setzen. Durch die Ungleichbehandlung entsteht ein Ungleichgewicht; durch die pauschale Unverhältnismäßigkeit entstehen Unverständnis und Trotz. Schwarze Schafe gibt es immer, aber die fühlen sich durch die 2-Meter-Regel auch noch bestärkt (Fußgänger-Sheriffs) oder vogelfrei (LegalIllegalScheißegel-Rad-Rowdies).


----------



## tom-orrow (2. März 2014)

Habe an der opentrails Gechichte teilgenommen, Kollegen motiviert. 
Trotz neuer Farben in der Landesregierung die selben Betonköpfe.

Im Endeffekt ist (mir) das aber egal:

0. Wir sind halt ein Land der Bürokraten...
1. Wie schon öfter hier geschrieben:
	Es gibt kaum noch Wanderer, abseits bekannter Touri- Punkte. Auch mein Eindruck der letzten 5 Jahre.
2. Mir ist diese Regelung völlig Jacke...
3. Weil ich ein netter Mensch bin hatte ich bis jetzt einmal Hilfe geholt für einen kollabierenden alten Wanderer im Funkloch.
Die sollen froh sein das Ersthelfer vorbeikommen...
4. Ich nehme Rücksicht
5. Sollte mich wider erwarten jemand nötigen (unzulässig) oder gar anfassen (unzulässig), ist der nette Mensch nicht mehr nett. 
	Aber die ganzen letzten Jahre hat mich nur 1 x jemand angepöbelt. 

Vielleicht denn Ball flach halten und genießen, eigentlich ganz einfach...


----------



## Hockdrik (2. März 2014)

tom-orrow schrieb:


> (…)Vielleicht denn Ball flach halten und genießen, eigentlich ganz einfach...



Alles was Du schreibst, kann man ja machen und muss trotzdem den Ball nicht flach halten, zumal wenn er jetzt schon mal so hoch ist, der Ball (Petitionsverfahren wird in den nächsten Wochen abgeschlossen).

Denn durch das Ball flach halten, konnte sich die absurde Regel überhaupt 18 Jahre lang halten.
Du und ich können sich mit der Regel vielleicht noch prima arrangieren, sind nett, nehmen Rücksicht, meiden die Wanderparkplätze zu bestimmten Tageszeiten etc. (passen auf, dass wir nicht in einen gespannten Draht fahren…), aber es gibt auch Themen und Personen, die mehr oder weniger konkret unter der 2-Meter-Regel leiden (Jugendtrainer, Rennveranstalter, Eltern mit Kindern, Unfallopfer (!), Wegpflege-Projekte, Touristiker, Flowtrail-Projekte) und so bleibt dieser wunderbare Sport gerade in BaWü weiter unter seinen Möglichkeiten.

Deshalb weiter fahren, weiter genießen und gleichzeitig den Ball noch so lange hochhalten, bis wir eine Entscheidung vom Landtag haben.


----------



## ciao heiko (2. März 2014)

Positiver DIMB Artikel über die IG Odenwald. Nicht speziell nur 2 Meter sondern allgemein.
http://www.wnoz.de/index.php?WNOZID...152&kat=103&artikel=110537237&red=27&ausgabe=


----------



## Hockdrik (2. März 2014)

Warum Magura als Unterstützer von Open Trails besonderes Lob gebührt, warum auch der Rest der Bike-Branche jetzt mit uns in den Endspurt gehen sollte, bevor das Petitionsverfahren demnächst abgeschlossen ist und der Landtag seine Entscheidung trifft, das alles kann man heute bei Open Trails auf Facebook nachlesen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/510102925778022


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. März 2014)

Ich park`s einmal hier, denn es ist auch für Baden-Württemberg interessant.
Da zumindest nach dem Mountainbike-Handbuch auch die Jäger an der Ausweisung von Single-Trails beteilig werden, sollte man schon mal etwas auf die Interessenlage der Jägerschaft schauen. 
Außerdem werden sie sicher auch als anerkannter Naturschutzverband vom Petitionsausschuss angehört werden.

Das unter der Federführung des Bayerischen Jagdverbandes (BJV) entstandene
„Klagelied des Wildes“ als Hubertuserklärung zum 3. November 2012:
http://www.klage-des-wildes.de/

und hier die
*Anmerkungen zum Klageruf des Wildes** des Ökologischen Jagdverbandes*

da fällt mich doch gleich wieder der Leserbrief eines Waldbauern bei Regensburg ein:

*




*


----------



## Grossvater (3. März 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Warum Magura als Unterstützer von Open Trails besonderes Lob gebührt, warum auch der Rest der Bike-Branche jetzt mit uns in den Endspurt gehen sollte, bevor das Petitionsverfahren demnächst abgeschlossen ist und der Landtag seine Entscheidung trifft, das alles kann man heute bei Open Trails auf Facebook nachlesen:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/510102925778022



Bezügl. Hersteller-Unterstützung bin ich auch noch ne Antwort schuldig...  Also von *Stevens *hab ich auf Anfrage incl. Link zur DIMB Unterstützer-Seite ne klare Absage erhalten. Kern "wir wollen unpolitisch bleiben"  mit Verweis auf andere Industriezweige,  deren Einfluss auf die Politik Stevens wohl nicht für gut heisst.

Bei *Specialized Europe *wart ich noch auf ne Antwort - nachdem ich beim ersten Anlauf gleich mal in USA rausgekommen bin  Sobald was kommt liefer ichs nach.

Auf jeden Fall bleib ich dabei - wem an seiner Kundschaft was liegt der muss sich auch für deren Belange (in Verbindung mit den verkauften Produkten natürlich) einsetzen. Open Tails ist ja quasi ein echtes After-Sales-Thema beim MTB 

Ansonsten stinkt das einfach nach "Leave your money and xxxx off" 

Von Stevens bin ich auf jeden Fall schon mal enttäuscht.


----------



## TTT (3. März 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens keinen Facebookaccount. Wenn also sonst jemand antworten will:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/502677616520553
> 
> Wäre aber echt hilfreich, hier höflich zu bleiben und die Gesprächsbereitschaft zu loben. Ich vermute mal, dass Stefan Tremmel mit seiner Position auch keinen leichten Stand innerhalb des SAV hat und da sollten wir ihn eher stärken...


 
Ich zitiere mich mal selber und ergänze (leider erst jetzt entdeckt):
http://www.albverein-kohlberg-kappi...s/neuigkeiten/123-mountainbike-fahren-am-jusi
Stefan Tremmel scheint sich mit seiner Gesprächsbereitschaft im SAV durchgesetzt zu haben. Auch wenn die Positionen noch weit auseinander liegen, ist das doch ein guter Anfang. Man wird sehen, wie sich das dann in den Gesprächen weiter entwickelt. Zur Zeit sind es wohl erst mal die offiziellen Stellen, die miteinander reden, was aber (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) nicht heißt, dass unser Interessen nicht vertreten würden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (3. März 2014)

Vor einiger Zeit wurden hier im Forum mal Bilder von Schildern gepostet, auf denen zu gegenseitigem Respekt aufgefordert wurde. Ich kann diese Bilder leider nirgends mehr finden. Ich meine nicht die Bilder von den Heidelberger Kollegen. Glaube eher das war was in der Schweiz.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich würde gerne verschiedene Vorlagen bei den Verantwortlichen hier vor Ort ins Gespräch bringen...


----------



## TTT (3. März 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Bezügl. Hersteller-Unterstützung bin ich auch noch ne Antwort schuldig...  Also von *Stevens *hab ich auf Anfrage incl. Link zur DIMB Unterstützer-Seite ne klare Absage erhalten. Kern "wir wollen unpolitisch bleiben"  mit Verweis auf andere Industriezweige,  deren Einfluss auf die Politik Stevens wohl nicht für gut heisst.
> 
> Von Stevens bin ich auf jeden Fall schon mal enttäuscht.


 
Unpolitisch bleiben bei einem Gesetz, das bei seiner Durchsetzung die eigenen Produkte überflüssig macht?!
Ich bin da weniger unpolitisch und fahre bei einer solchen Firmenpolitik meinerseits eine ZeroTolerance-Politik. Aber in Zusammenhang mit Stevens hatten wir die Diskussion letztes Jahr schon einmal. Mir fehlt da jedes Verständnis!

Schade eigentlich, die Räder gefallen mir durchaus und mein örtlicher Radhändler führt die auch...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. März 2014)

Passend zum Thema.


----------



## kleinerHai (3. März 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit wurden hier im Forum mal Bilder von Schildern gepostet, auf denen zu gegenseitigem Respekt aufgefordert wurde. Ich kann diese Bilder leider nirgends mehr finden. Ich meine nicht die Bilder von den Heidelberger Kollegen. Glaube eher das war was in der Schweiz.
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich würde gerne verschiedene Vorlagen bei den Verantwortlichen hier vor Ort ins Gespräch bringen...


 Stichwort heisst "Trail Tolerance".
https://www.google.de/search?q=trai...HJsgbj_oDIBg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=866
Bild 4+5 sind aus der Schweiz.


----------



## noam (3. März 2014)

Problem ist doch hier, dass der deutsche Michel ein Vorfahrtrecht braucht und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme nur selten funktioniert.

Im Kitesport gibts auch Kurshaltepflichten, die nur in D so penibel gehandhabt werden und wenig nach Augenmaß gehandelt wird.


----------



## TTT (3. März 2014)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Stichwort heisst "Trail Tolerance".
> https://www.google.de/search?q=trail tolerance&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=z1wUU_qrCNHJsgbj_oDIBg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=866
> Bild 4+5 sind aus der Schweiz.


 
Danke!
Allerdings suche ich noch ein anderes Schild. War größer und ziemlich aufwändig gestaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (3. März 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema.


Genau das wird sicher immer öfter passieren. Wenn die 2m Regel erst mal gefallen ist wird der Kampf erst richtig losgehen. Ich befürchte, daß dann erst recht alle Trails zerstört werden. Nach dem Motto, ihr dürftet zwar, könnt aber nicht.
Ist ja überall schon so....Eichelberg in Bruchsal wurde kürzlich ja auch schon blockiert. Und weitere Trails in der Umgegend auch.

Schlecht für Bad-Wildbad. In dem Städtchen wird ja nicht gerade wenig Umsatz gemacht durch die Biker. Aber nicht alle wollen nur die Bikeparkstrecke befahren, sondern auch die umliegenden Trails.

Dann muß die Stadt halt so ca. 20/30 Jahre warten bis sie von mir Geld sieht.....vielleicht komm ich dann als greiser Kurgast und freu mich darüber, daß es so ruhig geworden ist in  Bad Wildbad. Kaum noch Tourismus, nur noch wenige alte Leute am Rollator.


----------



## Joshuast (3. März 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit wurden hier im Forum mal Bilder von Schildern gepostet, auf denen zu gegenseitigem Respekt aufgefordert wurde. Ich kann diese Bilder leider nirgends mehr finden. Ich meine nicht die Bilder von den Heidelberger Kollegen. Glaube eher das war was in der Schweiz.
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich würde gerne verschiedene Vorlagen bei den Verantwortlichen hier vor Ort ins Gespräch bringen...



Meinst du http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1248726


----------



## TTT (3. März 2014)

Danke @Joshuast 
Ich glaub das war es nicht, find ich aber trotzdem sehr gut!


----------



## TTT (3. März 2014)

Hier wird übrigens vom Albverein Kohlberg zur Mithilfe am Jusi eingeladen:
http://www.albverein-kohlberg-kappis.de/index.php/aktuelles/neuigkeiten/124-adaj
Vielleicht finden sich ein paar Helfer? Wäre schön. Bin selber dazu gerade wegen akuter Rückenprobleme nicht in der Lage.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. März 2014)

noam schrieb:


> Problem ist doch hier, dass der deutsche Michel ein Vorfahrtrecht braucht und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme nur selten funktioniert.


Das ist interessant, dass Du das erwähnst, denn in § 37 Abs. 3 Satz 2 LWaldG heißt es: *Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen.*

Zum Vergleich Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG: Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.  

Hier ist das Baden-Württembergische Gesetz moderner formuliert und mehr braucht es auch nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. März 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Danke @Joshuast
> Ich glaub das war es nicht, find ich aber trotzdem sehr gut!





Du meintest ein anderes, ich weiß, ich suche weiter, ich glaube ich erinnere mich, aber wo war das noch…?


----------



## Hockdrik (3. März 2014)

Falls es jemand heute auf Facebook nicht gesehen hat:
Die DIMB hat eine „Ausnahme-Such- und 2-Meter-Mess“-App für Smartphones entwickeln lassen (AS2MA): https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/510629975725317

War zwar eigentlich erst für Anfang April vorgesehen, aber da bis dahin die 2-Meter-Regel sicherlich schon abgeschafft ist, musste der Rosenmontag herhalten. 

Und hier als Service Spezial für die Nicht-Facebookler der direkte Link zur App:
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/685-as2ma-app


----------



## Hockdrik (4. März 2014)

Heute bei Open Trails auf Facebook:

Gemeinsame Stellungnahme von WRSV und BRV gegen die 2-Meter-Regel
www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/511102929011355


----------



## Mountain77 (4. März 2014)

Schade nur das die eigentlichen Initiatoren der Petition nicht namentlich genannt werden.
Liesst sich für mich jetzt fast schon so wie "lasst jetzt mal die Profis ran!".
Aber egal, so lange nur diese blöde 2m-Regel fällt.
Fehlt jetzt nur noch das der BDR wach wird.


----------



## Athabaske (4. März 2014)

...war auch höchste Zeit für die Profis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. März 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> (...)
> Aber egal, so lange nur diese blöde 2m-Regel fällt.



Eben! Wenn die 2-Meter-Regel fällt, darf meinetwegen auch Bonde und der SAV am Ende behaupten, dass sie immer schon für die Abschaffung waren. 



Mountain77 schrieb:


> Fehlt jetzt nur noch das der BDR wach wird.



Ich bin da guter Hoffnung!


----------



## Hockdrik (4. März 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> (...)
> Fehlt jetzt nur noch das der BDR wach wird.



Wenn man von Eichhörnchen spricht:

*Auch Bund Deutscher Radfahrer (BDR) bezieht Stellung gegen 2-Meter-Regel*
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/511224375665877
inkl. schönem Kommentar von deren Kommunikationsmenschen.


----------



## trail_desire (5. März 2014)

....kleine Ironie zum Thema....

*Zehn kleine Bikerlein
die sich am Trail erfreuen
der Förster hat´s nicht gern gesehen 
da waren es nur noch neun

Neun kleine Bikerlein,
Die biketen in der Nacht
Das eine sah den Draht zu spät,
Da waren's nur noch acht

Acht kleine Bikererlein,
Die fuhren auch im Trüben,
der Nebel war zu dicht
Da waren's nur noch sieben.

Sieben kleine Bikerlein,
Die tranken gerne Becks,
das eine trank zu viel
Da waren's nur noch sechs.

Sechs kleine Bikerlein,
die radeln ohne Strümpf
das eine hat sich totgefror'n
Da waren's nur noch fünf.

Fünf kleine Bikerlein,
Die war´n im Jagdrevier ,
Das eine wurde angeschossen,
Da waren's nur noch vier.

Vier kleine Bikerlein,
hatten kein Flickzeug bei,
Das eine fuhr ins Nagelbrett,
Da waren's nur noch drei.

Drei kleine Bikerlein,
hatten Beine schwer wie Blei
Dem einen war´s zu viel.
Da waren's nur noch zwei.

Zwei kleine Bikerlein,
hatten Haare an den Beinen,
Der eine hat zu viel rasiert,
Da gab es nur noch einen.

Ein kleines Bikerlein,
Das wollt hier Urlaub machen
In BW will man ihn nicht haben,
die anderen Länder lachen…..*

....auch wenn sich das viele Bikegegner wünschen.....wir werden sicher nicht weniger und wir werden auch nicht aufgeben....


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ....kleine Ironie zum Thema....
> 
> Zehn kleine Bikerlein
> (…)



sehr cool!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2014)

An alle Biker aus Heidelberg und Umgebung:
bitte die Chance nutzen und am kommenden Sonntag (9.3.) bei der Veranstaltung "Im Grünen daheim - ein Wald für alle!" teilnehmen und dem Anliegen der Biker Ausdruck verleihen.

-> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/793319277362162

Und weil es keine reine "Biker die bei Facebook sind"-Veranstaltung werden soll, hier der Link zur Seite der Grünen als Veranstalter:
www.gruene-heidelberg.de/innenseiten/termine/termine/archive/2014/march/09/article/im-gruenen-daheim-ein-wald-fuer-alle/


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. März 2014)

Suche noch Biker, die dabei sind am Samstag um 8.30Uhr den Jusi und das Image der Mountainbiker zu pflegen.

http://www.albverein-kohlberg-kappis.de/index.php/aktuelles/neuigkeiten/124-adaj

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2014)

Ein Leserbrief der alles sagt von einem aus unseren Reihen 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/511616285626686


----------



## Traufradler (5. März 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Suche noch Biker, die dabei sind am Samstag um 8.30Uhr den Jusi und das Image der Mountainbiker zu pflegen.
> 
> http://www.albverein-kohlberg-kappis.de/index.php/aktuelles/neuigkeiten/124-adaj
> 
> ...



Komme leider am Samstag Mittag erst von einer Dienstreise mit viel jetlag wieder. Ich versuche noch vorbeizukommen, wenn mich die Müdigkeit nicht übermannt.... Ist Ehrensache als Quasi-Nachbar vom Jusi!!
Gruß
Traufradler


----------



## BejayMTB (5. März 2014)

Wir werden am Sonntag mit einer mittelgroßen Gruppe bei der Veranstaltung der Grünen in HD aufschlagen und einmal nachfragen, warum zur Meinungsbildung nur eine "gemütliche Wanderung" und nicht auch ein kleiner Ausritt auf dem Bike angesagt ist. Die lokale MTB Schule ist da auch im Boot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Wir werden am Sonntag mit einer mittelgroßen Gruppe bei der Veranstaltung der Grünen in HD aufschlagen und einmal nachfragen, warum zur Meinungsbildung nur eine "gemütliche Wanderung" und nicht auch ein kleiner Ausritt auf dem Bike angesagt ist. Die lokale MTB Schule ist da auch im Boot.




Die Bikegruppe des DAV ist auch mit im Boot und ich glaube es kommt noch jemand vom ADFC hin.


----------



## Muckymu (5. März 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Suche noch Biker, die dabei sind am Samstag um 8.30Uhr den Jusi und das Image der Mountainbiker zu pflegen.
> 
> http://www.albverein-kohlberg-kappis.de/index.php/aktuelles/neuigkeiten/124-adaj
> 
> ...



Ich würd wirklich gerne, aber es ist zu weit weg :-(
Gehts du hin?
Kann ich euch einen Kasten Bier spendieren?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. März 2014)

Jo, gehe hin und werde mich ( zum besseren Kennenlernen  )
nach getaner Arbeit bei den SAV-lern durchfressen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Hockdrik (6. März 2014)

Wie stehen die Wandervereine aktuell zum Thema?

Ganz unterschiedlich, wie man hier lesen kann:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/512070702247911


----------



## sessiontrialer (6. März 2014)

Neues zum Thema Reifenspuren:http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/harz/waldschaeden135.html

LG Sessiontrailer


----------



## MO_Thor (6. März 2014)

Schau an, in meiner Heimat also auch...
In meiner Wohngegend haben die Forstmaschinen mal wieder aus einem Forstweg einen rund 500m langen Fangoteich gemacht. Mit dem Bike geht es einigermaßen, zu Fuß hat man keine Chance (die Wasserlöcher sind teilweise n halben Meter tief!). Übel daran finde ich, dass der gleiche Weg vor noch zwei Jahren ein Wanderweg war, der keinen ganzen Meter breit war - jetzt ist das n Truppenübungsplatz geworden. Molche, Frösche und Mücken wirds freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (6. März 2014)

Wenn man mir als Biker meine Spuren im Wald ankreidet und ich gleichzeitig die Harvester-Hinterlassenschaften sehe,  steigt natürlich auch mein Blutdruck  Aber ausschliesslich wegen der Unverhältnismässigkeit bei der Argumentation mir als Biker gegenüber.

Nicht wegen der Harvester an sich. Wo gehobelt wird fallen eben Späne. Wenns nachher wieder gerichtet wird ist doch OK. Die Zeiten wo man Bäume mit der Axt gefällt hat sind halt mal vorbei. Gottseidank - damals gabs auch keine MTBs  

Dieses "mit dem Finger auf die doooofe Holzwirtschaft zu zeigen" gehört aus meiner Sicht in dieselbe Schublade wie die "Immer Ihr doooofen Biker-Haltung"  um die's hier ja letztendlich geht.

Ist doch nur ein weiteres "Gegeneinander".  Wanderer gegen Biker, Biker gegen Forstwirte, Forstwirte gegen Jäger usw. usw...  Glaube nicht das uns das weiterbringt. Wir wollen alle in den Wald - gemeinsam.

Und dann der Bericht mit dem aaaaaaarmen Cesar Fiffi...  ooooohhh - ich muss gleich 
Dazu das "aufgebrachte Häufchen Wutbürger" - haargenau die Klientel, die bei der ersten Gelegenheit wie die Krähen auch auf uns Biker einhacken würde.

OK, ich gebs zu - der letzte Satz ist ne böse Unterstellung. Egal - ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich sagen will.


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2014)

Jedenfalls gehört das Waldgesetz um einen Punkt erweitert:
- Rückegassen dürfen NICHT auf Wegen mit <2m Breite angelegt werden!


----------



## a-rs (6. März 2014)

Sonst greift danach die 2m Regel und der Weg darf gefahren werden ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Sonst greift danach die 2m Regel und der Weg darf gefahren werden ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


Falsch: Die 2m-Regel fällt doch weg


----------



## Hockdrik (6. März 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Dieses "mit dem Finger auf die doooofe Holzwirtschaft zu zeigen" gehört aus meiner Sicht in dieselbe Schublade wie die "Immer Ihr doooofen Biker-Haltung"  um die's hier ja letztendlich geht.
> 
> Ist doch nur ein weiteres "Gegeneinander".  Wanderer gegen Biker, Biker gegen Forstwirte, Forstwirte gegen Jäger usw. usw...  Glaube nicht das uns das weiterbringt. Wir wollen alle in den Wald - gemeinsam.








damage0099 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls gehört das Waldgesetz um einen Punkt erweitert:
> - Rückegassen dürfen NICHT auf Wegen mit <2m Breite angelegt werden!



Ironie der Geschichte: oftmals sind unsere geliebten Singletrails aus ebensolchen Rückegassen enstanden.
Wer war zuerst da? Der Trail oder die Gasse? Henne? Ei?

Meine Lieblings-Vorstellung dazu: in Zukunft dürfen wir uns ganz offiziell, nachdem die Harvester fertig sind, aus einigen ausgewählten Rückegassen feine Singletrails bauen, die dann Radfahrern und Fußgängern zur Verfügung stehen (bis sie nach hoffentlich erst 10 Jahren wieder als Rückegasse herhalten müssen). Wie das gehen soll? Ganz einfach man nehme die beiden vom Harvester gefahrenen Spuren als Basis und lege einen Singletrail mal von der einen in die andere Spur, mal an der Seite hoch, mal auf dem erhabenen Teil in der Mitte, also so eine Art Downhill-Pump-Track-Slalom.


----------



## Stopelhopser (6. März 2014)

Weitere Sinnlosigkeit der 2m Regel:
Ich fahre Rückewege, die nach der Ernteaktion erst zum Double- und nachher, wenn sich eine Spur unter bikern als brauchbarer rausgestellt hat, zum Single-Trail mutieren. Ab wann darf ich dann nicht mehr dort fahren?

Manche der Wege haben Ihre Karriere übrigens als waschechter Wanderweg gestartet und sind dann per MB trac zur Forststraßen umgestaltet worden. Dann durfte ich den Weg erfahren.


REM:
Hochdrik hat wohl gleichzeit die gleiche Idee gehabt.


----------



## prince67 (6. März 2014)

Wenn man einen vom Forst fragt, darf man Rückegassen garnicht befahren, da sie nicht zu den Wegen im eigentlichen Sinne gehören.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. März 2014)

prince67 schrieb:


> Wenn man einen vom Forst fragst, darf man Rückegassen garnicht befahren, da sie nicht zu den Wegen im eigentlichen Sinne gehören.




Schon klar, nur dass eben trotzdem - und im Zweifel nicht mal durch Biker, sondern durch Fußgänger - manchmal aus Rückegassen "Wege" entstehen. Ich bin da nicht so kleinlich, ob ein Weg jetzt ein Weg ein Pfad oder sonst was ist. Ein Weg ist ein Weg. Querfeldein ist tabu. Ein Wildwechsel ist kein Weg. ganz einfach.

Einige meiner stadtnahen Lieblingswege sind weder Weg noch Gasse, sondern die Trampelpfade der Gassi-Geher (die übrigens immer besser darin werden, den Hundekot nicht (mitten auf dem Weg) liegen zu lassen, so dass ich nicht mehr so oft zum unfreiwilligen Shit-Diffusor werde. Wenn jemand weiß was ich meine.)


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2014)

In meiner näheren Umgebung sind einige Singletrails zu Rückegassen geworden, die die nächsten paar Jahre unfahrbar sein werden...

Warum sollen sie nicht die bisherigen Singletrails belassen und 10m weiter eine Rückegasse bilden?
Das ist etwas, worüber ich mich (tierisch!!!) aufregen muß!
(Auch weil bei mir Singletrails äußerst rar sind!).


----------



## bodnsay (6. März 2014)

Zwei (Online-)Zeitungsberichte:
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/zwei-meter-regelung-dimb-hofft-auf-runden-tisch (06.03.2014)
http://www.rnz.de/heidelberg/00_201...inbiker_Der_Konflikt_im_Wald_ist_nur_vor.html (06.03.2013) -> Mit Infos zur Veranstaltung in Heidelberg und eine Interview mit Prof. Schraml (einer der Leute die bei der Podiumsdiskussion teilnimmt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodnsay (6. März 2014)

Hat nicht wirklich mit uns was zu tun, aber offenbar sind da noch mehr nicht so ganz von den Vorgehensweisen bestimmter Leute begeistert:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...uss.e21291f0-7397-4cd2-a77f-0691f98b73d4.html


----------



## ciao heiko (6. März 2014)

bodnsay schrieb:


> Zwei (Online-)Zeitungsberichte:
> http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/zwei-meter-regelung-dimb-hofft-auf-runden-tisch (06.03.2014)




Das ein Gesetzgebungsverfahren *erst Ende 2015 abgeschlossen* sein wird habe ich gesagt. Nicht das es erst Ende 2015 anlaufen wird.
Ebenso würde sich ein runder Tisch bis *Ende 2014 hinziehen* und nicht erst Ende des Jahres einberufen werden. 
Aber der Redakteur schreibt es halt falsch.


----------



## client (6. März 2014)

sessiontrialer schrieb:


> Neues zum Thema Reifenspuren:http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/harz/waldschaeden135.html
> 
> LG Sessiontrailer


_"Das Problem gibt es in diesem Jahr häufiger", sagt Michael Rudolph, Sprecher der Niedersächsischen Landesforsten. "Es liegt am Winter, der kein Winter war._
Den Spruch sollte jeder mit sich führen! 
Wenn der Mensch gierig und größenwahnsinnig ist und im Gewandt der Forstbehörden seit Jahren eine verfehlte Forst- und Waldpolitik betreibt, dann hilft es dem eigenem Gewissen ganz sicher, wenn im Zweifel der "blöde" Winter schuldig ist.
Soviel Blödheit hatte ich allerdings erwartet, denn sonst gebe es keine 2m- Regel.

Auch um München herum ist der Untergang vieler Waldstücke und Weg zu beklagen. Die Gier scheint keine Grenzen zu kennen. 
Habe ich mich im letzten Jahr noch mit einem Jäger darüber streiten müssen, ob ich den tollen Pfad nun fahren darf oder nicht (was mich nicht am Weiterfahren gehindert hat), so hat letzte Woche der Vollernte nun aus dem Weg eine Schneise gemacht, die ein Leo2 zum Drehen auf der Stelle nutzen könnte. Der Waldboden sieht bereits schon so aus, obwohl dort kein Panzer war.
Warum sich allerdings nur wenige Menschen gegen diese Monstersägen (mit vier Achsen und einer Breite, die einen LKW deutlich überragt) nicht zur Wehr setzen bleibt mir ein Rätsel. 
Alle schimpfen über die Forstarbeiten, wenn ich ihnen im Wald begegne, selbst ein uralte Dame. Sie warf einem Grafen, der selten in Deutschland weilt vor, er würde seinen Wald extra dort roden lassen, wo die schönsten Wege sind, nur weil er Menschen in SEINEN Wälder hasst. 
Gibt es in BW nicht auch Menschen, die sich uns gegenüber vergleichbar verhalten!?


----------



## ciao heiko (6. März 2014)

client schrieb:


> _"Das Problem gibt es in diesem Jahr häufiger", sagt Michael Rudolph, Sprecher der Niedersächsischen Landesforsten. "Es liegt am Winter, der kein Winter war._
> Alle schimpfen über die Forstarbeiten, wenn ich ihnen im Wald begegne, selbst ein uralte Dame.
> Gibt es in BW nicht auch Menschen, die sich uns gegenüber vergleichbar verhalten!?



Früher war es üblich nur bei gefrorenem Boden in den Wald zu fahren. Die milden Winter und der wirschaftlicher Druck haben leider zu den bekannten Auswüchsen geführt. Im Prinzip eine bewusste Übertretung der guten alten Arbeitspraxis.

Das Thema Forstarbeiten wird meiner Meinung nach ein ganz grosses Thema werden. Im Augenblick hat die wirtschaftliche Betrachtungsweise die Oberhand. Aber es mehren sich die Wiederstände. Es wundert das BUND und NABU hier noch nicht weiter aktiv geworden sind. Aber ich bin sicher das das nicht mehr lange dauern wird, bis auch wieder die Natur- und die Erholungsfunktion des Waldes in den Mittelpunkt rückt.

Für uns als Biker stellt sich in der aktuellen BaWü Diskussion die taktische Frage in wie weit wir das thematisieren oder gar als Vorreiter auftreten. Den in erster Linie sehe ich da die "Naturschutzverbände" gefragt und wundere mich das die noch nicht weiter aufgewacht sind.

ciao heiko


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. März 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ... Es wundert das BUND und NABU hier noch nicht weiter aktiv geworden sind. ...


 
Der NABU ist (zumindest in Brandenburg) breits gegen den massiven Ausbau von Waldwegen aktiv: http://brandenburg.nabu.de/naturschutz/wald/forststrassen/15949.html
und stößt auch schon auf Widerstand: http://www.rohholzverbraucher.de/sites/aktuelles_pressemitteilungen.php?id=259
erhält aber Unterstützung von den Wanderern: http://www.schattenblick.de/infopool/umwelt/meinunge/umst0118.html


----------



## stengele (7. März 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das Thema Forstarbeiten wird meiner Meinung nach ein ganz grosses Thema werden. Im Augenblick hat die wirtschaftliche Betrachtungsweise die Oberhand. Aber es mehren sich die Wiederstände. Es wundert das BUND und NABU hier noch nicht weiter aktiv geworden sind. Aber ich bin sicher das das nicht mehr lange dauern wird, bis auch wieder die Natur- und die Erholungsfunktion des Waldes in den Mittelpunkt rückt.


 
Genau, kaufen wir unser Holz (für Möbel, Häuser, Brennholz...) doch einfach in Russland oder China, das ist dann besser für unsere schönen Waldwege und unsere Umweltbilanz. 
Wir brauchen den Wald für beides, Erholung und Wirtschaft. Deshalb müssen wir uns auch damit abfinden, dass ab und zu auch eine Rückegasse entsteht.


----------



## prince67 (7. März 2014)

stengele schrieb:


> Genau, kaufen wir unser Holz (für Möbel, Häuser, Brennholz...) doch einfach in Russland oder China, das ist dann besser für unsere schönen Waldwege und unsere Umweltbilanz.
> Wir brauchen den Wald für beides, Erholung und Wirtschaft. Deshalb müssen wir uns auch damit abfinden, dass ab und zu auch eine Rückegasse entsteht.


Es geht nicht um das Verbot der Holzwirtschaft, sondern um die Art und Weise.
Und z.Z. geht es da nur ums Geld.
Darum verkaufen wir unser gutes Holz nach China, Kanada und USA.


----------



## ciao heiko (7. März 2014)

stengele schrieb:


> Genau, kaufen wir unser Holz (für Möbel, Häuser, Brennholz...) doch einfach in Russland oder China, das ist dann besser für unsere schönen Waldwege und unsere Umweltbilanz.



Warum gibt es nur schwarz und weiss? Ich schrieb das im Augenblick die wirtschaftliche Betrachtungsweise überhand nimmt. Und das dies wieder zu einem Gleichgewicht mit der Erholung und der Natur kommen muss.

Wenn die Holzpreise zur Zeit so gut sind, warum kann man sich dann nicht pfleglichere Methoden leisten? Warum sollte man nicht eine Wiederherstellung der Wanderpfade nach erfolgtem Einschlag vorschreiben?

Warum gleich diese Polemik mit China und Russland? So wie du könnte man in jeder Branche argumentieren. "Wenn ich die Umweltauflagen nicht missachten darf, dann ist China und Russland billiger." Aber in allen Bereichen gibt es Spielregeln und ich denke in der Forstwirtschaft wäre es Zeit die Regel etwas zu verschärfen, eben weil es neue Bewirtschaftungmethoden und weichere Böden gibt. Und genau dies hat zu den Zuständen geführt über die sich immer mehr Menschen zurecht ärgern.

Das Problem ist das der öffentliche Forst, der ja das Kontrollorgan sein sollte, selbst von der Politik zu immer effizienterem Bewirtschaften gezwungen wird.Um leere Kassen zu füllen.
Das ist in etwa so, als ob die Verkehrspolizei selbst eine Spedition betreibt. Da fallen die Kontrollen schon mal sehr lax aus.
Die privaten Kleinwaldbesitzer äusern sich bei uns bestürzt, wie im öffentlichen Wald Holz geschlagen wird. Das sollte einem schon zu denken geben.

PS: Wenn bei uns weniger Holz geschlagen wird, dann steigt der Preis, was wiederum der Holzwirtschaft zugute kommt.
PS.PS ich habe einen Einblick in die Altholz/Altpapier Branche. Wenn ich sehe was da alles weggeworfen wird, dann ist das Holz immer noch zu billig.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. März 2014)

*Die Doppel-Moral des Tourismus:*
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/512643232190658


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (7. März 2014)

> Bleibt als Fazit: Vielleicht ist mit dem Adrenalinkick weniger der Fahrspaß gemeint, sondern die Enttäuschung des Urlaubers, wenn er sich auf Forstautobahnen wiederfindet.


Es muss der Reiz des Verbotenen sein!


----------



## client (7. März 2014)

stengele schrieb:


> Genau, kaufen wir unser Holz (für Möbel, Häuser, Brennholz...) doch einfach in Russland oder China, das ist dann besser für unsere schönen Waldwege und unsere Umweltbilanz.
> Wir brauchen den Wald für beides, Erholung und Wirtschaft. Deshalb müssen wir uns auch damit abfinden, dass ab und zu auch eine Rückegasse entsteht.


Holz ist viel zu wertvoll, um es unveredelt einfach nach China und sonst wohin zu verramschen, nur um den Außenhandelsüberschuß zu schönen.
Auch wenn es niemand hören mag, aber Bäume sorgen für meine und unsere Atemluft und solange die meisten Heizung in Deutschland Dreckschleudern sind und viel zu viel Energie verbrauchen, solange sollte die Holzverbrennung ganz eingestellt werden. CO- neutrale Holzverbrennung ist auch nur ein Begriff, um Unwissende zu verblenden.
Und die Baumabholzungen die ich in den letzten Jahren beobachte habe, die beziehen sich nicht auf Bäume, die ihre Lebensalter erreicht haben, sondern auf junge Bäume, die durch Missmanagement nun im Wege stehen.
Und ob fahrende Sägen so riesig sein müssen, dass selbst ein Kampfpanzer dahinter schmal aussieht, darf doch wohl hinterfragt werden.
Wenn man deren Energiebilanz sieht, besonders die ständigen Standortwechsel per Schwerlast-Lkw, dann kann ich der Holzverbrennung selbst mit der Blauäugigkeit der Branchenbrille, keinen Vorteil abringen. Lobby ist in diesem Land halt alles.


----------



## pndrev (7. März 2014)

Woran unterscheide ich eigentlich einen Weg von einer Rückegasse? Auf den Wegen liegen derzeit die Äste, auf Rückegassen auch. Wege sind breit, Rückegassen auch. Wenn's breit ist wie ein Weg und auf den ersten Blick so aussieht wie einer, und vom Zustand her auch nicht anders ist...?


----------



## muddymartin (7. März 2014)

client schrieb:


> Holz ist viel zu wertvoll, um es unveredelt einfach nach China und sonst wohin zu verramschen, nur um den Außenhandelsüberschuß zu schönen.
> Auch wenn es niemand hören mag, aber Bäume sorgen für meine und unsere Atemluft und solange die meisten Heizung in Deutschland Dreckschleudern sind und viel zu viel Energie verbrauchen, solange sollte die Holzverbrennung ganz eingestellt werden. CO- neutrale Holzverbrennung ist auch nur ein Begriff, um Unwissende zu verblenden.
> Und die Baumabholzungen die ich in den letzten Jahren beobachte habe, die beziehen sich nicht auf Bäume, die ihre Lebensalter erreicht haben, sondern auf junge Bäume, die durch Missmanagement nun im Wege stehen.
> Und ob fahrende Sägen so riesig sein müssen, dass selbst ein Kampfpanzer dahinter schmal aussieht, darf doch wohl hinterfragt werden.
> Wenn man deren Energiebilanz sieht, besonders die ständigen Standortwechsel per Schwerlast-Lkw, dann kann ich der Holzverbrennung selbst mit der Blauäugigkeit der Branchenbrille, keinen Vorteil abringen. Lobby ist in diesem Land halt alles.


 
Tja, zum Häuslebau gehört halt mittlerweile auch ein offener Kamin oder Schwedenofen. Oder gleich den Pelletbunker im Keller. Wohne im Neubaugebiet und kann ein Lied von singen. Abends kann man oft nicht mehr lüften, außer man möchte Forellen in den Kinderzimmern räuchern.


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. März 2014)

Warum muss ich jetzt an das romantische SW Bild denken, wo ein "Schwarzwälder Fuchs" (hiesige Pferderasse) waldbodenschonend einen (!) Baumstamm aus der Lichtung zieht. So wird jedenfalls geworben.


----------



## rhnordpool (8. März 2014)

Hat zwar nur indirekt mit der 2-Meter-Regel zu tun, fand ich aber doch interessant, weil es um die langfristige Zukunft kleinerer Städte in  landschaftlich attraktiven Regionen geht. Folgendes Zitat aus einem Artikel in Welt-Online heute (Titel: 
*Senioren lösen neue Wanderungsbewegung aus*

"...Bergsteigen, Mountainbiken, Segeln, Skifahren und Wandern sowie Theaterabende, Literaturlesungen und Museumsexkursionen zählten zu den  begehrtesten Freizeitaktivitäten der heute 50- bis 70jährigen, sagt Beyerle. "Kleinere Städten im deutschen Alpenraum, an den Nord- und Ostseeküsten, in den Mittelgebirgen und Kulturstädte wie Weimar werden die Gewinner dieses Trends sein...."

Also durchaus ein Trend, der dafür spricht, auch mal an die (neuen) Locals zu denken. Zumindestens, wenn man als Bürgermeister einer solchen Stadt ein bisschen länger als bis zur nächten Wahl denkt. Denn durch die Alten entstehen wiederum neuer Arbeitsplätze und auch junge Familien ziehen nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. März 2014)

Brügelmann unterstützt Open Trails als neuer Sponsor nicht nur mit Sponsorengeld, sondern auch mir klaren Worten:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/513650082089973


----------



## Traufradler (10. März 2014)

erste versöhnliche Worte vom Albverein, zwar nicht von oberster Stelle, aber es bewegt sich was:

http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokale...iken-Thema-bei-Gauversammlung;art5573,2491128


----------



## An der Alb (10. März 2014)

Mein Leserbrief im Teckboten vom 07.03,2014. Bin gerade unterwegs, daher leider nur Handyfoto, ich hoffe man kann was erkennen.

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1582022?in=user


----------



## MO_Thor (11. März 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Brügelmann unterstützt Open Trails als neuer Sponsor nicht nur mit Sponsorengeld, sondern auch mir klaren Worten:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/513650082089973


Abgefahren!
Da unterstützt ein großes, bekanntes Unternehmen DIE deutsche MTB-Initiative schlechthin und den lieben FB-Kommentatoren fällt nix besseres ein, als drüber zu schimpfen. Ich finds toll, dass die DIMB Rückhalt aus der Industrie erfährt. Da die DIMB nicht der ADAC ist, habe ich kein Problem damit. 
Oh, jetzt muss ich doch schwadronieren: vielleicht merken die Politiker daran, dass Mountainbiker nicht nur ein touristischer Wirtschaftsfaktor sind, sondern auch sonst normale Konsumenten. Platt gesagt hängen an einem Biker einige Arbeitsplätze (Reizwort in der Politik - "Wir brauchen da ne Brücke drüber, das gibt Arbeitsplätze…." - "Mit dem Bau dieser Parkbank sichern wir Arbeitsplätze"…)


----------



## BejayMTB (11. März 2014)

http://www.rnz.de//heidelberg/00_20...zit_der_Ministerin_Die_Zwei_Meter_Regel_.html

http://www.rnf.de/mediatag/heidelberg/#.Ux7uNPl5O8t

Der Opa von Jean Pütz am Ende ist eine absolute Frechheit


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Der Opa von Jean Pütz am Ende ist eine absolute Frechheit


dito!
Hat das Video jemand gehackt und den Kasper reingeschnitten??


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> http://www.rnz.de//heidelberg/00_20...zit_der_Ministerin_Die_Zwei_Meter_Regel_.html




Das Ganze jetzt auch noch mal als 'Open Trails'-Facebook-Beitrag zum liken und teilen dieser sehr guten Nachricht:

*Grüne Ministerin bricht Bondes heilige 2-Meter-Regel*
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/514898241965157

Und Ministerin Bauer bricht die Regel nicht nur, sondern hinterfragt ihren Sinn und überlegt laut, ob man Bondes Ausnahmeregelung für die 2-Meter-Regel nicht auch invertieren könne. Ich meine zwar immer noch, dass man die Regel lieber abschaffen sollte, als jetzt noch die Regelungen der Regel zu invertieren, aber der kritische Ansatz geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung und zeigt einmal mehr die Absurdität der Regel an sich.


----------



## Matrahari (11. März 2014)

*Was nützt die Abschaffung eines Gesetzes, welches keiner einhält?
*


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2014)

Matrahari schrieb:


> *Was nützt die Abschaffung eines Gesetzes, welches keiner einhält?*



Hallo Matrahari,

da Du offenbar jetzt erst über die Thematik gestolpert bist, biete ich Dir diesen Text als Antwort auf Deine Frage



> Wir werden immer mal wieder gefragt, was eigentlich der Aufstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel soll.
> 
> Daran halten würde sich doch eh keiner. Das würde schließlich niemanden interessieren. Selbst die Wanderer nicht. Und es gäbe in der Praxis ja auch kaum Konflikte. Und das obwohl sich niemand an die 2-Meter-Regel hält! Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme sei das Geheimnis! Was stört einen da so eine unsinnige Regel, um die sich eh keiner kümmert? Und auch sonst gäbe es kaum Ärger. Und wenn mal, dann meistens nur ein bisschen Mecker. Der Förster wüsste ja selbst, dass die Regel eigentlich Quatsch ist. Das könne man ihm deutlich anmerken. Und zur Not könne man ja immer noch schnell wegfahren. Also: wozu der Aufstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel??? Geht doch lieber biken, als darum so ein Theater zu machen.
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

und frage Dich meinerseits: Was nützt die Beibehaltung eines Gesetze, dass keiner einhält?


----------



## Matrahari (11. März 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Dem Großteil stimme ich gerne zu. Allerdings; "...dass man sich halt an manche Regeln hält und an andere nicht", so ist es. Wer Stur jede Regel befolgt, setzt seinen Verstand nicht ein.
Das aus meiner Sicht größere Problem ist damit auch nicht vom Tisch. Das "bauen" im Wald (Drops, Doubles, North-Shores etc.). Selbst wenn es manchmal vorübergehend geduldet wird, spätestens wenn sich der erste verletzt und der Rettungsdienst anrücken muss, ist meistens alles weg.
Dem legalen bauen im Wald stehen allerdings zu viele (marginale) Hindernisse im Weg. Bis es da in Deutschland zu einer Einigung kommen würde, bin ich schon dreimal gestorben.
Da bleibt einem nichts andere übrig als illegal weiter zu bauen.

Was nützt die Beibehaltung eines Gesetze, dass keiner einhält?
- Nichts. Nur der Aufwand der betrieben werden muss, um solch eine schwachsinnige Regel zu kippen, ist meiner Meinung nach zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (11. März 2014)

Das fahren auf Wegen ist ein Recht, das ein Eigentümer den Radfahern nicht verwehren darf. Zumindest ist das in 15 von 16 Bundesländern auch auf Wegen unter zwei Metern Breite der Fall.

Zum Bauen braucht es vor allem mal die Erlaubnis des Eigentümers. Es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass man ohne diese Erlaubnis nicht zu buddeln beginnt. Den Rest bekäme man dann schon hin. Das ist kein Hexenwerk.

Zum letzten Satz: Gut, dass es Leute gibt, die den Aufwand nicht scheuen und gut, dass davon alle profitieren - auch die Wanderer des SAV - die wissen das nur noch nicht. Nach dem Wegfall der 2-Meter-Regel kann man auch viel entspannter wandern und muss sich nicht mehr aufregen, dass Radfahrer ordnungswidrig schmalere Wege befahren.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2014)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Dem Großteil stimme ich gerne zu. Allerdings; "...dass man sich halt an manche Regeln hält und an andere nicht", so ist es. Wer Stur jede Regel befolgt, setzt seinen Verstand nicht ein.



Noch mal: es ist nicht so, dass sich nur Leute für die Abschaffung der Regel einsetzen, die sich sklavisch an die Regel halten. Konkret: ich kenne viele Leute, die sich aktiv gegen die Regel einsetzen und ich kenne niemanden, der sich an die Regel hält.



Matrahari schrieb:


> Dem legalen bauen im Wald stehen allerdings zu viele (marginale) Hindernisse im Weg. Bis es da in Deutschland zu einer Einigung kommen würde, bin ich schon dreimal gestorben.



Es gibt gerade ein paar sehr positive Beispiele:
- die EsNos ist auf einem guten Weg (Stadt, lokale Polit-Prominenz und Vereine unterstützen die Biker)
- der Forst zeigt sich z.B. teilw. in Hessen und am Rosskopf in Freiburg kooperativ
- in Herrenberg gibt es ein konstruktives Projekt etc.
- mit Legalize Freeride gibt es konkrete Unterstützung seitens der DIMB
-> wenn man jetzt die Chance nutzt, müssen zumindest nachfolgende Generationen nicht 3mal sterben, bevor ishc was tut und vielleicht erlebst Du es sogar auch noch




Matrahari schrieb:


> Was nützt die Beibehaltung eines Gesetze, dass keiner einhält?
> - Nichts. Nur der Aufwand der betrieben werden muss, um solch eine schwachsinnige Regel zu kippen, ist meiner Meinung nach zu groß.



Und weil das der Großteil der Biker in BaWü schon seit 18 Jahren so sieht, konnte sich die Regel überhaupt so lange halten. JETZT sind wir so nah dran, die Regel zu kippen, wie noch nie. JETZT haben viele von uns schon so viel Aufwand betrieben, dass es sich JETZT auch lohnt, das Ding zu Ende und die Regel zur Strecke zu bringen.


----------



## axisofjustice (12. März 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> http://www.rnf.de/mediatag/heidelberg/#.Ux7uNPl5O8t
> 
> Der Opa von Jean Pütz am Ende ist eine absolute Frechheit



Der ganze Beitrag ist total konfus. Ein Sprecher mit scheußlicher Prosodie, die Erwähnung der 2-Meter-Regel ohne jeden Zusammenhang, der knorrige Wanderer mit nebulösen Andeutungen, der Mountainbiker mit völlig durcheinandergewürfelten Phrasen ("Schrittgeschwindigkeit auf Forstwegen"? Hä???) und dann als grande finale dieser Loriot-Verschnitt, der auf die mühsam aufgebaute Harmonie und Verständigung des Beitrags einen riesengroßen Haufen setzt. "Und was folgern wir aus der friedlichen Verständigung der Ureinwohner mit den Siedlern? BRENNT SIE NIEDER!!!111"
Wieso ist das Video so dahingerotzt, während der Artikel viel besser daherkommt?

Unverständlich!


----------



## bodnsay (12. März 2014)

Zwei Links die hier (glaub cih) noch nicht gepostet wurden:
http://www.rnz.de/heidelberg/00_201...ist_die_Philosophie_auf_die_Mountainbike.html
http://www.rnz.de/heidelberg/00_201...inbiker_auf_dem_Koenigstuhl__Dieser_Weg_.html


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2014)

*Zitat: "Dieses Mal zögert die Ministerin nicht, tritt in die Pedale - und bricht Bondes heilige Regel."*

HERRLICH!!!   

Schön geschrieben!


----------



## Matrahari (12. März 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Es gibt gerade ein paar sehr positive Beispiele:
> - die EsNos ist auf einem guten Weg (Stadt, lokale Polit-Prominenz und Vereine unterstützen die Biker)
> - der Forst zeigt sich z.B. teilw. in Hessen und am Rosskopf in Freiburg kooperativ
> - in Herrenberg gibt es ein konstruktives Projekt etc.
> ...



Schön und Gut.
EsNos: Das deren Strecke abgerissen wurde, hast du sicherlich mitbekommen? Und eine geplante Strecke gibt es nur unter "Führung" eines Vereins.
Legalize Freeride: Hier führt auch kein Weg am Verein vorbei. Siehe Flowtrail Stromgberg und Ottweiler --> Verein.

Über den Rosskopf und Herrenberg habe ich keine Infos.

Auch ich war schon bei der Legalisierung einer Strecke bzw. einer Vereinsgründung dabei "RSC - Hornbuckel Biker Eppingen e.V.", welcher vor ca. 2 Jahren gegründet wurde, um eine bestehende Strecke zu erhalten.
Soll man jetzt jede Strecke einem Verein anbinden oder gar einen neuen Verein gründen?


----------



## pndrev (12. März 2014)

Extra angelegte Strecken - ja, warum nicht? Es geht in der Petition doch nicht um gebaute Trails sondern um die Nutzung der vorhandenen Pfade.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2014)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Schön und Gut.
> EsNos: Das deren Strecke abgerissen wurde, hast du sicherlich mitbekommen? Und eine geplante Strecke gibt es nur unter "Führung" eines Vereins.
> Legalize Freeride: Hier führt auch kein Weg am Verein vorbei. Siehe Flowtrail Stromgberg und Ottweiler --> Verein.
> ...
> Soll man jetzt jede Strecke einem Verein anbinden oder gar einen neuen Verein gründen?


 
Nur so als Beispiel:


> Denn es sei durchaus denkbar, dass an einer geeigneten Stelle eine offizielle Strecke angelegt werden könnte. Dem Waldbesitzer, in diesem Fall also der Stadt Hofheim, steht es nämlich frei, so etwas zu erlauben. Berücksichtigt werden müsse im Zweifelsfall der Naturschutz; ebenso wichtig seien Sicherheitsaspekte, betont Behler-Sander.


Quelle: http://www.fr-online.de/main-taunus/hofheim-mountainbiker-mehr-illegale-downhill-strecken,1472862,26184154.

Je nach Art der Strecke, Interessenlage und Verhandlungsgeschick könnte man vielfach auch leicht ohne einen Verein auskommen.


----------



## Mountain77 (12. März 2014)

bodnsay schrieb:


> Zwei Links die hier (glaub cih) noch nicht gepostet wurden:
> http://www.rnz.de/heidelberg/00_201...ist_die_Philosophie_auf_die_Mountainbike.html


 
mein Gott
"Als letzten und besten Weg für die Suche nach dem Sinn schlug der Redner dann die Kommunikation, das Gespräch, vor: "Für einen empathischen Gesprächspartner, der jedes Gegenüber als ebenbürtig anerkennt und sich des Profits entschlägt, ist das gemeinsame, geistige Fortkommen in der dialogischen Auseinandersetzung Belohnung genug."

Wie kann man so eine einfache Sache mit so viel Schwafelei ausschmücken...dafür muß man wohl wirklich studiert haben oder Politiker sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (12. März 2014)

*Die Branche greift das Thema auf:*
https://www.facebook.com/TrekBicycle.DE.AT.CH/posts/10201809920314993
https://www.facebook.com/pages/FLOWRIDE/378293793218
https://www.facebook.com/pages/2Souls-Cycles/178904762163904
https://www.facebook.com/CenturionBikes/posts/803530613010414 

Bitte liken, damit die merken, dass es sch lohnt, offen für Open Trails und die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel einzutreten.

Und hier noch die Ministerin zum 'liken':
https://www.facebook.com/TheresiaBauer


----------



## Hoschy (12. März 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> - in Herrenberg gibt es ein konstruktives Projekt etc.



Hockdrik, kannst Du eventuell ein paar Infos zu Herrenberg geben? Ich kenne hier (ortsnah) meist nur Bike-Verbotsschilder, die keiner braucht...


----------



## Hockdrik (12. März 2014)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Hockdrik, kannst Du eventuell ein paar Infos zu Herrenberg geben? Ich kenne hier (ortsnah) meist nur Bike-Verbotsschilder, die keiner braucht...



-> https://www.facebook.com/groups/431811826939053/?fref=ts


----------



## Spill (12. März 2014)

Für Menschen ohne Fratzenbuch gibt es da auch was?


----------



## Hockdrik (12. März 2014)

Spill schrieb:


> Für Menschen ohne Fratzenbuch gibt es da auch was?



Nicht, dass ich wüßte, die Jungs organisieren sich und kommunizieren halt über eine geschlossene Facebook-Gruppe.
Dort kann man lesen, dass sie mit dem Landratsamt in Böblingen, dem Forst und dem Stadt Jugendring in Verbindung stehen.
Es gibt ein Konzept, es wird über mögliche Strecken gesprochen. Mehr weiß ich nicht.

(nur so am Rande: man kann Facebook nutzen, ohne ein Facebook-Opfer zu werden, man kann dort z.B. ohne Probleme anonym und relativ unsichtbar sein, man kann also die Vorteile nutzen, ohne die Nachteile zu haben)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. März 2014)

OT: Warum muss man das eigentlich immer als "Frazenbuch" verunglimpfen?
Nur weil man Dinge selber nicht leiden kann muss man ihnen nicht gleich unschöne Namen geben. Jeder mag entscheiden was er nutzt und kann es niemandem anders aufzwingen es nicht zu tun. Sich dann beschweren das man es nicht mit bekommt weil man nicht damit agiert ist einfach nur Albern.

Nein, ich nutze FB nicht viel, aber ich kann verstehen wieso man es tut (es erleichtert viele Dinge ungemein) genauso wie WhatsApp und ähnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (12. März 2014)

Zum Thema Facebook-Phobien, fallen mir immer die beiden ein:


----------



## ciao heiko (14. März 2014)

"Mountainbiker wollen den Wald in eine Kampfsportstätte verwandeln" 

Über die Begehung mit Ministerin Theresia Bauer in Heidelberg hat der regionale Sender RNF einen Bericht gedreht.

Weiter auf..
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28.46105.193326687455649&type=1&stream_ref=10

(Auf ohne FB Account lesbar)


----------



## ciao heiko (14. März 2014)

*Anhörungstermin für die 2-Meter-Petition steht fest: 4. Juni 2014*
Wie jetzt bekannt gegeben wurde, finden die Anhörungen im Zusammenhang mit der Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel Anfang Juni statt. Bei der Übergabe der Petition wurde uns noch ein Zeitraum von ca. 2 Monaten genannt, in denen sich der Petitions-Ausschuss mit dem Thema beschäftigt und dann mit einer Empfehlung zur Entscheidung an den Landtag übergibt. Darüber warum der Prozess jetzt mehr Zeit benötigt, kann man nur spekulieren.

Wir sehen es positiv: offenbar nimmt man das Thema nicht auf die leichte Schulter. Zudem musste man in letzter Zeit wiederholt den Eindruck haben, dass man sich selbst in Regierungskreisen noch nicht so einig ist, wie Minister Bonde es gerne darstellt. Dass der Prozess jetzt insgesamt 6 Monate benötigt, bestärkt uns in der Annahme, dass hinter den Kulissen noch viel Abstimmungsbedarf besteht.

Wir sind so oder so entschlossen, die nächsten Monate gut zu nutzen:
- die Aktion in Heidelberg hat gezeigt, dass Politiker überzeugt werden können, wenn man das Gespräch sucht
- am 25. Mai ist Kommunal- und Europawahl; im Wahlkampf wird es wieder viele Veranstaltungen geben, die wir alle – und damit ist jeder einzelne gemeint – dafür nutzen können, den Politikern unsere Position zu erklären und deutlich zu machen, dass auch Biker Wähler sind
- die Radsportverbände und die Industrie sind in letzter Zeit verstärkt aktiv geworden und es ist gut, wenn deren Engagement jetzt mehr Zeit hat, seine Wirkung zu entfalten
- das Frühjahr ist Wegpflege-Saison: bitte bietet Euren Wandervereinen vor Ort ganz konkret Eure Mithilfe bei der Wegpflege an (Kontakt s.u.), so kommt man ins Gespräch und vermeintliche Konflikte lösen sich auf und das bekommt auch die Führung der Wandervereine mit

Aber wir werden die nächsten Monate natürlich auch wieder vermehrt für das Biken nutzen, das sollten man nämlich bei aller Politik nicht vergessen. Geht raus aufs Rad, seid nett zu den Fußgängern und Botschafter der Trail-Rules, aber vor allem genießt das schöne Wetter!

Kontakt zu den Ortsgruppen der Wandervereine:
- http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/allgemein/schwarzwaldverein/vereine_vor_ort/seite01.html
- http://vor-ort.albverein.net/ortsgruppen-finder/


----------



## ciao heiko (15. März 2014)

Auch auf MTB-News.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/03...ter-regel-ministerin-bauer-bricht-tabu-thema/


----------



## MO_Thor (15. März 2014)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Über den Rosskopf und Herrenberg habe ich keine Infos.
> […]
> Soll man jetzt jede Strecke einem Verein anbinden oder gar einen neuen Verein gründen?


Die Rosskopfstrecke "gehört" dem Mountainbike Freiburg e.V.
Ich selber bin zwar kein Mitglied, habe aber von einem, der dabei ist, gesagt bekommen, dass über drei weitere Strecken rund um Freiburg mit der Stadt gesprochen wird. Man muss also nicht für jede Strecke einen neuen Verein gründen; es reicht aus, wenn ein bestehender Verein die Verantwortung übernimmt (sprich: bauen, instandhalten, versichern). 
Für die Lokalverwaltungen sind Vereine (vielleicht reichen auch Interessengruppen aus?) die besseren Ansprechpartner. Denn: 
- es gibt einen designierten Kreis von Verantwortlichen (Vorstand), der im Sinne des Vereins handelt
- die Vereinsgröße spiegelt das in der Bevölkerung bestehende Interesse an der Sache wider. Auf die aktiven Mitglieder kommen wohl nochmal doppelt soviele Sympathisanten und Mitinteressenten - das sind grobe Zahlen, die einer Verwaltung bei ihren Einschätzungen helfen können. 
- die bloße Existenz des Vereins gibt einem Thema Gewicht. 

Im lokalpolitischen Sinn kommt man um einen Verein/eine IG kaum herum. Wenn in einer 15.000-Einwohner-Gemeinde plötzlich ein Verein aus 150 Bikern entsteht, dann reicht das in vielen Gegenden schon für ein Erdbeben.


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. März 2014)

Zeitung zum Sonntag dieses Wochenende.
Bericht zur Lage des Schwarzwaldverreines. Am Ende des Artikels versöhnliche Worte mit dem MTB Spocht. Doch Handbuchlobhuddelei und 10% Regel sind nun mal nicht das Optimum.
Hier als pdf-file, Seite 3, zweitletzter Abschnitt vor dem Ende.
http://img.der-sonntag.de/dso-epaper/pdf/DS_mue_16.03.2014.pdf


----------



## ciao heiko (16. März 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Zeitung zum Sonntag dieses Wochenende.
> Bericht zur Lage des Schwarzwaldverreines.



Danke für den Artikel. Für eine Aussage des Schwarzwaldvereines liest sich das ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Traufradler (17. März 2014)

mal wieder was kontra-produktives vom Schwäbischen Albverein:

http://www.swp.de/reutlingen/lokales/reutlingen/Wanderfuehrer-als-Event-Manager;art5674,2504600

Gerade die 3 letzten Absätze sind niederschmetternd!  :-(


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. März 2014)

Der Herr Stolz ist ein echter Hardliner, der seine Meinung des öfteren in den örtlichen Medien kund tut.

Hat die Dimb eigentlich schon mal direkt mit ihm Kontakt gehabt
und ihm Hilfe angeboten?

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, mal die heiligen Wege des Lichtensteingaus zu pflegen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## sipaq (17. März 2014)

Ein paar Abschnitte weiter oben kommt aber das eigentliche Problem des SAV zur Sprache:

- Mitglieder unter 40 gibts kaum noch
- Man nähert sich der Marke von 100.000 Mitgliedern (aber von oben)
- Vor 10 Jahren hatte man noch rund 120.000 Mitglieder

Wenn man jetzt bös sein wollte, dann könnte man die Themen auf der Schwäbischen Alb einfach auf die lange Bank schieben. In 10-20 Jahren ist der SAV dann nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Schade, dass man dort noch nicht erkannt hat, dass es durchaus auch Auswege aus der Misere gibt (siehe Inklusion der MTB'ler im DAV).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (17. März 2014)

Glaube ich auch das der Generationenwechsel automatisch für einen Verbesserung der MTB Situation führen würde. Aber ich bin nicht jung. Ich kann nicht mehr warten, ich will *jetzt* fahren.

BTW sollten die Wandervereinsmitglieder mal in die eigene Vita von vor hundert Jahren und mehr sehen. Sie wurden nämlich damals teilweise genauso angefeindet und beargwöhnt wie heute der MTBler. Mit kruden Argumenten, haltlosen Unterstellungen und zurecht gedengelten Vorurteilen.


----------



## Traufradler (17. März 2014)

Ich hatte Ende Februar folgende Frage über das Kontaktformlar von  www.schwaebischealb.de gesendet:


_Hallo Schwäbische Alb Team,
Leider kann ich auf ihrer eigenen Unterseite kein Infos zu Mountainbike finden! Es gähnt nur eine leere Seite!
Hat das etwa was mit der sog. 2m-Regel aus dem Waldgesetz zu tun? Wollen sie nicht auch diese zahlungskräftige Klientel (Durchschnittsalter laut Studie des Bikemagazin ca. 39 Jahre) ansprechen?
Was halten sie von der Legalisierung auch von Wegen unter 2 m Breite für Mountainbiker in ihrem sehr schönen und interessanten Gebiet, wenn sich alle Parteien mit Respekt und auf gleicher Augenhöhe begegnen, sowie von der DIMB (DIMB.de) gefordert und es in allen anderen Bundesländern außer BaWü gelebt wird?
Ich bin sehr auf ihre Antworten gespannt!_


Heute kam die Antwort!

_Sehr geehrter,
Informationen zum Thema Mountainbiken finden Sie auf unserer Internetseite unter http://www.schwaebischealb.de/Aktiv/Mountainbiken-Alb .
Zur 2m-Regelung:
Generell halten wir die 2m-Regelung zur Sicherheit von Wanderern und Radfahrern im Begegnungsverkehr für sinnvoll und richtig.
Wir denken, dass es jedoch in Zukunft eine Kanalisierung von Wander- und Mountainbike-Verkehr geben muss und in diesem Sinn spezielle Trassen unter 2m für Mountainbiker bereit gestellt und ausgewiesen werden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
i. A. B Schmider
Schwäbische Alb Tourismus_

Haben in der Zwischenzeit offensichtlich wieder die Seite gefüllt. Soweit ich das überblicken kann, ausnahmlos nur legale Wege über 2m Breite, also KEINE MTB-Touren im eigentlichen Sinne. Schade!
Aber der Ansatz, Strecken unter 2m Breite bereit zu stellen, dürfte in die Richtung von Bondes Vorschlag gehen. Bloss wann das kommen soll und wer das wieder zahlen soll steht in den Sternen. Ich werde bei Schaebische Alb weiter nachfragen.

Gruß
Traufradler


----------



## ChrisZiegler (18. März 2014)

Immer gut weiter nachzuhaken aber die sind wohl Beratungsresistent....Leider. Kennt nicht jemand einen Gastwirt aus einem anderem Bundesland der denen mal von Unternehmer zu Unternehmer Zahlen an den Kopf wirft damit die einsehen was denen durch die Lappen geht durch die 2m Regel? Vielleicht dämmerts ja dann mal im Oberstübchen das Bonde mit seinen immer noch mehr Regelungen ein Vollpfosten ist...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. März 2014)

Sowas zum Beispiel:
*,,Für das Geschäft ist das ein Wahnsinn" | NÖN - Niederösterreichische Nachrichten*


----------



## Athabaske (18. März 2014)

...wenn ich die Muckenkogelpresse so lese, bin ich schon froh "nur" die 2m-Regel im Land zu haben, da erscheint Baden-Württemberg fast schon wie ein gelobtes Land. Zumindest scheinen wir hier argumentativ doch wesentlich weiter zu sein...


----------



## client (19. März 2014)

Traufradler schrieb:


> mal wieder was kontra-produktives vom Schwäbischen Albverein:
> 
> http://www.swp.de/reutlingen/lokales/reutlingen/Wanderfuehrer-als-Event-Manager;art5674,2504600
> 
> Gerade die 3 letzten Absätze sind niederschmetternd!  :-(



"......*Gau*vorsitzender Keck....."
Wenn ich solche Wörter lesen, dann scheint nicht nur der Begriff, sondern auch das Gedankengut von vor rd. 80 Jahren noch vorhanden zu sein.
_"..Die Bezeichnung der Gau, ohne Umlaut, für eine bestimmte Landschaft ist eine Historikerbildung des 17.−19. Jahrhunderts, die durch die Aufnahme in die Terminologie des Dritten Reiches in Misskredit geraten ist.."_
Quelle: Wiki..


----------



## Stopelhopser (19. März 2014)

Deswegen werden sich der Sundgau oder der Breisgau sicher nicht umbenennen.


----------



## Athabaske (19. März 2014)

Der G.A.U. ist auch keine Erfindung Adolfs...


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2014)

Schwarzwald-Ortsverein spricht sich für ein Miteinander von Bikern und Wanderern aus:  
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/518842558237392

Wenn das mal kein Grund zum Liken und Teilen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (21. März 2014)

Beitrag zum Thema "Bikefreundliches Wegekonzept im Siebengebirge" bei Open Trails auf Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/520086034779711

Bitte liken und teilen, damit die Petition schnell bekannt wird und viele Unterschriften sammeln kann.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. März 2014)

Beitrag zum Mountainbike Festival (28.-30.3.) inkl. Link zu einem Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/521605154627799

Bitte gerne liken und teilen, damit wir viel Besuch auf dem DIMB-Stand bekommen und gerne den Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung kommentieren.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. März 2014)

Traufradler schrieb:


> (...) Haben in der Zwischenzeit offensichtlich wieder die Seite gefüllt. Soweit ich das überblicken kann, ausnahmlos nur legale Wege über 2m Breite, also KEINE MTB-Touren im eigentlichen Sinne. Schade!



Ich glaube, die in dem Film unten auf dieser Unterseite gezeigten Trails sind teils schon eher unter 2m, oder? 

Auch nett ist die folgende Textstelle bei der Beschreibung von Etappe 2 des Bike Crossing Schwäbische Alb:


> Bitte beachten Sie auf dem gesamten Cross die 2-m-Regel des Landeswaldgesetzes Baden-Württemberg §37 (3)! Ist der Weg schmaler als 2 m, muss man vom Rad absteigen und schieben.



Und ich dachte, man muss dann umdrehen. Oder das Bike tragen, aber schieben ist ja echt OK...

Weiter geht's im Text:


> Nach einem weiteren kurzen Schiebestück bergab werden wir mit einem technisch anspruchsvollen Singletrail und einer herrlichen Aussicht auf Reichenbach im Täle belohnt.



Wie jetzt? Belohnt? ist das schwäbischer Zynismus? Ich würde das als quälend empfinden, wenn ich ausgerechnet die schönsten Strecken schieben muss. Oder ist das dann ein extra breiter Singletrail?



> Im Anschluss schlängelt sich ein technischer Waldtrail in einer Rinne hinab...



Ist jemand die Tour mal gefahren? Stehen da überall Schilder: "Die nächsten 500m bitte schieben!"

Und bei jeder Tour die mit diesem Icon gekennzeichnet ist (also 5 von 6), darf man auf "Singletrail / Freeride" Schmankerl hoffen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also flowig die Singletrails schieben und krass die Freeride-Strecken schieben.

Ein einziger großer Scherz, um Touristen auf den Arm zu nehmen?!


----------



## Athabaske (25. März 2014)

...der Hinweis mit dem Schieben ist besonders perfide, weil man normalerweise davon ausgehen würde, offiziell gekennzeichnete Strecken auf Wegen unter 2 m wären von Ausnahmegenehmigungen abgedeckt.

Wie erkenne ich im Wald welcher Weg offiziell nach Handbuchrichtlinien freigegeben ist und welcher nicht?


----------



## TTT (25. März 2014)

Vorgezogener Aprilscherz?
Das sollte doch für die Presse ein gefundenes Fressen sein!


----------



## dogzice (25. März 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ist jemand die Tour mal gefahren? Stehen da überall Schilder: "Die nächsten 500m bitte schieben!"


 
Ich bin letzten Sommer die ersten 3 Etappen mit meinem Kollegen gefahren. Naja, was soll ich sagen: Singletrails? Ich glaub da wird man konsequent drumherum geführt. Mir scheint es auch so, wobei das meine subjektive Spekulation ist, dass so oft, wie die GPS-Daten geändert wurden, man mit der Zeit immer mehr Stellen gefunden hat die womöglich auch <2m waren, die dann aber kontinuierlich rausgenommen wurden. Die Abschnitte im Video wären mir mit Sicherheit aufgefallen. Mag sein, dass die gezeigten Abschnitte früher mal Bestandteil des Alb X-ing waren und dann hat das Tourismus-Büro gemerkt, dass man ja gegen das LWaldG verstößt. 
Auch stimmte die Beschilderung auf Tour mit den offiziellen GPS Daten nicht immer überein. Das löst dann immer bisschen Verwirrung und Ratlosigkeit aus.

Ich habe auf den 160km keinen einzigen Singletrail befahren der den Namen verdient hat. Die Tour an sich ist zugegeben zwar landschaftlich manchmal nicht schlecht (die Schwäbische Alb ist ja per se keine schlechte Region !) aber die Tour an sich (zumindest die ersten 3 Etappen von Aalen nach Owen) hat mir fahrtechnisch überhaupt nicht gefallen. Quälende Anstiege (teils über Geröll-Halden-artige Hänge die man hochschiebt) und anschließend darf man dann die hart erkämpften Höhenmeter teils auf einem gepflegten Wirtschaftsweg oder einer asphaltierten Straße wieder vernichten...  
Und das Paradebeispiel war kurz vor Geislingen wo man noch auf eine ca. 3-4km lange Extra-Schleife geschickt wird. Hier kämpft man sich einen km vor dem Ziel nochmals ettliche Höhenmeter hoch, ohne jegliche "Belohnung" bei der Abfahrt nur damit man dann sage und schreibe 500m weiter wieder auf die gleiche asphaltierte Straße kommt von der aus die Schinder-Schleife gestartet ist. 

Fazit --> nicht nochmal, das ist sicher. Und die Etappen 4 bis 6 tu ich mir sicher auch nicht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (25. März 2014)

dogzice schrieb:


> Und das Paradebeispiel war kurz vor Geislingen wo man noch auf eine ca. 3-4km lange Extra-Schleife geschickt wird. Hier kämpft man sich einen km vor dem Ziel nochmals ettliche Höhenmeter hoch, ohne jegliche "Belohnung" bei der Abfahrt nur damit man dann sage und schreibe 500m weiter wieder auf die gleiche asphaltierte Straße kommt von der aus die Schinder-Schleife gestartet ist.




Wo es doch gerade um Geislingen so herrliche Trails gibt... echt schade.


----------



## Grossvater (25. März 2014)

Der AlbCross ist genauso für die Tonne wie das offizielle Pendant im Schwarzwald. Und ich weiß grad mal wieder nicht was mich mehr auf die Palme bringt --> diese Verlogenheit mit der man überall um uns Biker wirbt oder die wahrscheinlich nicht unerheblichen Resourcen die völlig am Ziel vorbei für so ne gequirlte Sch... verbraten wurden. Ohne auch nur ansatzweise zu wissen wie sich das Ganze finanziert - irgendwoher muss das Geld ja kommen. Aber es wäre mit Sicherheit überall besser aufgehoben als für solche Pseudo Alibi Veranstaltungen von Tourismusverbänden.


----------



## fmk (25. März 2014)

dogzice schrieb:


> Und die Etappen 4 bis 6 tu ich mir sicher auch nicht an.


 
Nimm ab Owen für den Rest bis TUT doch die illegale Variante (HW1). Die ist absolut traumhaft (nicht nur landschaftlich) und entschädigt für die sinnfreien Etappen 1-3 . Ich habe das letztes Jahr so gemacht. Unter der Woche ist gar nichts und am Samstag nur wenig los. Ich hatte jedenfalls Null Stress mit Wanderern - hab mich allerdings auch anständig benommen und bin sonntags nicht gefahren.

Kurzum: Fahren wir halt weiter illegal, arrangieren uns mit den Wanderfreunden (zumindest mit der großen Masse der Vernünftigen) und unterstützen die DIMB bei der Abschaffung der bescheuerten 2m-Regel


----------



## TTT (25. März 2014)

Wer den offiziellen schwäbische Alb-Bike Crossing fährt kann sich nur verarscht vorkommen. Der ist von der Streckenführung an Lieblosigkeit nicht zu überbieten. Dass die eine oder andere landschaftlich schöne Strecken dabei ist, hat schlicht und ergreifend den Grund, dass man diese bei der Dichte der Attraktionen hier einfach nicht völlig vermeiden kann! Ansonsten sind die Touren konditionell und landschaftlich völlig inhomogen, technischer Anspruch fehlt komplett, die Beschilderung ist ne Katastrophe, die Streckenführung geographisch sinnfrei, eine sinnlose Aneinanderreihung von Auf- und Abstiegen zur Erreichung einer km und Hm Vorgabe...
Ich frage mich, ob man die Touristen absichtlich auf solche Strecken lotst, damit sie auch gewiß nicht wiederkommen. Jede beliebig drauf losgefahrene Tour ist 1000x attraktiver!  Man möchte fast den Protektionismus der Albvereinslobby hinter der Streckenführung vermuten...


----------



## Stopelhopser (25. März 2014)

Man müsste glatt ein ranking der trostlosesten  Radfernwanderwege in BaWü erstellen.
Neben dem absolut indiskutablen SW Radwanderweg gibt es noch den gut gemeinten aber schlecht gemachten X-ing (Bike crossing), der dem SW oft parallel läuft und auch nix prickelndes enthält.
Dabei reicht der simple Westweg für tolle bike Touren aus.


----------



## Athabaske (25. März 2014)

...naja, als Radfernwanderweg wären die großen X-ings in Baden-Württemberg ja tatsächlich tauglich, nur als Mountainbikestrecke eben nicht.

Wobei gerade die eigentlichen Radfernwanderwege (Alb-Nekarweg beispielsweise) auch über reichlich Streckenabschnitte verfügen werden, die nicht befahren werden dürfen. Zumindest hier in der Gegend ist das einige Male so. Wie man damit umzugehen hat, die Antwort ist man mir auf abgeordnetenwatch bisher schuldig geblieben...


----------



## gerdi1 (26. März 2014)

Der grosse Schwindel ist doch der, dass der Tourismus mit den Trails wirbt.
guckst du: http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/Radfahren-Mountainbike/Mountainbiken-im-Schwarzwald#/page/1
Auf Rückfrage von mir, wie es denn sein kann, dass hier mit illegalen Strecken Werbung gemacht wird, wurde ich auf den Veranstalter (beitune.de) verwiesen. Es werde vor Tourbeginn darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass hier auch Wege unter 2m befahren werden.
Das ist Scheinheilig.
Ich komme zwar aus der Gegend, aber kann momentan Niemandem empfehlen, hier Geld liegen zu lassen. Das ist wohl leider die einzige Möglichkeit, dass hier auch ander mit ins Boot zu bekommen sind.
Momentan bring ich mein Geld eben in die Fermes in den Vogesen, statt in die Hütten im Schwarzwald.


----------



## TTT (26. März 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...naja, als Radfernwanderweg wären die großen X-ings in Baden-Württemberg ja tatsächlich tauglich, nur als Mountainbikestrecke eben nicht.


 
Nein, die Kritik bezieht sich ja nur zu einem kleinen Teil auf den fehlenden Singletrailanteil. Alle anderen Kritikpunkte gelten auch für Radfernreisende. Gerade als solcher würde ich mich ärgern an Hängen irgendwelche landschaftlich öden, steilen Rampen rauf und runter geführt zu werden, wenn es sinnvolle Wege entlang des Tals oder Querungen an den Hängen gibt. Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe:
Eine sinnlose Aneinanderreihung von Auf- und Abstiegen zur Erreichung einer km und Hm Vorgabe. Oder anders gesagt, den Hometrainer nach draußen verlegt...


----------



## Stopelhopser (26. März 2014)

Eben. Die "guten" Wege ohne viel Höhenverlust sind nun mal die seit Urzeiten benutzten (Wander)Wege, die teilweise schon von den Wildtieren vorgegeben worden sind. Früher war der Drang zur Effizienz groß, unnötige Strecke oder Höhenmeter konnte sich damals weder Mensch noch Tier leisten. Und die Nutzung dieses Weltkulturerbes soll dem MTB'ler vorenthalten werden, weil es diese krumme 2 Meter Regel gibt?


----------



## Athabaske (26. März 2014)

Mooooment, von wegen Kulturerbe!

Der schwäbische Alb Verein hat schließlich nicht nur die Schwäbische Alb erfunden, sondern auch im Schweiße seines Angesichts das komplette Wegenetz der rauen Alb abgerungen, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (26. März 2014)

Klar, und den Albtrauf mit der Zahnspachtel aus dem vollem Stein geschnitzt.
Fast wie Slartibartfast.


----------



## TTT (26. März 2014)

Euch Zweien kann man auch jeden Scheiss erzählen. Ihr glaubt am Ende auch noch, dass es sachliche Argumente für die 2m-Regel gibt.


----------



## Traufradler (26. März 2014)

Ah, mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass Slartibart auch für die Alb einen Preis bekommen hat. 
Kann bestimmt mit den norwegischen Fjorden mithalten.....
Vielleicht müssen wir mit Handtüchern gegen unsere tolle 2m-Regel angehen.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. März 2014)

*
*
Kurz bevor der Tag rum ist:
*dieser Thread ist heute ein Jahr alt geworden!*   

Und ich möchte HelmutK herzlich dafür danken, dass er den Thread mit dem Post #1 in's Leben gerufen hat, denn mit diesem Thread begann die aktuelle Kampagne zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg.

Die 2-Meter-Regel gibt es zwar noch, aber wir haben dennoch viel geschafft in diesem Jahr, haben hier unsere Meinung gebildet, unsere Positionen diskutiert und die Argumente geschärft, haben dann eine Online Petition gestartet und mehr als 58.000 Unterschriften gesammelt, haben die Zahl der Facebook-Fans für Open Trails verdoppelt und dort darüberhinaus eine unglaubliche Reichweite generiert und nicht zuletzt mit diesem sozial-medialen Grundrauschen auch die Aufmerksamkeit der Presse geweckt. Ganz so wie es Helmut aus seiner Erfahrung in Hessen empfohlen und voraus gesagt hat. Die Presse hat mit der Zeit sogar ausgewogene Berichte geschrieben und so die Politik zumindest zum Aufmerken gebracht. Wir waren auf der Titelseite der Süddeutschen Zeitung und im ZDF. Wir haben den ADFC und die Radsportverbände, den DAV und die Naturfreunde Baden-Württemberg auf unserer Seite. Wir haben eine Ministerin auf einem Bike über <2m-Wege fahren sehen und einen Termin für eine Anhörung im Landtag.

Und wir haben Euch hier im Thread als extrem wichtige Mitstreiter, Multiplikatoren, Sparringspartner und Frühmelder, um die wichtigen Themen zu erkennen, den richtigen Ton zu treffen und in der Diskussion mit Euch unsere Argumente zu schleifen.

Das alles haben wir gemeinsam geschafft! Und gemeinsam waren wir noch nie so nah dran, die Regel zu kippen.

Ob es nah genug ist, wird sich zeigen. Aber darum geht es heute ausnahmsweise nicht. Heute möchte ich im Namen des Open Trails-Teams HelmutK für das danken, was wir bereits erreicht haben, für seine Initiative vor einem Jahr, seinen Rat und seine Unterstützung!
*Herzlichen Dank, Helmut! *


----------



## ciao heiko (27. März 2014)

"Wie es dem DAV gelingt, unterschiedliche Nutzergruppen unter einem Dach zu vereinen und aktiv zwischen ihnen zu vermitteln, statt vermeintliche Fronten zu verhärten: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails "


----------



## Hockdrik (29. März 2014)

Die Transfairalp ist ein schönes Beispiel für eine aktive Vermittlung zwischen verschiedenen Nutzergruppen.
Bericht dazu auf Facebook inkl. der Frage, ob man das nicht mal gemeinsam mit SAV und SWV in Baden-Württemberg machen könnte:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/523643311090650


----------



## Hockdrik (30. März 2014)

Miteinander auf dem Weg
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/523914761063505

Gegeneinander auf dem Weg
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/523914821063499


----------



## M::::: (30. März 2014)

Die Argumentation ist ja schon lustig " die Biker machen ja nur Wegepflege, weil sie da fahren wollen".
Ja, klar und die Wanderer machen das ja aus Langeweile ...


----------



## Hockdrik (31. März 2014)

besonders lustig wird es, wenn sich der SAV an anderer Stelle darüber beklagt, dass wir ja keine Wegpflege betreiben… 
…ich glaube die wissen selbst, dass sie aus der Nr. nicht mehr gescheit rauskommen. Ich sehe das als verzweifelte Rückzugsgefechte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balou64 (31. März 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die Transfairalp ist ein schönes Beispiel für eine aktive Vermittlung zwischen verschiedenen Nutzergruppen.
> Bericht dazu auf Facebook inkl. der Frage, ob man das nicht mal gemeinsam mit SAV und SWV in Baden-Württemberg machen könnte:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/523643311090650



Hierzu gibt es auch einen Film vom Südtiroler Alpenverein


----------



## trail_desire (31. März 2014)

Der hier ist noch besser....


----------



## Hockdrik (1. April 2014)

balou64 schrieb:


> Hierzu gibt es auch einen Film vom Südtiroler Alpenverein





trail_desire schrieb:


> Der hier ist noch besser....



Sind beide sehr hilfreich! Demnächst mehr in diesem Kino. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hockdrik (1. April 2014)

Aprilscherz oder absurde Realität? 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/525114657610182

Bitte teilen und liken, damit nicht nur Bikern klar wird, wie absurd die 2-Meter-Regel in der Praxis ist.

Text für nicht Facebooker:


> Neue Bike-Disziplin "Extreme Schiebing"
> 
> Exklusiv auf der Schwäbischen Alb kann man jetzt die neue Bike-Disziplin "Extreme Schiebing" - auch "Bike X-ing" genannt - ausprobieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## mw.dd (1. April 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aprilscherz oder absurde Realität?
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/525114657610182
> ...



Großartig!


----------



## trail_desire (1. April 2014)

Genial......und das kommt ja jetzt gerade recht. Wo doch die Lenker immer breiter werden. Ab 78 Cm Breite kann man jetzt auch bequem ein Rad zu zweit schieben. Der Vorteil gegenüber Tandem-fahren liegt auf der Hand. Man kann sich besser unterhalten nebeneinnander.

Auch je 2 Biker nur noch 1 Spur die Wege misshandelt.....und wir treten endlich mal breiter auf.....vielleicht nimmt man uns dann besser wahr in der Gesellschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (1. April 2014)

Am Jusi bei Kohlberg werden auch schiebende Biker am Durchgang gehindert! Die neue Extremsportart stößt also hier schon wieder auf den erbitterten Widerstand des Schwäbischen Albvereins!


----------



## trail_desire (1. April 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Am Jusi bei Kohlberg werden auch schiebende Biker am Durchgang gehindert! Die neue Extremsportart stößt also hier schon wieder auf den erbitterten Widerstand des Schwäbischen Albvereins!



Dann kaufen wir uns alle FAT-Bikes, pumpen ordentlich Helium in die Pushen und schweben über die Trails.....dann braucht sich auch keiner mehr über schlecht ansprechende Talas-Gabeln beschweren.....


----------



## Magico80 (1. April 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Am Jusi bei Kohlberg werden auch schiebende Biker am Durchgang gehindert! Die neue Extremsportart stößt also hier schon wieder auf den erbitterten Widerstand des Schwäbischen Albvereins!



Mit welcher Begründung bzw. Rechtlicher Grundlage?

Gesendet mit meinem supergeilen Schmardfon


----------



## Hockdrik (1. April 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Am Jusi bei Kohlberg werden auch schiebende Biker am Durchgang gehindert! Die neue Extremsportart stößt also hier schon wieder auf den erbitterten Widerstand des Schwäbischen Albvereins!



Unglaublich!


----------



## TTT (1. April 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung bzw. Rechtlicher Grundlage?
> Gesendet mit meinem supergeilen Schmardfon


 
Begründung im Prinzip: Verhinderung einer potentiellen Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Rechtliche Grundlage: brauchts die im Einsatz gegen kriminelle Biker?


----------



## pndrev (1. April 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Begründung im Prinzip: Verhinderung einer potentiellen Ordnungswidrigkeit.
> Rechtliche Grundlage: brauchts die im Einsatz gegen kriminelle Biker?



Dann müsste man auch jeden Autofahrer anhalten, könnte ja zu schnell fahren wollen...


----------



## Magico80 (1. April 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Begründung im Prinzip: Verhinderung einer potentiellen Ordnungswidrigkeit.
> Rechtliche Grundlage: brauchts die im Einsatz gegen kriminelle Biker?



Wer stoppt die schiebenden Leute da? Leute vom SAV? Die haben meines Wissens nach keine Befugnis noch Hoheitsgewalt.

Auslachen und weiter gehen. Wird ja immer absurder......


----------



## make65 (1. April 2014)

Zitat aus dem gerade erhaltenen Newsletter des "World of MTB"-Magazin:

*3. "Respektvoll Miteinander" Kampagne*
Die meisten von uns haben das Glück, mehr oder weniger unbehelligt ihre Hometrails fahren zu können. Doch mit der zunehmenden Zahl von Mountainbikern steigt auch das Konfliktpotential im Wald bzw. in der öffentlichen Diskussion. Erst letztes Jahr konnten wir auf einem unserer Hometrails einen Konflikt durch ein Hinweisschild auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme entschärfen, die Situation ist seitdem sehr entspannt und das gegenseitige Verständnis gewachsen. Nur so kann es gehen, weswegen wir die "Respektvoll Miteinander" Aufkleber aufgelegt haben.
Ab der folgenden Ausgabe möchten wir das Thema auch verstärkt als Serie ins Magazin bringen. Starten werden wir, wie könnte es anders sein, in Baden-Württemberg. Wir treffen uns mit dem Schwarzwaldverein zum Interview und vorher noch mit den Verantwortlichen der DIMB. Solltest du Fragen an den Schwarzwaldverein oder die DIMB haben, die wir vorbringen sollen schreib uns einfach eine Mail.
In der weiteren Serie möchten wir uns mit Vertretern des Forstes, des Naturschutzes und anderer Verbände zu dem Thema treffen, gerne auch immer wieder konkrete, lokale Projekte portraitieren. Kennst du jemanden, mit dem wir uns unterhalten oder ein Projekt, welches wir beleuchten sollten? Schreib uns doch einfach eine Mail.
Und natürlich kannst du auch weiterhin "Respektvoll Miteinander" Aufkleber kostenfrei bei uns ordern. Auch hier einfach eine Mail an uns.







Damit bleibt uns nur noch, dir viel Spaß mit dem Magazin zu wünschen und viele schöne Stunden auf dem Bike. Bei Anregungen und Kritik schreib uns doch einfach eine Mail.

Viele Grüße

Deine World of MTB Redaktion




Cover Ausgabe 04I2014




Inhalt #1



Inhalt #2
*Kampagnen*



*Unsere Verlagsmagazine*






_Copyright © 2014 WoM Medien GmbH, All rights reserved._
Abonnent der WoM Medien GmbH

*Our mailing address is:*
WoM Medien GmbH
Auwiesenstraße 1, Deggendorf, Deutschland Deggendorf 94469
Germany
Add us to your address book unsubscribe from this list update subscription preferences


----------



## Carsten (1. April 2014)

alles wird gut in BW:
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=3013


----------



## Mountain77 (1. April 2014)

"In Hanglagen sorgen die feinen Reifenspuren der Bikes für eine optimale Entwässerung der tiefen Spurrinnen. Dabei werden die Brutstätten der Mücken trockengelegt, ohne das Wurzelwerk und den Boden weiter zu schädigen."

Endlich hat unser Hobby einen Nutzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo (1. April 2014)

Der lang ersehnte Aprilscherz, "Forst BW reicht die Hand"


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (2. April 2014)

Wie wärs mit dem Schild:







Glaube das musste so auch mal gesagt werden! Pah!

ROFL


----------



## Hockdrik (3. April 2014)

Transfairalp-Film und -Fernsehbericht:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/525990454189269


----------



## trail_desire (3. April 2014)

Auch genial.....überall gibt es einen Sinn der Regelung.....aber beim Fahhradfahren offenbar nicht.....scheint hier wurde erkannt, daß wir auch auf schmalen Wegen eigentlich nichts kaputt machen.
http://www4.um.baden-wuerttemberg.d...df?command=downloadContent&filename=Laber.pdf


----------



## martinos (3. April 2014)

es geht auch anders:
im Rahmen einer geführten Tour war ich am Samstag und Sonntag auf dem Schienerberg unterwegs. Der liegt südlich von Radolfzell, an der Grenze Deutschland/Schweiz. Nach mehreren Kilometern Singletrail trafen wir am Samstag am "Herrentisch" eine Gruppe von ca. 20 Personen, die dort am Grillen und Bier trinken waren.

Wir kamen schnell ins Gespräch und es stellte sich heraus, dass die Gruppe ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen ist, die aufgrund einer Annonce im Ortsblättchen sich zusammengefunden haben, um den "Spitzkehrenweg" zu richten - ich finde den Namen genial. Als Lohn gabs ne Wurst und ein Bier vom Bürgermeister spendiert.

In der Gruppe waren mehrere Personen, die selber aktiv biken und meinten, dass sie am nächsten Tag erst mal den frisch gerichteten Spitzkehrenweg fahren werden. Da wir diverse etwas auffälligere Leihbikes dabei hatten, sind dann auch mehrere Personen der Gruppe mit unseren Testrädern rumgedüst und hatten einen Riesenspaß.

Fotobeweis:





Es gab übrigens an beiden Tagen keinerlei Konflikte mit Fußvolk, aber viele nette Begegnungen. Vielleicht liegt das auch an der Nähe zur Schweiz, dass die Leute etwas entspannter sind


----------



## MO_Thor (3. April 2014)

Na...stell dein Licht nicht untern Scheffel!
Eine gewisse Grundfreundlichkeit von eurer Seite wird ihr übriges getan haben. Ihr habt das Gespräch gesucht und seid nicht wieder gleich wie die Fitfucker losgedüst.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. April 2014)

martinos schrieb:


> es geht auch anders:
> (...)



Hast Du Kontakte zu der Gruppe, evtl. noch mehr Fotos von den Trail-Arbeiten? Oder kannst Du mir den Bürgermeister nennen? Solche Positiv-Beispiele sind extrem hilfreich und motivieren auch andere.

So oder so: vielen Dank dafür, dass Du das Erlebnis hier geteilt hast!

Hockdrik


----------



## martinos (3. April 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hast Du Kontakte zu der Gruppe, evtl. noch mehr Fotos von den Trail-Arbeiten? Oder kannst Du mir den Bürgermeister nennen? Solche Positiv-Beispiele sind extrem hilfreich und motivieren auch andere.



... wir kamen erst zum Einkehrschwung dazu - der Weg heißt Serpentinenweg, nicht Spitzkehrenweg wie fälschlich von mir berichtet. Ne, keiner von unserer Gruppe kannte irgendjemand von den "Arbeitern".

Hier der Bericht zur Aktion aus dem Wochenblatt: http://www.wochenblatt.net/heute/nachrichten/article/arbeitseinsatz-am-herrentisch.html

In Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/ProRiWo/141382452563121 ist am 19.2. der Aufruf zur Aktion und auch ein Ansprechpartner benannt. Könnte ein interessanter Kontakt sein


----------



## ciao heiko (4. April 2014)

Ministerpräsident Kretschman: Sport hat eine große gesellschaftliche Bindekraft

Im Interview mit den Stuttgarter Nachrichten spricht Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann über sein Verhältnis zum Sport.
Weiter auf Facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28.46105.193326687455649&type=1&stream_ref=10

und bitte hier auf der Seite des Ministerpräsidenten kräftig kommentieren
https://www.facebook.com/WinfriedKretschmann/posts/541888555925258?stream_ref=5

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (5. April 2014)

... interessanter Artikel aus Markdorf am Bodensee (ca. 10 KM von Friedrichshafen entfernt): http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...die-Mountainbiker-im-Blick-_arid,5618100.html

Zum Hintergrund: am Markdorfer Hausberg, dem Gehrenberg, gibt es einige richtig gute Trails, die von diversen Locals auch mit Liebe gepflegt werden. Konflikte kommen immer wieder hoch durch Nagelfallen, abgerissene Schanzen, usw., weil natürlich alles nicht genehmigt ist und meines Wissens seit einem schweren Bikeunfall bei einer Veranstaltung in der Innenstadt von Markdorf alle Gespräche bzgl. Streckengenehmigung u.ä. auf Eis liegen. Zudem gibt es momentan zumindest keine mir bekannte Vereinsstruktur, die momentan als Ansprechpartner hierzu dienen könnte - einzig eine Facebook-Gruppe https://www.facebook.com/groups/158929764162815/, in der wohl zumindest die Haupt-Buddler aktiv sind. Vielleicht kann die DIMB hier in irgendeiner Art behilflich sein!?


----------



## Grossvater (5. April 2014)

...Die Verbandsvertreter wollen sich bei Touristikern aus dem Schwarzwald und Österreich kundig machen, die seit Jahren Geländetouren anbieten und diese auch bewerben...

 Ich lach mich tot. Ausgerechnet im Schwarzwald und Österreich  Wie wärs mal mit der Schweiz ??
Egal... Trotzdem schöner Bericht. Freu mich jedesmal riesig wenn sich irgendwer über mangelndes Interesse der sog. "Premiumwanderer" klagt. So ein bullshit...
Jungs, die Zeit arbeitet einfach für uns  
Und bis dahin gilt es einfach kein Geld in Gegenden liegen lassen die sich nicht wirklich für uns einsetzen und dahin fahren wo man uns gerne sieht. Dann wird der Neid auf entgangenen Profit das übrige tun.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. April 2014)

martinos schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann die DIMB hier in irgendeiner Art behilflich sein!?



Wir können in vielerlei Art behilflich sein. Seien es rechtliche Fragen zur Genehmigung oder technische Aspekte zm Trailbaus oder einfach der Kontakt zu anderen Gruppen die selbst Freeridestrecken umgesetzt haben.
Eine erste Empfehlung ist, diese Dokumente anzusehen, da erklärt sich schon sehr vieles.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/downloads
Sollten dann konkrete Fragen sein, bitte an uns wenden. Am besten *bevor* irgendwelche Dinge getan werden.

ciao heiko


----------



## /dev/random (6. April 2014)

Das aktuelle Geo Special widmet sich Baden-Württemberg (Ausgabe 2/2014). Ein Artikel dreht sich um den "Allerweltswald" Schwarzwald und warum dieser bei ausländischen Gästen beliebt ist. Dort ist unter anderem zu lesen, was einen guten Schwarzwälder Gastgeber auszeichnet:


			
				Geo Special (2/2014; S. 69) schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Neun Punkte sind notiert. Die wichtigsten: Aufgeschlossenheit, keine Vorbehalte gegen andere Kulturkreis und Flexibilität. Tugenden, die ja bestimmt nicht schaden, aber, sind wir ehrlich, die doch alle sehr normal sind, eigentlich selbstverständlich.



Zum Schluß gibt's noch eine Durchsage vom Tourismusbüro:


			
				Geo Special (2/2014; S. 72) schrieb:
			
		

> [Der Schwarzwald] stößt an seine Vermarktungsgrenzen, denn er hat eben keinen Superlativ. Er ist durchschnittlich hoch, durchschnittlich bewaldet und auch durchschnittlich aufregend. "Höhere Übernachtungszahlen im Schwarzwald werden aus Deutschland nicht zu erzielen sein", heißt es in einer Broschüre für Hoteliers und Gastleute, die das Tourismusbüro Schwarzwald herausgibt. "Stellen Sie deshalb rechtzeitig die Weichen für Ihren Betrieb in Richtung Auslandsmarktbearbeitung."



Wissen die eigentlich, daß Mountainbiker auch eine Zielgruppe sind? Wenn man sowas hier liest, dann wird's nix mit gesteigerten Übernachtungszahlen aus'm Inland.


----------



## TTT (6. April 2014)

Thema Bike-Verbotsschilder am Jusi bei Kohlberg:
Am Di 08.April findet im Rathaus Kappishäusern eine öffentliche Ortschaftsratssitzung statt. Beginn ist 19:00 Uhr. Tagesordnungspunkt 3: "Radfahrverbot im Naturschutzgebiet Jusi auf dem Berg"

Ich denke es wäre gut hier möglichst zahlreich zu erscheinen und präsenz zu zeigen. Ich habe zwar eine Terminkollision, werde aber trotzdem schauen, dass ich kommen kann. Sonst wer, der kommen wird?


----------



## Stopelhopser (6. April 2014)

> Zitat von Geo Special (2/2014; S. 72):
> [Der Schwarzwald] stößt an seine Vermarktungsgrenzen, denn er hat eben keinen Superlativ. Er ist durchschnittlich hoch, durchschnittlich bewaldet und auch durchschnittlich aufregend. "Höhere Übernachtungszahlen im Schwarzwald werden aus Deutschland nicht zu erzielen sein", heißt es in einer Broschüre für Hoteliers und Gastleute, die das Tourismusbüro Schwarzwald herausgibt. "Stellen Sie deshalb rechtzeitig die Weichen für Ihren Betrieb in Richtung Auslandsmarktbearbeitung."



ENDLICH hat es mal einer geschrieben! Das gehört gerahmt und in Blockschrift tausendfach an alle SW Gemeinden versendet. Damit die Einsicht endlich reift, dass es bald Ende Gelände ist, wenn sich die Situation für biker nicht deutlich verbessert.
Doch leider scheint es, dass das hohe Roß noch weiter geritten wird, bis es vor Altersschwäche zusammen bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (6. April 2014)

Vielleicht hilfts irgendwann: lernen durch Schmerzen. Graubünden zeigt wie's geht. Sogar mit Gepäck Service bei mehrtagestouren: http://m.graubuenden.ch/biken-wandern-ohne-gepaeck.html 

Carsten Schymik


----------



## ciao heiko (6. April 2014)

Skilift Sägenhof eröffnet Bikepark.

Erstmals eröffnet ein relativ kleiner Schlepplift im Schwarzwald einen Bikepark. Bisher waren dies mit Bad Wildbad und Todnau nur Bahnen oder Sessellifte. Wird das Angebot Bikepark eine Alternative für den Sommer. Vor allem nach dem schneearmen Winter?
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Skilift-Sägenhof-Bikepark/300982196720188


----------



## martinos (7. April 2014)

gestern im DAV-Panorama geblättert. Schaut euch Seite 6/7 der Leserbefragung an: http://issuu.com/sensit/docs/dav_panorama_2_2014/7?e=1950777/7036378

Insbesondere die erster Grafik auf Seite 7 ist interessant: Im Aufwärtstrend sind MTB + Indoorklettern - alle anderen Sportarten sind entweder unverändert oder rückläufig


----------



## martinos (7. April 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wir können in vielerlei Art behilflich sein. Seien es rechtliche Fragen zur Genehmigung oder technische Aspekte zm Trailbaus oder einfach der Kontakt zu anderen Gruppen die selbst Freeridestrecken umgesetzt haben.
> Eine erste Empfehlung ist, diese Dokumente anzusehen, da erklärt sich schon sehr vieles.
> http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/downloads
> Sollten dann konkrete Fragen sein, bitte an uns wenden. Am besten *bevor* irgendwelche Dinge getan werden.
> ...



Danke, ich versuch das mal dorthin zu kommunizieren.


----------



## trail_desire (8. April 2014)

Ist einfach schade, daß deutsche Firmen ihre Sponsorgelder  im Ausland ausgeben(müssen), weil sie und ihre Produkte in Regionen wie dem Schwarzwald nicht gerne gesehen werden.

Alutech kündigt Partnerschaft mit Reschenpass an.....http://enduro-mtb.com/alutech-und-reschenpass-kuendigen-partnerschaft-an/


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2014)

Eine Lese-Empfehlung für alle Tourismus-Manager und Tourismus-Minister zum Thema Trail-Toleranz:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/528505197271128


Herzlichen Dank an Curd Biedermann für den diesem Facebook-Beitrag zugrundeliegenden und dort verlinkten Text:
http://www.dreilaenderbike.de/reportagen/konfliktpotential-unter-wegenutzern/


----------



## Stopelhopser (9. April 2014)

Heute wurde eine alte Folge (sieht mtb-news link) einer Unter(irdisch)schicht TV Sendung mit einem "Rennen" zwischen mopped, RR und MTB (DH) augestrahlt.
Ein Bärendienst für den Sport, der biker fährt eindeutig querfeldein und es lässt sich kein Weg, jedoch eine Fahrspur von vorherigen Aufnahmen ausmachen. Für die Normalos wieder: Aha MTB'ler fahren querfeldein durch den Wald.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galileo-motorrad-rr-dh-vergleich.495363/


----------



## Spill (10. April 2014)

Könnte man nun die von "Film-Studenten-TV" anzeigen?
Oder sollte man dazu bringen das Sie ein Beitrag für das positive MTB Image machen, also gegen die 2m Regel?
Denn für das negative haben Sie es ja schon.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2014)

Richtig und ein bisschen lustig: Leitfaden zur Naturschutzgebietsüberwachung mit einer ordentlichen Portion Ironie
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/530040017117646


----------



## trail_desire (11. April 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Richtig und ein bisschen lustig: Leitfaden zur Naturschutzgebietsüberwachung mit einer ordentlichen Portion Ironie
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/530040017117646


hab ich doch schon eine Seite vorher gepostet diesen Link.....#3856


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> hab ich doch schon eine Seite vorher gepostet diesen Link.....#3856



Dann mal im Namen von Open Trails einen herzlichen Dank dafür! Denn die guten und geeigneten Links, Artikel, Leserbriefe und Stories findet das Team von Open Trails nicht allein, sondern ist im Gegenteil darauf angewiesen, dass Ihr mit sucht und teilt was Ihr findet und für geeignet haltet. Und so war es auch in diesem Fall. 

Also bitte gerne weiterhin suchen und hier teilen! Auf diese Weise, aber eben auch durch Kommentare und Meinungen zu den geteilten Themen, arbeitet Ihr direkt an der 2-Meter-Kampagne mit, habt direkten Einfluss auf die Meinungsbildung und letztlich den Erfolg der Kampagne.


----------



## client (12. April 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Heute wurde eine alte Folge (sieht mtb-news link) einer Unter(irdisch)schicht TV Sendung mit einem "Rennen" zwischen mopped, RR und MTB (DH) augestrahlt.
> Ein Bärendienst für den Sport, der biker fährt eindeutig querfeldein und es lässt sich kein Weg, jedoch eine Fahrspur von vorherigen Aufnahmen ausmachen. Für die Normalos wieder: Aha MTB'ler fahren querfeldein durch den Wald.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galileo-motorrad-rr-dh-vergleich.495363/


Wir haben in diesem Land eine Presse und Kunstfreiheit. Ob ihr das nun akzeptiert oder nicht.
Wer hier gegen den betreffenden Film meckert oder dergleichen verbieten will, der unterscheidet sich in keinster Weise von den MTB Gegnern.
Toleranz scheint in diesem Land für viele Zeitgenossen eine unerträgliche Verhaltensform zu sein.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2014)

Wollen wir uns mit Ausnahmen und getrennten Wegen für Biker abspeisen lassen?
-> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/531241890330792


----------



## ciao heiko (13. April 2014)

*Bammel unterm Bollenhut*
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....hut.a2dfa4bb-d685-4bff-89cc-205f629c9cbe.html

Ein gute Betrachtung der Realität in weiten Teilen des Schwarzwaldes.

.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. April 2014)

Sprecher für Open Trails Film gesucht:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/531767193611595

Raum Karlsruhe und tiefe Stimme wäre ideal.


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. April 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Bammel unterm Bollenhut*
> http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....hut.a2dfa4bb-d685-4bff-89cc-205f629c9cbe.html
> 
> Ein gute Betrachtung der Realität in weiten Teilen des Schwarzwaldes.
> ...



Weitere Hiobsbotschaft:

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1552/did=13214688/nid=1552/1fvbvd3/index.html


----------



## client (15. April 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Weitere Hiobsbotschaft:
> 
> http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1552/did=13214688/nid=1552/1fvbvd3/index.html


Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. 
Die Fahrspur der Schanze ist doch breiter als 2m und der Landehügel sowieso.

Einzig die offensichtlich zu geringen Besucherzahlen könnten darauf hindeuten, dass Land und Leute (außer wenn es ums Wandern geht) generell nicht sehr Sportbegeistert sind, und deshalb überhaupt die 2m Regel bestand hat.
Ok, ich verbessere mich: das klassische Wandern ist keine Sport, sondern mehr ein Kaffeeklatsch mit leichter Bewegung.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2014)

Ein Schweizer Experte hält nichts von lokalen Ausnahmen, wie sie von Tourismus-Minister Bonde immer noch favorisiert werden:
"Um das brachliegende Potential für den Bike-Tourismus auszuschöpfen, müsse man allerdings eine regionale Gesamtstrategie erarbeiten. Im Idealfall würde die gesamte Region als Bike-Mekka bekannt, statt für viele kleine Bike-„Paradieschen“, wie sich Greiner ausdrückt. Mit solchen lokalen Einzellösungen sei niemandem gedient."

Deshalb wünschen wir uns auch als einheimische Biker, dass der Tourismus in Baden-Württemberg endlich aufwacht und konsequent bessere Rahmenbedingungen für die Biker fordert

Der Facebook Beitrag dazu zum *liken, teilen und weiterleiten* an Euren Bürgermeister, lokalen und regionalen Standort-Image-Verbesserer und Touristiker:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/532538516867796

Und hier noch der entsprechende Zeitungsartikel aus der Schweiz:
http://www.rz-online.ch/region/wallis/mountainbike-als-chance-fuer-sommertourismus


----------



## Hockdrik (17. April 2014)

15.000 Follower bei Open Trails auf Facebook.
Das sind nicht nur 15.000 _Fans_, sondern 15.000 Unterstützer und Multiplikatoren, 15.000 Team-Mitglieder für Open Trails.

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/533092503479064


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (17. April 2014)

Nationalpark Eröffung am 3-4 Mai.

3.Mai 10 Uhr
Eröffnung & Festakt mit Ministerpräsident
Winfried Kretschmann
http://www.nordschwarzwald-national...e_pictures/Downloads/NLP_Eroeffnung_Flyer.pdf


Das sollten wir möglichst zahlreich und deutlich erscheinen. Ideen sind gefragt.....


----------



## muddymartin (17. April 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Nationalpark Eröffung am 3-4 Mai.
> 
> 3.Mai 10 Uhr
> Eröffnung & Festakt mit Ministerpräsident
> ...


 
Im Prospekt steht
"Geführte Touren & Wanderungen
Erkunden Sie den Nationalpark Schwarzwald – am besten im Rahmen
einer geführten Tour. Am Eröffnungs-Wochenende steht für die Besucher
ein breites Angebot an Führungen und kleinen Wanderungen
bereit. Ob Ausflug zu den Allerheiligen-Wasserfällen oder auf den
Spuren des Lotharpfads: Stürzen Sie sich in das Abenteuer Nationalpark!"

Pro Wanderung 3-4 Anmeldungen von Bikern, die dann (ggf. das Rad schiebend) die jeweilige Wanderung mitmachen, mit den anderen Wanderern ins Gespräch kommen, Vorurteile abbauen etc. ;-)


----------



## ciao heiko (17. April 2014)

Am Jusi tut sich was.

"Nach wie vor ist das Radfahren auf dem Jusi offiziell nicht erlaubt. Doch derzeit wird nach Lösungen gesucht. Ein Runder Tisch fand statt und der Ortschaftsrat wurde jetzt über den Stand der Dinge informiert."
Weiter bei

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28.46105.193326687455649&type=1&stream_ref=10


----------



## ciao heiko (21. April 2014)

Könnte jemand von euch, oder am besten die ganze Abteilung bei Bonde vorbeigehen? Ihr müsst nicht alzuviel sagen. Aber irgendwie das 2 Meter Thema in die Diskussion einbringen.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. April 2014)

Die Grünen machen auf Freeride! 

Zumindest in Aachen: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/536266023161712


----------



## Jekyll1000 (24. April 2014)

> http://www.rnz.de/suedwest/00_20140424060000_110664619-Baden_Wuerttemberg_will_mehr_Radverkehr.html



Wäre schön, wenn Grün-Rot unserem Anliegen die gleiche Aufmerksamkeit schenken würde !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. April 2014)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn Grün-Rot unserem Anliegen die gleiche Aufmerksamkeit schenken würde !




Dein Hinweis wurde aufgegriffen: 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/536712706450377


----------



## Hockdrik (24. April 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Dein Hinweis wurde aufgegriffen:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/536712706450377




Kommentieren kann man das Thema hier:
https://www.facebook.com/WinneHermann/posts/10152030343946643
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sued...-langes-radwegenetz-fuers-land--83698683.html
http://www.rnz.de/suedwest/00_20140424060000_110664619-Baden_Wuerttemberg_will_mehr_Radverkehr.html
EDIT: und hier http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...d5fc3194.html?byPassDigCmsCache=1398259598651


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2014)

Ein Doppelpost auf Open Trails bei Facebook zu zwei sehr aktuellen Aktivitäten der IG Stauferland:

*SAV und DIMB kooperieren auf lokaler Ebene:*
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/537349089720072
*Natureride "Kids on bike" morgen in Uhingen:*
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/537348576386790

Ist leider verdammt kurzfristig, aber besser als gar nicht, oder?



Und für alle Nicht-Facebookler:



> SAV und DIMB kooperieren auf lokaler Ebene
> 
> Für morgen, Samstag den 26.4. ist in Süßen (10km östlich von Göppingen) wie schon im Vorjahr ein gemeinsamer Arbeitseinsatz der DIMB IG Stauferland und der Schwäbischen Albervereins Ortsgruppe Süßen geplant.
> 
> ...






> Natureride "Kids on bike" morgen in Uhingen
> 
> Ziel des DIMB-Programms "Kids on Bike" ist es, Kindern den Spaß am Radfahren in der Natur zu vermitteln. Das Verständnis für die Natur und die Rücksichtnahme auf andere Waldbesucher ist dabei wesentlicher Bestandteil. Weitere Infos zu dem Konzept finden sich hier: http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/jugendprogramm-natureride
> 
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (27. April 2014)

Gemeinsame Wegpflege erfolgreich: SAV und DIMB arbeiten zusammen
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/538201379634843

*-> bitte liken und teilen*, damit diese vorbildliche Aktion bekannt wird und vielleicht auch an anderen Orten Nachahmer findet. Wenn wir auf lokaler Ebene so gut zusammenarbeiten, kann sich der SAV auch auf Vorstands-Ebene nicht länger der Zusammenarbeit verschließen (oder er sieht dabei dann noch älter aus als jetzt schon).


Der komplette Bericht findet sich hier:
http://www.ig-stauferland.de/bilder/umwelt-wegebau/

Der nächste Arbeitseinsatz findet am 14.06.2014 statt, jeweils aktuelle Infos dazu gibt es auf der oben genannten Webseite oder hier: https://www.facebook.com/ig.stauferland


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2014)

NatureRide "Kids on bike" als schönes Beispiel für die Aufklärungsarbeit der DIMB:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/539203622867952

Denn wir Biker fordern nicht nur gleiche Wegerechte, sondern für tun auch was für ein besseres Miteinander.


----------



## muddymartin (29. April 2014)

Beim Lesen des Berichts über ein Girls-Camp eines kommerziellen Veranstalters am Albtrauf

http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...inbike-Frauen-Camp-ein-Erfolg;art5775,2576447

und des dazugehörigen Kommentars

http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...TOURISMUS-Noch-viel-Potenzial;art5583,2576137

stellt sich mir doch die Frage:
Wie kommt es, dass eine Zeitung, die sonst eher von wald- und wildschädigenden MTB-Rüpeln berichtet, hier einen solch undifferenzierten Artikel schreibt, bei dem ausführlich beschrieben wird, wie Spitzkehren oder verblockte Trails im S2/3-Bereich unter Anleitung gefahren werden. Gelten denn für kommerzielle Veranstalter andere Maßstäbe wie für private Biker? Wo ist ein Hinweis auf die 2-Meter-Regel und die damit verbundene untragbare Situation für Biker in BW? Auch der Kommentar lässt die Chance ungenutzt, das eigentliche Problem des Bike-Tourismuses in BW anzusprechen und faselt etwas von unkonkreten Wegprojekten.
Hier drängt sich mir doch der Verdacht auf, dass hier journalistische Anschiebhilfe geleistet wird, wo man mit Problemen das vorgegaukelte Bild der heilen Bikewelt am Albtrauf nicht trüben möchte. Bitte die Artikel kritisch und sachlich kommentieren.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe natürlich nichts gegen so ein Camp, aber hier wird einfach die Chance vergeben auf unser Anliegen hinzuweisen. Der Tourismus und Veranstalter kümmern sich vergleichsweise sehr ärmlich um die Abschaffung, obwohl diese wirksam politischen Druck, inbesondere auf kommunaler Ebene bewirken könnten.


----------



## prince67 (29. April 2014)

Der Veranstalter braucht eh eine Genehmigung und dann darf auch alles gefahren werden, was die Genehmigung umfasst.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. April 2014)

Leserbrief ist im Tagblatt erschienen.

http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/leserportal/leserbriefe_artikel,-Absoluter-Witz-_arid,255507.html


----------



## dogzice (30. April 2014)

prince67 schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter braucht eh eine Genehmigung und dann darf auch alles gefahren werden, was die Genehmigung umfasst.


 
@prince67:
Was für eine Genehmigung (mal abgesehen wenn er auf Wegen <2m Breite fahren wollte) soll er denn brauchen für einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs?


----------



## trail_desire (30. April 2014)

Hier zeigt Tirol wie es richtig gemacht wird......http://www.tirol.at/bikeschaukel


Und hier der lächerliche Versuch einer Bikeschaukel im Naturpark Schwarzwald. Wieso heißt das Schaukel??? Weil man sich auf den Forstwegen mit niedriger Schwierigkeit so schön die Eier schaukeln kann? Wenn ich das schon lese " auch mit Trekking-Rädern...."

http://www.forbach.de/inhalte/pdf/prospekte/Biker1.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (30. April 2014)

...Österreich als glänzendes Vorbild? Dann lieber baden-württembergische Zustände...


----------



## HelmutK (30. April 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Und hier der lächerliche Versuch einer Bikeschaukel im Naturpark Schwarzwald. Wieso heißt das Schaukel??? Weil man sich auf den Forstwegen mit niedriger Schwierigkeit so schön die Eier schaukeln kann? Wenn ich das schon lese " auch mit Trekking-Rädern...."
> 
> http://www.forbach.de/inhalte/pdf/prospekte/Biker1.pdf



Nein, das kommt von "Verschaukeln", weil man Mountainbikern eine Trekkingradtour als Mountainbiketour andrehen will


----------



## Hockdrik (30. April 2014)

prince67 schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter braucht eh eine Genehmigung und dann darf auch alles gefahren werden, was die Genehmigung umfasst.



Du meinst, wenn ich mir z.B. eine Ausfahrt unter Freunden oder auch eine Vereins-Trainings-Ausfahrt genehmigen lasse, darf ich auch auf <2m-Wegen fahren?

Dann sollten wir vielleicht mal die Ämter mit Anträgen überschütten, um auf diese Weise die Absurdität der Regel zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## dickerbert (30. April 2014)

prince67 schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter braucht eh eine Genehmigung und dann darf auch alles gefahren werden, was die Genehmigung umfasst.


Von wem genau? Vom Waldbesitzer UND vom zuständigen Amt? Oder nur vom Waldbesitzer? 
Dieser darf sich auch nicht übers Gesetz stellen. Ich erinnere mich an einen Thread, in dem jemand dafür belangt wurde, in seinem eigenen Waldstück Wege unter 2m befahren zu haben.

EDIT: Oh, ich sehe gerade dass ich zu spät war. Hätte mal eine Seite weiter klicken sollen.


----------



## prince67 (30. April 2014)

dogzice schrieb:


> @prince67:
> Was für eine Genehmigung (mal abgesehen wenn er auf Wegen <2m Breite fahren wollte) soll er denn brauchen für einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs?


Das allgemeine Betretungsrecht bezieht sich nur auf nicht kommerzielle Nutzung und kleine Gruppen.
Wenn da einer ein Geschäft dabei macht, braucht er eine Genehmigung dafür.
http://www.naturschutzrecht-online....ung/4-inhalt-und-grenzen-des-betretungsrechts


> *Nicht vom Betretungsrecht bzw. Gemeingebrauch umfasst sind *z.B.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



EDIT: Ohne mögliche Ausnahmegenehmigungen könnten in BW keine MTB- oder Crossrennen durchgeführt werden.


----------



## trail_desire (30. April 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...Österreich als glänzendes Vorbild? Dann lieber baden-württembergische Zustände...



Gut, deren Gesetze sind noch schlimmer....aber wenn sie was für den Tourismus und speziell was für Biker machen, dann kommt sowas bei raus.
Bei uns haben sie noch nicht mal kapiert was "Biken" ist. Oder man will es nicht kapieren. Könnte jetzt schon wetten, daß die 10% der versprochenen"Trails" im Schwarzwald zu 90% mit Treckingfahrädern zu machen sind. Aber da können sie dann schön E-Bikes vermieten. Vielleicht werden da größere Zuwächse erwartet in den nächsten Jahren. Biker kommen da nicht. Ich fahr da auch nicht hin. Bin ja eh so ein böser Einheimischer, der meist direkt vor seiner Haustüre losfährt und kein Geld in den Touri-Zentren lässt.


----------



## dogzice (30. April 2014)

@prince67 : Danke für den Verweis. Find ich interessant. Lass uns den mal kurz diskutieren:

Ich denke, dass in dem von Dir zitierten Absatz meiner Meinung jedoch folgende, von mir in fetter Schrift hervorgehobene, Teile wichtig sind:


sport- oder gewerbliche Veranstaltungen mit Teilnehmern *und Zuschauern*, deren Interesse *nicht in erster Linie dem Genuss von Natur und Landschaft gilt*, sondern den *sportlichen Leistungen* bzw. ihrem Unterhaltungswert (z.B. Schleppjagd mit 40–80 Reitern, einer Hundemeute und ca. *100 Zuschauern* (VGH Mannheim, NuR 1995, 462)).
Bin ja kein Jurist (vielleicht kann @HelmutK was zu einer möglichen Auslegung dieser Passage ergänzen?), aber ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, dass dies bei einem gewerblich angebotenem Fahrtechniktraining oder Tour mit max. 8-10 Teilnehmern zutrifft. Keine Zuschauer, kein Wettbewerb. Und für mich persönlich steht sehr wohl der Genuss von Natur und Landschaft an erster Stelle wenn ich an einem FT-Training bzw. einer Tour teilnehme. Da kommen bei mir aber mal sowas von Null Wettbewerbsgedanken auf.


Für MTB-Rennen wie Alb-Trophy, früher der Ultra-Bike, Trans-Schwarzwald usw. seh ich ein, dass man eine Genehmigung braucht. Aber diese erfüllen auch die o.g. Kriterien zu 100%. (nur hoffentlich ohne Hundemeute  )


Edit: was mich aber auch interessieren würde, wie die ganzen Bike-Schulen in Ba-Wü die Fahrtechnik-Trainings und die Touren auf SingleTrails veranstalten? So ziemlich jeder wirbt doch damit. Haben die alle eine Sondergenehmigung erhalten?


----------



## prince67 (30. April 2014)

> Fahrtechnik lernen, Räder testen, Gemeinschaft erleben: Das hat *33* Teilnehmerinnen zum ersten Mountainbike-"Frauen-Camp" nach Auendorf geführt. Der Veranstalter setzt neue Akzente für den Tourismus.


----------



## dogzice (30. April 2014)

Ok, zugegeben: da bin ich auch etwas erschrocken als ich die Zahl gelesen habe. Aber ist solch eine hohe Anzahl der Regelfall bei Bike-Schulen?  Wenn ich mir die Beschreibungen durchlese schreiebn fast alle was von kleinen Gruppen mit max. 8 Personen (daher meine Zahl von oben)

P.S.: Ich hoff nur, dass die Damen nicht alle zusammen unterrichtet wurden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (30. April 2014)

Noch andere Quelle:
Zumindest in Hessen.
http://www.hessen.adfc.de/nachrichten/110822.html


> _Geführte Touren mit Teilnehmergebühr sind in der Regel gewerbliche Veranstaltungen. In jedem Fall gehen sie über das freie Betretungsrecht des Waldes hinaus und müssen daher vom Waldbesitzer genehmigt werden._



oder
Schwäbische Alb:
http://www.kostenlose-urteile.de/VG...ahrten-im-Wald-nur-mit-Erlaubnis.news7659.htm


> *Richter: Kläger benötigt eine behördliche Genehmigung*
> ...
> während gewerbliche Veranstaltungen in der Regel genehmigungspflichtig seien.
> ...
> Es komme nicht darauf an, dass sich die Kunden...bei den Fahrten erholten


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. April 2014)

Ihr entfernt Euch immer weiter vom eigentlichen Thema. Aktuell fährt jeder auf Wegen unter 2 Metern Breite außerhalb des Betretungsrechts und eine Ausnahme kann nur die Forstbehörde zulassen.


----------



## HelmutK (1. Mai 2014)

dogzice schrieb:


> @prince67
> 
> sport- oder gewerbliche Veranstaltungen mit Teilnehmern *und Zuschauern*, deren Interesse *nicht in erster Linie dem Genuss von Natur und Landschaft gilt*, sondern den *sportlichen Leistungen* bzw. ihrem Unterhaltungswert (z.B. Schleppjagd mit 40–80 Reitern, einer Hundemeute und ca. *100 Zuschauern* (VGH Mannheim, NuR 1995, 462)).
> Bin ja kein Jurist (vielleicht kann @HelmutK was zu einer möglichen Auslegung dieser Passage ergänzen?), aber ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, dass dies bei einem gewerblich angebotenem Fahrtechniktraining oder Tour mit max. 8-10 Teilnehmern zutrifft. Keine Zuschauer, kein Wettbewerb. Und für mich persönlich steht sehr wohl der Genuss von Natur und Landschaft an erster Stelle wenn ich an einem FT-Training bzw. einer Tour teilnehme. Da kommen bei mir aber mal sowas von Null Wettbewerbsgedanken auf.



Zu ergänzen gäbe es Vieles, aber das würde jeden Rahmen für einen noch lesbaren Forumsbeitrag sprengen. Im Betretungsrecht reden wir neben dem Bundeswaldgesetz und dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz über das Betretungsrecht von 16 Bundesländern und da jedes Bundesland meint, ein individuell ausgestaltetes Wald- bzw. Forstgesetz (Betreten des Waldes) sowie ein individuell ausgestaltete Landesnaturschutzgesetz oder Ausführungsgesetz zum Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (Betreten der freien Natur) haben zu müssen, haben wir es mit bundesweit über 30 Gesetzen zu tun (dazu kommen auch noch ein paar Rechtsverordnungen. Da blicken auch Juristen - zumindest wenn sie sich damit im Ehrenamt beschäftigen - kaum noch durch und für den Bürger ist das m. E. unzumutbar. Und dieser gesetzgeberische Wahnsinn setzt sich dann auch in genau dieser Vielfalt im Bereich der Regelung organisierter Veranstaltungen in der Natur und im Wald fort. 

Verständlich ist sicherlich, dass es Grenzen geben muss und man den Waldbesitzern, die das allgemeine Betretungsrecht im Rahmen der Sozialpflichtigkeit ihres Eigentum dulden müssen, nicht alles zumuten kann und darf. Ebenfalls muss man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass Grenzziehungen immer auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad auslegungs-/ausfüllungsbedürftig sein werden sowie aus der Sicht des einen oder anderen Betroffenen im Ergebnis auch ungerecht erscheinen mögen; das liegt in der Natur der Sache. 

Bei größeren Veranstaltungen ist in allen Bundesländern eine Genehmigung erforderlich, wobei es keine fest definierten Zahlen bzgl. Teilnehmer-/Zuschauerzahl gibt, an denen man das festmachen könnte. Teilweise gibt es interne Verwaltungsrichtlinien, teilweise Aussagen/Stellungnahmen der obersten Forstbehörden zur Praxis und teilweise handhaben das die Behörden so wie sie es für richtig halten. Zusätzlich zu der behördlichen Genehmigung braucht man in aller Regel auch die Zustimmung der Waldbesitzer, was z. B. schon der eine oder andere Veranstalter einer CTF oder eines Marathons feststellen musste und was die Streckenplanung nicht gerade einfach macht bzw. häufige, teilweise auch sehr kurzfristige Umplanungen erforderlich machen kann. Bzgl. des P-Weg Marathons wurde das vor einigen Jahren durch zwei Instanzen von den Veranstaltern ohne Erfolg durchgestritten 

Bei kleineren Veranstaltungen wie z. B. geführten Touren oder Fahrtechniktrainings braucht man zwar nicht überall eine behördliche Genehmigung (es kann dann aber je nach Bundesland trotzdem noch eine Anzeigepflicht bestehen), aber je nach Art der Veranstaltung braucht man unter Umständen eine Zustimmung der Waldbesitzer (mancherorts kann man die zentral über lokale Waldbesitzervereinigungen oder Forstgemeinschaften einholen), die dafür auch schon mal Geld verlangen (behördliche Genehmigungen sind allerdings auch nicht kostenfrei). Soweit gewerbliche Veranstalter für Genehmigungen/Zustimmungen bezahlen müssen, kann das insbesondere bei den eher nebenberuflich tätigen Anbietern durchaus die Wirtschaftlichkeit stark beeinträchtigen.

Bei gewerblichen Veranstaltungen (Touren oder Fahrtechniktrainings) ist die Zustimmung der Waldbesitzer fast überall erforderlich. Ob die Veranstaltung nun stört oder nicht, spielt insoweit keine Rolle - man muss den Waldbesitzer vorher fragen und der darf auch mal "Nein" sagen. Verfassungsrechtlich lässt sich das auch rechtfertigen, denn die Sozialpflichtigkeit des Eigentums der Waldbesitzer geht nicht so weit, als dass diese das Geldverdienen gewerblicher Anbieter auf ihrem Eigentum dulden müssten.

Touren/Fahrtechniktrainings von gemeinnützigen Vereinen fallen dagegen in aller Regel (Ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntlich die Regel) noch unter das allgemeine Betretungsrecht, selbst wenn dafür ein Entgelt erhoben wird. Das ärgert viele gewerbliche Guides, die darin eine Konkurrenz sehen, aber hier muss man halt akzeptieren, wenn der Gesetzgeber die Vereine aufgrund ihrer Gemeinnützigkeit privilegiert (die wenigsten Vereine übertreiben es ja so wie der ADAC). Last but not least gibt es teilweise auch einen Sonderstatus für in Kooperation mit Tourismusorganisationen/-verbänden organisierte Touren, so auch z. B. in Hessen; diese hat ihren Grund in der Förderung des regionalen Tourismus.

Fazit: Insgesamt ist das alles für die Betroffenen äußerst vielfältig, verwirrend und kompliziert und häufig fällt das Ergebnis nicht so aus, wie man es sich als Veranstalter gewünscht hätte.


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Mai 2014)

Urteil aus BaWü (Schlittenhund Betrieb) zur gewerblichen Nutzung. Inkl. Berufungsentscheidung.
Also für kommerzielle Guides sieht es demnach in BaWü offiziell ziemlich schlecht aus.

http://tisrv09.kohlhammer.de/doev.d...ten/Doev/Leitsaetze_Volltexte_2009/E_0695.pdf
_Die vom Kläger durchgeführten und auch weitergeplanten Fahrten mit von 
Hunden gezogenen Schlitten und Wagen auf Waldwegen der Gemarkung der Stadt Burladingen seien genehmigungspflichtige „organisierte Veranstaltungen“ nach § 37 Abs. 2LWaldG. Auszugehen bei der Auslegung dieses unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffs sei von § 37 Abs. 1 Satz1 LWaldG, wonach jeder den Wald zum Zwecke derErholung betreten dürfe. Der Gesetzgeber gehe damit davon aus, dass eine solche Art der Benutzung des Waldes im Grundsatz gemeinverträglich und im Rahmen der Sozialpflichtigkeit des Eigentums vom Waldbesitzer hinzunehmen sei............
Zu beachten sei allerdings, dass der Begriff „organisierte Veranstaltung“ eng auszulegen sei. *Waldausflüge locker zusammengesetzter Gruppen, Wanderungen von Wandervereinen, die zwar gemeinsam geplant und verabredet würden, seien in der Regel nicht als organisiert i. S.von § 37 Abs. 2 LWaldG zu betrachten,* sie bedürften deshalb auch keiner Genehmigung.* Die Unternehmungen des Klägers* seien indes auch *bei enger Auslegung „organisierte Veranstaltungen“ im Sinne der genannten Vorschrift. Denn diese Veranstaltungen seien gewerblicher Natur*, da der Kläger mit ihnen seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten wolle. *Für ihn - und allein auf den Kläger sei insoweit abzustellen - stehe bei der Waldbenutzung die Erholungsfunktion nicht im Vordergrund*,...............
Denn er benötigt für das Fahren mit Schlittenhundegespannen im Wald in jedem Fall noch *zusätzlich das (zivilrechtliche) Einverständnis des Waldeigentümers*, das dieser nach derzeitiger Sachlage nicht erteilen wird.....................
Auch wenn es insoweit maßgeblich auf die Umstände des jeweiligen Einzelfalles ankommen wird, lässt sich doch verallgemeinernd feststellen, dass nach diesen Grundsätzen Veranstaltungen mit* gewerblichem oder kommerziellem Charakter typischerweise unter den Begriff der organisierten Veranstaltung fallen.* Sie dienenjedenfalls vorwiegend nicht mehr Zwecken der Erholung, sondern aus der maßgeblichen Sicht des Organisators bzw. Veranstalters *wirtschaftlichen Interessen und unterfallen daher auch nicht mehr dem allgemeinen Betretungsrecht des §37 Abs. 1 LWaldG.*_


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Mai 2014)

doppel


----------



## Athabaske (1. Mai 2014)

...unter anderem deswegen sind unsere Mountainbike-Veranstaltungen als Radtouren für Familien ausgeschrieben, analog zu einer Wanderung. Die Leistung ist lediglich die Organisation der Tour. Zufälligerweise werden unterwegs auch bei Bedarf Tipps für Fahrtechnik und dergleichen verteilt. Bei mehr als drei Leistungen (Organisation, Leitung und Unterkunft beispielsweise) gilt man auch im. Rahmen eines gemeinnütziger Vereins als Anbieter einer gewerblichen Veranstaltung. Beim DAV wird da mittlerweile streng darauf geachtet, weil es ansonsten Ärger mit dem Finanzamt gibt. Da befinden sich bestimmt viele Veranstalter in einer diffusen Grauzone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Heiko,

dass ist die persönliche Meinung des Kommentators für die es weder in der Gesetzesbegründung noch in der Rechtsprechung eine Grundlage gibt.

Grüße

Roland


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Mai 2014)

doppel


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. Mai 2014)

Außerdem ist es auch in der Sache falsch, sonst gäbe es weiltweit auf Wegen unter zwei Metern Breite die Notwendigkeit Radfahren zu verbieten, weil es ständig zu Zusammenstößen mit Fußgängern kommen würde. Tatsächlich gibt es diese aber nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Mai 2014)

Nationalpark ohne Radfahrer? 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/540688926052755

Zumindest bei der Eröffnung des Nationalparks am Wochenende sollten wir zahlreich erscheinen, damit die Herrschaften nicht vergessen, dass es neben Autofahrern, die zur Not auch mal zu Fuß ein bisschen durch den Wald spazieren, auch Radfahrer gibt. Und dass die - zumal wenn mit dem Rad anreisend - eigentlich ihre Lieblings-Besucher sein müssten...


----------



## trail_desire (2. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nationalpark ohne Radfahrer?
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/540688926052755
> 
> Zumindest bei der Eröffnung des Nationalparks am Wochenende sollten wir zahlreich erscheinen, damit die Herrschaften nicht vergessen, dass es neben Autofahrern, die zur Not auch mal zu Fuß ein bisschen durch den Wald spazieren, auch Radfahrer gibt. Und dass die - zumal wenn mit dem Rad anreisend - eigentlich ihre Lieblings-Besucher sein müssten...



Das Datum haben die Herrschaften exakt richtig geplant, um möglichst wenig mit der Präsenz der Biker belastet zu werden. Am 04.05. findet die jährliche Maibike in Ettlingen statt. Da sind 1000 Starter gemeldet, die dort schon nicht sein können.....vielleicht sollten die Macher der Maibike kurzerhand die Streckenführung verlegen


----------



## winterseitler (3. Mai 2014)

Kretschmann und Bonde haben ihr eigenes Demokratieverständnis. Die Forderung der Grünen nach mehr Basisdemokratie gilt nur solange das Ergebnis dieser Entscheidungen ganz sicher der grünen Meinung entspricht. Diese beiden Herren haben ignoriert, dass sich in den Anliegerggemeinden dieses Nationalparkirrsinns knapp 80% der Bevölkerung gegen den NP ausgesprochen haben. Die Petition gegen die 2 Meter Regel wird ignoriert oder abgetan.

In ihrer Selbstherrlichkeit werden der Grüne König und sein Parkwächter uns nicht wahrnehmen ebenso wie die Presse.

Ich möchte nicht als Besucher der Eröffnung gezählt werden, die in Wirklichkeit eine Schließung ist.

Alles oben Geschriebene stellt meine persönliche Meinung dar.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Mai 2014)

Super Artikel in der aktuellen World of Mountainbiking, leider noch nicht online erhältlich (zumindest nicht kostenlos):
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/540871082701206


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Mai 2014)

„Manchmal münden auch anfangs breite Wege in schmale Pfade. In der Praxis hat sich ein rücksichtsvolles Miteinander bewährt, zumal angesichts von mehr als 23.000 Kilometer Wanderwegen in der Region nur wenige Strecken von Fußgängern wirklich stark frequentiert sind.“, schreibt der Schwarzwald Tourismus auf seiner Webseite. 

Stimmt, das Miteinander klappt in der Realität prima, aber soll das jetzt ganz offiziell der Aufruf sein, die 2-Meter-Regel nicht ganz so ernst zu nehmen?

Die Frage ist doch, warum sich der Schwarzwald Tourismus dann nicht aktiv und gemeinsam mit den einheimischen Bikern für die Abschaffung der Regel engagiert.

Mehr dazu im Open Trails Beitrag von heute auf Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/541651859289795


Bitte liken, teilen und mal beim Schwarzwald Tourismus freundlich nachfragen, ob Sie immer noch an Ihrem 10% Kompromiss festhalten wollen oder ob es nicht an der Zeit wäre, die Biker in Ihren Bedürfnissen ernst zu nehmen: [email protected]


----------



## Tilman (4. Mai 2014)

siehe interner Thread


----------



## Carsten (4. Mai 2014)

Denn solt man aber weder hier nich bei Facebook öffentlich dazu aufrufen!

Carsten Schymik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (5. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Mehr dazu im Open Trails Beitrag von heute auf Facebook:



Unter /etc/hosts kannst Du die Überwachungsadressen (facebook-Zeugs) blockieren.  Bestimmt kommen dann keine Inhalte zurück.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2014)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Unter /etc/hosts kannst Du die Überwachungsadressen blockieren.  Bestimmt kommen dann keine Inhalte zurück.
> # Block Facebook
> (...)



Leider weiß ich gar nicht, was Du mir damit sagen willst.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2014)

Gegendarstellung: schlechte Presse im Ammerbuch zu Unrecht. 
Bewusst Motocross-Spuren den Bikern zugewiesen oder einfach nur schlecht recherchiert?
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/541743329280648




> Gegendarstellung:
> http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...rschutzgebiet-nicht-von-uns-_arid,256605.html
> 
> Ursprünglicher Artikel:
> ...


----------



## Spill (5. Mai 2014)

Das sind eindeutig Motorradspuren! habe die selber vor 5 Wochen gesehen beim Sonntagsspaziergang, die Abdrücke sind ca. 7-10cm breit. Da hat jemand Hillclimbing geübt. Im Tal waren deutliche Beschleunigungsspuren zu erkennen mit aufgewühlter Erde nach hinten 2-3m!.
Wenn man die Abdrücke anschaut kann das nur von einem Motorrad kommen!!! Es sei denn jemand kann derart mit einem Fatbike beschleunigen?!?
Schade das man die Artikel nicht komplett lesen kann.


----------



## Tilman (5. Mai 2014)

Spill schrieb:


> Das sind eindeutig Motorradspuren! habe die selber vor 5 Wochen gesehen beim Sonntagsspaziergang, die Abdrücke sind ca. 7-10cm breit. Da hat jemand Hillclimbing geübt. Im Tal waren deutliche Beschleunigungsspuren zu erkennen mit aufgewühlter Erde nach hinten 2-3m!.
> Wenn man die Abdrücke anschaut kann das nur von einem Motorrad kommen!!! Es sei denn jemand kann derart mit einem Fatbike beschleunigen?!?
> Schade das man die Artikel nicht komplett lesen kann.


 
(Ironie an) Man muß eben alles konrollieren (Ironie aus). Siehe http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadg...chuetzer-gehen-gegen-jaeger-vor-a-967549.html


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Mai 2014)

Bei einer gemeinsamen Befragung der Zeitschrift World of MTB (WOM) und der Deutschen Initiativen Mountain Bike (DIMB) äußerten sich deutsche Mountainbike Profis zur 2-Meter-Regel, den damit verbundenen Einschränkungen für sie, aber auch für die Jugendarbeit und die Realität im Wald. Fazit: die 2-Meter-Regel ist ein „faktisches Verbot des Mountainbikens“.

Gemeinsam mit den Profis gegen die 2-Meter-Regel:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/542891159165865


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. Mai 2014)

Aktuelle Ausgabe von "Wirtschaft im Südwesten".
Laden, runter scroll und bei
*Titelthema: Tourismus*
*Urlaub im Schwarzwald und am Bodensee*

auf "ganzen Artikel online lesen" klicken.

Beim Betrachten des Fotos unten Mitte links fiel mir spontan was ein.

Frei nach Loriot:
"Ach wo fahren Sie denn"

http://www.wirtschaft-im-suedwesten.de/index.php/die-zeitschrift/aktuelle-ausgabe/#


----------



## client (7. Mai 2014)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ..,...
> Verständlich ist sicherlich, dass es Grenzen geben muss und man den *Waldbesitzern, die das allgemeine Betretungsrecht im Rahmen der Sozialpflichtigkeit ihres Eigentum dulden müssen*, nicht alles zumuten kann und darf. Ebenfalls muss man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass Grenzziehungen immer auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad auslegungs-/ausfüllungsbedürftig sein werden sowie aus der Sicht des einen oder anderen Betroffenen im Ergebnis auch ungerecht erscheinen mögen; das liegt in der Natur der Sache.


Ich denke, dass die meisten Waldbesitzer das ganz anders sehen. Wenn man sich auch fadenscheinig der Sozialpflichtigkeit des Waldeigentums bewusst ist und das Betretungsrecht duldet, so wird doch (ich sehe in vielen Beispielfällen eine Absicht) durch die Art der Waldbewirtschaftung und mit Hilfe von (plötzlichen) Wegesperrungen zum angeblichen Schutz des Wildes (obwohl diese nun gesperrten Weg/Pfade Jahrzehnte von Wanderen und Radfahrern genutzt wurden) eine immer größer werdende Waldfläche dem Menschen verwehrt, zumindest den normalen Waldnutzern, der nicht Querfeldein unterwegs sind.
Besonders in diesem Jahr scheint es eine Absprache mit dem Forst und der Jägerschaft in Bayern zu geben, denn andernfalls müssten die Förster die Waldbesitzer zwingen, die Wanderwege nach der Holzernte wenigstens teilweiIse wieder nutzbar zu machen.
Dergleichen findet fast nie statt. 
Und die von Jägern/Jagdpächtern gesperrten Wege müssten sofort wieder freigegeben werden oder der Bürger müsste alternativ von der Verwaltung mit FAKTEN darüber informiert werden, warum ausgerechnet gerade mal wieder ein Weg gesperrt wird, mit schönen Bildern an der Schranke, mit Bambi und Co, was für mich schon ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Waldgesetz ist!

Insofern nervt auch ein wenig der Irrglaube, dass nur durch die Änderung der 2m Regel der Frieden und die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme in den Wäldern einzieht oder dass wir danach auf vielen Wegen biken könnten.
Wege werden immer stärker mit Schotter oder Kies befestigt oder wie oben beschrieben einfach zerstört. Schon lange findet ein Grundsatzkampf in und um die Wälder statt, ob ihr das nun wahrhaben wollt oder nicht.
Aber so lange die Staatsforsten fleißig mitmischen, so lange wird der Gesetzgeber auch keine grundsätzlichen Rahmenbedingungen ändern.
Es ist also wichtiger als die Streitereien um eine Wegebreite, dass wir uns oft und massiv in den Wäldern zeigen und auch deutlich machen, (als Wanderer oder Fußgänger), dass wir nicht dauerhaft hinnehmen werden, dass unser Atemluftspender und der Lebensraum für sehr viele Tier- und Pflanzenarten nur noch der Maximierung einer kurzfristigen Gewinngier oder der Befriedigung des Schießbudentriebs wird dienen können.
Den selben Aufstand den die Behörden in den Städten machen, wenn jemand eine Baum von seinem eigenen Grundstück entfernen will, den selben Aufstand muß der Staat machen, wenn wieder mal großflächig Bäume im Wald entfernt werden sollen.
Zusätzlich müssen die Menschen, die in unmittelbarer Nähe eines Waldes leben auch ein Mitsprachrecht erhalten, wenn an der Waldfläche grundsätzliche Veränderungen vorgenommen werden sollen. 
Und sollte sich eine starke Waldlobby mal wieder dagegen wehren (Besitzer, Holzindustrie, Holzheizindustrie, Jagd), dann bleibt ja immer noch die Option, dass die Nutzung der öffentlichen Straßen für Holztransporte mit einer besonders hohen Gefahrensteuer belegt werden. Hätte die Politik nur mal den Mumm, gegen ein paar Egoisten vorzugehen, bevor es ansonsten wieder ein "Fest", wie die Französische Revolution früher oder später richten wird!
Spätestens mit Gesetzen die für alle Menschen sowie für die Pflanzen- und Tierwelt und nicht nur für kleine Lobbygruppen gemacht sind wird ein anderes Bewusstsein für den Wald entstehen, und viel mehr Menschen werden erkennen, wie wertvoll auch der Biker für den Schutz des Waldes ist, da wir durch unsere große Reichweite viel mehr und auch viel schneller Mißstände sehen und ggf. aufzeigen/anzeigen können. 
Genau in dieser Funktion sehe ich uns Biker. Wir brauchen den intakten Wald und die Natur, um den Mountainbike-Sport in seiner ganzen Vielfalt genießen zu können und deshalb sind wir besonders wertvolle "Beschützer" des Waldes.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (7. Mai 2014)

Danke, client!

Dein Beitrag spricht mir aus dem Herzen.
Ich beobachte das Treiben im Wald nun schon einige Jahre, aber gerade in diesem Jahr kann ein sehr starker Einschlag beobachtet werden. Ich wohne in Stuttgart und die wenigen Trails, die nicht auf Wanderwegen liegen, sind zum Teil völlig unpassierbar geworden durch das schwere Gerät für die Baumerntung. Sehr traurig stimmt mich auch die "Hinterlassenschaften" der Holzernte: Es sieht aus, als wäre eine Kriges-Schlacht geschlagen worden. Die tiefen Rinnen, die bleiben werden auch fast nie mehr zugeschüttet und wenn, dann mit Schotter.
Gestern kam ich mir mit meinem 29er wie Spielzeug vor, das sich in den Spuren fast verliert. Völlig grotesk dann die Vorstellung, dass ich als Biker der Naturzerstörung bezichtigt werde durch das unerlaubte Befahren solcher Schneisen.

Wenn es um die Steigerung von Profit geht, ist der Stellenwert der Natur leider nach wie vor gering. Lediglich, wenn es um die Verhinderung irgendwelcher Projekte geht, dann spielen Eidechsen, Käfer etc. plötzlich eine Schlüsselrolle.

Eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung der Wälder begrüße ich ausdrücklich! Aber Nachhaltigkeit sieht anders aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (8. Mai 2014)

Gerade im Einzugsgebiet grosser Städte sollte man über eine modernere und zeitgemäßerer Waldnutzung nachdenken. Nur Nutzholz Plantage und Ballerplatz nützt lediglich der kurzsichtigen Bereicherung der Besitzer und den Interessen einiger Gutbetuchter. Ein Flowtrail kann der Region einen erheblichen Mehrwert bieten. Jugendarbeit, Training, Naturerlebnis und letztlich auch mehr Naturschutz wird so möglich. Mittelfristig kann man so sogar Arbeitsplätze schaffen und den ländlichen Raum nachhaltig stärken.

Gruß Carsten Schymik
www.Schymik.de


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Mai 2014)

client schrieb:


> (…)
> Insofern nervt auch ein wenig der Irrglaube, dass nur durch die Änderung der 2m Regel der Frieden und die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme in den Wäldern einzieht oder dass wir danach auf vielen Wegen biken könnten.(…)



Das sind aus meiner Sicht zwei Paar Schuhe:
- die Einschränkung durch die 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü ist eine gesetzliche Einschränkung und betrifft konkret Radfahrer, dagegen können und müssen sich die Radfahrer wehren, z.B. in einem Radforum wie hier
- die Einschränkungen der Betretungsmöglichkeit (also der Ausübung des bereits vorhandenen Rechts) wie von Dir beschrieben, betrifft alle Bürger - auch außerhalb von BaWü - und hat eben nicht in erster Linie etwas mit einem Gesetz zu tun, sondern mit der Handhabung in der Praxis. Auch dagegen kann man sich wehren. Es gibt aber aus meiner persönlich Sicht gute Gründe - zumindest in BaWü - zuerst das erste Thema (2-Meter-Regel) zu klären und dann das zweite (Verschotterung des Waldes, Sperrung von Wegen).

Das mit dem Frieden bezieht sich zudem aus meiner Sicht nicht auf den Frieden zw. Forst-, Jagd- und Freizeit-Nutzung, sondern auf den Frieden zw. den unterschiedlichen Waldbesuchern, also in erster Linie Fußgänger und Radfahrer, die sich - zumindest in BaWü - derzeit qua Gesetz nicht auf Augenhöhe begegnen, was Konflikte schürt.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Mai 2014)

Schwarzwaldvereins-Präsident äußert sich versöhnlich:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/543591522429162




> Schwarzwaldvereins-Präsident macht neue Erfahrungen
> 
> Im Vorwort der Schwarzwaldvereins-Zeitschrift "Der Schwarzwald" (Sonderausgabe zum 150jährigen Jubiläum, s. Link) äußert sich der Präsident des Schwarzwaldvereins Georg Keller (im Bild links) betont versöhnlich:
> 
> ...


*
-> aber bitte nicht nur hier lesen, sondern auch auf Facebook liken und teilen, damit die frohe Botschaft möglichst weite Kreise zieht.* 

Interessant finde ich u.a., dass die Botschaft inhaltlich der Linie vom Schwarzwaldtourismus ähnelt -> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/541651859289795 bzw. http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/Entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/Be-wild-respect-the-nature



> In der Praxis hat sich ein rücksichtsvolles Miteinander bewährt, zumal angesichts von mehr als 23.000 Kilometer Wanderwegen in der Region nur wenige Strecken von Fußgängern wirklich stark frequentiert sind.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Mai 2014)

P.S.: Wobei der Gegenwind vom SWV ja eh nie so stark war, wie der vom Schwäbischen Albverein (SAV). 
Jetzt ist halt die Frage, ob sich auch der SAV etwas bewegt oder ob er sich weiter isolieren will.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Mai 2014)

Medialer Schlag unter die Gürtellinie

Winfried Kübler, Schorndorfer Oberbürgermeister a.D., klagt in einer Kolumne für die Waiblinger Kreiszeitung über die Reformpläne zum Jagdrecht in Baden-Württemberg
Diese Reformpläne scheinen ihn so waidwund geschossen zu haben, dass er jedes Maß verliert und Mountainbiker, die sich nicht an die 2-Meter-Regel halten, mit Wilderern und wildernden Hunden vergleicht

Weiterlesen unter:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....214392895349028.46105.193326687455649&type=1


----------



## franzam (10. Mai 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Medialer Schlag unter die Gürtellinie
> 
> Winfried Kübler, Schorndorfer Oberbürgermeister a.D., klagt in einer Kolumne für die Waiblinger Kreiszeitung über die Reformpläne zum Jagdrecht in Baden-Württemberg
> Diese Reformpläne scheinen ihn so waidwund geschossen zu haben, dass er jedes Maß verliert und Mountainbiker, die sich nicht an die 2-Meter-Regel halten, mit Wilderern und wildernden Hunden vergleicht
> ...



beati sunt pauperes spiritu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (11. Mai 2014)

franzam schrieb:


> beati sunt pauperes spiritu


Großes latinum oder Asterix Fan ?    Anyway...  Beati monoculi in regione caecorum   
Mea culpa - aber ich musste halt erst googeln und da kam mir der übern Weg 

Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich absolut recht


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Mai 2014)

Die in Stuttgart wohnende CUBE Action Team Fahrerin Laura Brethauer zur 2-Meter-Regel:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/545617228893258


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Mai 2014)

Absolut lesenswerter WOM Artikel von vor einer Woche inkl. Interview mit dem Schwarzwaldverein jetzt online:
http://worldofmtb.de/de/blogeintrag/47

Bitte auch auf Facebook liken und teilen, damit möglichst viele Biker und Nicht-Biker diesen umfassenden Text zum Thema '2-Meter-Regel' lesen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/546004338854547


----------



## aka (14. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die in Stuttgart wohnende CUBE Action Team Fahrerin Laura Brethauer zur 2-Meter-Regel:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/545617228893258



Hm, solche Beitraege bringen uns bei der 2m Regel nicht weiter:
Die allermeisten (nicht MTBler) denken bei Enduro an die Motorradkategorie, und die im Zusammenhang mit Pfaden zu nennen ist nicht gut.
Weiter - selbst wenn ein nicht MTBler so schlau ist und "Enduro" als MTB Disziplin erkennt: Enduro ist ziemlich downhilllastig und wird von der Berichterstattung auch so dargestellt, z.B. durch sehr actionlastige Bilder, spritzende Steine, Fullface Helm, Protektoren etc. .
Dieses Bild ist nicht was wir vermitteln sollten, sondern wir argumentieren mit Ruecksichtnahme, Radwandern, etc. .

Daher sollte man den Begriff Enduro im Hinblick auf die Aufhebung der 2m Regel vermeiden und statt dessen neutral von MTB reden.

Gruss,

 Andreas.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Mai 2014)

Öhem,

Enduro, DH, Freeride sind Teil des Gesamtpakets MTB. Aufklärung dient hier m.E. daher mehr als Verheimlichung.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Mai 2014)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Öhem,
> 
> Enduro, DH, Freeride sind Teil des Gesamtpakets MTB. Aufklärung dient hier m.E. daher mehr als Verheimlichung.




Word! Man muss mit dem Thema sensible umgehen, aber wir können nicht so tun, als wären wir alle nur zaghafte Tourenfahrer.


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. Mai 2014)

Obwohl ich nicht von der DH Ecke bin denke ich genau so.
Was ist verwerflich am tragen guter Schutzkleidung?

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, als das Tragen eines normalen Radhelmes  im Straßenverkehr dem Umfeld signalisierte:
Ein Raser Radler! Wozu braucht er sonst einen Helm?
Heute sprechen einem Gerichte schon eine Teilschuld zu, wenn man keinen Helm trägt.


----------



## aka (14. Mai 2014)

Lesen! Es ist nichts daran auszusetzen:

DH zu fahren
Enduro zu fahren
Volle Face zu tragen
Googles zu tragen
etc. etc. 
Aber fuer eine Kampagne, die die Abschaffung der 2m Regel fuer MTB zum Ziel hat bringts leider nichts.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Mai 2014)

aka schrieb:


> Aber fuer eine Kampagne, die die Abschaffung der 2m Regel fuer MTB zum Ziel hat bringts leider nichts.




Besser? -> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/546813495440298 

Bemerkenswert ist, dass Moritz Milatz wenn dann eher auf den breiten Hauptwegen Probleme sieht und diese daher bei Bedarf meidet.


----------



## gasgas03 (14. Mai 2014)

> Die allermeisten (nicht MTBler) denken bei Enduro an die Motorradkategorie


Die allermeisten können mit dem Begriff Enduro gar nichts anfangen. Für die ist alles mit dem Motorrad im Gelände Moto Cross. 
Ich denke daher das der Begriff Enduro nicht mehr schadet als Mountainbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (14. Mai 2014)

Ja, aber auf keinen Fall einen Keil in die eh schon dünne MTB Gemeinde treiben.


----------



## Athabaske (14. Mai 2014)

...war alles hasst was ein Mountainbike fährt, macht keine feinen Differenzierungen was einzelne Spielformen anbelangt!

Erst klagen wir, es gäbe keine Unterstützung durch prominente Mountainbiker und nun werden wir zickig wenn es nicht nur XCler sind?


----------



## Carsten (14. Mai 2014)

Alle Spielarten unseres Sports sind betroffen und verdienen Beachtung. Der Sport ist facettenreich und bunt. Das darf man ruhig vermitteln und austehende aufklären. Racer die nur auf pulsuhren starren und keine Sekunde zeit zum Grüßen oder gar bremsen haben....da ist mir ein hübsches Enduro Mädel ehrlich sympathischer...zumal der Begriff enduro = ausdauernd deutlich lieber ist als das viel öfter benutzte Freeride = querfeldrin? beides berechtigte Facetten unsrres schönen Sports... Freeride meint natürlich gebaute, legale Strecjen mit Sprüngen, Doubles....aber wiferum kein slopestyle oder dirtjump

Carsten Schymik


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Mai 2014)

WRSV-Geschäftsführer äußert sich klar und deutlich gegen die 2-Meter-Regel:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/547656838689297


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Mai 2014)

2mal Bike Action am Wochenende, in Freiburg und in Stuttgart:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/548004455321202 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/547869022001412


Für die Nicht-Facebooker:
http://mountainbike-freiburg.com/
http://www.stuttgart.de/item/show/499645/1


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Mai 2014)

Elisabeth Brandau zum Thema 2-Meter-Regel:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/548311905290457


----------



## Magico80 (19. Mai 2014)

http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Huepfen-Kurven-Schwitzen-_arid,10014397_toid,338.html
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_donau/Legal-durch-den-Wald-duesen;art4299,2611521

Nachrichten aus meiner Ex-Heimat:

Ungeachtet meines Respekts gegenüber der Arbeit um den Trail zu legalisieren finde ich das ein Witz. 5,4km Rundkurs. Jeder halbwegs konditionierte hat dieses Hamsterrad in kürzester Zeit satt. Auch musste extra ein neuer Trail angelegt und frei geschnitten werden obwohl es um Laichingen genug Wald mit Trails gibt.


----------



## Beorn (19. Mai 2014)

Freitag morgen hätt ich Zeit mir das anzusehn, wahrscheinlich, wenn nix unerwartetes passiert.


----------



## pndrev (19. Mai 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Huepfen-Kurven-Schwitzen-_arid,10014397_toid,338.html
> http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_donau/Legal-durch-den-Wald-duesen;art4299,2611521
> 
> Nachrichten aus meiner Ex-Heimat:
> ...




5,4 km - sehr gut, das ist die Distanz die ich zum locker Aufwärmen brauche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (19. Mai 2014)

Zum Glück muss ich von Ulm auf eigener Achse anfahren, dann bin ich zumindest mal warm und kann auf der Rückfahrt evtl. aufgetretenen Frust im Blautal oder ähnlichem abfahren


----------



## Athabaske (19. Mai 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Huepfen-Kurven-Schwitzen-_arid,10014397_toid,338.html
> http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_donau/Legal-durch-den-Wald-duesen;art4299,2611521
> 
> Nachrichten aus meiner Ex-Heimat:
> ...


...weiß jemand näheres über die Strecke?

Am Freitag "muss" ich auf die Alb, evtl. könnte ich mir die Runde mal ansehen, falls sich das lohnen sollte...


----------



## Beorn (19. Mai 2014)

Ich nehm den Photo mit, dann gibts abgrundtief schlechte Bilder.


----------



## JayDee1982 (19. Mai 2014)

5,4Km?!? 
Selbst zum Joggen wäre mir das viel zu wenig..... mit dem Bike dann erstrecht.
Ich hasse es so kleine Runden zu fahren, für eine "normale" Feierabend-Runde müsste ich dort ja mind. 5-6Runden drehen..... Wie spanend!

Was ich allerdings schön finde, das man sich überhaupt einmal eine Lösung hat einfallen lassen und nicht alles tot schweigt oder es kategorisch ablehnt.


Meine Erfahrungen der letzten Zeit als Jogger (bereite mich auf einen Marathon vor, daher mehr joggen wie Biken) sind: Es gibt keine Konflikte mit Radlern, es gibt keine Konflikte mit MTBler es gibt nur Konflikte mit ganteligen alten Säcken, die mit dem SUV in den Wald fahren, und ihre Hunde nicht unter Kontrolle haben.
Die genannte Gattung stört sich an allem was sich so im Wald herumtreibt, nur sie selbst dürfen da sein.

Ich hatte gestern beim Joggen die Begegnung mit 2 Solcher Gruppen. 
"Hallo", "Bitte" und "Danke" gibt es nicht in deren Vokabular.... sondern nur "Joggen im Wald gehört verboten....."
bei der zweiten Gruppe wurde der Weg in voller Breite ausgenutzt, die Hunde waren nicht angeleint, keiner hilt es auch nurAnsatzweise für nötig sich um die Kläffer zu kümmern.... ein halben Schritt auf die Seite hielt das Volk auch nicht für nötig und ich wurde angepflaumt "man könnte ja auch mal etwas auf die Seite gehen....." Die Gruppe kam mir entgegen, sie hat mich wohl einfach nicht kommen sehen


Vielleicht sollte man nicht das Radeln, sondern das Wandern im Wald verbieten.....


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2014)

Benny Strasser zum Thema 2-Meter-Regel:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/549496558505325


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Huepfen-Kurven-Schwitzen-_arid,10014397_toid,338.html
> http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_donau/Legal-durch-den-Wald-duesen;art4299,2611521
> 
> Nachrichten aus meiner Ex-Heimat:
> ...



Was alles nicht tragisch ist, wenn solche Trails nicht dafür herhalten müssen, die 2-Meter-Regel aufrechtzuerhalten.
Wenn ich auf *<*2-Meter-Wegen zu diesem Rundkurs fahren darf, baue ich den gerne in meine Tour ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (19. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Was alles nicht tragisch ist, wenn solche Trails nicht dafür herhalten müssen, die 2-Meter-Regel aufrechtzuerhalten.
> Wenn ich auf 2-Meter-Wegen zu diesem Rundkurs fahren darf, baue ich den gerne in meine Tour ein.



????? Du meinst sicher....wenn du auf Wegen unter 2-Meter zu diesem Rundkurs fahren darfst....


----------



## Carsten (19. Mai 2014)

Magico80 schrieb:


> http://www.schwaebische.de/region_artikel,-Huepfen-Kurven-Schwitzen-_arid,10014397_toid,338.html
> http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_donau/Legal-durch-den-Wald-duesen;art4299,2611521
> 
> Nachrichten aus meiner Ex-Heimat:
> ...



Ich finde so etwas Klasse. Es ermöglicht gerade Kindern und Jugendlichen einen guten Einstieg in den Sport. Solange solche Trails als Zusatzangebot zum bestehenden Wegenetz entstehen ist alles gut. Man dreht ne Runde, trifft Gleichgesinnte und macht nach und nach mehr daraus. Dennoch bleibt das Ziel: beseitigt den Fehler im Gesetz!

Gruß Carsten Schymik
www.Schymik.de


----------



## Magico80 (19. Mai 2014)

Carsten, ich finde das auch klasse, gerade für Kinder und die Jugendarbeit. Aber so was wird gerne her genommen um die 2 Meter Regel zu manifestieren und um den Bürgern zu vredeutlichen, daß man die "Interessengruppen" trennen muss. Sowas schürt mehr Zwist als es hilft.


----------



## Athabaske (19. Mai 2014)

Mal ganz provokant gedacht, wenn man uns jede Menge Trailcenter à la Grossbrittanien hinstellt, jeweils in vertretbarem Masse als Feierabendrunde erreichbar, mit ordentlich langen, unterschiedlichen Runden, diese dann pflegt und in Stand hält. Dann hätte ich nicht einmal ein Problem mit der Trennung der Wege.

Leider ist das unrealistische Wunschdenken und es wird bei wenigen Leuchturmprojekten bleiben.


----------



## trail_desire (19. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...... wenn man uns jede Menge Trailcenter à la Grossbrittanien hinstellt, jeweils in vertretbarem Masse als Feierabendrunde erreichbar, mit ordentlich langen, unterschiedlichen Runden, diese dann pflegt und in Stand hält. Dann hätte ich nicht einmal ein Problem mit der Trennung der Wege.....


Doch, damit hätten wir ein Problem. Wir können mit dem Bike überall fahren, haben einen extrem großen Aktionsradius, sehen Landschaften  innerhalb eines Tages, die man zu Fuß nie erreichen könnte. Und das ist für mich und sicher für die meisten von uns das, was den Reiz am Biken ausmacht. Überall hinzukommen, jeden Winkel der Heimat zu entdecken. 
Seit ich mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs bin, habe ich wunderschöne Fleckchen Erde entdecken können. 
Wir wollen unsere Freizeit doch in der Natur genießen, auf den Wegen die schon da sind, umweltfreundlich von zu Hause aus. Man kann uns doch nicht mit Sportplätzen ausstatten wie Fußballvereine.
Wir wollen doch nicht in kleine Bikeparks/Trailcenter eingesperrt werden.
Sicher, Bikparks sind wichtig für unsere Jugend, die sich mit Freestyle/Dirt/Downhill austoben wollen. 
Das kann aber nur ein zusätzliches Angebot für diese Gruppe sein. 
Parks ersetzen aber nie und nimmer das was für die meisten Biker elementar wichtig ist.....die Freiheit.


----------



## pndrev (19. Mai 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Das kann aber nur ein zusätzliches Angebot für diese Gruppe sein.
> Parks ersetzen aber nie und nimmer das was für die meisten Biker elementar wichtig ist.....die Freiheit.



Genau. Feierabend, nach Hause kommen, auf's Bike setzen, losfahren und einfach mal schauen wo man lang kommt, ohne sich um realitätsferne Gesetze kümmern zu müssen...


----------



## Athabaske (19. Mai 2014)

...ich hatte nichts von Bikeparks geschrieben.

Freiheit findet im Kopf statt und wer das Denken verbietet, hat Freiheit nicht verstanden.


----------



## trail_desire (19. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ich hatte nichts von Bikeparks geschrieben.
> 
> Freiheit findet im Kopf statt und wer das Denken verbietet, hat Freiheit nicht verstanden.



Egal wie man es nennt.....Bikepark oder Trailcenter. So wahnsinnig viel anders ist das wohl nicht. Auch in GB dient es dazu die Biker zu kanalisieren weil man auf schmalen Wegen nicht fahren darf....also wegsperren.

Und....dir hat keiner das Denken verboten....aber bedenke auch, daß jede kleine Aussage wie die deine....."Dann hätte ich nicht einmal ein Problem mit der Trennung der Wege" Wasser auf die Mühlen der 2-Meter Verfechter ist.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (20. Mai 2014)

Also ich weiß garnicht wo das Problem ist - oder ich hab es seit dem ich Bergradl fahre einfach nicht mitbekommen. Die ganze Diskussion war doch so vorher noch garnicht da und ist erst mit dieser Protestaktion hochgekommen, oder?

Hier werden ja teilweiße "Probleme" geschaffen, die es eig. garnicht gibt - da wird von Wegsperrung (wegen Park und Trailanlagen), Kanalisierung und Kriminalisierung geredet....

Ich weiß ja nicht aber ich fahre mittlerweile ~14 Jahre Bergradl (oder neudeutsch Mountainbike), davon sehr viel "illegalerweiße" (aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter) auf Wanderwegchen (neudeutsch Singletrails) und habe bis Dato wirklich nur 2 Bekanntschaften gemacht die etwas "rabiater" in der Wortwahl und auf Ärger aus waren.

Die restlichen Treffen mit Wanderern, Jägern und sonstigen "Waldbegehern" sind meist mit einem freundlichen Hallo und gute Fahrt von statten gegangen - es hat nie jemanden gestört.

Gut natürlich ist der Radsport - besonders MTB in den letzten 3-4 Jahren ziemlich gehyped worden und die Masse der Radler ist sprunghaft angestiegen. Dennoch habe ich auch in neuester Zeit keine Probleme mit Wanderern, Jägern oder sonstwem - ebensowenig Sie mit mir.

Sofern man freundlich ist und sein Hirn einschaltet - fängt schon damit an, dass man vor dem Befahren eines Singletrails mal runterschaut ob Wanderer unterwegs sind, und dann erst fährt oder eben die Geschwindigkeit anpasst gibt es doch keine Probleme.

Mich würde ein Kippen der 2-Meter-Regelung eher stören, da dann noch mehr Leute auf Singletrails rumeiern die mitunter sogar auf breiten Schotterpisten Probleme haben geradeaus zu fahren (sorry ich will keinen angreifen, aber das seh ich leider viel zu oft).

Nebenbei, und da mal Hand aufs Herz weiß doch jeder MTB'ler zu welchen Zeiten im Wald "nix" los ist - und wenn man dann mal ein wenig schneller unterwegs sein will nutzt man eben diese Zeitfenster.

Ich sag nur Sonntagmorgen halb neun auf dem Mooskopf - total tote Hose und man kann fahren wie es einem in den Kopf kommt.

Aber zum Thema illegal...

...dann das Drama um "illegal" - sorry, aber das Gesetz wurde doch noch nie verfolgt, ergo hat man auch keine Probleme mit. Hier sind, wenn man alles so nachvollzieht, leider die schlafenden Hunde geweckt worden. In der Zeit in der hier manche schreiben hock ich lieber aufm Rad und fahr Wanderwegchen....

Nichts desto trotz  - Respekt den Leuten die sich hier ein Haufen Arbeit für andere machen (also die OpenTrails Gemeinschaft)!


----------



## Carsten (20. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich komplett anderer Meinung. Wir brauchen ein freies Betretungsrecht statt staatlicher Bevormundung. Die Argumente muss ich jetzt nicht wiederholen... nur soviel: ich möchte mit meinen Kindern, mit Gästen und als Trainer, Scout mein Hobby legal ausüben dürfen. Trailcenter und gebaute Strecken sind willkommene Ergänzung dürfen niemals als Argument für Sperrungen oder pauschale Kriminalisierung eines ganzen Breitensportes dienen. Sie sollen vielmehr vorhandene Infrastruktur verbinden und zusätzliche Features wie Sprünge, Technik-Passagen und Anlieger bereitstellen, die man auf Naturpfaden nicht findet.

Gruß Carsten Schymik
www.Schymik.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (20. Mai 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ...Und....dir hat keiner das Denken verboten....aber bedenke auch, daß jede kleine Aussage wie die deine....."Dann hätte ich nicht einmal ein Problem mit der Trennung der Wege" Wasser auf die Mühlen der 2-Meter Verfechter ist.


...glaubst Du tatsächlich, bei eventuell anstehenden Verhandlungen könnte "uns" ein willkürliches Posting aus irgendeinem Forum um die Ohren gehauen werden? Ich bin so optimistisch, dass ich glaube, die Praktikantin oder der Praktikant in Bondes Ministerium hat dann auch die unzähligen kritischen Beiträge von mir gelesen um diese eine Aussage von mir richtig zu gewichten. Evtl. wäre das auch für Dich hilfreich, bevor Dir gleich die Pferde durchgehen?

hier noch einmal:


Athabaske schrieb:


> Mal ganz provokant gedacht, wenn man uns jede Menge Trailcenter à la Grossbrittanien hinstellt, jeweils in vertretbarem Masse als Feierabendrunde erreichbar, mit ordentlich langen, unterschiedlichen Runden, diese dann pflegt und in Stand hält. Dann hätte ich nicht einmal ein Problem mit der *Trennung der Wege*.
> 
> Leider ist das unrealistische Wunschdenken und es wird bei wenigen Leuchturmprojekten bleiben.



...nirgends habe ich davon geschrieben, dass man deswegen auf das allgemeine Betretungsrecht aus dem Bundeswaldgesetz verzichten soll. Es gilt weiterhin, wir streben eine allgemeine Freigabe an. Aber wenn schon Trennung der Wege, dann richtig, mit einem öffentlichen Angebot und nicht à la Bondes MTB-Handbuch.

Wer mich nur ein bischen kennt, der weiß, dass ich auf keinen Fall dem Lager der 2-Meter Verfechter zuzurechnen bin...


----------



## trail_desire (20. Mai 2014)

@ Athabaske
Ich kenne deine Einstellung und deine Beiträge. Ich lese das Forum aufmerksam. Du schreibst auch immer sehr vernünftig. Dennoch glaube ich nicht, daß mit mir die Pferde durchgegangen sind. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, daß uns solche Aussagen um die Ohren gehauen werden können. Und ja das glaube ich. Die legen sich das so zurecht.....und genau diese Aussagen werden aufgenommen. Die vielen positiven lässt man dann gerne mal aussen vor, wenn man für seine Sache was erreichen will.
Und deinen Optimismus will ich dir zwar nicht nehmen. Aber ich hab letztens auf einer Party ein Gespräch mitbekommen wo es um die 2-Regelung  und um die Ausschußsitzung ging.
Die eine Dame arbeitet wohl irgendwie bei der Landesregierung. Nach deren Aussage sieht man dort die DIMB und den ganzen Kampf gegen die Regel leider immer noch als Aktion von ein paar verückten die quer durch den Wald fahren wollen. So hörte sich das an. Sie schimpfte glaube ich über Heiko Mittelstädt. Der wäre in einem Gespräch sehr ungehalten und uneinsichtig gewesen.
Soviel also zu der Praktikantin
Ich für meinen Teil fände eine Lösung mit getrennten Wegen sehr schade. In anderen Bundesländern geht es ja auch anders. Immer wenn ich in der Pfalz fahre, bin ich begeistert von dem Miteinander dort.
Und ich finde es auch schön auf den Wegen dort, sich auch mal mit Wanderern zu unterhalten. Das ist dort immer total entspannt.
Warum sollte man jetzt auch noch mit weiteren Regelungen die zwei unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen noch weiter auseinander bringen?
Das ist sicher der falsche Weg.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Mai 2014)

äh… OK… ich glaube wir sind uns eigentlich alle einig, aber tatsächlich sollten wir nicht davon anfangen, irgendwas in Richtung "wenn es überall Trailcenter gäbe, könnte ich mit einer Wegtrennung leben" zu schreiben. Total egal, ob es von Bondes Praktikanten gelesen wird oder nicht, hat sowas ja auch eine meinungsbildende Wirkung unter den Bikern. Zuerst wollen wir mal das gleiche Recht wie die Fußgänger (und noch nicht mal das, weil die dürfen auch abseits der Wege rumlaufen, aber das sind Details…) so wie in den anderen Bundesländern und dann können wir gerne über Zusatz-Angebote und lenkende Maßnahmen durch attraktive Bike-Strecken nachdenken. Das jetzt in die Diskussion zu bringen, verwirrt nur.

@AimBurn: das ist super, dass Du persönlich kein Problem hast (ich übrigens auch nicht), aber 1. gibt es Regionen, in denen es mehr Probleme gibt 2. geht es auch um ein Prinzip, ob wir Biker uns weiterhin "offiziell" diskriminieren lassen und 3. gibt es durchaus auch ganz konkrete Probleme oder wie meinst Du läuft das versicherungstechnisch ab, wenn ein Jugendtrainer auf einem <2-Meter-Weg ein Training durchführt und eines der Kinder einen Unfall hat? Wie glaubst Du läuft das, wenn ein Biker offiziell auf einen <2-Meter-Weg Wegpflege betreiben will? Die Wanderer dürfen das, kriegen sogar Zuschüsse - die Biker nicht! Gleichzeitig wird uns vorgeworfen, dass wir uns nicht an Wegpflege beteiligen und deshalb auch nicht die <2-Meter-Wege befahren dürfen.

Die 2-Meter-Regel schafft durch Ungleichbehandlung Konflikte, von denen es ohne 2-Meter-Regel noch weniger gäbe.
Deshalb muss sie - wie in allen anderen Bundesländern - weg! 18 Jahre sind genug!

Ich erwarte aber auch gar nicht, dass sich alle Biker an dem Thema beteiligen, daher vielen Dank für Deinen letzten Satz!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn die Südwestpresse über Biker schreibt und dabei Förster zitiert, könnte man das Schlimmste befürchten, aber mittlerweile kommt dabei sogar ein recht ausgewogener Bericht heraus:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/550005131787801


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Mai 2014)

@AimBurn und alle anderen, die nicht ganz nachvollziehen können, warum man die 2-Meter-Regel überhaupt wieder thematisiert hat:
der Anstoß für die Kampagne samt Petition kam im Grunde von außen:
1) der Bürgerentscheid gegen die Trainingsstrecke am Geißberg/UltraBike
2) das Anpreisen des Schwarzwald als Singletrail-Paradies seitens des Schwarzwald Tourismus
3) das Ansinnen, den 10%-Kompromiss als großzügiges Zugeständnis an die Biker zu verkaufen
4) Bondes ignorante und hetzerische Art, mit 2 Anfragen im Landtag umzugehen (kein Änderungsbedarf, Biker verursachen ständig tödliche Unfälle (stimmt nicht, auf Nachfrage beim Ministerium kein Fall bekannt) und sind eine große Gefahr für Wanderer)

Irgendwann war ein Punkt erreicht, an dem eine Stimmung unter einigen Biker hier im Forum, aber auch in der DIMB, enstanden ist, dass wir uns das nicht mehr länger bieten lassen. Und dann haben sich halt ein paar Leute gefunden, die das Thema voran gebracht haben.
Und siehe da: mehr als 58.000 Leute haben die dazugehörige Petition unterzeichnet.

Aber nicht nur das: seit der Petition hat sich jede Menge getan. Die Presse berichtet ausgewogener, die Biker sind besser vernetzt, Ministerinnen schwingen sich auf's Bike, Strecken werden legalisiert, es wird zum Teil bundesweit über das Thema berichtet, es finden Gespräche vor und hinter den Kulissen statt, die Biker werden nicht mehr als Randerscheinung abgetan.

Weitere Texte zu Gründen und Motivationen, warum sich Biker selbst dann gegen die 2-Meter-Regel engagieren, wenn sie sich persönlich ganz gut damit arrangiert haben:
-> Wayne... äh… Wen es interessiert
-> Illegal ab der ersten Kurbelumdrehung


Natürlich bestand und besteht die Gefahr, dass es zunächst mal zu einem größeren Bewusstsein unter Fußgängern (und Bikern!) bezüglich der Regel kommt, aber da müssen wir jetzt halt mal durch, damit das Thema endlich vom Tisch ist. Nur aufgrund dieser "wird ja nicht verfolgt, mich persönlich stört die Regel nicht"-Haltung konnte sich diese völlig absurde Regel überhaupt so lange halten.

Den Bikern, die schreiben "ich _persönlich _haben kein Problem mit der 2-Meter-Regel" entgegne ich: ich _persönlich _habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn die Regel abgeschafft wird und ich _persönlich _habe auch nicht die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es seit Beginn der Kampagne zu mehr Konflikten im Wald kommt. Daher sehe ich _persönlich _auch keinen Grund, warum ich mich nicht für die Abschaffung engagieren sollte.

Noch zu dem Kommentar:


AimBurn schrieb:


> (...) Mich würde ein Kippen der 2-Meter-Regelung eher stören, da dann noch mehr Leute auf Singletrails rumeiern die mitunter sogar auf breiten Schotterpisten Probleme haben geradeaus zu fahren (sorry ich will keinen angreifen, aber das seh ich leider viel zu oft).



Hm, das ist ein interessantes Rechtsverständnis. Weil ich die Trails für mich allein haben will, soll die 2-Meter-Regel ruhig weiter bestehen? Warte, das kommt mir bekannt vor...  das sehen doch die Wanderer, Waldbesitzer und Jäger ganz ähnlich, oder? Alle anderen aussperren, damit wir unsere Ruhe haben!

Das kann's doch nicht sein, oder? Und das kann schon gar nicht die Linie von z.B. der DIMB sein.

Das Biken in Deutschland ist jetzt gut 25 Jahre alt. Wird also Zeit, endlich erwachsen zu werden!


----------



## Carsten (20. Mai 2014)

Sehr gut! Genau so sehe ich das auch. 

Gruß Carsten Schymik
www.Schymik.de


----------



## ciao heiko (20. Mai 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Die eine Dame arbeitet wohl irgendwie bei der Landesregierung. Nach deren Aussage sieht man dort die DIMB und den ganzen Kampf gegen die Regel leider immer noch als Aktion von ein paar verückten die quer durch den Wald fahren wollen. So hörte sich das an. Sie schimpfte glaube ich über Heiko Mittelstädt. Der wäre in einem Gespräch sehr ungehalten und uneinsichtig gewesen..



Die DIMB hat ein schlechtes Image weil sie auf die entsprechenden Punkte hartnäckig hinweist. Das kommt nicht bei jedem gut an. Wir haben im Verlauf der Kampagen sogar von hohen Politikvertretern gehört, dass wir: "das Thema lieber hätten liegen lassen sollen und weiterfahren sollen wie bisher. Es würde ja nicht verfolgt".

Auf diese Art eiert die Politik durch das Thema. Erst werden tödliche Unfälle angeführt, die tatsächlich nichts mit schmalen Wegen zu tun hatten. Dann wurden wir totgeschwiegen und erklärt das es keinen Handlungsbedarf gäbe. Dann wurde der 10% Kompromiss als Lösung verkauft. Jetzt hat man erkannt, das beim 10% Kompromiss niemand mithelfen will. So mit dem Willen von 60000 Petitenten umzugehen ist schon armselig.

Kennst du einen Kompromiss der an der 2 Meter Regel festhält und uns Bikern trotzdem erlaubt auf allen schmalen Wegen zu fahren? Das Problem ist, das die Abschaffung der 2 Meter Regel alternativlos ist. Das wir im Gegenzug für Rücksichtnahme plädieren und Mithilfe bei der Wegpflege anbieten war schon immer unser Angebot.

Gut, man kann sich mit so einer Rechtslage wie die vergangenen 18 Jahre arangieren. Oder man kann aktiv etwas dagegen tun. Das ist eine Sache der Mentalität.

Zu glauben das die nächsten Jahre genauso problemlos verlaufen wären halte ich aber für einen naiven Glauben. Den es gibt immer mehr Bestrebungen das MTB fahren einzuschränken. Seien es immer mehr auftauchende Verbotschilder z.B. im Allgäu. Seien es die Vorwürfe des illegalen befahrens von Naturschutzgebieten, was dank unserer Recherche herauskam das dies von Motocrossfahrern verursacht wurde. Sei es ein Nationalpark der ohne Radfahrer gemacht wurde. Aktuell darfst du dort nichmal mehr auf nicht extra ausgewiesenen Forststrassen fahren!
Oder sei es die zunehmende Zerstörung illegaler Strecken. Nicht das wir als Verband illegale Strecken befürworten. Aber auch hier hatte mancher Trailbauer jahrelang darauf vertraut das er toleriert wird.

Je länger diese Aktion geht umso mehr stellt sich heraus. Es geht nicht mehr nur um die 2 Meter. Es geht darum Lobbyarbeit für den MTB Sport zu machen. Obwohl wir mitlerweile aus den Kinderschuhen entwachsen sind, sind wir immernoch ungeliebt. Lese doch mal die Zeitungsberichte. Da wird immernoch von rasenden Bikern berichtet. Die Bilder sind künstliche "schnell" gemacht.

Wir haben nicht nur als DIMB, wir haben auch als Mountainbiker ein schlechtes Image. In Hessen, wo die Politik schon früh mit der DIMB zusammengearbeitet hat, ist die DIMB ein annerkannter Verband. Aber in BaWü, wo man sich seit Jahren nicht ernsthaft um die Belange der Mountainbiker gekümmert hat und immer nur die Seilschaften zu den Wanderverbänden gepflegt hat. Hier beklagt man sich über die DIMB weil wir unbequem sind. Wir haben immer einen runden Tisch wie in Hessen gefordert. Wir haben immer das Gespräch gesucht. Es ist die Landesregierung die nicht wollte!

Zu der Sitzung kann der Heiko Mittelstädt, der sich hinter diesem Pseudonym verbirgt, etwas sagen:
Ich war nicht ungehalten. Im Gegenteil, ich war eher zu ruhig weil ich nicht so schlagfertig war wie ich gerne wollte.

Ich war mgl. etwas undiplomatisch, aber es war ja von der anderen Seite auch keine Handreichung zu sehen. Ganz im Gegenteil kamen von der Gegenseite die bekannten Vorurteile. Besonders auch von Leuten die mir bekanntermasen selbst auf schmalen Wegen radfahren, aber diese Position ihres "Amtes" wegen vertreten müssen.

Und ich war uneinsichtig. Das stimmt. Ich habe die Position vertreten, das wir nicht am 10% Kompromiss mitarbeiten solange die 2 Meter Regel existiert. Das war im übrigen die abgesprochene Position von WRSV, BRV, ADFC und DIMB und so habe ich es auch als gemeinsame Position vorgetragen.

Die hatten etwas anderes erwartet und waren da schon enttäuscht. Leicht dann zu sagen das die DIMB nur ein paar Verrückte sind. Den man wollte die anderen Verbände hinter unserem Rücken für sich gewinnen.

Im übrigen ging der Teilnahme der DIMB an der Sitzung ein lange Diskussion vorraus. Man muss wissen, das wir erst zu einer der letzten Sitzungen eingeladen wurden als die interessanten Fragen schon geklärt waren. Und wir mussten darum kämpfen auf dieser Sitzung überhaupt für vereinbarte 5 Minuten unsere Position vortragen zu dürfen.

Also im Nachhinein würde man sicherlich manches anderst machen, aber im grossen ganzen bin ich mit mir zufrieden.

Interessant was so alles auf Partys geredet wird. Ich würde hier gerne meine Sicht des Gespräches breittreten, aber leider ist das ja "geheim". Vielleicht kannst du mir per PN noch ein paar Details nennen.


----------



## HelmutK (20. Mai 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Die eine Dame arbeitet wohl irgendwie bei der Landesregierung. Nach deren Aussage sieht man dort die DIMB und den ganzen Kampf gegen die Regel leider immer noch als Aktion von ein paar verückten die quer durch den Wald fahren wollen. So hörte sich das an. Sie schimpfte glaube ich über Heiko Mittelstädt. Der wäre in einem Gespräch sehr ungehalten und uneinsichtig gewesen.



Wenn man keine Argumente hat, dann diffamiert man halt die Gegenseite. Das kennen wir schon aus Hessen. Dort wurde uns beispielsweise mehrfach vorgeworfen, wir würden in Bezug auf den so genannten Feudalparagrafen, der das Betreten in Gruppen regeln und vor allem einschränken sollte , "tapfer an der Wahrheit vorbei" argumentieren bzw. schreiben. Randnotiz der Geschichte: Dieser Paragraf wurde ersatzlos aus dem Entwurf gestrichen


----------



## Athabaske (20. Mai 2014)

Kopf hoch Heiko! Die Gerechten, die Fleißigen und Engagierten ernten selten das was sie verdienen. Zorn, Missgunst und Diffamierung dagegen reichlich. Wem man mit Argumenten nicht begegnen kann, dessen Ruf wird ruiniert, sein Handeln in ein schlechtes Licht gesetzt. Die Dame aus dem Ministerium arbeitet selbst in ihrer Freizeit selbstlos und aufopferungsvoll für ihren Chef.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie Du damit ganz privat umgehst. Aber meine Hochachtung dafür, wie gelassen Du hier darauf reagierst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (20. Mai 2014)

Heiko for Präsident!


----------



## ciao heiko (20. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie Du damit ganz privat umgehst. Aber meine Hochachtung dafür, wie gelassen Du hier darauf reagierst.



Ich würde mir wünschen ich könnte auch in Gesprächen immer ganz so gelassen reagieren. Ich war da sicherlich nicht ungehalten, aber direkt und offen. Das kommt halt auch nicht immer so gut an.... Aber ich bin ja auch noch lernfähig.

Zu deiner Trailcenter Frage: Ich war zufällig letztes Wochenende in Tschechien bei Singltrek http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/de/
Es gilt als eines der besten Trailcenter nach walisischem Vorbild. Die haben 60km gebauten Trail und es war wirklich ein Genuss dort zu fahren. Für einen Urlaub kann ich es nur weiterempfehlen. Ich hatte lange Gespräche mit dem Manager der Anlagen.

- Trotz der 60km war der Aktionsradius doch sehr eingeschränkt. Nach 2 Tagen wiederholt man sich.
- Man ist festgelegt auf den vorgeschriebenen Weg. Eigene Ziele wären nur über Forststrassen erreichbar.
- Die 60km decken einen relativ geringen Raum ab. D.h. von "Zuhause" aus losfahren ist für die Wenigsten möglich. Fast alle reisen mit dem Auto an.
- Nur wer Zuhause gute Bikemöglichkeiten hat, wird im Urlaub in ein solches Center fahren.
- Wer im Center als Anfänger auf den Geschmack kommt, wird dem MTB nur treu bleiben, wenn er Zuhause gute Bedingungen vorfindet.
- Das Center wurde gebaut um einer strukturschwachen Region zu helfen und um MTB fahren in Tschechien populär zu machen
- Die Anlage wurde mit EU Fördergeldern erreichtet. Auch wenn die Kosten im Vergleich zu anderen Freizeiteinrichtungen (Schwimmbad, Sporthalle) gering sind, so sind sie doch so hoch, das sie niemal in der Fläche verwirklicht werden können.
- So ein Angebot rechnet sich nur dann, wenn die Wege nicht überall anderst genauso attraktiv sind. Es lebt von der Einzigartikeit.

So konnten wir als Resümee ziehen: Egal ob Bikerpark, Trailcenter, CC Strecke Dirtspot etc. Solche Angebote sind grundsätzlich zu begrüßen um Mountainbikern ein besonderes Erlebnis zu schaffen oder um Nischen abzudecken. Solche Angebote dürfen aber nicht als Argument herhalten, das allgemeine Betretungsrecht einzuschränken. Den diese Angebote können niemals in der Fläche die Bedürfnisse des Mountainbikers befriedigen.

- Dazu kommt. Im Schwarzwald wird es nicht möglich sein extra Strecken zu bauen. Dazu ist die Landschaft zu dicht besiedelt usw. Die angedachten schmalen Wege werden zwar weniger als 2 Meter breit sein. Das diese aber für das MTB fahren besonders attraktiv sind, ist damit noch nicht automatisch gesagt.


----------



## client (20. Mai 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Doch, damit hätten wir ein Problem. Wir können mit dem Bike überall fahren, haben einen extrem großen Aktionsradius, sehen Landschaften  innerhalb eines Tages, die man zu Fuß nie erreichen könnte. Und das ist für mich und sicher für die meisten von uns das, was den Reiz am Biken ausmacht. Überall hinzukommen, jeden Winkel der Heimat zu entdecken.
> Seit ich mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs bin, habe ich wunderschöne Fleckchen Erde entdecken können.
> Wir wollen unsere Freizeit doch in der Natur genießen, auf den Wegen die schon da sind, umweltfreundlich von zu Hause aus. Man kann uns doch nicht mit Sportplätzen ausstatten wie Fußballvereine.
> Wir wollen doch nicht in kleine Bikeparks/Trailcenter eingesperrt werden.
> ...


Ich kann Dir nur auf ganzer Linie zustimmen!

Ich gehe nicht in den Zoo und ich brauche auch keine vorausgewählten und schlimmstenfalls noch mit Zäunen getrennte Wege zum Biken, wobei ich nichts gegen Bikeparks habe.
Ich setze mich erst überhaupt nicht auf den Bikesattel, wenn nicht wenigstens mehr als 30km abwechslungsreiche Strecken auf schmalen Waldwegen zu erwarten sind.

Das Problem das zu einer 2m Regel und deren Bestand führt, kann primär nur in der massenhaften Unwissenheit der politisch Verantwortlichen liegen. Wer vom Landes- oder Bundesparlament radelt mit dem MTB  im Jahr mehr als 3000 km im Gelände?
Und solange wir den Bikesport nicht ausreichend erklären können, solange werden die Unwissenden uns nur auf der Basis ihrer eigenen, begrenzten Lebenserfahrungen bewerten. Und damit sind wir zwangsläufig in einer Position, die Bestens zur Aufrechterhaltung eigener Feindbilder taugt!


----------



## franzam (20. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> .... Die Dame aus dem Ministerium arbeitet selbst in ihrer Freizeit selbstlos und aufopferungsvoll für ihren Chef.
> 
> ...


Für?  Anscheinend macht Macht doch sexy..

Sorry, aber den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (21. Mai 2014)

Kleine Richtigstellung zur Begründung der Petition/Kampagne: Das Handbuch erschien erst als die Petition schon durch war, hat sie also nicht verursacht.
Und warum überhaupt so kompliziert?
Die 2mR bzw. die ihr vorgelagerte Diskussion Anfang der 90er war schließlich der Gründungsanlaß für die DIMB. In Freiburg.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2014)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Kleine Richtigstellung zur Begründung der Petition/Kampagne: Das Handbuch erschien erst als die Petition schon durch war, hat sie also nicht verursacht.



Nö!  Sie haben es zwar erst nach Ende der Petition veröffentlicht, aber an dem Handbuch haben sie schon 2-3 Jahre lang rumgemacht und das war (uns) auch bekannt. Nicht zuletzt, weil die DIMB bei der Mitarbeit an dem Buch immer wieder ausgeladen wurde, weil wir uns nicht von vornherein bereit erklärt haben, die 2-Meter-Regel als gegeben zu akzeptieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (21. Mai 2014)

So wird jetzt immerhin mal euer Ärger auf das Teil verständlich.


----------



## Carsten (21. Mai 2014)

nur mal als Vergleich: in Bundesländern ohne den Fehler im Gesetz wird auf einem ganz anderen Niveau diskutiert:

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...ainbiker100_size-L.html?autostart=true#banner

-man erkennt Biken als legitimen Breitensport an
-man erkennt, dass es begründeten und berechtigten Bedarf an attraktiven und legalen Strecken gibt
-eine Antwort auf das Vorhandensein eines illegalen Trails ist nicht diesen zu zerstören, sondern ein legales Angebot zu befürworten

...man stelle sich mal den gleichen Film in BW vor. Sa würde man Nagelbretter und Drahtseile als legitimes Mittel gegen kriminelle Biker womöglich sogar begrüßen, Biker gänzlich aus dem Wald aussperren wollen und Jugendliche lieber bei Mc Kotz und vor der Glotze brav konsumieren, verblöden und verfetten sehen!


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2014)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> So wird jetzt immerhin mal euer Ärger auf das Teil verständlich.



Das Handbuch selbst liefert dafür in der Sache schon genug Gründe, auch ohne die Vorgeschichte.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das Handbuch selbst liefert dafür in der Sache schon genug Gründe, auch ohne die Vorgeschichte.




Konkret meine ich damit:
- Manifestierung der 2-Meter-Regel, indem man die Freigaben zur Ausnahme macht (Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel)
- unglaublich aufwendiges, langwieriges, teures und damit am Ende unrealistisches Verfahren
- das Handbuch hat bereits in der Erstellung viel Geld und Zeit gekostet
- das Verfahren führt vielleicht zur Freigabe von <2-Meter-Wegen, aber nicht unbedingt zu attraktiven MTB-Routen (eingebaute Interessen-Konflikte im Freigabeverfahren)
- noch mehr Schilder im Wald
- die 10% beziehen sich nur auf das bestehende MTB-Wegenetz, tatsächlich würden weniger als 1% der Wege freigegeben
- positive Effekte wenn dann nur für den Tourismus, nicht für die einheimischen Biker
- Biker
- den Erstellern des Konzepts wurde es erlaubt, ein für sie langfristig lukratives Modell zu entwickeln (Ersteller des Handbuchs profitiert von Folge-Aufträgen)
- hinzu kommen noch ein paar methodische und wissenschaftliche Fehler
- dass die Biker nicht einbezogen wurden, ist dann nur die Krönung und Indiz dafür, dass an einer echten Lösung gar kein Intersse bestand

-> die einfachere, effizientere, effektivere und günstigere Lösung selbst für den Tourismus wäre die Aufhebung der 2-Meter-Regel; in das freigegebene Wegenetz integrierte, attraktive Ausweich-Routen an Brennpunkten und als Touristen-Attraktion; gezielte, aber dann auch wirksamere Sperrungen nur in begründeten Ausnahmen

Eine detaillierte Kritik zum Handbuch injkl. Pro&Contra gibt es hier: 
Paradies oder Sperrgebiet ?

Aber damit müssen wir uns jetzt nicht weiter beschäftigen, denn das Handbuch wird nicht zuletzt aufgrund unserer Aufklärungsarbeit mittlerweile auch von den Parteien kritisch gesehen, die es eigentlich mit umsetzen sollten (z.B. Schwarzwaldverein).


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. Mai 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> nur mal als Vergleich: in Bundesländern ohne den Fehler im Gesetz wird auf einem ganz anderen Niveau diskutiert:
> 
> http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...ainbiker100_size-L.html?autostart=true#banner



Ein echt schöner Bericht. 
Sowas kann man sich wirklich mal anschauen. Warum geht sowas nicht in Ba-Wü???


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2014)

Jetzt online: BR Fernsehbeitrag über Trailscout-Ausbildung:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/550548335066814

oder direkt hier
http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/bergauf-bergab/bergauf-bergab-136.html


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Mai 2014)

"...halten wir an oder steigen ab wenn Wanderer kommen."

Meine Erfahrung (Bayern): auf schmalen Wegen wie Trails werden die "Konflikte" weniger, je technischer der Weg ist. 

Auf breiten Wegen laufen in der Haupt-Ferienzeit die Ötzi-Wanderer (erkennbar -wie Ötzi- an Sandalen. Nur statt Stroh jetzt mit Socken!) nebeneinander, versperren den Weg und führen sich auf. Auch -selbst erlebt- wenn man absteigt und schiebt. 

Die gern propagierte gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist nicht ausschließlich die Aufgabe der Biker.

Ich hoffe und wünsche für die BaWü-Biker das die 2-Meter Regelung abgeschafft wird und nicht durch das Faß, welches die DIMB hier aufgemacht hat so in den Fokus geraten ist, das ihr in Zukunft verstärkt mit Kontrollen zu rechnen habt.


----------



## Athabaske (21. Mai 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...Auf breiten Wegen laufen in der Haupt-Ferienzeit die Ötzi-Wanderer (erkennbar -wie Ötzi- an Sandalen. Nur statt Stroh jetzt mit Socken!) nebeneinander, versperren den Weg und führen sich auf. Auch -selbst erlebt- wenn man absteigt und schiebt...


...schlimm! Vermutlich sammt und sonders mit Sandalen der Marke Birkenstock, Antiatomkraftsticker auf dem Kanken-Rucksack und Sonnenkreise tanzend. Schlimm!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Mai 2014)

Na, wenn das aus meinem Post alles ist, was ankommt...

*dieaugenverleier


----------



## Athabaske (21. Mai 2014)

...nicht alles was witzig gemeint ist, wird als witzig erkannt - Entschuldige, aber ich konnte nicht anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Na, wenn das aus meinem Post alles ist, was ankommt...
> 
> *dieaugenverleier



Hey Robert,

kannst die Augen wieder gerade stellen, Dein Beitrag ist durchaus angekommen:



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung (Bayern): auf schmalen Wegen wie Trails werden die "Konflikte" weniger, je technischer der Weg ist.
> 
> Auf breiten Wegen laufen in der Haupt-Ferienzeit die Ötzi-Wanderer (erkennbar -wie Ötzi- an Sandalen. Nur statt Stroh jetzt mit Socken!) nebeneinander, versperren den Weg und führen sich auf. Auch -selbst erlebt- wenn man absteigt und schiebt.



Das deckt sich mit den Erfahrungen in Baden-Württemberg: 
- schmale Wege konfliktfrei, weil Rücksichtnahme selbstverständlich (liegt an der Wegbreite und an dem Typus von Leuten, die auf diesen Wegen unterwegs sind (Radfahrer UND Fußgänger))
- breite Wege eher mal konflikt-trächtig (dito)



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die gern propagierte gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist nicht ausschließlich die Aufgabe der Biker.



Richtig und funktioniert in der Praxis in 95% bereits bestens.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich hoffe und wünsche für die BaWü-Biker das die 2-Meter Regelung abgeschafft wird und nicht durch das Faß, welches die DIMB hier aufgemacht hat so in den Fokus geraten ist, das ihr in Zukunft verstärkt mit Kontrollen zu rechnen habt.



Danke für die guten Wünsche! Bisher gibt es aus meiner Erfahrung und was ich so höre keine Verschlimmerung der Situation und schon gar nicht verstärkte Kontrollen.

Zum Thema "Faß aufmachen" gerne noch mal den Post oben lesen:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> (...)
> der Anstoß für die Kampagne samt Petition kam im Grunde von außen:
> 1) der Bürgerentscheid gegen die Trainingsstrecke am Geißberg/UltraBike
> 2) das Anpreisen des Schwarzwald als Singletrail-Paradies seitens des Schwarzwald Tourismus
> ...


----------



## Athabaske (21. Mai 2014)

Dem Argument, hätte man mal besser nicht am Landeswaldgesetzt gerührt, dann wäre heute noch alles besser oder zumindest nicht schlechter geworden. Dem, begegne ich auch sehr oft.

Mal ganz abgesehen vom konkreten Fall und den Motivationen das Waldgesetzt (zugegebenerweise sehr sehr verspätet) anzugehen, ist es für mich sehr stark auch eine prinzipielle Sache. Ungerechtigkeiten verjähren sich nicht, auch wenn sich alle damit arrangiert haben, bleibt eine ungerechte Regelung ungerecht. Viele Mountainbiker argumentieren, es sei doch faktisch geduldet auf schmalen Wegen zu fahren und von daher fast schon erlaubt. Umgekehrt ist die 2 Meter-Regelung von den Mountainbikern geduldet und damit fast schon wieder gerecht? Ob man sich daran hält oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Auch das Argument, Leute es gibt viel wichtigere Themen, fällt dann oft. Ja, stimmt, es gibt wesentlich größere Ungerechtigkeiten im tagtäglichen Leben. Aber wird eine Ungerechtigkeit weniger ungerecht, weil es auch größere Ungerechtigkeiten gibt? Oder wie unser Vizekanzler gestern in Stuttgart meinte, Leute warum stört Ihr Euch an den Verwüstungen in Stuttgart, an einem weiteren unbeherrschbaren Großprojekt und demonstriert gegen S21, wenn gleichzeitig die Menschen in der Ukraine um ganz andere Dinge kämpfen? Das heißt dann doch, solange ich einen Fall finde, der schlimmer, ungerechter und unmenschlicher ist, als meiner, solange halte ich stille und warte ab? Ein seltsames Demokratieverständnis hat der Hr. Gabriel da geäußert. Ich hätte ihn ja gerne gefragt, weshalb der Bundestag überhaupt noch Gesetze berät und verabschiedet, solange es auch nur noch einen Krieg auf der Welt geführt wird?


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> (...) Mal ganz abgesehen vom konkreten Fall und den Motivationen das Waldgesetzt (zugegebenerweise sehr sehr verspätet) anzugehen (...)



Es wurde in den 18 Jahren immer wieder versucht, die Regel abzuschaffen. Wir waren nur noch nie so nah dran, dass es auch klappen könnte. Wir waren vielleicht auch noch nie so viele wie heute und wir waren sicherlich noch nie so gut vernetzt wie heute. Die sozialen Netzwerke ermöglichen es jetzt eben, auch Individualsportler zu vernetzen und ihnen eine Stimme zu geben.

Nutzen wir die Chance!


----------



## Athabaske (21. Mai 2014)

...den Hinweis auf das verspätete Angehen einer Kampagne gegen die 2 Meter-Regelung, war nicht als Kritik gemeint.

Aber das ist ein weiteres Argument, das man oft hört, warum erst jetzt? Hättet Ihr Euch doch gleich gewehrt!


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Mai 2014)

Hier gibt es ein Voting über das bevorzugte Bikerevier. Wäre schön wenn Ihr da mitmachen würdet.
http://community.ispo.com/welches-m...ting-ansehen/46f53370b7a99bf67578ba23b7862217
Die ISPO ist im Bereich der Sportrends ein wichtiger Meinungsbildner.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hier gibt es ein Voting über das bevorzugte Bikerevier. Wäre schön wenn Ihr da mitmachen würdet.
> http://community.ispo.com/welches-m...ting-ansehen/46f53370b7a99bf67578ba23b7862217
> Die ISPO ist im Bereich der Sportrends ein wichtiger Meinungsbildner.




Und hier der Facebook-Post auf Open Trails dazu:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/550629351725379 

-> Wo gibt es die besten Trails? 
-> Wo fühlt man sich als Biker willkommen?


----------



## mw.dd (21. Mai 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hier gibt es ein Voting über das bevorzugte Bikerevier. Wäre schön wenn Ihr da mitmachen würdet.
> http://community.ispo.com/welches-m...ting-ansehen/46f53370b7a99bf67578ba23b7862217
> Die ISPO ist im Bereich der Sportrends ein wichtiger Meinungsbildner.



Ich hatte es schon vor einer Weile entdeckt, fand die Umfrage aber so schwachsinnig, das ich die für einen schlechten Witz hielt... Welche Matschbirne hat sich die Fragestellung ausgedacht und vor allem die zur Auswahl stehenden Kandidaten ausgesucht? Hat schon mal jemand vom "Bikerevier Nahetal" gehört und auch noch eine Idee, wie und auf welcher Grundage man das mit dem "Bikerevier Hessen" vergleichen soll? Wo sind Harz, Sauerland, Fränkische Schweiz, Fichtelgebirge, Zittauer Gebirge usw. usf.?

Na, immerhin werden die Klickzahlen jetzt steigen...


----------



## trail_desire (22. Mai 2014)

Heute entdeckt.....Wahlplakat zur Kommunalwahl. Jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum sich die Grünen so gegen die Abschaffung der 2-Meter wehren.....offensichtlich wollen sie die Radler lieber auf die Schiene bringen.....ich werd mich da nicht daran halten....hab ja keinen grünen Sattel und auch nicht die grüne Lampe


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Mai 2014)

Nino Schurter: "Ob Biketrail oder Wanderweg, er muss geteilt werden. Verbote bringen nur Ärger!"
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/551317268323254

Liken, teilen, weitersagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (23. Mai 2014)

Vorankündigung: Gemütliches Treffen nach der Anhörung 

Am 4.6.2014 ab 18:00 Uhr 
Im Jugendhaus Weilimdorf / Stuttgart

Wir würden uns über zahlreiche Besucher freuen. Es werden viele Aktive der DIMB Projektgruppe "Weg mit der 2 Meter Regel" vor Ort sein. 

Haltet euch den Abend für uns frei. Weitere Informationen hier in Kürze.

PS. Das Jugendhaus Weilimdorf eröffnet morgen seinen Pumptrack
https://www.facebook.com/events/1448069392100425/


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> http://www.bo.de/nachrichten/nachrichten-regional/auf-singletrails-durch-den-wald
> 
> 
> "Die Mountainbiker jubeln über die Wende im Schwarzwald. Sie sehen einen Durchbruch. »Das ist ein guter Anfang«, lobte der ehemalige Skirennläufer Egon Hirt, der in Titisee-Neustadt ein Sportfachgeschäft auch für Mountainbiker und einen Verleihservice für Elektrobikes betreibt, »solche Angebote sprechen die ambitioniert radelnden Gruppen an, die das Geld in die Kasse der Tourismusbranche bringen.«"


Kann sich noch jemand an den Kommentar von Herr Hirt erinnern? Zufällig die dahinter steckende Seilschaft gefunden.

_Wichtige Leitprojekte sind für de*n Sportprofessor Roth *beispielsweise eine Nordic-Schule, ein Service- und Test-Center sowie Unterkünfte für Trainingsgruppen und Schulklassen. Schaltzentrale für das „Schwarzwald-Nordic-Center Notschrei“ müsse dabei ein attraktives, ganzjährig geöffnetes Loipenhaus mit Geschäftsstelle und Bauerncafe sein................
Und auch beim zweiten Leitprojekt, einer „Nordic-Service-Station“, * präsentierte der Sportprofessor die personelle Lösung mit: Egon Hirt vom „Intersport Ski-Hirt“ aus Titisee-Neustadt*. Der im Sommer- wie Wintersport-Services und -Verleih erfahrende Sportartikelhändler baut derzeit bereits an das Loipenhaus aus eigener Tasche ein für das Service- und Testcenter funktionales Gebäude an, das er ab der Wintersaison ganzjährig auf eigene Rechnung betreiben will. _

http://www.freiburg-schwarzwald.de/blog/notschrei-zu-nordischem-ganzjahreszentrum-ausbauen/

.


----------



## HelmutK (23. Mai 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Heute entdeckt.....Wahlplakat zur Kommunalwahl. Jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum sich die Grünen so gegen die Abschaffung der 2-Meter wehren.....offensichtlich wollen sie die Radler lieber auf die Schiene bringen.....ich werd mich da nicht daran halten....hab ja keinen grünen Sattel und auch nicht die grüne Lampe
> Anhang anzeigen 294787



Das geht ja wohl gar nicht - jetzt bewerben die Grünen auch noch das Befahren von Schienentrassen, deren Normalspur bekanntlich ein Nennmaß von 1435 Millimetern hat (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normalspur), so dass ein Befahren gegen die 2-Meter-Regel verstoßen würde  Darauf fallen wir aber nicht herein


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Mai 2014)

.


HelmutK schrieb:


> Das geht ja wohl gar nicht - jetzt bewerben die Grünen auch noch das Befahren von Schienentrassen, deren Normalspur bekanntlich ein Nennmaß von 1435 Millimetern hat (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normalspur), so dass ein Befahren gegen die 2-Meter-Regel verstoßen würde  Darauf fallen wir aber nicht herein



Wieso? Das sind doch beste Absichten! Nachdem wir den 10%-Kompromiss verschmäht haben, hat sich Bonde was Neues einfallen lassen. Und er hat endlich zugehört: 1) die Biker wollen schmale Wege, breiter als 2m scheint nicht akzeptabel 2) Forstautobahnen sind langweilig, zu eben, keine Wurzeln und 3) die Biker wollen von der Haustür aus losfahren können.

Also hat er nach besten Wissen und Gewissen ein attraktives, aber von den Wanderern getrenntes, Wegenetz gesucht und er ist fündig geworden: 3.900km feinste Single(t)rails, durchgehender Wurzelteppich, für fast jeden Biker im Ländle von zu Hause aus gut erreichbar.

Was will man mehr?


----------



## /dev/random (24. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Was will man mehr?


Keine Züge auf den Schienen?

SCNR


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Mai 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Keine Züge auf den Schienen?
> 
> SCNR




Stimmt! Da war was! Vielleicht ist es doch eine Falle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (24. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> .
> 
> Was will man mehr?



Jawohl, die Bahn verbieten....die (T)rails den Bikern überlassen. Das leidige Thema Stuttgart 21 hätte dann auch einen Sinn. Dort könnte dann zukünftig das Bikefestival  stattfinden. Den Weg dahin fände dann Jeder, weil alle (T)rails dort zusammenkommen


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Mai 2014)

Open Trails fängt früh an: 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/554260044695643

Denn wir fordern nicht nur "unsere gutes Recht", wir tun auch was dafür.
Das wissen leider die wenigsten. Daher bitte liken und teilen!


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Mai 2014)

In dem Beitrag von Herrn Pix wird eigentlich nichts Neues gesagt. Aber unterschwellig wird schon wieder die Lösung "10% Kompromiss" verkauft.

http://www.reinhold-pix.de/tourismus/mountainbiking-im-wald-baden-wuerttembergs


----------



## HelmutK (27. Mai 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> In dem Beitrag von Herrn Pix wird eigentlich nichts Neues gesagt. Aber unterschwellig wird schon wieder die Lösung "10% Kompromiss" verkauft.
> 
> http://www.reinhold-pix.de/tourismus/mountainbiking-im-wald-baden-wuerttembergs




Und das Ganze dann auch noch unter dem Titel "Gemeinsam mit allen Beteiligten erarbeiten wir Lösungswege" - die Wirklichkeit sieht ja wohl anders aus

"Da werden Verbände, die die Interessen von Radfahrern und Mountainbikern vertreten und unbequeme Fragen stellen, bei Gesprächen erst gar nicht berücksichtigt. So geschehen gerade kürzlich bei der Erstellung eines "Konsenspapiers" zum Mountainbiken im Schwarzwald. Auf die Einbeziehung von ADFC, BDR und DIMB hat man schlicht verzichtet; so viel zum Thema "Konsens"! Da gibt es Arbeitspapiere zum Thema "Betretensrecht - Nutzungskonflikte und Steuerungsbedarf (http://forstbw.de/fileadmin/Website_downloads/Arbeitspapier_Betretensrecht.pdf), die von kleinen Zirkeln erarbeitet wurden; wir zitieren:

"Es besteht ein gemeinsames Interesse von Land, Kommunen und Privaten als Waldbesitzer, der Wanderverbände, der Städte und Gemeinden, welche die Freizeitnutzung der freien Landschaft für Ihre Bürgerinnen und Bürger und zur Förderung des Tourismus gestalten möchten, Problemfelder zu identifizieren, Nutzungskonflikte zu minimieren und Fehlentwicklungen zu korrigieren."

Fehlt da was? Wo steht da etwas von den Interessen der Radfahrer, der Mountainbiker, der Reiter, der Geocacher, etc. Haben Radfahrer, Mountainbiker, Reiter, Geocacher, etc. kein Recht, die Freizeitnutzung der freien Landschaft mit zu gestalten? Statt miteinander zu reden, bilden sich elitäre Kreise, reden über Radfahrer, Mountainbiker, Reiter, Geocacher, etc. und pflegen ihre Vorurteile über Radfahrer, Mountainbiker, Reiter, Geocacher, etc. und, wen mag es noch verwundern, machen sie zu Problemfeldern, Verursachern von Nutzungskonflikten und Fehlentwicklungen. Auch das hat etwas mit Willkür zu tun, wie folgendes Zitat zeigt:

*"*In einer gemeinsamen Arbeitsgruppe unter Beteiligung des Schwäbischen Albvereins, des Schwarzwaldvereins und des Odenwaldklubs für die Wanderverbände, des Gemeindetags für die Städte und Gemeinden, der Forstkammer für den Kommunal- und Privatwald, des MLR wurde deshalb eine Problemanalyse und Bewertung für die beteiligten Akteure erarbeitet.*"*

Fehlt da jemand? Warum hat man nicht die Verbände aller Akteure wie z. B. den ADFC, den BDR und die DIMB einbezogen. Da wird analysiert, problematisiert und bewertet, aber die Betroffenen hält man schön aussen vor. Da möchte man sich mit einem gerüttelten Maß an Sarkasmus ja fast schon eine förmliche Anklage vor einem Strafgericht wünschen, denn dort hat man wenigstens das Recht auf Gehör." http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldwegenutzung_im_Spannungsverhaltnis.pdf

Dass sich jetzt der Petitionsausschuss des Landtags mit der Thematik befasst, basiert schlicht auf der Tatsache, dass wir uns das nicht weiter haben gefallen lassen und mit der Unterstützung von über 58.000 Bürgern eine Petition eingereicht haben. Und wenn man sich die Presseerklärung von Herrn Pix genauer durchliest, dann wird auch deutlich, dass er und seine Partei weiter gegen Radfahren und Mountainbike im Wald im Wald sind und munter weiter an dem Märchen von den ach so bösen Mountainbikern, vor denen man Gott und die Welt schützen müsse, schreiben. Da reibt man sich verwundert die Augen und fragt sich, ob Herr Pix und andere in seiner Partei überhaupt zuhören und etwas verstanden haben oder einfach nur reflexhaft an ihrem verdrehten Weltbild und ihrem Leitbild des Verbietens festhalten? Andere sind da glücklicherweise schon weiter und haben letztes Jahr in Hessen ein Gesetz verabschiedet, das schlicht und einfach auf Rücksichtnahme setzt, wie folgendes Zitat aus der Gesetzesbegründung zeigt und beweist:

"*Der Gesetzentwurf stellt das Erfordernis der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme der Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher im Hinblick auf die verschiedenen Nutzungsarten sowie auf die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes in den Vordergrund. Für das Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen wird daher für Waldwege keine Wegebreitenregelung mit Meterangabe vorgesehen. Wesentlich ist, dass unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher - ob zu Fuß, mit dem Fahrrad oder zu Pferd - sich auf den Waldwegen so bewegen, dass durch umsichtiges Verhalten keine Gefahrensituationen entstehen.*"


----------



## TTT (27. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch nichts neues und ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass wir mit der Strategie allein auf die fehlerhaften Argumente hinzuweisen und für gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme zu plädieren erfolgreich sein werden. Nach wie vor haben die Politiker sich aus gutem Grund kein einziges mal auf die Frage der rechtlichen Grundlage für die Einschränkung von Bundesrecht auch vor dem Hintergrund der in der Verfassung geforderten Verhältnismäßigkeit eingelassen. Für mich ein sicheres Zeichen, dass es unseren Politikern am Hintern vorbeigeht für unsere Rechte ein zu treten oder sich selber an Gesetze zu halten.


----------



## client (27. Mai 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Das ist doch nichts neues und ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass wir mit der Strategie allein auf die fehlerhaften Argumente hinzuweisen und für gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme zu plädieren erfolgreich sein werden. Nach wie vor haben die Politiker sich aus gutem Grund kein einziges mal auf die Frage der rechtlichen Grundlage für die Einschränkung von Bundesrecht auch vor dem Hintergrund der in der Verfassung geforderten Verhältnismäßigkeit eingelassen. Für mich ein sicheres Zeichen, dass es unseren Politikern am Hintern vorbeigeht für unsere Rechte ein zu treten oder sich selber an Gesetze zu halten.


Genauso denke ich auch!
Was ist mit dem Thema Klage! Ist dieser Weg nicht möglich, nicht von uns gewollt oder fehlt es an Geld, um eine Klage einzureichen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Mai 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Das ist doch nichts neues und ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass wir mit der Strategie allein auf die fehlerhaften Argumente hinzuweisen und für gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme zu plädieren erfolgreich sein werden. Nach wie vor haben die Politiker sich aus gutem Grund kein einziges mal auf die Frage der rechtlichen Grundlage für die Einschränkung von Bundesrecht auch vor dem Hintergrund der in der Verfassung geforderten Verhältnismäßigkeit eingelassen. Für mich ein sicheres Zeichen, dass es unseren Politikern am Hintern vorbeigeht für unsere Rechte ein zu treten oder sich selber an Gesetze zu halten.


Dabei darf man aber beachten, dass der Angriff über § 14 Abs. 1 Bundeswaldgesetz ins Leere liefe.
Wenn man gut ist... und das sind wir, kann man allerdings die Verfassungswidrigkeit des § 37 Abs. 3 Satz 3 LWaldG, inkl. des zweiten Halbsatzes begründen.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Mai 2014)

client schrieb:


> Genauso denke ich auch!
> Was ist mit dem Thema Klage! Ist dieser Weg nicht möglich, nicht von uns gewollt oder fehlt es an Geld, um eine Klage einzureichen.



Eine Klage - selbst wenn sie erfolgreich sein könnte - wäre die ultima ratio und ist nicht im Sinne einer einvernehmlichen Lösung, einem rücksichtsvollen Miteinander und einem tragfähigem Frieden im Wald. Wir sind an einem guten Miteinander interessiert und nicht an einem eingeklagten Recht.

Wir sind doch nicht den langen Weg durch den politischen Prozess gegangen, um jetzt eine Woche vor der Anhörung über eine Klage nachzudenken, oder? Das können wir immer noch machen, wenn wir die Absage schriftlich haben.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2014)

Genau, wenn die Absage schriftlich vorliegt!
Das Problem mit "uns Bikern" haben doch eh nur die Politiker vor'm Schreibtisch!
Somit ist es doch eigentlich sch***egal, 'wie' das Gesetz 'weg' kommt.
Wenn es weg ist, herrscht Friede. Wie es letztendlich zum Frieden kam, interessiert später kein Schwein mehr....ok, Pix, Bonde, Kretschmann und Co. vielleicht schon...=> aber wen juckt das???


----------



## TTT (27. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Eine Klage - selbst wenn sie erfolgreich sein könnte - wäre die ultima rato und ist nicht im Sinne einer einvernehmlichen Lösung, einem rücksichtsvollen Miteinander und einem tragfähigem Frieden im Wald. Wir sind an einem guten Miteinander interessiert und nicht an einem eingeklagten Recht.
> 
> Wir sind doch nicht den langen Weg durch den politischen Prozess gegangen, um jetzt eine Woche vor der Anhörung über eine Klage nachzudenken, oder? Das können wir immer noch machen, wenn wir die Absage schriftlich haben.


Das ist sicher alles richtig!

Mir kommt nur in unserer Argumentation zu kurz, das es eigentlich keine Abwägung von Interessen sein kann oder ein demokratisches Kräfteverhältnis, ob Bundesrecht und Verfassung eingehalten werden.

Wenn in den Hinterzimmern von Lobbyisten (uns eingeschlossen) ausgehandelt wird, wer in unserem Land seine Grundrechte in Anspruch nehmen darf, von den verantwortlichen Politikern nicht einmal der Versuch gemacht wird, ihrem Handeln den Anschein zu geben, Gesetz und Verfassung wären Grundlage ihres Handelns, dann will ich das als Bürger auch so rüber bringen. Dass die DIMB nicht so argumentiert, ist in Ordnung. Als Bürger, dessen Leben zunehmend durch die Ränkespiele der Lobbyisten bestimmt wird, wäre mir eine Klage lieber!

Es ist die Ohnmacht des Bürgers auch durch Wahlen zunehmend nichts mehr beeinflussen zu können, die micht wütend macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (27. Mai 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Es ist die Ohnmacht des Bürgers auch durch Wahlen zunehmend nichts mehr beeinflussen zu können, die micht wütend macht!



Das mact nicht nur dich wütend.... ich seh das so wie du


----------



## client (27. Mai 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Das ist sicher alles richtig!
> 
> Mir kommt nur in unserer Argumentation zu kurz, das es eigentlich keine Abwägung von Interessen sein kann oder ein demokratisches Kräfteverhältnis, ob Bundesrecht und Verfassung eingehalten werden.
> 
> ...


Wenn Grundrechte massiv verletzt werden, dann ist eine Klage berechtigt und angemessen.
Man sieht es ja an dem Thema 2m Regel. Jahre vergehen und das Unrecht besteht noch immer. Der normal Bürger hat überhaupt kein Gefühl mehr für ein Unrecht, geschweige, dass er dagegen vorgeht.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Mai 2014)

Wir sind nicht allein und haben viele Mitleser. Hier aber auch auf Facebook: 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/555358017919179


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Mai 2014)

Erstaunlich lesenswerter und differenzierter Artikel in einer ganz normalen Tageszeitung aus der Schweiz:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails?fref=photo

(Bitte mal laut geben, ob die Nicht-Facebookler diesen Facebook-Beitrag samt Link zu dem Zeitungsartikel sehen können. Falls nicht, kann ich auch den direkten Link zum Artikel dazu packen. Falls doch, wäre es mir für die Reichweite auf Facebook lieber, wenn alle über Facebook gehen. Hört sich vielleicht komisch an, ist aber so.)


----------



## Hufi (29. Mai 2014)

Funktioniert allerdings muss man 3x auf den weiterführenden Link klicken. 
Da ist die Frage ob das alle machen. 
Zum Inhalt, finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. Mai 2014)

04 JUNI 2014 18:00 - 22:00 Uhr
Treffen nach der Anhörung

Wie bereits vorangekündigt, wollen wir im Anschluss an die Anhörung ein Treffen veranstalten. Es werden viele Aktive der "Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel"-Projektgruppe vor Ort sein. Eine gute Gelegenheit, sich einmal persönlich kennen zu lernen.

Der neue Pumptrack am Jugendhaus steht zur Benutzung offen. Es können auch Räder für den Pumptrack geliehen werden. Bitte eigenen Helm mitbringen.

Wir würden euch bitten, wenn möglich, eure Teilnahme auf Facebook einzutragen. Das würde uns einen Anhaltspunkt geben, wieviele Leute kommen werden.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1423355767938696/
(Wer keinen FB Account hat kann auch hier in diesem Post ein "gefällt mir" geben)

Essen:
Ein Grill wird aufgestellt. Essen, Grillsachen, Teller und Besteck bitte selbst mitbringen. Wer möchte kann einen Salat für das allgemeine Buffet spenden.

Getränke:
Bitte beim Jugendhaus kaufen

Ort:
Jugendhaus Weilimdorf
Solitudestraße 129
70499 Stuttgart
http://www.jh-weilimdorf.de/

Termin:
4. Juni 2014
18:00 bis 22:00 Uhr

Bitte mit Fahrrad oder ÖPNV anreisen, da direkt beim Jugendhaus nur begrenzt Parkplätze zur Verfügung stehen. S-Bahn Haltestelle Wolfbusch.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Juni 2014)

Update vor der Anhörung:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/558798587575122


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Juni 2014)

Wir sind nicht allein: Europas Biker schauen auf BaWü 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/558838797571101

Wissenschaftsministerin Theresia Bauer legt nach 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/558881734233474


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juni 2014)

*Heute ab 14.30 Livestream von der Anhörung*

Die Anhörung zur 2-Meter-Regel im Landtag von Baden-Württemberg wird heute ab 14.30h auch als Livestream direkt auf der Startseite der Landtags-Homepage übertragen: http://www.landtag-bw.de/

Für die, die den Livestream nicht verfolgen können: das Ganze wird später auch in der Mediathek zu finden sein.
http://landtag-bw.de/cms/sites/LTBW/home/mediathek/videos.html

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung: dass wir Biker heute im Landtag - vertreten durch den BRV, WRSV, ADFC und die DIMB - angehört werden, ist das Ergebnis der Petition zu Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel vom letzten Jahr, bei der mehr als 58.000 unterschrieben haben.

Die Anhörung ist ein wichtiger Meilenstein, um den Interessen der Biker mehr Gehör zu verschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (4. Juni 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Anhörung zur 2-Meter-Regel im Landtag von Baden-Württemberg wird heute ab 14.30h auch als Livestream direkt auf der Startseite der Landtags-Homepage übertragen: www.landtag-bw.de...



Der Link ist falsch, führt zu Facebook...


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juni 2014)

Danke,

Es lag daran das ich es aus FB rauskopiert hatte. Ich habe es jetzt aber geändert.

Bin mit Tilman gerade in Stuttgart ...


----------



## mw.dd (4. Juni 2014)

Das Jagdverband, Waldbesitzer und Kommunen sich nicht entblöden, den gleichen Unsinn wie sonst nochmal zu wiederholen, damit war zu rechnen. Aber was für einen Unsinn hat der Herr Schraml da erzählt? Glaubt der seiner eigenen Studie nicht? Und was soll der Quatsch, den der Herr Hotz da von sich gegeben hat? "40% durch 10%" oder was? Klar sind die 10% nicht in Stein gemeißelt, vielleicht werden es ja auch nur 3... Unglaublich.


----------



## Stefan1893 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass es eher schlimmer wird. "Da werden sich bestimmte Politiker jetzt denken, was es gibt tausende Ordnungswidrigkeiten pro Tag und fast keine Bußgeldbescheide? Dies muss man schleunigst ändern"


----------



## Fortis76 (4. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe mir diese Anhörung angetan.
Es wird sich nichts ändern, dass um was es eigentlich geht kam überhaupt nicht zur Sprache. Alle Contra-Punkte wurde in keinster Weise durch Belege untermauert, nur (oftmals falsche) Behauptungen.
Die Fragesteller waren wohl die, die dem Ausschuss angehören, waren selbst mit so einem einfachen Thema völlig überfordert.
Da wird einem klar, warum von Seiten der Politik nur noch Dünschiss rauskommt, sehr erschreckend.
Es bleibt dabei wir haben keine Lobby.


----------



## trail_desire (4. Juni 2014)

Wo kann man sich das nachträglich anhören? Im Video der Mediathek des Landtages hab ich nix zur 2-Meter Regel gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (4. Juni 2014)

@ Fortis 76: Yep, die völlige Ahnungslosigkeit der Ausschussmitglieder hat mich auch entsetzt.


----------



## Fortis76 (4. Juni 2014)

@ trail _desire
Tu dir das lieber nicht an, es lohnt nicht, es verdirbt dir nur den Tag.


----------



## kopfkissen (4. Juni 2014)

schließ mich der frage von trail_desire an, gibts da ne möglichkeit sich das anzuhören? der Beitrag in der Mediathek hört nach topic 4 auf...


----------



## TTT (4. Juni 2014)

In der Mediathek auf "Videos" gehen und dort die Auswahl "Petitionsausschuss" anwählen. Dann erscheint zwar bisher nichts, ich nehme aber an, dass es dann bald online gestellt wird...Hoffentlich!
http://landtag-bw.de/cms/sites/LTBW...category=6c31a2f3-004a-43da-8033-3c54980cd8f7


----------



## TTT (4. Juni 2014)

Bericht zur Anhörung:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-gehoert-entscheidung-im-herbst.1147524.2.htm


----------



## Redshred (4. Juni 2014)

Petition gegen Waldweg-Paragraf
Die Mountainbiker müssen sich noch gedulden

http://m.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inh...den.678620d0-d491-4f1b-bb72-79ded3e9d131.html


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juni 2014)

Stefan1893 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass es eher schlimmer wird. "Da werden sich bestimmte Politiker jetzt denken, was es gibt tausende Ordnungswidrigkeiten pro Tag und fast keine Bußgeldbescheide? Dies muss man schleunigst ändern"



WENN sich in der Richtung was ändern würde, wäre die 2-Meter-Regel ganz schnell vom Tisch, denn WENN man tatsächlich in der Praxis das Radfahren auf schmalen Wegen ahnden würde, wäre der Aufschrei der Biker landesweit so laut und gäbe es so viel Ärger, dass die Politik uns nicht länger hinhalten und auch nicht mit dem 10%-Quatsch abspeisen könnte. DANN würde sich sicherlich ganz schnell was ändern!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juni 2014)

Hier noch der Bericht von der Anhörung als Facebook Beitrag:
www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/559649637490017

Auch für hier gilt: selbst wenn es hier in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten etwas ruhiger werden sollte, bitte weiter die Augen aufhalten und relevante Artikel, Leserbriefe und sonstige Ereignisse hier posten und verlinken.

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juni 2014)

Hier unsere Stellungnahmen, welche wir im Vorfeld auch schriftlich an den Ausschuss übergeben haben

Anhörung Stellungnahme 4.6.14 Kurzfassung
Anhörung Stellungnahme 4.6.14 Langfassung


----------



## Redshred (5. Juni 2014)

* Radfahrer sehen sich zu Unrecht an den Pranger gestellt *
* Zwei-Meter-Regel bleibt strittig *

http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/sudwest/zwei-meter-regel-bleibt-strittig-1.1733596


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juni 2014)

Bericht aus der Südwestpresse.
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/suedwestumschau/Suche-nach-richtigem-Weg;art4319,2639627


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2014)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Artikel von Redshread:

""Die Zwei-Meter-Regel hat sich bewährt. Sie ist pragmatisch, praktisch und gut", hält er den Verbänden entgegen. Ähnlich sieht es Hans Martin Stübler, Vizepräsident des Schwarzwaldvereins: "Mehr als 50 Prozent der Deutschen wandern regelmäßig. Sie müssen geschützt werden." Laut Erhard Jauch, Hauptgeschäftsführer des Landesjagdverbands, würde eine weitere Öffnung des Waldes für Mountainbiker die Natur bedrohen. Innerhalb der grün-roten Landesregierung haben sich Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde und Verkehrsminister Winfried Hermann (Grüne) auf eine Beibehaltung der Zwei-Meter-Regel verständigt."


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ""Die Zwei-Meter-Regel hat sich bewährt. Sie ist pragmatisch, praktisch und gut", hält er den Verbänden entgegen. Ähnlich sieht es Hans Martin Stübler, Vizepräsident des Schwarzwaldvereins: "Mehr als 50 Prozent der Deutschen wandern regelmäßig. Sie müssen geschützt werden." Laut Erhard Jauch, Hauptgeschäftsführer des Landesjagdverbands, würde eine weitere Öffnung des Waldes für Mountainbiker die Natur bedrohen. Innerhalb der grün-roten Landesregierung haben sich Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde und Verkehrsminister Winfried Hermann (Grüne) auf eine Beibehaltung der Zwei-Meter-Regel verständigt."



Ja, es waren die alten Argumente die ausgegraben wurden. Sogar die tödlichen Unfälle wurden wieder angeführt. Es war schon unglaublich wie gestern einfach "Meinungen" vorgetragen wurden ohne diese näher zu belegen.

Bleibt abzuwarten ob sich das Parlament von den rethorischen Sprüchen der Gegner beeindrucken läst oder ob es unsere durch Fakten unterlegten Argumente berücksichtigt.


----------



## sipaq (5. Juni 2014)

Ich teile Eure negative Einschätzung hinsichtlich der Anhörung nicht.

Mal ehrlich, wer von Euch hat denn ernsthaft erwartet, dass die Jäger und Wanderer jetzt urplötzlich auf unsere Linie einschwenken. Hier geht es um knallharte Interessenpolitik. Die Jäger/Wanderer nehmen das so wahr, als würden wir Ihnen was wegnehmen, auch wenn das natürlich Quatsch ist.

Fakt ist aber, dass wir massiv in die Öffentlichkeit getreten sind. Man nimmt uns jetzt wahr und man nimmt uns mittlerweile auch Ernst. Deutschlandweit wird Strecke um Strecke (sei es Flowtrail oder DH-Strecke) legalisiert oder neu angelegt. Da ist eine ganz neue Dynamik drin. Das alles liegt unter anderem daran, dass wir mittlerweile besser organisiert sind. Die Diskussionen um das Waldgesetz in BaWü und vorher in Hessen haben zu einer Professionalisierung unserer Lobbyarbeit geführt und zu vielen neuen DIMB-Mitgliedern. Auch die radsportübergreifende Zusammenarbeit in BaWü hätte es in dieser Form vor 5-10 Jahren so nicht gegeben.

Aus meiner Sicht wird die 2m-Regel fallen. Das ist nur noch eine Frage des wann, nicht des ob.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juni 2014)

Hier tut Kommentar not:
https://www.facebook.com/stuttgarterzeitung?fref=nf


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juni 2014)

Anhörung ist jetzt in der Mediathek verfügbar.
http://landtag-bw.de/cms/sites/LTBW/home/mediathek/videos.html


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juni 2014)

Und Stuttgarter Nachrichten
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ald.8fb99259-c88e-4cfb-82fc-1567422952f9.html


----------



## sipaq (5. Juni 2014)

Noch ein weiteres Post von mir zu meiner Einschätzung der Lage und strategischen Situation bei den politischen Parteien. Mich würden hierzu auch Eure Meinungen interessieren:

*Die CDU*
Von Ihr können wir aus meiner Sicht wenig erwarten. Ihr Klientel ist eher älter und somit weniger MTB-affin. Außerdem hat sie damals die 2m-Regel in BaWü durchgesetzt und auch in Hessen musste die CDU ins Ziel getragen werden. Andererseits ist unser Thema für die CDU eine willkommene Gelegenheit aus der Opposition heraus den Grünen den Sticker "Verbotspartei" einmal mehr anzuheften. Es wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, dass das nicht schon längst geschehen ist.

*Die SPD*
In Hessen noch unser Unterstützer, hält sie sich in BaWü eher zurück, vor allem wohl aus Koalitionsraison. Allerdings wird sich die SPD überlegen müssen, ob Sie in BaWü für immer auf Platz 3 bleiben möchte oder wieder an den Grünen vorbei will. Hier kann ein bewusstes abrücken vom Koalitionspartner ihr nur helfen. Und wegen eines anderen Abstimmverhaltens beim Waldgesetz würden die Grünen ganz sicher nicht die Koalition platzen lassen, mit wem sollen sie auch zusammengehen? Juniorpartner der CDU wollen sie sicher nicht werden.

*Die Grünen*
Aus meiner Sicht haben die Grünen ihr strategisches Dilemma immer noch nicht richtig erkannt. BaWü ist von der Struktur her konservativ und nur wenn man CDU und FDP einige Wähler abspenstig macht hat man eine reelle Chance auf eine Mehrheit links der Mitte. Dies allerdings dadurch erreichen zu wollen, dass man die CDU rechts überholt halte ich für fahrlässig und kann nur dazu führen, dass man seine eigene Klientel und seine eigenen Sympathisanten vergrault. Ein zweites Fukushima wird den Grünen kurz vor der nächsten Landtagswahl wohl nicht zur Hilfe kommen. Auch S21 ist politisch abgeräumt und so ein tolles Feindbild wie Mappus bekommen sie kein zweites Mal. Folglich sollte man sich dort ernsthaft überlegen, ob man nicht auf seine eigene Klientel (Radfahrer, Naturfreunde, etc.) stärker zugeht anstatt diese zu vergraulen.

*Die FDP*
Aus meiner Sicht unser natürlicher Verbündeter, da wir Ihr mit unserem Wunsch nach Deregulierung und "Freiheit im Wald" intellektuell in die Hände spielen. Außerdem ist das für die FDP eine wunderbare Möglichkeit, eher liberal gesinnte Wähler von den Grünen zurückzugewinnen.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Juni 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...
> *Die FDP*
> Aus meiner Sicht unser natürlicher Verbündeter, da wir Ihr mit unserem Wunsch nach Deregulierung und "Freiheit im Wald" intellektuell in die Hände spielen. Außerdem ist das für die FDP eine wunderbare Möglichkeit, eher liberal gesinnte Wähler von den Grünen zurückzugewinnen.



Hier teile ich Deine Einschätzung nicht. Die FDP ist nur dann liberal und für Deregulierung, wenn es um den Abbau von Beschränkungen geht, die ihre bevorzugte Klientel daran hindert, zu tun, was die für richtig hält. Sobald es um Freiheit für die anderen geht, ist Schluss mit lustig... Siehe die Position zu Online-Apotheken oder zum Meisterzwang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (5. Juni 2014)

...generell gibt es im Landtag in allen Fraktionen einzelne Abgeordnete, die uns gewogen sind oder sich gar in der Vergangenheit für eine Aufhebung der 2 m - Regelung eingesetzt haben. Ganz klar sind diese in ihren Fraktionen und im Landtag allgemein in der Minderheit. Es hat sich, meiner Meinung nach, schon früh bei den Fragen über Abgeordnetenwatch herausgestellt, dass wir selbst über Aufklärung und Richtigstellung keinen Boden gewinnen konnten. Da wo liebgewonnene Vorurteile gehegt werden, kann man nicht annehmen diese würden durch die Realität angepasst. Von daher halte ich es für zweifelhaft, ob eine Mehrheit für die Abschaffung der Wegebreitenregelung im Landtag erreicht werden kann.

Und, sind wir mal ehrlich, "unser" bester Mann bei den Vortragenden war gar kein Fahrradfahrer, das war der Herr von den Naturfreunden und mir ist nicht klar geworden, wie die abgestimmte Strategie der Radverbände aussehen hätte sollen, erkannt habe ich keine.


----------



## muddymartin (5. Juni 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...generell gibt es im Landtag in allen Fraktionen einzelne Abgeordnete, die uns gewogen sind oder sich gar in der Vergangenheit für eine Aufhebung der 2 m - Regelung eingesetzt haben. Ganz klar sind diese in ihren Fraktionen und im Landtag allgemein in der Minderheit. Es hat sich, meiner Meinung nach, schon früh bei den Fragen über Abgeordnetenwatch herausgestellt, dass wir selbst über Aufklärung und Richtigstellung keinen Boden gewinnen konnten. Da wo liebgewonnene Vorurteile gehegt werden, kann man nicht annehmen diese würden durch die Realität angepasst. Von daher halte ich es für zweifelhaft, ob eine Mehrheit für die Abschaffung der Wegebreitenregelung im Landtag erreicht werden kann.
> 
> Und, sind wir mal ehrlich, "unser" bester Mann bei den Vortragenden war gar kein Fahrradfahrer, das war der Herr von den Naturfreunden und mir ist nicht klar geworden, wie die abgestimmte Strategie der Radverbände aussehen hätte sollen, erkannt habe ich keine.


 
Das muss  ich "leider" so unterschreiben. Der Herr von den Radsportverbänden hat extrem emotionslos seine Rede abgelesen, ich hatte nie den Eindruck, dass der da persönlich mit Herzblut dahinter steht. Die Stellungnahme der DIMB war m.M. für die scheinbar eh schon überforderten Ausschussmitglieder viel zu kompliziert, für mich persönlich auch zu wenig emotional und leider teilweise auch noch akustisch schlecht verständlich. (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das soll kein Gemecker sein, sondern eher eine Reflektion)
Die "Gegner" haben zwar nach wie vor die ollen unbelegten Kamellen vorgetragen, dass aber mit Inbrunst der Überzeugung.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juni 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Noch ein weiteres Post von mir zu meiner Einschätzung der Lage und strategischen Situation bei den politischen Parteien. Mich würden hierzu auch Eure Meinungen interessieren:



Ich denke es ist zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt nicht sinnvoll öffentlich die Position der Parteien zu erörtern. In jeder Partei gibt es Radfahrer und Gegner. Die interne Diskussion in den Parteien wurde durch die Anhörung gestern nochmals angestossen. Von daher ist abwarten angesagt.


----------



## Tilman (5. Juni 2014)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Die allermeisten können mit dem Begriff Enduro gar nichts anfangen. Für die ist alles mit dem Motorrad im Gelände Moto Cross.
> Ich denke daher das der Begriff Enduro nicht mehr schadet als Mountainbike.



Enduro ist auch eine Motorsportart, die, wenn ordnungsgemäß betrieben, einen wesentlich höheren Planungs- und Genehmigungsaufwand nach sich zieht. Deshalb sollte man da sehr aufpasasen, um kein Durcheinander zu fabrizieren!


----------



## Tilman (5. Juni 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Das muss  ich "leider" so unterschreiben. Der Herr von den Radsportverbänden hat extrem emotionslos seine Rede abgelesen, ich hatte nie den Eindruck, dass der da persönlich mit Herzblut dahinter steht. Die Stellungnahme der DIMB war m.M. für die scheinbar eh schon überforderten Ausschussmitglieder viel zu kompliziert, für mich persönlich auch zu wenig emotional und leider teilweise auch noch akustisch schlecht verständlich. (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das soll kein Gemecker sein, sondern eher eine Reflektion).
> Die "Gegner" haben zwar nach wie vor die ollen unbelegten Kamellen vorgetragen, dass aber mit Inbrunst der Überzeugung.



Es geht letztendlich darum, ein Gesetz, also ein rechtliches Konstrukt, zu ändern. Die nächste Sitzung wird der Petitionsausschuss mit dem Ministerium haben. Und da sind (leider), "trockene" Themen gefragt, die Emotion steht dann nicht im Protokoll, sondern es werden die Sachinhalte erörtert werden.

Die Beiträge der Radfahrer habe ich auch unter

http://2m.igsz.de/2m/2mPP.pdf (Präsentation)
http://2m.igsz.de/2m/2mLF.pdf (Langfassung)
http://2m.igsz.de/2m/2mKF.pdf (Vortragsfassung)

gebunkert. Daß die MdL (teilweise) überfordert sein mögen, kann nicht dazu führen, daß wir sachdienliche Argumente weglassen. Aber, wie schon geschrieben, zum "bedächtigeren" Nachlesen gibt es dann ja das Protokoll.

Man kann natürlich viel Emo machen, aber dafür sind die 5 Minuten dann auch zu einem wesentlichen Teil weg, ohne, daß konturierte inhalte vermittelt worden wären. Und 5 Minuten waren viel, ich habe bei solch einer Sitzung im Hessischen Landtag zum Naturschutzrecht auch mal nur 3 Minuten gehabt. Immerhin habe ich bei den 5 Minuten auf die Sekunde genau eine Punktlandung hinbekommen.

Die Lektüre des Protokolls wird zeigen, wo triftige Inhalte zu finden sind und wo nicht. So wird dann auffallen, daß wir die Sache mit einem breiten fachlichen Hintergrund angegangen sind, und darauf gründend am Ende konkrete Angebote auch hinsichtlich der thematischen Kommunikation formuliert haben. So etwas ist im Grunde bei den anderen Vorträgen kaum rübergekommen, ausgenommen v.a. seitens der Naturschützer und der Naturfreunde.

Auch haben wir z.B. als Radfahrer das Thema Wildbiologie angesprochen und das m.E. klarer, als es z.B. die Jäger taten.  Daß wir so handelten, ist aus Sicht der Pro2m-Lobby naturlich politisch voll daneben (neudeutsch "wider die 'Political Correctness'"). Denn wir erfüllten damit nicht die Vorurteile, die es gegenüber Radfahrern respektive Mountainbikern gibt, nämlich daß Radfahrer und vor allem Mountainbiker angeblich (!) keine Ahnung von dem haben, was um sie herum in Wald, Feld und Flur ökologisch so abgeht.

Ich habe heute mit einen Rundfunksender die Sache informell rekapitiuliert, auch da ging es um Sachfragen, nicht um die beste Show.


----------



## Tilman (5. Juni 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt nicht sinnvoll öffentlich die Position der Parteien zu erörtern. In jeder Partei gibt es Radfahrer und Gegner. Die interne Diskussion in den Parteien wurde durch die Anhörung gestern nochmals angestossen. Von daher ist abwarten angesagt.



Ein weises Wort zur rechten Zeit. Denn hier den Guru zu machen, ändert in der Sache nichts. Erst mal gilt es, das Protokoll, das wir hoffentlich bald bekommen, im Detail zu analysieren und dann zu sehen, was in der Sache (auch abseits des "Dienstweges") anzusprechen sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshuast (6. Juni 2014)

Hab mir die Anhörung tatsächlich angetan. Sehr positiv überrascht haben mich die Naturfreunde. Der Herr Professor war im Prinzip auch OK, nur sein Fazit irgendwie komisch, es gebe zwar kaum Konflikte, aber ein generelles Vorbot mit erlaubenden Ausnahmen wäre besser als andersrum, da man ja dann den Wald viel freundlicher beschildern kann (keine Verbotsschilder, sondern Erlaubtschilder). Die Argumente der Radfahrer fand ich gut und nachvollziehbar, vielen Dank für euer Engagement. Ein Hinweis, dass sich die Radfahrer ebenso bei der Wegepflege beteiligen könnten und auf die Langwirigkeit von Genehmigungsprozessen, wäre eventuell auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Juni 2014)

Text schwer zu lesen, mein Kommentar: Schade, dass die 2-Meter-Regel und die Legalisierung der DH-Strecke in Stuttgart miteinander vermengt werden (das hat eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun, die Legalisierung einer solchen Strecke ist in anderen Bundesländern auch nicht leichter). Schön, dass es bei der Strecke voran geht!


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juni 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Noch ein weiteres Post von mir zu meiner Einschätzung der Lage und strategischen Situation bei den politischen Parteien. Mich würden hierzu auch Eure Meinungen interessieren: (…)



Führende Grüne: Wir sollten die liberale Partei sein 
www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/inland/oeko-partei-umwirbt-fdp-waehler-fuehrende-gruene-wir-sollten-die-liberale-partei-sein-12978224.html


----------



## Athabaske (10. Juni 2014)

Da muss man zwischen Liberalismus und liberale Partei (aka FDP) unterscheiden. Parteien tragen gerne Adjektive mit sich herum, die inhaltlich längst nichts mehr gelten. Sei es christlich, liberal oder sozial.


----------



## powderJO (11. Juni 2014)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> @ Fortis 76: Yep, die völlige Ahnungslosigkeit der Ausschussmitglieder hat mich auch entsetzt.



+ 1 - habe ich aber auch genauso erwartet. und noch viel schlimmer: die sind auch bei wirklich essentiellen entscheidungen nicht mit mehr wissen gesegnet. frage mich immer wieder, wie man mit dem iq eines toastbrots in solche positionen kommen kann ...


----------



## axisofjustice (11. Juni 2014)

Danke an die Verantwortlichen für das Engagement im Landtag, v.a. Dir, Tilman!  Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass es nicht so sehr um die mediale Wirksamkeit der Beiträge ging, sondern vornehmlich um die Einbringung von stichhaltigen Argumenten zur Verwendung im weiteren Anhörungs- bzw. Petitionsverfahren. Dennoch trafen sich ja vor Ort zahlreiche Vertreter und darüber hinaus auch andere Interessierte. Insofern muss ich mich muddymartin - ebenfalls "leider" - zumindest teilweise anschließen und denke, dass man vielleicht noch einmal deutlicher das hätte betonen und vorwegnehmen können, was im Anschluss ja wieder durch die anderen Vertreter verfälscht und unrichtig kommentiert wurde:

1. das Wild interessiert sich nicht für die Wegesbreite
2. die Regel kann sich nicht bewährt haben, wenn sie größtenteils ignoriert wird
3. es gibt keine hohen Unfallgefahren auf schmalen Wegen und auch keine Todesfälle in jüngerer Zeit

Ich persönlich hätte mir eine stärker an den Vorurteilen und falschen Behauptungen der anderen Verbänden orientierte, darauf quasi antwortende Rede gewünscht. So wurde ja auch die Petition selbst geführt und daran orientierte sich auch die generelle Diskussion z.B. hier im Forum. Ich gebe aber natürlich zu, selbst wenig vom Petitionsverfahren zu wissen - möglicherweise gibt es strategische Gründe, sich vor allem auf "harte" Argumente wie z.B. die Haftungslage und das Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzip zu konzentrieren, wie Du, Tilman, es ja getan hast. Insofern bin ich zuversichtlich, dass die Anhörung zu Fortschritten führen wird.


----------



## MO_Thor (12. Juni 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> + 1 - habe ich aber auch genauso erwartet. und noch viel schlimmer: die sind auch bei wirklich essentiellen entscheidungen nicht mit mehr wissen gesegnet. frage mich immer wieder, wie man mit dem iq eines toastbrots in solche positionen kommen kann ...


Ich vermute, dass dahinter ein System steckt mit dem Grundgedanken, dass Uninformierte unvoreingenommen agieren. So will unsere Regierung nach außen hin den Schein wahren, nicht lobbyverseucht zu sein.
Tatsächlich glaube ich eher, dass Uninformieter desinteressiert sind. Denen sind Themen von Verhandlungen, Anhörungen oder Debatten sowas von egal - hauptsache, Feierabend is pünktlich. Und der neue "Firmenwagen" steht bereit. Oder ne vollere Urlaubskasse.


----------



## Hillside (14. Juni 2014)

@Tilman 

Ich finde die Stellungnahme super, sie deckt viele Aspekte ab und geht auf die Bedenken der anderen Seite ein.

Schön auch der Verweis auf die Kritik von 1995 mit dem Hinweis auf "Klientelpolitik". Was ich befürchte, ist nämlich, dass es hier vor allem um Klüngel / Seilschaften geht und gar nicht um Sachfragen. Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass zusätzlich zu den Sachfragen eine Allianz gebildet wird, die das Thema immer wieder in die Medien und an die Entscheidungsträger heranbringt. Ich glaube, vor allem das Thema Radfahrer als Wirtschaftsfaktor kann noch intensiver beleuchtet werden.

Es gibt z. B. sicher Leute, die nicht mit dem Rennrad fahren wollen, weil sie keine Lust haben, ihren Sport auf viel befahrenen Straßen zu betreiben. Der Abstand, mit dem Autofahrer Rennradler passieren, ist drastisch gesunken (dazu gibt es eine Studie, ich glaube aus England). Insofern: Wo ist der Sinn, wenn Radler zum angeblichen Schutz von Wanderern auf die Straße gedrängt werden, wo sie von den Autofahrern gefährdet werden. Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir unsere Städte Radfahrerfreundlich gestalten würden. Die Gesellschaft muss einfach einsehen, dass Radfahren die Antwort auf viele Probleme ist, vom innenstädtischen Park- und Verkehrsinfarkt bis zur Gesundheit. Gerade im Zeitalter von explodierenden Kosten im Gesundheitssystem müssten wir uns doch über jeden freuen, der sich aktiv in der Natur bewegt. Und MTB ist immer noch eine Trendsportart, deren Anteil steigt. Wer mehrere Tausend € für ein MTB ausgibt ist doch ein attraktiver Tourist/Einwohner. Ich schätze, dass die Wirtschaftskraft der MTBler größer ist, als die der Jäger. Und ich werde in BW keinen Urlaub mehr machen, solange die 2-Meter-Regel gilt.


----------



## Tilman (14. Juni 2014)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> ...


Ich darf anmerken, daß wir in Sachen Wild (als erste Vortragende) genau darauf hingewiesen haben, daß Wildschutz nicht von der Wegebreite, sondern von der Qualität des Waldmanagements abhängt. Das Argument, daß sich die Regel nicht bewährt haben könne, wenn sie größtenteils ignoriert werde, habe ich deshalb nicht angeführt, weil man ein Regel und ignorieren kann, wenn man sie kennt. Es kennt aber kaum jemand die regel, so daß man sie auch nicht ignorieren kann. Letzteres haben wir im Landtag (v.a. in der Langfassung) angesprochen.



axisofjustice schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte mir eine stärker an den Vorurteilen und falschen Behauptungen der anderen Verbänden orientierte, darauf quasi antwortende Rede gewünscht.


 Das wäre nicht "anhörungsgemäß" gewesen, ein wenig haben Hans und ich ja in unsere Antworten auch mal etwas Contra eingearbeitet. Mehr ging nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (14. Juni 2014)

*Überflüssige Bürokratie*

In der Schwäbischen Zeitung ist der Artikel "Radfahrer wehren sich gegen Diskriminierung im Wald" über die Anhörung vom 4. Juni erschienen. Und er bringt die wesentlichen Argumente auf den Tisch. "Dem Tierschutz wird keine Zwei-Meter-Regel gerecht. Rücksichtnahme kann nicht durch Normierung ersetzt werden. ....Trotzdem fühlten sich beide Seiten voneinander kaum gestört, selbst wenn sie auf zu schmalen Wegen unterwegs waren."

Der Zeitungsartikel und ein guter Kommentar unter
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (15. Juni 2014)

Aktuelle Meldung aus der Grande Nation, Schilder an der Straße, den Mindestabstand von 1,5 m Bein Passieren von Velos einzuhalten. Man könnte fast mal wieder vom VTT auf das Rennrad wechseln


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob die gerade so "grand" sind, aber fahrrad-freundlich sind sie nicht nur auf Schildern, sondern auch im Wald - oder wo sonst wird man von den Fußgängern im Wald bergab wie bergauf angefeuert?!


----------



## client (17. Juni 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> @Tilman
> 
> Ich schätze, dass die Wirtschaftskraft der MTBler größer ist, als die der Jäger. Und ich werde in BW keinen Urlaub mehr machen, solange die 2-Meter-Regel gilt.


Ich auch nicht!
Und viele Freunde von mir auch nicht. 
Und ich gehe noch weiter, ich kaufe auch keine Kraftfahrzeuge von Herstellern die in dem betreffenden Bundesland ansässig sind, solange die sich nicht klar für die Abschaffung der 2m Regel einsetzen.


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Juni 2014)

Der Landkreistag in der Anhörung zur 2 Meter Regel

Am 4. Juni hat die mit Spannung erwartete Anhörung vor dem Petitionsausschuss des Baden-Württembergischen Landtags zur 2m-Regel stattgefunden. Spannung deshalb, weil wir endlich auf stichhaltige Argumente der Befürworter der 2m-Regel gewartet haben. Ob diese Erwartungen erfüllt wurden, wollen wir im folgenden in mehreren Beiträgen zu den einzelnen Rednern betrachten.

Weiter unter: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juni 2014)

Trail-Toleranz als Film
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...392895349028.46105.193326687455649&amp;type=1


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Juni 2014)

Déjà-vu oder Schwabenstreich?

Heute hatten wir auf open Trails eine Serie mit Zitaten zur 2 Meter Regel. Jede Stunde hatten wir eines veröffentlicht ohne zu verraten, das diese aus einem Bike Artikel von 1991 sind. Die Reaktionen waren z.T. heftig. Erst am Abend hatten wir dann den ganzen Artikel von 1991 veröffentlicht.

Erschreckend, das genau die gleichen Argumente auch noch nach 23 Jahren nichts an Ihrer Aktualität verloren haben.

Die Zitate und den kompletten Artikel von 1991 findet Ihr unter.

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

ciao heiko


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2014)

Hast Du wirklich was anderes erwartet?


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Juni 2014)

Einfach zu lösen,

so schreibt das Regio Magazin über die 2 Meter Regel im aktuellen Heft. Mit einfachen Worten und verständlichen Argumenten zeigt Patrick Kunkel wie die Problematik zu lösen wäre.
"Wären alle Waldnutzer vor dem Gesetz gleichberechtigt und die unselige Zwei-Meter-Regel endlich gestrichen, dann wäre die Begegnung im Wald geprägt von Respekt und Rücksicht. So einfach wäre das."

der komplette Artikel unter
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

.


----------



## trail_desire (27. Juni 2014)

Zu einfach.....jetzt sollte man das nur noch so umschreiben, daß es auch Regierungsmitglieder verstehen....einfach können die nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sani83 (27. Juni 2014)

Hatte gestern erst wieder ein schönes Erlebnis im Wald bei Freiburg. War auf nem netten Singletrail unterwegs als ich auf einen Wanderer mit Hund traf. Er wusste gliech zu berichten: "Also Sie junger Mann Sie wissen doch genau das Sie hier nicht fahren dürfen, dass sind keine 2m!" Hab mich dann für den Hinweis bedankt und bin weiter. 

Keine 30min später stand ich an einer Kreuzung und ein anderer Wanderer kam vorbei. Da ich nicht so richtig wusste wo es weitergeht hat er mir spontan geholfen. Am besten dabei war der Satz: "Aber nehmen Sie doch den kleinen Weg hier der ist viel schöner" 

Geht doch. Es ist wie immer. Die meisten sind Tolerant und bereit den Wald zu teilen. Ein paar sind immer am Stänkern. Leider haben sie momentan auch noch das Recht auf ihrer Seite. Aber das könnte sich ja hoffentlich bald ändern.

Greetz,
der Sani


----------



## Tilman (28. Juni 2014)

Fundsache aus Österreich v. 8.6.2014, am interessantesten sind die Kommentare


----------



## mw.dd (28. Juni 2014)

Tilman schrieb:


> Fundsache aus Österreich v. 8.6.2014, am interessantesten sind die Kommentare



Interessant? Naja, das gleiche wie immer, wenn es um das Thema geht. Argumente der MTB-Gegner Fehlanzeige.
Viel interessanter, das "upmove" neuerdings als Verein für die Rechte der MTBiker auftritt. Bisher erscheint mir ein Unternehmen, das Dienstleistungen und Produkte rund um das Thema "GPS für Radfahrer" vertreibt, denkbar ungeeignet, glaubwürdig als Interessenvertreter auftreten zu können.


----------



## Tilman (28. Juni 2014)

Ich stieß auf einen Fehler im letzten Link,

hier nun noch mal korrekt

http://2m.igsz.de/2m/2mPP.pdf (Statement Landtag PDF Präsentation)
http://2m.igsz.de/2m/2mLF.pdf (Statement Landtag Langfassung)
http://2m.igsz.de/2m/StnKF.pdf (Statement Landtag Vortragsfassung)


----------



## TTT (28. Juni 2014)

Gestern eine Wegsperrung gesehen, die höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ordnungsgemäß ist aber nachvollziehbar durch den Hinweis:
Achtung! Mäusebussard-Angriffe! Waldweg nicht benutzen!

Hatte leider keinen Foto dabei.


----------



## HelmutK (28. Juni 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Interessant? Naja, das gleiche wie immer, wenn es um das Thema geht. Argumente der MTB-Gegner Fehlanzeige.
> Viel interessanter, das "upmove" neuerdings als Verein für die Rechte der MTBiker auftritt. Bisher erscheint mir ein Unternehmen, das Dienstleistungen und Produkte rund um das Thema "GPS für Radfahrer" vertreibt, denkbar ungeeignet, glaubwürdig als Interessenvertreter auftreten zu können.



Man könnte sich aber auch die Frage stellen, warum sich nicht auch andere Unternehmen so vehement für die Interessen ihrer Kunden einsetzen  Vielleicht sollten wir als Mountainbiker viel öfter bei Herstellern, Händlern und Dienstleistern die Frage stellen, ob und wie diese sich für uns, ihre Kunden, engagieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (29. Juni 2014)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Man könnte sich aber auch die Frage stellen, warum sich nicht auch andere Unternehmen so vehement für die Interessen ihrer Kunden einsetzen  Vielleicht sollten wir als Mountainbiker viel öfter bei Herstellern, Händlern und Dienstleistern die Frage stellen, ob und wie diese sich für uns, ihre Kunden, engagieren.



Wenn alle ernsthaft an der Sache Interessierten auf der EUROBIKE an einschlägien Stellen vorstellig würden, würde in einem solchen Fall tatsächlich Masse auch Klasse erzeugen.

Es wäre sicher auch hilfreich, wenn inzwischen uralte Ideen wie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (Stichwort "Geschichtsbewußtsein") wieder aufgegriffen würden.


----------



## DerMuckel (29. Juni 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Gestern eine Wegsperrung gesehen, die höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ordnungsgemäß ist aber nachvollziehbar durch den Hinweis:
> Achtung! Mäusebussard-Angriffe! Waldweg nicht benutzen!
> 
> Hatte leider keinen Foto dabei.



Naja, wenn einem mal ein Bussard auf den Kopf gestiegen ist, hält man sich auch an solche Schilder


----------



## /dev/random (29. Juni 2014)

Pinkbike hat einen Artikel zur wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung des MTB-Tourismus veröffentlicht. Es werden einige interessante Zahlen präsentiert; vielleicht lässt sich ja noch das eine oder andere Argument extrahieren


----------



## sipaq (30. Juni 2014)

Das das Konfliktpotential zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgängern nichts mit der Wegbreite zu tun hat, kann man wunderbar in einem Artikel aus dem Frankfurt-Teil der FAZ nachlesen. Hier geht es um Konflikte auf kombinierten Rad- und Fußwegen, die deutlich breiter als 2m sind. Die Fußgänger beschweren sich über rücksichtslose Radfahrer und fehlendes Klingeln. Die Radfahrer über unaufmerksame Fußgänger (gucken aufs Smartphone, hören Musik über Kopfhörer) und Fußgänger mit Hunden und Flex-Leinen.

Lösung in allen Fällen: Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, womit wir wieder beim Thema sind.


----------



## freigeist (30. Juni 2014)

das ganze wird sich wohl erst entspannen, wenn : fahrräder fliegen können ... oder menschen


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Juni 2014)

"Daher fordert der BLHV eine Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts."

Da wird doch wenigstens einmal Klartext gesprochen. Es geht hier nicht um Rechte oder Lösungen, sondern es geht schlicht darum, radfahrende Bürgern in ihren Rechten einzuschränken.

Der ganze Artikel heute auf
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Juni 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...Es geht hier nicht um Rechte oder Lösungen, sondern es geht schlicht darum, radfahrende Bürgern in ihren Rechten einzuschränken.
> ...



Das wird erst jetzt klar?


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juli 2014)

Biker retten Rentner:
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...-Jaehrigen-beinahe-toedlich-_arid,263666.html

Wir fahren auf Wegen, die kaum einer begeht, die nur durch unser Befahren noch zu erkennen sind und wir finden dabei auch mal ver(w)irrte Autofahrer oder E-Bike-Fahrer*. Tja, wir Biker kommen halt rum. 

*Hierzu die Anekdote von dem älteren E-Bike Fahrer der mit Platten, aber ohne Flick- oder gar Werkzeug weit ab vom nächsten Parkplatz/Straße im Wald stand und ausgesprochen dankbar war, dass wir Flickzeug dabei hatten und auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug den Schlauch "am Rad" flicken konnten. Er war komplett ratlos, wie er zu Fuß den weiten Weg zurück in die Zivilisation hätte schaffen sollen. Und zu der Entscheidung, ob er "den schweren Bock" ohne Schloß zurück hätte lassen wollen oder schieben, hatte er sich auch noch nicht durchgerungen. Ds Ganze ohne Handy-Empfang. Und selbst wenn: seine Frau wollte er auch nicht in den Wald lotsen und im Wald bringt selbst die ADAC Karte in Gold nicht viel. 

Pannenhilfe für E-Biker... Ich glaube mir kommt da gerade eine Geschäftsidee...


----------



## Athabaske (1. Juli 2014)

...wie gut, dass es Radel-Rowdies gibt, die sich über das Landeswaldgesetz hinwegsetzen und auch dort unterwegs sind wo sie es nicht sein dürften...


----------



## pndrev (1. Juli 2014)

"2m Regel tötet Rentner!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (1. Juli 2014)

Von jedem verirrten Wandersmann dem ich Hilfe geleistet habe einen Fünfer und der Carbon LRS wäre gebongt.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juli 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Von jedem verirrten Wandersmann dem ich Hilfe geleistet habe einen Fünfer und der Carbon LRS wäre gebongt.




Stimmt! Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht:
"Können Sie mir sagen, wo es hier nach XYZ geht?"
"Ja gern! Geht allerdings genau in die andere Richtung. Aber wo wollen Sie denn genau hin?"
"Unser Auto steht da und da und wir dachten uns, wir könnten hier über den Bach, dann über den Hügel und von der anderen Seite wieder zum Auto."
Blick auf das Schuhwerk der Eltern und der Kinder.
"Das wird schwierig. Ich würde Ihnen raten umzukehren."
"Ach was! Lassen Sie mich mal auf Ihr Navi schauen!"
Guckt eine Weile ratlos auf das GPS.
"Wir sind hier, Ihr Auto steht da, das hier sind Höhenlinien."
"Hm."
Kinder gucken unglücklich.
"Haben Sie denn Wasser dabei?"
"Nö, aber da kann man doch bestimmt irgendwo einkehren."
"Leider nein."
Schweigen.
"Ich kann Ihnen aber gern zeigen, wie sie auf dem kürzesten Weg zu Ihrem Auto kommen."
"Hm, das wäre vielleicht gar nicht schlecht."
Kinder und Frau gucken erleichtert.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Gestern eine Wegsperrung gesehen, die höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ordnungsgemäß ist aber nachvollziehbar durch den Hinweis:
> Achtung! Mäusebussard-Angriffe! Waldweg nicht benutzen!
> 
> Hatte leider keinen Foto dabei.




Ich schon:





Manche Wegsperrungen sind halt nachvollziehbarer als andere.


----------



## Stopelhopser (1. Juli 2014)

Besonders schlimm wenn in der BZ wieder mal Wandertipps waren. Dann laufen die Pseudos mit einem Zeitungsschnitzel in der Hand durch den Wald, ca. 10km und zwei Täler mit jeweils 300 HM von der eigentlichen Route entfernt.

Auch hier konnte wenigstens der Weg zur nächsten Bushaltestelle/Bahnhof erklärt werden.

Eine völlig neue Bedeutung des Wortes Mountain Bike Guide. Sozusagen die gelben (B)Engel der Forstautobahn.


----------



## pndrev (1. Juli 2014)

Hatte ich hier auch schon. 500m vom Parkplatz auf einem fast schnurgeraden Weg gelaufen, keine Abzweigungen, aber wussten nicht mehr, wo sie sind...


----------



## prince67 (1. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Manche Wegsperrungen sind halt nachvollziehbarer als andere.


Ist aber keine Sperrung. Nur eine Bitte den Weg nicht zu benutzen.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juli 2014)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ist aber keine Sperrung. Nur eine Bitte den Weg nicht zu benutzen.



Soso, warst Du auch in Bad Urach?  War halt eine nett formulierte Sperrung. Denn es gab - auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen - außer dem Schild auch eine rot-weiße Flatterband-Absperrung über die komplette Wegbreite.


----------



## muddymartin (1. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin auf nem Feldweg schonmal von einer Krähe attackiert worden, das war kein Spaß. Einem Bussard würde ich daher gerne aus dem Weg gehen , von daher find ich so ein Schild mal nicht verkehrt.


----------



## rhnordpool (2. Juli 2014)

Zufallsfund: http://vennbike.blogspot.de/p/zuginformationen.html
Hilft hoffentlich, ein wenig zu entspannen beim Reizthema 2-m-Regel. 
Könnte vielleicht auch unseren grünen Mitbürgern (Jäger, Förster, Naturfreunde, Politiker etc.) helfen, die Spezies Biker besser kennen- und lieben zu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (2. Juli 2014)

sipaq schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fußgänger beschweren sich über rücksichtslose Radfahrer und fehlendes Klingeln.


Die Leserbriefsparte in der hiesigen Lokalzeitung ist diesbezüglich eine Fundgrube, meistens geht es um die Situation in der Innenstadt. Es sind überwiegend Fußgänger die sich zu Wort melden; den Schilderungen nach herrscht nichts geringeres als ein Kleinkrieg gegen jeden und alles auf den Straßen, Wegen und Plätzen. Scheinbar fahren die meisten zu schnell, zu rücksichtslos, klingeln nicht, halten sich nicht an die Beschilderung/Markierung, etc. Manch einer berichtet, es sei nicht mehr möglich gefahrlos das Haus zu verlassen, wieder andere geben vor, innert kürzester Zeit derart viele Verstöße beobachtet zu haben, daß sie mit dem zählen nicht mehr nachgekommen sein wollen.
Ich will nicht bestreiten, daß solche Situationen vorkommen, halte aber viele Schilderungen für übertrieben. So wie die Mehrheit dieser Leserbriefe geschrieben sind, ist das schlicht Hetze.
Vor Ort zeigt sich die Situation weniger dramatisch. Ja, es sind viele Leute unterwegs: alte und junge Menschen, schnelle, langsame, Eltern, Kinder, etc. -- sowohl zu Fuß, als auch mit dem Fahrrad. Das Problem ist nicht per se die eine oder die andere Gruppe. Ich habe den Eindruck, daß viele Fußgänger es nicht einschätzen können, wie sich ein Radfahrer verhält. Umgekehrt muß ich als Radfahrer darauf vorbereitet sein, daß mir jeden Augenblick jemand vor's Rad hüpft. Schnell fahren kann (und sollte) man da nicht. In der Tat ist die Mehrheit der Radfahrer mit adäquater Geschwindigkeit unterwegs.
Probleme und brenzlige Situationen gibt's auch, keine Frage. Die meisten wären vermeidbar, wenn man sich ein wenig umschaut und auf andere Rücksicht nimmt, anstatt stur seines Weges zu gehen/fahren. Andererseits ist es scheinbar auch so, daß Rücksichtnahme nicht generell honoriert wird. Wer als Radfahrer auf sich aufmerksam macht wird oft bestenfalls ignoriert, viel zu oft leider auch dumm angemacht; Fußgänger haben es auch nicht besser: wer anderen Platz macht zum überholen, wird von nachfolgenden zusammengestaucht weshalb man sich erdreistet gerade jetzt hier den Weg zu versperren, etc. Ich habe gar keine Lust an dieser Stelle weiter auszuholen, weil es immer auf's gleiche rausläuft: gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen und anderen gegenüber tolerant(er) sein. Wenn nicht jeder auf seinen unmittelbaren Geländevorteil aus wäre, wäre alles etwas entspannter.



sipaq schrieb:


> Lösung in allen Fällen: Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, womit wir wieder beim Thema sind.


Scheinbar sind manche mit diesem Konzept überfordert. Die eingangs erwähnten Leserbriefschreiber schreien oft genug nach mehr Regeln, mehr Kontrollen,... Warum? Was ist so schlimm daran, auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen?


----------



## muschi (2. Juli 2014)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Zufallsfund: http://vennbike.blogspot.de/p/zuginformationen.html
> Hilft hoffentlich, ein wenig zu entspannen beim Reizthema 2-m-Regel.
> Könnte vielleicht auch unseren grünen Mitbürgern (Jäger, Förster, Naturfreunde, Politiker etc.) helfen, die Spezies Biker besser kennen- und lieben zu lernen



Schön zu sehen wo mein Tretschwein rumkommt, ihr seit echt arme Schweine.
Zum Glück ist das in NRW noch nicht so ernst.
Aber wird fahren viel in Belgien und dort gibt es auch die 2m Regel.
Ein paar mal im Jahr machen die auch schon mal Jagd auf MTBler und ansonsten, wenn sie dich kriegen 160€ und das Rad in Lüttich abholen.
Also, Kopf hoch und viel Spaß auf unserer Seite.


----------



## TTT (3. Juli 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Die Leserbriefsparte in der hiesigen Lokalzeitung ist diesbezüglich eine Fundgrube, meistens geht es um die Situation in der Innenstadt. Es sind überwiegend Fußgänger die sich zu Wort melden; den Schilderungen nach herrscht nichts geringeres als ein Kleinkrieg gegen jeden und alles auf den Straßen, Wegen und Plätzen. Scheinbar fahren die meisten zu schnell, zu rücksichtslos, klingeln nicht, halten sich nicht an die Beschilderung/Markierung, etc. Manch einer berichtet, es sei nicht mehr möglich gefahrlos das Haus zu verlassen, wieder andere geben vor, innert kürzester Zeit derart viele Verstöße beobachtet zu haben, daß sie mit dem zählen nicht mehr nachgekommen sein wollen.
> Ich will nicht bestreiten, daß solche Situationen vorkommen, halte aber viele Schilderungen für übertrieben. So wie die Mehrheit dieser Leserbriefe geschrieben sind, ist das schlicht Hetze.
> Vor Ort zeigt sich die Situation weniger dramatisch. Ja, es sind viele Leute unterwegs: alte und junge Menschen, schnelle, langsame, Eltern, Kinder, etc. -- sowohl zu Fuß, als auch mit dem Fahrrad. Das Problem ist nicht per se die eine oder die andere Gruppe. Ich habe den Eindruck, daß viele Fußgänger es nicht einschätzen können, wie sich ein Radfahrer verhält. Umgekehrt muß ich als Radfahrer darauf vorbereitet sein, daß mir jeden Augenblick jemand vor's Rad hüpft. Schnell fahren kann (und sollte) man da nicht. In der Tat ist die Mehrheit der Radfahrer mit adäquater Geschwindigkeit unterwegs.
> Probleme und brenzlige Situationen gibt's auch, keine Frage. Die meisten wären vermeidbar, wenn man sich ein wenig umschaut und auf andere Rücksicht nimmt, anstatt stur seines Weges zu gehen/fahren. Andererseits ist es scheinbar auch so, daß Rücksichtnahme nicht generell honoriert wird. Wer als Radfahrer auf sich aufmerksam macht wird oft bestenfalls ignoriert, viel zu oft leider auch dumm angemacht; Fußgänger haben es auch nicht besser: wer anderen Platz macht zum überholen, wird von nachfolgenden zusammengestaucht weshalb man sich erdreistet gerade jetzt hier den Weg zu versperren, etc. Ich habe gar keine Lust an dieser Stelle weiter auszuholen, weil es immer auf's gleiche rausläuft: gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen und anderen gegenüber tolerant(er) sein. Wenn nicht jeder auf seinen unmittelbaren Geländevorteil aus wäre, wäre alles etwas entspannter.


Ich finde das Problem ist, das sich unsere Politiker einen Kehrricht um Recht und Gesetz kümmern. So wie sie bisher jedwede juristische Begründung für den Erhalt der 2m-Regel verweigern, aus der man schließen muß, dass es Ihnen bestenfalls egal ist, ob der Bürger Ihr handeln versteht, schlimmstenfalls schließen muss, die Gesetze gehen ihnen am Allerwertesten vorbei, so ist es auch mit den meisten Radwegen, die zumeist illegal von den Lokalpolitikern und Behörden als benutzungspflichtig ausgewiesen werden, obwohl der Radfahrer von der Fortbewegungsart und dem Gesetz eigentlich für die Straße bestimmt ist. Er ist zudem beim sportlichen oder Alltagsradler zumeist auch geschwindigkeitsmäßig näher am Auto als am Fußgänger!  



/dev/random schrieb:


> Scheinbar sind manche mit diesem Konzept überfordert. Die eingangs erwähnten Leserbriefschreiber schreien oft genug nach mehr Regeln, mehr Kontrollen,... Warum? Was ist so schlimm daran, auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen?


Die Regeln sind klar und werden mit der Ausweisung von benutzungspflichtigen Radwegen von den zuständigen Politikern und Behörden gebrochen, sowie auf der Straße von fast allen Autofahrern bei so ziemlich jedem Überholvorgang von Radfahrern. Manche tun so, als würden Radfahrer sich als einzige nicht an Gesetze halten. Man könnte aber auch argumentieren, sie sind die einzigen, denen ihre Rechte schon beinahe systematisch vorenthalten werden.


----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2014)

Das Landtags-Protokoll vom 04. Juni ist da!*

Hier nochmal die Links zu den Originalen (mit bunten Bildern etc.)

Vortragsfassung

Präsentation

Langfassung (nicht im Protokoll)

*) Der Fleck ist vom Briefträger oder sonstwem.


----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Aber wird fahren viel in Belgien und dort gibt es auch die 2m Regel.


 
So was Fieses, so etwas zu schreiben! 

Das ist, wenn ich das dann lese, gerade so, als würde man einem Hund mit der Wurst vor der Nase ´rumwedeln und das arme Viech erwischt sie nicht.

Rück bitte mal ´raus, wo das in Belgien geschrieben steht, dann muß ich nicht suchen. Es könnte für uns in der 2m-Erörterung in B-W sehr interessant sein. Ich will nicht, daß die 2m-Befürworter im Ländle irgendwelche amtlichen Informationen zum Thema haben, die wir nicht auch (idealerweise samt dazugehöriger Begründung) kennen.


----------



## muschi (3. Juli 2014)

Schau mal hier rein,

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ist-biken-in-belgien-gefaehrlicher-wie-anderswo.307433/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/razzia-im-ac-wald-oder-heisser-wind.336985/page-3#post-5324251


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2014)

Zum sehr guten Open Trails Beitrag von heute:

Das ist wirklich schizo:
- in Bad Wildbad sperren sie Wege für Biker (und für Fußgänger gleich mit)
- berufen sich bei Nachfrage auf die 2-Meter-Regel
- umwerben aber Touristen und Ausflügler mit solchen Bildern
Anhang anzeigen 303323
http://www.bad-wildbad.de/urlaubszi...-dem-rad-unterwegs-im-nordschwarzwald-id_117/

Ich glaube die brauchen dringend ein paar Nachfragen, wie das denn gemeint ist und ob Bad Wildbad jetzt ein Biker-Paradies ist oder nicht, ob man den geplanten Besuch stornieren soll etc.:  [email protected]


----------



## /dev/random (4. Juli 2014)

Heute auf einer kurzen Feierabendrunde entdeckt: Ein Plakat des deutschen Jagdverbandes, welches dazu auffordert auf's Wild Rücksicht zu nehmen. Am linken Rand sind ein paar Dinge vermerkt, die man bitte unterlassen soll, u.a. "Keine Querfeldein-Rallyes". Ich hab's langsam satt, wenn die Leute meinen, Mountainbiker würden abseits der Wege quer durch den Wald fahren. Sind den Jägern die Trailrules bekannt?

Hier gibt's die dazugehörigen Flyer, in diesem PDF-Dokument wird Werbung für die Plakataktion gemacht.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ich hab's langsam satt, wenn die Leute meinen, Mountainbiker würden abseits der Wege quer durch den Wald fahren. Sind den Jägern die Trailrules bekannt?



Nein, woher auch, dazu müsste es einen Dialog geben, dazu müsste man sich auf eine gemeinsame Kampagne zur Aufklärung auf allen Seiten verständigen. Dazu müsste überhaupt mal eine Annäherung stattfinden. Die Chance dafür wäre ein runder Tisch. Das Angebot dazu wurde bisher nicht angenommen.

Danke in jedem Fall für den Upload, es schadet sicher nichts, wenn wir diese Hinweise schon mal unter den Bikern publik machen und so unseren Teil zur Aufklärung und Sensibilisierung zumindest unter den Bikern beitragen.


----------



## trail_desire (4. Juli 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Heute auf einer kurzen Feierabendrunde entdeckt: Ein Plakat des deutschen Jagdverbandes, welches dazu auffordert auf's Wild Rücksicht zu nehmen. Am linken Rand sind ein paar Dinge vermerkt, die man bitte unterlassen soll, u.a. "Keine Querfeldein-Rallyes". Ich hab's langsam satt, wenn die Leute meinen, Mountainbiker würden abseits der Wege quer durch den Wald fahren. Sind den Jägern die Trailrules bekannt?
> 
> Hier gibt's die dazugehörigen Flyer, in diesem PDF-Dokument wird Werbung für die Plakataktion gemacht.



Tolles Plakat.....man sollte es an der linken Seite überkleben mit Bildern von Harvestern, Holztransportern, dem Försterauto.....Waldarbeitern mit Motorsägen....usw.


----------



## TTT (4. Juli 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Tolles Plakat.....man sollte es an der linken Seite überkleben mit Bildern von Harvestern, Holztransportern, dem Försterauto.....Waldarbeitern mit Motorsägen....usw.


Und mit einem Ansitz und einem SUV auf dem Weg dorthin...


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juli 2014)

Hier in besser Qualität


----------



## /dev/random (4. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nein, woher auch, dazu müsste es einen Dialog geben [...]


Ich hab bei der DJV-Pressestelle mal nachgefragt, ob denen die Trailrules bekannt sind. Mal schauen was ich für eine Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ich hab bei der DJV-Pressestelle mal nachgefragt, ob denen die Trailrules bekannt sind. Mal schauen was ich für eine Antwort bekomme.





Wenn sie antworten, kannst Du sie ja fragen, ob sie Interesse daran hätten, gemeinsam mit den Radsportverbänden und der DIMB eine Aufklärungs-Kampagne für Jäger und Biker in's Leben zu rufen. Für ein besseres, gegenseitiges Verständnisses und ein daraus resultierendes besseres Miteinander. Wäre gespannt, wie sie darauf reagieren!


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. Juli 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> man sollte es an der linken Seite überkleben mit Bildern von Harvestern, Holztransportern, dem Försterauto.....Waldarbeitern mit Motorsägen....usw.



Meinst du in etwa so?!?
Den letzten Punkt muss man nicht mal abändern, sondern nur das Bild tauschen


----------



## freigeist (5. Juli 2014)

-Nehmt Rücksicht auf(')s Wild-... oh man.. 
dieses plakat ist (in meinen augen) nur widerlich.. als würde es den jägern um den schutz von bambi und dem tiere im allgemeinen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Juli 2014)

Noch aus dem Hessen-Thread - aber immer noch aktuell:


raccoon78 schrieb:


> Übrigens mal was zum Thema "Verschrecken von Wild"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für das schöne Foto und den netten Text.

Da habe ich doch gleich noch etwas Passendes zum dem Thema, wie mit vermeintlichen Gründen des Naturschutzes argumentiert wird.
Der vorliegende Gesetzentwurf ist hierfür ein ausgesprochenes Beispiel, wie der Naturschutz als vorgeschobener Grund missbraucht wird.
Da wird bezüglich des Betretungsrechts faktisch aus dem gesamten hessischen Waldbestand ein "Naturschutzgebiet" für seltene bedrohte Tierarten.

Relativ häufig stößt der Freizeitsportler im Wald außerhalb von Schutzgebieten
auf Schilder, die ihn auffordern, Rehe und Hirsche nicht zu beunruhigen und
daher die Wege nicht zu verlassen. Dabei wird vielfach der Anschein erwekt,
diese Wildtiere seien durch Erholungsuchende gefährdet und es sei ein Gebot des
Naturschutzes, dass sich der Freizeitsportler bestimmten Restriktionen unterwirft,
um solche Gefährdungen zu vermeiden. Eine typische Argumentation aus den
Reihen der Jägerschaft wird im folgenden Kasten dargestellt und kommentiert.

*Eine typische Argumentation aus jagdlicher Sicht mit Kommentar*
Der Präsident des Deutschen Jagdschutz-Verbandes hat eine räumliche und zeitliche
Beschränkung des Waldbetretungsrechts in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gefordert.
Er begründete diese Forderung damit, dass Rückzugsgebiete bedrohter Tierarten zu
erhalten seien. Häufige Störungen durch Waldbesucher ergäben bei Tieren eine Stressbelastung
und beeinträchtigten sie in ihrem natürlichen Lebensrhythmus. Wie massiv
"die touristische Eroberung der deutschen Wälder" schon fortgechritten sei, zeige
allein der Umstand, dass das Rotwild als größte Wildtart in der Bunderepublik im
Laufe der Jahre zu einem nachtaktiven Tier geworden sei. Auch das Problem der Wildschäden
im Wald könne auf Erholungsuchende zurückgeführt werden. Da das Rotwild
in mehrstündigem Wechsel Nahrung zu sich nehmen müsse, wegen der Störung durch
den Menschen aber nicht zur Äsung komme, werde häufig stattdessen die Rinde von
Bäumen geschält (Südd. Zeitung vom 14/1 5.8. 1992).

Die zitierten Aussagen des DJV-Präsidenten erwecken den Anschein, Freizeitaktivitäten
der Waldbesucher seien die entscheidenden Stör- und Stressfaktoren für die Wildtiere.
Es wird unterstellt, die Tiere seien von Natur aus scheu und würden daher durch
Erholungsuchende beunruhigt. Die Tatsache bleibt unerwähnt, dass die Wildtiere
durch die üblichen Formen der Bejagung erst scheu gemacht wurden (erhebliche Vergrößerung
der Fluchtdistanzen) und dass sie daher - weil sie häufig nicht zwischen
Jäger und "ungefährlichem" Waldbesucher unterscheiden können - entsprechend empfindlich 
reagieren. Es fällt auch auf, dass der DJV-Präsident von "bedrohten Tierarten"
spricht und damit offensichtlich das jagdbare Wild meint, da er das Beispiel Rotwild
anführt. Rot- und Rehwild zählen Jedoch nicht zu den bedrohten Arten, im Gegenteil:
Aus ökologischen Gründen ist eine deutliche Verringerung der Wilddichte geboten.
Schutzwürdig (d.h. vor Beunruhigung durch Erholungsuchende und Jäger zu schützen)
sind die tatsächlich bedrohten Arten, wie z.B. das Birk· und das Auerhuhn, Schwarzstorch,
Wanderfalke und andere.

Die zitierte Argumentation mündet in die von jagdlicher Seite häufig vorgebrachte
Forderung, Sportler und andere Erholungsuchende müssten in der freien Landschaft
(insbesonder im Wald) überall gelenkt, auf Wegen gehalten und auf andere Weise
reglernentiert werden. Denn die Lebensräume des jagdbaren Wildes erstrecken sich 
fast über die gesamte für Erholung geeignete Kulturlandschaft. Das Motiv Naturschutz
wird rnissbraucht, indem der Anschein erweckt wird, es handele sich um seltene,
bedrohte Tierarten. Die unbestreitbare Notwendigkeit, für tatsächlich seltene Arten
(z.B. für Populationen von Raufußhühnern) ungestörte Rückzugsräurne zu schützen,
wird ohne naturschutzfachliche Begründung einfach auf das intensiv bejagte Wild
bezogen. Obwohl es also bei der zitierten Forderung um jagdliche Interessen geht (der
Jäger möchte in Ruhe seiner Beschäftigung nachgehen), werden Gründe des Naturschutzes
vorgeschoben. Ein solches Vorgehen zerstört die Glaubwürdigkeit des Naturschutzes,
wenn sich die Vertreter des Naturschutzes nicht deutlich genug von solchen
Forderungen distanzieren.


Naturschutzfachliche Gründe kann man natürlich auch im Sinne der Waldbesitzer vorschieben ;-)

Aus dem Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, das man für 23,90 Euro auch dem Hessichen Umweltministerium schicken kann.


----------



## trail_desire (5. Juli 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Meinst du in etwa so?!?



Genial......ja so hab ich das gemeint...... Danke....ich hab grad kein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.
Bedrohte Tierarten....da kann man ja eh nur lachen. Die Jäger füttern das Wild sogar an um mehr zum Schießen zu haben. Nur darum wollen sie den Wald für sich alleine haben. Um ungestört ihrem Hobby (profitabel ist das ja auch, die Pacht muß ja auch wieder reinkommen) nach zu gehen.
Da stören alle Arten von Waldbesuchern die keinen Profit bringen. Der Wald wird zunehmend aus Profitgier ausgebeutet. Naturliebhaber, zu denen natürlich auch wir Mountainbiker gehören (auch wenn man das auch gerne mal anders in den Medien darstellt) stören die Gruppe der Ausbeuter gehörig. Je mehr wir im Wald unterwegs sind, desto mehr Missstände  können uns auffallen. Wie in den letzten Jahren die zunehmend missachteten selbstaufgestellten Regeln der Landesforsten, nicht in weichem Boden mit Holzerntern zu fahren. Die Abstände zwischen den Rückegassen immer kleiner zu machen. Überall sieht man richtige Rückegassenbatterien. Und unzählige neue über 3 Meter breite Waldautobahnen um mit immer größeren LKW in den Wald zu fahren. Teilweise mit Bauschutt unterbaute Trassen, die mehr an Straßenbau erinnern, als an die Erhaltung von Waldwegen.
Die Aussagen von Forst BW auf deren HP klingen für mich wie Hohn....


----------



## /dev/random (11. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wenn sie antworten, kannst Du sie ja fragen, ob sie Interesse daran hätten, gemeinsam mit den Radsportverbänden und der DIMB eine Aufklärungs-Kampagne für Jäger und Biker in's Leben zu rufen. Für ein besseres, gegenseitiges Verständnisses und ein daraus resultierendes besseres Miteinander. Wäre gespannt, wie sie darauf reagieren!


Ich habe bisher, wie erwartet, auf meine Mail keine Antwort bekommen, wahrscheinlich kommt auch nix mehr. In gewisser Hinsicht ist das auch eine "Antwort".  Eine Einzelperson ist leider leichter zu ignorieren wie ein Verband mit zigtausend Unterstützern im Hintergrund...

Aufgeben kommt trotzdem nicht in Frage.


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Juli 2014)

Die Entstehung der 2 Meter Regelung

Ein Lehrstück der Demokratie.

Abgeschrieben und gekürzt aus Bike 4/91 "Schwabenstreich"
Weiter bei:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


.


----------



## JayDee1982 (17. Juli 2014)

Hier die Marketingausrichtung des SW

Zitat aus dem unten verlinkten Artikel aus dem Südkurier: 
_"Die Touristiker sollen ihre Werbeaktivitäten vor allem auf * wohlhabende Familien und Senioren*, *anspruchsvolle Singles und Paare* mittleren Alters und *junge Leute ohne Kinder* neu ausrichten. Diese Zielgruppen wollen die Schwarzwälder künftig mit *sieben Profilthemen umwerben*: Wandern, *Radfahren*, Naturerlebnis, Essen und Trinken, Familienurlaub, Wellness und Kultur. 




*„Bei diesen Themen wollen wir Nummer eins und unschlagbar sein“*, erläuterte Geschäftsführer Christopher Krull. Tourismus-Experte Eisenstein fügte hinzu, bei diesem Gästepotenzial bestehe die höchste Buchungsbereitschaft für einen Schwarzwaldurlaub."_

http://www.suedkurier.de/nachrichte...l-neue-Maerkte-erschliessen;art417921,7101843


----------



## waldwegflitzer (17. Juli 2014)

Leider schlechte Nachrichten:

In den Stuttgarter Nachrichten stand, dass der Petitionsausschuss die Streichung der 2m-Regelung nicht empfiehlt. Eine Begründung konnte ich dem Artikel nicht entnehmen.

Es bleibt also alles beim alten : Es wird weiterhin gefahren (zumindest ich mache das) und im Grunde sollte zu zivilem Ungehorsam aufgerufen werden.


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Juli 2014)

Hier die Pressemitteilung des Petitionsauschusses.
https://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/2014/juli/1202014.html

Letztlich entschieden wird durch das Parlament nach der Sommerpause.


----------



## sipaq (17. Juli 2014)

Also im Grunde genommen läuft es weiterhin auf eine Opt-In-Lösung hinaus, d.h. Wege müssen explizit freigegeben werden. Eine Opt-Out-Lösung, d.h. ungeeignete Wege müssten explizit für MTBs gesperrt werden, wird es nicht geben.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (17. Juli 2014)

Und wie bereits mehrfach hier zu lesen, bedeutet das konkret: Keine Wege werden ausgewiesen, weil der bürokratische Aufwand viel zu hoch ist.

Das haben die "Verwaltungsspezialisten" gut geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (17. Juli 2014)

Die optimale Lösung wärde doch MTB fahren in Ba-Wü allgemeinverbieten 

Auf Wegen unter 2m ist es verboten, auf Wegen über 2m ist man auch nur ein Ärgerniss und auf Straßen sowieso....


----------



## trail_desire (17. Juli 2014)

Bin mal gespannt ob der "Einfluß" der Forst/Jagd/Wander-Lobby auch bis ins Parlament reicht. Wenn ja, wäre das ein Skandal .....
Recht und Ordnung....nicht in BW.....hier gibt es nur Ordnung.
Bleibt es halt dabei....unter der Woche illegal die Homtrails abchecken.....da stört es eh keinen.....und am We und im Urlaub das Bike aufs Auto und BW verlassen. Da man ja am We Zeit hat und auch gerne mal einkehrt.....die anderen Regionen freuen sich.


----------



## Athabaske (17. Juli 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob der "Einfluß" der Forst/Jagd/Wander-Lobby auch bis ins Parlament reicht. Wenn ja, wäre das ein Skandal...


...da muss kein Einfluss reichen, die sitzen sozusagen auf dem Schoß der jeweiligen Abgeordneten...


----------



## /dev/random (17. Juli 2014)

Zu der Tourismussache: In der BNN ist heute auch eine Kurzmeldung dazu erschienen.


			
				BNN; 17.07.2014 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Wettbewerb um Touristen setzt der Schwarzwald verstärkt auf Gäste aus dem Ausland. Nur mit ihnen lasse sich weiteres Wachstum erwirtschaften, teilte die Schwarzwald-Tourismus-Gesellschaft bei ihrer Jahrestagung in Müllheim (Kreis Breisgau-Hochschwarzwald) mit. Gäste aus Deutschland bilden zwar noch die Mehrheit, sie verlieren jedoch an Bedeutung.[...]
> "Angesichts der immer kürzeren Aufenthaltsdauer deutscher Gäste sind nennenswerte Zuwächse bei den Übernachtungszahlen künftig hauptsächlich aus den Auslandsmärkten zu erwarten", sagte Tourismus-Geschäftsführer Christopher Krull.



Ohne 2m-Regel könnte der Schwarzwald (auch für "Inlandstouris") nochmal attraktiver werden; viel tun müssten sie wohl nicht, die bloße Ankündigung dürfte für manchen Boykott-Stop reichen


----------



## client (17. Juli 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hier die Pressemitteilung des Petitionsauschusses.
> https://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/2014/juli/1202014.html
> 
> Letztlich entschieden wird durch das Parlament nach der Sommerpause.


Und nun? Was bleibt, wenn die Politik eine große gesellschaftliche Gruppe und deren eigentlich harmloses Radsport-Interesse ausgrenzt?
Die Gerichte? Ziviler Ungehorsam? Aktive Provokationen?
Vermutlich von allen etwas!
Obwohl wir eine riesige Gruppe gleichgesinnter sind, so tragen wir das Risiko beim Befahren von schmalen Wegen in BW jeweils nur selbst.
Und was bleibt mir? Die Grünen wähle ich schon länger nicht mehr; wähle ich also überhaupt noch oder gehöre ich zukünftig zur größten Wählergruppe, den Nicht- oder Ungültigwählern. Für mich ist das 2m- Thema schon eine Grundsatzfrage an die Politik, denn morgen könnte ja genauso wieder eine bestimmte Hautfarbe oder Gruppenzugehörigkeit einer neuen Ausgrenzung unterworfen werden. Die Muster sind die selben; Intoleranz in Verbindung mit einer kleinen oder großen geistigen Störung bei gleichzeitiger politischen "Mittäterschaft".
Ich meide den schönen Schwarzwald und das betreffende Bundesland weiterhin wie die Pest.
Nur leider wird das Niemanden kratzen.


----------



## sipaq (17. Juli 2014)

Frag Deinen Abgeordneten wofür er steht?
Und wenn Dir das wichtig genug ist, dann werde zum Special-Issue-Wähler, sprich Du wählst den Kandidaten oder die Partei, die hier Besserung verspricht. Das heißt dann aber in Konsequenz, dass man ggf. auch mal eine Partei wählt, die man normalerweise nie wählen würde (FDP, Piraten, CDU, etc.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (17. Juli 2014)

client schrieb:


> Und nun? Was bleibt, wenn die Politik eine große gesellschaftliche Gruppe und deren eigentlich harmloses Radsport-Interesse ausgrenzt?
> Die Gerichte? Ziviler Ungehorsam? Aktive Provokationen?
> Vermutlich von allen etwas!


Genau! Wie wärs z.B. mit einer Anti-Schwarzwald- oder Anti-Alb-Website, wo speziell auf die Risiken für MTB-Urlauber hingewiesen wird. Mit entsprechender Promotion und Verlinkung können wir es sicher schaffen, dass unsere Seite bei einer Google-Suche nach "Schwarzwald Urlaub MTB" ganz oben erscheint. Das wäre der GAU für die Schwarzwald-Touristik.

Mal so als Idee...


----------



## trail_desire (17. Juli 2014)

Zitat von BNN; 17.07.2014:
Im Wettbewerb um Touristen setzt der Schwarzwald verstärkt auf Gäste aus dem Ausland. Nur mit ihnen lasse sich weiteres Wachstum erwirtschaften, teilte die Schwarzwald-Tourismus-Gesellschaft bei ihrer Jahrestagung in Müllheim (Kreis Breisgau-Hochschwarzwald) mit. Gäste aus Deutschland bilden zwar noch die Mehrheit, sie verlieren jedoch an Bedeutung.[...]
"Angesichts der immer kürzeren Aufenthaltsdauer deutscher Gäste sind nennenswerte Zuwächse bei den Übernachtungszahlen künftig hauptsächlich aus den Auslandsmärkten zu erwarten", sagte Tourismus-Geschäftsführer Christopher Krull.

Ja klar, jetzt will man die ausländischen Gäste ködern, die haben von der 2.Meter Problematik ja vielleicht noch nichts gehört.....und irgend wie muß man die Zahlen ja ausgleichen, wenn man die eigenen Landsleute vertreibt


----------



## beetle (17. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt echt konsequent sein uns auswandern.


----------



## Stopelhopser (18. Juli 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Frag Deinen Abgeordneten wofür er steht?
> Und wenn Dir das wichtig genug ist, dann werde zum Special-Issue-Wähler, sprich Du wählst den Kandidaten oder die Partei, die hier Besserung verspricht. Das heißt dann aber in Konsequenz, dass man ggf. auch mal eine Partei wählt, die man normalerweise nie wählen würde (FDP, Piraten, CDU, etc.).


 
Was wäre wenn die NPD sich ausgesprochen für die Abschaffung der 2m Regel einsetzen würde?


----------



## Athabaske (18. Juli 2014)

...was wäre, wenn Bonde die Schirmherrschaft über ein MTB-Festival in Bayersbronn übernehmen würde?


----------



## sipaq (18. Juli 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn die NPD sich ausgesprochen für die Abschaffung der 2m Regel einsetzen würde?


Entscheide Du. Es ist Deine Stimme.


----------



## Traufradler (18. Juli 2014)

Habe jetzt mal die Forstbehörde meines Landkreises Reutlingen angemailt, ob ich als Privatier solch eine Ausnahmegenehmigung bei mir beantragen kann und wo ich denn jetzt schon legal und wohortnah auf schmalen Wegen biken darf.
Bin gespannt auf die Antwort. Werde diese dann hier auch posten.

Diese ganze Bürokratie geht mir auf den Keks. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein.
Hab mal an mal bei einer meiner letzten Sonntagstouren, 3h am Albtrauf bei herrrlichstem Wetter, nachgezählt, wer mir entgegen gekommen ist: 12 Biker und 15 Wanderer und alle waren nett!!  

Gruß
Traufradler


----------



## Athabaske (18. Juli 2014)

Nett?

Von Nettigkeit steht nichts im Landeswaldgesetz.
Nett war kein Kriterium bei der Anhörung.
In der PM des Petitionsausschusses steht nichts von nett sein.


----------



## Traufradler (18. Juli 2014)

Nett: Da sieht man mal, wie der Petitionsausschuss und die Oberen der BaWü-Wanderverbände die Realität auf den Trails verkennt! Fakt ist, dass jetzt schon alle miteinander auskommen, wenn Respekt gegenüber den jeweils anderen herrscht.


----------



## Traufradler (18. Juli 2014)

Nett sind nur die Menschen auf dem Trail. Politiker und Funktionäre sind nicht auf Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (19. Juli 2014)

Klar, man kann auch illegal nett sein, bleibt aber illegal. Insofern ist das zwar schön fürs Gesamtempfinden auf einer Tour bringt uns aber nicht weiter.

Ganz blöd ist, dass wir trotz Nettigkeit, im öffentlich dargestellten Bild die Rowdies auf zwei Rädern sind, die quer durch das Unterholz heizen...


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Juli 2014)

"Doppeltes Spiel"

Der Vertreter des Schwarzwaldtourismus, Sascha Hotz, hält in der Anhörung am 10% Kompromiss fest. 
Weiter auf
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## Athabaske (19. Juli 2014)

Zum nett sein, ein Nachtrag.

Heute morgen in baden-württembergischen Wäldern.
Ein Mountainbiker begegnet einer sportlich-Jungen Nordic Walkerin, weicht ihr aus und wünscht ihr mit seinem gewinnendsten Lächeln einen guten Morgen.
...Sie wissen aber schon, dass Sie hier nicht fahren dürfen?
Der Mountainbiker wünscht weiterhin einen schönen entspannten Tag und gesteht, nicht zu wissen, dass er hier nicht fahren darf. Ob sie ihm das erklären könne?
Es folgte der Hinweis, der Weg sei zu schmal.
Die Rückfrage, wie man die Breite des Weges messen könne, wo ein Weg anfängt und aufhört und weshalb sie sich und ihm den Tag mit der unfreundlichen Entgegnung auf die freundliche Begrüßung, vergällen wolle, blieb unbeantwortet im Wald stehen. Und steht dort vermutlich noch immer.

Also nett ist anders...


----------



## DerMuckel (19. Juli 2014)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kirc...inbike-strecke-im-hexenwaeldle--87667394.html

Ich finde es ja toll, wenn Trails genehmigt/gedultet werden, aber 2 Trails "mit einer Gesamtlänge von 400 m"... Naja, in Kirchzarten muss man es nach der Ganzen Hetze aber wohl nichtsdestotrotz als Erfolg ansehen. Und wenn ich es richtig verstehe, geht es auch eher um Traningsgelände für den Sportverein.


----------



## Athabaske (19. Juli 2014)

Dulden und nicht genehmigen.


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Juli 2014)

DerMuckel schrieb:


> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kirc...inbike-strecke-im-hexenwaeldle--87667394.html
> 
> Ich finde es ja toll, wenn Trails genehmigt/gedultet werden, aber 2 Trails "mit einer Gesamtlänge von 400 m"... Naja, in Kirchzarten muss man es nach der Ganzen Hetze aber wohl nichtsdestotrotz als Erfolg ansehen. Und wenn ich es richtig verstehe, geht es auch eher um Traningsgelände für den Sportverein.



Das Trainingsgelände in Kirchzarten ist sinnvoll und wichtig. Und auch deszidierte Downhillstrecken sind eine wichtige Kanalisierung. Wir von der DIMB begrüssen solches Engagement.
Aber es ist auch klar, das für die Vielzahl der Tourenfahrer, dies höchstens ein kleines Zusatzangebot ist. Deshalb bleibt unser Ziel die Abschaffung der 2 Meter Regel. 
Leider wird in der Presse, gerade in der BZ, solche kleinen Strecken immer als Beweis angeführt, das man ja etwas für die Mountainbiker tue und die 2 Meter Regel deshalb beibehalten werden kann.

Dieser Unterschied ist in der Diskussion leider schwer dem normalen Bürger darzustellen.


----------



## DerMuckel (19. Juli 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Leider wird in der Presse, gerade in der BZ, solche kleinen Strecken immer als Beweis angeführt, das man ja etwas für die Mountainbiker tue und die 2 Meter Regel deshalb beibehalten werden kann.
> 
> Dieser Unterschied ist in der Diskussion leider schwer dem normalen Bürger darzustellen.



Ja, mir ging es auch im Prinzip um genau dieses  Ich sollte daran arbeiten, das zu schreiben was ich meine.


----------



## TTT (19. Juli 2014)

Was durch die Pressemitteilung des Petitionsausschusses klar wird:
Die lange Zeit, die man sich genommen hat war nicht der inhaltlichen Auseinandersetzung mit den Argumenten geschuldet, sondern der Hoffnung, dass unser Widerstand einschläft und der Schadensbegrenzung bei der Europawahl.
Umso mehr sollten wir nun dran bleiben und weitaus unangenehmer werden als bisher!


----------



## JayDee1982 (19. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Umso mehr sollten wir nun dran bleiben und weitaus unangenehmer werden als bisher!



Wie willst du denn noch unangenehmer werden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (19. Juli 2014)

Nett:

Nett ist nur die kleine Schwester von Scheisse


----------



## TTT (19. Juli 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn noch unangenehmer werden???


Es wird die nächsten Tage und Wochen das ein oder andere kommen! Bleib einfach hier am Ball. Im Augenblick kann ich nur sagen, der Ton wird rauher werden und es wird einigen weh tun. Der aktuelle Facebook Beitrag auf Open Trails zum Schwarzwald Tourismus tut sicher schon Einigen weh und die Reaktionen darauf noch mehr! Die verspielen gerade ihr in Mountainbikekreisen eh nur mäßiges Image komplett!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Juli 2014)

Das wird die genauso brennend interessieren wie die 58.000 Unterschriften...


----------



## JayDee1982 (19. Juli 2014)

Ich will ja nicht rum jammern oder alles schlecht reden, fürchte aber Robert liegt da nicht soooooo falsch.


----------



## TTT (19. Juli 2014)

Dass wir bisher nicht erfolgreich waren stimmt. Dass es sie nicht interessiert hat, stimmt nicht. Bisher haben sie aber geglaubt, die Sache aussitzen zu können, angenommen, die Sache verläuft sich, wenn sie auf Zeit spielen.
Ob es reicht, weiss ich nicht aber wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren! Bisher war die Kampagen rein auf Argumenten aufgebaut. Es war vielleicht blauäugig zu hoffen, Argumente könnten in der Politik zählen. Aber es ist nicht zu spät die Strategie zu ändern. Gehen wir ihnen und ihren Lobbygruppen doch an den Geldbeutel, ans Image und an die Wählerstimmen...


----------



## Tshikey (20. Juli 2014)

also ich finde die 2-meter-regel ja gar nicht so verkehrt....... 

das hällt die trails schön frei und ich kann rein aus sportsgeist mit nem aufgeschulterten umgefallenen baum,
einer überladenen schubkarre oder meiner halbleeren mülltonne schön und legal über die pfade schlendern!

wenn mir dann wer entgegenkommt oder an mir vorbei will, bin ich auch recht freundlich, grüße und schimpfe 
obendrein noch etwas über diese blöden mountainbiker, die die wege für sich beanspruchen und an denen man
so schwer vorbei kommt!

falls im bw-waldgesetz dann die schubkarre oder mülltonne mit einer extra-zeile geehrt wird, weiche ich auch
gerne auf sackkarre, rollator und alles sperrige roll- oder schleppbare aus was mir sonst noch so einfällt. 

seht es doch einfach so sportlich wie ich und folgt meinem beispiel! ich wette es wird der tag kommen, wo sich 
erholungsuchende, politiker, lobby-isten usw. an die zeit zurücksehnen, wo sportlich aktive menschen noch auf
schmalen rädern, sicher, rücksichtsvoll und jederzeit anhalt-bar im wald betätigt haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> .. Gehen wir ihnen und ihren Lobbygruppen doch an den Geldbeutel, ans Image und an die Wählerstimmen...



Politik wird von Lobbyisten gemacht. Aber deswegen Lobbygruppen 'an's Bein zu pinkeln'... 
Gibt es denn verlässliche Zahlen, wieviele Biker aus BaWü wegbleiben würden und wie hoch der Prozentsatz bzw. € am Griff in den Geldbeutel ist? Ob das dann nicht mit Wanderern aufgefüllt wird (Stichwort 'entspanntes Wandern ohne Nutzungskonflikt')?


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

Als Anhaltpunkt mag vielleicht der Black Forest Ultra Bike dienen:
http://www.regiotrends.de/de/sport/...-des-organisationskomitees-tritt-zurueck.html


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Dass wir bisher nicht erfolgreich waren stimmt. Dass es sie nicht interessiert hat, stimmt nicht. Bisher haben sie aber geglaubt, die Sache aussitzen zu können, angenommen, die Sache verläuft sich, wenn sie auf Zeit spielen.
> Ob es reicht, weiss ich nicht aber wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren! Bisher war die Kampagen rein auf Argumenten aufgebaut. Es war vielleicht blauäugig zu hoffen, Argumente könnten in der Politik zählen. Aber es ist nicht zu spät die Strategie zu ändern. Gehen wir ihnen und ihren Lobbygruppen doch an den Geldbeutel, ans Image und an die Wählerstimmen...




Naja mit dem "nicht erfolgreich sein" stimmt ja nicht so ganz....
56000 Unterschriften gegen die Regelung
Man ist in den Zeitungen/Medien
Es gibt viele Unterstützer mit Rang und Namen

Es scheiterteinfach nur an der Verbortheit und der Intolleranz von irgendwelchen Lobbyisten oder besser gesagt Egoisten, die den anderen nicht mal den Dreck unter dem Fingernagel gönnen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juli 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Naja mit dem "nicht erfolgreich sein" stimmt ja nicht so ganz....
> 56000 Unterschriften gegen die Regelung
> Man ist in den Zeitungen/Medien
> Es gibt viele Unterstützer mit Rang und Namen
> ...



Erfolg misst man an Ergebnissen. Sonst würde ja jeder der antritt Weltmeister, Olympiasieger oder Goldmedalliengewinner werden.


----------



## Mountain77 (20. Juli 2014)

Tshikey schrieb:


> also ich finde die 2-meter-regel ja gar nicht so verkehrt.......
> 
> das hällt die trails schön frei und ich kann rein aus Unfällent mit nem aufgeschulterten umgefallenen baum,
> einer überladenen schubkarre oder meiner halbleeren mülltonne schön und legal über die pfade schlendern!
> ...



Wenn Du alleine bist ok, aber hast Du schon mal an die Vereine und Anbieter gedacht die MTB Training und Touren anbieten und legal durchführen wollen?!


----------



## HelmutK (20. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Erfolg misst man an Ergebnissen. Sonst würde ja jeder der antritt Weltmeister, Olympiasieger oder Goldmedalliengewinner werden.



Und deswegen tritt man auch erst gar nicht, läßt es besser sein oder gibt auf? Nein: Erfolg kann nur der haben, der es versucht, der etwas dafür tut, der sich auch von Misserfolgen oder Rückschlägen nicht entmutigen lässt, der an sich und sein Ziel glaubt sowie den nötigen Durchhaltewillen aufbringt


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juli 2014)

Antreten ist aber KEIN Erfolg. 
Respekt fürs Antreten. Aber wie ja jetzt schon die ersten kapiert haben, kommt man mit Unterschriften sammeln und Argumenten nicht zum politischen Erfolg.


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. Juli 2014)

Erfolg ist nicht ein Ergebnis.... 
Erfolg ist ein Resultat aus vielen vielen kleinen Schritten..... es gibt Tage da sind die Schritte größer, es gibt Tage da bremst du den Sturts mit dem Gesicht.... Oft ist es frustrierend, selten einfach aber wer es nicht versucht oder nach dem ersten Misserfolg alles hinwirft, der wird nie Erfolg haben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juli 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Erfolg ist nicht ein Ergebnis....



Wir vergleichen: erfolgreicher Sportler. Oft angetreten oder oft auf'm Stockerl? Menderes Bagci: erfolgreich, weil er bei jeder Staffel im Casting war? Ich glaube nicht.

Siehe auch: http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erfolg


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

Und was genau schlägst Du vor, um erfolgreich zu werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juli 2014)

Das, was andere politisch erfolgreich macht: Lobbyarbeit hinter verschlossenen Türen ggf. gepaart mit entsprechender Polemik.

Argumente sind hier falsch. Kein Politiker will sich mit jemand auseinandersetzen, der Recht hat.


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

Welchen Part übernimmst Du?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Welchen Part übernimmst Du?



Du kennst Dich ja aus! Lobbyarbeit als 'Part' übernehmen...


----------



## burki111 (20. Juli 2014)

Hi,

da ich das Ganze ja schon seit den 80ern bzgl. Klettern in BW mitmache (am Uracher Wasserfall fing es an), bin ich davon überzeugt, dass es in BW nur über eine Positivliste eine halbwegs akzeptable Lösung geben wird.
Herumjammern bzw. massive Gesetzesübertretungen (klar fahre ich auf meinen Feierabendrunden auch die schmaleren Wege...) wird da leider nicht viel helfen.
Zudem überrascht es mich, dass es noch kein Nachtfahrverbot in den Wäldern gibt...

Gruß
Burkhardt


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

Warum? Alle anderen Bundesländer schaffen es auch ohne!


----------



## client (20. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> .....
> Umso mehr sollten wir nun dran bleiben *und weitaus unangenehmer werden als bishe*r!


Genau so! 
Wie Du das meinst weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

client schrieb:


> Genau so!
> Wie Du das meinst weiß ich allerdings nicht.


z.B. wie dies gerade auf https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails#!/DIMB.OpenTrails geschiet.


----------



## client (20. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Und was genau schlägst Du vor, um erfolgreich zu werden?


Es muß -wie immer- der anderen Seite /den Befürwortern der 2m Regel weh tun. Und zwar richtig!
Und dazu gibt es unendlich viele Wege. Die alle kann man hier nicht besprechen, aber eines vielleicht als Info; wenn das eigenen Amt plötzlich gefährdet wird, dann kommt oft Bewegung in den sturen Denk-Apparat.
Glaubt jemand ernsthaft das die (z.B.) Dr- Titel-Skandale irgend einen anderen Hintergrund haben, als sich an Politiker zu "rächen".
Leider scheint es ja anders nicht mehr zu gehen in unseren lobbyismusverseuchten Parlamenten.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> z.B. wie dies gerade auf https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails#!/DIMB.OpenTrails geschiet.



Verstehe ich das richtig: in dem Touren empfohlen/gefahren werden denen stellenweise verbotene Abschnitte sind!??
Wem oder was soll denn weh getan werden? Der Ausdruck selbiger macht's für Euch legal?
Und ihr wundert Euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig:


Nicht einmal im Ansatz!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juli 2014)

Dann erklär's bitte.


----------



## Stopelhopser (20. Juli 2014)

Heute in "Der Sonntag" im Artikel über Schwarzwald Tourismus eine Aussage zur "Zielgruppenänderung".



> Aus Mountainbike wird Mountainbike/Radfahren, Wellness wird um Thermen und Gesundheit ergänzt. Wandern darf Wandern bleiben. Konsequente Weiterentwicklung wäre ein passenderer Begriff gewesen als "Aufbruch".
> Aber Touristiker müssen verkaufen und das machen die Vertreterinnen und Vertreter der STG. Zum Beispiel Landrätin Dorothea Störr-Ritter, die die Attraktivität des Schwarzwaldes über Sportangebote fördern will und vom Land Zuschüsse für das Rahmenprogramm von Sportevents fordert - um mehr Zuschauer anzulocken.



http://www.der-sonntag.de/
Seite 13 "Weltmarke sucht Gäste".
_Unter dem großen Motto "Aufbruch 2020" will sich der Schwarzwald neuen Themen und neuen Zielgruppen öffnen. Vieles kommt einem dabei sehr bekannt vor._


----------



## dickerbert (20. Juli 2014)

Ich denke es geht darum aufzuzeigen, wie inkonsistent das Land selbst mit der 2m-Regel umgeht. Auf der einen Seite soll die Regel beibehalten werden, auf der anderen Seite werden Routen empfohlen, die offensichtlich gegen die 2m-Regel verstoßen.
Die Fragen die man vor diesem Hintergrund der Politik stellen kann: 
-Wie kann es sein, dass das Land selbst solche illegalen Routen empfiehlt, wenn die Politik das Gesetz für absolut notwendig hält. 
- Wie sind die Erfahrungen auf diesen Wegen bzgl Nutzungskonflikten?
- Was unterscheidet diese Trails von anderen Pfaden, auf denen angeblich Konfliktpotential herrscht?


----------



## HelmutK (20. Juli 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Heute in "Der Sonntag" im Artikel über Schwarzwald Tourismus eine Aussage zur "Zielgruppenänderung".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Da wären: wohlhabende Familien, anspruchsvolle Singles und Paare mittleren Alters ohne Kinder, wohlhabende Best Ager und junge Leute ohne Kinder. Das sind ja irgendwie alle von acht bis 88? „Unsere Zielgruppen repräsentieren 45 Prozent der Bevölkerung“, sagt Christopher Krull. Die Differenz steckt im Gehalt. Denn so sollen zum Beispiel gezielt Familien oder Paare mit einem Haushaltsnettoeinkommen von mindestens 2500 Euro angesprochen werden._

Im Schwarzwald sind halt nicht alle willkommen, insbesondere nicht die gut verdienenden Mountainbiker


----------



## client (20. Juli 2014)

Wer derart wichtige und überregional bekannte Top-Veranstaltung politisch kaputt macht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/index.php

Zahl der Bund eigentlich regionale Fördergelder Richtung Schwarzwald?? Wenn ja, dann wäre es sicherlich dringend notwendig auf den jeweiligen Bundestagsabgeordneten Druck auszuüben, da man ja willkürlich und böswillig den MTB-Tourismus abgewürgt hat oder erst überhaupt nicht gefördert hat.
Ein Harz4- Empfänger muß auch alles unternehmen um seine wirtschaftlich Situation zu verbessern, , sprich fast jede Arbeit annehmen.
Das selbe sollte für die Wirtschaftsförderung von Regionen gelten. Wer seine Ressourcen nicht nutzt, der hat auch sein Recht auf Förderung mittels Steuergelder verwirkt!
Wie lange wollen die eigentlich im Schwarzwald vom Heizdeckentouri, und in den Erinnerung an die schönen Zeiten in den 50ziger und 60ziger Jahren überleben.
Für mich ist es eine Unverschämtheit, dass eine ganze Region nicht seine Möglichkeiten nutzt, weil man am "Gestern" fest klebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

client schrieb:


> Wer derart wichtige und überregional bekannte Top-Veranstaltung politisch kaputt macht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
> http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/index.php


 
H. Eckmann hat ja klar die mangelnde Unterstützung des Tourismus als Grund genannt:


----------



## dickerbert (20. Juli 2014)

HelmutK schrieb:


> _Denn so sollen zum Beispiel gezielt Familien oder Paare mit einem Haushaltsnettoeinkommen von mindestens 2500 Euro angesprochen werden._



Wenn ein Schwabe sagt, dass Paare mit Einkommen > 2.500€ wohlhabend sind, dann weiß man, dass es dem Schwarzwald-Tourismus wirklich nicht mehr gut geht!


----------



## burki111 (20. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Warum? Alle anderen Bundesländer schaffen es auch ohne!


weil BW schon immer anders getickt hat; 14 Jahre IG Klettern haben mich das bitter erfahren lassen.


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

burki111 schrieb:


> weil BW schon immer anders getickt hat; 14 Jahre IG Klettern haben mich das bitter erfahren lassen.


Ich weiß, was Du meinst, bin früher selber intensiv geklettert und habe den ganzen Mist auch mitbekommen. Aber soll ich deswegen kampflos auf meine Rechte aus dem Grundgesetz und dem Bundesrecht verzichten? Für das Klettern gab es diese Rechte ja in der Form leider nicht...


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> H. Eckmann hat ja klar die mangelnde Unterstützung des Tourismus als Grund genannt:



Die Veranstalter bekommen keine Rückendeckung und es werden ihnen alle nur erdenklichen Würden, Steine und Knüppel in den Weg gelegt und dann sollen sie noch so viel "Moral" haben den wirtschaftlichen Faktor und den Tourismus bedenken.... Also wenn man keinen Rückhalt aus der Region hat, warum soll man denn dann genau dieser Region helfen ihre Kassen zufüllen?!?
Ich kann sehr gut verstehen wenn dann so ein Projekt eingestellt wird.


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

genau so isses!


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. Juli 2014)

Nur die Frage ist eben wie will man weiter vorgehen.... und auch noch so das es unangenehm wird bzw weh tut?!

Wirklich viele Möglichkeite gibts da ja leider nicht


----------



## muddymartin (20. Juli 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Nur die Frage ist eben wie will man weiter vorgehen.... und auch noch so das es unangenehm wird bzw weh tut?!
> 
> Wirklich viele Möglichkeite gibts da ja leider nicht


Meines Erachrens kann das nur eins sein: massiver flächendeckend er Boykott des Schwarzwaldes als touristisches Ziel, egal ob als Biker, Wanderer oder Skifahrer

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

Dazu ein wenig Polemik z.B. mit Autoaufklebern, in denen die Grünen im Zusammehang mit der 2m Regel als Verbotspartei und Anti-Radfahrerpartei entlarvt werden. Z.B.
- Respekt auf den Trails, Verachtung für Herrn Kretschann oder
- wie mein Profilbild oder
- Radfahrer wählen Rot/Grün ab - Gegen diskriminierung durch die 2m Regel


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. Juli 2014)

Ja und wie viele machen bei dem Boykott mit?
Die Wanderer juckt das nicht (die sind ja froh, wenn keine MTBler unterwegs sind)
Sonstige Erholungssuchende juckt die 2m Regel auch recht wenig....

Also wer bleibt denn da wirklich och für den Boykott?
Klar jeder, der nicht in den SW fährt, tut irgendwo weh.... aber er ist kein wirklicher Tritt in den Hintern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (20. Juli 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Ja und wie viele machen bei dem Boykott mit?
> Die Wanderer juckt das nicht (die sind ja froh, wenn keine MTBler unterwegs sind)
> Sonstige Erholungssuchende juckt die 2m Regel auch recht wenig....
> 
> ...



Klar, das muss medial untermauert werden, damit es ein Flächenbrand wird. Bike-Bravos usw.
Wir konnten auch eine fb-Plattform gründen,  wo jeder seine bike-urlaubsbilder postet getreu dem Motto "Ohne 2-Meter-Regel könnten diese Bilder aus dem SW sein!"

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

Ich kenne hier viele, die genau wegen der Regel nicht in den Schwarzwald fahren! Ich boykotiere deswegen mittlerweile auch Österreich (bis auf Gebiete, die sich flächendeckend für Biker einsetzen). Früher habe ich das nicht getan, weil ich es nicht wußte. Und viele nicht BW´ler wußten es bis vor kurzem auch nicht oder wissen es immer noch nicht. Das kann man ja ändern!
Ich glaube, so denken mehr als Du annimmst. Verläßliche Zahlen können Vergleiche mit der Pfalz bringen, die vom Potential vergleichbar wie der Schwarzwald ist. Der Tourismus wird den Vergleich schon anstellen können und vielleicht (hoffentlich) irgendwann die Schlüsse ziehen, dass mit 2m Regel und dem Ruf unter Bikern, an dem wir arbeiten, kein nachhaltiger Bike Tourismus aufgezogen werden kann und die Einnahmen z.B. in der Pfalz durch die Biker um ein vielfaches höher sind, ohne wesentliche Einbußen bei den Wanderern zu haben...


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. Juli 2014)

Ach Martin ( ich geh mal davon aus das dies dein richtiger Name ist)... klar kann man das machen, aber dies erreicht leider die Wenigsten, bzw es erreicht die, die eh nicht in den SW fahren, weil sie das mit der 2m-Regel schon kennen.

All die Wanderer, E-Bike-Touren-Rennradfahrer werden weiterhin in den SW fahren, weil sie ja kein Problem mit der Regelung haben/hatten. 
Es werden nur die nicht in den SW fahren die ein Problem mit der 2m-Regel haben.


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Ach Martin ( ich geh mal davon aus das dies dein richtiger Name ist)... klar kann man das machen, aber dies erreicht leider die Wenigsten, bzw es erreicht die, die eh nicht in den SW fahren, weil sie das mit der 2m-Regel schon kennen.


Das ist aber genau die Zielgruppe die der Schwarzwaldtourismus als neue Gäste zu erreichen versucht, teils mit betrügerischen Versprechen, teils mit illegalen Angeboten. Und im Irrglauben, damit Erfolg haben zu können hat man sich für den Erhalt der 2m Regel ausgesprochen, zusammen mit dem Städte- und Gemeindetag! Wenn wir es nur schaffen, diese Zielgruppe weiter von Reisen in den Schwarzwald abzuhalten (Verbraucherschutz ), wäre das doch schon ein schöner Erfolg!


----------



## dickerbert (20. Juli 2014)

Zum Boykott aufrufen ist doch Quatsch. Diejenigen, die die Thematik länger verfolgen, machen auch ohne Boykott keinen Urlaub in BW. Insofern hat die bisherige Kampagne bereits Früchte getragen, ohne dass die DIMB offiziell zur Schädigung des Tourismus aufrufen musste. Und der Rest - der würde einem offiziellen Boykottaufruf nur dann nachkommen, wenn es gerade zufällig in den Kram passt.

Für mich geht es dieses Jahr zumindest ins 2 Stunden weiter entfernte Allgäu (zum Wandern übrigens). Eventuell mache ich dennoch einen Zwischenstopp in BW, weil ich meiner Tochter die lange Fahrt nicht zumuten will oder weil es für den Rückweg einfach prima auf dem Weg liegt. In diesem Fall werde ich in den üblichen Bewertungsbogen aber auch deutlich machen, dass ich nur zur Durchreise hier bin und dass 7 Übernachtungen wegen der 2-Meter-Regel nach Bayern abwandern. 

Letztlich bleibt bei all dem "Kleinvieh" aber die Frage, ob es den Tourismus "momentan" wirklich kratzt? Der Schwarzwald ist seit eh und je ein Rentnerparadies! Mit Kuckucksuhren und bunt bemalten Schnapsgläschen lockt man alte Leute und Japaner. Ich kenne keine Zahlen, aber ich glaube, MTB-Touristen spülen weit weniger in die Kassen als Wellnessurlauber mit Orangenhaut.
Den Sprung hin zum Mountainbike-Eldorado scheint BW zur Zeit nicht gehen zu wollen. Und wenn ihr Plan aufgeht und sie wohlhabende ausländische Rentner in ihr Landidyll ziehen, dann kann man den Tourismusverbänden dafür auch keinen Vorwurf machen. Wenn es nicht aufgeht, kann man ihnen immer noch vor Augen führen, dass sie die Chance verpasst haben. Sollte der MTB-Sport bis dahin so wachsen wie zur Zeit, wird der Vorsprung der anderen Touristengebiete wohl kaum aufzuholen sein.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Juli 2014)

Gibt es ein Beispiel aus Deutschland, wo Boykott etwas bewirkt oder gar verändert hätte?
Ok, außer dem Boykott jüdischer Geschäfte während der Nazizeit...


----------



## F-Bike (21. Juli 2014)

Noch hat das Parlament nicht über die Beibehaltung/Abschaffung  der 2m Regel abgestimmt.  

Ich hatte letztes Jahr das Ministerium bezüglich von offiziellen  Kartenmaterial angeschrieben, die Antwort war sehr aufschlussreich und 
ermöglicht Raum für weitere Aktionen. Wenn gewünscht kann ich gerne dem DIMB die Antwort des Ministeriums zusenden.

Frank


----------



## burki111 (21. Juli 2014)

Hi,

auch halte einen Boykott für sinnlos und sogar eine echte Aufklärung wird nur eine kleine Minderheit aufwecken, wogegen IMHO eher ein Großteil des Wandervolkes (z.B. oben auf dem Schaufels bewege ich mich mit dem Bike aus Sicherheitsgründen wirklich nur abends unter der Woche) allergisch reagieren könnte.
Hier im oberen Donautal wird dank flachen und fein säuberlich gereinigten Fahrradweg tatsächlich ein nicht unerheblicher Umsatz mit dem Radfahrer generiert (an einem halbwegs schönen Wochenende mag ich da nicht unterwegs sein), während die etwas abseitigen Wege praktisch immer menschenleer sind.
Selbst mit dem MTB wird fast ausschließlich die Straße benutzt...

Nach meiner Erfahrung bleibt schlicht und ergreifend der Amtsweg (u.a. mittels Gutachten) und die lokalen IGs (es gibt durchaus hin und wieder den bikenden Bürgermeister) übrig, um wenigstens in einigen Bereichen Trails in BW zu legalisieren.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juli 2014)

F-Bike schrieb:


> Noch hat das Parlament nicht über die Beibehaltung/Abschaffung  der 2m Regel abgestimmt.
> 
> Ich hatte letztes Jahr das Ministerium bezüglich von offiziellen  Kartenmaterial angeschrieben, die Antwort war sehr aufschlussreich und
> ermöglicht Raum für weitere Aktionen. Wenn gewünscht kann ich gerne dem DIMB die Antwort des Ministeriums zusenden.
> ...



Ist angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (21. Juli 2014)

Die Fragen werden etwas schärfer. Ich habe mit H.Kretschmann und den beiden Vorsitzenden des Petitionsausschusses angefangen:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f423195.html#q423195
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423196.html#q423196
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423197.html#q423197

Ich würde Euch bitten auf Abgeordnetenwatch wieder Interesse zu bekunden und auch selber wieder Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. Juli 2014)

Zum Boykott hab ich noch eine Anmerkung.....

Wenn ma wirklich zum Boykott aufrufen würde und viele würden diesem Nachgehen, wem würde dieser Boykott denn wirklich schaden?!
Nicht dem Touri-Verband oder der Politik, sondern denen, die von den Gästen leben müssen.... Hotel-/Herbergen-/Restaurantbesitzer.... sprich es sind die Kleinen, die vielleicht auch froh wären, wenn die 2m-Regel fallen würde.....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juli 2014)

Dann sollten halt bitte diese Kleinen Druck auf ihre Lobby ausüben, damit die sich für entsprechende Änderungen einsetzt. So ist das nun mal. Es gibt keine Garantie, dass das Leben so verläuft wie man gerne hätte.


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. Juli 2014)

Der Druck kommt meistens beim Falschen an..... 
Sprich was juckt es ein Politiker, wenn du als Kleinunternehmer den Bach runter gehst?!? Dies ist für den Politiker so interessant wie wenn ich China ein Sack Reis umfällt.
Der Fehler liegt ja dann bei dem, der den Bach runter ist.... er hat sich ja nicht genug mit der Zielgruppe auseinandergesetzt, hat falsche Entscheidungen getrofffen und und und....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juli 2014)

Aber genau so ist es. Wenn der Druck jetzt nicht indirekt über uns kommt, kommt er irgendwann von jemand anders im Zweifel über eine ganz andere Schiene.
Jetzt auf die armen kleinen Hotelies Rücksicht nehmen? Ne!
Sie wollen den Kuchen, also sollen sie sich auch ein wenig strecken um ihn zu bekommen.


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die die Thematik länger verfolgen, machen auch ohne Boykott keinen Urlaub in BW.



Genauso ist es. Wir machen weder in BW noch in Österreich Urlaub. Weil Urlaub für uns mit Bike stattfindet und nicht dort, wo wir uns nicht willkommen fühlen. Ein einziges Mal waren wir jetzt einen halben Tag lang im Schwarzwald biken (auf der Durchreise) haben aber dafür bewusst keinen Cent dort gelassen und sind nicht wie wir das sonst in anderen Regionen tun irgendwo eingekehrt.
Wir Biker sind quasi die "Zukunft", Wanderer werden immer weniger oder stagnieren zumindest zahlenmäßig. In ein paar Regionen haben sie das erkannt, z.B. in Davos/Klosters oder im Vinschgau. Wenn wir gezielt wegbleiben, wird es Auswirkungen haben. Vielleicht nicht unmittelbar aber lang- und mittelfristig. Mit den Hoteliers und Restaurantbesitzern hab ich zwar schon irgendwie "Mitleid", weil sie nichts dafür können, aber andererseits leben wir in einer Demokratie (oder so wird es uns zumindest verkauft ): Das Volk wählt und bestimmt damit die Politik mit, und die Lobbyisten nach der Wahl noch viel mehr. Die Lobby der Gastronomie/Tourismusindustrie sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Wenn die wollen würden, könnten sie was bewegen. Und wenn sie unser Geld wollen, dann sollen sie das verdammt nochmal auch tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich schrieb ja, die Kleinen sind ja vielleicht genau die, die UNS unterstützen.... Müsen sie die dicht machen, weil MTBler alle anderen zum Boykott anstacheln, dann haben wir da auch keine Unterstützung mehr.
Die paar, die dann vielleicht mit hängen und würgen überleben, sind uns dann auch sehr wohlgesonnen, wenn denn dann die 2m-Regel fällt....


----------



## Athabaske (21. Juli 2014)

...was wäre Deiner Meinung nach die Alternative um Tourismus und Hotelgewerbe dazu zu animieren nicht die Meinung von Hr. Hotz zu unterstützen?


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. Juli 2014)

Diejenigen treffen, die so einen Unsinn wirklich beenden können!
Ist leichter gesagt als getan, dies ist mir durchaus bewusst.... zum Boykott aufrufen ist aber nicht der beste Weg. 

Wie es (dicker)Bert ja schon geschrieben hat werden diejenigen, die sich mir der Situation schon länger auseinandersetzen keinen Urlaub im SW machen alle anderen werden dies nur machen, wenn es ihnen grade in den Kram passt. 
Die Wirkung ist also so gut wie nicht da, nur das Ansehen der MTBler und deren Verbände werden darunter leiden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juli 2014)

"Wasch mich, aber bitte mach mich nicht nass." funktioniert halt einfach nicht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juli 2014)

Doppelt.


----------



## decay (21. Juli 2014)

Kurze Idee, warum macht man nicht ne Web-Seite/Facebook-Page auf der Leute posten können, welche Einnahmen heute dem Tourismus im SW durch ihr Fernbleiben entgangen sind. Natürlich ist fraglich ob das funktioniert, denn man muß eine kritische Masse von Leuten erreichen und auch am Ball bleiben... Oben auf der Page ein Counter: Bisher durch Biker entgangene Einnahmen in BW: xxxxxxxxx €
Dabei würde ich grundsätzlich sehr generös mit Beträgen umgehen, alles einrechnen, auch gerne mal die Gondel irgendwo mit auf die Rechnung setzen.

Boykottieren würde ich nicht offen, das ist kein kluger Ansatz imho.


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich sage ja "es ist nicht leicht".
Meiner Meinung nach würde uns aber ein Aufruf zum Boycott in ein wirklich schlechtes Licht rücken und da wollen wir ja nicht hin.


----------



## Athabaske (21. Juli 2014)

...noch einmal, bitte mache Alternativvorschläge...


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. Juli 2014)

decay schrieb:


> Oben auf der Page ein Counter: Bisher durch Biker entgangene Einnahmen in BW: xxxxxxxxx €
> Dabei würde ich grundsätzlich sehr generös mit Beträgen umgehen, alles einrechnen, auch gerne mal die Gondel irgendwo mit auf die Rechnung setzen.



Nette Idee, nur bezweifel ich die Richtigkeit der Summe X
Kann ja keiner nachvollziehen ob es ein "fake" oder ein realer Beitrag ist/war.
Die Relevanz der Summe X ist somit kaum gegeben.


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. Juli 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...noch einmal, bitte mache Alternativvorschläge...



Wenn ich die goldene Idee hätte, hätte ich sie schon längst umgesetzt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (21. Juli 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Nette Idee, nur bezweifel ich die Richtigkeit der Summe X
> Kann ja keiner nachvollziehen ob es ein "fake" oder ein realer Beitrag ist/war.
> Die Relevanz der Summe X ist somit kaum gegeben.



Wenn man das auf FB aufzieht ist das sogar sehr realistisch. Ob die Summe jetzt eine Fantasiesumme ist oder nicht wäre doch egal. Wenn dort steht: Anfahrt, 2 Brötchen beim Metzger, Tour, Pause in Gasthof/Hütte mit Summe X, Tanken und Getränk für die Fahrt, dann ist das durchaus glaubhaft.

Und mit Übernachtungen etc. wird dann auch ein Schuh draus...


----------



## trail_desire (21. Juli 2014)

Man muss aber auch noch beachten, daß in einer PWV-Hütte (Pfalz, für die die das nicht wissen) der Betrag den man dort  für Verzehr ausgibt, in BW oft nicht reicht.....da muß man ordentlich aufrunden, wenn man ähnlich satt werden will.


----------



## Muckymu (21. Juli 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch noch beachten, daß in einer PWV-Hütte (Pfalz, für die die das nicht wissen) der Betrag den man dort  für Verzehr ausgibt, in BW oft nicht reicht.....da muß man ordentlich aufrunden, wenn man ähnlich satt werden will.



Und wenn jetzt die Pfälzer dies und auch die 2m Regel als Werbeinstrument FÜR sich entdecken könnten, dann bräuchten wir nicht GEGEN den BW Tourismus arbeiten.


----------



## pndrev (21. Juli 2014)

Naja, einfach beim nächste Urlaub Fotos machenvor einem entsprechend teurem Hotel, bei guter Bewirtung etc, an den Tourismus BW schicken mit der Bemerkung "Das hätte bei euch sein können"... und dann das zweite Foto gleiche Leute, Singletrail und als Unterschrift "Das leider nicht".

Zumindest auf Facebook oder Twitter mit entsprechendem Hashtag kann sich da schnell ein szeneinternes Meme entwickeln.


----------



## /dev/random (21. Juli 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> -Wie kann es sein, dass das Land selbst solche illegalen Routen empfiehlt, wenn die Politik das Gesetz für absolut notwendig hält.


Einige Wege <2m Breite sind offiziell als MTB-Wege ausgeschildert; auf diese wird dann auch in den offiziellen Beschreibungen verwiesen. Das sind keine "illegalen Routen" sondern die berühmten "Ausnahmefälle".

Das steht so auch im "Mountainbike-Handbuch" [pdf]. Auf Seite 10 liest man dort:


> Neben sand- bzw. wassergebundenen Wegen und naturfesten Fahrwegen, spielen hier vor allem unbefestigte Wegsegmente eine entscheidene Rolle, die aus MTB-touristischer Sicht von großer Bedeutung sind.
> 
> Diese Wegsegmente werden im vorliegenden Leitfaden als Trails im touristischen Sinne definiert. Es handelt sich hierbei um Pfade und schmale Wege, die unbefestigt, naturbelassen und nicht mit Maschinen befahrbar sind. Sie haben eine variable Breite, die zumeist deutlich unter zwei Metern liegt.
> 
> ...



Nebenbei bemerkt: Laut deren Definition kann fast alles, was halbwegs nach "Weg" aussieht, ein "Trail" sein -- einzig asphaltierte Wegstücke sind nicht erfasst... Das macht sich dann auch in der Streckenführung bemerkbar: die Trails (also Wege, welche diese Bezeichnung verdient haben) dienen der kürzesten Verbindung zur nächsten Forststraße.



dickerbert schrieb:


> - Wie sind die Erfahrungen auf diesen Wegen bzgl Nutzungskonflikten?


Aus eigener Erfahrung: durchwachsen. Viele stört's nicht; aber oft genug gab's auch unwirsches Gemurmel.



dickerbert schrieb:


> - Was unterscheidet diese Trails von anderen Pfaden, auf denen angeblich Konfliktpotential herrscht?


Ein gelbes Schild: 





Quelle



TTT schrieb:


> [...] die Einnahmen z.B. in der Pfalz durch die Biker um ein vielfaches höher sind, ohne wesentliche Einbußen bei den Wanderern zu haben...


Die Infrastruktur, in Form bewirtschafteter Hütten, wie im Pfälzerwald gibt's in der Form im (Nord-)Schwarzwald nicht. In der Pfalz ist es fast schon anstrengend eine Tour zu planen ohne an einer Hütte vorbeizukommen, im Nordschwarzwald grad umgekehrt... Die Anzahl der Touren im Schwarzwald, bei der ich die örtliche Gastronomie unterstützt habe, kann ich an einem Finger abzählen. Bei den Touren in der Pfalz ist es sinnvoller zu zählen wie oft ich auf den diversen Hütten nichts konsumiert habe...


----------



## Athabaske (21. Juli 2014)

Wie erkennt der verwunderte Mountainbiker vor Ort, ob ein Weg offiziell ausgeschildert ist, oder nicht?


----------



## /dev/random (21. Juli 2014)

An den besagten gelben Schildern


----------



## dickerbert (21. Juli 2014)

Meine dritte Frage ging eher in diese Richtung: Welche Begebenheiten führen dazu, dass dieser spezielle Trail zum Befahren freigegeben werden kann? 
Folgt man der Argumentation für die 2m-Regel, dann herrscht überall auf schmalen Wegen Konfliktpotential. Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen können Wege dennoch freigegeben werden. Die Voraussetzungen finden sich sicherlich im Handbuch. 
Was unterscheidet ganz konkret die gelb markierten Trails von anderen Trails, die nicht freigegeben sind? Sorgt die gelbe Beschilderung dafür, dass es keine Nutzungskonflikte mehr gibt? Oder kommt es unabhängig von der Beschilderung zu Konflikten? Inwiefern helfen freigegebene Wege dann dabei, ein gutes Miteinander im Wald zu fördern?


----------



## /dev/random (22. Juli 2014)

Leider kommt Ironie in Textform schlecht rüber 
Welche Kriterien erfüllt sein müssen, damit ein Trail freigegeben wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Das absurde ist ja: Teilweise werden Wege beschildert, die vergleichsweise konfliktträchtig sind, andere wiederum sind eher unbedenklich. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen markierten und unmarkierten Trails ist das Schild. Alle Trails sind gleich, nur manche sind gleicher. Man kann die einen wie die anderen befahren und hat auch (teilweise) die selben Probleme. Ich wurde sowohl auf markierten, wie nicht markierten, Trails dumm angemacht. Falls man angemeckert wird kann man auf einem ausgeschilderten Trail immer noch auf die Beschilderung verweisen -- das ist der einzige Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (22. Juli 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> An den besagten gelben Schildern


...und außerhalb des Schwarzwaldes?

Die Frage ist durchaus ernst gemeint, gibt es offizielle Kriterien? Oder muss man im Vorfeld bei der zuständigen Forstbehörde nachfragen, ob die vorhandene Beschilderung die Freigabe des Teails miteinschließt?

Beim Schwäbische Alb Crossing sind die ein oder zwei Trailkilometer nach Angaben auf der Homepage nicht erlaubt und man muss schieben!


----------



## TTT (22. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Beschilderten Wege offiziell (amtilich) freigegeben sind und den Prozeß durchlaufen haben. Im besten Fall gibt es mündliche Absprachen mit den Behörden.


----------



## dickerbert (22. Juli 2014)

@/dev/random: Genau das meine ich. "Manche Wege sind gleicher als andere', das trifft es ganz gut. 
In der Stadt wo die Wege wirklich frequentiert sind, werden Radfahrer und Fußgänger entgegen jeder Regel auf Wegen unter 2m zusammen geführt und im Wald, wo wesentlich mehr Platz und weniger Leute sind, ist es plötzlich gefährlich?


----------



## Traufradler (22. Juli 2014)

Heute morgen in der SüdWestPresse. Und die Pressemitteilung der DIMB wurde auch gelesen!!

http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...sschuss-enttaeuscht-Radfahrer;art4319,2714725


----------



## TTT (22. Juli 2014)

Seit gestern stehen folgende aktuelle Fragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f423195.html#q423195 (bisher19 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423196.html#q423196 (bisher 22 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423197.html#q423197 (bisher 20 Interessierte)

heute neu hinzugekommen (Fragen von Jörg Jäger):
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/georg_nelius-597-44355--f423253.html#q423253 (bisher 6 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423252.html#q423252 (bisher 5 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423251.html#q423251 (bisher 5 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/matthias_proefrock-597-44387--f423250.html#q423250 (bisher 5 Interessierte)

Ich würde Euch bitten auf Abgeordnetenwatch weiter Interesse zu bekunden und auch selber weiter Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## duc-748S (22. Juli 2014)

Hier mal was zur 2m-Regel aus juristischer Sicht
http://www.fahrrad-recht.de/index.php?p=fahren&c=14

Der ein oder andere von euch kennt das sicherlich schon, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja doch jemanden ... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Hier mal was zur 2m-Regel aus juristischer Sicht
> http://www.fahrrad-recht.de/index.php?p=fahren&c=14
> 
> Der ein oder andere von euch kennt das sicherlich schon, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja doch jemanden ...
> ...


 
Da steht interessanterweise, dass die 2-Meter-Regel keine Rechtssicherheit bietet (weil 'Weg' nicht definiert und 2 Meter nicht eindeutig messbar etc.). Die _Rechtssicherheit_ ist aber ein Argument, was von Politik und den entsprechenden Verbänden immer wieder als Argumente für die 2-Meter-Regel und gegen eine Lösung wie z.B. in Hessen verwendet wird.

Was lernen wir daraus:
- die haben keine Ahnung
- oder setzen sich wider besseren Wissens darüber hinweg
- Sachargumente zählen eh nicht, also muss man sich damit auch nicht auseinandersetzen

Haut Ihnen das auf abgeortdnetenwatch.de und bei jeder anderen Gelegenheit um die Ohren!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Da steht interessanterweise, dass die 2-Meter-Regel keine Rechtssicherheit bietet (weil 'Weg' nicht definiert und 2 Meter nicht eindeutig messbar etc.).
> ...
> Haut Ihnen das auf abgeortdnetenwatch.de und bei jeder anderen Gelegenheit um die Ohren!



Sehr gute Idee! Dann kann man sicher sein, das dann zur Eindeutigkeit bald überall schicke Verbotsschilder stehen.
Dann doch lieber 'rechtsunsicher'...


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2014)

Wenn tatsächlich plötzlich überall Verbotsschilder stehen und deren Einhaltung auch noch verfolgt würde, könnte man sicher sein, dass die 2-Meter-Regel schnell von einer sinnvollen Lösung abgelöst würde, weil sich dann alle Seiten - und damit meine ich Politik, Verwaltung, Tourismus und Biker - mit dem abstrusen Quatsch nicht mehr so wunderbar bequem arrangieren könnten.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> schnell von einer sinnvollen Lösung abgelöst würde



Sorry, aber muß ich (leider!!!) lachen, wenn ich das lese. Wir sind in Deutschland!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...könnte man sicher sein, dass die 2-Meter-Regel schnell von einer sinnvollen Lösung abgelöst würde ...



Ist ja süß...Du, echt, ey, macht mich aber auch irgendwie 'n Stück weit betroffen.


----------



## MO_Thor (22. Juli 2014)

Pessimistische Sicht auf die Zukunft:
2m-Regelung wird erweitert um eine genaue Definition von "Weg" und wie man wo abzumessen hat. Die ohnehin schon stark geforderten Förster, Wegewarte und Nationalparkwächter bekommen infolge desssen die Erlaubnis, Mountainbiker anzuhalten und nach Recht und Gesetz zu bestrafen.

Möglich, dass es hinter den Türen genau so zugeht. Man hat die Löchrigkeit des Gesetzes erkannt und "bessert nach" - im allerbesten Lobbyistensinne.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Juli 2014)

DAS war und ist auch meine Befürchtung...56.000 Unterschriften waren eine super PR-Aktion von DIMB und Freunden -aber nicht wirklich zielführend.


----------



## Muckymu (22. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> DAS war und ist auch meine Befürchtung...56.000 Unterschriften waren eine super PR-Aktion von DIMB und Freunden -aber nicht wirklich zielführend.


mach doch mal einen zielführenden Vorschlag statt trübe Stimmung zu verbreiten.


----------



## muddymartin (22. Juli 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> mach doch mal einen zielführenden Vorschlag statt trübe Stimmung zu verbreiten.



Vorher fällt die 2-Meter-Regel von alleine....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Juli 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> mach doch mal einen zielführenden Vorschlag statt trübe Stimmung zu verbreiten.



Hatte ich schon. Guckst Du:


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das, was andere politisch erfolgreich macht: Lobbyarbeit hinter verschlossenen Türen ggf. gepaart mit entsprechender Polemik.
> 
> Argumente sind hier falsch. Kein Politiker will sich mit jemand auseinandersetzen, der Recht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (22. Juli 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und außerhalb des Schwarzwaldes?


Zumindest der Schwäbische-Alb-X scheint mit Schildern im gleichen Design ausgeschildert. Wie's im Rest vom Ländle aussieht weiß ich nicht. Da gilt wohl: Pech Gehabt[tm]. Leider. 



Athabaske schrieb:


> Beim Schwäbische Alb Crossing sind die ein oder zwei Trailkilometer nach Angaben auf der Homepage nicht erlaubt und man muss schieben!


Warum werden die dann überhaupt aufgenommen? Scheinbar funktioniert die hochgelobte Ausnahmeregelung doch nicht so gut wie immer behauptet wird.
Absurd.



dickerbert schrieb:


> In der Stadt wo die Wege wirklich frequentiert sind, werden Radfahrer und Fußgänger entgegen jeder Regel auf Wegen unter 2m zusammen geführt und im Wald, wo wesentlich mehr Platz und weniger Leute sind, ist es plötzlich gefährlich?


Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Mittlerweile rege ich mich darüber aber nicht mehr auf, dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. 
In dem Zusammenhang stellt sich mir allerdings eine Frage: Warum sollte jemand, der mit Radfahrern in der Stadt schon Probleme hat, es plötzlich befürworten, daß im Wald auch schmalere Wege befahren werden dürfen?

Noch was zur Pressemitteilung des Petitionausschusses:


> Mit ihrer Petition hatte die Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e. V. (DIMB) eine Änderung des Landeswaldgesetzes angestrebt. Dabei ging es darum, eine Regelung zu streichen, wonach das Radfahren auf Wegen unter zwei Meter Breite verboten ist. Gestrichen werden sollten laut Petenten außerdem entsprechende Bußgeldbestimmungen im Landeswaldgesetz.


Die Formulierung ist doch irreführend. Noch ist nichts entschieden, warum schreiben sie es dann so, als ob die Entscheidung schon gefallen wäre? Oder ist die Entscheidung hinter geschlossenen Türen schon gefallen, und wird im Landtag nur noch abgenickt? Was sagte unser Herr Ministerpräsident nochmal in Bezug auf Demokratie und Willkür?


----------



## Muckymu (22. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon. Guckst Du:


wow, wie zielführend.
Hätte man ein paar Millionen, könnte man sicher auch viel bewegen.
Schreib lieber an irgend einen Politfuzzi stat hier die anzugreifen, die aus dem Wenigen sehr viel gemacht haben


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Juli 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> wow, wie zielführend.
> ...



Jetzt bin ich auf Deinen Lösungsansatz neugierig!


----------



## Muckymu (22. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auf Deinen Lösungsansatz neugierig!


ich schreibe, auf Facebook, bei Abgeordnetenwatch, an Zeitungen...
Wo immer ich kann,aber viel zu wenig im vergleich zu anderen. Aber auf keinen Fall sitz ich hin und mache anderen von uns vorwürfe.
Die Deppen sind da drausen, gegen die müssen wir gehen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich zitiere mal:


Muckymu schrieb:


> wow, wie zielführend.
> ...



Wie bisher (nicht nur von der DIMB) bewiesen: Politik funktioniert so nicht.


----------



## Muckymu (22. Juli 2014)

bist du ein troll?
du sagst nur was deiner meinung nach falsch ist.
Wie ich schon sagte, sehr zielführend.
Welcome to my spam list


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Juli 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ...
> du sagst nur was deiner meinung nach falsch ist.
> ...



Liest Du alle Buchstaben? Soll ich's für Dich nochmal zitieren!?
Guckst Du http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobbyismus Funktioniert bewiesenermaßen einwandfrei.


----------



## /dev/random (22. Juli 2014)

Jungs, geht lieber ne Runde radfahren anstatt euch hier virtuell die Köpfe einzuschlagen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (22. Juli 2014)

Wir machen es wie der SW-Verein, wir setzen uns in einen Raum, schließen die Türe ab und handeln das für uns beste Konzept auf wegen ÜBER 2Meter aus.... An allen Wegen wird dann ein "Achtung BIKER"-Schild aufgestellt mit dem Zusatz "Nur für Biker" nagut auf 10% der Wegen dürfen sich auch Wanderer bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ist ja süß...Du, echt, ey, macht mich aber auch irgendwie 'n Stück weit betroffen.


 
Du findest das also süß. 
Ich hab' Dich auch ganz doll lieb, aber wenn Du damit fertig bist, guck Dir noch mal meinen Beitrag an und lies alle Buchstaben, da steht:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> *Wenn* tatsächlich plötzlich überall Verbotsschilder stehen *und deren Einhaltung auch noch verfolgt würde*, könnte man sicher sein...


 
Nur zur Erinnerung: Du hast was von Verbotsschildern geschrieben und dass man sicher sein kann. Sicher, dass die demnächst überall aufgestellt werden, wenn man öffentlich das Argument 'Rechtssicherheit' in Frage stellt.

Ich habe das nur aufgegriffen (sorry, mein Fehler) und geschrieben, dass _WENN_ sich irgendjemand die Mühe macht, wegen uns Schilder aufzustellen und _WENN_ sich dann auch noch jemand um deren Einhaltung kümmern würde (oder könnte), dass sich _DANN_ wirklich was ändern würde.

Das kannst Du gerne weiterhin süß finden, aber stell' Dir doch zur Abwechslung mal ernsthaft vor (Ernsthaftigkeit ist etwas mühsam, lohnt sich aber ab und zu), was passieren würde, wenn das Biken auf schmalen Wegen in Baden-Württemberg allen Bikern wirklich wirksam verboten würde. Nimm' Dir ruhig etwas Zeit dafür: stell Dir vor, dass die intelligent vorgehen, die kennen die besonders beliebten Strecken und da stehen sie dann und haben das Recht Dich anzuhalten und zu kontrollieren, es wird im Wald Streife gefahren (auch mal mit'nem Geländemotorrad), es hagelt Bußgelder, bei Wiederholung auch mehr, Wege werden konsequent und flächendeckend physisch gesperrt etc.

Das fände wohl niemand mehr süß, oder? Selbst Du nicht. Da würde sich doch wohl deutlich mehr Widerstand regen als jetzt, oder? Die Politik würde sich entsprechend gut überlegen, ob sie das wirklich weiter aussitzen will oder ob man die lästige Regel nicht einfach streicht oder zumindest pilotweise aussetzt oder sonstige halbgaren Auswege sucht. (Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass eine solche Kontrolle nicht umsetzbar wäre und schon der Versuch auch dem Letzten klar machen würde, dass wenn nicht die Regel so doch spätestens deren Durchsetzung absolut unverhältnismäßig ist, die fehlende Definition/Messbarkeit würde die Verfahren erschweren und so würde alles beim Alten bleiben, nur mit mehr Schildern im Wald. Denn sonst hätten sie am Ende auch noch den Bund der Steuerzahler am Hals und bei aller Liebe zu den Wald-Lobbyisten: irgendwann muss ein Politiker auch mal an seine Karriere denken.)

Du zweifelst noch? Ist nicht schlimm. Guck Dir einfach an, wie es in Hessen gelaufen ist: da drohte ganz konkret eine deutliche Einschränkung der Rechte der Biker und das fanden die gar nicht _süß_, sondern waren wirklich _betroffen_. Entsprechend hat sich da was getan und die Gesetzesverschärfung konnte abgewendet werden.

Das tückische an der aktuellen Situation in BaWü ist doch, dass es eigentlich verboten ist, aber nicht verfolgt wird und sich daher die große Mehrheit - oben wie unten - mit dieser für einen Rechtsstaat eigentlich inakzeptablen Situation seit Jahren arrangiert hat. Momentan ist daher das Ablehnen der Petition verglichen mit den Forderungen der anderen Lobbyisten aus Sicht der Politiker das bequeme, kleinere Übel.

FAZIT
=> Deine Verbotsschilder unrealistisch => deren Durchsetzung unrealistisch => schnelle Änderung unrealistisch

Wir sind also in gewisser Weise einer Meinung. Du hast es nur nicht gemerkt. 

Und Dein Ansatz mit den Hinterzimmern und der Polemik ist wahrscheinlich leider auch gar nicht so falsch, nur lässt sich so eine Lobby nicht mal eben in ein paar Monaten aufbauen. Dafür hatten die Wanderer, Jäger und Waldbesitzer etwas mehr Zeit und sind eh anders aufgestellt.

Und jetzt kommst Du bitte mit einem wirklich konstruktiven Vorschlag um die Ecke, OK?


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2014)

P.S.: Warum ich den Kommentar von Robert überhaupt aufgegriffen habe? Weil ich ein Problem damit habe, wenn man jetzt aus taktischen Gründe öffentlich schon nicht mehr die berechtigten Sachargumente anführen kann, aus Angst, dass Schilder aufgestellt werden oder sonst ein Ungemach droht. In welchem Land leben wir noch mal? Eben.


----------



## trail_desire (22. Juli 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Wir machen es wie der SW-Verein, wir setzen uns in einen Raum, schließen die Türe ab und handeln das für uns beste Konzept auf wegen ÜBER 2Meter aus.... An allen Wegen wird dann ein "Achtung BIKER"-Schild aufgestellt mit dem Zusatz "Nur für Biker" nagut auf 10% der Wegen dürfen sich auch Wanderer bewegen



.....aber nur  im schwarzen Wald gibts 10 % für die Wanderer....


----------



## JayDee1982 (22. Juli 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> .....aber nur  im schwarzen Wald gibts 10 % für die Wanderer....



Ja klar, wo denn auch sonst?!?
Alle anderen können dann eine Sondergenehmigung erbetteln


----------



## keroson (22. Juli 2014)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44342--f423287.html#q423287


----------



## TTT (22. Juli 2014)

Genial, ein Buton gedrückt (ignore) und meinen Augen gehts wieder gut (die Milka Flußkühe sind weg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> P.S.: Warum ich den Kommentar von Robert überhaupt aufgegriffen habe? Weil ich ein Problem damit habe, wenn man jetzt aus taktischen Gründe öffentlich schon nicht mehr die berechtigten Sachargumente anführen kann, aus Angst, dass Schilder aufgestellt werden oder sonst ein Ungemach droht. In welchem Land leben wir noch mal? Eben.



Da scheine ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt zu haben: die (absolut richtigen!) Sachargumente werden -so, wie es sich für mich abzeichnet- früher oder später zu einer rechtssicheren Regelung führen.
Allerdings vermutlich eher in die Richtung, das dann ganz rechtssicher Verbotsschilder aufgestellt werden.
Wer die deutsche Seele kennt, weiß, das ihr dann nicht nur den vereinzelt auftretenden Förstern Öl ins Feuer gebt, sondern das dann jeder Sonntagsspaziergänger seinen Hilfs-Sherriff ausleben kann.
Dann doch lieber rechtsunsicher.

Weil ich immer wieder zu Lösungsvorschlägen aufgefordert werde und die seit langem funktionierende Lobbyarbeit für nicht gangbar angesehen wird folgender Vorschlag für eine PR-Aktion:
Bilderserie von Begegnungsverkehr wie es ist. Wanderer nebeneinander und wegfüllend; Biker freundlich hintereinander und durch die Wanderer an der Ausübung gehindert. Oder großer, bellender Hund, der einen Biker stellt. Oder 'Vorsicht, Biker. Bitte rechts gehen'.

Nicht 'wir sind Biker' mit gegenseitiger Rücksichnahme sondern 'mit welchem Selbstverständnis beanspruchen die Wanderer den Weg für sich?'

Vorschläge erbeten!


----------



## MO_Thor (23. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Weil ich immer wieder zu Lösungsvorschlägen aufgefordert werde und die seit langem funktionierende Lobbyarbeit für nicht gangbar angesehen wird folgender Vorschlag für eine PR-Aktion:
> Bilderserie von Begegnungsverkehr wie es ist. Wanderer nebeneinander und wegfüllend; Biker freundlich hintereinander und durch die Wanderer an der Ausübung gehindert. Oder großer, bellender Hund, der einen Biker stellt. Oder 'Vorsicht, Biker. Bitte rechts gehen'.
> 
> Nicht 'wir sind Biker' mit gegenseitiger Rücksichnahme sonder 'mit welchem Selbstverständnis beanspruchen die Wanderer den Weg für sich?'
> ...


Mein Vorschlag: lass es lieber sein mit Vorschlägen ebenjener Art.
Genau DAS ist nämlich: 


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Öl ins Feuer


Schonmal den Gedanken gehabt, dass wir Biker gegenüber den Wanderern in etwa wie 40t-LKWs gegenüber Rollern sind? Also der stärkere Verkehrsteilnehmer? Allein aus dem Grund ist es für uns verpflichtend, zurückhaltender zu sein. 
Was glaubst du, wie schnell so eine PR-Aktion umschlägt?
_"Radlrambos machen Radlrambo-PR"_
Dagegen wirkt sogar dein Vorschlag mit der Lobbyarbeit vernünftig.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Juli 2014)

Nein, nicht als Radlrambo's dargestellt. Das wäre natürlich kontraproduktiv. Evtl. sogar auf Trecking-Rädern damit sich die Zielgruppe besser identifizieren kann.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Da scheine ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt zu haben: die (absolut richtigen!) Sachargumente werden -so, wie es sich für mich abzeichnet- früher oder später zu einer rechtssicheren Regelung führen.



Die Sorge verstehe ich. Ich habe halt den Eindruck gewonnen, dass wenn jemand jetzt wirklich an das Gesetz rangeht (und nicht nur den Status Quo aussitzt), sich damit beschäftigt, es womöglich noch verschärft, zwei Sachen passieren:
- bei einer echten Überarbeitung würde auffallen, dass das Gesetz unpraktikabel, mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt und unverhältnismäßig ist. Ich würde hoffen, dass man in dem Moment auf eine Lösung wie in Hessen (!) kommt. Da hat die deutsche Seele sich zumindest ganz maßvoll und vernünftig gezeigt. Das macht mir Hoffnung.
- wenn dennoch tatsächlich eine wirksame Verschärfung in der Mache wäre oder dann tatsächlich umgesetzt würde, käme endlich ein angemessener Sturm auf

Aber es ist müssig darüber zu spekulieren. Jeder hat seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht und gute Gründe, andere Erwartungen zu haben. Ich bin von der aktuellen Entwicklung sicherlich negativ überrascht, aber dennoch nicht hoffnungslos.

Die Ideen mit den Bildern sind grundsätzlich gut, bei der Umsetzung muss man halt ein bisschen sensibel sein, aber unabhängig von der Umsetzung hat sich halt gezeigt, dass wir offensichtlich nicht die Durchschlagskraft haben, die wir bräuchten. Das hat verschiedene Gründe, alte Seilschaften auf der einen und noch recht junge Strukturen auf der anderen Seite gehören dazu.

Dafür, dass wir das rein ehrenamtlich mit einer Handvoll Leute gestemmt haben, haben wir immerhin einen Achtungserfolg erzielt (s. Presse im vergangenen Jahr). Wenn das jetzt nicht gereicht hat, dann muss man später und anders (Lobby) noch mal ran oder die Regel fällt irgendwann von allein, wenn jemandem auffällt, wie hinderlich sie zum Beispiel für die Zukunft des Tourismus ist.

Ich vermisse übrigens nach wie vor ein Statement der anderen Radverbände.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich bin von der aktuellen Entwicklung sicherlich negativ überrascht, aber dennoch nicht hoffnungslos.


Das trifft's ziemlich gut


----------



## TTT (23. Juli 2014)

aktuelle Fragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f423195.html#q423195 (bisher 27 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423196.html#q423196 (bisher 28 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423197.html#q423197 (bisher 26 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423248.html#q423248 (Vorabantwort)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/georg_nelius-597-44355--f423253.html#q423253 (bisher 21 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423252.html#q423252 (bisher 23 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423251.html#q423251 (bisher 21 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/matthias_proefrock-597-44387--f423250.html#q423250 (bisher 21 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423287.html#q423287 (bisher 20 Interess.)

neu hinzugekommen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423291.html#q423291 (bisher 3 Interess.)

Ich würde Euch bitten auf Abgeordnetenwatch weiter Interesse zu bekunden und auch selber weiter Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Mountain77 (23. Juli 2014)

Als Mountainbiker und Hundebesitzer bin ich gegen Meinungsmache gegenüber anderen Waldnutzern! Dies hilft nur den Hardlinern, egal auf welcher Seite.

BW hat doch viele erfolgreiche Radsportler hervorgebracht. Müssten diese nicht noch viel aktiver und drastischer eingebunden werden?!
Als schmückendes Beiwerk für die Politiker sind sie ja gerne gesehen, gerade wenn eine Medaillie um den Hals baumelt. Dazu im passenden Moment ein Shirt, "ich trainiere illegal in BW Wäldern", "ich trainiere in Bayern" kommt bestimmt gut bei der Presse an.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Juli 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> ...Dazu im passenden Moment ein Shirt, "ich trainiere illegal in BW Wäldern", "ich trainiere in Bayern" kommt bestimmt gut bei der Presse an.



Top Idee!!!!  Langsam wird's ja mit der Polemik. 
Evtl. geht ja auch was aus der Kriegskasse der DIMB und kann damit entsprechend Sponsorfläche auf den Trikots belegen.


----------



## client (23. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Die Fragen werden etwas schärfer. Ich habe mit H.Kretschmann und den beiden Vorsitzenden des Petitionsausschusses angefangen:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f423195.html#q423195
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423196.html#q423196
> ...



Sehr gut, aber sicherlich wird es keine entsprechenden Antworten geben.
Viel wichtiger ist es, wenn die Kritik über die BW Grünen an die Bundesgrünen gerichtet würde, denn die sind ja massiv auf der Suche nach einer Berechtigung weiterhin im Bundestag zu sitzen. 
Die haben mit ihren blassen Vorsitzenden sichtbar die Sorge, weiterhin Macht und Einfluss in Berlin zu verlieren. 
Ich würde die Grünen gewiss nicht wählen, wegen der Antidemokratischen BW-Grünen-Partei.


----------



## client (23. Juli 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Quelle


Vielleicht wäre das ein Weg zur Provokation! Wir entwickeln ein kleines, auffälliges Schild mit dem Hinweis: "getesteter, geiler Trail und den Bezug zum Bundesgesetz" und nageln überall in BW die Schilder in die Wälder. So könnten in wenigen Tagen viele Tausend Schilder auf schöne Trails verweisen und der Abbau selbiger Schilder wird den Forst, die Jägerschaft und die Wanderlobby viel Zeit und Nerven kosten, wobei wir fleißig neue Schilder ergänzen.
Mit einer notwendigen Absicherung könnten wir sehr lange unbeobachtet ein neues Streckennetz in die Öffentlichkeit bringen und das auch sofort in Bundesgebiet als solches verbreiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (24. Juli 2014)

...da nirgendwo steht, was auf den Schildern für freigegebene Wegen stehen muss, könnte man tatsächlich in Versuchung kommen, den Wald zuzupflastern...


----------



## TTT (24. Juli 2014)

client schrieb:


> Sehr gut, aber sicherlich wird es keine entsprechenden Antworten geben.


Es wird an uns liegen, diese Antworten penetrant einzufordern, auf Abgeordnetenwatch, in Leserbriefen, auf Facebook,...
Je mehr mitmachen umso größer wird der Druck, bzw. der öffentliche Schaden, wenn die Fragen nicht beantwortet werden. Deswegen ist es auch wichtig, auf Abgeordnetenwatch interesse zu bekunden!


----------



## TTT (24. Juli 2014)

Mein (bisher) tägliches Update. Wenn Ihr selber Fragen stellt, könnt Ihr mir gerne eine PM schreiben, dann nehme ich das mit in die Liste auf. Ansonsten bleiben doch leider viele Fragen mehr oder weniger unentdeckt.

aktuelle Fragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f423195.html#q423195 (bisher 32 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423196.html#q423196 (bisher 30 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423197.html#q423197 (bisher 29 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423248.html#q423248 (Vorabantwort)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/georg_nelius-597-44355--f423253.html#q423253 (bisher 22 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423252.html#q423252 (bisher 23 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423251.html#q423251 (bisher 21 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/matthias_proefrock-597-44387--f423250.html#q423250 (bisher 21 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423287.html#q423287 (beantwortet)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423291.html#q423291 (bisher 18 Interess.)

*Sehr positiv in dem Zusammenhang ist der SPD-Abgeordnete Gernot Gruber.* Er ist nicht nur der Erste, der aktuell auf die Fragen reagiert hat, er ist auch einer der ganz wenigen Politiker bisher, der sich ernsthaft mit unseren Argumenten auseinanderzusetzen scheint. Von daher schlage ich vor, ihm erst mal etwas Zeit zu lassen, sich weiter zu informieren und weitere Antworten abzuwarten.

Ansonsten würde Euch weiter bitten auf Abgeordnetenwatch Euer Interesse zu bekunden und auch selber weiter Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## pndrev (24. Juli 2014)

...vor allem einer, der ganz klar ansagt, selber im Wald noch keine Probleme mit Bikern gehabt zu haben und der weiter ausführt, dass ihm auch keine in seinem Zuständigkeitsbereich überhaupt bekannt geworden sind!

Bei den 198cm, die wohl auch noch als 2m gelten, würde ich ihn, als Mathematiker, mal nachfragen, wann denn dann die Grenze erreicht ist, aber der es ganz sicher keine 2m mehr sind, und was ist, wenn man dann nur 1cm unter dieser Grenze ist... (a lá also, "bei 150cm sind es ganz sicher keine 2m mehr im Sinne des Gesetzes." - "ok, aber wieso sind 150cm dann ok, 149cm aber nicht mehr?") Gerade als Mathematiker dürfte er dieses Problem eigentlich sofort erkennen.


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Juli 2014)

Infomail über den E-Mail Verteiler von Open-Petition an ca 54.000 Petitenten die ein Mailadresse angegeben haben:

_Betreff: Die Petition befindet sich in der Beratung/Prüfung beim Empfänger
Referenz: Pressemitteilung des Petitionsausschuss vom 16. Juli 2014

Liebe Petitenten,

am 4 Juni 2014 fand die Anhörung vor dem Petitionsausschuss des Landtages statt. Radfahrer, Wanderverbände, Wissenschaft, Jäger, Forst, Gemeinden, Naturschutz, Land-und Forstwirtschaft äußerten sich zur Petition. Leider wurden von den Befürwortern der 2 Meter Regel auch längst widerlegte Vorurteile vorgetragen, ohne dafür Fakten darlegen zu können. 

Erfreulicherweise äußerten sich aber etwa die Hälfte der Verbände für eine Neuregelung des Waldgesetzes. So haben sich die Naturfreunde für uns ausgesprochen. Der Landesnaturschutzverband hat zwar betont, dass eine Regulierung in sensiblen Regionen stattfinden sollte, dass aber die 2 Meter Regel dafür nicht das geeignete Instrument ist. Vielmehr wurde angeregt, dass sich die Parteien an einen runden Tisch setzen sollten. 

Vor allem Jäger, Waldbesitzer und die Forstkammer haben sich gegen uns ausgesprochen. Man war sich dabei nicht zu schade, erneut das Märchen von den tödlichen Unfällen anzuführen. Genau diese hatten wir schon in 2013 widerlegt, aber Fakten scheinen nicht zu interessieren. Sehr enttäuschend war auch das Statement des Vertreters der Gemeinden und Kommunen. Man könnte meinen, dass Radfahrer keine ernst zu nehmenden Bürger sind. 

Am 16. Juli 2014 hat der Petitionsausschuss in einer nicht-öffentlichen Sitzung über unsere Anliegen beraten und eine Pressemitteilung herausgegeben. Darin wird lediglich auf die möglichen Ausnahmeregelungen verwiesen, die nun verstärkt vor Ort genutzt werden sollen. Die Verantwortung für das Landeswaldgesetz hat man damit auf die Kommunen und Landkreise abgeschoben. 

Mit keinem Wort ist man auf die Argumente der Radsportverbände eingegangen. Es fehlt jegliche Begründung, warum an der 2 Meter Regel festgehalten werden soll. So können wir nur vermuten, dass  Lobbyisten im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen.

Der Petitionsausschuss stellt sich damit auf die Seite der rot-grünen Politik des Überhörtwerdens. Was nützt eine Anhörung, wenn auf das Anliegen nicht eingegangen wird? Bürgerbeteiligung ist wohl nur gerne gesehen, wenn diese den eigenen Zielen entspricht. Wer sich nicht traut, ein Landesgesetz zu überprüfen, das weder befolgt noch kontrolliert wird, muss sich zu Recht nach der Handlungs- und Gestaltungfähigkeit der Landespolitik fragen lassen. Gleichzeitig wälzt  man  die unnötig entstehenden Kosten für Ausnahmeregelungen auf Kreise und Kommunen ab.

Der Tourismus hat unsere Petition bis zuletzt nicht mitgetragen. Auf Nachfrage erklärte er, dass er die Ausnahmeregelungen für ausreichend betrachte. Damit stellt sich der Tourismus gegen den Willen von fast 60.000 Petenten, obwohl diese eigentlich die biketouristische Zielgruppe darstellen. Zeitgleich wurden zum Teil Einladungen an Radgruppen vor Ort versendet, um bei der Ausweisung von touristischen Wegenetzen mitzuhelfen. Wir sehen dies sehr skeptisch, denn wenn sich der Tourismus gegen das Anliegen der einheimischen Radfahrer stellt, dann soll er unserer Ansicht nach selbst nach geeigneten Wegen suchen. Eine riesige Bürokratie wird dazu aufgebaut. Aber kein Ehrenamtlicher kann die Anforderungen des 63seitigen Handbuches erfüllen. 

Das Parlament selbst wird nach der Sommerpause endgültig entscheiden. Es liegt an uns allen, weiterhin die Abgeordneten zu befragen, ob sie uns Gründe für die 2 Meter Regel nennen können. Wir sollten klar fragen, warum sich die Landespolitik nicht ihrer Verantwortung bewusst wird und ein Landesgesetz auch auf Landesebene an einem runden Tisch mit den Verbänden diskutiert und damit den Weg zu einem neuen Betretungsrecht, das allen und damit auch unseren Interessen gerecht wird, bereitet.

Wir werden weiter den Sommer über mit Aktionen auf unser Anliegen hinweisen. Besucht unseren Stand auf der Eurobike. 

Folgt uns auf Facebook (auch für Nicht FB-Mitglieder) und haltet Euch auf dem Laufenden. Tägliche Neuigkeiten unter:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Das Protokoll der Anhörung:
http://landtag-bw.de/files/live/sit...e/drucksachen/2014-06-04_Anhoerung_LandwA.pdf

Die Pressemitteilung des Landtages:
http://landtag-bw.de/cms/sites/LTBW/home/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/2014/juli/1202014.html

Unsere Pressemitteilung:
http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a...-petitionsausschusses-als-schallende-ohrfeige

Stellungnahme von 2013 zu den angeführten Unfällen.
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldwegenutzung_im_Spannungsverhaltnis.pdf

Alle Infos zur „Weg mit der 2 Meter Regel“ Kampagne findet Ihr unter:
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue_

--


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. Juli 2014)

Ganz einfach *keinen* Urlaub mehr in BaWü machen ! Dann merken auch die Tourismus-Verbände, dass MTBlerInnen für einen nennenswerten Umsatz in der Branche verantwortlich sind. Ich war letzte Woche bspw. im Karwendel und nicht im _Black forest_  ... und der nächste Urlaub im Herbst geht mit dem Renner ins Elsass ...


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Juli 2014)

Eine überaus interessante Frage an den tourismuspolitischen Sprecher der Grünen in BaWü Reinhold Pix.

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44460--f423340.html#q423340

Bitte euer Interesse bekunden.


----------



## MO_Thor (25. Juli 2014)

Das schlimmste, was die Tourismusverbände machen, ist sich mit Errungenschaften anderer zu schmücken. Die Borderline wird legalisiert? Cool, dann kommt die einfach in jeden Reiseführer und als Prestigeobjekt, dass der Schwarzwald so schön bikefreundlich ist.
Hat sich aber auch nur ein einziger Tourismusdepp dafür krummgemacht??
Wahrscheinlich nicht. Zurücklehnen, abwarten, den Verein Mountainbike Freiburg mal machen lassen und - jopp, das Lob kassieren.


----------



## /dev/random (25. Juli 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Bei den 198cm, die wohl auch noch als 2m gelten, würde ich ihn, als Mathematiker, mal nachfragen, wann denn dann die Grenze erreicht ist, aber der es ganz sicher keine 2m mehr sind, und was ist, wenn man dann nur 1cm unter dieser Grenze ist... (a lá also, "bei 150cm sind es ganz sicher keine 2m mehr im Sinne des Gesetzes." - "ok, aber wieso sind 150cm dann ok, 149cm aber nicht mehr?") Gerade als Mathematiker dürfte er dieses Problem eigentlich sofort erkennen.


Sinnvoll anwendbar sind in dem Zusammenhang das sog. kaufmännische Runden oder das symmetrische Runden (einziger Unterschied: beim kaufmännischen Runden wird nie um 0.5 abgerundet).
Legt man das zu Grunde, dann sind alle min. 1.50 Meter breiten Wege für's Radfahren geeignet; schmalere Wege dagegen nicht. Irgendwo muss man die Grenze ziehen. 
Gesetzt den Fall, 1.50 Meter Wegbreite wäre als Höchstgrenze akzeptiert, dann wäre es, nach zitierter Argumentation, auch in Ordnung die 1.49m breiten Wege zu befahren (gerundet sind die 1.5 Meter breit...). Fällt dir was auf?

Die 2m Wegbreite sind vollkommen willkürlich aus der Luft gegriffen. Würde die 2m-Regel abgeschafft werden, müsste man sich nicht mit solchen (und anderen) Fragen den Kopf zerbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (25. Juli 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Sinnvoll anwendbar sind in dem Zusammenhang das sog. kaufmännische Runden, bzw. das symmetrische Runden (einziger Unterschied: beim kaufmännischen Runden wird nie um 0.5 abgerundet).
> Legt man das zu Grunde, dann sind alle min. 1.50 Meter breiten Wege für's Radfahren geeignet; schmalere Wege dagegen nicht. Irgendwo muss man die Grenze ziehen.
> Gesetzt den Fall, 1.50 Meter Wegbreite wäre als Höchstgrenze akzeptiert, dann wäre es, nach zitierter Argumentation, auch in Ordnung die 1.49m breiten Wege zu befahren (gerundet sind die 1.5 Meter breit...). Fällt dir was auf?
> 
> Die 2m Wegbreite sind vollkommen willkürlich aus der Luft gegriffen. Würde die 2m-Regel abgeschafft werden, müsste man sich nicht mit solchen (und anderen) Fragen den Kopf zerbrechen.



Demnach wären auch Wege mit 1,445m breite noch okay..... 
Aber da ja die Fixpunkte zur Messung fehlen ist es ja eigentlich egal


----------



## Athabaske (25. Juli 2014)

Die Kurve dürfte sich letztlich den 20 cm annähern, die dann tatsächlich das Ziel sein sollten...


----------



## TTT (25. Juli 2014)

Wenn Ihr so weitertrickst, landen wir bald im negativen Bereich!


----------



## JayDee1982 (26. Juli 2014)

Naja in den negativen Bereich kommen wir ja nicht..... das Minimum sind 1,449m 
Werden 1,449 aufgerundet, ergibt sich folgendes.... 1,449 -> 1,45 -> 1,5 -> 2

Die Frage ist dann nur, wie und wo werden die 1,449m gemessen.... aber ich glaube das Problem war irgendwie schon einmal da..... ich kann nur nicht mehr sagen wo


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

Mal meine Gedanken zu dem Thema:
- wir haben alles versucht und werden weiter alles versuchen, um die Regel abzuschaffen
- zwischendurch fahren wir aber einfach so wie wir es schon immer gemacht haben
- und werden das auch tun, wenn wir im Landtag scheitern
- das ist kein Problem, weil: 1. in der Praxis gibt es kaum Konflikte 2. die Regel wird nicht verfolgt
- der Aufruf zur Radikalisierung, den man immer mal hört, verstehe ich zwar (Frust), halte ihn aber für absolut kontra-produktiv
- es wäre langfristig kontra-produktiv: wir wollen schließlich ernst genommen werden (gefürchtet werden wir jetzt schon, wenn auch nicht als Lobby etc.)
- es wäre aber auch kurzfristig kontra-produktiv: schließlich wohne ich hier und will weiter gut mit den anderen Waldbesuchern auskommen (was können die dafür, dass die Politik und ein paar Funktionäre auf stur stellen und Konflikte herbeireden)
- und es wäre auch nicht verhältnismäßig, schließlich sitzen nicht irgendwo Biker im Kerker etc.


----------



## TTT (26. Juli 2014)

Neues Update. Wenn Ihr selber Fragen stellt, könnt Ihr mir gerne eine PM schreiben, dann nehme ich das mit in die Liste auf. Ansonsten bleiben doch leider viele Fragen mehr oder weniger unentdeckt.

aktuelle Fragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f423195.html#q423195 (bisher 34 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423196.html#q423196 (bisher 31 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423197.html#q423197 (bisher 31 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423248.html#q423248 (Vorabantwort)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/georg_nelius-597-44355--f423253.html#q423253 (bisher 22 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423252.html#q423252 (bisher 23 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423251.html#q423251 (bisher 22 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/matthias_proefrock-597-44387--f423250.html#q423250 (bisher 22 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423287.html#q423287 (beantwortet)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423291.html#q423291 (bisher 19 Interess.)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f423340.html#q423340 (bisher 30 Interessierte)

neu hinzugekommen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423341.html#q423341 (bisher 1 Interess.)


Ansonsten bitte weiter Euer Interesse bekunden und auch selber Fragen zu stellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

P.S.: Weil ich oben "ehrenamtlich" geschrieben habe:

- wenn sich noch mehr Leute aktiv beim Briefe schreiben, Gespräche suchen, Landtagsabgeordnete ansprechen, Gastronomen mobilisieren etc. beteiligen würden, wäre das hilfreich. Die Aktion in Bad Wildbad hat zum Beispiel vor Ort ein Aufwachen und Umdenken bewirkt. Wenn wir die Leute hätten, jeden OB einer Tourismus-orientierten Gemeinde persönlich anzusprechen und ihm zu erklären, worum es eigentlich geht, welche Chancen in der landesweiten Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel liegen und dass man die gemeinsam mit den Bikern nutzen kann, dann würde der Tourismus-Vertreter im Landtag vielleicht nicht mehr weiter behaupten, dass die 2-Meter-Regel schon OK ist und man gut mit dem 10%-Kompromiss leben kann. Aber die Jungs erreichen wir halt nicht hier im Forum oder über Facebook, die erreichen wir noch nicht mal über eine PM, denn soo interessant ist das Thema für Presse eben nicht und: so was braucht Zeit. Wir haben die Zeit vor der Anhörung scheinbar nicht gut genug nutzen können. Das hat aber nichts mit einer falschen Strategie zu tun. Argumente für das Gespräch vor Ort haben wir genug und die finden sich u.a. hier:http://dimb.de/.../presse/w2mr/Paradies_oder_Sperrgebiet.pdf

- wenn die anderen, die das beruflich und familiär bedingt nicht auch noch leisten können, einfach 2-3 Euro pro Monat spenden (http://dimb.de/online-spenden), also regelmäßig jeden Monat und wenn das von den zigtausend, die hier jede Woche mitlesen, dass auch "nur" 10% machen, könnten wir uns evtl. jemanden leisten, der das nicht nur ehrenamtlich macht, sondern gezielt Termine wahrnimmt, gezielt im ganzen Land Lobby-Arbeit betreibt


----------



## TTT (26. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> - der Aufruf zur Radikalisierung, den man immer mal hört, verstehe ich zwar (Frust), halte ihn aber für absolut kontra-produktiv


Kannst Du bitte mal konkretisieren, was Du mit Radikalisierung meinst und auf welche Posts Du Dich beziehst?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> 2. die Regel wird nicht verfolgt
> ...



Hoffentlich bleibt das auch nach dem tollen "Erfolg" weiterhin so!


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt das auch nach dem tollen "Erfolg" weiterhin so!



Ja, genau hoffentlich!


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte mal konkretisieren, was Du mit Radikalisierung meinst und auf welche Posts Du Dich beziehst?



Tja, das ist das Problem, dass die die zum Beispiel bei Facebook dazu aufrufen, es denen da oben jetzt mal so richtig zu zeigen, weil ja die nette Tour nichts bringt, dass die nie so richtig konkret werden, aber mit ihrem unkonkreten Gehetze dennoch zu einer aggressiveren Stimmung beitragen. Oder das zumindest versuchen. Und ich werde jetzt einen Teufel tun, hier die paar Beispiele auch noch mal öffentlich zu zitieren, denn ich habe keinerlei Interesse daran, diesen Ideen noch mehr Öffentlichkeit zu bieten.

Mehr gerne per PM.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt das auch nach dem tollen "Erfolg" weiterhin so!



Und wie schon mal gesagt: stell Dir vor, die Regel würde plötzlich verfolgt. So verfolgt, dass es uns wirklich stören und beim Biken einschränken würde. DANN würde endlich ein Widerstand gegen die Regel entstehen, der uns endlich in eine Position bringen würde, die Regel wirklich abzuschaffen. Dann würde sich vielleicht sogar endlich die Branche rühren. Denn die Regel ist einfach viel zu absurd und angreifbar, als das man sie dann länger halten könnte.

Aber kann man sie überhaupt verfolgen? Es würde zu einem lustigen Katz und Maus Spiel, Biker würden in abgelegene Ecken ausweichen. Waldbesitzer und Jäger würden ganz schnell ihre Kontakte spielen lassen, dass man die Biker wieder in Ruhe lässt, denn kein Mensch hat ein Interesse daran, dass wir in noch entlegenere Gebiete ausweichen.

Wenn Du vom Ammersee kommst, kannst Du Dir das vielleicht nicht vorstellen, wie das hier mit der 2-Meter-Regel läuft, aber ich kann Dir sagen, es hat kein Biker eine konkrete, persönlich spürbare Einschränkung durch die Regel. Und das ist ganz bewusst so gehalten (weiß ich zufällig aus berufener Quelle).


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ... es hat kein Biker eine konkrete, persönlich spürbare Einschränkung durch die Regel. Und das ist ganz bewusst so gehalten (weiß ich zufällig aus berufener Quelle).



Ich hab's ja von Anfang an nicht verstanden, aber hier mal als Frage: wozu dann der ganze Aufriss mit Unterschriften sammeln und in die Öffentlichkeit zerren!??? PR-Aktion der DIMB?


----------



## duc-748S (26. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich hab's ja von Anfang an nicht verstanden, aber hier mal als Frage: wozu dann der ganze Aufriss mit Unterschriften sammeln und in die Öffentlichkeit zerren!??? PR-Aktion der DIMB?



Weil es trotzdem illegal ist und man einfach gerne legal unterwegs wäre?

Und nicht ständig mit dem Gewissen, dass man im Unrecht ist und wenn doch mal jemand nörgeln sollte man brav die Klappe halten muss ...


Oder kannst du dir das einfach nicht vorstellen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Juli 2014)

Ne, nicht wirklich...ich lasse nörgeln und fahre weiter.


----------



## /dev/random (26. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich hab's ja von Anfang an nicht verstanden, aber hier mal als Frage: wozu dann der ganze Aufriss mit Unterschriften sammeln und in die Öffentlichkeit zerren!??? PR-Aktion der DIMB?


Warum nörgelst du hier eigentlich rum? Es zwingt dich keiner hier im Ländle zu fahren.

Ich komm' aus BaWü und mir ist diese Regel ein Dorn im Auge. Mir geht's gehörig auf'n Sack, daß ich mir bei Touren im Ländle mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit anhören muss, ich dürfte hier nicht fahren, weil... -- ja, den Spruch habe ich auch schon auf ausgeschilderten Trails gehört. Selbst in der Pfalz hat man mir die 2m-Regel schon unter die Nase gerieben (das war aber kein Pfälzer). Ja, ich bin froh drüber, daß die DIMB dieses Fass aufgemacht hat -- nach der Aktion in Hessen ist es nur konsequent sich auch in BaWü für ein zeitgemäßes Betretungsrecht einzusetzen.
Derzeit mag es so aussehen, als ob die Aktion nicht so optimal verläuft wie gewünscht, aber das ist meiner Ansicht nach kein Grund die ganze Sache schlechtzureden. Es ist mir aber lieber das Thema ist präsent und wir gehen den zuständigen Stellen mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit auf die Nerven, dann hat sich die Sache nämlich früher oder später erledigt.

Ich bin, unter anderem wegen der 2m-Regel, viel in der Pfalz unterwegs. Dort herrscht ein wunderbares Klima im Wald, das liegt nicht allein am Riesling-Schorle der auf jeder Hütte unters Volk gebracht wird.  Ich wäre froh drüber, wenn wir im Schwarzwald, oder sonstwo im Ländle, als Radfahrer im Wald genauso akzeptiert sind wie in der Pfalz. Solange es hier die 2m-Regel gibt, und mich jeder, der meint den Hilfssheriff raushängen lassen zu müssen, anquatscht und mir selbige unter die Nase reibt ist das leider eine Utopie.

Rant over.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich hab's ja von Anfang an nicht verstanden, aber hier mal als Frage: wozu dann der ganze Aufriss mit Unterschriften sammeln und in die Öffentlichkeit zerren!??? PR-Aktion der DIMB?



PR-Aktion der DIMB? Phhh! Du hast ja Fantasien. Wenn Du wüsstest...

Nein:
- Haftung für Jugendtrainer
- Einschränkungen bei der Ausschreibung von MTB-Rennen
- Einschränkungen bei der Legalisierung von spezifischen Bike-Trails
- Einschränkungen bei der Wegpflege
- inakzeptabler Zustand der Duldung
- kein Bock meinen Kindern zu erzählen, dass wir uns immer nur an die Regel halten, die uns gerade in den Kram passen
- ganz allgemein Rechtsverständnis in einer Demokratie

Such Dir was aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ne, nicht wirklich...



Und das ist ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung, jeder hat ein anderes Rechtsverständnis und einen anderen Wunsch nach Legalität.
Die Frage ist nur, warum Du Dich dann mit so viel Aufwand in diesen Thread einbringst. 



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...ich lasse nörgeln und fahre weiter.



Das halte ich übrigens auch so und engagiere mich trotzdem gegen die Regel. Jeder so wie er mag.

Und jetzt komm' mir nicht wieder mit Deiner diffusen Angst, dass demnächst die Regel durchgesetzt wird, weil wir sie überhaupt erst in's Gespräch gebracht haben.


----------



## Athabaske (26. Juli 2014)

Naja, eventuell ist hier auch der Name Programm?


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Naja, eventuell ist hier auch der Name Programm?



Du meinst der Robert ist vom Tourismusbüro der Region Ammersee damit beauftragt, die Konkurrenz aus dem Nachbar-Bundesland zu schwächen? Nicht nötig, den Tourismus schwächen können die gut selbst.


----------



## burki111 (26. Juli 2014)

Hi,


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Tja, das ist das Problem, dass die die zum Beispiel bei Facebook dazu aufrufen, es denen da oben jetzt mal so richtig zu zeigen, weil ja die nette Tour nichts bringt, dass die nie so richtig konkret werden, aber mit ihrem unkonkreten Gehetze dennoch zu einer aggressiveren Stimmung beitragen. Oder das zumindest versuchen. Und ich werde jetzt einen Teufel tun, hier die paar Beispiele auch noch mal öffentlich zu zitieren, denn ich habe keinerlei Interesse daran, diesen Ideen noch mehr Öffentlichkeit zu bieten.
> 
> Mehr gerne per PM.



das kann ich nur unterschreiben.
IMHO sind hier viele Teilnehmer politisch absolut unerfahren und zudem bewegen wir uns hier in den anonymen Weiten des Internets.
Zudem wird auch die Macht der kleinen Gemeinde der echten Mountainbiker masslos überschätzt.
Um etwas bewegen zu können, braucht es keine Konfrontation, sondern einfach mehr Mitstreiter. Der lokale Unternehmer, der Gemeinderat, der Bürgermeister, lokale Verbände..., das sind die Zielgruppen, die ins Boot gehören und dann könnte tatsächlich ein Umdenken stattfinden.

Apropos Ammersee: Ich habe über 17 Jahre in Dießen a.A. gelebt und auch dort ist die Zielgruppe natürlich nicht der MTBler, sondern der gemütliche Tourler.
Am Hohenpeissenberg sind z.B. alle echten Trails vollständig gesperrt, während Military-Veranstaltungen kein Problem darstellen.
Zudem kann ich mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie der Allgäuer Kletterer dem Kollegen aus BW die lange Nase zeigte, bis dann nach und nach auch im Allgäu ein Fels nach dem anderen gesperrt wurde...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. Juli 2014)

burki111 schrieb:


> ...
> Am Hohenpeissenberg sind z.B. alle echten Trails vollständig gesperrt, ...



Nicht vollständig. 
Aber am See direkt gibts sogar eine Sperrung!


----------



## winklem (27. Juli 2014)

Ich war gerade eine Woche in Graubünden. Dort gibt es viele offizielle Trails und ich habe bei Davos gesehen das die alte Abfahrt zur Bahn für Biker mit mind. 10 Schildern gesperrt ist. In St. Moritz ist es ähnlich die bauen/ baggern auch, aber es gibt zu viele Schilder mit "no bike". Doch die Touristiker sind cleverer und bewerben schön und sperren auch. Man wird dann auf den Bergwegen angesprochen mit den Worten "der Veloweg ist aber da unten" was formal richtig ist, aber ist auch für Biker erlaubt. Tja, es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juli 2014)

Heute zu viert knapp 50km auf 70% Trails und 30% Forstautobahnen (Transfer-Passagen, bergauf) in den Wäldern am südlichen und westlichen Rand von Stuttgart unterwegs gewesen, einige Leute (80% zu Fuß, 20% auf dem Rad) getroffen und KEIN EINZIGES PROBLEM gehabt, die meisten haben freundlich zurück gegrüßt. Und zwar egal ob auf schmalen oder breiten Wegen. 

Ein paar wenige haben den Gruß nicht erwidert und mürrisch oder gar nicht geguckt, aber das war - da bin ich mir sicher - reine Typ Sache, die gucken immer so. 

Unter den Bikern und auf den breiten Wegen war der Anteil der "Mürrisch-Gucker" übrigens größer als unter den Fußgängern.

Was es gibt, sind Fußgänger die sich auf den ersten Blick nicht sicher sind, ob  man sie über den Haufen fährt oder nicht. Wenn man denen frühzeitig und eindeutig Signale gibt, dass man sie 1) gesehen hat 2) auf der Bremse ist und 3) freundlich gesonnen ist, gibt es keine weiteren Probleme.

So, das war jetzt in Stuttgart. Also dichtbesiedelt, viele Waldbesucher pro qm, aber auch viele Wege, viele Alternativen um sich aus dem Weg zu gehen. Vielleicht aber auch ein anderer Schlag Menschen, der es gewohnt ist, sich den begrenzten Raum mit anderen zu teilen.

Wie läuft es derzeit bei Euch?


----------



## TTT (27. Juli 2014)

Neues Update. Wenn Ihr selber Fragen stellt, könnt Ihr mir gerne eine PM schreiben, dann nehme ich das mit in die Liste auf. Ansonsten bleiben doch leider viele Fragen mehr oder weniger unentdeckt.

aktuelle Fragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f423195.html#q423195 (bisher 38 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423196.html#q423196 (bisher 32 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423197.html#q423197 (bisher 32 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423248.html#q423248 (teilw. beantwortet)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/georg_nelius-597-44355--f423253.html#q423253 (bisher 24 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423252.html#q423252 (bisher 25 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423251.html#q423251 (bisher 24 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/matthias_proefrock-597-44387--f423250.html#q423250 (bisher 24 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423287.html#q423287 (teilw. beantwortet)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423291.html#q423291 (teilw. beantwortet)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f423340.html#q423340 (bisher 50 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423341.html#q423341 (sinnlos beantwortet)
neu hinzugekommen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f423411.html#q423411  (bisher 10 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f423437.html#q423437 (bisher 1 Interessierter)

Nachdem ich Gernot Gruber letztens noch positiv hervorgehoben habe, greift auch er nun auf inhaltslose Worthülsen zurück und geht auf die Fragen gar nicht mehr ein! Hat wohl auch gemerkt, dass eine ehrliche Auseinandersetzung mit unseren Fragen nur eine Freigabe der Trails bewirken könnte.

Ansonsten bitte weiter Euer Interesse bekunden und auch selber Fragen stellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (27. Juli 2014)

Gernot Gruber..
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44342--f423457.html#q423457


----------



## MO_Thor (28. Juli 2014)

Hmmm…..fragt den Gruber nicht in Grund und Boden, sonst gibts bald garkeine Antworten mehr - siehe Pix. Der verweist auf die Haltung des Landesverbandes der Grünen und meint, damit sei alles geklärt.


----------



## trail_desire (28. Juli 2014)

*Gute Beispiele für grüne Radler:*



 

 

 

 

 

*Leider keine guten Beispiele für grüne Radler:*


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juli 2014)

ymmd!!


----------



## JayDee1982 (28. Juli 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ymmd!!



Kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## trail_desire (28. Juli 2014)

Mit kleinen technischen Änderungen (Sägeblatt vor dem Vorderrad und  und weiterhin mobil statt stationär)
ist das doch mal ein Konzept um dem immer weiter um sich greifenden Stöckchenlegerwahn auf den Trails in BW zu begegnen.
Wäre nach Federgabel und Variostütze die wohl genialste Erfindung für das MTB

Vielleicht könnte man das auch dem Forst BW anbieten.....damit wäre die ökölogische Waldwirtschaft, die sie auf ihrer HP immer beteuern, besser zu realisieren.
Und wenn selbst die Forswirtschaft  mit dem Bike im Wald anrückt, dann dürfen wir vielleicht auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (28. Juli 2014)

Breaking News auf Facebook (und morgen früh legen wir nach)

Was ist denn da los? Startet Minister Bonde jetzt ein "Aktionsprogramm"?
Was meint Ihr? Sagt es uns, sagt es Minister Bonde und schreibt bitte auch fleissig Leserbriefe und Onlinekommentare an die Stuttgarter Zeitung!

Der Petitionsausschuss hat sich zwar - so seine Pressemitteilung - für eine Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel und gegen die von uns geforderte Modernisierung des Betretungsrechts ausgesprochen, jedoch entscheidet darüber der Landtag und das tut er erst nach der Sommerpause. Es bleibt also spannend und ganz offensichtlich ist noch nichts entschieden.

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ege.9c0a7e5e-c000-4ce7-991f-7c7c6f806359.html


----------



## TTT (28. Juli 2014)

Man sollte mal die Frage stellen, wer all das schöne (Steuer-) Geld kassiert, was für die Ausweisung der Ausnahmen notwendig ist. Wenn man sieht, mit welcher Vehemenz an dem faulen 10% Kompromiss, der jetzt ausgeweitet werden soll, festgehalten wird, fragt man sich doch unweigerlich, wem die Lizenz zum Gelddrucken ("Mountainbikehandbuch") gesichert werden soll. Irgendjemand will sich doch da auf Kosten unserer Steuergelder und Grundrechte bereichern. Und die Politik spielt mal wieder mit?


----------



## trail_desire (28. Juli 2014)

......_Per Erlass hat der Minister jetzt die Forstämter angewiesen, lokale und regionale Initiativen bei der Ausweisung neuer Strecken auf schmalen Pfaden aktiv zu unterstützen. Auch die sogenannten Rückgassen, unbefestigte Wege, auf denen gefällte Bäume aus dem Wald gezogen werden, könnten dafür frei gegeben werden. „Wir können damit einiges bewegen_“......

Na das klingt ja toll.....jetzt sollen wir plötzlich die Rückegassen befahren dürfen. Bisher war das ja verboten. Aber die kann man ja eh nicht befahren. Letzten Winter hätte man dafür eher ein Kanu gebraucht. Mit dem MTB wär das nix geworden.
Ich wette mal, in den meisten Fällen werden die 10 % Trails aus ausgelutschten Rückegassen bestehen. Somit hat man sein Soll erfüllt und die Wanderverbände sind zufrieden. 
Mit den geraden immer rechtwinkelig auf eine Fostautbahn treffenden Verwüstungen lassen wir uns aber nicht abspeisen. Ich glaube Bonde weiß nicht wie es in seinen Wäldern aussieht und was Mountenbiken bedeudet und worauf es dabei ankommt weiß er schon gar nicht.....
Der Hohn dabei....es werden keine neuen Wege entstehen....aber trotzdem müssen Steuergelder verplempert werden für eine Beschilderung, die keiner bräuchte......
.....schön, daß nach all den Jahren das Kasperle-Theater immer noch gibt.....


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juli 2014)

Bezogen auf Rückegassen:
*....wollt ihr da runterfahren?....ja klar, laufen kann man das nicht!*

Bisher dachte ich immer, Rückegassen gelten ausdrücklich nicht als Weg?


----------



## TTT (29. Juli 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Bezogen auf Rückegassen:
> *....wollt ihr da runterfahren?....ja klar, laufen kann man das nicht!*
> 
> Bisher dachte ich immer, Rückegassen gelten ausdrücklich nicht als Weg?


genau deswegen war das Befahren ja bisher verboten und wäre es auch weiterhin. Durch Bonde dürfen wir dann also mehr befahren, als durch einen Wegfall der 2m-Regel!


----------



## dickerbert (29. Juli 2014)

Nun mal nicht überheblich - auch Rückegassen müssen ein geordnetes Genehmigungsverfahren durchlaufen. Und selbst wenn jede Menge Rückegassen freigegeben werden:Nach 10% ist Schluss!


----------



## mw.dd (29. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Man sollte mal die Frage stellen, wer all das schöne (Steuer-) Geld kassiert, was für die Ausweisung der Ausnahmen notwendig ist. Wenn man sieht, mit welcher Vehemenz an dem faulen 10% Kompromiss, der jetzt ausgeweitet werden soll, festgehalten wird, fragt man sich doch unweigerlich, wem die Lizenz zum Gelddrucken ("Mountainbikehandbuch") gesichert werden soll. Irgendjemand will sich doch da auf Kosten unserer Steuergelder und Grundrechte bereichern. Und die Politik spielt mal wieder mit?



Wieso? Ist doch nur zum Teil unser Geld:
_Kommunen, die in diesen Gebieten Single Trails als naturnahe Walderholung ausweisen, erhalten einen Zuschuss für 50 Prozent der Konzeptions- und Umsetzungskosten – *sofern die EU zustimmt und kofinanziert*._

Sollen doch die anderen den von uns erfundenen Unsinn mitbezahlen 

Und wenn die EU nicht zustimmt und kofinanziert, hat man auch gleich jemanden, dem man die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben kann.


----------



## TTT (29. Juli 2014)

Auch die EU finanziert sich aus unseren Steuermitteln. Oder hat da nur der Smilie gefehlt?


----------



## keroson (29. Juli 2014)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44414--f423529.html#q423529


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juli 2014)

Auf Die offiziellen Schwarzwald-Seiten gibt es links in der Spalte "Beiträge auf der Seite" einige kritische Kommentare, die Aufmerksamkeit verdient hätten, damit der Tourismus merkt, dass er Mist baut.

Insgesamt wäre es hilfreich, wenn wir uns nicht nur in unserer eigenen digitalen Dunstwolke bewegen, sondern auch Leserbriefe an die Offline-Welt schreiben. Zum aktuellen Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung (s.o. oder hier) kann man sicherlich ein paar Takte schreiben:

- die Entscheidung trifft der Landtag nach der Sommerpause, nicht der Petitionsausschuss, der lediglich eine Empfehlung abgegeben hat. So viel Geduld sollte man mit den demokratischen Prozessen schon noch haben, sonst wirkt es leicht wie Einflussnahme und unseriöse Stimmungsmache.

- warum geht es in der Berichterstattung immer nur um den Tourismus? Auch einheimische Bürger fahren mit dem Rad und zwar am liebsten von der Haustür aus, statt mit dem Auto erst in eine mit Ausnahmen gesegnete Region des Landes fahren zu müssen. Das grundrechtliche Gut "Bewegungsfreiheit" sollte man gerade auch als hiesige Tageszeitung sicherlich nicht allein dem Tourismus überlassen.

- der ganze Aufwand der seitens des Ministeriums getrieben wird, wirkt so, als wolle da jemand um jeden Preis an einem teuren Konzept festhalten, dass teure Genehmigungsverfahren nach sich zieht. Die Stuttgarter Zeitung könnte sich auch mal fragen, wohin diese Steuergelder fließen und wer am Ende Nutznießer dieses ungeheuren Aufwands ist. Die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-regel wäre hingegen kostenlos und für die Tourismus-Wirtschaft deutlich effektiver.

- Es ist insgesamt sehr fraglich, warum man partout an der 2-Meter-Regel festhalten will, wenn man sie gleichzeitig mit Ausnahme-Regelungen durchlöchert. Die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel, heißt es, aber wenn die Ausnahme zur Regel wird, wozu braucht man dann noch die Regel?

Feuer frei! 

Stuttgarter Zeitung Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
- Leserbriefe -
Plieninger Straße 150
70567 Stuttgart (Pressehaus)

bzw.

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. Juli 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Auch die EU finanziert sich aus unseren Steuermitteln. Oder hat da nur der Smilie gefehlt?



Den habe ich absichtlich weggelassen; ich dachte, der Sarkasmus ist erkennbar...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juli 2014)

Auf Facebook geht es gerade ganz munter zu, nachdem die Stuttgarter Zeitung und jetzt auch der SWR es versäumt haben, die Äußerungen von Minister Bonde und Co. nach Wahrheit und Sinnhaftigkeit zu hinterfragen: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Beim SWR wundert es mich nicht (wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing...), aber von der Stuttgarter Zeitung hätten ich doch etwas mehr als reinen Verlautbarungs-Journalismus erwartet.

Wenn Ihr das auch so seht, bitte die Beiträge auf Facebook teilen, liken und kommentieren, denn nur so bekommen wir die Reichweite, die diese Sauerei verdient.


----------



## muddymartin (29. Juli 2014)

Aktuelle Umfrage auf den MTB-NEWS

Forum: http://mtbn.ws/n1uyk
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mtbnews/ph...20210068932/10152663266728933/?type=1&theater

Bitte rasch teilnehmen und auch teilen auf FB nicht vergessen!!!


Hier noch der Link zum aktuellen Umfrageergebnis:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1bA...aEvYxD_s0qq-OU/viewanalytics?usp=form_confirm


----------



## duc-748S (30. Juli 2014)

Frau Böhlen hat sich geäußert. 
Wie es eigentlich zu erwarten war sehr unbefriedigend und ausweichend.
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44453--f423196.html#q423196

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## keroson (30. Juli 2014)

ja, aber dafür hat sich die gute Dame gleich zwei Fragen wieder eingefangen... 
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44453--f423600.html#q423600
So sieht Bürgernahe Politik der Grünen aus... ohne Worte...


----------



## keroson (30. Juli 2014)

btw. auch der Herr Gruber hat geantwortet... http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423457.html#q423457
dazu fallen mir noch ein paar Sachen ein, aber es ist glaub ich besser, da fragt mal jemand anders nach:
1. Nach seiner Aussage nach zu Urteilen, sieht er also kein Problem damit, dass ein offiziele Seite der ba-wü Regierung Trails beinhaltet, die unter die 2Meter Regel fallen und nicht extra genehmigt wurden.
2. Man kann als Bürger doch klare Normen erwarten ohne gleich eine Rechtsstreit am Hals zu haben... 
3. Der Naturschutz hat sich ausdrücklich hinter die position der Petetnten gestellt und gefordert die zwei Meter Regel zu streichen und stattdessen an sinvollen Orten, Wege für alle zu sperren... Oder hat er es anders verstanden?
Außerdem kostet das ganze Geld, wer soll dafür abseits der Touri Orte bezahlen und ist das keine Verschwendung von Steuergeldern, wenn es doch so viel günstiger wäre, die Regel einfach zu kippen?...


----------



## Muckymu (30. Juli 2014)

ich hab ihn kurz und kanpp gefargt, ob er die 2m Regel als rechtssicher betrachten würde.
Nach all seinen Windungen sollte ihm ein "Ja" schwerfallen.

Aber ich hab den Verdacht, dass AW nicht alle Fragen durchstellt.
Früher kam als noch eine Nachricht, wenn AW die Frage nicht mochte.


----------



## TTT (30. Juli 2014)

Diktiert Minister Bonde dem Petitionsausschuss seine Empfehlungen oder wie ist die Antwort zu verstehen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423196.html#q423196
Und warum ist man nicht in der Lage zu begründen, welche Argumente zu der Empfehlung geführt haben? Weil sie einer Überprüfung nicht standhalten?
"Nichts ist für eine Demokratie schädlicher, als der Eindruck von Willkür", sagte H. Kretschmann einmal. Es scheint ihm und seiner Partei nicht viel an unserer Demokratie zu liegen!


----------



## /dev/random (30. Juli 2014)

Könnten wir nicht die Herren und Damen aus Politik, Tourismus, etc. mal auf eine MTB-Tour einladen? Dann könnten sie sich selbst ein Bild von der Situation vor Ort machen. Vielleicht würde dann auch manches Klischee ad acta gelegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (30. Juli 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Könnten wir nicht die Herren und Damen aus Politik, Tourismus, etc. mal auf eine MTB-Tour einladen? Dann könnten sie sich selbst ein Bild von der Situation vor Ort machen. Vielleicht würde dann auch manches Klischee ad acta gelegt werden.


Vergiss es, wenn Sie ehrlich an der Sache interessiert wären, ständen wir nicht hier...


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juli 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Könnten wir nicht die Herren und Damen aus Politik, Tourismus, etc. mal auf eine MTB-Tour einladen? Dann könnten sie sich selbst ein Bild von der Situation vor Ort machen. Vielleicht würde dann auch manches Klischee ad acta gelegt werden.


 

Wurde schon mehrfach gemacht (also eingeladen), bisher hat nur Ministerin Bauer das Angebot angenommen und ist zu erfreulichen Einsichten gekommen: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/514898241965157B


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juli 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wurde schon mehrfach gemacht (also eingeladen), bisher hat nur Ministerin Bauer das Angebot angenommen und ist zu erfreulichen Einsichten gekommen: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/514898241965157B


 

Wie sehr wir das zu schätzen wissen, kann man u.a. hier mit einem positiven Kommentar verdeutlichen:
https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw/posts/734415256620423


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juli 2014)

doppelt


----------



## HelmutK (31. Juli 2014)

Auf Facebook "Wer disst hier wen?" https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/589841817804132 meldet sich der offizielle Tourismus zu Wort und der mag uns wirklich sehr:

"Bis zu eurem fundamentalistischen Gehabe lief eigentlich alles gut. Und das würden wir auch gerne weiter so haben. Euch gehört nicht die Natur, nicht der Schwarzwald, nicht das Erleben schöner Landschaft allein."


----------



## MO_Thor (31. Juli 2014)

Ich zitiere hier mal eine Äußerung der "Offiziellen Schwarzwald-Seiten"


> Sie, Peter D., könnten sich doch bestens in Lörrach einbringen. Sagen Sie den Touristikern vor Ort, wo es lang gehen soll. Wir vermarkten dann das Ergebnis.


Lese ich das richtig? Die "offiziellen Schwarzwald-Seiten" gestehen, dass sie sich mit fremden Federn schmücken!?
"Lasst den Peter in Lörrach mal machen - wenn er was erreicht, streichen wir das Lob ein"

Oder liegt es an mir und ich will/kann dem Touristikverband nichts positives mehr abgewinnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (31. Juli 2014)

Traurig...Nein, da wollen wir nicht Urlaub machen!


----------



## TTT (31. Juli 2014)

Nicht kompromissfähig?
Hat von Euch noch einer eine Quelle, wieviel schmale Wege es in den Wäldern Baden-Württembergs hat? Ich würde gerne mal mit Zahlen nachfragen, was die unter einem Kompromiss verstehen...


----------



## pndrev (31. Juli 2014)

Ich find's vor allem ulkig, dass sie der DIMB vorwerfen, nicht sachlich zu argumentieren...


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Juli 2014)

Da fragt man sich doch, ob der Schwarzwald Tourismus insgesamt gut vertreten wird. Bei Facebook, aber auch im Landtag…


----------



## /dev/random (31. Juli 2014)

Ich frage mich vor allem, warum die Schwarzwald-Touristiker jetzt so pampig reagieren? Die Diskussion wurde in den letzten Wochen wieder etwas lebhafter (oder hitziger?), aber deswegen so "übergeschnappt" zu reagieren finde ich übertrieben. 
Das scheint mir das typische "Forengehabe" zu sein: Wenn man sachlich nicht mehr weiterzukommen meint, wird's persönlich. An der Stelle diskutiere ich nicht mehr weiter, das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## pndrev (31. Juli 2014)

Oder merken sie, dass sie tatsächlich mit illegalen Beschreibungen und Touren die Biker anlocken und wollen jetzt verhindern, dass die Bike-Touristen das merken und lieber woanders Urlaub machen?


----------



## /dev/random (31. Juli 2014)

Die wurden oft genug darauf hingewiesen  Ich habe selber auch schon nachgefragt, ob z.B. die Tour auf'm Kandelhöhenweg legal zu befahren ist. Als Antwort kam:


> Wir wollten abklären, ob die von uns ins Netz gestellte Tour der baden-württembergischen 2m Regelung entspricht. Dies konnten wir nicht abschließend klären. Wir gehen aber inzwischen davon aus, dass die Strecke auch auf Wegen unter 2m führt. Deswegen haben wir uns entschlossen, diese Tour „aus dem Programm“ zu nehmen.


Das war vor über einem Jahr. Die Tourbeschreibung ist immer noch im Netz, jetzt allerdings als Wanderbericht.


----------



## JayDee1982 (31. Juli 2014)

In Österreich töten nicht die MTBler Wanderer, sondern Kühe...... 
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/z...erreich-stier-toetet-arbeiter_id_4025418.html

Neues Konfliktpotential im begegnungsverkehr auf Wanderwegen?!?
Dürfen Kühe nun auch nicht mehr auf Wanderwege?


----------



## TTT (31. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe heute noch ein allgemeines Update von Abgeordnetenwatch einstellen zu können. Vorab aber schon mal an Frau Böhlen, die sich geradezu unverschämt den Fragen verweigert und sich hinter Herrn Bonde versteckt:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423667.html#q423667


----------



## HelmutK (31. Juli 2014)

Der Schwarzwald Tourismus "entschuldigt sich"? Lest selber:

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/590195474435433


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (1. August 2014)

Ich habe dem Herrn Weiler mal auf seiner FB-Seite eine Nachricht geschrieben:

Sehr geehrter Herr Weiler,

ich habe Ihre "Entschuldigung" an die Mountainbiker auf den offiziellen Schwarzwaldseiten gelesen.

Es ist sehr schade, daß Sie und generell der Schwarzwald-Tourismus "auf dem falschen Weg" sind - weil der gemäß Ihrer Einstellung nämlich weiterhin für Mountainbiker mehr als 2 Meter breit sein soll. Besonders schade, weil vor nur 1 Jahr das Bundesland Hessen vorgemacht hat, wie das "Problem" (welches ja eigentlich keines ist) sinnvoll und für alle Seiten Gewinn bringend gelöst werden kann.

Mein Lebenspartner und ich (sowie viele unserer Freunde) sind Mountainbiker - ganz normale Menschen, die als Ausgleich zum stressigen Alltag gerne in der Natur unterwegs sind, ausgedehnte Touren fahren, gesellig nach anstrengenden Kilometern einkehren, uns über den Kontakt mit Menschen in anderen (als der eigenen) Regionen freuen und schon viele nette Begegnungen hatten. Wir genießen Natur, Land und Leute!

Gerne auch im Urlaub und wenn es die beruflich bedingt knappe Freizeit zulässt auch an verlängerten Wochenenden (FR - SO). Dafür bieten sich dann Ziele an, zu denen man nicht einen halben Tag im Auto sitzen muß - für uns zum Beispiel auch der Schwarzwald, den erreichen wir über die Autobahn (A5) in knapp 2,5 Stunden.

Wir waren auch schon 3 Mal im Schwarzwald (Freudenstadt, Triberg, Wolfach), aber auch ohne daß die DIMB "zum Boykott aufruft", ist der Schwarzwald (und allgemein Baden-Württemberg) für uns zukünftig keine Option mehr für den Urlaub. Das was wir an ausgewiesenen "Mountainbikestrecken" vorgefunden haben, hatte den Namen nicht verdient, macht vielleicht zukünftig der Generation Ü70 mit Elektro-Bikes Spaß, taugt aber nicht für das, was wir uns unter Mountainbiken vorstellen - nämlich Touren, während der wir uns überwiegend auf kleinen, lauschigen Wegen und Pfaden (NICHT querfeldein - das geht geht auch gar nicht!) fortbewegen. Leider aber durch die 2-Meter-Regel illegal! 

Nach Tipps von Freunden haben wir jetzt die Vogesen für uns entdeckt - bei kaum längerer Anreise traumhafte Landschaft, tolle Trails und freundliche, aufgeschlossene Menschen. Auch die Vorderpfalz (die Region um Neustadt/Weinstraße) ist jetzt wieder häufiger uns Anlaufpunkt für Kurzurlaube - die Pfälzer sind locker drauf, die Bewirtung und die Atmosphäre an den zahlreichen Hütten prima und Probleme zwischen Wanderern und Bikern gibt es keine.

Und wir erkunden nach und nach - besonders nach der Novellierung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes - die zahlreichen schönen Fleckchen in Hessen, die sich hervorragend zum Mountainbiken eignen. Zusätzlich zum legalen Befahren kleiner Waldwege werden in Hessen immer mehr spezielle, ausgewiesene "Flowtrails" angelegt (meist unter Mitwirkung der DIMB) - eine tolle Sache!

Der Schwarzwald ist leider - bsonders aufgrund der aktuellen Entwicklung und Vorgehensweise der verschiedenen Institutionen und Verbände - definitiv kein "Traumziel für den Mountainbike-Urlaub" mehr! Auch ohne "offizielle Boykott-Aufrufe" werden wir diese Region zukünftig meiden!

Auch (m)ein alljährliches länderübergreifendens Mädels-Wochenende (FR - SO), welches seit Jahren von einem Haufen Mountainbike-verrückter "Mädels" (die meisten übrigen Ü40!) organisiert wird, wird garantiert nicht im "Ländle" stattfinden. Bisher waren wir z. B. im Sauerland (Willingen), im Fichtelgebirge (Ochsenkopf), in der Pfalz (Neustadt/W.) und dieses Jahr im September geht es an die Saale bei Jena. Jedes Mal ca. 25 - 30 Mädels, die vor Ort in Hotels übernachten und bei den Touren unterwegs einkehren. Nur eben nicht im Schwarwald - weil neben dem Gemeinschaftserlebnis steht natürlich Trailfahren an erster Stelle!

Es ist wirklich traurig, daß der Schwarzwald-Tourismus nicht die Chance erkannt hat, die sich in Form der von der DIMB iniierten Petition geboten hat. Mit Unterstützung der Branche wäre bestimmt in der Anhörung einiges anders gelaufen und die Chance auf Abschaffung der unsinnigen, überflüssigen 2-Meter-Regel gestiegen.

Aber vielleicht müssen Sie in Zukunft ja einfach nur mehr Werbung für die paar wirklich attraktiven Trails im Schwarzwald machen - Sie könnten z. B. Zöllstöcke mit Schwarzwald-Tourismus-Aufdruck an Mountainbiker verschenken! Dann klappt's wieder mit den Bikern! ;-)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Athabaske (1. August 2014)

Der Satz mit den Zollstöcken ist genial!


----------



## /dev/random (1. August 2014)

Die ersten Hoteliers melden sich auch zu Wort:


			
				Frédéric C. schrieb:
			
		

> Als Hotelier, Gastgeber, und Mountainbiker im Nord-Schwarzwald kann ich leider über was Momentan bei uns passiert nur noch enttäuscht sein. MTBler sind ein Teil unserer Gäste und SO kann man keinen Gast behandeln - Der Schwarzwald Tourismus sollte der TOURISMUS fördern und entwickeln. Heute gehört das Mountainbiking ganz einfach dazu und ist NICHT MEHR weg zu denken. Also machen Sie Ihr Job und hören Sie auf unsere Gäste zu verscheuchen.


Quelle

Das wird noch spannend.


----------



## MO_Thor (1. August 2014)

Ich bin grade froh, NICHT bei Facebook zu sein - ich würde unserer Initiative schaden, weil ich den SchwarzwaldTouristikern ordentlich ans Bein pissen würde…
Tse…"launig-verärgerte Antwort-Posts" my ass!


----------



## Hockdrik (1. August 2014)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich habe dem Herrn Weiler mal auf seiner FB-Seite eine Nachricht geschrieben:
> 
> (…)



Diesen tollen Brief bitte unbedingt auch als Mail oder "echten" Post-Brief an die Chefs dieser Kommunikations-Helden senden:

Geschäftsführer Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH Christopher Krull: [email protected]

Aufsichtsrat Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH, Landrat Frank Scherer: [email protected]

Gesellschaft. Vorsitzende der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH Landrätin Dorothea Störr-Ritter: [email protected]


----------



## ralle123 (1. August 2014)

Gab es eigentlich schonmal jemand der einen Bußgeldbescheid erhalten hat und gegen den Bescheid Rechtsmittel eingelegt hat?
Vielleicht wäre das ein Ansatz die Regelung zu kippen (indem man sich vor Gericht auf geltendes Bundesgesetz beruft)

Eine solche Entscheidung hätte Signalwirkung...

(Bitte verzeiht, sollte es darüber bereits Infos geben. Ich bin erst kürzlich auf die Thematik aufmerksam geworden und konnte unmöglich alles zu dem Thema durchlesen)


----------



## ciao heiko (1. August 2014)

ralle123 schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich schonmal jemand der einen Bußgeldbescheid erhalten hat und gegen den Bescheid Rechtsmittel eingelegt hat?



Einen Bussgeldbescheid gab es hier.
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/440928176028831/?type=1&permPage=1

Das Problem ist, das wegen 25.- bisher keine Privater Rechtmittel eingelegt hat.

Aber es kann sein, das die DIMB dieses in Zukunft als eine Option sieht und unterstützend wirkt. Es gibt solche Überlegungen, aber wir wären natürlich in erster Linie an einer Lösung interessiert welche politisch von allen Verbänden getragen wird.


----------



## Muckymu (1. August 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Geschäftsführer Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH Christopher Krull: [email protected]


 oder direkt an ihn:
[email protected]


----------



## ralle123 (1. August 2014)

Für mich ist das der schnellste und einfachste Weg...

Da die hohen Herren (und Damen) im Landtag überhaupt keine Diskussionbereitschaft gezeigt haben und Vereine wie der Dimb gezielt mundtod gemacht wurden, muss das Problem eben auf eine andere Weise gelöst werden.

Eine Privatperson, die so einen Bescheid erhalten hat bekommt finanzielle Unterstützung vom Dimb und privaten Spendern, nimmt sich einen guten Rechtsanwalt und legt Widerspruch ein.

Entweder stellen die das Verfahren sofort ein (das hätte auch Signalwirkung für die anderen Biker) oder der Fall wird endgültig entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (1. August 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Diesen tollen Brief bitte unbedingt auch als Mail oder "echten" Post-Brief an die Chefs dieser Kommunikations-Helden senden:
> 
> Geschäftsführer Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH Christopher Krull: [email protected]
> Aufsichtsrat Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH, Landrat Frank Scherer: [email protected]
> Gesellschaft. Vorsitzende der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH Landrätin Dorothea Störr-Ritter: [email protected]





Muckymu schrieb:


> oder direkt an ihn:
> [email protected]




Erledigt!


----------



## trail_desire (1. August 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Einen Bussgeldbescheid gab es hier.
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/440928176028831/?type=1&permPage=1
> 
> Das Problem ist, das wegen 25.- bisher keine Privater Rechtmittel eingelegt hat.
> ...



Das war ja erst Ende letztes Jahr....
Da sollte man doch mal zu kollektivem Ungehorsam aufrufen.....und eine Tour dort planen. Da freut sich der Förster, wenn
 bald hunderte über seinen Wald herfallen (er kann ja schon mal einen Stapel Banco-Bußgeldbescheide ausdrucken).....also auf nach Schopfheim


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. August 2014)

Durch Kühe auf Wanderwegen bzw. die über Weiden führen straben nun mehr Wanderer/Erholungssuchende als durch MTBler.


trail_desire schrieb:


> Das war ja erst Ende letztes Jahr....
> Da sollte man doch mal zu kollektivem Ungehorsam aufrufen.....und eine Tour dort planen. Da freut sich der Förster, wenn
> bald hunderte über seinen Wald herfallen (er kann ja schon mal einen Stapel Banco-Bußgeldbescheide ausdrucken).....also auf nach Schopfheim




Würde ich mal nicht machen.... sonst kommt noch irgend ein Politiker auf die Idee mehr Personal in den Waldzustellen um die Staatseinnahmen zu erhöhen....


----------



## trail_desire (1. August 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Durch Kühe auf Wanderwegen bzw. die über Weiden führen straben nun mehr Wanderer/Erholungssuchende als durch MTBler.
> 
> 
> 
> Würde ich mal nicht machen.... sonst kommt noch irgend ein Politiker auf die Idee mehr Personal in den Waldzustellen um die Staatseinnahmen zu erhöhen....



Wir fahren natürlich alle vermummt und mit viel Milch im Reifen, damit uns noch nicht mal Nagelbretter aufhalten können....


----------



## damage0099 (1. August 2014)

Wir könnten 'Spezial-Meterstäbe' machen lassen.
Handtuchbreit  , ganz links '0', in der Mitte '1.05m' und ganz rechts '2.01m'.
In der Mitte mit Gelenk zum zusammenklappen, wie es sich gehört.......
Da ich zuhause einige rumliegen habe, werde ich mir das vllt. mal einen basteln 
Und meinem Lieblings-Jäger vor die Nase halten und vormessen, wenn er mich das nächste mal wieder anhält.....


----------



## Muckymu (1. August 2014)

ich versuche gerade meinen Lieblingsbikehersteller anzuschieben.
https://www.facebook.com/canyon/pos..._id=885351581478242&offset=0&total_comments=1

Vieleicht mag der Eine oder Andere etwas mitschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (1. August 2014)

Wie wär es mit Mini-Kabelschlössern, mit 2 m Kabel/Maßband?......natürlich mit Forst-BW Aufdruck und Schwarzwald-Bommelhutoptik.

Wir sollten ein Black-Forest Tandem bauen.....eins wo man nebeneinander und nicht hintereinander fährt.....also quasi ein Quad für 2.
Und natürlich mit extremer Geo-Verstellung, mit 20 Cm Gabelabsenkung. So bekommt man wenigstens das Gefühl von extremen Steilabfahrten....
Und damit "Werbung" machen für Bikeurlaub in BW.
Ich kann den Spruch schon vor mir sehen. Kommt ins Ländle, da könnt ihr sogar mit sowas Biketouren unternehmen. Hier sind die meisten Routen sowas von breit.
Und das Ding  auf allen Bikeevents präsentieren. Das wär doch was für das Image des Schwarzwaldtourismus....


----------



## Grossvater (2. August 2014)

Schon gesehen?
http://www.touraktiv.de/index.php/mountainbike_touren/
"...Von der Zeitschrift MountainBIKE wurde der *Schwarzwald aktuell als Testsieger* unter den zehn Mittelgebirgsregionen Deutschlands gekürt..."

Sind die von der MountainBIKE eigentlich von allen guten Geistern verlassen???

Und dann der Absatz: Darum ist es wichtig, einige *Regeln & Empfehlungen* zu beachten:

Da kommt mir grad die Galle hoch wie hinterhältig hier um die 2m Regel drum rum geschrieben wird. Als ob's die gar nicht gäbe


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. August 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Schon gesehen?
> http://www.touraktiv.de/index.php/mountainbike_touren/
> "...Von der Zeitschrift MountainBIKE wurde der *Schwarzwald aktuell als Testsieger* unter den zehn Mittelgebirgsregionen Deutschlands gekürt..."
> 
> ...




Die Hand die einem Geld in den Rachen wirft, beisst man eben nicht....
Oft schreiben die Zeitschriften die Berichte garnicht selbst, sondern bekommen sie fix und fertig geliefert und drucken sie dann einfach nur noch ab.


----------



## delicious (2. August 2014)

der Test ist von 2008, siehe hier:

http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/...tainbike-wegenetz_im_naturpark_waechst_weiter


----------



## HelmutK (2. August 2014)

In der DIMB gab es ja mal das Projekt Wegenetztest (http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/wegenetztests) das seinerzeit mit großen Hoffnungen gestartet wurde Aber für unsere ehrenamtlichen Tester, die Urlaubswochen und Wochenende damit verbrachten, freud- und sinnlose Wegenetze wie im Schwarzwald (http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/wegenetztests/suedschwarzwald-test) zu testen, entwickelte sich das zu einer absoluten Zumutung. Da die anderen getesteten Wegenetze auch nicht viel besser waren, wollte sich das irgendwann niemand mehr antun.


----------



## Mordred (2. August 2014)

Moin,
schön hier mitzulesen, da es ja mich direkt betrifft oder auch nicht.

Bin 1998 als Zweitgrund (biken) von der Ostseeküste nach Elgersweier gezogen. Dem für mich Traumausgangsort jeglicher Fahrradaktivität. TT im Ried, Hanauer Land, usw. , Strecke machen am Rhein entlang. RR bis zum Abwincken, Zuflucht, Löcherberg etc. Vom MTB ganz zu schweigen. Einstieg Schloß Ortenberg und von da an jede Möglichkeit egal mit welchem MTB Typ sich auszutoben.
Momentan gebrauche ich genau 4 bikes, TT, RR, 29 HT und (DH abgeschafft)  ein Enduro. Mit allen kann ich direkt von der Haustür aus starten  und sie  artgerecht bewegen.
Ich bin auch viel in der Schweiz und den Vogesen unterwegs, aber nirgends gibts so herrliche Rampen wie hier.
Ein biker-Paradies!
Jetzt zum Thema.
In all den Jahren hatte ich noch nie Stress wegen der 2m Regel. Im Gegenteil. Benimmt man sich im Wald wie ein gesitterter Mensch und kann auch mal anhalten für Wanderer erntet man hier bei uns eher anerkennde Blicke und Gespräche. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.Aber grantige Zeitgenossen findet man wohl überall.

Also Auswärtige, lasst Euch nicht durch so Bohei abschrecken und kommt.

Und an die Verfechter:
Durch die kommende Maut rechnet man ja mit touristischen Mindereinnahmen bis  hin zum Verhungern ganzer Weindörfer...
Da könnte man mal ansetzen um wenigstens die einheimischen biker hierher zu holen.

Der der morgen auf verschiedenen trails den Moosturm zum 100sten Mal bzwingen wird,


----------



## Grossvater (2. August 2014)

delicious schrieb:


> der Test ist von 2008, siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/...tainbike-wegenetz_im_naturpark_waechst_weiter


Danke für die Info. Dass das ganze soooo alt ist macht's zwar kein bisschen besser. Rückts aber in ein anderes Licht


----------



## Grossvater (2. August 2014)

Mordred schrieb:


> Also Auswärtige, lasst Euch nicht durch so Bohei abschrecken und kommt.


Hi Mordred, du hast aber schon verstanden was dieser "bohei" hier soll?


----------



## duc-748S (3. August 2014)

Endluch mal ein Politiker auf unserer Seite, Dietmar Lust.
Lest selbst http://derlust.blogspot.de/2014/07/2-meter-regelung.html?m=1

PS: bei OpenTrails in facebook gesehen, kann das aber irgendwie nicht direkt verlinken.


----------



## client (3. August 2014)

Mordred schrieb:


> ....
> Jetzt zum Thema.
> In all den Jahren hatte ich noch nie Stress wegen der 2m Regel. Im Gegenteil. Benimmt man sich im Wald wie ein gesitterter Mensch und kann auch mal anhalten für Wanderer erntet man hier bei uns eher anerkennde Blicke und Gespräche. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.Aber grantige Zeitgenossen findet man wohl überall.
> 
> ....Also Auswärtige, lasst Euch nicht durch so Bohei abschrecken und kommt.


Ist Deine Entscheidung, die Gesetze zu mißachten! Das alleine ist aber nicht dauerhaft zielführend, denn ich möchte auf Dauer nicht der Gesetz-Anwendungswillkür von Staatsorganen unterliegen.
Ich möchte nicht in einem Land leben, in der z. B. die Todesstrafe seit vielen Jahrzehnten nicht angewendet wird, aber als Gesetz noch Gültigkeit hat. Was wäre denn, wenn eine zukünftig Regierung sich einfach wieder auf dieses Gesetz beruft.
Und ähnlich -wenn auch nicht so drastisch- könnte das im Fall der 2m Regel aussehen. Was wäre denn, wenn demnächst eine große Koalition aus CDU und SPD den Landtag dominiert und den massiven Vollzug der 2m Regel durchsetzt.



Mordred schrieb:


> Und an die Verfechter:
> Durch die kommende Maut rechnet man ja mit touristischen Mindereinnahmen bis  hin zum Verhungern ganzer Weindörfer...
> Da könnte man mal ansetzen um wenigstens die einheimischen biker hierher zu holen.
> 
> Der der morgen auf verschiedenen trails den Moosturm zum 100sten Mal bzwingen wird,


Die Maut kommt ohnehin nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (3. August 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ich versuche gerade meinen Lieblingsbikehersteller anzuschieben.
> https://www.facebook.com/canyon/pos..._id=885351581478242&offset=0&total_comments=1
> 
> Vieleicht mag der Eine oder Andere etwas mitschieben?



Ich habe dazu etwas für Open Trails zur Ehrenrettung von Canyon geschrieben, denn die gehören schon seit langem zu den wenigen positiven Ausnahmen in der Bikebranche, die die DIMB (auch finanziell als Sponsor) und die Mountainbikeszene (z. B. den Emder Bikepark) wirklich unterstützen. Sicherlich ginge da bei Canyon noch mehr, aber der große Skandal sind die Hersteller und Händler, die sich seit Jahren mit nicht erfüllbaren Gegenforderungen und Bedingungen (z. B. Exklusivität) davor drücken, auch nur einen Cent an Unterstützung für die DIMB zu geben. Schaut Euch mal an, wer alles hier http://www.dimb.de/foerderer-und-partner/sponsoren nicht steht. Auch die Liste der Fördermitglieder http://www.dimb.de/foerderer-und-partner/sponsoren ist nicht gerade lang, vor allem wenn man sich überlegt, dass es hier gerade mal um Förderbeiträge von EUR 48 bzw. 144 pro Jahr geht. 

Dass in der Mountainbikebranche Geld vorhanden ist, kann man z. B. schön in den USA in der Steuererklärung der IMBA nachlesen, die jährlich mit mehreren Millionen von Handel und Industrie unterstützt wird. Details dazu findet man hier https://www.imba.com/sites/default/files/IMBA 2012 Public Copy 990 Redacted.pdf im Schedule A (ab S. 14 des PFF) und im Schedule B (ab S. 17). Die Zuwendungen der IMBA liegen um den Faktor 100 über den Zuwendungen der DIMB, die die DIMB von Sponsoren, Förderern und Spendern erhält. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, denn da liegt eigentlich der Skandal und das werden wir demnächst - vielleicht zur Eurobike und vielleicht auchmal unter konkreter Nennung von Namen, die sich einer Unterstützung verweigern - anprangern. Wir würden uns nämlich in der DIMB auch solche oder ähnliche Programme https://www.imba.com/news/trek-game-changers wünschen


----------



## JayDee1982 (3. August 2014)

Es hat jetzt nichts mit der 2-Meterregel zu tun.... aber es zeigt sehr deutlich wie verbort, intollerant und weltfremd "traditionelle" Vereine/Verbände sind. Genau wie bei der 2m-Regelung, man klammert sich an irgendwelche Satzungen und Gesetze die irgendwann, irgendjemand aufgestellt hat. Ob sie nun einen Sinn haben oder nicht ist dabei völlig egal.
http://www.gmx.net/themen/nachricht...hero.Ein Muslim darf nicht König sein.873.335
http://www.gmx.net/themen/nachricht...hero.Ein Muslim darf nicht König sein.873.335

Ich weiß nicht ob man lachen oder heulen soll. 
Alles wird bis ins kleinste Detail durchreglementiert und das in allen Bereichen.....


----------



## Mountain77 (3. August 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Es hat jetzt nichts mit der 2-Meterregel zu tun.... aber es zeigt sehr deutlich wie verbort, intollerant und weltfremd "traditionelle" Vereine/Verbände sind. Genau wie bei der 2m-Regelung, man klammert sich an irgendwelche Satzungen und Gesetze die irgendwann, irgendjemand aufgestellt hat. Ob sie nun einen Sinn haben oder nicht ist dabei völlig egal.
> http://www.gmx.net/themen/nachrichten/panorama/46bf5t6-aerger-schuetzenverein-muslim-koenig#.hero.Ein Muslim darf nicht König sein.873.335
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob man lachen oder heulen soll.
> Alles wird bis ins kleinste Detail durchreglementiert und das in allen Bereichen.....



Ein Grund warum ich nicht auf Vereinstuemelei stehe. Statt eine zeitgemäße Lösung zu finden... Passt ins Schema.
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...-Amir-I-im-Bonner-Karneval-article277230.html
Frueher gab es so etwas nicht... wundert mich das dann ueberhaupt katholiken und evangelen zusammen im Schuetzenverein schiessen duerfen.  und was ist mit den konfessionslosen?


----------



## ralle123 (4. August 2014)

> Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, denn da liegt eigentlich der Skandal und das werden wir demnächst - vielleicht zur Eurobike und vielleicht auchmal unter konkreter Nennung von Namen, die sich einer Unterstützung verweigern - anprangern.


Indem man die, die nicht zahlen öffentlich anprangert, gewinnt man bestimmt keine Sponsoren dazu.
Zumindest keine von denen mit mehr als 3 arbeitenden Gehirnzellen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (4. August 2014)

> Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, denn da liegt eigentlich der Skandal und das werden wir demnächst - vielleicht zur Eurobike und vielleicht auchmal unter konkreter Nennung von Namen, die sich einer Unterstützung verweigern - anprangern.



Das liegt einfach daran, dass in den meisten Unternehmen die _Controler_ das Sagen haben. Die meinen eben, sie seien im ZIV bestens vertreten. Die verstehen einfach nicht, dass Lobby-Arbeit noch an anderer Stelle getätigt werden muss (bspw. über den ADFC, die DIMB, ...).


----------



## jojo (4. August 2014)

Gestern im SWR-BW was zum Thema SWV:

http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=411dc360-17d5-11e4-8c4e-0026b975f2e6

Man beachte ab Minute 14:00....

J.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. August 2014)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ... Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, denn da liegt eigentlich der Skandal und das werden wir demnächst - vielleicht zur Eurobike und vielleicht auchmal unter konkreter Nennung von Namen, die sich einer Unterstützung verweigern - anprangern. ...



Bravo. Absolut hirnlose Aktion.
Da kann man stolz sein, nicht dabei zu sein!


----------



## JayDee1982 (4. August 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bravo. Absolut hirnlose Aktion.
> Da kann man stolz sein, nicht dabei zu sein!



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. August 2014)

Zumal sich 'Big S' als Sponsor der Ausbildung zurückgezogen hat weil der Großteil der Ausbilder lieber mit allgäuer Geraderohrbikes rumgefahren sind. Unverschämtheit, das die einem als Sponsor vorschreiben wollen, welche Bikes zu fahren sind.
Umbedingt anprangern!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (4. August 2014)

...was genau hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. August 2014)

Das Frage ich mich auch: nicht-Sponsoren anprangern löst doch nicht das Problem mit dem Betretungsrecht.


----------



## dickerbert (4. August 2014)

Anprangern ist sicher nicht der richtige Weg. Finde ich irgendwie falsch, mit dem Finger auf jemanden zu zeigen, nur weil er kein Geld verschenken will.... Macht der Bettler am Bahnhof ja auch nicht. Positiven Druck aufzubauen durch das Hervorheben bestehender Sponsoren halte ich für geschickter und ist sicherlich auch für die Sponsoren interessanter.


----------



## JayDee1982 (4. August 2014)

Für den Sponsor muss sich sein Einsatz auch rechnen bzw. einen Mehrwert für sein Unternehmen ergeben.

Da sollte man einmal überlegen, für wen sich die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel wirklich als MEHRWERT ergibt.
Große Versandhäuser ist es egal WO ihre Artikel eingesetzt werden....  oder ob es legal oder illegal ist.... Hauptsache der Absatz stimmt.

Also wer wäre hier die Zielgruppe?
Hotels, Händler, Vereine, Bike-Schulen etc. in Ba-Wü wären da die ersten Adresse und nicht der Hersteller XY in Timbuktu.


Es reicht jedoch nicht nur seine Zielgruppe zu kennen, man muss sie auch erreichen und ihnen auch den MEHRWERT aufzeigen.
Hotels - Mehr Übernachtungen 
Händler - Höherer Absatz von Teilen / MTB´s / 2. Rad
Vereine - Höhere Mittgliederzahlen
Bike-Schulen - Mehr Kursteilnehmer 
etc...

Jemanden an die Wand stellen und mit dem Finger auf ihn zu zeigen, weil er kein Kapital locker machen will, für eine Sache die für ihn keinen Mehrwert darstellt, ist nicht gerade sehr förderlich.


----------



## Athabaske (4. August 2014)

...ja stimmt, die bedauernswerten Hersteller. Hier wie anders wo...


----------



## trail_desire (4. August 2014)

jojo schrieb:


> Gestern im SWR-BW was zum Thema SWV:
> 
> http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=411dc360-17d5-11e4-8c4e-0026b975f2e6
> 
> ...


Hab mir den Film mal komplett reingezogen. Schöner Imagfilm für den Verein, aber es gibt einige Passagen die doch hoffen lassen.
Ganz am Ende z.B. Das mit den Begegnungen mit den Menschen.....und daß man voneinander lernen kann.....fand ich sehr schön.
Wenn sie es jetzt noch schaffen Biker auch als Menschen anzusehen, wird alles gut.
Daß man das altbackene Image immer noch hat, wird nicht verleugnet. Da hilft auch kein Megawandertag von 2 Jungen Menschen.
Die hätten die Tour viel einfacher und schneller hinter sich bringen können. Hätten sicher nicht viel weniger von der Natur erlebt. Hätten das halt mal mit dem Bike machen sollen.
Kleiner Lichtblick......der Kaufmann auf dem Bike. Aber was zum Thema zu sagen hat er sich dann doch nicht getraut.
Übrigens, wenn unsereiner nächtens duch den Wald fährt heisst es er erschrickt das Wild mid seinem Lichtkegel......Zu Fuß scheint die Welt doch in einem anderen Licht zu scheinen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (4. August 2014)

In der aktuellen MountainBike wird in einem mehrseitigen Artikel für das tolle Bikerevier Schwarzwald geworben. Was läuft hier schief?


----------



## jojo (4. August 2014)

make65 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen MountainBike wird in einem mehrseitigen Artikel für das tolle Bikerevier Schwarzwald geworben. Was läuft hier schief?




Uhh. Kann das jemand via PN verschicken? Kaufe die Bravos schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Aber um mitreden zu können..... Was schreiben die denn so?

Danke schonmal dem Sender!

J.


----------



## TTT (4. August 2014)

Neues Update. Wenn Ihr selber Fragen stellt, könnt Ihr mir gerne eine PM schreiben, dann nehme ich das mit in die Liste auf. Ansonsten bleiben doch leider viele Fragen mehr oder weniger unentdeckt.

aktuelle Fragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f423195.html#q423195 (bisher 40 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423196.html#q423196 (Antwort aber nicht auf die Fragen)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423197.html#q423197 (bisher 33 Interessierte, hält es generell nicht für nötig, Fragen zu beantworten)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423248.html#q423248 (teilw. beantwortet)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/georg_nelius-597-44355--f423253.html#q423253 (bisher 25 Interessierte, hält es generell nicht für nötig, Fragen zu beantworten)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/norbert_beck-597-44414--f423252.html#q423252 (bisher 26 Interessierte, hält es generell nicht für nötig, Fragen zu beantworten)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423251.html#q423251 (nicht wirklich beantwortet)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/matthias_proefrock-597-44387--f423250.html#q423250 (bisher 24 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423287.html#q423287 (teilw. beantwortet)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423291.html#q423291 (teilw. beantwortet)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f423340.html#q423340 (bisher 55 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dipl_math_gernot_gruber-597-44342--f423341.html#q423341 (sinnlos beantwortet)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f423411.html#q423411  (bisher 26 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/reinhold_pix-597-44460--f423437.html#q423437 (bisher 19 Interessierte)

neu hinzugekommen:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423600.html#q423600 (bisher 13 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423608.html#q423608 (bisher 17 Interessierte)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423667.html#q423667 (bisher 19 Interessierte)

Bei den neueren Antworten fiel vor allem Frau Böhlen durch eine geradezu dreiste Verweigerungshaltung auf.
Dafür hat sie einige härtere Nachfragen kassiert. Deswegen und weil die Anzahl der Interessierten den Druck erhöhen, bitte weiter Euer Interesse bekunden und auch selber Fragen stellen!


----------



## HelmutK (4. August 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bravo. Absolut hirnlose Aktion.



Dankeschön - fühle mich geehrt


----------



## keroson (4. August 2014)

Hey Leute, entspannt euch mal wieder ein bisschen...
Helmut hat nicht ganz unrecht, das Stichwort ist Soziales Engagement und nicht Sponsoring. 
Das eine hat mit dem anderen recht wenig zu tun. Manche Dinge sollte man hin und wieder auch tun, ohne das man eine Gegenleistung erwartet. Und das hat in der USA eine sehr lange Tradition, hier leider überhaupt nicht....


----------



## dickerbert (4. August 2014)

Trotzdem werden die anderen Hersteller schon merken, dass sich "Soziales Engagement" auszahlt, wenn den spendenden Herstellern Zucker in den Arsch geblasen wird und sie von der DIMB als die bessere Hälfte der MTB-Hersteller dargestellt werden. Wie groß die Reichweite des Facebookauftritts ist, habt ihr ja erst letztens gezeigt. Die Kosten für eine vergleichbare Werbemaßnahme sind wohl um einiges höher als das, das ihr gerne hättet.

Ich habe mittlerweile keine Lieblingsmarke mehr und da sowieso jeder in etwa das gleiche macht, würde ich mir beim Neukauf wohl einfach einen aus dieser Liste aussuchen.


----------



## HelmutK (5. August 2014)

keroson schrieb:


> das Stichwort ist Soziales Engagement und nicht Sponsoring.
> Das eine hat mit dem anderen recht wenig zu tun. Manche Dinge sollte man hin und wieder auch tun, ohne das man eine Gegenleistung erwartet. Und das hat in der USA eine sehr lange Tradition, hier leider überhaupt nicht....



Darum geht es! Heutzutage bezeichnet man das auch gerne als Corporate Social Responsibility, früher lief das nach dem viel passenderen Motto "Tue Gutes und sprich darüber". Und genau dieses Motto zeigt auch, worum es geht. Man gibt etwas für die gute Sache und man bewirbt seine finanzielle Unterstützung selbst. Ein  Sponsor will dagegen eine Gegenleistung - er will, dass der Begünstigte für ihn ganz konkrete Werbeleistungen erbringt. Was bedeutet das in der Praxis dann für diejenigen, die sich ehrenamtlich in der Freizeit für einen gemeinnützigen Zweck engagieren wollen und dafür Geld benötigen? Sie  müssen sich zusätzlich zu dem eigentlich gewollten Engagement auch noch und möglicherweise sogar vorrangig darum kümmern, die Gegenleistung für den Sponsor zu erbringen.  Es ist daher leicht gesagt, wenn ihr Geld wollt, dann müsst ihr halt auch was für die Geldgeber tun. Das kann man einem Profisportler vielleicht so sagen, aber der Ehrenamtler überlegt dann schon, wofür er seine Freizeit investiert.

Es ist auch leicht, von oben herab eine Aussage in einem Post als "hirnlose Aktion" der Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben, insbesondere wenn man sich dann gleich noch im Folgesatz mit einer gewissen Süffisanz von einem eigenen Engagement distanziert. Wer meinen Post genauer gelesen hat, sollte auch gemerkt haben, dass ich da durchaus am Beispiel "Canyon" http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aend...en-wuerttemberg.626462/page-176#post-12188383 eine differenzierte Betrachtung angestellt habe und es mir auch im Übrigen nicht um ein blindes Branchenbashing geht.


----------



## muddymartin (5. August 2014)

Ich denke, man sollte sich nicht von Dauernörglern, die keine adäquaten Alternativen aufzeigen können und nur zum Stänkern hier reinkommen. nicht beeinflussen lassen!


----------



## keroson (5. August 2014)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44342--f423885.html#q423885
Und weiter geht's


----------



## client (5. August 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Ich denke, man sollte sich nicht von Dauernörglern, die keine adäquaten Alternativen aufzeigen können und nur zum Stänkern hier reinkommen. nicht beeinflussen lassen!


Wir sollten nicht den selben Fehler machen, wie die, denen wir die 2m Regel zu verdanken haben. Wir sollten Kritikfähig bleiben und wir sollten niemanden als Dauernörgler bezeichnen.
Alles in dieser Welt kann von vielen Seiten betrachtet und bewertet werden, insofern sind auch "Kritiken" in unseren Reihen sinnvoll; denn um sich selbst reflektieren zu können braucht es die Außenwelt!

Und auch ich kann nicht allen Dingen etwas positives abgewinnen.
"Corporate Social Responsibility" ist für mich nichts weiter, als das eigenen schlechte Gewissen zu beruhigen und positiv in die Geschichtsbücher einzuziehen. Wer, wie viele Softwarefirmen, unausgereifte und nicht zuverlässige Software zu extrem überteuerten Preisen verkauft und dadurch Milliarden an Privatvermögen in wenigen Jahren aufbauen kann, der ist und der war ein Gesellschaftsbetrüger. Also sozial würde ich ihn erst bezeichnen, wenn er sein Gesamtvermögen zu "guten Zwecken" spendet, und zwar zu Lebzeiten!
Schaut euch einfach mal die vielen steuerflüchtigen Großfirmen an, die dem Staat und damit der Gesellschaft nicht ihren berechtigten Anteile abgeben, aber an an allen Errungenschaften, wie eine z.B. fast perfekte Infrastruktur oder vergleichbare Einrichtung schadlos halten.
"Corporate Social Responsibility" ist die moderne Form des Ablasshandel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. August 2014)

Aktuell auf Open Trails: 
das MountainBike Magazin, dass immer wieder kritisch über die 2-Meter-Regel berichtet hat, schwärmt in der aktuellen Ausgabe vom Schwarzwald und tut dabei so, als gäbe es die 2-Meter-Regel gar nicht.

Liegt's daran, dass die dort als 'genial' bezeichneten Touren nur auf >2-Meter-Wegen stattfinden oder daran, dass man es sich nicht mit dem (potentiellen) Anzeigen-Kunden Schwazrwald Tourismus verscherzen will? Oder hat man soweit gar nicht gedacht?

Wie auch immer und egal wie man zu der 2-Meter-Regel steht: eigentlich sollte es eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, dass man die ortsfremden Leser darauf hinweist, dass man abseits der empfohlenen Forstautobahn-Routen illegal unterwegs ist. Ich würde das zumindest erwarten, bevor ich mich auf Basis eines solchen Artikel für einen Wochenendtrip oder Urlaub in einer Region entscheide.

Bitte in dem Sinne gerne kommentieren und teilen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## client (5. August 2014)

_"*Stefan Brandes*Da es unter den Mountainbikern sicher auch einige gibt, die gerne solche Touren fahren und nicht nur Singletrails benötigen, um in Ihrem Freizeitsport aufzugehen, halte ich dieses nun schon seit Monaten andauernde Schwarzwald(-Tourismus)-Bashing für nicht angebracht und auch nicht unbedingt förderlich für ein Miteinander gegen die 2-Meter-Regel. Wer sitzt schon gerne gemeinsam und konstruktiv am Runden Tisch mit einer Gruppe, die einem permanent in die Suppe spuckt?
Konzentriert Euch lieber auf Massnahmen, der 2-Meter-Regel die juristische Grundlage zu entziehen und UM Mitstreiter zu kämpfen, nicht gegen Sie."_

Wenn ich solche Kommentare lese, dann erkenne ich das eigentliche Problem. Die Beschreibung des Begriffs Mountainbike ist unscharf, und dadurch auch die Vorstellungen über deren Nutzungsart.
Für mich ist jede Form der Waldautobahnnutzung keine Art des MTB-fahrens, sondern ein nur kurzfristiges Übel um die Wege zu erreichen, die ich erwarte, wenn ich schon ein derart teures und mit viel Federweg ausgestattetes Rad ausnutzen möchte.
Sicherlich kann ich sogar viele Strecken mit dem Trekkingrad oder auch dem Rennrad im Gelände sinnvoll befahren, aber die echten technischen Höhepunkte auf Wald- und Bergstrecken lassen sich über mehrere Stunden ganz sicher nur auf einem MTB entspannt und mit Freude bewältigen.

In einer Zeit in der mehr Geländewagen in den Städten als im Gelände unterwegs sind kann niemand mehr erwarten, dass die breite Masse den Sinn eines Mountainbikes versteht.

Ich erlebe das ganze Drama oft bei den Jedermannrennen; dort gibt es einige Radfahrer, die mit einer sehr guten Kondition und trotz Baumarkt-Gepäckträgerrad bergauf auf den Schotterstraßen die älteren echten Mountainbikefahrer in Grund und Boden fahren. Aber sofort wenn es bergab geht, oder wenn technische Streckabschnitte kommen, dann sind solche RADfahrer im Wege, purzeln auf die Nase oder beschweren sich, weil sie es nicht begreifen das andere ihr MTB richtig nutzen können, über die Fahrer, die dann sehr zügig solche RADfahrer passieren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. August 2014)

client schrieb:


> ... Wer sitzt schon gerne gemeinsam und konstruktiv am Runden Tisch mit einer Gruppe, die einem permanent in die Suppe spuckt?
> ...


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. August 2014)

client schrieb:


> _ [...] Wer sitzt schon gerne gemeinsam und konstruktiv am Runden Tisch mit einer Gruppe, die einem permanent in die Suppe spuckt?[...]_




Hmmmmm schmeckt da jemandem die aufgezeigten Fehler in dem eigenen Welt-/Marketingbild nicht?! 
Und von welchem Runden Tisch wird hier gesprochen??? Von jenem welchen, andem kein MTB-Fahrer saß?!?


----------



## client (5. August 2014)

Kennt jemand dieses Buch und wenn ja, gibt es dort wichtige Hinweise die uns helfen könnten der 2m Regel den Garaus zu machen.
http://www.recht-für-radfahrer.de/RfRIII-Titel-l-563x789-px.jpg


----------



## seele (5. August 2014)

make65 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen MountainBike wird in einem mehrseitigen Artikel für das tolle Bikerevier Schwarzwald geworben. Was läuft hier schief?



auf seite 141 ist noch ein umfrageergebnis zur 2m regel
2% halten sich dran
80% halten sich nicht dran
18% fahren nicht in BaWü
(aber unter der umfrage steht auch das lt dem waldgesetz wege unter 2m nicht befahren werden dürfen)
im artikel selber sind die redakteure zwar auch auf trails abgelichtet aber auch viele breite "wege"
wobei imho mtb fahren sich ja nicht nur auf trails abspielen muss um spass am fahren zu haben oder?


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. August 2014)

seele schrieb:


> wobei imho mtb fahren sich ja nicht nur auf trails abspielen muss um spass am fahren zu haben oder?



stimmt... Bikeparks und Freeridestrecken tun es auch


----------



## trail_desire (5. August 2014)

seele schrieb:


> .......wobei imho mtb fahren sich ja nicht nur auf trails abspielen muss um spass am fahren zu haben oder?



....doch, eigentlich schon.....sonst ist es nur Radfahren. Wenn Forststraßen wenigstens Kurven aufweisen, max. 2,50 breit wären und unterschiedliche Gefälle hätten, dann könnte ich auf weiten Teilen einer Tour damit leben. Natürlich nur um zu einem geilen Trail zu kommen.
Wenn man aber mal beachtet, wie momentan in BW Forststraßen ausgebaut und neu angelegt werden, dann hört der Spaß auf.
Mindestens 3,50......Schotter so grob, daß man fast ein Fatbike braucht, schnurgerade bis zur nächsten Kreuzung. Zumindest da wo es das Gelände zulässt und nicht so steil ist.
Dies dient nur dem max. Gewinn bei der Holzwirtschaft. Mit naturnaher Waldwirtschaft hat das schon lange nix mehr zu tun. Ja, nicht überall ist Naturpark....
Da wo kein Wald ist, ist es ja auch da am schönsten, wo Natur noch Natur sein darf. Oder fährt hier jemand am liebsten durch schnödes Ackerland? Und das ist in ganz Deutschland ja überall. Wiesen....Fehlanzeige.
Wenn jetzt auch noch der Wald bald aussieht wie ein großer Acker, dann macht das Biken nur noch halb so viel Spaß.
Überall entstehen auch neue Forststraßen oder zumindest Rückegassen genau dort wo mal ein schöner Trail war.
Die Wanderverbände die sich so mit Naturschutz brüsten, täten Gutes daran sich mit den Bikern zu verbünden um zumindest zu versuchen da was zu bewirken. Denn auch Wandern macht auf den geraden Autobahnen keinen Spaß.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist es wie immer.....Geld regiert die Welt. Es kann ja schon mal die Vermutung aufkommen, daß die Großkopferten bei den Wanderverbänden gerne die Taschen aufmachen.
Wie sonst lässt sich es erklären, daß sie lieber das Lager der Naturausbeuter unterstützen, als das  der Naturliebhaber?
Und wie heißt es so schön, die Industrie hat die Macht nicht die Politik.


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. August 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ....doch, eigentlich schon.....sonst ist es nur Radfahren. Wenn Forststraßen wenigstens Kurven aufweisen, max. 2,50 breit wären und unterschiedliche Gefälle hätten, dann könnte ich auf weiten Teilen einer Tour damit leben. Natürlich nur um zu einem geilen Trail zu kommen.



Steile Forststraßen sind aber auch nix..... da fährst du nur zu schnell an anderen Waldbesuchern vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (5. August 2014)

@client: Ich bin nicht der Ansicht, daß der Begriff "Mountainbike" unscharf ist. Bis auf diesen Punkt hast du meine Zustimmung. 
Für manche ist ein MTB das Fahrrad-Äquivalent zum SUV. Warum sollten sie es richtig einsetzen, wenn sie es nicht anders kennen?



seele schrieb:


> [...]
> wobei imho mtb fahren sich ja nicht nur auf trails abspielen muss um spass am fahren zu haben oder?


Nee, muß es nicht. Ich fahre auch gerne mal auf Forstwegen, etc. Zum Kondition bolzen oder auch mal einfach so locker flockig durch die Gegend gondeln habe ich da nichts dagegen einzuwenden. Auf einer "MTB-Tour" sollte es dann aber entweder eine "Entschädigung" geben, z.B. in Form von schöner Landschaft, Aussicht, ..., oder eben die Gewissheit, daß der nächste Trail nicht weit ist. 



trail_desire schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt auch noch der Wald bald aussieht wie ein großer Acker, dann macht das Biken nur noch halb so viel Spaß.


In mancher Ecke des (Nord-)Schwarzwaldes komme ich mir manchmal vor wie in einem Industriegebiet. Bäume aufgereiht wie Zinnsoldaten. Schrecklich.


----------



## Grossvater (5. August 2014)

Was philosophiert Ihr denn hier so ums Mountainbiken rum ???    Die  perfekte Definition ist doch eindeutig: "Mountainbiken beginnt dort wo der Kiesweg endet"  (Quelle brauch ich jetzt nicht nennen, oder??

Und wenn man mal davon ausgeht dass es nicht dort beginnt  wo der Kiesweg in eine geteerte Strasse mündet oder sich irgendein Abgrund auftut bleibt eigentlich nur "Der Trail", oder??


----------



## waldwegflitzer (6. August 2014)

client schrieb:


> _"*Stefan Brandes*Da es unter den Mountainbikern sicher auch einige gibt, die gerne solche Touren fahren und nicht nur Singletrails benötigen, um in Ihrem Freizeitsport aufzugehen, halte ich dieses nun schon seit Monaten andauernde Schwarzwald(-Tourismus)-Bashing für nicht angebracht und auch nicht unbedingt förderlich für ein Miteinander gegen die 2-Meter-Regel. Wer sitzt schon gerne gemeinsam und konstruktiv am Runden Tisch mit einer Gruppe, die einem permanent in die Suppe spuckt?
> Konzentriert Euch lieber auf Massnahmen, der 2-Meter-Regel die juristische Grundlage zu entziehen und UM Mitstreiter zu kämpfen, nicht gegen Sie."_
> 
> Wenn ich solche Kommentare lese, dann erkenne ich das eigentliche Problem. Die Beschreibung des Begriffs Mountainbike ist unscharf, und dadurch auch die Vorstellungen über deren Nutzungsart.
> ...


 
Nicht jeder fährt ein Fully mit XXXcm Federwegen! Und um in den Genuß von Trails zu kommen, ist es oft unumgänglich, Rennrad, Cyclocross bzw. Trekkingradtaugliche Abschnitte zu fahren. Auch die können ihren Reiz haben!!!

Ich habe hier viel über Rücksichtnahme gelesen.
Ja dann nimm halt auch mal Rücksicht auf den fahrtechnisch schwächeren Fahrer! Schlisslich nerven den, sofern er konditionsstark ist, auch das langsame Bergauftempo von anderen....

Was ist richtig? Was ist falsch, wenn jemand auch mal ne leichte Strecke mit dem MTB fährt? Ist doch jedermanns eigene sache wie er es damit hält...

Selbst bin ich vorsichtig und meide allzu technisches Gelände, und ich kann auf Stürze, etc. sehr gut verzichten.

Ich hasse so Schubladendenken, wie ich es aus dem Rennradbereich kenne: Rennrad fährt der, dann hat er sich die Beine zu rasieren.
Ich dachte, es sei im MTB-Bereich nicht so. Schade.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es sei im MTB-Bereich nicht so. Schade.




Es ist auch nicht so, zumindest kenn ich viele tolerante Biker und bin in sehr gemischten Gruppen unterwegs.


----------



## trail_desire (6. August 2014)

Interessant.....auch hier zeigt man wo der Hase läuft..... bei 1.36 sieht man deutlich ein e-bike und kein MB.
Oder täusch ich mich da?
Man will uns offensichtlich nicht als Gäste gewinnen. Tzzzz


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. August 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Rücksichtnahme



Rücksicht müssen doch immer nur die anderen nehmen...... 
Hab ich heute wieder auf meiner Laufstrecke feststellen müssen 

Kommen mir auf einem Weg 4 Renter mit Köter entgegen, auf der einen Seite vom Weg eine Mauer, auf der anderen eine steile Böschung und unten der Rhein. 
Ich war schon auf der "Rhein-Seite" also blieb ich auch da..... Die Rentner taten keine anstalten ihre Köter an die Leine zu nehmen oder bei sich zu halten und sie liefen immer noch neben einander. 
Als dank, das ich dann sehen blieb bekam ich " Das ist keine Renstrecke an den Kopf geworfen"
Das nächste mal nehm ich auch Rücksicht und lauf einfach in der Mitte durch, wenn sie nicht auf die Seite gehen.... pech.... hätten sie ja Rücksicht nehmen können 

Die einen nehmen Rücksicht und bei den anderen dreht sich das Universum um sie..... 

Sorry für´s OT aber regt mich grade immer noch auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (6. August 2014)

Hey wwFlitzer   keine Panik. Wir haben doch nur versucht herauszufinden, was für uns am besten das Wesen des Mountainbiken beschreibt und was es von den anderen  Möglichkeiten zu biken unterscheidet. Letztendlich kann das aber immer nur ne individuelle Definition sein.
Wobei allein schon die "Schublade" MTB soooo breit gefächert ist dass man das wahrscheinlich sowieso gar nicht umfassend hinkriegt.

Auf jeden Fall MUSS hier niemand etwas tun, beweisen, mögen, anziehen oder was auch immer.  Wär ja noch schöner


----------



## /dev/random (6. August 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Interessant.....auch hier zeigt man wo der Hase läuft..... bei 1.36 sieht man deutlich ein e-bike und kein MB.
> Oder täusch ich mich da?


Die Rennradler könnten sich darüber genauso aufregen... Und die will man auch ansprechen. 


Auf der Seite des Schwarzwald Tourismus verlieren sie unter dem Titel "Handreichung für mehr Single-Trails" einige Worte zum Mountainbike-Handbuch. Dort steht unter anderem:


> Mit 8500 Kilometern ausgewiesener Mountainbike-Wege ist der Schwarzwald zwar das größte Mountainbike-Revier nördlich der Alpen. Allerdings verlaufen bisher fast 98 Prozent der Strecken auf breiten Forstwegen. Wege, die schmaler als zwei Meter sind, sind in Baden-Württemberg per Waldgesetz für Radler gesperrt. Für die Ausweisung von Single-Trails und die Freigabe schmaler Wanderwege sind Ausnahmegenehmigungen im Landeswaldgesetz vorgesehen. Von Mountainbikern wird diese Einschränkung heftig kritisiert.


Die Formulierung scheint mir um einiges zurückhaltender zu sein als auch schon (die Seiten der STG sind bei archive.org leider nicht vollständig archiviert, daher will ich mich an dieser Stelle nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen). Immerhin geben sie zu, daß nicht alle das Wegenetz so toll finden wie sie es wohl gerne hätten.  
Der letzte Satz ließ mich hoffen. Gleich darauf kommt eine Durchsage vom Herrn Bonde:


> Minister Bonde: „Mountainbiker haben das legitime Interesse, auch auf attraktiven Trails unter zwei Meter Breite zu fahren. Diesem Bedürfnis wollen wir Rechnung tragen.“ Dabei müssten jedoch „die Anliegen der anderen Interessengruppen berücksichtigt werden“.


Dann wird dann auf die "Waldinitiative" (aka "10%-Kompromiss") verwiesen... 

Das obige Bonde-Zitat hat mich stutzig werden lassen. Scheinbar hat er das anläßlich der Vorstellung des MTB-Handbuchs von sich gegeben. Die zugehörige Pressemitteilung des Landes (vom 20.02.'14) liest sich schon nicht mehr so optimistisch. Wenn man aber das Zitat so ohne den Kontext liest, könnte man meinen der Herr Bonde sei einer Abschaffung der 2m-Regel nicht abgeneigt...


----------



## Grossvater (6. August 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> ...Wenn man aber das Zitat so ohne den Kontext liest, könnte man meinen der Herr Bonde sei einer Abschaffung der 2m-Regel nicht abgeneigt...



Da siehste mal den professionellen Politiker    Genau DAS will er m.M. nach auch dem Leser, der nicht so in der Materie drinsteckt, bzw. dem Nicht-MTBler so vermitteln.  Sobald er dieses Bild  dann in der breiteren Öffentlichkeit verankert hat, wird der Spiess umgedreht. Dann heisst es nämlich "Wir wollten ja den Forderungen nachkommen und waren zu Zugeständnissen bereit - was heisst wir haben uns für eine Ausweitung der erlaubten Trails stark gemacht". Aber damit war ja keiner Zufrieden - die "Hardliner" der Gegenseite haben "fundamentalistisch" an der kompletten Streichung der 2m Regel festgehalten. Das ging natürlich nicht weil "auch die Anliegen der anderen Interessengruppen berücksichtigt werden mussten". Das habe ich auch IMMER betont...

Und flux sind wir der Buhmann...

Scheixx Politik


----------



## seele (6. August 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Sorry für´s OT aber regt mich grade immer noch auf



frag die doch mal wo das einbahnstrassenschild steht


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. August 2014)

seele schrieb:


> frag die doch mal wo das einbahnstrassenschild steht



Ach ich hab mich sehr nett mit "Danke füs platzmachen, du ar........." bedankt


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. August 2014)

Ist ein richtig TOLLER Bericht..... von "Können aber nicht Wollen" ist sicher der oberste Leitsatz der Ämter

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/schwarzwald-baar-heuberg/villingen-schwenningen/Forstamt-will-keine-Singletrails-einrichten;art372541,7156428


https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...5649/593704220751225/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Mountain77 (7. August 2014)

http://programm.ard.de/TV/phoenix/thema--faszination-wald-/eid_2872512559254840
erster Urlaubstag yea. Ich schaue mir gerade Faszination Wald auf Phoenix an, dort wird behauptet, dass jeder zweite Deutsche gern (mal) wandern geht. Weiss jemand von euch, wer diese Zahl in die Welt gesetzt hat? 40 Millionen...

ok, die Vorgaben an das Wandern sind gering, wikipedia:
„Wandern ist Gehen in der Landschaft. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Freizeitaktivität mit unterschiedlich starker körperlicher Anforderung, die sowohl das mentale wie physische Wohlbefinden fördert. Charakteristisch für eine Wanderung sind:

eine Dauer von mehr als einer Stunde,eine entsprechende Planung,Nutzung spezifischer Infrastruktur sowieeine angepasste Ausrüstung“– Deutscher Wanderverband (2010)[1]

Da kommt man schon auf jeden zweiten Deutschen.
Ab wann ist man ein Mountainbiker? 

Der Bericht ist aus NRW Sicht, zentral in Winterberg gefilmt. Es kommen verschiedene Parteien zu Wort, gerade ein Reiter der im Teuteburger Wald unterwegs war. Er sprach auch vom gegenseitiger Ruecksichtnahme auf den Wegen, dann gibt es keine Probleme. Der Vertreter der Tourismus-Verbaende kamen auch schon zu Wort.  Bei ihm horte es sich so an, dass er MMountainbiker nicht unbedingt mag, sie aber zumindest als Waldnutzer bzw. Kunde ernst nimmt.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. August 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Ist ein richtig TOLLER Bericht..... von "Können aber nicht Wollen" ist sicher der oberste Leitsatz der Ämter
> 
> http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...ine-Singletrails-einrichten;art372541,7156428
> 
> ...



Der Bericht ist insofern gut, weil er zeigt wie es wirklich ist:
- Bondes Ausnahmen haben keine Chance auf Umsetzung (zu kompliziert, zu teuer, Widerstand auf lokaler Ebene)
- eine Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel wäre in vielerlei Hinsicht die bessere, einfachere und in allen anderen Bundesländern bewährte Lösung


----------



## dickerbert (7. August 2014)

Und außerdem gelebte Praxis!


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. August 2014)

Es hat sich seit über einem Jahr nichts geändert: z. B.
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/villingen-schwenningen/kein-interesse-an-singletrails--73088663.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (7. August 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der Bericht ist insofern gut, weil er zeigt wie es wirklich ist:
> - Bondes Ausnahmen haben keine Chance auf Umsetzung (zu kompliziert, zu teuer, Widerstand auf lokaler Ebene)
> - eine Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel wäre in vielerlei Hinsicht die bessere, einfachere und in allen anderen Bundesländern bewährte Lösung



Genau darauf hat mein "TOLL" auch abgezielt


----------



## duc-748S (8. August 2014)

6 Millionen € für die Ausnahmeregelungen
http://m.suedkurier.de/nachrichten/...nbikern-den-Weg-frei-machen;art417921,7156220

Mehr dazu noch auf OpenTrails bei Facebook. Keine Ahnung wie ich das hier verlinken kann.

Da fällt einem eigentlich echt nichts mehr dazu ein.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciao heiko (8. August 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> 6 Millionen € für die Ausnahmeregelungen
> http://m.suedkurier.de/nachrichten/...nbikern-den-Weg-frei-machen;art417921,7156220
> 
> Mehr dazu noch auf OpenTrails bei Facebook. Keine Ahnung wie ich das hier verlinken kann.


Auf das "Datum" des FB Beitrages klicken,
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...46105.193326687455649/594190567369257/?type=1

Oder einfach 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails und Beitragsdatum 8.8.2014 nennen


----------



## static (8. August 2014)

.


----------



## ciao heiko (8. August 2014)

static schrieb:


> Wo das Geld am Ende hinfliesst würde mich echt mal interessieren.


Konkret weiss niemand was. Aber meine Kristallkugel Google spuckt aus.


Es gibt Professoren an Instituten welche MTB Handbücher schreiben.
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...aldkonflikte-abbauen-helfen-_arid,248064.html
http://www.dshs-koeln.de/visitenkarte/person/univ-prof-dr-ralf-dieter-roth/

Es gibt Firmen die Wegekonzepte erstellen.
http://www.wwl-web.de/kartografie
http://www.wwl-web.de/impressum

Es gibt Personen, Institute und Firmen die gerne zuammenarbeiten:
http://www.ebike-schwarzwald.de/impressum.htm
oder hier
http://www.loipenportal.de/tegernsee-schliersee?p=impressum
oder hier
http://ruhpolding2012.sis-projekt.de/impressum.html
oder hier
http://wis.bergwanderpark.de/impressum.php

und man findet heraus wo manche Menschen privat wohnen
http://telefonbuch-suche.com/ralf-roth-mozartweg-79189-bad-krozingen


Aber Genaues weiss man nicht.


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. August 2014)

Aus 6Mio Steuergeldern werden einfach 6Mio Privatvermögen.... 
Eine grandiose Umverteilung für ein paar Schilder


----------



## ChrisZiegler (8. August 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Konkret weiss niemand was. Aber meine Kristallkugel Google spuckt aus.
> 
> 
> Es gibt Professoren an Instituten welche MTB Handbücher schreiben.
> ...


Ein Schelm wer dabei etwas böses denkt. Mozartweg 10 dann Herr Bond???
Nein natürlich nicht...


----------



## keroson (8. August 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/gruenebw/posts/10152664431696528


----------



## /dev/random (9. August 2014)

Weil hier der Bund der Steuerzahler erwähnt wurde: Den Landesrechnungshof gibt's auch noch. 
Der Landesrechnungshof "[...] versteht sich darüber hinaus auch als Anwalt der Steuerzahler, da sämtliche Prüfungen und Beratungsleistungen letztlich dazu dienen, die öffentlichen Gelder - also die Steuergelder des Bürgers - zielgerichtet und sparsam einzusetzen."
Quelle

Mit dem Kontaktformular "können Sie uns allgemeine Anfragen und Hinweise auf möglicherweise prüfungswürdige Sachverhalte übermitteln." Ich habe davon mal Gebrauch gemacht und bin gespannt ob und was als Antwort kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. August 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Weil hier der Bund der Steuerzahler erwähnt wurde: Den Landesrechnungshof gibt's auch noch.  (…)
> Mit dem Kontaktformular "können Sie uns allgemeine Anfragen und Hinweise auf möglicherweise prüfungswürdige Sachverhalte übermitteln." Ich habe davon mal Gebrauch gemacht und bin gespannt ob und was als Antwort kommt.




Hier auch noch mal das Kontaktformular vom Bund für Steuerzahler:
http://www.steuerzahler.de/Verschwendung-melden/1404b534/index.html

Text wird ja ähnlich sein.  

Tatsächlich kann so was dazu beitragen, dass Bondes Vorhaben in den Budget-Runden "gekürzt" wird und man uns - abgesehen von der Verschwendung - nicht auf Jahre hinaus mit Ausnahmen vertröstet. So oder so ist es sicherlich sinnvoll, wenn wir Bondes Ablenkungsmanöver von allen Seiten (Tourismus, Radsportvereine (Haftung für Jugendtrainer, Grundrechte, Steuerverschwendung) angehen.

Denn: Es wird ja immer wieder mal darauf hingewiesen, dass jetzt jeder weiß, dass es eine 2-Meter-Regel gibt und man deswegen angemault wird. Ich habe das noch nicht erlebt (2mal in 2 Jahren?!) und kann keinerlei Verschärfung des Tons im Wald feststellen, ABER wenn 200m weiter ein 50m langer Ausnahme Trail ausgeschildert ist, erwarte ich durchaus Sprüche von Otto-Normal-Spaziergänger, dass ja da hinten ein MTB-Trail ist und man dort aber nirgendwo sonst fahren dürfe. Die 2-Meter kann man nicht messen, aber ein Schild ist ein Schild.

So eine Ausnahmen - so nett sie klingt - ist eben ein vergiftetes Geschenk und wird nur dazu führen, die Radfahrer noch weiter einzuschränken.


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2014)

Warum muss man 6Mio für irgendeine fadenscheinige Planung verschwenden, für Ausnahmen die a) nicht gewollt sind und b) von Seiten der (Forst-)Ämter nicht umgesetzt werden.... getreu dem Motto "Wir könnten, aber wir WOLLEN nicht!!" 

Warum also nicht alle Wege freigeben, und das Geld in sinnvolle Projekte stecken..... ach verdammt, das ist ja viel zu einfach


----------



## seele (9. August 2014)

wobei wenn politiker kosten veranschlagen am ende auch mal das x-fache der planungssumme am ende der rechnung stehen kann...
aber wir steuerzahler hamms ja!


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2014)

seele schrieb:


> wobei wenn politiker kosten veranschlagen am ende auch mal das x-fache der planungssumme am ende der rechnung stehen kann...
> aber wir steuerzahler hamms ja.......



......und die Politiker bekommen es ja (leider) auch. 

Ich hab da mal noch was vervollständigt 

Wenn die 6Mio wirklich genehmigt werden, wird sich am Wegenetz nichts ändern, da die ganze Kohle für Planung und Verwaltung drauf gehen und am ende stellen die Planer fest, das man den Weg nicht freigeben kann.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (9. August 2014)

Also das mit den 6 Mio. ist schon eine Hausnummer! Und das auch noch wegen der Beibehaltung dieser Regelung. Damit könnte man aber viele Brücken, Straßen etc. sanieren!

Das Dumme bei allen Rechnungshöfen ist immer die Tatsache, das im Rückblick alles ganz anders aussieht als in der Projektphase, wo die Planungsfehler einfließen. Nachher ist man bei Projekten immer schlauer als vorher.

Für alle, die mal einen Blick in die Ergebnisse des Landesrechnungshofs werfen wollen: Denkschrift 2013


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. August 2014)

Es wird Planungsfehler genannt.... einige sind es sicher auch. 
Ich bin mir aber auch sicher, dass viele Fehler absichtlich passieren, damit man eben die Gelder verschieben kann.... 

Spinnen wir mal so eine Ausnahmeregelung der Gemeinde XY durch:
Die Gemeide XY bekommt X-Anfragen für eine Freigabe eines Trails.
Nun muss man ja irgendwie reagieren.... das sieht das in etwas so aus:
Der Gemeinderat hält eine Sitzung ab und disskutiert darüber
Sollte es der Fall sein, dass hier nicht schon das Prinzip "Wir können aber WOLLEN nicht" Anwendung findet, dann wird geplant.
Sprich es muss eine Ausschreibung für eine Machbarkeitsstudie erstellt werden.... Ausschreibung kostet Geld
Ein externes Unternehmen stellt die MAchbarkeit fest
Es folgt eine weitere Ausschreibung für die Planung des Projektes, dann müssen die ganzen Einsprüche noch geprüft und bearbeitet werden
Eine weitere Ausschreibung gibt es für die Erstellung der Schilder und noch eine Ausschreibung für die Erstellung von Karten und "Werbematerial" (Der Trail soll ja Geld bringen, hat ja bis jetzt auch schon X-1000€ gekostet) (Wird dann eben an irgendeinen aus dem Gemeinderat oder dessen bekannten vergeben)

Und der ganze Aufwand für vielleicht 2km Trail.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. August 2014)

Mal wieder was Positives auf Open Trails, leider (noch) nicht aus BaWü, aber als leuchtendes Vorbild aus Hessen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## HelmutK (9. August 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Und der ganze Aufwand für vielleicht 2km Trail.....



Es wäre in der Praxis leider noch viel schlimmer. Bei den Legalize Freeride Projekten läuft die Suche nach geeigneten Locations häufig so ab, dass die Biker zuerst den für sie besten Spot vorschlagen. Dann kommen die Bedenkenträger und die Biker sollen eine Alternative vorschlagen. Also kommt die zweitbeste Location auf die Agenda, dann die drittbester Location, usw. usw.. Und wenn die Biker dann nicht irgendwann schon vorher ausgestiegen sind, dann bleibt irgendwann eine Location übrig, die relativ unattraktiv ist und bei der sich die Bedenkenträger hinterher wundern, warum der erhoffte Lenkungs- und Kanalisierungseffekt ausbleibt und weiterhin an anderen Orten illegal gebaut und gebuddelt wird. Das ist zum Glück nicht überall so, kommt aber auch nicht selten vor.

Wenn man sich die ersten Stimmen der Befürworter dieses unsäglichen 10%-Kompromisses anschaut und berücksichtigt, dass die alle keine Ahnung von unserem Sport haben, dann wird das bei der Ausweisung von Strecken im Rahmen dieser Ausnahmeregelung jedenfalls weder konstruktiv, noch produktiv ablaufen.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. August 2014)

..


HelmutK schrieb:


> Es wäre in der Praxis leider noch viel schlimmer. Bei den Legalize Freeride Projekten läuft die Suche nach geeigneten Locations häufig so ab, dass die Biker zuerst den für sie besten Spot vorschlagen. ...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Bei uns wurde eine CC Strecke gebaut. Nach ewiger Diskussion wurde ein steiler Waldabschnitt gewählt. Die Strecke darin war bergauf und bergab so anspruchsvoll, das niemand darauf gefahren ist. Nach 3km war man platt. Weil es so steil war kam auch gleich die Versicherungproblematik ins Spiel. Niemand wollte dann die Verantwortung übernehmen und jetzt verwildert die Strecke wieder...
Die örtliche Jugend trainiert derweil illegal auf den wenig benutzten Wegen an der ursprünglich vorgeschlagenen Location.

Der Tourismus möchte als einen der ersten Trails eine Strecke vom Schauinsland nach Staufen genehmigen lassen. Ein wenig benutzer Weg weil er ab vom Schuss liegt. Wenn man aus Freiburg auf die Höhe fährt, dann möchte man am Ende der Abfahrt wieder in Freiburg heraus kommen. Bei der vorgeschlagenen Abfahrt kommt man ca 20km weiter vorne im Rheintal raus und muss unten relativ öde nach Freiburg fahren.
Das wird man maximal bei einer Tagestour machen. Wer nach Feierabend Richtung Schauinsland fährt dem reicht die Zeit nicht.

Bei Badenweiler ist ein Abfahrt vom Blauen geplant. Nicht weil am Blauen bisher viele Mountainbiker wären. Sondern weil dort ein Mitglied das AK Rad ein Hotel betreibt.

Und so könnte man weitermachen....


----------



## Athabaske (9. August 2014)

Ist jemand verwundert, dass die Planung von 10%-Strecken, nach Vorgaben von 007 Bonde, sich wenig an den Bedürfnissen von Mountainbikern orientieren?

Wen es interessiert, der schaue sich die Verhältnisse in Baden-Württemberg für Kanuten an, man wird viele Gemeinsamkeiten entdecken. Bzw hat ein Lehrstück (oder doch eher Leerstück) wie sowas laufen kann.

Das leuchtende Gegenbeispiel ist das Klettern, auch hier drohte ein Komplettverbot, das abgewendet werden konnte.


----------



## TTT (9. August 2014)

Wenn für die Freigabe einer lächerlichen Anzahl von Trails 6 Mio Euro ausgegeben werden sollen, dann muß auch jemand unser Steuergeld von 6 Mio Euro kassieren! Das war auch schon bei der Erstellung des sogenannten Mountainbikehandbuches bekannt und dieses wurde vor unserer Petition erstellt. Da fragt sich doch, ob man deswegen so verbissen trotz fehlenden belegbaren Gründen an der 2m-Regel festhält, weil die Luxusvillen schon im Bau und die Porsche schon bestellt sind. Sind wir mit unserer Petition da einfach einigen in die Quere gekommen? Konkret würde mich mal interessieren, ob z.B. ein Herr Schraml, der selbst in Brennpunkten zwar keine nennenswerten Konflikte feststellt aber dennoch die 2m-Regel befürwortet, daran verdienen würde!


----------



## duc-748S (9. August 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Auf das "Datum" des FB Beitrages klicken,
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...46105.193326687455649/594190567369257/?type=1
> 
> Oder einfach
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails und Beitragsdatum 8.8.2014 nennen



Danke dir, werde es beim nächsten Mal mal versuchen 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Athabaske (10. August 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Wenn für die Freigabe einer lächerlichen Anzahl von Trails 6 Mio Euro ausgegeben werden sollen, dann muß auch jemand unser Steuergeld von 6 Mio Euro kassieren! Das war auch schon bei der Erstellung des sogenannten Mountainbikehandbuches bekannt und dieses wurde vor unserer Petition erstellt. Da fragt sich doch, ob man deswegen so verbissen trotz fehlenden belegbaren Gründen an der 2m-Regel festhält, weil die Luxusvillen schon im Bau und die Porsche schon bestellt sind. Sind wir mit unserer Petition da einfach einigen in die Quere gekommen? Konkret würde mich mal interessieren, ob z.B. ein Herr Schraml, der selbst in Brennpunkten zwar keine nennenswerten Konflikte feststellt aber dennoch die 2m-Regel befürwortet, daran verdienen würde!


Die 3 Mio bekommt niemand, darum kann sie Bonde auch " freigeben", das dürfte das Verwaltungsäquivalent für deren Aufwand sein...


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. August 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Die 3 Mio bekommt niemand, darum kann sie Bonde auch " freigeben", das dürfte das Verwaltungsäquivalent für deren Aufwand sein...



Doch die bekommt irgendjemand.... aber nicht der, der sie brauchen könnte 

Da merkt man auch mal wieder, das die Politiker nicht im SINNE des Volkes handeln, sondern viellieber deren Geld zum Fenster raus werfen..... oder besser gesagt über Umwege in die eigene Tasche zu schaufeln....


----------



## TTT (10. August 2014)

Der Freigabeprozeß muß begleitet werden. Dafür wird es private Unternehmen und (Hochschul-)Institute geben. Ebenso wie für die zu erstellenden Gutachten! Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einige, die sich so vehement für die 2m-Regel und den 10%-Kompromiss einsetzen, direkt oder indirekt zu den Endabnehmern der 6 Mio gehören!


----------



## TTT (11. August 2014)

Minister Bonde hat ja seit Anfang der Diskussion massiv, teilweise mit falschen und/oder unbelegten Behauptungen, gegen die Radfahrer geschossen, was man unter anderem auf Abgeordnetenwatch nachlesen kann. Dass einzelne Abgeordnete des Petitionsausschusses bei weiteren Fragen auf genau sein Ministerium verweisen, erhärtet ebenso den Verdacht, dass Ihnen die Empfehlung von Bonde vorgegeben wurde, wie die mehrmalige Vorwegnahme der Ausschussempfehlung durch Herrn Bonde in der Presse!
Wenn H.Bonde nun den Schwarzen Peter dem Petitionsausschuss zuschiebt und sich als der Moderator darstellt, ist das einfach nur noch lächerlich! Vielmehr sollte das von Ihm aufgesetzte Mountainbike-Handbuch hinterfragt werden, das schon lange vor der Petition in Arbeit war und in dem die aufwändigen und teuren Genehmigungsprozesse beschrieben werden. Wie in verschiedenen aktuellen Tageszeitungen berichtet wird, will man für die Genehmigungsprozesse nämlich nur für die Ballungsgebiete und eine geradezu lächerlich kleine Freigabe von Singletrails 3Mio Euro EU-Fördergelder beantragen. Unter der üblichen Vorraussetzung, dass durch die EU max. 50% der Kosten gefördert werden können, heißt das, dass hier 6Mio Euro an Steuergeldern für den Erhalt einer bundesweit einmaligen und dazu noch rechtlich höchst umstrittenen Regelung fließen sollen!
In welche Taschen? Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!
Könnt Ihr gerne für Zeitungskommentare und Facebook verwenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodnsay (11. August 2014)

Zeitungsartikel:
07.08. Südkurier: http://www.suedkurier.de/nachrichte...nbikern-den-Weg-frei-machen;art417921,7156220
11.08. Stuttgarter Nachrichten: http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ald.ba1f515a-3878-45f6-bddf-c403c7579d36.html
11.08. Schwarzwälder Bote: http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ald.ba1f515a-3878-45f6-bddf-c403c7579d36.html


----------



## ciao heiko (11. August 2014)

*Der "runde Tisch" kommt.*

Lange hat es gedauert, jetzt lenkt die Poltik ein. Wie wir den Stuttgarter Nachrichten entnehmen können wird im Oktober eine erste Gesprächsrunde stattfinden. Das Ministerium lädt die Vertreter aller Verbände ein und startet damit den von uns lange gewünschten "runden Tisch". In Hessen war dies der Weg zu einem "Miteinander" und wir freuen uns darauf die anderen Verbandsvertreter kennen zu lernen und mit ihnen gemeinsam die vorhandenen Vorurteile und Besorgnisse abzubauen.

Weiter bei.
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails vom 11.8.14

.


----------



## MO_Thor (12. August 2014)

Applaus!!
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass endlich mal jemand zuhört und vor allem über das Gehörte nachdenkt. Bisher schienen sämtliche Entscheidungsträger eher…..nunja, engstirnig zu sein.
Hoffen wir mal das Beste (für uns)


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. August 2014)

Hoffen wir das Beste für alle - dass es das ist wissen nur einige noch nicht.


----------



## Magico80 (12. August 2014)

Super. Ich hoffe das beste. Jedoch habe ich auch etwas Bedenken daß es eine Werbeveranstaltung für Bondes Kompromiss wird.


----------



## TTT (12. August 2014)

Wer 11x lügt, dem glaubt man nicht!

Wurde die Anhörung vor dem Petitionsausschuss nicht mit ähnlichen Worten verkauft? Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass man sich dort ersthaft mit den Argumenten beschäftigt hat... Ich habe viellmehr das Gefühl, dass das Ergebnis schon im Vorfeld fest stand und ausgerechnet H. Bonde hat durch die mehrmalige Vorwegnahme des Ergebnisses in den Medien maßgeblich zu diesem Eindruck beigetragen!

So schön es wäre, dem Mann glaub ich kein Wort mehr!


----------



## dickerbert (12. August 2014)

Jedem sollte eine Taktik zustehen. 
Bis zum Petitionsverfahren war die DIMB gemäßigt, danach wurden wir laut und ungemütlich.
Und das hat scheinbar gefruchtet!
Das war unsere Taktik, die aus Sicht der anderen Parteien sicherlich auch nicht auf positive Resonanz gestoßen ist.
Von Seiten der Politik wurde versucht, die Sache auszusitzen. Auch das sollte man als Taktik respektieren. 

Das Gesprächsangebot kommt nicht von ungefähr, insofern war der ungemütliche Weg genau der richtige!


----------



## Tshikey (12. August 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Der "runde Tisch" kommt. .....*.



TOP !!

Wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Kraft, Geduld und Ausdauer bei Eurer besonnenen und argumentativ 
begründeten Arbeit gegen die 2MR und allen dahinter stehenden plakativen Unwahrheiten als auch
Lobby-isten!

Great Job!


----------



## waldwegflitzer (12. August 2014)

Immerhin besteht Gesprächsbereitschaft. Das ist mehr als ich erwartet hatte!

Ich drücke die Daumen , dass es gelingt, dem Gesprächspartner verständlich zu machen, dass es a) keine neuen Wege braucht und b) kein Institutionenwirrwar für Ausnahmeregelungen bedarf, sowie c) alles ganz einfach wäre, wenn die entsprechenden Passagen im Landeswaldgesetz gestrichen würden.

Dann wird ja doch noch alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (12. August 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Der "runde Tisch" kommt.*
> 
> Lange hat es gedauert, jetzt lenkt die Poltik ein. Wie wir den Stuttgarter Nachrichten entnehmen können wird im Oktober eine erste Gesprächsrunde stattfinden. Das Ministerium lädt die Vertreter aller Verbände ein und startet damit den von uns lange gewünschten "runden Tisch". In Hessen war dies der Weg zu einem "Miteinander" und wir freuen uns darauf die anderen Verbandsvertreter kennen zu lernen und mit ihnen gemeinsam die vorhandenen Vorurteile und Besorgnisse abzubauen.
> 
> ...


"Wir" sind auf dem richtigen Weg!
Hat es nun doch weh getan, wenn hier und in den sozialen Netzwerken zum Boykott gegen die Urlaubsregionen in BW aufgerufen wird?!
Aber ich bin dennoch mehr als skeptisch, denn ich vertraue schon lange keinen Politiker mehr.
Wir sollten den Druck und die "Lautstärke" erhöhen, damit denen klar wird, dass es nur mit uns und nie mehr ohne uns Mountainbiker weiter gehen wird.
Ich habe in den letzten Wochen die Bundesgrünen und den Bundesvorstand mit sachlichen aber deutlichen Briefen und Mails "belagert". Freunde haben es mir nachgemacht, denn nur wenn der innerparteiliche Druck aus Berlin in BW ankommt, dann wird dort vielleicht ein einlenken stattfindet.
Auch mein Hinweis, dass unter meinen über 12.000 Arbeitskollegen viele Radsportler sind und diese, wenn nicht ohnehin schon bekannt, gerne über BW und die MTB-Feindlichkeit informiert werden wollen hatte zumindest Antwortbriefe und Schreiben zur Folgen.
Wenn die Grünen mit der nächsten Wahl in BW förmlich untergehen, dann wird auch die Chance der Bundesgrünen an die Macht zu kommen auf Jahre hinaus weiter sinken.
Nur bei diesem Thema ist überhaupt mit einer Einsicht zu rechnen. Wird sind Millionen von Gleichgesinnten und wir könnten vermutlich das Zünglein an der Stimmwaage sein.


----------



## /dev/random (13. August 2014)

Fr. Böhlen hat sich auf abgeordnetenwatch.de gemeldet; die anderen Anfragen (hier und da) hat sie identisch beantwortet. Immerhin spart uns das Zeit beim lesen. 



			
				Beate Böhlen schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass eine Abschaffung der Zwei-Meter-Regel völlig unkompliziert gewesen wäre. Dann hätte dafür geregelt werden müssen, wo trotz der völligen Freigabe doch nicht gefahren werden dürfte (z.B. aus Tier- und Naturschutzgründen oder wg. anderweitiger Nutzung z.B. durch Familien mit Kindern).
> 
> [Ausnahmeregel, Reaktion von Bonde, etc.]
> 
> Dieses Vorgehen entspricht auch dem von uns Grünen als wichtig angesehenen Subsidiaritätsprinzip, dort wo die Probleme bestehen sollen diese auch gemeinsam lokal gelöst werden. Dies fördert nicht nur bessere, weil lokal angepasste Lösungen, sondern auch das gegenseitige Verständnis und bietet zudem auch weiterhin hohe Rechtssicherheit bei Konflikten.


Die 2m-Regel ist kein lokales, sondern ein landesweites Problem. Also sollte dieses Problem auch auf Landesebene gelöst werden. Warum sollen sich die Kommunen damit rumschlagen? Wäre die Regel abgeschafft, dann könnte man sich auf lokaler Ebene über Wegsperrungen an kritischen Punkten einigen. Das würde das gegenseitige Verständnis fördern. 
Und selbst wenn der aktuelle Weg der richtige wäre: Mit dem Argument "Nutzung z.B. durch Familien mit Kindern" lässt sich dann wieder alles verbieten, auch das fahren auf Forstwegen. Da sind schließlich auch Familien mit Kindern unterwegs...



			
				Beate Böhlen schrieb:
			
		

> In den nächsten Jahren sollen ca. 10% aller Radwege zu Single Trails werden – auch dies ist für die Mountainbiker sowie die übrigen Waldnutzern eine gute Geschichte, weil hier eindeutig für alle Waldbesucher die Situation geregelt wird.


Wer kam auf die Idee, 10% *aller* Radwege zu Trails zu machen? Hat da jemand was falsch verstanden? Oder bin ich zu pingelig? Wissen die überhaupt um was es uns geht?
Außerdem: Wenn diese Lösung eine "gute Geschichte" für alle sein soll, weil sie die Situation klar regelt, dann könnte man die 2m-Regel auch beibehalten -- die regelt die Situation auch klar für alle.


----------



## duc-748S (13. August 2014)

Habe das vorhin auch schon gelesen und mir meinen Teil gedacht.
Pure Ignoranz mit einem Teil Arroganz und dazu zeigt sie noch wie man die Demokratie verhöhnen kann.
Zu dieser Person fällt mir einfach nichts mehr ein.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTT (13. August 2014)

Verhöhnung der Demokratie, finde ich trifft es gut! Ich höre immer nur Interessensausgleich, Wünsche aller erfüllen...
Rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen sind denen Schei**gal!
Außerdem spricht sie auch schon in der Vergangenheitsform, für die ist doch der Ausgang auch schon sicher! Wofür brauchen wir noch einen Runden Tisch? Die Zeit wäre sinnvoller für die Vorbereitung einer Klage genutzt!


----------



## HelmutK (13. August 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Verhöhnung der Demokratie, finde ich trifft es gut! Ich höre immer nur Interessensausgleich, Wünsche aller erfüllen...
> Rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen sind denen Schei**gal!
> Außerdem spricht sie auch schon in der Vergangenheitsform, für die ist doch der Ausgang auch schon sicher! Wofür brauchen wir noch einen Runden Tisch? Die Zeit wäre sinnvoller für die Vorbereitung einer Klage genutzt!



Ich habe dazu gerade wie folgt nachgehakt (die Veröffentlichung auf Abgeordnetenwatch dauert ja bekanntlich immer ein wenig):

Sehr geehrte Frau Böhlen,

in Ihrer Antwort an Herrn Jäger vom 13.08.2014 schreiben Sie, dass bei einer landesweites Aufhebung der sog. 2-Meter-Regel hätte geregelt werden müssen, wo trotz der völligen Freigabe doch nicht gefahren werden dürfte (z.B. aus Tier- und Naturschutzgründen oder wg. anderweitiger Nutzung z.B. durch Familien mit Kindern). In der Folge gehen Sie dann auch auf Ihr Verständnis des Subsidiaritätsprinzips ein. Meine Fragen zu Ihrer Antwort zielen auf grundsätzliche Fragen unserer Rechtsordnung ab und lauten:

1. Entspricht es Ihrem Verständnis einer freiheitlichen Grundordnung, wie sie das Grundgesetz regelt, dass die Freiheit und das Recht zur Nutzung auch der schmalen Wege grundsätzlich eingeschränkt werden dürfen, weil Ausnahmen (Verbote) kompliziert sind?

2. Entspricht es Ihrem Verständnis des Subsidaritätsprinzips und auch einer freiheitlichen Grundordnung, dass der Landesgesetzgeber ein landesweites Verbot wie die 2-Meter-Regel aufrecht erhält und dann auf kommunaler Ebene mühsam und in komplizierten Konsensverfahren die Wege identifiziert werden müssen, für die eine Ausnahme von diesem Verbot gemacht werden kann?

3. Wäre es denn nicht einfacher und vor allem auch effizienter, wenn man sich nur um die Fälle kümmern müsste und dafür konsensuale Lösungen erarbeitet, in denen tatsächlich ein Bedarf für Verbote oder Lenkungsmaßnahmen besteht?

4. Können Sie mir und anderen Bürgern erklären, warum z. B. für Fußgänger im Landeswaldgesetz ein grundsätzlich uneingeschränktes Betretungsrecht, das sogar abseits von Wegen gilt, gewährt wird und dieses nur in Ausnahmefällen unter Beachtung der gesetzlichen Vorgaben sowie des verfassungsrechtlichen Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzips eingeschränkt werden darf und warum in diesen Fällen die Regelung von Verboten oder Einschränkung nicht kompliziert ist?

Vielen Dank


----------



## TTT (13. August 2014)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423667.html#q423667
Frage: Welche Gründe gibt es für die Einschränkung unserer Rechte aus dem Bundesgesetz, das dafür ausdrücklich "wichtige Gründe" fordert?
Antwort Frau Böhlen: Wir können nicht alle Wünsche aller Lobbyisten erfüllen!
Danke für so viel Ehrlichkeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (13. August 2014)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu gerade wie folgt nachgehakt (die Veröffentlichung auf Abgeordnetenwatch dauert ja bekanntlich immer ein wenig):


 
Habe auch nachgehakt:
Sehr geehrte Frau Böhlen,
Ihre Antwort auf meine Frage enthält eine Unterstellung, gegen die ich mich entschieden verwehre! Durch welche Aussage meinerseits kommen Sie zu so einer Behauptung?
Alles was ich von Ihnen wissen will ist, wie Sie die Rechtmäßigkeit der sogenannten 2m-Regel aufgrund der Anforderung aus dem Bundesgesetz begründen. Sinngemäß antworten Sie mir mit den nicht zu vereinbarenden Wünschen der Lobbyisten!
Eine Nennung von Gründen lehnen Sie ab, mit dem Hinweis nicht alle Argumente wiederholen zu wollen. Danach habe ich auch nicht gefragt! Mir würde es schon reichen, einen juristisch relevanten Grund benannt zu bekommen! Können Sie mir den nicht nennen?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## duc-748S (13. August 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Verhöhnung der Demokratie, finde ich trifft es gut! Ich höre immer nur Interessensausgleich, Wünsche aller erfüllen...
> Rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen sind denen Schei**gal!
> Außerdem spricht sie auch schon in der Vergangenheitsform, für die ist doch der Ausgang auch schon sicher! Wofür brauchen wir noch einen Runden Tisch? Die Zeit wäre sinnvoller für die Vorbereitung einer Klage genutzt!



Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst ...
Wurde ja aber sowieso schon befürchtet, dass der runde Tisch nur eine Werbeveranstaltung wird und hauptsächlich stattfindet, damit sie eben im Anschluss behaupten können "es gab doch einen runden Tiscg, was wollt ihr eigentlich? ".



TTT schrieb:


> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423667.html#q423667
> Frage: Welche Gründe gibt es für die Einschränkung unserer Rechte aus dem Bundesgesetz, das dafür ausdrücklich "wichtige Gründe" fordert?
> Antwort Frau Böhlen: Wir können nicht alle Wünsche aller Lobbyisten erfüllen!
> Danke für so viel Ehrlichkeit!



Wie oben bereits erwähnt, zu dieser Person fällt mir absolut nichts mehr ein.
Ist doch eigentlich untragbar für eine Partei?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTT (13. August 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Wie oben bereits erwähnt, zu dieser Person fällt mir absolut nichts mehr ein.
> Ist doch eigentlich untragbar für eine Partei?


Mitlerweile muß ich sagen: Paßt in die Partei!


----------



## ottmar (13. August 2014)

nachdem mir ein guter Freund zahlreiche Unterlagen übersandt hat, mit denen das Ministerium von diesem Herrn Bonde bei den Bürgermeistern im Schwarzwald hausieren geht, bleibt mir nur die Erkenntnis, dass für die Landesregierung das Thema schon längst erledigt ist. der große Bürokratismus für lächerliche lokale Freigaben rollt an, die Mountainbiker werden in Wald-Ghettos eingepfercht, damit sie die armen Wanderer künftig bittte nicht mehr belästigen.
Der runde Tisch wird zu einer Farce allerfeinster Güte, da für Bonde das ergebnis feststeht. unsere Landesregierung wird mehrere Millionen € Steuergelder verschwenden, um ein Problem zu lösen, das nur in den Betonköpfen einiger weniger Reaktionäre besteht: herzlichen Glückwunsch.

PS: wenn jemand von der DIMB diese Unterlagen haben will, bitte um eine PN mit einer Emailadresse.

Ich werde auch künftig ohne schlechtes Gewissen illegal im Wald unterwegs sein.


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. August 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/beate_boehlen-597-44453--f423667.html#q423667
> Frage: Welche Gründe gibt es für die Einschränkung unserer Rechte aus dem Bundesgesetz, das dafür ausdrücklich "wichtige Gründe" fordert?
> Antwort Frau Böhlen: *Wir können nicht alle Wünsche aller Lobbyisten erfüllen*!
> Danke für so viel Ehrlichkeit!



Reicht ja wenn man die Wünsche der Wander-, Jagd- und Holzlobby erfüllt  alle guten dinge sind eben drei.

Seit wann sollen den eigentlich überhaupt Wünsche von irgendwelchen Lobbyisten erfüllt werden?!?
Sollte nicht die Wünsche der Allgemeinheit erfüllt werden?!? Gleiches recht für alle?!? Keine disskiminierung und soweiter?!?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> ...
> Sollte nicht die Wünsche der Allgemeinheit erfüllt werden?!? Gleiches recht für alle?!?


Bürgerrechte werden ja sowas von überbewertet


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. August 2014)

ottmar schrieb:


> .... unsere Landesregierung wird mehrere Millionen € Steuergelder verschwenden, um ein Problem zu lösen, das nur in den Betonköpfen einiger weniger Reaktionäre besteht: herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Ach komm... die Millionen werden nicht verschwendet.... die werden sinnvoll umverteilt auf Konten von irgendwelchen Lobbyisten *Ironie aus*


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. August 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bürgerrechte werden ja sowas von überbewertet



Bürgerwas?!?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2014)

*Bürgerrechte*
Die Bürger- und Menschenrechte stehen im Zentrum grüner Politik. Unser Ziel ist die Stärkung des *liberalen, demokratischen Rechtsstaates*. Er ist Garant für* Freiheit, Gleichheit und sozialen Ausgleich.*

*I` merk` nix!*
Muss wohl an mir vorbei gegangen sein.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2014)

*Enttäuschung für die Bürgerrechte*
Als großer Erfolg wird die Nicht-Einführung der *Internetsperren* gefeiert, doch ist es dies wirklich ein Erfolg?

*Aber Hauptsache wenigstens die schmalen Wege im Wald bleiben für umweltfreundliche Radfahrer gesperrt!*
Bei den Sperrungen muss man eben einfach Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2014)

*Die Grünen und die Bürgerrechte* Publiziert am 10. Juli 2011
...


> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich kenne viele Grüne persönlich und schätze sie sehr. Trotzdem *können wir uns in Sachen Bürgerrechte offenbar nicht zu 100% auf die Grünen verlassen.* Das muss offen aufgezeigt werden und das müssen auch diejenigen Grünen eingestehen, die sich sehr für Bürgerrechte engagieren. Gerade jene Grünen sehe ich in der Pflicht diese Entwicklung ihrer Partei offen zu kritisieren und dagegen anzukämpfen. Eine weitere Partei die ihre Prinzipien zur Wahrung der Konsensfähigkeit und des Koalitionsfriedens verkauft, braucht dieses Land nicht.



Offensichtlich sind die Defizite der Grünen in Sachen Bürgerrechte noch nicht überwunden.
Wo sind eigentlich die letzten Bürgerrechtler vom *Bündnis 90*?


----------



## TTT (13. August 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *Bürgerrechte*
> Die Bürger- und Menschenrechte stehen im Zentrum grüner Politik. Unser Ziel ist die Stärkung des *liberalen, demokratischen Rechtsstaates*. Er ist Garant für* Freiheit, Gleichheit und sozialen Ausgleich.*


Stimmt doch! Allerdings nicht auf der Pro-Seite sondern auf der Contra-Seite. Von daher muß man zwangsläufig unterstellen, dass die Grünen gegen Freiheit, Gleichheit und sozialen Ausgleich sind!
O.K. der mittlere Satz ist da irgendwie irrtümlich reingerutscht!


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2014)

Irgendwie scheinen mir die Grünen in Baden-Württemberg ihre Ausführungen zum Thema
*Demokratie *
auch nicht so ernst zu nehmen.
Die Menschen wollen sich einmischen – nicht nur am Wahltag, sondern jeden Tag! Davon lebt eine starke Demokratie. Wir GRÜNE setzen uns für * mehr Bürgerbeteiligung* ein – damit *die Interessen aller berücksichtigt werden* und mögliche Planungsfehler oder *Kosten vermieden werden*.

Und mehr Transparenz im Staat, in den Parteien und in der Wirtschaft hilft *gegen den Einfluss mächtiger Lobbygruppen.*

*Ich schmeiß mich weg!*


----------



## TTT (13. August 2014)

Hört auf! Mir wird schlecht bei so viel Verlogenheit!


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2014)

*Grundrecht zu Fuß*
Offenbar hat man nicht nur alte DDR-Wachtürme wiederbelebt, sondern auch einen Geist, der aus Sicherheitsgründen bis zum Ende dieser Republik *eine Einreise mit dem Fahrrad verbot.* Nur wusste bei diesem Staat jeder, wie es um die allgemeine Bewegungsfreiheit bestellt war. *Im Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes sind derartige Maßnahmen schlicht verfassungswidrig.*

*Im Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes ist es ebenso verfassungswidrig zu verbieten mit dem Fahrrad auf schmale Wege im Wald einzureisen.*

Der Tourismus wird`s zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2014)

*Anti-Radfahrstimmung führt in falsche Richtung*
*RadfahrerInnen und Fußgänger sind keine Störfaktoren *im Straßenverkehr*, sondern gleichberechtigte Partner.*
*... auch auf Waldwegen?!*
*Dringlich für die Verbesserung des Radverkehrs sind* weder höhere Strafen noch die sicherheitstechnische Aufrüstung der schwächeren Verkehrsteilnehmer durch Helme und Warnwesten sondern *zur allererst die Schaffung eines besseren Verkehrsklimas* und von attraktiven sicheren Radwegenetzen.
*...  auch auf Waldwegen!*
*Wir brauchen keine Anti-Radfahrstimmung im Lande sondern eine Aufbruchsstimmung für mehr Radverkehr und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme auf unseren Straßen!*
*...  und auch auf Waldwegen!*

Den kann ich mir jetzt auch nicht mehr verkneifen:
Die Bundesregierung interessiert sich nicht dafür, ob in den Bundesländern gemäß Nationalem Radverkehrsplan *qualitativ hochwertige Radwege* geschaffen werden (siehe  Frage 19).
Warum auch, wenn 10 % davon in Baden-Württemberg zu Singletrails umfunktioniert werden sollen.
... *evtl.* auch auf Waldwegen.


(Man beachte übrigens, dass es keine weiblichen Fußgänger gibt.)


----------



## franzam (13. August 2014)

Die meisten Radwege innerorts sind doch eh Singletrails...


----------



## duc-748S (14. August 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Hört auf! Mir wird schlecht bei so viel Verlogenheit!



Vielleicht machen sie ja neuerdings einen auf Satirepartei und wir haben das beim lesen dieser Zeilen einfach nur noch nicht begriffen?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grossvater (14. August 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die letzten Bürgerrechtler vom *Bündnis 90*?



Sind die nicht alle zur CDU???   

...sorry - aber den konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (14. August 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen sie ja neuerdings einen auf Satirepartei und wir haben das beim lesen dieser Zeilen einfach nur noch nicht begriffen?


Sonneborn kommt da irgendwie glaubwürdiger rüber! So gesehen der einzige, den man noch wählen kann!


----------



## keroson (14. August 2014)

Wer findet den Sarkasmus? ;-)
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44453--f424306.html#q424306

Und noch eine:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44461--f424309.html#q424309


----------



## ciao heiko (16. August 2014)

Sabotage beim Trans Schwarzwald

"Ausgerechnet an diesem Tag fehlten auf etwa einer Kilometer Wegstrecke zwischen Ottenhöfen und Seebach die Wegweiser. Sie waren offenbar über Nacht entfernt worden"

http://acrossthecountry.net/vaude-trans-schwarzwald4-defekt-stopp-neutralisation/


----------



## BergAbBremser82 (16. August 2014)

Ja, das hat mich auch mal ordentlich aufgeregt.


----------



## JayDee1982 (16. August 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Sabotage beim Trans Schwarzwald
> 
> "Ausgerechnet an diesem Tag fehlten auf etwa einer Kilometer Wegstrecke zwischen Ottenhöfen und Seebach die Wegweiser. Sie waren offenbar über Nacht entfernt worden"
> 
> http://acrossthecountry.net/vaude-trans-schwarzwald4-defekt-stopp-neutralisation/



Warum wundert mich sowas nicht?!?!


----------



## Athabaske (16. August 2014)

Für die Sportler tut es mir sehr leid, aber mein Dank gilt dem Bürger aus Schilda, der hat uns einen Gefallen getan.

Jetzt noch ein wenig die Angst schüren, sowas wie die Trans-Schwarzwald würde es nicht mehr geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (16. August 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein wenig die Angst schüren, sowas wie die Trans-Schwarzwald würde es nicht mehr geben...


 
ich hätte auf Facebook gerade die offiziellen Schwarzwald Seiten zu dem Thema an der Angel.


----------



## pndrev (16. August 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ich hätte auf Facebook gerade die offiziellen Schwarzwald Seiten zu dem Thema an der Angel.



Poste doch grad mal den Link zu der Diskussion, falls die öffentlich ist...


----------



## Muckymu (16. August 2014)

sorry, ich schaff das auf dem Handy nicht.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15890511&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_comment


----------



## duc-748S (22. August 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=601832473271733&id=193326687455649

Zur Frau Böhlen sag ich mal lieber nichts weiter ...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MO_Thor (23. August 2014)

Ich bringe mal ein wenig Polemik ins Spiel. 
Mir reichts, dass viel zu oft von Touristen und Gästen die Rede ist - die wahren Leidtragenden sind die Einheimischen. Wie es schon oft in den Facebook-Kommentaren zu lesen ist: ich will vor meiner Haustür starten dürfen und nicht erst mit dem Auto zu irgendeinem legalen Trail fahren müssen!


----------



## Rajesh (23. August 2014)

Wehe dem Wanderer, der dann auf einem explizit für Mountainbiker ausgewiesenen Weg unterwegs ist.


----------



## Athabaske (24. August 2014)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Ich bringe mal ein wenig Polemik ins Spiel.
> Mir reichts, dass viel zu oft von Touristen und Gästen die Rede ist - die wahren Leidtragenden sind die Einheimischen. Wie es schon oft in den Facebook-Kommentaren zu lesen ist: ich will vor meiner Haustür starten dürfen und nicht erst mit dem Auto zu irgendeinem legalen Trail fahren müssen!


...wo kann man das bestellen!


----------



## MO_Thor (25. August 2014)

Leider nur bei mir.


----------



## Athabaske (25. August 2014)

wieso leider?


----------



## MO_Thor (25. August 2014)

Ich bin nicht der schnellste Shirt-Produzent. Bin zwar als ein solcher angestellt, aber solche "Privatspäße" muss/darf ich nur in meiner Freizeit (sprich: Pause, nach Feierabend, vor Arbeitsbeginn, am Wochenende) machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (25. August 2014)

Und wenn du nur die Grafik verkaufst? Dann kann sich jeder selbst um den Druck kümmern. Sieht nämlich echt richtig gut aus!


----------



## MO_Thor (25. August 2014)

Wäre auch was. Dann kann die DIMB noch ihren Stempel druntersetzen und den Vertrieb übernehmen.
Zumal die €-Bike vor der Tür steht....


----------



## HelmutK (25. August 2014)

Es fehlen noch ein paar Fans auf Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/603303223124658


----------



## ciao heiko (25. August 2014)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Wäre auch was. Dann kann die DIMB noch ihren Stempel druntersetzen und den Vertrieb übernehmen.
> Zumal die €-Bike vor der Tür steht....


Wir haben es beim "ich bin illegal" Shirt so gehandhabt, das wir die Grafik in Druckfähiger Version zum Download anbieten, bzw bei Spreadshirt ein Muster hinterlegten. Siehe hier ganz unten.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue/646-bawue-dokumentation

Ein eigener Verstrieb lohnt sich für die DIMB nicht. Der Verwaltungsaufwand wäre zu hoch. 
Bei Interesse könnten wir, nach Rücksprache mit dem Vorstand, dein Logo ebenso auf der Seite anbieten.
Da wir aber gerade im Eurobike Stress sind wird es erst danach möglich sein.


----------



## MO_Thor (26. August 2014)

Ich hab Dir mal per PM geantwortet.


----------



## duc-748S (26. August 2014)

Stellt die 2m-Regel einen Eingriff in die Grundrechte dar?
http://community.ispo.com/stellt-di...6dd3f5e867ad8a47395455e#.U_xbNeRQxgg.facebook

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## static (26. August 2014)

Antwortmöglichkeiten und Fragestelllung haben jetzt aber nicht so viel gemeinsam 

Die 2m-Regel stellt natürlich kein Eingriff in die Grundrechte dar. Man darf sich ja trotzdem dort aufhalten, nur eben nicht radfahrend.
Ändert allerdings nichts ander Sinnlosigkeit der Regelung...


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2014)

Natürlich ist es ein Eingriff in das Grundrecht... Fraglich könnte allenfalls sein, ob er verfassungsrechtlich gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## alexSnow (26. August 2014)

static schrieb:


> Antwortmöglichkeiten und Fragestelllung haben jetzt aber nicht so viel gemeinsam
> 
> Die 2m-Regel stellt natürlich kein Eingriff in die Grundrechte dar. Man darf sich ja trotzdem dort aufhalten, nur eben nicht radfahrend.
> Ändert allerdings nichts ander Sinnlosigkeit der Regelung...





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein Eingriff in das Grundrecht... Fraglich könnte allenfalls sein, ob er verfassungsrechtlich gerechtfertigt ist.



Also das Wort "Eingriff" ist sicherlich sehr unglücklich gewählt in der Umfrage. Wegen der möglichen Rechtfertigung müssen nur Eingriffe abgestellt werden, die das Grundrecht "verletzen"... Dieses Wort würde doch in der Umfrage auch viel besser/drastischer/anschaulicher wirken...

Die angesprochenen Grundrechte sind aber, glaube ich, tatsächlich nicht einschlägig, da es bei Artikel 2 Absatz 2 Satz 2 i.V.m. Artikel 104 um die körperliche Fortbewegungsfreiheit (Festnahme, Einsperren...) geht. Kann mich da aber auch täuschen...

Einschlägig (also ein Eingriff, der gerechtfertigt sein müsste) ist aber die allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit Artikel 2 Absatz 1 GG ...zum Thema passt ganz gut der Klassiker-Fall des BVerfG zum "Reiten im Walde".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2014)

Wenn man interessiert ist, kann man auch mal etwas googeln:
z. B. Wikipedia:
Eingriff (Grundrechte)

Artikel 2 des Grundgesetzes für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland
Ich weiß nicht warum die in der Umfrage Art 2 Abs. 2 GG aufführen, denn auf jeden Fall ist Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG, die allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit, durch die 2-Meter-Regel berührt und wie ich meine auch verletzt.


----------



## Athabaske (29. August 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/albverein/posts/761917270531519

...eine interessante Diskussion, es wäre eine Freude wenn sich mehr beteiligen könnten!


----------



## fetzwech (29. August 2014)

Die verlinkte Rede von 2013 ist Wahnsinn...


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2014)

Gestern abend wurde ich von einem Pärchen auf einer 4m-breiten Schotter-Forstautobahn darüber aufgeklärt, daß Radfahren im Wald in BW verboten ist!
Ob ich nicht auf dem laufenden sei.....


----------



## JayDee1982 (29. August 2014)

Ist das Fahren mit dem Rad nicht allgemein überall verboten?!?
Ist doch viel zu gefährlich für sich und andere?!?

Vielleicht sollte man genau so konsequent  Alkohol, Tabak, Autos, Motorräder, Fastfood/Fertignahrung, TV-Sender wie RTL/RTLII/SAT1 etc verbieten wie das befahren von Wegen unter 2m, denn das ist ja auch eine Gefahr für sich und andere


----------



## TTT (29. August 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/albverein/posts/761917270531519
> 
> ...eine interessante Diskussion, es wäre eine Freude wenn sich mehr beteiligen könnten!


Auch mal den Beitrag darunter anschauen und kommentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (29. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Gestern abend wurde ich von einem Pärchen auf einer 4m-breiten Schotter-Forstautobahn darüber aufgeklärt, daß Radfahren im Wald in BW verboten ist!
> Ob ich nicht auf dem laufenden sei.....


Waren das Touristen aus Österreich?


----------



## Tilman (1. September 2014)

*Umfrage zur Wegebreitenfeststellung:*

ich habe eine Umfrage installiert, nachdem mir bei der EUROBIKE im Walde ein Weg auffiel,



 
EUROBIKE 28.8.2014

auf dem das, was das Gesetz über die ZweiMeterRegel und Ministerium über deren Anwendung verbreiten, für mehr Verwirrung als Klarheit sorgen, also genau das, was wir als DIMB schon immer gesagt haben. 

Hinweis: Ein online verfügbarer Radroutenplander sieht den Weg als mit den Fahrrad befahrbar an.


----------



## TTT (1. September 2014)

Kann man das bitte mit einem entsprechenden Beitrag auf Facebook bringen? Dann kann man das in Leserbriefen und Fragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch verlinken!


----------



## Tilman (1. September 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Kann man das bitte mit einem entsprechenden Beitrag auf Facebook bringen? Dann kann man das in Leserbriefen und Fragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch verlinken!


 
*Erst mal bitte ohne Facebook hier im Forum Umfrage-Daten sammeln, dann geht´s weiter. *

Ich habe mehrere Abgeordnete, die unserer Sache nicht völlig ablehnend gegenüberstehen, in der Sache über Hintergründe, die hier nicht zu lesen sind, ganz bewußt nichtöffentlich statt öffentlich in Kenntnis gesetzt. Drum bleibt es hier auch bei dem Hinweis, daß man seine Munition sparsam verschießen soll.

Wenn jemand wenig geheim, aber unheimlich Unruhe stiften will, dann soll er oder sie überall, wo ihm/ihr Politiker über den Weg laufen, incl. abgeordnetenwatch fragen,

in welchem Jahr denn der ganze Ausnahmeregelungswust landesweit umgesetzt sein soll (Radfahrer gibt es überall in BW, das nicht  nur aus dem Schwarzwald oder einigen von Bonde erkorenen "Schwerpunkten" besteht),
.
was das alles über die Jahre brutto (!!!!!!) kosten wird,
.
ob es ein mittelfristiges Finanzierungskonzeopt für Land und Kommunen gibt oder ob "ins Blaue hinein" geplant wird,
.
wie hoch der diesen Herbst zu diskutierende Haushaltsansatz für Deine Kommune für 2015 für derlei Projekte sein wird (Entwurfsphase), um der Bitte des Petitionsausschusses, die Kommunen könnten doch Ausnahmeregelungen herbeiführen, zu folgen,
.
wie hoch denn der entsprechende Haushaltzsansatz für das Land BW 2015 konkret sein wird (Entwurfsphase).
 
Ich werden den Eindruck nicht los, daß sowohl das Ministerium als auch der Landtag dieses Thema, wenn es um konkrete Zahlen geht, scheut, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.  Daß ein Haushaltsproblem im "Ländle" so gut wie totgeschwiegen wird, ist schon ziemlich verrückt, spricht aber Bände.

Und, wie gesagt, es geht um Brutto-Ausgaben, nicht ums Netto. Denn was eventuell an Zuschüssen aus Berlin, Bonn, Jülich, Brüssel oder sonstwoher kommt, ist schön, aber in der Regel nicht mittelfristig abgesichert.


----------



## sipaq (1. September 2014)

Wenn Du Daten für die Umfrage haben willst musst Du das gerade auf Facebook machen wo das über 20.000 Leute lesen und nicht hier, wo bestenfalls nur ein paar hundert Leute reinsehen.


----------



## client (1. September 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wenn Du Daten für die Umfrage haben willst musst Du das gerade auf Facebook machen wo das über 20.000 Leute lesen und nicht hier, wo bestenfalls nur ein paar hundert Leute reinsehen.


Genau!
Und was ist wichtiger als Öffentlichkeit? Noch mehr Öffentlichkeit!
Jeder der im Hinterzimmer seine (privaten) Geheimverhandlungen führt, der wird auf Dauer abgestraft. Das konnte gestern wieder das Wahlvolk erleben.
Unter 50% Wahlbeteiligung und die "Sieger" haben nicht einmal 20% an Stimmen aller Wahlberechtigten! Tolle Demokratie, und mit dem selben Wahnsinn wird eine 2m Regel installiert; kleine Gruppen reden Streitigkeiten herbei und halten auch gleich das passende Gegenmittel per Gesetz in der Hand.
Es geht schon lange nicht mehr um Mehrheiten, sondern darum wer am aggressivsten oder lautesten seine Ego-Interessen durchsetzen kann.
Und wenn die "Regeln" derzeit nun einmal so sind, dann sollten wir das auch so machen.
Besonders die Grünen bewegen sich auf sehr dünnem Eis, mal knapp unter oder knapp über 5% und das nicht nur gestern, bei der Wahl!
Wenn wir Bikevolk die als das darstellen, zudem sie sich in den letzten Jahren selbst entwickelt haben, eine Bevormundungs- und Rechthaberpartei, dann könnten die den selben Weg beschreiten, den die Gelben fast beendet haben.
Wer friedlich die Bürgerrechte leben möchte, der kann nicht die Egotripps kleiner Lobbyparteien befürworten.


----------



## Tilman (1. September 2014)

Die Sache ist ganz einfach. Sobald irgendein Teilnehmer in Facebook empfiehlt, eine bestimmte Antwort zu kennzeichnen (und die Gefahr ist in FB größer als "nur" hier im Forum), ist die Umfrage im Ergebnis dann nicht mehr nur an den Antwortoptionen, sondern auch an der Empfehlung zu bemessen. Dass aber führt zu einer unnötigen Schräglage. Deshalb kommt sie aus rein mathematischen Gründen erst mal nicht ins Facebook.

Aber wer Öffentlichkeit vermißt, soll doch bitte, wie ich schon schrieb, mal die Haushaltsfrage stellen. Denn die Finanzierung des 2m-Blödsinnes mit m.E. landesweit 7stelligen Summen wird hier, wenn überhaupt, hier entgegen aller rechtlichen Bestimmungen bei Ministerium und Landtag hochgeheim behandelt. Das scheint aber dennoch kaum einen steuerzahlenden Radfahrer zu jucken.


----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2014)

Es ist September.
Wann steigt denn eigentlich das 'Kasperle-Theater'?


----------



## ciao heiko (2. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Es ist September.
> Wann steigt denn eigentlich das 'Kasperle-Theater'?



In BaWü sind noch Ferien bis Mitte September. Es kann also noch etwas dauern.
Wir wissen den Termin auch noch nicht.

ciao heiko


----------



## Tilman (2. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Es ist September.
> Wann steigt denn eigentlich das 'Kasperle-Theater'?



Ich gehe davon aus, daß damit nicht der Landtag gemeint sein kann, weil bei allem berechtigten Ärger Respekt gegenüber dem Landtag geboten ist. Der ist allerdings zu verdächtigen, hinsichtlich unserer Argumente gegenüber Alexander Bonde ein Schweigegelübde abgelegt zu haben, womit mal wieder der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedelt.

Das Kasperletheater kommt, wenn die politisch Verantwortlichen wo auch immer 'rausrücken müssen, wer den ganzen ZweiMeter- und Ausnahmeregelungswust finanzieren soll. Verantwortlich wird das Haus Bonde sein, denn der muß dem Landtag in der aktuell anstehenden Haushaltsberatung vorschlagen müssen, wie viel Staatsknete es denn für 2015 sein soll. Denn täte er das nicht, machte es keinen Sinn, sich mit ihm über Problemlösungen zur Waldbenutzersteuerung zu unterhalten, denn die gibt es nicht zum Nulltarif!

Und vor der nächsten Landtagswahl kommt noch Fassenacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (2. September 2014)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, daß damit nicht der Landtag gemeint sein kann, weil bei allem berechtigten Ärger Respekt gegenüber dem Landtag geboten ist.


Respekt habe ich, wenn der Landtag die 2m-Regel entweder juristisch stichhaltig begründet oder sie abschafft! Ansonsten ist Kasperletheater ein ziemlich milder Ausdruck für das, was da geboten wird!


----------



## muddymartin (2. September 2014)

Vielleicht könnte das hier die Lösung aller Probleme sein:

http://swisstrailbell.ch/


----------



## ciao heiko (2. September 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte das hier die Lösung aller Probleme sein:
> 
> http://swisstrailbell.ch/


Der Schwarzwaldtourismus überlegt tatsächlich in diese Richtung...


----------



## muddymartin (2. September 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Schwarzwaldtourismus überlegt tatsächlich in diese Richtung...



Muss ich mir dann ne Kuckucksuhr an den Lenker binden?


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. September 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Schwarzwaldtourismus überlegt tatsächlich in diese Richtung...


...


Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Beim Nationalpark Marathon in Scuol/Ch gab´s dieses Jahr ein absolut nachahmenswertes Startgeschenk:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilman (2. September 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Respekt habe ich, wenn der Landtag die 2m-Regel entweder juristisch stichhaltig begründet oder sie abschafft! Ansonsten ist Kasperletheater ein ziemlich milder Ausdruck für das, was da geboten wird!



Ich befürchte das, aber das sollten wir genau deshalb abwarten. 

Dabei sollten wir berücksichtigen, daß mit "der Landtag" auch alle diejenigen getroffen würden, die (auch wenn's ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist) der Beibehaltuing des ZweimeterUnsinns ggf. nicht zustimmen werden.


----------



## TTT (2. September 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt muß schon viel passieren, damit das Parlament wieder meinen Respekt bekommt. Ein entsprechender Beschluss, der nur Aufgrund unseres Druckes erreicht wird, reicht dazu nicht mehr aus! Wenn sich Politik (und da sind sich ja alle Pateien in BW einig) nur noch an der einflußreichsten Lobbygruppe orientiert, ist das für mich keine Demokratie mehr! Wenn Grundgesetz und Bundesrecht keine Rolle mehr spielen für ein Landesparlament, wenn meine Wahl nur noch darüber entscheidet, welche Partei letzlich das Recht hat die Schmiergelder und Abgeordnetenbezüge einzusacken, dann kann ich auch Antidemokratische Parteien oder Protestparteien wählen! Wenn Kretschmann diesen Zusammenhang erkannt hat und dennoch so handelt, unterstelle ich ihm, dass ihm die Demokratie am Arsch vorbeigeht! Kretschmann verhält sich da kein Haar anders als Mappus beim EnBW Deal, indem er sein Urteilsvermögen höher als geltendes Recht wertet!


----------



## /dev/random (2. September 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte das hier die Lösung aller Probleme sein:
> 
> http://swisstrailbell.ch/


Ich hab seit letzter Woche so 'ne Glocke am Rad. Auf'm Forstweg sorgt sie durch das Dauergebimmel quasi automatisch für freie Fahrt, da sie auch aus einiger Entfernung noch zu hören ist. Die Reaktionen von Fußgängern und Wanderern waren bisher durchwegs positiv. 

Die 25 Franken sind gut investiert.


----------



## TTT (2. September 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> In BaWü sind noch Ferien bis Mitte September. Es kann also noch etwas dauern.
> Wir wissen den Termin auch noch nicht.


Ich wette Ihr habt nicht einmal eine formale Antwort auf Eure Terminanfrage bekommen. Genauso, wie Ihr keine Begründung für die Empfehlung des Petitionsausschusses bekommen habt! Genauso, wie wir keine juristische "wichtigen Gründe" für die Einschränkung von Bundesrecht genannt bekommen! Diese formalen Demütigungen hinzunehmen und zur Tagesordnung überzugehen greift einer Niederlage vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (2. September 2014)

Tilman schrieb:


> Dabei sollten wir berücksichtigen, daß mit "der Landtag" auch alle diejenigen getroffen würden, die (auch wenn's ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist) der Beibehaltuing des ZweimeterUnsinns ggf. nicht zustimmen werden.


 
Am Ende heißt es: "Der Landtag hat entschieden", egal mit wieviel Stimmen! Und deswegen habe ich auch kein Problem damit, den Landtag als solches zu kritisieren!


----------



## a-rs (3. September 2014)

Ich dachte bei der Autolobby in BaWü müsste es heißen: Lieber Radfahrer auf Trails im Wald als auf der Strasse.


----------



## Tilman (3. September 2014)

Ich habe nun die zuständigen Haushaltspolitiker im Landtag per abgeordnetenwat(s)ch angeschrieben, wo denn die Staatsknete herkommen soll und wie die mittelfristige Finanzplanung aussieht.

Dr. Hans Rülke (FDP), haushalts-/finanzpolitischer Sprecher

Muhterem Aras (B'90/GRÜNE), haushalts-/finanzpolitische Sprecherin

Klaus Maier (SPD), haushalts-/finanzpolitischer Sprecher

Klaus Herrmann (CDU), Vors. finanzpol. Arbeitskreis der Fraktion

Es macht Sinn, sich für die Antwort(en) zu interessieren und bei Abgw. die entsprechenden Kreuzchen zu machen. Denn bei welchen Meetings auch immer, es wird kein Meeting von Känguruhs sein können, wo man mit leerem Beutel große Sprünge machen darf und kann.

Im übrigen weiß die Gegenseite, daß wir den Kampf gegen die ZweiMeterRegel (Runde Tische hin oder her) nicht von der Agenda nehmen werden.


----------



## Tilman (3. September 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich wette Ihr habt nicht einmal eine formale Antwort auf Eure Terminanfrage bekommen. Genauso, wie Ihr keine Begründung für die Empfehlung des Petitionsausschusses bekommen habt! Genauso, wie wir keine juristische "wichtigen Gründe" für die Einschränkung von Bundesrecht genannt bekommen! Diese formalen Demütigungen hinzunehmen und zur Tagesordnung überzugehen greift einer Niederlage vorraus!



Schweigen ist auch eine Antwort, oder?

Um welche Terminanfrage soll es gehen?* Und was für eine Niederlage meinst Du? Wer nimmt hier was hin? Was soll das Klagelied?

Die Methode "Das wird ja doch nichts, weil die anderen so böse sind" bringt keinen weiter, sondern erfüllt die Gegenseite mit Freude. Diese Freude werde ich ihr nicht zuteil werden lassen.

*) Lt. Terminkalender des Landtages sind die nächsten Plenarsitzungen am 8., 15. und 16.10.2014.
Nach meiner Einschätzung wird die Tagesordnung bis zum 23.9. klar sein. Dann wird auch die Beschlußvorlage, in Sachen unseres Petitums (in der Regel im Zuge eines Sammelbeschlusses) verfügbar sein.


----------



## TTT (3. September 2014)

Tilman schrieb:


> Schweigen ist auch eine Antwort, oder?


Genau!



Tilman schrieb:


> Um welche Terminanfrage soll es gehen?* Und was für eine Niederlage meinst Du? Wer nimmt hier was hin? Was soll das Klagelied?


Es ging um die Frage, wann über das weitere Vorgehen im Landtag entschieden werden soll und ob eine entgültige Entscheidung vor dem Runden Tisch stattfinden soll. Über den Rest möchte ich mich hier nicht auslassen, außer dass wir uns in meinen Augen total lächerlich machen, wenn wir in dem Fall noch an einem Runden Tisch teilnehmen. Ein bischen Selbstachtung sollte man sich schon erhalten.



Tilman schrieb:


> Die Methode "Das wird ja doch nichts, weil die anderen so böse sind" bringt keinen weiter, sondern erfüllt die Gegenseite mit Freude. Diese Freude werde ich ihr nicht zuteil werden lassen.


Tut hier keiner! Alles was ich anstrebe, ist endlich Waffengleichheit herzustellen und nicht weiter demütig auf Einsicht zu hoffen. Denn dazu ist die Gegenseite ja offensichtlich nicht bereit. Unsere Argumente sind 1000-fach vorgetragen, beschäftigt hat sich noch keiner damit!


----------



## Tilman (3. September 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Tut hier keiner! Alles was ich anstrebe, ist endlich Waffengleichheit herzustellen und nicht weiter demütig auf Einsicht zu hoffen. Denn dazu ist die Gegenseite ja offensichtlich nicht bereit. Unsere Argumente sind 1000-fach vorgetragen, beschäftigt hat sich noch keiner damit!



Sei sicher, daß sich mehr Leute mit unserer Sache befassen, als es ihnen zum eigenen Leidwesen lieb ist.

Und Demut ist in dieser Sache hier ganz und gar nicht mein Ding. Mit einer Nicht-Teilnahme an einem Runden Tisch würden die Radfahrer (also ausgerechnet die Betroffenen) der Gegenseite einen Gefallen tun und ich würde die Gelegenheit vertun, in der Sache einzuheizen. Statttdessen würde ich durch Fernbleiben dem BLP* Vorrang einräumen.

Wann der Landtag über was beschließt, wird erst dann bekannt sein, wenn die Tagesordnungen stehen. Das ist m.W. über funfeinhalb Wochen vor den frühesten Termin noch nicht der Fall. Dahingehend wird hier also nicht etwa eine Auskunft verweigert, es gibt sie schlichtweg noch nicht.
Schon aus rechtlichen Gründen könnte der Runde Tisch nicht endgültig entscheiden, denn Gesetze macht der Landtag, nicht ein runder oder eckiger Tisch. Selbst, wenn er wollte, könnte der Landtag gesetzliche Entscheidungen nicht an Dritte delegieren.

Sorry, wenn ich manchmal etwas furztrocken bin. Aber ich habe einfach keine Lust, mich über solche Sachen aufzuregen, weil das nun mal zum einen nix bringen und zum anderen der Gegenseite jedesmal aufs Neue Freude machen würde. Welcher Grund von beiden wichtiger ist, muß jeder selbst wissen.

*) Beleidigte-Leberwurst-Prinzip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (3. September 2014)

Bisher intern, nun for everybody, 

Umfrage anhand eines seltsamen Weges und einer seltsamen Zweimeterregelung


----------



## cännondäler__ (4. September 2014)

Hallo Tilmann,
solche Wege wie der in der verlinkten Umfrage gezeigte kenne ich zur genüge. Ständig ändert sich die subjektive Wegbreite durch Grasbewuchs oder das seltene Befahren mit Forstfahrzeugen. Ich kenne aber auch das andere Extrem: Einen objektiv schmaleren Trail am Hang, den ein Waldbesitzer dann doch (ich denke mit extremer Schräglage) mit seinem Traktor befahren hat. Die tiefe, durchgewühlte Spur am Hang ist auch nach 2 Jahren noch fast unversehrt. Seither halte ich fast jeden Trail mit einem Traktor (>2m) für befahrbar..... 
cännondäler


----------



## Tilman (4. September 2014)

cännondäler__ schrieb:


> Hallo Tilmann,
> solche Wege wie der in der verlinkten Umfrage gezeigte kenne ich zur genüge. Ständig ändert sich die subjektive Wegbreite durch Grasbewuchs oder das seltene Befahren mit Forstfahrzeugen. Ich kenne aber auch das andere Extrem: Einen objektiv schmaleren Trail am Hang, den ein Waldbesitzer dann doch (ich denke mit extremer Schräglage) mit seinem Traktor befahren hat. Die tiefe, durchgewühlte Spur am Hang ist auch nach 2 Jahren noch fast unversehrt. Seither halte ich fast jeden Trail mit einem Traktor (>2m) für befahrbar.....
> cännondäler


 
Super,

auch wenn´es inflationär würde, immer fotografieren in auf der Topo-Karte markieren, ggf. jew. mit kurzem Kommentar.

Danke!


----------



## Muckymu (4. September 2014)

Meine Nachfrage an Herr Gruber (die vermutlich nicht durchkommen wird)



			
				mir selbst schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Gruber
> 
> Herr Trabandt hat nach den Gründen gefragt, die einen Einschränkung der grundgesetzlich gesicherten Bewegungsfreiheit rechtfertigen würde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilman (8. September 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Meine Nachfrage an Herr Gruber (die vermutlich nicht durchkommen wird)


Sehr gute Nachfrage!


----------



## crazy_wiesel (11. September 2014)

Wiedermal ein Artikel im Schwarzwälder Bote http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ald.170edac6-a518-4feb-8c14-b003961fbcb2.html:

_Allerdings gab es bereits einen Rückzieher: "Die Wandererverbände in Baden-Württemberg lehnen eine Aufhebung der Zwei-Meter-Regelung deshalb nachdrücklich ab", heißt es seitens des Ministeriums. Zudem habe die Regel einen hohen Bekanntheitsgrad und sorge für Rechtsklarheit, insbesondere was die Haftung nach Unfällen angehe. Eine Petition von rund 58 000 Mountainbikern zum Thema sehe man als "Sommertheater"._


----------



## damage0099 (11. September 2014)

Interessant!


----------



## trail_desire (11. September 2014)

crazy_wiesel schrieb:


> _Eine Petition von rund 58 000 Mountainbikern zum Thema sehe man als "Sommertheater"._



.....aber gerne doch. Der Sommer kommt jedes Jahr wieder. Und somit das Theater. Wir müssen das Stück nur immer wieder aufführen....irgendwann wird es verstanden.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (11. September 2014)

crazy_wiesel schrieb:


> ...
> _ Eine Petition von rund 58 000 Mountainbikern zum Thema sehe man als "Sommertheater"._


 
Aha, komisch nur, dass die Petition im November 2013 gelaufen ist.

Steter Tropfen hölt den Stein, daher bin ich froh, dass es so hartnäckige Nachfragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch gibt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. September 2014)

Offensichtliche Fehleinschätzung. Wie schon bei der Gesetzgebung 1995.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (11. September 2014)

Ich sehe die Ablehnung der Wanderverbände, die 2-Meter-Regel abzuschaffen, nicht nur aus unserer Sicht mit Sorge.
Vielmehr Sorgen machen sollten sich die Wanderverbände selbst. Denn eigentlich wären sie gut beraten, sich mit den Bikern zu arrangieren, ja gar zu verbünden.
Denn in der Realität sieht es doch so aus. Die attraktiven regionalen Wanderwege ( mit Ausnahmen in Tourismusregionen) werden weniger. Nicht weil die Biker die Wege zerstören. Nein, weil die Wegewarte alt werden, Nachwuchs nur spärlich heranwächst.
Daher nimmt man es gerne in Kauf, wenn in weniger tourismusabhängigen Regionen die Trails zu Fortautobahnen ausgebaut werden.
Wo einmal die Bulldozer waren und eine meterdicke Schotterschicht liegt, braucht es keine Pflege mehr. Der Wegewart nimmt das dankend an und pappt die gelbe Raute an diesen Weg.

Doch das Dilemma.....auf unatraktiven Wanderwegen lässt sich auch kaum Nachwuchs an das Wandern heranführen.
Denn Wandern macht ja auch nur auf naturnahen Wegen Spaß. Das Naturerlebnis ist da wesentlich großer. Da sind wir uns ja alle einig.
Mir fallen öfter Wege auf, die nur noch aufgrund der Tatsache, daß sie regelmäsig von Bikern genutzt werden, überhaupt noch existieren und daher auch begangen werden können. Dort wo mehr als nur Stöckchen gelegt wurden, wuchern die Wege in relativ kurzer Zeit zu.
Eigentlich müsste man hier endlich gemeinsam gegen das Trailsterben zusammenarbeiten.

Und so hat der Bürger in seinen heimischen Wäldern auch nur noch unattraktive Waldautobahnen für den Spaziergang am Feierabend und am Wochenende.
Wenn der also nicht auf das Naturerlebnis verzichten will, muss er "umweltfreundlich" mit dem Auto in den Schwarzwald fahren um dort die Premium-Wanderwege aufzusuchen. Genau so deppert wie das die Biker tun sollen, sich auf irgendwelche angelegten oder freigegebenen Strecken verbannen zu lassen.
Ein Teufelskreis....
*
									   ......dabei könnte doch alles so einfach sein......ohne Regel....*


----------



## damage0099 (11. September 2014)

Sehr trauriges Ereignis , vllt. hätten die Biker aber auch helfen können, wenn sie vllt. etwas früher dort gewesen wären 

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...=1602/nid=1602/did=14148108/txnn4x/index.html


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> .....aber gerne doch. Der Sommer kommt jedes Jahr wieder. Und somit das Theater. Wir müssen das Stück nur immer wieder aufführen....irgendwann wird es verstanden.



So ist es richtig, im nächsten Jahr ist Landtagswahl, da gibt es eine ganz andere Bühne für uns.



crazy_wiesel schrieb:


> Wiedermal ein Artikel im Schwarzwälder Bote http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ald.170edac6-a518-4feb-8c14-b003961fbcb2.html:
> 
> _Allerdings gab es bereits einen Rückzieher: "Die Wandererverbände in Baden-Württemberg lehnen eine Aufhebung der Zwei-Meter-Regelung deshalb nachdrücklich ab", heißt es seitens des Ministeriums. Zudem habe die Regel einen hohen Bekanntheitsgrad und sorge für Rechtsklarheit, insbesondere was die Haftung nach Unfällen angehe. Eine Petition von rund 58 000 Mountainbikern zum Thema sehe man als "Sommertheater"._



Laß die Blattmacher schreiben, ich reg' mich nur noch über schlechte Dinge auf (und selbst das normalerweise schon mal gar nicht öffentlich, weil ich damit der Pro-ZweiMeterSeite eine freide machen würde!), was ich unmittelbar erzählt bekomme. Der Spruch in der Zeitung ist langsam reif für's Antiquariat, so oft, wie die Sau inzwischen von x Verbänden durchs Dorf getrieben wurde.


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Aha, komisch nur, dass die Petition im November 2013 gelaufen ist.
> 
> Steter Tropfen hölt den Stein, daher bin ich froh, dass es so hartnäckige Nachfragen auf Abgeordnetenwatch gibt.



Nachfrage ist immer gut, und im ünbrigen aber soll die Petition doch jeder nennen, wie er will, ich enthalte mich ähnlicher Beurteuilungen mancher ZweiMeter-Protagonisten, weil ich Argumente statt dummer Sprüche habe. Für Somemrtheater-Nebensächlichkeiten hätte ich keine Zeit.



trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Ablehnung der Wanderverbände, die 2-Meter-Regel abzuschaffen, nicht nur aus unserer Sicht mit Sorge.
> Vielmehr Sorgen machen sollten sich die Wanderverbände selbst. Denn eigentlich wären sie gut beraten, sich mit den Bikern zu arrangieren, ja gar zu verbünden.
> Denn in der Realität sieht es doch so aus. Die attraktiven regionalen Wanderwege ( mit Ausnahmen in Tourismusregionen) werden weniger. Nicht weil die Biker die Wege zerstören. Nein, weil die Wegewarte alt werden, Nachwuchs nur spärlich heranwächst.
> Daher nimmt man es gerne in Kauf, wenn in weniger tourismusabhängigen Regionen die Trails zu Fortautobahnen ausgebaut werden.
> ...



Immerhin hat die Stöckchenlegherei auf wegen in Bad widbad auch einen "amtlichen" Wanderweg erwischt, dumm gelaufen.


----------



## ottmar (12. September 2014)

mal so ne Frage am Rande: seid ihr sicher, dass sich der Landtag von Baden-Würstelberg tatsächlich noch inhaltlich mit der Petition und der Problematik an sich befassen wird, sprich: dass es eine Debatte im Plenum geben wird?
ich für meinen Teil rechne damit, dass das Anliegen geschäftsmäßig erledigt wird, indem am Ende einer langen Tagesordnung die zu später Stunde noch verbliebenen 7 Abgeordneten dem Beschlussvorschlag des Petitionsausschusses  ohne jegliche Aussprache einfach zustimmen werden.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mich irre, aber ich gehe nun mal davon aus, dass nicht nur die Grünen, sondern sämtliche Farben in diesem Parlament in seltener Einigkeit vor dem Druck der Wanderverbände kuschen.

Dennoch großes Lob und Dank an die Initiatoren der Petition, denn nur wer aufgibt, hat schon verloren.

Gruß
ottmar


----------



## waldwegflitzer (12. September 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass die Empfehlung des Ausschusses angenommen wird und damit das Thema ad acta gelegt wird. Damit ist das Thema für die Damen und Herren vom Tisch und elegant entsorgt.

Wir müssen einfach eine weitere Petition in dieser Sache starten. Was meint Ihr? Einfach jedes Jahr eine Petition zu dem Thema und den Politikern damit keine Ruhe lassen.


----------



## ciao heiko (14. September 2014)

@ottmar Die Politiker sind kürzlich nochmals massiv über Abgeordnetenwatch von uns befragt worden. Es gab in letzter Zeit einige Zeitungsberichte und z.B. auch einen Beitrag in der Schweizer Tagesschau.

Offiziell sieht es so aus, als ob man uns nur Unterstützung bei den  Ausnahmeregelung anbieten will. Die Politik möchte da Geschlossenheit zeigen.

Das Ministerium hat da alleine für die Ballungsräume ca 6 Mio EUR in den Raum geworfen, dazu kommen weitere Gelder für Strecken in den sieben Naturparken. Man sieht an diesem Aktionismus, das der Druck hoch ist.

Die Radfahrverbände haben bisher trotzdem die Mitarbeit an einem Wegenetz abgelehnt, weil dies in der benötigten Fläche, Breite und Qualität nicht verwirklichbar ist. Auch hören wir aus einigen Forstämter, daß man wenig Bereitschaft zeigt extra Strecken auszuweisen.

Also ist auch der Vorschlag des Ministeriums sehr umstritten, was weiteren Druck auf die Politik ausübt. Den es ist klar, das eine Lösung her muss.

Es wird am 15 Oktober ein Gespräch im Ministerium geben, zu dem alle Verbände (Jäger, Wanderer, Radfahrer, Waldbesitzer, Tourismus usw.) eingeladen sind. Wir hoffen dass man sich an diesem runden Tisch näher kommt.

Das Parlament wird im Sept oder Okt. entscheiden. Der genaue Termin, und ob diese noch vor dem runden Tisch ist, ist uns bisher unbekannt. Wir denken das das Parlament gut beraten wäre, den runden Tisch und seine Empfehlungen abzuwarten.

Sollte vorher eine Entscheidung gegen uns fallen, dann werden wir sicherlich weiter am Thema dran bleiben.

ciao heiko


----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> @ottmar ...
> Offiziell sieht es so aus, als ob man uns nur Unterstützung bei den  Ausnahmeregelung anbieten will. Die Politik möchte da Geschlossenheit zeigen.
> 
> Das Ministerium hat da alleine für die Ballungsräume ca 6 Mio EUR in den Raum geworfen, dazu kommen weitere Gelder für Strecken in den sieben Naturparken. Man sieht an diesem Aktionismus, das der Druck hoch ist.
> ...



Das man die 2-Meter-Regel nicht abschaffen will, ist das eine; dass selbst die mit den Ausnahmeregelungen  zu schaffenden touristischen Angebote mit ihren bis-zu-10%-Singletrails eher ein schlechter Witz als ein ernsthafter Ansatz sind, das andere. Vielleicht käme man weiter, wenn man nicht irgendeinen von einer deutschen Hochschule (wes' Brot ich ess', des' Lied ich sing) sondern besser eine erfolgreiche Organisation fragt, wie Tourismus und MTB geht? Zum Beispiel die http://www.7stanesmountainbiking.com/Who-We-Are.

Ich bin gerade in Dalbeattie. Höhenunterschied auf der roten Route (Hardrock) max. 50m, trotzdem habe ich nur selten irgendwo so viel Spaß gehabt... In einem Gespräch mit ein paar Einheimischen habe ich versucht zu erklären, wie bei uns die Mountainbikerouten aussehen; ich denke, die haben das nicht verstanden, und das lag nicht an der Sprache.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. September 2014)

Für alle nochmals im Klartext:
Der "10-%-Kompromis" bezieht sich auf die bisher 8.600 km als Mountainbikewege ausgewiesenen Forststraßen - von diesem "Mountainbike-Wegenetz" sollen 10% schmalere Wege als 2 Meter umfassen -  demnach sollen 860 km schmale Wege im Wegenetz ausgewiesen werden.

Nach Lesart des Ministeriums stehen den Mountainbikern jetzt bereits 87.000 km Forststraßen zur frei zu Verfügung. Demnach ist der "10%-Kompromis" alleine bezogen auf Forststraßen schon nicht einmal mehr ein 1%-Kompromis.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Wege < 2 Meter mindestens nochmal soviele, eher das 3- bis 4-fache der Forststraßen ausmachen, ist man bereits im Promillebereich, der Wege, auf denen man andernorts radfahren darf.

Man sperrt also etwa 300.000 km Waldwege für Radfahrer, weil einige im Ländle Mountainbiker aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht abkönnen und ist sich nicht zu schade längst, wissenschaftlich oder selbst von eigenen Studien, wiederlegte offensichtliche Fehleinschätzungen als Begründung heranzuziehen. "Es gibt Konflikte."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (14. September 2014)

Heute auf Open Trails:
_Ich glaub ich bin im falschen Film

Urlaubsland Baden-Württemberg wirbt in seinem Imagefilm mit Mountainbikern. Das sind Radfahrer, die im Wald, auch gerne mal auf Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite fahren...._
Weiterlesen bei 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

.


----------



## MissQuax (15. September 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Heute auf Open Trails:
> _Ich glaub ich bin im falschen Film
> 
> Urlaubsland Baden-Württemberg wirbt in seinem Imagefilm mit Mountainbikern. Das sind Radfahrer, die im Wald, auch gerne mal auf Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite fahren...._
> ...



Diese Dreistigkeit ist wirklich unglaublich!!! 

Ich hab's auch schon entsprechend auf FB und youtube kommentiert!


----------



## SofusCorn (15. September 2014)

Gibt auch schon eine Reaktion auf die Youtube-Kommentare:



> Wir bedauern sehr, wenn mit unserem Imagefilm Irritationen hinsichtlich der Mountainbike-Szene entstanden sind. Selbstverständlich sind wir in unserer Kommunikation an die Einhaltung der 2-Meter-Regel gebunden. Alle drei Mountainbike-Szenen sind auf Wegen enstanden, die breiter als die erfoderlichen 2 Meter sind. Etwas Mißverständlich kann tatsächlich der zur Szene gehörende Slogan "Wilde Trails genießen" sein. In Baden-Württemberg lassen sich wirklich schmale Single Trails bislang in Bike Parks und auf einigen wenigen, ausgewiesenen Strecken (vor allem im Schwarzwald) genießen. Das Netz an "legalen" Singletrails wächst stetig, dies ist aber ein langwieriger Prozess, der jeweils in den touristischen Gemeinden und Regionen vor Ort stattfindet und kompexe Abstimmungen erforderlich macht. Darüber hinaus steht im Land ein umfangreiches Netz an ausgeschiderten Mountainbike-Strecken zur Verfügung, die zwar breiter sind als zwei Meter aber durchaus auch Spaß machen.


----------



## /dev/random (15. September 2014)

Meine Lieblingsszene (bei 0:31) in dem Video: Der Wanderer und die Mountainbikerin mit dem Spruch "Wir sind Natur". Scheinbar gibt's noch mehr Leute hier im Ländle die kapiert haben, daß man nicht nur zu Fuß die Naturräume entdecken kann. 
Wenn's in der Realität doch auch nur so entspannt funktionieren würde...


----------



## dickerbert (15. September 2014)

Tut es ja. Nur die Politik und eine kleine Minderheit Ewiggestriger haben es noch nicht kapiert.


----------



## JayDee1982 (16. September 2014)

Das wäre doch was um die Wanderer sanft zu warnen   
Von quitschenden Bremsen und lauten Klingeln werden sie ja aufgeschreckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (16. September 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch was um die Wanderer sanft zu warnen
> Von quitschenden Bremsen und lauten Klingeln werden sie ja aufgeschreckt


Gibt es dafür einen Match-Maker?......hab leider keinen Platz mehr am Lenker


----------



## JayDee1982 (16. September 2014)

Kannst die Klingel abbauen.... dann hast wider Platz 
ansonsten findet sich sicher noch eine andere Befestigungsmöglichkeit


----------



## trail_desire (16. September 2014)

http://www.schwarzwald-bike.de/fotostrecke.php?fs_id=123&picnr=1

Tolle Fotos.....da bekommt man einen Eindruck was in BW unter "biken" zu verstehen ist......wenn einer ein Bild findet wo man ein Mountainbike braucht.....bitte melden. 
Auf den Strecken kann man auch gut ein Rennrad nehmen.


----------



## muddymartin (16. September 2014)

Tja die fahren quasi alle legalen Trails in der Gegend. Ist aber bei Marathons ja nichts ungewöhnliches (s. z.B. Münsingen oder Hegau-Marathon...auch 95% Forst- und Feldwege)


----------



## Muckymu (16. September 2014)

ich bin den Schwarzwald Bike Marathon gefahren.
Da gab es schon einge Abschnitte, wo man nur hintereinander fahren konnte - genauso wie beim Hegau Bike Marathon.
Aber soll das bei einem Rennen überhaupt sein?
Wieviel Spass macht Formel1 auf einer einspurigen Rennstrecke?

Im übrigen haben beide Rennen auch Abschnitte, wo du mit jedem anderen Fahrrad absteigst - weils zu steil ist.


----------



## trail_desire (16. September 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ich bin den Schwarzwald Bike Marathon gefahren.
> Da gab es schon einge Abschnitte, wo man nur hintereinander fahren konnte - genauso wie beim Hegau Bike Marathon.
> Aber soll das bei einem Rennen überhaupt sein?
> Wieviel Spass macht Formel1 auf einer einspurigen Rennstrecke?
> ...



...finde ich schon, daß es auch Abschnitte geben sollte, wo man fast nur hintereinander fahren kann. Wenn man immer nebeneinander fahren kann, zählt ja nur Kraft und Ausdauer. Beim biken sollte aber auch die Geschicklichkeit und das Fahrkönnen siegentscheidend sein.
Dein Vergleich mit der Formel 1 hinkt.....ja das ist quasi eine einspurige Strecke. Da gibt es eben wenige Möglichkeiten auf der Ideallienie an jemanden vorbeizuziehen. Und deshalb ist es auch halbwegs spannend.
Darum haben die Spaß auf der Rennstrecke und fahren nicht nebeneinander auf einer Landebahn.

Die Bilder machen jedenfalls wenig Lust auf Biken im Schwarzwald.....nur das wollte ich it meinem Post sagen.

Für den Tourismus keine gute Werbung.


----------



## JayDee1982 (16. September 2014)

Bei einem Bike-Marathon ist es wirklich wenig sinnvoll auf einem Trail zu fahren.
Ein normaler Marathon wird ja auch nicht auf den Gehweg ausgetragen.


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Die Bilder machen jedenfalls wenig Lust auf Biken im Schwarzwald....Für den Tourismus keine gute Werbung.



Ist doch gut so. Hoffentlich denken noch mehr so!


----------



## Muckymu (16. September 2014)

Geschicklichkeit, Fahrtechnik und Blick für die Strecke kann man viel besser auf einem verwurzelten Waldweg ausspielen als auf einem Singeltrail. Zwischen Escheck und dem Stöcklewald hatte es viele solcher Abschnitte.
Über zwei Meter breit, aber so verwurzelt und steinig, dass man mit Geschick jedoch auch noch überholen konnte.

Ich denk halt, wir sollten die Marathon nicht wirklich an Trails knüpfen
Bei Touren sind die Trails das absolute Salz in der Suppe - ohne Zweifel.
Aber beim Marathon wird nicht jeder Sehnsucht nach Trail haben.


----------



## trail_desire (16. September 2014)

*Trailtrike*

*Das neue Cargo 2M+Duro Expert*

*Das neue Cargo 2M+Duro Expert ist der ideale Begleiter für alle Biketouren in Baden-Württemberg**.*

*Ein neuartiges Konzept macht aus einem Luxus Transportrad mit 3 Rädern und Alu Rahmen ein BW-Trail 2m+Bike der allerersten Güte.*

*Es bietet genügend Stauraum für ein Maßband, das MTB-Handbuch und sogar für einen kompletten Vermessungstechniker auf dem Vordersitz.*

*Damit kann ihnen die 2-Meter Regel nicht mehr gefährlich werden.*

*Falls sie doch mal vom rechten Weg abkommen sollten,  mit einer Gesamtbreite von 80 Cm kann man immer noch schmale  Trails befahren, genügend Platz für Aufklärungsflyer die sie an Wanderer verteilen können, ist ebenso vorhanden wie für kleine Werbegeschenke. Somit halten sie den Frieden auf dem Trail aufrecht.
Als Zubehör erhalten sie auf Wunsch auch einen Scheibenwischer. Damit ihr Knöllchen auch sicher angebracht werden kann.
Wer soviel Spaß beim biken/triken hat, der gönnt schließlich auch dem Förster seinen Spaß. *

*Mit diesem Transportrad erleben Sie ein einzigartiges Fahrvergnügen, denn der hintere Rahmen neigt sich wenn Sie in die Kurve fahren. Egal ob Sie mit dem Vermessungstechniker im Wald fahren oder zum Shoppen, das Cargo 2M+Duro Expert ist ein echter Hingucker!

- RH:20"/53 cm unisex
- Gewicht: 42 kg *

*Wendekreis: 4,55 m
- Außenmaße: Breite 80 cm, Höhe 110 cm, Länge 217 cm
- Box Maße: Breite 57 cm, Höhe 32-47 cm, Länge 102 cm
- 7-Gang Nexus Getriebenabe LL
- Bremse: vorn: Scheibenbremse
  hinten: Rollenbremse*

*- brauner Cruiser Sattel und Griffe
- Lenkungsdämpfer
- Stoffsitze und zwei Gurte
- Bereifung: Schwalbe 24 x 2,215" vorn und 26 x 2,125" hinten
- Alufelgen
- Schloss: ABUS Amparo
- Farbe: schwarz*

*Vermessungstechniker nicht im Preis enthalten. Angebot und Zuschuß kann hier beantragt werden*

*


Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz Baden-Württemberg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isolator76 (16. September 2014)

> Wir bedauern sehr, wenn mit unserem Imagefilm Irritationen hinsichtlich der Mountainbike-Szene entstanden sind. Selbstverständlich sind wir in unserer Kommunikation an die Einhaltung der 2-Meter-Regel gebunden. Alle drei Mountainbike-Szenen sind auf Wegen enstanden, die breiter als die erfoderlichen 2 Meter sind...



Da ich nicht bei FB angemeldet bin, kann ich sie leider nicht fragen, wie sie die 2 Meter denn gemessen haben wollen. Evtl. kann das jemand übernehmen denn es würde mich echt interessieren, welche markanten Wegbegrenzungen sie als Messpunkte genommen haben bzw welcher staatl. gepr. Vermessungstechniker die Vermessung durchgeführt hat.


----------



## muddymartin (16. September 2014)

An der Stelle wo die Aufnahmen entstand sind ist der Weg eher 3 Meter breit. Weiter ob im Trai gibts allerdings definitiv Passagen <2m


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (17. September 2014)

Wenn das TTIP durchgeht, können Cannondale, Trek und Specialized BAWü auf entgangenen Gewinn verklagen und die 2mR ist Geschichte, oder nicht?


----------



## Tilman (17. September 2014)

Isolator76 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht bei FB angemeldet bin, kann ich sie leider nicht fragen, wie sie die 2 Meter denn gemessen haben wollen. Evtl. kann das jemand übernehmen denn es würde mich echt interessieren, welche markanten Wegbegrenzungen sie als Messpunkte genommen haben bzw welcher staatl. gepr. Vermessungstechniker die Vermessung durchgeführt hat.


 
Vor allem, und das wird ja jetzt bei der Haushaltsberatungen (nimmt man die sache ernst....) aktuell, steht da so schön, daß neue Trails eine langwierige Sache seien, aber es wird mal wieder kein wort über die Kosten solcher Bürokratie verloren.

Und was heißt hier "langwierige Sache". Ist hier unfreiwillig die Wahrheit zutage getreten. So ist das also !!!!


----------



## MissQuax (17. September 2014)

Ist das eigentlich jemand aufgefallen:

Bernhard Hake, der Leiter der Außenstelle Triberg der Forstbehörde des Landratsamts Schwarzwald-Baar äußerte sich so:

.... Für ein separates Radwegesystem fehlen letztlich die Mittel. Zudem sei fraglich, wer kontrolliert, ob Biker auch tatsächlich auf den Strecken und nicht quer durch den Wald fahren. "Wir haben rund 250 Kilometer befestigte Waldwege, ich denke, da gibt es genug Möglichkeiten, sich auszupowern", *sieht Hake im Forst in der Raumschaft keinen Bedarf für "Single Trails"*. ...

War zu lesen in diesem Artikel: schwarzwaelder-bote.de, Triberg: Biker wollen mehr Strecken im Wald

Und das wird garantiert nicht das einzige Statement dieser Art bleiben. Das sollte man Herrn Minister Bonde um die Ohren klatschen!


----------



## Isolator76 (17. September 2014)

Tilman schrieb:


> Vor allem, und das wird ja jetzt bei der Haushaltsberatungen (nimmt man die sache ernst....) aktuell, steht da so schön, daß neue Trails eine langwierige Sache seien, aber es wird mal wieder kein wort über die Kosten solcher Bürokratie verloren.



"Kompexe Abstimmungen" werden bestimmt nicht billig. 
Btw... ist euch aufgefallen, wie viele flüchtige Rechtschreibfehler in deren Stellungnahme enthalten sind? Noch nicht einmal den Respekt des Korrekturlesens erweist man uns...
Da wird schnell eine Antwort hingeschludert und damit soll die Sache gegessen sein? Da kann man sich natürlich denken, dass die den Weg ähnlich gewissenhaft vermessen haben.


----------



## skaster (17. September 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> *Trailtrike*
> 
> *Das neue Cargo 2M+Duro Expert*
> 
> ...


Ich würde mich testweise als geeignete Person auf dem Vordersitz von Herrn "Minister" Bonde über die Trails kutschieren lassen .


----------



## trail_desire (18. September 2014)

http://www.tourismus-bw.de/Natur/Radsport-in-Baden-Wuerttemberg


.....auf endlosen Trails.....


----------



## Isolator76 (18. September 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> http://www.tourismus-bw.de/Natur/Radsport-in-Baden-Wuerttemberg
> 
> 
> .....auf endlosen Trails.....


...in seiner ganzen Vielfalt...
...eine nahezu unerschöpfliche Spielwiese für jeden Anspruch...

Forstautobahnen sind also vielfältig und anspruchsvoll? Aha.
Das ist, als ob man das in der Brust steckende Messer immer wieder umdreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (18. September 2014)

Hat nicht lange gedauert, bis Ratlosigkeit eintrat...


----------



## Athabaske (18. September 2014)

...ist das die Kuckuck-Pratikantin, die schon einmal für Verwirrung gesorgt hat?


----------



## JayDee1982 (18. September 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ist das die Kuckuck-Pratikantin, die schon einmal für Verwirrung gesorgt hat?




Getreu dem Motte: " Wenn man sie nicht überzeuen kann, dann verwirre sie" lol


----------



## ciao heiko (19. September 2014)

*Tourismus Baden-Württmberg positioniert sich gegen die 2 Meter Regel.*

Heute erschien in der Stuttgarter Zeitung der Artikel "Image-Film erzürnt Mountainbiker".

Weiterlesen unter..
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

.


----------



## Muckymu (19. September 2014)

Blub


----------



## trail_desire (19. September 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Tourismus Baden-Württmberg positioniert sich gegen die 2 Meter Regel.*
> 
> Heute erschien in der Stuttgarter Zeitung der Artikel "Image-Film erzürnt Mountainbiker".
> 
> ...


 Na so langsam fallen die Soldaten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (19. September 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Tourismus Baden-Württmberg positioniert sich gegen die 2 Meter Regel.*
> 
> Heute erschien in der Stuttgarter Zeitung der Artikel "Image-Film erzürnt Mountainbiker".
> 
> ...



Kommentiert!


----------



## client (20. September 2014)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...ruenen-parteizentrale-in-berlin-a-992100.html
Vielleicht sollten wir in BW auch die Grünen "besuchen".

Kretschmann scheut wirklich keinen Streit oder ist er einfach nur ein Sturkopf, der nur seine Weltsicht zulässt!
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...oalition-gerettet-gruene-in-not-a-992643.html
Wir sollten diesen innerparteilichen Streit nutzen und uns schriftlich an die Grünen im Bund -mit dem 2m Regel-Thema- wenden, denn damit erhöhen wir zumindest den Druck auf den Ministerpräsidenten. Wenn er mit Gott und uns Radlern streitet, dann kann das auch den Grünen im Bund schaden und die nächsten Wahlen kommen bestimmt.


----------



## brainsail (20. September 2014)

Heute bei der Bürgerbeteiligung zum Landesradverkehrsplan im Verkehrsministerium. Engagierte Mountainbiker haben das Thema 2m Regel angesprochen. Minister Hermann sagte dazu, dass er gegen die 2-m-Regel ist und sich früher für deren Abschaffung eingesetzt hat. Nur jetzt ist die Forst-Lobby so stark, da haben sie sich mit Bonde auf den bekannten 10% Kompromiss geeinigt, und das Waldgesetz wird in dieser Legislaturperiode nicht mehr geändert. So waren sinngemäß seine Worte.


----------



## TTT (20. September 2014)

Minister Bonde knickt vor Forstlobby ein und will diese per Erlaß zur Freigabe von Wegen animieren. Was für ein Witz! Wenn das mal kein Beitrag für Facebook ist...


----------



## TTT (21. September 2014)

Slowenien ist echt ein tolles Land: dünn besiedelt, sauber, die Leute sind freundlich. In vielen Dingen auch noch ziemlich rückständig (was sie nicht unsympatisch macht). In der touristischen Kompetenz sind sie Baden-Württemberg aber meilenweit vorraus:


----------



## aka (22. September 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Slowenien ist echt ein tolles Land: dünn besiedelt, sauber, die Leute sind freundlich. In vielen Dingen auch noch ziemlich rückständig (was sie nicht unsympatisch macht). In der touristischen Kompetenz sind sie Baden-Württemberg aber meilenweit vorraus:



Ach wirklich?
http://www.imba-europe.org/news/draft-slovenian-nature-conservation-act-threat-trail-access


----------



## mw.dd (22. September 2014)

aka schrieb:


> Ach wirklich?
> http://www.imba-europe.org/news/draft-slovenian-nature-conservation-act-threat-trail-access



Gelungene touristische Angebote und restriktives Betretungsrecht müssen sich nicht ausschließen. 

Deswegen hat Herr Hotz von der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH ja auch auf Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel bestanden; er meint wohl, dass sein "bis-zu 10%-Unsinn" besser dasteht, wenn es keine Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Tilman (22. September 2014)

brainsail schrieb:


> Heute bei der Bürgerbeteiligung zum Landesradverkehrsplan im Verkehrsministerium. Engagierte Mountainbiker haben das Thema 2m Regel angesprochen. Minister Hermann sagte dazu, dass er gegen die 2-m-Regel ist und sich früher für deren Abschaffung eingesetzt hat. Nur jetzt ist die Forst-Lobby so stark, da haben sie sich mit Bonde auf den bekannten 10% Kompromiss geeinigt, und das Waldgesetz wird in dieser Legislaturperiode nicht mehr geändert. So waren sinngemäß seine Worte.



Wenn die Forst-Lobby so stark ist und es sich um Staats-Forst-Lobby handelt (für andere Forst-Lobby könnte Bomnde ja nix aushandeln), dann ist die Sache bedenklich. Es wäre dringend Zeit, daß Bonde in jeweiligen Diskussionen sagt,

wann er Exekutive bei der Durchsetzung (oder auch Nicht-Durchsetzung) eines Gesetzes und
.
wann er staatlicher Forst-Unternehmer
ist, um hier Verwirrung zu vermeiden.

Und jetzt soll mal jemand erklären, in welchem vernünftigen Zusammenhang der 10% Unsinn mit der 2m-Regel steht. Denn es gibt keinen vernünftigen Zusammenhang, vielmehr wird eine bekloppte Norm durch eine weitere bekloppte Norm (schon, weil in beiden Fällen nicht rational begründbar) ergänzt.

Fachlich gesehen habe ich lieber ein aus vernünftigem (!) Grund komplett gesperrtes Wildruhegebiet und drumerhum viele gute, auch schmale, Wege für Radfahrer als eine abstrakte 10%-Quote, die weder dem Wild mehr Ruhe bringt noch für eine faire Benutzerkonkurrenz im Wald sorgt.


----------



## client (22. September 2014)

Seit März 2013 sind hier 184 Seiten entstanden und -außer Frust ablassen- hat es uns bisher irgendetwas gebracht?

In Anbracht der Tatsache, dass jeder von uns nur ein begrenztes Zeitfenster hat in der er/sie wöchentlich, aber auch auf die Lebenszeit bezogen biken kann, steht die 2m Regel schon viel, viel zu lange und es würde dringend Zeit den Druck im Kessel massivst zu erhöhen.

Aber die meisten Biker können -wenn überhaupt- wohl maximal im Gelände an ihre Grenzen gehen, politisch ganz sicher nicht.
Ich weiß wovon ich reden, denn als der Bombenkrater zerstört wurde, da standen ich und eine handvoll Biker und Unterstützern für ihre Interessen am Ort der Zerstörung ein.
Vermutlich werden deshalb hier nur weitere 1000 Seiten entstehen und im Ergebnis lachen die fetten und unsportlich Politiker über uns und beleidigen uns später nach einer Wahl auch noch, dass nur unter 50% sie -die Deppen- gewählt haben!


----------



## viperman666 (22. September 2014)

Ich befürchte das wird wohl so laufen!?!? Und wenn es ganz blöd kommt,haben wir nur unnötig auf uns und 2m-Regel aufmerksam gemacht.Anyway,diese Schwachmaten-Regel ist mir so oder so tangential peripher. Wenn ich auf den Trails in Wald und Flur unterwegs bin (auch auf den offiziell gesperrten),kommt mir bei 50 Fahrten vielleicht 1x ein Wanderer entgegen.Also warum soll ich deshalb dort nicht fahren!?
Daher begegne ich der 2m Regel mit den Worten von William Wallace: "Sie mögen uns unser Leben nehmen,aber niemals nehmen Sie uns unsere Freiheit!!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (22. September 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte das wird wohl so laufen!?!? Und wenn es ganz blöd kommt,haben wir nur unnötig auf uns und 2m-Regel aufmerksam gemacht.Anyway,diese Schwachmaten-Regel ist mir so oder so tangential peripher. Wenn ich auf den Trails in Wald und Flur unterwegs bin (auch auf den offiziell gesperrten),kommt mir bei 50 Fahrten vielleicht 1x ein Wanderer entgegen.Also warum soll ich deshalb dort nicht fahren!?
> Daher begegne ich der 2m Regel mit den Worten von William Wallace: "Sie mögen uns unser Leben nehmen,aber niemals nehmen Sie uns unsere Freiheit!!!!"



Hast du bei Facebook gelesen, was passiert, wenn du dich auf einem Trail um einen Baum wickelst?
Da braucht noch nichtmal ein Wanderer dabei gewesen sein, dass dich DEINE Versicherung fragt, was du dort überhaupt gemacht hast.
Natürlich schert sich keiner um die Regel, aber darf sie desshalb sein?


----------



## Stopelhopser (22. September 2014)

Das Problem ist nicht die Regel an sich sondern das es tatsächlich Schwachmaten gibt die deren Einhaltung fordern.
Ein Blick über die westliche Grenze von BaWü nach Frongraich würde zeigen, wie wenig man sich dort aus unsinnigen Gesetzen machen kann.

Sorry aber langsam kommt auch bei mir der Gedanke auf dass die öffentliche Diskussion über die 2m Regel diese erst in manchen kruden Köpfen installiert hat und deren Einhaltung jetzt aus anderen Interessen (Jagd, Wandertourismus) gefordert wird.


----------



## viperman666 (22. September 2014)

[/QUOTE]
Hast du bei Facebook gelesen, was passiert, wenn du dich auf einem Trail um einen Baum wickelst?
Da braucht noch nichtmal ein Wanderer dabei gewesen sein, dass dich DEINE Versicherung fragt, was du dort überhaupt gemacht hast.
Natürlich schert sich keiner um die Regel, aber darf sie desshalb sein?[/QUOTE]

Nee,da ich kein Mitglied im Fratzenbuch bin,ich kann mir aber vorstellen um was es geht.Aber ich hab auch genug Kollegen aus dem Motocross- Bereich,die auch immer medizinisch versorgt wurden.Auch wenn ihre Versicherung die "Klausel bei Wettbewerben zur Erreichung von Höchsgeschwindigkeiten" hatte.Es kommt auch auf die Versicherung an! Aber dies nur nebenbei,im Grundsatz hast du ja recht! Ich bin ja auch für die Abschaffung der Regel und würde auch dafür kämpfen sofern es in meiner Macht steht.Aber bei unserer abgefuckten Regierung kannst du da einfach nicht auf sowas wie Verstand und Objektivität hoffen!? Effektiv sitzen dort IMO nix als nur korrupte Lobbyisten,engstirnige Weltverbesserer,(sofern Sie dabei nicht selbst beschnitten werden) und weltfremde Scheuklappenträger. Sorry,will hier nix und niemand beleidigen,echt nicht!!!! Aber genau das ist meine Meinung.Und die ist ja zumindest noch erlaubt!
Ich denke,wir haben viele auf "Unsere Seite " bekommen,auch viele Außenstehende,aber es hat auch die auf den Plan gebracht die mangels Intelligenz nur stupide über uns am Stamtisch geschimpft haben und nun sagen:"Achso ich hab ja Recht!!!???".Also wohl mehr negative Veränderung als positive!? Ich hab zwar auch keine Lösung parat,aber ich wollte ja auch nur meine Meinung äußern und nicht kritisieren!!!


----------



## client (22. September 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Hast du bei Facebook gelesen, was passiert, wenn du dich auf einem Trail um einen Baum wickelst?
> Da braucht noch nichtmal ein Wanderer dabei gewesen sein, dass dich DEINE Versicherung fragt, was du dort überhaupt gemacht hast.
> Natürlich schert sich keiner um die Regel, aber darf sie desshalb sein?





viperman666 schrieb:


> Nee,da ich kein Mitglied im Fratzenbuch bin,ich kann mir aber vorstellen um was es geht.Aber ich hab auch genug Kollegen aus dem Motocross- Bereich,die auch immer medizinisch versorgt wurden.Auch wenn ihre Versicherung die "Klausel bei Wettbewerben zur Erreichung von Höchsgeschwindigkeiten" hatte.Es kommt auch auf die Versicherung an! Aber dies nur nebenbei,im Grundsatz hast du ja recht! Ich bin ja auch für die Abschaffung der Regel und würde auch dafür kämpfen sofern es in meiner Macht steht.Aber bei unserer abgefuckten Regierung kannst du da einfach nicht auf sowas wie Verstand und Objektivität hoffen!? Effektiv sitzen dort IMO nix als nur korrupte Lobbyisten,engstirnige Weltverbesserer,(sofern Sie dabei nicht selbst beschnitten werden) und weltfremde Scheuklappenträger. Sorry,will hier nix und niemand beleidigen,echt nicht!!!! Aber genau das ist meine Meinung.Und die ist ja zumindest noch erlaubt!
> Ich denke,wir haben viele auf "Unsere Seite " bekommen,auch viele Außenstehende,aber es hat auch die auf den Plan gebracht die mangels Intelligenz nur stupide über uns am Stamtisch geschimpft haben und nun sagen:"Achso ich hab ja Recht!!!???".Also wohl mehr negative Veränderung als positive!? Ich hab zwar auch keine Lösung parat,aber ich wollte ja auch nur meine Meinung äußern und nicht kritisieren!!!


Ich kann Deinen Gedanken nur zustimmen.
Das 2m-Gesetz ist nichts weiter wie die Inquisition, nur in abgemilderter Form.
Noch(!) schießen die Jäger nicht auf uns und auch der Forst wirft mit Bäumen nur auf Wegen und nicht auf uns, aber wer weiß. Wenn genügend -politisch mit verursachter- Dreck und Schmutz über uns geschüttet wird, dann ist es nur noch ein kleiner Schritt, bis sich ein durchgeknallter als Vollstrecker des Rechtes sieht und uns ernsthaft und tödlich angreift.
Die aus kranken Gehirnen entwickelte 2m Regel hat die selbe Grundlage, wie einst die Hexenverfolgung; Größenwahn und Missgunst gegen alles und jeden der nicht die selbe krude Weltanschauung hat.
Und die eigenen Blödheit, die krankhafte Intoleranz und die Machtgier wird dann auch noch, weil man just am Topf der Macht sitzt, in eine 2m Gesetzgebung überführt.
Was für eine kranke Welt.[/QUOTE]


----------



## muddymartin (22. September 2014)

Sorry, aber das ist doch quatsch! Gefühlt ist es im Wald seit der petition kein deut schlechter geworden. Mittlerweile berichten auch die Medien deutlich objektiver. Jetzt bloß nicht bange machen lassen. Beim Tourismus haben wir schon zu umdenkprozessen gezwungen...


----------



## JayDee1982 (22. September 2014)

Und trotzdem haben die Volksverbrecher das letzte Wort.....

Man merkt doch schon in welche Richtung es gehen wird..... 
Die Regel bleibt, mit der Ausnahme das Komunen nach prüfungen Wege freigeben können.... wenn sie denn dann wollen..... da sie aber nicht wollen, bleibt alles so wie bisher.


----------



## Muckymu (22. September 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Man merkt doch schon in welche Richtung es gehen wird.....
> Die Regel bleibt, mit der Ausnahme das Komunen nach prüfungen Wege freigeben können.... wenn sie denn dann wollen..... da sie aber nicht wollen, bleibt alles so wie bisher.


Am Ende des Weges können wir, da wir glauben Recht zu haben, immernoch vors Verfassungsgericht...


----------



## Athabaske (22. September 2014)

...letztlich haben wir schon mehr erreicht, als ich für möglich gehalten hätte...


----------



## /dev/random (22. September 2014)

Ich kann euren Ärger über die ganze Situation nachvollziehen, aber manche Äußerung hier... holla. Auch wenn nicht alle (Entscheidungsträger, Vereine/Verbände, Teile der Öffentlichkeit, etc.) mit unserem Ziel einverstanden sind, bedeutet das nicht, daß es in Ordnung ist diejenigen als Verbrecher, Blöde, etc. zu bezeichnen. Zeigt Größe, steht über der Situation und lasst uns lieber weiterhin die Gegenseite mit Fakten verwirren.  Eine politische Schlammschlacht bringt uns, meiner Meinung nach, außer Ärger absolut überhaupt nix.

Nebenbei bemerkt, kennt ihr schon den neuen "Hochschwarzwald Markenfilm"? Der ist... äh... recht interessant.





@viperman666: Es geht um diesen Fall. Den Beitrag kann man übrigens auch ohne Facebook-Konto lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (22. September 2014)

Hey Jungs  Bei allem Unmut bezüglich Politik bitte nicht vergessen dass dahinter eine nicht ganz kleine Menge an "vertretenen" Zeitgenossen steht, die genau das wollen was derzeit passiert. Nämlich gar nix. Weils aus deren Sicht auch nichts zu ändern gibt.

Wir sind die, die was wollen und "Trommeln" entsprechend. Das nimmt man wahr. Die Gegenseite muss das erstmal nicht. Das könnte leicht dazu führen dass man irrtümlicherweise glaubt wir wären deutlich in der Mehrheit. Das kann täuschen. Muss nicht, aber kann...

Aus meiner Sicht muss das Ziel sein, nachweislich die Mehrheit vom Unsinn der 2m Regel zu überzeugen - und nicht (nur) die Politiker. Weil die wiederum nur dann was tun wenn der Druck ausreichend groß ist. Das ist zwar zäh aber der einzige weg letztendlich. Und ich denke allein dafür war alles richtig was wir bisher angestoßen haben. 

wenns im ersten Anlauf nix wird muss es halt wieder und wieder versucht werden.

Nur auf die Politiker abzukotzen hilft nicht viel. Die machen ihren im Grund nur ihren Job.


----------



## TTT (22. September 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ich kann euren Ärger über die ganze Situation nachvollziehen, aber manche Äußerung hier... holla. Auch wenn nicht alle (Entscheidungsträger, Vereine/Verbände, Teile der Öffentlichkeit, etc.) mit unserem Ziel einverstanden sind, bedeutet das nicht, daß es in Ordnung ist diejenigen als Verbrecher, Blöde, etc. zu bezeichnen.


Das Bundeswaldgesetz fordert juristisch "wichtige Gründe" für die Einschränkung alle Wege im Wald befahren zu dürfen. Diese Gründe forderrn wir seit fast einem Jahr unermüdlich ein. Alles was uns als Grund ganz offen genannt wird, sind die Wünsche der anderen Lobbygruppen der Wanderer, des Forstes, der Jäger usw.
Da es einigermaßen absurd ist, darin JURISTISCH wichtige Gründe zu sehen, unterstelle ich, dass die Politik keine Gründe kennt. Sie stellt damit Lobbyinteressen über gesetzliche Vorgaben.
Und das entspricht ziemlich genau meiner Auffassung von Verbrechen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. September 2014)

Warum wunderst Du Dich, wenn Du nach juristisch wichtigen Gründen für die 2-Meter-Regel fragst und keine genannt bekommst? 

Mich würde eher wundern, wenn man Dir welche nennen könnte.


----------



## TTT (22. September 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Nur auf die Politiker abzukotzen hilft nicht viel. Die machen ihren im Grund nur ihren Job.


 
Genau das kann ich nicht erkennen! Sondern: Sie nutzen Ihren Job, um eigene Interessen und die von Lobbygruppen durchzusetzen.


----------



## TTT (22. September 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Warum wunderst Du Dich, wenn Du nach juristisch wichtigen Gründen für die 2-Meter-Regel fragst und keine genannt bekommst?
> 
> Mich würde eher wundern, wenn man Dir welche nennen könnte.


Es wundert micht doch nicht! 
Es bestärkt mich nur in meiner Auffassung, es mit Verbrechern zu tun zu haben!


----------



## keroson (22. September 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt, kennt ihr schon den neuen "Hochschwarzwald Markenfilm"? Der ist... äh... recht interessant.


Ja, die haben gut aufgepasst und außer am Feldsee (das gibt es evtl. ein gelbes Bikeschild) Wege genommen die definitiv 2Meter breite haben....
Ganz anders bei den Bilder die sie haben, die sind wie zB das Bild im Anhang noch nicht einmal auf einem Trail entstanden. Da war noch nicht mal ein Weg, sah aber fürs Foto ganz gut aus... (ich bin nur der Typ auf dem Rad...) Mittlerweile stelle ich mir Bikebilder etwas anders vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (23. September 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch quatsch! Gefühlt ist es im Wald seit der petition kein deut schlechter geworden. Mittlerweile berichten auch die Medien deutlich objektiver. Jetzt bloß nicht bange machen lassen. Beim Tourismus haben wir schon zu umdenkprozessen gezwungen...



Klar, aber seit der Diskussion habe ich als bekannter "Radfahrer" in der Gegend immer öfters mehr Gespräche mit vielen "normalen" Leuten die in keinster Weise betroffen sind da weder biker noch Waldbesitzer/Jäger usw. Natürlich ist das keine repräsentative Umfrage, aber die Meisten Wortwechsel begannen mit "Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Radfahren im Wald verboten ist" oder so ähnlich.
Natürlich rede ich mit Engelszungen dass das so nicht stimmt, reduziere das Verbot auf die 2m Regel und schlage den Bogen zu deren Unsinnigkeit. Leider meint aber immer noch ein nicht unerheblicher Personenkreis "Ist Verboten und muss beachtet werden so lange es Gesetz ist".

Im Wald selbst hat sich nicht viel geändert, da stimme ich zu. Immer noch sehr wenige Konflikte oder auf keinen Fall mehr wie vor der Kampagne.


----------



## dinamo79 (23. September 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> ... Aber dies nur nebenbei,im Grundsatz hast du ja recht! Ich bin ja auch für die Abschaffung der Regel und *würde auch dafür kämpfen sofern es in meiner Macht steht*.Aber bei unserer abgefuckten Regierung kannst du da einfach nicht auf sowas wie Verstand und Objektivität hoffen!?...


 
Und das ist ein grosses Problem für uns Biker und vor allem diejenigen, die uns gegenüber der Politik vertreten. Mal ehrlich, der überwiegende Teil von uns Bikern - und ich nehme mich dabei auch nicht raus - schreibt und spricht doch ständig im Konjunktiv, jeder von uns "würde", aber die wenigsten tun wirklich etwas. In Deutschland ziehen wir uns in unser Schneckenhaus zurück und scheuen jeden intensiveren Widerstand, d.h. aktiv und regelmässig für etwas einzustehen. Passiver Widerstand in Form einer Unterschrift ist da nur eine bequeme Pflichterfüllung, mehr aber leider auch nicht!

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte damit nicht dich persönlich angreifen, deinen Satz empfinde ich nur als symptomatisch für all uns Biker in BW. Wir sind einfach nicht in der Lage eine unbequeme, wirksame "kritische Masse" zu organisieren, die den Politikern "auf den Füssen steht". Stellt euch vor, es würden wöchentlich mehrere Hunderte von Bikern durch Stuttgart oder Baiersbronn fahren, wie schnell würde Bonde uns dann tatsächlich ernst nehmen!

So hingegen sehe ich tatsächlich nur noch den Strohhalm "Klageweg"!


----------



## Tilman (23. September 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> (....) Leider meint aber immer noch ein nicht unerheblicher Personenkreis "Ist Verboten und muss beachtet werden so lange es Gesetz ist".


 
.....was ja nicht falsch ist, aber wir soll man etwas einhalten, was in der Lebenswirklichkeit nicht einhaltbar ist. Und deshalb knirscht so ein Gesetz im Getriebe des Rechtsstaates.



Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Im Wald selbst hat sich nicht viel geändert, da stimme ich zu. Immer noch sehr wenige Konflikte oder auf keinen Fall mehr wie vor der Kampagne.


 
Genau, und deshalb wird die Kampagne auch so schnell nicht zu Ende sein. Frust schieben sollen andere. Nächstes Jahr ist Landtagswahl......


----------



## dinamo79 (23. September 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> ...
> Daher begegne ich der 2m Regel mit den Worten von William Wallace: "Sie mögen uns unser Leben nehmen,aber niemals nehmen Sie uns unsere Freiheit!!!!"


 
Nach der Ansprache sind die Schotten aber nicht nach Hause spaziert, sondern auf die Engländer losgestürmt


----------



## Tilman (23. September 2014)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Aber bei unserer abgefuckten Regierung kannst du da einfach nicht auf sowas wie Verstand und Objektivität hoffen!?


 
Was hat denn die Regierung damit zu tun, ob die 2m-Regel bleibt oder nicht? Nix!!!! Zuständig ist der Landtag.



viperman666 schrieb:


> Effektiv sitzen dort IMO nix als nur korrupte Lobbyisten,engstirnige Weltverbesserer,(sofern Sie dabei nicht selbst beschnitten werden) und weltfremde Scheuklappenträger. Sorry,will hier nix und niemand beleidigen,echt nicht


 
Dann lasse es doch einfach bleiben. Wie will man ernst genommen werden oder gar Politiker auf seine Seite bekommen, wenn man sich benimmt, wie die Axt im Walde?


----------



## Muckymu (23. September 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Volksverbrecher.





viperman666 schrieb:


> abgefuckten Regierung





TTT schrieb:


> Verbrechern



Ich würd mir trotz allem verständlichen Frust eine andere Wortwahl wünschen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. September 2014)

@ dinamo79

Wenn Demos was bringen würden (jüngstes Beispiel Stuttgart21) würde ich jede Woche kommen und mit Euch durch Stuttgart biken!
Leider 'funktioniert' Politik so auch nicht.


----------



## a-rs (23. September 2014)

Wir waren mit dem Cabrio in den Alpen und sind über den Reschenpass nach Südtirol gefahren.
In AT kannst du da bald alleine wohnen. Oben in Südtirol blüht dann das Leben. 
Das sollten sich die Touristiker mal anschauen.  Habe ich so krass noch nie beobachtet. 

Scheinbar hat das BaWü  AT als Vorbild. 

ARS


----------



## Athabaske (23. September 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Klar, aber seit der Diskussion habe ich als bekannter "Radfahrer" in der Gegend immer öfters mehr Gespräche mit vielen "normalen" Leuten die in keinster Weise betroffen sind da weder biker noch Waldbesitzer/Jäger usw. Natürlich ist das keine repräsentative Umfrage, aber die Meisten Wortwechsel begannen mit "Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Radfahren im Wald verboten ist" oder so ähnlich.
> Natürlich rede ich mit Engelszungen dass das so nicht stimmt, reduziere das Verbot auf die 2m Regel und schlage den Bogen zu deren Unsinnigkeit. Leider meint aber immer noch ein nicht unerheblicher Personenkreis "Ist Verboten und muss beachtet werden so lange es Gesetz ist".
> 
> Im Wald selbst hat sich nicht viel geändert, da stimme ich zu. Immer noch sehr wenige Konflikte oder auf keinen Fall mehr wie vor der Kampagne.


...und ich bin immer noch erstaunt, wenn ich im Freundeskreis erheblichen Aufklärungsbedarf entdecke. Das "Schöne" daran ist, man ist mittlerweile derart in der Materie, dass man die richtigen Argumente parat hat und alles spontan begründen oder widerlegen kann. Das nimmt dann meist doch sehr schnell den Wind aus den Segeln.

Sogar der Opa, fest verwurzelt im SAV, wankt und anerkennt, dass das, was die Enkel so treiben ja doch gar keine so große Gefahr für die Kultur des Wanderns darstellt.


----------



## dinamo79 (23. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @ dinamo79
> 
> Wenn Demos was bringen würden (jüngstes Beispiel Stuttgart21) würde ich jede Woche kommen und mit Euch durch Stuttgart biken!
> Leider 'funktioniert' Politik so auch nicht.


 
In deinem Beispiel konnte es auch gar nicht funktionieren! "Pacta sunt servanda" - Verträge sind einzuhalten, auch wenn es einer grünen Minderheit im Lande nicht zu gefallen schien, aber die Proteste führten immerhin dazu, dass im Lande gar abgestimmt wurde, also hatten die Demonstrationen sehr wohl einen Einfluss auf die Politik, in diesem Fall zwar zu unrecht, aber selbst in der Volksabstimmung wurde schliesslich pro S21 gestimmt!

Davon abgesehen handelte es sich um einen Vertrag zwischen dem Land BW und der Bahn, niemand wurde dadurch in seinen Rechten und Freiheiten eingeschränkt, geschweige denn hat dieser Vertrag vermeintlich gegen die Verfassung verstossen.

Mein Beispiel sollte auch nicht als Aufruf zu Demonstrationen gewertet werden, es war nur ein Beispiel für die Passivität. Was wäre denn dein konstruktiver Vorschlag? Leider habe ich von dir ausser Kritik in diesem Thread noch nichts anderes vernommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spill (23. September 2014)

Was hat AT mit Südtirol zu tun????


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. September 2014)

@dinamo79

Dann mal mein zweiter, konstruktiver Vorschlag: organisiert in Stuttgart ein Biken gegen 2m-Regelung!
Jede Woche, flashmopartig und am Besten zur Hauptverkehrszeit und auf dem Heinweg derer, die was ändern könnten.


----------



## a-rs (23. September 2014)

Spill schrieb:


> Was hat AT mit Südtirol zu tun????


Fahr mal die Strecke. Da siehst du genau wie sich eine restriktive Gesetzgebung gegenüber Radfahreren (At) auf den Tourismus auswirkt.
Keine 10km weiter in Südtirol ist Leben auf der Straße. 

Ist wohl das Vorbild für Schwarzwald und Pfalz. 

Ars


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @dinamo79
> 
> Dann mal mein zweiter, konstruktiver Vorschlag: organisiert in Stuttgart ein Biken gegen 2m-Regelung!
> Jede Woche, flashmopartig und am Besten zur Hauptverkehrszeit und auf dem Heinweg derer, die was ändern könnten.



Städte schön und gut, aber wenn dort alle konform auf Radwegen fahren bringt das auch nicht viel.
Viel mehr weh tun würde wenn alle biker auf das Rennrad umsatteln würde bzw. was man auch darf mit dem MTB auf der Straße fahren. Und ich meine damit nicht die Städte, sondern die schöne kleinen Pässchen in BaWü und Zufahrten zu den Wanderspots, Kaffe&Kuchen Hochburgen und sonstigen Sehenswürdigkeiten.

"Seht her liebe Gemeinde, wenn Ihr die ganzen biker aus dem Wald vertreibt und diese sich ein neues Hobby suchen wird es ganz schön eng auf den Straßen". Es ist für den motorisierten Individualverkehr nicht sehr sexy einem mit knapp zweistelliger Geschwindigkeit fahrenden Radler 10km lang auf einem Mittelgebirgsanstieg hinterherzufahren.
Allerdings sehr gefährlich, irgendwann drehen Sie durch und dann wird auch mal knapp überholt. Ein Grund übrigens warum ich gerne im Wald bin.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. September 2014)

Ich hatte nix von Radwegen geschrieben. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn.

Dein dritter Absatz geht in die Richtung, die ich angedacht hatte.

Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, das ganze erstmal nicht als Demo anzumelden sondern tatsächlich als Flashmob durchzuziehen.


----------



## brainsail (23. September 2014)

Thema 2-m-Regel heute im Blog "Radfahren in Stuttgart". Downhillstrecken und Betretungsrecht sind da bissle durcheinander geraten. Man kann kommentieren.

http://dasfahrradblog.blogspot.de/2014/09/die-2-meter-regel.html


----------



## pndrev (23. September 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Allerdings sehr gefährlich, irgendwann drehen Sie durch und dann wird auch mal knapp überholt. Ein Grund übrigens warum ich gerne im Wald bin.



Genaugenommen der Grund, wieso ich überhaupt erst auf MTB umgestiegen bin...

Wobei das in Paris wohl schon einmal ganz gut geklappt hat. Nach Beschwerden etc. über Rollerfahrer, die sich nicht strikt an die Verkehrsregeln halten, haben die das einen Tag lang gemacht. Also schön auf der Spur an der Ampel eingereiht und alles. Resultat: Totaler Stau, weil auf einmal viel mehr "Straßenverkehr" da war. Danach gab es keine großen öffentlichen Beschwerden mehr.

Öfter als einmal am selben Ort würde ich sowas aber nicht durchziehen, sonst kommen dabei schnell Gesetze raus wie im Norden von wegen "Verkehrsbhinderung -> Alle Radtouren mit mehr als x Teilnehmern müssen angemeldet und genehmigt werden".


----------



## Tilman (23. September 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Genaugenommen der Grund, wieso ich überhaupt erst auf MTB umgestiegen bin...
> 
> Wobei das in Paris wohl schon einmal ganz gut geklappt hat. Nach Beschwerden etc. über Rollerfahrer, die sich nicht strikt an die Verkehrsregeln halten, haben die das einen Tag lang gemacht. Also schön auf der Spur an der Ampel eingereiht und alles. Resultat: Totaler Stau, weil auf einmal viel mehr "Straßenverkehr" da war. Danach gab es keine großen öffentlichen Beschwerden mehr.
> 
> Öfter als einmal am selben Ort würde ich sowas aber nicht durchziehen, sonst kommen dabei schnell Gesetze raus wie im Norden von wegen "Verkehrsbhinderung -> Alle Radtouren mit mehr als x Teilnehmern müssen angemeldet und genehmigt werden".


 
Siehe §30 Abs.1 Satz 3 StVO, das gäbe einen Spaß für Juristen


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. September 2014)

Tilman schrieb:


> Siehe §30 Abs.1 Satz 3 StVO, das gäbe einen Spaß für Juristen



Verstehe den Zusammenhang zwar nicht - §30 hat aber auch was mit meiner Argumentation für die Mißachtung der 2m Regel zu tun.
Das "unütze hin- und her fahren in geschlossene Orschaften" und die "Veranstaltungen mit Kraftfahrzeugen die die Nachtruhe stören könnten" sind genau die Auto Korsos während der diesjährigen Fußball WM. Nicht dass ich es jemanden verbieten will sein teuer Sprit unütz zu verheizen (klingt aber schon so). Aber auch hier sieht man klar eine Ausnahme von der Regel, dabei. schaut die Polizei dem Treiben zu ohne einzugreifen. Dabei hätte wohl teilweise nicht nur das Fahrzeug "Gas". Genauso kam ich während der WM den 2m Sturköpfen. Da kommen da schon mal schnell so Argumente wie
-Machen doch Alle
-Tradition
-Ausdruck der Lebensfreude

Also alles Gründe die auch mich auf den ST treiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (23. September 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Verstehe den Zusammenhang zwar nicht - §30 hat aber auch was mit meiner Argumentation für die Mißachtung der 2m Regel zu tun.
> Das "unütze hin- und her fahren in geschlossene Orschaften" und die "Veranstaltungen mit Kraftfahrzeugen die die Nachtruhe stören könnten" sind genau die Auto Korsos während der diesjährigen Fußball WM. Nicht dass ich es jemanden verbieten will sein teuer Sprit unütz zu verheizen (klingt aber schon so). Aber auch hier sieht man klar eine Ausnahme von der Regel, dabei. schaut die Polizei dem Treiben zu ohne einzugreifen. Dabei hätte wohl teilweise nicht nur das Fahrzeug "Gas". Genauso kam ich während der WM den 2m Sturköpfen. Da kommen da schon mal schnell so Argumente wie
> -Machen doch Alle
> -Tradition
> ...



Du hast den Zusammenhang also doch verstanden.


----------



## MO_Thor (24. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @dinamo79
> 
> Dann mal mein zweiter, konstruktiver Vorschlag: organisiert in Stuttgart ein Biken gegen 2m-Regelung!
> Jede Woche, flashmopartig und am Besten zur Hauptverkehrszeit und auf dem Heinweg derer, die was ändern könnten.





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich hatte nix von Radwegen geschrieben. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn.
> 
> Dein dritter Absatz geht in die Richtung, die ich angedacht hatte.
> 
> Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, das ganze erstmal nicht als Demo anzumelden sondern tatsächlich als Flashmop durchzuziehen.





pndrev schrieb:


> Wobei das in Paris wohl schon einmal ganz gut geklappt hat. Nach Beschwerden etc. über Rollerfahrer, die sich nicht strikt an die Verkehrsregeln halten, haben die das einen Tag lang gemacht. Also schön auf der Spur an der Ampel eingereiht und alles. Resultat: Totaler Stau, weil auf einmal viel mehr "Straßenverkehr" da war. Danach gab es keine großen öffentlichen Beschwerden mehr.
> 
> Öfter als einmal am selben Ort würde ich sowas aber nicht durchziehen, sonst kommen dabei schnell Gesetze raus wie im Norden von wegen "Verkehrsbhinderung -> Alle Radtouren mit mehr als x Teilnehmern müssen angemeldet und genehmigt werden".



Was ihr meint, aber euch anscheinend nicht zu sagen traut: Critical Mass.
Siehe §27 StVO - sowas in Stuttgart, zweimal im Monat, wenns klappt auch jede Woche…dagegen kann der Gesetzgeber nichts tun. DARF nichts tun. Habs in Hamburg selber zweimal gesehen (war selber nur Urlauber ohne Bike) und fand es immer wieder spaßig. Eine gewaltige Menge Radfahrer fährt gemütlich durch die Stadt, wird von Autofahrern zusammengehupt, beschimpft und wasnichtnochalles - ist aber vollkommen legal.
Da die Radfahrergruppe von sich aus entsteht, muss auch nichts vorher angemeldet werden. Gut, da waren jetzt Leute dabei, die hatten spontan ein paar Demoplakate gebastelt….aber sowas soll ja auch vorkommen ;-)

@ammersee-Robert: das heißt Mob. Der Mop ist ein Wischwerkzeug, der Mob eine Menschenmenge.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. September 2014)

Tja, hätte-könnte-würde hilft vermutlich nicht wirklich weiter.
Hier sind die federführenden Aktivisten gegen die 2m-Regel gefordert, sich die Mütze aufzusetzen und zu organisieren statt zu lamentieren.

Begleitend die Presse einladen und entsprechende Polemik (Polemik! Nicht sachl. Argumente. Das -wie ihr ja gemerkt habt- 'verkauft' sich nicht) vorbereiten.

Ich komme dann so oft ich kann nach Stuttgart und bin dabei. Versprochen.

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert 

P.S.: bin nicht in Facebook und bekomme nix mit von dem, was da geschrieben wird. Sollte da was gehen, bitte auch hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Athabaske (24. September 2014)

gehört nicht unbedingt zum Thema, ist aber trotzdem wichtig:

https://survey.team-red.net/index.php/441565/


----------



## duc-748S (24. September 2014)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Was ihr meint, aber euch anscheinend nicht zu sagen traut: Critical Mass.
> Siehe §27 StVO - sowas in Stuttgart, zweimal im Monat, wenns klappt auch jede Woche…dagegen kann der Gesetzgeber nichts tun. DARF nichts tun. Habs in Hamburg selber zweimal gesehen (war selber nur Urlauber ohne Bike) und fand es immer wieder spaßig. Eine gewaltige Menge Radfahrer fährt gemütlich durch die Stadt, wird von Autofahrern zusammengehupt, beschimpft und wasnichtnochalles - ist aber vollkommen legal.
> Da die Radfahrergruppe von sich aus entsteht, muss auch nichts vorher angemeldet werden. Gut, da waren jetzt Leute dabei, die hatten spontan ein paar Demoplakate gebastelt….aber sowas soll ja auch vorkommen ;-)
> 
> @ammersee-Robert: das heißt Mob. Der Mop ist ein Wischwerkzeug, der Mob eine Menschenmenge.



Die Critical Mass gibt es in Stuttgart doch auch schon.
Jeden ersten Freitag im Monat um 18:30Uhr am Feuersee.
http://criticalmassstuttgart.wordpress.com/

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SofusCorn (24. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> P.S.: bin nicht in Facebook und bekomme nix mit von dem, was da geschrieben wird. Sollte da was gehen, bitte auch hier veröffentlichen.



Brauchst dafür auch nicht eingelogged zu sein:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails?refsrc=https://de-de.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (24. September 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Die Critical Mass gibt es in Stuttgart doch auch schon.
> Jeden ersten Freitag im Monat um 18:30Uhr am Feuersee.
> http://criticalmassstuttgart.wordpress.com/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Ja super! Dann man schön mitmachen und die 2m-Regelung ankreiden!


----------



## ciao heiko (25. September 2014)

Wir waren im vergangen Herbst einmal bei der Critical Mass in Stuttgart dabei. Mit Zollstöcken am Lenker. In der FB Historie kann man das sicherlich noch finden.
Es war aber leider keine so grosse Zahl an Mountainbikern anwesend und wir möchten die Critical Maas auch nicht dauerhaft für unsere Ziele nutzen.
Jetzt warten wir mal die Parlamentsentscheidung und den runden Tisch nächsten Monat ab. Und wenn da nichts gescheites rauskommt, dann können wir immer noch über Aktionen nachdenken.


----------



## pndrev (25. September 2014)

Naja, was spricht dagegen, die Critical Mass mal nicht in der Stadt, sondern auf den Dörfern oder im Naherholungsgebiet auszutragen?


----------



## a-rs (25. September 2014)

Was spricht denn dagegen mal mit GANZ vielen Leuten die wenigen legalen Trails aufzusuchen und durch die erforderliche Anreise in der Ecke ALLE Wanderparkplätze zu belegen? Natürlich wird dann nicht eingekehrt sondern so wie wenn man daheim seine Hausrunde fährt auch selbst verpflegt. 
Das an einem der schönen Feiertage im Mai ...
Ich denke das wäre recht wirksam um das Thema im Frühjahr wieder ins Gedächtnis zu bringen.
Das ganze unter dem Thema " Tag des legalen Trails"
Ars


----------



## Tilman (25. September 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Naja, was spricht dagegen, die Critical Mass mal nicht in der Stadt, sondern auf den Dörfern oder im Naherholungsgebiet auszutragen?


 
Das ist eine sehr gute Idee! Denn wer kennt in Stuttgart "auf der Straße" schon eine 2m-Regel bzw. bringt in der Eile der Zeit einen Zusammenhang der Critical MAss mit der 2m-Regelung zustande. Nach meiner Erfahrung kennen nur wenige Leute die 2m Regelung als Rechtsnorm. Ich habe eher den eindruck gewonnen, daß die 2m Regelung eher als eine Empfehlung angesehen wird, die man einhalten kann, über die man sich auch ärgern kann, die aber so strikt nicht ist, daß sie Protest "aus dem Volke" wert wäre.

In den Dörfern oder vor Tourismuszentren, also on "small stage", wäre der Kontakt zum Volk intensiver und man könnte daher eher ´rüberbringen, was die Sache soll.

Und wir sollen nicht vergessen, daß nächstes Jahr Wahlkampf ist. Ich bin der Meinung, daß wir die Parteien mit dem Thema beharken sollten. Dann kann man in Stuttgart per Fahrrad-Haufen die Parteizentralen abfahren und die Politiker rechtzeitig (!) einladen, mitzufahren, Ziel sind (selbstredend nach einer Tour über breite und schmale Waldwege) Brezel und Flüssigkeiten irgendwo am Stadtrand.


----------



## Muckymu (25. September 2014)

die grüne Landtagsfraktion hat 1541 "gefällt mir"
https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw?fref=ts

Alleine fürs aufs Rad sitzen und sich die Sache ansehen brachten Theresia Bauer 1225 "gefällt mir"
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/514898241965157B

Schade, dass keine Partei ds Potential einen "CONTRA" einstellung erkennt.


----------



## muddymartin (25. September 2014)

Für ein MTB-Critical Mass bietet sich ein >2m breite Forstautobahn mit möglichst hoher Spaziergänger-Frequentierung an. Ideal z.B. das Bärensträßle zum Bärensee im Rotwildpark  in Stuttgart an einem schönen Sonntag nachmittag. Gefühlt 100te von Spaziergängern mit Kind und Kegel auf einer bolzgeraden asphaltierten Forststraße. Man könnte einen schönen Rundkurs machen und am Bärenschlößle einen Infopoint mit Umfrage oder Flyern, wie die Fußgänger es fänden, wenn wir dort fahren und nicht auf den schönen und menschenleeren Trails ein paar Meter weiter...Verpflegungsstation im Bärenschlößle ist ohne Aufwand vorhanden ;-)




Streckenlänge 4km/57hm, d.h. wer 20 Runden macht hat gleich noch schön GA1 gemacht ;-)


----------



## Athabaske (25. September 2014)

Hört sich gut an - aber dafür benötigst Du gut 100 Biker, damit Du dort was blockieren kannst...


----------



## waldwegflitzer (26. September 2014)

Gute Idee 
Noch mehr Wirkung würde die Aktion zeigen, wenn der Rotwildpark auf der rechten Seite passiert würde (Glemsquellenweg), denn dort ist sehr viel los durch den nahen Parkplatz an der Wildparkstraße.

100 Biker werden nicht reichen....


----------



## Tilman (26. September 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an - aber dafür benötigst Du gut 100 Biker, damit Du dort was blockieren kannst...


 
Ich meine, es geht auch mit weit weniger Bikern, aber es muß ein pressewirksamer Haufen sein, der nach dem folgenden Strickmuster vorgeht.

Es geht ja schon rund genug, wenn man nicht erkennbar blockiert (warum auch), sondern permanent beim Rundfahren zwischen Kind und Kegel herumdiffundiert. Denn Critical Mass kann sich auch aus {Menge x Umläufe} darstellen. Wichtig ist auch, daß dabei viele Leute mit "Normal-Fahrrädern" unterwegs sind, am besten auch Familien mit naturgegeben zickzackfahrenden Kindern.

Dabei gilt es dann auch, _besonders_ rücksichtsvoll zu sein*, also zu klingeln oder "Hallo" (oder "Guten Morgen",.....hinterher "Vielen Dank") zu rufen. Ich glaube, schon beim 50sten "Hallo" gehen den Spaziergängern auch die höflichsten Radfahrer auf den Keks.

Idealerweise informiert man dann jemanden von der Presse, der/die uns wohlgesonnen ist, also die Critical Mass und (!) das einwandfreie Verhalten ´rüberbringt. Denn letzteres beugt Leserbriefen vor, die dann über die "wilden Biker" herfallen (wollen).

*) wir wollen uns ja als die "Vertriebenen", nie aber als Rüpel (was wir ja den Vorurteilen nach angeblich sein sollen) präsentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. September 2014)

Hätte, würde, könnte, wäre...und jetzt ist ja erstmal Wochenende-Herbst-Winter-zu warm-zu kalt-Wahlen-Weihnachten-Jahreswechsel 2017....

Wollt ihr nicht erstmal eine neue Unterschriftenaktion starten!?


----------



## SofusCorn (26. September 2014)

Kann es sein, dass du hier alles schlecht redest?


----------



## Athabaske (26. September 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du hier alles schlecht redest?


kaum...


----------



## dinamo79 (26. September 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du hier alles schlecht redest?


 
Mir scheint, dass er speziell die DIMB schlecht reden will, mir erschliesst sich nur nicht, was ihm das bringen soll, ausser einer vermeintlich persönlich empfundenen Genugtuung.

Auch ich bin der Meinung - wie bereits zwei Seiten vorher geschrieben - dass wir noch zu viel im Konjunktiv schreiben und sprechen, damit meine ich aber vor allem die breite Bikermasse und nicht diejenigen, die sich ehrenamtlich engagieren und ihre knappe Zeit für unser aller Freizeitbeschäftigung opfern. Man muss sich ja nicht der DIMB anschliessen und alles gut finden und kann sie dennoch unterstützen anstatt nur zu lamentieren.

Wie von Heiko auf der vorherigen Seite geschrieben, haben sie ja schonmal den Versuch gestartet, sich an die bestehende Critical Mass anzuhängen und selbst da waren es sehr wenige, geschweige denn, dass so etwas separat zustande kommt.

Aber nur des Interesses wegen würde es mich sehr reizen, einen Termin zu definieren und zu sehen, ob Robert-Ammersee tatsächlich kommen würde ... es beschleicht mich jedoch das Gefühl, dass auch er dann nur mit Ausflüchten käme!


----------



## Muckymu (26. September 2014)

aus Robert-Ammersee kann man OBERARMES-METER machen.

Alles andere ist ziemlich sinnloß.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. September 2014)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber nur des Interesses wegen würde es mich sehr reizen, einen Termin zu definieren und zu sehen, ob Robert-Ammersee tatsächlich kommen würde ... es beschleicht mich jedoch das Gefühl, dass auch er dann nur mit Ausflüchten käme!



Wenn das Deine Hauptmotivation ist und so der Sache dient: dann organisiere die Aktion und her mit dem Termin. 

Ich bin kritisch (ja, ja, ich weiß: DAS mag die DIMB und deren Funktionsträger garnicht...).
Wir haben vermutlich aber nur verschiedene Definitionen von z.B. Erfolg oder -wie hier- Aktion. Bei mir ist Erfolg und Aktion erst das, was eintritt. Und nicht bereits wenn man lange genug drüber redet. 

Bis bald, in BaWü! 

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2014)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> ...Man muss sich ja nicht der DIMB anschliessen und alles gut finden ...



Müssen nicht; eine Mitgliedschaft ist aber nicht daran gebunden, dass man alles gut findet; außerdem ist jede(r) eingeladen, das was er/sie gut findet auch einzubringen.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...
> DAS mag die DIMB und deren Funktionsträger garnicht
> ...



DAS stimmt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. September 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> 
> DAS stimmt nicht.



Für Dich vielleicht nicht.


----------



## brainsail (26. September 2014)

Die Idee mit der Ausfahrt im Wald finde ich gut. Ich würde kommen. Im Gebiet am Bärensee gilt eine lokale 3-Meter-Regel. Kann das zu Verwirrung führen? Die Bezeichnung Critical Mass würde ich dafür nicht ausleihen, weil es doch etwas anderes ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (27. September 2014)

brainsail schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung Critical Mass würde ich dafür nicht ausleihen, weil es doch etwas anderes ist.



Dann critical meter


----------



## Muckymu (29. September 2014)

Hervorragende Zusammenfassung des Schlamassels:
http://waldleaks.de/index.php/meinung/51-analyse-die-geheuchelten-demokraten


----------



## TheGoOn (29. September 2014)

brainsail schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der Ausfahrt im Wald finde ich gut. Ich würde kommen. Im Gebiet am Bärensee gilt eine lokale 3-Meter-Regel.



Wo steht das?


----------



## brainsail (29. September 2014)

Das steht auf den Schildern an den Eingängen ins Gebiet. Das war auch Thema in dem Thread, wo ein Jäger einen MTBler mit der Waffe bedroht hat, und der MTBler dann wegen Ordnungswidrigkeit Fahren auf Wegen unter 3 Meter verknackt wurde.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nigh...er-droht-mit-waffe.503965/page-5#post-8310790


----------



## client (30. September 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Ich würd mir trotz allem verständlichen Frust eine andere Wortwahl wünschen...


Da stimme ich Dir zu!
Einigen wir uns darauf: 
Fast jeder Politiker ist nur auf seinen eigen Vorteil bedacht und handelt entsprechend.
Und nicht wenige Politiker sind fachlich (vermutlich auch allgemein) vollkommen "unterqualifiziert".
Jüngste Beispiele gefällig!
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/so...n-politischer-landschaftspflege-a-994524.html
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...larvender-nacktbilder-kommentar-a-994547.html
http://www.derwesten.de/nrz/staedte...ister-jaeger-mit-trickdieb-vor-id9884767.html


----------



## trail_desire (1. Oktober 2014)

*Was man schon 2008 so über das Biken in BW schrieb......*


Transalp Homepage
Alles rund ums Mountainbike, Alpencross und GPS

.
Bücher
Kontakt
Links und Partner
Pass-Datenbank
Transalp
Über mich
You are here: Home › Bike-Tagebuch › Biken im Paradies?
*Biken im Paradies?*
28 04 2008 | Filed under: Bike-Tagebuch, Bücher
*Wir schreiben das Jahr 1988*, ganz Baden Württemberg ist durchzogen von schmalen Wanderwegen. Herrliche Landschaften auf der Schwäbischen Alb, im Schwarzwald und entlang der vielen Flüsse und Bäche laden ein, seine Freizeit in der Natur zu verbringen, dort Sport zu betreiben und sich fit zu halten. Da wird in den USA eine neue Sportart entdeckt, aus Radfahren wird Mountainbiken, aus Wanderwegen werden Trails und man geht nun zum biken auf die Trails. Dem Biker eröffnet sich ein Paradies, das Singeltrailparadies Baden Württemberg mit zehntausenden von Kilometern schmaler Wege, alles bestens kartiert und sogar beschildert. Es hätte so schön werden können, wäre da nicht eine uralte Tugend der Schwaben gewesen: die Angst vor Neuem, Unbekanntem, dem Fremdem. Was neu ist, was der Schwabe nicht kennt, ist per Definition erst einmal böse. Und was die altvorderen sieben tapferen Schwaben noch mit einem großen Spieß bewerkstelligten, wird in der modernen Zeit mit Paragraphen im Landeswaldgesetz geregelt. Und da heißt es kurz und knapp, biken ist böse, Trails dürfen nicht befahren werden und Wege müssen mindestens 2 Meter breit sein, basta.





http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/wp-content/schotter.jpg

*Wir schreiben das Jahr 1998*. Ganz Baden Württemberg hat das biken entdeckt. Sportliche Betätigung in und mit der Natur, keine stinkenden Abgase auf dem Weg zum Sportplatz, da von zu Hause aus gestartet wird, kein Landschaftsverbrauch, weil bestehende Infrastrukturen genutzt werden..Alles in bester Ordnung? Ja, aber leider nur fern der Heimat, denn wer biken will tut dies in Italien, in Österreich oder in der Schweiz, oder eben illegal im Schwabenländele. Das Geld wird woanders verdient, Zehntausende von Mountainbikern brechen auf zum Alpencross und füllen in den Urlaubsländern die im Sommer leer stehenden Unterkünfte des Skitourismus.

*Wir Schreiben das Jahr 2001*. Es wird gebikt, die Trails werden befahren, Zweimeter Regelung hin oder her, kontrollieren kann das Trailnetz eh kein Mensch. Da plant die Landesregierung den nächsten Schwabenstreich: Ab sofort soll nur noch auf Wegen gefahren werden dürfen, die breiter als 3.5 Meter sind. Das nennt man Fortschritt! Kurzum, der Schwachsinn wird aufgrund einer gewaltigen Protestwelle gekippt. Das Landeswaldgesetzt bleibt wie es ist, ein zahnloser Tiger mit 2 Metern Breite.

In der Schweiz gibt es inzwischen zehntausende Kilometer ausgeschilderte Singletrais, Österreich legalisiert das Biken, Italien lockt mit schönem Wetter und beeindruckender Landschaft. Zudem entstehen überall Bikeparks, das Biken bekommt neue Facetten wie Freeriden und Dirtjumpen.





Stecke >klick< für große Ansicht

*Wir schreiben das Jahr 2008*, nach 20 Jahren wird eine weitere schwäbische Tugend geweckt: Man sagt den Schwaben ja nach, sie seien geiziger wie die Schotten. Das stimmt nicht ganz, sie sind sparsam und geschäftstüchtig. Und Sie schnallen (schwäbisch für verstehen, erkennen) irgendwann einmal, dass man mit den Bikern Geld verdienen kann, ja sogar prächtig Geld verdienen kann. Also, was muss her,eine Etappenbikerouteals mehrtägige Tour durch die Mittelgebirge, alles fein beschildert, mit Internetseite, GPS und allem drum und dran.







Mit Infos zu touristischen Sehenswürdigkeiten sowie zahlreichen Informationen entlang der Stecke. Ein schickes Buch wird gedruckt und vom Tourismusverband Schwäbische Alb vermarktet. Eine echte Alternative zum Alpencross, schreiben die Initiatoren. Und man glaubt es kaum, auf den einwandfreien und in Hochglanz gedruckten Blättern dieses Bikeführeres entdeckt man ab und zu eine gestrichelte Linie. Zugegeben, man muss diese Linien im Roadbook noch mit der Lupe suchen, aber sie sind da. Es gibt Trails in Baden Württemberg, wer hätte es gedacht? Nicht bloß Schotterpisten in Wald und Flur, fernab der geteerten Radwege entlang der lauten und stressigen Straßen, eine Entdeckung! Ein Anfang. Juhu wir dürfen biken gehen, daheim vor der Haustür, ganz legal. Und bitte schön, gleich eine ganze Woche, die schönen Orte an der Strecke besuchen, dort zum Essen gehen, dort übernachten, Geld liegen lassen. Bald kann man die Tour buchen, mit Guide und Gepäcktransport, übernachtet wird im Wellness-Hotel, mit allem drum und dran. Willkommen im Biker Paradies: in Baden Württemberg.





Ein schaler Beigeschmack bleibt jedoch: Wird hier versucht, zu kanalisieren statt zu legalisieren, will man die Biker weg von den schönen Trails lenken und sie auf die beschilderte Strecke verweisen? Ob diese Rechnung aufgehen kann? Denn der Schwabe besitzt noch eine dritte Tugend, er ist schlau. Und der Schwabe bikt inzwischen selbst. Er nimmt sich eine Wanderkarte zur Hand und sucht sich die roten Linien rechts und links der offiziellen Bikestrecke. Daher liebe Gemeinden am Albrad: macht Euch stark, kippt diese unselige Zweimeterregelung und vielleicht schaffen wir es dann vielleicht nach 30 Jahren, im Paradies anzukommen.

Nichts ist beständiger wie der Wandel, der Sport wandelt sich, die nächste Generation bikt springt und buddelt bereitsâ€¦
Und die Väter würden ihren Söhnen und Töchtern gerne von einer faszinierenden Sportart im Einklang mit Natur und Umwelt berichten. Von Sport statt Glotze, von Naturerlebnis statt Ballermann. Eigentlich, aber was müssen sie tun? Sie müssen Ihren Kindern beichten, dass das was sie jedes Wochenende mit Hingabe tun, eigentlich verboten ist. Warum?

Zum Schuss will ich eines nicht vergessen. In Baden Württemberg leben auch noch andere Völker. Die haben auch Ihre Tugenden, daher will ich sie Nicht vergessen. Daher liebe Franken, Badener, Zollernälpler und Bayern, begehret auf! Geht Biken! Stoppt den Unsinn und denkt alle daran: *Du bist Deutschland!*





Cover >klick< für große Ansicht

Das Tourbook zum Bike-Crossing Schwäbische Alb ist im Buchhandel zum Preis von 14,80 Euro erhältlich.
Es enthält den gesamten Streckenverlauf auf 20 Kartenblättern (Maßstab 1:54.000), Streckenbeschreibungen, Höhenprofile und Informationen über Radservicestationen, Orte am Trail, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, Sehenswürdigkeiten entlang der Route und vieles mehr.

ISBN-Nr. 978-3-939657-01-9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (1. Oktober 2014)

Fehlt der Hinweis, dass nicht nur wenige, sondern inzwischen so gut wie gar keine Singletrails mehr enthalten sind und die Streckenführung dazu nicht nur Singletrailvermeidend, sondern oft völlig lieblos, teilweise sogar extrem unsinnig ist, also auch für normale Treckingradler wenig attraktiv ist!


----------



## Stopelhopser (4. Oktober 2014)

Wie schon mal viel weiter oben beschrieben.
Den SW bike Crossing hat die Redaktion der "Tour" (einen RennRad Zeitschrift für die ganz Ahnungslosen) schon einmal als tolle Strecke dargestellt. Allerdins mit dem "Crosser", denn die schmalen Reifen Jünger haben auch gleich erkannt, dass selbst ein klassisches Hardtail MTB auf den FAB's völlig "overdressed" wäre.


----------



## /dev/random (4. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die Formulierung ist nett:


			
				Tour Magazin schrieb:
			
		

> Für Mountainbiker erdacht, führen beschilderte 450 Kilometer über Forstwege und Singletrails von Nord nach Süd durch den Schwarzwald: ”Bike-Crossing Schwarzwald” heißt der verschlungene Pfad, der Mountainbike-Cracks wenig abverlangt. Das richtige Terrain fürs Crossrad!



Hier gibt's mehr zu lesen.


----------



## dickerbert (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich will keine Diskussion los treten - deshalb hab ich es nicht direkt bei Facebook geschrieben:
Ich finde, wer Toleranz für seine eigene Sportart fordert, sollte gegen die anderen Hobbys im Wald nicht hetzen. Es ist gut, dass dieser Beitrag so neutral wie möglich gehalten ist, von daher ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Er zeigt lediglich, dass die Argumente der Jäger haltlos sind. 
Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass sowas schnell in ein Jagd-Bashing übergehen kann und dieser Schritt sollte wohl überlegt sein. Nicht aus Angst vor der Jagdlobby, sondern aus Respekt vor deren (Jagd-)Sport. Ohne viele Jäger zu kennen gehe ich davon aus, dass es wie bei jeder anderen Gruppe eine Minderheit von Ausreißern sind die den Ruf aller verantwortungsvollen Jäger ruinieren.


----------



## TTT (6. Oktober 2014)

@dickerbert
Vom Prinzip gebe ich Dir Recht. Ich kenne einige Jäger persönlich, teilweise ist es sogar Verwandschaft. Für mich ist die Jagd ehrlicher, als das Schnitzel im Supermarkt...
Aber, wenn sich der Verband mit unsachlichen Argumenten, Lügen und Hetze gegen uns stark macht, dann kann es auch helfen, auf die einzelnen Mitglieder Druck zu machen. Erst wenn die sich nicht mehr richtig vertreten fühlen, wird sich an der Verbandsspitze was ändern!
Beim Schwarzwaldtourismus läuft es nicht anders.

Trotzdem kann man ja positive Gegenbeispiele auch lobend erwähnen!


----------



## Muckymu (6. Oktober 2014)

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...all.adf82f26-0eb0-48df-983b-0e7f74529b42.html

Absperrband auf asphaltiertem Radweg - Herr Kretschmann, es gibt hier Probleme!!!


----------



## damage0099 (6. Oktober 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...all.adf82f26-0eb0-48df-983b-0e7f74529b42.html
> 
> Absperrband auf asphaltiertem Radweg - Herr Kretschmann, es gibt hier Probleme!!!



Wo soll da ein Problem sein?!
Hat sich etwa ein Jäger oder Waldarbeiter verletzt?


----------



## TTT (6. Oktober 2014)

Pst, sonst verbietet der Ministerpräsident der Verbotsgrünen das Radfahren auf Radwegen wegen Konflikten!


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Oktober 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich finde, wer Toleranz für seine eigene Sportart fordert, sollte gegen die anderen Hobbys im Wald nicht hetzen. Es ist gut, dass dieser Beitrag so neutral wie möglich gehalten ist, von daher ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Er zeigt lediglich, dass die Argumente der Jäger haltlos sind.
> Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass sowas schnell in ein Jagd-Bashing übergehen kann und dieser Schritt sollte wohl überlegt sein..



Hallo Dickbert, 
danke für die Gedanken. Der Artikel hatte ein gewisses Risiko, aber es gab zum Glück keine üblen Kommentare.
Da die Jäger immer wieder Wildruhezonen argumentieren fand ich den Beitrag sehr hilfreich.
ciao heiko


----------



## /dev/random (6. Oktober 2014)

Zu den Jägern: Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal bei der Regionalgruppe Baden-Württemberg des ÖJV nachgefragt, wie sie zum Thema "Radfahren auf Wegen im Wald" stehen. Sinngemäße Antwort: Solange man sich auf Wegen bewegt, akzeptieren sie es als Teil der Freizeitnutzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ist das MTB-Handbuch heute eigentlich im Schwarzbuch aufgetaucht?


----------



## MO_Thor (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere von abgeordnetenwatch.de Frage und Antwort:



> *Frage von Tim Trabant:*
> Sehr geehrter Herr Kretschmann,
> 
> treten Sie in die Tradition von Herrn Mappus, der beim EnBW-Deal sein Urteilsvermögen (wahrscheinlich) in guter Absicht über die rechtlichen Bedenken stellte?
> ...





> *Antwort von Kretschmann:*
> Sehr geehrter Herr
> 
> 
> ...


Hessen ist also ein Negativbeispiel, weils auf freundliches Miteinander setzt!?
Das ist so…..aargh! So spießbürgerliches Klein-Klein, das ist Kehrwoche, das ist Mittagsruhe von 12 bis 15 Uhr, das ist…ich weiß nicht. Schrecklich kleingeistig.
Kretschmanns Antwort könnte auch von meinem Chef sein: "Das machen wir schon immer so, also bleibt das auch." Zeiten ändern sich, mein Chef nicht.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Oktober 2014)

...es bleibt die Frage offen, wie hier Rechtssicherheit bestehen soll, wenn keiner sagen kann wie man die Breite eines Waldweges zu messen hat? Nichts ist sicher, wenn man sich auf einer unsicheren Basis bewegt, außer die Juristen sehen das grundsätzlich anders. Wie jemand, der selbst so oft im Wald unterwegs ist, vorgaukeln kann, eine Wegbreite sei ein bestimmter Rechtsbegriff, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft!


----------



## MO_Thor (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass der Runde Tisch etwas bringt und Kretschmann mit seiner Meinung (!) isoliert wird.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (13. Oktober 2014)

Rechtssicherheit??? Für wenn eigentlich ist das so wichtig. Mann kann doch keine Sicherheit vorgaukeln wenn man einzelne Nutzergruppen komplett ausperrt... Rechtssicherheit wäre wie beim Bootssport das ein Segelboot vorfahrt hat vor dem Motorboot aber warum sollte das Motorboot verboten werden? 
Die Antwort von Kretsche liefert leider wieder keine Begründung...Schade das alle Politiker immer nur lavieren anstatt klar Stellung zu beziehen.


----------



## MissQuax (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab' beim Lesen von Kretschmanns Antworten fast einen Schreikrampf bekommen: Und wieder das Märchen von den tödlichen Unfällen auf Waldwegen! 

Langsam glaube ich, die tun überhaupt nicht so als wären sie doof ...


----------



## martinos (14. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal ein aus meiner Sicht recht interessanter Artikel zu der Thematik warum unsere Wälder so sind wie sie heute sind:
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...atur-hat-der-deutsche-Wald-nichts-zu-tun.html

Das ist kein Freibrief fürs Querfeldeinradeln, was aber eh keiner von uns macht, denn auf den Wegen (natürlich auch auf schmalen) macht das ja viel mehr Spaß


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ic
> Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass sowas schnell in ein Jagd-Bashing übergehen kann und dieser Schritt sollte wohl überlegt sein. Nicht aus Angst vor der Jagdlobby, sondern aus Respekt vor deren (Jagd-)Sport. Ohne viele Jäger zu kennen gehe ich davon aus, dass es wie bei jeder anderen Gruppe eine Minderheit von Ausreißern sind die den Ruf aller verantwortungsvollen Jäger ruinieren.


 
Je nach Einzelfall (nicht jede Wild-Art ist gleich empfindlich oder unempfindlich) können Wildruhezonen Sinn machen. Man muß das ja nicht gleich in die rechtlich vorgesehene Bürokratie ausarten lassen, vieles ginge wohl auch auf Vereinbarungsbasis.

Was Jäger angeht, haben sie auch eine gesetzliche Hege- und damit je nach Polulationsentwicklung auch Abschusspflicht. Das haben wir von der DIMB auch in Erörterungen (so auch im Landtag bei der Anhörung) immer wieder angesprochen und werden es auch künftig tun, nicht daß jemand glauben mag, wir hätten von Wildökologie keine Ahnung.

Die organisierte Jägerschaft ist jedoch bisher in ihrer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus meiner Sicht völlig unzureichend auf die Thematik "Hege" eingegangen, vielleicht, um so manche falsche Wald-Idylle im Volke nicht anzukratzen. So ist man in der Jägerschaft dann aber auch selbst mit dran schuld, wenn in der Öffentlichkeit das Jagen eher als angestaubtes DackelWaldi- und Halali-Hobby denn, wenn ordentlich betrieben, als etwas durchaus Allgemeinnütziges angesehen wird.


----------



## Athabaske (14. Oktober 2014)

...und weshalb mal nicht ein wenig Jagd-Bashing? Von seiten der Jägerschaft wird auch auf keine Keule verzichtet, die man anderen in die Beine werfen könnte. Wer selbst nach allen Seiten austeilt, muss auch einstecken können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und weshalb mal nicht ein wenig Jagd-Bashing? Von seiten der Jägerschaft wird auch auf keine Keule verzichtet, die man anderen in die Beine werfen könnte. Wer selbst nach allen Seiten austeilt, muss auch einstecken können!


 
Zum einen haben wir so etwas nicht nötig (wenn einige andere Schwarze Schafe sich flegelhaft aufführen, müssen wir das nicht nachmachen, aus dem Alter sind wir ´raus) und zum anderen bringt das nichts. Denn diejenigen, auf die solche Keilereien im Volke politisch wirken sollen, verfügen nicht über die Kenntisse, gerade die in Sachen Jagd zahlreich vermischten  Gerüchte und Fakten auseinanderzuhalten, so daß die Sache für uns eher wie das "Hornberger Schießen" ausginge und sich andere die Hände reiben, wie wir unsere Zeit vergeuden.

Wir sollen uns  eher überlegen, wie wir dafür Zeit aufwenden, logistisch die Unmöglichkeiten, die (nicht nur) uns auf Anfragen bei www.abgeordnetenwatch.de beschert werden, effektiv publik zu machen. Das wäre dann kein MdL-Bashing auf der Grundlage schwer überprüfbarer Umstände, sondern hier ginge es nach der Devise "gesagt ist gesagt" um unstrittig erfolgte Aussagen bis hin zu höchster Stelle (z.B. Kretschi).


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2014)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> (.....) Rechtssicherheit wäre wie beim Bootssport dass ein Segelboot Vorfahrt hat vor dem Motorboot aber warum sollte das Motorboot verboten werden?


Den Vergleich muß man sich merken. Man könnte auch in Sachen Schwarze Schafe weiterdenken und sagen "Nur, weil der Landtag manchmal Unsinn beschließt, schafft man ihn ja auch nicht gleich ab."


----------



## Muckymu (14. Oktober 2014)

Dominik schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von der Homepage: "Auf endlosen Trails lassen sich die Mittelgebirge im Süden perfekt mit dem Mountainbike erkunden."
> Soll das irrefürende Werbung werden? In ganz BW gibt es zur Zeit gerade mal 80km legale Trails, alles andere ist durch die 2m Regel verboten.
> Bitte nehmt diesen irreführenden Satz von der Homepage.





			
				Urlaubsland Baden-Württemberg schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag, in den Kommentaren zum Imagefilm finden Sie die Stellungnahme der TMBW sowie einen Hinweis auf einen Artikel un der Stuttgarter Zeitung, mit einer eindeutigen Positionierung des Geschäftsführers. Seien Sie versichert, dass wir in die Diskussion um die 2 Meter-Regelung eingebunden sind und im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten versuchen, hier eine Verbesserung für die Mountainbiker zu erreichen. Unser Imagefilm hat dem Thema 2 Meter-Regelung und der Diskussion darüber neue Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, welche den laufenden Gesprächen durchaus hilfreich sind. Mit freundlichen Grüße, Thomas Beyrer





			
				Dominik schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche keine Stellungnahme.
> 
> http://www.tourismus-bw.de/Natur/Radsport-in-Baden-Wuerttemberg
> 
> ...


----------



## Muckymu (14. Oktober 2014)

Tilman schrieb:


> Den Vergleich muß man sich merken.



Zu den Vergleichen und der Unmöglichkeit die 2m zu messen:
Wäres es vergleichbar, wenn Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen zwar gegeben, aber nicht messbar wären?
Ohne Radrgeräte könnte nur  "deutlich zu schnell" bzw. "deutlich langsamer" geschätzt werden.
Ich denke jeder Rechtsanwalt hätte an so einem Strafzettel seinen Spass.


----------



## pndrev (14. Oktober 2014)

Klar. "Langsam, der Kinder wegen!" - stehen hier einige Schilder rum. Keine Ahnung, ob die rechtlich bindend sind, aber bitte was ist "langsam"? 30? 20? Schritt? Auf einer eh schon auf 50 begrenzten Landstrasse außerorts, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## seele (14. Oktober 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Klar. "Langsam, der Kinder wegen!" - stehen hier einige Schilder rum. Keine Ahnung, ob die rechtlich bindend sind, aber bitte was ist "langsam"? 30? 20? Schritt? Auf einer eh schon auf 50 begrenzten Landstrasse außerorts, wohlgemerkt.



kein offizielles geschwindigkeitsschild --> mülltonne
bei uns stehen auch diese "bitte 30" schilder rum und die jucken mich herzlich wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2014)

seele schrieb:


> kein offizielles geschwindigkeitsschild --> mülltonne
> bei uns stehen auch diese "bitte 30" schilder rum und die jucken mich herzlich wenig



Mülltonne muß nicht sein, die Schilder sind für die wenigen Idioten auf zwei oder vier Rädern, die nicht so vorausschauend fahren, daß sie, wenn ein Kind auf die Straße läuft, noch bremsen können.

Allen anderen können die Schilder ja egal sein, gut so!


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2014)

techn Irrtum (aber man kann ein leeres Feld nicht löschen....)


----------



## seele (14. Oktober 2014)

Tilman schrieb:


> Mülltonne muß nicht sein, die Schilder sind für die wenigen Idioten auf zwei oder vier Rädern, die nicht so vorausschauend fahren, daß sie, wenn ein Kind auf die Straße läuft, noch bremsen können.
> 
> Allen anderen können die Schilder ja egal sein, gut so!



wer nicht vorrausschauend fährt sieht das schild nicht bzw den juckt das auch nicht.
selbst wenn er die erlaubte geschwindigkeit (zb 50) fährt und es passiert was kann keiner kommen und sagen "da war aber ein Bitte (!) 30 schild"


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. Oktober 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Zu den Vergleichen und der Unmöglichkeit die 2m zu messen:
> Wäres es vergleichbar, wenn Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen zwar gegeben, aber nicht messbar wären?
> Ohne Radrgeräte könnte nur  "deutlich zu schnell" bzw. "deutlich langsamer" geschätzt werden.
> Ich denke jeder Rechtsanwalt hätte an so einem Strafzettel seinen Spass.



Es darf geschätzt werden, wie in A bei der Geschwindigkeit, so in BaWü die Wegbreite.
http://www.focus.de/auto/news/tempolimit-in-oesterreich-darf-geschaetzt-werden_aid_793074.html

Also ich persönlich bin ein verdammt schlechter Schätzer (wenn es um Wegbreiten geht).


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2014)

seele schrieb:


> wer nicht vorrausschauend fährt sieht das schild nicht bzw den juckt das auch nicht.
> selbst wenn er die erlaubte geschwindigkeit (zb 50) fährt und es passiert was kann keiner kommen und sagen "da war aber ein Bitte (!) 30 schild"





Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Es darf geschätzt werden, wie in A bei der Geschwindigkeit, so in BaWü die Wegbreite.
> http://www.focus.de/auto/news/tempolimit-in-oesterreich-darf-geschaetzt-werden_aid_793074.html
> 
> Also ich persönlich bin ein verdammt schlechter Schätzer (wenn es um Wegbreiten geht).



Ist alles egal, im Zweifelsfall gilt im Strassenverkehr immer §1 StVO. Ein Recht darauf, ein erlaubtes Limit auszunutzen, gibt es, gemessen an §1 StVO, nicht.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. Oktober 2014)

Vor allem gilt der § 3, von dem keine Sau was wissen will. :
*§ 3
Geschwindigkeit*
(1) *Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, darf nur so schnell fahren, dass das Fahrzeug ständig beherrscht wird. Die Geschwindigkeit ist insbesondere den Straßen-, Verkehrs-, Sicht- und Wetterverhältnissen sowie den persönlichen Fähigkeiten und den Eigenschaften von Fahrzeug und Ladung anzupassen.* Beträgt die Sichtweite durch Nebel, Schneefall oder Regen weniger als 50 m, darf nicht schneller als 50 km/h gefahren werden, wenn nicht eine geringere Geschwindigkeit geboten ist. *Es darf nur so schnell gefahren werden, dass innerhalb der übersehbaren Strecke gehalten werden kann. *Auf Fahrbahnen, die so schmal sind, dass dort entgegenkommende Fahrzeuge gefährdet werden könnten, muss jedoch so langsam gefahren werden, dass mindestens innerhalb der Hälfte der übersehbaren Strecke gehalten werden kann.

(2) Ohne triftigen Grund dürfen Kraftfahrzeuge nicht so langsam fahren, dass sie den Verkehrsfluss behindern.

(2a) *Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, muss sich gegenüber Kindern, hilfsbedürftigen und älteren Menschen, insbesondere durch Verminderung der Fahrgeschwindigkeit und durch Bremsbereitschaft, so verhalten, dass eine Gefährdung dieser Verkehrsteilnehmer ausgeschlossen ist.*

(3) Die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit beträgt* auch unter günstigsten Umständen*


innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften für alle Kraftfahrzeuge 50 km/h, ...usw

Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen sind entgegen landläufiger Meinung eben keine Mindestanrechtswerte.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Oktober 2014)

Klappt wohl nicht immer:
*Straßenverkehrsunfälle in Baden-Würtemberg – Fahrradfahrer*
Ca. 8 400 Fahrradfahrer verunglückten im Jahr 2012 auf Baden-Württem-
bergs Straßen, davon 46 tödlich. Das heißt, fast jede Woche starb ein Radfahrer
infolge eines Verkehrsunfalls. Ihr Anteil an allen Verunglückten lag bei 18 %. In Re-
lation zu ihrem Anteil von 13 % an allen Unfallbeteiligten, werden Fahrradfahrer
damit überdurchschnittlich häuﬁg verletzt oder getötet.


----------



## Athabaske (15. Oktober 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Klappt wohl nicht immer:
> *Straßenverkehrsunfälle in Baden-Würtemberg – Fahrradfahrer*
> Ca. 8 400 Fahrradfahrer verunglückten im Jahr 2012 auf Baden-Württem-
> bergs Straßen, davon 46 tödlich. Das heißt, fast jede Woche starb ein Radfahrer
> ...


...was nach "offizieller" Meinung und der des ADAC-Stammtisches sowieso, allein an der Flegelhaftigkeit der Radfahrer und ihrem Rowdietum liegt. Diese "Erklärung" erleichtert den Gesetzgeber und die Motoristen erheblich, Maßnahmen müssen wenig getroffen werden.

Und weil sie auf den Strassen so rücksichtslos sind, können Radfahrer im Wald eigentlich nur noch schlimmer sein...

So oder so ungefähr sind "wir" zu unserem ach so tollen Bild in der Öffentlichkeit gekommen!


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Oktober 2014)

FB Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/633046290150351
--------------------------

Der Landesvater antwortet nach einem Jahr - bitte fragt noch heute nach!

Fast ein Jahr lang lagen zahlreiche Fragen an Ministerpräsident Kretschmann zum Thema 2-Meter-Regel bei abgeordnetenwatch.de unbeantwortet brach. Gestern hat der Ministerpräsident überraschend gleich mehrere der Fragen beantwortet.

Nur leider ist er dabei auf dem Kenntnisstand von vor einem Jahr stehen geblieben. So werden wieder die "tödlichen Unfälle" zitiert, welche die DIMB längst im Zusammenhang mit schmalen Wegen widerlegt hat. Und leider bezieht er sich auch wieder auf die vermeintlich bessere Rechtssicherheit der 2-Meter-Regel und hält bürgerfreundliche Regelungen wie in Hessen für zu ungenau. Und natürlich verweist er auf Minister Bondes 10%-Kompromiss samt Handbuch.

Da fragen wir uns zum wiederholten Male:
- Wie oft müssen wir das "Märchen von den tödlichen Unfällen" noch lesen?
- Was hat die Wegbreite mit der Haftung zu tun?
- Wie können die 2 Meter rechtsicher gemessen werden?
- Warum braucht BaWü als einziges Bundesland eine solche Regel?

Mountainbiker fahren seit Jahrzehnten in allen (!) Bundesländern auf schmalen Wegen und das funktioniert in der Praxis weitestgehend problemlos und konfliktfrei. Auch in Baden-Württemberg. Es geht also auch darum, das Landeswaldgesetz an die problemlos gelebte Realität im Wald anzupassen, das Miteinander im Wald zu fördern und die im Wald radelnden Bürger, darunter Jugendtrainer und Tourenanbieter, Familienväter und Kinder, aus der Illegalität zu holen.

Warum also verteidigt der Ministerpräsident mit falschen Behauptungen ("tödliche Unfälle", "Rechtssicherheit") ein Gesetz, welches nicht beachtet wird, dafür aber Konflikte durch Rechthaberei und eine teure Bürokratie fördert?

Sollte das Ganze eine Vorwegnahme der Entscheidung des Parlamentes sein, die eigentlich erst am Donnerstag dieser Woche erwartet wird? Ein Statement von oben herab?

Um nicht nochmals ein Jahr auf eine Antwort warten zu müssen, halten wir es für angebracht und sinnvoll, wenn Ihr Eure Fragen noch heute und damit vor der Entscheidung im Landtag (16.10.) direkt an Herrn Kretschmann sendet: [email protected]-bw.de

Link zu zwei der zahlreichen Fragen an
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f409668.html#q409668
und
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f409918.html#q409918


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2014)

Manipuliert der Ministerpräsident die Entscheidung zur 2-Meter-Regel?
-> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/633093136812333


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Manipuliert der Ministerpräsident die Entscheidung zur 2-Meter-Regel?
> -> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/633093136812333


Ja. Nicht nur Er.
Und wie sehr ihn 'die Sache' interessiert, habe ich mit einer komplizierten Formel berechnet:
1-1=0 !!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2014)

Nur um noch mal deutlich zu machen, wie krass das ist:

Unser Ministerpräsident benutzt einen (!) tragischen Unfall, der nichts mit dem Mountainbiken zu tun hat und auch nicht auf einem schmalen Weg stattfand, dazu, öffentlich Stimmung gegen Biker zu machen und so die Entscheidung zur 2-Meter-Regel morgen (!) im Landtag zu manipulieren.

Lest Euch mal die hier verlinkte Stellungnahme der DIMB durch - das ist schon krass!
http://www.dimb.de/.../Waldwegenutzung_im...

Zumal in dem Artikel, auf den sich der MP bezieht, zwar tatsächlich u.a. auch was von "mehreren tödlichen Unfällen" steht, aber die Opfer sind Radfahrer und nicht Fußgänger und zwar im Straßenverkehr und nicht im Wald. Das ist doch der Hohn!

Deshalb heute noch an den MP schreiben ([email protected]-bw.de), dazu Leserbriefe etc. Lasst uns heute noch mal richtig Druck machen!


----------



## Aldar (15. Oktober 2014)

da wird nichts manipuliert...die entscheidung ist schon lange gefallen, wer was anderes glaubt ist reichlich naiv


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2014)

Aldar schrieb:


> da wird nichts manipuliert...die entscheidung ist schon lange gefallen, wer was anderes glaubt ist reichlich naiv



Mag sein, aber wenn man glaubt, dass die Entscheidung längst gefallen ist, gibt man gleichzeitig auch auf zu kämpfen und wenn man weiß, dass die Entscheidung letztlich per Abstimmung im Landtag getroffen wird, der weiß auch, dass ein Stimmungsumschwung schon noch einen Unterschied machen könnte.

Dazu müsste nur jeder Biker seine Landtagsabgeordneten persönlich auf das Thema ansprechen. Das macht natürlich mehr Mühe, als hier oder woanders mal eben ein "Gefällt mir" zu klicken oder nicht, einen Kommentar zu schreiben etc., aber es hätte schon einen Unterschied gemacht.


----------



## Aldar (15. Oktober 2014)

ihr könnt soviel stimmungsumschwung anstreben wie ihr wollt , solange der fraktions und koalitionszwang da ist und gleichzeitig die relevante gruppe überschaubar ( sry - das die realität ) wird der erfolg nicht auf diesem weg ( LT )  eintreten.
Der weg über die justiz erscheint mir erfolgsversprechender


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Oktober 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> Der Landesvater antwortet nach einem Jahr ...



Ich persönlich glaube nicht dran, das sich die Herren Politiker hier persönlich an den Rechner setzen. Vermute mal,  der hat jetzt nur einen neuen Praktikanten, der beschäftigt werden muss oder einen neuen Pressesprecher.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2014)

Aldar schrieb:


> ihr könnt soviel stimmungsumschwung anstreben wie ihr wollt , solange der fraktions und koalitionszwang da ist und gleichzeitig die relevante gruppe überschaubar ( sry - das die realität ) wird der erfolg nicht auf diesem weg ( LT )  eintreten.



Da kann ich nicht viel gegen sagen. Die Lage spricht für Deine Einschätzung. :-/

Meine (letzte) Hoffnung ist, dass Sachen ja auch nicht immer und unbedingt schwarz/weiß entschieden werden. Ich meine, es wäre doch wirklich dreist (und eine DIMB Pressemitteilung wert), wenn der Landtag jetzt die Petition ablehnt, nachdem gerade erst einen Tag vorher (heute!) das erste Mal ein Runder Tisch zu dem Thema tagt. Und so würde ich es schon als Erfolg sehen, wenn der Landtag eine Entscheidung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ablehnt und die Ergebnisse des Runden Tisch abwartet. 

Wenn man mit den anderen Verbänden redet, merkt man dass sich gerade was ändert, aber das braucht eben Zeit. Ob das am Ende dann für eine Lösung wie in Hessen reicht, weiß ich auch nicht.

Derweil werde ich mich weiter für die Abschaffung engagieren, aber auch weiter radeln wo ich es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann (nämlich auf allen Wegen, die nicht gerade völlig überfüllt oder völlig unter Wasser sind).


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube nicht dran, das sich die Herren Politiker hier persönlich an den Rechner setzen. Vermute mal,  der hat jetzt nur einen neuen Praktikanten, der beschäftigt werden muss oder einen neuen Pressesprecher.




Umso wichtiger wäre es, durch viele Mails, Briefe etc. dem Herrn Ministerpräsidenten zu Ohren kommen zu lassen, dass er da schlecht vertreten wird.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger wäre es, durch viele Mails, Briefe etc. dem Herrn Ministerpräsidenten zu Ohren kommen zu lassen, dass er da schlecht vertreten wird.



Welche Interessen hat denn der Gute an unserer Sache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (15. Oktober 2014)

Ihr seid viel zu Sachorientiert.


Aldar schrieb:


> ihr könnt soviel stimmungsumschwung anstreben wie ihr wollt , solange der fraktions und koalitionszwang da ist und gleichzeitig die relevante gruppe überschaubar ( sry - das die realität ) wird der erfolg nicht auf diesem weg ( LT )  eintreten.
> Der weg über die justiz erscheint mir erfolgsversprechender


Ich hatte gestern kurz die Hoffung, dass es ein Einsehen geben kann. 
Im Südkurier war ein Artikel wonach auch andere den Einfluß der Lobby auf die Regierung kritisch sehen.
http://www.suedkurier.de/nachrichten/politik/themensk/Lobby-Arbeit-in-der-Kritik;art1015367,7322146
Aber leider wird der deutsche Michel auch dies wieder mit einem leichten Grummeln zu Kenntniss nehmen und weitermachen wie bisher.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Welche Interessen hat denn der Gute an unserer Sache?



Scheinbar noch keine. Aber er hat ein Interesse daran, nicht als Verbots-MP in die Geschichte einzugehen und seine Grüne Bundestagsfraktion hat ein Intersse daran, sich als neue liberale Kraft zu positionieren. Dazu müssen sie zwar noch über den ein oder anderen Schatten springen, aber _eigentlich _sollten sie jede Aktion, die man plakativ als bürgerfern und Regelungs-wütig brandmarken kann, vermeiden. Eigentlich.


----------



## mw.dd (15. Oktober 2014)

"Eine Anwort von Edith Sitzmann ist eingetroffen"
Die Verlinkung schenke ich mir, steht nichts neues drin.

Wenn ich die Anworten auf Abgeordnetenwatch kurz zusammenfassen darf: "leckt uns am A...."


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> .. Aber er hat ein Interesse daran, nicht als Verbots-MP in die Geschichte einzugehen und seine Grüne Bundestagsfraktion hat ein Intersse daran, sich als neue liberale Kraft zu positionieren. ...



Wenn das so von denen definiert ist, warum wird dann nicht in diese Kerbe geschlagen?


----------



## Aldar (15. Oktober 2014)

weil sie es ja nicht verbieten...sie heben das verbot bloß nicht auf.
Spitzfindigkeiten...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Oktober 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ein idealer Ansatz für Polemik. Irgendwas in der Richtung "die Grünen wollen nicht, das wir uns im Wald erholen" oder "der Radlverbotsministerpräsident".
Ruhig ebenso Halbwahrheiten nennen und hartnäckig dabei bleiben.

Wäre auch gut, wenn's nicht "gegen die 2-Meter Regel" heißt sondern "für(!) ein freies Betreten und Befahren (alternativ: Erholung in) der Natur für alle".
Das klingt mal nach Grüne und nimmt sicher auch einen Teil der halbinformierten mit ins Boot die eh gern mal gegen was sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2014)

'Kretschi' hat momentan anderes im Kopf...BW 'wird Vorreiter' blablablabla, schaltet mal das Radio ein


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wenn das so von denen definiert ist, warum wird dann nicht in diese Kerbe geschlagen?



Wird ja und zwar immer wieder und seit mehr als einem Jahr!

Anfang 2013 wurde die Weimarer Erklärung von den Grünen veröffentlicht, in der sehr schöne Einsichten der Grünen drinstehen (ökologische Verhalten nicht erzwingen wollen, mit pauschalen, nicht navollziehbaren Verboten nicht gezielte Verbote schwächen etc.), die ganz wunderbar zur 2-Meter-Thematik passen. Darauf wurde mit mehreren Beiträgen bei Open Trils, aber auch in gesprächen hinter den Kulissen immer wieder Bezug genommen.

Es gab sogar einen Artikel auf dem Titel der Süddeutschen Zeitung (11. Januar 2013), der die 2-Meter-Regel im Zusammenhang mit der von Bonde gegenüber den Radlern vertretenen Verbotskultur thematisiert hat und dass das Beispiel doch wohl im Widerspruch zu den Absichten, sich liberaler zu positionieren steht.

Der Chefredakteur der Stuttgarter Nachrichten hat ein Editorial geschrieben, in dem er das Verhalten der Landesregierung als borniert beschrieben hat und dass so aus der "kleinen Angelegenheit" 2-Meter-Regel das "große Thema" Ignoranz wird und dass man sich über Politik-Verdrossenheit nicht wundern muss, wenn die versprochene Bürgernähe schon bei so "kleine Gelegenheten" mit Füßen gereten wird.

Auch nach den Europa-Wahlen gab es Aussagen von Landes-Grünen, dass man jetzt die liberale Kraft sein wolle und auch das wurde bei Open Trails auf Facebook etc. thematisiert.

In die Kerbe geschlagen wurde also vehement und mit Ausfauer.Bislang nur leider ohne sichtbare Folgen.

Wobei man aus den Reihen der Grünen hört, das sich die Fraktion durchaus nicht einig ist bei dem Thema...  Da gibt es wohl der Lobby zuliebe einen Maulkorb...

...aber bewegen tut sich schon was nur halt elends langsam!


----------



## TTT (15. Oktober 2014)

Aldar schrieb:


> ihr könnt soviel stimmungsumschwung anstreben wie ihr wollt , solange der fraktions und koalitionszwang da ist und gleichzeitig die relevante gruppe überschaubar ( sry - das die realität ) wird der erfolg nicht auf diesem weg ( LT )  eintreten.
> Der weg über die justiz erscheint mir erfolgsversprechender


Das scheint eine vernünftige Option. Allerdings braucht es dafür zweierlei:
1. Geld (und dafür braucht die Dimb Mitglieder/Spenden)
2. Geduld, denn das ist ein langwieriger Prozeß.

Die Geduld (einige Jahre) hab ich nur, wenn ich weiß, ich habe zuvor alle anderen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft. Da scheint mir der Ansatz noch mal alles zu versuchen um einen Stimmungsumschwung zu bekommen naheliegend!


----------



## duc-748S (15. Oktober 2014)

Nur mal so ein paar Gedanken:
Bei stern-tv ging ging es ja heute um Steuerverschwendungen und der Barth hat da ja wohl auch so eine Show.
Könnte es sinnvoll sein die Pläne der Landesregierung an diese Stelle heranzutragen, um öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen und so den Druck zu erhöhen? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein paar Gedanken:
> Bei stern-tv ging ging es ja heute um Steuerverschwendungen und der Barth hat da ja wohl auch so eine Show.
> Könnte es sinnvoll sein die Pläne der Landesregierung an diese Stelle heranzutragen, um öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen und so den Druck zu erhöhen?




jau, fehlt nur an Leuten, die dafür Zeit haben, 

denn so einen Fernsehbericht zu managen, kostet mal richtig viel Zeit,

zumal wenn Du die ganze Zeit damit rechnen musst, dass die eigentlich vor allem den Klischee-Biker samt Rowdie-haftem Verhalten darstellen wollen, weil das mehr Quote bringt, als zu erklären, dass Biker eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm sind.

Aber das soll niemanden abhalten!

Das Handbuch dem Bund der Steuerzahler zu stecken, wäre auch ein Plan. V.a. wenn das noch ein paar mehr machen, als nur Du und ich.


----------



## trail_desire (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hör schon den Barth fragen ....Watt denn, die Biker dürfen nüschd uff schmale Wege, watt iss datt denn, det gloob ich nüschd


----------



## duc-748S (15. Oktober 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> jau, fehlt nur an Leuten, die dafür Zeit haben,
> 
> denn so einen Fernsehbericht zu managen, kostet mal richtig viel Zeit,
> 
> ...



Damit habe ich leider keine Erfahrung, ist das denn wirklich so viel Arbeit?
Ich hätte gedacht, dass die das meiste schon selbst machen und eine Nachricht an stern-tv und/oder Barth schon ausreicht.

Diese Bedenken sind natürlich berechtigt, allerdings denke ich, dass stern-tv da seriöser ist und beim Barth geht es ja scheinbar auch nur um die Steuerverschwendungen.
Ich glaube da müssten wir uns keine so sonderlich großen Sorgen machen, ist aber nur mein Gefühl ...

Ich halte da nur andere Personen für wesentlich geeigneter als ich es bin.
Vielleicht erklärt sich ja noch jemand bereit das zu übernehmen.
Ich denke das wäre schon eine gute Gelegenheit. 


Das mit dem Handbuch ist auch keine schlechte Idee.
Einfach eine Mail mit dem Link dahin meinst du?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Oktober 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Einfach eine Mail mit dem Link dahin meinst du?



yep!

Und zu dem Thema "nicht so viel Arbeit, die machen das schon, seriös": selbst SWR und ZDF wollten damals (Fernsehberichte von Anfang diesen und Ende letzten Jahres) eigentlich nur reißerische Stamm-Zuschauer-bestätigende Action-Szenen von springenden Bikern und spritzenden Steinen, am besten mit Fullface-Helm.

Bringt halt mehr Quote als "nette" Biker. 

Wenn man es schafft, das nur auf die Steuer-Thematik zu lenken, steht die Action aber vielleicht wirklich nicht so im Vordergrund.

Aber wer auch immer da was machen will: 
bitte gerne mit der DIMB/Open Trails abstimmen, Erfahrungen austauschen, Botschaften abstimmen etc. Kontakt gerne über mich.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Oktober 2014)

Wichtiger Meilenstein in Sachen 2-Meter-Regel:
DIMB sitzt mit allen anderen Interessenvertretern erstmals am lange geforderten Runden Tisch. 

Bitte auf Facebook etc. liken und teilen, damit die gute Nachricht unter den Bikern die Runde macht:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/634115083376805


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2014)

DA bin ich mal gespannt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (16. Oktober 2014)

*Der in Verbindung mit der 2-Meter Regel immer lauter werdenden Bezeichnung Verbotspartei will die grüne Landesregierung in Baden-Würrtemberg nun entschlossen entgegentreten. 
Man könne zwar nicht alle Verbote aufheben, man will aber versuchen die Verbote freundlicher zu gestalten, so hieß es aus Regierungskreisen.
*
*Hier ein erster Vorschlag:*


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2014)

Gibts was neues vom runden Tisch?


----------



## Redshred (16. Oktober 2014)

ich würde sagen folgendes Zitat ist schon mal wichtig:





> Endlich sitzen die Biker auf Augenhöhe mit am Tisch und zwar nicht als Erfüllungsgehilfen von Bondes Handbuch.



ansonsten hier: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/634115083376805


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Oktober 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Gibts was neues vom runden Tisch?



Gestern Runder Tisch, heute Bericht vom Runden Tisch und zwar hier:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/634115083376805


----------



## Redshred (16. Oktober 2014)




----------



## ChrisZiegler (16. Oktober 2014)

Und die Abstimmung im Landtag läuft noch?


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Oktober 2014)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Und die Abstimmung im Landtag läuft noch?



Keine Ahnung. Ob die heute stattfindet, war gestern noch nicht ganz klar.

Steht übrigens auch hier:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/634115083376805


----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wissen sie selber nicht, ob sie nun darüber abgestimmt haben oder nicht.....

http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/panorama/id_71428236/rennfahrerin-von-jaeger-angeschossen.html


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Oktober 2014)

Der Landtag hat entschieden. Die Petition wurde abgelehnt.

Gestern hat der Landtag von Baden-Württemberg entgegen aller vorgebrachten Argumente und ohne weitere Begründung für die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel gestimmt und ist damit der Empfehlung des Petitionssauschusses gefolgt.

Wir finden es natürlich bedauerlich, dass man keine bessere Lösung gefunden hat. Wir werden uns aber als gute Bürger und Demokraten selbstverständlich der Entscheidung der gewählten Landesregierung fügen. 

Eine ausführlichere Kommentierung werden wir in Kürze hier vorstellen. Es fehlt uns dazu aber immer noch die Begründung des Petitionssauschusses für die Entscheidung.

In jedem Falle bedanken wir uns für Eure Unterstützung. Ohne Euer Engagement hätten wir das Thema nie so weit gebracht. Und wir sind noch nicht am Ende. Baden-Württemberg braucht ein benutzerfreundliches Betretungsrecht welches ohne Diskriminierung funktioniert. Wir werden weiterhin am runden Tisch und in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für die Interessen der Mountainbiker kämpfen. 

In diesem Sinne wünschen wir trotz der bitteren Niederlage im Landtag:
Happy Trails! 
Euer DIMB Open Trails Team

Den Beschluss im Landtag könnt Ihr sehen bei Min 1:54:19
http://landtag-bw.de/cms/sites/LTBW...html?mid=fc042274-90ce-4c55-a5ef-3cb7e380b966

PS: Unser Petition hatte die Nr: 15/3436


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (17. Oktober 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wir werden uns aber als gute Bürger und Demokraten selbstverständlich der Entscheidung der gewählten Landesregierung fügen.


 
Also so wie bisher?!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Oktober 2014)

Danke liebe Abgeordnete. Das ist ein solider Fußtritt in die Weichteile. Man muss wirklich zweifeln.


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Oktober 2014)

Fühlt ihr euch mit dem Runden Tisch nicht verschaukelt?
"Jaaa, setzt ihr euch ruhig zusammen, wir lehnen es eh ab…"


----------



## trail_desire (17. Oktober 2014)

Bei einer uneinsichtigen korrupten Regierung hift wohl doch nur eine Klage.

Vielleicht sollten wir schon einmal darüber nachdenken. Was kostet sowas, wie kann das finanziert werden? Spendenkonto?


----------



## Isolator76 (17. Oktober 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Landtag hat entschieden. Die Petition wurde abgelehnt.
> 
> Gestern hat der Landtag von Baden-Württemberg entgegen aller vorgebrachten Argumente und ohne weitere Begründung für die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel gestimmt und ist damit der Empfehlung des Petitionssauschusses gefolgt.
> 
> ...



Gründe werden doch höchstwahrscheinlich wieder die bekannten Märchen von Rechtssicherheit, Umweltschutz usw sein. Was sollten sie denn sonst auf einmal aus dem Hut zaubern, dass es ihnen ermöglicht, derart zu reagieren bzw "ohne weitere Begründung abzulehnen"?
Dann noch der Hinweis auf Bondes Handbuch und das leere Versprechen, die einzelnen Gemeinden darin zu bestärken, gezielt Strecken auszuweisen (natürlich ohne dabei auf die tatsächliche Kostensituation und die Ablehnungshaltung der angesprochenen Gemeinden einzugehen)...

Oder erwartest du da andere Gründe?

Das ist doch auch genau das, was einen so fuchst... Sämtliche Argumente, die denen als Begründung dienen könnten, wurden bereits entweder entkräftet, sei es durch Erhebung von Statistiken oder Anfertigen unabhängiger Gutachten. Und trotzdem "dürfen" sie diese Argumente immer wieder ungestraft verwenden und somit die Wahrheit verdrehen... Da fühlt man sich schnell etwas ohnmächtig bzw leicht an den Polt-Sketch "Nikolausi" erinnert...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Oktober 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Landtag hat entschieden. Die Petition wurde abgelehnt.
> ...



Hier ist aber niemand wirklich überrascht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traufradler (17. Oktober 2014)

Die Regel hat sich ja bewährt! Und damit dann auch mein illegales Biken auf Trails! Ist ja eh nichts passiert.

Ich bin illegal und potenzieller Präzendenzfall fürs Verfasssungsgericht!


----------



## trail_desire (17. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt passt auch dieser Werbefilm gänzlich ohne Biker, ja sogar ohne sonstige Radler. Aber wer will schon auf Maultaschenbergen biken.
Wir fahren morgen jedenfalls wieder in der Pfalz auf die Saumagenberge
Wenn die Pfälzer schlau sind machen sie dieses Video nach, nur mit Bikern


----------



## trail_desire (17. Oktober 2014)

ist zwar schon älter......passt aber leider immer noch.....

Bin gerade die Tage auch wieder duch einen Wald gefahren, der übelst aussah. Aber nun ist es ja amtlich, der Landesbetrieb 
Forst BW darf weiter ungestört durch Biker den Wald zerstören, dabei auch Trails plattmachen und planieren. 
So füllt sich das Landeskässle......




*Baden-Wuerttemberg-Blog *

*Dienstag, 29. April 2014*
* Keine Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg! *



*Weg mit den Mountainbikern -
Baden-Württemberg bleibe stark! 
Wie gut dass wir eine so fürsorgliche Regierung haben, der die Natur sehr am Herzen liegt. Besonders am Herzen liegt ihr derzeit, gleich nach dem Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald, dass die Mountainbiker nicht mehr die Wege zerstören.*
Man mag das auf die leichte Schulter nehmen - was sollen schon ein paar Fahrradreifen ausmachen? Aber hier in diesem Artikel wird der Beweis dafür geliefert: Zutiefst zerstörte Wege durch die groben Stollen der Fahrräder. Man sieht genau wie sie sich im weichen Erdreich abgedrückt und fast halbmeter tiefe Furchen hinterlassen haben. Und das in einem unserer schönen Naturparks!
Dies ist ein Umweltfrevel dieser wohl meist jungen Radler, der nur noch von denen getoppt werden kann, die sich täglich ein Stück totes Tier zwischen die Zähne schieben.
*Umweltzerstörung durch Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg kein Einzelfall!*
Und die Fotos dokumentieren keinen Einzelfall. Die Umweltfrevler auf 2 Rädern sind überall. Wenn man offenen Auges durch unsere Wälder wandert wird man überall solch zerstörten Waldwege antreffen. Hier sind 5 Fotos abgebildet, tausende dieser Art könnte man fotografieren, wenn man nichts anderes zu tun hätte.
Aber wie gut, dass die baden-württembergische Regierung hart bleiben will. Wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn man bei uns wie in Warmduscherländern wie Rheinland-Pfalz, Bayern, Südtirol oder anderen einfach so mir nichts dir nichts im Wald herumfahren dürfte.
Es hat auch mit dem Ruf der Verbotspartei nichts zu tun - da die Vorgängerregierung ebenfalls die Mountainbiker aus dem Wald haben wollte, spricht überhaupt nichts gegen eine Große Koalition der Antiradler. Nieder mit den Mountainbikern also!
* Und hier die Beweisfotos:*



















Und  man glaubt es kaum: Keine 2 Tage später wieder so ein von Mountainbikern total zewühlter und zerstörter Waldweg im Naturpark! Hier sieht man ganz deutlich, wie breit die Stollenreifen der Fahrräder sind. Diese Leute nehmen doch überhaupt keine Rücksicht! Übergewichtig sind sie auch noch, denn sonst würden sie keine so tiefen Spuren in den Weg drücken können. Und dann fahren auch noch 2 nebeneinander her. Wie wenn einer nicht schon schlimm genug wäre!


----------



## /dev/random (17. Oktober 2014)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Fühlt ihr euch mit dem Runden Tisch nicht verschaukelt?
> "Jaaa, setzt ihr euch ruhig zusammen, wir lehnen es eh ab…"


So können sich "die Politiker" immer noch damit rausreden, es hätte vor der Abstimmung ein Dialog stattgefunden... 

Als ich den Bericht vom runden Tisch gelesen habe, war ich verhalten optimistisch.
Ich find's traurig. Da hat man die anderen Betroffenen (Naturschutz, Wanderer, Forst, Jäger, etc.) endlich soweit, daß sie sich mit den Radfahrern an einen Tisch setzen, über die Problematik reden und -- längerfristig -- vielleicht sogar gemeinsam einen Kompromiss aushandeln... Welche Gründe haben die anderen Interessensverbände, jetzt noch an einem runden Tisch teilzunehmen? Die Petition wurde abgelehnt, warum sollten die noch über dieses Problem reden wollen?

Das Protokoll der gestrigen Plenarsitzung gibt's hier; die Beschlussempfehlung des Petitionsausschusses zu "unserer" Petition gibt's hier (Seite 2-5).


----------



## SofusCorn (17. Oktober 2014)

Wenn die immer ihr 10%-Kompromiss-Buch anführen, kann man doch genauso ein eigenes pdf-"Buch" als Gegenentwurf aufführen. In dem Buch stehen dann:
1. Argumente der Gegenseite für die 2m-Regel, sowie deren Widerlegung inklusive Quellenangaben zu Fachartikeln usw.
2. Wichtige Zitate von Politikern, Profiradsportlern, Wandervorständen usw.. Beispielsweise die dafür sind und welche die dagegen sind. Gerne mit Kommentar, wenn man bestimmte Zitate widerlegen kann (Kretschmann) oder Zusammenfassen möchte.
3. MTB-Leitfaden aufgreifen und kommentieren. 10%-Kompromiss aufgreifen und warum er nicht funktionieren wird.
4. Gesetze, Erfahrungen usw. aus anderen Bundesländern oder Staaten.
5. Eigene Lösungsvorschläge angeben
... usw.

Das Buch können dann MTB-Befürworter angeben als fundierte Quelle.
Das Buch kann man wohlgesonnen Poltikern schicken per Mail, falls Bedarf besteht (z.B. der Opposition, weil denen die Grünen eh ein Dorn im Auge sind und sie Argumente brauchen.). Oder unentschiedenen Poltikern oder Kretschmann/Bonde, um sie zu ärgern.
Das Buch kann auch ein Laie lesen, wenn er sich mit der Thematik auseinander setzen will und nicht mühsam alles Infos auf Websiten wie der DIMB-Seite zusammenkratzen möchte.

Das pdf-Buch würde jetzt nicht das Rad neu erfinden und plötzlich alle überzeugen, aber man hat einfach mehr in der Hand als nur einen 1-2 seitigen Flyer. edit: oder gibt es sowas schon?


----------



## HelmutK (17. Oktober 2014)

In einer Demokratie muss man damit leben, dass parlamentarische Abstimmungen nicht so ausfallen, wie man sich das erwünscht oder erhofft hat. Dass sich der Petitionsausschuss nicht in unserem Sinne positioniert und der Landtag sich ihm darin angeschlossen hat, müssen wir zunächst einmal so hinnehmen - mehr aber auch nicht!

Wir müssen uns vor allem nicht mit der jetzt getroffenen Entscheidung und der Weitergeltung der 2-Meter-Regel abfinden. Die Politik und wahrscheinlich auch der eine oder andere Verband mag vielleicht denken, dass man jetzt wieder zur Tagesordnung zurück kehren könne und alles so bleibt wie es schon seit vielen Jahren ist. Aber wir haben weiter jedes Recht, die 2-Meter-Regel als Unrecht anzuprangern und uns für unsere Belange einzusetzen.


----------



## TTT (17. Oktober 2014)

HelmutK schrieb:


> In einer Demokratie muss man damit leben, dass parlamentarische Abstimmungen nicht so ausfallen, wie man sich das erwünscht oder erhofft hat.


Aber muß man auch damit leben, dass diese Entscheidungen aufgrund von Lügen getroffen werden?
Ich glaube nicht!

Ministerpräsident Kretschmann hat bis zum letzten Tag an der Lüge der tödlichen Unfälle festgehalten und auch der Petitionsausschuss hat seine Begründung der juristischen Zulässigkeit auf die Gefahr für Leib und so wörtlich "Leben" begründet! Ich bleib dabei: Für mich ist das ein Lügenpack!


----------



## flo_aus_ka (17. Oktober 2014)

Wie ein Kumpel von mir immer sagt: "Da kriegsch echt de Hass!"


----------



## TTT (17. Oktober 2014)

Wo immer Kretschmann aus seiner Limosine steigt, sollte ihn eine Gruppe Mountainbiker mit einem Pfeifkonzert empfangen!


----------



## a-rs (17. Oktober 2014)

Oder einfach im geschlossenen Verband vorneweg fahren. ....wenn dann Sonderrechte (Blaulicht) genutzt wird Anzeige wegen Missbrauchs der Sonderrechte.
Das Problem ist nur, genug Radler zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (17. Oktober 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Aber muß man auch damit leben, dass diese Entscheidungen aufgrund von Lügen getroffen werden?
> Ich glaube nicht!



Ich auch nicht 



HelmutK schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns vor allem nicht mit der jetzt getroffenen Entscheidung und der Weitergeltung der 2-Meter-Regel abfinden. Die Politik und wahrscheinlich auch der eine oder andere Verband mag vielleicht denken, dass man jetzt wieder zur Tagesordnung zurück kehren könne und alles so bleibt wie es schon seit vielen Jahren ist. Aber wir haben weiter jedes Recht, die 2-Meter-Regel als Unrecht anzuprangern und uns für unsere Belange einzusetzen.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Oktober 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, genug Radler zusammen zu bekommen.



So ist es und so war es die ganzen letzten beiden Jahre!


----------



## winklem (17. Oktober 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen jedenfalls wieder in der Pfalz.


Wir auch, nach Neustadt und biken Richtung Norden


----------



## a-rs (18. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt kann man eigentlich sich noch die Alterssituation in den Wandervereinen ausnutzen.  Mit eon paar Leuten übers Jahr verteilt eintreten und dann zur JHV den Vorsitz übernehmen. Hier im Taunus hatten verschiedene OG des Taunusclubs  das Problem einen Vorsitzenden zu finden. Dann weiter mit MTB abteilungen ......
Nur leider dauert das halt. Trotzem viel Erfolg nach BaWü. Schließlich will ich da auch mal wieder Urlaub machen können.


----------



## MO_Thor (18. Oktober 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> So ist es und so war es die ganzen letzten beiden Jahre!


Deshalb ist dieser 10%-Mist und die "lokalen Trailöffnungen" auch so ein grandioser Witz! 
An und für sich bilden wir schon eine gewisse Masse, aber wenn ich nurmal meinen kleinen Heimatort nehme, dann würde ich nichtmal [polemik] genügend Biker für einen Vorstand zusammenbekommen [/polemik].
Weil man sollte ja möglichst nen Verein gründen und blablabla mit Forst und Verwaltung machen. Die werden sich doch auch denken, dass es für die drei Hanseln nicht lohnt, irgendwo Schildchen aufzustellen...


----------



## Docker (18. Oktober 2014)

Stehen denn die nächsten Termine für den "runden Tisch" schon(noch)
oder wurden diese nach dem Entscheid aus dem Lantag postwendend abgesagt?

Gruss Doc


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Oktober 2014)

Docker schrieb:


> Stehen denn die nächsten Termine für den "runden Tisch" schon(noch)
> oder wurden diese nach dem Entscheid aus dem Lantag postwendend abgesagt?



Ist unabhängig voneinander! Der Runde Tisch ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Umso ärgerlicher, dass der Landtag nach all der Verzögerung und Verschleppung nicht auch noch die Ergebnisse vom Runden Tisch abwarten konnte.

Naja, der Landtag kann ja bei anderer, günstigerer Gelegenheit dann mal wieder über die 2-Meter-Regel beraten.

Bis dahin weiterkämpfen und weiterfahren!


----------



## Deleted 285755 (20. Oktober 2014)

Mal eine Frage am Rande....Fährt irgendeiner wegen irgendeiner Regelung eigentlich wirklich nicht mehr auf den hier vieldiskutierten u2m Wegen???


----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2014)

...es ging nie darum, ob sich jemand an diese Regelung halten würde oder nicht. Schließlich besteht das Gesetz nicht erst seit letzten Donnerstag, sondern schon knapp 20 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (20. Oktober 2014)

da fragen sich zwei kleine Mädels, warum Radfahrer den Wald kaput machen...
Letztes Mal als wir her lang sind war der Weg noch verboten, weil zu schmal.
Ich glaube keine von beiden wird jemals die Grünen wählen, die heute im Angebot sind.


----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> da fragen sich zwei kleine Mädels, warum Radfahrer den Wald kaput machen...
> Letztes Mal als wir her lang sind war der Weg noch verboten, weil zu schmal.
> Ich glaube keine von beiden wird jemals die Grünen wählen, die heute im Angebot sind.


...es geht gar nicht darum was sie wählen sollen, sondern ob sie wählen werden. Es waren nicht allein die Grünen, die gegen die Annahme der Petition gestimmt haben. Quer durch alle Parteien geht der rote Faden an Fehlinformation und willkürlichen Entscheidungen.

Mir fällt es langsam schwer, meinen Mädels zu erklären, was Demokratie ist und wie das funktioniert. Zuerst fragten sie mich, weshalb Menschen vor ihnen Angst hätten, wenn wir doch praktisch nie jemanden auf schmalen Wegen antreffen. Jetzt fragen sie mich, wie es zu einer Gefärdung für Leben und Wohlergehen kommen könne, wenn man doch meistens alleine sei? Und weshalb es Menschen im Landtag gibt, die ihren Kollegen genau das erzählen würden obwohl sie es doch eigentlich besser wissen müssten...


----------



## Muckymu (20. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...es geht gar nicht darum was sie wählen sollen, sondern ob sie wählen werden..


Mit sechs und acht Jahren werden selbst komplexe Themen oft radikal zusammengeschnitten.
Ds Gerechtigkeitsempfinden ist noch nicht verhunzt durch Kompromisse und Wenn-Dann-Bedenken.
Politische Farben sind egal, es zählt der, der die Ungerechtigkeit zulässt und nicht eingreift.
Und das sind aktuel halt mal die Grünen.

Ob sie später mal wählen werden hängt auch davon ab, ob es was zu wählen gibt.
Im Moment könnte man ja alle in eine Sack stecken und draufhauen, es würde immer den Richtigen treffen.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (20. Oktober 2014)

Da merkst Du dann, wie verkorkst wir Erwachsene oft sind: Doppelzüngigkeit, Vorteilsdenken etc.

Ich glaube, es ist in der Tat schwer zu vermitteln, wer hier (anhand dem Foto) den Wald zerstört: Der *illegale* Radfahrer oder der legale Forst. Im Zweifel wohl der *Illegale*.  So zumindest kann es aus dem Blickwinkel des Apparats gesehen werden.


----------



## Muckymu (20. Oktober 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es ist in der Tat schwer zu vermitteln, wer hier (anhand dem Foto) den Wald zerstört: Der *illegale* Radfahrer oder der legale Forst. Im Zweifel wohl der *Illegale*.  So zumindest kann es aus dem Blickwinkel des Apparats gesehen werden.



Da gab es noch viel "schönere" Ecken.
Die Stelle war für die Mädels interessant, weil sie noch vor wenigen Tagen ein flowiger Trail war, den sie so gerne gefahren sind.
Damals illegal, jetzt dank der Harvester legal.

Weiter hinten am Weg kommen ein paar tolle Eichen.
Ich hab mal beim Fortsamt angefragt, ob ich einen Kletter-Geocache in eine der Eichen machen darf.
"Nein" war die Antwort, das seien naturschutztechnisch wertvolle Bäume, die ich mit meinen Kletterübungen auf keinen Fall beschädigen dürfte.
Wohlgemerkt, Baumklettern hinterlässt im schlimmsten Fall einen Abdruck vom Seil an dem auf- und abgestiegen wird. Nix mit Steigeisen oder so.
So sehen die Wurzel  dieses wertvollen Baumes aus, nachdem die Profis in der Gegend waren.
Auch das haben die zwei Mädels nicht verstanden.


----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2014)

...mit dem Bild würde ich beim selben Forstamt vorsprechen und nachfragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (20. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mit dem Bild würde ich beim selben Forstamt vorsprechen und nachfragen...


Hab ich, aber was wird da wohl kommen?
"Wir haben die Arbeiter darauf hingewiessen, dass sie besser aufpassen müssen. 
Allerdings fragen wir uns, was Sie in dem abgesperrten Areal zu suchen  hatten.

mit einem freundlichen LMAA
ihr Forstamt"


----------



## Deleted 285755 (20. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...es ging nie darum, ob sich jemand an diese Regelung halten würde oder nicht. Schließlich besteht das Gesetz nicht erst seit letzten Donnerstag, sondern schon knapp 20 Jahre.


aber was würde sich dann für Dich persönlich ändern? Ignorier es doch einfach und fertig


----------



## Muckymu (20. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> aber was würde sich dann für Dich persönlich ändern? Ignorier es doch einfach und fertig


Hast du kein Rechtsempfinden? Stört es dich nicht, von Politikern so verarscht zu werden?
Mir geht es schon lange nichtmehr um das Recht zu fahren - das nehm ich mir einfach.
Mich erzürnt die Arroganz der Politik.


----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> aber was würde sich dann für Dich persönlich ändern? Ignorier es doch einfach und fertig


...für mich persönlich mag das gelten. Mir widerstrebt es aber, meinen Kindern einen opportunistischen Umgang mit Gesetzen zu vermitteln oder mit Kindern und Jugendlichen illegal im Wald unterwegs zu sein.

Eines der Hauptprobleme der letzten Monate war die Ichbezogenheit der Mountainbiker. Ignorieren und fertig (den Vorschlag gab es tatsächlich auf von "offizieller" Seite). Damit geben sich leider die meisten zufrieden und erkennen nicht, dass jeder der so  handelt eine fehlende Hilfe für diejenigen sein kann, die dagegen angehen. Bzw. es ist, aus meiner Sicht, fast wie mit den Nichtwählern, wer sich selbst nicht beteiligt, unterstützt (ungewollt) den status quo.


----------



## trail_desire (20. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> aber was würde sich dann für Dich persönlich ändern? Ignorier es doch einfach und fertig





Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> aber was würde sich dann für Dich persönlich ändern? Ignorier es doch einfach und fertig



......du müsstest nicht mehr sagen "ja ich weiß, aber....." wenn dich ein Wanderer mal wieder beschimpft, mit den Worten "Ihr wisst schon, daß ihr hier nicht fahren dürft....."
.....irgendwann würden manche vielleicht sogar aufhören Äste und Bäume queer über den Trail zu legen, Nagelbretter und Drähte anzubringen, bloß weil sie sich im Recht fühlen, wenn sie die Biker ärgern....

......und du würdest dich vielleicht freuen wenn dich Wanderer zurückgrüßen, so wie das in der Pfalz auch geht. Weil sie dich als vollwertigen weil auch erlaubten Waldnutzer sehen......


----------



## MissQuax (20. Oktober 2014)

Vor allem fragt man sich dann doch, wie viele Lügen uns die Politiker bei Themen auftischen, wo wir nicht so gut informiert sind. Und wie groß wohl der Einfluss der Lobbyisten ist in Bereichen, wo es um Bedeutenderes (sprich um viel mehr Geld) geht als um den Wald. Und wie sehr und wie oft Tatsachen verdreht und/oder unter den Tisch gekehrt werden, wenn für die Damen und Herren in höheren Positionen als dem Landtag was dafür rausspringt!

Mir fällt da spontan wieder der Spruch ein: Man kann gar nicht so viel fressen, wie man kotzen möchte!


----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2014)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Vor allem fragt man sich dann doch, wie viele Lügen uns die Politiker bei Themen auftischen, wo wir nicht so gut informiert sind. Und wie groß wohl der Einfluss der Lobbyisten ist in Bereichen, wo es um Bedeutenderes (sprich um viel mehr Geld) geht als um den Wald. Und wie sehr und wie oft Tatsachen verdreht und/oder unter den Tisch gekehrt werden, wenn für die Damen und Herren in höheren Positionen als dem Landtag was dafür rausspringt!
> 
> Mir fällt da spontan wieder der Spruch ein: Man kann gar nicht so viel fressen, wie man kotzen möchte!


...Exakt das hat mir ebenfalls in den letzten Tagen den Magen umgedreht. In Kombination mit anderen Aussagen, die Qualität der Parlamente würde immer schlechter und die teilweise vorhandene Not für einzelne Parteien, für alle Wahlen Kandidaten zu finden - schließlich nimmt man die, die sich bereit erklären und nicht unbedingt die, die kompetent sind.

Ganz heftig wird es auch meiner Sicht, wenn die Vorsitzende des Petitionsaussschusses (Grüne), Beate Böhlen, die Fehlinformation ihres Parlamentskollegen im Mäntelchen des stellvertretenden Vorsitzenden des Badischen Landwirtschaftlichen Hauptverband, Karl Rombach von der CDU, von den tödlichen Unfällen an das Parlament weitergibt und damit die Gefahr für "Leben und persönliche Unversehrtheit" zum Hauptargument gegen eine Öffnung des Betretungsrechts wird und sogar zum wichtigen Grund gemäß Bundeswaldgesetz, das Betretungsrecht einzuschränken.

Da hilft es nicht, einfach ingnorieren und weiter im Wald fahren. Denn nur, weil zuviele genausolche Dinge zuviel ignorieren, handeln die Abgeordenten und Minister nach diesem Muster!


----------



## Deleted 285755 (20. Oktober 2014)

Denke der Spruch "nach der Wahl ist vor der Wahl" bringt es auf den Punkt und als Politiker muss ich immer meine Wählerschaft im Auge behalten. Und jeder der neben dem MTB ab und an mal auf dem Rennrad sitzt, bekommt relativ schnell ein Gefühl dafür "eingehupt", woraus diese Wählerschaft en gros besteht. 



> Hast du kein Rechtsempfinden? Stört es dich nicht, von Politikern so verarscht zu werden?


Doch, hab ich...aber bist Du dir sicher, dass Du und Ich anders handeln würden, wenn wir auf der anderen Seite stehen würden? Denke wenn Du im politischen Lager überleben willst, wirst Du Dich wohl oder übel dem "Verarschen" anschließen müssen, denn das Volk will die Wahrheit einfach nicht hören und sie interessiert sie auch nicht. Einschaltquoten im TV bringen diesbezüglich ein eindeutiges Bild, was das Volk hören, respektive sehen möchte.


----------



## MO_Thor (20. Oktober 2014)

Zum Thema Desinteresse/mangelnde Kompetenz seitens der Politik fiel mir doch wieder folgender Beitrag vom News-Artikel ein:


shape schrieb:


> Hab haute im Radio (glaube es war einer der Wirtschaftswaisen...) gehört (Wer nicht von Vorgestern ist erkennt es in vielen Bereichen des tgl. Wirtschaftens und Lebens), dass in Deutschland Reformstau an allen Ecken und Enden herrscht. Vor Allem eine strukturelle und organisatorische Verbesserung in der Wirtschaft sowie vielen Bereichen des sozialen Zusammenlebens ist dringlich geboten .... er meinte, er mache sich trotz der gegenwärtigen wirtschaftlichen Situation keine Sorge um die Zukunft der deutschen Wirtschaft, *sehr wohl aber mache er sich Sorgen um die zur Zeit defizitäre fachliche Kompetenz sowie die persönlichen Fähigkeiten der Damen und Herren im Berliner Bundestag*.... Dass sich dieser Zustand der Bundespolitiker ebenso auf die Landespolitiker übertragen lässt, sollte nun einmal mehr offen sichtlich sein.... Da aber im Moment viele personellen Ressourcen in Sachen Asyl, Energiewende, Bafög und Jägergesetz gebunden sind, verwundert mich das nicht annehmen von zusätzlichen Gesetzesnovellen (ist ja immer auch mit Arbeit verbunden) nicht wirklich....  Outsourcing von Gesetzgebung gibt's dann doch nur im Verteidigungs- und Energieministerium


Die meisten hocken doch nur da, weils ging. Weil man sie dahin gewählt hat. Interesse an Politik? 
Ich glaube, die meisten Idealisten sind entweder nach 3, maximalst 5 Jahren abgebrannt und schmeißen hin oder sind zu kleinen, grauen Stimmvieh verkommen. Wer Ahnung hat, ist suspekt. 
@*Uf_Ellefelle*: Das Augenverschließen vor Wahrheiten und Fakten fängt nicht erst beim Volk an - da machen viele Politiker sich bestens drin "Das Internet ist Neuland für uns alle"
Mehr muss ich dazu wohl nicht sagen, oder?


----------



## Stopelhopser (20. Oktober 2014)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber,denn im (Süd)Westen nix neues.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/land-lehnt-radler-petition-zur-zwei-meter-regel-ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2014)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber,denn im (Süd)Westen nix neues.
> 
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/land-lehnt-radler-petition-zur-zwei-meter-regel-ab


...nun schon häufiger im Forum verlinkt, und mal wieder traut sich kaum einer zu kommentieren oder einen Leserbrief zu schreiben - kein Wunder der Landtag meint uns mit vorgeschobenen Begründungen abspeisen zu können!


----------



## waldwegflitzer (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube, daß das Totschlagargument ".... Anschlag auf Leib und Leben" (sinngemäß) einfach viel mehr Eindruck schindet und keiner Begründung bedarf, denn bei so einer Tragweite (Lebensgefahr) kommt ja niemand auf die Idee diese Aussage belegen zu lassen und zu hinterfragen. Dies erfolgt immer erst in einem zweiten Schritt nach dem Ersteindruck, den eine Aussage hinterlässt. Die Differenzierung, die geht dann schnell unter, das sind einfach keine Schlagworte und die Medien wollen einfache Botschaften überbringen.

Da steckt ein psychologisches Spiel dahinter, das die Politiker sehr gut spielen können, sonst wären sie entweder erfolglos und / oder würden etwas anderes Arbeiten.

Als ehrlicher und unrechtsempfindlicher Mensch kann man da nur die Medien meiden (alle) und sich als Einsiedler zurück ziehen oder einfach hinnehmen, das das politisch-mediale System so funktioniert.

So müsste man eigentlich im Landtag bei der Verkündung dieser Entscheidung von Frau Böhlein mit Megaphon schreiend diese Frau der Lüge bezichtigen. Was dann passiert ist klar: Verweis, Anzeige wergen Störung etc...

Traurig....


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> (...) Doch, hab ich...aber bist Du dir sicher, dass Du und Ich anders handeln würden, wenn wir auf der anderen Seite stehen würden? Denke wenn Du im politischen Lager überleben willst, wirst Du Dich wohl oder übel dem "Verarschen" anschließen müssen, denn das Volk will die Wahrheit einfach nicht hören und sie interessiert sie auch nicht. Einschaltquoten im TV bringen diesbezüglich ein eindeutiges Bild, was das Volk hören, respektive sehen möchte.



Da hast Du wohl leider nicht ganz unrecht. 

Wenn sich aber trotz dieser Zustände und der daraus resultierenden Politikverdrossenheit hier ein paar Leute gegen ein empfundenes und faktisches Unrecht engagieren und das obwohl sie davon persönlich gar nicht sooo sehr betroffen sind und sich in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten damit auch irgendwie arrangiert haben, dann muss das wohl an Idealismus gepaart mit Naivität liegen. 
*Mann, bin ich froh, dass es solche Leute noch gibt!*   


Was ich aber wirklich nicht verstehe, ist, warum sich die Radsport-Verbände nicht viel deutlicher in die Diskussion eingemischt und ihre Kontakte zur Politik genutzt haben, denn deren (Jugend-)Trainer stehen beim Training (mit Schutzbefohlenen) regelmäßig mit einem Beim im juritischen Graubereich (wenn nicht Knast). Aber da man als Sport-Verband und -Verein u.a. Geld von der Regierung bekommt, hält man sich vielleicht auch mal zurück.

Was ich auch nicht verstehe, ist, warum sich der Tourismus nicht viel deutlicher in die Diskussion eingemischt und ihre Kontakte zur Politik genutzt haben, um fortan unbeschränkt von der 2-Meter-Regel für das Trail-Paradies BaWü zu werben, statt so einen Image-Schaden zu riskieren. Aber da man als Tourismus-Verband und -Verein u.a. Geld von der Regierung bekommt, hält man sich vielleicht auch mal zurück.


Falls Du jetzt immer noch die Frage hast, warum man sich eigentlich gegen die 2-Meter-Regel engagiert und nicht einfach nur fährt, kann ich Dir den Artikel hier empfehlen: Wir werden immer mal wieder gefragt, was eigentlich der Aufstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel soll.

Happy Trails!


----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2014)

...nun wissen wir, es wurde zumindest nicht geprüft was einer sagte und auf Basis dessen die Petition abgelehnt. Nur was tun in so einem Fall? Welches demokratische Mittel kann angewandt werden, wenn offenkundig gelogen wird oder auf Grund falscher Aussagen abgestimmt?

Unser MP verschanzt sich hinsichtlich S21 auch hinter einer Volksabstimmung die auf Basis einer falschen Information stattgefunden hat oder zumindest auf Basis unvollständiger Informationen. Als rechtlich bindend wird sie allemal betrachtet. Klar, man kann immer nur auf Grund der vorliegenden Informationen entscheiden. Bewusstes Filtern der Informationen oder Weglassen unliebsamer Informationen gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu.

Um sich in so einem Fall zu schützen, scheint die Schwelle für eine Klage vor dem Bundesverfasungsgericht wohl zu hoch zu sein?


----------



## TTT (20. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Welches demokratische Mittel kann angewandt werden, wenn offenkundig gelogen wird oder auf Grund falscher Aussagen abgestimmt?


Da sich der Ministerpräsident die letzten Tage noch einmal mit dieser Lüge zu Wort gemeldet hat, kann man ihn wohl öffentlich der Lüge bezichtigen und mal getrost abwarten, was da kommt.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (20. Oktober 2014)

> Wenn sich aber trotz dieser Zustände und der daraus resultierenden Politikverdrossenheit hier ein paar Leute gegen ein empfundenes und faktisches Unrecht engagieren und das obwohl sie davon persönlich gar nicht sooo sehr betroffen sind und sich in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten damit auch irgendwie arrangiert haben, dann muss das wohl an Idealismus gepaart mit Naivität liegen.


Leider kommt mir bei Vielen (nicht bei Allen) der "Idealismus" wie ein Generalangriff gegen Grün vor und die Sache an Sich scheint eher sekundärer Natur zu sein. Der schwarze Filz lässt grüßen.


----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Leider kommt mir bei Vielen (nicht bei Allen) der "Idealismus" wie ein Generalangriff gegen Grün vor und die Sache an Sich scheint eher sekundärer Natur zu sein. Der schwarze Filz lässt grüßen.


...lass Dir versichert sein, im Gegensatz zu vielen Kommenatatoren hier im IBC und auf Facebook, wissen diejenigen die aktiv die Petition begleitet haben sehr wohl, das weder das Gesetz ansich, eine grüne Angelegenheit war, noch der Widerstand gegen eine Änderung.

Man konnte wirklich keinen Abgeordneten jedweder Partei dazu bewegen, Rückgrad zu beweisen und sich gegen den politischen Mainstream zu positionieren. Die wenige, die das in der Vergangenheit getan haben, sind mittlerweile sehr kleinlaut geworden. Und auch die Kritiker am Waldgesetz selbst, sind heute nicht mehr zu Stellungnahmen zu bewegen. Spontan hatte eine grüne Ministerin große Sympatien für "uns" gehegt, wurde dann aber offenbar auch zurückgepfiffen.

Grünen-Bashing findet zwar im Internet allgemein großen Anklang, wird aber nicht von den "Idealisten" unterstützt!


----------



## Stopelhopser (21. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Unser MP verschanzt sich hinsichtlich S21 auch hinter einer Volksabstimmung die auf Basis einer falschen Information stattgefunden hat oder zumindest auf Basis unvollständiger Informationen. Als rechtlich bindend wird sie allemal betrachtet. Klar, man kann immer nur auf Grund der vorliegenden Informationen entscheiden. Bewusstes Filtern der Informationen oder Weglassen unliebsamer Informationen gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu.


 
Verstärkend als Argument für diese Aussage kann man auch das Zustandekommen des "Naturparkes Nordschwarzwald" betrachten. Den irgendwie auch keiner wollte, außer unserem MP und Anhang.


----------



## Athabaske (21. Oktober 2014)

Nationalpark, wohlgemerkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-rs (21. Oktober 2014)

Mal eine Überlegung. Wie viele kombinierte Ras/Fußwege sind unter 2m. Mit der gleichen Argumentation könnte man jetzt für eine Aufhebung der Benutzungspflicht  plädiwren. Viele schnellere Radler würden das gerne sehen, wenn es hier mehr Fusswege + Radfahrer frei geben würde


----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. Oktober 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Mal eine Überlegung. Wie viele kombinierte Ras/Fußwege sind unter 2m. Mit der gleichen Argumentation könnte man jetzt für eine Aufhebung der Benutzungspflicht  plädiwren. Viele schnellere Radler würden das gerne sehen, wenn es hier mehr Fusswege + Radfahrer frei geben würde


Das wird in der Praxis auch erfolgreich bspw. vom ADFC - oft per Gericht - durchgesetzt (Beispiel aus Gießen).


----------



## BejayMTB (21. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich eigentlich mal jemand überlegt, Mario Barth mit seiner Steuerverschwendungssendung ins Boot zu holen? Ich mein, die geplanten 6 Mio. für unnötige Beschilderung, etc. sind doch mal ein Wort.


----------



## MO_Thor (22. Oktober 2014)

Mario Barth!???!!?
Einen unglaubwürdigeren Stammelkasper als den gibt es wohl kaum. Klar doch - hol ihn her, ich wollte schon immer, dass die 2m-Initiative als Lachnummer untergeht


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2014)

Interessanter Kommentar zu unseren Gunsten aus der Schwäbischen Zeitung:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...46105.193326687455649/636992869755693/?type=1

Bitte gerne liken, kommentieren und teilen!

Wobei es mich freuen würde, wenn sich die Zeitungen nicht nur mit dem "gesunder Menschenverstand-statt-Regelwut"-Aspekt beschäftigen würden, sondern auch mit den folgenden Themen:
- politische Kultur, in der man den Dialog erst einen Tag vor der Landtagsentscheidung zulässt
- politische Kultur, in der man auf die Argumente der Bürger nicht eingeht
- politische Kultur, in der ein Ministerpräsident entgegen besseren Wissens mit falschen Aussagen über "tödliche Unfälle" kurz vor der Landtagsentscheidung Stimmung macht und damit nicht zuletzt auch die Angst vor Bikern schürt, gleichzeitig aber angebliche Konflikte im Wald als Begründung für die Entscheidung verwendet
- politische Kultur, in der man sehr großzügig mit EU-Fördergeldern umgeht, ohne das eigentliche Problem und den eigentlichen Bedarf von einheimischen Radfahrern UND dem Bike-Tourismus überhaupt verstanden zu haben. Da sollen Experten beauftragt, Gutachten erstellt und Schilder aufgestellt werden und niemand scheint sich dafür zu interessieren, ob und wem das was bringt.


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Oktober 2014)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Mario Barth!???!!?
> Einen unglaubwürdigeren Stammelkasper als den gibt es wohl kaum. Klar doch - hol ihn her, ich wollte schon immer, dass die 2m-Initiative als Lachnummer untergeht



Ob man ihn persönlich mag oder nicht, die Sendung bringt Missstände und Steuerverschwendung ans Licht und vielleicht ist es schwieriger 6 verschwendete Millionen zu rechtfertigen, wenn es von einem großen Publikum wahrgenommen wird anstatt nur von uns wenigen aktiv Interessierten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Ob man ihn persönlich mag oder nicht, die Sendung bringt Missstände und Steuerverschwendung ans Licht und vielleicht ist es schwieriger 6 verschwendete Millionen zu rechtfertigen, wenn es von einem großen Publikum wahrgenommen wird anstatt nur von uns wenigen aktiv Interessierten.




So was ist immer eine Gratwanderung, aber nur durch öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit können wir auch Druck auf die Politik ausüben.
Wenn das Handbuch in's Lächerliche gezogen wird, soll das nicht zu unserem Schaden sein.


----------



## Muckymu (22. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mit dem Bild würde ich beim selben Forstamt vorsprechen und nachfragen...


*Wenn man eine Forst-BW Jacke anhat, dann sind solche kleineren Rindenschäden am Baum unkritisch:*
(klein = jeweils ca. 20x10cm entrindet)








			
				Forst-BW schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Radfahrer,
> herzlichen Dank für Ihre Email mit beigefügtem Bild. Hinsichtlich der Eiche, für die Sie vor einiger Zeit keine Genehmigung zur Auslage eines Baumcache bekommen haben, ist Ihr Unmut nachvollziehbar. Die Nichtgenehmigung eines persönlichen Antrages für die Nutzung einer kleinerer Gruppe nun mit den Holzerntemaßnahmen zu verknüpfen, ist sachlich aber nicht gerechtfertigt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Ihnen dies auch so bewusst ist und dem o.g. Vorgang geschuldet ist.
> Bei Holzerntemaßnahme mit Maschinen unterschiedlicher Größe können durch das Schleifen von Holz (nach Fällung durch Forstwirte) oder durch das Ausfahren von Maschinen auf die Wege Schäden entstehen. Auf Grundlage des vorbeugenden Bodenschutzes werden daher die Rückegassen (Fahrlinien in den Wäldern ohne Befestigung) nur alle 40 m und zwar verfahrensunabhängig angelegt.
> Im Falle der Eiche  mündet gerade eine solche schon ältere Befahrungslinie auf den Weg. Eine Verlegung der Befahrungslinie würde zu erheblich größeren und zusätzlich neuen Bodenverdichtungen führen, die in unsere Gesamtkonzeption und auch bodenökologisch nicht tragbar sind. *Sie können aber davon ausgehen, dass diese von Ihnen beanstandeten kleineren Rindenschäden an der Eiche zu keinem großen Schaden am Baum führen.*
> Holzerntemaßnahme erwecken bei Waldbesuchern den Eindruck einer Veränderung. Dies ist so, ist aber positiv zu werten. Denn der Wald wird entwickelt zu einem kräftigen, wüchsigen und vielfältigen Mischwald. In der „laufenden Baustelle“, besonders bei feuchter Witterung und hier auf Wegen ist mit relativ viel Bodenmaterial auf den Wegen zu rechnen. Dies kommt auch daher, dass auf den Maschinen Bänder zum Bodenschutz vorgeschrieben werden. Durch diese Bänder wird aber mehr Bodenmaterial mit auf den Fahrweg gebracht. Nach Ende der Maßnahmen werden die im Grundsatz zur Walderschließung und Bewirtschaftung gebauten Fahrwege wieder gerichtet, so dass diese ohne Einschränkungen wieder zu Änderungen genutzt werden können. Das von Ihnen „wie auf einem Schlachtfeld“ bezeichnete Gebiet ist daher noch eine laufende Baustelle und als solche auch einzustufen.



natürlich konnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten:


			
				mir per Mail schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Forst-BW,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre ausführliche Antwort.
> Die Verknüpfung zwischen Holzernte und Geocachen ergibt sich dadurch, dass Ihr Mitarbeiter den Schutz der Bäume als Argument angeführt hat.
> ...


----------



## Deleted 285755 (22. Oktober 2014)

> So was ist immer eine Gratwanderung, aber nur durch öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit können wir auch Druck auf die Politik ausüben.


Themen wie und wo wir mit dem radl fahren können, ist der Politik total Banane....und das auch zu Recht, denn es gibt wahrlich größere Probleme im Land und vor allem auf der Welt...darüber Hinaus fände ich es gerade aktuell.....egal ob von Bund, Land oder Kommune....ziemlich pietätlos, wenn man sich damit ernsthaft beschäftigen würde, ob ich nun u2m wege oder ü2m mit dem fahrrad befahren darf, während in anderen Teilen der Erde Menschen vergewaltigt, getötet, verfolgt oder sonst irgendwelchen Schicksalen ausgesetzt sind. Also nicht falsch verstehen....ich finde es nicht verklehrt, dass wir darüber diskutieren und viele eine Ungerechtigkeit darin sehen, aber man sollte schon den Blick fürs Wesentliche dabei nicht verlieren.


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Oktober 2014)

Es werden immer irgendwo auf der Welt Menschen schlechter behandelt werden als wir hier. Das ist aber kein Grund sich auf den Rücken zu rollen und zu warten bis es einem genauso mies geht.


----------



## Muckymu (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Themen wie und wo wir mit dem radl fahren können, ist der Politik total Banane....und das auch zu Recht, denn es gibt wahrlich größere Probleme im Land und vor allem auf der Welt...darüber Hinaus fände ich es gerade aktuell.....egal ob von Bund, Land oder Kommune....ziemlich pietätlos, wenn man sich damit ernsthaft beschäftigen würde, ob ich nun u2m wege oder ü2m mit dem fahrrad befahren darf, während in anderen Teilen der Erde Menschen vergewaltigt, getötet, verfolgt oder sonst irgendwelchen Schicksalen ausgesetzt sind. Also nicht falsch verstehen....ich finde es nicht verklehrt, dass wir darüber diskutieren und viele eine Ungerechtigkeit darin sehen, aber man sollte schon den Blick fürs Wesentliche dabei nicht verlieren.



Sei mir nicht böse:
Wenn wir jetzt die Probleme in der Reihenfolge ihrer Gewichtung abbarbeiten, dann geht garnichts mehr voran.
Natürlich gibt es viel wichtigere Dinge - aber es gibt auch andere die sich dort engagieren.
Ich muss mit meinen Radthemen nicht warten bis ein Ebola Impfstoff gefunden ist.

Viel verwerflicher finde ich, wie die Politiker gegen dieses banale Thema kämpfen.
Wie sperrig mus es es sein, wenn es um mehr geht als dass Frau Kretschmann ungestört wandern kann?


----------



## Jaerrit (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> ...während in anderen Teilen der Erde...



Genau das ist die richtige Einstellung,was kümmern uns unsere eigenen Probleme, wenn andere größere Probleme haben. Natürlich ist es nicht schön was auf der Welt passiert, gar keine Frage. Man kann aber eben dies genau immer vorschieben wenn es um die Probleme vor der eigenen Haustüre geht. Am besten man engagiert sich überhaupt nicht und ärgert sich einfach nur, liest die Bild und erzählt überall rum wieviel Leid es auf der Welt gibt... Leider ist es in der Tat so, aber irgendwo muss Engagement nun mal anfangen, und da ist es erstmal einfacher sich lokal zu engagieren, und das ist besser als überhaupt nichts zu tun. 

Meine kleine Tochter wird mich zunächst fragen wieso weshalb sie nicht im Wald radfahren darf, das ist schon schwer genug zu erklären, wenn ich damit durch bin kann ich mir überlegen wie ich ihr die anderen Missstände auf der Welt erkläre. 

Gruß
Järrit


----------



## TTT (22. Oktober 2014)

Habe grad mitbekommen, dass die Bürgerfragestunde von Kretschmann in Bad Urach abgesagt ist, weil der Ministerpräsident krank ist. Nich dass einer vergeblich hin geht.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Meine kleine Tochter wird mich zunächst fragen wieso weshalb sie nicht im Wald radfahren darf, das ist schon schwer genug zu erklären, wenn ich damit durch bin kann ich mir überlegen wie ich ihr die anderen Missstände auf der Welt erkläre.



Das Argument scheint mir hier auch äusserst beliebt zu sein und wirkt immer etwas stark vorgeschoben. Erzieh Dein Kind einfach ein wenig in Richtung Eigenverantwortlichkeit, so dass es mit seinem Verhalten nicht die moralischen Rechte anderer verletzt und schon ist viel gewonnen. Gesetze sind größtenteils wichtig und auch nicht zu vernachlässigen, aber man solllte schlussendlich schon auch immer die eigene Birne bemühen. Und wenn Dein Kind mit Dir im Wald radfahren will, dann gehe mit Deinem Kind in den Wald radfahren....da musst Du nicht vorher das BGB & Co. aufschlagen, ob es dort eine eventuelle Einschränkung für euer Vorhaben gibt.


----------



## Jaerrit (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Das Argument scheint mir hier auch äusserst beliebt zu sein und wirkt immer etwas stark vorgeschoben. Erzieh Dein Kind einfach ein wenig in Richtung Eigenverantwortlichkeit, so dass es mit seinem Verhalten nicht die moralischen Rechte anderer verletzt und schon ist viel gewonnen. Gesetze sind größtenteils wichtig und auch nicht zu vernachlässigen, aber man solllte schlussendlich schon auch immer die eigene Birne bemühen. Und wenn Dein Kind mit Dir im Wald radfahren will, dann gehe mit Deinem Kind in den Wald radfahren....da musst Du nicht vorher das BGB & Co. aufschlagen, ob es dort eine eventuelle Einschränkung für euer Vorhaben gibt.



Und Du hast das bei genau wievielen Kindern schon angewandt? Eigenverantwortlichkeit schön und gut, aber zunächst sollte ein Kind lernen, dass Regeln dafür da sind um sich daran zu halten. Damit hat man als Eltern schon mal genug zu tun, wenn das klappt kann man seinem Kind beibringen, dass gewisse Regeln auch immer einer Abwägung und Prüfung auf Sinnhaftigkeit bedürfen bevor man sich für oder gegen einen Regelverstoß entscheidet. Es ist immer einfach gewisse Dinge für sich selber zu entscheiden, Kindererziehung ist jedoch eine ganz andere Baustelle.
Deine Einstellung kann man haben, muss man aber nicht. Ob Dir das Argument mit der Kindererziehung äusserst beliebt und stark vorgeschoben vorkommt ist mir übrigens ziemlich Wurst, und das BGB brauch ich auch nicht aufschlagen, da ich ja von der Regel weiß.


----------



## Muckymu (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Das Argument scheint mir hier auch äusserst beliebt zu sein und wirkt immer etwas stark vorgeschoben.


Es gibt keinen härteren und gerechteren Richter als ein unverdorbenes Kind.
Was du in letzter Zeit stark vorschiebst ist, aufzuhören die Grünen zu kritisieren, aufzuhören irgendwas zu kritisieren...
Bist du ein Troll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 285755 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Was du in letzter Zeit stark vorschiebst ist, aufzuhören die Grünen zu kritisieren, aufzuhören irgendwas zu kritisieren...
> Bist du ein Troll?


Ich diskutiere über eine Sache und gebe meine Meinung dazu ab....Nicht mehr und nicht weniger....Und was die Sache an Sich angeht, so gehe ich zu 100% konform mit der Meinung der Meisten hier und finde die u2m Regel absolut schwachsinnig und kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum sie überhaupt exisitert...Dennoch bin ich auch der Meinung...und das Nach wie vor...das man sie einfach mißachten sollte und fertig. Ungeachtet dessen, was irgendein Gesetzgeber dazu schreibt...Und trotz das ich meine Meinung habe, kann ich auch solche, wie die z.B. von Jaerrit zuvor erbrachten sehr gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Muckymu (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere über eine Sache und gebe meine Meinung dazu ab....Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.....


Gut, dass das dann geklärt ist.
Dann können wir wieder gemäß dem Titel "Änderung des Betretungsrechtes" weitermachen und bei Bedarf einen neuen Threat "keine Änderung des Betretungsrechtes solange in Timbuktu der Dorfschamane krank ist" eröffnen.


----------



## dinamo79 (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Themen wie und wo wir mit dem radl fahren können, ist der Politik total Banane....und das auch zu Recht, *denn es gibt wahrlich größere Probleme im Land und vor allem auf der Welt*...darüber Hinaus fände ich es gerade aktuell.....*egal ob von Bund, Land oder Kommune*....ziemlich pietätlos, wenn man sich damit ernsthaft beschäftigen würde, ob ich nun u2m wege oder ü2m mit dem fahrrad befahren darf, während in anderen Teilen der Erde Menschen vergewaltigt, getötet, verfolgt oder sonst irgendwelchen Schicksalen ausgesetzt sind. Also nicht falsch verstehen....ich finde es nicht verklehrt, dass wir darüber diskutieren und viele eine Ungerechtigkeit darin sehen, aber man sollte schon den Blick fürs Wesentliche dabei nicht verlieren.


 
Deiner Logik zufolge können wir dann Kommunen, Gemeinden und gar Bundesländer abschaffen, da sich alle um das grosse Ganze auf der Welt kümmern sollten und nicht um lokale Probleme!

Im Ernst, genau dafür gibt es doch die kommunalen, regionalen, landesweiten und bundesweiten Ebenen. Die "Grossen" kümmern sich um die grossen Probleme, die "Kleinen" sollen sich denen vor Ort widmen!


----------



## MissQuax (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Themen wie und wo wir mit dem radl fahren können, ist der Politik total Banane....und das auch zu Recht, denn es gibt wahrlich größere Probleme im Land und vor allem auf der Welt...darüber Hinaus fände ich es gerade aktuell.....egal ob von Bund, Land oder Kommune....ziemlich pietätlos, wenn man sich damit ernsthaft beschäftigen würde, ob ich nun u2m wege oder ü2m mit dem fahrrad befahren darf, während in anderen Teilen der Erde Menschen vergewaltigt, getötet, verfolgt oder sonst irgendwelchen Schicksalen ausgesetzt sind. Also nicht falsch verstehen....ich finde es nicht verklehrt, dass wir darüber diskutieren und viele eine Ungerechtigkeit darin sehen, aber man sollte schon den Blick fürs Wesentliche dabei nicht verlieren.




Meinst du tatsächlich, daß es den gequälten Menschen in anderen Ländern auch nur einen Deut besser geht, wenn wir uns hierzulande Ungerechtigkeiten gefallen lassen?

Oder daß unsere Politiker auch nur einen Finger mehr für diese Menschen krumm machen, wenn sie von uns nicht mit unseren "banalen Anliegen" belämmert werden?



Aber wenn man die 2-Meter-Regel abschaffen würde, würde das Land BW ja vielleicht die 6 Mio. Fördergelder, die für "den Ausbau von Radwegen zu Singletrails" (diese hirnrissige Aussage war tatsächlich mal in der Presse zu lesen) vorgesehen sind, an Hilfs-/Menschenrechtsorganisationen spenden!


----------



## duc-748S (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere über eine Sache und gebe meine Meinung dazu ab....Nicht mehr und nicht weniger....Und was die Sache an Sich angeht, so gehe ich zu 100% konform mit der Meinung der Meisten hier und finde die u2m Regel absolut schwachsinnig und kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum sie überhaupt exisitert...Dennoch bin ich auch der Meinung...und das Nach wie vor...das man sie einfach mißachten sollte und fertig. Ungeachtet dessen, was irgendein Gesetzgeber dazu schreibt...Und trotz das ich meine Meinung habe, kann ich auch solche, wie die z.B. von Jaerrit zuvor erbrachten sehr gut nachvollziehen.



Einfach missachten schön und gut.
Aber was machst du wenn du verunfallst, Hilfe benötigst und die Kosten dafür anschließend übernehmen musst, weil du dort schließlich legaler Weise gar nicht hättest sein dürfen?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTT (22. Oktober 2014)

oder was machst Du, wenn dann die Mountainbike-Gegner wie in Österreich auf die Idee kommen, dieses Recht auch durchzusetzen, indem die Hilfscheriffs geschult werden, wie Mountainbiker dingfest gemacht werden können?
http://www.freie-jaeger.at/fileadmi...chutzorgane_im_praktischen_Einsatz_190514.pdf


----------



## Deleted 285755 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Deiner Logik zufolge können wir dann Kommunen, Gemeinden und gar Bundesländer abschaffen, da sich alle um das grosse Ganze auf der Welt kümmern sollten und nicht um lokale Probleme!


Meiner Logik zufolge denke ich einfach, dass es auch auf Länder- und sogar auf Kommunalebene weit wichtigere Probleme als das hier Diskutierte gibt und irgendwo muss die Politik Ihre Prioritäten legen...ob mir das persönlich immer gefällt und ob das am Tagesende immer meine Zustimmung findet, steht auf einem ganz anderen Stück Papier.



> Aber was machst du wenn du verunfallst, Hilfe benötigst und die Kosten dafür anschließend übernehmen musst, weil du dort schließlich legaler Weise gar nicht hättest sein dürfen?


Der Punkt ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf, lässt sich aber auch leicht umstellen.....Was, wenn es auf einem u2m Weg zu einem Unfall zwischen einem runterballernden DH`ler und einem Kind kommt und den Eltern durch die Rechtslage jedes Mittel versagt bleibt, gegen besagten DH-Junkie Klage zu erheben? Denn man muss sich schon irgendwie auch selbst eingestehen, dass je enger und verblockter der Trail, umso mehr Spass macht er, aber umso gefährlicher wird es auch....für einen selbst, aber eben auch für alle anderen.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Meinst du tatsächlich, daß es den gequälten Menschen in anderen Ländern auch nur einen Deut besser geht, wenn wir uns hierzulande Ungerechtigkeiten gefallen lassen?


Mitnichten, aber ich kann leider keinerlei Aussage über das Arbeitspensum eines Parlamentariers machen...aber im Zweifel halt ich dieses für ziemlich ausgereizt und denke, entgegen der landläufigen Stammtischmeinung, das diese nicht den ganzen Tag in der Hängematte rumgammeln....Ergo wird einfach für so manches Anliegen der Bürger einfach keine Zeit vorhanden sein.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (22. Oktober 2014)

> oder was machst Du, wenn dann die Mountainbike-Gegner wie in Österreich auf die Idee kommen, dieses Recht auch durchzusetzen, indem die Hilfscheriffs geschult werden, wie Mountainbiker dingfest gemacht werden können?


Das ist total Banane und ein weiterer Grund, nicht nur den Skiurlaub, sondern nun auch den Bikeurlaub nicht mehr in dortigen Gefilden zu verbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (22. Oktober 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Ob man ihn persönlich mag oder nicht, die Sendung bringt Missstände und Steuerverschwendung ans Licht und vielleicht ist es schwieriger 6 verschwendete Millionen zu rechtfertigen, wenn es von einem großen Publikum wahrgenommen wird anstatt nur von uns wenigen aktiv Interessierten.


Ohne besagte Sendung jemals gesehen zu haben - allein die Tatsache, dass sie einen prominenten Sendeplatz auf einem prominenten Sender hat, bringt mehr Öffentlichkeit als sich an einen der "seriösen" ÖR-Sender zu wenden. Die handeln die Sache in irgendeinem Kurzbeitrag ab und das wars. Ne Stunde RTL….ja, bringt wesentlich mehr als 3min bei extra3.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Meiner Logik zufolge denke ich einfach, dass es auch auf Länder- und sogar auf Kommunalebene weit wichtigere Probleme als das hier Diskutierte gibt und irgendwo muss die Politik Ihre Prioritäten legen...



Hallo Uf_Ellefelle,

genau so ist! Wenn die Politiker ihre Prioritäten richtig auf dem Schirm hätten, hätten sie gar nicht so viel Zeit mit dem Thema verbracht, hätten sich nicht so viel Mühe mit Ablehnungen, Ausreden, Handbüchern und Fördergeldern machen müssen. Denn von uns aus hätte der ganze Prozeß um die Petition wirklich nicht so lange dauern müssen. Es hätte vollkommen ausgereicht, nach Beurteilung der vorgebrachten Argumente (aber eben auch unter Berücksichtigung der vorgebrachten Argumente!) über die Sache zu entscheiden. Das hätte man früher machen können und ein bißchen Dialog hätte auch nicht geschadet und dann hätte man jede Menge Zeit und Politikverdrossenheit gespart.

Wenn man sich aber betrachtet, wie in diesem Fall vorgegangen wurde (Arrogang, Ignoranz, Unwissenheit, Lüge, Bürgerferne), muss man sich echte Sorgen um die von Dir genannten wirklich wichtigen Themen machen.

Noch was zu den Kindern: bei mir ist es die gleiche Motivation. Ich persönlich kann mich mit der Missachtung eines unsinnigen Verbots arrangieren, aber ich habe keine Lust, meinen Kindern zu erklären, dass wir uns die Regeln danach aussuchen, ob sie uns in den Kram passen oder nicht. Ich habe aber zudem auch keine Lust dazu, dass sie vor einem motzenden Hilfssheriff buckeln, nur weil er laut Gesetz im Recht ist.

Und ich möchte übrigens auch nicht, dass sich die Jugendtrainerin bei der Durchführung eines anspruchsvollen und begeisternden Trainings immer mit einem Bein im Gefängnis befindet.

EDIT: und noch was: ich würde gern legal als Biker Wegpflege betreiben dürfen! Echt!


----------



## mw.dd (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> ...
> Der Punkt ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf, lässt sich aber auch leicht umstellen.....Was, wenn es auf einem u2m Weg zu einem Unfall zwischen einem runterballernden DH`ler und einem Kind kommt und den Eltern durch die Rechtslage jedes Mittel versagt bleibt, gegen besagten DH-Junkie Klage zu erheben? Denn man muss sich schon irgendwie auch selbst eingestehen, dass je enger und verblockter der Trail, umso mehr Spass macht er, aber umso gefährlicher wird es auch....für einen selbst, aber eben auch für alle anderen.



Du gehst den (Nicht-)Argumenten der 2-Meter-Regel-Fans auf den Leim. Vielleicht liest Du nochmal, um was es bei der Petition eigentlich ging?


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Was, wenn es auf einem u2m Weg zu einem Unfall zwischen einem runterballernden DH`ler und einem Kind kommt und den Eltern durch die Rechtslage jedes Mittel versagt bleibt, gegen besagten DH-Junkie Klage zu erheben? Den man muss sich schon irgendwie auch selbst eingestehen, dass je enger und verblockter der Trail, umso mehr Spass macht er, aber umso gefährlicher wird es auch....für einen selbst, aber eben auch für alle anderen.



1) der DH-Junkie wird auf jeden Fall verknackt, egal ob er auf einem breiten oder schmalen Weg unterwegs war und egal ob der Weg in BaWü oder einem anderen Bundesland liegt. Das hat mit der Wegbreite und der Legalität seines Tuns wenig bis nichts zu tun.
2) Nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung als Spaziergänger mit Kindern und als Radfahrer, finden die wenigen gefährlichen Situationen ausnahmslos auf breiten Wegen statt, weil dort schneller gefahren, von beiden (!) Seiten weniger Rücksicht genommen wird und eine höhere Frequenz herrscht.

Die von Dir angesprochene "Gefährlichkeit" wurde auch von der Politik immer wieder als Grund für die 2-Meter-Regel genannt. Dafür gibt es aber keinerlei Belege, Statistiken oder sonst irgendwas worauf man eine so deutliche Einschränkung der Bewegungsfreiheit basieren könnte.

Aber mal angenommen, dass Mountainbiken wäre tatsächlich so gefährlich wie es behauptet wird, warum wird dann 1) die Einhaltung der Regel nicht schärfer kontrolliert und 2) warum gibt es dann nicht lauter Probleme mit Unfällen in den anderen Bundesländern?


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> (...) muss die Politik ihre Prioritäten legen (...)
> (...) DH-Junkie (...) gefährlicher (...)



Insgesamt musst Du Dir vielleicht noch überlegen, ob Du
- die 2-Meter-Regel zwar falsch findest, aber denkst, dass sich die Politik mit solchen Nebensächlichkeiten nicht beschäftigen sollte
- oder ob Du die 2-Meter-Regel eigentlich ganz gut findest, weil die Biker so gefährlich sind


----------



## Deleted 285755 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Noch was zu den Kindern: bei mir ist es die gleiche Motivation. Ich persönlich kann mich mit der Missachtung eines unsinnigen Verbots arrangieren, aber ich habe keine Lust, meinen Kindern zu erklären, dass wir uns die Regeln danach aussuchen, ob sie uns in den Kram passen oder nicht. Ich habe aber zudem auch keine Lust dazu, dass sie vor einem motzenden Hilfssheriff buckeln, nur weil er laut Gesetz im Recht ist.
> 
> Und ich möchte übrigens auch nicht, dass sich die Jugendtrainerin bei der Durchführung eines anspruchsvollen und begeisternden Trainings immer mit einem Bein im Gefängnis befindet.



In Sachen Hilfssherifgemotze gebe ich Dir zu 100% Recht und wahrscheinlich ist genau dies auch der Grund für meine vorherrschende Meinung, denn bis dato lief es eigentlich immer genau so ab, dass ich zum MTB griff, wenn ich mal wieder Ruhe von meinen Mitmenschen benötigte, da ich die meiste Zeit auf dem Rennrad verbringe und ich auch nur dort Probleme mit Selbigen bekam....das MTB-Fahren empfinde ich dagegen immer als absolut entspannend und konfrontationsarm....auch auf u2m Wegen und auch wenn sich dort Wanderer oder sonstige Mitbenutzer aufhielten. Aber wenn sich die Obrigkeit oder andere, sich in Ihrem Territorialdenken eingeschränkte Personen wiederfinden würden, dann würde ich auch anders darüber denken...aber wie gesagt, bis dato nichts als Ruhe im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 285755 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Insgesamt musst Du Dir vielleicht noch überlegen, ob Du
> - die 2-Meter-Regel zwar falsch findest, aber denkst, dass sich die Politik mit solchen Nebensächlichkeiten nicht beschäftigen sollte
> - oder ob Du die 2-Meter-Regel eigentlich ganz gut findest, weil die Biker so gefährlich sind


Eigentlich finde ich so ziemlich in allen Diskussionen ein Für und Wider....schon der Oggersheimer Koloss sagte:" Entscheidend ist was hinten rauskommt"


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich so ziemlich in allen Diskussionen ein Für und Wider....schon der Oggersheimer Koloss sagte:" Entscheidend ist was hinten rauskommt"



 Das geht mir auch öfters so, nur bei der 2-Meter-Regel sehe ich nur Nachteile weil sie nichts regelt und die Konflikte die sie vermeiden soll überhaupt erst schafft.

Es gab nur ein Argument für die 2-Meter-Regel, dass ich sogar ein klitzekleines bisschen verstehen konnte, dass aber nun wirklich nicht als Basis für eine gesetzliche Regelung taugt: ein SAV-Gauleiter (so heißen die wirklich) sagte mal sinngemäß: "Wir wissen schon, dass die Radler trotz der Regel auf den schmalen Wegen fahren, aber wenigstens tun sie es mit einem schlechten Gewissen."

Ansonsten freut es mich, dass auch Du kaum bis gar keine Konflikte im Wald erlebst. Soweit ich weiß, ist das stark abhängig davon, in welcher Gegend man fährt und zu welchen Uhrzeiten. Und natürlich hängt es auch immer davon ab, wie man in den Wald hineinruft.

Ich fahre früh oder spät, so viel wie möglich auf schmalen Wegen (weniger Verkehr) und meide Parkplätze weiträumig.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Ich fahre früh oder spät, so viel wie möglich auf schmalen Wegen (weniger Verkehr) und meide Parkplätze weiträumig.



Wenn man derartige Einschränkungen machen muss, sieht man den Fall natürlich mit anderen Augen....Das ich irgendwelche Ausweichrouten oder mich an irgendwelche Zeiten halten muss, nur um etwiagen Konflikten aus dem Weg zu gehen, ist mir hier gänzlich unbekannt. Das Weiteren muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass die meisten MTB`ler sich eh lieber auf dem Fahrradweg aufhalten und schon allein des Schmutzes wegen, jeglichen Waldwegkontakt vermeiden...also ich treffe oftmals keinen Einzigen unterwegs...ergo warum irgendwelche schlafenden Huinde wecken, wenn doch schlusendlich niemand einen Vorteil davon hat. Aber wie gesagt, hatte bisher in Sachen Konfliktpotential auch keinen Grund zur Klage und hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass es anderen nicht anders geht.


----------



## Athabaske (22. Oktober 2014)

Genau darauf bauen die Politiker seit 19 Jahren, dass sich keiner um ihren Unsinn schert. Dazu haben sie selbst uns schon aufgefordert. Deswegen können sie es sich erlauben zu lügen, zu täuschen und uns zu verarschen, weil die Mehrheit sowieso sagt, lieber das Genick einziehen, Kette rechts und was kümmert mich Gerechtigkeit und Demokratie...


----------



## Deleted 285755 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Deswegen können sie es sich erlauben zu lügen, zu täuschen und uns zu verarschen



wie der Rest der Gesellschaft halt auch.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> (…) ergo warum irgendwelche schlafenden Huinde wecken, wenn doch schlusendlich niemand einen Vorteil davon hat.



Na, jetzt hast Du aber sehr großzügig alle bisher hier vorgebrachten Gründe, warum manche eben doch Vorteile von einer Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel hätten, ausgeblendet, oder? 

Sei's drum. 

Ich fahre übrigens keine extra Ausweich-Routen, sondern meide einfach Parkplätze und die direkten Verbindungsstrecken zw. Parkplätzen und Ausflugszielen zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten. Das fällt mir recht leicht, weil solche Routen oftmals eh nicht so spannend sind und ich auf meinen Touren nicht ständig um andere Leute drumrum fahren möchte. Das nervt die und mich auch. 

Übrigens: auch die breiten Wege meide ich freiwillig. 


P.S.: Wo fährst denn Du, dass Du so gar keine Begegnungen bzw. Konflikte hast. Ich fahre im Großraum Stuttgart und kann mich über Konflikte auch nicht beklagen. Begegnungen gibt es trotz meiner Vermeidungs-Strategien reichlich, aber die sind zu mehr als 99% freundlich und friedlich (2 Fälle in 2 Jahren und selbst die waren harmlos).


----------



## Deleted 285755 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Na, jetzt hast Du aber sehr großzügig alle bisher hier vorgebrachten Gründe, warum manche eben doch Vorteile von einer Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel hätten, ausgeblendet, oder?


Dauergegenargumentieren macht müde 



> Wo fährst denn Du, dass Du so gar keine Begegnungen bzw. Konflikte hast. Ich fahre im Großraum Stuttgart und kann mich über Konflikte auch nicht beklagen. Begegnungen gibt es trotz meiner Vermeidungs-Strategien reichlich, aber die sind zu mehr als 99% freundlich und friedlich


Fahre hauptsächlich hier im Bottwartal (LK LB), erkunde aber seit diesem Jahr auch ab und an den Stuttgarter Raum...Ist aber Recht mühsam, ein geeignetes Terrain vorzufinden, wenn man sich nicht auskennt...aber oberhalb von Uhlbach im Bereich der Waldschenke fand ich ganz nett und Degerloch oben wars auch ganz interessant....und wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, könnt ich mir auch wahrlich vorstellen, dass dort Konfliktpotential entstehen könnte.


----------



## SofusCorn (22. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> ergo warum irgendwelche schlafenden Huinde wecken, wenn doch schlusendlich niemand einen Vorteil davon hat. Aber wie gesagt, hatte bisher in Sachen Konfliktpotential auch keinen Grund zur Klage und hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass es anderen nicht anders geht.



Stell dir vor in Deutschland wird jetzt plötzlich ein Gesetz erlassen wird, das Versammlungen von mehr als 3 Leuten verbietet. Aber keine Sau kontrolliert es. Die Polizei fährt sogar an Versammlungen vorbei und ignoriert diese. Und entsprechend hält sich auch keiner dran. Manchmal motzt irgendeiner. Aber richtige Konflikte sind eher Einzelfälle.
Ist das ein Zustand, den man dann einfach stillschweigend beibehalten sollte? Oder sollte man nicht etwas gegen das Gesetz tun? Wer weiß wie die Lage sonst in 5-10 Jahren aussieht. Wenn dann plötzlich Versammlungen strenger kontrolliert werden. Wenn Bürger ihre Mitbürger anschwärzen, wenn die sich "heimlich" doch versammeln?

reales Beispiel:
Ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit meinem Batterielicht am Fahrrad und den wenigen Reflektoren, obwohl ich schon häufig an ner Ampel neben einer Polizeistreife gehalten habe und ähnliches. Nur weil es immer gut geht, ist das aber kein Grund das alberne Dynamo-Pflicht-Gesetz bestehen zu lassen. Es ist also gut, dass sich Leute dagegen eingesetzt haben und sich in der Hinsicht etwas tut. Wer weiß, was mir sonst bei einem Unfall von den Versicherungen vorgeworfen wird?


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Dauergegenargumentieren macht müde



Mit guten Argumenten gehts eigentlich  und kneifen gilt nicht.




Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> ...könnt ich mir auch wahrlich vorstellen, dass dort Konfliktpotential entstehen könnte.



Tut's aber selbst dort nicht oder kaum.
Konflikte scheinen eher dort zu entstehen, wo viele Ausflügler aufeinandertreffen (hohe Erwartungshaltung "jetzt bin ich schon extra hergefahren, jetzt will ich auch Waldromantik pur" + viel Verkehr).


----------



## Deleted 285755 (23. Oktober 2014)

> Stell dir vor in Deutschland wird jetzt plötzlich ein Gesetz erlassen wird, das Versammlungen von mehr als 3 Leuten verbietet. Aber keine Sau kontrolliert es. Die Polizei fährt sogar an Versammlungen vorbei und ignoriert diese. Und entsprechend hält sich auch keiner dran. Manchmal motzt irgendeiner. Aber richtige Konflikte sind eher Einzelfälle.
> Ist das ein Zustand, den man dann einfach stillschweigend beibehalten sollte? Oder sollte man nicht etwas gegen das Gesetz tun? Wer weiß wie die Lage sonst in 5-10 Jahren aussieht. Wenn dann plötzlich Versammlungen strenger kontrolliert werden. Wenn Bürger ihre Mitbürger anschwärzen, wenn die sich "heimlich" doch versammeln?


Wenn sich die von Dir beschriebene Lage in 5-10 Jahren ändern sollte, kann man immer noch einschreiten....Ansonsten find ich das Prinzip "schwachsinnge Gesetze mißachten" hervorragend...Und genauso wenig, wie ich mich nicht an eine rote Ampel hinstelle, an der weder von rechts noch von links ein Auto auszumachen ist, werde ich mir von einem Gesetz vorschreiben lassen, das mir vorschreibt, wie breit ein Weg sein muss, damit ich ihn mit einem Fahrrad befahren darf. Da geht meine Meinung einfach nicht konform mit der, des Gesetzgebers und ich denke das muss sie auch nicht immer und überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 285755 (23. Oktober 2014)

> Konflikte scheinen eher dort zu entstehen, wo viele Ausflügler aufeinandertreffen (hohe Erwartungshaltung "jetzt bin ich schon extra hergefahren, jetzt will ich auch Waldromantik pur" + viel Verkehr).


Denke, Konflikte sind so alt wie die Menschheit selbst und genauso wie es Konflikte im Großen (z.B. Kriege) gibt, gibt es sie auch im Kleinen (z.B. Nachbarschaftsstreitereien oder 2m Regel)...Lösen lassen sie sich wahrscheinlich deshalb nie so richtig, weil der Mensch einfach ein dämlicher Sturkopf ist und nur seine eigenen Interessen im Kopf hat. Es gibt solche Konflikte übrigens auch im Bikepark, wo man eigentlich annehmen sollte, dass hier jeder das Selbe Ziel verfolgt...Dem ist aber auch dort nicht so, weil es auch dort immer einen Langsamen gibt, der einen Schnelleren behindert und andersherum...Also was nicht einmal Gleichgesinnte in den Griff bekommen...wie soll das dann unter Nicht-Gleichgesinnten funktionieren?


----------



## waldwegflitzer (23. Oktober 2014)

@Uf_Ellefelle: Jetzt stell Dir mal vor, jeder hält das eine oder andere Gesetz/Verordnung/Vorschrift für schwachsinnig und irgnoriert dies infolgedessen. Das bedeutet ein absolutes Chaos, wenn 80 Mio. Menschen plötzlich machen, was sie wollen. Eine Gesellschaft funktioniert nur mit Regeln. Dazu gehört auch das Anhalten vor roten Ampeln im Straßenverkehr - so oft ich mich auch selbst darüber ärgere, warum keine intelligente Steuerung anfahrende Fahrzeuge erkennt, und somit vor dem vollständigen Abbremsen, grün signalisiert wird.

Wer mit offenen Augen unterwegs ist, entdeckt ohnehin die Zeichen des zunehmenden "nicht an die Regeln" haltens überall: Vermüllung im öffentlichen Raum, Jeder wendet im Straßenverkehr wo es im gerade passt und alle anderen sollen warten, ähnlich auch die Blinkmüdigkeit. Aber auch das sich anderen Zumuten durch Handygeplärre ist ein Symptom.

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass Du jetzt dies besonders in Bezug auf die 2m-Regelung gemeint hast und verstehe das! 

Und einige Beiträge vorher hat @Hockdrik beschrieben, dass er besonders frequentierte Gebiete meide. Das mache ich auch so und im Raum Stuttgart sind das die Bärenseen Sonntags Nachmittags oder Feiertags und einige andere Brennpunkte. Einfach damit man seine Ruhe hat, einfach sich dem Trubel entziehen will...


----------



## Muckymu (23. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> ...wie soll das dann unter Nicht-Gleichgesinnten funktionieren?


... indem man Gesetze macht, die die Schwachen vor den Starken schützen.
Aber nicht, indem man Gesetze macht, weil man irgendwen schwächer oder stärker vermutet.
Nicht indem man Gesetze akzeptiert, die ihre Existienz mit Lügen belegen müssen.

Es änderte mein Leben in keinster Weisse, wenn die Kirche weiterhin annähme, die Sonne drehte sich um die Erde.
Aber es würde mich als zivilisiertes Wesen beschämen, wenn wir alle, wie die Rindviecher, das akzeptieren würden, weils halt schon immer so war.
Das Streben nach dem Besseren fängt schon in den ganz kleinen Dingen an.
Die Regel muss man als Radfahrer ignorieren und als Bürger bekämpfen.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (23. Oktober 2014)

> Jetzt stell Dir mal vor, jeder hält das eine oder andere Gesetz/Verordnung/Vorschrift für schwachsinnig und irgnoriert dies infolgedessen. Das bedeutet ein absolutes Chaos, wenn 80 Mio. Menschen plötzlich machen, was sie wollen. Eine Gesellschaft funktioniert nur mit Regeln. Dazu gehört auch das Anhalten vor roten Ampeln im Straßenverkehr - so oft ich mich auch selbst darüber ärgere, warum keine intelligente Steuerung anfahrende Fahrzeuge erkennt, und somit vor dem vollständigen Abbremsen, grün signalisiert wird.



Ein paar Beispiele aus einer anderen, sich selbst auch immer viel zu wichtig nehmenden Demokratie dieser Welt:

1.) Man darf in *Alabama *falsch herum in Einbahnstrassen fahren, wenn man vorne am Wagen eine Laterne anbringt.

2.) Kein verheirateter Mann darf in *Virginia* an einem Sonntag fliegen.

3.) Ein Gesetz des Staates *Kansas* verlangt, dass alle Fußgänger, welche nachts einen Highway überqueren, ein Schlußlicht tragen müssen.

4.) In *Denver/Colorado* ist es verboten, an Sonntagen schwarz lackierte Autos zu fahren.

5.) Wer in *Nevada* ein Kamel auf einem Highway ausreitet, verstößt gegen das Gesetz.

6.) Piloten ist es in *Arizona* verboten, während des Fluges zu gurgeln. 


usw...usw.....und nun stellen wir uns mal vor, Du würdest in diesem Staatenverbund leben und müsstest Dich an o.g. halten...Würde sich da in Dir wirklich kein Funke zur Zuwiderhandlung regen?


----------



## Deleted 285755 (23. Oktober 2014)

> Die Regel muss man als Radfahrer ignorieren und als Bürger bekämpfen.



Wenn der Kampf auch wenig Erfolg bringen wird, finde ich Deine Aussage zu 100% nachahmenswert und besser kann man es wohl auch nicht auf den Punkt bringen.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Die Regel muss man als Radfahrer ignorieren und als Bürger bekämpfen.





Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Wenn der Kampf auch wenig Erfolg bringen wird, finde ich Deine Aussage zu 100% nachahmenswert und besser kann man es wohl auch nicht auf den Punkt bringen.




Amen!


----------



## client (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass wir uns alle an Gesetze und Regeln halten, sind wir aber bitte einmal ehrlich zu uns selbst; niemand macht das immer und überall! Und manchmal ist das auch gut so oder sogar überlebenswichtig für ein Volk.
Also hört doch bitte auf zu heucheln.

Ich kann meinem kleinen Sohn schon klar erklären, was der Sinn von Gesetzen und Regeln ist und das es dennoch auch richtig und notwendig sein kann Regeln und Gesetze zu brechen.
Letztlich ist jede Norm und Regel (also auch ein Gesetz) nur ein zeitlich befristeter Hinweis auf die Denkmuster und Vorstellungen von Teilen einer Gesellschaft.
Kein Angestellter hätte heute 30 oder mehr Tage Urlaub, wenn nicht frühere Generationen bestehende Regeln bekämpft hätten; um nur ein einfaches Beispiel für Regelbrüche zu nennen.
Ein viel schlimmeres Bespiel ist der angedrohte Tod beim ungenehmigten Verlassen der DDR. All die, die diese Regel gebrochen haben sind die wirklichen Helden. Die ganzen Angepassten und Kuscher habe das Unrechtssystem viele Jahre am Leben gehalten.
Ich hätte auch diese Regel versucht zu brechen, wie ich auch mehrmals das Demoverbot gebrochen haben um gegen die Atomlobby zu kämpfen.

Bezogen auf die 2m Regel kann ich nur jedem raten zweigleisig zu verfahren: politisch die Auseinandersetzung suchen und dennoch aktiv auf Wegen zu biken, die schmaler als zwei Meter sind. Erst wenn dadurch vermehrt die Bestraften vor Gericht ziehen können, besteht eine reale Chance die sture und dummdreiste 2m Politik in BW zu verbieten. Hinterzimmergespräche mögen vielleicht dabei helfen, lösen werden solche Gespräche den Stillstand nimmer mehr.

Ich kann ein stures und unreflektiertes Einhalten von Regeln nicht akzeptieren und ich befinde mich dabei in guter und berühmter Gesellschaft.
*"Wenn Du was werden willst, dann akzeptiere die Regeln nicht!"*
Maria Mitchell (1818-1889)


----------



## TTT (23. Oktober 2014)

client schrieb:


> Kein Angestellter hätte heute 30 oder mehr Tage Urlaub, wenn nicht frühere Generationen bestehende Regeln bekämpft hätten; um nur ein einfaches Beispiel für Regelbrüche zu nennen.


Ein sehr treffliches Beispiel!
Die Regel wurde nicht gebrochen, sondern: Die Regel wurde bekämpft, ohne die Gesetze zu brechen!
Und damit begründest Du, dass man sich an ein Gesetz nicht halten muss und die Regel auch nicht zu bekämpfen braucht?


----------



## SofusCorn (24. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> usw...usw.....und nun stellen wir uns mal vor, Du würdest in diesem Staatenverbund leben und müsstest Dich an o.g. halten...Würde sich da in Dir wirklich kein Funke zur Zuwiderhandlung regen?



Ja, darum geht es doch bei der Bekämpfung der 2m-Regel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 285755 (24. Oktober 2014)

> Ja, darum geht es doch bei der Bekämpfung der 2m-Regel.



ich meinte mit Zuwiderhandlung eher das Ignorieren diverser Gesetze und das man sich nicht blind unterwerfen sollte...denn es ergibt einfach beispielsweise keinen Sinn, dass man an einer roten Ampel irgendwo im tiefsten Hinterland stehenbliebt und wartet bis es grün wird, wenn von allen Seiten keinerlei Gefahr droht...das Selbe gilt für die 2m Regel...wenns frei ist, lass es laufen und wenn Hindernisse aka Spaziergänger unterwegs sind, dann hat die gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme Vorfahrt. Und wenn jemand seine Freizeit damit verbingen möchte, dass derartige Handlungsweisen irgendwo niedergeschrieben gehören, dann darf er das auch gerne machen....Aber in erster Linie sollte eben auch in einem Rechtsstaat gelten, dass man immer noch seine eigene Birne bemüht und nicht strikt nach Vorgaben handelt.


----------



## MissQuax (24. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> ... dass man immer noch seine eigene Birne bemüht ...



Leider hapert es genau daran immer häufiger!

Die einen können es nicht und den anderen, die dazu fähig sind, wird es verleidet. Weil wenn du deinen gesunden Menschenverstand benutzt, danach handelst, aber damit geltende Gesetze verletzt, findet sich bei erster Gelegenheit ein geldgieriger Anwalt, der für einen geldgierigen Mandanten versucht Kapital draus zu schlagen oder ein Wichtigtuer (egal ob von Vater Staat oder selbst ernannt), der sich bei der Ahndung des Verstoßes profilieren kann/will.

Es lebe unsere "moderne" Gesellschaft und unser Recht(?)sstaat!


----------



## MucPaul (24. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> ich meinte mit Zuwiderhandlung eher das Ignorieren diverser Gesetze und das man sich nicht blind unterwerfen sollte...denn es ergibt einfach beispielsweise keinen Sinn, dass man an einer roten Ampel irgendwo im tiefsten Hinterland stehenbliebt und wartet bis es grün wird, wenn von allen Seiten keinerlei Gefahr droht...das Selbe gilt für die 2m Regel...wenns frei ist, lass es laufen und wenn Hindernisse aka Spaziergänger unterwegs sind, dann hat die gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme Vorfahrt. Und wenn jemand seine Freizeit damit verbingen möchte, dass derartige Handlungsweisen irgendwo niedergeschrieben gehören, dann darf er das auch gerne machen....Aber in erster Linie sollte eben auch in einem Rechtsstaat gelten, dass man immer noch seine eigene Birne bemüht und nicht strikt nach Vorgaben handelt.



Sehe ich genauso. Stichwort "Leben und leben lassen". Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. 
Und was ist ein Gesetz? Ein Fetzen Papier, das meist im Hinterzimmer oder in einer Nachtsitzung von korrupten Politikern abgenickt wurde, die intensiv von Lobbyisten betreut wurden. So ist das doch.
Die Wanderer und der Schwarzwaldverein können doch froh sein, daß sie im 19.Jhd geltende Gesetze gebrochen haben und quer durch den Privatwald der Herzöge und Fürsten Wege anlegen konnten. Das war vorher auch streng verboten. Und genau diese Vereine maßen sich heute an, über Radfahrer bestimmen zu dürfen. Wo doch immer mehr junge Wanderer auf moderne Mountainbikes umsteigen. 
Und komme mir da niemand mit dem Kretschmann der Grünen, die das Land regieren. Diese Truppe ist doch mittlerweile genauso systemkonform wie die alteingesessenen, etablierten Großkopferten. Fehlt nur noch, daß der Joschka Fischer einen lukrativen Vertrag mit RWE Nuclear bekommt...


----------



## Muckymu (24. Oktober 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch, daß der Joschka Fischer einen lukrativen Vertrag mit RWE Nuclear bekommt...





			
				möglicherweisse Joschka Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> "Leben und leben lassen". Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.



Merkt ihr nicht, wie ihr mit eurer Resignation genau den Blödsinn zulasst, gegen den ihr zwar wettert, aber gegen den ihr nichts tun wollt?


----------



## Deleted 285755 (24. Oktober 2014)

> Merkt ihr nicht, wie ihr mit eurer Resignation genau den Blödsinn zulasst, gegen den ihr zwar wettert, aber gegen den ihr nichts tun wollt?


Resignieren ( sich fügen) würden wir, wenn wir u2m Wege nicht benutzen würden....Es ist uns aber Jacke was der Gesetzgeber vorschreibt und wir fahren dort einfach weiter, weil wir nichts Verkehrtes darin sehen. Und ich für meinen Teil fühle mich dabei auch nicht schlecht oder habe Gewissensbisse oder ähnliches...ergo weit entfernt von einer Resignation. Wenn sich das Gesetz (irgendwann in ferner Zukunft) eventuell mal zu unseren Gunsten ändern sollte, würde das mein Verhalten null beeinflußen.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (24. Oktober 2014)

> Die einen können es nicht und den anderen, die dazu fähig sind, wird es verleidet. Weil wenn du deinen gesunden Menschenverstand benutzt, danach handelst, aber damit geltende Gesetze verletzt, findet sich bei erster Gelegenheit ein geldgieriger Anwalt, der für einen geldgierigen Mandanten versucht Kapital draus zu schlagen oder ein Wichtigtuer (egal ob von Vater Staat oder selbst ernannt), der sich bei der Ahndung des Verstoßes profilieren kann/will.



Finde Anwälte, Banker und andere Schmierlappen auch unnütz wie Kopfweh und Schmerzen im Rücken, aber leider müssen wir irgendwie auch mit diesem Pack leben. Und ich kann Dir nur zukünftig alles Glück dieser Erde wünschen, dass Du mit Ihnen so wenig wie möglich zu tun bekommst...Und wenn es bei Dir in Sachen u2m-Regelung mal zur Strafanzeige oder Ähnlichem kommen sollte und wahre Solidarität ja nicht beim eigenen Geldbeutel aufhört, müsste es ja ein Leichtes sein, die knapp 58.000 Petitions-Unterschreiberlinge zu einem Spendenfond für u2m-Regelungsgeschädigte zu bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (24. Oktober 2014)

client schrieb:


> ...
> Bezogen auf die 2m Regel kann ich nur jedem raten zweigleisig zu verfahren: politisch die Auseinandersetzung suchen und dennoch aktiv auf Wegen zu biken, die schmaler als zwei Meter sind. Erst wenn dadurch vermehrt die Bestraften vor Gericht ziehen können, besteht eine reale Chance die sture und dummdreiste 2m Politik in BW zu verbieten. Hinterzimmergespräche mögen vielleicht dabei helfen, lösen werden solche Gespräche den Stillstand nimmer mehr.



Was mir in Bezugnahme hierauf schon irgendwie die ganze Zeit im Kopf rumgeistert: Was wird passieren wenn sich jeden Montag tausende Biker zur Selbstanzeige bei Polizei und Ordnungsamt einfinden, weil sie am WE zuvor auf U2m-Wegen geradelt sind?


----------



## MissQuax (24. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> ...Und wenn es bei Dir in Sachen u2m-Regelung mal zur Strafanzeige oder Ähnlichem kommen sollte ...



Wird es nicht, da mein Freund und ich BaWü meiden, solange die sich dort keines Besseren besinnen. Wir fahren hier bei mir in Hessen, und in Urlauben dann eben in der Pfalz und anderen attraktiven, MTB-freundlich gesinnten Regionen.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (24. Oktober 2014)

> Wird es nicht, da mein Freund und ich BaWü meiden, solange die sich dort keines Besseren besinnen. Wir fahren hier bei mir in Hessen, und in Urlauben dann eben in der Pfalz und anderen attraktiven, MTB-freundlich gesinnten Regionen.



Kein Thema...bleibt mehr Platz für uns Outlaws


----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2014)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Wird es nicht, da mein Freund und ich BaWü meiden, solange die sich dort keines Besseren besinnen. Wir fahren hier bei mir in Hessen, und in Urlauben dann eben in der Pfalz und anderen attraktiven, MTB-freundlich gesinnten Regionen.


Das heißt aber gleichzeitig auch, daß Ihr die 'Entscheidung' von Kretsche, Bonde und Lobby äääh und Co. akzeptiert und euch dran haltet....


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Oktober 2014)

Die Begründung zur Ablehnung der 2-Meter-Petition unter der Lupe

In seiner Begründung zur Ablehnung der Petition gegen die 2-Meter-Regel geht der Petitionsausschuss u.a. auf die folgenden Aspekte ein.

In der rechtlichen Würdigung wird das Verbot mit einem Interessensausgleich begründet:
"Aufgrund des Gefährdungspotenzials ist die Regelung des Befahrens erforderlich. Die Regelung wurde im Hinblick auf die Beschränkung des Rechtes auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit, in Form der Freizeitbeschäftigung gegenüber dem Recht auf Leben und persönliche Unversehrtheit abgewogen und für angemessen beurteilt. Darin besteht der von den Petenten in Zweifel gezogene wichtige Grund i. S.des § 14 Abs. 2 Bundeswaldgesetz."

Hier wird also dem Radfahren im Wald auf schmalen Wegen ein grundsätzliches Gefährdungspotential unterstellt, welches ein pauschales Verbot rechtfertigen soll. Leider wird diese angebliche Gefährdung mit keinerlei Studien, Statistiken o.ä. untermauert, sondern lediglich als Behauptung in den Raum gestellt. 

Im Verlauf der Petition haben wir die Vorurteile mit Fakten und Studien entkräftet und auch das „Märchen von den tödlichen Unfällen“ konnten wir bereits vor einem Jahr widerlegen*. Dennoch hat zunächst Minister Bonde, dann MdL Karl Rombach und zuletzt Ministerpräsident Kretschmann dieses dazu benutzt, um gegen die Radfahrer Stimmung zu machen.

In der Begründung wird zudem darauf abgehoben, dass die baden-württembergische 2-Meter-Regel nicht einzigartig sei. So wird zum einen die Verwaltungsvorschrift (VwV) zur StVO bemüht. Dabei wird aber verkannt, dass die verkehrsrechtliche Regelbreite nur für benutzungspflichtige Radwege gilt (blaues Schild). Die typischen Waldwege unterliegen dieser VwV nicht. 

Zum andern wird auf die Landeswaldgesetze anderer Bundesländer verwiesen. Diese würden die Rechte der Radfahrer ebenfalls einschränken und wären zudem ungenau. Tatsächlich liefert die 2-Meter-Regel nur eine Scheingenauigkeit, die man in der Praxis gar nicht nachvollziehen kann. Die in anderen Bundesländern gewählten Begriffen wie „geeigneter Weg“ oder „gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr“ vertrauen hingegen bewusst auf die Einschätzung der Nutzer statt eine starre Regelung unabhängig von den Gegebenheiten des Geländes vorzugeben. Vielmehr wird dort auf die Fähigkeit der Bürger vertraut, verantwortungsbewusst und rücksichtsvoll miteinander umzugehen.

In der Beschlussempfehlung verweist der Ausschuss schließlich darauf, dass man das Waldgesetz derzeit für ausreichend hält und auf die Ausnahmeregelungen setzen wolle. Endgültig abgelehnt ist die Petition damit nicht: „Die Petition wird der Regierung als Material überwiesen. Außerdem wird die Regierung gebeten, nach einem Jahr zu berichten.“ 

Wir bleiben dran und werden angesichts der dünnen Begründung sicherlich nicht erst in einem Jahr nachhaken.

Link zur Beschlussempfehlung 15/5806:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/5000/15_5806_D.pdf

*Stellungnahme u.a. zu dem "Märchen von den tödlichen Unfällen":
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldwegenutzung_im_Spannungsverhaltnis.pdf

Vorurteil und Wirklichkeit.
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...dG_Anlage_1_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf


----------



## MissQuax (25. Oktober 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das heißt aber gleichzeitig auch, daß Ihr die 'Entscheidung' von Kretsche, Bonde und Lobby äääh und Co. akzeptiert und euch dran haltet....



Nein, heißt es definitiv nicht - aber als "Nichteinheimische" werde/n ich/wir nicht extra nach BaWü reisen und vor Ort Geld ausgeben, solange dort der "Schwachsinn" regiert. Wenn das ganz viele "BaWü-Ausländer" so halten, wird der Tourismus das schon zu spüren bekommen und - wie teilweise schon geschehen - seine Haltung überdenken und ggf. auch auf die Politik einwirken.

Mein Protest besteht darin, daß ich Unterschriftenaktionen mitmachen, Leserbriefe verfasse, Politikern auf den Zahn fühle (z.B. Abgeordnetenwatch) und auch schon E-Mails an Touristenverbände geschrieben habe, in denen ich klar zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, daß solange die 2-M-Regel nicht gekippt ist, ich auf Urlaub im Ländle verzichte.

Also wirf' mir bitte nicht vor, ich würde sang- und klanglos vor der Obrigkeit kuschen. Nur wenn ich Urlaub mache, dafür mein sauer verdientes Geld ausgebe, dann möchte ich einen schönen harmonischen Urlaub machen, und nicht im Hinterkopf haben, daß ich "illegal" unterwegs bin und mich evtl. (leider hat "Mountainbiker-Aufstand" die 2-M-Regel auch vielen, die bisher kein Ahnung hatten, bekannt gemacht) auch noch irgendwo dumm anmachen lassen.

Würde ich in BaWü wohnen, würde ich selbstverständlich auch einen Teufel tun und mich an eine total bescheuerte, diskriminierende Regel halten!


----------



## Athabaske (25. Oktober 2014)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Mein Protest besteht darin, daß ich Unterschriftenaktionen mitmachen, Leserbriefe verfasse, Politikern auf den Zahn fühle (z.B. Abgeordnetenwatch) und auch schon E-Mails an Touristenverbände geschrieben habe, in denen ich klar zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, daß solange die 2-M-Regel nicht gekippt ist, ich auf Urlaub im Ländle verzichte.
> ...


...das ist eine lobenswerte Ausnahme, leider tun das zu wenige.

Daran sollten sich weitere ein Vorbild nehmen und bei Gemeinden und Verbänden nachfragen wo und wie man legal Biken darf. Habe ich auch schon gemacht und damit dann eine Absage an einen Nah-Urlaub im Südschwarzwald damit begründet. Leider haben nur wenige reagiert. Noch besser konkret bei potentiellen Gastgebern nachfragen, wenn das mehrere machen, leiten die das dann schon an ihre Verbände weiter.

Aber immer höflich und verbindlich, kein Shitstorm oder Geschimpfe. Nett nachfragen und dann mit Bedauern feststellen, man geht lieber in den Pfälzerwald oder ins Elsass.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2014)

Hier wird mir gerade von ein paar Leuten etwas zu viel aus Prinzip diskutiert und nicht wirklich um die Sache.

Es ging und geht aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht darum, ob man sich an die Regel hält oder nicht. Das Thema können wir echt ausklammern, denn das macht jeder mit sich selbst aus.

Für die allermeisten, die sich engagieren dürfte klar sein, dass sie sich nach ihren Möglichkeiten für die Abschaffung der Regel engagieren UND auf allen Wegen fahren, die sie für geeignet halten.

Ich finde es zudem mittlerweile fast schon belustigend, immer wieder die staunenden zwei Fragen zu hören: "Warum haltet Ihr Euch denn an die Regel?" und dann "Ja, aber wenn Ihr Euch gar nicht an die Regel haltet, warum wollt Ihr sie dann abschaffen?"

Warum man sich jeweils engagiert hat ganz unterschiedliche Gründe. Gut zusammengefasst in diesem Text: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/489731034481878



> Wir werden immer mal wieder gefragt, was eigentlich der Aufstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel soll.
> 
> Daran halten würde sich doch eh keiner. Das würde schließlich niemanden interessieren. Selbst die Wanderer nicht. Und es gäbe in der Praxis ja auch kaum Konflikte. Und das obwohl sich niemand an die 2-Meter-Regel hält! Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme sei das Geheimnis! Was stört einen da so eine unsinnige Regel, um die sich eh keiner kümmert? Und auch sonst gäbe es kaum Ärger. Und wenn mal, dann meistens nur ein bisschen Mecker. Der Förster wüsste ja selbst, dass die Regel eigentlich Quatsch ist. Das könne man ihm deutlich anmerken. Und zur Not könne man ja immer noch schnell wegfahren. Also: wozu der Aufstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel??? Geht doch lieber biken, als darum so ein Theater zu machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 285755 (25. Oktober 2014)

> Hier wird mir gerade von ein paar Leuten etwas zu viel aus Prinzip diskutiert und nicht wirklich um die Sache.



Sehe es als Übung für das Prinzip "Leben und leben lassen" an. Ein Prinzip, dass Dir in vielen Lebenslagen (auch auf besagten Trails) weiterhelfen wird...Vertraue einfach darauf und versuch es mal aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Sehe es als Übung für das Prinzip "Leben und leben lassen" an. Ein Prinzip, dass Dir in vielen Lebenslagen (auch auf besagten Trails) weiterhelfen wird...Vertraue einfach darauf und versuch es mal aus.



Vielen Dank für diesen Einblick in die Welt der Weisheit, großer Meister!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (25. Oktober 2014)

Und Ihr?


----------



## Deleted 285755 (25. Oktober 2014)

> Vielen Dank für diesen Einblick in die Welt der Weisheit, großer Meister!


Meinte nur, wer hier schon Probleme mit anderen Denkmustern und Verhaltensregeln bekommt, wird es mit einer Konsensfindung an etwiagen runden Tischen schwer haben.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Meinte nur, wer hier schon Probleme mit anderen Denkmustern und Verhaltensregeln bekommt, wird es mit einer Konsensfindung an etwiagen runden Tischen schwer haben.



Nur weil ich hier meine Meinung kundtue, habe ich ja nicht direkt ein "Problem mit anderen (…)", oder? Das ist aus meiner Sicht ein ganz normaler Diskurs, in dem man genauso wie an einem runden Tisch durchaus auch mal sagen darf "Leute, lasst uns doch hier nicht um des Diskutieren Willens diskutieren, sondern um der Sache Willen und übrigens: man kann eine Regel brechen und trotzdem an deren Abschaffung interessiert sein."

Und genau in dem Sinne habe ich noch mal mein Denkmuster "zur Verfügung" gestellt. Das ist ein Angebot, auf das keiner eingehen muss. Dass Du daraus direkt Empfehlungen für mein Verhalten im Wald und an Runden Tischen ableitest, sagt vielleicht eher was über Dein Denkmuster aus, oder?

Noch was: ich hatte gar nicht den Eindruck, dass wir hier was die Verhaltensregeln angeht, so weit voneinander entfernt liegen, umso mehr hat mich der alte "wer hält sich denn an die Regel?"-Einwurf gewundert.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Und Ihr?



Wie? Treppen sind jetzt auch schon illegal?


----------



## SofusCorn (25. Oktober 2014)

Um mal von dieser endlos Diskussion ohne Ziel abzulenken. Ob man damit die Regel austricksen kann?




quelle: https://www.facebook.com/HeidelbergsFinest


----------



## Deleted 285755 (25. Oktober 2014)

> Noch was: ich hatte gar nicht den Eindruck, dass wir hier was die Verhaltensregeln angeht, so weit voneinander entfernt liegen....


Hatte Dich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm....aber nach kurzer Vergangenheitsbewältigungsrecherche kann ich Dir nur zustimmen und daher....Frieden !!...aber prinzipiell gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht....wir sind hier etwas vom Kurs abgekommen und ich hab diesbezüglich meinen Teil dazubeigetreten....ist aber auch wetterbedingt, dass ich mich hier so intensiv aufhalte und falls sich einer zu sehr genervt fühlt, bitte ich diesbezüglich ein wenig um Rücksicht.


----------



## Athabaske (25. Oktober 2014)

Da es keine Definition für Wegbreite gibt, hat man prinzipiell alle Freiheiten?

Sind Treppen Wege im engeren Sinne? Das Gefahren- oder Nichtgefahrenpotential ist allerdings weitaus größer.


----------



## BejayMTB (25. Oktober 2014)

Zur Beruhigung, nach der Treppe kommt ein Trail


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Da es keine Definition für Wegbreite gibt, hat man prinzipiell alle Freiheiten?
> Sind Treppen Wege im engeren Sinne? Das Gefahren- oder Nichtgefahrenpotential ist allerdings weitaus größer.



Da es zum Beispiel in Stuttgart ausgeschilderte Radwege gibt, die unvermittelt in Treppen übergehen, nehme ich an, dass Treppen Radwege sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (25. Oktober 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Da es zum Beispiel in Stuttgart ausgeschilderte Radwege gibt, die unvermittelt in Treppen übergehen, nehme ich an, dass Treppen Radwege sind.


Vermutlich kommt Stuttgart nur so auf seine Gesamtkilometer an Radwegen.


----------



## Moga (26. Oktober 2014)

Die sind auch in anderen Bereichen der Polititk etwas behindert..  http://www.focus.de/immobilien/baue...ch-mit-efeu-begruenen-muessen_id_4186710.html


----------



## Stopelhopser (29. Oktober 2014)

Diese Räuberhöhle! Ausräuchern sollte man Sie! Biedern sich an als Anlaufstelle für (natürlich illegale) Singletrailer.
(BTW: Sind das einspurige Anhänger? Oder großspurige Gesetzesübertreter?)

Auf jeden Fall marketing für nicht gesetzeskonformes Verhalten.
http://holzschlaegermatte.de/


----------



## Athabaske (29. Oktober 2014)

Gleich nachfragen, wo man denn singletrailen kann? Und ob das jetzt erlaubt sei?


----------



## TTT (30. Oktober 2014)

Da versuchen mal wieder ein paar den Schwarzwald mit falschen Assoziationen in irgendwelchen Umfragen zu puschen:
https://www.facebook.com/schwarzwal...41828.282449995270479/326224960892982/?type=1

Aber man kann ja auch gegen den Schwarzwald voten!

Hier geht´s direkt zur Umfrage:
http://community.ispo.com/bayerisch...ing-ansehen/00713057635fb1f64dea75a0fe4de121/


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Oktober 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Da versuchen mal wieder ein paar den Schwarzwald mit falschen Assoziationen in irgendwelchen Umfragen zu puschen:



Wobei ich glaube, dass das ganz arglos gemeint ist. Die sehen halt gar keinen Konflikt zw. Radfahren und Wandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (31. Oktober 2014)

Na dann dürfen sie doch ruhig erfahren, wie Schwarzwald-Tourismus und Politik ihr Image vom Schwarzwald versauen!


----------



## Deleted 285755 (31. Oktober 2014)

http://www.nordschwarzwald.ihk24.de...ald_bei_deutschen_Urlaubern_hoch_im_Kurs.html


Könnte schlimmer aussehen.


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> http://www.nordschwarzwald.ihk24.de...ald_bei_deutschen_Urlaubern_hoch_im_Kurs.html
> Könnte schlimmer aussehen.



Die profitieren halt davon, dass die Wanderer jetzt bevorzugt in den Schwarzwald fahren, weil sie dort sicher vor den Bikern sind.


----------



## Muckymu (31. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> http://www.nordschwarzwald.ihk24.de...ald_bei_deutschen_Urlaubern_hoch_im_Kurs.html
> Könnte schlimmer aussehen.



Hmmm,  
die vergleichen sich mit ihren Vorjahren und nehmen auseinander, wer zu Besuch kam.
Man freut sich über gute Monate mit 7% Steigerung - d.h, der Jahresschnitt liegt darunter.

Das könnte bedeuten, dass sie im Vergleich zu anderen Regionen abgeschlagen sind.
Vieleicht machen andere im Jahresschnitt 10%???


----------



## Muckymu (31. Oktober 2014)

Übernachtungen nach Bundesländern vom statistischen Bundesamt:
https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...us/Tabellen/UebernachtungenBundeslaender.html





Zahlen= Übernachtungen *1000
Wenn ich jetzt BW schlecht reden will, dann vergleiche ich die tatsächlichen Übernachtungszunahmen.
Da hat BW um 84 zugenommen, aber Bay um 89 und Hessen sogar um 356.
Hessen wächst damit um 1,2% und wird zum Sieger erklärt, gefolgt von Bayern.
Schlußlicht ist BW und RP.

Dass BW mit 0,18% besser wächst als Bayern (0,11%) verschweigen wir.
Dass Hessen nur 1/3 des Umsatzes von Bayern macht (BW=57%) sagen wir auch nicht.


----------



## Athabaske (31. Oktober 2014)

...und dass in den Pfälzerwald keiner mehr will, weil dort soviele Mountainbiker sind, auch?


----------



## TTT (31. Oktober 2014)

...dass Hessen einen Boom durch ein modernes Betretungsrecht und Offenheit gegenüber Mountainbiker erlebt und durch die Nähe natürlich die Pfalz ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal verliert und die Biker dadurch Alternativen haben ist die Wahrheit!


----------



## /dev/random (31. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> http://www.nordschwarzwald.ihk24.de...ald_bei_deutschen_Urlaubern_hoch_im_Kurs.html
> 
> 
> Könnte schlimmer aussehen.


Im Vergleich dazu auch die Mitteilungen der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH (leider nicht datiert):
Ausländische Touristen im Fokus
Bilanz 2013 - Tourismuswachstum kommt aus dem Ausland

Und ein Artikel von Mitte Oktober: Immer mehr Besucher aus dem Ausland: Was ist so toll am Schwarzwald?


----------



## HelmutK (31. Oktober 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> ...dass Hessen einen Boom durch ein modernes Betretungsrecht und Offenheit gegenüber Mountainbiker erlebt und durch die Nähe natürlich die Pfalz ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal verliert und die Biker dadurch Alternativen haben ist die Wahrheit!



In Hessen haben ganz viele seinerzeit verstanden, worum es geht. An vorderster Front hat sich der Tourismus (vor allem der aus den hessischen Mittelgebirgen) für das liberale Waldgesetz eingesetzt. Aber auch die Wirtschaft, vertreten durch die Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Hessischen IHKs hat sich für uns engagiert; ich zitiere mal:

"Vor diesem Hintergrund sollten Fahrradfahrer nicht grundsätzlich von schmaleren Waldwegen in Hessen ausgeschlossen werden. Es ist vielmehr notwendig an besonderen Konfliktpunkten einen Ausgleich der Interessen herzustellen und individuelle Lösungen zu entwickeln. Beispielsweise werden zurzeit im Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße Odenwald spezielle Routen für Mountainbiker ausgewiesen. Dies passiert zur Vermeidung von Nutzungskonflikten in enger Abstimmung mit den betroffenen Akteuren wie Jägern, Förstern, Waldbesitzern und Vertretern der Wanderer (Odenwaldklub) und Mountainbikern (Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike)."

Dieses Engagement hat eben nicht nur zu dem jetzt geltenden liberalen Waldgesetz geführt, sondern wird sich auch weiter in steigenden Gästezahlen ausdrücken. Und nicht zuletzt werden die landesweit überall laufenden Projekte (beispielhaft seien hier nur die DH/FR Strecke sowie der Flowtrail am Feldberg im Taunus genannt) zu attraktiven zusätzlichen Angeboten führen und das Image weiter aufpolieren.


----------



## TTT (31. Oktober 2014)

Ganz genau und deswegen kann man die Zahlen auch so interprätieren, wie ich das getan habe und sollte dies an entsprechenden Stellen auch so tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (31. Oktober 2014)

...vielleicht lassen sich die vielen Schweizer, als Flüchtlinge vor den marodierenden Mountainbikern in den eidgenössischen Wäldern erklären?


----------



## Deleted 285755 (31. Oktober 2014)

> Ganz genau und deswegen kann man die Zahlen auch so interprätieren, wie ich das getan habe und sollte dies an entsprechenden Stellen auch so tun.


Generelles NegativinterprÄtieren ist aber auch keine Lösung...schonmal eventuell über einen Umzug nachgedacht?


----------



## Deleted 285755 (31. Oktober 2014)

Punkt


----------



## Muckymu (31. Oktober 2014)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Generelles NegativinterprÄtieren ist aber auch keine Lösung...schonmal eventuell über einen Umzug nachgedacht?


Ach du nun wieder...
Ich hab mir Mühe gemacht auf deinen Post zu antworten.
Botschaft dürfte klar sein:
Es gal was irgendwer sagt, man kann es oftmals ins Gegenteil verdrehen.

Daraus allerdings Umzüge und Punkte abzuleiten ist nicht sehr kreativ.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (31. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, aber da muss ich Dir widersprechen, denn 





> Es gal was irgendwer sagt, man kann es oftmals ins Gegenteil verdrehen.


 kann ich bespielsweise beim besten Willen nicht ins Gegenteil verdrehen....ergo ist Deine These hiermit widerlegt


----------



## Muckymu (31. Oktober 2014)

und wieder mal zeigt sich, dass BadenWürttemberg das gelobte Land für Biker ist:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/moun...itisee-neustadt-vor-dem-aus--93788056.htmlTE]


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2014)

Hallo z'ammen,

war heute auf dem Albtrauf und hätte da einen Gruß an die auszurichten, die hier oder woanders immer mal wieder rummäkeln, dass sich seit der Open Trails-Kampagne die Stimmung auf den Trails verschlechtert hat und Spaziergänger gegenüber Bikern aggressiver auftreten:
wir waren heute zu neunt unterwegs und natürlich auch sonst nicht allein, streckenweise auf dem HW1, eigentlich total bescheuert, weil überlaufen, alle wollten noch mal Sonne tanken bevor der Winter kommt. (Würde ich so (Größe der Gruppe, Tag) nicht wieder machen, aber darum geht es mir gerad' nicht.)

Wir hatten während der Tour geschätzte 100 Kontakte mit einzelnen Spaziergängern oder Gruppen. Wir waren zwar nett und rücksichtsvoll, aber allein durch die Größe der Truppe sicherlich hier und da auch "störend". Und trotzdem war nur ein einziger Kontakt ein bisschen negativ (Sie: "Eigentlich dürfen die hier ja gar nicht fahren." Er: "Ja, die behindern uns beim Wandern."). Dafür gab's jede Menge "Und da wollt Ihr jetzt wirklich runter? Das wollen wir sehen.", "Nicht schwächeln, die andern sind 50m voraus.", "Können Sie mal ein Foto von uns machen, am besten hier mit der Burg im Hintergrund. Danke!".

Wenn es Probleme geben würde, dann an so einen Tag wie heute auf dieser Art von Strecken. Gab's aber bis auf das 1% nicht!
Also aufhören zu mäkeln und einfach mal die weitgehend konfliktfreie Realität genießen.


----------



## HelmutK (2. November 2014)

Für ein Miteinander, aber bitten nicht diskutieren 

https://www.facebook.com/schwarzwal...41828.282449995270479/328246407357504/?type=1

Das sehe ich anders - da sollten wir alle mitdiskutieren


----------



## Hockdrik (2. November 2014)

Ist dieser Weg 2-Meter breit?

Wie ist Wegbreite überhaupt definiert?


> - Als Wegbreite gilt die sogenannte lichte Breite analog der Regelung für Radwege im Straßenverkehr. (s. Statement des Verkehrsministeriums: "Die Zwei-Meter-Regel hat einen fachlichen Bezug zur (…) Straßenverkehrsordnung (…)., http://bit.ly/1arEmNB)
> 
> - Dabei gilt für die lichte Breite der Verkehrsraum und zusätzlich der daneben liegende Sicherheitsraum. (s. Definition 'lichte Breite' laut VwV-StVOhttp://bit.ly/12B9S8Z, Zeile 17)
> 
> Der komplette Text findet sich hier: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...46105.193326687455649/639291046192542/?type=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (2. November 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ist dieser Weg 2-Meter breit?
> 
> Wie ist Wegbreite überhaupt definiert?



Klar hat der Weg über 2m, mess doch einfach zwischen den beiden weißen Linien rechts und links.


----------



## Athabaske (2. November 2014)

...ganz klar nicht von Vierradfahrzeugen befahrbar also aus Sicht des MflR gar nicht existent...


----------



## BergAbBremser82 (4. November 2014)

Gehört zwar jetzt nicht 100prozentig in die Rubrik, aber ich finde es ist wieder ein super Beispiel dafür wie mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird:
Uns wird immer vorgehalten wir würden querfeldein fahren und die Natur dadurch zerstören, was wohl in den seltesten Fällen der Fall sein dürfte. Wenn ein Wanderer nun aber sowas machte bekommt er nen halbseitigen Zeitungsbericht.
Versteht mich nun nicht falsch. Ich will damit bestimmt nicht Hetze betreiben oder den nächsten Kleinkrieg vom Zaun brechen. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass es nur mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme funktionieren kann.
Ich dachte nur ich stell das hier mal rein. Ich fand es ärgerlich und kurios zugleich. Mir persönlich würd auch besseres einfallen als durch die Kinzig zu waten.


----------



## Athabaske (4. November 2014)

...abartig, pervers und eindeutig ein klares Argument, weshalb Fahrradfahrer auch auf schmale Wege dürfen sollen!


----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2014)

Großer Fortschritt zur Legalisierung einer meiner Singletrails! 

Ein ca. 100m langes Teilstück ist jetzt offiziell erlaubter Weg!

Ok, vorher war er schön wellig, mit etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit konnte man 2 schöne Sprünge machen, aber man kann nicht alles haben...

Jetzt ist er gut 4m breit, schön mit Kies verdichtet, keine Wellen und Wurzeln mehr, aber dafür nicht mehr 'illegal'


----------



## stengele (5. November 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Großer Fortschritt zur Legalisierung einer meiner Singletrails!
> 
> Ein ca. 100m langes Teilstück ist jetzt offiziell erlaubter Weg!
> 
> ...


 
4m breit und eben... du hast es gut. Ich muss immer auf so schmalen Waldwegen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (5. November 2014)

Endlich passiert da mal was......bei B+ und Fatbiketrend und immer weiter wachsenden Lenkerbreiten muss ja mal was an den Wegen passieren

Ich habe bereits Lenkeradapter zum Patent angemeldet, die uns erlauben bis zu 4 Bikes am Lenker zu verbinden......damit können wir in Zukunft nicht nur 4-räderig sondern 4-spurig nebeneinanderbiken. Ist sogar mehr als die großspurigen Reden unserer Landesregierung.....


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. November 2014)

Ich bin dafür, das Fußball auch verboten wird...... Da ist die Gefahr verletzt zu werden sehr viel höher
http://www.gmx.net/magazine/sport/fussball/randalierer-halten-polizei-dortmund-trab-30188892
http://www.gmx.net/magazine/sport/fussball/randalierer-halten-polizei-dortmund-trab-30188892

Aber für die Stadionsicherung durch die Polize haben wir genügend Steuergelder übrig..... Das sollten die Vereine zahlen!!!!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (5. November 2014)

Ich habe mal ne Frage:

Mir scheint, als ginge es immer um BW in diesem Forum, sporadisch noch mal hier und da, versprengt eben um die Verbote und für uns negativen Regelungen auch in anderen Regionen der Republik ( wir sind doch noch eine Republik, oder? )

Warum ist bei der Themenübersicht *nur *
*Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg* oben angepinnt.

Warum eröffnet man nicht einen generellen Diskussionsfaden, bei welchem vielleicht auch mal mit der Zeit deutlich wird, wie massiv das Problem deutschlandweit ist ( ich komme selbst aus der Nordeifel "Naturpark Nordeifel", wo ich fast nirgends mehr fahren darf,dafür aber bald in einem verfiggten eingezäunten Bikepark in Hürtgenwald für ne Menge Kohle )

Können wir da was machen ?


----------



## mw.dd (5. November 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage:
> 
> Mir scheint, als ginge es immer um BW in diesem Forum, sporadisch noch mal hier und da, versprengt eben um die Verbote und für uns negativen Regelungen auch in anderen Regionen der Republik ( wir sind doch noch eine Republik, oder? )
> 
> ...



Betretungsrecht und Naturschutz sind Ländersache; es ist daher sinnvoll, zu trennen.


----------



## Mountain77 (5. November 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage:
> 
> Mir scheint, als ginge es immer um BW in diesem Forum, sporadisch noch mal hier und da, versprengt eben um die Verbote und für uns negativen Regelungen auch in anderen Regionen der Republik ( wir sind doch noch eine Republik, oder? )
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin in diesem Thread nur als interessierter ehemaliger Urlaubsgast in BW aktiv.
Starte einen NRW Thread zu diesem Thema. Bei uns in Ost/Südwestfalen ist die Lage auch mal mehr oder weniger entspannt.
Soll nicht nächstes Jahr in Paderborn ein Deutschlandtreffen der Wanderzunft stattfinden?
http://www.paderborn.de/freizeit/freizeitaktivitaeten/dwt-2015.php
Wäre eine schöne Aktionsfläche auch als DIMB dort aufzutreten, egal ob regional oder aus BW.


----------



## MO_Thor (6. November 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Warum ist bei der Themenübersicht *nur*
> *Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg* oben angepinnt.


Das Thema wurde angepinnt, weils darum ging, möglichst viele User auf die Petition aufmerksam zu machen. Die is ja nun gelaufen, aber der politische Prozess dauert an. 
Wenns nervt, einfach n'en Mod fragen, ob er das ändern kann.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (6. November 2014)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde angepinnt, weils darum ging, möglichst viele User auf die Petition aufmerksam zu machen. Die is ja nun gelaufen, aber der politische Prozess dauert an.
> Wenns nervt, einfach n'en Mod fragen, ob er das ändern kann.



Es nervt ja nicht, es geht nur darum, dass eben keiner drauf kommt, dass mal allgemein zu nem Thema zu machen.
Versprenkelte kleine Posts hier und da, welche untergehen in den weiten des Forums bringen ja wenig.

Zur allgemeinen Mobilisierung trägt beim gemeinen "Schaf" ja immer bei, je mehr Schafe ein Schaf rennen sieht , desto eher rennt es auch los, und dann werden es noch mehr und dann rennen wieder andere auch los.

Ist doch wirklich nicht so schwierig...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (6. November 2014)

´dummer doppelpost, ich zitier mich immer selbst anstatt zu "bearbeiten". Mist.


----------



## Mountain77 (6. November 2014)

Es interessiert ja auch zu aller erst einmal regional. Wie willst Du regionale Probleme in einem Deutschland Thread diskutieren?
Hier als Beispiel die erfolgreiche Hessen Aktion
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aenderung-forstgesetz-hessen.575858/
Schade das der BW Thread nicht auch mit 130 Seiten ausgekommt.


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. November 2014)

Bei mir im Ort passiert....

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hochrhein/jestetten/Kind-faehrt-Fussgaenger-um;art372603,7369517

Da gibt es wieder Konfliktpotential.... Die bösen MTBler 

Und wer nun meinet, das Kind hätte auf der Straße fahren sollen, dann sag ich nur kommt vorbei und schaut euch den Verkehr an. 
Wer hier auf der "Hauptstraße" mit dem Rad unterwegs ist, hängt nicht sehr an seinem Leben.
Selbst auf den Nebenstraßen ist es mehr als gefährlich.

Ich schau, wenn ich mit dem Rad los ziehe, dass ich immer so schnell wie möglich in den nächsten Wald komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (7. November 2014)

...ganz wichtig der Hinweis auf das Mountainbike. Das trägt viel zum Verständnis der Begebenheit bei und macht kaum Stimmung.


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. November 2014)

Naaaa lese ich da Sarkasmus heraus


----------



## /dev/random (7. November 2014)

@Athabaske: Sicher.  Und vor allem: Das Mountainbike hat den Fußgänger angefahren, nicht das Kind -- steht so zumindest im ersten Satz:


			
				Südkurier schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Zusammenstoß eines Mountainbikes mit einem Fußgänger ist am Donnerstagnachmittag der 71 Jahre alte Fußgänger verletzt worden.


----------



## Athabaske (7. November 2014)

Ymmd!


----------



## muddymartin (7. November 2014)

Varianten, die man so in Zeitungen nie lesen wird: _"Beim Zusammenstoß eines Hollandradfahrers mit einem Fußgänger ist am Donnerstagnachmittag der 71 Jahre alte Fußgänger verletzt worden._"

Varianten, die man zukünftig in Zeitungen lesen wird: _"Beim Zusammenstoß eines Fatbike-Fahrers mit einem Fußgänger ist am Donnerstagnachmittag der 71 Jahre alte Fußgänger überrollt worden._"


----------



## Athabaske (7. November 2014)

Oder C-Klasse nimmt Radfahrer die Vorfahrt und fährt ihn an...


----------



## martinos (10. November 2014)

hier mal wieder ein nettes Praxisbeispiel aus Ba-Wü: 
Corpus Delicti: Premiumwanderweg, in den zig-Tausende Euros in Erstellung und Wartung fließen
Räumliche Ordnung: rechts eine mit Draht umzäunte Baumschonung, in der Mitte ein Waldweg, links ein Holzgeländer (warum auch immer man da ein Holzgeländer hinmachen müssen

Früher wäre  man da theoretisch mit nem Bike mit Enduro-Lenker durchgekommen. Die Stelle (ca. 30 Meter) war aber immer schon matschig, weshalb das dort als Fußgänger bestimmt keinen Spaß macht. Nun wurden vor kurzem einige der Pfähle der Holzschonung (warum auch immer!?) versetzt, so dass der Durchgang verengt wurde. "Breitere" Personen wie auch Enduro- oder CC-Lenker kommen da definitiv nicht mehr durch.

Konsequenz: da es dort ohnehin recht matschig ist, gibt es nun (das wurde maximal vor einem Monat gemacht) anstatt eines Weges drei (!) parallele Wege: einmal den offiziellen beidseitig eingezäunten und vermatschten Hauptweg und zwei weitere Wege auf einer bislang intakten Waldfläche, auf die die Massen an Wanderern, die dort anzutreffen sind (direkt in der Nähe eines beliebten Gasthofes) nun ausweichen.

MTBler fahren dort nun definitiv nicht mehr aber die Wanderer müssen zum Umgehen der Matschstelle nun ebenfalls definitiv vom Weg runter und jetzt entsteht genau das, was eigentlich niemand möchte und braucht: nebeneinander verlaufende Wege und eine Schädigung des bislang intakten Unterholzes in der Umgebung


----------



## trail_desire (10. November 2014)

Das gleiche kann man auch an Stellen beobachten, wo der Forst meint, mit massiven Baumstämmen quer über den Weg, die Natur zu schützen.
Wir Biker heben meistens unser Bike über den Stamm und weiter gehts. Tiefer Waldboden ist ja nicht unser Ding. Weniger sportliche, meist ältere Wanderer, für die ein  rutschiger Stamm mit 70 Cm Durchmesser ein unüberwindliches Hindernis darstellt, bahnen sich aber schnell einen Weg drumherum. Wenn dann die Umleitung einmal festgetreten ist, nutzen wir diese natürlich auch wieder gerne. So kommen wir ja wieder in den Genuß weiterer Kurven....
Aber die Baumleger erreichen so genau das Gegenteil von dem was sie erreichen wollen.....nämlich Waldboden schützen.

Wobei wir hier flächenmäßig ja über millibruchteile von dem reden, was die Forstwirtschaft täglich an neuen Flächen verdichtet mit ihren Maschinen.


----------



## Magneto80 (10. November 2014)

Na, Stöckchenleger haben überall in Deutschland Konjunktur. Letzte Woche in der Nähe einer Campingplatz-Spelunke im Hamburger Norden hat isch doch jemand die Mühe gemacht, alle 10m Äste mit etwa 15cm Durchmesser auf den Weg zu legen. Mit dem MTB hätt es mich nicht interessiert, aber ich war mit dem Crosser unterwegs und es war schon recht dunkel. Zum Kotzen! Was denken sich die Leute? Die erschweren eigentlich doch nur Ihres Gleichen das Laufen mit dem Rollator. Wobei man da mit dem Rollator eh nicht hin kommt.

Auch in den Harburger Bergen, einem beliebten MTB Revier hier war auf einem Trail, auf dem man an 100Tagen nur 2 Lackschuhwanderer sieht, gestern ein 30cm durchmessender Ast geschleppt worden. Der Ast konnte nur aus einem 200m entfernten Waldstück den Berg hoch angeschleppt worden sein. WTF?

Wenn ich solche Typen mal erwische...GiG!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (10. November 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Aber die Baumleger erreichen so genau das Gegenteil von dem was sie erreichen wollen.....nämlich Waldboden schützen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass das auch nur ein einziges Mal die Absicht ist.
Vielmehr bin ich fest davon überzeugt, es geht darum, dem Anderen zu zeigen, wo der Bartel den Most holt und wer der Herr im Wald ist.
Wenn man eine Lösung suchen würde, dann würde man die auch finden, aber hier geht es drum, die Hackordnung aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## HelmutK (10. November 2014)

Solche Hindernisse sind nicht nur für Radfahrer/Mountainbiker ein Hindernis, sondern auch und vor allem Hindernisse für ältere Menschen, für Familien mit Kinderwagen (auch mit denen kann man durchaus im Wald unterwegs sein) sowie für Menschen mit Behinderungen, denen allen damit das Leben schwer gemacht und deren Betretungsrecht damit behindert bis unmöglich wird. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt können und sollten wir das fotografisch dokumentieren und bei den zuständigen Forstverwaltungen mit der Bitte um Abhilfe sowie Stellungnahme anzeigen.


----------



## TTT (10. November 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Das gleiche kann man auch an Stellen beobachten, wo der Forst meint, mit massiven Baumstämmen quer über den Weg, die Natur zu schützen.
> Wir Biker heben meistens unser Bike über den Stamm und weiter gehts. Tiefer Waldboden ist ja nicht unser Ding. Weniger sportliche, meist ältere Wanderer, für die ein  rutschiger Stamm mit 70 Cm Durchmesser ein unüberwindliches Hindernis darstellt, bahnen sich aber schnell einen Weg drumherum. Wenn dann die Umleitung einmal festgetreten ist, nutzen wir diese natürlich auch wieder gerne. So kommen wir ja wieder in den Genuß weiterer Kurven....
> Aber die Baumleger erreichen so genau das Gegenteil von dem was sie erreichen wollen.....nämlich Waldboden schützen.
> 
> Wobei wir hier flächenmäßig ja über millibruchteile von dem reden, was die Forstwirtschaft täglich an neuen Flächen verdichtet mit ihren Maschinen.


Du unterstellst als Motivation den Schutz der Natur. Dieses Argument wird aber nur vorgeschoben, weil es sich nun mal schlecht anhört zu sagen: "Wir wollen möglichst wenig Menschen in unserem Wald, die uns bei unserer Holzwirtschaft und unserer Jagd auf die Finger schauen..."
Seien wir also so frei, auf den Unsinn der Argumente in Bezug auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit des eigenen Treibens hinzuweisen und offen über die eigentlichen Motive zu sprechen.


----------



## Muckymu (11. November 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Dieses Argument wird aber nur vorgeschoben, weil es sich nun mal schlecht anhört zu sagen: "Wir wollen möglichst wenig Menschen in unserem Wald, die uns bei unserer Holzwirtschaft und unserer Jagd auf die Finger schauen..."



In anderen Worten: Betreten des Betriebsgeländes unerwünscht.
Das passt zu dem Ausrutscher neulich, wonach auch Wanderer nicht im Wald herumstiefeln sollten. 
Mit dem, was da solangsam sichtbar wird sollte man nochmal auf den Schwarzwaldverein zugehen. Ob denen klar ist, dass sie als nächste vergrämt werden?


----------



## muddymartin (11. November 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> In anderen Worten: Betreten des Betriebsgeländes unerwünscht.
> Das passt zu dem Ausrutscher neulich, wonach auch Wanderer nicht im Wald herumstiefeln sollten.
> Mit dem, was da solangsam sichtbar wird sollte man nochmal auf den Schwarzwaldverein zugehen. Ob denen klar ist, dass sie als nächste vergrämt werden?



Der Ausrutscher kam heute nochmal:
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...zer.9f1e1660-45b3-46e5-9bf1-9d924685a4c7.html

_"Fehrenbach räumte ein, dass Wanderer und Mountainbiker Waldwege unter zwei Metern Breite nicht nutzen dürften. Dies müsse nach seinem Dafürhalten auch so sein. "Es kann nicht angehen, dass die jeden noch so kleinen Weg zerfahren. Und wenn es klemmt, sind wir womöglich verantwortlich", machte er seinen Standpunkt deutlich."_


----------



## Muckymu (11. November 2014)

ich hab das Schreckgesepnst mal mit dem Schwarzwaldverein geteilt:

https://www.facebook.com/jugend.schwarzwaldverein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (11. November 2014)

Ihr habt natürlich Recht.....ich meinte das ja auch ironisch......mit dem schützen. Vielleicht hätt ich noch einen passenden smily setzen sollen.
Hab ja auch geschrieben was die Forstwirtschaft anrichtet. Natürlich wollen die uns nur raus haben.
Und die Idee sich mit den Wanderverbänden zusammenzuschließen ist ja nicht neu. Die wollen uns aber noch nicht.
Denen sollte aber bald klar werden, daß auch sie bald keinen Wald mehr haben wo es sich zu wandern lohnt. Und vor allem, daß nicht wir Biker ihre Wege zerstören. Schließlich wollen wir auch nur einen intakten Wald in dem wir uns erholen können. Die Aussicht im Wald wird nicht mehr vom Naturerlebnis und von Schönheit der Natur geprägt, sondern von Zerstörung und reinem Profitdenken. Die Erholung ist schnell dahin, wenn man das mitansehen muss. Ich reg mich immer tierisch auf.
Unser größter gemeinsamer Gegner ist nicht die Regierung allein, das Problem nicht nur die 2m-Regel, sondern vielmehr die Forst BW, die es wohl schafft über die bestehenden Gesetze hinaus und vor allem bar jeglichem Menschenverstand die Natur zu zerstören. Das was kein Geld bringt bleibt einfach liegen, der Waldboden verändert sich. An Pilze suchen ist in vielen Bereichen nicht mehr zu denken, kein Durchkommen mehr. Zu allem Übel wachsen dort dann auch noch Dornenhecken, die das einzige was auf dem verdichteten Boden noch wächst.
Wo ist da der BUND, oder Greenpeace, sollten die da nicht mehr erreichen können.....in folgendem Link kann man nachlesen, wie wenig die Regierung sich an Regeln wie in 2007 aufgestellt, hält.....
Statt 5% was schon wenig wäre, nur 1,9% ungenutzt.....zum heulen.

http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/waelder/defizit-im-deutschen-wald


----------



## mw.dd (11. November 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> _... Und wenn es klemmt, sind wir womöglich verantwortlich", ..._



Wovon redet der Mann? Schon wieder "Verkehrssicherungspflicht"? Die sollten mal ihr Handbuch lesen...


----------



## trail_desire (11. November 2014)

_........Fehrenbach räumte ein, dass Wanderer und Mountainbiker Waldwege unter zwei Metern Breite nicht nutzen dürften_......_Es kann nicht angehen, dass die jeden noch so kleinen Weg zerfahren._.....da kommt mir die Galle hoch wenn ich das lese und dann im Wald solche Bilder sehen muß......


----------



## muddymartin (11. November 2014)

Nana, die Tümpel sind doch extra zum Erhalt der Gelbbauchunke angelegt worden......


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. November 2014)

Du machst ja die Wege mit deinen Vollbremsungen, deinem Übergewicht und deinen viel zu breiten Reifen kaputt, zudem behinderst du die Forstarbeiter bei der Holzernte und Abfuhr.... Mensch denk doch mal nach *Ironie AUS*

Es sieht bei mir in der Gegend sieht es im Wald auch so aus.


----------



## trail_desire (11. November 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Nana, die Tümpel sind doch extra zum Erhalt der Gelbbauchunke angelegt worden......


Ach du Scheiße......und ich hab darin meine zu vielen Koikarpfen ausgesetzt......hoffentlich fressen die die Gelbbauchunken nicht alle auf....


----------



## Isolator76 (11. November 2014)

Ach mach dir da mal keinen Kopp. Bald schwimmt auf diesen Pfützen eh überall so ein schöner, regenbogenfarbener Diesel-Film und dann gehen alle Viecher da drin eh von alleine ein, bevor die Unken deine Karpfen anknabbern können...


----------



## stengele (11. November 2014)

Seht es doch positiv, das wird mal ein schöner, legaler (weil über 2m) Trail.


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. November 2014)

stengele schrieb:


> Seht es doch positiv, das wird mal ein schöner, legaler (weil über 2m) Trail.




Nein wird es nicht, weil Rückegassen ja nicht als Wege dienen uns somit deren Benutzung untersagt sind.


----------



## damage0099 (11. November 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Nein wird es nicht, weil Rückegassen ja nicht als Wege dienen uns somit deren Benutzung untersagt sind.


Das wäre doch mal ein Blick in Bondes Klo-Lektüre wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (11. November 2014)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Solche Hindernisse sind nicht nur für Radfahrer/Mountainbiker ein Hindernis, sondern auch und vor allem Hindernisse für ältere Menschen, für Familien mit Kinderwagen (auch mit denen kann man durchaus im Wald unterwegs sein) sowie für Menschen mit Behinderungen, denen allen damit das Leben schwer gemacht und deren Betretungsrecht damit behindert bis unmöglich wird. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt können und sollten wir das fotografisch dokumentieren und bei den zuständigen Forstverwaltungen mit der Bitte um Abhilfe sowie Stellungnahme anzeigen.


Besonders wenn es größere Stämme sind, die die Wege versperren, dann lohnt sich der Gang zur Feuerwehr. Beim Thema Brandschutz kennt dann auch der Staat keine Freunde mehr, egal ob Jäger oder Forst. Besonders böse wird man bei den Brandschützern dann, wenn in der Nähe der Wälder Siedlungen stehen.
Einfach Anzeige erstatten und ggf. die Versicherungen informieren. Dann entfällt ggf. der Versicherungsschutz.


----------



## Muckymu (11. November 2014)

Netter Plausch mit Forst BW über Wegbreiten:

https://www.facebook.com/forstbw/ph...offset=0&total_comments=3&notif_t=photo_reply


----------



## stengele (11. November 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Nein wird es nicht, weil Rückegassen ja nicht als Wege dienen uns somit deren Benutzung untersagt sind.


 Und woran erkenn ich den unterschied zwischen Weg und Rückegasse???


----------



## Muckymu (11. November 2014)

stengele schrieb:


> Und woran erkenn ich den unterschied zwischen Weg und Rückegasse???


Rückegassen ca. alle 40m mehr oder weniger rechtwinklig zum Hauptweg, gekennzeichnet mit zwei parallelen Linien .
Rückegassen gehen auch gewöhnlich nirgendwo hin sondern enden recht bald.


----------



## trail_desire (11. November 2014)

Übrigens.....wenn wir schmale Wege nutzen, dann sind wir nicht böse.....sondern nur gute Christen.....ok,ok man sollte in der Neufassung der Bibel neben gehet auch fahred aufnehmen.....dann wär auch die Bibel politisch korrekt......es gibt also schon lange ein Handbuch.
Bondes Buch ist also noch überflüssiger

*So stehts in der Bibel......*

_Gehet ein durch die enge Pforte. Denn die Pforte ist weit, und der Weg ist breit, der zur Verdammnis abführt; und ihrer sind viele, die darauf wandeln. Und die Pforte ist eng, und der Weg ist schmal, der zum Leben führt; und wenige sind ihrer, die ihn finden._

Matth. 7,13-14 _(Luther 1912)

_


----------



## JayDee1982 (12. November 2014)

Heute im Südkurier
Hat zwar nichts mit Bike und Weg zu tun aber ist ein Bericht über unsere Freunde, die Jäger und wie sie das neue Jagdgesetz bewerten

http://www.suedkurier.de/nachrichte...sk/Wirbel-um-Nazi-Vergleich;art417921,7399118


----------



## Muckymu (12. November 2014)

Hab grade meinen Spass mit dem Revierförster von Koblenz.
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/lokales/koblenz_artikel,-Mountainbiker-hinterlassen-im-Koblenzer-Stadtwald-ihre-Spuren-_arid,1225582.html

Neben den tonnenschweren Steinen und den katastrophalen Schäden an den Wurzeln geht es auch darum, das Wild zu verscheuchen.
Sollten denn dann nicht links und rechts von MTB Trails Jungbäume besonders gut wachen, weil es keinen Verbiss mehr gibt?


----------



## damage0099 (12. November 2014)

'Aus Sicht des Waldes sind die vielen Mountainbike-Fahrer eine Katastrophe. "Das Wild wird durch das Querfeldeinfahren aufgescheucht, und die Bäume, die sich in der Nachbarschaft der Trails befinden, werden schwer beschädigt, weil die Mountainbikes die Wurzeln freilegen und angreifen", erläutert der Revierförster.'


----------



## Rajesh (12. November 2014)

Das einzige was man an dem Artikel besanstanden kann, ist:


> Mountainbike-Fahren wird allerdings auf sogenannten Forstwegen geduldet.


Ansonsten muss ich Herrn Brombach recht geben.
Ständig neue Wege anlegen und mit Hinternissen ausstatten, geht nicht.
Er kommt euch doch sogar entgegen und stellt einen legalen Trail in Aussicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (12. November 2014)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss ich Herrn Brombach recht geben.


Indem er das Waldgesetz auslegt, wie es ihm passt und indem er Bikern vorwirft tonnenschwere Steine zu bewegen, hat er sich als Wurmstichig geoutet. Wer so fachlich fundiert daherkommt, verwechselt am Ende noch einen Wildwechsel mit einer Downhillstrecke.


----------



## JayDee1982 (12. November 2014)

Vielleicht hat der gute Mann auch nur im falschen Waldgesetz nachgeschlagen


----------



## TTT (15. November 2014)

beitune, ein Reiseanbieter für Mountainbiketouren hypt den Schwarzwald. Unglaublich, was es da an Singletrailtouren gibt:
http://www.beitune.de/
Es ist schon komisch, alle meiden den Schwarzwald, weil sich auch speziell der Tourismus gegen uns Biker und für den Erhalt der 2m-Regel stark gemacht hat und beitune unterstützt den ArbeitskreisRad in seinem Bemühen, den Schwarzwald als Mountainbikeparadies darzustellen und Touristen anzulocken:
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/rad-orte

Ich finde das ist eine Rezession wert. Liken oder besser noch selber eine schreiben
https://www.facebook.com/#!/tim.mountainbiker/activity/1498899080380619


----------



## HelmutK (15. November 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> ArbeitskreisRad in seinem Bemühen, den Schwarzwald als Mountainbikeparadies



"Im Arbeitskreis Rad haben sich Orte im Schwarzwald zusammengeschlossen, die sich voll und ganz auf Radfahrer eingestellt haben. Gemeinsam werben Sie für das Thema Radfahren im Schwarzwald und *setzen sich für die Belange der Radfahrer ein*. Die Radorte setzen sich aus drei Interessengruppen zusammen: Mountainbike, Rennrad und Tourenrad."

In der Auseinandersetzung über unsere Petition und in der Landtagsanhörung war leider nichts davon zu merken, dass sich dieser Arbeitskreis für unsere Belange und die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel eingesetzt hat. Fragt sich, was man da unter Belange der Radfahrer versteht


----------



## Grossvater (15. November 2014)

Heißt wohl nicht zufällig "beitune"... Macht das ganze noch ärgerlicher


----------



## MO_Thor (16. November 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> beitune, ein Reiseanbieter für Mountainbiketouren hypt den Schwarzwald. Unglaublich, was es da an Singletrailtouren gibt:
> http://www.beitune.de/
> Es ist schon komisch, alle meiden den Schwarzwald, weil sich auch speziell der Tourismus gegen uns Biker und für den Erhalt der 2m-Regel stark gemacht hat und beitune unterstützt den ArbeitskreisRad in seinem Bemühen, den Schwarzwald als Mountainbikeparadies darzustellen und Touristen anzulocken:
> http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/entdecken/Rad-und-MTB/Mountainbike/rad-orte
> ...


Hirschsprung steht auch in der Liste der Unterstützer zusammen Menge Orte vom Schwarzwaldrand - Lörrach, Offenburg, Elzach, Bad Krozingen, Staufen…kein Wunder, dass von dem Arbeitskreis nichts zu hören war. Die sind meiner Ansicht nach nur indirekt betroffen. Bad Krozingen zum Beispiel ist "dank" der Klinik nun wirklich nix für jüngere Semester, mehr ein Kurort für Senioren. Ich will das eventuelle Bemühen der Orte und Unternehmen nicht gänzlich madig machen, aber wer auch nur weniger als halbherzig dahintersteht….ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (16. November 2014)

So langsam könnte sich ein Diskussion draus entwickeln:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/tim.mountainbiker/activity/1498899080380619


----------



## trail_desire (18. November 2014)

Muss man sich jetzt auch bald um die Pfalz Sorgen machen??? Neue Hetze gegen Biker in Koblenz....und scheinbar gibt es das auch in Neustadt.......Der Kampf muß wohl doch bald deutschlandweit ausgefochten werden, trotz eigentlich eindeutigem Bundesgesetz. Der Hohn daß wieder die "tiefen Spuren der Zerstörung" angeführt werden. Eigentlich sehen solche Pfade nicht schlecht aus. Auch mancher Wanderer würde sich daran erfreuen. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den wahren tiefen Spuren die duch die Forstwirtschaft  entstehen.

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...d-ihre-Spuren-_arid,1225582.html#.VGsHX8nOH6M


----------



## trail_desire (18. November 2014)

Auch in anderen Regionen, überall das gleiche Bild. Vielleicht sollten wir vor allenm natürlich aus unserem Bundesland solche Bilder zusammentragen und ernsthaft dagegen protestieren.....es kann nicht wirklich das Biken ein Problem sein.....das muß der Öffentlichkeit klarwerden. Solche Hetzkampagnen wie die oben erscheinen dann jedem normalen Bürger als lächerlich und verlogen.....

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/niede...en-gegen-Forstwirtschaft,waldschaeden135.html


----------



## pndrev (18. November 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Muss man sich jetzt auch bald um die Pfalz Sorgen machen??? Neue Hetze gegen Biker in Koblenz....und scheinbar gibt es das auch in Neustadt.......Der Kampf muß wohl doch bald deutschlandweit ausgefochten werden, trotz eigentlich eindeutigem Bundesgesetz. Der Hohn daß wieder die "tiefen Spuren der Zerstörung" angeführt werden. Eigentlich sehen solche Pfade nicht schlecht aus. Auch mancher Wanderer würde sich daran erfreuen. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den wahren tiefen Spuren die duch die Forstwirtschaft  entstehen.
> 
> http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...d-ihre-Spuren-_arid,1225582.html#.VGsHX8nOH6M




Wo sind denn da Bikerspuren?


----------



## Rajesh (18. November 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Indem er das Waldgesetz auslegt, wie es ihm passt und indem er Bikern vorwirft tonnenschwere Steine zu bewegen, hat er sich als Wurmstichig geoutet. Wer so fachlich fundiert daherkommt, verwechselt am Ende noch einen Wildwechsel mit einer Downhillstrecke.


In welchem Waldgesetz steht, dass man sich selber Wege anlegen darf?
Das mit "tonnenschwere" Steine ist doch nur eine übliche Übertreibung um das Problem besser hervorzuheben.
Also das gleiche wie dein


> Wer so fachlich fundiert daherkommt, verwechselt am Ende noch einen Wildwechsel mit einer Downhillstrecke.


Wahrscheinlich sind die Steine nur 50-100kg schwer. 
(wer weiß, ob das "tonnenschwer" vom Förster oder dem Schreiberling stammt)

BTW: Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele ursprüngliche Wildwechsel von MTB-Fahrern zu Downhillstrecken umgewandelt wurden, weil sie meinten, da ist ein Weg, denn darf ich fahren.


----------



## TTT (18. November 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie diese Wege entstanden sind. Durch Biker, spielende Kinder, Fußgänger, angelegt von Wandervereinen,...
Wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist: Man sollte ihnen dankbar sein, der Wald hat dadurch eine deutliche Aufwertung erfahren!


----------



## trail_desire (18. November 2014)

Rajesh schrieb:


> BTW: Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele ursprüngliche Wildwechsel von MTB-Fahrern zu Downhillstrecken umgewandelt wurden, weil sie meinten, da ist ein Weg, denn darf ich fahren.



Was für ein Schwachsinn.....ein Wildwechsel ist kein Weg....meisst kaum erkennbar, zum Downhillen schon mal gar nicht geeignet. Wildwechsel gehen oft duch sehr zugewachsene Stellen, weil das Wild sich dort sicher fühlt. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist für uns auch nicht geeignet, weil durch das Wild da kein wirklich festgetretener Weg entsteht. Wild stört es nicht sich an Zweigen und Ästen zu reiben, Biker aber schon. Da kommen wir  mit unseren ü70 Lenkern doch gar nicht durch.

Also, setzen Sechs......


----------



## trail_desire (18. November 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie diese Wege entstanden sind. Durch Biker, spielende Kinder, Fußgänger, angelegt von Wandervereinen,...
> Wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist: Man sollte ihnen dankbar sein, der Wald hat dadurch eine deutliche Aufwertung erfahren!


Richtig, das sind die Adern, auf denen der Wald, da wo er noch natürlich ist, als solcher naturnah erlebt werden kann,  von spielenden Kindern, Wanderern und Bikern.
Leider sieht man überall immer mehr aufgeplatzte Venen in Form 3,5 m Breiter Forst"STRASSEN".......


----------



## Muckymu (19. November 2014)

Rajesh schrieb:


> In welchem Waldgesetz steht, dass man sich selber Wege anlegen darf?



Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ich glaube, man dürfte Wege anlegen?

Falschauslegung:
Mountainbike-Fahren wird allerdings auf sogenannten Forstwegen geduldet.

Wenn er selbst übertreibt, oder ihn die Presse übertrieben zitiert, ist das sein Problem.
Auf der Empfängerseite entsteht der Eindruck, als wisse er nicht wovon er rede.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. November 2014)

Aktueller Beitrag auf Open Trails: Wo darf man als Kind noch Rad fahren und spielerisch Spaß und Sicherheit auf dem Rad gewinnen?
Sollen Kinder und Jugendliche nur noch in Bikeparks, auf Pumptracks und ein paar genehmigten Ausnahme-Strecken geduldet werden? Oder ist es nicht gerade das Besondere am Rad, dass man damit als Kind die ersten selbstständigen Schritte in die nähere Umgebung vor der Haustür machen und sich die Welt um einen herum erschließen kann? In dieser Umwelt liegt hoffentlich auch ein Wald und der sollte keine Tabu-Zone sein, die man nur von Forstautobahnen aus betrachten darf. Der Weg zur Begeisterung für das Radfahren und in die Natur führt über naturnahe, schmale Wege und die sollten nicht wie in Baden-Württemberg für Radfahrer verboten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (19. November 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aktueller Beitrag auf Open Trails: Wo darf man als Kind noch Rad fahren und spielerisch Spaß und Sicherheit auf dem Rad gewinnen?
> Sollen Kinder und Jugendliche nur noch in Bikeparks, auf Pumptracks und ein paar genehmigten Ausnahme-Strecken geduldet werden? Oder ist es nicht gerade das Besondere am Rad, dass man damit als Kind die ersten selbstständigen Schritte in die nähere Umgebung vor der Haustür machen und sich die Welt um einen herum erschließen kann? In dieser Umwelt liegt hoffentlich auch ein Wald und der sollte keine Tabu-Zone sein, die man nur von Forstautobahnen aus betrachten darf. Der Weg zur Begeisterung für das Radfahren und in die Natur führt über naturnahe, schmale Wege und die sollten nicht wie in Baden-Württemberg für Radfahrer verboten sein.



Tja,wenn ich da an meine Kindheit denke.Wir hatten in den 80ern eine eigene "Rennstrecke" im Wald. Die hatten schon unsere Väter angelegt und bis in die frühen 2000er wurde die auch noch von den damaligen Kids genutzt! Mit dem BMX auf der Straße/Gehweg zu fahren war schon damals keine Option für uns! Ich denke der "Geruch" von Freiheit und Abenteuer sollte keinem Kind verwehrt bleiben.Auf der anderen Seite nörgelt jeder die Jugend hockt nur noch vorm PC/TV!? Vielleicht hängt ja bald in jedem Wald ein Schild: "Betreten verboten,Eltern haften für ihre Kinder"
Vielleicht hätte das aber auch was gutes? Stellt euch vor so ein *§$!#µ* Jäger /Waldbesitzer /Wanderfutzi zeigt das erste Kind bzw, dessen Eltern an. Das wäre doch die perfekte Grundlage um bis vors BVG zu ziehen!?!?


----------



## Rajesh (21. November 2014)

> *Grüne wollen keine Verbotspartei mehr sein*





> Wir kümmern uns um Bürgerrechte und stellen Freiheit als Wert in den Mittelpunkt


http://web.de/magazine/politik/gruenen-parteitag-bereit-regierungsuebernahme-2017-30226924


----------



## Isolator76 (21. November 2014)

Soso... mal wieder... 
Dasselbe hatten sie doch schon nach der Wahl 2013 festgestellt. Seitdem kam der Nationalpark, den keiner wollte und unsere Petition hier wurde auch im Keim erstickt und mit Lügen gerechtfertigt.
Verarschen können wir uns also auch alleine...


----------



## Traufradler (21. November 2014)

Interessant, was Schwarzwald-Tourismus mittlerweile schreibt!!

http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.in...n/Touristiker-sind-an-das-Waldgesetz-gebunden


----------



## trail_desire (21. November 2014)

Traufradler schrieb:


> Interessant, was Schwarzwald-Tourismus mittlerweile schreibt!!
> 
> http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.in...n/Touristiker-sind-an-das-Waldgesetz-gebunden



Gehört eigentlich in "was hört ihr gerade"......passt aber auch zu Krull.....


----------



## MO_Thor (22. November 2014)

Hachja…..der Tourismus….diese feigen Duckmäuser. 
"Mimimi, nur 6% wollen hier radfahren!" - Klar, warum sollten auch mehr zum radeln herkommen, wenns doch im Grunde verboten ist? Schonmal in die Richtung gedacht? Nein? Wundert mich nicht. 
Mir wärs im wesentlichen sowieso lieber, wenn es mehr um die Locals gehen würde. ICH bin hier der tatsächlich Leidtragende, denn MIR wirds Biken auf Trails gesetzlich verboten. Schön, wenn irgendwo in den Tourihochburgen mal 5, mal 15km ausgewiesene Trials sind. Ich will aber vor meiner Haustür fahren. Da, wo ich ohne Auto oder ÖPNV hinkomme. Da, wo ich wohne, lebe und meine Steuern zahle (sorry, der Tritt musste sein). 
Ich will meine Freizeit HIER ausleben, nicht 50km weiter, weils da ausnahmsweise legal ist.


----------



## /dev/random (22. November 2014)

STG schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Kompromiss lehnen einige Mountainbiker und vor allem die in der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB) zusammengeschlossenen MTB’ler grundsätzlich ab. Sie bestehen auf Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Regelung. Radfahrer sollten nach ihrer Meinung im Wald grundsätzlich die gleichen Rechte wie Fußgänger haben.


Wo genau steht, daß wir die gleichen Rechte wie Fußgänger haben wollen? Wir fordern doch lediglich eine Freigabe von Wegen <=2m für Radfahrer. Abseits der Wege wollen wir doch garnicht fahren...



			
				STG schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tourismus könne auch gut ohne die 2-Meter-Regel leben. [...] Eine Aufhebung der 2-Meter-Regel würde nach Einschätzung der STG „am Verkehrsaufkommen auf den schmalen Wanderwegen vermutlich gar nicht viel ändern, da die meisten Waldbesucher sich ohnehin dort bewegen, wo sie sich bewegen wollen.“


Die Einsicht hätten sie auch etwas früher haben können... Besser spät als nie 

Noch was zu den "Konflikten": Ich Anfang November bei bestem Wetter im Nordschwarzwald unterwegs; es waren auch sehr viele Wanderer/Spaziergänger unterwegs. Probleme hatte ich keine (trotz Integralhelm ), ich schieb's auf meine Trailbell. Ich kam mit vielen Leuten ins Gespräch -- pampig war keiner (auch wenn man einigen wenigen angesehen hat, daß sie jetzt gerne meckern würden aber keine Angriffsfläche haben...). Was ich immer wieder zu hören bekam: Das man mit Mountainbikern generell keine Probleme habe, es aber schön wäre, wenn die MTBler sich rechtzeitig(er) bemerkbar machen. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme eben.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt aktuell eine Möglichkeit, sich aktiv an der Open Trails-Kampagne zu beteiligen und diese tatkräftig zu unterstützen.

Auf Open Trails ist heute ein Beitrag erschienen, der dazu aufruft, Bilder von sich im Sinne der "Wir sind Mountainbiker"-Kampagne zu posten: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/655042141284099

- bitte ladet eigene Bilder als Kommentar hoch, damit das Ganze ein bisschen Dynamik entfaltet
- am besten Bilder ohne Helm, idealerweise in Zivilkleidung, aber gerne mit Helm unterm Arm, Bike vor sich etc.
- bitte jeweils auch mit den Angaben: Vorname (Alter), Beruf, Wohnort

Es geht darum, das Bild der Biker differenzierter darzustellen, damit deutlich wird, dass auch Mountainbiker ganz normale Menschen aus allen Gesellschaftsschichten, Generationen und Berufsgruppen sind. 

Besten Gruß und Dank
Hockdrik

P.S.: Bilder können einfach als Kommentar unter den aktuellen Beitrag bei Open Trails gepostet werden oder per PM an Open Trails gesendet werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2014)

Die Aktion "Wir sind Mountainbiker" auf Open Trails ist gestern übrigens sehr gut angekommen, es gab viele Posts mit Bildern etc. Weitere trudeln ein und sind angekündigt (manche wollen extra auf das Wochenende warten, um bei Tageslicht ein passendes Bild zu schießen (mit Bike, ohne Helm auf dem Kopf, idealerweise in Zivil)). Die Aktion wird noch eine Weile laufen. Es ist also nicht zu spät, sich mit einem Bild zu beteiligen. 

Die Aktion ist aber nicht nur bei den Bikern gut angekommen, sondern wurde auch von "der Industrie" aufgegriffen:
Deuter und Brügelmann haben den Beitrag auf ihren Seiten geteilt und zeigen sich auf diese Weise solidarisch mit Open Trails.

-> Bitte liken, damit die merken, dass es sich lohnt, für die Interessen der Kundschaft einzutreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (25. November 2014)

Und wie nimmt man(n)/frau teil wenn man aus Überzeugung nicht im Frazenbuch ist!?


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2014)

PM an mich, ich leite das dann weiter und es wird als Beitrag von Open Trails gepostet. 
Vorname (Alter), Beruf, Wohnort wäre super, als Bild hat sich eins in zivil und eins in voller Montur auf dem Rad bewährt.


----------



## viperman666 (25. November 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:
			
		

> PM an mich, ich leite das dann weiter und es wird als Beitrag von Open Trails gepostet.
> Vorname (Alter), Beruf, Wohnort wäre super, als Bild hat sich eins in zivil und eins in voller Montur auf dem Rad bewährt.


Alles klar, kommt demnächst!


----------



## Mountain77 (27. November 2014)

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/odyss...ehen/Video?documentId=24968074&bcastId=246888

Läuft gerade auf SWR, ein paar nette Hintergrundinfos dabei. Bisher noch kein MTBler aufgetaucht!


----------



## Athabaske (28. November 2014)

...das alte Märchen von der Bestandsregulierung durch Großraubtiere, das von einem vorgeblichen Fachmann - sehr, sehr schwach.

Großraubtiere haben auf die Bestände von Rotwild nur einen kleinen Einfluss, bestandsregulierend sind im wesentlichen Gesundheit und Futterangebot. Man schaue sich hierzu v.a. Gegenden wie das subarktische Kanada an, die Karibuherden werden durch den Winter, damit verbunden das Futterangebot und durch Krankheiten reduziert.

Der Hinweis auf den Bär ist fast schon krotesk, ist er doch eher ein Allesfresser und verschmäht auch Aas nicht unbedingt. Wie Bären das Rot- und Rehwild reduzieren sollen kann der gute Wildtiermanager wohl kaum erklären. Wölfe haben im wesentlichen einen großen Einfluss auf das Verhalten von Großwild. Beispielsweise ist das Verhalten von Gemsen stark von der Anwesenheit von Wölfen abhängig. Gibt es welche, sind sie in den Felsen, gibt es keine, im Wald wo sie dann zu Konkurrenten vom Rotwild werden.

Das Verhalten von Reh- und Rotwild (wenigstens der Punkt wurde wahrheitsgemäß wiedergegeben) hat sich der Bejagung angepasst. Vom eher tagaktiven auf Wiesen und Feldern fressenden Tier zum scheuen, dämmerungsaktiven im Wald.

A propos Rotwild und Wald. Hierzu eine kleine bayrische Anekdote, die vermutlich so auch auf andere Regionen übertragen werden kann. Annodunnemals hilt sich das Rotwild im Sommer in den bayrischen Alpen auf und äßte dort v.a. auf den freien Matten. Winters zogen sie dann in die Flussniederungen, weil dort das Narungsangebot u.a. auch auf den abgeernteten Feldern und Wiesen auch im Winter akzeptabel war. Die Bergwälder waren größtenteils in Adelsbesitz, wärend in den Niederungen auch die Bauern jagen durften. Dem Adel schmeckte die Bejagung "ihres" königlichen Wilds durch schnöde Bauern nicht und es wurde die Winterfütterung eingefüht. Und damit der Anfang vom hohen Reh- und Rotwildbestand den wir heute vorfinden. Die Hirsche wurden in den Bergwäldern gehalten und der Bestand wurde nicht mehr durch harte Winter oder die Gefahren des Herbst- oder Frühjahrszuges mehr reduziert. Teilweise hielt man sie sogar in eigens angelegten Wintergattern.

Die Jagd heute ist, genau wie große Teile der Wälder, nichts naturnahes mehr, die Wälder sind Kulturlandschaft und das Jagen ist ein Teil dieser Kulturlandschaft. Dort wo naturnahe Jagd stattfindet hat der Mensch mit seiner Bajagung im übrigen auch kaum Einfluss auf die Wildbestände. Beispielsweise in Skandinavien oder im oben erwähnten Kanada.


----------



## damage0099 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ha!
Dazu hab ich auch noch etwas.....
Ein Jäger bei mir hat im Umkreis von 50m um einen seiner Hochsitze 6 Häufchen mit Futter bereitgestellt.....
Natürlich mit bester Sicht von oben aus auf die Futter'stellen'.
Pech für ihn, daß ich mir dort jedesmal fast in die Hose mache, wenn ich dran vorbeiradle (Forststraße >2m!), dann immer schlagartig für kleine Biker muß und dabei glatt jedesmal unglücklich ein Futterhäufchen treffe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2014)

Was nicht gerade zur Reduzierung der Konflikte unter den unterschiedlichen Waldnutzer und -besuchern beitragen wird, aber gut: jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2014)

Open Trails Mitmach-Aktion "Wir sind Mountainbiker" läuft weiter, Gravity Mountainbike Magazine hat's gerade geteilt:
https://www.facebook.com/GravityMountainbikeMagazine/posts/774871295894011

Wer hat noch nicht? Wer will noch mal?
Dann einfach ein Bild in Zivil und ein Bild im Bike-Outfit inkl. der Angaben Vorname, Alter, Beruf, Wohnort hier als Kommentar posten:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/655042141284099


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Open Trails Mitmach-Aktion "Wir sind Mountainbiker" läuft weiter, Gravity Mountainbike Magazine hat's gerade geteilt:
> https://www.facebook.com/GravityMountainbikeMagazine/posts/774871295894011



Wurde wieder gelöscht... kein Ahnung warum... 


Naja, stand auch nichts anderes drin als:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wer hat noch nicht? Wer will noch mal?
> Dann einfach ein Bild in Zivil und ein Bild im Bike-Outfit inkl. der Angaben Vorname, Alter, Beruf, Wohnort hier als Kommentar posten:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/655042141284099


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2014)

Da wir es hier kürzlich von Jägern hatten:

"Biker rettet Jäger" auf Facebook (oder für Nicht-Facebookler direkt auf der Seite der Zeitung).

Hattet Ihr auch schon mal Situationen im Wald, in denen Ihr anderen helfen konntet oder in denen Euch geholfen wurde? Kommentare bitte gerne auf Facebook!


----------



## Athabaske (1. Dezember 2014)

...mir kann nicht mehr geholfen werden...


----------



## Stopelhopser (1. Dezember 2014)

Wie bereits beschrieben. Von jedem "Versprengten" im Wald dem ich Auskunft gegen durfte nur einen Euro und der Carbon LRS wäre finanziert.
Neulich ein Spanier. Bei denen ist der SW sehr beliebt, ist nach einer Statistik (es gibt deren leider viele) die Gruppe mit den meisten Zuwächsen in dem Bereich.

Seit die Aktion "Zwei Meter" läuft erkläre ich jedem Verirrten dass er eigentlich gerade total Schwein hat. Denn wenn ich hier nicht illegal wäre, dann wäre es Essig mit der Auskunft.
Wende ich sogar auf den breiten Wegen an, weil ich dort leider manchmal als Verbindung von Pfad zu Pfädchen fahren muss. Und ohne Pfade wäre ich auch dort nicht anzutreffen.


----------



## Athabaske (1. Dezember 2014)

...wie wäre es mit einer Aktion "Helden der Wälder" auf Open Trails?


----------



## trail_desire (2. Dezember 2014)

Ja......und der neue Schwalbe heisst dann auch bald  Robin Wood


----------



## muddymartin (2. Dezember 2014)

gute idee, wir sollten schwalbe gewinnen für eine BW-edition
Illegal Ines
Forbidden Fred
Jailhouse John
Outlaw Oscar
Restricted Ron
Banned Bob

...


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Schwalbe Edition hat was! 
Illegal Ines müsste so ein Trekkingrad Reifen sein. 



Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wie wäre es mit einer Aktion "Helden der Wälder" auf Open Trails?





trail_desire schrieb:


> Ja......und der neue Schwalbe heisst dann auch bald  Robin Wood



Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: 
Ihr habt doch bestimmt auch schon Fremden im Wald geholfen, oder? 
Den Weg gezeigt, Pumpe/Werkzeug geliehen, Schlauch geschenkt…?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (2. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die Schwalbe Edition hat was!
> Illegal Ines müsste so ein Trekkingrad Reifen sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich treff so selten jemand. Ab und zu halt Verirrten den Weg zeigen. Einmal erste Hilfe geleistet bei nem Zusammenstoß MTBler mit Fußgängerin, war aber a) auf nem Feldweg und b) definitiv keine gute Werbung für uns... (Biker war echt ein Vollhorst).


----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2014)

...ich treffe so schlecht - im Nahbereich wirkt sich mittlerweile die Weitsichtigkeit schon aus. Auch der breitere Lenker hat nicht wirklich geholfen.

Und in der Tat, ich lege sehr viel Wert auf ungetrübten Natur- und Sportgenuss und mein etwas anderer Bio- und Tagesrhythmus ermöglicht es mir antizyklisch im Wald zu sein. Dumm für mich, wenn es mich mal trifft. Aber wahre, harte Männer stellen sich mit entblöster Brust den Gefahren in den Wäldern!


----------



## Docker (2. Dezember 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> gute idee, wir sollten schwalbe gewinnen für eine BW-edition
> Illegal Ines
> Forbidden Fred
> Jailhouse John
> ...


 
Jailhhouse John
Ist ja wohl der Knaller


----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2014)

Docker schrieb:


> Jailhhouse John
> Ist ja wohl der Knaller


helpfull hellen?


----------



## muddymartin (2. Dezember 2014)

nonsens...gelöscht


----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> nonsens...gelöscht


...warum, Dein Nick wäre doch auch ein guter Beitrag, wenn man dann wieder legal dürfte...


----------



## muddymartin (2. Dezember 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...warum, Dein Nick wäre doch auch ein guter Beitrag, wenn man dann wieder legal dürfte...


Für die Hilfsbereiten wäre neben Helpfull Häns noch

Muddy Theresa
oder
Downhill Lhama

denkbar


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2014)

Holy Roller
Sad Sam
Volker Vogelfrei
Jailed Jenny
Taboo Tina
Forbidden Finn
Hiding Heidi
Willi the Kid
Secret Stefan
Lawless Lars
Prison Ilse
Wanted Walter
Annoying Anton
Disturbing Dieter
Troublesome Thorsten
Hohlweg Hooligan
Scary Carsten
Underground Udo
Bußgeld Britta
...

Gibt es hier jemanden, der das professionell mit Photoshop oder so auf Basis von Fotos passender (Schwalbe) Reifen umsetzen könnte?
Also die abgewandelten Namen täuschend echt auf die Reifenflanken retuschieren?!
Als regionale Sonderedition sozusagen.
Hätte keine Eile wäre eine mittelfristige Aktion... 

Bitte gerne Kontaktaufnahme per PM an mich.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2014)

EDIT: PM Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> nonsens...gelöscht



Nonsense Norbert 
Gitta Gelöscht


----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2014)

...bornierter Bonde, wäre vermutlich nicht in diesem Sinne?


----------



## freigeist (2. Dezember 2014)

die namensvorschhläge sind eigtl. alle geil


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...bornierter Bonde, wäre vermutlich nicht in diesem Sinne?



Doch, der bekommt extra Pannen-Schutz


----------



## damage0099 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Doch, der bekommt extra Pannen-Schutz


Genau! Besonders resistent!


----------



## muddymartin (2. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Doch, der bekommt extra Pannen-Schutz



Klar das ist der
Bigoted Bonde Snakeskin (gibts aber nur für Fatbikes)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (2. Dezember 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> gute idee, wir sollten schwalbe gewinnen für eine BW-edition
> Illegal Ines
> Forbidden Fred
> Jailhouse John
> ...



Man könnte auch Conti Fragen 

Ich würde dann den JailKing Protection fürs VR und den BondeRaceKing Protection am HR nehmen 

Für sehr ruppiges Gelände gibt es dann den Bonde Projekt Illegal


----------



## damage0099 (2. Dezember 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...bornierter Bonde, wäre vermutlich nicht in diesem Sinne?


Abkürzung wäre auch cool: BoBo


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. Dezember 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Abkürzung wäre auch cool: BoBo



Warum muss ich bei BoBo grade an das hier denken?!?


----------



## trail_desire (2. Dezember 2014)

Fürs Modelljahr  2016 nehm ich dann den Conti Ex-Miniterpräsident  für´s Vorderrad und hinten den Conti Ex-MLR Minister.......der rollt sicher noch schneller

Es gibt intern schon Gerüchte, daß an der Entwicklung des EX-MLR bereits gearbeitet wird....


----------



## beuze1 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Schlauch geschenkt…?!



niemals, Dummheit muss bestraft werden und hat seinen Preis! 
.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Genau! Besonders resistent!



und ziemlich panne! 

auch passend:
Black Bonde passt auch irgendwie
Verboten Bonde 
Ambiguous Alex

und wo wir schon bei Hybridreifen sind:
Winding Winni


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2014)

beuze1 schrieb:


> niemals, Dummheit muss bestraft werden und hat seinen Preis!
> .



Kein Wunder, dass Du "Mit der Gesamtsituation eher unzufrieden" bist...


----------



## Docker (2. Dezember 2014)

In dem Zusammenhang käme auch noch
"Bondage Bonde" in Frage, weil er uns unserer Freiheit beraubt!


----------



## trail_desire (2. Dezember 2014)

Und der Schwalbe  Bea Böhlen in der Petitionsstar-Mischung.....gibts aber garantiert nur schlauchlos


----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2014)

...aber da die alle sowieso permantent auf dem Schlauch stehen, ist tubeless für die neue Mäntelkollektion sowieso Pflicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2014)

Bei der Wanderjugend sollen mittlerweile Tatoos in Form von Reifenabdrücken DER Renner sein!


----------



## Stopelhopser (2. Dezember 2014)

Wie soll man sonst sein Image aufpolieren?

Gut, die Mechanismen sind bekannt. Die Kiez Größe spendet ja auch gerne was für den (Jugend)Fußball und bricht trotzdem dem Konkurenten die Nase. Nur macht man als MTB'ler nix böses - nur etwas Verbotenes.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2014)

Zu dem "Wir sind Mountainbiker"-Post trudeln übrigens immer noch neue Bilder ein:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/655042141284099
(-> Bilder in den Kommentaren)


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. Dezember 2014)

War heute mal wieder joggen..... der Weg rechts, war mal ein Trail.....


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Dezember 2014)

Da habt ihr Mountainbiker ja ganz schön gewütet.


----------



## ciao heiko (2. Dezember 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder joggen..... der Weg rechts, war mal ein Trail...



Da hängt ein Schwarwaldvereins Wegweiser am Baum. Wo war das? Ich würde die Info gerne dem SWV zukommen lassen.

ciao heiko


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. Dezember 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da habt ihr Mountainbiker ja ganz schön gewütet.



Die Affen mit ihren dämlichen Fat-Bikes eben lol


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Dezember 2014)

Spätestens jetzt hat der Weg über 2-Meter... auch eine Möglichkeit "Legalize Mountainbiking" in BaWü.


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. Dezember 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Da hängt ein Schwarwaldvereins Wegweiser am Baum. Wo war das? Ich würde die Info gerne dem SWV zukommen lassen.
> 
> ciao heiko



Hi Heiko

das war ziehmlich genau an diesem Punkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (3. Dezember 2014)

Sieht mir nicht nach einem Weg aus, für den nun extra Bäume gerodet worden wären. Wahrscheinlich ein 30 Jahre alter Rückeweg, der zum Trail "verkommen" ist und nun reaktiviert wurde. Wenn der zuständige Förster nicht durch Mountainbikefeindichkeit aufgefallen ist, sollte man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen.


----------



## beuze1 (3. Dezember 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Da hängt ein Schwarwaldvereins Wegweiser am Baum. Wo war das? Ich würde die Info gerne dem SWV zukommen lassen.



Was soll das bitte bringen? Der Besitzer des nutzwaldes hat doch wohl das recht seinen Wald zu nutzen und dazu braucht es eben halt auch mal Schneisen um das Holz rauszuholen. Und der Winter ist eben die Zeit Holz zu schlagen auch wenn es nass ist und dabei solche unschöne Schlamm Pisten entstehen!

.


----------



## Rajesh (3. Dezember 2014)

Deswegen sollte es der SWV trotzdem wissen. Vielleicht wollen sie ihren Wanderweg deswegen verlegen oder wieder herrichten.


----------



## trail_desire (3. Dezember 2014)

Die freut das vielleicht. Da kommt ne Tonne Schotter pro Qm drauf und dann muß sich der SWV nicht mehr um die Wegpflege kümmern.....nur noch immer schön die Schilder putzen.


----------



## trail_desire (3. Dezember 2014)

Man beachte einmal den Vergleich der Erschließungsdichte

Gibts da noch weitere Zahlen von anderen Bundesländern? Ich hab immer so ein Gefühl, daß die Ausbeutung des Waldes in BW am schlimmsten ist. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor, wenn ich durch andere Bundesländer reise. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Früher hieß es ja.....man sieht vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht. Das muß ja bald heißen.....man sieht vor lauter Wegen den Wald nicht.....(mehr)

http://www.qrb-bw.de/neues/rc-tag/pdf_pool/8-Dietz_Waldwegebau.pdf


----------



## Athabaske (3. Dezember 2014)

...und das bei der ungüstigeren Topografie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traufradler (4. Dezember 2014)

Hab gestern eine interessante Einladung von Herrn Bonde auf dem Stuttgarter Weihnachtsmarkt gesehen.
Er lädt zum Gespräch am 8.12. ein!!

Wer kommt auch hin?

Gibts dann schon den Special edition Reifen für ihn?


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Dezember 2014)

[QUOTE="trail_desire, post: einmal den Vergleich dschließungsdichte

Gibts da noch weitere Zahlen von anderen Bundesländern? Ich hab immer so ein Gefühl, daß die Ausbeutung des Waldes in BW am schlimmsten ist. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor, wenn ich durch andere Bundesländer reise. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Früher hieß es ja.....man sieht vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht. Das muß ja bald heißen.....man sieht vor lauter Wegen den Wald nicht.....(mehr)

http://www.qrb-bw.de/neues/rc-tag/pdf_pool/8-Dietz_Waldwegebau.pdf[/QUOTE]

In BW seit ihr nicht alleine, hier in NRW schauts aehnlich aus. In den kleinen Waldgebieten hier im Umkreis, im Teuteburger Wald und im Sauerland wird fleissig Holz gemacht, zumeist mit schwerem Geraet. Dafuer entsprechend breite Forstautobahnen aufgeschuettet. Es wird erzaehlt, dass Altvertraege so   schlecht verhandelt wurden, dass jetzt auf Teufel komm raus Holz zur Verfügung gestellt werden muss. Zusaetzlich noch die Brennholzgewinnung.
Man muss sich aber auch immer wieder klar machen, es handelt sich aber auch um Nutzwaelder und in vielen ist das Holz jetzt verkaufsreif...


----------



## TTT (6. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie scheint der Politikstil, den wir mit der Petition erlebt haben, bei den Grünen dazu zu gehören. Heute in der Nürtinger Zeitung:
Lügen, Vertuschen, Aussitzen. Schlimmer wars auch bei der CDU nicht:


----------



## Athabaske (6. Dezember 2014)

...die NDU-Affaire ist nicht der richtige Ansatzpunkt um sich als Mountainbiker Gehör zu verschaffen. Sorry!


----------



## TTT (6. Dezember 2014)

Mir gings nur um den scheinbar durchgängigen Politikstil.


----------



## Athabaske (6. Dezember 2014)

...was der MdL Sckerl da treibt ist hoffentlich im wesentlichen auf seinem Mist gewachsen. Und nicht Ausdruck eines generellen Politikstils. Da sei Kretschmann davor...


----------



## Rajesh (6. Dezember 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Da sei Kretschmann davor...


Wenn das der Fall wäre, wäre der Herr Sckerl nicht mehr im Amt.


----------



## TTT (6. Dezember 2014)

Was ist mit den Lügen von den tödlichen Unfällen, Verkehrssicherungspflichten, Rechtssicherheit, juristische verbindlicher Normen etc., der Verweigerung juristisch wichtige Gründe zu nennen, dem Vorenthalten der Petitionsempfehlung wo wieder die tödlichen Unfälle als Begründung eingeflossen sind, bis alles gelaufen war...


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Dezember 2014)

Grün regiert, reden Sie mit!
Der Minister für ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz, Alexander Bonde, lädt ein zu "Grün regiert!". 

Diese freundliche Geste sollten wir nicht ausschlagen. Wer Zeit hat der folge doch seiner Einladung und rede mit. 

Am Montag 8.12.2014 19:00 Uhr
Geißstr. 7 , 70173 Stuttgart

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...46105.193326687455649/661614980626815/?type=1

.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Dezember 2014)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Grün regiert, reden Sie mit!
> Der Minister für ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz, Alexander Bonde, lädt ein zu "Grün regiert!".
> 
> Diese freundliche Geste sollten wir nicht ausschlagen. Wer Zeit hat der folge doch seiner Einladung und rede mit.
> ...




Ist hier keiner aus Stuttgart und Umgebung unter der Leserschaft oder seht ihr einfach keinen Sinn darin, Herrn Bonde mal persönlich auf das Thema anzusprechen?

Ich werde morgen früh versuchen, einen für Montagabend vorgesehenen Geschäftstermin abzusagen, um hingehen zu können.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (7. Dezember 2014)

bin im falschen Thread gelandet...


----------



## beuze1 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> oder seht ihr einfach keinen Sinn darin, Herrn Bonde mal persönlich?




Da geh ich doch lieber zwei stunden biken, auf Handtuch breiten trails und keiner
stört sich hier daran!

.


----------



## JayDee1982 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ist hier keiner aus Stuttgart und Umgebung unter der Leserschaft oder seht ihr einfach keinen Sinn darin, Herrn Bonde mal persönlich auf das Thema anzusprechen?
> 
> Ich werde morgen früh versuchen, einen für Montagabend vorgesehenen Geschäftstermin abzusagen, um hingehen zu können.
> 
> Wer kommt mit?



Frag das lieber eine Kuh auf einer Weide in Timbuktu...... von der wirst du ehr eine sinnvolle und qualifizierte Antwort erwarten können als von so einem komischen Volksverbrecher..... ääääähmmmmmm Volksvertreter meinte ich natürlich


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Dezember 2014)

Hier gibt es einen kurzen Bericht vom Bonde Treffen. Danke an alle die da waren.

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...46105.193326687455649/662665967188383/?type=1

.


----------



## martinos (10. Dezember 2014)

... der Schwäbische Albverein unterstützt nun wenigstens das Bike-Bergsteigen, denn der SAV Holzelfingen (Nähe Bad Urach) richtet einen Vortrag von Harald Philipp aus (http://www.summitride.com/termine/), der es ja auch nicht so arg mit den breiten Wegen hat

Das wär doch mal eine gelungene Steilvorlage für ein Interview mit den Verantwortlichen der dortigen Ortsgruppe, oder?


----------



## dickerbert (10. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht ist es eine Falle?


----------



## Athabaske (10. Dezember 2014)

martinos schrieb:


> ... der Schwäbische Albverein unterstützt nun wenigstens das Bike-Bergsteigen, denn der SAV Holzelfingen (Nähe Bad Urach) richtet einen Vortrag von Harald Philipp aus (http://www.summitride.com/termine/), der es ja auch nicht so arg mit den breiten Wegen hat
> 
> Das wär doch mal eine gelungene Steilvorlage für ein Interview mit den Verantwortlichen der dortigen Ortsgruppe, oder?


...die Wege von Harald Philipp liegen sowas von außerhalb des Waldes und in Höhen, die auf der schwäbischen Alb nie erreicht werden, insofern...


----------



## HelmutK (10. Dezember 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...die Wege von Harald Philipp liegen sowas von außerhalb des Waldes und in Höhen, die auf der schwäbischen Alb nie erreicht werden, insofern...



.... insofern brauchen wir auch für die Alb einen 10-Prozent-Kompromiss und ein Handbuch, auf dessen Grundlage 10% der Berge auf der Alb in hochalpines Gebirge umgewidmet werden können


----------



## Athabaske (10. Dezember 2014)

...mit dem Aushub der Neubaustrecke S-Ulm, S21 und der zukünftigen neuen A8, liese sich das doch locker bewerkstelligen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (10. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht sollten sich die Schwaben mit den Niederländern zusammentun, die hatten so was ähnliches auch mal vor.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Dezember 2014)

Erstaunlicher Beitrag heute auf Open Trails: 
Lieber Alpenzoo als Mountainbiker


----------



## waldwegflitzer (15. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Erstaunlicher Beitrag heute auf Open Trails:
> Lieber Alpenzoo als Mountainbiker


 
Wem ist eigentlich damit gedient, dass immer Konflikte herbeigeredet werden? Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum in solchen Beiträgen immer von Konflikten gesprochen wird, aber nie konkret, sondern stets vage, ja sogar angsteinflößend.

"Kanalisieren" - ist auch so ein Unwort, wenn ich das schon höre.

„Der Blomberg ist einfach kein Radlerberg, sondern soll ein Wanderberg bleiben.“

Warum nicht beides? Was sind das blos immer für Vorurteile. Ich habe schon mit vielen Wanderern überraschend interessante Gespräche geführt.

Im übrigen ist mir gestern wieder mal im Solitudewald aufgefallen, dass offenbar großen Wert darauf gelegt wird, jeden Trail möglichst komplett zu zerstören. Stichwort Holzernte. Die Forstlobby scheint es wirklich ernst zu meinen, mit ihrem Anspruch, der alleinige Herr im Walde bleiben zu wollen.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Dezember 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Wem ist eigentlich damit gedient, dass immer Konflikte herbeigeredet werden?



Ist doch klar: damit ist denen gedient, die ihren Besitzstand wahren oder sogar ausbauen wollen.

Wenn man die wenigen echten Konflikte dramatisieren oder schüren kann, wenn man die Biker auch unabhängig von tatsächlichen Konflikten als Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit, als Gefahr für die Natur sowie Leib und Leben darstellen kann, ist es leichter, ihnen z.B. das Wegerecht zu verwehren. Und das hilft denjenigen, die die 2-Meter-Regel beibehalten wollen und auch denjenigen, die so einen Berg in eine _Bezahl-_Tourismus-Oase mit Zoo_-Einritt_, Sommerrodelbahn_-Eintritt_, Parkplatz_-Gebühren_ etc. verwandeln wollen. Was interessiert die, dass es für die Region evtl. nachhaltiger ist, den Bike-Tourismus zu stärken? Und was interessiert die das Interesse der einheimischen Biker? Nicht viel, scheint es.

Dass es in der Praxis kaum Konflikte gibt (das belegt selbst die Studie, die Bonde in seinem MTB-Handbuch zitiert) und es auch sonst keine sachlichen Argumente für eine Ghetto-isierung des Bike-Sports gibt - geschenkt! Wer gibt sich schon mit Sachargumenten ab, wenn man mit Pauschal-Propaganda erfolgreich und ungestraft seine Interessen vertreten kann?

Aber gut, das ist halt Lobby-Arbeit.

Wirklich schlimm ist nur,
dass sich die Politik vor den Karren der Wald-Lobby spannen lässt und ebenfalls auf die vorliegenden Sachargumente pfeift. Stattdessen werden von der Politik weiter die Märchen von Wegezerstörung, Wildstörung und Unfallgefahr erzählt und damit die Konflikte im Wald sogar noch geschürt.

Wirklich schlimm ist zudem,
dass sich auch die Presse vor diesen Karren spannen lässt, denn wenn Oma sich mal wieder mit einem _beherzten Sprung in die Büsche_ vor so einem wildgewordenen Meintenbauker retten musste, ist das für die Leserschaft wesentlich interessanter als die Schlagzeile "Dieses Wochenende wieder keine Konflikte im Wald!". Konflikte helfen also auch der Presse, denn über Konflikte macht man mehr Auflage als über Positiv-Nachrichten. Und dabei ist es absolut nebensächlich, dass Oma tatsächlich nur auf einem breiten Forstweg von einem gleichaltrigen Trekkingrad-Radler überrascht wurde, weil sie ihr Hörgerät mal wieder auf leise gestellt und das wiederholte Klingeln überhört hat. _Beherzt in die Büsche springen_ macht sich halt besser beim Kaffeeklatsch und auch auf der Lokalseite der Zeitung und Biker sind halt das glaubwürdigere Feindbild. Außerdem hatte der einen Helm auf, also war er auch Meintenbauker, das hat der Lokalreporter auch so gesehen.

Fertig ist der mediale Konflikt.

Und dann ist doch auch klar, dass man die Jungs kanalisiern muss, oder? Die sind schließlich gemeingefährlich, das leuchtet jedem ein.
Und zwar egal ob er die letzten Jahre mal im Wald war oder nicht.


----------



## Athabaske (15. Dezember 2014)

...das Schlimme ist ja, die Wanderer und ihre Hüter haben noch nicht erkannt, dass sie die nächsten auf der (Abschuss-)liste sind. Ein guter Wald ist nur ein komplett menschleerer Wald, bis auf Forstarbeiter, Jäger und BUND-Mitarbeiter natürlich.

Dann heißt Kanalisierung, runter mit der Spülung und dem freien Betretungsrecht...


----------



## damage0099 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Meintenbauker



Ha! Ich lach mich tot!   
Das Wort muß in den Duden!

Hätte ich gern ein Trikot von! Ich glaub, ich mach mir eins zu Weihnachten!

Ein anständiges MTB mit breiten Traktor-Reifen drauf, das meterbreite Furchen zieht....
Muß mal meinen Photoshop anwerfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldwegflitzer (15. Dezember 2014)

Eigentlich ist ja zu all den Themen bereits alles hier erläutert und diskutiert worden.

Aber glauben die Hüter tatsächlich, die Zeit wieder zurück drehen zu können, dass, wie zu Feudalzeiten, kein Bürger mehr den Wald betreten darf, ohne ggfs. dafür bestraft zu werden? Oder ist das eventuell ein sentimental verklärtes Zurücksehnen dieser Zustände?

Was macht die Jägerlobby so stark und so einflussreich in der Politik, dass Argumente, die wissentlich falsch sind, für zutreffend betrachtet werden, um eine Reglementierung einzuführen, bzw. beizubehalten?
Oder geht die Politik hier mal wieder den Weg der Beruhigungspillen? Damit meine ich hier die Vorgehensweise, dass vorgegeben wird, man teile die Sorgen und Nöte der Bürger, hört sie an, tut dann jedoch etwas ganz anderes, nämlich nichts, damit man parlamentarisch arbeit spart?
Jeder, der eine Entscheidung trifft wird von irgendjemandem dafür kritisiert, dem die Entscheidung nicht gefällt, das ist bekannt und in einer Demokratie auch gut so. Erschreckend finde ich, dass gerade die Politik am liebsten nichts entscheidet, damit sie niemanden weh tut (oder aber denjenigen, die keine Lobby haben). Stichwort Beruhgigungspille Rente mit 63, ohne darauf hinzuweisen, dass sich die Beiträge, die in Zukunft ohnehin von einer kleineren Gruppe erwirtschaftet werden, dann automatisch erhöhen, oder die Leistungen reduziert werden müssen.
Oder die Unreformierbarkeit des Beamtensystems. Jeder weiß, dass die Pensionslawine rollt.

Ich weiss es ist off topic, aber die Liste von NICHTENTSCHEIDUNGEN ist belibig fortsetzbar.

Derweil verrottet die Infrastruktur bei Bahn und Straße, das Kanalsystem ist in Großstädten noch zum großen Teil aus der Kaiserzeit und wird notdürftig geflickt.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Dezember 2014)

Ja, und die 2-Meter-Regel ist ein Parade-Beispiel für dieses NICHTENTSCHEIDEN:
- 2-Meter-Regel abschaffen gibt Ärger mit der Waldlobby -> also lässt man sie unangetastet
- 2-Meter-Regel verfolgen und durchsetzen würde die Biker auf die Barrikaden bringen* -> also verfolgt man sie nicht

Das ist der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes, schadet aber der Rechtsmoral und dem Ansehen der Politik, den Jugendtrainern (mehr oder wenige bewusst), der Entwicklung des Tourismus und der Entwicklung des Fahrrads als attraktives Sportgerät (und Verkehrsmittel).

*Im Moment sehe ich uns nicht auf den Barrikaden. Ein Teil versucht es mit begrenzten Mitteln mit Lobby-Arbeit und der Rest fährt einfach. Bringt ja eh nichts und so richtig stört die Regel den einzelnen Biker ja auch nicht. Man hat sich gut damit abgefunden und arrangiert illegal unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. Dezember 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Wem ist eigentlich damit gedient, dass immer Konflikte herbeigeredet werden? Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum in solchen Beiträgen immer von Konflikten gesprochen wird, aber nie konkret, sondern stets vage, ja sogar angsteinflößend.



Warum?! Das kann ich dir sagen.....
Es geht um Geld, Kohle, Mammon, Mos, Moneten, Schotter, etc.....

Wenn es kein Konflikt geben würde, müsse keine Rodelban gebaut werden.... der Bauunternehmer (der mit sicherheit im Gemeinderat sitzt und ganz ganz DICKE mit dem Bürgermeister ist) würde ja keinen Auftrag haben.... keinen Geld verdienen. Nur wenn dieser Schotter macht, kann er ja dem Bürgermeister etwas spenden und ihn ja dann auch wieder wählen.

Die nennen es Konflikt, ich nenne es "aus Steuergeldern, Privatvermögen machen" oder auch Steuergeldverschwendung.

Wer könnte denn OHNE Konflikt ein MTB-Regelbuchschreiben und die 10%-Trail-Schei** im Schwarzwald der breiten Öffentlichkeit als Puderzucker verkaufen?!?

Es ist doch soooo einfach den Leuten einen kalten Schauer uber den Rücken laufen zu lassen.
Erzähl ihnen wie gefährlich ein MTB auf dem Trail/Wanderweg sein könnte, wie viele Horden von ungezogenen Bengeln, die Wege zerstören könnten, dichte zu der Zahl noch das 10fache dazu, werfe noch mit ein paar Halbwarheiten um dich und die verängstigten Lemminge werden dir den Hof machen.

Eine Gruppe in Angst, lässt sich sehr viel leichter in eine gewisse Richtung lenken. 
Es ist also alles nur eine Manipulation, damit einige wenige wieder Geld einstecken können.

Es geht doch nicht darum die Gruppe XY vor einer wirklichen Gefahr zu schützen..... sondern um Geld.

Warum ist Kanabis verboten und Zigaretten erlaubt?
Warum ist Kanabis verboten aber Herz-Kreislauf-WasauchimmerfürTabletten die einen 12Seitige Nebenwirkungenliste haben erlaubt?

Weil es sooooooo gefährlich ist? Oder sooooo tötlich? Oder einfach nur, weil die Industrie und der Staat daran nichts verdient?!? Weil man es selbst anbauen könnte/kann?!??!?!?

Ich konsumiere *KEINEN* Kanabis (oder sonstige Drogen) ein Bekannter der an Toret leidet schon!!!!
Früher konnte er nichts machen, weil er vom Arzt mit Medikamenten/Drogen ruhig gestellt wurde.
Er hatte ein ganzes Sammelsurium an Tabletten und Mittelchen, die er nehmen musste. 
Ein Medikament hat ihn ruhig gestellt, verursachte aber Bluthochdruck, also musste er etwas gegen den hohen Blutdruck nehmen, dieses Medikament verursachte aber Verstopfung also gab es ein Abführmittel, dies verursahte aber Kopfschmerzen, somit gab es eine Asperin usw.

Und wer hat an seinem Leiden verdient? Wem wurde geholfen? Wer konnte sich über ein dickes Konto freuen?
Ich mach es mal kurz, er war es nicht!!!

Seit dem er den ÖKO-Weg geht, kann er so gut wie alles machen, seine Ticks haben abgenommen, sind teilweise ganz verschwunden..... 
Und es kostet sehr sehr sehr sehr viel weniger als die groben Chemi-Prügel.

Wer sagt denn was richtig und falsch ist?
Wer legt dies fest? 
Das Volk?!? Wer es glaubt, lebt in einer Traumwelt. 
Ein starkes Argument ist immer besser als ein schwacher Beweis!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Dezember 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Wer könnte denn OHNE Konflikt ein MTB-Regelbuchschreiben und die 10%-Trail-Schei** im Schwarzwald der breiten Öffentlichkeit als Puderzucker verkaufen?!?



Ja, so ist es. Ziemlich teurer Puderzucker zudem. 

Handbuch kostet Geld, Gutachten kosten Geld, 
am besten noch ein lokales Tourismuskonzept um die 5km Trail drumrum gestrickt.


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. Dezember 2014)

Je teurer der Puderzucker, desto mehr freuen sich doch die Problem-herbei-Redner....


----------



## TTT (15. Dezember 2014)

Für die Erkenntnis, dass die ganze Sache nur der Bereicherung einiger dient, sollte die Öffentlichkeit gerade durch die Schröder/Maschmeyer Geschichte sensibilisiert sein. Warum die Karte nicht öfter spielen?


----------



## TTT (15. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wirklich schlimm ist nur,
> dass sich die Politik vor den Karren der Wald-Lobby spannen lässt und ebenfalls auf die vorliegenden Sachargumente pfeift. Stattdessen werden von der Politik weiter die Märchen von Wegezerstörung, Wildstörung und Unfallgefahr erzählt und damit die Konflikte im Wald sogar noch geschürt.


Du hast vergessen: Wirklich wirklich schlimm ist aber, dass sie teilweise nicht einmal die falschen Argumente bemüht, sondern umunwunden uns die Tatsache, dass andere Interessensgruppen dagegen sind als Argument verkaufen will. Nicht die Argumente der Gegner, sondern die Gegner als Argument!


----------



## mw.dd (15. Dezember 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> ...
> Aber glauben die Hüter tatsächlich, die Zeit wieder zurück drehen zu können, dass, wie zu Feudalzeiten, kein Bürger mehr den Wald betreten darf, ohne ggfs. dafür bestraft zu werden? Oder ist das eventuell ein sentimental verklärtes Zurücksehnen dieser Zustände?
> ...



Solche Bestrebungen gibt es zweifelsohne (wenn auch zum Glück nicht mehrheitsfähig). Deswegen auch immer wieder dieser dämliche Vorgarten-Vergleich...


----------



## Muckymu (15. Dezember 2014)

nachdem ich heute morgen erfahren habe, das die Maut, die augenscheinlich eine Kopie des östereichischen Models zu sein scheint, eine Diskriminierung darstellt, frage ich mich, ob sich nicht im EU Parlament jemand finden liese, der seinen Gleichstellungswahn am Betretungsrecht ausleben will.


----------



## TTT (15. Dezember 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Aber glauben die Hüter tatsächlich, die Zeit wieder zurück drehen zu können, dass, wie zu Feudalzeiten, kein Bürger mehr den Wald betreten darf, ohne ggfs. dafür bestraft zu werden? Oder ist das eventuell ein sentimental verklärtes Zurücksehnen dieser Zustände?
> 
> Was macht die Jägerlobby so stark und so einflussreich in der Politik, dass Argumente, die wissentlich falsch sind, für zutreffend betrachtet werden, um eine Reglementierung einzuführen, bzw. beizubehalten?


In Österreich ist das sehr schön zu sehen. Genau darum geht es und Beziehungen zwischen den Herrschenden (Politikern) und Wohlhabenden (Jägern und Waldbesitzern) sind stark und haben lange Tradition...
Was bei uns nur in einer vagen Andeutung zu sehen ist und für viele reine Verschwörungstheorien sind, ist in Österreich Wirklichkeit und sollte als Wahrnung auch für uns gelten, wohin es führt, wenn man sich nicht wehrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (15. Dezember 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> nachdem ich heute morgen erfahren habe, das die Maut, die augenscheinlich eine Kopie des östereichischen Models zu sein scheint, eine Diskriminierung darstellt, frage ich mich, ob sich nicht im EU Parlament jemand finden liese, der seinen Gleichstellungswahn am Betretungsrecht ausleben will.


Hier geht es wieder um die monitären Interessen (hier Länder statt Lobbygruppen), die gegeneinander ausgespielt werden. Dennoch ist die Grundlage das EU Recht. In unserem Fall müßte man dann aber klagen, was wir bisher ja nicht einmal im nationalen Kontext ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen...


----------



## Mountain77 (16. Dezember 2014)

NRW will das Landesjagdgesetzt modernisieren. Es ist faszinierend und beaengstigend wie brachial die alteingesessene Jaegerlobby ihre Pfruende verteidigt und attakiert. Die fuehren sich auch gerne als Naturschuetzer auf, macht sich aber gerade mit dem Beharren auf freien Abschuss von "streunenden" Hunden und Katzen unbeliebt.


----------



## Athabaske (16. Dezember 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> ...Aber glauben die Hüter tatsächlich, die Zeit wieder zurück drehen zu können, dass, wie zu Feudalzeiten, kein Bürger mehr den Wald betreten darf, ohne ggfs. dafür bestraft zu werden? Oder ist das eventuell ein sentimental verklärtes Zurücksehnen dieser Zustände?...


...schau Dir mal die aktuelle Änderung des Jagdgesetzes in Kärnten an.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (17. Dezember 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...schau Dir mal die aktuelle Änderung des Jagdgesetzes in Kärnten an.


 
Ja, das sieht ganz danach aus, als sollten alle Winterurlauber in Zukunft Österreich meiden, bis die Tourismuslobby sich gegen die Jagdlobby durchsetzt


----------



## a-rs (17. Dezember 2014)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Ja, das sieht ganz danach aus, als sollten alle Winterurlauber in Zukunft Österreich meiden, bis die Tourismuslobby sich gegen die Jagdlobby durchsetzt


Winterurlaub erst noch mal in AT. Sommerurlaub hat sich aber erledigt. Hab ich heute storniert. War noch kostenfrei. Jetzt geht es nach Norden ...


----------



## AlexMC (19. Dezember 2014)

Realsatire ?  







Und was macht dieser beruflich gewandete Mensch auf einem MTB? Die neue Forstautobahn testen? Rotwild jagen? Einen trailfahrenden Outlaw verfolgen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Dezember 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gehört das zu "ich bin Mountainbiker"?


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Dezember 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Realsatire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seht es einfach als vorsichtige Annäherung.


----------



## franzam (19. Dezember 2014)

Wenn er schon keine Rotwild erlegen kann, so kann der Forstmann wenigstens eins fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Dezember 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> .


reichlich OT, aber: verdammt nettes Profilfoto! Das dürfte ein Beta Montecarlo sein, oder? Wo darf der so rennen?


----------



## AlexMC (19. Dezember 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> reichlich OT, aber: verdammt nettes Profilfoto! Das dürfte ein Beta Montecarlo sein, oder? Wo darf der so rennen?


Danke, ja ein Monte   Der darf bei historischen Bergrennen mitmachen, steht momentan aber seit einiger Zeit beim Motorenbauer. Die Pferdesuche dauert irgendwie länger als geplant 
Aber ich habe noch einen zweiten etwas normaleren, mit dem tröste ich mich solange...


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Dezember 2014)

ich antworte per PM, damit das hier nicht ausartet


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Januar 2015)

So tolerant gehen andere Regionen mit Mountainbikern um. Was dort gelebte Realität ist wird bei uns weiterhin mit Vorurteilen bekämpft.
Südtirol zeigt vorbildlich wie alle Nutzergruppen zusammen die Natur geniesen können. Und ist damit touristisch sehr erfolgreich.

Das ist was wir uns von BaWü wünschen und was wir BaWü empfehlen um von der touristischen Entwicklung nicht abgehängt zu werden. Ein "must see" für alle Touristiker und Entscheidungsträger.




Mehr Infos auch auf:
http://www.bikehotels.it/de/magazin/163-ride-fair.html

Bitte die Links an euren lokalen Tourismus, Politik und Wanderverband senden, damit die sehen das andere Regionen schon deutlich weiter sind.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Januar 2015)

Eine Umfrage zur Freizeitnutzung der Grünflächen in Freiburg. Auf den letzten Seiten der Umfrage kommt auch MTB fahren vor. In den folgenden Kommentarfeldern kann man dann die 2 Meter Regel ansprechen.

http://www.perspektivplan-freiburg.de/mitmachen/umfrage-2-freiraumnachfrage/


----------



## trail_desire (6. Januar 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> So tolerant gehen andere Regionen mit Mountainbikern um.......



Dieses Video sollten wir in BW, z.B. am Feldberg nachstellen......

Aber vielleicht sollten wir vorher noch ein Video von der Realität  in BW drehen......wo man sieht wie Trails immer wieder zugelegt werden mit Bäumen und Ästen.....Steine als Hindernisse in den Weg gelegt werden, Ganze Wanderermeuten auf ü-2m Wegen nicht im geringsten daran denken den Weg mit Bikern zu teilen, Trails in Forstautobahnen umgewandelt werden und der Wald aussieht wie ein Manövergebiet....

.....einfach um den Menschen mal deutlich zu machen was falsch läuft in BW.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (7. Januar 2015)

Warum wollt ihr denn eigentlich nicht kapieren, daß es immer wieder Konflikte und tödliche Unfälle gibt???!!!!
Bei uns funktioniert das nicht!


----------



## muschi (11. Januar 2015)

Mal was zum nachdenken aus der Nordeifel

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/ein-bikepark-macht-noch-keinen-sommer.html#more


----------



## fetzwech (12. Januar 2015)

s'Läba kennt so schea sei dahanna, sogar die andre Schbarsame kriagets mit denne Baiker no 

http://www.visitscotland.com/info/see-do/the-quiraing-p1096931

"You'll be sharing the path with walkers, but as the route is quite technical, you'll not be going at such a high speed so you won't be surprising anyone."


----------



## wolfk (18. Januar 2015)

Schlachtfeld Wald - ein interessanter Artikel, in dem die Mountainbiker am Rande auch vorkommen:

http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschl...eutsche-Wald-Schlachtfeld-der-Ideologien.html


----------



## AlexMC (18. Januar 2015)

Ja toll, Mountainbiker fahren grundsätzlich nur querfeldein (also nicht über Pfade oder so) und schädigen dabei mit Vorliebe neu gepflanzte Bäume


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Januar 2015)

So sind wir halt


----------



## Athabaske (18. Januar 2015)

Du etwa nicht?


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Januar 2015)

Schlimm ist nur, dass es auch Radfahrer gibt, die das noch glauben.


----------



## Athabaske (18. Januar 2015)

Einfach auffordern, es auszuprobieren und wie weit man kommt und bei welchem Spassniveau...


----------



## UDOU (18. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (18. Januar 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ja toll, Mountainbiker fahren grundsätzlich nur querfeldein (also nicht über Pfade oder so) und schädigen dabei mit Vorliebe neu gepflanzte Bäume



Ich habe vorhin gerade zu einem der dämlichsten Kommentare (User "nashorn") mal meinen Senf dazu gegeben! Die Dummen, die den Mist vom Querfeld(wald)ein-Fahren und "mitten durch Waldbestände" glauben und weitertragen, sterben wohl leider nie aus!


----------



## trail_desire (18. Januar 2015)

Hier kann man das doch genau sehen.....
http://freeride-blog.de/es-wird-immer-schlimmer-mountainbiker-zerstoeren-die-waelder/


----------



## trail_desire (18. Januar 2015)

Immer häufiger zu sehen......Biker in BW dürfen keine Singeltrails befahren.....jetzt  zerstören sie nebeneinanderfahrend unsere guten Forstwege.....der Holzabtransport wird dadurch massiv erschwert....


----------



## AlexMC (18. Januar 2015)

Immer diese Fatbikes. Der Weg ist jetzt aber gaanz sicher 2m breit 
Praktizierter Naturschutz im Wirtschaftswald eben. Fehlen noch die Jägerstände alle 50m...


----------



## TTT (18. Januar 2015)

Hochstände brauchts net. Der Jäger hat da mit seinem SUV genug Spaß, da braucht er net mal aussteigen!


----------



## trail_desire (18. Januar 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Hochstände brauchts net. Der Jäger hat da mit seinem SUV genug Spaß, da braucht er net mal aussteigen!



Doch, an den Hochständen kann man so schon sein Bike anlehnen bei Pinkelpausen......und von da oben entdeckt man auch schnell mal einen verbotenen Trail......


----------



## TTT (18. Januar 2015)

Aaaarrrggghhh! Du machst dem Jäger die Spur für seinen SUV kaputt!


----------



## Athabaske (19. Januar 2015)

...im hiesigen Jagdrevier kehrt der Jagdpächter tatsächlich die Wege zu seinen Hochsitzen. Praktizierte Kehrwoche im Wald und prima zum Befahren...


----------



## prince67 (20. Januar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Doch, an den Hochständen kann man so schon sein Bike anlehnen bei Pinkelpausen......und von da oben entdeckt man auch schnell mal einen verbotenen Trail......


Wobei das Betreten bzw Besteigen der Hochstände für nicht Jäger eigentlich auch verboten ist.
In Baden-Württemberg gilt:
Nach LWaldG §37:
(4) Ohne besondere Befugnis ist nicht zulässig
6. das Betreten von forstbetrieblichen und jagdbetrieblichen Einrichtungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (20. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich stundenlang illegal auf Trails unterwegs bin die eigentlich nicht illegal sein dürften, dann sinkt bei mir wohl das Rechtsempfinden etwas.....daher kommt´s mir auf eine weitere Gesetzesübertretung nicht an....


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Januar 2015)

Open Trails geht mit Schwung in die nächste Runde!  
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/689814597806853

Bitte liken und teilen!


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Januar 2015)

Mappen in BW für OSM.
Es gab / es gibt mehrere Diskussionen im OSM Forum zum Thema mappen der verbotenen Pfade für OSM.
http://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?id=29368
http://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?id=29628
Viel zum lesen...

"Eigentlich" kann ja bei OSM jeder machen wie er/sie es für richtig hält.
ABER letztendlich hat man sich geeinigt wie dabei verfahren werden soll.
Das wichtigste: "*bicycle=no*" *solltet ihr dranlassen! Wenn es dran steht.*

Niemand, der es nicht möchtet, muss es nachtragen...
Andere Tags könnt ihr nach belieben ergänzen.
Auch mtb:scale!
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/DE:Key:mtb:scale
Sinnvol sind noch:
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/DE:Key:surface
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/DE:Key:smoothness

Sollte bicycle=no nicht mehr zutreffen, weil der Weg breiter als 2m ist könnt ihr es entfernen.
Schreibt aber eine Notiz "note" dazu, damit andere bescheid wissen.

Wie gesagt, es hat eine Einigung stattgefunden mit der die meisten leben können.
Es soll kein neuer "Edit War" stattfinden.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> (…)
> Viel zum lesen...
> 
> (…)
> ...




Hallo Schildbürger,

vielen Dank, sehr interessant! Da es wirklich viel zu lesen ist und ich mit der Thematik auch nicht soo vertraut bin: kannst Du kurz einen Hinweis geben, wer sich da mit wem auf was und warum geeinigt hat. Gab es da Ärger oder Probleme mit als für Radfahrer geeignet markierten, aber illegalen Wegen? Wer hat sich darüber beschwert? Geht es darum, den offiziell illegalen Status von <2 Meter Wegen in BaWü auch bei OSM zumindest kenntlich zu machen?

Herzlichen Dank und Gruß
Hockdrik


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Januar 2015)

Die Kurzfassung:
Ein Mapper "Wychuchol" hat wohl MTB spezifische Tags von den Wegen entfernt.
http://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?id=29368


> Hallo an alle Mapperkollegen. Mein Hauptgebiet ist die Schwäbische Alb und der Albrand, da ich hier aufgewachsen bin und viele Wege dort sehr gut kenne. Wer in Baden-Württemberg lebt, sollte selbstverständlich auch mit den dort gültigen Gesetzen vertraut sein,... Aus diesem Grund setze ich bei Wegen, die ich selbst abgelaufen habe und diese Kriterien nicht erfüllen, die Verbote* bicycle=no*, horse=no *und lösche eventuell vorhandene mtb-Tags*, da diese im Widersprcuh zum Radverbot stehen...


Dieses "bicycle=no" und *weitere sinnvolle Tags* die Wychuchol eingetragen hatte, hat ein anderer Mapper "Ethera" wieder gelöscht.
Darüber entbrannte dann die Diskussion unter den (langjährigen) erfahrenen Mappern.
Eine, wie ich finde, sehr demokratische Meinungsfindung!
Einige waren der Meinung MTB spezifische Tags hätten an verbotenen Wegen nichts zu suchen, die meisten waren aber die Meinung *das eine hat mit den anderen nichts zu tun*.
-> Richtig! (Ist auch meine Meinung).

Mit der Kennzeichnung bicycle=no sollen die Ersteller von OSM basierenden Karten in die Lage versetzt werden verbotene Wege vom Fahrradrouting auszunehmen. 
Daher auch die Bitte *bicycle=no *dranzulassen, wenn es berechtigt ist!


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die Kurzfassung:
> Ein Mapper "Wychuchol" hat wohl MTB spezifische Tags von den Wegen entfernt.
> http://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?id=29368
> 
> ...




Interessant! Vielen Dank!

Wie gesagt, bin ich mit dem Thema nicht so vertraut. Die Kennzeichnung "bicycle=no" erscheint mir OK (kann man schließlich wie die Regel ignorieren), aber gleichzeitig die Bike-spezifischen Markierungen anderer zu entfernen, ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, welche Hilfssheriff-Denke durch die realtitätsferne, unsinnige und unverhältnismäßige 2-Meter-Regel geschürt wird.

Das Beispiel zeigt aber auch, dass EDIT die 2-Meter-Regel sinnlos ist und es im Sinne aller wäre, wenn nur dort Wege gesperrt und mit "bicycle=no"-Markierungen vergeben werden _müssten_, wo es auch wirklich sinnvoll ist (tatsächlich durch Biker verursachte Erosion, Brutgebiet des Auerhuhns, ec.). Eine allgemeine, pauschale Sperrung aller <2m Wege mit führt nur dazu, dass so eine Markierung in den wirklich berechtigten Fällen nicht wirksam ist.

Aber das ist eine andere Diskussion.

Vielen dank für das Teilen hier, @Schildbürger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (24. Januar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> Das Beispiel zeigt aber auch, dass es viel sinnvoller und im Sinne aller wäre, wenn nur dort "bicycle=no"-Markierungen vergeben würden, wo es auch wirklich sinnvoll ist (tatsächlich durch Biker verursachte Erosion, Brutgebiet des Auerhuhns, ec.). Eine allgemeine, pauschale Markierung aller <2m Wege mit "bicycle=no" führt nur dazu, dass so eine Markierung in den wirklich berechtigten Fällen nicht sinnvoll ist.
> ...



Da hast Du etwas missverstanden. Sinnvoll wäre es, Wege nur dort für das Radfahren zu sperren, wo das tatsächlich nötig ist. 
Der Tag "Bicycle=no" dagegen sagt nichts darüber aus, ob eine Wegsperrung notwendig ist, sondern das der Weg für das Radfahren gesperrt ist und das ist auch gut so, denn wir wollen in einer Geodatenbank/Karte ja die Realität abbilden und nicht die Welt, wie wir sie uns wünschen  
Man könnte natürlich wie @Tilman mal die Frage stellen, wie die 2 Meter eigentlich gemessen werden und ob denn "Wychuchol" mit Zollstock mappen geht und wie er den anlegt.

Die Openmtbmaps ignoriert AFAIK den Tag, denn z.B. in Österreich oder BaWü wäre sinnvolles MTB-Routing sonst gar nicht möglich.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da hast Du etwas missverstanden. (…)



Nein, denn da steht u.a. auch "Die Kennzeichnung "bicycle=no" erscheint mir OK (kann man schließlich wie die Regel ignorieren)", aber ich habe mich offenbar dennoch missverständlich ausgedrückt und das jetzt oben entsprechend editiert.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Januar 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die Kurzfassung:
> Ein Mapper "Wychuchol" hat wohl MTB spezifische Tags von den Wegen entfernt.
> http://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?id=29368



Danke für die Info. Ich habe mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Die Entscheidung die Ihr gefunden habt ist OK. Dass Rad Verbot kennzeichnen, aber die MTB Wegeigenschaften beibehalten.

Was wird aber in der Realität passieren?

- Unbedarfte MTB Touristen werden BaWü meiden weil alles verboten erscheint.

- Die Einheimischen werden gezielt bicyle=no Wege auswählen. Genauso wie wir auf Wanderkarten bewusst die schmalen Wege ausgesucht haben.

- Wirklich sinnvolle Verbote werden in der Realität nicht mehr beachtet werden. Da wo Alles verboten ist, geht ein sinnvolles Verbot unter.

- Das sinnlose Pauschalgesetz säht Zweitracht weil Einige sich auf die Rechtslage berufen.

Das sind genau die gleichen Auswirkungen, welche wir schon heute beobachten. Der Tourismus leidet, die Einheimischen fahren weiter, das Gesetz fördert das Gegeneinander statt das Miteinander. Und jetzt hat das auch das OSM Forum erreicht.

Noch ein paar Gedanken:

- User Wychuchol hat in einem seiner Posts seine Intention ja ausdrücklich erklärt. Er will die Biker wegen angeblicher Erosionsschäden von den Wegen weg haben. Es zeigt das er OSM hier für seine politische Ziele gezielt unterwandert hat.
http://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?pid=476654#p476654

- Auch hat er ohne Absprache in grossem Umfang Tags von anderen gelöscht anstatt die Diskussion zuvor zu suchen.

- Er mappt nur zu normalen Tageszeiten. Es scheint als ob er diese Arbeit hauptberuflich ausübt.
http://hdyc.neis-one.org/?Wychuchol

- Wir haben hier kürzlich jede Menge illegaler Touren auf dem landeseigenen Radportal veröffentlicht. Dort nimmt man es mit der Rechtslage auch nicht so genau.

- Es gibt Gerüchte, dass das Land alle Wege neu vermessen will. Prüft doch auch mal andere Regionen ob dort Veränderungen vorkommen.

- Die MTB Tag drin zu lassen ist eine wertvolle Info für Planer die Trails genehmigen lassen wollen und für Veranstalter oder Guides die, mit speziellen Genehmigungen, Ihre Veranstaltungen (Marathon, Bikeausfahrten etc) durchführen dürfen.

- Ihr braucht ein spezielles 2m tag. Denn wenn die Regel fällt, wird niemand die ganzen Verbote manuell ändern wollen.

ciao heiko

PS: Das bin ich, im Hintergrund Burg Hohenneuffen, also die Region die umgemappt wurde. Ich war in der Region kürzlich zu Gast und konnte keine grösseren Erosionsschäden erkennen welche eine 2 Meter Regel notwendig macht.
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/689814597806853


----------



## Carsten (24. Januar 2015)

Ich finde den bike=no Tag genial. Macht den nur überall rein, denn seh ich gleich wo es sich lohnt hin zu fahren


----------



## TTT (24. Januar 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es hat eine Einigung stattgefunden mit der die meisten leben können.
> Es soll kein neuer "Edit War" stattfinden.


Könntest Du mir bitte sagen, wo genau diese Einigung nachzulesen ist, wer daran beteiligt war. Auf Basis der mir jetzt zugänglichen Infos (ich hab nicht die ganzen Threads auf OSM durchgelsen), wüßte ich nicht, warum der Tag "bycicles=no" für Waldwege richtig sein sollte.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Januar 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir bitte sagen, wo genau diese Einigung nachzulesen ist, wer daran beteiligt war. .



Es gibt noch einen weiteren Thread in dem Wychuchol seine Meinung zu MTB tags durchsetzen wollte. Auch hier stösst er und sein Verhalten in der OSM Community auf deutlich Kritik:

http://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?id=29628

.


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Januar 2015)

http://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?pid=479323#p479323


> Es gibt ein Diskussionergebnis, daß beide Tags nebeneinander existieren können und daß beide Arten von Löschung unberechtigt waren. Damit ist das eigentliche Problem geklärt.


Wie gesagt das war das Ergebnis der Diskussion.

In meinem ersten Posting hier hatte ich den zweiten Thread schon erwähnt.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es gibt noch einen weiteren Thread in dem Wychuchol seine Meinung zu MTB tags durchsetzen wollte. Auch hier stösst er und sein Verhalten in der OSM Community auf deutlich Kritik:



Und das ist doch schon mal positiv und auch wieder ähnlich wie im Wald:
- die, die Ärger machen, sind in der Minderheit, 
- die anderen pflegen ein gutes Miteinander 
- und finden im (seltenen) Konfliktfall eine gemeinsame Lösung


----------



## TTT (24. Januar 2015)

Ich stell mal hier auch noch rein, was ich im OSM-Forum eingestellt habe:



> Ich stoße gerade auf diese Diskussion und muss sagen, dass ich die Diskussion nicht nachvollziehen kann. Vom User Wychuchol wurden auch bei von mir getaggten Wegen jede Menge Tags entfernt! Hier wird jetzt für diesen Fall ein Kompromiss diskutiert, der den allgemeinen Regeln doch widerspricht?!
> Wenn wir jetzt anfangen bei schmalen Waldwegen flächendeckend bycicles=no taggen, können wir genausogut bei Autobahnen pedestrians=no bei Landstraßen Tempo 100 usw. taggen! Das wird ein Spaß!
> 1. Mein Kenntnisstand ist, dass allg. Gesetze nicht getaggt werden sollen, weil sie sich jederzeit ändern können und da ist es nun mal so, dass man in Deutschland auf der Landstraße eine andere Geschwindigkeit fahren darf, als in Frankreich und in BW andere Waldwege mit dem Rad fahren darf, als in Bayern! Man stelle sich mal vor alle Ortsstraßen wären mit Tempo 50 getaggt und der Gesetzgeber beschließt nun Tempo 40... Thüringen hat ja gezeigt, dass gerade in dem Punkt Waldwege und Radfahrer eine große Bereitschaft zu Gesetzesänderungen besteht.
> 2. Konnte der Gesetzgeber in BW auf mehrmalige Nachfrage der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike) bis heute nicht erklären, wie die Breite eines Waldweges zu messen ist. Es gibt ja keine Geländemarken wie Bordsteine oder ähnliches. Meines Erachtens hat der User Wychuchol mind. in einigen Fällen seinem Haß auf Mountainbiker freien Lauf gelassen und seine individelle Freiheit der Beurteilung entsprechend genutzt möglichst viele Wege als verboten zu kategorisieren!
> 3. Zudem gibt es ja in BW aktuell Bestrebungen von nicht nur Radsportverbänden, dass die Gesetzeslage geändert wird. Eine Änderung in den nächsten Jahren ist also nicht übermäßig unwahrscheinlich!


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Januar 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich stell mal hier auch noch rein, was ich im OSM-Forum eingestellt habe:




Ich kenne die Regeln auf OSM nicht, aber es hört sich so an, als hätte hier die friedfertige Allgemeinheit einen Kompromiss zugunsten eines Hilfssheriffs gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (24. Januar 2015)

So sehe ich das! Und eine weitere Möglichkeit in der Öffentlichkeit auf die Bemühungen der Dimb, die faktische Unmöglichkeit der Meßbarkeit und so manchen anderen Mißstand hinzuweisen!


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Januar 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die Kurzfassung:
> Ein Mapper "Wychuchol" hat wohl MTB spezifische Tags von den Wegen entfernt.



Ein "Wychuchol" ist ein Maulwurf. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russischer_Desman


----------



## TTT (25. Januar 2015)

Er hat weit mehr als nur ein paar MTB spezifische Tags gelöscht!
Er hat ganze Wege gelöscht und neu eingetragen, hat Verläufe von Wegen geändert, die dank 100-facher Abfahrung exakt waren, hat in Wege unnötig neue Punkte hinzugefügt, obwohl auf einer Geraden liegend, hat Wege systematisch zerstückelt ohne konkreten Anlaß...
Da bin ich eigentlich nicht zu irgendwelchen faulen Kompromissen bereit, damit jemand sein Hilfscherifftum ausleben kann.


----------



## duc-748S (26. Januar 2015)

Mal eine Verständnisfrage, weil mir das einfach unklar ist:
Die MTB-Tags hat er gelöscht, weil er uns wohl nicht mag und begründen tut er das ja recht eigensinnig, dass er es nur gut meinte, okay ...
Aber was hat er von dieser Zerstückelung der Wege und der Änderungen im Verlauf? 

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## TTT (26. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht geht es ihm darum der Ersteller möglichst vieler Wege zu sein, vielleicht meint er es sogar gut. In jedem Fall geht es mir gehörig auf den Keks, die Löschung der MTB-Tags ist da eher noch der geringere Schaden.


----------



## muddymartin (26. Januar 2015)

Hab den OSM-Thread auch grad mal überflogen....was für ein krasser Sch***!  Vor dem Typ muss man echt den Hut ziehen, das ist ein subversiv-genialer Schachzug....


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Januar 2015)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Hab den OSM-Thread auch grad mal überflogen....was für ein krasser Sch***!  Vor dem Typ muss man echt den Hut ziehen, das ist ein subversiv-genialer Schachzug....



Zumal wenn er sich dann auch noch Maulwurf nennt... 
Wenn es nicht so doof wäre, könnte man es lustig finden.


----------



## Grossvater (26. Januar 2015)

del edit


----------



## brainsail (27. Januar 2015)

Ich bin spät auf das Thema aufmerksam geworden. Schade, denn ich habe da was mitzureden. Auch meine Arbeit hat er zerstört.



duc-748S schrieb:


> Aber was hat er von dieser Zerstückelung der Wege und der Änderungen im Verlauf?



Zitat aus dem Thread http://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?pid=476125#p476125
"Z.B. neigt user Wychuchol bestehende, zusammengehörige Wegabschnitte möglichst klein zu fragmentieren, also an jedem Knotenpunkt auftrennen, um diese, nach eigenen Angaben, möglichst unanfällig gegen falsches taggen zu machen."

Es macht mehr Arbeit, tags wiederherzustellen, wenn ein Weg in viele kleine Segmente aufgeteilt ist. Dazu passt auch, dass er die meisten Wege ganz gelöscht und neu gezeichnet hat. Damit ist die history weg, man kann nicht einfach nachsehen, was früher dranstand. Normalerweise wenn man einen Wegverlauf korrigieren will, verschiebt man die Punkte. Neu zeichnen ist nur selten sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (27. Januar 2015)

"Unser Thema" hat es mal wieder auf die mtb-news.de Startseite geschafft:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/27/dimb-projektleiter-gegen-wegesperrungen/

bzw. hier als Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb...ampf-gegen-wegsperrungen-ein.742484/#comments


----------



## Tshikey (27. Januar 2015)

brainsail schrieb:


> .... "Z.B. neigt user Wychuchol bestehende ......



.... lt. "user-link" über 97.000 neue nodes in weniger als einem jahr - der kollege hängt sich ja ganz schön ins zeug!

ist wohl leider oft so, dass sich kurzzeitig super-aktive daraus resultierend dann für überwichtig halten und über die 
bisher geleistete arbeit anderer dann etwas "großzügig" hinwegsetzen. die entscheidung der osm-community finde
ich von daher gleich aus 2 gründen super! 

sollte sich die 2-m-regel doch noch mal ändern, ist das "bycicle = no" auch ratz-fatz wieder geändert. (dank josm / 
suchfunktion und der möglichkeit, die auswahl gemeinsam zu markieren u. in nur einem fenster gemeinsam zu editieren) 
mmn würde es keine woche dauern, und alle trails in bw wären osm-technisch gesehen wieder 2mr-frei!


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Januar 2015)

Ein Artikel aus Thüringen.
Es gehört zwar nicht ganz in diesen Thread aber ich wollte euch darauf aumerksam machen.

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...auf-vielen-Waldwegen-in-Thueringen-1153348138


----------



## Grossvater (28. Januar 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ein Artikel aus Thüringen.
> Es gehört zwar nicht ganz in diesen Thread


Trotzdem sehr guter Punkt. Und damit gleich meine Fragen hinterher - warum war das eigentlich keine Thema hier?  Oder hab nur ICH das verpasst?
Und warum "liest" sich das hier anders obwohl das schon seit 01.01.2014 gelten soll?? 
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/322-die-rechtslage-in-thueringen


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Januar 2015)

Damit man weiß, was der Auslöser war:
*Aus dem Gerichtssaal: Förster soll Strafe für Stolperfalle Wildzaun zahlen*

Unbeeindruckt vom BGH-Urteil sagen Staatsanwältin und Richter, dass dieser Weg ganz klar als Waldweg erkennbar war und auch genutzt wurde. Der Radfahrer musste nicht damit rechnen, dass es auf der Strecke eine Gefahr gibt. Der Zaun war nicht erkennbar. ... Es wäre eine leichte Sache gewesen, "wenigstens ein rotes Flatterband anzubringen", so der Richter. Ein rot-weißes Band hängt seit dem Unfall, weiß das Gericht vom zuständigen Kontaktbereichsbeamten, der den Unfall so einschätzte: "Der Radfahrer hatte keine Chance."


----------



## AlexMC (28. Januar 2015)

Statt den lieben Forstmenschen je eine große Rolle rot-weißes Band in die Hand zu drücken und darauf hinzuweisen, auch mal das Gehirn zu benutzen, wird lieber das Waldgesetz geändert - ja das ist Deutschland heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (28. Januar 2015)

Ist schon länger bekannt, wurde halt zu spät bemerkt. Man hat im Text einfach "feste" in "befestigte" Wege geändert. Solange die Sache in BW schwelt, ist es wahrscheinlich besser das Thema nicht weiter hoch zu kochen.


----------



## duc-748S (28. Januar 2015)

Morgen Abend ab 19Uhr Onlinesprechstunde mit Kretschmann.
Aber macht euch keine großen Hoffnungen, denn die Fragen (können ab 16 Uhr gestellt werden) werden wohl aussortiert.
Trotzdem wollte ich es nicht unerwähnt lassen.
Hier noch der Link: http://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de...echstunde-mit-ministerpraesident-kretschmann/


----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2015)

hahaha!
Online-Sprechstunde mit Kretschmann....
Der weiß doch garnicht mehr, daß die 2m-Regel jemals zur Debatte stand!


----------



## TTT (28. Januar 2015)

Trotzdem wird es wichtig sein, möglichst viele Fragen zu dem Thema zu stellen, damit die merken, dass die Geschichte noch lange nicht ausgestanden ist!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Damit man weiß, was der Auslöser war:
> *Aus dem Gerichtssaal: Förster soll Strafe für Stolperfalle Wildzaun zahlen*
> 
> Unbeeindruckt vom BGH-Urteil sagen Staatsanwältin und Richter, dass dieser Weg ganz klar als Waldweg erkennbar war und auch genutzt wurde. Der Radfahrer musste nicht damit rechnen, dass es auf der Strecke eine Gefahr gibt. Der Zaun war nicht erkennbar. ... Es wäre eine leichte Sache gewesen, "wenigstens ein rotes Flatterband anzubringen", so der Richter. Ein rot-weißes Band hängt seit dem Unfall, weiß das Gericht vom zuständigen Kontaktbereichsbeamten, der den Unfall so einschätzte: "Der Radfahrer hatte keine Chance."



So was ist auch schonmal in einem Thread (leider finde ich den nicht mehr) aufgetaucht: der Kandidat ist im Wald gestürzt, hatte (oder wollte) Anzeige erstatten und hat dann (angeblich) vom Waldbesitzer seinen Schaden ersetzt bekommen.

Wenn's so war: vielen Dank auch!


----------



## duc-748S (28. Januar 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird es wichtig sein, möglichst viele Fragen zu dem Thema zu stellen, damit die merken, dass die Geschichte noch lange nicht ausgestanden ist!



Das steht außer Frage.
Wobei ich nicht denke, dass der MP davon überhaupt etwas mitbekommen wird.
Die werden rausgefiltert werden und ich bezweifel, dass er sich anschließend alle Fragen anschaut.
Dennoch, vielleicht werden wir ja überrascht und wenn nicht haben wir es wenigstens trotzdem versucht.
Also fleißig Fragen stellen 

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Athabaske (28. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Damit man weiß, was der Auslöser war:
> *Aus dem Gerichtssaal: Förster soll Strafe für Stolperfalle Wildzaun zahlen*
> 
> Unbeeindruckt vom BGH-Urteil sagen Staatsanwältin und Richter, dass dieser Weg ganz klar als Waldweg erkennbar war und auch genutzt wurde. Der Radfahrer musste nicht damit rechnen, dass es auf der Strecke eine Gefahr gibt. Der Zaun war nicht erkennbar. ... Es wäre eine leichte Sache gewesen, "wenigstens ein rotes Flatterband anzubringen", so der Richter. Ein rot-weißes Band hängt seit dem Unfall, weiß das Gericht vom zuständigen Kontaktbereichsbeamten, der den Unfall so einschätzte: "Der Radfahrer hatte keine Chance."


...woher weiß man, dass dieser Fall der Auslöser für die Gesetzesänderung war?


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Januar 2015)

Aus dem zu erst verlinktem Artikel:
_Es habe längere Diskussionen zum Thema gegeben, Anlass sei nach seiner Ansicht ein Gerichtsurteil gewesen, bei dem ein Südthüringer Förster zu Schadensersatz verurteilt wurde. Weil ein Mountainbiker einen Waldweg entlang fuhr und stürzte, da er einen Zaun nicht sah, den der Förster gespannt hatte. Die Forstverwaltung wurde verklagt und verlor._

Ich hatte mir zwischenzeitlich schon die Gesetzesbegründung angesehen. Das kann nur aufgrund dieses Vorfalls gewesen sein.


----------



## TTT (28. Januar 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Das steht außer Frage.
> Wobei ich nicht denke, dass der MP davon überhaupt etwas mitbekommen wird.
> Die werden rausgefiltert werden und ich bezweifel, dass er sich anschließend alle Fragen anschaut.
> Dennoch, vielleicht werden wir ja überrascht und wenn nicht haben wir es wenigstens trotzdem versucht.
> Also fleißig Fragen stellen


Selbst wenn man die Fragen rausfiltert, wird man ihm nachher sagen, dass wieder 1/4 der Fragen zum Thema 2m-Regel waren. Das wäre ein deutliches Signal!


----------



## duc-748S (28. Januar 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man die Fragen rausfiltert, wird man ihm nachher sagen, dass wieder 1/4 der Fragen zum Thema 2m-Regel waren. Das wäre ein deutliches Signal!



Das ist halt die Frage.
1/4? Bist aber optimistisch 
Wobei, vielleicht könnte da ja was angezettelt werden über die DIMB/OpenTrails, dass die wirklich damit "bombardiert" werden?

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (28. Januar 2015)

Na, dann wirklich, vielen Dank an den Kläger!


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Januar 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Na, dann wirklich, vielen Dank an den Kläger!


So wie sich der Artikel liest, handelte es sich um ein Strafverfahren wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung. Da wurden die Ermittlungen wohl von amtswegen aufgenommen.

Selbst wenn der gestürzte Radfahrer den Förster oder das Land Thüringen auf Schadenersatz verklagt hätte, hätte er dies zu Recht getan und unsere Unterstützung verdient gehabt.


AlexMC schrieb:


> ... auch mal das Gehirn zu benutzen ...


Die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen waren vernünftig - der Förster nicht. Nun ist es das Gesetz auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> So wie sich der Artikel liest, handelte es sich um ein Strafverfahren wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung. Da wurden die Ermittlungen wohl von amtswegen aufgenommen.
> ....



Gut, das Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft daneben gestanden sind und den Sturz mitbekommen haben -oder wie ist die Sache in's Rollen gekommen? 

Aber so eine Kandidatin hatten wir auch schon dabei: rutscht in der Kurve weg und die erste Frage war nach meiner Haftpflichtversicherung.

Unsereins steht (vermutlich laut fluchend) auf, zerrt das Radl aus'm Unterholz, klopft sich den Dreck aus der Hose und fährt weiter.


----------



## Grossvater (28. Januar 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Na, dann wirklich, vielen Dank an den Kläger!


Aus meiner Sicht isses eigentlich relativ egal, was letztendlich der Auslöser für die Änderung war. Diejenigen, die uns MTB nicht im Wald haben wollen, brauchen dazu keinen Anlass. Die würden die Waldgesetze so oder so gegen uns ändern.

Was mich echt beunruhigt ist eher, dass das (offensichtlich?) komplett an uns vorbeigegangen ist. Will jetzt dabei auch keinen Schwarzen Peter verteilen. Aber ich hätte z.B. gerade von der DIMB schon erwartet, dass die sowas monitoren und rechtzeitig Alarm schlagen. Gegen eine Änderung lässt sich immer leichter Vorgehen als gegen ein verabschiedetes Gesetz (s. Hessen vs. BW).

Kann das morgen wieder passieren und wir haben im nächsten Bundesland ein "Trailverbot"?

Saublöd ist das ja auch v.a. im Hinblick auf die Argumentation gegen die 2m Regel in BW. Dass nämlich BW das einzige Land ist mit Verbot kann man somit nun komplett in die Tonne treten.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Januar 2015)

Grossvater schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich echt beunruhigt ist eher, dass das (offensichtlich?) komplett an uns vorbeigegangen ist. Will jetzt dabei auch keinen Schwarzen Peter verteilen. Aber ich hätte z.B. gerade von der DIMB schon erwartet, dass die sowas monitoren und rechtzeitig Alarm schlagen. Gegen eine Änderung lässt sich immer leichter Vorgehen als gegen ein verabschiedetes Gesetz (s. Hessen vs. BW).
> ...



Die Änderung des Waldgesetzes erfolgte in einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion ohne Vorlaufzeit. Mit heißer Nadel gestrickt, das kann man schon daran sehen, dass ursprünglich vergessen wurde, ein Befahren von nicht befestigten Wegen mit Bußgeld zu belegen. Wir waren wirklich chancenlos, da im Vorfeld was zu machen.
Der Hintergrund der Änderung ist tatsächlich so wie von @Sun on Tour dargestellt, das wurde in bereits geführten Gesprächen mit dem zuständigen Referenten ganz klar so gesagt.

Das Monitoring bevorstehender Gesetzesänderungen übernimmt das Kuratorium "Sport und Natur", in dem wir Mitglied sind und das klappt nach meinem Eindruck auch ganz gut.


----------



## AlexMC (28. Januar 2015)

Es ist ja wohl ein Unterschied, ob man aus eigenem Unvermögen oder Fehleinschätzung den Abgang macht - wer da klagt, gehört in den nächsten Flieger in die USA, dort ist er mit der Einstellung richtig.
Wenn allerdings schlecht erkennbare Hindernisse quer über Wege gespannt sind, sieht das meiner Ansicht ganz anders aus. 
Wäre etwas Flatterband darüber soviel verlangt gewesen, oder ein Bäumchen quer davor, was man ja sonst so gewöhnt ist.
Sind dann quergespannte Drähte auch OK, weil man damit ja rechnen könnte auf Waldwegen oder -pfaden?


----------



## HelmutK (28. Januar 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Sind dann quergespannte Drähte auch OK, weil man damit ja rechnen könnte auf Waldwegen oder -pfaden?



Mit Drähten (in Form von Weiterdächten) und Absperrketten haben sich deutsche Gerichte (z. B. LG Konstanz im Jahr 2001, OLG Köln im Jahr 2008 oder OLG Frankfurt im Jahr 2009) schon mehrfach beschäftigt und denjenigen, die diese gespannt haben auch deutlich gesagt, dass solche Hindernisse, sofern sie denn überhaupt zulässig sind, auch erkennbar gemacht werden müssen (z. B. durch Warnschilder, Markierungsband, etc.). In der DIMB Trailnews 2009 ist das auf Seite 12 am Beispiel der Entscheidung des LG Konstanz  näher erklärt (http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/dtn_2009_rz_lr_endfassung_m.pdf).

Und gerade der in der Trailnews besprochene Fall des  LG Koblenz zeigt sehr schön, dass man für ein solches Hindernis selbst dann haftet, wenn auf dem so abgesperrten Weg überhaupt nicht mit dem Rad gefahren werden darf.


----------



## AlexMC (28. Januar 2015)

Schön, daß Gerichte auch mal vom gesunden Menschenverstand nachvollziehbare Urteile fällen können 
Ich habe das vorhin bewußt provokativ formuliert...


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Januar 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Frage.
> 1/4? Bist aber optimistisch
> Wobei, vielleicht könnte da ja was angezettelt werden über die DIMB/OpenTrails, dass die wirklich damit "bombardiert" werden?



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf die Sprechstunde - auf solche Hinweise ist die Arbeit von Open Trails angewiesen!  

Das Thema kommt morgen auf Open Trails und mit der dort auch nach dem Scheitern der Petition nach wie vor sehr hohen Reichweite werden wir schon einen gewissen Eindruck beim Ministerpräsidenten (oder zumindest seinem Büro) hinterlassen. 

Und das ist wichtig, damit keiner denkt, das Thema sein vom Tisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (28. Januar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf die Sprechstunde - auf solche Hinweise ist die Arbeit von Open Trails angewiesen!
> 
> Das Thema kommt morgen auf Open Trails und mit der dort auch nach dem Scheitern der Petition nach wie vor sehr hohen Reichweite werden wir schon einen gewissen Eindruck beim Ministerpräsidenten (oder zumindest seinem Büro) hinterlassen.
> 
> Und das ist wichtig, damit keiner denkt, das Thema sein vom Tisch.



Sehr gerne doch und super, dass ihr das bringt!
Dass ihr einige erreichen werdet ist gewiss und wenn da auch nur ein Teil von kurz so ein Frage abschickt wird da ganz schön was zusammen kommen.
Am besten direkt zum Formular verlinken und ggf. eine vorformulierte Frage mit anfügen (falls das Sinn macht, das könnt ihr besser beurteilen).
Nun geh ich bei dem 1/4 locker mit und erhöhe auf 1/3 

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das Thema kommt morgen auf Open Trails



Bitte schön: Open Trails Beitrag zu Kretschmanns Fragestunde heute um 19h
(ab 16h werden Fragen angenommen)


----------



## HelmutK (29. Januar 2015)

Am bestens ist es immer, wenn Ihr nicht vorformuliert fragt, denn Ihr seid selbst Betroffene, Bürger und Wähler und wenn Ihr in Ba-Wü lebt ist Herr Kretschmann Euer Ministerpräsident, der in diesem Amt auch für Euch zu wirken hat.


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bitte schön: Open Trails Beitrag zu Kretschmanns Fragestunde heute um 19h
> (ab 16h werden Fragen angenommen)


Gute Fragen!


----------



## duc-748S (29. Januar 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Am bestens ist es immer, wenn Ihr nicht vorformuliert fragt, denn Ihr seid selbst Betroffene, Bürger und Wähler und wenn Ihr in Ba-Wü lebt ist Herr Kretschmann Euer Ministerpräsident, der in diesem Amt auch für Euch zu wirken hat.



Vom Prinzip her hast du natürlich recht, keine Frage.
Aber einige werden sich dann denken "uff, gerade keine Zeit/Lust/whatever, lasse ich es halt, werden schon andere machen".
Wenn es was für copy&paste gibt werden mehr mit machen, es geht ja auch um Masse.
Wer die Zeit und Muße hat formuliert natürlich selbst.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## TTT (29. Januar 2015)

ab 16:00 soll das funktionieren aber ich seh kein Formular!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (29. Januar 2015)

Ganz schön clever der Kretschmann.....


----------



## ChrisZiegler (29. Januar 2015)

Leider nur 2 Fragen meine 3te frisst das Formular nicht mehr...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2015)

Hier der Link zum Formular, keine Ahnung, ob noch Fragen angenommen werden:
https://dialog.baden-wuerttemberg.de/dialoge/sagen-sie-mal-herr-kretschmann--3/fragen


----------



## ChrisZiegler (29. Januar 2015)

Vermutlich nicht mehr zur 2m Regel... nach 4 anläufen und verschiedener Mailadressen... Never
So sieht dann wohl Zensur aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht mehr zur 2m Regel... nach 4 anläufen und verschiedener Mailadressen... Never
> So sieht dann wohl Zensur aus.



Meinst Du, die haben da einen 2-Meter-Detektor im Eingabefeld?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (29. Januar 2015)

Dabei wollte ich doch nur was ganz einfaches übers Wandersvolk in Bawü wissen...

Sehr geehrter Herr Kretschmann,

Durch die 2m Regel wird alleine in unserem Bundesland einzelnen Holzklötzen von Wanderern ein Instrument an die Hand gegeben welches zur
Folge hat das verschiedenste bösartige teils tödliche Fallen für MTB.er aufgespannt wurden. Das gibt es weltweit so nicht ein zweites Mal.
Im Übrigen sei anzumerken das diese einzelnen schwäbischen Wandersleut in anderen Bundesländern dadurch negativ auffallen das Sie anfangen Biker zurechtzuweisen obwohl dort eine solche unsinnige Regelung gar nicht besteht...Grotesk woran man die Schwaben erkennen kann, am Bruddeln und Meckern...

Daher müssten Sie sich endlich eingestehen dass es bei Bikern wie auch bei Wanderern immer ein schwarzes Schaf geben wird aber die 2m Regel daran nichts ändert.

Meine Frage:
Warum muss nur hier in Baden Württemberg diese unsinnige Vollsperrung für Biker bestehen bleiben? (Die Schweiz, Bayern und Frankreich zeigen ebenfalls was möglich ist und Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz erst recht...


----------



## muddymartin (29. Januar 2015)

Also meine Frage ging 17:22 durch...hat ca. 10min gedauert.


----------



## muddymartin (29. Januar 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Dabei wollte ich doch nur was ganz einfaches übers Wandersvolk in Bawü wissen...
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Kretschmann,
> 
> ...




Vielleicht mal die Holzklötze und andere Polemik rausnehmen....


----------



## muddymartin (29. Januar 2015)

Außerdem geht jetzt schon die 95. Cannabisfrage durch, scheinbar sind die besser drauf als wir.....


----------



## ChrisZiegler (29. Januar 2015)

OK scho richtig mit der Polemik... dachte aber wenn ich einzelne Holzklötze davor setze wärs klar... na dann... muss ja nicht durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisZiegler (29. Januar 2015)

Ausserdem ärgerts mich immer aus der Opferrolle heraus Bittsteller zu sein und diese einzelnen Fallenbauer werden nie erwähnt nur die tödlichen Mtb...


----------



## muddymartin (29. Januar 2015)

meine Zweite Frage ist um 17:48 nach 5 Min auch durch


----------



## duc-748S (29. Januar 2015)

Also ein paar Fragen sind schon zusammen gekommen, aber genügend können es ja nie sein.
Also mal alle Bekannten etc. anhauen ... 

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Hillside (29. Januar 2015)

Von der Website der Landesregierung schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Frage*
> Wieso haben Sie so eine coole Frisur? Wer ist Ihr friseur?
> 
> *Die Antwort*
> Diese Frage wurde um 19:21 Uhr live von Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann beantwortet.


 https://dialog.baden-wuerttemberg.d...herr-kretschmann--3/fragen#page=5&mode=latest

Genau deswegen gibt es das Wort "*Politikverdrossenheit*" !


----------



## duc-748S (29. Januar 2015)

Also direkter kann man doch nicht sagen "ich bin Wanderer und ich will meine Ruhe haben".
Eigeninteressenvertretung auf allerhöchstem Niveau.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## trail_desire (29. Januar 2015)

Über den Haufen fahren......ja ganz toll Herr Kretschmann.....so schafft man Konflikte.


----------



## TTT (29. Januar 2015)

Die "Mountainbikefrage" hat er weggelächelt und dann irgendwas völlig an der Frage vorbei gelabert...


----------



## trail_desire (29. Januar 2015)

Aber er hat es ja schön gesagt......machen wir es einfach so wie er es vorgeschlagen hat......dort wo man es kann, kann man Ausnahmen machen.....er sagte ...."man".....nicht die Gemeinden  Mit "man" kann sich ja auch jeder Biker angesprochen fühlen......


ALSO MACHEN WIR UNSERE AUSNAHMEN DORT WO "MAN" DAS KANN


----------



## Hillside (29. Januar 2015)

Das wird ihm schon noch auf die Füße fallen.

Es gibt in Deutschland über 13 Millionen Menschen über 14 Jahren, die häufig oder ab und zu Mountainbike fahren.
( http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...keit-von-mountainbike-fahren-in-der-freizeit/ )

Ca. 10% aller in Deutschland verkauften Räder sind Mountainbikes. 

Die MTBler werden eine Lobby bekommen, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (29. Januar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Aber er hat es ja schön gesagt......machen wir es einfach so wie er es vorgeschlagen hat......dort wo man es kann, kann man Ausnahmen machen.....er sagte ...."man".....nicht die Gemeinden  Mit "man" kann sich ja auch jeder Biker angesprochen fühlen......
> 
> 
> ALSO MACHEN WIR UNSERE AUSNAHMEN DORT WO "MAN" DAS KANN



Ja"MAN",so sieht "MAN" das bei uns in der Gegend schon immer!!! "MAN"chmal fahren wir aber auch ganz gesetzeskonform! Da macht "MAN" dann auch mal ne Ausnahme von der Ausnahme! 
"Hängt die Grünen solange es noch Bäume gibt!!!" ( -Schwarzer Humor aus-)


----------



## duc-748S (29. Januar 2015)

Wer ist bei einer Sammelbestellung Jerseys dabei?
"Ich bin Mountainbiker und ich fahre gerne Wanderer über den Haufen!"

Der hat doch den Schuss nicht gehört ...

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## trail_desire (29. Januar 2015)

Sollte man die Haufen dann nicht auch noch als Kicker verwenden???


----------



## pndrev (29. Januar 2015)

Nur, wenn für den Kicker vorher eine offizielle Ausnahmegenehmigung eingeholt wurde!


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2015)

Die


pndrev schrieb:


> Nur, wenn für den Kicker vorher eine offizielle Ausnahmegenehmigung eingeholt wurde!


 kriegst ganz unbürokratisch von Kretschmann. Mail genügt.


----------



## trail_desire (29. Januar 2015)

So ein über´n Haufen gefahrener Wanderer macht den Trail doch richtig interessant, wenn er erst mal versteinert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (29. Januar 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Ja"MAN",so sieht "MAN" das bei uns in der Gegend schon immer!!! "MAN"chmal fahren wir aber auch ganz gesetzeskonform! Da macht "MAN" dann auch mal ne Ausnahme von der Ausnahme!
> "Hängt die Grünen solange es noch Bäume gibt!!!" ( -Schwarzer Humor aus-)


...also da wo ich mit meinem MAN fahre, kann jeder auch MTB fahren...


----------



## trail_desire (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hab das immer noch im Ohr....."daß ein Wanderer einen Mountenbiker über den Haufen wandert ist ja eher unmöglich, eher andersrum....."

So ähnlich hat er das doch gesagt.....hat noch jemand den genauen Wortlaut?

Wenn ein MP die Behauptung aufstellt, Biker  fahren Wanderer über den Haufen, ist das schon unterste Gürtellinie. Eigentlich gehört der Herr Kretschmann wegen Verunglimpfung angezeigt......


----------



## viperman666 (30. Januar 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...also da wo ich mit meinem MAN fahre, kann jeder auch MTB fahren...



...also da wo ich fahre,darf "MAN" auch wandern! Macht mir nix aus!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2015)

Das Schöne ist tatsächlich, dass er nicht nur vorhersagbare, sondern mit dem Argument "200.000 organisierte Wanderer" auch eine - wie ich finde - ziemlich fragwürdige Antwort gegeben hat:

Es kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass nur weil es 200.000 organisierte Wanderer gibt, deren vermeintliche (!) Interessen unverhältnismäßig bevorzugt werden, obwohl die Sachargumente dagegen sprechen.

Die Antwort zeigt doch auch, in was für einer Welt Herr Kretschmann lebt: nur organisierter Sport scheint aus seiner Sicht guter Sport zu sein. Wer nicht organisiert ist, hat halt Pech gehabt. Kriegen wir die Freigabe der Wege, wenn wir 200.001 organisierte Biker sind?

Außerdem schürt er weiter Angst (und damit Konflikte), wenn er wiedermal davon redet, dass die Fußgänger vor den Bikern geschützt werden müssen, weil sie sonst von den Bikern "über den Haufen gefahren" werden können. Natürlich können sie das, werden sie aber nicht!

Wir sollten uns freuen: der Ministerpräsident hat uns gleich mehrere Steilvorlagen geliefert. Bin gespannt, ob das jetzt irgendwann auch noch mal als Aufzeichnung zu sehen ist und ob diese "schön ungeschickten" Aussagen rausgeschnitten werden oder nicht.


----------



## TTT (30. Januar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wenn ein MP die Behauptung aufstellt, Biker  fahren Wanderer über den Haufen, ist das schon unterste Gürtellinie. Eigentlich gehört der Herr Kretschmann wegen Verunglimpfung angezeigt......


Auch wenn man damit nicht durchkommt, wärde das zumindest eine puplikumswirksame Aktion.


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2015)

Die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel wird wohl erst fruchten, wenn 'Er' nichts mehr zu melden hat!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel wird wohl erst fruchten, wenn 'Er' nichts mehr zu melden hat!



Dass Dumme ist nur, dass es unter 'Ihm' oder 'Ihr' nicht unbedingt besser wird, denn bisher hat keine Partei ein Eintreten für die Interssen der Biker signalisiert. Es sind immer nur einzelne Politiker und die scheinen kein Gehör zu finden. :-/


----------



## trail_desire (30. Januar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel wird wohl erst fruchten, wenn 'Er' nichts mehr zu melden hat!



Meinst du das in etwa so......?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Januar 2015)

Man beachte:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ....
> Auch wurde beobachtet, dass Fußgänger durch Radfahrer weniger behindert werden als umgekehrt ...



Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern.739850/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern.739850/page-2#post-12607987


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Dass Dumme ist nur, dass es unter 'Ihm' oder 'Ihr' nicht unbedingt besser wird, denn bisher hat keine Partei ein eintreten für die Interssen der Biker signalisiert. Es sind immer nur einzelne Politiker und die scheinen kein Gehör zu finden. :-/



Da hast Du leider recht. Aber 'seine persönliche' Meinung hat doch viel Einfluß! Zu viel!



trail_desire schrieb:


> Meinst du das in etwa so......?
> Anhang anzeigen 355484



P E R F E K T !!! 

Könntest noch n Downhiller einbauen, der drüber-hüpft?
Die Schulter eignet sich super als Kicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2015)

Falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat:
Heiko hat dem Enduro Magazin (das ja auch zuvor schon berichtet hatte) jetzt ein Interview gegeben.
Ich finde, darin ist sehr schön zusammengefasst, worum es geht und was jetzt ansteht.

Bitte gerne liken und auch teilen, damit der aktuelle Stand die Runde unter Bikern und Nicht-Bikern macht:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/692253217562991

Als Service für die Nicht-Facebookler:
http://enduro-mtb.com/interview-heiko-mittelstaedt-im-einsatz-fuer-legale-singletrails/


----------



## TTT (30. Januar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Dass Dumme ist nur, dass es unter 'Ihm' oder 'Ihr' nicht unbedingt besser wird, denn bisher hat keine Partei ein Eintreten für die Interssen der Biker signalisiert. Es sind immer nur einzelne Politiker und die scheinen kein Gehör zu finden. :-/


Na ja, wer lehnt sich denn gegen den eigenen Chef auf, wenn der sich ideologisch schon klar positioniert hat? Mit einem anderen Kopf kann das schnell kippen, auch in der SPD. Selbst wenn andere Parteien sich nicht anders positionieren, kann eine entsprechende Stimmungsmache bei den Prakgmatikern zum "umdenken" führen. Von daher halte ich es weiter für sinnvoll sich auf Kretschmann und die Grünen zu konzentrieren, 1. weil sie sich mit Abstand am weitesten mit ihren fadenscheinigen Argumenten aus dem Fenster lehnen und 2. man den anderen Parteien die Möglichkeit lassen muss, sich glaubwürdig auf unsere Seite zu schlagen.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Na ja, wer lehnt sich denn gegen den eigenen Chef auf, wenn der sich ideologisch schon klar positioniert hat? Mit einem anderen Kopf kann das schnell kippen, auch in der SPD. Selbst wenn andere Parteien sich nicht anders positionieren, kann eine entsprechende Stimmungsmache bei den Prakgmatikern zum "umdenken" führen. Von daher halte ich es weiter für sinnvoll sich auf Kretschmann und die Grünen zu konzentrieren, 1. weil sie sich mit Abstand am weitesten mit ihren fadenscheinigen Argumenten aus dem Fenster lehnen und 2. man den anderen Parteien die Möglichkeit lassen muss, sich glaubwürdig auf unsere Seite zu schlagen.



Da sind wir einer Meinung.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Januar 2015)

Wollt Ihr Euch ein Zimmer nehmen? Soviel Harmonie ist ja fast nicht auszuhalten...


----------



## TTT (31. Januar 2015)

Möchtest Du in die Ritze liegen?


----------



## duc-748S (31. Januar 2015)

Link zur Aufzeichnung der Onlinesprechstunde
https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/d...hstunde-mit-ministerpraesident-kretschmann-1/

Ich hab jetzt aber nicht geschaut, ob die was rausgeschnibbelt haben ...
Wobei von der Zeit her und vom kurz reinhören sollte die Passage unverändert sein.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Athabaske (31. Januar 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Möchtest Du in die Ritze liegen?


...vermutlich eher nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Februar 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...vermutlich eher nicht.



Das nehme ich jetzt persönlich.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Februar 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Link zur Aufzeichnung der Onlinesprechstunde
> https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/d...hstunde-mit-ministerpraesident-kretschmann-1/
> 
> Ich hab jetzt aber nicht geschaut, ob die was rausgeschnibbelt haben ...
> ...



Vielen Dank! Auf Open Trails auch schon verabeitet:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...349028.46105.193326687455649/693115870810059/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (1. Februar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Auf Open Trails auch schon verabeitet:
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1604030619827028/



Kann es sein, dass der Link falsch ist?

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Februar 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Link falsch ist?
> 
> _Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_




Ja, komplett falsch. Danke für den Hinweis, hier ist der richtige Link (hab's auch oben korrigiert):
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...349028.46105.193326687455649/693115870810059/


----------



## Athabaske (1. Februar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das nehme ich jetzt persönlich.


Ich teile eben ungern!


----------



## brainsail (2. Februar 2015)

An welcher Stelle in der Aufzeichnung kommt unser Thema vor? Ich will mir nicht die ganze Stunde antun.


----------



## TTT (2. Februar 2015)

Kann es nicht genau sagen, würde aber mal im letzten Drittel anfangen (so aus der Erinnerung)


----------



## duc-748S (2. Februar 2015)

brainsail schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle in der Aufzeichnung kommt unser Thema vor? Ich will mir nicht die ganze Stunde antun.



Grob zwischen Minute 40 und 45.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (3. Februar 2015)

"grob" ist der richtige Begriff um zu beschreiben, was man da zu hören bekommt - im Grunde auch nicht besser als PegIdA und Konsorten!


----------



## damage0099 (3. Februar 2015)

'....die MTB'er auch im Wald 'rumkurven' wollen'.....'über den Haufen gewandert'.....'über den Haufen gefahren'.....'an einigen Stellen wo es etwas schmalere Wege sind'..... 'vor Ort erlauben'

Alleine schon, wie er bei dem Thema schmunzelte, sagte alles!!
Er wird NIEMALS(!) einen Kompromiß akzeptieren!

Wo ist denn der überdimensionale Kotz-Smiley?


----------



## Nugman (3. Februar 2015)

Ich fürchte, für ihn ist das der Kompromiss: Man verbietet flächendeckend und macht dann vor Ort Ausnahmen. Der hält das echt für eine gute Idee.
Seine Mimik verrät aber auch, dass er das Thema und die, die es immer wieder auf den Tisch legen, nicht ganz ernst nimmt.


----------



## duc-748S (3. Februar 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> "grob" ist der richtige Begriff um zu beschreiben, was man da zu hören bekommt - im Grunde auch nicht besser als PegIdA und Konsorten!



Da ist "grob" aber noch sehr zurückhaltend bezeichnet, da würden mir noch ganz andere Worte einfallen ...

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Februar 2015)

BR Abendschau 
*Ulm und Neu-Ulm*
Der Entenstreit

Mehr sog i ned!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (4. Februar 2015)

Pinkler und Nichtpinkler... zu geeeeeil. 
Hauptsache es ist irgendwas verordnet oder gesetzlich geregelt. Kann ja nicht angehen die menschliche Vernunft regieren zu lassen...


----------



## TTT (4. Februar 2015)

Warum wundert es mich nicht, dass es wieder mal Baden-Württemberg ist, dass durch eine Regelungswut auffällt? Ob da Kretschmann auch wieder seine Finger im Spiel hat?


----------



## Athabaske (5. Februar 2015)

...es gibt halt Konflikte!

Und jetzt wollet auch no die Enta auf der Donau romschwimma...

Wobei ich die Entenfütterei für eine vollkommen überflüssige Beschäftigung halte, auch nicht besser als das Heu im Wald und die Kartoffeln und der Mais für die Wildschweine!


----------



## damage0099 (5. Februar 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Pinkler und Nichtpinkler... zu geeeeeil.
> Hauptsache es ist irgendwas verordnet oder gesetzlich geregelt. Kann ja nicht angehen die menschliche Vernunft regieren zu lassen...





TTT schrieb:


> Warum wundert es mich nicht, dass es wieder mal Baden-Württemberg ist, dass durch eine Regelungswut auffällt? Ob da Kretschmann auch wieder seine Finger im Spiel hat?



Hahahaha, das ist so typisch!
Herrlich. Das paßt....danke für den Beitrag. Klasse 
Die Grünen werden an dieser Regelung bestimmt nicht unbeteiligt sein.

'Wir kümmern uns um die wichtigen Sachen....." => wie recht er doch hat!

Wenn das mal nicht zu Konflikten unter den Enten führt!
Sicher schwimmt demnächst eine gesetzesbrecherische BaWü-Ente eine gesetzestreue bayrische über den Haufen....dann haben wir den Salat!
Ich seh schon den Kretschi vor dem 'Entengericht' sitzen und würgen!!!

'Die Brotregelung muß bestehen bleiben. Es gibt Konflikte unter den Enten. ........'


----------



## static (5. Februar 2015)

Ich hab gehört, dass irgendwo durch rücksichtslose Brot-Werfer auch schon Enten zu Tode gekommen sind!
Deshalb sollten nur noch Brote eralubt sein, die größer als zwei Meter sind. Wie man dabei die Größe definiert ist nebensächlich. Man könnte sich natürlich auch auf einen Kompromiss einigen, der es erlaubt 10% der vorhanden Brotkrumen ins Gewässer einzubringen. Schließlich soll den Fütter-Touristen aus dem Nachbarland auch was geboten werden. Das muss aber im Einzelfall vorort durch die jeweiligen Entenfütter-Organisationen genehmigt werden.
Problem erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (5. Februar 2015)

static schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, dass irgendwo durch rücksichtslose Brot-Werfer auch schon Enten zu Tode gekommen sind!
> Deshalb sollten nur noch Brote eralubt sein, die größer als zwei Meter sind. Wie man dabei die Größe definiert ist nebensächlich. Man könnte sich natürlich auch auf einen Kompromiss einigen, der es erlaubt 10% der vorhanden Brotkrumen ins Gewässer einzubringen. Schließlich soll den Fütter-Touristen aus dem Nachbarland auch was geboten werden. Das muss aber im Einzelfall vorort durch die jeweiligen Entenfütter-Organisationen genehmigt werden.
> Problem erledigt.



Grööööhl ... ich bin fast vom Bürostuhl gefallen vor Lachen! 

YMMD!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß garnicht, warum man sich da so aufregen muss. BaWü hat doch Recht: 
so eine brotgefütterte Ente schmeckt einfach nicht!


----------



## trail_desire (5. Februar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> .....so eine brotgefütterte Ente schmeckt einfach nicht!



*Und sieht auch nicht gut aus.....Badeente Angie*
.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Februar 2015)

Besser als das Original auf jeden Fall...


----------



## trail_desire (5. Februar 2015)

*.....dooooooooch,  die moundenbeiger, weil ´s gibd doch über zweihunnerdausend organisierde Wanderer im Ländle, gell....*


----------



## trail_desire (5. Februar 2015)

*In welche Richtung die Fahrradfreundlichkeit bei den Grünen geht, ist hier klar zu erkennen.....*.


----------



## Hillside (5. Februar 2015)

Es wäre zu schön, wenn es in BW dann Demos gäbe, jede Woche, an irgendeinem Wochentag. Ich würde sogar aus dem Nachbarbundesland angefahren kommen. 

Immerhin gab's das ja bei Stuttgart 21, obwohl das ja auch "alternativlos" ist. 

Wenn man den Jägern das Jagen verbieten würde, dann wären die rund um die Uhr auf der Straße. Obwohl sie viel weniger sind, als wir.


----------



## trail_desire (5. Februar 2015)

Hillside schrieb:


> Wenn man den Jägern das Jagen verbieten würde, dann wären die rund um die Uhr auf der Straße. Obwohl sie viel weniger sind, als wir.



Das Schild gibt es zumindest schon mal..........


----------



## AlexMC (5. Februar 2015)

Mal ein paar davon zu Testzwecken aufhängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (6. Februar 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Mal ein paar davon zu Testzwecken aufhängen...


sorgt aber nur für mehr Stress im Wald, oder? Muss doch nicht sein.

Dafür heute zwei Beiträge auf Open Trails:
Je breiter der Weg desto größer die Konflikte
Entenstreit in Absurdistan?
der letzte greift die Ulmer Enten auf


----------



## TTT (6. Februar 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Mal ein paar davon zu Testzwecken aufhängen...


Aber nur, wenn Sie die Schilder mißachten!


----------



## kopfkissen (7. Februar 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Mal ein paar davon zu Testzwecken aufhängen...


aber Vorsicht, nicht das der arme Hund dann ins Tierheim kommt, wenn du den Jäger aufhängst


----------



## Athabaske (7. Februar 2015)

...einfach die Töle daneben hängen?


----------



## Grossvater (7. Februar 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...einfach die Töle daneben hängen?


Ah neeeeee.

Würd sagen wir gründen lieber den "Mountainbiker für ein neues Zuhause hinterbliebener Jagdhunde" e.V.


----------



## Isolator76 (9. Februar 2015)

Auszug aus dieser Freiburger Studie, auf die bei der Diskussion um die Wegbreite auch wieder eingegangen wird:
""Konflikte durch Begegnungen entstehen vielfach auf breiten Wegen die stark von Spaziergängern frequentiert werden. Diese Wege sind zwar im Sinne der Regulierungen für das Mountainbiken zugelassen (2-Meter-Regelung), doch provozieren sie schnellere Fahrweisen, als die in einem anspruchsvollen Gelände mit schmalen Naturwegen möglich ist."

Reibt das denen nicht noch unter die Nase... 
Denn was folgt sollte doch in unserem Ländle klar sein. Wenn die (wir) sich provoziert fühlen, auf diesen Wegen schneller zu fahren, kommen ab sofort solche Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungs-Schilder in den Wald ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Februar 2015)

Isolator76 schrieb:


> Auszug aus dieser Freiburger Studie, auf die bei der Diskussion um die Wegbreite auch wieder eingegangen wird:
> ""Konflikte durch Begegnungen entstehen vielfach auf breiten Wegen die stark von Spaziergängern frequentiert werden. Diese Wege sind zwar im Sinne der Regulierungen für das Mountainbiken zugelassen (2-Meter-Regelung), doch provozieren sie schnellere Fahrweisen, als die in einem anspruchsvollen Gelände mit schmalen Naturwegen möglich ist."


Es provoziert vor allem auch das ins Gespräch vertiefete, achtlose Wandern in Gruppen. Da kann es hinten lange klingeln.


----------



## pndrev (9. Februar 2015)

...von denen der hinterste vielleicht Platz macht, aber nicht auf die Idee kommt, die vor ihm laufenden auch kurz aufmerksam zu machen...


----------



## trail_desire (9. Februar 2015)

Ich bekomme echt keine Kohle dafür.....aber ich muss einfach mal werben für die "Swiss Trailbell"......probierts aus, das Ding funktioniert und macht Wanderer freundlich


----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2015)

Geht auch garnicht!

Erst mal, wenn es 'klingelt', stehen bleiben, auf der Stelle, keinesfalls seitlich bewegen.
Dann langsam umdrehen, um zu sehen, was da los ist.
Als nächstes vielleicht maulen und schelten, man soll früher und lauter klingeln.
Falls nicht, wird erstmal darüber nachgedacht, ob man zur Seite geht oder nicht.
Ist hier eine Entscheidung gefallen, wird abgecheckt, auf welche Seite gegangen wird.

Und jetzt, da die Radler schon längst vorbei sind, wird hinterhergebrüllt und mit dem Stock gewedelt....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Februar 2015)

Fehlt noch der Schritt vor hinterherbrüllen und Stock wedeln: kurz vor'm passieren werden von den Wanderten noch mal mehr oder weniger schnell/vorhersehbar die Seiten gewechselt; gerne auch wahlweise oder in Kombination damit, das der auf dem gegenüber liegenden Wegesrand sitzende Hund abgerufen wird.


----------



## pndrev (9. Februar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich bekomme echt keine Kohle dafür.....aber ich muss einfach mal werben für die "Swiss Trailbell"......probierts aus, das Ding funktioniert und macht Wanderer freundlich



Werde ich mir im Sommer auch ein paar zulegen.


----------



## trail_desire (9. Februar 2015)

@damage0099 
Doch geht,  ich hab beim Biken immer bissi Zeit dabei, somit macht es mir meistens nichts aus zu warten bis die sich da sortiert haben.
Dabei ist man dann so langsam, daß manchmal sogar ein kurzer Plausch entsteht. Und der tut dem gegenseitigen Verständnis gut.
Ein hallo und danke ist schon gut, ein kurzes Gespräch ist aber besser.....


----------



## Athabaske (9. Februar 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> ...von denen der hinterste vielleicht Platz macht, aber nicht auf die Idee kommt, die vor ihm laufenden auch kurz aufmerksam zu machen...


...oder er packt sie schnell beim Ellbogen und zerrt sie aus der Gefahrenzone...


----------



## pndrev (9. Februar 2015)

...was besonders dann seltsam wird, wenn man bergauf mit nicht mal doppelter Schrittgeschwindigkeit näherkommt und aus mehr als ausreichender Entfernung geklingelt hat. Und die "Gerettete" dann 10 Sekunden wartet, bis die "Gefahr" endlich vorbeigeschnauft ist.


----------



## AlexMC (9. Februar 2015)

Das ist eben die Betriebsgefahr unserer Gefährte, viel schlimmer als ein Auto...so leise, so unberechenbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (10. Februar 2015)

...und viel mehr Tote, ein größerer volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden und die Belastung für die Umwelt erst...


----------



## TTT (10. Februar 2015)

Vor allem soll es bei Wanderern zu Netzhautablösungen kommen!


----------



## Athabaske (10. Februar 2015)

...bei einigen Politikern löst sich wesentlich mehr ab...


----------



## trail_desire (10. Februar 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und die Belastung für die Umwelt erst...



....macht euch doch nicht immer über die Belastung für die Umwelt lustig.....die Belastung ist riesig, werden doch extra für uns breite erlaubte Wege gebaut auf den wir fahren dürfen. 
Und neuerdings werden bei uns im Wald sogar Tonnen an groben Schotter verwendet, damit wir sogar hochalpines Feeling  bekommen.....die meinen es doch echt gut mit uns.....	(Ironie aus)


----------



## Athabaske (10. Februar 2015)

...zur Feier fürs Jahr des Bodens?


----------



## TTT (10. Februar 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...bei einigen Politikern löst sich wesentlich mehr ab...


Stimmt, spätestens seit der fadenscheinigen Begründung des Petitionsausschusses ist der Lack kompett ab! Schauen wir, dass wir weiter ordentlich Wasser drauf gießen, damit die jetzt Regierenden bald weggerostet sind.


----------



## TTT (10. Februar 2015)

Haben nicht auch die Grünen als Steinewerfer begonnen?


----------



## trail_desire (10. Februar 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...zur Feier fürs Jahr des Bodens?



Wahrscheinlich.....
Neu sind auch solche angelegten Singeltrails, sogar zwei nebeneinander.....mit extra ruppigen Fahrbahnen, speziell für Fahrwerkseinstellungen und Fahrwerkstests geeignet.


----------



## TTT (10. Februar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich.....
> Neu sind auch solche angelegten Singeltrails, sogar zwei nebeneinander.....mit extra ruppigen Fahrbahnen, speziell für Fahrwerkseinstellungen und Fahrwerkstests geeignet.


 Der Weg ist nicht fertig! So schauen die Köpfe der Radlrambos noch oben raus und verschrecken Wanderer und Wild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (10. Februar 2015)

Und die letzten Bäume machen wir auch noch kaputt.....


----------



## Athabaske (10. Februar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich.....
> Neu sind auch solche angelegten Singeltrails, sogar zwei nebeneinander.....mit extra ruppigen Fahrbahnen, speziell für Fahrwerkseinstellungen und Fahrwerkstests geeignet.


Obacht mit zu breien Lenkern...


----------



## waldwegflitzer (10. Februar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich.....
> Neu sind auch solche angelegten Singeltrails, sogar zwei nebeneinander.....mit extra ruppigen Fahrbahnen, speziell für Fahrwerkseinstellungen und Fahrwerkstests geeignet.


 
Das braucht ja von Alleine mindestens 50 Jahre, bis die Spur nicht mehr sichtbar ist. Und dazwischen der winzige, MTB-Reifen, der ja sooooo zerstörend für die Natur ist....
Soche Bilder verstören mich!


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Februar 2015)

Twittern gegen die 2-Meter-Regel

Heute läuft die Aktion Jobtrail. Die grossen deutschen Unternehmen suchen Nachwuchs und geworben wird mit einem Mountainbiker auf einem schmalenTrail, was wohl für Dynamik und hohen Freuzeitwert stehen soll.

So weit, so gut, aber mit dabei ist z.B. auch die EnBW aus Baden Württemberg.

Jeder Tweet der heute bis 17:00 über den Hashtag ‪#‎Jobtrail‬ verfügt, geht automatisch an die wichtigsten Personalchefs in Deutschland.

Wer über einen Twitter Account verfügt, der soll doch bitte mal nachfragen, ob in dem Bundesland wo die Firma ihren Sitz hat, das abgebildete Mountainbiken auch erlaubt ist. Einfach #Jobtrail in den Tweet einfügen.



http://jobtrail.de/index.php/#tweet

"


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Februar 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ... . So können Besucher gleichzeitig mit 12 potentiellen Arbeitgebern in Kontakt treten
> ...
> der soll doch bitte Mal nachfragen ob in dem Bundesland wo er sich bewirbt, das abgebildete Mountainbiken erlaubt ist. ....



Welcher Sinn steht dahinter, einen Recruiter das zu fragen? Insbesondere im Hinblick auf die evtl. eigene Karriereplanung.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2015)

Erste Tweets und Antworten:
https://twitter.com/EnBW/status/565162009881505794


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Welcher Sinn steht dahinter, einen Recruiter das zu fragen? Insbesondere im Hinblick auf die evtl. eigene Karriereplanung.



Bewusstsein bei Arbeitgebern schaffen?! 
Und zwar im Hinblick auf die eigene Standortentscheidung.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Februar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bewusstsein bei Arbeitgebern schaffen?!
> Und zwar im Hinblick auf die eigene Standortentscheidung.



Ist doch eh nur die EnBW aus BaWü dabei. Meinst, die ziehen um wenn nur genug nach der Möglichkeit des Befahren von Singletrails fragen?

Dann darf ich Dir die Kategorie verraten, die Du als Bewerber mit diesen Fragen beim AG erhältst: "Freizeitorientiert". 
Kann Dir auch dazu sagen, das das nicht wirklich die Kategorie ist, die einen Bewerber nach vorne bringt.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ist doch eh nur die EnBW aus BaWü dabei. Meinst, die ziehen um wenn nur genug nach der Möglichkeit des Befahren von Singletrails fragen?
> 
> Dann darf ich Dir die Kategorie verraten, die Du als Bewerber mit diesen Fragen beim AG erhältst: "Freizeitorientiert".
> Kann Dir auch dazu sagen, das das nicht wirklich die Kategorie ist, die einen Bewerber nach vorne bringt.



Robert, Du scherzt, oder?

Dennoch:

- Keine Ahnung, ob Du weißt, wie Twitter funktioniert, aber Twitter ist ziemlich öffentlich, selbst wenn sich nur die EnBW an der eigentlichen Aktion beteiligt, kann jeder die Tweets lesen.

- Niemand erwartet, dass die EnBW umzieht. Es geht darum, das Thema und die Relevanz ein mal mehr und ein bisschen mehr publik zu machen.

- Niemand erwartet, dass man seine Karriere der 2-Meter-Regel opfert. Es ist aber z.B. durchaus möglich, auch dann an der Aktion teilzunehmen, wenn man gerade nicht aktiv auf der Suche nach einem Job ist.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Februar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Robert, Du scherzt, oder?
> ....



Nicht projizieren bitte.


----------



## Traufradler (13. Februar 2015)

Hier noch eine Info zum heutigen Open Trails Post
https://de-de.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/700363423418637:0
(kann dort nur lesen) zum Thema Tourismus in BaWü:

http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/metzingen/Tourismus-Region-hinkt-hinterher;art5660,3045098

Gerade im Landkreis Reutlingen gehen die Übernachtungszahlen zurück, obwohl Premiumwanderwegen in/um Bad Urach und Metzingen-Neuffen mit vielen Fördergeldern und Schweiß vom SAV entstanden sind, obwohl das Biosphärengebiet Schwäbische Alb seit etlichen Jahren besteht, obwohl auf der CMT großes Interesse für die Region bekundet wurde, trotz Kurbetrieb in Bad Urach,....

Schön für uns lokale Biker, können wir die tollen (noch) illegalen Trails fast alleine nutzen!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2015)

Enduro Trend verpennt?!
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/700738870047759


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2015)

Traufradler schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Info zum heutigen Open Trails Post
> https://de-de.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/700363423418637:0
> (kann dort nur lesen) zum Thema Tourismus in BaWü:
> 
> ...




Ist gerade bei Open Trails als Kommentar erschienen.


----------



## Traufradler (13. Februar 2015)

Danke Hochdrik!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2015)

Aktueller Facebook-Beitrag:


> Kindern fehlt der Kontakt zur Natur?
> 
> Solange die einen behaupten, dass die Natur nur zu Fuss erkundet werden darf und die anderen daran arbeiten, die Naturwege zu langweiligen Schotterpisten auszubauen, wird diese Tendenz wohl weiter zunehmen.
> 
> Interessant: Der Link kommt von der Webseite "Forstpraxis.de".


https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/703947969726849 

Für nicht Facebookler der direkte Link zum Artikel:
www.forstpraxis.de/emnid-umfrage-kindern-fehlt-der-kontakt-zur-natur#.VNzU_AiM1WQ.facebook

An alle Facebookler die Bitte, den Open Trails Beitrag zu liken/teilen/kommentieren. Danke!


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2015)

Am Montag kann man mit der Stuttgarter CDU über das Thema Mountainbiken diskutieren. 
Vielleicht bringt es ja was! 

"Fahrradfahren in der Stadt: auf und neben der Straße" - Vortrag und Diskussion
https://www.facebook.com/events/411025755738600/

Dafür, dass es trotz des etwas unklaren Titels vor allem um das Thema Mountainbike geht, könnt Ihr sorgen, wenn Ihr kommt und mitdiskutiert und der Politik zeigt, wie viele begeisterte Biker es in Stuttgart und Umgebung gibt.

Montag, 23. Februar um 20.00 Uhr 
Clubrestaurant der Stuttgarter Kickers
Königsträßle 58, 70597 Stuttgart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (21. Februar 2015)

> Kindern fehlt der Kontakt zur Natur?



das liegt aber doch eher an deren Alten, die in Ihren schicken überschuldeten Wohnungen hocken und sich auf dem neusten Flat vom RTL berieseln lassen und schauen das sich die kleinen ja nicht schmutzig machen.
Der Wald ist groß, auch in Baden-Württemberg und jeder darf da rein.

.


----------



## Stopelhopser (21. Februar 2015)

Mal gucken was der senile Senioren Sender so drauf hat am Sonntag.
"Von Anschlägen auf Radfahrern" ist schon mal im Beitext die Rede.
http://www.zdf.de/terra-xpress/wenns-im-wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht-37228544.html


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Februar 2015)

Falls sich jemand den Terra Xpress Beitrag über Fallen gegen Biker im ZDF für heute Abend vorgemerkt hat:
kann man ihn sich jetzt schon online anschauen und muss sich nicht den Sonntagabend versauen:
http://www.zdf.de/terra-xpress/wenns-im-wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht-37228544.html

Den Open Trails Kommentar dazu findet Ihr hier:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/704959839625662/?type=1&permPage=1

Und für die Nicht-Facebookler hier (wobei Ihr den Facebook-Beitrag bestimmt dennoch sehen könnt):







> MOUNTAINBIKER, IHR SEID IN BADEN-WÜRTTEMBERG NICHT WILLKOMMEN!
> 
> Das ZDF ist beim Sendetermin seiner Zeit vorraus, bei den Inhalten leider etwas hinterher.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Februar 2015)

Ein reisserisch, schlecht aufgemachter Bericht, kam mir vor wie bei Akte XY ungeloest.
Übel, dass so etwas von einem "Qualitaetssender" kommt!
Die Zielgruppe Ueber 60 wurde mit Sicherheit voll bedient und kann sich nun hinsichtlich der boesen Mountainbiker bestaetigt fuehlen. Aber....wo waren eigentlich die Jaeger?! Hab nur Foerster gesehen.


----------



## viperman666 (22. Februar 2015)

Was für ein Schwachfug!!!! Hinter dem krampfhaft geheuchelten "Verständnis",erkennt man klar das der Bericht wohl auch von einem Wanderfreund gemacht wurde. Die klare Aussage,100 000km² gehören den Wanderern und den Mountainbikern 2km  vereinzelt ausgewiesene "Rennstrecken". Alle die das sehen in BW denken sich jetzt: Aha,2-Meter-Regel, kannte ich ja noch gar nicht!Dann kann ich ja den Weg,den ich seither freundlich und unbedarft mit den MTBlern geteilt hab,für mich beanspruchen.
Der Brüller ist die Stelle an der die gesetzeskonformen Biker schön artig ihr Bike auf dem Trail entlang schieben!!!!
Ich bin nach wie vor zwiegespalten ob der öffentliche "Kampf" gegen die 2-M-R gut war/ist oder eher kontraproduktiv!?!?
Don´t wake the Lion!!!


----------



## beuze1 (22. Februar 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Alle die das sehen in BW denken sich jetzt: Aha,2-Meter-Regel, kannte ich ja noch gar nicht!Dann kann ich ja den Weg,den ich seither freundlich und unbedarft mit den MTBlern geteilt hab,für mich beanspruchen.



Ja, die DIMB hat sich alle Mühe gegeben das unters Wandervolk zu bringen, danke auch dafür!




viperman666 schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor zwiegespalten ob der öffentliche "Kampf" gegen die 2-M-R gut war/ist oder eher kontraproduktiv!?!?



Gebracht hat's auf jeden Fall gar nichts außer mehr streit im Wald.

.


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Februar 2015)

Beuze1, schau dir die Aktion von vor zwei Jahren in Hessen an. Wenn die DIMB sich nich gekümmert hätte,  wäre dort jetzt ein vergleichbares Waldgesetzt wie in BW gültig. 
Das die Regierungsverantwortlichen in BW (Gruene) anders als in Hessen (CDU!) In keinster Weise an einen Dialog mit den vergleichsweise umweltfreundlichen Radfahrern/Mountainbikern interessiert sind, konnte wohl keiner so wirklich ahnen.


----------



## dickerbert (22. Februar 2015)

Zumal ich die massenhaften Konflikte im Wald ohnehin nur aus meiner Phantasie kenne. Aber ich fahre ja auch nicht in BW.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Februar 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Zumal ich die massenhaften Konflikte im Wald ohnehin nur aus meiner Phantasie kenne. Aber ich fahre ja auch nicht in BW.


Ich fahre in BW. In vier Jahren, die ich nun hier auf Trails unterwegs bin, habe ich eine Menge nette Gespräche, Bemerkungen, Flachs erlebt aber nur einen typischen Oberlehrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Februar 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> ... ob der öffentliche "Kampf" gegen die 2-M-R gut war/ist oder eher kontraproduktiv!?!?
> Don´t wake the Lion!!!





beuze1 schrieb:


> Ja, die DIMB hat sich alle Mühe gegeben das unters Wandervolk zu bringen, danke auch dafür!
> ...


----------



## viperman666 (22. Februar 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Beuze1, schau dir die Aktion von vor zwei Jahren in Hessen an. Wenn die DIMB sich nich gekümmert hätte,  wäre dort jetzt ein vergleichbares Waldgesetzt wie in BW gültig.
> Das die Regierungsverantwortlichen in BW (Gruene) anders als in Hessen (CDU!) In keinster Weise an einen Dialog mit den vergleichsweise umweltfreundlichen Radfahrern/Mountainbikern interessiert sind, konnte wohl keiner so wirklich ahnen.


Doch hätte man schon! Ein Land das von "Ökonazis" regiert wird kannste nicht mit Diplomatie ändern. "Kretsche" würde auch im Alleingang 5€ für den Liter Sprit verlangen,wenn er könnte. Und das obwohl BW zu 75% von der Automobilindustrie lebt.
Ich möchte die Arbeit der DIMB in keinster weise als falsch betiteln!!! Die Idee dahinter ist korrekt,ehrenhaft und richtig! in BW (aktuell) aber aus genannten Gründen wohl nicht realisierbar.


----------



## Muckymu (22. Februar 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ja, die DIMB hat sich alle Mühe gegeben das unters Wandervolk zu bringen, danke auch dafür!
> 
> 
> Gebracht hat's auf jeden Fall gar nichts außer mehr streit im Wald.
> ...


Also gehen wir alle am besten zurück in unsere Höhlen und kauen etwas rohen Mammut.
Holz sammeln und mit Feuersteinen rumklopfen könnte den “Löwen wecken“.


----------



## beuze1 (22. Februar 2015)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Also gehen wir alle am besten zurück in unsere Höhlen und kauen etwas rohen Mammut.
> Holz sammeln und mit Feuersteinen rumklopfen könnte den “Löwen wecken“.



Die allermeisten Höhlen sind leider gesperrt für den allgemeinen Publikumsverkehr, außerdem koche ich mit Gas (Kocher) in der freien Natur und ich besitze ein Feuerzeug! Dazu Genieße ich schon jahrelang die schönsten Trails hier in BW und ehrlich gesagt, geht mir die unsägliche 2m regel am Arsch vorbei.





.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Februar 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> (…) außerdem koche ich mit Gas (Kocher) in der freien Natur und ich besitze ein Feuerzeug!



Den Spruch mit den Feuersteinen haste jetzt echt nicht verstanden, oder?


----------



## viperman666 (22. Februar 2015)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Also gehen wir alle am besten zurück in unsere Höhlen und kauen etwas rohen Mammut.
> Holz sammeln und mit Feuersteinen rumklopfen könnte den “Löwen wecken“.


Ohje,wie sich manche gleich anpinkeln wenn man ihr Engagement in Frage stellt!? Ich dachte ein Forum ist dafür da,das jeder seine frei Meinung kund tut!?
Dein Motto soll wohl jenes alte Sprichwort sein,vonwegen: "Wer kämpft kann verlieren,wer nicht kämpft.......
Ich geb dir mal ein noch älteres chinesisches Sprichwort: "Kämpfe nicht, wenn Du nicht gewinnen kannst"!
(Frei nach Sun Tzu  "Die Kunst des Krieges")
Fakt ist,mit den grünen Vollpfosten brauchste nicht zu diskutieren.Die haben ihre verbohrte Sichtweise die keiner ändern kann! Diejenigen wenigen die mit uns ein Problem haben sind in 10 Jahren sowieso nichtmehr im Wald (oder auf Erden) unterwegs. Dem Albverein,etc geht es nicht anders als allen anderen Vereinen,ich sag nur Mitgliederschwund!
Also warum dann noch die nächste(n) Generation(en) auf dieses schwachsinnige Gesetz aufmerksam machen!? Wenn es keinen mehr tangiert (und die Zeit wird kommen) kann man das Gesetz ohne Tamtam immernoch kippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (22. Februar 2015)

Du willst Meinungsfreiheit und regst dich darüber auf, dass ich eine andere hab?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Februar 2015)

Andere Meinung = falsche Meinung!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Februar 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> (…)Diejenigen wenigen die mit uns ein Problem haben sind in 10 Jahren sowieso nichtmehr im Wald (oder auf Erden) unterwegs.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich meiner Einschätzung nach damit eben nicht die Haupt-Befürworter der 2-Meter-Regel erledigt haben, sind 10 Jahre mehr aus meiner Sicht 10 Jahre zu viel. Es geht auch gar nicht um die Leute, die im Wald unterwegs sind (mit denen hatte ich bisher kaum Probleme), sondern um die Leute, die vom Schreibtisch aus nicht nur gegen uns arbeiten, sondern am liebsten ganz allgemein alle Bürger von ihrem _Betriebsgelände_ verweisen würden.


----------



## viperman666 (22. Februar 2015)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Du willst Meinungsfreiheit und regst dich darüber auf, dass ich eine andere hab?


nee,eher machtest du mir den Anschein!? Wenn du nicht mehr drauf hast als einem das Wort zu verdrehen,unterscheidet dich nimmer viel von unserer Landesregierung.


----------



## Muckymu (22. Februar 2015)

ich dreh hier nix rum.
Darf ich dich an die Überschrift dieser Diskussion erinnern? “Änderung...“  nicht „Unter den Teppichkehrung...“
Du bist schlicht auf der falschen Party, wenn du hier für “Stillhalten“ werben willst.
Darüber hinaus ist es Respektloß jenen gegenüber, die sehr viel Zeit FÜR eine Änderung der Situation opfern.


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Februar 2015)

So, und jetzt nimmt sich jeder wieder sein eigenes Förmchen und alle hören auf zu zanken.


----------



## Athabaske (22. Februar 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Ohje,wie sich manche gleich anpinkeln wenn man ihr Engagement in Frage stellt!? Ich dachte ein Forum ist dafür da,das jeder seine frei Meinung kund tut!?
> Dein Motto soll wohl jenes alte Sprichwort sein,vonwegen: "Wer kämpft kann verlieren,wer nicht kämpft.......
> Ich geb dir mal ein noch älteres chinesisches Sprichwort: "Kämpfe nicht, wenn Du nicht gewinnen kannst"!
> (Frei nach Sun Tzu  "Die Kunst des Krieges")
> ...


...nicht alle der Grünen Vollpfosten denken so - glücklicherweise. Dummerweise, sind sie entweder in der Minderheit oder meinen, es gibt wichtigere Themen...

Wenn jeder nach der Sun Tsu Weisheit agiert hätte, hätte es Menschen wie den chinesischen General nie gegeben...


----------



## trail_desire (22. Februar 2015)

War doch klar, daß der Gegner jetzt mit den großen Medien ausholt um im Kampf gegen die bösen MTB´ ler Boden gut zu machen.
Was ich echt kindisch finde, daß einige hier gleich wieder den Schwanz einziehen und auf die DIMB schimpfen....Habt ihr sie noch alle???
Wollt ihr wirklich aufgeben??? Wenn ihr jetzt sagt wir haben keine Chance, dann seid ihr keine Biker in meinen Augen. Dann seid ihr die, die vor jeder Schlüsselstelle absteigen und sich in die Arschpolster scheissen....
Der Kampf wird lang werden, es werden viele Kontakte gebraucht, um genau so wirksame Gegenveranstaltungen zu machen.... es dürfte zwar schwer sein, diesen Klischee-Scheiß gradezubiegen, weil wir das ZDF sicher nicht genauso gut bezahlen können wie das hier wohl passiert ist.
Aber die öffentlich-rechtlichen sollten von anderen Sendern geschlagen werden können. Es muß jetzt nur einer gefunden werden, der auf unserer Seite steht und gerne aufdeckt was hier politisch falsch läuft.
Und ich bin sicher, daß die DIMB die richtigen Kontake knüpfen wird. Und sich nicht von so Pessimisten wie euch demotivieren lässt.....


----------



## Constantius (23. Februar 2015)

Neue Fronten erfordern neue Strategien. Jetzt, wo der Wald nicht mehr nur durch Biker mit strammen Waderln, sondern auch mit Bosch-Motoren zwischen den weniger strammen Waderln unsicher gemacht wird, sollte man die Grenzen neu ziehen:

2-m-Regel gilt weiter für alle Zweiräder mit motorischer Unterstützung: Pedelecs, e-Bikes, Elektro-Kits.

Biker, die als Sportler sich wie die Wanderer den Berg erarbeiten, können wie diese beliebige Wege herauf und auch herunter fahren.

Auf diese Weise wird vermieden, dass die Wanderwege überstrapaziert werden, der sportliche Aspekt des Bikens wird honoriert und ein Anreiz gegeben, vom motorunterstützten Biken zum echten motorlosen Sport - gesünder und umweltverträglicher - zu wechseln.


----------



## Mountain77 (23. Februar 2015)

Constantius schrieb:


> Neue Fronten erfordern neue Strategien. Jetzt, wo der Wald nicht mehr nur durch Biker mit strammen Waderln, sondern auch mit Bosch-Motoren zwischen den weniger strammen Waderln unsicher gemacht wird, sollte man die Grenzen neu ziehen:
> 
> 2-m-Regel gilt weiter für alle Zweiräder mit motorischer Unterstützung: Pedelecs, e-Bikes, Elektro-Kits.
> 
> ...



Ich bin selbst kein Fan der Elektroraeder, es gibt aber Klientel, wo ich den Einsatz als Sinnig empfinde. Wenn wir die von dir angesprochene "Technik" verteufeln, sind wir dann vom Denken her besser, wie die beiden Wanderer im Terra Xtreme Beitrag oder die ruechwaerts gewandten Jagd- und Wanderverbaende, oder genauso verbohrt Neuem gegenüber? Neue Fronte helfen nicht, diese kosten eher Sympathien. Wir kommen in Zukunft nur mit gegenseitigen Respekt der einezelnen Waldnutzergruppen, also Trailtoleranz und intelligenter Besucherlenkung weiter.
mfG
Ein  Mountainbiker, Wanderer, Hundebesitzer und im Alter vielleicht Pedelec-Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (23. Februar 2015)

Constantius schrieb:


> 2-m-Regel gilt weiter für alle Zweiräder mit motorischer Unterstützung: Pedelecs, e-Bikes, Elektro-Kits.


Ps.: Es ist dir aber schon bewusst, dass 2 der 3 genannten Zweiräder nach geltender Rechtslage Wege, die unter die 2-m Regel fallen, nicht befahren dürfen.
(Pedelecs sind übrigens rechtlich Fahrräder - viel Spaß bei der Änderung dieser rechtlichen Einstufung.)


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. Februar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> War doch klar, daß der Gegner jetzt mit den großen Medien ausholt um im Kampf gegen die bösen MTB´ ler Boden gut zu machen.
> ...
> Aber die öffentlich-rechtlichen sollten von anderen Sendern geschlagen werden können. Es muß jetzt nur einer gefunden werden, der auf unserer Seite steht und gerne aufdeckt was hier politisch falsch läuft.
> .....



Erstens hat den Schwachfug zum Glück fast keiner gesehen weil a) ZDF und b) nicht grad zur prime time gesendet.
Wenn es um Aufmerksamkeit der MASSEN geht dann muss man sich einen privaten Sender suchen. Das mit den Drahtseilen (Stichwort "tödliche Fallen", "Enthauptungen" Sleepy Hollow") zockt doch viel mehr wie ein beinahe umgefahrene Person.

Uns seien wir ehrlich, die Sendung war doch ein Eigentor. Die Wanderer haben "schrökliches" entdeckt. Was war den an dem Holzverhau so schrecklich? Wo war die Gefährdung durch die Bauwerke? Und die einzige kitzelige (nachgestellte) Szene war auf einem legal breiten Forstweg - was wie wir alle wissen am Gefährlichsten ist. Und mit der 2m Regel NIX zu tun hat.
Supergeil war die kurze Ansprache zur Kennzeichnungspflicht von Bike und Biker. Das wäre eine ganz andere Baustelle.


----------



## Muckymu (23. Februar 2015)

ich verstehe ja den Frust - der mich selbst auch oft genug packt.
Aber es ist nunmal so:
Für die Strategie "Stillsitzen und abwarten" ist es schon viel zu spät.
Warum also schmollen? Was soll das bringen außer Unfrieden?

Klar hat die DIMB Kampagne Wirbel erzeugt und auch sicherlich mehr Bürger auf das Problem aufmerksam gemacht hat.
DAS WAR DOCH DAS ZIEL!
Anzunehmen,daß das alles in einem Event, mit einer Schlacht, mit einer Gesprächsrunde zu unseren Gunsten umkippt, wäre naiv.
Das funktioniert wie Bodenerrosion - heute ein Stück und morgen das nächste.
Da sind schon ganz viele Löcher Fundament. 
Vieleicht führt der TerraXpress Beitrag dazu, dass eine große Kaverne einbricht?
Vieleicht aber auch erst ein Facebookbeitrag in vier Monaten?

Und meine Bilanz ist auch nach all den Jahren noch die selbe:
Im Wald auf dem Rad hab ich zu 99,9% keine Probleme.
Wo also soll sich durch die DIMB Kampagne irgendwas verschlechtert haben?
Die Drahtfallen finden nicht nur in BW statt - hat als nix mit den 2m zu tun.
Es geht um die grundsätzliche Akzeptanz unseres Sportes und die lässt sich nicht durch ein devotes "Gutes Tag" ändern.

Und weil es mir so viel Freude macht, noch ein Praxisbeispiel:
Wird dein Zahnweh besser, wenn du es ignorierst und weitermachst wie bisher?
Keine gute Idee.
Nein, du verschaffst ihm volle Aufmerksamkeit in Form eines Zahnartzbesuches.
Und der verursacht dir erstmal noch mehr Schmerzen und du wünschst dir, du wärst zuhause geblieben.
Der haut dir Spritzen rein und reißt mit der Zange an dir rum.
Du gehts nach Hause mit dicker Backe und blutiger Kauleiste.
Und am nächsten Tag wird es besser...


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Februar 2015)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Wird dein Zahnweh besser, wenn du es ignorierst und weitermachst wie bisher?



Leider ist es so, dass einige Biker gar nicht merken, dass wir bike-technisch Karies im fortgeschrittenen Stadium haben und jetzt dagegen vorgehen müssen, damit wir nicht irgendwann flächendeckend mit Zahnersatz leben müssen. Das hätte eigentlich schon bei Inkrafttreten der Regel stattfinden müssen, damals waren die Biker aber noch zu wenige und praktisch gar nicht organisiert. Das ist jetzt anders und ich persönlich finde, wir können gar nicht anders, als jetzt dagegen - mit aller Macht und egal wie lange es dauert - anzugehen. Wenn wir jetzt noch keine Lobby haben, wird es Zeit sie aufzubauen. Auch das gelingt nicht durch Schweigen im stillen Kämmerlein und auf einsamen Pfaden.

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: kein Biker _muss _sich selbst aktiv gegen die 2-Meter-Regel engagieren. Es gibt genug Gründe, warum man dafür keine Zeit hat (Beruf, Familie, andere Ehrenämter) aber es wäre schon gut, sich mal damit zu beschäftigen, warum es viele tun, bevor man ihnen einfach nur immer wieder die eigenen Zweifel zwischen die Beine wirft. Nachlesen warum sich die engagierten Biker engagieren kann man z.B. hier: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/489731034481878

Als aus dem Beitrag von Open Trails kopierter Text für die Nicht-Facebookler hier:


> Wayne... äh… Wen es interessiert:
> 
> Wir werden immer mal wieder gefragt, was eigentlich der Aufstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel soll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Februar 2015)

Wenn man sich engagieren will und zufällig aus der Gegend um Freiburg kommt:


> Minister Bonde morgen Abend in Freiburg
> 
> Grün regiert, aber wie? Minister Bonde freut sich morgen  Abend in Gundelfingen bei Freiburg auf Eure Fragen zur 2-Meter-Regel und kann Euch sicherlich erklären, warum Baden-Württemberg als einziges Bundesland eine solch unsinnige Regel braucht (und lasst Euch nicht davon ablenken, dass andere Bundesländer ähnliche Regeln haben, denn andere Bundesländer haben vor allem andere Regeln und wie man in Hessen sieht - mit Unterstützung der dortigen Grünen! - auch deutlich modernere).
> 
> ...



Und als Beitrag auf Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/705426432912336


----------



## Goiskopf (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo!
...was mir bei dieser ganzen Diskussion immer zu wenig in den Fokus rückt...die ganzen Vereine, die mit den Kids Woche für Woche praktisch tief illegal im Wald trainieren. 
Wir Trainer stehen praktisch immer mit einem Pedal im Knast...sollte etwas mehr passieren als ne Schürfwunde, sind wir ggf. fällig.
Und genau da stehen wir eben brutal in der Zwickmühle...fahren wir nur "Autobahn", laufen uns die Kids davon...die wollen nämlich mountainbiken und nicht trekkingradeln...fahren wir aber "in den Wald" sind wir sehr schnell illegal...
In dem Punkt verstehe ich auch den SAV überhaupt nicht...wir haben mehrmals pro Woche Training mit 30-40 Kids...da ist doch wegepflegetechnisch richtig Potential vorhanden...das wollen die aber gar nicht wissen...
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal...die MTB-Vereine werden in absehbarer Zeit der "neue SAV", weil die älteren Herrschaften, zumindest in unserem Ortsverein bald nicht mehr in der Lage sein werden, Wege unter 2m überhaupt zu begehen...Nachwuchs praktisch nicht vorhanden...somit sollte sie doch ein Interesse daran haben, dass Ihre Arbeit weitergeführt wird...aber...zumindest bei uns...keine Chance...
Und wir Trainer fahren weiterhin halb im Knast spazieren...wenn wir die Kids in diesem schönen Sport "unterrichten" wollen...
Eigentlich blöd...

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## Muckymu (23. Februar 2015)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ...was mir bei dieser ganzen Diskussion immer zu wenig in den Fokus rückt...die ganzen Vereine, die mit den Kids Woche für Woche praktisch tief illegal im Wald trainieren.



...ähnliches hab ich mich gerade gefragt, als ich diese Kursbeschreibung gelesen habe:
http://www.top-bike-trails.com/dest...ason-fahrtechnik-und-mentaltraining#more-1026


----------



## damage0099 (23. Februar 2015)

Ui, und 440€ ist auch net nix....


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Februar 2015)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ...was mir bei dieser ganzen Diskussion immer zu wenig in den Fokus rückt...die ganzen Vereine, die mit den Kids Woche für Woche praktisch tief illegal im Wald trainieren.
> Wir Trainer stehen praktisch immer mit einem Pedal im Knast...sollte etwas mehr passieren als ne Schürfwunde, sind wir ggf. fällig.
> Und genau da stehen wir eben brutal in der Zwickmühle...fahren wir nur "Autobahn", laufen uns die Kids davon...die wollen nämlich mountainbiken und nicht trekkingradeln...fahren wir aber "in den Wald" sind wir sehr schnell illegal...
> ...





Volle Zustimmung! Es geht hier ja nicht nur darum, ob ein paar Individual-Sportler mehr oder weniger illegal durch den Wald fahren, sondern auch darum, ob man gerade die Jugendlichen, die keine Lust auf die gängigen Sportarten haben (Fußball...) oder vielleicht bisher auch gar keine Lust auf Sport hatten, mit einem Sport, der "Fun" und "Action" verspricht, an den (Rad-)Sport und ein großartigs Naturerlebnis heranführen kann. Das ist eine Riesen-Chance - auch für das Rad als mögliches Verkehrsmittel - und eine wichtige Ergänzung zu dem gängigen Sportplatz- und Turnhallen-Sport. Dass man gerade die ehrenamtlichen Jugendtrainer damit allein lässt, ist traurig.

Gleichzeitig wird aber immer wieder darüber geschimpft, dass die Jugendlichen heutztage nur vor dem Rechner hängen, zu wenig Sport treiben und mit der Natur nichts anzufangen wissen...

Bitte sprich das Thema doch so offen und klar auch mal beim WRSV bzw. BRV an oder wenn das nichts hilft, beim BDR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (23. Februar 2015)

http://www.welt.de/regionales/baden...or-Flickenteppich-bei-Genpflanzen-Verbot.html

"2Berlin/Stuttgart (dpa/lsw) - Baden-Württembergs Verbraucherminister Alexander Bonde (Grüne) hat kritisiert, dass Bundesressortchef Christian Schmidt (CSU) das geplante Verbot EU-weit zugelassener Genpflanzen nicht auf Bundes-, sondern auf Länderebene umsetzen will. «Wenn der Bund sich einer deutschlandweite Lösung verweigert, riskiert er einen Flickenteppich an Regelungen und setzt auf maximale Bürokratie», sagte Bonde am Samstag. «Offensichtlich knickt Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt hier vor Bundeskanzlerin Merkel ein, die seit Jahren einen klaren pro-Gentechnik-Kurs fährt.»"

Aha....aber sonst hat er nix gegen Flickenteppiche....mit unserem besonderen Betretungsrecht.


----------



## trail_desire (23. Februar 2015)

Habe das hier mal an die [email protected] gesendet....

Betreff: http://www.zdf.de/terra-xpress/wenns-im-wald-mal-wieder-hoch-hergeht-37228544.html

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ihre o.g. Sendung ist ja wohl das schlechteste was Ihr Sender in den letzten Jahren produziert hat.
In dem Bericht zum Thema Mountenbiken im Wald haben Sie ja nichts ausgelassen um Die Mountenbiker schlecht aussehen zu lassen. Da werden 2 Wanderer gezeigt die offensichtlich in einer gestellten Scene durch einen Biker erschreckt werden, noch dazu auf einem breiten Weg. Sie zeigen was sie "schreckliches" entdeckt haben. Die von Ihnen gezeigten super aufwändig geshapten Pumptracks sind mit Sicherheit erlaubte Anlagen und werden nur zur Stimmungsmache gezeigt.
Der Förster der selbstverständlich per PKW im Wald unterwegs ist, zeigt Reifenspuren von Mountenbikern im Wald die angeblich den Boden zerstören, die wirklichen Zerstörungen  durch die radikale Forstwirtschaft werden natürlich nicht erwähnt.
Dank Ihnen wissen jetzt noch ein paar Menschen mehr, daß sie sich im Recht fühlen dürfen, wenn sie Radfahrer im Wald beschimpfen. Noch dazu fördert der Bericht die Nachahmung von diversen Straftaten wie Drähte spannen. 
Vielleicht kommen jetzt noch mehr solcher Anschläge auf uns zu weil sie die idee schön verbreitet haben.
Der Tip zur Kennzeichenpflicht zeigt endgültig, wessen Interessen sie vertreten.
Der Beigeschmack, daß Sie als öffentlich-rechtlicher hier Klientelpflege betrieben haben, bleibt an Ihnen haften. Daß Sie sich damit als Sender für Rentner outen leider auch. Nur die werden den Tourismus in BW nicht mehr lange aufrecht erhalten.....die nächste Generation von Rentnern fährt Bike.
Daß es auch anders geht sieht man z.B. hier. http://www.bikehotels.it/de/urlaub-specials/33-ride-fair

Das wäre eher zeigenswert, anstatt weiter die Vorurteile zu verschärfen.

Wäre schön wenn sich auch weitere von uns bei denen beschweren. Also ran an die Tasten.


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. Februar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Habe das hier mal an die [email protected] gesendet....
> 
> .



Viele sehr gute Argumente sehr gut dargestellt. Gerade das ist das Problem. Deshalb nur als Verbesserungsvorschlag, nicht als Kritik:

Die Argumenten Sammlung wäre noch durschlagkräftiger wenn jeder Punkt Einzel von verschiedenen Kommentatoren verfasst worden wäre. So vermeidet man das jeder Unterstützer (neusprech supporter) die gleichen Angriffspunkte gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt. Bei wie in dem Beispiel möglichen sechs Kommentaren mit jeweils hieb- und stichfesten Inhalt entsteht der Eindruck von mehr Masse. Gekünstelt zwar, aber die "anderen" trixen schließlich auch


----------



## TTT (23. Februar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/regionales/baden...or-Flickenteppich-bei-Genpflanzen-Verbot.html
> 
> "2Berlin/Stuttgart (dpa/lsw) - Baden-Württembergs Verbraucherminister Alexander Bonde (Grüne) hat kritisiert, dass Bundesressortchef Christian Schmidt (CSU) das geplante Verbot EU-weit zugelassener Genpflanzen nicht auf Bundes-, sondern auf Länderebene umsetzen will. «Wenn der Bund sich einer deutschlandweite Lösung verweigert, riskiert er einen Flickenteppich an Regelungen und setzt auf maximale Bürokratie», sagte Bonde am Samstag. «Offensichtlich knickt Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt hier vor Bundeskanzlerin Merkel ein, die seit Jahren einen klaren pro-Gentechnik-Kurs fährt.»"
> 
> Aha....aber sonst hat er nix gegen Flickenteppiche....mit unserem besonderen Betretungsrecht.


Ja Herr Bonde, was stört denn ausgerechnet Sie plötzlich an Flickenteppichen und maximaler Bürokratie? Verdienen da plötzlich die Falschen dran?


----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ...
> Aha....aber sonst hat er nix gegen Flickenteppiche....mit unserem besonderen Betretungsrecht.



Ich habe mich oft gefragt, aus welchem Grund das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer im Wald in den einzelnen Bundesländern verschieden geregelt sein muss; es ist für die, die es betrifft, schlicht nicht nachvollziehbar.

Vor einer Vereinheitlichung habe ich allerdings gewisse Befürchtungen. Dabei könnte noch größerer Unsinn als die 2-Meter-Regel herauskommen, und man darf nicht vergessen, dass die entsprechenden Regelung teilweise auch in anderen Bundesländern wie z.B. Thüringen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland nicht ganz unproblematisch für Radfahrer sind.


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Februar 2015)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ...was mir bei dieser ganzen Diskussion immer zu wenig in den Fokus rückt...die ganzen Vereine, die mit den Kids Woche für Woche praktisch tief illegal im Wald trainieren.



Hallo Goiskopf,

du spricht die Problematik der Jugendtrainer an. Wir sehen das genau so. Auch in den Sportverbänden macht man sich über die 2 Meter Regel Gedanken und hatte auch die Petition unterstützt. Es wäre wichtig wenn ihr Trainer euch mit eurem Anliegen zusammen tut und  gegenüber eurem Verband deutlich macht das Handlungsbedarf besteht. Denn diese Problematik trifft euch alle.

Es werden immer wieder Vorschläge wie spezielle Trainingsgelände oder ausgeschilderte Trainingsstrecken ins Spiel gebracht um eure Situation zu verbessern. Aber neben dem immensen Zeit- und Finanzaufwand für eine solche Lösung ist dies immer nur Flickschusterei an einem falschen Gesetz. Wer möchte schon immer auf den gleichen Strecken fahren? Gerade Jugendliche suchen die Abwechslung. Und auch eure Breitensportradler möchten im Wald lieber fahren wo Sie möchten und nicht ihre Freizeit mit Beschilderungsaktionen verbringen die dazu dienen ein Pauschalverbot zu manifestieren. Deshalb kann das Ziel nur die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel sein.

Der Kampf um die Abschaffung der 2 Meter Regel geht weiter. Es gibt den runden Tisch im MLR, wir sind in Gesprächen mit anderen Verbänden und auch im Wahlkampf werden wir das Thema weiter forcieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. Februar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Aha....aber sonst hat er nix gegen Flickenteppiche....mit unserem besonderen Betretungsrecht.



in Form der Aunahme-Regelung strebt er sogar einen Flicken-Teppich im Flicken-Teppich an...


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2015)

Für alle, die sich immer fragen, was das alles bringt, empfehle ich, mal die die digitale Welt zu verlassen und das Gespräch mit Nicht-Bikern vor Ort zu suchen. 

Was das bringt, kann man hier nachlesen: 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/706528032802176


----------



## TTT (24. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube, die haben gemerkt, dass der Filmbeitrag sehr "unglücklich" war:


> Terra XpressHallo alle zusammen, natürlich kriegt ihr noch eine ausführliche Stellungnahme von uns zu eurer Kritik an der letzten Sendung. Das kann aber noch ein bisschen dauern, weil durch eure doch sehr umfangreiche Diskussion hier auch intern sehr viele Leute gerade mit dem Thema befasst sind. Wir bitten euch daher noch um etwas Geduld!


https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...story_fbid=889532367758533&id=199628143415629


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Februar 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die haben gemerkt, dass der Filmbeitrag sehr "unglücklich" war:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...story_fbid=889532367758533&id=199628143415629



aber leider auch nach 2 Tagen noch nicht mehr als eine gute Absicht… Vielleicht mal Zeit, nachzufragen wo die Stellungnahme bleibt.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Februar 2015)

Open Trails Beitrag von heute:

Die Baden-Württembergische Wissenschaftsministerin Theresia Bauer landet beim Ranking des Deutschen Hochschulverbands auf Platz 1.

Auch in anderen Bereichen kann Ministerin Bauer punkten. Vielleicht gerade deshalb, weil sie sich den Themen wissenschaftlich nähert, tatsächlich zuhört und mit den Sachargumenten auseinandersetzt.

So hat sich die Ministerin zum Beispiel in ihrem Wahlkreis Heidelberg der Frage nach dem Warum der 2-Meter-Regel mit einem Selbstversuch genähert hat und ist zu dem Schluß gekommen: "Diese Regel regelt nichts!".

Unser Wander-Ministerpräsident Kretschmann schürt derweil weiter entgegen aller Studien und Praxis-Erfahrungen die Angst vor den Bikern und damit die Konflikte im Wald. Er setzt auf pauschale Verbote statt den Selbstversuch, der ihm von den Bikern immer wieder angeboten wird.

Also lieber jemanden wie "Theresia Bauer for President" als Kretschmann?!

Möglichkeiten, das zu kommentieren gibt es auf der FB Seite der GRÜNEN Fraktion:
https://www.facebook.com/grueneland...7157858346169/848241641904450/?type=1&theater

und auf der FB Seite der GRÜNEN Baden-Württemberg.
https://www.facebook.com/gruenebw/posts/846654025376279

aber auch beim Ministerpräsidenten selbst:
https://www.facebook.com/WinfriedKr...0350289607/824771134228855/?type=1&permPage=1

Bei Theresia Bauer kann man leider keine Nachrichten hinterlassen oder Beiträge an die Pinwand pinnen, aber man kann z.B. diesen Beitrag kommentieren: 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.883800538330786.1073741853.648864805157695&type=1

-----------------------------------------------------------//-----------------------------------------------------------

Hier noch der damalige Open Trails Bericht zum Selbstversuch von Ministerin Bauer, der bereits vor einem knappen Jahr stattgefunden hat:http://on.fb.me/1MQojc3

Und hier der direkte Link zum damaligen Artikel in der Rhein Neckar Zeitung: http://bit.ly/1EPoi2z und zum Interview mit Ministerin Bauer: http://bit.ly/1zGlYY3


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Februar 2015)

Die Frankfurter Rundschau hat heute einen Bericht unter dem Titel "Biken statt Abfahrtski" gebracht:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/707989629322683

Zufällig ein FR-Leser unter uns, der ein besseres Bild hochladen kann?
(ein FR Leser in einem MTB-Forum ich bin gespannt  )


----------



## Hockdrik (2. März 2015)

Müsste diese Verpackung






nicht eigentlich so aussehen:



?

Bitte gerne hier bei Edeka und bei Open Trails kommentieren!


----------



## trail_desire (2. März 2015)

*Oder sogar so???*


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

DER ist gut!!!


----------



## freigeist (3. März 2015)

zu Salami verarbeitete MTBiker?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (3. März 2015)

Hier täten noch ein paar Kommentare gut:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/todt...fel-trail--101241720.html/?r=199#last-comment
Hab ich vergessen aber vielleicht wäre dort ein Hinweis auf folgenden Thread auch ganz hilfreich, was Mountainbiker wirklich vom Schwarzwald halten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-schwarzwald-ist-ein-mountainbikeparadies-weil.715193/


----------



## trail_desire (3. März 2015)

Eigentlich sollte man auch mal wieder ganz weit zurück gehen und daran erinnern, daß hier im Badischen das Fahrrad einst erfunden wurde....
.....schade, daß ausgerechnet in diesem Bundesland heute das Fahrrad in seiner modernsten und am weitesten entwickelten Form so von  Politik und den Medien verteufelt wird.....








Die *Draisine* oder *Laufmaschine* (so auch der vom Erfinder verwendete Name) ist ein einspuriges, von Menschenkraft betriebenes Fahrzeug ohne Pedale, das als Urform des heutigen Fahrrads gilt. Sie wurde vom badischen Erfinder Karl Drais 1817 in Karlsruhe entwickelt und zum Patent angemeldet (badisches Privileg und französisches Brevet 1818). Gründe für die Entwicklung waren Hungersnot, Futtermangel und Pferdesterben nach der Tambora-Eruption


----------



## trail_desire (4. März 2015)

eine sehr interessante Seite.....

http://www.waldkritik.de/?cat=5


----------



## ciao heiko (5. März 2015)

Grünen-Minister Bonde zieht Landtagskandidatur zurück

http://www.focus.de/regional/freibu...ht-landtagskandidatur-zurueck_id_4520647.html


----------



## trail_desire (5. März 2015)

Ich hatte gestern eine besondere Entdeckung machen dürfen.....leider hab ichs nicht fotografiert.....da hat sich einer die Mühe gemacht und kleine Baumtriebe von einer zur anderen Trailseite zu kreuzen und in der Mitte mit Draht zu verzwirbeln......wie ein Torbogen, nur leider in einer Höhe daß man weder drunter durch noch darüber kommt.....auch als Fußgänger nur sehr  beschwerlich und das  3 mal innerhalb einem Kilometer.
In Zukunft hab ich auch noch ne Zange im Rucksack.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern eine besondere Entdeckung machen dürfen.....leider hab ichs nicht fotografiert.....da hat sich einer die Mühe gemacht und kleine Baumtriebe von einer zur anderen Trailseite zu kreuzen und in der Mitte mit Draht zu verzwirbeln......wie ein Torbogen, nur leider in einer Höhe daß man weder drunter durch noch darüber kommt.....auch als Fußgänger nur sehr  beschwerlich und das  3 mal innerhalb einem Kilometer.
> In Zukunft hab ich auch noch ne Zange im Rucksack.




äh… das hört sich nach einer gefährlichen Falle an oder täuscht das? Müsste man im Zweifel der Polizei melden, wehret den Anfängen...
Wo war das denn?


----------



## pndrev (5. März 2015)

Sogar nach einer ziemlich tückischen. Drähte kann man evtl noch erahnen, aber bei Zweigen würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, NICHT durchzufahren. wenn die dann so gesichert sind, dass sie eben nicht nachgeben... Aua.


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2015)

Das gehört in die Medien!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das gehört in die Medien!




jetzt warten wir mal ab, was @trail_desire dazu sagt, denn wenn der Draht, weil am Zweig befestigt, keinen Halt hat und damit keine besondere Gefahr darstellt, ist es was anderes, als ein durchgehend gespannter Draht

zudem ist die Sperre sichtbar (oder getarnt…)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (5. März 2015)

Ne, es war schon so massiv gebunden, daß man es von weitem sieht, daß man nicht einfach durchfahren kann. Also quasi wie wenn ein Stamm in den Weg hängt. Also keinesfalls heimtückisch wie wenn einer Drähte spannt. 
Also ein gut gemachter Versuch Biker zu stören.  Das Ganze im Raum Pfinztal. Wirklich ein recht unbekannter Pfad. Irgendwo in der Mitte stehen Überreste einer Bank. War also mal ein Wanderweg. Ist aber seit Jahren fast zugewachsen, weil auch die Einstiege meist mit Reisig zugelegt und unkenntlich gemacht wurden. In letzter Zeit von Bikern wiederentdeckt und soweit freigemacht.
Ich werde demnächst wieder mal dahin fahren um zu sehen ob die Behinderung "nachwächst", oder weitere/andere Behinderungen angebracht werden. 
Werde dann wieder berichten und ggf. auch weitere Schritte einleiten.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> (...) War also mal ein Wanderweg. Ist aber seit Jahren fast zugewachsen, weil auch die Einstiege meist mit Reisig zugelegt und unkenntlich gemacht wurden. In letzter Zeit von Bikern wiederentdeckt und soweit freigemacht.
> (...)



Die Geschichte bestätigt außer der Stöckchenleger/Fallensteller-Problematik ja auch noch weitere Aspekte:
- Wandervereine können und wollen nicht mehr alle Wanderwege pflegen
- Wanderwege werden teils bewusst stillgelegt (von wem und warum verstehe ich nicht wirklich)
- der Forst hat allerdings auch ein Interesse daran, dass Wege verschwinden (Ziel: nur noch Forstautobahnen und Rückegassen?!)
- wir Biker _pflegen _entlegene Wege indem wir sie befahren, ohne uns wären die auch für die Fußgänger längst verschwunden

-> ich seh hier auch die Chance, dass wir Biker die Pflege dieser Weg offiziell übernehmen


----------



## trail_desire (5. März 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> - Wanderwege werden teils bewusst stillgelegt (von wem und warum verstehe ich nicht wirklich)



....ich versteh das schon. Ich denke das sind die Jäger und evtl. auch der Förster. Der Grund wird wohl sein, daß sie versuchen die letzten paar Quadratmeter Waldfläche unberührt zu lassen, die zwischen den sich immer weiter vermehrenden Forststraßen und Rückewegen übrig bleiben.
Anstatt sich gegen die Forstindustrie zu wehren, gängelt man lieber die vermeintlichen Unruhestifter und Umweltzerstörer auf ihren bunten Rädern. Den Wirklichen Feind de Waldes hat man leider noch nicht erkannt.....Es kämpft sich halt leichter gegen die schwachen......

Dass einstige schöne Wanderwege zu Forstautobahnen mutieren ist einigen Wegewarten vielleicht noch nichtmal unrecht. 
1. Die Wegpflege ist Geschichte, wenn der Forst die "Strassen" nach jedem Winter neu schottert, hat der Wegewart Ruhe....
2. Die Schwarzwaldvereinler und SAV ler werden auch nicht jünger, auf den Forstwegen laufen die leichter, zur not mit Rollator
3. Die Wandervögel können zu dritt oder zu viert nebeneinander laufen und sich besser über die schlimmen Biker unterhalten.
4. Werden die Forstautobahnen wohl kaum von Jägern und kleinen Revierförstern zugelegt damit sie zuwuchern.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. März 2015)

Ja, man muss manchmal den Eindruck haben, dass der "echte Wanderer" der wie wir schmale Weg mag, auch mal weite Strecken zurücklegt etc. zur aussterbenden Art gehört. Schade, denn mit denen gibt es eigentlich am wenigsten Probleme und nur gemeinsam mit denen könnte man sich auch gegen den Schotterismus wehren. Spaziergänger (und überforderte Wegwarte) scheinen Schotter zu mögen. 

Bleiben noch die Naturschutzverbände, aber die sind sich wohl auch noch nicht so sicher, ob sie die Natur vor oder für die Menschen schützen wollen.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (6. März 2015)

Gestern in Metzingen... Ein regional bekannter Gastronom Hotel Eberhard etc meinte bei einer Gesprächsrunde mit Herr Bonde wohl das bei ihm alles gut sei für Mountainbiker...und er gerne seinen Gästen entsprechende Strecken zeigen könne??? Kennt jemand den Herrn Schmid oder seinen Sohn eventuell???? Ein paar Probebuchungen wären dann mal interessant.... Hier der Artikel http://m.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/metzingen/Der-Schaffige-beim-Buergergespraech;art1158520,3088468


----------



## dickerbert (6. März 2015)

Waldbesitzer wollen längst nicht mehr "nur" Mountainbiker aussperren. Gestern kam in der Landesschau RLP ein Bericht über den Kreis Altenkirchen, der eine marode Straße einfach verkaufen will. Der interviewte Kaufinteressent begründete nicht viel, sagte aber, dass er die Straße für die Öffentlichkeit sperren würde, weil sie ja dann eine Privatstraße durch "seinen" Wald sei. 
Weiß man natürlich nicht wie der Bericht geschnitten wurde und welche Worte ihm in den Mund gelegt wurden.... Aber über so manche Besitzansprüche kann man wirklich nur den Kopf schütteln.

http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-rheinla...66/nid=7446566/did=14947646/kug6pa/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traufradler (6. März 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Gestern in Metzingen... Ein regional bekannter Gastronom Hotel Eberhard etc meinte bei einer Gesprächsrunde mit Herr Bonde wohl das bei ihm alles gut sei für Mountainbiker...und er gerne seinen Gästen entsprechende Strecken zeigen könne??? Kennt jemand den Herrn Schmid oder seinen Sohn eventuell???? Ein paar Probebuchungen wären dann mal interessant.... Hier der Artikel http://m.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/metzingen/Der-Schaffige-beim-Buergergespraech;art1158520,3088468



Ich war als einziger Biker bei diesem Vortrag und durfte auch meine Frage zur 2mR stellen.
Von Minister Bonde kamen die bekannte Antworten: 10% Kompromiss, lokal Lösungen sind zu erarbeiten, zu viele Interessengruppen dagegen, Einheit im Landtag unter den 4 Parteien an der aktuellen Gesetzeslage nichts zu ändern, Regel habe sich bewährt... 
Zum Thema kamen  auch das neuen Jagdgesetz, Soziales zu Asyl, Bildung und Kleinkindbetreuung.  
Wurde dann auch von einer Zuhörerin mit ihrem Kommentar "bestraft", dass Biker u.a. über streng geschützte Flächen fahren und die Wanderer, die sie dann darauf hinweisen, übel beschimpfen. Die gute Frau hat dann natürlich Applaus vom Publikum erhalten...

Habe mich noch im Anschluss kurz mit einem älteren "militanten" Wanderer-Jägerehepaar (die Frau von oben) unterhalten. Sie waren so in ihrer Meinung festgefahren, dass MTBler Unholde seien und das Gesetz seine Berechtigung habe. Wir haben uns aber gegenseitig auf ein Pläuschchen eingeladen. Ich werde mal bei ihnen zu Hause vorbei biken.

Zwei grundlegende Sachen sind mir wieder aufgefallen: 

Biker engagieren sich leider zu wenig (war der einzige dort)
Die wahren Bedürfnisse der Biker werden nicht erkannt, alle werden in einen Topf geworfen vom DHler bis zum Sonntagstourenfahrer und alle machen die Natur kaputt und fahren Wanderer um.

Und genau das hat der Herr Schmid dann auch in seiner Wortmeldung aufgegriffen, quasi als Schlusspladoyer, dass Minister Bonde noch etwas mit anderen Themen umrahmt hat, dass ja soviel für Radfahrer getan wurde und so tolle Strecken zu Verfügung stünden...

War schön öfters mit Bikern in seinem Hotel/Restaurant "Graf Eberhard" zum anschliessenden Essen in Bad Urach.
Das werde ich mir in Zukunft schwer überlegen.... 

Gruß
Traufradler


----------



## Traufradler (6. März 2015)

und noch was:
Es gibt noch 3 weitere Termine zur Befragung von Grünen-Politikern:
http://www.gruene-bw.de/service/termine/veranstaltungsreihe-gruen-regiert/
Die können auch zur 2mR befragt werden, wie Bonde auch zu Sozialem und Co in Metzingen befragt worden ist.
Bitte bei euch dann wahrnehmen!

Traufradler


----------



## ciao heiko (6. März 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails:

Ex-DEHOGA Präsident findet MTB Wegenetz attraktiv

Der bis 2013 amtierende Präsident des Deutschen Hotel und Gaststätten Verbands (DEHOGA) Peter Schmid war am Mittwoch bei einem Auftritt von Minister Bonde in Metzingen. In der Südwestpresse wird er wie folgt zitiert:

"Und dass der Hotelier, Gastronom und ehemalige Dehoga-Präsident Peter Schmid an jenem Abend Applaus erhielt, lag an seiner Replik auf eine Aussage, wonach es zu wenige Mountainbike-Strecken im Land gäbe: Er zeige das tolle Wegenetz für Radfahrer auf der Schwäbischen Alb gerne jedem, der sich dafür interessiere. Man möge doch nicht alles auf die Politik abwälzen, so sein Resümee".

Peter Schmid kommt aus Baden-Württemberg und hat bis 2014 in Bad Urach ein Hotel geführt. Er sollte sich eigentlich auskennen. Umso mehr verwundert uns sein Aussage. Da fragen wir uns doch ob sich die DEHOGA jemals ernsthaft mit dem Thema Mountainbike Tourismus auseinander gesetzt hat. Oder ob man uns bisher nur als Gäste betrachtet, deren Bedürfnisse man ignorieren kann.

Die Frage, wie das die aktuelle Führung der DEHOGA in BaWü sieht, kann man z.B. hier stellen:
https://www.facebook.com/dehogabw

Artikel in der SWP:
http://m.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/metzingen/Der-Schaffige-beim-Buergergespraech;art1158520,3088468

#opentrails #w2mr


----------



## Hockdrik (6. März 2015)

Traufradler schrieb:


> War schön öfters mit Bikern in seinem Hotel/Restaurant "Graf Eberhard" zum anschliessenden Essen in Bad Urach.
> Das werde ich mir in Zukunft schwer überlegen....



Erstmal toll, dass Du für uns Biker hingegangen bist! 

Vielleicht kann man so was ja in Zukunft noch intensiver bewerben (hier, Open Trails, lokale Threads), damit die Biker bei so einer Veranstaltung nicht als Minderheit erscheinen.

Zum Statement von Herrn Schmid:
statt sein Lokal zu meiden, könntest Du ja auch sein Angebot annehmen:
"Er zeige das tolle Wegenetz für Radfahrer auf der Schwäbischen Alb gerne jedem, der sich dafür interessiere."
steht in der Zeitung zu lesen:
http://m.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/metzingen/Der-Schaffige-beim-Buergergespraech;art1158520,3088468

Vielleicht kann man dabei ja auch das Missverständnis auflösen, was der Herr so für toll und attraktiv hält und was Biker wirklich wollen.


----------



## Traufradler (6. März 2015)

Das "schwer" überlegen soll auch heissen, dem Herrn Schmid mal die wahren Bedürfnisse der Biker näher zu bringen!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. März 2015)

Wo wir schon bei der DEHOGA sind. 

Hier kann man liken und kommentieren:
https://www.facebook.com/dehogabw/p...8911221233279/282417408549326/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/dehogabw/posts/1629484943937107
https://www.facebook.com/dehogabw/posts/1629459083939693


----------



## Traufradler (6. März 2015)

Wir können dem ex-DEHOGA Präsidenten Schmid auch mal die tollen Restaurants wie McDonalds, Burger-King, Pizza Hut und Co zeigen!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (6. März 2015)

Ob die 10% Singletrails auch so schnell ausgewiesen werden??? Zweifel....
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....hte.df6092ce-b452-47b2-8c45-047c3f5d6744.html


----------



## ciao heiko (11. März 2015)

Bericht von der CDU Veranstaltung in Eberbach.
http://www.omano.de/art_ausgabe.php?id=32669
und
http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/eberb...r-sollen-Tourismus-ankurbeln-_arid,82146.html

Bericht vom Gipfeltrail, dem Vorzeigeprojekt des 10% Kompromisses.
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...nau.5927d410-19dd-4c19-a1cc-852fdb71c001.html

.


----------



## brainsail (11. März 2015)

Im Bürgerhaushalt Stuttgart, wo Bürger Vorschläge für den Haushalt der Stadt machen und bewerten können, ist mir ein Vorschlag zu unserem Thema aufgefallen: 
https://www.buergerhaushalt-stuttgart.de/vorschlag/10151



> kann ich zwischenzeitlich nicht (mehr) glauben, dass ausgerechnet immer wir den "paar schwarzen Schafen" begegnen!



Das klingt schon ernst. Ich weiss nicht, was da gewesen ist, aber es sieht nicht nach übertreibung aus. Da haben sich wohl ein paar Mountainbiker nicht gut verhalten. Ich glaube, dass ein Teil des Gegenwinds, den wir bekommen, von echten Erlebnissen kommt.
Alle Stuttgarter sollten natürlich gegen den Vorschlag stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (11. März 2015)

brainsail schrieb:


> Im Bürgerhaushalt Stuttgart, wo Bürger Vorschläge für den Haushalt der Stadt machen und bewerten können, ist mir ein Vorschlag zu unserem Thema aufgefallen:
> https://www.buergerhaushalt-stuttgart.de/vorschlag/10151
> Das klingt schon ernst. Ich weiss nicht, was da gewesen ist, aber es sieht nicht nach übertreibung aus. Da haben sich wohl ein paar Mountainbiker nicht gut verhalten. Ich glaube, dass ein Teil des Gegenwinds, den wir bekommen, von echten Erlebnissen kommt.
> Alle Stuttgarter sollten natürlich gegen den Vorschlag stimmen.



Wieso sieht das nicht nach Übertreibung aus? Meiner Meinung nach schon. Für diesen guten Herren sind alle schwarze Schafe die auf Trails fahren. Die Geschwindigkeit ist so einem immer zu hoch. Für die sind wir doch schon rücksichtslos, nur weil wir dort fahren wo wir eigentlich nicht dürften. Wie können die auf unseren Wegen fahren, die sind doch ausdrücklich Wanderern vorbehalten.....
Darum ist es wichtiger als je zuvor, weiter die Abschaffung dieser Regel zu fordern. Und mehr noch, die Aufklärung und Umerziehung "beider" Gruppen. Denn es wird Jahre dauern, bis Wanderer einsehen, daß sie nicht allein auf der Welt sind. Und es kommen weitere Jahre hinzu, wenn in unseren Reihen weiterhin einige auf Rücksichtnahme pfeifen.


----------



## Isolator76 (12. März 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wieso sieht das nicht nach Übertreibung aus? Meiner Meinung nach schon. Für diesen guten Herren sind alle schwarze Schafe die auf Trails fahren. Die Geschwindigkeit ist so einem immer zu hoch. Für die sind wir doch schon rücksichtslos, nur weil wir dort fahren wo wir eigentlich nicht dürften. Wie können die auf unseren Wegen fahren, die sind doch ausdrücklich Wanderern vorbehalten.....



Das ist aber nicht alles, was die nervt. Als eigentlicher Auslöser wurde doch das hier zuerst genannt:
"Auf Hauptwegen kann man bereits heute nicht mehr gefahrlos laufen..."

D.h. da entsteht bereits der Hass. Und das ist z.T. sicher auch ein "Verdienst" dieser Politik, die die Nutzergruppen eigentlich trennen will und dabei den tatsächlichen praktischen Gebrauch übersieht. Die meisten Wanderer laufen nun mal auf den Forstautobahnstrecken und da das auch der einzige Weg ist, den die Radfahrer befahren dürfen, muss es ja zu der einen oder anderen Schrecksekunde kommen. (Natürlich sollte man vorausschauend fahren und die Geschwindigkeit anpassen. Nur wissen wir alle, dass es trotzdem dazu kommen kann, dass sich mal jemand erschreckt. Denn auch wenn man sich bereits früh zu erkennen gibt und mit nahezu Schrittgeschwindigkeit von hinten nähert, bin ich immer wieder erstaunt, wie blind und taub manche durch die Gegend tratschen...  Komischerweise ist mir das als Wanderer noch nie passiert, dass mich ein Biker so dermaßen erschreckt, dass ich auch nur ansatzweise von "nicht mehr gefahrlos laufen" sprechen würde).
D.h. ich finde das auch übertrieben, was die da vom Stapel lassen.


----------



## trail_desire (12. März 2015)

Isolator76 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht alles, was die nervt. Als eigentlicher Auslöser wurde doch das hier zuerst genannt:
> "Auf Hauptwegen kann man bereits heute nicht mehr gefahrlos laufen..."


Ja genau.....die Biker werden immer mehr.....daher beschweren sich die Platzhirsche, weil sie neuerdings die Wege teilen müssen.....
......gut, daß wir uns nicht beschweren müssen, weil die Wanderer werden eher weniger.....

Würde man die die 2 M-Regel strikt befolgen, staut sich ja erst recht alles auf der Forstautobahn. Daher wär es ja besser alle Wege für alle zuzulassen.
Forstautobahnen nutze ich eigentlich am liebsten nur als notwendige Verbindung zwischen den Trails.....und wenn am WE auf den Forststraßen ganze Familien mit Kind und Kegel nebeneinander herspringen kann man auf der Forstautobahn eigentlich auch nur noch Schritt fahren. 
Als Biker muß man ja fast rechtswiedrig auf Trails ausweichen 

Die Wanderer, die da laufen sind meistens auch freundlich.


----------



## /dev/random (12. März 2015)

brainsail schrieb:


> Im Bürgerhaushalt Stuttgart, wo Bürger Vorschläge für den Haushalt der Stadt machen und bewerten können, ist mir ein Vorschlag zu unserem Thema aufgefallen:
> https://www.buergerhaushalt-stuttgart.de/vorschlag/10151
> Das klingt schon ernst. [...]



Ihr dürft das alles nicht so eng sehen. Das ist eine prima Beschäftigungsmöglichkeit für Mountainbiker, denn:
Wer die Einhaltung der 2m-Regel in einem gewissen Gebiet durchsetzen möchte, der muss sich dort auskennen -- die dort fahrenden Mountainbiker tun dies zweifelslos. Damit kommen doch die Mountainbiker bevorzugt als diejenigen in Frage, die dieser Regel Nachdruck verleihen können. Förster und Jäger kommen nicht in Frage da sie, wenn sie zu Fuß unterwegs sind, nicht schnell genug sind, oder wenn sie mit dem Auto unterwegs sind, die schmalen Wege nicht befahren können. Die Polizisten der Radfahrtruppe haben mir bisher immer einen arg gemächlichen Eindruck gemacht, zumal deren Räder höchstens für einen halbwegs instandgehaltenen Waldweg taugen. Wer also hinter einem her sein will, der die 2m-Regel missachtet, braucht fast zwingend ein passendes Gefährt, sprich ein Mountainbike.
Da die öffentliche Hand ja stets an Geldmangel zu leiden scheint, steht zu bezweifeln, daß die Polizei zeitnah mit dem entsprechenden Rollmaterial ausgestattet wird. 
Was spricht denn dann dagegen, wenn Mountainbiker mit der Durchsetzung der Regel beauftragt werden? Sie kennen sich aus, sind fit genug, etc. Wenn man den Tag dann entsprechend in Schichten einteilt, und die zu überwachenden Gebiete pro Person nicht zu groß sind, dann sollte jeder der in Stuttgart ernsthaft Mountainbike fährt einen solchen Job bekommen können. Immerhin dient es dem Gemeinwohl, werden doch die "illegalen Radrowdies" in die Schranken gewiesen!

Sorry, aber bei speziell diesem Thema kann ich mir nur noch mit Ironie und Sarkasmus helfen.


----------



## TTT (12. März 2015)

Ich glaub Carsten hat den Gedanken als erster mal irgendwo aufgeworfen: Sich erwischen lassen und bezahlen! Das ganze publik machen, dann dürfte die Bewegung gegen die 2m-Regel eine ganz andere Qualität gewinnen! Stuttgart 21 dürfte ein Dreck dagegen gewesen sein! Nur ich fürchte, den Politikern ist das klar. Deswegen rechne ich nicht damit, dass das umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2015)

.


----------



## TTT (12. März 2015)

Schau Dir Österreich an, da spitzt sich der Konflikt auch jetzt erst zu!


----------



## trail_desire (13. März 2015)

Sie rüsten schon mal auf....







Nächstes mögliches  Basis-Modell für ein Wald-Bullen-Fahhrad....






Demnächst der Verkaufsschlager......was sagt eigentlich der Jagdverband zu Siren im Wald?.....von wegen Wild erschrecken und so....






Der ganz kleine Wald-Streifenpolizist fängt damit an.....






Für noch kleinere








Damit kann man sogar "Trickdiebe" jagen.....


----------



## pndrev (13. März 2015)

Uns sind vor zwei Tagen wieder mal Rehe begegnet auf dem Trail. Reaktion? Warten bis wir 5m entfernt waren, dann gemächlich 2 Schritte vom Weg runter und uns nachgeschaut...

Kommentar meiner Freundin: "Die Rehe hier sind kooperativer als die Wanderer!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (13. März 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Uns sind vor zwei Tagen wieder mal Rehe begegnet auf dem Trail. Reaktion? Warten bis wir 5m entfernt waren, dann gemächlich 2 Schritte vom Weg runter und uns nachgeschaut...
> 
> Kommentar meiner Freundin: "Die Rehe hier sind kooperativer als die Wanderer!"



 

Kannst Du das bitte hier als Kommentar bringen:
https://www.facebook.com/Waldwahrhe...ent_id=656387324488092&ref=notif&notif_t=like


----------



## Athabaske (13. März 2015)

Oder Stuttgart engagiert die Truppe aus Pacific Blue:








> ...no speed, no balance, no control...


----------



## Muckymu (13. März 2015)

ich versuch mal was, liest sich doch garnicht schlecht...



			
				leider noch niemand schrieb:
			
		

> *Ein pauschales Fahrverbot auf Wegen <2m im Wald für Radfahrer in BadenWürttemberg ist nicht mit dem Betretungsrecht vereinbar. Das hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht entschieden. Auf Baden-Württemberg könnten damit Änderungen des Waldgesetztes zukommen. Die DIMB und die Grünen begrüßten den Beschluss.*
> 
> Radfahrer dürfen zukünftig alle Wege im Wald nutzen. Nach einem Grundsatzbeschluss des Bundesverfassungsgerichts ist ein pauschales Fahrverbot auf schmalen Wegen verfassungswidrig, da es gegen das Betretungsrecht verstoße.
> 
> ...





			
				Bundesverfassungsgericht schrieb:
			
		

> Originaltext:
> *Ein pauschales Kopftuchverbot für Lehrerinnen ist nicht mit der Religionsfreiheit vereinbar. Das hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht entschieden. Auf mehrere Bundesländer könnten damit Änderungen der Schulgesetze zukommen. Der Zentralrat der Muslime und die Grünen begrüßten den Beschluss.*
> 
> Muslimische Lehrerinnen dürfen künftig in der Regel ein Kopftuch tragen. Nach einem Grundsatzbeschluss des Bundesverfassungsgerichts ist ein pauschales Kopftuchverbot für Lehrkräfte an öffentlichen Schulen verfassungswidrig, da es gegen die Glaubens- und Bekenntnisfreiheit verstoße.
> ...


----------



## brainsail (13. März 2015)

Keine Angst, vom Stuttgarter Bürgerhaushalt wird sowieso kaum was umgesetzt. Schon gar nicht so ein Nebenthema, das auch noch viele Gegenstimmen bekommt. Es geht mehr um das Stimmungsbild.


----------



## baentle (14. März 2015)

Der heutigen Ausgabe der Süddeutschen lag ein Heft mit dem Titel "grenzenlose Zugspitze" bei. Ein Artikel beschäftigt sich mit dem mountainbiken in der Region. Ich zitiere mal den Beginn des Artikels:



> Es soll in den Alpen ja immer noch Hüttenwirte geben, die keine Mountainbiker mögen. Weil "Radl im Gebirge nix verloren haben", wie sie griesgrämig meinen. Rund um die Zugspitze findet man solche ewiggestrigen Miesepeter allerdings nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Bergradler sind willkommene Gäste wie die Wanderer auch, nicht nur weil sie mit ihrem Hunger und Durst kräftigen Umsatz versprechen. Sondern auch, weil sie die Natur zu schätzen wissen. ....



So sieht Willkommenskultur für Biker aus, während Bonde, den man mit seiner mountainbikefeindlichen Einstellung sicher auch zu den "ewiggestrigen Miesepetern" zählen darf, weiterhin auf Verbote setzt und das u.a. als Tourismusminister.


----------



## Athabaske (15. März 2015)

Bonde hat ja Dank des aus unserer Sicht miesen Wechselkurses viele gutbetuchte Gäste aus der Schweiz, wozu dann diese Hungerleider auf ihren Mountainbikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (15. März 2015)

Die Schweizer wollen hier nicht wandern oder Natur angucken, die wollen nur shoppen. Natur haben sie selber und zwar in zigmal schöner als wir hier.


----------



## TTT (15. März 2015)

Wir warten immer noch auf die versprochene Stellungnahme:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1555690714701455&id=199628143415629


----------



## Aldar (16. März 2015)

baentle schrieb:


> Der heutigen Ausgabe der Süddeutschen lag ein Heft mit dem Titel "grenzenlose Zugspitze" bei. Ein Artikel beschäftigt sich mit dem mountainbiken in der Region. Ich zitiere mal den Beginn des Artikels:
> 
> 
> 
> So sieht Willkommenskultur für Biker aus, während Bonde, den man mit seiner mountainbikefeindlichen Einstellung sicher auch zu den "ewiggestrigen Miesepetern" zählen darf, weiterhin auf Verbote setzt und das u.a. als Tourismusminister.


 
die zugspitze und die garmischer region sind aber ein schlechtes beispiel...die hüttenwirte sind dort die minderheit mit ihrer meinung


----------



## waldwegflitzer (16. März 2015)

Ich hoffe, alle Stuttgarter haben einen Kommentar zum entsprechenden Vorschlag aus dem Bürgerhaushalt abgegeben.

Es wird sicherlich nichts dergleichen umgesetzt werden, dann die Gemeinde verfügt nicht über genügend Personal.


Edit: Es sollte heißen: Landeshauptstadt anstatt Gemeinde


----------



## Hockdrik (16. März 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Wir warten immer noch auf die versprochene Stellungnahme:
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1555690714701455&id=199628143415629




Hier ist sie: https://www.facebook.com/permalink....d=904189522959484&offset=0&total_comments=112


----------



## Hockdrik (16. März 2015)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, alle Stuttgarter haben einen Kommentar zum entsprechenden Vorschlag aus dem Bürgerhaushalt abgegeben.(…)




Gemeint ist der Vorschlag hier: Die 2-Meter-Regel im Wald stärker kontrollieren


----------



## waldwegflitzer (16. März 2015)

ja, sorry, habe den Link leider nicht zitiert und mal wieder "spät" dran


----------



## TTT (16. März 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hier ist sie: https://www.facebook.com/permalink....d=904189522959484&offset=0&total_comments=112


Und bereits kommentiert! Glaube nicht, dass da noch was gekommen wäre, hätten wir nicht penetrant nachgehakt. Auf jeden Fall werden sie beim nächsten mal etwas vorsichtiger sein und hoffentlich ein realistischeres Bild zeichnen. Und darum ging es ja...


----------



## TTT (16. März 2015)

Und die nächste Möglichkeit zu kommentieren:
https://www.facebook.com/WinneHerma...06350006642/10152695476796643/?type=1&theater


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. März 2015)

Am Sonntag hatte ich nach sehr vielen netten Begegnungen auf dem Trail einmal eine wirklich unangenehme. Es war am Albtrauf am Tegelberg. Drei Wanderer, ältere Frau, älterer Herr und mittelalterlich Frau kamen mir entgegen.
Die Frau maulte mich an:
"Aber sie wissen schon, dass sie hier nicht fahren dürfen?"
"Ach sie haben Zeitung gelesen?"
---
Der Mann macht ziemlich heftig die sinngemäß identische Äußerung.
Ich reagiere wieder mit der Bemerkung über das Zeitungslesen.

Er empörte sich und sagte, dass er das nicht nötig hätte, da er damals am Waldgesetz mitgearbeitet hätte. Ich nutze die Gelegenheit und sage, dass er mir dann ja den Sinn erklären könne. Ich möchte es gerne verstehen.
Er heftig, das sei wegen der Erosion geschehen.
Ich erkläre ihm, dass er auf zwei Sohlen mit grobem Profil geht und ich auf zwei ebenso stolligen Reifen aus weichem Gummi. Und beide seien wir etwa gleich schwer.

Das ließ er nicht gelten, sondern wurde laut, dass wir mit unseren Schei... Rädern die Wege kaputt machten. Ich bemerkte daraufhin, dass er nur rumgoschen wolle. (nicht optimal)
Das stritt er rigoros ab, aber schimpfte noch lauthals die nächsten fünfzig Meter auf die Biker. Es wirkte wie eine aggressive Besitzstandswahrung.

Die letzte, jüngere Frau sagte kein Wort, verzog keine Mine, sondern ging weiter, nachdem der Mann schimpfend wieder los ging.

Wenn es also um das Betretungsrecht geht, sollte man belastbare Informationen über das Erosionsverhalten von Wanderschuhen und von Bikerreifen zur Hand haben. Natürlich gibt es Erosionsspuren von Bikern. Sie sind an anderen Stellen als die der Wanderer. Typisch bei beiden aber in den steilen Kurven. Wanderer belasten stärker per Gewicht auf einem Schuh beim Tritt und durch die Kanten der Schuhsohlen. Biker radieren eher durch schlechten Bremsengebrauch. Wege von Bikern werden aber kaum breiter bei der Nutzung. Die von Wanderern schon.

Soweit meine Erfahrungen vom letzten Sonntag. Im übrigen bin ich noch einer Reihe anderer Wanderer begegnet. Diese Begegnungen waren alle freundlich bis neutral. Durch Zufall habe ich alle auf Video gespeichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (16. März 2015)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> ja, sorry, habe den Link leider nicht zitiert und mal wieder "spät" dran




wieso! bis Ende des Monats kann man dort noch bewerten und kommentiern


----------



## trail_desire (16. März 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hier ist sie: https://www.facebook.com/permalink....d=904189522959484&offset=0&total_comments=112




Werden wir im ersten Abschnitt hier nicht schon wieder absichtlich falsch dargestellt???

Weil einige mit zu viel Übermut oder Wut auf den Beitrag  was schreiben, wird genau das wieder angeführt um Biker in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken......
_..........in denen etwa missliebige Wanderer als das "hochnäsige auf Konflikt gebürstete Pack" bezeichnet wird und so ein Bekenntnis wie "Ich fahre, wo ich will und lasse mir nichts verbieten" abgegeben oder sogar Selbstjustiz befürwortet wird...... _

Nach diesen Aussagen könnte man annehmen, alle Mountenbiker können Wanderer nicht leiden, fahren wo sie wollen ohne jegliche Rücksicht. Das Beste aber ist ja dieser Part......
_.......Zu denken hat es uns auch gegeben, dass einzelne Facebook-Kommentare die als laut und zerstörerisch bezeichneten Harvesters sowie Traktoren und LKWs dem Verhalten von Mountainbikern mit rechtfertigendem Unterton gegenüberstellen oder dass relativierend geäußert wird, die Natur werde ja von allen Seiten zerstört. ........._

Mountenbiken zerstört die Natur nicht, ganz im Gegensatz zur momentan gelebten Forstwirtschaft.

Liebes ZDF, für mich bleibt der Eindruck der Lobbyarbeit  nachhaltig bestehen....zu der Sendung http://www.zdf.de/terra-xpress/von-...de-geschichten-aus-der-tierwelt-36726970.html will ich mal lieber erst gar nichts schreiben.....


----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2015)

Mag jemand aus der Gegend um Göppingen bzw. Filsgau hierzu einen Leserbrief schreiben?
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...lant-einheitliche-Schilder;art1210078,3110939


----------



## MO_Thor (17. März 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hier ist sie: https://www.facebook.com/permalink....d=904189522959484&offset=0&total_comments=112


Schade.
Anderen Interessenverbänden gibt man oft genug die Möglichkeit einer Gegendarstellung IM FERNSEHEN, uns speist man mit einem Facebook-Kommentar ab, der, wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe, auch nur die vom ZDF gewählte Darstellungsform verteidigt. 
Vielleicht liest mein dünnhäutiges Biker-Ich das aber auch nur so, weil ich gestern mal wieder über von Harvestern gepflegte Wege und Trails schieben/tragen musste?


----------



## Mountain77 (18. März 2015)

Lobbyarbeit in NRW:
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/landesp...r-protestieren-gegen-jagdgesetz-aid-1.4951260
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...w-wutende-jager-nehmen-okoradikale-ins-visier

Im WDR sprache Sie von 15.000 Jägern und Landwirten. Die Kollegen sind nicht zimperlich mit den (gruenen) Politikern und haben das volle Programm am Laufen. Sind natürlich alles aktive Naturschuetzer!

Wenn so eine Masse "Rowdie" MTBler aufschlagen wuerde, staenden bestimmt Hundertschaften und Wasserwerfer bereit.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (18. März 2015)

Interessante Studie Seite 17 21 und 23. BW ist halt doch Fahrradentwicklungsland...
http://ziv-zweirad.de/news/detail/article/radverkehr-in-deutschland-zahlen-daten-fakten/


----------



## brainsail (18. März 2015)

Nochmal zu dem Vorschlag im Bürgerhaushalt Stuttgart https://www.buergerhaushalt-stuttgart.de/vorschlag/10151
Es sind inzwischen über 60 Kommentare, mit Abstand die meisten, die ich bei irgendeinem Vorschlag gesehen habe! Die meisten davon in unserem Sinne/von uns. Super.
Durch die Kommentare bin ich auf einen anderen Vorschlag derselben Person aufmerksam geworden: Radfahrverbot auf der Feuerbacher-Tal-Straße einführen https://www.buergerhaushalt-stuttgart.de/vorschlag/10034
Das ist eine Straße durch Wald und Wiesen mit mittlerem Verkehrsaufkommen, die zwei Stadtteile verbindet, und zu der es für normale Radfahrer keine Alternative gibt. Der Vorschlag soll die Verkehrssicherheit verbessern. Aber Gefährdungen gehen sicher nicht von Radfahrern aus. Ein gleichlautender Vorschlag ist beim letzten Bürgerhaushalt vor zwei Jahren zurecht sehr schlecht bewertet worden.
Ich hatte am Anfang Verständnis für die Erlebnisse mit schwarzen Schafen unter MTBlern geäußert, von denen im Vorschlag 10151 die Rede ist. Ich nehme das alles zurück. Hier geht es wieder nur jemandem darum, sein Revier zu verteidigen.
Also doch keine Konflikte auf schmalen Wegen.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2015)

sehe ich auch so!



brainsail schrieb:


> Also doch keine Konflikte auf schmalen Wegen.



Wir dürfen nur die Tatsache, dass es vereinzelte schwarze Schafe gibt und dass es durchaus zu Konflikten kommen kann, nicht ausblenden. 

Die 2-Meter-Regel ist zwar dennoch unverhältnismässig, aber wir sollten unseren Teil dazu beitragen, dass es noch weniger Konflikte gibt. Wir können z.B. in unseren eigenen Reihen weiter daran arbeiten, dass sich die Biker darüber bewusst sind, dass sie teils ohne ihr Zutun als aggressiv wahrgenommen werden. 

Und übrigens: nur weil man selbst als Biker keine Konflikte wahrnimmt, heißt das nicht, dass ein Fußgänger eine Begegnung mit uns nicht vielleicht doch als Konflikt wahrgenommen hat. Ich schätze, dass die Dunkelziffer derer, die sich gestört fühlen, aber sich nicht trauen zu meckern, relativ hoch ist.

Deshalb ist - auch prophylaktisch - das Abbremsen, Grüßen und Danken auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee. 
Übrigens auch auf den breiten Wegen, die wir befahren dürfen.


----------



## TTT (19. März 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Übrigens auch auf den breiten Wegen, die wir befahren dürfen.


Das kommt für mich ganz klar auf die Situation drauf an. Wenn mir jemand ohne Kinder und ohne Hund entgegenkommt und mich wahrgenommen hat, werde ich auf einer Forststraße bestimmt nicht abbremsen. Das wäre ja, wie wenn ich auf der Landstraße vom entgegenkommenden Verkehr erwarte, daß er runterbremst, weil ich ihm mit dem Rad entgegenkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (19. März 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Das kommt für mich ganz klar auf die Situation drauf an. Wenn mir jemand ohne Kinder und ohne Hund entgegenkommt und mich wahrgenommen hat, werde ich auf einer Forststraße bestimmt nicht abbremsen. Das wäre ja, wie wenn ich auf der Landstraße vom entgegenkommenden Verkehr erwarte, daß er runterbremst, weil ich ihm mit dem Rad entgegenkomme.




Das sehe ich anders und gebe damit Hockdrik recht. Eine Forststraße heisst zwar Straße, hat aber nichts mit öffentlichem Straßenverkehr zu tun. Dort bist du Verkehrsteilnehmer mit deinem Fahrzeug, egal ob Rad oder sonst was. Als Fußgänger darf man nicht auf die Fahrbahn.
Im Wald allerdings darf man zu Fuß, darum hat hier der Fußgänger Vorrang und es sollte Rücksicht genommen und auch bemerkbar gezeigt werden.
Ich reduziere in dem Fall auch meistens das Tempo, warne die hinter mir fahrenden mit einem Handzeichen. Das fördert das Verständnis der Fußgänger deutlich und führt meist auch zu netten Begegnungen mit Gruß von beiden Seiten.
Wenn die allerdings obwohl sie mich bemerkt haben fast die ganze Breite nutzen und nicht einen Zentimeter ausweichen, obwohl ich bereits durch Abbremsen meine Kompromissbereitschaft gezeigt habe, beschleunige ich auch wieder oder meckere.....


----------



## DeadMeat (19. März 2015)

http://www.teckbote.de/nachrichten/...t-bremst-Downhill-Fahrer-aus-_arid,86523.html
Da haben wieder welche mit Absicht den Ruf der Mountainbiker kaputt gemacht... Wegen solchen Helden...


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Das kommt für mich ganz klar auf die Situation drauf an. Wenn mir jemand ohne Kinder und ohne Hund entgegenkommt und mich wahrgenommen hat, werde ich auf einer Forststraße bestimmt nicht abbremsen. Das wäre ja, wie wenn ich auf der Landstraße vom entgegenkommenden Verkehr erwarte, daß er runterbremst, weil ich ihm mit dem Rad entgegenkomme.




Ja, hängt von den Rahmenbedingungen ab, aber es fühlt sich als Fußgänger schon ziemlich beängstigend an, wenn jemand auf Schotter an einem vorbeirauscht. Da hilft allein schon Augenkontakt und ein kurzes Zunicken, damit man sich eben nicht wie auf der Landstraße (anonym, Verkehr als reine Transportfunktion), sondern wie im Wald fühlt (Erholungssuchende unter sich, ein kurzer Gruß etc.).


----------



## Athabaske (19. März 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders und gebe damit Hockdrik recht. Eine Forststraße heisst zwar Straße, hat aber nichts mit öffentlichem Straßenverkehr zu tun. Dort bist du Verkehrsteilnehmer mit deinem Fahrzeug, egal ob Rad oder sonst was. Als Fußgänger darf man nicht auf die Fahrbahn.
> Im Wald allerdings darf man zu Fuß, darum hat hier der Fußgänger Vorrang und es sollte Rücksicht genommen und auch bemerkbar gezeigt werden.
> Ich reduziere in dem Fall auch meistens das Tempo, warne die hinter mir fahrenden mit einem Handzeichen. Das fördert das Verständnis der Fußgänger deutlich und führt meist auch zu netten Begegnungen mit Gruß von beiden Seiten.
> Wenn die allerdings obwohl sie mich bemerkt haben fast die ganze Breite nutzen und nicht einen Zentimeter ausweichen, obwohl ich bereits durch Abbremsen meine Kompromissbereitschaft gezeigt habe, beschleunige ich auch wieder oder meckere.....


@TTT hat nicht von Fußgängern auf der Strasse geschrieben, es war die Rede von Fahrradfahrern auf der Strasse.

Fußgänger: 5 km/h
Fahrradfahrer: 20 km/h
KFZ: 80 km/h

Differenz auf dem Forstweg: 15 km/h
Differenz auf der Strasse: 60 Km/h

Im worst case bricht sich der Fahrradfahrer beim Crash mit dem Fußgänger das Genick, stirbt aber höchstwahrscheinlich auch beim Zusammenstoß mit einem KFZ auf der Landstrasse.

Wohlgemerkt, ich bin ein zuvorkommender, höflicher und stets auf Rücksichtsnahme gepolter Waldbesucher, aber ich behalte mir auch vor, zu entscheiden, was Rücksichtnahme und Höflichkeit aus meiner Sicht ist. Unterwürfigkeit wird man bei mir nie erleben...


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2015)

Wie erkläre ich es meinem Kinde?
=> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/715667665221546


----------



## waldwegflitzer (19. März 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> http://www.teckbote.de/nachrichten/...t-bremst-Downhill-Fahrer-aus-_arid,86523.html
> Da haben wieder welche mit Absicht den Ruf der Mountainbiker kaputt gemacht... Wegen solchen Helden...


 
Ja, das ist sehr problematisch. Ich kenne das Tal gut, zum Wandern sehr gut geeignet und wunderschön.

Am Wochenende so eine Veranstaltung durchzuführen ist schlicht inakzeptabel.

Aber es sind auch die Leute, die wollen halt immer Events, spass total.... Die "Action" wird dann auch geboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2015)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sehr problematisch. Ich kenne das Tal gut, zum Wandern sehr gut geeignet und wunderschön.
> 
> Am Wochenende so eine Veranstaltung durchzuführen ist schlicht inakzeptabel.
> 
> Aber es sind auch die Leute, die wollen halt immer Events, spass total.... Die "Action" wird dann auch geboten




Ja, scheint mir auch ein Anlass zu sein, mal selbstkritisch vor unserer eigenen Haustür zu kehren…


----------



## Isolator76 (19. März 2015)

In dem Teckbote-Artikel steht weiter unten noch:

*"Offizielle Downhill-Strecke  ist aktuell kein Thema
Bei der Stadt Weilheim hatte es in der Vergangenheit Überlegungen gegeben, ob man nicht eine offizielle Downhill-Strecke am Albtrauf einrichten könnte. Davon hält Markus König, Leiter des Weilheimer Forstreviers, allerdings nichts. „Wir befinden uns im FFH- und Vogelschutzgebiet“, geht er auf die Schutzbedürftigkeit der Natur am Albtrauf ein. Aber das ist nicht das einzige Problem: „Der Verkehrssicherungsaufwand für so etwas ist enorm“, gibt er zu bedenken. Der Forsthaushalt gebe das Geld für eine Downhill-Strecke nicht her – und die kommunalen Haushalte wohl auch nicht. Dazu kommt: „Es gibt kein Stück Wald, das sich von oben bis unten in einer Hand befindet.“ Um eine offizielle Strecke auszuweisen, müssten also viele Eigentümer unter einen Hut gebracht werden. Nicht zuletzt sei der Verkehr ein Problem. „Die Strecke müsste so liegen, dass sie auf öffentlichen Straßen oder per Muskelkraft erreichbar ist“, betont Markus König. "*

Man kann dem Herr König ja nicht mal wirklich einen Vorwurf machen.
Enormer Aufwand bei Verkehrssicherung und Zusammenbringung aller Grundstücksbesitzer. Und Geld kostet das am Ende auch noch. Da ist bereits im Voraus abzusehen, dass das nicht auf Begeisterung stößt.
Dass aber unser Herr Bonde sich hinter diesem Kompromiss versteckt und ernsthaft erzählen will, er hätte eben genau dieses Dilemma nicht kommen sehen bzw sei sich bei seinem 10% Kompromiss nicht bewusst, dass das meist nur ein Papiertiger bleiben wird... DAS ist das, was mich dabei auf die Palme bringt.
Dabei könnte es so einfach sein. Gleiches Recht für alle Erholungssuchenden -> kein zusätzlicher Aufwand/keine zusätzlichen Kosten.
Was ich aber nicht ganz verstanden habe. Wieso darf dort der Forstrevierleiter darüber entscheiden, ob die Strecke realisiert wird oder nicht?




Hockdrik schrieb:


> Deshalb ist - auch prophylaktisch - das Abbremsen, Grüßen und Danken auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee.
> Übrigens auch auf den breiten Wegen, die wir befahren dürfen.



Abbremsen und Grüßen ist logisch. Aber bedanken? Wofür?
Versteh mich nicht falsch aber wir sind dort nicht, um nach Almosen zu betteln bzw uns dafür zu bedanken, auch an der Walderholung teilhaben zu dürfen. Denn auch wir sind (angeblich) gern gesehene Waldbesucher, die sogar zu Werbezwecken taugen. Wir dürfen dort sein (zumindest auf den Forstautobahnen). Ich muss mich nicht dafür bedanken, auch dort fahren zu dürfen. (Im Gegenteil, das unterstützt dieses Hilfssheriff-tum doch sogar, je nachdem, wen man erwischt.) Natürlich kann es die eine oder andere Situation mit sich bringen, dass jemand an einer ungünstigen Stelle mal extra Platz macht. Dann bedankt man sich natürlich für diesen, ich nenn's mal, "Mehraufwand".
Und umgekehrt passiert das tatsächlich auch ab und zu einmal, wenn man auf einem schmalen Singletrail unterwegs ist, Fußgänger sieht, absteigt und mit dem Rad einen Schritt vom Weg weg zur Seite (und somit erkenntlich Platz) macht, dass sich dann jemand bedankt. Auf Forstautobahnen hab ich das aber noch nie erlebt.
Irgendwie verrückt...
*
*


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2015)

Isolator76 schrieb:


> Abbremsen und Grüßen ist logisch. Aber bedanken? Wofür?



wenn mir jemand Platz macht, bedanke ich mich dafür, egal wie breit der Weg ist

ich bedanke mich auch, wenn jemand seinen Hund ein bisschen kürzer nimmt

so ein Dank kost nix, bringt viel

an Almosen denke ich dabei nicht im entferntesten


----------



## Isolator76 (19. März 2015)

Ja wie gesagt, für ein Entgegenkommen dieser Art gerne ein Danke. Das gehört sich.
Hatte sich zuerst aber mehr nach pauschal "bremsen, grüßen, danken" (bei jedem, dem man begegnet) angehört. Und ich bedank mich nicht bei jedem, dem ich begegne. Wenn eh genug Platz ist und ich langsam und mit Vorankündigung an jemandem von hinten vorbeifahre, dann seh ich da keinen Grund, mich noch zusätzlich zum obligatorischen Gruß auch noch zu bedanken.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2015)

Isolator76 schrieb:


> Hatte sich zuerst aber mehr nach pauschal "bremsen, grüßen, danken"



Ne, war ein Missverständnis, alles Pauschale lehne ich ab, vor allem in Verbindung mit flächendeckend, landesweit und Wegbreite. 

"Bremsen, grüßen, danken" ist einfach eine schön einfach Formel, die natürlich jeder nach Typ und Gelegenheit unterschiedlich vollständig und ausgeprägt anwenden kann.  Für schmale Wege passt sie aber in allermeisten Fällen, denn dort müssen beide Seiten ein bisschen aus dem Weg gehen, sich irgendwie arrangieren.


----------



## MO_Thor (20. März 2015)

Isolator76 schrieb:


> Wieso darf dort der Forstrevierleiter darüber entscheiden, ob die Strecke realisiert wird oder nicht?


Ausgehend von deinem Artikelzitat würde ich sagen, dass der Revierleiter derjenige ist, der den Überblick über den Forst hat. Wem gehört welcher Waldteil, wo sind Wege, wohin führen die und so weiter. Er wird derjenige mit der realistischtsten Einschätzung sein. Sagt dieser nun "Das wird nix werden, weil…" dann sehen die übrigen sich nicht mehr in die Pflicht genommen, irgendwas gegenteiliges in die Wege zu leiten.

@ "bremsen, grüßen, danke" - ich mache das pauschal. Als Biker sehe ich mich als der stärkere Verkehrsteilnehmer und damit in der Pflicht, die Schwächeren nicht zu gefährden bzw. die Gefährdung möglichst gering zu halten. Wenn ich auf doppelte Schrittgeschwindigkeit abbremse, um aufm Forstweg an zwei Wandersleuten vorbeizukommen, kriegen die das selten mit. Meinen Einsatz bemerken sie nicht. Umgekehrt kann es auch sein; ich sehe es vielleicht nicht, wenn Herr und Frau Wanderer zwei Schritte zur Seite machen. Bedanke ich mich dann nicht, ist das Gemecker über die Rowdies auf zwei Rädern vorprogrammiert. 
Vorrauseilender Gehorsam, ja. Aber lieber so als dass es patzig wird. Außerdem ist die Begegnung im Wald nicht so anonym wie das Gedränge im ÖPNV. Wenn ich da jedem freundlich begrüßen würde, würde ich wahnsinnig werden…aber im Wald geht sowas.


----------



## Isolator76 (20. März 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Wenn ich da jedem freundlich begrüßen würde, würde ich wahnsinnig werden…aber im Wald geht sowas.



Um's grüßen gings ja eher nicht. Nur um's pauschale Bedanken. Das fänd ich eben etwas aufgesetzt, wenn es so gehandhabt worden wäre, wie ich es zunächst missverstanden hatte. Aber is ja mittlerweile geklärt. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach meckert niemand über MTB-Rowdies, wenn man "nur" freundlich grüßt und nicht immer noch ein "Danke" anhängt.


----------



## pndrev (20. März 2015)

Isolator76 schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach meckert niemand über MTB-Rowdies, wenn man "nur" freundlich grüßt und nicht immer noch ein "Danke" anhängt.



Jo. Grüßen - immer gerne, verbreitet einfach gute Stimmung und es kommt fast automatisch zum kurzen Augenkontakt. Wobei ich mich berghoch auch schon mal auf ein freundliches Nicken beschränke, die Luft brauch ich dann selber. Scheinen sie angesichts meines Tempos und Geschnaufe aber auch anzunehmen... 

Bedanken eigentlich nur, wenn der andere zB seine Hunde gut unter Kontrolle hat, oder Kinder oder bei Gruppen sich untereinander bescheidgeben. Es sei denn ich meine es sarkastisch...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (20. März 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Das wäre ja, wie wenn ich auf der Landstraße vom entgegenkommenden Verkehr erwarte, daß er runterbremst, weil ich ihm mit dem Rad entgegenkomme.


Je nach Strassenbreite und Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz ist das das zutreffende Verhalten nach §3 StVO
Im Wald gilt mittelbar Tempo 30, denn das sind Wirtschaftswege zu Erschließungszwecken.
Und überhaupt Leute: Bergauf werden die wenigsten von uns Geschwindigkeiten fahren die ein Abbremsen erfordern, Bergab ist der Energieaufwand um nach dem Abbremsen wieder zu beschleunigen nahe Null, also worum gehts hier? Bremsbeläge sparen? Strava- Vorgaben unterbieten?


----------



## TTT (20. März 2015)

Interprätiert doch nicht in jede Aussage mehr, als drin steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. März 2015)

Ich kann nicht fassen, dass wir uns hier ernsthaft über mehrere Beiträge hinweg über das Wort "danke" unterhalten - ob und wann man das sagt und wann nicht, ob und wann man ein bisschen abbremst usw. *Das macht doch eh jeder so, wie es ihm in der jeweiligen Situation angebracht erscheint.* Das muss und kann man nicht im Detail sezieren und es sollte auch keine Vorschrift sein. Mir ging es doch nur darum, dass einmal mehr Danke sagen und Abbremsen nicht schadet, nichts kostet, aber viel bringt. Aber manch einem hier scheint es durchaus was zu kosten, seinen Stolz oder was auch immer. Da wird was von Almosen gefaselt etc. Das ist doch alles Einstellungssache, ob man das jetzt als unterwürfige Geste empfindet oder nicht. Und die Einstellung unter manchen Bikern, erinnert mich fatal an die Einstellung jener Spaziergänger, die keinen Platz machen, weil sie im Recht sind, weil der Biker da ja eh nicht fahren darf, weil sie keinen Platz machen müssen.

Und es stimmt. Wir müssen auch nicht Danke sagen oder abbremsen. 
Aber es würde das Leben für alle so viel angenehmer machen.
Nicht weil man muss, sondern weil man kann.


----------



## ciao heiko (21. März 2015)

Stuttgart verzögert Downhill-Strecke erneut

Seit 2001 versuchen Biker in Stuttgart ihren Sport zu legalisieren und engagieren sich für eine legale Downhill-Strecke. Sie wurden von der Stadtverwaltung zunächst ignoriert und dann immer wieder hingehalten.

2011 wurde die Möglichkeit einer Umsetzung erstmals konkreter, Gelder für den Bau der Strecke wurden bewilligt. Nach diversen Auflagen, Gutachten und Ausgleichsmaßnahmen sah es im letzten Jahr schließlich nach einem Baubeginn im Sommer aus, dann fehlte doch noch ein Gutachten, als das vorlag, fehlte ein weiteres Gutachten und plötzlich war dann Herbst und der Baubeginn wurde aufgrund der nassen Bodenverhältnisse auf dieses Frühjahr verschoben. Jetzt - vier Tage vor dem geplanten Baubeginn - hat man drei seltene Spechtarten in der Nähe der geplanten Strecke entdeckt und begründet damit eine weitere Verzögerung des Baubeginns bis zum Spätsommer.

Mehrere Fragen drängen sich auf:
- warum entdeckt man die Spechtarten trotz aller vorherigen Gutachten erst jetzt?
- warum wurde der Bau der Strecke nicht im Winter begonnen, also in der Jahreszeit, in der die Spechte nicht brüten?
- warum kommuniziert man diese für die Biker so enttäuschende Nachricht so wenig einfühlsam und nur per Pressemitteilung?
- warum arbeiten Sport- und Umweltamt nicht besser zusammen, gerade auch was die Kommunikation angeht?

Diese absolut sorglose, unabgestimmte und ignorante Kommunikation ist ein Armutszeugnis für die Stuttgarter Stadtverwaltung. Es wird nicht mal versucht, die Wogen zu glätten und den Dialog zu führen. Hier haben sich jugendliche Biker über Jahre hinweg für die Legalisierung engagiert, sind in Gremien gegangen, haben ihr Anliegen vorgetragen und den Dialog mit den Ämtern gesucht und erfahren jetzt aus der Presse, dass sie erneut hingehalten werden. Damit trifft man junge Menschen, die sich trotz aller Mühen für den legalen und offiziellen Weg entschieden und gerade auch in den eigenen Reihen für Geduld und Vertrauen in den Amtsweg geworben haben. Gerade diese engagierten Biker verlieren jetzt in ihren eigenen Reihen Rückhalt und Glaubwürdigkeit.

Der von der Stadt Stuttgart über mehr als 10 Jahre gezeigte Umgang mit dem Anliegen der Biker ist das falsche Signal, denn es zeigt: 1) politisches Engagement lohnt sich nicht 2) lieber jahrelang illegal fahren, als Zeit mit der Legalisierung zu verschwenden.

Die Spechte können und wollen wir nicht wegdiskutieren, sie haben ein Recht auf Schutz. Nicht weiter geschützt werden sollte das Vorgehen der Stuttgarter Verwaltung, die mit ihrer Verzögerungs-Taktik drei Biker-Generation verschlissen und frustriert hat.

Wer kontrolliert diese Ämter?
Wer hält sie zur Zusammenarbeit im Sinne der Bürgerinteressen an?
Wie immer fordern wir euch auf Kommentare auf den Seiten der Zeitungen zu hinterlassen.

Artikel in den Stuttgarter Nachrichten:
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ort.af5d1a2c-c147-45ed-b721-125874339b71.html

Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ene.7ecf4207-bc14-43f4-8b39-68f71a62c74a.html

Die Pressemitteilung
https://www.stuttgart.de/item/show/273273/1/9/562913?


----------



## MO_Thor (21. März 2015)

Der Kommentar unterm Artikel der Stuttgarter Nachrichten ist übel:



			
				Chris Frank @ Stuttgarter Nachrichten schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten man sich irgend wann einmal darauf einigen, das nicht alles, was irgend welche (um es bayerisch-freundlich zu sagen) "Spinnerten" als Sportart erfinden, auch also solche gesellschaftlich unterstützt werden muss. Es gibt keinen rechtsanspruch darauf, jeden Gedankenfurz der Marketingabteilungen von Sport- und Freizeitunternehmen auch ausleben zu dürfen. Schon gar nicht in einem besonders geschützten Gemeinschaftsgebiet wie dem (öffentlichen) Wald. Sonst erfinde ich die neue Sportart "Mountainbiker auf dem Waldweg vom Fahrrad schubsen" und verlange natürlich dafür auch eine entsprechende öffentliche Unterstützung...


----------



## muddymartin (21. März 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Der Kommentar unterm Artikel der Stuttgarter Nachrichten ist übel:


Tja bei manchen hätte auch eine spechtfamilie Platz im hohlen kopf


----------



## Hockdrik (21. März 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Der Kommentar unterm Artikel der Stuttgarter Nachrichten ist übel:



ja und er spielt uns in die Karten, denn er disqualifiziert unsere Gegner


----------



## beuze1 (22. März 2015)

Hey, mal ne frage an die Rechtsabteilung.
Habe mich am Freitag tierisch über eine massive Sperrung eines Weges aufgeregt, die meiner Meinung nach nicht beachtlich/rechtens ist. Der Weg ist deutlich über 2m, aber selbst Wanderer hätten keine Chance diese Sperre zu überwinden.
Da liegt meiner Meinung nach ein klarer Verstoß gegen
 § 37 Abs. 3 NatSchG BW Betreten der freien Landschaft vor!

(3) Jedermann darf auf Privat- und Wirtschaftswegen sowie auf Pfaden in der freien Landschaft wandern und auf hierfür geeigneten Wegen mit Fahrrädern (ohne Motorkraft) und Krankenfahrstühlen (auch mit Motorkraft) fahren.

Ich würde das gerne zur Anzeige bringen, aber wo?
Landratsamt, Polizei, Rathaus.
Wäre für Tipps dankbar.

.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. März 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Hey, mal ne frage an die Rechtsabteilung.
> Habe mich am Freitag tierisch über eine massive Sperrung eines Weges aufgeregt, die meiner Meinung nach nicht beachtlich/rechtens ist. Der Weg ist deutlich über 2m, aber selbst Wanderer hätten keine Chance diese Sperre zu überwinden.
> Da liegt meiner Meinung nach ein klarer Verstoß gegen
> § 37 Abs. 3 NatSchG BW Betreten der freien Landschaft vor!
> ...



Du meinst § 37 Abs. 3 Waldgesetz?
Für das Waldgesetz ist die Forstbehörde zuständig. D.h. erstmal das Forstamt bzw. die übergeordnete Dienststelle anfragen. Am besten schriftlich mit Fristsetzung.
Für Sperrungen nach dem NatSchG. ist die untere Naturschutzbehörde zuständig.

Sollte beides keinen Erfolg bringen, dann kannst du dich an die nächst höhere Dienststelle wenden, bzw. Tourismus und Gemeindeverwaltung mit ins Boot holen.
Die Polizei sehe ich nicht als den richtigen Ansprechpartner an.

ciao heiko


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. März 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...
> Habe mich am Freitag tierisch über eine massive Sperrung eines Weges aufgeregt, die meiner Meinung nach nicht beachtlich/rechtens ist. ...
> .



Gibt es ein Bild von der Sperrung?


----------



## beuze1 (22. März 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Du meinst § 37 Abs. 3 Waldgesetz?



Ich meine das 
Gesetz zum Schutz der Natur, zur Pflege der Landschaft und über die Erholungsvorsorge in der freien Landschaft (Naturschutzgesetz - NatSchG)
In der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 29. März 1995, GBl. S. 385,
zuletzt geändert am 20.11.2001 GBl. S. 607

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...H577-wKbX5INzbg&bvm=bv.88528373,d.d2s&cad=rja





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Bild von der Sperrung?



Leider nicht, ich habe mich so geärgert, dass ich nicht daran dachte, und hatte mühe den 2m hohen Zaun, einschließlich Stacheldraht zu überwinden. Im Sommer wird das ganze dann laut einem Schild noch unter Strom (Viehzaun) gesetzt. Die Sperrung befindet sich ca. 200m nach dem Baum, danach kommt ein normaler Forstweg ca.150m dann Teer.











.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (22. März 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich meine das
> Gesetz zum Schutz der Natur, zur Pflege der Landschaft und über die Erholungsvorsorge in der freien Landschaft (Naturschutzgesetz - NatSchG)
> In der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 29. März 1995, GBl. S. 385,
> zuletzt geändert am 20.11.2001 GBl. S. 607


Dann musst du bei der Naturschutzbehörde anfragen ob die Sperre nach "§ 41 Genehmigung und Beseitigung von Sperren" genehmigt wurde und aus welchen Gründen. Und ob nach "§ 42 Durchgänge" angeordnet wurden bzw, wenn nicht, ob diese nicht einzurichten wären. So wie es aussieht handelt es sich ja um einen kartierten Weg. Bei einer Weide wären Durchgänge zumutbar und durchaus üblich.

Mögliche Gründe stehen in §39-40.

Da die Sperre am Waldrand ist, könnte auch der Forstbehörde zuständig sein, aber das wird man dir dann schon sagen. Im Waldgesetz sind die Regelungen im Prinzip analog.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. März 2015)

Open Trails zum zweifelhaften Erfolg für den Naturschutz durch die erneute Verschiebung der Downhill-Strecke:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/723761987745447/?type=1&permPage=1

Für die Nicht-Facebookler:


> Ein Pyrrhussieg für den Naturschutz
> 
> Es geht noch mal um die Downhill-Strecke in Stuttgart-Degerloch und die erneute Verschiebung des Baubeginns - wohlgemerkt vier Jahre nachdem sie von der Stadt beschlossen und die Gelder genehmigt wurden (siehe Open Trails Beitrag vom 21.3.).
> 
> ...



Für die Facebookler: bitte dennoch auf Facebook teilen und liken, damit das Thema möglichst viele Biker und Nicht-Biker erreicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. März 2015)

Bruthöhlen in den Bäumen werde man zwar erst Mitte Mai lokalisieren können, weil die Spechte sich dann erst bei der Futterbeschaffung für den Nachwuchs zeigen werden, erläuterte das Umweltamt. Doch wahrscheinlich gebe es Bruthöhlen auch in einem Radius von 80 Metern um die Strecke. Zu nah für die lärmempfindlichen Tiere. *Daher kassierte das Umweltamt die artenschutzrechtliche Befreiung, mit der die Arbeiten am 27. Oktober 2014 genehmigt worden waren, wieder ein.* Sportamtsleiter Kuhnigk bleibt ruhig. „Fakten muss man anerkennen. Und wir sind ja keine Vogeltöter“, sagt er.

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....aus.55c57445-d9f5-4dc0-a09c-fae921ab7d9a.html

Ich habe bei der SportRegion mal einen Kommentar hinterlassen.
https://www.facebook.com/sporttalk/posts/1638828529669415


----------



## trail_desire (24. März 2015)

Komisch, ich frage mich nur immer wo die Naturschützer ihre Augen haben bei dem Raubau den die Forstwirtschaft betreibt......da leiden ja viel mehr Tiere und Pflanzen als ein paar Spechte.....


----------



## Grossvater (24. März 2015)

Für mich leider nur ein weiteres Beispiel, wie Naturschutz politisch missbraucht wird.
Und da wo man ihn wirklich bräuchte, schert sich keiner drum.

Es gibt einfach zu viele, die die Strecke einfach nicht wollen. Da ist halt jedes Mittel recht.
Ich bin mittlerweile absolut überzeugt davon, dass die Strecke nie kommt. Nach dem Specht wird halt dann ein anderes fadenscheiniges Argument ausm findigen Politikerhut gezaubert. Praktisch isses obendrein - jeder zuckt nur mit den Schultern und ist fein raus --> Gesetz ist halt Gesetz, da kann man nix machen  
Und wer dann noch motzt, wird als Ignorant und Umweltzerstörer an den Pranger gestellt


----------



## Athabaske (24. März 2015)

Verwaltung, nicht Politik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. März 2015)

World of Mountainbike greift das Thema Stuttgart auf:
https://www.facebook.com/worldofmtb/posts/983687791649811

Bitte liken!


----------



## Hockdrik (26. März 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails die Frage was für Euch MTB ist:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/724699347651711



> #‎wasistmtb‬
> "Was ist MTB?", fragt die World of Mountain Biking aktuell in einer Hashtag-Kampagne. Mountainbiken ist Freiheit, sagen die einen. Mountainbiken ist ein Lebensstil, sagen andere. Mountainbiken ist doch nur "Lifestyle" sagen Kritiker.
> 
> Für uns ist Mountainbiken die Möglichkeit, von der Haustür aus eine Tour zu fahren. Eine kurze Runde nach Feierabend, eine lange am Wochenende. Und zwar auf allen Wegen, egal welcher Breite. Mal eine Abzweigung nehmen, die wir noch nicht kannten. Oder einfach mal wieder die alte Hausrunde fahren, die zu jeder Jahreszeit etwas anders aussieht.
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (27. März 2015)

SWR Fernsehbericht zur immer wieder verschobenen DH-Strecke in Stuttgart:
http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=e1e33ee0-d4ab-11e4-86ba-0026b975f2e6

Open Trails Beitrag dazu:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/725635240891455

Veranstaltung zum Flagge zeigen morgen 14h in Stuttgart:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1582159288693817/




> Der Naturschutz legt sich selbst ein Ei...
> 
> …und "Sportstadt Stuttgart" ist wohl eher Wunschdenken als Realität. So lautet zumindest die These in dem hier verlinkten SWR Bericht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (28. März 2015)

Div. Parteien positionieren sich für die Biker in Stuttgart:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/725655957556050



> Junge Union positioniert sich für die Biker in Stuttgart
> 
> In diesem Bericht der Stuttgarter Zeitung positioniert sich die Junge Union Degerloch/Möhringen eindeutig für die Interessen der Mountainbiker und fordert von der Stadt verbindliche Zusagen. Zuvor war kürzlich nach jahrelangen Bemühungen wiederholt der Baubeginn der legalen Downhill-Strecke in Stuttgart-Degerloch verschoben worden.
> 
> ...



Und bevor jetzt einer sagt, die springen jetzt eh nur auf das Thema auf, weil es vielleicht wahltechnisch interessant wird
-> nein, alle entsprechenden Protagonisten aus den verschiedenen Parteien sind schon länger an dem Thema dran, persönlich involviert etc.


----------



## MO_Thor (28. März 2015)

Was mir grade in den Sinn kam:
Ist die genehmigte Strecke eigentlich das, was vor rund 10 Jahren als Bauplan eingereicht wurde? Also auch das, was Biker vor 10 Jahren gerne im DH fuhren? 
Da hat sich doch einiges getan in Bezug auf DH-Strecken…nicht, dass die Stuttgarter Biker ihre Wunschstrecke nochmal genehmigen lassen müssen, weil sie anstatt der Monstergaps doch lieber n paar schöne Steilstufen haben wollen...


----------



## airgrabber (30. März 2015)

Gerade in der Zeitung entdeckt:

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...cht.6d71a7dd-3202-4ac0-8afc-53f14d1be72b.html


----------



## Hockdrik (30. März 2015)

Stuttgarter Zeitungen berichten fair über Protest der Downhiller
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/727257887395857/?type=1&permPage=1

Für die nicht Facebookler hier der Text samt Links zu den Zeitungsartikeln:


> Stuttgarter Zeitungen berichten über Protest der Downhiller
> 
> Beide Stuttgarter Tageszeitungen haben heute über die Begehung der geplanten und immer wieder verzögerten Downhill-Strecke zw. Stuttgart-Degerloch und Stuttgart-Heslach und den dabei zum Ausdruck gebrachten Protest berichtet.
> 
> ...



An alle Facebookler: bitte dennoch auch bei Facebook liken, teilen, kommentieren, damit dieses positive Zeichen möglichst viele Biker und Nicht-Biker erreicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. März 2015)

Den Filmbeitrag zum gleichen Thema hattet Ihr gesehen?


----------



## ciao heiko (1. April 2015)

*Baden-Württemberg: Zwei-Meter-Regel wir ausgeweitet.*

Der Pressedienst Fahrrad meldet heute überraschend: Der Landtag von Baden-Württemberg hat in einer Sondersitzung mit deutlicher Mehrheit beschlossen, die sogenannte „Zwei-Meter-Regel“ auszuweiten.

Mehr unter:
http://www.pd-f.de/2015/04/01/8833_baden-wuerttemberg-zwei-meter-regel-nun-auch-in-der-stadt/


----------



## Athabaske (1. April 2015)

...nett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (1. April 2015)

Welches Datum ist denn heute?


----------



## AlexMC (1. April 2015)

sehr schön gemacht (der Bericht)


----------



## Speichennippel (1. April 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Baden-Württemberg: Zwei-Meter-Regel wir ausgeweitet.*
> 
> Der Pressedienst Fahrrad meldet heute überraschend: Der Landtag von Baden-Württemberg hat in einer Sondersitzung mit deutlicher Mehrheit beschlossen, die sogenannte „Zwei-Meter-Regel“ auszuweiten.
> 
> ...



Wenn man den Text so liest.....was ist heute für ein Datum?

„Ob ein Weg breit genug ist, erkennt man daran, dass man ihn mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahren kann.“ Da viele Autofahrer ihr Fahrzeug gern auf Radwegen abstellen....."


----------



## ciao heiko (1. April 2015)

*Nachhaltigkeitspreis für die ARGE Radsport Baden-Württemberg *

Rainer Schairer, Vize-Präsident Breitensport und Sportentwicklung im WRSV, hat am vergangenen Donnerstag als Vertreter der ARGE Radsport Baden-Württemberg den Nachhaltigkeitspreis des Ministeriums für Umwelt, Klima und Energiewirtschaft und des Landessportverbandes Baden-Württemberg (LSV) entgegen genommen. Neben dem Nachhaltigkeitspreis wurde ein Scheck über 15.000 Euro an die ARGE überreicht. Dieser Preis ehrt das große Engagement der Radsportverbände Baden-Württembergs, die sich mit Ihrem Konzept für eine nachhaltige und konstruktive Waldnutzung aller erlebnissuchenden Wald- und Naturliebhaber einsetzt. Zudem ist dieser Preis ein Zeichen dafür, dass der organisierte Radsport nicht als destruktiver Gegner der Politik, sondern als konstruktiver Partner hinsichtlich einer weiterhin problematischen 2-m-Regel wahrgenommen wird.

In der Laudatio heißt es:  „Für die Radsportverbände in Baden-Württemberg sind Nachhaltigkeit, Akzeptanz und Partnerschaft in Bezug zur Waldnutzung ausschließlich über basisgesteuerte und kooperative Angebote aus organisiertem Sport, touristischem Erlebnisfaktor sowie kommunal-regionaler Zweckmäßigkeit zu erreichen. Über das weitverzweigte Aus- und Fortbildungssystem des organisierten Radsports sollen Multiplikatoren zu Bike-Rangern ausgebildet werden, um vor Ort eine legitimierte Existenz und Trainingsausübung in Absprache mit den Interessengruppen zu erreichen.“ Rainer Schairer:  „Wir sind überglücklich über die Entscheidung der Jury – herzlichen Dank! Der Erfolg unseres Konzeptes ist die Bestätigung für die Richtigkeit des eingeschlagenen Weges und die Akzeptanz der Vielzahl radsporttreibender Vereine, Trainer und Athleten.“

http://www.wrsv.de/verband/news/377-nachhaltigkeitspreis-fuer-die-arge-radsport-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## TTT (1. April 2015)

Und das ist dann wohl leider kein Aprilscherz.


----------



## AlexMC (1. April 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> "Über das weitverzweigte Aus- und Fortbildungssystem des organisierten Radsports sollen Multiplikatoren zu Bike-Rangern ausgebildet werden, um vor Ort eine legitimierte Existenz und Trainingsausübung in Absprache mit den Interessengruppen zu erreichen.“



Ist das jetzt so zu verstehen, daß statt großer lärmender Wanderergruppen (mangels Teilnehmer), jetzt große lärmende Bikergruppen von Bike-Rangern über 2m breite Forstwege durch den kostbaren BW-Wald unter Umgehung der gerade bejagten oder abgeholzten Areale von Hütte zu Hütte geführt werden sollen - oder ist das eine zu optimistische Interpretation...


----------



## prince67 (1. April 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Für die Radsportverbände in Baden-Württemberg sind Nachhaltigkeit, Akzeptanz und Partnerschaft in Bezug zur Waldnutzung ausschließlich über basisgesteuerte und kooperative Angebote aus organisiertem Sport, touristischem Erlebnisfaktor sowie kommunal-regionaler Zweckmäßigkeit zu erreichen


----------



## mw.dd (2. April 2015)

Hoffentlich nichts als Phrasen. Die Begriffe "Bike-Ranger" und "gesteuerte Angebote" machen mir nämlich Angst...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (2. April 2015)

Der LSV schiebt dem WRSV Kohle rüber? Eher ein Fall für den Landesrechnungshof, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (2. April 2015)

Ich hoffe mal schwer auf eine Stellungnahme des WRSV. So wie sich das liest, hätte sich der WRSV prostituiert und arbeitet nun mit Bonde zusammen. Aber das kann der WRSV ja richtig stellen, wenn dem nicht so ist.
Nur mal so grundsätzlich (für den Fall, dass es tatsächlich so ist, wie angenommen): Kann mein örtlicher Verein aus dem WRSV austreten und sich einfach einem anderen Radsportverband anschließen oder ist man da örtlich an den WRSV gebunden? Als Einzelperson ist es ja wohl kein Problem aus dem Verein aus zu treten und sich einfach über die Dimb zu organisieren (für Wettkampfteilnahmen). Aber wie siehts mit Vereinen aus?


----------



## Grossvater (2. April 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> So wie sich das liest, hätte sich der WRSV prostituiert


  --> 

Folgendes ging mir gestern schon beim ersten lesen aufn S... 


ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...dass der organisierte Radsport nicht als destruktiver Gegner der Politik, sondern als konstruktiver Partner ...wahrgenommen wird.


Aha - Wer gilt denn dann als destruktiv?  Etwa alle diejenigen, die sich mit dieser scheinheiligen Alibi Kompromisslösung nicht zufrieden geben?
Nu denn - dann bin ich halt "destruktiv" - sei's drum.

Und was/wie das mit den Bike-Rangern werden soll, versteh ich gar nicht  
Ihr?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (2. April 2015)

Dem WRSV Geld in den Allerwertesten zu schieben ist das eine, der DIMB gleichzeitig noch den Stinkefinger zeigen: Sagen wir mal eher unhöflich, auf jeden Fall unprofessionell. Sobald ich die Adresse des Autors habe, fahren wir da mal vorbei


----------



## Stopelhopser (2. April 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Nur mal so grundsätzlich (für den Fall, dass es tatsächlich so ist, wie angenommen): Kann mein örtlicher Verein aus dem WRSV austreten und sich einfach einem anderen Radsportverband anschließen oder ist man da örtlich an den WRSV gebunden? Als Einzelperson ist es ja wohl kein Problem aus dem Verein aus zu treten und sich einfach über die Dimb zu organisieren (für Wettkampfteilnahmen). Aber wie siehts mit Vereinen aus?



Ländergebunden als Ba oder Wü kann man nicht wechseln, das ist Standortabhängig. Aber aus dem BDR kann man raus, auch und wenn man gerade ein richtiger Verein ist. Haben schon zwei mir bekannte Vereine gemacht. Der ganze Laberquark von wegen Versicherungen und so ist hinfällig, wenn man sieht was man "privat" auch für kleines Geld für die Mitglieder oder bei Veranstaltungen von den Gesellschaften geboten kriegt.
Ich will hier keine BDR vs. DIMB Diskussion vom Zaun stoßen. Fakt ist das viele altehrwürdige Clubs nun mal BDR Mitglied sind allein schon von der RR Fraktion her. Aber wenn die Unterstüztung in dieser unserer 2m Geschichte vom Obersten Verband der Oberen so mau ausläuft kann man schon mal "mit den Füßen abstimmen".


----------



## aka (2. April 2015)

Kann man die WRSV Idee zum "Nachhaltigkeitskonzept" irgendwo zum Nachlesen finden?
Ich wuerde es erst mal gerne durchlesen bevor ich mir ein Urteil bilde.


----------



## ciao heiko (2. April 2015)

Das Konzept findet sich bisher nirgends zum Nachlesen. 
Ich frage seit Wochen auf offiziellen und infomellen Wegen danach. Bekomme aber nur vage mündliche Antworten. 
Ich habe einige Trainer und Vereinsvorsitzende gefragt ob ihnen das Konzept bekannt ist. Keiner hatte gewusst das es überhaupt ein Konzept gibt.
Deshalb kann ich aller interessierten BRV oder WRSV Mitglieder nur auffordern bei der Verbandsgeschäftstelle nach dem Konzept nachzufragen.

Eine weitere alte Verlautbarung haben wir hier gefunden:

http://www.arge-radsport.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=456&Itemid=1

(....)
_*Weiter kämpfen für unsere Ziele* 

 Doch für die ARGE ist dieses Ergebnis kein Grund aufzugeben. Im Gegenteil, wie Jochen Lessau, Geschäftsführer des WRSV und Projektleiter in der ARGE nach der Abstimmung betont: „Wir haben uns als organisierter Radsport schon frühzeitig Gedanken über eine konstruktive Projektführung zur nachhaltigen Nutzung der Waldwege für Mountainbiker gemacht*. Diese kann und muss mit dem derzeitigen Gesetzestext im Einklang stehen*.“ Dies darf jedoch nicht im Wiederspruch zur erneuerten Kritik an der derzeitigen Haftungssituation aus Sicht des organisierten Radsports verstanden werden. Jochen Lessau: „Unsere Vereine, Trainer und Athleten benötigen flächendeckende, transparente und legale Angebote und zwar Heute!“ Für die Zukunft hat sich die ARGE einige Ziele gesetzt, die zeigen sollen, dass es den Sportverbänden ernst ist mit ihrem Anliegen, aber auch mit ihrer Kooperationsbereitschaft. 

 Ein wesentliches Ziel der ARGE bleibt dabei die Nutzbarmachung von Waldwegen für Mountainbiker und das, so Lessau, „natürlich auch auf Singletrails!“ 
(....)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (4. April 2015)

*Interview mit "a cross the country"
Ist der Schwarzwald wirklich Mountainbike-Kernland, Herr Goller? *

"Der Schwarzwald ist Mountainbike-Kernland, hier schlägt das Herz dieses Sports.", so wird Erhard Goller, MTB-Fachjournalist und MTB-Bundesliga-Pressesprecher, in einem Artikel vom letzten Jahr zitiert. Vor dem Hintergrund der 2-Meter-Regel überrascht diese Aussage natürlich. Wir haben daher Erhard Goller, einen der renommiertesten MTB- und Cross-Country-Experten in Deutschland, gefragt, wie er zu dieser Einschätzung kommt und wie er die 2-Meter-Regel im Kontext des Radsports sieht.

Erhard Goller: 
„Aus der Sicht des Wettkampf-Sports ist die Situation paradox. Mehr als die Hälfte des Cross-Country-Nationalkaders kommt aus Baden-Württemberg, der Schwarzwald gilt als die Trainings-Destination Nummer eins unter den Leistungssportlern, aber auch auf der Schwäbischen Alb und weiteren Regionen im Land spielt der Sport eine wesentliche Rolle. Nirgendwo in Deutschland ist Mountainbiken mehr verwurzelt und wird zudem so stark vom Land gefördert.

Da stellt sich die Frage, warum gerade dort ein Waldgesetz mit der Zwei-Meter-Regel existiert, welches notwendige Trainingsmöglichkeiten so sehr einschränkt. Das ist ein gravierender Nachteil, nicht zuletzt wenn man das zum Beispiel mit dem Nachbarland Schweiz vergleicht, die international die Nase vorne haben.

Die Profis und jeder Nachwuchs-Coach im Ländle kneifen die Lippen zusammen, wenn man Sie nach den Einschränkungen durch die 2-Meter-Regel fragt. Sie alle müssen derzeit ständig in einer rechtlichen Grauzone „operieren“, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. So ist es auch nicht möglich, eine Kultur des Miteinanders und des gegenseitigen Respekts in Wald und Natur zu entwickeln. Ich bin aber überzeugt davon, dass es möglich wäre. Das zeigen unsere Nachbarländer.

In dieser Hinsicht wären gerade auch Nachwuchs-Biker, ihre Trainer und ihre Vereine die richtige Adresse, um als kompetente Fachleute Vorort wahrgenommen und akzeptiert zu werden. Dieser Widerspruch steht in BaWü weiter auf der politischen Tagesordnung, abgelehnte Petition hin oder her. Die Alternative für das anspruchsvolle Training ins Ausland zu fahren, ist erstens für den Nachwuchs illusorisch und kann zweitens auch nicht im Sinne des Leistungssport-Landes Baden-Württemberg gewollt sein.“

Link zu dem Blog von Erhard Goller: 
http://acrossthecountry.net/


----------



## Hockdrik (9. April 2015)

Einblick in den redaktionellen Teil der Open Trails Arbeit:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/732200720234907:0


----------



## ciao heiko (10. April 2015)

*Heute auf Open Trails:*
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
*
Wanderer vs. Mountainbiker*

Das Wochenblatt Südwest Markt überraschte uns gestern, am 9. April. 2015, mit einem Artikel über die 2-Meter-Regel. Diese soll auch in der Stadt eingeführt werden. Ganze 8 Tage hatte man sich offenbar Zeit genommen um die Fakten der Pressemeldung zu prüfen. Sicher hat man bei den zitierten Personen nochmals nachgefragt, um die Aussagen zu den Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern zu untermauern.

April, April,
ein verspäteter Aprilscherz? Sollte die Zeitung tatsächlich auf die Zeitungsente des  pressedienst-fahrrad vom 1. April hereingefallen sein.

Alles was Südwest Markt getan hat, ist eine möglichst konflikträchte Überschrift zu wählen. Der Rest des Textes, und sei er noch so unsinnig, wurde ungefragt übernommen. Ein erschreckendes Beispiel des Journalismus, das uns tief blicken läst, wie sorgfältig die Medien Informationen hinterfragen.

Kennt noch jemand von Euch Zeitungen die auf den Aprilscherz hereingefallen sind? Bitte hier, mit Erscheinungsdatum, posten.

Hier noch einmal zu Vergleich die orginal Pressemeldung vom 1. April 2015.
http://www.pd-f.de/2015/04/01/8833_baden-wuerttemberg-zwei-meter-regel-nun-auch-in-der-stadt/


----------



## franzam (10. April 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Redakteur das bewusst gemacht hat. Vll. ist er ja auch Biker und wollte seinen Lesern etwas unterjubeln..


----------



## brainsail (10. April 2015)

Der Vorschlag im Bürgerhaushalt Stuttgart "Die 2-Meter-Regel im Wald stärker kontrollieren"
https://www.buergerhaushalt-stuttgart.de/vorschlag/10151
hat jetzt als Ergebnis:
314 Gegenstimmen, 197 Dafürstimmen, 86 Kommentare


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2015)

Jetzt auch auf Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/733175750137404


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2015)

*Kanton Obwalden legalisiert alle seine Singletrails/Freigabe aller Wanderwege für Biker:*
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/734254826696163 <-bitte gerne teilen, liken, kommentieren
http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9747-obwalden-legalisiert-alle-seine-singletrails.html <- direkter Link zum Artikel der Ride


----------



## trail_desire (14. April 2015)

http://www.aok.de/baden-wuerttemberg/die-aok/mountainbike-wochenden-128603.php

Gute Seite.....besonders gut zu sehen, daß die interessanten Trails im Ausland sind.....vielleicht auch ein guter Ansatz für die DIMB.


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. April 2015)

Nicht nur. Die AOK verleitet Ihre Mitglieder zu illegalen Aktionen.



> Schonach im Schwarzwald bietet eine perfekte Location für ein tolles Bike-Wochenende inmitten des Schwarzwaldes. Unsere Unterkunft liegt am Westweg Pforzheim-Basel in idyllischer Lage oberhalb des Wander- und Wintersportdorfes Schonach, inmitten der Natur und abseits aller Hektik. Herrliche Blicke, herzhafte Schwarzwälder Küche und jede Menge *spaßiger Singletrails* erwarten euch.





> Egal ob anspruchsvolle Trails oder kulissenhafte Pfade mit Ausblick auf Burgen und Täler, die schwäbische Alb lässt jedes Bikerherz höher schlagen. Am nördlichen Albtrauf, der sogenannten Albkante, bieten wir ein Wochenende, welches Fahrtechnik aber auch Fahrerlebnis verbindet. Unsere lizenzierten Guides und Trainer werden Ihren Fähigkeiten entsprechend schulen und guiden.



Werde ich mal beim nächsten AOK Infostand in der Fußgängerzone ansprechen müssen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. April 2015)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> ...
> Werde ich mal beim nächsten AOK Infostand in der Fußgängerzone ansprechen müssen...



Macht bestimmt Sinn. Da sind die armen Promi-Kräfte genau der richtige Ansprechpartner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (14. April 2015)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Nicht nur. Die AOK verleitet Ihre Mitglieder zu illegalen Aktionen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht nur die AOK, scheinbar fuehrt auch die DIMB illegale Aktionen durch 
Frag doch dort auch gleich nach.
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/aktiv2015/aktivtour_owb.pdf


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

aka schrieb:


> Nicht nur die AOK, scheinbar fuehrt auch die DIMB illegale Aktionen durch
> Frag doch dort auch gleich nach.
> http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/aktiv2015/aktivtour_owb.pdf


Auf Blatt 2 weisen sie darauf hin....ist auch garnicht so einfach, immer die Wegbreite zu messen


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. April 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Macht bestimmt Sinn. Da sind die armen Promi-Kräfte genau der richtige Ansprechpartner.



Selber schuld - hätten sie was "gescheites" gelernt.


----------



## trail_desire (14. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-oberried.de/

Und so sehen dann die Tourenvorschläge aus, die uns die 10%Regel bringen soll.....von ganzen 4 genehmigten Wegen teilt man sich bei 2  die Strecke  nicht mit Wanderern, sondern mit Autos....na das nenn ich mal eine tolle MTB-Strcke..... liebe Verantwortliche....setzen Sechs.

_.....Bitte stellen Sie sich darauf ein, dass große Teile der Route bei der gesamten Auffahrt zur Rappenecker Hütte und bei der Abfahrt durch den Glaserdobel wie auch in Vörlinsbach von PKW genutzt werden....._


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-oberried.de/
> 
> Und so sehen dann die Tourenvorschläge aus, die uns die 10%Regel bringen soll.....von ganzen 4 genehmigten Wegen teilt man sich bei 2  die Strecke  nicht mit Wanderern, sondern mit Autos....na das nenn ich mal eine tolle MTB-Strcke..... liebe Verantwortliche....setzen Sechs.
> 
> _.....Bitte stellen Sie sich darauf ein, dass große Teile der Route bei der gesamten Auffahrt zur Rappenecker Hütte und bei der Abfahrt durch den Glaserdobel wie auch in Vörlinsbach von PKW genutzt werden....._




"
Route Rappeneck

Gesamtlänge: 18,45 km
Höhenmeter: 745 m
Asphalt: 41,19%
Forststrasse/ Schotter: 50,95%
Waldweg/ Wiesenweg/ Geröll: 7,86%
Fahrzeit: ca.1,5h-2,0h "
=> ach komm, dafür kannst fast 1.5km Wald-Wiesen-Geröllweg fahren....ob diese unter 2m Breite sind...????


----------



## mw.dd (14. April 2015)

Und so geht es anderswo:
http://www.imba-europe.org/news/new-trail-development-kielder-water-forest-park


----------



## Hockdrik (14. April 2015)

Zeichen und Wunder im Schwarzwald - zu bestaunen am 19. April in Lahr 



> Zeichen und Wunder
> 
> Der Schwarzwaldverein Lahr veranstaltet am kommenden Sonntag, 19. April seinen ersten Mountainbike-Tag auf der Lahrer Hütte. Ab 11.00 Uhr werden Getränken und Grillspeisen angeboten, es gibt einen DJ und am Nachmittag wird das schmutzigste Bike prämiert. Zusätzlich werden zwei geführten Touren angeboten - alle Mountainbiker sind willkommen!
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/734878853300427


----------



## HelmutK (14. April 2015)

Das ist doch mal ein klares Fazit:

_Irgendwann in der Zukunft würden vielleicht Schilder an Wegen zu sehen sein, auf denen es heißt: "Liebe Wanderer, bitte habt Verständnis, dass hier auch Mountainbiker fahren." _http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/nutzen-zu-viele-mountainbiker-wanderwege-als-trail-zubringer

Hoffen wir, dass diesem Fazit auch irgendwann die logische Konsequenz folgt und die unsinnige 2-Meter-Regel durch ein vernünftiges Betretungsrecht, wie es heute schon in Hessen existiert, abgelöst wird.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. April 2015)

Früher waren Wanderer auch nur Mountainbiker

Auf MTB-News behandelt der Kolumnist "Muschi am Mittwoch" die Entstehung der Wanderbewegung.

Wo wären wir in der Entwicklung heute, wenn zuerst die Biker im Wald gewesen wären? Wie wurde die aufkommende Wanderlust und der Wegebau früher gesehen? Verraten Wandervereine nicht ihr Ideal der freien Naturnutzung, indem sie an überholten Traditionen festhalten? Und welche neuen Konzepte gibt es?

Unterhaltsame und nachdenkliche Einsichten von Muschi.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/15/muschi-am-mittwoch-wanderer-mountainbiker/

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (15. April 2015)

Wie wahr! Deutschland sehr weit hinten in der Lobbyistenrangliste:
http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Deutschland-schneidet-schlecht-ab-article14908066.html


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2015)

"Der Schwarzwald ist für alle da", sagt zumindest Sandra Hummel vom Schwarzwaldverein, Ortsgruppe Lahr 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/735590059895973



> In klaren und sympathischen Worten berichtet Sandra im Interview mit der Badischen Zeitung davon, dass sie aufgrund der schöne Wege Mitglied im Schwarzwaldverein geworden ist und keinen Widerspruch darin sieht, dass sich ein Wanderverein auch um Radfahrer kümmert. Schließlich gäbe es ja – gerade im Schwarzwaldverein – auch viele Wanderer, die gleichzeitig Mountainbike fahren. Konflikte seien ihr auch nach 25 Jahren Biken nahezu unbekannt. Ihr Ziel sei es, etwas frischen Wind in den Wanderverein zu bringen.



Dazu wird u.a. am kommenden Sonntag ein Biketag angeboten. Vom Schwarzwaldverein!  

Mehr Infos zum Event gibt es auf der Seite der Ortsgruppe Lahr:
http://bit.ly/1zdlfh9
https://www.facebook.com/lahrer.hutte


----------



## trail_desire (16. April 2015)

Das lief grade im ARD.....hat zwar nix mit der 2Meter Regel zu tun, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich das  schlecht wegen Nachahmung finden sollte, oder gut wegen Abschreckung was dabei passieren kann....was meint ihr?

*http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Ferns...ste/Video?documentId=27730990&bcastId=1933898*

*Zorn - Vom Lieben und Sterben (Video tgl. ab 20 Uhr)*
16.04.2015 | 88:51 Min. | Verfügbar bis 23.04.2015 | Quelle: Das Erste

Ein junger Mountainbiker rast in ein gespanntes Drahtseil und stirbt. Die Ermittlungen führen Hauptkommissar Claudius Zorn und seinen Kollegen Schröder zu einer Clique Jugendlicher. Der Fall scheint bald geklärt, doch dann ist ein weiterer Junge aus der Clique tot. Claudius Zorn ist genervt - ein Mord pro Woche hätte auch genügt! Aber genau wie Schröder ist ihm sofort klar, dass hier jemand gezielt und durchdacht vorgeht, seine Opfer ganz genau auswählt.


----------



## Yeti666 (16. April 2015)

Ist bei uns im Nagoldtal schon längst geschehen (gespannte Drähte meine ich damit) es gab aber keine Personenschäden!


----------



## waldwegflitzer (16. April 2015)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ist bei uns im Nagoldtal schon längst geschehen (gespannte Drähte meine ich damit) es gab aber keine Personenschäden!


 
Wo denn, wenn ich fragen darf. War gestern auf dem Schweinsbachtrail von Oberreichenbach bis Hirsau unterwegs und habe mich "nur" über von Harvestern "veredelten" Tragepassagen geärgert ;-)


----------



## Yeti666 (16. April 2015)

Ist schon letztes Jahr passiert von Unterlengenhardt Richtung Bad Liebenzell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. April 2015)

Schönes Zitat in einem Bike der Woche Artikel vom Dezember auf mtb-news.de:


> Biken als Lifestyle sollte mit Verantwortung betrieben werden. Aktuelle Entwicklungen in meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung zeigen, *dass auch den Bikern ihre Verantwortung gegenüber Natur und anderen Waldnutzern klar sein muss. Hier ist weitere Aufklärung notwendig.* Mountainbiken ist in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen, doch die Entwicklungen in Hessen und Baden-Württemberg zeigen, dass das der Gesellschaft und der Politik noch nicht ganz klar ist. *Hier sind wir als Biker, und vielleicht auch Mitglied der DIMB, gefordert,* auch klar zu zeigen, dass wir unser Leben auf diesen Sport ausgerichtet haben.


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12...nduro-enduro-hardtail-aus-stahl-mit-getriebe/


----------



## Hockdrik (17. April 2015)

Heute bei Open Trails: 
Frühlingserwachen in Freiburg. In der Natur und auf dem Trail.


> "Mountainbiker benutzen Wanderwege, um auf ihre Trails zu kommen", so titelte die Badische Zeitung gestern (s. Link unten).
> 
> Hintergrund: In Freiburg wird mit dem Kybfelsen Trail nach der Borderline ein zweiter, spezieller Mountainbike-Trail für die eher Abfahrts-orientierten Biker gebaut. Damit einher gehen Befürchtungen, dass nun vermehrt Wanderwege zur Anfahrt genutzt werden.
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/736179823170330/?type=1&permPage=1

Bitte liken und teilen, damit die herzerwärmende Wirkung dieses Artikels auch weitere Biker und Nicht-Biker erreicht.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (18. April 2015)

Der "herzerwärmende" vielversprochene Bürgerdialog hier kurz und knapp erklärt...

http://webapp.zdf.de/beitrag?aID=2385880&title=heute-show-vom-17.04.2015?ipad=true

Also alle bitte ein bisschen Entspannung....


----------



## Hockdrik (20. April 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails:
*Rücksichtnahme ist nicht das Problem - aber was dann?*


> Redakteur Adrian Hofmann hat für die Badische Zeitung nicht nur den sehr ausgewogenen Artikel "Mountainbiker benutzen Wanderwege, um auf ihre Trails zu kommen" geschrieben (s. Open Trails Beitrag: http://on.fb.me/1FSkOLx), sondern attestiert den Bikern in seinem Kommentar zu dem Artikel auch Freundlichkeit und Rücksichtnahme:
> "Sie waren alle sehr freundlich. Sie bremsten alle früh ab. Sehr angenehm, ganz im Ernst. Als Wanderer kann man auf solche Leute nicht sauer sein."
> 
> Aber Rücksichtnahme sei auch gar nicht das Problem, schreibt er weiter, sondern dass die Wanderer allein schon aufgrund der mittlerweile hohen Zahl an Bikern allmählich von den Wegen verdrängt würden. Und zwar nicht weil die Biker rücksichtslos seien, sondern weil die Wanderer freiwillig auf andere Strecken ausweichen würden.
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...349028.46105.193326687455649/736726663115646/


----------



## gasgas03 (20. April 2015)

> Es ist nur so, dass der gemeine Wanderer ganz langsam verdrängt wird. Nicht von irgendwelchen Wegen, sondern von den schönsten. Der Wanderer wechselt notgedrungen die Strecke. Sogar aus Rücksichtnahme – allerdings auf sich selbst. Es ist anstrengend, ständig aufpassen zu müssen, im Hang zu stehen und die nächste Mountainbiker-Gruppe durchzulassen.


Und wie ist es dann mit Wanderern die einem entgegenkommen?  Sind die auch so störend das auf andere Wege ausgewichen werden muss?


----------



## prince67 (20. April 2015)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Und wie ist es dann mit Wanderern die einem entgegenkommen?  Sind die auch so störend das auf andere Wege ausgewichen werden muss?


Es stören immer die anderen. Man ist doch am liebsten alleine unterwegs.


----------



## Stopelhopser (20. April 2015)

prince67 schrieb:


> Man ist doch am liebsten alleine unterwegs.



Aber in Gesellschaft Gleichgesinnter!


----------



## ciao heiko (21. April 2015)

*Status Runder Tisch in Baden-Württemberg*

Vor kurzem hat in Stuttgart zum zweiten Mal der Runde Tisch unter dem Motto "Erholung im Wald" stattgefunden. Dieser Runde Tisch wurde im Nachgang zur Ablehnung der 2-Meter-Petition vom Ministerium für ländlichen Raum einberufen. Eingeladen waren Vertreter der Verbände aus Sport, Naturschutz, Jagd, Tourismus, Forst und der Waldbesitzer.

Das Gesprächsklima ist von gegenseitigem Respekt geprägt und die Gespräche finden auf Augenhöhe statt. Es geht in der aktuellen Phase zunächst darum, darzustellen wie wir uns den Umgang untereinander wünschen. Daher wird es sicherlich noch einige Gesprächsrunden dauern, bis wir über konkrete Ergebnisse berichten können, aber aus unserer Sicht ist diese erste Annäherung auf dem Weg dahin sehr wichtig. Die am Tisch vertretenen Radverbände ADFC, BRV, WRSV und DIMB sind sich darin einig, dass wir diesen Weg weiter konsequent zusammen gehen wollen, um am Ende eine Verbesserung der Situation für alle Waldnutzer zu erreichen.

Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass wir derzeit keine weiteren Details aus dieser Gesprächsrunde berichten können. Dafür ist es zu früh. Es war uns aber wichtig, Euch kurz darüber zu informieren, dass der Runde Tisch nach wie vor stattfindet und dass das Thema in konstruktiver Atmosphäre weiter behandelt wird. Der nächste Termin findet in etwa drei Monaten statt.


----------



## robzo (21. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

dem Reutlinger General-Anzeiger habe ich heute entnommen, dass am 23.04.2015 um 19.30 Uhr in der Pfullinger Stadtbücherei eine öffentliche Diskussionsveranstaltung zum Thema Wanderer - Mountainbiker stattfindet. Das Ganze wird vom Regionalsender RTF1 im Rahmen der Reihe "Pfulben-Talk" veranstaltet und dann am 02. und 03. Mai gesendet.
Mit von der Partie sind Vertreter des Schwäbischen Albvereins, Mountainbiker und der Leiter der Touristeninformation aus Münsingen.

http://www.rtf1.de/programm.php?id=talk_pfulben

Falls also jemand Zeit hat hinzugeghen und die Mountainbiker zu unterstützen...

Gruß

robzo


----------



## trail_desire (21. April 2015)

Worauf das ganze rausläuft, lässt sich schon erahnen.......

....._Schüler und Mountainbiker, Projekt Bikepark in Pfullingen_......

Ich befürchte, am Ende wird von allen gefordert einen Bikepark einzurichten um Mountenbiker zu kanalisieren, wegzubekommen von den schönen Wegen, die der Albverein für sich haben will. 
Ich würde ja einsperren dazu sagen....

Hoffentlich findet jemand aus der Region Zeit, der nicht nur Schüler und Bikepark vertritt, sondern auch Tourenfahrer.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (21. April 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, am Ende wird von allen gefordert einen Bikepark einzurichten um Mountenbiker zu kanalisieren,


Da ist doch bestimmt eine Tartanbahn für Wanderer günstiger.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. April 2015)

MP Kretschmann soeben beim Grußwort auf der Landesversammlung des ADFC:
... sie wissen, wir haben da Konflikte mit den Moutainbikern. Wir sind aber doch Brüder und Schwestern im Geiste, denn beide bewegen sich mit Muskelkraft durch die Natur.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (25. April 2015)

Meint er das ironisch?
Oder findet da vielleicht doch eine Annäherung statt?

Wir werden sehen.....


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. April 2015)

War schon ernst gemeint, er hat auch weiter nichts dazu gesagt, ala man müsse doch einsehen und Rücksicht usw., nichts dergleichen, nur die versöhnlichen Worte oben.


----------



## HelmutK (25. April 2015)

MP Kretschmann könnte den Konflikt ganz leicht dadurch beenden, dass seine Regierung eine Gesetzesinitiative zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in den Landtag einbringt und anfängt, statt für die Aufrechterhaltung eines unsinnigen Verbots endlich für ein Miteinander auf allen Wegen sowie gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme zu werben. Das wäre dann gleich auch ein eindrucksvolles Zeichen dafür, dass man auch anders als mit Verboten regieren kann.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> War schon ernst gemeint, er hat auch weiter nichts dazu gesagt, ala man müsse doch einsehen und Rücksicht usw., nichts dergleichen, *nur die versöhnlichen Worte oben*.





Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> MP Kretschmann soeben beim Grußwort auf der Landesversammlung des ADFC:
> ... *sie wissen, wir haben da Konflikte mit den Moutainbikern.* Wir sind aber doch Brüder und Schwestern im Geiste, denn beide bewegen sich mit Muskelkraft durch die Natur.



Ohne dabei gewesen zu sein: ganz so versöhnlich klingt es jetzt eigentlich nicht. 

Er redet nicht von Meinungsverschiedenheiten zw. Regierung und Radverbänden, sondern von Konflikten. Da geht es nicht um eine Diskussion oder Lösungsfindung, sondern um ein Problem. Er bleibt also dabei: Mountainbiker sind das Problem. Der schwarze Peter ist klar vergeben.

"Sie wissen" ist eine beliebte Redewendung, um etwas als allgemein bekannt und akzeptiert darzustellen. Für die Zuhörer, die nicht im Bilde sind, ist das aus dem Munde des MP damit Fakt. 

Und es ist auch nicht nur Fakt, dass es Konflikte gibt, sondern dass "wir Konflikte mit Bikern haben". Er vereinnahmt damit die Zuhörerschaft: "Wir, die Gesellschaft", bzw. "Wir, die Mehrheit haben Konflikte mit den Mountainbikern."

Oder war das ein pluralis majestatis? Würde auch passen.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. April 2015)

Mit wir waren die Wanderverbaende gemeint, ergab sich aus dem Kontext. Die eigentliche Message ist, dass er keinen Seitenhieb platziert hat.Übersetzt heisst das, dass er einer Lösung nicht mehr im Weg stehen wird.


----------



## Stopelhopser (25. April 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> .Übersetzt heisst das, dass er einer Lösung nicht mehr im *Weg* stehen wird.



Der dann auch gerne weniger als zwei Meter breit sein darf.


----------



## damage0099 (25. April 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Mit wir waren die Wanderverbaende gemeint, ergab sich aus dem Kontext. Die eigentliche Message ist, dass er keinen Seitenhieb platziert hat.Übersetzt heisst das, dass er einer Lösung nicht mehr im Weg stehen wird.


Daß ich nicht lache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. April 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> MP Kretschmann könnte den Konflikt ganz leicht dadurch beenden, dass seine Regierung eine Gesetzesinitiative zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in den Landtag einbringt und anfängt, statt für die Aufrechterhaltung eines unsinnigen Verbots endlich für ein Miteinander auf allen Wegen sowie gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme zu werben. Das wäre dann gleich auch ein eindrucksvolles Zeichen dafür, dass man auch anders als mit Verboten regieren kann.


Das ist die Theorie, rein praktisch wird er drauf warten was das MLR aus dem in der Petitionsablehnung genannten Prüfzeitraum von einem Jahr macht.


----------



## TTT (25. April 2015)

Ich ergänze da mal: 





Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> ... sie wissen, wir haben da Konflikte *NUR* mit den Moutainbikern. Wir sind aber doch mit den *NORMALEN RADFAHRERN* Brüder und Schwestern im Geiste, denn beide bewegen sich mit Muskelkraft durch die Natur.


Für mich hört sich das ganze nach Anbiederung bei einem großen potentiellen Wählerstamm an, ohne von den Vorurteilen abzurücken oder einen Kompromiss anzudeuten. Und wie Hockdrik schon sagte, wäre ansonsten eine Manipulationstechnik, wie von ihm hier benutzt, völlig fehl am Platze!


----------



## TTT (25. April 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Das ist die Theorie, rein praktisch wird er drauf warten was das MLR aus dem in der Petitionsablehnung genannten Prüfzeitraum von einem Jahr macht.


Genau, er befindet sich im Wahlkampfmodus, bleibt unbestimmt, legt sich nicht fest und verschanzt sich hinter Terminen, die nach der Wahl liegen...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. April 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich ergänze da mal:
> Für mich hört sich das ganze nach Anbiederung bei einem großen potentiellen Wählerstamm an, ohne von den Vorurteilen abzurücken oder einen Kompromiss anzudeuten. Und wie Hockdrik schon sagte, wäre ansonsten eine Manipulationstechnik, wie von ihm hier benutzt, völlig fehl am Platze!


War ja keine Manipulation, denn das der SAV bisher ein Problem mit uns hat kann ja nicht gerade als Manipulation gewertet werden. Ergibt sich aus dem Kontext, konnte hockdrick nicht riechen. Ist aber bereits weiter oben geklärt.


----------



## trail_desire (25. April 2015)

Weiß schon jemand wie der Biketag beim Lahrer Schwarzwaldverein abgelaufen ist?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. April 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Genau, er befindet sich im Wahlkampfmodus, bleibt unbestimmt, legt sich nicht fest und verschanzt sich hinter Terminen, die nach der Wahl liegen...


Das der ganz normale Dienstweg: Das zuständige Ministerium klärt die Angelegenheit - eingehalten wird ist wohl zu naheliegend? Da ist jede Verschwörungstheorie natürlich spannender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (25. April 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> war ja keine Manipulation, denn das der SAV bisher ein Problem mit uns hat kann ja nicht gerade als manipulation gwertet werden. ergibt sich aus dem kontext, konnte hockdrick nicht riechen, ist aber schon weiter oben geklärt


Zwischen Problem und Konflikt besteht ein himmelweiter Unterschied!


----------



## TTT (25. April 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Das der ganz normale Dienstweg: Das zuständige Ministerium klärt die Angelegenheit - eingehalten wird ist wohl zu naheliegend? Da ist jede Verschwörungstheorie natürlich spannender


Na ja, Lügen, Stimmungsmache, Ignoranz gegenüber sämtlichen Argumenten etc. sind keine Theorie und hinreichend bekannt. Da finde ich es doch eher ziemliche theoretisch aus einer so kleinen Bemerkung, die vom Verfahren her vor der Wahl überhaupt keine Konsequenzen nach sich zieht, hier eine Kehrtwende zu sehen. Nach der Vorgeschichte erwarte ich da ein anderes Zeichen, um dem Mann irgendwas zu glauben!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Da finde ich es doch eher ziemliche theoretisch aus einer so kleinen Bemerkung, die vom Verfahren her vor der Wahl überhaupt keine Konsequenzen nach sich zieht, hier eine Kehrtwende zu sehen.



Darf ich kurz in Erinnerung rufen, dass @Begleitfahrzeug nicht gerade für unbedachte Bemerkungen bekannt ist? 
Wenn er dann noch ergänzt, dass es im Kontext und vor Ort so rüberkam, wie er das hier dargestellt hat, dann reicht mir das.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand wie der Biketag beim Lahrer Schwarzwaldverein abgelaufen ist?





> Ganze Familien auf Rädern
> 
> Am vergangenen Sonntag ging es beim Lahrer Schwarzwaldverein auf zwei Rädern durch den Wald. Eigentlich steht beim SWV das Wandern im Vordergrund, dennoch war der erste Biketag für Mountainbiker ein voller Erfolg.
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/739770036144642
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/ganze-familien-auf-raedern--103665195.html



> Toll war es!


 schreibt der SWV Lahr
https://www.facebook.com/lahrer.hutte/posts/738558376241825?pnref=story


----------



## ciao heiko (27. April 2015)

Heute auf open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

*"Radler runter vom Wanderweg!"*

Das forderte die Ortsgruppe Pfullingen des Schwäbischen Albvereins (SAV) bei dem von uns angekündigten Diskussionsabend in der Pfullinger Stadtbücherei.

Frau Sauter vom SAV lehnt jedenfalls eine Zusammenarbeit mit den Bikern ab: "Der Versuch, mit dem Albverein bei der Wegeunterhaltung zu kooperieren, sei abgelehnt worden." Doris Sautter sagte auch, warum: "Wir sollten für die Wanderwege Absolution erteilen."

Die Mountainbiker versuchten die Realitäten darzustellen: 95 Prozent aller Begegnungen zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern seien konfliktfrei, versuchten die Radsportler einzulenken, "Egal wo sich Menschen begegnen, sie müssen sich arrangieren. Die Wanderer werden sich dran gewöhnen müssen, dass mehr Mountainbiker kommen. Das wird man nicht verhindern können."

Eine Vorstellung, die für Doris Sautter völlig inakzeptabel ist. Ihre Hauptargumente: die arbeitsintensive ehrenamtliche Wegebauarbeit, die Sicherheit im Begegnungsverkehr und ein gestörtes Naturerlebnis beim Wandern: "Die Radfahrer sollten sich ihre Wege selber kreieren. Die haben auf den Wanderwegen nichts verloren."

Wir fragen uns: Woher nimmt der SAV das Selbstverständnis darüber zu bestimmen, wer die Natur nutzen darf? Es sind öffentliche Wege über die hier gesprochen wird. Diese sind zumeist in der Trägerschaft der Gemeinden und werden vom SAV zu einem Teil als "Dienstleistung" unterhalten. Dabei beschränkt sich die "Dienstleistung" des SAV zunehmen auf die Beschilderung. Die eigentliche Wegpflege wird mehr und mehr aus Altersgründen aufgegeben.

Erinnert Ihr euch noch an folgenden Zeilen: "Mein Wald, mein Berg, mein Weg, alles ist mein, meinnnnnnn Schaaaaaatz",  des "Gollum in Wanderschuhen" vom Kolumnist "Muschi am Mittwoch"? Er scheint auf der Alb noch sein Unwesen zu treiben.

Der Beitrag in der Südwestpresse sollte kräftig kommentiert werden:
http://www.swp.de/reutlingen/lokales/reutlingen/Radler-runter-vom-Wanderweg;art5674,3184039

In diesem Zusammenhang ist auch der Beitrag "Früher waren auch Wanderer nur Mountainbiker" zum Selbstbild mancher Wandervereine noch mal lesenswert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/15/muschi-am-mittwoch-wanderer-mountainbiker/


----------



## MO_Thor (27. April 2015)

Welch grausig-engstirnige Sichtweise...
Solche Menschen, die freundliche Angebote als "völlig inakzeptabel" hinstellen, sind es, die mich zum Hulk machen. Man - nein, WIR! - wollen doch helfen! WIR strecken die Hand aus, bieten Hilfe in allen Belangen an, machen Abstriche bei unseren eigenen Interessen und der Dank!?


----------



## Carsten (27. April 2015)

Wir sollten den konstruktiven Dialog mit dem Tourismus suchen und das Gollum isolieren...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (27. April 2015)

Wir sollten auch mit den vernünftigen Leuten in den Wanderverbänden reden, die anderen isolieren sich dann von selbst.


----------



## Isolator76 (27. April 2015)

Ich lese bei diesen Kommentaren immer wieder, dass die Wandervereine ein Altersproblem hätten.
Gibt es denn da irgendwo konkrete Zahlen? Oder beruhen diese Aussagen auf subjektiven Wahrnehmungen?

Ebenso liest man von Funktionären der Wandervereine auch immer wieder (wie jetzt aktuell bei dieser Frau Sautter) das Argument mit der Wegepflege. Hier kommt nun meine subjektive Wahrnehmung ins Spiel. Ich habe noch nie irgendwelche Wanderer gesehen, die dies tatsächlich tun. Selbst die oft genannte Beschilderung der Wanderwege, die die Wandervereine (angeblich noch als so ziemlich einzige Arbeit) durchführen würden, habe ich noch nie mitbekommen. Andererseits kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass diese Schilderpflege wirklich viel Zeit und Aufwand in Anspruch nehmen würde, was wiederum erklären würde, wieso man da nie jemanden sieht.
Also... was machen die Wandervereine tatsächlich (noch)? Gibt es auch da evtl. Fakten, Termine á la Wald-Putzete usw.? Denn ich denk spätestens da werden die sich extremst damit brüsten, wenn mal wieder etwas "gearbeitet" wurde und werden es sich nicht nehmen lassen, das auch irgendwie publik zu machen.


----------



## damage0099 (27. April 2015)

Bez. Schilder habe ich vor 2-3 Jahren jemanden getroffen.
Er fährt 1x im Jahr mit seinem MTB eine Runde (viele Teilstücke), kontrolliert, was an Schildern fehlt, schneidet sie frei und befestigt neue oder fehlende.
Dieser Herr ist aber beim Landratsamt angestellt und fällt in sein Aufgabengebiet.
Er ist aber nicht für alle Schilder etc. zuständig.
Habe mich damals gut mit ihm unterhalten.

Wegepflege wurde bei mir in der Nähe schon betrieben.
Nötig war das nicht. Besser wurde es auch nicht.
Gebrüstet haben sie sich natürlich 

Ein schöner Trail ist seitdem knapp 2m Breit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (27. April 2015)

Isolator76 schrieb:


> Ich lese bei diesen Kommentaren immer wieder, dass die Wandervereine ein Altersproblem hätten.
> Gibt es denn da irgendwo konkrete Zahlen? Oder beruhen diese Aussagen auf subjektiven Wahrnehmungen?
> 
> Ebenso liest man von Funktionären der Wandervereine auch immer wieder (wie jetzt aktuell bei dieser Frau Sautter) das Argument mit der Wegepflege. Hier kommt nun meine subjektive Wahrnehmung ins Spiel. Ich habe noch nie irgendwelche Wanderer gesehen, die dies tatsächlich tun. Selbst die oft genannte Beschilderung der Wanderwege, die die Wandervereine (angeblich noch als so ziemlich einzige Arbeit) durchführen würden, habe ich noch nie mitbekommen. Andererseits kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass diese Schilderpflege wirklich viel Zeit und Aufwand in Anspruch nehmen würde, was wiederum erklären würde, wieso man da nie jemanden sieht.
> Also... was machen die Wandervereine tatsächlich (noch)? Gibt es auch da evtl. Fakten, Termine á la Wald-Putzete usw.? Denn ich denk spätestens da werden die sich extremst damit brüsten, wenn mal wieder etwas "gearbeitet" wurde und werden es sich nicht nehmen lassen, das auch irgendwie publik zu machen.



Altersdurchschnitt bei dieser Gruppe 69,4Jahre. Wie die Damen und Herren wohl auf einen Truppbeitrittswilliger  junger Mountainbiker reagieren würde:
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...tere-vier-Jahre-bestaetigt-_arid,5410023.html


----------



## trail_desire (27. April 2015)

Vergrämen.....aha, dieses interne Strategiepapier würde mich ja brennend interessieren.....
.....steht da vielleicht die Aufforderung zum Stöckchenlegen, Nagelbretter und Drähtespannen......oder nur die Idee Knöllchen zu verteilen

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/unter-uns-nicht-downhill--103553058.html


----------



## Carsten (27. April 2015)

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...2kZZeQtsk8NoCetpg&sig2=GYzlgpc0lZp00GOGKQWu8w
Interessant auf Seite 7


----------



## trail_desire (27. April 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...2kZZeQtsk8NoCetpg&sig2=GYzlgpc0lZp00GOGKQWu8w
> Interessant auf Seite 7



_.....Noch drastischer beim _
_Mountainbiking – ohnedies ein paranoider Unsinn, weil man hier genau dort Fahrrad fährt, _
_wo es jeder Vernunft widerspricht. Es ist das sportliche "Trotzdem". In bewusster Opposition _
_zur Natur sucht man Extremrouten über Stock und Stein, die eigentlich nicht befahrbar sind......_

*....ist Wandern nicht auch ein paranoider Unsinn , weil man hier genau dort wandert, 
wo es jeder Vernunft widerspricht. Es ist das sportliche "Trotzdem". In bewusster Opposition zur Natur sucht man Extremrouten über Stock und Stein, die eigentlich nicht begehbar sind......*

Hier sieht man mal wieder, daß die Damen und Herren noch nichts verstanden haben....wir sollten sie ernsthaft fragen, warum sie nicht nur noch auf den breiten Forststraßen wandern wollen. Ist für sie doch auch bequemer und ungefährlicher......


----------



## Mountain77 (27. April 2015)

Wieder einer, (wo) bei dem man es eigentlich nicht erwartet. Scheuklappenblick bei der Bildungselite...


----------



## prince67 (27. April 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...2kZZeQtsk8NoCetpg&sig2=GYzlgpc0lZp00GOGKQWu8w
> Interessant auf Seite 7


Wandern ist das einzig heilsbringende Sport in der Natur.
Alles andere ist Teufelswerk.
Wie borniert muss man sein um so zu denken?
Und wie eingebildet um sowas auch noch laut auszusprechen?


----------



## Traufradler (27. April 2015)

hier noch was interessantes zu dem Artikel "Radler runter vom Wanderweg" in der SWP vom 25.4.:
gleich daneben steht in der Druckausgabe ein Kommentar dazu! Ist in der ganzen Diskussion noch nicht bedacht worden.


----------



## Traufradler (27. April 2015)

dass es im SAV auch anders gehen kann, zeigt der SAV Grafenberg. Mindestens die Hälfte der Termine haben was mit Radfahren zu tun, auf Strasse und MTB!
Eine der wenigen SAV Ortsgruppen mit Mitgliederzuwachs!
http://www.sav-grafenberg.de


----------



## Beorn (27. April 2015)

Mist, muss wieder zur Schwiegermutter zum Zeitung lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (28. April 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> MP Kretschmann soeben beim Grußwort auf der Landesversammlung des ADFC:
> ... sie wissen, wir haben da Konflikte mit den Moutainbikern. Wir sind aber doch Brüder und Schwestern im Geiste, denn beide bewegen sich mit Muskelkraft durch die Natur.



Die Konflikte bestehen ja fast ausschließlich (bis auf eventuell ganz wenige Ausnahmen) in seinem Kopf, daher sehe ich in der Äußerung nur eine weitere Anstachelung.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (28. April 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Die Konflikte bestehen ja fast ausschließlich (bis auf eventuell ganz wenige Ausnahmen) in seinem Kopf, daher sehe ich in der Äußerung nur eine weitere Anstachelung.
> 
> _Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


Der Konflikt besteht zwischen den Verbänden, so war seine Äusserung aus dem Kontext heraus zu verstehen. Danach führt er ja genau an, dass es einen wirklichen Konflikt zwischen Wandern und Bikern  nicht gibt. Ist halt die Frage was man hören will.


----------



## duc-748S (28. April 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Der Konflikt besteht zwischen den Verbänden, so war seine Äusserung aus dem Kontext heraus zu verstehen. Danach führt er ja genau an, dass es einen wirklichen Konflikt zwischen Wandern und Bikern  nicht gibt. Ist halt die Frage was man hören will.



Der Kontext war ja nicht bekannt.
Dennoch gilt hier nicht was man hören möchte, sondern was zu dieser Person mit seiner vorangegangenen und sich immer und immer wieder wiederholten Hetze passt.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Der Kontext war ja nicht bekannt.
> Dennoch gilt hier nicht was man hören möchte, sondern was zu dieser Person mit seiner vorangegangenen und sich immer und immer wieder wiederholten Hetze passt.



@Begleitfahrzeug war vor Ort und hat jetzt mehrmals auf den Kontext hingewiesen

Ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass sich Kretschmann über Nacht zum Bike-Freund gewandelt hat und sich für die umgehende Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel einsetzen wird, aber es schadet doch auch nichts, hier einen zaghaften Wandel in die richtige Richtung zu erkennen, oder?

Das darf natürlich nicht dazu führen, dass wir uns jetzt zurücklehnen und wir müssen auch realistisch-skeptisch bleiben, aber wir dürfen es durchaus als Motivation nutzen, dass unsere Arbeit erste Früchte trägt. Beim MP, vor allem aber auch anderswo.


----------



## MO_Thor (28. April 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...2kZZeQtsk8NoCetpg&sig2=GYzlgpc0lZp00GOGKQWu8w
> Interessant auf Seite 7


Ich hab mir mal die ganze Rede durchgelesen.
Einerseits wünscht der Redner sich, dass der SAV an Schulen aktiv wird, um Jugend und "Neigschmeckte" wirbt, will aber stur bei dem verstaubten Wandern bleiben. 
Besagter Absatz auf Seite 7 fasst wunderbar zusammen, was die Jugend (ich glaube, für den Redner geht die Jugend von 15 bis 55 Jahre) so treibt - und zwar in der Natur treibt! Er spricht denen jegliches Naturerlebnis ab, kritisiert die Eventkultur und das leidige Smartphone. Man würde nicht mehr von langer Hand nen Wandertag planen und überhaupt! Alle doof, außer wir!
Wenn das auf Zustimmung beim SAV trifft und seit nunmehr 127 Jahren Programm ist - dann schießt sich der gesamte Verein innerhalb der nächsten 10, maximalst 20 Jahre ins Aus. Dabei - um beim Seite-7-Absatz zu bleiben - gibt es doch für die Paraglider nichts besseres, als die Alb von oben anzuschauen. Die Freeclimber könnten zwar auch in der Halle klettern, aber das ersetzt keinen echten Felsen. Und Geocacher, die nicht auf ihre Umgebung achten würden, wären ziemlich schlechte Cacher.

Mal abwarten, wann der SAV vor Mitgliederschwund derartig wankt, dass sie die leidigen Extremsmartphonepeople doch noch reinlassen und erkennen, dass Wandern nur noch ein Teil dessen ist, was Menschen in ihrer Freizeit im Wald gerne tun.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2015)

Kurzer Einwurf:
- die Rede von Prof. Dr. Werner Mezger gehalten am 4. Mai 2013 (!) haben wir dem SAV lang und breit auf's Brot geschmiert
- das ist also ein alter Hut, wenn auch die Haltung dahinter scheinbar zum Teil noch aktuell ist
- wissen muss man dazu, dass der Herr Professor u.a. auch Karnevalist ist und die Rede wohl bewusst pointiert gemeint war
- das kann man im Script so natürlich nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen und es steckt wohl leider auch mehr als ein Fünkchen Wahrheit dahinter
- dennoch: das Thema ist aus meiner Sicht durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (28. April 2015)

Das Thema ist nicht durch, wie man an den Aussagen von Frau Sautter sieht. Ganz wie im Kindergarten stehe ich jetzt mal auf und brülle "Sie wars, sie hat wieder angefangen!"
Die zwei Jahre alte Rede hat sich festgefressen, die Aussagen sind zementiert und unverrückbar eingebrannt. Man kanns nie oft genug aus der Versenkung holen und anprangern.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (28. April 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Das Thema ist nicht durch, wie man an den Aussagen von Frau Sautter sieht. Ganz wie im Kindergarten stehe ich jetzt mal auf und brülle "Sie wars, sie hat wieder angefangen!"
> Die zwei Jahre alte Rede hat sich festgefressen, die Aussagen sind zementiert und unverrückbar eingebrannt. Man kanns nie oft genug aus der Versenkung holen und anprangern.


Schwierig, denn wie sollen die Leute ihre falschen Positionen räumen wenn man ihnen keinerlei Chance gibt dies ohne zumindest Gesichtsverlust zu tun. Und nicht jeder Aktive im SAV wird sich eine Übernachtung im Beau Rivage leisten können. Das mit dem Sandkastenniveau hast du ja schon selbst schön herausgearbeitet.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. April 2015)

Im Schwarzwaldverein tut sich richtig was:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...349028.46105.193326687455649/743069372481375/

Bitte auf Facebook liken und teilen, damit der Schwarzwaldverein (SWV) möglichst viel positive Resonanz auf diese gedankliche Öffnung gegenüber den Mountainbikern erhält!

Für die nicht Facebookler hier der Beitrag als Text und darin auch der Link zur SWV-Vereinszeitschrift "Der Schwarzwald" (Heft 2/2015)


> "Über ein Umdenken nachdenken"
> 
> So titelt der Schwarzwaldverein in seiner aktuellen Ausgabe der Vereinszeitschrift "Der Schwarzwald" (Heft 2/2015) und überrascht uns nicht nur mit einem Mountainbike auf dem Titel, sondern auch mit mehreren äußerst interessanten Artikeln zum Thema.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. April 2015)

Da scheint die Arbeit ja langsam Früchte zu tragen. Danke an Alle die sich so mächtig einsetzen.


----------



## MO_Thor (30. April 2015)

Hab vorhin, als ich auf dem Bürgeramt gewartet habe, eine alte Ausgabe - 2/2014 wars, glaube ich - gelesen. Da war ein Artikel über den Feldberg und seine Nutzung drin und auch schon dort gab es bezüglich der Wegenutzung durch Radfahrer einen sehr vernünftigen Vorschlag: alle Wege öffnen unter der Prämisse, dass Biker den Wanderern Platz machen. 

Die neue Ausgabe lese ich mir morgen in aller Ruhe durch.


----------



## mw.dd (30. April 2015)

Fast hätte ich ja dem Ewald Elsäßer die Ehrenmitgliedschaft in allen MTB-Vereinen gewünscht, doch dann das:
"...Nicht gestattet ist das Radfahren auf Hauptwanderwegen..."


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (30. April 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Fast hätte ich ja dem Ewald Elsäßer die Ehrenmitgliedschaft in allen MTB-Vereinen gewünscht, doch dann das:
> "...Nicht gestattet ist das Radfahren auf Hauptwanderwegen..."


Immerhin, das Haar in der Suppe gefunden. Die Aussage klingt für mich aber nach: Rückzugsgefechten.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (1. Mai 2015)

ich hab mir das Büchle auch mal zu Gemüte gezogen. Das muss ein Biker geschrieben haben ...

Das "Haar in der Suppe" zeigt meiner Ansicht nach aber auch deutlich, das sich der Autor mit den tatsächlichen Problemen im Wald befasst hat. 
Den zwar geringen aber vorhandenen Konflikten auf breiten Wegen die halt nur durch entsprechende Rücksichtnahme aller zu lösen sind und nicht wie der Autor vorschlägt mit einem pauschalen Verbot (an das sich dann vorhersagbarerweise niemand hält...)

Zudem ist wohl einigen klar geworden das die 2m Regel nix regelt und nix bringt. 
Daher gute Ansätze aber nun sollte überlegt werden wie sinnvolle Lenkungsmaßnahmen erfolgen können den die 2m-Regel nun umzudrehen wäre ja auch irgendwie käse... Singletrails erlaubt aber man kommt nicht mehr hin....

Und anstatt das Handbuch für Mountainbiker neu aufzulegen, sollte vielleicht ein Handbuch für die Trail/Wanderwegspflege für Biker erschaffen werden... Das wäre dann mal endlich eine sinnvolle Geldausgabe vom Ministerle!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (1. Mai 2015)

By the way: Das ist nicht weniger als ein Paradigmenwechsel beim SWV, hieß es doch bisher bei jeder Gelegenheit in den vergangenen 20 Jahren die 2mR habe sich bewährt.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Mai 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Immerhin, das Haar in der Suppe gefunden. Die Aussage klingt für mich aber nach: Rückzugsgefechten.



Jo. Es gilt wohl "lieber ein Haar in der Suppe als Suppe im Haar".

Schön auch, wie Herr Elsäßer im 2.Abschnitt erklärt, das die Wegfreigabe nach Handbuch ein bürokratisches Monstrum ist und sich Herr Schöttle dann zwei Seiten für genau dieses Handbuch loben darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (1. Mai 2015)

Liegt wohl am durchschnittsalter der redakteure.im zunemenden alter wird man vergesslich....da kann das schonmal vorkommen sich mehrmals zu wiedersprechen


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Mai 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Daher gute Ansätze aber nun sollte überlegt werden wie sinnvolle Lenkungsmaßnahmen erfolgen können (…)



Und genau dazu könnte ja der Runde Tisch dienen, an dem neben SWV und DIMB übrigens auch der SAV sitzt.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (1. Mai 2015)

Psssst.. ich dachte das ist Top secret weder Inhalt noch Teilnehmer werden genannt?.....  
Immerhin gabs vor kurzem ne Info mit der Info das es regelmäßig alle 3 Monate keine Infos gibt... 
Sorry der mußte sein und jetzt darfste mich steinigen


----------



## TTT (2. Mai 2015)

Klammern wir doch bei einer Streichung der 2m-Regel die Schwäbische Alb explizit aus und schauen, wie sich das Gegeneinander dort im Vergleich zu einem konsensorientierten Miteinander im Schwarzwald entwickelt. Dann darf Kretschmann nicht nur mit Recht von Konflikten auf der Alb reden, vielmehr, er darf sich mit Fug und Recht als die Ursache derselben feiern lassen!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Mai 2015)

Habe hier gerade nur Legosteine rumliegen... ;-)


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (2. Mai 2015)

Runder Tisch: Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt etwas undankbar, aber ich versuchs mal:
Der erste Erfolg ist, dass man nicht mehr über sondern mit uns spricht und zwar auf Augenhöhe.
Und sehr konstruktiv, das ist der übliche Vorteil von Fachgremien. Denn wenn alle wissen worüber man redet, traut sich keiner sich in populistischer Polemik zu ergehen: Wissen ja alle, das das so nicht stimmt ;-)
Aktuell wird von allen teilnehmenden Verbänden gemeinsam ein Leitbild zur Erholung im Wald ausgearbeitet. Wenn es fertig ist, könnte man daran z. B. auch messen, ob die Gesetzeslage diesem Leitbild förderlich ist, oder ob Änderungsbedarf besteht.
Positiv ist auch, dass die Abstände zwischen den Terminen kürzer werden, wir es also nicht mit einem Beteiligungsverfahren um seiner selbst willen zu tun haben.


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Mai 2015)

Heute auf Open Trail
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

*"Angesichts der Realität im Wald scheint jedoch ein Umdenken angesagt,"*

schreibt Gabriele Hennicke im Editorial der aktuellen Ausgabe der Vereinszeitschrift des Schwarzwaldvereins (Heft 2/2015).

Das jahrelange Paradigma: "Und die Position des Schwarzwaldvereins? Er wusste sich bislang mit seiner Position, dass Mountainbiker auf engen Wegen und schmalen Pfaden nichts zu suchen haben, auf der richtigen Seite." wird von ihr in Frage gestellt.

Frau Hennicke beschreibt treffend wie sich die Erholung im Wald abspielt. Mountainbiker möchten auch auf schmalen, anspruchsvollen Wegen fahren. Es wird anerkannt, dass Forstwege nicht ausreichend sind.

Und bei einer Begegnung? "Solange Radfahrer und Wanderer freundlich und wohlwollend miteinander umgehen, gibt es keine Probleme. Man anerkennt gegenseitig das Bedürfnis nach Bewegung in der Natur und teilt sich den Wald und die Wege. Dann fährt der Mountainbiker eben langsam oder steigt ab, der Wanderer geht einen Schritt zur Seite und macht Platz. Es muss keine Konflikte geben."

Ein mutiges Editorial und der Beginn einer neuen Ära im Schwarzwaldverein? Noch ist es nur eine Meinung die eine breite Unterstützung braucht, aber weitere Schritte sind angedacht: ein Arbeitskreis zum Thema Wandern und Mountainbiken soll im Schwarzwaldverein neue Positionen finden.

Wir dürfen gespannt sein, wohin der Schwarzwaldverein in Zukunft steuert. Deshalb bitten wir Euch auch heute eine E-Mail mit Eurer Meinung zum Heft an die folgende E-Mail-Adressee zu schreiben: [email protected]

Die weiteren Artikel zum Thema werden wir im Laufe der nächsten Tage vorstellen.

Der Link zum Download der Vereinszeitschrift:
http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/…/p…/zeitschrift/2015_02.pdf


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Mai 2015)

Heute auf Open Trail
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

*Schwarzwaldvereins-Führung: "Über ein Umdenken nachdenken"*

Der Leitartikel von Schwarzwaldvereins Vizepräsident Hans Martin Stübler und Hauptgeschäftsführer Mirko Bastian aus dem aktuellen Schwarzwaldvereinsheft 2/2015 unter der Lupe:

Man hat sich offenbar viele Gedanken um das Radfahren im Wald gemacht. So wird die Realität im Wald anerkannt, nämlich dass Radfahrer, trotz der 2-Meter-Regel, auf allen Wegen im Wald unterwegs sind und dies auch in Zukunft so bleiben wird. Damit wird der 2-Meter-Regel bescheinigt, dass diese wirkungslos und realitätsfremd ist.

Im weiteren Verlauf wird zwischen den verschiedenen Formen des Mountainbikens unterschieden und darauf abgestellt, dass die grösste Gruppe die Genussfahrer sind. Eine erfreuliche Differenzierung, werden wir doch sonst immer gerne nur als Downhiller oder Racebiker betitelt. Es wird betont, dass gerade die jüngeren Erholungssuchenden sowohl zu Fuss als auch per Rad unterwegs sind und eine Unterscheidung in Wanderer und Biker hinfällig wird.

Als ein Lösungsvorschlag wird die Einzelausweisung laut "Bonde Handbuch" angeführt, wobei dies nur eine vorrübergehende Lösung für den Tourismus sein kann. Mountainbiken wird weiter zunehmen und der gesellschaftliche Rückhalt für das Pauschalverbot der 2-Meter-Regel wird weiter schwinden.

Und so stellt sich der Schwarzwaldverein im Leitartikel zurecht die Frage, wie eine moderen Position zum Mountainbiken in Zukunft aussehen kann. Es geht um Aufklärung, Sensibilisierung, Besucherlenkung, Naturschutz und Wegpflege. Dazu wird ein Arbeitskreis installiert und wir werden die Entwicklung mit grossem Interesse verfolgen. Schon heute haben wir aber Respekt dafür, wie offen der Schwarzwaldverein das Thema in diesem Heft angeht.

Deshalb bitten wir Euch auch heute eine E-Mail mit Eurer Meinung zum Heft an die folgende E-Mail-Adressee zu schreiben: [email protected]

Die weiteren Artikel zum Thema werden wir im Laufe der nächsten Tage vorstellen.

Der Link zum Download der Vereinszeitschrift:
http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/pdf/zeitschrift/2015_02.pdf


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Mai 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails:
Mit 70 noch biken? Ja.
Mit 70 einen kleinen Bike Park pflegen und ausbauen. Aber ja.
Und selbst drauf rumfahren? Sicher!

Was das mit Open Trails zu tun hat?
Ohne Bike-Verbote läuft alles besser. 

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/747258488729130



> Spass auf legale Weise für Alt und Jung
> 
> Hört sich ein bisschen nach Tanztee an? Mitnichten! __
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Mai 2015)

Hier geht's gerade ein bisschen rund:
https://www.facebook.com/goslarsche/photos/a.158436490905265.41063.149560811792833/827897777292463/


----------



## muddymartin (7. Mai 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hier geht's gerade ein bisschen rund:
> https://www.facebook.com/goslarsche/photos/a.158436490905265.41063.149560811792833/827897777292463/



Meine Güte, was gibt es doch für geistige Tiefflieger in unseren Reihen....


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Mai 2015)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Meine Güte, was gibt es doch für geistige Tiefflieger in unseren Reihen....



wenn man solche Freunde hat, braucht man keine Feinde mehr, meinst Du?!


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Mai 2015)

Heute auf Facebook Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
*
"Muss der Staat wirklich alles bis ins Detail regeln?"*

Das fragt Ewald Elsäßer, Forstdirektor a.D. aus Baden-Württemberg. Herr Elsäßer war bis Anfang 2015 Leiter des Amts für Waldwirtschaft beim Landratsamt Ortenaukreis. Im mittleren Schwarzwald wollte er Trails für Mountainbiker ausweisen. Aber schon nach kurzer Zeit gab sein Amt auf. Laut Minister Bondes Handbuch für Ausnahmen von der 2-Meter-Regel sind selbst im öffentlichen Wald 8-10 Verbände einzubeziehen.

"Doch schon bevor wir bei der kritischsten Zielgruppe, den Jägern, ankamen, gaben wir entnervt auf. Man glaubt es nicht, wie wichtig so ein Thema plötzlich werden kann. In Ortschafts- und Gemeinderäten, in Sport- und Wandervereinen, selbstverständlich bei den Jägern kommt es zu Diskussionen, wenn nicht sogar zu Kampfabstimmungen." .... "Und ein Bürgermeister ruft nicht gerade begeistert an, was für ein „unnötiges Fass“ wir hier wieder aufmachen."

Aber war es nicht der Vertreter des Städte- und Gemeindetages, der die Möglichkeit der Ausnahmen im Petitionsausschuss lobte? Vielleicht hätte er einmal bei seinen Bürgermeistern nachfragen sollen, ob diese dahinter stehen...

War es nicht der Vertreter des Jagdverbandes, der die Ausnahme-Lösung lobte? Warum blockieren dann die Jäger vor Ort?

Hat nicht das Forstministerium immer wieder verzweifelt das Bonde Handbuch samt Ausnahmen als Lösung präsentiert? Hat von den hohen Herren in den Führungsetagen jemand mal die Förster an der Basis gefragt, wie die Umsetzung in der Realität funktioniert? War Baden-Württemberg nicht schon 2006 mit genau dem gleichen Konzept gescheitert? Erfahrung war vorhanden, wurde aber nicht genutzt.

Die DIMB hatte schon während der Petition darauf hingewiesen, dass das Bonde Handbuch ein "bürokratisches Monster" ist. Eine handlungsunfähige Regierung hat aber den schwarzer Peter an Ehrenamtliche vor Ort weitergeschoben. Nun zeigt sich, dass der gute Wille lokaler runder Tische nicht reicht, um die Widerstände einiger Blockierer vor Ort zu brechen.

Herzlichen Dank an Herrn Elsäßer, der die Probleme an der Basis beim Namen nennt und zurecht die Frage aufwirft, ob der Staat wirklich alles regeln muss.

Wir fordern: "Herr Bonde, zeigen Sie Verantwortung und beenden Sie diesen Unfug, der nur für Zwist und Streitigkeiten in den Dorfgemeinschaften sorgt."

Den Artikel findet Ihr im PDF der aktuellen Ausgabe der Vereinszeitschrift des Schwarzwaldvereins auf Seite 6:
http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/pdf/zeitschrift/2015_02.pdf

Unsere damalige Stellungnahme zu Bondes Ausnahmen-Handbuch (aka 10%-Kompromiss) findet Ihr hier:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/Redaktion/presse/w2mr/Paradies_oder_Sperrgebiet.pdf


----------



## Carsten (10. Mai 2015)

Haben heute einen Wandersmann getroffen... Zum Glück oben am Trail, so dass wir in der Gruppe gewartet haben bis er und seine Frau oben waren. Er meinte vorbildlich,  gerade eben sei aber einer runter geballtert,  wehe wenn da ein Kind gelaufen wäre. 
Wir haben ihm erklärt,  dass wir Biker schon bremsen können,  aber das das Verhalten natürlich nicht ok ist. 
Der Weg ist ruppig, aber meist deutlich über 2 m.  Man sieht recht weit, was natürlich zum schnell Fahren einlädt.
Was will ich somit sagen. Das subjektive Gefühl für sicher,  kontrolliert,  fair, angemessene Geschwindigkeit ist extrem unterschiedlich ausgeprägt. Vor allem bei Menschen die Fahrrad nur als lahme Gurke für die Stadt kennen. 
Daher immer Schrittgeschwindigkeit im Begegnungsverkehr!


----------



## Athabaske (10. Mai 2015)

....wieso sind es immer Kinder die in Gefahr sind. Die größte Gefahr für unserer Kinder sind die Benzin- und Dieselstinker auf den Straßen, nur da sorgt sich niemand. Die zweite große Gefahr für unsere Kinder sind diejenigen, die zur Generation ihrer Großeltern zählen, wenn es nach denen ginge, gäbe es nur eine für sie gerade erträgliche Anzahl an Kinder, zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Mai 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ....wieso sind es immer Kinder die in Gefahr sind. Die größte Gefahr für unserer Kinder sind die Benzin- und Dieselstinker auf den Straßen, nur da sorgt sich niemand. Die zweite große Gefahr für unsere Kinder sind diejenigen, die zur Generation ihrer Großeltern zählen, wenn es nach denen ginge, gäbe es nur eine für sie gerade erträgliche Anzahl an Kinder, zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit....


Dieser Kommentar ist voll daneben. Gratuliere.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Mai 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ....wieso sind es immer Kinder die in Gefahr sind.





Weil Kinder - ähnlich wie Hunde - von Erwachsenen als unkontrolliert auf dem Weg rumspringend, in's Spiel vertieft und entsprechend unaufmerksam wahrgenommen werden. Ob das immer stimmt, weiß ich nicht, aber ich verstehe was gemeint ist: wenn ich mit meinen Kindern einen Spaziergang mache, die Kinder rund um uns herum rennen, sich fangen etc. und mir dann Radfahrer entgegenkommen - insbesondere auf breiten Wegen - bin ich auch erstmal alarmiert, versuche die Kinder auf die "potentielle Gefahr" aufmerksam zu machen bzw. an die Hand zu nehmen, denn ich weiß in dem Moment noch nicht, ob 1) die Radfahrer beim Passieren langsamer fahren werden und bremsbereit sind und ob 2) meine Kinder sich nicht gerade in dem Moment quer über den Weg jagen, ärgern, mit Gras bewerfen etc. wenn die Radfahrer auf unserer Höhe sind und ihnen dabei in die Quere kommen.

Ergo: besondere Vorsicht mit Kindern, besondere Angst um Kinder. 
Ist doch verständlich, oder? 
Ist auch nicht schlimm, sondern ganz normal. 

Ich verstehe, dass Du meinst, dass die Sorge um Kinder oft nur vorgeschoben ist und es eigentlich nur um einen Vorwand zum Meckern geht. Die Angst um Kinder (und alte Menschen!) macht sich immer gut, da hat immer gleich alle auf seiner Seite. 

Aber ist das so wichtig?

Warum muss man daraus ein Thema machen, wenn doch das eigentliche Thema, das Carsten angesprochen hat, viel wichtiger ist:
wenn ich glaube, dass ich mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit an jemandem vorbeifahre, wenn ich weiß, dass ich jederzeit bremsen kann, dann heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sich der Fußgänger wohl und sicher fühlt. Was für mich langsam ist, kann für ihn immer noch zu schnell sein. 

Auf Singletrails ist es einfach: bei Begegnung deutlich abbremsen, damit der Fußgänger sieht, dass man nicht drauf hält, sondern Rücksicht nimmt, passieren in langsamer Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder - je nach Situation - ganz absteigen. 

Gerade auf den breiten Schotterwegen ist das aber nicht immer so klar: Der Radfahrer denkt: "Muss ich wirklich auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit runter? Der Weg ist doch eigentlich breit genug, es reicht doch, wenn ich von 30 auf 20 abbremse, das ist doch schon langsam." Der Fußgänger hat die gute Absicht und das Abbremsen von 30 auf 20 gar nicht bemerkt. Für ihn wirkt es zu schnell und gerade auf Schotter sehr laut, vor allem aber bedrohlich.

Das Thema "subjektive Gefährdung" ist auch aus meiner Sicht eine wichtige Aufgabe für die Aufklärung der Biker im Umgang mit Fußgängern und anderen Waldnutzern.




Athabaske schrieb:


> Die größte Gefahr für unserer Kinder sind die Benzin- und Dieselstinker auf den Straßen, nur da sorgt sich niemand.



Gefährdung im Straßenverkehr ist einfach ein anderes Thema und dass sich darum niemand sorgt, stimmt einfach nicht.


----------



## Carsten (10. Mai 2015)

Das gute an der ganzen Situation war: sechs Biker warten auf zwei Fußgänger... Einer war rücksichtslos ( nicht aus meiner Gruppe)
Fazit 6:1 für Rücksicht und Akzeptanz 
Und der Herr hat echt gekocht... Und wir haben den Dampf aus dem Kessel gelassen... Hoffentlich. 
Andersrum wäre es anders ausgegangen....  dann hätte einer Prügel für sechs Rüpel bezogen... 
Beides eigentlich nicht nötig,  oder?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (10. Mai 2015)

Ab minute 29 ein weiterer Schildbürgerstreich aus Stuttgart... Biker werden wieder mal nicht unbedingt als Positiv-Beispiel angeführt... leider

Irgendwie aber schon bezeichnend für diese Legislaturperiode den Sport schon auf den Forstwegen vorsorglich zu verbieten...??? 

http://webapp.zdf.de/page/beitrag?aID=2398624&cID=416


----------



## MO_Thor (10. Mai 2015)

Erstklassige PR-Arbeit für die Schwaben.
Demnächst auf der Abschussliste: Flora begaffen. Das fortwährende Anstarren und/oder Fotografieren von Pflanzen und Blumen oder deren Blüten kann schwerwiegende psychische Belastungen bis hin zum Burn Out der Pflanzen herbeiführen.


----------



## TTT (10. Mai 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Das gute an der ganzen Situation war: sechs Biker warten auf zwei Fußgänger... Einer war rücksichtslos ( nicht aus meiner Gruppe)
> Fazit 6:1 für Rücksicht und Akzeptanz
> Und der Herr hat echt gekocht... Und wir haben den Dampf aus dem Kessel gelassen... Hoffentlich.
> Andersrum wäre es anders ausgegangen....  dann hätte einer Prügel für sechs Rüpel bezogen...
> Beides eigentlich nicht nötig,  oder?


Wobei keiner von uns die Situation gesehen hat oder? Es war auf jeden Fall ein Begegnunsverkehr, Biker und Wanderer haben sich vorher gesehen, hatten vermutlich Blickkontakt. Es wäre völlig unsinnig, dass ein Erwachsener dann einfach in den Weg springt, der Vergleich mit dem Kind ist dann schon mal daneben... Ich will die Situation nicht abtun aber das ständige "wir sind Schuld" geht mir auch auf den Keks. Auf einem Radweg bremse ich auch nicht auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit ab, wenn mir ein Fußgänger entgegenkommt (muß ich das bei einem entgegenkommenden Radfahrer auch oder ists bei dem egal?), der Weg war 2m breit, sagst Du...


----------



## Athabaske (11. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dieser Kommentar ist voll daneben. Gratuliere.


...inwiefern?

Benötigst Du Beispiele? Ich könnte Dir einige direkt aus unserer Gemeinde liefern...


----------



## Athabaske (11. Mai 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verstehe, dass Du meinst, dass die Sorge um Kinder oft nur vorgeschoben ist und es eigentlich nur um einen Vorwand zum Meckern geht. Die Angst um Kinder (und alte Menschen!) macht sich immer gut, da hat immer gleich alle auf seiner Seite.
> 
> Aber ist das so wichtig?
> ...


...ja, ist es!

Einmal wird mit dem Umweltschutz argumentiert, ein anderes Mal mit Kindern, in den seltensten Fällen geht es um diese und man könnte fast jedes Argument zurechtbiegen und Naturschutz oder Kinder darin verflechten und für fast alles damit argumentieren. Das ist auch eine Art Missbrauch. (Bei uns wird beispielsweise aktuell über das Kinder- und Umweltschutzargument Stimmung gegen den Bau von Flüchtlingsunterkünften gemacht - pervers oder?).

Und, ja es ist wichtig, weil wir uns genötigt fühlen uns permanent für schwarze Schafe unter Mountainbiker zu entschuldigen und vorauseilende Devotsbezeichnungen diskutieren - eben auf Basis dieser vorgeschobenen Argumente.

Wieviele angefahrene Kinder hat es im Wald gegeben?

Im übrigen habe ich zumindest bei meinen Kindern eher Angst um den Radfahrer, als um sie selber. Außer sie sitzen auf dem Rad und wir begegnen Fußgängern, dann wäre Angst um die Kinder berechtigt.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Mai 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Und, ja es ist wichtig, weil wir uns genötigt fühlen uns permanent für schwarze Schafe unter Mountainbiker zu entschuldigen und vorauseilende Devotsbezeichnungen diskutieren - eben auf Basis dieser vorgeschobenen Argumente.





Da brauche ich gar keine vorgeschobenen Argumente um mich "schuldig" zu fühlen: ich habe leider in letzter Zeit genügend Beispiel mitbekommen, bei denen mir Biker (aber auch normale Radfahrer) peinlich waren und ich mich gefragt habe, für welche Idioten wir hier eigentlich das freie Wegerecht wollen.




Athabaske schrieb:


> Einmal wird mit dem Umweltschutz argumentiert, ein anderes Mal mit Kindern, in den seltensten Fällen geht es um diese und man könnte fast jedes Argument zurechtbiegen und Naturschutz oder Kinder darin verflechten und für fast alles damit argumentieren. Das ist auch eine Art Missbrauch.



1) Ja und? Sollten wir deshalb aufhören, gegen die schwarzen Scharfe in den eigenen Reihen Aufklärung zu betreiben?
2) Was willst Du jetzt gegen diese Hetze/Propaganda/Rhetorik mit Kinderschutz als vorgeschobenem Argument machen?
Es führt zu nichts!!! Du kannst den Leuten nicht beweisen, dass sie in dem Moment nicht wirklich Sorge um Kinder hatten.
UND es ist absolut unsympathisch irgendjemandem diese Sorge abzusprechen.
=> in der Ecke kannst Du argumentativ nur verlieren, wir haben genug andere Ansatzpunkte



Athabaske schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich zumindest bei meinen Kindern eher Angst um den Radfahrer, als um sie selber.



Deine Kinder sind auch schon etwas älter. Dennoch möchte ich niemandens Kind im Crash Kind vs. Fahrrad sehen.



Athabaske schrieb:


> Außer sie sitzen auf dem Rad und wir begegnen Fußgängern, dann wäre Angst um die Kinder berechtigt.



Weil ihnen bei Euch in der Ecke ständig ein Wandersmann seinen Spazierstock zwischen die Speichen steckt? Polarisierende Rhetorik bringt uns auch nicht weiter.




TTT schrieb:


> Es wäre völlig unsinnig, dass ein Erwachsener dann einfach in den Weg springt, der Vergleich mit dem Kind ist dann schon mal daneben...



Hä? Wo steht, dass jemand in den Weg gesprungen ist. Oben ging es doch nur darum, dass der Fußgänger mit dem Gefühl zurück geblieben ist, dass eine Begegnung mit Kindern evtl. nicht so glimpflich abgelaufen wäre.




TTT schrieb:


> Auf einem Radweg bremse ich auch nicht auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit ab, wenn mir ein Fußgänger entgegenkommt (muß ich das bei einem entgegenkommenden Radfahrer auch oder ists bei dem egal?), der Weg war 2m breit, sagst Du...



Rücksichtnahme und ein friedliches Miteinander ist unabhängig von der Weg breite!

Ein 2m breiter Weg ist aus meiner Sicht viel zu schmal, um mit mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit an jemandem vorbei zufahren! Selbst auf einer Standard-3,50m-Forstautobahn erlebe ich als Fußgänger viele - auch ganz normale - Radfahrer als viel zu schnell.

Und ein Problem ist: die Radfahrer finden es völlig in Ordnung, sind sich keiner Schuld/Gefährdung bewusst, während sich der Fußgänger - ob nun berechtigt oder nicht - gestört und bedroht fühlt.

Da kann man auch nicht mit Sachargumente für und wider argumentieren. Hier geht es um subjektive Störungen und Gefährdungen. Da hilft nur angepasstes Verhalten und Aufklärung




TTT schrieb:


> Ich will die Situation nicht abtun aber das ständige "wir sind Schuld" geht mir auch auf den Keks.



Wir sind der stärkere Verkehrsteilnehmer und zu Rücksicht verpflichtet. Die "Schuld" für die potentielle Gefährdung liegt halt eher bei uns.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Mai 2015)

Noch mal zum Thema "vorgeschobene Argumente und sonstige Befindlichkeiten":
- ja, die "Angst um Kinder" (sowie alte Menschen, Tiere etc.) mag immer mal wieder ein vorgeschobenes Argument sein
- aber die Erkenntnis bringt uns in der öffentlichen Argumentation herzlich wenig
- das können wir an bestimmten Stellen vielleicht mal anmerken
- ABER am Ende wäre es falsch und höchst unsympathisch die Angst um Kinder pauschal abzutun
- es bringt einfach nichts sondern schadet uns eher

Es gibt noch ganz andere Themen und Befindlichkeiten, die einer sachlichen Überprüfung nicht standhalten, aber uns Bikern und dem freien Wegerecht dennoch im Weg stehen:

1) Trekkingradfahrer, die im vollen Bewusstsein, dass sie ja auf breiten Forstautobahnen im RECHT sind und daher völlig ungebremst über die Schotterweg brettern ("ist ja breit genug und ich darf hier fahren, also nehme ich auch keine Rücksicht, sollen sie ihre Gören und Köter gefälligst festhalten") sind eines unserer Probleme, denn sie Sorgen für als bedrohlich wahrgenommene Begegnungen mit Fußgängern.

Und da differenziert dann keiner mehr in unserem Sinne. Was bleibt ist: FAHRRAD+WALD=PROBLEM

Hinzu kommt: durch solche Begegnungen fühlen sich VIELE Fußgänger gefährdet, denn die meisten - Radfahrer und Fußgänger - sind nun mal auf den breiten Schotterwegen unterwegs. Diese "Erlebnisse mit Mountainbikern im Wald" prägen unser Image negativ. Ich vermute, dass diese "Erlebnisse" in ihrer Wirkung auf unser Image aufgrund ihrer subjektiven Bedrohlichkeit und Anzahl mindestens so negativ sind, wie der durch "illegale Strecken" und "Downhiller mit Vollvisier".

2) Stadtradfahrer (ich bin selber einer und weiß wie schwer es ist, sich als Radfahrer legal durch die Auto-freundlichen Städte zu bewegen) die sich um keine Regel, keine rote Ampel kümmern, munter zw. Straße, Radweg und Gehweg hin und her wechseln und dabei - gefühlt - alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährden oder zumindest stören - egal ob dieses Bild begründet ist oder nicht und wie differenziert man es betrachten sollte - dieses Bild wird gerade von den Leuten, die selbst nur sehr selten im Wald sind, 1:1 auf die Situation im Wald übertragen. Kein Wunder, dass man da für die 2-Meter-Regel und möglichst viele weitere Bike-Verbote ist. Auch wenn es nichts bringt: Hauptsache dagegen, gegen die radelnden Rowdies!

Was bringt uns diese Erkenntnis? Wenig! Denn wir haben darauf kaum Einfluss.

Wir sollten uns daher mit den Sachargumenten beschäftigen (nur wenige fühlen sich tatsächlich gestört, kaum Wegschäden, kaum Begegnungen auf 80% der Wege zu 80% der Zeit, Konflikte sind die absolute Ausnahme und kommen nur zu bestimmten Zeit an bestimmten Orten vor, ein pauschales, landesweites Verbot wie die 2-Meter-Regel ist daher unverhältnismässig) UND vor der eigenen Tür kehren (auf Mountainbiker die sich unsensibel bis rücksichtslos verhalten, haben wir (etwas) mehr Einfluss als auf vorgeschobene Ängste, Trekking- und Stadtradfahrer).

Und dieses "vor der eigenen Tür kehren" hat aus meiner Sicht nichts mit einem devoten Schuldeingeständnis zu tun, sondern ist einfach notwendig, angebracht und zudem unserer Sache dienlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (11. Mai 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> Weil ihnen bei Euch in der Ecke ständig ein Wandersmann seinen Spazierstock zwischen die Speichen steckt? Polarisierende Rhetorik bringt uns auch nicht weiter...


...inwiefern polarisierend? Von Stöcken hatte ich nicht geschrieben.
Sind die Fallen, die "hier" immer wieder thematisiert werden nur Zeitungsenten?
Meine Kinder trifft das Gemotze und Gemoser wesentlich mehr als mich, als Erwachsener hat man sich da im Laufe des Lebens ein dickeres Fell zugelegt und evtl. auch die eine oder andere Erwiderung parat.
Außerdem ist es für eine 7-jährige wesentlich schwerer ihr 20"-Rad über querliegende Stöckchen zu steuern als für einen Erwachsenen.
Also, inwiefern polarisierend?


----------



## Athabaske (11. Mai 2015)

Zum Thema, Radfahrer im Wald werden immer als Belästigung und Gefahr empfunden:

Neulich an einem beliebten Ausflugslokal am Waldrand. Viele Wanderer, viele Radfahrer, einige stehen auf den (geteerten, breiten) Verkehrsflächen um das Lokal, weil sie gerade ankommen, aufbrechen oder nicht so recht wissen was sie wollen. Eine Gruppe Mountainbiker fährt mit etwas mehr als Schritttempo vorbei - ärgerlichers Gemurmel der Herumstehenden. Ein Autofahrer parkt ziemlich dämlich rückwärts aus, alle machen respektvoll Platz und keiner regt sich darüber auf. Man soll nie vergleichen, aber die Verhältnismäßigkeit stimmt einfach nicht und auf der Basis wird ein respektvoller Umgang miteinander sehr schwer. Nicht nur wir Fahrradfahrer müssen uns permanent selbst reflektieren, auch Fußgänger sollten das tun. Objektiv wäre das Auto die wesentlich größere Gefahr gewesen (auch für Kinder, Hunde und andere Randgruppen).


----------



## pndrev (11. Mai 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hä? Wo steht, dass jemand in den Weg gesprungen ist. Oben ging es doch nur darum, dass der Fußgänger mit dem Gefühl zurück geblieben ist, dass eine Begegnung mit Kindern evtl. nicht so glimpflich abgelaufen wäre.



Es waren aber keine da. Wenn ich in einer Gruppe entgegenkommender Wanderer auf einem Forstweg KEINE Kinder sehe, bremse ich auch nicht so sehr ab, wie wenn ich Kinder oder Hunde sehen würde. Ja, natürlich kann man die auch übersehen, aber mit dem reinen Potential "es hätten ja welche da sein können" zu argumentieren ist Blödsinn. Dann kann ich auch abbremsen und mich bei den Wanderern beschweren "Das nächste Mal bitte Platz machen, es hätten ja auch meine Bremsen versagen können!"

Man sollte schon auf Basis der tatsächlichen Situation argumentieren und nicht aufgrund aller Eventualitäten...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Mai 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...inwiefern?


Nun, du schriebst


Athabaske schrieb:


> Die zweite große Gefahr für unsere Kinder sind diejenigen, die zur Generation ihrer Großeltern zählen, wenn es nach denen ginge, gäbe es nur eine für sie gerade erträgliche Anzahl an Kinder, zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit....


Diese Bemerkung ist eine schlichte Unverschämtheit.
diejenigen, die zur Generation ihrer Großeltern zählen, wenn es nach denen ginge ist eine Allbehauptung. Nicht einige, nicht manche, nicht viele, sondern einfach pauschal diejenigen. Alle diejenigen. Das wird damit gesagt. 
Das passt gut zu dem häufigen Rentnergebashe in diesem Forum. Anscheinend verliert der Mensch beim Eintritt ins Rentenalter seinen Charakter, seinen Verstand, sein Benehmen und jegliches Sozialverhalten Jüngeren gegenüber.
Dabei ist es ganz einfach. Wer in der Jugend ein Idiot war, wird im Alter nicht weise und gütig.
Dann mach dich mal auf etwas gefasst, wenn die zwischen 1964 und 1974 Geborenen in Rente gehen. Dann gibt es mehr rentenberechtige Mountainbiker als solche im vollen Arbeitsleben.

Und auf den Trails gibt es Kinder. Wenn ich auf den sehr schönen Trails in meiner Umgebung fahre, treffe ich am ehesten junge Familien mit kleineren Kindern, die dort wandern. Von denen höre ich dann auch gelegentlich, dass erst kürzlich ein Biker nicht mehr richtig bremsen konnte. Man muss schon mal durch Körpersprache und Bikehandling signalisieren, dass man sie ausreichend wahrgenommen hat und in gegenseitigem Respekt passieren wird. Und wenn mir dann ein Kind freudig erregt erzählt, dass es gerade eine große Blattwanze gesehen hat, dann höre ich aufmerksam zu. Ich war auch einmal Kind.
Jetzt bin ich Rentner ...


----------



## TTT (11. Mai 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und dieses "vor der eigenen Tür kehren" hat aus meiner Sicht nichts mit einem devoten Schuldeingeständnis zu tun, sondern ist einfach notwendig, angebracht und zudem unserer Sache dienlich.


Vor der eigenen Türe kehren ist gut, wenn denn dort Dreck liegt. Wenn es sich aber nur um subjektives Empfinden Einzelner handelt, das objektiv nicht begründet ist, kann man vielleicht um etwas mehr Verständnis werben. Je nach Situation fahre ich dann eben mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit (wenn die Fußgänger anhalten, sonst kommt man ja auch gar nicht vorbeit), mit Jogginggeschwindigkeit (was meist etwa der doppelten Schrittgeschwindigkeit entspricht) oder auch höherem Tempo vorbei.
Wir sollten auf die wenigen schwarzen Schafe einwirken, für die Übrigen das Verständnis für einen "angenehmen"  Begegnungsverkehr wecken. Aber wir sollten auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und dazu gehört auch die Einsicht, es nicht jedem Recht machen zu können. Im Straßenverkehr gibt es auch schwarze Schafe und kaum ein Überholvorgang eines Radfahrers erfolgt gesetzeskonform. Kein Mensch kommt auf die Idee, das Autofahren zu verbieten und mit einem gewissen Selbstbewußtsein sollten wir nicht immer die Schuld bei uns suchen, wenn nicht das letzte Quentchen Wohlfühlpotential erzeugt wird.


----------



## Grossvater (11. Mai 2015)

@Oldie-Paul  im Grunde Deiner Meinung - ich für mich formuliers nur immer andersrum:

Wer sich im Rentenalter wie ein Depp verhält, war wohl auch in seiner Jugend einer  (und ist es eben nicht durchs Alter geworden)

So rum schliesst es allerdings jegliche "Lernfähigkeit" aus - und das kann zumindest nicht allgemeingültig sein


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...Wer in der Jugend ein Idiot war, wird im Alter nicht weise und gütig.
> ...


Und ich würd mal sagen, jeder könnte Verhaltensweisen oder Geisteshaltungen aus früheren Zeiten rauskramen, die er heute wohl selber in Frage stellt oder wenigstens etwas kritischer sieht.


----------



## Athabaske (11. Mai 2015)

vollkommen OT, ich weiß:

Es geht weder um Rentnerbashing noch um Deppen gleichjedem Alters - es geht darum, wer in unserer Gesellschaft am längeren Hebel sitzt.
Und das sind ganz sicherlich weder die Familien mit Kindern noch die Kinder selbst. Die Mehrheit der Gesellschaft, bzw. deren Meinungsführerschaft macht sich die Verhältnisse, wie sie den eigenen Bedürfnissen entsprechen und nicht so, wie sie die Gesellschaft benötigen würde, um in Zukunft bestehen zu können.

back to topic:

Der Streit um das Betretungsrecht ist aus meiner Sicht im wesentlichen eine Generationenfrage, auf der einen Seite die als jung empfundenen Mountainbiker (obwohl das so vermutlich gar nicht stimmt und ich wesentlich mehr ältere Radler als junge kenne) und auf der anderen die im Schnitt wesentlich älteren Interessensgruppen wie Wanderer und Jäger. Selbst unter den Mountainbiker geht es dann wieder Downhill (jung) gegen Tourenbiker (alt), die einen böse die anderen gut.

Es ist richtig, ich habe unzulässig verallgemeinert, aber das nicht permanent von allen Seiten so gemacht? Das gibt mir zwar noch lange nicht das Recht dazu, könnte aber als Entschuldigung dienen?


----------



## TheGoOn (13. Mai 2015)

Hosentasche 1


----------



## TheGoOn (13. Mai 2015)

Hosentasche 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (13. Mai 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Vor der eigenen Türe kehren ist gut, wenn denn dort Dreck liegt. Wenn es sich aber nur um subjektives Empfinden Einzelner handelt, das objektiv nicht begründet ist, kann man vielleicht um etwas mehr Verständnis werben. Je nach Situation fahre ich dann eben mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit (wenn die Fußgänger anhalten, sonst kommt man ja auch gar nicht vorbeit), mit Jogginggeschwindigkeit (was meist etwa der doppelten Schrittgeschwindigkeit entspricht) oder auch höherem Tempo vorbei.
> Wir sollten auf die wenigen schwarzen Schafe einwirken, für die Übrigen das Verständnis für einen "angenehmen"  Begegnungsverkehr wecken. Aber wir sollten auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und dazu gehört auch die Einsicht, es nicht jedem Recht machen zu können. Im Straßenverkehr gibt es auch schwarze Schafe und kaum ein Überholvorgang eines Radfahrers erfolgt gesetzeskonform. Kein Mensch kommt auf die Idee, das Autofahren zu verbieten und mit einem gewissen Selbstbewußtsein sollten wir nicht immer die Schuld bei uns suchen, wenn nicht das letzte Quentchen Wohlfühlpotential erzeugt wird.




Wie gesagt:
Ich kehre lieber einmal mehr vor der eigenen Tür als einmal zu wenig.

Denn ich sehe eher die Gefahr, dass wir die Anzahl der schwarzen Schafe in unseren Reihen unterschätzen. Und damit meine ich gar nicht nur die Gravity-Fraktion, sondern gerade auch die Schotter-Junkies. Ich sehe zudem die Gefahr, dass die von normal wohlmeinenden Bikern aufgrund von Ignoranz verursachten und gar nicht bemerkten Konflikte leichtfertig abgetan werden.

Unsere Aufgabe ist es in unseren eigenen Reihen z.B. über subjektiv empfundene Gefährdung aufzuklären, dennoch nach außen durchaus wehrhaft die Interessen der Biker zu vertreten und am Ende eine gemeinsame Lösung zu finden.


----------



## mzonq (13. Mai 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ....
> Der Streit um das Betretungsrecht ist aus meiner Sicht im wesentlichen eine Generationenfrage, auf der einen Seite die als jung empfundenen Mountainbiker (obwohl das so vermutlich gar nicht stimmt und ich wesentlich mehr ältere Radler als junge kenne) ....



Wer ist hier alt?

Leider sind Autos auf Parkplätzen nun mal etabliert auxh wenn die bescheuert ausparken. Hat ca. 100 Jahre gedauert bis dem so ist. Hoffen wir mal, das wir Mtbiker nicht so lange brauchen um als normal angesehen zu werden. Ansonsten hätte ich da ja nicht mal Hoffnung für meine Söhne
Und das geht halt nur indem man sich so verhält wie man es auch von anderen erwartet.  D.h. abremsen, nett sein ohne dabei irgendjemand in den A zu kriechen.
Ist manchmal schwer.  Ich bin auch schon an einer Familie vorbeigerauscht, da dachte ichspäter 'was für ein Idiot bin ich denn?' Lag irgendwie am Adrenalinpegel und Abfahrtsrausch. Das was wir als reduzierte Geschwindigkeit betrachten ist halt für Kids und deren Eltern und Großeltern  immer noch rowdyhafte Lichtgescxht und höchst gefährlich. Da orientiere ich mich amSchwächsten. 

Am WE war ich in der gelobten Pfalz: vier Stunden Singletrail, 22 Begegnungen mit Wanderern und null Probleme mit diesen. Hab halt immer langsam gemacht, nett gegrüßt und mich bedankt wenn die zur Seite gegangen sind.

*In diesem Sinne...Love, Peace and Happy Trails
*


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Mai 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Und das geht halt nur indem man sich so verhält wie man es auch von anderen erwartet.  D.h. abremsen, nett sein ohne dabei irgendjemand in den A zu kriechen.



Word!


----------



## Athabaske (13. Mai 2015)

Was wohl der Hundegassigeher von Dir gedacht hat?

Gut, mich hat er auch nicht ins Herz geschlossen, als ich ihm zugerufen habe, es kommen noch ca 300 weitere...


----------



## mzonq (14. Mai 2015)

Du hast halt immer so eine gewinnende Art 

Aber ich meinte in meinem Post eher meine Runde am Sonntag von der wir gesprochen hatten. Da hab ich echt kaum Leute getroffen.
Aber was ich noch loswerden wollte:
Aber manchmal ist es echt verwunderlich. Da hat man 200 Meter Sichtfeld und fährt auf Wanderer zu und denkt... die müssen mich doch sehen. Dann mach ich Halt und lehne mich gegen einen Baum um die vorbeizulassen und sage auch noch schon laut 'Guten Tag' und die gucken einen an als wäre man vom Himmel gefallen. Es ist anscheinend so, das manche so sehr mit laufen und Nicht-Stolpern beschäftigt sind, das die einen 100kg Brocken in roter Weste plus Fahrrad einfach nicht sehen 
und wenn ich da nicht langsam gemacht hätte wäre denen vor lauter Schreck das Herz in den Wanderschuh gerutscht.
So. Das war mein Wort zum Vatertag.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Mai 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Da hat man 200 Meter Sichtfeld und fährt auf Wanderer zu und denkt... die müssen mich doch sehen.


Wann bist du das letzte mal in einer Gruppe gewandert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (14. Mai 2015)

Hmmm...sSooange ist das noch nicht her...ich spreche hier ja auch nicht von 20 Leuten die sich dann angeregt über Gott und die Welt unterhalten und nix von dieser mitbekommen. Ich sprech hier von zwei (2) Wanderern.  Hab mich da wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt.  Aber du hast Recht. In der Gruppe ist man schon abgelenkt(er). Hatte mich nur drüber gewundert. Vielleicht bin ich da anders weil ich beide Seiten kenne. Mtb und Wandern mit Kids. Da ist man einfach aufmerksamer.
So genug OT...vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch heute und mach ein wenig Sport.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Mai 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails?

*Karlsruher Biker aufgepasst: 
hier wird munter das Thema vermatscht.*

Seit langem ist MTB-Karlsruhe e.V. dabei, eine Freeridestrecke in Karlsruhe einzurichten. Kurz vor der Genehmigung hat die zuständige Behörde aber ein weiteres Gutachten gefordert und die Planungen hinausgezögert.

Die lokale Nachrichtenseite KA-News.de berichtet darüber und wirft dabei alle Biker in einen Topf, bringt die 2-Meter-Regel ins Spiel und fordert zur Teilnahme an einer Umfrage auf.

Nach etwa 2-jährigem Kampf gegen die 2-Meter-Regel hätten wir eigentlich gedacht, dass es auch in der kleinsten Redaktion angekommen ist:

Freeridestrecken sind dazu geeignet, der Gravity Fraktion unter den Bikern eine spannende Herausforderung zu geben und von den illegal gebauten Strecken wegzuholen.

Die 2-Meter-Regel betrifft die bereits bestehenden Waldwege und ist vor allem der großen Anzahl von Tourenbikern ein Dorn im Auge. Diese werden sich kaum auf eine Freeridestrecke locken lassen, sondern möchten auf ihren Touren das gesamte vorhandene Wegenetz legal nutzen.

Ganz besonders beeindruckt uns dann das Statement des Forstamts. Dort hält man die 2-Meter-Regel für notwendig denn: "In großstadtnahen Waldgebieten ergeben sich ganz andere Konfliktpotentiale wie in ländlichen Gebieten."

Nun wäre uns nicht bekannt, dass sich die 2-Meter-Regel auf die Wälder rund um Großstädte beschränkt. Aber wenn man angeblich nur dort Probleme hat, wozu braucht es dann ein landesweites Pauschalverbot?

Aber so ist das halt in Baden-Württemberg: Erstmal alles pauschal verbieten. Und dann aufwendige Genehmigungen und teure Gutachten fordern.

Der Artikel enthält eine Umfrage zur 2-Meter-Regel, an der Ihr bitte teilnehmen solltet. Zusätzlich sind Kommentare erwünscht.

Die Debatte ist eröffnet! 

http://www.ka-news.de/region/karlsr...ue-Downhill-Strecke;art6066,1643066,13-pg1#pg


----------



## mw.dd (15. Mai 2015)

Zitat:
_rund zehn Kilometer langen Abfahrt_

Ich kenne die Gegend um Karlsruhe nur aus dem Autofenster, aber sind die Höhenunterschiede tatsächlich so groß?


----------



## Grossvater (15. Mai 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zitat:
> _rund zehn Kilometer langen Abfahrt_


Der Satz ist wohl genauso nebenher beim Fußnägel lackieren oder Kaffeekochen entstanden wie folgender Blödsinn:

"...dass sich die schönsten, längsten und steilsten Abfahrten aus Sicht der Mountainbiker in der Region Karlsruhe befinden..."
oder
"...quer durch den Wald rasenden Biker ... schrecken Tiere auf, nehmen Verwüstungen der Flora und Fauna in Kauf..."


----------



## nollak (15. Mai 2015)

Die Strecke in Karlsruhe ist doch auch schon länger angekündigt oder nicht?

Mein Bruder studiert dort und ne paar Kumpel wohnen da daher kenne ich die geplante Strecke ein wenig. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das noch was wird. Wobei ich die aktuelle Strecke in Ettlingen jetzt auch nicht so verkehrt finde. Interessanterweise gabs dort auch noch nie Konflikte mit Wanderern o.ä. bisher hat auch nie jemand was gesagt. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl die Strecke dort ist von der Bevölkerung eh schon aktzeptiert.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (15. Mai 2015)

Ist doch eine prima Sache, wenn die Strecke auch offiziell gepflegt wird!

Gab es nicht in Waldbronn Konflikte? Ich meine es hätte einen Thread gegeben.


----------



## /dev/random (15. Mai 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zitat:
> _rund zehn Kilometer langen Abfahrt_
> 
> Ich kenne die Gegend um Karlsruhe nur aus dem Autofenster, aber sind die Höhenunterschiede tatsächlich so groß?



Nein. Eine Streckenlänge von 10 Kilometern wäre an dem geplanten Hang auch schwer möglich, da ist wohl einfach eine Null zuviel.

Wobei 10 Kilometer Abfahrt in Stadtnähe schon schön wären. 



nollak schrieb:


> Die Strecke in Karlsruhe ist doch auch schon länger angekündigt oder nicht?



Ja, siehe hier.



nollak schrieb:


> [...] Interessanterweise gabs dort auch noch nie Konflikte mit Wanderern o.ä. bisher hat auch nie jemand was gesagt. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl die Strecke dort ist von der Bevölkerung eh schon aktzeptiert.


Konflikte selber habe ich dort auch nicht erlebt. Bisher habe ich nur einmal das "Vergnügen" mit einem älteren Zeitgenossen gehabt, welcher sich u.a. pauschal über "die Mountainbiker" aufgeregt hat. Der hatte aber wohl einfach nur erhöhten Mitteilungsbedarf, ist also, in meinen Augen, nicht repräsentativ.


Im Bereich des Edelbergs (dort soll auch die legale Strecke entstehen) wird momentan die Nordschwarzwaldleitung gebaut. Anfang April sah's dort so aus:





Die Schneise hier war mal komplett bewaldet.


----------



## Sir Galahad (15. Mai 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema "vorgeschobene Argumente und sonstige Befindlichkeiten":
> - ja, die "Angst um Kinder" (sowie alte Menschen, Tiere etc.) mag immer mal wieder ein vorgeschobenes Argument sein
> - aber die Erkenntnis bringt uns in der öffentlichen Argumentation herzlich wenig
> - das können wir an bestimmten Stellen vielleicht mal anmerken
> ...



Die 2-m-Regel ist halt falsch herum. Sie müsste lauten: das Radfahren im Wald auf Wegen mit einer Breite von über 2 m ist verboten. Das dann nochmal auf 1 m runter.

Damit würden 99% der gefährlichen Begegnungen Radler mit Fußgänger (= breiter Weg mit Schottwegdownhiller a.k.a. Marathonfahrer/CCler) verhindert. Nur noch die fittesten würden die technischen Trails uphill fahren und dabei die Bewunderung der Wanderer erregen. Da sich so nur begrenzt DH-taugliches Material hochbefördern lässt, würde die Situation bergab auch massiv entschärft.

MP Kretschmar, bitte übernehmen!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (15. Mai 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Die 2-m-Regel ist halt falsch herum. Sie müsste lauten: das Radfahren im Wald auf Wegen mit einer Breite von über 2 m ist verboten. Das dann nochmal auf 1 m runter.
> 
> Damit würden 99% der gefährlichen Begegnungen Radler mit Fußgänger (= breiter Weg mit Schottwegdownhiller a.k.a. Marathonfahrer/CCler) verhindert. Nur noch die fittesten würden die technischen Trails uphill fahren und dabei die Bewunderung der Wanderer erregen. Da sich so nur begrenzt DH-taugliches Material hochbefördern lässt, würde die Situation bergab auch massiv entschärft.
> 
> MP Kretschmar, bitte übernehmen!


Das wäre aber wieder eine Diskriminierung da es wieder  auch falsche trifft...und Schotterwegsheizer wirds immer geben, da fände ich es besser ein Tempobewusstsein der Radfahrer anzuregen und eventuell durch simple Massnahmen die Nutzer zu trennen... In Berlin ist es selbstverständlich das man nach höchstens 20sec. von nem Radler blöd angebäfft wird wenn man als Touri auf dem Radweg spaziert.... 
Ähnlich wie die Trennung Auto/Fussgänger... das ich auf der Strasse laufe wenns nen Gehweg gibt, kommt selten vor... 
Ich plädiere daher für farbig getrennte Schottermarkierungen auf den problematischen hochfrequenten Strecken?? Könnte ja ein Lösungsansatz sein für Brennpunkte, ansonsten hilft nur Tempodrosselung bei Begegnungsverkehr....


----------



## ChrisZiegler (15. Mai 2015)

Anderes Thema Stuttgart Magstadt... Dort wurden Spielplätze rückgebaut oder gesperrt aufgrund anscheinend einsturzgefährdeter Bäume... Diese dürfen wiederum nicht gefällt werden aufgrund des Artenschutzes... Seltene Nistplätze vermutlich...
http://www.stuttgart.de/item/show/273273/1/9/566209

Irgendwie beisst sich die Katze da in den Schwanz und wir Waldbesucher ziehen wohl kategorisch den kürzeren... Diesmal triffts wohl die kleinsten -》Kinder denen die Erholungsfunktion des Waldes versagt wird. 
Was passiert aber langfristig wenn den Wandervereinen der überlebenswichtige  Nachwuchs auch schon vergrault wird? 
Wäre das nicht ein Grund gemeinsam mit den Wandervereinen ein modernes Betretungsrecht zu gestalten und den zumindest auf den ersten Blick übertriebenen grünen Aktionismus zu verhindern??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (15. Mai 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> ...gemeinsam mit den Wandervereinen ein modernes Betretungsrecht zu gestalten ...


Würd ich mittlerweile auch sagen. Um das, was es uns im Kern geht - nämlich ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht und gemeinsame Nutzung der vorhandenen Wege/Trails - sollte diese Gruppe eigentlich der "nächste Verbündete" sein. Zumal der "gemeine" Wanderer dem Tourenfahrer/Bikewanderer ja auch am artverwandtesten ist. Für ein Umdenken auf deren Seite lässt das angesprochene Nachwuchsproblem hoffen. 

Die bisher häufig genannte Tourismusbranche wird uns immer nur gebietsweise helfen - wenn überhaupt. Klingt vielleicht seltsam auf den ersten Blick , aber aus deren Sicht ist das Ausnahmeregelungsprinzip eigentlich ohnehin das bessere. So lässt sich nämlich alles schön gezielt steuern. Und eine lokale Freigabe der Trails schafft dann erst so den vermarktbaren Mehrwert im Gegensatz zu Gegenden, wo ein offizielles "Bikeverbot" gilt.
Zeigt sich sehr schön im Nachbarland Österreich.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Mai 2015)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Würd ich mittlerweile auch sagen. Um das, was es uns im Kern geht - nämlich ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht und gemeinsame Nutzung der vorhandenen Wege/Trails - sollte diese Gruppe eigentlich der "nächste Verbündete" sein. Zumal der "gemeine" Wanderer dem Tourenfahrer/Bikewanderer ja auch am artverwandtesten ist. Für ein Umdenken auf deren Seite lässt das angesprochene Nachwuchsproblem hoffen.



Die in letzter Zeit noch mal deutlich offenere Position des Schwarzwaldvereins und der Runde Tisch lassen darauf hoffen!


----------



## dickerbert (16. Mai 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Anderes Thema Stuttgart Magstadt... Dort wurden Spielplätze rückgebaut oder gesperrt aufgrund anscheinend einsturzgefährdeter Bäume... Diese dürfen wiederum nicht gefällt werden aufgrund des Artenschutzes... Seltene Nistplätze vermutlich...


Und was schlägst du stattdessen vor? Die Bäume fällen, die vermutlich mehrere hundert Jahre alt sind? Bis so ein Baum nachgewachsen ist, sind einige Spielplätze an einen anderen Ort versetzt worden. 
Wären die Bäume nicht so alt, wären sie wahrscheinlich schon lange gefällt. Der einzige der wirklich immer den Kürzeren zieht ist die Natur!


----------



## Carsten (16. Mai 2015)

Getrennte Wege sollten nur in Ausnahmefällen die Lösung sein. Z.B. Für kommerzielle Nutzung durch Lift, Shuttle oder den Tourismus. Ansonsten fahren wir landesweit mit gemeinsamer Nutzung, Beteiligung am Wegeerhalt und gegenseitigem Respekt und Toleranz am Besten.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (16. Mai 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Und was schlägst du stattdessen vor? Die Bäume fällen, die vermutlich mehrere hundert Jahre alt sind? Bis so ein Baum nachgewachsen ist, sind einige Spielplätze an einen anderen Ort versetzt worden.
> Wären die Bäume nicht so alt, wären sie wahrscheinlich schon lange gefällt. Der einzige der wirklich immer den Kürzeren zieht ist die Natur!


Also wenn ich den letzten Satz von Dir konsequent zuende Denke dann hast Du recht. Aber dafür sollten wir wohl einen neuen Thread aufmachen Titel "Menschenheit vs Planet Erde "???
Klar Überbevölkerung usw. ständig wachsende Anzahl der auf diesem Planeten lebenden Menschen usw. Und jeder hat einen entsprechenden ökologischen Fussabdruck den er hinterlässt mal mehr mal weniger...

Mich stört an dieser Pressemeldung nicht, das die Bäume geschützt werden oder das seltene Tierarten dort Zuflucht gefunden haben... mich stört diese Alternativlosigkeit der Politik und deren Bevollmächtigen.

Folgende Meldung hätte mich echt positiv überrascht:
Der Spielplatz im Eichenhain musste umziehen aufgrund des Alters der Bäume und der damit einhergehenden Gefahr durch Astbruch.Ausserdem wurden seltene Bewohner sehr zahlreich in den Baumhöhlen nachgewiesen so daß diese Maßnahme notwendig war. Den neuen Spielplatz finden Sie nun an folgender Ecke....... Reicht schon und alles ist gut, aber der letzte Satz wäre schon enorm wichtig...

Stattdessen wird abgebaut oder gesperrt???? Ist das alles was Behörden heute noch einfällt?? 
Gerade im Bereich einer Großstadt wo der Erholungsraum so wichtig und rar ist??
Zudem ist diese Situation nicht erst seit gestern bekannt und die Entscheidung einen Spielplatz umzuziehen hätte durchaus vorbereitet werden können??

Und dann denke ich an Genehmigungsprozesse um überhaupt irgendetwas an anderer Stelle wieder zu erbauen??
Wenn ein neuer Spielplatz entstehen sollte, was ist den dafür alles notwendig? Artenschutzgutachten, Naturausgleichsmassnahmen, Gutachten über den Standort usw. und dann fliegt am letzten Tag vor Baubeginn ein Specht über den geplanten Spielplatz auf der Suche nach einer Made... Pech, den schon steht fest, der fertig geplante Spielplatz kann dort nicht gebaut werden....

und täglich grüßt das grüne (ökologische) Murmeltier.

Oftopic:
ich fang mir demnächst einen Specht und setzte den im Rathauskeller samt Nistplatz aus... und dann geb ich dem NaBu einen Tip und


----------



## ChrisZiegler (16. Mai 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Getrennte Wege sollten nur in Ausnahmefällen die Lösung sein. Z.B. Für kommerzielle Nutzung durch Lift, Shuttle oder den Tourismus. Ansonsten fahren wir landesweit mit gemeinsamer Nutzung, Beteiligung am Wegeerhalt und gegenseitigem Respekt und Toleranz am Besten.



Ja Du hast ausnahmsloß recht, ich gebe aber zu bedenken auch wenn wir noch so höflich oder zurückhaltend unseren Fahrstil anpassen die Radfahrknigge beachten usw. wird es trotzdem immer wieder Schotterwegskönige geben die dieses Benehmen nicht kennen oder allgemeine benimm Regeln gänzlich unbekannt sind...

Das Beispiel Berlin war aus einem wichtigem Grund genannt. Ich habe dort die Radler beobachtet und bin immer wieder erstaunt. Auf den roten markierten Radwegen heizen die an Fussgängern vorbei als gäbs kein morgen mehr... niemand beschwert sich (ich kann mich jedoch zu Unfallzahlen nicht äussern da mir unbekannt) kaum fahren die Radler runter von den markierten Radwegen reduzieren die Ihr Tempo automatisch da die Fussgänder nicht mehr mit Ihnen rechnen... funktioniert wie Auto/Fussgänger nur mit dem Unterschied das der gleiche Weg benutzt wird mit entsprechenden markierten Vorrangsspuren für beide.

Und diese Schnapsidee könnte meiner Meinung nach an Brennpunkten auf breiten Schotterwegen so ab 4m Wegbreite durchaus hilfreich sein...
Hat aber nichts mit der 2m-Regel zu tun sondern könnte wenn überhaupt nur im unmittelbaren Bereich von stark frequentierten Wanderparkplätzen hilfreich sein. Der ortskundige Biker meidet diese Stellen sowieso aber der Schotterwegskönig mit Navi-App halt leider nicht...

Egal. Vorschlag kann ja hiermit wieder versenkt werden, ich begegne auf meinen Touren fast ausschliesslich Bikern, ist komisch aber isso... liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich eher früh oder sehr spät fahre und Wanderparkplätze umfahre zumindest bei mir in der Heimat.


----------



## dickerbert (17. Mai 2015)

Dass markierte Radspuren neben dem Fußweg funktionieren, da ist Berlin wahrscheinlich eine Ausnahme und nur daran geschuldet, dass es in Berlin viele Radfahrer gibt. Andernorts ist der Anteil so klein, dass Fußgänger gerade dort laufen wo sie wollen - und in der Regel nie Konflikte auftreten, weil ja kaum Radfahrer vorhanden. Genau so würde es im Wald auch sein, mit dem Unterschied dass man im Wald noch unaufmerksamer ist.


----------



## Stopelhopser (17. Mai 2015)

Nicht zwei Meter Regel, aber schönes Beispiel aus dem MTB Bereich wie Umweltschutz (seltene Lurche) vorgeschoben wird um Interessen (Ruhe im Dorf) einzufordern.:

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...port/-/id=1552/did=15523178/nid=1552/1533ooj/

Müll muss echt nicht sein, aber als regelmäßiger Zuschauer bei DH Veranstaltungen kenne ich die bescheidene Parksituation in dem schmalen SW- Dorf. Ist halt ein Tal, ein schmaler Schlauch und intelligente Konzepte wie ein Shuttle Service usw. fehlen.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (17. Mai 2015)

Der Lurchi kommt doch eh nur nachts aus seinem Versteck??? Tagsüber trifft man den nicht an...

Edit/Korrektur: bei Regen und Nachts
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feuersalamander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (21. Mai 2015)

Heute auf DIMB open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/753524951435817

Neue Töne im Blätterwald

Wir hatten ja schon mehrfach vom neuen Schwarzwaldvereinsheft berichtet. Jetzt ist auch die Presse darauf aufmerksam geworden. Die Badische Zeitung bringt den Artikel "Schwarzwaldverein sieht die Zwei-Meter-Regel im Wald kritisch".

Damit ist die neue Öffnung des Schwarzwaldvereines aus dem Kreis der Wanderer und Mountainbiker hinaus in die Öffentlichkeit getreten. Die Presse nimmt dies positiv auf und einem neuen Miteinander im Wald sollte eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Der Artikel kann gerne bei der Badischen Zeitung kommentiert werden
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schwarzwaldverein-sieht-die-zwei-meter-regel-im-wald-kritisch

.


----------



## trail_desire (21. Mai 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Heute auf DIMB open Trails
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/753524951435817
> 
> Neue Töne im Blätterwald
> ...


_.......Es gibt mit Sicherheit Fußpfade, da sollte man mit dem Rad nicht runterfahren." Wenn es soweit kommen sollte, dass die Regel gekippt wird, müsse man den Schritt machen, für Mountainbiker gesperrte Pfade streng zu kontrollieren und auch Bußgelder zu verhängen......._

Und genau das befürchte ich. Wir dürfen dann auf flachen 1,50 breiten Wegen fahren, die für den SV als geeignet fürs Radfahren erscheinen aber da wo es interessant wird steht dann das Verbotsschild. Und dann heißt es umdrehen oder u.U. ordentlich zahlen. Was wenn dann im Laufe der nächsten Jahre immer mehr Pfade gesperrt werden? So geht der Schuß für uns gewaltig nach hinten los.

Der Zeitungsbericht ist aber recht gut. Wenn die Redakteure jetzt noch einen Biker dargestellt hätten, der normal auf dem gleichen Pfad unterwegs ist wie der Wanderer, ohne die Bewegungsunschärfe und Flugphase, dann wäre es perfekt. So kommt mi bei mir leider immer noch das Bild vom rasenden Biker an.


----------



## MO_Thor (21. Mai 2015)

Es bleibt die kleine Hoffnung, dass Kontrollen im Wald weiter "nicht umsetzbar" bleiben werden. Der Wald ist groß, da müssen sich Kontrolleure und Kontrollierte erstmal finden.
Es wird ja jetzt schon nicht kontrolliert - zumindest habe ich noch nie jemanden im Wald stehen sehen, der einen auf 2m-Kontrolletti macht. 

Und es bleibt die Hoffnung, dass der Schwarzwaldverein wirklich nur solche Wege für Biker sperrt, bei denen die Gründe nachvollziehbar und richtig sind. Wege, auf denen der Bergabverkehr den Bergaufverkehr aus geländetechnischen Gründen extremst gefährden würde. In dem Sinne: weniger unken, mehr abwarten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Mai 2015)

... es bleibt die Hoffnung, dass in Baden-Württembergs Wäldern mal die Vernunft Einzug hält und vernünftige Fußgänger vernünftigen Radfahrern begegnen und dann braucht es vernünftiger Weise weder Sperren noch Kontrollen.


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Mai 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Und genau das befürchte ich. Wir dürfen dann auf flachen 1,50 breiten Wegen fahren, die für den SV als geeignet fürs Radfahren erscheinen aber da wo es interessant wird steht dann das Verbotsschild. Und dann heißt es umdrehen oder u.U. ordentlich zahlen. Was wenn dann im Laufe der nächsten Jahre immer mehr Pfade gesperrt werden? So geht der Schuß für uns gewaltig nach hinten los.
> .



Schon heute sind dem Forst die problematischen Wege bekannt und er könnte abkassieren. Tut er aber nicht. Über die Gründe möchte ich nicht zu sehr spekulieren. Aber zum einen fehlt es an Kontrolleuren, zum anderen ist es politisch nicht erwünscht. Seit wir mit der Petition vor 2 Jahren angefangen haben ist mir erst ein Fall bekannt (Hohenstaufen bei Göppingen) wo es einmal tatsächlich Kontrollen gegeben hat.
Ordentlich zahlen ist auch etwas übertrieben. Der Regelsatz liegt je nach Schwere bei a.) mündliche Ermahnung, b.) 25-35 EUR.

Im Augenblick sind etwa 100% der Pfade gesperrt auch wenn kein Schild dran steht. Ich glaube da können wir uns nicht wesentlich verschlechtern.
Es liegt aber auch an uns und unserer Fahrweise wie viele Wege in Zukunft gesperrt sein werden. Das wird aber nicht der Schwarzwaldverein entscheiden. Wenn, dann wird darüber die Forstbehörde entscheiden und da sind die Mountainbiker auch schon vernetzt.

PS: Auch wenn das in einem Kommentar dort verlinkte Video harmlos ist. Es sorgt für eine ordentliche Diskussion. Das sind so Kleinigkeiten wo ich persönlich denke: "Leute fahrt doch, aber muss man immer alles auf Video bannen und veröffentlichen?" Wir tun uns damit keinen Gefallen.


----------



## trail_desire (21. Mai 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Im Augenblick sind etwa 100% der Pfade gesperrt auch wenn kein Schild dran steht. Ich glaube da können wir uns nicht wesentlich verschlechtern.



Doch, wenn überall mittels Schild auf das Verbot hingewiesen wird, weiß es auch der allerletzte Mohikaner und als Biker kannst du dich gar nicht mehr rausreden von wegen du wusstest nicht und nicht nachgemessen und so....

Der SV sollte wenn er sich öffnet Nägel mit Köpfen machen und erkennen, daß genau an den schwierigsten Pfaden die wenigsten Probleme auftreten. Zum Einen weil dort nicht schneller gefahren werden kann als Wanderer laufen. Zum Anderen sind dort auch nur wenige und vor allem sichere Biker unterwegs die ihr Rad auch beherrschen.
Daher halte ich die Einschränkung die da schon wieder ins Spiel gebracht wird für unnötig und nicht angebracht.
Für Sperrungen aus Naturschutzgründen, z.B auch zeitlich begrenzt wegen Brutzeit, habe ich vollstes Verständnis, allerdings sollte eine solche Sperrung genauso für Wanderer gelten, da es keinen Nachweis gibt, der dem Wanderer weniger Störungspotential ausweist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (21. Mai 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Und es bleibt die Hoffnung, dass der Schwarzwaldverein wirklich nur solche Wege für Biker sperrt, bei denen die Gründe nachvollziehbar und richtig sind. Wege, auf denen der Bergabverkehr den Bergaufverkehr aus geländetechnischen Gründen extremst gefährden würde. In dem Sinne: weniger unken, mehr abwarten.



Auch wenn man in Baden-Württemberg Zweifel an der Rechtsstaatlichkeit des aktuellen Betretungsrechts anbringen kann, so dürfte auch in einem geänderten Gesetz jedenfalls nicht der Schwarzwaldverein das Recht zum Sperren von Wegen zugesprochen werden. Wenn öffentliche Wege gesperrt werden sollen, dann ist das ein hoheitlicher Akt und vor dessen Erlass muss ein rechtsstaatlichen Anforderungen genügendes Verfahren stattfinden.


----------



## trail_desire (21. Mai 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Auch wenn man in Baden-Württemberg Zweifel an der Rechtsstaatlichkeit des aktuellen Betretungsrechts anbringen kann, so dürfte auch in einem geänderten Gesetz jedenfalls nicht der Schwarzwaldverein das Recht zum Sperren von Wegen zugesprochen werden. Wenn öffentliche Wege gesperrt werden sollen, dann ist das ein hoheitlicher Akt und vor dessen Erlass muss ein rechtsstaatlichen Anforderungen genügendes Verfahren stattfinden.



Ja genau.....genau so muß das  rechtsstaatliche Verfahren damals auch gelaufen sein, als die Lobby es geschafft hat die Landesregierung von der Notwendigkeit der 2-Meter Regel zu überzeugen.....


----------



## Stopelhopser (21. Mai 2015)

*1991*! Und was hat sich geändert? Laut diesem Artikel wäre der Wald nun ein knappes Vierteljahrhundert später schon längst tot:



> Die schlimmsten Sünder jedoch sind, jedenfalls nach Ansicht des Schwäbischen Albvereins, die Mountain-Biker. Ihre Vollbremsungen hinterlassen im Gras tiefe Narben, die nur langsam verheilen, die kantigen Stollenreifen reißen schütteres Gelände auf, und immer wieder werden Wildtiere aufgeschreckt und verscheucht, wenn die "Hohlweg-Hooligans" rudelweise johlend den Hang hinabbrausen.
> Mitunter versäumen rücksichtslose Biker, Weidegatter wieder zu verschließen, und oft werden durchhängende Elektrozäune niedergewalzt. "Eine Lenkung und Reglementierung muß kommen, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei", verlangt denn auch Bertram Georgii vom Wildbiologischen Institut der Universität München.
> Nach Paragraph 14 des Bundeswaldgesetzes ist das Radfahren auf Wegen durch Forst und Tann nur geduldet. Präzise Auslegungen fehlen bisher, weil die aus Kalifornien importierte Bike-Euphorie in Deutschland erst in den letzten Jahren um sich gegriffen hat. Das Bayerische Umweltministerium, immerhin, hat bereits angeordnet, daß "Bergradfahren" nur auf besonderen Wegen zulässig sei - nicht aber auf Wiesen und Weiden, in Bachbetten und auf privatem Grund.
> Baden-Württemberg will den Freizeit-Radsport noch in diesem Jahr per Erlaß regeln, "zum Schutz der Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und der Erholung der Waldbesucher". Die beiden am stärksten betroffenen Bundesländer schließen auch die Einführung von Nummernschildern für Geländeräder nicht aus, um Rad-Rowdys identifizieren zu können.
> "Der Waldboden ist an vielen Stellen stark zerfurcht, regelrecht umgegraben und von den Stollenreifen bis zu 20 Zentimeter tief aufgerissen", berichtet der Stuttgarter Forstdirektor Fritz Oechssler. Statt auf Wiesen zu äsen, bleibe das verschreckte Rotwild lieber im Dickicht, wo es nun frische Triebe und Setzlinge zernage.



http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13489193.html


----------



## trail_desire (21. Mai 2015)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> *1991*! Und was hat sich geändert? Laut diesem Artikel wäre der Wald nun ein knappes Vierteljahrhundert später schon längst tot:



Ist er doch.....guggst du hier.....



 
.....aber die Biker waren das nicht.....


----------



## trail_desire (22. Mai 2015)

Während der SV schon ein Stück weiter ist, findet man auf der WEB-Präsenz des SAV immer noch diese diesen Link aus 2013.....

Offenbar will man hier ewig auf alten Vorurteilen rumreiten.

http://wege.albverein.net/2013/12/03/mountainbiker-auf-wanderwegen/

Wenn man das liest, schüttelts einen.....

_Stolz hat nichts gegen Mountainbiker, im Gegenteil. »Ich bewundere, wie die Jungs mit ihren Rädern umgehen können. Sie sollen ihren Sport ausüben, aber doch bitte auf breiten Wegen und nicht an den sensiblen Stellen, wo andere ehrenamtlich für die Allgemeinheit etwas geleistet haben, das dadurch zerstört wird.«_

Wie soll man denn besonders auf breiten Wegen mit dem Rad umgehen können?.....beim Rentnerslalom?
Zählen Fahradfahrer nicht auch zur Allgemeinheit?

_»Dort wandern wir schon gar nicht mehr hin«, sagt Doris Sautter, Vorsitzende des Albvereins Pfullingen. »Die Motivation der Wegewarte schwindet, wenn sie sehen, was in kurzer Zeit aus ihrer Arbeit geworden ist.« Dabei hätten die Mountainbiker gerade zur Breitenbachquelle hinauf einen schönen Forstwirtschaftsweg. »Und was machen sie? Sie fahren auf dem Wanderweg.«_

Ja warum wollen die nicht auf dem Forstwirtschaftsweg  wandern? da bleiben dann doch die Wanderschuhe auch sauberer?

_Auf den »Singletrails« prallen zwei Welten aufeinander: Wanderer und Wegewarte auf der einen, Mountainbiker auf der anderen Seite. Platz gibt es im Begegnungsverkehr aber nur für eine Gruppe._

WTF....ja, aber nur für die, die nicht teilen wollen......auch wenn sie die Wege Pflegen, berechtigt das nicht zu Besitzansprüchen.

_Ihre Stollenreifen graben sich in den nassen Boden und ziehen eine Rinne, die 15 Meter den Weg entlang läuft. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich das Wasser auf dem ganzen Weg verteilt und ihn matschig macht. Eberhard Ilgen steht machtlos daneben und kann nur immer wieder seine Querrinne freiräumen. Nach vier Wochen, sagt Stolz, ist alles wieder beim Alten. Der Weg ist immer nass. _

_Die vielen Quellen am Albtrauf verstärken das Problem der Wegewarte. Der Wanderweg zur Breitenbachquelle etwa sei kaum noch begehbar. Er verlief immer schon durch die Wasser führende Zone unterhalb des Albtraufs, konnte aber durch die Wegewarte einigermaßen trocken gehalten werden. Jetzt nicht mehr: Seit Mountainbiker die Breitenbachquelle und den Weg dorthin entdeckt haben, ist vor lauter Schlamm kein Durchkommen mehr._

Zur Erosion wird ja selbst schon eingeräumt, daß der Weg immer nass ist. Würden alle Biker dort zu Fuß zusätzlich zu den bereits vorhandenen Wanderern wandern, wären die Schäden genauso.
Teilweise ist sogar das Gegenteil der Fall. Lange Nässe, tausend Fußstapfen im Schlamm. Versuche auszuweichen machen den Weg noch breiter.
Wenn es abtrocknet helfen die Bikespuren sogar die Unebenheiten der Fußstapfen, worin sich lange das Wasser hält, wieder zuzuwalzen(Ganz besonderen Dank an die Fatbiker)

Darüber hinaus, muß ein Naturpfad trocken gelegt und eingeebnet werden? Ist das nicht unnatürlich?
Kann man nicht die Ursprünglichkeit der Natur akzeptieren und den Weg mit all seinen schwierigen Unwegsamkeiten meistern?
Ist diese Herausforderung beim Wandern nicht mehr gefragt? Braucht man dazu angelegte Strecken, gar Rollatorgeeignet?
Wieso dürfen Wandervereine Wege um/ausbauen während der Biker an vorhandenen Wegen keine Umbauten vornehmen darf?
Wobei wie oben erwähnt, wer will das schon?
Fragen über Fragen......


----------



## prince67 (22. Mai 2015)

Ist schon ärgerlich, wenn beim Genuss der Natur die Natur stört.


----------



## AlexMC (22. Mai 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, muß ein Naturpfad trocken gelegt und eingeebnet werden? Ist das nicht unnatürlich?
> Kann man nicht die Ursprünglichkeit der Natur akzeptieren und den Weg mit all seinen schwierigen Unwegsamkeiten meistern?



Nein, wir sprechen hier ja von Wandern und nicht von Trekking


----------



## Beorn (22. Mai 2015)

Lustig, was die da über einen alten Heimattrail schreiben. Nass ist das immer, Wanderer hab ich da in 6 Jahren keinen getroffen. Es stellt sich mir eher die Frage, warum dort überhaupt jemals ein Weg angelegt wurde. So tolle ist der Bachlauf jetzt auch nicht anzusehen, da gibts in der Ecke schönere und wenn die Quelle aus dem Karst kommt, weil darunter lehmige Schichten sind, dann ist das wie beschrieben an vielen Stellen am Trauf so. Da hätte man sich überall mal einmal mehr Gedanken machen sollen, ob es sinnvoll ist, dort einen Weg anzulegen.

Außerdem hat er die Reiter vergessen!

Man sollte denen wirklich mal ins Hirn kriegen, dass Reifen keine erhöhte Erosion bedeuten. Ein Starkregen und seine Entwässerungsrinne ist zu und das war sie auch schon immer, wird der werte Herr aber niemals zugeben.

Zur Verbindung von Hobby am Ort der Berufsausübung wirds für mich immer knapper, wenn man das alles liest! Unverbesserliche Engstirnigkeit!


----------



## Stopelhopser (29. Mai 2015)

Heute im SWR Fernsehen ein Bericht über MTB in Albstadt und im Besonderen über Fumic.


http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/al.../did=15603110/nid=13831150/1cd9hqe/index.html

Vielleicht bin ich bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu empfindlich, aber der Drift bei 3:25 auf öffentlichen Wegen (2m breit!) müsste nicht sein. Obwohl er es kann, wie ich neidvoll zugeben muss.


----------



## ciao heiko (2. Juni 2015)

Heute auf DIMB open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

_ Schön illegal

titelt der Chefredakteur des MountainBIKE Magazin Jens Vögele über die Marathon Strecke in Bad Wildbad.

Er nimmt damit die Aussage des Bad Wildbader Bürgermeisters aufs Korn der bei der Siegerehrung meinte: "Radsport und unsere Stadt - Das passt gut zusammen".

Das MountainBIKE Magazin findet die richtigen Worte. Niemand hat Lust an 363 Tagen im Jahr illegal unterwegs zu sein. Das passt ganz sicher nicht.

Nun ist es in Bad-Wildbad nicht nur so dass die Marathonstrecke im Rest des Jahres illegal ist. Es sind auch mehrere Wege seit einem Jahr vom Forst gezielt gegen Biker mit Bäumen zugelegt worden.

Die Diskrepanz mit der man um Biker wirbt und gleichzeitig Wege blockiert könnte kaum grösser sein. Bad-Wildbad entwickelt sich leider immer mehr zum negativ Beispiel im Schwarzwald.

Beitrag über die Wegblockaden in BadWildbad vom 4.6.2014_
_https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/576127485842232_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (2. Juni 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> _Nun ist es in Bad-Wildbad nicht nur so dass die Marathonstrecke im Rest des Jahres illegal ist. Es sind auch mehrere Wege seit einem Jahr vom Forst gezielt gegen Biker mit Bäumen zugelegt worden.
> _


Ich behaupte mal ganz stumpf.....da wird wohl auch wieder Vetterchenwirtschaft betrieben. Was hat der Forst davon, daß er die Wege für Biker blockiert.....nichts. Biker stören wohl kaum bei der Arbeit. Der Tourismus......auch nichts, kann nur sein, daß das denen nicht ganz klar ist. Vielleicht meint die Stadt tatsächlich man kann alle Biker in ein Lager stecken. 
Ich habe hier aber sogar den Verdacht, daß hier ganz bewusst im Auftrag des Bikeparkbesitzers gehandelt wurde. Der will natürlich, daß alle in seinen Bikepark kommen, wenn sie schon mal in Wildbad sind. 
Auch der wird irgendwann verstehen, daß das eine nichts, oder nur wenig mit dem anderen zu tun hat. Vielleicht würde ich auch mal in den Park, aber in aller erster Linie will ich auf natürlichen Wegen fahren und die Natur genießen.
Wenn meine Anschuldigung falsch sein sollte, erwarte ich vom Bikepark einfach mal, daß er sich dafür einsetzt, daß die Sperrungen entfernt werden. Er bekommt dadurch eher mehr, nicht weniger Besucher.
Zumindest konnte man in der Presse bisher nichts zum Thema finden, scheint ganz so als wäre es den Verantwortlichen vom Park ganz recht so.


----------



## muddymartin (4. Juni 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal ganz stumpf.....da wird wohl auch wieder Vetterchenwirtschaft betrieben. Was hat der Forst davon, daß er die Wege für Biker blockiert.....nichts. Biker stören wohl kaum bei der Arbeit. Der Tourismus......auch nichts, kann nur sein, daß das denen nicht ganz klar ist. Vielleicht meint die Stadt tatsächlich man kann alle Biker in ein Lager stecken.
> Ich habe hier aber sogar den Verdacht, daß hier ganz bewusst im Auftrag des Bikeparkbesitzers gehandelt wurde. Der will natürlich, daß alle in seinen Bikepark kommen, wenn sie schon mal in Wildbad sind.
> Auch der wird irgendwann verstehen, daß das eine nichts, oder nur wenig mit dem anderen zu tun hat. Vielleicht würde ich auch mal in den Park, aber in aller erster Linie will ich auf natürlichen Wegen fahren und die Natur genießen.
> Wenn meine Anschuldigung falsch sein sollte, erwarte ich vom Bikepark einfach mal, daß er sich dafür einsetzt, daß die Sperrungen entfernt werden. Er bekommt dadurch eher mehr, nicht weniger Besucher.
> Zumindest konnte man in der Presse bisher nichts zum Thema finden, scheint ganz so als wäre es den Verantwortlichen vom Park ganz recht so.


Ich hatte vor einem Jahr bei der Stadt angefragt, da lautete die Begründung , wanderer hätten sich über Biker mehrfach beschwert...


----------



## skask (5. Juni 2015)

Und wenn sich die Biker mal über die Wanderer beschweren? Dann dürfen die doch sicher nur noch auf dem Lothar-Pfad...... oder?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Juni 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Und wenn sich die Biker mal über die Wanderer beschweren? ...


War auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Juni 2015)

Heute auf DIMB Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

*Schwäbischer Albverein sucht Wegtoleranz Slogan*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe 2/2015 der "Blätter des schwäbischen Albvereins" schreibt der Vizepräsident Reinhard Wolf dass er in Neuseeland "share with care" Schilder gesehen hat. Nun möchte er gerne einen griffigen deutschen Slogan um auch auf der schwäbischen Alb Wege zur Doppelnutzung zu beschildern.

Erkennt hier der SAV erstmalig an dass Mountainbiker auch gerne auf schmalen Wegen unterwegs sind? Das wäre aus unserer Sicht zu begrüßen.

Auf jeden Fall sollten wir das Angebot annehmen und gute Textvorschläge oder Beispiele senden an:
[email protected]

Die aktuelle Ausgabe 2/2015, Seite 45
http://albvereinsblatt.albverein.net/aktuelle-ausgabe/

oder direkt auf Seite 45
http://issuu.com/typomage/docs/blsav_2_2015_web_opt/45?e=1049152/13287200


----------



## TTT (8. Juni 2015)

Es mag tatsächlich eine leichte Öffnung dahinterstehen (Heiko kann das sicher am besten beurteilen) und ein Testballon in Richtung der eigenen Reihen darstellen. Dies öffentlich schon zu feiern erscheint mir als ein zu frühes Signal, dass man mit einem Beitrag mit einer derart negativen Grundeinstellung gegenüber uns Bikern bei uns schon Punkte sammeln kann. In sofern verstehe ich mein zurückhaltendes Posting auf Facebook (wie Helmut wahrscheinlich auch?) als Signal an den SAV, dass da mehr kommen muß...
Und die Likes bei den vorigen Kommentaren bestärken mich in der Annahme, dass die meisten Biker das ähnlich sehen.


----------



## trail_desire (8. Juni 2015)

.....auch wenn es die Regel sein sollte......sagt doch schon alles.
Mir erscheint die vermeintliche Öffnung der Wandervereine eher als geschickter Schachzug, um in der Öffentlichkeit ein Entgegenkommen zu signalisieren, das in Wirklichkeit gar kein Entgegenkommen ist.
Ahnlich wie schon in Bondes Märchenbuch weitere 10 % Singeltrails versprochen werden, kann man dann behaupten man tut doch was für Biker.
Und dann werden an den interessanten Wegen klammheimlich Verbotschilder folgen.
Es hilft nichts, die 2 Meter Regel muss komplett weg liebe Wandervereinler.....euch gehört   die Welt nicht alleine .


----------



## Stopelhopser (9. Juni 2015)

Die armen Wurzeln, das tötet doch den Baum. Davon wissen diese Stadmenschen nix, das man mit einem Nagel einen Baum umbringen kann. Und einen biker auch noch. Alsodoppelter Frevel.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wanderer-entdeckt-hinterhaeltige-falle-fuer-mountainbiker


----------



## Stopelhopser (10. Juni 2015)

Falle die Zweite:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/unbekannter-baut-auf-mountainbike-strecke-fallen-auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (10. Juni 2015)

Von den Fallen wurde heute sogar im SWR3-Radio berichtet. Aber das ist der falsche Thread dafür.


----------



## trail_desire (11. Juni 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Von den Fallen wurde heute sogar im SWR3-Radio berichtet. Aber das ist der falsche Thread dafür.


Wieso der falsche Thread?


----------



## AlexMC (11. Juni 2015)

Deswegen wahrscheinlich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/absichtliche-fallen-fuer-biker.589819/page-19
Wobei es hier für einen aus BW mehr Relevanz hat.


----------



## trail_desire (12. Juni 2015)

Die Fallenstellerei wird ja langsam zum Volkssport......so lange wie die Täter sich auch noch im Recht sehen durch das schwachsinnige Gesetz wird sich das stetig weiterentwickeln, bis es einmal in einem tragischen Todesfall endet.
Dass jetzt sogar schon genehmigte Strecken manipuliert werden, zeigt zu welcher Untoleranz die 2 Meter Regel in den letzten Jahren geführt hat. Das muß endlich ein Ende haben. 
Vielleicht helfen ja diese schwarzen Schaafe bei unseren Gegnern etwas zu bewirken, genauso wie es die schwarzen Schaafe in unseren Reihen geschafft haben......hoffentlich aber noch rechtzeitig, bevor was ernstes passiert.
Liebe Verantwortlichen in der Politik......wacht endlich auf. Hier gilt es langsam einen kleinen Krieg zu beenden. Das Problem das durch das BW-Waldgesetz so verschärft wird, ist schon lange keine Bagatelle mehr.


----------



## Traufradler (12. Juni 2015)

Habe eben um ca 16.25 Uhr auf der Heimfahrt im Auto bei SWR3 gehört , dass über positive Rückmeldungen von Mountainbikern zu Wanderern und Reitern berichtet werden soll. Und es kamen auch schon Meldungen. Weiß jemand mehr darüber?


----------



## Fortis76 (15. Juni 2015)

Hier ist  noch ne Diskussion, in der die 2-Meter-Regel indirekt angesprochen wird.
http://www.baden-tv.com/mediathek/kategorie/sport/trikottausch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2015)

Hatten wir den schon?
http://mobil.ka-news.de/region/karl...ht-eine-neue-Downhill-Strecke;art6066,1643066

Immerhin werden dort Ursache und Wirkung mal korrekt dargestellt:
_...Denn in den Wäldern von Baden-Württemberg gibt es eine gesetzliche Regelung, die für verstärktes Konfliktpotential zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgängern sorgt..._


----------



## Isolator76 (16. Juni 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich nur noch Downhiller?
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen... Ich freu mich, dass sich da überhaupt etwas in Richtung gemeinsamer Waldnutzung tut.

Da ich aber so überhaupt gar nichts mit Downhill anfangen kann und eher durch die Landschaft radeln möchte, sehe ich dem Bau dieser Strecken eher skeptisch entgegen. Denn wo eine offizielle DH-Strecke ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die umgebenden Strecken (evtl. bis auf direkte Zubringer) weiterhin gesperrt bleiben (bzw. durch zusätzliche Verbotsschilder explizit gesperrt werden) und der Unmut der Verfechter der 2m-Regel dann eher noch größer wird, wenn man eben nicht die "extra für euch Mountainbike-Chaoten" (so stell ich mir den O-Ton vor) gebaute Strecke nutzt.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Und vielleicht sind diese DH-Strecken ja auch ein Art Auslöser dafür, dass ein Umdenken bei einigen Sturköpfen beginnt und sie sich allmählich an das Bild des legal im Wald fahrenden MTB'lers gewöhnen.


----------



## pndrev (16. Juni 2015)

Genau diese Bedenken habe ich auch. Solange klar ist (wäre?), dass Downhillstrecken hauptsächlich die illegalen Buddelaktionen kanalisieren bzw. unnötig machen, wäre ja alles gut. Aber zB hier (in Bayern wohlgemerkt) habe ich auch schon Aussagen gehört: "Da an dem Berg kommt eine offizielle Strecke hin, und dann werden an allen anderen Trails Verbotsschilder aufgestellt, dass war Bedingung für den Streckenbau." 

Da geht mir die Hutschnur hoch, ich fahr Bike weil ich Touren auf Trails fahren will, und nicht nur im Kreis...


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juni 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> "Da an dem Berg kommt eine offizielle Strecke hin, und dann werden an allen anderen Trails Verbotsschilder aufgestellt, dass war Bedingung für den Streckenbau."


Das ist Wunschdenken.


----------



## pndrev (16. Juni 2015)

Schon klar.

Der nächste Satz war auch "Das wollten die (Verwaltung?) so - ob ihr euch (anwesende Biker) dann dran haltet, können wir (die Erbauer) ja nicht beeinflussen".

Zeigt halt nur, wie wenig in den Entscheidungsebenen darüber nachgedacht wird. Es kommt ja auch keiner auf die Idee, Nordic Walker auf die am Waldrand gelegene Aschenbahn zu verweisen, die ja "extra für Läufer" angelegt wurde. Überspitzt gesagt.


----------



## Downhillfan83 (16. Juni 2015)

Super dass ihr das angeht. Wie weit ist man schon in diesem Projekt?

Finde diese Regelung auch Blödsinn, wer weiß wer da in den Wandervereinsvorständen seine Finger mit im Spiel hat?


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Genau diese Bedenken habe ich auch. Solange klar ist (wäre?), dass Downhillstrecken hauptsächlich die illegalen Buddelaktionen kanalisieren bzw. unnötig machen, wäre ja alles gut.



Genau dafür sind sie gedacht. Mich stört die Vermengung des Themas "2-Meter-Regel" mit dem Anlegen spezieller Radfahrstrecken auch; das hat eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun.



pndrev schrieb:


> Aber zB hier (in Bayern wohlgemerkt) habe ich auch schon Aussagen gehört: "Da an dem Berg kommt eine offizielle Strecke hin, und dann werden an allen anderen Trails Verbotsschilder aufgestellt, dass war Bedingung für den Streckenbau."





pndrev schrieb:


> Der nächste Satz war auch "Das wollten die (Verwaltung?) so - ob ihr euch (anwesende Biker) dann dran haltet, können wir (die Erbauer) ja nicht beeinflussen".



Dazu kann man nur sagen: Kein Verband, Verein, Gruppe oder irgend jemand sonst hat die Macht, über die gesetzlichen Beschränkungen für das Radfahren im Wald hinausgehende Einschränkungen oder Verbote mit Behörden, Grundbesitzern oder wem auch immer zu vereinbaren.


----------



## pndrev (16. Juni 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dazu kann man nur sagen: Kein Verband, Verein, Gruppe oder irgend jemand sonst hat die Macht, über die gesetzlichen Beschränkungen für das Radfahren im Wald hinausgehende Einschränkungen oder Verbote mit Behörden, Grundbesitzern oder wem auch immer zu vereinbaren.



Das ist dem Verein auch klar. Nur der Forstverwaltung scheinbar nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Das ist dem Verein auch klar



Verstehe ich nicht; hat der Verein denn die Bedingung akzeptiert oder nicht?


----------



## Isolator76 (17. Juni 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dazu kann man nur sagen: Kein Verband, Verein, Gruppe oder irgend jemand sonst hat die Macht, über die gesetzlichen Beschränkungen für das Radfahren im Wald hinausgehende Einschränkungen oder Verbote mit Behörden, Grundbesitzern oder wem auch immer zu vereinbaren.



Dann werden zur Not selbst ausgedruckte und laminierte Schilder aufgehängt (hat man hier im Thread ja auch schon Bilder gesehen), die zwar genaugenommen keine Bedeutung haben und deshalb eigentlich auch nicht beachtet werden müssen...
Und wir, die sich mit dem Thema befassen, wissen das dann evtl auch. Aber viele Menschen sehen solch ein Verbot, halten es für legitim und sind sich sicher, dass wir Biker dort nichts verloren haben. 
Und selbst wenn keine Schilder kommen sollten, gibt es dann noch das bereits oben angesprochene "Problem", dass es dann in der Nähe eine explizit für diese bunten Radfahrer-Rowdies (denn für die macht es eben meist keinen Unterschied ob MTBler im Allgemeinen oder Downhiller im Speziellen) ausgewiesene Strecke gibt, auf der wir uns gefälligst zu tummeln haben. Schliesslich besteht ja auch immer noch die 2m-Regel und die bewirkt bisher, dass man uns in manchen Ecken BaWü's bestenfalls gerade mal so duldet (aber nicht akzeptiert).
Ich hoffe dass es nicht so kommt, sehe aber eine mögliche Gefahr, dass sich die Fronten dadurch verhärten können.
(Und wenn es so kommen sollte dann hoffentlich nur kurzfristig, bis sich auch der Letzte an das Bild des Radfahrenden Waldbesuchers gewöhnt hat, oder die alten Hardliner endlich nicht mehr unter uns weilen.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (18. Juni 2015)

Der DAV Stuttgart bezieht Stellung

Im Vorwort des Heftes 3/2015 bezieht Fritz Bauer, Vorsitzender des DAV Stuttgart, Stellung zur 2-Meter-Regel und zur Landespolitik.
_
"(...) Eine nicht minder extreme Stellung hat Baden-Württemberg bei einer Bergsportart inne, die schon lange etabliert ist und rasant weiter wächst: dem Mountainbiken. Als einziges deutsches Bundesland dürfen RadlerInnen auf unseren Waldwegen laut gültigem Landeswaldgesetz unter 2 Metern Breite ihr Fahrrad nur schieben. Hier wird deutlich, dass Naturschutz und der Schutz der „Schwächeren“ (in diesem Falle der Wanderer) stark vermischt werden. 

Es gehört zu den Aufgaben eines Jeden von uns, der seinen Sport in der Natur ausübt, sensibel und achtsam mit ihr umzugehen. Dem absolut überwiegenden Teil unserer Mitglieder unterstelle ich diese Haltung – sie ist schließlich essentieller Bestandteil unseres Leitbildes. Wir werden auch weiterhin im Umgang miteinander (z.B. Radler und Wanderer) achtsam bleiben und entsprechend unserer Naturschutzinhalte Neulinge in Ausbildungskursen entsprechend sensibilisieren. So bin ich überzeugt, dass wir die Natur schützen und sie gleichzeitig alle gemeinsam genießen können."_

Das gesamte Heft gibt es hier:
http://www.alpenverein-stuttgart.de/downloads/stuttgart_alpin/Stuttgart Alpin 2015-3.pdf


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Juni 2015)

Heute auf open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
*
"Zur Sache Baden-Württemberg" 
Heimtückische Fallen gegen Mountainbiker*

Der SWR berichtete gestern über Mountainbike-Fallen. Es wird dabei über den aktuellen Fall an der Borderline Freiburg, die früheren Nägel in Geislingen und den Draht an der MTB Strecke in Albstadt berichtet. Die Betroffenen kommen dabei zu Wort. Der Vorstand des RSG Zollernalb spricht von einer gemeinsamen Resolution aller örtlichen Vereine in Albstadt, welche das Geschehen beruhigte.

Im Beitrag wird erwähnt, dass die Verbände landesweit zusammen stehen müssen, um  Fallenleger ins Abseits zu stellen. Herr Lieber, Mitarbeiter im Landwirtschaftsministerium und Leiter des Runden Tisches in Stuttgart, berichtet vom positiven Verlauf der Gespräche. Die Verbände erkennen einander an. Eine Neuinterpretation der 2-Meter-Regel oder eine Gesetzesänderung sei eventuell nötig.

Ein erster Hinweis darauf kann das Zitat aus dem Beitrag sein, dass "Wanderwege" befahren werden dürfen, wenn diese 2-Meter breit sind. Neu ist die Interpretation, dass die Messpunkte feste Begrenzungen sein müssen wie Pfosten, Steine oder Bäume.

Wir wissen zwar dass diese Interpretation auch nicht praxisgerecht ist, aber im Vergleich zu früheren Aussagen, dass nur eine Forststrasse erlaubt sei, erkennen wir schon einen deutlichen Unterschied in der Tonalität.

Wir sehen uns politisch auf einem guten Weg. Wir hoffen, dass die drastischen Beiträge der letzten Tage die Fallensteller zur Vernunft bringen und wir uns auch im Wald wieder auf einem guten, und vor allem sicheren, Weg befinden.

Der Fernsehbeitrag in der SWR Mediathek:
http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-w...54/did=15504976/nid=3477354/9cg9im/index.html

Der Beitrag kann gerne auf der Facebookseite des SWR kommentiert werden.
https://www.facebook.com/ZurSacheBW/posts/351985324925892

Bild: Screenshot SWR Homepage.
#w2mr #opentrails


----------



## Traufradler (19. Juni 2015)

eben gefunden zum geplanten Bikepark in Burladingen:

http://www.swp.de/hechingen/lokales/burladingen/Biker-warten-auf-die-Strecke;art5604,3284212


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Heute auf open Trails:
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
> *
> "Zur Sache Baden-Württemberg"
> ...




Mal abgesehen vom Thema "Fallen", das endlich von der Presse mit der gebotenen Deutlichkeit aufgegriffen wird, lohnt sich der oben verlinkte SWR-Bericht auch, weil dort ein Mitarbeiter des Landwirtschaftsministeriums zu Wort kommt und sich öffentlich dazu äußert, ob möglicherweise eine Gesetzesänderung sinnvoll ist (ca. ab Minute 4.45 wird es interessant). 

Da tut sich langsam was im Ministerium!


----------



## Athabaske (19. Juni 2015)

...klar tut sich dort etwas, die räumen schon mal langsam auf.

Am 13. März 2016 sind Landtagswahlen und aller Voraussicht nach werden hinterher gerade im MflR einige Stellen neu besetzt.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...klar tut sich dort etwas, die räumen schon mal langsam auf.
> 
> Am 13. März 2016 sind Landtagswahlen und aller Voraussicht nach werden hinterher gerade im MflR einige Stellen neu besetzt.




Wobei so Mitarbeiter wie der im Film gezeigte davon (hoffentlich) nicht direkt betroffen sind, oder? 
Die kriegen dann halt im Zeifel einen anderen Chef. Viel schlimmer als jetzt kann es in dem Fall ja nicht werden.
Hoffe ich.


----------



## baentle (20. Juni 2015)

Sogar Bonde 007 hat mittlerweile erkannt, dass man das Gespräch mit den Bikern suchen sollte,einfach ein Blitzmerker der Mann...
Hier die Quelle: http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1622/did=15706718/nid=1622/13l7udh/index.html
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1622/did=15706718/nid=1622/13l7udh/index.html
Und der SWV ist mittlerweile auf den Trichter gekommen, dass der Wald nicht allein den Wanderern gehört, aber an der 2m-Regel möchte man trotzdem festhalten


----------



## TheGoOn (20. Juni 2015)

Alles schön und gut das sie so langsam was machen wollen. Ich bezweifel aber stark das viele Gemeinden diese Ausnahmeregelung durchführen werden. Es gibt zwar immer mehr Gemeinden die Strecken freigeben aber ein wirkliches Wegnetz is es dann doch nicht.

Und als ich den Absatz weiter unten lass: "8.500 Kilometern das größte ausgewiesene Mountainbike-Wegenetz Europas". War ich doch etwas verduzt. Wo sollen diese 8500 km sein? Ich finde keine gute Seite wo man diese Finden kann, sonst wäre ich regelmässig im SW unterwegs, auch die Suche in diversen Foren ergibt meistens Sackgassen. Wenn mir jemand einen Link zu einer Seite hat wo ich diese ACHTTAUSENDFÜNFHUNDERT KILOMETER finden kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## ciao heiko (20. Juni 2015)

Willkommen auf 8420 km Forststrasse und ca 80 km Trails. 
http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/sport-erlebnis/mountainbiking/searchtouren/index_html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (21. Juni 2015)

Eine noch bessere Übersicht gibt es hier:
http://www.naturparkscout.de/mapben...yBBOX=3424893.0,5361587.0,3428893.0,5365587.0

Dann links unten auf Naturparkkarte klicken und MTB Wegenetz und Wegequalität ankreuzen. Aber Vorsicht, nicht alles was blau ist ist auch ein Singletrail. Die 80km Trail sind einfach nur Verbindungswege zwischen den Forststrassen die nicht geschottert sind. Echte Trails, die auch fahrtechnisch Spass machen, gibt es so gut wie nicht.

Netterweise bietet der Naturparklplaner auch die Funktion "Wanderwege" und "Wegequalität". Das sieht man was möglich wäre.


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Juni 2015)

Heute auf DIMB Open Trails

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails?fref=nf
_
Vorsicht Satire?

Der SAV ist stolz! Stolz darauf, für die Beibehaltung eines Verbots gekämpft zu haben und damit erfolgreich zu sein. Das meint zumindest der Präsident des SAV:

„Massive Vorstöße des DIMB (Verband Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike), das in Baden-Württemberg geltende Verbot des Radfahrens auf Wegen im Wald unter 2 m Breite zu kippen, wurden vom Petitionsausschuss und vom Landtag Baden-Württemberg zurückgewiesen. .... Der Schwäbische Albverein hat in mehreren Eingaben und Veröffentlichungen für die Beibehaltung des Verbots gekämpft.“

Lieber SAV, da wart Ihr aber echt erfolgreich. Ihr habt es geschafft, Euch als Verteidiger einer rückwärtsgerichteten Verbotskultur zu präsentieren. Ihr habt es geschafft, Euch als Gegner der von der DIMB geforderten gegenseitigen Akzeptanz und Rücksichtnahme – was habt Ihr eigentlich dagegen? – zu produzieren. Es hat Euch nicht – und leider auch nicht die Politik – interessiert, dass wir sogar klare Spielregeln für das Miteinander von Fußgängern und Radfahrern, nämlich den grundsätzlichen Vorrang von Fußgängern gefordert haben und weiter fordern. Es ist Euch wohl egal, dass wir auch aktiv dafür etwas tun und ständig werben, z. B. mit unserem eigenen Verhaltenskodex. Das ist schade, denn Eure Haltung ist in anderen Bundesländern – Stichwort „Hessen“ – Geschichte und auch die anderen Wanderverbände sehen uns mit anderen Augen (DAV, Naturfreunde) oder denken zumindest darüber nach (SWV).

Wir finden es auch ziemlich traurig, dass Ihr das zwar einzusehen scheint, aber daraus nicht die richtigen Schlussfolgerungen zieht:

„Unsere ablehnende Haltung hat uns in Kreisen der Mountainbiker den Ruf eingebracht, wir seien grundsätzlich gegen das Radfahren und würden uns jeglicher Realität verschließen. Um diesen absurden Vorwurf zu begegnen, hat der Vorstand die Initiative ergriffen und lässt derzeit Vorschläge für drei Mountainbikerouten über die Alb ausarbeiten.“

Lieber SAV, Eure Großzügigkeit  rührt uns zu Tränen. Aber mal im Ernst, so kommen wir nicht weiter. Nicht das Radfahren im Wald auf Wegen ist das Problem, das man lösen muss. Ganz im Gegenteil, die nur in Baden-Württemberg existierende „2-Meter-Regel“ ist das Problem. Warum kommen andere Bundesländer ohne diese Regel aus? Warum  meinen z. B. in Hessen alle betroffenen Interessensgruppen und selbst die hessischen Wanderverbände, dass man so eine Regel nicht braucht? Darüber solltet Ihr mal nachdenken und mit uns sprechen! Wir stehen für den Dialog bereit. Wir wollen ein Betretungsrecht für alle Waldbesucher – nicht gegeneinander, sondern miteinander – und laden auch Euch ein, mit uns am Runden Tisch nach guten Lösungen zu suchen. Wie das geht und dass wir da mit dabei sind, haben wir mit einer großen Verbändevereinbarung „Wald und Sport“ in Hessen bewiesen.  Also?

Warum aber „Vorsicht Satire“? Lieber SAV, Ihr solltet mal darüber nachdenken, wie manche Aussagen im Kontext wirken:

„Ob der Schwäbische Albverein selbst die drei Wege .... kann zu gegebener Zeit entschieden werden. Die Integrierung von Flüchtlingen wird in den nächsten Jahren immer mehr zum Thema werden. Der Schwäbische Albverein sollten diesen Personen Hilfestellung und Aufgaben geben. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, sie beim Naturschutz oder in der Wegearbeit ehrenamtlich arbeiten zu lassen. Landesforstpräsident Max Reger ergänzt zum Thema „Mountainbike“ .....“

Wie denn nun? Mountainbiker als Flüchtlinge? Wir wissen nicht, ob Ihr das im SAV wirklich so seht oder meint und wir wollen mal davon ausgehen, dass da etwas recht unglücklich verkürzt und in einen nicht existieren Zusammenhang gesetzt wurde. Denn: Auch wir finden es Übrigens auch wichtig, dass Menschen, die in Not und Verzweiflung bei uns Zuflucht suchen, offen und herzlich aufgenommen werden. Aber das doch bitte im richtigen Kontext!

Die Zitate stammen aus Blätter des Schwäbischen Albvereins 2/2015 und sind im vollständigen Kontext auf Seite 51 „Sitzung des Hauptausschusses – die wichtigsten Themen“ „Aus dem Bericht des Präsidenten“ nachzulesen.

http://bit.ly/1Gpej30

._


----------



## bodnsay (21. Juni 2015)

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/schwarzwaldverein-verurteilt-mountainbiker-fallen-a-1039925.html
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/geng...erurteilt-mountainbike-fallen--106494469.html


----------



## trail_desire (21. Juni 2015)

24.000 KM Wanderwege, 8.500 Km langweilige Mountenbikerouten von denen lächerliche 10 % Singeltrails werden sollen. Wie die dann aussehen kann ich mir denken. 1,50 breit und flach, auch mit dem E-Crosser zu befahren.
Nein danke, da fahr ich lieber illegal weiter und grüße wie immer freundlich. in 99,9% der Begegnungen passt das auch.

Die Arroganz dieser Vereine ist zum kotzen. Wie kann man nur so von sich eingenommen sein und versuchen uns mit so einer lächerlichen 10 % Nummer abzuspeißen. 
Man sollte den Spieß mal umdrehen. Ich fordere jetzt mal dreist, alle Wanderer die eh oft zu 4 nebeneinander laufen, dürfen nur noch auf Wegen mit mindestens 3,50 m laufen. 
Schmalere Wege dürfen nur noch mit Bikes befahren werden......das kurbelt auch die deutsche Bikeindustrie an.....


----------



## Goiskopf (22. Juni 2015)

Heute, Montag, den 22.6.15, in der SWP:

*Gegen die Eskalation 
Streit um Mountainbiking: Schwarzwaldverein will runden Tisch*
*
Unbekannte bauen im Wald Fallen für die ungeliebten Mountainbiker. Die Wanderlobby Schwarzwaldverein distanziert sich – und sucht das Gespräch. Der Konflikt ist im Schwarzwald besonders groß. JÜRGEN RUF, dpa *

Gengenbach. Nach einer Serie von Sabotageakten an Strecken für Mountainbiker im Wald hat der Wanderverband Schwarzwaldverein zur Besonnenheit aufgerufen. Der Verein verurteile die Taten, sagte Präsident Georg Keller am Samstag in Gengenbach (Ortenaukreis). Der Konflikt zwischen Radfahrern und Wanderern dürfe nicht eskalieren. „Wir müssen über ein Umdenken nachdenken“, sagte Keller. Der Wald sei für alle da, Wanderer könnten ihn nicht wie selbstverständlich für sich alleine beanspruchen. Ziel sei es, sich mit Mountainbikern auf gemeinsame Regeln zu verständigen. Der Schwarzwaldverein werde daran arbeiten und suche das Gespräch mit allen Beteiligten. In den vergangenen Wochen hatten im Südwesten – unter anderem in Freiburg und im Ortenaukreis – Unbekannte an mehreren Stellen im Wald Fallen sowie Barrieren aufgebaut und so Mountainbiker gefährdet. Nur durch Glück sei niemand verletzt worden, sagte eine Sprecherin der Polizei. Die Fallen seien so gebaut worden, dass sie zu schweren bis tödlichen Verletzungen hätten führen können. Konkrete Spuren von Tätern gebe es nicht. Wer eine Falle sehe, solle die Polizei alarmieren. „Es ist viel Bewegung im Wald. Wir müssen sie in geordnete Bahnen lenken“, sagte Keller bei der Hauptversammlung seines Vereins. Im Wald stießen stärker als früher gegensätzliche Interessen aufeinander. „Unser Bestreben ist, darüber konstruktive Gespräche zu führen.“ Der Schwarzwald sei mit mehr als 23 000 Kilometern Strecke eine der größten Wanderregionen in Europa und biete zugleich mit insgesamt 8500 Kilometern das größte ausgewiesene Mountainbike-Wegenetz Europas. Das Konfliktpotenzial sei daher hier besonders hoch. Um ins Gespräch zu kommen, bildete der Schwarzwaldverein am Samstag einen Arbeitskreis. Er soll alle an einen Tisch holen. Zudem plädierte Keller dafür, die im Landeswaldgesetz verankerte Regel, dass Waldwege bis zu zwei Metern Breite für Radfahrer grundsätzlich tabu sind, beizubehalten. So würden gefährliche Begegnungen auf engen Pfaden verhindert. Gleichzeitig könnten örtlich Ausnahmen von dieser Regel ausgehandelt werden, damit Biker auf ausgewiesenen Strecken auf ihre Kosten kommen. Wanderer könnten dann auf andere Wege ausweichen. Forst- und Tourismusminister Alexander Bonde (Grüne) stellte sich am Samstag hinter den Plan. „Die derzeitige Rechtslage im Landeswaldgesetz macht solche lokalen Lösungen ausdrücklich möglich“, sagte er vor den Delegierten des Schwarzwaldvereins. Es mache Sinn, darüber zu sprechen. Die emotional geführte Debatte über das Biken im Wald müsse durch gemeinsame Gespräche entschärft werden. „Keine Gruppe darf mit dem Kopf durch die Wand. Wir brauchen ein Miteinander, kein Gegeneinander“, sagte Bonde. „Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass vor Ort konstruktive Gespräche geführt und gemeinsame Lösungen gefunden werden können.“ Auch das Land suche den Dialog mit Wanderern, Radfahrern, Jägern, Förstern, Landwirten und Waldbesitzern. So könne es gelingen, dauerhaft ein rücksichtsvolles Miteinander im Wald zu erreichen.


...dazu wieder das altbekannte "MTB-Raser-Bild", welches nun schon mehrmals für Artikel herangezogen wurde...


----------



## mw.dd (22. Juni 2015)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Der Schwarzwald sei mit mehr als 23 000 Kilometern Strecke eine der größten Wanderregionen in Europa und biete zugleich mit *insgesamt 8500 Kilometern das größte ausgewiesene Mountainbike-Wegenetz Europas*. *Das Konfliktpotenzial sei daher hier besonders hoch.*



Immer der gleiche Unsinn, mit warmen Worten getarnt.
Und ein untauglicher Lösungsansatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (22. Juni 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails?fref=nf

*Der Präsident des Schwarzwaldvereines, Georg Keller im Interview mit der Acher-Rench Zeitung.*

"Frage Zeitung: "Haben Sie sich schon einmal von einem Mountainbiker auf einem Wanderweg gestört gefühlt?"
Antwort Keller: "Nein, noch nie"

Frage Zeitung: "Von Freunden oder anderen Wanderern schon von Vorkommnissen gehört?"
Antwort Keller: "Nein, auch nicht, und als Präsident des Schwarzwaldvereins würde ich es natürlich normalerweise mitbekommen, wenn es zu solchen Vorfällen kommen würde, zumindest wenn sie schwerwiegend sind."


----------



## MO_Thor (22. Juni 2015)

Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich all die Berichterstattung rund um das Fallenstellen lese. Denn während der MTB Freiburg e.V. nur wenig zitiert wird und meist auch nur "Das kann tödlich enden" sagen darf, räumt man den Wandersleuten gewaltig viel Platz ein, damit sie ihren 2m-Wahnwitz zementieren können…
Es kocht in mir dermaßen, dass ich lieber keinem Schwarzwald/Schwäbische Alb-Vereinsmitglied begegnen möchte. 

Aber so geht es mir immer, wenn sich jemand gegen logisch nachvollziehbare Argumentation sperrt. Von einem selber wird demütigstes Einlenken erwartet, damit die betonierte Meinung des Gegenüber Bestand hat. 
Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## trail_desire (22. Juni 2015)

Merkt ihr das nicht auch......das ist jetzt nicht positiv was der Keller da sagt, sondern negativ. Dieser Spruch soll die 2-Meter Regel in ein gutes Licht stellen. Es gibt ja keine Probleme, weil wir die 2-Meter Regel haben. Dasshalb muss sie bleiben......

Natürlich gibt es Konflikte, ich hab das auch schon erlebt. Aber nur selten auf Pfaden und dann auch nur weil die Leute von einer Regel wissen, nicht weil sie sich wirklich gestört fühlen.
O Ton einer Begegnung:" Sie wissen aber, daß sie hier nicht fahren dürfen".....meine Antwort...."Habe ich sie  erschreckt, behindert,  oder irgendwie gafährdet"?......"nein, eigentlich nicht"....
Konflikte gibt es oft nur auf breiten Wegen, auf denen sich die Wandererscharen nebeneinander tummelten und sich gestört fühlen, weil sie den Weg auch mal teilen müssen.
Die Verbände und die Regierung arbeiten im Hintergrung gerade an einen Festigung der Regel, so ist zumindest mein Eindruck.

https://www.mountainbike-tourismusforum.de/

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06...-des-mountainbike-tourismusforum-deutschland/

Zum Glück gibt es auch solche Entwicklungen......da steht BW noch ganz weit hinten......Im Ländervergleich wird man da hoffentlich bald merken, daß man mit Almosen und falschen Versprechen nicht weiterkommt.


----------



## MO_Thor (22. Juni 2015)

Vor allem will Keller seinen eigenen Runden Tisch haben - den, der bereits im Nachhall der Petition eröffnet wurde, scheint er zu ignorieren. Vielleicht gefällt ihm nicht, was dort am Ende rauskommen könnte.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube es wäre etwas zuviel verlangt wenn der SWV Präsident im Beisein des Ministers Bonde sich gegen die 2-Meter-Regel ausgesprochen hätte. Hatte der SWV in der Anhörung doch noch für den Beibehalt gestimmt und wäre somit dem Minister in den Rücken gefallen.
Vor seinen verdienten Wegewarten hätte der neue Präsident Keller, nach 20 Jahren der MTB Ablehnungspolitik durch Expräsident Dieterle, sich auch kaum durchsetzen können. Und der SWV ist auch gegenüber Forst, Jagd und Grundeigentümern stark vernetzt. Von dort kommen aber die meisten Widerstände gegen MTB. Also musste er taktieren. Das eine sagen und das andere nicht ausschliesen. Wobei er ja selbst seine Argumente ad absurdum führt. Wenn es keine Probleme mit Bikern gibt, dann ist auch die 2-Meter-Regel unnötig.

Mir wäre es am liebsten gewesen es wären keine Worte zur 2-Meter-Regel gefallen sondern man hätte nur von der Rücksichtnahme und den Gesprächen gesprochen.

Trotzdem würde ich behaupten das der SWV sich öffnet und die Gespräche konstruktiv laufen. Und wenn wir die Medienberichterstattung lesen, dann hat sich die öffentliche Wahrnehmung von MTB deutlich geändert.

Beim MTB Tourismusforum waren übrigends einige Vertreter des Schwarzwaldtourismus anwesend. Ich denke auch dort hat man erkannt welches Potential im MTB Tourismus liegt, aber auch welche Wünsche Mountainbiker haben.


----------



## trail_desire (22. Juni 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich behaupten das der SWV sich öffnet und die Gespräche konstruktiv laufen. Und wenn wir die Medienberichterstattung lesen, dann hat sich die öffentliche Wahrnehmung von MTB deutlich geändert.



_.......Zudem plädierte Keller dafür, die im Landeswaldgesetz verankerte Regel, dass Waldwege bis zu zwei Metern Breite für Radfahrer grundsätzlich tabu sind, beizubehalten......_

Da genau hört bei mir die Hoffnung auf den SWV auf. Man will was für uns tun, ja. Aber an der Grundsatzfrage will auch er nicht rütteln.
Ein paar Pfade freigeben zum das Gewissen beruhigen.....damit bleiben 99,9% aller Touren die ich von meiner Haustüre aus fahre illegal.
Es kann nur was werden ohne pauschales Verbot. Die neue Beschilderung z.B. im Sauerland ist ein guter Weg.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Juni 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Beim MTB Tourismusforum waren übrigends einige Vertreter des Schwarzwaldtourismus anwesend. Ich denke auch dort hat man erkannt welches Potential im MTB Tourismus liegt, aber auch welche Wünsche Mountainbiker haben.



Ich denke nicht, dass der Bezug zum Tourismus sonderlich hilfreich ist.
Das eine restriktive Regelung des Betretungsrechts für Radfahrer dem Tourismus nicht schadet, sieht man in Tirol...
Und um ein besseres Wegenetz geht es hier eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Goiskopf (22. Juni 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...Wobei er ja selbst seine Argumente ad absurdum führt. Wenn es keine Probleme mit Bikern gibt, dann ist auch die 2-Meter-Regel unnötig.



...das Problem dabei ist der Status quo...

Er sagt, es gibt MIT der bestehenden Regelung keine Probleme...also behalten...
 - heisst für Ihn nämlich...es fährt aktuell praktisch niemand auf Wegen unter 2m und somit gibt es auch keine Konflikte

Wir wissen, es gibt auch OHNE die bestehende Regelung keine Probleme...also weg damit...
 - weil wir nämlich wissen, dass sich ohnehin fast niemand daran hält und es nach dem Wegfall dieser Regelung nahezu keine "Mehrfrequentierung" durch Mountainbiker auf Wegen unter 2m ergeben werden...

das ist eben der riesen Unterschied in der Argumentation...


----------



## trail_desire (22. Juni 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wäre etwas zuviel verlangt wenn der SWV Präsident im Beisein des Ministers Bonde sich gegen die 2-Meter-Regel ausgesprochen hätte. Hatte der SWV in der Anhörung doch noch *für* den Beibehalt gestimmt und wäre somit dem Minister in den Rücken gefallen.



....du meinst *gegen*....

Warum in den Rücken fallen??? Wieso zu viel verlangt???Bonde hat die 2-Meter Regel doch nicht gemacht.  Der SWV hat die damals bei der Regierung durchgedrückt.
Wenn man jetzt den Fehler erkennen würde, wäre es nur vernünftig das der jetzigen Regierung zu sagen und die zu bestärken dies zu ändern.
Die Wandervereine wollen dies beibehalten, ist doch klar. Denen ist nur nicht klar was sie damit bewirken....siehe die Konflikte/Fallen, die es in dieser Itensität nur in BW gibt.
Sie sollten sich lieber dafür stark machen um den Wald zu schützen.....man muß nur mal in andere Bundesländer fahren und vergleichen wie die Wälder aussehen.....In BW gleicht der Wald in viel zu vielen Regionen einem unaufgeräumten Firmengelände.....eher wie ein Schlachtfeld und keinesfalls nachhaltig, wie immer gepriesen.


----------



## TTT (22. Juni 2015)

Ich gebe Euch Recht, man kann oder muß aus den Kommentaren von Keller negative Dinge herauslesen. Allerdings vertraue ich dabei auch auf Heiko, der im ständigen Gespräch mit den Personen ist und zu einem anderen Schluss kommt. Hinter den Kulissen laufen eben doch viele Dinge anders, als sie in der Öffentlichkeit aus den verschiedensten Gründen dargestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (22. Juni 2015)

- Der SWV hat sich in der Anhörung *für* eine Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel ausgesprochen. Die Wanderverbände haben Bonde während der Petition dazu gedrängt die 2-Meter-Regel beizubehalten. Bonde hat sich deren Argumetation zu eigen gemacht und sich damit gegen uns gestellt. Da können die Wanderverbände doch 6 Monate später keine Kehrtwendung machen.

- Es ist allen beteiligten Verbänden bekannt dass sich niemand an die 2 Meter Regel hält.

Wir haben, wie TTT darstellt, das Problem das im öffentlichen Sprachgebrauch noch sehr viele Rücksichten genommen werden müssen. Hinter den Kulissen sieht es da glücklicherweise schon etwas freundlicher aus und am runden Tisch kommt auch niemand mit solchen absurden Argumenten. Man weiss dass die anderen Fachverbände sachlich kontern würden. Deshalb beschränkt man sich dort auf die echten Fakten und die sehen sehr MTB freundlich aus, aber wir sind auch leider noch nicht am Ziel. Es zählt nicht nur das Argument sondern es braucht einfach eine Menge Zeit in BaWü alt eingefahrene Meinungen zu ändern und niemanden das Gesicht verlieren zu lassen.

- Der SWV hat übrigends seine Mitgliedsbeiträge ordentlich erhöht. -> das ist nicht zuletzt auch auf den Mitgliederschwund zurück zu führen.
- Der Vizepräsident Stübler ist aus dem Amt ausgeschieden. Er war, als ehemaliger Forstpräsident, ein Verfechter der 2-Meter-Regel.
http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms...hauptversammlung-schwarzwaldverein_150620.pdf

.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## MO_Thor (22. Juni 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wir haben, wie TTT darstellt, das Problem das im öffentlichen Sprachgebrauch noch sehr viele Rücksichten genommen werden müssen. Hinter den Kulissen sieht es da glücklicherweise schon etwas freundlicher aus und am runden Tisch kommt auch niemand mit solchen absurden Argumenten.



Balsam für meinen Blutdruck.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Juni 2015)

Bitte beachten:
-Den runden Tisch den Keller anspricht ist der SV interne zum Verhältnis Wanderer - Bergradfahrer
- Die Beitragserhöhung die auf der aktuellen JHV auf der Tagesordnung stand war die Umlage der Gliederungen an den Hauptverband, das spricht eher für eine Professionalisierung im Hauptverband als Reaktion auf die schwindende Ehrenamtlichkeit vor Ort.


----------



## Isolator76 (22. Juni 2015)

Man liest immer wieder: "Zudem plädierte Keller dafür, die im Landeswaldgesetz verankerte Regel, dass Waldwege bis zu zwei Metern Breite für Radfahrer grundsätzlich tabu sind, beizubehalten. So würden gefährliche Begegnungen auf engen Pfaden verhindert."

Auf welche gefährlichen Begegnungen berufen die sich denn da immerzu? Gibt es da Quellen? Oder nur heiße Luft, weil man annimmt, dass man theoretisch auf schmalen Wegen auch schlechter ausweichen kann (wenngleich das im Wald nahezu immer geht)?


----------



## pndrev (22. Juni 2015)

Isolator76 schrieb:


> Auf welche gefährlichen Begegnungen berufen die sich denn da immerzu? Gibt es da Quellen? Oder nur heiße Luft...?




War das 'ne rethorische Frage?


----------



## HelmutK (22. Juni 2015)

Isolator76 schrieb:


> Auf welche gefährlichen Begegnungen berufen die sich denn da immerzu? Gibt es da Quellen?



Die gefährlichen Begegnungen existieren nur in der Phantasie. Zu den Tatsachen gibt es jetzt eine neue Quelle namens Georg Keller, Präsident des Schwarzwaldvereins, der selbst sagt, dass weder Störungen noch Konflikte gibt. Warum er trotzdem die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel fordert, wird wohl nur er wissen.


----------



## duc-748S (23. Juni 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Die gefährlichen Begegnungen existieren nur in der Phantasie. Zu den Tatsachen gibt es jetzt eine neue Quelle namens Georg Keller, Präsident des Schwarzwaldvereins, der selbst sagt, dass weder Störungen noch Konflikte gibt. Warum er trotzdem die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel fordert, wird wohl nur er wissen.



Vermutlich ist der Gedankengang ja der, dass es eben durch die Regelung weder Störungen noch Konflikte gibt und sie deshalb beibehalten werden sollte.
Seine Aussage dahingehend zu deuten, dass es auch ohne die Regel weder Störungen noch Konflikte geben würden ist mMn zu viel Fehlinterpretation.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Juni 2015)

*Schilder gesucht*

Die DIMB - Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. wird auch dieses Jahr wieder mit einem Stand auf der Eurobike vertreten sein. Kernthema ist Open Trails und wir suchen für die Dekoration Fotografien von MTB Verbots- und Trailtoleranz-Schildern. Wir möchten daraus eine Collage erstellen.

Wer uns solche Fotografien zur Verfügung stellen möchte, der sende sie uns bitte in hoher Auflösung an [email protected]

Schreibt bitte eine kurze Notiz dazu, dass die entsprechende Fotografie von Euch selbst gemacht wurde und wir diese nutzen dürfen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe.
Euer Open Trails Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goiskopf (23. Juni 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist der Gedankengang ja der, dass es eben durch die Regelung weder Störungen noch Konflikte gibt und sie deshalb beibehalten werden sollte.
> Seine Aussage dahingehend zu deuten, dass es auch ohne die Regel weder Störungen noch Konflikte geben würden ist mMn zu viel Fehlinterpretation.
> 
> _Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_



genau das meinte ich mit meinem Post...



Goiskopf schrieb:


> ...das Problem dabei ist der Status quo...
> 
> Er sagt, es gibt MIT der bestehenden Regelung keine Probleme...also behalten...
> - heisst für Ihn nämlich...es fährt aktuell praktisch niemand auf Wegen unter 2m und somit gibt es auch keine Konflikte
> ...



...und genau das ist eben unser Problem...den Verantwortlichen (Keller und co.) klar zu machen, dass es faktisch OHNE diese Regelung bereits keine Probleme gibt, denn es hält sich ja de facto niemand wirklich daran...jedenfalls nicht die, von denen "Konfliktpotential" ausgehen könnte. Also ganz offiziell meine ich...das er sich "privat" im klaren darüber ist...steht auf einem anderen Blatt...
Aber das würde Ihre Argumentation ja völlig aushebeln und daher glaube ich an eine öffentliche Aussage, "Ja wir wissen, es hält sich niemand daran und es gibt trotzdem keine Konflikte"...eher nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Juni 2015)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> genau das meinte ich mit meinem Post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...und genau das ist eben unser Problem...den Verantwortlichen (Keller und co.) klar zu machen, dass es faktisch OHNE diese Regelung bereits keine Probleme gibt, denn es hält sich ja de facto niemand wirklich daran...jedenfalls nicht die, von denen "Konfliktpotential" ausgehen könnte. Also ganz offiziell meine ich...das er sich "privat" im klaren darüber ist...steht auf einem anderen Blatt...



Es gibt dazu u.a. die Studie von Prof Schraml die auch auf schmalen Wegen durchgeführt wurde und die zeigt das Biker auch dort fahren.
"Anteil an Mountainbikern auf verbotenen Wegen 20 - 45%"
http://de.scribd.com/doc/148494585/Bikestudie-Schwarzwald-pdf

Auf der fachlichen Ebene gibt es eine Menge Datenmaterial welches wir verwenden können. Herr Schraml ist im übrigen der Moderator des runden Tisches in Stuttgart.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Juni 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> "Anteil an Mountainbikern auf verbotenen Wegen 20 - 45%" ....


Demnach müsste ja +/- 2/3 der Biker auf erlaubten (Wald)wegen fahren. Kennt man die Verteilung der Konflikte auf erlaubte/verbotene Wege?



ciao heiko schrieb:


> ... Herr Schraml ist im übrigen der Moderator des runden Tisches in Stuttgart.



Schlechte Wahl. Besser wäre doch, diesen Herrn für die Sache zu gewinnen.


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Juni 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Demnach müsste ja +/- 2/3 der Biker auf erlaubten (Wald)wegen fahren. Kennt man die Verteilung der Konflikte auf erlaubte/verbotene Wege?.



In den Prozentzahlen geht es um das Verhältnis Wanderer zu Biker.
Wenn 55 Wanderer und 45 Biker im Wald unterwegs sind, dann sind annähernd 100% der Biker zumindest zeitweise auf illegalen Wegen unterwegs. Und das ist auch die allgemeine Beobachtung im Schwarzwald.  

Bzgl. des Störungsempfindens gibt es eine Matrix in der Studie und eine Erklärung zu den Standorten. Vereinfacht gesagt. Je mehr Leute dort unterwegs waren, desto mehr gefühlte Konflikte. Unabhängig von der Wegbreite.
Die Umfrage wurde im übrigen an Wochendenen im Sommer durchgeführt. Also dann wenn viel im Wald los ist. Das zeigt auch dass es unter der Woche überhaupt keine Störungen gibt.

Ich finde Herr Schraml ist als Moderator sehr gut geeignet weil dann eben über Fakten und nicht über Vorurteile gesprochen wird. Und wenn die Fakten für die Mountainbiker sprechen, dann umso besser.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juni 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> Vereinfacht gesagt. _Je mehr Leute dort unterwegs waren, desto mehr gefühlte Konflikte._ ...


Genau dies kann man der Studie übrigens nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Juni 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ... Vereinfacht gesagt. Je mehr Leute dort unterwegs waren, desto mehr gefühlte Konflikte. Unabhängig von der Wegbreite.


Also wie in jeder normalen Fußgängerzone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (23. Juni 2015)

Was man auf Facebook so alles findet  
Wenn man der Quelle glaubt, dann hängt das wohl irgendwo in Ulm


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Juni 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Genau dies kann man der Studie übrigens nicht entnehmen.


Es gibt da noch eine etwas grössere Auswertung der gleichen Studie:
https://www.ifp.uni-freiburg.de/publikationen-1/arbeitsberichte/arbeitsbericht-1-2014
_Neben der Wegebreite spielen offensichtlich zahlreiche andere Faktoren wie die Frequentierung, die Zusammensetzung der Nutzer in verschiedene Gruppen, das Relief, Übersichtlichkeit der Streckenführung etc. ebenfalls eine wichtige Rolle
_
Da ich persönlich die meisten der Befragungsorte kenne denke ich das ich in etwa einschätzen kann warum die Umfrageergebnisse so zustande kam.
So sind z.B. die hochfrequentieren Ziele Schluchsee oder Hohlohturm beliebte Ausflugsziele wo man mit vielen Leuten rechnet. Deshalb gibt es dort auch wenig Störempfinden.

Die Standorte Streckereck, Sohlacker, Stübenwasen sind nur Wegkreuzungen im Wald die dafür aber aber gut frequentiert sind. 

Die Standorte Käppelehof, Glasmänlehütte, Ruhestein sind vergleichbare Wege im Wald die weniger frequentiert sind.

Es ist in meinen Augen eine Mischung aus der Frequenz der Nutzer und der Erwartungshaltung der Nutzer an einem bestimmten Ort.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juni 2015)

Wir sollten einfach bei dem bleiben, was die Studie tatsächlich enthält:

Bei einem Vergleich der Befragungspunkte wird deutlich, wie unterschiedlich sowohl die
jeweilige Situation als auch das damit verbundene Störempfinden sind (Tabelle 4). 
Der Anteil der Wanderer, die sich zumindest etwas gestört fühlen, schwankt entsprechend der
vielfältigen Voraussetzungen der Untersuchungsorte in einem weiten Bereich von 11 bis 45
Prozent der Befragten.
Die parallel durchgeführten Waldbesucherzählungen hatten gezeigt
zeigen, wie unterschiedlich auch das Zahlenverhältnis von Wanderern zu Mountainbikern auf
den beforschten Wegen jeweils ist (Tabelle 1). Auf einigen der für die Mountainbiker
eigentlich gesperrten Wege ist das Störempfinden der Wanderer besonders hoch,
offensichtlich spielen aber neben der Wegebreite auch andere Faktoren wie Gefälle,
Übersichtlichkeit oder Frequentierung eine zentrale Rolle.

Einen direkten oder gar ausschließlichen Zusammenhang kann der Studie gerade nicht entnommen werden.

Ein sehr starkes Störempfinden beschränkt sich bei den Wanderern auf den
*kleineren Teil dieser Gruppe, der eine besondere Sensibilität aufweist*, bzw. auf jene ´hot spots´ des Konfliktgeschehens, bei denen ungünstige Verhältnisse vor Ort eine konfliktfreie Begegnung verschiedener Nutzergruppen erschweren.

Anders ausgedrückt, wer es nicht mit der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme hat, wird dort auch seinen Konflikt finden. Alle anderen können die Natur gemeinsam genießen.


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Juni 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ein sehr starkes Störempfinden beschränkt sich bei den Wanderern auf den
> *kleineren Teil dieser Gruppe, der eine besondere Sensibilität aufweist*, bzw. auf jene ´hot spots´ des Konfliktgeschehens, bei denen ungünstige Verhältnisse vor Ort eine konfliktfreie Begegnung verschiedener Nutzergruppen erschweren.



Was sind den *Hot Spots* wenn nicht hoch frequentierte Gebiete (bei dennen man nicht mit hoher Frequenz rechnen möchte.)?


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juni 2015)

Diese "Hot Spots" werden doch in der Studie bereits abschließend definiert. Nämlich wie folgt:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ´hot spots´ des Konfliktgeschehens, bei denen ungünstige Verhältnisse vor Ort eine konfliktfreie Begegnung verschiedener Nutzergruppen erschweren.


Die Frequentierung ist damit anscheinend gerade nicht gemeint.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (24. Juni 2015)

1) Das Forstamt Freiburg hat auf der blauen Raute (Abfahrt Schauinsland Freiburg mit hohem Trailanteil) eine Verteilung 92 zu 8 gezählt. 8 Wanderer wohlgemerkt.
2) Die gesamte Studie leided an einem nicht unerheblichem methodischen Problem:
Um zu einer aussagefähigen Datenmenge, also im Sinne der Statistik verwertbaren Zahl an Befragungen zu kommen, analysiert man ausschließlich den potentiellen Belastungsfall: Schönes Wetter und stark belaufene Strecken. Repräsentative Zahlen wären dagegen nur mit nicht leistbarem Aufwand ermittelbar: Man müßte über Monate auch an kaum frequentierten Wegen ausharren.

Anmerkung: Streckereck (Kandelhöhenweg) und Sohlacker (Blaue Raute) sind im Freiburger Raum die am stärksten belasteten Stellen: Lange Trailabschnitte bei hohen Frequenzen beider Nutzergruppen. Auch weis man aus dem Beschwerdeverhalten, das dies die beiden kritischsten Abschnitte sind.


----------



## trail_desire (24. Juni 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> 1) Das Forstamt Freiburg hat auf der blauen Raute (Abfahrt Schauinsland Freiburg mit hohem Trailanteil) eine Verteilung 92 zu 8 gezählt. 8 Wanderer wohlgemerkt.



Wow, echt 92 Biker zu 8 Wanderern???  Erinnert mich an die 10 kleinen Negerlein...

.....9 kleine Wanderer stellten Fallen in der Nacht, einen hat die Polizei erwischt, da warens nur noch 8


----------



## pndrev (24. Juni 2015)

92 zu 8.

Dumm nur, das die 8 in der Mehrheit sind.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Juni 2015)

Anhand dieser Zahlen sollten wir über eine 'Umkehr der 2m-Regelung' nachdenken.....Wanderer nur >2m!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Juni 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> 92 zu 8.
> 
> Dumm nur, das die 8 in der Mehrheit sind.


Weil die Biker toleranter sind und sich nicht dauernd beschweren. 
Vielleicht der Absatz: Beschwerde, sobald die Wanderer nebeneinander laufend die freie Fahrt beeinträchtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (24. Juni 2015)

Beschwerden beim Forstamt Freiburgin 2014 sechs, in 2015 bisher fünf, von wegen dauernd beschweren...


----------



## TTT (24. Juni 2015)

Und diese 5 Beschwerden dann vielleicht auch noch alle von einer Person?!


----------



## viperman666 (24. Juni 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> 92 zu 8.
> 
> Dumm nur, das die 8 in der Mehrheit sind.



Tja,wie heißt es doch so schön: Alle Menschen sind gleich,nur manche sind gleicher!


----------



## MO_Thor (24. Juni 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Beschwerden beim Forstamt Freiburg in 2014 sechs, in 2015 bisher5 vonwegenvon wegen dauernd beschweren...


Beim Forstamt - aber wie siehts am Stammtisch aus? Wie in den Leserbriefen? In den Kommentaren online, bei Vereinssitzungen und dergleichen?
Wohl nicht anders als bei uns; ungleich mehr Beschwerden als bei den offiziellen Stellen tatsächlich ankommen.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juni 2015)

Lasst uns mal kurz innehalten und uns über den großartigen Artikel in der SZ von gestern freuen. Vor zwei Jahren wurden wenn dann max. über (und oftmals gegen) uns geschrieben. Heute kommen Biker zu Wort und können ihre Position darstellen. Das gedreht zu haben, ist ein Riesen-Erfolg.

Beitrag dazu heute bei Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/770402673081378/?type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Stopelhopser (28. Juni 2015)

Leider nirgends online, deshalb etwas Schreibarbeit:
http://www.badische-zeitschriften.de/regiomagazin.php

Das Regio Magazin hat in der Juni Ausgabe ein Interview mit Karl-Ludwig Gerecke, oberster Förster im Kreis Breisgau-Hochschwarzwald, durchgeführt. H. Gerecke ist außerdem ehrenamtlicher Hauptfachwart Naturschutz im Schwarzwaldverein und als Naturschutzbeauftragter des Landkreises für den Hochschwarzwald verantwortlich.

Zwei intersannte Fragen und die Antworten:


> _Werden Naturschutzregeln denn im Laufe der Jahre auch einmal angepasst?_
> 
> Wenn man ehrlich ist: selten. Es ist meistens ein zäher Prozess, etwas zu verändern. Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Veränderungsprozess beim Mountainbiken mit der Lockerung der zwei Meter Regel, den ich gerade aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen erlebe. Da ist es schon schwer, etwas zu liberalisieren. Da sind nicht nur Interessensgegensätze, sondern auch Ängste, etwas preisgeben zu müssen, um das lange gekämpft wurde. Der Prozeß ist schwierig.



Und zwei Fragen weiter über die "Besucherlenkung":



> _Weil die Menschen dann nicht mehr gelenkt werden müssen?_
> 
> Menschen wollen eigentlich nicht gelenkt werden. Wenn sie das Angebot, das wir ihnen machen, für attraktiv halten und dann noch meinen, sie seien selbst drauf gekommen, dann laufen sie automatisch dort rum, wo man sie haben will....


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juli 2015)

Neue Fallen in Achern:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/773887669399545


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juli 2015)

Und jetzt auch in Stuttgart (wobei die Bilder von 2012 sind und mir kein aktueller Fall in Stuttgart bekannt ist):
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ich.80c89e12-4d57-451f-bf5b-faff26474c7b.html
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ge3.80c89e12-4d57-451f-bf5b-faff26474c7b.html

Hier noch die Links zu den FB-Seiten der Zeitungen:
https://www.facebook.com/stuttgarternachrichten/posts/10153725315996777
https://www.facebook.com/stuttgarterzeitung/posts/10153059781673261

Dort bitte friedlich, freundlich und sachlich kommentieren.
Wir wollen die angeblichen Konflikte ja nicht noch anfachen, oder?

"Angebliche Konflikte"? Ja!
Denn um welche Konflikt geht es hier wirklich? Reden wir tatsächlich vom ständigen, täglichen Konflikt zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgängern? Oder reden wir nur von ein paar Verrückten, die sich durch so etwas wie die bike-feindliche 2-Meter-Regel im Recht sehen? Von Hilfssheriffs und in letzter Zeit auch Hobby-Attentätern, die sich auf Basis einer äußerst fragwürdigen Regel in Selbstjustiz üben? Vielleicht reden wir auch von Politikern, die meinen, dass sie sich mit dem polarisierenden Thema auch noch profilieren müssen und zum dem Zwecke gegen Biker hetzen. Mit Sicherheit reden wir von einer Wald-Lobby, die ihre Besitzstände wahren möchte und dazu Konflikte heraufbeschwört, wo eigentlich keine sind. Wenn ich im Wald unterwegs bin, habe ich keine Konflikte. Weder als Biker noch als Spaziergänger. Von welchem Konflikt reden wir also?


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Juli 2015)

Mike Kluge himself kommentiert aktuellen Open Trails Beitrag: LINK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (7. Juli 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

*Ein Sieg für das Betretungsrecht*

In den letzten Jahren erhielten wir aus Bayern immer wieder Berichte über die Sperrung von einzelnen Wegen und teilweise sogar ganzen Gebieten für Radfahrer (Mountainbiker). Gegen alle diese Sperrungen gleichzeitig vorzugehen, hätte die Kapazitäten der DIMB erheblich überschritten. Wir haben uns daher einen Präzedenzfall ausgesucht und wurden am 03. Juli 2015 mit einem wegweisenden Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs (11 B 14.2809) belohnt.

Worum ging es in diesem Verfahren, dessen Urteil wir Euch heute auszugsweise vorstellen? Im Gemeindegebiet des Marktes Ottobeuren wurde mit Verbotszeichen für Kraftfahrzeuge aller Art im Bereich des sog. Bannwaldes auch das Radfahren auf allen Wegen verboten. Gegen diese Sperrungen hat ein DIMB-Mitglied mit unserer Unterstützung beim Verwaltungsgericht Augsburg Klage eingereicht. Die Klage wurde allerdings mit Urteil vom 01. April 2014 zurückgewiesen.

Wir haben aber nicht aufgegeben, sondern sind gemeinsam in die Berufung gegangen und der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof hat uns nun Recht gegeben - die verhängten Verbote waren und sind, soweit sie das Radfahren betreffen, rechtswidrig! Für die Radfahrer und Mountainbiker im Gebiet des Markts Ottobeuren ist dies ein großer Tag. Sie können im sog. Bannwald wieder das ihnen von der Bayerischen Verfassung garantierte Grundrecht auf Zugang zur Natur ausüben.

Aber auch für ganz Bayern und weit darüber hinaus wird dieses Urteil wegweisend sein. Erstmals wurden in einem das Radfahren im Wald betreffenden Urteil Grundfragen der Klagebefugnis, die zu erfüllenden Voraussetzungen für Sperrungen (Verbote) und die dafür von der Verwaltung beizubringenden Beweise sowie die Anforderungen an die Einhaltung des verfassungsrechtlichen Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzips (Übermaßverbot) umfassend und im Sinne der Radfahrer behandelt. Und der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof stellt auch klar, das im Bann- oder Erholungswald Radfahren grundsätzlich gestattet ist.

Das Urteil ist noch nicht veröffentlich. In der nächsten Zeit wird es dazu aber Pressemitteilungen und weitere Informationen geben. Auch wir werden darüber weiter berichten und belassen es daher für heute bei einem Vorgeschmack auf die wegweisenden Erkenntnisse des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs:

"Im Übrigen sind aber auch schmalere Wege bei angepasster Fahrweise weder zum Radfahren von vornherein ungeeignet noch besteht auf ihnen stets eine erhöhte Gefahrenlage für Fußgänger. .... Es kann auch nicht von vornherein unterstellt werden, dass sich Radfahrer - trotz sicherlich berechtigter Beschwerden in Einzelfällen - generell nicht verkehrsgerecht verhalten und die Gebote des § 1 und des § 3 StVO missachten würden."

Das ist doch mal eine klare Ansage, die man hoffentlich auch in Baden-Württemberg zur Kenntnis nimmt.


----------



## MrMapei (7. Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch 

Ist das Urteil endgültig, oder kann da noch mal Revision eingelegt werden?


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ist das Urteil endgültig, oder kann da noch mal Revision eingelegt werden?


=>


> IV. Die Revision wird nicht zugelassen.


----------



## MO_Thor (7. Juli 2015)

Wie geil!
Endlich mal was gutes aus Bayern.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Juli 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Wie geil!
> Endlich mal was gutes aus Bayern.


Und -im Gegensatz zu dem an-die-Öffentlichkeit-zerren wie in BaWü- mal alles richtig gemacht!

Ups...hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht wieder gesperrt.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Und -im Gegensatz zu dem an-die-Öffentlichkeit-zerren wie in BaWü- mal alles richtig gemacht!
> 
> Ups...hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht wieder gesperrt.



Warum sollte man Leute sperren, nur weil sie keine Ahnung haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Juli 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Warum sollte man Leute sperren, nur weil sie keine Ahnung haben?



DIE werden ja auch nicht gesperrt...


----------



## dickerbert (7. Juli 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Und -im Gegensatz zu dem an-die-Öffentlichkeit-zerren wie in BaWü- mal alles richtig gemacht!
> 
> Ups...hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht wieder gesperrt.


Nun mal angenommen es wäre tatsächlich so, dass die 2m-Regel nicht fällt, weil so viel Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betrieben wird: Dann hat diese Öffentlichkeitsarbeit jedoch dazu beigetragen, dass die Mitgliederzahlen der DIMB gestiegen sind ("die machen ja was für mich, dort trete ich ein"). Durch diese Gelder werden Gerichtsverfahren überhaupt erst ermöglicht. Wenn alles nur im Hintertürchen laufen würde, gäbe es weniger Leute die überhaupt von der DIMB wüssten, folglich weniger Mitglieder, weniger Einnahmen und weniger Handlungsspielraum. So gesehen ist die offensive Aktion in BW ein voller Erfolg - selbst wenn die Früchte an anderer Stelle geerntet werden.


----------



## HelmutK (7. Juli 2015)

Eines der beliebtesten Argumente gegen die die Arbeit der Juristen in der DIMB war (und ist es teilweise auch heute noch), dass man "schlafende Hunde wecken würde" und den Interessen der Mountainbiker sogar schaden könnte, wenn man etwas aktiv und offensiv vor Gericht angeht. Glücklicherweise haben wir nicht darauf gehört und es uns auch von niemand verbieten lassen, sondern haben uns lange Zeit sehr intensiv mit der bayerischen Rechtslage befasst (konnte man teilweise, auch wenn es schwere Kost war, hier im Forum lesen) und sind vor Gericht gezogen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Juli 2015)

In Bayern hat die DIMB das ja glücklicherweise auch richtig gemacht. Bravo.

Ich zumindest sehe einen Zusammenhang zwischen Eurer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in BaWü und dem Selbstverständnis mit dem so manch selbsternannte Hilfssherriffs Fallen gegen Biker aufstellt. Oder hat es die vor zwei oder drei Jahren auch so gegeben?


----------



## mw.dd (7. Juli 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...
> Ich zumindest sehe einen Zusammenhang zwischen Eurer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in BaWü und dem Selbstverständnis mit dem so manch selbsternannte Hilfssherriffs Fallen gegen Biker aufstellt. Oder hat es die vor zwei oder drei Jahren auch so gegeben?



Ja. Hat nur niemanden interessiert.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ja. Hat nur niemanden interessiert.


Fakten?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (7. Juli 2015)

Polizeirevier Neustadt
Pressemeldung Nr. 007333
======================================== ========== ======================
Hinterzarten, Wanderweg zwischen Hinterwaldkopf in Richtung Roteck

Gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr
Bereits am 15.10.05 befuhr ein 36-jähriger Mountainbike Fahrer
aus Hinterzarten einen abschüssigen Wanderweg in Richtung
Zastler, als er urplötzlich von einem in ca. 140 cm Höhe über den
Weg gespannten Draht rücklings vom Fahrrad geschleudert wurde.
Neben zahlreicher Prellungen trug der Radfahrer erhebliche
Strangulationsverletzungen an beiden Oberarmen davon. Wer zu
diesem Vorgang Hinweise geben kann, setzt sich bitte mit dem
Polizeiposten Hinterzarten, Tel.: 07652/9177-0 in Verbindung.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo @Robert-Ammersee,

ich glaube, wir hatten das Thema hier schon ein paar mal, aber ich versuche es gerne noch mal.

Die DIMB hat die 2-Meter-Regel nicht einfach so in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt, sondern es sind drei bis fünf Faktoren zusammengekommen:
1) Bonde hat sich im Frühjahr 2012 mit dem ersten Wurf zum 10%-Kompromiss angeschickt, die 2-Meter-Regel zu manifestieren und zwar mit einem Handbuch zum Umgang mit Bike-Strecken ohne Einbeziehung der Biker
2) es gab eine Anfrage der FDP an den Landtag, ob man die 2-Meter-Regel weiterhin für angebracht halte und Bonde hat darauf mit den ganzen Unwahrheiten von Wegschäden, Unfallgefahr und mehrere durch Biker verursachte Todesfälle geantwortet
3) die Touristiker haben parallel schon mal das "Singletrail-Paradies Schwarzwald" ausgerufen
4) in Kirchzarten haben sich "die Bürger" offen gegen die Biker gestellt

Allein Punkt 1) und 2) hätten gereicht, um von der DIMB zu erwarten, dass sie sich mit allen Mitteln laut und deutlich gegen Bonde und das Handbuch stemmt. Punkt 3) und 4) haben ein paar neue bzw. passive DIMB-Mitglieder mobilisiert und das Fass bei vielen zum überlaufen gebracht.

Gleichzeitig kam 5) der Erfolg der DIMB in Hessen (Petition, Runder Tisch, Abwendung einer Art 2-Meter-Regel für Hessen). Es war naheliegend und sinnvoll, mit diesem Rückenwind auch endlich eine entsprechende Gesetzeslage in BaWü zu schaffen, zumal mit den Grünen ehemalige Gegner der 2-Meter-Regel an der Landesregierung waren und auch in Hessen die Grünen auf Seiten der Biker waren. Es gab also diverse Anlässe, das Thema zu dem Zeitpunkt anzugehen.

Die DIMB hat das Thema aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt keinesfalls "in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt", sondern zunächst das Gespräch gesucht. Leider zeigte sich schnell, dass die Gesprächsbereitschaft seitens der Politik in BaWü äußerst gering ausgeprägt war. Bereits zuvor hatte man die DIMB mit einer "akzeptier die 2-Meter-Regel als gegeben oder schwirr' ab"-Haltung von Gesprächen faktisch ausgeschlossen.

Mit der Erfahrung aus Hessen, war eine Petition die naheliegende Methode um die Gesprächsbereitschaft zu erhöhen. In Hessen hatte das perfekt funktioniert: noch vor Ablauf der Petition und nach nur kurzem Aufruhr in der Öffentlichkeit wurde ein Runder Tisch einberufen. Anders in BaWü: hier saß man das Thema seitens der Politik stoisch aus und sah trotz fast 60.000 Unterschriften und zunehmendem Medien-Echo "weder Handlungs- noch Gesprächsbedarf".

Weil die Phase der Petition aber viele Biker in BaWü und darüber hinaus mobilisiert, politisiert und vernetzt hatte, gelang es der DIMB über den Kanal Open Trails das Thema weiterhin in der Öffentlichkeit und in den Medien zu halten. Der Druck auf die Politik hielt an, so dass die Petition zwar zunächst abgelehnt, aber gleichzeitig ein Auftrag vergeben wurde: man solle sich auf Verbandsebene einigen. Entsprechend wurde - spät, aber besser als nie - ein Runder Tisch einberufen.

Und dieser Runde Tisch, also die Tatsache, dass wir zumindest dort jetzt Augenhöhe erreicht haben, ist aus meiner Sicht schon ein Erfolg. Dass das Thema dafür erst durch die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt werden musste, bedaure ich auch (aber wir wissen auch, dass es ohne den öffentlichen Druck keinen Runden Tisch gegeben hätte). Aber die Alternative wäre angesichts des oben genannten Verhaltens der Politik eine weitere Kapitulation in BaWü gewesen (so wie bereits mehrmals zuvor).

Unabhängig davon, ob die 2-Meter-Regel früher oder später fällt oder nicht, war die Open Trails Kampagne aus meiner Sicht auch insofern jetzt schon erfolgreich, weil sie dazu geführt hat, dass sich Biker vernetzen und für ihre Sache einsetzen. Dazu gehört übrigens nicht nur "ihr gutes Recht" zu fordern, sondern auch Pflichten zu übernehmen, Weg zu pflegen und die Trail Rules bekannt zu machen.

Ich kann seit der Kampagne jedenfalls zwei Dinge in meiner Umgebung feststellen:
- bewusstere, vernetzte Biker, die sich vielfältig engagieren
- keinerlei Verschlechterung des Miteinanders im Wald

=> Aus meiner Sicht überwiegen daher die Vorteile.

Das Thema Fallen der Kampagne der DIMB zuzuschieben, ist schlicht zynisch. Was bedeutet das für eine Gesellschaft, wenn man sich aus Angst vor Selbstjustiz nicht mehr traut, sich für seine Rechte einzusetzen? Nährboden für die Fallen ist doch wohl eher der über weite Strecken arrogante und ignorante Umgang der Politik mit den Bikern ("mit denen kann man das machen, die sind eh nur Waldbesucher 2. Klasse") sowie die bewusst seitens der Politik und einzelner Verbände geschürte Angst vor den Bikern. Hinzu kommen sicherlich jeweils ungute Konstellationen vor Ort, die letztlich in einzelnen Fällen zu dieser Form vom Selbstjustiz geführt haben.

Aber wo wir schon so nett plaudern: was wäre denn aus Deiner Sicht die beste Vorgehensweise gewesen, @Robert-Ammersee?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Juli 2015)

Hatte ich auch bereits mehrfach genannt. Stichwort Lobbyarbeit. Evtl. erinnerst' Dich ja. 

Aber so lange in Bayern weiterhin alles so richtig gemacht wird, passt's ja.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch bereits mehrfach genannt. Stichwort Lobbyarbeit. Evtl. erinnerst' Dich ja.



Ich erinnere mich zwar, bin aber dennoch ein bisschen ratlos. Wie im Beitrag zuvor beschrieben, hat die normale, nicht-öffentliche, Gesprächs-basierte Lobbyarbeit in BaWü auch nach zwei Jahrzehnten und mehreren Anläufen nicht gefruchtet. Die Politik sah weder Gesprächs- noch Handlungsbedarf. Jetzt kann man sagen, dass die anderen Lobbyisten 100 bis 500 Jahre Vorsprung vor uns haben und man halt ein bisschen Geduld mitbringen muss, aber willst Du darauf warten? Willst Du einen Verband, der nach einem weiteren Affront die linke Wange hinhält und sich wieder hinten anstellt, wenn es um die Vertretung der Interessen seiner Mitglieder geht? Ich nicht.

Jetzt haben wir zumindest Anschluss gefunden an das Thema Lobbyarbeit und das müsste ja eigentlich ganz in Deinem Sinne sein. Über den Weg dahin kann man streiten. Aber dann muss man sich auch über die Länge des Weges im Klaren sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Juli 2015)

Jetzt bin ich ratlos: welche Lobby hat sich denn für die DIMB-/Bikerinteressen eingesetzt?


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2015)

äh... wie meinen? Definiere Lobby?! Die DIMB macht Lobby-Arbeit. Selbst.
Kontakte knüpfen, Gespräche führen, mit anderen Verbänden abstimmen und kooperieren...
Daraus entsteht eine Lobby bzw. das ist Lobby-Arbeit, oder?

Aber vielleicht sollte die DIMB ja gerade Dich "als Lobby" unter Vertrag nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Juli 2015)

Ok. Dachte ich mir schon, dass das bei der DIMB die "Lobbyarbeit" ist. 

Edit: bin dann mal raus. Alles andere gerne per PN oder im persönlichen Gespräch. Kein Bock auf erneute Forumssperre wegen "Kritik an der DIMB". Merci.


----------



## decay (7. Juli 2015)

Nicht alles was korreliert hängt kausal zusammen. Insofern erstmal selber Fakten dafür bereitstellen, dass die Lobbyarbeit mehr fallen provoziert hat bevor man von woanders Fakten fordert...


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ok. Dachte ich mir schon, dass das bei der DIMB die "Lobbyarbeit" ist.



Das ist jetzt ein bisschen mies, oder? Erst öffentlich die Fähigkeit zur Lobby-Arbeit in Frage stellen und die Klärung dann in die nicht-öffentliche Unterhaltung überführen... Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt, aber gut: weiter per PN!


----------



## TTT (7. Juli 2015)

Ich wundere mich, was Ihr so schreibt und stelle fest.... Ihr antwortet auf einen User, der bei mir als Einziger auf der Ignore-Liste steht. Wunderbare Funktion!


----------



## muddymartin (8. Juli 2015)

Jepp don't feed the troll...


----------



## Muckymu (8. Juli 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ok. Dachte ich mir schon, dass das bei der DIMB die "Lobbyarbeit" ist.
> 
> Edit: bin dann mal raus. Alles andere gerne per PN oder im persönlichen Gespräch. Kein Bock auf erneute Forumssperre wegen "Kritik an der DIMB". Merci.


Ich weiß wie er das meint.
Er dachte, das jemand mit einem Geldköfferchen jemanden anderen dazu bewegt, für uns in der Poltik das zu tun, was die DIMB direkt getan hat. Er kommt aus Bayern, da nennt man das Amigo-Taktik.

Aus meiner Sicht habt ihr alles richtig gemacht und schuldet keinem Rechtfertigung.
Warum hätte sich irgendwer überdenken sollen, solange wir ihn in seiner Komfortzone lassen?


----------



## dickerbert (8. Juli 2015)

Mal zurück zum Thema Bayern: Habe gerade den FB Post gelesen. Wie wurde in vorangegangener Instanz das Radfahrverbot begründet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (8. Juli 2015)

Man kann als Interessenvertretung auch ohne Koruption in der Politik vernetzt sein. Die DIMB ist das in BW aber weder mit noch ohne, darauf zielt Roberts Bemerkung wohl ab.


----------



## muddymartin (8. Juli 2015)

Letztlich heißt Lobbyismus meist, dass eine Gruppe gegenüber einer anderen bevorteilt wird. Das ist bisher dem SAV/SWV exzellent gelunden. Ich persönlich kann mich mit der Vorgehensweise auf Basis einer Diskussion von Fakten deutlich besser identifizieren, auch wenn das ggf. länger dauert..


----------



## prince67 (8. Juli 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Mal zurück zum Thema Bayern: Habe gerade den FB Post gelesen. Wie wurde in vorangegangener Instanz das Radfahrverbot begründet?


http://openjur.de/u/688579.html


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (8. Juli 2015)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Letztlich heißt Lobbyismus meist, dass eine Gruppe gegenüber einer anderen bevorteilt wird. Das ist bisher dem SAV/SWV exzellent gelunden. Ich persönlich kann mich mit der Vorgehensweise auf Basis einer Diskussion von Fakten deutlich besser identifizieren, auch wenn das ggf. länger dauert..


Lobbyismus fängt mal mit Vernetzung an, wenn man nicht versteht wo der politische Prozeß gerade hinläuft, laufen die eigenen Bestrebungen dann gern mal ins Leere. Erstmal gehts also um die Effizienz der eigenen Bemühungen, das zusammen in den Puff gehen kommt dann später....


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juli 2015)

Zum Thema "Troll" möchte ich nur hinzuzufügen, dass der Dialog per PN mit Robert durchaus interessant und konstruktiv war.

Zum Thema Lobbyismus kann man vielleicht festhalten, dass eine vergleichsweise junge Individual-Sportart wie das Mountainbiken aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen noch keine so gut vernetzte Lobby-Arbeit hat, wie es andere Interessen-Gruppen vielleicht haben mögen.

Dafür läuft es aber aus meiner Sicht gar nicht mal so schlecht (Hessen, Bayern, aber auch BaWü).


----------



## Hillside (9. Juli 2015)

Artikel in der FAZ:

http://m.faz.net/aktuell/politik/in...er-kampfszenen-unter-der-fichte-13690167.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (9. Juli 2015)

Hillside schrieb:


> Artikel in der FAZ:
> 
> http://m.faz.net/aktuell/politik/in...er-kampfszenen-unter-der-fichte-13690167.html



Heute auf Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Kampfszenen unter der Fichte?

Gestern brachte die FAZ das Thema Fallen im Schwarzwald in einem fast ganzseitigen Artikel. Die Presselandschaft hat das Thema für sich entdeckt um das Sommerloch zu füllen.

Die Lage im Wald wird leider etwas überspitzt dagestellt. "Wander und Mountainbiker gehen sich an die Gurgel". Wir wissen das in der Realität die Konflikte im Wald geringer sind. Richtig ist aber dass das Wegenetz unattraktiv ist. Aber beide Behauptungen ziehen das Image von Baden-Württemberg noch weiter herunter.

Es wird berichtet dass Ministerpräsident Kretschmann und Minister Bonde sich durch die Entscheidung für den Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald gegenüber Forst, Jägern und konservativen Waldfreunden handlungsunfähig gemacht haben. Das hört sich beides nach einer dünnen Entschuldigung an. Mit dem runden Tisch und der Kanalisation von Mountainbikern möchte man jetzt den Imageschaden bei den Fahrradfahrern begrenzen. Wir bezweifeln ob man dies durch eine weiteres Festhalten an der diskriminierenden 2-Meter-Regel erreicht.

Der Artikel irrt in weiteren Details. So wird behauptet dass Bayern und Niedersachsen rigidere Regelungen haben. Für Bayern wurde erst letzte Woche durch den Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshof klargestellt, dass das Radfahren auch auf schmalen Wegen gestattet ist. In Niedersachsen ist sogar gesetzlich klargestellt, dass das Radfahren auch auf Wanderwegen erlaubt ist. Das hätte man durch einen Blick ins Niedersächsische Waldgesetz erkennen können.

Der Artikel kann bei der FAZ kommentiert werden.


----------



## MO_Thor (9. Juli 2015)

Was für ein schwach geschriebener Artikel. Dass die Borderline legal ist, wird zwar ausufernd in einem eigenen Absatz erklärt, aber nicht in dem Absatz, in dem die ganze Fallenstellerei beschrieben wird. So bleibt, liest man nur die erste Seite, der Eindruck, dass sich arme Wandersleut gegen die widerlichen Raser zur Wehr setzen müssen. 
Netter Ansatz der FAZ, aber in meinen Augen sehr plump zusammengeschustert.


----------



## HelmutK (9. Juli 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> .. aber in meinen Augen sehr plump zusammengeschustert.



Und leider teilweise auch wirklich schlecht recherchiert; Beispiel:

"Bei der Zwei-Meter-Regel wird es zum Ärger der DIMB bleiben. Anders als die Initiative oft behauptet, haben auch Niedersachsen und Bayern recht rigide Vorschriften für das Fahrradfahren im Wald."

Fangen wir mal mit den angeblich so rigiden Vorschriften Niedersachsen an, dort steht wörtlich im NWaldG (§ 25 Abs. 1):

*"Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern *ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft *ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet*. Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; *dazu gehören Wanderwege*, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37)."

Was ist daran rigide? Wo steht da etwas von einer Wegbreite? Dort dürfen wir nicht nur auf den gesetzlich definierten Fahrwegen
("Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können), sondern auf allen tatsächlich öffentlich Wegen fahren und der Gesetzgeber stellt klar, dass dazu auch Wanderwege gehören. Was ist daran rigide?

Und wie ist das mit den rigiden Vorschriften in Bayern? Dort können wir uns als Radfahrer sogar auf das Grundrecht auf Genuss der Naturschönheiten und auf Erholung in der freien Natur berufen (Art 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV), das auch das Radfahren in der freien Natur schützt. Da ist dort ständige Rechtsprechung und wurde gerade ganz aktuell wieder vom BayVGH in seinem Urteil vom 03.07.2015 bestätigt (11 B 14.2809). In diesem Urteil hat der BayVGH Übrigens auch bestätigt, dass das Radfahren auch auf schmalen Wegen gestattet ist und Sperren, die das verbieten sollten, für rechtswidrig erklärt. Was ist daran rigide?

Wenn hier die FAZ behauptet, dass die DIMB irrt, dann stellt man sich die Frage, ob das nur das Ergebnis einer schlechten Recherche  oder ob das Absicht war, um die DIMB und die berechtigten Interessen der Mountainbiker zu diskreditieren.


----------



## Hillside (9. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es trotzdem erst einmal klasse, dass unser Thema es weit oben auf die FAZ-Homepage geschafft hat.

Damit werden es viele Leute wahrnehmen, es wird darüber gesprochen, und ich bin überzeugt, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Menschen (auch in BW) kein Verständnis für Fallensteller hat.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (9. Juli 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es wird berichtet dass Ministerpräsident Kretschmann und Minister Bonde sich durch die Entscheidung für den Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald gegenüber Forst, Jägern und konservativen Waldfreunden handlungsunfähig gemacht haben.


Das war der Grund warum es zu keiner inhaltlichen Auseinandersetzung kam, konnten die natürlich so nicht kommunizieren. Ansonsten wirklich zusammengeschusterte Schreibe.


----------



## Stopelhopser (9. Juli 2015)

Was erwartet Ihr? Das sind schließlich Schurnalisten die oft außer einem abgebrochenen Germanistikstudium nix im Leben erreicht haben. Dann mal schnell das Internet halbherzig durch geforstet (wie haben die das bloß früher gemacht - da gab es doch auch schon schlechte Artikel?) und was hingerotzt. Form und vor allem Wirkung deutlich vor Inhalt oder gar Wahrheitsgehalt. Aber üblich, es trifft nicht nur die Sache der MTBler, auch Andere leiden unter der schlechten Presse.
Die neue Dimension ist aber das solches Geschreibsel nun öfters in Druckwerken auftaucht die an sich selbst eigentlich den Anspruch stellen ein "Premium Produkt" zu sein.


----------



## Athabaske (9. Juli 2015)

"Premium-Prudukt" eben nur insofern, als dass sich die Käufer für premium halten und deswegen den Anspruch haben nur Premium zu konsumieren, wodurch sie wiederum das Gefühl haben, premium zu sein und deswegen...


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Juli 2015)

Das Interessante und Erschreckende für mich sind in Folge dieser Artikel die Leserbriefe. Echt übel was dort einige Leute ablassen (einige Mountainbiker mit eingeschlossen).
Viele unterscheiden nicht zwischen Stadtverkehr, Radfahren im Wald, Downhill, Touren fahren...weil Sie es  erst gar nicht wissen und unterscheiden wollen.

Vor wenigen Tagen ist eine Frau mit ihrem Wagen in eine Eisdiele gefahren. Ein Mann und ein Kind wurden getötet. Ein schrecklicher Unfall, aber wird deswegen das Auto fahren verboten?

Für die Bürger ist dieser Vorfall  und der Wahnsinn im Alltag normal. Dagegen ist ein Radfahrer/ Mountainbiker für viele iene Belästigung im Wald, die nicht toleriert werden darf.
Mir fehlt da wie auch in anderen Fällen die Verhältnismäßigkeit  bei den Politikern und Bürgern.

Ok, Mitdenken und über den Tellerrand sehen kostet wohl zu viel Energie...


----------



## xrated (9. Juli 2015)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem erst einmal klasse, dass unser Thema es weit oben auf die FAZ-Homepage geschafft hat.
> 
> Damit werden es viele Leute wahrnehmen, es wird darüber gesprochen, und ich bin überzeugt, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Menschen (auch in BW) kein Verständnis für Fallensteller hat.



Ich sehe da eher die Gefahr der Nachahmer die durch sowas auf blöde Gedanken kommen. Es gibt genug Spinner die über Leichen gehen.
Vor Jahren kam sowas in D extrem selten vor und heute liest man immer öfter davon.


----------



## Aldar (9. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Vor Jahren kam sowas in D extrem selten vor und heute liest man immer öfter davon.


könnte aber auch sein da du vor jahren nicht davon erfahren hättest
1. weil das nicht angezeigt worden wäre
2. keine nachricht wert wäre
3. ohne internet nicht diese rasende verbreitung hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (9. Juli 2015)

Internet gibts jetzt wie lang? 20-30 Jahre? Und dieses Forum hier gibts gefühlt auch schon ewig.


----------



## Athabaske (9. Juli 2015)

...und genau darum werden wir überhaupt gar nichts mehr sagen, schreiben oder in Funk und Fernsehen veröffentlichen, weder Mountainbike, noch andere Themen - es könnte ja Nachahmer geben, bzw es wird nur aufgrund der Berichterstattung Nachahmer geben.

Wäre jetzt nur noch spannen zu klären, wie sich das Stöckchenlegen ganz ohne FAZ, SZ und IBC so weit verbreiten konnte...


----------



## arise (9. Juli 2015)

so wie zuvor ohne internet....


----------



## Hillside (9. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eher die Gefahr der Nachahmer die durch sowas auf blöde Gedanken kommen. Es gibt genug Spinner die über Leichen gehen.
> Vor Jahren kam sowas in D extrem selten vor und heute liest man immer öfter davon.



Ich finde es gut, wenn durch solche Artikel klar wird, dass diese Taten kriminell und gesellschaftlich geächtet sind. Natürlich wäre es hilfreich, wenn dann bald auch mal einer erwischt wird. Es kann sein, dass dann darüber nicht nur ein lokales Blättchen berichtet, sondern die FAZ usw.

Ich glaube, die meisten Fallensteller sind sich der potentiellen Folgen gar nicht bewusst, weder für die Opfer, noch für sie als Täter. Einige werden sich heimlich als eine Art Robin Hood fühlen. Das sind Leute, die schon mal ein Biker heftig erscheckt hat und die generell nicht damit klarkommen, dass der Staat nicht überall alles regelt (z. B. wann und wie der Nachbar die Hecke zu schneiden hat und ab welcher Uhrzeit man zum Lachen in den Keller muss). Die meisten sehen sich sicher nicht als Kriminelle, die eine schwere Straftat begehen.

Ich glaube, wenn den Fallenstellern an einem abschreckenden Beispiel klar wird, dass da eine Gerichtsverhandlung auf sie warten kann, mit einer Verurteilung wegen versuchten Totschlags, dann vergeht den meisten der Spaß daran.


----------



## xrated (9. Juli 2015)

Und wieviele gibts die beim TV zappen was 2min. anschauen und dann die Warnung gar nicht mitbekommen?
Die sehen nur, ach die machen sowas ja dann kann ich das ja auch.
Wenn was berichtet werden sollte dann ausschließlich über die Folgen was passiert aber nicht das sowas gemacht wird.


----------



## Muckymu (9. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Und wieviele gibts die beim TV zappen was 2min. anschauen und dann die Warnung gar nicht mitbekommen?
> Die sehen nur, ach die machen sowas ja dann kann ich das ja auch.
> Wenn was berichtet werden sollte dann ausschließlich über die Folgen was passiert aber nicht das sowas gemacht wird.



Für die gibts den Darwin Award 

Aber was willst du uns eigentlich sagen?
Unrecht darf nicht mehr thematisiert werden, weil sich andere angesportn fühlen könnten, selbst Unrecht auszuüben?
Hat das Reden über Umweltsünder dazu geführt, dass noch mehr Leute das Altöl in den Froschteich kippen?
Soll im Radio nicht mehr vor Steinewerfern gewarnt werden?

Die Berichte über Fallen führen m.M.n. vor allem dazu, dass die Politik nicht mehr darüber wegsehen kann.
Es ist kein unbeobachtetes Randthema mehr, es interessiert viele und es geht schlimmstenfalls um Tote.


----------



## prince67 (9. Juli 2015)

Nach deiner Theorie dürfte über keinen 
-Steinwurf von Autobahnbrücken 
-Brandstiftung
-Bombenanschlag
-...
berichtet werden. Es könnte ja Nachahmer geben.


----------



## xrated (9. Juli 2015)

Was ich damit sagen will das es ein Fakt ist das es nur deswegen so populär ist weil es in der Presse veröffentlicht wird. Weil sonst die Leute nicht mal auf die Idee kämen sowas überhaupt zu tun.
Thema Umwelt kann man gar nicht vergleichen weil sowas früher verpönt war und heute ist es trendy und komplett kommerzialisiert, da wird richtig Geld damit gemacht.
Die Poltik, was soll die dagegen unternehmen? Das einzige was passieren würde das mehr und mehr Verbotsschilder kommen weil die Gemeinde nicht dafür haften möchte. Das ist doch reichlich naiv gedacht das die was für Radfahrer tun würden.
Und richtig schlimme Unfälle hat es m.M. noch keine gegeben, also werden munter weiter Fallen gebaut. Solange bis dann wirklich einer zu Tode kommt.


----------



## dickerbert (9. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will das es ein Fakt ist das es nur deswegen so populär ist weil es in der Presse veröffentlicht wird.
> (...)
> Die Poltik, was soll die dagegen unternehmen? Das einzige was passieren würde das mehr und mehr Verbotsschilder kommen weil die Gemeinde nicht dafür haften möchte.


Deinen "Fakt" bezweifle ich ganz arg. Nur weil über etwas berichtet wird, heißt es ja nicht, dass es sowas zuvor nicht gab. Die Presse bringt schon lange nicht mehr alle (!) Bombenanschläge an die Öffentlichkeit. Werden die Anschläge dadurch weniger? 

Was die Haftung betrifft, bist du leider auch keinen Fakten, sondern vorgeschobenen Argumenten aufgesessen. Waldtypische Gefahren sind privates Vergnügen und fallen nicht in die Haftung der Kommunen. Angelegte Strecken sind eine andere Baustelle, diese werden auch nicht durch das allgemeine Betretungsrecht abgedeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (9. Juli 2015)

Aber die der Waldbesitzer

Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht des Waldeigentümers wird darauf beschränkt, dass er grundsätzlich keine Vorkehrungen gegen die typischen Gefahren des Waldes (z. B. Natur des Waldes: herabhängende Äste, Trockenzweige, Wurzeln oder der ordnungsgemässen Bewirtschaftung [BGH 2012]) zu treffen hat (siehe auch § 60 Satz 3 BNatSchG) , sondern den Benutzer nur vor *atypischen Waldgefahren* schützen oder warnen muss.

Atypische Gefahren sind Gefahren, mit deren Auftreten der Waldbenutzer nicht rechnen muss, sich also nicht aus der Natur oder Bewirtschaftung ergeben, sondern insbesondere vom Waldbesitzer selbst oder einem Dritten geschaffen werden (z. B. Treppen, Geländer, *nicht waldtypische Hindernisse, ungesicherte Holzpolter, gefährliche Abgrabungen*, Schranken).


----------



## dickerbert (10. Juli 2015)

Hierzu kann sicher jemand anderes vollumfänglicher etwas zu sagen. Mir ist nur ein Fall bekannt, in dem ein Mountainbiker mit seiner Klage scheiterte, als er eine Treppe runter stürzte.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Aber die der Waldbesitzer
> 
> Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht des Waldeigentümers wird darauf beschränkt, dass er grundsätzlich keine Vorkehrungen gegen die typischen Gefahren des Waldes (z. B. Natur des Waldes: herabhängende Äste, Trockenzweige, Wurzeln oder der ordnungsgemässen Bewirtschaftung [BGH 2012]) zu treffen hat (siehe auch § 60 Satz 3 BNatSchG) , sondern den Benutzer nur vor *atypischen Waldgefahren* schützen oder warnen muss.
> 
> Atypische Gefahren sind Gefahren, mit deren Auftreten der Waldbenutzer nicht rechnen muss, sich also nicht aus der Natur oder Bewirtschaftung ergeben, sondern insbesondere vom Waldbesitzer selbst oder einem Dritten geschaffen werden (z. B. Treppen, Geländer, *nicht waldtypische Hindernisse, ungesicherte Holzpolter, gefährliche Abgrabungen*, Schranken).



Was willst Du uns sagen? Das ein Waldbesitzer Wege für Radfahrer sperren darf, weil jemand eine Falle für Radfahrer bauen könnte wegen der dann ein Radfahrer zu Schaden kommen könnte?

Nein, darf er nicht.


----------



## dickerbert (10. Juli 2015)

Kurze Ergänzung: Baut der Waldeigentümer eine Treppe, die nicht sicher zu benutzen ist, haftet er natürlich dafür. Das gleiche trifft aber auch außerhalb des Waldes zu. Deinen Vermieter kannst du genauso in Regress nehmen, wenn die Hauseingangstreppe wackelt und du dadurch stürzt. 
Grundsätzlich haftet der Waldeigentümer auch für die Bauten anderer Leute. Dies allerdings erst, wenn er fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich nichts dagegen unternimmt. Niemand verlangt, dass der Besitzer ständig im Wald ist und seine Wege auf Fällen kontrolliert. Findet er eine und lässt sie stehen, haftet er natürlich dafür. 
Auch das ist keine Besonderheit im Wald, sondern findet auf Vermieters Treppe genauso Anwendung.


----------



## HelmutK (10. Juli 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Kurze Ergänzung: Baut der Waldeigentümer eine Treppe, die nicht sicher zu benutzen ist, haftet er natürlich dafür.



Das sieht das OLG Düsseldorf für Treppen im Wald ein wenig anders http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...eldorf_Urteil_vom_09.01.2008_I-19_U_28_07.pdf


----------



## trail_desire (10. Juli 2015)

Was sind das für Deppen, die im Wald ne Treppe runterfahren und wenn sie scheitern die Schuld beim Waldbesitzer suchen
Dem Typen gehört das Radl weggenommen. Der soll mal lieber Halma spielen.
Eine Schande für die Bikerzunft.....aber so sind halt manche......immer ich, ich ....ich denken, möglichst viel abschöpfen.....zum kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (10. Juli 2015)

...die sind lediglich so, wie eine Mehrheit in unserer Bevölkerung - v.a. nie für sich selbst und ihr Tun verantwortlich!

Ansich eine äußerst kompfortable und angenehme Art zu leben - aber nicht gerade zuträglich für ein Gemeinwesen.


----------



## dickerbert (10. Juli 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das sieht das OLG Düsseldorf für Treppen im Wald ein wenig anders http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...eldorf_Urteil_vom_09.01.2008_I-19_U_28_07.pdf


Dieses Beispiel bezieht sich aber auf eine Treppe die grundsätzlich sicher benutzbar ist. Das Verschulden an dem Unfall lag in unangepasster Fahrweise. Wäre die Treppe beim Begehen weggebrochen, weil falsch konstruiert, nicht gewartet, etc. sähe die Sache schon anders aus. 
So meinte ich das.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Juli 2015)

http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2721081/

Bitte abstimmen und "überhaupt nicht" voten!


----------



## viperman666 (14. Juli 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2721081/



ACHTUNG : Mitvoten,hop hop!!!!


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juli 2015)

'Sehr' ist in Führung!


----------



## trail_desire (15. Juli 2015)

Ist doch logisch......schau von wem die Studie in Auftag gegeben wurde.....und viele Biker werden ja nicht befragt.....das lässt sich schon schön lenken. Alles andere als fair.....


----------



## Muckymu (15. Juli 2015)

...der arme Kerl :-(

Bonde sagte weiter: 
„Das Bundeskartellamt ignoriert alle Hinweise und Stellungnahmen."
"Soziale Verantwortung, ökologische Verpflichtungen und Gemeinwohl spielen in der Verfügung eine geringe Rolle."
"Der Wald sei Lebensraum für zahlreiche Tier- und Pflanzenarten, Erholungsraum für die Bürgerinnen und Bürger..."
"...Wir sind der Meinung, dass wir gute Argumente für unsere Position haben. Nun müssen wir dies leider von den Gerichten klären lassen"

http://www.rtf1.de/news.php?id=9634


----------



## TTT (15. Juli 2015)

Dem Bonde gönn ich es, dass er auf die selbe Ignoranz trifft, die er uns entgegen bringt. Nur leider müssen wir in beiden Fällen drunter leiden!


----------



## duc-748S (15. Juli 2015)

Ich würde es dem Bonde gönnen, dass ihn mal was ganz anderes trifft ...


PS: nehmt den Kommentar nicht zu ernst, aber Dampf ablassen muss auch mal sein.


----------



## trail_desire (16. Juli 2015)

_"Das Land Baden-Württemberg vertritt  nach Angaben des Forstministeriums in dieser Auseinandersetzung "die Auffassung, dass eine nachhaltige Waldpflege, die auf Dauer Boden, Wasser, Luft, Klima und Lebensräume für Flora und Fauna und für die Menschen schützt, gesetzlich geregelt und von Spezialisten,* die eben keiner ausschließlich betriebswirtschaftlichen *Zielsetzung unterworfen sind, umgesetzt werden muss." Dies gelte umso mehr vor dem Hintergrund vielfach konkurrierender Nutzungsansprüche an den Wald und den immensen Herausforderungen des Klimawandels sowie des Natur- und Umweltschutzes._"

Wie verlogen.......genau das kann ja nur besser werden. Forst BW hat es in letzter Zeit auch übertrieben mit der Waldausbeutung. Vielleicht wird es jetzt wieder ruhiger in den Wäldern von BW. Ich denke, Privatwaldbesitzer können ohne die Unterstützung der Forst BW ihren Wald nicht so leicht "ausverkaufen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juli 2015)

"Gemeinsam Natur erleben"

Mehr Infos zu der gemeinsamen Initiative von Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH (STG), Landesforstverwaltung, Schwarzwaldverein, den Naturparks Schwarzwald Mitte/Nord und Südschwarzwald, dem Badischen Radsportverband, ADFC und DIMB finden sich hier:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/783526601768985

Und hier: www.gemeinsam-natur-erleben.de

Das ist noch nicht das Ende der 2-Meter-Regel, aber vielleicht das Anfang vom Ende, denn wenn sich alle Verbände schon mal einig sind, dass man auch "gemeinsam" klar kommen kann und sollte, stellt sich früher oder später die Frage, warum das dann nicht auch auf schmalen Wegen ganz offiziell und legal möglich sein sollte.

Herzlichen Dank v.a an diejenigen bei DIMB, ADFC und den Radsportverbänden, die solche Initiativen für "uns Biker" auf den Weg gebracht haben!


----------



## trail_desire (17. Juli 2015)

Interessant.....besonders treffend der Kommentar.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...d=0CPgBEK0DMEZqFQoTCMyivo_Y4cYCFYZrcgodvloHng


----------



## Mountain77 (18. Juli 2015)

Gerade über facebook entdeckt, ist zwar Thüringen, aber so eine bodenlose Dummheit hab ich bisher nur von Halbstarken mitbekomen und dann noch nicht einmal in diesem Ausmaß.
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...rern-drohen-hohe-Geldstrafen;art83436,4219478
Den Artikel selbst finde ich noch human geschrieben. Keine allgemeine Verunglimpfung der Mountainbike Szene.


----------



## MO_Thor (18. Juli 2015)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/niemand-will-eine-waldpolizei--107827400.html
am 15.7. gabs ne kleine Podiumsdiskussion - im BZ-Haus, Freiburger Innenstadt.
Hab keine Lust, mich extra fürs Kommentieren bei der BZ anzumelden.


----------



## HelmutK (18. Juli 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/niemand-will-eine-waldpolizei--107827400.html
> am 15.7. gabs ne kleine Podiumsdiskussion - im BZ-Haus, Freiburger Innenstadt.
> Hab keine Lust, mich extra fürs Kommentieren bei der BZ anzumelden.



Das würde sich aber lohnen, denn solche Aussagen

"Seine Beobachtung sei, dass die Regel zur Befriedung zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern beitrage – *weil der Mountainbiker so von vornherein ein Unrechtsbewusstsein habe* und sich "zurückhaltender" gegenüber Fußgängern verhalten müsse."

Würde man das auf den den Straßenverkehr übertragen, so es ja erst recht Sinn machen, wenn man auf allen Straßen ein Tempolimit von 10 km/h vorschreibt. Das würde sicher auch von "von vornherein ein Unrechtsbewusstsein" auslösen und für mehr Rücksichtnahme im Straßenverkehr sorgen.


----------



## ciao heiko (20. Juli 2015)

Jetzt auch bei MTB News:
www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07/20/gemeinsam-natur-erleben-respektvolles-miteinander-im-schwarzwald


----------



## trail_desire (20. Juli 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> "Seine Beobachtung sei, dass die Regel zur Befriedung zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern beitrage – *weil der Mountainbiker so von vornherein ein Unrechtsbewusstsein habe* und sich "zurückhaltender" gegenüber Fußgängern verhalten müsse."



Das könnte man auch umdrehen......

_"Seine Beobachtung sei, dass die Regel zur Anfeindung zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern beitrage – *weil der Wanderer so von vornherein ein Rechtsbewusstsein habe* und sich dadurch"rücksichtslos und untolerant" gegenüber Mountenbikern verhalten darf."_


----------



## HelmutK (20. Juli 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Das könnte man auch umdrehen......
> 
> _"Seine Beobachtung sei, dass die Regel zur Anfeindung zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern beitrage – *weil der Wanderer so von vornherein ein Rechtsbewusstsein habe* und sich dadurch"rücksichtslos und untolerant" gegenüber Mountenbikern verhalten darf."_



Da ist etwas dran, denn das könnte durchaus, auch wenn niemand von uns in die Köpfe der Fallensteller schauen kann, den einen oder anderen zur Selbstjustiz motivieren.


----------



## Isolator76 (21. Juli 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Gerade über facebook entdeckt, ist zwar Thüringen, aber so eine bodenlose Dummheit hab ich bisher nur von Halbstarken mitbekomen und dann noch nicht einmal in diesem Ausmaß.
> http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...rern-drohen-hohe-Geldstrafen;art83436,4219478
> Den Artikel selbst finde ich noch human geschrieben. Keine allgemeine Verunglimpfung der Mountainbike Szene.



In dem Artikel steht: "Das Mountainbike nahmen die Beamten dem Mann gleich weg.".

Aufgrund welcher Rechtsgrundlage konnte man ihm denn bei der Hausdurchsuchung das MTB wegnehmen? Irgendjemand eine Idee?
Schließlich steht nichts davon da, dass dieses gestohlen gewesen sei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (21. Juli 2015)

Beweismittelsicherung, vielleicht war noch genug Dreck für Bodenproben dran.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juli 2015)

25.000 folgen Open Trails auf Facebook







Open Trails folgen mittlerweile 25.000 Fans, einzelne Beiträge werden regelmäßig von deutlich mehr Personen gesehen.

Nach der Ablehnung der Petition vor knapp einem Jahr hätte man die Flinte auch in's Korn werfen können, aber da wir ja alle Biker sind, die über Ausdauer verfügen und Hindernisse als Herausforderungen sehen, sind wir mit unseren Bestrebungen nach einem freien Wegerecht noch lange nicht am Ende.

Und es geht voran: auf Landesebene am Runden Tisch, aber auch auf lokaler Ebene, denn immer mehr Biker engagieren sich vor Ort. Damit ist die DIMB nach dem wichtigen politischen Erfolg in Hessen im Jahr 2012 auch mit Blick auf das Engagement der Biker erfolgreich.

Weiter so!

Facebook Beitrag dazu:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...349028.46105.193326687455649/783968408391471/


----------



## HelmutK (24. Juli 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> einzelne Beiträge werden regelmäßig von deutlich mehr Personen gesehen.



Um es genauer zu sagen: 

In der ersten Julihälfte (15 Tage) hatte Open Trails ca.195.000 Unique User (Besucher, die mindestens einmal auf der Seite waren).


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juli 2015)

Der SWV öffnet sich langsam, aber wie sieht es beim SAV aus?


----------



## Werratte (27. Juli 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Gerade über facebook entdeckt, ist zwar Thüringen, aber so eine bodenlose Dummheit hab ich bisher nur von Halbstarken mitbekomen und dann noch nicht einmal in diesem Ausmaß.
> http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...rern-drohen-hohe-Geldstrafen;art83436,4219478
> Den Artikel selbst finde ich noch human geschrieben. Keine allgemeine Verunglimpfung der Mountainbike Szene.


Also wenn einer schon so hart drauf ist, dass er sich Motorsägen zusammenklaut, dann ist es schon gut wenn er "aufgeräumt" wird...
Echt heftig, was da abgegangen ist. Gratulation an die Verantwortlichen, die das aufgedeckt, bzw. erledigt haben. Gute Arbeit.


----------



## TTT (29. Juli 2015)

Kretschmann distanziert sich von den Radfahrern, indem er die Grünen als Radfahrerpartei aus grauer Vorzeit bezeichnet (Aussage Kretschmann: Sie waren schon immer eine Autofahrerpartei). Gerne auf Facebook kommentieren: https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw/posts/206105799490697


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juli 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Kretschmann distanziert sich von den Radfahrern, indem er die Grünen als Radfahrerpartei aus grauer Vorzeit bezeichnet (Aussage Kretschmann: Sie waren schon immer eine Autofahrerpartei). Gerne auf Facebook kommentieren: https://www.facebook.com/gruenelandtagbw/posts/206105799490697



…und das mit dem Image als Radfahrerpartei sei aus grauer Vorzeit! Wie unnötig und wie dumm.


----------



## trail_desire (29. Juli 2015)

Ich kann mich auch noch an den Spruch " jetzt wollen die au no im Wald rumkurfen".  Hat noch wer den Link zu diesem Interviev.
War glaub ich bei ner Bürgersprechstunde oder so.....da hat er sich auch deutlich abwertend über Radler ausgedrückt.....


----------



## ciao heiko (29. Juli 2015)

Link zum Video
Die Frage zur 2-Meter-Regel kommt bei 41:49 min.
https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/d...hstunde-mit-ministerpraesident-kretschmann-5/

Kommentar von open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...349028.46105.193326687455649/693115870810059/


----------



## Athabaske (29. Juli 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch noch an den Spruch " jetzt wollen die au no im Wald rumkurfen".  Hat noch wer den Link zu diesem Interviev.
> War glaub ich bei ner Bürgersprechstunde oder so.....da hat er sich auch deutlich abwertend über Radler ausgedrückt.....


...das werden tiefsitzende Frustrationen sein, vermutlich musste er als Kind immer mit Stützrädern fahren?


----------



## Stopelhopser (29. Juli 2015)

OT:
Tja so sind halt die Etablierten.
Zur Erinnerung - die SPD war in Ihren Gründerjahren auch mal rebellisch - sogar die CDU hat in Ihrem Gründungsprogramm Punkte drin - da staunt der Laie über so viel links von der Mitte heutzutage nur noch.
Aber wenn Sie mal dran sind...
Vielleicht nicht die beste Quelle - aber die Textpassagen sind schon recht wiedergegeben. Sonst findet man dazu nicht viel im Netz. Ist heute ja wohl zu peinlich.

http://www.kpd-ml.org/rs/2007_1/ahlener_programm_cdu.html


----------



## Werratte (29. Juli 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Link zum Video
> Die Frage zur 2-Meter-Regel kommt bei 41:49 min.
> https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/d...hstunde-mit-ministerpraesident-kretschmann-5/
> 
> ...


Da fragt man sich als Bayer nur: Ja, wie jetzt? Der soll Grün sein? ...der ist mal gar nix, ausser Lobbyist.


----------



## Athabaske (29. Juli 2015)

...im übrigen ist das Interview alter Kaffee und eigentlich fast schon verjährt...


----------



## Werratte (29. Juli 2015)

Grüner wird´s nicht... auch nach einem Jahr nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juli 2015)

Schöner Brückenschlag heute auf Open Trails vom Mountainbiken zum Alltagsverkehr mit dem Rad! 

An dem Punkt - dachte ich - könnten wir die Grünen kriegen, aber da sie ja jetzt keine Radfahrerpartei mehr sein wollen, sollten wir uns vielleicht für das Betretungsrecht von "sauberen Autos" engagieren… Autocross mit E-Autos im deutschen Walde. Dafür reichen dann auch geschotterte Forststraßen…


----------



## rhnordpool (30. Juli 2015)

vielleicht nicht direkt als Argumentationshilfe gegen die 2-M-Regel gedacht, aber doch einige interessante Zahlen und Argumente über die Bedeutung der Radfahrer als Wirtschaftsfaktor für die tourismusindustrie: http://www.welt.de/reise/nah/article144615042/Radurlauber-setzen-so-viel-um-wie-Kreuzfahrer.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (2. August 2015)

Heute auf open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

_Die richtige Antwort auf die Fallen

Im Renchtal, wo vor einigen Wochen die Schraubenfallen entdeckt wurden, hat der Tourismus die richtige Antwort auf die Vorfälle gefunden. Mit Vertretern des Schwarzwaldvereines und der Radvereine wurde lokal die neue Kampagne "Gemeinsam Natur erleben" vorgestellt.
Der Grundtenor war: "Wanderer und Mountainbiker können gut miteinander im Schwarzwald auskommen. Von Fallenstellern distanzieren wir uns deutlich".

Ein starkes Signal das in mehreren Presseberichten positiv aufgenommen wurde.

Das Logo der Aktion gibt es auch als kleinen Aufkleber, z.B. für den Fahrradrahmen, und ist bei den Touristbüros im Schwarzwald kostenlos erhältlich. Ein persönliches Set kann man auch online bestellen:
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/entdecken/gemeinsam-natur-erleben/Unterstuetzen-Sie-uns

Die kleine Presseschau:
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/renchtal-tourismus-gmbh-wirbt-fuer-toleranz-im-wald

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ortenaukreis/kampagne-fuer-friedliche-waldnutzung--108744147.html

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1552/did=15928070/nid=1552/1gtip2n/index.html

http://www.regiotrends.de/de/regiom...tal-beliebt-bei-radfahrern-und-wanderern.html_


----------



## .Konafahrer. (6. August 2015)

So klappt das prima (in der Pfalz)





Nicht nur im Hotel fühlten wir uns als Biker sehr willkommen. Alle Leute / Pfälzer die wir (unterwegs) trafen waren sehr nett und gastfreundlich (zu uns)!  >Tourbericht <


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2015)

Passend zum vorherigen Beitrag von @.Konafahrer. hier der aktuelle Beitrag bei Open Trails zu dem Thema:
Verschenktes Potential


----------



## /dev/random (6. August 2015)

Solche Schilder hat's im Schwarzwald auch (dieses hier hängt oberhalb von Loffenau), allerdings muß man die schon suchen...


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Solche Schilder hat's im Schwarzwald auch (dieses hier hängt oberhalb von Loffenau), allerdings muß man die schon suchen...




Da ist "Gemeinsam Natur erleben" ja noch mal ein Fortschritt, denn dann geht es mehr um die Gemeinsamkeiten als die potentiellen Konflikte, wenn man keine Rücksicht nimmt.


----------



## ciao heiko (6. August 2015)

Das oben gezeigte Schild gibt es seit ca 2006. Es gehört zur MTB Beschilderungssystematik in Baden Württemberg die sich auch im Bonde Handbuch wieder findet. Damit werden u.a. extra ausgewiesene Singeltrails beschildert oder Strecken auf dennen viel Biker und Wander unterwegs sind.
Die Kampagene "Gemeinsam Natur erleben" setzt im Design auf dieses Schild auf. Es wurde aber der Text geändert und von zwei auf einen Wanderer reduziert.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. August 2015)

Heute auf DIMB Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

_Fallen, Vorurteile und Lösungen

Der TV Beitrag des Länderspiegel ist heute in der Mediathek. Zuerst wird über die Fallen auf der Borderline Freiburg und der MTB Strecke in Albstadt berichtet.

Im mittleren Teil wird in dem Beitrag dann die 2 Meter Regel thematisiert. Lautet die anfängliche Aussage noch, dass die meisten Begegnungen problemlos sind, wird das im weiteren Beitrag, von Wanderern auf der Alb, relativiert.

Da wird ein gefährliche Begegnungen zitiert von der nicht klar ist wo diese tatsächliche stattgefunden hat. Und es wäre schön gewesen die Situation auch aus Sicht des Mountainbikers zu hören.
Es werden Wegschäden gezeigt die kaum zu erkennen sind. Herr Tremmel vom SAV spricht über einen Weg der in einem Naturschutzgebiet liegt.

Mit der pauschalen 2 Meter Regel haben diese Beispiele wenig zu tun. Denn rücksichtslose Begegnungen oder Wegschäden sind nicht von der Breite eines Weges abhängig, sondern von schlechtem Fahrverhalten.

Herr Bastian vom Schwarzwaldverein ist da schon weiter. Er zeigt das neue "Gemeinsam Natur erleben" Logo und führt an, dass wir im Wald mit etwas Rücksichtnahme alle gut miteinander auskommen können.

Und auch Heiko Mittelstädt von der DIMB sagt dass Rücksichtnahme für Mountainbiker ganz normal ist.
Denn Mountainbiker würden sicherlich auch gerne den Wald für sich alleine nutzen und überall freie Fahrt haben. Aber es war uns immer bewusst dass wir nicht alleine unterwegs sind. Es gab schon immer Waldarbeiter, Förster, Wanderer und Jäger, und Mountainbiker haben, als späteste Nutzergruppe, schon früh gelernt damit umzugehen.

http://www.heute.de/mountainbiker-gegen-wanderer-39629884.html_

_._


----------



## kumpel01 (11. August 2015)

Heute wird in der Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung von der Sommerwanderung unseres geliebten Landesvaters berichtet. Er wird als oft unbequemer Gesprächspartner dargestellt, der klar seine Meinung sage. Zu spüren habe dies lt. Zeitung auch ein junger Mountainbike-Trainer bekommen, der die 2m-Regel als sinnlos bezeichnet habe. Die RNZ schreibt, Kretschmann habe dem jungen Mann klar mitgeteilt "200.000 Wanderer sind eine Macht, mit der man sich nicht so leicht anlege."

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Mountain77 (11. August 2015)

Auf facebook lass es sich die Geschichte Seitens des MTB Trainers anders.
Wenn es wirklich in diesem Tonfall geschrieben wurde, dann ist es ein echtes Armutszeugnis für die Zeitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kumpel01 (11. August 2015)

Es wurde so geschrieben.  Sonst hätte ich es ja nicht so geschrieben ... wo steht das auf fb?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain77 (11. August 2015)

Ich meine unter Open Trails unter Kretschmann läuft, aber ich finde den Kommentar momentan selbst nicht mehr...schei..

Ah doch, die Kommentarfunktion war aus...
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=796189437169368&id=193326687455649

Für die nicht FBler Zitat:

Ich war bei der Auftaktveranstaltung in Mosbach. Nach einigen Presseinterviews ging es dann los auf Tour. Zuerst drängten sich einige anwesende Bürgermeister der umliegenden Gemeinden in den Vordergrund, brachten ihre Anliegen vor. Missmut machte sich bei den rund 120 mitwandernden Bürgern breit. Nach gut 2 Stunden stellte der SWR bei einem Interview die Frage warum nur Bürgermeister, nicht aber die Bürger selbst zu Worte kamen. Das war dann der Wendepunkt und man bat mich vor. Herr Kretschmann war sehr aufmerksam und lauschte meinen Ausführungen geduldig. Als Ausbilder beim WRSV und ehemaliger Jugendtrainer habe ich natürlich auch einen ganz besonderen Standpunkt. Dies würdigte er, entgegnete aber dass die 200000 Wanderer, die in BaWü vereinsmäßig organissiert seien, auch Interessen haben. Das war ja logisch. Er fragte nach praktikablen Lösungsansätzen, nahm sich richtig viel Zeit. Meine Argumentation hinsichtlich der Behördenmarathons und der Verschleppung von Genehmigungsverfahren (DH Stuttgart, DH Karalsruhe, ESNOS, etc.) verstand er und versprach sich für die Einhaltung der Versprechen legale Strecken auszuweisen und Genehmigungsverfahren zu beschleunigen einzusetzen. Bin gespannt was dabei nun tatsächlich heraus kommt.


----------



## kumpel01 (11. August 2015)

Die RNZ stelle das aber mal völlig anders dar. ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain77 (11. August 2015)

Ist ja eine furchtbare Hoftberichterstattung in der RNZ, der grosse weise Wanderfürst.
http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/buche...eine-Sommertour-im-Odenwald-_arid,118541.html
Aber kein Kommentar zu den Mountainbikern.
Gefunden
http://www.rnz.de/politik/suedwest_...-Nur-keine-Schwaeche-zeigen-_arid,118573.html


----------



## kumpel01 (11. August 2015)

Letzteren Artikel meinte ich, genau. Schon komisch, dass man eine Begebenheit so unterschiedlich bewerten kann ...

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MO_Thor (11. August 2015)

Na super. Wenn Mr. Kretschmann in meiner Nähe wandert (Waldkirch), muss ich arbeiten...verflucht!
Aber das wäre wirklich mal eine Gelegenheit, dem Wanderknaben zu zeigen, dass wir auch Legion sind. Immer schön mipm Fahrrad mitschieben und nach vorne drängeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (11. August 2015)

Genau und ihm die ganzen schilder zeigen auf dem "biker verrecke" draufstehen.....ganz waldkirch ist ja mittlerweile mit den Schmierereien voll......


----------



## MO_Thor (11. August 2015)

Bitte WAS!? Sind die da echt so aggressiv? Ich wohne in Denzlingen, mache ab und an Touren, die bis nach Waldkirch führen - aber "Biker verrecke" habe ich noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## arise (11. August 2015)

Nähe des waldkirchers see zb....dann noch in obersexau....und eins oben an der burg am kandel....


----------



## MO_Thor (11. August 2015)

Obersexau...da bin ich oft genug unterwegs. Ob das meinetwegen ist? Ich halte mal Ausschau und mach n Foto davon.


----------



## Stopelhopser (12. August 2015)

Alles wird gut?

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/singletrails-fuer-mountainbiker-werden-legalisiert


----------



## Beorn (12. August 2015)

Das ich nicht lache. Angesichts der Größe des Gebiets ist das ein so verschwindent geringer Anteil. Einziger Effekt wird sein, dass man auf den anderen Trails, wenn man da "Illegaler" ist, noch mehr zusammengepöbelt wird. Schwarzwald scheidet weiterhin aus bei der Urlaubsplanung.


----------



## Mountain77 (12. August 2015)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...-meter-regel-im-wald-kritisch--105110208.html
Dieser Artikel liest sich doch recht ausgewogen.

In NRW köchelt es ja inzwischen wegen eines neuen Waldgesetztes (Jagdgesetzes), aber der ganze Aufruhr unter den Mountainbikern nur wegen: „Es handelt sich schlicht um eine Fehlinterpretation von juristischen Laien."
Unser grüner Minister ist schon zurück gerudert und will wohl noch umformulieren lassen, damit auch ein juristischer Laie versteht, dass wir weiterhin im Wald fahren dürfen.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. August 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> (...) aber der ganze Aufruhr unter den Mountainbikern nur wegen: „Es handelt sich schlicht um eine Fehlinterpretation von juristischen Laien."



Tja, nur gut, dass die "juristischen Laien" so gut aufgepasst haben, denn wozu ändert man denn überhaupt einen Gesetzestext, wenn er keinen Unterschied macht? Und wieso kann man ihn dann jetzt so leicht wieder rückgängig machen? Es scheint leider sehr wichtig zu sein, den Gesetzgebern bei dem Thema Wegerecht genau auf die Finger zu schauen. Zu leicht schleicht sich da ein kleines Wort ein, das angeblich "nicht so gemeint" war, aber am Ende doch eher gegen als für die Radfahrer ausgelegt werden kann.



Mountain77 schrieb:


> Unser grüner Minister ist schon zurück gerudert und will wohl noch umformulieren lassen, damit auch ein juristischer Laie versteht, dass wir weiterhin im Wald fahren dürfen.



So sieht's nämlich aus! 


In diesem Sinne: Danke an die DIMB!


Hier der aktuelle Open Trails Beitrag dazu:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/797386643716314

Und hier die Thematik ausführlich auf dimb.de:
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nrw-plant-radfahrverbot


----------



## Mountain77 (13. August 2015)

ciao heiko, post: 13158615 /Heute auf open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
_
Doch keine neuen Radfahrverbote in NRW!!!

Das neue Landesnaturschutzgesetz für NRW hat in den letzten Tagen zu heftigen Irritationen und Diskussionen geführt.

Wir haben dazu gestern intensive, aber auch offene und konstruktive Gespräche mit dem Umweltministerium von Nordrhein-Westfalen geführt. Hintergrund der Gespräche waren Befürchtungen von uns und vielen Mountainbikern, das Land NRW wolle im Zuge der Novellierung des Landesnaturschutzgesetzes die Möglichkeiten für Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer  in den Schutzgebieten Nordrhein-Westfalens beschränken und einengen. 

In den gestrigen Gesprächen hat das Umweltministerium jedoch deutlich gemacht, dass es ein solches Vorhaben nie gegeben habe und dies auch nie geplant war.  Es wurde auch deutlich gemacht, dass sich durch die textlichen Veränderungen in dem von uns kritisierten § 59 Abs. 3 des geplanten Landesnaturschutzgesetzes die materielle Rechtslage NICHT ändern sollte. Was bisher erlaubt war, soll auch künftig möglich sein. Diese Klarstellung begrüssen wir ausdrücklich.

Wir konnten in den Gesprächen mit dem Umweltministerium auch klären, wie es zu den Irritationen kommen konnte. Die zunächst vorgesehenen textlichen Änderungen im Gesetzestext sind nach Ansicht des Umweltministeriums für die materielle Rechtslage eigentlich unerheblich und haben auch keinerlei Auswirkungen. Auf der anderen Seite stellten wir uns die Frage, warum man etwas ergänzt, wenn man doch nichts ändern wollte. Klar wurde dabei auch, dass das Ministerium und wir - aus den jeweiligen Blickwinkeln - den Wortlaut der Novellierung unterschiedlich interpretierten. Entscheidend ist aber, dass das Umweltministerium verstanden hat, warum dies von vielen Lesern des Gesetzesentwurfs anders interpretiert wurde und dass es darauf reagieren will. Im Rahmen der Auswertung der Verbändeanhörung ist deshalb seitens des Umweltministeriums beabsichtigt, wieder zur alten Formulierung „auf Straßen und Wegen“ zurückzukehren, um mögliche Fehlinterpretationen zu vermeiden.

Ihr seid es von uns gewohnt, dass wir kein Blatt vor den Mund nehmen und das tun wir auch heute nicht:

Wir finden es gut, dass das Umweltministerium unsere Kritik Ernst genommen hat, dass es das Gespräch mit uns gesucht sowie offen und konstruktiv geführt hat. Und wir finden es gut, dass man auf die Kritik reagiert und den Stein des Anstosses beseitigen will. Ihr wisst, dass das nicht überall in Deutschland so läuft.

Noch eine Schlussbemerkung: Das Gesetzesvorhaben ist damit noch nicht abgeschlossen, sondern wird sich noch einige Zeit hinziehen. Wir werden es zusammen mit unseren Partnerverbänden und unserem Dachverband Kuratorium Sport und Natur e. V. weiterhin aufmerksam und kritisch begleiten.

Weitere Informationen sowie Hintergründe findet Ihr auf der DIMB-Homepage:
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=799_


----------



## franzam (13. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (13. August 2015)

Heute im Gmünder Anzeiger:

http://www.gmuender-anzeiger.info/828084/

Prinzipiell i.O. Jedoch auch das klare Statement des SAV zur Beibehaltung der 2m Regel.Interessant find ich die Argumentation,warum man "Uns" nicht als Helfer zur Wegepflege will.


----------



## Carsten (13. August 2015)

Im verlinkten Heft steht noch mehr drin...


----------



## sipaq (25. August 2015)

Artikel in der FAZ: Bauern gegen Mountainbiker -  Mein Wald gehört mir


----------



## viperman666 (25. August 2015)

Was für ein Schwachfug! Also ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen,daß es solche Prozesse/Strafanzeigen ,etc wirklich gegeben hat ausgehend von einem normal intelligenten Mountainbiker!?!?!?!
Für mich sind das nur an den Haaren herbeigezogene bzw. am Stammtisch erdachte Storys!?


----------



## Carsten (26. August 2015)

Hier wird mit falschen Aussagen gezielt Stimmung gemacht und unbegründete Ärgste geschürt. 
In ganz Europa fahren Biker durch landwirtschaftlich genutzte Gebiete. Und im Schwarzwald soll das plötzlich zum Problem werden?


----------



## HelmutK (26. August 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Hier wird mit falschen Aussagen gezielt Stimmung gemacht und unbegründete Ärgste geschürt.



Widerspruch - hier geht es um ernstzunehmende dramatische Entwicklungen:

"Mal musste ein Radsportler bremsen, weil unerwartet ein paar Kühe auf dem Weg standen."

Stellt Euch nur mal vor, der Radsportler hätte vor Schreck einen Herzinfarkt erlitten


----------



## kumpel01 (26. August 2015)

In Mosbach findet in Kürze ein MTB-Training für Kinder mit 24h-Biker Michael Kochendörfer statt unter dem Motto "Keine Macht den Drogen" oder so ähnlich. Schirmherr ist das hiesige Landratsamt. Mich würde mal interessieren, wo das Training und die anschließende Ausfahrt bei uns stattfinden soll, wenn das Landratsamt hier nicht zur Nutzung von illegalen Wegen aufrufen möchte.

P.S.: Ich finde die Aktion natürlich gut und den Zweck, der damit verfolgt wird, das Dilemma der Biker wird aber wieder mal deutlich...


----------



## prince67 (26. August 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Widerspruch - hier geht es um ernstzunehmende dramatische Entwicklungen:
> 
> "Mal musste ein Radsportler bremsen, weil unerwartet ein paar Kühe auf dem Weg standen."
> 
> Stellt Euch nur mal vor, der Radsportler hätte vor Schreck einen Herzinfarkt erlitten


Nein, die hochgezüchteten Kühe könnten einen Herzinfarkt bekommen.


----------



## static (26. August 2015)

Es herrscht Sommerloch und in allen kleineren oder größeren Blättern tauchen zur Zeit wieder die alljährlichen Hetz-Artikel auf.
Da spannt ein Waldbesitzer Stacheldraht über einen Weg, bzw. lässt den einfach mal im Wald liegen, und beschwert sich dann, dass er dafür auch noch gerade stehen soll? Geht's noch? Oder zählt sowas mittlerweile als "waldtypische Gefahr"?
Das ist doch genau die Verantwortung, die das Waldgesetz den Besitzern auferlegt! Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, dass er nicht verurteilt wurde...
Schon erbärmlich für die FAZ, dass diese logische Unstimmigkeit nicht mal erkannt wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (26. August 2015)

static schrieb:


> Es herrscht Sommerloch und in allen kleineren oder größeren Blättern tauchen zur Zeit wieder die alljährlichen Hetz-Artikel auf.
> Da spannt ein Waldbesitzer Stacheldraht über einen Weg, bzw. lässt den einfach mal im Wald liegen, und beschwert sich dann, dass er dafür auch noch gerade stehen soll? Geht's noch? Oder zählt sowas mittlerweile als "waldtypische Gefahr"?
> Das ist doch genau die Verantwortung, die das Waldgesetz den Besitzern auferlegt! Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, dass er nicht verurteilt wurde...
> Schon erbärmlich für die FAZ, dass diese logische Unstimmigkeit nicht mal erkannt wurde...


...erbärmlich ist doch eher das


> Mal hat ein Landwirt zur Entwässerung einen kleinen Graben angelegt, der Fahrradfahrer übersieht ihn, stürzt und klagt.


...also das Verhalten des Radfahrers.

Und zumindest im Allgäu zählen Weidezäune (ob auf- oder abgebaut) durchaus zu den waldtypischen Gefahren.


----------



## prince67 (26. August 2015)

static schrieb:


> Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, dass er nicht verurteilt wurde...


Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten.
Ihm konnte nicht nachgewiesen werden, dass er den Draht gespannt hat.

Ein Stück rot-weißes Absperrband in den Stacheldraht einflechten und schon hat man kein Problem mehr damit.


----------



## static (26. August 2015)

Naja, dass jeder wegen jedem Furz gleich zum Anwalt rennt ist wieder eine Sache für sich. Deutschald eben. Find ich auch bekloppt.
Allerdings kennen wir auch gar keine Hintergründe. Vielleicht verlief der "kleine Graben" quer über einen Wanderweg, war fünf Meter tief ausgebaggert, ungesichert,  und der gestürzte Radfahrer ist jetzt für den rest seines Lebens invalide? Vielleicht hat auch die Krankenkasse geklagt und nicht der Radfahrer selbst?

Zum Thema waldtypische Gefahren bzw. atypische Gefahren:
_"Atypische Gefahren sind alle nicht durch die Natur … vorgegebenen Zustände, insbesondere vom Waldbesitzer 
geschaffene oder geduldete Gefahren, die ein Waldbesucher nicht  oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und 
auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er nicht damit rechnen muss. Dazu können etwa nicht 
waldtypische Hindernisse, die einen Weg versperren, oder nicht gesicherte Holzstapel gehören."_

Das findet sich sogar im "Leitfaden zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht" des ForstBW


----------



## static (26. August 2015)

Alles vabodde!!!


----------



## Athabaske (26. August 2015)

...und wenn's net vobotta wär müsst' mers verbieta!


----------



## duc-748S (26. August 2015)

Na ist doch verständlich die Reaktion, so wie ihr den da wegscheucht!
Der konnte sich ja gerade nochmal so retten, aber auch nur durch seinen beherzten Sprung zur Seite.
Was fällt euch denn eigentlich ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (27. August 2015)

I finds au nervig, wenn ma elle 5 Min. angebefft werd.....


----------



## Athabaske (27. August 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> I finds au nervig, wenn ma elle 5 Min. angebefft werd.....


...deswäge isch's ja au' verbotta, dätsch D' d'ra halta, würdsch net abefft werda...


----------



## trail_desire (27. August 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...deswäge isch's ja au' verbotta, dätsch D' d'ra halta, würdsch net abefft werda...


....deswäge fahred mir öfter in die Palz....


----------



## Grossvater (27. August 2015)

static schrieb:


> Alles vabodde!!!



War ja auch etwas ungeschickt vom Pfleger, dass er ausgerechnet vorm Freigang vergessen hat, ihm die Tabletten zu verabreichen 
Aber er gibt wenigstens sein bestes: "...jetzt kooomm...jetzt beruhig Dich..."


----------



## MO_Thor (27. August 2015)

Bei dem Gebelle fällt mir nur eins ein:
"Ein ganzer Kerl dank Chappi"
Das ist genau der Menschenschlag, der vor und nach Rolltreppen erstmal stehenbleiben muss, um sich mit der neuen Umgebung vertraut zu machen. Oder in den Nahverkehrszügen schon zwei Stationen vorm Endhalt aufsteht, um dann beim Abbremsen des Zuges rumzuzetern, warum das denn jetzt noch sein müsse, man sei doch schon so schlecht zu Fuß...


----------



## Athabaske (27. August 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist genau der Menschenschlag, der vor und nach Rolltreppen erstmal stehenbleiben muss, um sich mit der neuen Umgebung vertraut zu machen...


...der Satz des Tages! Danke!


----------



## trail_desire (27. August 2015)

Und wenn sie sich dann vertraut gemacht haben, diese auch nutzen.....


----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2015)

Ganz interessant -> der ForstBW diskutiert heute auf Open Trails in der Kommentar-Spalte mit:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...otal_comments=23&comment_tracking={"tn":"R9"}


----------



## duc-748S (28. August 2015)

Ein Kommentar, der sich begründet mit irgendwelchen "anderen Problemen" gegen die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel äußert, deckt sich nicht so recht mit meinem Verständnis einer Diskussion. 
Aber vielleicht kommt da ja noch was ... 

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## MO_Thor (28. August 2015)

Ja, vielleicht kommt noch was. Grundsätzlich ist die Haltung von ForstBW in den zwei, drei Kommentaren nicht (!) feindselig. Ich wette, die Jungs hocken auch mit am Runden Tisch und halten sich deshalb bei Facebook bedeckt (man muss ja auch nicht alles, was noch nicht spruchreif ist, rauströten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (28. August 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht kommt noch was. Grundsätzlich ist die Haltung von ForstBW in den zwei, drei Kommentaren nicht (!) feindselig. Ich wette, die Jungs hocken auch mit am Runden Tisch und halten sich deshalb bei Facebook bedeckt (man muss ja auch nicht alles, was noch nicht spruchreif ist, rauströten)


Feindselig nicht, das stimmt. 
Mal abwarten was noch kommt.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2015)

Immerhin äußern Sie sich. Dazu sind sie nicht verpflichtet und es macht Arbeit.
Sehen wir es als positives Zeichen und Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## HelmutK (28. August 2015)

Breaking News - Des isch vabodde!

Das hätte mir mal jemand vor dem 26. März 2013, als dieser Thread startete, sagen müssen: Des isch vabodde  Aber jetzt wissen wir es und können beruhigt ins Wochenende gehen 

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/805192459602399


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. August 2015)

Danke. Jetzt weiß es jeder.


----------



## arise (29. August 2015)

Tja wahrscheinlich hat seine frau im Bett letztens auch gemeint ab 60 isch des verbodde....


----------



## Grossvater (29. August 2015)

arise schrieb:


> Tja wahrscheinlich hat seine frau im Bett letztens auch gemeint ab 60 isch des verbodde....


genau - und zwar nach der G...verkehrsordnung isch des verbodde,  und nach dem Bundesf...gesetz ischs auch verbodde, und nachm Umweltschutzgesetz sowieso... und am Ende hat's dann bestimmt noch geheissen -des isch Privatwald


----------



## MO_Thor (29. August 2015)

Grossvater schrieb:


> des isch Privatwald


----------



## arise (29. August 2015)

Vermutlich hatse die nutzungsfläche mit erreichen des 60ten zum Bannwald erklärt......den auch Büsche und seltene Hecken stehen ja sowieso auf der Schützenswerte 
Flächen......

Kann somit den unmut des armen alten herren verstehen....ist ja kurz vorm Herzinfarkt durch eigenverschulden....und das zahlt dann die algemeinheit....


----------



## m4.stR (11. September 2015)

Heute in der Südwest-Presse:

http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/suedwestumschau/Freie-Fahrt-fuer-Mountainbiker;art4319,3420836

Der Schwarzwal wirbt nun mit einem neuen "Trailnetz"

_Der Trail führe nur zu etwa 25 Prozent über schmale Pfade. Der Rest seien Holzabfuhr- und Schleifwege.

Mit dem Trail steigt der Schwarzwald im bundesweiten Vergleich zu einem der führenden Mountainbike-Reviere auf und kann auch mit der Schweiz und Österreich konkurrieren
_
Immerhin: _ Für den Trail gilt die Zwei-Meter-Regel nicht.

"Nur etwa sechs Prozent des Trails führen über Wanderwege", sagt Haselbacher. An diesen heiklen Stellen, an denen Wanderer und Bergradler aufeinander treffen, rufen besondere Hinweisschilder zu gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme auf._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (11. September 2015)

m4.stR schrieb:


> Heute in der Südwest-Presse:
> 
> http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/suedwestumschau/Freie-Fahrt-fuer-Mountainbiker;art4319,3420836
> 
> ...



So liest sich das Marketing und so sieht die Realität aus.
Von wegen 25% schmale Pfade und der Rest Holzabfuhr- und Schleifwege. Über 90 km sind Forstwege und Asphalt. Ein grosser Teil der restlichen Wege sind zwar naturbelassen, aber so breit dass man sie schon immer fahren durfte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. September 2015)

Da lach ich mich tot!

Zum Glück hab ich die Pfalz um die Ecke. Da fahre ich ohne Probleme und ohne Wiederholung 50km am Tag mit maximal 5% Non-Singletrailanteil.

Dann bleibt mein Geld eben da liegen.


----------



## scylla (11. September 2015)

besonders süß ist die Unterteilung "Weg unter 2m Breite" (zu schmal geratener Forstweg?) und "Single-Trail". Zu gütig, dass man jetzt auch im Schwarzwald die Sondererlaubnis bekommt, eine weniger als 2m breite Piste, die explizit kein Singletrail ist, zu befahren.
Getoppt nur noch vom Namen des ganzen: Gipfeltrail


----------



## trail_desire (11. September 2015)

Wenn ich schon wieder diese hetzerische Pressesprache lese......Halsbrecherisch.....durch den Wald heizen, austoben, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.....ja genau. Da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Diese Schreiberei hat doch schon wieder einen negativen Unterton.

Und hat hier irgendwer geglaubt, daß da mehr bei rumkommt als so eine Mogelpackung? Die wissen immer noch nicht was Bergradler wollen.....oder besser noch.....sie wollen es nicht wissen.
Ist doch nur dazu gemacht worden, um in der Öffentlichkeit behaupten zu können, man macht was für die Mountenbiker. Lächerlicher Versuch.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. September 2015)

Das Ferienland Schwarzwald macht sich auf Facebook mit dem gleichen Thema lächerlich:
https://www.facebook.com/Ferienland.im.Schwarzwald/posts/874684412600689

Und tut ganz reumütig und überrascht. Naja, immerhin wird man von den Touristikern als Biker auf Facebook nicht mehr beleidigt…

Kommentare gerade auch von außerhalb BaWü herzlich erwünscht!


----------



## Hillside (13. September 2015)

Heute kam auf Phoenix "Abenteuer Wandern" mit einer netten Episode zum Thema Mountainbiker. 
Es kamen beide Seiten zu Wort und der Tenor war ganz unaufgeregt, dass es mit gegenseitiger Toleranz und Freundlichkeit keine Probleme gibt.

http://www.phoenix.de/content/phoenix/die_sendungen/ereignisse/990192

(Vielleicht auch bald in der Mediathek zu finden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (13. September 2015)

Was wollt ihr erwarten, wenn die swp schreibt?


----------



## HelmutK (14. September 2015)

Aktuell auf Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/813533455434966)


Die DIMB stört das "Magische Dreieck"

Wir werden zwar nicht ausdrücklich genannt, aber trotzdem ist augenscheinlich, wen der Bürgermeister der Gemeinde Feldberg meint:

"Stefan Wirbser, Bürgermeister der Gemeinde Feldberg, meinte, dass sich alle Beteiligten so gut einigen konnten, sei Beleg dafür, dass Wanderer und Fahrradfahrer an sich keine Feinde sind. "Schwierig wird es erst, wenn sich die Interessengemeinschaften mit aller Macht einbringen", wie er es sachte formulierte. "Mit dem richtigen Maß gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme funktioniert es auch"."

Eine Interessensvertretung der Mountainbiker scheint da wohl zu stören, wenn man mal wieder über die Köpfe der Mountainbiker hinweg am Kungeln ist. Oder wie sollen wir das sonst verstehen?

Aber auch der vielen von uns bekannte grüne Landtagsabgeordnete Reinhold Pix mag uns nicht besonders:

"Nicht vergessen hat er den "Shitstorm" gegen ihn und seiner Partei, als die "Zwei-Meter-Regel" in Baden Württemberg verankert wurde. "Gemeinsam geht alles besser", so seine Aussage. Er sprach vom "magischen Dreieck aus Forst, Naturschutz und Tourismus", das bei diesem Projekt perfekt gefüllt wurde."

Das ist schon ein seltsames Demokratieverständnis, auch wenn es uns in Baden-Württemberg schon lange nicht mehr wundert. Wenn Bürger auf Abgeordnetenwatch unangenehme Fragen stellen, dann ist das ein "Shitstorm"? Wer in Baden-Württemberg die Interessen der Mountainbiker vertritt und dafür eintritt, den stellt man lieber die Ecke und kanzelt ihn ab. Das ist ja schließlich auch einfacher, als sich tatsächlich mal mit den berechtigten Anliegen der Mountainbiker und ihren Argumenten zu befassen.

Wenn Herr Pix von einem "Magischen Dreieck" spricht, dann fällt sofort auf, wer nicht dazu gehört - der Sport und die Bedürfnisse der Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg. Wenn er von "Gemeinsam geht alles besser" spricht, so fragt man sich, was Herr Pix und seine Partei darunter verstehen. Wer sich nicht unterwirft und oder eine eigene Meinung hat, der bleibt aussen vor, der gehört nicht zum "Magischen Dreieck". Dürfen Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg nur "mitreden", wenn sie die Meinung des "Magischen Dreiecks" teilen? Alles frei nach dem Motto: Wir akzeptieren jede Meinung, so lange es unsere Meinung ist?

Da bleiben wir doch lieber weiter "schwierig" und verzichten auf eine so verstandene "Gemeinsamkeit"!!!

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/feldberg/stuermen-und-fegen


----------



## trail_desire (14. September 2015)

Diese beiden Links sind beide auf einer HP.....passen leider nicht ganz zusammen.
Hab denen auf ihrer Seite mal folgendes geschrieben.....

_Man hätte nach dem obigen Link meinen können, daß verstanden wurde was mountenbiken bedeutet. Stattdessen wird für weit über 50.000,-€ ein Weg eingerichtet, der keinerlei Fahrtechnische Anforderungen bereithält. Und sowas nennt sich Gipfeltrail. Ja das ist der Gipfel. Der Gipfel der Peinlichkeit._
_Das ist für Mutti gut, die seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Rad saß._
_Mountenbiker fahren weiterhin in andere Regionen, wenn sie ihren Spaß haben wollen. Oder sie müssen weiterhin illegal fahren und sich unfreundliche Kommentare von besserwissenden, rechthaberischen Wanderern gefallen lassen._

_mfg _


http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/Radfahren-Mountainbike/Mountainbiken-im-Schwarzwald/Gipfeltrail

http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/Radfa...ngen-fuer-Mountainbiker-im-Schraegschwarzwald


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Er sprach vom "magischen Dreieck aus Forst, Naturschutz und Tourismus", das bei diesem Projekt perfekt gefüllt wurde."



Absolut bezeichnend ist doch, dass Herr Pix komplett ignoriert, dass zur Dreifaltigkeit im Wald keinesfalls der Wirtschaftsfaktor Tourismus gehört, sondern ganz allgemein und vor allem für die einheimischen Bürger die Erholung. Der Wald soll laut Gesetz der Holzwirtschaft, dem Naturschutz und der Erholung dienen. Von Tourismus steht da nüscht!

Aber die Jungs sind mittlerweile so verblendet, dass sie selbst das nicht weiter schlimm finden, sondern ganz normal. Diener des Volkes? Pustekuchen!


----------



## Das-Licht (14. September 2015)

...ich weiß nicht ob´s hier her gehört... ...nun habe ich es - übrigens das erste Mal seit ich Rad fahre - also auch erlebt...

Am Sonntag Mittag irgendwo auf einer ca. 4! Meter breiten geschotterten Forststraße zwischen Neckarsteinach und Heiligkreuzsteinach (Baden) mit Ablaufkanälen links und rechts des Weges. Es war diese Veranstaltung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gefu...3-sept-2015-mit-peter-schlickenrieder.764391/  Aus einer Gruppe von ca. 50 MTBlern schob sich eine kleine Spitzengruppe aus drei Fahrern weit voran, und bekam nicht gleich mit, dass der Rst der Gruppe einen kurzen Stopp machte. So fuhren die Drei  also den - vom Geo-Naturpark und dem Land als MTB-Route gekennzeichneten Weg weiter. Kurz darauf kehrten sie konsterniert zurück.  "Da vorne ist ein Nordic-Walking Paar, dass uns nicht vorbei lassen will, weil "Mountainbiking ist hier verboten!" ! " .  Ok. Nun machte sich der ganze Pulk auf den gleichen Weg. Als die ersten Fahrer zu dem Paar kamen, klingelten und freundlich um Durchlass baten, erst mal keine Reaktion. Als dann die Stimmen der Fahrer etwas "amtlicher" wurden, blieb das Paar stehen. Abermals versuchte der Mann des Paares zu belehren. Leider hatte er die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht, als er seine "Belehrungen" mit Strafandrohung losließ. Diese kommunizierte er nämlich, neben anderen "Offiziellen" gegenüber dem Planungsbevollmächtigten für die Routen, des Geonaturparks.  Die Frau des Renitenten, wich sogleich verschämt lächelnd überdeutlich in einen Ablaufkanal aus. Der Walker räumte nach freundlich sachlicher Erklärung zur Gesetzeslage in BW missmutig die Hälfte des Weges, und lief möglichst raumgreifend weiter, so dass wir alle nur einzeln vorbei fahren konnten. Sein Gehabe und sein Ausdruck zeigten mir, dass er trotz hochoffizieller Rechtsbelehrung absolut uneinsichtig war. Nun warte ich gespannt auf einen Leserbrief in der regionalen Presse über die "Mountainbiketerrorraserrotte" . Und ich hoffe, ich lese nichts über verunfallte Radfahrer aufgrund von Fallen, die wir in der Region auch schon hatten.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. September 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Absolut bezeichnend ist doch, dass Herr Pix komplett ignoriert, dass zur Dreifaltigkeit im Wald keinesfalls der Wirtschaftsfaktor Tourismus gehört, sondern ganz allgemein und vor allem für die einheimischen Bürger die Erholung. Der Wald soll laut Gesetz der Holzwirtschaft, dem Naturschutz und der Erholung dienen. Von Tourismus steht da nüscht!
> 
> Aber die Jungs sind mittlerweile so verblendet, dass sie selbst das nicht weiter schlimm finden, sondern ganz normal. Diener des Volkes? Pustekuchen!


Hach, wenn der Reinhold doch am 11.03. in diesem Dreieck ganz ohne Magie verschwinden würde...


----------



## HelmutK (15. September 2015)

Heute auf Facebook https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/813760398745605

Will die Landesregierung das Autofahren in Schutzgebieten erlauben?

Nein, das ist keine Satire, sondern höchstwahrscheinlich mal wieder ein übler Versuchsballon, über den wir heute berichten.

Schon vor einiger Zeit klärte Ministerpräsident Kretschmann die Öffentlichkeit darüber auf, dass die Grünen eigentlich schon immer eine Autofahrerpartei gewesen seien. Wohl um diesem Anspruch gerecht zu werden, scheint man das Autofahren in den als Kernzonen für das neue Biospärenreservat "Schwarzwald" vorgesehenen Bannwälder nach einer vom Regierungspräsidium Freiburg, also einer staatlichen Mittelbehörde, die durch die vom Ministerpräsidenten (Herr Kretschmann) ernannte Regierungspräsidentin bzw. den Regierungspräsidenten die Landesregierung auf der Ebene der Bezirke vertritt, jetzt im Entwurf vorgelegten Sammelverordnung zukünftig nicht mehr kategorisch verbieten zu wollen. In diesen Kernzonen des zukünftigen Biospährenreservats soll nämlich für die Allgemeinheit nur noch gelten: 

"(2) Insbesondere ist es nicht gestattet, in den Bannwäldern
.....
15. das Gebiet auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite und ausserhalb befestigter Wege mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen aller Art ... zu befahren;" (§ 3 Abs. 2 Nr. 15 der Sammelverordnung-E)

Auf allen anderen Wegen wird es dann, so legt es der zitierte Wortlaut der Sammelverordnung nahe, wohl erlaubt sein. Jedenfalls steht da nicht, dass das Autofahren auf Wegen über 2 m Breite verboten wäre, das gilt nur auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite, und da steht auch nicht, dass das Autofahren auf befestigten Wegen verboten wäre, das git nur ausserhalb befestigter Wege. Darf man dann also auf diesen Wegen, auf denen es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, in den Bannwäldern zukünftig Autofahren? Ein schönes Wahlgeschenk an die Autofahrer, auch wenn man sicherlich wieder behaupten wird, wir hätten das missverstanden, was da in der zitierten Passage steht.

Um den Schutz des Biospärenreservats in seinen Kernzonen zu sichern, will man darüber hinaus auch die Erholung suchenden Bürger in ihren Rechten erheblich einschränken. Neue Wege werden kategorisch verboten und die Menschen auf die ausgewiesenen Wege beschränkt, die man bei Strafe nicht mehr verlassen darf. Pilze oder Beeren zu sammeln, auch wenn sie am Wegesrand stehen, wird ebenfalls bestraft. Und natürlich sollte auch niemand auf den Gedanken kommen, am Wegesrand mal seine Notdurft zu verrichten; auch das ist zukünftig bei Strafe verboten. Ebenso werden das Geocaching oder "ähnliche Freizeitaktivitäten" verboten. Insbesondere Letzteres, die "ähnlichen Freizeitaktivitäten" hat wohl jemand mit profunden Kenntnissen des verfassungsrechtlichen Bestimmtheitsgebots zu Ordnungswidrigkeiten erklären wollen. Da verwundert es dann nicht, dass auch das Fahren mit motorisierten Krankenfahrstühlen oder mit Fahrrädern mit einer elektrisch betriebenen Trethilfe genau so behandelt wird, wie das Autofahren und man auch das sowieso schon auf Wege beschränkte und mit der 2-Meter-Regelung eingeschränkte Radfahren noch weiter verbieten will. Wir nennen das Verbotspolitik in Reinkultur und Naturschutz über die Köpfe der betroffenen Bürger hinweg.

Last but not least vielleicht auch noch ein Hinweis an all diejenigen, die in kleinen Gruppen in der Natur unterwegs sein wollen:

"Organisierte Führungen und Wanderveranstaltungen dürfen nur unter Leitung oder mit Genehmigung der unteren Forstbehörde durchgeführt werden."

Da können sich die Wander- und Sportvereine, die (Nordic) Walking - und Laufgruppen und viele mehr schon mal auf ganz viel neue Bürokratie einstellen. Aber auch der Hotelier oder Tourismusverein, der seinen Gästen auf vorhandenen Wegen die Schönheiten des Schwarzwalds vorstellen möchte, wird sich damit befassen dürfen. Denn eines sollte Allen klar sein - Genehmigungen verursachen Bürokratie und kosten Geld. So wird uns die Natur zuerst entzogen und danach dürfen wir Eintritt zahlen!

Wir sind schon sehr gespannt auf die sicherlich wieder kommenden Dementis, man habe das doch gar nicht so gemeint und wir hätte das mal wieder ganz falsch verstanden und ausserdem sei das ja nur ein Entwurf, zum dem wir ja höflich und untertänigst Stellung nehmen könnten. Und natürlich wird man uns wieder vorhalten, dass es gar nicht konstruktiv und vertrauensbildend sei, wenn wir so etwas an die Öffentlichkeit bringen. Wir sehen das aber anders:

Das Handeln staatlicher Organe darf sich nicht in Hinterzimmern abspielen und wir haben jedes - im Übrigen auch durch das Grundgesetz garantierte - Recht, dies öffentlich zu thematisieren und zu kritisieren.


----------



## trail_desire (15. September 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Heute auf Facebook https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/813760398745605
> 
> Will die Landesregierung das Autofahren in Schutzgebieten erlauben?


http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...-waelder-mehr-kohlenstoffdioxid-brauchen.html



Vielleicht will man damit das Wachstum der Wälder beschleunigen, damit man mehr Buchen nach China exportieren kann.....um genug Gelder zu haben um "Gipfeltrails" zu beschildern.....


----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2015)

Es mag ja das pflanzenwachstum ankurbeln... aber was ist mit anderen Dingen... Menschen Tieren Atmosphäre? 
Solche Studien regen auf....


----------



## ciao heiko (15. September 2015)

Hier gibt es einen Bericht eines Einheimischen und Bilder der Schleife Gipfelstürmer. Auch die Kommetare bei den Bildern sind lesenswert:
https://www.facebook.com/udo.laber/media_set?set=a.911045548980553.1073741828.100002253482828&type=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (16. September 2015)

Mit dem Geld was da verpulvert wurde , hätte man den Rothauslift mit Bikehalterungen ausrüsten können und zwei Flowtrails nach Todtnau anlegen können. Sowas wäre touristisch wertvoll gewesen....


----------



## Mountain77 (16. September 2015)

Hm, bin vor 10 Jahren mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen. Ich wohne in NRW im Einzugsgebiet vom Sauerland, so sahen damals schon Rund um Winterberg/Willingen die Bike Arena Touren aus. Es wird Trailanteil versprochen, der dann aus einem zwei Meter breitem und kurzen Wurzelpassage besteht, sonst 70% Schotter und Strasse. Selbst für CCler sind doch solche Wege heutzutage langweilig und dafür muss ich dann nicht extra noch 600km nach BW fahren.
Wenn man keine Ortskenntnisse hat um solche Touren zu verfeinern, wird es fahrtechnisch arg langweilig. Die neuen Trailparks hier in Brilon und Winterberg machen als Ergänzung Spaß und werden sehr gut angenommen. Diese ersetzen aber keine ordentliche Trailtour, wobei das schon mit Ortskenntnissen im Sauerland schwierig ist. Dagegen hat der Schwarzwald und BW insgesamt um Längen mehr Potential, das nicht genutzt wird/werden darf. Echt traurig.


----------



## trail_desire (16. September 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hier gibt es einen Bericht eines Einheimischen und Bilder der Schleife Gipfelstürmer. Auch die Kommetare bei den Bildern sind lesenswert:
> https://www.facebook.com/udo.laber/media_set?set=a.911045548980553.1073741828.100002253482828&type=3



Kannst du das hierhin kopieren? Nicht alle haben Facebook.....


----------



## ciao heiko (16. September 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Kannst du das hierhin kopieren? Nicht alle haben Facebook.....



https://www.facebook.com/udo.laber/media_set?set=a.911045548980553.1073741828.100002253482828&type=3
_*Gipfeltrail Gipfelstürmer*
am Freitag aktualisiert
Bin heute den neuen Gipfeltrail Gipfelstürmer abgefahren. Wollte mal testen wie viele Trails eingebaut wurden. 

Das Ergebnis war ziemlich ernüchternd. Von den 45,6 km waren 76% auf breiten Wegen und lediglich 9% auf Trails. ...wobei ich bei der Bemessung schon eher großzügig war. 15% verlaufen auf der Loipe quer durchs Unterholz oder auf Gassen, welche zum Holzrücken verwendet werden. Da dort noch keinerlei Spur von Rädern zu sehen ist, sind diese nicht gerade prickelnd zu fahren. Aber vermutlich wird sich hier bald mal eine Wegspur bilden. Kam mir auf diesen Wegen eher deplatziert vor, weil ich mir immer vorkam, als wenn ich quer durchs Unterholz fahre. Hab dort Gämsen, Rehe und Auerhühner aufgescheucht, weil hier wohl sonst nie jemand unterwegs ist und sich die Tiere hier zurückziehen. _ _

Will mich hier nicht zu negativ äußern. Aber ich hab mich unterwegs oft nach dem Sinn der Wegführung gefragt und ob das überhaupt jemand mal abgefahren ist oder einfach am Computer geplant wurde. Man umfährt alle Gipfel (Feldberg, Seebuck, Herzogenhorn) Um Todtnauberg macht man einen großen Bogen. Hier könnte man doch sehr gut einkehren. ...bin mal auf andere Kommentare gespannt._ _

Übrigens wer jetzt denkt, dass die 9% Trails oder besser gesagt 4,29 km vorher durch die 2m Regelung verboten waren liegt nicht ganz richtig, da meiner Meinung nach lediglich der Trail nach Todtnau mit 1,8km Länge unter die 2m Regel fällt, vielleicht noch die ersten 100 m nach dem Start. Also 1,9 km Trail, welcher nun befahren werden darf, wo es vorher verboten war. Die anderen "Trails" sind entweder breiter als 2m oder auf Freiflächen, welche nicht unter die 2m Regelung des Waldgesetztes fallen._


----------



## trail_desire (16. September 2015)

Das verstärkt die Flüchtlingskrise zusätzlich.....ambitionierte Biker aus BW flüchten am WE in die Pfalz, Frankreich, Schweiz, nach Hessen und nach Bayern 
Die Bahn sollte schon mal die Waggons aufstocken.....


----------



## Athabaske (16. September 2015)

...und Seehofer errichtet Grenzkontrollen an der A8 bei Ulm und der A 6 bei Schnelldorf?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (16. September 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/udo.laber/media_set?set=a.911045548980553.1073741828.100002253482828&type=3
> _*Gipfeltrail Gipfelstürmer*
> 
> ... Das Ergebnis war ziemlich ernüchternd. Kam mir auf diesen Wegen eher deplatziert vor, weil ich mir immer vorkam, als wenn ich quer durchs Unterholz fahre. ...
> Man umfährt alle Gipfel (Feldberg, Seebuck, Herzogenhorn) Um Todtnauberg macht man einen großen Bogen. Hier könnte man doch sehr gut einkehren. ..._



Tourismus im Unterholz, da können die Triberger mit ihren schlüpfrigen Kampagnen glatt einpacken.
Ausgerechnet Touristen von den landschaftlichen Höhepunkten und der Möglichkeit Geld liegen zu lassen abzuhalten ist nichts anderes als Realsatire, in Kombination mit den eingesetzten Steuermitteln ein Fall für den Rechnungshof.


----------



## MO_Thor (16. September 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/udo.laber/media_set?set=a.911045548980553.1073741828.100002253482828&type=3
> _*Gipfeltrail Gipfelstürmer*
> [...] Kam mir auf diesen Wegen eher deplatziert vor, weil ich mir immer vorkam, als wenn ich quer durchs Unterholz fahre. Hab dort Gämsen, Rehe und Auerhühner aufgescheucht, weil hier wohl sonst nie jemand unterwegs ist und sich die Tiere hier zurückziehen._
> [...]


Bestes Eigentor der Welt!!!
Wollten "sie" nicht grade alle möglichen Touris, Wandersleut und Biker gleichermaßen, aus den Ruhezonen raushalten?


----------



## trail_desire (16. September 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> .....Ausgerechnet Touristen von den landschaftlichen Höhepunkten und der Möglichkeit Geld liegen zu lassen abzuhalten.....



Biker sind ja auch nur Naturnutzer 2. Klasse.....die Touristischen Höhepunkte überlässt man weiterhin den Rentnern im SV.....die haben sonst ja keinen mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. September 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> so sahen damals schon Rund um Winterberg/Willingen die Bike Arena Touren



An die Bike Arena Sauerland habe ich auch schlechte Erinnerungen, aber im Prinzip trifft das mehr oder weniger auf so ziemlich jedes MTB-Wegenetz in DE zu. Ärgerlich ist ja nicht, das es so was gibt (es gibt recht viele, die gern Forstwegtouren fahren), sondern das wie schon beim Stoneman_trail_ Miriquidi jetzt auch beim sogenannten Gipfel_trail_ so dreist Etikettenschwindel betrieben wird; noch schlimmer, wenn diese Angebote gleichzeitig das einzig Legale sein sollen und/oder sich die Initiatoren dafür feiern lassen, sie hätten "etwas für MTB getan".

Für mich ist die Konsequenz: Offizielle Wegenetze meiden und sich lieber mit lokalen Bikern verabreden und deren Touren mitfahren; damit hatte ich bisher immer Glück.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (16. September 2015)

@mw.dd  Der falsche Marketingaspekt ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Bei uns in der Region schreibe ich den Tourismus da auch regelmäßig an, wenn sie mal wieder etwas in der Richtung kommunizieren. Wobei da tatsächlich oft ehr Unwissenheit, als Absicht dahinter steht. Wobei das auch nicht unbedingt besser ist.
Der Stoneman Miriquidi wird doch aber auf dem entsprechenden Auftritt nicht als "Trail" bezeichnet, da wird der Streckenverkauf und Untergrund recht offen kommuniziert. Dieses Jahr bei der Trail Trophy am Rabenberg haben wir recht viel Stoneman Fahrer getroffen die recht begeistert waren. Das scheint also die passende Zielgruppe zu erreichen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. September 2015)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Der Stoneman Miriquidi wird doch aber auf dem entsprechenden Auftritt nicht als "Trail" bezeichnet



Mittlerweile nicht mehr. Die Bezeichnung "Stonemantrail" ist mir aber gut in (schlechter) Erinnerung.



Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Das scheint also die passende Zielgruppe zu erreichen



Ja; der Gipfeltrail wird aber auch seine Zielgruppe finden.


----------



## muddymartin (16. September 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das Ferienland Schwarzwald macht sich auf Facebook mit dem gleichen Thema lächerlich:
> https://www.facebook.com/Ferienland.im.Schwarzwald/posts/874684412600689
> 
> Und tut ganz reumütig und überrascht. Naja, immerhin wird man von den Touristikern als Biker auf Facebook nicht mehr beleidigt…
> ...


Jetzt hat man wohl beim Ferienland selbst gemerkt, dass es peinlich ist und hat den Artikel aus der timeline genommen.  Der direkte link funktioniert aber noch...


----------



## ciao heiko (17. September 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails:

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails?fref=nf

*Will Göppingen Fußgänger nur noch auf ausgeschilderten Wegen dulden?*
_
 Beim lokalen Runden Tisch in Göppingen wird momentan ein Konzept zur Freizeitwegenutzung erarbeitet. Die lokalen Vertreter der Verbände sind dabei geladen und sollen sich in einem ersten Schritt ein Leitbild geben. 

 Jetzt kam der Leitbildentw urf des Tourismus Vertreters des Landratsamtes. Darin heißt es für alle Erholungssuchenden:_

_



 "B) Verhaltenskodex
Auf Basis der unter A) aufgeführten Punkte vereinbaren wir – vor allem die wichtigsten touristischen Nutzergruppen von Wald und Flur wie Wanderer, Biker und Reiter – folgenden Wortlaut für einen Verhaltenskodex:
Nutze *NUR* die beschilderten und ausgewiesenen Wege und respektiere Wegesperrungen."

 Nun ist es in Deutschland so dass Fußgänger alle Wege benutzen und selbst quer im Wald oder auf ungenutzen Flächen gehen dürfen. Eine Selbstverpflichtung in Form dieses Leitbild würde zu einer massiven Selbstbeschränkung führen. Ist das wirklich gewollt? Darf man in Göppingen zukünftig keine Pilze mehr sammeln? Oder auf den abgeernteten Feldern einen Drachen steigen lassen? Oder Wege gehen die nicht extra ausgeschildert sind? 

 Das kann doch kaum Intention eines Landratsamtes sein. Warum meint man überhaupt in BaWü dass das Betretungsrecht in irgendeiner Form reglementiert werden müsse?

 Das Konzept der lokalen Runden Tische führt wohl manchmal zu erstaunlichen Stilbüten. Auch wenn wir davon ausgehen dass die Formulierung so nicht wirklich gemeint sein kann, zeigt sie doch das Ungleichgewicht welches in der Zusammensetzung solcher Gesprächrunden vorliegt. Die beteiligten Bürger wissen oft nicht um ihre Rechte. Interessengruppen versuchen dann Formulierungen durchzusetzen die einseitige Nachteile mit sich bringen. Gerade von den Mitarbeitern der Landratsämter hätte man aber erwartet, dass eine solche Formulierung kritisch geprüft wird bevor der Entwurf versendet wird.

 Es ist gut wenn die Menschen vor Ort miteinander in Kontakt kommen und gemeinsam eine Lösung suchen. 

 Aber ein Fehler im Landeswaldgesetz muss vom Landesparlament korrigiert werden. Den schwarzen Peter auf Ehrenamtliche vor Ort abzuwälzen, die oft nicht um ihre Position wissen und möglicherweise nachteilige Selbstverpflichtungen eingehen, kann nicht die richtige Strategie sein._


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (19. September 2015)

Wer einen zuvor schön zu laufen und fahrenden Wiesen-/Feldweg von Hohenstaufen in Richtung Rechberg in ein schwarzes Asphaltband verwandelt, dem ist alles zuzutrauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. September 2015)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Wer einen zuvor schön zu laufen und fahrenden Wiesen-/Feldweg von Hohenstaufen in Richtung Rechberg in ein schwarzes Asphaltband verwandelt, dem ist alles zuzutrauen.



ein Fall für die Facebook Gruppe Es war einmal ein Trail ?!


----------



## viperman666 (19. September 2015)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Wer einen zuvor schön zu laufen und fahrenden Wiesen-/Feldweg von Hohenstaufen in Richtung Rechberg in ein schwarzes Asphaltband verwandelt, dem ist alles zuzutrauen.



DITO!!!!!!! Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht als ich da anfang Sommer entlang bin. Naja,so haben sie uns auch von den Wanderwegen weg. So einen Scheiß will ja keiner mehr fahren.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. September 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> DITO!!!!!!! Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht als ich da anfang Sommer entlang bin. Naja,so haben sie uns auch von den Wanderwegen weg. So einen Scheiß will ja keiner mehr fahren.



Ich beobachte da einen Trend, dass die Wandervereine sich ihre Wege mehr und mehr auf breite, geschotterte Forstwege legen (lassen). Pflegeleicht und Rollator-gerecht. Wurzeln sind ja auch nicht schön, wenn man nicht mehr so trittsicher ist und man kann so oder so besser nebeneinander gehen und ein bisschen schwatzen. Sehr angenehm stelle ich mir das vor.

Alles gut so weit, Jedem das Seine, aber warum kämpfen deren Verbände dann so erbittert um die schmalen, un_weg_samen Wege?


----------



## scratch_a (19. September 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich beobachte da einen Trend, dass die Wandervereine sich ihre Wege mehr und mehr auf breite, geschotterte Forstwege legen (lassen). Pflegeleicht und Rollator-gerecht. Wurzeln sind ja auch nicht schön, wenn man nicht mehr so trittsicher ist und man kann so oder so schön nebeneinander gehen und ein bisschen schwatzen. Sehr angenehm stelle ich mir das vor.
> 
> Alles gut so weit, Jedem das Seine, aber warum kämpfen deren Verbände dann so erbittert um die schmalen, un_weg_samen Wege?



Genau diesen Trend beobachte ich auch bei uns, schade


----------



## Stopelhopser (19. September 2015)

Biker vs. Auerhahn/huhn (Wie gendert man das eigentlich p.c.?). 

Ganz unten wird auch noch auf den Gipfeltrail eingegangen
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wird-das-auerhuhn-aus-dem-schwarzwald-verschwinden

BTW und für die wo schon länger dabei sind. Irgendwann um die Jahrtausendwende wurde die Streckenführung des Black Forrest Ultra Bike Marathon geändert da Sie durch sensibles Auerwild (?) Gebiet führte. Eigentlich ja richtig wenn was dabei raus kommt. Da oben gibt es tatsächlich fast keinen Pfad oder Weg mehr wie ich mal bei einer Forschungsreise in die Vergangenheit feststellen durfte. Also voll renaturriert. Nur was hat es dem Auervogel (?) gebracht wenn er trotzdem so Probleme hat?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (19. September 2015)

Tja und für die Planung des Gipfeltrails waren soviele kostenintensive  Sitzungen notwendig... das er schlussendlich durch die Pampa sogar in Abschnitten ohne Weg geplant wurde... 
Das mit dem Auerhahn ist vielleicht  doch durchaus ein Grund die Streckenführung zu überdenken und vielleicht doch die ein odere andere Gipfelumfahrung in ein echtes "Gipfelglück" umzuwandeln...
 Oder halt den Asphaltanteil des Gipfeltrails noch weiter ausreizen...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (20. September 2015)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Biker vs. Auerhahn/huhn (Wie gendert man das eigentlich p.c.?).
> 
> Ganz unten wird auch noch auf den Gipfeltrail eingegangen
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wird-das-auerhuhn-aus-dem-schwarzwald-verschwinden
> ...



Auerhahn _Sternchen: Aus Gründen der Lesbarkeit wird immer nur die maskuline Formverwendet, es sind natürlich immer alle Geschlechtsformen der Gattung gemeint._ Ufff, wir habens weit gebracht als Zivilgesellschaft des frühen 21ten Jahrhunderts.

Wenn ich den Artikel richtig interpretiere haben die Viecher hauptsächlich Probleme mit der Verfügbarkeit ihres Habitats (Lebensraum klingt mir einen Tick zu teutsch). Und wer ernsthaft anno 2015 einen Einfluss von E- Bikes auf die gegenwärtige Population behauptet, der verliert grad mal jegwede Glaubwürdigkeit. Und entlarvt die ganze Veröffentlichung als Mißbrauch der Arbeit der tatsächlichen Tierschützer.


----------



## ciao heiko (20. September 2015)

Es ist wie im Artikel beschrieben der fehlende Lebensraum durch falsche Forstwirtschaft (und jahrhunderte lange Bejagung) die den Bestand der Auerhühner zurückgehen liesen. Löblich wenn Forst und Jäger das erkannt haben und gegensteuern. Und als Biker und Wander habe ich auch kein Problem damit wenn durch solche Gebiete keine Wege führen.

Sehr ärgerlich ist aber das pauschal auf dem Freizeitsport herumgehackt wird. Vor allem weil wir die bereits bestehenden Wege in der Region gemeinsam nutzen wollten und keine neuen Wege brauchen. Aber der Tourismus musste uns ja unbedingt mit dem Gipfeltrail beglücken.

Im Bericht von Udo Laber kam ja heraus, dass man die Biker auf die Trasse der Notschreiloipe schickt. Diese ist in weiten Bereichen unbefestigt und im Sommer wuchern dort auf der lichten Trasse Büsche. Die Trasse ist quasi eine Lichtung im Wald auf der Beerensträucher wachsen. Der ideale Rückzugsraum für Auerhühner das die dort Schutz und Nahrung finden. Im Fichtenhochwald nebenan hingegen gibt es keine Bodenvegetation. Warum man aber einen Gipfeltrail auf dieser Trasse durch dieses sensible Gebiet legen muss ist mir auch nicht klar.

Prof Roth hat uns nicht nur einen Bärendienst erwiesen weil er mit dem "Bondehandbuch" und dem "Gipfeltrail" die 2 Meter Regel manifestiert hat, jetzt er bringt jetzt auch die Biker als Umweltfrevler in Verrruf obwohl diese die Strecke nie wollten.

Es wäre schön wenn bei der BZ einige Kommetare eingehen würden.


----------



## Muckymu (20. September 2015)

ist das nicht ein Steilvorlage um zusammen mit einem Naturschutzverband aufzurufen, diese Strecke zu meiden,  weil sie aus o.g. Gründen alles andere als Umweltverträglich ist?
Ein größeres Eigentor hätten die doch nicht schießen können.
Die Radfahrer zerreisen den Gipfeltrail und die Natuschützer auch.
Da dürften die Experten ganz schön dumm dastehen.


----------



## pndrev (21. September 2015)

Und, interessiert die das? Das Beratergehalt haben sie doch schon kassiert, und jetzt schreiben sie schon die nächste Rechnung für die Verlegung des Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (21. September 2015)

Heute auf open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

*Misslungene Streckenplanung durch Auerhahngebiet führt zu Kritik an Mountainbikern*

In der Badischen Zeitung setzt sich ein Artikel kritisch mit dem Rückgang der Auerhühner auseinander. Es ist, wie im Artikel beschrieben, vor allem der fehlende Lebensraum durch falsche Forstwirtschaft die den Bestand der Auerhühner zurückgehen ließ. Dazu kommt eine jahrhundertelange Verfolgung des Auerhuhns durch Jäger. Löblich wenn Forst und Jagd dies erkannt haben und gegensteuern. Und als Biker und Wander akzeptieren wir wenn es in sensiblen Gebieten keine Wege gibt. Denn als Mountainbikeverband setzten wir uns für eine naturverträgliche Ausübung unseres Sportes ein.

Sehr ärgerlich ist aber, dass in dem Artikel auch pauschal auf dem Freizeitsport als Ursache herumgehackt wird. Auslöser scheint die Streckenführung des Gipfeltrails im Schwarzwald zu sein. Im Bericht von Udo Laber (http://on.fb.me/1Mkyh4v) war zu lesen, dass man die Biker dort auf die Trasse der Notschreiloipe schickt und er selbst ein Auerhuhn aufgeschreckt hat.

Die Loipe war bisher nicht als Weg ausgewiesen. Auf der unbefestigten 4 m breiten lichten Trasse wuchern den Sommer über Beerensträucher. Der ideale Rückzugsraum für Auerhühner die dort Schutz und Nahrung finden. Im Fichtenhochwald nebenan gibt es hingegen kaum Bodenvegetation.

Weil man aber den Gipfeltrail jetzt auf der Trasse der Loipe durch dieses sensible Gebiet legt gibt es Probleme mit dem Auerhuhn.

Wir können nur betonen, dass die Mountainbiker den Gipfeltrail nicht gewollt haben. Wir haben uns schon immer dafür ausgesprochen im Schwarzwald die bisher vorhandenen Wege gemeinsam zu nutzen. An diese Strecken ist das Wild gewöhnt und das Miteinander funktioniert seit Jahren.

Aber der Tourismus wollte uns lieber mit dem Gipfeltrail beglücken, anstatt sich für eine gemeinsame Wegenutzung einzusetzen. Jetzt bringt die Strecke die Mountainbiker als Umweltfrevler in Verruf. Ein Bärendienst der uns erwiesen wurde und für negative Schlagzeilen sorgt.

Bei der BZ sollte man kommentieren, dass die Verantwortlichen in Tourismus und Politik zu suchen sind und nicht bei den Freizeitsportlern.
Es wäre vielleicht eine gute Idee wenn Mountainbiker auf das Befahren der kritischen Trassen freiwillig verzichten.
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wird-das-auerhuhn-aus-dem-schwarzwald-verschwinden

.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. September 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Und, interessiert die das? Das Beratergehalt haben sie doch schon kassiert, und jetzt schreiben sie schon die nächste Rechnung für die Verlegung des Trails...




Kommt darauf an, wie hörbar die Kritik ist und bei wem. Es stehen demnächst zudem Wahlen an...


----------



## Redshred (21. September 2015)

Ups falscher tread


----------



## ciao heiko (21. September 2015)

.


----------



## TTT (22. September 2015)

Dass die 2m-Regel von einigen verteidigt wird, weil sie von ihnen als Gelddruckmaschine missbraucht wird, sollte man schon öffentlich hier diskutieren. Dies dient ebenso der Abschaffung des Unsinns, wie die Widerlegung von den angeblichen tödlichen Unfällen, einer Schädigung der Fauna und Flora, usw.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2015)

Absolut:
- aufgrund der 2-Meter-Regel muss man teure Gutachten für die Ausnahmen erstellen lassen
- wenn rundum alles verboten ist, müssen die Biker zu den wenigen Ausnahmen kommen (samt Lift, kostenpflichtigem Parkplatz, Restaurant etc.)

Letzteres funktioniert zwar nicht, weil die Biker dann lieber gleich in Regionen fahren, wo sie willkommen sind, aber manche im Tourismus halten das für ein lukratives Modell und die Verbote für entsprechend nützlich zu halten.


----------



## ciao heiko (23. September 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
_

Mountainbike: Wann ist ein Weg geeignet?

 Im Merkur ist ein langer Artikel aufgetaucht zu der Frage, wann ein Weg für Mountainbiker geeignet ist. Wir kennen diese Diskussion nur zu gut, weil uns die Forstbehörden immer gerne glauben machen möchten, dass nur Forststrassen geeignet sind. Im Merkur wird nun ein anderer Ansatz vorgestellt. Es geht nicht um objektive Kriterien eines Weges zu Breite, Gefälle oder Oberfläche. 

 Es ist vielmehr von der konkreten Situation abhängig ob ein Weg zum Radfahren geeignet ist. Wir alle kennen schmale Pfade, auf welchen kaum Verkehr ist. Wir wissen, das je nach Wetterlage Wege griffig oder rutschig sein können. Und wer zur Zeit des Oktoberfestes abends versuchen würde, auf der Wiesn Rad zu fahren, der käme trotz breiter Strassen nicht voran.

 So liegt es letztlich im Auge des Radfahrers, ob ein Weg geeignet ist. Ist er fahrbar und man könnte jederzeit anhalten, so dürfen wir von einer Geeignetheit ausgehen. Müssen wir schieben oder sind wir wegen des Weges gestürzt, dann war er im Zweifel für uns nicht geeignet. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ein anderer Fahrer den Weg nicht problemlos hätte meistern könnte.

 Warum überhaupt steht dann etwas von "geeignet" im Gesetz? Es geht letztlich darum, dass man den Eigentümer des Weges nicht dafür in die Haftung nehmen können sollte, wenn z.B. im Falle eines Sturzes ein Weg zum Radfahren eben nicht geeignet war. 

 Der Gesetzgeber sieht diese Verantwortung, ob wir einen Weg fahren oder lieber schieben, bei den Radfahrern. Und diese Verantwortung nehmen wir gerne an!
http://www.merkur.de/outdoor/biken/...-geeignet-outdoor-freizeit-aktiv-5548971.html

._


----------



## Hockdrik (27. September 2015)

Aufschlussreiche Begegnung mit zwei Jägern => Bericht auf Open Trails.



> Als wir heute morgen recht früh aus einem Trail kamen, trafen wir auf zwei Jäger, die gerade von ihrem morgendlichen Ansitz kamen.
> 
> Weil mich schon immer mal interessiert hat, ob und inwiefern auch Jäger "gegen" uns Biker sind, sprach ich sie an.
> 
> ...


----------



## viperman666 (27. September 2015)

Hab dazu auch mal was: Hab letztens unseren neuen Förster angerufen. Hab ihm gesagt,ich hätte beim legalen und auch illegalen Mountainbiken abgesteckte Flächenlose gesehe und wollte anfragen ob noch was frei sei!? Er meinte,ich wäre aber mutig das illegale biken im Wald  so offen zuzugeben! Ich habe ihm erwidert,ich fände die 2m-Regelung absolut schwachsinnig und stehe dazu.Außerdem hätt ich fast nie Probleme mit andern Waldnutzern. Ich hab ihn zu seiner Meinung gefragt und es kam auch diese Erosionsproblematik und das es eben unbefriedigend wäre,die ganze Gesetzeslage. Entweder solle man das Gesetz knallhart durch die Polizei kontrollieren und auch abstrafen oder eben komplett abschaffen!?!? Also imo nicht wirklich stichhaltige Argumente!?
Ich weiß man sollte ein Unrecht nicht mit einem Anderen rechtfertigen,jedoch ist das was das Forstamt z.T. mit ihren Maschinen treibt eine Vergewaltigung der Natur. Aber es steht ja der Kommerz dahinter der legitimiert eben Alles!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (28. September 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn zu seiner Meinung gefragt und es kam auch diese Erosionsproblematik und das es eben unbefriedigend wäre,die ganze Gesetzeslage. Entweder solle man das Gesetz knallhart durch die Polizei kontrollieren und auch abstrafen oder eben komplett abschaffen!?!? Also imo nicht wirklich stichhaltige Argumente!?


Ich finde, er hat es für sich auf den Punkt gebracht: die Gesetzeslage ist unbefriedigend - ich leg das Wort hier mal sinngemäß aus: die 2m-Regelung stiftet keinen Frieden. Im Gegenteil: man sieht es ja grade, wie sich diverse Lobbygruppierungen gegenseitig anstacheln und mit Falschaussagen überziehen. 
Der Förster hat auch darin recht, dass ein Gesetz, was faktisch nicht umgesetzt wird, eher abgeschafft gehört. Es wäre der billigste Weg: Kontrollen im Wald kosten Unsummen an Geld. Genauso doofe 10%-Wegeöffnungen, die keinem EINHEIMISCHEN (!!!!!!!!!!) helfen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (28. September 2015)

Gestern habe ich wieder mal auf einem für mich gesperrten Weg "Abfall" entdeckt. Hätte ich ja gar nicht gesehen wenn ich dort nicht gefahren wäre. Da ich meist mit Rucksack unterwegs bin und auch eine Plastiktüte dabei hatte konnte ich den Unrat auch mitnehmen.


Wäre das eine Chance das biken auf den illegalen Wegen als einen Dienst an der Umwelt zu verkaufen? Den Müll sammeln und konzentriert bei der zuständigen Gemeinde abzugeben?
Vielleicht im Rahmen einer extra Tour mit ein paar Kollegen? Wenn wir schon bei der Wegpflege außen vor gehalten werden – das kann man Keinem verbieten und es muss wohl auch nicht um Erlaubnis gefragt werden.


Natürlich hält das auf und bergab sieht man weniger bis gar nix wie beim bergauf fahren. Es muss ja nicht immer alles sein was man so aufsammelt. Und die Energie Gel Verpackung würde ich auch lieber fremd schämend zu Hause wegwerfen.


----------



## viperman666 (28. September 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Ich finde, er hat es für sich auf den Punkt gebracht: die Gesetzeslage ist unbefriedigend - ich leg das Wort hier mal sinngemäß aus: die 2m-Regelung stiftet keinen Frieden. Im Gegenteil: man sieht es ja grade, wie sich diverse Lobbygruppierungen gegenseitig anstacheln und mit Falschaussagen überziehen.
> Der Förster hat auch darin recht, dass ein Gesetz, was faktisch nicht umgesetzt wird, eher abgeschafft gehört. Es wäre der billigste Weg: Kontrollen im Wald kosten Unsummen an Geld. Genauso doofe 10%-Wegeöffnungen, die keinem EINHEIMISCHEN (!!!!!!!!!!) helfen.



Gut,aus der Sicht könnte deine "freie Interpretation" schon passen!? Es war grundsätzlich auch ein nettes Gespräch,bei dem ich jetzt nicht unbedingt eine Contra MTB Einstellung zugrunde legen würde.
Was mich jedoch etwas störte war eben dieses Unwort "Erosionsproblem",für mich war das einfach so ein vorgeschobener Grund irgendwas zum Thema zu sagen!? Ich komm auch in Gegenden,wo ich mehr tragen/schieben muß als fahren zu können. (Meine Kumpels hassen mich schon für solche Touren ) Was ich damit meine,auf solchen Strecken sind durch die Beschaffenheit des Weges/der Landschaft zu 98% nur Wanderer unterwegs.Die Erosion ist da teils aber um einiges heftiger als auf den meisten gern befahrenen Trails!


----------



## trail_desire (28. September 2015)

http://www.aube-umweltakademie.de/Dokumente/Leitbild MTB.pdf


Erosionsproblem? 

Nachzulesen im obigen Link auf Seite 9......eigentlich müsste man aus Umweltgesichtspunkten die Wandervereine dazu zwingen Radgruppen zu bilden.... oder besser noch das Wandern nur noch auf befestigten,  für  2-Spurige Fahrzeugen ganzjährig zu befahrenden Wegen erlauben


----------



## Muckymu (28. September 2015)

der könnte mein Freund werden 

"Ich würde mich gerne öfters auf dem agrarpolitischen Feld mit Fakten und Argumenten mit Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde duellieren. Leider stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass er unbewaffnet ist."

http://www.swp.de/schwaebisch_hall/lokales/schwaebisch_hall/art1188139,3432584


----------



## mw.dd (28. September 2015)

Muckymu schrieb:


> der könnte mein Freund werden
> 
> "Ich würde mich gerne öfters auf dem agrarpolitischen Feld mit Fakten und Argumenten mit Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde duellieren. Leider stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass er unbewaffnet ist."
> 
> http://www.swp.de/schwaebisch_hall/lokales/schwaebisch_hall/art1188139,3432584



So prägnant diese Bemerkung ist - im Rest des Interviews stecken einige Dinge, die den nicht zu meinem Freund machen.
Wer ohne Not NPD-Vokabular übernimmt, hat sich als demokratischer Politiker disqualifiziert:

"Es kann nicht sein, dass Großbritannien dicht macht und *wir das Sozialamt der Welt sind*."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (28. September 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> *Sozialamt der Welt sind*


Vor der Flüchtlingskrise war das noch das Vokabular einer Regierungspartei!
http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Seehofer-rueckt-CSU-in-die-ganz-rechte-Ecke-article14543086.html
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...len-nicht-zum-welt-sozialamt-werden-1.1012708
Auch interessant, was die Mutti da noch gedacht hat.


> Auch die CDU-Vorsitzende versicherte: "Wir fühlen uns dem christlichen Menschenbild verbunden, das ist das, was uns ausmacht." Wer das nicht akzeptiere, "der ist bei uns fehl am Platz".



EDIT: Und wer sitzt zZ im Ministerium für Arbeit und Soziales und hat in Brüssel erreicht, dass zugewanderte EU Bürger nicht automatisch HartzIV bekommen? Andrea Nahles, SPD
Alles die gleiche Denke!


----------



## Muckymu (28. September 2015)

Hach, die Welt ist kompliziert geworden...
Lasst uns doch einfach ein wenig auf Bonde rumhacken - der ist aktuell der Herr im Wald.
Und der, der nach ihm kommt, kann gleich mal reinschmecken, was ihm blüht, wenn er auch so ein Willkürbruder ist.


----------



## Mountain77 (28. September 2015)

Der Mountainbike Sport im Harz braucht Unterstützung, es sind unnötige Sperrungen in Planung.
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...et-mountaibikes-im-harz-keine-diskriminierung


----------



## duc-748S (28. September 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Der Mountainbike Sport im Harz braucht Unterstützung, es sind unnötige Sperrungen in Planung.
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...et-mountaibikes-im-harz-keine-diskriminierung


Check.


----------



## ykcor (28. September 2015)

Ich habe es auch unterschrieben. Auf die vielen Rechtschreibfehler in der Überschrift, sowie im Text hätte man allerdings verzichten können.


----------



## MO_Thor (28. September 2015)

Ebenfalls unterzeichnet.
Auch ich würde dazu raten, Petitionstexte erstmal auszuformulieren und danach erst online bereitzustellen 
Is doch recht krude formuliert...


----------



## Athabaske (29. September 2015)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Hach, die Welt ist kompliziert geworden...
> Lasst uns doch einfach ein wenig auf Bonde rumhacken - der ist aktuell der Herr im Wald.
> Und der, der nach ihm kommt, kann gleich mal reinschmecken, was ihm blüht, wenn er auch so ein Willkürbruder ist.


...nach Interpretation aller bisherigen Stellungnahmen und der aktuellen Umfragewerte wird Hr. Bullinger kein MdL mehr sein und Hr. Bonde unser zukünftiger MP...


----------



## arise (29. September 2015)

Scheint so als ob der Fachkräfte mangel in Wirklichkeit in den Reihen der politik zu finden ist.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. September 2015)

Herr Bullinger hatte 2013 diese Anfrage wegen der 2 Meter Regel an den Landtag gestellt.
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...nahme_Landwirtschaftsministerium_24072013.pdf

Sie wurde vom MLR damals negativ beschieden und war ein Mitauslöser für die Petition.

In der Anhörung vor dem Petitionsausschuss hat Herr Bullinger lediglich diese nichtssagenden Fragen gestellt.

http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live...e/drucksachen/2014-06-04_Anhoerung_LandwA.pdf
_Abg. Dr. Friedrich Bullinger FDP/DVP: Meine Damen und Herren, zunächst einmal 
vielen Dank. Die Argumente von den Vortragenden waren für mich sehr beeindruckend, 
und diese Sachlichkeit und die Bereitschaft, dieses Thema miteinander zu besprechen, 
finde ich sehr gut. 
Zwei Fragen gehen jetzt allerdings an die Vorsitzende. Liebe Kollegin Böhlen, Frage 1: 
Das MLR hat eine Stellungnahme abgegeben. Ist es vorgesehen, dass man auch hier 
noch einmal ein kurzes Statement bekommt, oder ist das nicht vorgesehen? 
Und Frage 2: Ich bin etwas verunsichert bei Herrn Linsmeier. Ist die Zuordnung „Natur- 
freunde Württemberg“ hier auf diesem Blatt zutreffend? 
_
Ansonsten hat sich bisher die FDP oder Herr Bullinger nicht auf die Seite der Mountainbiker gestellt. Wir werden im Wahlkampf noch einmal bei den Parteien zu ihrer Position nachhaken. Ich persönlich bin aber von Bullinger enttäuscht. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu vermuten, dass Herr Bullinger die 2 Meter Anfrage nur deshalb gestellt hat um die Mountainbiker gegen die Grünen aufzustacheln. Eine echte Absicht der FDP uns zu unterstützen war nie zu erkennen.


----------



## Muckymu (29. September 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...nach Interpretation aller bisherigen Stellungnahmen und der aktuellen Umfragewerte wird Hr. Bullinger kein MdL mehr sein und Hr. Bonde unser zukünftiger MP...



Hm, so klar sehe ich die Grünen noch nicht im Ziel.
http://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/landtage/baden-wuerttemberg.htm

Letztes Mal entsprachen 50 000 Stimmen einem Prozentpunkt.
Die FDP hatte damals ca. 260 000 Stimmen.

Wenn die jetzt ein klares Programm ProRad aufsetzen würden, dann würden ein paar Großgrund-Stammwähler abwandern und viele(?) Radfahrer hinzukommen. Damit wäre die 5% Hürde sicher übersprungen.

Ob schwarz/gelb besser wäre als grün/rot weiß natürlich nur der Teufel.
Aktuell wünsch ich mir nur einen Satz Ohrfeigen für die Bande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (29. September 2015)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Hm, so klar sehe ich die Grünen noch nicht im Ziel.
> http://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/landtage/baden-wuerttemberg.htm
> 
> 
> Ob schwarz/gelb besser wäre als grün/rot weiß natürlich nur der Teufel.



.....der Erwin würde sich sicher für schwarz/gelb entscheiden....


----------



## mw.dd (29. September 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Der Mountainbike Sport im Harz braucht Unterstützung, es sind unnötige Sperrungen in Planung.
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...et-mountaibikes-im-harz-keine-diskriminierung



Ich hoffe, das dieser unüberlegte Schnellschuss schnell wieder in Vergessenheit gerät; diese Petitentitis ist mir ein Graus.
Hintergründe zu den Sperrungen hier:
http://ig-harz.de/neuigkeiten/59-sperrungen-im-nationalpark.html


----------



## trail_desire (29. September 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das dieser unüberlegte Schnellschuss schnell wieder in Vergessenheit gerät; diese Petitentitis ist mir ein Graus.
> Hintergründe zu den Sperrungen hier:
> http://ig-harz.de/neuigkeiten/59-sperrungen-im-nationalpark.html



_Deshalb sollte dieser Weg den Wanderern allein vorbehalten bleiben, damit sie, von schnelleren Bikern ungestört, in Ruhe die Natur genießen können_

Und andersrum? Gibts auch Wege die für die Wanderer gesperrt werden, damit Biker in Ruhe die natur genießen können?


----------



## ciao heiko (29. September 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> _Deshalb sollte dieser Weg den Wanderern allein vorbehalten bleiben, damit sie, von schnelleren Bikern ungestört, in Ruhe die Natur genießen können_
> 
> Und andersrum? Gibts auch Wege die für die Wanderer gesperrt werden, damit Biker in Ruhe die natur genießen können?


Wie die IG Harz schreibt. Durch das Nationalparkgesetz kann die Nationalparkleitung nach freiem Belieben Wege öffen, schliesen oder für Radfahrer sperren. Gegen das Gesetz zu klagen ist die einzige Option und das ist Zeit- und Geldaufwendig.
Wir müssen es von dem her als einen Erfolg betrachten wenn die IG Harz an den Gesprächen überhaupt beteiligt wird und 5 Wege frei halten konnte.
Wir haben in vielen Nationalparken eine solche Gesetzeslage. Auch im Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald in dem nur "ausgewiesene Wege" zum Radfahren zulässig sind. D.h. alle nicht ausgewiesenen Forstwege werden offiziell nicht erlaubt sein. Von Trails brauchen wir vermutlich garnicht erst zu reden.
In Kürze wird ein erster Wegeplan vorgestellt. Da bin ich mal sehr skeptisch was uns da vorgeschlagen wird.

Leider hat die MTB Lobby sich erst die letzen 1-2 Jahre gebildet und ist immer noch dünn und von wenigen Ehrenamtlichen abhängig. Solange dies so bleibt werden uns die Politik und Behörden immer neu Ideen aufzwängen, wie sie das Radfahren im Wald verhindern können. So wie kürzlich in NRW.
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nrw-plant-radfahrverbot


----------



## arise (29. September 2015)

Ja so iyt es halt wenn man von Anwälten und Berufspolitikern regiert wird.....das kann nichts werden...aber es gibt ja im Nordschwarzwald noch die gemeinde Sasbachwalden die ungewohnt modern darauf reagiert hat .


----------



## MO_Thor (29. September 2015)

Wenn doch nur die Südschwarzwäldler Gemeinden auch so modern wären...


----------



## mw.dd (29. September 2015)

arise schrieb:


> ...die gemeinde Sasbachwalden die ungewohnt modern darauf reagiert hat .



Inwiefern? Gibt es da keine 2-Meter-Regel mehr?


----------



## arise (29. September 2015)

Ne die haben aber en Flowtrail gebaut der noch weiter bis hoch zur Hornisgrinde erweitert werden soll....insofern man sich mit den Grundstückseigentümer einigt. Somit ist das dann ne Abfahrt von rund 900 hm...am Woe ist ein shuttleservice vorhanden und der öffentliche Bus  hat ab sofort einen Bikehänger dabei....somit kann man da oben getrost forstpiste machen...am ende ist auf jedenfall eine super legale Abfahrt ins Tal mgl...Infos über Bikesport Sasbachwalden. Natürlich wäre der wegfall der 2m regel besser ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (30. September 2015)

Warum Wales von Schottland lernen will und auch Baden-Württemberg oder zum Beispiel Österreich sich eine Scheibe davon abschneiden könnten: Open Trails Beitrag "Bald Schottische Verhältnisse in Wales?"



> Bald schottische Verhältnisse in Wales?
> Harte Faktoren sprechen dafür!
> 
> Angelehnt an das liberale schottische Betretungsrecht überlegt man nun auch in Wales, Wege grundsätzlich für alle nicht motorisierten Erholungssuchenden (Fußgänger, Radfahrer, Reiter) freizugeben. Die Regierung von Wales zeigt sich offen, tritt in den Austausch mit den Bürgern und führt dazu noch bis zum Freitag (2.10.) eine Art Online-Anhörung (‚Consultation‘) durch.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (30. September 2015)

arise schrieb:


> Ne die haben aber en Flowtrail gebaut der noch weiter bis hoch zur Hornisgrinde erweitert werden soll....insofern man sich mit den Grundstückseigentümer einigt. Somit ist das dann ne Abfahrt von rund 900 hm...am Woe ist ein shuttleservice vorhanden und der öffentliche Bus  hat ab sofort einen Bikehänger dabei....somit kann man da oben getrost forstpiste machen...am ende ist auf jedenfall eine super legale Abfahrt ins Tal mgl...



Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang allerdings nicht. Ist ja schön, das es eine Abfahrtsstrecke in Sasbachwalden gibt, aber was ist daran "modern"? Die Idee, Fußgänger zu bevorzugen und Radfahrer im Wald auf speziell errichtete Wege zu zwingen, ist ja einer der Leitgedanken hinter der 2-Meter-Regel... Neu ist maximal die Bezeichnung "Flowtrail".

Daher werde ich auch weiterhin lieber im Harz als im Schwarzwald Radfahren, denn trotz der wenigen gesperrten Wege im Nationalpark Harz verfügt die Region auch ohne "Flowtrail" über eine Vielzahl von attraktiven Wegen, die legal mit dem Rad befahren werden dürfen.


----------



## arise (30. September 2015)

Der öffentliche Bus hat einen bikehänger dabei und nimt Biker mit......absolutes neuland im äusersten süd-westen....und ne Strecke in einem Gebiet wo man nicht Hallo wie gehts oder sowas sagt sonder  wie heisch ? Wem geherscht ? Und dazu noch mit tot ernstem gesichtsausdruck ,-) und das genau neben dem Naturpark....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. September 2015)

Ghettoisierung. Genau das was wir nicht wünschen. Irgendjemand hatte mal gezählt und meinte auf der "klassischen" Abfahrt von der Grinde stehen 26 Radverbotsschilder im Wald. Lächerlich. Ich bin zwar dieses Jahr da nicht runter, aber im letzte Jahr habe ich auf der Abfahrt im Normalfall genau NIEMANDEN angetroffen.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. September 2015)

Hier könnte man ein paar Kommentare zu dieser selbstgefälligen BaWü Werbung abgeben.
https://www.facebook.com/meinlaendl...695957975900/1019788941399931/?type=3&theater

.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (30. September 2015)

Nicht die Gemeinde Sasbachwalden hat die Strecke gebaut, sondern der Verein Bikesport Sasbachwalden e.V. mit Genehmigung der Gemeinde und der örtlichen Behörden sowie Waldbesitzer. Dazu waren mehr als ein Jahr fast jedes Wochenende zwischen 10 und mehr als 30 Vereinsmitglieder ehrenamtlich dabei, die Strecke in Eigenregie zu bauen. (aktuelle Ausbaustufe 4 km, 500 - 550 hm)
Auch haben die Verantwortlichen viele Stunden Freizeit geopfert, um die behördlichen Hürden zu nehmen.

Die Strecke ist für jeden frei befahrbar. Keiner muss im Verein Mitglied sein. Der Shuttle wird über den Spinnerhof, nicht den Verein betrieben.

Jeder ist herzlich willkommen, sich an der Streckenpflege zu beteiligen und/ oder Mitglied zu werden. 

Sicherlich kanalisiert sich der Bergab-Verkehr etwas. Ist ja auch eine verdammt geile Strecke.
Mal schauen, was sich in den nächsten Jahren noch tun wird. ;-)

Mehr Infos unter www.bikesport-sasbachwalden.de


----------



## arise (30. September 2015)

die gemeinde bezuschusst das projek docht mit reichlich Geld.In irgend einer Örtlichen Zeitung (acher rench/b bote) war glaub die Rede von 20 000 pro Bauabschnitt...wenn das so ist ist das mal ne vernünftige Investition...und nicht so wie am Feldberg. Dort hat man das Geld für nichts verblasen....Also hat die Gemeinde ja reichlich Anteil am gelingen des projektes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. September 2015)

Euer Engagement hin und her. Ich WILL nicht im Ghetto radfahren! Ich möchte erlaubt in einem mir zustehenden Raum (denn ich tue niemand anderem ein Leid) ausüben war mir gefällt.


----------



## Carsten (1. Oktober 2015)

Wir brauchen Beides: attraktive Sportanlagen Und uneingeschränktes Befahrungsrecht auf allen bestehenden Wegen.


----------



## nollak (1. Oktober 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wir brauchen Beides: attraktive Sportanlagen Und uneingeschränktes Befahrungsrecht auf allen bestehenden Wegen.



Ich glaube dem ist einfach nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Oktober 2015)

Das ist schön und gut, aber hier geht es um die Anstrengungen jedem Bürger die Freiheit zu geben die er einfordern darf.

Wenn irgendwo einzelne spezielle Strecken entstehen ist das nett, aber ich werde einen Teufel tun und immer eine Weltreise unternehmen nur um Biken zu gehen.

Nebenbei wird auch die einzelne ach so tolle Strecke einfach irgendwann langweilig.


----------



## arise (1. Oktober 2015)

Mit der zeit könnte man auch anfangen darüber nachzudenken ob man nicht die ganze petiton in die tonne kippt........bis die zwei meter regel abgeschafft wird hat es eh der Forst geschafft alle trails zu Autobahnen auszubauen. ...  ;-)

Satire macht die Situation erträglicher.....


----------



## ScottyFR20 (1. Oktober 2015)

Sicher,es gibt Zuschüsse seitens der Gemeinde. Kenne die Zahlen gut, da ich einer der Verantwortlichen bin  

Was das Thema trail fahren angeht sind wir uns alle einig: Ich will die trails fahren auf die ich Lust habe und nicht zwei Stunden durch die Gegend fahren,um eine Strecke 20 mal zu fahren. Es ist ja der Reiz der Landschaft und alles drum herum,  nicht nur die Strecke. Der Wanderer läuft auch nicht nur eine Strecke hoch und runter... Es handelt sich hier um ein legales Zusatzangebot, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Keine Substitution, sondern Addition


----------



## beuze1 (1. Oktober 2015)

arise schrieb:


> ob man nicht die ganze petiton in die tonne kippt



Hab ich für mich schon lange gemacht...


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Oktober 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat sich bisher die FDP oder Herr Bullinger nicht auf die Seite der Mountainbiker gestellt. Wir werden im Wahlkampf noch einmal bei den Parteien zu ihrer Position nachhaken. Ich persönlich bin aber von Bullinger enttäuscht. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu vermuten, dass Herr Bullinger die 2 Meter Anfrage nur deshalb gestellt hat um die Mountainbiker gegen die Grünen aufzustacheln. Eine echte Absicht der FDP uns zu unterstützen war nie zu erkennen.



Falls jemand aus Stuttgart Zeit hat könnte er am 10.Oktober einmal bei dieser FDP Veranstaltung vorbeigehen. Muss man sich aber heute noch anmelden.
http://fdp-dvp-fraktion.de/termine/56/wald-und-grund-als-eigentum/
_Doch wo beginnt die Sozialpflichtigkeit des Grundeigentums tatsächlich, wie weit kann und darf sie gehen und wo hört sie auf?_

http://fdp-dvp-fraktion.de/downloads/einladung-und-programm-wald-und-grund-als-eigentum.pdf
_11.15 Uhr
Podiumsdiskussion
Karl Eugen Erbgraf zu Neipperg
Vorsitzender Verband der baden-württembergischenrundbesitzer und Vorstandsmitglied der Forstkammer  Baden-Württemberg
Franz Käppeler Vizepräsident des Badischen Landwirtschaftlichen Hauptverbandes
Dr. Dieter Deuschle Ehren-Landesjägermeister
Dr. Friedrich Bullinger MdL
Sprecher Ländlicher Raum der FDP/DVP Fraktion
_

Wäre interessant was dort zum Betretungsrecht geäusert wird.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2015)

Beitrag "Südbaden - ein Mountainbike-Mekka?!?" auf Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/823888314399480

Für die Facebook-Verweigerer:


> Südbaden - ein Mountainbike-Mekka?!?
> 
> Ein Drittel des Mountainbike-Nationalkaders lebt und trainiert in der Region um Freiburg, ist heute auf einer Sonderseite zum Thema Mountainbike in der Badischen Zeitung zu lesen. Bikerinnen und Biker wie Moritz Milatz, Sabine Spitz, Helen Grobert oder Adelheid Morath sind Aushängeschilder für ein Bundesland, ja, für eine ganze Nation. Und es freut uns sehr, dass das Thema Mountainbike so positiv in der BZ dargestellt wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2015)

Bei Open Trails wurde heute @Radde 's aktuelles Video geteilt:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/824736597647985


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (10. Oktober 2015)

So geht Vernunft:

https://www.badische-zeitung.de/reise-1/pfadsucher-pfadfinder

Zitat: _Die Tourismusexpertin sieht ihre Region dank der Zwei-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg gut aufgestellt: "Die Diskussion im Schwarzwald hat uns sicher nicht geschadet. Im Gegenteil: Wir stellen fest, dass immer mehr Mountainbiker aus Baden-Württemberg zu uns kommen."_


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Oktober 2015)

Heute auf DIMB open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...3326687455649/825091140945864/?type=3&theater
_
Pfälzer Tourismus profitiert von 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü

 Ja, richtig gelesen, aber der Reihe nach: 
In der Badischen Zeitung ist am vergangenen Freitag ein sehr positiver Beitrag über das Biken im Pfälzer Wald erschienen. Autor Stefan Zahler hat sich dem Selbstversuch unterzogen, ist als Radtourist in die Pfalz gereist und hat auf legalen Singletrails erfahren was Mountainbiken wirklich ist. Aber auch was es nicht ist. Zitat: "Mountainbiken ist nicht das Fahren auf breiten, langweiligen Waldwegen.“

 Der Journalist aus dem Schwarzwald stellt fest, dass die Pfalz im Gegensatz zu Baden-Württemberg auf ein tolerantes Miteinander, auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und nicht auf gesetzliche Regelungen setzt.

 Dass das gut funktioniert, bestätigt ihm Maria Bergold vom Zentrum Pfälzerwald Touristik. Die Tourismusexpertin glaubt zudem, dass die Pfalz von der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg profitiert: "Die Diskussion im Schwarzwald hat uns sicher nicht geschadet. Im Gegenteil: Wir stellen fest, dass immer mehr Mountainbiker aus Baden-Württemberg zu uns kommen.“

 Noch mal zum Mitschreiben: eine Pfälzer Tourismus-Verantwortliche stellt fest, dass nicht zuletzt aufgrund der 2-Meter-Regel immer mehr Biker aus Baden-Württemberg in die Pfalz kommen.

 Das muss man erstmal sacken lassen. Schließlich ist es ja ausgerechnet der Baden-Württembergische Tourismusminister Alexander Bonde, der partout an der 2-Meter-Regel festhalten wollte und zu ihrer Manifestierung immer noch auf ein aufwendiges Genehmigungsverfahren für einzelne Ausnahmen setzt. Ausnahmen wie den unglücklich Gipfeltrail zum Beispiel.

 Ob sich Minister Bonde im Klaren darüber ist, welchen Bärendienst er dem Tourismus erwiesen hat? Einem Wirtschaftszweig, der ihm in seiner Aufgabe als Minister anvertraut wurde und der gerade in seiner Schwarzwälder Heimat für ein nachhaltiges und umweltfreundliches Einkommen sorgen könnte.

 Die Pfalz investiert derweil in den Bike-Tourismus und hängt Baden-Württemberg weiter ab.

https://www.badische-zeitung.de/reise-1/pfadsucher-pfadfinder

._


----------



## mw.dd (11. Oktober 2015)

Darf ich kurz daran erinnern, das nach Meinung der zuständigen Forstbehörden in Rheinland-Pfalz das Radfahren auf schmalen Wegen im Wald nicht gestattet ist? Die entsprechende Regelung im Landeswaldgesetz von RLP taugt keineswegs als Vorbild; der oft gelobte Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald ist daher letztlich auch nur die Entsprechung von Minister Bondes "Ausnahmen". Glücklicherweise intelligenter umgesetzt...


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz daran erinnern, das nach Meinung der zuständigen Forstbehörden in Rheinland-Pfalz das Radfahren auf schmalen Wegen im Wald nicht gestattet ist? Die entsprechende Regelung im Landeswaldgesetz von RLP taugt keineswegs als Vorbild; der oft gelobte Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald ist daher letztlich auch nur die Entsprechung von Minister Bondes "Ausnahmen". Glücklicherweise intelligenter umgesetzt...



Glücklicherweise ist das in dem Fall tatsächlich nur die Meinung der dortigen Forstbehörden und nicht das, was in deren Landesgesetz steht.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Oktober 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise ist das in dem Fall tatsächlich nur die Meinung der dortigen Forstbehörden und nicht das, was in deren Landesgesetz steht.



Die Formulierungen des Waldgesetzes lassen klar die Absicht des Gesetzgebers erkennen, das Radfahren im Wald einzuschränken und speziell schmale Wege für Radfahrer zu verbieten:
_"(7) Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie  Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege."_

Das die gewählte Formulierung in  der Praxis wahrscheinlich untauglich ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## prince67 (11. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete


Das ist der entscheidende Punkt.
Ein Wanderweg und die meisten Wirtschaftswege sind ein dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmter Weg. Damit darf darauf gefahren werden.


----------



## dickerbert (11. Oktober 2015)

@prince67: Ich denke, das passt nicht zusammen. Das Radfahren ist ja gerade auf Waldwegen erlaubt. Und diese werden definiert als *nicht* dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete Wege. 
Oder meinst du dasso : Wege, die dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmet sind, dürfen ohnehin von Radfahrern befahren werden. Zusätzlich dürfen Radfahrer Waldwege befahren, die nicht dem öffentlichem Verkehr gewidmet sind und die nachfolgenden Ausschlusskriterien (Maschinenwege, (...), Fußpfade, etc.) nicht erfüllen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Oktober 2015)

Wir brauchen uns nicht darum kümmen was es nun genau ist. Fakt ist, in der Pfalz gibt es keine Probleme und wenn dann mit badischen oder schwäbischen Wanderern.


----------



## trail_desire (11. Oktober 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> _Das muss man erstmal sacken lassen. Schließlich ist es ja ausgerechnet der Baden-Württembergische Tourismusminister Alexander Bonde, der partout an der 2-Meter-Regel festhalten wollte und zu ihrer Manifestierung immer noch auf ein aufwendiges Genehmigungsverfahren für einzelne Ausnahmen setzt. Ausnahmen wie den unglücklich Gipfeltrail zum Beispiel.
> Ob sich Minister Bonde im Klaren darüber ist, welchen Bärendienst er dem Tourismus erwiesen hat? Einem Wirtschaftszweig, der ihm in seiner Aufgabe als Minister anvertraut wurde und der gerade in seiner Schwarzwälder Heimat für ein nachhaltiges und umweltfreundliches Einkommen sorgen könnte.
> 
> Die Pfalz investiert derweil in den Bike-Tourismus und hängt Baden-Württemberg weiter ab.
> ...



In der privaten Wirtschaft hätte er unter Umständen mindestens eine Abmahnung bekommen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (11. Oktober 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> In der privaten Wirtschaft hätte er unter Umständen mindestens eine Abmahnung bekommen.....


_*Verstoß gegen das Wettbewerbsverbot: Reaktionsmöglichkeiten des Arbeitgebers*
Dem Arbeitgeber stehen bei einem Verstoß gegen das Wettbewerbsverbot verschiedene Reaktionsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung:
_

_Er kann Schadensersatz verlangen, muss dazu jedoch einen Schaden darlegen._
_Er kann Unterlassung des wettbewerbswidrigen Verhaltens verlangen, und zwar auch im Wege des einstweiligen Rechtsschutzes._
_Er kann, je nach Schwere des Wettbewerbsverstoßes, das Arbeitsverhältnis fristlos kündigen._
_Er hat ein Auskunftsanspruch im Hinblick auf die Wettbewerbstätigkeit (Wo? Was? Wie?)._
_Option 1 gefällt mir am besten_


----------



## trail_desire (12. Oktober 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> _*Verstoß gegen das Wettbewerbsverbot: Reaktionsmöglichkeiten des Arbeitgebers*
> Dem Arbeitgeber stehen bei einem Verstoß gegen das Wettbewerbsverbot verschiedene Reaktionsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung:
> _
> 
> ...



ähhh, du meinst 3, oder?


----------



## Hufi (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, heute war ein sehr interessanter Gast bei Leute Heut auf SWR1. Herr Wohlleben ist Förster in BW.
Er hat ein sehr interessante Aussagen zum Wirtschaften im Wald und der Jagd gesagt.
Hier der Einleitungstext von der SWR1 Seite:
*"Peter Wohlleben ist Förster, aber er kündigte seine Beamtenstelle auf Lebenszeit. Er arbeitet nämlich anders als die Kollegen. Er möchte die Wälder schützen und nicht ausbeuten. Er verzichtet auf Pflanzenschutzmittel, er setzt Pferde statt Erntemaschinen ein, er lässt wieder Buchen wachsen und legt sich mit der Jagdlobby an. Nachhaltigkeit ist ihm am wichtigsten. Außerdem ist er sicher, dass Bäume ein Gedächtnis haben und miteinander kommunizieren."*
Hier noch der Link:
http://www.swr.de/swr1/bw/programm/...2/did=16152104/nid=1895042/1dxye4n/index.html

Das Gespräch wird sicherlich ab morgen im Archiv zu finden sein. Mir gefiel bedonders die Aussage zu den Harvestern im Wald. Bodenverdichtung ist hier wie wohl jeder weiß das alles bestimmende Wort. Aber auch die Jäger, Ihre Jagd, Überfütterung es Wilds Ursachen und Folgen kamen zur Sprache. wer Zeit hat sollte sich das ganze Gespräch nochmal anhören. Sicherlich muss man nicht alles gutheißen was er macht. Ich denke aber das man sicher richtige Schlüsse aus dem was er sagt schließen müsste.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Oktober 2015)

gerade auf Open Trails erschienen, ein Bericht zur aktuellen Situation bei der DH-Strecke in Stuttgart, die vor ein paar "schwarzen Schafen" aus den eigenen Reihen geschützt werden muss:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...349028.46105.193326687455649/827567417364903/


----------



## Stopelhopser (17. Oktober 2015)

Und wieder Mal geht das Abendland unter:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/mein...tes-wandern-ist-in-zukunft-nicht-mehr-gegeben

Die Strecke sollte man aber wirklich nicht am WE nach 10:00 Uhr befahren.


----------



## TTT (17. Oktober 2015)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Die Strecke sollte man aber wirklich nicht am WE nach 10:00 Uhr befahren.


Begehen auch nicht. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass sich Leute selbst im Wald immer wieder Stellen raussuchen, wo es zugeht wie auf dem Jahrmarkt. Warum sie dort Ruhe (vor den Bikern) oder ungehinderte Fahrt (mangels Wanderer) erwarten bleibt mir schleierhaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (18. Oktober 2015)

Deshalb bin ich grundsätzlich nicht an Wochenenden unterwegs. Egal wo.
Dann treffe ich keine miesepetrigen Wanderer oder verkniffene Trainingsfahrer und hab tatsächlich die Art Ruhe und Entspannung, die ich mir erhoffe....also typisches Trailfahren eben...was ich halt als Entspannung ansehe


----------



## mw.dd (18. Oktober 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich grundsätzlich nicht an Wochenenden unterwegs.



Schön, wenn man sich das aussuchen kann. Die meisten wohl nicht...


----------



## scratch_a (18. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man sich das aussuchen kann. Die meisten wohl nicht...



Können sich wohl die wenigsten außerhalb vom Urlaub aussuchen 
Kommt aber eben auch stark auf den Weg/Region und Wetter an. Bei uns trifft man ja zum Glück selbst bei schönem Wetter meist nur wenige Leute an.


----------



## Athabaske (18. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man sich das aussuchen kann. Die meisten wohl nicht...


..naja, zumindest kann man es sich heraussuchen wo man am Wochenende unterwegs ist und zu welcher Uhrzeit. Schon aus reinem Eigennutz, nicht etwa aus Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Oktober 2015)

Heute von halb zehn bis mittags 35km auf feinen, Siedlungs-nahen Trails rund um Horb unterwegs.
Hochnebel, aber kein Regen, angenehme Temperaturen (3/4 Hose, langärmeliges Funktions-T-Shirt und Windweste ausreichend).
Also keine Randzeit, nicht abgelegen und kein prohibitives Wetter.

Dennoch auf den Trails nur ein Ehepaar getroffen. Auf 35km nur eine Begegnung!

Er: „N’Morgen. Müsst aufpassen, da vorne hat’s rutschige Steine.“
Sie: „Aber das wisst Ihr sicherlich, oder?“
Wir leicht perplex: „Joa. Danke! Und schönen Sonntag noch!“
Ehepaar lachend: „Auch so!"

=> man kann durchaus auch am Wochenende unterwegs sein
=> Begegnungen verlaufen nach wie vor meist freundlich

Wozu gibt es noch mal diese 2-Meter-Regel? 
Um die Horden von Fußgängern vor den Horden von Radfahrern zu schützen? Lächerlich!


----------



## duc-748S (18. Oktober 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wozu gibt es noch mal diese 2-Meter-Regel?
> Um die Horden von Fußgängern vor den Horden von Radfahrern zu schützen? Lächerlich!



Um den werten Herrn Minusterpräsidenten davor zu bewahren über den Haufen gefahren zu werden.
So waren doch seine Worte, oder?


----------



## MO_Thor (18. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man sich das aussuchen kann. Die meisten wohl nicht...


Jupp...ist aber auch der einzige Vorteil einer 60%-Stelle. Ich kann mir nichtmal nen Urlaubsort aussuchen - da will ich wenigstens in der normalen Freizeit die Wahl haben.


----------



## viperman666 (18. Oktober 2015)

Nunja,jeder muß/darf selbst entscheiden wann er wo biken geht.Fakt ist: Sonn- und Feiertags ist ist die Möglichkeit eben höher auf Wanderer und speziell auf Bikegegner zu Treffen. Und ich sehe es wie Athabaske,eben als Eigennutz.
Ich bin geschäftlich viel in D unterwegs hab Familie,Haus,Garten und noch etwas Wald "unter einen Hut" zu bekommen und trotzdem geh ich meist Samstags radeln. Und ich meine nicht 20km um den Block sondern immer um die 60-90 km bei Ü 1000Hm.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Oktober 2015)

Gemeinsame Trailpflege Maßnahme der DIMB IG-Harz und des Nationalpark Harz:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/828581627263482


----------



## MO_Thor (19. Oktober 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Ich bin geschäftlich viel in D unterwegs hab Familie,Haus,Garten und noch etwas Wald "unter einen Hut" zu bekommen und trotzdem geh ich meist Samstags radeln. Und ich meine nicht 20km um den Block sondern immer um die 60-90 km bei Ü 1000Hm.


...womit wir wieder beim Thema Region wären: 20-30km radeln bedeutet für mich die Wahl zwischen kurzen Flachlandetappen zwischen 300hm und 600hm oder tatsächlich rauf auf knapp 1300m und wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisZiegler (19. Oktober 2015)

Mhhhhm wieder so ein toller Imagefilme von Urlaubsland BaWü mit Dhillern, tut mir fast leid um den Student wenns wieder öffentlich verrissen wird....

https://player.vimeo.com/video/138465495

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1057636474256583&id=189162484437324

Grüsse...


----------



## Athabaske (19. Oktober 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Mhhhhm wieder so ein toller Imagefilme von Urlaubsland BaWü mit Dhillern, tut mir fast leid um den Student wenns wieder öffentlich verrissen wird....
> 
> https://player.vimeo.com/video/138465495
> 
> ...


...wieso verrissen - er hat seine Arbeit sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (19. Oktober 2015)

Das stimmt voll und ganz! Aber das gezeigte Biken ist halt in BaWü nicht erwünscht...es gehört halt immer noch nicht dazu..


Vielleicht ists ja auch das erste Segment der Borderline und damit legal???


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Oktober 2015)

Scheint in einem Bikepark zu sein. Wie auch immer: der Filmemacher findet es ganz selbstverständlich, dass das Biken zu diesem schönen und vielfältigen BaWü dazugehört. Da kann man niemandem einen Vorwurf machen, zumal der Film ja nicht vom Tourismus beauftragt wurde oder so.

Sie nutzen ihn jedenfalls:
https://www.facebook.com/wirsindsueden/posts/1057636474256583

Aber auch das rechtfertigt sicherlich keinen Verriss (Bikepark ist legal).


----------



## Athabaske (19. Oktober 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Scheint in einem Bikepark zu sein. Wie auch immer: der Filmemacher findet es ganz selbstverständlich, dass das Biken zu diesem schönen und vielfältigen BaWü dazugehört. Da kann man niemandem einen Vorwurf machen, zumal der Film ja nicht vom Tourismus beauftragt wurde oder so.
> 
> Sie nutzen ihn jedenfalls:
> https://www.facebook.com/wirsindsueden/posts/1057636474256583
> ...


...aber kommentieren kann man das natürlich...


----------



## MO_Thor (19. Oktober 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wieso verrissen - er hat seine Arbeit sehr gut gemacht!


Sowas muss man generell mögen. Sättigungsdreherei gepaart mit Hurra-Wohlfühlpop sorgt bei mir für verstärke Magenrotation.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Oktober 2015)

Gleiches Thema, anderes Land:

Umfrage in Österreich: bitte mitmachen und teilen!
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/828696253918686/?type=3&permPage=1

Und für die Nicht-Gesichtsbüchler die Abkürzung:
http://www.noen.at/nachrichten/noe/meinung/pro-contra/Biker-Freie-Fahrt-im-Wald;art104933,676416

Aber bitte dennoch auf die nette Dame achten, die sich - obwohl Politikerin - eindeutig für die Biker positioniert.


----------



## Traufradler (20. Oktober 2015)

Heute in der Südwestpresse:
http://www.swp.de/metzingen/lokales/alb-neckar/Kampf-ums-Landschaftsbild;art5684,3490025

_Auf Konsenskurs mit dem Tourismus steuert der Albverein beim Thema Biken auf Wanderwegen: Ein Gespräch mit dem "Schwäbische Alb Tourismus" (SAT) habe stattgefunden, informierte Eugen Kramer die Mitglieder bei der Gauversammlung. Nächster Ansprechpartner sei die "Deutsche Initiative Mountainbiking". Drei MTB-Strecken sind vom Albverein bereits vorgeschlagen: von Metzingen nach Zwiefalten, von Aalen nach Langenau und von Hechingen nach Sigmaringen. Wer deren Einrichtung bezahlen soll, sei allerdings bis heute ungeklärt, so Kramer.
_
So langsam scheint der Schwäbische Alb Verein doch aufzuwachen...
Aber nur als touristisches Angebot sollen MTB-Strecken eingerichtet werden. Als Zusatzangebot ganz gut.  Wo bleiben aber die einheimischen Biker? Und dann das Thema Kosten zu den teuren Ausnahmen....


----------



## TTT (20. Oktober 2015)

Im Hinblick auf deren bisherigen Aussagen und Handlungen vermute ich eher mal, dass es um unattraktive Alibistrecken geht, mit denen man die Biker umso heftiger von allen anderen Wegen verweisen kann. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob in den Vorschlägen überhaupt Singletrails enthalten sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goiskopf (20. Oktober 2015)

...habe den Bericht heute Morgen in der SWP auch gelesen....und schon nach dem ersten Abschnitt ist mir der Kamm geschwollen...


> Vor allem die ehrenamtlichen Wegewarte und Naturschützer im rund 6000 Mitglieder starken Ermsgau, zwischen Neckartenzlingen, Mehrstetten, St. Johann und Kappishäusern, suchen händeringend nach Unterstützung.....



Wir, als Verein in dieser Gegend, verfügen über das Personal und vor allem auch den Nachwuchs...unser Problem dabei eben...wir fahren Mountainbike...und sind daher für die Wegpflege nicht erwünscht...es sei denn, wir verzichten natürlich auf das befahren eben dieser dann von uns gepflegten Wege...
Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, dass wir eben das "Aussterben" (ziemlich wörtlich zu nehmen) weiterer Ortsgruppen abwarten müssen, damit sich was ändern wird...schade eigentlich, denn unsere Kids könnte ja auch von den älteren Herrschaften noch dies und das lernen...aber wenn sie partout nicht wollen...schade...
Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## Grossvater (20. Oktober 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Im Hinblick auf deren bisherigen Aussagen und Handlungen vermute ich eher mal, dass es um unattraktive Alibistrecken geht, ...


Die HWs werdens wohl kaum sein 

Für alle, denen mal wieder 


Goiskopf schrieb:


> ...der Kamm geschwollen...


mein  Tipp --> Bild aufzoomen und einfach mal wirken lassen -   gaaaaaaanz in Ruhe wirken lassen... dauert vielleicht ein bisschen...

Und - wirds schon besser ??   Also bei mir funktionierts


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (20. Oktober 2015)

Da fängt die Jugendarbeit unter 70 an


----------



## mw.dd (20. Oktober 2015)

Traufradler schrieb:


> Wer deren Einrichtung bezahlen soll, sei allerdings bis heute ungeklärt,



"...Mit der Nachzertifizierung des "Gustav-Strömfeld-Weges" 2016 stehen dem Albverein rund 11 000 Euro für die Beschilderung des geologischen Pfads ins Haus..."

Aber für diesen Zertifizierungsunsinn ist Geld da, oder was?


----------



## viperman666 (20. Oktober 2015)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, dass wir eben das "Aussterben" (ziemlich wörtlich zu nehmen) weiterer Ortsgruppen abwarten müssen, damit sich was ändern wird...schade eigentlich, denn unsere Kids könnte ja auch von den älteren Herrschaften noch dies und das lernen...aber wenn sie partout nicht wollen...schade...
> Ciao Goiskopf



Genau das sag ich schon lange! Die Zeit arbeitet für uns! Und sind wir mal ehrlich,wenn überhaupt gibt es nur mit der Generation 65+ Theater!


----------



## TTT (20. Oktober 2015)

Die Problemfälle kann ich an einer Hand abzählen, von daher taugt meine Statistik nicht. Ich kann jedenfalls keinen Zusammenhang mit dem Alter feststellen. Idioten gibt's in jedem Alter. Oder anders gesagt, mit 40 wird ein Schwabe angeblich weise, mit 65 aber nicht plötzlich zum Idioten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (21. Oktober 2015)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass Ihr Neophyten verteilt, oder? 
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/829039323884379


----------



## trail_desire (21. Oktober 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon, dass Ihr Neophyten verteilt, oder?
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/829039323884379


Wow, da hat man ja mal wieder ein neues Faß aufgemacht, um die Biker nur auf einzelne Wege zu beschränken, die möglichst wenige Samen enthalten.
Also am Besten fahren wir nur noch auf Asphalt, da bleibt am wenigsten haften.  
Ich glaube ja, daß nicht die Samen die am Rad haften das Problem sind.
Viel besser wäre es, wenn manche Politiker und Forscher  ihre Samen nicht mehr verteilen.....dann  versauen sie auch nicht die Biodiversität.


----------



## Beorn (21. Oktober 2015)

Meine Fresse, was die ausgraben!


----------



## prince67 (21. Oktober 2015)

Wächst jetzt schon Gen-Mais wegen uns in deutschen Wäldern?


----------



## TTT (22. Oktober 2015)

prince67 schrieb:


> Wächst jetzt schon Gen-Mais wegen uns in deutschen Wäldern?


Ne aber Bäume. Wegen uns Bikern müssen sogenannte Harvester eingesetzt werden, um den Wald wieder von den Bäumen zu befreien, die in ursprünglichen, sogenannten Urwäldern, nicht existierten. Aber solange Mountainbiker mit ihren Stollenreifen den Wald umpflügen, wird sich der baumlose Urzustand des Waldes nicht wieder herstellen lassen. Die Zerstörung der Wege durch die Mountainbiker erschwert zudem noch den Zugang für die Harvester zum Wald. Die todgefahrenen Wanderer, die diese Schneisen der Verwüstung säumen, stellt die Forstarbeiter vor schier untragbare psychische Belastungen, die humanitäre Katastrophe durch die Ausrottung ganzer Kniebundsocken-Ureinwohner ist dabei noch gar nicht mal berücksichtigt.  Der Kampf des Forstes gleicht einem Kampf gegen Windmühlen, respektive Mountainbiker...


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Oktober 2015)

Ein guter, lokaler Ansatz in Göppingen?
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/829491163839195/?type=3&permPage=1

Oder nur gut gemeint, extrem aufwendig und am Ende kontra-produktiv?


----------



## viperman666 (22. Oktober 2015)

Leute wartet es ab,das werden ausnahmslos alles Pseudozugeständnisse! Nur damit man in Zukunft überall Bike Verbotsschilder aufhängen kann und damit letztendlich die 2m Regel untermauert!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Oktober 2015)

Machen wir uns nichts vor, das Betretungsrecht wird mit jedem Naturpark und jedem Wegekonzept ein Stück beseitigt. Schilder aufhängen ist ja noch die harmlose Variante, Wege beseitigen die wirklich üble.
Nun können wir halt mitwirken oder nicht: Passieren wird das sowieso, die Grundlagen sind durch flächendeckende Kartierung bereits gelegt. Beim Umweltschutz im Wald wirds dann so pseudo und Grundverlogen wie überall sonst auch: Strassenbau, Motorräder und Freizeitflieger, Windkraftanlagen und Industriegebiete: Alles kein Problem, nur Fahrradfahrer stören die Idylle.
Für uns bleiben die Wegekonzepte reine Abwehrmaßnahmen um den kompletten Exitus vor Ort zu verhindern. Gewinnen können wir nur auf der Legalebene wie in Bayern, trotzdem würde ich raten das eine zu tun (politischen Druck machen und bei Gelegenheit klagen) und das andere (unbequem sein bei den lokalen Wegekeonzepten) nicht zu lassen.


----------



## TTT (23. Oktober 2015)

Ein Wegekonzept, das nicht auf der grundsätzlichen Freigabe fast aller Trails basiert, wird hier von keinem einzigen Mountainbiker getragen werden. Es wird lediglich die Fronten verhärten, die Anarchie wird zunehmen, die Fallen werden häufiger und übler werden und die Gegenmaßnahmen, die heute unter den Bikern hier schon diskutiert werden, werden eine neue "Qualität" der Auseinandersetzung schaffen! Ich lehne solche lokalen Konzepte solange die 2m-Regel existiert nicht nur persönlich ab, ich kann auch nur dringend davor warnen!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (23. Oktober 2015)

Nun ja, nach einer gewissen Laufzeit werden die Verbände in Stuttgart gefragt werden wie es denn gelaufen ist mit den runden Tischen und wenn alle begeistert sind und wir nichts dazu sagen können weil wir nicht teilgenommen haben wars das.
Wenn wir hingegen alles versucht haben vernünftige Ergebnisse zu erzielen (vernünftiges Ergebnis heißt: generelle Freigabe und Lenkung an Hotspots) und es funktioniert nicht stellen wir genau das fest und erhöhen damit den Druck auf die Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (23. Oktober 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Wenn wir hingegen alles versucht haben vernünftige Ergebnisse zu erzielen (vernünftiges Ergebnis heißt: generelle Freigabe und Lenkung an Hotspots) und es funktioniert nicht stellen wir genau das fest und erhöhen damit den Druck auf die Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes.


Wie soll denn Lenkung vor dem Fall der 2m-Regel funktionieren. Jeder Einheimische weiß, dass er die beschilderten Routen meiden muß, weil sie nichts taugen und Touristen wissen mittlerweile (zum Glück) auch, dass es keine gute Idee ist, in BW seine Freizeit zu verbringen. Die Lenkung kann doch dann bis zum Fall der 2m-Regel nur so aussehen, dass Verbotsschilder aufgestellt werden, die aber auch nicht beachtet werden, denn verbotener als verboten geht nun mal nicht und solange die Willkür in BW herrscht, wird keiner begründete Sperren als solche erkennen können. Bleibt nur der irrige Schluss: Biker lassen sich nicht lenken, was unsere Politiker dann den Vorwand bestätigt, dass in BW kein Miteinander möglich sei.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2015)

Die Lösung könnte sein, dass man sich an den lokalen Runden Tischen auf Aussagen einigt wie:
- _wir sind für ein rücksicht- und respektvolles Miteinander bei allen Begegnungen auf allen Wegen unabhängig von der Wegbreite_
(damit stellt man die 2-Meter-Regel nicht in Frage (das kann man auf lokaler Ebene kaum), aber bestätigt sie auch nicht)
- _es wurde einzelne, attraktive Wege für Mountainbiker ausgewiesen, sie dienen Ortsfremden als Orientierung und sind eine Empfehlung zusätzlich zu den vorhandenen Wegen_
- und/oder: _es wurden zusätzliche attraktive Trails geschaffen, sie dienen als attraktives Zusatz-Angebot zu den vorhandenen Wegen_
(damit wird deutlich, dass keine Wegtrennung angestrebt wurde)
- wenn man noch einen draufsetzen will, könnte man in so eine Resolution schreiben: 
_die Unterzeichner sind sich einig, dass man das Miteinander nicht über die Wegbreite regeln kann_

Das alles würde die Bestrebungen auf Landesebene nicht notwendigerweise torpedieren und die 2-Meter-Regel nicht bestätigen


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2015)

Apropos Runde Tische -> Neues vom Runden Tisch auf Landesebene:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/830169323771379/?type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TTT (23. Oktober 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die Lösung könnte sein, dass man sich an den lokalen Runden Tischen auf Aussagen einigt wie:
> - _wir sind für ein rücksicht- und respektvolles Miteinander bei allen Begegnungen auf allen Wegen unabhängig von der Wegbreite_
> (damit stellt man die 2-Meter-Regel nicht in Frage (das kann man auf lokaler Ebene kaum), aber bestätigt sie auch nicht)
> - _es wurde einzelne, attraktive Wege für Mountainbiker ausgewiesen, sie dienen Ortsfremden als Orientierung und sind eine Empfehlung zusätzlich zu den vorhandenen Wegen_
> ...


So weit gehe ich ja mit ABER
wie verhindere ich dass sich vor Ort politische Laien, die Verhandlung- und Taktikprofis aus Verbänden und Behörden gegenüber sitzen, einseitige Zugeständnisse abringen lassen, die die Allgemeinheit dann ausbaden muß? Dies ist in meinen Augen z.B. in Göppingen geschehen, obwohl - soweit ich das aus der Ferne beurteilen kann - dort nicht die schlechtesten Vertreter auf Seiten der Radfahrer am Tisch saßen. Es hätte also auch noch wesentlich übler ausgehen können.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> wie verhindere ich dass sich vor Ort politische Laien, die Verhandlung- und Taktikprofis aus Verbänden und Behörden gegenüber sitzen, einseitige Zugeständnisse abringen lassen, die die Allgemeinheit dann ausbaden muß?



Da solche Vereinbarungen rein praktisch betrachtet nichts als unverbindliche Absichtserklärungen des guten Willens sind und niemanden binden, besteht die Gefahr des "Ausbadens" eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Athabaske (23. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da solche Vereinbarungen rein praktisch betrachtet nichts als unverbindliche Absichtserklärungen des guten Willens sind und niemanden binden, besteht die Gefahr des "Ausbadens" eigentlich nicht.


Sehe ich nicht so, man wird sich auf die lokalen Kompromisse berufen.


----------



## TTT (23. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da solche Vereinbarungen rein praktisch betrachtet nichts als unverbindliche Absichtserklärungen des guten Willens sind und niemanden binden, besteht die Gefahr des "Ausbadens" eigentlich nicht.


Ihr meint also, kein Biker wird durch diese Absichtserklärung unter Druck gesetzt, Niemand erwartet dann von mir als Biker, dass ich mich dran halte? Welchen Sinn machen dann z.B. die Dimb Trailrules?
Ich bin sehr wohl der Überzeugung, dass man mit solchen Vereinbarungen einen Druck auf die eigenen Leute aufbaut und auch in Kauf nimmt, auf der Gegenseite eine Erwartungshaltung zu erzeugen, die diese dann vehement dem Einzelnen gegenüber einfordern, unabhängig von rechtlichen Verbindlichkeiten. Und die Pressemitteilung bringt genau diese Hoffnung doch zum Ausdruck: "Der in dem Papier enthaltene Verhaltenskodex fordert *alle* Nutzer von Wald und Flur zu mehr Respekt vor der Natur – mehr Rücksicht auf die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt und die anderen Nutzer auf." Also alle Nutzer sollen sich an den Verhaltenskodex halten, leider nicht nur die Unterzeichner. Und damit muss ich das nach meinem Verständnis eben doch ausbaden.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2015)

Hinzu kommt, der mediale und politische Missbrauch dieser Beispiele für die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel... :-/

Dennoch haben die lokalen Runden Tische ihre Berchtigung.
Es kommt aus meiner Sicht auf das Wie und nicht auf das Ob an.
Selbst dann bleibt es aber ein Balanceakt.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (24. Oktober 2015)

Man kann den Spiess auch umdrehen, wie bisher trotzdem fahren und sich darauf berufen das mit den Verhaltenskodex alles geregelt sei. Die klaren Fronten sind auf jeden Fall schon mal futsch.
btw:
Vielleicht kann jemand eine Verhaltenskodex- App entwickeln, damit ich auf einer längeren Tour immer sehen kann welcher für diesen Streckenabschnitt gerade gilt...duw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (24. Oktober 2015)

Wenigstens eine farbige Zonenkartierung fürs ganze Bundesland zur groben Konsenzorientierung wäre nett...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. Oktober 2015)

Mountainbike Freiburg Vereinsmeisterschaft: Was hat denn der Mann da auf dem Rücken?



Aha!


----------



## TTT (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe, das schafft es nicht nur auf OpenTrails, sondern auch in die regionale Presse?!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. Oktober 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das schafft es nicht nur auf OpenTrails, sondern auch in die regionale Presse?!


Hinweis und Bild sind raus an die Veranstalter


----------



## ciao heiko (29. Oktober 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails:

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/832480046873640

*Umfrage zum Besucherleitsystem Schönbuch*
_
 Der Schönbuch ist ein Waldgebiet im Dreieck Stuttgart, Tübingen und Herrenberg. 2014 machte der Schönbuch von sich reden weil zum Wald des Jahres gewählt wurde.

 Der massive Harvestereinsatz der letzen 2 Jahre hat aber auch landesweit für Empörung gesorgt und eine Bürgerinitiative auf den Plan gerufen. 

 Jetzt möcht die Naturparkleitung ein Besucherleitsystem installieren. Dazu wurde eine Onlineumfrage gestartet an der alle Besucher teilnehmen können. Auf den letzten Seiten wird das Thema MTB Wege behandelt und es können dort auch Kommentare abgegeben werden.

 Wegeleitsysteme setzen meist auf eine Besuchertrennung mit der Folge, dass für Mountainbiker unattraktive Wege ausgewiesen werden. Hören sich solche Leitsysteme zuerst logisch an weil sie angeblich Konflikte vermeiden, so kommen in der Realität nur kleine Bikeghettos heraus, mit welchen sich der Biker zufrieden zu geben hat. 

 Wir denken dass auch im Schönbuch eine gemeinsame Wegenutzung möglich ist und nur so genügend attraktive Wege für alle Nutzer zur Verfügung stehen. Es wäre vermutlich allen Erholungssuchenden mehr geholfen wenn man die viele attraktive Wege nicht mit dem Harvester zerstört hätte, anstatt jetzt für viel Geld Schilder in den Wald zu hängen.

 Wir sollten durch zahlreiche Teilnahme auf die grosse Zahl an Bikern hinweisen die dort Erholung suchen, aber in den Kommentaren auch klar machen, dass nur die gemeinsame Nutzung aller Wege für eine ausreichend grosse Vielfalt an Wegen sorgt._

_https://www.soscisurvey.de/besucherleitsystem_schoenbuch/
_
------------------

*Tübingen setzt auf Premiumwanderwege und möchte Mountainbiker kontrollieren. *
_"Gottfried Gehr (FWV) wollte wissen, wie die Mountainbiker von den Fußwegen abgehalten werden können. »Dem Unverstand kann man nie vorbeugen«, sagte Landrat Joachim Walter und versprach, wenn es irgendwo überhandnehme, dass kontrolliert werde."_
http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen/tuebingen/mit+dachmarke+punkten.4493460.htm

.


----------



## Carsten (29. Oktober 2015)

Leider können wir auch dem  fachlichen Unverstand  der Politiker, Verwaltungsangestellten  nie vorbeugen...
Menschen, die einfach aufgrund ihres begrenzten Horizontes auch nach Jahren noch nicht in der Lage sind Realitäten und Trends richtig zu erkennen und das Positive darin zu sehen.
Es gibt Wege, diese Wege werden gleichberechtigt von Fußgängern und anderen Naturfreunen z.B. Mountainbikeren benutzt.
Das Wort Fußweg oder Wanderweg gehört aus dem Wortschatz gestrichen, da dies impliziert, dass dieser Weg einer Gruppe von Nutzern alleine gehört. Was definitiv nicht stimmt  und falsche Erwartungshaltungen erzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (29. Oktober 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Das Wort Fußweg oder Wanderweg gehört aus dem Wortschatz gestrichen, da dies impliziert, dass dieser Weg einer Gruppe von Nutzern alleine gehört. Was definitiv nicht stimmt  und falsche Erwartungshaltungen erzeugt.



Guter Ansatz, schlieslich haben Wanderer oder Fußgänger auch technisches Teufelszeug zur Unterstützung dabei....Siehe Gore-Tex Hi-Tech Wanderstiefel und Leki-Carbonstöcke. 
Wir haben halt ein Fahrad als Hilfsmittel um ins in der Natur zu bewegen. Das treiben wir ebenfalls mit dem Fuß an. Und Biketouren kann man auch "Radwandern" nennen. 

Wo ist also der Unterschied?


----------



## Stopelhopser (29. Oktober 2015)

Für mich war das schon immer wie in zig Karten und Büchern vermerkt ein

*Pfad*.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Oktober 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Leider können wir auch dem  fachlichen Unverstand  der Politiker, Verwaltungsangestellten  nie vorbeugen...
> Menschen, die einfach aufgrund ihres begrenzten Horizontes auch nach Jahren noch nicht in der Lage sind Realitäten und Trends richtig zu erkennen und das Positive darin zu sehen.
> Es gibt Wege, diese Wege werden gleichberechtigt von Fußgängern und anderen Naturfreunen z.B. Mountainbikeren benutzt.
> Das Wort Fußweg oder Wanderweg gehört aus dem Wortschatz gestrichen, da dies impliziert, dass dieser Weg einer Gruppe von Nutzern alleine gehört. Was definitiv nicht stimmt  und falsche Erwartungshaltungen erzeugt.


...dann kannst Du gleich auch versuchen den Deppen-Apostroph auszurotten oder das "Sinn machen".

Egal wie es genannt wird, wir wollen da auch fahren! Da es für keinen der Begriffe eindeutige Definitionen gibt, weder für Pfad, noch für Weg ist es sinnlos sich an den Begriffen zu stossen. Einzig der Fußweg dürfte der mit dem blauen Fußgängerschild sein und nur der ist dann vermutlich auch alleine den Fußgängern vorbehalten.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Oktober 2015)

Open Trails Beitrag mit Bildergalerie zur offiziellen Eröffnung der Stuttgarter DH-Strecke heute:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/833214613466850

dazu ein Film Beitrag:





und ein überraschend positiver Zeitungsartikel:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...cke.8425d6b5-a7f9-4fd0-8178-bf3ae8b68909.html


----------



## TTT (30. Oktober 2015)

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ich.0a53c3e1-82f0-4fb9-8379-48175c8a8226.html


> „Die Freiheit der Bürger, sich frei und gleichberechtigt zu entfalten, sich miteinander zu verständigen ... ist für eine zukunftsorientierte Gesellschaft meiner Ansicht nach unerlässlich.“



So was labert der gleiche Kretschmann in Shanghai, der bei uns die Einschränkung von Bürgerrechten durch die 2m-Regel damit begründet, dass es in BW mehr organisierte Wanderer als Mountainbiker gibt und deswegen die Mountainbiker Bürger 2. Klasse sind! Ich wette, der hat daheim gar keinen Spiegel mehr.


----------



## duc-748S (30. Oktober 2015)

Also so richtig positiv finde ich den Artikel nun nicht.
Es wird einfach viel zu oft und deutlich erwähnt, dass durch die Strecke ja hoffentlich dann auch die illegalen Fahrten auf illegalen Wegen aufhören und das ganze dann noch garniert mit diesen verdeckten Warnungen, dass die Strecke sonst wieder dicht gemacht wird, da sie ja erstmal nur zur Probe ist.
Und mit diesen Illegalen sind wohl auch allgemein alle Mountainbiker gemeint, egal welcher "Gruppierung".
Nur dass ein Tourenbiker wohl nicht ganz so viel mit der Strecke anfangen können wird als die Gravityfraktion bzw. generell ist es ja eigentlich unser aller Ziel alle Wege befahren zu dürfen und da, finde ich, geht der Artikel einfach zu sehr in die Richtung "da habt ihr nun eure Strecke, wehe ihr fahrt nochmal woanders".


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Oktober 2015)

Spiegel hat der bestimmt, er merkt es nur nicht wenn mist erzählt.... 
Scheint eine Grundvoraussetzung für Politiker zu sein.


----------



## TTT (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Piraten fordern in ihrem Wahlprogram die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel:
https://wiki.piratenpartei.de/BW:La...l#P.C3.84A023_-_Abschaffung_der_2-Meter-Regel
Da sich alle im Landtag befindlichen Parteien für mich am Beispiel der 2m-Regel als Lobbyhörige, jedoch nicht dem Grundgesetz verpflichtete Parteien erwiesen haben, nicht einmal den Versuch gemacht haben, eine juristische Begründung für die Einschränkung meiner Grundrechte zu geben, da andererseits nicht wählen keine Option ist, ist das für mich die erste mögliche Alternative für die nächste Landtagswahl.


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Oktober 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/833310000123978
*
Piraten Partei fordert Streichung der 2-Meter-Regel*
_
 Gestern zur Eröffnung der Downhillstrecke in Stuttgart hat sich erstmalig eine Partei gezielt für die Abschaffung der 2 Meter Regel ausgesprochen.

 Spitzenkandidat Michael Knödler ist die 2-Meter-Regel im Waldgesetz ein Dorn im Auge. Er erklärt: »Radfahren im Wald sollte auch auf Wegen unter zwei Metern Breite mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit erlaubt werden. Durch die 2-Meter-Regel wird die Freiheit der Radfahrer unnötig eingeschränkt.«

 Der Wahlkampf in Baden-Württemberg scheint eröffnet.

http://www.piratenpartei-stuttgart....piraten-fordern-streichung-der-2-meter-regel/_

_._


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Oktober 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Also so richtig positiv finde ich den Artikel nun nicht.
> Es wird einfach viel zu oft und deutlich erwähnt, dass durch die Strecke ja hoffentlich dann auch die illegalen Fahrten auf illegalen Wegen aufhören und das ganze dann noch garniert mit diesen verdeckten Warnungen, dass die Strecke sonst wieder dicht gemacht wird, da sie ja erstmal nur zur Probe ist.
> Und mit diesen Illegalen sind wohl auch allgemein alle Mountainbiker gemeint, egal welcher "Gruppierung".
> Nur dass ein Tourenbiker wohl nicht ganz so viel mit der Strecke anfangen können wird als die Gravityfraktion bzw. generell ist es ja eigentlich unser aller Ziel alle Wege befahren zu dürfen und da, finde ich, geht der Artikel einfach zu sehr in die Richtung "da habt ihr nun eure Strecke, wehe ihr fahrt nochmal woanders".



Verstehe diesen Einwand und habe entsprechende Gespräche in Stuttgart geführt und das hinterfragt:
- es geht eindeutig nicht um schmale normale Wege, also nicht um die 2-Meter-Regel
- sondern um illegal von Bikern gebaute Strecken
- Stadt und Sportamt wären schon froh, wenn diese gebauten, illegalen Strecken weniger stark befahren werden und sie wissen, dass diese jetzt nicht komplett geschont werden

Aber wir müssen natürlich dennoch wachsam bleiben. Selbst um die illegal gebauten Strecken wäre es schade und es wäre für eine so große Stadt mit so idealen Bedingungen für das Biken wünschenswert, dass es mehr als nur eine legale DH-Strecke und zusätzlich eben auch andere attraktive, legale Strecken gibt.

Wir müssen zudem wachsam bleiben, wie sich die Stimmung im Wald entwickelt und ob jetzt alle Biker in einen Topf geworfen und (von Hilfssheriffs) allesamt auf die legale DH-Strecke verwiesen werden.

Aber wie gesagt: Stadt, Sportamt und Forst kennen den Unterschied und den Bedarf sehr wohl. Was sie aus dieser Erkenntnis machen, werden wir sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (31. Oktober 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Verstehe diesen Einwand und habe entsprechende Gespräche in Stuttgart geführt und das hinterfragt:
> - es geht eindeutig nicht um schmale normale Wege, also nicht um die 2-Meter-Regel
> - sondern um illegal von Bikern gebaute Strecken
> - Stadt und Sportamt wären schon froh, wenn diese gebauten, illegalen Strecken weniger stark befahren werden und sie wissen, dass diese jetzt nicht komplett geschont werden
> ...



Danke, dass du das angegangen bist und es geklärt hast.
Das ist schon mal sehr gut, dass zumindest Stadt, Sportamt und Forst differenzieren.
Schade ist es, dass das bei den Medien noch nicht angekommen ist oder zumindest nicht so rüber kommt.
Gerade die Presse hat ja die "Macht" Konflikte zu schüren oder zu unterbinden.
Wenn hier eine klare Trennung vorhanden wäre würde das wahrscheinlich auch bei mehr Leuten in der Öffentlichkeit in das Bewusstsein gelangen.


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Oktober 2015)

http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a...-fuer-mountainbiker-hat-sich-nicht-verbessert


*Aktuelle Pressemitteilung der DIMB:*

Situation für Mountainbiker hat sich in BaWü nicht verbessert

Vor einem Jahr wurde die Petition über die 2-Meter-Regel nach §37.3 Landeswaldgesetz zurückgewiesen. Nach Ansicht der Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. (DIMB) hat sich seitdem an der Situation für Mountainbiker wenig gebessert.

Im Rückblick fuhren 2015 die Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg nach Ansicht der DIMB wie gehabt auf allen Wegen. Die 2-Meter-Regel wird kaum beachtet, das Miteinander funktioniert aber in der täglichen Praxis. Die Mountainbike-Fallen hingegen, die diesen Sommer durch alle Medien gegangen sind, haben das Image von Baden-Württemberg als Mountainbike-Standort nachhaltig beschädigt. Eine schnelle unkomplizierte Lösung zur Akzeptanz des Mountainbike Sportes ist nach wie vor dringend notwendig.

Dazu Heiko Mittelstädt, Projektleiter der DIMB gegen die 2-Meter-Regel: „Die Ausweisung nach dem MTB Handbuch erweist sich in der Praxis als wenig praktikabel. Die Planer scheitern an den Widerständen vor Ort. Vor allem die Interessengruppen, die in der Petition für die Einzelausweisung von Wegen gestimmt haben, blockieren nun vor Ort eine attraktive Wegführung.“

So gestaltete sich die Eröfnung des Pilotprojekt „Gipfeltrails“ verzögert und die Streckenführung enthält nur einen geringen Anteil an attraktiven Singletrails. Andere Strecken, die nach dem Handbuch geplant wurden, werden frühestens 2016 eröfnet. Für die große Gruppe der Touren-Mountainbiker hat sich die Situation in 2015 allerdings laut DIMB in keinster Weise geändert. Mittelstädt: „Auch in 2016 werden die wenigen geplanten Strecken keine Verbesserung der Gesamtsituation bringen. Mountainbiker möchten umweltfreundlich ab der Haustüre attraktive Wege vorfinden und nicht erst mit dem PKW zu einer Tourismusdestination anreisen.“

In Bezug auf Freeride-Abfahrten konnten einige Projekte verwirklicht werden. Das Genehmigungsverfahren ist unabhängig vom 10-Prozent-Kompromiss im MTB Handbuch, da es sich um neu angelegte Wege handelt. Die Vorplanung zu solchen Strecken ist oft mehrere Jahre alt, aber erst in 2015 wurden diese genehmigt. Solche Strecken sind wichtig, um der lokalen Freeride-Szene eine Trainingsmöglichkeit zu geben. Für den Tourenfahrer sind diese aber häufg zu schwierig.

Zur Zukunft meint Heiko Mittelstädt: „Radfahrverbände, Tourismus, Forst, Naturparke und Schwarzwaldverein haben die Kampagne "Gemeinsam Natur erleben" Kampagne im Schwarzwald ins Leben gerufen. Diese wurde in den Medien sehr gut angenommen. In 2016 wünschen wir uns die Ausweitung der Kampagne auf ganz Baden-Württemberg.“

Die lokalen „Runden Tische“, die Lösungen vor Ort erarbeiten sollen, entpuppen sich hingegen nach Aufassung der DIMB als extrem aufwändig. Nach einer ersten positiven Phase des Austausches stecken diese Gremien nun in der Diskussion über einzelne Wege fest. Der Abstimmungsbedarf ist immens und überstrapaziert das ehrenamtliche Engagement der Aktiven.

Sehr gute Fortschritte wurden beim Dialog der Verbände auf Landesebene erreicht. Mittelstädt: „Der Runde Tisch des MLR in Stuttgart hat zu einer Entspannung der Situation geführt. Hier erwarten wir entscheidenden Fortschritte. Ein landesweites Problem kann unseres Erachtens aber nach wie vor nur auf Landesebene gelöst werden.“


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Oktober 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal sehr gut, dass zumindest Stadt, Sportamt und Forst differenzieren.
> Schade ist es, dass das bei den Medien noch nicht angekommen ist oder zumindest nicht so rüber kommt.



Ich sehe einen Grund dafür darin, dass die Politik/Frau Eisenmann den „anderen Bürgern“ gegenüber den Bau der DH-Strecke damit rechtfertigen will, dass dann auf anderen Strecken weniger los ist. Die sagen das also schon so undifferenziert, egal wie sie es wirklich sehen und meinen, weil sie - und die Presse - nicht daran glauben, dass die Öffentlichkeit die Differenzierung verstehen (wollen) würde. Die Botschaften müssen klar sein, sonst wirken sie schwach. Für Differenzierung - ich denke, das ist bei vielen Themen so - ist leider wenig Raum.



duc-748S schrieb:


> Gerade die Presse hat ja die "Macht" Konflikte zu schüren oder zu unterbinden.



Seit ich mich mit der 2-Meter-Thematik beschäftige, hat sich mein Eindruck bestätigt, dass die Presse leider überhaupt kein Interesse daran hat, diese Macht im positiven Sinne zu nutzen. Entscheidend ist, was Reichweite bringt und Aufreger bringen Reichweite. Dass damit Konflikte geschürt werden, ist aus Sicht der Presse absolut nebensächlich. Im Gegenteil: wenn Du denen erzählst, dass es in der Praxis eigentlich kaum Konflikte gibt, bist Du uninteressant und sie suchen so lange, bis einer ihnen erzählt, dass er sich vor den Bikern schon mal mit einem Sprung in die Büsche retten musste. :-/


----------



## damage0099 (1. November 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Situation für Mountainbiker hat sich in BaWü nicht verbessert



Genau das ist der Fall...

'Vor' dem 'Versuch der Abschaffung 2m-Regel in BaWü' hat zwar der ein- oder andere Wanderer gemeckert, aber auf ein Verbot wurde ich nie hingewiesen.
Seit der leider gescheiterten Aktion hat sich das deutlich geändert. Leider. Die Hilfssheriffs sehen sich nun bestätigt, und die Rechtssprechung im Rücken motiviert sie noch.
Gestern wieder vorgekommen.
Schon von weitem blähte sich der rechtswissende, nicht einheimische Wandergast, auf dem Wanderweg in Stellung.
Natürlich hielt ich 20m vor ihm an und bat ihn vorbei.
Seine Predigt kürzte ich nett und wissend ab, bis ich mich vorbeidrängte, grüßte und einen schönen Tag wünschte....

Tja, wir müssen dran bleiben, bis diese hirnlose Regelung da ist, wo sie hingehört!!


----------



## arise (1. November 2015)

Nein...man sollte es ruhen lassen bis endlich die Spitzensportler mit im Boot sind...wo sind sie den ??? die Spitz und Konsorten ??? Solchen Leuten wird auch Beachtung geschenkt und die werden eher gehört...leider hat man von denen nichts...aber auchmal Garnichts zu diesem Thema gehört.....


----------



## MO_Thor (2. November 2015)

Die müssen sich wahrscheinlich daran halten, was ihre Sponsoren sagen. Und die wollten sich mehrheitlich raushalten. Oder hats nicht interessiert.
Außerdem - was juckt es Klausmann, wenn er in BaWü keine 2m-Trails fahren darf? Er hat doch Todtnau und seine Dienstreisen sonstwohin. Spitz? Trainingscamps irgendwo auf der Welt.
Guido Tschugg? Falls der noch existiert, ist er zu bedeutungslos.
Milatz? Die Fumic-Brüder? Sind den Otto-Normal-Bürgern nichtmal bekannt.
Tut mir leid, dass ich das so schwarz sehe. Aber ich sehe in den Spitzensportlern keinen echten Mehrwert. Die "funktionieren" nur dann für unsere Interessen, wenn ihre Bekanntheit weit über die eigene Peergroup hinausreicht. Das grenzt es enorm ein - eigentlich nur auf Spitz mit ihren drei Olympiamedaillen und Milatz, der ziemlich oft in der Badischen Zeitung ist. 
Nehmen wir mal an, die beiden würden sich gegen die 2m-Regel äußern. Ich wette - und ich würde mein Leben drauf verwetten - dass sich sofort die Bergabfraktion verstimmt zeigt, weil sie sich von zwei XC-Fahrern nicht vertreten fühlen.

Ich sehe uns selber noch zu zerfasert. Da ist zwar die DIMB, aber ansonsten nur lose Einzelradler. Solange es immer noch die Leute gibt, die sagen, wir hätten uns mit der Petition ins eigene Knie geschossen und schlafende Hunde geweckt, solange es noch diejenigen unter uns gibt, die unserer einzigen größeren Interessenvertretung Inkompetenz und sogar Geldgier vorwerfen, solange lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand wenig.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. November 2015)

Beitrag von Open Trails zu Selfie Aktion des MountainBIKE Magazins:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/834374093350902
_
"Begegnungen im Wald laufen eigentlich immer ohne Konflikte ab und zwar egal, ob sich die Erholungsuchenden zu Fuß oder auf dem Rad bewegen, ob sie joggen oder biken, wandern oder radfahren, einen Hund dabei haben oder Kinder. Dass das so ist, wissen wir hier im Open Trails-Team nicht nur aus der eigenen Erfahrung als Biker, Spaziergänger, Jogger und Eltern, sondern das bestätigen auch unabhängige Studien (http://bit.ly/19X8259).

 Das Radmagazin MountainBIKE ruft jetzt seine Leser dazu auf, Fotos von solchen Biker/Fußgänger-Begegnungen zu machen und hoch zu laden.

 Macht mit! So können wir gemeinsam zeigen, wie positiv die Wirklichkeit ist und wie wenig Regelbedarf besteht.
https://www.facebook.com/Mountainbike.magazin/posts/10153288554826795"_

bzw. direkt zum MB-Magazin:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...uns-euer-biker-wanderer-sefie.1446846.2.htm#1


----------



## TTT (2. November 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Die müssen sich wahrscheinlich daran halten, was ihre Sponsoren sagen. Und die wollten sich mehrheitlich raushalten. Oder hats nicht interessiert.
> Außerdem - was juckt es Klausmann, wenn er in BaWü keine 2m-Trails fahren darf? Er hat doch Todtnau und seine Dienstreisen sonstwohin. Spitz? Trainingscamps irgendwo auf der Welt.
> Guido Tschugg? Falls der noch existiert, ist er zu bedeutungslos.
> Milatz? Die Fumic-Brüder? Sind den Otto-Normal-Bürgern nichtmal bekannt.
> ...


Auch wenn sich z.B. Fumic und Milatz auf direkte Nachfrage kritisch zur 2m-Regel geäußert haben, bleibt es enttäuschend, wie wenig sie sich dafür interessieren! Spitz läßt sich sogar für irgendwelche Tourismus-Marketing Sachen mißbrauchen, die im Kampf gegen die 2m-Regel echt weh tun!
Und ich glaube schon, dass diese Sportler Gewicht hätten. Die Reichweiten auf Facebook von Spitz und Fumic sind durchaus vergleichbar mit denen von OpenTrails (so weit ich das beurteilen kann). Und dass OpenTrails mit seiner Präsens durchaus Druck auf die Politik ausübt, dürfte unbestritten sein. Auch dass die Printpresse inzwischen kritisch zu BW steht, hilft uns ungemein! Nur die, die davon leben (Sportler und Industrie) scheinen sich mehrheitlich nicht dafür zu interessieren, bzw. lehnen ein Engagement rundweg ab! Wir als Verbraucher haben es aber in der Hand, dies zu ändern. Für mich wirds zum Beispiel kein Centurion-Bike geben.


----------



## Stopelhopser (2. November 2015)

All die aktuellen Pros haben mal klein angefangen. Vor der Haustür - egal ob im Alleingang oder im Verein. Und wenn der Nachwuchs heute in BW nicht mehr so fahren kann wie es einst die Elite in Ihrer Jugend tat dann wird es in absehbarer Zeit keine Champions mehr aus diesem Bundesland geben.

Gerade Sportler jenseits des Zenit sollten sich für den Aufbau der nächsten Generation einsetzten. Mal nach Asien schielen, dort ist nur ein wahrer Meister wer einen Schüler hervorgebracht hat der ihn übertrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (3. November 2015)

Aktuelle PM der DIMB im BIKE Magazin Online

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/szene_news/2-meter-regel-in-baden-wuerttemberg/a28709.html


----------



## DerandereJan (4. November 2015)

Solange es solche Ereignisse gibt, wird sich nix ändern im Ländle... und ich hab sogar noch irgendwie Verständnis, dass man das nicht will..


----------



## TTT (4. November 2015)

Idioten! Habe das Video gemeldet und hoffe, dass es schnell offline genommen wird!


----------



## dickerbert (4. November 2015)

Über das Video kann man denken was man will. Aber es zeigt, dass die Aussage der "unorganisierten Mountainbiker" auch nur eine Mär ist. Waren locker 15 Leute, die sich sicherlich nicht nur einmal im Jahr zum Saufdownhill treffen.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (4. November 2015)

Ein Hoch auf die Dekadenz


----------



## Muckymu (4. November 2015)

Mit denen im Video hab ich so viel gemeinsam, wie als Autofahrer mit Typen, die auf der Autobahn Rennen fahren.
Dummerweisse meinen diese Erdnuckel, das bei Youtube veröffentlichen zu müssen, wo man es jedem normalen Radfahrer für die nächsten hundert Jahre vorhalten wird.
Öffentliche, jugendliche Dummheit zulasten aller Vernünftigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (4. November 2015)

Das Video ist ja immer noch online. Bitte meldet es doch auch, damit klar wird, dass für so etwas hier im Forum kein Platz ist!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2015)

Schon lange passiert, leider scheinbar ohne Erfolg...


----------



## arise (4. November 2015)

äh....gehts noch ???? Was ist daran nun anstösig....junge menschen die die freiheit geniesen und spaß haben....sind wir nu schon soweit die freiheitlichen rechte anzuprangern ???? Charli läst grüßen. ...
Wir können ja auch gleich hier aufrufen und die bundeswehr auffordern den landtag in Stuttgart festzusetzen da dieser nicht die 2m regel zugunsten einer gruppe Freizeitbiker ändert.....


----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2015)

Ach stimmt ja wir wollen in Zukunft ja eine noch schlechtere Position in der Öffentlichkeit haben.... also weiter so...


----------



## TTT (4. November 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## TTT (4. November 2015)

arise schrieb:


> äh....gehts noch ???? Was ist daran nun anstösig....junge menschen die die freiheit geniesen und spaß haben....sind wir nu schon soweit die freiheitlichen rechte anzuprangern ???? Charli läst grüßen. ...
> Wir können ja auch gleich hier aufrufen und die bundeswehr auffordern den landtag in Stuttgart festzusetzen da dieser nicht die 2m regel zugunsten einer gruppe Freizeitbiker ändert.....


Ach so, na wenn sie Spaß dran haben, dann ist es ja gerechtfertigt, wenn man Andere gefährdet. Versteh gar nicht, warum man die Szenen immer geschnitten hat, wenn man sich unbeteiligten Personen genähert hat. Gehört doch zum Grundrecht, Andere zu gefährden. Demnächst will man wohl noch gegen Raser in Spielstraßen oder Steinewerfer auf Autobahnbrücken vorgehen, wo die doch nur ihren Spaß haben wollen...
Es gibt hier eine wunderschöne Funktion im Forum, die heißt "Ignore-Liste". Respekt, du bist der 2te auf meiner!


----------



## arise (4. November 2015)

Und du und die petition sind im landtag auf der ignoreliste.....kein wunder wenn sich politiker in der Öffentlichkeit sich ständig anpöpeln lassen müssen von 2m gegnern.....soweit habens schon einige geschafft....


----------



## scratch_a (4. November 2015)

arise schrieb:


> äh....gehts noch ???? Was ist daran nun anstösig....junge menschen die die freiheit geniesen und spaß haben....sind wir nu schon soweit die freiheitlichen rechte anzuprangern ???? Charli läst grüßen. ...
> Wir können ja auch gleich hier aufrufen und die bundeswehr auffordern den landtag in Stuttgart festzusetzen da dieser nicht die 2m regel zugunsten einer gruppe Freizeitbiker ändert.....



"Die Freiheit des einen endet dort, wo die Freiheit des anderen beginnt“

Also ich kenne weder die Leute noch die Gegend dort, aber allein was ich im Video sehe reicht, dass man sich fremd schämt. 
Aber die "Wischer-Generation" hat anscheinend das Recht auf unbegrenzten Spaß, egal ob man andere gefährdet, auf die Umwelt scheißt oder für andere Biker einen Bärendienst erweist. Hauptsache selber hat man Spaß.


----------



## pndrev (5. November 2015)

Ebenfalls gemeldet.

Das ist genau die Einstellung, wegen der immer mehr Trails, Wälder oder andere Gebiete mit Bikeverboten belegt werden. Danke herzlichst auch. Deppen.


----------



## Muckymu (5. November 2015)

arise schrieb:


> äh....gehts noch ???? Was ist daran nun anstösig....junge menschen die die freiheit geniesen und spaß haben....sind wir nu schon soweit die freiheitlichen rechte anzuprangern ???? Charli läst grüßen. ...
> Wir können ja auch gleich hier aufrufen und die bundeswehr auffordern den landtag in Stuttgart festzusetzen da dieser nicht die 2m regel zugunsten einer gruppe Freizeitbiker ändert.....


Dividier mal bitte die politische Arbeit an der 2m Regel vs. Bier in Kopp und dann in Form eines Rennens auf nicht abgesperrten Wegen durch den Wald bügeln auseinander.
Und dann erklär mal bitte, ob du in der Tat findest, das solche Veranstaltungen weder ein Problem sind noch zu einem werden, wenn sich andere zur Nachahmung motiviert fühlen.
Bitte auch gleich Stellung nehmen zu Privatrennen auf dem Autobahnring oder in der Innenstadt - nur damit ich weiß, mit wem ich da rede...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (5. November 2015)

Unfassbar....wie man dabei Spass haben kann. So an Fußgängern vorbeizufahren??? Und das saudumme Gegröle. Wenn die sich ihren Video im Nachhinein  anschauen, müssten sie doch selber merken wie bescheuert sie sind. Ich schlage vor, jeder Bikhändler verpflichtet sich, Bikes nur noch nach bestandenem Eignungstest abzugeben. Alles was einen IQ von unter 23,3 % hat ,wie hier wohl durchweg der Duchschnitt, bekommt keine Waffe. Allerhöchstens ein Kinderfahrad mit Stützrädern.


----------



## arise (5. November 2015)

Es geht vorallem um das puplizieren von inhalten auf videoplattformen....das so ein rennen nicht wirklich toll ist , ist ja klar....da gibt es aber tausende von vids die man dann genauso ächten und zur anzeige bringen müßte....genauso wer sich mit auto in Innenstädte unterwegs ist kann ein liedchen singen.....da halten sich auch mindestens 60% der Zweirradfahrer nicht an die Verkehrsregel und riskieren bzw provozieren tötliche sitiationen hervor...und da ist es egal ob junge Erwachsene oder weishaarige baumwollhosenträger....ebenso kontraproduktiv sind auf öffentlichen Politikveranstalltungen die rumpöpeleien gegen die Politiker wegen der zwei meter regel....da mußte man sich fremdschämen.....man kam sich vor wie auf einer protestaktion von linksautonomen....fehlten nur noch eierwerfer und steinewerfer....alles in Freiburg und etwas nördlich davon erlebt....über sowas sollte man sprechen und diskutieren....wie heist der neue trend ? Catrace ????


----------



## pndrev (5. November 2015)

Mit ganzen Sätzen hast du's nicht so, oder? Passt zu dem Video.


----------



## Muckymu (5. November 2015)

Auf welcher politischen Veranstaltung warst du denn, als du dich fremdschämen musstest?
Was ich erlebe sind Fragen, Wischiwaschi Antworten und dann sehr spitze Rückfragen, auf die die Politiker dann keine Antwort mehr geben, weil die Antwort folgende wäre:" Tut mir leid, ich kann euch nicht fahren lassen, weil mir Wanderer, Jäger, Förster etc. im Nacken sitzen. Da helfen auch alle sachlichen argumente nichts. Ich muss mein Wort halten - sorry."

Das zu viele Erdnuckel ihre "Heldentaten" bei Youtube posten ist tatsächlich ein Problem. 
Aber dass rücksichtloßes Verhalten selbst hier veröffentlicht und von DIR verteidigt wird, muss echt nicht sein. 
Wenn selbst WIR uns nicht davon distanzieren, haben alle Politiker wieder genug Munition. 
"Seht, wie DIE sich das im Wald vorstellen. Wehret den Anfängen!"


----------



## ciao heiko (5. November 2015)

arise schrieb:


> Und du und die petition sind im landtag auf der ignoreliste.....kein wunder wenn sich politiker in der Öffentlichkeit sich ständig anpöpeln lassen müssen von 2m gegnern.....soweit habens schon einige geschafft....



Tatsächlich ist die DIMB ca alle 3 Monate im Ministerium zum runden Tisch eingeladen. Das Ministerium will MTB Strecken mit ca  6 Mio Eur fördern.
Mit Sasbachwalden, Suttgart, Karlsruhe, Freiburg, Balingen sind in 2015 Strecken genehmigt worden, die ohne den poitischen Druck mglw. deutlich länger gebraucht hätten.

Der Tourismus möchte überall im Land attraktive MTB Strecken ausweisen und hat im November noch eilig Fördermittel beantragt.

Die Biker werden in BaWü nicht mehr ignoriert. Vielmehr versucht man uns krampfhaft entgegen zu kommen um den Druck den wir ausüben aus dem Kessel zu nehmen.

Wir waren bisher (noch) nicht mit der Abschaffung der 2 Meter Regel erfolgreich. Aber das Thema MTB ist im Landtag mehr als deutlich angekommen. Es geht im Prinzip nur noch um einen Streit der Konzepte.

Und wenn Politiker genervt sind, weil wir ihnen ständig Fragen stellen, dann sollten sie halt Antworten geben die mit Fakten unterlegt sind. Wer nur Ausflüchte bringt, der muss sich nicht wundern wenn nachgehakt wird. So läuft der politische Prozess. Egal um welches Thema es geht.


----------



## adrenochrom (5. November 2015)

DerandereJan schrieb:


>


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (5. November 2015)

arise schrieb:


> ....genauso wer sich mit auto in Innenstädte unterwegs ist kann ein liedchen singen.....da halten sich auch mindestens 60% der Zweirradfahrer nicht an die Verkehrsregel und riskieren bzw provozieren tötliche sitiationen hervor...


genau genommen halten sich laut Umfrage der Unfallversicherer bekennend knapp 80% der Menschen als Autofahrer nicht an die StVO (Überhöhte Geschwindigkeit, Telefonieren, Falschparken). Kommen noch 15% Dunkelziffer dazu. Laß mich raten, eine Umfrage unter Radfahrenden käme auf, sagen wir mal knapp 80% usw. Und surprise surprise, es sind die gleichen Menschen. Deshalb wechselt auch nicht die Moral mit dem Verkehrsmittel sondern nur die Art der Verstöße gegen die Regeln. Die tödlichen Unfälle passieren übrigens bei grün, da werden die Radfahrenden von rechtsabbiegenden LKW überfahren.
Und ja, solche Videos bestätigen Vorurteile. Andererseits ist die ganze Aktion so hohl, dass man die Übertragung auf das alltägliche Geschen ganz gut wegargumentieren kann.


----------



## viperman666 (5. November 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist die DIMB ca alle 3 Monate im Ministerium zum runden Tisch eingeladen. Das Ministerium will MTB Strecken mit ca  6 Mio Eur fördern.
> Mit Sasbachwalden, Suttgart, Karlsruhe, Freiburg, Balingen sind in 2015 Strecken genehmigt worden, die ohne den poitischen Druck mglw. deutlich länger gebraucht hätten.
> 
> Der Tourismus möchte überall im Land attraktive MTB Strecken ausweisen und hat im November noch eilig Fördermittel beantragt.
> ...



Bevor ich mein Zitat beginne eines vorweg,was das Video betrifft bin ich voll bei Euch.Von solchen Vollpfosten sollte man sich definitiv distanzieren! Ich möchte dies hiermit jedenfalls offen tun!!!

Nun zum Zitat: Also imo ist es nicht ein Entgegenkommen sondern vielmehr hirnlose Pseudoaktionen um uns zu kanalisiern und kontrollieren! Ich bin mir sicher es wird nicht differenziert zwischen Tourenradlern und der Gravity Fraktion. Es wir auf das herauslaufen,daß(wie hier schon oft erwähnt) wir gefälligst auf den extra für uns ausgewiesenen Strecken zu fahren haben.Womit die 2 M Regel untermauert wird!!! Sorry,ich glaube einfach (noch) nicht an eine für beide Seiten annehmbare und faire Einigung!
Und Politiker machen lediglich die Versprechen,die die "nervenden" hören wollen. Das schaft schnell Ruhe und wenn es drauf ankommt windet man sich raus oder kann sich nich tmehr an das Gesagte erinnern,bzw formuliert es von vorn herein so als hätte man es doch ganz anders gemeint. So sieht Politik aus! Durch den normalen Pöbel lässt sich kein gestandener Politiker mehr aus der Ruhe bringen.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. November 2015)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher es wird nicht differenziert zwischen Tourenradlern und der Gravity Fraktion. Es wir auf das herauslaufen,daß(wie hier schon oft erwähnt) wir gefälligst auf den extra für uns ausgewiesenen Strecken zu fahren haben.Womit die 2 M Regel untermauert wird!!! Sorry,ich glaube einfach (noch) nicht an eine für beide Seiten annehmbare und faire Einigung!



Das ist der Plan der Landesregierung. 
Die DIMB und die anderen Radfahrverbände kämpfen dagegen. 
Wohin die Reise geht ist schwer vorher zu sagen und hängt davon ab wie laut und nervig die Mountainbiker weiterhin sind. 

Wer als Partei die Zielgruppe der Mountainbiker analysiert, der erkennt dass es sich dabei nicht um normalen Pöbel, sondern mglw. um die eigene Wählerschaft handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (6. November 2015)

Evtl sollte man versuchen das aus den angeblichen 6 Millionen nicht 5.8 Millionen in den Taschen von irgendwelchen Gutachtern und völlig inkompetenten Planungsbüros wandern.  Wenn schon Geld da ist, dann sollte dieses in neue Strecken,  in Jugendarbeit und Unterstützung von aktiven Vereinen fließen und nicht die Schilderproduzenten reich machen.


----------



## damage0099 (6. November 2015)

Von den 6 Millionen könnten man 100 Euro in einen Reißwolf für Bondes Handbücher investieren!


----------



## Greenhornet (9. November 2015)

Mal so aus aussenstehender Schweizer wie funktioniert die 2 m regel in der praxis ich fahre an punkt a los fahre 10 km auf der forst autobahn und dann plötzlich kommt eine strecke mit unbestimmter länge mit nur 1.95 meter da darf ich ja dann nichtmehr fahren bin ich dan verdammt den rest der 60 km zu fuss zu gehn?


----------



## Greenhornet (9. November 2015)

Oder kann ich irgendwo erfragen ob die trails freigegeben sind das ich eine tour durchgängig auf langweiligen schotterpisten fahren kann ohne mich strafbar zu machen oder muss ich alle 50 meter anhalten und den weg nachmessen ob er auch wirklich die 2 meter hat? 

Und jetzt kommts was ist mit gebotener Vorsicht an einem wanderer vorbei fahren ? 30 kmh ? 20,10 oder muss ich absteigen und schieben?


----------



## TTT (9. November 2015)

Im Prinzip ja, nur wie mißt du die 2m überhaupt?


----------



## Greenhornet (9. November 2015)

Na wen der wald mehr wie 2 meter breit ist ist es mein waldweg und die baume sind technische hindernisse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (10. November 2015)

In der Praxis funktioniert das wie folgt:
- Fahre alle Wege, die Du aufgrund Deines Fahrkönnens sicher befahren kannst
- Nehme Rücksicht auf andere Wegenutzter 
- Beschädige den Weg nicht
- Halte Dich an die DIMB Trailrules 

 im Zweifelsfalle wird wie folgt gemessen. 
Suche zwei dauerhaft fest stehende Fixpunkte,  z.B. Zwei Bäume mit jeweils einem Mindeststammdurchmesser von 25 cm, deren gedachte Verbindung im rechten Winkel zum Weg (+-5 Grad) steht und messe den lichten Abstand dazwischen.  Unterschreitet dieser die zwei Meter schiebe Dein Bike durch diese Entstelle, bis der Abstand wieder größer als zwei Meter ist... Danach habe Spaß Bis zur nächsten Messung....


----------



## Greenhornet (10. November 2015)

Respekt vor eurer duldsamen haltung ! Was ist den ganz ursprünglich vorgefallen das es zu der misere kahm? Tödlicher Unfall? Ansonsten kann es ja keine rechtfertigung geben welche eine solch harte beschneidung einer ganzen intressengemeinschaft rechtfertigt! 

Ps mit etwas grips und anstand kann man auch auf singeltrails kleiner = Lenkerbreite an wanderergrupen vorbeifahren ohne dabei mit einem herzkasperle rechnen zu müssen 

umgekehrt kann man aber auch auf einer 5 meter piste dafür sorgen das mitmenschen den tod vor augen in sicherheit hechten 

Mit verantwortlichen für so ein käse diskutieren und sie stehn waffenlos ohne weitere argumente da

Ps baden wüberg ist für mich als urlaubsdestination gestorben befor sie geboren wurde schade!


----------



## Athabaske (10. November 2015)

...naja, duldsam ist anders!

Schon interessant, den einen zu aufmüpfig und den anderen zu duldsam...


----------



## trail_desire (10. November 2015)

Greenhornet schrieb:


> Mit verantwortlichen für so ein käse diskutieren und sie stehn waffenlos ohne weitere argumente da



Du bist doch hoffentlich kein Troll, oder? Ich empfehle dir mal nachzuverfolgen was bisher geschah. Welche Bemühungen bisher nötig waren um die kleinen Teilerfolge die es bis jetzt gibt zu erreichen.
Die Dimb und die Radfahrverbände haben bisher viel geleistet.  So einfach mal mit Verantwortlichen Käse diskutieren ist nicht, obwohl sie keine Argumente haben.
Wie Politik so im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert hast du schon mal irgendwo gelesen?


----------



## Greenhornet (10. November 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Du bist doch hoffentlich kein Troll, oder? Ich empfehle dir mal nachzuverfolgen was bisher geschah. Welche Bemühungen bisher nötig waren um die kleinen Teilerfolge die es bis jetzt gibt zu erreichen.
> Die Dimb und die Radfahrverbände haben bisher viel geleistet.  So einfach mal mit Verantwortlichen Käse diskutieren ist nicht, obwohl sie keine Argumente haben.
> Wie Politik so im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert hast du schon mal irgendwo gelesen?


Deswegen sag ich ja duldsam es ist sehr frustrierend mit leuten sachlich zu diskutieren die stur dem geldstrom nacheifern


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. November 2015)

> Die STG und der Naturpark Südschwarzwald haben Kommunen aufgerufen, E-Bike- und Mountainbiketouren auszuweisen, wobei die Bemühungen des Schwarzwaldes um den besonders dynamischen Mountainbikereisemarkt wegen des prinzipiellen Festhaltens an der Zwei-Meter-Regel und wegen des zu geringen Anteils an sogenannten Singletrails in der Fachwelt sehr skeptisch bewertet oder gar belächelt werden. Ungeachtet dessen hofft die Stadt Lörrach auf Zuschüsse vom Naturpark Südschwarzwald. Ein erstes Projekt soll sein, den bestehenden, bisher wegen der fehlenden fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen für Mountainbiker uninteressanten Schwarzwald-Radweg Lörrach-Karlsruhe neu zu beschildern.
> Vor allem die Fernradwege sollen besser vernetzt werden.
> In Zusammenarbeit mit Rümmingen, wo Jugendliche das wünschen, ist auch daran gedacht, Singletrais um Lörrach auszuweisen.



Aus:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loerrach-will-radtourismus-ankurbeln


----------



## MO_Thor (16. November 2015)

Genial - 10.000 schonmal ins Marketing buttern! Und bitteschön - nach CDU-Wunsch - keine neuen Radwege anlegen.

Auch wenns erstmal positiv klingt, so finde ich es doch bedenklich, dass man erstmal n Berg Kohle fürs MARKETING ausgibt. Wie wärs erstmal mit Geld für die Umsetzung!?


----------



## TTT (16. November 2015)

Immer diese Meckerei! Alle Politiker sind parteiübergreifend glücklich. Wo gibt's das schon mal und das Ganze mit nur 10.000 Euronen. Dass das Geld den eigentlichen Betroffenen über die Steuern aus den Taschen gezogen wird und ihnen nichts aber auch rein gar nichts bringt ist doch da höchstens ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler!


----------



## mw.dd (17. November 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Auch wenns erstmal positiv klingt, so finde ich es doch bedenklich, dass man erstmal n Berg Kohle fürs MARKETING ausgibt.



Marketing ist das Allheilmittel für darbende ländliche Regionen. Sowas wie "sanfter Tourismus" (wir machen nichts, die Leute sollen trotzdem kommen) wäre ohne die entsprechenden Marketing-Experten gar nicht denkbar


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. November 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ... Sowas wie "sanfter Tourismus" (wir machen nichts, die Leute sollen trotzdem kommen) wäre ohne die entsprechenden Marketing-Experten gar nicht denkbar


Das ist ideal. So weiß man, wer das Geld bekommt. Aber stell dir vor, die benutzen das Geld, um einen "Premium Trail" anzulegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (18. November 2015)

Das Video zeigt eine Strecke vom Weißen Stein nach Ziegelhausen an den Neckar in Heidelberg. Die Teilnehmer gehören zu der Freerider-Szene in HD die am weißen Stein und am Königsstuhl unterwegs ist.


----------



## Stopelhopser (19. November 2015)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Das Video zeigt eine Strecke vom Weißen Stein nach Ziegelhausen an den Neckar in Heidelberg. Die Teilnehmer gehören zu der Freerider-Szene in HD die am weißen Stein und am Königsstuhl unterwegs ist.



Besonders weise fahren die aber nicht und den Stein der Weisen haben sie auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Stopelhopser (22. November 2015)

Immer noch der alte Salb, dazu technisch falsch. Ein Anleger ist nun mal keine Schikane sondern dient der höheren Kurvengeschwindigkeit usw und sofort. Aber wer mag liest selbst, im zweiten Teil wird es etwas besser....

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/illegale-mountainbike-strecken-sorgen-fuer-aerger-im-wald-von-au


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. November 2015)

Lieber Stopelhopser,

Du setzt bei dem Text eindeutig die Prioritäten, gelinde gesagt, suboptimal.


----------



## trail_desire (22. November 2015)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Immer noch der alte Salb, dazu technisch falsch. Ein Anleger ist nun mal keine Schikane sondern dient der höheren Kurvengeschwindigkeit usw und sofort. Aber wer mag liest selbst, im zweiten Teil wird es etwas besser....
> 
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/illegale-mountainbike-strecken-sorgen-fuer-aerger-im-wald-von-au



......_An Menschen und selbst Maschinen auf den Forstwegen sind die Tiere längst gewohnt", so Jäger Bauer. Aber Radfahrer, die unvorhergesehen mitten in der Wohnstube des Wildes auftauchen, verschrecken die Tiere und stören sie bei der Aufzucht ihrer Jungen.....
_
Immer wieder geil  zu lesen, daß wir Biker keine Menschen sind....nein wir sind wohl  was anderes, vieleicht Götter....wer sonst könnte in die Natur besser eingreifen und selbst die Aufzucht der Jungen beeinflussen. ja wir sind Götter und helfen den Jägern  den Verbiss an Jungen Trieben im Wald zu unterbinden. Förster und Jäger müssten uns zu Füßen liegen vor lauter Dankbarkeit. ja wir sind wohl Götter.....


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. November 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Lieber Stopelhopser,
> 
> Du setzt bei dem Text eindeutig die Prioritäten, gelinde gesagt, suboptimal.



Liegt an der Brille. Der Rad- bzw. Maundenbaik-Brille.


----------



## viperman666 (23. November 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ......_An Menschen und selbst Maschinen auf den Forstwegen sind die Tiere längst gewohnt", so Jäger Bauer. Aber Radfahrer, die unvorhergesehen mitten in der Wohnstube des Wildes auftauchen, verschrecken die Tiere und stören sie bei der Aufzucht ihrer Jungen.....
> _
> Immer wieder geil  zu lesen, daß wir Biker keine Menschen sind....nein wir sind wohl  was anderes, vieleicht Götter....wer sonst könnte in die Natur besser eingreifen und selbst die Aufzucht der Jungen beeinflussen. ja wir sind Götter und helfen den Jägern  den Verbiss an Jungen Trieben im Wald zu unterbinden. Förster und Jäger müssten uns zu Füßen liegen vor lauter Dankbarkeit. ja wir sind wohl Götter.....



Du verstehst das mal wieder komplett falsch!!! Jäger Bauer will damit lediglich seine Befürwortung zur Abschaffung der 2-M Regel untermauern!!! Nur wenn noch mehr Radler im Wald unterwegs sind,gewöhnt sich das Wild an uns!!!


----------



## Athabaske (23. November 2015)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Immer noch der alte Salb, dazu technisch falsch. Ein Anleger ist nun mal keine Schikane sondern dient der höheren Kurvengeschwindigkeit usw und sofort. Aber wer mag liest selbst, im zweiten Teil wird es etwas besser....
> 
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/illegale-mountainbike-strecken-sorgen-fuer-aerger-im-wald-von-au


"Viele denken, dass der Wald niemand gehört. Das stimmt aber nicht" - Der Gemeindewald gehört wem?


----------



## trail_desire (23. November 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> "Viele denken, dass der Wald niemand gehört. Das stimmt aber nicht" - Der Gemeindewald gehört wem?


Hmm, der Gemeinde?  
Aber wir sind ja weder Menschen, noch Maschinen.....somit gehören wir ja nicht zur "Gemeinde"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (23. November 2015)

Exterritoriale Droiden?


----------



## ciao heiko (28. November 2015)

Heute auf open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/
_
Wie man sich Erfolge herbeiredet

Das Ministerium für ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz in Baden-Württemberg wurde, im Zuge der Petition gegen die 2 Meter Regel, aufgefordert einen Bericht vorzulegen, was im letzten Jahr erreicht wurde. Dieser Bericht liegt nun vor.

Wie wir schon vor 3 Wochen in unserer Pressemitteilung festgestellt haben, hat sich die Situation für Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg nicht verbessert.

Das Ministerium rechnet vor, dass zu den bisher 80 km vorhanden Trails seit 2014 weitere 70 km hinzugekommen seinen.  Für diese Ausweisung wurden allein vom Ministerium 100.000 EUR ausgegeben. Dies entspricht der stolzen Summe von 1400 EUR pro Kilometer Trail. Wohlgemerkt, es wurde davon kein einziger Kilometer neu gebaut. Er wurden lediglich bestehende Wege offiziell erlaubt und beschildert. Dazu kommen noch die Kosten welche die Gemeinden zu tragen haben und die unzählige Stunden der Ehrenamtlichen, die in den Sitzungen vor Ort verbraten wurden. 

Ein bürokratischer Overkill, den sich wohl nur ein Land leisten kann, das momentan keine wichtigeren Probleme zu lösen hat.

Wie wir beim Pilotprojekt Gipfeltrail nachgewiesen haben, fallen viele dieser Kilometer entweder garnicht unter die 2 Meter Regel, weil sie breit sind oder sich in der offenen Landschaft befinden, oder sie sind für Mountainbiker unattraktiv. Und selbst 70 km attraktiver Trail wären bei weitem nicht geeignet, die Lage für Mountainbiker im Land zu verbessern.

Dass das MLR im Abschlusssatz diese Bemühungen als grossen Erfolg wertet, zeigt leider nur, dass man bis heute nicht verstanden hat, was Mountainbiker möchten. Noch immer geht man davon aus, mit der Einzelausweisung von MTB Strecken, Erfolge erzielen zu können. Dass man damit am Bedarf hunderttausender Mountainbiker im Land vorbei plant, scheint noch nicht angekommen zu sein. 

Und so müssen wir für die Saison 2016 leider mitteilen, dass das Land euch weiterhin in die Illegalität fahren lässt und lieber den Streckenplaneren, mit öffentlichen Geldern, die Taschen füllt, als eine sinnvolle Lösung für alle herbei zu führen.

Pressemitteilung der DIMB:
http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a...-fuer-mountainbiker-hat-sich-nicht-verbessert_

Bericht an den Landtag:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/7000/15_7588_D.pdf


----------



## Werratte (1. Dezember 2015)

Aber sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich darf doch zu einem kleinen bisschen Realismus aufrufen. Hat hier irgendjemand irgendetwas anderes erwartet? Wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## Das-Licht (1. Dezember 2015)

Tja... ...erwarten und erhoffen sind zwei Paar Stiefel. Erwartet hätte ich es nicht, doch erhofft von einer rot/grünen Koalition, die ja zu Oppositionszeiten keinen Hehl daraus machte, anachronistische Traditionen zu überarbeiten. 
[Glosse] Schauen Wir Uns mal die Parteienlanschaft an: Die FDP gibt´s nicht mehr und ihre Liberalität endete an der Großgrundstücksgrenze ihrer Klientel. Die AFD gibt es noch nicht, und sie würde sich für MTBler auch kaum interessieren, es sei denn sie benutzen das MTB auf Trails zur illegalen Einreise. Die CDU schützt ihre Klientel, aus Jägern, Landwirten und Wandervereinlern. Die SPD hat die andere Hälfte der Wandervereinler, und dann noch die Familienausflügler aus der RAMA Werbung. Die Grünen - die sich auch mal "Radfahrerpartei" nannten, haben unter Kretschmann die Sache mit der "Radfahrerpartei" gründlich missverstanden und hoffen auf den goldenen Lenker der Industrie. Außerdem muss man als Ökopartei massiv dafür sorgen, dass unsere Naturlandschaft (die es in Deutschland nirgends gibt, denn wir haben eine Kulturlandschaft) möglichst unangetastet bleibt... ...mit Ausnahme des Bauplatzes in Waldrandlage für die eigene Familie. [Ende]  

Was den Realismus betrifft, so fehlt er leider bei den Entscheidungsträgern, denn die MTBler schaffen die Fakten und scheren sich nicht um die 2M-Regel (ich auch nicht). Was kann man nun als Einzelner tun? Man könnte im Wald für den heimischen Kamin das Polterholz selbst aufarbeiten, und so regelmäßig in gutem Kontakt zum Förster sein. Man könnte sich das Holz auch liefern lassen - aber nicht billig billig vom Hornbach, sondern vom Waldbauern. Käse, Gemüse und Wurst könnte man im Hofladen eines der angrenzenden Landwirte kaufen. Und wenn es Tierschutzgerechtes, ökologisches Fleisch von freilaufenden Tieren ohne Schlachthofpanik sein soll... ...der örtliche Jagdpächter verkauft es. So werden die mutmaßlichen "Feinde" zu Geschäftspartnern. Und mit Denen kann man dann auch mal reden, und man hört deren Sorgen und Nöte (bsp. Nightrides mögen Jäger nicht wegen der Panik die das Wild bekommt, Förster nicht, wegen der erhöhten Unfallgefahr, und Landwirte nicht, weil sie aus der Ferne beim Erblicken eines Lampenscheines nicht wissen, ob da nun nur einer MTB fährt, oder an Weide, Tieren oder Geräten Unfug treibt.) . Ich handhabe es so, denn es ist beidseitig eine deutlich höhere Hemschwelle vorhanden, etwas eskalieren zu lassen. Im Gegenteil erfährt man teilweise Tipps aus erster Hand. Ich habe das Gefühl, so kann man auf ganz kleiner Ebene durchaus etwas mehr Toleranz und Verständnis erreichen. Zumindest klappt das bei mir so.


----------



## trail_desire (1. Dezember 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## trail_desire (1. Dezember 2015)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Tja... ...erwarten und erhoffen sind zwei Paar Stiefel. Erwartet hätte ich es nicht, doch erhofft von einer rot/grünen Koalition, die ja zu Oppositionszeiten keinen Hehl daraus machte, anachronistische Traditionen zu überarbeiten.
> [Glosse] Schauen Wir Uns mal die Parteienlanschaft an: Die FDP gibt´s nicht mehr und ihre Liberalität endete an der Großgrundstücksgrenze ihrer Klientel. Die AFD gibt es noch nicht, und sie würde sich für MTBler auch kaum interessieren, es sei denn sie benutzen das MTB auf Trails zur illegalen Einreise. Die CDU schützt ihre Klientel, aus Jägern, Landwirten und Wandervereinlern. Die SPD hat die andere Hälfte der Wandervereinler, und dann noch die Familienausflügler aus der RAMA Werbung. Die Grünen - die sich auch mal "Radfahrerpartei" nannten, haben unter Kretschmann die Sache mit der "Radfahrerpartei" gründlich missverstanden und hoffen auf den goldenen Lenker der Industrie. Außerdem muss man als Ökopartei massiv dafür sorgen, dass unsere Naturlandschaft (die es in Deutschland nirgends gibt, denn wir haben eine Kulturlandschaft) möglichst unangetastet bleibt... ...mit Ausnahme des Bauplatzes in Waldrandlage für die eigene Familie. [Ende]


 Bis hierhin bin ich völlig bei dir....

.....aber jetzt wird es seltsam.



Das-Licht schrieb:


> Und mit Denen kann man dann auch mal reden, und man hört deren Sorgen und Nöte *(bsp. Nightrides mögen Jäger nicht wegen der Panik die das Wild bekommt, Förster nicht, wegen der erhöhten Unfallgefahr, und Landwirte nicht, weil sie aus der Ferne beim Erblicken eines Lampenscheines nicht wissen, ob da nun nur einer MTB fährt, oder an Weide, Tieren oder Geräten Unfug treibt.)* .




-Ich hab schon mehrfach erlebt, daß sich das Wild nicht stören lies, auch nachts nicht. Panik bekommt das eher von Treibjagden die von denen gemacht werden, die das Wild ja angeblich so "schützen"......kommt daher eigentlich das Wort "Schützenkönig"

-Aha, der Förster macht sich Sorgen um uns. Macht er sich die auch wenn er Baumstämme absichtlich auf dem Weg liegen lässt.? Da könnten sich sogar Wanderer verletzen.....

-und ja, Pferderipper kommen immer mit Flutlicht um möglichst viel von ihrer grausamen Tat zu zeigen. Die wollen sich ja unbedingt erwischen lassen und machen daher schon mit Licht auf sich aufmerksam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2015)

...ich laufe beispielsweise auch im Dunkeln gerne im Wald. Ein einziges Mal habe ich dabei eine Stirnlampe getragen und war überrascht wieviele Tiere, groß und klein, mir dabei zusehen. Weil mich die vielen Augen schockiert haben, lasse ich die Lampe seither weg. Ich wüsste nicht, weshalb ein Reh, das mich tagsüber vollkommen entspannt passieren lässt, mich nachts nicht mehr am Geruch vom Jäger unterscheiden kann. Sterben entlang der vielen Landstrassen die durch den Wald führen die Tiere an Herzinfarkten?

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin sehr selten nachts auf dem Rad im Wald (eigentlich fast noch nie) und ich respektiere durchaus, den Wald auch einmal Wald sein zu lassen - aber mich ärgern unbegründete Argumentationen. Wenn es Erkenntnisse über Verhaltensänderungen von Wild gibt im Zusammenhang mit nächtlichen Sportlern (sind das überhaupt so viele?) dann lasse ich mich davon gerne überzeugen. Aber Argumentationsketten auf Basis von Behauptungen kann ich nicht folgen.


----------



## trail_desire (2. Dezember 2015)

Schaut mal hier die letzten Beiträge ab #1047 an.  In der Schweiz hat man es verstanden wovor sich Wild fürchtet. Bei uns ist das Wild nur scheu weil es so bejagd wird und weil sein Lebensraum tagtäglich von großen Forstmaschinen ausgebeutet wird.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lega...-wahnsinn-in-niederoesterreich.686172/page-43


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Dezember 2015)

...wenn mir mehrere Leute mit entsprechenden Befugnissen nahelegen, bei Dunkelheit nicht im Wald Rad zu fahren, dann nehme ich das erst mal an, auch deren Argumentation, die nun zutreffen mag oder nicht. Zumindest für mich und meine Erfahrung sind die mir genannten Argumente gut nachvollziehbar, und deshalb akzeptiere ich sie. Wenn ich eine Kritik an meinem Verhalten (hier: MTB fahren in Wald und Flur) nicht nachvollziehen kann, oder es gar besser weiß, dann habe ich eben über die persönlichen Kontakte die Möglichkeit, eines freundlichen Austausches, der durchaus fruchten kann. Ich habe das nächtliche Radfahren als Beispiel genannt. Es hätte auch ein anderes Beispiel sein können. Verboten ist es (noch) nicht, auf dem MTB mit 40Km/h und 500Lux einen Waldweg herunterzubrettern. Doch wenn ich weiß, dass es den Leuten, die entsprechenden Einfluss haben, überhaupt nicht passt, und ich deren Argumentation nicht schlüssig begegnen kann, dann lasse ich es eben besser, denn sonst ist es womöglich in der nächsten Waldnutzungssatzung tatsächlich verboten. Es ist für die drei von mir beispielhaft erwähnten Gruppen auch ein Unterschied, ob ich eben im Winter um bsp. 18:30 Uhr in doppelter Schrittgeschwindigkeit mit normaler Fahrradbeleuchtung auf einer Forststraße fahre, oder mich nachts um 02:00 Uhr wie weiter oben beschrieben verhalte. 

@trail-desire... ...gerne gehe ich noch auf Deine Argumente ein. 

Das Wild kennt seine Infrastruktur genau, und "lernt" sogar mit dem Straßenverkehr umzugehen. Die Fernbelichteten KFZ an einer Straße lassen das Wild lediglich aufschauen, stehenbleiben und langsam aus dem Lichtkegel wandern. Tritt nun solch ein Licht dort auf, wo es normalerweise nie ist, bleibt es womöglich geblendet stehen, und es kommt zum Unfall, wenn man mit dem (bsp.) Rad zu schnell ist. Da ich manchmal bei Dunkelheit mit dem Kfz im Wald bin, kenne ich diese Situation (ohne Unfall) aus eigener Erfahrung. 

Ca. 2005 wollte eine ältere Frau bei einbrechender Dunkelheit einen Weg - keine 300 Meter von mir - über einen Trampelpfad abkürzen. Der war voller Laub und abgebrochener Äste, sie stürzte, und fiel in den Morast eines Bachlaufes. Nachts haben dann Suchhunde die Leiche der erfrorenen Frau gefunden. Im Spätherbst 2012 klingelte bei mir spät abends ein total verdeckter junger MTB-Radfahrer - ohne Rad. Er rutschte - auf dem ihm gut bekanntem Weg - bei überhöhter Geschwindigkeit ab, und sein Rad segelte ca. 20 Meter im steilen Wald hinab.  Diesen Sommer klingete es abermals  (es klingelt öfters mal bei mir, weil ich das letzte Haus am Wald bin, und Hilfesuchende immer zuerst hier landen) und ein Mädchen bat mich unter Tränen, ihre Freundin aus dem Morast eines Tümpels zu ziehen, in dem sie schon bis zu den Knien steckte. In der Dämmerung hielten sie das junge Schilf für Gras. 

Ja, der Tierschänder kommt nicht gröhlend und auch nicht mit Licht. Angetrunkene übermütige Jugendliche hingegen schon. Ihnen ist es ein Spaß, Elektrozäune kaputt zu machen, Weidetiere in den Wald zu treiben, Bremsen und Sicherungen von abgestellten Arbeitsgeräten zu lösen, um sie ins Rollen zu bringen. Als wir hier im Dorf noch ein Schullandheim hatten, gab es da regelmäßig Ärger. 

Aus diesen Gründen sind die Argumente der betroffenen Gruppen für mich nachvollziehbar und ich akzeptiere sie. Wer es anders sieht, findet vielleicht gute fürsprechende Argumente, die ich bisher nicht kenne.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (2. Dezember 2015)

... mir fehlt dabei die schlüssige Einlassung warum Wildtiere sich an Kfz nachts im Wald gewöhnen, an Fahrräder aber nicht. Wie unterscheiden die das? Der MTB- Erfahrungswert sagt: Ist dem Rotwild ziemlich schnuppe, keine wirklichen Fluchtreaktionen, völlig Wegbreiten- und Nutzerfrequenz unabhängig. Ich muß ja auch nicht permanent mit der Helmlampe ins Unterholz funzeln, kann ja auch mit dem Lichtkegel auf dem Weg bleiben.
Und Unfälle passieren, nachts wie tags, ohne die nötige Umsicht ist alles gefährlich. Auch hieraus erwächst also kein Merkmal nur deshalb etwas nicht zu tun weils grad dunkel ist. Man muß es vielleicht anders tun, soll heißen sein Verhalten den Bedingungen anpassen. Wie sonst im Leben auch.


----------



## prince67 (2. Dezember 2015)

Selbst die, die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten, plappern oft nur das nach, was ihnen vor Urzeiten beigebracht wurde und geben das auch noch an die kommenden Generationen weiter, obwohl es mittlerweile andere Erkenntnisse gibt. Fortbildung ist oft NULL.


----------



## TTT (2. Dezember 2015)

prince67 schrieb:


> Selbst die, die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten, plappern oft nur das nach, was ihnen vor Urzeiten beigebracht wurde und geben das auch noch an die kommenden Generationen weiter, obwohl es mittlerweile andere Erkenntnisse gibt. Fortbildung ist oft NULL.


Ich hab das mal ausführlich mit einem befreundeten Jäger diskutiert, der selber Mountainbiker ist. Zunächst auch die ganzen Nightride-geht-gar-nicht Aussagen. Da ich mich aber für das Verhalten von Tieren interessiere, mehrere Jäger in der Verwandtschaft habe und nicht locker gelassen habe, war das Ergebnis verkürzt dargestellt:
Geocacher ohne Lampe, die um Mitternacht auf einer Kirrung im Zielfernrohr des ansitzenden Jägers auftauchen, machen SEHR nervös! (Das ist ihm wirklich passiert!) Von daher wäre es dem Jäger wohler, nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit befinden sich keine anderen Leute mehr im Wald. Kann ich verstehen ... aber nicht akzeptieren. Für mich wäre das ein Sportverbot während der Wintermonate ohne dass eine positive Auswirkung nachgewiesen wäre...


----------



## prince67 (3. Dezember 2015)

.
Gelöscht, ging zu weit OT


----------



## dickerbert (3. Dezember 2015)

Mal die Idee weiter gesponnen aus Sicht der Jäger: "Wenn der Wald nun Tag und Nacht voller Freizeitsportler ist, übe ich meinen Sport auch lieber am Tag aus. Alles andere käme einem Jagdverbot gleich".
Also ich bin ganz froh, dass ich tagsüber in der Regel verschont bleibe und keine Schüsse fürchten muss.


----------



## pndrev (3. Dezember 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das ein Sportverbot während der Wintermonate ohne dass eine positive Auswirkung nachgewiesen wäre...



Zumal es dazu auch schon eindeutige Gerichtsentscheide gab (ist auf der DIMB Seite glaube ich verlinkt). 

Heute: Sonnenaufgang 07:50, Sonnenuntergang 16:20 - bitte wann soll man da NICHT im Dunkeln fahren? 

Wer sich's leisten kann, nur Vormittags zu arbeiten, schön und gut, der Rest ist halt notgedrungen im Dunkeln. Und um 19:00 sind noch solche Mengen an Joggern und Gassigängern unterwegs, da seh ich's tatsächlich nicht ein, 5 Tage die Woche auf Sport zu verzichten.


----------



## Athabaske (3. Dezember 2015)

...besteht ein audrückliches Jagdverbot am Tag? Ich konnte keine Info finden.

Wie jagd man nachts? Mit dem Nachtsichtgerät?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (3. Dezember 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Mit dem Nachtsichtgerät?


Das ist in D nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (3. Dezember 2015)

Öööh auch als Nichtwaidmaann erscheint mir plausibel dass in der Dämmerung gejagt wird, also einem Zeitraum in dem man weder ein Betretungsverbot erlassen kann noch die Nachtfahrerei betroffen wäre. Lediglich in der weiteren Umgebung der Fußballsplätze der noch so kleinen Amateurvereine kann auch nachts gejagt werden, hell genug ist es ja. Zum Biken allerdings auch.
Der Geocacher war dann auf einem Weg, oder im Gelände?


----------



## Athabaske (3. Dezember 2015)

...eben!

In der Dämmerung und das vermutlich auch nur auf größere Tiere wie Rehe und Wildschweine.

Andere sind teilweise nachts oder in der Dämmerung gar nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Das-Licht (3. Dezember 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> ...
> Und Unfälle passieren, nachts wie tags, ohne die nötige Umsicht ist alles gefährlich. Auch hieraus erwächst also kein Merkmal nur deshalb etwas nicht zu tun weils grad dunkel ist. Man muß es vielleicht anders tun, soll heißen sein Verhalten den Bedingungen anpassen. Wie sonst im Leben auch.



Den Satz könnte man doch als Quntessenz aus dieser leicht off topic werdenden Diskussion stehen lassen. Wie von mir schon mehrfach geschrieben; ICH handle so wie beschrieben, weil ICH damit gut leben kann und nicht provoziere. Egal ob sich ein Tier nun gestört fühlt oder nicht. Das Tier beklagt sich nicht beim Ordnungsamt. Es ist dann der andere Mensch, der sich gestört fühlt und sich beklagt. Es könnte nun Jedem Seine Sache sein, ob er lieber kooperiert oder lieber provoziert. Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind letztlich zwei Paar Stiefel. Jedes Argument für die 2 M Regel ist fadenscheinig, doch es ist geltendes Recht... auch wenn gänzlich andere Fakten richtig sind. Der Weg zur 2 M Regel ging damals recht schnell "dank" der Gruppen die seinerzeit politisch und gesellschaftlich gut vernetzt waren . Dieses Verbot wieder los zu werden, das ist eine Herkulesaufgabe; und mit jedem MTBler, der (beispielsweise) nun stur auf sein nächtliches(!) Betretungsrecht mit Flakscheinwerfer besteht, wird es mit Sicherheit nicht leichter, die Regel los zu werden; im Gegenteil. Meine Meinung!


----------



## Athabaske (3. Dezember 2015)

Provozieren zu wollen ist das Eine, egoistische Beweggründe über das Gemeinwohl stellen ebenfalls - unsinnige Vorurteilen nicht nachzugeben aber etwas vollkommen anderes.

Die Jägerschaft, und damit eine winzige Minderheit, postuliert ohne Begründung, nachts "gehört" der Wald uns, Basta.

Und der "brave" Bürger verneigt sich und folgt? Es besteht kein Gesetz über ein nächtliches Betretungsverbot.

Niemand stört sich im übrigen niemand über nächtliche Jogger, Hundegassigeher, Nordic Walker, Kneipenheimkehrer, 24 h-Wanderer, abendliche Spaziergänger, Outdoor-Sex-Liebhaber oder andere nächtliche Besucher im Wald - nur das neumodische Zeugs Geocachen und natürlich die Radel-Rambos sollen draußen bleiben.

Wir Mountainbiker werden unser Image nicht verbessern indem wir versuchen es jedem mit seinen Vorurteilen recht zu machen. Wir müssen diese Vorurteile angehen. Das ist ein fettes Brett und es ist frustrierend, aber ich werde nicht müde werden das in Einzelgesprächen immer wieder herauszuarbeiten. Im wahren Leben hat man meist den Vorteil, dass das Gegenüber tatsächlich in Erklärungsnot gerät, wenn man Fakten einfordert bzw. ihm diese fehlen. Dann motzt sie/er zwar vielleicht vor sich hin und ist immer noch nicht überzeugt, dass Mountainbiker keine Kinderfresser sind, aber einen anderen Weg sehe ich nicht.


----------



## TTT (3. Dezember 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Öööh auch als Nichtwaidmaann erscheint mir plausibel dass in der Dämmerung gejagt wird, also einem Zeitraum in dem man weder ein Betretungsverbot erlassen kann noch die Nachtfahrerei betroffen wäre. Lediglich in der weiteren Umgebung der Fußballsplätze der noch so kleinen Amateurvereine kann auch nachts gejagt werden, hell genug ist es ja. Zum Biken allerdings auch.
> Der Geocacher war dann auf einem Weg, oder im Gelände?


Der Geocacher war auf einer Kirrung, wie ich schon schrieb.


> Als Kirrung bezeichnet der Jäger nach deutschem Recht einen Platz zum Ausbringen von Getreide oder Mais oder anderen nichtfleischlichen Stoffen, die von Wild als Nahrung gesucht werden. Es ist eine „Lockfütterung“.Den Vorgang selbst nennt man „kirren“ oder „ankirren“. ...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirrung


Um den Vollmond herum kann das Licht für die Jagd auch Nachts ausreichend sein und ist weit verbreitete Praxis, zumind. bei den Jägern die ich kenne. Deswegen gehen viele Jäger vor allem genau um den Vollmond rum jagen.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (4. Dezember 2015)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ... Dieses Verbot wieder los zu werden, das ist eine Herkulesaufgabe; und mit jedem MTBler, der (beispielsweise) nun stur auf sein nächtliches(!) Betretungsrecht mit Flakscheinwerfer besteht, wird es mit Sicherheit nicht leichter, die Regel los zu werden; im Gegenteil. Meine Meinung!


Herkulesaufgabe: Stimmt.
Die Kunst dabei ist ist tatsächlich rücksichtsloses Verhalten zu bannen *ohne* in vorauseilenden Gehorsam zu fallen und damit ohne Not die eigene Position zu schwächen. Beispiel ad 1 wären Adrenalinjunkies oder wahlweise dilettierende Sonntagsfahrer die auf Forststrassen zu nah und / oder zu schnell an Spaziergängern inkl. Kind und Hund vorbeifahren. Ad 2. wäre dann die Nachtfahrdiskussion oder die _Ich fahre nicht wenns feucht_ _ist _als Pauschalaussage ohne situative Differenzierung.
Stets bringt es Zuhörer, Leser und Erbauung von Unfällen, Beinahe- Unfällen, möglicherweise des Nächtens verunsichertem Wild oder geschredderten Wegen zu reden und zu schreiben. Alles zusammen macht gemessen am tatsächlichen Geschehen der letzten 30 Jahre Bergradfahrens in Baden Württemberg bestenfalls eine homöopathische Dosis aus. Darüber müssen wir so lange reden bis es die anderen auch tun.


----------



## Stopelhopser (9. Dezember 2015)

TTT schrieb:


> Der Geocacher war auf einer Kirrung, wie ich schon schrieb.
> 
> Um den Vollmond herum kann das Licht für die Jagd auch Nachts ausreichend sein und ist weit verbreitete Praxis, zumind. bei den Jägern die ich kenne. Deswegen gehen viele Jäger vor allem genau um den Vollmond rum jagen.



Sie nenne es "Schweinesonne". Wenn man Jägerlatein spricht (was tatsächlich mal als eigenen Sprache gedacht war um sich vom Pöbel abzugrenzen) wird man bei Diskussionen eher ernst genommen.
Ich fahre auch nicht im Wald Nachts aber ich habe ein Recht das zu tun.


----------



## ciao heiko (14. Dezember 2015)

Die Grünen und ihr Landesparteitag auf Facebook. Darf gerne kommentiert werden.

https://www.facebook.com/gruenebw/t...1635199&hash=3831686554295554365&pagefilter=3

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (14. Dezember 2015)

Für Nicht-Facebooker nicht seinsehbar...schade.


----------



## Traufradler (14. Dezember 2015)

doch einsehbar:

https://www.facebook.com/gruenebw

Nur der direkte Link von oben funktioniert nicht.


----------



## TTT (14. Dezember 2015)

Traufradler schrieb:


> doch einsehbar:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/gruenebw
> 
> Nur der direkte Link von oben funktioniert nicht.


Und die Kommentare sieht man nicht.


----------



## trail_desire (25. Dezember 2015)

War sicher schon....aber für die, die die Seite noch nicht kennen sehr interessant....

http://www.waldleaks.de/index.php/meinung/55-panoptismus-im-baden-wuerttembergischen-wald


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Januar 2016)

Heute auf Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...3326687455649/866603266794651/?type=3&theater

*Junge Union Baden-Württemberg fordert die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel*
*CDU Baden-Württemberg lehnt den Antrag schon im Vorfeld ab!*
_
Auf dem 67. BaWü Landesparteitag der CDU Ende November 2015 wurde über diverse Anträge für das CDU Wahlprogramm zur Landtagswahl 2016 entschieden. 

Darunter auch ein Antrag der Jungen Union BaWü, die den Satz: "Die sogenannte Zwei-Meter-Regel (nach § 37 III S.3 LWaldG BW) abschaffen, die das Radfahren auf Wegen (im Wald) unter zwei Metern Breite untersagt," in das Wahlprogramm aufnehmen lassen wollte. 

Leider wurde dieser Antrag von der CDU Antragskommission schon im Vorfeld abgelehnt (s. verlinktes Protokoll, Seite 65) ( und gar nicht erst zur Abstimmung zugelassen - (Korrektur: Der Antrag wurde, wie uns die JU mitteilte, trotzdem zur Abstimmung zugelassen, aber von den Deligierten abgelehnt)).

Dabei liest sich die Begründung für den Antrag der Jungen Union schlüssig und sinnvoll. Warum die CDU Antragskommission den Antrag abgelehnt hat, können wir nicht nachvollziehen. 

Uns zeigt der Vorgang einen Generationenkonflikt innerhalb der CDU. 

Die junge Generation wird zwar gerne vorgezeigt, kann sich aber selbst mit Sachargumenten innerhalb der Partei nicht durchsetzen. Wenn in der CDU Anträge, die vom Landesvorstand der Jungen Union getragen werden, schon im Vorfeld abgelehnt werden, dann kann es mit der Erneuerung und Offenheit in der Partei nicht gut bestellt sein.

Was meint Guido Wolf dazu?
https://www.facebook.com/GuidoWolfinfo/?nr_

_
Protokoll:
http://www.cdu-bw.de/uploads/media/...hlprogramm-mit-Votum-Antragskommission_01.pdf


 _


----------



## damage0099 (10. Januar 2016)

Ein Hoch auf die JU, die es wenigstens versuchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (10. Januar 2016)

Hätte ich in der Form vermutlich auch abgelehnt.
So wie der Text verfasst wurde bekommt man den Eindruck es wären nur ein paar Jugendliche von dieser Thematik betroffen. Dies wird durch die Verwendung von nicht unbedingt allen geläufigen Fremdwörtern (Biker, Guide) noch verstärkt. 
Ich würde imho eine sehr ähnliche Argumentation nutzen, diese aber auf alle Radfahrer beziehen.


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Januar 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Hätte ich in der Form vermutlich auch abgelehnt.


Dann hätte es die Möglichkeit gegeben den Antrag zur Abstimmung zu zu lassen und ggf. in veränderter Form aufzunehmen.

Aber eine Diskussion über das Thema MTB, wie immer sie auch in der CDU ausgeht, wird von vorneherein von den Parteigremien abgewürgt. Das ist schon sehr bezeichnend für den Umgang in der CDU. Der Antrag wird sicher einige JU Gremien und Diskussionen durchlaufen haben, bevor er an den Parteitag gesendet wurde.

PS: Wenn das Wort Guide, nicht nur in Bezug auf MTB, in der CDU nicht geläufig sein sollte, dann frage ich mich, wie diese Partei die Herausforderungen der heutigen Zeit meistern kann? Und dabei hat doch extra noch Bike-Führer dazu geschrieben.


----------



## MO_Thor (10. Januar 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> So wie der Text verfasst wurde bekommt man den Eindruck es wären nur ein paar Jugendliche von dieser Thematik betroffen. Dies wird durch die Verwendung von nicht unbedingt allen geläufigen Fremdwörtern (Biker, Guide) noch verstärkt.


Leider sind viele - fast alle - unserer Fachbegriffe aus dem Englischen entnommen. Daran werden sich die Altvorderen/Silberrücken der Parteien wohl auf immer und ewig stören.
Land-, forst- und jagdwirtschaftliche Fachbegriffe könnte ich auch nicht einordnen, wenn sie einfach so irgendwo im Text aufkreuzen.

Aber was anderes als ne grundsätzliche Ablehnung habe ich von der CDU nicht erwartet. Dazu sind sie einfach zu....stur.


----------



## prince67 (10. Januar 2016)

Mountainbiken ist für die CDU "Neuland" (wie das Internet)


----------



## Stopelhopser (10. Januar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> PS: Wenn das Wort* Guide*, nicht nur in Bezug auf MTB, in der CDU nicht geläufig sein sollte, dann frage ich mich, wie diese Partei die Herausforderungen der heutigen Zeit meistern kann?



Zumindest die ältesteten Parteimitglieder kennen noch den Begriff "Führer".


----------



## TheGoOn (10. Januar 2016)

Zufriedenstellend ist aber das die junge Generation übern Tellerand schaut und sich über den MTB Tourismus gedanken macht. Es ist also abzusehen das sich was ändern wird bzw sich was ändern kann wenn die alten Zeitgenossen nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Das sollte man positiv sehen!


----------



## prince67 (10. Januar 2016)

Wenn die junge Generation nicht ihre Überzeugungen über Bord wirft und sich dem Denken der alten Zeitgenossen anpasst um einen besseren Listenplatz zu bekommen.


----------



## AlexMC (10. Januar 2016)

Bis die "junge Generation" was zu melden hat, bin ich wahrscheinlich mit dem E-Bike unterwegs, um die Hügel überhaupt noch hochzukommen...


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Januar 2016)

Korrektur: Die Junge Union hat uns eben mitgeteilt. Der Antrag wurde trotzdem zur Abstimmung zugelassen, aber von den Deligierten abgelehnt


----------



## trail_desire (10. Januar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Korrektur: Die Junge Union hat uns eben mitgeteilt. Der Antrag wurde trotzdem zur Abstimmung zugelassen, aber von den Deligierten abgelehnt



Was heisst das? Ob es erst gar nicht zur Abstimmung zugelassen, oder dann abgelehnt wird.....kommt auf das selbe raus. Die CDU und auch alle anderen Parteien hätten so gehandelt. Egal bei welcher.....da sitzen genügend Lobbyisten aus Jagd und Forst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (11. Januar 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Was heisst das? Ob es erst gar nicht zur Abstimmung zugelassen, oder dann abgelehnt wird.....kommt auf das selbe raus. Die CDU und auch alle anderen Parteien hätten so gehandelt. Egal bei welcher.....da sitzen genügend Lobbyisten aus Jagd und Forst.



Aber jetzt ist es wenigstens demokratisch.


----------



## trail_desire (11. Januar 2016)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Aber jetzt ist es wenigstens demokratisch.


Wenn Parteien die Interessen von einzelnen Lobby-Gruppen vertreten kann sicher nicht von Demokratie gesprochen werden.....


----------



## TTT (11. Januar 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wenn Parteien die Interessen von einzelnen Lobby-Gruppen vertreten kann sicher nicht von Demokratie gesprochen werden.....


Von einer Demokratie vielleicht schon (zumindest wenn man sich darauf beruft, dass die Wanderer ja mehr sind) aber eben kein Rechtsstaat, bei dem Minderheiten ihrer Rechte beraubt werden, ohne dass es Gründe gibt, die den rechtsstaatlichen Anforderungen genügen. Erfundene tödliche Unfälle gehören jedenfalls nicht dazu!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2016)

Heute auf Open Trails:
Behördenwillkür gegen Pumptrack in Stuttgart


----------



## Schlappekiller (13. Januar 2016)

Es ist sehr bedauerlich, wie voreingenommen viele Behörden an dieses Thema herangehen.
Man hätte zumindest mal sich die Mühe machen können, ein Gesprach mit den Sportbegeisterten zu suchen und sollte doch glücklich darüber sein, daß es junge Menschen gibt, die sich so sehr für ihren Sport Mühe geben und nicht wie der Größteil ihrer Altersgenossen nur noch vorm Handy oder Computer hocken.
Ich verstehe sehr gut, daß sich viele in den altverkrusteten Sportvereinen, die jedoch eine weitaus größere Einflußnahme auf Behörden haben wie diese Jungs, nicht wohl fühlen, und selbst nach eigenen Vorstellungen ihren Parkour erstellen, ist doch klasse.
Auf der einen Seite werden Millionen von Geldern in den Sport investiert bzw verprasst, man denke nur an Olympiaden und Fußballveranstaltungen, auf der anderen Seite werden solche auf Eigeninitiative entstandenen Sportstätten achtlos zerstört.
Hier sollte man doch mit mehr Respekt und nicht mit bürogratischen Sturrkopf handeln.
Aber so ist Deutschland. Schade.


----------



## prince67 (13. Januar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Heute auf Open Trails:
> Behördenwillkür gegen Pumptrack in Stuttgart


Haben sich wahrscheinlich Obdachlose beschwert, dass ihnen ein Schlafplatz genommen wird.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Januar 2016)

Schlappekiller schrieb:


> Man hätte zumindest mal sich die Mühe machen können, ein Gesprach mit den Sportbegeisterten zu suchen (…)



Ja und ich bin mir sicher, dass sie es noch nichtmal versucht haben, aber das Problem ist halt auch, dass die Biker, die keine Rennen fahren, nicht organisiert und damit auch nicht ansprechbar sind. Wen hätten sie fragen sollen, wenn sie gewollt hätten?

Ich denke, da können wir auch von unserer Seite aus noch besser werden. Freiburg macht vor wie das geht.


----------



## Athabaske (14. Januar 2016)

...im vorliegenden Fall hätte es da die eine oder andere gegeben die Rennen fährt...


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Januar 2016)

Stimmt!

Was ich sagen wollte:
Wenn man als Behörde "die Mountainbiker" ansprechen will, an wen wendet man sich?
An einen Radladen? Eine Facebook-Gruppe?

Die "offiziellste Adresse" in Stuttgart wäre der RSV Vaihingen. Der hat eine größere MTB-Abteilung.
Aber vermutet man dort Leute, die einen nicht-genehmigten Pumptrack unter einer Brücke pflegen?

Dann gäbe es noch die DIMB IG Stuttgart, die leider aktuell nicht sonderlich aktiv ist.

Und schließlich die MTB-Gruppe im Radforum Stuttgart. Auch hier ist die Aktivität und Sichtbarkeit ausbaubar.

Aber so richtig einfach macht man es den Behörden nicht. Und wenn die eh keinen Anlass sehen, sich mit irgendwem dazu auseinanderzusetzen, macht man es ihnen eben auch leicht, es gar nicht erst zu versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlappekiller (14. Januar 2016)

Es gibt Mittel und Wege mit den Unorganisierten ins Gespräch zu kommen, da reichen schon mal nur Plakate an die Pfeiler zu kleben, mit entsprechenden Inhalt, ohne die oft übliche Einschüchtrerungstaktik anzuwenden.
Sollte es dann nicht zu Antworten seitens der Biker kommen, kann man immer noch aktiv werden.
Auf der anderen Seite brich einem auch kein Zacken aus der Krone mal höflich bei der Behörde anzuklopfen und diese über das Vorhaben eines Parkours an dieser Örtlichkeit zu informieren und hoffen auf einen verständnisvollen Beamten zu treffen.


----------



## Athabaske (14. Januar 2016)

...stimmt - bis auf die Hoffnung einen verständnisvollen Beamten finden zu wollen, der sollte auch noch über ein gehöriges Rückgrat und überdurchschnittlich viel Emphatie verfügen, alles drei in Kombination meiner Erfahrung nach nicht nur auf Behörden ein selten Ding.


----------



## HelmutK (14. Januar 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...stimmt - bis auf die Hoffnung einen verständnisvollen Beamten finden zu wollen, der sollte auch noch über ein gehöriges Rückgrat und überdurchschnittlich viel Emphatie verfügen, alles drei in Kombination meiner Erfahrung nach nicht nur auf Behörden ein selten Ding.



Aus der sicherlich nicht repräsentativen Erfahrung in anderen Bundesländern kann ich berichten, dass es auch Stadt-/Kreisverwaltungen gibt, die sich z. B. an die DIMB auf der Suche nach lokalen Ansprechpartner gewandt haben und denen wir dann nach kurzer Recherche in der Szene (wir kennen auch nicht jeden) und Rücksprache mit den Akteuren vor Ort auch geeignete Ansprechpartner vermitteln konnten. Wenn man auf Verwaltungsseite will dann findet sich auch ein Weg zum Dialog. Wenn man es sich dagegen einfach machen und schnell wieder zur Tagesordnung bzw. zum Dienst nach Vorschrift übergehen will, dann schiebt man es halt auf die "fehlenden Ansprechpartner".


----------



## damage0099 (15. Januar 2016)

kommt schon......'wir schaffen das!'


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Januar 2016)

Heute auf DIMB Open Trails:

CDU Regierungsprogramm 2016-2021
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/868741036580874

.


----------



## ciao heiko (20. Januar 2016)

Heute auf DIMB Open Trails.

Das Landtagswahlprogramm 2016 der Grünen
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/871866036268374

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (20. Januar 2016)

"_Wir erkennen im Wahlprogramm eine vorsichtige Annäherung an das Thema Mountainbike. Auch wenn es nicht namentlich vorkommt, so können wir aus den Formulierungen herauslesen, dass unsere Bemühungen am runden Tisch in Stuttgart mit berücksichtigt wurden_"


....das finde ich doch etwas weit hergeholt. Dies könnte so verstanden werden, man soll die Grünen wählen, was besseres ist momentan nicht da.....
Ich finde das grottenfalsch. Die sollen für Ihre Ignoranz erstmal bestraft werden. Ich denk immer noch an den Satz von Kretschmann" jezd wolle die au no im Wald rumkurfa"


----------



## ciao heiko (20. Januar 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> "
> ....das finde ich doch etwas weit hergeholt. Dies könnte so verstanden werden, man soll die Grünen wählen, was besseres ist momentan nicht da.....
> Ich finde das grottenfalsch. Die sollen für Ihre Ignoranz erstmal bestraft werden. Ich denk immer noch an den Satz von Kretschmann" jezd wolle die au no im Wald rumkurfa"



Es wurden erst zwei Parteien vorgestellt. Warten wir ab ob es noch etwas Besseres gibt.
Das ganze Zitat des Beitrags lautet: 
_"Wir erkennen im Wahlprogramm eine vorsichtige Annäherung an das Thema Mountainbike. Auch wenn es nicht namentlich vorkommt, so können wir aus den Formulierungen herauslesen, dass unsere Bemühungen am runden Tisch in Stuttgart mit berücksichtigt wurden.

 Es bleibt aber offen wie die Grünen diese Leitsätze umsetzen wollen. Ist dies die Abkehr von der Einzelausweisung der Wege hin zu der Einsicht, dass nur die gemeinsame Nutzung funktioniert?* Die Aussagen der Grünen während der laufenden Legislaturperiode haben unser Vertrauen erschüttert. *

 In wie weit sich bei den Grünen ein Umdenken erkennen lässt,* welches neues Vertrauen verdient, ist schwer zu beurteilen. Eindeutigere Statements während des Wahlkampfes sind wünschenswert.* Fragt bei Euren Kandidaten nach wie diese zur 2-Meter-Regelung im Wald stehen."_

Ich lese in dieser Zeile des Wahlprogrammes, dass die Grünen auf eine gemeinsame Nutzung setzen, das wäre sehr positiv.
_"Selbstverständlich setzen wir uns für einen respektvollen Umgang der Waldbesucherinnen und -besucher miteinander ein, so dass alle Menschen die Möglichkeit zur Nutzung des Waldes haben."_

Die Aussage ist aber sehr dünn und steht im Gegensatz zu dem, was vor allem Herr Kretschmann und Herr Bonde während der Legislaturperiode geäussert haben.


Ob das der Anfang eines Umdenkens ist, der unser Vertrauen verdient, oder eben auch nicht, dass muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Wenn es konkretere Aussagen der Grünen gibt, werden wir sicher davon berichten_._


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (20. Januar 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Die sollen für Ihre Ignoranz erstmal bestraft werden. Ich denk immer noch an den Satz von Kretschmann" jezd wolle die au no im Wald rumkurfa"


Gibt aber auch das hier vom 25.04.15, das _wir _bezog sich ausdrücklich auf seine Eigenschaft als Wanderer / SAV- Mitglied:


Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> ... sie wissen, wir haben da Konflikte mit den Moutainbikern. Wir sind aber doch Brüder und Schwestern im Geiste, denn beide bewegen sich mit Muskelkraft durch die Natur.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Januar 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> (...) man soll die Grünen wählen, was besseres ist momentan nicht da.....
> Ich finde das grottenfalsch. Die sollen für Ihre Ignoranz erstmal bestraft werden.



Du willst Deine Stimme nutzen, um jemanden zu bestrafen? 

Ich verstehe, dass Du die Grünen aufgrund ihrer Äußerungen in der Vergangenheit für unwählbar hälst und deshalb eine andere Partei wählst, aber _strafen_? Ich persönlich versuche die Partei zu wählen, von der ich glaube, dass sie es insgesamt am besten macht. Also sicherlich nicht nur auf die 2-Meter-Regel bezogen, allerdings schon auch auf die u.a. bei dem Thema gezeigte Gesinnung (Stichworte Verbotskultur und Regelwut sowie Ignoranz und Arroganz).

Und ja: meine Wahl kann dann auch schon mal mangels Alternativen das aus meiner Sicht kleinere Übel sein.


----------



## Stopelhopser (20. Januar 2016)

Umkehrschluss:

Wenn die NPD sich rigoros und vollumfänglich für die Abschaffung der 2m Regel wäre, wäre Sie dann wählbar? Für mich nicht.


----------



## trail_desire (20. Januar 2016)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Umkehrschluss:
> 
> Wenn die NPD sich rigoros und vollumfänglich für die Abschaffung der 2m Regel wäre, wäre Sie dann wählbar? Für mich nicht.



Natürlich nicht, für mich auch nicht. Aber wenn die Grünen an der Macht bleiben, fühlen sie sich bestätigt in ihrer Politik des "Nichtgehörtwerdens"  Das heisst, sie werden sagen, geht doch, auch wenn wir vieles nicht tun was wir versprechen.
Und das ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Ansatz.
Das Thema Biken darf natürlich auch nicht überbewertet werden. So unentschlossen vor einer Wahl war ich auch noch nie, das wäre aber auch ohne die Bikethematik so. Hoffentlich tut sich noch was bis dahin.


----------



## viperman666 (20. Januar 2016)

Die Grünen sind nix anderes als Ökonazis. Die wollen auch mit aller Macht ihre Vorstellungen durchsetzten. Ohne Rücksicht auf Randgruppen die nicht ins Konzept passen. Aber auch ohne Rücksicht auf die Wirtschaft. 
Auch hört sich das für mich so an,als ob man vielleicht sogar im Fratzenbuch die Veröffentlichungen der DIMB bezüglich der Wahlvorhaben von CDU gelesen hat!? Und jetzt noch schnell in "Unsere" Richtung korrigiert hat!? Die wissen das es dieses Jahr enger wird. Daher probieren die sowieso alles!!!! Und wenn Kretsche wieder an der Macht ist (Gott bewahre!!!) interessieren ihn die "di jetzt au no em Wald romkurva wellat" sowieso nichtmehr.


----------



## Stopelhopser (20. Januar 2016)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind nix anderes als Ökonazis. Die wollen auch mit aller Macht ihre Vorstellungen durchsetzten. Ohne Rücksicht auf Randgruppen die nicht ins Konzept passen. *Aber auch ohne Rücksicht auf die Wirtschaft. *
> .



Ohne hier eine politische Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen: Der Schulterschluß der Grünen mit der Wirtschaft ist schon lange vollzogen worden. Letztes Beispiel die Feinstaubproblematik in Stuttgart und das Verhalten des grünen OBs. Ein Kotau vor der in der Stadt ansässigen Autoindustrie.

Manchmal erscheint es mir das als "Ausgleich" dafür auf dem MTBiker im Wald rungehackt wird. Da kann man noch beifallheischend und gefahrlos "grün" sein. Es geht ja nur um eine kleinste Randgruppe die man vergrault.


----------



## prince67 (21. Januar 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Grünen an der Macht bleiben, fühlen sie sich bestätigt in ihrer Politik des "Nichtgehörtwerdens" Das heisst, sie werden sagen, geht doch, auch wenn wir vieles nicht tun was wir versprechen.


Das ist dich das Problem jeder regierenden Partei bzw deren Minister und -präsidenten und Kanzler(-in)
Ich bin schon lang für die Begrenzung der Amtszeit einer Regierung auf zwei Legislaturperioden. (Regierung nicht Partei)


----------



## MO_Thor (21. Januar 2016)

Ohja, das wäre super! Vielleicht gibts dann auch mal mutigere Obrigkeiten.
Mein grundsätzliches Problem ist, dass ich nur die Wahl zwischen Oberlehrer, Pappnase, Weichbirne und Duckmäuschen habe. Wählbar ist daher nur das kleinste Übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (23. Januar 2016)

Heute auf Open Trails

Das Landeswahlprogramm der FDP

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/873747859413525

.


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Januar 2016)

Heute auf Open Trails

Das Landeswahlprogramm der SPD

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/876351479153163

.


----------



## franzam (28. Januar 2016)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f410235.html#q410235


----------



## Fortis76 (28. Januar 2016)

Auf deutsch, ihr (MTBler) könnt mich mal. Basta!


Die Meinung passt zu den Grünen, zu ihrer katstrophalen Schulpolitik, zu den absurden Änderungen im Baurecht, zur Geldverschwendung usw.
LMAA


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Januar 2016)

franzam schrieb:


> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f410235.html#q410235



Da darf man sich schon die Frage stellen, warum *eine 2,5 Jahre alte* Frage kurz vor der Wahl beantwortet wird. Sollte man erkannt haben, das Mountainbiker vielleicht wichtige Wähler sind. Dann hätte man sich bei den Grünen aber eine bessere Antwort überlegen sollen.


----------



## MO_Thor (28. Januar 2016)

2 Jahre, 2 Monate - was für eine Bearbeitungszeit!!

Schade, dass man an dem für normalsterbliche Arbeitnehmer unmöglich zu beschreitendem Weg festhält, erstmal einen Verein zu gründen. Der ist dann der Ansprechpartner für zig Behörden, Verwaltungen, Landbesitzern, Pächtern, Jägern, Forstwirten, Baumschulen, Landwirten, Wandervereinen, Skifahrerverbänden, Liftbetreibern, Schankwirten und Winzer. Die allerdings sitzen nie alle gleichzeitig an einem Tisch - so dass das Ergebnis von 5 bis 20 Jahren freiwilligen Einsatzes nur aus zwei Möglichkeiten besteht:
a) es gibt nie irgendwelche Wegfreigaben
b) die Biker geben entnervt auf

Ausnahmen wie Freiburg werden auch weiterhin Ausnahmen bleiben.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Januar 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> (...) erstmal einen Verein zu gründen.



Was bestätigt, dass der Individual-Sport aus Sicht der Politik nicht existiert.
Erst wenn man in einem Verein, am besten mit großem Verband ist, wird man gehört und gefördert (und reguliert).

Für die Biker, die nicht wegen Rennlizenz etc. eh in einem Radsportverein sind, bleibt da eigentlich nur die Vogelfreiheit. 
Oder die Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB, um damit zumindest ein Stück weit das "Gehörtwerden" zu unterstützen.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Januar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> (...) Sollte man erkannt haben, das Mountainbiker vielleicht wichtige Wähler sind. Dann hätte man sich bei den Grünen aber eine bessere Antwort überlegen sollen.



Ja, so sehr die Antwort am Wähler-Bedarf vorbei ist, so ist sie doch sehr viel freundlicher gehalten, als die Antworten zuvor zu dem Thema, die noch den Problem-Biker und die Unfallrisiken in den Vordergrund geschoben haben. 

Immerhin verteufelt man die Biker nicht mehr öffentlich. Auch ein Erfolg der DIMB!
Jetzt muss man nur noch dafür kämpfen, dass wir nicht auf den Arm genommen werden...


----------



## Athabaske (28. Januar 2016)

...sondern in den Arm?

Aber bitte weder vom stacheligen Kretschmann, noch vom timbersexuellen Bonde - muss mal die anderen KandidatInnen angucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (28. Januar 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> 2 Jahre, 2 Monate - was für eine Bearbeitungszeit!!
> 
> Schade, dass man an dem für normalsterbliche Arbeitnehmer unmöglich zu beschreitendem Weg festhält, erstmal einen Verein zu gründen. Der ist dann der Ansprechpartner für zig Behörden, Verwaltungen, Landbesitzern, Pächtern, Jägern, Forstwirten, Baumschulen, Landwirten, Wandervereinen, Skifahrerverbänden, Liftbetreibern, Schankwirten und Winzer. Die allerdings sitzen nie alle gleichzeitig an einem Tisch - so dass das Ergebnis von 5 bis 20 Jahren freiwilligen Einsatzes nur aus zwei Möglichkeiten besteht:
> a) es gibt nie irgendwelche Wegfreigaben
> ...


----------



## Muckymu (29. Januar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Da darf man sich schon die Frage stellen, warum *eine 2,5 Jahre alte* Frage kurz vor der Wahl beantwortet wird. Sollte man erkannt haben, das Mountainbiker vielleicht wichtige Wähler sind. Dann hätte man sich bei den Grünen aber eine bessere Antwort überlegen sollen.



Die Antworten kommen vom Büroteam.
Ich denke, die wollen die Antwortquote verbessern, bevor sie ihm jemand unter die Nase hält.


----------



## MO_Thor (29. Januar 2016)

@trail_desire: ja, c) ist fast das wichtigste. Aber um das zu praktizieren, brauchen wir keinen Hickhack mit Behörden und "Zuständigen"


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (29. Januar 2016)

...wie so oft im Leben: Das eine tun (freundlich fahren), das andere (an der 2mR sägen) nicht lassen.


----------



## TTT (29. Januar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Da darf man sich schon die Frage stellen, warum *eine 2,5 Jahre alte* Frage kurz vor der Wahl beantwortet wird. Sollte man erkannt haben, das Mountainbiker vielleicht wichtige Wähler sind. Dann hätte man sich bei den Grünen aber eine bessere Antwort überlegen sollen.


Vor allem sollte man die sich anschließende Frage, die auf die juristische Zulässigkeit der Regelung abzielt, auch beantworten. Man beantwortet weiterhin nur die Fragen, bei denen man glaubt mit inhaltslosem Blablabal durch zu kommen.


----------



## franzam (29. Januar 2016)

Letzten Endes wird mal einer eine Klage gegen die 2 Meter Regel bis zum Bundesverwaltungsgericht durchziehen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (29. Januar 2016)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Die Antworten kommen vom Büroteam.
> Ich denke, die wollen die Antwortquote verbessern, bevor sie ihm jemand unter die Nase hält.



So in 2,5 Jahren haben wir vieleicht eine Antwort darauf...
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/winfried_kretschmann-597-44443--f449418.html#q449418


----------



## viperman666 (29. Januar 2016)

franzam schrieb:


> Letzten Endes wird mal einer eine Klage gegen die 2 Meter Regel bis zum Bundesverwaltungsgericht durchziehen müssen...



Ganz genau so ist es!!! Vorher wird sich gar nix ändern!!! Ich denke mal wir hätten da ganz ordentliche Chancen!?!? Von dem her ist ja schon beinahe zu hoffen,das uns einer anzeigt!


----------



## MO_Thor (29. Januar 2016)

Ich kann mir das Geschreibsel vom Büroteam Kretsche nicht mehr antun. Sonst klinkt bei mir noch irgendwas aus und ich werfe mein brennendes MTB in deren Büro.
Der ewig gleiche Copy-Paste-Text, das ewig gleiche Desinteresse - wobei letzteres wohl langsam in Gereiztheit umschlägt.


----------



## waldwegflitzer (29. Januar 2016)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Ganz genau so ist es!!! Vorher wird sich gar nix ändern!!! Ich denke mal wir hätten da ganz ordentliche Chancen!?!? Von dem her ist ja schon beinahe zu hoffen,das uns einer anzeigt!


 
Dazu ist gar keine Anzeige nötig. Wenn ich recht informiert bin, nennt sich das Verfahren *Normenkontrollklage*. Darin wird geprüft, ob das Recht - in diesem Fall die 2m Regelung - mit übergeordnetem Recht vereinbar ist.
Der DIMB kann, sofern er finanzielle Zuwendung von uns erhält und dann ausreichend solvent ist, eine solche Klage anstrengen.

M.m.n. ist das der einzige Weg...


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2016)

Kretsche sitzt uns (bis zu seinem (hoffentlich baldigen!!) Ruhestand) auf der linken Arschbacke aus.....und kann irgendwann damit protzen, daß es bei ihm die 2m-Regel noch gab!


----------



## viperman666 (30. Januar 2016)

Aber hoffentlich!!! Noch eine Legislaturperiode der grünen Vollpfosten hält das Land(ich meine Bundesland) nicht aus!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (30. Januar 2016)

Nett, dass ihr den den politischen Wahlkampfmodus = völlige Inhaltsfreiheit hier ins Forum übernehmt. Im Prinzip können wir also bis zum 13.03. zumachen. Auch mal schön, sone Pause.


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Februar 2016)

*Beteiligung Wegekonzept Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald*

Die Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald Verwaltung hat uns angeschrieben um bei der Wegekonzeption des Nationalparkes mit zu arbeiten.
Es wurde eine Karte versendet und die Verbände sind aufgefordert die benötigten Wege einzuzeichnen. Dazu braucht es eure Mithilfe als Betroffene direkt vor Ort.

Wer daran Interesse hat mitzuarbeiten, der sende bitte eine E-Mail an *[email protected]* . Wir lassen euch dann die notwendigen Unterlagen zukommen.

Ihr könnt euch auch an den MTB Referenten des ADFC BW oder des BRV wenden.

Hintergrund:
Im Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald ist das Radfahren laut Nationalpark Gesetz §9.(2)15 streng reglementiert:
"Insbesondere ist es nicht gestattet, im Nationalpark, (...) außerhalb der (...) hierfür ausdrücklich zugelassenen Straßen und Wege mit Fahrrädern zu fahren, (...)"

Dies bedeutet, dass ALLE Wege im Nationalpark, auch Forststraßen, zunächst pauschal verboten sind. Nur Wege die in der Wegekonzeption aufgenommen werden sind zugelassen. Es sollte uns allen klar sein, dass dies einen massiven Einschnitt in die Möglichkeiten für Radfahrer darstellt, der nur dadurch gemildert werden kann, dass es uns gelingt möglichst viele Wege in die Konzeption mit aufzunehmen.
Die Vertreter der oben genannten Verbände werden zusätzlich in den Gesprächen darauf drängen, dass alle Wege die für Wanderer freigegeben sind, auch mit dem Rad genutzt werden können.


----------



## brainsail (7. Februar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es wurde eine Karte versendet und die Verbände sind aufgefordert die benötigten Wege einzuzeichnen. Dazu braucht es eure Mithilfe als Betroffene direkt vor Ort.


Können nur Leute aus der Gegend des Nationalparks mitmachen, muss man zur Recherche ausschwärmen? Oder reicht es wenn man die Trails schon mal gefahren ist, aber demnächst nicht hinkommt?


----------



## Traufradler (7. Februar 2016)

und hier noch eine niederschmetternde Antwort von Kretschmanns Büro, die nach sage und schreibe 3 Jahren und 2 Monaten beantowrtet wurde:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f426890.html#q426890
Unglaublich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (7. Februar 2016)

In der Tat.
Frag doch mal nach ob sich die Antwort auf den Diskussionstand zum Zeitpunkt deiner Anfrage bezieht oder aktuell sein soll oder andersherum warum sie nach über zwei Jahren mit einem völlig veralteten Position antworten ;-)


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Februar 2016)

brainsail schrieb:


> Können nur Leute aus der Gegend des Nationalparks mitmachen, muss man zur Recherche ausschwärmen? Oder reicht es wenn man die Trails schon mal gefahren ist, aber demnächst nicht hinkommt?



Es geht darum, dass du in einer Karte Wege einzeichnest. Dazu solltest du dann eine kurze Notiz schreiben warum der entsprechende Weg wichtig wäre.  z.B. weil er eine wichtige Verbindungen ist oder sehr schön zu fahren ist, eine häufig genutzte Vereinsrunde etc.
Also reine Schreibtischarbeit die in 1-2h erledigt ist. Du musst ja auch nur das Gebiet nehmen, welches du gut kennst. 
In meinem Fall kenne ich z.B. vieles zwischen Kniebis und Ruhestein, aber weiter nördlich bin ich selten. Da wäre es wichtig Infos von Locals zu bekommen.

Im Prinzip ist es egal wo du wohnst, so lange du die nötige Ortskenntnis besitzt und deine Entscheidung gut begründen kannst.


----------



## viperman666 (8. Februar 2016)

Traufradler schrieb:


> und hier noch eine niederschmetternde Antwort von Kretschmanns Büro, die nach sage und schreibe 3 Jahren und 2 Monaten beantowrtet wurde:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f426890.html#q426890
> Unglaublich!!



Dafür bekommt er zwar meine Stimme nicht bei den nächsten Wahlen,aber einen umso innigeren goldenen "Effenberg"


----------



## duc-748S (8. Februar 2016)

Traufradler schrieb:


> und hier noch eine niederschmetternde Antwort von Kretschmanns Büro, die nach sage und schreibe 3 Jahren und 2 Monaten beantowrtet wurde:
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f426890.html#q426890
> Unglaublich!!


Tja, so antwortet man dann wohl, wenn man bei seinen Lügengeschichten ertappt wurde und rein gar nichts belegen kann.
Das ist eine Politik der Transparenz, Hut ab.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2016)

Heute auf Open Trails eine schöne Zusammenfassung zum Thema Open Trails / 2-Meter-Regel in Form eines Interviews:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/883198811801763

Und für die Facebook-Spartaner der direkte Link zum Interview auf trailsforever.de:
http://trailsforever.de/2016/02/08/interview-mit-heiko-mittelstaedt/


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2016)

Falls hier jemand aus Stuttgart ist und am kommenden Montag Zeit hat, ein bisschen Flagge für das Thema „Mountainbike“ zu zeigen:


> Am kommenden Montag findet auf Einladung des Baubürgermeisters Pätzold eine öffentliche Plenumsitzung des Stuttgarter Radforums statt: 15.2., 18:30 Uhr, Stuttgarter Rathaus, Marktplatz 1, Mittlerer Sitzungssaal, 4. OG
> 
> Ob es dabei auch um das Thema MTB geht, können die Besucher der öffentlichen Plenumsitzung selbst entscheiden, denn die ist diesmal „interaktiv“: es wird eine offene Diskussion im Plenum geben und man kann an Themeninseln seine Wünsche/Beschwerden/Vorschläge einbringen.
> 
> ...




Mehr Infos hier:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/156613944419215/permalink/1000569893356945/


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (11. Februar 2016)

Antwort von Winfried Kretschmann
bisher keine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Empfehlungen
10.02.2016




Sehr geehrter Herr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Abschließend beantworten wir Ihre und andere Anfragen zur Zwei-Meter Regel wie folgt: Wir wollen, dass die Vielfalt unserer Wälder möglichst allen Interessengruppen und Bedürfnissen zugutekommt....(dann folgen die weiteren Textbausteine)

Abschließend! Wie hohl kann man eigentlich sein 30.000 Wählern vier Wochen vor der Landtagswahl zu sagen: F.ckt euch!
Ganz großes Kino, liebes Team Kretschmann, fahrt bitte umgehend zu Frau Petry und holt euch den Wanderpokal für politische Dummheit ab. Ich war auf dem besten Wege als tapferer Gegner der Rechtspopulisten Grün zu wählen, daraus wird jetzt leider nichts.


----------



## trail_desire (11. Februar 2016)

......müsste ja eigentlich so lauten......wenn er ehrlich wär



Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Antwort von Winfried Kretschmann
> bisher keine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (11. Februar 2016)

...der Inhalt ist mal wurscht, aber ohne jede Not kurz vor der Wahl den Sack zu zu machen, das ist echt ne Leistung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Februar 2016)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> ...der Inhalt ist mal wurscht, aber ohne jede Not kurz vor der Wahl den Sack zu zu machen, das ist echt ne Leistung!


Wie kann man denn so dämlich sein einer Heerschar potentieller Wähler mit einem frisch geernteten Holzscheid so zielgenau vor den Kopf zu schlagen?

http://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/landtage/baden-wuerttemberg.htm
Nach den Umfragen wird es wohl auf eine schwarz-rote Koalition rauslaufen. Das hätte man sich vor einem Jahr auch nicht so deutlich vorstellen können.
Rein aus der Sicht der Mountainbiker muss einem jetzt das Ausscheiden der Grünen aus der Regierung wohl nach den jüngsten Aussagen nicht mehr sonderlich leid tun. Der Vorstoß der JungenUnion macht etwas Hoffnung. Vielleicht hat ja die neue Regierung, unabhängig davon wie sie dann tatsächlich aussieht, keine Lust mehr sich mit den Radfahrern zu streiten und streicht den Satz 2 endlich aus § 37 Abs. 3 LWaldG. Das wäre clever und mir modern genug.


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## TTT (11. Februar 2016)

Ach wie gut, dass niemand weiß, dass ich auf meine Stammwähler sch***


----------



## Mathma (11. Februar 2016)

Ich fahr oft und gerne Rad. Und breche dabei jedes Mal die 2m-Regel. 
Obwohl ich deshalb noch keinen Ärger bekommen habe, hätte ich sie gerne abgeschafft.
Auch sind die Argumente der Verfechter dieser Regel mehr als fragwürdig.
Allerdings: "nur" wegen der 2m-Regel jemanden nicht zu wählen ist noch fragwürdiger. Es gibt noch andere und durchaus wichtigere Wahlthemen. 
Und: Antworten wie diejenige des "Team Kretschmann" mögen zwar wahltaktisch äusserst unklug sein, aber schlimmer noch sind wahltaktische Versprechen, die eh nicht eingehalten werden, wie es übliche Praxis ist.


----------



## TTT (11. Februar 2016)

maggerich schrieb:


> Ich fahr oft und gerne Rad. Und breche dabei jedes Mal die 2m-Regel.
> Obwohl ich deshalb noch keinen Ärger bekommen habe, hätte ich sie gerne abgeschafft.
> Auch sind die Argumente der Verfechter dieser Regel mehr als fragwürdig.
> Allerdings: "nur" wegen der 2m-Regel jemanden nicht zu wählen ist noch fragwürdiger. Es gibt noch andere und durchaus wichtigere Wahlthemen.
> Und: Antworten wie diejenige des "Team Kretschmann" mögen zwar wahltaktisch äusserst unklug sein, aber schlimmer noch sind wahltaktische Versprechen, die eh nicht eingehalten werden, wie es übliche Praxis ist.


Mit dem Hinweis, dass es wichtiger Themen gibt, hast du natürlich Recht. Nur sollte ich nicht vom Umgang mit Themen, in denen ich mich auskenne und die einen Umgang mit Lobbyinteressen, Argumenten, Grundgesetz und Bundesrecht erkennen lassen, der mehr als bedenklich ist, auch auf eine generelle Einstellung schließen, die bei jedem anderen Thema genauso bedenklich ist?


----------



## Mathma (11. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Mit dem Hinweis, dass es wichtiger Themen gibt, hast du natürlich Recht. Nur sollte ich nicht vom Umgang mit Themen, in denen ich mich auskenne und die einen Umgang mit Lobbyinteressen, Argumenten, Grundgesetz und Bundesrecht erkennen lassen, der mehr als bedenklich ist, auch auf eine generelle Einstellung schließen, die bei jedem anderen Thema genauso bedenklich ist?


Da möchte ich dir insoweit Recht geben, dass man dies vielleicht mal prüfen sollte, aber nicht sofort diesen Schluss ziehen. Wenn einer mal ein Eigentor schießt, ist er nicht gleich ein schlechter Fussballer.
Und um jetzt parteipolitisch zu werden, was ich eigentlich gar nicht will: sind andere denn einen Deut besser (wenn es mal nicht um die 2m-Regel geht)?
Wählen kann man eh nur das möglichst kleinste Übel, und auch möglichst nicht diejenigen, die rechts von der Tischkante fallen, auch wenn sie möglicherweise gegen die 2m-Regel sind.
In diesem Sinne - ich bin abgeschweift - wieder zurück zum Thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (11. Februar 2016)

maggerich schrieb:


> Und: Antworten wie diejenige des "Team Kretschmann" mögen zwar wahltaktisch äusserst unklug sein, aber schlimmer noch sind wahltaktische Versprechen, die eh nicht eingehalten werden, wie es übliche Praxis ist.


Was mich wirklich erschreckt: Mit dem ausformulierten Leitbild in Betreff steht ein Scheunentor offen durch das man argumentativ ohne Kratzer hindurch könnte, aber nein, in erschreckend großer Selbstherrlichkeit oder Dummheit fährt man den Karren gleich nebendran dafür aber mit Karacho an die Wand.
Mal so rein theoretisch davon ausgehend, dass im Wahlkampfteam des MP die besten Köpfe der Landesgrünen arbeiten, frierts mich da schon a weng.


----------



## Newbeer (11. Februar 2016)

Also wenn man sein Wahlverhalten daran orientiert die Grünen nur zu wählen weil man die AFD nicht mag sollte man es besser sein lassen oder mal das Wahlprogramm studieren was die Grünen so vorhaben.
Vor allem was sie getan haben. Die sind nicht nur Kretschmann. 
Und mit den Grünen wird die 2m Regel bestimmt nicht gekippt werden. Das hätte man auch so erahnen können. 
Allerdings wüsste ich auch nicht welche Partei sich sonst der 2m Regel annehmen würde. Aber eine Ökopartei die mehr auf verbieten als erlauben steht damit in Verbindung zu bringen das die Radfahrer frei durch den Wald eiern lassen abseits der großen Wege, ist wahrlich schon mutig. Radfahren ist schon deren Ding, aber bitte in der Stadt um die Umwelt zu retten und nicht im Wald um Flora und Fauna zu stören und zu entweihen. Das haben die schon seit Jahren gesagt. Der Rest waren Nebelkerzen. 
Wenn es möglich wäre einen Volksentscheid zu beantragen würde sich das vielleicht lösen. Sonst bleibt nur illegal zu fahren und zu hoffen das mal eine Partei sich herab lässt und was macht. Aber wir haben halt keine Lobby. Ausserdem stören wir die Tiere und pflügen den Boden um. 
Was den Ausbau mit dem Rad angeht kann man ja im Wahlprogramm gerne lesen:
https://www.gruene-bw.de/app/uploads/2016/01/GrueneBW-Landtagswahlprogramm-2016.pdf
Schwerpunkt ist Stadt. Ansonsten redet man nur von Schutzgebieten und diese zu erweitern.  Den Rest müssen wir nicht diskutieren.


----------



## duc-748S (11. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht denken wir ja alle nur zu geradlinig.
Was wäre, wenn im Team ein Mountainbiker sitzt, der aber weiß, dass da mit dieser Partei nichts passieren wird und uns somit, für die Partei unauffällig und mit den ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln, von besagter abbringen möchte?

Und nun ernsthaft bin ich voll bei Begleitfahrzeug.
Wenn das gerade nicht einfach ein bockiger Praktikant ist, dann gute Nacht. 

_Sent from my SM-G920F_


----------



## trail_desire (11. Februar 2016)

Ab Seit 154 wird es schon fast makaber.....

_Grüne Umweltpolitik: _
_Für einen maßvollen Umgang mit_
_unseren natürlichen Ressourcen._

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich noch die Hoffnung gehabt, daß die Grünen dem Raubau der Forst-BW einhalt gebieten.....aber weit gefehlt. Schaut euch an was aus unseren Wäldern wird. BW hat die meisten KM Forststraßen pro Quadratkilometer Wald und es werden immer mehr, auch Wanderwege werden dafür gerne mal verbreitert. Nichtmal eine  einstige "Ökopartei" hat den Arsch in der Hose einmal der Profitgier den Rücken zu kehren.....Man lässt sie munter agieren und schafft sich lieber ein Deckmäntelchen mit den Naturparken um dem eigenen Namen wenigstens noch ein Wenig gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2016)

Nur am Rande: in Hessen haben sich die Grünen durchaus für die Waldbiker (und nicht nur für Stadtbiker) positioniert und so dazu beigetragen, dass in Hessen eine verschärfte Version der 2-Meter-Regel verhindert werden konnte.

Die Grünen sind also nicht automatisch Bike-Gegner. Nur in BaWü sind die Grünen leider ein bisschen anders als anderswo...

Das gilt übrigens auch für die Naturschutzbünde in diverser Form (NaBu, BUND), die manchmal für die max. Ausgrenzung des Menschen aus der Natur sind, aber manchmal eben auch einsehen, dass der Mensch nur schützen wird, was er auch kennt und schätzt, weil er Zutritt dazu hat. Nur die 'Naturfreunde' sind uns durchgängig wohlgesonnen.

Und ja: außer den Piraten (und den Jungen in der Union...) gibt es derzeit auch keine andere Partei, die sich für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel einsetzt. Und selbst wenn, gibt es natürlich wichtigere Themen als die formelle Betretungs-Diskriminierung einer Sportart.

Eine tiefverwurzelte Verbotskultur und Regelwut sowie eine ausgeprägte Klientel-Politik (die zudem allen Idealen vergangener Tage widerspricht),  ist hingegen durchaus ein Grund eine Partei nicht zu wählen.


----------



## Grossvater (11. Februar 2016)

Newbeer schrieb:


> Allerdings wüsste ich auch nicht welche Partei sich sonst der 2m Regel annehmen würde.


Na einer würde es schon zu Gesicht stehen - nämlich der mit der Freiheit im Namen. Freiheit im Sinne von Deregulierung und Eigenverantwortung.
Wär eigentlich ein super Thema für die gewesen - komplette ländersache, null Konflikt mit bundesthemen, als einzige Befürworter der Streichung absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal, Aussenwirkung als antiverbotspartei und und und...
Tja hätte hätte... Aber solange die sich offensichtlich selbst nicht verstehen - leider hoffnungslos. Vermutlich reicht denen grad einfach der Status Alternative zur Alternative.

Man kann sich nur  insofern trösten, das selbst ein ehrlicher und nachhaltiger Einsatz welcher Partei auch immer ohnehin nix gegen das Bollwerk der restlichen ausrichten würde. Und am Ende sind sich eh alle wieder einig: bloß nix anfassen was
1.) die Mehrheit im Land eh nicht im entferntesten interessiert und
2.) von denen, dies interessiert wahrscheinlich sogar mehr für die Beibehaltung sind.

Außerdem kommt zu jeder Regelung immer noch die Handhabung. Und wenn in der Realität nix geahndet wird ist doch alles perfekt: die einen habe ihren Paragraphen und dürfen sich im Recht fühlen, und die andren fahren ja eh wo sie Bock haben. Damit ist doch für die das Thema durch. Brauchen wir uns echt nix vormachen - leider.


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Februar 2016)

Newbeer schrieb:


> Und mit den Grünen wird die 2m Regel bestimmt nicht gekippt werden. Das hätte man auch so erahnen können.
> Allerdings wüsste ich auch nicht welche Partei sich sonst der 2m Regel annehmen würde. Aber eine Ökopartei die mehr auf verbieten als erlauben steht damit in Verbindung zu bringen das die Radfahrer frei durch den Wald eiern lassen abseits der großen Wege, ist wahrlich schon mutig. Radfahren ist schon deren Ding, aber bitte in der Stadt um die Umwelt zu retten und nicht im Wald um Flora und Fauna zu stören und zu entweihen. Das haben die schon seit Jahren gesagt. Der Rest waren Nebelkerzen.



Dann lese mal die Begrüßungsrede von Minister Hermann 2010 auf Seite 5
https://www.dosb.de/fileadmin/fm-do...ntlichungen/Tagungsband-Wald_bewegt_final.pdf

Der Mann war damals Vize Präsident des "Kuratorium Sport & Natur", ein Dachverband der Natursportverbände, dem auch die DIMB angehört.

Dass aber ein übermächtiger MP Kretschmann alle seine Fachleute abwürgt ist das Problem. 

.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Februar 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Freiheit im Sinne von Deregulierung und Eigenverantwortung.



Wenn Du die FDP meinst: Die hat sich seit 1983 vom klassischen Freiheitsbegriff verabschiedet und unter solchen Größen wie Möllemann, Brüderle und Westerwelle dem reinen Klientelismus zugewandt.
Mit Freiheit meinen die die Freiheit ihrer Klientel, ungehemmt ihre Interessen durchsetzen zu können...


----------



## Grossvater (11. Februar 2016)

Klar mein ich die   Und genau das was du schreibst ist ja so zum  jetzt nicht wegen der Partei an sich, aber weils halt für genau solche Themen wie die 2m Regel keinen brauchbaren Ersatz mehr gibt. 

Man könnte jetzt natürlich philosophieren warum das eigentlich so ist - und käme wohl zum Schluss dass der Großteil vor lauter Panik, der Nachbar könnte sich ja einen klitzekleinen Vorteil verschaffen, oder etwas herausnehmen was der eigenen Vorstellung dermaßen widerspricht, lieber nochmal 100 verbotsschilder aufstellen lässt.

Da fühlt man sich dann wohler - ich würds ja eh nicht machen, aber Hauptsache der darfs auch nicht


----------



## Traufradler (11. Februar 2016)

so, und hier noch eine Textbaustein-Antowrt von Kretschmann, auch wieder auf eine richtig alte Frage!
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44443--f413787.html#q413787


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. Februar 2016)

....und wer hat in den 90ern die 2m-Regel eingeführt....hä 

Ende der Diskussion, die sind doch alle gleich, wenn sie an der Macht sind 


Arbeitet lieber mit   Ich hab mir von @ciao heiko die Unterlagen zukommen lassen fürs Wegekonzept vom Nationalpark und versuch mich etwas zu beteiligen...vielleicht fruchtet´s ja 

Auf den 1. Blick ists nicht einfach die Wege auf der "schlechten Karte" zu erkennen und ich weiß auch noch nicht mit welcher Farbe oder wie ich Vorschlagsstrecken markieren soll 
aber der vorhandene Wegestand ist überwiegend so, dass die Biker um schöne Punkte rumgeführt werden bzw. nicht mal in die Nähe kommen. Ich könnt  wenn ich seh, wo ich nicht mehr hinkommen darf 

Also auf  ihr kennt doch viel mehr "schöne" Strecken dort als ich.


----------



## TTT (11. Februar 2016)

Warum sollte ich das tun? Wenn ich mich vorher darüber informieren muss, wo ich denn nun fahren darf und ansonsten das Gefühl habe, ich bin nicht willkommen? Da werde ich eh nicht hinfahren. Ich sehe auch keinen Sinn eines besonderen Schutzes, wenn ich mir das nicht anschauen darf. Von mir aus können sie auch einen gigantischen Windpark oder einen Atommeiler dort hinstellen, es ändert sich für mich nichts. Für mich ist nur schützenswert, was ich kenne(n lernen kann).


----------



## ciao heiko (12. Februar 2016)

Heute auf Open Trails

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...3326687455649/884512768337034/?type=3&theater

*Das Wahlprogramm der Piratenpartei Baden-Württemberg*

In unserer Reihe der Wahlprogramme zur Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg stellen wir heute zuletzt die Piratenpartei vor.

Unter "Verkehrskonzept / Verkehrsbeschränkungen hinterfragen" finden wir:

*"Wir fordern die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel im Waldgesetz. Radfahren im Wald soll künftig auch auf Wegen, die schmaler als zwei Meter sind, mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit erlaubt sein."*

Wir haben beim Spitzenkandiaten Michael Knödler zum Hintergrund nachgefragt:

"Ich fahre selbst gerne Rad und lege viele Kilometer mit meinem Trekkingrad zurück. Im Zuge der Diskussion um die Downhillstrecke Stuttgart sind wir auf die Anliegen der Mountainbiker aufmerksam geworden. Genau so, wie wir uns in der digitalen Welt für die Bürgerrechte einsetzen, so halten wir die 2-Meter-Regel für eine übermäßige Reglementierung."

https://piratenpartei-bw.de/wahlpro...aft/#Verkehrsbeschr.C3.A4nkungen_hinterfragen


----------



## ciao heiko (12. Februar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Arbeitet lieber mit   Ich hab mir von @ciao heiko die Unterlagen zukommen lassen fürs Wegekonzept vom Nationalpark und versuch mich etwas zu beteiligen...vielleicht fruchtet´s ja



Die DIMB Position ist, dass wir in BaWü nicht an Wegekonzepten mitarbeiten, weil wir uns damit von den restlichen schönen Wegen ausschliesen.
Im Nationalpark liegt die Sache etwas anders, weil dort das Betretungsverbot strenger ist. Hier wird es ein Wegekonzept für alle Nutzergruppen geben. D.h. es ist wichtig sich dort einzubringen.
Die DIMB fordert aber auch im Nationalpark zusätzlich, dass alle Wege die für Fussgänger ausgewiesen worden sind, auch für Radfahrer freigegeben werden.

@Mausoline Es ist egal welche Farben du nimmst, weil ich muss am Ende ehe alles in eine gemeinsame Karte übertragen. Du kannst mir auch GPS Daten im GPX oder KML Format senden. Mach dir nicht zuviel Arbeit.


----------



## trail_desire (12. Februar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Dann lese mal die Begrüßungsrede von Minister Hermann 2010 auf Seite 5
> https://www.dosb.de/fileadmin/fm-do...ntlichungen/Tagungsband-Wald_bewegt_final.pdf



Kannst du den Link mal dem Kretsche und dem Bonde schicken, die haben das wohl noch nie gehört....


----------



## Muckymu (12. Februar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Arbeitet lieber mit   Ich hab mir von @ciao heiko die Unterlagen zukommen lassen fürs Wegekonzept vom Nationalpark und versuch mich etwas zu beteiligen...vielleicht fruchtet´s ja



Hab ich auch schon überlegt.
Allerdings ist der Nationalpark gute 100km entfernt, ich hätte da nur einen sehr kleinen Nutzen.
Wenn es gut werden soll, dann müsste man einfach ALLE Wege im Nationalpark (und am besten in ganz BW) als freizugebend markieren.
Und die Arbeit lässt sich nochmal reduzieren auf den Satz "weg mit der 2m Regel".

Ich will eigentlich nicht an Wegefreigaben mitarbeiten, solange mir immer noch keiner schlüssig erklärt hat, warum sie überhaupt gesperrt wurden.
Denn damit würde ich akzeptieren, dass sie gesperrt sind und soweit bin ich noch lange nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Februar 2016)

Heute auf DIMB Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/886002468188064
*
Schwarzwaldvereins Magazin mit Mountainbike Themen*

_ Im aktuellen Heft 1/2016 des Schwarzwaldvereines gibt es gleich zwei Artikel die sich mit dem Mountainbike beschäftigen._

_ Es wird über den Arbeitskreis "Mountainbike" berichtet: 
"Der Arbeitskreis wird vor allem zwei Themenkomplexe weiter bearbeiten: Zum einen soll eine Argumente-Sammlung für und wider die 2m-Regel aufgestellt werden. Welche Argumente sprechen also für die Beibehaltung der Regelung, was spricht für deren Aufhebung? Oder gibt es nicht auch noch einen Spielraum zwischen diesen beiden Polen, den es viel stärker kreativ zu nutzen gilt? Zum zweiten will der Arbeitskreis einen Verhaltenskodex ausarbeiten. Es wäre toll, wenn Wanderer und Mountainbiker sich auf einen respektvollen Umgang miteinander einigen könnten."_

_ In einem anderen Artikel wird beispielhaft gezeigt, wie die Aktion "Gemeinsam Natur erleben" mit Inhalt gefüllt wird. In Waldkirch haben Wanderer und Mountainbiker zusammen einen Weg saniert. Dieses Beispiel sollte Schule machen und wir können euch nur ermutigen den Kontakt zu eurer Schwarzwaldvereins Ortsgruppe zu suchen. Gerade nach diesem nassen Winter werden die Wege Pflege benötigen und jede helfende Hand willkommen sein._

_ Auch in zwei weiteren Artikel kommen die Biker vor. So wird an die gemeinsame Verantwortung von Wanderern und Bikern beim Schutz des Auerhahnes appelliert. Und die Schwarzwaldvereins Jugend hat wie selbstverständlich bei Ihren Touren auch ein Mountainbike dabei._

_ Vorgestellt wird auch die schwierige Situation der Landwirte im Schwarzwald. Eine Projekt mit dem Schwarzwaldverein zum Kauf regionaler Produkte zeigt, dass die Landwirte und die Erholungssuchenden kooperieren können. Auch Mountainbiker sind Konsumenten und Übernachtungsgäste._

_ Das ganze lesenswerte Heft zum Download
http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/pdf/zeitschrift/2016_01.pdf_

_.

_


----------



## Black-Under (17. Februar 2016)

Das interessante ist doch, dass die Grünen mal als Radfahr-Partei angefangen haben. Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie die ersten mit dem Rad in die Landtage gefahren sind. Ist nichts mehr von übrig geblieben, heute fahren die mit den dicken Dienstlimos und parken die im Hinterhof damit es nicht so offensichtlich ist.


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Februar 2016)

Heute auf Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/886926654762312

*Wahlcheck aller Parteien zur 2 Meter Regel*
_
Die Stuttgarter Zeitung und die Stuttgarter Nachrichten haben einen Wahlcheck zusammen gestellt. In 37 Thesen wird die eigene Position abgefragt und am Ende ausgewertet, welche Partei am besten zur eigenen Meinung passt.

Im Vorfeld erhielten die Parteien dazu Fragebögen welche sie mit "ja, eher ja, egal, eher nein, nein" beantworten konnten.

Als Frage Nr 35 taucht die 2-Meter-Regel auf. Damit hat es das Thema in den Wahlkampf geschafft. Ehrensache, dass Mountainbiker diese Antwort doppelt gewichten.

Klickt euch durch die Fragen und am Ende bekommt ihr eure Wahlempfehlung. Mit einem Klick auf die jeweilige Partei kann man am Ende deren einzelne Positionen einsehen.

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...nen.82533076-7e96-4748-b314-6c627b2da275.html_

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Februar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> _http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...nen.82533076-7e96-4748-b314-6c627b2da275.html _.


Dass ich einmal als linker pirat ende, wurde mir nicht an der wiege gesungen.


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Februar 2016)

Meine Antworten führen mich zu den fluffigen Alternativ-Traumtanzparteien!

Vielleicht doch weniger Kaffee trinken!?


----------



## Athabaske (17. Februar 2016)

...dann hätten die sogar schon zwei Wähler - Kaffee habe ich bereits reduziert, das hilft also nicht wirklich...


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2016)

Konflikt am Abend bei Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## TTT (19. Februar 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dann hätten die sogar schon zwei Wähler - Kaffee habe ich bereits reduziert, das hilft also nicht wirklich...


Dann vielleicht den Alkoholkonsum nach oben schrauben, um sich die Etablierten Parteien schön zu saufen? Ich bin übrigens die Nummer 3!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens die Nummer 3!



OK, puh, dann bin ich also doch nicht allein. 
Ich hatte auch so eine ganz krude Mischung.
Aber das liegt an den komischen Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (19. Februar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Konflikt am Abend bei Open Trails auf Facebook


Und das ist wohl auch der einzige Weg. 
Weiter machen, weiter fahren, und immer höflich und freundlich bleiben. Wenn die Mehrheit von uns als friedfertige Waldnutzer wahrgenommen wird ist die 2m- Regel obsolet, egal welche Partei sie nicht abgeschafft hatte. 
Dialog ist zwingend geboten. 
Hatte kürzlich ein paar Walker vor mir, die ganze Breite genutzt haben. Es war uphill und ich war nur minimal schneller von hinten. Als bemerkt wurde schmiss sich eine Dame völlig unnötig mit ihren Schuhen in den seitlichen Schlamm als wenn ich mit 40 Sachen angebraust käme. Ich habe sie freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass es noch 1m bis zum breiten Parkplatz war, wo wir alle ausreichend Platz gehabt hätten. 
Am Ende hätte sie beim Sichten ihrer Dreckbotten zu Hause noch im Kopf, dass sie von mir in den Schlamm geboxt wurde. 
Aber es ist Off-Saison, da sind nich kaum Konflikte.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Februar 2016)

Der hier ist besser (und enthält keine 2-Meter-Regel):
https://www10.wahl-o-mat.de/bw2016/


----------



## Beorn (19. Februar 2016)

Ich wüst nicht, dass ich ein seeraeubernder Kommunistentierscbuetzer bin


----------



## Newbeer (20. Februar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der hier ist besser (und enthält keine 2-Meter-Regel):
> https://www10.wahl-o-mat.de/bw2016/


Bis auf das mit den Radwegen habe ich fast keine Überschneidung mit den Grünen. Das die CDU aber fast die gleichen Thesen wie die AFD vertritt wundert mich aber bei der Merkelschen Politik. 
Wobei es eh egal sein wird welche Partei man wählt. Das mit den 2m ist wohl mitunter das Unwichtigste gerade was die Politik interessiert.
Denen geht es eh grad nur drum wer sozial Gerechter ist und wie man die AFD vom Napf fern hält. Mehr scheint die gar nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Februar 2016)

Heute auf DIMB Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/892441614210816

_Kleiner Durchbruch bei der 2-Meter-Regel

Das Verkehrsministerium hat die Radstrategie für Baden-Württemberg vorgestellt. Darin findet sich in der Maßnahmentabelle auf Seite 156:_
*"Das Land nutzt seine eigene Rechtssetzungskompetenz:
- Prüfung der Weiterentwicklung des Landeswaldgesetzes im Hinblick auf die Fahrradfreundlichkeit unter Beachtung der Anforderungen aller WaldnutzerInnen".*
_
Dies soll in der kommenden Legislaturperiode bis 2020, in Abstimmungen der beteiligten Ministerien, geschehen. Da die Radstrategie von einem breiten Konsens aller Parteien und Verbände getragen wird, dürfen wir davon ausgehen, dass darin enthaltenen Maßnahmen auch nach der Wahl umgesetzt werden.

Damit das Papier nicht nur geduldig ist, sondern es auch tatsächlich eine Verbesserung der rechtlichen Lage gibt, wird die DIMB zusammen mit den anderen Radverbänden am runden Tisch weiter konstruktiv arbeiten. Ein kleiner Erfolg bisher, der uns Mut machen sollte für unser Anliegen weiter einzustehen.

Hier kann bei Minister Hermann der Beitrag positiv kommentiert werden.
https://www.facebook.com/WinneHermann/posts/10153367197811643

Die gesamte Radstrategie BaWü als Download gibt es hier:
http://mvi.baden-wuerttemberg.de/fi...oschueren/RadSTRATEGIE_Baden_Wuerttemberg.pdf_


----------



## duc-748S (28. Februar 2016)

Nicht zu 100% unser Thema, aber vielleicht ja doch für den ein oder anderen interessant, da der Bereich hier hin und wieder ja doch angeschnitten wird 
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...omt.b628c701-c4da-49cc-a6d0-c019470536ee.html


----------



## ciao heiko (11. März 2016)

Heute auf Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/899874923467485

_2-Meter-Regel macht Wahlkampf

Kurz vor der Wahl ist in der Südwestpresse ein Artikel erschienen in dem die Position der regionalen Landtagskandidaten abgefragt wird.

Der CDU Kandidatin setzt weiter auf auf lokale Lösungen, obwohl bekannt ist, dass das Freizeitwegekonzept, welches in Göppingen mit grossen Aufwand konzeptioniert wird, von den Beteiligten zerredet wird. So sind fast alle Vorschläge zu attraktiven Trails wieder heraus gefallen. Kaum ein Biker hat noch Zeit und Lust wiederholt in die Sitzungen zu gehen.

Der Kandidat der Grünen hält die Regelung für schwierige Stellen richtig. Da fragt man sich unweigerlich nach dem Rechtsverständnis der Grünen, wenn ein paar schwierige Stellen ein pauschales Verbot rechtfertigen sollen. 

Der FDP Kandidat schlägt sich auf die Seite der Waldbesitzer und spricht von illegalen Trails und den Eigentumsrechten. Dabei stehen diese bei der 2-Meter-Regel gar nicht zu Debatte. Es ist heute schon verboten eigene Strecken im Wald anzulegen. 

Der SPD Kandidat spricht sich dafür aus, dass in der nächsten Legislaturperiode das Waldgesetz angegangen werden soll und eine umfassende Lösung gefunden wird. Das ist auch immer unser Ziel gewesen. Unseres Erachtens wäre es aber auch diese Legislaturperiode für die Regierung ein Leichtes gewesen die Regelung zu ändern. Trotzdem ein echter Lichtblick in den Reihe der Antworten.

Vielen Dank an den Biker der bei den Kandidaten in seinem Wahlkreis nachgehakt hat. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Antworten eurer Kandidaten?


http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokale...e-eindeutige-Loesung-moeglich;art5573,3725735_

_._


----------



## JensDey (11. März 2016)

Ich finde das Thema aktuell nicht wichtig genug; iin Bezug auf die aktuelle Landtagswahl.
Auch wenn ich keine Lust habe mich kriminalisieren zu lassen. *1

Aber mal ehrlich. Wenn ich die Schwerpunkte und Häufigkeit der Themen hier im Forum sehe, brauchen wir uns absolut nicht wundern. AM, FR und Federwege, damit man auch wirklich ALLES fahren kann, ist dem Miteinander sicherlich wenig dienlich. Im Bikepark lernen, wie ich fahrlässig bis mutwilig Privatbesitz zerstöre.
Was bringen >130mm Federweg?
Ich kann Geländeschwierigkeiten beherschen, die sonst nur der gute Hans No Way Rey bewältigen konnte. Ich bin lange noch Starrgabel gefahren, als meine Buddies schon vollgefedert unterwegs waren. Ich konnte da fahren, wo sie fahren. Im Umkehrschluß konnten sie vollgefedert dort fahren, wo ich ungefedert fahren konnte. Und somit konnten wir in Massen Bereiche erobern, die ich alleine vielleicht gar nicht hätte fahren wollen.
Und das ganze dann mit Geschwindigkeiten, die anderen Angst und Sorge machen. Das dann wissentlich gefakte Argumente kommen, um uns wieder loszuwerden braucht uns nicht wundern.

Und der positive Effekt des friedlibenden Naturbikers ist nun mal deutlich schwieriger zu belegen, als die negativen Folgen unseres Tuns.

Wer kam denn mal auf die seltsame Idee die Moto Crosser aus dem Wald zu verbannen und warum sieht ein aktuelles FR-Bike einem Crosser so ähnlich?

*1 aktuell lasse ich es einfach mal darauf ankommen. 
Was mir wirklich Sorgen macht, ist die Sache mit dem Versicherungsschutz.


----------



## trail_desire (13. März 2016)

Wunschdenken und Realität sind leider meilenweit voneinander entfernt........








Heute aufgenommen im heimischen Wald zwischen Grötzingen und Jöhlingen(Hinterer Heuberg).....nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft halt
Eigentlich Ausverkauf.....da war mal Wald

Jahrelang haben sich die Grünen stark gemacht um die Entwaldung der Regenwälder zu stoppen.....bei den heimischen Wäldern ist man da aber nicht so interessiert. Da verdient man ja auch kräftig mit.....
Und diese Partei ist jetzt stärkste Partei in BW. Einziger Trost.....die anderen würden unseren Wald auch nicht retten.....alles Pack.

Irgendwann ist es soweit....dann haben wir chinesische Verhältnisse und japsen nach Luft im dicken Smog.


----------



## AlexMC (13. März 2016)

Auf dem Plakat ist ja nur eine Wiese, nix Wald. Passt doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (13. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wunschdenken und Realität sind leider meilenweit voneinander entfernt........
> 
> 
> Heute aufgenommen im heimischen Wald zwischen Grötzingen und Jöhlingen(Hinterer Heuberg).....nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft halt
> ...




...da siehst Du was verkehrt... 

...das ist lediglich eine Schneise für eine MTB-Strecke... ...halt etwas breiter angelegt, wegen der 2m Regel. 

Bei uns nahe Weinheim, an der Friedrichshütte, sieht man aktuell auch die "nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft" auf badischer Seite, und die, seit jahrzehnten im hessischen Odenwald praktizierte Methode, des Herausschlagens lediglich einzelner Bäume auf der gegenüberliegenden Wegseite... besser gesagt; man sieht nichts von irgendwelchen Zerstörungen.

Und wir hessischen Odenwälder MTBler leiden natürlich darunter. Denn wir müssen uns teils über gaanz schmale Singletrails quälen.


----------



## Aldar (15. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wunschdenken und Realität sind leider meilenweit voneinander entfernt........
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 472526
> 
> ...





Naiv , Ahnungslos mit einer realitätsfernen romantischen Ader

Das ist die einzige Beschreibung die auf dich passt .


----------



## viperman666 (15. März 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> Naiv , Ahnungslos mit einer realitätsfernen romantischen Ader
> 
> Das ist die einzige Beschreibung die auf dich passt .



Nee,eben genau nicht! trail desire hat es auf den Punkt gebracht!!! Die drei von Dir genannten Attribute gelten umso mehr für das Plakat/die Partei!!!


----------



## Aldar (15. März 2016)

das Plakat der Partei sehe ich gar nicht weil geblockt, mir geht's um die aussage zu den Bildern

er vergleicht den Angebauten Wirtschaftswald mit den natürlichen Urwäldern .
Beklagt das verschwinden des Waldes ,der in den letzten vier Jahrzehnten einen Zuwachs von 1mio Ha hatte,  durch die Raffgierigen Waldbesitzer die nur schnelles Geld scheffeln wollen.
Und Erklärt jeden zu einem asozialem  Umweltsünder der sich nicht seiner Fiktion der Waldbewirtschaftung unterordnet


----------



## MO_Thor (15. März 2016)

Naja, den Zuwachs sieht man nicht, passiert er doch in Gesamtdeutschland. Die eine kahlgerodete Stelle hingegen fällt sofort auf.
Sowas steht erstmal im Widerspruch zum Anspruch der Forstwirtschaft, "nachhaltig" zu wirtschaften. Bis DIESE Rodung wieder mit Bäumen gefüllt ist, vergehen mindestens 40 Jahre!
Da schüttelt wirklich jeder, der an der Stelle vorbeigeht, den Kopf. Touris und Einheimische, die den Wald besuchen, sehen anstelle des Naherholungsgebietes "Wald" das Industriegebiet "Wald". Das will keiner sehen.


----------



## trail_desire (15. März 2016)

_Deutschland ist eines der waldreichen Länder der Europäischen Union. Mit *11,4 Millionen Hektar* ist knapp ein Drittel der Gesamtfläche mit Wald bedeckt. In den letzten zehn Jahren hat die Waldfläche um 50.000 ha, um 0,4 % zugenommen_

soweit ja gut_,_ aber

_Der ökonomische Druck auf die Wälder wächst_

_Einerseits will die Bundesregierung bis 2020 mehr "Urwälder" in Deutschland schaffen. Gleichzeitig hat sie aber die Menge des erlaubten Holzeinschlags um *60 Prozent* erhöht. _
 

_ Nach einer Zielvorgabe des Bundesumweltministeriums sollen zehn Prozent des deutschen Waldes zu ungenutztem "Urwald" werden. Die Bundesländer setzen diese Vorgabe aber teilweise nur schleppend um. _

_  Seit 1990 hat sich der Holzeinschlag bereits mehr als verdoppelt, unter anderem, weil verstärkt mit Holz geheizt wird. Die bewaldete Fläche in Deutschland hat zwar seit 1970 um eine Million Hektar zugenommen. Trotz der Leitlinie "Nachhaltigkeit" in der deutschen Forstwirtschaft prägen jedoch viele naturferne, schnell wachsende Nadelforste die deutschen Waldlandschaften. Diese sind artenarm und instabil, anfällig für Schädlinge und Stürme, wie Umweltschutzorganisationen kritisieren._

Kann bitte mal jemand ausrechnen, wie lange das dann gutgeht? vielleicht du Aldar?

Interessante Quellen:
http://www.sdw.de/waldwissen/wald-in-deutschland/waldanteil
http://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/nano/umwelt/154194/index.html

*.....verbrennen und verbauen wir inzwischen doppelt so viel Holz wie nachwächst - den Rest importieren wir. Ist das noch nachhaltig?*
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...rennt-zuviel-holz-aus-dem-wald-a-1002063.html


----------



## viperman666 (15. März 2016)

Eine Anmerkung noch am Rande: War auch am So. verbotenerweise mit dem MTB unterweges. An einer Stelle im Wald stand ein Harvester. Als ich mir mal angeschaut hab was der in dem  geschätz 1Ha Wald um sich herum angestellt hat,kam mir das Grauen!!!! Mir kam dann sofort das Gespräch mit einem Förster hoch. "Die Biker wären schon ein Problem wegen der Bodenerrosion". Junge,da weiß ich nicht ob ich lachen oder kotzen soll!!!! Diese fadenscheinigen Argumente zur 2m Regel. Aber im Namen des Komerz ist alles legitim!?


----------



## trail_desire (15. März 2016)

viperman666 schrieb:


> "Die Biker wären schon ein Problem wegen der Bodenerrosion"



Wenn zu mir nochmal einer was wegen Bodenerosion sagt.......... bekommt er Hodenerosion


----------



## Aldar (15. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> _  Seit 1990 hat sich der Holzeinschlag bereits mehr als verdoppelt, unter anderem, weil verstärkt mit Holz geheizt wird. Die bewaldete Fläche in Deutschland hat zwar seit 1970 um eine Million Hektar zugenommen. Trotz der Leitlinie "Nachhaltigkeit" in der deutschen Forstwirtschaft prägen jedoch viele naturferne, schnell wachsende Nadelforste die deutschen Waldlandschaften. Diese sind artenarm und instabil, anfällig für Schädlinge und Stürme, wie Umweltschutzorganisationen kritisieren._
> 
> Kann bitte mal jemand ausrechnen, wie lange das dann gutgeht? vielleicht du Aldar?


also Wald hat seit 1970 trotz der Verdopplung der Holzeinschlags in den 90er Jahren um 10% zugenommen , sehe da rein vom Zahlenmaterial kein Problem.

Waldstrategie 2020 der sich zumindest alle Staatsforsten verschrieben haben ( http://www.bmel.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/Broschueren/Waldstrategie2020.pdf?__blob=publicationFile )
ist auch erst 10 Jahre Alt, Erfolg im Wald dauert halt und schaut auch oft anders aus als sich der Bürger das vorstellt.

auf seite 6 von Open trails hier gibt es zwei threads die Waldzerstörungen im Titel haben, dort wurde das alles schon mal vor 3 Jahren behandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (15. März 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> also Wald hat seit 1970 trotz der Verdopplung der Holzeinschlags in den 90er Jahren um 10% zugenommen , sehe da rein vom Zahlenmaterial kein Problem.


Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, das mittlere Baumalter nimmt rapide ab! Deutlicher kann die Entwicklung vom Ökosystem zur Nutholzplantage doch gar nicht dokumentiert werden!


----------



## Aldar (16. März 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, das mittlere Baumalter nimmt rapide ab! Deutlicher kann die Entwicklung vom Ökosystem zur Nutholzplantage doch gar nicht dokumentiert werden!





weiterer beweis für Naivität und Ahnungslosigkeit Bzw. dem Verschließen vor Tatsachen, der Deutsche Wald ist schon seit 200 Jahren nur Bedingt Ökosystem und unbedingt Nutzholzplantage, das das ein Fehler ist/war hat man ja erkannt und versucht es mit der Waldstrategie 2020 zumindest abzufedern  und bevor hier einer auf die Unglaubwürdigkeit von der Ilse verweist - alle größeren Umweltverbände haben mitgearbeitet und Ihn für gut befunden und alle Staatsforsten ( über 50% des Deutschen Waldes) und zumindest viele der Öffentlich rechtlichen Körperschaften ( Gemeinden & Kirchen )  haben ihn sich angeeignet .

Was noch fehlt ist die Erklärung wieso ein Junger Baum schlechter ist wie ein Alter also jetzt außer den Optischen gründen.


----------



## Athabaske (16. März 2016)

...weil der alte Baum eher Nistplatz ist, weil er jüngere Bäume "beschützt"?

Man sollte vielleicht zwischen Laubmischwald und reinem Nadelwald unterscheiden. Laubwald erneuert sich natürlicherweise durch Nachwachsen kleiner Bäume im "Schutz" der Alten bis diese umfallen und die Jungen ernähren. Nadelwald kann sich eigentlich nur durch flächendeckenden Verlust der alten Bäume regnerieren - Wind, Feuer oder Borkenkäfer. Soweit zumindest ich das verstanden habe.

Einen anderen Prozess beobachte ich im Heimatrevier, durch die immer lichteren Wälder nimmt der grüne Bodenbewuchs immens zu. Erstes Merkmal sind die sich immer mehr im Wald verbreiternden Brennesseln, die lichtliebende sind. Aber auch andere Bewüchse nehmen zu. Dort wo Schonwald ist, bleibt der Boden weitgehend braun und von Laub bedeckt. Nun sind lichte Wälder in bestimmten Ökosystemen vollkommen normal, aber eben nicht in unseren Regionen. Soweit man beim deutschen Wald überhaupt noch von Ökosystem reden kann?


----------



## Aldar (16. März 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...weil der alte Baum eher Nistplatz ist, weil er jüngere Bäume "beschützt"?
> 
> Man sollte vielleicht zwischen Laubmischwald und reinem Nadelwald unterscheiden. Laubwald erneuert sich natürlicherweise durch Nachwachsen kleiner Bäume im "Schutz" der Alten bis diese umfallen und die Jungen ernähren. Nadelwald kann sich eigentlich nur durch flächendeckenden Verlust der alten Bäume regnerieren - Wind, Feuer oder Borkenkäfer. Soweit zumindest ich das verstanden habe.
> 
> Einen anderen Prozess beobachte ich im Heimatrevier, durch die immer lichteren Wälder nimmt der grüne Bodenbewuchs immens zu. Erstes Merkmal sind die sich immer mehr im Wald verbreiternden Brennesseln, die lichtliebende sind. Aber auch andere Bewüchse nehmen zu. Dort wo Schonwald ist, bleibt der Boden weitgehend braun und von Laub bedeckt. Nun sind lichte Wälder in bestimmten Ökosystemen vollkommen normal, aber eben nicht in unseren Regionen. Soweit man beim deutschen Wald überhaupt noch von Ökosystem reden kann?



in den Bildern das Trail Desire gepostet hat kann man eigentlich ganz gut die Bäume erkennen die als Nistplatz usw. stehengelassen werden, das ist schon seit längerem Usus - außer bei reinen Nadelwäldern.

Kleine Laubbäume wachsen auch ohne den "Schutz " der Größeren ganz ausgezeichnet um genau zu sein sogar besser da sie nicht vom Licht abschnitten werden.

Das lichte Wälder nicht in unsere Region gehören kannst du wie belegen?

Deutscher Wald ist durchaus Ökosystem aber eben kein natürliches mehr , wobei man darüber streiten kann seit wann das so ist.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Deutsche Wald( und auch andere Wälder in stärker besiedelten gebieten) schon seit der Römerzeit nicht mehr natürliches Ökosystem - sondern ein künstliches Ökosystem.
Als Beispiel: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hutewald

Edit: zufälligerweise entspricht der Hutewald anscheinend dem Idealbild eines Waldes für die Deutschen


----------



## Black-Under (16. März 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...weil der alte Baum eher Nistplatz ist, weil er jüngere Bäume "beschützt"?



Nicht nur beschützt sondern auch umsorgt. Mitlerweile ist bekannt das Bäume untereinander agieren und u.U Nährstoffe austauschen. Ein älterer Baum kann das besser.


----------



## Black-Under (16. März 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Deutsche Wald( und auch andere Wälder in stärker besiedelten gebieten) schon seit der Römerzeit nicht mehr natürliches Ökosystem - sondern ein künstliches Ökosystem.



Zu der Zeit der Römer gab es in Mitteleuropa noch weite Teile dichten Urwaldes mit einzelnen Nischen welche die Römer geschlagen hatten.
Das war noch ein deutliches Ökosystem. 

Das Ökosystem Wald ist eher mit der Industriealisierung verschwunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (16. März 2016)

@Aldar
Für mich ist das müßig, weiter mit dir zu diskutieren. Mal ist der Wald eigentlich kein Ökosystem, dann wieder ein künstliches, mal stellen alte Bäume keinen Mehrwert dar, dann läßt man sie wieder aus gutem Grund stehen, mal haben die Harvesterspuren ökologischen Mehrwert, mal sind sie notwendiges Übel... Du drehst dir die Argumente grad, wie du sie brauchst.
Ob es Naivität ist, die du anderen vorwirfst oder Lobbyarbeit, die dur für irgendjemand betreibst. Keine Ahnung, ist auch egal. Ich hatte dich aufgefordert, deine Aussagen zu belegen. Aber will man das, wenn die Argumente sich ständig verändern. Ich erwarte von daher eigentlich auch nichts mehr von dir...


----------



## Aldar (16. März 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Zu der Zeit der Römer gab es in Mitteleuropa noch weite Teile dichten Urwaldes mit einzelnen Nischen welche die Römer geschlagen hatten.
> Das war noch ein deutliches Ökosystem.
> 
> Das Ökosystem Wald ist eher mit der Industriealisierung verschwunden.



ich bleibe dabei das bereits seit der Römerzeit der Wald nur noch ein künstliches Ökosystem ist - mal mehr mal weniger

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschichte_des_Waldes_in_Mitteleuropa


----------



## Aldar (16. März 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, das mittlere Baumalter nimmt rapide ab! Deutlicher kann die Entwicklung vom Ökosystem zur Nutholzplantage doch gar nicht dokumentiert werden!





TTT schrieb:


> @Aldar
> Für mich ist das müßig, weiter mit dir zu diskutieren. Mal ist der Wald eigentlich kein Ökosystem, dann wieder ein künstliches, mal stellen alte Bäume keinen Mehrwert dar, dann läßt man sie wieder aus gutem Grund stehen, mal haben die Harvesterspuren ökologischen Mehrwert, mal sind sie notwendiges Übel... Du drehst dir die Argumente grad, wie du sie brauchst.
> Ob es Naivität ist, die du anderen vorwirfst oder Lobbyarbeit, die dur für irgendjemand betreibst. Keine Ahnung, ist auch egal. Ich hatte dich aufgefordert, deine Aussagen zu belegen. Aber will man das, wenn die Argumente sich ständig verändern. Ich erwarte von daher eigentlich auch nichts mehr von dir...



sieht hier irgendeiner eine Aufforderung außer TTT?

du hast halt deinen Standpunkt und davon wird nicht abgewichen , vor allem nicht wenn man nur in schwarz/weiß denken kann.
Und Lesen tust du auch was du willst, von verstehen mal abgesehen.
Hier paar Erklärungen für dich:
Ökosystem im Bezug auf Wald = Wald ohne Unterscheidung ob Plantage oder nicht , ohne Wertung
Natürliches Ökosystem im Bezug auf Wald = Wald ohne Menschliche Einflüsse ( Diskussionswürdig- da der Mensch auch Natürlich ist)  
Künstliches Ökosystem im Bezug auf Wald = Wald der dem Menschlichen Einfluss unterliegt ( s.o)
Alte Bäume haben ein Grund das sie stehenbleiben , eine Wertung habe ich wie du unterstellst nicht vorgenommen

Das mit dem Harvesterspuren hast du wohl aus den älteren Threads und ich bleibe dabei das sie sowohl notwendiges Übel sind als auch die Biodiversität im Wald erhöhen können. Als beleg ziehe ich


Athabaske schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Einen anderen Prozess beobachte ich im Heimatrevier, durch die immer lichteren Wälder nimmt der grüne Bodenbewuchs immens zu. Erstes Merkmal sind die sich immer mehr im Wald verbreiternden Brennesseln, die lichtliebende sind. Aber auch andere Bewüchse nehmen zu. Dort wo Schonwald ist, bleibt der Boden weitgehend braun und von Laub bedeckt


heran.

von dir erwarte ich übrigens auch nichts , aber evtl. hilft es anderen über den Tellerrand zu schauen


----------



## Muckymu (16. März 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> du hast halt deinen Standpunkt und davon wird nicht abgewichen , vor allem nicht wenn man nur in schwarz/weiß denken kann.



Daher nennt man es Standpunkt.
Ansonsten müsste  es Drum-herum-Hüpfpunkt heißen.

Und schwarz/weiß lässt sich wunderbar denken, wenn man Fakten zugrunde legt.
Ist der Wasser naß?
Finger rein, Finger raus, Finger naß:
Wasser ist naß!


----------



## Black-Under (16. März 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> ich bleibe dabei das bereits seit der Römerzeit der Wald nur noch ein künstliches Ökosystem ist - mal mehr mal weniger
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschichte_des_Waldes_in_Mitteleuropa




Wenn Du schon Wiki zitierst (eigentlich die schlechteste Quelle) dann lese richtig. Denn die Römer hatten nicht ganz Germanien besetzt. Wenn wurde nur die Ökologie gewisser Waldgebiete verändert/beinflußt. Daraus auf den "Wald" im ganzen zu schließen ist einfach falsch.
Dann könnte man argumentieren der Wald ist seit dem Sesshaft werden der Frühmenschen kein Ökosystem mehr.

Lies mal Literatur der Römer über den dunklen gefährlichen Germanischen Wald.

PS. warum sind Harvester notwendiges Übel? Da gibt es durchaus Alternativen.


----------



## Aldar (16. März 2016)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Daher nennt man es Standpunkt.
> Ansonsten müsste man es Drum-herum-Hüpfpunkt heißen.
> 
> Und schwarz/weiß lässt sich wunderbar denken, wenn man Fakten zugrunde legt.
> ...



das ist ok wenn man Fakten hat mit dem man den Standpunkt belegen kann ( ist Wasser Naß? )

Es wird aber zum Problem wenn man aufgrund von "gefühlten Fakten" argumentieren will und außerdem noch etwas in der Politik erreichen will , zumindest solange man sachlich bleiben will und nicht durch Polemik Stimmung macht, was sicher manchmal zielführend ist.
Bzw. man sollte sich wenn man schon polemisiert nicht hinter den eigenen Finger verstecken und Sachlichkeit heucheln


----------



## Aldar (16. März 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon Wiki zitierst (eigentlich die schlechteste Quelle) dann lese richtig. Denn die Römer hatten nicht ganz Germanien besetzt. Wenn wurde nur die Ökologie gewisser Waldgebiete verändert/beinflußt. Daraus auf den "Wald" im ganzen zu schließen ist einfach falsch.
> Dann könnte man argumentieren der Wald ist seit dem Sesshaft werden der Frühmenschen kein Ökosystem mehr.
> 
> Lies mal Literatur der Römer über den dunklen gefährlichen Germanischen Wald.
> ...



wenn der halbe Wald nicht mehr "natürlich" ist , ist dann der ganze Wald "natürlich"?

und wenn du schon lesen Empfiehlst , dann lese doch auch den Rest es ist halt mitnichten so das der Wald seine "Natürlichkeit" erst mit der Industrialisierung verloren hat.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohenlohische_Forstordnung_(1579)

Alternativen zum Harvester sind für dich was genau?

Mir fallen da nur  Axt, Muli und Billigarbeitskräfte ein.


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. März 2016)

Alles was im Moment steht ist ein "Zweit"Wald.



> Alle sozialen Kämpfe des Mittelalters wurden im, am und um den Wald ausgetragen. Die Frage lautet: Wem gehörten die Wälder?
> Für den Adel waren sie Jagdgebiet, für die Bauern Holzlieferant und Weide. Aber das Holz wanderte dahin, wo am meisten berappt wurde, also z.B. ins Mittelmeergebiet, nach Venedig etc. Fichtenstämme aus dem Schwarzwald wurden den Rhein hinuntergeflößt und landeten in England zum Schiffsbau. *Der Schwarzwald war im Mittelalter nicht schwarz vor Fichten u.a. Bäumen, sondern höchstens vor dem Rauch der Köhlerei, ansonsten öd und wüst*. Überall qualmten die Kohlenmeiler, um den Brennstoff zur Erzschmelze zu liefern. Daneben wurden Stempel, Streben und Bohlen für die Bergbau gebraucht, Feuerholz, Bauholz, Werkzeuge, Fässer, Wagen usw.
> Ganze Wälder entschwanden im Flotten- und Bergbau. Eine Schneise zog sich durch Baumeinschlag quer durch Europa von der Adria bis zum Baltikum. Die Europäer zehrten ihre natürlichen Ressourcen in den Jahrzehnten vor Kolumbus weitgehend auf. Die Flüsse waren leer, die Wälder gerodet. Der Kontinent war voller Menschen, die nicht wussten, wohin. Fortwährend wurden Kriege angezettelt; nirgendwo waren die Rivalitäten zwischen Fürsten und Königen so stark.



Was mein Revier betrifft.

Moderne Museen oder Gemeinde Schautafeln nehmen inzwischen Bezug auf diesen Teil der Geschichte.


----------



## Black-Under (16. März 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> Mir fallen da nur  Axt, Muli und Billigarbeitskräfte ein.



z.B. Motorsäge, Rückemaschinen.

PS. Ein Muli ist nicht gut geeignet für Rückearbeiten, dann schon eher Rückepferde. Richtig gut scheinst du dich ja nicht auszukennen. Stand das nicht in Wiki.

Ist schon interessant wenn Leute Ihr Wissen nur aus Wiki beziehen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. März 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> Hier paar Erklärungen...:
> Ökosystem im Bezug auf Wald = Wald ohne Unterscheidung ob Plantage oder nicht , ohne Wertung
> Natürliches Ökosystem im Bezug auf Wald = Wald ohne Menschliche Einflüsse ( Diskussionswürdig- da der Mensch auch Natürlich ist)
> Künstliches Ökosystem im Bezug auf Wald = Wald der dem Menschlichen Einfluss unterliegt ( s.o)
> Alte Bäume haben ein Grund das sie stehenbleiben , eine Wertung habe ich wie du unterstellst nicht vorgenommen


Diese unterscheidungen - definitionen sind wichtig, damit klar ist, worüber man redet. Und dann kommen die wertungen. Was ist wertvoller? Und damit kommt die frage, von welchem standpunkt aus?
Das erinnert mich an ein vogelbuch, das ich als kind geschenkt bekam. Dort war bei jeder vogelart genau vermerkt nutzen:schaden, z.b. 30:70. Irgendwann fragt sich dann auch ein kind, nutzen und schaden für wen?
Wir können die gleiche wertung für harvester, wanderer, reiter, wildsauen, die axt im walde, das rückpferd und den mountainbiker machen.
Klar, derzeit hat selbstverständlich der mountainbiker das schlechteste verhältnis, weil die masse der anderen die wertungen macht. Dabei kann sich eine eidechse oder schlange auf einem singletrail am hang sehr schön sonnen, was sie unter blättern nicht kann. Sie brauchen gar keine harvester spuren.
Das einzig beständige ist der wechsel (zahllose urheber), auch für ökosysteme. Sie verändern sich. Und in wessen status quo das am wenigsten passt, der echauffiert sich am lautesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (16. März 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nicht nur beschützt sondern auch umsorgt. Mitlerweile ist bekannt das Bäume untereinander agieren und u.U Nährstoffe austauschen. Ein älterer Baum kann das besser.



Alte Bäume können noch mehr...schnell wachsende und dann wieder abgeerntete "Wälder haben längst nicht mehr die Leistung beim Klimaschutz...

_Auch beim Klimaschutz büße der deutsche Wald zunehmend seine Wirkung ein, argumentiert der Präsident des Naturschutzbunds Deutschland, Olaf Tschimpke. "Er kann seine wichtige Funktion als Senke des Klimagases CO2 nur wahrnehmen, wenn er schonend behandelt und nicht übernutzt wird." So habe der deutsche Wald vor 20 Jahren noch 17 Millionen Tonnen Kohlenstoff pro Jahr neu gebunden. Heute seien es laut einer Studie der Bundesregierung nur noch 4,7 Millionen Tonnen.(trotz steigender "Waldfläche") Hintergrund sei der schnelle Durchsatz rasch wachsender Hölzer. Heute würden 93 Prozent des jährlichen Holzzuwachses abgeschöpft, sagt Tschimpke. _

Und natürlich hat Aldar recht, der Wald wächst....zumindest die Fläche die per gesetzlicher Definition zum Wald erklärt wird, wird zumindest nicht geringer. 
Immer neue Forstautobahnen von 3.50 m und Tonnen von Schotter gehören ja auch dazu!politisch kann man sich alles schönreden....

Zum Vergleich
_*Die ökologische Definition:*_
_ Wald ist ein vernetztes Sozialgebilde und Wirkungsgefüge seiner sich gegenseitig beeinflussenden und oft voneinander abhängigen biologischen, physikalischen und chemischen Bestandteile, das praktisch von der obersten Krone bis hinunter zu den äußersten Wurzelspitzen reicht. Kennzeichnend ist die konkurrenzbedingte Vorherrschaft der Bäume. Dadurch entsteht auch ein Waldbinnenklima, das sich wesentlich von dem des Freilandes unterschiedet. Dieses kann sich nur bei einer Mindesthöhe, Mindestfläche und Mindestdichte der Bäume entwickeln._

Aber was reg ich mich auf. Glauben wir halt einfach was uns die Waldfachmänner weiss machen. Dass ich im Wald nur noch dünne Stämmchn sehe liegt wahrscheinlich an meiner gestörten Wahrnehmung. Ist ja auch schön....man kann nachts bei Vollmond wieder ohne Licht einen Nightride starten, wenn der Wald so hell ist Also zurücklehnen, chillen und an das Gute in den Menschen glauben...

Apropos dünne Stämmchen.....um die Antwort vorwegzunehmen: Durchforstung muss gemacht werden. Aber nicht alle dicken raus und alles dünne stehen lassen, sondern viel dünnes weg, um einzelne zu besserem Wachstum zu bringen. Das passiert aber momentan selten, weil das ist nur Arbeit die Geld kostet und nicht sofort Kohle bringt. Und das ist das Problem. Nachhaltig wäre, wenn auch für die Zukunft dicke Stämme aufgezogen würden und über bleiben....


----------



## MO_Thor (16. März 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> zumindest die Fläche die per gesetzlicher Definition zum Wald erklärt wird, wird zumindest nicht geringer.


Oh oh, welch steile Vorlage. 
"Wald ist, was ihr draus macht" - platt gesagt: 10 Bäume fällen auf 10ha. 3 neue wachsen nach und die Legislative ernennt die 12ha drumherum zum Wald. Klasse, unser Wald wächst!

In Sachen Forstwirtschaft ist mir in meiner Gegend zuletzt nur eins sauer aufgestoßen: dass Bäume nach Fällarbeiten rund 6 Wochen lang quer über den Wirtschaftswegen lagen. Dass mal Kronen links und rechts der Wege liegenbleiben oder etwas auf den Weg ragen, kein Ding. Aber dass ganze Stämme einfach liegengelassen werden, fand ich schon merkwürdig. Wars den Forstjungs zu kalt?


----------



## Aldar (16. März 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wir können die gleiche wertung für harvester, wanderer, reiter, wildsauen, die axt im walde, das rückpferd und den mountainbiker machen.
> Klar, derzeit hat selbstverständlich der mountainbiker das schlechteste verhältnis, weil die masse der anderen die wertungen macht.



Und sie nehmen diese Wertungen mit hanebüchenen, falschen oder schlichtweg erfundenen Argumenten vor über die wir zurecht sauer und enttäuscht sind.

Deshalb sollten wir wenn wir schon sachlich bleiben wollen (*) nicht den selben Fehler machen. 

Mit Polemik macht man sich auf jeden Fall bei den Fachleuten auf der anderen Seite keine Freunde, sofern welche Sympathien für MTBler hegen. 
Und die Masse der Wähler die politisch Evtl was anstoßen könnten haben und kriegen wir auf absehbare Zeit auch nicht auf unsere Seite, die Ressentiments sind doch zu hoch und im Zweifel glaubt man eher den Experten der Gegenseite.

* Wer sich die Mühe machen will kann in diesem Thread übrigens nachlesen das ich die Petition für Zeitverschwendung halte , habe sowohl Reaktion und Ergebnis genau vorhergesagt. Meiner Meinung nach hätte man gleich den Weg bis Gericht wählen müssen/sollen. Dann hätte man sich viel Zeit erspart


----------



## Speci007 (17. März 2016)

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/video/die-grenzen-der-nachhaltigkeit-102.html


----------



## Athabaske (17. März 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> in den Bildern das Trail Desire gepostet hat kann man eigentlich ganz gut die Bäume erkennen die als Nistplatz usw. stehengelassen werden, das ist schon seit längerem Usus - außer bei reinen Nadelwäldern.
> 
> Kleine Laubbäume wachsen auch ohne den "Schutz " der Größeren ganz ausgezeichnet um genau zu sein sogar besser da sie nicht vom Licht abschnitten werden.
> 
> ...





> Anders dagegen die Buche. Sie ist vor allem in dunkleren Wäldern zu finden. Dort wächst sie langsam im Schutz und Schatten anderer Bäume. Ihre Rinde ist deshalb recht dünn und eher glatt. «Das kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen», sagt Sebastian Höllerl. «Denn wenn ein Sturm die umstehenden Bäume umwirft, steht die Buche plötzlich in der Sonne. Sie hat aber keine dicke Haut, die sie schützt. So bekommt sie einen Sonnenbrand.»


http://www.mittelbayerische.de/jung...inde-schuetzt-die-baeume-21990-art777784.html
Eben deswegen sind Buchen- und Buchenmischwälder dicht und dunkel. Und nicht ohne Grund werden deswegen bevorzugt in meiner Gegend Eichen nachgepflanzt, weil die mit den ausgelichteten Wäldern besser zurecht kommen.

Anderes Beispiel, "mein" Förster nannte in einem Waldzustandsbericht bzw im Bewirtschaftungsplan die Zahl von ca. 30.000 Festmeter die er seiner Berechnung nach dem hiesigen Wald jährlich entnehmen kann, wenn er nicht mehr Ernten will, als nachwachsen kann. Einer der Sommerstürme der letzten Jahre hatte geschätzte 40.000 Festmeter umgeworfen und im selben Jahr werden weitere 30.000 zusätzlich entnommen, weil das so eingeplant war - ja wachsen jetzt plötzlich doppelt soviele Bäume nach?

Beste Schizophrenie in dem Zusammenhang, um angeblich durch Waldbesucher (alle nicht nur Moutainbiker) bedrohte Weißtannen zu schützen wird ein jahrhunderte alter Weg mit Wipfelholz zugeschüttet, gleichzeitig aber Vollernter im selben Gewann zum Holzeinschlag eingesetzt.

Biodiversität ist nicht in der Wüste Wiese zu pflanzen, darum sind die grünen Waldböden auch kein Gewinn, wenn dadurch der natürliche Lebensraum derer vernichtet wird, die sich auf die dichten Buchen- und Buchenmischwälder spezialisiert haben. Genauso das Märchen vom Biotop-Gewinn für Frösche und Lurche in den Furchen der Vollernter. Die siedeln sich da tatsächlich an, auch weil die Pfützen so schön sonnig liegen, aber gleichzeitig werden auf Dauer in dem Bereich keine großen Bäume mehr wachsen können, weil der Boden verdichtet ist.


----------



## trail_desire (17. März 2016)

Speci007 schrieb:


> http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/video/die-grenzen-der-nachhaltigkeit-102.html



Irgendwie ist es so wie wenn man den Lemmingen beim Selbstmord zusieht......nur realer  Wir vernichten uns selbst....


----------



## ciao heiko (17. März 2016)

Gestern lief im BR - Bayerischer Rundfunk ein Beitrag über die Anforderungen an den Wald zwischen Holzwirtschaft und Naturschutz.

Die Grenzen der Nachhaltigkeit

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/video/die-grenzen-der-nachhaltigkeit-102.html

.


----------



## Athabaske (17. März 2016)

...Blitzmerker


----------



## Speci007 (17. März 2016)

Zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (17. März 2016)

Manchmal sieht man halt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Komisch  wie komm ich jetzt bloß da drauf


----------



## Stopelhopser (17. März 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Genauso das Märchen vom Biotop-Gewinn für Frösche und Lurche in den Furchen der Vollernter. Die siedeln sich da tatsächlich an, auch weil die Pfützen so schön sonnig liegen, aber gleichzeitig werden auf Dauer in dem Bereich keine großen Bäume mehr wachsen können, weil der Boden verdichtet ist.



Das wurde bei einem ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz auch so deklariert. Jetzt nach dem Abrücken der Freunde aus Frankreich ist die Gegend Naturschutzgebiet geworden und der Biker wird ausgeperrt. 
Ich frage mich wie sich evolutionstechnisch die Lurche so erhalten haben ohne Brutmöglichkeit, bis Sie dann Gott sei Dank nach dem WWII in den Furchen der Armee Fahrzeuge ihre Kinderstuben finden konnten. Tatsache ist nur das jetzt keine mehr da sind.


----------



## trail_desire (17. März 2016)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> ....... Tatsache ist nur das jetzt keine mehr da sind.



Klarer Fall: Die sind ertrunken


----------



## Athabaske (17. März 2016)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Das wurde bei einem ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz auch so deklariert. Jetzt nach dem Abrücken der Freunde aus Frankreich ist die Gegend Naturschutzgebiet geworden und der Biker wird ausgeperrt.
> Ich frage mich wie sich evolutionstechnisch die Lurche so erhalten haben ohne Brutmöglichkeit, bis Sie dann Gott sei Dank nach dem WWII in den Furchen der Armee Fahrzeuge ihre Kinderstuben finden konnten. Tatsache ist nur das jetzt keine mehr da sind.


...wer ist nicht mehr da, die Freunde aus Frankreich? Die Lurche? Oder die Furchen?

Wobei Lurche und Freunde aus Frankreich ja eine gewisse gegenseitige Beeinflussung haben könnte...


----------



## Black-Under (17. März 2016)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Das wurde bei einem ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz auch so deklariert. Jetzt nach dem Abrücken der Freunde aus Frankreich ist die Gegend Naturschutzgebiet geworden und der Biker wird ausgeperrt.
> Ich frage mich wie sich evolutionstechnisch die Lurche so erhalten haben ohne Brutmöglichkeit, bis Sie dann Gott sei Dank nach dem WWII in den Furchen der Armee Fahrzeuge ihre Kinderstuben finden konnten. Tatsache ist nur das jetzt keine mehr da sind.



Das ist die selbe Logik wie sie uns Kletterer im Siebengebirge verboten haben am Stenzelberg zu klettern.
Weil sich während dort geklettert wurde Eidechsen angesiedelt haben. Die brauchen nämlich einen unbewachsenen Felsfuß. Der wurde von den Kletterern natürlich freigehalten. Dann wurden die Kerle so zahlreich, dass man sie schützen muss. Jetzt ist klettern verboten, die Felsen sind mit Brombeerhecken zugewachsen und Eidechsen sind keine mehr zu sehen. Selbst die Vögel welche in den Felswänden brüten sind weniger geworden, weil jetzt über den Bewuchs von oben Fressfeinde an die Nester kommen.

Ganz tolle Sache dieser Naturschutz.


----------



## prince67 (17. März 2016)

Und die Brombeeren könnten da wahrscheinlich nur wachsen, weil vorher ständig freigeräumt wurde und ursprüngliche Vegetation verdrängt wurde. Brombeeren sind IIRC Erstbesiedler von Brachflächen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (17. März 2016)

prince67 schrieb:


> Und die Brombeeren könnten da wahrscheinlich nur wachsen, weil vorher ständig freigeräumt wurde und ursprüngliche Vegetation verdrängt wurde. Brombeeren sind IIRC Erstbesiedler von Brachflächen.


Klar wer will schon an dem Kletterfelsen in Brombeeren stehen. Außerdem hat der Alpenverein zweimal im Jahr alles freigeschnitten. Das macht jetzt keiner mehr. Aber die Sicherungshaken die haben die abgeflext.


----------



## damage0099 (17. März 2016)

Klasse!
Für solch Scherze ist bald eh kein Geld mehr da


----------



## Black-Under (17. März 2016)

prince67 schrieb:


> Und die Brombeeren könnten da wahrscheinlich nur wachsen, weil vorher ständig freigeräumt wurde und ursprüngliche Vegetation verdrängt wurde. Brombeeren sind IIRC Erstbesiedler von Brachflächen.



Die Brombeeren konnten deshalb gut wachsen, weil nach dem Kletterverbot alles mit der groben Kelle gerodet wurde. Von dem Alpenverein wurden nur die Felsfüße freigehalten. Sonst standen da eben die typischen (einheimischen Gehölzer).


----------



## Stopelhopser (17. März 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wer ist nicht mehr da, die Freunde aus Frankreich? Die Lurche? Oder die Furchen?
> 
> Wobei Lurche und Freunde aus Frankreich ja eine gewisse gegenseitige Beeinflussung haben könnte...



Nix ist mehr da. Und die Ersatzbiker als Furchenzieher werden nicht toleriert.

Es waren m.W. Gelbbauchunken und deren Keulen stehen nicht auf der Speisekarte.


----------



## Das-Licht (18. März 2016)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Nix ist mehr da. Und die Ersatzbiker als Furchenzieher werden nicht toleriert.
> 
> Es waren m.W. Gelbbauchunken und deren Keulen stehen nicht auf der Speisekarte.



...in Hermeskeil, auf dem ehemaligem Truppenübungsplatz, hat man genau dieses Problem erkannt, und so dürfen dort zu bestimmten Zeiten Offroad-Veranstaltungen (Geländewagen, Quads) stattfinden, um ebenjene Kulturlandschaft, in der sich dieses seltenen Tierarten erhalten haben, als Biotop bestehen zu lassen. Anderswo wurde Steinbrüchen, in Denen ja täglich lautes Leben herrschte, die Lizenz entzogen, um den sehr seltenen Bienenfresser (eine Vogelart) zu erhalten. Ferner bekamen die Betreiber die Auflage zur "Renaturierung". Nun ist der Steinbruch fast weg - und der Bienenfresser auch. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt, dass ausgerechnet mit der intensiven Poulationsbeobachtung durch Hobbyornithologen und Naturschützer der Bestand deutlich schrumpfte. An der Bergstraße laufen Programme, die alten verwilderten "Wingerte" wieder zu bearbeien, um fast ausgestorbenen Tieren wieder eine Heimstatt zu geben.

Derlei gibt es viele Beispiele. Deutschland hat schon seit Jahrhunderten kein Fleckchen Natur mehr, und ist somit eine Kulturlandschaft.  Das Ökosystem hat sich entsprechend angepasst und in dadurch geschaffenen sicheren Nieschen auch weiterentwickelt. Ob Ochsenkarren, Fußgänger, Reiter, oder Traktor, Wanderer und Mountainbiker; dem Ökosystem ist das offensichtlich recht einerlei. Naturschutz in Kerneuropa ist auch Nutzung und Eingriff des Menschen.  ....auch wenn das esoterisch verklärte Weltverbesserer anders "sehen".


----------



## Stopelhopser (18. März 2016)

Ein Blick über die Grenze ist auch mal lehrreich. In den Vogesen geht nun mal ziemlich viel was offroad angeht. Eben so Sachen wie Quads, MX oder long distance Enduro Rennen mit Motorkraft. Finde ich etwas befremdlich aber wenn man mal den Oberlehrer außen vor lässt: So eine Tierwelt wie dort gibt es im Schwarzwald nicht. Ist natürlich etwas Apfel/Birnen weil dort die Waldgebiete ohne Zerschneidung durch Besiedlung deutlich flächiger sind. Aber der Tierwelt ist es offensichtlich schnuppe wenn ein paar Mal im Jahr paar verrückte Typen durch den Wald heizen. Und das Thema MTB was dort VTT heißt sehen alle betroffenen Parteien völlig entspannt. Auch auf Grund der Lebenseinstellung.


----------



## Athabaske (18. März 2016)

...und dem unzweifelhaft viel besseren Essen!


----------



## Black-Under (18. März 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und dem unzweifelhaft viel besseren Essen!


Na ja.....

Das mit der Lebenseinstellung der Franzosen ist aber auch kein gutes Beispiel. Denen geht alles am Popo vorbei. 
Man muss schon das gesunde Mittelmaß finden.


----------



## ciao heiko (7. April 2016)

Machen Forstmaschinen unseren Wald kaputt?

Heute Abend 20.15 Uhr im SWR "Zur Sache Baden-Württemberg"
Der SWR greift die modernen Forstmethoden als Leitthema auf.

Bei den Dreharbeiten war auch ein Vertreter der DIMB - Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. mit dabei und spricht die zunehmende Zerstörung der attraktiven, naturbelassenen Wege an. Wird die Erholungsfunktion, die der Wald gesetzlich erbringen sollte, noch ausreichend von den Forstverwaltungen berücksichtigt?

http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-w...4/did=17013550/nid=3477354/1ln72ca/index.html

.


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. April 2016)

Gut aufgepasst - wollte es gerade einstellen.



> "Da besteht ein Missverständnis", sagt ein Waldbesitzer, "und zwar das Missverständnis, der Wald müsse den Bürgern ein Freizeitpark sein." Der Wald sei vor allem ein Wirtschaftsfaktor. Müssen Naturfreunde dann mit "Bombeneinschlägen" in ihrem Wald leben?



Ist doch prima, in Industriegebieten üben klassisch die Rennradler time trail oder Kriterien zu fahren. Somit können MTBler im Wirtschaftsgebiet Wald ungestraft trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (7. April 2016)

"Max Erbgraf zu Königsegg-Aulendorf" das sagt doch schon viel. Für die sind wir immer noch die dummen Untertanen die denen blos nicht im Weg stehe sollen. Warum hat man nach dem Krieg mit dem Adelsgeschlecht eigentlich nicht aufgeräumt. Die sind doch nur durch unsauber Machenschaften (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) im Mittelalter an Ihre Besitztümer gekommen.


----------



## Mountain77 (15. April 2016)

http://dradiowissen.de/beitrag/mountainbike-und-geocaching-im-wald-tobt-chaos

Krieg im Wald und 80-90Stundenkilometer. Wieder einmal fantastisch recherchiert und in zwei Minuten Bockmist verwandelt!


----------



## Black-Under (15. April 2016)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://dradiowissen.de/beitrag/mountainbike-und-geocaching-im-wald-tobt-chaos
> 
> Krieg im Wald und 80-90Stundenkilometer. Wieder einmal fantastisch recherchiert und in zwei Minuten Bockmist verwandelt!


Selten so viel Fehlinformationen auf einen Haufen gelesen.

Und wieder die Mär vom verschrecktem Wild. Wenn ich nachts durch den Wald jogge, wo ist das Rotwild? Nicht im Wald...sondern auf den Wiesen (welche immer seltener werden) denn Rotwild sind keine Waldtiere und eine  Wildsau läßt sich durch nichts erschrecken.

PS-letztens erschrak ich mich, weil von Rechts etwas auf mich zuflog, ein Greifvogel er drehte genau in meine Richtung und flog kurz vor mir in Kopfhöhe fast Hundert Meter vor mir her. Ich konnte den fast greifen, dass hat den überhaupt nicht gejuckt, dass ich da war. Wahnsinnserlebnis.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (15. April 2016)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://dradiowissen.de/beitrag/mountainbike-und-geocaching-im-wald-tobt-chaos
> 
> Krieg im Wald und 80-90Stundenkilometer. Wieder einmal fantastisch recherchiert und in zwei Minuten Bockmist verwandelt!


Und schon wieder die alte Geschichte von den bösen MTBler(innen), die quer durch den Wald fahren  Glaubt eigentlich noch irgend jemand diesen ausgemachten Schwachsinn


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (16. April 2016)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Krieg im Wald und 80-90Stundenkilometer. Wieder einmal fantastisch recherchiert und in zwei Minuten Bockmist verwandelt!


hab zuerst ...fanatisch recherchiert... gelesen


----------



## Mountain77 (16. April 2016)

Passt ja auch fast. Hm, sehe gerade, dass "fantastisch" besser waere.


----------



## Carsten (22. April 2016)

Mountainbiker als Neozoten im  Wald?
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...3326687455649/928000187321625/?type=3&theater
unbegründete Ängste vor neuen Nachbarn...


----------



## An der Alb (22. April 2016)

Lust und Frust in der Grauzone:

http://www.teckbote.de/nachrichten/...st-und-Frust-in-der-Grauzone-_arid,93243.html



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Talpatalk


----------



## iTom (23. April 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, wo es hier mit der 2m-Regel Probleme geben soll. Die Wege werden doch von den Forstbehörden regelmäßig ausgebaut. Das hier war mal ein Singletrail (MTB-Fahren verboten), jetzt ist er mit einem Harvester ausgebaut worden (Breite unter 6- oder 4-Rad ) und siehe da, MTB-Fahren erlaubt . Das sind halt schlaue Leute bei der Forstbehörde. Akademische Intelligenzbestien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. April 2016)

iTom schrieb:


> ... siehe da, MTB-Fahren erlaubt .



Häh?
Das sind doch jetzt drei singletrails!


----------



## Mekkra (23. April 2016)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wo es hier mit der 2m-Regel Probleme geben soll. Die Wege werden doch von den Forstbehörden regelmäßig ausgebaut. Das hier war mal ein Singletrail (MTB-Fahren verboten), jetzt ist er mit einem Harvester ausgebaut worden (Breite unter 6- oder 4-Rad ) und siehe da, MTB-Fahren erlaubt . Das sind halt schlaue Leute bei der Forstbehörde. Akademische Intelligenzbestien


----------



## iTom (23. April 2016)

Seht Ihr, hier kann man dann wieder, aber dafür ganz legal, fahren


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Mai 2016)

*Trailpflege mit dem Schwarzwaldverein am Hohen Horn*

Bei Offenburg folgten gestern über 20 Mountainbiker dem gemeinsamen Aufruf der DIMB - Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. und der Schwarzwaldverein Ortsgruppe Offenburg zur Instandsetzung eines Weges.

Weiter auf https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/932919340163043


.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (2. Mai 2016)

Bonde ist schon mal weg: http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...ach-affaeren-geruechten-auf-amt-14211199.html


----------



## dickerbert (2. Mai 2016)

Super! Kriegen wir sowas dem Kretschmann nicht auch angedichtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (2. Mai 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Kriegen wir sowas dem Kretschmann nicht auch angedichtet?


Ich glaube eher nicht. Der ist so konservativ, der würde wahrscheinlich nicht einmal falsch parken


----------



## trail_desire (2. Mai 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Super! Kriegen wir sowas dem Kretschmann nicht auch angedichtet?



Herr Kretschman, mal ehrlich, wie viele Affären hatten sie während ihrer Amtszeit?






Wie gehen sie am liebsten ran?






Weiss ihre Frau davon?


----------



## viperman666 (2. Mai 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Super! Kriegen wir sowas dem Kretschmann nicht auch angedichtet?





Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher nicht. Der ist so konservativ, der würde wahrscheinlich nicht einmal falsch parken


Das seh ich genau so! Welche halbwegs intelligente Frau würde mit dem ne Affäre haben wollen!?!?!? 
Wobei,wenn Sie aus der eigenen Partei ist würde das die Frage mit der Intelligenz ja quasi aufheben!


----------



## Athabaske (3. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist dann auch endgültig klar, weshalb Bonde objektive Wahrheiten in der Argumentation ignoriert hat:

Wer sowas:






Gegen die vorzieht:





Gibt sich der Lächerlichkeit preis - dumm gelaufen Hr. Bonde, etwas weniger Alpenbockspaziergänge und mehr Faktenstudium!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Mai 2016)

Habt ihr ein Problem? Was hat das persönliche dieses Mannes mit seiner Politik zu tun? Ihr seit echt unterste Schublade! Wenn ich solche Leute gegenüber habe, verstehe ich dass man sich zurück zieht.


----------



## Stopelhopser (3. Mai 2016)

Bondes sog. Politik bietet genug Angriffspunkte für einen Rücktritt, das Privatleben kann da locker außen vor.


----------



## viperman666 (3. Mai 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein Problem? Was hat das persönliche dieses Mannes mit seiner Politik zu tun? Ihr seit echt unterste Schublade! Wenn ich solche Leute gegenüber habe, verstehe ich dass man sich zurück zieht.



Who cares!?

Ändere doch deinen Nick in: Mahatma Gandhi und schlag dich selbst für den Friedensnobellpreis vor!


----------



## Muckymu (3. Mai 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein Problem? Was hat das persönliche dieses Mannes mit seiner Politik zu tun? Ihr seit echt unterste Schublade! Wenn ich solche Leute gegenüber habe, verstehe ich dass man sich zurück zieht.



Nix für ungut, aber Bonde hat in der uns betreffenden Sache oft genug unsachlich argumentiert.
Da kann ich mir jetzt eine gewisse Schadenfreude nicht unterdrücken.

Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es zurück - sollte ein Forstminister wissen.


----------



## Grossvater (3. Mai 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> ...dass man sich zurück zieht.


Tja, leider scheint man Politiker nur über solche Themen bei den E.ern zu kriegen. 
Mir wärs auch lieber sie würden wegen Ihrer Politik verschwinden 

Wie auch immer - wer sich in so ein Amt begibt muss sowas aushalten.  Oder sich im Zweifel eben benehmen.

Und allein für seine Haltung uns gegenüber ist das doch ne einfach "nette" Geschichte.  Also mir "gefällts"


----------



## Mausoline (3. Mai 2016)

Nur zur Ergänzung der Unfallstatistik der Mountainbiker 

Ich bin gestern aufm Radweg abgeschossen worden. Zwei entgegenkommende Radfahrer waren so mit Überholen beschäftigt, dass ich gerammt wurde und abgeflogen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (4. Mai 2016)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Und schwarz/weiß lässt sich wunderbar denken, wenn man Fakten zugrunde legt.
> Ist der Wasser naß?
> Finger rein, Finger raus, Finger naß:
> Wasser ist naß!



Tja, so sieht das vermutlich jeder, der nur zum Schwarz-Weiß-Denken in der Lage ist. Bei differenzierter Betrachtung zeigt sich, dass Wasser auch fest oder gasförmig sein kann und dann durchaus nicht nass ist. 

Ansonsten, teilweise interessante Diskussion hier! Ich lese weiter mit, obwohl es nicht meine Region betrifft.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
06.05.16


Muckymu schrieb:


> ... herrliches Beispiel, wie man zum Thema nichts sagen muß und trotzdem ein wenig mittrollen kann.
> Ich hab schon gefürchtet, dass keiner diese Vorlage annehmen will.
> Danke dir!



... herrliche und hilfreiche Antwort, die zeigt, dass Du hier etwas Provozierendes schreibst, um darauf zu warten, ob jemand _"diese Vorlage annehmen will"_. Genau das, nennt man "trollen"!


----------



## Muckymu (4. Mai 2016)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> Tja, so sieht das vermutlich jeder, der nur zum Schwarz-Weiß-Denken in der Lage ist. Bei differenzierter Betrachtung zeigt sich, dass Wasser auch fest oder gasförmig sein kann und dann durchaus nicht nass ist.
> 
> Ansonsten, teilweise interessante Diskussion hier! Ich lese weiter mit, obwohl es nicht meine Region betrifft.



... herrliches Beispiel, wie man zum Thema nichts sagen muß und trotzdem ein wenig mittrollen kann.
Ich hab schon gefürchtet, dass keiner diese Vorlage annehmen will.
Danke dir!


----------



## JensDey (6. Mai 2016)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ... herrliches Beispiel, wie man zum Thema nichts sagen muß und trotzdem ein wenig mittrollen kann.
> Ich hab schon gefürchtet, dass keiner diese Vorlage annehmen will.
> Danke dir!


Wir danken dir.
War ein wunderbares Beispiel, wie sich eine vermeintlich unverrückbare Wahrheit mit Nachdenken, neuen Fakten und sinnvollem argumentieren in Rauch auflöst. Und so läuft es doch auch hier meistens.
Da bekommt ihr doch beide einen 'Winner'.


----------



## Mekkra (6. Mai 2016)

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ern.26b7d3b6-7dd0-4d3d-83ef-db64729cc798.html

Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit der 2m-Regel zu tun, finde den Artikel aber recht witzig da man ihn mit einem Augenzwinkern auch auf MTBler und Trailbauen übertragen kann 

"Der Zehnjährige, sein gleichaltriger Freund Simon und andere Kinder aus der Nachbarschaft haben jede freie Minute in den Bau gesteckt und können nicht verstehen, dass Forstarbeiter des städtischen Garten-, Friedhofs- und Forstamts ihr Werk in einer Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktion kaputt gemacht haben."
"Ein Jahr lang haben wir gebraucht, bis unser Lager fertig war. Und jetzt ist es einfach weg"
"Beim Bauen des Verschlags konnten sich die Kinder ausprobieren, ihre Fantasie spielen lassen und ihre Motorik entwickeln"


----------



## brainsail (13. Mai 2016)

http://www.pro-modellflug.de/
"Hände weg von meinem Hobby!" sagen die Modellflieger. Das könnten wir auch sagen, denn unser Hobby ist hierzulande verboten, außer in Bikeparks und auf Wegen, die man auch mit dem Trekkingrad befahren kann.


----------



## fetzwech (14. Mai 2016)

Weiß jemand was über den neuen Bonde bzgl Bikerei? https://mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/unser-haus/der-minister/
Oder hat da wieder Frau Kretschmann das letzte Wort?


----------



## MO_Thor (14. Mai 2016)

brainsail schrieb:


> http://www.pro-modellflug.de/
> "Hände weg von meinem Hobby!" sagen die Modellflieger. Das könnten wir auch sagen, denn unser Hobby ist hierzulande verboten, außer in Bikeparks und auf Wegen, die man auch mit dem Trekkingrad befahren kann.


Tja....ein eklatanter Unterschied ist zu erkennen:
- ein EU-weiter Verband unterstützt das Vorhaben
- Industrievertreter stellen sich auf die Seite der Hobbyisten

Und bei uns? Unsere Industrie zögert, zieht sich zurück, aber will kein bißchen Stellung beziehen. Vielleicht mal halbherzig, aber insgesamt hat sie Angst vor den Politikern. Letztere nehmen ja nichtmal unsere deutschlandweite Interessenvertretung ernst (is zumindets mein Gefühl/Eindruck. Die DIMB wird als Ansprechpartner irgendwie nicht ernst genug genommen)


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Mai 2016)

Heute auf DIMB open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/941584602629850

_***************

Nein, nein, nein, wir sind da nicht dabei!

In Baiersbronn wurde das zweite Pilotprojekt nach dem Bondehandbuch beschildert. Die Strecken haben wir noch nicht getestet, ist aber auch egal, weil darauf ehe schon seit Jahren gefahren wird. Nur weil da jetzt Schilder hängen wird der Weg nicht besser. Wir werden uns aber auf den restlichen Wegen jetzt vermehrt anhören dürfen, dass wir dort nicht fahren dürfen.

Interessant wie in der Pressemitteilung versucht wird sich bei der DIMB anzubiedern und man uns mehrfach ohne direkten Zusammenhang nennt. 
Ja, wir stehen für gemeinsam Natur erleben.
Ja, die Planerin ist auch DIMB Mitglied.

Aber: Nein, nein und nochmals nein.

Die DIMB ist an diesem Pilotprojekt nicht beteiligt. Wir halten das Projekt für kontraproduktiv weil es die 2 Meter Regel manifestiert. Da kann der Tourismusmanger noch so oft betonen das er das gemeinsame Naturerlebnis wichtig findet. Er schliessen uns mit solchen Projekten von den restlichen Wegen aus. 

Das ist kein "gemeinsam Natur erleben". Das ist eine Verbannung der Mountainbiker auf wenige Strecken und das haben wir immer klar kommuniziert. Die Politik kann unser Anliegen nach Öffnung aller Wege damit abtun, dass man ja jetzt Strecken geschaffen hat. 

Um es deutlich zu sagen: Wer Strecken für Mountainbiker im Schwarzwald ausweist, der erweist dem MTB-Sport einen Bärendienst und darauf haben wir im Vorfeld oft genug hingewiesen. 

http://enduro-mtb.com/neue-ausgeschilderte-mountainbike-strecken-im-nordschwarzwald/_


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (15. Mai 2016)

Was drucken die Flachpfeifen auch ungefiltert die PM des Touriverbandes ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. Mai 2016)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Was drucken die Flachpfeifen auch ungefiltert die PM des Touriverbandes ab...



Mit irgendwas muss die Seite ja gefüllt werden. 
Und wenn man dann nicht in der Lage ist, sich selbst Gedanken zu machen und ein paar gerade  Sätze zu formulieren...


----------



## Carsten (22. Mai 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Tja....ein eklatanter Unterschied ist zu erkennen:
> - ein EU-weiter Verband unterstützt das Vorhaben
> - Industrievertreter stellen sich auf die Seite der Hobbyisten
> 
> Und bei uns? Unsere Industrie zögert, zieht sich zurück, aber will kein bißchen Stellung beziehen. Vielleicht mal halbherzig, aber insgesamt hat sie Angst vor den Politikern. Letztere nehmen ja nichtmal unsere deutschlandweite Interessenvertretung ernst (is zumindets mein Gefühl/Eindruck. Die DIMB wird als Ansprechpartner irgendwie nicht ernst genug genommen)


Die Dimb wird sehr wohl wahrgenommen. 
Sie muss sich aber auch gegenüber den anderen Verbänden Gehör verschaffen. 
Und wie das geht, hat Kretschmann deutlich gesagt: "in Baden Württemberg gibt es im SAV und SWV über 400000 organisierte Wanderer" 
Solange 90 % der Mountainbiker einfach "ihr Ding" machen und "nur Spaß"  haben wollen,  statt sich ernsthaft zu engagieren wird sich an diesen demokratischen Machtverhältnissen nichts ändern. 
Daher sollte jeder von uns mal drüber nachdenken,  was er selber tun kann...


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (22. Mai 2016)

@Carsten 

den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen


----------



## viperman666 (22. Mai 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> "in Baden Württemberg gibt es im SAV und SWV über 400000 organisierte Wanderer"



Die Zahl wird sich Gott sei Dank in den nächsten 10 Jahren automatisch mehr als halbieren! Auch stell ich diese Zahl mal grundsätzlich in Frage!?!? Da sind wohl noch "post mortem" Mitglieder mitgezählt!

Aber grundsätzlich hast du Recht. Jedoch glaub ich nicht,wenn es bei der DIMB ebenso viele Mitglieder gäbe,es was bewegen würde!? Man würde uns genauso ignorieren wie zuvor.
Und genau das ist der Grund warum ich "mein Ding" durchziehe und einfach nur "Spaß" habe. Wegen "Arschlecken" zur 2M-Regel!


----------



## dopero (22. Mai 2016)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Die Zahl wird sich Gott sei Dank in den nächsten 10 Jahren automatisch mehr als halbieren! Auch stell ich diese Zahl mal grundsätzlich in Frage!?!? Da sind wohl noch "post mortem" Mitglieder mitgezählt!



Da übernehmen die Medien wohl mal wieder sehr viel ungeprüft. Denn wenn man nur mal 2 Minuten Zeit hat erhält man auf den Seiten der genannten Vereine wesentlich kleinere Mitgliedszahlen (SAV: 110.000 SWV: 65.000). Die aktiven Mitglieder dürften insbesondere wegen der Altersstruktur in diesen Vereinen noch einmal viel niedriger liegen.

Die hohen Zahlen werden wohl auch aus Umfragen hochgerechnet, zum teil sogar aus Studien die durch den Bund gefördert wurden (z.B. Grundlagenuntersuchung Wandern). Was man von so einer Hochrechnung halten soll, die u.a. auch direkt an Wanderwegen durchgeführt wird, muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Carsten (22. Mai 2016)

Das Problem ist, das die Politik genau diese Zahlen =Wähler bei ihren Entscheidungen beachtet. 
Warum gibt es in jedem Kaff nen Fußballplatz?  Weil es einen  Fußballverein gibt.
Warum gibt es kaum mtb Strecken und Pumptracks?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (22. Mai 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Warum gibt es in jedem Kaff nen Fußballplatz?  Weil es einen  Fußballverein gibt.
> Warum gibt es kaum mtb Strecken und Pumptracks?



Nur kann man als Allerweltsfußballer schon Geld verdienen und als Pro erst recht einen schönen Batzen. 
Als Radfahrer eher weniger, selbst auf der Strasse gibt es nur einem Obulus bis auf die Top Leute.
Alles eine Frage der Förderung, des medialen Interesses und des dadurch angezogenen Geldes.

Da MTB einfach "Sparte" ist wird sich daran wohl nix ändern, selbst Vereine mit guter Jugendarbeit haben da schlicht keine Chance entsprechende Strecken permanent zu installieren bzw. auf Bestand zu trainieren.
Ebenso wird ein einzelnder "Star" der Szene daran nicht ändern. Schließlich lebt z.B. als auch dem Normalbürger bekannt eine Olympia Siegerin im Ländle der verbotenen Pfade, was sich nicht auf die Gesetzeslage auswirkte.


----------



## Carsten (22. Mai 2016)

Das es auch anders geht beweisen z.B.  Die funriders Böbingen.
http://www.tsv-boebingen.de/32.php?PHPSESSID=9c9a1ac21ccde95aaff8289c2d48575c


----------



## viperman666 (22. Mai 2016)

Bist Du aus der Gegend!? Heubach ist ja da nicht weit und ich muß zugeben,die Leute in der Gegend sind uns nicht ganz so übel gesonnen!? "Bike the Rock" tut da wohl das Seinige!? Je weiter man dann die schw. Alb in Richtung Süden fährt,je "grumeliger" werden die Leute.


----------



## Carsten (22. Mai 2016)

Bin aus Aalen und bei uns ist wirklich alles gut. Und wir versuchen alles, dass es so bleibt.


----------



## Zep2008 (23. Mai 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das die Politik genau diese Zahlen =Wähler bei ihren Entscheidungen beachtet.
> Warum gibt es in jedem Kaff nen Fußballplatz?  Weil es einen  Fußballverein gibt.
> Warum gibt es kaum mtb Strecken und Pumptracks?



ich will da mal an Kirchzarten erinnern......so einfach issis dann doch nicht.


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. Mai 2016)

An Kirchzarten musste ich auch denken.


----------



## viperman666 (25. Mai 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Bin aus Aalen und bei uns ist wirklich alles gut. Und wir versuchen alles, dass es so bleibt.


Ah,OK! Bin aus´m Welzheimer Wald an der Grenze zum Ostalb-Kreis. Daher bin ich oft mal in der Gegend um Heubach,Bartholomä,etc... unterwegs.


----------



## trail_desire (27. Mai 2016)




----------



## Fatster (1. Juni 2016)

... erledigt


----------



## viperman666 (1. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... erledigt



???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juni 2016)

Worum geht es bei Open Trails eigentlich noch mal?

Ganz interessanter Text dazu hier:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/967704166684560


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Juli 2016)

Heute auf Open Trails:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/973801262741517
_
*Rücksichtslose Wanderer stören sehr häufig*

Für den Schönbuch, das ist ein Waldgebiet in der Nähe von Stuttgart, hatte die Forsthochschule Rottenburg eine Umfrage zum Besucherleitsystem durchgeführt. Herausgekommen ist, dass es gerade für uns Mountainbiker dort keine attraktiven Angebote gibt. So ist die Zufriedenheit der Mountainbiker im Schönbuch nur gegeben, wenn sie sich illegal auf den Pfaden bewegen.

Bei der Frage was allen Nutzern an ihrem Besuch nicht gefallen hat, kam häufig die Nennung von rücksichtslosen Waldbesuchern, vor allem intolerante Wanderer. Rücksichtslose Radfahrer hingegen wurde kaum genannt.

Um den Schönbuch attraktiver zu machen gibt es eigentlich ein einfaches Mittel. Die ungeliebte 2-Meter-Regel abschaffen. Dann finden Mountainbiker ein attraktives Gebiet vor und den intoleranten Wanderern wäre die Grundlage entzogen.

Aber leider wird man sich auch im Schönbuch in endlosen Diskussionen auf wenige Meter Trails einigen, die man den Mountainbikern dann als Lösung verkaufen möchte. 

Die wissenschaftlichen Fakten liegen nicht erst seit dieser Studie vor. Es funktioniert im Wald mit etwas Rücksichtnahme hervorragend zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbiker. Aber eine kleine intolerante Gruppe an Wanderern hat so viel Einfluss, dass eine einfache und sinnvolle Lösung verhindert wird. Da wird die DIMB nicht mitmachen.

Es muss sich was in den Köpfen ändern, nicht an der Besucherlenkung!

Die sehr lesenswerte Studie gibt es hier:
http://naturpark-schoenbuch.de/file..._Naturpark_Schoenbuch_Stand_27_01_16_adba.pdf

._


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Juli 2016)

Heute auf DIMB Open Trails

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/974016239386686

_*Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald für Mountainbiker künftig tabu?*

In einem sehr guten Artikel recherchiert die mittelbadische Presse die Regelungen zum Radfahren im Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald. Dort sind für Radfahrer alle Wege verboten, es sei denn diese werden ausdrücklich freigegeben. Dies betrifft auch breite Forststrassen. Es ist zu befürchten dass Radfahrer zukünftig nur noch sehr wenige Wege benutzen dürfen.
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/biker-wollen-in-den-nationalpark

Im Gegenzug dazu ist es dem Fussgänger aber erlaubt alle Wege zu nutzen, ausserhalb der Kernzone sogar querfeldein zu laufen.

Naturschutzfachlich begründen lässt sich diese höchst unterschiedliche Regelung nicht. Das Zugeständnis an die Fussgänger machte man, weil der Nationalpark sonst in der Bevölkerung nicht akzeptiert worden wäre. Die Interessen der Radfahrer hingegen hat man einfach übergangen.

Und so plant der Nationalpark hinter verschlossenen Türen wo Radfahrer künftig noch fahren dürfen. Die DIMB hat, zusammen mit ADFC und BRV, dazu ein umfangreiches Konzept eingereicht und fordert zumindest die Öffnung aller Forstwege. Zusätzlich werden einige Trails gewünscht.

Noch in seiner Resolution zum Nationalpark hatte sich z.B. der BUND für MTB-Trails im Nationalpark ausgesprochen:
"Wo die Natur Natur sein kann, kann der Mensch Mensch sein. Die Menschen können sich auf Wanderwegen, Mountainbiketrails oder Langlaufloipen durch die eindrucksvolle Natur und Landschaft bewegen."
http://www.bund-bawue.de/themen-projekte/nationalpark-schwarzwald/bund-resolution/

Doch von MTB Trails möchte die Nationalparkleitung jetzt erst recht nichts wissen.

Naturschutzargumente werden missbraucht um Radfahrer über jedes vernünftige Maß heraus zu reglemetieren. Warum soll ein Radfahrer auf einem Forstweg für die Natur eine grössere Belastung sein, als ein Wanderer der im gleichen Gebiet sogar querfeldein laufen darf?

So machen sich der Nationalpark und der Naturschutz unglaubwürdig. Es wird drei Termine zur Bürgerbeteiligung im Juli geben. Wir raten allen Radfahrern dort hinzugehen und aktiv nachzufragen._
http://bit.ly/29xXQnz

_

http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/biker-wollen-in-den-nationalpark_


----------



## liquidnight (27. Juli 2016)

Restriktionen sind beim Besatzungsregime "in".  Was würden die Lohnsklaven auch andres erwarten wollen ?  Machen wir uns nichts vor:   Was die euch als "Land"  verkaufen (Land Baden-Württemberg) ist nur eine  geografische Zone, zugeordnet von der Militärregierung.   Um Angestellte zu bezahlen (Parlament, AGB-Schreiber, Papierträger), müssen die sich als Firma anmelden - und um etwas anderes handelt es sich nicht.  
D.h. jedermann/frau kann mit der Firma Geschäfte machen - lasst Euch etwas Schönes für Eure persönliche AGB einfallen.

Der "Nationalpark Südschwarzwald" aus Seebach ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch eine Firma, mit der Umsatzsteuer-ID DE293371047.  Denn  die übergeordnete _Behörde  _, das  Mysterium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz Baden-Württemberg, ist mit Sicherheit eine Firma:




Wer auf der Suche nach hoheitlichen Stellen ist, möge erstmal rausfinden, welcher Staat dieser Stelle die Hoheit verleiht.	Es gibt entweder staatliches Handeln oder privatrechtliches Handeln. Dazwischen existiert nichts und es existiert auch keine Mischform (KStG §4 (6)).

Das Ergebnis könnte ernüchternd sein.  

Btw:   Juristisches Wörterbuch zu *Behörde*:
Behörde ist die organisatorisch – nicht jedoch auch rechtlich – selbständige Stelle, die Aufgaben öffentlicher Verwaltung wahrnimmt (§ 1 IV VwVfG, z. B. auch der beliehene Unternehmer, die Privatschule, nicht die juristische Person selbst, nicht das Gericht, nicht die bloße Abteilung einer B.).   ...
--> eigentlich nicht rechtsfähig. Wenn da nicht noch VwVfG §1 (4) wäre.


----------



## bonefacker (27. Juli 2016)

Uhh, ein Reichsbürger


----------



## dickerbert (27. Juli 2016)

Jetzt wird's lustig. Popcorn zum Frühstück


----------



## Matze1983 (27. Juli 2016)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Restriktionen sind beim Besatzungsregime "in".  Was würden die Lohnsklaven auch andres erwarten wollen ?  Machen wir uns nichts vor:   Was die euch als "Land"  verkaufen (Land Baden-Württemberg) ist nur eine  geografische Zone, zugeordnet von der Militärregierung.   Um Angestellte zu bezahlen (Parlament, AGB-Schreiber, Papierträger), müssen die sich als Firma anmelden - und um etwas anderes handelt es sich nicht.
> D.h. jedermann/frau kann mit der Firma Geschäfte machen - lasst Euch etwas Schönes für Eure persönliche AGB einfallen.
> 
> Der "Nationalpark Südschwarzwald" aus Seebach ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch eine Firma, mit der Umsatzsteuer-ID DE293371047.  Denn  die übergeordnete _Behörde  _, das  Mysterium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz Baden-Württemberg, ist mit Sicherheit eine Firma:
> ...



Du tust mir leid. Irgendwann wirst du merken, mit was für einem Schwachsinn du deine Lebenszeit verschwendet hast.
Vermutlich bist du für Argumente nicht zugänglich. Deshalb bitte ich dich: Behalte deinen Quatsch für dich und nerve andere Leute (ob MTBler oder nicht) damit nicht mehr.
Danke!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (27. Juli 2016)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Du tust mir leid. Irgendwann wirst du merken, mit was für einem Schwachsinn du deine Lebenszeit verschwendet hast.
> Vermutlich bist du für Argumente nicht zugänglich. Deshalb bitte ich dich: Behalte deinen Quatsch für dich und nerve andere Leute (ob MTBler oder nicht) damit nicht mehr.
> Danke!



So isses  .
Vorher könnte er mir aber noch seine wertlosen, von ihm nicht anerkannten Euros geben...


----------



## Matze1983 (27. Juli 2016)

Aus Kranken- und Rentenversicherung ist er vermutlich schon ausgestiegen, so konsequent sollte man sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (27. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe er hat auch seinen Pass und Personalausweis verbrannt. Dann kann er wenigstens nicht hierher.

BTW: Eins hat die Dumpfbacke aber nicht kapiert. BW wurde vom Adi gegründet, nicht von den Allierten. Für ihn also sowas als dass wie eine Reliquie.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (27. Juli 2016)

Nix.
Das Kaiserreich ist gemeint und nicht das tausendjährige  .


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juli 2016)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe er hat auch seinen Pass und Personalausweis verbrannt. Dann kann er wenigstens nicht hierher.
> 
> BTW: Eins hat die Dumpfbacke aber nicht kapiert. BW wurde vom Adi gegründet, nicht von den Allierten. Für ihn also sowas als dass wie eine Reliquie.


...naja, genau genommen haben die Bürger aus Württemberg und Baden in einer Volksabstimmung 1952 dafür votiert, das aber nur am Rande...


----------



## Stopelhopser (28. Juli 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...naja, genau genommen haben die Bürger aus Württemberg und Baden in einer Volksabstimmung 1952 dafür votiert, das aber nur am Rande...



"Was Gott getrennt hat soll der Mensch nicht vereinen!"

On Topic.
SWR Media Thek ein Bericht über Albstadt mit dem ach so guten Nebeneinander von MTB und Wanderern - alle schön auf Ihren eigenen getrennten Wegen. Separatismus als Lösung und gleichzeitig natürlich im Umkehrschluss ein MTB Verbot wo das nicht möglich ist - meiner ungefragten Meinung nach.

http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=da0f45a0-4ff3-11e6-a659-0026b975e0ea


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juli 2016)

BW braucht man zum biken doch gar nicht. Andere Länder haben auch schöne Trails. BW zum Altersheim der Republik machen. Shitstürme, über das ungastliche Benehmen der Eingeborenen, müssen in den asozialen Medien die Runde machen. Ein Land, das Schlägerpolizei auf die eigenen Bürger hetzt, um das nutzlose Milliardengrab S21 durchzudrücken, taugt nichts. Gebietsreform und Auflösung wäre die beste Möglichkeit, diesen Schmonz ein für allemal loszuwerden.


----------



## MO_Thor (28. Juli 2016)

Ich brauche BW dringenst zum Biken! Es sei denn, ich suche mir eine neue Heimat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (28. Juli 2016)

Ketzerisch gefragt: Kann man als Biker in BW eine Heimat haben oder kann man dort nur wohnen?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (28. Juli 2016)

Die Neue Heimat war erst letztens in den 1980ern ganz günstig für eine Mark zu haben  .

Btt: hier sollte wohl mal ein Lieblingsmod ausfegen, dieses gehaltvolle Posting eingeschlossen...


----------



## tvaellen (28. Juli 2016)

erledigt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. August 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Ketzerisch gefragt: Kann man als Biker in BW eine Heimat haben oder kann man dort nur wohnen?


Interessanter gesichtspunkt. Vorgestern war ich biken. Nach dem kniffligen trail war auf dem waldweg die nächste einstichstelle nicht klar. 200 m weiter war jemand mit holzmachen beschäftigt. Ich grüßte freundlich "Grüß Gott", wie ich es schon vor 45 jahren hier gelernt hatte. "Ihnen sage ich nicht Grüß Gott, weil Sie halten sich nicht an die Regeln. Sie fahren, wo es keine zwei Meter breit ist!" Als fußgänger hätte er mir meine frage nach dem einstich beantwortet, wie er zugab. Aber mit mir wolle er nicht weiter reden.
Und da haben wir einen interessanten fakt. Es geht nicht darum, dass mauntainbiker irgendetwas anrichten, zerstören oder sonstwie zuschanden machen. Es geht darum, dass sie die regeln nicht einhalten!
Das ist die eine seite von BW, auf der anderen können es königsmörder sein. Mit meinem norddeutschen migrationshintergrund werde ich das nie verstehen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. August 2016)

Eben typisch Deutsch: Es geht um _Regeln + Gesetze_ statt um _Vernunft + Miteinander_ !


----------



## Grossvater (1. August 2016)

Kram ich immer wieder gerne hervor wenns um solche Themen geht. 
Aus meiner Sicht super auf den Punkt gebracht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rotl...tet-und-angehalten.435917/page-5#post-7398364


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. August 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Kram ich immer wieder gerne hervor wenns um solche Themen geht.
> Aus meiner Sicht super auf den Punkt gebracht:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rotl...tet-und-angehalten.435917/page-5#post-7398364


Ja, die 2m-regel wird inzwischen aus einer bestimmten richtung als gesslerhut gehandhabt.


----------



## Shefffield (5. August 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Ich brauche BW dringenst zum Biken! Es sei denn, ich suche mir eine neue Heimat.



Gefunden. Muss nur noch den Schritt tun.



Grossvater schrieb:


> Kram ich immer wieder gerne hervor wenns um solche Themen geht.
> Aus meiner Sicht super auf den Punkt gebracht:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rotl...tet-und-angehalten.435917/page-5#post-7398364



Es gibt tatsächlich Länder, weit weit weg, fast auf der anderen Seite der Kugel, wo sie es genau so handhaben. Da geht Verstand über Maschinen. Da wird gefahren, wie es dem Menschen passt, auch wenn Maschinen und Straßenmalereien ganz andere Vorschläge machen.

Und das Erstaunliche: Es funktioniert! Es funktioniert beeindruckend gut.

Wo im deutschen Straßenverkehr ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste draufgehalten wird, erlebe ich in Südostasien bei jedem Aufenthalt eine Rücksichtnahme, die für mich immer noch den größten Kulturschock auslöst. Auf dem Land wie in der Großstadt. Völlig egal, mit welchem Verkehrsmittel ich unterwegs bin, das ist dort umfassend.


----------



## Das-Licht (5. August 2016)

Shefffield schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Länder, weit weit weg, fast auf der anderen Seite der Kugel, wo sie es genau so handhaben. Da geht Verstand über Maschinen. Da wird gefahren, wie es dem Menschen passt, auch wenn Maschinen und Straßenmalereien ganz andere Vorschläge machen.
> 
> Und das Erstaunliche: Es funktioniert! Es funktioniert beeindruckend gut.



...hmmm...

Bsp.: https://sites.google.com/site/thailandprivat/thaiknol/die-dunkle-seite-des-traumlandes

...dann doch lieber in BW mit gesundem Menschenverstand und unter Rücksichtnahme, die 2m Regel brechen.


----------



## TTT (21. August 2016)

„Ich mauschele schon immer.“ sagt Kretschmann ... wie wahr, wie wahr! Das haben wir Mountainbiker zu unserem Schaden leider schon lange feststellen müssen. Früher nannte man das in BW den "schwarzen Filz", heute hat er nur die Farbe gewechselt. Was Kretschmann unter der Politik des "Gehörtwerdens" versteht haben wir schon lange erkannt, was er mit einer transparenten Politik meinte wird nun auch klar!
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...uen-schwarzes-Geheimpapier;art1222894,3973152


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (26. September 2016)

Seht guter Artikel zur aktuellen Situation in der schwäbischen Zeitung.
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/baden-wuerttemberg_artikel,-Frust-im-Forst-_arid,10533416.html


----------



## Deleted 285755 (26. September 2016)

ich finde die 2m Regel super, denn wer sich an irgendwelche Regeln hält, die eh niemand interessieren, hat auf jedem anspruchsvollem Trail eh nix verloren und steht dort wahrscheinlich nur im Weg rum. Die Einhaltung dieser Regelung ist genauso schwachsinnig, wie an ner roten Ampel stehenzubleiben, an der von beiden Seiten kilometerweit kein Verkehr auszumachen ist. Darüber Hinaus fahre ich fast täglich MTB und habe noch nie und nirgends irgendeinen Wanderer gefunden, der mich mit Mißachtung dieser Regel konfrontierte. Sprich einfach fahren oder halt weiterhin in der Nase bohren!


----------



## Werratte (26. September 2016)

Das mit dem genöhle der Wanderer ist doch völlig unabhängig von irgendwelchen Randbedingungen.
Gestern hatte ich an einer Bank an einem schönen Aussichtspunkt einen netten Ratsch. In Bayern, auf einem verbotenen Trail. Vor einigen Wochen wurde ich richtig angepöbelt. In Bayern, auf einem zulässigen Trail. Vor zwei Wochen bin ich zum ersten Mal in BaWü gefahren - inkl. gepöbel, aber nicht so schlimm.
Es hilft wirklich nur:
Pöbler ignorieren.
Wenn's passt, einen netten Ratsch mitmachen.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. September 2016)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> ich finde die 2m Regel super, denn wer sich an irgendwelche Regeln hält, die eh niemand interessieren, hat auf jedem anspruchsvollem Trail eh nix verloren und steht dort wahrscheinlich nur im Weg rum. Die Einhaltung dieser Regelung ist genauso schwachsinnig, wie an ner roten Ampel stehenzubleiben, an der von beiden Seiten kilometerweit kein Verkehr auszumachen ist. Darüber Hinaus fahre ich fast täglich MTB und habe noch nie und nirgends irgendeinen Wanderer gefunden, der mich mit Mißachtung dieser Regel konfrontierte. Sprich einfach fahren oder halt weiterhin in der Nase bohren!



Du stellst es so dar, als gäbe es nur zwei Arten von Bikern:
1) welche die sich an die Regel halten
2) welche die einfach fahren

Es geht in diesem Thread (und bei dem ganzen Thema Open Trails) aber nicht um die Einhaltung der Regel, sondern um die Abschaffung der Regel. Man kann sich durchaus für die Abschaffung der schwachsinnigen Regel einsetzen UND trotzdem überall dort fahren, wo es einem der gesunde Menschverstand gestattet (und meinetwegen kann man dabei auch noch in der Nase bohren).

=> vertiefende Gedanken zum Thema: Wayne


----------



## MO_Thor (3. Oktober 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Seht guter Artikel zur aktuellen Situation in der schwäbischen Zeitung.
> http://www.schwaebische.de/region/baden-wuerttemberg_artikel,-Frust-im-Forst-_arid,10533416.html


Aus dem Artikel:


> Baiersbronn […] In mühevoller Kleinarbeit hat eine Arbeitsgruppe über Jahre hinweg Ausnahmegenehmigungen ausgehandelt





> Gespräche über örtliche Ausnahmeregeln seien zäh


Ich könnte noch mehr zitieren, aber diese zwei Aussagen sind genau der Punkt, warum Bondes (unsägliches) Trailhandbuch von Anfang an zum Scheitern verdammt war - und warum die 2m-Regelung grundsätzlich weg muss. Vor Ort eine Gruppe in ausreichender Mannstärke zusammenzutrommeln, die auch noch über Jahre/Jahrzehnte Bestand hat...den langen Atem der


> Diskutiert wird tatsächlich bereits seit Jahren über die widerstrebenden Interessen von Radsportlern, Wanderern, Jägern, Forstverwaltung und Naturschützern – wobei sich die Mountainbiker gegenüber den _*anderen, deutlich besser organisierten Gruppen*_ benachteiligt fühlen


haben wir leider nicht. Aber vor allem auch nicht deren Zusammenhalt! Warum pissen wir hier uns immer noch gegenseitig ans Bein anstatt einfach FÜR ein GEMEINSAMES und GRUNDSÄTZLICHES Recht einzutreten!?


----------



## liquidnight (3. Oktober 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> haben wir leider nicht. Aber vor allem auch nicht deren Zusammenhalt! Warum pissen wir hier uns immer noch gegenseitig ans Bein anstatt einfach FÜR ein GEMEINSAMES und GRUNDSÄTZLICHES Recht einzutreten!?



gemeinsam + grundsätzlich ==> da denke ich gleich in Richtung Naturrecht. Und damit einher geht klarerweise die Abkehr von der rechtlichen Fiktion der Person.	Wie ich schonmal schrieb: die Gitterstäbe werden immer enger um die Sklaven gesetzt. So lange bis die es merken dass sie Sklaven sind und sich als Sache behandeln lassen. 

Bei dieser  Argumentation kommen uns bestimmt gleich die Admins aus dem Forum in die Quere und löschen Beiträge oder stoppen die Diskussion.


----------



## MO_Thor (3. Oktober 2016)

Naturrecht?
Recht auf Natur oder ein naturgegebenes Recht? 

Ich meinte "gemeinsam und grundsätzlich" dahingehend, als dass die Legislative diversen Nutzergruppen ein umfassendes Betretungsrecht einräumt, andere (uns Biker) dafür stark einschränkt - mit der Begründung, wir würden anderen Nutzergruppen unangenehm in die Quere kommen.


----------



## Black-Under (3. Oktober 2016)

Genau das ist der richtige Ansatz, Jäger und Förster sind nämlich auch nur "Nutzergruppen", meinen aber sie seien mehr.


----------



## liquidnight (3. Oktober 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> ....  dahingehend, als dass die Legislative diversen Nutzergruppen ein umfassendes Betretungsrecht einräumt,


	... mir scheint wir haben unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von dem was "Die Legislative" ist und was sie macht.  
Hier eine Ecke für das Legislative-Problem:  http://justiz-und-recht.de/die-stra...rheit-teil-1-auftakt-und-die-drei-strategien/ 
Das Gesamtproblem ist größer, dafür muss man sich trauen hinter die Kulissen zu schauen.

Mit Naturrecht meine ich eher naturgegebenes Recht. Dazu gibt's einen 7h-Vortrag von Mark Passio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (3. Oktober 2016)

Hat denn schon mal Jemand vor Ort mit den "Nutzergruppen" ein persönliches Gespräch geführt? Ich kann hier nur meine Erfahrung wiedergeben. Die Jäger, die ich kenne, haben kein Problem mit steilen schmalen verblockten Singletrails. Sie möchten halt, dass sich solche Trails nicht "vermehren". Ihnen ist es recht, wenn sich hier regional Konzentrationspunkte ergeben. Die Förster sehen immer etwas die "Klagefreudigkeit" als Problem. Dies nicht fiktiv, sondern aus der Praxis heraus, weil - trotz klarer Rechtsprechung - immer wieder mal besserwisserische Egoisten mit profilierungssüchtigen Anwälten, den verstauchten Fuß wegen eines losen Steines über den der "Kollege" gestolpert ist, als Zivilkageversuch nutzen. Klappt zwar nie, ist aber auf Dauer nervig. Entsprechende Trails, die dann Ungeübte anziehen, könnten für noch mehr Ungemach sorgen. Im Grundsatz befürworten die Förster, wie die Jäger, die Konzentration auf ein ausreichend großes Streckennetz, um keine überfüllten Hotspots entstehen zu lassen. der Geo-Naturpark dient dabei als guter Anfang und als Vorbild. Die Wanderer - zumindest die Meißten - sehen die MTBler als gleichberechtigte Nutzer. Konflikte gibt es kaum. Die Land-und Forstwirte wollen einfach in Ruhe arbeiten, keine Klagen an den Hals bekommen, weil Jemand offroad über den Acker pflügt, und dann im Stacheldraht hängen bleibt. Und alle Gruppen - unabhängig voneinander - behaupten, die, oft in Bürgerinitiativen zusammengeschlossenen Hobbynaturschützer seinen das eigentliche Problem; und zwar nicht nur für die MTBler, sondern für alle vorgenannten Nutzergruppen. Es sind also weniger die anderen Waldnutzer selbst, die scheinbar das Problem sind, es sind die Gelegenheitsnutzer, hauptsächlich aus dem urbanen Raum, die sich einen intakten Märchenwald wünschen, mit essbaren Fliegenpilzen und Streichelwölfen; ohne Windkrafträder, egal, der Strom kommt ja aus der Steckdose. Ein Gesprächsversuch mit Angehörigen jener Gruppe geht dann in etwa so: " Mountainbiker? Das ist nicht unser BI-Thema. Außerdem gibt es da gesetzliche Regelungen. Da hat sich jeder dran zu halten. Punkt!"  ...wie geschrieben... ...meine!! persönliche!! Erfahrung vor Ort, an der Grenze zwischen Paradies (Hessen) und Diaspora (B-W).  Hier zwei BI-Beispiele meiner Heimat: 
http://rettet-den-odenwald.de/
http://www.gruene-weinheim.de/bi-wachenberg-siegt/

...da ist mountainbiking ein dekadentes naturzerstörerisches Egoistenhobby. ...ach! und "Naturrecht" habe ich erstmalig aus genau dieser Ecke gehört, ebenso wie "Rechtsbeugung" und "staatlich verordnete Willkür". Nach klicken und Lesen der Links und Hinweise von "liquidnight" musste ich feststellen, dass genau diese Menschen mit solcher Grundeinstellung die laut schreiende Minderheit darstellen, die sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen, und allen Einfluss geltend machen, ihre Ziele auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit umzusetzen.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Oktober 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Hat denn schon mal Jemand vor Ort mit den "Nutzergruppen" ein persönliches Gespräch geführt? Ich kann hier nur meine Erfahrung wiedergeben. Die Jäger, die ich kenne, haben kein Problem mit steilen schmalen verblockten Singletrails. Sie möchten halt, dass sich solche Trails nicht "vermehren". Ihnen ist es recht, wenn sich hier regional Konzentrationspunkte ergeben. Die Förster sehen immer etwas die "Klagefreudigkeit" als Problem. Dies nicht fiktiv, sondern aus der Praxis heraus, weil - trotz klarer Rechtsprechung - immer wieder mal besserwisserische Egoisten mit profilierungssüchtigen Anwälten, den verstauchten Fuß wegen eines losen Steines über den der "Kollege" gestolpert ist, als Zivilkageversuch nutzen. Klappt zwar nie, ist aber auf Dauer nervig. Entsprechende Trails, die dann Ungeübte anziehen, könnten für noch mehr Ungemach sorgen. Im Grundsatz befürworten die Förster, wie die Jäger, die Konzentration auf ein ausreichend großes Streckennetz, um keine überfüllten Hotspots entstehen zu lassen. der Geo-Naturpark dient dabei als guter Anfang und als Vorbild. Die Wanderer - zumindest die Meißten - sehen die MTBler als gleichberechtigte Nutzer. Konflikte gibt es kaum. Die Land-und Forstwirte wollen einfach in Ruhe arbeiten, keine Klagen an den Hals bekommen, weil Jemand offroad über den Acker pflügt, und dann im Stacheldraht hängen bleibt. (…)



Den zitierten Teil kann ich so zu 100% unterschreiben! Danke!
(Der Rest ist mir dann teilweise etwas zu verquast, aber er mag dennoch stimmen.)

Und ja: mehr miteinander reden! Mal den Jäger, der morgens vom Ansitz kommt, fragen, ob er Anblick hatte, ob „wir Biker“ ihn stören und wie man das vermeiden kann und ansonsten einen schönen Tag wünschen. Mal beim Forstamt anrufen, ob es Probleme gibt und „als Biker ansprechbar sein“. Sich mit anderen Bikern unterschiedlicher Couleur vor Ort vernetzen (nein, man muss dazu nicht gleich einen Verein gründen), einfach im Kontakt sein, die Problemstellen kennen etc., sich abstimmen und absprechen können, wenn es mal nötig ist (Wegsperrungen, eskalierender Trailbau, einseitige Presseberichte etc.).

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, nette Begegnungen im Wald und anderswo und sehr nette Leute kennengelernt. 
(Wobei ich die BI-Naturjungs und -mädels noch nicht gefragt habe.)


----------



## MO_Thor (4. Oktober 2016)

"Meinen" Revierförster habe ich schon häufiger mal im Wald getroffen. Er im Jeep, langsam die Forststraßen entlangfahrend, ich auf dem Bike. Freundliches Grüßen, passieren und weiterfahren. Außerhalb des Waldes habe ich ihn noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Beorn (5. Oktober 2016)

Den Feldschütz habe ich bei mir in der Gegend noch nie draußen getroffen, nur in der Kaffeepause auf Arbeit


----------



## Athabaske (6. Oktober 2016)

Beorn schrieb:


> Den Feldschütz habe ich bei mir in der Gegend noch nie draußen getroffen, nur in der Kaffeepause auf Arbeit


...habt Ihr sowas noch? Bei uns "darf" die Rolle nun das Gemeinde-Ordnungsamt spielen - die verirren sich selten in Bereiche außerhalb der Wohnbebauung. Mit der Folge, dass beispielsweise der Mundraub in Weinbergen und Obstanlagen eher die Dimensionen von Transporterraub angenommen hat.


----------



## Zep2008 (6. Oktober 2016)

Feldhüter, das erinnert mich an meine Kindheit, der war taubstumm und hatte ne Kreidler Forett, Mensch wie oft sind wir vor dem abgehauen, auch mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (8. Oktober 2016)

Zu dem Thema Förster, hatte ich gestern ein Gespräch mit einem Förster der seinen Beruf etwas anders sieht. Er öffnete mir die Augen über seine Kollegen, ein Förster hat mit Naturschutz nämlich gar nichts zu tun sondern er erntet den Wald wie ein Bauer. Er zog einen Vergleich wenn man in eine Metzgerei geht könne man auch nicht sagen der Metzger seit Tierfreund.
Das Bester wenn ein Wald unter "Naturschutz" steht bedeutet das schlich und einfach nur dass der Förster mehr Rechte hat und in diesem Wald machen kann was er will. Mit Schutz der Natur hat das gar nichts zu tun. Wälder müssen Ertrag erwirtschaften, nichts anderes. Wir als MTBler gefährden also höchstens diesen Ertrag, auf einem Grund dem der Allgemeinheit gehört und der Förster in Treuhand verwaltet, anbaut und erntet.
Noch ein interessanter Hinweis. In Deutschland gibt es nur 1 Promille Urwald, damit ist D weltweit ganz im unteren Bereich. 

Also wenn nächstes mal ein Förster meckert und mit dem Schutz vom Wald kommt, kann man ihm entgegnen, wenn er den Wald nicht mehr erntet ja dann fahre ich durch diesen auch nicht mehr mit dem MTB.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema Förster, hatte ich gestern ein Gespräch mit einem Förster der seinen Beruf etwas anders sieht. Er öffnete mir die Augen über seine Kollegen, ein Förster hat mit Naturschutz nämlich gar nichts zu tun sondern er erntet den Wald wie ein Bauer. ...


z.b. dieses buch lesen, wenn der wald mehr als die umgebung eines trails sein soll. Über förster und holzfabrikation erfährt man auch einiges.


----------



## MO_Thor (8. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Noch ein interessanter Hinweis. In Deutschland gibt es nur 1 Promille Urwald, damit ist D weltweit ganz im unteren Bereich.


Dazu fällt mir ne Anekdote aus einem Vortrag bei der mundologia hier in Freiburg ein. Im Vortrag ging es grundsätzlich um Wälder, aber der Vortragende hatte sich eben mit Hilfe diverser Förster und Jäger auf die Suche nach Deutschlands letztem Urwald gemacht. Nach langer Suche hat er ihn gefunden:
Ein etwas zu steiler Hang im Bayrischen Wald, etwa 100m lang, die Schräge hat zwischen 3 und 15 Höhenmeter. Auf dieser Fläche hat noch nie ein Mensch seinen Fuß gesetzt oder den Wald irgendwie in seinem Wachstum beeinflusst. Jede andere Waldfläche wurde irgendwann mal aufgeforstet, abgeholzt, abgebrannt, befahren, bejagt oder anderweitig genutzt. Auch wenn seit 100 Jahren der Mensch nicht eingegriffen hatte, gelten streng genommen nicht als Urwald.


----------



## Black-Under (8. Oktober 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Ein etwas zu steiler Hang im Bayrischen Wald, etwa 100m lang, die Schräge hat zwischen 3 und 15 Höhenmeter. Auf dieser Fläche hat noch nie ein Mensch seinen Fuß gesetzt oder den Wald irgendwie in seinem Wachstum beeinflusst. Jede andere Waldfläche wurde irgendwann mal aufgeforstet, abgeholzt, abgebrannt, befahren, bejagt oder anderweitig genutzt. Auch wenn seit 100 Jahren der Mensch nicht eingegriffen hatte, gelten streng genommen nicht als Urwald.



Traurig ist, sowas ist nicht geschützt und irgendwann wohl auch weg.
In der Eifel gibt es auch so einen kleinen Streifen, ein Art vergessener Wald, die Uni Köln hat dort festgestellt, dass dort schon seit ca. 3000 Jahren ein Buchenwald existierte und nie etwas anderes. Das schlimme, dieser Streifen sollte eigentlich abgeholzt werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das Bester wenn ein Wald unter "Naturschutz" steht bedeutet das schlich und einfach nur dass der Förster mehr Rechte hat und in diesem Wald machen kann was er will. Mit Schutz der Natur hat das gar nichts zu tun.



Ähm, das mag er so auslegen, aber das stimmt so meines Wissen nach nicht. In einem Naturschutzgebiet bzw. Bannwald gibt es auch Einschränkungen für den Forst.

Ansonsten: ja, Förster gleich Bauer, Wald gleich Feld, ABER mit einem großen Unterschied: das Feld bzw. der Acker muss tatsächlich einfach nur Ertrag erwirtschaften. Der Wald hat hingegen gesetzlich geregelt drei Funktionen: Holzertrag, Natur(schutz) und Erholung!
Letzteres wird gerne mal vergessen.


----------



## Black-Under (9. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der Wald hat hingegen gesetzlich geregelt drei Funktionen: Holzertrag, Natur(schutz) und Erholung!
> Letzteres wird gerne mal vergessen.



Das ist eine Wiki Aussage und Theorie. Jede Gemeinde wird angewiesen mit Ihrem Wald zu wirtschaften, das ist ein Zwang, alles andere wird dem untergeordnet. Was in einem Naturschutzgebiet anders gemacht wird entscheidet der Förster mit der Gemeinde. Ich denke das ein Förster welcher diesen Beruf als Beamter Jahrelang ausgeübt hat, dies sehr wohl besser weiß.

Sogar im Nationalpark Eifel werden ganze Flächen kahlgeschlagen, weil eben der Förster entscheidet wie er den Wald in einen Mischwald "umwandelt".


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das ist eine Wiki Aussage und Theorie. Jede Gemeinde wird angewiesen mit Ihrem Wald zu wirtschaften, das ist ein Zwang, alles andere wird dem untergeordnet. Was in einem Naturschutzgebiet anders gemacht wird entscheidet der Förster mit der Gemeinde. Ich denke das ein Förster welcher diesen Beruf als Beamter Jahrelang ausgeübt hat, dies sehr wohl besser weiß.
> 
> Sogar im Nationalpark Eifel werden ganze Flächen kahlgeschlagen, weil eben der Förster entscheidet wie er den Wald in einen Mischwald "umwandelt".




Und jetzt?


----------



## Black-Under (9. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und jetzt?


Du hast jetzt eine Reihe von Argumenten die Du anbringen kannst wenn ein Förster etwas von Naturschutz faselt. Da er selber kein Naturschützer ist, sich aber als solcher gerne verkauft.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt eine Reihe von Argumenten die Du anbringen kannst wenn ein Förster etwas von Naturschutz faselt. Da er selber kein Naturschützer ist, sich aber als solcher gerne verkauft.



OK. Da bin ich froh. Deine Aussagen hörten sich nämlich in meinen Ohren eher so an, als wäre das vergebene Liebesmüh, weil der Forst selbst entscheidet, was gut für die Natur ist und damit auch durchkommt. Ich bin auch absolut dafür, dass wir ab und zu an den Natur- und Erholungs-Auftrag erinnern (der nicht nur bei Wiki, sondern auch im Gesetzt steht).

 „Meine Förster" verkaufen sich eh selten als Naturschützer, sondern beschweren sich, dass sie unter übertriebenen Naturschutzforderungen zu leiden haben und haben ansonsten vor allem zwei Sorgen: 
- Beschwerden jeglicher Art (Fußgänger, Naturschützer, Jäger…), die sie bearbeiten müssen
- Haftungsrisiken, wenn sich jemand im Wald, z.B. auf einem illegalen Trail verletzt und auf die schlaue Idee kommt, den Forst zu verklagen


----------



## Black-Under (9. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> O
> „Meine Förster" verkaufen sich eh selten als Naturschützer, sondern beschweren sich, dass sie unter übertriebenen Naturschutzforderungen zu leiden haben und haben ansonsten vor allem zwei Sorgen:
> - Beschwerden jeglicher Art (Fußgänger, Naturschützer, Jäger…), die sie bearbeiten müssen
> - Haftungsrisiken, wenn sich jemand im Wald, z.B. auf einem illegalen Trail verletzt und auf die schlaue Idee kommt, den Forst zu verklagen



Das wäre doch mal ein Punkt um die festzunageln. Was für Naturschutzforderungen? Ich glaube da kommen die ins Straucheln. Dann mal fragen ob sie den Wald sich selbst verjüngen lassen und Kahlschlag (auch von Fichtenwald) vermeiden. Dann kommen sie erst recht inst straucheln.

Hier im Siebengebirge legen die Förster aufwendig Flies aus, um die Bucheckern zu sammeln, da damit Jungbäume herangezogen werden müssen, welche dann gepflanzt werden und verkaufen das als Wald und Naturschutz. Anstatt einfach der Natur ihren lauf zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal ein Punkt um die festzunageln. Was für Naturschutzforderungen? Ich glaube da kommen die ins Straucheln. Dann mal fragen ob sie den Wald sich selbst verjüngen lassen und Kahlschlag (auch von Fichtenwald) vermeiden. Dann kommen sie erst recht inst straucheln.
> 
> Hier im Siebengebirge legen die Förster aufwendig Flies aus, um die Bucheckern zu sammeln, da damit Jungbäume herangezogen werden müssen, welche dann gepflanzt werden und verkaufen das als Wald und Naturschutz. Anstatt einfach der Natur ihren lauf zu lassen.




Die Naturschutzforderungen kann ich Dir nennen:
- Einschränkungen bei der Ernte (nur bestimmte Jahreszeiten/Bodenbeschaffenheiten)
- Einschränkungen bei der Aussaat (nur bestimmte heimische Baumarten)

Bei uns habe ich schon seit Jahren keinen Kahlschlag mehr gesehen, sondern immer nur eine recht selektive Ernte-Baum-Entnahme. Was hier aber ein größeres Problem ist (im Naturschutzgebiet und überall sonst auch), sind die tiefen Spurrillen in den Rückegassen (wärmeres Winterwetter, schwerere Maschinen) in denen das Wasser auf dem verdichteten Boden dann noch Jahre stehen bleibt. Dann noch die Tatsache, dass immer mehr naturnahe Wege geschottert werden, um den schweren, modernen Maschinen entsprechende Wege zu bieten. Zudem hat man hier das Gefühl, dass sie durch den selektiven Einschlag fast jedes Jahr fast überall ein bisschen zu Gang sind, statt einzelne Waldflächen (und Trails…) auch mal ein paar Jahre komplett in Ruhe zu lassen.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die Naturschutzforderungen kann ich Dir nennen:
> - Einschränkungen bei der Ernte (nur bestimmte Jahreszeiten/Bodenbeschaffenheiten)
> - Einschränkungen bei der Aussaat (nur bestimmte heimische Baumarten)
> .



Irgendwie verstehst Du nicht was ich sagen will. Klar was du schreibst kenn ich auch, das ist die Theorie. 
Aber was in der Praxis geschieht ist oft was ganz anderes. Ausgesäht wird z.B. kaum irgendwo sondern nur gepflanzt (was nicht das selbe ist ein ausgesähter Baum wird meißt gesünder wächst aber lansamer) 
Der Punkt ist doch wer kontrolliert den Förster? Niemand, solange sein Ertrag stimmt und keine Bürgerinitiative oder Naturbund meckert.


----------



## Athabaske (10. Oktober 2016)

Naturschutz ist sowohl ein Totschlagsargument als auch ein Allerweltsargument. Wenn man es richtig dreht, kann man sogar eine Autobahn mit Naturschutz begründen. Das hilft nicht weiter, denke ich...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch wer kontrolliert den Förster? Niemand, solange sein Ertrag stimmt und keine Bürgerinitiative oder Naturbund meckert.



Stimmt schon, wir schreiben hier ein bisschen aneinander vorbei, obwohl wir wahrscheinlich die gleiche oder zumindest eine ähnliche Position vertreten. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass der Forst hier anders vorgeht. Du scheinst aber auch mehr Hintergrund- bzw. Fachwissen zu haben.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Oktober 2016)

D


Athabaske schrieb:


> Naturschutz ist sowohl ein Totschlagsargument als auch ein Allerweltsargument. Wenn man es richtig dreht, kann man sogar eine Autobahn mit Naturschutz begründen. Das hilft nicht weiter, denke ich...


Doch. Ein Beispiel. Wenn du mit dem MTB durch ein Weizenfeld fährst, kann der Bauer nicht ankommen und sagen du schadest der Natur sondern du schadest seinem Ertrag.
Im Wald das selbe, wobei der Beweis, dass der Ertrag aus einem Wald geringer wird durchs MTB fahren, noch erbracht werden muss.


----------



## Aldar (10. Oktober 2016)

Bis zum Ertrag stellt aber auch ein Weizenfeld teil der Natur dar ( über den Wert eines gespritzten Weizenfelds für die Natur - diskutieren wir hier jetzt mal nicht) und mit dem durchfahren schadest du ihr.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Oktober 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> Bis zum Ertrag stellt aber auch ein Weizenfeld teil der Natur dar ( über den Wert eines gespritzten Weizenfelds für die Natur - diskutieren wir hier jetzt mal nicht) und mit dem durchfahren schadest du ihr.


Dann sollten wir uns einigen, was natur ist - und landen entweder bei naturromantik oder der finalen erkenntnis, die @scylla in ihrer signatur zitiert:
_*Der Mensch ist ein Teil der Natur und nicht etwas, das zu ihr im Widerspruch steht. *Bertrand Russell_
Und damit ist alles, was der mensch bewirkt, auch natur. Sogar sein eigener untergang.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2016)

Okay, vielleicht mal zurück zum Thema 
- in diesem Thread geht es in erster Linie um die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel
- deren Existenz wird u.a. damit begründet, dass Radfahrer insbesondere auf schmalen, naturnahen Wegen Schäden (an der Natur?!) anrichten
- es gibt mehrere Studien, die bestätigen, dass Radfahrer auf Wegen nicht mehr oder weniger Schäden als Fußgänger verursachen
- wenn man dann noch die durch den Forst bei der Holzernte verursachten Schäden auf und abseits der Wege betrachtet, erscheint das Natur- bzw- Wegschädigungs-Argument in Relation vollends ungeeignet, um die 2-Meter-Regel zu rechtfertigen
=> da sollten wir also sattelfest sein, um diese Diskussion auf Landesebene, aber auch im Wald führen zu können

Mit Naturschutz im eigentlichen Sinne und seiner Auslegung in Wikipedia, Gesetz und Praxis (Diskussion oben) hat das aus meiner Sicht erstmal gar nichts zu tun.

Der Vollständigkeit halber sollten uns aber folgende Punkte klar sein
- es geht bei der Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel nicht um das Fahren abseits von Wegen egal welcher Breite
- das ist auf Bundesebene bereits ausreichend geregelt: während Fußgänger auch "querfeldein" abseits vorhandener Wege durch den Wald gehen dürfen, müssen sich die Radfahrer an die Wege halten (auf Bundesebene gibt es dabei aber im Gegensatz zu BaWü keine Einschränkung der Wegbreite)
- "abseits der Wege" ist dann wohl gleichbedeutend mit "Natur", selbst wenn es sich um eine Fichtenmonokultur handelt, und sollte selbstverständlich geschont sowie von Radfahrern gemieden werden (s. u.a. DIMB Trailrules)

Abgesehen von dem Thema Weg-Schäden gibt es ja auch noch das Naturschutz-Argument "Wildtiere werden aufgescheucht". Dazu gibt es ebenfalls Studien (s. Link oben), die das Biken für vergleichbar unbedenklich wie das Spazierengehen halten. Dazu hilft aber auch wieder das Gespräch mit dem Jäger vor Ort. Mir wurde jetzt zweimal von unterschiedlichen Jägern bestätigt, dass die Wildtiere "Euch Biker und Eure Trails kennen" und wissen, dass von Bikern keine Gefahr ausgeht und entsprechend entspannt mit Radfahrern umgehen.

Und damit sind wir dann noch bei den anderen Argumenten für die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel:
- Gefährdung von Fußgängern (keinerlei Hinweise auf eine tatsächliche Gefährdung in der Praxis, wenn dann kommt es auf den breiten, geschotterten Wege zu Konflikten)
- Haftungsrisiko für Waldbesitzer (existiert so nicht, da man -egal ob Radfahrer oder Fußgänger - mit waldtypischen Gefahren rechnen muss und das würde sich auch bei einer Aufhebung der 2-Meter-Regel nicht ändern)

Die letzten beiden Punkte sind aus meiner Sicht bei der ganzen Thematik am Ende ohnehin entscheidender als die Naturschutz-Argumente.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Oktober 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> Bis zum Ertrag stellt aber auch ein Weizenfeld teil der Natur dar ( über den Wert eines gespritzten Weizenfelds für die Natur - diskutieren wir hier jetzt mal nicht) und mit dem durchfahren schadest du ihr.


Du solltest in die Politik gehen. Für mich wäre eine Heidelandschaft welche sich selbst entwickelt hat Natur und keine irgendwie angelegte Monokultur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (10. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Du solltest in die Politik gehen. Für mich wäre eine Heidelandschaft welche sich selbst entwickelt hat Natur und keine irgendwie angelegte Monokultur.


Genau für dich und andere Naturromantiker - die Realität spielt aber in einer anderen Liga


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Du solltest in die Politik gehen. Für mich wäre eine Heidelandschaft welche sich selbst entwickelt hat Natur und keine irgendwie angelegte Monokultur.


Sorry, wenn ich dich enttäusche mit einem zitat aus Wiki:
_Die Heide ist keine Naturlandschaft, sondern eine erst durch das Eingreifen des Menschen geschaffene Kulturlandschaft. Um ein Zuwachsen der halboffenen Heidelandschaft durch Bäume, vor allem Kiefern, teilweise auch Sandbirken, zu verhindern, lässt man regelmäßig Schafe die Flächen abweiden. Zum Einsatz kommen fast ausschließlich die einheimischen Heidschnucken. Damit wird verhindert, dass jahrtausendealte Lebensräume mit vielen an diese Landschaft angepassten, häufig sehr seltenen Tier- und Pflanzenarten verloren gehen._
Es ist doch egal, wie etwas entstanden ist, solange es lebensraum für erhaltung und entwicklungen gibt.


----------



## Grossvater (10. Oktober 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es ist doch egal, wie etwas entstanden ist, solange es lebensraum für erhaltung und entwicklungen gibt.


In dem Zusammenhang fallen mir sofort die Autobahnkreuze als Biotope und Rückzugsorte ein. Auch keine besonders "romatische" Vorstellung - aber den Vögeln und anderen Tieren wohl ziemlich wurst.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2016)

Es soll seltene Spechte geben, die mit Vorliebe über illegalen, zu legalisierenden Bike-Strecken nisten.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Oktober 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> Genau für dich und andere Naturromantiker - die Realität spielt aber in einer anderen Liga



Aha und wie definierst Du natürlich und vor allem wo ist die Unterscheidung zu künstlich. Ich halte mich da an die typische Nutzung des Begriffs. Du bist derjenige der hier seine eigene Realität zaubern möchte. Der Wiki Link von Oldi.. zeigt ja dass selbst meine erwähnte Heidelandschaft im typischen Sprachgebrauch keine "Naturlandschaft" ist.

Außerdem ist das Wortklauberei.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Es soll seltene Spechte geben, die mit Vorliebe über illegale, zu legalisierende Bike-Strecken nisten.


Und Schutzsportler die diese rein zufällig genau dort finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 285755 (10. Oktober 2016)

> => da sollten wir also sattelfest sein, um diese Diskussion auf Landesebene, aber auch im Wald führen zu können



das hört sich an als wolltest Du in einen Art Verbalkrieg ziehen...haust Du einfach irgendwelche Passanten an und erzählst denen von Deinem Leid oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?...also entweder gibt es regionale Unterschiede in der Problematik an sich oder ich weiss auch nicht, aber ich treff wirklich nie irgendeine Menschenseele, die sich an meinem Tun aka biken in irgendeiner Weise auch nur im Entferntesten stört.


----------



## Aldar (11. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Wortklauberei.



Das ist meiner Meinung nach eines der Hauptprobleme in der ganzen Diskussion - die begriffe sind unscharf bzw. werden so ausgelegt wie es gebraucht wird
Du hörst Downhill denkst an Bikepark und dein gegenüber meint den 08/15 Tourenfahrer
Du liest geeignete Wege und denkst an Trails und dein gegenüber meint 2m forstautobahn usw. usf.


----------



## Black-Under (11. Oktober 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach eines der Hauptprobleme in der ganzen Diskussion - die begriffe sind unscharf bzw. werden so ausgelegt wie es gebraucht wird
> Du hörst Downhill denkst an Bikepark und dein gegenüber meint den 08/15 Tourenfahrer
> Du liest geeignete Wege und denkst an Trails und dein gegenüber meint 2m forstautobahn usw. usf.


Nee so unscharf sind die nicht. Es gibt übliche Definitionen. Du versuchst die unscharf zu machen. Auch für "Downhill" gibt es übliche Definitionen. So etwas wie du es machst ist Politik, Sinnverdreherrei.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Es gibt übliche Definitionen.





Black-Under schrieb:


> Auch für "Downhill" gibt es übliche Definitionen.



Die würden mich jetzt aber interessieren. Bitte mit Quelle!


----------



## Black-Under (11. Oktober 2016)

Google kaputt?:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downhill


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2016)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> das hört sich an als wolltest Du in einen Art Verbalkrieg ziehen..



das hört sich nur so an



Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> ...haust Du einfach irgendwelche Passanten an und erzählst denen von Deinem Leid



mein Leid? Dein Leid? unser Leid?
Keine Ahnung, was Du genau meinst.
Ich will einfach nur die 2-Meter-Regel abgeschafft haben. 

Und was das Thema "Leute anhauen" angeht: die Diskussion hier entzündete sich u.a. daran, dass man ja auch mal den Forst (im Wald oder anderswo) ansprechen kann. 

Wenn da dann Naturschutz-Vorwände kommen, ist es gut, wenn man ein bisschen Hintergrundwissen hat.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. ;-)


----------



## TTT (11. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden Punkte sind aus meiner Sicht bei der ganzen Thematik am Ende ohnehin entscheidender als die Naturschutz-Argumente.


Keines der Argumente ist entscheidend, denn es sind alles vorgeschobene Argumente. Du kannst sie alle endkräftigen, sie werden trotzdem weiter verwendet, bis sie in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr haltbar sind. Dann gibt's wieder neue Scheinargumente. Denn letztendlich geht es nicht um Argumente und auch nicht um Recht. Die Antwort auf die Frage nach der Rechtmäßigkeit wird von der Politik aus gutem Grunde in der "Diskussion" verweigert. Intern wurden z.B. bei den Grünen alle per Email aufgefordert, genau auf diese Frage nach der Rechtmäßigkeit der 2m-Regel nicht einzugehen, wie wir aus einer bekanntgewordenen Mail wissen!

Unsere Politiker fühlen sich schon lange nicht mehr an Recht und Gesetz gebunden, sondern der Verpflichtung von Gefälligkeiten, Seilschaften und Vetterleswirtschaft. Kretschmann sieht es ja schon gar nicht mehr als anstößig an zuzugeben: "Ich mauschele gern!" Wen wundert es da, dass die Ablehnung der Politik zunimmt, ebenso wie die Schärfe des Tons und die Gewaltbereitschaft? Aber auch das scheint unseren Politikern egal, solange es sie nicht selber betrifft.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Entweder mitmauscheln und Kontakte aufbauen, Deals machen und (faule) Kompromisse eingehen oder öffentlich auf den Putz hauen und Druck machen oder Beides. Aber nicht hoffen, dass Argumente eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2016)

Meine Hoffnung, dass Argumente eine Rolle spielen ist mittlerweile auch geschwunden. Ich fühle mich dennoch ganz wohl auf der Seite, die dennoch zumindest den Anspruch hat, in der Sache zu argumentieren.

Und ich bin froh, dass u.a. über Open Trails mit einer guten Mischung aus Argumenten und auf den Putz hauen immerhin erreicht wurde, dass die DIMB beim Runden Tisch mit am Tisch sitzt.


----------



## Athabaske (12. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Meine Hoffnung, dass Argumente eine Rolle spielen ist mittlerweile auch geschwunden. Ich fühle mich dennoch ganz wohl auf der Seite, die dennoch zumindest den Anspruch hat, in der Sache zu argumentieren.
> 
> Und ich bin froh, dass u.a. über Open Trails mit einer guten Mischung aus Argumenten und auf den Putz hauen immerhin erreicht wurde, dass die DIMB beim Runden Tisch mit am Tisch sitzt.


...ein runder Tisch hat der Vorteil, man kann den Vorgang immer weiter zur Seite schieben ohne dass er zu Boden fällt?


----------



## HelmutK (12. Oktober 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ein runder Tisch hat der Vorteil, man kann den Vorgang immer weiter zur Seite schieben ohne dass er zu Boden fällt?



Ein Runder Tisch wird in der Tat manchmal - und m.E. zu oft - als Veranstaltung zur Beruhigung und zum Aussitzen von Problemen mißbraucht. Dass es auch anders geht (und das leider viel zu selten) hat jedoch der Runde Tisch in Hessen bewiesen, der die Grundlage zu einem liberalten Betretungsrecht sowie einem bis heute andauernden und überwiegend konstruktiven Dialog auf Landes- und auch auf lokaler Ebene in Hessen gelegt hat.

Was allerdings Hessen von anderen Runden Tischen - insbesondere in Ba-Wü - unterschieden hat und noch unterscheidet: Die Politik hat damit auf die berechtigte Kritik der Radfahrer und Mountainbiker an ihrem ursprünglichen Gesetzesentwurf reagiert und hat mit dem dann verabschiedeten neuen Hessischen Waldgesetz einen gesetzgeberischen Rahmen gesetzt, in dem Radfahrer und Mountainbiker Rechte haben und auf dessen Basis man auf Augenhöhe konstruktiv zusammen arbeiten kann.

In Ba-Wü will die Politik dagegen nichts ändern, beschränkt die Rechte für Radfahrer und Mountainbiker und degradiert sie so zu Bittstellern. Und so lange die 2-Meter-Regel als landesweites Verbot die Regel ist, wird sich daran nichts ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (12. Oktober 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ein runder Tisch hat der Vorteil, man kann den Vorgang immer weiter zur Seite schieben ohne dass er zu Boden fällt?



Das mag sein, aber im Zweifel habe ich lieber Biker mit an diesem Tisch sitzen, damit die nicht ohne uns entscheiden, dass die Sache der Biker vom Tisch fällt. Solange es einen Runden Tisch gibt, gibt es Dialog. Und das ist viel besser als die Situation, die wir vorher hatten.



HelmutK schrieb:


> In Ba-Wü will die Politik dagegen nichts ändern, (...)



Ich bin mir manchmal gar nicht sicher, ob die Politik in BaWü genau weiß, was sie da will. Die will meiner Meinung nach vor allem wenig Ärger. Und an dem Punkt ist es schon so wie @TTT ja auch oben schreibt: immer nur gute Argumente hilft leider nicht. Manchmal muss man auch auf den Putz hauen.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (12. Oktober 2016)

> Wildtiere "Euch Biker und Eure Trails kennen" und wissen, dass von Bikern keine Gefahr ausgeht und entsprechend entspannt mit Radfahrern umgehen.


Also wenn ich ein Reh aufschrecke, wirkt das dann doch schon ziemlich unentspannt, wenn es da so wild flitzend und springend die Flucht ergreift...also obwohl ich vom Verhalten von Wildtieren keinerlei Ahnung habe, würde ich es, objektiv betrachtet,  schon so ansehen, dass wir diese stören und in gewißer Weise schon auch eine Gefahr von uns ausgeht (Reh-Mama kann sich erschrecken und Reh-Junges zurücklassen, etc..etc.)....Gehe aber mal davon aus, dass im Ranking der anthropogenen Einflüße auf negative Umweltauswirkungen dieses Problem relativ weit hinten angesiedelt sein dürfte.


> - Gefährdung von Fußgängern (keinerlei Hinweise auf eine tatsächliche Gefährdung in der Praxis, wenn dann kommt es auf den breiten, geschotterten Wege zu Konflikten)


Das so wenig mit Fussgängern passiert, ist hauptsächlich der Tatsache geschuldet, dass auf hoch frequentierten Trails auf einen dussligen Fussgänger mindestens 5 dusslige Mountainbiker kommen, die sich unterhaltenderweise mitten auf dem Trail zum Schwätzchen treffen (meistens genau hinter irgendeinem Anlieger oder Table, um die Heldengeschichte über dessen Überwindung auszutauschen). Sprich, bevor man überhaupt die Gelegenheit bekommen könnte, einen Fussgänger zu gefährden, wurde man vorher schon von mindestens 5 Wochenendbikern selbst gefährdet. Des Weiteren sind es auch die Dussel zweitgenannter Partei, die ein riesiges Talent haben, jeden technisch einigermaßen anspruchsvollen Trail komplett kaputtzubremsen...beim präparieren des Trails sind die bikenden Wochenendhurgler dann natürlich nicht anzutreffen. Also falls die 2m Regelung wirklich jemanden vom biken auf anspruchsvollem Terrain abhalten sollte, dann sollten wir diese Regelung nicht bekämpfen, sondern sie viel mehr noch unterstützen. 
P.S. Hat übrigens nichts damit zu tun, dass ich die Trails für mich allein in Anspruch nehmen möchte...aber die Wochenendcliquen, in denen jeder den noch dickeren Maxe auf dem Bike raushängen möchte, können es weiterhin gerne bei Fussballglotzen & Co. belassen.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (12. Oktober 2016)

Herrliche Zeiten, zu denen sich Zahnärzte und zwar nur Zahnärzte unseren Spocht leisten konnten.
Auch wenn dafür die Geschlechterquote eher bescheiden war.
on topic: Meiner Beaobachtung nach juckt das Rotwild mein Erscheinen recht wenig bis nüscht, was objektiv der Fall ist kann ich ebenfalls nicht beurteilen. Gemeinhin und plausiblerweise geht man aber davon aus, dass es einen Gewöhnungseffekt für alles was sich auf Wegen rumtreibt gibt.
Und uf ellefelle: Fahr einfach nicht Sonntags, dann bleibt dir von der degoutanten Fraktion das allermeiste erspart.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Mir wurde jetzt zweimal von unterschiedlichen Jägern bestätigt, dass die Wildtiere "Euch Biker und Eure Trails kennen" und wissen, dass von Bikern keine Gefahr ausgeht und entsprechend entspannt mit Radfahrern umgehen.





Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ein Reh aufschrecke, wirkt das dann doch schon ziemlich unentspannt, ...



Genau: WENN Du ein Reh aufschreckst. Weder ich noch die beiden Jäger haben behauptet, dass noch nie ein Biker ein Reh aufgescheucht hat. Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass Du regelmäßig an Rehen vorbeifährst, ohne sie zu bemerken und ohne sie aufzuschrecken.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Genau: WENN Du ein Reh aufschreckst. Weder ich noch die beiden Jäger haben behauptet, dass noch nie ein Biker ein Reh aufgescheucht hat. Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass Du regelmäßig an Rehen vorbeifährst, ohne sie zu bemerken und ohne sie aufzuschrecken.


...als ich mal nachts zum Laufen eine Lampe dabei hatte, haben mich unzählige Augen aus dem Wald angestarrt. In allen Höhen. Aus diesem Grund nehme ich seither keine Lampe mehr mit zum Laufen. Das Bewußtsein, diese unzähligen Augen starren mich aber weiterhin an hat etwas beunruhigendes...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (13. Oktober 2016)

...nicht nur deshalb richte ich die Helmlampe immer auf den Weg, nicht in die Botanik. Trotzdem mal ein paar Rehe auf ner Wiese angeleuchtet: Auch die haben nur zurückgeglotzt und waren scheints sehr unentschieden ob sie nun das Feld räumen oder einfach weiter äsen sollen.. Ihre Freßfeinde haben halt keine Stirnlampen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 285755 (13. Oktober 2016)

> Ihre Freßfeinde haben halt keine Stirnlampen ;-)



Papperlapapp....Bin früher mal MX Rennen gefahren und ab und an wurde die Bedüsung fürs kommende WE schon auch mal vorab im Wald gesucht und ich kann Dir mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, dass auch wenn ein Crosser nicht zu den natürlichen Fressfeinden des Wildes gehört, sind diese doch vom Auftritt einer Zweitaktzwiebacksäge beeindruckter, als wenn Du mit Balletthose und Stirnfunzel bewaffnet durch den Wald tanzt. Was ich damit sagen möchte, dass der "Aufschreckungsfaktor" wohl auch ein wenig von der Art des Fortbewegungsmittels abhängt.....und jetzt würd ich mich mal über ein wenig mehr Unterstützung freuen !!


----------



## MO_Thor (13. Oktober 2016)

Meine Lieblingsrehbegegnung war in den Weinbergen. Mutter mit 3 Kitzen stand auf einer Grasfläche, schaute sich entspannt um, ihre drei Kleinen sonnten sich. 
Direkt neben ihr ballerte alle paar Minuten ein Schreckschußgerät über die Weinberge...die Rehe haben nichtmal gezuckt.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (13. Oktober 2016)

> Direkt neben ihr ballerte alle paar Minuten ein Schreckschußgerät über die Weinberge...die Rehe haben nichtmal gezuckt.



Es scheint, ich lebe in einer Traumwelt....ich geh dann mal rosa Elefanten füttern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (13. Oktober 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsrehbegegnung war in den Weinbergen. Mutter mit 3 Kitzen stand auf einer Grasfläche, schaute sich entspannt um, ihre drei Kleinen sonnten sich.
> Direkt neben ihr ballerte alle paar Minuten ein Schreckschußgerät über die Weinberge...die Rehe haben nichtmal gezuckt.


...es soll auch taube Wildtiere geben...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Oktober 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...es soll auch taube Wildtiere geben...


Es hängt an der gewöhnung. Rehe, die menschen gewohnt sind, bleiben ruhig. Habe ich hier im wald. 2 km weiter auf den feldern, wo fast niemand vorbei kommt, fliehen sie sehr früh. Außerdem hängt es an der jahreszeit. Brünftige böcke rennen uns auch vom bike, wenn es passt. Ricken, die kitze in der nähe abgelegt haben, werden eher fliehen, um vom kitz abzulenken. Das beste ist eine gleichmäßige bewegung und ein abwenden des blickes. Im kalten winter kann jede flucht für ein tier tödlich werden, wenn dabei zuviel energie verbraucht wird. In einem sehr kalten winter (~-20°C) habe ich erlebt, das rehe auf einer streuobstwiese, die sie in der wärmeren zeit sofort flüchtend verlassen hätten, einfach stehen blieben. Das risiko zu fliehen war offensichtlich zu hoch, die verbliebene energie zu gering.
Deswegen bin ich von den nightrides im winter auf abgelegenen trails gar nicht angetan.


----------



## trail_desire (13. Oktober 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...es soll auch taube Wildtiere geben...



Bei uns jetzt auch.....nachdem jetzt bei uns drei Tage lang der Heli zur "Waldkalkung" über den Wald flog.....von 8:30 bis 18:30 reinstes Flughafen-Feeling. Wahrscheinlich will man die Rehe jetzt an die Mountenbiker gewöhnen, wo doch schon manche schreiben, die Biker machen ein Getöse wie 5 Hubschrauber.....oder kommen sie doch lautlos daher???

Das Beste daran, Waldkalkung ist dafür da, dass die Übersäuerung neutralisiert werden soll, die zum Teil durch den Forst selber herbeigeführt wird. Man spart sich, das wenig gewinnbringende Kleinzeug, das bei der Fällung durch Harvester übrig bleibt rauszuholen. Was aber zu viel des Guten(Walddüngung) ist und somit zu weiterem Säuereeintrag
 führt.....und dann fliegt man den Kalkbomber für 300,-€ je Qm.........macht im gesamten Landkreis Karlsruhe ( für den gesamten Landkreis braucht der Heli mehrere Wochen)mal eben 390.000,-€

Die Welt ist pervers.....


----------



## Athabaske (13. Oktober 2016)

...nein nur ein Teil der Menschen - der Rest der Menschheit und die Welt ansich ist ganz in Ordnung!


----------



## _Vader (13. Oktober 2016)

Selbst wenn Stück Rehwild vor einem wegrennt, setzt die das nicht unter wahnsinnig viel Stress. Solang man es nicht verfolgt ist es was ganz normales für das Tier. Ist ja ein Fluchttier. Außerdem merken die sich durchaus auf welchen Wegen viel los ist und auf welchen nicht. Egal ob Fußgänger oder Radfahrer. Wenn es dunkel ist und ein Radler mit 8000 Lumen den Hang runterheizt, ist es eher eine Störung, da sowas sehr selten passiert. Rehe laufen auch nie weg wenn sie geblendet werden, kennt man ja vom Autofahren. Die bleiben dann stehen bis sie überfaren worden sind, weil sie die Gefahr nicht ausmachen können. Also wenn ihr tierfreundlich sein wollt, beschränkt eure Nightrides auf ein Minimum, der Rest ist egal. 
Der gute Jäger weiß das und findet allenfalls Radfahrer scheiße, die mitten durch Treibjagd heizen. Die anderen sind die, die seit 20 Jahren auf dem gleichen Hochsitz hocken und da auch noch die nächsten 20 Jahre hocken wollen. Und wenn dann ein Weg in der Nähe stärker frequentiert wird, halten sich die Viecher halt davon fern. Da müsste der ja anfangen zu pirschen oder die neuen Fressstellen vom Wild suchen... vielzuviel Aufwand.


----------



## Deleted 285755 (13. Oktober 2016)

> ...nein nur ein Teil der Menschen - der Rest der Menschheit und die Welt ansich ist ganz in Ordnung!



Und weil die Welt so in Ordnung ist, gibt es auch so tolle Errungenschaften wie Massentierhaltung, Kriege, Terror, Urwaldabholzung, Klimaerwärmung, Kinderarbeit, Hunger, Armut, Präsidentschaftskandidaten wie einen Herrn Trump, Pegida-Dummköpfe, etc. etc....aber hey, alles tutti-frutti !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (13. Oktober 2016)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Und weil die Welt so in Ordnung ist, gibt es auch so tolle Errungenschaften wie Massentierhaltung, Kriege, Terror, Urwaldabholzung, Klimaerwärmung, Kinderarbeit, Hunger, Armut, Präsidentschaftskandidaten wie einen Herrn Trump, Pegida-Dummköpfe, Uf_Ellefelle,etc. etc....aber hey, alles tutti-frutti !!


----------



## trail_desire (13. Oktober 2016)

Komm grade von der Tour zurück.....was soll ich sagen....kein Reh lief vor mir davon.....gucken nur. Ich bin jetzt ja nicht der "Reh-Flüsterer"....aber vielleicht hab ich nicht so ein aggro Parfum an mir wie der
UF Ellefelle.
Und zudem....Wildtiere sind Fluchttiere. Es tut denen nur gut mal zu flüchten. Sie haben dank der Jäger keine natürlichen Feinde mehr, werden dazu auch noch gefüttert.....fehlt nur noch, dass die Jäger nen Zaun um den Wald machen. Dann ist das Wild nur noch wie ein Zuchttier und wird fett. Wenn ich mal Wild mag, dann sollte das nicht fett fein....


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (13. Oktober 2016)

@uf ellefelle: Pauschal ist immer doof! Eine Rückkehr von der Tour bei Dunkelheit im siedlungsnahen Bereich hat andere Auswirkungen auf die Fauna als ein Nightride abseits der Zivilisation. Also dort wo es weniger Gewöhnungseffekte gibt.
Auch der Fahrbetrieb mit knapp 400 Watt Dauerleistung - hüstel- stellt eine völlig andere Dimension der Beeinträchtigung dar als 40.000 Watt mit schlapp 100 db. Meine Einsicht mich mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen vergleichen zu lassen geht gegen Null. Manche Naturschützer vergessen anscheinend auch gern mal dass Naturschutz eine dienende Funktion hat und kein Selbstzweck ist. Natur bin ich schließlich auch selbst und ich lass mich nun mal nicht gern flächendeckend hinausschützen. Und wenns aus dem Baumacker vulgo Forst ist schon dreimal nicht.


----------



## _Vader (13. Oktober 2016)

naja, der Mensch und sein Gerät ist ja wohl eher Kultur. Habt ihr oft Probleme mit Jägern oder warum schießt ihr euch so auf die ein? Meiner Meinung sind die wirklichen Bösewichte, die Politik, die das thema totschweigen und alteingesessene wandererclubs, die verbindungen überall hin haben.. Oder nicht?


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2016)

Null Probleme mit Jägern hier (s.o.)!

Und bei mir ist - was das Biken angeht - auch tatsächlich 





Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> alles tutti-frutti !!


Bis auf die wenigen, aber leider recht auffälligen schwarzen Schafe in den eigenen Reihen und die 2-3 Hilfssheriffs im Jahr, die einen anmotzen. Die 2-Meter-Regel muss trotzdem weg und zwar nicht, wie hier manche immer wieder meinen, weil ich mich krampfhaft daran halte, sondern _weil wegen_ Wayne (s.u.).



> Wayne... äh… Wen es interessiert:
> 
> Wir werden immer mal wieder gefragt, was eigentlich der Aufstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel soll.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Open Trails


----------



## Athabaske (14. Oktober 2016)

Uf_Ellefelle schrieb:


> Und weil die Welt so in Ordnung ist, gibt es auch so tolle Errungenschaften wie Massentierhaltung, Kriege, Terror, Urwaldabholzung, Klimaerwärmung, Kinderarbeit, Hunger, Armut, Präsidentschaftskandidaten wie einen Herrn Trump, Pegida-Dummköpfe, etc. etc....aber hey, alles tutti-frutti !!


...wenn ich nicht der Ansicht wäre, die Welt sein generell ganz in Ordnung, dann hätte ich beispielsweise keine Kinder, würde mir keine Gedanken über die Zukunft machen, wählen gehen oder überhaupt morgen noch aufstehen. Dass ich das als ausgewiesener Pessimist einmal sagen werde, hätte ich nie geglaubt...


----------



## Deleted 285755 (14. Oktober 2016)

> ...wenn ich nicht der Ansicht wäre, die Welt sein generell ganz in Ordnung, dann hätte ich beispielsweise keine Kinder, würde mir keine Gedanken über die Zukunft machen, wählen gehen oder überhaupt morgen noch aufstehen. Dass ich das als ausgewiesener Pessimist einmal sagen werde, hätte ich nie geglaubt...



könnte daran liegen, weil Du im genialsten Land auf dieser Welt leben darfst....und das hätte ich nie geglaubt, dass ich sowas jemals sagen würde....was aber natürlich nicht heissen darf, dass man auch mal über den Tellerrand hinausschielt.

Aber jetzt zuirück zum Thema, denn 





> Und bei mir ist - was das Biken angeht - auch tatsächlich


 kommt einem Wink mit nem Betonpfeiler gleich


----------



## Athabaske (14. Oktober 2016)

Immer wieder interessant, was einem in Internerforen an Eigenschaften um die Ohren gehauen wird!

Mir den mangelnden Blick über den Tellerrand vorzuwerfen - wenn es nicht so bitter wäre, würde ich schallend lachen...


----------



## Deleted 285755 (14. Oktober 2016)

> Mir den mangelnden Blick über den Tellerrand vorzuwerfen - wenn es nicht so bitter wäre, würde ich schallend lachen...



hab ich eigentlich gar nicht explizit Dir vorgeworfen, war eher so allgemein angedacht...kam vllt falsch rüber...sry


----------



## Deleted 285755 (14. Oktober 2016)

> Mir den mangelnden Blick über den Tellerrand vorzuwerfen - wenn es nicht so bitter wäre, würde ich schallend lachen...



hab ich eigentlich gar nicht explizit Dir vorgeworfen, war eher so allgemein angedacht...kam vllt falsch rüber...sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> naja, der Mensch und sein Gerät ist ja wohl eher Kultur. Habt ihr oft Probleme mit Jägern oder warum schießt ihr euch so auf die ein? Meiner Meinung sind die wirklichen Bösewichte, die Politik, die das thema totschweigen und alteingesessene wandererclubs, die verbindungen überall hin haben.. Oder nicht?


Nicht. Der Schwarzwaldverein hat bereits eine Halse hingelegt, die Kolleschen von der Alb sortieren noch das Tauwerk. Die Hardliner sind die Waldbauern, die haben keine Lust auf Publikum verbunden mit welchen Verpflichtungen auch immer.
Politik:Montag wird das Leitbild zur Erholung im Wald der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt, geht also in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Grossvater (14. Oktober 2016)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> ...dass Naturschutz eine dienende Funktion hat und kein Selbstzweck ist...


Musste ich einfach nochmal "zitieren"  -  zu schön um nur zu liken


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Oktober 2016)

*"Leitbild Erholung und Sport im Wald von Baden-Württemberg"*

Heute wurde das Leitbild des Forum Erholung und Sport im Wald in Baden-Württemberg veröffentlicht. Die 30 beteiligten Verbände aus Forst, Jagd, Tourismus, Waldbesitz, Wanderern und Radfahrern haben sich selbst einen Rahmen gegeben.

Kernsatz:
"Das Forum arbeitet gemeinsam darauf hin, dass die *vielfältigen Nutzungen des Waldes* möglichst reibungslos *mit-* und neben*einander existieren*. Es strebt an, *die Selbstverantwortung der Einzelnen zu fördern* und bei Bedarf *Vorschläge zur Weiterentwicklung von Regelungen zu erarbeiten*. In den regelmäßigen Treffen des Forums werden dafür Ziele und Maßnahmen erarbeiten.

Das ganze Leitbild gibt es hier und es liest sich gut
http://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/fi...61018_Leitbild_Erholung_und_Sport_im_Wald.pdf

Siehe auch:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1054133788041597


----------



## Goiskopf (19. Oktober 2016)

Heute, 19.10.2016, in der SWP:

_*Alte Regeln, neue Floskeln

Runder Tisch Verbände und Politik haben geklärt, wie Mountainbiker und Wald-
Spaziergänger harmonieren können.

Stuttgart. Gut, dass wir darüber geredet haben: Der Streit zwischen Radlern und Wanderern im

Wald ist entschärft. Allein durch die Debatte am Runden Tisch und ganz ohne jedwede neuen

Regelungen. Die braucht es ja, denn: „Wir leben in einem dicht besiedelten Land und nicht in

den Pyrenäen“, sagt Landwirtschaftsminister Peter Hauk (CDU).

Was in nordischen Ländern der natürlichen Urteilskraft überlassen ist, braucht hierzulande fixe

Vorschriften. Eine besagt: Mountainbiker dürfen nur auf Waldwegen radeln, die breiter als zwei

Meter sind. Als die von Grün-Rot vor gut zwei Jahren eingeführt wurden, galt es, mehr als zwei

Millionen Menschen, die täglich im Wald unterwegs sind, friedlich aneinander vorbeizulotsen.

Zuvor wurde gerempelt und geschimpft. Wanderer wurden absichtlich umgefahren, die

spannten hingegen Stahlseile, damit Radler stürzen. „Die waren damals alle auf den Bäumen“,

sagt Hauk.

Davon sei nichts mehr zu spüren dank des „intensiven partizipativen Prozesses“, zu dem Grün-
Schwarz die organisierten Radler und die organisierten Wanderer einlud. Und davon gibt es

viele: Rund 30 Verbände von „A“ wie Allgemeiner Fahrradclub bis „W“ wie Württembergischer

Radportverband haben ein Leitbild erarbeitet, eine Richtschnur für richtiges Verhalten im Wald.

Regierungschef Winfried Kretschmann (Grüne) erklärte: „Wir setzen damit auf Dialog und auf

die Vernunft der Menschen.“

Nun zeigt allerdings die Vergangenheit, dass es mit Vernunft nicht weit her ist. Es braucht

Regeln wie die Zwei-Meter-Vorschrift. Und es sei nicht sinnvoll, an ihnen zu rütteln: Die

Vorgabe habe sich bewährt, die Regierung sieht derzeit keine Notwendigkeit, davon

grundsätzlich abzurücken“, so Hauk. Andere Länder hätten das auch. Lediglich lokale

Ausnahmen seien möglich. Überdies könnten bestimmte Mountainbikerpfade geschaffen

werden.

Hauk gibt denn auch unumwunden zu, dass sich außer der Rhetorik nichts geändert hat. Der

Rest des Leitbildes ist wolkig. Eine Floskel-Kostprobe: „Ein harmonisches Miteinander ist

angesichts der großen Diversität von Interessen und Ansprüchen darauf angewiesen, dass die

gesellschaftlichen Gruppen miteinander im konstruktiven Dialog stehen.“ Solche Sätze erfindet

man nicht im Vorbeigehen, da braucht es mehrjähriges Konferieren.

Minister Hauk hat übrigens gar kein Mountainbike. Und sein Chef Kretschmann ist zu Fuß im

Wald: „Ich treff‘ die oft beim Wandern, die [Mountainbiker; Anm. d. Red.] sind in der Regel sehr

freundlich.“

Gestern war übrigens der „Erste Deutsche Waldtag“, an dem Tourismusminister Guido Wolf

(CDU) jedoch nicht teilnehmen konnte: Es hatte ihn bereits zwei Tage zuvor – ganz ohne eines

Wanderers Mitschuld – vom Mountainbike gehauen. Rippenbruch, Armbruch. Bodenwellen

kriegt jedenfalls auch ein runder Tisch nicht eingeebnet.*_


----------



## Athabaske (19. Oktober 2016)

Das ist jetzt kein Witz? Diese Aussagen stehen so in der SWP?


----------



## kumpel01 (19. Oktober 2016)

@Athabaske : Ja, das ist ein Zitat. Steht heute auch so in der Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung. Das zeigt m.E. jedenfalls deutlich, was von dem Leitbild gehalten wird...


----------



## mw.dd (19. Oktober 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt kein Witz? Diese Aussagen stehen so in der SWP?



Satire. Der ernste Hintergrund (alles bleibt wie es ist weil bewährt) findet sich hier:
http://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de...ellt-leitbild-erholung-und-sport-im-wald-vor/


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Oktober 2016)

heute auf Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1054631927991783

*Minister Hauk fällt den Verbänden in den Rücken*

Sieht so die Bürger- und Verbändebeteiligung der neuen Regierung aus? Gestern hatten wir euch das neue Leitbild von Baden-Württemberg vorgestellt. Darin haben sich die Verbände darüber geeinigt, dass bei "Bedarf Vorschläge zur Weiterentwicklung von Regelungen zu erarbeiten" werden können.

Doch was macht Forst Minister Hauk bei der Pressekonferenz zur Vorstellung des Leitbildes? Er fällt den beteiligten Verbänden in den Rücken, in dem er keinen Bedarf bei der Änderung der 2 Meter Regel sieht. Mit einem Handstreich wird das Bemühen der Verbände um ein besseres Miteinander weggewischt.

*Das sollten wir uns nicht bieten lassen. Schreibt bitte eine E-Mail an Frau Staatsrätin Gisela Erler. Sie ist zuständig für Bürgerbeteiligung und fairen Umgang in Baden-Württemberg.
[email protected]*

Das Leitbild:
http://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/fi...61018_Leitbild_Erholung_und_Sport_im_Wald.pdf

Diverse Presseberichte:
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/nachri...ald_-alte-regeln_-neue-floskeln-13842109.html

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/suedwest-1/die-vernunft-im-wald--128764926.html


----------



## mw.dd (19. Oktober 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Minister Hauk fällt den Verbänden in den Rücken





"Alte Regeln, neue Floskeln" trifft es aber besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (19. Oktober 2016)

Zuerst eine kurze Freude über die Veröffentlichung des Leitbilder. 
Dann, nach Kenntnisnahme der Äußerungen von Minister Hauk, pures Entsetzen wie man das positive Signal und die ganze Arbeit so mit Füßen treten kann.


----------



## duc-748S (19. Oktober 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Das sollten wir uns nicht bieten lassen. Schreibt bitte eine E-Mail an Frau Staatsministerin Gisela Erler. Sie ist zuständig für Bürgerbeteiligung und fairen Umgang in Baden-Württemberg.
> [email protected]*



Staatsrätin 

Wirklich schade, dass nach dem eigentlich guten (?) Prozess mit positivem Ergebnis Minister Hauk sich nicht darauf einlässt und stattdessen die Verbände hintergeht und das Ergebnis so missachtet und stattdessen die Beibehaltung der Regelung fordert.


----------



## Tilman (19. Oktober 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> heute auf Open Trails
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1054631927991783
> 
> *Minister Hauk fällt den Verbänden in den Rücken*
> ...



Dem Herrn Minister fällt es offensichtlich schwer, einzusehen, daß nicht er das radfahrende Volk vertritt, sondern der Landtag (zumal es dem auch noch peinlicherweise angehört). Und der hat das Ministerium aufgrund unserer Petition unmißverständlich zur sachlichen Arbeit in der Angelegenheit beauftragt. Ich denke doch, daß es dort genug Leute gibt, die, egal, wie sie zu der 2m-Regel stehen, anders als Herr Hauk MdL etwas anders unter einer konstruktiven Weiterführung des Auftrages verstehen, als ein top-down betriebenes politisches Downsizing der Thematik.


----------



## Athabaske (19. Oktober 2016)

A. Bader: "Nur die Knarre löst die Starre."

Soll jetzt beileibe kein Aufruf zu bewaffnetem Widerstand sein, aber das wahre Körnchen lautet, wer brav ist wird in die Ecke gestellt, die anderen an die Wand.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Oktober 2016)

Der "Herr" Minister Hauk hat ja schon mal dazu aufgerufen, seine Partei solle mit der AfD koalieren, also mit einer neonationalsozialistischen Partei. Er macht sich also lieber mit Nazis gemein als mit Verbänden und Bürgern offen zu diskutieren.

Auf die bekannte Frage "что делать" ("was tun?") Lenins gibt ein jiddisches Lied die Antwort:

Bidne Keblech tut men binden
und men schlept sie und men schecht
wers hod Fligl fliegt aroif zu
ist bei keinem mehr kein Knecht.

Wir fahren dort, wo wir wollen und scheissen auf den Minister!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (19. Oktober 2016)

Oooops, den kann man also ob seiner Arbeit an der Politikverdrossenheit gar nicht in die rechte Ecke stellen: Er steht schon drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> heute auf Open Trails
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1054631927991783
> 
> *Minister Hauk fällt den Verbänden in den Rücken*
> ...


...wie nennt sich der "runde Tisch" offiziell?


----------



## duc-748S (20. Oktober 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wie nennt sich der "runde Tisch" offiziell?


Forum Erholung und Sport im Wald in BW.
Zumindest, wenn ich jetzt nicht völlig neben der Spur bin.


----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2016)

Danke!


----------



## Athabaske (20. Oktober 2016)

> Ohne die immensen Investitionen etwa in Hotels oder Mountainbike-Parks wären viele Gäste weggeblieben, ist sich Martin Lohmann sicher.


...welche Mountainbike-Parks?

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ber.6f85dc73-1401-46f1-83f9-47a0be903234.html


----------



## Traufradler (20. Oktober 2016)

E-Mail an Frau Staatsministerin Gisela Erler hab ich geschrieben!


----------



## trail_desire (20. Oktober 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...welche Mountainbike-Parks?
> 
> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ber.6f85dc73-1401-46f1-83f9-47a0be903234.html



_Stuttgart - Die Touristiker in Baden-Württemberg jubeln – wieder einmal: Nach einem hervorragenden Sommer steuere man zum sechsten Mal nacheinander auf ein Rekordergebnis zu, teilte der zuständige Minister Guido Wolf (CDU) jetzt mit. Im vergangenen Jahr zählte das Statistische Landesamt 50,7 Millionen Übernachtungen (in Hotels und Pensionen mit mehr als zehn Betten), bis einschließlich August waren es 2016 bereits 35,2 Millionen Übernachtungen. Wer die Zahlen aber genauer liest und wer auch mal über die Landesgrenzen hinaus blickt, für den relativieren sich einige Aussagen._


_So haben alle Bundesländer mit Ausnahme von Sachsen und Thüringen zuletzt Gäste hinzugewonnen – der positive Trend ist also nicht auf Baden-Württemberg beschränkt. Baden-Württemberg konstatierte 2015 ein Plus von 3,3 Prozent – im Nachbarland Bayern waren es 3,4 Prozent, in Brandenburg sogar 4,9 Prozent und in Berlin und Hamburg mehr als fünf Prozent. Wahr ist aber auch: Baden-Württemberg lag noch immer leicht über dem bundesweiten Durchschnitt von 2,9 Prozent_

Wahrscheinlich wurden hier die vielen Flüchtlinge, die kurzzeitig in Hotels untergebracht wurden mitgezählt.


----------



## Stopelhopser (29. Oktober 2016)

Wenn sollen den die Nägel stören, Wanderer oder Radfahrer?

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/witt...dem-bettlerpfad-am-schoenberg--129183647.html


----------



## Zep2008 (29. Oktober 2016)

oder Autos?


----------



## Athabaske (2. November 2016)

Fr. Erler hat antworten lassen - ein Standartbrief, der in keiner Weise auf mein Anschreiben eingegangen ist...


----------



## ciao heiko (8. November 2016)

Sehr guter Artikel des ADFC:

_*Radler und Wanderer im Wald: Hat Hauk "Wortbruch" begangen?*
Der Fahrradclub ADFC erhebt Vorwürfe gegen Landwirtschaftsminister Peter Hauk._

http://www.rnz.de/politik/suedwest_...Hat-Hauk-Wortbruch-begangen-_arid,233563.html

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (8. November 2016)

ich zitiere:
_Der Radfahrverband lehnt die Zwei-Meter-Regel generell ab_, ich auch.

Seit ungefähr mitte des Jahres habe ich so gut wie überhaupt keine Probleme mehr mit Dummschätzer im Wald.
Ich höre nur noch ein Toll, oh ohne Batterie, da müsste ich schieben. 
Haben wir dem E-Bike-Boom zu verdanken!


----------



## Athabaske (8. November 2016)

http://www.esslinger-zeitung.de/reg...brandstiftung-am-bike-park-_arid,2085404.html


----------



## duc-748S (9. November 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> http://www.esslinger-zeitung.de/reg...brandstiftung-am-bike-park-_arid,2085404.html


Seite nicht gefunden


----------



## Athabaske (9. November 2016)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Seite nicht gefunden


----------



## stengele (9. November 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> http://www.esslinger-zeitung.de/reg...brandstiftung-am-bike-park-_arid,2085404.html



Hat jetzt aber eher weniger mit dem Betretungsrecht im Wald zu tun...


----------



## ciao heiko (19. November 2016)

Heute auf DIMB Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1084142651707377

_Ende der 2 Meter Regel nicht in Sicht?

Forstminister Hauk zur 2 Meter Regel:

"Wir haben deutlich mehr Wanderer als Radfahrer im Wald. Wir müssen irgendwie garantieren dass ein Nebeneinander letztendlich existiert. Ich glaube die Regelung ist sinnvoll und es hat sich ein Kompromiss abgezeichnet. Ich kann den ADFC nur auffordern, an der Kompromisslinie, an der er selber mitgearbeitet hat, auch festzuhalten."

Lieber Herr Hauk,

weder der ADFC noch die DIMB haben jemals am 10% Kompromiss mitgearbeitet. Dieser ist auch kein Ergebnis des runden Tisches und auch nicht Inhalt des Leitbildes. 

Wir haben aber eine Menge guter Arbeit geleistet um das Miteinander von Wanderern und Mountainbikern zu verbessern. Und so äussert sich auch der Schwarzwaldverein positiv. 

Vielleicht kommen Sie einmal persönlich beim runden Tisch vorbei und machen sich selbst ein Bild. Dann werden Sie sehen, dass von den gerne zitierten Konflikten nichts mehr übrig ist.

Landesschau aktuell Baden-Württemberg, vielen Dank für den Beitrag.

http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=5f9a3700-adca-11e6-8e1e-005056a12b4c_


.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. November 2016)

Ich würde mich mit so einem Nazi-Befürworter (der "Herr" Hauk hat sich für eine Koalition mit der AfD ausgesprochen) nicht an einen runden (und auch nicht an einen eckigen) Tisch setzen, zumal sein Verhalten ja zeigt, wie ignorant er ist. Die adäquate Methode heißt: ABWÄHLEN!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (19. November 2016)

...btw: Hauk sitzt garnicht am runden Tisch. Kreuzle machen erst wieder in 2021, wir wollen aber vorher mit dem Thema durch sein


----------



## LeFritzz (19. November 2016)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> ...erst wieder in 2021, wir wollen aber vorher mit dem Thema durch sein


Vorher "bewegt sich der Wald von Inverness auf das Schloß zu" (vgl. Shakespeare, Macbeth), als dass sich unter dieser Landesregierung was ändert hinsichtlich der 2m-Regel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (19. November 2016)

... die einzigen die sich mal auf unsere Seite gestellt haben waren SPD (einzeln(r) Abgeordnete(r)) und FDP (wegen der Hoteliers). Das geht sich wahlarithmetisch auf mittlere Sicht nicht aus. Die Aufgabe ist unter welcher Regierung auch immer die 2mR wegzubekommen. Die Interessenverbände haben ohnehin und auf lange Sicht ihre jeweils eigenen Mehrheiten, da ist völlig wurscht wer gerade offiziell regiert.
Die Lehrstücke dazu schreiben die Automobilindustrie und die Stromkonzerne.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. November 2016)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> ... die einzigen die sich mal auf unsere Seite gestellt haben waren SPD (einzeln(r) Abgeordnete(r)) und FDP (wegen der Hoteliers)...


Über die Lampenputzer-Partei hat schon Erich Mühsam gedichtet (vgl. Erich Mühsam, "Der Revoluzzer"), über die von den Ritterkreuzträgern gegründete Gruppierung  steht bei Hoffmann von Fallersleben, dem Dichter des "Deutschland-Liedes": "Hütet Euch vor Liberalen, die bei reichlich Festgemahlen 'Turm der Freiheit' sich genannt; die für Posten oder Pfründen Büttel werden oder Denunziant."


----------



## Schildbürger (21. November 2016)

Die 500.000 Euro Frage bei Wer wird Millionär...
"Wer muss beim Urlaub im Schwarzwald grundsätzlich die sogenannte Zwei-Meter-Regel beachten?"
AAAAHHHRG....


----------



## muddymartin (21. November 2016)

Brüller!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trail_desire (21. November 2016)

Irgendwie sieht es so aus als wenn momentan alle Medien genutzt werden, damit auch der letzte Mohikaner noch erfährt, dass wir illegal sind auf schmalen Wegen. 
Die Tage habe mich sogar meine Eltern (72 und 75 Jahre alt) darauf hingewiesen, daß das was wir tun ja verboten ist. In der BNN war wohl auch das Interviev mit Gauck.....

Glückwunsch an die Gegner.....momentan seid ihr vorn. Aber wer mit unlauteren Mitteln kämpft, wird am Ende böse scheitern.

Am Wochenende wieder in der Pfalz gewesen.....wieder null Probleme, selbst auf viel bewanderten Wegen. 
Durch die 2Meter-Regel fühlen sich die Leute in BW halt im Recht, man hat einen Grund mal jemand zurechtzuweisen......es geht meist nur ums Prinzip. Auch wenn es gar kein Problem gibt, dann wird halt eins konstruiert.


----------



## ciao heiko (21. November 2016)

Bei Bild.de
http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/tv/...ie-neue-jauch-millionaerin-48865280.bild.html
_"In der Werbepause brachen die Informationsseiten zur Zwei-Meter-Regel komplett zusammen, so begierig waren die Zuschauer auf die richtige Antwort."_


Und bei T-Online:
http://www.t-online.de/unterhaltung...nsionaerin-zockt-sich-zur-millionenfrage.html
_Zwei-Meter-Regel? Noch nie gehört

Ihre Wahl fiel auf ihren Sohn, der als *Jurist aus Heilbronn *der richtige Mann zu sein schien. Das fand auch Günther Jauch. "Wir haben hier eine juristische Frage aus dem baden-württembergischen für Sie", meinte der Moderator. "Ich kann mich also auch blamieren", erkannte der Telefonjoker.

*Und tatsächlich hatte er von der Zwei-Meter-Regel noch nie gehört*. Er vermutete aber, dass sie sich auf die Mountainbiker beziehe. "Das könnte den Abstand, den Mountainbiker auf Fußgänger halten müsse, regeln. Aber das ist jetzt wirklich nur spekuliert."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (21. November 2016)

Ist ja auch zu absurd. Wenn man Bikern aus anderen Bundesländern davon erzählt, glauben sie einem nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. November 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ist ja auch zu absurd. Wenn man Bikern aus anderen Bundesländern davon erzählt, glauben sie einem nicht.


Einfach überrascht tun... Wie bei uns darf man das! wusste gar nicht das das nicht überall gilt....


----------



## trail_desire (22. November 2016)

Ich weiss nicht so recht ob ich das nun gut finde, dass jeder Glotzeschauer in D nun von der bescheuerten Regel weiß, oder ob ich es eher schlecht finde, weil jetzt wieder mehr, natürlich auch in BW davon wissen....und wer weiß, vielleicht finden manche in anderen Bundesländern das BW-Modell auch noch gut.....Ich denke RTL hat uns da einen Bärendienst geleistet. Bisher fand ich den Jauch ja ganz gut....
aber nun


----------



## Hockdrik (22. November 2016)

Ja, zweischneidig, wie das ganze Thema, aber die Regel ist nun mal da und sie muss nun mal weg, also hilft es alles nichts.
Für das Image von Bawü ist die Regel als eine weitere Kuriosität neben Kehrwoche&Co eher schlecht. Also eher gut für uns.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. November 2016)

Hier gibts den Sendungs Mitschnitt

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1087807241340918

Die Befürchtung das die Sendung negativ für uns ist teile ich nicht. Ich denke die Sendung ist negativ für das Image des Schwarzwaldes und bringt neuen Schwung in die Diskussion.


----------



## trail_desire (22. November 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hier gibts den Sendungs Mitschnitt
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1087807241340918
> 
> Die Befürchtung das die Sendung negativ für uns ist teile ich nicht. Ich denke die Sendung ist negativ für das Image des Schwarzwaldes und bringt neuen Schwung in die Diskussion.



Sei nicht so naiv. Dass die Regel dafür da ist, "daß die nicht dauernd jemand über den Haufen fahren" finden sicher viele wwm Gucker die sich nicht damit befasst haben super vernünftig.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. November 2016)

2-Meter-Regel im Fernsehen? Positiv oder negativ?

Das BIKE Magazin fragt bei der DIMB nach und stellt auch die aktuelle Entwicklung noch einmal dar.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/szene_news/2-meter-regel-bei-wer-wird-millionaer/a34376.html

.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. November 2016)

Ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt, warum der Minister da so stur ist:

Ein mechanisches Gehirn funktioniert nur auf eine Denkweite von 2m.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. November 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt, warum der Minister da so stur ist:
> Ein mechanisches Gehirn funktioniert nur auf eine Denkweite von 2m.



Schöner Ansatz:
engstirnige 2-Meter-Regel abschaffen, den Blick über den Tellerrand hinaus richten, den Horizont erweitern und den Weg zu einem (noch) besseren Miteinander im Wald frei machen.


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2016)

Mmmhh ... also wenn ich als Fahrradfahrer unterwegs bin, dann berührt mich die 2m Regel gar nicht  Prima, dann bin ich nur noch als Fahrradfahrer unterwegs  und muss mir auch wegen einem Urlaub im Schwarzwald keine Gedanken machen.




ciao heiko schrieb:


> _...
> *Und tatsächlich hatte er von der Zwei-Meter-Regel noch nie gehört*. Er vermutete aber, dass sie sich auf die Mountainbiker beziehe. "Das könnte den Abstand, den Mountainbiker auf Fußgänger halten müsse, regeln. Aber das ist jetzt wirklich nur spekuliert."_



Der Jurist hatte, genau wie der Fragenbastler keine Ahnung von der 2m Regel.
Vielleicht hat der Fragenbastler aber auch nur die Lächerlichkeit dieser Regel darstellen wollen  wie doof ist z.B. die Antwortmöglichkeit "Nichtschwimmer" 
Mein erster Gedanke war, dass diese Frage auch dem Tourismus schaden könnte.

Meine Erfahrungen in letzter Zeit sind nur positiv, vor allem auch von Seiten älterer Fußgänger. Eine ältere Dame meinte "nur so kann man Abenteuer erleben" 
Ansonsten entstehen eher Diskussionen, bei denen schnell klar wird, dass sich Fußgänger ängstigen wegen hoher Geschwindigkeiten und Rücksichtslosigkeit der Biker und das ist nur verständlich. Mir ging es als Wanderer auch schon so, allerdings nicht nur auf schmalen Pfaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (25. November 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> .......dass sich Fußgänger ängstigen wegen hoher Geschwindigkeiten und Rücksichtslosigkeit der Biker und das ist nur verständlich. Mir ging es als Wanderer auch schon so, allerdings nicht nur auf schmalen Pfaden.



......nicht nur auf schmalen Pfaden ???..... eher viel mehr  auf breiten Forstautobahnen!!!.....


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mmmhh ...




Habe gerade hier im Forum selten einen Sachverhalt so treffend zusammengefasst vorgefunden.  



> Vielleicht hat der Fragenbastler aber auch nur die Lächerlichkeit dieser Regel darstellen wollen


zumindest nutzt er die kuriose Einzigartigkeit und Realitätsferne der Regel, denn die 'richtige' Antwort erscheint ja im Vergelich zu den anderen Antwortmöglichkeiten ebenfalls abwegig und genau das ist der Trick bei den 'hohen' Fragen



> Mein erster Gedanke war, dass diese Frage auch dem Tourismus schaden könnte.


das ist so, es sei denn der Tourismus setzt bewusst auf militante Spaziergänger, die auf Bike-freie Zonen hoffen 



> Meine Erfahrungen in letzter Zeit sind nur positiv


dann bin ich also doch nicht der einzige 



> dass sich Fußgänger ängstigen wegen hoher Geschwindigkeiten und Rücksichtslosigkeit der Biker


Es ist und bleibt Aufgabe der Biker und Bike-Verbände durch Aufklärung in den eigenen Reihen (subjektive vs. objektive Gefährdung, relative Geschwindigkeit, Klingeln oder nicht) einen Beitrag zum besseren Miteinander zu leisten.



> allerdings nicht nur auf schmalen Pfaden


Konflikte habe ich - wenn überhaupt - dann nur auf breiten Wegen erlebt, denn dort bewegen sich beide Seiten teilweise mit großer Selbstverständlichkeit gedanken- bzw. rücksichtslos. Auf den schmalen Wegen ist die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme hingegen viel selbstverständlicher/intuitiver (weil man halt weniger Platz hat und nur mit Augenkontakt/Rücksicht etc. aneinander vorbeikommt, aber auch weil dort jeweils von beiden Seiten eine andere Klientel unterwegs ist, die enstpannter mit der Situation umgeht).


----------



## Black-Under (25. November 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Konflikte habe ich - wenn überhaupt - dann nur auf breiten Wegen erlebt, denn dort bewegen sich beide Seiten teilweise mit großer Selbstverständlichkeit gedanken- bzw. rücksichtslos. Auf den schmalen Wegen ist die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme hingegen viel selbstverständlicher/intuitiver (weil man halt weniger Platz hat und nur mit Augenkontakt/Rücksicht etc. aneinander vorbeikommt, aber auch weil dort jeweils von beiden Seiten eine andere Klientel unterwegs ist, die enstpannter mit der Situation umgeht).



Genau das ist auch meine Erfahrung hier im Siebengebirge. Konflikte gibt es nur auf den breiten Wegen. Wenn die Kegelclubs und Wandervereine meinen auch auf einem 5m breiten Weg einen MTBler keinen Weg frei zu machen. 
Auf einem schmalen Trail sind letztens sogar zwei Omis extra einen Hang hochgeklettert damit wir durchfahren konnten. Die haben sich sogar entschuldigt, dass wir wegen Ihnen abbremsen mußten. Das sind Begegnungen die mich immer mehr positiv in die Zukunft blicken lassen.


----------



## Athabaske (25. November 2016)

@Mausoline , die Nichtschwimmer sind doch in Schwimmbädern genau solchen Regeln unterworfen, gut es sind eher ein Meter anstatt zwei - aber so war es vermutlich gemeint. Auch bei der Bundeswehr gibt es die gerne zitierte Anweisung ab welcher Wassertiefe selbstständig mit Schwimmbewegungen begonnen werden darf. BaWü ist so lächerlich wie die BW...


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> @Mausoline , die Nichtschwimmer sind doch in Schwimmbädern genau solchen Regeln unterworfen, gut es sind eher ein Meter anstatt zwei - aber so war es vermutlich gemeint. Auch bei der Bundeswehr gibt es die gerne zitierte Anweisung ab welcher Wassertiefe selbstständig mit Schwimmbewegungen begonnen werden darf. BaWü ist so lächerlich wie die BW...



Ich bin Nichtschwimmer und geh deshalb auch nicht ins Schwimmbad.
Ich bin Mountainbiker und fahr deshalb in freier Natur und auch auf schmalen Wegen.  
  d.h. die 2m Regel müßte umgeschrieben werden  Nichtmountainbiker dürfen sich nicht auf Wegen unter 2m fortbewegen 




Hockdrik schrieb:


> ....
> Es ist und bleibt Aufgabe der Biker und Bike-Verbände durch Aufklärung in den eigenen Reihen (subjektive vs. objektive Gefährdung, relative Geschwindigkeit, Klingeln oder nicht) einen Beitrag zum besseren Miteinander zu leisten.....


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. November 2016)

Die Bundeswehr ist viel vernünftiger als BaWü: Fahrradfahrende werden nicht gegrüßt und grüßen nicht (militärisch), sparte auf dem morgendlichen Weg zur Dienststelle ordentlich Nerven: Man konnte dann immer schön grinsen statt den Hampelmann machen zu müssen.


----------



## Zep2008 (26. November 2016)

Schwarzwaldverein erlaubt das fahren auf einen Großteil der Wanderwege, siehe:
https://www.wanderservice-schwarzwald.de/de/tourenplaner/
rechts klicken auf Karte, Zusatzebene, MTB
und auf einmal sind z.B. Blaue Raute vom Schaui, KandelPTW, Kandel Höhenweg, Posthaldenfelsen,selbst FB Gipfel St.Wilhelmerhütte ofiziell farbar.


----------



## TTT (26. November 2016)

Eigentlich schade, dass die wichtigen und interessanten Dinge fast nur noch in geschlossenen Gruppen und Forenbereichen stattfinden und damit nicht für alle zugänglich sind. Aber irgendwie auch die einzige Möglichkeit, sich sinnvoll auszutauschen...

Was ich nie verstehen werde, warum man sich nicht einfach am Thema eines Threads orientieren kann oder bei Bedarf einen eigenen aufmacht. Platzt ihr in euren echten Leben auch in jede Besprechung rein mit Dingen, die mit dem Thema nichts zu tun haben oder verhaltet ihr euch nur in der anonymen Internetwelt so?


----------



## dopero (27. November 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Bei den mir bekannten badischen Rennradfahrern, ja auch Radsportler, ist die 2m Regel gänzlich unbekannt. Es gab nur ungläubig wunderlich große Augen "sowas gibts wirklich?? Darf man da überhaupt auf Radwegen fahren? Die sind ja fast immer schmaler! Naja, gute Argumentation wenn mich (Rennradfahrer auf der Straße) mal wieder ein Auto anhupt. Ich muss auf der Straße fahren wegen der 2m Regel."


Das ganze steht im Waldgesetz von BW. Deswegen wird wohl die Antwort lauten das dies für Radwege nicht zuständig ist, dafür gibt es die StVO bzw. das StVG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (27. November 2016)

Wenn ihr zum Thema nichts beizutragen habt, dann lasst es doch bitte!


----------



## Athabaske (27. November 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Das ganze steht im Waldgesetz von BW. Deswegen wird wohl die Antwort lauten das dies für Radwege nicht zuständig ist, dafür gibt es die StVO bzw. das StVG.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz.

Nach der zusammengezimmerten Begründung für die 2 m Regel habe man sich an der Bauvorschrift für Radwege mit Begegnungsverkehr orientiert. Dort soll es auch eine Mindestbreite von 2 m geben.


----------



## dopero (27. November 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> zusammengezimmerten Begründung


 ist hier wohl die richtige Bezeichnung. Würde man gleiche Maßstäbe für Fußgänger anlegen, müsste man wegen der geltenden Regeln für Gehwege mit Begegnungsverkehr alle Wege unter 1,8 m Breite für Fußgänger sperren.

Vielleicht ist das mal ein Ansatz. Wenn wir nicht dürfen, dann die anderen auch nicht... 
Das würde bei den Wanderverbänden wohl eher zum Nachdenken führen.


----------



## HelmutK (27. November 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das mal ein Ansatz. Wenn wir nicht dürfen, dann die anderen auch nicht...
> Das würde bei den Wanderverbänden wohl eher zum Nachdenken führen.



Wenn die schon nachdenken, dann sollten die mal darüber nachdenken, wie sich Fußgänger auf schmalen oder schmalsten Wegen begegnen oder überholen. Drängen die sich einfach aneinander vorbei, rempeln sich an oder schubsen sich aus dem Weg? Oder unterstellen die einfach, dass sich ihre Klientel respekt- und rücksichtsvoll verhält, untereinander verständigt, gegenseitig Platz macht und das alles wunderbar funktioniert? 

Ein Radfahrer oder Mountainbiker braucht nicht mehr Wegbreite als ein Fußgänger. Radfahrer/Mountainbiker und Fußgänger/Wanderer können sich auch auf schmalen und schmalsten Wegen respektieren, miteinander verständigen und gegenseitig Platz machen. Das geht vielleicht nicht auf einem alpinen Klettersteig oder anderen ausgesetzten und mit Absturzgefahr verbundenen Wege, wäre dort sogar für Fußgänger/Wanderer nicht ohne weiteres möglich, aber auf (fast) allen anderen schmalen Wegen ist "unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich" (so das hessische Waldgesetz).


----------



## ciao heiko (27. November 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
> 
> Nach der zusammengezimmerten Begründung für die 2 m Regel habe man sich an der Bauvorschrift für Radwege mit Begegnungsverkehr orientiert. Dort soll es auch eine Mindestbreite von 2 m geben.



Die zitierte Bauvorschrift gab es 1995 bei Einführung der 2 Meter Regel noch nicht. Sie wurde in dieser Form meines Wissen erst 2001 erlassen. Die Regierung in BaWü hat die Bauvorschrift deshalb zitiert um *nachträglich *ihr Gesetz zu rechtfertigen.

Es geht in der Bauvorschrift darum, wie ein Radweg aussehen sollte, damit er *benutzungspflichtig* beschildert werden kann. Das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass man auf schmäleren Wegen nicht auch Radfahren könnte. Nur sollte es der Gesetzgeber dann nicht vorschreiben dort zu fahren. Denn auf schmäleren oder holperigen Wegen benötigt es ja durchaus etwas Fahrtechnik und/oder ein entsprechendes Rad. Die Intention des Radfahrers ist auch nicht möglichst zügig und hindernisfrei dort voran zu kommen. Die Benutzung solcher Wege muss also freiwillig sein.

2.00 m lichte Weite bedeutet im übrigen, dass der Fahrstreifen nur 1,50 m breit sein muss, wenn links und rechts 25cm Schutzraum bestehen.

Siehe:
http://www.kompetenzzentrum-radverkehr.de/fileadmin/redakteure/pdf/LGB-ERA_2011.pdf

Die zitierte Bauvorschrift ist
http://www.verwaltungsvorschriften-im-internet.de/bsvwvbund_26012001_S3236420014.htm

_II.
Radwegebenutzungs*pflicht*
(...)
2.
die Benutzung des Radweges nach der Beschaffenheit und dem Zustand zumutbar sowie die Linienführung eindeutig, stetig und sicher ist. Das ist der Fall, wenn
(...)
a)
er unter Berücksichtigung der *gewünschten Verkehrsbedürfnisse* ausreichend breit, befestigt und einschließlich einem Sicherheitsraum frei von Hindernissen beschaffen ist. Dies bestimmt sich im allgemeinen unter Berücksichtigung insbesondere der Verkehrssicherheit, der Verkehrsbelastung, der Verkehrsbedeutung, der Verkehrsstruktur, des Verkehrsablaufs, der Flächenverfügbarkeit und der Art und Intensität der Umfeldnutzung. *Die lichte Breite (befestigter Verkehrsraum mit Sicherheitsraum)* soll in der Regel dabei durchgehend betragen:

bb)
*Zeichen 240 gemeinsamer Fuß- und Radweg*
innerorts mindestens 2,50 m_
*außerorts mindestens 2,00 m*


----------



## Athabaske (27. November 2016)

...deswegen auch der Begriff "zusammengezimmert". Diese wie jede andere "Begründung" ist fadenschienig und unbelegt.

Anfangs hiess es sogar, man wolle die Mountainbiker vor sich selbst schützen. Dann die Wanderer. Dann die Natur und heute scheint mir hauptsächlich die Waldbesitzer vor den angeblich drohenden Haftungsklagen.

Also weitgehend beliebig und jeder darf sich sein eigenes Bild machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (27. November 2016)

... der erste Entwurf zur 2mR war tatsächlich auch eine 3mR, jede Bezugnahme zum Strassenverkehr ist wie oben dargestellt nachträglich an den Haaren herbeigezogen worden. Und sachlich auch falsch: Der Regelungsbereich zu Verkehrsanlagen soll sichere Infrastrukturen schaffen, im Wald haben wir eine Erholungsnutzung die die Sorgfaltspflicht auf die Nutzer verlagert. Alles andere wäre auch Hirnriss. Umgekehrt genügen leider die tatsächlich gebauten Radverkehrsanlagen nicht den Anforderungen, schon gar nicht den Künftigen. Da denk ich nur zu oft ich steh im Wald...

Waldbesitzer und Haftungsklagen: Ich glaub das ist denen mittelmäßig schnuppe. Denen gehts m.E. vielmehr darum das es* ihr* Wald ist und sie keinen Bock auf andere Nutzer haben. Die Nerven nur. Die Wanderer kann man halt schlecht angreifen, höchstens durch Wegeplattmachen vergrämen. Biker und Reiter als Rausschmißopfer sind da dankbarer.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. November 2016)

...mit dem feinen Unterschied, das Wanderer überwiegend nebeneinander wegversperrend und die Biker hintereinander die Wege nutzen.
So viel zu 'gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme'.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (27. November 2016)

Öööööh, Moment, ich wandere auch und ich latsch nicht über Stunden vor oder hinter meiner Gemahlin statt neben ihr nur weil ein depperter Biker kommen könnte. Wenn einer kommt kann er sich bemerkbar machen, dann treten wir zur Seite. Die freundlichen der Zunft bedanken sich immer, die Lycraträger eher selten
Als Verbandsfunktionär würde ich den Vorrang der Fußgänger auch nicht in Frage stellen. Für die die eine Gebrauchsanleitung benötigen gibt es dieses coole IMBA Zeichen hier:



damit ist eigentlich alles geschwätzt.


----------



## trail_desire (27. November 2016)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Wenn einer kommt kann er sich bemerkbar machen, dann treten wir zur Seite.
> damit ist eigentlich alles geschwätzt.


Das ist sehr löblich von dir.....nur leider in BW selten gelebte Ralität......warum sollte man zur Seite treten, wo man doch im Recht ist....der Biker darf doch da gar nicht, also warum sollte man sich verständigen und gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen

Wir waren heute das 4. WE in  Folge in der Pfalz zum Biken.  Wir hatten jedes  WE keine Probleme, sondern was noch viel wichtiger ist, sogar sehr nette Zusammenkünfte mit der wandernden Zunft. Das macht das Biken noch schöner, wenn man seine Freude an einer schönen Landschaft mit anderen teilen kann, ohne sich Vorwürfe anhören zu müssen.....


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (28. November 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> nur leider in BW selten gelebte Ralität...


Also ich fahre und laufe seit nunmehr 30 Jahren in deutschen Wäldern rum und kann die Begegnungen mit Deppen an weniger als einer Hand abzählen. Die freundlichen waren und sind deutlich in der Überzahl, selbst hier im Südwesten, wo die Sozialisation allgemein etwas kritisch ist.
Mit echten Wanderern gabs von Beginn an keine Probleme, was Wunder wenn man die erste Begegnung seit Stunden ist.
Schweiriger wirds schon mal Sonntags bei Überfüllung an den hotspots weil das ersehnte Erholungserlebnis durch die schiere Menschenmenge nicht den Erwartungen der Erholungssuchenden entspricht. Deshalb meide ich den Sonntag als Fahrtag im allgemeinen und dann besonders die bekannten Rennstrecken in der Region bei schönem Wetter tagsüber so weit es irgend geht.
Das Pauschalieren ist eigentlich das Geschäft der Regulierer, wir müßen genauer hinschaun und wo es Probleme gibt sie lösen und wo es keine gibt auch keine machen und auch keine draus machen lassen.


----------



## Carsten (28. November 2016)

Für überregionale Fahrradwege gilt übrigens eine Mindestbreite von 2.5 m. 
Bei uns in Aalen soll eine alte Eisenbahntrasse zum Radweg ertüchtigt werden. Da werden jetzt Unsummen verbaut um diese zu verbreitern, ein Brückengeländer einer historischen Brücke muss erhöht werden und ein wunderschöner schmaler Singletrail wird platt gemacht und auf 2.5 m Breite geschottert :'( 
http://dimbigow.bplaced.net/?p=465


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ...nur leider in BW selten gelebte Ralität......warum sollte man zur Seite treten, wo man doch im Recht ist....der Biker darf doch da gar nicht, also warum sollte man sich verständigen und gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen



Ich erlebe das wie @Begleitfahrzeug:
- Probleme im Sinne von negativen Bemerkungen oder gar Weg versperren sind - auch in BaWü - die absolute Ausnahme
- und ja, in der Pfalz ist das  Miteinander noch mal deutlich freundlicher, aber die Abwesenheit von Herzlichkeit ist ja nicht gleich Unfreundlichkeit
- ich bin sogar schon mal in NRW im Wald angepflaumt worden und selbst in der Pfalz (dort allerdings nur von Schwaben  )

@trail_desire ist es aus Deiner Sicht und Erfahrung denn wirklich "selten gelebte Realität", dass einen Fußgänger in BaWü vorbeilassen? Also die Ausnahmen und meistens machen sie das Vorbeilassen zum Problem? Ich fahre das ganze Jahr über zweimal die Woche im Ballungsraum Stuttgart und habe eigentlich nie Probleme, 2-3mal im Jahr einen blöden Spruch wenn es hoch kommt.

Ansonsten zum nebeneinander/hintereinander Fahren/Gehen:
- das ist doch eh nur auf breiten Wegen ein Thema
- der Wald ist zur Erholung da, dazu gehört auch ein Gespräch, ich erwarte daher lediglich, dass man mir Platz macht, wenn ich mich bemerkbar mache, aber nicht, dass man dauerhaft hintereinander geht
- das Platz machen muss auch nicht schnell - und bitte nicht hektisch - geschehen, wir sind im Wald, nicht auf der Flucht
- ich fahre übrigens auch mal nebeneinander, wenn man sich auf einem Schotter-Transfer von Biker zu Biker unterhalten will
- ich achte dann aber darauf, mich bei Begegnungen mit Fußgängern frühzeitig wieder einzufädeln, so dass die Fußgänger rechtzeitig sehen, dass ich Platz mache


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2016)

Es gibt bei dem Thema Begegnungsverkehr im Wald übrigens einen großen Unterschied zw. Radfahrern und Fußgängern, den wir - zugunsten der Fußgänger - berücksichtigen sollten:
- Fußgänger werden im Wald immer mal wieder von hinten überholt
- Radfahrer eher selten (Ausnahmen wie Jogger am steilen Anstieg bestätigen die Regel)
- Radfahrer bewegen sich halt meistens schneller als Fußgänger

Und aus diesem Grund gibt es eine ganz einfache Regel, die ähnlich auch in der StVO steht und so einen Schwachsinn wie die 2-Meter-Regel komplett überflüssig macht: der schwächere Verkehrsteilnehmer hat Vorrang, der stärkere muss Rücksicht nehmen.

Und das funktioniert in der Praxis ja meistens auch schon ganz gut.


----------



## Athabaske (28. November 2016)

Meiner Erfahrung ist, es kommt ohnehin fast nie zu Begegnungen auf schmalen Wegen. Da ist so gut wie nie jemand unterwegs.

Wenn man allerdings jemanden trifft ist die Rate an negativen Begegnungen bestimmt bei ca. einem Drittel. Dazu muss ich sagen, ich bin ein sehr defensiver Fahrer, oft auch mit meinen Kindern unterwegs und immer bemüht freundlich zu sein. Aktiv angegangen hat uns noch niemand, aber die Verbalattacken vergällen einem manchmal den ganzen Tag. Und das ist fast außschließlich auf Baden-Württemberg beschränkt.

Dazu zwei Erlebnisse der jüngsten Zeit. Meine Tochter und ich schieben einen Wanderweg hoch und in einem Bereich wo der Wanderweg durch eine Rückegasse verläuft kommt uns ein Ehepaar entgegen. Wir wurden darauf "hingewiesen", dass wir hier nichts verloren hätten. Wohlgemerkt wir haben geschoben!

Bei Amorbach im nördlichen Odenwald in Bayern steht auf dem Gotthardsberg eine Kirchenruine. Bei der Pause dort sind meine Töchter auf der davor liegenden Treppe mehrfach heruntergefahren und die ebenfalls dort anwesenden Wanderer/Spaziergänger haben sich gefreut, dass sie soviel Spaß dabei hatten. Und das obwohl es aus meiner Sicht grenzwertig war, gerade dort Treppenfahren zu üben.

Die 2 m - Regel passt eben auch sehr gut zum schwäbischen Bruddlertum (ob es eine badische Entsprechung gibt, weiß ich nicht).

Selbst beim Laufen trifft man in einem Teil der Fälle auf Spaziergänger oder Hundehalter die ihren Unmut über Freizeitsportler äußern "müssen" oder sich rücksichtslos verhalten. Das Phänomen ist also gar nicht auf Radfahren beschränkt.

Am "besten" sind diejenigen die mit dem Auto in ihre "Stückle" fahren. Wir hier diskutieren, wie sehr man als Radfahrer das Tempo verringer soll, wenn man auf Schotterwegen an Fußgängern vorbeifährt. Aber mit deutlich mehr als Schritttempo von Autos auf Wegen die nur eine Fahrbahnbreite haben passiert zu werden ist als Jogger oder Radfahrer definitiv kein Spass - aber offenbar stören sich die wenigsten Wanderer oder Spaziergänger daran.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> (...) aber offenbar stören sich die wenigsten Wanderer oder Spaziergänger daran.



Sie stören sich wahrscheinlich schon daran, aber ein Autofahrer ist halt nur ein Autofahrer wie Du und ich, den kann man nicht so leicht pauschal verurteilen wie die Biker, die sind gut als eine gesonderte Gruppe und vermeintliche Minderheit auszumachen. Es wird sich hingegen keiner die Mühe machen, die "Stückles-Zuweg-Raser" als neues Feindbild zu etablieren und öffentlich zu diffamieren. 

Die Biker sind da als Feindbild viel dankbarer. 
Und zudem per pauschaler 2-Meter-Regel ja auch ganz offiziell zur pauschalen Diffamierung freigegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (28. November 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> - ich fahre übrigens auch mal nebeneinander, wenn man sich auf einem Schotter-Transfer von Biker zu Biker unterhalten will
> - ich achte dann aber darauf, mich bei Begegnungen mit Fußgängern frühzeitig wieder einzufädeln, so dass die Fußgänger rechtzeitig sehen, dass ich Platz mache


Genau so halte ich das auch.  Aber die nicht gelebte Realität die ich meinte, bezieht sich meist auf diese Situation.  Auf  den breiten Wegen kommt es sehr oft vor, selbst wenn man von vorne auf eine Fußgängergruppe zufährt und die einen kommen sieht, daß keiner davon meint sich irgendwo einzufädeln. Die bleiben schön nebeneinader und du musst, obwohl du durch starkes verlangsamen deines Tempos signalisierst deinen Beitrag zum aneinander Vorbeikommen zu erbringen, fast anhalten oder in den Graben fahren.
Ich hab bewusst Fußgängergruppe geschrieben. Echte Wanderer sind da viel besser.
Ich sehe das Problem der 2 Meter Regel sowiso eher anders.
Es gibt ja immer weniger echte  kleiner-2 Meter Wege. Viele davon werden von Jägern bewusst, oder vom Forst unbewusst zugelegt, damit ist Schicht im Schacht.
In der Pfalz ist es auch schon desshalb besser, weil sich dort alles auf so viele wunderschöne Pfade verteilt, daß es eh entspannter ist. 
Bei uns drängt sich alles immer mehr auf Forststrassen auf denen es viel mehr Probleme gibt als auf Pfaden. 
Das Problem in der Zukunft ist also nicht, ob wir auf schmalen Wegen fahren dürfen, sondern eher ob wir überhaupt noch schmale Wege haben......


----------



## mw.dd (28. November 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Radfahrer eher selten



Also ich werde mindestens genauso oft von Radfahrern überholt, wie ich selbst Fußgänger überhole - zumindest bergauf


----------



## Athabaske (28. November 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Also ich werde mindestens genauso oft von Radfahrern überholt, wie ich selbst Fußgänger überhole - zumindest bergauf


...ganz klarer Fall von Pedelec-Bedarf!


----------



## _Vader (28. November 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ....nur leider in BW selten gelebte Ralität......



Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen.

Sehr schön zusammengefasst:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich erlebe das wie @Begleitfahrzeug:
> - Probleme im Sinne von negativen Bemerkungen oder gar Weg versperren sind - auch in BaWü - die absolute Ausnahme
> - und ja, in der Pfalz ist das  Miteinander noch mal deutlich freundlicher, aber die Abwesenheit von Herzlichkeit ist ja nicht gleich Unfreundlichkeit
> - ich bin sogar schon mal in NRW im Wald angepflaumt worden und selbst in der Pfalz (dort allerdings nur von Schwaben  )
> ...




Ich komme gebürtig aus der Pfalz und wohne in BW. Meine Radtouren sind ungefähr 50:50 auf beide Bundesländer verteilt und mit Abstand am meisten wird man *in* der Pfalz von *Baden-Würtembergern* (wie von @Hockdrik beschrieben, in letzter Zeit 3 Badener und ein Schwabe) etwas unfreundlich darauf hingewiesen, dasss dies doch gefälligst kein Radweg sei. Immer wenn ich eine derartige Zurechtweisung in der Pfalz höre, erkläre ich die rechtliche Situation (die betroffenen berufen sich auf die 2m Regel, aber wissen nicht, dass die nur in BW gilt). Ich fange dann einfach ein Gespräch an und argumentiere dann, dass mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme doch eigtl gar kein Problem besteht usw. Wenn ich den Dialekt nicht zuordnen kann frag ich auch nach der Herkunft, einfach weil ich es sehr interessant finde, dass meistens BWer die "Bruddler" sind. Das liegt auch an den unterschiedlichen Mentalitäten. Die Pfälzer sind einfach grundlegend enspannter im Leben unterwegs. Da meine ganze Verwandschaft aus dem Schwabenland kommt und auch dort wohnt, und ich in der Pfalz aufgewachsen bin kann ich das ganz gut beurteilen.
Ich denke auch, wenn es in der Pfalz zu einer 2m Regelung kommen würde, würde sich das Miteinander im Wald fast nicht ändern.

In BW hingegen begegne ich nicht sehr häufig Wanderern, schon gar nicht auf schmalen Wegen, da das Netz einfach katatrophal schlecht ist. (zumindest hier und aus der Sicht eines Pfälzers  ) Die Begegnungen laufen fast immer friedlich aber auch ohne Nettigkeiten ab.Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es schneller eskaliert, wenn man zu zackig unterwegs ist.
Probleme mit Gruppen hatte ich bisher noch nie, außer wenn man von hinten kommt und das Gespräch der Gruppe sehr laut ist und diese einen nicht bemerkt, wenn man freundlich fragt. Aber das würde ich nicht als "Problem" sehen.

Achja und was die Lycra- und Ebike-Fraktion angeht, die haben sehr oft noch Nachholbedarf was Freundlichkeiten angeht.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> (...) Aber die nicht gelebte Realität die ich meinte, bezieht sich meist auf diese Situation.  Auf  den breiten Wegen kommt es sehr oft vor, (...) Es gibt ja immer weniger echte  kleiner-2 Meter Wege. (...) Bei uns drängt sich alles immer mehr auf Forststrassen auf denen es viel mehr Probleme gibt als auf Pfaden. Das Problem in der Zukunft ist also nicht, ob wir auf schmalen Wegen fahren dürfen, sondern eher ob wir überhaupt noch schmale Wege haben......



Ah OK... das ist hier im Großraum Stuttgart anders. Wir haben sehr viele schmale Wege, teils siedlungsnahe Gassi-Trampelfade und wenn jemand versucht, Wege zuzulegen, sind die ganz schnell wieder frei, weil einfach auch viel gefahren, gewandert, gelaufen wird. Wenn ich auf Schotter unterwegs bin, dann nur zum Transfer und dabei auch eher bergauf. Und selbst bei den Transfers achte ich darauf, an bestimmten Tagen/Uhrzeiten einen Bogen um Hotspots wie die Bärenseen zu machen. Was recht einfach ist, denn auch das Schotterwegenetz ist engmaschig und man kann leicht einen parallelen Weg etwas weiter Weg vom Hotspot nutzen.

Insgesamt erinnert mich das Beispiel noch mal daran, dass die Basis für unsere Beurteilungen der Situation ganz unterschiedlich ist:
- Ballungsraum
- Tourismus-Region
- "auf dem Land"
- hohe/geringe Wegedichte

Je nachdem sind Anspruch und Dichte der Nutzung sowie die Player (Tourismus ja/nein) ganz unterschiedlich. Und da bedeutet nicht mal, dass es auf dem Land immer entspannter ist. Zum Beispiel weil dort der Anspruch auf ungestörten Naturgenuss vielleicht noch höher ist, während stadtnah die Städter daran gewöhnt sind, sich alles teilen zu müssen. Ich erlebe hier um Stuttgart zum Beispiel auch sehr entspannte Jäger, wohl weil die eh Kummer gewöhnt sind und es eh klar ist, dass ein hoher Freizeitdruck herrscht. Jäger (und Wild) haben sich daran längst gewöhnt. Wenn auf dem Land mal ein Biker durch das Sichtfeld fährt, ist das (wahrgenommen) wahrscheinlich eine viel größere Störung.


----------



## Carsten (28. November 2016)

Bei uns auf der Ostalb sind inzwischen 90% Mountainbiker unterwegs.  Man ist unter Seinesgleichen und es gibt keine Konflikte.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (28. November 2016)

Um das mal ungefragt zusammen zu fassen:
1. Es gibt eine bunte Gemengelage von Gegenden, Wegen, Nutzern und Auslastungen: Dem wird man mit nichts weniger gerecht als einer pauschalen Regelung die auf einem völlig willkürkich gewählten Kriterium fußt.
2. Es gibt Problemschwaben und Problembadenser. Das ist freilich keine neue Erkenntnis, schon dem Geheimrat Goethe graute es auf seiner Italienreise anno 1786 vor"südwestdeutschen Magistern" 
3. Es gibt Problemlycaristen und Problempedelecer, freilich ohne literarische Legitimation.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2016)

Genau! Und es soll sogar - vereinzelt - Problemwestfalen geben. Nur Problempfälzer, die gibt es nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (28. November 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nur Problempfälzer, die gibt es nicht.



Aus dem Thread "Die-Zukunft-des-Bikens-im-Pfaelzer-Wald": 





jenelajens schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich auch schon dem Wandererpärchen begegnet, dass eine mehrseitige Ausführung verteilt, in der MTB Fahrer auf eine Stufe zu Fahrerflüchtigen, Alkoholikern am Steuer und sonstigen Schwerst-Rowdys gestellt werden?



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (28. November 2016)

... dem Wanderpärchen aus BaWü?!


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2016)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> ... dem Wanderpärchen aus BaWü?!



Fühlten sich in BaWü wahrscheinlich politisch verfolgt, seit die Landesregierung mit den Kriminellen an einem runden Tisch sitzt...
Das friedliche Miteinander in der Pfalz hat sie jetzt wohl komplett in die Verzweiflung getrieben.


----------



## _Vader (29. November 2016)

"Wer ist eigentlich auch schon dem Wandererpärchen begegnet, dass eine mehrseitige Ausführung verteilt, in der MTB Fahrer auf eine Stufe zu Fahrerflüchtigen, Alkoholikern am Steuer und sonstigen Schwerst-Rowdys gestellt werden?"

haha wie geil. Schorle für die beiden...
Ich hoffe ich begegne denen mal. Aber die Diskussion wird wahrscheinlich eher ernüchternd sein, weil evtl unbelehrbar..


----------



## jenelajens (29. November 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> "Wer ist eigentlich auch schon dem Wandererpärchen begegnet, dass eine mehrseitige Ausführung verteilt, in der MTB Fahrer auf eine Stufe zu Fahrerflüchtigen, Alkoholikern am Steuer und sonstigen Schwerst-Rowdys gestellt werden?"
> 
> haha wie geil. Schorle für die beiden...
> Ich hoffe ich begegne denen mal. Aber die Diskussion wird wahrscheinlich eher ernüchternd sein, weil evtl unbelehrbar..



Genau. Fast genau so unbelehrbar wie die BaWü ler, die immer in der Pfalz fahren, oder gar shutteln und mangelnder Ortkenntnis immer die Wanderer von den Hauptwanderwegen abdrängen. Oder noch viel viel schlimmer, locals den Startplatz beim gäsbock wegnehmen.


----------



## Athabaske (30. November 2016)

...dann erst recht - auch nächstes Jahr zum Gäsbock!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (30. November 2016)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Genau. Fast genau so unbelehrbar wie die BaWü ler, die immer in der Pfalz fahren, oder gar shutteln und mangelnder Ortkenntnis immer die Wanderer von den Hauptwanderwegen abdrängen. Oder noch viel viel schlimmer, locals den Startplatz beim gäsbock wegnehmen.


Oder die Pfälzer die Sonntags bei uns auf den Schauinsland shutteln, als ob wir die Nummernschilder die mit SB anfangen nicht zuordnen könnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (30. November 2016)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Oder die Pfälzer die Sonntags bei uns auf den Schauinsland shutteln, als ob wir die Nummernschilder die mit SB anfangen nicht zuordnen könnten


....Ouuups - schlimmer Fehler!

SB = Saarbrücken

nachtrag:

"Pfälzer in die Pfalz - Saarländer in die Saar"


----------



## jenelajens (30. November 2016)

In der Tat: ganz böser Schnitzer.


----------



## Stopelhopser (30. November 2016)

Vorher ein Bericht im SWR Fernsehen: Die Trial Bell als Lösung für Konflikte. Der Wanderer wähnt da kommt ein Geißlein und grüßt dann recht höflich als er den Biker erkennt.
Einfach Mal nach swisstrialbell Googlen.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (30. November 2016)

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1552/did=18544096/nid=1552/1lp4r1a/index.html



jenelajens schrieb:


> In der Tat: ganz böser Schnitzer.


War der Honecker nicht auch Pfälzer?
duw


----------



## Athabaske (1. Dezember 2016)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1552/did=18544096/nid=1552/1lp4r1a/index.html
> 
> 
> War der Honecker nicht auch Pfälzer?
> duw


...und @Begleitfahrzeug Schwabe?


----------



## trail_desire (1. Dezember 2016)

Die Trailbell hab ich schon lange......funktioniert wirklich, aber ohne Schwarzwald-Werbung


----------



## trail_desire (1. Dezember 2016)

Gestern Abend 19:00, also fast  2 Stunden nach Eintritt der Dunkelheit, am Kreuzelberg zwischen Ettlingen und Spessart.
Das ist wohl der Grund, warum wir nachts nicht biken sollen. Nicht damit wir nicht das Wild verscheuchen (Wir waren selbstverständlich möglichst  naturschonend nur auf dem Forstweg). Wir sollen wohl solche Auswüchse der ach so nachhaltigen und naturschonenden Forstwirtschaft in BW nicht entdecken. Frag mich schon, wie man behaupten kann unsere 1000 Lumen Funzel stört das Wild und dann zulassen kann dass der Forst mit den  PS- Monstern auch noch in der Dunkelheit  arbeitet.....


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Dezember 2016)

In NRW gehts doch auch:
https://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/884-nordrhein-westfalen-bisherige-regelung-bei

* Nordrhein-Westfalen behält bisherige Regelung bei *
Das neue Landesnaturschutzgesetz von Nordrhein-Westfalen wurde diese Tage veröffentlicht. Die bisherige Regelung, dass alle Straßen und Wege befahren werden dürfen, wurde beibehalten.

Wir erinnern uns, dass im ersten Gesetzentwurf geplant war, das Radfahren nur auf "zugelassenen Wegen" zu erlauben. Dies hätte, unserer Meinung nach, dazu geführt, dass die Verwaltung frei entscheiden könnte, welche Wege erlaubt oder verboten sind.

Mit einem breiten Bündnis aus ADFC, Radsport NRW, Zweirad Industrieverband und der DIMB konnte diese Regelung verhindert werden.

Wir bedanken uns an dieser Stelle aber auch bei der Landesregierung von NRW, die nach Gesprächen bereit war, die alte Regelung beizubehalten.

Mehr dazu: Kein (neues) Radfahrverbot in NRW


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Dezember 2016)

Heute auf DIMB open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1108302049291437

*ADFC BW macht seinen Standpunkt klar*
_
Als Antwort auf das Ferhsehinterview mit Minister Hauk ( wir berichteten http://bit.ly/2haspS9 ) hat der ADFC eine neue Pressemitteilung heraus gegeben.

Der ADFC stellt klar, dass die Diskussionen im Forum "Erholung und Wald" in Stuttgart ergebnisoffen ist. Ein Minister der versucht hier ein Ergebnis vorweg zu nehmen, und die 2-Meter-Regel für bewährt hält, verkennt die Realität.
Die Einzelausweisung einzelner Wege nach dem 10% Kompromiss ist zu aufwändig, wie die Praxis der letzen 2 Jahre gezeigt hat. Dieses Konzept ist nicht geeignet in der Fläche den Bedarf an attraktiven Strecken zu decken.

Der ADFC wird weiter am runden Tisch mitarbeiten, weil mit den anderen Verbänden bereits gute Ergebnisse erzielt worden sind. 

Wir bedanken uns beim ADFC für diese Klarstellung. Auch die DIMB wird sich am runden Tisch weiterhin um ein gutes Miteinander mit den anderen Verbänden bemühen. 

https://www.adfc-bw.de/lv-startseit...tz-erfolg-des-forums-wald-und-erholung-minis/

._


----------



## Traufradler (9. Dezember 2016)

Interessanter Artikel von Vernon Felton auf Pinkbike

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/mountain-biking-is-not-a-crime-opinion-2016.html

zum Thema "illegale Trails" in den USA, leider auch dort sehr verbreitet.
Thema trifft auch so a BaWü zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (12. Dezember 2016)

Hier wird das Mountainbiken als Alternative zum Wintersport aufgeführt
http://www.swr3.de/aktuell/Winter-im-Wandel/-/id=47318/did=4242404/nd5f9f/index.html


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Dezember 2016)

Heute auf "open Trails"
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1121549361300039
_
*Durchbruch bei der 2 Meter Regel?
IHK_Reutlingen fordert beim Tourismusgespräch von der Regierung das Pauschalverbot abzuschaffen.*

In einer Pressemitteilung berichtet die IHK_Reutlingen vom Tourismusgespräch mit Minister Guido Wolf und weiteren hochrangigen Tourismusvertretern. Die IHK Reutlingen spricht dabei die Hemmnisse durch die 2 Meter Regel an:

"Außerdem wollen sich IHK und Verbände gemeinsam gegen die nur in Baden-Württemberg gültige Zwei-Meter-Regel einsetzen. Die Regel besagt, dass Radfahrer nicht auf Wegen fahren dürfen, die schmaler als zwei Meter sind. Dies sind allerdings genau jene Strecken, die bei der für die Schwäbische Alb wichtigen Zielgruppe der Mountainbiker besonders beliebt sind. "

In dieser Pressemitteilung ist ein Durchbruch zu sehen. Die Wirtschaft erkennt, dass die 2 Meter Regel den Tourismus in Baden-Württemberg hemmt. Wir sind gespannt ob die Regierung weiter am bürokratischen Monster der Einzelausweisung von Wegen festhalten möchte, was seit Jahren nicht funktioniert.

Vielen Dank an die IHK- Reutlingen für die Unterstützung. Jetzt wäre es wichtig dass sich auch andere IHKs so eindeutig positionieren. Deshalb unsere Bitte, vor allem an die Gewerbetreibenden unter Euch. Macht Eure IHK auf die Pressemitteilung der IHK Reutlingen aufmerksam und bittet um Unterstützung.

https://www.reutlingen.ihk.de/header/presse/mitteilung/schwaebische-alb-ist-top-drei/_


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> In dieser Pressemitteilung ist ein Durchbruch zu sehen...


Wo ist da der Durchbruch? Oder sehe ich's bloß nicht?


----------



## MO_Thor (23. Dezember 2016)

Letzteres.
Wenn eine IHK sich zu einer Forderung einer Minderheit bekennt, dann hat sich ein Bürokratiemonster leviatanischen Ausmaßes bewegt.


----------



## Mountain77 (23. Dezember 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Letzteres.
> Wenn eine IHK sich zu einer Forderung einer Minderheit bekennt, dann hat sich ein Bürokratiemonster leviatanischen Ausmaßes bewegt.


Wunderschön formuliert!
Jetzt ist der Mountainbiker als Marktpotential anerkannt und es geht ums Geld. Da müssen Geschäft schädigende Regelungen fallen.

Vielleicht ist diet IHK Reutlingen auch nur von begeisterten Radfahrer bzw. Mountainbiker unterwandert worden.


----------



## 2Burgen (23. Dezember 2016)

_Wäre zu hoffen, dass die Tourismusindustrie uns als Zielgruppe entdeckt. Andererseits schade, dass man sich um die lokale Bevölkerung nicht kümmert._


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Letzteres.
> Wenn eine IHK sich zu einer Forderung einer Minderheit bekennt, dann hat sich ein Bürokratiemonster leviatanischen Ausmaßes bewegt.


Auf Grund dieser Aussage


> Auch von Januar bis September 2016 sind die Übernachtungszahlen auf der Schwäbischen Alb weiter um 5,6 Prozent angestiegen, im Landesdurchschnitt lediglich um 2,6 Prozent.


glaube ich da noch nicht wirklich daran, dass hier was passiert.
Aber ich hatte auch den 'Erfolg' der Unterschriftensammlung Ende 2013 schon nicht erkannt...


----------



## Athabaske (23. Dezember 2016)

...die Wilhelma überlegt sich, ob sie weiterhin Flusspferde halten will - verständlich irgendwie...

Ein gesegnetes Weihnachten!


----------



## mw.dd (23. Dezember 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Aber ich hatte auch den 'Erfolg' der Unterschriftensammlung schon nicht erkannt...



Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Fatal nur, dass wir es nicht geschafft haben, dieses Momentum zu nutzen und statt dessen im klein-klein um ein paar (dazu noch ausnehmend hässliche) Schilder im Wald geendet sind.

Der Kommentar auf OT ist daher für mich eher "Pfeifen im Wald" und beim "Durchbruch" war wohl eher der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (23. Dezember 2016)

Das vom Verfasser der Nachricht am Ende von *Durchbruch bei der 2 Meter Regel?* gesetzte Fragezeichen ist aber schon jedem aufgefallen?


----------



## mw.dd (23. Dezember 2016)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das vom Verfasser der Nachricht am Ende von *Durchbruch bei der 2 Meter Regel?* gesetzte Fragezeichen ist aber schon jedem aufgefallen?





ciao heiko schrieb:


> In dieser Pressemitteilung ist ein Durchbruch zu sehen.



Manchmal lese ich nicht nur die Überschrift


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann in dem von mir zitierten Satz auch kein Fragezeichen entdecken.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Dezember 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung. ...


Guckst Du ersten Satz: https://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/747-petition-gegen-die-2-meter-regel-wurde-abgelehnt


----------



## Black-Under (23. Dezember 2016)

2Burgen schrieb:


> _Wäre zu hoffen, dass die Tourismusindustrie uns als Zielgruppe entdeckt. Andererseits schade, dass man sich um die lokale Bevölkerung nicht kümmert._


Steht doch da "Außerdem wollen sich IHK und Verbände gemeinsam gegen die nur in Baden-Württemberg gültige Zwei-Meter-Regel einsetzen. " unten sieht man dann wer bei den Gesprächen teilgenommen hat, auch die Tourismusverbände.


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Dezember 2016)

Wer die Diskussion über die letzen 3 Jahre verfolgt hat, der weiss dass sehr lange nur die Radverbände für eine Abschaffung der 2 Meter Regel waren. Unterstützung gab es noch von den Naturfreunden und von einer paar Fahrradfirmen.

Noch in der Petitionsanhörung hat der Tourismus geäussert, dass er mit der 2 Meter Regel leben kann und ihm einzeln ausgewiesene Wege reichen.

Mit der PM der IHK Reutlingen äußert sich erstmals ein Wirtschaftsverband eindeutig positiv. Dazu kommt, dass an dem Gespräch der Albtourismus mit dabei war und wir davon ausgehen können, dass auch dieser die IHK Position mitträgt. Ähnlich wird es bei der DEHOGA sein.

Ich habe deshalb auch den Kontakt zur IHK aufgenommen. Es wäre schön wenn sich die anderen IHKs in BaWü den Reutlingern anschliessen würden.

Der Durchbruch ist darin zu sehen, dass das Thema jetzt von anderen Interessensverbänden aufgenommen wird. Beim Tourismus es sogar eine Änderung der Position gibt. Wir wissen das politische Entscheidungen gerne von wirtschaftlichen Überlegungen getragen werden. Gerade deshalb ist es in diesem Fall besonders wertvoll.

Der Weg den wir vor uns haben ist sicherlich noch etwas länger. Aber das Thema hält sich jetzt seit über 3 Jahren in den Medien. Viele haben gedacht dass nach Ende der Petition die Luft raus ist. Aber es sieht ganz danach aus, als ob die Politik am Thema nicht vorbei kommt und sich so langsam ein Meinungswechsel abzeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (23. Januar 2017)

*Nationalpark Schwarzwald schränkt Radfahrer massiv ein*

Aktuell liegt der Entwurf des Wegekonzeptes des Nationalpark Schwarzwald aus. In einem Online-Beteiligungsverfahren können Bürger das Konzept kommentieren. 
Die DIMB hat, in Zusammenarbeit mit den anderen Radverbänden, ein umfangreiches Konzept eingebracht. Leider ist die Nationalparkverwaltung diesen Vorschlägen kaum gefolgt, sondern schränkt das Radfahren massiv ein.

Die DIMB hat auf der Webseite die Fakten zusammengefasst. Bitte beteiligt Euch an der verlinkten Online-Bürgerbeteiligung und teilt den Beitrag. 

https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nationalpark-schwarzwald

.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Nationalpark Schwarzwald schränkt Radfahrer massiv ein*
> 
> Aktuell liegt der Entwurf des Wegekonzeptes des Nationalpark Schwarzwald aus. In einem Online-Beteiligungsverfahren können Bürger das Konzept kommentieren.
> Die DIMB hat, in Zusammenarbeit mit den anderen Radverbänden, ein umfangreiches Konzept eingebracht. Leider ist die Nationalparkverwaltung diesen Vorschlägen kaum gefolgt, sondern schränkt das Radfahren massiv ein.
> ...




Da bin ich mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.

Das gleiche wurde hier in der Eifel vor 10 Jahren auch gemacht, nur wurde es damals von Seiten der MTB Interessenvertretungen komplett verpennt warum auch immer ... egal. Ich wage auch zu bezweifeln das es möglich ist Änderungen durchzudrücken, wünschenswert wäre es jedoch.
Im Nationalpark Eifel ist es auch so das man offiziell nur auf ausgewiesenen Radstrecken fahren darf. Die sind jedoch in so erbärmlichen Zustand das es der "Druchschnitts-wir-fahren-Sonntags-was-Rad-Familie" alles auseinander bröseln wird und dem MTBler zu uninteressant. Alles was ein wenig schmäler ist wurde zusätzlich mit Verbotsschildern ausgestattet. Eigentlich wäre hier auch "Besucherlenkung" besser als Besucherausgrenzung. Reiter trifft es ähnlich, Pilzesammeln ist komplett verboten.

Für Wanderer wird dort alles zementiert das die ja nicht ans stolpern geraten, Millionen von Besuchern jedes Jahr, 40.Mio € in eine alte Nazi Burg investiert ....... scheinheilig ... kommerzielle Interessen hinter einer Nationalpark Fassade zu verstecken !


----------



## Werratte (23. Januar 2017)

Schlichtweg erschütternd. Mehr fällt mir da nicht ein.


----------



## Black-Under (23. Januar 2017)

Die argumentation mit dem verschreckten Wild ist wie immer unlogisch, denn jedes Jahr wird Wild zum Abschuß freigegeben weil Ihre Anzahl zu groß ist, wenn es vor Schreck stirbt, schadet es also überhaupt nicht. Wo ist der Unterschied ob Wild wegen Schreck stirbt oder an einer Kugel.

Voll Banane.

Zudem zeigt meine Erfahrung hier in den Wäldern dass es dem Wild völlig Schnuppe ist das da ein Radler vorbei  fährt, die grasen friedlich weiter. Beim Wandern sehe ich nie so viel Wild wie beim biken. Diese Leute sollte man einfach mal mit auf eine Tour nehmen.


----------



## Bener (23. Januar 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied ob Wild wegen Schreck stirbt oder an einer Kugel.



Ersteres vergammelt im Wald, zweiteres landet im Topf und an der Trophäenwand!


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Januar 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Die argumentation mit dem verschreckten Wild ist wie immer unlogisch, denn jedes Jahr wird Wild zum Abschuß freigegeben weil Ihre Anzahl zu groß ist, wenn es vor Schreck stirbt, schadet es also überhaupt nicht. Wo ist der Unterschied ob Wild wegen Schreck stirbt oder an einer Kugel.



Es geht in erster Linie bei dem schützenswerten Wild um das Auerhuhn. Das ist wirklich selten geworden und ich denke schon dass man auf die Habitate Rücksicht nehmen kann. Wenn es eine Sperrung eines Gebietes gibt, dann aber sinnvollerweise für alle Nutzer.
Warum aber auch beim Auerhuhn leider viele Naturschutzgründe Gründe nur vorgeschoben sind steht hier:
http://www.unser-nordschwarzwald.de/2016/02/18/auerhuhn/

.


----------



## trail_desire (23. Januar 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es geht in erster Linie bei dem schützenswerten Wild um das Auerhuhn. Das ist wirklich selten geworden und ich denke schon dass man auf die Habitate Rücksicht nehmen kann. Wenn es eine Sperrung eines Gebietes gibt, dann aber sinnvollerweise für alle Nutzer.
> Warum aber auch beim Auerhuhn leider viele Naturschutzgründe Gründe nur vorgeschoben sind steht hier:
> http://www.unser-nordschwarzwald.de/2016/02/18/auerhuhn/
> 
> .



*"Es ist interessant zu lesen, dass die Ausbreitung des Auerwildes am größten war, als der Wald intensiv genutzt wurde, und dadurch als Nebeneffekt lichte Wälder entstanden, und eben nicht als hier im Schwarzwald noch „Urwald“ war. Um diese „lichte Wälder“, in denen das Auerwild Lebensraum hat, teilweise wieder herzustellen, wurde übrigens der „Aktionsplan Auerwild“ ins Leben gerufen."
*
Na dann brauchen wir uns ja keine Sorgen mehr um das Auerhuhn zu machen. Überall in BW, zumindest ausserhalb des Naturparkes,  ist die Nutzung des Waldes ja dermaßen intensiv, dass das Auerhuhn sich schnell verbreiten dürfte....
Scheinbar setzt sich der Forst BW ja rührend für die armen Hühner ein


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Januar 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Warum aber auch beim Auerhuhn leider viele Naturschutzgründe Gründe nur vorgeschoben sind steht hier:
> http://www.unser-nordschwarzwald.de/2016/02/18/auerhuhn/.


Wenn das auerhuhn bei dem prozess _menschliche flächennutzung_ aufblühte, wird es bei rückzug des menschen eingehen. Das ist ja nicht das einzige beispiel für diesen zusammenhang.


----------



## Werratte (23. Januar 2017)

Ich hab einen Jäger in der nahen Verwandschaft. Seine ganz klare Ansage: Das Wild gewöhnt sich SEHR schnell an alles was immer wieder auf dem gleichen Weg unterwegs ist.
Er kann das recht gut beurteilen, weil in seinem Revier das Wild mal zunehmend scheu wurde. Irgendwann kam er dann drauf, dass sich ein Reiter dort rumtreibt, der wirklich kreuz und quer unterwegs war. Den hat er dann “ausgerichtet“ und dann war wieder alles gut.
Das Argument der verschreckten Wildtiere gehört also definitiv zu den fadenscheinigsten überhaupt.


----------



## Black-Under (23. Januar 2017)

Das ist das Problem. Ich kenne die Problematik vom Klettern, da siedelten sich seltene Vorgelarten und Eidechsen an den Kletterfelsen an, weil dort geklettert wurde.
Dann mußten diese Arten geschützt werden, das Klettern wurde verboten die Felsen wuchsen zu, die Tiere verschwanden. Es ist eben ein Problem vieler vermeintlicher Naturschützer nicht über den Tellerand schauen zu können.
Nach einem für diese Naturschützer vermeintlich erfolgreichen Projekt, redet dann keiner mehr darüber, dass die Tiere verschwunden sind, die es zu schützen galt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (23. Januar 2017)

sorry fürs ot, aber die Diskussion haben wir ja grad gesamtgesellschaftlich: Zusammen leben und gedeihen oder separieren und verblöden: Das es langfristig keine win- loose Konstellation gibt sondern nur win- win oder loose- loose, dafür müßte man halt mal sowas wie ein Geschichtsbuch aufschlagen. Oder nachdenken. Oder beides.


----------



## Zep2008 (23. Januar 2017)

Das mir dem Auerwild hat sich auf Grund der Klimaerwärmung sowieso in ein paar Jahren erledigt.
Der der größte Feind, das Schwarzwild zieht in immer höhere Lagen und zerstört dan auch die letzten Brutgelege.
Zitat eines Försters bei einer Auerwild Waldpflege von der Sillmanstiftung.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (23. Januar 2017)

Das erzähl jetzt mal nem dahergelaufenen Vegetarier, dass er dem Auerwild mehr schadet als jeder Mountainbiker, den die essen  schließlich: Wildschweinsalami


----------



## Mausoline (23. Januar 2017)

Das einzige Auerhuhn das ich bisher gesehen hab, war im Schönmünztal. Allerdings hab ich auch sonst niemanden gesehen  
...
doch da war mal ein Ranger mit dem Auto.

Ich hab die Info bisher nur kurz überflogen, aber das Schönmünztal nicht mehr für Radfahrer zugänglich  hä


----------



## ciao heiko (29. Januar 2017)

Sehr interessante Gedanken zum Wegekonzept im NP Schwarzwald.
http://www.boehmwanderkarten.de/natura/is_natura_nlp_schwarzwald.html

Der Mann ist Kartograph und war in der Wegekommision NP sächsische Schweiz.
http://www.boehmwanderkarten.de/natura/is_natura_wegekommission_ag.html

********************
Nochmal der Hinweis an der Online Bürgerbeteiligung teilzunehmen.
https://www.schwarzwald-nationalpark-im-dialog.de/ecm-politik/nationalpark/de/home

.


----------



## mw.dd (30. Januar 2017)

> Die Zerstörung des Wegenetzes, sei es auch unter Vorgabe von Naturschutzgründen widerspricht auch der IUCN-Defintion eines Nationalparks, derzufolge nämlich a) der Naturschutz, _zugleich aber ebenso_ b) das Erleben durch den Menschen, gleichberechtigte primäre Ziele eines Nationalparks darstellen. Einem Sperren und Wegfertigen von Wegen ist also nicht nur zu widersprechen, weil es das Sein des Menschen in der Natur einschränkt, sondern auch, weil das der internationalen Zielstellung, was ein Nationalpark eigentlich ist, widerspricht.
> http://www.boehmwanderkarten.de/natura/is_natura_nlp_schwarzwald.html



Weswegen anderswo in Europa "Nationalpark" anders gestaltet wird (Bsp.):
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/whinlatter
http://www.lakedistrict.gov.uk/visiting/thingstodo

Nur: das "Mimimi" hinterher hilft nichts mehr. Harz, Eifel, Sächsische Schweiz, Nordschwarzwald... Die berechtigten Interessen der Waldbesucher müssen schon in das Gesetzgebungsverfahren einfließen, nicht erst in das Wegekonzept!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (30. Januar 2017)

Auch geil (http://nationalpark-schwarzwald.org/wegekonzept-nationalpark-schwarzwald/):
.... Denn sobald das neue Besucherzentrum fertig ist, rechnet die Nationalparkverwaltung in zwei, drei Jahren mit einem deutlich höheren Besucherzustrom, der im Sinne des Naturschutzprojektes sinnvoll durch den Park geleitet werden muss. „Als erste Maßnahme werden wir die Beschilderung anpassen, damit sich die Besucher an die neue Wegeführung gewöhnen können. Dann werden nach und nach die gesperrten Strecken entweder sich selbst überlassen, sodass sich die Natur zurückholt, was wir ihr überlassen können. Oder wir bauen Teilstücke aktiv zurück, um Besuchern möglichst schnell eindeutig die Wegegrenzen aufzuzeigen“, fasst Birk die Arbeitsphasen zusammen.
Ganz schön entlarvend was hier ungehemmt gefaselt wird:
1. Durch die Errichtung des Besucherzentrums steigt der Besucherzustrom. Der Nationalpark erzeugt also Probleme die es ohne ihn nicht gäbe, bzw. der Naturpark ist das Problem zu dessen Lösung er sich ausgibt. Dabei werden die Besucher nebenbei auch umgeschichtet von Fahrradfahrern (Rauswurf) auf Besucherzentrumsspaziergängern (die in der Mehrzahl mit dem Auto anreisen). Danke, wenn ich mit dem Rad nicht reinkann brauch ich auch nicht mit dem Rad anreisen.
2. In der Naturpädagogik wird den Besuchern des NPs nicht Natur gelehrt oder der Umgang mit ihr sondern die Gewöhnung an Wegeführung und das schnelle und eindeutige aufzeigen von Grenzen. Da sach ich nur: Danke, Brett vorm Kopf kann ich selber.


----------



## Bener (31. Januar 2017)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Danke, Brett vorm Kopf kann ich selber.


Aber nicht so "professionell"!


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Januar 2017)

Der Nationalpark plant das Wegegebot für Fussgänger auch ausserhalb der Kernzone durchzusetzen. Das ist aber weder im NP Gesetz vorgesehen, noch vom Gesetzgeber so gewollt.
Dies zeigt dieser Dialog auf der Seite des Wegekonzeptes.

https://www.schwarzwald-nationalpar...k/de/mapconsultation/49637/single/proposal/31

_Falls der Rotweinfelsen außerhalb der Kernzone liegt, dann als Hintergrundinfo:
Das Wegegebot ist im NP Gesetz §8.1 ausdrücklich nur für die Kernzone formuliert worden._
_http://www.schwarzwald-__nationalpark.de/fileadmin/_schwarzwald/Downloads/NLP_Gesetz.pdf_
_
Das hat der Gesetzgeber auch so gewollt:_
_"Das Ziel der Landesregierung ist nicht nur, die Natur in ihren Prozessen zu schützen, sondern auch die natürlichen Prozesse allen Bürgerinnen und Bürgern weit möglichst erlebbar zu machen. Diesem Leitgedanken folgend sieht § 8 Abs. 1 NLPG-E ein umfassendes Betretungsrecht vor, das lediglich in den Kernzonen aus naturschutzfachlichen Gründen eingeschränkt ist. _*Die Landesregierung hat entgegen anderslautender Forderungen darauf verzichtet, auch außerhalb der Kernzonen ein Wegegebot vorzusehen. Damit wird der Nationalpark für Naturerleben und naturverträgliche Erholung offen gehalten.*_ Die Wegekonzeption wird ein integraler Bestandteil des Nationalparkplans sein. Hier werden auch Wege für bestimmte Nutzungen (Reiten, Mountainbikefahren, usw.) vorgesehen. Das Wanderwegenetz im Schutzgebiet soll erhalten bleiben."_
_https://beteiligungsportal.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/kommentieren/lp-15/nationalparkgesetz/stellungnahme-des-ministeriums/_

_Moderation Kommentar der Moderation30.01.2017 16:44_

_Sehr geehrter Heiko,
besten Dank für Ihren Hinweis.
Sie haben recht, das Wegegebot ist im Gesetz laut § 8 Abs. 1 auf die Kernzonen beschränkt._

*Das Wegegebot zonenübergreifend im Park gelten zu lassen, finden wir aus folgenden Gründen sinnvoll:*
_1) Es gibt zu schützende Flora-Fauna-Habitat-Flächen und ehemalige Naturschutzgebiete außerhalb der Kernzone, die auch vor der Einrichtung des Parks nicht zu betreten waren (und natürlich auch jetzt nicht betreten werden sollten – „Verschlechterungsverbot“).
2) Es gibt außerhalb der Kernzone sonstige Gebiete, die geschützt werden müssen (Artenschutz – z.B. Auerhuhngebiete).
3) Es wird sich in den nächsten 3 Jahrzehnten die Entwicklungszone zur Kernzone entwickeln (die Kernzone vergrößert sich also mit der Zeit)
4) Zudem wollen wir das Schilderaufkommen möglichst gering halten (um einen möglichst unberührten Eindruck zu haben, statt sich wie im Zoo zu fühlen)
Um trotzdem auch das Flächenerlebnis abseits der Wege zu ermöglichen, wird es hierfür vorgesehene Erlebniszonen geben und auch wird bspw. das Heidelbeerpflücken auf den dafür vorgesehen Flächen weiterhin möglich sein._
*Aus diesen Gründen halten wir als Nationalparkverwaltung das zonenübergreifende Wegegebot für die praktikabelste und in der Praxis nachvollziehbarste Lösung.
In diesem Punkt haben wir auch die Unterstützung des Nationalparkrats, der diesen Wegekonzeptentwurf für gut befunden hat.*

_Liebe Grüße,
Ihr Moderationsteam_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (31. Januar 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> hierfür vorgesehene Erlebniszonen



Kopf -> Tisch


----------



## Athabaske (31. Januar 2017)

in der Art?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (31. Januar 2017)

Tja Leute, Wald war gestern. Jetzt gibts Erlebniszonen.
offtopic: So Leute hätte die DDR gut brauchen können, die hätten den Laden einfach zur Erlebniszone umetikettiert. Hatten se halt nich und jetze gibs keine DDR mehr.
Buchtipp zum Tage:
LTI von Victor Klemperer:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LTI_–_Notizbuch_eines_Philologen


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Nationalpark Beirat plant das Wegegebot für Fussgänger auch ausserhalb der Kernzone durchzusetzen. Das ist aber weder im NP Gesetz vorgesehen, noch vom Gesetzgeber so gewollt. (...)



Das Beispiel NP ist schon krass.

Gleichzeitig erleben wir diese Aussperrung ja nicht nur im Zusammenhang mit Naturparken:
- gezieltes Zulegen und Zuwachsen-Lassen von bestehenden Wegen
- Aufgabe von alten SAV-Wanderwegen und deren Verlegung auf Schotterpisten
- Löschen von alten Wegen aus den offiziellen Karten
- Forst-Maschinen-taugliche “Optimierung” der verbleibenden naturnahen Wege
- Ausweisung von immer neuen "Schutzzonen", z.B. Naturrefugien

Es ist einmal mehr an der Zeit, dass sich die Verbände der Erholungsuchenden und Naturschützer zusammentun (statt sich gegenseitig zu bekriegen) und diese Art der "Aussperrung aus der Natur zum vermeintlichen Wohle der Natur" verhindern bzw. beschränken.

Denn:





> Erst wenn der letzte Trampelpfad geschottert und die letzte von Kindern gebaute Hütte im Wald abgerissen wurde, werdet Ihr merken, dass man die Liebe zur Natur nicht allein auf einer Schautafel am Waldrand vermitteln kann.


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2017)

Nachdenklich am Rande:
mich erinnert die aktuelle Debatte um _Fake News_ und _Alternative Facts_ sehr an die Hochzeiten der Petition, als mit wiederholt falschen Behauptungen von oberster Stelle, dem Ausblenden der Fakten sowie der einseitigen und willfährigen Verbreitung durch die Medien Stimmung gemacht wurde und eine eigentlich objektiv zu betrachtende Situation emotional aufgeheizt wurde.


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Januar 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das Beispiel NP ist schön plakativ und sollte daher genutzt werden.
> Was können wir dagegen tun?
> Wer kann etwas dagegen tun?



Wir haben als DIMB bei der Verbändebeteiligung des NP mitgewirkt.
https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nationalpark-schwarzwald

Ich habe auch die Nationalpark Leitung frühzeitig darauf hingewiesen, dass die Ausweitung des Wegegebotes ausserhalb der Kernzonen nicht im Gesetz vorgesehen ist. Trotzdem hält man immer noch daran fest.
Ich habe auch einige Verbände die im NP Beirat vertreten sind darauf hingewiesen. 

Noch ist das Wegekonzept nicht verabschiedet, aber mir scheint als ob sich vor allem nur die DIMB, in Zusammenarbeit mit dem badischen Sportbund und dem ADFC BW, für die Erholungsnutzer einsetzt. 
Vieles was bei Einführung des NP der Bevölkerung zugesagt wurde (Erhalt des Wanderwege Netzes, Streichung von nur 40% der Wege) wird zunehmend aufgeweicht. Es fehlt die deutliche Stimme der Wanderverbände, der regionalen Bevölkerung und der Medien. Es sind immerhin einige Statements beim Wegekonzept in Punkto Radfahrer eingegangen. 
Wir werden dran bleiben, aber es ist schon grotesk dass ein MTB Verband jetzt schon die Rechte der Fussgänger verteidigen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (31. Januar 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> aber es ist schon grotesk dass ein MTB Verband jetzt schon die Rechte der Fussgänger verteidigen muss


...aber ein gutes Signal an die anderen Verbände. Wir sollten das nicht genug betonen?


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es fehlt die deutliche Stimme der Wanderverbände, der regionalen Bevölkerung und der Medien.



Hm, aber es müsste doch möglich sein, die damals sehr starke örtliche Opposition in der dortigen Bevölkerung jetzt zur Schadensbegrenzung zu mobilisieren, oder?


----------



## mw.dd (31. Januar 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> die damals sehr starke örtliche Opposition in der dortigen Bevölkerung



Wurde diese Opposition von der Waldbesuchern oder den Waldbesitzenden getragen?
Nach meiner Erinnerung ging es vor allem um wirtschaftliche Nachteile bei der Holzgewinnung.


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erinnerung ging es vor allem um wirtschaftliche Nachteile bei der Holzgewinnung.



Damit könntest Du leider Recht haben. Freiheit an sich scheint kein Wert mehr zu sein, für den es zu kämpfen lohnt. :-/


----------



## scratch_a (31. Januar 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ... aber es ist schon grotesk dass ein MTB Verband jetzt schon die Rechte der Fussgänger verteidigen muss.



Wer weiß, ob die Fußgänger diese Rechte überhaupt noch haben wollen? 
Auch wenn es jetzt hier um BW geht, habe ich durchaus das Gefühl, dass auch bei uns die schönen Wege immer weniger werden. Und im Gegenzug werden Schotterstraßen durch den Wald sauber asphaltiert, so dass die einstigen Wanderer jetzt mit ihrem Rollator bequem barrierefrei ihre Runden drehen können. Zumindest bei uns in der Gemeinde wurden in den letzten Jahren einige km von Wander- und Radwegen für viel Geld ausgebaut. Neue, naturnahe Wanderwege dagegen habe ich bisher noch keine entdeckt.

Und vielleicht wollen (vor allem die älteren "Naturnutzer") wirklich nicht mehr die kleinen, unbequemen, naturnahen Wanderwege sondern die sauberen, ebenen und breiten Schotterwege, am besten nicht zu viele um sich nicht zu verlaufen?


----------



## mw.dd (1. Februar 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und vielleicht wollen (vor allem die älteren "Naturnutzer") wirklich nicht mehr die kleinen, unbequemen, naturnahen Wanderwege sondern die sauberen, ebenen und breiten Schotterwege, am besten nicht zu viele um sich nicht zu verlaufen?



Da ein hoher Anteil naturnaher Wege ein wichtiges Zertifizierungskriterium für die sogenannten "Premium-Wanderwege" ist, kann ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## scratch_a (1. Februar 2017)

Ok, was da ein Nationalpark will/fordert, weiß ich nicht. 
Bei uns gibt es schon auch paar von den "_Qualitätsweg Wanderbares Deutschland"_. Aber ich habe das Gefühl (Statistiken habe ich keine), dass sich alles auf die paar Wege konzentriert und alle ohne Auszeichnung verschwinden bzw. werden ausgebaut. Also alles was sich vermarkten lässt und womit man Geld verdienen kann wird gepflegt, alle anderen naturnahen Wege stören.
Wäre ja schön, wenn ich mich irre und es anders sein sollte


----------



## Athabaske (1. Februar 2017)

Beides stimmt.

Die Wanderverbände geben die Pfade und ihre schmalen Wanderwege gerne auf und reden sich das als Umweltschutzmaßnahme gut. Gleichzeitig werden die von öffentlicher Hand bezahlten Premiumwanderwege gerne angenommen.

Wir Mountainbiker fallen dabei durch das Raster. Entweder wir pflegen die Wege selbst und erhalten sie dadurch. Oder wir werden auch zu Forststrassennutzern die ab und an am Wochenende zu einem der legalen Trail fahren und das dann als Offenbarung feiern.


----------



## burki111 (1. Februar 2017)

Das ist mit Sicherheit kommunal/regional höchst unterschiedlich.
Hier bei uns im Naturpark Oberes Donautal spielen die Premiumwege natürlich auch eine wichtige Rolle,  doch gleichzeitig erfolgte in den letzten beiden Jahren eine massive (IMHO völlig übertriebene) Ausschilderung des kompletten Wegenetzes.

Inwieweit jetzt im Schwarzwald kommerzielle Hintergründe das Wegekonzept beeinflussen, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nur noch sehr selten dort zum Biken unterwegs bin, doch ausschließen würde ich es keinesfalls.


----------



## Goiskopf (15. Februar 2017)

Servus!
Solche "Opfer" und die daraus resultierenden Geschichten tragen hier in Ba-Wü nicht wirklich zu einer Verbesserung unserer Lage bei.
Feldwege in Plieningen

Blöd...echd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (15. Februar 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Servus!
> Solche "Opfer" und die daraus resultierenden Geschichten tragen hier in Ba-Wü nicht wirklich zu einer Verbesserung unserer Lage bei.
> Feldwege in Plieningen
> 
> Blöd...echd!



Ich kenn die Strecke gut. Die Wege sehen echt übel aus und ich glaube dem Radler das mit der "Eisglätte".
Bekannte von mir haben sich in dem Schmodder auch schon hingelegt. Die Wege sind mit dem grünen "Radwegschild" ausgeschildert und sehen immer aus wie die Sau, scheint aber keinen zu interessieren.

Nach ca. 1Km Filderradweg!:


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Februar 2017)

Das Thema scheint da schon länger akut zu sein.

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ege.344ba97d-046d-4585-863d-e719da6d892d.html

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ten.479db62e-30e9-4268-b7a3-1050358dde57.html

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....aum.0aa7b67d-86b3-475a-8a9f-c61622bfcdbc.html


----------



## Goiskopf (15. Februar 2017)

Das glaube ich Dir ja gern, aber besonders hilfreich ist so eine Publicity nicht...
Allerdings ist vielleicht die Begründung der Stadt...


> Die Stadt hat für den Radfahrer nun schlechte Nachrichten. „In Schadensfällen aufgrund typischer Gefahren haftet der Wegeeigentümer oder Baulastträger nicht“


...auch hilfreich für uns. Denn viele Kommunen und Förster beziehen sich ja auch immer wieder auf die "Wegesicherungspflicht"...


----------



## stengele (15. Februar 2017)

Der Wald bei uns ist auf jeden Fall besser befahrbar als die Filderroute.

http://www.radverkehrskonzeption-landkreis-esslingen.de/


----------



## Athabaske (15. Februar 2017)

Das kommt davon, wenn man meint, es sei dem Radverkehr gedient, auf asphaltierte Feldwege umgeleitet zu werden.

Aber das ist hier ot, weil eher ein Thema für die Alltagsradler und weniger ein Mountainbike-Problem.


----------



## stengele (15. Februar 2017)

Das geht alle an!
Wenn ich ne MTB Tour machen will, muss ich wohl oder übel auch mal auf einen Feldweg ausweichen. So zusammenhängend sind die Trails hier nicht.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Februar 2017)

stengele schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Strecke gut. Die Wege sehen echt übel aus und ich glaube dem Radler das mit der "Eisglätte".
> Bekannte von mir haben sich in dem Schmodder auch schon hingelegt. Die Wege sind mit dem grünen "Radwegschild" ausgeschildert und sehen immer aus wie die Sau, scheint aber keinen zu interessieren.


Warum auch. Seid ihr blind, dass ihr den Dreck nicht seht? Braucht ihr eine App dafür oder sind die Schlammonster, das ist die Verwandtschaft der Schleimmonster aus der TeleTubby Vorschulwerbung im Fernsehen, mal wieder schuld? Nicht mehr in der Lage selbst zu entscheiden? Dann haben es Regierung, Rechtsprechung und Industrie endlich geschafft, aus Menschen mit ehemals Verstand eine dumpfe, willfährige Masse zu formen die sie nach Herzenslust manipulieren können.
Irgendwie raff ich da was nicht. Im Wald wird bei jedem Wetter jeder Trail gefahren durch Matsch, über glatte Felsen und rutschige Wurzeln. Ist irgendeiner mal, wenn er sich hingelegt hat, auf die Idee gekommen den Waldbesitzer zu verklagen, dass er keine Schilder aufgestellt hat.

Alter, wassn Stuss.

Dem Typen der sich auf dem Weg abgelegt hat, sollte man die Lizenz entziehen. Der hat nichts gelernt. Zurück in den Kindergarten.


----------



## stengele (15. Februar 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Warum auch. Seid ihr blind, dass ihr den Dreck nicht seht? Braucht ihr eine App dafür oder sind die Schlammonster, das ist die Verwandtschaft der Schlammonster aus der TeleTubby Vorschulwerbung im Fernsehen, mal wieder schuld? Nicht mehr in der Lage selbst zu entscheiden? Dann haben es Regierung, Rechtsprechung und Industrie endlich geschafft, aus Menschen mit ehemals Verstand eine dumpfe, willfährige Masse zu formen die sie nach Herzenslust manipulieren können.
> Irgendwie raff ich da was nicht. Im Wald wird bei jedem Wetter jeder Trail gefahren durch Matsch, über glatte Felsen und rutschige Wurzeln. Ist irgendeiner mal, wenn er sich hingelegt hat, auf die Idee gekommen den Waldbesitzer zu verklagen, dass er keine Schilder aufgestellt hat.
> 
> Alter, wassn Stuss.
> ...



Sag mal, liest du dir dem Scheiß den du von dir gibst eigentlich durch?
Wenn du die Klappe nicht halten kannst solltest du einfach mal Ahnung haben.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Februar 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> ...auch hilfreich für uns. Denn viele Kommunen und Förster beziehen sich ja auch immer wieder auf die "Wegesicherungspflicht"...


Das Thema Verkehrssicherungspflicht ist in diesen beiden PDFs recht gut behandelt. Kann ich sehr empfehlen.
http://www.natursportplaner.de/pdf/Infosammlung-Natursport_Stand-2015-03-31.pdf

http://www.forstbw.de/fileadmin/for...eitfaden_Verkehrssicherungspflicht_201511.pdf

Die Publikationen hatte ich kürzlich auch an die Spitzenverbände in BaWü versendet. Man beachte, dass die eine vom Forst BW selbst ist und eigentlich im Forst bekannt sein sollte. Ich hoffe das damit die Diskussion um das Thema VSP versachlicht wird. Denn zu oft wurde die VSP nur vorgeschoben nur um uns von den schmalen Wegen weg zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Februar 2017)

stengele schrieb:


> Sag mal, liest du dir dem Scheiß den du von dir gibst eigentlich durch?


Immer. Und dass das nicht jedem passt, ist mir schon klar. Macht nur weiter so.
Und was dich betrifft, finde ich deinen "E-Bike Jäger" auch überlegenswert.


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Februar 2017)

stengele schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Strecke gut. Die Wege sehen echt übel aus und ich glaube dem Radler das mit der "Eisglätte".
> Bekannte von mir haben sich in dem Schmodder auch schon hingelegt. Die Wege sind mit dem grünen "Radwegschild" ausgeschildert und sehen immer aus wie die Sau, scheint aber keinen zu interessieren.



Was sollen die Verantwortlichen Deiner Meinung nach tun? Sofort, mittelfristig, langfristig. Wie soll welches Tun finanziert werden, und von wem? Wie ist regional, im Bundesland, deutschlandweit und auf EU-Ebene zukünftig bei Auftreten solch einer Situation zu handeln? 

Eine Sofortmaßnahme in diesem und ähnlich gelagerten Fällen wäre, Fahrverbot für landwirtschaftliche Maschinen, oder Fahrverbot für Radfahrer. Was würde wohl als Verbot letztlich juristisch Bestand haben? 

Das Verhalten des verunglückten Herrn Steinhilber ist im Wortsinne verantwortungslos. 

...nebenbei... nicht nur in Plieningen sind bei längeren Schlechtwetterperioden oder im Winter, die Feldwege teilweise kaum passierbar. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass es sich dabei um einen FELD! WEG! handelt. Also es handelt sich ganz offensichtlich um einen öffentlich betretbaren Zugang zu landwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen. Dieser Zugang wurde deshalb auch in erster Linie dafür, also für die landwirtschaftliche Nutzung,  angelegt.


----------



## stengele (15. Februar 2017)

Verantwortlich sind in diesem Falle alleine die Landwirte.
Es kann nicht zuviel verlangt sein z.B. nach dem pflügen den groben Dreck vom Weg zu räumen (so haben wir das früher auf dem Acker zumindest gemacht).
Wenn das auf "freiwilliger Basis" nicht funktioniert müssen die zuständigen Gemeinden nach dem Rechten schauen und auch den Bauern auf die Füße treten.
Immerhin sind die Wege als Radwege ausgeschildert.
Ist halt ärgerlich, wenn Wochenlang nichts passiert.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2017)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Das Verhalten des verunglückten Herrn Steinhilber ist im Wortsinne verantwortungslos.



Nicht jeder ist MTB'ler und kommt mit solchen Wegzuständen problemlos zurecht. Ich würde glaube ich wenn ich Z.b. mit dem Renner unterwegs wäre, und dann fahre ich oft Radwege, ziemlich kotzen wenn ein ausgeschildeter Radweg in indem Zustand ist das das Rad nach wenigen Metern so ausschaut wie auf den geposteten Bildern! Da hast du selbst mit guter bikebeherschung kaum eine Chance im Sattel zu bleiben. 
Gibt da eigentliche für die Stadt nur 2 Möglichkeiten meiner Meinung nach. Entweder Radweg sinnvoll verlegen, oder dafür sorgen das zumindest nach den Haupt Erdarbeiten auf dem Feld die Wege soweit gereinigt werden, dass diese auch ohne Stollen Reifen sicher befahren werden können.


----------



## Athabaske (16. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gibt da eigentliche für die Stadt nur 2 Möglichkeiten meiner Meinung nach. Entweder Radweg sinnvoll verlegen, oder dafür sorgen das zumindest nach den Haupt Erdarbeiten auf dem Feld die Wege soweit gereinigt werden, dass diese auch ohne Stollen Reifen sicher befahren werden können.


...so sieht es aus. Aber eher wird Weihnachten auf Ostern fallen, ehe hinter der Beschilderung von Radrouten maßgeblich die Bedürfnisse der Fahrradfahrer stehen werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...so sieht es aus. Aber eher wird Weihnachten auf Ostern fallen, ehe hinter der Beschilderung von Radrouten maßgeblich die Bedürfnisse der Fahrradfahrer stehen werden.


Ich Frage mich ob der Stadt aus der Tatsache, das es als Radweg beschildert ist, es aber nicht mit nem üblichen Tourenrad, Oma/Opa Rad sicher befahren werden kann, ein findiger Anwalt einen Strick daraus dreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawiro (16. Februar 2017)

stengele schrieb:


> grünen "Radwegschild"


Finde den Fehler... Kleiner Tip: die Farbe ist's. 

Wenn das Schild grün ist, ist es *kein* Radweg.


----------



## Aldar (16. Februar 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler... Kleiner Tip: die Farbe ist's.
> 
> Wenn das Schild grün ist, ist es *kein* Radweg.


doch ist es, es ist bloß kein *benutzungspflichtiger* Radweg.
Das grüne Schild , ist eigentlich auch nur ein hinweisdarauf das der Weg/Straße teil einer anerkannten Radroute ist


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Februar 2017)

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ege.66246f39-2c3b-4512-8361-060bfe531eb4.html

_*Freudenstadt: Mountainbiker fordern mehr Wege*
Fahrradfahrer wollen mehr Strecken im Nationalpark Schwarzwald. Der derzeitige Plan ist ihnen zu wenig. Die Parkverwaltung hingegen meint, ihnen genug Möglichkeiten zu bieten._


----------



## frechehex (19. Februar 2017)

Leider betrifft das Verbot nicht nur uns Mountainbiker. Für die Segelflugszene rund um den Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald gibt es auch Luftraumeinschränkungen. Warum?
Diese haben weder was mit den Tieren zu tun, ok es überleben vielleicht zwanzig Mücken mehr.
Ihr seht das es andere Sportler auch trifft.
und wer kann sich wieder profilieren? Die lieben Politiker, die null Ahnung haben von den Freizeitsportlern.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gibt da eigentliche für die Stadt nur 2 Möglichkeiten meiner Meinung nach. Entweder Radweg sinnvoll verlegen, oder dafür sorgen das zumindest nach den Haupt Erdarbeiten auf dem Feld die Wege soweit gereinigt werden, dass diese auch ohne Stollen Reifen sicher befahren werden können.



Kumma bei uns im Nationalpark gibt's noch ne dritte 




_(Nicht das es falsch verstanden wird: das Schild steht aufgrund des schlechten Wegzustandes dort, nicht weil dort grundsätzlich nicht gefahren werden darf )_


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2017)

Was sind wir nur für eine kranke Gesellschaft


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kumma bei uns im Nationalpark gibt's noch ne dritte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ging in dem Fall und ausgeschilderte Radwege auf denen auch Hinz und Kunz mit ihren Asphalt schneidern unterwegs sind, damit macht das wirklich keinen Spass! Das wir damit klarkommen ist nicht das Thema gewesen  das auf deinem Foto ist doch quasi bestes glattes geläuf....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2017)

Das ist ein ausgeschilderter Radweg, und das was man sieht ist noch Top i.O.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (20. Februar 2017)

frechehex schrieb:


> Leider betrifft das Verbot nicht nur uns Mountainbiker. Für die Segelflugszene rund um den Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald gibt es auch Luftraumeinschränkungen. Warum?
> Diese haben weder was mit den Tieren zu tun, ok es überleben vielleicht zwanzig Mücken mehr.
> Ihr seht das es andere Sportler auch trifft.


Motorflug, wär ich noch dabei, aber Segelflug??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2017)

Kumma hier, so sieht der Radweg auf der anderen Seite des Nationalparks im Winter aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (20. Februar 2017)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Motorflug, wär ich noch dabei, aber Segelflug??



Sind  vielleicht ex-Stasi Mitarbbeiter die ein bisschen Macht und Kontrolle spielen wollen.  
Sorry, so kommt einem das leider langsam vor.
Das ist genau so wie bei den lautlos heranrasenden Bikern.....vermutlich wollen sie die wenigen Auerhühner, die die letzten Jahrzehnte Jagd-und Forstwirtschaft überlebt haben, davor schützen sich zu Tode zu erschrecken. Der über ihnen schwebende Segler könnte ja für einen übergroßen Raubvogel gehalten werden
Eigentlich sollte man einen Naturpark ja als etwas durchaus vernünftiges ansehen. Aber langsam finde ich das nur noch lächerlich. Aber leider nicht zum lachen. Gibt es irgendwen der diese Regelwut bremsen kann?


----------



## frechehex (20. Februar 2017)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Motorflug, wär ich noch dabei, aber Segelflug??



Es betrifft den gesamten Luftsport (Segelflug, Ultraleicht etc). Ich versteh es nicht als Mountainbiker und schon gar nicht als Luftsportler. Denn wenn man sich an Regeln hält funktioniert's.
Im Bayrischen Wald geht's doch auch ;-)


----------



## frechehex (20. Februar 2017)

Ja genau ein Condor 
Am besten zäunt man den Nationalpark ab mit Stachedraht und Elektrozaun und setzt obendrauf einen Deckel.


----------



## Grossvater (20. Februar 2017)

frechehex schrieb:


> ...Am besten zäunt man den Nationalpark ab mit Stachedraht und Elektrozaun und setzt obendrauf einen Deckel.


Ich wär dafür, dass man mit all denen so verfährt die das Ganze angeleiert haben


----------



## Athabaske (20. Februar 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Sind vielleicht ex-Stasi Mitarbbeiter die ein bisschen Macht und Kontrolle spielen wollen.


...zumindest im Schwabenland haben wir da auch ein paar Bürohengste und Amtsschimmel auf der Weide. Nicht umsonst heißt das Verwaltungszentrum Stutengarten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2017)

frechehex schrieb:


> Am besten zäunt man den Nationalpark ab mit Stachedraht und Elektrozaun und setzt obendrauf einen Deckel



... und die Mexikaner müssens wieder zahlen !


----------



## frechehex (20. Februar 2017)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Ich wär dafür, dass man mit all denen so verfährt die das Ganze angeleiert haben



Das haben wir einem Politiker von Bündnis90/die Grünen zu verdanken. Er wollte vor seinem Abstieg noch ein Großprojekt durchbringen.
Die Bevölkerung hat den sowieso nicht interessiert, nur seine eigene Lobby


----------



## Athabaske (20. Februar 2017)

frechehex schrieb:


> Das haben wir einem Politiker von Bündnis90/die Grünen zu verdanken. Er wollte vor seinem Abstieg noch ein Großprojekt durchbringen.
> Die Bevölkerung hat den sowieso nicht interessiert, nur seine eigene Lobby


Und wohnt - Achtung Zufall - in Baiersbronn.


----------



## Grossvater (20. Februar 2017)

frechehex schrieb:


> ...nur seine eigene Lobby


die hab ich schon auch dazugezählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (20. Februar 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Und wohnt - Achtung Zufall - in Baiersbronn.



Soviel ich weiß liegt das Hotel mit dem X-Sternenkoch nicht im Nationalpark oder?


----------



## frechehex (20. Februar 2017)

@schraeg
Auf den Isartrails sieht's auch so aus.
Bei uns gibt's dafür irgendwelche Käfer die es nie gab, bis die Grünen diese erfanden *hihi*


----------



## Das-Licht (20. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kumma hier, so sieht der Radweg auf der anderen Seite des Nationalparks im Winter aus:



...da ist das Schild "Radfahrer absteigen" doch berechtigt. Stell Dir vor ein Radfahrer, zudem noch Nichtschwimmer, stürzt...


----------



## Athabaske (20. Februar 2017)

frechehex schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß liegt das Hotel mit dem X-Sternenkoch nicht im Nationalpark oder?


Der war auch nicht Minister für ländlichen Raum...


----------



## frechehex (20. Februar 2017)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...da ist das Schild "Radfahrer absteigen" doch berechtigt. Stell Dir vor ein Radfahrer, zudem noch Nichtschwimmer, stürzt...



dann stellt man einfach nen Rettungsring daneben und die Nummer von der Wasserwacht


----------



## prince67 (20. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kumma hier, so sieht der Radweg auf der anderen Seite des Nationalparks im Winter aus:


Was sollen sie dagegen machen?
Sollen sie den Weg asphaltieren?
So können nunmal Wege nach Tauwetter im Wald aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (20. Februar 2017)

frechehex schrieb:


> dann stellt man einfach nen Rettungsring daneben und die Nummer von der Wasserwacht


Ihh das Wasserbalett von " Die Retten Keinen" braucht doch kein Mensch...


----------



## TTT (21. Februar 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Was sollen sie dagegen machen?


So einen Schmarrn nicht als Radweg ausweisen. Radwege sind für Alltagsradler, zumeist mit Treckingrad oder Hollandrad ausgestattet. Wenn so ein Weg dann noch Asphaltiert beginnt, verirrt man sich evtl. noch als Rennradler darauf. Für Radwege (nicht Mountainbikestrecken!) sollten bestimmte Mindeststandards gelten. Ein verdichteter aber nicht befestigter Waldweg ist so ziemlich das ungeeignetste überhaupt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2017)

Genau das ist das Problem. Die ausgeschilderten Radwege im Nationalpark Eifel sind eigentlich lächerlich !
Sie sind zu schlecht für die Radler die halt gerne ihren Sonntagsausflug ins grüne darauf machen würden und für uns Mountainbiker sind die auch nix. Teilweise würd ich sagen hat jemand mit Standard Rädchen und keiner Erfahrung im Gelände könnte sich da teilweise ganz gut auf die Nudel hauen. Dann stellt der Nationalpark einfach so ein Schild wie oben zu sehen auf und ist fertig.
Alles was dort nicht als Radweg gekennzeichnet ist darfst du auch normal nicht befahren. Radfahrer an sich werden im NP Eifel sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt. Hier liegt der Fokus eher auf "seniorengerechte Wanderwege". Kann man gut am "wilden Kermeter" erkennen wo ehemals ganz nette Waldwege großflächig begradigt und Zementiert wurden. Böse Zungen behaupten es würde ein Rentnerreservat entstehen


----------



## prince67 (21. Februar 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> So einen Schmarrn nicht als Radweg ausweisen


Begriffserklärung: Radweg, also mit blauen Schild, oder Radwanderweg, mit so grün-weißen Hinweisschildern?
Ein ausgeschildeter Radwanderweg muss imho keinerlei bestimmte Fahrbahneigenschaften aufweisen und werden meist von irgendwelchen Touristikern ausgeschildert. Selbst große Radwanderwege (zB Donauradweg) sehen streckenweise jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit so aus. 
Im Gegensatz muss ein Radweg als Radverkehrsanlage nach STVO bestimmte Bedingungen erfüllen. Aber selbst diese muss eine Gemeinde im Winter nicht räumen.


----------



## prince67 (21. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Die ausgeschilderten Radwege im Nationalpark Eifel sind eigentlich lächerlich !
> Sie sind zu schlecht für die Radler die halt gerne ihren Sonntagsausflug ins grüne darauf machen würden und für uns Mountainbiker sind die auch nix. Teilweise würd ich sagen hat jemand mit Standard Rädchen und keiner Erfahrung im Gelände könnte sich da teilweise ganz gut auf die Nudel hauen. Dann stellt der Nationalpark einfach so ein Schild wie oben zu sehen auf und ist fertig.
> Alles was dort nicht als Radweg gekennzeichnet ist darfst du auch normal nicht befahren. Radfahrer an sich werden im NP Eifel sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt. Hier liegt der Fokus eher auf "seniorengerechte Wanderwege". Kann man gut am "wilden Kermeter" erkennen wo ehemals ganz nette Waldwege großflächig begradigt und Zementiert wurden. Böse Zungen behaupten es würde ein Rentnerreservat entstehen


- Diese Sonntagsradler sind jetzt noch nicht unterwegs!
- Wenn jetzt einer der Verantwortlichen liest, dass man sich jetzt schon in einem MTB Forum über die schlechten Wege beschwert, wird doch diesem Vorgehen recht gegeben. Der nächste der einen asphaltierten Weg will bringt dann diesen Thread als Rechtfertigung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Der nächste der einen asphaltierten Weg will bringt dann diesen Thread als Rechtfertigung.



... und schwupps machen Kommune und Land mehrere hunderttausend Euro los um nen Radweg zu bauen


----------



## TTT (21. Februar 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Begriffserklärung: Radweg, also mit blauen Schild, oder Radwanderweg, mit so grün-weißen Hinweisschildern?
> Ein ausgeschildeter Radwanderweg muss imho keinerlei bestimmte Fahrbahneigenschaften aufweisen und werden meist von irgendwelchen Touristikern ausgeschildert. Selbst große Radwanderwege (zB Donauradweg) sehen streckenweise jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit so aus.
> Im Gegensatz muss ein Radweg als Radverkehrsanlage nach STVO bestimmte Bedingungen erfüllen. Aber selbst diese muss eine Gemeinde im Winter nicht räumen.


Mir sind die Begrifflichkeiten und rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen bekannt. Und ja, es geht hier eigentlich nicht um ein MTB Thema, sondern um ein verkehrspolitisches Thema. Wenn man das Rad als Verkehrsmittel fördern will, dann sollten solche ausgewiesenen Radwege, die nicht benutzungspflichtig sind und auch als Radwanderwege bezeichnet werden, auch gewisse Standards erfüllen. Meist erfüllen diese Wege jedoch entweder den Zweck, den Radfahrer von der Straße zu bekommen (wenn er erst mal da ist, ist es ja egal, wie er durchkommt) oder um touristisch damit zu werben. Es käme auch keine Gemeinde auf die Idee, Hinweisschilder für den motorisierten Verkehr über Feldwege zu führen, Straßensperrungen nicht vor der letzten Kreuzung kenntlich zu machen oder zu akzeptieren, dass grober Dreck monatelang dort liegen bleibt. Und auch wenn kein rechtlicher Anspruch darauf besteht, ist es doch legitim und in meinen Augen auch richtig, auf diese Missstände hinzuweisen.


----------



## Athabaske (21. Februar 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Mir sind die Begrifflichkeiten und rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen bekannt. Und ja, es geht hier eigentlich nicht um ein MTB Thema, sondern um ein verkehrspolitisches Thema. Wenn man das Rad als Verkehrsmittel fördern will, dann sollten solche ausgewiesenen Radwege, die nicht benutzungspflichtig sind und auch als Radwanderwege bezeichnet werden, auch gewisse Standards erfüllen. Meist erfüllen diese Wege jedoch entweder den Zweck, den Radfahrer von der Straße zu bekommen (wenn er erst mal da ist, ist es ja egal, wie er durchkommt) oder um touristisch damit zu werben. Es käme auch keine Gemeinde auf die Idee, Hinweisschilder für den motorisierten Verkehr über Feldwege zu führen, Straßensperrungen nicht vor der letzten Kreuzung kenntlich zu machen oder zu akzeptieren, dass grober Dreck monatelang dort liegen bleibt. Und auch wenn kein rechtlicher Anspruch darauf besteht, ist es doch legitim und in meinen Augen auch richtig, auf diese Missstände hinzuweisen.


...bei uns wurde ein Feldweg geteert als im Ort neue Leitungen in der Durchgangsstrasse verlegt wurden. Er diente als Behelfsstrasse. In der Zeit war er immer geschleckt sauber. Später hat man eine grüne Radroute auf diesen Weg gelegt. Teilweise kann man den Teerbelag nicht mehr unter dem Dreck von den Feldern erkennen. Sind ja nur Schulkinder die die Strecke als Schulweg nutzen und ein paar depperte Rad-Pendler...


----------



## Mausoline (21. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kumma hier, so sieht der Radweg auf der anderen Seite des Nationalparks im Winter aus:
> ...



Da man im Nationalpark auf den Wegen bleiben muss, würd ich mir das gut überlegen vom Rad abzusteigen 

Auf unseren Straßen reicht ein Schild "Achtung Straßenschäden" um keine Haftung zu übernehmen. Da kommt keiner auf die Idee aussteigen und schieben


----------



## Das-Licht (22. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... und schwupps machen Kommune und Land mehrere hunderttausend Euro los um nen Radweg zu bauen




...nein. 150€ für einige "Radfahren verboten" Schilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (9. März 2017)

*Ortenaukreis erweitert sein Angebot für Mountainbiker und Wanderer. DIMB kritisiert das Konzept.*
_
Die Möglichkeit, Singletrails für Mountainbiker auszuweisen, geht auf eine Ausnahmeregelung im Landeswaldgesetz von 1995 zurück. "Sie sei bislang nur einfach nicht angewandt worden", sagt Heiko Mittelstädt von der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB) auf Anfrage. Der Verband kämpft gegen die nach wie vor geltende Zwei-Meter-Regel im baden-württembergischen Landeswaldgesetz, nach der Waldwege unter zwei Metern Breite grundsätzlich nicht von Mountainbikern befahren werden dürfen. Die Anwendung der Ausnahmeregel unterm Druck des Tourismusverbands zementiere aber nur die Zwei-Meter-Regel, so die Kritik der DIMB._

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offe...er-mountainbiker-und-wanderer--134352083.html

.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. März 2017)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/waldbauern-kritisieren-touristiker

"Von den schmalen Wegen ist nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben."
Waldbesitzer und Forstverwaltung blockieren den 10% Kompromiss im Hochschwarzwald.

Mit erschreckender Deutlichkeit schildert der Artikel in der Badischen Zeitung, wie die Abstimmung zur Ausweisung schmaler Pfade im Hintergrund funktioniert. Die Waldbesitzer blockieren die Ausweisung schmaler Pfade. Die lokale Forstverwaltung schlägt sich einseitig auf die Seite der Waldbesitzer. Am Ende bleiben nur Forstwege übrig.
Gerade die Gruppen, die die Einzelausweisung von MTB Trails in der Anhörung noch als guten Kompromiss bezeichnet haben, blockieren jetzt die Durchführung vor Ort. Wie viele tausend Euro möchte der Tourismus noch in dieses tote Konzept stecken, das den Schwarzwald jeden Tag weiter ins Abseits stellt? Kann der Hochschwarzwald noch das Vertrauen in seine Partner haben?

Der 10% Kompromiss ist gescheitert. Genau so wie die DIMB es in ihrer Stellungnahme prognostiziert hat. Es wird Zeit dass sich der Schwarzwald Tourismus neu positioniert.
https://dimb.de/images/stories/Redaktion/presse/w2mr/Paradies_oder_Sperrgebiet.pdf

Bitte den Artikel bei der BZ kommentieren.
https://www.facebook.com/badischezeitung.de/posts/10154200458246123


----------



## mw.dd (9. März 2017)

"...Im Ergebnis verliefen nun viele Abschnitte auf vorhandenen Fahrwegen, deren Benutzung der Forst nicht verbieten könne. "Von den kleinen Pfaden querfeldein ist nicht viel übrig geblieben...."

Das ist gut, damit könnte man mal wieder den Touristikern auf den Leib rücken


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. März 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Ich komme gebürtig aus der Pfalz und wohne in BW. Meine Radtouren sind ungefähr 50:50 auf beide Bundesländer verteilt und mit Abstand am meisten wird man *in* der Pfalz von *Baden-Würtembergern* (wie von @Hockdrik beschrieben, in letzter Zeit 3 Badener und ein Schwabe) etwas unfreundlich darauf hingewiesen, dasss dies doch gefälligst kein Radweg sei. Immer wenn ich eine derartige Zurechtweisung in der Pfalz höre, erkläre ich die rechtliche Situation (die betroffenen berufen sich auf die 2m Regel, aber wissen nicht, dass die nur in BW gilt). (...) *Die Pfälzer sind einfach grundlegend enspannter im Leben* unterwegs.


Das seh ich als Pfälzischer Ureinwohner leider nicht ganz so rosig; in der Tat habe ich bei meinen wenigen Begegnungen mit Motzköppen oft aufgrund des Dialekts den Eindruck, dass die nicht unbedingt "hier" heimisch sind (meist Rheingraben-Ossis oder Saarlänner) - aber es gibt auch genügend einheimische Stinkstiefel, die einem im Laufe der Jahre so begegnen; eine besondere "Entspanntheit" würde ich "dem Pfälzer" an sich auch nicht attestieren, wenn man sein Verhalten (auch im Alltag) insgesamt betrachtet.  Insgesamt ist das Klima im Wald aber trotz einiger Ausnahmen wirklich relativ angenehm. Meistens hängt es auch davon ab, ob in den lokalen Käseblättern vor kurzem ein meist einseitiger, negativer Beitrag zum Thema MTB veröffentlicht wurde. Mir fehlt aber auch der Vergleich, wie es z. B. im Schwarzwald so ist. Den kenn ich nur vom Rennrad her. 



> Ich denke auch, *wenn* es in der Pfalz zu einer *2m Regelung kommen würde*, würde sich das Miteinander im Wald fast nicht ändern.


Grade in Bezug zur attestierten "Entspanntheit": Der traurige Witz ist, dass es in RLP ja auch eine ziemlich uneindeutige Regelung im Waldgesetz gibt, die nach der Ansicht selbst vieler Mountainbiker bedeutet, dass das Radfahren auf "Pfaden" generell illegal sei; es mangelt lediglich an einer festen Wegbreite als Aufhänger. Davon lässt man sich auch nicht beirren, wahrscheinlich macht es mehr Spaß, wenn man was "Illegales" tut...!? Jedenfalls ist die Mehrheit der Ansicht, man habe am besten die Klappe zu halten und solle sich lieber unauffällig verhalten. Schließlich soll man schon froh sein, dass die geltende Rechtslage nicht so wirklich vollzogen wird...!

Wer sich offen dafür ausspricht, wenigstens aus diesem Schatten der vermeintlichen "Illegalität" herauszutreten und ähnlich offensiv gegen diese uneindeutige, zu Willkür einladenden Regelung (wie z. B. in BaWü mit seiner 2-Meter-Regel) vorzugehen oder zumindest nach Außen hin(!) darauf zu beharren, nach der geltenden, interpretierbaren Rechtslage eben grade nichts Unrechtes zu tun, wird dann absurderweise vom überwiegenden, "entspannten" Rest zum geächteten "Nestbeschmutzer" gestempelt. Nachzulesen u. a. im entsprechenden Thread des regionalen Forums...!


----------



## _Vader (21. März 2017)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das seh ich als Pfälzischer Ureinwohner leider nicht ganz so rosig; in der Tat habe ich bei meinen wenigen Begegnungen mit Motzköppen oft aufgrund des Dialekts den Eindruck, dass die nicht unbedingt "hier" heimisch sind (...) aber es gibt auch genügend einheimische Stinkstiefel, die einem im Laufe der Jahre so begegnen; eine besondere "Entspanntheit" würde ich "dem Pfälzer" an sich auch nicht attestieren, wenn man sein Verhalten (auch im Alltag) insgesamt betrachtet.  (...)  Meistens hängt es auch davon ab, ob in den lokalen Käseblättern vor kurzem ein meist einseitiger, negativer Beitrag zum Thema MTB veröffentlicht wurde. Mir fehlt aber auch der Vergleich, wie es z. B. im Schwarzwald so ist. Den kenn ich nur vom Rennrad her.



mmh klar gibts die Motzer überall, aber tendeziell sind die in der Pfalz nicht so häufig wie hierzulande. Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. 



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Grade in Bezug zur attestierten "Entspanntheit": Der traurige Witz ist, dass es in RLP ja auch eine ziemlich uneindeutige Regelung im Waldgesetz gibt, die nach der Ansicht selbst vieler Mountainbiker bedeutet, dass das Radfahren auf "Pfaden" generell illegal sei; es mangelt lediglich an einer festen Wegbreite als Aufhänger. Davon lässt man sich auch nicht beirren, wahrscheinlich macht es mehr Spaß, wenn man was "Illegales" tut...!? Jedenfalls ist die Mehrheit der Ansicht, man habe am besten die Klappe zu halten und solle sich lieber unauffällig verhalten. Schließlich soll man schon froh sein, dass die geltende Rechtslage nicht so wirklich vollzogen wird...!



Ja weiß ich, allerdings bin ich da wohl in anderen Kreisen unterwegs. Bei uns, vertritt man die Meinung dass es allerhöchstens eine Grauzone (weil nicht eindeutig formuliert) ist und die meisten teilen die Interpretation vom DIMB. Nämlich dass es zwar verboten ist auf Fußwegen zu biken, aber diese auch als solche gekennzeichnet werden müssen. Da so eine Kennzeichnung nicht existiert, tun wir nichts illegales. 

Insgesamt sollten wir alle viel toleranter sein. Zum Beispiel gibts hier im Forum immer wieder diese E-Bike Schmähdiskussionen. Das versteh ich wirklich nicht. Einerseits wollen wir Gleichberechtigung mit Wanderern und andererseits sollen, laut manchen Nutzern, am besten die E-Bikes aus dem Wald ausgeschlossen werden..  
Ich hasse ja auch das Gefühl wenn so ein E-Bike mit 20km/h an einem vorbei den Berg hochschießt, dazu noch mit total untrainierten Opis drauf, aber dann stell ich mir immer vor wie unbefriedigend ein nicht selbstbezwungener Berg ist.


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. März 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> mmh klar gibts die Motzer überall, aber tendeziell sind die in der Pfalz nicht so häufig wie hierzulande. Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach.


Ist gut möglich; mir fehlt halt die Vergleichbarkeit; bei meinen früheren RR-Touren durch Baden und Schwarzwald fiel mir zumindest nix auffällig negatives auf. Aber oft trügt der Eindruck in der Fremde ja; man neigt ja oft dazu, das Gras des Nachbarn als grüner zu sehen, als es in Wahrheit ist. Die "Deppendichte" ist nach meinen Alltagserfahrungen jedenfalls auch hier in der Pfalz zumindest mehr als "ausreichend".  Im heimischen Wald fallen zumindest hin und wieder die älteren Semester der "weißen Wanderer"  des Pfälzerwaldvereins (der MTB'ern generell nicht wohlgesonnen ist, aber leider eine bedeutende, gut vernetzte Lobby darstellt) negativ auf; vor allem auch dann, wenn sie im Rudel unterwegs sind.



_Vader schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich, allerdings bin ich da wohl in anderen Kreisen unterwegs. Bei uns, vertritt man die Meinung dass es allerhöchstens eine Grauzone (weil nicht eindeutig formuliert) ist und die meisten teilen die Interpretation vom DIMB. Nämlich dass es zwar verboten ist auf Fußwegen zu biken, aber diese auch als solche gekennzeichnet werden müssen. Da so eine Kennzeichnung nicht existiert, tun wir nichts illegales.


Wäre nach meinem Eindruck in der Pfalz eben schon ein Fortschritt, was das "Selbstbild" vieler MTB'er betrifft...  Die DIMB ist (grade im regionalen Forum und bei entsprechenden Diskussionen) auch nicht so stark vertreten (was ich ziemlich bedaure). Was das "Gehate" gegen E-Bikes betrifft, stimme ich dir zu; grade "wir" sollten ja wissen, wie es so ist - als für alles Schlechte im Wald herhalten müssender Sündenbock! Ich persönlich hab im Wald auch noch nie so eins getroffen; die "frustrieren" mich wenn, dann mehr auf den Touren mit dem RR - wo manch einer aber auch durchaus als sportlicher Ansporn dient; an den meisten Hilfsmotorisierten kann ich auch berghoch noch vorbeiziehen!  Ich denk mir dann aber, dass sie mir auf dem E-Rad immer noch lieber sind, als im Auto!


----------



## ciao heiko (24. März 2017)

Neues vom Nationalpark Schwarzwald.
Sehr guter Artikel in der ARZ.
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/mountainbiker-kritisiert-wegekonzept-des-nationalparks


----------



## Black-Under (25. März 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Neues vom Nationalpark Schwarzwald.
> Sehr guter Artikel in der ARZ.
> http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/mountainbiker-kritisiert-wegekonzept-des-nationalparks



Zitat "Studien hätten gezeigt, dass Rotwild besser mit Holzvollerntemaschinen zurecht komme als beispielsweise mit Pilzsuchern"

das ist ja wohl der Klopper. Wenn ein Holvollernter seinen Motor anwirft und die Bäume umwirft ist im Umkreis von einigen Km kein Wild mehr zu sehen. So etwas bedeutet Gefahr für Wild. Außerdem gibt es eh zu viel Rotwild.
So ein Quatsch.


----------



## Mausoline (25. März 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> .....das ist ja wohl der Klopper. Wenn ein Holvollernter seinen Motor anwirft und die Bäume umwirft ist im Umkreis von einigen Km kein Wild mehr zu sehen. So etwas bedeutet Gefahr für Wild. Außerdem gibt es eh zu viel Rotwild.
> So ein Quatsch.



Ja klar, sobald der Holzvollernter seinen Motor anwirft nimmt das Wild reißaus und sucht sich nen anderen Platz...für lange Zeit.

Als ichs gelesen hab, haben sich mir die Haare aufgestellt   der Mann kennt sich aus in der Natur "Bravo"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (26. März 2017)

Wow....das schlägt dem Fass ja den Boden aus.....

_.....Studien hätten gezeigt, dass Rotwild besser mit Holzvollerntemaschinen zurecht komme als beispielsweise mit Pilzsuchern, die in ihr Territorium eindringen......_

Holzvollernter dringen nicht in ihr Terretorium ein ???

Kennt jemand diese Studien? Ich hätte zu gern gewusst wer diese gefälscht hat. 
Ja klar, das Fluchttier hat vielleicht Angst vor Menschen, die die Wege verlassen....(Was wir Biker  ja eh nicht tun), aber auch das ist sicher kein Problem. Der Pilzsucher führt zwar dazu, dass das Wild flüchtet, das mag sein. Aber wenn er weg ist kommt es zurück und alles ist wie vorher. Außer, dass da ein paar Pilze fehlen. 
Vor den Holzvollerntern flüchten sie sicher auch. Wahrscheinlich wesentlich aufgeregter als vorm Pilzesammler. Nur wenn das Wild dann zurück kommt, ist sein Schlafzimmer ein Schlachtfeld, nichts ist mehr wie es vorher war und diese Verwüstung wird auch lange sichtbar bleiben.

Wenn ein Nationalparkleiter so eine Meinung frei äußert, muss man sich schon fragen, ob das der richtige für diesen Job ist. Für mich sieht das ganz klar danach aus, dass der Nationalpark eine reine Alibieinrichtung des Forstes ist. Die Leute da werden dafür bezahlt, die Machenschaften des Holzrauhbaus zu bagatellisieren.....und den Menschen vorzugaukeln, dass das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.

Mich würde echt mal  interessieren welche Summe der Forst BW dem Nationalparkleiter Waldenspuhl für diesen Satz überwiesen hat....

Ich bin immer noch fassungslos, wie dreist  man eigentlich sein kann.....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. März 2017)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Studie stimmt...so oft, wie ich äsende Rehe direkt neben einer vielbefahrenen Bundesstraße sehe, aber nie welche beim einsamen Spazieren im Wald.


----------



## Mountain77 (27. März 2017)

...bloß  das auf der Autobahn konstant Verkehr herrscht.
Robert Du suchst an den falschen Stellen. 
Tagsüber treiben sich die Rehe ja auch gerne auf den Feldern rum.
Wenn ein Vollernter unberechenbar im nahen Umkreis aktiv ist und Baeume mit getöse flach legt, sind die Viecher weg. Vielleicht wurde abends gezählt, wenn die Maschinen abgestellt sind und die Rehe nach dem Rechten sehen.


----------



## Black-Under (27. März 2017)

Soldaten haben mir auch schon erzählt dass das Wild auf den Truppenübungsplatz sich sogar an die Panzer gewöhnt hat und die gar nicht mehr die Flucht ergriffen haben. Aber das entscheidende Wort ist "gewöhnt".

Im Übrigen hat mir ein Förster mal gesagt in einem Naturschutzgebiet bzw. Nationalpark, werden nur die Bürger ausgeschlossen. Ansonsten darf der Förster da fast alles, sogar mit dem Vollernter durch.

Übrigens die meißten Rehe sehe ich mit dem Bike, die stehen in der Lichtung und schauen mir nur zu wie ich vorbeirase. Das interessiert die überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (27. März 2017)

Ich hab mich mal gewundert, als ich mehrmals Rehe in hohem Tempo vor mir und über die Lichtungen flüchten sah.
Kurz darauf kam mir eine ganze Horde Jäger mit ihren Autos entgegen.


----------



## ciao heiko (18. April 2017)

*Wo erholen sich die Menschen in Baden-Württemberg im Wald? Welche Wege und Waldabschnitte nutzt ihr häufig? Sind diese entsprechend kartiert?*

In einer großen Kartierungsaktion möchte die Forstliche Versuchsanstalt Baden-Württemberg heraus finden, wo der Wald besonders zur Erholung genutzt wird. Diese Ergebnisse werden in die aktuelle Erholungswaldkartierung mit einfließen. Jeder kann sich daran beteiligen.

http://forstbw.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=31c1d9cb20ac4cdab093990905887e20

Anleitung:
Links unten auf den roten Stern klicken.
Im aufgehenden Fenster den gelben Stern aktivieren und dann auf die gewünschten Koordinaten in der Karte klicken,
Danach die Angaben ausfüllen warum der Wald an dieser Stelle anders bewertet sein sollte.

PS. Für eine Aufwertung eines Abschnittes muss "zu wenige potentielle Besucher" ausgewählt werden, was bedeutet, dass die aktuelle Kartierung von zu wenigen Besuchern ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (19. April 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> PS. Für eine Aufwertung eines Abschnittes muss "zu wenige potentielle Besucher" ausgewählt werden, was bedeutet, dass die aktuelle Kartierung von zu wenigen Besuchern ausgeht.



Und was bedeutet dann zu viele Waldbesucher? Daß dort bisher zu viel Besucher vermutet wurden? Irgendwie find ich die Sache seltsam.
Was soll das wirklich bringen? 
Wollen die hier rausfinden, wo man in Zukunft etwas vorsichtig sein muß und in welchen Gebieten man die Harvester ohne Bedenken reinschicken kann, weil da eh kaum einer die Ausmaße mitbekommt?


----------



## Athabaske (19. April 2017)

...mit etwas pessimistischem Misstrauen könnte man auch Sperrungen wegen zuviel Besucher zum Schutz der Natur vermuten. Aber wir wollen ja grundsätzlich optimistisch bleiben...


----------



## ciao heiko (19. April 2017)

"Zu viele potentielle Besucher" bedeutet, dass der Wald in seiner Erholungsfunktion aktuell zu hoch bewertet ist. Um die Erholungsfunktion aufzuwerten muss man also "zu wenige potentielle Besucher" klicken. Der Text ist schon etwas unglücklich gewählt.

Es sollten halt möglichst viele Waldflächen als für die Erholung relevant eingestuft werden. Das stärkt die Erholungsfunktion der Wälder, da die Bewertung bei forstlichen Maßnahmen mit einfließt. Bei mir im Tal ist z.B. auffällig, dass obwohl wir mehrere gut besuchte Hauptwanderwege, Premiumwanderwege und Aussichtstürme haben, der Wald weitgehend als "ohne Erholungsfunktion" eingestuft ist. Ich denke solche Sachverhalte sollten korrigiert werden.
Es geht nicht darum dass Mountainbiker ihre Trails preis geben. Es geht darum zu melden wo viele Menschen in den Wald gehen damit diese Gebiete bei der Waldnutzung berücksichtigt werden.

Die Kartierung gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren und wir lediglich aktualisiert. Eine Zonierung des Waldes ist forstintern schon vorhanden. Eine Gefahr sehe ich nur, wenn zu wenig Wald als erholungsrelevant eingestuft wird.

Hintergrundinformationen was ein Erholungswald ist gibt es hier.
http://www.waldnaturschutz-forstbw.de/page511.html

_• Aus der Konzeption Naturnahe Waldwirtschaft (1992) lassen sich Grundsätze für
die Behandlung und Pflege von Flächen mit besonderen Waldfunktionen ableiten.
• In der Feinerschließungsrichtlinie der Landesforstverwaltung BW (2003) wird
explizit und unter Nennung von Beispielen auf das Verbot der Zerstörung oder
erheblichen Beeinträchtigung der o.g. Flächenkategorien durch
Feinerschließungsmaßnahmen hingewiesen._


----------



## beuze1 (19. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Insgesamt sollten wir alle viel toleranter sein. Zum Beispiel gibts hier im Forum immer wieder diese E-Bike Schmähdiskussionen. Das versteh ich wirklich nicht. Einerseits wollen wir Gleichberechtigung mit Wanderern und andererseits sollen, laut manchen Nutzern, am besten die E-Bikes aus dem Wald ausgeschlossen werden..



Motorfahrzüge haben im Wald nichts zu suchen.
Hast Du schonmal diese dickbäuchigen Sonntags- Sportler gesehen, die mit viel Spaß die Trails bergauf umgraben.
Und dank Motor kann man das solange versuchen, bis der weg völlig kaputt ist.


----------



## _Vader (19. April 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> "Zu viele potentielle Besucher" bedeutet, dass der Wald in seiner Erholungsfunktion aktuell zu hoch bewertet ist. Um die Erholungsfunktion aufzuwerten muss man also "zu wenige potentielle Besucher" klicken. Der Text ist schon etwas unglücklich gewählt.



Da ist ja eine falsche Bedienung schon vorprogrammiert...  So schlecht kann man sich doch nicht ausdrücken. Könnte man ja fast auf den Gedanken kommen, dasses so gewollt ist. 



beuze1 schrieb:


> Motorfahrzüge haben im Wald nichts zu suchen.
> Hast Du schonmal diese dickbäuchigen Sonntags- Sportler gesehen, die mit viel Spaß die Trails bergauf umgraben.
> Und dank Motor kann man das solange versuchen, bis der weg völlig kaputt ist.


Nein. Umgrabungen hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht gesehen. Tatsächlich hab ich kaum welche auf Trails gesehen, dafür viele auf Forstwegen. Könnte aber auch dran liegen, dass die meisten Trails, die ich hier in der Gegend fahre, steil und anspruchsvoll sind und damit abschreckend wirken.

Toleranz bedeutet nicht, dass man es gut finden muss.. Nur dulden. 

z.b. könnte man sich dafür einsetzten, dass die Verstärkung bei ebikes nicht absolut auf 250W, sondern relativ auf bsplweise 200% der Tretleistung (natürlich mit oberer Grenze) gesetzt wird. Berge und vor allem Trails wären dann nicht mit 25km/h zu erklimmen und in der Ebene erreicht man trotzdem noch angenehm die 25km/h. Damit würde man sehr schlau, vielen Problemen aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## trail_desire (19. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> z.b. könnte man sich dafür einsetzten, dass die Verstärkung bei ebikes nicht absolut auf 250W, sondern relativ auf bsplweise 200% der Tretleistung (natürlich mit oberer Grenze) gesetzt wird. Berge und vor allem Trails wären dann nicht mit 25km/h zu erklimmen und in der Ebene erreicht man trotzdem noch angenehm die 25km/h. Damit würde man sehr schlau, vielen Problemen aus dem Weg gehen.



Rechne ich falsch? Wenn ich mit  8 Km/h den Berg rauf fahr....und dafür 100 Watt brauche(hab keine Ahnung wie viel ich brauch), willst du mir daraus 200 Watt machen....also bin ich als schlecht konditionierter 16 KG Enduro-Biker schon 16 Km/h schnell.
Ich seh schon die arschgeilen CC-Carbon E-Feilen die von fitten Jungen mit 200 Watt Eigenleistung dann mit 400 Watt die Ponale hochgejagt werden.....meiner Meinung nach bringt da auch eine  obere Grenze nix. Obere Grenze willst du wo ziehen? bei 25 Km/h?
...oder bei Watt?..... Dann kauft das keiner mehr. Das macht die Industrie sicher nicht.


----------



## beuze1 (19. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hab ich kaum welche auf Trails gesehen,



Bei uns (Bodensee mit Hinterland) werden es immer mehr. Und sie fallen mir unangenehm auf, vor allem auf Trails. Samstag/Sonntag vor dem Stammtisch mit den Kumpels in die Täler und dann am Berg auf dicke Hose machen. Wenn dann die Akkukraft und Fahrtechnik nicht reicht, wird eben kreuz& quer durch den Wald gestromt. 
Man muss kein Hellseher sein, um daraus kommende Probleme zu sehen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2017)

Offtopic!

Was die Leistungsbegrenzung angeht. Nagelt mich jetzt nicht fest, aber soweit ich das weiß werden die 250 W bei 25 km/h gemessen, also bei Maximalgeschwindigkeit. Darunter gibt es KEIN Limit.

D. h. von unten raus haben die Motoren oft weit mehr als das Doppelte.

Man sieht das sehr schön an den Angaben z. B. hier: http://www.fome.de/bike/zubehoer/bosch-antriebe-im-vergleich-active-performance-und-classic-line/
Das war nur eine schnelle Suche und der erste passende Link.
Wie man sieht sind es immer 250 Watt als Angaben, aber die maximalen Drehmomente unterscheiden sich massiv:
von 35 Nm bis 70 Nm.
Und da P = 2*pi*M*n ist, sieht man, dass da natürlich auch ein Faktor zwei bei der Maximalleistung dazwischen sein muss.
Oben wird halt auf 250 Watt abgeregelt.​


----------



## Zep2008 (19. April 2017)

so isses, darum sind auch 500Wh in einer 3/4 Stunde leer, bei entsprechendem Einsatz.


----------



## _Vader (19. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Rechne ich falsch? Wenn ich mit  8 Km/h den Berg rauf fahr....und dafür 100 Watt brauche*(hab keine Ahnung wie viel ich brauch)*, willst du mir daraus 200 Watt machen....also bin ich als schlecht konditionierter 16 KG Enduro-Biker schon 16 Km/h schnell.
> Ich seh schon die arschgeilen CC-Carbon E-Feilen die von fitten Jungen mit 200 Watt Eigenleistung dann mit *400 Watt* die Ponale hochgejagt werden.....meiner Meinung nach bringt da auch eine  obere Grenze nix. Obere Grenze willst du wo ziehen? bei 25 Km/h?
> ...oder bei Watt?..... Dann kauft das keiner mehr. Das macht die Industrie sicher nicht.



du hast keine Ahnung mit wieviel Watt man was hochkurbelt und willst mir mit angenommenen Werten einen Strick drehen? ok. 
Mit oberer Grenze meinte ich die, die es  jetzt schon gibt (25km/h, 250W).

Die 200% sollte nur zur Erklärung dienen. Hab mich mit den genauen Zahlen noch nicht auseinandergesetzt. Wollte nur sagen, dass eine absolute 250W Grenze bei 25km/h allenfalls bei Straßenebikes für den Straßenverkehr Sinn macht. Für eine nachhaltige, sinnvolle Nutzung als Mtb bedarf es einer besseren Regelung, die auch im unteren V-Bereich (oder wie von @Prof. Dr. YoMan angesprochen, Drehmomentbegrenzung oder was auch immer) sinnvoller regelt. Damit man steile Trails nicht mit 25km/h raufschießen kann. Und mit so einer sinnvolleren Regelung, würden die hier oft genannten Argumente (Umgrabungen, gefährliche Überholmanöver, "rasen" bergauf) usw wegfallen und die gesamte Diskussion wäre hinfällig.
Egal, wei schon genannt, Off-Topic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (19. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> du hast keine Ahnung mit wieviel Watt man was hochkurbelt und willst mir mit angenommenen Werten einen Strick drehen? ok.
> Mit oberer Grenze meinte ich die, die es  jetzt schon gibt (25km/h, 250W).
> 
> Die 200% sollte nur zur Erklärung dienen. Hab mich mit den genauen Zahlen noch nicht auseinandergesetzt. Wollte nur sagen, dass eine absolute 250W Grenze bei 25km/h allenfalls bei Straßenebikes für den Straßenverkehr Sinn macht. Für eine nachhaltige, sinnvolle Nutzung als Mtb bedarf es einer besseren Regelung, die auch im unteren V-Bereich (oder wie von @Prof. Dr. YoMan angesprochen, Drehmomentbegrenzung oder was auch immer) sinnvoller regelt. Damit man steile Trails nicht mit 25km/h raufschießen kann. Und mit so einer sinnvolleren Regelung, würden die hier oft genannten Argumente (Umgrabungen, gefährliche Überholmanöver, "rasen" bergauf) usw wegfallen und die gesamte Diskussion wäre hinfällig.
> Egal, wei schon genannt, Off-Topic.



Erst mal soviel, ich will niemandem einen Strick drehen. Ich hab hier nur meine Befürchtungen dargestellt. 
Daß ich keine Ahnung hab ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn du dich auch noch nicht mit den genauen Zahlen auseinandergesetzt hast.
Wenn du schon Straßenbikes ansprichst.....da find ich E-Bikes ja gut, sofern sie dazu beitragen das Auto mal stehen zu lassen.

Im Freizeitbereich und insbesondere beim MTB sehe ich aber keine nachhaltige, sinnvolle Nutzung. Weil hier nur der Spass im Vordergrund steht. Und das zu Lasten der Umwelt. Wenn der Förster mit ner Sondergenehmigung mit dem E-Bike anstatt SUV in den Wald fährt finde ich das aber z.B. ok. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind E-Bikes motorisierte Fahrzeuge und haben daher nichts in der Natur verloren. 
Wir sollten einfach die Einsicht haben, daß nur eine Fortbewegung aus EIGENER Kraft wirklich ökologisch vertretbar ist in der Natur. 
Wenn wir anfangen die ohnehin stark gebeutelte Natur auch noch bis in den letzten Winkel motorisiert zu erreichen gibt es da irgendwann den Kollaps.
Ich kenne jetzt einige junge Menschen, die E-Mountainbikes fahren, nur weil es noch mehr Spass macht. 
Die sind letztes Jahr noch Litville 601 gefahren.....und waren eigentlich auch super fit um damit Spass zu haben.....
Wenn ich mir vorstelle wie viele vielleicht nur wegen noch mehr Spass umsteigen, mach ich mir echt Sorgen.... 

E-Bike auf Strasse, gut. Pedelec auch auf Radweg, gut. Aber E-MTB in der Natur und insbesondere auf Trails ist nicht gut.


----------



## Athabaske (19. April 2017)

Junge Leute?

Liteville 601?

Müssen wohl kürzlich geerbt haben...


----------



## trail_desire (19. April 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Junge Leute?
> 
> Liteville 601?
> 
> Müssen wohl kürzlich geerbt haben...



Meinte so junge Leute in meinem Alter, so um die 50


----------



## _Vader (20. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Erst mal soviel, ich will niemandem einen Strick drehen. Ich hab hier nur meine Befürchtungen dargestellt.
> Daß ich keine Ahnung hab ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn du dich auch noch nicht mit den genauen Zahlen auseinandergesetzt hast.
> Wenn du schon Straßenbikes ansprichst.....da find ich E-Bikes ja gut, sofern sie dazu beitragen das Auto mal stehen zu lassen.
> 
> ...



also mit meiner persönlichen Meinung bin ich voll bei dir. Vor allem, dass motorisierte spaßgeräte nichts im wald verloren haben. Allerdings *versuche* ich so objektiv wie möglich auf die sache zu schauen. Zum beispiel kann ich objektiv und prinzipiell nicht erkennen, inwiefern ein e-mtb (herstellung ausgeschlossen) bei einhaltung der trailrules und sonstigen Regeln schädlicher für die natur ist, als ein mtb. Umgrabungen und so weiter gibt es ja auch bei normalen mtb und dort sind sie genauso "verboten" wie bei den emtbs. so gesehen kann man das nicht wirklich als argument aufführen. Die zunahme der massenmobilität kann man kritisch sehen, aber was genau ist ein sinnvolles argument dagegen? Dass sich mehr menschen n die natur begeben? Eigtl positiv. Natur überlastet? Weiß man nicht, ist erst mal eine Befürchtung\Angst. Bleibt abzuwarten. Unfälle auf dem trail? Kein argument, da ja alle radfahrer vorrausschauend fahren sollen. Dass dies nicht der fall ist, lässt sich nicht in ein argument gegen emtb umwandeln sondern viel eher auf nachhilfe und strafe für alle radfahrer. Aber man kann ja schlecht vielen den zugang zum wald nur aus Prinzip verbieten oder dass dadurch die qualität für einige abnimmt. Letztendlich fühlen wir uns vlt ein bisschen durch die emtb bedroht. Und dass deren vergehen auf uns zurückfallen. Und etwaige verbote uns mit einschliesen. Da müsste man dann eher aufklärungsarbeit leisten. Der wald gehört ja nicht uns, genauso wenig wie den wanderern.

also wenn jemand noch was sinnvolles aufzuführen hat, raus damit.

Falls zur wahl stünde ob man emtb aus dem wald ausschließt, würde ich trotzdem mit ja stimmen. Schließlich ist der unterschied vom emtb zu nem e-Enduro genauso groß wie mtb zu emtb. Und die enduros sind ja auch verboten.


----------



## Athabaske (20. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Vor allem, dass motorisierte spaßgeräte nichts im wald verloren haben. Allerdings *versuche* ich so objektiv wie möglich auf die sache zu schauen.


...ich bin ebenfalls der Ansicht, dass man die Motorisierung der Freizeit nicht weitertreiben sollte. Mir persönlich ist die Spitzfindigkeit mit der die Pedelecs aus der Versicherungs- und Helmpflicht und der Erfordernis eine Fahrerlaubnis zu besitzen herausgenommen werden egal.

Darüberhinaus verfolge ich die Diskussion um die Vor- und Nachteile schon länger und habe noch kein Argument gefunden, das mich überzeugt hätte. Und noch nie eines das die (vermuteten) Nachteile entkräftet. Solange gilt für mich persönlich, E-Bike nein Danke!


----------



## trail_desire (20. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Zum beispiel kann ich objektiv und prinzipiell nicht erkennen, inwiefern ein e-mtb (herstellung ausgeschlossen) bei einhaltung der trailrules und sonstigen Regeln schädlicher für die natur ist, als ein mtb. Umgrabungen und so weiter gibt es ja auch bei normalen mtb und dort sind sie genauso "verboten" wie bei den emtbs. so gesehen kann man das nicht wirklich als argument aufführen. Die zunahme der massenmobilität kann man kritisch sehen, aber was genau ist ein sinnvolles argument dagegen? Dass sich mehr menschen n die natur begeben? Eigtl positiv.



Die Einhaltung der Trailrules sollte natürlich oberstes Gebot sein. Dies auch zu tun ist mit einem E-MTB allerdings auch schwieriger, weil schwerer. Da müssen bergab 20-25 KG Masse Grip finden beim bremsen.....zum Systemgewicht kommt dann noch der Fahrer, der auf dem E-Bike gerne auch nochmal ein paar Kilo zuviel hat

Die Belastung durch die Mehrfachbefahrung die möglich wird, die Massen, ja natürlich, weil jetzt viele den Spass suchen, die vorher zu bequem waren. Sicher ist es positiv wenn sich die Menschen in die Natur begeben. Das ist gesund. Aber nur richtig mit Bewegung. 
Der "Wanderer" der mit dem Auto zur Talstation fährt, mit der Gondel nach oben und dort 1-2 KM spazieren geht, dabei noch ne Zigarette raucht, hat sich sicher nicht soviel Gutes getan, wie einer der auf die Aufstiegshilfe verzichtet. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich nehm auch mal die Gondel. 1-2 mal im Jahr im Urlaub/Park

Gondeln sind aber nicht immer und überall. E-MTB werden bald immer und überall sein. Also so ähnlich wie wenn in den letzten Alpentälern die noch nicht erschlossen waren, Bergbahnen gebaut würden.

Du siehst auf was ich hinaus will.....ich denke Argumente dagegen gibt es zuhauf....


----------



## TTT (20. April 2017)

Für mich gibt es im Wesentlichen 3 Argumente gegen E-Mtb:

1. Es wird nicht genommen, um fehlende Fitness auszugleichen, sondern um schwereres Gerät auf den Berg zu bringen. Schwereres Gerät macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man damit auch schneller/aggressiver fährt als mit "normalen" Tourenbikes. Auch mit einem Tourenbike kann ich schon "nicht sozialverträglich" fahren, was also soll ein Enduro/Downhillbike auf Wanderwegen? Eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung (wie bei Motorädern mit der Leistung) der Hersteller auf z.B. 140mm Federweg würde helfen aber daran glaube ich nicht.

2. E-Bikes sind viel zu leicht zu tunen. Die, mit denen ich bisher gesprochen habe, sagen aber, ein Tuning (es wird erst bei 50km/h abgeregelt) sei Grundvoraussetzung um Spaß zu haben. Man kann auf Waldwegen 50km/h fahren aber ich behaupte die Wegabschnitte auf denen man das sozialverträglich machen kann sind sehr begrenzt.

3. Jede Benutzung eines Weges führt zu einem "Verschleiss", egal ob Wandern oder Mountainbiken. Durch Motorhilfen nimmt die Benutzung aber bei gleicher Userzahl deutlich zu. Ich finde (und das ist nur eine persönliche Abschätzung) jede Benutzung, die rein durch Muskelkraft geschieht, sollte erlaubt sein, alles darüber nur, wenn die Benutzer dann auch persönlich für den Erhalt der Infrastruktur sorgen. Das kann dann auch der Shuttledienst oder Liftbetreiber sein aber das muss sichergestellt sein! Konsequenter Weise bin ich dann aber auch generell gegen Lifte oder Shuttles (auch für Wanderer!). Sonst zieht das Argument nicht.


----------



## _Vader (20. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Die Einhaltung der Trailrules sollte natürlich oberstes Gebot sein. Dies auch zu tun ist mit einem E-MTB allerdings auch schwieriger, weil schwerer. Da müssen bergab 20-25 KG Masse Grip finden beim bremsen.....zum Systemgewicht kommt dann noch der Fahrer, der auf dem E-Bike gerne auch nochmal ein paar Kilo zuviel hat


ja, das ist auf jeden fall so. Aber analog zu den Wanderern und MTBern: MTBer schaden den Wegen auch mehr als Wanderer, trotzdem haben wir ein Recht auf Benutzung, vor allem bei richtigem Verhalten mit Mensch und Natur. Deshalb ist da keine sinnvolle Argumentation möglich.




trail_desire schrieb:


> Die Belastung durch die Mehrfachbefahrung die möglich wird, die Massen, ja natürlich, weil jetzt viele den Spass suchen, die vorher zu bequem waren. Sicher ist es positiv wenn sich die Menschen in die Natur begeben. Das ist gesund. Aber nur richtig mit Bewegung.
> Der "Wanderer" der mit dem Auto zur Talstation fährt, mit der Gondel nach oben und dort 1-2 KM spazieren geht, dabei noch ne Zigarette raucht, hat sich sicher nicht soviel Gutes getan, wie einer der auf die Aufstiegshilfe verzichtet.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich nehm auch mal die Gondel. 1-2 mal im Jahr im Urlaub/Park
> Gondeln sind aber nicht immer und überall. E-MTB werden bald immer und überall sein. Also so ähnlich wie wenn in den letzten Alpentälern die noch nicht erschlossen waren, Bergbahnen gebaut würden.
> Du siehst auf was ich hinaus will.....ich denke Argumente dagegen gibt es zuhauf....



Klar, ich versteh die Problematik, kann sie nachvollziehen und habe auch die Befürchtung. Aber ein astreines Argument kann ich trotzdem nicht erkennen. Würden entgegen aller Erwartungen doch weniger e-MTB die Berge erstürmen, gäbe es kein Problem und damit auch kein Argument. Damit ist das so ein "weiches", "wenn, dann, vieleicht" Argument, welches ausschließlich von der Zahl der EMTBer abhängt und nicht vom E-bike an sich. Ich vermiss einfach ein eindeutiges 0 und 1 Argument in der Diskussion. Kann nur unzureichend ausdrücken, was ich meine. Verstehst du mich?



TTT schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es im Wesentlichen 3 Argumente gegen E-Mtb:
> 
> 1. Es wird nicht genommen, um fehlende Fitness auszugleichen, sondern um schwereres Gerät auf den Berg zu bringen. Schwereres Gerät macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man damit auch schneller/aggressiver fährt als mit "normalen" Tourenbikes. Auch mit einem Tourenbike kann ich schon "nicht sozialverträglich" fahren, was also soll ein Enduro/Downhillbike auf Wanderwegen? Eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung (wie bei Motorädern mit der Leistung) der Hersteller auf z.B. 140mm Federweg würde helfen aber daran glaube ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Zu 1.: Naja es gibt ganz sicher auch Leute, die ein EMTB haben um Fitnesslevels auszugleichen. Ich kenn da zufällig zwei. Die haben eins um mit ihren Männern auf tour gehen zu können..  
Zum anderen: Wenn man sich an die Trailrules hält, muss es erlaubt sein jedes Fahrrad zu fahren. Und da die Übergänge der Kategorien fließend sind, kann man schlecht gesetzliche Regelungen aufstellen kann, welche bsplsweise dh bikes im Wald verbieten. Zumal man mit einem EMTB bergab nicht so heizen kann wie mit nem normalen MTB. Aufgrund des Gewichts ist das Handling und der Bremsweg stark eingeschränkt bzw stark erhöht. Bei EMTB kommts auf heizen bergauf an, und da wäre eine Federwegsbeschränkung überhaupt nicht limitierend.
Ich fahr auch 160mm v/h auf Wanderwegen. Warum? Zum Spaß. Wer fährt denn nicht aus Spaß an der Freude. Nur Pendler und die sind im Mtb Bereich eher selten.

Zu 2.: Man kann nicht ein Gerät komplett verbieten, weil es einfach ist illegale Sachen damit zu machen. Dann müsste man auch Autos verbieten, weil man damit schneller fahren kann als erlaubt. Und PCs, weil man damit auch ganz einfach illegales anstellen kann... 

Zu 3.: Ja im Prinzip bin ich auch der Meinung, nur wo genau die Grenze ziehen? Das mit Muskelkraft und dem Motor kommt uns grad ganz zupass, weil da eine deutliche Grenze ist. Aber ein anti-MTB Wanderer, würde die Grenze generell bei Radfahrern ziehen und die ist genauso deutlich. Oder auch, dass die Radler aktiv helfen die Wege zu erhalten. Fast keiner von uns macht das. Wer hat nun Recht? Wir? Der Wanderer? Der EMTBer?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> ... MTBer schaden den Wegen auch mehr als Wanderer ...


Dem muss nicht so sein (außer man rumpelt mit stehendem Hinterrad durch das Geäst). Jedenfalls gibt es dazu Untersuchungen, die sogar belegen, dass MTB weniger Schaden verursacht als Wanderer...ja, ja, ich weiß: Quellenangabe. Die finde ich gerade nicht, aber die hier federführenden DIMBos haben das sicher schnell zur Hand. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (20. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> MTBer schaden den Wegen auch mehr als Wanderer,


...auch wenn es gebetsmühlenhaft wiederholt wird, es gibt keinen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis dass das so ist. Aber für das Gegenteil, guck mal bei der IMBA.

Es ist sehr bedauerlich, dass die Mountainbiker selber eines der Hauptargumente unserer Gegner immer wieder aufgreifen und unkommentiert wiederholen.

Schlechtes Benehmen und Verhalten ist davon ausgeschlossen, ist es auch bei Fußgängern oder Krabbelkindern. Also gleiches Recht für alle. Nicht der schlechteste Fall eines Hinterradblockierers im steilen losen Gelände bei Nässe ist maßgeblich.


----------



## TTT (20. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Zu 1.: Naja es gibt ganz sicher auch Leute, die ein EMTB haben um Fitnesslevels auszugleichen. Ich kenn da zufällig zwei. Die haben eins um mit ihren Männern auf tour gehen zu können..


Ich wollte nur herausstellen, dass dieses Argument, dass als Pro-Argument immer genannt wird, oft nicht greift. Im Einzelfall natürlich schon. Und wenn E-MTB nur so wie von dir genannt eingesetzt würden, hätte ich auch gar nichts dagegen, im Gegenteil!



_Vader schrieb:


> Zum anderen: Wenn man sich an die Trailrules hält, muss es erlaubt sein jedes Fahrrad zu fahren. Und da die Übergänge der Kategorien fließend sind, kann man schlecht gesetzliche Regelungen aufstellen kann, welche bsplsweise dh bikes im Wald verbieten.


Ich hab doch überhaupt nicht von gesetzlichen Regelungen geschrieben, sondern es ging um Argumente contra E-MTB und ich habe eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung der Hersteller vorgeschlagen.



_Vader schrieb:


> Zumal man mit einem EMTB bergab nicht so heizen kann wie mit nem normalen MTB. Aufgrund des Gewichts ist das Handling und der Bremsweg stark eingeschränkt bzw stark erhöht.


Da nehme ich aber zumindest Teilweise völlig andere Verhaltensweisen wahr. Solange man alles selber hochtreppeln muss, achtet man auf Gewicht, Rollwiderstand und eine ausgewogene Geometrie. Wenn der E-Motor dazu kommt, ist es egal, statt dem Racing Ralph einen fetten Enduroreifen, eine Downhillgabel oder was weiß ich alles dran zu haben. Und so ein Bike kann man sehr wohl dann wesentlich schneller fahren, auch wenn ein Motor drin ist. Das war meine Aussage! Nicht der Vergleich zweier sonst gleich ausgestatteter Bikes mit und ohne Motor.



_Vader schrieb:


> Zu 2.: Man kann nicht ein Gerät komplett verbieten, weil es einfach ist illegale Sachen damit zu machen. Dann müsste man auch Autos verbieten, weil man damit schneller fahren kann als erlaubt. Und PCs, weil man damit auch ganz einfach illegales anstellen kann...


Wieder: Ich habe erst mal nicht von gesetzlichen Regelungen, sondern von Argumenten gesprochen. Aber bei Autos besteht z.B. eine Versicherungspflicht, ein TÜV etc. Der Vergleich hinkt also gewaltig.



_Vader schrieb:


> Zu 3.: Ja im Prinzip bin ich auch der Meinung, nur wo genau die Grenze ziehen? Das mit Muskelkraft und dem Motor kommt uns grad ganz zupass, weil da eine deutliche Grenze ist. Aber ein anti-MTB Wanderer, würde die Grenze generell bei Radfahrern ziehen und die ist genauso deutlich. Oder auch, dass die Radler aktiv helfen die Wege zu erhalten. Fast keiner von uns macht das. Wer hat nun Recht? Wir? Der Wanderer? Der EMTBer?


Seltstverständlich ist das so, dass diese Grenze unterschiedlich gezogen werden kann. Habe ich doch ausdrücklich dazu geschrieben, dass ich es eben so machen würde. Nur die rechtliche Umsetzung, wenn wir dann doch mal jenseits der Argument auch an die Praxis denken, dürfte bei meiner Variante einfacher sein. E-Bike nicht mehr dem Rad gleichstellen, sondern nur noch im Straßenverkehr. Dazu muss man nicht einmal das Betretungsrecht ändern, was wohl (hoffentlich) nicht durchsetzbar wäre!


----------



## trail_desire (20. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> .......Ja im Prinzip bin ich auch der Meinung, nur wo genau die Grenze ziehen? Das mit Muskelkraft und dem Motor kommt uns grad ganz zupass, weil da eine deutliche Grenze ist



Du gibst dir ja teilweise selbst die Antwort....genau da ist sie Grenze auch richtig. Denn hier ist sie auch vernünftig. Ich mag auch keine Segways  oder sonstige Geräte die elektrisch angetrieben werden im Wald. Einzig Außnahmegenehmigungen für Krankenfahrstühle, die es ja schon gibt und eben für den Waldbesitzer/Förster/Jäger. 
Privatleute sollten auch in Zukunft nicht motorisiert in der Natur fahren. Für mich ist es einfach ein motorisiertes Fahrzeug, auch wenn es per Gesetz dem Fahhrad gleichgestellt ist. Aber über diesen Punkt könnte man weitere Seiten füllen, ob das nun richtig und vernünftig ist.
Genauso wär es wenn man ein Elektro-Quad einem Kettler Kettcar gleichstellt.....völlig unsinnig.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2017)

Tja, und das passiert, wenn ein Gesetzgeber das Pedelec dem normalen Fahrrad gleichstellt.
Sonst hätte es Helm- und Versicherungspflicht bedeutet oder eine neue KFZ-Klasse.
Damit wäre die Akzeptanz und Durchdringung gesunken.
So ist es mir aktuell deutlich lieber. Jeder der die Karre stehen lässt und mit dem Pedelec pendelt ist mir lieb.
Für Pedelecs im Wald wird früher oder später (eher später bei aktueller Politikgeschwindigkeit) ein Stop kommen.
So lange bis das passiert werden halt ein paar eMTB-Rüpel den Ruf versauen.

Aber wie sagen ich immer: Es gibt 5% Idioten bei allem. 5% Autoidioten, 5% Fahrradidioten, 5% .... Und auch ich bin irgendwo bei den 5% Idioten dabei. (Vielleicht unter den 5% Forentrollen? ) So ist es nun mal.

Das einzige was hilft ist Kommunikation. Also sprecht vermeintliche Idioten auf ihr Verhalten an und überzeugt (nicht überreden) sie im besten Fall.


----------



## Athabaske (20. April 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Jeder der die Karre stehen lässt und mit dem Pedelec pendelt ist mir lieb.


...das dürfte unstrittig sein. Nur, wieviele sind das effektiv angesichts der Verkaufszahlen?

Noch besser ist jedes Fahrrad, das ein Auto ersetzt oder eine Verbundkarte für den ÖPNV. Die Gleichstellung E-Motor mit Ressoucenschonung, Energiewende und umweltfreundlichem Verkehrsmittel ist eine Meisterleistung der PR und der Werbung. Ein klassischer Selbstläufer, man musste das Schweinchen nur ein wenig anschieben und schon rannten die Säue schaarenweise durch die Dörfer. Nicht umsonst war es beispielsweise die ENBW die ein E-Mofa (ein echtes kein Pedelec) selbst auf den Markt brachte. Das ist so ein wenig wie mit den süßen Kindertees, frühzeitig anfixen dann kommen die Gewinne fast von selbst. Es gibt in der Tat einen großen Gewinner hinter der kompletten neuen E-Mobilität - die Umwelt oder die Gesellschaft werden es nicht sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Tat einen großen Gewinner hinter der kompletten neuen E-Mobilität - die Umwelt oder die Gesellschaft werden es nicht sein.


Naja, solange jemand ein 25 kg eBike oder 50 kg eRoller anstatt eines 1,5t+ Autos bewegt sehe ich da schon Gewinner.

Aber Mist, ich höre hier mit dem OT auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (20. April 2017)

ist ein echtes Prolem:

Fahre seid 1986 MTB in folgender Reihenfolge:
Stahl ohne Federung
Stahl mit Frontfederung
Alu mit Frontfederung
Alu Fully mit 100mm
Alu Fully mit 120mm

und jetzt E-Mtb mit 160mm.

Warum soll ich jetzt nicht mehr in der Natur fahren dürfen? Ich halte die DIMB-Rules ein und versuche weiterhin so schonend wie möglich zu fahren.

Weiterhin sehe ich einige "Bio-Biker" die sich NICHT entsprechend verhalten, letzte Woche auf meine Lieblingstrail eine geschätzte 15 mtr Bremsspur incl. um die Kurve rum, sind ein paar junge MTBler gewesen. Die Vergleiche hinken also.

Was ich nicht gut finde bei den E-MTB: Warum soviel Kraft, warum soll ich mit 20-25 Km/h den Berg rauf brettern?

Mein E-Mtb ist mir zu stark, ich fahre zu 90 % Eco und den Rest in Tour, nix Sport oder Turbo (Stufe 1-2 von 4). Ich versuche die Geschwindigleit so einzuhalten, wie ich halt früher mit dem MTB gefahren bin, dass reicht. Bergauf auch mal nur mit 4-5 KM/H.

Hier ist die Industrie auf einem falschem Weg.

Wunschdenken: E-MTB mit großer Reichweite, leisem Motor, wenig Gewicht und kleiner Unterstützung um Bergauf etwa Entlastung zu spüren. Hab halt keinen Bock mehr mit 180er Puls zu fahren. Das würde meiner Meinung nach auch die "Moppedfahrer" einbremsen.


----------



## beuze1 (20. April 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Warum soll ich jetzt nicht mehr in der Natur fahren dürfen?



 Weil du kein Radfahrer mehr bist, sondern ein Motorsportler.


----------



## trail_desire (21. April 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Mein E-Mtb ist mir zu stark, ich fahre zu 90 % Eco und den Rest in Tour, nix Sport oder Turbo (Stufe 1-2 von 4). Ich versuche die Geschwindigleit so einzuhalten, wie ich halt früher mit dem MTB gefahren bin, dass reicht. Bergauf auch mal nur mit 4-5 KM/H.


Wenn du noch so fit bist, wozu dann das E-Bike? Weil es in ist? Weil man doch mal schneller kann? Weil man doch mal bequem sein kann?
Bei deinem Fittnesszustand würde ich zusehen, diesen zu erhalten. Also weiterhin auf das E-Bike verzichten, dann hält die Fittness auch noch länger......Es steht auch nirgends geschrieben, daß man wenn man älter wird immer noch die gleichen Touren in der gleichen Zeit abspulen muß.....und ab und zu ein 180er Puls ist doch nicht verkehrt....da merkst du, daß du noch lebst.


----------



## Athabaske (21. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Es steht auch nirgends geschrieben, daß man wenn man älter wird immer noch die gleichen Touren in der gleichen Zeit abspulen muß


...da hast Du etwas grundsätzlich falsch verstanden.

Es gibt einfach diese Minimalanforderungen an Tourlänge, gefahrene Höhenmeter und Minimalschnitt. Dem muss man sich anpassen egal wie alt, welchen Geschlechts und welcher gesundheitlichem oder weiterer körperlichem Allgemeinzustand. Alles andere ist kein Radfahren, maximal spielen oder dumm rumwursteln.

Ich geh' dann mal wieder spielen...


----------



## nollak (21. April 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...da hast Du etwas grundsätzlich falsch verstanden.
> 
> Es gibt einfach diese Minimalanforderungen an Tourlänge, gefahrene Höhenmeter und Minimalschnitt. Dem muss man sich anpassen egal wie alt, welchen Geschlechts und welcher gesundheitlichem oder weiterer körperlichem Allgemeinzustand. Alles andere ist kein Radfahren, maximal spielen oder dumm rumwursteln.
> 
> Ich geh' dann mal wieder spielen...


Zum Glück macht dumm rumwursteln und spielen ja auch Spaß


----------



## Athabaske (21. April 2017)

nollak schrieb:


> Zum Glück macht dumm rumwursteln und spielen ja auch Spaß


...und glücklich.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (21. April 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Weil du kein Radfahrer mehr bist, sondern ein Motorsportler.



Das sehe ich ganz anders. In die Pedale muss man trotzdem treten.

So gesehen ist alles, was das MTB-fahren erleichter quasi nicht mehr MTB-fahren.
In den 80er Jahren ging es ohne Federung, ja - da waren wir noch die harten Kerle, da musste man noch ein saubere Linie fahren, heutzutage mit reichlich Federweg, + Bereifung und und und fährt man einfach über den Wurzelteppich drüber und merkt fast nichts mehr.





trail_desire schrieb:


> Wenn du noch so fit bist, wozu dann das E-Bike? Weil es in ist? Weil man doch mal schneller kann? Weil man doch mal bequem sein kann?
> Bei deinem Fittnesszustand würde ich zusehen, diesen zu erhalten. Also weiterhin auf das E-Bike verzichten, dann hält die Fittness auch noch länger......Es steht auch nirgends geschrieben, daß man wenn man älter wird immer noch die gleichen Touren in der gleichen Zeit abspulen muß.....und ab und zu ein 180er Puls ist doch nicht verkehrt....da merkst du, daß du noch lebst.



Ich glaube sogar, dass ich mit dem E-Bike meinen Fitnesszustand verbessere oder zumindes erhalten kann. Eins ist bei mir zumindest klar: Die Bereitschaft, sich so zu quälen ist nicht mehr da (auch wegen körperlichen Einschränkungen), werde mal über 50. OK, es gibt auch noch super fitte 60er, aber ich denke das ist die Ausnahme.
Und in welcher Zeit ich die Touren abspule, ist mir realitv egal, der Weg ist das Ziel.

Aber wir sind hier sehr aus dem ursprünglichen Thema raus.

Ich glaube auch, dass es nichts bringt, hier über E-Mtb zu Diskutieren. So lange es erlaubt ist, fahre ich weiterin mit Motorunterstützung, hoffe auf freundliches Miteinander und Akzeptanz. Ich denke mal, dass sich einige "Bio-MTB-Fahrer" in einigen Jahren freuen, mit einer Untersztützung weiterhin ihr Hobby ausführen zu können.


----------



## Athabaske (21. April 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass sich einige "Bio-MTB-Fahrer" in einigen Jahren freuen, mit einer Untersztützung weiterhin ihr Hobby ausführen zu können.


...ich würde mich freuen dann überhaupt noch ein Hobby im Wald ausüben zu dürfen bei dem man weder Säge noch Gewehr in der Hand hält.

Und ich würde mich freuen, dann keine Berichte über illegale Akkudeponien irgendwo in Afrika zu lesen. Und hoffentlich nicht die Castoren wieder rollen zu sehen, weil wir leider, leider keine andere Möglichkeit hatten den Bedarf an elektrischer Energie zu decken.

Unterstützen darf man mich allerdings jetzt und ansonsten immer gerne - Spendenkonto auf Anfrage.


----------



## trail_desire (21. April 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz anders. In die Pedale muss man trotzdem treten.
> 
> So gesehen ist alles, was das MTB-fahren erleichter quasi nicht mehr MTB-fahren.
> In den 80er Jahren ging es ohne Federung, ja - da waren wir noch die harten Kerle, da musste man noch ein saubere Linie fahren, heutzutage mit reichlich Federweg, + Bereifung und und und fährt man einfach über den Wurzelteppich drüber und merkt fast nichts mehr.



Heute hat ein Wanderer auch Carbonstöcke und Gore Kleidung.....aber er geht immer noch zu Fuß.....und nicht mit dem Segway.

Der Antrieb ist das auf was es ankommt. Nicht das drumherum.




gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Ich glaube sogar, dass ich mit dem E-Bike meinen Fitnesszustand verbessere oder zumindes erhalten kann. Eins ist bei mir zumindest klar: Die Bereitschaft, sich so zu quälen ist nicht mehr da (auch wegen körperlichen Einschränkungen), werde mal über 50. OK, es gibt auch noch super fitte 60er, aber ich denke das ist die Ausnahme.
> Und in welcher Zeit ich die Touren abspule, ist mir realitv egal, der Weg ist das Ziel.



Ich bin auch ü 50.... und denk den Berg hoch, warum tu ich mir das an. Nach der Tour fühl ich mich dann aber doch gut, selbst wenn ich kaum noch die Treppe hoch komm.
Wenn dir Zeiten egal sind, warum dann das Geld nicht in ein leichteres konventionelles Bike investieren. Damit geht es auch. Der Fitnesszustand mit dem E-Bike wird sicher schlechter, denn allzu leicht lässt man sich verführen und dreht den Regler doch weiter auf.
Wenn die Bereitschaft sich etwas zu quälen nicht mehr da ist, hast du bereits verloren. Körperliche Einschränkungen kannst du meistens  auch durch mehr Kraft und Ausdauer verringern. Der Akku ist da eher eine Krücke.




gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass es nichts bringt, hier über E-Mtb zu Diskutieren. So lange es erlaubt ist, fahre ich weiterin mit Motorunterstützung, hoffe auf freundliches Miteinander und Akzeptanz. Ich denke mal, dass sich einige "Bio-MTB-Fahrer" in einigen Jahren freuen, mit einer Untersztützung weiterhin ihr Hobby ausführen zu können.



....genau, solange es erlaubt ist.....nur fragt irgendwann keiner mehr ob E oder nicht. Dann sind alle Räder böse....wenn es wirklich nur die nutzen würden, die wirklich nicht anders können wär ich begeistert.
Nur hat die Industrie leider die Spassgesellschaft erreicht und die ist groß. .....Uphill_Flow ist das Stichwort....Das wird zu riesen Problemen führen. Passt aber ganz gut in die heutige Gesellschaft, wo Kinder ja schon elektrische Tretroller bekommen. Ich seh immer mehr weitaus jüngere mit dem E-Bike. Total bescheuert.
Und ich bin mir sicher, du bist auch noch zu jung für ein E-Bike. Du musst nur wollen.


----------



## Fortis76 (21. April 2017)

Mein Vater ist jetzt 71 Jahre alt. Er fährt ca. 14.000 km im Jahr mit dem MTB. Nebenher arbeitet er noch mehr als 50h die Woche. Klar ist er nicht mehr so schnell und Trails fährt er auch nicht mehr so heftige, da krankheitsbedingt sein Gleichgewichtssinn nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und daher die Sturzgefahr zu hoch ist. Trotzdem würde er nich auf die Idee kommen mit einem E-MTB zu fahren. 
Es ist einfach eine Frage der Bequemlichkeit. Heute muss alles Spaß machen aber anstrengend darfs nicht sein. Deshalb zieht die Jugend Fifa auf der PS dem Bolzplatz vor. Und MTB fahren heißt schweißbefreit den Buckel hoch und runter brettern. 
Nicht meine Welt, brennende Beine und eine ordentliche Sauerstoffschuld gehören für mich dazu. Da merkt man, dass man noch lebt.
Als Fortbewegungsmittel hingegen ist ein E-Bike durchaus zu begrüßen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (21. April 2017)

Werde auch mal wieder "Senf dazu geben". Ich bin bekennender E-MTB Hasser! Natürlich verstehe ich auch die Argumente für ein E-Bike(Alter,Verletzung,Kräfteausgleich bei Jung/Alt/Mann/Frau,etc...)
Aber grundsätzlich sehe ich den E Boom im Bereich MTB als sehr kritisch! Fakt wird sein das die Trails mehr frequentiert werden. Dies ist besonders im 2-Meter Land sehr kritisch. Früher sah man auf den Trails nur die,die es konditionell eben gepackt haben. Heute kann jeder Depp den (als Beispiel) Paintrail am Rosenstein(Bundesliga Strecke!) gemütlich mit ner Fluppe in der Fresse hochkurbeln. Der Fitness Aspekt hinkt IMO doch sehr. Klar muß ich mich auch bewegen,aber warum ist unterstütztes Radeln mit 25 km/h besser als ununterstütztes mit 10 km/h die Belstung für den Körper ist die Selbe. Bzw. ohne Motor wohl effektiver??? Mein eigener Bruder ist leider der gleiche Kandidat. Gerne essen und rauchen und dann ein EMTB durch den Wald scheuchen. Als ehemaliger Motocrosser kann er jetzt überall entlang shreddern wo er es mit dem Motorrad nicht konnte. Es hört ihn ja keiner und soo sehr muß er sich nicht körperlich anstrengen um Spaß zu haben? Kleine Anekdote hierzu: Er fragte mich mal des Vergleiches wegen. An einem Anstieg mit ca. 5% Steigung auf 2km. "Na den fährst Du ja auch mit 25km/h hoch,oder?" HAALOOO!?!?
E Bike im Gelände? Ja klar gerne! ....auf abgestecktem Gelände wie beim Motocross auch!!!!!!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (21. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ....genau, solange es erlaubt ist.....nur fragt irgendwann keiner mehr ob E oder nicht. Dann sind alle Räder böse....wenn es wirklich nur die nutzen würden, die wirklich nicht anders können wär ich begeistert.
> Nur hat die Industrie leider die Spassgesellschaft erreicht und die ist groß. .....Uphill_Flow ist das Stichwort....Das wird zu rießen Problemen führen. Passt aber ganz gut in die heutige Gesellschaft, wo Kinder ja schon elektrische Tretroller bekommen. Ich seh immer mehr weitaus jüngere mit dem E-Bike. Total bescheuert.
> Und ich bin mir sicher, du bist auch noch zu jung für ein E-Bike. Du musst nur wollen.



Ja, Uphill_Flow, verstehe ich auch nicht, wird irgendwann mal Probleme verursachen, die unser Hobby weiter einschränken werden. Vor allem werden da massiv Spuren auf den Wegen hinterlassen. 

Ist aber auch bei den Downhillern so, oder bei den Sonntags auf den überfüllten Singletrailsfahrern, oder bei den Hinterradblokierern, oder oder oder - wie man sieht, kommt es auf den an, der auf dem Sattel sitzt. 

Es ist halt eine Tatsache, das es immermehr werden. Wenn ich an die Anfangszeit denke....... 
Da waren alle Trails selbst erfahren und erkundet, nix mit Veröffentlichung im I-Net.


----------



## trail_desire (21. April 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Ja, Uphill_Flow, verstehe ich auch nicht, wird irgendwann mal Probleme verursachen, die unser Hobby weiter einschränken werden. Vor allem werden da massiv Spuren auf den Wegen hinterlassen.
> 
> Ist aber auch bei den Downhillern so, oder bei den Sonntags auf den überfüllten Singletrailsfahrern, oder bei den Hinterradblokierern, oder oder oder - wie man sieht, kommt es auf den an, der auf dem Sattel sitzt.
> 
> ...



Ja, du hast es ja erkannt. Desshalb fordere ich von halbwegs vernünftigen Menschen sich doch mal zu überlegen ob etwas Selbstbeschränkung nicht besser wäre und Mountainbiken das sein lassen was es ist, nämlich Fahradfahren.
Sich zu sagen, es werden eh immer mehr, da kann ich als einzelner nichts daran ändern und munter weiter seinen Spass befriedigen ist halt auch so einfach.
Viperman hat recht. Auf angelegten Strecken dafür, ok. In der Natur, wo wir ständig um unsere Rechte als gleichberechtigte ökologische, unmotorisierte Naturnutzer kämpfen müssen ist das E-MTB der Schuß ins Genick.


----------



## viperman666 (21. April 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Ja, Uphill_Flow, verstehe ich auch nicht, wird irgendwann mal Probleme verursachen, die unser Hobby weiter einschränken werden. Vor allem werden da massiv Spuren auf den Wegen hinterlassen.
> 
> Ist aber auch bei den Downhillern so, oder bei den Sonntags auf den überfüllten Singletrailsfahrern, oder bei den Hinterradblokierern, oder oder oder - wie man sieht, kommt es auf den an, der auf dem Sattel sitzt.
> 
> ...



Genau das von Dir richtig Erkannte ist der Grund warum ich gegen E Bikes im Bereich MTB bin. Die ins Alter gekommenen "Weggefährten" seh ich nicht als Problem. Sondern die vielen Jungen die dazu kommen und (meist) ohne Verstand durch die Botanik bolzen. Früher hat sie die fehlende Kondition "eingebremst". Heute kannst auch ohne Spaß haben. Als nächstes crossen dann die echten E Motorräder durch den Forst. Ihr werdet sehen,ich habe wohl leider Recht!?


----------



## Grossvater (21. April 2017)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Genau das von Dir richtig Erkannte ist der Grund warum ich gegen E Bikes im Bereich MTB bin. Die ins Alter gekommenen "Weggefährten" seh ich nicht als Problem. Sondern die vielen Jungen die dazu kommen und (meist) ohne Verstand durch die Botanik bolzen. Früher hat sie die fehlende Kondition "eingebremst". Heute kannst auch ohne Spaß haben. Als nächstes crossen dann die echten E Motorräder durch den Forst. Ihr werdet sehen,ich habe wohl leider Recht!?


Passt perfekt dazu --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/initiative-e-bike-nein-danke.551782/page-104#post-14495350


----------



## gruener-Frosch (21. April 2017)

Was mich hier wundert, ist bis auf den Bruder von "vperman666", was erlebt ihr wirklich im Wald/Berg/Natur?

Die E-MTBler, mit denen ich jetzt zu tun hatte (bin unter anderem seid 2012 auf E unterwegs), sind sehr schonend unterwegs, fahren genau so ein Tempo wie mit dem BIO-MTB, hinterlassen keine Spuren und rasen auch keine Trails rauf. OK, ist Mittelgebirgsraum, in den Alpen habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen, was E-MTB betrifft, sammlen können.


----------



## trail_desire (21. April 2017)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Passt perfekt dazu --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/initiative-e-bike-nein-danke.551782/page-104#post-14495350


Toll, wie er auf die Uhr schaut.....wow war ich schnell.....oder ist es eine Pulsuhr.....wow wie wenig....


----------



## hawiro (21. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Für mich ist es einfach ein motorisiertes Fahrzeug, auch wenn es per Gesetz dem Fahhrad gleichgestellt ist


Ein e-MTB ist ein Fahrrad mit Motorunterstützung. Es fährt nicht, wenn Du nicht selber kurbelst.

Ein Motorfahrzeug ist es nicht, da Motorfahrzeuge keine Pedale o.Ä. haben, bei denen der Fahrer selber Leistung aufbringen könnte.


----------



## hawiro (21. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Desshalb fordere ich von halbwegs vernünftigen Menschen sich doch mal zu überlegen ob etwas Selbstbeschränkung nicht besser wäre und Mountainbiken das sein lassen was es ist, nämlich Fahradfahren.


Du vergisst dabei aber, dass Du von anderen Selbstbeschränkung forderst, aber nicht von dir selbst. Wenn Du dein Argument zuende denkst, dann darfst Du auch nicht fahren, weil auch Du Umweltschäden usw. verursachst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (21. April 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei aber, dass Du von anderen Selbstbeschränkung forderst, aber nicht von dir selbst. Wenn Du dein Argument zuende denkst, dann darfst Du auch nicht fahren, weil auch Du Umweltschäden usw. verursachst.



Genau! Wir befinden uns ja sowieso im Krieg,dann kann ich auch Frauen und Kinder schänden!
Oh man nix kapiert! Setzen - 6

Quizfrage für Anfänger: welche Voraussetzungen zum Kippen einer absolut sinnfreien Regelung sind von Vorteil?

A: Ein faires Miteinander mit Respekt und Verstand von einer (weil durch Kondition limitiert) überschaubaren Menge "Fremdkörper" auf den Trails?

B: Breite Massen aus z.T. rücksichtslosen (weil schon wegen des Antriebs um einiges schnelleren) Spaßjunkies?

Wo fühlt sich der Wanderer mehr gestört und in "seinem Recht" verletzt? Wenn in einer Stunde ein Normalo Biker an ihm vorbei den Trampelpfad hochhechelt. Oder wenn alle 10min ein E Biker vorbeipfeift?

Ps: Ja,es ist Absicht das ich alles etwas überspitzt beschreibe!


----------



## hawiro (21. April 2017)

Du hast nix kapiert, wirfst das aber anderen Leuten vor. Wie war das mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen?

Was macht einen e-Biker zum schlechteren Biker als den hehren, edlen, selbst tretenden Pedalritter, wie Du offensichtlich einer bist?

Einzig und allein *dein Vorurteil* gegenüber e-Bikern!

Nur zur Klarstellung: ich habe kein e-Bike und werde mir in absehbarer Zeit auch keines kaufen. Aber e-Biker haben das gleiche Recht, Trails und Waldwege zu nutzen wie "wir". Genauso wie die Wanderer. Mit dem gleichen Argument ("Störung der Natur") müssten die Wanderer nämlich eigentlich auch raus aus dem Wald.

Und wenn ich so mein Umfeld anschaue, dann fallen zu genau 100% die Normalo-Mountainbiker auf, die dann in der Zeitung und sonstwo enden. Von rabiaten e-Bikern habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen. Da könnte man also, aufgrund der Präsenz in den hiesigen Medien, durchaus sagen "die e-Biker dürfen bleiben, aber die bösen MTBler müssen leider raus". Also Vorsicht mit der Verurteilung "Anderer". Deine Argumente könnten dazu führen, dass *Du* aus dem Wald fliegst. Denk mal drüber nach.



viperman666 schrieb:


> Wo fühlt sich der Wanderer mehr gestört und in "seinem Recht" verletzt?


Um den Wanderer und darum, ob der sich durch "uns" oder e-Biker gestört fühlt, geht es nicht. Der Wanderer ist (s.o.) auch jemand, der im Wald stört. Das Problem ist, dass der Wanderer aus historischen Gründen die lautstärkerere und besser vernetzte Lobby hat und "uns" damit das Leben schwer macht.


----------



## trail_desire (21. April 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> Ein e-MTB ist ein Fahrrad mit Motorunterstützung. Es fährt nicht, wenn Du nicht selber kurbelst.
> 
> Ein Motorfahrzeug ist es nicht, da Motorfahrzeuge keine Pedale o.Ä. haben, bei denen der Fahrer selber Leistung aufbringen könnte.



Wie oft kommt denn das Argument noch.....ja durch diesen Trick ist es ein dem Fahrad gleichgestelltes Vehikel. Wo ist der moralische Unterschied, ob ich die Motorkraft mit dem Fuß-Pedal aktiviere und noch Leistung beisteuern kann/muß und dem E-Bike wo ich am Handgriff drehe???


----------



## Grossvater (21. April 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> ...Aber e-Biker haben das gleiche Recht, Trails und Waldwege zu nutzen wie "wir". Genauso wie die Wanderer...



Nicht dass ich Dich nicht verstehen würde -aber das mit dem "ein Recht auf" ist keine vom Himmel gefallene Geschichte für jeden und alles. Es wird definiert von der Gesellschaft für sich selbst - ums mal so zu formulieren. Und wenns gerecht erfolgt, nach gründlicher Abwägung der Vor- und Nachteile. Je nach Ergebnis dieser Abwägung wird dieses "recht auf irgendwas" unter Umständen ganz einfach und ziemlich fix einkassiert.

Sag mir mal einer nen echten Grund, warum e-Motorräder dann verboten sind. Abgas und Lärm fällt weg. Geschwindigkeit erübrigt sich, wenn man mit dem Grundsatz der Rücksichtnahme auf andere argumentiert. Könnte man also auch dafür "ein Recht auf" einfordern, oder nicht?

Ich hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen eBikes und selbstverständlich auch nicht gegen eBiker (ob ich jemand mag oder nicht, wird sich mit Sicherheit nicht an seinem fahrbaren Untersatz festmachen).

Wenn wir aber bei der Frage des Betretungsrechts  sind und Gleichstellung mit den Wanderern wollen, ist meine feste Überzeugung, dass wir das komplett einstellen können, wenn wir motorisierte Gefährte irgendwelcher Art (und dabei isses völlig wurst ob der Gesetzgeber das jetzt als Mofa oder Fahrrad definiert) miteinbeziehen.

Aus meiner Sicht haben wir nur eine Chance (falls überhaupt), wenn wir die Grenze bei mit/ohne Motor ziehen.

Wie oben geschrieben - nur meine Meinung. Jeder, der es schafft mich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen -sehr gern. Stand heute glaub ichs nicht.


----------



## viperman666 (21. April 2017)

Ich bin weder ein edlerer Biker noch gehöre ich zur "Herrenrasse" oder sonst was. Das hab ich auch in keinem Wort behauptet. Um das geht es auch nicht! Mir wir es auch zu mühsehlig mich immer zu wiederholen,bzw. es jedem in "seiner Sprache" zu formulieren. Kernaussage ist die:
1. Kein Antrieb= Man(n) tut sich schwer im Gelände. Also Option1: Kondition aufbauen,oder Option2: bleiben lassen. Der Großteil wählt 2. Option.
2. Mit Antrieb= Jeder kann mehr oder weniger einfach durchs Gelände holzen -Fakt-!
3. Mehr Interessengemeinschaften treffen aufeinander = größeres Konfliktpotential
4. Ich sehe einfach mein geliebtes Hobby gefährdet.Den für die zukünftigen Konflikte die kommen werden(durch eben die Überfrequentierung) -auch Fakt-,werden unsere Politiker(meist bekennende Wanderer) eine weitere Regelung finden oder bereits bestehende untermauern.
5. Ich kenne heute schon einige,die das E-MTB nicht vorrangig als "Fitnessgerät" sondern vielmehr als Motorrad-Ersatz sehen.
6. Wenn ich mich wegen letzt Genannten noch mehr einschränken lassen muß,krieg ich nen Hals. (Was mein gutes Recht ist)
AMEN

Edit: Zu den auffallenden Normalo Bikern. Glaub mir die Wander oder Jäger Lobby macht da keinen Unterschied,bzw sehen den gar nicht. Für die sind das alles Mountainbiker.


----------



## prince67 (21. April 2017)

Eine Hoffnung bleibt aber bei der E-Bikeisierung. Das sich die "mehr" Interessengemeinschaften stärker überschneiden, dh zB die Wanderer oder Jäger oder Verwandte/Bekannte davon auch mal ein E-Bike ausprobieren und dann mehr Verständnis für uns aufbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (22. April 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Warum soll ich jetzt nicht mehr in der Natur fahren dürfen?



Warum solltest Du nicht dürfen? Nimm doch eines Deiner Fahrräder; warum muss es das mit dem "e" sein?



hawiro schrieb:


> Es fährt nicht, wenn Du nicht selber kurbelst.



Die Kurbel ist doch maximal noch als Alibi dran; nennenswert Eigenleistung muss man nicht investieren, wenn man nicht will.



Grossvater schrieb:


> Wenn wir aber bei der Frage des Betretungsrechts sind und Gleichstellung mit den Wanderern wollen, ist meine feste Überzeugung, dass wir das komplett einstellen können, wenn wir motorisierte Gefährte irgendwelcher Art (und dabei isses völlig wurst ob der Gesetzgeber das jetzt als Mofa oder Fahrrad definiert) miteinbeziehen.



So ist es. Zumal keiner, der sich nicht speziell mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat den Unterschied zwischen E-Bike und Pedelec25 etc. kennt bzw. erkennen kann.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (22. April 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist doch maximal noch als Alibi dran; nennenswert Eigenleistung muss man nicht investieren, wenn man nicht will.



Ne, so einfach ist es nicht, man muss schon mit der Energie vorsichtig umgehen, um eine vernünftige Tagestour hin zu bekommen. Außerdem sprechen wir hier doch "nur" vom Bergauffahren, was ist mit dem Runter? Also 50% der Tour ?
Was ist mit den Leuten, die den Lift benutzen oder den Shuttle-Service? (Ausser Bikepark)

Das größte Problem sind nicht die E-Biker, das größte Problem sind die Egoisten, die sich nicht benehmen können/möchten, egal ob rauf oder runter. Und die gibt es im Bereich der "BIO-MTBler" zu genüge und behaupte mal provokant, überwiegend bei den Bio-Bikern...

Siehe doch was im Vinschgau oder in den Top-Spots los ist - in den Foren und in der Realität- und diese Probleme haben nicht die E-Biker verursacht, sollen aber jetzt an den Verboten oder zu erwarteten Verboten Schuld sein, ne ne ne, das ist nicht so, DER MTB Fahrer hat es verbockt. 

Und die hier viel beschworenen E-Rowdies, oder die erwartete Zukunft der E-MTBler als Rowdies hin zu stellen, die findet in "Euren" Köpfen statt, das Thema viel zu hoch gehangen. Die, die sich ein E-Mtb kaufen, sind oft schon gestandene Personen und wissen sich zu benehmen, ja es gibt auch da Außnahmen.

We sieht es den in der Realität aus? Bitte, hört mit diesem Blödsinn auf. Wie ist das in den Alpen, wie kommen die E-MTBler auf die Alm, über Trails oder doch über Schotterstrassen oder breitere Wege, wo sind den die E-MTBler, die den Trail raufknallen?

Ahh ja, ich habs, in der Werbung...............


----------



## Athabaske (22. April 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Siehe doch was im Vinschgau oder in den Top-Spots los ist - in den Foren und in der Realität- und diese Probleme haben nicht die E-Biker verursacht, sollen aber jetzt an den Verboten oder zu erwarteten Verboten Schuld sein, ne ne ne, das ist nicht so, DER MTB Fahrer hat es verbockt.


Das E-Bike wird diese Probleme in Regionen tragen, die bisher von vinschgauer oder finaler Problemen verschont waren. Zumindest bietet sich die einmalige Chance dazu. Ein letztes Aufbäumen unseres geliebten Sports bevor er komplett in der Illegalität verschwindet.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. April 2017)

Ist das Thema E-Bike ein BaWü spezifisches oder gibt es nicht genug andere Threads wo man darüber diskutieren kann?


----------



## stengele (22. April 2017)

Das sagt eigentlich alles zum Thema e im Wald.
Ist ja eigentlich auch egal, ob die fossilen Brennstoffe im Motor oder im Kraftwerk verbrannt werden.


----------



## mw.dd (22. April 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Ne, so einfach ist es nicht, man muss schon mit der Energie vorsichtig umgehen, um eine vernünftige Tagestour hin zu bekommen. Außerdem sprechen wir hier doch "nur" vom Bergauffahren, was ist mit dem Runter? Also 50% der Tour ?
> Was ist mit den Leuten, die den Lift benutzen oder den Shuttle-Service? (Ausser Bikepark)



Tausendmal durchgekaut in diversen Threads. Kurz zusammengefasst:
Eine Sperre für Shuttles oder Sperrungen von Liften trifft Shuttle- und Liftbiker.
Ein Sperrung die für E-Bikes gelten soll trifft alle Radfahrer.



gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Das größte Problem sind nicht die E-Biker, das größte Problem sind die Egoisten, die sich nicht benehmen können/möchten, egal ob rauf oder runter.



Das stimmt. Aber warum soll das nur für eine spezielle Form des E-Bikes - also das Pedelc25 - gelten?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. April 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber warum soll das nur für eine spezielle Form des E-Bikes - also das Pedelc25 - gelten?



weil die anderen eBikes offiziell eh nix im wald und somit auf den trails verloren haben.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. April 2017)

Wenn E-Bikes im Wald und auf den Trails sowie in den Bergen niemanden stören würden, wäre die Abstimmung nich so deutlich!






Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/auto/fahrkult...an-sich-um-ein-erfolgserlebnis-a-1144069.html

Und ausserdem, E-Biken ist doch total langweilig, so kommt man den Berg hoch


----------



## Athabaske (23. April 2017)

...oder die abstimmenden E-Biker noch nicht so zahlreich?


----------



## MtB55 (24. April 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...oder die abstimmenden E-Biker noch nicht so zahlreich?


Oder die lesen den Kindergarten nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawiro (24. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wie oft kommt denn das Argument noch.....ja durch diesen Trick ist es ein dem Fahrad gleichgestelltes Vehikel. Wo ist der moralische Unterschied, ob ich die Motorkraft mit dem Fuß-Pedal aktiviere und noch Leistung beisteuern kann/muß und dem E-Bike wo ich am Handgriff drehe???


Du hast die Antwort schon selbst gegeben. Bring mal mit der Hand 250 W auf die Pedale, dann weißt Du es.


----------



## hawiro (24. April 2017)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Wenn wir aber bei der Frage des Betretungsrechts sind und Gleichstellung mit den Wanderern wollen, ist meine feste Überzeugung, dass wir das komplett einstellen können, wenn wir motorisierte Gefährte irgendwelcher Art (und dabei isses völlig wurst ob der Gesetzgeber das jetzt als Mofa oder Fahrrad definiert) miteinbeziehen.


Wieso machst Du das an dem Motor fest? Man kann doch gleich ein Bisschen allgemeiner formulieren und "mechanische Hilfsmittel" aus dem Wald verbannen. Mechanische Hilfsmittel sind ja auch gecheatet. Du erinnerst dich an den kleinen Gang auf deiner Gangschaltung? Der erleichtert das Bergauffahren enorm.

Und mit dem Argument sind "wir" dann auch wieder raus aus dem Wald.


----------



## hawiro (24. April 2017)

viperman666 schrieb:


> 6. Wenn ich mich wegen letzt Genannten noch mehr einschränken lassen muß,krieg ich nen Hals. (Was mein gutes Recht ist)
> AMEN


Also im Klartext: purer Egoismus. Mit irgendwelchen nachvollziehbaren Gründen (mehr Schäden am Boden, ...) hat das genau Null zu tun.


----------



## hawiro (24. April 2017)

stengele schrieb:


> Das sagt eigentlich alles zum Thema e im Wald.


Falsch. Da geht es um rein motorgetriebene Fahrzeuge, und solche mit reinem e-Antrieb sind in diese Regelung heute schon mit einbezogen und daher schon raus aus dem Wald. Genauso die 40 km/h-Pedelecs (also die, die ein Nummernschild haben müssen). Die sind ebenfalls heute schon ausgeschlossen.


----------



## trail_desire (24. April 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> Wieso machst Du das an dem Motor fest? Man kann doch gleich ein Bisschen allgemeiner formulieren und "mechanische Hilfsmittel" aus dem Wald verbannen. Mechanische Hilfsmittel sind ja auch gecheatet. Du erinnerst dich an den kleinen Gang auf deiner Gangschaltung? Der erleichtert das Bergauffahren enorm.
> 
> Und mit dem Argument sind "wir" dann auch wieder raus aus dem Wald.



Man kann sich ja alles zurechtlegen....."mechanische Hilfsmittel"   Ein Wanderstock ist auch ein mechanisches Hilfsmittel, Steigeisen auch, Seile auch.  Eagle, Reverb und selbst Di2 Schaltung .....allen technischen Errungenschaften gemein ist, sie sind *kein* Antrieb. Es muss trotzdem aus eigener Kraft, *nur* aus eigener Kraft ein Vortrieb generiert werden.
Ein *Motor* ist ein *Motor*.....Punkt.  Diese ständigen Versuche einen Motor zu verniedlichen nur weil er vom Gesetzgeber dem Fahhrad gleichgestellt ist, ist nur ein lächerlicher Versuch sich das E-MTB schönzureden und seine Bequemlichkeit zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## hawiro (24. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja alles zurechtlegen....."mechanische Hilfsmittel"


... die dem Nutzer helfen, leichter und schneller den Berg hochzukommen. Darum ging es doch, oder? Und Du wirst sicher nicht abstreiten wollen, dass Du mit dem Berggang deiner Schaltung leichter hochkommst als jemand, der ohne die leichte Übersetzung als Hilfe versucht, da hochzukommen.

Und um die Nutzung von "unfairen" Hilfsmitteln ging es ja genau. Der Definition nach ist eine breitbandige Schaltung auch ein solches Hilfsmittel.


trail_desire schrieb:


> allen technischen Errungenschaften gemein ist, sie sind *kein* Antrieb.


Der e-Motor ist auch kein Antrieb. Er ist auch nur ein Hilfsmittel, weil Du selbst auch noch eine entsprechende Leistung bringen musst. Also, nochmal von vorne: wenn Du Hilfsmittel verbieten willst, dann bitte alle entsprechenden Hilfsmittel. Also auch deine geliebte Gangschaltung. Und das Fahrrad an sich ist auch schon ein Hilfsmittel. Da muss man schon konsequent sein, vor allen Dingen aus Sicht der Wanderer, die uns alle aus dem Wald haben wollen. Oder jedenfalls viele davon.


----------



## mw.dd (24. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> weil die anderen eBikes offiziell eh nix im wald und somit auf den trails verloren haben.



Ich frage anscheinend nicht deutlich genug, versuche es aber nochmal:
Was für einen sachlichen Grund gibt es im Wald, E-Bikes auf die ominösen 25km/h / 250W zu beschränken? Ist diese Grenze in Sachen Betretungsrecht sinnvoll?

Das Problem ist ja nach vorherrschender Meinung nicht das Gefährt, sondern dessen Fahrer; und ich sehe nicht, dass man mit einem E-Bike, das nicht nur bis 25km/h sondern bis 35km/h unterstützt nicht natur- und sozialverträglich unterwegs kann.


----------



## mw.dd (24. April 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> Bring mal mit der Hand 250 W auf die Pedale



Mach das mal mit dem Fuß; und nicht nur kurz. Du wirst Dich wundern.



hawiro schrieb:


> Wieso machst Du das an dem Motor fest?



Eigenleistung vs. Fremdleistung.



hawiro schrieb:


> Der e-Motor ist auch kein Antrieb.



Jetzt wird es lächerlich.



hawiro schrieb:


> Er ist auch nur ein Hilfsmittel, weil Du selbst auch noch eine entsprechende Leistung bringen musst.



Nein. In der entsprechenden Unterstützungsstufe muss man praktisch keine (besser: lächerlich geringe) Eigenleistung erbringen (das ginge auch mit der Hand). Die gängigen Antriebe für E-MTB vervielfachen die Leistungsfähigkeit des Gesamtsystems Fahrrad + Mensch um das 2-3fache.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (24. April 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> (...) Der e-Motor ist auch kein Antrieb (...)



Kein Antrieb?
Der Elektromotor nimmt den "Bikern" im Betrieb des Fahrzeug eine bestimmte Menge zu leistender Arbeit ab.

Anstatt aus eigener Kraft am Hügel 200W zu treten braucht es z.B. nur 50W. Die verbleibenden 150W kurbelt der Antrieb des Elektrofahrzeugs.

Kein Antrieb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (24. April 2017)

Ich finde jetzt auch, daß es langsam lächerlich wird was hawiro da von sich gibt. 
Wer behauptet, das ein Elekromotor kein Motor ist, nur weil man sein zartes Füßchen auf ein Pedal stellen muss um die Kraft abzurufen, der tut mir leid.
Mit lächerlichen 50 Watt Eigenleistung kannst du schon Keise um einen durchschnittlichen Normalbiker fahren.  Mit einem lediglich "technischem  Hilfsmittel" würde das nicht funktioniern. Alle diese Hilfsmittel brachten dem ein oder anderen Rennfahrer Vorsprünge im Zehntelbereich.
Ich warte nur noch darauf, daß hawiro es gut heist, mit dem E-Bike genauso gewertet zu werden bei CC-Rennen wie Normalbiker....
....ist ja schließlich nur ein Hilfsmittel.....


----------



## hawiro (24. April 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es lächerlich.





trail_desire schrieb:


> Wer behauptet, das ein Elekromotor kein Motor ist,


Das habe ich nirgendwo behauptet. Alles was ich behauptet habe, ist, dass der Motor kein *alleiniger* Antrieb ist, und das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Den wollt ihr aber offensichtlich nicht verstehen, weil das eure Argumentation erheblich ins Schleudern bringen würde.


----------



## decay (24. April 2017)

So ein Unsinn von @hawiro, unglaublich  Unabhängig von e-Bikern würd ich lieber was zum Topic lesen.


----------



## hawiro (24. April 2017)

decay schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn von @hawiro, unglaublich  Unabhängig von e-Bikern würd ich lieber was zum Topic lesen.


Red' mal mit einem militanten Wanderer, der was gegen "Open Trails" hat. Dem ist es völlig egal, ob dein Bike ein Hilfsmotor hat oder nicht. Der will alle Biker aus dem Wald raus haben. Die Diskussion haben wir im Taunus ständig.

Das Problem dabei ist: mit dem gleichen Argument, mit dem Du e-Biker aus dem Wald raus haben willst, will der Wanderer/Förster/... alle Biker aus dem Wald raus haben. Du untergräbst also unsere Argumentationsbasis. Sorry, wenn das nicht in dein Weltbild passt, aber so ist es nun mal.

Und _nochmal_ zur Klarstellung: ich habe kein e-Bike und werde mir in absehbarer Zeit auch keines kaufen. Ich will nur nicht drunter leiden, wenn jetzt Biker gegen Biker argumentieren.

Mal ganz von der Tatsache abgesehen, dass von den Rambo-Bikern, die mir in letzter Zeit irgendwo hier in den umliegenden Mittelgebirgend begegnet sind, genau keiner ein e-Bike hatte. Das waren alles Stomlose. Ich wäre also eher dafür, die Normalo-Biker auszusperren (ausser mir natürlich, ich fahre immer ganz toll rücksichtsvoll ). Dann wäre das Problem auch gelöst.


----------



## trail_desire (24. April 2017)

Sensationelll: 
Kurz vor der nächsten Eurobike sickert neuer Laufradstandard durch.......er soll die Probleme mit dem Betretungsrecht endlich lösen...


----------



## hawiro (24. April 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Sensationelll:
> Kurz vor der nächsten Eurobike sickert neuer Laufradstandard durch.......er soll die Probleme mit dem Betretungsrecht endlich lösen...


Da können sich die Wanderer dann nicht mehr beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (24. April 2017)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Kein Antrieb?
> Der Elektromotor nimmt den "Bikern" im Betrieb des Fahrzeug eine bestimmte Menge zu leistender Arbeit ab.
> 
> Anstatt aus eigener Kraft am Hügel 200W zu treten braucht es z.B. nur 50W. Die verbleibenden 150W kurbelt der Antrieb des Elektrofahrzeugs.
> ...


Nö *kein* Antrieb ...* nur* Vortrieb, hättest aber selber darauf kommen können


----------



## mw.dd (24. April 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> Alles was ich behauptet habe, ist, dass der Motor kein *alleiniger* Antrieb ist, und das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Den wollt ihr aber offensichtlich nicht verstehen,



Das verstehe ich, ist aber unerheblich.



hawiro schrieb:


> Red' mal mit einem militanten Wanderer, der was gegen "Open Trails" hat. Dem ist es völlig egal, ob dein Bike ein Hilfsmotor hat oder nicht. Der will alle Biker aus dem Wald raus haben.



Dazu hat mal jemand anderes einen schönen Satz geschrieben:


Metalfranke schrieb:


> Warum muss man da durch die (teilweise) Motorisierung der angeblichen "Störenfriede und Waldkaputtmacher" noch zusätzlich Öl ins Feuer gießen? Ich kapier es einfach nicht...



BTW: Die Fußgänger, die mir begegnen wissen sehr wohl zwischen Fahrrad mit Motor und ohne zu unterscheiden.



hawiro schrieb:


> Die Diskussion haben wir im Taunus ständig.



Ich nur sehr selten, und ich bin auch in eher "naherholungsrelevanten" und damit konfliktträchtigen Gebieten unterwegs.



hawiro schrieb:


> Ich will nur nicht drunter leiden, wenn jetzt Biker gegen Biker argumentieren.



Ich will nicht, das Radfahrer und E-Biker gleichgesetzt werden - und das hat sehr wohl was mit dem Thema dieses Threads zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (24. April 2017)

Als Antrieb wird eine Einheit bezeichnet, welche mittels Energieumformung eine Maschine/Fahrzeug bewegt.

Also E-"bike"-Motor.


----------



## MtB55 (24. April 2017)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Als Antrieb wird eine Einheit bezeichnet, welche mittels Energieumformung eine Maschine/Fahrzeug bewegt.
> 
> Also E-"bike"-Motor.


Mensch-Maschine ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. April 2017)

Meine Sicht kurz und knapp:

eBikes auf Trails steigern das Ansehen der Biker bei anderen Nutzergruppen definitiv nicht.

Ich habe meine Schlussfolgerung daraus gezogen.


----------



## MtB55 (24. April 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Meine Sicht kurz und knapp:
> 
> eBikes auf Trails steigern das Ansehen der Biker bei anderen Nutzergruppen definitiv nicht.
> 
> Ich habe meine Schlussfolgerung daraus gezogen.



Welche, du fährst ab jetzt Kettcar oder was ?


----------



## Athabaske (24. April 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist: mit dem gleichen Argument, mit dem Du e-Biker aus dem Wald raus haben willst, will der Wanderer/Förster/... alle Biker aus dem Wald raus haben.


...nein, das ist nicht so. Wanderverbände, Waldbesitzer und Forstämter wollen alle Radfahrer auf wenige Wege im Wald beschränken. Weil es Radfahrer sind.

Gegen Radfahrer ansich hat hier niemand etwas, nur gegen die Motorisierung. Das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied. Laut Bundeswaldgesetzt ist Radfahren auf Wegen im Wald erlaubt, die Bundesländer können das einschränken. Das Hintertürchen namens Pedelec eröffnet nun dem motorisierten Verkehr alle Wege im Sinne des jeweiligen Waldgesetzes. Meiner Einschätzung nach, war dieses Hintertürchen als Förderung des Radverkehrs gedacht, weg vom motorisierten Individualverkehr, beispielsweise im Pendlerverkehr.

Ganz allgemein halte ich die Motorisierung von Freizeit- oder Sportgeräten für überflüssig. Die E-Mobilisierung allgemein sollte zuerst zu Ende gedacht werden und alle Randbedingungen geklärt bevor wir alle mit Hurra vom jetzigen Problem der Verbrennungsmotoren in das neue Problem eines sehr stark wachsenden Bedarfs an elektrischer Energie laufen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. April 2017)

Aus dieser Aussage:
"eBikes auf Trails steigern das Ansehen der Biker bei anderen Nutzergruppen definitiv nicht."
habe ich meine Schlussfolgerung gezogen.

Jeder kann sich anhand dieser Aussage selber eine Schlussfolgerung für sich bilden.


----------



## MtB55 (24. April 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Aus dieser Aussage:
> "eBikes auf Trails steigern das Ansehen der Biker bei anderen Nutzergruppen definitiv nicht."
> habe ich meine Schlussfolgerung gezogen.
> 
> Jeder kann sich anhand dieser Aussage selber eine Schlussfolgerung für sich bilden.



Du fährt ab jetzt kein eBike mehr, war ja auch zu einfach.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. April 2017)

Wenn du meinst. Es ist mir egal, was du dir denkst, was ich tue.
Relevant ist was du denkst und du tust.
Vor allem aber scheinst du zu trollen. Kann ich auch gut, habe aber bei dem Thema keine Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (24. April 2017)

Erst soll sich jeder selber eine Schlussfolgerung bilden und dann passt es auch wieder nicht?
D.h. nur wenn meine Schlussfolgerung wie die deine gewesen wäre, hätte es gepasst, ok muss man nur wissen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich frage anscheinend nicht deutlich genug, versuche es aber nochmal:
> Was für einen sachlichen Grund gibt es im Wald, E-Bikes auf die ominösen 25km/h / 250W zu beschränken? Ist diese Grenze in Sachen Betretungsrecht sinnvoll?



Gesetzlich sind sie Fahrrädern gleichgestellt.
Was willst Du also ändern in Sachen Betretungsrecht?

Alles was mehr unterstützt als bis 25km/h und mehr hat als 250W ist ein Kleinkraftrad, hat ein Versicherungskennzeichen. Auch das ist gesetzlich so geregelt, zumind. in Deutschland.

Dürfen Kleinkrafträder im Wald fahren?
NEIN!

Betrifft die das Betretungsrecht im Wald?
NEIN! Muss man nicht verbieten, ist schon verboten!

Was passiert wenn Du mit dem Zerknalltreibling Mofa in den Wald fährst und erwischt wirst?
Du bekommst eine auf den Deckel, genauso bekommst Du eine auf den Deckel wenn Du mit einem S-Pedelec im Wald erwischt wirst.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Die gängigen Antriebe für E-MTB vervielfachen die Leistungsfähigkeit des Gesamtsystems Fahrrad + Mensch um das 2-3fache.



Fahr doch mal mit der Unterstützungsstufe die Du hier beschreibst! Und dann erzählst Du uns mal wie viele Hm Du geschafft hast! Damit gewinnst Du keinen Blumentopf, versprochen!

E-Biker sind die Sklaven Ihres Pedelec-Antriebes, bist Du faul ist auch der Antrieb faul, bzw. schnell der Akku leer.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Gesetzlich sind sie Fahrrädern gleichgestellt.
> ....


StVZO ja. 
Aber wo steht, dass motorisierte Fahrzeuge in den Wald dürfen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> StVZO ja.
> Aber wo steht, dass motorisierte Fahrzeuge in den Wald dürfen?



Wenn Fahrräder in den Wald dürfen, dürfen auch Pedelecs in den Wald, sind ja Fahrräder.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. April 2017)

Wo steht, dass Du mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen in den Wald darfst?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wo steht, dass Du mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen in den Wald darfst?



Nirgends, es steht aber auch nirgends das Pedelecs nicht in den Wald dürfen.
Denn motorisierte Fahrzeuge die nicht im Wald dürfen sind Kraftfahrzeuge, Pedelecs sind aber keine Kraftfahrzeuge. Kraftfahrzeuge haben ein Kennzeichen, Pedelecs nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. April 2017)

Im bayerischen Betretungsrecht sind motorisierte Fahrzeuge (außer motorisierte Rollstühle) explizit ausgeschlossen.

Lass Dir mal von einem Juristen erklären, wie man Gesetze liest.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Im bayerischen Betretungsrecht sind motorisierte Fahrzeuge (außer motorisierte Rollstühle) explizit ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Lass Dir mal von einem Juristen erklären, wie man Gesetze liest.



Frag mal einen Jursiten was motorisierte Fahrzeuge sind 
Pedelecs sicher nicht, denn die fahren nicht ohne das man nicht tritt. Das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied an der Sache.



> Motorisierte Fahrzeuge werden als Kraftfahrzeuge bezeichnet, sofern sie andere nicht motorisierte Fahrzeuge ziehen werden sie als Zugmaschinen oder Zugfahrzeuge bezeichnet.



Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrzeug


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. April 2017)

Wozu dann Akku und Motor!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wozu dann Akku und Motor!?



Unterstützung?
Ist ungefähr genauso als wenn Du die Rolltreppe hoch läufst

Kraftfahrzeuge haben in der Regel einen Verbrennungsmotor, logischerweise dann auch einen Tank in dem Sprit ist. Ein Elektromotor funktiniert derzeit nur mit Strom. Akku = Strom


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. April 2017)

Ihr eMofa-Befürworter seid die Totengräber der MTB-Sports!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ihr eMofa-Beführworter seid die Totengräber der MTB-Sports!



Als Befürworter würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, aber man muss es schon realistisch sehen so wie es eben ist!

eMofas dürfen übrigens nicht in den Wald, sind ja S-Pedelec, also Kleinkrafträder


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. April 2017)

Wie blöd kann man sein...


----------



## MtB55 (24. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ihr eMofa-Befürworter seid die Totengräber der MTB-Sports!


Auch die Dinosaurier sind ausgestorben, da muss man durch, positiv wenn eine Gruppe ausstirbt ist wieder mehr Platz auf den Trails.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie blöd kann man sein...



Gehen dir jetzt die Argumente dagegen zu sein aus?
Versuchs mal auf einem anderen Weg, dann stehen die Chancen vielleicht besser die E-MTBs aus dem Wald zu verbannen.

Als erstes muss man natürlich wissen was Sache ist und wie es gesetzl. geregelt ist. Dieses Wissen ist bei den Gegnern leider recht dünn angesiedelt.

Wie willst Du das überhaupt regeln?
Darf dann Opa Heinz mit seinen 89Jahren und einem Granatensplitter aus dem 2 Weltkrieg im Bein auch nicht mehr in den Wald fahren mit seinem Pedelec, hat ja schliesslich auch nur 250W und 25km/h wie das gehasste E-MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. April 2017)

Macht keinen Sinn: Du schreibst selbst, dass ein Pedelec 'n Motor hat, kannst nicht nachweisen, wo das steht, dass Pedelecs (neben sen explizit erwähnten Rollstühlen) trotz/mit Motor in den Wald dürfen, behauptest aber, dass dem so ist...was erwartest Du da?

Over & out.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Macht keinen Sinn



Stimmt, es macht keinen Sinn mit Leuten zu diskutieren die die Deffinition von "motorisierte Fahrzeuge" nicht richtig deuten können. Lass Dir das mal von einem Verkehrsjuristen erklären.


----------



## Athabaske (24. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Darf dann Opa Heinz mit seinen 89Jahren und einem Granatensplitter aus dem 2 Weltkrieg im Bein auch nicht mehr in den Wald fahren


...Gib mir die Adresse, ich schiebe ihn einmal die Woche den Hausberg hoch...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

> Das Naturschutzgesetz beschränkt das Radfahren zwar ausdrücklich auf „Fahrräder ohne Motorkraft“; hier hatte der Gesetzgeber aber offenkundig Fahrräder mit (Verbrennungs) Hilfsmotor im Blick, so dass Pedelecs auch in der offenen Landschaft toleriert werden.



Quelle: Seite 10; https://www.bodenseekreis.de/upload...cht_und_verkehrssicherungspflicht_im_wald.pdf


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Stimmt, es macht keinen Sinn mit Leuten zu diskutieren die die Deffinition von "motorisierte Fahrzeuge" nicht richtig deuten können. Lass Dir das mal von einem Verkehrsjuristen erklären.



Lies es richtig: es heisst "...Fahrzeuge ohne Motorkraft" und nicht wie von Dir verdreht motorisierte Fahrzeuge. 

Ein Pedelec ist -wie Du ja bereits richtig erkannt hast- ein Fahrzeug MIT! Motorkraft.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

> Fahrräder mit elektrischer Antriebsunterstützung werden im LWaldG nicht eigens genannt, im NatSchG wird das Radfahren auf "Fahrräder ohne Motorkraft" eingeschränkt. In der Praxis erscheint eine Tolerierung von Fahrrädern mit elektronischer Antriebsunterstützung
> ("Pedelecs") unproblematisch, soweit es sich um Fahrräder handelt, bei denen nur der aktive Pedalantrieb bis zu einer Geschwindigkeit von 25 km/h elektrisch unterstützt wird.



Quelle: Seite 3; http://www.forstbw.de/fileadmin/forstbw_pdf/Arbeitspapier_Betretensrecht.pdf


----------



## Grossvater (24. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wie willst Du das überhaupt regeln?
> Darf dann Opa Heinz mit seinen 89Jahren und einem Granatensplitter aus dem 2 Weltkrieg im Bein auch nicht mehr in den Wald fahren mit seinem Pedelec, hat ja schliesslich auch nur 250W und 25km/h wie das gehasste E-MTB.


Au da kommt mir ja ne ganz perfide Idee 
Bikes ohne Motor = freies Betretungsrecht / Gleichstellung mit den Wanderern
Pedelecs = Wald JA, aber nur auf wegen > 2m 
eBike = nix Wald


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

Grossvater schrieb:


> eBike = nix Wald



kannst Du dir sparen, dürfen jetzt schon nicht in den Wald

Und den Rest, wer soll das kontrollieren, wie willst Du es Ahnden?
Bräuchten Pedelecs ja ein Kennzeichen, ein Kennzeichen bekommen aber nur Kraftfahrzeuge und Kleinkrafträder


----------



## MtB55 (24. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Lies es richtig: es heisst "...Fahrzeuge ohne Motorkraft" und nicht wie von Dir verdreht motorisierte Fahrzeuge.
> 
> Ein Pedelec ist -wie Du ja bereits richtig erkannt hast- ein Fahrzeug MIT! Motorkraft.


 In ein paar Jahren sind MTB und EMTB optisch nicht mehr zu unterscheiden, es gibt ja heute schon unsichtbare Motoren... damit wirst du leben müssen.


----------



## Grossvater (24. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> kannst Du dir sparen, dürfen jetzt schon nicht in den Wald
> 
> Und den Rest, wer soll das kontrollieren, wie willst Du es Ahnden?
> Bräuchten Pedelecs ja ein Kennzeichen


Weiß ich wohl - wollte nur nochmal verdeutlichen, dass es *DREI* unterschiedliche Sorten Fahrräder gibt - und eben nicht nur Zwei, weil irgendeinpaar Schlaumis 2 der 3 versuchen, in einen Topf zu schmeißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> nicht wie von Dir verdreht motorisierte Fahrzeuge.





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Im bayerischen Betretungsrecht sind motorisierte Fahrzeuge (außer motorisierte Rollstühle) explizit ausgeschlossen.



erst verdrehen, dann richtig schreiben und dann dem anderen den Schuh anziehen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. April 2017)

Grossvater schrieb:


> dass es *DREI* unterschiedliche Sorten Fahrräder gibt



Und was ist mit denen?


----------



## Athabaske (25. April 2017)

> In der Praxis erscheint eine Tolerierung von Fahrrädern mit elektronischer Antriebsunterstützung ("Pedelecs") unproblematisch, soweit es sich um Fahrräder handelt, bei denen nur der aktive Pedalantrieb bis zu einer Geschwindigkeit von 25 km/h elektrisch unterstützt wird.


...man toleriert, weil es als unproblematisch erscheint. Eine eindeutige gesetzliche Regelung sieht anders aus. Letztlich werden auch die Fahrräder auf Wegen unter 2 m toleriert auch wenn es anders im Gesetz steht.


> Pedelecs unterscheiden sich weder in den Abmessungen noch im Geräuschpegel noch hinsichtlich Tempo und Gefährdungspotential von „normalen“ Fahrrädern


...auch wenn es einfach behauptet wird, belegt ist das in keiner Weise.

Aber so "argumentieren" die Forstämter in Baden-Württemberg gerne. Behauptungen anstatt von Belegen. Immer schön an der jeweiligen Clientel orientiert.


----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Gesetzlich sind sie Fahrrädern gleichgestellt.



Das weiß ich; es beantwortet aber meine Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Gleichstellung in Sachen Betretungsrecht nicht.



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Was willst Du also ändern in Sachen Betretungsrecht?



Ich hätte gern ein Naturzugangsrecht nach norwegischem Vorbild - und das einheitlich in ganz Deutschland (noch besser: Europa).



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Fahr doch mal mit der Unterstützungsstufe die Du hier beschreibst! Und dann erzählst Du uns mal wie viele Hm Du geschafft hast! Damit gewinnst Du keinen Blumentopf, versprochen!



Mir sind die "geschafften Höhenmeter" egal und ich brauche keine Blumentöpfe 

Mein Test am Rabenberg war leider nicht lang genug, um den Akku leerzufahren; es hat aber gereicht, um (mit Akkustand unter 50% beim Start und >10% am Ziel) von ganz unten nach ganz oben mit voller Unterstützung zu fahren. Das heißt praktisch ohne Eigenleistung und "Schwatzen statt Schwitzen" für mich Konditions-5
Zum Vergleich ist übrigens jemand (ohne E) mitgefahren, der bei den gängigen Hobbymarathons im vorderen Mittelfeld landet; er hatte keine Chance auch nur ansatzweise mitzuhalten.


----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Und den Rest, wer soll das kontrollieren, wie willst Du es Ahnden?



Wenn es erstmal heißt "Mit Motor -> kein Betretungsrecht" wird sich der Rest finden. Kontrollen finden ja heute schon statt (7GB!) und die Strafen bei Verstößen gegen die Naturschutzgesetze sind so empfindlich hoch, dass da auch schnell Ruhe ist.



tib02 schrieb:


> In ein paar Jahren sind MTB und EMTB optisch nicht mehr zu unterscheiden, es gibt ja heute schon unsichtbare Motoren... damit wirst du leben müssen.



Mit den 100W-Rohrmotoren hätte ich gar kein Problem.
Ansonsten ist keine technische Entwicklung in Sicht, die Akkus und Motoren wesentlich verkleinern würde, weswegen bei E-Bikes ja eher der umgekehrte Weg gegangen wird: man macht andere Bauteile wie z.B. die Rahmenrohre größer, um den Antrieb weniger auffällig in das System zu integrieren.


----------



## MtB55 (25. April 2017)

Ein 100 Watt Motor ist ok ein 250 Watt Motor nicht.. auch eine Logik. D.h. wenn ich auf ECO fahre bin ich ein guter eMTB  da bringt der Motor keine 100 Watt und darf mit euerer Gnade fahren, wenn ich auf STD oder High schalte müsste ich den Wald verlassen, yeapp das ist jetzt für jeden nachvollziehbar.

Unsichtbar ist es nur dann wenn der Motor kleiner wird, wenn der Rahmen größer wird und damit wie du selber schreibst der Antrieb unauffälliger ist es anders ... ähm ja ok.


----------



## Athabaske (25. April 2017)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ein 100 Watt Motor ist ok ein 250 Watt Motor nicht.


Wer sagt denn sowas?

Und wo liegt der Unterschied zur willkühlichen Schwelle 250 Watt?

Sauber bleiben, Spaß haben und gut ist es...


----------



## MtB55 (25. April 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn sowas?
> 
> Und wo liegt der Unterschied zur willkühlichen Schwelle 250 Watt?
> 
> Sauber bleiben, Spaß haben und gut ist es...





Das frage ich mich auch .... die Aussage kommt vom Kollegen *mw.dd -> (Ein Post über meinen)*


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. April 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn es erstmal heißt "Mit Motor -> kein Betretungsrecht" ...





> *BayNatSchG:*
> Art. 28 Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen
> (1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen *ohne Motorkraft* sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.
> [...]
> (4) Die Vorschriften [...] des Straßenverkehrsrechts bleiben unberührt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIMB GS (25. April 2017)

zur Erinnerung hier das Thema des Threads:
*Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg*


----------



## adsiebenaz (25. April 2017)

Gibt genug Platz fürs ebike gebashe in mehreren anderen Threads die man auch zusammenführen könnte. Steht doch überall das selbe.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MtB55 (25. April 2017)

@Robert-Ammersee

Findes du deine Wiederholungen nicht inzwischen nicht selbst langweilig ... ?


Nach dem BayNatSchG darf grundsätzlich jeder zum Genuss der Naturschönheiten und zur Erholung alle Teile der freien Natur ohne behördliche Genehmigung und ohne Zustimmung des Grundeigentümers oder sonstigen Berechtigten unentgeltlich betreten (Art. 27 Abs. 1 und 2 BayNatSchG). Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG regelt die Benutzung von Wegen. Danach darf jedermann auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen *ohne Motorkraft* sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Der Gesetzgeber wollte mit der Formulierung „Fahrzeuge ohne Motorkraft“ in erster Linie Fahrräder privilegieren.

Unter den Anwendungsbereich dieser Norm können auch sog. Pedelecs gefasst werden. Pedelecs sind Fahrräder mit Trethilfe, die mit einem elektromotorischen Hilfsantrieb mit einer maximalen Nenndauerleistung von 0,25 kW ausgestattet sind, dessen Unterstützung sich mit zunehmender Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeit progressiv verringert und beim Erreichen einer Geschwindigkeit von 25km/h oder früher, wenn der Fahrer im Treten einhält, unterbrochen wird. Nach herrschender Auffassung sind Pedelecs keine Kraftfahrzeuge im Sinn des Straßenverkehrsgesetzes (StVG). *Entscheidend ist gemäß § 1 Abs. 2 StVG, ob ein Antrieb durch Maschinenkraft erfolgt. Dies ist zu verneinen, wenn ohne Treten (Muskelkraft) eine Fortbewegung nicht möglich ist. Daher sind Pedelecs nach dem Straßenverkehrsrecht als Fahrräder einzustufen.*

so und nun .. willste weiter jammern?


----------



## franzam (25. April 2017)

Straßenverkehrsrecht hat absolut nichts mit Naturschutzrecht zu tun!

Meine Prognose: Früher oder später wird zumindest in Bayern der VGH entscheiden ob mit Motor oder ohne in die Natur....


----------



## MtB55 (25. April 2017)

franzam schrieb:


> Straßenverkehrsrecht hat absolut nichts mit Naturschutzrecht zu tun!
> 
> Meine Prognose: Früher oder später wird zumindest in Bayern der VGH entscheiden ob mit Motor oder ohne in die Natur....



Eher später, bis dahin fahre ich E-Rolli und dann ist es mir wurscht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. April 2017)

DIMB GS schrieb:


> zur Erinnerung hier das Thema des Threads:
> *Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg*



Warum nur BaWü, warum nicht gleich die ganz große Nummer, Deutschland?
Probleme auf andere Bundesländer umsiedeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. April 2017)

> Aus dem letzten Halbsatz von § 14 Abs. 2 BWaldG ergibt sich, dass die Länder über die in Absatz 1 genannten
> drei gleichgestellten Nutzungsarten weitere Nutzungsarten dem Betreten gleichstellen können; so kann z. B.
> das Kutschenfahren im Wald oder das Fahren mit Pedelecs (vgl. Nr. 2.2.1.4) auf Waldwegen zugelassen werden.
> In den Waldgesetzen von Brandenburg und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist die Benutzung von Pedelecs dem Radfahren bereits gleichgestellt.



Quelle: http://www.natursportplaner.de/pdf/Infosammlung-Natursport_Stand-2015-03-31.pdf




mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn es erstmal heißt "Mit Motor -> kein Betretungsrecht" wird sich der Rest finden.


Na dann such mal ... 


> *Naturschutzgesetz*
> 
> Teil 6 - Erholung in Natur und Landschaft (§§ 43 - 48)
> 
> ...



Quelle: https://dejure.org/gesetze/NatSchG/44.html


----------



## HelmutK (25. April 2017)

Natürlich kann man auch am Beispiel "Ba-Wü" darüber diskutieren, ob die vom Gesetzgeber als Fahrräder mit Trethilfe (Pedellen) angesehen "Fahrzeuge" in der Natur oder im Wald benutzt werden dürfen. Wir sollten dabei aber nicht ausser acht lassen, dass das Betretungsrecht zum "Zweck der Erholung" gewährt wird und dieser Begriff der Erholung recht weit gefasst ist. 

Nach der gesetzlichen Definition ist Erholung "natur- und landschaftsverträglich ausgestaltetes Natur- und Freizeiterleben einschließlich natur- und landschaftsverträglicher sportlicher Betätigung in der freien Landschaft, soweit dadurch die sonstigen Ziele des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege nicht beeinträchtigt werden;" (§ 7 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 BNatSchG). Ob das Fahren eines Pedelec eine sportliche Betätigung ist oder nicht, spielt insofern keine Rolle. Im Übrigen soll es ja auch Fahrer/Besitzer von Mountainbikes geben, die ihr Mountainbike nicht als "Sportgerät" einsetzen, sondern damit nur bis zur nächsten Eisdiele oder bis zum nächsten Biergarten fahren und es dort "ausstellen"  Und nicht zuletzt kann man auch zu Fuß vom eher gemütlichen Spaziergang bis hin zum leistungssportlichen Laufen recht vielfältig in der Natur unterwegs sein.

Entscheidend ist nach der Legaldefinition und wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es sich beim Fahren eines Pedellen zumindest um ein Freizeiterleben handelt (ich wüsste nicht, warum das nicht so sein sollte), ob das Fahren von Pedelecs natur- und landschaftsverträglich ist. Aus eigener Erfahrung wissen wir, dass uns als Mountainbikern gerne mit den krudesten Behauptungen und Argumenten abgesprochen wird, dass Mountainbiken natur- und landschaftsverträglich sei. Was wäre dann also das objektive und allgemein gültige Kriterium? 

Alleine der Umstand, dass ein Pedelec einen Motor hat, kann es nach der Legaldefinition nicht sein. Anders als Verbrennungsmotoren ist der Betrieb eines elektrischen Motors nicht mit Lärm- oder Abgasemissionen verbunden. 

Wenn es das nicht sein kann/soll - wie wäre es dann mit der (möglichen) Geschwindigkeit. Für gewisse Fahrzeuge stellt der Gesetzgeber u. a. auch auf deren bauartbedingte mögliche höhere Geschwindigkeit ab und kategorisiert sie als Kraftfahrzeug. Hierunter fallen z. B. die S-Pedelecs, die als Kleinkraftrad eingestuft werden sowie ein Kennzeichen sowie eine Versicherung haben müssen. Würden wir also an Hand der möglichen Geschwindigkeiten kategorisieren und fragen, wie sich die im Vergleich zwischen ummotorisierten Mountainbike, Pedelec und S-Pedelc auswirkt, so könnten folgende Aspekte eine Rolle spielen:

Ebene: Das S-Pedelec kann hier bis zu 45 km/h fahren. Der Pedelec-Fahrer kommt auf bis zu 25 km/h und wenn er schneller sein will, dann muss er das oberhalb von 25 km/h ganz alleine mit Muskelkraft schaffen. Der "normale" Mountainbiker wird die 45 km/h nicht schaffen, aber mit einem Pedelec wird er im flachen Gelände mithalten können.

Bergab: Hier sollten sich eigentlich zwischen S-Pedelec, Pedelec und Mountainbike keine großen Unterschiede ergeben.

Bergauf: Mit dem S-Pedelec kann man bergauf sicherlich deutlich schneller als mit dem Pedelec oder dem Mountainbike unterwegs sein.  Die Unterschiede zwischen Pedelec und Mountainbike dürften geringer sein, wobei aber jedenfalls das Pedelec aufgrund der motorisierten Trethilfe einen Vorteil gegenüber dem "normalen" Mountainbike hat. Besonders gut trainierte Sportler dürften aber auch bergauf mit einem Pedelec mithalten und Spitzensportler ihm sogar davon eilen können.

Wegeführung/-beschaffenheit: Je schmaler, kurviger und technischer die Wege werden, desto mehr dürften die fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten den Ausschlag geben und desto geringer dürften die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede ausfallen. Auf "Forstautobahnen", die auch von Forstwirtschaftsfahrzeugen befahren werden dürfen, dürfte das S-Pedelec seine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile optimal ausspielen. Gute Mountainbiker sollten dagegen mit Pedelecs noch mithalten können.

Aber können wir aus solchen Befunden ein objektives und allgemeingültiges Kriterium ableiten, mit dem wir das Betretungsrecht für Pedelecs ausschließen und nicht gleichzeitig auch zu Lasten des "normalen" Mountainbikers gelten müsste? Beim S-Pedelec können wir (und auch der Gesetzgeber) noch gut argumentieren, dass deren Geschwindigkeitspotential von bis zu 45 km/h im Vergleich zum Fahrrad/Mountainbike im Regelfall mit deutlich mehr Gefahren für die Fahrer selbst (deshalb z. B. auch andere Bauartbestimmungen) als auch andere (deshalb die Kennzeichen und Versicherungspflicht) verbunden ist und diese deshalb nur im normalen Straßenverkehr bewegt werden dürfen. Die Unterschiede bzw. der Abstand zwischen Fahrrad/Mountainbike und Pedelec sind da schon deutlich geringer.

Wo ist also das ausschlaggebende Kriterium, das sich für eine diskriminierungsfreie gesetzliche Regelung eignet? 

Last but not least: Wir alle hören als Mountainbiker früher oder später den Vorwurf oder die Frage: "Müsst Ihr hier fahren?" Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: Wir müssen nirgendwo fahren, sondern wir nehmen schlicht unser Recht auf Erholung wahr, so wie das auch Fußgänger und andere Waldbesucher machen und dürfen deshalb erwarten, dass die Wahrnehmung unseres Rechts akzeptiert und toleriert wird. Auch die müssen nicht "hier wandern" oder sonst etwas machen, dürfen aber natürlich auch von uns erwarten, dass wir ihr Recht ebenso akzeptieren und tolerieren. Für uns alle, egal ob zu Fuß, auf dem Fahrrad oder anders unterwegs, gilt schlicht der Grundsatz der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme


----------



## Athabaske (25. April 2017)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Anders als Verbrennungsmotoren ist der Betrieb eines elektrischen Motors nicht mit Lärm- oder Abgasemissionen verbunden.


...stimmt, der Strom kommt vollkommen sauber aus der Steckdose...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. April 2017)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Auf "Forstautobahnen", die auch von Forstwirtschaftsfahrzeugen befahren werden dürfen, dürfte das S-Pedelec seine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile optimal ausspielen.



Die Hälfte des Textes hätte man sich sparen können wenn man mit den Vorschriften für S-Pedelecs und deren Einordnung vertaut wäre.

Der Rest ist hier geregelt
https://dejure.org/gesetze/NatSchG/44.html


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. April 2017)

Die Infoseite der DIMB ist nicht auf aktuellen Stand der Sachlage. Es sieht eher danach aus, man hat einfach nur das rausgezogen was einem am besten in den Kram passt oder damals in den Kram passte.
http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm

So gewinnt man natürlich nix, sieht man ja schon daran wie lange der Thread schon existiert. Da ändern Kilometer lange Postings auch nichts.


----------



## _Vader (25. April 2017)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man auch am Beispiel "Ba-Wü" darüber diskutieren, ob die vom Gesetzgeber als Fahrräder mit Trethilfe (Pedellen) angesehen "Fahrzeuge" in der Natur oder im Wald benutzt werden dürfen. Wir sollten dabei aber nicht ausser acht lassen, dass das Betretungsrecht zum "Zweck der Erholung" gewährt wird und dieser Begriff der Erholung recht weit gefasst ist.
> 
> Nach der gesetzlichen Definition ist Erholung "natur- und landschaftsverträglich ausgestaltetes Natur- und Freizeiterleben einschließlich natur- und landschaftsverträglicher sportlicher Betätigung in der freien Landschaft, soweit dadurch die sonstigen Ziele des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege nicht beeinträchtigt werden;" (§ 7 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 BNatSchG). Ob das Fahren eines Pedelec eine sportliche Betätigung ist oder nicht, spielt insofern keine Rolle. Im Übrigen soll es ja auch Fahrer/Besitzer von Mountainbikes geben, die ihr Mountainbike nicht als "Sportgerät" einsetzen, sondern damit nur bis zur nächsten Eisdiele oder bis zum nächsten Biergarten fahren und es dort "ausstellen"  Und nicht zuletzt kann man auch zu Fuß vom eher gemütlichen Spaziergang bis hin zum leistungssportlichen Laufen recht vielfältig in der Natur unterwegs sein.
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht darum was momentan erlaubt ist oder nicht. Denn das ist laut StVo klar. Inwiefern das mit dem Naturschutzgesetz kollidiert weiß ich jetzt nicht. Auch gehts nicht um Lärm- oder Schmutzemissionen (eine E-Enduro (MX) hat auch keine)... und nicht wer wie stark welche Wege zerstört.
Es geht darum, ob die momentane Regelung Sinn macht, wenn bspsweise in 10 Jahren Akkus auf dem Markt sind, die ein fünfaches an Energie speichern können oder noch besser: mini Brennstoffzelle zu nachtanken.. und wenn gleichzeitig immer mehr eMTBer immer weiter in die Natur vordringen, die normalerweise von jeglichen Besuchern verschont bleibt, da viel zu weit für Wanderer und normale MTBer. Denn dann wäre ein Emtb eher eine E-Enduro als ein Fahrrad. Meiner Meinung sind die momentanen Regeln nicht streng genug. Es bedarf entweder einem Verbot für emtb für den Wald oder einer anderen limitierung der Unterstützung, sodass es nicht mehr möglich ist mit 25km/h steile Rampen hochzuschießen. 

Zusätzlich könnte man als E-Rowdy sowohl bergauf als auch bergab alle möglichen Leute durch Fehlverhalten gegen sich aufbringen. Beim normalen MTB zum Glück nur in eine Richtung.


----------



## MtB55 (26. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Es geht darum, ob die momentane Regelung Sinn macht, wenn bspsweise in 10 Jahren Akkus auf dem Markt sind, die ein fünfaches an Energie speichern können oder noch besser: mini Brennstoffzelle zu nachtanken.. und wenn gleichzeitig immer mehr eMTBer immer weiter in die Natur vordringen, die normalerweise von jeglichen Besuchern verschont bleibt, *da viel zu weit für Wanderer und normale MTBer*. Denn dann wäre ein Emtb eher eine E-Enduro als ein Fahrrad. Meiner Meinung sind die momentanen Regeln nicht streng genug. Es bedarf entweder einem Verbot für emtb für den Wald oder einer anderen limitierung der Unterstützung, sodass es nicht mehr möglich ist mit 25km/h steile Rampen hochzuschießen.


Ist logisch alles was der MTB nicht mehr erreicht gehört verboten, dazu müsste man noch ein max. Reichweite definierenn, nicht das irgend eine Gruppe ultra Fitter MTB noch in diesen Bereich vordringt, der bisher nur von eMTB erreicht werden kann.


----------



## franzam (26. April 2017)

Klasse statt Masse ist besser als nur Masse


----------



## DIMB GS (26. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Die Infoseite der DIMB ist nicht auf aktuellen Stand der Sachlage.



danke für den Hinweis, da muss ich mal schauen, in welchem Archiv du diesen Link gefunden hast, Stand der Darstellung ist 01.03.2010. Zur aktuellen Rechtslage in D geht es über diesen Link: https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage


----------



## pseudosportler (26. April 2017)

Es dreht  sich hier einiges im Kreis, die einen schreiben wie sie es gerne hätten die anderen wie die rechtliche Lage ist, da klaffen schon einige Lücken auf.
Ich bin auch kein Freund von E-Bikes als Sportgerät, zur mobilitäts erweiterung, Arbeitsweg usw für genial.
Warum ich keine E-Bikes im Wald mag, die dichte an Fahrädern wird steigen, die vorhandenen Probleme werden größer, die Akzeptanz anderer Naturnutzer wird geringer.
Ja ich bin egoistisch und möchte den Wald und vor allem die Berge am liebsten für mich alleine, das ist aber nicht durchsetzbar und ich muss das so akzetieren, genau wie auch die E-Biker.

Zum eigentlichen Pfaden: Gerade in BW wo es die 2 Meterreglung gibt wird durch das vermehrte Auftreten von MTB's egal ob mit oder ohne E-Unterstützung, die Problematik nicht einfacher, denke das macht einigen Leuten Angst das sich die Lage für uns MTB'ler nicht bessert oder in anderen Bundesländer ehr verschlechtert.
Das ist aber nur meine Meinung und Ansicht zum Thema E-MTB.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (26. April 2017)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Besonders gut trainierte Sportler dürften aber auch bergauf mit einem Pedelec mithalten und Spitzensportler ihm sogar davon eilen können.



Was für einen Sinn hat ein Vergleich mit einer sehr kleinen Gruppe von (konditionell) herausragenden Radfahrern?
Der Unterschied zu einem durchschnittlich fitten Radfahrer ist erheblich; der Elektroantrieb verdoppelt oder verdreifacht sogar die Leistungsfähigkeit des Gesamtsystems! 



_Vader schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum was momentan erlaubt ist oder nicht. Denn das ist laut StVo klar. Inwiefern das mit dem Naturschutzgesetz kollidiert weiß ich jetzt nicht. Auch gehts nicht um Lärm- oder Schmutzemissionen (eine E-Enduro (MX) hat auch keine)... und nicht wer wie stark welche Wege zerstört.
> Es geht darum, ob die momentane Regelung Sinn macht,



Genau so.


----------



## Athabaske (26. April 2017)

Es ist doch interessant. In diesem Thema geht es um die "Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg". Es geht um die Änderung eines Gesetzes, ein demokratisch verabschiedetes, bisher juristisch nicht angefochtenes, Gesetz.

Wenn man der Meinung ist, die Gleichstellung von Pedelecs mit Fahrrädern sei allein, weil es so gesetzlich geregelt ist vollkommen in Ordnung und diese Gleichstellung darf auf keinen Fall kritisiert oder gar als Fehltritt markiert werden. Dann sollte man sich zukünftig bitte auch mit dem Waldgesetz in Baden-Württemberg arrangieren und gesetzestreu auf den Forstwegen bleiben.

Vielen Dank liebe MTPedelecisten!

Wir Anarchos, die gegen das Waldgesetz stänkern verringern unser Karma auch nicht wesentlich, wenn wir gegen die Gleichstellung von Pedelecs mit Fahrrädern stänkern.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. April 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ... arrangieren und gesetzestreu auf den Forstwegen bleiben.
> ...


Weil die StVZO für die Totengräber ja auch im Wald gilt: Lämpchen und Speichenstrahler am MTB nicht vergessen!


----------



## adsiebenaz (26. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Weil die StVZO für die Totengräber ja auch im Wald gilt: Lämpchen und Speichenstrahler am MTB nicht vergessen!



Du bist echt der Troll aller Trolle.


----------



## Athabaske (26. April 2017)

Zwei Rückstrahler für hinten, einen vorne, je eine Vorder- und Hinterleuchte, Reflektoren vorne und hinten am Pedal und je vier Seitenreflektoren an jedem Rad (das aber nur, wenn man die hässlichen gelben Teile nimmt, für Sticks gilt an jede Speiche eine) - wenn ich das aus der Radprüfung meiner Tochter noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## MtB55 (26. April 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Zwei Rückstrahler für hinten, einen vorne, je eine Vorder- und Hinterleuchte, Reflektoren vorne und hinten am Pedal und je vier Seitenreflektoren an jedem Rad (das aber nur, wenn man die hässlichen gelben Teile nimmt, für Sticks gilt an jede Speiche eine) - wenn ich das aus der Radprüfung meiner Tochter noch richtig im Kopf habe.


Die schicke Klingel nicht vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. April 2017)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Du bist echt der Troll aller Trolle.


Vielen Dank für die Anerkennung als Dein uneingeschränkter Herrscher!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. April 2017)

DIMB GS schrieb:


> danke für den Hinweis, da muss ich mal schauen, in welchem Archiv du diesen Link gefunden hast, Stand der Darstellung ist 01.03.2010. Zur aktuellen Rechtslage in D geht es über diesen Link: https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage



Der Inhalt des Link ist genauso alt, aus 2010. Übrigens, das Copyright der Seite würde ich auch mal anpassen. Das würde schon mal den Eindruck erwecken das man die Seite pflegt und trägt zudem dazu bei das man ernst genommen wird.







Das Bundesnaturschutzrecht hat sich geändert.

*Bundesnaturschutzgesetz*
*(Gesetz über Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege)*
Artikel 1 des Gesetzes vom 29.07.2009 (BGBl. I S. 2542), in Kraft getreten am 01.03.2010
zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 13.10.2016 (BGBl. I S. 2258) m.W.v. 01.01.2017
Stand: 11.02.2017 aufgrund Gesetzes vom 04.08.2016 (BGBl. I S. 1972)

Naturschutzgesetz >> Teil 6 Erholung in Natur und Landschaft >> § 44 Schranken des Betretungsrechts (zu § 59 Absatz 2 BNatSchG)



> *§ 44*
> *Schranken des Betretungsrechts (zu § 59 Absatz 2 BNatSchG)*
> (1) Das Betretungsrecht gemäß § 59 Absatz 1 BNatSchG umfasst nicht das Fahren mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen, das Abstellen von motorisierten Fahrzeugen und Anhängern, das Zelten oder das Feuermachen. Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern oder Pedelecs (Fahrräder mit elektrischer Motorunterstützung) ohne oder mit Anhänger sowie Krankenfahrstühlen mit oder ohne Motorantrieb ist auf hierfür geeigneten Wegen erlaubt. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen.



Man kann natürlich auch nur das veröffentlichen was einem gerade ins eigene Bild passt, bringt aber recht wenig wenn man ein bestimmtes Ziel verfolgt.

Da Pedelecs mit Fahrrädern gleichgestellt sind auch laut dem Naturschutzgesetz würde man sich ins eigene Bein schiessen wenn man diese verbieten wollen würde. 

Wenn dann müsst Ihr das schon ein bisschen überlegter angehen!

So als Tipp, ich würde erstmal dafür sorgen das die Klassifizierung geändert wird, dann kommt eins zum anderen automatisch.


----------



## Athabaske (26. April 2017)

Betreten des Waldes nach LWaldG Ba-Wü


> Das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen (auch mit Motorantrieb), das Radfahren und das Reiten im Wald sind nur auf Straßen und hierfür geeigneten Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nicht gestattet sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und auf Fußwegen, das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen. § 45 Absatz 2 Satz 2 NatSchG bleibt unberührt.



Für all die gesetzestreuen MTPedelecfahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. April 2017)

@Athabaske


> § 45 Absatz 2 Satz 2 NatSchG bleibt unberührt.



Wieder nur das lesen was einem gerade so in den Kram passt?

Hierbei geht es um das Reiten, steht auch sogar in Fettschrift dort! 
*§ 45*
* Reiten in der freien Landschaft*

Da § 45 Absatz 2 Satz 2 NatSchG unberührt bleibt heisst das man verändert ihn nicht, er gilt so wie er ist.


> (2) In Naturschutzgebieten, Kern- und Pflegezonen von Biosphärengebieten ist das Reiten und Fahren mit bespannten Fahrzeugen nur auf Straßen und befestigten Wegen sowie auf besonders ausgewiesenen Flächen gestattet, soweit die Rechtsverordnung keine abweichenden Regelungen enthält.


Um nichts anderes geht es, hat mit Fahrrad fahren garnichts zutun!


----------



## hawiro (26. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Da Pedelecs mit Fahrrädern gleichgestellt sind auch laut dem Naturschutzgesetz würde man sich ins eigene Bein schiessen wenn man diese verbieten wollen würde.


Danke für diese Bestätigung dessen, was die Rechtslage ist, und was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe. 

Den Leuten, die mich dafür gedisst haben: sorry, aber wer die Rechtslage kennt und sie verstehen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Wenn Euch die Rechtslage nicht passt, dann tut etwas dagegen. Bringt ein Gesetz auf den Weg, das Pedelecs im Wald verbietet. Macht Euch aber darauf gefasst, dass dann MTBs ohne "e" gleich mit verboten werden. Und Ihr deswegen dann auch nicht mehr fahren dürft.


----------



## Athabaske (26. April 2017)

> Das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen (auch mit Motorantrieb), das Radfahren und das Reiten im Wald sind nur auf Straßen und hierfür geeigneten Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. *Nicht gestattet sind* das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und auf Fußwegen, *das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden*


Besser so?


----------



## franzam (26. April 2017)

Mmh, die einen meinen Bundesgesetz, die anderen BaWü, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Tilman (26. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> @Athabaske
> 
> 
> Wieder nur das lesen was einem gerade so in den Kram passt?
> ...



Wenn in einem Gesetz steht, daß ein anderer Paragraph unberührt bleibt, dann heißt das ohnehin nicht, daß er sich ändern würde oder er geändert würde. Das heißt nur, daß der andere Paragraph in seiner Anwendung unberührt bleibt.


----------



## Tilman (26. April 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> Danke für diese Bestätigung dessen, was die Rechtslage ist, und was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe.
> 
> Den Leuten, die mich dafür gedisst haben: sorry, aber wer die Rechtslage kennt und sie verstehen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Wenn Euch die Rechtslage nicht passt, dann tut etwas dagegen. Bringt ein Gesetz auf den Weg, das Pedelecs im Wald verbietet. Macht Euch aber darauf gefasst, dass dann MTBs ohne "e" gleich mit verboten werden. Und Ihr deswegen dann auch nicht mehr fahren dürft.



Das ist schon deshalb nicht zu befürchten, weil Mountainbikes kein justitiabler Begriff sind. Das haben wir lange genug in Stuttgart diskutiert, weil die 2m-Regel ja für alle Fahrräder im Sinne der Wiener Konvention iVm der EU-Richtlinie 2002/24/EG gilt. Ab wann wäre denn ein Fahrrad ein Mountainbike und kein Fahrrad mehr (Reifendicke, Reifenprofil, Rahmenzuschnitt,.....)? Da würde der Förster schnell zum hilflosen TÜV.

Das Pedelec sollte im Wald klarstellend als Fahrrad erlaubt werden, obwohl es bereits als Fahrrad gilt. Pedelecs mit einer unterstützten Geschwindigkeit bis 25 km/h und mit nicht mehr als 250 Watt Motor-Nennleistung sind Fahrräder, entschied die EU, vgl. EU-Richtlinie 2002/24/EG über die Typengenehmigung für zweirädrige und dreirädrige Kraftfahrzeuge v. 18. März 2002. Da aber §37 LWaldG BW*** in Abs.4 einen Genehmigungsvorbehalt  für Kraftfahrzeuge aufweist und man dann erst die speziellere Norm herausfinden müßte, ist, weil das Pedelc gleichzeitig materiell ein KFZ ist, eine entsprechende ausdrückliche Freigabe sinnvoll.

*Man sollte unbeschadet dessen diesen Thread wieder auf das Problem der 2m-Regel in BW zurückführen. 
*
Grundsatz ist hierbei

Radfahren ist im Wald auf allen Wegen auf eigene Gefahr erlaubt - §14 BWaldG* (Regelfall)
Wege können im Einzelfall aus vernünftigem Grunde für Radfahrer _gesperrt_ werden - dto. (Ausnahme vom Regelfall)
In Baden Württemberg ist das umgekehrt und damit _bundesrahmenrechtswidrig_

Radfahren ist nicht auf allen Wegen erlaubt - §37 WaldG BW, 2m-Regel (Regelfall)
die pauschale Sperrung von Wegen (Breite < 2m) kann in begründeten Einzelfällen für Radfahrer behördlich**** aufgehoben werden (Ausnahme vom Regelfall)
*) §§ 59, 60 BNatSchG gelten nicht im Wald. §59 Abs.2 Satz 1 BWaldG verweist hier ausdrücklich auf's anzuwendende Waldrecht
**) die 2m sind oft mangels geeigneter Landmarken gar nicht meßbar
***) §44 NatSchG BW gilt nicht im Wald, es gilt §37 ff. LWaldG BW
****) Der Waldbesitzer kann also nicht "einfach so" fahrradfreundlich die 2m-Regel in seinem Wald aufheben, selbst wenn er wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (26. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Die Infoseite der DIMB ist nicht auf aktuellen Stand der Sachlage. Es sieht eher danach aus, man hat einfach nur das rausgezogen was einem am besten in den Kram passt oder damals in den Kram passte.
> http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm
> 
> So gewinnt man natürlich nix, sieht man ja schon daran wie lange der Thread schon existiert. Da ändern Kilometer lange Postings auch nichts.



Die Seite hat nichts "herausgezogenes" an sich, sondern gab die Rechtslage zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung der Seite wieder. Da war z.B. das BNatSchG noch Rahmenrecht. Wir werden klären, ob es weiterhin einer synoptischen Rechtsdarstellung bedarf. Die Seite würde (habe nun als Pensionär/Rentner mehr Zeit für die DIMB) ggf. entsprechend überarbeitet oder aber gecancelt.

Der Thread könnte, hätte man ihn zum Zeitpunkt der "Geburt" der von allen Landtagsfraktionen in BW beschlossenen 2m-Regel gestartet, noch viele Jahre länger existieren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. April 2017)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ab wann wäre denn ein Fahrrad ein Mountainbike und kein Fahrrad mehr (Reifendicke, Reifenprofil, Rahmenzuschnitt,.....)? Da würde der Förster schnell zum hilflosen TÜV.



Man könnte z.B.die Definition "biomechanisch angetriebenes Gelände- Sportgerät" für das MTB einführen dann hebt es sich von den restl. Fahrrädern und somit von Pedelecs deutlich ab 

Somit bleiben Pedelecs Fahrräder und Fahrräder fahren auf mind. 2 Meter breiten Wegen in BaWü. Anschliessend könnte die Zielsetzung für das "biomechanisch angetriebene Gelände- Sportgerät" sein das es auch auf Wegen fahren darf die weniger als 2 Meter breite aufweisen.

Schlau wa?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (26. April 2017)

@FrankoniaTrails : Deinen Spruch kannst schon mal ändern  - bei mir ist ein Pkw durch ein E-bike ersetzt worden, fahre seit 1,5 Jahren mit dem E zur Arbeit statt mit dem Auto


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. April 2017)

@gruener-Frosch 

Gut, Dir zuliebe ändere ich es um in "Es kann kein Auto *vollständig* ersetzen."


----------



## gruener-Frosch (26. April 2017)

@FrankoniaTrails  doch doch, das Auto wurde verkauft und davon mein Cube Hybrid angeschafft.


----------



## Tilman (27. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Man könnte z.B.die Definition "biomechanisch angetriebenes Gelände- Sportgerät" für das MTB einführen dann hebt es sich von den restl. Fahrrädern und somit von Pedelecs deutlich ab
> 
> Somit bleiben Pedelecs Fahrräder und Fahrräder fahren auf mind. 2 Meter breiten Wegen in BaWü. Anschliessend könnte die Zielsetzung für das "biomechanisch angetriebene Gelände- Sportgerät" sein das es auch auf Wegen fahren darf die weniger als 2 Meter breite aufweisen.
> 
> Schlau wa?



Ab wann ist ein Fahrrad ein Geländefahrrad (Stollenlänge, Rahmenstruktur, Zahl der Ritzel, ....)? Kurzum sehr schlau (werden zudem vor allem diejenigen sagen, die ohnehin auf der 2m-Regel für alle Fahrräder bestehen).

Wir müssen ohne Tricksereien, für die wir eigentlich angeischts der Arbeit, die wir in BW größtenteils ehrenamtlich leisten, ohnehin keine Zeit haben sollten, dabei bleiben, daß die 2m-Regel rechtlich für alle Fahrräder unhaltbar ist, zumal gerade auch auf vielen breiten Waldwegen (sog. Forstautobahnen, vgl. z.B. Taunus, Fuchstanz - Falkenstein) eine unübersehbare Unfallgefahr wegen dort möglicher hoher Geschwindigkeiten bestehen kann, wenn rücksichtslos gefahren würde.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. April 2017)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ab wann ist ein Fahrrad ein Geländefahrrad



Geländefahrrad?
Es ist ein Sportgerät. Ob jeder einzelne damit Sport macht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Man muss sich nur von der derzeitigen  Kategorisierung "Fahrrad" trennen. Fahrräder haben Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger oder einen Hilfsmotor.

Der Weg ist steinig und hart ...viel Erfolg im Bezug auf die Aufhebung der 2 Meter Regel


----------



## hawiro (27. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Fahrräder haben Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger oder einen Hilfsmotor.


Was für ein Unsinn.


----------



## MtB55 (27. April 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn.


Katzenaugen und Klingel fehlen noch.


----------



## Mountain77 (28. April 2017)

Sportgerät oder Fahrrad?









Nicht so einfach, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. April 2017)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Sportgerät oder Fahrrad?
> Nicht so einfach, oder?



Was Du am Ende letztendlich aus und mit dem Sportgerät machst bleibt doch Dir überlassen.
Ein Nicht-, Sportgerät also ein Fahrrad sollte in der Regel StVO konform ausgestattet sein.


----------



## Tilman (28. April 2017)

hawiro schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn.



Genau!

Jeder Versuch (so erfolglos er rgelmäßig sein wird), das MTB aus den anderen Fahrrädern herauszutrennen, schadet dem MTB-Sport und vergeudet Zeit. Wer diese Zeit für Überflüssiges hat, soll sie damit vergeuden, wer nicht, soll weiter qualifuifiziert gegen die 2m-Regel eintreten für welche Art von Fahrrad auch immer.


----------



## Tilman (29. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Was Du am Ende letztendlich aus und mit dem Sportgerät machst bleibt doch Dir überlassen.
> Ein Nicht-, Sportgerät also ein Fahrrad sollte in der Regel StVO konform ausgestattet sein.



"Sollte", aber nicht "muß" oder wie?

Im übrigen, was hat die Ausstattung des Fahrrades mit der StVO zu tun?


----------



## MtB55 (29. April 2017)

Tilman schrieb:


> "Sollte", aber nicht "muß" oder wie?
> 
> Im übrigen, was hat die Ausstattung des Fahrrades mit der StVO zu tun?


Nix.. aber man schreibt halt was.


----------



## Tilman (30. April 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...stimmt, der Strom kommt vollkommen sauber aus der Steckdose...



Im vorliegenden Fall aber, in dem sich die DIMB dafür einsetzt, eine bundes- und grundgesetzwidrige Rechtsgrundlage zu eliminieren, geht es um etwas anderes. Es geht darum, die im Wald relevanten sozialen, ökonomischen und ökologischen Bedingungen in Sachen Mountainbiking abzuprüfen. Insoweit ist es aber irrelevant, woher ein Pedelecbesitzer seinen Strom bezieht (Atom, Kohle, Wind,...), weil sich dieses Kriterium im Wald nicht spezifisch auswirkt.

Das Argument "der Strom kommt vollkommen sauber aus der Steckdose" ist zwar ein korrektes politisches Argument, wenn es darum geht, die Genese der Energieverfügbarkeit an der Wurzel zu packen. Dabei muß es aber dann um die einschlägige Verantwortung der Pedelecbesitzer generell gehen, egal, wo sie fahren*. Denn soweit sich pedelecstromversorgungsursächliche Emissionen oder Risiken (ungedeckter Kredit an die Zukunft bei KKW) wie auch immer negativ auf den Wald auswirken sollten, kommt es auf die Emissions-/Risikoquellenstandorte an. Es ist hingegen jedoch irrelevant, wo das jew. Pedelec gerade zum Einsatz kommt, weil die Schadensursache dann ja längst vorher am Emissions-/Risikoquellenstandort entstanden ist. Wem es also aus rechtlichen Gründen in Sachen 2m-Regel, und um die geht es hier, zu Recht unerheblich erscheint, daß Pedelecs (u.a. lt. gelltender EU-Rechtsnorm) zu den Fahrrädern zählen, der wird sicher dennoch an der Verantwortung des Pedelec-Nutzers hinsichtlich seiner Energieverorgung keine Abstriche machen.

_*) Hierbei ist die Energieversogungsquelle nicht das einzige Problem._


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (3. Mai 2017)

Um noch einen drauf zu setzen: Wenn das Thema tatsächlich die Nachhaltigkeit sein soll, dann ist der Stromverbrauch beim Pedelec ungefähr so relevant wie der Reifenabrieb. Wenn es ein Umweltthema gibt, dann ist es die Herstellung und Haltbarkeit der Akkus.
Da gehts dann u.a. um die notwendige Kapazität und die Pflege (vor allem das richtige Ladeverhalten zur Verlängerung der Lebensdauer). Aber, Hej! Beim Pedelec gehts ja um richtig und falsch und ich komm hier mit Inhalten. Also: Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Mai 2017)

Artikel in der Badischen Zeitung:

Hand in Hand mit dem Schwarzwaldverein

"Uns geht es bei dieser Aktion auch darum, die Kluft zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern zu entschärfen", erklärten übereinstimmend Wieland Valasek, Vorsitzender des Schwarzwaldvereins Emmendingen und Jürgen Hahne, Vereinschef vom MTB Südbaden e.V..

"Ich bin auch kein Freund der Zwei Meter-Verordnung, die lediglich in Baden- Württemberg gilt. Es wird vorgeschrieben, dass erst ab einer Breite von zwei Metern ein Weg mit dem Mountainbike befahren werden darf. Das ist ziemlich unrealistisch", sagt Schwarzwaldvereinsvorsitzender Wieland Valasek, bevor es an die Arbeit geht.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wanderer-und-biker-hand-in-hand

.


----------



## Stopelhopser (6. Mai 2017)

BLHV legt mal wieder zu - gelesen in einem Käseblatt in der Regio

Titel: Das freie Betretungsrecht und seine Grenzen



> Radfahren
> Das Radfahren, auch mit Mountainbikes, ist in Wald und Feldflur
> während des ganzen Jahres außerhalb von Wegen verboten.
> Für Radfahrer gilt also, unabhängig von der Nutzung
> ...



und weiter unten:



> Verbote sind bußgeldbewehrt!
> Wer landwirtschaftliche Flächen entgegen der Verbote betritt
> bzw. außerhalb geeigneter Wege mit dem Fahrrad fährt oder
> reitet, begeht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die mit einer Geldbuße
> ...



Leider ist auf der erwartungsgemäß brechschlechten HP des Verbandes nix davon oder weiteres zu entdecken.
http://www.blhv.de/


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2017)

Dann nehm ichs Auto, komm ich billiger davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Dann nehm ichs Auto, komm ich billiger davon


...nimm den Trecker, dann merkt es keiner...


----------



## vinylator (9. Mai 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...nimm den Trecker, dann merkt es keiner...


Ab welchem Gewicht geht denn ein MTB als Trecker durch? 
Mal ernsthaft: Was da bei uns in BaWü abgeht ist der blanke Schwachsinn. Ich wohne in einem Gebiet, in dem der Grenzverlauf zu Bayern fröhlich durch Wald und Flur eiert. Eben noch illegal unterwegs, ist es zwei Meter weiter das normalste der Welt, auf schmalen Pfaden durch den Wald zu strampeln. Bescheuert.


----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2017)

mußt Du eben rechtzeitig "rübermachen", dann bist Du legal unterwegs...


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2017)

vinylator schrieb:


> Bescheuert.



Die Frage, ob es grundsätzlich notwendig ist die Regelung des Betretungsrecht den Bundesländern zu überlassen könnte man auch mal in den Raum werfen.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (9. Mai 2017)

... etwa in den ländlichen Raum? Natürlich hast du recht, Grundrechte gehören nicht in die Hände von Leuten mit begrenztem Horizont.


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Mai 2017)

Heute auf DIMB Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1260088614112779

_*Pilotprojekt Gipfeltrail fällt beim Test der Badischen Zeitung durch.*

Kaum Gipfel und kaum Trails, dass muss man nach der Lektüre des Artikel feststellen. Die attraktivsten Stellen werden ausgelassen und die Beschilderung ist teilweise nicht vorhanden. Das ist keine Empfehlung für eine Strecke, welche in Baden-Württemberg zum Vorzeigeprojekt werden sollte.

Und so ist das Fazit der Autorin: "Wer beim Gipfeltrail nur Trails, etwa wie in Südtirol oder im Pfälzer Wald erwartet, hat hier keine Freude. Auf den knapp 140 Kilometern finden sich zwar einige reizvolle Trail-Passagen, jedoch überwiegt der Anteil an breiten, geschotterten Forstwegen. Der Großteil der naturbelassenen Wege konnte auch vor der Ausschilderung schon befahren werden, da sie breiter sind als zwei Meter. Probleme mit Fußgängern hat es nur auf breiten Wegen gegeben (...)"

Der gesamte Artikel liegt hinter einer Registrierschranke, die aber kostenfrei ist.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/auf-dem-gipfeltrail-durch-den-hochschwarzwald

._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (28. Mai 2017)

*Hessen Erfolgsmodell, BaWü weiter auf der Suche,*

so beschreibt die aktuelle Ausgabe des Infodienstes "Sport schützt Umwelt", des Deutschen Olympischer Sportbund, die Situation in beiden Bundesländern.

Während in Hessen zwei Sitzungen des runden Tisches ausgereicht haben, eine gesetzliche Lösung zu finden, welche von allen Verbänden als Erfolg gesehen wird, setzt man seitens des Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz Baden-Württemberg weiter auf die Diskriminierung der Radfahrer durch die 2 Meter Regel.

Dass man bundesweit bei der Beurteilung der Erholungsnutzung im Wald schon viel weiter ist, zeigen die vielen anderen Beiträge hochrangiger Funktionäre in der Ausgabe. Wie lange will sich Baden-Württemberg dem Trend noch entgegen stellen?

https://issuu.com/dosb/docs/informationsdienst_ssu_nr122_layfin

.


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Juni 2017)

Sehr guter Artikel in der Böblinger Zeitung
_Radsport: Mountainbiker bewegen sich in Baden-Württemberg am Rande der Legalität / Die Zwei-Meter-Regel aus dem Landeswaldgesetz ist seit Jahren ein Ärgernis_
*Der ordnungswidrige Volkssport*

http://www.bbheute.de/nachrichten/artikel/detail/der-ordnungswidrige-volkssport-17-6-2017/

.


----------



## HelmutK (21. Juni 2017)

Welche Funktion hat die 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg? Sie verbietet das Radfahren auf allen Wegen im Wald, die schmaler als 2 Meter sind. Niemand kann sogenau sagen, wie diese Breite rechtsstaatlich korrekt und willkürfrei gemessen und festgestellt werden soll. Fakt ist aber, wer auf einem Wege mit einer Breite von weniger als 2 Metern im Wald mit einem Fahrrad fährt, begeht eine eine Ordnungswidrig. Das ist die Rechtslage. Aber wie sieht die Praxis aus?

In Deutschland gibt es ca. 3,5 bis 4 Millionen Mountainbiker, d. h. rund 5% der Bundesbürger sind Mountainbiker. Bei einer gleichmäßigen Verteilung über alle Bundesländer müsste es also in Baden-Württemberg ca. 450 bis 500 Tausend Mountainbiker geben, von denen bekanntermaßen die überwiegende Mehrheit die 2-Meter-Regel nicht beachtet. Aber seien wir mal konservativ und gehen davon aus, dass die 2-Meter-Regel nur von rund 250 Tausend Mountainbikern nicht eingehalten wird und diese auch nicht jeden Tag mit dem Rad (Mountainbike) im Wald unterwegs sind, sondern vielleicht nur an 20 Tagen im Jahr und dann die 2-Meter-Regel nicht einhalten. Dann hätten wir allerdings schon fünf Millionen (5.000.000) Ordnungswidrigkeiten. Sollten es noch mehr sein, die sich nicht an diese 2-Meter-Regel halten und/oder sollten die Leute viel häufiger fahren, so würde die Zahl der Ordnungswidrigkeiten noch weiter ansteigen. Vielleicht reden wir dann sogar über mehr als zehn Millionen (10.000.000) Ordnungswidrigkeiten im Jahr. Was wird gegen einen solchen massenhaften Rechtsbruch getan?

Jeder der mit dem Rad und/oder Mountainbike im Wald unterwegs ist, kennt die Antwort: Nichts! Weder die Politik noch die zuständigen Behörden sind in der Lage noch sind sie willens und/oder verfügen über die personellen Mittel, um irgendwelche Kontrollen durchzuführen. Ganz vereinzelte Ausnahmen, die sich in Relation zu der immensen Zahl der Ordnungswidrigkeiten noch nicht einmal im Promillebereich bewegen, bestätigen diesen Befund. Wenn tatsächlich einmal kontrolliert wird und tatsächlich einmal ein Bußgeld verhängt wird, dann hat es einen unter Hunderttausenden getroffen. Alle anderen sind davon gekommen. Wenn tatsächlich einmal eine solche Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet wird, dann handelt es sich um eine unter Millionen. Allen anderen Verstöße bleiben ungesühnt.

Und jetzt müssen sich die Politik und all diejenigen, die an der 2-Meter-Regel festhalten, die Frage stellen, was diese Regel und der damit verbundene Ordnungswidrigkeitentatbestand sollen. Hunderttausende halten sich nicht daran. Millionenfach werden Ordnungswidrigkeiten begangen. Niemand kontrolliert die Einhaltung der 2-Meter-Regel. Niemand ahndet Verstöße gegen die 2-Meter-Regel. Was soll so eine Regel also? 

Hier müssen sich die Verfechter der 2-Meter-Regel und diejenigen, die an dieser festhalten und sogar meinen, die 2-Meter-Regel habe sich bewährt, die einfache Frage gefallen lassen: "in welcher Welt leben Sie eigentlich?" Wenn es wahrscheinlicher ist, vom Blitz getroffen zu werden (angeblich liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei 1:3.000.0000) als für einen Verstoß gegen die 2-Meter-Regel bestraft zu werden, dann handelt es sich bei dieser Regel offensichtlich um Unsinn. Wenn ein Ordnungswidrigkeitentatbestand geschaffen wird, den niemand beachtet und den niemand kontrolliert, dann handelt es sich bei einem solchen Ordnungswidrigkeitentatbestand offensichtlich um Unsinn. Die Verfechter und Befürworter der 2-Meter-Regel sollten sich deshalb selbst einmal fragen, soweit sie dazu überhaupt noch in der Lage, wofür sie stehen.


----------



## GG71 (21. Juni 2017)

@HelmutK mir ist nicht ganz klar, was Deine Aussage sein soll. Mehr Kontrolle?


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2017)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Vielleicht reden wir dann sogar über mehr als zehn Millionen (10.000.000) Ordnungswidrigkeiten im Jahr.





GG71 schrieb:


> mir ist nicht ganz klar, was Deine Aussage sein soll.


Da hat also der Gesetzgeber einen Ordnungswidrigkeitentatbestand geschaffen der entsprechend oft erfüllt wird und es passiert nichts - also wirklich nichts - und damit sind nicht die Kontrollen gemeint. 
In anderen Bundesländern gibt es diesen Bußgeldtatbestand nicht und es passiert das Gleiche


----------



## HelmutK (22. Juni 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> @HelmutK mir ist nicht ganz klar, was Deine Aussage sein soll. Mehr Kontrolle?



Mehr Kontrolle? Ganz sicher nicht  Die 2-Meter-Regel ist vor dem von mir aufgezeigten Hintergrund ganz einfach verfassungswidrig, denn das, was ich da beschrieben habe, nennt man ein "strukturelles  Vollzugsdefizit" https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vollzugsdefizit


----------



## Shefffield (22. Juni 2017)

Die Verfassungswidrigkeit von Gesetzen hat die Politik noch nie interessiert. Kassiert das BVG ein solches Gesetz, wird ein neuer Name draufgepappt und es wird einfach neu eingereicht.

Alternativ wird ein störender Artikel im Grundgesetz auch einfach geändert, wie gerade diesen Monat, als der Bund die Länder eingekauft hat (man könnte es auch bestochen nennen), um eine Privatisierung der Autobahnen und damit neue Geschäftsbereiche für die darbenden Versicherungskonzerne vorzubereiten.

Und wo wir bei dem Thema sind: wie viele Ordnungswidrigkeiten begeht das autofahrende Volk hierzulande wohl _pro Minute_?

Edit: "Auf die Verfassung scheißen 2.0"

http://www.zeit.de/digital/datensch...er-gesetz-bundestag-beschluss/komplettansicht


----------



## DMLRUS (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo, 

Frage an die Experten. 

Auf meinem Lieblings trail baut jemand ständig Hindernisse auf. Mal sind es holz Barrikaden mal lose Steine.  Neulich habe ich aufgrund überstehenden Holzes, ein Sturz erlitten.

 Ich bin nicht verletzt,  dafür hat jetzt mein Bike paar Kratzer mehr.

Wie sollte man sich in solchen Situationen verhalten?  

Antwort auch gerne per PN.

Gruß aus Schwarzwald


----------



## ciao heiko (29. Juni 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Wie sollte man sich in solchen Situationen verhalten?


Ich gehe mal davon aus es handelt sich um einen offiziellen Weg. Den Bildern nach sieht er auch 2 Meter breit aus. Es wäre zumindest eine Ermessenssache, ob man darauf in BaWü fahren darf.

Gegen ein paar Äste über den Weg kann man nicht viel machen ausser die Äste möglichst weit bergab zu werfen.

Hier ist aber schon zu sehen, dass es absichtliche Hindernisse sind. Du solltest das deinem zuständigen Forstamt melden. Viel Aussicht auf Erfolg dürfte aber nicht bestehen.

Es ist auch prinzipiell auf Sicht zu fahren. Da die Äste eigentlich gut sichtbar sind musst du dir auch selbst zurechnenen lassen wenn du stürzt. Deshalb besser nicht erwähnen dass du gestürzt bist, sondern dass der Weg durch die Äste versperrt wird.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juni 2017)

Strafanzeige wegen versuchter Schwerer und Gefährlicher Körperverletzung, damit eine Spurensicherung durchgeführt wird.
Installieren einer versteckten Überwachungskamera, da die Fallenstellerei ja offensichtlich wiederholt wird.  Das muss aber mit Forstamt/Waldbesitzer abgesprochen werden.

Ansonsten hat Heiko ja schon alles gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (29. Juni 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ch gehe mal davon aus es handelt sich um einen offiziellen Weg.


Wenn es kein offizieller Weg ist, dann sagt euch der Besitzer dadurch, dass er nicht will, dass da jemand fährt. Das habt ihr dann zu respektieren.


----------



## Athabaske (29. Juni 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Wenn es kein offizieller Weg ist, dann sagt euch der Besitzer dadurch, dass er nicht will, dass da jemand fährt. Das habt ihr dann zu respektieren.


...mit an den Baum geschraubten Ästen?

Was ist ein offizieller Weg? Wie kann man den erkennen? Ein Weg ist ein Weg und darf begangen werden, egal wem der Wald gehört. Ist er breiter als 2 m darf er befahren werden.

Mit den verschraubten Hindernissen wird der Weg auch für Spaziergänger, Wanderer oder Jogger gesperrt. Sollte der Heimwerker nicht auch der Waldbesitzer sein, hat er vermutlich sogar Sachbeschädigung begangen.

Das Ganze allerdings als Falle hochzustilisieren ist vollkommen übertrieben. Die Barrikaden erscheinen auf den Bildern so auffällig, da kann man verlangen rechtzeitig anhalten zu können. Es könnte ja auch ein anderes Hindernis auf dem Weg sein, ein kreuzendes Wildschwein oder ein Wanderer entgegenkommen. Die wären alle weniger auffällig.


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juni 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Frage an die Experten.
> 
> ...


Eine ähnliche Blockade ist auch auf meinem Lieblingstrail erbaut worden.
Stämme wurden so gelegt, daß man drüberklettern mußte.
Ich habe sie liegen lassen, jedoch vorne angehäuft und weiter hinten auch etwas.
Somit nutze ich es als Sprung  Was fabelhaft funktioniert und Spaß macht


----------



## Das-Licht (29. Juni 2017)

...für mich sieht das auf den Fotos wie ein einspuriger Weg aus. Die Art und Weise des Verbarrikadierens lässt mich einen Jagdpächter dahinter vermuten. Im Allgemeinen weiß dann auch der Revierleiter vom Forst darüber Bescheid. Frag da mal nach, weil Dir das als Fußgänger! aufgefallen ist.  Und sage dann mal hier Bescheid, was dabei rauskam.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (3. Juli 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Wie sollte man sich in solchen Situationen verhalten?


Das sieht ja schwer nach Stöckchenleger "enhanced" aus.
Ich würde da irgendwo 'ne Spycam platzieren und mal sehen, welchen "Experte" da zugange ist.
Mal davon abgesehen, sind die ganzen verzinkten Torx-Schrauben auch für die Bäume nicht gerade gesund.

VG M.


----------



## gumpsi (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo MTB'ler in BaWü/Rest der Welt 
Wahrscheinlich wurde das schon oft thematisiert, trotzdem muss ich es nochmal ansprechen. 
Es geht um Strava. 
Ich habe mich letzte Woche angemeldet, um mich mit Kumpels bergauf zu messen. 
Beim hochladen werden automatisch auch die Trailsegmente hochgeladen. 
Was dort abgeht ist komplett daneben. Bergab fahren manche Leute auf Trails mit einem Schnitt von über 40 km/h. 
Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass Behörden und Waldbesitzer Strava schon entdeckt haben oder demnaechst entdecken werden und das für sich nutzen werden.
An die Leute die sich bergab messen wollen. 
Bitte Bitte nicht in einem Wald in dem Familien spazieren gehen/Hunde Gassi gehen etc.. 
Es gibt Bikeparks, die freuen sich über euren Besuch. 
Die Leute die sowas a) machen und b) auch noch hochladen erweisen Leuten, die eine sinnvolle Lösung finden wollen einen Bärendienst. 
Vllt. könnte man das in Radtreffs, Facebookgruppen etc. auch mal thematisieren. 
Mfg gumpsi
und allen mit gesundem Menschenverstand ausgestatteten Radlern einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Athabaske (3. Juli 2017)

gumpsi schrieb:


> und allen mit gesundem Menschenverstand ausgestatteten Radlern einen schönen Tag


...wenn Du jetzt noch einen Ratschlag parat hättest wie man die mit ungesundem Menschenverstand erreichen will...


----------



## gumpsi (3. Juli 2017)

Das ist leider das Problem. Habe mir dazu auch schon Gedanken gemacht.
Ich finde es erstmal wichtig das das Problem thematisiert wird. So kann es wie gesagt im Freundeskreis/Radtreff etc. angesprochen werden. 
Eine andere Idee wäre: Wenn ein großer Verein wie der DIMB, Strava Druck machen könnte DH Segmente in Bereichen wie z.B Schönbuch zu sperren. Bzw. DH Segmente einfach nicht freizuschalten. So könnte man sie erst garnicht erstellen. Das könnte zumindest manchen die Motivation nehemen auch noch das letzte km/h rauszukitzeln.


----------



## tnk (3. Juli 2017)

gumpsi schrieb:


> Hallo MTB'ler in BaWü/Rest der Welt
> Wahrscheinlich wurde das schon oft thematisiert, trotzdem muss ich es nochmal ansprechen.
> Es geht um Strava.
> Ich habe mich letzte Woche angemeldet, um mich mit Kumpels bergauf zu messen.
> ...


Halte ich für kein sonderlich gutes Argument. Ich benutze auch Strava in Bergab Segmenten, aber solange man so fährt, dass man in Sichtweite anhalten kann, ist das auch kein Problem. Man muss halt damit leben können, dass es diesesmal eben nix mit Bestzeit war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (3. Juli 2017)

gumpsi schrieb:


> ...Was dort abgeht ist komplett daneben. Bergab fahren manche Leute auf Trails mit einem Schnitt von über 40 km/h...



Und bei welcher Geschwindigkeit ist die Grenze???


----------



## tnk (3. Juli 2017)

stengele schrieb:


> Und bei welcher Geschwindigkeit ist die Grenze???


Laut Wanderern wahrscheinlich bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## gumpsi (3. Juli 2017)

tnk schrieb:


> , aber solange man so fährt, dass man in Sichtweite anhalten kann, ist das auch kein Problem. Man muss halt damit leben können, dass es diesesmal eben nix mit Bestzeit war.


Genau das ist der Punkt. Es geht nicht um einzelne km/h. Jeder müsste seine Geschwindigkeit an seine Könnenstufe, Bodenbeschaffenheit und Sichtweite etc. anpassen. 
Mein persönliches Gefühl mit Strava ist: viele Leute die ich sonst als "gemäßigte" Bergabfahrer kenne, fangen an sich über die Zeiten zu definieren und Sicherheitsgedanken geraten so in den Hintergrund. 
Es geht also nicht nur um die Unbelehrbaren.

Reine Interesse, warum benutzt du Strava für bergab Segmente, wenn die Bestzeit dir egal ist?


----------



## tnk (3. Juli 2017)

gumpsi schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Es geht nicht um einzelne km/h. Jeder müsste seine Geschwindigkeit an seine Könnenstufe, Bodenbeschaffenheit und Sichtweite etc. anpassen.
> Mein persönliches Gefühl mit Strava ist: viele Leute die ich sonst als "gemäßigte" Bergabfahrer kenne, fangen an sich über die Zeiten zu definieren und Sicherheitsgedanken geraten so in den Hintergrund.
> Es geht also nicht nur um die Unbelehrbaren.
> 
> Reine Interesse, warum benutzt du Strava für bergab Segmente, wenn die Bestzeit dir egal ist?



Den Aspekt hab ich so bis jetzt nicht betrachtet...

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass sie mir egal sind. Nur wenn eben jmd entgegen kommt muss man halt anhalten und vom Gas gehen. Damit nimmt man in Kauf, dass dieses mal die Zeit auf gut Deutsch im Eimer ist. Dann probiert man es eben beim nächsten mal nochmal und hofft im Sinne der Bestzeit darauf, dass da dann keiner "im Weg" ist. Wenn doch dann gehts halt genauso weiter.


----------



## GG71 (3. Juli 2017)

Ich benutze selbst kein Strava, bekomme aber immer wieder die Rückmeldung, wie weit die "Secret Spots" schon alle digitalisiert wurden.
Bin auch der Meinung, dass dies zwangsläufig zu Probleme führen wird.
Leute, schaltet Hirn ein, die Tracklogs als NonPublic zu uploaden zeigt die Daten zwar nicht personenbezogen an, die Online-Kraken nutzen die Daten dennoch um ihre "Karten" und "Verkehrsdaten" zu verbessern.
Wenn jemand unbedingt Tracklogs braucht, dann bitte Offline-Produkte verwenden.
Ansonsten braucht Ihr euch nicht zu wundern, wenn aus Gelegenheitsnutzung Massentourismus und dementsprechend ein Konfliktzone wird.


----------



## dickerbert (3. Juli 2017)

Funktioniert das denn überhaupt sinnvoll? Ich hatte bisher nur Handys mit schlechten GPS Empfang im Wald und selbst mit meinem Garmin Gerät hatte ich zuletzt eine Maximalgeschwindigkeit von 160km/h. 
Finde die Überlegung gut, dass nur bergauf Bestzeiten gesammelt werden können. Wird aber schwierig werden, das umzusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gumpsi (3. Juli 2017)

Also ich habe ein Garmin, dort kommen schon ziemlich plausible Werte heraus. 
Das Umsetzen würde nur funktionieren, wenn man sich als Fahrradfahrer zusammenschließt bzw. sich gemeinsam dazu entscheidet. Wenn viele diese Idee gutfinden könnte man sich auch mal an den DIMB wenden bzw. Strava direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## stengele (3. Juli 2017)

Gefähliche Segmente können auch bei Strava gemeldet werden. Aber wir kommen wieder vom Thema ab.


----------



## scratch_a (3. Juli 2017)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Funktioniert das denn überhaupt sinnvoll? Ich hatte bisher nur Handys mit schlechten GPS Empfang im Wald und selbst mit meinem Garmin Gerät hatte ich zuletzt eine Maximalgeschwindigkeit von 160km/h.
> Finde die Überlegung gut, dass nur bergauf Bestzeiten gesammelt werden können. Wird aber schwierig werden, das umzusetzen.



Kommt natürlich immer auf die Ausstattung und Empfang drauf an. Aber mein Garmin mit Geschwindigkeitssensor scheint schon relativ genau zu sein.

Nur bergauf Bestzeiten? Hast du schon mal fitte E-Biker gesehen, wie die einen Trail hinauf schießen können? Da kann es genauso zu gefährlichen Situationen kommen. 
Ich selber benutze Strava (noch), bin da aber eher aus anderen Gründen dabei. Bestzeiten sind mir relativ egal, aber hin und wieder schau ich natürlich auch, wie ich im Gegensatz zu anderen unterwegs bin. Hätte aber kein Problem damit, wenn es keine Segmente mehr geben würde.

Etwas verbieten ist oft der schnellste und einfachste Weg, aber nicht immer der Nachhaltigste. Es wäre weit aus besser, wenn die Leute selber so klug oder entsprechend erzogen wären und anständig damit umgehen würden. Eine generelle Lösung wird es nicht geben, aber das Problem betrifft alle Regionen, nicht nur BW.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juli 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Ich benutze selbst kein Strava, bekomme aber immer wieder die Rückmeldung, wie weit die "Secret Spots" schon alle digitalisiert wurden.
> Bin auch der Meinung, dass dies zwangsläufig zu Probleme führen wird.
> Leute, schaltet Hirn ein, die Tracklogs als NonPublic zu uploaden zeigt die Daten zwar nicht personenbezogen an, die Online-Kraken nutzen die Daten dennoch um ihre "Karten" und "Verkehrsdaten" zu verbessern.
> Wenn jemand unbedingt Tracklogs braucht, dann bitte Offline-Produkte verwenden.
> Ansonsten braucht Ihr euch nicht zu wundern, wenn aus Gelegenheitsnutzung Massentourismus und dementsprechend ein Konfliktzone wird.


Es ist durchaus möglich strava zu verbieten die Daten für die heatmaps zu nutzen.


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juli 2017)

MTB Falle bei Gengenbach entdeckt.
https://www.bo.de/lokales/ortenauticker/mountainbike-falle-bei-gengenbach-rechtzeitig-entdeckt


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Juli 2017)

*Es sind nur militante Mountainbiker gegen 2 Meter Regel,*

*so meint es Minister Hauk* im Interview mit dem Webradio Detektor FM. 
Zur Erinnerung. Es waren die Radverbände ADFC BW, BRV, WRSV und DIMB welche die Petition gemeinsam gegen die 2 Meter Regel gestartet haben. 58.000 Mountainbiker haben unterschrieben.

Allen diesen Mountainbikern und Verbänden vorzuwerfen militant zu sein ist ein starkes Stück. 

Dass das Land in der Radstrategie BW vereinbart hat das Landeswaldgesetz zu überprüfen ist dem Minister noch nicht einmal bekannt. 

Weitere Statements des Ministers zur 2 Meter Regel in der Sendung. Das Interview beginnt ab Minute 2:30.

https://detektor.fm/d.php?f=wp-content/uploads/2017/07/antritt-juli-2017-podcast.mp3

oder die ganze Sendung unter

https://detektor.fm/gesellschaft/an...tscheid-fahrrad-tour-start-2017-flitterwochen


----------



## tnk (8. Juli 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Es sind nur militante Mountainbiker gegen 2 Meter Regel,*
> 
> *so meint es Minister Hauk* im Interview mit dem Webradio Detektor FM.
> Zur Erinnerung. Es waren die Radverbände ADFC BW, BRV, WRSV und DIMB welche die Petition gemeinsam gegen die 2 Meter Regel gestartet haben. 58.000 Mountainbiker haben unterschrieben.
> ...


Auch so Aussagen wie dass es so gut wie niemanden gibt den die Regel ernsthaft stört So ein scheiß Gerede geht mir aufn Keks.
Oder das bei solchen Diskussionen jedesmal auf die Forstwege verwiesen wird


----------



## prince67 (8. Juli 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es sind nur militante Mountainbiker gegen 2 Meter Regel,
> so meint es Minister Hauk


Im Geiste ein Bruder Erdogans!
Alle die dagegen sind, sind Terroristen.


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Juli 2017)

Bitte schreibt an den Bürgerbeauftragten.
https://beteiligungsportal.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/vorschlagen/buergerbeauftragter/

Und hier bei Minister Hauk kommentieren.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1432863953446849&id=103713183028606&hc_location=ufi


----------



## vinylator (8. Juli 2017)

Andere Möglichkeit: Nur noch auf den regulären Strassen fahren, Gebiete mit Radwegbenutzungspflicht meiden, selbstverständlich auch so, dass man nicht ganz am Rand fährt. Idealerweise an schönen Sonntagnachmittagen auf der Alb, wenn die ganzen Heckenscheisser ihre Sterne ausführen. Und natürlich tagtäglich in unerträglicher Penetranz im Berufsverkehr. Schild/T-Shirt mit Aufschrift "Ich bin im Wald nicht gern gesehen". Dann gehts schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Juli 2017)

Bezweifle, dass Du soviel zivilen Ungehorsam im Schwabenländle hinbekommst.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Juli 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bezweifle, dass Du soviel zivilen Ungehorsam im Schwabenländle hinbekommst.


Der schwabe ist der geborene königsmörder!


----------



## beuze1 (18. Juli 2017)

Arschlecken.....weiterfahren


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Juli 2017)

Schwäbische Zeitung greift das Thema auf
*Minister: Mountainbiker sind „militante“ Radler*
Forstminister spricht von „militanten“ Zweiradfahrern – Szene fühlt sich durch Landesregeln gegängelt

http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...r-sind-„militante“-Radler-_arid,10703165.html


----------



## Grossvater (18. Juli 2017)

Was mich aber mindestens genauso nervt wie diese Verbohrtheit, sind die immer gleichen Bilder in der Presse, wenns ums Mountainbiken geht. 
Als ob jeder MTBler ausnahmslos im DH-Fetisch und ständig nur vollgas auf Rentnerjagd unterwegs wäre 
Dass uns so beim uninformierten Fußvolk eine "Platzdajetzkommichmentalität" unterstellt wird, ist ja letztendlich nur logisch.
Mann  Ist das eigentlich Absicht - oder findet der Schreiber so seinen Artikel halt irgendwie "cooler"???

Sorry - ich weiß - nix neues. Aber ich muss es einfach grad mal loswerden.


----------



## Athabaske (18. Juli 2017)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Als ob jeder MTBler ausnahmslos im DH-Fetisch und ständig nur vollgas auf Rentnerjagd unterwegs wäre


...Du vielleicht nicht, alle anderen schon.


----------



## Grossvater (18. Juli 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...Du vielleicht nicht, alle anderen schon.


mhhh... klingt nach dem klassischen Geisterfahrerproblem   wie nur einer? hunderte !! 

puhh - brauch ich am Ende noch n neues Outfit - auch das noch


----------



## GG71 (18. Juli 2017)

Noch ein Artikel - ohne Bilder ;-)
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/news/leb....urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-170718-99-284391


----------



## damage0099 (19. Juli 2017)

Auf DIE 80km im Schönbuch bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traufradler (19. Juli 2017)

heute in der Südwestpresse:


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Juli 2017)

Traufradler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 625512 heute in der Südwestpresse:



Ganzer Artikel:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...-mehr-strecken-fuer-ihren-sport-15447732.html

Der württembergische Radsportverband stellt sich gegen Hauk:
_Das zuständige Ministerium lehnt die Abschaffung der Zwei-Meter-Regel ab. Das kritisiert der Radsportverband. Lessau wünscht sich, dass Waldwege grundsätzlich für's Mountainbiken zugelassen sind und nur besonders sensible Bereiche oder stark bewanderte Wege ausgeschlossen werden._


----------



## Traufradler (19. Juli 2017)

Traufradler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 625512 heute in der Südwestpresse:


In der Ausgabe Reutlingen/Metzingen der SWP war nur dieser kurze Hinweis drin, kein ganzer Artikel.
Deutet evtl auf die Wichtigkeit hin, wie Redaktionen auf das Thema reagieren.


----------



## Grossvater (19. Juli 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> ...ohne Bilder ;-)


sehr schön  geht doch


----------



## beuze1 (20. Juli 2017)

Grossvater schrieb:


> sehr schön  geht doch



ja, auch schön geschrieben


> tauchen drei Mountainbiker auf, nehmen die engen Kurven des Weges, fahren über Wurzeln und kommen mit einer harten Bremsung auf einem Kiesweg zum Stehen.


----------



## GG71 (20. Juli 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ja, auch schön geschrieben


Kein Bild, nur bildhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (27. Juli 2017)

Die heutige Sendung in der Mediathek:

http://www.arte.tv/de/videos/071437-001-A/re-wanderer-gegen-mountainbiker

Interessant. Sehr Marketing-geschickt auch der pensionierte österreichische Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## dopero (28. Juli 2017)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar was Du mit "Sehr Marketing-geschickt" ausdrücken willst.
Ich fand die Darstellung in der Sendung ziemlich neutral und der Anwalt ist halt nun mal ein Anwalt und auch noch Österreicher ;-).

P.S.
Erstsendung war schon am 26.6.17.


----------



## prince67 (28. Juli 2017)

Hillside schrieb:


> der pensionierte österreichische Rechtsanwalt


Wieso riecht ein MTB Fahrer anders als ein Wanderer oder Jäger oder Forstarbeiter?


----------



## trail_desire (28. Juli 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Wieso riecht ein MTB Fahrer anders als ein Wanderer oder Jäger oder Forstarbeiter?


Vielleicht weil wir den Schnaps und das Bier meistens erst _nach_ dem Waldbesuch trinken.......


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juli 2017)

Hahahaha,
Der Jäger schützt das Wild....
....u.a. vor stinkenden Mountainbikern.
Ich lach mich tot!
Und er glaubt sogar noch, was er da faselt 
Leute gibt's


----------



## Tilman (29. Juli 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Bitte schreibt an den Bürgerbeauftragten.
> https://beteiligungsportal.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/vorschlagen/buergerbeauftragter/
> 
> Und hier bei Minister Hauk kommentieren.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1432863953446849&id=103713183028606&hc_location=ufi



Fiel mir eben nur mal so ein


----------



## DMLRUS (4. August 2017)

Hillside schrieb:


> Die heutige Sendung in der Mediathek:
> 
> http://www.arte.tv/de/videos/071437-001-A/re-wanderer-gegen-mountainbiker
> 
> ...



Beitrag ist sachlich und auch für unbeteiligte gut verständlich. 

Das unter Biker und Wanderer nicht geistig stabile Personen gibt ist kein Geheimnis.

Andererseits sind es nur wenige Ausnahmen. 

Mit gegenseitigem Respekt wird man am Pfad mehr erreichen, als im Gesetzbuch.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. August 2017)

*Die DIMB im Interview mit Antritt: Die Fahrradsendung auf detektor.fm zu den Äusserungen von Herrn Minister Peter Hauk MdL*

"Wir würden uns wünschen, der Herr Minister würde eine neutrale Position beziehen und abwarten, was die Verbände untereinander abmachen, und nicht einfach vorgreifen und sagen, er hält an der Zwei-Meter-Regel fest. Wir brauchen einen Minister, der uns Verbände vereint, und nicht einen, der uns spaltet."

Das ganze Interview im Podcast bei Detektor.FM 
https://detektor.fm/gesellschaft/antritt-dimb-will-zwei-meter-regel-abschaffen


----------



## ciao heiko (6. August 2017)

*Ausbau der Mountainbikestrecke "Gipfeltrail" kommt nur langsam voran
*
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/tit...kestrecke-gipfeltrail-kommt-nur-langsam-voran


----------



## DMLRUS (6. August 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Ausbau der Mountainbikestrecke "Gipfeltrail" kommt nur langsam voran
> *
> https://www.badische-zeitung.de/tit...kestrecke-gipfeltrail-kommt-nur-langsam-voran



Der trail ist ein PR Witz. ich  Komme selber aus Schwarzwald. Wenn man Lust hat Breite Waldwegen zu fahren muss man nicht zwingend extra Gipfel Trail fahren. 

Da haben unsere Nachbarn in Frankreich mehr zu bieten. Lac blanc und la bresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traufradler (28. September 2017)

Heute in der Südwestpresse zu  Mountainbike und Frieden im Wald, speziell Schönbuch:

http://www.swp.de/reutlingen/nachri...-zwischen-radlern-und-wanderern-15805883.html


----------



## Black-Under (28. September 2017)

Mir muss mal einer dieser "Naturschützer" (ich bezeichne mich selber als einer) erklären warum die Natur mehr geschützt ist wenn der Weg 2m breit ist.
Ist es nicht eher so dass es dem Wald mehr schadet eine 3m Schneise für einen 2m Wirtschaftsweg in den Wald zu hauen als ein knapp 1m breiter Trampelpfad.
Alles dümmliches Gerede.


----------



## Beorn (29. September 2017)

Komisch, als ich noch in Tübingen gewohnt hab, war im Schönbuch an sich nie ein Problem. Hab fast 100km/Woche im Schönbuch verbracht, werktags und an Wochenenden, und Stress gabs da nie übermäßig.


----------



## Black-Under (29. September 2017)

Beorn schrieb:


> Komisch, als ich noch in Tübingen gewohnt hab, war im Schönbuch an sich nie ein Problem. Hab fast 100km/Woche im Schönbuch verbracht, werktags und an Wochenenden, und Stress gabs da nie übermäßig.


Das wird alles von wenigen aufgebauscht.
Ich fahre regelmäßig im Siebengebirge, ich habe nur mit max. 1% der Wanderer Probleme. In der Zeitung wird aber immer von häufigen Problemen zwischen Wanderern und MTBlern berichtet. Das passt nicht zusammen, das liegt daran dass die Lokalblättchen unreflektiert und unrecherchiert das schreiben was ihnen diese Pseudoumweltschützer erzählen. 
Aber keiner erwähnt dass ein Förster z.B. nichts mit Umweltschutz am Hut hat, genau so wenig wie ein Bauer.


----------



## TTT (29. September 2017)

Letztlich geht es auch im Schönbuch mal wieder nicht um den Naturschutz, sondern darum, dass man möglichst ungestört den Umbau zum Wirtschaftswald vollziehen will. Dazu passen Wegekonzepte, die die Zugänglichkeit für die Erholungssuchenden einschränken oder erschweren: https://www.facebook.com/Waldwahrheit/posts/1289275887865896
Und mit dem Deckmantel des Umweltschutzes kann man sehr gut seine Lobbyinteressen vertreten. "Umweltschützer" dürfen sich über die Anführungszeichen dann nicht beschweren, wenn sie sich für diese Interessen missbrauchen lassen: https://www.facebook.com/Waldwahrheit/posts/1307247989402019


----------



## DMLRUS (29. September 2017)

Heute hat mich ein Pferde Reiter mit unfreundlichen Ton daran erinnert das ich in BW auf dem Weg unter 2 Meter nichts zu suchen habe. Er hat mir mit Anzeige gedroht, falls er mich auf dem Trail sieht. Darauf hin habe ich ihn schönen Tag gewünscht.
Leider gibt es Menschen die Bedürfnis haben den Wald nur für sich zu beanspruchen.


----------



## burki111 (29. September 2017)

Wobei der Reiter sich in BW auch nur (falls nicht explizit erlaubt) auf Wegen mit mindestens 3m Breite bewegen darf.
Mich regen da von Pferden zertrampelte und zugeschissene Pfade schon etwas auf, doch sollte man die einzelnen Interessengruppen nicht gegeneinander ausspielen und in meiner sehr dünnbesiedelten Region (oberes Donautal) war und ist die 2m-Regel einfach kein reales Problem.


----------



## Stopelhopser (29. September 2017)

In der Tat habe ich schon deutlich mehr "Pferde Verbot" Schilder denn "Rad Verbot" Schilder gesehen. Im Wald und auch im öffentlichen Raum.


----------



## hulster (30. September 2017)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> In der Tat habe ich schon deutlich mehr "Pferde Verbot" Schilder denn "Rad Verbot" Schilder gesehen. Im Wald und auch im öffentlichen Raum.



Das ist doch genau der übliche Effekt. Wenn mal selber eingeschränkt wird, will man auch, das andere sich an ihre Einschränkungen halten. Die typische Motivation von Hilfspolizisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2017)

Mit dem Unterschied, dass Pferde bzw. Reiter mit Pferden bereits in den 70er Jahren nur erlaubte Wege benutzen durften.


----------



## TTT (1. Oktober 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Heute hat mich ein Pferde Reiter mit unfreundlichen Ton daran erinnert das ich in BW auf dem Weg unter 2 Meter nichts zu suchen habe. Er hat mir mit Anzeige gedroht, falls er mich auf dem Trail sieht. Darauf hin habe ich ihn schönen Tag gewünscht.
> Leider gibt es Menschen die Bedürfnis haben den Wald nur für sich zu beanspruchen.


Ich hätte ihm höflich Nachhilfe im Lesen angeboten, damit er in dem Paragraphen auch gleich die 3m-Regel für Reiter nachlesen kann. Und da er trotz völliger Unkenntnis der Sachlage mehr Wert auf Rechthaberei statt Rücksichtnahme steht, hätte ich ihm angeboten, zukünftig darauf zu verzichten und explizit für ihn nicht mehr abzubremsen (was du ja vermutlich getan hast).


> Nicht gestattet sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und auf Fußwegen, das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden;


----------



## cobaltracer (6. Oktober 2017)

Wer ist denn hier im Forum schon mal wirklich angezeigt worden mit Geldstrafe und Co., weil er sich nicht an die regionalen Gesetze gehalten hat?
Bin vor 8 Wochen auf einer meiner Runden vom Waldbesitzer/Förster sogar gefragt worden, ob er mir die Schranke aufsperren soll? Ob ich wohl so unglenk ausgesehen habe ;-) Habe mich höflich bedankt und bin wie immer um die Schranke rumgezirkelt und weiter gings.
Gibt auch scheinbar andere Zeitgenossen. Die Waldarbeiter haben mich in der Sommerzeit früh morgens um 6 Uhr immer gegrüßt und schnell Platz gemacht, damit ich durchkomme. Bin aber auch in NRW zu Hause. Bei uns gilt: Levve un levve losse (übersetzt: leben und leben lassen). Aber ein paar Irre gibt es bei uns auch


----------



## Goiskopf (6. Oktober 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Wer ist denn hier im Forum schon mal wirklich angezeigt worden mit Geldstrafe und Co., weil er sich nicht an die regionalen Gesetze gehalten hat?
> ...



Hier! Mit 10 Kids während eines Trainings in den Vereinstrikots...


----------



## Zep2008 (6. Oktober 2017)

und was hat das gekostet?


----------



## burki111 (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass es hier um die Gesetzeslage bzw. die Auslegung dieser in BW geht.
Für andere (Bundes)Länder gibt es genügend andere threads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cobaltracer (6. Oktober 2017)

burki111 schrieb:


> Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass es hier um die Gesetzeslage bzw. die Auslegung dieser in BW geht.
> Für andere (Bundes)Länder gibt es genügend andere threads.


Ich darf aber schon mal fragen, wer von euch in BW eine konkrete Strafe bekommen hat, obwohl ich aus NRW komme oder worauf bezog sich Dein Hinweis? 
Ist aber vermutlich auch kein Zufall, dass wir in NRW relativ gut auskommen und in Süddeutschland die Biker und Forstbesitzer/Natürschützer in den Gräben liegen und aufeinander feuern. Habe beruflich immer wieder in Süddeutschland zu tun: Die Leute tun sich viel schwerer mit einem offenen, unverkrampften Dialog, sind so verbissen und wundern sich immer, warum die Rheinländer fröhlicher sind.


----------



## Zep2008 (6. Oktober 2017)

Der letzte der mich angemacht hat war aus Bonn, meist sind es Urlauber aus NRW die mich auf die 2M Regel hinweisen.
Meiner Frau, mit Sicherheit defensive Fahrweise, hat er sogar mit einem Tritt in den Arsch gedroht.


----------



## Grossvater (6. Oktober 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> ...die Rheinländer fröhlicher sind.


Na dann lach doch mal


----------



## cobaltracer (6. Oktober 2017)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Der letzte der mich angemacht hat war aus Bonn, meist sind es Urlauber aus NRW die mich auf die 2M Regel hinweisen.
> Meiner Frau, mit Sicherheit defensive Fahrweise, hat er sogar mit einem Tritt in den Arsch gedroht.


Wie gesagt: Irre (Bekloppte heißen die bei uns) gibt es bei uns auch, die üblen Menschen aus Bonn waren mit Sicherheit genetisch mit süddeutschen Streit-Genen belastet  Hatte auch letztens mal nach langer Zeit eine Hundeführerin, die bei Arschl... anfing und bei Wich... aufhörte. Habe sie mehr oder minder ignoriert, wat will man da noch sagen. Aber in der Regel kommt man bei uns klar, daher auch unser kölsches Motto: Et hät noch immer jot jejange (Es ist noch immer gut gegangen)
Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will, ist, dass 1000 Gesetze und Verordnungen nix bringen, wenn man nicht mal versucht 100 m in den Mokassins seines Gegenüber zu laufen. Heute hat mich eine Radfahrerin als Fußgänger auf dem Rückweg ins Büro von hinten fast umgefahren, weil ich mit einer Kollegin nebeneinander auf dem Weg durch den Park gelaufen bin. Wer war schuld? Keiner, sie wollte mir ausweichen, ich ihr. Kennt ihr sicher alle gut von Begegnungen mit Wanderern. Du kommst von hinten an und alle Wandersleut spritzen auseinander, im Zweifel vor Dein Rad. Klingelst Du, springen die Leute auseinander, klingelst Du nicht, schrecken die Leute auch zusammen. Immer wieder blöde Situation, jetzt kann man lachen oder man kann sich streiten. Im Zweifel lache ich oder ignoriere die Situation. Umgefahren habe ich jedenfalls noch nie einen.

Viele Wanderer(innen), sind auch schon mal nette Mädels dabei, grüßen einen, wenn es die Situation zulässt und manch einer fragt mich bei einem Stopp, ob das denn ein 29er wäre. Das sähe aber toll aus oder fragen mich nach dem Weg, weil ich mich wohl gut auskennen würde, ich sähe so professionell aus. Fast immer kann ich helfen, wos lang geht. Bedanke mich, freue mich und fahre weiter.


----------



## cobaltracer (6. Oktober 2017)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Na dann lach doch mal


Such Dir was aus:


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2017)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Der letzte der mich angemacht hat war aus Bonn, meist sind es Urlauber aus NRW die mich auf die 2M Regel hinweisen.
> Meiner Frau, mit Sicherheit defensive Fahrweise, hat er sogar mit einem Tritt in den Arsch gedroht.


Sonderfall... 7 Gebirge.... Die haben eh einen an der Waffel...


----------



## Black-Under (7. Oktober 2017)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Der letzte der mich angemacht hat war aus Bonn, meist sind es Urlauber aus NRW die mich auf die 2M Regel hinweisen.
> Meiner Frau, mit Sicherheit defensive Fahrweise, hat er sogar mit einem Tritt in den Arsch gedroht.



Aha hat der sich vorher vorgestellt?


----------



## Black-Under (7. Oktober 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sonderfall... 7 Gebirge.... Die haben eh einen an der Waffel...


Na na na ich bin auch aus Bonn und fahre regelmäßig im 7G. Wenn man nicht Sonntags fährt ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Da galten auch mal die 2m, interessiert hat das so gut wie niemanden auch keine Wanderer. Ein paar verknorkste alte Säcke gibt es immer. Aber kommt bei mir selten vor. Idiotische MTBler habe ich genau so oft erlebt wie Wanderer.....Jungs bleibt mal bei der Sache.


----------



## Zep2008 (7. Oktober 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Aha hat der sich vorher vorgestellt?


Hat er, echt jetzt. Seine Frau ist aus dem Breigau deshalb weiß er auch genau Bescheid 
Wo er sein Auto parkt wollte er mir aber dann doch nicht sagen


----------



## Black-Under (7. Oktober 2017)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Hat er, echt jetzt. Seine Frau ist aus dem Breigau deshalb weiß er auch genau Bescheid


Du meinst sicher Breisgau......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. Oktober 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Na na na ich bin auch aus Bonn und fahre regelmäßig im 7G. Wenn man nicht Sonntags fährt ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Da galten auch mal die 2m, interessiert hat das so gut wie niemanden auch keine Wanderer. Ein paar verknorkste alte Säcke gibt es immer. Aber kommt bei mir selten vor. Idiotische MTBler habe ich genau so oft erlebt wie Wanderer.....Jungs bleibt mal bei der Sache.



Dafür das man um 7G wirklich Strafe zahlen muss, ist das eine gewagte Aussage mit "kein Problem".  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/7-gb-verbot-gesperrt.840390/


----------



## Goiskopf (9. Oktober 2017)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> und was hat das gekostet?



25,- Euro Ordnungswidrigkeit die der Verein natürlich bezahlt hat.


----------



## Zep2008 (9. Oktober 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Hier! Mit 10 Kids während eines Trainings in den Vereinstrikots...





Goiskopf schrieb:


> 25,- Euro Ordnungswidrigkeit die der Verein natürlich bezahlt hat.


pro Nase?


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Oktober 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Na na na ich bin auch aus Bonn und fahre regelmäßig im 7G. Wenn man nicht Sonntags fährt ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Da galten auch mal die 2m, interessiert hat das so gut wie niemanden auch keine Wanderer. Ein paar verknorkste alte Säcke gibt es immer. Aber kommt bei mir selten vor. Idiotische MTBler habe ich genau so oft erlebt wie Wanderer.....Jungs bleibt mal bei der Sache.


Es gelten sogar 2,5m  und die Regel gillt im ennert immer noch... Im 7gb darfst offiziell nur noch Wege mit gelben Dreieck fahren... Selbst 4m breite forstwege sind also tabu solange ohne gelbes Dreieck... 
Haben da auch schon unter der Woche mecker vom Förster bekommen...


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Oktober 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> 25,- Euro Ordnungswidrigkeit die der Verein natürlich bezahlt hat.


Warrn es nicht deutlich mehr  habe 75 im Kopf...
Edit sagt die 75 waren im 7Gb...


----------



## Black-Under (9. Oktober 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es gelten sogar 2,5m  und die Regel gillt im ennert immer noch... Im 7gb darfst offiziell nur noch Wege mit gelben Dreieck fahren... Selbst 4m breite forstwege sind also tabu solange ohne gelbes Dreieck...
> Haben da auch schon unter der Woche mecker vom Förster bekommen...


Was bin rot gelb blind habe da nur gelbe Dreiecke gesehen *gg* . Außerdem sind bei  mir alle Wege breiter als 2,5m . von Baum zu Baum........


----------



## cobaltracer (10. Oktober 2017)

So ein Unsinn, habe mir gerade mal den Wegeplan vom 7GB durchgelesen. Wusste bis dato gar nicht, das das exisitert und was das ist. Ob das alles so rechtens ist? Warum muss der unbescholtene Bürger sich mit speziellem regionalem Kartenmaterial und deren Agenda (rote, blaue, gelbe Dreiecke) beschäftigen. Ich baue keine Rampen in den Wald und fahre Wege, die als Wege erkennbar sind. Wer von Euch ist denn schon mal durch das Unterholz gepflügt, das geht ja auch fahrtechnisch gar nicht? Jedenfalls fahre ich keine neuen Wege mit meinem Rad in den Wald.

Und wenn ich dann lese, dass sie durch den Wegeplan größere Ruhezonen für störungsempfindliche Wildtiere schaffen wollen. Wie verlogen ist das denn? Die werden doch gar nicht fertig mit dem vielem Wild. Habe bei mir im Verein einen, der Jäger ist, der mir sagt, dass die Jäger es nicht schaffen das viele Wild abzuknallen und sich die Viecher immer mehr vermehren. Habe ich ja auch schon mal in einem anderen Fred geschrieben, dass ich Tiere permanent antreffe (Rotwild, Wildschweine, Fuchs) und die sich gar nicht groß stören lassen.  Ich möchte als Steuerzahler und MTBler auch ein Biotop im 7GB haben. Kann mich nicht artgerecht bewegen, die Wälder sind für alle da, alle braven Bürger sitzen demnächst auf der Couch und sterben an Bewegungsmangel, weil alles verboten ist. 
Demnächst haben wir dann auch wieder Wolfsrudel in den Wäldern. Dann wird es richtig lustig für den Waldläufer und MTBler. In der Wahner Heide ist letztes Jahr schon ein Wolf aufgetaucht und hat ein paar Schafe gerissen. Bisher bin ich nur den Wildschweinen aus dem Weg gefahren. 
Frage mich, ob man sich überhaupt anhalten lassen muss, wenn da ein paar Grünröcke eine sog. Kontrolle durchführen. Muss bei voller Fahrt nicht anhalten, um zu sehen, ob sie überhaupt befugt sind mich anzuhalten, könnten ja auch irgendwelche Schützenbrüder sein, die sich als Hilfs-Sheriffs aufspielen. Und mich mit Gewalt vom Rad zu holen, wäre alles andere als verhältnismäßig.


----------



## Goiskopf (10. Oktober 2017)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> pro Nase?


Nene...nur der Trainer.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Oktober 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Wie verlogen ist das denn? Die werden doch gar nicht fertig mit dem vielem Wild. Habe bei mir im Verein einen, der Jäger ist, der mir sagt, dass die Jäger es nicht schaffen das viele Wild abzuknallen u
> Demnächst haben wir dann auch wieder Wolfsrudel in den Wäldern. Dann wird es richtig lustig für den Waldläufer und MTBler. In der Wahner Heide ist letztes Jahr schon ein Wolf aufgetaucht und hat ein paar Schafe gerissen. Bisher bin ich nur den Wildschweinen aus dem Weg gefahren.



Das Wild vermehrt sich so großartig weil die Jäger es hegen, da wird im Winter kräftig gefüttert (Wildschweine werden sogar mit Abfall aus Schokoladenfabriken gefüttert) Die Jäger wollen doch was vor die Flinte haben und wenn viel da ist muss man nicht stundenlang auf dem Hochsitz zubringen.
Der Wolf ist nicht gefährlicher als ein nicht angeleinter großer Hund. Alles Panikmache. 
Fakt ist das Wild muss nicht vor MTB lern oder Wanderern geschützt werden. Das Problem mit zuviel Wild kann man durch Verbot der Hege in den Griff kriegen.
Hier geht es auch nicht um Wild oder Umweltschutz (siehe Klettern am Stenzelberg) sondern um einige Leute denen einfach zuwieder ist dass es Menschen gibt denen es Spaß macht sich zu bewegen. Schau Dir die Typen die das entscheiden doch mal an, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (10. Oktober 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn, habe mir gerade mal den Wegeplan vom 7GB durchgelesen. Wusste bis dato gar nicht, das das exisitert und was das ist. Ob das alles so rechtens ist?



Die DIMB hatte sich lange dagegen engagiert. Ein komplettes Verbot konnte verhindert werden, aber leider nicht das Wegekonzept.

https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/erfolge/160-siebengebirge-die-dimb-engagiert-sich-vor-ort


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn, habe mir gerade mal den Wegeplan vom 7GB durchgelesen. Wusste bis dato gar nicht, das das exisitert und was das ist. Ob das alles so rechtens ist? Warum muss der unbescholtene Bürger sich mit speziellem regionalem Kartenmaterial und deren Agenda (rote, blaue, gelbe Dreiecke) beschäftigen. Ich baue keine Rampen in den Wald und fahre Wege, die als Wege erkennbar sind. Wer von Euch ist denn schon mal durch das Unterholz gepflügt, das geht ja auch fahrtechnisch gar nicht? Jedenfalls fahre ich keine neuen Wege mit meinem Rad in den Wald.
> 
> Und wenn ich dann lese, dass sie durch den Wegeplan größere Ruhezonen für störungsempfindliche Wildtiere schaffen wollen. Wie verlogen ist das denn? Die werden doch gar nicht fertig mit dem vielem Wild. Habe bei mir im Verein einen, der Jäger ist, der mir sagt, dass die Jäger es nicht schaffen das viele Wild abzuknallen und sich die Viecher immer mehr vermehren. Habe ich ja auch schon mal in einem anderen Fred geschrieben, dass ich Tiere permanent antreffe (Rotwild, Wildschweine, Fuchs) und die sich gar nicht groß stören lassen.  Ich möchte als Steuerzahler und MTBler auch ein Biotop im 7GB haben. Kann mich nicht artgerecht bewegen, die Wälder sind für alle da, alle braven Bürger sitzen demnächst auf der Couch und sterben an Bewegungsmangel, weil alles verboten ist.
> Demnächst haben wir dann auch wieder Wolfsrudel in den Wäldern. Dann wird es richtig lustig für den Waldläufer und MTBler. In der Wahner Heide ist letztes Jahr schon ein Wolf aufgetaucht und hat ein paar Schafe gerissen. Bisher bin ich nur den Wildschweinen aus dem Weg gefahren.
> Frage mich, ob man sich überhaupt anhalten lassen muss, wenn da ein paar Grünröcke eine sog. Kontrolle durchführen. Muss bei voller Fahrt nicht anhalten, um zu sehen, ob sie überhaupt befugt sind mich anzuhalten, könnten ja auch irgendwelche Schützenbrüder sein, die sich als Hilfs-Sheriffs aufspielen. Und mich mit Gewalt vom Rad zu holen, wäre alles andere als verhältnismäßig.


Ja das ist verlogen... Schau dir Mal den Weg des Inkrafttreten tretens des wegeplan an... 
Aber im Moment wird es unmöglich sein was an dem Vorhandensein eben dieses zu ändern.


----------



## cobaltracer (10. Oktober 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Der Wolf ist nicht gefährlicher als ein nicht angeleinter großer Hund. Alles Panikmache.


Ist zwar offtopic: In der Regel wird ein Wolf für Menschen nicht gefährlich sein, aber wie Du schon richtig schreibst, auch nicht angeleinte Hunde können schwere Verletzungen herbeiführen. Klar ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit extrem gering, dass da was passiert. Vor 3 Wochen ist aber angeblich eine Frau in Griechenland von einem Wolf oder verwilderten Hund zerrissen worden: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...lfe-toeten-englische-touristin-a-1170323.html
Jedenfalls werden Wölfe in Dtl. abgeschossen, die sich nachweislich Menschen zu sehr genähert haben. Das wird schon einen Grund haben. Fahre häufig zu Zeiten, wo keine Seele weit und breit zu sehen ist und habe auch keine Angst, obwohl ich schon manche Attacke von Hunden abwehren musste. Meinen Rad-Kumpel hat beispielsweise eine Wildsau vor Jahren auf der Straße, die durch den Wald führt, vom Motorrad geholt, in dem sie einfach in das Krad reingerannt ist. Schaffen 50 km/h über 400 m, da musste aber ganz schön schnell treten, um da mit dem Bike wegzukommen. Und mit einem großen Hund/Wolf möchte ich mich auch nicht anlegen. 
Jedenfalls sieht der sog. Naturschutz immer mehr vor, dass Tiere ausgewildert und beschützt werden und die Menschen bekommen immer engere Grenzen in der Natur gesetzt.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Oktober 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sieht der sog. Naturschutz immer mehr vor, dass Tiere ausgewildert und beschützt werden und die Menschen bekommen immer engere Grenzen in der Natur gesetzt.



Na ja schließlich haben wir vieles hier ausgerottet, es ist schon unsere Pflicht Tiere und Umwelt zu schützen. 
Aber als Begründung für Fahrverbote den Schutz der Tierwelt zu nehmen welche aber bejagt werden darf. Ist eben verlogen. Genau so verhält es sich mit der Bewirtschaftung des Waldes. Im 7G wird nach wie vor der Wald bewirtschaftet und auf welcher Art das entscheidet nur der Förster. 
Im Ennert haben sie z.B am Waldrand eigentlich wichtige wilde Kirschen gefällt warum weil der Bauer seine angrenzende Weide illegalerweise vergrößern wollte und der Wirtschaftsweg dann eben ein Stück in den Wald verlegt wurde. Darüber hat der Förster die Hand gehalten und dieser will mir dort das MTB fahren auf schmalen Wegen verbieten.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Na ja schließlich haben wir vieles hier ausgerottet, es ist schon unsere Pflicht Tiere und Umwelt zu schützen.
> Aber als Begründung für Fahrverbote den Schutz der Tierwelt zu nehmen welche aber bejagt werden darf. Ist eben verlogen. Genau so verhält es sich mit der Bewirtschaftung des Waldes. Im 7G wird nach wie vor der Wald bewirtschaftet und auf welcher Art das entscheidet nur der Förster.
> Im Ennert haben sie z.B am Waldrand eigentlich wichtige wilde Kirschen gefällt warum weil der Bauer seine angrenzende Weide illegalerweise vergrößern wollte und der Wirtschaftsweg dann eben ein Stück in den Wald verlegt wurde. Darüber hat der Förster die Hand gehalten und dieser will mir dort das MTB fahren auf schmalen Wegen verbieten.


Nicht nur auf schmalen... Auf allen unter 2,5m breite...


----------



## _Vader (10. Oktober 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das Wild vermehrt sich so großartig weil die Jäger es hegen, da wird im Winter kräftig gefüttert (Wildschweine werden sogar mit Abfall aus Schokoladenfabriken gefüttert) Die Jäger wollen doch was vor die Flinte haben und wenn viel da ist muss man nicht stundenlang auf dem Hochsitz zubringen.
> Der Wolf ist nicht gefährlicher als ein nicht angeleinter großer Hund. Alles Panikmache.
> Fakt ist das Wild muss nicht vor MTB lern oder Wanderern geschützt werden. Das Problem mit zuviel Wild kann man durch Verbot der Hege in den Griff kriegen.
> Hier geht es auch nicht um Wild oder Umweltschutz (siehe Klettern am Stenzelberg) sondern um einige Leute denen einfach zuwieder ist dass es Menschen gibt denen es Spaß macht sich zu bewegen. Schau Dir die Typen die das entscheiden doch mal an, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.


Wo wohnst du denn, dass bei euch die Wildsauen derart gefüttert werden? Bei uns schaffen es die Jäger auch nicht Ihre Vorgaben einzuhalten, aber die paar Maggispritzer und Äpfel, die zum Anlocken ausgelegt werden, sind jetzt kein so großer Faktor für die Vermehrung der Viecher. Pro Revier gibts vlt 4 Stellen wo angelockt wird mit jeweils nem halben Eimer Zeug einmal die Woche. Da wird keine 90 kg Sau davon satt. 
Wenn man diese "Hege" einstellt wird man einfach überhaupt keine Sau mehr schießen, wenn man nicht bereit ist, auf die Pirsch zu gehen. Und das sind vlt nur 5% aller Jäger, die anderen sind zu alt und zu faul. Das man das viele Wild durch nicht mehr anlocken in den Griff bekommt, halte ich für totalen Schwachsinn, mit dem Rest hast du durchaus Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (11. Oktober 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn, dass bei euch die Wildsauen derart gefüttert werden? Bei uns schaffen es die Jäger auch nicht Ihre Vorgaben einzuhalten, aber die paar Maggispritzer und Äpfel, die zum Anlocken ausgelegt werden, sind jetzt kein so großer Faktor für die Vermehrung der Viecher. Pro Revier gibts vlt 4 Stellen wo angelockt wird mit jeweils nem halben Eimer Zeug einmal die Woche. Da wird keine 90 kg Sau davon satt.
> Wenn man diese "Hege" einstellt wird man einfach überhaupt keine Sau mehr schießen, wenn man nicht bereit ist, auf die Pirsch zu gehen. Und das sind vlt nur 5% aller Jäger, die anderen sind zu alt und zu faul. Das man das viele Wild durch nicht mehr anlocken in den Griff bekommt, halte ich für totalen Schwachsinn, mit dem Rest hast du durchaus Recht.



Nun es gibt immer wieder Berichte , dass Wildschweine gefüttert werden um die Bestände hochzuhalten. Diese Berichte stammen sogar aus der Jagdzunft ........... ist keine Seltenheit. Kirrung ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Aldar (11. Oktober 2017)

Das war vielleicht früher mal so , inzwischen kommen Wildschweine auch ohne Fütterung aufgrund der milden Winter und dem Überangebot an Nahrung ganz gut allein zurecht. Wenn dann noch die Behauptung/Studie stimmt das sich bei Wildschweine aufgrund des erhöhten Jagddrucks auch die Reproduktion erhöht... Dann hat man sie , die Wildschweinplage


----------



## Athabaske (11. Oktober 2017)

Wildschweinplage?

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass noch vor 10 Jahren der Wald derart von Wildschweinen bearbeitet war, wie heute. Beim Pilzesuchen entdeckt man teilweise riesige Flächen die umgegraben sind. Neulich haben wir beim Radfahren selbst auf einem Forstweg den Mittelstreifen zerwühlt vorgefunden. Der subjektive Eindruck ist, die Schwarzkittel haben zugenommen. Dieselben Klagen hört man auch von den Bauern. Was hindert die Jägerschaft daran, den Bestand auf ein vernünftiges Maß zu reduzieren? Vor einigen Wochen konnte ich in der Zeitung lesen, die diesjährige Drückjagd wäre ohne einen Abschuß von auch nur einem Wildschwein geendet? Und trotzdem wühlen die Sauen und Keiler auch schon in den Weinbergen. Ich könnte Dir Futterplätze zeigen, die aus meiner unfachlich-subjektiven Sicht nicht nach Kirrungen ausschauen. Denn jedes normalintelligente Tier würde um diese Plätze einen Riesenbogen schlagen. Wohin gehen die Jäger mit ihren vollgefüllten Eimern, die man tagsüber im Wald antrifft? Das Auto voll mit Kisten von Futter? Kirrungen auslegen?

In Gemeinden, die ihre Jagdpachtverträge gekündigt haben und die Angelegenheit in die Hände von Profis gelegt haben, sind die Kosten für Wildschäden in Wald und auf den Feldern signifikant gesunken. Bei Gelegenheit kann ich die Belege dazu heraussuchen. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass die Stadt Bremen beispielsweise diesen Weg gegangen ist. Es gibt auch einen Filmbeitrag aus dem Harz (?) in dem der dortige Förster das Heft in die eigene Hand genommen hat und nun selbst für nachhaltige Bestände sorgt. Sehr zum Ärger des Jagdpächters...


----------



## trail_desire (11. Oktober 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Vor einigen Wochen konnte ich in der Zeitung lesen, die diesjährige Drückjagd wäre ohne einen Abschuß von auch nur einem Wildschwein geendet?



Besser so......
Bei Drückjagden wird auf alles geschossen was da aus dem Maisfeld rennt......da es  immer mehr schlechte Jäger gibt, (jeder Depp kann ruckzuck einen Jagdschein machen) werden auch die Bachen getroffen. 
Wenn diese nicht mehr am Leben sind, steigen die Eber unkontrolliert auf die jungen Weibchen weil ja keine Böse Mama ihre Kleinen verteidigen kann. 
Daher die starke Population. Diese Aussage stammt von einem örtlichen Jäger.


----------



## _Vader (11. Oktober 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wildschweinplage?
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass noch vor 10 Jahren der Wald derart von Wildschweinen bearbeitet war, wie heute. Beim Pilzesuchen entdeckt man teilweise riesige Flächen die umgegraben sind. Neulich haben wir beim Radfahren selbst auf einem Forstweg den Mittelstreifen zerwühlt vorgefunden. Der subjektive Eindruck ist, die Schwarzkittel haben zugenommen. Dieselben Klagen hört man auch von den Bauern. Was hindert die Jägerschaft daran, den Bestand auf ein vernünftiges Maß zu reduzieren? Vor einigen Wochen konnte ich in der Zeitung lesen, die diesjährige Drückjagd wäre ohne einen Abschuß von auch nur einem Wildschwein geendet? Und trotzdem wühlen die Sauen und Keiler auch schon in den Weinbergen. Ich könnte Dir Futterplätze zeigen, die aus meiner unfachlich-subjektiven Sicht nicht nach Kirrungen ausschauen. Denn jedes normalintelligente Tier würde um diese Plätze einen Riesenbogen schlagen. Wohin gehen die Jäger mit ihren vollgefüllten Eimern, die man tagsüber im Wald antrifft? Das Auto voll mit Kisten von Futter? Kirrungen auslegen?
> 
> In Gemeinden, die ihre Jagdpachtverträge gekündigt haben und die Angelegenheit in die Hände von Profis gelegt haben, sind die Kosten für Wildschäden in Wald und auf den Feldern signifikant gesunken. Bei Gelegenheit kann ich die Belege dazu heraussuchen. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass die Stadt Bremen beispielsweise diesen Weg gegangen ist. Es gibt auch einen Filmbeitrag aus dem Harz (?) in dem der dortige Förster das Heft in die eigene Hand genommen hat und nun selbst für nachhaltige Bestände sorgt. Sehr zum Ärger des Jagdpächters...


Das Problem ist, dass es zu wenige gute Jäger gibt. Denn die, die es gibt, sind entweder zu festgefahren auf ihren Standardmethoden, dies sie seit 30 Jahren fahren oder "Gelegenheitsjäger", die nicht so viel Aufwand betreiben wollen. Und die werden niemals die Abschussquote erfüllen können. Oder wenn eben jene "Alten" und "gammligen" Jäger die falschen Viecher erwischen (Leitbache) gibts ruckzuck Rambazamba in der Rotte. Mein bester Kumpel ist Jäger und mit ihm geh ich manchmal auf die Jagd. Seit Abschußquote ist um 1000% höher, als der nächstbeste in dem Revier. Das liegt aber an seinem abnormen Einsatz. Zugegeben, er ist ein richtiger Freak, und macht hobbymäßig nichts anderes. Er wechselt oft den Standort, pirscht durch den Wald, erkundet neue Gebiet und schaut mit Wildkameras wo, wann, welche Viecher sind usw. Das ist richtig viel Arbeit. Außerdem lernen die Viecher auch dazu und lassen sich oft nicht mehr an den Hochsitzen erwischen, die schon lange existieren und regelmäßig besetzt sind. Andere sind aber oft unbequem, zu weit weg oder sonst iwas. Im Winter ist er fast der einzige im Revier, der überahaupt noch jagd, den anderen ist es oft zu kalt. 
Hab mehrere Kumpels, die jagen, aber aktives Füttern betreibt aufgrund der Situation keiner. Ein Jagdpächter muss schließlich Strafe zahlen, wenn er die Quote nicht erfüllt. Und die steigt eigtl jedes Jahr, da sie sich an den Wildschäden im Wald und am Waldrand/Grenze zu Kulturland bemisst. Die Viecher zu füttern würde vlt fürdie aktuelle Jahresquote was bringen, aber man schneidet sich für die Folgejahre damit ins Fleisch.


----------



## Aldar (11. Oktober 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Was hindert die Jägerschaft daran, den Bestand auf ein vernünftiges Maß zu reduzieren?





Aldar schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch die Behauptung/Studie stimmt das sich bei Wildschweinen aufgrund des erhöhten Jagddrucks auch die Reproduktion erhöht



wir sind übrigens einer Meinung - es gibt eine Wildschweinplage.
in einem der Letzten Jahre habe ich einen Bericht gelesen wonach in Bayern 60000 Wildschweine geschossen wurden...mit der Bemerkung das es viel zu wenige waren...


----------



## Athabaske (11. Oktober 2017)

Aldar schrieb:


> wir sind übrigens einer Meinung - es gibt eine Wildschweinplage.
> in einem der Letzten Jahre habe ich einen Bericht gelesen wonach in Bayern 60000 Wildschweine geschossen wurden...mit der Bemerkung das es viel zu wenige waren...


...dann versuche ich es mal anders herum, weshalb sind es heute so viele? Wegen dem gesteigerten Jagddruck, Klimawandel, Laune der Natur oder weil in der Vergangenheit viel zugefüttert wurde um auch Schwarzkittel im Revier zu haben?


----------



## cobaltracer (11. Oktober 2017)

Aldar schrieb:


> wir sind übrigens einer Meinung - es gibt eine Wildschweinplage.
> in einem der Letzten Jahre habe ich einen Bericht gelesen wonach in Bayern 60000 Wildschweine geschossen wurden...mit der Bemerkung das es viel zu wenige waren...


Müssen vermutlich viele in Bayern als teurer, strahlender Sondermüll entsorgt werden wegen hohem Cäsium-Gehalt aus Tschernobyl-Zeiten.


----------



## Black-Under (12. Oktober 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dann versuche ich es mal anders herum, weshalb sind es heute so viele? Wegen dem gesteigerten Jagddruck, Klimawandel, Laune der Natur oder weil in der Vergangenheit viel zugefüttert wurde um auch Schwarzkittel im Revier zu haben?


Alles zusammen. Letztens kam ein Bericht im Fernsehen wo ein Biologe genau erklärt hat dass die Jäger falsch jagen um die Wildschweine zu dezimieren. So wie gejagd wird erhöht sich die Population weiter. Doch nur wenige Jäger glauben diesen Studien und machen weiter wie bisher.


----------



## Aldar (12. Oktober 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> weshalb sind es heute so viele? Wegen dem gesteigerten Jagddruck, Klimawandel, Laune der Natur oder weil in der Vergangenheit viel zugefüttert wurde um auch Schwarzkittel im Revier zu haben?



eine Kombination von alledem, erst hat man zugefüttert um welches zu haben und dann hat man die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkannt/wahrhaben wollen. Karma is a bitch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (12. Oktober 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Alles zusammen. Letztens kam ein Bericht im Fernsehen wo ein Biologe genau erklärt hat dass die Jäger falsch jagen um die Wildschweine zu dezimieren. So wie gejagd wird erhöht sich die Population weiter. Doch nur wenige Jäger glauben diesen Studien und machen weiter wie bisher.





Aldar schrieb:


> eine Kombination von alledem, erst hat man zugefüttert um welches zu haben und dann hat man die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkannt/wahrhaben wollen. Karma is a bitch


...und wie es allgemein derzeit bliebt ist, die Verantwortung sollen andere übernehmen?

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, weshalb man da nicht punktuell Profis ans Werk lässt? Wäre sicherlich insgesamt betrachtet günstiger für Wald, Feld und Bevölkerung. Die Preise für Wildfleisch hätten dann auch mal eine Chance...

Die Amateure können dann ja ihren Loden hinterher wieder in den Wald tragen...


----------



## Aldar (12. Oktober 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> und wie es allgemein derzeit bliebt ist, die Verantwortung sollen andere übernehmen?



Wie sind wir denn dazu gekommen Verantwortlichkeiten zu diskutieren?  



Athabaske schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, weshalb man da nicht punktuell Profis ans Werk lässt?



Das doofe an einer Plage ist das man da nicht punktuell gegen vorgehen kann, da muss man massiv gegen vorgehen - mit der Unterstützung von Profis


und die Preise für Wildfleisch gehen wir am Popo vorbei


----------



## Zep2008 (12. Oktober 2017)

und wer ist da der Profi wenn nicht der Jäger? Rambo oder die Bundeswehr


----------



## _Vader (12. Oktober 2017)

das frag ich mich auch. Sind wohl fähigere Jäger mit gemeint. Vlt aus nem Land, wo das einen höheren Stellenwert hat. Aberdas kann jaauch nicht die Lösung sein. Bessere Ausbildung istwohl das beste. Aber teuer, Aufwand, Lobby, Politik und so weiter..


----------



## dopero (12. Oktober 2017)

Nun ja, es gibt momentan in Deutschland ca. 380.000 Jagdscheininhaber. Der Verband der Berufsjäger spricht von 1000 Berufsjägern in Deutschland. Normalerweise würde ich jemanden der die Jagt beruflich ausübt als Profi bezeichnen, so wie in anderen Bereichen halt auch. Es scheint also im Verhältnis sehr wenige Profis in diesem Bereich zu geben.
Das passt aber nicht zum Selbstbild der Jagdlobby, denn alle Jäger sind nach deren Sicht hochprofessionell, und sparen durch ihr selbstloses Ehrenamt dem Steuerzahler jährlich Milliarden an Steuergeldern für Seuchenprävention, Hegemaßnahmen oder Verhütung von Wildschäden unter Einhaltung von Naturschutz und Artenschutz (Kurze Zusammenfassung einiger Webseiten).

Beim Selbstverständnis der Jagdlobby und dem Verhalten vieler Jäger anderen gegenüber sollte man berücksichtigen das 38% der Jagdscheininhaber über 65 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Zep2008 (12. Oktober 2017)

warum muß die Sau denn jetzt weg? zerwühlt sie euch den Trail?


----------



## _Vader (12. Oktober 2017)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> warum muß die Sau denn jetzt weg? zerwühlt sie euch den Trail?


Die Sau muss zu mir auf den Teller.. 
Nee, es geht wohl um das verlogene Argument, dass das Wild mehr Ruhezone braucht, obwohl wir im Süden Deutschlands eigtl viel zu viel Wild (zumindest Schwarzwild) haben und die Jäger mit dem Erlegen nicht hinterherkommen.


----------



## cobaltracer (12. Oktober 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Die Sau muss zu mir auf den Teller..
> Nee, es geht wohl um das verlogene Argument, dass das Wild mehr Ruhezone braucht, obwohl wir im Süden Deutschlands eigtl viel zu viel Wild (zumindest Schwarzwild) haben und die Jäger mit dem Erlegen nicht hinterherkommen.


Im 7GB geht es laut Wegeplan vor allem um die Wildkatze, die dort gehegt werden soll. Bei uns in NRW haben wir auch insgesamt zuviel Wild. Also dieses Scheinargument zieht nicht.


----------



## Zep2008 (12. Oktober 2017)

Jäger Problem, habe ich nicht.
Erst gestern Abend 19:00 kam grad aus dem Wald (Trail), kam mir ein Jäger mit der Flinte auf dem Rücken entgegen,
Er fragte mich von wo ich komme, den da brauche er jetzt nicht mer hin da das Schwarzwild mit Sicherheit das Weite suchte.
Wir unterhielten uns noch, er meinte das 2 von 3 Wildsauen so verstrahlt seien, dass sie entsorgt werden müssen, das eigentlich keiner mehr Lust hat Schwarzwild zu jagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cobaltracer (12. Oktober 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Müssen vermutlich viele in Bayern als teurer, strahlender Sondermüll entsorgt werden wegen hohem Cäsium-Gehalt aus Tschernobyl-Zeiten.


Sagte ich doch. Zep2008, wo kommst Du her, aus Süddeutschland?Nach ca. 30 Jahren Halbwertszeit ist immer noch die Hälfte im Boden an Cäsium 137. Daher müssen die geschossenen Sauen auch alle in Risikogebieten vorher auf CS gemessen werden. Von daher kostet das die Jäger eher Geld, als dass es was einbringt. 

Guckst Du hier: http://www1.wdr.de/wissen/technik/tschernobyl/tschernobyl-strahlenbelastung-deutschland-100.html


----------



## Zep2008 (12. Oktober 2017)

Na ja drauflegen tun sie nicht.
Der Staat leistet eine Ausgleichszahlung für verstrahltes Schwarzwild und zwar gut 100€ für Frischlinge und gut 200€ für ältere Stücke.
Das ist besser wie der Wildpreis.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Oktober 2017)

Schwarzwild ist sehr intelligent. Deswegen ist es schwer zu bejagen. Wenn der jäger eine wilduhr aufstellt, stellt er fest, dass die sauen, zehn minuten nachdem er den hochsitz verlassen hat, erscheinen. Ob das um 22:00 oder um 01:00 ist, tut nichts zur sache.


----------



## Black-Under (13. Oktober 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Im 7GB geht es laut Wegeplan vor allem um die Wildkatze, die dort gehegt werden soll. Bei uns in NRW haben wir auch insgesamt zuviel Wild. Also dieses Scheinargument zieht nicht.



Ja und diese Wildkatze ist eigentlich nur durch die streunenden Hauskatzen gefährdet, die in NRW nicht mehr geschossen werden dürfen.


----------



## DMLRUS (14. Oktober 2017)

So viel zum Wildschwein Thema.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sued...hwarzwald-strahlen-noch-immer--121237103.html

Das die Mehrheit der Jäger über 55 ist kann ich bestätigen. So ist es zumindest in meinem bekannten Kreis. Zum Glück sind das alle vernünftige Männer. 2 Meter Regelung ist oft  heiß diskutierte Thema bei uns. Dabei erkennen wir oft, das einzige Lösung des Problem ist ausgewiesene MTB Strecken. Das nächste Problem ist, welche Strecken sollen Legalisiert werden.

Jäger leisten großen gesellschaftlichen Beitrag, das darf man auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Oktober 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Jäger leisten großen gesellschaftlichen Beitrag, das darf man auch nicht vergessen.



Den Punkt darf aber wohl jeder sehen wie er will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (14. Oktober 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Dabei erkennen wir oft, das einzige Lösung des Problem ist ausgewiesene MTB Strecken.



Bitte was?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. Oktober 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Zum Glück* sind das alle vernünftige Männer.* 2 Meter Regelung ist oft  heiß diskutierte Thema bei uns. Dabei erkennen wir oft, *das einzige Lösung des Problem ist ausgewiesene MTB Strecken*.


Hervorhebungen von mir um den Widerspruch zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> So viel zum Wildschwein Thema.
> 
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sued...hwarzwald-strahlen-noch-immer--121237103.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Oktober 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Jäger leisten großen gesellschaftlichen Beitrag, das darf man auch nicht vergessen.



Der wäre....?


----------



## dopero (15. Oktober 2017)

Hatte ich als Auszug von diversen Webseiten schon mal erwähnt: 





dopero schrieb:


> Das passt aber nicht zum Selbstbild der Jagdlobby, denn alle Jäger sind nach deren Sicht hochprofessionell, und *sparen durch ihr selbstloses Ehrenamt dem Steuerzahler jährlich Milliarden an Steuergeldern für Seuchenprävention, Hegemaßnahmen oder Verhütung von Wildschäden unter Einhaltung von Naturschutz und Artenschutz *(Kurze Zusammenfassung einiger Webseiten).


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Oktober 2017)

Und was kostet den Steuerzahler das Überengagement der Jungs um z.B. aufwändige Schutzwände an den Autobahnen usw. zu errichten? Wildtiere würden von sich aus niemals auf viel befahrene Straßen laufen. Nur unter dem Druck der Jagd laufen sie panisch und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste los. Möchte nicht wissen wieviele Wildunfälle verursacht werden und wie hoch der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden ist weil die Jäger dem Tier gerade nachgestellt haben und es daher auf der Flucht war.

Im letzten Herbst ist mir ein Reh völlig panisch und in einem irren Tempo über einen Hügel direkt ins Auto gelaufen. Keine Minute später hat „zufällig“ ein Jäger mit seinem Hund hinter mir angehalten und gefragt wo es hingelaufen ist. Noch keine Minute später kam sein Jagdkollege von der anderen Seite angefahren und stellte die gleiche Frage. Sofort sind sie den Hügel hoch um das Reh zu suchen. Der Hochsitz war 100m neben der Unfallstelle. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt. Solch eine Reaktion gibt es bei den Rehen normalerweise nicht.

Verhütung von Wildschäden? Ehe Verursacher der Wildschäden.....Wer Wildschweine im Winter mit Mais anfüttert darf sich nicht beschweren dass die Population durch das für die Tiere gefühlte Überangebot an Futter ansteigt. In Verbindung mit der hohen Abschussrate ( die Tiere fühlen sich in ihrem Bestand gefährdet, was sie durch die Population ausgleichen wollen ) schießt die Zahl der Tiere in die Höhe. Die Maisfelder sind für die Tiere und anschließend für die Jäger ein wahres Eldorado da die Wildschweine normalerweise augrund ihrer Intelligenz sehr schwer zu bejagen sind.

Warum werden die Tiere in harten Wintern überhaupt gefüttert? Die Natur ist hart. Wenn es kein Futter gibt reduziert sich der Bestand automatisch weil nur soviel Nachwuchs gezeugt wird wie Nahrung vorhanden ist. Das regelt die Natur ganz ohne menschlichen Eingriff.

Der Wildverbiss ist auch nur ein Ergebnis der extrem hohen Tierbestände, die sich durch den Jagddruck noch erhöhen.

Es gibt im Ausland jagdfreie Gebiete. Dort gibt es kaum noch Wildunfälle, keine Verbissschäden, keine verwüsteten Felder....

Was treibt den Menschen an, Lebewesen aus Hobby zu töten? Den Kindern erzählen sie im Kindergarten von „Bambi“. Möchte nicht wissen wieviele Tiere nach der Jagd angeschossen, schwer verletzt mit halb heraushängenden Eingeweiden durch die Gegend rennen und qualvoll verenden. Nicht nur dass sie durch die Jagd extrem unter Stress stehen, die Nachsuche mit den Bluthunden ( sorry, heißt bei Ihnen verniedlicht „Schweißhund“ ) ist meiner Meinung nach Tierquälerei. Wer mal in deren Fachzeitschriften gelesen hat was ihr Antrieb zur Jagd ist schüttelt nur noch den Kopf. Da geht es u.a. um den „Kick“ beim Töten...

Sie versuchen mit allen Mitteln alle Waldbesucher aus ihrem Jagdgebiet rauszuhalten. Es wird appelliert „die Tiere brauchen ihre Ruhe“.....Ha Ha, wer bringt denn die Unruhe in den Wald? Zudem sind Rehe normalerweise keine nachtaktive  Waldbewohner, sie wurden durch die extreme Bejagung in den Wald und in die Nachtaktivität getrieben.

Weder MTB´ler noch Wanderer, Jogger oder Spaziergänger schrecken die Tiere auf. Da ist es egal wie breit die Wege sind. Die 2m oder 2,5m Regel ist meiner Meinung nach nur Schikane.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (16. Oktober 2017)

Bei zu viel Wild hilft nur eins... der Wolf muss wieder her... aber der ist Böööööse


----------



## trail_desire (16. Oktober 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Dabei erkennen wir oft, das einzige Lösung des Problem ist ausgewiesene MTB Strecken.




Wie wär es denn mal mit ausgewiesenen Jagdflächen, in etwa so groß wie die ausgewiesenen MTB-Strecken?


----------



## TTT (16. Oktober 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wie wär es denn mal mit ausgewiesenen Jagdflächen, in etwa so groß wie die ausgewiesenen MTB-Strecken?


Da würden die Strecken ja aus dem Boden sprießen, da bleibt kein Wald mehr übrig!


----------



## Athabaske (16. Oktober 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wie wär es denn mal mit ausgewiesenen Jagdflächen, in etwa so groß wie die ausgewiesenen MTB-Strecken?


...gibts schon, nennt sich Schießanlage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Oktober 2017)

Dort können und sollen sie ballern bis die Läufe glühen. Allerdings fehlt dann der Kick wenn Lebewesen getroffen zusammensacken und verenden ( Wortwahl aus deren Magazinen entnommen ).


----------



## trail_desire (16. Oktober 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dort können und sollen sie ballern bis die Läufe glühen. Allerdings fehlt dann der Kick wenn Lebewesen getroffen zusammensacken und verenden ( Wortwahl aus deren Magazinen entnommen ).



Man muss nur an beiden Enden der Schießbahn eine Zielscheibe anbringen, dann passt es wieder......


----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> .... die Nachsuche mit den Bluthunden ( sorry, heißt bei Ihnen verniedlicht „Schweißhund“ ) ist meiner Meinung nach Tierquälerei....




Hab grade letzte Woche beobachtet, wie ein Jäger oder Förster mit Hund aus dem Wald kam. An dieser Stelle (Aussichtspunkt) waren gerade Spaziergänger, Biker und 2 Mütter mit Kinderwägen unterwegs.

Was glaubt ihr  wem ist der Hund bellend hinterher und der Jäger hat keinen Ton von sich gegeben???


----------



## Athabaske (17. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr  wem ist der Hund bellend hinterher und der Jäger hat keinen Ton von sich gegeben???


...hätte der Jäger auch bellen sollen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Beorn (17. Oktober 2017)

Wegen meinem Verhalten bei solchen Hunden hab ich den Spitznahmen "Pitbullzurückbeißer" bekommen...


----------



## _Vader (17. Oktober 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Und was kostet den Steuerzahler das Überengagement der Jungs um z.B. aufwändige Schutzwände an den Autobahnen usw. zu errichten? Wildtiere würden von sich aus niemals auf viel befahrene Straßen laufen. Nur unter dem Druck der Jagd laufen sie panisch und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste los. Möchte nicht wissen wieviele Wildunfälle verursacht werden und wie hoch der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden ist weil die Jäger dem Tier gerade nachgestellt haben und es daher auf der Flucht war.
> 
> Im letzten Herbst ist mir ein Reh völlig panisch und in einem irren Tempo über einen Hügel direkt ins Auto gelaufen. Keine Minute später hat „zufällig“ ein Jäger mit seinem Hund hinter mir angehalten und gefragt wo es hingelaufen ist. Noch keine Minute später kam sein Jagdkollege von der anderen Seite angefahren und stellte die gleiche Frage. Sofort sind sie den Hügel hoch um das Reh zu suchen. Der Hochsitz war 100m neben der Unfallstelle. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt. Solch eine Reaktion gibt es bei den Rehen normalerweise nicht.
> 
> ...



Das ist aber auch sehr einseitig.
Wir haben die Raubtiere ausgerottet und müssen nun für Ersatz sorgen, sonst gehen die Zahlen durch die Decke. Und Schwarzwild und co ernten ziemlich viele Felder und dann gibts massive Beschwerden seitenens der Bauern. Die haben auch ne gute Lobby. 
Das mit dem Jagddruck und der Vermehrung mag zwar stimmen, aber der Effekt ist längst nicht so groß, wie es manche behaupten. Und außerdem gibts ja eine kritische Grenze, ab der es auf jeden Fall wieder weniger werden.
Und gefüttert wird wohl eigtl schon länger nicht mehr..
Klar, Naturschutzargumente, die auf Wildschweine und Rehe bezogen sind, sind quatsch. Und auch, dass sie durch die Biker verschreckt werden. Lustiges Experiment dazu, wenn ihr mal ein Reh seht, dass nicht sofort wegrennt: Ruhig stehen bleiben, wenns immer noch nich weg rennt, langsam den Arm (oder stock, regenschirm) heben und auf es "zielen", so als ob ihr ein Gewehr hättet. Dann gehts ab wie Schnitzel..


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Oktober 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch sehr einseitig.
> Wir haben die Raubtiere ausgerottet und müssen nun für Ersatz sorgen, sonst gehen die Zahlen durch die Decke. Und Schwarzwild und co ernten ziemlich viele Felder und dann gibts massive Beschwerden seitenens der Bauern. Die haben auch ne gute Lobby.



Wer ist „WIR“? Das waren die Jäger die gemeint haben sie müssten regulierend eingreifen.

Dass soviel Schwarzwild in den Feldern wütet und die Zahlen so hoch sind habe ich schon erklärt. Auch hier ist ein Zusammenhang zu deren Hobby zu sehen. In jagdfreien Gebieten gibt es mit den Zahlen und Schäden überhaupt kein Problem.

Ich glaube 2013 gab es im Saarland ein groß angelegten Feldversuch wo man der Übermacht mit aggressiver Bejagung Herr werden wollte. Der Schuss ging komplett nach hinten los weil die Zahlen nochmals angestiegen sind.

Was die Kollegen alles als „Raubzeug“ definieren....da gehören auch die Krähen dazu, die eigentlich geschützt sein müssten da es sich um Singvögel handelt. Flugs wurde für diese eine Sonderregelung erlassen. Daran und an vielen anderen Punkten sieht man um was es wirklich geht: Strecke machen und Trophäen sammeln.

Sollen sie doch einfach zugeben um was es Ihnen eigentlich geht. Dann kann man ihnen ein Gebiet mit gesteuerten Pappkameraden zuweisen wo sie sich selbst oder die Pappen zerlöchern können wie sie wollen.

Die friedlich nebeneinander lebenden Waldbesucher wie Jogger, Wanderer, Reiter, Hundebesitzer, Biker sollen ihre Natur gemeinsam mit den darin lebenden Tieren genießen dürfen - ohne Störung durch deren Jagddruck, der die Tiere erst aus dem Ruder bringt. Habe noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit anderen Waldbenutzern gemacht und selbst wenn es mal Konflikte gibt: Die gab es schon immer und die wird es immer geben. Sind nur Einzelfälle weil es auf jeder Seite Idioten gibt. Die sind dann auch innerhalb ihrer Familie, Arbeit, Freundeskreise sowie im Straßenverkehr Idioten. Das wird man leider nie verhindern können.


----------



## Athabaske (17. Oktober 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Wir haben die Raubtiere ausgerottet und müssen nun für Ersatz sorgen, sonst gehen die Zahlen durch die Decke.


...ein weit verbereiteter Irrtum der gerne von den Jägern gepflegt wird. Allein das Nahrungsangebot, das Wetter und Krankheiten haben einen Einfluss auf die Bestände der Veggis im Tierreich. Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus, die Carnivore passen sich den Beständen der Veggis an. Nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vader (17. Oktober 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wer ist „WIR“?


Die Menschen.


Gianty schrieb:


> In jagdfreien Gebieten gibt es mit den Zahlen und Schäden überhaupt kein Problem.
> 
> Ich glaube 2013 gab es im Saarland ein groß angelegten Feldversuch wo man der Übermacht mit aggressiver Bejagung Herr werden wollte. Der Schuss ging komplett nach hinten los weil die Zahlen nochmals angestiegen sind.


Hast du da ne Quelleangabe?


Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ein weit verbereiteter Irrtum der gerne von den Jägern gepflegt wird. Allein das Nahrungsangebot, das Wetter und Krankheiten haben einen Einfluss auf die Bestände der Veggis im Tierreich. Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus, die Carnivore passen sich den Beständen der Veggis an. Nicht umgekehrt.


Kenn halt noch das alte Räuber-Beute Schema aus der Schule. Und da gibt es sehr wohl eine Regulierung der Beute durch Carnivoren. Falls das mittlerwele ne überholte Theorie ist, weiß ich nix davon. Lass mich aber gern überzeugen, aber nur mit wissenschaftlichen Fakten. Also hast du auch da ne Quelle? Und bitte iwas halbwegs hieb- u. stichfestes. Also weder was von Forstbehörden, noch von Naturschutzorganisationen. Das ist alles viel zu einseitig.
Denk mal die Explosion der Bestände ist hauptsächlich das Ausbleiben der harten Wintern und das es in der Kulturlandschaft Deutschland aufgrund des übermäßigen, unnatürlichen Nahrungsangebot quasi kaum Kapazitätsgrenzen gibt. Dazu keine Räuber.

Edit: Hab grad bissl recherchiert. Die Theorie, das der Abschuss der Leitbachen eine "Explosion" des Bestands auslöst, ist unter den Wildbiologen sehr umstritten, da Beobachtungen und Forschungen gezeigt haben, das sehr schnell einfach eine andere Bache Leittier wird. Außerdem wird durch die Leitbache auch keine "Regulierung" des Nachwuchses beobachtet. Beim Schwarzwild wird alles schwanger, was schwanger werden kann. Maßgebend dafür ist das Gewicht der Tiere (40 bis 50kg), da normalerweise im winter 30% des Gewichst flöten geht, ist das Ausbleiben der harten Winter doppelt gut für den Bestand. Quelle: Andreas König, Wildbiologe TU München


----------



## Athabaske (17. Oktober 2017)

...hmm, eine objektive Quelle, die als solche von allen objektiv anerkannt wird - das wird schwer.


----------



## _Vader (17. Oktober 2017)

Naja, wenn irgendne Uni oder ein Institut dahinter steht, ist es wohl halbwegs objektiv, da man die ja quasi bestechen und beeinflussen muss, damit sie Partei ergreifen. Damit ist Aufwand un Geld verbunden und damit ist wahrscheinlicher, dass der Beitrag halbwegs objektiv ist.


----------



## trail_desire (17. Oktober 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Hast du da ne Quelleangabe?
> Lass mich aber gern überzeugen, aber nur mit wissenschaftlichen Fakten. Also hast du auch da ne Quelle? Und bitte iwas halbwegs hieb- u. stichfestes. Also weder was von Forstbehörden, noch von Naturschutzorganisationen. Das ist alles viel zu einseitig.



hmmm.....na wenn die es nicht wissen, dann doch lieber gefährliches Halbwissen? 

Hab da mal ein paar Links..... du denkst  bestimmt das ist alles nur erfunden, gelle

http://www.gjgt.de/themen/die-jagdluege/
http://www.lusttoeter.de/news/jaegerluegen/index.html
http://www.peta.de/jagdirrtuemer#.WeXZwIhpGUk
http://www.abschaffung-der-jagd.de/fakten/index.html


----------



## _Vader (17. Oktober 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> hmmm.....na wenn die es nicht wissen, dann doch lieber gefährliches Halbwissen?
> 
> Hab da mal ein paar Links..... du denkst  bestimmt das ist alles nur erfunden, gelle
> 
> ...



 Wenn ich nur die URLs les muss ich schon lachen.. "Lusttöter", "Peta"  Sowas kann ich nicht ernst nehmen, das ist viel zu subjektiv gepaart mit Emotionen usw. 

Im übrigen interessiert mich das wirklich und ich bilde mir zumindest ein, recht gut über die Natur usw Bescheid zu wissen und auch ein Naturschützer zu sein. Dazu weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung dass die Berichterstattung der beiden Parteien (Jäger und Naturschützer) beiderseits sehr einseitig ist. Was bei uns im Nabu rumläuft.. das ist kriminell, das hat mit Naturschutz nix mehr zu tun, da ist Verhätschelung und Pflege eines Zustands, der nicht natürlich ist.

Außerdem hab ich geschrieben "einseitig" nicht erfunden. Und was hat gefährliches halbwissen mit Wildstudien von Universitäten und Instituten zu tun. Also bitte sachlich bleiben. 

Ich les es trotzdem..


----------



## Athabaske (17. Oktober 2017)

...kann leider gerade nichts frei verfügbares finden. Meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass beispielsweise in einigermaßen natürlichen Umgebungen, trotz Zuwachs an Beutetieren die Raubtiere sich nicht unbedingt im selben Maße vermehren und die großen Schwankungen eher auf Krankheiten, Wetter und Narungsangebot zurückzuführen seien. Mir erschien das wesentlich nachvollziehbarer als die Jäger als Raubtierersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (17. Oktober 2017)

http://www.wissenschaft.de/leben-um.../Überraschendes-Räuber-Beute-Gesetz-entdeckt/


----------



## Athabaske (17. Oktober 2017)

> Zur eingangs genannten These, der Mensch müsse die Großraubtiere ersetzen, kann
> man feststellen, dass diese nur einen in der jagdlichen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gerne
> verwendeten Teilaspekt aufgreift. Die Rechtfertigung der Jagd, also der Regulierung der
> Schalenwildarten, muss als Bestandteil im gesamten Management der vom Menschen
> ...


----------



## Athabaske (17. Oktober 2017)

...jetzt weiß ich es wieder, im Aquaprad, dem Nationalparkhaus in Prad über den Stelvio-Nationalpark gab es vor einigen Jahren eine Sonderausstellung zu Großraubtieren wie Wölfen und Bären. Dort wurde der Zusammenhang zwischen Bestand und Einflüssen erklärt. (Es gab dort auch einen Dokumentarfilm dazu). Auch das veränderte Verhalten, wenn Wölfe und Bären fehlen. So beispielsweise die Gämse, die die Felsen verlässt und Wald nach Nahrung sucht...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Oktober 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Die Menschen......Hast du da ne Quelleangabe?



Wenn ich mal ganz viel Zeit habe suche ich die Passage aus einem Vortrag von Prof. Dr. Josef H. Reichholf raus.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Oktober 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich geschrieben "einseitig" nicht erfunden. Und was hat gefährliches halbwissen mit Wildstudien von Universitäten und Instituten zu tun. Also bitte sachlich bleiben.
> 
> Ich les es trotzdem..



Bei Studien werde ich gaaaanz vorsichtig.

WER hat sie in Auftrag gegeben? 
WAS ist der Zweck der Studie?

Derjenige der zahlt möchte meistens eine Bestätigung für ein ihm passendes Ergebnis. Niemand geht das Risiko ein dass sein Geld dafür ausgegeben wird dass ein negatives Ergebnis rauskommt. 

Je nach Darstellung einer Situation ist sie immer einseitig. Wer die Lügen der Jäger beschreibt kann keine 2 Seiten darstellen ( gute und schlechte Lügen oder wie ? ).


----------



## Ovibos (19. Oktober 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...hmm, eine objektive Quelle, die als solche von allen objektiv anerkannt wird - das wird schwer.



Das denke ich nicht: Die Lotka-Volterra-Gleichungen, die die Beziehungen zwischen Räuber und Beute beschreiben stehen in jedem Lehrbuch der Ökologie. Eine gute Darstellung findet sich auch auf Wikipedia https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotka-Volterra-Gleichungen

In der Realität ist das natürlich sehr viel komplexer, da ja fast immer mehr als nur zwei Tierarten beteiligt sind. Dafür existieren verschiedene modifizierte Lotka-Volterra-Modelle, bei denen sich aber grundsätzlich nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass Räuber und Beute sich jeweils *gegenseitig* kontrollieren.

Und manchmal verhält sich die Realität sogar tatsächlich so, wie sie es laut Theorie sollte  Ripple und Beschta [1] haben Untersuchungen zur Wiedereinführung der Wölfe im Yellowstone gemacht, und kommen u.a. zu folgender Schlussfolgerung (S. 209):

"Since wolf reintroduction, Yellowstone northern ecosystems
have responded as predicted by classic ecological theory with
alternating biomass levels across adjacent trophic levels (i.e., more
wolves, fewer elk with altered behavior, more plant biomass)."

Ziemlich eindeutige Aussagen also: Weniger Elche, mehr Pflanzenbiomasse; das Ganze schwankend, wie nach Lotka-Volterra zu erwarten ist. Eine schnelle Suche mit Google Scholar liefert eine Reihe vergleichbarer Ergebnisse.

Edit: Und natürlich ist es im Grundsatz gleich, ob Wölfe oder Lodenmäntel die Pflanzenfresser "kontrollieren". Allerdings vermehren sich die Lodenmäntel nicht stärker, wenn sie mehr Rehe zum essen haben 

Sportlichst, Ovibos

[1] William J. Ripple & Robert L. Beschta, Trophic cascades in Yellowstone: The first 15 years after wolf reintroduction. Biological Conservation 145 (2012) 205–213


----------



## Black-Under (19. Oktober 2017)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Edit: Und natürlich ist es im Grundsatz gleich, ob Wölfe oder Lodenmäntel die Pflanzenfresser "kontrollieren". Allerdings vermehren sich die Lodenmäntel nicht stärker, wenn sie mehr Rehe zum essen haben
> 
> Sportlichst, Ovibos
> 
> [1] William J. Ripple & Robert L. Beschta, Trophic cascades in Yellowstone: The first 15 years after wolf reintroduction. Biological Conservation 145 (2012) 205–213



Nein eben nicht! Wölfe und andere Raubtiere jagen bevorzugt geschwächte oder junge Tiere. Jäger immer nur die großen Brocken. (erstmal wegen der Trophäe und dann weil sie die kleinen eh nicht treffen) Kein Wolf traut sich an eine gesunde ausgewachsene Wildsau. In Sibirien gibt es Gegenden in denen kaum gejagt wird, da gibt es Wildsäue die so schwer sind, dass sich da selbst kein Bär mehr ran traut, trotzdem nehmen die Wildschweine dort nicht überhand.


----------



## Black-Under (19. Oktober 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht! Wölfe und andere Raubtiere jagen bevorzugt geschwächte oder junge Tiere. Jäger immer nur die großen Brocken. (erstmal wegen der Trophäe und dann weil sie die kleinen eh nicht treffen) Kein Wolf traut sich an eine gesunde ausgewachsene Wildsau. In Sibirien gibt es Gegenden in denen kaum gejagt wird, da gibt es Wildsäue die so schwer sind, dass sich da selbst kein Bär mehr ran traut, trotzdem nehmen die Wildschweine dort nicht überhand.


Außerdem steht es in dieser Regel geschrieben dass Störungen z.B. durch Jäger das mittlere Gleichgewicht durcheinander bringen und die Schadwirkung verstärken zB. bei Einsatz von Isektiziden, da dadurch auch die Räuber in der Population gestört werden. Das ganze hat aber nichts mit der Reproduktionserhöhung durch falsche Bejagung zu tun.


----------



## Ovibos (20. Oktober 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht! Wölfe und andere Raubtiere jagen bevorzugt geschwächte oder junge Tiere. Jäger immer nur die großen Brocken. (erstmal wegen der Trophäe und dann weil sie die kleinen eh nicht treffen) Kein Wolf traut sich an eine gesunde ausgewachsene Wildsau. In Sibirien gibt es Gegenden in denen kaum gejagt wird, da gibt es Wildsäue die so schwer sind, dass sich da selbst kein Bär mehr ran traut, trotzdem nehmen die Wildschweine dort nicht überhand.



Ja, das hast du absolut Recht! Danke für die Richtigstellung. Was ich meinte, das war, dass es wenig Unterschied macht, wer genau die Rolle des Räubers ausübt. Es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied *wie* die Rolle ausgeübt wird - keine Frage. Verantwortungsvolle Jäger, bzw. Förster, die das ja von Berufs wegen machen, kennen diese Zusammenhänge, und versuchen das Beutespektrum z.B. des Wolfes irgendwie zu imitieren..

Die Förster, die in NRW für den Staatswald verantwortlich sind, und mit denen ich verschiedentlich gesprochen habe, versuchen das jedenfalls soweit wie möglich so zu handhaben. Entsprechend naturnah sehen die Staatswälder mindestens teilweise auch aus (z.B. Kottenforst/Rhld.). Wie sich das gerade in jüngster Zeit durch die massiv von außen zuwandernden Wildschweine geändert haben könnte, das kann ich allerdings aus dem Stegreif nicht sagen.

Jagd und Jagd können sehr verschiedene Dinge sein.

Gruß, Ovibos


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...hätte der Jäger auch bellen sollen?



Ich stell mir das grad vor  ein bellender Jäger, der hinter 2 Müttern mit Kinderwagen herläuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (21. Oktober 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch sehr einseitig.
> Wir haben die Raubtiere ausgerottet und müssen nun für Ersatz sorgen, sonst gehen die Zahlen durch die Decke. Und Schwarzwild und co ernten ziemlich viele Felder und dann gibts massive Beschwerden seitenens der Bauern. Die haben auch ne gute Lobby.
> Das mit dem Jagddruck und der Vermehrung mag zwar stimmen, aber der Effekt ist längst nicht so groß, wie es manche behaupten. Und außerdem gibts ja eine kritische Grenze, ab der es auf jeden Fall wieder weniger werden.
> Und gefüttert wird wohl eigtl schon länger nicht mehr..
> Klar, Naturschutzargumente, die auf Wildschweine und Rehe bezogen sind, sind quatsch. Und auch, dass sie durch die Biker verschreckt werden. Lustiges Experiment dazu, wenn ihr mal ein Reh seht, dass nicht sofort wegrennt: Ruhig stehen bleiben, wenns immer noch nich weg rennt, langsam den Arm (oder stock, regenschirm) heben und auf es "zielen", so als ob ihr ein Gewehr hättet. Dann gehts ab wie Schnitzel..



Keiner hat grundsätzlich was gegen Jagd. Nur gegen depperte Freizeitjäger, die glauben was sonst was wie Tolles sie sind, insbesondere Möchtegern-Naturschützer. 
Für mich ist es unverständlich, dass man zum Spaß jagen darf. Nix gegen professionelle Jäger und auch Nutzjagd, sprich zum Verzehr.
Waffen haben nix in Händen von Leuten zu suchen die zum SPASS töten möchten. Die sollen Schießsport auf dafür ausgerichteten Anlagen machen. MM


----------



## DMLRUS (24. November 2017)

Hier ist ein Artikel in der Badische Zeitung. 

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/st-peter-befuerchtet-zu-hohe-kosten-beim-ausbau-des-radnetzes

Man erkennt sofort welche Position Politik zu MTB als Sport bezieht.


----------



## Zep2008 (24. November 2017)

BZ Auzug, Hochschwarzwald Tourismus GmbH (HTG) :
Die Konkurrenz im Bereich Mountainbike sei durch Österreich und die Schweiz groß. In beiden Ländern gebe es keine Zwei-Meter-Regel

Da hat der Gemeinderat ja seine berechtigten Zweifel. Die Flitzpiepen sitzen aber in der HTG, nicht im Gemeiderat St.Peter.


----------



## liquidnight (24. November 2017)

Mir kommt der ganze Artikel ziemlich verquer vor - die verteidigen ihre Märchen ohne sich drum zu kümmern wer das alles überhaupt noch glauben soll.  Ich seh das so: die Begriffe die sie verwenden (Gmbh, Mountainbiker, Gemeinderäte, Konkurrenz, Strecken, Wegenetz, naturbelassen) sind quer beziehungsweise indifferent zu dem was Menschen wollen und was Menschenfeinde wollen.

Mensch == das mit Sprache und Verstand ausgestattete Wesen, das Träger von Rechten und Pflichten sein *kann. *Und das die Parameter Emotion, Intelligenz, Aktion  zeigt.  Hiermit weiche ich  von der Definition des juristischen Wörterbuchs ab (welche den Menschen zur Sache macht). 

Person == eine Fiktion unter der Herrschaft des Staates (siehe EGBGB§7), bzw. seiner Agenten. Eine Erfindung von Menschenfeinden (inverse Persönlichkeiten / Gruppe B der Persönlichkeitsstörungen).

Eine Gmbh (Fiktion des Staates) hat das einzige Ziel, monetären Gewinn zu machen, und zwar mit der Zwangswährung des Staates.   In dem Bericht geht es um Konkurrenz, also um Mechanismen des (unter Zwang stehenden) Marktes, in dem die Gmbh sich in Richtung dieses Zieles ausrichtet.

Die diskutieren nun wohl darüber "die Region" "weiter" zu entwickeln. Den Begriff "die Region" sehe ich als täuschend an, denn es geht der Gmbh um die wirtschaftliche Verwendungsfähigkeit der Strecken.   "Weiter" meint hier - in Richtung Kommerzialisierung. 

Die sogenannten Gemeinderäte (Personen), die sich unterhalb der Firmen (Städte/Gemeinden, auch Fiktionen des Staats) tummeln, sind nun skeptisch, ob sie das Scheingeld in die eine oder andre touristisch wirksame Maßnahme stecken sollen. Dabei setzen sie die Maßnahmen untereinander in Konkurrenz, ebenso wie die Gemeinden untereinander, die Landkreise untereinander, die Länder untereinander, die Personen untereinander usw.   

Imho: beide Parteien und die Artikelautoren übersehen, dass die Ursache dieses Konfliktes eine (durch vielfach angewendeten Zwang) künstlich herbeigeführte Mangelsituation ist.

Auch die "Badische Zeitung", eine Firma (==Fiktion  des Staates), bewegt sich in diesem künstlichen und gezwungenen Mangelsystem und stellt die tiefer liegenden Ursachen nicht heraus.  Würde sie das machen, würden die Agenten des "Staats" sie platt machen.

--
Zum Obigen: Menschen sitzen auf dem Rad, bewegen die Pedale und haben Spaß daran. Personen könne das alles nicht. 



DMLRUS schrieb:


> Man erkennt sofort welche Position Politik zu MTB als Sport bezieht.



Ich ordne zu:
Position 1: Das korporative System, in dem leider noch zu viele Menschen mitspielen, kennt Menschen definitiv nicht, sondern es kennt nur seine eigenen Fiktionen.     Das Unterordnen der Menschen in deren fiktive Welt wirkt auf die Menschen pathogen - d.h. krankheitserzeugend.
Position 2: "Mtb als Sport"  ist etwas, bei dem Menschen positive Emotionen haben, ebensolche zuordnen und Arbeit hineinstecken, um diesen Sport bzw. die Kultur zu befördern.


Zum Schweizer Bezirk fällt mir ein, da gab es vor ein paar Monaten eine Meldung dass der ganze Kanton Bern das Mtb-Fahren verboten hat.


----------



## DMLRUS (24. November 2017)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Österreich und die Schweiz groß. In beiden Ländern gebe es keine Zwei-Meter-Regel



So viel zum Journalisten Kenntnis.


----------



## Zep2008 (24. November 2017)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> So viel zum Journalisten Kenntni


Nein, nicht die Jornalisten, das meint, schreibt die HTG

Ausug:
In beiden Ländern gebe es keine Zwei-Meter-Regel. Das heißt, Mountainbiker können Wege fahren, die sie wollen. Auch innerhalb des Schwarzwaldes sei die Konkurrenz zu spüren, andere Gemeinden entwickelten neue, attraktivere Strecken. Deshalb sei es wichtig, das bestehende Wegenetz zu überarbeiten und zu optimieren, meint die HTG


----------



## trail_desire (24. November 2017)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Zum Schweizer Bezirk fällt mir ein, da gab es vor ein paar Monaten eine Meldung dass der ganze Kanton Bern das Mtb-Fahren verboten hat.



War so ähnlich wie in Hessen.....die Gesetzesänderung wurde von Verbot abseits von Waldstrassen auf Verbot abseits von Wegen geändert.....also alles gut!


----------



## Athabaske (24. November 2017)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Die Konkurrenz im Bereich Mountainbike sei durch Österreich und die Schweiz groß. In beiden Ländern gebe es keine Zwei-Meter-Regel


Stimmt doch, also dass es weder in Österreich noch der Schweiz eine 2m-Regel gibt....


----------



## Black-Under (24. November 2017)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Mir kommt der ganze Artikel ziemlich verquer vor - die verteidigen ihre Märchen ohne sich drum zu kümmern wer das alles überhaupt noch glauben soll.  Ich seh das so: die Begriffe die sie verwenden (Gmbh, Mountainbiker, Gemeinderäte, Konkurrenz, Strecken, Wegenetz, naturbelassen) sind quer beziehungsweise indifferent zu dem was Menschen wollen und was Menschenfeinde wollen.
> Auch die "Badische Zeitung", eine Firma (==Fiktion  des Staates), bewegt sich in diesem künstlichen und gezwungenen Mangelsystem und stellt die tiefer liegenden Ursachen nicht heraus.  Würde sie das machen, würden die Agenten des "Staats" sie platt machen.
> 
> --
> ...



Sag mal was fürn Zeug nimmst Du? Ich will auch was davon.

Selten so ein Stuss gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (25. November 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Sag mal was fürn Zeug nimmst Du? Ich will auch was davon.


  Freiheit sagen die Menschen dazu. Sklaven können sich das kaum vorstellen, ich weiß


----------



## Black-Under (25. November 2017)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Freiheit sagen die Menschen dazu. Sklaven können sich das kaum vorstellen, ich weiß



Weißt Du in Anbetracht wie schlecht es den Sklaven ging, finde ich solche Aussagen widerlich.
Uns geht es im Moment ziemlich gut, ok es gibt Dinge die man anprangern muss, aber diese wilden absurden Verschwörungstheorien gehören hier nicht rein.


----------



## Athabaske (25. November 2017)

Man kann und muss an jeder Stelle mit solchen Äußerungen umgehen.


----------



## gasgas03 (30. November 2017)

Kretschmann ist bei SWR1 Leute im Studio, dort kann man eine Mail ins Studio schicken. Hab mal bezüglich der 2 Meter Regel nachgefragt wann die wegkommt. Die Sendung geht noch bis um 12:00 Uhr.
https://www.swr.de/swr1/bw/programm...f=42/did=1420380/nid=446250/c5xbl0/index.html


----------



## sessiontrialer (30. November 2017)

Kretschmer wird sagen,
hat sich bewährt....

Es kann aber doch nicht im Interesse grüner Politik sein,
dass am Wochenende 1000ende ihr Bike ins Auto packen
und zum Biken nach Italien fahren???
Geld ausser Landes und Abgase in die Luft!
Bewegung/Biken ist im Gegensatz zu unserem 
bewegungsarmen Alltag dringend nötig.

*Ohne lange Anfahrt!
*

Lieber Gruß
Sessiontrialer


----------



## gasgas03 (30. November 2017)

Kam leider keine Antwort, hoffe der Moderator hat es ihm vorgelesen.
Steter tropfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (30. November 2017)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Kam leider keine Antwort, hoffe der Moderator hat es ihm vorgelesen.
> Steter tropfen...


Ach wo, da hilft nicht mal ein ausgewachsener Fluß.
Unsere Politiker sind in der Lage noch viel tiefgreifendere Probleme und Tatsachen zu ignorieren. Da kommt man mit so einer Kleinigkeit natürlich nicht in eine Live-Sendung.
Hättest lieber mal gefragt, woher die Rohstoffe für die Akkus unserer E-Autos (und natürlich E-Bikes ) kommen sollen....


----------



## ciao heiko (30. November 2017)

*Baden-Württemberg: Ausweisung von Mountainbikestrecken gescheitert*
Radfahrer im Wald weiterhin illegal unterwegs

_Gemeinsame Pressemitteilung der Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. in Kooperation mit ADFC Baden-Württemberg e.V, Württembergischer Radsportverband e.V. und Badischer Radsportverband e.V._

https://dimb.de/presse/presse-artikel/916-28112017-ausweisung-von-mountainbikestrecken-gescheitert

.


----------



## liquidnight (30. November 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Weißt Du in Anbetracht wie schlecht es den Sklaven ging, finde ich solche Aussagen widerlich.


Die Führer der Welt haben gemerkt dass die Sklaven wenig motiviert arbeiten, solange sie wissen dass sie Sklaven sind.  Glauben sie sie seien frei, arbeiten sie motiviert mit - auch wenn sie sich dabei gegenseitig im Käfig halten. Das Ergebnis siehst Du heutzutage beim Gewalt-Franchise-Modell "Staat".



> Uns geht es im Moment ziemlich gut,


  Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Vergewaltigung (bitte im rechtlichen Sinne interpretieren) ist *niemals* richtig, auch wenn die Typen es in ihre Gesetzesbücher reinschreiben.



> ok es gibt Dinge die man anprangern muss,


 Damit bestätigt der Schreiber meine vorige Vermutung: ich würde seine  Kenntnis des Problemfelds verneinen.



> aber diese wilden absurden Verschwörungstheorien gehören hier nicht rein.


  Die üblichen Diffamierungen der Gewaltbefürworter mal wieder.





gasgas03 schrieb:


> Kretschmann ist bei SWR1 Leute im Studio, dort kann man eine Mail ins Studio schicken.


  Meine Bescheidene Meinung:  SWR gehört zu der (menschenfeindlichen) Fraktion, die den Glauben an den Gewaltkult aufrechterhalten will.   Den Fokus  darauf sehe ich bereits als kontraproduktiv (im Sinne der Menschen) an.  Nach meinem Eindruck sind die Krawattenträger nur geldgeile Blender, die sich die Täuschung der Sklaven zur Aufgabe gewählt haben.




sessiontrialer schrieb:


> Es kann aber doch nicht im Interesse grüner Politik sein, dass am Wochenende 1000ende ihr Bike ins Auto packen und zum Biken nach Italien fahren???


  Der gesamte Betrieb "Staat" ist im Grunde eine künstliche gewaltsame Erzeugung  und Verwaltung von Mangelzuständen bezüglich der Bedürfnisse von Menschen.
Da macht wohl keine sogenannte "Partei" eine Ausnahme.



> Geld ausser Landes und Abgase in die Luft!


   Wenn Du das Gebaren der Staatsagenten weiter extrapolierst, kommt man eher dorthin, dass sie sämtliche Schaffenskraft in eine solche Richtung lenken dass der Planet zu einer Marslandschaft wird.



> Bewegung/Biken ist im Gegensatz zu unserem bewegungsarmen Alltag dringend nötig.


Hier würde ich den  @sessiontrialer  nicht direkt kritisieren, aber wenigstens hinweisen auf die Übernahme des von den Psychopathen verwendeten rhetorischen Musters.  Besser:  er schreibe hin, welcher Mensch das Biken als nötig befindet.

Um das aufzulösen: Bewegung/Biken ist etwas das Menschen machen wollen.  "Staat" und seine Agenten sind aber feindlich gegenüber den Menschen eingestellt und setzen sie in möglichst vielen Punkten unter Mangel.  Bestätigend für dieses Muster:  sie erkennen Dich nie als Menschen.



Werratte schrieb:


> Unsere Politiker sind in der Lage noch viel tiefgreifendere Probleme und Tatsachen zu ignorieren.


 Soweit einverstanden. Sie haben sich das Ignorieren von Menschen und deren Problemen als Aufgabe gewählt.



ciao heiko schrieb:


> _Gemeinsame Pressemitteilung der Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. in Kooperation mit ADFC Baden-Württemberg e.V, Württembergischer Radsportverband e.V. und Badischer Radsportverband e.V._



Habe mir den Bericht durchgelesen und die Rhetorik ist doch massiv verantwortungsverschleiernd bzw. korporativ ausgerichtet. Alle Beteiligten sind Agenten der (staatlichen) Fiktionen, sowohl die Autoren als auch die im Bericht beschriebenen Akteure.  Wahrscheinlich ist all denen der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Person nicht klar.

Dann gibt es da noch eine Eigenschaft aus der _Narzisstischen Persönlichkeitsstörung_:  Die Erweiterungen eines NPSler (in der Tat andre Menschen bzw. Opfer) erkennt er nur als Eigenes wenn sie sich exakt gemäß der Weisungen des NPSler verhalten. Weichen sie ab, sieht er sie als Feind an    (vergleiche die Geheimlehre der Jesuiten).  Die Opfer wissen das bzw. bekommen es langfristig indoktriniert und verhalten sich entsprechend.  Die Folge ist, dass die Opfer   keine Kritik am Herrn üben - niemals.   Bei der Beschreibung von Taten des Herrn oder Agenten aus der gleichen Machtpyramide (Taten die die Menschen als negativ betrachten)  verwenden sie die Taktik der Verantwortungsverschleierung.  D.h. sie lassen den Akteur in ihren Aussagen komplett weg.

Im Ergebnis kommt dann so etwas wie dieser Dimb-Bericht raus - oder nehmt Euch eine beliebige Nachrichtenmeldung der Systempresse.
Satz1:  "Das Scheitern"  sei der Akteur.
Satz2: "Es" sei ausgewiesen.
Satz3: "Der Zusatz"  bewege sich
Satz4: "Die Zielvorgabe" sei gescheitert
Satz5: "Es" handele ...
Satz6: "Es" würden gemeldet ... ,   "Trails"  seien ...
Satz7: "Es" sei berücksichtigt ... ,  "das Genehmigungsverfahren"  stünde ...

Ich hoffe die Regel wird sichtbar: Die Autoren fühlen sich als Teil dieser Machtpyramide und nennen nie einen einzigen der Agenten dieser Machtpyramide als Akteur.


----------



## decay (30. November 2017)




----------



## DMLRUS (30. November 2017)




----------



## Black-Under (30. November 2017)

Ich sag es nochmal das Zeug was der raucht will ich auch........


----------



## Werratte (30. November 2017)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich sag es nochmal das Zeug was der raucht will ich auch........


Aber hast gesehen?
Ich bin schon in der richtigen Spur!


----------



## dickerbert (30. November 2017)

@liquidnight: Müsstest du nicht eigentlich für deine Soziologie Klausur lernen?!


----------



## sanwald81 (1. Dezember 2017)

@liquidnight:  Ich würde lieber mal zu Arzt gehen. Gesund klingt das nicht


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Dezember 2017)

*Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg weiter illegal unterwegs*

Zu diesem traurigen Schluss kommt der ausgewogene Bericht der Heidenheimer Zeitung. Das Konzept, einzelne Strecken für Mountainbiker auszuweisen, funktioniert nicht und geht völlig am Bedarf vorbei. 

http://www.swp.de/heidenheim/nachri...m-land-weiter-illegal-unterwegs-24355450.html

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (18. Dezember 2017)

Immer wieder erschütternd und dann wird auch noch bei den Zahlen getrickst.
In Baiersbronn hab ich dieses Jahr mal eine kleine Runde gedreht. Ist so für den Feierabend ganz nett - aber nichts wofür man deswegen da hinfahren müsste.
Positiv für den Tourismus?
NEIN!
Dafür ist es noch zu wenig.


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Januar 2018)

... (falscher Thread)


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. Februar 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg weiter illegal unterwegs*
> 
> Zu diesem traurigen Schluss kommt der ausgewogene Bericht der Heidenheimer Zeitung. Das Konzept, einzelne Strecken für Mountainbiker auszuweisen, funktioniert nicht und geht völlig am Bedarf vorbei.
> 
> ...



"...Extremsportler..."


----------



## damage0099 (26. Februar 2018)

Was ne Scheiße?!
Die weisen einzelne Strecken aus, und das funktioniert nicht?
Niederschmetternd!
Das darf doch nicht wahr sein.

Taugt Bonde‘s KloLektüre etwa nix?


----------



## Grossvater (26. Februar 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was ne Scheiße?!
> Die weisen einzelne Strecken aus, und das funktioniert nicht?
> Niederschmetternd!
> Das darf doch nicht wahr sein.
> ...


Leider nicht mal zum Abputzen - das Ding ist ja druckfrisch schon beschissen.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Februar 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Taugt Bonde‘s KloLektüre etwa nix?



Für das, wofür es ursprünglich gedacht war (und mit den ursprünglichen Zielvorgaben) taugt es schon.
Nur hat man es aus der Not heraus zur allgemeinen Handlungsanweisung für ganz BaWü erhoben - da ist es kein Wunder, das es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Beorn (27. Februar 2018)

Für das Outdoorfestival in Blaustein wird es wohl Strecken geben, die danach dahin überprüft werden, ob sie fest installiert werden. Es tut sich aber immer nur minimal was und das wird auch so mehr schlecht als recht weitertröpfeln, so lange die 2m Regel besteht.

Ich bin gern illegal, weil es den meisten anderen Leuten im Wald sc***ßegal ist.


----------



## Grossvater (27. Februar 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Für das, wofür es ursprünglich gedacht war (und mit den ursprünglichen Zielvorgaben) taugt es schon.


ja sichiiii  - als Alibi für die "Bestandsschützer" in Bezug auf 2m Regel nix unternehmen zu müssen - sehr geil 

Sorry - bin nur etwas angekratzt seit ich weiter oben den Namen Bonde gelesen hatte. Den hatte ich schon ganz verdrängt.
Schöne Vorstellung man hätte ihn irgendwann bei Nacht und Nebel in seinem unnötigen Schwarzwaldreservat ausgesetzt und da würde er bis heute noch den Ausgang suchen.
Leider holt mich grad die Realität wieder auf den Boden zurück.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (17. März 2018)

Tatsächlich ist die Konzeption des Handbuchs älter als die Anti 2mR Initiative, ursprünglich ging es darum Angebote für den Tourismus zu schaffen. Bei dem ein oder anderen spukte wohl auch im Hinterkopf rum das ab einem gewissen Punkt niemand mehr blickt, welche Strecken freigegeben sind und welche nicht und die 2mR darüber kollabieren würde... Alles wumpe, wenn drumm geht den selbsternannten Naturschützern und Sozialkontrolldiensten im Wald mal die Nackenhaare gescheit aufzustellen, bitteschön:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mot...hten-grosse-schaeden-an.867584/#post-15149138
Gibt auch einen schönen youtube link, wirklich beeindruckend was ne Handvoll Vollpfosten anrichten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DMLRUS (1. April 2018)

Hier ist ein April Scherz...

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/regierungspraesidium-sperrt-schauinsland-fuer-wanderer-dauerhaft


----------



## prince67 (1. April 2018)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Hier ist ein April Scherz...
> 
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/regierungspraesidium-sperrt-schauinsland-fuer-wanderer-dauerhaft


1.April oder nicht 1.April, gleich kommen wieder die Bikehasser aus ihren Löchern.
Das war wohl auch die Absicht des Verfassers des "Aprilscherzes".


----------



## skask (1. April 2018)

Aber ein guter.


----------



## damage0099 (1. April 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> 1.April oder nicht 1.April, gleich kommen wieder die Bikehasser aus ihren Löchern.
> Das war wohl auch die Absicht des Verfassers des "Aprilscherzes".


Genau so isses!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (1. April 2018)

Ist doch gut wenn die Ewiggestrigen sich als Humorbefreit, also doof, outen. Schön dass der SWV mitzieht.


----------



## DMLRUS (2. April 2018)

Ich finde es nicht lustig.






Dafür mehr die Redaktion von der Badische Zeitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (11. April 2018)

http://www.regiotrends.de/de/polize...-mountainbike-fahrer-angesprochen-werden.html

Ohne Worte weil Sie mir fehlen.


----------



## trail_desire (11. April 2018)

Ist doch prima....wenn Wanderer offiziell genehmigte, für Biker angelegte Trails boykottieren, dürfen sie sich nicht wundern wenn wir inoffiziell ihre nutzen....


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (11. April 2018)

Der Canadian ist einfach zu nah an der Wiehre.


----------



## DMLRUS (12. April 2018)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/naeg...racht-wo-hauptsaechlich-kinder-unterwegs-sind

Das ist erschreckend.


----------



## Athabaske (12. April 2018)

Vorab, ich habe selber Kinder. Aber warum ist es schlimmer wenn Kinder und Jugendliche betroffen sind und keine alten Säcke? Ich frage mich das häufig bei solchen Meldungen. Bei der allgemeinen Haltung unserer Gesellschaft gegenüber Kindern erscheint mir das dann immer als sehr verlogen. Oder handelt es sich um einen rudimentären Reflex, der durch die Kinderfeindlichkeit durchbricht?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (12. April 2018)

Rein reflektives Verhalten. Es betrifft Kinder, also ist es schrecklicher als bei Erwachsenen. Denn Kinder können sich ja nicht wehren. Dass Erwachsene sich auch nicht gegen Nägel und Co wehren können, ist dann schon eine Transferleistung für die man das äh achso, Gehirn, einschalten müßte. Und das bei dem mikrigen Zeilengeld: Nööö, lass mal.


----------



## Black-Under (13. April 2018)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Rein reflektives Verhalten. Es betrifft Kinder, also ist es schrecklicher als bei Erwachsenen. Denn Kinder können sich ja nicht wehren. Dass Erwachsene sich auch nicht gegen Nägel und Co wehren können, ist dann schon eine Transferleistung für die man das äh achso, Gehirn, einschalten müßte. Und das bei dem mikrigen Zeilengeld: Nööö, lass mal.


Nun ja Kinder haben eben auch noch ein paar Jahre länger zu leben.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (13. April 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nun ja Kinder haben eben auch noch ein paar Jahre länger zu leben.


Juristisch natürlich nicht haltbar, ethisch auch Unfug aber moralisch kann man natürlich so ums Eck kommen. Von Moral halt ich aber nix, über die bestimmt nämlich nicht der Diskurs sondern der sog. gesunde Menschenverstand. Und ab dem Punkt wirds oft heikel.


----------



## arise (13. April 2018)

Sorry aber wenn man als Vater da den Unterschied nicht kennt......fehlen mir die Worte.


----------



## prince67 (13. April 2018)

arise schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn man als Vater da den Unterschied nicht kennt......fehlen mir die Worte.


dh, einen 20jährigen schwer zu verletzen ist weniger schlimm als ein Kind zu verletzen. Wenn man das weiter spinnt, darf man einen 80jährigen vom Rad holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> dh, einen 20jährigen schwer zu verletzen ist weniger schlimm als ein Kind zu verletzen. Wenn man das weiter spinnt, darf man einen 80jährigen vom Rad holen.


Klar darfst du den 80jährigen nicht vom Rad holen, was im Sinne von hatte sein Leben noch vor sich schlimmer ist soll jeder für sich entscheiden, als 2facher Vater ist meine Meinung dazu eindeutig....


----------



## dickerbert (13. April 2018)

Eine Meinung dazu kannst du gerne haben. Trotzdem widerspricht das Aufwiegen bzw. Bewerten von Menschenleben unserem Grundgesetz (Stichwort "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar")

Gez. der Verfassungsschutz


----------



## Black-Under (13. April 2018)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Juristisch natürlich nicht haltbar, ethisch auch Unfug aber moralisch kann man natürlich so ums Eck kommen. Von Moral halt ich aber nix, über die bestimmt nämlich nicht der Diskurs sondern der sog. gesunde Menschenverstand. Und ab dem Punkt wirds oft heikel.



Du meinst also es ist egal ob ein 60 Jähriger oder ein 9 Jähriger bei einem Radunfall ums Leben kommt?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. April 2018)

Wenn du das so formulierst, wäre im Umkehrschluss ein Leben weniger wert als das andere. Sicher?


----------



## dopero (13. April 2018)

Mir hat mal ein Journalist sinngemäß gesagt: Wenn es keine anderen Argumente gibt die jeden sofort einleuchten, am besten mit Kindern argumentieren.


----------



## arise (13. April 2018)

Genau....deshalb heißt es ja auch Frauen und Kinder zuerst.

Du kommst zu einem Notfall wo es um Leben und Tod geht.....ein 8 jähriger und ein 70 Jähriger sind gleich schwer verletzt mit den gleichen Überlebungschancen. Du hast nicht die Zeit beide zu retten...wen von den beiden rettest Du ?

Laut Grundgesetzt beide....also werden beide sterben...soviel zum Wert eines juristischem Machwerk.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. April 2018)

Müßige Frage, niemand weiß, wie sie/er in dieser Situation reagieren würde, abgesehen davon, dass am Ende der Verlust eines Lebens stehen würde.


----------



## arise (13. April 2018)

Ok...du hast kein Zivi oder sonst was im Gesundheitswesen gemacht.....die Fachleute würden zu 99% das Ki9nd retten. Was ja auch Sinn macht...das eine Leben wurde gelebt das andere ist evtl noch lebenswert.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. April 2018)

Dann ist ja gut, dass ich kein Fachmensch bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (13. April 2018)

First in, First out


----------



## bMerry (14. April 2018)

Andere Betrachtung: mit zunehmendem Alter steigt die Umsicht, Möglichkeit Gefahren zu erkennen, bzw. einzuschätzen, Risikowahrnehmung. Bei Kindern ist noch mehr Vertrauen auf Sicherheit und Unbedarftheit vorhanden.
Kinder zu täuschen und vorsätzlich in Gefahr zu bringen widerspricht der "natürlichen Gesetzgebung" des Schutzbefohlenen.... Auch in der Tierwelt werden Jungtiere häufig gemeinsam geschützt.

Ganz klar: jede vorsätzlich ausgebrachte Gefahrenquelle ist eine zu viel, egal gegen wen sie sich richtet!


----------



## Athabaske (14. April 2018)

Schon interessant wie eine Diskussion laufen kann. Es hilft zu Ende zu lesen...


----------



## Athabaske (14. April 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Vorab, ich habe selber Kinder. Aber warum ist es schlimmer wenn Kinder und Jugendliche betroffen sind und keine alten Säcke? Ich frage mich das häufig bei solchen Meldungen. *Bei der allgemeinen Haltung unserer Gesellschaft gegenüber Kindern erscheint mir das dann immer als sehr verlogen.* Oder handelt es sich um einen rudimentären Reflex, der durch die Kinderfeindlichkeit durchbricht?


...Kinder stören an allen Orten, Kinder und Einrichtungen für Kinder sind unerwünscht. Vieles was Kindern gut tun würde soll nicht sein. Und gleichzeitig steigt der Betroffenheitsgrad, wenn Kinder von Verbrechen oder ähnlichem betroffen sind. Das ist zumindest etwas seltsam.


----------



## decay (14. April 2018)

@Athabaske sich jetzt hinzustellen und die fehlgelaufene Diskussion, die Du angezettelt hast, betrachten - priceless.

Noch dazu steht im Artikel mWn überhaupt nix von schlimmer weil Kinder, sondern nur Kinder...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. April 2018)

dickerbert schrieb:


> First in, First out


In diesem Zusammenhang auch gerne genommen : first expiered- first out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. April 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Du meinst also es ist egal ob ein 60 Jähriger oder ein 9 Jähriger bei einem Radunfall ums Leben kommt?


Juristisch und Ethisch steht das Leben unter gleichem Schutz, ganz egal wie alt, welche Hautfarbe usw. Ein kurzes Studium der Menschenrechte würde dich da auf Stand bringen.
Dessen ungeachtet bedürfen Kinder unseres besonderen Schutzes weil sie u. a. körperlich und kognitiv noch in der Entwicklung stehen. 
Bis hierhin alles gut. Schwierig wird es wenn man diese beiden Grundsätze anfängt gegeneinander aus zu spielen. Genau daran scheitert deine Argumentation.


----------



## Black-Under (14. April 2018)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Juristisch und Ethisch steht das Leben unter gleichem Schutz, ganz egal wie alt, welche Hautfarbe usw. Ein kurzes Studium der Menschenrechte würde dich da auf Stand bringen.
> Dessen ungeachtet bedürfen Kinder unseres besonderen Schutzes weil sie u. a. körperlich und kognitiv noch in der Entwicklung stehen.
> Bis hierhin alles gut. Schwierig wird es wenn man diese beiden Grundsätze anfängt gegeneinander aus zu spielen. Genau daran scheitert deine Argumentation.



Schon merkwürdig, Du redest von einer Argumentation, dabei war es eine Frage. Erkennbar am Fragezeichen. Schon interessant was manche Menschen alles interpretieren. Das sollte ein Argumentieren anregen, nicht selber argumentieren.

Diese ethische Diskussion Leben gegenüber aufzuwiegen gibt es ja auch bei autonomen fahren. Was soll das Auto machen wenn es vor der Entscheidung steht, Unfall mit Gefahr für die Insassen oder Unfall mit Gefahr für Außenstehende, Unfall mit Gefahr für Kinder, Unfall mit Gefahr mehrerer Personen, mehrere Kinder...etc.p.p.

Das muss schon ethisch bewertet werden und die Diskussionen sind belebt. Die Argumentation der Entwickler das Auto kann einen Unfall vermeiden ist dabei die dümmlichste Argumentation, weil es immer äußere Zustände geben kann die nicht vermeidbar sind.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. April 2018)

Mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass es nicht private meine Meinung, sondern dass der Vorzug von Kindern in diesem Kontext nichts anderes als Diskriminierung aus Altersgründen wäre und damit rechtswidrig.
Autonomes Fahren: Hier verfällt man in der öffentlichen Diskussionen gern dem gleichen Anreiz: Man legt ein Szenario mit einer Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit unter Lottogewinn zugrunde und versucht daraus allgemeingültige Grundsätze abzuleiten.
Wenn man Unfälle vermeiden will muß man auch darüber reden: Drogentester und angepasste Geschwindigkeit würden 80% des heutigen Unfallgeschehens verhindern und auch vom Rest wie Vorfahrtverletzung etc. könnte das autonome Fahrzeug noch einiges ausbügeln.
Ist halt nicht so sexy aber im Gegensatz zu dem pseudoethischen Geschwurbel wirksam: Es sterben weniger Menschen und weniger Menschen werden verletzt.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. April 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das muss schon ethisch bewertet werden und die Diskussionen sind belebt. Die Argumentation der Entwickler das Auto kann einen Unfall vermeiden ist dabei die dümmlichste Argumentation, weil es immer äußere Zustände geben kann die nicht vermeidbar sind.


Meintest du diese *äußeren Umstände*, die es immer geben kann und die *nicht vermeidbar* sind?
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Panorama/Uebersicht/Polizei-veroeffentlicht-Video-von-Uber-Fahrzeug
Sorry, aber die Vorlage war einfach zu steil.


----------



## Black-Under (14. April 2018)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Man legt ein Szenario mit einer Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit unter Lottogewinn zugrunde und versucht daraus allgemeingültige Grundsätze abzuleiten.



Das ist ja wohl der größte Unsinn den ich bisher gelesen habe. So etwas ist übrigens genauso unlegitim, mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Mensch zu schaden kommt und zu sagen das ist zu unwahrscheinlich damit kann ich leben. In der Industrie ist so etwas nicht erlaubt, ich berechne zwar Wahrscheinlichkeiten muss aber Maßnahmen ergreifen dieses Scenario zu vermeiden und nicht zu sagen das Risiko nehme ich in kauf.

Damit hast Du dich selber widersprochen und es noch nicht mal gemerkt.


----------



## Black-Under (14. April 2018)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Meintest du diese *äußeren Umstände*, die es immer geben kann und die *nicht vermeidbar* sind?
> http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Panorama/Uebersicht/Polizei-veroeffentlicht-Video-von-Uber-Fahrzeug
> Sorry, aber die Vorlage war einfach zu steil.




Auch ein Fehler einer Sensorik ist ein äußerer Umstand der nicht zu 100% vermieden werden kann, egal welche SIL Klasse man wählt, es bleibt immer ein Restrisiko. Wenn bei dem, entgegenkommenden Fahrzeug die Sensorik versagt kann die eigen damit nicht rechnen und dann kann das System u.U. einen Unfall nicht verhindern.....


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. April 2018)

Back on topic please


----------



## Das-Licht (23. April 2018)

https://www.bmvi.de/SharedDocs/DE/P...r-ethik-kommission.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## ciao heiko (2. Mai 2018)

Umfrage der SWP: Sollte man die 2 Meter Regel abschaffen? Euer Klick zählt.

Der Artikel selbst enthält die üblichen Vorwürfe gegen Mountainbiker. Gut, dass unser Vertreter die mangelnde Toleranz der Wanderer als tatsächliche Ursache beim Namen nennt. Und auch der Tourismus spricht sich gegen Verbote aus. 

https://www.swp.de/suedwesten/landk...-mountainbiker-25420574.html?utm_customer=swp

.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Mai 2018)

‚wenn er vernünftig fährt‘ ....
Das stimmt!
So wie der Weg mittlerweile aussieht, tun das leider die wenigsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg weiter illegal unterwegs*
> 
> Zu diesem traurigen Schluss kommt der ausgewogene Bericht der Heidenheimer Zeitung. Das Konzept, einzelne Strecken für Mountainbiker auszuweisen, funktioniert nicht und geht völlig am Bedarf vorbei.
> 
> ...




Aber anscheinend nicht überall ???


----------



## ciao heiko (3. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend nicht überall ???


Baiersbronn hat tatsächlich etwas für MTB getan. Die ausgewiesenen Strecken sind ganz ok. Viel mehr aber auch nicht. Die hoch gelobte Tour T6 führt an einem relativ kurzen Hang kreuz und quer, und auf und ab, um ja jeden Trail mitzunehmen. Wer sich in der Gegend auskennt, der wird sicherlich nicht diese Route fahren.

Die Beschilderung ist dabei höchst verwirrend, weil man an manchen Kreuzungspunkten mehrfach vorbei kommt. Eine Karte oder GPS ist hilfreich um die Wegführung zu verstehen.

Manche der Trails sind ganz nett. Es wundert, dass diese recht siedlungsnahen Trails auf einmal zur gemeinsamen Nutzung ausgewiesen werden. Scheinbar ist die Gefährdung durch Mountainbiker, wie sie die 2-Meter-Regel annimmt, dann doch kein Problem.

Zwei der neue gebauten Haupttrails sind aber einfach nur lieblos in Gelände gezogen worden, ohne den Weg wirklich zu bauen. Flow kommt dort keiner auf, sondern man bremst das Gefälle einfach nur weg. Absätze, schräge Wurzeln und enge Spitzkehren. Sehr nachhaltig sieht das vom Untergrund nicht aus. Es wird ein paar Leute geben, die diese zwei Abfahrten fahrtechnisch mögen werden. Für ein touristisches Angebot sind sie in meinen Augen aber zu schwer. Es wird einige Biker geben, welche auf diesen beiden Abfahrten die meiste Zeit schieben werden und sich fragen, warum sie die Höhenmeter hinaufgedrückt haben um dann so eine Abfahrt serviert zu bekommen. Denn wie geschrieben, bewegt man sich bei der Tour kaum vorwärts, sondern bleibt am gleichen Hang.

Leider wird das Projekt von der Politik genutzt um die 2-Meter-Regel beizubehalten. "Es gäbe ja jetzt Strecken mit Trailanteil."
Aber was nützt das dem Einheimischen? Soll er jedesmal in's Auto steigen wenn er attraktiv MTB fahren möchte? Deshalb sehe ich das sehr kritisch.
Baiersbronn ist ein rein touristisches Konzept, das nur umsetzbar war, weil es überwiegend im Gemeinde- und Staatswald liegt. In vielen anderen Orten geht gar nichts voran, weil es dort viel Privatwald gibt. Es wäre mir lieber der Tourismus hätte sich hinter die Biker gestellt und sich gegen die 2-Meter-Regel positioniert.

Meine Empfehlung wäre nicht auf die Werbetrommel herein zu fallen, sondern in Regionen zu reisen, die sich wirklich für Mountainbiker stark machen. Da fällt mir z.B. der Sauerlandtourismus ein, der sich, bei den Gesetzesänderung in Hessen und NRW, für eine gute Lösung für Mountainbiker eingesetzt hat.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend nicht überall ???
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 725270


Da hat jemand einen Werbeauftrag, das darf man nicht so ernst nehmen.
Erkennt man schon daran, das im NP keine Trails für Radfahrer ausgewiesen werden.


----------



## trail_desire (3. Mai 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Zwei der neue gebauten Haupttrails sind aber einfach nur lieblos in Gelände gezogen worden, ohne den Weg wirklich zu bauen. Flow kommt dort keiner auf, sondern man bremst das Gefälle einfach nur weg. Absätze, schräge Wurzeln und enge Spitzkehren. Sehr nachhaltig sieht das vom Untergrund nicht aus. Es wird ein paar Leute geben, die diese zwei Abfahrten fahrtechnisch mögen werden. Für ein touristisches Angebot sind sie in meinen Augen aber zu schwer. Es wird einige Biker geben, welche auf diesen beiden Abfahrten die meiste Zeit schieben werden und sich fragen, warum sie die Höhenmeter hinaufgedrückt haben um dann so eine Abfahrt serviert zu bekommen. Denn wie geschrieben, bewegt man sich bei der Tour kaum vorwärts, sondern bleibt am gleichen Hang.



Eigentlich gefällt mir dein Beitrag.....aber der Abschnitt hier verwirrt mich doch sehr....warum freust du dich nicht, daß auch mal an Biker gedacht wurde die gerne etwas technischer fahren? ...._Absätze, schräge Wurzeln und enge Spitzkehren_....Genau desshalb wollen wir doch Wanderwege befahren. Willst du lieber dass solche Brechsandpisten geshaped werden? Um möglichst viele anzulocken, weil das jeder fahren kann?





Will die DIMB plötzlich ein touristisches Angebot unterstützen?....Das will ich nicht hoffen, sonst kann ich mir den DIMB-Mitgliedsbeitrag sparen und leg mir das lieber auf ein Konto für eventuelle Knöllchen.....

Ich hoffe das Hauptziel bleibt, weg mit der 2 Meter-Regel und in dem Zusammenhang der Kampf gegen das Trailsterben. Was nützt uns wenn ihr irgendwann Erfolg habt, es aber dann keine Pfade mehr gibt....
Momentan scheint mir das das grössere Problem zu werden weil immer mehr Pfade zugelegt und so künstlich renaturiert werden...Darf eigentlich ein jahrzente lang bestehender Weg, nur weil er nicht von der Gemeinde als Wanderweg gekennzeichnet ist, vom Waldbesitzer oder Förster dicht gemacht werden?


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Mai 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung wäre nicht auf die Werbetrommel herein zu fallen, sondern in Regionen zu reisen, die sich wirklich für Mountainbiker stark machen. Da fällt mir z.B. der Sauerlandtourismus ein, der sich, bei den Gesetzesänderung in Hessen und NRW, für eine gute Lösung für Mountainbiker eingesetzt hat.



Wobei die meisten ausgeschilderten Sauerlandrouten auch nur aus Schotterpisten bestehen. ;-)
Trotzdem können wir im Vergleich zufrieden sein.
Viele Grüße aus NRW


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Mai 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ._Absätze, schräge Wurzeln und enge Spitzkehren_....Genau desshalb wollen wir doch Wanderwege befahren.



Die beiden von mir beschriebenen Abschnitte dürften Kategorie S2 sein. Wobei bei Nässe dann sehr tückisch durch die Wurzeln und in steilem Gelände.
Jetzt muss man unterscheiden. Es gibt Wanderwege die S2 sind und einige Mountainbiker die solche Wege gezielt suchen und auch fahren können. Das ist völlig in Ordnung.
Die Mehrzahl der Mountainbiker ist damit jedoch überfordert. Für diese genügt S0-S1, mit einigen S2 Stellen, die in ungefährlichem Gelände liegen. Wir sollten nicht das vermutliche fahrtechnische Niveau dieses Forums als Maßstab nehmen.

Für ein touristisches Angebot, dass möglichst viele Fahrer ansprechen soll, finde ich diese beide Abfahrten in Baiersbronn deshalb zu schwierig.
Und wenn das jetzt Wege gewesen wären, die schon immer da waren, dann könnte man das auch noch verstehen. Aber es sind neu angelegte Wege und da hätte man sich durchaus mehr Mühe geben müssen. Dazu kommt, dass die Wege vom Untergrund sehr weich sind. Ich vermute das sieht jetzt schon völlig zerfahren aus, weil ein Weg, aber einer gewissen Nutzerfrequenz, den Einbau von Befestigungsmaterial benötigt. (Das ist auch bei viel begangenen Wanderwegen so, fällt aber nicht auf, weil sich der Kies über all die Jahre in den Untergrund eingearbeitet hat.)
Es bedeutet jetzt aber definitiv nicht dass überall befestigte Flowtrails entstehen sollen. Es geht um naturbelassene Wege. Aber auch hier gibt es etablierte Kriterien wie ein Weg für MTB zu planen und zu bauen ist. Gefälle, Untergrund, Kurvenradien, Wasserableitung usw.
http://www.imbacanada.com/resources/trail-building/designing-and-building-sustainable-trails

Wenn alle Wege in BaWü frei zur Nutzung wären, dann könnte Baiersbronn die beiden Wege auf S2 Niveau halten. Man muss das ja nicht fahren, sondern kann einen Alternativtrail wählen. Wenn es aber ausser dem Forstweg keine legale Alternative gibt, dann finde ich die beiden Wege am Fahrkönnen der Mehrheit vorbei geplant.

Gerade weil es schwierig ist Wege auszuweisen, die für alle Mountainbiker attraktiv sind, benötigt es ein liberales Betretungsrecht. Dafür setze gerade ich mich in der DIMB ein und habe auch kürzlich auf dem IMBA Europa Treffen darüber ausgeführt, warum wir uns nicht ausschließlich mit reinen touristischen Angeboten zufrieden geben dürfen. Der MTB Tourismus und die MTB Verbände haben bei weitem nicht immer übereinstimmende Ziele, sondern wir müssen stark aufpassen, dass nicht der MTB Tourismus in die Rolle des MTB Ansprechpartners schlüpft. Sonst passiert genau das was im Schwarzwald passiert ist. Der Schwarzwaldtourismus hat sich in der Anhörung vor dem Landtag für einen Beibehalt der 2-Meter-Regel ausgesprochen. Gibt es hier immer noch jemanden, der jetzt das Projekt in Baiersbronn gut findet?



trail_desire schrieb:


> Darf eigentlich ein jahrzente lang bestehender Weg, nur weil er nicht von der Gemeinde als Wanderweg gekennzeichnet ist, vom Waldbesitzer oder Förster dicht gemacht werden?



Das ist nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Das aktive Sperren eines Weges benötigt, je nach Bundesland, die Genehmigung der unteren Forst- oder Naturschutzbehörde. Aber für die vielen kleinen Wege, die der Eigentümer vielleicht früher einmal angelegt hat zum Holz machen, gibt es keine Pflicht diese zu pflegen oder offen zu halten. Wenn die mangels Nutzung zuwachsen, dann kann man da wenig dagegen machen. Selbst Hand anlegen darf man eigentlich nicht. Bleibt nur sie durch Nutzung offen zu halten.
Sollte es zu einer Diskussion kommen, ob so ein Weg geschlossen wird, dann werden Forst und Naturschutz dem Grundeigentümer fast immer zustimmen, weil nur wegen der paar Mountainbiker kein öffentliches Interesse gesehen wird. Gerade der Naturschutz ist froh über jeden Weg weniger im Wald.



Mountain77 schrieb:


> Wobei die meisten ausgeschilderten Sauerlandrouten auch nur aus Schotterpisten bestehen. ;-)



Das ist ja das gute an den liberalen Waldgesetzen in NRW und Hessen. Man muss nicht die langweiligen ausgeschilderten Routen fahren. Und genau das hilft auch dem Tourismus, wenn er attraktivere Routen durchsetzen will. Denn er kann darauf verweisen, dass ein Lenkungseffekt nur dann eintreten wird, wenn auch die beschilderten Strecken attraktiv sind.
In BaWü hingegen müssten wir offiziell uns mit dem zufrieden geben, was uns der Tourismus anbietet. Und das sind nach wie vor nur ca 450km naturbelassene Wege (schmal, oder attraktiv, sind die oft auch nicht wirklich) für ganz BaWü gesehen. Im Vergleich haben wir dafür 80.000km Forststrassen 
https://dimb.de/presse/presse-artikel/916-28112017-ausweisung-von-mountainbikestrecken-gescheitert


----------



## mw.dd (5. Mai 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Man muss nicht die langweiligen ausgeschilderten Routen fahren. Und genau das hilft auch dem Tourismus, wenn er attraktivere Routen durchsetzen will. Denn er kann darauf verweisen, dass ein Lenkungseffekt nur dann eintreten wird, wenn auch die beschilderten Strecken attraktiv sind.


Das Ergebnis ist im Sauerland aber gleichwohl kümmerlich - oder hat sich da so viel getan? Das tollste Waldgesetz hilft schließlich nichts, wenn es nur Forststraßen gibt.


----------



## hfly (7. Mai 2018)

Im Schwarzwald wird gerne Hundertausende von Euro ausgeben, Trailbuilder aus dem Ausland hergekarrt und ein 1-2 KM "Flowtrail" angelegt den man einmal fährt, ganz okay findet aber niemals anreisen würde um diesen paar mal hintereinander zu fahren. 

Ich habe nichts gegeben angelegte Trails, ich liebe den Alpirsbacher Schwarzwaldtrail in Sasbachwalden, gerde mit der neusten Erweiterrung "Pfad Zwo". Genial und für mich immer eine längere Anreise Wert und ich lasse jedesmal auch am Zugehörigen Spinnerhof Geld liegen.
Konzept funktioniert wenn der angelegte Trail etwas besonderes ist.
Freiburg mit seinen offiziellen Trails ( Borderline, Canadian, Baden to Bone, Badish Moonrising) ist nicht weit entfernt von mir und auch da fahre ich gerne hin. Funktioniert!

Nicht jeder hat wie die Freiburger Verbindung zu Canadiern die gerne bauen. Es hilft auch das sowohl Freiburg als auch Sasbachwalden grössere MTB Vereine bieten.
Ob Baiersbronn ähnlich ist, weiss ich nicht. Jedoch sind das nunmal Hotspots im Schwarzwald und nicht der Schwarzwald ansich. 
Mann muss das Auto nehmen und hindüsen, anstatt zuhause aufs Bike zu setzen und einfach drauf loszufahren, selbst wenn mann direkt im Schwarzwald (bzw am Rand) wohnt.

Diese Hotspots mit gebauten Trails sollen bestehen und ist auch toll aber der Weg zwischen diesen sollte Fahrbar sein ohne permanent über Kies / Asphalt rollen zu müssen. 

Bitte an die Gemeinden:
Baut bitte nicht Anfänger Flowtrails. Die braucht keiner. Wanderpfade bieten zumeist S0-S1 und sind daher schon von Anfäger befahrbare Flowtrails. Anstatt hunderttausende Euro zu versenken an etwas das man nur freigeben sollte ( bzw 2 Meter Regel Abschaffen) und beschildern.
Gebt den Jüngeren die gerne Jumps fahren die Möglichkeit einen Trail zu bauen, beschildert diesen mit Warnungen etc. Die jungen Leute machen das gerne kostenlos und oftmals auch sehr gut wenn etwas angeleited. 
Baut diese Strecken mit ein aber steckt das gesparte Geld lieber in Beschilderrung etc.


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Mai 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Bitte an die Gemeinden:
> Baut bitte nicht Anfänger Flowtrails. Die braucht keiner. Wanderpfade bieten zumeist S0-S1 und sind daher schon von Anfäger befahrbare Flowtrails. Anstatt hunderttausende Euro zu versenken an etwas das man nur freigeben sollte ( bzw 2 Meter Regel Abschaffen) und beschildern.
> Gebt den Jüngeren die gerne Jumps fahren die Möglichkeit einen Trail zu bauen, beschildert diesen mit Warnungen etc. Die jungen Leute machen das gerne kostenlos und oftmals auch sehr gut wenn etwas angeleited.
> Baut diese Strecken mit ein aber steckt das gesparte Geld lieber in Beschilderrung etc.



Ich verstehe dass du dies aus deiner Sicht so siehst, aber eine Flowtrail benötigt zwingend eine "blaue Linie". Nur so kann sichergestellt werden, dass ein ungeübter Fahrer sich nicht unvermittelt vor einer nicht bewältigbaren Schwierigkeit befindet. Es ist also ein Sicherheitskonzept für die Erbauer. 
https://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/downloads
Die blaue Linie dabei auf den Forstwege zu verlegen halte ich dabei für keine gute Lösung, weil dies Einsteigern zeigt, dass man kein Interesse an ihnen hat. Das finde ich z.B. bei manchen blauen Abschnitten in Sasbachwalden schlecht gelöst. Denn was dann passiert ist, dass Einsteiger trotzdem die rote Linie nehmen, weil der Forstweg zu langweilig ist. Und unversehens sind sie dann überfordert. Das erzeugt Frust.

Wanderwege, wenn sie denn in BaWü erlaubt wären, sind sicherlich auch eine Möglichkeit sich an MTB heranzutasten. Ein gute blaue Linie in einem Flowtrail ist aber schon ein anderes Erlebnis, welches auch ambitionierten Fahrern Spass macht. Denn bei einem guten Flowtrail kommt die Schwierigkeit mit der Geschwindigkeit. Der Einsteiger kann einen Table abrollen, während der Ambitionierte diesen springt.

Das Problem, dass es wenige attraktive Strecken gibt liegt weniger daran, dass es zu wenige Leute gibt die bauen wollen. Viele illegale Strecken zeigen ja, dass dieses Engagement vorhanden ist. Das Problem liegt darin, dass zu wenige Biker sich in einem Verein organisieren wollen, den Genehmigungsprozess über Monate und Jahre durchziehen, und am Ende auch noch irgendwie die Gelder für die Kosten zusammenbringen. Denn das sind Kosten im Bereich mehrerer tausend EUR die da zusammenkommen.
http://woffm.de/was-kostet-der-bikepark-am-feldberg/

Das geht nur wenn es ein großer Verein ist und die Gemeinde unkompliziert genehmigt (Freiburg), oder wenn der örtliche Tourismus dahinter steht. (Sasbachwalden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hfly (7. Mai 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass es wenige attraktive Strecken gibt liegt weniger daran, dass es zu wenige Leute gibt die bauen wollen. Viele illegale Strecken zeigen ja, dass dieses Engagement vorhanden ist. Das Problem liegt darin, dass zu wenige Biker sich in einem Verein organisieren wollen, den Genehmigungsprozess über Monate und Jahre durchziehen, und am Ende auch noch irgendwie die Gelder für die Kosten zusammenbringen. Denn das sind Kosten im Bereich mehrerer tausend EUR die da zusammenkommen.
> http://woffm.de/was-kostet-der-bikepark-am-feldberg/



Hallo Heiko,

es gibt eine Menge Leute die gerne etwas bauen, das ist richtig. Ich habe eine Menge Wald 300 Meter hinter meinem Haus. Es wäre ein toller Ort für einen schönen Singletrail. Jedoch ist es keine Gegend die so touristisch Interressant wäre das dort jemand gewillt ist soviel Geld reinzustecken wie in z.b Sasbachwalden. Es würde die durchfahrende Biker freuen aber keiner reist dafür an und fährt da ;-).

Daher weiss ich nicht ob es Sinn macht oder ich nicht einfach weiter illegal entlange fahre und mich freue das nicht allzuviele den kennen.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Mai 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die blaue Linie dabei auf den Forstwege zu verlegen halte ich dabei für keine gute Lösung, weil dies Einsteigern zeigt, dass man kein Interesse an ihnen hat. Das finde ich z.B. bei manchen blauen Abschnitten in Sasbachwalden schlecht gelöst. Denn was dann passiert ist, dass Einsteiger trotzdem die rote Linie nehmen, weil der Forstweg zu langweilig ist. Und unversehens sind sie dann überfordert. Das erzeugt Frust.



Naja, da muss man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen. Schließlich haben schon ein paar Generationen Spaß am Mountainbiken gefunden ohne "Flowtrails" - bei wesentlich "einfacherem" Material.


----------



## Athabaske (7. Mai 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Naja, da muss man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen. Schließlich haben schon ein paar Generationen Spaß am Mountainbiken gefunden ohne "Flowtrails" - bei wesentlich "einfacherem" Material.


Leben von denen noch welche?


----------



## mw.dd (8. Mai 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Leben von denen noch welche?


Du & ich z.B.? Der @ciao heiko ist noch älter, meine ich...


----------



## Ovibos (8. Mai 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Gebt den Jüngeren die gerne Jumps fahren die Möglichkeit einen Trail zu bauen, beschildert diesen mit Warnungen etc. Die jungen Leute machen das gerne kostenlos und oftmals auch sehr gut wenn etwas angeleited.


Legal evtl. möglich, aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in der Form nicht realisierbar. Auch nicht in NRW. Wenn jemand so etwas legal hingekriegt hat: Ich bin neugierig und gespannt, wie das gelöst worden ist - ernsthaft (s. letzter Absatz).



hfly schrieb:


> Baut diese Strecken mit ein aber steckt das gesparte Geld lieber in Beschilderrung etc.


Und das geht i.d.R. schon mal gar nicht. Erläutere ich nicht, aber die rechtlichen Begründungen sind schon recht schlüssig.



hfly schrieb:


> Bitte an die Gemeinden: Baut bitte nicht Anfänger Flowtrails.


Genau das wird aber gemacht (werden). Und zwar verstärkt und mit teilweise ziemlich guten Argumenten ...



hfly schrieb:


> Die braucht keiner. Wanderpfade bieten zumeist S0-S1 und sind daher schon von Anfäger befahrbare Flowtrails


... nämlich die nach wie vor zunehmenden Zahlen von Bikern von S0/S1-Wanderpfaden fernzuhalten.

Ich bin gerade intensiv mit einem Trail-Projekt beschäftigt (NRW). Und ich bin dabei ganz schön erstaunt was geht, was nicht geht und wo man sogar offene Türen einrennt.

In dem fraglichen Fall ist die angelegte Blaue/Rote Linie im Moment die klar bessere Alternative, weil man die für Fußgänger sperren kann und weil das mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Konflikte und v.a. mögliche Sperrungen für MTBler in der Region verhindern helfen wird.

Ich war dabei von Anfang an dafür, die Möglichkeit zu eröffnen, die lokalen Kids mit buddeln zu lassen. Der Aufwand ist rechtlich, personell, versicherungstechnisch, ..., aber absolut nicht darstellbar und das ist auch kaum verantwortbar. Zumindest nach meinem aktuellen Stand und v.a. dann, _wenn das keine einmalige Maßnahme bleibt und der Trail öffentlich zugänglich sein soll_. Die Rechtslage ist in BW sicher vergleichbar.


Sportlichst, Ovibos


----------



## Ovibos (8. Mai 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> (....)
> 
> Das Problem, dass es wenige attraktive Strecken gibt liegt weniger daran, dass es zu wenige Leute gibt die bauen wollen. Viele illegale Strecken zeigen ja, dass dieses Engagement vorhanden ist. Das Problem liegt darin, dass zu wenige Biker sich in einem Verein organisieren wollen, den Genehmigungsprozess über Monate und Jahre durchziehen, und am Ende auch noch irgendwie die Gelder für die Kosten zusammenbringen. Denn das sind Kosten im Bereich mehrerer tausend EUR die da zusammenkommen.
> http://woffm.de/was-kostet-der-bikepark-am-feldberg/
> ...



So ist es! Meine Erfahrungen sind die, dass es aber durchaus Vereine und Gemeinden gibt, die sich über Engagement aller Art extrem freuen und z.B. ein Trailprojekt nach Kräften unterstützen. *Das Problem liegt *(meist)* aufseiten der Biker! *Wenn sich aber manche Biker als Outlaws und Gangsta-Athletes sehen, dann wird's halt schwierig 

Ohne Verein geht in Deutschland nix! Leute, kapiert das. Das ist politisch und im Grunde verfassungsmäßig auch genau so und nicht anders gewollt. Wenn sich jeweils nur ein kleiner Teil der lokalen Biker organisieren würde, dann hätte man ziemlich schnell ziemlich viele ziemlich große Vereine mit jeweils entsprechendem politischen Gewicht.

Für den gemeinen Biker scheinen Vereine irgendwie nicht zu den Guten zu gehören. Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (8. Mai 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> In dem fraglichen Fall ist die angelegte Blaue/Rote Linie im Moment die klar bessere Alternative, weil man die für Fußgänger sperren kann


Sprechen wir hier rechtlich von einem Bikepark?


----------



## Athabaske (8. Mai 2018)

...habe das Popcorn schon bereitliegen...


----------



## Ovibos (8. Mai 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Sprechen wir hier rechtlich von einem Bikepark?



Von einer "öffentlichen Sportanlage". Gelegen inmitten eines attraktiven und von Bikern und von Wanderern und (in NRW seit neuestem auch legal) von Reitern  gut frequentierten Wegenetzes.


----------



## TTT (8. Mai 2018)

Wie funktioniert das? Hast du da mal ein paar Infos? Gibt es da andere Anlagen mit gleichem/ähnlichem Konzept?
- Wer ist der Träger?
- Wie werden die Nutzergruppen getrennt?
- Gibt es Öffnungszeiten?
...


----------



## Ovibos (9. Mai 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...habe das Popcorn schon bereitliegen...



Aha.

Alles was ich ausdrücken wollte, war, dass der Organisationgrad von MTBlern einfach nicht ausreicht, um anderen - meist viel länger etablierten - Interessengruppen Paroli bieten zu können.

In NRW ist auf massiven Druck hin ein weitgehender Auschluss der Biker aus den Wäldern verhindert worden. Die Reiter haben's hinbekommen, dass sie im Rahmen desselben Gesetzgebungsverfahrens die Waldwege jetzt weitgehend frei benutzen können.

Deutsche Reiterliche Vereinigung e.V., knapp 700.000 Mitglieder, Sitz Warendorf, NRW. Der BDR hat gerade mal ca. 141.000 Miglieder, aber es gibt allein sicher 5 -bis 10-mal soviele unorganisierte MTBler.

Der Sauerländische Gebirgsverein (SGV) gehört hier zu den ältesten (gegr. 1891) und einflussreichsten Draußen-Vereinen, und ist ausgesprochen MTB-freundlich <https://sgv.de/mountainbike.html>.

Ich denke, dass sagt schon etwas aus ...


----------



## Ovibos (9. Mai 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das? Hast du da mal ein paar Infos? Gibt es da andere Anlagen mit gleichem/ähnlichem Konzept?
> - Wer ist der Träger?
> - Wie werden die Nutzergruppen getrennt?
> - Gibt es Öffnungszeiten?
> ...



Gemach, das Ding steht ja noch nicht ...

- Betreiber wird ein Verein sein.
- Es existiert ein Betriebskonzept, welches Lenkungsmaßnahmen spezifiziert.
- In dem Betriebskonzept sind auch Betreibszeiten ausgewiesen.

Was ich zu 100 % sagen kann: Es gibt in NRW einige legalisierte und öffentliche Trails, DH-Strecken, etc. Und die Genehmigungsverfahren sind absolut nicht zu vergleichen. Die Genehmigungen sind jeweils auf sehr unterschiedlicher Grundlage erteilt worden. Das nervt zum einen,  weil man teilweise zum Rechtsexperten werden muss. Aber andererseits heißt das eben auch: Wo ein Wille - und ein Verein! -  ist, da ist auch ein Weg, bzw. Trail.


----------



## TTT (9. Mai 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> ... nämlich die nach wie vor zunehmenden Zahlen von Bikern von S0/S1-Wanderpfaden fernzuhalten.





Ovibos schrieb:


> In dem fraglichen Fall ist die angelegte Blaue/Rote Linie im Moment die klar bessere Alternative, weil man die für Fußgänger sperren kann und weil das mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Konflikte und v.a. mögliche Sperrungen für MTBler in der Region verhindern helfen wird.





Ovibos schrieb:


> Betreiber ... Betriebskonzept ... Betreibszeiten


Ich bring das Ganze noch nicht mit dem Threadthema in Zusammenhang. Willst du solche Konzepte als Ersatz für ein freies Betretungsrecht?


----------



## Ovibos (9. Mai 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das? Hast du da mal ein paar Infos? Gibt es da andere Anlagen mit gleichem/ähnlichem Konzept?
> ...



Dieser e.V. hier <http://www.mtbsiegerland.de/> hat ein ähnliches Projekt realisiert. Trail und Umgebung sind übrigens top. Machma Urlaub in NRW


----------



## Ovibos (9. Mai 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Ich bring das Ganze noch nicht mit dem Threadthema in Zusammenhang. Willst du solche Konzepte als Ersatz für ein freies Betretungsrecht?



Nein! Das will ich ganz und gar nicht!

Ich plädiere lediglich mit Nachdruck dafür, sich zusammen zu schließen und sich besser und stärker zu organiseren. Und das eben sowohl auf lokaler Ebene, um Trail-Projekte (oder sonst was) zu realisieren, als auch auf Landesebene, um Druck auf den Gesetzgeber zu machen. Beides scheint in NRW zu ganz guten Ergebnissen zu führen.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> weil man die für Fußgänger sperren kann





Ovibos schrieb:


> Von einer "öffentlichen Sportanlage".


Dazu würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nochmal beraten lassen; meiner Meinung nach geht das nicht. 
Wald -> Waldweg -> Betretungsrecht


Ovibos schrieb:


> - Es existiert ein Betriebskonzept, welches Lenkungsmaßnahmen spezifiziert.
> - In dem Betriebskonzept sind auch Betreibszeiten ausgewiesen.


Auch das ist schwierig; entsprechende Passagen in "Nutzungsbedingungen" halte ich eher für unverbindliche Empfehlungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (9. Mai 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nochmal beraten lassen; meiner Meinung nach geht das nicht.
> Wald -> Waldweg -> Betretungsrecht.



Doch, das geht, wenn die Gemeinden und Behörden mitspielen. Und die Behörden haben teils sogar ein sehr starkes Interesse daran, legale Strecken zu schaffen.

Ich sag's nochmal: Wenn ein Verein oder Verband hinter der Sache steht, dann rennt man offene Türen ein. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung. Das heißt nicht, dass man keine Arbeit damit hat. Im Gegenteil.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Auch das ist schwierig; entsprechende Passagen in "Nutzungsbedingungen" halte ich eher für unverbindliche Empfehlungen.



Ich weiß nicht, wie die Rechtslage in BW aussieht, aber in NRW und RP gibt's Beispiele noch und nöcher, was "öffentliche Sportanalagen" angeht.

Und mit dem Betreten erkennt man halt die Nutzungsbedingungen an. Das ist bei jedem Bolzplatz, Saktepark, Trimm-dich-Pfad, Beachvolleyball-Feld, etc. genau so. Und auch Bolzplätze liegen teilweise in bewaldetem Umland.

Wenn es einen offiziellen Betreiber der Anlage gibt, dann bekommt der die Verkehrssicherungsplicht übertragen und legt auch die Nutzungsbedingungen fest. Die DIMB-Dokumente <https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/downloads> sind diesbzgl. echt hiflreich und haben sich in der Praxis absolut bewährt. Eigentlich unnötig darauf zu verweisen, dachte ich.

Aber das Thema ist hier ja eigentlich die Änderung des Betretungsrechts. Meine Meinung: Mit Petitionen ist es nicht getan. Es braucht mitgliederstarke Vereine und Verbände - Lobbies halt! - , die kontinuierlich an so einer Sache arbeiten und Gesetzgebungsverfahren begleiten.

Nochmal: *Die Reiter haben in NRW im Grunde etwas erreicht, was der Abschaffung der 2 m-Regel in BW ziemlich gleichkommt!*

Hier ist die aktuelle, und *amtlich* <https://www.wald-und-holz.nrw.de/wald-erleben/waldumweltbildung/verhalten-im-wald/> *veröffentlichte Regelung*. Zuvor Reiten nur auf ausgewiesenen Reitwegen.

(Zitat)

Seit dem *01.01.2018* gilt eine *neue Reitregelung*. Geregelt ist das Reiten im Wald im Landesnaturschutzgesetz (LNatSchG) NRW:

Die Grundregel besagt, dass im Wald über den Gemeingebrauch an öffentlichen Verkehrsflächen hinaus

*zum Zweck der Erholung*
*auf allen privaten Straßen und Fahrwegen*, unabhängig davon, ob diese als Wanderwege gekennzeichnet sind, sowie
*auf gekennzeichneten Reitwegen*
*auf eigene Gefahr*
geritten werden darf. 

(Zitatende)

Wichtig ist natürlich der (amtlich nicht hervorgehobene Passus!)* "unabhängig davon, ob diese als Wanderwege gekennzeichnet sind".*

Ich weise nochmals darauf hin, dass die Deutsche Reiterliche Vereinigung (DRV) ein Sportverband mit rund 700.000 Mitgliedern ist. Die haben ganz sicher im Rahmen der Gesetzesnovelle im Hintergrund ordentlich Druck gemacht.

Warum tretet ihr nicht zuhauf in den Schwarzwaldverein, oder den Schwäbischen Albverein ein und gründet MTB-Abteilungen?


----------



## prince67 (9. Mai 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> "öffentliche Sportanalagen"


Dann muss der Wald umgewidmet werden und ist dann eben nicht mehr "Wald" sondern "Sportanlage" und somit entfällt das Betretungrechts.



Ovibos schrieb:


> Und auch Bolzplätze liegen teilweise in bewaldetem Umland.


Trippeln zwischen den Bäumen, herrlich!


----------



## Ovibos (9. Mai 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Dann muss der Wald umgewidmet werden und ist dann eben nicht mehr "Wald" sondern "Sportanlage" und somit entfällt das Betretungrechts.


Es gibt noch andere Möglichkeiten. 



prince67 schrieb:


> Trippeln zwischen den Bäumen, herrlich!


----------



## hfly (9. Mai 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Warum tretet ihr nicht zuhauf in den Schwarzwaldverein, oder den Schwäbischen Albverein ein und gründet MTB-Abteilungen?



deswegen:
https://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cm.../wanderverbaende_zur_2-Meter-Regel_140604.pdf


----------



## Ovibos (9. Mai 2018)

Das sehe ich ein. Einerseits. Andererseits: So eine Position lässt sich ja ändern. Am Ende hat die CDU die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft.


----------



## TTT (9. Mai 2018)

Das:


Ovibos schrieb:


> Von einer "öffentlichen Sportanlage".


und das:


Ovibos schrieb:


> nd mit dem Betreten erkennt man halt die Nutzungsbedingungen an. Das ist bei jedem Bolzplatz, Saktepark, Trimm-dich-Pfad, Beachvolleyball-Feld, etc. genau so. Und auch Bolzplätze liegen teilweise in bewaldetem Umland.


bedeuten doch genau das:


prince67 schrieb:


> Dann muss der Wald umgewidmet werden und ist dann eben nicht mehr "Wald" sondern "Sportanlage" und somit entfällt das Betretungrechts.


aber das:


Ovibos schrieb:


> Es gibt noch andere Möglichkeiten.


Was soll das sein? Das würde ja das BWaldG und das freie Betretungsrecht aushebeln.


----------



## TTT (9. Mai 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein. Einerseits. Andererseits: So eine Position lässt sich ja ändern. Am Ende hat die CDU die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft.


Aber nicht, weil massenhaft Wehrpflichtgegner mit dieser Absicht eingetreten wären. Ein Schwarzwaldverein wird sich verändern und überleben, einen Schwäbischen Albverein änderst du nicht, den läßt du aussterben.


----------



## Ovibos (9. Mai 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> (....)
> 
> aber das:
> Was soll das sein? Das würde ja das BWaldG und das freie Betretungsrecht aushebeln.



Die zuständige Behörde kann bei Vorliegen bestimmter Voraussetzungen (Wald-)Wege für bestimmte Benutzergruppen sperren. So wie z.B. auch ein Wanderweg im Einzelfall für Radfahrer behördlich geperrt werden kann, ohne das das _generelle _Betretungsrecht des Radfahrers ausgehebelt wird. Beispiel TrailGround in Brilon: Allgemein zugänglich. Die Trails, die von den Wanderwegen abzweigen sind für Fußgänger in beide Richtungen gesperrt und für die Biker bergauf.

M. W. kannst du dort als Fußgänger neben dem Trail ruhig Pilze sammeln. Das allgemeine Betretungsrecht ist damit im Sinne des Gesetzes eben nicht, bzw. nur z.T. eingeschränkt.

Ich mache jetzt noch eine Andeutung, und dann ist gut: Dein allgemeines Betretungsrecht als Radfahrer kann auch eingeschränkt werden, wenn die Kirchengemeinde eine Prozession zum Waldgottesdienst organisiert.


----------



## Ovibos (9. Mai 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Aber nicht, weil massenhaft Wehrpflichtgegner mit dieser Absicht eingetreten wären. Ein Schwarzwaldverein wird sich verändern und überleben, einen Schwäbischen Albverein änderst du nicht, den läßt du aussterben.



O.K., der war gut. Touché!  Aber irgendwann waren soviele Wehrpflichtgegner (i.d.R. sicher eher wirtschaftlich motiviert) in dem Verein, dass sie's insgesamt durchgewunken haben, nachdem das immer mal wieder vor und zurück diskutiert werden ist.

Ich bring' hier auch nochmal das Beispiel SGV, das NRW-Pendant zu SWV und SAV. Die sterben u.a. deshalb nicht aus, weil sie Biker als junge Mitgliedergruppe von Anfang an erkannt und integriert haben. Kann man ja mal so durchblicken lassen.

Der Vorteil in solche bestehenden Vereine einzutreten, besteht halt darin, dass Strukturen existieren und der Name bekannt ist. Spricht natürlich auch nix dagegen, einen eigenen Verein zu gründen oder alternativ den BDR durch seine Mitgliedschaft zu stärken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (9. Mai 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Ich mache jetzt noch eine Andeutung, und dann ist gut: Dein allgemeines Betretungsrecht als Radfahrer kann auch eingeschränkt werden, wenn die Kirchengemeinde eine Prozession zum Waldgottesdienst organisiert.


Welche Sperrungen zulässig sind, ist auch im Waldgesetz geregelt.

Und temporäre Sperrungen sind nochmal was anderes.


----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2018)

@Ovibos , ohne Dich in Deinem Engagemnet bremsen zu wollen, aber ich bin geheilt von der Idee ein legaler Trail könne ein attratives Zusatzangebot sein und den Druck von den Wanderwegen nehmen. Man kann nicht sagen, ich hätte mich für diese Idee nicht eingebracht und viel Zeit und Energie für die Realisierung aufgebracht. Aber heute fahre ich doch die meiste Zeit, bzw fast ausschliesslich, doch wieder auf den hier in BW eigentlich illegalen Wegen. Da habe ich Abwechslung und nicht nur das Feilen an einer Ideallinie für knapp 1000 m. Ich sehe was von der Gegend und erinnere mich nicht beim Vorbeifliegen an die unzähligen Arbeitsstunden, all die geopferten Wochenenden und die permanent müden Knochen. Ich kann tun und lassen, was ich will und für verantwortbar halte und mich keiner Nutzungsodnung oder Vereinsstatuten unterwerfen.

Und das Trailstreben um des legalisierte Ghetto läuft weiter, die Verwüstung im Namen der nachhaltigen Fortwirtschaft, die Umwandlung der erlaubten Zonen in Freizeitarreale schafft Realitäten denen man sich stellen könnte, sollte, müsste. Allein es fehlt an Wille und Energie. Also mir fehlt es daran...


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2018)

Ich wollte das hier eigentlich nicht auswalzen, denn das Thema wurde anderswo schon ausführlich und kontrovers behandelt. Aber zwei Hinweise kann ich mir leider nicht verkneifen:


Ovibos schrieb:


> legt auch die Nutzungsbedingungen fest


Dem Grundbesitzer ist es aus guten Gründen nicht gestattet, nach eigenem Gutdünken "Nutzungsbedingungen" für die Wege in seinem Wald aufzustellen; ich sehe daher nicht, wie er Dritten ein solches Recht einräumen können sollte.



Ovibos schrieb:


> Die DIMB-Dokumente <https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/downloads> sind diesbzgl. echt hiflreich und haben sich in der Praxis absolut bewährt. Eigentlich unnötig darauf zu verweisen, dachte ich.


Die sind intern in wesentlichen Teilen umstritten. Allein: Wir haben keine besseren.


----------



## Ovibos (9. Mai 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dem Grundbesitzer ist es aus guten Gründen nicht gestattet, nach eigenem Gutdünken "Nutzungsbedingungen" für die Wege in seinem Wald aufzustellen; ich sehe daher nicht, wie er Dritten ein solches Recht einräumen können sollte.


Dem Grundbesitzer *allein* nicht. Alles Weitere ist vertraglich vereinbar.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Die sind intern in wesentlichen Teilen umstritten. Allein: Wir haben keine besseren.


Vollste Zustimmung!


----------



## Ovibos (9. Mai 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> @Ovibos , ohne Dich in Deinem Engagemnet bremsen zu wollen, aber ich bin geheilt von der Idee ein legaler Trail könne ein attratives Zusatzangebot sein und den Druck von den Wanderwegen nehmen. Man kann nicht sagen, ich hätte mich für diese Idee nicht eingebracht und viel Zeit und Energie für die Realisierung aufgebracht. Aber heute fahre ich doch die meiste Zeit, bzw fast ausschliesslich, doch wieder auf den hier in BW eigentlich illegalen Wegen. Da habe ich Abwechslung und nicht nur das Feilen an einer Ideallinie für knapp 1000 m. Ich sehe was von der Gegend und erinnere mich nicht beim Vorbeifliegen an die unzähligen Arbeitsstunden, all die geopferten Wochenenden und die permanent müden Knochen. Ich kann tun und lassen, was ich will und für verantwortbar halte und mich keiner Nutzungsodnung oder Vereinsstatuten unterwerfen.
> 
> Und das Trailstreben um des legalisierte Ghetto läuft weiter, die Verwüstung im Namen der nachhaltigen Fortwirtschaft, die Umwandlung der erlaubten Zonen in Freizeitarreale schafft Realitäten denen man sich stellen könnte, sollte, müsste. Allein es fehlt an Wille und Energie. Also mir fehlt es daran...



Kann ich alles komplett verstehen. Auch und vor allem den ganzen Ärger, der aus dem Post spricht. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich die Entwicklungen in BW und die Diskussion in diesem Thread nicht verfolgt hätte. Hat mir übrigens zur Einarbeitung herausragende Dienste geleistet.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist die *allgemein* fehlende Tendenz von Bikern sich zu organisieren. Damit ist hier niemand persönlich gemeint! Bei so einer Diskussion in so einem Forum fühlen sich eh bloß die Falschen auf'n Schlips getreten. Hier unterhalten sich ja vorwiegend diejenigen, die sich ohnehin über die Maßen engagieren. Ich sehe aber gerade auch, was machbar ist, wenn man sich organisiert, und was mitgliedsstarke Verbände (z.B. DRV) bewirken können.

Und ich vermute, kaum eine vergleichbar große Sportlergruppe weist so einen geringen Organisationsgrad auf wie (Mountain-)Biker. Es gibt auch viele Beispiele aus NRW, die günstiger verlaufen wären, wenn man rechtzeitig einen Verein gegründet hätte oder einem beigetreten wäre oder einfach mal beim jeweilgen Stadtsportbund um Unterstützung nachgefragt hätte. Betrifft allerdings eher diverse Dirt- oder Pumptrack-Projekte.

In diesem Sinne & sportlichst, Ovibos


----------



## mw.dd (10. Mai 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Alles Weitere ist vertraglich vereinbar.


Aber nicht zu Lasten Dritter 


Ovibos schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist die *allgemein* fehlende Tendenz von Bikern sich zu organisieren.


Naja, eigentlich will ich ja nur im Wald Radfahren. Wer im Wald zu Fuss gehen will, braucht ja auch keine Organisation...
Und zu einer "Sportlergruppe" gehöre ich gleich gar nicht - ich fahre zum Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (10. Mai 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Für den gemeinen Biker scheinen Vereine irgendwie nicht zu den Guten zu gehören. Warum?



Das ist ganz einfach - weil Biken zu den wenigen Sportarten gehört, die keine organisierten Ressourcen brauchen, wo Vereine Voraussetzung ist. Sprich Sporthallen/-plätze etc, Geräte...
Gibt natürlich auch andere. 
Denn Verein bedeutet Aufwand und es gibt nur wenige die sich auf ihren Vereinsposten einen runterholen.


----------



## scratch_a (10. Mai 2018)

Das funktioniert doch auch nur, weil wir uns oft auf den Arbeiten der Wanderervereine "austoben". Ein Wanderer an sich braucht auch keinen Verein. Aber wenn man dann gute Wege mit Markierungen haben will, dann sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Ich will auch möglichst viel Spaß auf dem Rad haben, aber alles nur auf "Kosten" anderer finde ich nicht ganz richtig. Irgendwer muss die Wege pflegen/erhalten/schaffen und da sehe ich uns alle auch mehr in der Pflicht und verstehe @Ovibos sehr gut!


----------



## Athabaske (10. Mai 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das funktioniert doch auch nur, weil wir uns oft auf den Arbeiten der Wanderervereine "austoben".


...die Wandervereine haben letztlich auch nur die vorhandenen Wege etwas ausgebaut (Brücken und Treppen), Markierungen angebracht und Wege beschrieben. Gebaut im eigentlichen Sinne hat man nur sehr wenige Wanderwege oder Abschnitte. Nichts desto trotz haben die Wandervereine die vorhandenen Wege erhalten und bis heute bewahrt. Das stimmt.


----------



## scratch_a (10. Mai 2018)

Ja, inwieweit Wanderwege wirklich neu angelegt wurden, weiß ich nicht. Durch die Anbringung von Markierungen werden sie aber zumindest dann bevorzugt genutzt und bleiben so erhalten.
Wir schaffen es ja oft nicht einmal, unsere ("illegalen") Wege zu erhalten und zu pflegen, weil jeder nur an sich denkt. Da kann ich mich selber (noch) nicht ausnehmen .


----------



## Athabaske (10. Mai 2018)

Wir befahren die attraktiveren der Wege. Einige schneiden auch mal die Brombeeren zurück. Weitere räumen Bäume und Äste weg. Alles unorganisiert und einigermaßen chaotisch. Aber es funktioniert besser als alles Verbands- und Vereinsbemühen.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Mai 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das funktioniert doch auch nur, weil wir uns oft auf den Arbeiten der Wanderervereine "austoben".


Das erscheint mir so eine Süd-West-Sicht zu sein. Es gibt auch andere Regionen in DE, in denen z.B. der Forst sich um Wege kümmert, die er nur zur Holzernte nicht bräuchte. Und das soll er auch, denn der Wald hat (sogar in den Waldgesetzen) eine "Erholungsfunktion" - damit er die erfüllen kann, braucht es attraktive, naturnahe Wege.


----------



## write-only (10. Mai 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das erscheint mir so eine Süd-West-Sicht zu sein. Es gibt auch andere Regionen in DE, in denen z.B. der Forst sich um Wege kümmert, die er nur zur Holzernte nicht bräuchte. Und das soll er auch, denn der Wald hat (sogar in den Waldgesetzen) eine "Erholungsfunktion" - damit er die erfüllen kann, braucht es attraktive, naturnahe Wege.


Aus Süd West Sicht (Stuttgart) kann ich dir sagen dass es mir lieber ist wenn sich der Forst nicht so um die Wege "kümmert", sonst sind die schnell mal doppelt so breit und geschottert.


----------



## Athabaske (10. Mai 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Aus Süd West Sicht (Stuttgart) kann ich dir sagen dass es mir lieber ist wenn sich der Forst nicht so um die Wege "kümmert", sonst sind die schnell mal doppelt so breit und geschottert.


Soll eben breiter erholsam sein...


----------



## mw.dd (10. Mai 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Aus Süd West Sicht (Stuttgart) kann ich dir sagen dass es mir lieber ist wenn sich der Forst nicht so um die Wege "kümmert", sonst sind die schnell mal doppelt so breit und geschottert.


Bitte nochmal alles lesen.


----------



## Athabaske (11. Mai 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal *alles* lesen.


...melde mich dann 2019 wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (13. Mai 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> In NRW ist auf massiven Druck hin ein weitgehender Auschluss der Biker aus den Wäldern verhindert worden. Die Reiter haben's hinbekommen, dass sie im Rahmen desselben Gesetzgebungsverfahrens die Waldwege jetzt weitgehend frei benutzen können.



Bei den Reitern ist die Regelung leider nicht ganz so gut geworden wie gewünscht. Die Kreise und Gemeinde haben recht weitreichende Rechte das Reiten einzuschränken. §58.4 und 5
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...s_id=4910&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=397124

Aber schon besser, als ursprünglich in der Gesetzesvorlage geplant war.

Die Mountainbiker haben es geschafft die alte Regelung beizubehalten. Alle festen Wege bleiben erlaubt. War eine gemeinsame Aktion von ADFC, BDR und DIMB.
https://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nrw-plant-radfahrverbot

Aber ich gebe dir Recht. Es benötigt einen höheren Organisationsgrad. Denn bei nahezu jeder Gesetzesänderung wird versucht eine restriktivere Regelung für MTB durchzusetzen.

Das darfst du aber nicht vergleichen mit Verbänden, wo eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft quasi Voraussetzung ist um den Sport auszuüben. Beim Wandern oder Skifahren wirst du ähnlich geringe Organisationsgrade haben.

Das Thema dezidierte Strecken versus Betretungsrecht ist eigentlich geklärt. Wir benötigen Beides. Auch wenn das z.T. ein Zielkonflikt ist, so dürfen wir das eine nicht gegen das andere aufwiegen. Ist aber manchmal nicht ganz leicht zu vermitteln, weil die einen Biker nur ihre Strecken wollen, während die anderen mit dem bisherigen Wegenetz ausreichend bedient sind.

Wenn man aber darüber nachdenkt, dann sieht man, dass der Bedarf an beidem da ist, weil sich der MTB Sport entsprechend differenziert.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wenn man aber darüber nachdenkt, dann sieht man, dass der Bedarf an beidem da ist, weil sich der MTB Sport entsprechend differenziert.



Klar ist Bedarf an beidem da, der Anteil der nur gebautes will, ist im Vergleich zum Touren Fahrer, der auch Mal gebautes mitnimmt, aber hauptsächlich Tourenfahrer ist, aber relativ gering.

Da sollte man sich überlegen was Unterstützenswerter ist...
Einige wenige unterstützen, und damit den großen Teil vor Probleme Stellen, oder den großen Teil, Bevorzugen und dem geringen Teil klar machen dass es uns nicht weiterbringt wild zu bauen!


----------



## Athabaske (13. Mai 2018)

Moment, bei aller berechtigten Kritik, die DIMB unterstützt nur legales Bauen. Berät dazu und rät dazu.

Aus meiner privaten, subjektiven Sicht ist allerdings die Grenze zwischen illegalem Bauen und Erhalt und Neuanlage von Wegen sehr schmal. Nicht jedes illegales Bauen sind Sprünge und Anlieger schaufeln. Das Bundeswaldgesetz garantiert das freie Betreten. Das freie Betreten auch außerhalb der Wege. Eine republikanische Errungenschaft gegenüber dem feudalem Verständnis von Waldbesitz aus vorrepublikanischen Zeiten. Und noch immer varankert in vielen Köpfen. Wenn also freies Betreten erlaubt ist, dann ist auch häufiges Betreten der selben Strecke erlaubt. So entstehen Wege. Was also ist illegal am Anlegen neuer Wege?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2018)

Gemeint war auch das unterstützen von gebauten legalen Trails um das wilde bauen einzudämmen... ! 
Meiner Meinung nach wird genau das zum Problem für die Touren Fahrer und dem Haupt "Kunden" der DIMB...! 
Und genau dieses Beraten das und Raten zu legalem bauen sehe ich als sehr sehr problematisch an!Man sollte sich eher deutlich gegen bauen und für allgemeine generelle Wegefreiheit einsetzten, erst wenn diese gesetzlich gesichert ist, und auch wirklich erst dann, kann man über Legalisierung von zusätzlichen gebauten strecken Nachdenken!
Also erst Grundlagen für eine allgemeine Akzeptanz Schaffen, und erst danach zusätzliches fördern, nicht andersherum das wird in die Hose gehen... 


Athabaske schrieb:


> Moment, bei aller berechtigten Kritik, die DIMB unterstützt nur legales Bauen. Berät dazu und rät dazu.
> 
> Aus meiner privaten, subjektiven Sicht ist allerdings die Grenze zwischen illegalem Bauen und Erhalt und Neuanlage von Wegen sehr schmal. Nicht jedes illegales Bauen sind Sprünge und Anlieger schaufeln. Das Bundeswaldgesetz garantiert das freie Betreten. Das freie Betreten auch außerhalb der Wege. Eine republikanische Errungenschaft gegenüber dem feudalem Verständnis von Waldbesitz aus vorrepublikanischen Zeiten. Und noch immer varankert in vielen Köpfen. Wenn also freies Betreten erlaubt ist, dann ist auch häufiges Betreten der selben Strecke erlaubt. So entstehen Wege. Was also ist illegal am Anlegen neuer Wege?


----------



## scratch_a (13. Mai 2018)

Anlegen neuer Wege ist evtl. gar nicht so das Problem?

Ich VERMUTE, es kommt drauf an, wer wo was wie anlegt. 
Komme ich als offizieller Wegemeister mit einem großen Verein im Rücken zu einem Bauern, erkläre mein Vorhaben ruhig und sachlich mit dem Hinweis, dass wir uns um den Weg kümmern (müssen), dann bekomme ich wohl viel eher ein Einverständnis, als wenn "Kinder" zig wilde Lines durch den Wald ziehen und womöglich noch Bäume dabei schädigen und sich keiner dafür verantwortlich fühlt.


----------



## mw.dd (14. Mai 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich VERMUTE, es kommt drauf an, wer wo was wie anlegt.
> Komme ich als offizieller Wegemeister mit einem großen Verein im Rücken zu einem Bauern



Ich glaube nicht, dass die "offizielle Lösung" die beste für die unzähligen Buddelkids ist; sie führt zu zahlreichen Folgeproblemen, hohen Kosten und einem recht großen bürokratischen Aufwand.

Ich kann mittlerweile mehrere Fälle benennen, in denen es ohne Verein u.ä. Overhead funktioniert. Da sind einfach ein paar Radfahrer auf verständnisvolle Waldbesitzer und/oder Förster gestoßen, haben mündlich ein paar Abmachungen getätigt und es läuft. Sowas klappt sogar mit kleinen Rennen.

Ein Problem ensteht vor allem dann, wenn Touristiker, die "Konzepteindustrie" oder wahlweise auch "Bikejournalisten", Selbstdarsteller o.ä. Wind davon bekommen und es für ihre Zwecke nutzen wollen.


----------



## hfly (22. Mai 2018)

Ich war jetzt ein paar mal in Baiersbronn unterwegs ( da relativ nah zu meiner Heimat).

Jetzt mag man sicher den einen oder anderen Kritikpunkt finden. Das es aus touristischen Gründen ist wie es ist und es dem Biker in BaWü nichts bringt wenn er dennoch vor der eigenen Haustür nicht fahren darf. Auch dieses kanalisieren mag kritisiert werden. Dennoch ist es meiner Meinung nach ein tolles Beispiel das es funktioniert.

Baiersbronn ist weltweit bekannt für gute Küche ( https://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/07/magazine/one-tiny-german-town-seven-big-michelin-stars.html) und bei vielen als gute Bike Destination ( https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de...infos-mtb-tourentipps-gps-daten.1570026.2.htm ).

Aber der grösste Schatz sollte eigentlich sein das es ein Proof of Concept ist das ein Wander & Bike Hotspot im Schwarzwald ohne (spürbare) 2 Meter Regel funktioniert.

Trotz diesem Kommentar
https://m.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTra...=941771032611207&comment_tracking={"tn":"R0"}

Der natürlich seine Berechtigung hat. 

Meine Eindrücke aktuell. Eine Menge Wanderer / viele Mountainbiker. Keine Konflikte. Das ist  meine persöhnliche Erfahrung. Ich habe mich nicht an die ausgewiesenen Touren gehalten sondern bin in dem Gebiet auf eigene Faust los. Ich habe viele Trails gefunden und bin sie gefahren. Jeder einzelne Trail den ich gefahren bin war ein tatsächlich ausgewiesener MTB Trail. Ich habe nicht extra nach diesen gesucht sondern aufgrund der Menge jene gefunden. Ich fühlte mich in keinster Weise kanalisiert bzw eingeschränkt denn es gab nicht eine einzige Strecke die ich fahren wollte und nicht durfte. Es war tatsächlich das Gefühl von "hier gibts keine 2 Meter Regel". 

Ganz besonders beeindruckend finde ich das dies in einem Gebiet funktioniert der von Wandereren geradezu überquillt. 
Ich finde DIMB schenkt dem zu wenig Beachtung. 
Die Erfahrungen aus einem von Baden-Württembergs Hotspots im Tourismus sollte doch der Argumentation dienlich sein?


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Mai 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Ich finde DIMB schenkt dem zu wenig Beachtung.
> Die Erfahrungen aus einem von Baden-Württembergs Hotspots im Tourismus sollte doch der Argumentation dienlich sein?



Dienlich ist es insoweit, dass auf einmal die gemeinsame Wegenutzung funktioniert, nur weil der Weg jetzt für MTB beschildert ist. Das dies bei allen Wegen, auch ohne Beschilderung so ist, bringen wir in die Diskussion permanent ein. Allein die Entscheidungsträger hören nicht darauf. Es wird in Kürze aber eine neue Studie veröffentlicht, bei welcher auch Befragungspunkte in Baiersbronn waren. Da müssen wir aber die Ergebnisse abwarten.

Baiersbronn war nur möglich, weil es dort viel öffentlichen Wald gibt. Sobald die Planung in den Privatwald kommt, scheitert das Konzept, weil die Privatwaldbesitzer durch die 2 Meter Regel quasi ein Vetorecht haben. Ein Einzelner kann eine ganze Planung blockieren. Der Abstimmungsaufwand ist riesig. Im Zweitälerland sind z.B. sehr viele Einsprüche eingegangen.
https://www.zweitaelerland.de/Neues-Mountainbike-Wegenetz-im-ZweiTaelerLand

Die führt dazu, das die Projekte richtig viel Geld kosten. In Baiersbronn spricht man von 120.000 EUR. Nicht jede Gemeinde kann oder will dies investieren. Lokale Mountainbiker werden also nicht in den Genuß von Trails kommen, wenn die örtliche Gemeinde kein Interesse an MTB Tourismus hat.

Leider verwendet die Politik jeden Meter neuen Trail als Argument, dass dies als Angebot ausreiche und die 2MR deshalb beibehalten werden kann.
https://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/7000/15_7588_D.pdf
Damit sind diese Projekte in BaWü leider kontraproduktiv für die Belange der einheimischen Mountainbiker. Insbesondere für Jugendtrainer im Radsport wird die Situation heikel. Viele meiden seither Trails, weil sie sich rechtlich in eine ungünstige Situation begeben, solange sie keine legalen Strecken haben.

Was die DIMB allerdings positiv sieht, ist die Entwicklung dezidierter MTB Strecken in BaWü, wie z.B. in Sasbachwalden oder Karlsruhe. Diese Strecken sind wichtig für die abfahrtsorientierten Biker. Wir benötigen solche Strecken auch in anderen Bundesländern und sie haben ein eigenes Genehmigungsverfahren, welches wenig mit der 2MR Problematik zu tun hat.

Ich möchte auch daran erinnern, dass der Schwarzwaldtourismus in der Petitionsanhörung, auf Nachfrage der Abgeordneten, ausdrücklich bestätigt hat, dass er auch mit der 2-Meter-Regel arbeiten kann. Das war eine sehr ausschlaggebende Aussage, weil damit die Wertschöpfung und die Arbeitsplätze, die durch MTB Tourismus entstehen, den Parlamentariern gesichert schien. Und nur wegen der Interessen der einheimischen Mountainbiker, die ja wenig touristische Wertschöpfung bringen, braucht man die 2MR ja nicht abschaffen.

Die DIMB hat alle Entwicklungen in BaWü im Blick. Sie hat Anfang 2018 die Touristiker noch einmal ausdrücklich aufgefordert ihre Position zur 2MR zu überdenken, da die Entwicklung, wie geschrieben stockt. Bislang haben wir dazu keine Rückmeldung bekommen, ob sich der Tourismus neu positioniert. Nur dann kann ich mir eine Zusammenarbeit vorstellen, wenn die Grundpositionen übereinstimmen.

Da die DIMB bundesweit tätig ist, ist es für uns sinnvoller die Tourismusregionen zu unterstützen, welche sich für ein freies Wegerecht ausgesprochen haben. Hier würde mir vor allem der Sauerlandtourismus einfallen, der sowohl bei der Hessenpetition, als auch bei der Naturschutzgesetzänderung NRW, die Position der DIMB unterstützt hat.


----------



## hfly (22. Mai 2018)

Kurze Rückfrage: Ist diese Petitionsanhörung niedergeschrieben worden? Sprich gibts dafür ein Dokument?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (22. Mai 2018)

Hier ist das Protokoll zu finden.
http://www.2m.igsz.de/2m/2mLtP.pdf

Auf dem Parlamentsserver kann ich es gerade nicht finden, es war aber auch dort veröffentlicht.

Auf Seite 19 drückt sich der Vertreter des Schwarzwaldtourismus, Herr Hotz, um eine klare Aussage, ob die 2 Meter Regel ein Hindernis ist. Zwar räumt er ein, dass es durch die Regelung Schwierigkeiten bei der Vermarktung als MTB Destination gibt. Er sagt aber auch, dass man sich auch den Wanderern verpflichtet fühlt und es für den Tourismus ein ausreichender Weg ist, wenn Strecken ausgeschildert werden. Er ahnt in seinem Vortrag die Wichtigkeit seiner Aussage und versucht sich nicht eindeutig zu positionieren.

Aber auf Seite 25 fragt Frau Rolland nach.

_*Abg. Gabi Rolland *SPD: Ich habe eine Frage an Herrn Hotz von der Schwarzwald Tourismus. Sie haben ja gezeigt: 2 % der Radwege sind derzeit Singletrails, und Sie hätten da gerne mehr. *Könnten Sie sich vorstellen, dass man im Rahmen von gemein- samen Konzeptionen, die es im Land an einigen Stellen auch schon gibt, solche Sin- gletrails anlegt und man dann bei der 2-Meter-Regelung bleiben kann? Oder sehen Sie das eher so, dass die 2-Meter-Regelung wegmuss, um diese Singletrails anzulegen?* Das habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden.
*
Herr Hotz: Wir haben ja diesen 10-%-Kompromiss ausgearbeitet.* Er bedeutet die Aus- weisung von ungefähr 850 km Strecke; das sind 55 Touren so, wie wir sie gerne hätten. Schwarzwaldweit ist das relativ wenig. Ich kann Ihnen nicht sagen, ob das der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. Unser Job ist, den Mountainbikern draußen attraktive Angebote zu bieten. Wir werden es probieren, diese 50 Touren – oder wie viele es auch werden mö- gen – möglichst toll gestaltet anzubieten. Wenn die dann alle zu uns kommen und sa- gen: „Hey, das habt ihr super gemacht“, dann wird der Druck hoch sein, noch mehr auszuweisen. Aber da gehen jetzt erst einmal ein paar Jahre ins Land. Lassen Sie uns das einmal probieren. Ich mag jetzt echt keine Prozentzahlen festschreiben.

*Abg. Gabi Rolland *SPD: *Aber dann kann die 2-Meter-Regel bestehen bleiben, und man macht Konzeptionen, die dann über eine Ausnahme geregelt werden können?*_

_*Herr Hotz: Im Prinzip müsste man es jetzt einmal so stehen lassen.
*_
Ich hatte im Vorfeld Kontakt zu Herrn Hotz und ich habe ihn genau auf diese Frage angesprochen, weil ich ahnte dass sie kommen wird. Ich habe ihn gebeten, dass sich der Tourismus gegen die 2MR ausspricht, aber von mir aus durchaus anführen kann, dass er an der touristischen Konzeption einer Streckenausweisung weiterhin festhält.

Genau das hat er aber nicht getan. Für mich war dies der entscheidende Moment in der Anhörung und man konnte die Anspannung deutlich spüren als Herr Hotz so ausweichend geantwortet hat, weil er ahnte, dass diese Aussage das Zünglein an der Waage ist und ich im Saal sitze. Hätte der Tourismus sich gegen die 2MR ausgesprochen, dann hätte mancher Politiker sich zweimal überlegt, ob er die 2MR beibehalten möchte. Denn Tourismus bedeutet Wertschöpfung und Arbeitsplätze, und das Argument hat schon immer viele Türen geöffnet.


----------



## DMLRUS (6. Juni 2018)

Bitte um Hilfe!

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/erhalt-und-legalisierung-des-eggbergtrails

In der Umgebung soll Trail zurück gebaut werden.


----------



## DownhillMann (7. Juni 2018)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Bitte um Hilfe!
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/erhalt-und-legalisierung-des-eggbergtrails
> 
> In der Umgebung soll Trail zurück gebaut werden.



Wir hoffen auf jede Unterstützung, unseren länderübergreifend bekannten Trail (Eggbergtrail) erhalten zu können. Wir haben bereits Unterstützung von Weltcupfahrern und der DIMB. 

Grüße aus Bad Säckingen


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Juni 2018)

*Drahtseilfalle auf einem Wirtschaftsweg bei Freiburg*

Nach der erst kürzlich erfolgten Fahndung, aufgrund von Mountainbike Fallen im Freiburger Stadtwald, ist ein weiterer Fall aufgetaucht. Ein Drahtseil wurde über über einen beliebten Wirtschaftsweg gespannt. Die Polizei ermittelt.

Der SWR berichtet in "Zur Sache Baden-Württemberg" und zeigt auch vergangene Fälle die gegen Mountainbiker gerichtet waren.

https://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=cbad7fa0-6a85-11e8-9c74-005056a12b4c


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Juni 2018)

*Breaking News:
Bundestagsabgeordnete fordert Abschaffung der 2mR*

Laut der stuttgarter-zeitung.de fordert die Generalsekretärin der FDP Baden-Württemberg Judith Skudelny die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg.
_
Skudelny, die auch umweltpolitische Sprecherin der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion ist, sagte: "Diese überholte Regelung führt oft ungewollt in die Illegalität." Sie möchte sich auf Landesebene dafür einsetzen, dass die Regelung abgeschafft wird._

https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/...ven.520e0ab8-0bd0-4243-abce-992f58a8bf61.html

PS: Egal wie man allgemein die FDP politisch sieht. Hier geht es um ein Anliegen der Mountainbiker und da ist so eine Position grundsätzlich zu begrüßen. Die FDP Landtagsfraktion hat im übrigen immer wieder mit kleinen Anfragen die Diskussion um die 2-Meter-Regel in den Landtag eingebracht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Juni 2018)

Wenigstens einmal deutliche Worte aus der Politik zur 2-Meter-Regel.

Die Naturfreunde zur 2-Meter-Regel:
...
*Betretungsrecht: Paragraphendschungel in Deutschland*
Laut Bundeswaldgesetz (§ 14) ist „das Rad fahren im Wald auf Straßen und Wegen erlaubt. Die Länder regeln die Einzelheiten."
Doch was genau regeln die Länder und was ist eigentlich ein Weg? Da gibt es zum Beispiel *die absurde Zwei-Meter-Regelung in Baden-Württemberg*, die das Rad fahren auf schmaleren Wegen verbietet.
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (10. Juni 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Breaking News:
> Bundestagsabgeordnete fordert Abschaffung der 2mR*
> 
> Laut der stuttgarter-zeitung.de fordert die Generalsekretärin der FDP Baden-Württemberg Judith Skudelny die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg.
> ...


Sind schon wieder Wahlen?
Schöne Worte. Ich warte mit dem "Begrüßen", bis Taten folgen.


----------



## Athabaske (10. Juni 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sind schon wieder Wahlen?
> Schöne Worte. Ich warte mit dem "Begrüßen", bis Taten folgen.


Zumal die Landes-FDP offenbar andere Interessen verfolgt. Zumindest kam von dort noch nie ein Zeichen der Unterstützung


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (11. Juni 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Zumindest kam von dort noch nie ein Zeichen der Unterstützung


Stimmt so nicht, die hatten sich mal vom DeHoGa anstacheln lassen der Landesregierung auf die Füße zu treten, ist aber eine Weile her ..


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Juni 2018)

Diese beiden kleinen Anfragen waren auch von der FDP

https://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP16/Drucksachen/2000/16_2845_D.pdf

https://www.dimb.de/images/stories/...nahme_Landwirtschaftsministerium_24072013.pdf


----------



## HelmutK (11. Juni 2018)

Wie sich die FDP in Ba-Wü insgesamt positionieren wird und wie Ernst sie es mit einer Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel meint, wird man abwarten müssen. Aber nur mal so zur Erinnerung: https://www.ksta.de/umstrittenes-waldgesetz--fdp-schuetzenhilfe-fuer-mountainbiker-10469570 Gut, spielte in Hessen und dort waren ab irgendeinem Zeitpunkt eigentlich alle Parteien gegen eine Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts für Radfahrer und für ein modernes bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht. Aber es zeigt auch, dass die FDP durchaus kann, wenn sie will. In Hessen hat man mit dem dann verabschiedeten Waldgesetz in den letzten Jahren jedenfalls sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und das Waldgesetz wird bundesweit fast überall - Ausnahme ist und bleibt bislang das borniert an der 2-Meter-Regel festhaltende Ba-Wü - als vorbildlich für die Schaffung eines liberalen Betretungsrechts und vor allem auch eines offenen und konstruktiven Dialogs der Interessensgruppen an einem Runden Tisch angesehen. 

Insofern, liebe FDP in Ba-Wü: Sich für ein solches liberales und bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht in Ba-Wü energisch einzusetzen und die unsinnige 2-Meter-Regel endlich abzuschaffen, würde doch sehr gut zu einer liberalen Partei passen.


----------



## write-only (11. Juni 2018)

Jaja wenn man in der Opposition ist kann man viel verlangen. Wenn sie dann gewählt sind ist alles wieder vergessen. Mann will ja die
Stammwähler nicht mit so radikalen Dingen wie Radfahren im Wald verschrecken.
Aber vielleicht springen ja 7% MwSt auf Fahrräder dabei raus


----------



## mw.dd (11. Juni 2018)

HelmutK schrieb:


> würde doch sehr gut zu einer liberalen Partei passen.


Es ist bloß schade, dass die FDP das "liberal" nur vor sich herträgt.
Im Grunde ist dass ein knallharte Klientelpartei, die im Zweifel auf der Seite des Geldadels und der Macht steht - in diesem Fall Grundbesitz und Jagd.


----------



## HelmutK (11. Juni 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist dass ein knallharte Klientelpartei, die im Zweifel auf der Seite des Geldadels und der Macht steht - in diesem Fall Grundbesitz und Jagd.



Gerade die FDP hat ja die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man für knallharte  Klientelpolitik auch mal die Quittung bekommt und aus dem Bundestag fliegen kann. Wenn sie dumm ist, dann hat daraus nichts gelernt. Aber wenn sie schlau ist, dann hat sie daraus hoffentlich ihre Lehre gezogen. Ob man alleine mit Wahlberechtigten, die Grundbesitzer und/oder Jäger und/oder Mitglieder des Geldadels sind, dauerhaft über die 5-Prozent-Hürde kommt, würde ich jedenfalls mal mit einem Fragezeichen versehen.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (12. Juni 2018)

Genau, gibt nämlich deutlich mehr Moutainbikende (Zahn-) 
Ärzte als Jäger


----------



## write-only (12. Juni 2018)

Wusste nicht das C̨̘̬̞̣E̶̺̜̣̫̥͍̪R͎͞ͅVE̪͉̠̱̳̞̻L̵̞̰̺͔̮͙O̠̰̮̮̘̘̦͞ auch Mountainbikes macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (12. Juni 2018)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Gerade die FDP hat ja die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man für knallharte  Klientelpolitik auch mal die Quittung bekommt und aus dem Bundestag fliegen kann. Wenn sie dumm ist, dann hat daraus nichts gelernt. Aber wenn sie schlau ist, dann hat sie daraus hoffentlich ihre Lehre gezogen. Ob man alleine mit Wahlberechtigten, die Grundbesitzer und/oder Jäger und/oder Mitglieder des Geldadels sind, dauerhaft über die 5-Prozent-Hürde kommt, würde ich jedenfalls mal mit einem Fragezeichen versehen.





Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Genau, gibt nämlich deutlich mehr Moutainbikende (Zahn-)
> Ärzte als Jäger



Ich habe ja den Eindruck, dass die FDP ihr Heil eher in der Flucht von nationalliberal nach nationalkonservativ sucht und in der Ecke der europaskeptischen Nationalisten ein erhebliches Wählerpotential vermutet. Was will man da mit ein paar mountainbikeaffinen Zahnärzten und Apothekern?

Aber wie schon gesagt: Ich bin auf die Taten, die jetzt sicher umgehend folgen gespannt und lasse mich gern überraschen.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (13. Juni 2018)

Wie Genschman schon sagte : Die FDP ist im liberalsten Sinne liberal. Warum sollte sie sich auf irgendeine Position festlegen. Nur die Derugelierung hat bei der FDP immer Konjunktur, was uns in diesem Fall ja ganz recht sein soll.


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juni 2018)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Nur die Derugelierung hat bei der FDP immer Konjunktur



Nur dann, wenn diese ihre (vermeintliche) Klientel nicht betrifft.


----------



## Yeti666 (19. August 2018)

Noch mehr "Öl ins Feuer"...
https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...art.295e61ff-f4a6-4b6f-97e3-a41c808b6686.html


----------



## Athabaske (19. August 2018)

> Es sind Überlegungen für die Erstellung eines Mountainbike-Konzepts im Gange, welches die verschiedenen Nutzergruppen im Wald berücksichtigt“, verrät Kuhnigk. „Dies soll gemeinsam mit allen Interessenvertretern erarbeitet werden.“



Aha!?

Aber das Wörtchen „soll“ ist entscheidend. Das schwäbische „sott mer“ führt selten zu Greifbarem.


----------



## ciao heiko (19. August 2018)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Noch mehr "Öl ins Feuer"...
> https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...art.295e61ff-f4a6-4b6f-97e3-a41c808b6686.html



Sehe das nicht als "Öl ins Feuer". Der Beitrag ist sachlich uns stellt die Situation dar. Die 2 Meter Regel wird ignoriert. Eine Ahndung der Vergehen erfolgt nicht.
Um Ballungsräume benötigen wir zusätzlich gebaute Strecken. Freiburg zeigt wie dies, in Zusammenarbeit mit einem MTB Verein, funktioniert. In Stuttgart hingegen schieben sich die Behörden gegenseitig die Verantwortung zu.

Das Problem liegt auf Seiten der Landesregierung und der Stuttgarter Behörden. So lange hier mit weltfremden Ansichten gearbeitet wird, wird die Situation sich nicht ändern. Die propagiert Einzelausweisung von Strecken darf man ja als gescheitert ansehen. Das ist in der Landesfläche sowohl finanziell, als auch von den Besitzverhältnissen, nicht umsetzbar. Sobald es in den Privatwald geht, wird von den Grundeigentümern blockiert.
https://www.dimb.de/presse/presse-a...sweisung-von-mountainbikestrecken-gescheitert

Die Radfahrverbände und auch lokale Vereine stehen bereit für Lösungen. Diese Lösungen müssen sich aber an der Realität orientieren und nicht am "Wunschdenken" anderer Lobbygruppen. Die Lösung die funktioniert, ist die 2 Meter Regel abzuschaffen und dort zusätzliche MTB Strecken zu bauen, wo ein hoher Bedarf an Abfahrtsstrecken besteht.


----------



## Yeti666 (19. August 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Sehe das nicht als "Öl ins Feuer". Der Beitrag ist sachlich uns stellt die Situation dar. Die 2 Meter Regel wird ignoriert. Eine Ahndung der Vergehen erfolgt nicht.
> Um Ballungsräume benötigen wir zusätzlich gebaute Strecken. Freiburg zeigt wie dies, in Zusammenarbeit mit einem MTB Verein, funktioniert. In Stuttgart hingegen schieben sich die Behörden gegenseitig die Verantwortung zu.
> 
> Das Problem liegt auf Seiten der Landesregierung und der Stuttgarter Behörden. So lange hier mit weltfremden Ansichten gearbeitet wird, wird die Situation sich nicht ändern. Die propagiert Einzelausweisung von Strecken darf man ja als gescheitert ansehen. Das ist in der Landesfläche sowohl finanziell, als auch von den Besitzverhältnissen, nicht umsetzbar. Sobald es in den Privatwald geht, wird von den Grundeigentümern blockiert.
> ...



Unsere Regierung wird aber von uns Bürgern gewählt, aber hier hat die Regierung nicht viel zu melden sondern im Ländle regiert die "Schwäbische Automafia". 
Wenn sich Der Herr Breuer damit brüstet illegale Sprünge etc. in den Wald zu bauen ist das für mich schon "Öl ins Feuer". Er sollte sich lieber für die Abschaffung der 2 Meter Regel brüsten und über seine "Baumaßnahmen die Klappe halten. Ich kann nur hoffen solchen Leuten bei uns im Täle niemals zu begegnen!


----------



## sportsfreund68 (22. August 2018)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> ... sondern im Ländle regiert die "Schwäbische Automafia"



Sorry ich kann diesen Blödsinn nicht mehr hören. Was sollte denn die sogenannte Automafia für ein Problem mit MTB'lern haben die im Wald auf Wegen < 2 Meter fahren? Du kannst es dir vielleicht nicht vorstellen aber es gibt genug Mitarbeiter dieser deiner Ansicht nach "mafiösen" Firmen geben die auch auf dem Bike unterwegs sind (ja ich gehöre auch dazu). Warum sollte z.B. MB im Worldcup als Sponsor auftreten wenn sie damit ein Problem haben?


----------



## Athabaske (22. August 2018)

Nein Mafia ist tatsächlich der falsche Begriff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (22. August 2018)

sportsfreund68 schrieb:


> Sorry ich kann diesen Blödsinn nicht mehr hören. Was sollte denn die sogenannte Automafia für ein Problem mit MTB'lern haben die im Wald auf Wegen < 2 Meter fahren? Du kannst es dir vielleicht nicht vorstellen aber es gibt genug Mitarbeiter dieser deiner Ansicht nach "mafiösen" Firmen geben die auch auf dem Bike unterwegs sind (ja ich gehöre auch dazu). Warum sollte z.B. MB im Worldcup als Sponsor auftreten wenn sie damit ein Problem haben?



Du verstehst es nicht oder, es geht um den Einfluß solcher Firmen wie Daimler Bonzen auf die Politik! Selbst die einfachsten Dinge....


----------



## Goiskopf (20. September 2018)

Heute in der WildWestPresse:
(Das Bild ist ja wieder mal kolossal...ich frage mich, wie lange man für so ein Foto auf irgendwelchen Servern suchen muss...ein Typ in Jeans und Hawai-Hemd, der offensichtlich nicht ganz Herr der Lage ist...besser kann man die Aussage ja nicht unterstreichen)


----------



## Fortis76 (20. September 2018)

Auch noch E-Bike!


----------



## dopero (20. September 2018)

Und die Wanderer mal wieder nebeneinander unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 149952 (20. September 2018)

Das Bild ist doch inszeniert.

Wo ist das Problem? Genügend Platz, daß die Beiden nebeneinander Laufen können und der Heini vorbeikommt ist gegeben.
Rechtzeitig dezent oder bei Bedarf etwas lauter Klingeln - und "Alles" ist gut 

Und die Probleme beim Downhill mit den Wanderern sind eher Antriebsunabhängig.

Es gab auch schon vor 20 Jahren hier um den Königstuhl in HD Arsch..cher, die trotz Wanderern und bergauf fahrenden MTB'lern, auf geschotterten Wanderwegen Kamikazemäßig unterwegs waren - eMTBs waren da noch Fehlanzeige - einfach Charaktersache!
Damals wie Heute.


----------



## hfly (20. September 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Und die Wanderer mal wieder nebeneinander unterwegs.


Bei allen was recht ist, aber wenn ich z.b mit meiner Frau + Kind wandern gehe Lauf ich auch nicht hintereinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2018)

Inzenierte Bilder, wer macht den sowas? Nicht nur in Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## nightwolf (21. September 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Bei allen was recht ist, aber wenn ich z.b mit meiner Frau + Kind wandern gehe Lauf ich auch nicht hintereinander.


Naja aber das Gebot der Ruecksichtnahme bedeutet in diesem Falle, dass man aufpasst, ob man auf diese Weise jemanden behindert und dann ggf. Platz macht. _Aber das machst Du ja sicher_


----------



## sp00n82 (21. September 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Inzenierte Bilder, wer macht den sowas? Nicht nur in Baden-Württemberg.


Na hoffen wir mal, dass da kein Waldsherrif ein paar Bäume auf den Weg gelegt hat.


----------



## hfly (24. September 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Naja aber das Gebot der Ruecksichtnahme bedeutet in diesem Falle, dass man aufpasst, ob man auf diese Weise jemanden behindert und dann ggf. Platz macht. _Aber das machst Du ja sicher_



Eben Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme aus meiner Sicht als Biker & Wanderer:
Biker: Ich bremse ab und rolle mit ~10 Km/h an Wanderer vorbei und grüsse.
Wanderer: Ich nehme meine Tochter an die Hand und mache Platz & grüsse wenn der Biker mir Zeit dafür lässt und auch abbremst.

Wenn jemand mit 30 Km/h ankommt von hinten und nicht abbremmst während ich mit meiner 5 Jährigen Tochter da laufe dann mach ich kein Platz sondern stell mich ihm in den Weg bzw zieh ihm vom Bike. Besser er erwischt mich als meine kleine.

Gerade weil wir hier im MTB-News Forum sind müssen wir auch ganz klar reflektieren: Es sind nicht immer die Wanderer die bösen, ganz oft sind es die Biker. Es gibt auch eine Menge Arschlöcher auf 2 Rädern auf den Trails, und das müssen wir denen auch sagen. Ob wir gerade zu Fuss oder ebenso auf dem Bike unterwegs sind.


----------



## mw.dd (24. September 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> stell mich ihm in den Weg bzw zieh ihm vom Bike


----------



## hfly (24. September 2018)

Wer so Rücksichtslos fährt und meine Tochter gefährdet muss damit rechnen. Was gibts da dran zu kritisieren?


----------



## mw.dd (24. September 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> muss damit rechnen


Du darfst solchen Idioten gern "minderbemittelte Radzombies" o.ä. hinterherrufen.
Einen Unfall provozieren ("in den Weg stellen") oder Selbstjustiz ("vom Rad ziehen") gehen gar nicht.


----------



## hfly (24. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du darfst solchen Idioten gern "minderbemittelte Radzombies" o.ä. hinterherrufen.
> Einen Unfall provozieren ("in den Weg stellen") oder Selbstjustiz ("vom Rad ziehen") gehen gar nicht.



Hast du Kinder? Mit 5 Jahren laufen die nicht permanet an der Hand sondern unbekümmert vor einem her. Wenn er so schnell ankommt das er nicht mehr anhalten kann wenn ich auf dem Trail stehe dann kann er auch nicht anhalten wenn meine Tochter auf den Trail rennt. Ist dies der Fall, hat das mit Unfall provizieren nichts zu tun sondern mit Schutz bzw Gefahrenabwehr. 
Da ich als Fussgänger eher nicht Protectoren und Helm anhabe werde im Falle eines Unfalls auch eher ich der Geschädigte sein. Und vom Bike ziehen wird ganz einfach passieren da wenn jemand meine Kleine riskiert weil er geistig so minderbemittelt ist dann muss er damit rechnen das er eine fängt, ob das Selbstjustiz ist oder nicht ist mir egal.


----------



## Beorn (24. September 2018)

Also ich muss da hfly zustimmen. Wenn es um meine Kinder geht, läuft das unter Gefahrenabwehr. Bevor einer in meine Kinder reinrauscht, weil er nicht bremst muss er versuchen durch mich durch zu fahren. Das wird mir weh tun, ihm weh tun, aber meine Kinder fährt er nicht übern Haufen. Und im Wald sind meine Kinder erstmal nicht an der Hand, sondern jucken wie sie wollen auf dem Weg hin und her. Wenn ich bemerke, dass einer kommt, dann ruf ich ihnen zu, dass sie auf die Seite gehen und sie machen das auch (fahren selber viel Fahrrad, auch und gerade im Wald). Wenn jemand diese Zeit den Kinder nicht bereit ist zu geben, wegen was-auch-immer, dann muss er mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## prince67 (24. September 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Und vom Bike ziehen wird ganz einfach passieren da wenn jemand meine Kleine riskiert weil er geistig so minderbemittelt ist dann muss er damit rechnen das er eine fängt, ob das Selbstjustiz ist oder nicht ist mir egal.


Und wenn du älter bist, steckst du deinen Wanderstock in die Speichen.
Das machen nämlich ältere Wanderer, die sich bedroht FÜHLEN!

Wenn einer keine Rücksicht nimmt, kannst du mit ihm reden. Aber solange nichts passiert, hast du ihn auch nicht körperlich anzugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (24. September 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Und wenn du älter bist, steckst du deinen Wanderstock in die Speichen.
> Das machen nämlich ältere Wanderer, die sich bedroht FÜHLEN!
> 
> Wenn einer keine Rücksicht nimmt, kannst du mit ihm reden. Aber solange nichts passiert, hast du ihn auch nicht körperlich anzugehen.


https://www.idowa.de/inhalt.frauena...ker.d0783e75-6fb5-48b4-80fd-285ace388e17.html
Das machen ältere Wanderer wenn sie sich "bedroht" fühlen...


----------



## hfly (24. September 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Und wenn du älter bist, steckst du deinen Wanderstock in die Speichen.
> Das machen nämlich ältere Wanderer, die sich bedroht FÜHLEN!



Wenn er nicht mehr anhalten kann, dann hat das mit bedroht "FÜHLEN" nichts zu tun, sondern dann ist es bedroht. 

Nicht nur ich, sondern sämmtliche Verhaltensregeln wie die DIMB Trailrules

---
*3. HALTE DEIN MOUNTAINBIKE UNTER KONTROLLE!*
Unachtsamkeit, auch nur für wenige Sekunden, kann einen Unfall verursachen. Passe deine Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situation an. In nicht einsehbaren Passagen können jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker auftauchen. Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können! Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit und derer anderer Menschen.

*4. RESPEKTIERE ANDERE NATURNUTZER!*
Kündige deine Vorbeifahrt frühzeitig an. Erschrecke keine anderen Wegenutzer! Vermindere deine Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder halte an. Bedenke, dass andere Wegenutzer dich zu spät wahrnehmen können. Fahre, wenn möglich, nur in kleinen Gruppen!
---

verlangen genau dies. Ich versuche mich an die zu halten, schaffe es meist auch ( ich schliesse nicht aus das ich hier und da tatsächlich mit blokierten Rädern gebremmst habe). 

Es gibt aber für mich ganz klar eine Regel:
Wenn mein Kind bedroht wird ( nicht nur gefühlt ... siehe Beispiel). Stell ich mich in den Weg. Kann jeder Biker ( incl. ich selber) verhindern wenn er mit der Geschwindigkeit fährt die angemessen ist. 
Die meisten Fahrer limitiert da oft das eigene können. Aber es gibt so einige die ohne Rücksicht auf andere fahren. Gerade wenn man selber Biker ist sollte man solche Leute daran stoppen, denn jene sind ein Teil der Ursache daran das wir hier überhaupt ein Thread über Betretungsrecht bzw 2 Meter Regel haben.


----------



## Grossvater (24. September 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Wenn mein Kind bedroht wird (edit:durch einen Biker). Stell ich mich in den Weg...


Sehr heldenhaft  Aber wann/wie oft ist Dir persönlich denn genau sowas passiert??
Klingt alles sehr konstruiert.  
Und erinnert mich schwer an diese "konnte mich grad noch per Hechtsprung retten" WandererLegende, die bei genauer Betrachtung immer nur nem Bekannten eines Bekannten eines passiert ist.


----------



## hfly (24. September 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Sehr heldenhaft  Aber wann/wie oft ist Dir persönlich denn genau sowas passiert??
> Klingt alles sehr konstruiert.
> Und erinnert mich schwer an diese "konnte mich grad noch per Hechtsprung retten" WandererLegende, die bei genauer Betrachtung immer nur nem Bekannten eines Bekannten eines passiert ist.



Machen wir uns nichts vor. Das Problem mit den "konnte mich gerade noch mit Hechtsprung retten" ist meist völlig übertrieben, oder aber aufgrund dessen das viele Geschwindigkeiten nicht einschätzen können.

Wie gesagt ich fahre gemächlich an Wanderer vorbei. Aber dieses hektische auf die Seite treten sehe ich dennoch oft. Wenn ich das sehe halte ich meist komplett an und lass die Wanderer passieren, die sind dann oft überrascht wie schnell / problemlos es möglich war anzuhalten. Ich glaube das die Situation von vielen nur so empfunden wird aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung zu was MTBs fähig sind.

Und wie oft es mir passiert ist? Einmal und war tatsächlich nur Glück das nichts passiert ist.


----------



## nightwolf (24. September 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Wer so Rücksichtslos fährt und meine Tochter gefährdet muss damit rechnen. Was gibts da dran zu kritisieren?


Machst Du das auch im Ort, auf einer Strasse, mit den Autofahrern??

Das ist naemlich so diese Sorte 'Heldenmut', die wirklich kein Schwein brauchen kann. Gegen Schwaechere austeilen, vor den Dicken kuschen.
*KOTZ *


----------



## mw.dd (24. September 2018)

Sheriffattitüde, verbunden mit dem Gefühl moralisch im Recht zu sein - es geht ja um Kinder.
Kenne ich woanders her, das Fass will ich hier aber lieber nicht aufmachen.
Hat außerdem alles mit dem Thema des Threads nichts zu tun.



hfly schrieb:


> sämmtliche Verhaltensregeln wie die DIMB Trailrules


Die Trailrules sind eine gute Richtschnur für das eigene Verhalten, aber eben keine allgemeinverbindlichen Regeln.


----------



## Athabaske (24. September 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Hast du Kinder? Mit 5 Jahren laufen die nicht permanet an der Hand sondern unbekümmert vor einem her. Wenn er so schnell ankommt das er nicht mehr anhalten kann wenn ich auf dem Trail stehe dann kann er auch nicht anhalten wenn meine Tochter auf den Trail rennt. Ist dies der Fall, hat das mit Unfall provizieren nichts zu tun sondern mit Schutz bzw Gefahrenabwehr...


...ich habe welche, 3 Stück, alle 3 immer noch am Leben und unversehrt. Obwohl auch wir das eine oder andere mal einen derartigen Rowdie erlebt haben. Aber evtl lag das daran, dass sie beide Seiten kennen, die zu Fuß und die mit dem Rad?

Es ist richtig, diese Idioten auf 2 Räder, die gibt es. Aber die tatsächliche Gefährdungslage die von ihnen ausgeht ist weitaus geringer als die gefühlte Gefährdung.


----------



## hfly (24. September 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das ist naemlich so diese Sorte 'Heldenmut', die wirklich kein Schwein brauchen kann. Gegen Schwaechere austeilen, vor den Dicken kuschen.
> *KOTZ *



So der Biker ist also hier der schwächere? Das ist eigentlich genau umgekehrt. Wenn der in mich reinkracht voll karacho geht es ihm mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit besser als mir, selbst wenn er über den Lenker geht.

Ja richtig *KOTZ*


----------



## Beorn (24. September 2018)

Auch ein Autofahrer, der mit auf Waldwegen oder auch auf Straßen begegnet und meine Kinder gefährdet bekommt meinen Senf dazu. Bei mir in der Gegend gibt es auch die Mode mit Quads auf Forstwegen rumzugasen wie Stulle. Da stell ich mich auch hin. Bisher hat jeder gebremst.
Das hat nix mit moralischer "Überlegenheit" zu tun, sondern damit, dass ich viel mit mir machen lasse, aber wenn es an meine Kinder geht, dann kenn' ich kein Pardon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (24. September 2018)

Beorn schrieb:


> ...meine Kinder gefährdet bekommt meinen Senf dazu... an meine Kinder geht, dann kenn' ich kein Pardon


Und bei Deiner Frau isses Dir egal, oder wie? Oder Deiner Oma oder wem auch immer?

Kinder ham selbstverständlich ne Sonderstellung, weil sie (jetzt grob zusammengefasst) weniger auf sich selbst aufpassen können.

Aber das ergibt sich von selbst - das braucht man nicht hevorzuheben.
So wie Ihr das immer voranstellt riecht das einfach danach 


mw.dd schrieb:


> Sheriffattitüde, verbunden mit dem Gefühl moralisch im Recht zu sein - es geht ja um Kinder.


----------



## dopero (24. September 2018)

*defa-Kind*
"Das defa-Kind wird immer dann auf der Straße plaziert, wenn die Verkehrsituation brenzelig wird und einem gleichzeitig die Argumentation ausgeht (siehe auch Krietsch's Law)."

*Krietsch's Law * "Je länger ein Thread über Gefahren im Straßenverkehr, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand ein Kind auf der Straße plaziert. Derjenige hat verloren und die weitere Diskussion ist sinnlos."


----------



## hfly (24. September 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Und bei Deiner Frau isses Dir egal, oder wie? Oder Deiner Oma oder wem auch immer?
> 
> Kinder ham selbstverständlich ne Sonderstellung, weil sie (jetzt grob zusammengefasst) weniger auf sich selbst aufpassen können.



Hast dir deine Frage doch selber beantwortet.



Grossvater schrieb:


> Aber das ergibt sich von selbst - das braucht man nicht hevorzuheben.



Ich schrieb ursprünglich auf die Kritik das Wanderer nicht hintereinander laufen:



> Bei allen was recht ist, aber wenn ich z.b mit meiner Frau + Kind wandern gehe Lauf ich auch nicht hintereinander.



Wo siehst du da ein "Denkt doch mal an die Kinder!!!!" - Sheriffattitüde

Sprich die Diskussion "Kinder auf den Trail" wurde daraufnehmend von anderen in Gang gesetzt.


----------



## Grossvater (24. September 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da ein "Denkt doch mal an die Kinder!!!!" - Sheriffattitüde


hier vielleicht?


hfly schrieb:


> jemand meine Kleine riskiert weil er geistig so minderbemittelt ist dann muss er damit rechnen das er eine fängt





hfly schrieb:


> Wer so Rücksichtslos fährt und meine Tochter gefährdet muss damit rechnen.


----------



## hfly (24. September 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> *defa-Kind*
> "Das defa-Kind wird immer dann auf der Straße plaziert, wenn die Verkehrsituation brenzelig wird und einem gleichzeitig die Argumentation ausgeht (siehe auch Krietsch's Law)."
> 
> *Krietsch's Law * "Je länger ein Thread über Gefahren im Straßenverkehr, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand ein Kind auf der Straße plaziert. Derjenige hat verloren und die weitere Diskussion ist sinnlos."


*
Das Pommer'sche Law
Jeder Thread führt einmal zu einer Law- bzw. Meta-Law-Diskussion.
*
Bevor jetzt usenet laws in ein Forum landen, bin ich hier mal draussen.


----------



## Athabaske (24. September 2018)

...die armen Kinder. Wer will schon einen Helden zum Vater haben. V.a. wenn man dann feststellt, im Gegensatz zu Superman und Co., sind die Väter dann, wenn es richtig klemmt, nicht parat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (25. September 2018)

Ich les hier nur "wenn, könnte und falls".
Wer hat sich schon mal Heldenhaft in den Weg geworfen um sein Kind zu retten? Niemand.
Wie oft wird wer gefährdet? Selten.
Haltet mal den Ball flach, liest sich wie im Albvereinsforum.


----------



## franzam (25. September 2018)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 776607
> 
> Ich les hier nur "wenn, könnte und falls".
> Wer hat sich schon mal Heldenhaft in den Weg geworfen um sein Kind zu retten? Niemand.
> ...



Da gibt es sicher mehr als man meint. Nur werden dann solche Sachen sicher nicht noch großmächtig von den Protagonisten im Forum breitgetreten.
Abgesehn davon ist z.B. in Bayern die Rechtslage eigentlich klar. Im Prinzip muss der Biker anhalten:

 Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz Art. 28
Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen

(1) 1Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. 2.*Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.*


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (26. September 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> Abgesehn davon ist z.B. in Bayern die Rechtslage eigentlich klar. Im Prinzip muss der Biker anhalten:
> 
> Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz Art. 28
> Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen
> ...



Streiche :_ Im Prinzip,_ setze: _Im Zweifelsfall,_ dann passts.


----------



## dopero (27. September 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> ...
> (1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. *Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.*


Ich lese das etwas anders, siehe grüne Hervorhebung.:


> (1) Jedermann darf *auf Privatwegen* in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. *Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.*




Wurde nicht in dem Urteil, VGH München, 03.07.2015 – 11 B 14.2809, Absatz 19, ausdrücklich die grundsätzliche Gültigkeit des StVO anmerkte? Damit wäre doch das BayNatSchG raus, da Bundes- vor Landesrecht geht.


----------



## franzam (28. September 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich lese das etwas anders, siehe grüne Hervorhebung.:
> 
> 
> 
> Wurde nicht in dem Urteil, VGH München, 03.07.2015 – 11 B 14.2809, Absatz 19, ausdrücklich die grundsätzliche Gültigkeit des StVO anmerkte? Damit wäre doch das BayNatSchG raus, da Bundes- vor Landesrecht geht.



StVO hat mMn nichts mit Betretungsrecht zu tun. Da sind zwei völlig verschiedene Stiefel. Oder sollen die Fußgänger deiner Meinung nach nur die Gehwege neben den Fahrwegen nutzen dürfen. Wenn keine Gehwege da sind laufen sie also (laut StVO) mitten auf einer Straße und dürfen evtl. sogar umgenietet werden? 

Wieviel welches Recht wann was beeinflusst, darüber werden wahrscheinlich sogar die Juristen streiten


----------



## hulster (16. Oktober 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Inzenierte Bilder, wer macht den sowas? Nicht nur in Baden-Württemberg.



Vor allen Dingen - welcher Mountainbiker stellt sich für diese Darstellung zur Verfügung???
Oder sogar reingeschnitten???


----------



## hulster (16. Oktober 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Machen wir uns nichts vor. Das Problem mit den "konnte mich gerade noch mit Hechtsprung retten" ist meist völlig übertrieben, oder aber aufgrund dessen das viele Geschwindigkeiten nicht einschätzen können.
> 
> Wie gesagt ich fahre gemächlich an Wanderer vorbei. Aber dieses hektische auf die Seite treten sehe ich dennoch oft. Wenn ich das sehe halte ich meist komplett an und lass die Wanderer passieren, die sind dann oft überrascht wie schnell / problemlos es möglich war anzuhalten. Ich glaube das die Situation von vielen nur so empfunden wird aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung zu was MTBs fähig sind.
> 
> Und wie oft es mir passiert ist? Einmal und war tatsächlich nur Glück das nichts passiert ist.



Die Situation, die du beschreibst, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. In dem Fall sie es dir sogar unbenommen, so zu reagieren.
Aber meisten bewegen sich Familien nicht auf Trails, weil es den Kindern zu anstrengend ist und die Eltern eh keine Bock auf die Bastelei haben.
Dahingegen ist folgendes Standard:
Eine gerade mal 3-köpfige Familie - natürlich mit Hund -macht sich auf einem 10m!!! breiten flachen Wanderweg derartig breit, dass auch im gemässigten Tempo kein vorbeikommen  ist. Das Kind darf völlig unkontroliert machen was es will, der Hund ist unangeleint und tut das gleiche. Die Eltern spielen mit dem Handy. Und wehedem man klingelt oder sagt was. Man hat isch in  Luft aufzulösen. Denn eine Familie hat immer ALLE Rechte. DAS iost eine regelmässig real auftretende Situation.
Insbesondere die Helikopter-Kategorie.

... ja ich habe Kinder.


----------



## Athabaske (16. Oktober 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> ... ja ich habe Kinder.


...dann nimm die mit zum Radfahren. Du hättest damit nach Deiner Argumentation auch automatisch Recht.

Ist mir allerdings nie gelungen - auf die Seite des Rechts zu rücken. Egal bei wievielen Kindern...


----------



## Deleted 326763 (16. Oktober 2018)

Beorn schrieb:


> Also ich muss da hfly zustimmen. Wenn es um meine Kinder geht, läuft das unter Gefahrenabwehr. Bevor einer in meine Kinder reinrauscht, weil er nicht bremst muss er versuchen durch mich durch zu fahren. Das wird mir weh tun, ihm weh tun, aber meine Kinder fährt er nicht übern Haufen. Und im Wald sind meine Kinder erstmal nicht an der Hand, sondern jucken wie sie wollen auf dem Weg hin und her. Wenn ich bemerke, dass einer kommt, dann ruf ich ihnen zu, dass sie auf die Seite gehen und sie machen das auch (fahren selber viel Fahrrad, auch und gerade im Wald). Wenn jemand diese Zeit den Kinder nicht bereit ist zu geben, wegen was-auch-immer, dann muss er mit den Konsequenzen leben.



So ein Blödsinn - wenn ein Radfahrer mit 20-30km/h (auf dem Trail bergab gerne auch 30-40km/h) in dich reinrauscht, dann hast Du ein Problem.
Nämlich, daß dein Kind dich erstmal nur im Krankenhaus sieht.

Wenn es dich so aufregt, ruf dem Typen hinterher, daß er was verloren hat. Dann hält er bestimmt an und du kannst mit ihm „reden“.

Und ansonsten Frage an dich: immer 30 in der 30er Zone, immer Bremsbereit vor Schulen, niemals nie zu dicht aufgefahren, beim rechts abbiegen immer Schulterblick oder nur mal kurz in den Spiegel geschaut und immer vorbildlich bei roten Fußgängerampeln und beim Zebrastreifen immer wartende rübergelassen oder doch mal schnell noch durchgefahren......


Wenn sich die Familie auf dem Weg breit macht, gut ist ein Ärgerniss. Aber was soll’s. „Darf ich mal bitte vorbei“ reicht doch.
Und ganz ehrlich, mit Kindern unterwegs wird automatisch die Breite des Weges genutzt, ist doch nicht schlimm.

Da könnte ich mich auch über die Anfänger aufregen, die letzte Woche den Trail an einer steinigen Stelle blockiert haben wegen runterschiebens und wir gerade schön im Flow angeflogen kamen und anhalten mußten. 
Genauso wie sich das Konditionsschwein aufregt, wenn ich alter Mann bergauf den Trail rufschnaufe.....

Alles easy und spätestens beim Gipfelbier alles passe. Den Anfängern haben wir besser geeignete Strecken gezeigt und das Konditionsschwein hat sich als Profi entpuppt, der mir ein paar Tips gegeben hat.

Leute, redet miteinander. Bitte und Danke, ein paar nette Worte wenn die Leute platzmachen bringt wesentlich mehr wie als stänkern und Streit.

Und die paar Idioten, das gilt auf beide Seiten, ach was soll’s, vorbeifahren, extra freundlich einen schönen Tag wünschen,  nicht aufregen und den Tag genießen.


----------



## Athabaske (16. Oktober 2018)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hfly (17. Oktober 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Leute, redet miteinander. Bitte und Danke, ein paar nette Worte wenn die Leute platzmachen bringt wesentlich mehr wie als stänkern und Streit.



Schöner Beitrag.

In einer perfekten Welt, fährt der Biker vorsichtig an die Familie heran, die Gruppe macht bereitwillig Platz, der Hund wedelt mit dem Schwanz und alle grüssen sich freundlich.

Jetzt ist das sicher Rosa-Rote-Brille Vorstellung, aber ganz ehrlich: Es kommt sehr oft vor das die Begegnungen so ausgehen. 

Es liegt aber in der Natur des Menschen das sich immer emotionale Momente im Gedächtnis hängen bleiben. Und normale freundliche Begegnungen lösen zwar weniger emotionen aus als wenn es Ärger gab. Weshalb? Weil sie einfach öfter vorkommen.

Bei dem ganzen Streit / reden über Ärger sollte man sich kurz zurücklehnen und vorsuchen nochmal an alle Begegnungen denken die man diesen Sommer über hatte, gerade eben auch die positivien, bzw normalen


----------



## write-only (17. Oktober 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> In einer perfekten Welt, fährt der Biker vorsichtig an die Familie heran, die Gruppe macht bereitwillig Platz, der Hund wedelt mit dem Schwanz und alle grüssen sich freundlich.


Das sind für mich 99% der Begegnungen mit Fußgängern. Kommt sicher auch daher dass auf den interessanteren Trails keine Fußgänger und ganz bestimmt keine Familien unterwegs sind weil's einfach zu Fuß dort keinen Spaß macht. Frage mich immer wo diese theoretischen Situationen hier aus dem Forum auftreten sollen, ausser auf nem Waldweg, und da sind es sicher nicht nur Mountainbiker die ab und an mal zu schnell an Fußgängern vorbei fahren. In so ner Situation hilf aber ne Klingel ungemein, auch wenns uncool aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (17. Oktober 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Das sind für mich 99% der Begegnungen mit Fußgängern. Kommt sicher auch daher dass auf den interessanteren Trails keine Fußgänger und ganz bestimmt keine Familien unterwegs sind weil's einfach zu Fuß dort keinen Spaß macht. Frage mich immer wo diese theoretischen Situationen hier aus dem Forum auftreten sollen, ausser auf nem Waldweg, und da sind es sicher nicht nur Mountainbiker die ab und an mal zu schnell an Fußgängern vorbei fahren. In so ner Situation hilf aber ne Klingel ungemein, auch wenns uncool aussieht.



Bei uns haben die Hundefreunde die Trails für sich entdeckt


----------



## wastl59 (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin selber Hundebesitzer, bin auch auf Trails unterwegs, wenn ich einen Biker höre rufe ich meinen Hund zu mir und lasse diesen bei mir stehen mit der Hand am Halsband. Die Wanderer und sonstigen stören mich auch manchmal wenn welche auf dem Trail fahre, ich klingle und  sage aber Danke wenn man mich vorbei lässt, das nimmt viel Stress weg zwischen den Parteien. Zur Not schiebe ich auch mein Bike an einer Gruppe vorbei, hatte dadurch auch schon richtig nette Gespräche.
Wie heißt es doch so schön "So wie man in den Wald rein ruft hallt es zurück"


----------



## franzam (19. Oktober 2018)

wastl59 schrieb:


> Ich bin selber Hundebesitzer, bin auch auf Trails unterwegs, wenn ich einen Biker höre rufe ich meinen Hund zu mir und lasse diesen bei mir stehen mit der Hand am Halsband. Die Wanderer und sonstigen stören mich auch manchmal wenn welche auf dem Trail fahre, ich klingle und  sage aber Danke wenn man mich vorbei lässt, das nimmt viel Stress weg zwischen den Parteien. Zur Not schiebe ich auch mein Bike an einer Gruppe vorbei, hatte dadurch auch schon richtig nette Gespräche.
> Wie heißt es doch so schön "So wie man in den Wald rein ruft hallt es zurück"



Wenn alle vernünftig wären, gäbs keine Probleme. 
Tja, aber  meiner Meinung nach werden die Leute leider immer egoistischer. Schließlich haben sie ja aufgrund ihrer temporären Benutzung schon Eigentumsrechte am Weg erworben.....
z.B. mußte ich mir gestern Vorwürfe anhören, warum bei Reparaturarbeiten mitten auf dem Weg der Bagger steht...


----------



## Black-Under (20. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt immer Spinner das muss man einfach ignorieren.
Letztens ich fahre einen schmalen Weg der geht rauf und runter auf einem Stück im Anstieg kamen mir ein ältere Mann mit zwei Frauen entgegen. Die Frauen versuchten Platz zu machen (was schwer möglich war an der Stelle), der Mann unternahm nicht mal einen Versuch und als ich anhielt um die Leute vorbeizulassen kam von dem Mann nur ein "ja schon recht jetzt muss er anhalten", von den Frauen danach ein "vielen Dank". 
Mir fällt es auf dass ältere Männer oft meinen sie müssen sich so geben. Vielleicht spätpupertär?


----------



## trail_desire (20. Oktober 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Mir fällt es auf dass ältere Männer oft meinen sie müssen sich so geben. Vielleicht spätpupertär?



Nein, die sind sicher nur neidisch weil sie selber nicht radeln, oder radeln können...das Gleiche ist uns letzte Woche auch passiert..


----------



## Black-Under (20. Oktober 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Nein, die sind sicher nur neidisch weil sie selber nicht radeln, oder radeln können...das Gleiche ist uns letzte Woche auch passiert..


Weiß nicht, die die neidisch sind sagen dass auch. Ist mir auch schon passiert, da meinte ein älterer Mann "wenn es solche Räder zu meiner Zeit gegeben hätte, daran hätte ich auch Spaß gehabt"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Oktober 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> ... Kommt sicher auch daher dass auf den interessanteren Trails keine Fußgänger und ganz bestimmt keine Familien unterwegs sind weil's einfach zu Fuß dort keinen Spaß macht. Frage mich immer wo diese theoretischen Situationen hier aus dem Forum auftreten sollen, ausser auf nem Waldweg, und da sind es sicher nicht nur Mountainbiker die ab und an mal zu schnell an Fußgängern vorbei fahren. In so ner Situation hilf aber ne Klingel ungemein, auch wenns uncool aussieht.


Klingel (bearbell) ist gut. Wanderer sind davon immer sehr angetan.
Aber von wegen uninteressante trails und keine familien. Das erlebe ich ganz anders.








Black-Under schrieb:


> Es gibt immer Spinner das muss man einfach ignorieren.
> Letztens ich fahre einen schmalen Weg der geht rauf und runter auf einem Stück im Anstieg kamen mir ein ältere Mann mit zwei Frauen entgegen. Die Frauen versuchten Platz zu machen (was schwer möglich war an der Stelle), der Mann unternahm nicht mal einen Versuch und als ich anhielt um die Leute vorbeizulassen kam von dem Mann nur ein "ja schon recht jetzt muss er anhalten", von den Frauen danach ein "vielen Dank".
> Mir fällt es auf dass ältere Männer oft meinen sie müssen sich so geben. Vielleicht spätpupertär?


Und wie hast du dich in dieser bewertungsreihe verhalten?
Hier mal ein video zu den spätpubertären männern. Es rieselt ja nicht bei allen der kalk aus der hose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (20. Oktober 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und wie hast du dich in dieser bewertungsreihe verhalten?



Habe ich doch geschrieben ich habe frühzeitig angehalten, war ja eh langsam unterwegs und habe gesagt "keine Ursache". Das kommt bei grummelnden Leuten immer gut.

Es gibt aber auch immer wieder Menschen die einen wie in deinem Video anfeuern.
Letztens haben Einige eine richtige Gasse gebildet und mich angefeuert, echt witzig.
Oder eine Ehepaar die mir bergauf auf einem sehr schmalen Weg entgegen kamen und sich bedankten als ich Platz machte und anhielt und meinten, die Pause wäre doch jetzt sicher wilkommen....(ja war sie, war megasteil)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Oktober 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Habe ich doch geschrieben ich habe frühzeitig angehalten, war ja eh langsam unterwegs und habe gesagt "keine Ursache". Das kommt bei grummelnden Leuten immer gut.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch immer wieder Menschen die einen wie in deinem Video anfeuern.
> Letztens haben Einige eine richtige Gasse gebildet und mich angefeuert, echt witzig.
> Oder eine Ehepaar die mir bergauf auf einem sehr schmalen Weg entgegen kamen und sich bedankten als ich Platz machte und anhielt und meinten, die Pause wäre doch jetzt sicher wilkommen....(ja war sie, war megasteil)


Genau beides hab ich diese tage auch wieder erlebt.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> .... Die Frauen versuchten Platz zu machen (was schwer möglich war an der Stelle), der Mann unternahm nicht mal einen Versuch und als ich anhielt um die Leute vorbeizulassen kam von dem Mann nur ein "ja schon recht jetzt muss er anhalten", von den Frauen danach ein "vielen Dank".
> Mir fällt es auf dass ältere Männer oft meinen sie müssen sich so geben. Vielleicht spätpupertär?



 Sowas kenn ich auch. Die älteren Frauen freundlich und bedanken sich, die Männer eher verdruckt, griesgrämig, unfreundlich. 
... und die Klingel  kommt immer gut


----------



## write-only (22. Oktober 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Klingel (bearbell) ist gut.


Kannst du eine Empfehlen?


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab eine Swisstrailbell  https://fahrradklingel-shop.de/swisstrailbell/?p=1
die benutz ich überwiegend in der Dämmerung auf "Wildschweinwegen" 
Meine Bearbell hat keinen so schönen Klang.

Für den normalen Gebrauch eine einfache Miniklingel, ca. 4€


----------



## write-only (22. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Swisstrailbell  https://fahrradklingel-shop.de/swisstrailbell/?p=1
> die benutz ich überwiegend in der Dämmerung auf "Wildschweinwegen"
> Meine Bearbell hat keinen so schönen Klang.
> 
> Für den normalen Gebrauch eine einfache Miniklingel, ca. 4€


Danke, die Swisstrailbell werd ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (22. Oktober 2018)

Die Trailbell ist natürlich immer super schön. Hat aber bissel was von Accessoire Charakter 
Auf "Dauerfeuer" nervt sie mich selbst, und ständig On/Off macht auch nicht glücklich.

Für den normalen Hausgebrauch kann ich die hier empfehlen
https://www.bike24.de/p1135665.html
Der wirklich! satte Plingggg durchdringt auch intensivstes Walkergeschnatter  Trotzdem nicht aufdringlich oder provokant (zumindest nach meinem Gefühl)


----------



## mw.dd (22. Oktober 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Auf "Dauerfeuer" nervt sie mich selbst,


Ging mir auch so. Außerdem zu laut für meinen Geschmack...


----------



## Athabaske (22. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sowas kenn ich auch. Die älteren Frauen freundlich und bedanken sich, die Männer eher verdruckt, griesgrämig, unfreundlich.
> ... und die Klingel  kommt immer gut


...unsere familieninterne vollkommen unrepräsentative Erhebung ist je weiblicher oder je mehr Kind um so freudlicher sind die Leute. Je männlicher um so unkommunikativer. Soll heißen, Mütter mit Kind hat keine Berührungsängste und grüßt in den meisten Fällen freundlich zurück und einzelne Männer sind im Silberrückenmodus.

Für mich als Mann immer ein Anlass fürs Fremdschämen...


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2018)

... es gibt ja auch Ausnahmen


----------



## Athabaske (22. Oktober 2018)

...was ich vergessen hatte, die schlimmsten sind die Kollegen auf dem Rad. Läufer und nordische Filzwarenhersteller sind netter, Wanderer passabel und Radfahrer irgendwie meist mies gelaunt.


----------



## write-only (22. Oktober 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Die Trailbell ist natürlich immer super schön. Hat aber bissel was von Accessoire Charakter
> Auf "Dauerfeuer" nervt sie mich selbst, und ständig On/Off macht auch nicht glücklich.
> 
> Für den normalen Hausgebrauch kann ich die hier empfehlen
> ...


Hab ne Knog Oi als normale klingel, das passt schon soweit aber manche Leute hier reagieren als würde ich sie an der Kreuzung anhupen wenn ich klingle... 

Letztens bin ich einem MTbiker begegnet der so ne "Dauerklingel" hatte, war ein recht angenehmes Geräusch und auch nicht zu laut. Bin da leider nicht auf die Idee gekommen zu fragen was das für eine ist. Sieht aus als müsste ich doch mal meinen LBS bemühen.



Athabaske schrieb:


> ...was ich vergessen hatte, die schlimmsten sind die Kollegen auf dem Rad. Läufer und nordische Filzwarenhersteller sind netter, Wanderer passabel und Radfahrer irgendwie meist mies gelaunt.


Kommt echt drauf an. Die Radfahrer denen ich morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit begegne ziehen immer ne Fresse (was will man auch um 7:30 erwarten) aber ich glaub nicht dass mir hier jemals ein schlecht gelaunter Mountainbiker auf nem Trail begegnet wäre.


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Oktober 2018)

Gestern Abend bei zur Sache Baden-Württemberg

Fernsehbeitrag zur Situation des Waldes nach dem trockenen Sommer
Kommt ein neues Waldsterben?
https://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=1f91fe50-d88d-11e8-9a07-005056a12b4c

Die Fragen die nach dem Bericht bleiben. Ist die weiterhin stark wirtschaftliche geprägte Ausrichtung des Forstministeriums noch zeitgemäß? Wie geht die Gesellschaft mit den Sorgen der Waldeigentümer um? Soll es Förderungen geben?
Und wie gehen die Waldeigentümerverbände mit den Ansprüchen der Gesellschaft an den Wald um? Gerade in Baden-Württemberg halten diese noch immer am Pauschalverbot der 2-Meter-Regelung für Mountainbiker fest.


----------



## cännondäler__ (28. Oktober 2018)

Nochmal zum Thema "Trailbell":
Die 28 Euro, die dafür aufgerufen werden, finde ich ein bischen übetrieben. Ich hab´diese hier für etwa den halben Preis:
https://www.zweitaelerland.de/Infos-Service/Online-Shop/Trail-Gloeckle
Die Resonanz von Wanderern ist bislang durchweg positiv und das Dauerklingeln erinnert an das Glöckchen einer kleinen Ziege. Klar nervt einen das Gebimmel manchmal, aber das entspannte Grinsen des nächsten Wanderers auf dem Trail macht das wieder wett.
cännondäler


----------



## scratch_a (28. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Trailbell in der Schweiz und von Firmen mit soziales Engagement (https://www.drahtzug.ch/startseite/) hergestellt werden, dann sind die 28€ meiner Meinung nach fair. Außerdem gibt es von der Trailbell weit aus mehr Varianten. Aber letztendlich steht es jedem frei, für was er sein Geld ausgeben möchte.


----------



## Grossvater (28. Oktober 2018)

cännondäler__ schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema "Trailbell":
> Die 28 Euro, die dafür aufgerufen werden, finde ich ein bischen übetrieben. Ich hab´diese hier für etwa den halben Preis:
> https://www.zweitaelerland.de/Infos-Service/Online-Shop/Trail-Gloeckle
> Die Resonanz von Wanderern ist bislang durchweg positiv und das Dauerklingeln erinnert an das Glöckchen einer kleinen Ziege. Klar nervt einen das Gebimmel manchmal, aber das entspannte Grinsen des nächsten Wanderers auf dem Trail macht das wieder wett.
> cännondäler


Trail Glöckle  wenn schon, dann wohl besser 2m(Schwarz)WaldautobahnBimmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (31. Oktober 2018)

Landswaldgesetzänderung Baden-Württemberg
Das Land hält am Ziel der "höchstmöglichen Lieferung wertvollen Holzes" im Staatswald fest. Sperren von Wald wird vereinfacht. 2-Meter-Regel soll bestehen bleiben.

Aktuell läuft das Beteiligungsverfahren zur Forstreform. Dabei wird auch das Landeswaldgesetz Baden-Württemberg geändert.
https://beteiligungsportal.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/mitmachen/lp-16/forstreform

Es wird von der Verwaltung angeführt, dass es keine inhaltlichen Änderungen bzgl. Erholung geben soll, sondern es nur darum geht die Forstverwaltung neu zu organisieren. Mit den Änderungen am §45, und insbesondere am §38, gibt es aber doch inhaltliche Änderungen. Wir halten es deshalb für legitim, dass wir auch den §37.3 (2-Meter-Regel) thematisieren.

Im Einzelnen:

*Landeswaldgesetz
§ 37 (3) *_Das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen (auch mit Motorantrieb), das Radfahren und das Reiten im Wald sind nur auf Straßen und hierfür geeigneten Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. *Nicht gestattet sind* das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und auf Fußwegen, *das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite* sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen. § 45 Absatz 2 Satz 2 NatSchG bleibt unberührt._

2-Meter-Regel. Der §37.3 wird im Gesetzgebungsverfahren bislang nicht geändert, obwohl die Radverbände sich seit über drei Jahren um eine bessere Lösung am runden Tisch BW bemühen.

(Seite 10)
*§38 (2)*_ Eine Sperrung für die Dauer bis zu zwei Monaten bedarf keiner Genehmigung. Sie ist der Forstbehörde unverzüglich anzuzeigen; sie kann die Aufhebung der Sperre anordnen._

Der rote Teil, die Anzeigepflicht bei Sperren bis zwei Monaten Dauer, fällt zukünftig weg. D.h. Waldbesitzer können ohne Meldung sperren. Die Forstbehörde kann die Sperrung zwar aufheben, aber die Kontrollmöglichkeit ist nicht mehr gegeben, wie lange eine Sperrung bestand und ob sie für diese Dauer auch notwendig ist. Der Tourismus kann auf Sperrungen auch nicht rechtzeitig reagieren und Umleitungen ausschildern.


(Seite 13)
*§ 45 Ziele im Staatswald*_(1) Der Staatswald soll dem Allgemeinwohl in besonderem Maße dienen. Ziel der Bewirtschaftung des Staatswaldes ist, die den standörtlichen Möglichkeiten entsprechende, nachhaltig *höchstmögliche Lieferung wertvollen Holzes* zu erbringen bei gleichzeitiger Erfüllung und nachhaltiger Sicherung der dem Wald obliegenden Schutz- und Erholungsfunktionen, sowie einer naturnahen Waldbewirtschaftung“ _

Der grüne Teilsatz komm neu hinzu. Der Kritikpunkt besteht darin, das an der höchstmöglichen Lieferung wertvollen Holzes im Staatswald weiterhin festgehalten wird. Das bedeutet, dass alle Prozesse an der Holznutzung optimiert werden und die anderen Funktionen nur ausreichend zu berücksichtigen sind. Die Kriterien der naturnahen Waldwirtschaft sind denkbar gering und entsprechen im wesentlichen den heute schon praktizierten Methoden.


(Seite 42)
*Gesetz über die Anstalt öffentlichen Rechts ForstBW
§ 11 Beira*t

Im Beirat von Forst BW ist nur eine Vertreter der Erholung (Landessportbund), aber mehrere Vertreter von Forst- bzw.Wirtschaftsverbänden. Unter Punkt 14 sind noch zwei Vertreter von nicht näher benannten Wirtschaftsunternehmen vorgesehen.


Es gibt beim Beteiligungsportal BW die Möglichkeit den Gesetzentwurf herunter zu laden und zu kommentieren.
https://beteiligungsportal.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/mitmachen/lp-16/forstreform
Wir würden euch bitten dies zu tun. Es geht um die Form der Bewirtschaftung unserer staatlichen Wälder in BW. Ob wir mit willkürlichen Sperren im Wald konfrontiert werden. Und nicht zuletzt auch darum, wo wir Radfahren dürfen.

Die DIMB wird als Verein eine Stellungnahme einreichen. Es ist aber auch wichtig, dass möglichst viele Bürger das Beteiligungsportal nutzen. *Die Frist läuft bis zum 16.11.18*


----------



## TTT (2. November 2018)

Habe im Beteiligungsportal auch was geschrieben.

Ich bin aber erstaunt, wie wenig bisher von Seite der Erholunsnutzung (vor allem der Mountainbiker) kommt. Leute, ran an die Tasten


----------



## Das-Licht (3. November 2018)

...done.


----------



## MTBing (3. November 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es gibt beim Beteiligungsportal BW die Möglichkeit den Gesetzentwurf herunter zu laden und zu kommentieren.
> https://beteiligungsportal.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/mitmachen/lp-16/forstreform
> Wir würden euch bitten dies zu tun.



Wäre es nicht sinnvoll @ciao heiko , eine Mail an alle DIMB Mitglieder zu senden? Damit würden wir vielleicht noch mehr Leute erreichen.


----------



## 20-36 (5. November 2018)

Die 2-Meter-Regel ist ordnungspolitisch gescheitert

Jede Änderung der Waldgesetzgebung unter Beibehaltung der so genannten 2-Meter-Regel ist verfehlt.
ALLEN !! Fahrradfahrern wird das Betretungsrecht für Wege unter 2 Meter Breite pauschal und willkürlich genommen. Das Verbot ist wissenschaftlich nicht begründet und rechtlich mehr als nur fragwürdig. Die 2-Meter-Regel wird einer ernsthaften rechtlichen Überprüfung nicht Stand halten. Die DIMB und andere Fachverbände haben dies ausreichend begründet.
Außerdem wird die 2-Meter-Regel flächendeckend ignoriert und kann von den Ordnungsbehörden auch nicht durchgesetzt werden. Eine derart untaugliche Regelung kann nicht in eine neue Gesetzgebung übernommen werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2018)

Das Thema wurde übrigens auch auf Facebook gespielt, u.a. von der DIMB und dem DAV, aber auch vom Bund Deutscher Forstleute ( !):
DIMB/Open Trails
DAV Schwaben
Bund Deutscher Forstleute


Bitte gerne die Beiträge auf Facebook liken und teilen, damit mehr Biker davon etwas mitbekommen und es kommentieren!


----------



## sp00n82 (9. November 2018)

Wobei zumindest das Redaktionsteam anscheinend keinerlei Interesse auch nur an einer Diskussion zur 2m-Regelung hat:


----------



## ciao heiko (9. November 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wobei zumindest das Redaktionsteam anscheinend keinerlei Interesse auch nur an einer Diskussion zur 2m-Regelung hat:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 793218


Ich habe dort in einem Kommentar darauf hingewiesen, dass es sehr wohl inhaltliche Änderungen im §14, §38 und §45 gibt. Die Waldbesitzer die dort kommentieren, sagen auch eindeutig, dass das Gesetz nicht nur die Forstreform betrifft, sondern es inhaltliche Einschränkungen gibt.

Mit dem §38 (Sperren von Wald) ist die Erholung auch unmittelbar betroffen. Ich werte den Kommentar des Redaktionsteams so, dass sie die tatsächlich Tragweite der Waldgesetzänderung noch nicht erkannt haben.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich werte den Kommentar des Redaktionsteams so, dass sie die tatsächlich Tragweite der Waldgesetzänderung noch nicht erkannt haben.



Oder schlicht und einfach die Aufgabe haben, eine unbeliebte Diskussion abzuwürgen und als nächstes die entsprechenden Kommentare “im Sinne der Netiquette” löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (10. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Oder schlicht und einfach die Aufgabe haben, eine unbeliebte Diskussion abzuwürgen und als nächstes die entsprechenden Kommentare “im Sinne der Netiquette” löschen.


"Bürgerbeteiligung" at it's best


----------



## ciao heiko (10. November 2018)

Jetzt ist das Beteiligungsverfahren auch Thema auf der DIMB Webseite:
https://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/965-2018-11-09-19-35-38

und auf der DIMB und auf der Open Trails Facebookseite.

Bitte teilen und beteiligen. Die Frist läuft nur noch bis zum 16.11.18


----------



## TTT (14. November 2018)

Sehr schön, wie sich das auf dem Beteiligungsportal entwickelt. Weit über 300 Eingaben mittlerweile. Sollten sie das weiterhin ignorieren, sollte aber auch dem Letzten dort bewusst werden, wie viel Frust über die bestehende Politik mit dem Thema erzeugt wird.


----------



## Athabaske (14. November 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wie sich das auf dem Beteiligungsportal entwickelt. Weit über 300 Eingaben mittlerweile. Sollten sie das weiterhin ignorieren, sollte aber auch dem Letzten dort bewusst werden, wie viel Frust über die bestehende Politik mit dem Thema erzeugt wird.


...vermutlich heißt es dann bei der nächsten Nachbetrachtung einer Wahl, die Mountainbiker wären schuld am guten Abschneiden der AFD...


----------



## Das-Licht (15. November 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wie sich das auf dem Beteiligungsportal entwickelt. Weit über 300 Eingaben mittlerweile. Sollten sie das weiterhin ignorieren, sollte aber auch dem Letzten dort bewusst werden, wie viel Frust über die bestehende Politik mit dem Thema erzeugt wird.




...das Ignorieren deutet man doch schon mehrfach an, in dem die Teilnehmer wiederholt darauf hingewiesen wurden, dass es nicht um die 2 Meter Regel geht, sondern um die Neuorganisation der Forstverwaltung. Auch von einer Mobilmachung der Mountainbiker war in einem Beitrag bereits die Rede. Ich habe deshalb leider das Gefühl, dass unsere Einwände letztlich als üblicher off-topic Internet Shitstorm abgetan werden und man zur "Tagesordnung" zurück kehrt. Ähnlich wird es den Privatwaldbesitzern gehen, die ihre Einwände bezüglich höherem Verwaltungsaufwandes, wohl auch abschreiben können. 

Worum geht es letztlich? Bisher war es in Deutschland - und BW macht hier aufgrund einer durchgesetzten Klage beim Kartellamt den Anfang - so, dass ein Förster eine Region betreute. Förster Huber kümmerte sich gleichzeitig um den Staatswald, um den Gemeindewald, um den Körperschaftswald von Kirchen, Vereinen, etc. sowie um die Privatwaldstücke der einzelnen Waldbesitzer innerhalb seines Revieres. Er kümmerte sich um Einschlag, Transport und Verkauf des Holzes. Nun soll es so werden, dass jeder Waldbesitzer, also Staat, Gemeinde, Körperschaft, Privatbesitzer, zukünftig diese Verantwortung selbst delegieren kann/darf/muss. Theoretisch könnte der Privatwaldbesitzer aus Kleinkleckersdorf eine EU weite Ausschreibung zur Verwaltung seines Forstes tätigen, in der dann ein spanischer Forsttechniker den Zuschlag bekäme. Es gäbe dann mehrere "Förster" in einem ehemaligem Revier. Angezettelt wurde das angeblich von der Holz-u. Papierindustrie, um so den Preisdruck zu erhöhen... ...mit all den negativen Folgen für den Wald. 

Ja, das hat auf den ersten Blick recht wenig mit der 2 Meter Regel zu tun. Genauer betrachtet, geht es jedoch um die zukünftige Waldnutzung, und Zugänglichkeit des Waldes für die Öffentlichkeit. Es geht auch um die Aufrechterhaltung eines bestehenden, funktionierenden Ordnungssystems. Somit rücken wir - meiner Meinung nach - durch unsere Initiative, das Thema Forstreform in den Fokus der Öffentlichkeit. Das sollte man den Privatwaldbesitztern vielleicht auch mal aufzeigen. Denn letztlich wird das nicht nur uns Mountainbiker irgendwie -noch negativer - betreffen, auch andere Waldnutzer werden darunter leiden. Dieses Thema betrifft nicht nur BW. Die anderen Bundesländer, bsp. Hessen, warten nun ab, was in BW heraus kommt, um dann damit gleich zu ziehen; gleich ziehen zu müssen, da das Kartellamtsurteil bindend ist.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. November 2018)

Stellungnahme der Initiative Waldkritik. 

https://waldkritik.de/?p=3657


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (16. November 2018)

...ich habe den Kommentar gelesen, kann ihn jedoch nicht so recht verstehen. Da geht es um die Änderung der Rechtsform, die angeblich unendlich mehr Macht verleiht. Doch ist es eigentlich nicht umgekehrt? Forst BW hat ja - im Gegensatz zu heute - dann nur noch Einfluss auf den Staatswald. Alle anderen Waldeigentume werden dann durch das neue Gesetz geregelt.

Das Gesetz verlangt eine nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft ...(und ein Verbleiben von Totholz. FSC-zertifizierte Wälder, bsp. in Hessen, verlangen das schon lange. Die Aufarbeitung von Kronenholz und Holz unter 8cm Durchmesser ist in der Regel zu unterlassen. Diese beiden Punkte stören die Privatwaldbesitzer in BW, weil diese "Resteverwertung" bisher, gerade für die Brennholzindustrie, ein nettes Zubrot war.) ...und die Kommentatoren unterstellen vorauseilend, das dies zukünftig nicht so sein würde. Es fehlt (bzw. ist für mich nicht herauslesbar) der Nachweis für diese unterstellt "böse" Absicht.

Unterstellt wird, dass über zukünftige "Brotbäume" wie die Douglasie, eine Langzeiterfahrung fehlt. Auch der Forst BW schaut über die Landesgrenzen. Dort gibt es erntereife Douglasienbestände (80 Jahre und älter). Und dort gibt es (alles bei mir vor der Haustür) erste Erkenntisse zu Bäumen, die dem Klimawandel gut wiederstehen. Da kristallisiert sich hier aktuell eine Fläche heraus, auf der sich die Weißtanne selbsttätig verbreitet. Derartige Behauptungen in dem Kommentar werfen aus meiner Sicht, ein unseriöses und fachlich beschränkes Licht darauf.

Weiterhin beschäftigt sich der Kommentar intensiv mit den Schäden durch die Harvester. Das ist in der Tat ein großes Übel, wie es in manchen Forstbereichen zugeht. Die Alternativen werden auf der Startseite des Links, rechts in der Grafik aufgezeigt. Da diese Techniken ...(Seilzug statt rücken, und dieses Jahr erstmalig von mir gesehen, gar mit leichten, an Seilzügen gekoppelten Roboterraupen, das Holz von der Forstautobahn aus, bis zu 100 Meter tief (mindestens) aus dem Bestand gezogen werden) ...bereits Anwendung finden, wird das wohl die zukünftige nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft sein, die der Gesetzesentwurf meint. Der Kommentar jedoch impliziert mir, dass es am besten sei, den Wald gar nicht zu nutzen; was in der Folge auch bedeutet, dass eine Freizeitnutzung, sprich Mountainbiking, zu unterbleiben hätte.

Ich habe mich ein wenig mit der Homepage auseinander gesetzt. Sie wirkt auf mich sehr einseitig, leicht "esoterisch" und beschäftigt sich nicht mit dem Thema Freizeit im Wald... ...abgesehen von Waldpädagogik. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass die Betreiber der Homepage für eine Aufhebung der 2 Meter Regel sind, und das Befahren von Trails befürworten.  ...wie gesagt, vielleicht verstehe ich es auch einfach nicht.

Diesen Text hier, den Ihr auf FB gesetzt habt, finde ich besser. 
https://norabeyer.com/2018/11/15/we...husPMgGuTT1fkP-HZqJbawLorZGN-xyQNo-Jw2ojlRNkQ


----------



## Athabaske (16. November 2018)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Das Gesetz verlangt eine nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft


...und da diese nie näher definiert wird, kann jeder darunter verstehen was er will.

Der Waldromantiker hat vermutlich ein vollkommen anderes Bild als der ertragsorientierte Förster?

Was mir im heimischen Wald und auch in einigen anderen gut bekannten Wäldern auffällt, ist wie gering der Anteil an dem, was ich unter Hochwald kenne, ist. Überall Dickichte und man sieht kaum weiter als 20 m. Einerseits ist es ja gut, dass sich der Wald selbst verjüngt. Andererseits werden allerorts die hohen Wildschweinbestände als Plage wahrgenommen. Und dann heißt es meist, die Jagd auf die Schwarzkittel sei ach so schwierig. Vielleicht auch einmal ein Gesichtspunkt?


----------



## TTT (16. November 2018)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...das Ignorieren deutet man doch schon mehrfach an, in dem die Teilnehmer wiederholt darauf hingewiesen wurden, dass es nicht um die 2 Meter Regel geht, sondern um die Neuorganisation der Forstverwaltung. Auch von einer Mobilmachung der Mountainbiker war in einem Beitrag bereits die Rede.


Ich sehe das so, dass es sicherlich Kräfte dort gibt, die solche Kommentare gerne unterbinden würden. Ich glaube nicht, dass die "Schreibkräfte", die diese redaktionellen Beiträge bringen, überhaupt in der Materie drin sind. Ihnen wurde vermutlich nur weisgemacht (wie man das bei allen Anderen auch versucht!), dass diese Gesetzesänderung nur Punkte betrifft, die kartellrechtlich nötig sind und man andere Punkte möglichst zurückweisen soll. Dass dies eben nicht so ist, ist ja unsere Chance. Irgendwelche Leute wollen dort ein paar Punkte durch die Hintertür ändern.

Dass ein Minister Hauk (so wie sein Vorgänger Bonde) nicht mit redlichen Mitteln kämpft, sondern die Radfahrer diffamiert (als militant beschimpft), mit Lügen und Verdrehungen versucht Stimmung zu machen wissen wir ja. Zum Glück scheint sich das auch immer mehr in der Politik rumzusprechen und zum Glück wird nicht ein Minister im Alleingang ein Gesetz durchdrücken können.

Wenn einerseits der Minister sich immer mehr ins Abseits stellt und andererseits in der Politik wahrgenommen wird, dass in größeren Teilen der Bevölkerung eine Stimmung gegen diese Politik herrscht, dann dürfen wir uns durchaus Hoffnung machen. Dazu müssen wir nur dafür sorgen, dass beide Punkte auch hinreichend an den entscheidenden Stellen wahrgenommen werden.


----------



## ciao heiko (16. November 2018)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Ich habe mich ein wenig mit der Homepage auseinander gesetzt. Sie wirkt auf mich sehr einseitig, leicht "esoterisch" und beschäftigt sich nicht mit dem Thema Freizeit im Wald..


Du hast mit deiner Beobachtung durchaus recht. Als Hintergrund musst du wissen, dass die im Schönbuch aktiv sind, wo es viel Staatswald gibt. Und dort wird seit Jahren mit Harvestern übel gewirtschaftet.
Von dem her muss man die Kritik an Forst BW verstehen, dass die mit dem Begriff "naturnahe Waldwirtschaft" lediglich Greenwashing für ihre Methoden machen. Denn nach den Kriterien von Forst BW sind 40cm tiefe Rückespuren immer noch erlaubt.

MTB Freunde sind die nicht unbedingt. Aber ich konnte einzelne Personen mal kennen lernen und da war man durchaus offen und interessiert.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2018)

Aktuell zum Thema:

https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...gel.115dd216-9005-451b-afc0-2dad824a6b8b.html

Und dazu:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1877936535661314


----------



## HelmutK (17. November 2018)

So sehen also Demokratie und Bürgerbeteiligung in Baden-Württemberg aus, wenn man dem Bericht in den Stuttgarter Nachrichten glauben schenken darf:

_"„Wir haben mit den Waldbesitzern vereinbart, dass die Reform nur jene Punkte betreffen soll, die in Zusammenhang mit der Neuorganisation des Forstes stehen“, sagt die Sprecherin von Agrarminister Peter Hauk, Isabel Kling."_

Also nicht das Volk und der von ihm gewählte der Landtag (Legislative bzw. gesetzgebende Gewalt) bestimmen, was Gesetz wird oder Gegenstand eines Gesetzes sein soll/darf, sondern die Regierung vereinbart mit einzelnen Interessengruppen, was  in einem Gesetz geregelt wird und was eben nicht. Und wenn man dann als Bürger der Meinung ist, dass das so nicht geht und dass auch andere Themen wie z. B. aktuell die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in das Gesetz mit aufgenommen werden soll, dann wird das einfach abgebügelt:

"Eine inhaltliche Debatte über die Zwei-Meter-Regel stehe jetzt gar nicht auf der Tagesordnung."

Da macht es sich die Landesregierung also einfach. Was einem nicht in den Kram passt, das wird einfach nicht auf die Tagesordnung genommen. Man sucht sich lieber seine Lobbygruppen aus und trifft mit denen Vereinbarungen, mit denen andere dann leben müssen. Mit diesem mehr als seltsamen Demokratieverständnis zeigt die Landesregierung jedenfalls ein äußerst befremdliches Demokratieverständnis und das ist leider auch nicht neu. Während man 2012 in Hessen eine Petition von zehntausenden Bürgern (Mountainbikern) gegen eine Einschränkung des Radfahrens im Wald Ernst nahm und ein modernes und bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht gesetzlich geregelt hat, wurde die 2014 gestartete Petition von zehntausenden Bürgern (Mountainbikern) in Baden-Württemberg abgewiesen und nichts hat sich seitdem getan und wenn es nach dem Willen der   Landesregierung geht, soll sich daran auch nichts ändern. Und die Argumente wiederholen sich: Waren es erst die Wanderverbände, auf die man sich für die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel berief, so sind es jetzt die Waldbesitzer, mit denen man die Beibehaltung der 2-Meter-Regel vereinbart hat. Die Betroffenen werden wie so oft weder gefragt noch berücksichtigt. Wenn das so ist, dann kann man sich Bürgerbeteiligung auch sparen, denn die Erkenntnis für die vielen Bürger, die auch Mountainbike fahren und seit Jahrzehnten in Baden-Württemberg unter der schikanösen und diskriminierenden 2-Meter-Regel leiden und trotzdem immer wieder dafür engagieren, dass sich etwas ändert, liegt auf der Hand: *Bürgerbeteiligung bringt nichts! *


----------



## Athabaske (17. November 2018)

Danke Helmut für den Wegweiser zurück zum Grundgesetz!

Das wird leider im Eifer des Gefechts von allen Beteiligten gerne (?) vergessen.

Es ist immer wieder wichtig darauf hingewiesen zu werden - Danke!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (17. November 2018)

Grundgesetz unterm Arm hatten wir doch gerade:
https://www.welt.de/sport/video1823...-Artikel-eins-des-Grundgesetzes-erinnern.html
hat auch nicht viel Anklang gefunden ;-)
Nach außen wird das MLR mauern, was dachtet ihr denn?


----------



## ciao heiko (18. November 2018)

Die offizielle DIMB Stellungnahme zur Waldgesetzänderung im Rahmen der Forstreform BW

https://dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/966-stellungnahme-zur-waldgesetzaenderung


----------



## Hockdrik (29. November 2018)

Habt Ihr diesen Open Trails Beitrag und die immerhin 52 Kommentare dazu mitbekommen?
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1891401170981517

In dem Beitrag wird seitens der DIMB/Open Trails - aus meiner Sicht durchaus begründet - die Haltung der DAV-Hauptversammlung zum Thema Pedelec hinterfragt wird. Selbst wenn man die Pedelec-Entwicklung kritisch betrachtet, muss man - gerade als Biker - aufpassen, beim Thema Pedelec nicht die gleiche Rhetorik zu verwenden, wie sie seit mehr als 25 Jahren gegen Mountainbiker allgemein ins Feld geführt wird (pauschale Angst vor Nutzungs-Konflikten sowie Nutzungs-Frequenz). Das ist taktisch ungeschickt und fördert das Denken in gut/böse-Kategorien, die man im Wald wirklich nicht gebrauchen kann.

Interessant dazu ist die Reaktion der DAV Sektion Schwaben, die offenbar nicht ganz auf der Linie der DAV-Hauptversammlung ist und sich für eine differenziertere Betrachtung ausspricht:
https://www.facebook.com/MTB.Stuttgart.DAV.Schwaben/photos/a.1944507172491036/2236854106589673/

Für die Facebook-Verweigerer der DAV Schwaben Beitrag als Zitat:


> DAV gegen DIMB? Biker gegen eBiker?
> Gegeneinander statt Miteinander?
> 
> Ein kürzlich bei Open Trails erschienener Beitrag (s. Abb. / Link: https://tinyurl.com/y8bzdwtc) und die zahlreichen Kommentare darunter, aber auch eine aktuelle DAV-Empfehlung, auf die sich der Beitrag bezieht, könnten diesen Eindruck erwecken.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. November 2018)

Motorfahrzeuge, die nur zum Spaß bewegt werden gehören nicht auf Berg- und Waldwege. Gewöhnt Euch daran...
Eine solche Klarstellung hätte ich mir vom DAV gewünscht. Das mit Laden auf den Hütten ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.

BTW Das sich die DIMB auf den Standpunkt stellt "solange E-Bikes vom Gesetzgeber als Fahrrad eingestuft wird tun wir das auch" ist für mich akzeptabel. Das sie sich nun aktiv für E-MTBs einsetzt, lässt mich allerdings mal wieder über einen Austritt nachdenken.


----------



## hfly (29. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Motorfahrzeuge, die nur zum Spaß bewegt werden gehören nicht auf Berg- und Waldwege. Gewöhnt Euch daran...



... eines Bikers klingt genauso wie



> Fahrräder gehören nicht auf Berg- und Waldwege. Gewöhnt Euch daran...



... eines Wanderers der die 2 Meter Regel befürwortet.


----------



## mw.dd (29. November 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> ... eines Bikers klingt genauso wie
> ... eines Wanderers der die 2 Meter Regel befürwortet.


Auch wenn dieses Schein"argument" mittlerweile von OT-FB - also sogar der DIMB - verwendet wird: Es bleibt Unsinn.


----------



## hfly (29. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Auch wenn dieses Schein"argument" mittlerweile von OT-FB - also sogar der DIMB - verwendet wird: Es bleibt Unsinn.



Nein, nicht wirklich.

Die Argumentation die du gegenüber E-Bikes bringen kannst, kann ich dir fast gleich umschreiben das sie auch auf einen Wanderer gegenüber einen Biker passt. 

Ich bin ja prinzipiell deiner Meinung. Ich halte Pedelecs als super fürs Pendeln ( Auto Ersatz) aber nicht als Sportgerät und bin persönlich auch der Meinung das da etwas falsch läuft. Dennoch halte ich nichts davon auf die selbe Art für Einschränkungen zu argumentieren wie die Argumente gegenüber mich und andere Biker gebraucht werden.


----------



## Athabaske (29. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das sie sich nun aktiv für E-MTBs einsetzt, lässt mich allerdings mal wieder über einen Austritt nachdenken.


...mich auch.

Fahrrad und Wanderstiefel werden von Körperkraft bewegt. Die seltsame Gleichstellung von ElektroMopeds mit Fahrrädern ist so willkührlich wie das Waldgesetzt in Baden-Württemberg. Und VerbrennungsMopeds dürfen auch nicht in den Wald oder gar auf Wanderwege.

Nur weil E daraufsteht ist es nicht gleich sakrosankt.

Es gibt bestimmt Menschen, die ein elektrisch betriebenes Quad sehr sanft über Wege bewegen können und die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten dafür mitbringen...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Motorfahrzeuge, die nur zum Spaß bewegt werden gehören nicht auf Berg- und Waldwege. Gewöhnt Euch daran...



Andersrum wir ein Schuh draus:
Pedelecs werden gesetzlich nicht als Motorfahrzeuge gesehen. Gewöhnt Euch dran...

Deshalb (und unabhängig von meiner Meinung zu Pedelecs, die durchaus auch kritische Aspekte enthält) wünsche ich mir persönlich definitiv nicht, dass sich ein einflussreicher Verband wie der DAV noch eindeutiger gegen Pedelecs stellt, als jetzt schon. Gerade weil Pedelecs halt gesetzlich erlaubte Realität sind und das Thema nicht verschwindet, nur weil der DAV (oder die DIMB) sagt "Ihr dürft/sollt nicht mitspielen." 
Dürfen sie halt doch und machen sie auch.

Im Gegenteil: ich sehe die Pedelec-Biker lieber integriert, also z.B. in lokale Biketreffs, wo man immerhin eine Chance hat, sie für das Verhalten im Wald zu sensibilisieren, als wenn sie sich vom DAV/der DIMB ausgegrenzt fühlen und auf jegliche Trailrules etc. pfeifen.

Ansonsten was @hfly schrieb: gerade wir sollten uns nicht der gleichen, pauschalen "im Wald/auf dem Berg ist es eh schon zu voll"- und "technische Hilfsmittel ohne Naturbezug"-Argumente bedienen, wie wir sie seit Jahren von den MTB-Gegner zu hören bekommen.
Inhaltlich und moralisch nicht, aber auch aus taktischen Gründen nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (29. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Pedelecs werden gesetzlich nicht als Motorfahrzeuge gesehen


Ist mir bekannt. Das muss (und wird) aber gerade in Bezug auf das Betretungsrecht nicht so bleiben.


Hockdrik schrieb:


> gerade wir sollten uns nicht der gleichen, pauschalen "im Wald/auf dem Berg ist es eh schon zu voll"- und "technische Hilfsmittel ohne Naturbezug"-Argumente bedienen,


Tue ich nicht. Naturerholung braucht keinen Motor - das muss reichen.


Hockdrik schrieb:


> aber auch aus taktischen Gründen nicht


Aus taktischen Gründen sollten sich die Radfahrverbände die Abgrenzung vom E-MTB derzeit sparen, das stimmt. Allerdings sollenten sie auch keine aktive "Pro"-Position einnehmen.


----------



## trail_desire (29. November 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wirklich.
> 
> Die Argumentation die du gegenüber E-Bikes bringen kannst, kann ich dir fast gleich umschreiben das sie auch auf einen Wanderer gegenüber einen Biker passt.



_Die Argumentation die du gegenüber E-Autos bringen kannst, kann ich dir fast gleich umschreiben das sie auch auf einen Biker gegenüber einen E-Biker passt. 
_
Das wird dann die Diskussion in ein paar Jahren? Darf ich dann mit dem Tesla in den Wald?
Und hier wär es  nur von Motor auf Motor....Merkst du den Fehler in deinem Satz....?
Bei der heutigen Debatte geht es um die erstmalige Freigabe der Freizeitnutzung von Motorfahrzeugen in der Natur. Und die ist eindeutig eine falsche Entscheidung vom Gesetzgeber.


----------



## Grossvater (29. November 2018)

Mein Bauchgefühl folgt eindeutig @mw.dd
Ändert aber nichts daran


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Pedelecs werden gesetzlich nicht als Motorfahrzeuge gesehen.


Und bei allen derzeitigen Bestrebungen, Leute zum Umsteigen aufs (e)Bike zu bewegen, wird an dieser gesetzlichen Haltung nmV totsicher nichts gedreht werden. Wird man sich wohl wirklich dran gewöhnen müssen. 
Und ich kann mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass man z.B. bei der "Verteilung" der Betretungsrechte nochmal anders klassifiziert.

Was man sich aus meiner Sicht evtl. überlegen könnte/müsste, wäre das bisherige 25km/h Kriterium über eine zusätzliche Leistungsbeschränkung zu erweitern, um eben gerade im Mountainbikebereich "Druck" rauszunehmen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (29. November 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Fahrrad und Wanderstiefel werden von Körperkraft bewegt



ein Pedelec wird auch durch Körperkraft ( wenn auch weniger)  bewegt , zumindest das was ich im Urlaub ausgeliehen hatte bewegte sich keinen meter ohne das man in die pedale trat ( jaja bergab natürlich schon )

P.S. und anstrengend wie sau wars auch , dafür konnte ich dann stellen fahren die ich konditionel sonst nicht geschafft hätte


----------



## Grossvater (29. November 2018)

Aldar schrieb:


> ...dafür konnte ich dann stellen fahren die ich konditionel sonst nicht geschafft hätte


Das ist ja genau der springende Punkt   ohne e wärs halt dann einer weniger gewesen


----------



## Aldar (29. November 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau der springende Punkt   ohne e wärs halt dann einer weniger gewesen


also doch wandererlogik
und einer weniger wäre es auch nicht, ich hätte so wie sonst auch üblich geschoben


----------



## ciao heiko (29. November 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Die seltsame Gleichstellung von ElektroMopeds mit Fahrrädern ist so willkührlich wie das Waldgesetzt in Baden-Württemberg. Und VerbrennungsMopeds dürfen auch nicht in den Wald oder gar auf Wanderwege.


Es gehört für mich zur Toleranz dazu, dass man auch mal andere Verhaltensweisen akzeptiert, so lange es keine gravierenden negativen Folgen gibt. Die Entscheidung über die Zulässigkeit von Pedelecs haben andere gefällt. Weder der DAV, noch die DIMB, haben eine Möglichkeit hier zu wirken. Weil die Elektromobilität politisch gewünscht ist. Sie ist auch in der Freizeit gewünscht. Und sie ist auch auf Radwegen, Feldwegen und Forststraßen gewünscht. Deshalb die Gleichstellung mit dem Fahrrad um die Nutzung unkompliziert zu machen.

Das es mit dieser Gleichstellung ein Problem auf Trails oder im Hochgebirge geben kann, das hat man damals politisch nicht im Auge gehabt. Es gibt aber auch keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit zu differenzieren wo Pedelecs erlaubt sind, wenn man die gewünschte Mobilität als Fahrrad beibehalten will. Soll ich eine 2-Meter-Regel für Pedelecs fordern? Wir wissen alle welche neuen Probleme daraus erwachsen.


----------



## mw.dd (29. November 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Und ich kann mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass man z.B. bei der "Verteilung" der Betretungsrechte nochmal anders klassifiziert.


Eugentlich wäre das kein Problem und aus meiner Sicht "die" Lösung.


Grossvater schrieb:


> wäre das bisherige 25km/h Kriterium über eine zusätzliche Leistungsbeschränkung zu erweitern


Gibt's schon: 250W. Sowohl das eine als auch das andere kann aber niemand kontrollieren. Dazu kommt:


> Tatsächlich ist die Sache die, dass bei der Ermittlung der maximalen Nenndauerleistung den Herstellern ein ausgesprochen großer Ermessensspielraum eingeräumt wird.
> ...
> Die derzeitig gültige Rechtslage macht es möglich, dass E Bike Motoren laut Herstellerangaben eine vorgegebene maximale Nenndauerleistung von 250 W haben, deren Arbeitsbereiche aber in der Realität mehr als das doppelte der maximalen Nenndauerleistung haben können. Beispielsweise *kann ein 250 W Bosch CX Motor aus dem Jahr 2018 inzwischen im Fahrbetrieb auf eine maximale Spitzenleistung von über 800 W kommen.*
> https://ebiketuningblog.com/2018/07...erleistung-maximalleistung-spitzenwattabgabe/


Braucht man auch, sonst funktioniert der "Uphill-Flow" ja nicht 


Aldar schrieb:


> zumindest das was ich im Urlaub ausgeliehen hatte bewegte sich keinen meter ohne das man in die pedale trat


Bei denen, die ich bis jetzt Probe gefahren bin konnte man nicht von "Treten" reden - da hat es gereicht, wenn man die Füße fallen ließ.


----------



## trail_desire (29. November 2018)

Aldar schrieb:


> ein Pedelec wird auch durch Körperkraft ( wenn auch weniger)  bewegt , zumindest das was ich im Urlaub ausgeliehen hatte bewegte sich keinen meter ohne das man in die pedale trat ( jaja bergab natürlich schon )
> 
> P.S. und anstrengend wie sau wars auch , dafür konnte ich dann stellen fahren die ich konditionel sonst nicht geschafft hätte



War neulich wandern, anstrengend wie sau wars, wenn auch weniger.... 






Achtung: 

IRONIE an....
Endlich Aussicht auf Gleichberechtigung.... hoffentlich wird das auch geländegängig weiterentwickelt.Wenn schon motorisierte Fahrzeuge in den Wald dürfen, dann sollten sich Wanderer auch motorisieren....
IRONIE aus...

Ich bin gespannt, wie sich die schöne neue E-Welt noch entwickelt....wenn die ganzen E-Luschen dann komplett verweichlicht und schlabbrig geworden sind, gibt es für die dann bald auch ein kleines E-Förderband, das beim Beischlaf hilft die schlaffe Nudel in die Muschi rein und raus zu bringen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (29. November 2018)

Aldar schrieb:


> also doch wandererlogik


valider Einwand  und JA - wäre so  - bei gegebener Rechtslage (deshalb auch mein )

Wäre die Rechtslage allerdings so, dass Pedelecs  Motorfahrzeuge wären und keine Fahrräder, wäre es eben keine "Wandererlogik", sondern dieselbe Logik, mit der man z.B. MotoCrosser nicht in den Wald lässt. Durchaus auch ne valide Sicht, oder nicht?


----------



## mw.dd (29. November 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit zu differenzieren wo Pedelecs erlaubt sind


Doch - gibt es. Ein "Opt-In", das bestimmte Waldstraßen für E-Bikes freigibt. Die Kriterien dafür dürfen sich Grundbesitzer und Behörden gern in Abstimmung mit den Interessenvertretern der E-Biker und der anderen Wegnutzer aussuchen 
Auch in Bikeparks ohne Lift (Stromberg, Rabenberg etc.) könnte das E-Bike durchaus sinnvoll genutzt werden.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. November 2018)

Wenn man es den Menschen ermöglichen will anstelle des PKW mit dem Pedelec zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen, an den Baggersee oder einfach nur "eine Runde zur Bewegung" zu fahren, dann geht dies nur wenn alle Feldwege und Forststraßen offen sind. Denn niemand würde sich vorher sonst die Mühe machen extra die freigegebenen Wege herauszusuchen.

Von der Schwierigkeit der Abstimmerei mit den Grundeigentümern mal abgesehen. Da käme auf Jahre kein ausreichendes Wegenetz zusammen. Dazu kommt dann die Frage wer das beschildert und kontrolliert? Und selbst die Frage was Wald und was offene Landschaft ist, ist schwer zu beantworten, weil man das tatsächlich nicht an den Bäumen festmachen kann.

Der Erfolg der Pedelecs liegt eben genau darin, dass man sie mit Fahrrädern gleichgestellt hat. Das sieht man an den S-Pedelecs, die für viele sicherlich attraktiver wären, weil sie schneller sind. Aber weil es damit nicht mehr die freie Wahl der Strecke gibt, (und noch ein paar andere Auflagen, die aber weniger ins Gewicht fallen, Führerschein haben die Meisten sowieso, Helm auch, Versicherung kostet auch nicht viel), haben die nur einen kleinen Marktanteil. Ich glaube unter 10%.

Von dem her ist es absolut utopisch zu glauben, dass die Politik die E-Mobilität beschränken wird und die Gleichstellung von Pedelecs und Fahrrädern aufhebt. Das Thema Mountainbike ist in dem ganzen viel zu klein, als dass es Gewicht hätte. Ehr würde die Entscheidung fallen, wenn es zu viele Probleme auf einem Weg gibt, dann Verbote für alle Radfahrer auszusprechen. Denn das kann man im Vergleich dazu einfach mit einem Verbotsschild lösen.

Und wenn wir jetzt alle ganz laut behaupten, dass die Pedelecs auf manchen Wegen ein Problem sind, dann wird die Verwaltung umso ehr mit Verbotsschildern reagieren.


----------



## trail_desire (29. November 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es gehört für mich zur Toleranz dazu, dass man auch mal andere Verhaltensweisen akzeptiert, so lange es keine gravierenden negativen Folgen gibt. Die Entscheidung über die Zulässigkeit von Pedelecs haben andere gefällt. Weder der DAV, noch die DIMB, haben eine Möglichkeit hier zu wirken. Weil die Elektromobilität politisch gewünscht ist. Sie ist auch in der Freizeit gewünscht. Und sie ist auch auf Radwegen, Feldwegen und Forststraßen gewünscht. Deshalb die Gleichstellung mit dem Fahrrad um die Nutzung unkompliziert zu machen.
> 
> Das es mit dieser Gleichstellung ein Problem auf Trails oder im Hochgebirge geben kann, das hat man damals politisch nicht im Auge gehabt. Es gibt aber auch keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit zu differenzieren wo Pedelecs erlaubt sind, wenn man die gewünschte Mobilität als Fahrrad beibehalten will. Soll ich eine 2-Meter-Regel für Pedelecs fordern? Wir wissen alle welche neuen Probleme daraus erwachsen.



Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst.... Ihr wollt nur nicht dagegen wirken....logisch, bei der Entwicklung die momentan zu beobachten ist, wären ja bald keine Mitglieder mehr da....kann ich natürlich nachvollziehen, daß ihr da mitziehen müsst. Und da hängt ihr euch nun genauso in die kapitalistische Hängematte wie die Industrie und die Politik.
Politisch gewünscht? Ja....vom finanziellen Aspekt her vielleicht sogar von der Politik. Ideologisch aber ist es doch nicht richtig in der Freizeit....der ursprüngliche Gedanke war ein Großer....wir tun was für die Umwelt, wenn weniger mit dem Auto fahren, gibt es weniger Emissionen....Passt beim Weg von Zuhause zur Arbeit. Perfekte Welt.?
Pustekuchen, jetzt werden aber in der Freizeit, wo man sich bisher umweltfreundlich und gesund bewegt und von der Arbeit erholt hat Fahrräder durch E-Bikes ersetzt, weils ja so schön angenehm ist und noch mehr Spaß macht. Damit ist der ursprüngliche Gedanke mal sowas von in die Hose gegangen.
Ihr habt das Problem als Interessenvertretung der Fahrradfahrer, daß Pedelecfahrer auch Fahrradfahrer sind im Sinne des Gesetzes. Ich verstehe die Richtung in die ihr geht. Ich finde sie aber grundlegend falsch.
Nicht falsch für alle Fahrradfahrer, aber falsch für das, wofür ihr eigentlich immer gekämpft habt. Für ein freies und gleichberechtigtes Biken in der Natur und für das Befahren von schmalen Wegen.
Ihr könnt kämpfen wie ihr wollt, die die was dagegen haben, daß sich das MTB ausbreitet, sind euch immer einen Schritt voraus. Teile der geplanten Gesetzesänderung sind ja so ein Schritt.
Selbst wenn ihr gesetzlich was durchbringt, je höher der Nutzungsdruck, desto höher die Bereitschaft der anderen Seite selbst bestehende und erlaubte Wege einfach zuzulegen und zu "renaturieren". Erst kürzlich wieder erlebt. Das bedeutet, daß mit jedem weiteren "Erfolg" einen kleinen Trail zu legalisieren der Schritt in Richtung Reservate und erlaubte Forststraßen größer wird. Somit schaufelt ihr euer eigenes Grab....zumindest was die ursprüngliche Mission der DIMB betrifft.
Auch ich erwäge mittlerweile wieder aus der DIMB auszutreten, will ich den Prozess des Wandels von Fahrradfahren in Motorradfahren mit der Folge der Aussperrung nicht noch unnötig beschleunigen.


----------



## mw.dd (29. November 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dann die Frage wer das ...kontrolliert?


Komisch; auf die Antwort auf die Frage, wer denn kontrollieren soll, ob das E-Bike im Wald tatsächlich ein Pedelec25 oder doch was anderes ist warte ich immer noch. Und diese Kontrolle ist erheblich schwieriger.


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ehr würde die Entscheidung fallen, wenn es zu viele Probleme auf einem Weg gibt, dann Verbote für alle Radfahrer auszusprechen.


Genau. Top-Argument: Die vielen E-Bikes.


trail_desire schrieb:


> daß Pedelecfahrer auch Fahrradfahrer sind


Stimmt so nicht. Das Pedelec25 ist dem Fahrrad gleichgestellt, aber deswegen nicht das Gleiche


----------



## trail_desire (29. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. Das Pedelec25 ist dem Fahrrad gleichgestellt, aber deswegen nicht das Gleiche



Ich schrieb doch, im Sinne des Gesetzes....natürlich ist es nicht das Gleiche und wie du so schön herausgearbeitet hast, erst recht nicht getuned.....und das werden wohl die allermeisten....


----------



## ciao heiko (29. November 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst...



Es ist ja nicht so, als dass wir diese Entwicklung uneingeschränkt positiv sehen. Auch im Verein gibt es Diskussionen.

Was wäre gewesen wenn der Gesetzgeber Pedelecs nicht gleich gestellt hätte? Das wäre für die DIMB sicherlich leichter gewesen sich dann nur wie bisher um die Mountainbiker ohne Motor zu kümmern.

Aber das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert. Es sind auf anderer Ebene Entscheidungen gefällt worden. Wie ich ausführe spielte das Thema MTB da keine Rolle. Wir sind eine Randerscheinung.

Aber wir müssen jetzt sehen wie wir mit der Situation umgehen. Ich kann mich dagegen positionieren. Mit der Konsequenz das es eine weitere Spaltung der Naturnutzer gibt. Es wird dann eine E-DIMB entstehen mit der wir uns heiße Diskussionen um das Wegerecht liefern usw. Ist das erstrebenswert?

Oder ich kann versuchen das Beste aus der neuen Situation zu machen. Die Pedelecs zu intergrieren und mit den Trailrules zu appellieren, dass mit den neuen Möglichkeiten vernünftig umgegangen wird.

Meine Beobachtung war eigentlich, das sich die Konflikte zwischen den mit und ohne E Fahrenden mittlerweile beruhigt hatten. Man hat sich aneinander gewöhnt. Auf einmal fahren Leute damit, die noch am Anfang dagegen waren. Das das Thema jetzt wieder so hochkocht ist sehr schade.


----------



## hfly (29. November 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Aber wir müssen jetzt sehen wie wir mit der Situation umgehen. Ich kann mich dagegen positionieren. Mit der Konsequenz das es eine weitere Spaltung der Naturnutzer gibt. Es wird dann eine E-DIMB entstehen mit der wir uns heiße Diskussionen um das Wegerecht liefern usw. Ist das erstrebenswert?
> 
> Oder ich kann versuchen das Beste aus der neuen Situation zu machen. Die Pedelecs zu intergrieren und mit den Trailrules zu appellieren, dass damit mit den neuen Möglichkeiten vernünftig umgegangen wird.



Sehe ich ebenso.

Der DIMB hat ein Ziel. Er will dich und mich in die Lage versetzten das wir unseren Sport ausüben können ohne künstlich beschränkt zu werden.

Eine 2. Front aufzumachen war noch nie hilfreich. ( Gab es in diesem Forum in Diskussionen schon mal WW2 Argumente?  )

Gesetzgeber hat eine Entscheidung gefällt ( Rechtlich sind Pedelecs Fahrräder) und das lässt sich nicht abwenden.

Es gibt grade diese Verordnung zu Kleinstfahrzeuge:
https://www.bundestag.de/presse/hib/-/563716

Da sind riesen Diskussionen der Fahrer jener die ähnlich argumentieren. Wieso soll mein E-Roller auf 20Kmh beschränkt werden und brauch einen Blinker, Nummernschild, aber Pedelecs sind Fahrräder.

Die Antwort ist recht einfach: 
Pedelecs sind ein riesen Geschäft, die sind politisch gewollt. Während E-Roller, Longboards usw kaum eine Rolle spielen.

Das ist nunmal die Realität. 

Mit der müssen wir uns arrangieren um unser Ziel zu erreichen und nicht nebenbei Windmühlen-Kämpfe bestreiten. Das wäre ein Grund aus dem DIMB auszutreten wenn die anfangen nicht zielführend alles anzukämpfen was uns jetzt nicht ganz in den Kram passt.

Pedelecs eröffnen vielen Leuten das Mountainbiken die körperlich nicht mehr dazu in der Lage wären. Das ist oftmals schlecht, weil die es zu Unfällen kommen kann usw. 
Aber es gibt auch Vorteile. Jeder Wanderer der gerne mal aufs EMTB steigt ist einer der unsere Position versteht. Und wenn es dann noch jemand ist der z.b im Schwarzwald Verein aktiv ist der dann auf einem Treffen sich positiv darüber äussert das die 2-Meter Regel abgeschafft werden kann dann ist das einfach nur zielführend.

Mit E-Bikes arrangieren und das beste draus machen ist die Lösung die zum Ziel führt, alles andere kannst in die Tonne treten, hat eh keine Aussicht auf Erfolg und hindert uns daran zu erreichen was wir erreichen wollen.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wenn man es den Menschen ermöglichen will anstelle des PKW mit dem Pedelec zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen



Dazu nur eine Beobachtung: unter den Stadtradlern in München ist der motorisierte Anteil äussert gering. Auch mein Lebensgefährte, der öfters 25km zur Arbeit mit dem Rad pendelt, trifft auf seinem Weg regelmässig EINEN EINZIGEN E-Biker, der Rest sind Biobiker.

Warum: weil beim Umstieg aufs Fahrrad als Transportmittel nicht primär die *KONDI* entscheidend ist, sondern *DAS WETTER*. Das wurde natürlich von den Lobbyisten der Fahrradindustrie bei den Gesetzesvorbereitungen nicht besonders betont. Die Folge: beim *FREIZEITRADLN* trifft frau z.B. auf dem Altmühltalradweg zu c. 98% motorisierte Radler. Jetzt im Herbst im Gebirge war der Anteil 3-4 E zu 1 Bio.

Übrigens: es geht auch anders. In Neuseeland und den USA gelten motorisierte Fahrräder als Motorräder. Und dürfen nur entsprechende Wege benutzen.


----------



## dopero (29. November 2018)

Und was ist jetzt daran neu oder so bemerkenswert? Das ist halt bei elektrisch Antrieben systembedingt gegeben. Deswegen hat ein Tesla S bei eingetragenen 69 kW Nennleistung eine Spitzenleistung von bis zu 396 kW.


mw.dd schrieb:


> Gibt's schon: 250W. Sowohl das eine als auch das andere kann aber niemand kontrollieren. Dazu kommt:
> 
> 
> > Tatsächlich ist die Sache die, dass bei der Ermittlung der maximalen Nenndauerleistung den Herstellern ein ausgesprochen großer Ermessensspielraum eingeräumt wird.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (29. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dazu nur eine Beobachtung: unter den Stadtradlern in München ist der motorisierte Anteil äussert gering. Auch mein Lebensgefährte, der öfters 25km zur Arbeit mit dem Rad pendelt, trifft auf seinem Weg regelmässig EINEN EINZIGEN E-Biker, der Rest sind Biobiker.


Da hab ich einen anderen Eindruck, auf meiner kurzen Strecke zur Arbeit ist das Verhältnis 3 Bio zu 1 E


----------



## hfly (29. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Auch mein Lebensgefährte, der öfters 25km zur Arbeit mit dem Rad pendelt, trifft auf seinem Weg regelmässig EINEN EINZIGEN E-Biker, der Rest sind Biobiker.



München ist flach wie ein Brett.

Bei mir im Schwarzwald sind ziemlich viele von den Pendlern die ich jeden Tag treffe auf E-Bike unterwegs. Habe nur 22 km aber halt 400 Höhenmeter (1 Strecke).



> Übrigens: es geht auch anders. In Neuseeland und den USA gelten motorisierte Fahrräder als Motorräder. Und dürfen nur entsprechende Wege benutzen.



Das hilft hier nicht das es so in USA / Neuseeland geregelt ist. Bei uns ( in DE und Alpenraum) ist es nicht so, daher müssen wir uns doch mit den Gegebenheiten hier auseinandersetzen.


----------



## dopero (29. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Übrigens: es geht auch anders. In Neuseeland und den USA gelten motorisierte Fahrräder als Motorräder. Und dürfen nur entsprechende Wege benutzen.


Sind das Gerüchte oder selbst mal nachgelesen? USA NZ


----------



## Hockdrik (29. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Naturerholung braucht keinen Motor - das muss reichen.



„Naturerholung braucht kein Fahrrad - das muss reichen.“ 

Im Ernst: das ist doch genau das, was ich meinte! Wenn wir pauschal und ohne sachliche Argumente einfach nur „die neuen im Wald“ ablehnen, sind wir nicht besser als die MTB-Gegner und 2-Meter-Regel-Beibehalter und es bringt uns auch kein Stück weiter.

„Die können doch auf Schottertrassen radfahren - das muss reichen.“





trail_desire schrieb:


> _Die Argumentation die du gegenüber E-Autos bringen kannst, kann ich dir fast gleich umschreiben das sie auch auf einen Biker gegenüber einen E-Biker passt. _



Fast. Es geht nämlich nicht um E-Bikes, sondern um Pedelecs. Wenn Du Pedelecs meinst, hinkt der Vergleich zum Tesla. Wenn Du E-Bikes meinst, haben beide jetzt und in Zukunft nichts im Wald zu suchen. Eigentlich ganz einfach. 

Jetzt kann man natürlich für die gesetzliche Gleichsetzung von Pedelec und E-Bike sein, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 



Grossvater schrieb:


> (...)wäre(...). Wäre die Rechtslage allerdings so, dass Pedelecs  Motorfahrzeuge wären (...) wäre es eben keine "Wandererlogik", (...). Durchaus auch ne valide Sicht, oder nicht?



_Wäre_ dann durchaus eine valide Sicht, ja, _ist_ sie aber nicht. ;-)


----------



## Das-Licht (29. November 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Meine Beobachtung war eigentlich, das sich die Konflikte zwischen den mit und ohne E Fahrenden mittlerweile beruhigt hatten. Man hat sich aneinander gewöhnt. Auf einmal fahren Leute damit, die noch am Anfang dagegen waren. Das das Thema jetzt wieder so hochkocht ist sehr schade.



...die Diskussion kocht nur hier und in der ein oder anderen facebook Gruppe hoch. Und es sind auch nur "eine Handvoll" Leute, die da sehr lautstark Stimmung machen, mit Argumenten, die nicht verifizierbar sind, oder bereits verifiziert wurden, allerdings gegenteilig zu den Aussagen der Pedelec-Gegner. Im real live hat man sich tatsächlich nicht nur aneinander gewöhnt, man unternimmt auch zusammen Touren. Ebenso laufen Zufallsbegegnungen, die ja die Regel sind, absolut stressfrei ab. Nur hier im Forum kennt natürlich jeder Pedelec-Gegner hundert schlimme dramatische Geschichten, über das unmögliche Verhalten "der Pedelecfahrer". Fakt ist, dass gerade im MTB-Bereich - und insbesondere wenn es mal über S0 hinaus geht - zu 99% nur Umsteiger mit dem Pedelec unterwegs sind; also Leute, die die ensprechende Erfahrung haben. Die DIMB sollte sich nicht durch Austrittsdrohungen Einzelner, einschüchtern lassen. Dem stehen dann auch Eintritte gegenüber.

Für mich hat sich hier im IBC Forum jedweder Diskussionsversuch zu dem Thema erledigt. Hier kann Jeder Alles behaupten, aus der Anonymität heraus, ohne einen Nachweis zu erbringen.


----------



## scratch_a (29. November 2018)

Ach Leute, wenn jeder mal so ein E-Dings hat, dann will die pöse Industrie bestimmt wieder den neuesten Trend, ein Biobike verkaufen, bevor alle vor sich hingammeln 

Ich halte ja auch nicht viel von den Dingern, aber bevor man diese aus dem Wald bekommt, werden alle Räder ausgeschlossen. 
Unser Ziel muss ganz klar ein anderes sein. Möglichst viele legale Wege und entsprechende Sensibilisierung der Naturnutzer. Falls sich mal herausstellen sollte, dass E-Biker viel mehr gravierende Unfälle verursachen sollten, könnte man ja evtl. anders argumentieren bzw. werden die Versicherungen evtl. mehr Druck ausüben. Aber momentan würde ich diese Front nicht von uns aus bekämpfen.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das Thema Mountainbike ist in dem ganzen viel zu klein, als dass es Gewicht hätte. Ehr würde die Entscheidung fallen, wenn es zu viele Probleme auf einem Weg gibt, dann Verbote für alle Radfahrer auszusprechen.


Und so wird's auch kommen. Nicht weil WIR uns über die Motorbikes beschweren, sondern die anderen Nutzer.

Aber Hauptsache, kein Elitismus, jeder hat das Recht, bla bla und wir haben uns alle lieb .


----------



## mw.dd (30. November 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Meine Beobachtung war eigentlich, das sich die Konflikte zwischen den mit und ohne E Fahrenden mittlerweile beruhigt hatten.


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Was allerdings stimmt: Das vermehrte E-Bike-Aufkommen führt zu einem besseren Verständnis zwischen Wanderern und (motorlosen!) Radfahrern.


hfly schrieb:


> Jeder Wanderer der gerne mal aufs EMTB steigt ist einer der unsere Position versteht.


Angeblich sind die meisten E-MTB-Nutzer Umsteiger vom MTB, keine Wanderer. Selbstverständlich fördert es das Verständnis, wenn man Mal was anderes macht, aber das würde auch ohne Motor funktionieren.


----------



## mw.dd (30. November 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dagegen positionieren.


Das hielte ich auch nicht für klug. Aber als DIMB Stellung "pro" zu beziehen geht gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hfly (30. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Was allerdings stimmt: Das vermehrte E-Bike-Aufkommen führt zu einem besseren Verständnis zwischen Wanderern und (motorlosen!) Radfahrern.



Die einzigen Konflikte die ich zwischen E-Bikern und Non-EBiker mitbekommen habe sind ausschliesslich im Forum gewesen.

Was ich übrigends witzig finde:
https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/eure-erlebnisse-mit-e-bikes.115046/

Die Rennradfahrer sind auch im Forum entspannter gegenüber E-Bikes eingestellt.


----------



## on any sunday (30. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Übrigens: es geht auch anders. In Neuseeland und den USA gelten motorisierte Fahrräder als Motorräder. Und dürfen nur entsprechende Wege benutzen.



Übrigens ist das zumindest für NZ falsch. Was wir hierzulande als Pedelec bezeichnen, darf dort überall fahren, wo ein MTB auch fahren darf.


----------



## trail_desire (30. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> „Naturerholung braucht kein Fahrrad - das muss reichen.“


„_Naturerholung braucht kein Wanderschuh_ - das muss reichen.“ 

Das kannst du auch noch bis zur Socke runterbrechen....der Vergleich hinkt aber . Für mich sind alle Hilfsmittel in Ordnung, solange sie keinen Motor haben.









Hockdrik schrieb:


> Fast. Es geht nämlich nicht um E-Bikes, sondern um Pedelecs. Wenn Du Pedelecs meinst, hinkt der Vergleich zum Tesla. Wenn Du E-Bikes meinst, haben beide jetzt und in Zukunft nichts im Wald zu suchen. Eigentlich ganz einfach.



Genau, und wie willst du das kontrollieren? Für mich sind das alles Motorfahrzeuge ob Pedelec oder S-Pedelec. Und nachträglich ein Pedelec zum S-Pedelec machen ist auch kinderleicht.

Der Unterschied ist eben gering und in der Praxis nicht einfach nachprüfbar. Darum wirst du unzählige "Kraftfahrzeuge" im Wald antreffen, die dann zwar illegal unterwegs sind, aber man kann das nicht in den Griff bekommen. Daher bin ich der Meinung, der Gesetzgeber hat hier falsch gehandelt mit der Gleichstellung. Daß er das nicht wiedern korrigiert ist leider auch klar. Politik lebt auch vom Geld. 

Schlimm finde ich nur die Haltung von einigen hier, die eben nur zu gern akzeptieren daß das halt Gesetz ist und es daher für gut befinden. Und daher ändern dann viele ihre zuvor  richtige Meinung in pro-Pedelec....Letztens erst wieder von einer bekannten Dame gehört...hat doch jetzt jeder....

Leider laufen hier wieder die Lemminge ins Verderben. Mehr Verbote werden kommen, das Biken wie wir das jetzt noch kennen, wird in naher Zukunft so nicht mehr möglich sein. Nicht offizielle Wanderwege, die zwar über Jahre  bestehen und in Karten zu finden sind, aber halt nicht beschildert sind, werden jetzt schon von Jägern und Förstern klammheimlich zugelegt. An offiziellen werden Verbotsschilder stehen und die Akzeptanz Bikern gegenüber wird abnehmen, mit kleinen Lichtblicken wie @mw.dd beschrieben hat.
Biobiker werden von Wanderern mittlerweile ganz anders wahrgenommen. Daher ist die Aussage von @ciao heiko , daß sich alle aneinander gewöhnt haben so nicht ganz richtig.

Also ab mit voller E-Power in die Illegalität oder in Reservate. Das  Ziel freies gemeinsames Wegerecht rückt damit in weite Ferne.


----------



## mw.dd (30. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> „Naturerholung braucht kein Fahrrad - das muss reichen.“


Nicht alles, was hinkt ist ein Vergleich 


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man natürlich für die gesetzliche Gleichsetzung von Pedelec und E-Bike sein


Ein Pedelec ist ein E-Bike; ob Dir das jetzt passt oder nicht.
Dass das E-Bike in seiner Sonderform "Pedelec25" dem Fahrrad gleichgestellt ist hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. November 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Genau, und wie willst du das kontrollieren?


Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu kontrollieren, denn die S-Pedelcs müssen ein Kennzeichen haben. Aber das kontrolliert im Wald keiner, hab' schon *2016*, ale es im Gelände noch ganz wenige Motorbikes gab, einen S-Pedelc-Fahrer auf den Isartrails angetroffen.


----------



## trail_desire (30. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu kontrollieren, denn die S-Pedelcs müssen ein Kennzeichen haben. Aber das kontrolliert im Wald keiner, hab' schon *2016*, ale es im Gelände noch ganz wenige Motorbikes gab, einen S-Pedelc-Fahrer auf den Isartrails angetroffen.



Du kannst im Laden ganz legal ein S-Pedelec bestellen. Da wird man soweit ich weiß nicht gezwungen einen Versicherungsnachweis zu erbringen wenn man es abholt. Gibt genügend die das nie anmelden. Und die Dunkelziffer derer die das Pedelec nachträglich umbauen(Umbauen...lächerlich, das bekommt der Laie schon hin, oder der freundliche Händler bauts gleich ein) ist groß.
Ich denke die Zahl der S-Pedelec MTB- Fahrer, die da ein Kennzeichen und Rückspiegel dran haben, geht gegen null....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Naturerholung braucht keinen Motor - das muss reichen.





Hockdrik schrieb:


> „Naturerholung braucht kein Fahrrad - das muss reichen.“





trail_desire schrieb:


> „_Naturerholung braucht kein Wanderschuh_ - das muss reichen.“


"Naturerholung braucht kein Mensch - das muss reichen." 

Mein Kommentar war auf mw.dd's pauschale Aussage "das muss reichen" ohne Begründung bezogen, die gerade wir Biker ja auch schon seit 25 Jahren so oder so ähnlich zu hören bekommen und die wir eben nicht jetzt genau so stumpf und pauschal den Pedelecern hinrotzen sollten, weil es a) peinlich ist, b) nicht zielführend und c) sogar kontra-produktiv, weil man auf der gleichen Argumentations-Schiene (Motor = technisches Hilfsmittel) auch grobstollige Fahrräder mit Untersetzung aus dem Wald verbannen wollen könnte. Wenn man gegen Pedelecs sein will, sollten die Argumente schon etwas besser sein, oder?

Und ob der Vergleich hinkt, ist wieder eine rein persönliche Meinung, denn der Gesetzgeber setzt Pedelecs mit Biobikes gleich.



trail_desire schrieb:


> Genau, und wie willst du das kontrollieren? Für mich sind das alles Motorfahrzeuge ob Pedelec oder S-Pedelec. Und nachträglich ein Pedelec zum S-Pedelec machen ist auch kinderleicht.



Um kontrollieren ging es mir nicht. Wie kommst Du darauf? Mir ging es um den Hinweis, dass es eben nicht naheliegend ist, davon auszugehen, dass wir wenn wir jetzt nicht die Pedelecs aus dem Wald treiben, demnächst auch E-Autos im Wald fahren dürfen. Denn der Vergleich hinkt jetzt mal wirklich und zwar nicht, weil das meine persönliche Meinung ist, sondern weil a) ein Pedelec im Wald fahren darf b) ein E-Bike nicht im Wald fahren darf und c) ein Tesla auch nicht im Wald fahren darf. Es geht nicht um das 'E', sondern um die Motorunterstützung wenn der Fahrer in die Pedale tritt sowie die gesetzliche Gleichtstellung mit dem Fahrrad wenn die Fuhre auf 25km/h abgeregelt ist. Falls Tesla ein Kettcar mit Motorunterstützung auf den Markt bringt, dass bei 25km/h abgeregelt ist, werden wir vielleicht auch Teslas im Wald sehen. Sonst nicht. Und mehr wollte ich dazu auch nicht sagen. Was hat das jetzt mit kontrollieren zu tun?



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ein Pedelec ist ein E-Bike; ob Dir das jetzt passt oder nicht.



Dachte nicht, dass das nötig ist, aber hier der Unterschied zwischen Pedelec und E-Bike:

Pedelecs bieten nur dann Motorunterstützung, wenn der Fahrer in die Pedale tritt. Erfolgt die Pedalunterstützung bis 25 Kilometer pro Stunde, gelten Pedelecs als Fahrrad und sind nicht zulassungspflichtig
E-Bikes fahren auf Knopfdruck auch ohne Pedalunterstützung. Dieses System ist ab sechs Kilometer pro Stunde zulassungspflichtig.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Dass das E-Bike in seiner Sonderform "Pedelec25" dem Fahrrad gleichgestellt ist hat damit nichts zu tun.



Aha, womit hat das denn etwas zu tun?


----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Für mich sind alle Hilfsmittel in Ordnung, solange sie keinen Motor haben.



Für Dich. Genau. Und das ist auch vollkommen OK. Das ist eine persönliche Meinung.

Man kann das inhaltlich rauf und runter diskutieren, ob und warum man eine andere Einschätzung als der Gesetzgeber hat und was man dazu für persönliche Meinungen hat, aber das ist total müssig. Und wenn ich persönlich dafür bin, dass DIMB und DAV die Pedelecer integrieren, heißt das auch nicht zwangsläufig, dass ich persönlich die Gesetzeslage gut finde, ich werde dadurch auch nicht zum Lemming und kommerzielle Interessen habe ich dabei schon gar nicht, sondern ich bin einfach dafür, die Gesetzeslage als Realität anzuerkennen und daraus ganz pragmatisch das Beste zu machen.

Was erwartet Ihr denn von der DIMB, die eben keine Privatperson in irgendwelchen Foren ist, sondern als Verband mit der Realität umgehen muss? Dass sie sich in den Wald stellt und "Naturerholung braucht keinen Motor - das muss reichen." grölt?

Für mich gibt es zwei mögliche Optionen für die DIMB:
a) die DIMB erkennt die Pedelecs als mit Radfahrern gleichberechtigte Realität an und beteiligt sich mit entsprechenden Angeboten genauso an der Ausbildung und Aufklärung der Pedelec-Biker wie der Bio-Biker, u.a. um etwaige Probleme mit Pedelecern soweit wie möglich zu vermeiden
b) begründete Ablehnung der Pedelecer, dann aber konsequenterweise auch, ganz offen eine Gesetzesänderung anzustreben

Dieses: "Ihr müsst ja nicht dagegen sein, aber dafür sein solltet Ihr auch nicht." ist doch Humbug.
Wenn die DIMB einen positiven Einfluß auf die Realität "Pedelec im Wald" haben will, muss sie sich für a) entscheiden. Wenn sie an eine positive Lösung "mit Pedelec im Wald" nicht glaubt, muss sie sich für b) entscheiden.


----------



## trail_desire (30. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> .......weil man auf der gleichen Argumentations-Schiene (Motor = technisches Hilfsmittel) auch grobstollige Fahrräder mit Untersetzung aus dem Wald verbannen wollen könnte. Wenn man gegen Pedelecs sein will, sollten die Argumente schon etwas besser sein, oder?


Du willst es nicht verstehen....gut ich versuch es nochmal.
Der Gesetzgeber hat nicht nur Pedelecs dem Fahrrad gleichgestellt, er hat auch vor vielen Jahren einmal beschlossen, daß motorisierte Fahrzeuge aus der Natur ausgeschlossen sind. Daher findet man dieses Schild was ich weiter oben gepostet hab, öfter mal am Waldrand.
Mit der Gleichstellung als Fahrrad wird nun dieses Gesetz aufgeweicht, weil dadurch 1. Pedelecs und dadurch wegen der nicht Vorhandenen Kontrollmöglichkeiten auch S-Pedelecs und sogar E-Bikes mit Pedalen ziemlich unkontrolliert im Wald rumgurken können.
Ich brauche da keine besseren Argumente mehr um die Fehlentwicklung hier zu erkennen. Ich kann die "Wenn man gegen Pedelecs ist, muss man auch gegen alle anderen Neuerungen am Rad sein wie z.B. Federgabel sein" Gesülze echt nicht mehr hören. 
Das sind alles Rechtfertigungsversuche weil man innerlich schon zum Händler schielt. Motor  bleibt Motor. Irgendwo muß eine Grenze sein. Sonst gibt es in ein paar Jahren wieder Aufweichungen und 1000 Watt. Du hast in den letzten Jahren hier immer sehr gute Beiträge verfasst, aber nun mach ich mir echt Sorgen, daß du auch zu den Abtrünnigen zählst.


----------



## mw.dd (30. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> weil man auf der gleichen Argumentations-Schiene (Motor = technisches Hilfsmittel) auch grobstollige Fahrräder mit Untersetzung aus dem Wald verbannen wollen könnte. Wenn man gegen Pedelecs sein will, sollten die Argumente schon etwas besser sein, oder?



Immer wieder das gleiche... Das weder grobstollige Reifen noch Federgabel noch Bremsen dem System "Fahrrad" externe Energie zuführen ist Dir schon klar, oder? Das ist der wesentliche Unterschied!



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Dachte nicht, dass das nötig ist,


Du weißt, dass ich das weiß. Willst Du hier die Taube auf dem Schachbrett geben?


Hockdrik schrieb:


> aber hier der Unterschied zwischen Pedelec und E-Bike


Ich sage ja: "Sonderform". Allerdings bleibt es deswegen ein Zweirad mit (überwiegend) elektrischem Antrieb.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Du willst es nicht verstehen...



Ich verstehe schon, dass Du die Entwicklung mit Sorge siehst und das will ich Dir ja auch gar nicht nehmen. Mir geht es nur darum, dass wir und die DIMB sich darauf konzentriert, die Dinge zu ändern, die sie realistisch betrachtet ändern kann. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das verstehst Du offenbar nicht. Und deshalb schreiben wir hier aneinander vorbei.



trail_desire schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber hat nicht nur Pedelecs dem Fahrrad gleichgestellt, er hat auch vor vielen Jahren einmal beschlossen, daß motorisierte Fahrzeuge aus der Natur ausgeschlossen sind. Daher findet man dieses Schild was ich weiter oben gepostet hab, öfter mal am Waldrand. Mit der Gleichstellung als Fahrrad wird nun dieses Gesetz aufgeweicht, weil dadurch 1. Pedelecs und dadurch wegen der nicht Vorhandenen Kontrollmöglichkeiten auch S-Pedelecs und sogar E-Bikes mit Pedalen ziemlich unkontrolliert im Wald rumgurken können.



Und jetzt? Soll die DIMB im Wald Streife fahren?

Und wieso hängt das alles am Pedelec? Viele Fullies sehen heute so aus, als hätten sie auch Platz für 2-3 Akkus im Rahmen. Willst Du die auch verbieten, weil man das nicht kontrollieren kann? Wenn die Kontrolle das Problem ist, muss man die Kontrollen verbessern oder die Möglichkeit zu tunen oder was auch immer, aber das können Du und ich nicht tun.

Nochmal: was können wir Biker daran ändern? Doof finden und es für eine Fehlentwicklung halten können wir das hier den ganzen Tag, aber was dann? Was sollte man Deiner Meinung nach tun?



trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich brauche da keine besseren Argumente mehr um die Fehlentwicklung hier zu erkennen.



Jetzt verstehst Du etwas nicht: es geht mir nicht darum, dass Du mir erklärst, warum Du da eine Fehlentwicklung siehst. Das habe ich verstanden und ich teile Deine Ansicht sogar zum Teil, aber wenn man - zumal als DIMB- öffentlich in Erscheinung tritt und für oder gegen etwas ist, sollte man bessere Argumente haben, als die Waldlobby, die die Biker seit Jahrzehnten aus dem Wald haben will und dabei keine besseren Argumente kennt, als pauschal Ängste schüren. Und das bringt uns eben nicht weiter, sondern a) spaltet die Biker und b) macht das Radfahren im Wald allgemein angreifbar.



trail_desire schrieb:


> Irgendwo muß eine Grenze sein. Sonst gibt es in ein paar Jahren wieder Aufweichungen und 1000 Watt.



Siehst Du: das meinte ich. Das sind genau diese pauschalen "Bange machen"-Aussagen ohne sachliche Argumente, die wir so auch von den Wanderern kennen. "Wo soll das nur hinführen? Irgendwo muss eine Grenze sein. Sonst fahren die in ein paar Jahren überall rum."



trail_desire schrieb:


> Das sind alles Rechtfertigungsversuche weil man innerlich schon zum Händler schielt.



@trail_desire: Du hast in den letzten Jahren hier immer sehr gute Beiträge verfasst, aber nun mache ich mir echt Sorgen, dass Du auch zu denen zählst, die nicht in der Lage sind, persönliche Befindlichkeiten aus dem Spiel zu lassen und eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen, die das gleiche Ziel hat, dass wir alle immer hatten: freies Wegerecht für Radfahrer im Wald.

Warum bringst Du jetzt, in so eine Diskussion plötzlich die Vermutung rein, dass ich mir mutmaßlich ein Pedelec kaufen will?
Du hast doch überhaupt keine Ahnung, was ich mir gerade für ein Rad gekauft habe und welches ich gerne als nächstes hätte, oder?
Also! Allein die Wortwahl "abtrünnig" zeigt, dass es hier eher um ein ganz verquastes Lagerdenken geht und dass dabei die Sache 'Open Trails' sehr leidet. Traurig und schade!

Aber wo Du hier schon persönlich wirst:
Ich kann nichts dafür, dass der Gesetzgeber Pedelecs und Fahrräder gleich gestellt hat. Ich habe mir das nicht gewünscht und ich verteidige das auch nicht, aber ich erkenne es als Realität an. Ich kann es - egal ob es mich stört oder nicht - auch nicht ändern.

Aber ich kann hier bei mir vor Ort auf meinen Hometrails dazu beitragen, dass es nicht zu einem Problem wird. Zum Beispiel indem ich bei meinen Treffs keine Pedelecs ausschließe, sondern auch Pedelecern vermittle, wie man sich rücksichtsvoll im Wald verhält, wann man wo fährt und welche Trails man bei bestimmten Witterungsverhältnissen auch mal schont und dass mit 10km/h knapp an einer Oma vorbeizufahren einfach keine gute Idee ist, egal ob mit oder ohne 'e'.

Wenn einer zu einem Treff kommt und ich ihm sage: "Ne Du, auf Pedelecs haben wir hier keinen Bock. Irgendwo muss eine Grenze sein.", habe ich diesen Einfluss nicht.

Entsprechend verhalte ich mich ganz persönlich hier vor Ort. Wenn Pedelecs im Wald verboten wären, würde ich mich anders verhalten. Sind sie aber nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. November 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber hat nicht nur Pedelecs dem Fahrrad gleichgestellt, er hat auch vor vielen Jahren einmal beschlossen, daß motorisierte Fahrzeuge aus der Natur ausgeschlossen sind.



Das von dir verlinkte Verbotschild 260 bedeutet "Verbot für Krafträder, auch mit Beiwagen, Kleinräder und Mofas sowie für Kraftwagen und sonstige mehrspurige Kraftfahrzeuge". 

_Durch Änderung des Straßenverkehrsgesetzes mit Wirkung zum 21. Juni 2013 (§ 1 Abs. 3) wurde definiert, *dass Pedelecs,* deren Motorunterstützung sich bei spätestens 25 km/h abschaltet,* keine Kraftfahrzeuge im juristischen Sinne sind.*_
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedelec#Deutschland

Der Gesetzgeber zieht bei den Gesetzesänderungen aktuell hinterher, um hier noch mehr Rechtsklarheit zu schaffen. 
So z.B. bei der Änderung des Landesnaturschutzgesetzes in BaWü 2017, als die Pedelecs mit aufgenommen wurden.

_(1) Das Betretungsrecht gemäß § 59 Absatz 1 BNatSchG umfasst nicht das Fahren mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen, das Abstellen von motorisierten Fahrzeugen und Anhängern, das Zelten oder das Feuermachen.* Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern oder Pedelecs (Fahrräder mit elektrischer Motorunterstützung) ohne oder mit Anhänger, elektronischen Mobilitätshilfen nach § 1 Absatz 1 der Mobilitätshilfenverordnung *sowie Krankenfahrstühlen mit oder ohne Motorantrieb ist auf hierfür geeigneten Wegen erlaubt. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen._

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich solche Anpassungen in allen relevanten Gesetzen finden werden, sobald die aus irgendeinem anderen Grund geändert werden.


----------



## Athabaske (30. November 2018)

An anderer Stelle hätte ich das bereits geschrieben.

Grundsätzlich habe ich ein Problem mit der Art und Weise, wie wir versuchen auf Elektromobilität umzubauen. Es finden keine Überlegung statt, wie man Mobilität modern(er) gestalten könnte. Man nimmt den Status Quo, verpasst dem einen potenten E-Motor mit entsprechender Reichweite und fertig ist die Kiste. Pedelecs dienen dabei als Feigenblatt um denen die Sache schmackhaft zu machen, die ebenfalls ein komisches Gefühl dabei haben. Ein Pedelec, das einen (Pendler-)Verbrennunsmotor ersetzt ist klasse - wie hoch ist die Rate? Sind es nicht vielmehr diejenigen die vorher Fahrrad gefahren sind und jetzt sich über den „eingebauten Rückenwind“ freuen? Soviel zum Pendeln.

Als Freizeitgerät eine sehr diskussionswürdige Sache. Warum Unterstützung durch einen E-Motor?

Als erstes werden Menschen mit Handicap genannt oder die bessere Hälfte die nur mit Motorunterstützung mithalten kann. Hier frage ich mich, was sind das für Menschen, die nicht ihrerseits Rücksicht auf die schwächeren nehmen können und nur der eigenen Spassmaximierung nachlaufen?

Fitness oder Freude am Fahren kann es nicht sein. Ohne Motor werde ich fitter und kann besser fahren, weil mein Rad leichter und wendiger ist.

Was bleibt ist, ich kann öfters runterfahren bei gleicher Anstrengung bergauf. Sozusagen der eingebaute Lift, bzw das Shuttle. Hier positioniert sich die DIMB zumindest nachdenklich. Ein Lift oder Shuttle ergibt eine bessere Energiebilanz oder weniger Sondermüll als das Pedelec. Ist die häufigere Nutzung von schmalen Wegen hilfreich auf dem Weg zu einer allgemeinen Freigabe des Betretungsrechts? Wenn ja, wie?

Darum bin ich ganz allgemein gegen die Elektromobilisierung und im Speziellen gegen Pedelecs als Freizeitgerät.

Der fahrtechnisch versierte umsichtige Pedelecfahrer ist mir im übrigen noch nie begegnet, das aber nur am Rande...


----------



## dopero (30. November 2018)

Diese Argumente funktionieren einfach nicht innerhalb einer Nutzergruppe. Deswegen aus Wanderersicht:





Athabaske schrieb:


> Der fahrtechnisch versierte umsichtige Pedelecfahrer Radfahrer ist mir im übrigen noch nie begegnet, das aber nur am Rande...


Dann ist es nicht mehr weit zu:





Athabaske schrieb:


> Der fahrtechnisch verantwortungsvolle versierte umsichtige Pedelecfahrer Waldbetreter ist mir im übrigen noch nie begegnet, das aber nur am Rande...


Das wäre einigen wohl das allerliebste.


----------



## trail_desire (30. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nochmal: was können wir Biker daran ändern? Doof finden und es für eine Fehlentwicklung halten können wir das hier den ganzen Tag, aber was dann? Was sollte man Deiner Meinung nach tun?



Das ist ja eine einfache Frage.....*kein E-MTB kaufen*


----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Ist die häufigere Nutzung von schmalen Wegen hilfreich auf dem Weg zu einer allgemeinen Freigabe des Betretungsrechts?


Nein, eher nicht, aber was folgt daraus? Werden Pedelecer rücksichtsvoller fahren, wenn man sie seitens der DIMB ächtet?



Athabaske schrieb:


> Der fahrtechnisch versierte umsichtige Pedelecfahrer ist mir im übrigen noch nie begegnet, das aber nur am Rande...



Ihr seid echt der Hammer: das ist doch das was ich meine! Das ist doch exakt die gleiche Rhetorik, wie wir sie vom SAV seit Jahren zu hören bekommen! "Der rücksichtsvolle Mountainbiker ist mir im übrigen noch nie begegnet, das aber nur am Rande..." 

Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass Dir bisher wirklich nur negative Beispiele begegnet sind, aber damit setzt man doch auch einen Ton, manifestiert seine innere Haltung, vergiftet die Debatte und erhebt sich über sachliche Argumente.

Früher hätten wir bei einem solchen Seitenhieb immer geantwortet:
- pauschale Diffamierung
- es gibt keine Studie, die belegt, dass sich Pedelcer weniger rücksichtsvoll verhalten als Biobiker

Warum verhalten wir uns jetzt genauso, wie wir es den anderen immer vorgeworfen haben? Verstehe ich nicht und finde es sehr peinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Immer wieder das gleiche... Das weder grobstollige Reifen noch Federgabel noch Bremsen dem System "Fahrrad" externe Energie zuführen ist Dir schon klar, oder?


Du weißt, dass ich das weiß. Willst Du hier die Taube auf dem Schachbrett geben?

Die 18-Gang-Schaltung und die grobstolligen Reifen habe ich doch nur erwähnt, weil das damals für die Bike-Gegner (außer den bunten Klamotten) DER entscheidende Unterschied zum normalen Fahrrad war, denn der hat wesentlich dazu beigetragen, dass Radfahrer plötzlich auf Wegen anzutreffen waren, auf denen man man mit einem 3-Gang-Tourenrad vorher nicht unterwegs war.

Für den Gesetzgeber war es trotzdem nur ein Fahrrad. Punkt.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist der wesentliche Unterschied!



Ja, das ist auch aus meiner Sicht ein wesentlicher Unterschied und für Dich DER wesentliche Unterschied, aber eben nicht für den G e s e t z g e b e r! Und deshalb ist es müssig, immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen. Es ist so. Man muss das nicht gut finden. Aber was jetzt?

Wenn Ihr ernsthaft der Meinung seid, dass die Pedelecs der Untergang der Waldgemeinschaft sind (und die Befürchtung verstehe ich sogar, kann dafür allerdings in meinen heimatlichen Revieren bisher keinerlei Indizien finden, was nicht bedeuten soll, dass es keine Probleme gibt) und wenn ihr an der Ist-Situation etwas ändern wollt, dann müssen 1. bessere Argumente her (und zwar nicht um mich zu überzeugen, sondern die Öffentlichkeit und den Gesetzgeber) und 2. muss man dabei tierisch aufpassen, dass das Kind nicht mit dem Bade ausgeschüttet wird und am Ende des Prozesses alle Fahrräder nur noch auf Schotter o.ä. fahren dürfen.



trail_desire schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine einfache Frage.....*kein E-MTB kaufen*


Daran hindert Dich und mich niemand. Aber geht es hier die ganze Zeit nur darum?

Ich dachte, es geht darum, wie die Biker/die DIMB mit einer Situation umgehen kann, die vom Gesetzgeber vorgegeben ist.

Und da gibt es aus meiner Sicht zwei Positionen (+Graustufen):
- Pedelecer integrieren
- Pedelecer ausgrenzen

Ich dachte, dass es um diese Frage geht und nicht darum, ob Du oder ich privat ein Pedelec möchten, ob Du oder ich die Entwicklung mit Sorge betrachten und was aus Deiner oder meiner Sicht der Unterschied zwischen einem Fahrrad und einem eMoped sein sollte.

Wenn es Euch nur darum geht, Euch über Pedelecs auszukotzen, möchte ich mich entschuldigen und würde mich dann höflich zurückziehen.


----------



## hfly (30. November 2018)

Wir scheitern aktuell schon dabei die 2 Meter Regel hier in BW raus zu bekommen weil die Interressen von Forst, Waldeigentümern, Vereinen wie DAV, Schwarzwaldverein / Schwäbischer Albverein, Naturschutzvereine, Jäger dagegen sind. 

Jetzt wollt ihr noch nebenbei das der DIMB aktiv gegenüber geltendes Gesetz der Kategorisierung von Pedelecs zu bekämpfen?

Dann können wir das Ziel 2 Meter Regel kitten gleich abharken. Ich akzeptiere lieber ein Pedelec hier und da auf den Trail und darf dafür als Biobiker ganz offiziel Trails fahren.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (30. November 2018)

Zur Alltagsnutzung von Pedelecs: 
Pedelecs erschließen neue Nutzergruppen im Berufsverkehr. Einerseits generell (vor allem - aber nicht nur ob der Berge, die Niederländer fahren die Teile eher wegen des Gegenwindes), zum anderen weil sie größere Entfernungsbereiche für den Radverkehr erschließen. Das Gesundheitsargument trägt auch nicht: Mit Unterstützung meiden die Nutzer*innen die Lastspitzen sowohl im Herz- Kreislaufsystem als bei den Gelenken. Jemand der viel Pedelec fährt lebt zweifelsohne gesünder als jemand der nicht oder ganz wenig Fahrrad fährt. Das in der Ist- Situation die fitten Mittel- und Langstreckenpendler mit Unterstützung bis 25 km/h nichts anfangen können und S-Pedelecs kaufen ist logisch. Das ist dann aber auch schon die wesentliche Zielgruppe für diese Fahrzeuge.

Bei der Freizeitnutzung:
Die Argumentationskette: Weil man Pedelecs manipulieren kann werden sie manipuliert und weil sie manipuliert sind gibt es mehr Konflikte, finde ich ziemlich bemüht.
Die Bedenken, dass durch vermehrte Nutzung von Fahrzeugen höherer Leistung mehr Konflikte oder einfach nur Unbehagen bei anderen Erholungssuchenden entstehen kann teile ich. Die Sorge, dass jetzt untrainierte Vollpfosten im Wald rumheizen und unseren Ruf verschlechtern auch.
Ich vermisse aber mit nur leicht ironischem Unterton die Diskussion bei gut trainierten Fahrern, die sind auch schneller als untrainierte und ich würde diesen per se keine höhere Sozialkompetenz als wenig Trainierten zusprechen. Fahrwerks- und Bremstechnik haben die gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten von  MTBs in den letzten dreißig Jahren ebenfalls drastisch erhöht. Mit welchen Folgen?
Also: Mal den Ball schön flach halten.

Disclaimer: Ich habe weder Pedelec noch EMTB und werde mir auch keines beschaffen. Darüber hinaus kenne ich auch mehr Leute mit ohne Motor am Bike als mit mit. Genügt das?


----------



## Athabaske (30. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...Ihr seid echt der Hammer: das ist doch das was ich meine! Das ist doch exakt die gleiche Rhetorik, wie wir sie vom SAV seit Jahren zu hören bekommen! "Der rücksichtsvolle Mountainbiker ist mir im übrigen noch nie begegnet, das aber nur am Rande..."
> 
> Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass Dir bisher wirklich nur negative Beispiele begegnet sind, aber damit setzt man doch auch einen Ton, manifestiert seine innere Haltung, vergiftet die Debatte und erhebt sich über sachliche Argumente.
> 
> ...



Du hast recht, den letzten Satz hätte ich mir verkneifen müssen.


----------



## scratch_a (30. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das hielte ich auch nicht für klug. Aber als DIMB Stellung "pro" zu beziehen geht gar nicht.





Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich gibt es zwei mögliche Optionen für die DIMB:
> a) die DIMB erkennt die Pedelecs als mit Radfahrern gleichberechtigte Realität an und beteiligt sich mit entsprechenden Angeboten genauso an der Ausbildung und Aufklärung der Pedelec-Biker wie der Bio-Biker, u.a. um etwaige Probleme mit Pedelecern soweit wie möglich zu vermeiden
> b) begründete Ablehnung der Pedelecer, dann aber konsequenterweise auch, ganz offen eine Gesetzesänderung anzustreben
> ...



Ist das Szenario "b)" innerhalb der DIMB mal durchdiskutiert worden?
Hab mir da gestern und heute länger Gedanken gemacht, aber wirklich gute Argumente gegenüber Staat (Gesetz) und den Naturnutzern, die uns weg haben wollen, sind nicht ganz so einfach zu finden. 

@Athabaske hat schon paar Argumente geschrieben, aber haben die auch vor den "Andersdenkenden" bestand? 
Aus unserer Sicht ist es nachvollziehbar, dass man auf langsamere warten und Rücksicht nehmen kann. Wie denken aber z.B. Radsportvereine, in denen innerhalb der Gruppe große Leistungsunterschiede sind? Was denken sich die schwächeren Fahrer, die aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht den (Trainings-)Rückstand aufholen können und immer als letzter hinterher hecheln müssen? Ist manche Frau vielleicht etwas glücklicher bei den Ausfahrten, wenn sie die "normale" Geschwindigkeit des Mannes mithalten kann, ohne dass er ständig warten muss?

Die ansteigende Wegfrequentierung sehe ich persönlich auch sehr kritisch, aber wie kommt dieses Argument vor den Waldbesitzern und Wanderern an? Die denken sich doch, ihr trägt auch euren Teil dazu bei, bleibt bitte alle fern. Schließlich sind wir insgeheim alle Mitschuld, wenn Wege zerfahren werden. Mit welchem Recht können wir sagen, ich darf pro Woche 1x den Weg fahren, ein E-Biker darf auch nicht öfter?

Also wenn einem gute Argumente einfallen und man das Szenario entsprechend positiv durchspielen kann, dann wäre es mir auch lieber, wenn man das Gesetz entsprechend abändern würde. Vielleicht kann ja dazu auch @mw.dd was dazu beitragen. Nur dagegen sein bringt leider keinen weiter.

Oder sollte man einfach volles Risiko gehen, mit aller Gewalt eine Gesetzesänderung herbei führen wollen und im schlimmsten Fall damit rechnen, dass man überhaupt nicht mehr im Wald/auf Wanderwegen Radfahren darf? Ist das der Ansatz?


----------



## Athabaske (30. November 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ist manche Frau vielleicht etwas glücklicher bei den Ausfahrten, wenn sie die "normale" Geschwindigkeit des Mannes mithalten kann, ohne dass er ständig warten muss?


...meine schon.

Und meine Kinder waren es auch über viele Jahre und jetzt bin ich es ihnen gegenüber. Geht irgendwie echt gut.

Der Trick dabei ist langsamer fahren, damit man gar nicht erst warten muss. Schließlich bin ich ja zu zweit, bzw in der Gruppe unterwegs. Dann will ich auch gemeinsam fahren. Ich mache das sogar bergab, meist als der Letzte in der Familie.

Was für Gründe gibt es noch?

Was die DIMB dabei macht oder nicht macht, ist mir erst einmal egal. Mir geht es um eine fatale Fehlentwicklung des Freizeitverhaltens und der Entwicklung der Mobilität im allgemeinen.


----------



## scratch_a (30. November 2018)

Du, ich verstehe dich vollkommen und mir geht die Entwicklung an sich auch gegen den Strich. 

Hatten letzten Sonntag auch eine "tolle" Begegnung mit einem E-Biker, der mich auch noch bekehren wollte. Er war nur auf "ballern" aus und will einfach locker die Anstiege hochkommen, damit er wieder (illegale Trails) runter heizen kann. Innerlich hab ich gekocht. Etwas schmunzeln musste ich nur als er sagte: "Früher dachte ich, dass ist nur was für Dicke und Untrainierte. Ist aber echt geil das Ding. Ok, inzwischen bin ich nicht mehr so fitt und hab etwas angesetzt". Ich meinte dann nur, dann hat sich ja das Bild über E-Biker bestätigt und er gab es zu 

Aber wenn wir zu uns ganz ehrlich sind, dann ist es eben auch etwas heuchlerisch. 
Fast wie nach Trump "America First" sagen wir "nur wir Biobiker" dürfen, alle anderen sollen unseren Spaß nicht einschränken oder gefährden. Deshalb habe ich ja weiter vorne mal geschrieben, wenn z.B. durch viele Unfälle ein anderes Bild zustande kommen sollte, dann könnte man wirklich stichfest argumentieren. So wie es auch Wanderer uns gegenüber versuchen. Aber bisher gibt es meines Wissens keine Belege dafür, dass E-MTB im Wald zu mehr Unfällen führt (im Straßenverkehr mit vielen alten Personen auf Stadträdern usw. brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren)?

Wie kann man also diese "fatale Fehlentwicklung" stoppen, wenn die Mehrzahl der Gesellschaft diesen Weg gehen will? Und kann entsprechend dazu auch die DIMB etwas beitragen oder muss man es ihr vorwerfen, es nicht zu tun? Ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen, um selber bessere/mehr Argumente zu haben, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, fällt einem das nicht leicht.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (30. November 2018)

Ich osziliere bei dem Thema auch zwischen der Furcht vor der Auswirkung auf die Diskussion um das Betretungsrecht und dem Erstreiten von Privilegien wer nun genau wie und womit in den Forst darf und wer nicht: Fullface, Helmkamera oder gar Strava, alles Teufelszeug, oder?
Ich fände eine Erhebung spannend wen die_ fatalen Entwicklungen_ im Freizeitverhalten so interessieren. Also außerhalb dieses Forums. Daraus könnte man die Handlungsmächtigkeit zu diesem Thema ableiten. Ich schätze das Ergebnis ist - sagen wir- ernüchternd.
Selbst wenn es gelingen würde in der Novellierung des Betretungsrechtes eine Differenzierung Bio/Elektro zu regeln: Welche Wirkung würde das denn in der Realität haben? Wer sollte mit welchen Ressourcen den notwendigen Kontrolldruck aufbauen?
Und: Wer ein gelebtes Beispiel haben möchte was passiert wenn sich Interessenvertretungen zuviel mit sich selbst und zu wenig mit den Interessen ihrer Mitglieder beschäftigen kann sich ja grad den Zustand der SPD angucken. Ok, das war jetzt böse. Aber nur ein wenig.


----------



## Das-Licht (30. November 2018)

Threadtitel: "Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden Württemberg" !!!
Threadintention: Initiativ dahingehend zu wirken, dass die 1995 erlassene "2 Meter Regel" wieder abgeschafft wird. 

Warum wurde in Baden-Württemberg diese Regel 1995 eingeführt? Weil seit Ende der achtziger Jahre an diversen touristischen Hotspots im Schwarzwald, und um den dicht besiedelten Stuttgarter Großraum, die Interessenvertreter der Wanderer, der Jäger, der Land-und Forstwirte mit Unterstützung der damaligen wirtschaftsliberalen, konservativen Regierung, eine Belästigung durch Radfahrer im Wald empfanden. Eine neue technische Möglichkeit, insbesondere relativ breite Stollenreifen in Verbindung mit einer stark gespreizten 18/21 Gang Kettenschaltung an relatv kleinen stabilen Fahrradrahmen, erlaubte nun das Befahren von "schlechten" Wegen. Insbesondere junge Männer sahen dies als Herausforderung und verhielten sich teilweise ähnlich rücksichtslos wie im Straßenverkehr. Umgekehrt fühlten sich obige Interessengruppen - auch bei konformem Verhalten der Mountainbiker - in ihren Ressourcen beschnitten. Es gab damals weder Enduros, noch Downhiller, noch Pedelecs. Es gab nur viel Unverstand, Unvernunft und Missverständniss auf beiden Seiten. Die obigen Interessengruppen saßen am längeren Hebel, bzw. die junge Sportart Mountainbiking hatte gar keine Interessengruppe - die kam erst später in Form der DIMB, auch aufgrund obiger 2 M Regel - und so kam es zum Verbot. 

Aktuell steht mal wieder eine Gesetzesänderung des Forstgesetzes an. Hier hat sich die DIMB um Änderung der Regel bemüht. Das ist der hier eigentlich relevante Inhalt um den es geht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (30. November 2018)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Insbesondere junge Männer sahen dies als Herausforderung und verhielten sich teilweise ähnlich rücksichtslos wie im Straßenverkehr.


Wenn ich dazu mal die Quellenlage haben könnte...also zu allen drei Teilen, den mit den jungen Männern, den mit ähnlich und den mit Straßenverkehr. Sonst bitte löschen, danke, alles andere ist ja ein guter Beitrag.


----------



## Grossvater (30. November 2018)

Man kann halt argumentieren wie man will. Entscheidend ist am Ende die Masse. Und wenn’s zuviel wird, wird begrenzt oder kanalisiert. Das "wann ist denn was zuviel" kann man dann zwar auch wieder durch den Diskussionswolf drehen, ändert aber nix an der Tatsache, dass die TrailFrequenz logischerweise steigt durch
a) Umsteiger auf eMTB, die jetzt x mal den trail fahren ggü. 1x vorher ohne e
b) Neueinsteiger, die man ohne e an Stelle X nie angetroffen hätte

Vor dem Hintergund seh ich’s als ultranaiv an, überhaupt noch irgendwie daran zu glauben, bestehende Beschränkungen würden zurückgenommen. Genau das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein.
NmV können wir mittlerweile auch jede Anstengung, die 2m Regel jemals zu kippen, komplett einstellen. Das Thema ist doch durch.
Die, die uns vorher schon nicht wollten, werden doch nicht jetzt die Tore öffnen, wenn zusätzlich auch noch eine nicht abschätzbare Menge von Elektromoppeds mit Tretfunktion, sorry Pedelecs in deren Territorium drängen. Eine bessere Steilvorlage kann man den Gegnern ja kaum bieten.
Die Chancen waren wahrscheinlich vorher schon mau, aber spätestens seit jeder Blinde sehen kann, wie eMTBs hypen und vom Markt angenommen werden, sind wir aus meiner Sicht bei bei Null. Damit wird man sich dann eben auch abfinden müssen.

So wie man sich mit der Gleichstellung von Bikes und Pedelecs abfinden muss, auch wenn man das eigentlich anders sieht.

Aber da gegenzuhalten sehe ich für "noch aussichtsloser". Zuviel Politik drin und zuviele  aus den "eigenen Reihen" die das eAngebot mittlerweile nur zu gerne annehmen.
Insofern kann ich die Haltung der DIMB eigentlich ganz gut nachvollziehen, wenn sie dieses Fass gleich gar nicht ansticht.


----------



## Grossvater (30. November 2018)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Wenn ich dazu mal die Quellenlage haben könnte...also zu allen drei Teilen, den mit den jungen Männern, den mit ähnlich und den mit Straßenverkehr. Sonst bitte löschen, danke, alles andere ist ja ein guter Beitrag.


Ich glaub da brauchste keine Quelle zu suchen. Da hatten ein paar Schlaumeier gemerkt, dass da ne Bewegung in Gang kommt bevors die Betroffenen selbst begriffen haben. Und dann einfach flux den Begrenzer festgezurrt. Vermute, da wurde gar nicht groß argumentiert. Man wollte die Biker einfach nicht - fertig.


----------



## Das-Licht (30. November 2018)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Wenn ich dazu mal die Quellenlage haben könnte...also zu allen drei Teilen, den mit den jungen Männern, den mit ähnlich und den mit Straßenverkehr. Sonst bitte löschen, danke, alles andere ist ja ein guter Beitrag.


Beispiele:
...zum Thema Wald, hier aus 2015:
https://www.buergerhaushalt-stuttgart.de/vorschlag/10151

...zum Thema Straßenverkehr, aktuell aus der Studentenstadt Heidelberg:
https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/metr...elberg-mannheim-im-november-_arid,403948.html

Ansonsten wende Dich mal an das Landesarchiv. Da gibt es bestimmt noch Besprechnusprotokolle, Eingaben, etc. bezüglich der 2 Meter Regel. In den 90gern war es noch nicht so Dicke mit dem Internet, dass man da mal schnell Daten herholen kann. Sicherlich können Dir diese Gruppierungen (Zitat aus  https://vm.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de...nd-antworten-zum-mountainbike-fahren-im-wald/ ) weiterhelfen.
_Für die Beibehaltung der Zwei-Meter-Regel sprechen sich die überwiegende Zahl der Interessenverbände aus. Wanderverbände wie der Schwäbische Albverein sind ebenso für die Beibehaltung der Zwei-Meter-Regel wie der Städte- und Gemeindetag, die Forstkammer und der Badische Landwirtschaftliche Hauptverband (BLHV) als Vertretung der bäuerlichen Waldbesitzer im Schwarzwald. Die bisherige Regelung beibehalten möchten ferner die AG Wald als Dachverband forstlicher Fachverbände (Deutscher Forstverein, Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald, Bund Deutscher Forstleute, Verein für Standortskunde und Forstpflanzenzüchtung), der Landesjagdverband und die Naturschutzverbände.
_
Dort findest Du sicherlich weitere Hilfe zur Quellenlage. Ich kann dies hier nur aus der Erinnerung an die damaligen Diskussionen in der Presse (frage mal bei der "BIKE" oder "Mountainbike" nach, die haben bestimmt auch noch was im Archiv), oder live vor Ort wiedergeben, sowie mein eigenes damaliges Erleben einbringen. Letzteres ist jedoch aufgrund der Regionalität und Subjektivität hier irrelevant. 

Die 2 Meter Regel hat immerhin bundesweit dazu geführt, dass die Mountainbiker ihr eigenes Verhalten überdacht haben, dass es Trail Rules gibt, und dass selbst in Foren wie Diesem, bestimmte Verhaltensweisen, die man vielleicht mal "cool" fand" heute negativ gesehen werden. Diesbezüglich - also bezüglich des Verhaltens - gab und gibt es ja immer wieder Kommentare, Diskussionen, Beiträge, etc. in der einschlägigen "Fach"Presse und auch in der allgemeinen Presse. Bezüglich der statistischen Altersverteilung und des Geschlechts, gibt es Werte. Diese Statistiken sind entweder nicht öffetlich, oder müssen bezahlt werden, so wie bspw. hier:
https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...keit-von-mountainbike-fahren-in-der-freizeit/

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir Deine Nachfrage ausreichend beantworten.


----------



## Athabaske (30. November 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie kann man also diese "fatale Fehlentwicklung" stoppen, wenn die Mehrzahl der Gesellschaft diesen Weg gehen will?


...weiß ich auch nicht. Aber darüber nachzudenken lohnt sich. Das Thema halte ich für wichtiger als die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel. Denn diese beschränkt mich selbst nur auf dem Papier. Der rollende Sondermüll namens Mobilitätswende wird uns auf Generationen verfolgen. Das ist so ein bisher wie der euphorische Einstieg in die Kernenergie in den 50er des letzten Jahrhunderts. Technikfolgenabschätzung? Was ist das?

Und im Freizeitverhalten? Was beklagen Krankenkassen, Sportverbände und Bundeswehr unisono? Den schlechten Fitnesszustand der Bevölkerung. Da werden Pedelecs sicher einen Befreiungsschlag darstellen. Die wenigen Kinder die heute noch zu Fuß in die Schule gehen werden auf diesen Elektroeinrädern rollen, Kletterer sich an Seilwinden die Felsen hochziehen lassen und Fußball findet nur noch auf den Tablet statt?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (30. November 2018)

@ das Licht:
Heidelberg: Die Polizei sagt auch, dass sie jeden beliebigen Autobahnzubringer innert zwei Stunden leerfischt wenn sie allein das Handyverbot ahnen würden. Für alle Halbblinden: Machen wir gedanklich doch mal einen StVO- Tag: Der erste Verstoß gegen die StVO führt zum sofortigen Ausschluß vom Strassenverkehr: Bis zu 25 Prozent der Autofahrer kommen in innerstädtischen Quartieren noch nicht mal in ihr Fahrzeug weil sie falsch parken (Zählung der Stadt Freiburg 2018). Weitere 75% zieht man mit der angemessenen Geschwindigkeit nach §3 StVO raus, bleiben 5% für den Rest der StVO über.

Zwei_ Argumente_ wurden in der Diskussion damals tatsächlich bemüht: Zum einen das noch im öffentlichen Bewußtsein präsente Waldsterben, frei nach dem Motto: Der arme Wald, das hält der ja nicht aus. Und die Verkaufszahlen, mit denen man schön bange machen konnte obschon sie mit dem Geschehen auf Wanderwegen wenig zu tun hatten.
Auslöser für die Gesetzesänderung waren die Wandervereine, deren Wegewarte wenig amüsiert waren das fremde Gecken ohne einen Beitrag zu leisten die von ihnen gepflegte Wanderweginfrastruktur nutzen und verschleißen wollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (1. Dezember 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Jetzt wollt ihr noch nebenbei das der DIMB aktiv gegenüber geltendes Gesetz der Kategorisierung von Pedelecs zu bekämpfen?


Wer will das? Die DIMB hat weder Macht noch Einfluss, daran etwas zu ändern. Ein aktives Eintreten für E-Bikes muss aber nicht sein, zumal dann nicht, wenn man diese als Fahrrad versteht.


scratch_a schrieb:


> Ist das Szenario "b)" innerhalb der DIMB mal durchdiskutiert worden?


In der DIMB wird nichts "durchdiskutiert".
Eine recht kleine Gruppe oder manchmal auch Einzelpersonen (die müssen nichtmal gewählt sein) bestimmt, was für eine fünfstellige Zahl von Mitgliedern gut ist.


scratch_a schrieb:


> Also wenn einem gute Argumente einfallen und man das Szenario entsprechend positiv durchspielen kann, dann wäre es mir auch lieber, wenn man das Gesetz entsprechend abändern würde. Vielleicht kann ja dazu auch
> 
> @mw.dd was dazu beitragen. Nur dagegen sein bringt leider keinen weiter.


Ich bin weder gegen E-Bikes im allgemeinen noch gegen E-Bikes im Wald. Nur sollten sie kein dem Fahrrad vergleichbares Betretungsrecht haben.


Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es gelingen würde in der Novellierung des Betretungsrechtes eine Differenzierung Bio/Elektro zu regeln: Welche Wirkung würde das denn in der Realität haben? Wer sollte mit welchen Ressourcen den notwendigen Kontrolldruck aufbauen?


Erstens könnte man mit diesem Argument auch #w2mr einstellen. Und zweitens:
Komischerweise wird selbstverständlich angenommen, dass im Wald spontan eine Unterscheidung zwischen erlaubtem E-Bike ("Pedelec25") und nicht erlaubtem E-Bike vorgenommen werden kann. Und jetzt erzähle mir bitte niemand, dass sich Mountainbike und E-Bike auch nicht auf den ersten Blick unterscheiden ließen...


Grossvater schrieb:


> Die, die uns vorher schon nicht wollten, werden doch nicht jetzt die Tore öffnen, wenn zusätzlich auch noch eine nicht abschätzbare Menge von Elektromoppeds mit Tretfunktion, sorry Pedelecs in deren Territorium drängen. Eine bessere Steilvorlage kann man den Gegnern ja kaum bieten.


So sieht es aus. Im Gegenteil: In jeder Diskussion um weitere Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechts für Radfahrer (Gern als "MTB-Konzept" oder "Runder Tisch" getarnt) ist das E-Bike als Argument für Einschränkungen sehr willkommen.


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Dezember 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> In der DIMB wird nichts "durchdiskutiert".
> Eine recht kleine Gruppe oder manchmal auch Einzelpersonen (die müssen nichtmal gewählt sein) bestimmt, was für eine fünfstellige Zahl von Mitgliedern gut ist.



Die DIMB hat auf MTB-News ein internes Forum für die Aktiven wo jeder mitdiskutieren kann. Der zugehörige Thread hat über 500 Beiträge.

Es gibt daneben die Jahreshauptversammlung und Aktiventreffen.


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Dezember 2018)

Bzgl. der 2 Meter Regel haben wir ja in der aktuellen Stellungnahme einige Argumente herausgearbeitet.
https://dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/966-stellungnahme-zur-waldgesetzaenderung

_Auch weitere aktuelle Studien stellen fest, dass Waldbesucher nur sehr geringe Störungen erleben. Das zuletzt beim Forum Erholung und Wald vorgestellte Ergebnis der FVA Freiburg zeigt, dass 93% der Waldbesucher von keiner Störung berichten. Die Störungsursachen sind dabei nicht auf Radfahrer beschränkt, sondern verteilen sich auf alle Nutzergruppen. Ein ähnliches Ergebnis zeigt die Umfrage des deutschen Wanderverbandes.5 Es bleibt festzustellen, dass eine Gefahr durch Radfahrer nicht zu befürchten ist und Störungen in der Praxis nur zu einem sehr kleinen Prozentsatz vorkommen._

_FVA Studie liegt noch nicht schriftlich vor_
_Dt. Wanderverband 2018. Umfrage Natursport.Umwelt.Bewusst_
_https://natursport-umwelt-bewusst.de/download/1563/_

Und die Argumentation von 2014 mit den damaligen Studien gibt es auch noch.
https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

Es gibt gute Argumente, warum die 2 Meter Regel überflüssig ist. Die Pedelecs werden zwar manchmal als Gegenargumente angeführt, aber das ist mit den Studien leicht zu entkräften. Deshalb ist es nicht gut, wenn wir selbst von Konflikten sprechen und diese Untersuchungen in Zweifel ziehen, weil wir evtl. negative Einzelerfahrungen gemacht haben oder Pedelecs aus prinzipiellen Erwägungen ablehnen.

Das die Bemühungen zur 2MR bislang nicht erfolgreich waren, liegt einfach daran, dass andere Gruppen bislang in der Politik besser vernetzt sind. Aber das muss ja nicht dauerhaft so bleiben.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2018)

Obwohl es hier Offtopic ist und zunächst nichts mit dem Radfahren im Walde zu tun hat, aber als Antwort auf den hier formulierten Mobilwende-Pessimismus:
ich beobachte in den eher unsportlicheren Teilen meines Bekanntenkreises und meiner Nachbarschaft, dass Leute für Kurzstrecken und Wochenendausflüge auf das Pedelec steigen, die ihr konventionelles Fahrrad das letzte Mal vor 20 Jahren benutzt haben und daher bisher ganz selbstverständlich alles mit dem Auto erledigt haben. 

Mal abgesehen von dem Akku-Sondermüll, ist das aus meiner Sicht sowohl hinsichtlich des Verkehrs als auch im Hinblick auf die Volks-Fitness positiv zu bewerten. 

Natürlich wäre es noch besser, wenn die statt mit 40-50 Jahren Pedelecs zu kaufen, ihr altes Fahrrad zur Reparatur gebracht hätten, aber das ist scheinbar/leider zu idealistisch gedacht. Also lieber motorunterstützte Pedelec-Bewegung statt Abgas-unterstützt gar keine Bewegung, oder?

Das Gleiche gilt für das Thema Schulweg: tatsächlich stehen im Schul-Radständer des örtlichen Gymnasiums auch 3-4 Pedelecs (von 200-300 Fahrrädern bei gut 600 Schülern). Ich finde ein Kind auf einem Pedelec total absurd, aber besser als die „1 Mutti, 1 Kind, 1 Hundi“-SUVs, die da auch täglich vorfahren. Und zwar in vielerlei Hinsicht, auch gesellschaftlich und verlehrspolitisch, denn ein Kind, dass sich morgens selbst durch den Verkehr bewegt, ist mir lieber, als eines das gefahren wird. Ob mit oder ohne ‚e‘. 

Ideal ist anders, da sind wir uns einig. 
Aber Fanta ab 3 und Smartphone ab 6 ist auch nicht ideal. Da ist Pedelec statt SUV für den Schulweg schon richtig gut.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil: In jeder Diskussion um weitere Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechts für Radfahrer (Gern als "MTB-Konzept" oder "Runder Tisch" getarnt) ist das E-Bike als Argument für Einschränkungen sehr willkommen.


*EBEN!!!!!!
*
Das sollten sich alle merken, die hier von Toleranz und "ihr seids wie die Wanderer" schwandronieren. Es geht nicht darum, dass wir böse Biobiker aus Jux und Tollerei den Motorbikern ihr Spass verbieten wollen, sondern darum, dass uns *ALLEN* früher oder später wegen des erhöhten Nutzungsdrucks durch zusätzliche Motorbiker (wo waren die alle, als es noch keine als Fahrrad getarnte Mopeds gab???) die Möglichkeit genommen wird, sich in der Natur mim Radl einigermassen frei zu bewegen.


----------



## Athabaske (1. Dezember 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ich beobachte in den eher unsportlicheren Teilen meines Bekanntenkreises und meiner Nachbarschaft, dass Leute für Kurzstrecken und Wochenendausflüge auf das Pedelec steigen, die ihr konventionelles Fahrrad das letzte Mal vor 20 Jahren benutzt haben und daher bisher ganz selbstverständlich alles mit dem Auto erledigt haben.


...darum hatte ich auch geschrieben, jedes Pedelec das ein Auto ersetzt ist gut.

Mein Pessimismus in Bezug auf die sogenannte Verkehrswende bezieht sich auf die Strategie, einen Verbrennungsmotor im SUV durch einen potenten E-Motor zu ersetzen. Schau Dir die Produkte aus Untertürkheim an. Lediglich der E-Smart sticht hervor, ansonsten nur SUVs. Dabei könnten die es besser. Das NeCar war eine tolle Entwicklung und es laufen immer noch einige Busse mit Wasserstoffantrieb in Stuttgart. 2020 sollen in Tokyo alle offiziellen Fahrzeuge, Busse und Zubringer für die Olympischen Spiele mit Wasserstoffantrieb ausgestattet sein. Da wird Innovation jenseits der Batteriereichweite entwickelt...


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...darum hatte ich auch geschrieben, jedes Pedelec das ein Auto ersetzt ist gut.
> 
> Mein Pessimismus in Bezug auf die sogenannte Verkehrswende bezieht sich auf die Strategie, einen Verbrennungsmotor im SUV durch einen potenten E-Motor zu ersetzen.



Da sind wir 100% derselben Einschätzung, aber das wird jetzt definitiv zu Offtopic*, oder? 

*





> Mich würde sonst z.B. brennend eine neutrale Studie zu a) dem tatsächlichem Öko-Footprint von E-Autos im Vergleich zu konventionellen Autos interessieren und b) der Machbarkeit inkl. flächendeckender Stromversorgung (Kapazität und Abdeckung) sowie Sondermüll-Recycling. Die Bedingungen für die Gewinnung der Rohstoffe wären auch noch interessant, zumal nicht nur der e-Antriebs-Anteil (seltene Erden, Bodenbelastung, Arbeitsbedingungen), sondern auch der mit ‚E’ zusammenhängende Leichtbau-Aspekt (Alu, Magnesium, Carbon) ganz eigene Probleme mit sich bringt.
> 
> Vor dem Hintergrund des autonomen Fahrens werden all diese Aspekte aber vielleicht eh noch mal durch den Mixer gejagt und relativiert (in der Summe weniger Fahrzeuge, weniger Belastungs-Spitzen, weniger Status-Aspekte, insgesamt effizienteres Fahren). Ich hoffe zum Guten.
> 
> Ich finde es aber z.B. auch absurd, dass in Stuttgart vornehmlich über „sauberere Autos“ und „weniger alte Diesel“ als Lösung für das Feinstaub-Problem gesprochen wird, wenn Feinstaub anteilig viele Ursachen hat, die auch von eAutos verursacht werden (Brems- und Reifen-Abrieb, Luftverwirbelung) und wir ja z.B. in Stuttgart auch nicht nur ein Feinstaub-, sondern ganz klar auch ein Verkehrsproblem haben, dass durch mehr saubere Autos auch nicht gelöst wird.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Dezember 2018)

Mich würden belastbare Belege und Vergleiche der Umweltbilanz von E-Auto und Verbrenner auch interessieren, aber die Fans der Elektromobilität mauern da sehr.
Womit wir wieder zum E-MTB kommen: Auch da wird einfach so behauptet, dass das E-Biken positive Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit und damit auf die Krankheitskosten hat...


----------



## trail_desire (1. Dezember 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Obwohl es hier Offtopic ist und zunächst nichts mit dem Radfahren im Walde zu tun hat, aber als Antwort auf den hier formulierten Mobilwende-Pessimismus:
> ich beobachte in den eher unsportlicheren Teilen meines Bekanntenkreises und meiner Nachbarschaft, dass Leute für Kurzstrecken und Wochenendausflüge auf das Pedelec steigen, die ihr konventionelles Fahrrad das letzte Mal vor 20 Jahren benutzt haben und daher bisher ganz selbstverständlich alles mit dem Auto erledigt haben.
> 
> Mal abgesehen von dem Akku-Sondermüll, ist das aus meiner Sicht sowohl hinsichtlich des Verkehrs als auch im Hinblick auf die Volks-Fitness positiv zu bewerten.
> ...


Dieser Beitrag ist genau richtig.....da bin ich komplett bei dir....hilft aber nicht gegen das Problem Motorfahrzeug im  Wald.


----------



## Das-Licht (1. Dezember 2018)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> @ das Licht:
> Heidelberg: Die Polizei sagt auch, dass sie jeden beliebigen Autobahnzubringer ....
> 
> Zwei_ Argumente_ wurden in der Diskussion damals tatsächlich bemüht: Zum einen das noch im öffentlichen Bewußtsein präsente Waldsterben, frei nach dem Motto: Der arme Wald, das hält der ja nicht aus. Und die Verkaufszahlen, mit denen man schön bange machen konnte obschon sie mit dem Geschehen auf Wanderwegen wenig zu tun hatten.
> Auslöser für die Gesetzesänderung waren die Wandervereine, deren Wegewarte wenig amüsiert waren das fremde Gecken ohne einen Beitrag zu leisten die von ihnen gepflegte Wanderweginfrastruktur nutzen und verschleißen wollten.



KFZ sind nicht das Thema. Du wolltest einen Nachweis über das Fehlverhalten junger Männer auf dem Fahrrad im Straßenverkehr; den habe ich mit einem exemplarischem Beispiel geliefert. 

Damals gab es nicht nur Deine beiden und meine drei Argumente. Es wurde alles Erdenkliche herangezogen, was nur möglich war, und wenn es das Brutverhalten des Schwarzstorches gewesen wäre. Mag sein, dass es bei Dir die Wegewarte waren, hier waren es die Jäger die massiv Stellung bezogen. Anderswo die Forstbetriebe, u.s.w. . Auslöser für die Gesetztesänderung war die Angst vor Ressourcenverlust der bis dato Ressourcennutzer. Dieser Prozess wiederholt sich ständig in allen gesellschaftlichen Bereichen. Die 2 Meter Regel ist ein Relikt aus solch einer Zeit, und längst obsolet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (1. Dezember 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Pedelecs bieten nur dann Motorunterstützung, wenn der Fahrer in die Pedale tritt. Erfolgt die Pedalunterstützung bis 25 Kilometer pro Stunde, gelten Pedelecs als Fahrrad und sind nicht zulassungspflichtig


Wenn wir schon an den Definitionen sind: Ein Pedelec gilt nicht als Fahrrad, sondern es ist ihm gleichgestellt. Ein kleiner aber -wie ich finde- wichtiger Unterschied! Vor dem Gesetz sind Mann und Frau auch gleichgestellt, ein Mann gilt deswegen aber nicht als Frau.



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Man kann das inhaltlich rauf und runter diskutieren, ob und warum man eine andere Einschätzung als der Gesetzgeber hat und was man dazu für persönliche Meinungen hat, aber das ist total müssig. Und wenn ich persönlich dafür bin, dass DIMB und DAV die Pedelecer integrieren, heißt das auch nicht zwangsläufig, dass ich persönlich die Gesetzeslage gut finde, ich werde dadurch auch nicht zum Lemming und kommerzielle Interessen habe ich dabei schon gar nicht, sondern ich bin einfach dafür, die Gesetzeslage als Realität anzuerkennen und daraus ganz pragmatisch das Beste zu machen.





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, das ist auch aus meiner Sicht ein wesentlicher Unterschied und für Dich DER wesentliche Unterschied, aber eben nicht für den G e s e t z g e b e r! Und deshalb ist es müssig, immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen.


Wenn es müßig ist, über eine bestehende Gesetzeslage zu diskutieren, sind wir doch alle vollkommen fehl hier in diesem Thread oder?

Es geht doch hier nicht darum, Möglichkeiten bei bestehender Gesetzeslage zu diskutieren, sondern eine Position zu finden, die man vertritt, unabhängig davon, ob die nun pro oder contra E-MTB ist.

Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, dass die Dimb hier in einer Zwickmühle steckt, aus der sie eigentlich nicht herauskommen kann. Aber so wie du viele unsachliche Argumente contra E-MTB nicht akzeptierst, ist es für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar die bestehende Gesetzeslage als Pro-Argument zu akzeptieren. Zumindest nicht dann, wenn man gleichzeitig gegen eine bestehende Gesetzeslage kämpft.


----------



## TTT (1. Dezember 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie kann man also diese "fatale Fehlentwicklung" stoppen, wenn die Mehrzahl der Gesellschaft diesen Weg gehen will? Und kann entsprechend dazu auch die DIMB etwas beitragen oder muss man es ihr vorwerfen, es nicht zu tun? Ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen, um selber bessere/mehr Argumente zu haben, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, fällt einem das nicht leicht.


Es geschieht vor allem dadurch, wie das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit geprägt wird und dazu tragen wir alle bei (ganz besonders aber eine Interessensvertretung Mountainbike): Thematisieren wie E-Bikes, wenn ja, stellen wir es positiv oder negativ dar? Differenzieren wir bei Einsatzzweck (Pendler, Verkehrsmittel, Freizeit, Sport, Bikepark, Betretungsrecht,...) oder bei der Benutzergruppe (Alter, Rehasport,...)

Nichts anders tun wir ja auch, wenn wir immer wieder die unsäglichen Shredder-Videos anprangern. Das hört auch erst auf, wenn es quasi keiner mehr cool findet! Und so ist es eben wichtig, ob/wie wir uns zu E-MTBs positionieren.


----------



## TTT (1. Dezember 2018)

Mich würde bei der ganzen Diskussion mal interessieren:
- Womit wird begründet, dass Pedelecs in die Natur dürfen und Mofas nicht (bitte nicht mit der bestehenden Gesetzeslage, sondern mit Argumenten für eine solche Gesetzeslage, idealerweise mit einer Begründung des Gesetzgebers)
- Worauf gegründet sich, dass S-Pedelec nicht rein dürfen, denn schneller sind die ja auch nicht, wenn ich ich die Möglichkeiten bergab berücksichtige (s.o.: bitte Sachargumente und nicht die Gesetzeslage)
- Hatte der Gesetzgeber, als er die Pedelecs den Fahrrädern gleichstellte nur die Förderung von verkehrspolitisch sinnvollen Alternativen zum Auto im Sinn oder hat er damals schon das Betretungsrecht bewußt mit berücksichtigt?


----------



## Athabaske (1. Dezember 2018)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Insbesondere junge Männer sahen dies als Herausforderung und verhielten sich teilweise ähnlich rücksichtslos wie im Straßenverkehr.


https://www.tagesspiegel.de/themen/...rlin-ueberholen-gefaehrlich-eng/23703152.html
Insbesondere Autofahrer halten sich gegenüber Fahrradfahrern nicht an die Regeln/Vorschriften.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (1. Dezember 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> - Hatte der Gesetzgeber, als er die Pedelecs den Fahrrädern gleichstellte nur die Förderung von verkehrspolitisch sinnvollen Alternativen zum Auto im Sinn oder hat er damals schon das Betretungsrecht bewußt mit berücksichtigt?


Hatte mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit keiner auf dem Schirm. Ansonsten finde ich die Diskussion jenseits der Feststellung das uns das Thema potentiell bei der Aufhebung der 2mR auf die Füße fallen könnte weitestgehend fruchtlos. Einer Formulierung die die Elektrischen ausschließt würde man wohl zustimmen, wohl wissend wie begrenzt die Wirkung wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Dezember 2018)

Nach meiner Vermutung.
Es gibt historische Entwicklungen die Sachzwänge vorgeben. Die KFZ Klassen waren seit vielen Jahren festgelegt. z.B. Mofa 25km/h, Versicherungs- und Helmpflicht. Da kommt vermutlich auch die Unterscheidung nach Pedelec und S-Pedelec her. Daraus folgte wohl auch, dass S-Pdelecs nur dort fahren dürfen, wo Mofas fahren dürfen.

Warum Mofas nicht im Wald fahren dürfen, liegt wohl am Verbrennungsmotor. Der ist laut und stinkt. Evtl. auch eine mögliche Brandgefahr durch heiße Teile oder Verschmutzung durch Treibstoff.

Das Betretungsrecht hatte man, wie schon ausgeführt, sicherlich so weit im Auge, dass man das Pedelec dort einsetzen können sollte, wo man auch Rad fährt. Habe ich ja schon ein paar Antworten früher ausgeführt.

Sicherlich ist das aus heutiger Sicht nicht immer alles logisch. Aber der Gesetzgeber muss halt die Elektromobilität irgendwie neu einordnen. Und er ist damit noch nicht am Ende. Immer neue Erfindungen wie Hoverboards, Longboards, Seqways usw. möchten klassifiziert werden. Führerschein, Versicherungspflicht, Bauartzulassung, Helmpflicht, Mindestalter usw. Und das Ganze muss dann noch europäisch einigermaßen einheitlich sein. Da gibt es z.B. die Formulierung der elektr. Mobilitätshilfen bis 20km/h. Aber auch da fallen die auch nicht alle drunter.

-

Ich war heute bei uns 3 Std Biken. Kleine Stadt im mittleren Schwarzwald. Samstag Mittag. Kühl, aber trocken. Ich habe kein Pedelec getroffen. Ich habe keinen Biker getroffen. Ich habe keinen Wanderer getroffen. Nur zwei Landwirte in der Nähe ihres Hofes. Die Strecke war überwiegend ein markierter Wanderweg, z.T. auch MTB Weg.

Ich frage mich schon, wie man da immer auf die Idee kommen kann, dass es in der Natur zu voll ist. Wäre ich an die Schwarzwaldhochstrasse hoch gefahren, dann wären da sicherlich ein paar Leute unterwegs gewesen. Aber selbst dort keine Massen, als dass man da was pauschal reglementieren müsste.
Wer im Ballungsgebiet am schönen Wochenende unterwegs ist, oder zu den typischen Ausflugszielen, der kann evtl. schon mal erleben dass es voll ist. Da muss man halt Rücksicht nehmen oder in andere Gebiete ausweichen.

Da wo es evtl. Konflikte gibt, da muss man aber auch offen darüber sprechen warum es voll ist. Der Tourismus bewirbt aktiv Wanderrouten oder Einkehrmöglichkeiten und zieht die Leute an. Da ruft niemand es ist "zu voll". Im Nationalpark Schwarzwald sind 10% der Besucher Radfahrer. Die anderen 90% kommen mit dem PKW und laufen. Jetzt werden mit dem neuen NP Zentrum neue Besucher angelockt. Da ruft niemand "Es ist zu voll".

Aber bei den Mountainbikern hören wir das "es ist zu voll" seit 25 Jahren. Und wir glauben das auch noch. Gute Lobbyarbeit unserer Gegner.

Was ich hier immer als das zentrale Argument raushöre ist, man hat Angst um das Betretungsrecht für normale MTBs, weil es zu voll wird. Aber keiner kommt mit Fakten, warum Pedelecs für den Weg, die Natur, die Wildtiere oder andere Besucher deutlich anders sein sollten als normale MTB oder Fußgänger. Oder ob es wirklich überall und jederzeit so voll ist wie gerne behauptet.

Wenn die Hauptsorge bei den Pedelecs ist, dass wir deshalb das Betretungsrecht verlieren, dann kann ich die DIMB als Interessensvertretung empfehlen. Wir machen uns eine Menge Gedanken, sehen die Situation differenziert und stellen diese pauschalen Behauptungen in Frage.
Ohne die DIMB kann es aber passieren, dass sich die durchsetzen die laut "es ist zu voll" rufen. Obwohl es vielleicht gar nicht zu voll ist, aber man damit gut politisch Einschränkungen durchsetzen kann.

Und damit möchte ich in diesem Thread das Thema Pedelec zumindest für mich eigentlich ruhen lassen.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mich würden belastbare Belege und Vergleiche der Umweltbilanz von E-Auto und Verbrenner auch interessieren, aber die Fans der Elektromobilität mauern da sehr.
> Womit wir wieder zum E-MTB kommen: Auch da wird einfach so behauptet, dass das E-Biken positive Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit und damit auf die Krankheitskosten hat...


Dazu gestern in der Süddeutschen:
"*Mobilitätswende: Die dreckige Wahrheit der Elektroautos*".


----------



## bobo2606 (1. Dezember 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...darum hatte ich auch geschrieben, jedes Pedelec das ein Auto ersetzt ist gut....



Aber auch nur, wenn es das Auto komplett ersetzt. Meist wird das Pedelec allerdings zusätzlich angeschafft. Somit zusätzlicher Energie und Resourveneinsatz, der durch den Vorteil während des Betriebs evtl. nicht mehr ausgeglichen werden kann. Speziell auch dann, wenn die el. Energie aus dem handelsüblichen Strommix stammt......


----------



## bobo2606 (1. Dezember 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mich würden belastbare Belege und Vergleiche der Umweltbilanz von E-Auto und Verbrenner auch interessieren, aber die Fans der Elektromobilität mauern da sehr.
> Womit wir wieder zum E-MTB kommen: Auch da wird einfach so behauptet, dass das E-Biken positive Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit und damit auf die Krankheitskosten hat...



Der ADAC hat eine Studie erstellt, ist zwar eine Klima- und keine Umweltstudie aber eine Tendenz sollte erkennbar sein.

https://www.adac.de/der-adac/motorw...novation/studie-oekobilanz-pkw-antriebe-2018/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2018)

EDIT: ich lasse es jetzt auch lieber ruhen, besser als @Begleitfahrzeug und @ciao heiko kann ich es eh nicht sagen - danke!


----------



## mw.dd (2. Dezember 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das Betretungsrecht hatte man, wie schon ausgeführt, sicherlich so weit im Auge, dass man das Pedelec dort einsetzen können sollte, wo man auch Rad fährt. Habe ich ja schon ein paar Antworten früher ausgeführt.


Das glaube ich kaum. Die Autoren der Änderung der STVO werden vermutlich vom Betretungsrecht nicht mal was gewusst haben...


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Und wir glauben das auch noch.


Wer glaubt das? Ich jedenfalls nicht.


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der ist laut und stinkt.


Ein leises Mofa wäre also ok? Das mit dem "Stinken" lass ich mal weg, das ist wohl eher eine subjektive Einschätzung...


ciao heiko schrieb:


> und stellen diese pauschalen Behauptungen in Frage.


Oder stellt welche auf. Oder verbreitet Pauschalaussagen anderer, wenn diese eigene Interessen und Vorstellungen stützen...


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wenn die Hauptsorge bei den Pedelecs ist, dass wir deshalb das Betretungsrecht verlieren, dann kann ich die DIMB als Interessensvertretung empfehlen.


Die Frage ist: Wie verhält sich die DIMB, wenn das Betretungsrecht für E-Bikes durch eine andere Klassifikation in Gefahr geriete? Oder - wie von @Begleitfahrzeug oben schon formuliert - die 2mR nur für unmotorisierte Fahrräder aufgehoben werden soll?
Die Antworten auf diese Frage sind für mich die Nagelprobe, ob die DIMB tatsächlich für mich als Interessenvertretung fungieren kann.


TTT schrieb:


> - Worauf gegründet sich, dass S-Pedelec nicht rein dürfen, denn schneller sind die ja auch nicht, wenn ich ich die Möglichkeiten bergab berücksichtige (s.o.: bitte Sachargumente und nicht die Gesetzeslage)


Das ist eine interessante Frage, die ich gerne noch erweitern würde: Laut @Hockdrik ist ja ein E-Bike nur dann erlaubt, wenn man für den Abruf der elektrischen Unterstützung die Kurbel bewegen muss. Wieso sollten E-Bikes, die der Leistungs- und Unterstützungsbeschränkung genügen, aber über einen "Gasgriff" verfügen nicht dem Fahrrad gleichgestellt sein?


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Wie verhält sich die DIMB, wenn das Betretungsrecht für E-Bikes durch eine andere Klassifikation in Gefahr geriete? Oder - wie von @Begleitfahrzeug oben schon formuliert - die 2mR nur für unmotorisierte Fahrräder aufgehoben werden soll?
> Die Antworten auf diese Frage sind für mich die Nagelprobe, ob die DIMB tatsächlich für mich als Interessenvertretung fungieren kann.



Gute Frage und tatsächlich ein Prüfstein für das Thema hier.

Meine persönliche Antwort darauf lautet: wenn es belastbare, wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse dafür gibt, dass der Fahrzeug-Typ ‚Pedelec‘ in seiner üblichen Anwendung zu unverhältnismäßig großen Problemen im Wald führt, würde ich als Mitglied von der DIMB erwarten, dass sie das Problem anerkennt, entsprechende Einschränkungen akzeptiert und evtl. sogar selbst ins Gespräch bringt.

Das gleiche gilt für mich übrigens auch für Bio-Biker: wenn wir objektiv ein unzumutbares Problem im Wald wären, müssten wir es uns aus meiner Sicht gefallen lassen, eingeschränkt zu werden. Dann müsste die DIMB ihre Aktivitäten eben auf spezielle Strecken beschränken.

Ist aber nicht so:
- es gibt bisher keine belastbaren, objektiven Hinweise darauf, dass wir und/oder die Pedelecer ein Problem sind
- die gesetzliche Differenzierung zw. Biobike und Pedelec steht nicht auf der Tagesordnung

Am Ende ist das Ganze doch wohl vor allem eine Glaubensfrage:
- manche glauben, dass wir ob wir nun wollen oder nicht, nur mit Pedelecs eine Chance auf die Beibehaltung bzw. Verbesserung des Wegerechts haben (Integration, Aufklärung, Mitstreiter, breitere Unterstützung in der Bevölkerung, Gesetz in Ruhe lassen)
- andere glauben, dass wir den Pedelecern den Stecker ziehen sollten, bevor die Situation im Wald dermaßen eskaliert, dass die Biobiker gleich mitverbannt werden (zu viel, zu schnell, zu weit und außerdem gehört ein Motorfahrzeug eh nicht in den Wald, basta, das muss reichen)

Ich weiß natürlich auch nicht mit Sicherheit, was davon am Ende näher an der Realität ist, aber bei einem bin ich mir sicher:
Wir sollten aufhören, daraus eine Glaubenssache zu machen.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Laut @Hockdrik ist ja ein E-Bike nur dann erlaubt, wenn man für den Abruf der elektrischen Unterstützung die Kurbel bewegen muss.



@mw.dd Du weißt, dass das nicht meine Definition ist, sondern eine nach aktueller Gesetzeslage allgemein gültige. Was willst Du mit der Aussage,  dass das „laut mir“ so ist, bezwecken?

Und die Frage nach dem Gasgriff kann ich nicht beantworten. Ich dachte die Dinger haben nur so einen Wahlhebel, mit dem man den Grad der Unterstützung wählen kann?


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Dezember 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die DIMB hat auf MTB-News ein internes Forum für die Aktiven wo jeder mitdiskutieren kann. Der zugehörige Thread hat über 500 Beiträge.



...finde ich wo?


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Dezember 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Nach meiner Vermutung...



Hallo Heiko, 

...Deine Argumente sind alle richtig. Und die handvoll "Kandidaten" hier, haben ebenjene Argumente schon x mal in inzwischen geschlosseen und auch gelöschten Threads (bsp. "E-Bike Nein Danke" , etc. )  gelesen, haben ihre Argumente gebracht, es wurde, so wie hier, versucht sachlich zu diskutieren, es wurden massenweise Links zu Studien, Berichten, etc. gesetzt, und dann konnten Manche letztlich nur noch mit persönlichen Diffamierungen antworten. Das würde hier nun natürlich unverzüglich bestritten werden, doch vielleicht stellt Dir die Redaktion von MTB-News ja mal solch einen Thread zum Durchlesen zur Verfügung. Es hat keinen Zweck mit bestimmten Menschen zu diskutieren. Sie bewegen sich in einer Echokammer mit der immerselben - oft inzwischen längst wiederlegten, bzw. immer noch nicht bestätigten - Argumentationskette. Bei manchem "Kandidaten" habe ich den Eindruck, es wird hier in den Unterforen nur darauf gewartet, bis das Wort "Pedelec" fällt, um dann den jeweiligen Thread zu kapern. So leider auch hier. Auch ich hoffe, dass man hier wieder zum Thema zurück kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (2. Dezember 2018)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...Deine Argumente sind alle richtig.


Natürlich, denn es sind ja auch Deine 
Zum Rest spare ich mir den Kommentar; ich gehe davon aus, dass so ziemlich jeder weiß, wie von Seiten der E-Biker solche Diskussionen geführt werden. Sachlich jedenfalls nur selten.


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und die Frage nach dem Gasgriff kann ich nicht beantworten. Ich dachte die Dinger haben nur so einen Wahlhebel, mit dem man den Grad der Unterstützung wählen kann?


Die üblichen E-Bikes haben am Steuerdisplay eine Taste, mit der man den "Schiebemodus" einschalten kann. Dann fährt das Teil in Schrittgeschwindigkeit auch ohne Kurbelumdrehung (ja, ich habe das ausprobiert).
Das war aber gar nicht die Frage, sondern es ging um den Unterschied zwischen einem E-Bike, welches nur bis 6 km/h schiebt oder eins das bis z.B. 27 km/h ohne Kurbeln schiebt und warum bei dem einen ein Betretungsrecht völlig in Ordnung und kein Problem ist und bei dem anderen eben nicht.
Genauso könnte man die Frage nach dem Sinn der 25(27,2)km/h Grenze stellen: Abgesehen davon, dass das für die städtischen Radwege zu schnell und für Straßen zu langsam ist - will mir denn jemand ernsthaft erzählen, dass das im Bezug auf Waldwege einen irgendwie sachlich begründbaren Sinn hat?




Hockdrik schrieb:


> @mw.dd Du weißt, dass das nicht meine Definition ist, sondern eine nach aktueller Gesetzeslage allgemein gültige. Was willst Du mit der Aussage, dass das „laut mir“ so ist, bezwecken?


Sorry, rethorischer Kniff 
Das nächste Mal zitiere ich.


----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2018)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Bei manchem "Kandidaten" habe ich den Eindruck, es wird hier in den Unterforen nur darauf gewartet, bis das Wort "Pedelec" fällt, um dann den jeweiligen Thread zu kapern. So leider auch hier.


...dann hätte ich beispielsweise die Sache von langer Hand geplant:


Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ja, ein steiniges Feld das hier gepflügt werden soll...


----------



## dopero (2. Dezember 2018)

Auch wenn es einige hier nicht wahr haben wollen, seit Verkündigung im Bundesgesetzblatt 2013 ist im StVG §1 (3) definiert das Pedelecs keine Kraftfahrzeuge sind.


----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2018)

Auch wenn es einige hier nicht wahr haben wollen, seit Verkündigung, dass bei der anstehenden Änderung des Baden-Württembergischen Waldgesetzes an der 2m-Regel nicht gerüttelt wird, sollte jedem klar sein er kann sein Mountainbike eigentlich auch verkaufen...


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2018)

Weil?


----------



## mw.dd (2. Dezember 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Auch wenn es einige hier nicht wahr haben wollen, seit Verkündigung im Bundesgesetzblatt 2013 ist im StVG §1 (3) definiert das Pedelecs keine Kraftfahrzeuge sind.


Toll. Ist aber schon länger bekannt und steht außerhalb jeder Diskussion.
Ich hätte das - im Bezug auf das Betretungsrecht - gern geändert; genauso wie den §37.3 des Waldgesetzes BaWü.


----------



## Yeti666 (2. Dezember 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Auch wenn es einige hier nicht wahr haben wollen, seit Verkündigung, dass bei der anstehenden Änderung des Baden-Württembergischen Waldgesetzes an der 2m-Regel nicht gerüttelt wird, sollte jedem klar sein er kann sein Mountainbike eigentlich auch verkaufen...


Warum verkaufen??? Es funktioniert jetzt seit über 20 Jahren.


----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2018)

Aber im Gesetz steht doch, dass man das nicht darf!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Dezember 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Aber im Gesetz steht doch, dass man das nicht darf!


Der landesvater prüft doch immer noch, ob es sich bewährt.


----------



## Yeti666 (2. Dezember 2018)

Dann sind wir eben "Gesetzlose" im Sherwood Black-Forest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (2. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt stellt sich mir dann doch die Frage, die 2m gehören abgeschafft und es ist legitim sie zu ignorieren. Beim Pedelec hat der Gesetzgeber aber die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen?


----------



## hfly (3. Dezember 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Toll. Ist aber schon länger bekannt und steht außerhalb jeder Diskussion.
> Ich hätte das - im Bezug auf das Betretungsrecht - gern geändert; genauso wie den §37.2 des Waldgesetzes BaWü.



Da hier das arrangieren mit dem Fakt das Pedelecs rechtlich Fahrräder sind gerne kritisiert wird. 

Bin ich gespannt darauf wie deine Strategie wäre das zu ändern! Wie du es schaffst gegenüber der Fahrradbranche mit den Herstellern und abertausend Läden anzukommen.

Pedelecs sind ein Riesengeschäft. Bei uns sind fast alle Fahrradläden plötzlich durch die Decke gegangen und mussten vergrössern durch den E-Bike Boom. 
Das weiss auch die Politik. Wir die gerne Trails fahren bekommen wenig gehör, die Fahrradbranche die Städtependler mit E-Bikes ausrüstet die bekommen alle Aufmerksamkeit.

Vergesst es. Pedelecs sind rechtlich Fahrräder und daran *wird* sich nicht ändern. 
Sich dem Ziel zu verschreiben das zu ändern ist vielleicht lobenswert aber ohne jegliche Chance daran etwas zu ändern. Also entweder damit arrangieren oder oder die nächsten Jahre Windmühlen bekämpfen und auf ein Wunder hoffen. Aber bitte nicht versuchen den DIMB in einen aussichtslosen Kampf mit rein zu ziehen.


----------



## muddymartin (3. Dezember 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir dann doch die Frage, die 2m gehören abgeschafft und es ist legitim sie zu ignorieren. Beim Pedelec hat der Gesetzgeber aber die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen?



Das ist vermutlich die Grundsatzfrage, die es hier zu klären gilt: Helfen uns die zusätzlichen Stimmen der E-MTBler mehr Druck im Hinblick auf das Waldgesetz auszuüben oder schaden Sie durch den zusätzlichen Nutzungsdruck auf Dauer und führen zu einem kompletten Bann.

Meine Meinung: Für mich persönlich ist Freizeit- und Sportaktivität mit motorischer Unterstützung ebenfalls sehr fragwürdig, ein Grund, weshalb ich auch Alpinski ablehne. Aber Strom kommt ja aus der Steckdose. Sich zumindest anteilig mit fossilen Brennstoffen zum Spaß durch den Wald zu bewegen finde ich echt schwierig- wäre der Strom in den E-MTB komplett "öko", sehe das für mich anders aus.


----------



## Athabaske (3. Dezember 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Vergesst es. Pedelecs sind rechtlich Fahrräder und daran *wird* sich nicht ändern.


...daran muss sich doch gar nichts ändern. Es muss nur ein Verbot für motorisierte Fahrzeuge im Wald konkretisiert werden.


----------



## hfly (3. Dezember 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...daran muss sich doch gar nichts ändern. Es muss nur ein Verbot für motorisierte Fahrzeuge im Wald konkretisiert werden.



wird auch nicht passieren.

Das einzige was passieren kann ist das Wege für alle Fahrräder gesperrt werden bzw 2-Meter-Regel auch in anderen Bundesländern kommt.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Dezember 2018)

hfly schrieb:


> Das einzige was passieren kann ist das Wege für alle Fahrräder gesperrt werden bzw 2-Meter-Regel auch in anderen Bundesländern kommt.


...mit Verweis auf den (angeblich?) zusätzlichen Nutzungsdruck durch die E-Bikes.


hfly schrieb:


> Fakt das Pedelecs rechtlich Fahrräder sind


Sie sind dem Fahrrad gleichgestellt. Das ließe sich im Hinblick auf das Betretungsrecht aber leicht ändern.
Das sich zumindest der baden-württembergische Gesetzgeber dann doch nicht sicher ist, ob die Gleichstellung dauerhaft haltbar ist, erkennt man ja schon daran, das er Pedelecs im NatSchG (§44) extra erwähnt:


> *§ 44*
> *Schranken des Betretungsrechts*
> (zu § 59 Absatz 2 BNatSchG)
> 
> § 59 Absatz 1 BNatSchG umfasst nicht das Fahren mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen, das Abstellen von motorisierten Fahrzeugen und Anhängern, das Zelten oder das Feuermachen. Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern oder Pedelecs (Fahrräder mit elektrischer Motorunterstützung) ohne oder mit Anhänger, elektronischen Mobilitätshilfen nach § 1 Absatz 1 der Mobilitätshilfenverordnung sowie Krankenfahrstühlen mit oder ohne Motorantrieb ist auf hierfür geeigneten Wegen erlaubt. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen.





hfly schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht versuchen den DIMB in einen aussichtslosen Kampf mit rein zu ziehen.


Das kann kein vernünftiger Mensch wollen; mir würde es reichen, wenn sich die DIMB nicht aktiv für E-Bikes einsetzt. Das widerspricht ja auch der offiziellen Lesart "sind alles Fahrräder"...

Für alles andere werden die Verbände der Jäger und Grundbesitzer sorgen. Und wer denkt, das sich Industrie und Händler dafür interessieren, ob die von ihnen verkauften Produkte überhaupt einsetzbar sind befindet sich sowieso auf dem Holzweg; die werden sich da mit dem Sponsoring von ein paar MTB-Ghettos rauswinden.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Dezember 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der landesvater prüft doch immer noch, ob es sich bewährt.


....bis zum letzten Atemzug!


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Dezember 2018)

Top Artikel in der BZ.
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wand...sich-im-schwarzwald-immer-wieder-in-die-quere

Die Überschrift ist etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber der Beitrag arbeitet wirklich heraus wo die Konflikte liegen.


----------



## dopero (6. Dezember 2018)

Bestimmt super Artikel, wenn man angemeldet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belchenradler (23. Dezember 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Top Artikel in der BZ.
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wand...sich-im-schwarzwald-immer-wieder-in-die-quere
> 
> Die Überschrift ist etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber der Beitrag arbeitet wirklich heraus wo die Konflikte liegen.



Dies geschieht in diesem Artikel aber leider recht unreflektiert und weitgehend ohne Lösungsansätze, so daß beim breiten Publikum, unterm Strich, leider nur wieder hängen bleibt: Mit den Mountainbikern gibt es immer Probleme! Daß es, wenn man rücksichtsvoll und freundlich miteinander umgeht, in 98% aller Fälle überhaupt keine Probleme gibt mit der gemeinsamen Nutzung von Waldwegen, ist anscheinend kein Zeitungs-Artikel wert.

Ich kenne die meisten Protagonisten des Artikels persönlich. Auch mit diesem militanten Rentner und Mountainbikehasser W. Posselt  (dessen einzige Lebensaufgabe anscheinend darin besteht auf dem Bettlerpfad bei Sulzburg Mountainbiker schräg anzumachen), hatte ich es schon wiederholt zu tun.

Um solchen Leuten die Grundlage zu entziehen, muss die 2-Meter-Regel abgeschafft werden. Mit der derzeitigen grün-schwarzen Landesregierung in BW wird dies nicht mehr geschehen. Die nächsten Wahlen sind wohl leider erst im März 2021. Wer die Gesetzeslage ändern will, sollte sich gut überlegen wen er dann wählt.

Was mir aber Hoffnung macht sind jüngere Leute wie Mirko Bastian (erster Vorsitzender vom Schwarzwaldverein). Mirko fährt selbst intensiv Mountainbike, ist gegen die 2-Meter-Regel und entstaubt den Schwarzwaldverein von seinem alten, kleinkarierten Seppelhut-Image.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo! Mal ne kurze generelle Frage und haut mir ned gleich den Kopf runter falls dies schon angesprochen wurde, weil ich bin ned aus Baden Wuerttemberg.

Wenn es also solch eine Regelung gibt (2 Meter Regel oder aehnlich) wie wird die dann vollstreckt bzw. gibt es da eine Art Bussgeld Katalog?
Konnte da bisher nichts finden.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Januar 2019)

Die 2 Meter Regel wird in der Praxis ignoriert.

https://de.scribd.com/doc/148494585/Bikestudie-Schwarzwald-pdf
Seite 13: Anteil an MTB auf verbotenen Wegen 25-40%.

In der Praxis kommen vermutlich gelegentlich mündliche Verwarnungen vor. Verwarngelder sind mir in den letzten 5 Jahren nur 4 konkrete Fälle bekannt geworden. Dazu noch eine handvoll vom Hörensagen. Alle im niedrigen Bereich.

Die Bußgeldvorschriften hier: Beachte dass in schweren Fällen aber auch von den Regelsätzen nach oben abgewichen werden kann.

http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...000009885&doc.part=F&doc.price=0.0#focuspoint


----------



## write-only (30. Januar 2019)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> wie wird die dann vollstreckt


Nicht, höchstens Schmährufe von Reitern und Gassigehern zählen, wobei die auch eher selten sind.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (31. Januar 2019)

Ok, Danke !


----------



## Belchenradler (1. Februar 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die 2 Meter Regel wird in der Praxis ignoriert.




So ist es und das funktioniert ja auch im Normalfall problemlos. Etwaige Bussgelder sind auch nicht das Thema, zumal keine Behörde sich die dazu nötigen Kontrollen aufhalsen würde. 

Das Hauptproblem - was hier ja auch schon oft diskutiert wurde - bleibt aber leider nach wie vor bestehen: Was, wenn tatsächlich auf einem "unerlaubten" Trail in BW etwas Schlimmes passiert? Wenn sich ein Biker schwer verletzt, oder gar - worst case - zu Tode kommt? In der durch die 2-Meterregel entstandenen rechtlichen Grauzone liegt das eigentliche Problem. Da geht es im Ernstfall um Versicherungsleistungen die nicht  bewilligt werden und um horrende Schadensersatzansprüche.

Als ein Veranstalter der MTB-Touren, und Fahrtechniktrainings anbietet, möchte ich mich nicht in einen Rechtsstreit mit großen Versicherungen begeben müssen, sollte einem Teilnehmer, unglücklicherweise, auf einem Trail in BW etwas passieren. Das möchte wirklich keiner erleben! Und da nützen vermutlich dann auch irgendwelche Haftungsausschlusserklärungen im Zweifelsfall wenig.

Aber auch bei Privatpersonen die auf eigene Faust unterwegs sind könnte es passieren, daß Versicherungen im Ernstfall Zahlungen verweigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (1. Februar 2019)

Damit eine Versicherung die Leistung verweigern kann, ist es aber notwendig das der eigentliche Unfall vorsätzlich verursacht wurde.
Eine ordnungswidriges Befahren eines gesperrten Weges steht damit in keinem Zusammenhang.


----------



## Belchenradler (1. Februar 2019)

... und bei "vorsätzlich" beginnt schon die Grauzone: Hätte der Guide nicht wissen müssen, daß der Teilnehmer mit der Strecke überfordert ist? Hat er einen Unfall gar billigend in Kauf genommen? War der Teilnehmer zu 100% im Vorfeld umfassend informiert worden, was ihn da genau erwartet? War die Ausschreibung der Veranstaltung überhaupt zutreffend? Etc., etc.. Im Zweifelsfall findet sich da immer etwas.


----------



## Rajesh (1. Februar 2019)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> ... und bei "vorsätzlich" beginnt schon die Grauzone: Hätte der Guide nicht wissen müssen, daß der Teilnehmer mit der Strecke überfordert ist? Hat er einen Unfall gar billigend in Kauf genommen? War der Teilnehmer zu 100% im Vorfeld umfassend informiert worden, was ihn da genau erwartet? War die Ausschreibung der Veranstaltung überhaupt zutreffend? Etc., etc.. Im Zweifelsfall findet sich da immer etwas.


Die Punkte sind aber unabhängig von der 2m Regel.


----------



## Belchenradler (1. Februar 2019)

Richtig, das gilt natürlich überall. Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, sollte es in einem Personen-Schadensfall zu Rechtsstreitigkeiten vor Gericht kommen, wäre es bestimmt nicht förderlich für das Urteil, wenn auch noch zusätzlich Betretungsrechtsverstösse (oder wie auch immer man das nennt) hinzu kämen.


----------



## dopero (1. Februar 2019)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> ... und bei "vorsätzlich" beginnt schon die Grauzone: Hätte der Guide nicht wissen müssen, daß der Teilnehmer mit der Strecke überfordert ist? Hat er einen Unfall gar billigend in Kauf genommen? War der Teilnehmer zu 100% im Vorfeld umfassend informiert worden, was ihn da genau erwartet? War die Ausschreibung der Veranstaltung überhaupt zutreffend? Etc., etc.. Im Zweifelsfall findet sich da immer etwas.


Vorsatz wäre doch wohl nur gegeben wenn man mit der Absicht auf jeden Fall einen Unfall zu verursachen da jemanden lang schickt. Da man aber einem Guide wohl immer unterstellen wird er hätte ein Interesse daran seine Kunden wohlbehalten durch den Kurs zu bringen (allein schon aus Interesse an einer guten Reputation) wird man immer bei fahrlässig, und eben nicht vorsätzlich, landen.


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Februar 2019)

Heute in "Wer weiss denn sowas?":
Die 2-Meter-Regel in der Kategorie "Typisch Deutsch"

Und so tippen Mickie Krause und Elton auch auf Antwort "C", weil das mit dem Radfahren "Quatsch" ist. 

Ab Minute 7:30

http://mediathek.daserste.de/Wer-we...19/Video?bcastId=29322328&documentId=60096496


----------



## Werratte (9. Februar 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Heute in "Wer weiss denn sowas?":
> Die 2-Meter-Regel in der Kategorie "Typisch Deutsch"
> 
> Und so tippen Mickie Krause und Elton auch auf Antwort "C", weil das mit dem Radfahren "Quatsch" ist.
> ...


Da sieht man's wieder: Da kommt man mit gesundem Menschenverstand nicht drauf! ...und nicht mal mit krankem


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2019)

Die drei Gründe die im Beitrag für die 2-Meter-Regel genannt werden sind auch super ...

1. keine Gefährdung von Tieren
2. keine schäden am Weg
3. keine Störung/Gefährund von Wanderern

Damit wäre/ist das Gesetz in mindestens 2 von der Gründen auf Unterstellungen begründet ... oder gibt es Statistiken wieviele Tiere jedes Jahr durch Radfahrer getötet werden ? Gibt es Statistiken wieviele km Wanderweg jedes Jahr von MTBler vernichtet werden ? 
Man stelle sich vor man würde die gleichen Massstäbe an der Strassenverkehr anlegen ... es würde kein PKW und LKW mher fahren dürfen egal wie breit die Strasse !


----------



## orangerauch (10. Februar 2019)

Politik,  Gesetze, Verordnungen, DIN-Normen etc. werden von Interessensgruppen gemacht nicht vom gesunden Menschenverstand, sonst wären wir nicht da wo wir heute (auch global) inzwischen sind...


----------



## Deleted 326763 (10. Februar 2019)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Hallo! Mal ne kurze generelle Frage und haut mir ned gleich den Kopf runter falls dies schon angesprochen wurde, weil ich bin ned aus Baden Wuerttemberg.
> 
> Wenn es also solch eine Regelung gibt (2 Meter Regel oder aehnlich) wie wird die dann vollstreckt bzw. gibt es da eine Art Bussgeld Katalog?
> Konnte da bisher nichts finden.




Würde zweimal angezeigt, einmal Stuttgart Rotwildpark wo es sogar eine 3m Regelung gibt und das zweitemal in Umgebung Feldberg.
In Suttgart ging es um 50€, beim Feldberg waren es glaube ich 200€, do von wegen Rebhühner. Beides mal nichts gezahlt, ist dann halt eskaliert und sollte vor das Gericht gehen, würde aber vorher eingestellt. Die Gerichte sind überlastet und man kann sich darüber streiten, ob eine 3,30m breite Foresterspur zum Weg gehört oder nicht. Auch ob ein schmaler kurzer Streckenabschnitt jetzt geschoben werden muss oder nicht. 
Außerdem ist ein Teil der offiziellen Radlthonstrecke im Rotwildoark nur 2,70m breit!

Ich fahre/bewege mich seit 40 Jahren im Wald  auch querfeldein und lasse mir das nicht verbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (10. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> oder gibt es Statistiken wieviele Tiere jedes Jahr durch Radfahrer getötet werden ?


...die gibt es natürlich nicht. Erstens geht es nicht um direkt getötete Tiere, sondern um die Störung und evtl daraus resultierenden Todesfällen. Und dann wird es dem aufgescheuchten Tier egal sein ob es neben einem breiten oder einem schmalen Weg gestanden hat als es aufgescheucht wurde.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (11. Februar 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Würde zweimal angezeigt, einmal Stuttgart Rotwildpark wo es sogar eine 3m Regelung gibt und das zweitemal in Umgebung Feldberg.
> In Suttgart ging es um 50€, beim Feldberg waren es glaube ich 200€, do von wegen Rebhühner. Beides mal nichts gezahlt, ist dann halt eskaliert und sollte vor das Gericht gehen, würde aber vorher eingestellt. Die Gerichte sind überlastet und man kann sich darüber streiten, ob eine 3,30m breite Foresterspur zum Weg gehört oder nicht. Auch ob ein schmaler kurzer Streckenabschnitt jetzt geschoben werden muss oder nicht.
> Außerdem ist ein Teil der offiziellen Radlthonstrecke im Rotwildoark nur 2,70m breit!
> 
> Ich fahre/bewege mich seit 40 Jahren im Wald  auch querfeldein und lasse mir das nicht verbieten.



Und wie lief das dann ab? Wurdest du aufgehalten oder Anhand vom Autokennzeichen angezeigt? Oder rennt dort die Polizei durch den Wald?


----------



## Das-Licht (11. Februar 2019)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Und wie lief das dann ab? Wurdest du aufgehalten oder Anhand vom Autokennzeichen angezeigt? Oder rennt dort die Polizei durch den Wald?




...ich glaube nicht, dass der RomainK sagen wollte, er sei zwei mal angehalten worden, sondern dass es zwei bisher bekannte, dokumentierte Anzeigevorfälle gibt. Da es abseits des "Verbrechens" der 2 Meter-Regel ja noch andere Verstöße gibt, hier ein Beispiel wie sowas ablaufen kann:
Da gibt es irgendwo einen illegalen Trail. Er ist regional bekannt, und etliche MTBler reisen dort regelmäßig mit dem Auto an. Die Behörde muss also nun nichts weiter tun, als einen Beamten im Wald mit Videokamera und Funkgerät zu postieren, und weitere Beamte warten unten am Parkplatz. Du bist verpflichtet, Deine Personalien feststellen zu lassen (so schon mehrfach geschehen an der "Rinne" bei Darmstadt/Hessen). Natürlich kannst Du abhauen, doch das ist dann "Flucht" und zieht ein ganz anderes Register nach. Es muss nicht die Polizei sein, auch der Förster ist ein Hilfsbeamter der Staatsanwaltschaft mit entsprechenden hoheitlichen Befugnissen. Auch ein Jäger, ein Waldarbeiter oder ein sonstiger Bürger dürfte einen MTBler "festhalten" wenn bestimmte Voraussetzungen vorliegen. Das alleinige Befahren eines illegalen Trails würde wohl nicht reichen, doch bei Gefährdung, Nötigung, etc. ist das durchaus möglich. Es muss die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt bleiben. 
https://www.anwalt.org/jedermannsrecht/

Anekdote dazu: Auf dieser Tour
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gef...t-peter-schlickenrieder.764391/#post-13229423
ist das übrigens - ungerechtfertigterweise - passiert. Leider finde ich meinen Bericht über das Geschehnis nicht mehr. Ein Spaziergängerpärchen blockierte mit Nordic-Walking Stöcken den -über 2 M breiten - Weg, der zudem bereits einige hundert Meter auf hessischem Gebiet lag. Es drohte der Gruppe - an die 50 MTBler - mit Forst und Polizei. Dumm war für die Beiden nur, dass Landrat und Förster mit in der Gruppe waren.


----------



## Rajesh (11. Februar 2019)

Und die Herrschaften wegen Nötigung angezeigt?

Bei dem Jedermannrecht muss man sich schon sehr sicher sein sonst ist man schnell selbst im Unrecht (Freiheitsberaubung, Nötigung)


----------



## hfly (11. Februar 2019)

*folgender Text ist meine pers. Meinung - keine Rechtsberatung ;-) *

§127 StPO gilt nur bei Straftaten die begangen wurden ( Verdacht reicht nicht).

Nötigung ist keine Straftat die mit mind. 1 Jahr Gefängnis geahndet wird und daher kein Grund fürs Jedermansrecht.
Nötigung *KANN* mit Gefängnis geahndet werden.

"Wer einen Menschen rechtswidrig mit Gewalt oder durch Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung, Duldung oder Unterlassung nötigt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. (Quelle: § 240 Abs. 1 StGB)"

Jedermannsrecht fällt raus als Grundlage zur Personalienfestellung.



> Auch ein Jäger, ein Waldarbeiter oder ein sonstiger Bürger dürfte einen MTBler "festhalten" wenn bestimmte Voraussetzungen vorliegen



Dann nenne die Vorraussetzungen bitte.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (11. Februar 2019)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Und wie lief das dann ab? Wurdest du aufgehalten oder Anhand vom Autokennzeichen angezeigt? Oder rennt dort die Polizei durch den Wald?



Das erste mal habe ich einen Jäger angezeigt. War abends unterwegs und der hat mich vom Hochsitz aus verbal mit Schusswaffengebrsuch bedroht.
War im Winter und der war wohl sauer, das ich ihm den Abend versaut habe. 
Interessanterweise wurde dies nicht weiter verfolgt. Das Gartenamt war wegen Überschreitung der 3m Regel wesentlich penetranter.
Wie gesagt, auch das wurde eingestellt.

Der zweite Fall ereignete sich während einer Nachttour, da kam mir der Förster entgegen, war wohl auf dem Weg zum Aufsitz. War in Begleitung eines Hundes, da wäre es wenig sinnvoll gewesen abzuhauen.


----------



## dizoe67 (11. Februar 2019)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> .[...] Leider finde ich meinen Bericht über das Geschehnis nicht mehr.[...].



Meintest Du diesen Beitrag?


----------



## Rajesh (11. Februar 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> *folgender Text ist meine pers. Meinung - keine Rechtsberatung ;-) *
> 
> §127 StPO gilt nur bei Straftaten die begangen wurden ( Verdacht reicht nicht).
> 
> ...


Recht konfus dein Beitrag

- auch Diebstahl *KANN* mit einer Freiheitsstrafe bestaft werden. Trotzdem ist es eine Straftat.
- ich habe nicht zu Festhalten (Nötigung) aufgerufen, sondern nur zum Anzeigen
- die beiden Wanderer haben mit Gewalt (in den Wegstellen mit Stöcken) die Radfahrer am Weiterfahren gehindert => Nötigung


----------



## Das-Licht (11. Februar 2019)

dizoe67 schrieb:


> Meintest Du diesen Beitrag?




ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (11. Februar 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> *folgender Text ist meine pers. Meinung - keine Rechtsberatung ;-) *
> 
> §127 StPO gilt nur bei Straftaten die begangen wurden ( Verdacht reicht nicht).
> 
> ...



... bsp. Du schädigst eine Sache, ein Tier oder eine Person, Du gefährdest Sachen oder Personen. Auch zu diesen beiden Beispielen hatte ich hier schon mal irgend wann etwas geschrieben, was rechtlich dazu getaugt hätte, ebenjenes "Festhalten" zu begründen. Bsp.: Ich glaube es war 2017/18 im Winter, als ein MTBler trotz Absperrung, zudem querfeldein direkt durch eine Fällung fuhr - also im Fällbereich des bereits angesägten Baumes. Er hat damit nicht nur sich selbst, sondern auch das Leben der beiden Waldarbeiter gefährdet. Er flüchtete unerkannt, und es gab dann hier noch einigen Diskussionsbedarf der MTB-Multiplikatoren (wie mir) mit dem Forst. 1995 wurde ein Hund an einem Dorfende in einer abschüssigen Sackgasse, die in einen Weg mit dem Schild 250 gekennzeichnet ist, von einem herabrasenden MTBler mit dem Fuß "aus dem Weg" getreten. Der Hund flog ca. 3 Meter weit, ein Dobermann! Er hatte mehrere Rippen geprellt. Der Hund lag mit einem weiteren Hund in der Sonne auf dem warmen Teer und döste. Das Dorf hatte - wen wundert´s - landwirtschaftliche Anwesen, mit regelmäßig frei laufenden Tieren, vom Huhn über die Katze, bis zu Hund, Esel, Perd, Rind. Der Hund ging dem MTBler "zu langsam" aus dem Weg. Die Hunde waren auf über 200 Meter als Hindernis erkennbar.  Auch hier flüchtete der Täter unerkannt. Beide Fälle berechtigen zum "Festhalten" wie mir im Nachgang von entsprechend autorisierten Amtspersonen nahegelegt wurde.  Nicht zum "Festhalten" berechtigt ist man ohne amtliche Befungnis (was dann eine Festnahme wäre) wenn Jemand einen illegalen Trail befährt, an der Weiterfahrt gehindert wird, und dann körperlich angegangen wird. Stichwort Verhältnismäßigkeit. Steht so ähnlich in dem von mir gesetztem Link. 

"Nötigung" war dann von mir - im juristischem Sinne - womöglich eine falsche Wortwahl. Wobei es da wohl auch, frei nach Rechtsanwaltsweisheit heißt: "...es kommt darauf an..." . Denn - wie in Deinem Textzitat ersichtlich - gehen mit einer Nötigung oft weitere Straftatbestände einher: "Gewalt" gegen eine Sache oder Person, also bsp. Sachbeschädigung und Körperverletzung. Doch das wird nun wegen diesen einen Wortes, dass man im Allgemeinem im textlichen Kontext verstehen sollte/kann, zu sehr off topic. Ich bin kein Jurist und nutze meinen Wortschatz in der für Laien gebräuchlichen Form.


----------



## Das-Licht (11. Februar 2019)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Und die Herrschaften wegen Nötigung angezeigt?
> 
> Bei dem Jedermannrecht muss man sich schon sehr sicher sein sonst ist man schnell selbst im Unrecht (Freiheitsberaubung, Nötigung)



...ich glaube, das hat für die Leute kein Nachspiel gehabt. Wir sind ja dann weiter gefahren. Sicherlich könnte man sowas eskalieren lassen, doch wem ist damit am Ende geholfen? Es gibt nur Verlierer. 

Glücklicherweise gehen wohl fast alle der - eigentlich seltenen - Konflikte so aus. Am Ende siegt dann doch der gesunde Menschenverstand. Bei uns in Nordbaden, mit mäandernder Grenzlinie auf Wegen und Pfaden zu Hessen, interessiert die 2 Meter Regel eigentlich kaum Jemanden. Konflikte entstehen nach meiner Erfahrung (und der Erfahrungen von Bekannten) oft durch andere Situationen. Und die sind unabhängig davon, ob es ein illegaler Trail ist, oder eine Fortsautobahn. Unaufmerksamkeit, Geltungsbedürfnis, Rücksichtslosigkeit, Unwissenheit, Ignoranz, und Kombinationen daraus. Und das zählt dann für alle Waldnutzer.


----------



## HelmutK (11. Februar 2019)

Zu Recht wurde schon darauf hingewiesen, dass das sog. Jedermannsrecht zur vorläufigen Festnahme, das in § 127 Abs. 1 Strafprozessordnung geregelt ist, nur bei Straftaten zur Anwendung kommen kann. Für das Recht der Ordnungswidrigkeiten regelt dagegen § 46 Abs. 3 des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten ausdrücklich, dass das in der Strafprozessordnung geregelte Jedermannsrecht zur vorläufigen Festnahme bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten nicht besteht. Damit gibt es bei Verstößen gegen Bestimmungen der Landeswald- oder der Landesnaturschutzgesetze, die in der Regel lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellen, kein Jedermannsrecht. Wird man trotzdem festgehalten, so handelt die betreffende Person rechtswidrig und macht sich strafbar.

Das Recht zur Feststellung der Identität steht dagegen, wie auch schon an anderer Stelle in diesem Thread ausgeführt, nur nur den nach den jeweils einschlägigen Gesetzen dazu legitimierten Personen zu, z. B. Polizeibeamten und bestimmten anderen Amtsträgern (nicht zwingend Beamte, sondern in Gesetzen i. d. R. als Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft definierte Personen). Dementsprechend müssen sich diese Personen vor der Identitätsfeststellung auch entsprechend legitimieren (z. B. durch ihren Dienstausweis), damit der Betroffene auch prüfen kann, ob die betreffende Person überhaupt zu einer Identitätsfeststellung berechtigt ist. Das sie das ist und durch Vorlage ihres Dienstausweises auch beweisen kann, reicht aber für eine Identitätsfeststellung noch nicht aus. Vielmehr muss als weitere Voraussetzung auch ein die Identitätsfeststellung rechtfertigender Grund/Anlass vorliegen, der gesetzlich geregelt ist. Einfach so und nach Belieben wäre eine Identitätsfeststellung rechtswidrig. Das bedeutet, dass die Person, die Euren Ausweis sehen möchte, Euch auch den Grund dafür nennen muss, so dass man prüfen kann, ob die Identitätsfeststellung zu Recht erfolgt.

Und erst wenn diese beiden Voraussetzungen vorliegen - zur Identitätsfeststellung berechtigte Person und gesetzlicher Grund für die Identitätsfeststellung - kann In diesem Rahmen, auch das Recht zum Festhalten, Durchsuchen sowie ggf. Verbringen auf eine Wache zum Zweck der Identitätsfeststellung eingreifen. Liegen diese Voraussetzungen dagegen nicht vor, so handelt die betreffende Person rechtswidrig und macht sich ggf. auch strafbar. Das rechtswidrige Androhen von Maßnahmen kann - ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und natürlich immer in Abhängigkeit von den tatsächlichen objektiven und subjektiven Umständen - als Nötigung, die Anwendung körperlicher Gewalt als Körperverletzung und das Festhalten als Freiheitsberaubung angesehen werden. Darüber hinaus können dadurch auch zivilrechtliche Ansprüche bis hin zum Schadenersatzanspruch ausgelöst werden.


----------



## HelmutK (11. Februar 2019)

Noch nicht angesprochen wurde das sog. zivilrechtliche Selbsthilferecht, das eine Festnahme rechtfertigen kann. Auf dieses Recht könnten sich z. B. Waldbesitzer (oder ihre Beauftragten, z. B. Mitarbeiter) berufen, wenn die Voraussetzungen der §§ 858 bis 860 BGB und § 229 BGB vorliegen. Das wäre z. B. der Fall, wenn jemand nicht auf Wegen, sondern "querfeldein" mit dem Fahrrad/Mountainbike fährt oder wenn jemand illegal einen Trail in den Wald baut und dabei vom Waldbesitzer "auf frischer Tat" erwischt wird. Allerdings ist dieses Selbsthilferecht nicht einfach anzuwenden, sondern hat hohe Hürden und kann bei falscher oder unberechtigter Anwendung (vgl. u. a. auch §§ 230 und 231 BGB) für den Betreffenden ernsthafte Konsequenzen (u. a. eigene Strafbarkeit und Schadensersatzansprüche des Festgehaltenen) haben.


----------



## trail_desire (7. März 2019)

Hab das mal aus dem Lokalforum kopiert..... vielleicht kommen hier mehr Klicks.... Danke im Vorraus an alle.....

_Danke @ Maxi für die Vorlage_


Hallo zusammen,
der MTB-Club Karlsruhe nimmt bei einem Wettbewerb der Stadtwerke-Karlsruhe teil.

Es gilt Klicks zu sammeln und es winkt dem Verein ein Geldpreis. Eine kleine Finanzspritze würde unseren Trails hier sicher gut tun.

Also bitte um einen kurzen Klick, ist in 30 Sekunden erledigt und ohne Eingabe von irgendwelchen Daten.

Link:
https://vereine.stadtwerke-karlsruhe.de/profile/trailcenter-albtal/

Ach so, das ganze geht bis zum 11.03. und ihr könnt täglich eure Stimme vergeben. Daher gerne auch mehrmals.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Mai 2019)

Diese Urteil könnte dabei helfen, den oft bemühten Vorwand "Haftung" zu entkräften, mit dem ja leider auch immer wieder die Notwendigkeit der 2-Meter-Regel begründet wird, weil... ja weil "Haftung" halt... 

Open Trails Beitrag bei Facebook von heute:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/2125504990904466

Falls gerade kein Facebook zur Hand hier der Zeitungsartikel dazu:
https://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lok...-gegen-stadt-nideggen-abgewiesen_aid-35657919

Und das Urteil:
https://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/lgs/...RkdsxY-OkIkakCmrnZJfo7S0HAn_VaKSf_sVF-8RrHHBw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (4. Mai 2019)

Guter Richter. So leid es mir für den Biker tut, aber “auf Sicht“ fahren ist nun mal zwingend. Wanderer klagen ja auch nicht, wenn es sie streckt, weil sie in die Landschaft geschaut haben. 
Deshalb ist das tatsächlich ein sehr hilfreiches Urteil.
Eigenverantwortung und Basta!


----------



## DMLRUS (4. Mai 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Guter Richter. So leid es mir für den Biker tut, aber “auf Sicht“ fahren ist nun mal zwingend. Wanderer klagen ja auch nicht, wenn es sie streckt, weil sie in die Landschaft geschaut haben.
> Deshalb ist das tatsächlich ein sehr hilfreiches Urteil.
> Eigenverantwortung und Basta!




Mich würde interessieren was hat den Mann dazu bewegt gegen den Stadt zu klagen.


----------



## Athabaske (4. Mai 2019)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was hat den Mann dazu bewegt gegen den Stadt zu klagen.


...die Seuche unserer Gesellschaft. Alle Rechte für mich und alle Pflichten für die anderen. Spassmaximierung bei abgegebener Verantwortung.


----------



## Black-Under (4. Mai 2019)

DMLRUS schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was hat den Mann dazu bewegt gegen den Stadt zu klagen.


Genau weil man aus Unfähigkeit fällt, klagt man erst mal. Typisch deutsch, erst mal einen Schuldigen suchen, sich selbst an die Nase fassen kann man nicht.


----------



## scratch_a (4. Mai 2019)

Mich würde interessieren, ob der Mann wirklich von sich aus geklagt hat oder seine Versicherung versucht, was zu holen. Immerhin waren die Kosten offensichtlich nicht gerade unerheblich.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Mai 2019)

Die (Behandlungs-)Kosten gingen eigentlich, das geforderte Schmerzensgeld ist happig.


----------



## Black-Under (4. Mai 2019)

Schaut euch das Foto an, wer da stürzt sollte nicht mit dem MTB in den Wald. Oder sich zumindest nicht beschweren. Andere suchen solche Stellen.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Mai 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Schaut euch das Foto an, wer da stürzt sollte nicht mit dem MTB in den Wald. Oder sich zumindest nicht beschweren. Andere suchen solche Stellen.


Das Foto im Artikel ist bereits nach der ebenfalls im Artikel erwähnten Entschärfung derStelle. So sah es vorher aus, aber so wirklich erkennen kann man auch da nicht, wie er es geschafft hat, so über den Lenker zu gehen, dass sich der Helm gespalten hat.


----------



## scratch_a (4. Mai 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die (Behandlungs-)Kosten gingen eigentlich, das geforderte Schmerzensgeld ist happig.



Mhh...irgendwie komme ich da nicht ganz mit.

- Rettungshubschrauber
- "Fraktur der Wirbelkörper BWK 5-7, offenes Schädelhirntrauma, dislozierte Impressionsfraktur der Vorderwand des rechten Sinus frontalis, nicht dislozierte Haarriss-Fraktur der Hinterwand des rechten Sinus frontalis und eine Skalpierungsverletzung am Kopf. Die Wirbelfraktur wurde in einem operativen Eingriff versorgt. Er befand sich bis zum 11.08.2017 in stationärer Behandlung. In der Zeit vom 23.08. bis 19.09.2017 schloss sich ein Aufenthalt im E Reha-Zentrum an. Bis zum 07.01.2018 war der Kläger vollständig arbeitsunfähig."
- der "Verdienstausfall" bezieht sich ja anscheinend nur auf seine (Neben-?)Erwerbstätigkeit, da er ja in Vollzeit in 5 Monaten mit Sicherheit mehr verdient

Also für die Krankenkasse kam da bestimmt etwas zusammen, aber laut Urteil hat diese ja nicht geklagt?

Für mich liest es sich fast so, als hätten die Eltern da etwas angeschoben.
Ich persönlich würde mich da wohl eher schämen, wenn es mich da an so einer Stelle so zerlegt, als das ich dann auch noch klagen würde.


----------



## prince67 (4. Mai 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Typisch deutsch


Ich kanns nicht mehr hören bzw lesen.
Wenns zutrifft, dann müsstest du es auch machen, es sei denn du bist kein Deutscher.

Vielleicht ist es "typisch deutsch" dass immer alles und jeder typisiert werden muss
-typisch MTB Fahrer
-typsich RR Fahrer
-typisch E Bike Fahrer
...


Sorry für OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (9. Mai 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht mehr hören bzw lesen.
> Wenns zutrifft, dann müsstest du es auch machen, es sei denn du bist kein Deutscher.



Doch es gibt ein typisch und Fakt ist, dass viele in Deutschland gerne erst mal jemanden suchen der Schuld ist, anstatt sich an die eigene Nase zu fassen. Im europäischen Umland gibt es weit weniger solcher Klagen vor Gericht. 

Man kann so etwas nur ändern indem man einsieht, dass es so ist, das nennt man Selbstreflektion. Genau aus diesem Grund mache ich so etwas ja nicht.


----------



## write-only (9. Mai 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Doch es gibt ein typisch und Fakt ist, dass viele in Deutschland gerne erst mal jemanden suchen der Schuld ist, anstatt sich an die eigene Nase zu fassen. Im europäischen Umland gibt es weit weniger solcher Klagen vor Gericht.


Da hast du sicher ne Quelle dafür, oder?


----------



## wenus (10. Mai 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht mehr hören bzw lesen.
> Wenns zutrifft, dann müsstest du es auch machen, es sei denn du bist kein Deutscher.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es "typisch deutsch" dass immer alles und jeder typisiert werden muss
> ...


Natürlich gibts Eigenschaften die typisch deutsch sind. Manche hat man, manche nicht. Und wenn man eine nicht hat ist man trotzdem Deutscher. Eventuell ist man dann kein typisch Deutscher.


----------



## Aldar (10. Mai 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Im europäischen Umland gibt es weit weniger solcher Klagen vor Gericht.


Könnte aber auch an der Unterschiedlichen Gesetzgebung liegen


----------



## Grossvater (10. Mai 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch an der Unterschiedlichen Gesetzgebung liegen


ja sichi - an der typisch deutschen Gesetzgebung halt


----------



## prince67 (10. Mai 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Doch es gibt ein typisch und Fakt ist, dass viele in Deutschland gerne erst mal jemanden suchen der Schuld ist, anstatt sich an die eigene Nase zu fassen.


Wenn du Einzelfälle als "typisch" titulieren willst, dann bitte.
da sind Pädophile, Mörder,... auch typisch Deutsch



Black-Under schrieb:


> Im europäischen Umland gibt es weit weniger solcher Klagen vor Gericht.


Und das weißt du woher?
Hast du Statistiken?


----------



## Aldar (10. Mai 2019)

Grossvater schrieb:


> ja sichi - an der typisch deutschen Gesetzgebung halt



Eben  in Deutschland muss immer einer Bezahlen und da es nicht immer sicher ist wer das ist wird halt geklagt ( evtl. findet sich ja jemand anderes der zahlt) , das ist soweit mir bewusst in den erweiterten Nachbarländern nicht überall gleich , so das man ( und die Versicherungen ) oft gar keinen anlass hat zu klagen weil man weis ( oder glaubt zu wissen) das man das selber zahlen muss.


----------



## Grossvater (10. Mai 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Eben  in Deutschland muss immer einer Bezahlen und da es nicht immer sicher ist wer das ist wird halt geklagt ( evtl. findet sich ja jemand anderes der zahlt) , das ist soweit mir bewusst in den erweiterten Nachbarländern nicht überall gleich , so das man ( und die Versicherungen ) oft gar keinen anlass hat zu klagen weil man weis ( oder glaubt zu wissen) das man das selber zahlen muss.


Typisch oder nicht typisch - keine Ahnung.
Letztendlich ist es nmV ein wesentlicher Bestandteil eines Rechtsstaats, sich an ein Gericht wenden zu können, wenn man der Meinung ist, etwas klären lassen zu  müssen (ich sags mal so rum ganz neutral).
Anschliessend entscheidet ein unabhängiger Richter dann, was Sache ist. Thats all. Daran ist zunächst ja mal nix schlimmes festzustellen. Ausserdem kann eine Klage ja auch abgewiesen werden.

Auf den ersten Blick hab ich natürlich auch gedacht, was hatte der denn mit dem MTB im Wald verloren  Und dann auch noch klagen.

Aber es ist halt sein gutes Recht (ggfls eben auch sein Recht, bescheuert zu sein). 
Und offensichtlich wars der Justiz auch nicht zu doof, den Fall zu verhandeln.

Wenn, dann müsste man hier wohl eher "typisch Rechtstaat" sagen. Kommt auch nicht gut.
Ergo - das ganze "typisch..."  alle und alles über einen Kamm scheren bringt halt rein gar nichts.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Mai 2019)

Wisst Ihr, was mal wirklich typisch deutsch ist? Die Diskussion hier.  Und die 2-Meter-Regel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (11. Mai 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und die 2-Meter-Regel.


Dann schau Dir mal die entsprechende Regelung im Veneto (Norditalien) an.


----------



## wenus (11. Mai 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr, was mal wirklich typisch deutsch ist? Die Diskussion hier.  Und die 2-Meter-Regel.


Ja stimmt, das ist auch schon wieder typisch deutsch. Wenn es irgendjemanden beruhigt, nehm ich mein erstes “Typisch Deutsch” hiermit zurück.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2019)

Typisch deutsch ist es jedenfalls, alles, was man als negativ erlebt/empfindet als "typisch deutsch" zu bezeichnen, dagegen bei anderen Gruppen gehäuft negatives Verhalten/Eigenheiten als Einzelfälle einzustufen und vergleichbare Pauschalaussagen als rassistisch zu bezeichnen... Negative kulturelle Eigenheiten ausschließlich bei uns? Ernsthaft?


----------



## wenus (17. Mai 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Typisch deutsch ist es jedenfalls, alles, was man als negativ erlebt/empfindet als "typisch deutsch" zu bezeichnen, dagegen bei anderen Gruppen gehäuft negatives Verhalten/Eigenheiten als Einzelfälle einzustufen und vergleichbare Pauschalaussagen als rassistisch zu bezeichnen... Negative kulturelle Eigenheiten ausschließlich bei uns? Ernsthaft?


Nee, nicht alle negativen Eigenschaften, aber bestimmte. Und dann gibt es auch noch positive. Andere Länder/Kulturen haben dann wieder andere typische Eigenschaften. Typisch im Sinn von tritt häufiger auf als beim Durchschnitt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2019)

wenus schrieb:


> Nee, nicht alle negativen Eigenschaften, aber bestimmte. Und dann gibt es auch noch positive. Andere Länder/Kulturen haben dann wieder andere typische Eigenschaften. Typisch im Sinn von tritt häufiger auf als beim Durchschnitt.


Auf nichts anderes wollte ich raus. Genau diese faire Betrachtungsweise, dieses Nicht-mit-zweierlei-Maß-Messen ist es, was ich mir wünsche, aber leider oft vermisse. 
Ich habe nämlich leider den Eindruck, dass meist keinerlei Hemmungen bestehen, negative kulturelle Eigenschaften (von denen es selbstverständlich genügend gibt) von Deutschen hervorzuheben. Positive werden dann ungerne genannt, man will ja nicht chauvinistisch, patriotisch oder noch schlimmeres sein. Bei anderen Gruppen hingegen ist es verpönt, negative kulturelle Eigenschaften zu benennen. Das wird dann schnell als gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit, Rassismus usw. bezeichnet; und ein einziges positives Gegenbeispiel hat gefälligst zu genügen, um eine statistische Häufigkeit komplett zu ignorieren.
Kulturelle Eigenart heißt ja gerade nicht, dass absolut jedes Exemplar einer Gruppe im selben Maß eine gewisse Eigenschaft aufweist, sondern dass sie verglichen mit anderen Kulturen im Schnitt deutlich häufiger bzw. deutlich ausgeprägter bei dieser kulturellen Gruppe zu finden ist. Weil sie halt durch gemeinsame Werte, Erziehung, generationenlange Übung als Denk- und Verhaltensmuster "eingeschliffen" ist.

Positive kulturelle Eigenschaften von anderen Kulturen hingegen werden dann wieder gerne lobend erwähnt, die negativen Gegenbeispiele ausgeklammert. Und dass manche Eigenschaften die zwei Seiten einer Medaille sind, wird auch gerne übersehen:
Gesetze einzuhalten z. B. kann auf der einen Seite lästig sein, wenn peinlichst genau ohne Nachzudenken jede noch so idiotische Vorschrift eingehalten wird, auch wenn keiner guckt und keiner durch die Missachtung geschädigt würde.
Auf der anderen Seite sorgt es auch für Sicherheit. Dafür, dass man sich grundsätzlich darauf verlassen kann, dass auch andere die Vorschriften einhalten und man nicht immer den schlimmsten Fall denken und sein Recht mit Hilfe seiner Angehörigen/Freunde mit Gewalt durchsetzen muss.

Bescheidenheit ist ja durchaus eine Zier, aber einen einigermaßen vernünftigen, unverkrampften Umgang auch mit der eigenen Kultur vermisse ich oft.

Sorry für den ausschweifenden Offtopic-Beitrag! Das schwelte wohl schon länger, und hier passte es gerade einigermaßen.


----------



## Black-Under (17. Mai 2019)

Wo ist das Problem negative Eigenschaften anzumerken, fühlst Du dich dann in deiner Ehre  gekränkt. 
Nur wer seine negativen Eigenschaften erkennt kann diese ändern. Ich hatte noch nie ein Problem damit, wenn mir einer meine persönlichen negativen Eigenschaften aufzeigt, nur so kann man an sich arbeiten und besser werden. Das ist überall so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2019)

Da habe ich überhaupt kein Problem damit. Lies mein Posting noch einmal sorgfältig, und Du verstehst vielleicht, auf was ich hinaus möchte. Eigentlich dachte ich, mich klar genug ausgedrückt zu haben.


----------



## Black-Under (17. Mai 2019)

Ich habe dich schon verstanden, aber wenn ich bei unseren Kindern eine negative Eigenschaft anmerke, zähle ich auch nicht alle anderen positiven auf.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2019)

Nein, hast Du leider nicht. Mir geht's nicht darum, dass jede Kritik positiv verpackt werden muss. Dass jede bittere Pille mit einem Lob verknüpft werden muss. Nein! Kritik muss man aushalten können.

Mir geht es um das näher dargelegte Messen mit zweierlei Maß. Um eine generelle Darstellung immer nur der negativen Seiten, während bei anderen Kulturen regelmäßig nur die positiven Seiten hervorgeheben werden bzw. gleich behauptet wird, es gebe keine kulturellen Besonderheiten (wenn man ansonsten einräumen müsste, dass bestimmte negative Sachen gehäuft vorkommen). Das ist es, was mir aufstößt. Selbsthass ist nämlich auch keine gute Eigenschaft.


----------



## Black-Under (17. Mai 2019)

Weia, mir fällt dazu nur ein: "mimimimimi"


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2019)

Kannst Du gerne so sehen, auch wenn's schade ist. Trotzdem schönes Wochenende!


----------



## mw.dd (18. Mai 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Um eine generelle Darstellung immer nur der negativen Seiten, während bei anderen Kulturen regelmäßig nur die positiven Seiten hervorgeheben werden


Wo habe ich das bloß schonmal gelesen? Warte, ich komme gleich drauf...


Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> hier passte es gerade einigermaßen.


Nein. Du verwechselst gerade pi-news mit mtb-news.de.


----------



## Black-Under (18. Mai 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Positive kulturelle Eigenschaften von anderen Kulturen hingegen werden dann wieder gerne lobend erwähnt, die negativen Gegenbeispiele ausgeklammert.



Hast Du eigentlich dein unten stehendes Zitat verstanden: 
K. Tucholsky: "Im übrigen gilt ja hier derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als der, der den Schmutz macht."

Ich glaube nicht.


Dann noch:





Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> aber einen einigermaßen vernünftigen, unverkrampften Umgang auch mit der eigenen Kultur vermisse ich oft.



Es ist doch gerade unverkrampft wenn man Fehler und negative Seiten eingesteht. Die Zeiten der "Herrenrasse" sind zum Glück vorbei. 
Du wiedersprichts auch hier Dir hier selber.


----------



## Deleted 247804 (18. Mai 2019)

Über die Frage wer denn nun das Tucholsky Zitat nicht wirklich verstanden hat, kann man sehr trefflich diskutieren..........
Die Masse hier ist aber schon sehr gut konditioniert.


----------



## Black-Under (18. Mai 2019)

Wer sich über das Leben von Tucholsky informiert, weiss wie es gemeint war. Gerade zu der Zeit in der es entstand sagt viel. Damals gab es auch Stimmen der "besseren" deutschen Kultur und wer etwas dagegen sagte war der schlimme.


----------



## Deleted 247804 (18. Mai 2019)

Es geht nicht um die bessere Kultur oder Herrenrassen, es geht um das offene Ansprechen von Missständen und Problemen. 
Aber egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (18. Mai 2019)

davice schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die bessere Kultur oder Herrenrassen, es geht um das offene Ansprechen von Missständen und Problemen.
> Aber egal.


Na eben und ich habe offen einen Missstand angesprochen .... so what?


----------



## wastl59 (19. Mai 2019)

Man habt Ihr Probleme


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Mai 2019)

*CDU Baden-Württemberg Vorschlag gefährdet das Betretungsrecht im Wald.*

Dr. Patrick Rapp, forstpolitischer Sprecher der CDU Baden-Württemberg, spricht am Rande der Debatte zur Forstreform von einem neuen Bezahlmodell für Waldbesitzer. Diese sollen finanziell entschädigt werden, wenn sie die Einzelausweisung von MTB-Strecken auf Wegen unter 2-Meter-Breite auf ihrem Grundstück akzeptieren.

Die Waldbesitzer hatten noch in der Petitionsanhörung für die Einzelausweisung von MTB-Strecken anstelle der Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel votiert. Nachdem sie dann genau diese Ausweisung die letzten Jahre blockiert haben, soll jetzt die Lösung eine finanzielle Entschädigung sein? Damit gäbe es keinerlei Interesse mehr, die 2-Meter-Regel abzuschaffen.

Damit hätten wir dann die Situation wie in Österreich, dass der Gesetzgeber das freie Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer einschränkt, um im Gegenzug die Waldbesitzer für die einzelnen Ausnahmen zu bezahlen. Ein massiver Eingriff in das vom Bundeswaldgesetz vorgesehene Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer! Dieser Logik folgend wäre auch zu befürchten, dass in Zukunft alle Aktivitäten, die nicht auf den forstwirtschaftlich notwendigen Forststraßen passieren, nur noch dann möglich sind, wenn der Tourismus dafür bezahlt. So könnte auch die Ausweisung von Wanderwegen betroffen sein, weil der Waldbesitzer von sich aus kein Interesse hat, die schmalen Wanderwege auf seinem Grundstück zu dulden.

Der propagierte baden-württembergische Sonderweg bei den Radfahrern stellt das allgemeine Betretungsrecht in Frage. Eine sehr ernst zu nehmende Gefahr. Nicht nur für die Radfahrer.

Video der Landtagsdebatte: Minute 2:08:09
https://www.landtag-bw.de/home/mediathek/videos/2019/20190515sitzung0911.html

Zugehöriger Artikel in der schwäb. Zeitung (Paywall)
https://www.schwaebische.de/sueden/baden-wuerttemberg_artikel,-ärger-um-mountainbike-trails-wie-es-radlern-im-wald-leichter-gemacht-werden-soll-_arid,11056552.html?fbclid=IwAR2HsN9HoVAyUWO4PclpqjUS3RvofmYb823UKniYaoQrk4Hiqq_ITI76uAM


----------



## scratch_a (21. Mai 2019)

Na dann Glückwunsch...wenn sich das wirklich mal bei euch durchsetzen sollte, dann ist das nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis andere Bundesländer nachziehen wollen.


----------



## write-only (21. Mai 2019)

Kanns kaum erwarten dass die CDU Wähler endlich aussterben...


----------



## TTT (22. Mai 2019)

Der Vollständigkeit halber sollte man aber auch sagen, dass sich in dem Artikel auch der Grüne Reinhold Pix für das Bezahlmodell ausspricht. Dieser hatte sich seinerzeit schon vehement für ein Scheitern der Petition eingesetzt und seine Parteikollegen eindrücklich davor gewarnt, auf die juristischen Bedenken gegen die 2m-Regel einzugehen! Die Grünen in BW sind die schlimmeren CDU'ler!


----------



## Athabaske (22. Mai 2019)

write-only schrieb:


> CDU *Wähler*





TTT schrieb:


> auch der Grüne Reinhold Pix


Pix wählt ja vielleicht auch CDU?


----------



## Marius22 (23. Mai 2019)

Weiß jemand was die anderen Parteien zu diesem CDU Vorschlag zu sagen haben? 

Bzw.: welcher Verein würde hier etwas aus bikersicht willkommenes befürworten?


----------



## kurbeltom (23. Mai 2019)

Meinst du die Meinung der PArtei

vor der Wahl

oder das normale LEben hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (23. Mai 2019)

https://www.jungelistestuttgart.de/programm-2019/wald/

Sonst hab ich nicht mitbekommen dass sich jemand überhautpt dazu geäußert hätte (im Wahlkampf).


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Mai 2019)

Marius22 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was die anderen Parteien zu diesem CDU Vorschlag zu sagen haben?


Laut dem schwäb. Zeitung Artikel unterstützt Herr Pix, forstpolitischer Sprecher der Grünen, den Vorschlag. Von den anderen Parteien ist bislang nichts bezgl. dieses Vorschlages zu hören.

Zum Thema 2 Meter Regel hat sich Frau Skudelny von der Bundes FDP geäußert, dass diese abschafft werden muss.
https://www.facebook.com/JSkudelny/posts/735016506893838
Das hatte sie auch schon vor einem Jahr gefordert. Laut Posting ist die Stuttgarter Untergruppierung der FDP jetzt auch für diesen Vorschlag. Die Landes FDP ist leider noch uneinheitlich.

Gegen die 2 Meter Regel engagieren will sich in Stuttgart die junge Liste
https://www.facebook.com/jungeListeStuttgart/photos/a.215902725286542/1092138524329620

Und die Piraten fordern schon länger deren Abschaffung
https://www.piratenpartei-stuttgart...piraten-fordern-streichung-der-2-meter-regel/

Die Stadtisten haben sich seinerzeit beim Bau des Woodpeckers engagiert:
https://die-stadtisten.de/fahrradfahren-in-stuttgart-zwischen-radlerlust-und-radlerfrust/

Die Bürgerinitative Stuttgarter Wald hat den Stuttgarter Kandidaten 10 Fragen zum Umgang mit dem Wald gestellt
https://irp-cdn.multiscreensite.com/7fdac0ca/files/uploaded/10%20Fragen%20zum%20Wald%20kommentiert%20Fähser.pdf

Das ist durchaus lesenswert und gibt Einblicke wie die Funktion des Stadtwaldes in Zukunft gesehen wird.

Erfreulich, dass sich die Parteien mehrheitlich dafür aussprechen, dass wirtschaftliche Interessen hinter der Naherholung und dem Naturschutz zurückstehen müssen. Das steht aber im Gegensatz, dass noch kürzlich die schwarz/grünen Regierungsparteien bei der Forstreform am Ziel der höchstmöglichen Holzgewinnung im öffentlichen Staatswald festgehalten haben. Widerstand aus der Opposition war dabei auch nicht zu erkennen.

Erstaunlich auch, dass trotz dieser Aussagen in Stuttgart erst eine Bürgerinitiative notwendig war, um das Thema in der Praxis auch umzusetzen. Deshalb sollte man den Aussagen der Parteien durchaus kritisch gegenüber stehen, ob diese in der nächsten Wahlperiode auch so umgesetzt werden oder ob man nicht nur die Bürgerinitative beruhigen wollte.

In Frage 8 wird auch die Naherholung thematisiert. Dort gibt es auch Antworten, welche Form der Naherholung als die "Richtige" angesehen wird. Der unvermeidliche Seitenhieb auf die Downhiller darf dabei natürlich nicht fehlen, was die Bürgerinitative zurecht wieder in das richtige Verhältnis rückt.

Ich denke bei den grösseren Parteien sind diese Aussagen auch auf die anderen Städte übertragbar, da es ja doch eine gemeinsame Parteilinie gibt.


----------



## write-only (23. Mai 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Bürgerinitative Stuttgarter Wald hat den Stuttgarter Kandidaten 10 Fragen zum Umgang mit dem Wald gestellt
> https://irp-cdn.multiscreensite.com/7fdac0ca/files/uploaded/10%20Fragen%20zum%20Wald%20kommentiert%20Fähser.pdf


Danke dafür, da wird schnell klar wen man definitiv nicht wählen kann 

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist ja: Bitte die Tiere nicht aufschrecken, sonst können wir sie nicht so gut erschießen.

Und der Dauerbrenner: Mehr Naherhohlung, aber natürlich nur für uns.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Mai 2019)

Erstaunlicherweise liegt die Stellungnahme des Ministerium zur Forstreform jetzt vor. Es mag daran liegen, dass wir uns vor wenigen Tagen direkt an die Bürgerbeauftragte des Staatsministeriums, wegen der fehlenden Stellungnahme, gewandt haben. Mehrere Anfragen zuvor an das Ministerium direkt hatten uns immer nur vertröstet.
https://beteiligungsportal.baden-wu...6/forstreformgesetz/antwort-des-ministeriums/

Inhaltlich gibt es nichts Neues. Zur 2-Meter-Regel wird aber ausgeführt:

"Die meisten Beiträge bezogen sich auf die bestehenden Regelungen zum Radfahren im Wald. Die Kommentierung hierzu war inhaltlich sehr kontrovers. Die bestehenden Regelungen sind jedoch nicht Gegenstand der Forstneuorganisation, haben sich bewährt und werden daher durch den aktuellen Gesetzentwurf nicht geändert"

Eine Regelung als bewährt zu bezeichnen, obwohl die Faktenlage genau das Gegenteil sagt, ist gelinde gesagt fern der Praxis.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Mai 2019)

Kreisforstamt Freudenstadt wollte organisierte Veranstaltungen deutlich restriktiver handhaben.
https://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/...ald.812f0aba-0965-47fd-849d-eada4674feb0.html

Der Landrat pfeift das Forstamt zurück
https://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/...eck.4ad6e451-e698-4a89-a728-93dcbfa133ab.html


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Mai 2019)

Wie steht eigentlich die AfD Baden-Württemberg zur 2-Meter-Regel?

Im Plenarprotokoll zur Forstreform BW findet sich auf Seite 44 folgende Aussage des AfD Vertreters:

"Aber wenn man nun Waldwege für Extremradfahrer freigibt (...) bedeutet das einen folgenschweren Eingriff in den Wald. Deshalb muss die bisherige 2-m-Regel für Radfahrer erhalten bleiben, damit die Natur – ein bisher nahezu unberührter Bereich – nicht auch noch belastet wird."

Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt...........

https://www.landtag-bw.de/files/liv...kumente/WP16/Plp/16_0089_04042019.pdf#page=44


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (24. Mai 2019)

"Extremradfahrer"...jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum mein Arbeitskollege immer mit so einem Schwachsinn ankommt, danke.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Mai 2019)

"die Natur – ein bisher nahezu unberührter Bereich"
Dieser Forstexperte war wohl noch nie im Wald...


----------



## write-only (24. Mai 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "die Natur – ein bisher nahezu unberührter Bereich"
> Der war wohl noch nie im Wald...


Von Muttis Keller aus kann man sowas halt schwer einschätzen.

Aber


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Extremradfahrer


find ich super, gibt's das als Shirt?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (26. Mai 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wie steht eigentlich die AfD Baden-Württemberg zur 2-Meter-Regel?
> 
> Im Plenarprotokoll zur Forstreform BW findet sich auf Seite 44 folgende Aussage des AfD Vertreters:
> 
> ...



Das Radfahren im Wald wird in Baden-Württemberg auch künftig nur auf Wegen erlaubt sein, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind. Die Regelung habe einen hohen Bekanntheitsgrad und erlaube eine flexible Handhabung, sagt Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde.
Stuttgart – Das Radfahren im Wald wird in Baden-Württemberg auch künftig nur auf Wegen erlaubt sein, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind. „Die Zwei-Meter-Regelung hat sich bewährt“, erklärte Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde (Grüne) den Stuttgarter Nachrichten auf eine FDP-Anfrage.



Schon mehrfach haben die Mountainbiker versucht, damit bei der Landesregierung durchzudringen, zuletzt vor vier Jahren mit einer Petition. Doch der Erfolg blieb aus. Mehr als Runde Tische, an denen Radler, Wanderer und Waldbesitzer nach lokalen Kompromissen suchen, konnte die DIMB bisher nicht erreichen. Und auch diesmal hat die Lobby schlechte Karten, denn weder Grüne noch Schwarze zeigen Neigung, die Vorschrift zu ändern. „Wir haben mit den Waldbesitzern vereinbart, dass die Reform nur jene Punkte betreffen soll, die in Zusammenhang mit der Neuorganisation des Forstes stehen“, sagt die Sprecherin von Agrarminister Peter Hauk, Isabel Kling. Eine inhaltliche Debatte über die Zwei-Meter-Regel stehe jetzt gar nicht auf der Tagesordnung. Auch der Grünen-Forstexperte Reinhold Pix argumentiert so und verweist auf 85 000 Kilometer Radwege, die im Wald zur Verfügung stünden.


----------



## Athabaske (26. Mai 2019)

Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt super aktuell?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (26. Mai 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt super aktuell?



Ja ist das nicht traurig, daß die Grünen sich in all den Jahren nicht bewegen?

Der letzte Beitrag ist aus November 2018, der erste aus 2013


Glaubst du im Ernst, daß die Grünen die 2m Regel aufheben werden, im Leben nicht.
Genauso wenig wie CDU, FDP, SPD - zu sehr sind diese in Lobbygruppen eingebunden.
Warum soll es bei der AfD anders sein

Die Grünen Politiker haben es mit dem Radfahren nicht so. Da fliegt man lieber mit dem Hubschrauber zum wandern oder zum Klimaschutz auf die Fidschis. Und den Minischter habe ich auch noch nicht auf dem Rad gesehen, aber ok - der fährt ja lieber mit dem Auto heim zur Frau, dabei ist die 15er direkt vor der Villa Reitzenstein, und praktischerweise „parkt“ der Bussard ja auch in der Nähe.
—-
Eine inhaltliche Debatte über die Zwei-Meter-Regel stehe jetzt gar nicht auf der Tagesordnung. Auch der Grünen-Forstexperte Reinhold Pix argumentiert so
—-


----------



## hulster (26. Mai 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Schaut euch das Foto an, wer da stürzt sollte nicht mit dem MTB in den Wald. Oder sich zumindest nicht beschweren. Andere suchen solche Stellen.



Quatsch - stürzen kann man an den dämlichsten Stellen. Und genau da passiert es meistens auch, weil die Aufmerksamkeit geringer ist.

Wenns halt Spätfolgen oder hohe Kosten gibt, versuchen es die Leute. Auch bei unserem lokalen mittlerweile legalisiertem Downhill gab es solche Fälle, weswegen die Strecke dann immer wieder abgerissen wurde. Weil auch die Klage an sich schon Aufwand für die Stadt bedeutet.

Noch was - was war das für ein Helm, der bei sowas entzwei bricht? Baumarkt MTB und Helm gekauft und gedacht, dass allein macht einem zum Moutainbiker?


----------



## write-only (26. Mai 2019)




----------



## hfly (27. Mai 2019)

Ich bin extremst gegen die 2-Meter Regel. 

Aber dennoch habe ich nicht die FDP gewählt, die gegen die 2 Meter Regel ist sondern eben wie viele andere auch Grün ( die in Sachen 2 Meter Regel nicht mit mir konform gehen).

Hintergrund dafür:
Mir ist es wichtiger das meine Kinder in einer lebenswerten Welt aufwachsen anstatt jemand zu wählen der zwar 2 Meter Regel abschaffen will aber auf die wichtigen Proteste der Jugend mit "Überlasst das den Profis..." Antwortet, obwohl dieses "Profis" jahrelang nichts zustande bekommen haben.

Sorry, ich lebe lieber mit 2 Meter Regel als mit Untätigen zuschauen wie die Welt zugrunde geht.


----------



## Athabaske (27. Mai 2019)

...alles andere wäre ein Zustand abartigen Luxus, wenn man die 2-Meter-Regel zur einzigen Wahlentscheidung machen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (27. Mai 2019)

Aha - und was haben die Grünen mit Umweltschutz jetzt genau zu tun?

Elektroauto und Windkraft wird es ja kaum sein. Es sei denn man klammert beim Auto die Batterieherstellung und Stromerzeugung aus.
Und bei den Windkraftanlagen kann mal auch gerne eine genaue Bilanz jenseits von politischen Interessen machen.

Aber dafür haben wir einen der höchsten Strompreise, der CO2 Ausstoß verringert sich auch nicht gravierend und die Gaskraftwerke in der Schweiz, Kernkraftwerke in Frankreich und Kohlenkraftwerke in Osteuropa können uns „Strom“ verkaufen.


----------



## hfly (27. Mai 2019)

Dir ist schon klar das die aktuelle Umsetzung der Energiewende kein grünes Projekt ist?

Die aktuelle Energiewende ist ein populistisches Projekt der CDU um die Stimmung nach Fukushima politisch auszuschlachten. Zeigt sich daran das die Investition darin nach und nach abnahm mit weniger Aktualität des Themas.

Wenn es nach grünen Forderrungen gegangen wäre, dann wäre der CO2 Austoss massiv bisher gemindert gewesen.  

Energiewende lässt sich damit bezahlen das man z.b Flüge besteuert. 

Muss es wirklich sein das man für 30€ nach Malle fliegen kann ...  während ein deutschland interne Bahnreise 100 € + kostet? 

Aber das driftet ins Offtopic.


----------



## Athabaske (27. Mai 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Aha - und was haben die Grünen mit Umweltschutz jetzt genau zu tun?


Aha, und wo hat @hfly etwas von Umweltschutz geschrieben?


----------



## hfly (27. Mai 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Aha, und wo hat @hfly etwas von Umweltschutz geschrieben?



Erst im nächsten Beitrag ;-).

Mein Beitrag sollte eigentlich darum gehen das bei einer Wahl für mich die 2 Meter Regel ( sie wichtig mir die Diskussion pers. ist ) sie nicht wichtig genug sein sollte um der einzige Grund zu sein sich politisch zu entscheiden, gibt genügend wichtigere Themen.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Mai 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> einen der höchsten Strompreise


Für Privatkunden - mag sein. Für Industriekunden sicher nicht.


RomainK schrieb:


> die Gaskraftwerke in der Schweiz, Kernkraftwerke in Frankreich und Kohlenkraftwerke in Osteuropa können uns „Strom“ verkaufen.


Machen und müssen sie aber nicht. Deutschland ist Strom(netto)exporteur.
Im übrigen ist Gas in der Scheiz nur an dritter Stelle.


----------



## TTT (28. Mai 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag sollte eigentlich darum gehen das bei einer Wahl für mich die 2 Meter Regel ( sie wichtig mir die Diskussion pers. ist ) sie nicht wichtig genug sein sollte um der einzige Grund zu sein sich politisch zu entscheiden, gibt genügend wichtigere Themen.


Vom Grundsatz gebe ich dir Recht. Hätten die sich mit den Fakten auseinander gesetzt und dann gegen uns entschieden, würde ich wie du sagen: Es gibt wichtigeres. Aber...
Die 2m-Regel ist ein Thema, in dem ich ziemlich gut drin bin, in dem ich erlebt habe (und es beurteilen kann), dass gelogen, gehetzt, geltendes Recht gebrochen und verfassungsmäßige Rechte im Hinterzimmer Verhandlungsmasse für Lobbyinteressen sind. Parteien, die so mit einem Thema umgehen, nehme ich nicht ab, dass sie in anderen Punkten Politik für die Bürger auf Basis von Fakten und Vernunft, auf der Grundlage von geltendem Recht machen!


----------



## TTT (28. Mai 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Aber dafür haben wir einen der höchsten Strompreise


Auch wieder so ein Punkt, der die etablierten Parteien komplett unglaubwürdig macht!

1. Ist der Strompreis vor allem deswegen so hoch, weil die Ökoumlage nur auf die "Kleinverbraucher" umgelegt wird.
2. Ist es doch völlig willkürlich, wie eine Ökoumlage entsteht. Man könnte diese komplett aus den Steueraufkommen finanzieren oder man könnte alle Kosten, also auch alle Subventionen, mit hineinnehmen. Die Subventionen werden aber nicht mit hineingenommen. Diese sind aber bei den konventionellen Energien viel höher, als bei den Erneuerbaren.
3. Die Folgekosten durch den Klimawandel sind noch gar nicht berücksichtigt.

Es wird hier also bewusst Politik damit gemacht, die Erneuerbaren für den Verbraucher schlecht dastehen zu lassen. Zum Glück entscheiden da ja keine Politiker da mit, die Nebenjobs bei den Energiekonzernen haben. >Ironie off<

Wie das Ganze funktioniert ist ja auch nicht neu! Ein Bericht aus 2013 zeigt es eigentlich ganz schön:
https://www.ingenieur.de/technik/wi...-deutlich-subventionen-erneuerbaren-energien/

Genug off-Topic, war nur noch mal zur Verdeutlichung, wie man aus einzelnen Themen, mit denen man sich auskennt (z.B. 2m-Regel oder Energiewende) auf die allgemeine Glaubwürdigkeit von Parteien schließen kann/sollte.


----------



## Athabaske (28. Mai 2019)

...welche Partei hat/hatte die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel im Parteiprogramm?


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Mai 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...welche Partei hat/hatte die Abschaffung der 2m-Regel im Parteiprogramm?


1. Gäbe es genügend Wichtigeres.
2. Kann man das im laufenden Alltagsgeschäft - ganz ohne Programm und Forstreform - erledigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (28. Mai 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> 1. Gäbe es genügend Wichtigeres.


...das hatten wir schon geklärt, weiter oben.

Mir geht nur das Herumprügeln auf die Grünen langsam zu weit. Ja, wir hatten den Eindruck, mit den Grünen an der Regierung könnte hinsichtlich Betretungsrecht etwas gehen. Nein, das war nicht so. Und trotzdem bin ich weiterhin der Meinung, wenn überhaupt, dann mit den Grünen. Mit allen anderen im Landtag vertretenen jedenfalls noch viel weniger.


----------



## prince67 (28. Mai 2019)

Manfred Weber (CDU):


> Ich bin gegen Verbote und möchte den Menschen nicht ihr Leben vorschreiben. Innovationen und Anreize sind mein Weg.


----------



## TTT (28. Mai 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Mir geht nur das Herumprügeln auf die Grünen langsam zu weit.


Ich kann nicht sehen, dass die Grünen hier bisher schlechter wegkommen, als die anderen Parteien. Ich hielte das aber für angebracht! Waren doch die Grünen mit dem Versprechen von einer "Politik des Gehörtwerdens" angetreten. Wollten den "schwarzen Fils" aufbrechen. Mit diesen Versprechen habe ich sie beim ersten mal auch gewählt. Nicht die Nichtabschaffung der 2m-Regel, sondern die Art und Weise, wie damit umgegangen wurde haben meinen Glauben an die Demokratie und den Rechtsstaat nachhaltig zerstört! Auf der Bundesebene kann ich den Grünen im Augenblick noch eine gewisse Glaubwürdigkeit und Authentizität bescheinigen, auf der Landesebene stehen die für mich mittlerweile auf einer Stufe mit FDP und AfD!


----------



## Ovibos (31. Mai 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> (...)
> Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt...........



Ähhh ...

   Bedaure: nein!




​Sorry, aber soviel logischen(!), sprachlichen und sachlichen Irrsinn in zwei Sätze zu bekommen? Chapeau, werte "Alternative", chapeau!


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Juni 2019)

Heute Abend in "zur Sache Baden-Württemberg" 20:15 Uhr SWR Fernsehen.
Pedelecs im Wald.

https://www.facebook.com/SWRAktuell/posts/2428871283818251

Der Teaser gibt uns leider den Eindruck, dass die gleichen Argumente, mit welchen man schon vor 25 Jahren gegen die Mountainbiker gewettert hat, jetzt auf die E-Mountainbiker übertragen werden. Hoffen wir, dass der gesamte Beitrag ausgewogen ist.


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juni 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Teaser gibt uns leider den Eindruck, dass die gleichen Argumente, mit welchen man schon vor 25 Jahren gegen die Mountainbiker gewettert hat, jetzt auf die E-Mountainbiker übertragen werden.


Solange man dann aufhört, gegen Mountainbiker zu wettern soll's mir recht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (13. Juni 2019)

https://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=184bbfc0-8e0c-11e9-a7ff-005056a12b4c

...dumm nur, dass - abgesehen vom Rentnerdrohnenopa an der Wirtschaft, der so böse war, und zwei Rennradler, logischerweise auf der Straße, wie er selbst sagte, überholte - in dem ganzen Beitrag keine E-Bikes zu sehen waren. Auch das Youtube-Video zeigt - man beachte den Lenker - einen nonE-Biker. 

Auch ansonsten ein hahnebüchener Bericht der eigentlich nach einer Gegendarstellung verlangt. Denn es geht ja nicht nur gegen E-Biker, es geht gegen alle MTBler.


----------



## adsiebenaz (14. Juni 2019)

Skurril fand ich wie bei jedem bewegten Bild direkt "Metalmucke“ eingespielt wurde.


----------



## Fortis76 (14. Juni 2019)

Typischer SWR Bericht. Oberflächlich und dumm.


----------



## trail_desire (14. Juni 2019)

Ah, da wurden wieder mal SWR Redakteure vom Albverein  zum Essen eingeladen....


----------



## Grossvater (14. Juni 2019)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Typischer SWR Bericht. Oberflächlich und dumm.


Zielgruppenorientiert halt


----------



## beuze1 (18. Juni 2019)

> Die 2 Meter Regel hat sich bewährt, weil sie überall großflächig ignoriert wird


   ​


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Juni 2019)

*Neue Studie sieht wenig Konflikte im Wald*

Die FVA Freiburg hat die Studie “Walderholung mit und ohne Bike 2” veröffentlicht. An fünf schönen Wochenenden im Oktober 2017, an insgesamt 32 Punkten auf der schwäbischen Alb und im Schwarzwald, wurden Besucher befragt. Über 3000 Fragebögen wurden ausgewertet. Jetzt liegt die gesamte Auswertung vor.








						Neue Studie sieht wenig Konflikte im Wald
					

Die FVA Freiburg hat die Studie "Walderholung mit und ohne Bike 2" veröffentlicht. An fünf schönen Wochenenden im Oktober 2017, an insgesamt 32 Punkten auf der schwäbischen Alb und im Schwarzwald, wurden Besucher befragt...




					www.dimb.de


----------



## Tilman (27. Juni 2019)

Habe ich gerade (Marke "uralt") gefunden









						ᐅ Bestimmtheitsgrundsatz, hier §37 Abs.3 Waldgesetz Baden Württemberg (sog. „2m-Regel“)
					

§14 Bundeswaldgesetz erlaubt das Radfahren im Wald auf Wegen. Die Länder regeln die Einzelheiten. Sie können das Betreten des Waldes aus wichtigem...




					www.juraforum.de


----------



## hfly (11. September 2019)

Spitzenverbände empfehlen Radfahren auf allen geeigneten Wegen zu erlauben
					

Auf welchen Wegen dürfen wir Mountainbike fahren? Eine zentrale Frage, um die sich die DIMB seit ihrer Gründung vor 28 Jahren kümmert. Jetzt wurde ein deutschlandweiter Konsens gefunden. Ein großer Schritt für die Akzeptanz des Mountainbikens wurde getan...




					www.dimb.de
				




das hier noch keiner drauf eingegangen ist?

Was bedeutet das Konkret? ist BW angehalten sich daran anzulehnen und die 2 M Regel zu kitten oder heisst das nur wir würden gerne das die Länder, aber die können immer noch tun was sie wollen?


----------



## ciao heiko (11. September 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> das hier noch keiner drauf eingegangen ist?


Du darfst dir sicher sein, dass dieses Eckpunktepapier auch den relevanten Verbänden in BW bekannt ist beim nächsten runden Tisch in BW angesprochen werden wird. Da auch die Landesministerien an der Entstehung dieses Papiers beteiligt waren, ist dort auch der Inhalt bekannt. Viel mehr kann ich dazu aber nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (11. September 2019)

Wie kommt es dass auf Bundesebene so verschwiegen und konstruktiv gearbeitet wird, worüber wir und in den Bundesländern die Zähne ausbeissen, ohne dass wir etwas davon hören?
Oder sitze ich auf meinen Ohren...


----------



## mw.dd (11. September 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das Konkret?


nichts.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (11. September 2019)

Denke da wird auf Bundesebene nichts passieren. Die Bundesländer werden sich sträuben, weitere Kompetenzen an den Bund abzutreten und selbst wenn das noch durchginge: Abwarten bis die relativ starke Forstlobby sich dagegen wehrt (was sie bestimmt machen werden)...

Edit: Sofern die Bundesregierung überhaupt willig ist, tätig zu werden. Denke nicht, dass die sich dadurch viele Stimmen erhoffen


----------



## ciao heiko (11. September 2019)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Denke da wird auf Bundesebene nichts passieren. Die Bundesländer werden sich sträuben, weitere Kompetenzen an den Bund abzutreten und selbst wenn das noch durchginge: Abwarten bis die relativ starke Forstlobby sich dagegen wehrt (was sie bestimmt machen werden)...


Die Teilnehmer der WaSEG waren u.a. die Spitzenverbände der Forstwirtschaft. Und im Namen der Bundesländer hat Hessen verhandelt. 








						Wald in Deutschland
					

Unser Wald ist ein Multitalent: Er ist Rohstoffquelle, Klimaschützer, Wohlfühloase, Lebensraum für unzählige Tier- und Pflanzenarten und vieles mehr. Mit einem Flächenanteil von 32 Prozent prägt der Wald unser Land.




					www.bmel.de
				



Klar können die jetzt alle behaupten, dass sie das Papier nicht umsetzen wollen. Stellt sich dann halt die Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit für zukünftige Gespräche. 

Dass es diesmal nicht lautstark von statten ging, war vielleicht auch ein Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Die beiden Petition der DIMB in Hessen und BW haben auch auf der Forstseite erkennen lassen, dass man die Erholungsnutzung zu lange nicht beachtet hat. U.a. deshalb wurde die Waldstrategie 2020 in das Leben gerufen. Wir waren dabei stets über unseren Dachverband im Bilde wie die Gespräche laufen und wir konnten einmal selbst in Berlin sprechen. In den Trailnews 2019 habe ich auf Seite 4 einen Artikel darüber geschrieben.








						Mitgliederzeitschrift Trailnews
					

Hier findet Ihr unsere DIMB trailnews.




					www.dimb.de
				




Und das Thema geht ja weiter und deshalb ist es wichtig glaubwürdig zu sein. Der Klimawandel sorgt aktuell dafür, dass der Wald nicht aus den Schlagzeilen kommt. Die Bundesregierung hat deshalb zur Waldstrategie 2050 auch die Sport- und Erholungsverbände eingeladen. Denn letztlich bilden wir ja die Steuerzahler ab, die für die Waldrettung jetzt aufkommen sollen. Und bei diesen Gesprächen ist auch die DIMB mit eingeladen.


----------



## hfly (11. September 2019)

Bundesbehörde: Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft
Geführt durch Ministerrin Julia Klöckner ( CDU )

Minister für Ländlichen Raum, Verbraucherschutz und Landwirtschaft in Baden-Württemberg:
Peter Hauk ( CDU )

Ich mag die CDU ja nicht, aber in unserem Fall ist es sicher hilfreich das beide in der Partei sind. Das hilft bei der Motivation Richtlinien von einem CDU Bundes Ministerium anzunehmen ;-)


----------



## write-only (11. September 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft
> Geführt durch Ministerrin Julia Klöckner ( CDU )


Klasse, dann müssen wir nur noch genug Geld sammeln dann sind uns legale Trails sicher.


----------



## Athabaske (12. September 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Bundesbehörde: Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft
> Geführt durch Ministerrin Julia Klöckner ( CDU )
> 
> Minister für Ländlichen Raum, Verbraucherschutz und Landwirtschaft in Baden-Württemberg:
> Peter Hauk ( CDU )


...ja, das sind in der Tat Persönlichkeiten die durch Integrität und Verantwortung glänzen.


----------



## hfly (12. September 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ja, das sind in der Tat Persönlichkeiten die durch Intergrität und Verantwortung glänzen.



Wichtig ist:
Ein CDU geführtes Landes Ministerium soll Empfehlungen folgen die von einem CDU geführtem Bundesministerium erlassen wurde.

Ich glaube das die Motivation innerparteiliche Empfehlungen zu folgen einfach höher ist.


----------



## mw.dd (12. September 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Wichtig ist:
> Ein CDU geführtes Landes Ministerium soll Empfehlungen folgen die von einem CDU geführtem Bundesministerium erlassen wurde.
> 
> Ich glaube das die Motivation innerparteiliche Empfehlungen zu folgen einfach höher ist.


Euch allen scheint das Prinzip der Gewaltenteilung unbekannt zu sein.
Kann man leicht recherchieren...
Das eine Arbeitsgruppe aus Verbandsvertretern und Minusterialbürokraten sich auf eine "Empfehlung" einigen kann ist zwar schön,, bedeutet konkret (in der Praxis) aber erstmal überhaupt nichts.
Dazu kommt, dass die Umsetzung Ländersache ist.

Das ganze ist also bis auf Weiteres nichts als ein Papiertiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hfly (12. September 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Euch allen scheint das Prinzip der Gewaltenteilung unbekannt zu sein.
> Kann man leicht recherchieren...



Die typische Argumentation: ihr scheint was nicht zu wissen, lest mal nach

war noch nie gut. Prinzip ist ziemlich klar hat mit meiner Aussage rein gar nichts zu tun


----------



## mw.dd (12. September 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Die typische Argumentation: ihr scheint was nicht zu wissen, lest mal nach
> 
> war noch nie gut. Prinzip ist ziemlich klar hat mit meiner Aussage rein gar nichts zu tun


Nochmal für Dich: Es ist egal, welche Partei welches Ministerium besetzt, weil Ministerien keine Gesetze beschließen.
Auf nichts anderes wollte ich mit dem Hinweis auf die Gewaltenteilung hinaus...


----------



## dopero (12. September 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Denn letztlich bilden wir ja die Steuerzahler ab, die für die Waldrettung jetzt aufkommen sollen.


Was ja die Möglichkeit bietet im Gegenzug entsprechende Zugeständnisse für den Erholungsbereich einzufordern. Denn der Steuerzahler kann nichts dafür das die meisten Wälder jetzt ein Problem haben, weil sie fast nur noch aus für den Ertrags optimierten Monokulturen bestehen, welche gegen Schädlinge und Klimaänderungen extrem empfindlich sind. Das haben schon die Waldbesitzer selbst so gewollt.


----------



## Athabaske (12. September 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Das haben schon die Waldbesitzer selbst so gewollt.


...nun ja, bei dem Teil des Waldes, für den die Steuerzahler aufkommen sollen, sind wir ja auch Besitzer. Die Herren vom Forstamt verwalten unser Eigentum nur im Auftrag des Landes.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. September 2019)

Pressekonferenz DFWR und AGDW: Schnelle Hilfen nötig
					

Deutscher Forstwirtschaftsrat und AGDW – Die Waldeigentümer fordern 2,3 Milliarden Euro für die Beräumung der Schäden, für Wiederaufforstung und Waldumbau.




					www.waldeigentuemer.de
				



Die Waldeigentümer fordern 2,3 Milliarden Euro für die Beräumung der Schäden, für Wiederaufforstung und Waldumbau. ... und das sind nicht die staatlichen...


----------



## Athabaske (12. September 2019)

Fordern kann man viel. Die Privaten sind vermutlich in der Mehrheit alter Adel oder Landwirte, da ist man es gewohnt nach dem Staat zu rufen wenn was schief geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (12. September 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Fordern kann man viel. Die Privaten sind vermutlich in der Mehrheit alter Adel oder Landwirte, da ist man es gewohnt nach dem Staat zu rufen wenn was schief geht.



Denen gönne ich meine Steuern lieber als der Autombilindustrie die dieses Verhalten quasi erfunden hat und auch einen großen Anteil am Unzustand der Wälder hat.


----------



## sibu (13. September 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nochmal für Dich: Es ist egal, welche Partei welches Ministerium besetzt, weil Ministerien keine Gesetze beschließen.
> Auf nichts anderes wollte ich mit dem Hinweis auf die Gewaltenteilung hinaus...


Formal richtig, aber die Gesetzesvorlage, die das Parlament berät, eventuell ändert und beschließt, kommt vom zuständigen Ministerium. Bei manchen Gesetzen kommt das ganze dann noch mal durch den Bundesrat. 

Bei den Waldgesetzen wird das ganze noch mal verdoppelt: Das Bundeswaldgesetz steckt den Rahmen fest, in dem die Länder sich mit ihren Landeswaldgesetzen bewegen. Wie grob der Rahmen bisher war, sieht man an der Vielfalt, wie sie in den Ländern existiert. Insofern ist die Arbeit, die der DIMB auf Bundesebene reinsteckt, schon an der richtigen Adresse gut investiert.


----------



## mw.dd (13. September 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> aber die Gesetzesvorlage, die das Parlament berät, eventuell ändert und beschließt, kommt vom zuständigen Ministerium.


Kann sein, muss aber nicht 
Das Parlament hat auch ein Initiativrecht, außerdem müssen Gesetzesvorlagen auch nicht angenommen werden.


sibu schrieb:


> Wie grob der Rahmen bisher war,


Daran hat sich bisher nichts geändert - es ist noch nicht einmal geplant.


sibu schrieb:


> Insofern ist die Arbeit, die der DIMB auf Bundesebene reinsteckt, schon an der richtigen Adresse gut investiert.


Als Signal ist das Ergebnis der Arbeitsgruppe brauchbar, aber auf die Frage nach den konkreten Auswirkungen muss man trotzdem mit "keine" antworten.


----------



## Sprudler (10. Oktober 2019)

Neues ausm Schönbuch

https://www.leonberger-kreiszeitung...uch.770efe51-bde5-47ab-9f51-fe374cf23230.html




> *Neuer Rundweg mit vielen Trails für Mountainbiker*
> Mountainbikefahrern beschert das Besucherleitsystem einen neuen Rundweg zusätzlich zum bestehenden Radwegenetz. „Wir haben festgestellt, dass die Nutzergruppe immer größer wird“, sagt die Regionalmanagerin. Und bei der letzten Beschilderung vor 20 Jahren sei sie gar nicht berücksichtigt worden. Allein die Genehmigung der 100 Kilometer langen Strecke hat ein Jahr in Anspruch genommen. Sie wurde gemeinsam mit Mountainbikern entwickelt. Bei etwa 20 Kilometer davon handelt es sich um Pfade mit einer Breite von weniger als zwei Metern, unter den Sportlern als Trails bezeichnet. „Damit sind wir im Vergleich mit anderen Naturparks in der Spitzengruppe“, sagt Christine Bengel-Fritz. Die Radfahrer müssen sich allerdings etwas gedulden. Als nächster Schritt werden 170 Kilometer an Fußwegen bis zum Frühjahr neu beschildert, wofür allein 420 Wegweiser notwendig sind. Außerdem erscheint im Frühjahr eine neue Wanderkarte. Das neue Angebot wird in die Schönbuch-App integriert. An den Eintrittspforten zum Naturpark sollen große Karten mit dem gesamten Wegesystem installiert werden.


----------



## JensDey (10. Oktober 2019)

Klingt doch sehr positiv.
Wäre vielerorts so machbar. Ich muss nicht jeden Weg runterfahren. Tatsächlich bin ich lange Zeit immer eine fasrt gleiche Runde gefahren. Erst als ich Wege für mtb-Einsteiger gesucht habe, habe ich mein Revier neu erkundet und bin viele verschiedenene Wege gefahren.

Es wäre an sich recht einfach. Nehmt 30% der vorhandenen schmalen Wege und gebt sie den mtblern. Ein Ausschildern: Achtung MTB-Pfad ...
Dazu gebt den lokalen mtb-Interessengruppen die Rückpfade, die die nächsten 5y nicht gebraucht werden und lasst sie etwas "rumspielen".


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Klingt doch sehr positiv.
> Wäre vielerorts so machbar. Ich muss nicht jeden Weg runterfahren. Tatsächlich bin ich lange Zeit immer eine fasrt gleiche Runde gefahren. Erst als ich Wege für mtb-Einsteiger gesucht habe, habe ich mein Revier neu erkundet und bin viele verschiedenene Wege gefahren.
> 
> Es wäre an sich recht einfach. Nehmt 30% der vorhandenen schmalen Wege und gebt sie den mtblern. Ein Ausschildern: Achtung MTB-Pfad ...
> Dazu gebt den lokalen mtb-Interessengruppen die Rückpfade, die die nächsten 5y nicht gebraucht werden und lasst sie etwas "rumspielen".


Nein! Alle Pfade sollen befahren werden dürfen nicht nur ausgesuchte!


----------



## JensDey (10. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nein! Alle Pfade sollen befahren werden dürfen nicht nur ausgesuchte!


Tja, mit der Einstellung wird es nix. Wo liegt Bornheim? Hessen?
Hier in BW sehen wir das etwas kompromissbereiter, da wir mit der 2m-Regel schon sehr eingeschränkt sind.
Pro: ich fahre was ich will und nehme keine Rücksicht auf Befindlichkeiten (natürlich fahre ich rücksichtvoll!!)
Contra: ich fahre ~40% illegal
Hier bei mir ist das egal, aber es gibt Bereiche, wo die Konflikte eben schon offensichtlich sind. Und die Wanderer und andere haben auch ein Anrecht auf Art der Waldnutzung und da stört der mtbler nun mal. Man muss eben auch mal versuchen, sich in den anderern hereinzuversetzen. Oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## TTT (10. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Hier in BW sehen wir das etwas kompromissbereiter, da wir mit der 2m-Regel schon sehr eingeschränkt sind.


Bitte halte mich da raus! Ich bin da kein Stückchen kompromissbereiter, im Gegenteil. Kompromisse kann man erst machen, wenn man sich auf Augenhöhe begegnet!
Und die Aktion im Schönbuch sehe ich als  sehr kontraproduktiv. Eigentlich ärgere ich mich über die Biker, die da mitarbeiten! Die Konflikte werden dadurch nicht weniger, sondern mehr!


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Tja, mit der Einstellung wird es nix. Wo liegt Bornheim? Hessen?
> Hier in BW sehen wir das etwas kompromissbereiter, da wir mit der 2m-Regel schon sehr eingeschränkt sind.
> Pro: ich fahre was ich will und nehme keine Rücksicht auf Befindlichkeiten (natürlich fahre ich rücksichtvoll!!)
> Contra: ich fahre ~40% illegal
> Hier bei mir ist das egal, aber es gibt Bereiche, wo die Konflikte eben schon offensichtlich sind. Und die Wanderer und andere haben auch ein Anrecht auf Art der Waldnutzung und da stört der mtbler nun mal. Man muss eben auch mal versuchen, sich in den anderern hereinzuversetzen. Oder eben auch nicht.


NRW... Mit Rücksicht von beiden Seiten ist eine gemeinsames Wegenetz überhaupt kein Problem! Die Dimb ist aktuell mit einigen anderen Verbänden an einem Papier am Arbeiten das bundesweit mit der Zeit in die landeswaldgesetzte einzug halten soll.





__





						Empfehlung der Spitzenverbände: Radfahren auf allen geeigneten Wegen erlauben
					

Empfehlung der Spitzenverbände: Radfahren auf allen geeigneten Wegen erlauben  Die Bundesplattform Wald – Sport, Erholung, Gesundheit (WaSEG) überreichte vor einigen Wochen ein Empfehlungspapier an das Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft. Inhalt dessen ist, wie in Zukunft mit dem...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




 Da wäre diese Einstellung aktuell kontraproduktiv. Es sollen grundsätzlich alle geeigneten; feste Wege Befahrbar sein. Geeignet ist hier aus Sicht des Befahrers und dessen Fähigkeiten zu sehen!

Und glaub mir ich kenne beide Seiten... Meine letzte Wanderung war 50km am Stück...


----------



## JensDey (10. Oktober 2019)

TTT schrieb:


> Bitte halte mich da raus! Ich bin da kein Stückchen kompromissbereiter, im Gegenteil. Kompromisse kann man erst machen, wenn man sich auf Augenhöhe begegnet!


Wie soll das gehen? Sind wir bei Wünschdirwas? *


> Und die Aktion im Schönbuch sehe ich als  sehr kontraproduktiv. Eigentlich ärgere ich mich über die Biker, die da mitarbeiten! Die Konflikte werden dadurch nicht weniger, sondern mehr!


Warum?

* Wenn es nur um Prinzipienreiterei geht, viel Spaß.
Die Gegenseite wird uns kaum einen Freifahrtsschein geben, damit wir in eine Verhandlungsposition kommen.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir nicht 100% der Wege benötigen, wenn wir genug interessante haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? Sind wir bei Wünschdirwas? *
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...


Siehe Link... Wenn du den kleinen Finger reichst endet es wie im 7GB dort ist kein auch nur annähernd interessanter weg befahrbar! Und nach und nach wird mehr gesperrt


----------



## JensDey (10. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> NRW... Mit Rücksicht von beiden Seiten ist eine gemeinsames Wegenetz überhaupt kein Problem!


Welche du nicht erzwingen kannst.


> Die Dimb ist aktuell mit einigen anderen Verbänden an einem Papier am Arbeiten das bundesweit mit der Zeit in die landeswaldgesetzte einzug halten soll.


Da bin ich mal gespannt


> Da wäre diese Einstellung aktuell kontraproduktiv.


Starsinn und Egoismus als Verhandlungsbasis. Da fehlt mir der Glaube.
Ein Signal, dass eine Einigung machbar und akzeptiert wird ist auch ein Signal.


> Es sollen grundsätzlich alle geeigneten; feste Wege Befahrbar sein. Geeignet ist hier aus Sicht des Befahrers und dessen Fähigkeiten zu sehen!


Wo ist das die Lösung? Je fähiger desto schredder. Da werden sich die Wanderer aber wieder finden in der Lösung.



> Und glaub mir ich kenne beide Seiten... Meine letzte Wanderung war 50km am Stück...


Nur weil du wanderst, wirst du wohl kaum denken und fühlen wie ein Nur-Wanderer.


----------



## JensDey (10. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Siehe Link... Wenn du den kleinen Finger reichst endet es wie im 7GB dort ist kein auch nur annähernd interessanter weg befahrbar! Und nach und nach wird mehr gesperrt


Welchen Link meinst du?


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Welche du nicht erzwingen kannst.
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt
> 
> ...



Hab den Link hinzugefügt ließ den erst Mal! Hat nix mit Egoismus zu tun! Sondern mit dem Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz.
Es geht nicht ums schreddern, sondern um die Fähigkeit technische Passagen ohne den Weg zu zerstören fahren zu können, da das auch eine der Bedingungen ist...
Irgendwo im Forum gibt es einen Link zu einer Schweitzer Umfrage unter Wanderern, da sind wir als störendes Objekt nicht annähernd an Platz 1! Sondern ihres Gleichen... Wir rangieren gleich auf mit den Hunden...
Und ja ich weiß wovon ich als Wanderer rede, bin auch öfter mit den Kids zu Fuß unterwegs... Und Janes gibt Rüpel unter den Bikern, die sich hauptsächlich grob in 3 Gruppen gehäuft lokalisieren lassen. Der gemeine Tourenfahrer, der auch gerne technische Passagen fährt, gehört in aller Regel zu den Rücksichtvollsten... 7nd diese sollen unter den Idioten leiden? Dann könnte man genau so fordern alle Wanderer raus aus dem Wald... Da es einige Idioten gibt die einem unberechtigter weiße Prügel androhen..

Nein es geht gemeinsam, wenn sich alle Seiten respektieren! Und zusammen arbeiten, gegen den aussperrwahn der Schutzsportler!


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Welchen Link meinst du?







__





						Empfehlung der Spitzenverbände: Radfahren auf allen geeigneten Wegen erlauben
					

Empfehlung der Spitzenverbände: Radfahren auf allen geeigneten Wegen erlauben  Die Bundesplattform Wald – Sport, Erholung, Gesundheit (WaSEG) überreichte vor einigen Wochen ein Empfehlungspapier an das Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft. Inhalt dessen ist, wie in Zukunft mit dem...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Hat nix mit dem 7GB zu tun, da fehlt ein Ansatz... Zum 7GB findet sich im ebenfalls Forum genug...die Region KBU ist schließlich eine der aktivsten hier...


----------



## JensDey (10. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du magst, pflege dein Extrem-Position weiter.
Meine ist das nicht.
Die Empfehlung der Spitzenverbände ist schön, aber nur Papier. Und solange das so bleibt, weisst du was du damit tun kannst.

7GB und KBU sind Kürzel, di emir nix sagen. Gib mir mal nen Link.

Der Ansatz in Leonberg klingt für mich sinnvoll. Auch wenn er die hohen Ziele torpediert. 
Das es dort wie bei 7GB/KBU läuft weiss man ja wohl noch nicht.

Und solange es kein verbrieftes Recht auf alle Wege gibt, sind regionale Sperrungen für mtb umsetzbar. Sprich die Lösung in Leonberg wäre auch nach Umsetzung der Empfehlung durch die Spitzenverbände weiter anwendbar. Nur eben mit der expliziten Sperrung der reinen Wanderwege für mtb.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nein! Alle Pfade sollen befahren werden dürfen nicht nur ausgesuchte!





JensDey schrieb:


> Dazu gebt den lokalen mtb-Interessengruppen die Rückpfade, die die nächsten 5y nicht gebraucht werden und lasst sie etwas "rumspielen".


Das wiederum ist eine gute Idee.


JensDey schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir nicht 100% der Wege benötigen, wenn wir genug interessante haben.


Stimmt. Das regelt sich aber durch das Angebot an "interessanten Wegen" von selbst; Verbote braucht es dafür nicht.


JensDey schrieb:


> Die Empfehlung der Spitzenverbände ist schön, aber nur Papier.


Das stimmt leider auch. Im Politikbetrieb wird das so nie ankommen, wobei der Status quo ja in den meisten Regionen/Bundesländern (Ausnahe 2mR) durchaus erträglich ist. Jedenfalls besser als getrennte Wegenetze!


JensDey schrieb:


> Und solange es kein verbrieftes Recht auf alle Wege gibt, sind regionale Sperrungen für mtb umsetzbar.


Schonmal vom Betretungsrecht gehört?
Was es dagegen nicht gibt, ist ein Recht auf ungestörte Naturerholung.


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Oktober 2019)

Die DIMB war beim Projekt Schönbuch zu Anfang mit dabei in den Sitzungen. Unsere Position war, dass wir die Interessen der Mountainbiker einbringen und dass wir eine Kampagne zur gegenseitigen Toleranz machen können. Aber wir waren strikt dagegen Wege auszuweisen, um uns nicht selbst auf wenige Strecken zu beschränken. Ab dem Punkt haben wir uns dann rausgezogen.

Im Anhang die Streckenplanung Stand 2016. Das sind schon sehr viele Kilometer auf breiten, befestigten Wegen. Die lange Überführungs-Etappe und die Schleife Ost sind fast nur Forstweg. Bei den Erdwegen sind beim Abgleich mit meinen Karten einige Abschnitte dabei, die zwar einen natürlichen Untergrund haben, aber nicht schmäler als 2 Meter sind. Die waren also immer schon erlaubt. Das wäre interessant ob es wirklich 20 km Trails unter 2 Metern gibt, wie es in der Zeitung steht. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird gerne alles dazu gezählt was nicht geschotterter Forstweg ist.

Die Frage ist, hat sich dafür gelohnt mitzuarbeiten, damit die Landesregierung jetzt stolz präsentieren kann, dass die Ausweisung von MTB Trails funktioniert? Werden sich die Mountainbiker, die am Konzept im Schönbuch mitgearbeitet haben, jetzt nur noch an die ausgewiesenen Trails halten?

Ich beobachte in Baiersbronn, deren MTB-Wegekonzept ja tatsächlich nicht so schlecht ist, dass weiterhin von den Einheimischen alle Wege befahren werden. So wird es wohl auch im Schönbuch sein. Also nochmals die Frage. Für wen ist dieses Konzept?


----------



## write-only (10. Oktober 2019)

Wow auf den Karten schaut das ja noch trauriger aus als ich beim lesen der Überschrift gedacht hab.

Aber hey, immerhin eine legale Strecke seid doch nicht so undankbar. /s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (10. Oktober 2019)

Was sollen da die Trails sein? Braun für "Erd-/Grasweg"? Pink für "Befestigt, nicht geprüft"?
Selbst wenn man beides zusammen zählen würde, sieht das erbärmlich aus.


----------



## write-only (10. Oktober 2019)

Es ist halt der alte Klassiker: Haut ab von meinem Wanderweg ihr habt doch jetzt ne Mountainbike-Strecke. Und alle klopfen sich auf die Schulter.


----------



## robzo (10. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wenn du magst, pflege dein Extrem-Position weiter.
> Meine ist das nicht.


Es geht hier wohl kaum um Extrem-Positionen, sondern um Gleichbehandlung. Obwohl es ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht des Waldes gibt, werden Radfahrer in Ba-Wü hier eingeschränkt und benachteiligt. Daher muss es zunächst eine Gleichstellung geben, d.h. Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel. Danach kann man, bei Wegen wo dies notwendig ist, über eine Beschränkung diskutieren. Nicht anders herum das gnädige Zugestehen von ein paar Brotkrumen, damit Ruhe ist und der große Rest der Wege bleibt verboten.


----------



## Sprudler (10. Oktober 2019)

Da geht's in erster Linie um Neubeschilderung bestehender Wege und in Zukunft eben gemeinsame Nutzung. Bei dem Trailanteil von dem die Rede ist und dem Boom um den neuen Turm rum sind evtl. auch neue Ideen gewachsen seit 2016. Der Downhill hat sich etabliert. Die Schönbuch Trophy läuft gut.
Vorschlag West BB 2016 ist jetzt so schlecht nicht auf den ersten Blick. (Edit, die braune Runde bei Rohrau im Verbindungsteil meinet ich) Die anderen sind Käse. Liegt evtl. am Landkreis. Andererseits ist es eh Normalzustand das z.B. der Hauptwanderweg am Westhang gemischt genutzt wird, könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen dass da was geht.


Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, habe aber nix damit zu tun.


----------



## JensDey (10. Oktober 2019)

robzo schrieb:


> Es geht hier wohl kaum um Extrem-Positionen, sondern um Gleichbehandlung. Obwohl es ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht des Waldes gibt, werden Radfahrer in Ba-Wü hier eingeschränkt und benachteiligt. Daher muss es zunächst eine Gleichstellung geben, d.h. Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel. Danach kann man, bei Wegen wo dies notwendig ist, über eine Beschränkung diskutieren. Nicht anders herum das gnädige Zugestehen von ein paar Brotkrumen, damit Ruhe ist und der große Rest der Wege bleibt verboten.


Gerne und wann? Und bis dahin?


----------



## trail_desire (11. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Gerne und wann? Und bis dahin?



Weiter illegal Radfahren, im Idealfall ohne E um nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu gießen
Das ganze kombiniert mit Rücksicht, vorbildlichem Verhalten (Trailrules) und öfter mal mit den Wanderern ins Gespräch kommen.
Das verbindet. Und wirkt oft Wunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (11. Oktober 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die DIMB war beim Projekt Schönbuch zu Anfang mit dabei in den Sitzungen. Unsere Position war, dass wir die Interessen der Mountainbiker einbringen und dass wir eine Kampagne zur gegenseitigen Toleranz machen können. Aber wir waren strikt dagegen Wege auszuweisen, um uns nicht selbst auf wenige Strecken zu beschränken. *Ab dem Punkt haben wir uns dann rausgezogen.*



Ist es da verwunderlich, wenn am Ende nix bei herauskommt


> Im Anhang die Streckenplanung Stand 2016. Das sind schon sehr viele Kilometer auf breiten, befestigten Wegen. Die lange Überführungs-Etappe und die Schleife Ost sind fast nur Forstweg. Bei den Erdwegen sind beim Abgleich mit meinen Karten einige Abschnitte dabei, die zwar einen natürlichen Untergrund haben, aber nicht schmäler als 2 Meter sind. Die waren also immer schon erlaubt. Das wäre interessant ob es wirklich 20 km Trails unter 2 Metern gibt, wie es in der Zeitung steht. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird gerne alles dazu gezählt was nicht geschotterter Forstweg ist.


Wenn das die finale Lösung ist, wäre das dürftig. Mein fairer Ansatz wären ca. 30% Trails. Und zwar Trails, die mtb-ler auch als Trails akzeptieren. Als Ausgleich für "verlorene" Trails einfach eine Strecke zum Umbau freigeben. Meinetwegen mit Auflagen, was max. Höhe der gebauten Sprünge angeht. Wegen Haftung. Z.B. max. Kniehöhe, weil ähnliches ja an anderer Stelle verloren ging.



> Die Frage ist, hat sich dafür gelohnt mitzuarbeiten, damit die Landesregierung jetzt stolz präsentieren kann, dass die Ausweisung von MTB Trails funktioniert? Werden sich die Mountainbiker, die am Konzept im Schönbuch mitgearbeitet haben, jetzt nur noch an die ausgewiesenen Trails halten?


Berechtigte Frage. Auch wie lange. Wer nicht beteiligt war, muss sich ja sowieso nicht dran halten. Wer wöllte es durchsetzen.
Das bedeutet, dass die Beteiligten dafür auch bei allen mtb-lern werben müssten.
Schon hier Thread zeigt sich, wie wenig Erfolg das haben könnte. Extrem-Forderungen werden zementiert. Nur keinen mm nachgeben. Siehe Posts "gegen mich" auf dieser Seite.



> Ich beobachte in Baiersbronn, deren MTB-Wegekonzept ja tatsächlich nicht so schlecht ist, dass weiterhin von den Einheimischen alle Wege befahren werden. So wird es wohl auch im Schönbuch sein. Also nochmals die Frage. Für wen ist dieses Konzept?


Die Idee ist zumindest eine friedliche gemeinsame Nutzung des Waldes für alle Waldnutzer auf Basis von Regeln und zumutbarer Einschränkung. So zumindest die Theorie.
Solange sich DIMB nicht hinter solche Kompromisse stellt wird das nix. 
Auch und gerade mit der Argumentation: In A tragen wir die Lösung mit, weil ... aber hier in B werden wir das nicht tun, weil ...
Und genau hier stehen wir uns mit der Extrem-Position der Gleichbehandlung selbst im Weg.



trail_desire schrieb:


> Das ganze kombiniert mit Rücksicht, vorbildlichem Verhalten (Trailrules) und öfter mal mit den Wanderern ins Gespräch kommen.
> Das verbindet. Und wirkt oft Wunder.


Ich glaube nicht, dass das eine Änderung bringt

Menschen, die Biker als Feindbild haben, werden das durch positive "Ausnahmen" nicht ändern
illegal = "Biker können sich sowieso nicht an Regeln halten"

Ich fürchte mit "wir fordern"-Haltung wird man eher das Gegenteil erreichen. "Wir fordern" in Kombination mit Rücksicht und nett funktioniert auch nicht wirklich.
Kompromissangebote auch mal annehmen scheint mir da eher der steinhöhlende Tropfen zusein. Und verbessern nach meinem Verständnis (Erfahrung in Vertrieb und Einkaufsverhandlund) die Verhandlungsbasis.


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ist es da verwunderlich, wenn am Ende nix bei herauskommt


Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Mountainbiker nicht einen höheren Trailanteil gewünscht hätten. Das es nicht mehr Trails werden liegt ganz einfach an den hohen Wiederständen der anderen Interessensgruppen. Selbst professionelle Planungen werden blockiert, wie im Zweitälerland zu sehen. Das Projekt der Streckenausweisung ist gescheitert. Das hat eine Abfrage der umgesetzten Strecken ergeben.









						Ausweisung von Mountainbikestrecken gescheitert
					

28.11.2017 Baden-Württemberg: Radfahrer im Wald weiterhin illegal unterwegs   Gemeinsame Pressemitteilung der Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. in Kooperation mit ADFC Baden-Württemberg e.V, Württembergischer Radsportverband e.V. und Badischer Radsportverband e.V.  In einer kürzlich von M




					www.dimb.de
				




Unsere Aktiven vor Ort sind  nur ehrenamtlich tätig. Und da muss ich mir die Frage stellen, ob ich diese in ihrer Freizeit zu einem Konzept schicke, von dem schon im Vorfeld klar ist, dass es nicht attraktiv wird. Wir müssen nicht über jedes Stöckchen springen dass uns hingehalten wird.
Wo wir in BW aber unterstützen, dass ist bei eigens gebauten Strecken. Das ist ein Angebot dass es vorher noch nicht gab und damit sinnvoll. Da hat sich in BW die letzten Jahre auch einiges entwickelt.
Wir haben auch diese "Gemeinsam Natur Kampagne" angeregt.








						Gemeinsam Natur Erleben | Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH
					






					www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info
				






JensDey schrieb:


> Schon hier Thread zeigt sich, wie wenig Erfolg das haben könnte. Extrem-Forderungen werden zementiert. Nur keinen mm nachgeben. Siehe Posts "gegen mich" auf dieser Seite.



Wenn nur BW eine 2 Meter Regel hat. Wenn auf Bundesebene die Spitzenverbände sich einigen, das Radfahren auf allen festen Wegen zu erlauben.








						Spitzenverbände empfehlen Radfahren auf allen geeigneten Wegen zu erlauben
					

Auf welchen Wegen dürfen wir Mountainbike fahren? Eine zentrale Frage, um die sich die DIMB seit ihrer Gründung vor 28 Jahren kümmert. Jetzt wurde ein deutschlandweiter Konsens gefunden. Ein großer Schritt für die Akzeptanz des Mountainbikens wurde getan...




					www.dimb.de
				




Wenn es im Wald kaum Konflikte gibt.








						Neue Studie sieht wenig Konflikte im Wald
					

Die FVA Freiburg hat die Studie "Walderholung mit und ohne Bike 2" veröffentlicht. An fünf schönen Wochenenden im Oktober 2017, an insgesamt 32 Punkten auf der schwäbischen Alb und im Schwarzwald, wurden Besucher befragt...




					www.dimb.de
				




Wer vertritt dann die Extremposition? Welche Argumente hat denn die Regierung weiterhin an der Regel festzuhalten?


----------



## JensDey (11. Oktober 2019)

Doppelt


----------



## JensDey (11. Oktober 2019)

OK, klingt scheiße. 
Gibt es Feedback aus der Landesregierung zur Studie und Empfehlung?



ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wer vertritt dann die Extremposition? Welche Argumente hat denn die Regierung weiterhin an der Regel festzuhalten?


Hatten sie jemals belastbare Argumente? Das war ja schon damals reine Stimmungsmache. Wenn man die Zahlen aktiver Biker vergleicht, wäre es heute dramatischer als in den 90ern.
Allein, was mit heutigen Bikes alles fahrbar und erreichbar wird für Durchschnittsbiker (wie mich).


----------



## hulster (11. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> NRW... Mit Rücksicht von beiden Seiten ist eine gemeinsames Wegenetz überhaupt kein Problem! Die Dimb ist aktuell mit einigen anderen Verbänden an einem Papier am Arbeiten das bundesweit mit der Zeit in die landeswaldgesetzte einzug halten soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In NRW muss nix eingerichtet werden, da gibt das Waldgesetz die Gleichstellung schon her. Wie in den meisten Bundesländern.
Bei der DIMB Initiative geht es um die bundesweite Vereinheitlichung und die Bewußtmachung für andere Nutzer, dass Radfahren erlaubt ist.
Allein die Benennung der Wege führt schon zu irrigen Annahmen. Hier passiert es immer wieder, dass bei sogenannten Premium-Wanderwegen die Wanderer annehmen, dass hier nur gewandert werden dürfte.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Und verbessern nach meinem Verständnis (Erfahrung in Vertrieb und Einkaufsverhandlund) die Verhandlungsbasis.


Dein Vergleich hinkt. In einer Verhandlung sind beide Seiten am Anfang idealerweise erstmal gleich stark.
Das sind die Radfahrer in BaWü aber durch die 2mR nicht, sondern sie befinden sich von vornherein im Bittstellermodus.



JensDey schrieb:


> Wer nicht beteiligt war, muss sich ja sowieso nicht dran halten.


Hier muss man sich vor Augen halten, dass die an solchen "Verhandlungen" Beteiligten mindestens auf Seiten der Radfahrer sowieso nur eine verschwindend kleine Minderheit der Radfahrer repräsentieren und deswegen ihrer Klientel maximal Vorschläge machen können.
Das gleiche gilt auch z.B. für den Verbandsnaturschutz, der weder seine Mitglieder geschweige denn Einzelpersonen mit Verweis auf irgendwelche Absprachen dazu verpflichten kann, sich an solchen auch zu halten.


JensDey schrieb:


> Mein fairer Ansatz wären ca. 30% Trails. Und zwar Trails, die mtb-ler auch als Trails akzeptieren.


Da geht's schon los. Wer will das definieren?


----------



## TTT (11. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Kompromissangebote auch mal annehmen...


Erkläre mir mal, wie solche Kompromissangebote in der Praxis für Tourenbiker funktionieren:

Ich fahre eine Forstweg und sehe einen Trail abzweigen. Darf ich den fahren?
Ich plane von daheim eine länger Tour mit Google, Komoot oder klassisch auf Karte. Wie sehe ich dem Weg an, ob ich ihn fahren darf?


----------



## JensDey (11. Oktober 2019)

Wenn man nicht will, geht es freilich nicht. Das ist klar. Die anderen wollen ja auch nicht. Dann sind wir ja schon zwei.
Auch wenn ich noch Antworten hätte, sehe ich nicht die ergebnisoffene Kommunikation.


----------



## hfly (11. Oktober 2019)

Schön das du Zweitälerland angesprochen hast ciau_heiko. Denn dieses Projekt habe ich mit grossem Interresse verfolgt da ich quasi um die Ecke wohne und da auch viel am biken bin.

Wer die Ecke nicht kennt kurz wieso sie toll ist:
Der Schwarzwald ist das höchste Mittelgebirge in Deutschland. Aber allein die Höhe ist normalerweise nicht so wichtig wie die Reliefenenergie des Gebirges.
Sprich nach Osten fällt der Schwarzwald flach ab und obwohl die Berge über 1000 Meter hoch sind bekommst selten über 350 HM Downhill hin.
Abgesehen vom Hochschwarzwald ( Feldberg - Schauinsland  - Todtnau Ecke ) ist das die Ecke mit der höchsten Reliefenergie sprich Höhenunterschiede zwischen Berg und Tal.
Vom Kandel gibt es Trails runter mit knapp 900 HM Downhill, das gibts soweit ich weiss erst wieder in den Alpen ( oder drüben in Frankreich Vogesen).

Der Schwarzwald Tourismus hat natürlich grosses Interesse sich für Biker zu öffnen und gerade im Zweitälerland kann man so geniale Strecken ausweisen die grosses Potential hätten eine richtig gute Bike-Destination zu werden. Gerade für deutsche Flachländer als Kurztrip. 

Die 2 Meter Regel hält uns Einheimische eigentlich nicht ab. Ich kenne keinen Biker der sich irgendwie darum scherrt. Wir meiden viel begangene Wanderwege zu z.b Sonnige Samstag / Sonntag Nachmittagen, aber die würde ich auch meiden wenn es die 2 Meter Regel nicht geben würde ( da nehme ich lieber ne Strecke bei der der Flow nicht zu oft unterbrochen wird).

Der Tourismus der so gerne Strecken ausweisen will, scheitert jedoch an der 2 Meter Regel, weil die Leute sich quer stellen. Sie haben eigentlich kein Problem das da Biker fahren würden, es geht eher darum das man doch gern ein finanziellen Vorteil draus ziehen will ( kann man verurteilen, aber viele die es verurteilen würden sicher ähnlich handeln ).

Das Ausweisen von Strecken mag in Baiersbronn geklappt haben, da die recht viel Gemeindewald haben. Überall anderswo klappt das nicht.

Der Tourismus der Gemeinden sollte überzeugt werden das es für Sie, für die Gemeinde sie auf einer Goldmine sitzen und durch Wegfallen der 2 Meter Regel erst wirklich die Chance haben dieses Gold abzubauen.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Oktober 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> In NRW muss nix eingerichtet werden, da gibt das Waldgesetz die Gleichstellung schon her. Wie in den meisten Bundesländern.


Leider gibt es auch hier einen Flickenteppich mit sehr vielen lokalen Regelungen, die so nicht akzeptabel sind! Vor allem für Gäste aus anderen Regionen ist z.b. im 7GB nicht ohne Probleme ersichtlich daß nur Wege mit gelben Pfeil befahren werden dürfen mit rotem aber nicht. Zurzeit wir in den Medien wieder sehr aktiv gegen die Biker geschossen! Was zu noch mehr Problemen führen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (11. Oktober 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Mein fairer Ansatz wären ca. 30% Trails. Und zwar Trails, die mtb-ler auch als Trails akzeptieren. Als Ausgleich für "verlorene" Trails einfach eine Strecke zum Umbau freigeben. Meinetwegen mit Auflagen, was max. Höhe der gebauten Sprünge angeht. Wegen Haftung. Z.B. max. Kniehöhe, weil ähnliches ja an anderer Stelle verloren ging.


Für mich wäre das nicht fair. Ich möchte von meiner Haustüre weg dort biken, wo es mir gefällt und Spaß macht. Ohne vorher auf Karten nachprüfen zu müssen, ob in meinem Wohnumfeld ein legaler Trail ist. Und falls es da dann keinen gibt? Ins Auto sitzen und irgendwohin fahren, wo es erlaubt sein könnte? Sorry, das ist doch Mist.
Und im Moment geht es um "normales" Fahren auf natürlichen schmalen Wegen. Das hat erstmal nix mit Downhill-Racern, Sprüngen, gebauten Dingen usw. zu tun. Und hier darf ich im Moment in Ba-Wü nicht fahren. Auch keine Touren, nix!
Downhill-Strecken mit entsprechenden Bauten sind ein ganz eigenes Thema und haben in dieser Diskussion zunächst nichts verloren.

Ich nehme übrigens immer auf Wanderer Rücksicht, bremse/klingle rechtzeitig, steige ab, wenn es in der Begegnung eng werden könnte und hatte noch nie Stress im Schwäbischen. Und das alles auf ganz vielen "verbotenen" Wegen. Warum sollte ich das also nicht auch legal tun dürfen?


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Oktober 2019)

robzo schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das nicht fair. Ich möchte von meiner Haustüre weg dort biken, wo es mir gefällt und Spaß macht. Ohne vorher auf Karten nachprüfen zu müssen, ob in meinem Wohnumfeld ein legaler Trail ist. Und falls es da dann keinen gibt? Ins Auto sitzen und irgendwohin fahren, wo es erlaubt sein könnte? Sorry, das ist doch Mist.
> Und im Moment geht es um "normales" Fahren auf natürlichen schmalen Wegen. Das hat erstmal nix mit Downhill-Racern, Sprüpngen, gebauten Dingen usw. etc. Und hier darf ich im Moment in Ba-Wü nicht fahren. Auch keine Touren, nix!
> Downhill-Strecken mit entsprechenden Bauten sind ein ganz eigenes Thema und haben in dieser Diskussion zunächst nichts verloren.
> 
> Ich nehme übrigens immer auf Wanderer Rücksicht, bremse/klingle rechtzeitig, steige ab, wenn es in der Begegnung eng werden könnte und hatte noch nie Stress im Schwäbischen. Und das alles auf ganz vielen "verbotenen" Wegen. Warum sollte ich das also nicht auch legal tun dürfen?


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## hulster (11. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Leider gibt es auch hier einen Flickenteppich mit sehr vielen lokalen Regelungen, die so nicht akzeptabel sind! Vor allem für Gäste aus anderen Regionen ist z.b. im 7GB nicht ohne Probleme ersichtlich daß nur Wege mit gelben Pfeil befahren werden dürfen mit rotem aber nicht. Zurzeit wir in den Medien wieder sehr aktiv gegen die Biker geschossen! Was zu noch mehr Problemen führen wird.



Es gibt nun mal spezielle Schutzzonen, auf denen selbst Wanderer Einschränkungen unterliegen. Haste in der Eifel auch.
In NRW haben wir aber die Ausnahmen was Einschränkungen angeht. In BW ist es umgekehrt.
7GB stellt mit Sicherheit ne besondere Ausnahme da, da hier nicht Naturschutz der Grund ist.
Ich würde mich aber in NRW nicht beschweren wollen. Aber natürlich bedeutet das für Locals im 7GB durchaus Einschränkungen, gegen die man sich gerne - auch unter der Zuhilfenahme der aktuellen DIMB Aktion - wehren kann. 
Unter dem Aspekt Naturschutz, sprich Naturschutzgebiet, muss ich nicht überall fahren. Dort müssen Wanderer auch auf festgelegten Wegen bleiben. Da muss ich dann auch nicht auch Radfahren, weil ich die Trails dort eh nicht fahren darf und muss.


----------



## alteoma301 (11. Oktober 2019)

warum sollten wanderer auf wegen im naturschutzgebiet erlaubt sein, auf denen radfahrer nicht erlaubt sind? Gleichberechtigung sähe anders aus. Wenn es wirklich um Naturschutz geht, sollte man den Weg ganz sperren... Das wollen die alten vom Wanderverein XY aber auch wieder nicht ('wir machen die natur doch nicht kaputt...')

Hast du schonmal mitbekommen, wie viel Lärm eine Familie mit 3 Kindern so im Durchschnitt macht? Das hat auch nichts mehr mit Naturschutz zu tun


----------



## sibu (11. Oktober 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> 7GB stellt mit Sicherheit ne besondere Ausnahme da, da hier nicht Naturschutz der Grund ist.


Formal ist der Naturschutz im Siebengebirge schon der Grund:
_Der Wegeplan ist Bestandteil der Verordnung (...) Er dient der Umsetzung des Schutzzwecks (§ 3) und der __Schutzziele (§ 4)__ und soll gleichzeitig das
Siebengebirge der Allgemeinheit zugänglich machen, um den Besuchern geeignete Möglichkeiten für das Natur- und Kulturerleben, die naturkundliche Bildung und die Erholung zu erschließen, soweit der Schutzzweck es erlaubt._


----------



## mw.dd (12. Oktober 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Der Tourismus der so gerne Strecken ausweisen will, scheitert jedoch an der 2 Meter Regel, weil die Leute sich quer stellen. Sie haben eigentlich kein Problem das da Biker fahren würden, es geht eher dar


Die 2mR steht dem Tourismus nicht im Weg.
Für Ausnahmen von der 2mR müssen nicht die Grundbesitzer gefragt werden, sondern die Forstbehörden. Und auch das Markieren von Wegen ("Ausweisen von Touren") wird durch die 2mR nicht behindert, da die Grundbesitzer das Markieren zum Zweck des Betretens dulden müssen.
"Der Tourismus" scheitert ausschießich an Unfähigkeit, Unwillen und der Angst davor jemandem wehzutun.
Wobei mir das eigentlich total egal ist - fahre ich eben woanders.


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Oktober 2019)

*Naturschutz verhindert neue Mountainbike-Routen*

*Der Gemeindeverwaltungsverband Schönau bricht das Mountainbike-Konzept ab. Die Kosten seien zu hoch für den touristischen Nutzen. Allein das Naturschutzgutachten kostet bis zu 30.000 Euro.*









						Naturschutz verhindert neue Mountainbike-Routen - Schönau - Badische Zeitung
					

Der Gemeindeverwaltungsverband Schönau bricht das Mountainbike-Konzept ab. Die Kosten seien zu hoch für den touristischen Nutzen. Allein das Naturschutzgutachten kostet bis zu 30.000 Euro.




					www.badische-zeitung.de


----------



## ciao heiko (6. November 2019)

Diskussionsrunde am Donnerstag mit Elisabeth Brandau zur 2 Meter Regel.

Unterstützt Elisabeth mit eurer Anwesenheit bei der Diskussionsrunde.

"Beim SZ/BZ-Stammtisch können alle Interessierten am Donnerstag, 7. November, ab 19.30 Uhr im Verlagsgebäude der SZ/BZ in der Böblinger Straße 76 in Sindelfingen mitdiskutieren. Eine Anmeldung ist nicht nötig."









						SZ/BZ-Stammtisch  zur 2-Meter-Regel
					

Mountainbike: Am Donnerstag mit Elisabeth Brandau...




					www.bbheute.de


----------



## franzam (10. April 2020)

Schwarzwaldverein klagt über das Verhalten von Mountainbikern - Emmendingen - Badische Zeitung
					

Der Schwarzwaldverein im Landkreis Emmendingen klagt über das Verhalten von Mountainbikern auf schmalen Wanderwegen – diese dürfen von den Radlern nämlich eigentlich gar nicht befahren werden.




					www.badische-zeitung.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (10. April 2020)

Manche mondenbaiger verhalten sich ja leider auch wie ihr Ruf ist....?‍♂️


----------



## write-only (10. April 2020)

Hört man zumindest. Oder man weiß es einfach, wie mancher Zeitungsschreiber. Getroffen hab ich noch keinen.


----------



## cännondäler__ (10. April 2020)

Interessant sind die Kommentare zu diesem Artikel: Da geht es deutlich versöhnlicher zu als in dem polariserenden Artikel selbst. Auch in der Praxis funktioniert der Begegungsverkehr dank Trailglöckle und Tempo herausnehmen sehr unaufgeregt. Und der Punkt Erosion ist immer eine Frage der Benutzungsfrequenz eines Weges; egal ob durch Wanderer oder Biker. Der BUND hat in einem Gutachten ja mal festgestellt, dass sich die Einflüsse Wanderer vs. Biker die Waage halten. Wenn auf manchen Wegen fast nur Biker unterwegs sind, dann überwiegt halt deren Einfluss. Klar: Die Verantwortung sich an der Wegpflege einzubringen wächst dadurch. In dem Artikel wird der MTB-Südbaden genannt (bin selber Mitglied): Ich denke solche Beteiligungen an der Arbeit lässt sich am Besten mit Vereinsstrukturen umsetzen, kenne aber auch Beispiele wo sich kleine Gruppen ohne eine solche Struktur eingebracht haben (Waldkirch).
cännondäler


----------



## dopero (10. April 2020)

Gibt es den Artikel auch ohne Bezahlschranke, wo man nur die ersten 5 Zeilen lesen kann?


----------



## prince67 (11. April 2020)

zZ sind halt auch deutlich mehr Biker unterwegs, darunter auch viele sonst Gelegenheitsfahrer oder die jetzt nach Jahren ihr Fahrrad wiederentdeckt haben.


----------



## orangerauch (11. April 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Hört man zumindest. Oder man weiß es einfach, wie mancher Zeitungsschreiber. Getroffen hab ich noch keinen.



Leider musste ich kürzlich so einen kennen lernen. Direkt bei Freiburg. Drängelte sich an einem jungen Wandererpächen vorbei zeigte ihnen den Stinkefinger und schnitt darauf hin alle Kehren am Schlossbergtrail. Klassischer Racer in Lycrapelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (11. April 2020)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Leider musste ich kürzlich so einen kennen lernen. Direkt bei Freiburg. Drängelte sich an einem jungen Wandererpächen vorbei zeigte ihnen den Stinkefinger und schnitt darauf hin alle Kehren am Schlossbergtrail. Klassischer Racer in Lycrapelle.


Das hat aber nu nix mit klassischem Racer in Lycrapelle zu tun.
Die gibt es auch unter der Baggy Fraktion


----------



## GG71 (11. April 2020)

Und wie unmöglich sich oft die Spaziergänger benehmen, darüber könnte man auch ein Lied singen.


----------



## JensDey (11. April 2020)

Und überhaupt, wie schlimm sich immer Die Anderen benehmen!


----------



## Das-Licht (20. April 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> zZ sind halt auch deutlich mehr Biker unterwegs, darunter auch viele sonst Gelegenheitsfahrer oder die jetzt nach Jahren ihr Fahrrad wiederentdeckt haben.




...ja, das beobachte ich auch. es ist aktuell, sowohl bezüglich des Wetters, als auch der vermehrten Freizeit, quasi jeden Tag Sonntag. Mehr Spaziergänger/Wanderer und mehr Fahrradfahrer - die ich trotz eines MTB und teils entsprechender Funktionskleidung, nicht als MTBler bezeichnen möchte. Leider stelle ich dabei fest, dass die Fußgänger sich im Allgemeinen recht umsichtig und rücksichtsvoll verhalten. Bei den Radfahrern ist das inzwischen manchmal durchaus konfliktbeladen. Das sehe ich ähnlich, mit den Gelegenheitsfahrern, denn die Trailrules sind gänzlich unbekannt, und es wird vermehrt ohne Helm gefahren.


----------



## muddymartin (27. April 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...ja, das beobachte ich auch. es ist aktuell, sowohl bezüglich des Wetters, als auch der vermehrten Freizeit, quasi jeden Tag Sonntag. Mehr Spaziergänger/Wanderer und mehr Fahrradfahrer - die ich trotz eines MTB und teils entsprechender Funktionskleidung, nicht als MTBler bezeichnen möchte. Leider stelle ich dabei fest, dass die Fußgänger sich im Allgemeinen recht umsichtig und rücksichtsvoll verhalten. Bei den Radfahrern ist das inzwischen manchmal durchaus konfliktbeladen. Das sehe ich ähnlich, mit den Gelegenheitsfahrern, denn die Trailrules sind gänzlich unbekannt, und es wird vermehrt ohne Helm gefahren.


 Exakt meine Beobachtung. Ohne Helm und in hohem Speed im Fußgänger-Slalom. Dann noch die Strava-KOM-Jäger.
Eine weitere Beobachtung: Insbesondere an Trailausgängen - und hier hat man oft Begegnungsverkehr mit Spaziergängern - kann man viele MTB-Deppen finden, die dann auf der geschotterten Waldautobahn mit Drift und Staubwolke zum stehen kommen. Musste letzten auch in einer Staubwolke fahren, weil 5 jugendliche FF-Honks meinten, Sie müssten auf dem Schotterweg ne Drift challenge machen 
Ob man dann auf dem Trail umsichtig gefahren ist, juckt dann auch keinen mehr. Evtl. wäre das ja mal ne Idee, Schilder 20m vor dem Trailausgang aufzuhängen a la "reduce speed and avoid drifting"


----------



## Deleted 326763 (6. Mai 2020)

https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.standortuebungsplatz-bei-boeblingen-schaden-mountainbiker-der-natur.2edf44bb-dbe4-4254-a75b-89733a2e7b7d.html
		



Standortübungsplatz bei Böblingen
Schaden Mountainbiker der Natur?
Von Alexandra Kratz 06. Mai 2020 - 12:36 Uhr
Der Wald östlich der Panzerkaserne ist ein Standortübungsplatz der US-Armee. Erholungssuchende sind größtenteils unerwünscht – weil es gefährlich ist und weil sie die Natur zerstören. Doch schaden Militärübungen Flora und Fauna nicht viel mehr?

Mountainbiker haben im Wald bei Böblingen Schanzen und Hindernisse gebaut, sagt die US-Armee. Foto: dpa/Swen Pförtner
Mountainbiker haben im Wald bei Böblingen Schanzen und Hindernisse gebaut, sagt die US-Armee.
Foto: dpa/Swen Pförtner
Filder - Zufrieden ist Christa Tast mit dieser Antwort nicht. Doch ihre Nachfrage bei Vertretern des Landtags ergab, dass die US-Armee im Waldgebiet zwischen Vaihingen, Musberg, Steinenbronn und der Panzerkaserne in Böblingen tatsächlich das Sagen hat.

Mehr zum Artikel
 US Army will keine Ausflügler im Sperrgebiet
Öffentlicher Wald oder Militärgelände?
US Army will keine Ausflügler im Sperrgebiet
Corona und US-Armee in Region Stuttgart
US-Stützpunkte besonders stark betroffen?
US-Standorte in Stuttgart
Eine Kleinstadt hinter Stacheldraht
„Die Amerikaner haben dort das Nutzungsrecht“, sagt die Grünen-Bezirksbeirätin aus Vaihingen. Hintergrund sei wohl, dass es nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg nie einen richtigen Friedensvertrag gegeben habe. Das Gebiet sei eine Enklave der amerikanischen Armee. „Hier gilt deutsches Recht nur sehr bedingt. Hier gilt mangels Friedensvertrag noch das Kriegsrecht beziehungsweise gelten zwischenzeitlich eingeübte Gepflogenheiten“, sagt Tast. Sie findet aber auch: „Wenn das Gelände wirklich nur von den Amerikanern genutzt werden dürfte und keine Spaziergänger zulässig wären, weil Gefahr für Leib und Leben besteht, dann müsste es insgesamt so eingezäunt sein, zumindest während der militärischen Übungen.“ So formulierte sie es auch in ihrer Mail an den Vaihinger Bezirksvorsteher Kai Mungenast und die Sprecherin der US-Armee in Stuttgart, Carola Meusel.

In dem Waldgebiet leben mehrere bedrohte Tierarten

Ausgangspunkt war, dass Carola Meusel jüngst an Kai Mungenast geschrieben hatte. In einer Mail wies sie den Bezirksvorsteher darauf hin, dass in dem Wald östlich der Panzerkaserne Böblingen immer mehr Spaziergänger und Radfahrer unterwegs seien. Das sei gefährlich, denn das Gebiet sei den US-Streitkräften vom Bund zur ausschließlichen Nutzung überlassen worden. Regelmäßig würden dort militärische Übungen abgehalten. Die Bevölkerung sei unbedingt angehalten, es nicht zu betreten. Schilder würden auf dieses Verbot hinweisen. Lediglich das Musberger Sträßle sei für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich, so die US-Sprecherin.

Die Amerikaner am Standort Stuttgart haben das Thema vor Kurzem auch in ihrer Internet-Zeitschrift „The Stuttgart Citizen“ aufgegriffen. Dort heißt es, dass insbesondere die selbst gebauten Mountainbike-Strecken ein Problem seien. Im Wald gebe es Hindernisse, Sprungschanzen und Kurven auf nicht dafür autorisierten Pfaden. So wird Craig Van Kirk, der für das lokale Trainingsareal zuständig ist, in dem Artikel zitiert. Inga Gebhard, Umweltspezialistin in der Garrison, ergänzt: Die Überstrapazierung des Trainingsareals für Freizeitaktivitäten habe dem Ökosystem geschadet. Das Gebiet sei das Zuhause für dutzende Tierarten, darunter seien auch einige bedrohte Arten wie zum Beispiel der Neuntöter, der Waldkauz, die Kreuzotter und die Bechsteinfledermaus. Diese seien auf natürliche Habitate angewiesen. Bei den militärischen Trainingseinheiten könne geplant und kontrolliert werden, wo sie abgehalten werden und wie sie sich auf die in dem Gebiet lebenden Tierarten auswirken. Im Gegensatz dazu würden Freizeitaktivitäten stören, weil sie häufiger stattfinden, Lärm verursachen und Bodenerosionen auslösen.

Ein asphaltierter Radweg führt durchs Schutzgebiet

Auch Carola Meusel hatte in ihrer Mail an Mungenast darauf hingewiesen, dass der Übungsplatz ein Flora-Fauna-Habitat (FFH) und damit ein europäisches Schutzgebiet sei und es Wildruhezonen gebe, die durch Freizeitsportler empfindlich gestört würden.

Tast kann dieser Argumentation nicht folgen. Mit FFH-Gebiet sei sicher das FFH-Gebiet Glemswald und Stuttgarter Bucht gemeint, das fast 4000 Hektar umfasse. „Es wäre mir ganz neu, dass dort die Menschen keine naturnahe Erholung suchen dürfen. Mitten durch das Gebiet geht ja zum Beispiel auch der neue Radschnellweg Böblingen-Rohr, asphaltiert und mit nächtlicher Beleuchtung“, schreibt sie in ihrer Mail an die US-Sprecherin und fügt hinzu: Spaziergänger und Co. würden weder Schmetterlinge noch Fledermäuse oder Totholzkäfer belästigen. „Was allerdings unter den motorbetriebenen Fahrzeugen, zum Beispiel militärischen Streifendiensten, zu leiden hat und wirklich FFH-Schutzgegenstand ist, sind die Lurche.“


----------



## Black-Under (6. Mai 2020)

Der Punkt ist bei Truppenübungsplätzen, dort dürfen die Jäger nicht rumballern, da ballert nur das Militär aber nicht auf die Tiere. Deswegen siedeln sich dort auch die Tiere an.
Ein Jäger hat mir erzählt dass die Tiere ganz genau wissen, dass die Jäger dort nicht hin dürfen. Sowas lernen die schnell.
Aber als wenn die Amis wegen einem Kautz Gedanken machen wo sie rumballern, das glaubt denen doch kein Mensch.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (6. Mai 2020)

Lustig ist doch auch, das die Amis selber kräftig den Rucksacktrail zum Biken nutzen.
Bzw. Der Rucksacktrail für Leistungstest, Orientierungsmarsch usw. benutzt wird. Die Biker sind doch hauptsächlich nur sekundär Nutzer. 
Ok, der kleine Bikepark mal außen vor










						Recreational use overwhelming Panzer Training Area
					

The Panzer Training Area has become more of a recreational area for local bicyclists, joggers and dog walkers than an area for U.S. military training, which the federal government of Germany has designated it for.Read More



					www.stuttgartcitizen.com
				




Es geht auch den Amerikanern weniger um die Tiere, vielmehr geht es um die Sicherheit der Kaserne, zum Beispiel der Kindergarten grenzt ja direkt an die Trails.
Und aufgrund der Sicherheitslage möchte man da keine Zivilisten haben. 

“ The popularity of the area has not only overwhelmed it because of the number of people using it on a regular basis, it has created a serious safety concern, according to Craig Van Kirk, local training area coordinator, 7th Area Training Command.”


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist bei Truppenübungsplätzen, dort dürfen die Jäger nicht rumballern, da ballert nur das Militär aber nicht auf die Tiere. Deswegen siedeln sich dort auch die Tiere an.
> Ein Jäger hat mir erzählt dass die Tiere ganz genau wissen, dass die Jäger dort nicht hin dürfen. Sowas lernen die schnell.
> Aber als wenn die Amis wegen einem Kautz Gedanken machen wo sie rumballern, das glaubt denen doch kein Mensch.



Gejagt wird auch auf Truppenübungsplätzen.


----------



## Black-Under (6. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Gejagt wird auch auf Truppenübungsplätzen.


Da sagt mir aber mein Arbeitskollege (der ist Jäger) was anderes. Das ist Sperrgebiet, da darf keiner sonst mit einer Waffe rein.
Die Soldaten dürfen da nicht jagen. Wie kommst Du zu solch einer Aussage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (7. Mai 2020)

*DIMB Pressemitteilung:
Freie Natur? Ein Plädoyer für einheitliche Landeswaldgesetze*









						Freie Natur? Ein Plädoyer für einheitliche Landeswaldgesetze
					

Vielerorts wird es dieser Tage sichtbar: die Menschen zieht es raus in die Natur und in die Wälder. Mit 16 verschiedenen Landeswaldgesetzen ist das Betretungsrecht aber alles andere als einheitlich.




					www.dimb.de


----------



## MtB55 (7. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich sowas lesen, wird mir immer wieder bewusst, wie schön es in Bayern ist.


----------



## sibu (7. Mai 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Da sagt mir aber mein Arbeitskollege (der ist Jäger) was anderes. Das ist Sperrgebiet, da darf keiner sonst mit einer Waffe rein.
> Die Soldaten dürfen da nicht jagen. Wie kommst Du zu solch einer Aussage?


Dein Kollege mag da nicht jagen dürfen, aber es wird gejagt, wenn auch mit besonderen Vorkehrungen.


----------



## Black-Under (7. Mai 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Dein Kollege mag da nicht jagen dürfen, aber es wird gejagt, wenn auch mit besonderen Vorkehrungen.



Wir haben hier aber von einem Truppenübungsplatz der Amis geredet. Da wird wenn vielleicht einmal im Jahr gejagt.


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. Mai 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lesen, wird mir immer wieder bewusst, wie schön es in Bayern ist.


Dafür haben die Meisten in BaWü durch Corona gelernt was 1,5 Meter Abstand sind. Nun nur doch verdoppeln und schon weiß man auf welchen Wegen man fahren darf.



Black-Under schrieb:


> Wir haben hier aber von einem Truppenübungsplatz der Amis geredet. Da wird wenn vielleicht einmal im Jahr gejagt.


Von wem? Landjäger? Schürzenjäger?


----------



## JensDey (7. Mai 2020)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Dafür haben die Meisten in BaWü durch Corona gelernt was 1,5 Meter Abstand sind. Nun nur doch verdoppeln und schon weiß man auf welchen Wegen man fahren darf.


Es heisst 2m-Regel.


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Mai 2020)

Nur in manchen, wenigen Gebieten gibt es tatsächlich auch eine 3m-Regel.


----------



## dopero (7. Mai 2020)

Ist inzwischen verbindlich geregelt wie die Wegbreite zu messen ist?


----------



## trail_desire (7. Mai 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Ist inzwischen verbindlich geregelt wie die Wegbreite zu messen ist?


ich mess immer quer.....meine Trails sind oft nur ca. 50 Cm lang, aber unendlich breit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (8. Mai 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Ist inzwischen verbindlich geregelt wie die Wegbreite zu messen ist?


Motzenden Wanderer umhauen, quer auf den Weg legen und noch deine Wasserflasche dazu, dann hat man ca. 2m.


----------



## Das-Licht (14. Mai 2020)

__





						Wie sorgt man für Trailsperrungen?
					

Hallo, leider bin ich nun der Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten. Ich wurde gebeten, dies zu tun, da ich als einer der "Multiplikatoren" beim Forst bekannt bin.   Im Bereich des Forstamtes Lampertheim, Kreis Bergstraße - also bis tief in den Odenwald und von Zwingenberg bis Weinheim - werden...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




...hier hatte ich zum Thema schon was geschrieben, doch das ist - gerade noch - in Hessen. 

und in BW , ganz in der Nähe des obigen Trails, eskaliert es aktuell auch: 









						Illegale Trails am Eichelberg
					

Naturschutz: Jagdpächter schlagen Alarm / Absolutes Verbot für Mountainbiker in „Wildruhezonen“



					www.wnoz.de
				





Wenn ich dann die Reaktionen auf meinen Thread lese, und auch andere Threads, so wie Dieseh hier, durchlese, bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass dieses Frühjahr überall recht massiv eingegriffen wird, um die MTBler auf breite Radwege zu drängen.


----------



## franzam (14. Mai 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wir haben hier aber von einem Truppenübungsplatz der Amis geredet. Da wird wenn vielleicht einmal im Jahr gejagt.



Viel öfter!

Eine große Besonderheit in unserer HHG ist der Truppenübungsplatz Grafenwöhr. Er ist das Kernstück der HHG. Bei einer Größe von 23.000 ha ist der Übungsplatz für unbefugte  Menschen gesperrt, was den dort lebenden Tieren die nötige Ruhe bietet. Durch günstige natürliche Gegebenheiten, eine behutsame und sachkundige land- und forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung und ein gut geregelter militärischer Übungsbetrieb ist ein u. a. für Rotwild optimaler Lebensraum auf großer Fläche entstanden. Die Rotwild-Dichte ist im Übungsplatz Grafenwöhr daher besonders hoch, der Jahres-Rotwildabschuss beträgt etwa 1.700 Stück.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Mai 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann die Reaktionen auf meinen Thread lese, und auch andere Threads, so wie Dieseh hier, durchlese, bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass dieses Frühjahr überall recht massiv eingegriffen wird, um die MTBler auf breite Radwege zu drängen.


Auf Trailforks ist auch ein Mitarbeiter des Forstamts im Hohenlohekreis unterwegs und markiert einige Wege, die nicht (mehr) geduldet werden. Hier in Heidelberg soll der Förster wohl jegliche neu entdeckten Trails an die Stadt melden, und man munkelt, dass das Ordnungsamt wohl mal aktiv werden könnte.


----------



## ciao heiko (14. Mai 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Die Rotwild-Dichte ist im Übungsplatz Grafenwöhr daher besonders hoch, der Jahres-Rotwildabschuss beträgt etwa 1.700 Stück.


Die Rotwilddichte wäre in Deutschland überall sehr hoch, wenn man nicht von forstlicher Seite aus das Rotwild bekämpfen würde. Weil die Verbißschäden durch das Rotwild verhindert werden sollen müssen Jäger das Rotwild außerhalb spezieller Wildruhezonen schießen.




__





						Landesrecht BW RotWGebBV BW | Landesnorm Baden-Württemberg | Gesamtausgabe | Verordnung des Ministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten über die Bildung von Rotwildgebieten vom 28. März 1958 | gültig ab: 05.06.1958
					

Recherche juristischer Informationen



					www.landesrecht-bw.de
				



_§3(1) Außerhalb der Rotwildgebiete ist das gesamte Rotwild mit Ausnahme der Kronenhirsche während der Jagdzeit abzuschießen._


----------



## Black-Under (14. Mai 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Rotwilddichte wäre in Deutschland überall sehr hoch, wenn man nicht von forstlicher Seite aus das Rotwild bekämpfen würde. Weil die Verbißschäden durch das Rotwild verhindert werden sollen müssen Jäger das Rotwild außerhalb spezieller Wildruhezonen schießen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist etwas was uns die Jäger immer erzählen wollen.
Das Rotwild ist doch nur wegen dem Jagddruck im Wald, es ist nämlich kein Waldtier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (14. Mai 2020)

Rechtlich gesehen gibt es Rotwildbezirke ( da wird es geduldet, bzw, gehegt ) und Rotwild-freizuhaltende Gebiete. Da ist mehr oder weniger Totalabschuss Pflicht ....
Wen es interessiert:




__





						Rotwildverbreitung in Deutschland › Rothirsch.org
					

Die Rotwildverbreitungskarte gibt Auskunft über Rotwildvorkommen in Deutschland und wird ständig aktualisiert und ergänzt




					www.rothirsch.org


----------



## Traufradler (15. Mai 2020)

Hier ein sehr guter ausgewogener Bericht über MTB-Situation in BaWü, speziell auf der Alb, aus der Südwestpresse von heute 15.5.20:








						Wanderwege auf der Schwäbischen Alb : Streit zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern
					

Wanderer stören sich an Mountainbikern im Wald, diese wiederum würden gerne die Zwei-Meter-Regel kippen.




					www.swp.de
				




Wegen Copyright kann ich hier leider keinen Scan hinterlegen, man kann sich zur Ansicht aber kostenlos anmelden...


----------



## Svenos (15. Mai 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was meinen die im Artikel mit "strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen"? Ist die Wildruhezone ein ausgewiesenes Naturschutzgebiet? Ansonsten ist das Fahren abseits der Wege doch eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit.


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Mai 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Was meinen die im Artikel mit "strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen"? Ist die Wildruhezone ein ausgewiesenes Naturschutzgebiet? Ansonsten ist das Fahren abseits der Wege doch eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit.


...keine Ahnung... ...da wird ggf. die "Naturschutz"-Nummer gezogen. Das illegale Befahren eines Weges könnte anders ausgelegt werden, als das Befahren eines illegalen Weges. Ich weiß es nicht.

Anderes Thema, jedoch auch oft verkannt: In vielen Foren wird behauptet, mit dem KFZ (Auto, Motorrad) im Wald fahren sei eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, und kostet nur 25€. Nein! Da kommen ganz andere Verordnungen mit ganz anderen Sätzen, bis zu 5.000€ und Strafanzeige zur Geltung. 

Fragt bitte dazu nicht mich, sondern Euren Förster.


----------



## dopero (15. Mai 2020)

Meinst Du jetzt auf einem Waldweg oder wirklich im Wald?
Für im Wald gelten natürlich andere Gesetzte und Verordnungen.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Mai 2020)

Die Regelsätze in BW sind gleich, ob man abseits vom Weg fährt oder die 2-Meter-Regel mißachtet. Es kann natürlich im Einzelfall davon abgewichen werden.

http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...-VVBW000009885&psml=bsbawueprod.psml&max=true


----------



## Svenos (18. Mai 2020)

Das wäre ja überschaubar


----------



## JensDey (18. Mai 2020)

War exakt mein Gedanke. Multipliziert mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit in meinem Gebiet liege ich bei 0€ in den letzten 30y.


----------



## topmech (18. Mai 2020)

Ist glaub schon ne Woche her, dass es ein Bikekollege in unsere Whatsappgruppe eingestellt hat, aber es ist schon widerwärtig, was Zeitungen so alles abdrucken.
Wir sind regelmäßig in Blaubeuren und Geislingen unterwegs gewesen, aber nie hat sich ein Wanderer an uns (4-10 Leute) daran gestört.


----------



## dopero (18. Mai 2020)

Und, welche Zeitung verbreitet solche Leserbriefe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (18. Mai 2020)

Wenn es jetzt vermehrt zum Fallenstellen kommt, wisst ihr wer schuld ist.


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. Mai 2020)

Der Bericht ist eine Frechheit. Vielleicht sollten die lokalen Biker den Schreiber samt Mitschreiberin mal persönlich interviewen. Adresse lässt sich ja ganz leicht googlen.
Er scheint wohl öfters Leserbriefe zu verfassen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Mai 2020)

Ja, genau, so ein Aufruf ist wirklich das beste in dieser Situation.


----------



## write-only (19. Mai 2020)

Wenn auch mal ein paar Mountainbiker Leserbriefe schreiben würden wäre der Sache sicher mehr geholfen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. Mai 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Wenn auch mal ein paar Mountainbiker Leserbriefe schreiben würden wäre der Sache sicher mehr geholfen.


Naja....wenn du voller Elan von deiner letzten "geilen" Tour auf dem für dich als Biker eigentlich illegalem Trail erzählst, machst du dich halt strafbar. Ist leider eine eher einseitige Sache.


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. Mai 2020)

Vermutlich sollten wir alle mit Trikots fahren die großflächig vorne und hinten dieses Logo haben.


----------



## write-only (19. Mai 2020)

Strafbar macht man sich weder durch das befahren, noch durch das erzählen davon.
Beim Adresse ergoogeln und "persönlich Interviewen" kann das schon anders aussehen.


----------



## ciao heiko (19. Mai 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Vermutlich sollten wir alle mit Trikots fahren die großflächig vorne und hinten dieses Logo haben.



Zumindest auf dem Ärmel 






						Radtrikot des Schwarzwaldvereins
					

Schwarzwaldverein e.V.



					www.schwarzwaldverein.de


----------



## topmech (19. Mai 2020)

Wenn man die Namen recherchiert, weiß man auch woher der Hass kommt und warum er/sie unbedingt dieses Verbot durchsetzen will. Würde es kein Verbot geben, müsste heute noch eins her, wenn es nach deren Willen geschehen soll.
Angenommen, ein Wanderer hält einen Mountainbiker auf, fotografiert ihn und fordert ihn auf seinen Personalausweis zu zeigen oder seine Personalien zu nennen, macht er sich nicht wegen Nötigung strafbar? Meines Wissens nach darf man nur wegen einer strafbaren Handlung oder um eine strafbare Handlung zu verhindern, festgehalten werden. Befahren von Wegen <2m Breite ist ja nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Spinnt man das Ganze jetzt weiter, machen sich die Wanderer der Nötigung strafbar.
Kennt sich jemand damit aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (19. Mai 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Vermutlich sollten wir alle mit Trikots fahren die großflächig vorne und hinten dieses Logo haben.


Was soll das darstellen? Papierstau im Laserdrucker und Stabpuppe mit Raketenrucksack?


----------



## topmech (20. Mai 2020)

Nichts gegen Raketenrucksäcke! Das sind die E-Bikes von morgen 
Die Idee finde ich echt klasse, auch wenn man das Label quasi auf jedes Kleidungsstück drucken müsste. Oder eine Art Armbinde, Aufkleber auf den Rucksack, damit das immer an Bord ist. 
Oder man baut sich gleich Aluschilder und bestückt damit den Trail/Wanderweg.


----------



## robzo (20. Mai 2020)

Im Reutlinger Generalanzeiger gab es heute eine ganze Seite zum Thema 2-Meter-Regel und Mountainbiken. Der Redakteur ist selber Mountainbiker und hat den Text sehr ausgewogen geschrieben. In einem Kommentar bezieht er dann persönlich Stellung zur 2-Meter-Regelung, eine Kollegin kommentiert das Contra.
Auf facebook unter GEA
https://www.facebook.com/pg/gea.reutlingen/posts/?ref=page_internal wird fleißig kommentiert.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (20. Mai 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Im Reutlinger Generalanzeiger gab es heute eine ganze Seite zum Thema 2-Meter-Regel und Mountainbiken


Wir waren gestern ein paar Kilometer südlich an einem Wanderer-Hotspot Biken. Was soll ich sagen?! Nicht ein Problem mit Wanderern. 





Happy Trails


----------



## JensDey (20. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mal eine Email geschrieben (Andres GEAim CC):
"Guten Tag Frau Sämann
ich möchte ihnen ein Feedback zu ihrem Kommentar zur 2m-Regel-in-BW geben.
1. Diese Regel gibt es so nur in BW. Halten sich die Regierenden in BW für viel klüger, als der Rest von DE.
2. Diese Regel hat zu keinem Zeitpunkt die Bedürfnisse der Mountainbiker auch nur ansatzweise berücksichtigt. Es gäbe endlose Beispiele aus anderen Bereichen, die diese Unsinnigkeit und Ungerechtigkeit aufzeigen würden.
3. Wir Mountainbiker mögen eben genau die gleichen Wege, wie die Wanderer. Warum verlegen wir die Wanderer nicht einfach komplett auf die 2m-Schotterautobahnen?
4. Womit rechtfertigen sie diese Alle-Macht-Dem-Wanderer-Previleg?
5. Es gibt keine belastbare Studie, dass der MTB-Sport in der Summe aller Faktoren umweltbelastender ist, als wandern.
6. Ja, es gibt die schwarzen Schafe unter den Bikern. Diese rechtfertigen aber in keinster Weise diese Kollektivstrafe für alle Biker ohne jegliche Alternative.

Der Ruf nach dem Erhalt der 2m-Regel dient einzig und allein der Aufrechterhaltung der aktuellen komfortablen Machtsituation pro Wanderer, Förster und Wanderer. Beim Wegfall müsste man sich auf eine Diskussion auf Augenhöhe einlassen und es würden auf einmal richtige Argumente zählen.
Ich werde seit über 20y kriminalisiert und es schert mich nicht. Ich schädige mit meinem Fahrstil nix, ich bin stets bemüht mich rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten und entschuldige mich immer, wenn es mir nicht ausreichend gelungen ist. Trotzdem werde ich kriminalisiert für ein gesundes naturschonendes Hobby. Pauschal, weil es für ausgewogene faire Lösungen keine Notwendigkeit gibt.
Sie dürfen sich nicht wundern, dass sich hier eine Gesellschaft entwickelt, die anfängt sich die nützlichen Regeln auszusuchen. Mit allen Konsequenzen. Während mein illegales Treiben nicht weiter auffällt, nehmen sich jüngere einfach noch mehr Freiheiten und bauen sich illegal, was sie brauchen.
Dem könnte man entgegenwirken:
1. mit 2m-Regel
a) Verpflichtung der Gemeinden 50% der <2m-Wege in Absprache mit lokalen Vereinen und DIMB für MTB freizugeben
b) entsprechende Beschilderung für reine Wanderwege und reine MTB-Touren und Mischwege
c) Freigabe für bestimmte Bereiche, wo begrenzte bauliche Maßnahmen erlaubt sind, so dass es lokal auch anspruchsvolle Abfahrten gibt
d) versicherungsrechtliche Regelungen, welche die Grundbesitzer absichern

2. ohne 2m-Regel
es gibt ja Biker, die meinen, diese Regel muss unbedingt weg. Ich kann mir, wie oben zu sehen auch einen anderen Weg vorstellen
außer a) gelten b), c) und d)
Der Unterschied wäre, dass die Forstbesitzer weiterhin am längeren Hebel sitzen.

Aktuell sehe ich nur eine Seite, die sich Gedanken macht, weil sie es muss. Stimmt aber gar nicht. Wir müssen uns gar keine Gedanken machen. Denn viele von uns haben es sich in der Illegalität gut eingerichtet.

Es grüsst"

Müsst ihr so nicht toll finden, ist aber mein Standpunkt.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Email geschrieben


Das finde ich prinzipiell gut, bis auf:


JensDey schrieb:


> 1. mit 2m-Regel
> a) Verpflichtung der Gemeinden 50% der <2m-Wege in Absprache mit lokalen Vereinen und DIMB für MTB freizugeben


Ich wüsste nicht warum Vereine da gefragt werden müssen. Sorry, aber das gibt nur durcheinander - und ich wüsste nicht warum ich mich an die Absprachen von Vereinen halten soll in denen ich nichtmal Mitglied bin.


JensDey schrieb:


> b) entsprechende Beschilderung für reine Wanderwege und reine MTB-Touren und Mischwege


Keiner will einen solchen Schilderwald mit dem entsprechenden Aufwand - außer ein paar  Tourismus-/MTB-Konzeptheinis.


JensDey schrieb:


> c) Freigabe für bestimmte Bereiche, wo begrenzte bauliche Maßnahmen erlaubt sind, so dass es lokal auch anspruchsvolle Abfahrten gibt


Definiere "begrenzte bauliche Maßnahmen".
Außerdem hat das mit der 2mR nix zu tun.


JensDey schrieb:


> d) versicherungsrechtliche Regelungen, welche die Grundbesitzer absichern


Unnötig, da erstens vorhanden und zweitens kaum ein Haftungsrisiko. Außerdem hat es nix mit der 2mR zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (20. Mai 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das finde ich prinzipiell gut, bis auf:


Das ist ja mal eine angenehme Neuigkeit. 


> Ich wüsste nicht warum Vereine da gefragt werden müssen. Sorry, aber das gibt nur durcheinander - und ich wüsste nicht warum ich mich an die Absprachen von Vereinen halten soll in denen ich nichtmal Mitglied bin.


Irgendwer müsste auf Seiten der mtb an der Wegauswahl beteiligt sein. Mein Konzept sieht ja eine Begrenzung in beide Richtungen vor. ->


> Keiner will einen solchen Schilderwald mit dem entsprechenden Aufwand - außer ein paar  Tourismus-/MTB-*Konzeptheinis*.


Wieder ein Beispiel deiner Kommunikations(un)fähigkeiten. Ich wäre ein solcher Heini.
Doch, wenn man Wege schaffen möchte auf der der Biker Vorrang hat und nicht sich ständig um Wandererwechsel machen muss wäre das notwendig.
Schild1: Wanderer only
Schild2; Biker only
Alles, was kein Schild gilt rücksichtsvoll für beide (und weitere Parteien)



> Definiere "begrenzte bauliche Maßnahmen".


man könnte die Höhe der baulichen Maßnahmen im Zuge von Gefährlichkeit und optische veränderung begrenzen.


> Außerdem hat das mit der 2mR nix zu tun.


In meinem Konzept ja. Es geht auch gar nicht um die Umsetzung, sondern darum, dass es auch andere Möglichkeiten als die 2m-Regel gibt.
Für dich gibt es nur die vollständige Abschaffung. Ich sehe auch andere Varianten.



> Unnötig, da erstens vorhanden und zweitens kaum ein Haftungsrisiko. Außerdem hat es nix mit der 2mR zu tun.


Im Zuge eines Konzeptes könnte dies noch einmal deutlich klargestellt werden.

Es wäre auch durchaus sinnvoll, dass es für ausgewiesen gefährliche Strecken ohne bauliche Begrenzungen immer einer Trägerverein geben muss. Beispiel HD Königsstuhl.


----------



## JensDey (20. Mai 2020)

Ich habe übrigends von beiden GEA-Redakteuren eine Rückmeldung erhalten.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich wäre ein solcher Heini.





JensDey schrieb:


> Doch, wenn man Wege schaffen möchte auf der der Biker Vorrang hat und nicht sich ständig um Wandererwechsel machen muss wäre das notwendig.
> Schild1: Wanderer only
> Schild2; Biker only


Erstens ist es ausnehmend schwierig, den Fußgängern ihr Betretungsrecht zu nehmen (da landet man beim Einzäunen - ein Aufwand den niemand leisten kann) und zweitens sind wir dann immer noch bei "das ist mein Weg, hier hast Du nichts zu suchen" - diesmal von beiden Seiten. Damit ist nichts gewonnen und der Konflikt um Regelungen geht weiter.


JensDey schrieb:


> Für dich gibt es nur die vollständige Abschaffung.


Ja. Danach kann man über den Rest reden.


JensDey schrieb:


> Es wäre auch durchaus sinnvoll, dass es für ausgewiesen gefährliche Strecken ohne bauliche Begrenzungen immer einer Trägerverein geben muss.


Nein, das funktioniert schließlich anderswo (z.B. in GB) auch ohne. Und die "Wanderwege" werden ja auch keineswegs überall ehrenamtlich und kostenlos von Vereinen betreut; im Gegenteil, das wird DE-weit gesehen eher die Ausnahme sein.
Man muss halt die politischen Vorgaben für die Waldbewirtschaftung ändern (für den Wald der eh im "öffentlichen" Besitz ist).

Ich möchte auch noch daran erinnern, das man keineswegs "das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten" darf und Bedingungen schafft, welche die Situation in BaWü vielleicht marginal verbessern, in anderen Bundesländern aber vielleicht Begehrlichkeiten der Grundbesitzer in Richtung einer Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts wecken. Der Sachsenforst beispielsweise sprach eine zeitlang durchaus davon, das sich auch in Sachsen aus dem entsprechenden Text im Waldgesetz faktisch eine 2mR ableiten ließe.


----------



## JensDey (20. Mai 2020)

Du argumentierst gezielt an mir vorbei. Dein Standpunkt. Kannst gerne dabei bleiben.
Ich sehe nicht, wie du mit deiner Haltung eine Veränderung/ Verbesserung herbeizaubern möchtest.
Du trägst genausoviel bei, wie die Wanderer. Nur, die müssen ja nicht.

Mein Konzept/ Idee geht in Richtung Machbarkeit.


----------



## alteoma301 (20. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigends von beiden GEA-Redakteuren eine Rückmeldung erhalten.


und jetzt? passiert da noch was oder bleibts bei der aussage?


----------



## JensDey (20. Mai 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> und jetzt? passiert da noch was oder bleibts bei der aussage?


Emails werde ich nicht veröffentlichen. Ich erwarte nicht, dass Frau Sämann auf einmal auf meine Position umschwenkt.
Sie hat mir eine höfliche Antwort mit ein wenig Verständnis für meine Position geschickt, beharrt aber auf der Richtigkeit ihrer Position.


----------



## alteoma301 (20. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Emails werde ich nicht veröffentlichen.


schon klar. paraphrasieren kann man aber schon, was da gesagt wird, wenn man schon sagt, dass geantwortet wurde.


----------



## JensDey (20. Mai 2020)

Die ursprüngliche Botschaft war, dass sie schnell geantwortet hatten. Paraphrasieren habe ich jetzt nachgeholt.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht, wie du mit deiner Haltung eine Veränderung/ Verbesserung herbeizaubern möchtest.


Die Antwort hast Du Dir schon selbst gegeben:


JensDey schrieb:


> Ich werde seit über 20y kriminalisiert und es schert mich nicht.... Pauschal, weil es für ausgewogene faire Lösungen keine Notwendigkeit gibt.
> Sie dürfen sich nicht wundern, dass sich hier eine Gesellschaft entwickelt, die anfängt sich die nützlichen Regeln auszusuchen. Mit allen Konsequenzen. Während mein illegales Treiben nicht weiter auffällt,...


----------



## JensDey (20. Mai 2020)

Du bleibst lieber in der Daueroposition? Wozu meldest du dich zu diesem Thema? Weil es sich mit Maulen besser fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (20. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Du bleibst lieber in der Daueroposition? Wozu meldest du dich zu diesem Thema? Weil es sich mit Maulen besser fährt?


Lies einfach was ich geschrieben habe; so hat das keinen Sinn; erst recht nicht wenn Du wieder versuchst das auf die persönliche Ebene zu ziehen.
Jetzt weiß ich aber immerhin woher Deine Motivation kommt:


JensDey schrieb:


> Ich wäre ein solcher Heini.


----------



## JensDey (20. Mai 2020)

Ja, es hat leider keinen Sinn. Du beharrst auf deiner Maximalposition, hast aber keinen Ansatz, wie du sie durchsetzen willst. 
Jedes Konzept, welches nicht deine Maximalposition beinhaltet, verunglimfst du als Heini-Konzept. Wohin soll das führen, ausser in Streit.


----------



## Das-Licht (21. Mai 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Regelsätze in BW sind gleich, ob man abseits vom Weg fährt oder die 2-Meter-Regel mißachtet. Es kann natürlich im Einzelfall davon abgewichen werden.
> 
> http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...-VVBW000009885&psml=bsbawueprod.psml&max=true


...in Hessen gibt es dafür das Naturschutzgesetz.  Und jetzt habe ich halt doch mal gefragt...

...theoretisch (...und praktisch soll das bei uns in der Region auch so schon passiert sein; ob gezahlt wurde, und wieviel, weiß ich nicht, ich ahne nun jedoch, welche Person es betraf...) kann aus dem Naturschutzgesetz alles Mögliche ausgelegt werden. Wenn dann halt Jemand meint, er muss mit dem Förster streiten, ihm drohen, etc. , dann könnte bsp. folgende Karte gezogen werden... ...und die ist so wachsweich, dass der Forst erstmal immer am längeren Hebel sitzt:



			https://service.hessen.de/xbcr/BussgeldkatalogHessen_Gesamtentwurf_09_1.pdf
		


...hier bsp: 1.7.1

Das Befahren selbst käme "nur" auf 35€. Da allerdings fast alle Wege als "gesperrt" gelten (Schranke, auch wenn offen, oder Schild 250 ) oder keine "Wege" sind, sondern als "Rückegasse/Maschineweg" gelten, gilt eigentlich immer 2.1.2.1 oder 2.1.2.2  mit mind. 60-80€.  Wer dann noch seinen Grünschnitt im Auto liegen hat - oder gerade entsorgt hat, kann Bekanntschaft mit bsp. 1.7.ff machen. Da kommen nochmal bis 600€ drauf.  Letzteres gab es bei uns schon mehrfach, wie mir aus erster Quelle gesagt wurde. 

"Wer mit seinem KFZ (illegal) durch den Wald fährt, belästigt und gefährdet immer Tiere und Pflanzen!"
...wird nach obigem Katalog eigentlich immer dreistellig - oft mit Strafanzeige. Oft sind es Enduromotorräder oder Quads, die das Problem machen. Ob der Förster dann nur damit droht, oder es eskalieren lässt, hängt vom Verhalten des Gestellten ab.

Eine unendliche Diskussion, die es auch immer wieder in diversen Auto, Quad-u. Motorradforen gibt.
So viel mal off topic.

...und - wieder on topic - beim illegalem Trailbau käme dann 1.1.3 zur Geltung.  Die 2€ pro qm gülten dann für jeden Meter Trail. Anlieger und Sprünge sind größer als 1qm. Da kommen schnell 1.000€  für 300m Trail zusammen.

Und wenn nun Jemand in einer ausgewiesenen Wildruhezone fährt, oder sie begeht, dann lässt sich da in Hessen leicht 1.7.1 herleiten.  Ich würde es nicht darauf ankommen lassen wollen, denn in BW sieht das kaum anders aus...



			https://um.baden-wuerttemberg.de/fileadmin/redaktion/m-um/intern/Dateien/Dokumente/2_Presse_und_Service/Service/Rechtsvorschriften/181201_Anlage_Bussgeldkatalog-Umwelt.pdf


----------



## robzo (21. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ja, es hat leider keinen Sinn. Du beharrst auf deiner Maximalposition, hast aber keinen Ansatz, wie du sie durchsetzen willst.
> Jedes Konzept, welches nicht deine Maximalposition beinhaltet, verunglimfst du als Heini-Konzept. Wohin soll das führen, ausser in Streit.


Jedes Konzept, das beinhaltet, dass man die Gesamtheit der Wege mit Einschränkungen versieht ist ein Regelungsmoloch und benötigt nicht leistbare manpower (Je Weg ein Schild mit  freigegeben/gesperrt für MTB), jedes Konzept, das alles verbietet, ist unkontrollierbar und wird daher nicht funktionieren (aktuelles Waldgesetz mit 2m Regel).
Es kann nur über die generelle Freigabe der Wege, mit nachvollziehbarem Verbot einzelner, entspr. ausgewiesener Wege (Hotspots, besondere Gefahrenpunkte, evtl. zeitl. Einschränkungen z.B. sonntags) eine Akzeptanz und Lebenswirklichkeit erreicht werden. Insbesondere auch für die Locals, die rund um ihren Wohnort sicherlich nicht jedes Mal den Routenplaner nutzen möchten bzw. eine Anfahrt mit dem Auto benötigen, um legal daheim biken zu können.


----------



## JensDey (21. Mai 2020)

Die Frage ist, womit du die generelle Freigabe "erzwingen" willst. Die Gegenseite hat keinen Handlungsbedarf in unsere Richtung. Das Gegenteil wird gerade öfter berichtet. Ohne Kompromissbehafteten Gegenvorschlag wird sich das kaum ändern. 
Bei 50% der belasteten Wege brauchst 10 mtb für ein Wochende und das wäre beschildert. Ich schaffe an einem Tag locker 50km inkl. Hammereinsatz.
Oder für 1 Wochenende den Wald dem örtlichen mx club überlassen. Die schaffen das noch schneller.
Ich glaube auch gar nicht, dass es so viele kritische Pfade gibt. Es sind jeweils ein paar wenige. 
Wenn es solche Wege für die "egoitische" Nutzung gibt, ist rücksichtsvolles Verhalten auf den gemeinsamen Wegen leichter einzufordern. 
Man müsste Wege auch nicht sperren. 
1. Achtung Wanderer hat Vorrang. Schrittempo
2. Achtung mtb-Strecke. Bitte erhöhte Vorsicht beim Betreten. 
Dann wissen beide Seiten, was erwartet wird.  
Dazu das Waldregelkonzept an jeden Parkplatz. 

Ich habe hier so viele Wege in meine Gebiete, da würden ein paar fehlende Single-Trails nicht auffallen.


----------



## robzo (22. Mai 2020)

Nach dem Artikel im Reutlinger Generalanzeiger gibt es dort auch eine Umfrage zur 2-Meter-Regel. Hier haben "noch" die Befürworter die Mehrheit. Es wäre schön, wenn aus dem Forum heraus ein paar Leute abstimmen würden...




__





						Umfragen - gea.de
					

Umfragen - gea.de




					www.gea.de
				





Edit: Schön, dass ein paar Leute mitmachen. Die Stimmverteilung wird allmählich erfreulich


----------



## sjaeger (23. Mai 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Edit: Schön, dass ein paar Leute mitmachen. Die Stimmverteilung wird allmählich erfreulich



ich wollte das gerade posten den Gestern war noch 50/50 - also bitte alle mitmachen und den Link teilen.

Warum das Thema der Gea jetzt gerade wieder aufgreift?


----------



## JensDey (23. Mai 2020)

Als ich gestern abgestimmt hatte war nicht mit 50/50. Ich glaube 65 zu 37 pro 2mR.


----------



## robzo (23. Mai 2020)

Aktuell 68%, die die 2-Meter-Regel doof/unnötig/unsinnig finden. So passt das doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WWWWW (23. Mai 2020)

Gute Idee sofort geteilt


----------



## raftaa (24. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Auf Trailforks ist auch ein Mitarbeiter des Forstamts im Hohenlohekreis unterwegs und markiert einige Wege, die nicht (mehr) geduldet werden. Hier in Heidelberg soll der Förster wohl jegliche neu entdeckten Trails an die Stadt melden, und man munkelt, dass das Ordnungsamt wohl mal aktiv werden könnte.


Ist dieser Mitarbeiter vielleicht der Fürst von Hohenlohe? Der hat sich nämlich in einem sehr differenzierten Interview dazu geäußert: https://www.stimme.de/hohenlohe/nac...noch-mehr-biker-in-den-wald;art140018,4355438
Edit: Formulierung


----------



## mw.dd (24. Mai 2020)

raftaa schrieb:


> Ist dieser Mitarbeiter vielleicht der Fürst von Hohenlohe?


Nein. Die Mitarbeiter des Forstamt HN sind auch auf Trailforks unterwegs.


----------



## dopero (24. Mai 2020)

Differenziert? Echt jetzt?
"Er erzählt von plattgefahrenen Feuersalamandern, Sprüngen, die mit schwerem Gerät in den Wald eingebaut wurden,..."
Für mich mal wieder echte Meinungsmache.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Mai 2020)

Ja sehr glaubwürdig diese abgedroschene Baumhippiemasche. Bei mir hinterm Haus gab es vor ein paar Monaten einen Vollerntereinsatz. Die Waldwege sind jetzt völlig ruiniert und zig Bäume die nicht gefällt wurden wurden in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Eine Bank haben sie auch plattgewalzt. Der Wald gehört auch dem Adel. Dieses scheinheilige Getue gegenüber der Presse passt hinten und vorne nicht mit dem Kerngeschäft zusammen. Dass das von der Lokalpresse seit 30 Jahren nicht hinterfragt wird lässt auch tief blicken...


----------



## raftaa (24. Mai 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Differenziert? Echt jetzt?
> "Er erzählt von plattgefahrenen Feuersalamandern, Sprüngen, die mit schwerem Gerät in den Wald eingebaut wurden,..."
> Für mich mal wieder echte Meinungsmache.


Das war'n Witz... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (24. Mai 2020)

Dann kennzeichne das auch so.
Es gibt genügend die hier nur sporadisch Mitlesen oder so einen Thread mit einer Suchmaschine finden.
Für die ist der Witz nicht ersichtlich. Am Schluss wird dann dieser Lobbybericht wirklich als nach eigenen Worten "der MTB Fahrer" beispielhafter, differenzierter Artikel gewertet und deswegen die Anliegen darin als vernünftig und berechtigt hingestellt.


----------



## raftaa (24. Mai 2020)

Ich frage mich, ob es Sinn machen würde, sich öffentlich zu äußern und die einseitige Berichterstattung etwas gerade zu rücken. Ein offizieller Leserbrief, vielleicht? Aber weder kenn ich mich in der Thematik großartig aus, noch glaube ich, dass es irgendwas bringt. Mich nervt halt auch diese Polemik mit den Feuersalamandern und den Adrenalinjunkies. Aber Leute, die sowas von sich geben bzw unreflektiert veröffentlichen... Was will ich von denen erwarten?


----------



## raftaa (24. Mai 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Dann kennzeichne das auch so.
> Es gibt genügend die hier nur Mitlesen oder so einen Thread mit einer Suchmaschine finden.
> Für die ist der Witz nicht ersichtlich. Am Schluss wird dann dieser Lobbybericht wirklich als aus Sicht "der MTB Fahrer" selbst differenzierter Artikel und deswegen vernünftig und berechtigter Artikel hingestellt.


Öh... Vermutlich gibt es einen solchen MTB Fahrer sogar. Ich fürchte davor dass Leute einem das Wort im Mund verdrehen ist man nicht gefeit.


----------



## dopero (24. Mai 2020)

Schau Dir mal den zweiten Kommentar zum "Artikel" an. Da werden wieder mal alle Möglichen schon längst widerlegten Argumente bemüht.
Gegen diese Überzeugten kommst Du mit einem Leserbrief nicht an.


----------



## JensDey (24. Mai 2020)

raftaa schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob es Sinn machen würde, sich öffentlich zu äußern und die einseitige Berichterstattung etwas gerade zu rücken. Ein offizieller Leserbrief, vielleicht?


Was ist ein offizieller Leserbrief? Kann es sein, dass du Offener Brief und Leserbrief gemixt hast?
Einfach die Verfasserin des Textes anschreiben, ob sie auch eine Gegenstimme druckt. 
Sollte dann aber jemand aus der Region machen, der den Sachverhalt auch kennt. Denn ...


> Feuersalamandern und den Adrenalinjunkies. Aber Leute, die sowas von sich geben bzw unreflektiert veröffentlichen... Was will ich von denen erwarten?


Kannst du belegen,  dass dort nicht etliche Feuersalamander von Bikes überfahren wurden?
Auch das mit den Adrenalinjunkies stimmt doch. Und er unterscheidet sehr wohl zwischen TourenBikern und DH/Freestyler aka Adrenalinjunky. 
Er beklagt Bauten, die mit schwerem Gerät gebaut wurden. Umkehrschluss , kleine Manipulationen oder einen neu gewundenen Trail würde er ggf akzeptieren.
So undifferenziert finde ich den Beitrag nicht.


----------



## raftaa (24. Mai 2020)

Ui, den zweiten Kommentar kannte ich noch gar nicht. Den kann man ja kaum lesen. Da hat aber einer sehr erregt ins Handy getippt. Solchen Leuten geht man wohl besser auch virtuell aus dem Weg...


----------



## Deleted 326763 (24. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja sehr glaubwürdig diese abgedroschene Baumhippiemasche. Bei mir hinterm Haus gab es vor ein paar Monaten einen Vollerntereinsatz. Die Waldwege sind jetzt völlig ruiniert und zig Bäume die nicht gefällt wurden wurden in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Eine Bank haben sie auch plattgewalzt. Der Wald gehört auch dem Adel. Dieses scheinheilige Getue gegenüber der Presse passt hinten und vorne nicht mit dem Kerngeschäft zusammen. Dass das von der Lokalpresse seit 30 Jahren nicht hinterfragt wird lässt auch tief blicken...



tja, der Adel hätte gerne Österreichische Verhältnisse. Am liebsten wie in den 70ern, wo auch das betreten des Waldes verboten war.

Und dann immer der gleiche Schwachsinn mit den Tieren. Wenn der Landadel mit den SUV in den Wald fährt ist alles schick, der böse MTBler hinterläßt eine Schneise der Verwüstung und traumatisierte Bambies.
Ich sehe auf meinen (Abend)Touren Rehe, Füchse und tatsächlich auf den Trails auch Salamander.
Die einen rennen nicht weg und die anderen muß man nur umfahren, das geht tatsächlich.

Und vielleicht sollten die Jäger auch mal darn gehen ein Gleichgewicht der Tierwelt einzustellen, Massenhaftes anfüttern und an den Menschen gewöhnen zum einfachen abknallen gehört nicht dazu.

und wie man schweres Gerät - also Bagger, Rüttler usw. in den Wald bringt um Trails zu bauen, weiß wohl nur der “Graf”. aber vielleicht verwechselt er das ja mit den Vollerntemaschinen die im Lohndienst ohne Rücksicht das Holz aus dem Wald holen.


----------



## raftaa (24. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Was ist ein offizieller Leserbrief? Kann es sein, dass du Offener Brief und Leserbrief gemixt hast?
> Einfach die Verfasserin des Textes anschreiben, ob sie auch eine Gegenstimme druckt.
> Sollte dann aber jemand aus der Region machen, der den Sachverhalt auch kennt. Denn ...
> 
> ...


Also diese Zitatfunktion macht mich wahnsinnig. 

Ich meinte einen Leserbrief in der Print-Ausgabe. Und ja ich bin local, aber nein ich kenn mich nicht aus.

Was hat denn meine Kritik an einer undifferenzierten Berichterstattung damit zu tun, ob ich nachweisen kann, wie viele platte Feuersalamander es im Wald gibt?

Mich nervt, dass dieser Artikel suggeriert, dass es genau 2 Typen von MTBlern gibt: die Adrenalinjunkies und die ordnungliebenden, die sich auf einer Schotterpisten wohl fühlen. 

Es geht ja eigentlich um Typen, die bei Komoot Strecken teilen. Die Mehrzahl derer sind eher nicht an Aufbauten im Wald interessiert, sondern auf der Suche nach schönen aber unbefestigten Strecken im Wald. Es geht ihnen ums Naturerlebnis.

Edit: zu schnell ins Handy getippt.


----------



## dopero (24. Mai 2020)

In "Stimme.de" einen Leserbrief oder Kommentar zu hinterlassen wird vermutlich echt nicht viel bringen, so viele Treffer wie der Suchbegriff "Kraft Hohenlohe-Oehringen" da liefert. Die haben da ja anscheinend auch noch nie was von den seit 1919 geltenden Regeln für Adelsprädikate als Namensbestandteil gehört. Aber wenn man sich den Herrn für die Zeitung warm halten will...


@ raftaa
Ich würde mal mit der nächstgelegenen Abteilung des DIMB Kontakt aufnehmen und um einen Absprache für eine Reaktion bitten.
Im Moment kann man derm Herrn eigentlich nur Antworten das Erholungssuchende sich nicht seiner Waldnutzung unterordnen müssen und er nicht zu entscheiden hat was Erholungssuchende im Wald machen dürfen.


----------



## JensDey (24. Mai 2020)

raftaa schrieb:


> Also diese Zitatfunktion macht mich wahnsinnig.


Ja, auf dem Handy eine wahre Kunst. 


> Ich meinte einen Leserbrief in der Print-Ausgabe. Und ja ich bin local, aber nein ich kenn mich nicht aus.
> 
> Was hat denn meine Kritik an einer undifferenzierten Berichterstattung damit zu tun, ob ich nachweisen kann, wie viele platte Feuersalamander es im Wald gibt?


Wenn man Contra gibt, wäre es schon hlifreich, wenn man da nicht ins offene Messer läuft, weil die Darstellungen doch der Wahrheit entspricht.


> Mich nervt, dass dieser Artikel suggeriert, dass es genau 2 Typen von MTBlern gibt: die Adrenalinjunkies und die ordnungliebenden, die sich auf einer Schotterpisten wohl fühlen.


Da kannst du freilich mit einem Leserbrief oder Kommentar gegensteuern.


> Es geht ja eigentlich um Typen, die bei Komoot Strecken teilen. Die Mehrzahl derer sind eher nicht an Aufbauten im Wald interessiert, sondern auf der Suche nach schönen aber unbefestigten Strecken im Wald. Es geht ihnen ums Naturerlebnis.


So sehe ich das auch. 
Illegale Aufbauten und mit FF und Protektoren zu schnell aus Singletrails sind Öl ins Feuer. 
Dafür gäbe es Kompromisse, wenn die Gegenseite unsere Form der Erholungssuche akzeptieren würde.
Wobei die Frage wäre, was toleriert werden muss. MX im Wald ist auch verboten und das nicht nur wegen den Verbrennungsmotor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alteoma301 (24. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> MX im Wald ist auch verboten und das nicht nur wegen den Verbrennungsmotor.



Sicher? Motorisierte Fahrzeuge sind pauschal vom Wald gebannt. MX Bikes gehören da auch dazu.


----------



## GG71 (24. Mai 2020)

MX Motorräder haben eh keine Straßenzulassung\Versicherungsschutz und dürfen nur auf Privatgelände (MX Strecken) bewegt werden.
Was Ihr meint sind (Sport-)Enduros.


----------



## JensDey (25. Mai 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Sicher?


Nein


> Motorisierte Fahrzeuge sind pauschal vom Wald gebannt. MX Bikes gehören da auch dazu.


Klar ist hier die Diskussion auf andere Beine gestellt. Selbst wenn dies zulässig wäre, gäbe es um die Aufbauten heftigste Diskussionen.


GG71 schrieb:


> Was Ihr meint sind (Sport-)Enduros.


Tatsächlich nein. Mir ging es ums Thema Aufbauten. Das betrifft die Enduristi nicht/ weniger.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Umkehrschluss , kleine Manipulationen oder einen neu gewundenen Trail würde er ggf akzeptieren.


Derer von Hohenlohe hat sich massiv gegen die Einbeziehung der Wege in seinem Wald in das IVB-Projekt ("Initiative Verantwortungsvolles Biken") gewehrt (da ging es nur um Tourenempfehlungen auf bestehenden Wegen) und wollte auch mit den Trailsurfers nicht über gebaute Wege reden.


raftaa schrieb:


> Es geht ja eigentlich um Typen, die bei Komoot Strecken teilen. Die Mehrzahl derer sind eher nicht an Aufbauten im Wald interessiert, sondern auf der Suche nach schönen aber unbefestigten Strecken im Wald.


Die sagen "komoot", meinen aber osm und trailforks. Komoot kann man verklagen, die sitzen in Potsdam 
In dem Zusammenhang ist die Aussage witzig:


			
				komoot Sprecherin schrieb:
			
		

> Auf _Stimme_-Nachfrage sagt eine Sprecherin von Komoot dazu: "Wir routen unsere Nutzer generell nur auf öffentlichen Wegen und nicht auf Land, das als Privatgrund eingetragen ist." Und weiter: "Falls es Abschnitte entlang einer Tour gibt, auf der zum Beispiel das Wandern, aber nicht das Fahrradfahren erlaubt ist, zeigen wir Warnhinweise wie "an dieser Stelle muss das Fahrrad geschoben werden" an. Die Sprecherin erklärt: "Keine unserer kuratierten Touren geht wie oben beschrieben über Privatgrund, falls ein Nutzer eine Tour mit Abschnitten eingestellt haben sollte, deren Legalität angezweifelt werden, wird dies natürlich geprüft."


Erstens hat komoot keine Informationen darüber, welche Wege für was erlaubt sind sondern muss sich da auf osm verlassen, zweitens sind die Mehrzahl der Touren auf komoot nicht "kuratiert" und drittens ist auch Wald häufig "Privatgrund".


JensDey schrieb:


> Illegale Aufbauten und mit FF und Protektoren zu schnell aus Singletrails sind Öl ins Feuer.


Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## JensDey (25. Mai 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Derer von Hohenlohe hat sich massiv gegen die Einbeziehung der Wege in seinem Wald in das IVB-Projekt ("Initiative Verantwortungsvolles Biken") gewehrt (da ging es nur um Tourenempfehlungen auf bestehenden Wegen) und wollte auch mit den Trailsurfers nicht über gebaute Wege reden.


Danke für die Klarstellung.
Dann würde allenfalls eine Gegendarstellung zu Beitrag helfen. Wenn es denn publiziert würde, was ich nicht wirklich glaube.
Oder eben kommentiere, um zumindest aufzuzeigen, dass
a) es andere lokale Meinungen gibt und
b) Inhalte falsch dargestellt sind


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Mai 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die sagen "komoot", meinen aber osm und trailforks. Komoot kann man verklagen, die sitzen in Potsdam


Ich glaube ich hatte das früher schon hier erwähnt, aber auf Trailforks war im Hohenlohekreis ja das Forstamt unterwegs und hat diverse Trails mit Kommentaren/Reports versehen, dass es da illegal sei und nicht mehr geduldet wird bzw. hat informiert, dass die Strecke komplett dicht gemacht wurde. Ein Herr von und zu war dort allerdings nicht aktiv. ?
Diese Strecken wurden dann von den Regional Admins auch von der Karte entfernt, etwas, an dem es bei Komoot ja anscheinend hapert.

(Die Trails dort wurden größtenteils auch von dem im Artikel genannten User eingepflegt.)


Bei OSM sieht das wieder etwas anders aus, die verfolgen die Philosophie "was ist" und nicht "was sein sollte", d.h. dort wird einfach der aktuelle Zustand abgebildet. Zusätzlich kann dort eh jeder, also auch der Waldbesitzer oder das Forstamt, selbst die Wege entsprechend ändern/löschen (was aber natürlich auch wieder rückgängig gemacht werden kann).


----------



## GG71 (26. Mai 2020)

Strava macht inzwischen auch Routenplanung\Empfehlung und das auf Heatmaps basierend.
Und die filtern privaten/nur mit Freunden geteilten Tracks AKA "Feierabendrunde" bestimmt nicht aus.
Die Private Segmente werden zwar nicht angezeigt, aber sie lotzen die Leute über Hometrails.
So macht das Garmin auch schon eine ganze weile.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Mai 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Strava macht inzwischen auch Routenplanung\Empfehlung und das auf Heatmaps basierend.
> Und die filtern privaten/nur mit Freunden geteilten Tracks AKA "Feierabendrunde" bestimmt nicht aus.
> Die Private Segmente werden zwar nicht angezeigt, aber sie lotzen die Leute über Hometrails.
> So macht das Garmin auch schon eine ganze weile.


Ich hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, in den Einstellungen von Strava kann man zumindest die Nutzung seiner eigenen Aktivitäten für die Heatmap ausschließen. Außerdem dürften auf privat gestellte Aktivitäten von vornherein nicht zur Heatmap beitragen. "Only Friends" wird dort aber nicht erwähnt, also zählen diese vermutlich dazu.

_"Metro and Heatmap use and display aggregated data about where athletes have recorded activities. They do not include activities, or portions of activities, marked private by Strava athletes."_


PS: Bei "lotzen" musste ich erstmal nachdenken. ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Mai 2020)

Das ist ja auch so ein naiver Kinderglaube man könne Trails mit den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten in derart dicht besiedelten Ländern groß geheim halten. Man kann natürlich theoretisch gpx-tracks, Fotos und Tourenbeschreibungen löschen, aber dann wird er halt spätestens ein halbes Jahr später auf einer anderen Plattform hochgeladen und vorher trotzdem via Privatmessnger kommuniziert. Wen man da auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage verklagen will ist mir auch schleierhaft. Ich habe den Eindruck dass aufgrund von Corona einfach sowohl die Naturnutzer- als auch die Blockwart-Fraktion einfach mehr Zeit zur Verfügung hat bzw. durch den Wegfall anderer Aktivitäten diese Gruppen wachsen und noch andere Effekte wie der Ebike-Boom ungünstig wirken. 

Mir fehlt da von Seiten der Politik als auch der Presse Stimmen die pragmatisch den Status Quo erörtern und realistische Szenarien aufzeigen. Da wird immer nur das gleiche einseitige Märchen von den ach so für Flora, Fauna und Wanderer gefährlichen Mountainbikern gepflegt, ohne dass ich je Berichte von Unfällen, Schäden oder Sonstiges mitbekomme. 

Es geht eigentlich immer nur um das Grundproblem welches man vom Straßenverkehr kennt, dass der eine mit der Geschwindigkeit oder überhaupt der Anwesennheit des anderen nicht zurechtkommt. Aber im Vergleich zum Stress im Straßenverkehr sind das doch Peanuts. Wenn ich zu Fuß mit Hund unterwegs bin stressen mich Radfahrer auch, aber extrem selten auf Trails, dafür ballern aber alle 5 Minuten auf den Teer- und Schotterwegen die Ebike-Rentner vorbei.

Kurioserweise gilt das aber halt als "normal", da hat man sich dran gewöhnt, das ist halt so auf der Straße. Aber wenn im Wald an einer Stelle an der man meint dass da niemand sicher mit dem Fahrrad fahren könnte ein einzelner Mountainbiker, vielleicht noch mit seltsamer Funktionskleidung und Protektoren vorbeifährt ist die Welt nicht mehr in Ordnung und man fühlt sich zur Selbstjustiz berufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GG71 (26. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> PS: Bei "lotzen" musste ich erstmal nachdenken. ?


Lotsen.
Du kannst unter Einstellungen ein Häckchen setzen. Wann\wie sich die Datenverarbeitung im HG verhält wissen oft nicht mal die Entwickler AKA "historisch entstanden"


----------



## GG71 (26. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich theoretisch gpx-tracks, Fotos und Tourenbeschreibungen löschen


Munschutz tragen: Ja oder nein?

IMHO macht es schon ein Unterschied, ob ich sie privat oder im kleine Kreis (Leute die die Trails schon kennen) publiziere und der Plattform es für Zwecke "interessante Strecken für 3. anbieten" verwendet oder nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Mai 2020)

Das ist so ein bisschen wie mit Raubkopien nur schlimmer weil legal. Man kann was erreichen indem man das bei den populären Plattformen macht die auch jeder kennt und bedienen kann. 

Allerdings wird es tendenziell immer mehr Trail-Datenbanken und Touren- sowie Kartenportale geben. 

Ich nutze parallel über 10 Stück. Und wenns den Trail bei trailforks nicht gibt dann vielleicht bei trailguide, oder mtbmap.cz...

Und wenns nur ein Bild doer Video gibt reicht ein markanter Punkt im Gelände und eine grobe Ortsangabe um die Strecke zu lokalisieren. 

Und wird er gelöscht taucht er halt anderswo oder später wieder auf. 

Das ist wie mit dem Straßenverkehr: er nimmt zu und kann höchstens kanalisiert werden. Neue Angebote schaffen idr auch mehr Nachfrage. Oder es gibt halt Verbote mit drakonischen Strafen, wobei man die Einhaltung halt nicht wirklich kontrollieren kann.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hatte das früher schon hier erwähnt, aber auf Trailforks war im Hohenlohekreis ja das Forstamt unterwegs und hat diverse Trails mit Kommentaren/Reports versehen, dass es da illegal sei und nicht mehr geduldet wird bzw. hat informiert, dass die Strecke komplett dicht gemacht wurde. Ein Herr von und zu war dort allerdings nicht aktiv.


Ich weiß, dass es eine Aufforderung vom Forstamt HN an bekannte MTB-Aktive gab mit der Aufforderung die Trails zurückzubauen und zu löschen.
Ob die das selbst gemacht haben oder ob dann jemand dieser Aufforderung gefolgt ist weiß ich nicht; ob der Herr von und zu Trailforks kennt weiß ich auch nicht, das wird wohl eher ein Tipp vom Forst gewesen sein.


sp00n82 schrieb:


> Diese Strecken wurden dann von den Regional Admins auch von der Karte entfernt, etwas, an dem es bei Komoot ja anscheinend hapert.


Ich glaube kaum das komoot mehr als drei feste Mitarbeiter hat; selbst mit der mehrfachen Anzahl ist es unmöglich, die eingestellten Touren sowie die blind übernommenen Geodaten von OSM auch nur ansatzweise darauf zu prüfen, wo "nur Wandern" oder auch Radfahren erlaubt ist.


sp00n82 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich kann dort eh jeder, also auch der Waldbesitzer oder das Forstamt, selbst die Wege entsprechend ändern/löschen


Dazu hat komoot auch ausdrücklich aufgefordert. Klar, damit können sie sich selbst zurücklehnen und mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen; für mich ist das allerdings Sabotage.


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> , wo "nur Wandern" oder auch Radfahren erlaubt ist.


Kann der komoot-Algorythm das unterscheiden? Dann



> für mich ist das allerdings Sabotage.


wäre es doch keine Sabotage. Speziell für "neue" Routen mit illegalen Aufbauten.

Für BW wäre es allerdings ärgerlich, weil dann die Single-Trails für das automtische Routen aus komoot verschwinden würde. Aber rechtens wäre es.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Kann der komoot-Algorythm das unterscheiden? Dann


Natürlich nicht, wie sollte er? Die Informationen sind nicht mal ansatzweise flächendeckend enthalten und manchmal auch falsch.
Das müsste man händisch machen oder dem Algorithmus beibringen, nur noch solche Wege zu routen, die mit bicycle=yes getaggt sind. Damit wäre komoot für's Radfahren und erst recht für MTB tot.


JensDey schrieb:


> keine Sabotage


Da ging's mir um das Löschen vorhandener Wege.


JensDey schrieb:


> Für BW wäre es allerdings ärgerlich, weil dann die Single-Trails für das automtische Routen aus komoot verschwinden würde. *Aber rechtens wäre es.*


Ja. Genau wie das Erfassen solcher Wege in einer Datenbank. Moralisch halt fragwürdig, die Arbeit von Freiwillligen - die ja auch nichts verbotenes tun - zu zerstören, Das Betretungsrecht für Fußgänger steht ja nicht in Frage, und der Weg ist offensichtlich auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GG71 (26. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Kann der komoot-Algorythm das unterscheiden?


Geben das die Daten her?
Da war jemand schneller.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Mai 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das komoot mehr als drei feste Mitarbeiter hat; selbst mit der mehrfachen Anzahl ist es unmöglich, die eingestellten Touren sowie die blind übernommenen Geodaten von OSM auch nur ansatzweise darauf zu prüfen, wo "nur Wandern" oder auch Radfahren erlaubt ist.


Bei Trailforks wird das auch nicht von den Mitarbeitern gelöst, die Regional Admins sind in der Regel auch nur User, denen irgendwann entsprechende Rechte verliehen wurden. Zusätzlich gibt es halt noch die Community-Abstimmungen, wo ein Trail auch ohne Admin eingetragen oder geändert werden kann, sofern genug andere Leute zustimmen.

Ob das bei Komoot so mit den Regional Admins möglich ist, weiß ich nicht. Als System gefällt mir das aber auf jeden Fall besser als z.B. Strava, wo auch jeder einfach sein Segment hinzufügen kann, egal wie schlecht es ist oder ob es schon fünf Mal existiert.




mw.dd schrieb:


> Das müsste man händisch machen oder dem Algorithmus beibringen, nur noch solche Wege zu routen, die mit bicycle=yes getaggt sind. Damit wäre komoot für's Radfahren und erst recht für MTB tot.


In der OSM-Gemeinde gab es auch schon mal recht hitzige Diskussionen wegen der 2m-Regel, als jemand wohl mal sämtliche Trails in einer Region pauschal mit bicycle=no getaggt hat, was dann wieder rückgängig gemacht wurde, etc, hin und her. Ich glaube am Ende hatten sie sich darauf geeinigt, dass OSM einfach nicht auf den hiesigen merkwürdigen Sonderfall mit der 2m-Regel ausgelegt ist oder sowas.


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das Betretungsrecht für Fußgänger steht ja nicht in Frage, und der Weg ist offensichtlich auch da.


Ist querfeldein nicht auch für Wanderer verboten. Und Wege anlegen. Somit wäre der Weg eben nicht einfach da.
Und die freiwillige Arbeit ist in diesem Fall ja Hilfe zur Ordnungswidrigkeit. Ob das zu unterstützen ist?


----------



## alteoma301 (27. Mai 2020)

müssen wir jetzt wirklich alles herumdrehen bis es dir passt? Wenn ich einen weg unter meinen füssen oder rädern sehe, ist er auch da. egal, was da 'früher' mal war. Wenn der Forst einen weg sperren will, schmeißt er einfach ein paar Bäume und Äste drauf. Das können die jungs schon ganz gut. Dafür müssen sie keine karten löschen. Ansonsten sollte jeder weg, der am boden existiert auch in den karten aufgenommen werden, die den anspruch stellen, genaue abbildung der realität zu sein. Ob da nun eure 'illegalen aufbauten', wie ihr sie so schön nennt, sind oder nicht. weg ist weg. und karten zeigen wege.
und die 2m regel, die älter ist als das mtb, muss einfach kompromisslos weg. Skifahren ist auch kompromisslos erlaubt, oder? Aber eben nur, weil es schon älter ist, als die 2m regel im BW und man sie damals berücksichtigt hat. Der Gesetzestext bedarf also gründlicher Überarbeitung, da er verstaubt ist.


----------



## JensDey (27. Mai 2020)

Du hast eine recht eigensinnige Interpretation des Eigentumsrecht. Abstimmung mit den Füssen, oder Reifen.
Wenn du eine Stück Bauland erwirbst auf dem ein praktischer Verbindungsweg reingefahren wurde. Dann fahren die dir demnächst durchs Beet: "Ey Alter, reg dich nicht auf. War hier schon immer, ist sogar auf der Karte."
Es gibt kaum Sperrungen mit Bäumen, die man nicht umfahren könnte. Oops, ein neuer Weg!? Bei einem schönen angelgten gepflegten Trail werden die Locals sich nicht durchbeinen Baum aufhalten.
Wenn komoot einen Gast dahin führt wird er ggf auch weiter fahren, weil er erst mal keine Alternative kennt.


----------



## sibu (27. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Du hast eine recht eigensinnige Interpretation des Eigentumsrecht.


Das Eigentumsrecht wird schon im Grundgesetz eingeschränkt "Eigentum verpflichtet. Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen." Und gemäß dem unmittelbar vorher stehenden Satz wird im Sonderfall Wald durch Bundes- und Landesgesetz präziser definiert, was die Allgemeinheit darf.

Was noch lange nicht bedeutet, dass alles was einem gefällt, auch erlaubt oder gar richtig ist. Ein "entstandener" Weg über ein Baugrundstück wird meist nicht dazu gehören, aber auch hier gibt es mit Sicherheit Ausnahmen.


----------



## JensDey (27. Mai 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Ein "entstandener" Weg ... wird meist nicht dazu gehören,


Das ist schon die Frage in wie weit das Waldbesitzer ertragen müssen. Es klingt aus unserer Sicht freilich sehr vorgeschoben. Wenn ich aber recht habe, darf ich es mir auch nehmen.
Ändert sich mit der 2mR auch nicht, da es das Thema z.B. in Koblenz ja auch gibt.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bei Trailforks wird das auch nicht von den Mitarbeitern gelöst, die Regional Admins sind in der Regel auch nur User, denen irgendwann entsprechende Rechte verliehen wurden.


Trailforks beruht genau wie osm auf freiwilliger unentgeltlicher Mitarbeit der User.
Komoot ist kommerziell und will Geld verdienen, vor allem mit Dienstleistungen für den Tourismus.
Würdest Du für komoot den "Regional Admin" geben? Für lau? Also ich nicht.


JensDey schrieb:


> Ist querfeldein nicht auch für Wanderer verboten.


Nein.


JensDey schrieb:


> Und die freiwillige Arbeit ist in diesem Fall ja Hilfe zur Ordnungswidrigkeit.


Auch nein.


JensDey schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Stück Bauland erwirbst auf dem ein praktischer Verbindungsweg reingefahren wurde. Dann fahren die dir demnächst durchs Beet: "Ey Alter, reg dich nicht auf. War hier schon immer, ist sogar auf der Karte."


Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich; und das selbst MTBiker den bemühen ist traurig. Im Wald und der freien Natur gibt es zum Glück ein Betretungsrecht...
Wenn Du Bauland erwirbst weißt Du übrigens über Rechte Dritter - also z.B. Leitungs- oder Wegerechte - Bescheid, die sind nämlich im Grundbuch eingetragen. Wenn Du also ein Beet auf dem Weg anlegen willst, musst Du Dich vorher mit dem Rechteinhaber ins Benehmen setzen.


----------



## JensDey (27. Mai 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Das Eigentumsrecht wird schon im Grundgesetz eingeschränkt "Eigentum verpflichtet. Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen." Und gemäß dem unmittelbar vorher stehenden Satz wird im Sonderfall Wald durch Bundes- und Landesgesetz präziser definiert, was die Allgemeinheit darf.


Genau ->


mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein.


Korrekt. Dazu habe ich dies gefunden:
"Verboten ist das Verlassen der Wege nur in Schutzgebieten oder anderen besonders sensiblen Bereichen (z. B. Forstkulturen oder Forschungsflächen)."





						WALDWISSEN - Verhalten im Wald - Waldknigge - Waldknigge
					

AmeisenWaldameisen verteilen Samen, fressen Schädlinge und dienen selbst als Nahrung. Sie erfüllen daher wichtige Funktionen im Ökosystem Wald. In




					www.sdw.de
				



Da kann man dann natürlich reininterpretieren, dass man ansonsten seine Wege einfach durch Abstimmung mit Füßen oder Reifen selbst erstellen kann. Man kann es aber auch anders interpretieren.


> Auch nein.


Siehe Satz vorher

Zum Thema Bauen habe ich im gleichen Link folgendes gefunden:
*"*Zelten
Das Schlafen im Freien, z. B. in einem Schlafsack, ist erlaubt. Dagegen ist das *Bauen *fester Unterstände, von Hütten und das Aufschlagen von Zelten verboten bzw. *genehmigungspflichtig*. "
Und das betrifft dann sicher auch alle gebauten Trailausschmückungen


> Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich; und das selbst MTBiker den bemühen ist traurig. Im Wald und der freien Natur gibt es zum Glück ein Betretungsrecht...
> Wenn Du Bauland erwirbst weißt Du übrigens über Rechte Dritter - also z.B. Leitungs- oder Wegerechte - Bescheid, die sind nämlich im Grundbuch eingetragen. Wenn Du also ein Beet auf dem Weg anlegen willst, musst Du Dich vorher mit dem Rechteinhaber ins Benehmen setzen.


Du hast es kompett missverstanden. Wir belassen es dabei.


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Mai 2020)

Also manche Leute haben schon wenig Weitblick. Das freie Betretungsrecht ist gut so oder will hier jemand Verhältnisse wie in Österreich wo Oligarchen einfach ganze Täler absperren?

Am Wörthersee ist ein großer Teil des Südufers mit riesigen Villengrundstücken von Klimaschädlingen wie Piech belegt. Da bekommt man den See kilometerlang nicht mal zu Gesicht weil alles mit hohen Zäunen und Kameras verrammelt ist. Das wäre die Konsequenz wenn man so eine Einstellung weiterdenkt.

Das hat mir einem Gartengrundstück überhaupt nichts zu tun. Es geht darum dass die Natur im Weitesten Sinne für alle zum Zwecke der Erholung da ist und eben nicht nur für Plutokraten oder zum Zwecke der Rohstoffausbeutung. So schafft man auch ein Bewusstsein dafür dass sie erhalten wird.

Das freie Betretungsrecht erlaubt dir auch abseits der Wege durchs Unterholz zu kriechen, wenn du das möchtest. Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (27. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also manche Leute haben schon wenig Weitblick. Das freie Betretungsrecht ist gut so oder will hier jemand Verhältnisse wie in Österreich wo Oligarchen einfach ganze Täler absperren?


Wie kommst du darauf?
Es geht mir nicht um das Betretungsrecht. Sondern um das schaffen neuer Wege mit Eintragung in Kartenmaterial und baulichen Veränderungen unter Berücksichtigung der Eigentumsverhältnisse.
Wenn man versucht dies mit Beispielen zu veranschaulichen, ird es direkt ins Lächerliche gezogen. Solche Beispiele nimmt man doch nur, wenn man ohne kein Verständnis hinbekommt.



> Das freie *Betretungsrecht *erlaubt dir auch abseits der Wege durchs Unterholz zu kriechen, wenn du das möchtest. Und das ist auch gut so!


Beeinhaltet das auch Änderungsmaßnahmen wie die Schaffung neuer Wege und bauliche Maßnahmen auf fremdem Grund?


----------



## sibu (27. Mai 2020)

> bauliche Maßnahmen auf fremdem Grund?


Das sollte wohl relativ eindeutig nicht erlaubt sein.


JensDey schrieb:


> Beeinhaltet das auch Änderungsmaßnahmen wie die Schaffung neuer Wege


Bei der Schaffung neuer Wege gibt es eine Grauzone: Wenn sich wenige Leute dazu entschließen, 1-2 mal die Woche zu Fuß quer durch den Wald zu gehen, entsteht ein Trampelpfad. Da kann der Waldbesitzer natürlich den Weg verbauen, aber verbieten kann er es nicht so einfach. Wenn dann jemand das, was er sieht, auch in Karten einträgt, ist das zunächst mal so. Auch in der topographischen Karte des Landesvermessungsamtes sind (nicht nur alte) Wege eingezeichnet, die nicht (mehr) erlaubt, aber vorhanden sind.

Ein so entstandener Pfad mag in manchen Bundesländern auch mit dem Rad erlaubt sein, in BaWü natürlich nicht.


----------



## JensDey (27. Mai 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Da kann der Waldbesitzer natürlich den Weg verbauen,


Und wenn er versucht sich zu wehren, ist er der böse.
Es ist ein einseitige Betrachtungsweise, die unserer BedürfnisBefriedigung dient. Das scheint mir nachvollziehbar. Ob es legitim ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Und die Gegenseite muss das eben nicht akzeptieren und können genauso egoistisch handeln.
Mir ist völlig klar, dass wir unsere  Bedürfnisse haben und alle dafür arbeiten und kämpfen müssen. Nur finde ich, sollte man ehrlich mit der Situation umgehen und nicht einfach bestimmte Dinge/ Verhaltensweisen schön reden.
Da treffen eben auch unterschiedliche Interessengruppen aufeinander mit unterschiedlichen Bedürfnissen und Aussenwirkungen:
1. Tour MTB mit Bedarf an NaturTrails
2. XC/ Enduro mit Bedarf nach hoher Geschwindigkeit
3. DH/ Enduro mit Bedarf an gebauten Höchstschwierigkeiten
4. eMTB Tour mit schierer Masse


----------



## mw.dd (28. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Beeinhaltet das auch Änderungsmaßnahmen wie die Schaffung neuer Wege und bauliche Maßnahmen auf fremdem Grund?


Natürlich nicht, und das behauptet auch keiner.


JensDey schrieb:


> 2. XC/ Enduro mit Bedarf nach hoher Geschwindigkeit
> 3. DH/ Enduro mit Bedarf an gebauten Höchstschwierigkeiten


m2ct: Bestimmte Sportdisziplinen brauchen spezielle Anlagen, das geht nun mal nicht auf öffentlichen Wegen. Hat aber weder mit der 2mR noch mit dem Betretungsrecht was zu tun.


JensDey schrieb:


> 4. eMTB Tour mit schierer Masse


s.o. -> Opt-In, also nur auf dafür freigegebenen Wegen.


----------



## JensDey (28. Mai 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, und das behauptet auch keiner.


Das war aber der letzte Aufreger mit dem Artikel über Herrn von und zu.



> m2ct: Bestimmte Sportdisziplinen brauchen spezielle Anlagen, das geht nun mal nicht auf öffentlichen Wegen.


Ginge schon. Wenn man solche Wegetypen durch Schilder und Freigaben deklarieren würde.
Das wäre ja mein konzeptioneller Gedanke, so denn einer für einen Kompromiss gebraucht würde.
1. Getrennte vorhandene Single-Trails für Wanderer und Biker, je 30% + 30% Mischwege.
2. Trennung über Verbote oder Priorisierung. Z.B. Biker dürfen auf Wander-Singletrails nur Schritt fahren.
3. Angebote an die Freestyler, wo sie sich baulich austoben dürfen. Ggf nur an Vereine, die finanziell unterstützt werden und nur diese dürfen bauen. Unterstützung gegen freie Nutzung durch Dritte (eben nicht die exklusiv-Lösung von HD Königsstuhl). Wäre ja nicht anders als jetzt, nur legal und ist bei den Vereinen, die Wanderwege pflegen ähnlich. Es werden Auflagen definiert, was wie hoch gebaut werden darf.
4. Alternativ: Rückwege werden nach der Nutzung der Forstwirtschaft über 5-10 (entsprechend Zyklus) an MTB-Vereine übergeben und diese dürfen den inkl. +3-5m rechts und links bebauen. Es ist klar, dass die Bauten nach x Jahren wieder entfernt werden


> Hat aber weder mit der 2mR noch mit dem Betretungsrecht was zu tun.


Sehe ich exakt auch so.


----------



## GG71 (28. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> 4. eMTB Tour mit schierer Masse


Was ist das für eine Weisheit?


----------



## JensDey (28. Mai 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Weisheit?


Ich sehe die Fraktion e-MTB mit eigenem Anforderungsprofil, aber als sehr große und auffällige Gruppe.
Oder habe ich deine Frage nicht begriffen?

@mw.dd 
Was ist dein Problem? Hast du klügere Vorschläge?


----------



## mw.dd (28. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Hast du klügere Vorschläge?


Ja:

2mR ersatzlos streichen
Angebote für FR/DH oder Trailparks dort wo sie gebraucht werden und sinnvoll sind

Gerade in der Nähe von größerem Wohnsiedlungen könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, bestimmte Gelände zum freien Buddeln zur Verfügung zu stellen; wie man das allerdings risikofrei für den Grundbesitzer hinbekommen will weiß ich nicht.


----------



## JensDey (28. Mai 2020)

Das ersatzlose Streichen der 2mR löst aber nicht den Konflikt Wanderer Biker.
Ich brauche nix Gebautes. Aber ein Singletrail auf dem zügiges Fahren erlaubt ist und ich keine Wanderer, Familien oder Hunde erschrecke, weil ich Vorfahrt habe wäre durchaus wünschenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (28. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> ... Aber ein Singletrail auf dem zügiges Fahren erlaubt ist und ich keine Wanderer, Familien oder Hunde erschrecke, weil ich Vorfahrt habe wäre durchaus wünschenswert.


... das ist aber doch nur im Einrichtungsverkehr möglich, da du selbst bei reinen MTB-Strecken sonst immer auch mit MTB-Gegenverkehr rechnen musst...
wenn ich das dann so richtig verstanden habe, bist du doch wieder im gebauten Bereich, da du das anders kaum reguliert bekommst, zumindest hier bei uns in D und mit der uns hier eigenen Disziplin...


----------



## mw.dd (28. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das ersatzlose Streichen der 2mR löst aber nicht den Konflikt Wanderer Biker.


Der lässt sich prima durch Rücksichtnahme lösen.
Klappt sowohl in HN (gestern wieder erlebt) und in meiner Heimat sowieso.


----------



## JensDey (28. Mai 2020)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ... das ist aber doch nur im Einrichtungsverkehr möglich, da du selbst bei reinen MTB-Strecken sonst immer auch mit MTB-Gegenverkehr rechnen musst...


So weit korrekt.
Dann wäre es aber mtb gegen mtb.
Ich gehe ja von der einer Beschilderung aus. Dann macht man unten halt noch ein Schild hin:! Abfahrende mtb haben Vorfahrt! Dann ist auch dem (e)Uphiller klar, dass er hier nicht hochfahren soll oder er Rücksicht zu nehmen hat.
Ich will auch kein fertiges Konzept vorlegen, sondern philosophieren.

Ich sehe nach wie vor nicht, wie man die 2mR wegbekommen will, wenn
a) die Gegenseite keinen Bedarf zu Veränderung hat
b) im gegenteil die Gegenseite noch mehr Wildwuchs befürchten muss und
c) weiterhin durch neue Trails und Aufbauten provoziert wird
Diese Logik erschliesst sich mir nicht.


mw.dd schrieb:


> Der lässt sich prima durch Rücksichtnahme lösen.
> Klappt sowohl in HN (gestern wieder erlebt) und in meiner Heimat sowieso.


Offensichtlich gibt es ja kein Problem? Warum ist dann die 2mR noch da? Siehe oben!
Schweigst du das Problem einfach weg? Komisch, dafür, dass es kein Problem gibt machen sich manche Zeitungen und Portale und deren Leserschaft ja seltsam viel Mühe.


----------



## Flauschinator (28. Mai 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Der lässt sich prima durch Rücksichtnahme lösen.
> Klappt sowohl in HN (gestern wieder erlebt) und in meiner Heimat sowieso.



Dazu müsste Rücksicht in diesem Bundesland aber erst einmal für die breite Masse der Eingeborenen mehr sein als eine Vokabel aus dem Unterricht "Hochdeutsch als Fremdsprache". 

Wer Zynismus findet, darf ihn behalten...


----------



## mw.dd (28. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Komisch, dafür, dass es kein Problem gibt machen sich manche Zeitungen und Portale und deren Leserschaft ja seltsam viel Mühe.


Du weißt schon wie diese Art "Journalismus" funktioniert, oder?


JensDey schrieb:


> noch ein Schild


Na klar


----------



## dertutnix (28. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> ... sondern philosophieren...


bin ich auch schon wieder raus...





JensDey schrieb:


> ... Warum ist dann die 2mR noch da?



gibst dir ja selbst die Antwort, ohne zu philosophieren...


JensDey schrieb:


> Ich sehe nach wie vor nicht, wie man die 2mR wegbekommen will, wenn
> a) die Gegenseite keinen Bedarf zu Veränderung hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (28. Mai 2020)

Und, was ist eure Erwartungshaltung, wie sie wegkommen sollte?
Das frage ich nicht das erste mal.
Bisher keine plaisible Antwort. Dagegen sein ist wohl die einfachste aller Weisheiten.


----------



## Lothar2 (28. Mai 2020)

Was einmal da ist bekommt man meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht mehr weg. Eher kommt eine 3Meter Regel.
 Aber eigentlich hat es doch jeder selbst in der Hand. Einfach an Orten oder zu Zeiten mit dem Bike auf schmalen Pfaden unterwegs sein, wo man auf keine Mitmenschen trifft.


----------



## JensDey (28. Mai 2020)

Mein Problem ist die 2mR nicht. Zumindest nicht hier nördl. HD. 
Königsstuhl selbst kann ich nicht sagen. Fahr ich nicht, da mir mein nahes Gebiet besser zu meinen Zeit-managements passt.
Einzig, das Risiko hinter nächsten schlecht einsehbaren Kurve Arger zu provozieren würde gerne reduzieren. Aber nicht durch schleichen in Schrittgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Und, was ist eure Erwartungshaltung, wie sie wegkommen sollte?


Du drückst Dich ein wenig seltsam aus   
Meine Erwartungshaltung ist dass die 2mR fällt, der Weg dahin führt über politischen Druck auf die
Legislative. Es soll schon Fälle gegeben haben, da haben sich am Ende Einsicht, Vernunft und Erkenntnis durchgesetzt...


JensDey schrieb:


> Einzig, das Risiko hinter nächsten schlecht einsehbaren Kurve Arger zu provozieren würde gerne reduzieren. Aber nicht durch schleichen in Schrittgeschwindigkeit.


Egal, wie der Waldweg beschildert und/oder gewidmet ist: Was anderes als "Fahren auf Sicht" bleibt Dir nicht übrig. Ausnahme sind abgesperrte und gesicherte Strecken, die gibt's aber eigentlich nur bei Rennveranstaltungen.


----------



## JensDey (29. Mai 2020)

1. Was sollte sie dazu motivieren die Regel zu ändern? Was machst du ausser aussitzen und hoffen?
Welcher Druck?
2. Auf Sicht ist nicht das Problem, sondern das Bremsmanöver. Da braucht sich dann keiner aufregen, wenn man knapp und geräuschvoll zum Stehen kommt. Für mich ist das ein emotionaler Unterschied.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> 1. Was sollte sie dazu motivieren die Regel zu ändern? ...


Gegenfrage: Was sollte die Legislative dazu motivieren, Deine aufwendigen, komplizierten und am Ende wahrscheinlich auch noch teuren Ideen umzusetzen? Zumal dafür gleich mehrere Gesetze geändert werden müssten - statt einer einfachen Streichung des entsprechenden Absatzes im Waldgesetz.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Was machst du ausser aussitzen und hoffen?


Ich möchte mir zugute halten, dass die DIMB (ich war damals in verantwortlicher Position) das Thema auch auf meine Initiative hin wieder aufgegriffen hat.
Im Moment tue ich allerdings nichts außer "aussitzen", mich im Wald angemessen verhalten und auch mal jemanden ansprechen der sich nicht angemessen verhält.


----------



## JensDey (29. Mai 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Was sollte die Legislative dazu motivieren, Deine aufwendigen, komplizierten und am Ende wahrscheinlich auch noch teuren Ideen umzusetzen?


Diese Idee ist ja unabhängig von der 2mR.
Sie berücksichtigt die Bedürfnisse beider Gruppen. Auf Seiten der mtb speziell diejenigen denen die "natürlichen" Wege nicht reichen.


> Zumal dafür gleich mehrere Gesetze geändert werden müssten - statt einer einfachen Streichung des entsprechenden Absatzes im Waldgesetz.


Nope. Genau eines wäre notwendig: lokal dürfen andere Konzepte der lokalen Wegesteuerung verwendet werden. Immer mit dem Ziel ausgewogen zwischen Nutzer- und Interessengruppen zu handeln.

Der Wegfall der 2mR löst nur das halbe Problem. Selbst bei mir, wo es nach meinem Wissen kaum Konflikte gibt, gibt es ja das Bedürfnis nach mehr Action im Wald. Auch dafür bräuchte es ein Kompromiss-Konzept. 
Und das könnte man durchaus bei bestehender 2mR heute schon angehen. 
Der Interessen-Konflikt wird bleiben, auch über das Ende der 2mR hinaus. Wenn wir auf das Ende von 2mR warten, bleibt auch ein Kompromiss bis dahin aus.


----------



## robzo (29. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ginge schon. Wenn man solche Wegetypen durch Schilder und Freigaben deklarieren würde.
> Das wäre ja mein konzeptioneller Gedanke, so denn einer für einen Kompromiss gebraucht würde.
> 1. Getrennte vorhandene Single-Trails für Wanderer und Biker, je 30% + 30% Mischwege.
> 2. Trennung über Verbote oder Priorisierung. Z.B. Biker dürfen auf Wander-Singletrails nur Schritt fahren.


Wer entscheidet denn dann, welcher Weg an A und welcher an B geht. Welcher Trail ist interessanter, länger, spannender, flowiger, steiler... und daher für Wanderer, oder XC-Fahrer, oder Trail-Surfer, oder Enduristen.... der beste?
Und was machst Du, wenn die freigegebenen und entsprechend beschilderten MTB-Trails dummerweise alle 15 Km von Dir entfernt ausgeschildert werden und bei Dir vor der Haustüre alles den Wanderern zugesprochen wird? Ein E-Bike kaufen um hinzukommen und dann noch Zeit und Kraft zum Biken zu haben? Oder doch ins Auto hocken und hinfahren?
Das wird doch niemals die Biker vor Ort zufriedenstellen, weil es immer noch massiv einschränkend ist. 

Freigabe aller Wege und maximale gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme - das ist die einzige Möglichkeit.


----------



## JensDey (29. Mai 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Freigabe aller Wege und maximale gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme - das ist die einzige Möglichkeit.


Vor 20y vielleicht. Heute sind schon 130mm-Trailbike so Ballerpotent, dass es mit der maximalen Rücksichtnahme schwierig wird. Oder du kannst um jede schwer einsehbare Kurve nur schleichen. Warum sollten Wanderer etwas anderes akzeptieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (29. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Vor 20y vielleicht. Heute sind schon 130mm-Trailbike so Ballerpotent, dass es mit der maximalen Rücksichtnahme schwierig wird. Oder du kannst um jede schwer einsehbare Kurve nur schleichen. Warum sollten Wanderer etwas anderes akzeptieren?


Irgendwie willst Du es aber nicht kapieren. Wenn Du Recht hättest, würde sich auch keiner um Deine Beschilderung kümmern und fahren wo er Lust hat.
Nicht das Rad gibt den Ausschlag,  sondern der, der darauf sitzt. Rücksichtnahme heißt das Zauberwort.
Es gibt aber keinerlei ernsthaften Grund, warum die Mehrheit der vernünftigen Biker, durch ein paar unbelehrbare Schwachmaten in der Illegalität gehalten wird.
Zudem sei noch die Frage erlaubt: Warum klappt es anderswo auch ohne Deine Schildertrennung?


----------



## JensDey (30. Mai 2020)

Ist gut. Ich bin raus.
Es hat sich in 25y nix bewegt und hier hat über die letzten 100 Beiträge keiner ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels gezündet.
Ich lese hier nur über Verschlechterungen der Akzeptanz und jede Nachricht über Trailsperrung und Rückbau sind neues Wasser auf den Mühlen. Und das auf beiden Seiten. Klappt super. Youtube und digi maps tun ihr übriges. 
Dann warten wir halt weiter.


----------



## wenus (31. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ist gut. Ich bin raus.
> Es hat sich in 25y nix bewegt und hier hat über die letzten 100 Beiträge keiner ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels gezündet.
> Ich lese hier nur über Verschlechterungen der Akzeptanz und jede Nachricht über Trailsperrung und Rückbau sind neues Wasser auf den Mühlen. Und das auf beiden Seiten. Klappt super. Youtube und digi maps tun ihr übriges.
> Dann warten wir halt weiter.


Alles was du bisher vorgeschlagen hast ist schlechter als der Jetztzustand. Ich habe den Eindruck Dir geht es vorrangig darum, irgendwo runter ballern zu können, mit der Gewissheit es steht keiner im Weg rum. Aber das geht halt nicht im öffentlichen Gelände. Du musst ja mit dem Auto auch so fahren, dass du jederzeit anhalten kannst. Oder auf die Rennstrecke gehen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2020)

Das Problem ist bei mir oft dass die Leute Angst haben obwohl ich 20m vor ihnen bis zum Stillstand abbremse. Sobald sie mich sehen denken die: "oh Gott krimineller Mountainbiker, rette sich wer kann", was vielleicht auch mit der Berichterstattung zu tun hat.


----------



## wenus (31. Mai 2020)

Das ist bei mir überhaupt nicht so. Der Großteil sehr freundlich, Radfahrer und Fußgänger. Ein bar muffelige die den Gruß nicht erwidern. Aber das ist denen ihr Problem.


----------



## JensDey (31. Mai 2020)

@wenus 
Ich äußere mich nicht weiter dazu.
Ihr habt eure Meinung, meine ist anders.
Ich habe bei mir weiter keine Probleme und wenn es sich ändert, werde ich aktiv *. Bis dahin ist mir die 2mR schnurz und lasse euch in eurer Hoffnung auf Änderung allein. 

* 2 Dinge werde dennoch direkt machen:
1. Beim DIMB nach dem aktuellen Stand der "Verhandlungen" nachfragen. Ggf beantwortet sich das hier im Thread.
2. Bei meinen Lokalpolitikern nachfragen, wie sie zu einer Aufhebenung der 2mR stehen. Mich interessiert dabei die politische Umsetzbarkeit einer Veränderung.


----------



## Sladi (31. Mai 2020)

@JensDey Normal ist der Kompromis besser als eine Utopie. Es wird sehr schwer sein, Deinen Wunsch zu erfüllen, denn dann würde man potentiell Menschen gefährden. Deine Lösung bräuchte eigentlich ein Schild: "Achtung Lebensgefahr! Biker unterwegs". Nach demselben Prinzip muß ein Elektriker Dein Zeug fixen, auch wenn Du das selber kannst. Wir müssen halt einen Kompromiß finden, mit dem der Großteil der Bevölkerung lebt.

Und Du bist halt mit dem Wunsch nach öffentlichen, lebensgefährlichen Trails in der Minderheit. Auf einem Planeten Bike, wo alle als Ritual zum Erwachsenwerden den Wheelie lernen und einen Downhill runter müssen, würde das vielleicht gehen, aber da sind wir nicht. Und durch Nichtstun wird sich der Zustand auch unwahrscheinlich in Deine gewünschte Richtung ändern.

Du verhältst Dich vielleicht so, wie jemand mit schnellem Fahrstil außerhalb einer Rennstrecke. Dann hoffe ich, Dir passiert kein Unfall und Du verursachst keinen.


----------



## JensDey (31. Mai 2020)

@Sladi
Du schätzt meinen Fahrstil und meine Geschwindigkeit falsch ein.
Ich komme rechtzeitig zum stehen. Das habe ich mehrfach erwähnt.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (31. Mai 2020)

Die 2m Regel wird genauso wenig fallen, wie eine maximale Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn eingeführt.

Öffentliche Trails sind keine Rennstrecken, auf Sicht fahren, bei Begegnungsverkehr auf Schritt runterbremsen bzw. Vorrang geben sind die Stichworte und sind eigentlich selbstverständlich  (und falls hier einer des Arschlochpärchens mitliest, das mich und meine kleine Tochter gestern Abend an der Waldebene Ost mit den Worten „was macht ihr denn hier?“ bedrängt und genötigt hat zur Seite zu springen: hier stand etwas, das unpassend war. Gemeint hat Romaink vermutlich: etwas mehr Umsicht, Rücksicht und Abstand wäre angebracht gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (31. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> 1. Beim DIMB nach dem aktuellen Stand der "Verhandlungen" nachfragen. Ggf beantwortet sich das hier im Thread.



2020 ist ein gutes Jahr um die 2 Meter Regel erneut anzugehen. Denn die Radstrategie BW sieht eine Überprüfung des Landeswaldgesetzes vor. Und die Wahlprogramme für 2021 werden verabschiedet. Im Gegensatz zu 2014 wollten wir aber dieses Mal zuerst die internen Kontakte nutzen die wir bereits haben. Es laufen Gespräche, aber Corona hat leider momentan in der Politik eine so hohe Priorität, dass andere Themen kaum durchdringen. Der aktuelle Sachstand ist hier zusammengefasst.





						2-Meter-Regel Baden-Württemberg
					

2-Meter-Regel Baden-Württemberg




					www.dimb.de
				






JensDey schrieb:


> 2. Bei meinen Lokalpolitikern nachfragen, wie sie zu einer Aufhebenung der 2mR stehen. Mich interessiert dabei die politische Umsetzbarkeit einer Veränderung.



Das sollte, im Hinblick auf die Landtagswahl 2021, momentan jeder Mountainbiker bei seinen Landtagskandidaten machen. Das würde viel helfen.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (31. Mai 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> 2020 ist ein gutes Jahr um die 2 Meter Regel erneut anzugehen. Denn die Radstrategie BW sieht eine Überprüfung des Landeswaldgesetzes vor. Und die Wahlprogramme für 2021 werden verabschiedet. Im Gegensatz zu 2014 wollten wir aber dieses Mal zuerst die internen Kontakte nutzen die wir bereits haben. Es laufen Gespräche, aber Corona hat leider momentan in der Politik eine so hohe Priorität, dass andere Themen kaum durchdringen. Der aktuelle Sachstand ist hier zusammengefasst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seite 93 in dem Strategiepapier deutet die Richtung an. 2m Regel bleibt, „attraktive“ Strecken als MTB Strecken ausgewiesen. Österreich light....

Und welche Partei wäre denn für Abschaffung der 2m Regel?
Die Grünen, sicher nicht.
Die ehemalige ArbeiterPartei? Die Sozen haben andere Probleme
CDU, wohl kaum
AfD hat einen anderen Fokus.

MTB ist fürdie meisten das fahren abseits des Asphalts. Alles andere nur für Verrückte die eingehegt werden müssen. Die wenigen Befürworten haben in den Parteien nichts zu sagen.

Ich denke, es wird sich eher verschlechten. Ein paar offizielle Trails mit viel Tamtam und sonst mehr Verbotsschilder


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Mai 2020)

RomainK schrieb:


> Seite 93 in dem Strategiepapier deutet die Richtung an. 2m Regel bleibt, „attraktive“ Strecken als MTB Strecken ausgewiesen. Österreich light....


Ist ja auch das Strategiepapier der Landesregierung aus 2016. Zwischenzeitlich dürfte man erkannt haben, dass man weit hinter dem Ziel der Ausweisung von 10% attraktiven Strecken zurückgeblieben ist. Weshalb jetzt auch der Tourismus sich auf die Seite der Mountainbiker stellt.
Aber ja, es gibt natürlich hohe Widerstände.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (31. Mai 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ist ja auch das Strategiepapier der Landesregierung aus 2016. Zwischenzeitlich dürfte man erkannt haben, dass man weit hinter dem Ziel der Ausweisung von 10% attraktiven Strecken zurückgeblieben ist. Weshalb jetzt auch der Tourismus sich auf die Seite der Mountainbiker stellt.
> Aber ja, es gibt natürlich hohe Widerstände.



Der Tourismus stellt sich auf Seiten der Touristen die Geld bringen.
Erlebniswanderer die vor Ort konsumieren und gerne mehrere Tage bleiben oder Enduristen die Trailspaß haben wollen.
Welche Zielgruppe wird wohl das Rennen machen.
Ziel 10% attraktive Strecken:
Was für mich eine attraktive Strecke ist, ist für andere ein verrücktes Selbstmordkommando.
und deren attraktive MTB Strecken eine Sache für das 80er Jahre Crossrad.
Wie entscheidet wohl die Politik vor Ort?

Zum Glück ist nie richtig definiert worden, wie die 2m eines Weges gemessen werden, was ein Weg ist usw.
D.h. eine Strafe ist nicht zu fürchten....

Das soll die Arbeit des DIMB nicht mindern, aber hier geht es um Geld und Einfluß, beides ist nicht gegeben.

Aber das Stichwort ist hier gut genannt. Das Benehmen einiger Biker. Nicht nur den Weg befahren sondern umzubauen undbeschädigen:

“
Vorerst müssen die Mountainbiker also wohl mit den Forstwegen vorlieb nehmen. Alles was unter zwei Metern breit ist, ist offiziell illegal. Die baden-württembergische Zwei-Meter-Regel ist bundesweit eine Seltenheit und in der Szene extrem umstritten. Im ebenfalls beliebten Bikerevier Pfalz gibt es sie nicht.

Stather nennt sie einfach nur „dappig“ und trifft damit wohl den Nerv aller Bikesportler. Selbst Förster Durst hält diese Regel nicht für praktikabel. „Ich würde auch nie einen Mountainbiker im Wald anhalten, der sich ordentlich verhält. Mit unseren Maschinen richten wir mehr Schaden an.“


----------



## Sladi (31. Mai 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> @Sladi
> Du schätzt meinen Fahrstil und meine Geschwindigkeit falsch ein.
> Ich komme rechtzeitig zum stehen. Das habe ich mehrfach erwähnt.



Stimmt, sorry.


----------



## Sladi (31. Mai 2020)

Ja, die 2m Regel klingt ähnlich gut, wie das uralte Gesetz in Österreich, aus einer Zeit, als es noch keine Mountainbikes gab. Bei den paar Trails, die wir hier in der Umgebung Wien haben, muß ich bei der Beschilderung an das System "schwarze Piste", etc. denken. Was viel besseres fällt mir auch nicht so schnell ein. Dumm ist nur, daß die Beschilderung auch oft sehr bescheiden ist, und man sich leicht verfährt.

Aber es wird halt sehr schwierig bei uneinsehbaren Stellen. Auf Rennstrecken hat man Auslaufzonen, man muß halt immer daran denken, was lost ist, wenn was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (1. Juni 2020)

Sladi schrieb:


> Ja, die 2m Regel klingt ähnlich gut, wie das uralte Gesetz in Österreich, aus einer Zeit, als es noch keine Mountainbikes gab. Bei den paar Trails, die wir hier in der Umgebung Wien haben, muß ich bei der Beschilderung an das System "schwarze Piste", etc. denken. Was viel besseres fällt mir auch nicht so schnell ein. Dumm ist nur, daß die Beschilderung auch oft sehr bescheiden ist, und man sich leicht verfährt.
> 
> Aber es wird halt sehr schwierig bei uneinsehbaren Stellen. Auf Rennstrecken hat man Auslaufzonen, man muß halt immer daran denken, was lost ist, wenn was passiert.



Solche Beschilderungen gibt es ja an der Handvoll offizieller Trails hier im Land, wo man eine unverständliche Variante des Klingonischen spricht auch. Egal ob SMDH, Sasbachwalden oder die Trails in Freiburg, die Beschilderung mit blau, rot, schwarz gibt es und es sind immer mal unterschiedlich schwere Varianten geschildert, die früher oder später wieder zusammentreffen. 

Was bei genehmigten Trails hier wirklich auffällig ist, dass sie an Kreuzungen mit Forstwegen in der Regel so gebaut sind, dass man nicht mit Vollgas über den Frostweg brettert, sondern Gelegenheit hat, zu gucken ob der Weg frei ist. Ein ähnliches Prinzip wie die Drängelgitter an manchen Bahnübergängen. Wo das nicht möglich ist, stehen sowohl am Trail als auch am Forstweg entsprechende Warnhinweise. 

Auf einem Wanderweg hast du das per se erst mal nicht, hier ist Rücksicht gefragt. Funktioniert in vielen Fällen ja auch, aber ein Wanderweg ist halt keine Rennstrecke, selbst wenn er aufgrund seiner Beschaffenheit zum Ballern einläd. An sich ist das ja auch selten ein Problem, mal wartet die eine Seite, mal die andere, man sagt freundlich danke und gut ist. 
Gibt halt auf beiden Seiten auch Idioten, sei das jetzt die Oma, die einfach an einer Gruppe, die mich durchlässt vorbeimarschiert, mich fast vom Trail schiebt, meckert, dass ich hier doch gar nicht fahren darf und sogar das Handy zückt, um meinen hinter mir fahrenden Kollegen zu filmen, sei das der jugendliche Heißsporn, der ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste den nächsten Strava-KOM jagt oder der E-Biker Mitte 50 ohne Helm auf der Downhillstrecke. 
Long story short: an unübersichtlichen Stellen muss ich halt langsam machen. 

Ich bewundere die Leute, die sich tagtäglich den Arsch aufreißen, um da überhaupt was auf die Beine zu stellen, das einem hier zumindest abschnittsweise legales Biken abseits der Forstautobahn ermöglicht. Solange wir hier von einer erzkonservativen Spießerpartei und der CDU regiert werden, wird sich am Status quo meines Erachtens gar nichts ändern. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ich möglichst bald aus BaWü weg bin.


----------



## alteoma301 (2. Juni 2020)

RomainK schrieb:


> Selbst Förster Durst hält diese Regel nicht für praktikabel. „Ich würde auch nie einen Mountainbiker im Wald anhalten, der sich ordentlich verhält. Mit unseren Maschinen richten wir mehr Schaden an.“


Endlich aktzepiert das auch mal ein verantwortlicher. Ich muss mir hier andauernd von leuten und forst mitarbeitern anhören, dass wir den wald kaputt machen (obwohl wir nur auf wegen fahren). Da werden dann sogar argumente gebracht wie folgende: 

Wenn ihr hier fahrt, verschiebt ihr die Steine. Die liegen ja dann woaders.
Fahrradreifen mahlen den Rollsplit zu sand. Das schadet den Bäumen.
WIE KOMMT MAN AUF SOLCHE HIRNRISSIGEN ARGUMENTE?!

Aber ein Kahlschlag, eine ganzes netz an Rückewegen oder die tägliche Fahrt mit dem Auto zum Arbeitsplatz in den Wald sollen unschädlich sein? Jaja, genau. Die fiesen biker. 

Und dann auch noch die Jäger:
- Ihr macht das Wild scheu. 
NEIN. Das macht der Jagdruck. Kann man im Tierpark sehr gut sehen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Juni 2020)

Ja das ist absolut lächerlich. Gerade gestern wieder anhand eines Weges auf einer trockenen Wiese gesehen:

Das Gewicht des in deutlich seltener Frequenz fahrenden Autos sorgt durch sein Gewicht für Bodenverdichtung. Da wuchs deutlich weniger und der Krume war schon angekratzt. Die Fußgänger und Radfahrer laufen und fahren aber auf der ganzen Breite des Weges bzw auch leicht darüber hinaus. Zwischen den Autoreifenfahrspuren und am Rand sah die Vegetation wesentlich besser aus und der Boden war auch noch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ist gut. Ich bin raus.


Du vermischst fröhlich Dinge, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben; wenn man Dir das zu verstehen gibt, schnappst Du ein?


JensDey schrieb:


> Der Wegfall der 2mR löst nur das halbe Problem.


Die löst ein ganzes Problem, nämlich dass das aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen Radfahrer gegenüber anderen Erholungssuchenden im Wald benachteiligt werden.
Das


JensDey schrieb:


> ...Bedürfnis nach mehr Action im Wald.


ist ein anderes, welches auch anders gelöst werden muss:


JensDey schrieb:


> Und das könnte man durchaus bei bestehender 2mR heute schon angehen.


Wird doch gemacht: Freiburg, Heilbronn etc. Da hat die w2mR-Initiative auch sicher was beigetragen.
Dafür war die 2mR auch nie ein Hindernis...


JensDey schrieb:


> Heute sind schon 130mm-Trailbike so Ballerpotent, dass es mit der maximalen Rücksichtnahme schwierig wird.


Wenn ich was gegen PAMBs (Pedal Assisted Motor Bicycles, aka "E-MTB") sage heißt es, dass nicht das Gerät, sondern der Benutzer das Problem ist. Wieso sollte das bei Fahrrädern plötzlich anders sein?


JensDey schrieb:


> Oder du kannst um jede schwer einsehbare Kurve nur schleichen.


->


Flauschinator schrieb:


> Long story short: an unübersichtlichen Stellen muss ich halt langsam machen.


So sieht's aus. Wenn Dir das nicht passt, geh auf eine abgesperrte und gesicherte Strecke.


----------



## JensDey (2. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du vermischst fröhlich Dinge, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben; wenn man Dir das zu verstehen gibt, schnappst Du ein?


Nö, ich habe HIER nix mehr beizutragen. ICH sehe in der Aufhebung der 2mR nur die halbe Lösung.
U.a., dass MIR ein legaler Schleichgang auf einem Single-Trail wenig nützt.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> U.a., dass MIR ein legaler Schleichgang auf einem Single-Trail wenig nützt.


Dann bist Du hier im Thread falsch.


----------



## JensDey (2. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann bist Du hier im Thread falsch.


Nö, als Betroffener kann ich hier schön weiter mitlesen.
Nur bin ich einer von denen, die sich nicht mit falschem Heiligenschein schmücken. Und, ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich mit meinen Ansprüchen alleine bin. 
Außerdem ist alles, was ich dazu die letzten Posts geschrieben habe hierdurch initiiert gewesen:


Das-Licht schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flauschinator (2. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Nö, als Betroffener kann ich hier schön weiter mitlesen.
> Nur bin ich einer von denen, die sich nicht mit falschem Heiligenschein schmücken. Und, ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich mit meinen Ansprüchen alleine bin.
> Außerdem ist alles, was ich dazu die letzten Posts geschrieben habe hierdurch initiiert gewesen:



Aber gerade in dem von dir verlinkten Thread geht es um Schwarzbauten, von denen es im Odenwald wirklich viele gibt. Da wird mal mehr, mal weniger sachgerecht fröhlich in den Wald gebuddelt, sodass dort an Hotspots schon eine Dichte an Trails illegal vorhanden ist, die manchem Bikepark gut zu Gesicht stünde. Und ich kenne vermutlich als aktuell nur gelegentlicher Besucher des Odenwalds nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was wirklich existiert. 
Im Unterschied zu BaWü darf ich aber in Hessen einen schmalen Wanderweg, der als solcher beschildert ist erst einmal legal befahren, sofern es nicht explizit verboten ist. 
So oder so, die Situation ist eben nur bedingt vergleichbar.

Hat auch nix mit falschem Heiligenschein zu tun. Niemand ist perfekt, aber es ist ein Unterschied ob ich mir Mühe gebe, zu einem entspannten Miteinander im Wald beizutragen oder ich ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste dem nächsten Strava-KOM hinterherrase. Genauso gibt es viele Graustufen dazwischen. 
Rücksicht braucht es von beiden Seiten, aber das kommt in viel zu vielen Köpfen in diesem seltsamen Bundesland entweder nicht an oder sie haben schon resigniert und zementieren fleißig ihre Weltsicht.


----------



## JensDey (2. Juni 2020)

Ich könnte jetzt wieder mit dem Einstieg von vor 3-4 Seiten anfangen. Nur, ist es sinnlos.
Was ich beschreiben wollte, ist eine Konzept-Idee als Rohentwurf, welche mit und ohne 2mR für mehr und unterschiedliche Nutzungsmöglichkeiten im legalen Bereich sorgen könnte.
Das ist sichtbar nicht auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen. That's it.
Heiligenschein: ich gebe zu, dass ich mich damit schwer tue, die Single-Trails mit anderen Waldnutzern zu teilen. Für mich ist das Konfliktpotential einfach da. Unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten, unterschiedliche Erwartungshaltung. Wie mehrfach erwähnt, versuche ich immer so rücksichtsvoll, wie möglich zu fahren. Ich weiss aber auch, dass es mir eben nicht immer in ausreichendem Maße gelingt.
Auch im öffentlichen Strassenverkehr gibt es eigene Wege für PKW, Fahrrad und Fussgänger. Und es kommt niemand auf die Idee diese zu reduzieren. Freilich ist Rücksicht auf den jeweils langsameren und schwächeren geboten. Klappt mal besser, mal schlechter.
Der Schwachpunkt meiner Idee ist ganz sicherlich die Auswahl.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Auch im öffentlichen Strassenverkehr gibt es eigene Wege für PKW, Fahrrad und Fussgänger. Und es kommt niemand auf die Idee diese zu reduzieren.


Ganz schlechtes Beispiel.
Erstens würde ich den Straßenverkehr (jeder will so schnell und sicher von A nach B) ungern mit dem Naturaufenthalt zum Zweck der Erholung (der Weg ist das Ziel) vergleichen, zweitens wird das durchaus versucht und drittens schafft z.B. gerade die Trennung von Fahrrädern und Autos erst ein Problem, was nun technisch gelöst werden soll.


JensDey schrieb:


> Der Schwachpunkt meiner Idee ist ganz sicherlich die Auswahl.


Das ist der offensichtlichste, aber nicht der einzige. Schrub ich aber schon; davon ab hat es mit der 2mR immer noch nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (2. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> U.a., dass MIR ein legaler Schleichgang auf einem Single-Trail wenig nützt.


Dann hast Du eigentlich im öffentlichen Wald nichts verloren und solltest Dich auf ausgewiesenen Rennstrecken/ in Bikeparks austoben. Die sind dafür gemacht.
Der Sportwagenfahrer, der rasen will, darf dies einzig auf der Autobahn tun, wenn es die Gegebenheiten zulassen, weil diese Straßen für höhere Geschwindigkeiten eher geeignet sind. Nicht auf der Landstraße, in der Stadt, auf dem Feldweg... Ansonsten muss er auf die Rennstrecken in Nürburg usw.
Warum sollte das für Dich als rasenden Biker anders sein?


----------



## JensDey (2. Juni 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte das für Dich als rasenden Biker anders sein?


Das meinte ich mit Heiligenschein.
Wenn für dich Singletrailschleichen das richtige ist, bist hier auch falsch: dir reicht die Forstautobahn locker.


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Juni 2020)

Konflikt im Wald: Wenn die Spaziergänger den Mountainbikern im Weg sind - Mannheim und Metropolregion Rhein-Neckar - Nachrichten und Aktuelles - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

Das Verhältnis zwischen Spaziergängern und Mountainbikernim Wald ist angespannt - Es gibt vermehrt Beschwerden




					www.rnz.de
				












						Eberbach: Illegale Mountainbiker-Strecken werden dicht gemacht - Eberbach - Nachrichten und Aktuelles - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

Über Stock und Stein abseits offiziell angelegter Wege ist verboten: Verwaltung und Förster verweisen auf das Waldgesetz




					www.rnz.de
				












						Naturschutzgebiet Rauenberg: "Die Eingriffe sind zu massiv geworden" - Wiesloch - Nachrichten und Aktuelles - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

Mountainbiker haben das Naturschutzgebiet am Galgenberg für sich entdeckt - Stadt will mit Stufenplan dagegen vorgehen




					www.rnz.de
				




...nur mal so aus den letzten paar Tagen...  ...der Bedarf wird trotzdem nicht erkannt... ...nicht mal hier im MTB Forum, und nicht mal hier im Thread von dem ein oder anderem Threadteilnehmer.


----------



## robzo (2. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit Heiligenschein.
> Wenn für dich Singletrailschleichen das richtige ist, bist hier auch falsch: dir reicht die Forstautobahn locker.


Ja, ich fahre an Stellen auf Singletrails langsam, teilweise Schrittgeschwindigkeit, wenn diese nicht einsehbar sind. Ja, ich fahre langsam, teilweise Schrittgeschwindigkeit, wenn ich mich Sitzkehren oder technisch anspruchsvollen Stellen nähere, oder Stellen, die ich nicht kenne/zum ersten Mal befahre. Ja, ich fahre langsam, teilweise Schrittgeschwindigkeit, wenn ich weiß, dass von der Seite Wanderer oder andere Biker in den Trail biegen könnten.
An Stellen, an denen ich weit vorausschauend die Strecke einsehen kann, fahre ich tatsächlich etwas schneller. Ich erkämpfe mir bei Strava keine Kom's, bin aber komischerweise mit meiner Schleicherei in der Regel auch nicht im Schlussdrittel zu finden. Wobei mir das aber auch völlig am Ars... vorbeigeht, da ich mich nicht mit anderen messen muss. Ich bike um Spaß zu haben. Und den habe ich.
Wegen mir musste in all den Jahren, die ich mit meinen 54 Lenzen schon auf dem Rad verbracht habe, noch niemand aus der Piste springen oder entsetzt zusammenzucken, weil ich angerauscht kam. Auch hinterlasse ich keine fetten Bremsspuren. Ich baue keine Anlieger, Kicker, Schanzen, Loopings was auch immer, sondern begnüge mich mit den natürlichen Gegebenheiten unserer schwäbischen Wanderwege. Und ich finde, die haben so schon einiges zu bieten.
Wenn Du mir deshalb einen Heiligenschein verpassen willst, nur zu. Der stört mich nicht.
Ist mir lieber als Deine Scheinheiligkeit bzgl. einer sinnvollen Lösung durch Streckentrennung. Da geht es nämlich nicht um die Vermeidung/Beendigung von Stress im Wald, sondern einzig und allein um Dein ganz egoistisches Wohlbefinden, einzig und allein um Dich. Alle anderen sind Dir doch anscheinend schei...egal.


----------



## Flauschinator (3. Juni 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Konflikt im Wald: Wenn die Spaziergänger den Mountainbikern im Weg sind - Mannheim und Metropolregion Rhein-Neckar - Nachrichten und Aktuelles - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
> 
> 
> Das Verhältnis zwischen Spaziergängern und Mountainbikernim Wald ist angespannt - Es gibt vermehrt Beschwerden
> ...



Der Bedarf ist ohne Zweifel da, aber wer wild und ohne Ahnung was er da anrichtet im Naturschutzgebiet buddelt, richtet nicht nur an der Natur Schäden an, sondern provoziert auch genau solche Artikel, in denen Biker als Rowdys und Umweltsäue dargestellt werden. 

Ob ich einen schmalen Wanderweg, der sowieso schon da ist befahren darf oder nicht hängt davon aber nur indirekt ab. Verfestigt sich der Eindruck, Biker seien besagte Umweltsäue, wird kaum einer motiviert sein, an der 2m-Regel was zu ändern. Eher im Gegenteil, wenn sich eine solche Stimmungslage in die Politik fortpflanzt, kriegen wir am Ende wirklich noch österreichische Verhältnisse. Verbote mag man ja hierzulande sowieso gerne.


----------



## Marshall6 (3. Juni 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Konflikt im Wald: Wenn die Spaziergänger den Mountainbikern im Weg sind - Mannheim und Metropolregion Rhein-Neckar - Nachrichten und Aktuelles - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
> 
> 
> Das Verhältnis zwischen Spaziergängern und Mountainbikernim Wald ist angespannt - Es gibt vermehrt Beschwerden
> ...


Die Kommentare unter den Artikeln sind doch sehr gut formuliert - wenn ich die Trails auf den Bildern sehe, gibt es die schon ganz lang.. da ist kaum was frisch angelegt.


----------



## JensDey (3. Juni 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Wobei mir das aber auch völlig am Ars... vorbeigeht, da ich mich nicht mit anderen messen muss.


Das geht mir ähnlich. Ich kenne Strava nur vom Hörensagen.
Mir geht es um flüssiges Abfahren. Meine Geschwindigkeit ist dabei wahrlich nicht hoch.


> Ist mir lieber als Deine Scheinheiligkeit bzgl. einer sinnvollen Lösung durch Streckentrennung.


Wieso wirfst du mir Scheinheiligkeit vor? Ich bin ehrlich und gebe zu, dass ich
a) ein grundsätzliches Problem sehe und
b) auch ein Teil des Problem sein könnte
Es ist freilich nicht so, dass ich jede Tour Jagd auf gehende Waldnutzer mache. Im Gegenteil, mein beschriebenes Problem, habe ich vielleicht 1-2x Jahr. Aber, ich bin ja nicht allein und ich glaube!!, dass viele den MTB-Sport auf ähnliche Weise genießen. MTB ist für mehr als Radwandern im Wald. Ich bin da ehrlich und nicht scheinheilig.


> Da geht es nämlich nicht um die Vermeidung/Beendigung von Stress im Wald, sondern einzig und allein um Dein ganz egoistisches Wohlbefinden, einzig und allein um Dich. Alle anderen sind Dir doch anscheinend schei...egal.


Ich glaube, da verkennst du mich. Ich bekomme regelmäßig ein Danke für mein reduziertes Tempo (auch auf dem Weg zur Arbeit) und dafür, dass ich mich frühzeitig! mit Klingel bemerkbar mache. "Hallo" und "Danke" sind für mich selbstverständlich. Mir ist nämlich durchaus klar, wie sehr ich trotz Rücksicht und Freundlichkeit dem Wandervolk auf den Keks gehe. Siehe auch die Damen aus "Konflikt im Wald".
Wenn ich mich durch mein Tempo nicht an meine Etikette halten kann, entschuldige ich mich dafür.

Frage: leicht abschüssige Schotterautobahn, nur mit rollen ohne bremsen erreichst du locker 25kmh. Gehst du vor jeder schlcht einzusehenden Kurve auf 10kmh runter damit du leise auf 4kmh bremsen kannst, um wirklich langsam und rücksichtsvoll an einer Familie oder Pferden vorbeizurollen? Es geht nicht um Gefährdung. Ich komme locker zum stehen. Aber, das Pferd nimmt es wahr, wenn du weiter zügig auf es zurollst oder eben geräuschvoll abbremst.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wenn für dich Singletrailschleichen das richtige ist, bist hier auch falsch: dir reicht die Forstautobahn locker.


Du hast es nicht verstanden - und ich fürchte Du willst es auch nicht.


JensDey schrieb:


> Aber, das Pferd nimmt es wahr, wenn du weiter zügig auf es zurollst oder eben geräuschvoll abbremst.


Bei Pferden ist eh Vorsicht angesagt. Die Viecher sind unberechenbar...


Das-Licht schrieb:


> nicht mal hier im MTB Forum, und nicht mal hier im Thread von dem ein oder anderem Threadteilnehmer.


Blödsinn. Keiner bestreitet den Bedarf. Nur ist dafür eine Änderung des Betretungsrechts nicht erforderlich.


----------



## JensDey (3. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden - und ich fürchte Du willst es auch nicht.


Well, nur weil ich einer bestimmten Argumentation nicht folgen, heisst nicht, dass ich sie nicht verstehe.
Ich durchaus interessiert daran, wie ihr das Thema handhabt. Oder auch andere Foristen.
Mir wird Scheinheiligkeit vorgeworfen, was so sicherlich nicht stimmt, da
1. ich mit meinem "Fehler" ehrlich offen umgehe und 
2. ich sehr wohl ein rücksichtsvoller Mensch und Fahrer bin.

Diese Frage geht auch an dich:
leicht abschüssige Schotterautobahn, nur mit rollen ohne bremsen erreichst du locker 25kmh. Gehst du vor jeder schlcht einzusehenden Kurve auf 10kmh runter damit du leise auf 4kmh bremsen kannst, um wirklich langsam und rücksichtsvoll an einer Familie oder Pferden vorbeizurollen? Es geht nicht um Gefährdung. Ich komme locker zum stehen. Aber, das Pferd nimmt es wahr, wenn du weiter zügig auf es zurollst oder eben geräuschvoll abbremst. 

Ich entnehme deinem Helm, dass du dich für Zeiten auch im Training interessierst. Jetzt weiss ich nicht, ob du das nur auf der Strase tust oder auch xc. Wenn xc, interessierst du dich nur für uphill-Zeiten oder für die komplette Trainingszeit über x Stunden inkl. der DH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (3. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich entnehme deinem Helm, dass du dich für Zeiten auch im Training interessierst.


Dat is'n Trinkerhelm  







JensDey schrieb:


> leicht abschüssige Schotterautobahn, nur mit rollen ohne bremsen erreichst du locker 25kmh. Gehst du vor jeder schlcht einzusehenden Kurve auf 10kmh runter damit du leise auf 4kmh bremsen kannst, um wirklich langsam und rücksichtsvoll an einer Familie oder Pferden vorbeizurollen?


Ich habe keinen Tacho, deswegen kann ich mit Deinen Zahlen nix anfangen. Abschüssige Schotterautobahn muss ich zum Glück auch selten fahren. Die 4km/h sind allerdings Blödsinn, sonst wird man von Fußgängern überholt statt andersrum.
Aber ja, ich bremse vor einer nicht einsehbaren Kurve auch wenn ich gerade schön Schwung habe, überhole Fußgänger mit Abstand, mache rechtzeitig auf mich aufmerksam und fahre "langsam" vorbei.
Bei Pferden, kleinen Kindern oder Hunden achte ich sogar darauf, das mich die jeweiligen Halter bemerkt haben.


JensDey schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Gefährdung


Genau. Es geht darum, das Bild vom rücksichtslosen Rüpel auf zwei Rädern gerade zu rücken.


----------



## JensDey (3. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die 4km/h sind allerdings Blödsinn, sonst wird man von Fußgängern überholt statt andersrum.


Ob 4 oder 6kmh ist wurscht. Allerdings ist meine Erfahrung
a) die meisten normalen Menschen am Berg keine 6kmh schaffen und
b) sie für das vorbeifahren und ausweichen meist stehen bleiben

Ich finde eure Ich-fahre-jederzeit-auf-ausreichend-sicht-Einstellung vorbildlich. Allein mir fehlt der Glaube und dass es die Mehrheit genauso handhabt.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Allein mir fehlt der Glaube und dass es die Mehrheit genauso handhabt.


Nach meiner Beobachtung verhält sich die Mehrheit vielleicht nicht vorbildlich, aber vernünftig. Bei der Mehrheit derjenigen die es nicht tun ist es auch kein böser Wille, sondern schlicht Gedankenlosigkeit. Da hilft 'ne kurze Ansprache (oder ein Waldspaziergang mit der neuen Flamme  ), dann haben sie es auch.
Ein paar rücksichtslose Ichlinge gibt's auch - da hilft aber eh nix.
Solche möchte ich aber überhaupt nirgendwo haben, auch nicht auf expilzit für Radfahrer vorgesehenen Strecken.


----------



## ciao heiko (3. Juni 2020)

MdB Judith Skudelny der FDP BW setzt sich offen für die Abschaffung der 2 Meter Regel ein 


_Judith Skudelny_
_1 Std. · 
Der Tag des Fahrrads ist doch eine wunderbare Gelegenheit an die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel zu erinnern. Gerade als Tourismusland sollten wir keine Regelungen beibehalten, die bereits alle anderen Bundesländer abgeschafft haben._


----------



## robzo (3. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wieso wirfst du mir Scheinheiligkeit vor? Ich bin ehrlich und gebe zu, dass ich
> a) ein grundsätzliches Problem sehe und
> b) auch ein Teil des Problem sein könnte
> Es ist freilich nicht so, dass ich jede Tour Jagd auf gehende Waldnutzer mache. Im Gegenteil, mein beschriebenes Problem, habe ich vielleicht 1-2x Jahr. Aber, ich bin ja nicht allein und ich glaube!!, dass viele den MTB-Sport auf ähnliche Weise genießen. MTB ist für mehr als Radwandern im Wald. Ich bin da ehrlich und nicht scheinheilig.
> ...


Scheinheilig, weil Du die Streckentrennung forderst, um vorgeblich damit das Problem für alle entschärfen zu wollen. Tatsächlich willst Du aber Trails für Dich, vor Deiner Haustüre, so wie sie Dir gefallen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du, nach einer Streckentrennung, weiterhin auf Deinen Hometrails vor der Haustüre fahren würdest, wenn dummerweise die für MTB freigegebenen Strecken 20 Km entfernt liegen würden, oder nicht Deinen Ansprüchen genügen würden.
Zumindest hast Du in vorangehenden Posts durchaus den Eindruck erweckt, lieber die Trails mit Geschwindigkeit runter zu brettern, anstatt sie besonnen und mit Blick auf andere zu befahren.

Zu Deiner Schotterpisten-Frage: Solche Wege fahre ich hauptsächlich hoch. Da bin ich selten schneller als 8-9 Km/h   .
Runter fahre ich sie oft im Winter (da ist außer mir eh keiner dort unterwegs) oder mit Kumpels, die noch nicht so sicher bergab sind. Aber egal, wann, wenn ich dort keine freie Sicht habe/eine Kurve kommt, verlangsame ich in der Tat so, dass ich sofort bremsen kann, ohne dramatische Schleif-/Quitsch-/Schliddereinlagen hinlegen zu müssen.


----------



## topmech (4. Juni 2020)

Mal ehrlich, die Ghettobildung hilft doch niemand. Selbst wenn 20-30 Strecken über ganz Baden-Württemberg verteilt legalisiert werden, verliert irgendwann jeder Trail seinen Reiz. 
Aus meiner Sicht ist nur die Abschaffung der 2mR sinnvoll. Gerade auch wenn man sich die mit der Situation überforderten Lokalpolitiker anschaut, die sich nicht besser zu helfen wissen, als Strecken abzusperren oder auf die Durchsetzung des Verbots pochen, was an Aufwand nicht zu überbieten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (4. Juni 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> ..., verliert irgendwann jeder Trail seinen Reiz.



Genau da liegt sicher der Hase im Pfeffer. Auch in meiner Gegend ist jetzt so ein nettes Verbotsschild an jahrelang bestehendem Trail aufgetaucht. Ursache meiner Meinung nach, in den letzten Monaten sind von diesem Trail abzweigend immer mehr Abfahrten quer durch den Wald entstanden.


----------



## JensDey (4. Juni 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Scheinheilig, weil Du die Streckentrennung forderst, um vorgeblich damit das Problem für alle entschärfen zu wollen. Tatsächlich willst Du aber Trails für Dich, vor Deiner Haustüre, so wie sie Dir gefallen.


Das ist eine Unterstellung. Ich mache mir sehr wohl Gedanken über meinen persönlichen Bedarf hinaus. Z.B. gebaute Trails und neue Trails. Machst du das auch?


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du, nach einer Streckentrennung, weiterhin auf Deinen Hometrails vor der Haustüre fahren würdest, wenn dummerweise die für MTB freigegebenen Strecken 20 Km entfernt liegen würden, oder nicht Deinen Ansprüchen genügen würden.


Das würde tatsächlich ein Problem darstellen. War aber so auch nie gedacht.
Es geht um ausreichend Wege für jeden in jedem Gebiet an jedem Berg. Links Mtb, rechts wanders und in der Mitte beide. 67% der Wege legal befahrbar, bei 33% sogar mit Priorisierung für Mtb. Man kann sich also aus dem Weg gehen. Eine Ghettoisierung war nicht gemeint.
Das Problem mit der Wegeauswahl habe ich ja erkannt und hätte da jetzt auch keine gute Lösung out of the box.
Ich könnte bei mir problemlos auf 30% Single Trails verzichten, wenn ein paar gute dabei sind.



> Zumindest hast Du in vorangehenden Posts durchaus den Eindruck erweckt, lieber die Trails mit Geschwindigkeit runter zu brettern, anstatt sie besonnen und mit Blick auf andere zu befahren.


Ich wiederhole mich: es geht mir nicht ums Brettern, aber mehr ununterbrochenen Flow ohne die Sorge mit Familien, Hundehaltern oder Pferden in Konflikt zu kommen, wäre mir schon recht.
Was ich zeigen wollte, dass es nicht nur FF mit gebauten Rampen gibt, sondern eben auch Bedarf an naturnahen Single-Trails, die auch mit Speed befahren werden dürfen. Und das meiner Meinung nach in jedem Home Area. Und nicht nur im Bikepark 30-40km entfernt (so weit ist es bei mir zu Beerfelden).

Ich habe mich zu keiner Zeit pro 2mR positioniert. Wäre ja auch reichlich sinnentleert. Nur sehe ich die Aufhebung nicht als zwingend und auch nicht als ultimative Lösung.
Ich finde es durchaus gerechtfertigt nicht nur seine eigene persönliche Befriedigung im Blick zu haben. Du könntest bei meiner Lösung genauso fahren, wie bisher, nur nicht auf allen Wegen. Ich kann es bei deinem Ansatz eben nicht. Rechter hat da keiner als der andere.


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juni 2020)

Die Diskussion führt ins Leere. Denn es ist längst so, dass sich der MTB Sport in verschiedene Disziplinen und Vorlieben aufgeteilt hat.








						Mountainbike Fakten
					

Wie viele Mountainbiker gibt es? Was sind die Wünsche? Welche Auswirkungen hat Mountainbiken?




					www.dimb.de
				




Deshalb benötigt es für die Tourenfahrer einen freien Zugang zum Wegenetz








						Gemeinsame Wegenutzung
					

Gemeinsame Wegenutzung als Grundvorraussetzung für die Ausübung von Mountainbike.




					www.dimb.de
				




Und für andere Disziplinen spezielle Strecken und Anlagen als Zusatzangebot








						Streckenbau Leitfaden
					

Hilfestellung zum MTB Strecken- und Anlagenbau als Zusatzangebot für verschiedene Disziplinen. Wie ein Mountainbike-Trail legal errichtet werden kann.




					www.dimb.de
				




Das wäre jetzt auch gar kein Problem beide Ziele zu verfolgen, wenn man nicht immer befürchten müsste, dass für jede gebaute Strecke im Gegenzug das Betretungsrecht auf den übrigen Wegen eingeschränkt wird. Dazu gäbe es aber eigentlich keine Veranlassung, weil durch die neue Strecke ja schon ein großer Teil der Biker freiwillig die übrigen Wege weniger nutzt. Im Gegenteil, eine neue Strecke kann gerade deshalb Bikeverbote verhindern, weil wir eine freiwillige Lenkung an einem Hotspot erreichen können.
In diese Richtung gilt es gemeinsam zu argumentieren und uns nicht auseinander dividieren zu lassen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (4. Juni 2020)

Hier mal ein gutes Beispiel wie es funktionieren sollte.



frittenullnull schrieb:


> hier gibt es auch news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Das-Licht (4. Juni 2020)

...heute um 20:15 im TV auf SWR mal wieder ein "netter" Bericht, über "die Mountainbiker".

"Zur Sache- Baden-Württemberg"








						Radfahrer verärgern Spaziergänger
					

Mountainbiker preschen durch den Wald und kommen Wanderern ins Gehege. In Corona-Zeiten verschärft sich ein alter Streit: Wem gehören die Wege?




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juni 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein gutes Beispiel wie es funktionieren sollte.


Das ist die Vorgeschichte dazu. Die Vorschläge wurden von der DIMB IG Koblenz schon vor Jahren gemacht und im Gemeinderat abgelehnt. Kürzlich meinte die Stadt Koblenz dann mit einer negativen PM an die Öffentlichkeit gehen zu müssen. Erst die Gegendarstellung unserer IG hat bewirkt, dass das Thema die Brisanz bekam, dass sich die Stadt zum Gespräch bereit gezeigt hat. 








						Reaktion auf Pressemitteilung der Stadt Koblenz: DIMB IG Koblenz fordert attraktives Streckenangebot
					

Die Stadt Koblenz bezichtigt in einer Pressemitteilung Mountainbiker der Waldzerstörung. Hier ist das Statement der DIMB IG Koblenz zu finden.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## JensDey (4. Juni 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das ist die Vorgeschichte dazu. Die Vorschläge wurden von der DIMB IG *Koblenz *


In deinem zitierten Beitrag geht es um *Konstanz*.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juni 2020)

Bericht gestern bei SWR zur Sache Baden-Württemberg zur 2 Meter Regel








						Radfahrer verärgern Spaziergänger
					

Mountainbiker preschen durch den Wald und kommen Wanderern ins Gehege. In Corona-Zeiten verschärft sich ein alter Streit: Wem gehören die Wege?




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## Sladi (5. Juni 2020)

Der Herr hat die Realität halt auf den Punkt gebracht, bei 2:28. Wenn ich auf Wanderwegen auf andere Wanderer treffe, dann muß ich mich praktisch in einen Fußgänger verwandeln können. Mich regen dann die Leute auf, die sich beschweren, daß man im Schritttempo oder bei schmalen Stellen schiebend, wartend aneinander vorbeikommt. Die regen sich wohl auch eher über andere Wanderer auf, weil sie nicht allein auf dem Weg sein können. Und wenns überlaufen wird, dann muß man irgendwie ausweichen. Ich muß auch ins Bad oder zum Fluß, obwohl ich sehr gern ein Meer an meinem Wohnort hätte. Daher schwimm ich nicht so oft und geh stattdessen radeln.


----------



## muddymartin (5. Juni 2020)

Wer Sonntags bei schönem Wetter auf dem HW1 mit dem Bike unterwegs ist, dem kann  nicht geholfen werden. Da kann ich die Wanderer teilweise sogar verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alteoma301 (5. Juni 2020)

ca. 2:30
'wenn es als sport betriebe wird, dann sollte es ja eigentlich auch auf me sportPLATZ stattfinde'
Nett ausgedrückt. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Wanderarena in deutschland. Großer rechteckiger Platz mit ein paar Erdhügeln. Manche mit Kies und manche mit Rindenmulch bedeckt


Ne, jetzt mal im ernst. erst denken, dann reden, herr wegewart


----------



## fbend (5. Juni 2020)

ich fand den Bericht auch sehr einseitig. Habe dies auch gerade dem SWR geschrieben. 
Der Sportplatz zum Wandern kam auch sofort in meinem Kopfkino. Genau solche Wegewarte fördern den Konflikt (zusammen mit den 3 % an Radlern die sich nicht respektvoll verhalten).


----------



## alteoma301 (5. Juni 2020)

6:19 Narrator über die Leute vom Albverein: 
"mit der gegenseitigen rücksichtnahme haben sie eher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht"

Gegenfrage:
ist das Stöckli da rücksichtsvoll platziert? Rücksichtnahme ist keine Einbahnstraße...


----------



## trail_desire (5. Juni 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...heute um 20:15 im TV auf SWR mal wieder ein "netter" Bericht, über "die Mountainbiker".
> 
> "Zur Sache- Baden-Württemberg"
> 
> ...


Vom SWR ist nix anderes zu erwarten.....


----------



## Das-Licht (5. Juni 2020)

...Kommentar meiner 82 jährigen Mutter, zu dem Bericht, und speziell zu den Leuten vom Albverein: " ...primitives Volk!" 

...und heute steht - so ganz nebenbei - in der Zeitung, dass sich Umweltminister und Wirtschaftsminister von BW darüber streiten, weil eine Sondergenehmigung ausgelaufen ist, die es gestattete, Holztransporter mit über 40 Tonnen zu bewegen. Und nein; das Problem war nicht irgendwelche Erosion, Verdichtung, etc. im Wald, sondern die Belastung der Brückenbauwerke unserer Straßen. 

...amüsant im Video sind auch die "Ranger", die dem MTBler ob der Schmalheit des Weges die Weiterfahrt verbieten, das Schieben jedoch erlauben. Er schultert es kurzerhand, und man sieht, dass der Weg offensichtlich breiter als 2 Meter ist.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (5. Juni 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Bericht gestern bei SWR zur Sache Baden-Württemberg zur 2 Meter Regel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gähn ! Schon wieder die alten Klischees ...


----------



## SIEROCK (5. Juni 2020)

Eigentlich sind wir ja manchmal selber schuld!
Aufgenommen wurde das meiste um die Burg Teck herum, einer der Wander- und Spazierhotspots im
Mittleren Neckarraum!
Vor Corona konnte man da noch Samstags bis ca. 11Uhr allein auf den Trails unterwegs sein, jetzt ist da
schon um 9Uhr voll, unter der Woche war da nie was los, Sonntag traf sich Stuttgart auf den Wegen!

Wer da jetzt meint, am Wochenende die Trails unsicher machen zu müssen, gehört eingentlich vom Rad
geschl......
Das denk ich mir auch, wenn ich mit Wanderschuhen in dem Eck unterwegs bin, und eine Bike-Gruppe nach der anderen sich an uns vorbeidruckt!


----------



## muddymartin (5. Juni 2020)

SIEROCK schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind wir ja manchmal selber schuld!
> Aufgenommen wurde das meiste um die Burg Teck herum, einer der Wander- und Spazierhotspots im
> Mittleren Neckarraum!
> Vor Corona konnte man da noch Samstags bis ca. 11Uhr allein auf den Trails unterwegs sein, jetzt ist da
> ...


 
Genau so schaut’s aus! Ich fahr mittlerweile am Wochenende Rennrad, diese MenschenaufLäufe im Wald sind genau das, was ich beim Biken NICHT suche


----------



## mw.dd (6. Juni 2020)

SIEROCK schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind wir ja manchmal selber schuld!
> Aufgenommen wurde das meiste um die Burg Teck herum, einer der Wander- und Spazierhotspots im
> Mittleren Neckarraum!
> Vor Corona konnte man da noch Samstags bis ca. 11Uhr allein auf den Trails unterwegs sein, jetzt ist da
> ...


Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt nicht ein, warum ich am Wochenende nicht mit dem Fahrrad in den Wald fahren dürfen sollte.
Aber hier gibt's bestimmt jemanden, dem eine neue Regel einfällt, wie z.B. an ungeraden Wochenenden Zutritt für Fußgänger verboten oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldenboy*** (6. Juni 2020)

Habe den SWR Bericht auch gesehen und eigentlich nichts anderes erwartet vom SWR.

Ich halte es so, das wichtigste ist tatsächlich die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, freundlich Grüßen, stehenbleiben oder absteigen um aneinander vorbei zu kommen. Aber auf unsere Schwarzwälder Trails verzichten nur wegen dieser 2m Regel wird nicht. Punkt.

Ein Freund sagt dann immer zu denen die meinen das es ein Wanderweg wäre „irgendwo müssen wir auch fahren“  und tschüss...


----------



## Flauschinator (6. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt nicht ein, warum ich am Wochenende nicht mit dem Fahrrad in den Wald fahren dürfen sollte.
> Aber hier gibt's bestimmt jemanden, dem eine neue Regel einfällt, wie z.B. an ungeraden Wochenenden Zutritt für Fußgänger verboten oder so.



Sag das nicht dem Schwäbische-Alb-Verein, die führen dazu auch gleich noch Kehrwoche und Besenpflicht auf Wanderwegen ein. 

Dürfen ist eine Sache, ob es sinnvoll ist, Sonntagnachmittag einen Trail am Wandererhotspot zu fahren eine ganz andere. Zumindest der Schwarzwald ist groß genug und hat genug "Secret Spots", um da Alternativen zu finden. In manchen Fällen, beispielsweise am Mahlberg, finde ich die Alternative (Sitzbank mit traumhaftem Ausblick ins Murgtal an einem wenig frequentierten Weg 70 m unterhalb des Gipfels) sogar viel schöner als den Hotspot (Gipfel mit gerade an sonnigen Wochenendtagen stark erhöhter Frequenz an Wanderern und Zweiradlern aller Art und Aussicht nur vom Turm). Beispiele dieser Art gibt es viele und für mich stellen sie keine Einbuße in meinem Erlebnis dar, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## robzo (6. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt nicht ein, warum ich am Wochenende nicht mit dem Fahrrad in den Wald fahren dürfen sollte.
> Aber hier gibt's bestimmt jemanden, dem eine neue Regel einfällt, wie z.B. an ungeraden Wochenenden Zutritt für Fußgänger verboten oder so.


Es geht ja nicht um das Verbieten. Aber zumindest die Locals könnten sich am Wochenende schon überlegen, ob sie unbedingt auf den Hauptwanderwegen und Spazier-Hotspots fahren müssen. Da gibt es doch immer genug weniger bekannte und überlaufene Strecken.
Die Wanderer und Biker aus S und ES, die bei mir im Umkreis sonntags einfallen genügen absolut, um alles zu füllen. (Lässt sich ja ganz gut an den Nummernschildern in den Staus und auf den Wanderparkplätzen ablesen, auch wie viele Radträger montiert haben).
Samstags geht es zurzeit noch, wenn man vor 10 Uhr  oder nach 16 Uhr losfährt. Sonntags fahre ich grundsätzlich nur abgelegene und etwas "langweiligere" Strecken. Die sind meist leer.
Ich habe das Glück, donnerstags immer frei zu haben. Da hatte ich früher den Wald für mich. Das hat sich, vermutlich durch Kurzarbeit u.ä. auch geändert, ist aber noch problemlos und überschaubar.


----------



## JensDey (6. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Aber hier gibt's bestimmt jemanden, dem eine neue Regel einfällt,


Du dokumentierst einfach nur deine Unfähigkeit mit abweichenden Meinungen umgehen zu können. War bei e-bike nicht anders.
Respekt und Vernunft sind nicht einklagbar. Man kann sie fördern, nicht fordern.


----------



## JensDey (6. Juni 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich habe das Glück, donnerstags immer frei zu haben. Da hatte ich früher den Wald für mich. Das hat sich, vermutlich durch Kurzarbeit u.ä. auch geändert, ist aber noch problemlos und überschaubar.


Gut für diejenigen, die das so handhaben können und auch tun.
Meine hometrails beginnen nach 9km. Auch ich habe die Möglichkeit, den grossen Massen aus dem Weg zu gehen und mache das auch. Allerdings oft zufällig und wenig gezielt. Ich fahre, muss fahren, wenn es mit dem Familienkalender vereinbar ist.
Mein bester Slot ist Fr. Ab 15h im Februar für ca. 2,5h. Da ist die Problemwahrscheinlichkeit am geringsten.


----------



## SIEROCK (6. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt nicht ein, warum ich am Wochenende nicht mit dem Fahrrad in den Wald fahren dürfen sollte.



Der Wald/die Alb ist groß genug. 5km weiter bist du wieder allein. Da gibts die fast gleichen Trails, nur ist da keine Schankstelle am Ende! Die Begegnungen dort zwischen Wanderern und Radlern ist entspannt, weil selten.
An den besagten Hotspots zu den Stosszeiten unterwegs zu sein, grenzt an Selbstkasteiung. Jeder, ob Local oder Angereister weiss, was da dann los ist. Da hat man wohl mehr Spass am sich über Wanderer und Spazierer aufzuregen - und anderstherum - als am Fahren. 

Die Wanderer und Spaziergänger sind die Mehrheit - der SWR ist kein Minderheitensender, wenn dann
manche meinen, bestimmte Klischees bedienen zu müssen, dann kommen solche Berichte heraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fbend (9. Juni 2020)

Hier die Antwort des SWR:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und Ihr Interesse an den Sendungen des SWR Fernsehens.



Ihr Statement und ihre eigenen Erfahrungen beim Zusammentreffen von Fußgängern und Radfahrern im Wald haben wir zur Kenntnis genommen.

Wir gehen davon aus, dass Sie sich auf die Berichterstattung bei SWR aktuell beziehen.



https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/baden...wanderern-und-mountainbikern-im-wald-100.html



 Ihnen wünschen wir eine konflikt- und unfallfreie gute Zeit und grüßen
-------------------------------------------------

Das ich mich im Betreff auf eine andere Sendung bezogen habe wurde nicht beachtet. Mal "gespannt" ob Kenntnis auch zu Erkenntnis führt.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Du dokumentierst einfach nur deine Unfähigkeit mit abweichenden Meinungen umgehen zu können.


Soll ich mir an Dir ein Beispiel nehmen:


JensDey schrieb:


> Wenn für dich Singletrailschleichen das richtige ist, bist hier auch falsch: dir reicht die Forstautobahn locker.


?


----------



## McBaren (9. Juni 2020)

Über den Fernsehbeitrag könnte man stundenlang diskutieren und den Schwachsinn darin zerpflücken, nur gibt uns dazu keiner publikumswirksam die Gelegenheit.
Ich bin unterhalb der Teck aufgewachsen und wohne noch immer dort.....
Eineweg, ich vergleiche solch eine Berichterstattung der Medien immer mit dem militärischen "sturmreif" Schießen. Der Bevölkerung muss häppchenweise klar gemacht werden, dass das Mountainbikefahrer/innen böse und Naturzerstörer sind und die 2m Regel noch viel zu großzügig ist....dann klappt das mit weiteren Sanktionen ganz gut (wurde zur Durchsetzung von Kletterverboten Anfang der 90iger auf der Alb genauso gemacht) bzw. rechtfertigt zumindest die 2m Regel.
Prinzipiell ist das Ganze ein Lobbyspiel und der wer sagen kann er hat die meisten Wählerstimmen als Mitglieder hinter sich, hat den größten Einfluß (ok dazu kommt noch Vetternwirtschaft und hochkochender Volkszorn und der neue Ansatz der Umwelthilfe das einfach mal einzuklagen).
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wer von den hier Mitdiskutierenden ist im DIMB und/oder DAV organisiert?
Nur wenn man sich organisiert, kann man was erreichen. Zweiter Weg wäre (gewesen) den Albverein zu unterwandern - soll heissen den Albverein mit einer ausreichenden Anzahl von MTBlern als Mitglieder von Innen auszuhöhlen....hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette....


----------



## JensDey (9. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Soll ich mir an Dir ein Beispiel nehmen:


Ja bitte. Inhalt mit Inhalt beantworten und nicht mit unterschwelligen Provokationen.
Auch deine neue Antwort belegt, was ich geschrieben habe.


> ?


Ja, das war leicht entgleist.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Auch deine neue Antwort belegt, was ich geschrieben habe.


Vermutlich allein deshalb, weil ich Dir nicht zerknirscht zugestimmt habe   


JensDey schrieb:


> Ja bitte. Inhalt mit Inhalt beantworten und nicht mit unterschwelligen Provokationen.


Genug Inhalt da. Flapsige und pointierte Ausdrucksweise verbunden mit Ironie und Sarkasmus ist Medium und Kommunikationspartner(n) geschuldet.


JensDey schrieb:


> Ja, das war leicht entgleist.


Macht nichts, passiert mir auch. Hätte ich auch so stehen lassen wenn Du Dir nicht so ein schönes Eigentor geschossen hättest.


----------



## JensDey (9. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vermutlich allein deshalb, weil ich Dir nicht zerknirscht zugestimmt habe
> 
> Genug Inhalt da. Flapsige und pointierte Ausdrucksweise verbunden mit Ironie und Sarkasmus ist Medium und Kommunikationspartner(n) geschuldet.
> 
> Macht nichts, passiert mir auch. Hätte ich auch so stehen lassen wenn Du Dir nicht so ein schönes Eigentor geschossen hättest.


Ok, belassen wir es dabei. Mal wieder. Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Mountain77 (15. Juni 2020)

Gerade drauf gestoßen....

RNZ Rauenberger Galgenberg

*Mountainbike-Zoff*
*Das ist die Rechtslage im Rauenberger Naturschutzgebiet*


----------



## Sladi (15. Juni 2020)

Was soll der große Schriftzug? Ich vergleiche unsere Situation mit denen der Motorradfahrer:


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2020)

Der Vergleich hinkt. Durch Motorlärm kann man ganze Bergtäler in Geiselhaft nehmen wenn man einmal am Gasgriff dreht. Einen Fahrradfahrer nimmt man außerhalb des eigenen Sichtfeldes akustisch kaum wahr.


----------



## JensDey (16. Juni 2020)

Sladi schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche unsere Situation mit denen der Motorradfahrer:


Fazit: der Fahrer ist das Problem und nicht die Maschine oder der "Sport".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2020)

Der Vergleich funktioniert einfach nicht. Ein normales Motorrad ist auch im Stand oder vorbeirollen deutlich lauter als ein normaler PKW.

Das ist ein ganz andere Problemstellung.

Bei Mountainbikern wird meiner Meinung nach mit vorgeschoben Argumenten hantiert die zudem extrem Wahrnehmungsabhängig sind und wiederum durch die Berichterstattung geprägt sind.

Wo sind denn all diese durch Mountainbiker überfahrenen, schwerverletzen Wanderer? Wo sind die völlig durch illegale Trails zerstörten Wälder in denen kein Strauch mehr wächst und sich kein Rebhuhn mehr blicken lässt?

Wenn jetzt jemand kommt und sagt dass da eine Auerhahnpopulation ist wäre das für mich nachvollziehbar, aber die werden ja nie konkret. Es sind meistens immer so nachgeplapperte gefühlte Probleme.

In einem Beitrag hab ich irgendwas von blauen Flecken gelesen die durch das Vorbeifahren eines Mountainbikers entstanden sein sollen. Das ist alles und selbst das hört sich für mich ziemlich unglaubwürdig an.


----------



## Sladi (16. Juni 2020)

Ich meinte damit nicht, dass die Situation komplett gleich ist. Es sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, wie anderswo eine Freizeitbeschaeftigung andere stoeren kann.


----------



## wastis (18. Juni 2020)

Ich sehe das durchaus zwiespältig. Bin nun wirklich viele Jahre auf dem MTB unterwegs (viel in Bayern ab und zu in Österreich) und fahre auch gerne Trails, macht ja Spaß und daran ist nichts einzuwenden.

Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich hier einen Trail, der wirklich ausgefahren ist. Ein ursprünglicher 60cm Pfad im Wald, im abschüssigen Gelände hat sich Stellenweise auf  ca. 15m erweitert, die Wurzeln von den Bäumen sind herausgearbeitet, niedrige Vegetation ist verschwunden. Einzelne Stufen auf den Fläche weisen darauf hin, dass es hier mal einen Weg gab. Der Weg führt auch über eine Almwiese, die Grasnarbe ist auf 10m Breite arg angegriffen, wirklich wachsen tut da nichts.

Wenn Wanderer so was sehen, entsteht eine Meinung.

Mir selber ist es schon öfters passiert und habe es auch beobachtet, dass Leute von Radfahrern angepflaumt werden, weil ihre Kleinkinder nicht sofort auf die Seite gehen. Zudem weiß jeder, der kleine Kinder hat, dass man Angst bekommt, wenn Radler an den Kindern vorbeirauschen, als gäbe es kein morgen.  Kinder sind unberechenbar. Auch ältere Menschen sind in ihrer Wahrnehmung eingeschränkt, viele Dinge sind ihnen zu schnell, warum muss man die anpflaumen, wenn sie nicht sofort auf die Seite gehen, oder wie wild an ihnen Vorbeirauschen. Zudem erschrecken sie heftig, weil sie den von hinten ankommenden Radler einfach nicht hören. Da braucht es keinen Unfall oder blaue Flecken.

So entstehen Meinungen.  Klar sind das einzelne Radfahrer, die in ihrer FTP oder ihrem Flow gestört sind,  aber die versalzen die Suppe für alle.

Offtoppic: Zudem beobachte ich im Hochgebirge immer wieder Leute (nach Klischee, dicklich, E-Bike, zu schnell für ihre Verhältnisse, wärene ohne E- gar nicht dorthin gekommen) die aus für mich unerfindlichen Gründen die Vegetation herausreißen, nach dem Motto, oh ist diese Blume schön, lass mal einen Strauß pflücken. Pfleglicher Umgang mit der Natur, weit gefehlt.

Für Förster / Jäger zudem ein Ärgernis, Wanderer verschwinden naturgemäß viel früher aus den Bergen / Wäldern als MTB-fahrer, da sie für den Abstieg wesentlich länger brauchen. MTB-fahrer verkürzen die Erholungszeiten für das Wild, bei dem es aus den Versteck kommen kann. Zudem sind MTB Fahrer oft wesentlich lauter. Ferner verschieben viele Trailfahrer ihre Fahrt in die Abendstunden, da hier weniger Wanderer den Trail blockieren.

Es ist wirklich wichtig Verständnis aufzubringen und Empathie zu zeigen, damit ein Miteinander funktioniert. Wäre wirklich schade wenn ich wegen so ein paar Rüpel auf meinen Sport verzichten müsste.


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (18. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie wastis. Die stark frequentierten Trails werden immer breiter und dehnen sich über die, zwischenzeitlich nur noch spärlich vorhandene Vegetation links und recht des Weges aus. Liegen natürliche Hindernisse (umgestürzte Bäume etc.) im Weg, führen innerhalb kürzester Zeit alternative Linien links und rechts vorbei. Da ist es dann auch ganz schnell vorbei mit der Akzeptanz durch andere Waldnutzer und wir sollten alle dringend darauf einwirken, dass jeder am eigenen Selbstverstänis und seiner Art sich im Wald zu bewegen arbeitet. Die Trail Rules sind ein guter Anfang. Ein noch breiterer öffentlicher Diskurs wäre wünschenswert. Machen wir uns aber selbst zum Affen, geht die Bewegung in relativ naher Zukunft in eine maximal ungünstige Richtung!


----------



## dopero (18. Juni 2020)

Diese Sichtweise kann ich in einigen Punkten nicht so bestätigen.
Meine Erfahrung ist es zum Beispiel, dass Wegverbreiterungen meist durch Wanderer begonnen werden. Sei es um eine feuchte Stelle, eine Engstelle, seitlich herein wachsende Äste zu vermeiden oder um schlicht beim Abstieg abzukürzen. Diese Beobachtung konnte ich auch schon zu Zeiten machen in denen Montainbiker eine echte Seltenheit waren (vor über 30 Jahren). Richtig zugenommen und beschleunigt haben sich die Verbreiterungen und Wegschäden meiner Beobachtung nach zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Mehrzahl der Wanderer begonnen hat mit Stöcken die Wegränder aufzulockern.
Die Erholungszeiten werden ebenfalls auch durch Wanderer verkürzt, da diese entsprechend früh aufbrechen um ihr Tagesziel zu erreichen.
Zudem widersprichst Du Dir selber. Einerseits sollen viele erschrecken weil sie von hinten ankommenden Radler einfach nicht hören, andererseits sollen diese Radler oft wesentlich lauter sein als Wanderer.


----------



## JensDey (18. Juni 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Zudem widersprichst Du Dir selber. Einerseits sollen viele erschrecken weil sie von hinten ankommenden Radler einfach nicht hören, andererseits sollen diese Radler oft wesentlich lauter sein als Wanderer.


Der Widerspruch ist gar nicht gross. Tiere hören deutlich besser als Rentner und achten auch mehr auf Umgebungsgeräusche; Fluchtinstinkt.
Zu dem kommt die Relation von Geräusch und Geschwindigkeit. Man hört uns,... wenn es zu spät ist.


----------



## wastis (18. Juni 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Zudem widersprichst Du Dir selber. Einerseits sollen viele erschrecken weil sie von hinten ankommenden Radler einfach nicht hören, andererseits sollen diese Radler oft wesentlich lauter sein als Wanderer.


Viele Ältere Menschen hören einfach nicht mehr so gut, solltest du wissen. Tiere hören viel besser als Menschen, Lärm löst Fluchtverhalten aus und setzt Tiere unter Stress. In bestimmten Jahreszeiten kann unnötige Flucht auch den Tod für das Tier bedeuten. Bitte bilde dich diesbezüglich.



dopero schrieb:


> Die Erholungszeiten werden ebenfalls auch durch Wanderer verkürzt, da diese entsprechend früh aufbrechen um ihr Tagesziel zu erreichen.


Ich rede nicht von Einzelbeispielen. Und die Masse macht, und die hat wirklich zugenommen.



dopero schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist es zum Beispiel, dass Wegverbreiterungen meist durch Wanderer begonnen werden


In diesem Fall mit Sicherheit nicht. Wander machen das auch nicht in diesem Ausmaß. 

Dennoch gebe ich dir Recht, klar auch Wanderer tragen ihren Teil dazu bei. Und es gibt auch verständnislose Wanderer.


----------



## MtB55 (18. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Viele Ältere Menschen hören einfach nicht mehr so gut, solltest du wissen. Tiere hören viel besser als Menschen, Lärm löst Fluchtverhalten aus und setzt Tiere unter Stress. In bestimmten Jahreszeiten kann unnötige Flucht auch den Tod für das Tier bedeuten. Bitte bilde dich diesbezüglich.
> 
> 
> Ich rede nicht von Einzelbeispielen. Und die Masse macht, und die hat wirklich zugenommen.


Stimmt es liegen jedes Jahr 1000sende von toten Rehen und Wildscheinen usw. in den Wäldern, die aufgrund der Flucht verendet sind, wurde auch Zeit das endlich mal zu thematisieren, also bildet euch um das abzustellen.


----------



## JensDey (18. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> In diesem Fall mit Sicherheit nicht. Wander machen das auch nicht in diesem Ausmaß.
> 
> Dennoch gebe ich dir Recht, klar auch Wanderer tragen ihren Teil dazu bei. Und es gibt auch verständnislose Wanderer.


Ist sicherlich schwierig nachzuweisen. Wenn ich tippen müsste, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass wir biker da mehr Veränderung in den Wald bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastis (18. Juni 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Stimmt es liegen jedes Jahr 1000sende von toten Rehen und Wildscheinen usw. in den Wäldern, die aufgrund der Flucht verendet sind, wurde auch Zeit das endlich mal zu thematisieren, also bildet euch um das abzustellen.


Ok, war eine bisschen provokant von mir formuliert, ist aber leider eine Tatsache, deren Ausmaß ich allerdings nicht kenne. Ich sammle diese Tiere aber auch nicht ein. Ich kenne aber einige Jäger und habe seit Jahrzehnten viele Diskussionen über MTB'ler in der Natur geführt. 

Als Biker in der Natur sollte aber schon ein Bewusstsein über diese entwickel. Viele machen sich da gar keinen Kopf oder ignorieren Probleme mit dem Resultat, ein schlechtes Image zu erzeugen, zum Nachteil von uns allen.

Bayern: "Der Genuß der Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur, insbesondere das Betreten von Wald und Bergweide, das Befahren der Gewässer und die Aneignung wildwachsender Waldfrüchte in ortsüblichem Umfang ist jedermann gestattet. Dabei ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. "

Und genau das Misachten des letzteren Satzes stößt auf und liefert entsprechend Interessensgruppen Argumente.


----------



## MtB55 (18. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Als Biker in der Natur sollte aber schon ein Bewusstsein über diese entwickel. Viele machen sich da gar keinen Kopf oder ignorieren Probleme mit dem Resultat, ein schlechtes Image zu erzeugen, zum Nachteil von uns allen.
> 
> Bayern: "Der Genuß der Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur, insbesondere das Betreten von Wald und Bergweide, das Befahren der Gewässer und die Aneignung wildwachsender Waldfrüchte in ortsüblichem Umfang ist jedermann gestattet. Dabei ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. "
> 
> Und genau das Misachten des letzteren Satzes stößt auf und liefert entsprechend Interessensgruppen Argumente.


Da bin ich bei dir, mir gefällt es in Franken und es soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## JensDey (18. Juni 2020)

Ehrlich, ich denke wir Biker interessieren uns hauptsächlich für die Wildheit der Natur und weniger für kleinere Details. Da geht bei einem Tempo über 6kmh auch schwierig.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2020)

Also wenn ich unterwegs bin fällt das Verhältnis von Wanderern zu Mountainbikern auf Trails deutlich zuungunsten der Wanderer aus. 

Auch die ganze alpine Infrastruktur ist auf die Senioren-Wanderer ausgelegt und von diesen ausgelastet, was die Umwelt deutlich mehr belastet als ein ausgefahren Trail, der ja auch durch die Masse and Wanderern erodiert. 

In den Alpen ist die Fraktion die mit dem Auto die Passluft verpestet und dann an den Hütten entlanghangelt deutlich überrepräsentiert. 

Ich hab auch noch nie einen Mountainbiker Pflanzen ausreißen sehen. Das sind eher die Ebike-Rentner. Und Abends beobachte ich auf den Wald nahen Feldern hauptsächlich Spaziergänger mit Hund, ein paar Walker, Jogger und den ein oder anderen Fahrradfahrer. Aber auch hier sind ie Fußgänger weit häufiger. 

Wild kann man in der Dämmerung mit dem Rad durch den größeren Radius mehr erschrecken, aber sobald es Dunkel wird sehe ich auf dem Land eigentlich kaum mehr jemand der da im Wald oder Feld unterwegs ist. In Städten sieht da vermutlich anders aus, aber das haben die halt so an sich.


----------



## JensDey (18. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube, der Umweltnutzen gesamt wird für mtb selten gerechnet.
Bzw. x * Umweltbelastung vs y * Umweltbelastung

Bei mir fährt sicherlich kaum einer mit dem Auto zum Biken hin. Der nächste Spot HD/ Königsstuhl, der mir schon wieder ein paar Meter zu weit ist, und ein Auto nehme ich nicht, ist schon eher durch Biker frequentiert, die da mit dem Auto hingefahren sind. Das fällt mir beim Wandern mit den Kindern auf. Und, wie bin ich hingekommen?


----------



## topmech (18. Juni 2020)

Stimmt das mit dem Wild, das erschrickt, wirklich? Hab schon öfter kleines Getier (Fuchs, Dachs, Hasen, usw) eher langsam von mir weg laufen sehen. Rehe sind teilweise in 50m Entfernung einfach dort stehen geblieben. Ist aber sehr selten, dass man so etwas in der Wildnis sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (18. Juni 2020)

Ich habe schon öfters Rotwild flüchten sehen. Immer auf dem Weg oder in Wegnähe.
Ob das anders oder mehr ist, wie beim Wander weiss ich nicht. Meine Kinder, obwohl schon groß, verhalten sich alles andere als akkustisch neutral. Da bin ich als biker vermutlich leiser.


----------



## wastis (18. Juni 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich unterwegs bin fällt das Verhältnis von Wanderern zu Mountainbikern auf Trails deutlich zuungunsten der Wanderer aus.


Das mag Mancherorts so sein, aber ich sehe halt viele MTB'ler die mit blockierten Hinterrad die Wald Oberfäche abschaben, immer auf der Suche nach einem Fahrbaren Weg palallel zum Trail.

Aber die Wanderer kämpfen auch nicht um die Erweiterung/Erhalt ihrer Rechte, und müssen sich auch nicht rechtfertigen.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> In den Alpen ist die Fraktion die mit dem Auto die Passluft verpestet und dann an den Hütten entlanghangelt deutlich überrepräsentiert.


Ja, das ist leider so, und erst die Motorräder auf den Alpenpässen....



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch nie einen Mountainbiker Pflanzen ausreißen sehen. Das sind eher die Ebike-Rentner.


Ja, ich glaube auch, dass "sportliche" MTB'ler sich diesbezüglich im Schnitt besser verhalten als die E-biker, und wahrscheinlich sind es gerade diejenigen, die sich im Tal ein e-bike geliehen haben, die sich so plump in der Natur verhalten, aber der Wanderer der das beobachtet, macht da wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Und Abends beobachte ich auf den Wald nahen Feldern hauptsächlich Spaziergänger mit Hund, ein paar Walker, Jogger und den ein oder anderen Fahrradfahrer.


Setzt dich Abends mal vor eine Alpenhütte, da machst du andere Beobachtungen. Jogger und Spaziergänger mit Hund gibt es da keine.



topmech schrieb:


> Hab schon öfter kleines Getier (Fuchs, Dachs, Hasen, usw) eher langsam von mir weg laufen sehen. Rehe sind teilweise in 50m Entfernung einfach dort stehen geblieben.


Machen die nur, wenn sie dich einfach nicht sehen / hören / riechen. Hängt auch der Windrichtung ab. Es gibt auch Tiere, die sich an die Präsenz des Menschen und dessen Grundlärm gewöhnen. In ruhigeren, abgelegenen Gebieten ist das weniger der Fall. 

Zudem ist eine plötzlicher aufkommender Lärm, der erschreckt, also z.B. ein schneller MTB ler.

In Gegenden, in denen es Bären gibt, soll man in der Dämmerung gerade laut und langsam seien, z.B. mit Stöcken auf Bäume schlagen, laut reden usw. damit diese einen schon von weitem hören und sich davon machen.  Kommt man andernfalls plötzlich um die Ecke erschrickt der Bär und greift einen an.


----------



## sibu (18. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Bei mir fährt sicherlich kaum einer mit dem Auto zum Biken hin.


Das ist hier in der Gegend anders: Unter der Woche eher die Einheimischen, an Wochenenden sind auf den Parkplätzen aber ausreichend Autos mit Radträgern zu sehen und gerade zu den DIMB-Ausfahrten kommen 90% mit dem Auto.


----------



## JensDey (18. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Setzt dich Abends mal vor eine Alpenhütte, da machst du andere Beobachtungen. Jogger und Spaziergänger mit Hund gibt es da keine.


Nachvollziehbar: Jogger und Hundeausführer sind ja eher Lokals die in Talnähe aktiv sind. Bis zur Hütte kommt dann eher der Wanderer, Ausflügler und biker.


----------



## JensDey (18. Juni 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> und gerade zu den DIMB-Ausfahrten kommen 90% mit dem Auto.


Das ist ja auch logisch: die haben ein Einzugsgebiet, welches die bike-Erreichbarkeit bei weitem überschreitet. Bis 25km würde ich noch mit dem Bike anreisen. Wenn es nicht grad um 8:00 wäre.


----------



## wastis (18. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar: Jogger und Hundeausführer sind ja eher Lokals die in Talnähe aktiv sind. Bis zur Hütte kommt dann eher der Wanderer, Ausflügler und biker.


und ab 16:00 fast nur noch MTB'ler, ab und zu Kletterer.


----------



## wastis (18. Juni 2020)

Und quietschende Bremsen....


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2020)

Quietschende Scheibenbremsen sind aber auch wirklich nervig...


----------



## wastis (18. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich habe schon öfters Rotwild flüchten sehen. Immer auf dem Weg oder in Wegnähe.
> Ob das anders oder mehr ist, wie beim Wander weiss ich nicht.


Wohl eher ähnlich, würde ich sagen. Das Problem bezieht sich auch mehr auf die ausgedehnten Zeiten, bei denen die Leute durch die MTB's in den Bergen unterwegs sind. 

Im Sommer wird wahrscheinlich auch kein Tier Probleme mit dem Eneregiehaushalt haben, wie zur kalten Jahreszeit, vielleicht noch während Zeit der Geburt der Nachkommen, aber so genau weiß ich das nicht.  

Trotzdem höre ich die Argumente der Jäger und meide halt dann mal den einen oder anderen Trail.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Wohl eher ähnlich, würde ich sagen. Das Problem bezieht sich auch mehr auf die ausgedehnten Zeiten, bei denen die Leute durch die MTB's in den Bergen unterwegs sind.
> 
> Im Sommer wird wahrscheinlich auch kein Tier Probleme mit dem Eneregiehaushalt haben, wie zur kalten Jahreszeit, vielleicht noch während Zeit der Geburt der Nachkommen, aber so genau weiß ich das nicht.
> 
> Trotzdem höre ich die Argumente der Jäger und meide halt dann mal den einen oder anderen Trail.



Ehrlich gesagt trau ich da vielen Jägern am wenigsten, wenn es um Fakten geht. Den meisten geht es auch nur um ihr Hobby, welches sie ungestört ausüben wollen.
Hier etwas "handfestes": https://www.dimb.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/HEWaldG_Anlage_1_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf Finde ich sehr interessant.

Ich zitiere daraus:
"„Geradezu unverständlich ist es aber, dass heute Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechtes, die einzig und allein den Jägern Vorteile bringen, ernsthaft diskutiert werden können, ohne dass dagegen ein Sturm der Entrüstung losbraust. Vermutlich liegt es vor allem daran, dass wir es normal finden, wenn Tiere vor uns weglaufen. Nur wenn uns bewußt wird, dass wir diese Scheu den Jägern zu verdanken haben, können diese nicht mehr mit dem Naturschutz argumentieren, wenn sie uns aus ihren Revieren verdrängen wollen.“ (D. Weber, Ohne Jäger nicht wild. Warum Tiere und Erholungsbetrieb einander nicht vertragen, Nationalpark Heft 4, 7-10, zitiert nach Hans-Joachim Schemel, Wilfried Erbguth, Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, 3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, Seite 76/77)"

Und noch ein Link zum lesen: https://www.fva-bw.de/fileadmin/termine/veranstaltungen/170331dwtf_storch.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastis (18. Juni 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt trau ich da vielen Jägern am wenigsten, wenn es um Fakten geht. Den meisten geht es auch nur um ihr Hobby, welches sie ungestört ausüben wollen.
> Hier etwas "handfestes": https://www.dimb.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/HEWaldG_Anlage_1_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf Finde ich sehr interessant.
> 
> Ich zitiere daraus:
> ...



Ja, danke fürs verlinken. Was ich eingangs geschrieben habe, es ist wichtig gegenseitiges Verständnis aufzubringen und Rücksicht zu nehmen, um ein Miteinader zu gewährleisten.

Die Problematik ist nicht neu, was sich aber seit 2012, und in dem Dokument erwänhten, teilweise alten Studien (1995/2002) geändert hat ist die Anzahl der MTB'ler in den Bergen, die E-Bikes und die zunehmende Abfahrtsorientierung. Deswegen, so habe ich den Eindruck, verschärft sich die Situation. Daher sollten einige Aussagen in diesem Dokument aus heutiger Sicht überprüft werden.

In Bezug auf die Jäger, gerade mit Blick auf Österreicher, aber auch nach Baden-Württemberg,  glaube ich auch nicht, dass das Interesse einzelner (Großgrundbesitzer und deren Jagdpächter) über das Interesse vieler (MTB / Wanderer) gestellt werden sollte. Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich natürlich auch die Probleme, die die Massen mit sich bringen, und erfahre sie teilweise selbst in den Bergen.

Nachtrag: 


scratch_a schrieb:


> Nur wenn uns bewußt wird, dass wir diese Scheu den Jägern zu verdanken haben, können diese nicht mehr mit dem Naturschutz argumentieren, wenn sie uns aus ihren Revieren verdrängen wollen



Nach einiger Überlegung, was soll dieses Argument eigentlich aussagen? 
Die Jäger sind schuld das die Wildtiere scheu sind und daher macht Naturschutz und der Schutz der heute bestehenden Fauna keinen Sinn?


----------



## sibu (18. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch logisch: die haben ein Einzugsgebiet, welches die bike-Erreichbarkeit bei weitem überschreitet. Bis 25km würde ich noch mit dem Bike anreisen. Wenn es nicht grad um 8:00 wäre.


Ich meinte die Touren der lokalen DIMB-Gruppe, wo die meisten auch unter 25 km Anreise haben ...


----------



## s3pp3l (19. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Trotzdem höre ich die Argumente der Jäger und meide halt dann mal den einen oder anderen Trail.



gerade gestern lief ein Reh an mir vorbei, Waldautobahn,... flüchtete vor einem Spaziergänger und seinen 2 Hunden, die kamen vom Trail ... dort bin ich dann auch rein, alle 5 Beteiligten leben noch.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Die Jäger sind schuld das die Wildtiere scheu sind


Ja.


shmee schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1067672
> 
> Interview mit Peter Wohlleben, Förster. Sei den Damen und Herren Umweltschützern bei der/den Behörden im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis und der Eifel (wo ja überall inkl. der Naturschutzgebiete fleißige gejagt und geharvestert wird) mal zum Lesen und Nachdenken angeboten.


----------



## wastis (19. Juni 2020)

Hm, ja, ihr braucht mich nicht überzeugen, ich bin schon immer davon überzeugt, das MTB eines der am Umweltverträglichsten Sportmöglichkeiten ist. Einschränkungen, die aus dem letzten Jahrtausend stammen, finde auch ich nicht zeitgemäß, sollten überprüft werden und ich hoffe dass bald die kritische Masse erreicht ist, damit sich in den betroffenen Regionen was ändert.

Nur die Argumente sollten sorgsam gewählt werden, und Hetzparaden haben noch keinen sinnvoll weitergebracht. 

Die Ursache warum Wildtiere scheu sind, trägt meiner Ansicht nach nicht zur Sache bei, sie sind es heute nun mal. Und ob sie bejagt werden oder nicht, ist eine ganz andere Frage und hilft an dieser Stelle auch nicht weiter. Dafür gibt es andere Interessengruppen. 

Naturschutz halte ich jedoch für ein wichtiges Thema und die Regeln in Naturschutzgebieten sollten von jedem eingehalten werden. Und der Fingerzeig "andere machen es auch nicht" zählt als Argument nicht.  

Konstruktiver Dialog ist Wichtig, dazu gehört die anderen zu verstehen.


----------



## Svenos (19. Juni 2020)

Konstruktier Dialog ist immer zielführend, aber der kommt leider nur sehr schleppend in Gang. Kleine (wahre) Begebenheit: Ich bin auf einem kleinen (ja, illegalem) Trail unterwegs. Ich beseitige gerade einen Ast, der gefährlich in kopfhöhe hängt. Da kommt plötzlich der Förster aus dem Gebüsch gesprungen und stellt mich zur Rede. Das Ganze zwar recht sachlich und er habe ja eigentlich nix gegen MTB im Wald, aber nicht hier. Ich würde das Wild verschrecken und Pflanzen schädigen. Mein Einwand: Er ist ja auch gerade mit seinem Hund hier. Er: Das sei etwas anderes, er mache seine Arbeit (Bäume markieren für die "Entnahme"). Meine Frage: Kennt das Wild den Unterschied und flüchtet es nur bei mir? 
Der sachliche Dialog ging nocht etwas weiter, bis er keine plausiblen Antworten mehr auf meine Fragen hatte. Er zog dann entnervt ab und markierte weiter Bäume. Kurze Zeit später fand in dem Gebiet quasi ein Kahlschlag statt.
Jetzt meine Frage: Wie soll man da einen konstruktieven Dialog führen? Klar, dass jeder dazu neigt nur seine eigenen Belange in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Aber wenn das eigene Handeln (vom Forst) überhaupt nicht hinterfragt wird, und unantastbar ist...
Ich kann doch nicht wegen ein paar abgeknickten Ästen die Biker anmeckern und dann 2 Wochen später mit gutem Gewissen das ganze Waldstück mit schwerem Gerät platt machen. Das hat was mit Glaubwürdigkeit zu tun.


----------



## JensDey (19. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Die Ursache warum Wildtiere scheu sind, trägt meiner Ansicht nach nicht zur Sache bei, sie sind es heute nun mal.


Dem kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Wir leiden seit Anbeginn unter falschen Behauptungen, die als knallharte Argumente gegen uns verwendet werden. Der negative Einfluss auf die Wildtiere ist eines davon.


----------



## wastis (19. Juni 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Konstruktier Dialog ist immer zielführend, aber der kommt leider nur sehr schleppend in Gang. Kleine (wahre) Begebenheit: Ich bin auf einem kleinen (ja, illegalem) Trail unterwegs. Ich beseitige gerade einen Ast, der gefährlich in kopfhöhe hängt. Da kommt plötzlich der Förster aus dem Gebüsch gesprungen und stellt mich zur Rede. Das Ganze zwar recht sachlich und er habe ja eigentlich nix gegen MTB im Wald, aber nicht hier. Ich würde das Wild verschrecken und Pflanzen schädigen. Mein Einwand: Er ist ja auch gerade mit seinem Hund hier. Er: Das sei etwas anderes, er mache seine Arbeit (Bäume markieren für die "Entnahme"). Meine Frage: Kennt das Wild den Unterschied und flüchtet es nur bei mir?
> Der sachliche Dialog ging nocht etwas weiter, bis er keine plausiblen Antworten mehr auf meine Fragen hatte. Er zog dann entnervt ab und markierte weiter Bäume. Kurze Zeit später fand in dem Gebiet quasi ein Kahlschlag statt.
> Jetzt meine Frage: Wie soll man da einen konstruktieven Dialog führen? Klar, dass jeder dazu neigt nur seine eigenen Belange in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Aber wenn das eigene Handeln (vom Forst) überhaupt nicht hinterfragt wird, und unantastbar ist...
> Ich kann doch nicht wegen ein paar abgeknickten Ästen die Biker anmeckern und dann 2 Wochen später mit gutem Gewissen das ganze Waldstück mit schwerem Gerät platt machen. Das hat was mit Glaubwürdigkeit zu tun.


Ja, es gibt auch Betonköpfe unter den Förstern, wahrscheinlich nicht wenige. Ich kenne aber auch andere. 
Würdest du für das Verhalten aller Moutainbiker die Hand ins Feuer legen? Aber vielleicht hat dein freundliches Begnenen einen Denkvorgang bei dem Herren ausgelöst.


----------



## Svenos (19. Juni 2020)

Wohl eher nicht. Aber die Hoffnung stibt bekanntlich zuletzt. Immerhin hat der Forst bei uns das Katz und Maus Spiel mit dem "Trail-Rückbau" weitgehend aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastis (19. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wir leiden seit Anbeginn unter falschen Behauptungen, die als knallharte Argumente gegen uns verwendet werden. Der negative Einfluss auf die Wildtiere ist eines davon.


Ist der negative Einfluss durch MTB ler auf die Wildtiere nicht richtig? Warum nicht? 
Wäre diese Antwort darauf nicht ein sinnvolles Argument?


----------



## mw.dd (19. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Ist der negative Einfluss durch MTB ler auf die Wildtiere nicht richtig? Warum nicht?


In einer Diskussion über die Neufassung einer NSG-Verordnung wurde nicht bestritten, das der Störeinfluss eines Radfahrers auf die Wildtiere nicht größer ist als der eines Fußgängers. Es ist natürlich außerdem vom individuellen Verhalten abhängig...
Begründet wurde das Radfahrverbot letzten Endes mit dem Argument der "Gebietsberuhigung": Keine Radfahrer -> weniger Besucher -> weniger mögliche Störungen. Ein Radfahrverbot bekommt man außerdem viel leichter durchgesetzt als ein Betretungsverbot.


----------



## JensDey (19. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Ist der negative Einfluss durch MTB ler auf die Wildtiere nicht richtig? Warum nicht?
> Wäre diese Antwort darauf nicht ein sinnvolles Argument?


Die Frage ist vielmehr:

hat der MTBr ein signifikant negativeren Einfluss
und ist der MTBr der ursptüngliche Verursacher
und darf das dann als Argument gegen MTB verwendet werden

Beispiel: Jagddruck verlagert Rehe und macht sie schrekchaft und dort erschreckt der Biker sie.


----------



## wastis (19. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Die Frage ist vielmehr:
> 
> hat der MTBr ein signifikant negativeren Einfluss
> und ist der MTBr der ursptüngliche Verursacher
> ...


Ich glaube der Weg, der hier von @mw.dd aufgezeigt wurde ist langfristig Zielführender.

Einen negativen Einfluss auf Wildtiere durch MTB kategorisch abzustreiten oder zu versuchen die Ursache des negativen Einflusses abzuwälzen hilft nicht weiter und ist nicht glaubwürdig.

Vielmehr sollte man den Einfluss ins Verhältnis zu anderen Erholungsuchenden setzten und damit zu entkräften.

Zudem ist es immens wichtig zu Zeigen, dass man auch am Erhalt der Natur interessiert ist. Lobbyarbeit eben.

PS: Ohne eine neue Diskussion über das Jagen von Tieren anfangen zu wollen, bei uns müssen manche Tiere bejagt werden, weil ohne natürliche Feinde die Population sonst explodiert und die Fauna durch Fraß signifikant Schaden nimmt. Es ist immer wieder ein Problem für einige Jagdpächter, der vorgegebenen Abschussquote nachzukommen.


----------



## JensDey (19. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> kategorisch abzustreiten


3 Fragen zu stellen ist nicht kategorisch abstreiten.



> oder zu versuchen die Ursache des negativen Einflusses abzuwälzen hilft nicht weiter und ist nicht glaubwürdig.


Was du machst, nennt sich Beweislastumkehr.
Gibt es denn die belastbaren Nachweise zum signifikant negativeren Einfluss durch MTB?


> Zudem ist es immens wichtig zu Zeigen, dass man auch am Erhalt der Natur interessiert ist. Lobbyarbeit eben.


Dem stimme ich zu. Das geht aber nur/ besser auf Basis der Fakten und nicht auf Basis der Behauptung einer Interessengruppe mit deutlich egoistischem Interesse, welche über Jahre das Signal sendet, keinen Kompromiss anzustreben.



> PS: Ohne eine neue Diskussion über das Jagen von Tieren anfangen zu wollen,


Dann solltest du dieses Argument nicht bringen. Es gibt dazu andere Thesen.


----------



## wastis (19. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Gibt es denn die belastbaren Nachweise zum signifikant negativeren Einfluss durch MTB?


Spielt das denn eine Rolle? Jedes Betreten des Waldes durch den Menschen stellt eine Störung der Fauna / Flora dar, um so mehr Menschen das immer feinmaschiger und zeitlich ausgedehnter tun, um so signifikanter. Die Gruppe der MTB'ler ist die letzte Große, die dazugekommen ist. Zudem ist sie nicht gerade unauffällig, langsam oder leise unterwegs. 
Darauf bezieht sich ja auch die Begründung des Radfahrverbotes gepostet von @mw.dd.



JensDey schrieb:


> Interessengruppe mit deutlich egoistischem Interesse, welche über Jahre das Signal sendet, keinen Kompromiss anzustreben.


Hieran wird sich kaum was durch Fakten ändern, vielmehr durch (politischen) Druck. Keiner gibt seine Rechte gerne freiwillig auf, und sei es noch so gerechtfertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juni 2020)

Interessant.
Ich treffe gelegentlich einen jäger, der eine große jagd hat, durch die etliche trails führen. Zwei davon direkt an einem hochsitz vorbei. Anfangs hat er versucht zur wurfzeit die einfahrt abzusperren (flatterband). Hat niemanden interessiert. Jetzt tut er nichts mehr. Als ich (auf dem e-bike) ihn letztens traf, fragte ich ihn nach problemen mit bikern und e-bikern. Er verneinte. Es gäbe eigentlich keine probleme. Das einzige, was ihn gewaltig ärgert ist das nachts biken im winter auf den schmalen trails mit der helmlampe. Und das kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Im winter braucht wild ungestörte geschützte rückzugsorte.
Im übrigen kommen in dem gebiet (bw) biker, e-biker und wanderer* sehr gut miteinander aus. Rücksichtnahme braucht keine regeln.

*Ich vergaß die hundehalter, obwohl die am meisten einschränkungen hinnehmen müssen.


----------



## stummerwinter (19. Juni 2020)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ... Das einzige, was ihn gewaltig ärgert ist das biken im winter auf den schmalen trails mit der helmlampe. Und das kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Im winter braucht wild ungestörte geschützte rückzugsorte.
> ...Rücksichtnahme braucht keine regeln.



zu ersterem: das Argument habe ich auch schon von einem Jäger gehört, nicth falsch verstehen, denke auch, wir sollten es nicht zu wild treiben...aber heißt es nicht immer, wir haben zu viel Wild? Vor allem Rehe die junge Bäume anfressen und Wildschweine die alles kaputt machen?

zu zweiterem: 

Aber wie immer, es gibt nicht "den Jäger", es gibt solche und solche...musste mir aber auch schon anhören, wir MTBler würden die Jagd kaputt machen...nicht die Trails...


----------



## Svenos (19. Juni 2020)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Interessant.
> IDas einzige, was ihn gewaltig ärgert ist das biken im winter auf den schmalen trails mit der helmlampe. Und das kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Im winter braucht wild ungestörte geschützte rückzugsorte.
> Im übrigen kommen in dem gebiet (bw) biker, e-biker und wanderer sehr gut miteinander aus. Rücksichtnahme braucht keine regeln.



Das ist auch in meiner Wahrnehmung das einzige nachvollziehbare Problem. Ich fahre schon lange nicht mehr mit Helmlampe über die kleinen Trails und versuche die Community bei uns davon zu überzeugen. MAl mehr, mal weniger erfolgreich.


----------



## wastis (19. Juni 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> aber heißt es nicht immer, wir haben zu viel Wild? Vor allem Rehe die junge Bäume anfressen und Wildschweine die alles kaputt machen?


gibt ja noch mehr Tiere, auch welche die nicht bejagt werden. Einige fallen sogar unter Artenschutz. Das Gleichgewicht im Wald zu halten ist nicht ganz so trivial.

Im übrigen gibt es immer mehr Jäger / Waldbesitzer etc. die selber mit dem MTB unterwegs sind, bzw. deren Kinder oder in der Verwandtschaft.
Ich habe neulich einen MTB ler bergauf überholt und bin ins Gespräch gekommen. War der Waldbesitzer und Bauer, sehr netter Mann. Der hat alles sehr locker gesehen, seine Problem war mehr der signifikante Verlust, den er durch die außergewöhniche Schneelast des vorletzten Winters hatte und die Zerstörung des Jungholzes.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juni 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> zu ersterem: das Argument habe ich auch schon von einem Jäger gehört, nicth falsch verstehen, denke auch, wir sollten es nicht zu wild treiben...*aber heißt es nicht immer, wir haben zu viel Wild? Vor allem Rehe die junge Bäume anfressen und Wildschweine die alles kaputt machen?*
> 
> zu zweiterem:
> 
> Aber wie immer, es gibt nicht "den Jäger", es gibt solche und solche...musste mir aber auch schon anhören, wir MTBler würden die Jagd kaputt machen...nicht die Trails...


Klar. Das ist eine nachvollziehbare begründung für die jagd. Aber es ist keine begründung für die stressbelastung des wildes. Im kalten winter (gibtes auch) reichen ein zwei fluchten, um das tier letztendlich an stress und erschöpfung eingehen zu lassen. Muss so nicht sein.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> gibt ja noch mehr Tiere, auch welche die nicht bejagt werden. Einige fallen sogar unter Artenschutz.....



Ja, Singvögel z.B. dürfen nicht bejagt werden......hoppla, da wurde schnell für die Krähen eine Ausnahmeregelung gefunden. Die wird nämlich gerne abgeschossen ( in der Jägersprache heißt das beim Wild: „ihnen wurde die Kugel angetragen ).

Wir Mountainbiker nähern uns der Tierwelt offen, ohne Absicht einer vorsätzlichen Körperverletzung oder Tötungsabsicht und nicht aus dem Hinterhalt. Habe es noch nie erlebt dass Tiere panisch geflohen sind wenn wir an ihnen vorbeifahren und noch viel besser: nicht 1 Tier ist hinterher tot umgefallen, musste schwerst verletzt vor uns fliehen oder wurde anschließend von uns als „weidwundes Stück Wild“ durch die Gegend gehetzt. Letzteres ist ein Reh, dem durch einen Bauschuss die Eingeweiden heraushängen während es versucht zu fliehen.


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2020)

Krähe kräht, singt aber nicht...


----------



## wastis (20. Juni 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja, Singvögel z.B. dürfen nicht bejagt werden......hoppla, da wurde schnell für die Krähen eine Ausnahmeregelung gefunden. Die wird nämlich gerne abgeschossen ( in der Jägersprache heißt das beim Wild: „ihnen wurde die Kugel angetragen ).
> 
> Wir Mountainbiker nähern uns der Tierwelt offen, ohne Absicht einer vorsätzlichen Körperverletzung oder Tötungsabsicht und nicht aus dem Hinterhalt. Habe es noch nie erlebt dass Tiere panisch geflohen sind wenn wir an ihnen vorbeifahren und noch viel besser: nicht 1 Tier ist hinterher tot umgefallen, musste schwerst verletzt vor uns fliehen oder wurde anschließend von uns als „weidwundes Stück Wild“ durch die Gegend gehetzt. Letzteres ist ein Reh, dem durch einen Bauschuss die Eingeweiden heraushängen während es versucht zu fliehen.


Ich habe nicht Forstwissenschaft studiert, aber selbst als Laie in diesem Bereich wundert es mich nicht, dass es auf Landesebene kein vorankommen gibt, wenn derartig unkundig und hetzerisch argumentiert wird.


----------



## Marshall6 (20. Juni 2020)

Ich kann hier nichts hetzerisches erkennen, genau so läuft es auf dem Land. Bei uns fährt der Jäger mit dem Jeep bis direkt unter den Hochstand, das Wild kommt dafür nur in Sichtweite, aber nicht in Schussnähe.
Wenn dann trotzdem geschossen wird, kann es schonmal daneben gehen, mit dem genannten Ergebnis.
Meine Meinung: Nur noch Berufsjäger, das reduziert auch die Waffenmenge in deutschen Haushalten.
( Gleichzeitig eine Gesetzesänderung, das Sportwaffen nur im Tresor im Schützenverein gelagert werden dürfen...)


----------



## wastis (20. Juni 2020)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nichts hetzerisches erkennen, genau so läuft es auf dem Land. Bei uns fährt der Jäger mit dem Jeep bis direkt unter den Hochstand, das Wild kommt dafür nur in Sichtweite, aber nicht in Schussnähe.
> Wenn dann trotzdem geschossen wird, kann es schonmal daneben gehen, mit dem genannten Ergebnis.
> Meine Meinung: Nur noch Berufsjäger, das reduziert auch die Waffenmenge in deutschen Haushalten.
> ( Gleichzeitig eine Gesetzesänderung, das Sportwaffen nur im Tresor im Schützenverein gelagert werden dürfen...)


Dann wird auf Einzelwahrnehmung gesetzt und die "schlechten Beispiele" verallgemeinert?
Ist es nicht genau die Art der Argumentation, der wir uns als MTB'ler entziehen wollen?

Nachtrag: und hast du dir schon einmal Gedanken gemacht, wozu Forststraßen eigentlich existieren und wie man u.A. ein 30kg Reh aus dem Wald bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (20. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Weg, der hier von @mw.dd aufgezeigt wurde ist langfristig Zielführender.


Ich wollte keinen "Weg aufzeigen", sondern nur ein Beispiel dafür geben wie die Diskussion letzten Endes läuft. Aus meiner Sicht kann es nicht sein, dass man Einschränkungen zuerst für diejenigen ausspricht die vermeintlich die leichteren Opfer sind.


----------



## wastis (20. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht kann es nicht sein, dass man Einschränkungen zuerst für diejenigen ausspricht die vermeintlich die leichteren Opfer sind.


Halt die ohne Lobby.

Nachtrag:
Was soll den erreicht werden, eine grundsätzliche Erlaubnis, dass man in NSG's fahren darf (<3% der Fläche) oder eine Veränderung der Wegrechte im restlichen Gebiet?

Zu dem Beispiel, wenn man die Nutzung eines NSG's begrenzen will, würde es Sinn machen eine Betreten zu verbieten aber ein Befahren zu erlauben?


----------



## Mountain77 (20. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Nachtrag: und hast du dir schon einmal Gedanken gemacht, wozu Forststraßen eigentlich existieren und wie man u.A. ein 30kg Reh aus dem Wald bekommt?


In erster Linie wohl, damit schwere LKWs Holz aus dem Forst/Wirtschaftswald holen können...

Punkt 2.,  nen Bekannter hat schon mal nen Hänger wie diesen aufgebaut. Sollte für 30kg Rotwild gerade auch auf Wegen unter 2m funktionieren. Ja, ist nen böses eBike, würde zumindest ein paar Jeeps aus dem Wald raushalten.


----------



## wastis (20. Juni 2020)

Ja einen Jäger mit Radanhänger hab ich schon mal gesehen. Leider erst einmal.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Was soll den erreicht werden


Das es keine Sperrungen gibt, wenn die nicht naturschutzfachlich begründbar sind.


----------



## wastis (20. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das es keine Sperrungen gibt, wenn die nicht naturschutzfachlich begründbar sind.


Ich würde da schon zwischen NSG und nicht NSG unterscheiden.

Wo genau zieht man denn im NSG die Linie? Beim begehen, beim befahren, beim bebauen, beim befischen, beim bejagen, beim befahren mit Boot, beim Zelten, beim Feuer machen, beim Grillen, beim Auslauf für den Hund .....

Jeder hat so seine Vorstellung, was er gerne in der "Wilden" Natur machen will. Und dann stellt sich die Frage, wozu haben wir Naturschutzgebiete.

Auf der anderen Seite lässt sich schwierig im bewirtschaftet Wald mit Naturschutz argumentieren. Wenn es dort etwas schützenswertes gibt, sollte es dann nicht Naturschutzgebiet werden? Hätte natürlich gravierende Folgen für den Besitzer.


----------



## MtB55 (20. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das es keine Sperrungen gibt, wenn die nicht naturschutzfachlich begründbar sind.


Klar, wenn es in das eigene Weltbild passt, ist alles gut.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Ich würde da schon zwischen NSG und nicht NSG unterscheiden.


Ich präzisiere: Da Radfahren nicht mehr stört als Zu-Fuß-gehen (beides ist in NSG sowieso auf Wege beschränkt) ist es naturschutzfachlich nicht begründbar, Zu-Fuß-Gehen zu erlauben, Radfahren aber nicht.


tib02 schrieb:


> Klar, wenn es in das eigene Weltbild passt, ist alles gut.


Ist Dir Deine "Süße" weggelaufen oder warum stalkst Du mich jetzt?


----------



## MtB55 (20. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich präzisiere: Da Radfahren nicht mehr stört als Zu-Fuß-gehen (beides ist in NSG sowieso auf Wege beschränkt) ist es naturschutzfachlich nicht begründbar, Zu-Fuß-Gehen zu erlauben, Radfahren aber nicht.
> 
> Ist Dir Deine "Süße" weggelaufen oder warum stalkst Du mich jetzt?


Ich mach mich nur über eine Versuche lustig dich rauszuwinden, wird dir nicht gelingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Juni 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Krähe kräht, singt aber nicht...



Raben und Krähen gehören zu den Singvögeln...was ist daran falsch?


----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich präzisiere: Da Radfahren nicht mehr stört als Zu-Fuß-gehen (beides ist in NSG sowieso auf Wege beschränkt) ist es naturschutzfachlich nicht begründbar, Zu-Fuß-Gehen zu erlauben, Radfahren aber nicht.


Es gibt durchaus Gründe zu Fuss zu erlauben und Fahrrad nicht.


----------



## McBaren (21. Juni 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Gründe zu Fuss zu erlauben und Fahrrad nicht.


Gibt es nicht. Auch zieh ich mir das Büserhemd des Natur zerstörenden MTBlers nicht an - das ist genau die Masche der Verbotsheinis - hat z.B. wunderbar bei der Durchsetzung der Kletterverbote geholfen. Erst den Bergsteigern via gestreuten Presseartikeln den Heldenstatus nehmen und dann den Bergsteigern einreden was für Umweltschweine sie doch sind und wie fragil das Ökosystem Fels doch ist....
UND: Die Wege gehören nicht dem Albverein, weil die nen Wegewart haben - die Wege gehören ALLEN (nur wer sie angelegt hat muss sie in Ordnung halten) und das gequatsche mit dem Wild kann ich auch nimmer hören - wieviele von den Viecher werden jedes Jahr auf Strassen durch den Wald von Autos totgefahren und keinen juckt es?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2020)

McBaren schrieb:


> ... und das gequatsche mit dem Wild kann ich auch nimmer hören - wieviele von den Viecher werden jedes Jahr auf Strassen durch den Wald von Autos totgefahren und keinen juckt es?



Und warum werden viele totgefahren? Hatte in 1 Jahr 5! Rehe erwischt. Alle rannten so schnell über die Straße, dass keine Chance bestand die Zusammenstöße zu vermeiden. Kaum 1min später kamen jeweils "zufällig" Jäger mit ihren Autos vorbei. In allen Fällen waren die Hochsitze in direkter Nähe. Da soll man mal ruhig bleiben. 

Die Versicherung wollte mich schon rauswerfen. Über deren Hobby wacht die Lobby....


----------



## franzam (21. Juni 2020)

McBaren schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht. Auch zieh ich mir das Büserhemd des Natur zerstörenden MTBlers nicht an - das ist genau die Masche der Verbotsheinis - hat z.B. wunderbar bei der Durchsetzung der Kletterverbote geholfen. Erst den Bergsteigern via gestreuten Presseartikeln den Heldenstatus nehmen und dann den Bergsteigern einreden was für Umweltschweine sie doch sind und wie fragil das Ökosystem Fels doch ist....
> UND: Die Wege gehören nicht dem Albverein, weil die nen Wegewart haben - die Wege gehören ALLEN (nur wer sie angelegt hat muss sie in Ordnung halten) und das gequatsche mit dem Wild kann ich auch nimmer hören - wieviele von den Viecher werden jedes Jahr auf Strassen durch den Wald von Autos totgefahren und keinen juckt es?


Oh darf da einer nicht mehr spielen wo und wie er will?   

Es gibt durchaus sinnvolle Gründe manche Kletterfelsen temporär zu sperren. Bergsteiger hatten vll. im 3.Reich Heldenstatus. Ansonsten sind sie auch nur Sportler. Die einen besser und extremer, die anderen halt nur als Hobby.
Auch muss niemand Wege instand halten, nur weil sie mal angelegt wurden. Aber man sollte vll. den Alpen- und Wandervereinen dankbar sein, dass sie die Wege unterhalten. 
Irgendwie geht mir dieses _Mimimimi, jetzt muss ich wegen irgendwelchen Gründen zurückstecken, obwohl ich doch jederzeit und überall meine Hobbys ausleben will! _gewaltig auf den Zeiger. 

Vll. wäre ja ein Bikepark ähnliches System doch von Vortei: Befahrung nur bei entrichteten Obolus für den Unterhalt erlaubt.....


----------



## McBaren (21. Juni 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus sinnvolle Gründe manche Kletterfelsen temporär zu sperren.


Auch die gibt es nicht - ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (21. Juni 2020)

McBaren schrieb:


> Auch die gibt es nicht - ganz einfach.


Du machst es Dir etwas zu einfach


----------



## McBaren (21. Juni 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Auch muss niemand Wege instand halten, nur weil sie mal angelegt wurden.


Da liegst Du meines Wissens ziemlich falsch - ist aber nicht schlimm, weil es nur von der eigentlichen Sache ablenkt.
Ich will auf den Wegen die da sind fahren, weil es mein gutes Recht ist - und damit basta (weiss gar nicht was es da viel zu diskutieren gibt).


----------



## McBaren (21. Juni 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Du machst es Dir etwas zu einfach


Was soll ich mir denn zu einfach machen? Wenn Du nicht blickst wie das die Verbotsheinis einfädeln oder selbst einer von Ihnen bist, dann ist das Dein Problem - mein Standpunkt ist: Die Trails sind zum fahren da und die Wanderer können Ihren Sport wenn es Ihnen nicht passt auf dem Sportplatz ausüben - so geht man in eine Verhandlung oder ein Gespräch mit den Heinis. Beim Klettern hat man damals genau den Fehler gemacht und gesagt oh ja klar alles schlimm und die armen Vögel und Pflänzlein usw - und aus so einer dummen Situation wurde dann hier ganz viel unberechtigt gesperrt und was zu ist bleibt dann zu. 
Nur dass es allen mal klar wird. 
Lasst Euch von den Heinis nicht gleich verarschen und in die Umweltsauecke stempeln.


----------



## JensDey (21. Juni 2020)

Wie mir dieser "und basta" - Schreibstil auf die Nerven geht.

Und Autokorrektur auch


----------



## DMLRUS (21. Juni 2020)

"*Forst sperrt illegalen Single-Trail – und aus Versehen einen Fußweg"









						Forst sperrt illegalen Single-Trail – und aus Versehen einen Fußweg - Rümmingen - Badische Zeitung
					

Der Forstbetrieb hat eine illegale Mountainbike-Strecke gesperrt. Rümminger ärgern sich aber, dass ein bei Spaziergängern beliebter Weg ebenfalls dicht gemacht wurde. Das war ein Versehen.




					www.badische-zeitung.de
				




Gruß aus Raum Lörrach*


----------



## JensDey (21. Juni 2020)

"Bei Missachtung drohen hohe Bußgelder." 
Wie soll das gehen? Ist es jetzt mehr als eine Ordnungswidrigkeit?


----------



## robzo (21. Juni 2020)

Heute war ich vor meiner Haustüre Reutlingen/Gönningen/Roßberg wandern. Wir sind einige sehr schmale Wanderwege hochgegangen, die ich alle schon mit dem Rad bergab befahren habe. In den unteren Teilen der Wege war bis zu 20 cm tiefer Matsch über 100-150 m hinweg, relativ steiler Bereich. Durchfurcht und zerwühlt und ausgefahren von Bikern. Weiter oben ist es etwas fester und trockener geworden, aber immer wieder weiche Stellen. Alle total zerpflügt. Vor schwerer einsehbaren Kurven tiefe Bremsrillen ohne Ende.
Oben angekommen kam gerade eine Gruppe von 6 Bikern über die Wiese zum Einstieg in den Singletrail. Ich habe sie angesprochen, ganz vorsichtig gesagt, dass ich auch Biker bin und es nicht um die 2Meter-Regel geht, aber der Trail im Moment besser nicht befahren werden sollte, weil er zu weich ist.

Reaktion: Gelächter, nicht zitierfähige Kommentare und der Ausspruch " dann wird es ein geiles shredden".
Weg waren sie.
Man muss sich manchmal nicht wundern, über die Vorwürfe, die man uns macht.


----------



## JensDey (21. Juni 2020)

@robzo 
Warst du nicht einer von denen, die mich förmlich gegrillt haben, weil ich ein Lenkungskonzept ins Spiel gebracht habe.


----------



## robzo (21. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> @robzo
> Warst du nicht einer von denen, die mich förmlich gegrillt haben, weil ich ein Lenkungskonzept ins Spiel gebracht habe.


Und was genau hat das nun mit meiner Aussage zu tun?
Es geht darum, auch als Biker Verantwortung für die Wege zu übernehmen und sie nicht vorsätzlich kaputt zu fahren. Sonst haben die Wanderer und Förster immer Argumente gegen uns.
Das steht so in den Trail Rules und sollte für jeden Mountainbiker verbindlich sein.

Es ist doch völlig egal, ob ein Weg für Wanderer, für Biker, oder für alle Nutzer erlaubt ist (um Dein Lenkungskonzept zu zitieren). Man macht den Weg nicht kaputt, und wenn er, wie im Moment, eben nicht befahrbar ist, weil zu weich, fährt man da nicht.


----------



## franzam (21. Juni 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Heute war ich vor meiner Haustüre Reutlingen/Gönningen/Roßberg wandern. Wir sind einige sehr schmale Wanderwege hochgegangen, die ich alle schon mit dem Rad bergab befahren habe. In den unteren Teilen der Wege war bis zu 20 cm tiefer Matsch über 100-150 m hinweg, relativ steiler Bereich. Durchfurcht und zerwühlt und ausgefahren von Bikern. Weiter oben ist es etwas fester und trockener geworden, aber immer wieder weiche Stellen. Alle total zerpflügt. Vor schwerer einsehbaren Kurven tiefe Bremsrillen ohne Ende.
> Oben angekommen kam gerade eine Gruppe von 6 Bikern über die Wiese zum Einstieg in den Singletrail. Ich habe sie angesprochen, ganz vorsichtig gesagt, dass ich auch Biker bin und es nicht um die 2Meter-Regel geht, aber der Trail im Moment besser nicht befahren werden sollte, weil er zu weich ist.
> 
> Reaktion: Gelächter, nicht zitierfähige Kommentare und der Ausspruch " dann wird es ein geiles shredden".
> ...



Tja, bei manchen ( auch hier ) kann man kein Verständnis erwarten. ICH darf immer und überall: Naturschutz ist eh ein falsches Argument und den Weg sollen die Eigentümer schön brav wieder herrichten, damit die nächsten Idioten wieder shredden können.....


Man kann inzwischen sogar manche misslaunige Waldbesitzer verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McBaren (21. Juni 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> fährt man da nicht


Dann läuft man da aber auch nicht. Das Ammenmärchen, dass Fahrräder die Wege im ÜBERMASS zerstören und die Wanderer den Wegen quasi beim drüberschweben gutes tun, glaub ich auch seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr.
Wie ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben: Organisiert Euch im DIMB und/oder DAV (ich unterstütze beide durch meinen Jahresbeitrag) - das ist m.M. der einzige Weg um dieses Thema zufriedenstellend zu lösen.


----------



## robzo (21. Juni 2020)

McBaren schrieb:


> Dann läuft man da aber auch nicht. .


Warst Du vor Ort und kannst das beurteilen?


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Nachtrag: und hast du dir schon einmal Gedanken gemacht, wozu Forststraßen eigentlich existieren und wie man u.A. ein 30kg Reh aus dem Wald bekommt?



Wie wurde das vor Existenz von Autos gemacht?


----------



## franzam (21. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wie wurde das vor Existenz von Autos gemacht?


Da gabs nur 1.5 Mrd. Menschen auf der Erde und und die meisten mussten buckeln um zu überleben. Keine Holzindustrie,, wenig  Freizeit, keine Biker und Wanderer mit absolutem Anspruchsdenken  

Da ging man noch mit Holzknechten und Kaltblütern in den Wald. Aber damals waren die Trails besser und es gab weniger Forststraßen


----------



## trail_desire (21. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wie wurde das vor Existenz von Autos gemacht?


....das werden wir schon noch mal
wieder erfahren.....da müssen wir nur fleissig grün wählen....


----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wie wurde das vor Existenz von Autos gemacht?


Da war das Jagen dem Adel und dem Klerus vorbehalten und die hatten ihre Jagdhelfer. Die haben dann auch schon mal gemeinschaftlich ein 200kg Wildschwein aus dem Wald geschleppt. Zudem gab es Nutztiere, deren Muskelkraft als Unterstürzung diente. Das Betreten großer Waldareale war für das Volk verboten. So wie heute mancherorts in Österreich...


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Und was genau hat das nun mit meiner Aussage zu tun?
> Es geht darum, auch als Biker Verantwortung für die Wege zu übernehmen und sie nicht vorsätzlich kaputt zu fahren. Sonst haben die Wanderer und Förster immer Argumente gegen uns.


Und du hast noch Hoffnung, dass es mit Freiwilligkeit funktioniert?
Das sind doch die Beispiele die eine Hoffnung auf eine Ende der 2mR brutal torpedieren.
Und Corona scheint es aktuell noch deutlich zu verschlimmern.

Ein Lenkungskonzept wäre ein pragmatischer Ansatz. Biker wären dann weniger in der Lage Wanderwege zu schikanieren. Es wäre offensichtlich, dass sie selbst für den Erhalt verantwortlich sind.

MTBr haben einfach mehr Zerstörungspotential und manche nutzen dieses eben auch. Viele brauchst du nicht um ein Gebiet in ein verbrannte Zone zu verwandeln. Wenn dann noch der "normale" Biker + e-mtb vermehrt auftreten ist Schicht.

Ich glaube, Stand 2020 sieht es nicht so gut aus mit dem Ende der 2mR.


----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Und du hast noch Hoffnung, dass es mit Freiwilligkeit funktioniert?
> Das sind doch die Beispiele die eine Hoffnung auf eine Ende der 2mR brutal torpedieren.
> Und Corona scheint es aktuell noch deutlich zu verschlimmern.
> 
> ...


Eine Lenkung in Abhängigkeit von dem Aufkommen der Freizeitsuchenden in manchen Gebieten macht sicher Sinn, man muss nicht unbedingt einen bei Wanderern beliebten Trail an einem sonnigen Sonntag fahren. Das sollten aber, so denke ich, Einzellösungen sein.  Man kennt ja die Gebiete, wo die Massen unterwegs sind.

Wenn ich als Wanderer unterwegs bin, frage ich mich immer wieder, wie man nur auf die Idee kommen kann, einen Weg, der stark bewandert ist, mit dem MTB zu befahren. Aus meiner Sicht macht das doch auch keinen Spaß, oder? Aber manchen Zeitgenossen muss man irgendwie Einhalt gebieten.  

Ansonsten empfinde die Trailrules durchaus ausreichend. Eine grundsätzliche Einschränkung schießt meiner Meinung nach über das Ziel hinaus.  

Pfleglicher Umgang mit der Natur ist natürlich extrem wichtig. Ich denke beste Maßnahme diesbezüglich wäre Aufklärung. Viele denken nicht an die möglichen Folgen, wenn sie mit blockierten Hinterrad Wurzeln freilegen.     

Ich denke um die 2mR aufzuheben braucht es einfach politischen Druck. Mit Argumenten alleine kommt man da kaum weiter.


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Eine Lenkung in Abhängigkeit von dem Aufkommen der Freizeitsuchenden in manchen Gebieten macht sicher Sinn, man muss nicht unbedingt einen bei Wanderern beliebten Trail an einem sonnigen Sonntag fahren. Das sollten aber, so denke ich, Einzellösungen sein.  Man kennt ja die Gebiete, wo die Massen unterwegs sind.


Solange die 2Mr ohne Alternativen besteht, wird es schwer auf beiden Seiten genug Einsicht zu erzeugen. Beide pochen auf ihr Recht sehen sich nicht wirklich verpflichtet auf einander zuzugehen.



> Wenn ich als Wanderer unterwegs bin, frage ich mich immer wieder, wie man nur auf die Idee kommen kann, einen Weg, der stark bewandert ist, mit dem MTB zu befahren. Aus meiner Sicht macht das doch auch keinen Spaß, oder?


Ja, mit etwas Clevernis wäre da durchaus Entlastungspotential da. Aber es gibt eben auch viele, die hauptsächlich Sonntags biken gehen können. Und wenn es nicht die Riesenauswahl an schicken Trails gibt landen Wanderer und Biker wieder auf den gleichen Hotspots.



> Ansonsten empfinde die Trailrules durchaus ausreichend. Eine grundsätzliche Einschränkung schießt meiner Meinung nach über das Ziel hinaus.


Irgendeine Form der Verbindlichkeit muss es doch geben. Wenn jeder lokal sein ganz eigenes Süppchen kocht hat das zwei Nachteile:
1. Weiss man als Gast nicht wie das lokal läuft
2. Wird eine Umsetzung endlos lang laufen

Mein Gedanke war ja so in die Richtung: genauso viele Wanderwege, die für MTB eingeschränkt sind müssen für sie bevorzugt freigegeben werden.
Alternativ, durch Wegfall der 2mR wären alle gleichberechtigt. Und lokal kann entschieden werden, was notwendig ist.



> Pfleglicher Umgang mit der Natur ist natürlich extrem wichtig. Ich denke beste Maßnahme diesbezüglich wäre Aufklärung. Viele denken nicht an die möglichen Folgen, wenn sie mit blockierten Hinterrad Wurzeln freilegen.


Wie erfolgreich so etwas funktioniert, hat ja bei @robzo 's Beispiel gesehen. Wirklich traurig, wie sich das liesst.
Das hat aber sicher rein gar nix mit der 2mR zu tun, denn das passiert auf allen Trails in DE. So zumindest meine Vermutung.
Interessant wäre hier zu wissen, ob sich die Biker in BW besser benehmen in dem Bewusstsein maxinmal geduldet zu sein.



> Ich denke um die 2mR aufzuheben braucht es einfach politischen Druck. Mit Argumenten alleine kommt man da kaum weiter.


Die Frage ist, wer ist in der Lage diesen politischen Druck aufzubauen.
Die Maximalforderung "Weg mit der 2mR" alleine dastehen zu lassen ist eben auch keine Verhandlungsbasis. Wenn man verhandeln will, muss man meist selbst etwas mit an den Verhandlungstisch mitbringen. Einfach nachgeben würde ja bedeuten, dass man die Einsicht hat, die falsche Position eingenommen zu haben. Die meisten Menschen ticken nicht so, nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Solange die 2Mr ohne Alternativen besteht, wird es schwer auf beiden Seiten genug Einsicht zu erzeugen. Beide pochen auf ihr Recht sehen sich nicht wirklich verpflichtet auf einander zuzugehen.


Deswegen politischer Druck.



JensDey schrieb:


> Ja, mit etwas Clevernis wäre da durchaus Entlastungspotential da. Aber es gibt eben auch viele, die hauptsächlich Sonntags biken gehen können. Und wenn es nicht die Riesenauswahl an schicken Trails gibt landen Wanderer und Biker wieder auf den gleichen Hotspots.





JensDey schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war ja so in die Richtung: genauso viele Wanderwege, die für MTB eingeschränkt sind müssen für sie bevorzugt freigegeben werden.


Für jeden für MTB eingeschränkten Wege muß es natürlich äquivalente Alternativen geben. MTB's habe in der Regel auch einen größeren Radius als Wanderer.



JensDey schrieb:


> Alternativ, durch Wegfall der 2mR wären alle gleichberechtigt. Und lokal kann entschieden werden, was notwendig ist.


Das denke ich wäre das sinnvollste Ziel, insbesondere mit dem Hinblick, das auch MTB'ler erhohlungsuchende sind.



JensDey schrieb:


> Die Maximalforderung "Weg mit der 2mR" alleine dastehen zu lassen ist eben auch keine Verhandlungsbasis.


richtig.

10000 Unterschriften bringen mehr als 10000 Worte.


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Deswegen politischer Druck.


Der bitte wie aussieht. Druck ist eine Kraftform und dazu benötigst du eine Kraft um ihn zu erzeugen. Diese Kraft/ Macht haben wir in welcher Form.
10.000 Unterschriften würden mir keine Angst machen.
Gäbe es eine Partei, die uns unterstützt, aber aktuell sind es nur einzelne politiker aus unterschiedlichen Parteien, die uns wohlgesonnen sind.
Zumindest ist das mein Stand.


----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Der bitte wie aussieht. Druck ist eine Kraftform und dazu benötigst du eine Kraft um ihn zu erzeugen. Diese Kraft/ Macht haben wir in welcher Form.
> 10.000 Unterschriften würden mir keine Angst machen.
> Gäbe es eine Partei, die uns unterstützt, aber aktuell sind es nur einzelne politiker aus unterschiedlichen Parteien, die uns wohlgesonnen sind.
> Zumindest ist das mein Stand.


Mann kann sich ja ein Beispiel an anderen Minderheiten nehmen.
Gibt ein breites Spektrum an Möglichkeiten, für seine Rechte in der Demokratie zu kämpfen.

Ich glaube, dass einfach das für und wieder der einzelnen Argument  viel diskutiert wurde, wirklich was neues kommt ja nicht dazu.

Klar, es brauch natürlich Leute, die das voranbringen.



tont schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so schön Vorurteile zu haben  und null Kompromissbereitschaft zu zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.interview-ein-solcher-trail-waere-eine-katastrophe.1f7529d5-e388-4740-b159-2f5f6803b15f.html



Das spricht doch eindeutig für eine Öffnung aller Trails für MTB'ler, dann würde sich die Last verteilen.

Zitat aus dem hier verlinkten Artikel:
_
"Wäre ein offizieller Trail nicht eine für alle akzeptable Lösung? OB Zull und BM Soltys sprachen ja neulich davon, die Mountainbiker aus der „Illegalität“ zu holen und nach einer gemeinsamen Lösung zu suchen.

Eine „gemeinsame Lösung“ kann es aber definitiv nicht sein, einen solchen Trail zu bauen. Das wäre eine Katastrophe! Nehmen wir das Beispiel Degerloch: *Dort waren nach der Eröffnung eines neuen Trails mehr als tausend Biker am ersten Wochenende unterwegs.* Wie soll der Kappelberg das verkraften? All diese Menschen kommen dann zu Tausenden mit ihren Fahrradanhängern aus dem Stuttgarter Umland angefahren und rasen über den Berg. Das bekommen wir nicht mehr in den Griff! Ganz davon abgesehen bringen sie keinerlei Nutzen für die Stadt, schließlich konsumieren sie hier ja nichts."_


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Das spricht doch eindeutig für eine Öffnung aller Trails für MTB'ler, dann würde sich die Last verteilen.


Müsste man als intelligenter Mensch eigentlich denken. Aber, du liest es ja selbst.

Und die erste Gemeinde in der Nähe, die etwas zur Verfügung stellt, ist dann das "Flutopfer".

Zitat aus dem hier verlinkten Artikel:


> _Eine „gemeinsame Lösung“ kann es aber definitiv nicht sein, einen solchen Trail zu bauen._
> ...
> _Ganz davon abgesehen bringen sie keinerlei Nutzen für die Stadt, schließlich konsumieren sie hier ja nichts."
> ...
> Weshalb also will man jetzt mit den Mountainbikern „ins Gespräch kommen und eine gemeinsame Lösung finden“ und ihnen womöglich eine Strecke bauen? Das ist uns ein Rätsel. _


Entspricht exakt dem, was ich vorher geschrieben habe: Sie haben kein Interesse, weil wir ja nichts zu bieten haben.


----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Müsste man als intelligenter Mensch eigentlich denken. Aber, du liest es ja selbst.
> 
> Und die erste Gemeinde in der Nähe, die etwas zur Verfügung stellt, ist dann das "Flutopfer".
> 
> ...


Was genau zeigt, dass Einzellösungen kein Kompromiss sondern nur eine Notlösung sind. 

Wenn es um Gleichstellung und persönlichen Nutzen für Bürger geht, könnte man viele Gesetze mit der Begründung "Kein wirtschaftlicher Nutzen" abschmettern. Sowas darf in einer sozial-orientierten Gesellschaft keine Rolle spielen.  

Zudem würde eine generelle Öffnung den Tagestrailtourismus eindämmen. Die meisten MTB'ler nutzen vorwiegend den Trail vor der eigenen Haustür.

Was mich mal interessiert, was für stichhaltige Argumente dafür sprechen, dass Baden-Wüttenberg bezüglich der Trailnutzung einen Sonderweg geht? Das ist doch nicht sinvoll zu Begründen, oder?


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessiert, was für stichhaltige Argumente dafür sprechen, dass Baden-Wüttenberg bezüglich der Trailnutzung einen Sonderweg geht? Das ist doch nicht sinvoll zu Begründen, oder?


Lies einmal kurz die 310 Seiten vorher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Lies einmal kurz die 310 Seiten vorher...


Du kannst doch bitte  auch kurz das Resümee aufzeigen?


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2020)

Die 2-Meter-Regel schafft Probleme, die es ohne sie nicht gäbe.


----------



## robzo (22. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> 10000 Unterschriften bringen mehr als 10000 Worte.



Falls Du von der Unterschriftenaktion/Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel nichts mitbekommen hast (2014 wurden fast 60.000 Unbterschriften gesammelt):








						Petition 2-Meter-Regel abgelehnt!
					

Baden-Württemberg bleibt Mountainbike-feindlich: Der Landtag hat die Petition mit über 58.200 Unterschriften ohne Begründung abgelehnt




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wie erfolgreich so etwas funktioniert, hat ja bei @robzo 's Beispiel gesehen. Wirklich traurig, wie sich das liesst.
> Das hat aber sicher rein gar nix mit der 2mR zu tun, denn das passiert auf allen Trails in DE. So zumindest meine Vermutung.
> Interessant wäre hier zu wissen, ob sich die Biker in BW besser benehmen in dem Bewusstsein maxinmal geduldet zu sein.


Noch ein Gedanke dazu. 
Ich glaube der überwiegende Teil der Radfahrer hält sich an die Regeln, wenn ihnen die Probleme bei Nichtbeachtung bewusst sind. Und auch wenn diese typische Erstreaktion auf eine (in diesem Fall geschickt durchgeführte) Belehrung nicht der Erwartung entsprach, so bleibt doch der Gedanke hängen. 

Man kennt das hoffentlich auch von sich selber. Überzeugt von der eigenen Meinung im Gespräch keinen Kompromiss einzugehen, bedeutet nicht, das man hinterher nicht selbst reflektiert.


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessiert, was für *stichhaltige *Argumente dafür sprechen, dass Baden-Wüttenberg bezüglich der Trailnutzung einen Sonderweg geht? Das ist doch nicht sinvoll zu Begründen, oder?


Stichhaltig ist jetzt so eine Sache. Als 1995 diese Regelung getroffen wurde, gab es
a) sicherlich gar nix stichhaltiges oder wissenschaftlich belegbares und
b) deutlich weniger "offensichtliche" Rechtfertigung da es weniger MTBr und noch gar kein Enduro im heutigen Stil gab

Die Logik mit der 2mR ist eine self-fulfilling Prophecy: wo kein Biker ist kann er niemanden stören und nichts kaputt machen. Gegen diese Logik ist kaum ein Kraut gewachsen. Solange man sich die Negativbeispiele nach gutdünken picken kann und nix beweisen muss ...

Dagegen spricht für mich
1. Der Sonderweg
2. Die ökologische Gesamtbilanz
3. Der fehlende Nachweis der Belastung (siehe Gutdünken)


----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

Gibt es keine Begründung, kann man Gründe mutmaßen.



JensDey schrieb:


> Solange man sich die Negativbeispiele nach gutdünken picken kann und nix beweisen muss ...


Solange man das zulässt, führt man Einzelschlachten.



JensDey schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht für mich
> 1. Der Sonderweg
> 2. Die ökologische Gesamtbilanz
> 3. Der fehlende Nachweis der Belastung (siehe Gutdünken)


auf die schnelle (Brainstorm)
4. ungerechtfertigte Benachteiligung und Beschneidung von Bürgern
5. Nachteile im Freizeitwert der Region
6. Einschränkung von Sportmöglichkeiten gegenüber anderen Regionen
7. Motivation der Jugend Sport zu treiben - Bekämpfung von Übergewicht bei Jugendlichen
8. Entlastung des Nahverkehrs und Image des Fahrrades, wer in der Freizeit Fahrrad fährt, ist eher bereit auch mit dem Fahrad zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen .... zu fahren.

- naja und zum Abschluss, ich will jetzt nicht alles wieder durchkauen, was möglicherweise die Letzten 7 Jahre hier schonmal diskutiert wurde...


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Begründung, kann man Gründe mutmaßen.


Oder man sieht sich das Gesetzgebungsverfahren von damals an. Dabei wird man dann auch feststellen, dass die Grünen gegen die 2-Meter-Regel argumentiert hatten ...


----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Oder man sieht sich das Gesetzgebungsverfahren von damals an. Dabei wird man dann auch feststellen, dass die Grünen gegen die 2-Meter-Regel argumentiert hatten ...


Die Regierung sah keinen Handlungsbedarf.

Vielleicht ist das heute anders, die Masse der Radfahrer vergrößert sich, Städte werden zunehmend für Radfahrer ausgebaut, die Rechte der Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr werden gestärkt - unter solchen Vorzeichen am bestehendem festzuhalten passt nicht in die heutige Zeit.

Nachtrag,
Es wurde nicht aufgrund von Bedenken bezüglich des Naturschutzes abgelehnt, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> 4. ungerechtfertigte Benachteiligung und Beschneidung von Bürgern


Wollte ich ähnlich auch zuerst nennen. Ist jedoch nicht so. Den MTBrn wird der Zutritt zum Erholungsort Wald aj nicht verwehrt, sondern nur die Nutzung bestimmter Wegarten


> 5. Nachteile im Freizeitwert der Region


Von REgion zu Region unterschiedlich. Kannst du exakt auch in die andere Richtung bringen


> 6. Einschränkung von Sportmöglichkeiten gegenüber anderen Regionen


Es gibt kein Recht auf Sport. Ich kann hier auch nicht segeln. Ansonsten musst du erst mal den Mehrwert für die Region belegen.


> 7. Motivation der Jugend Sport zu treiben - Bekämpfung von Übergewicht bei Jugendlichen


Das ist durchaus interessant.


> 8. Entlastung des Nahverkehrs und Image des Fahrrades, wer in der Freizeit Fahrrad fährt, ist eher bereit auch mit dem Fahrad zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen .... zu fahren.


Der ist auch gut.


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Oder man sieht sich das Gesetzgebungsverfahren von damals an. Dabei wird man dann auch feststellen, dass die Grünen gegen die 2-Meter-Regel argumentiert hatten ...


Du hast da nicht zufällig einen Link? Meine Suche landet immer bei 2014 und 2017. 
U.a. hier Minister für in ländl. Raum in BW, Haug, im Interview
Da kriegste Puls. 

"Das Ganze ist *erfahrungsbasiert*, wir haben da keine umfassenden Aufnahmen gemacht. Weil das wiederum einen unverhältnismäßig hohen Steueraufwand bedeuten würde.*"Minister Peter Hauk*
Mehr braucht es nicht um ein einseiteiges unfaires Gesetz zu erschaffen UND EWIG AM LEBEN ZUHALTEN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Du hast da nicht zufällig einen Link? Meine Suche landet immer bei 2014 und 2017.
> U.a. hier Minister für in ländl. Raum in BW, Haug, im Interview
> Da kriegste Puls.
> 
> ...


Minister Peter Hauk gibt als Grund aus heutiger Sicht nur die Entflechtung von Radfahrern und Wanderern an. Alles andere scheint keine Rolle zu spielen.


----------



## McBaren (22. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Recht auf Sport. Ich kann hier auch nicht segeln. Ansonsten musst du erst mal den Mehrwert für die Region belegen.


Lies mal bitte Artikel 2 Abs.1des GG.


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

Ich vermute, es ist Interpretierbar, ob die 2mR dagegen verstößt.
Hast du dir das Interview mit Hauk angehört. Der gibt keinen mm nach und 2x lügt er ganz frech (unterstelle ich).


----------



## Kelevra2011 (22. Juni 2020)

Ich wohne in direkter Nähe von sasbachwalden die mit dem bikesport-sasbachwalden e. V.  Ja einen wahnsinnig engagierten Verein haben. Hier wird zumindest in meinen Augen bewiesen das offizielle Trails funktionieren. Auf der einen Seite werden wilde Trails entlastet und somit Wald geschont, auf der anderen Seite hat es auch für den Ort einen touristischen Nutzen.

Ich verstehe nicht warum dieses mehr als positive Beispiel nicht viel öfter genutzt wird um aufzuzeigen das es eben doch funktionieren kann.

Mal abgesehen davon haben wir am Sonntag ganz gediegen und entspannt eine kleine Tour zur nächsten eisdiele gemacht....Ich hatte nach ca 10 km gute Lust den ein oder anderen Radler von seinem Hobel zu prügeln.
Uns ist eine 10er Gruppe Radfahrer auf einem Feldweg entgegen gekommen die sich auf bestimmt 500m Weg konstant geweigert hat langsamer zu machen oder Platz für andere Radfahrer oder Fußgänger zu machen. Die haben sich lauthals beschwert was die scheiß Affen auf IHREM radweg zu suchen haben.....sry aber so geht gegenseitige Rücksicht nahme nicht und das wirft ein ganz schlechtes Bild auf alle


----------



## McBaren (22. Juni 2020)

Ob man für die 2m Regel die Karte Artikel 2 GG ziehen kann, weiss ich nicht, aber ein generelles Recht auf Sport kann man m.M. daraus schon ableiten.


----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

Zitat Peter Hauk, Webseite:

*Ich höre Ihnen zu*

Erfolgreiche Politik gelingt nur im Dialog! Der persönliche Kontakt ist mir deshalb ganz besonders wichtig. Täglich stehe ich im Austausch mit Bürgerinnen und Bürgern und kümmere mich um ihre Anliegen. Ich freue mich auf ein Gespräch mit Ihnen!


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

Und., rufst du an? Ich denke, er sich sehr unmissverständlich ausgedrückt, dass das Thema nicht auf seiner Agenda steht.


----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

Das Interview steht in keinster Weise mit dem Bild überein, das er nach Außenhin abgeben möchte.


----------



## robzo (22. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Zitat Peter Hauk, Webseite:
> 
> *Ich höre Ihnen zu*
> 
> Erfolgreiche Politik gelingt nur im Dialog! Der persönliche Kontakt ist mir deshalb ganz besonders wichtig. Täglich stehe ich im Austausch mit Bürgerinnen und Bürgern und kümmere mich um ihre Anliegen. Ich freue mich auf ein Gespräch mit Ihnen!


Ich und viele andere auch, haben Hauks damaliges Angebot des Dialogs zu nutzen versucht. Unter anderem nach einem Interview zu dem Thema, das er auf seine facebook-Seite verlinkt hatte.
Gebracht hat es gar nichts. Recht schnell war es mit dem Dialog vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

Es hatte einen Dialog über das Interview gegeben und er hat Rückfragen abgeblockt?


----------



## McBaren (22. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Infos bezüglich Herrn Hauk. Am 14.März 2021 ist Landtagswahl.


----------



## wastis (22. Juni 2020)

McBaren schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos bezüglich Herrn Hauk. Am 14.März 2021 ist Landtagswahl.


vielleicht lässt sich dieser Umstand nutzen, z.B. eine Demo zu richtigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

McBaren schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos bezüglich Herrn Hauk. Am 14.März 2021 ist Landtagswahl.


Dann brauchst du aber auch politische Vertreter, die sich mit unserem Thema solidarisieren.


----------



## McBaren (22. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du aber auch politische Vertreter, die sich mit unserem Thema solidarisieren.


Stimmt. Vllt. machen die Fachzeitschriften mal ne Anfrage......








						Welche Partei versteht am meisten vom Fahrradfahren?
					

Von den Bundestagsparteien zeigen die Grünen am meisten Kenntnisse und Förderwillen für den Radverkehr.




					dasfahrradblog.blogspot.com


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2020)

Politische Radfahrkonzepte beinhalten gewöhnlich wenig Singletrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (23. Juni 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> vielleicht lässt sich dieser Umstand nutzen, z.B. eine Demo zu richtigen Zeitpunkt.











						Der Minister
					

Barrierefrei gestalteter Internetauftritt des Ministeriums für Ernährung, Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz Baden-Württemberg.




					mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de
				




Hauk ist, alleine auf Grund seiner Vita, Waldwirtschaftslobbyist erster Güte d.h. er wird sich so lange nur irgendmöglich dem Thema erfolgreich zu entziehen versuchen.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juni 2020)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum dieses mehr als positive Beispiel nicht viel öfter genutzt wird um aufzuzeigen das es eben doch funktionieren kann.


So schön wie solche Beispiele in Sasbachwalden, Freiburg o.ä. vielleicht für den einen oder anderen sind: Ich kann kann an solchen Trailghettos nichts finden, was in Sachen "Wegerecht für Radfahrer" positiv wäre.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juni 2020)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum dieses mehr als positive Beispiel nicht viel öfter genutzt wird um aufzuzeigen das es eben doch funktionieren kann.


Ein Blick über die Landesgrenze wäre geschickter.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juni 2020)

Aber was erwartest du? Dass die abziehen oder den Forstwegen runterfahren?


----------



## JensDey (23. Juni 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ein Blick über die Landesgrenze wäre geschickter.


Wer solte Was Wo sehen/ erkennen können?


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juni 2020)

Die im von mir zitierten Beitrag als positiv aufgeführte Beispiele taugen zumindest bezogen auf das Topic eigentlich nicht dazu zu zeigen, wie es doch funktionieren kann. Hierfür ist der Blick über die Landesgrenzen aufschlussreicher.

Zum Streckenbau gibt es im Forum an anderer Stelle ausreichend Beiträge, wie das funktionieren kann.


----------



## JensDey (23. Juni 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hierfür ist der Blick über die Landesgrenzen aufschlussreicher.


Und was wäre das?
Eine "bei anderen funktioniert es doch auch" müsste man ja irgendwie auch belegen.


----------



## Aldar (23. Juni 2020)

Bayern sagt dir was?


----------



## robzo (23. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Und was wäre das?
> Eine "bei anderen funktioniert es doch auch" müsste man ja irgendwie auch belegen.


Nein, das müsste die Gegenseite widerlegen. Denn wenn die dort der Meinung sind, dass es eine 2-Meter-Regel nicht braucht, ist das ja zunächst einmal eine bestehende Tatsache. In den Nachbarländern sind auch keine einschränkenden Regelungen in Arbeit.


----------



## JensDey (23. Juni 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> Bayern sagt dir was?


->








						Mountainbiker am Taubenberg von wütendem Mob umzingelt - Video zeigt Verfolgungsjagd
					

Der Streit um Ausflügler am Taubenberg eskaliert weiter: Ein Mountainbiker, wird von einem Landwirt verfolgt. Als er vor einem Biergarten um Hilfe ruft, wird es richtig übel.




					www.merkur.de
				




Wo ist das tolle Beispiel, dass es funktioniert?
Es funktioniert mit und ohne 2mR gleichermaßen *. Die Biker sagen gleichermaßen gut, anderen Nutzergruppen sagen gleichmaßen schlecht.
Hauk sagt, "dann muss ich nix ändern, weil nach meiner Interpretation funktioniert 2mR super und ist akzeptiert." Widerlege ihm mal die Lüge.


robzo schrieb:


> Nein, das *müsste *die Gegenseite widerlegen. Denn wenn die dort der Meinung sind, dass es eine 2-Meter-Regel nicht braucht, ist das ja zunächst einmal eine bestehende Tatsache. In den Nachbarländern sind auch keine einschränkenden Regelungen in Arbeit.


Das ist schon klar. Müsste ist halt konjunktiv.
Nur hat Gegenseite ja leider weder Motivation noch Zwang etwas zu belegen.
Sie sind 1995 damit durchgekommen und darauf basiert die weitere "Argumentation":
"Das Ganze ist *erfahrungsbasiert*, wir haben da keine umfassenden Aufnahmen gemacht. Weil das wiederum einen unverhältnismäßig hohen Steueraufwand bedeuten würde.*"Minister Peter Hauk*

Mir ist völlig klar, wie es richtig laufen sollte. Nur, wie kann das erreicht werden?
Wo können wir die überzeugenden Argumente finden, um den notwendigen politischen Druck aufzubauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (23. Juni 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> Bayern sagt dir was?


Ich kenne nur Franken ist das ein fränkisches Randgebiet


----------



## Aldar (23. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wo ist das tolle Beispiel, dass es funktioniert?


Such doch auch bitte die ganzen Urteile raus wo MTBler vor Gericht Recht bekommen.
Das am Taubenberg entzündet sich an einem einzigen Bauern der relativ bekannt ist ( so wie der Brennerbauer für Alpencrosser ).
Und noch einen Unterschied gibt es, keiner sagt das die MTBler dort illegal unterwegs sind, zumindest keine maßgebliche Person aka Richter


----------



## Aldar (23. Juni 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur Franken ist das ein fränkisches Randgebiet


Ihr noagerlzutzler solltet froh sein dass wir an Maggus bei uns tolerieren


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wo ist das tolle Beispiel, dass es funktioniert?


Sollen wir jetzt ernsthaft jede einzelne Begegnung  zwischen Fugänger und Radfahrer im Wald aufzählen, die konfliktfrei vonstatten geht?


----------



## wenus (23. Juni 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> Ihr noagerlzutzler solltet froh sein dass wir an Maggus bei uns tolerieren


Ja, vielen Dank, dass ihr ihn aufgenommen habt. Das macht Franken noch schöner. Und ja, hier in Bayern funktioniert alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit auch ohne 2m Regel.


----------



## JensDey (23. Juni 2020)

wenus schrieb:


> Und ja, hier in Bayern funktioniert alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit auch ohne 2m Regel.


Keine Ahnung, wie diese Aussage uns in BW weiterhelfen soll.


----------



## wenus (23. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie diese Aussage uns in BW weiterhelfen soll.


Du hast doch nach Beispielen gefragt, schon vergessen ? Da hast du eins. So ist meine Erfahrung. Das werden viele bestätigen können.


----------



## MtB55 (23. Juni 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> Ihr noagerlzutzler solltet froh sein dass wir an Maggus bei uns tolerieren


Tja blöd gelaufen, aber so bekommen auch die weniger entwickelten Randgebiete, etwas mehr Kultur und Bildung.


----------



## JensDey (23. Juni 2020)

Dass Mountainbiker die nicht vorhandene 2mR in Bayern gut finden, interessiert Herrn Hauk genau wie viel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (23. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Dass Mountainbiker die nicht vorhandene 2mR in Bayern gut finden, interessiert Herrn Hauk genau wie viel?


Würde ich so nicht schreiben, vielleicht überquert er auch mal die Landesgrenze dann sind Kenntnisse der  Bayovarischenverordnungen nicht zu verachten.


----------



## JensDey (23. Juni 2020)

Häh, warum/ wozu?


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juni 2020)

Wenn man nach Beispielen sucht, wo ein Leben auch ohne 2-Meter-Regel funktioniert, wird man in BaWü schlicht nicht fündig. Auch die genannten Beispiele taugen hierfür nicht. Dafür lebt es sich in Frankreich, Rheinland-Pfalz, Hessen, ganz besonders in Bayern, ja auch in Franken sowie in Teilen der Schweiz doch ganz gut ohne.


----------



## wenus (23. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Dass Mountainbiker die nicht vorhandene 2mR in Bayern gut finden, interessiert Herrn Hauk genau wie viel?


Vielleicht so viel wie Herr Hauk mich interessiert? Jetzt verdreh nicht alles, du hast gemeint, das funktioniert ohne 2m Regel auch nicht und wolltest Beispiele. Da hast du eins.


----------



## MtB55 (23. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Häh, warum/ wozu?


Um mal Weg unter 2m Breite zu fahren z. B.


----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2020)

wenus schrieb:


> Vielleicht so viel wie Herr Hauk mich interessiert?


Hattest du den Interview-Podcast angehört?


JensDey schrieb:


> U.a. hier Minister für in ländl. Raum in BW, Haug, im Interview
> Da kriegste Puls.
> 
> "Das Ganze ist *erfahrungsbasiert*, wir haben da keine umfassenden Aufnahmen gemacht. Weil das wiederum einen unverhältnismäßig hohen Steueraufwand bedeuten würde.*"Minister Peter Hauk*
> Mehr braucht es nicht um ein einseiteiges unfaires Gesetz zu erschaffen UND EWIG AM LEBEN ZUHALTEN.


Dich interessiert Herr Hauk nicht, für BW und 2mR scheint er jedoch wichtig zu sein


> Jetzt verdreh nicht alles, du hast gemeint, das funktioniert ohne 2m Regel auch nicht und wolltest Beispiele. Da hast du eins.


Ich wollte gar nix verdrehen.
HIer ging es los:


Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in direkter Nähe von sasbachwalden die mit dem bikesport-sasbachwalden e. V.  Ja einen wahnsinnig engagierten Verein haben. Hier wird zumindest in meinen Augen bewiesen das offizielle Trails funktionieren. Auf der einen Seite werden wilde Trails entlastet und somit Wald geschont, auf der anderen Seite hat es auch für den Ort einen touristischen Nutzen.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum dieses *mehr als positive Beispiel nicht viel öfter genutzt* wird um aufzuzeigen das es eben doch funktionieren kann.


Die Antwort darauf:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ein Blick über die Landesgrenze wäre geschickter.


Meine Frage ist, wie man diesen Blick über die Landesgrenze *politisch sinnvoll nutzen* möchte.
Da hilft doch die persönliche Meinung eines MTBr, der ohne 2mR glücklich ist kaum. Weil das ist selbstverständlich.
Hier würde eher die positive Meinung von 20 Bauern und Waldbesitzern aus Bayern helfen. Finden tut man öffentlich aber nur das Gegenteil.


tib02 schrieb:


> Um mal Weg unter 2m Breite zu fahren z. B.


Mir ging es um Herrn *Hauk, Minister für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz* . Ich glaube nicht, dass er daran interssiert ist, legal auf Wegen unter 2m Breite zu biken.
Zieht euch das Podcast-Interview rein.
U.a. befürwortet er die Illegalität, in der wir uns befinden. Es stört ihn kein bisschen und er will es auch nicht flächendeckent kontrollieren (lassen). Es will nur den langen Hebel in der Hand behalten, uns ohne Diskussion da auszusperren, wo es ihm und seinen "Freunden" in den Kram passt.

Das ist in vielen Bereichen durchaus eine tragbare Lösung. Für mehr als 95% der Singletrail-KM wird das gut funktionieren. Es gibt mal Stunk, man existiert neben einander, in den meisten Fällen hat keine Seite genug Energie, eine offizielle Änderung herbeizuklagen und da wo sich die nicht-Biker wirklich gestört fühlen haben sie die Macht "ihre Lösung" zu erzwingen.
Diese "Lösung" erträgt dann ein Großteil der Biker und der Rest ist dann eben nicht nur ein bisschen illegal, sondern richtig kriminell. 

Frage: gibt es rechtlich einen Unterschied, ob ich die 2mR missachte oder eine Sperrung?

Darüber hinaus stellt sich die Frage: dient dieser Thread

einem Kaffeeplausch
wünsch dir was
konkreten Ideen, wie WIR an unserer Situation etwas ändern können

Zu dieser Frage gibt es ja mehrere Haltungen

bringt sowieso nix
ich glaube daran, dass ich etwas bewirken/ ändern kann
bringt sowieso nix, ich werde dennoch versuchen Flagge für meine Sache zu zeigen (und damit meine ich mehr als in diesem Thread die Maximalposition "die 2mR muss weg" einzunehmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist, wie man diesen Blick über die Landesgrenze *politisch sinnvoll nutzen* möchte.
> Da hilft doch die persönliche Meinung eines MTBr, der ohne 2mR glücklich ist kaum. Weil das ist selbstverständlich.
> Hier würde eher die positive Meinung von 20 Bauern und Waldbesitzern aus Bayern helfen. Finden tut man öffentlich aber nur das Gegenteil.


Die Rechtslage um Baden-Württemberg herum, geht sicher nicht auf Radfahrer zurück, die eine 2-Meter-Regel nicht gut finden, sondern sie sorgt schlicht für einen vernünftigen Interessenausgleich.

Beispiel aus Bayern:
Begründung der Bayerischen Staatsregierung zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz 2011 vom 06.10.2010 (Drucksache 16/5872) zu Art. 26:
Zu Art. 26
§ 59 Abs. 1 BNatSchG gewährleistet als allgemeiner Grundsatz des Naturschutzes für jedermann ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht der freien Landschaft. § 59 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BNatSchG überlässt den Ländern die Regelung von Einzelheiten zum Erholungs- und Betretungsrecht. Der Abschnitt über die Erholung in der freien Natur übernimmt daher –mit Ausnahme von Art. 28 BayNatSchG – die bisherigen Regelungen des V. Abschnitts BayNatSchG. Dieser Abschnitt hat sich seit seiner Einführung 1973 bewährt und war Vorbild für zahlreiche Naturschutzgesetze anderer Länder. Die Regelungen befrieden auf der einen Seite Konflikte zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch im Verhältnis zu Grundeigentümern und gewährleisten auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur.


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (24. Juni 2020)

Ich hab das an anderer Stelle schonmal gefragt: Wurde denn in BaWü jemals ein Bußgeld an einen Radfahrer auf Basis der 2m-Regel verhängt? Und wäre es in dem Fall dann nicht interessant den Weg über z.B. ein Verwaltungsgericht zu gehen und so ggf. eine Gesetzesänderung zu erzwingen?


----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2020)

@Sun on Tour 
Vielen Dank. Sehr langer Text. Hugh.
Radfahren wird überhaupt nicht explizit eingeschränkt. Interessant ist auch, dass eine Rücksichtnahme auf andere Naturnutzer nicht erwähnt wird, sondern nur gegenüber dem Eigner.
So habe ich es zumindest beim selektiven Suchwortquerlesen verstanden.

Die Antwort von unserem Herrn Hauk: 
1. Förderalismus
2. BW hat die höchste Bevölkerungsdichte im ländl. Raum
3. BW hat den größten Wandereranteil im Vergleich (Schwarzwald)


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> 3. BW hat den größten Wandereranteil im Vergleich (Schwarzwald)


Sind Dir die Alpen ein Begriff?

P.S.: Für mich wird die Intention Deiner Beiträge immer undurchsichtiger...


----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Sind dir die Alpen ein Begriff?


Warum macht ihr mich für das Geschwätz dieses Ministers verantwortlich. Ich zitiere ihn nur.
Hört euch endlich mal das Podcast-Interview an. Dann versteht ihr auch meine Beiträge.
Ich habe ja vorher schon geschrieben, dass er für mich mind 2x lügt im Interview.

Er selbst hat ja auch bestätigt, dass keine gesicherten Daten Grundlage für die initiale Entscheidung oder Folgeentscheidungen war:
"Das Ganze ist *erfahrungsbasiert*, wir haben da keine umfassenden Aufnahmen gemacht. Weil das wiederum einen unverhältnismäßig hohen Steueraufwand bedeuten würde.*"Minister Peter Hauk* 
Da stellt sich doch die Frage, wie die Biker die Kosten für valide Daten stemmen sollten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juni 2020)

Ich sage mal so:
Die Beiträge der letzten Tage haben für Leute, die sich schon länger mit dem Thema beschäftigen keine neuen Erkenntnisse gebracht und mit der Forensuche hätte man da auch einiges ganz schnell selbst finden können. Da gehören auch Aussagen eines Ministers Hauk von vor zwei Jahren dazu.


----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2020)

Ich sage es mal:
Dann machen deine Antworten noch weniger Sinn.
->


JensDey schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus stellt sich die Frage: dient dieser Thread
> 
> einem Kaffeeplausch
> wünsch dir was
> ...


----------



## wastis (24. Juni 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich sage mal so:
> Die Beiträge der letzten Tage haben für Leute, die sich schon länger mit dem Thema beschäftigen keine neuen Erkenntnisse gebracht


Für Leute die sich neu mit dieser Materie befassen, schon. Wer hat schon Lust 313 Seiten auf nützliche Information zu durchwühlen. Das meiste sind ja eh Beschwerden über Einzelerfahrungen.



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> und mit der Forensuche hätte man da auch einiges ganz schnell selbst finden können. Da gehören auch Aussagen eines Ministers Hauk von vor zwei Jahren dazu.


Na dann ist es ja schön, dass es alte Hasen in diesem Bereich gibt, die einen in die richtige Richtung weisen können. Es ist immer besser Neulinge zu unterstützen als niederzubügeln.



JensDey schrieb:


> Frage: gibt es rechtlich einen Unterschied, ob ich die 2mR missachte oder eine Sperrung?


Bin jetzt keine Anwalt, aber ich vermute der "Vorsatz" mach auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied. Wenn man eine aktive Sperrung überwindet (z.B. Schild, gespanntes Band, etc. ) kann man schlecht argumentieren, man hätte nicht vorsätzlich gehandelt. Dass hat dann auch Einfluss auf das Strafmaß.

Nachtrag:
*"Vorsatz im Verkehrsrecht*

Wird ein Vergehen im *Straßenverkehr mit Vorsatz gegangen*, so können sich die Bußgelder laut *§ 3 Abs. 4a BKatV* (Bußgeldkatalogverordnung) verdoppeln, da diese lediglich Regelbußgelder sind. Das bedeutet, dass Vorsatz im Verkehrsrecht besonders schwer sanktioniert wird."

Im NSG ist es deutlich teurer. 

Seite 77 im folgenden Dokument.



			https://um.baden-wuerttemberg.de/fileadmin/redaktion/m-um/intern/Dateien/Dokumente/2_Presse_und_Service/Service/Rechtsvorschriften/181201_Anlage_Bussgeldkatalog-Umwelt.pdf


----------



## Deleted 381521 (24. Juni 2020)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Ich hab das an anderer Stelle schonmal gefragt: Wurde denn in BaWü jemals ein Bußgeld an einen Radfahrer auf Basis der 2m-Regel verhängt? Und wäre es in dem Fall dann nicht interessant den Weg über z.B. ein Verwaltungsgericht zu gehen und so ggf. eine Gesetzesänderung zu erzwingen?


die 2m regel scheint für mich nur in ballungszentren wirkliche relevanz zu haben.
hier interessiert es niemand (vielleicht wenige mir unbekannte personen...) und man einigt sich untereinander.
auch die wandere haben was davon wenn wir mtber die potentiellen wanderwege in schuss halten.


----------



## sibu (24. Juni 2020)

Das Landeswaldgesetz BW sieht  für das Radfahren als Ordnungswidrigkeit eine Geldstrafe bis zu 2.500 €, in schweren Fällen bis zu 10.000 € vor. Im Naturschutzgesetz sind wir bei maximal 15.000 €. Das wird aber auch im Einzelfall mit Sicherheit an der Verhältnismäßigkeit gemessen. Sollten in einem Naturschutzgebiet z.B. Vögel bei der Brut gestört werden, werden da auch mit Sicherheit andere Hausnummern aufgerufen, als wenn man einfach ohne nachweisbare Störung nur durchfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2020)

Aua. das ist ja ne Ecke teurer, als ich dachte. Da muss man schon darauf achten, dass man die Verhältnismäßigkeit auf seiner Seite behält.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juni 2020)

In dem Thread ist bestimmt erst kürzlich wieder der "Umwelt-Bußgeldkatalog" für BaWü verlinkt worden. Die effektiven Tarife sind so niedrig, dass sich da bisher niemand, trotz umfänglicher Unterstützung durch die DIMB, zum Durchfechten der Verfahren durchringen konnte.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juni 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Es will nur den langen Hebel in der Hand behalten, uns ohne Diskussion da auszusperren, wo es ihm und seinen "Freunden" in den Kram passt.





JensDey schrieb:


> Hier würde eher die positive Meinung von 20 Bauern und Waldbesitzern aus Bayern helfen.





JensDey schrieb:


> dass er für mich mind 2x lügt im Interview.


Selbst 200 positive Meldungen aus wo auch immer werden den Minister weder am Lügen hindern noch ihn dazu bewegen den Hebel aus der Hand zu geben. Den kann ihm nur die Legislative wegnehmen.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Juni 2020)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Ich hab das an anderer Stelle schonmal gefragt: Wurde denn in BaWü jemals ein Bußgeld an einen Radfahrer auf Basis der 2m-Regel verhängt? Und wäre es in dem Fall dann nicht interessant den Weg über z.B. ein Verwaltungsgericht zu gehen und so ggf. eine Gesetzesänderung zu erzwingen?


Das hier ist der Verwarngeldkatalog.
http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...-VVBW000009885&psml=bsbawueprod.psml&max=true
Übertreten der 2 Meter Regel oder fahren abseits vom Weg soll im Regelfall nur mündl. verwarnt werden. Der Regelsatz ist zwischen 10-40.- EUR. Es kann aber theoretisch nach oben abgewichen werden, benötigt dann aber eine Begründung warum.
Es sind mir seit etwa 2014 fünf konkrete Fälle bekannt geworden, wo mir der Bescheid gesendet wurde. Die haben sich dann im Bereich 20 - 100.- abgespielt. Alle Fälle waren unglücklich gelaufen, weil gerade die falschen Leute aufeinander trafen. Bei zwei Fällen hatte ich empfohlen Widerspruch einzulegen, aber die Beteiligten wollten lieber bezahlen, was auch irgendwo verständlich ist anstatt sich auf einen jahrelangen Rechtsstreit einzulassen.
Vom Hörensagen sind mir noch ca. weitere 10 Fälle zugetragen worden, die sich in ähnlichen Beträgen abgespielt haben. Aber das sind halte Erzählungen wo jemand jemanden kennt, der mal verwarnt wurde. Oft ist der Fall viele Jahre alt und nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.
Wenn man das alles zusammen nimmt, dann ist ziemlich offensichtlich, dass die 2 Meter Regel in der Praxis nicht verfolgt wird.
Das sollte aber nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass die 2 Meter Regel nicht trotzdem beseitigt gehört. Wir sind am Thema dran. Der aktuelle Sachstand ist hier zusammengetragen.





						2-Meter-Regel Baden-Württemberg
					

2-Meter-Regel Baden-Württemberg




					www.dimb.de
				




Um das Problem zu verstehen. Es geht nicht mehr um Fakten, Argumente oder Studien. Das ist in meinen Augen alles geklärt. Es geht nur noch um Macht, Mehrheiten und damit um Akzeptanz bei den politischen Entscheidungsträgern.

Es liegt an uns Mountainbikern jetzt im anstehenden Landeswahlkampf unsere Interessen gegenüber der Politik zu formulieren und zu zeigen, dass wir diese Politik des Aussitzen nicht akzeptieren. Und dazu würde es helfen, wenn genau jetzt jeder Mountainbiker in BW seine Landtagskandidaten im Wahlkreis darauf anspricht, wie sie zum Thema 2 Meter Regel stehen.


----------



## Deleted 544390 (24. Juni 2020)

Frage:

Bin neulich auf nem Feldweg unterwegs gewesen, hatte Gras in der Mitte und Schotter in den Fahrrinnen, Autos sind da nicht erlaubt, am Beginn steht allerdings noch ein extra Schild, roter Kreis und unten
"Anlieger frei".

Pflaumt mich doch tatsächlich ein Opa an, der auf dem Weg unterwegs war, dass ich als Radfahrer da nich fahren dürfe, weil "Anlieger frei". Ich hab dann gesagt, "mag sein, aber ich bin kein Auto".
Stimmt das, was der da gesagt hat?


----------



## robzo (24. Juni 2020)

Engineer123 schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Bin neulich auf nem Feldweg unterwegs gewesen, hatte Gras in der Mitte und Schotter in den Fahrrinnen, Autos sind da nicht erlaubt, am Beginn steht allerdings noch ein extra Schild, roter Kreis und unten
> "Anlieger frei".
> ...


Google hilft...
Wenn im roten Kreis nichts drin ist, dann Durchfahrtsverbot/Verbot für alle Fahrzeuge, auch für Fahrräder, außer Anlieger.
Wenn im Kreis ein Auto.... dann Fahrradfahren erlaubt.








						Verkehrszusatzzeichen "Anlieger frei" | Führerscheine.de
					

Wem erlaubt das Zusatzzeichen 1020-30 "Anlieger frei" unter dem Verkehrszeichen Nr. 250 "Durchfahrt verboten" die Durchfahrt & wie definiert § 45 StV




					www.fuehrerscheine.de


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Juni 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Wenn im roten Kreis nichts drin ist, dann Durchfahrtsverbot/Verbot für alle Fahrzeuge, auch für Fahrräder, außer Anlieger.


So ganz einfach ist die Sache nicht.  Weil Verkehrsschilder zwar zu beachten sind. Aber viele der Schilder hängen da eigentlich unberechtigt und müssten gegen Zeichen 260 ausgetauscht werden, weil i.d.R. nach dem Betretungsrecht das Radfahren erlaubt ist. Die Behörden gehen das Thema aber nicht aktiv an wie dieser Blogbeitrag zeigt.
http://*****************/blog/?p=2912


----------



## robzo (24. Juni 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> So ganz einfach ist die Sache nicht.  Weil Verkehrsschilder zwar zu beachten sind. Aber viele der Schilder hängen da eigentlich unberechtigt und müssten gegen Zeichen 260 ausgetauscht werden, weil i.d.R. nach dem Betretungsrecht das Radfahren erlaubt ist. Die Behörden gehen das Thema aber nicht aktiv an wie dieser Blogbeitrag zeigt.
> http://*****************/blog/?p=2912


Wo das Schild hängt und ob das berechtigt ist, oder nicht, kann sicherlich vor Ort diskutiert und geprüft werden.
Zunächst hängt dort aber das Schild, es regelt das oben beschriebene Fahrverbot für sämtliche Fahrzeuge auf diesem Feldweg und damit hatte der Fußgänger zunächst Recht mit seiner Aussage.
Alles andere ist dann ein Streitfall mit Klärungsbedarf.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Juni 2020)

Wie geschrieben. So eindeutig ist das nicht. Klar kann man darüber diskutieren woran man erkennen kann wer ein Schild aufgestellt hat und ob es berechtigt ist. Aber gerade die Häufigkeit solcher Verbotsschilder z.B. in RLP vor Forstwegen legt nahe, dass diese eigentlich falsch sind. So führt Haufe aus:

*Beispiele für nichtige Verkehrszeichen *
_Ein von der unzuständigen staatlichen Forstverwaltung aufgestelltes Verkehrsverbotszeichen, das für einen in den Staatsforst verlaufenden tatsächlich öffentlichen Weg aufgestellt wurde._






						§ 39 Rechtmäßigkeit des aufgestellten Verkehrszeichens / B. Auch fehlerhafte Gebots- und ...
					

Rz. 96 Auch fehlerhafte Gebots- und Verbotszeichen sind grundsätzlich wirksam (vgl. § 43 Abs. 2 VwVfG). Rechtswidrige Verkehrszeichen müssen vom Verkehrsteilnehmer beachtet werden. Sie sind gültig und rechtsverbindlich. Das Gebots- und Verbotszeichen und damit der Verwaltungsakt ist ...




					www.haufe.de
				



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McBaren (24. Juni 2020)

Gibt auch hier im Forum einen Thread zu Zeichen 250:





						Zeichen 250 vor Waldwegen
					

Wenn man keine Probleme hat, macht man sich welche.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Juni 2020)

SWR Aktuell mit einem sehr schönen Bericht über Mountainbiken auf der schwäbischen Alb

Es kommt dabei gut heraus was Mountainbiken ausmacht. Erholung in einer schönen Landschaft und die eine oder andere fahrtechnische Herausforderung. Leider ist dieses Erlebnis offiziell aber nur auf sehr wenigen Strecken im Baden-Württemberg erlaubt, weil die 2-Meter-Regel landesweit pauschal das Fahren auf den attraktiven, naturbelassenen Wegen verbietet.
Gäste können sich aussuchen, wo sie eine Tour machen. Die Einheimischen möchten aber gute Bedingungen ab der Haustüre und nicht erst mit dem PKW anreisen. Deshalb muss die 2-Meter-Regel dringend überarbeitet werden.
Ich denke es wäre eine gute Idee wenn Mountainbikern diesen Bericht aufgreifen und die lokalen Landtagsabgeordneten in diesem Sinne zu kontaktieren, wie diese zur 2-Meter-Regel stehen.


			Landtag Baden Württemberg - Abgeordnetenprofile
		










						Mit dem Mountainbike rund um Albstadt
					

Die Strecken rund um Albstadt sind ein Paradies für Mountainbiker. Von anspruchsvollen Trails bis zum Feldweg: Es ist für jeden etwas dabei. Wir zeigen Touren mit dem Elektro-Mountainbike auf der Schwäbischen Alb.




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## robzo (28. Juni 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> SWR Aktuell mit einem sehr schönen Bericht über Mountainbiken auf der schwäbischen Alb
> 
> Es kommt dabei gut heraus was Mountainbiken ausmacht. Erholung in einer schönen Landschaft und die eine oder andere fahrtechnische Herausforderung. Leider ist dieses Erlebnis offiziell aber nur auf sehr wenigen Strecken im Baden-Württemberg erlaubt, weil die 2-Meter-Regel landesweit pauschal das Fahren auf den attraktiven, naturbelassenen Wegen verbietet.
> Gäste können sich aussuchen, wo sie eine Tour machen. Die Einheimischen möchten aber gute Bedingungen ab der Haustüre und nicht erst mit dem PKW anreisen. Deshalb muss die 2-Meter-Regel dringend überarbeitet werden.
> ...


Da habe ich meine beiden örtlichen Abgeordneten doch gleich mal auf facebook darauf angesprochen (mal wieder...). Mal sehen, was sie so rückmelden.


----------



## topmech (29. Juni 2020)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder
Ein neutraler eher positiver Bericht übers Biken:








						Mountainbike-Tour in Wüstenrot
					

Fahrradfahren geht nicht nur auf gemütlichen Radwegen. Seit Jahren liegt Mountainbiken im Trend, auf und ab, quer durchs Gelände. Besonders Alpenüberquerungen werden immer beliebter. Aber auch bei uns im Land gibt es faszinierende Strecken. Zum Beispiel im Raum Heilbronn: mit Joe Thonig und...




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## trail_desire (29. Juni 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder
> Ein neutraler eher positiver Bericht übers Biken:
> 
> 
> ...


Langsam glaub ich doch, daß covid das Hirn befällt.....hier ja mal mit positiver Auswirkung bei den SWR-Leuten.....


----------



## ciao heiko (12. Juli 2020)

Schwäbische-Alb-Tourismus sieht in der 2-Meter-Regel ein Hindernis.

Die Tourismusverantwortlichen des schwäb. Alb Tourismus sehen in der 2-Meter-Regel ein Hindernis attraktive Strecken auszuweisen. So sind auch die neu ausgewiesenen "Löwentrails" bei Göppingen, mit nur 10% Trailanteil, für gute Fahrer zu langweilig. 
Der schwäbische Albverein und die Jäger hingegen verteidigen die Regelung. Ungeachtet, dass diese in der Praxis seit Jahren nicht beachtet wird. So lange der Albverein aber die Mountainbiker ablehnt, wird er wohl weiterhin die Wegpflege alleine machen müssen. Es wäre besser hier den Schulterschluß mit den Mountainbikern zu suchen, und die Wege gemeinsam zu pflegen. Denn genutzt werden sie von den Mountainbikern schon jetzt. 






						PressReader.com - Zeitungen aus der ganzen Welt
					

Digital newsstand featuring 7000+ of the world’s most popular newspapers & magazines. Enjoy unlimited reading on up to 5 devices with 7-day free trial.




					www.pressreader.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (12. Juli 2020)

Ich bin mir sicher einige werden auch schon von Mountainbikern gepflegt, sonst wären viele Wege nicht mehr da.


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Juli 2020)

Auch der Schwarzwaldtourismus räumt ein, dass es nicht gelingt attraktive Wege für Mountainbiker auszuweisen

_"Mountainbiken ist populär, doch Wanderer sowie Landwirte ebenso wie der Forst- und Naturschutz machen, was das Ausweisen von Bike-Strecken anbelangt, Einsprüche geltend. Die in Baden-Württemberg geltende Regel, wonach die Wege zum Biken mindestens zwei Meter breit sein müssen, stößt in der Szene auf Kopfschütteln. Geeignete Wege werden nicht mehr kartografiert. Über die Hintergründe sprechen Sabine Paschold von der Dreisamtal-Tourismus und Sascha Hotz vom Verband Hochschwarzwald-Tourismus."_

Der weitere Artikel liegt hinter einer Paywall. Im Inhalt geht es darum, dass aufgrund vieler Einsprüche die Pläne gescheitert sind, attraktive Trails für Mountainbiker auszuweisen. Dabei gibt es Untersuchungen, dass die Menschen im Wald wenig Konflikte erleben. Es wird auf den guten Umgang in anderen Bundesländern verwiesen, die eine tolerantere Gesetzgebung haben.









						Warum gibt es keine Karten von neuen Mountainbikestrecken im Dreisamtal?
					

Kirchzarten hat in der Mountainbikeszene einen Namen. Wenn Radler aber in die Tourist-Information gehen, bekommen sie dort veraltete Karten. Das liegt auch an alten Interessenskonflikten.




					www.badische-zeitung.de


----------



## prince67 (13. Juli 2020)

Jetzt in der Covid Krise wurde doch von allen Seiten immer wieder betont, dass es für die Einschränkungen der Freiheitsrechte triftige Gründe braucht.


JensDey schrieb:


> "Das Ganze ist *erfahrungsbasiert*, wir haben da keine umfassenden Aufnahmen gemacht. Weil das wiederum einen unverhältnismäßig hohen Steueraufwand bedeuten würde.*"Minister Peter Hauk*


Das sollte man dem Herrn Minister mal wieder in Gedächtnis rufen.


----------



## Lothar2 (13. Juli 2020)

Macht am Besten Urlaub in Sachsen. Hier gibt es verwahrloste Singletrail ohne Ende die dringend einer Befahrung bedürfen. Der Sachse bleibt leider auf gut ausgebauten Forstwegen und so wächst jede vom Forst beräumte Schotterpiste ins Tal binnen Jahresfrist wieder zu.


----------



## MtB55 (14. Juli 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Macht am Besten Urlaub in Sachsen. Hier gibt es verwahrloste Singletrail ohne Ende die dringend einer Befahrung bedürfen. Der Sachse bleibt leider auf gut ausgebauten Forstwegen und so wächst jede vom Forst beräumte Schotterpiste ins Tal binnen Jahresfrist wieder zu.


Mach doch mal einen Anruf.


----------



## robzo (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

falls es hier Biker aus dem Laucherttal gibt, die sich aktiv einbringen möchten:

*Stadtteilentwicklung
Die Ferienregion "Im Tal der Lauchert" möchte für Radfahrer und Mountainbiker attraktiver werden
 - Aufruf an engagierte Radfahrer und Mountainbiker zur Unterstützung unserer Projektgruppe -*


Die Ferienregion „Im Tal der Lauchert“ will für Fahrradfahrer und Mountainbiker gleichermaßen attraktiver werden. Um dieses Ziel zu erreichen ist eine gute Planung der künftigen Radwege- und Mountainbikestrecken-Infrastruktur wichtig. Hierbei hoffen wir auf eine tatkräftige Unterstützung durch engagierte Radfahrer und Mountainbiker in der Region. In den weiteren Schritten wird es nur im Miteinander von Radfahrern, Forst, Jägern, Waldbesitzern, Naturschutz und Grundstückseigentümern gelingen, alle Bedürfnisse und Vorgaben aufeinander abzustimmen, um so ein großes Projekt erfolgreich umzusetzen. Wir wollen daher in einem ersten Schritt die Akteure, die regelmäßig mit dem Rad oder dem Mountainbike in unserer Region unterwegs sind, in die künftige Streckenfindung der neuen Rundradwege für Tourenbiker und spezielle Strecken für Mountainbiker, mit in die weitere Planung einbeziehen.



*Wer also Interesse hat an dieser vorbereitenden Projektgruppe mitzuwirken, soll sich bei den bei den Tourismusbeauftragten der Ferienregion „Im Tal der Lauchert“ Alexandra Hepp unter der E-Mail-Adresse **[email protected]** bzw. Telefonnummer 07577 930-40 oder Carolin Schmid unter der E-Mail-Adresse **[email protected]** bzw. Telefonnummer 07574 406-131 bitte zeitnah melden. *



Wir wollen bereits im September eine erste Zusammenkunft planen und werden diejenigen, die sich auf diesen Aufruf hin gemeldet haben, persönlich einladen.



gez. Holger Jerg
Verbandsvorsitzender


----------



## Marshall6 (22. Juli 2020)

Hier mal ein aktueller Artikel aus dem Spiegel:








						Illegale Trails in Wäldern: Corona verschärft Konflikte ums Mountainbiken
					

Mountainbiker zieht es auf die Trails in Bergen und Wäldern. Wo keine Strecken ausgewiesen sind, greift die Szene selbst zu Spitzhacke und Schaufel - gerade in der Coronakrise. Das sorgt für Ärger.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## dopero (22. Juli 2020)

> Doch was heißt geeignet?
> Um das herauszufinden, setzen sich Politik, Tourismusorganisatoren, Land- und Forstwirtschaft und Freizeitsportler im Landkreis Miesbach an einen runden Tisch.


Echt jetzt? Ein runder Tisch für einen Sachverhalt, der bereits vom VGH Bayern ausführlich betrachtet wurde?


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juli 2020)

> Doch was heißt geeignet?


Alleine, dass man diese Frage im Jahr 2020 immer noch stellt, ... und meint damit Grundrechtseinschränkungen begründen zu können ... (auch in BaWü).


----------



## GG71 (23. Juli 2020)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein aktueller Artikel aus dem Spiegel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann ich leider auch bestätigen. Seit der Corona-Sperre hat sich das MTB-Aufkommen auf heimischen Trais vervielfacht mit der Folge, dass teils über 30 Jahre alte Trails innerhalb von paar Monaten ausschauen, wie Bikepark-Autobahn und dass es überall zig neue Lines (Abkürzungen, B-Varianten) entstanden sind ohne Rücksicht auf Irgendwas.
Das alles wird uns sicherlich noch auf die Füße fallen  
Und nein, es sind nicht die e-Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ein runder Tisch für einen Sachverhalt, der bereits vom VGH Bayern ausführlich betrachtet wurde?


Tja. Da sitzen bestimmt welche am Tisch mit dem Ziel, Einschränkungen zu verabreden die über die geltenden gesetzlichen Regelungen hinausgehen.
Ich hoffe nur den Vertretern der Radfahrer ist bewusst dass sie dazu kein Recht haben.


GG71 schrieb:


> Und nein, es sind nicht nur die e-Bikes.


So vielleicht?


----------



## GG71 (23. Juli 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So vielleicht?


1% (mit mir eingerechnet, ich fahre ja auch immer wieder mal die e-Möhre)
und
0% wenn es um die "Pickel & Schaufel Trailmodifikationen" bzw. "Hangabtrag by Freeride" geht.
Willst Du Pics oder kommst Du vorbei es selbst anzuschauen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ein runder Tisch für einen Sachverhalt, der bereits vom VGH Bayern ausführlich betrachtet wurde?



Das lieben die halt in den Amtsstuben: Formulare ausdrucken und durch die Gegend fahren, Vorschriften und Gesetze beleuchten, Versicherungen abschließen und Haftungsfragen klären. So ein Ortstermin mit Fotos und jungen Leuten macht sich in der Lokalpresse natürlich auch gut. Und wenn dann tatsächlich nach 30 Jahren der Trail fertig ist kostet er 200 000€ und ist völlig an den Anforderungen der Mountainbiker vorbei gebaut. 

Beispiel:









						Sigmaringen: Ausschuss sagt Nein zu „Mountainbike-Trails“
					

Sitzung des Sozial- und Verkehrsausschusses in Sigmaringen: Gutachter sieht Konfliktpotenzial für die Anlage. Die Verwaltung könnte sich mit Flowpark, ein räumlich begrenztes Gebiet für einen Rundkurs, anfreunden.




					www.suedkurier.de
				




Da gibt's Strecken die "Downhill" heißen aber größtenteils Bergauf führen. Sowas ähnliches gibt's auch in Bad Säckingen. Heißt glaub Sabine Spitz Parcour oder so. Ist natürlich alles zugewachsen, weil so wellige uphill Parcours niemand fahren will.

Der flowige Trail daneben ist seit Jahrzehnten im Legalisierungs-Sperrungs-Limbo. Momentan müssen mal wieder Anträge gestellt, Konzepte erarbeitet und Haftungsfragen geklärt werden...

Ich vermute fast dass das oft so eine Taktik ist um die naiven 16-jährigen hinzuhalten bis die die Lust verlieren und das Projekt einschläft: http://www.eggbergtrail.de/

Bin dort auch mal von einem Jäger verfolgt worden und der hat ganz sicher kein Interesse an einer Legalisierung des Trails.


----------



## Bluesboy (23. Juli 2020)

Hi,


Tabletop84 schrieb:


> und ist völlig an den Anforderungen der Mountainbiker vorbei gebaut.
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> ...


In der Tat ein Trauerspiel. Ein unglaublicher Sack voll Geld wurde da verbuddelt: Kein - nicht mal im entfentsten- Flow, nicht ein Anlieger, ein Belag wie Schmierseife und wie gesagt, gefühlt mehr uphill als sonstwas, alternativ eine "schwarze Abfahrt" mit Gegenverkehr. Das ist wirkich eine Katastrophe. Zumal abgesehen von erwähntem Franziskaner-Trail im eigentlichen Stadtgebiet Sigmaringen so viele Trails sind, dass man da locker einen Tag verbringen kann - vom Donau- und Schmeiental ganz zu schweigen. Aus erster Hand weiß ich, dass eine Mitarbeit bei der Planung von wirklich umtriebigen und fitten Locals aus dem östlichen Vorort nicht wirklich gewünscht war. Schade!


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juli 2020)

Interessanterweise rät ja auch der Typ dessen Agentur einen Großteil des Geldes eingesackt haben dürfte als Gutachter mit den üblichen Argumenten von Abfahrtsorientierten Trails ab. 

Das ist halt such so ein Ding: am Ende kommen dann Geschäftmacher daher die dann für einen Haufen Kohle im besten Fall einen Flowtrail in den Wald baggern und alles bleibt so wie es ist weil ambitionierte Fahrer weiterhin die Wanderwege fahren. 

Aber würde man einfach ein paar Trails im Donautal freigeben würde die Agentur ja nix verdienen...


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juli 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> am Ende kommen dann Geschäftmacher daher die dann für einen Haufen Kohle im besten Fall einen Flowtrail in den Wald baggern


Na immerhin. Normalerweise kommen da die "Irgendwas-mit-Medien-Typen" zum Zug; da gibt's eine Powerpoint-Präsi, ein paar neue Schilder und eine App.


----------



## Topanga (24. Juli 2020)

Der erhöhte Druck auf den Wanderwegen (seit Corona) - Biker und Fussgänger -   scheint die 2m Fraktion zu verstärkter Aktivität anzutreiben. Ganz neu Schilder auf einem bei Bikern sehr beliebten Trail oberhalb von Sulzburg (Baden).


----------



## Zep2008 (24. Juli 2020)

ist das zwischen Sulzburg und Bad Sulzburg rechte Talseite? da wurde mann ja schon vor 10Jahren dumm angemacht, selbst beim bergauffahren.


----------



## Topanga (24. Juli 2020)

Linke Talseite, beginnend nach Kastelberghütte, das erste Teilstück des Trails gehört noch zum Bettlerpfad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juli 2020)

Ich vermute eher auch Langeweile und Aktionismus durch Corona bedingte (Veranstaltungs-) - Ausfälle. Überlegt mal was das für Typen sind die Verbotsschilder geil finden und das die sonst gerne machen.


----------



## 2Burgen (26. Juli 2020)

Außer CDU Parteitag fällt mir nichts ein...


----------



## beuze1 (26. Juli 2020)

Topanga schrieb:


> Ganz neu Schilder auf einem bei Bikern sehr beliebten Trail oberhalb von Sulzburg (Baden).



So illegale Schilder entsorge ich immer direkt ?


----------



## redbull_86 (26. Juli 2020)

Zu den Schildern in Sulzburg:
Ich bin Local aus Sulzburg. Das Wegle nennt sich Himmelreich Wegle und wird vom Schwarzwald Verein gepflegt. Es ist der erste Abschnitt eines längeren Trails und sowohl für Wanderer wie auch für Biker eine beliebte Verbindung vom Castellberg-Parkplatz Richtung Sulzburg (in beiden Richtungen). Ich fahre den Trail seid ca 20 Jahren.
Verändert hat er sich eigentlich nur durch umgestürzte Bäume, den Bachlauf und durch den Kahlschlag in der ersten Hälfte (hier wurde Nadelholz durch Laubholz ersetzt, das in dieser Höhenlage natürliche  Arten darstellt) gepflanzt.

Es gab hier in der Corona Zeit leider verschiedene Vorfälle speziell auf diesem Trail die ich jetzt hier nicht weiter breittretten will.

Feststeht das es uns nichts hilft die Schilder einfach zu entfernen. Die Schilder sind von der Stadt aufgestellt worden. Der Trail ist per 2m Regel, die meines Erachtens abgeschafft gehört, sowieso gesperrt. 
Ich bitte sogar darum das alle aber auch gerade die Auswärtigen den Trail vorerst meiden, sonst gibt es evtl. bald noch mehr Sperren, noch mehr Ärger und für uns Locals richtig "Krieg" mit den Behörden, Wanderfraktion usw.
Im übrigen habe ich speziell diesen Trail mit der Schwarzwald Verein MTB Gruppe auch schon gepflegt. Der Schwarzwaldverein OG Sulzburg steht hinter meiner MTB Gruppe, Trails fahren ist okay aber man soll sich bitte an "Gemeinsam Natur Erleben" und die Trail Rules der DIMB halten.

viele Grüße aus Sulzburg!
ride on!


----------



## redbull_86 (28. Juli 2020)

Wo findet man eigentlich das Video von Minister Peter Hauk in dem er diese oben schon genannten "qualifizierten" Aussagen trifft? 
Hab schon in der ARD MEDIATHEK und bei YouTube gesucht aber leider nix gefunden.

Wenn's einer hat oder findet wäre ich um einen Link sehr dankbar!


----------



## Bluesboy (28. Juli 2020)

redbull_86 schrieb:


> Wo findet man eigentlich das Video von Minister Peter Hauk in dem er diese oben schon genannten "qualifizierten" Aussagen trifft?


Hi,
hier: Interview
Ist ohne Bild, aber du weißt ja bestimmt, wie er aussieht...
Gruß mit Blues
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbull_86 (28. Juli 2020)

Hey Blues Boy,
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich wusste nicht das dass ohne Bild ist 

Ich hab's mir angehört.... Da sagst nix mehr


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2020)

Da fehlen mir die Worte, omG!!!
Ob er schon mal wandern war?
Ist ja nicht so, als dass wir bei der ganzen 2m-Aktion nicht wussten, dass wir gegen steinerne Windmühlen kämpfen...


----------



## JensDey (29. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte das Interview ja vor 2 Monaten zum ersten mal entdeckt und verlinkt. Ich bin seit dem ziemlich hoffnungslos.


----------



## redbull_86 (29. Juli 2020)

@JensDey klar, bei solchen Worten denkt man, wir sind chancenlos. Aber ich denke wir müssen uns besser mit einander verbinden. Regional und dann überregional BW bzw. Deutschland weit. 

Ich bekomme hier immer mehr Leute hinter mich. Was der Schwarzwald Verein dazu sagt bleibt abzuwarten. 
Nächstes Jahr sind Landtagswahlen. Da kann man auch gut Mal den zur Wahl stehenden Politikern auf den Zahn fühlen...

Und selbst wenn wir es nicht schaffen, bis 2021, 4 (oder 5?) Jahre später ist wieder eine Landtagswahl. Zeit um sich besser darauf vorzubereiten. Die "alte Bruddler" Fraktion stirbt langsam aus. Ich kenne einige MTBiker die mit über 70 auch Singletrails fahren. Auch in den Gemeinderäten geht die alte Generation irgendwann...

Also Kopf hoch. Auf geht's  in die Vereine oder gründet was Neues und steht für unsere gemeinsame Leidenschaft ein!

Viele Grüße aus Sulzburg


----------



## .Konafahrer. (29. Juli 2020)

redbull_86 schrieb:


> Ich hab's mir angehört.... Da sagst nix mehr


Habe vor ein paar Jahren zufällig eines der höchsten Tiere des Forst BW kennen gelernt:





Inhaltlich war der auch voll auf "Parteilinie" und hatte nicht einen Hauch von Verständnis. Seine erste Frage an mich war nur ob ich Mitglied im DIMB sei ...


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juli 2020)

redbull_86 schrieb:


> @JensDey klar, bei solchen Worten denkt man, wir sind chancenlos. Aber ich denke wir müssen uns besser mit einander verbinden. Regional und dann überregional BW bzw. Deutschland weit.
> 
> Ich bekomme hier immer mehr Leute hinter mich. Was der Schwarzwald Verein dazu sagt bleibt abzuwarten.
> Nächstes Jahr sind Landtagswahlen. Da kann man auch gut Mal den zur Wahl stehenden Politikern auf den Zahn fühlen...
> ...


Net nur die Brutler, warten bis der Kretsche ne Grätsche macht ?


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (1. August 2020)

So langsam finde ich es nicht mehr lustig!  Auf einer Strecke von 500m Trail wurden sicher 10-12 Bäume derart verunstaltet. Ich kann nur noch den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## Mountain77 (4. August 2020)

Erst dachte ich, wieder son Hetz Dingen, aber dann.. Wow, mal ein recht ausgewogener Artikel und das auf web.de:




__





						Kleinkrieg am Berg: So bekämpfen sich Wanderer und Mountainbiker
					

Beleidigungen, Faustschläge, Nagelfallen: Der Kleinkrieg am Berg nimmt immer gefährlichere Züge an. Nun versuchen verschiedene Initiativen, den Konflikt zu entschärfen.




					web.de


----------



## ciao heiko (5. August 2020)

Evtl. ganz interessant:








						Erschlagener Auerhahn: Täter muss in Haft & 1000 € an NABU zahlen
					

Vergangenen August erschlugen zwei Betrunkene einen Auerhahn: Nun verurteilte das Amtsgericht die beiden jungen Männer.




					www.jagderleben.de
				




Hintergründe dazu:








						Feldberg: Auerhahn getötet: Tätern drohen bis zu fünf Jahre Haft
					

Streng geschützten Auerhahn bedrängt und totgeschlagen. Laurentiusfest-Image leidet stark.




					www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de


----------



## Mausoline (5. August 2020)

Interessant, ein Täter ist Jäger und darf nur 1/2 Jahr  nicht jagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H33 (6. August 2020)

Mann könnte aus dem Urteil lernen: 

betrunken auf einem Trail unter 2m Breite fahren wirkt sich strafmildernd aus, weil man in dem Zustand ja die Wegreite nicht richtig einschätzen kann..........


----------



## GG71 (6. August 2020)

H33 schrieb:


> betrunken auf einem Trail


Trinke richtig, ab 3,0 Promille kann Schuldunfähigkeit angenommen werden.
Ach so:
Führerschein ist dann weg ;-)


----------



## ruedigold (9. August 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Das kann ich leider auch bestätigen. Seit der Corona-Sperre hat sich das MTB-Aufkommen auf heimischen Trais vervielfacht mit der Folge, dass teils über 30 Jahre alte Trails innerhalb von paar Monaten ausschauen, wie Bikepark-Autobahn und dass es überall zig neue Lines (Abkürzungen, B-Varianten) entstanden sind ohne Rücksicht auf Irgendwas.
> Das alles wird uns sicherlich noch auf die Füße fallen
> Und nein, es sind nicht die e-Bikes.


Komme gerade aus dem Wallis. Kann das nur bestätigen. Tourismus, der Natur zerstört, ist sowas von out.  
Die Behörden werden einschreiten, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## ciao heiko (12. August 2020)

*Schwarzwaldverein öffnet sich dem Thema Mountainbike immer mehr.
"Sind Diskussion um die 2-Meter-Regel nicht überholt?".*

Ganz frisch im Briefkasten lag bei uns heute das Mitgliedermagazin des Schwarzwaldvereines. Das Oberthema ist Radfahren und da kommt auch das Mountainbiken nicht zu kurz. Sehr erfreulich ist dabei eine zunehmende Offenheit für das Thema. In mehreren Beiträgen wird von den Autoren die 2-Meter-Regel offen in Frage gestellt. Besonders hervorheben möchten wir den Artikel "Wanderer und Mountainbiker - eine überfällige Fusion" von Ewald Elsäßer. Herr Elsäßer war Leiter des Forstamtes Ortenaukreis und teilt in seinen Beobachtungen mit, dass viele Wege alleine durch die Nutzung durch Mountainbikes offen gehalten werden. Und so stellt er auch folgerichtig die Frage: "Sind Diskussion um die 2-Meter-Regel nicht überholt?".







						Der Schwarzwald - aktuelle Ausgabe
					

Der Schwarzwald - die Vereinszeitschrift des Schwarzwaldvereins erscheint viermal im Jahr. Auf dieser Seite finden Sie Informetionen zum Inhalt der jeweils letzten erschienenen Ausgabe.



					www.schwarzwaldverein.de


----------



## mw.dd (12. August 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> "Sind Diskussion um die 2-Meter-Regel nicht überholt?"


Falsche Frage. Solange es die 2mR gibt, ist die Diskussion darum nicht überholt.
Deswegen ist der Satz 


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Schwarzwaldverein öffnet sich dem Thema Mountainbike immer mehr


auch falsch bis nichtssagend. Richtig wäre:
Der SWV drückt sich weiterhin um eine klare Stellungnahme.


----------



## dopero (12. August 2020)

Das ist doch die eigentliche Begründung für den "Vorstoß" in diesem Artikel.





> Sind Schwarzwaldvereine nicht oft überaltert und sind Mountainbiker nicht oft jüngere Menschen mit ähnlichen Zielen, die wir für den Verein gewinnen könnten?




Wie antiquiert auch die Denkweise beim Autor des Artikels ist, zeigt sich im darauf folgenden Absatz:


> Häufig sind das die Menschen, die früher mit dem örtlichen, heute oft nicht mehr existenten Radfahrverein unterwegs waren.Diese Generation erlebt gerade eine Radfahr-Renaissance und ist dabei oft vereinsmäßig heimatlos. Für die wären doch die Ortsvereine des Schwarzwaldvereins eine willkommene neue Heimat. Abwechslung täte ihnen gut, einmal Wandern, einmal Radfahren.


Das Bild, nachdem man für irgend eine Aktivität einen Verein als Heimat benötigen würde, ist schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr zeitgemäß, aber leider auch gleichzeitig der Grund warum Mountaibiker eine eher schlechte Interessenvertretung haben.


----------



## redbull_86 (12. August 2020)

@dopero du wiedersprichst dir selbst. Und doch verstehe ich was du meinst. Zum biken inkl. Singletrails braucht man keinen Verein. 

Aber um eine bestehende Regel wie die #w2mR abzuschaffen braucht es eben doch eine Interessensvertretung, sprich einen e.V.

Ich bin im Schwarzwald Verein Sulzburg als Leiter der MTB Gruppe aktiv und kam in dem heute erschienen Heft auch zu Wort.
Ich denke mit jedem Biker der im Schwarzwald Verein für uns Biker spricht kippt die Stimmung langsam in die Richtung wo wir es gerne hätten. 

Auf Grund dieses Artikels kann ja auch jeder Mal jemanden fragen der im Schwarzwald Verein ist wie er zum Thema steht.

Damit kann man bei manchen Leute in ihren Standpunkt verändern.

Viele Grüße aus Sulzburg

Andreas Stoll


----------



## ciao heiko (3. September 2020)

MTB-Demo am Samstag in Stuttgart. Ich werde auch da sein. 



*MTB-Demo in Stuttgart "Für ein legales MTB-Trailnetz in Stuttgart - Novellierung der sog. 2-Meter-Regel"

Samstag, 05.09.2020, 14:30Uhr auf dem Marktplatz vor dem Stuttgarter Rathaus.*

Danach kann noch auf dem Woodpecker gefahren werden, der einzigen legalen Mountainbike-Strecke in Stuttgart.

Vielleicht wird dann sichtbar wie absurd die Idee ist, dass wir alle nur auf dem Woodpecker fahren sollen.

Kommt mit euren MTBs und im MTB-Outfit zur Demo, so dass wir als Mountainbiker erkannt werden.

ACHTUNG:
Habt eine Mund-Nasen-Schutzmaske während der Demo immer bereit, tragt sie gegebenenfalls und haltet den nötigen Sicherheitsabstand von 2m dauerhaft ein.
Die Demo wird nur unter Einhaltung der Corona-Sicherheitsvorkehrungen stattfinden!

TEILEN:
Bitte in eurer MTB-Community teilen und zahlreich erscheinen!

PS:

_Anlass unserer Demo sind die aktuellen Polizei-Kontrollen im Stuttgarter Wald. Es gibt derzeit wahrscheinlich dringendere gesellschaftliche Themen, aber die Stuttgarter Stadtverwaltung hält es offenbar für wichtig und notwendig, ausgerechnet jetzt die sogenannte 2-Meter-Regel mit Kontrollen im Wald durchzusetzen. Wir haben für dieses Vorgehen wenig Verständnis, denn die Stuttgarter Mountainbiker versuchen seit Jahren mit konstruktiven Vorschlägen eine Lösung anzubieten und legale Möglichkeiten für das Mountainbiken zu schaffen. Diese Angebote wurden aber von der Stadtverwaltung über Jahre hinweg ignoriert und auf die lange Bank geschoben. Auch für die angekündigte Kooperation der Stadt mit den Mountainbikern im Rahmen eines Naherholungskonzepts sind die aktuellen Kontrollen das falsche Signal. Wir fordern daher die Stadtverwaltung dazu auf, endlich offen und fair mit dem Thema umzugehen, die Mountainbiker pro-aktiv einzubinden und bis zur Umsetzung des Naherholungskonzepts eine konstruktive und realistische Zwischenlösung anzubieten._

MTB STGT – Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V.

*Ich hoffe auf jeden einzelnen von euch, lasst uns den Marktplatz vollmachen!

Benedikt Herré*
1. Vorstand MTB-Stuttgart e.V.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. September 2020)

Guter Bericht in der SWR Landesschau über die Mountainbike Demonstration heute in Stuttgart.
Vielen Dank an unseren Mitgliedsverein Mountainbike Stuttgart für die Organisation. 









						Mountainbiker wehren sich gegen bestehende Regeln
					

Hunderte Biker haben sich am Samstag in Stuttgart versammelt, um für ihr Recht im Wald zu kämpfen. Im Fokus: die sogenannte Zwei-Meter-Regel.




					www.swr.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-Bike (7. September 2020)

@ciao heiko 

 Tour-Forum:  Anzeige wegen fahren auf Wegen umter 2m.







						NEWS - RENNRÄDER - PROFI-RADSPORT - EVENTS - KAUFBERATUNG | TOUR
					

TOUR | NEWS - RENNRÄDER - PROFI-RADSPORT - EVENTS - KAUFBERATUNG




					forum.tour-magazin.de


----------



## Kallo56 (11. September 2020)

GG71 schrieb:


> Trinke richtig, ab 3,0 Promille kann Schuldunfähigkeit angenommen werden.
> Ach so:
> Führerschein ist dann weg ;-)



Haha, ich denke, mit 3,0 Promille ist man mehr als schuldfähig. Wer so viele trinkt und sich dann durch so einen schmalen Weg quetscht, der ist sicherlich ein Künstler, wenn er es überhaupt über die ersten 100m schafft ;-)


----------



## Traufradler (23. September 2020)

Hat jemand heute morgen, 23.3., im SWR3-Radio in der Morning-Show auch die Berichte und Stimmen zu Mountainbikern in Verbindung mit der 2m-Regel in BaWü gehört? Habs leider nur mit einem halben Ohr mitbekommen. 
Gibts das noch irgendwo zum Nachhören? Habe noch nichts finden können...


----------



## sibu (23. September 2020)

Die heutige Sendung der MorningShow ist ganz oben, aber ob alle Beiträge dabei sind, musst du selber reinhören.


----------



## derSteffen (23. September 2020)

Bei knapp 3 min geht’s los. Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme seien die Zauberworte- so der Konsens aller Beiträge.


----------



## Mountain77 (13. Oktober 2020)

Gerade zufällig reinschaut, geht nicht um Mountainbiker, hab aber noch Stichwort waldtypische Gefahren und Betretungsrecht mitbekommen.








						Der Waldretter: Gefahr durch kaputte Bäume
					

Waldschäden überall, die Lage an Autostraßen und Wanderwegen ist dramatisch. Marode Bäume stellen eine echte Gefahr da. Als Revierförster in Weilheim im Kreis Waldshut  ist Gregor Allgeier auch für die Sicherheit zuständig. Aber bevor er die Problembäume abholzen lassen kann, muss er sie erstmal...




					www.swrfernsehen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (2. November 2020)

In einem Gespräch, mit den Grünen Abgeordneten Sandra Boser und Thomas Marwein, konnten wir auf die Problematik der 2-Meter-Regel aufmerksam machen. Gemeinsam mit dem Tourismus und dem Ortenauer Forstamt gab es eine Videokonferenz. Der Tourismus stellte fest, dass gerade in der Ortenau die versprochene Ausweisung von Mountainbike Strecken auf der Stelle tritt. Die Privatwaldbesitzer blockieren die Streckenplanungen. Wir konnten auf die bundesweiten Empfehlungen der Arbeitsgruppe WaSEG des BMEL verweisen, die ein einheitliches Betretungsrecht, und einen Ausgleich der Ökosystemleistungen für Waldbesitzer, vorschlägt. Dies wäre eine unkomplizierte und schnelle Lösung für alle Interessensgruppen. 









						Ortenauer Grüne stellen Verbesserungen für Mountainbiker in Aussicht - Offenburg - Badische Zeitung
					

Von acht beschlossenen Mountainbike-Strecken in der Ortenau wurden erst zwei realisiert. Das war ein Thema einer Diskussion zwischen Landtagsabgeordneten und einem Offenburger Mountainbiker.




					www.badische-zeitung.de


----------



## fwmone (10. November 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Wie antiquiert auch die Denkweise beim Autor des Artikels ist, zeigt sich im darauf folgenden Absatz:



Mich erinnert das ein wenig an die Medienindustrie vor einigen Jahren noch: Da gingen Abmahnfluten an Filesharer raus, da hat man legal kaufenden DVD-Zuschauern ewig lange "Gell, du weißt, alles illegal!!!"-Screens eingeblendet, statt einfach zeitgemäße Lizenzmodelle anzubieten. Mal sehen, ob es sich fürs Mountainbiken auch so positiv entwickeln wird...


----------



## DMLRUS (24. November 2020)

Gute Neuigkeiten aus Raum Lörrach.










						Weil am Rhein: Idee stößt schon auf Begeisterung - Verlagshaus Jaumann
					

Sport: Michael Kuttler setzt sich für legale Mountainbike-Trails in der Region ein. Vereinsgründung geplant.




					www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de
				













						MTB Lörrach e.V. Community | Facebook
					

Hi, Community! Dies ist unsere geschlossene Gruppe für Vereinsmitglieder. Hier könnt ihr euch austauschen, verabreden, Teile tauschen, Biken lieben.  Bitte folgt auch unserer Facebookseite um nichts...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## robzo (23. Dezember 2020)

Heute im Reutlinger General-Anzeiger wurde über die neuen "offiziell erlaubten" Mountainbikestrecken im Schönbuch bei Tübingen berichtet. Weiß jemand, ob es sich dabei um "echte" Mountainbikestrecken mit Trails etc. handelt, oder sind das wieder mal so Forstraßen-Exkursionen?









						Drei neue Strecken für Mountainbiker im Naturpark Schönbuch ausgewiesen - Kreis Tübingen - Reutlinger General-Anzeiger - gea.de
					

Vertreter von Mountainbike-Organisationen wurden bei der Planung mit ins Boot geholt, damit der Naturschutz gewährleistet bleibt.




					www.gea.de
				





und hier









						Mountainbiker treten jetzt legal ins Pedal
					

Nach intensiver Planungsarbeit ist das neue Besucherleitsystem für den Naturpark Schönbuch nahezu installiert. Die wesentlichste Neuerung ist ein attraktives Ange-bot für Mountainbiker.




					www.naturpark-schoenbuch.de


----------



## damage0099 (23. Dezember 2020)

Guckst du hier die letzten Beiträge:






						MTB Reutlingen/Tübingen - Teil 2
					

Wie gesagt ich komm gerne mal runter zum schippen, sollte halt derzeit möglichst Corona konform ablaufen (Pn beschde)




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## robzo (23. Dezember 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Guckst du hier die letzten Beiträge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Februar 2021)

Der Wahlkampf hat in Baden-Württemberg begonnen. Wir haben für Euch die Wahlprogramme auf Inhalte zum Mountainbiken durchgesehen. Alle Wahlprogrammaussagen zum Mountainbiken findet ihr zusammengefasst auf unserer Webseite.








						Wahlprogramme zum Mountainbiken in Baden-Württemberg
					

Wir haben für Euch die Wahlprogramme der Parteien für die Landtagswahl am 14.03.2021 durchgelesen und geschaut, ob wir dort etwas zum Thema MTB finden...




					www.dimb.de


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Februar 2021)

Von den relevanten Parteien kommt leider nur das übliche nebulöse blabla mit dem sich nix ändern wird. Können die nicht wenigstens eine klare Aussage zur 2m-Regel machen?

Ich finde die Magazine sollten da mal konkreter nachfragen. Also wie steht man zur 2m-Regel und was wird konkret für das legale befahren von Singletrailas schmalen Wanderwege gemacht?


----------



## dopero (13. Februar 2021)

Und warum müssen das jetzt wieder schmale Wanderwege sein?
Reichen schmale Wege nicht?


----------



## orangerauch (13. Februar 2021)

...alles bleibt beim alten, bis die Kohorte ausgestorben ist die noch nie auf einem dieser mondesbaigs gesessen ist,
muss man wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2021)

orangerauch schrieb:


> ...alles bleibt beim alten, bis die Kohorte ausgestorben ist die noch nie auf einem dieser mondesbaigs gesessen ist,
> muss man wissen.


Sag ich schon immer.
Aussitzen.


----------



## cännondäler__ (13. Februar 2021)

Hallo orangerauch,
leider kommen da welche nach: Die übelste Anmache gegenüber jemandem aus meiner Gruppe auf einer Tour kam von einem geschätzt 35jährigen Typ, der mit seiner Frau/Freundin unterwegs war. Ich muss allerdings eingestehen: Da trafen sich 2 typische Alpha-Männchen, die nicht auf Deeskalation aus waren. Aber ich will damit sagen: diese Ansichten sterben nicht aus.
cännondäler


----------



## orangerauch (14. Februar 2021)

cännondäler__ schrieb:


> Hallo orangerauch,
> leider kommen da welche nach: Die übelste Anmache gegenüber jemandem aus meiner Gruppe auf einer Tour kam von einem geschätzt 35jährigen Typ, der mit seiner Frau/Freundin unterwegs war. Ich muss allerdings eingestehen: Da trafen sich 2 typische Alpha-Männchen, die nicht auf Deeskalation aus waren. Aber ich will damit sagen: diese Ansichten sterben nicht aus.
> cännondäler


Hast du diesen Anmacher bei der Gelegenheit  mal gefragt, ob er selbst schon mal auf einem dieser mondenbalgs gesessen ist. Würde ich mal tun wenn mich mal ein Nachkömmling aus dieser Kohorte dumm anmacht. Wäre echt super gespannt auf seine Antwort...😉


----------



## cännondäler__ (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo orangerauch,
gute Idee, werde ich das nächste Mal tun (hoffe es ist nicht so bald, den darauf kann ich verzichten). In dem Fall kam ich aber gar nicht zu Wort bei den 2 Alpha-Männchen.
cännondäler


----------



## orangerauch (15. Februar 2021)

Bei Alphamännchen ist das latürnich schwierig. Da empfiehlt sich sicher erst mal die Frage, ob man auch mal zu Wort kommen darf..


----------



## JensDey (12. März 2021)

Bin über FB mit einer Lokalpolitikerin im Dialog. 
Nach einer ausweichenden Politiker/innen-Antwort hat sie immerhin einen konstruktiven Dialog zur 2mR angeboten. Mit dem Hinweis, ich wüsste ja, dass es an der gelebten Praxis bei uns nix ändern würde.


----------



## Ghoste (31. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
lange Zeit war ich nur stiller Mitleser hier im Thread.
Derzeit nimmt es bei uns im Landkreis allerdings Überhand.

Danke an das Forstamt, das uns Bikern immer mehr Wege offiziell frei gibt...
Sind jetzt ja 2m breit.


----------



## Lothar2 (31. März 2021)

Was soll man da noch sagen, irgendwie Schizophren ist das schon. Wenn die gendernden Waldbesitzenden wenigstens ganz still wären OK, aber dann noch frech so ein Schild hin pappen?


----------



## bastl-axel (1. April 2021)

Und nur weil du ein MTB besitzt, hast du irgendwelche Rechte auf fremden Gelände?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (1. April 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Und nur weil du ein MTB besitzt, hast du irgendwelche Rechte auf fremden Gelände?


Nope - nicht weil ich/wir oder wer auch immer ein MTB besitzen - sondern weils so im Gesetz verankert ist.

Von daher find ich das Schild auch ziemlich anmaßend, dass dort die Waldbesitzer/innen behaupten, sie würden irgendjemand etwas "ermöglichen". Das brauchts nämlich gar nicht.
Völlig falscher Ansatz - völlig falsche Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## bastl-axel (1. April 2021)

Grossvater schrieb:


> ..sondern weils so im Gesetz verankert ist..


Jo, und das Gesetz sagt halt: "Nur Wege ab 2 m Breite dürfen befahren werden".
Und sich sehr viele aber nicht dran halten, steht dieses Schild zur Erinnerung.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. April 2021)

Der Weg ist deutlich breiter als 2m.


----------



## Bluesboy (1. April 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-im-allgaeu.630611/post-17229617Hallo zusammen,
> lange Zeit war ich nur stiller Mitleser hier im Thread.
> Derzeit nimmt es bei uns im Landkreis allerdings Überhand.
> 
> ...


Ich dachte immer, dass ich hier im Umkreis alle Trails kenne, den hier habe ich aber auch erst kürzlich (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-im-allgaeu.630611/post-17229617) (3km vor der Haustür...) entdeckt. Es ist war der einzige gebaute Trail im Umkreis. Oben verlief er größtenteils auf einer Rückegasse, unten auf einem zugewachsenen Fußpfad, dort wurden über Baumstümpfe 1-2 Kicker gebaut, alles nicht der Rede wert.
Es ist schade, dass man hier in Riedlingen zwischen Bussen, Tautschbuch und Andelfinger Berg das Potential nicht ausnutzt, eine rege Bikeszene gibt es ja. Und dazu müsste man nicht mal ins nahe Große Lautertal oder ins obere Donautal (In SIG hat man ja lieber zigtausend Euro in einen "Trailpark" verbuddelt).
Es ist wie überall: Wir betreiben halt Wegepflege auf unsere Art und fahren die Trails, sonst wären sie nach einem Jahr eh zugewachsen. Oder der Forst rückt an und braucht teilweise mehrere Jahre, um ausgewiesene Wanderwege wieder herzurichten. Oder sie werden gleich "premiumisiert"... Der Dank sind dann die entsprechenden Kommentare der freiwilligen SAV-Wegewarte-Wanderer. Und  im http://sv-binzwangen.de/ müssen wir die bike-willigen Kids auf eine Warteliste setzten, mit dem Rest gehen wird dann halt illegal unsrem Hobby nach.


----------



## raftaa (1. April 2021)

Was ich mich schon länger frage ist: bei uns im Wald gibt's Wege, die waren offensichtlich mal 2m breit. Sie sind sogar in Karten des Landes BW verzeichnet (also ua. hier: https://www.geoportal-bw.de/ ). Die Wege sind aber unbenutzt und wachsen deshalb zu. Man kann aber nicht sagen, dass sie offiziell zurück-gebaut aussehen. Jedenfalls sind sie einigermaßen interessant zum Biken, wenn man sich ne Gasse durchs Gestrüpp geschlagen hat. Also rein rechtlich müsste es in Ordnung sein, dort zu fahren. Weil einmal Weg - immer Weg. Oder verliert der irgendwann seinen Status? Und darf ich den dann auch freischneiden?


----------



## JensDey (1. April 2021)

Wo kein Kläger, ...
Was macht dir Sorgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raftaa (1. April 2021)

Naja, da gibt's schon einen der sich beklagt: https://www.stimme.de/hohenlohe/nac...noch-mehr-biker-in-den-wald;art140018,4355438


----------



## franzam (1. April 2021)

raftaa schrieb:


> Naja, da gibt's schon einen der sich beklagt: https://www.stimme.de/hohenlohe/nac...noch-mehr-biker-in-den-wald;art140018,4355438


Teil einer Kommentars:

_Das argument Fortsmaschinen schädigen den Boden ist bekannt. Jedoch werden die Bodenschäden durch Verdichtung des Untergrundes mit Fahrradreifen nicht weniger Grafierend sein. Es kommt auf die Flächenlast an.
Wenn man schwere Forstmaschinen mit ihren großdimensionierten Reifen genauer anschaut, ist die Flächenlast deutlich kleiner als bei jedem PKW und signifikat kleiner als bei Motorädern.
Auch Fahrräder haben durch die extrem kleine Aufstandsfläche eine gravierende Bodebverdichtung zur Folge._

Das Problem ist einfach mangelnde Fachkenntnis, bzw. dass sich jeder Depp zu allem äußern muss
Info z.B:








						Harvester: Wald unter Druck | W wie Wissen
					

Heizen mit Holz ist "in". Doch der Holzlieferant Wald wird dafür mit schweren Maschinen gnadenlos abgeerntet. Welche Folgen hat der Raubbau für Waldflächen?




					www.daserste.de


----------



## Rajesh (1. April 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Das argument Fortsmaschinen schädigen den Boden ist bekannt. Jedoch werden die Bodenschäden durch Verdichtung des Untergrundes mit Fahrradreifen nicht weniger Grafierend sein. Es kommt auf die Flächenlast an.
> Wenn man schwere Forstmaschinen mit ihren großdimensionierten Reifen genauer anschaut, ist die Flächenlast deutlich kleiner als bei jedem PKW und signifikat kleiner als bei Motorädern.
> Auch Fahrräder haben durch die extrem kleine Aufstandsfläche eine gravierende Bodebverdichtung zur Folge.


Wenn ich mir die durch Forstmaschinen beschädigten befestigten Schotterwege anschauen, kann da was nicht stimmen. Da können 1000ende Radfahrer drüber fahren und machen keinen solchen Schaden.


----------



## muddymartin (1. April 2021)

Der Weg ist jetzt mind. 4m breit


Rajesh schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die durch Forstmaschinen beschädigten befestigten Schotterwege anschauen, kann da was nicht stimmen. Da können 1000ende Radfahrer drüber fahren und machen keinen solchen Schaden.



Alternative Fakten......


----------



## dopero (2. April 2021)

raftaa schrieb:


> Naja, da gibt's schon einen der sich beklagt: https://www.stimme.de/hohenlohe/nac...noch-mehr-biker-in-den-wald;art140018,4355438


Der Prinz mal wieder. Mit so einem Familiennamen bekommt man halt auch mit verqueren Ansichten immer wieder die Möglichkeit seine Meinung in der Presse breitzutreten.



franzam schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach mangelnde Fachkenntnis, bzw. dass sich jeder Depp zu allem äußern muss
> Info z.B:
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann jedem dieser „Experten“ eigentlich nur anbieten sich freiwillig  von einer dieser Maschinen über den Fuß fahren zu lassen. Bei der geringen Flächenlast kann da gar nichts passieren...


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Mai 2021)

Was steht für Mountainbiker im Koalitionsvertrag Baden-Württemberg? Der Grün-Schwarze Koalitionsvertrag in Baden-Württemberg wurde  gestern vorgestellt. Wir haben ihn für euch durchgesehen. 

_Seite 118: "Wir werden Kommunen und Destinationen bei Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen unterstützen. Wir werden sensible Bereiche im Wald bewahren und zugleich Menschen ermöglichen, auch mit dem Rad den Wald zu erleben. Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker sollen die Möglichkeit haben, auf dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen ihren Sport auszuüben. An einem Runden Tisch erarbeiten wir Lösungen für Nutzungskonflikte." 

Seite 126: "Für die wachsende Gruppe der Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker werden wir Lösungen finden, die den Interessen aller Nutzergruppen in der Natur gerecht werden. Dabei setzen wir auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme statt Verbote." _

Was bedeutet dies für uns? Zum einen ist es erfreulich, dass in einem Koalitionsvertrag die Mountainbiker erwähnt werden. Wir sind als gesellschaftlich relevante Gruppe anerkannt. Man sucht den Dialog mit uns. Zum anderen sehen wir unsere Doppelstrategie bestätigt. In der Landesfläche gibt es keine Probleme. Dort können die Nutzer mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme, anstatt mit Verboten, gut miteinander auskommen. Für uns bedeutet dies ganz konkret, dass die 2-Meter-Regel ausgedient hat. In Ballungsräumen und bei touristischen Konzepten hingegen kann eine Lenkung, am besten über attraktive Strecken, notwendig sein. Hier sehen wir den Regierungsauftrag, dass solche Angebote notwendig und zügig umzusetzen sind. Es wird eine spannende Legislaturperiode und wir werden für Euch am Thema dran bleiben und weiterhin den Kontakt zur Politik suchen. 









						JETZT FÜR MORGEN - der Grün-Schwarze Koalitionsvertrag 2021 - 2026
					






					www.cdu-bw.de


----------



## bastl-axel (6. Mai 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> _Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker sollen die Möglichkeit haben, *auf dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen* ihren Sport auszuüben.." _
> ..Für uns bedeutet dies ganz konkret, *dass die 2-Meter-Regel ausgedient hat*..


Das sehe ich aber nicht so. Wieso sollen die ausgewiesenen Wege dann keine 2 Meter mehr breit sein?


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2021)

Bin auch erstmal pessimistisch. Diese blumigen Phrasen hört man jetzt seit Jahrzehnten.


----------



## DerandereJan (6. Mai 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> _sollen die Möglichkeit haben, auf dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen ihren Sport auszuüben._


Das riecht für mich nicht nach Verbesserung... 
Trotzdem Danke Heiko!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Mai 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bin auch erstmal pessimistisch. Diese blumigen Phrasen hört man jetzt seit Jahrzehnten.


Jein. Seit Jahren stimmt, aber obwohl immer noch blumig, stand so etwas wie „Rücksichtnahme statt Verbote“ noch nie in einem offiziellen Papier in BaWü. 

Aber klar, Papier ist geduldig und es könnte dabei bleiben. Deshalb ist es so wichtig, dass wir Biker und für uns die DIMB jetzt auch Umsetzung fordern (= 2-Meter-Regel novellieren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdnah (6. Mai 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Was steht für Mountainbiker im Koalitionsvertrag Baden-Württemberg? Der Grün-Schwarze Koalitionsvertrag in Baden-Württemberg wurde  gestern vorgestellt. Wir haben ihn für euch durchgesehen.
> 
> _Seite 118: "Wir werden Kommunen und Destinationen bei Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen unterstützen. Wir werden sensible Bereiche im Wald bewahren und zugleich Menschen ermöglichen, auch mit dem Rad den Wald zu erleben. Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker sollen die Möglichkeit haben, auf dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen ihren Sport auszuüben. An einem Runden Tisch erarbeiten wir Lösungen für Nutzungskonflikte."
> 
> ...


Hallo Heiko, falls Du / ihr lokale Unterstützung braucht, zB bei der Ansprache der Ministerin Bauer, kannst Du Dich gerne melden. Fr Bauer hat hier mal eine kleine MTB Tour gemacht, um sich das im Odenwald persönlich anzuschauen - kann also durchaus eingebunden werden ...
Viele Grüße, Erdnah


----------



## JensDey (6. Mai 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber nicht so. Wieso sollen die ausgewiesenen Wege dann keine 2 Meter mehr breit sein?


+1
Wenn es der 2mR an den Leib gehen soll hätte man das auch erwähnen können. "Auch vorhandene Regelungen und Gesetze werden zur Disposition gestellt."


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Mai 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Seite 118: "Wir werden Kommunen und Destinationen bei Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen unterstützen. Wir werden sensible Bereiche im Wald bewahren und zugleich Menschen ermöglichen, auch mit dem Rad den Wald zu erleben. Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker sollen die Möglichkeit haben, auf dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen ihren Sport auszuüben. An einem Runden Tisch erarbeiten wir Lösungen für Nutzungskonflikte."


Man muss sich den Absatz im Ganzen genau ansehen um zu erkennen, worin der Fortschritt zum Mountainbike-Handbuch BW bestehen könnte und dann wird man tatsächlich durchaus fündig:

"Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker sollen die Möglichkeit haben, auf dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen ihren Sport auszuüben" klingt ja zunächst einmal nicht besonders innovativ zum bisherigen Stand. Interessant wird es erst im Zusammenhang mit den übrigen Sätzen.

"Wir werden sensible Bereiche im Wald bewahren und zugleich Menschen ermöglichen, auch mit dem Rad den Wald zu erleben" meint hoffentlich, dass das Radfahren (außerhalb der Kernzonen von Schutzgebieten), wie andere Betretungsformen behandelt wird (vgl. Konflikte durch Erholungsnutzung in Großschutzgebieten und deren Entschärfung durch innovatives Besuchermanagement (2019)).

"Wir werden Kommunen und Destinationen bei Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen unterstützen." Zum einen ergibt sich der Wunsch nach Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen ja nur bei erlaubten "Besuch", zum anderen zeichnen sich gute Lenkungsmaßnahmen dadurch aus, dass sie ohne Verbote auskommen.

"An einem Runden Tisch erarbeiten wir Lösungen für Nutzungskonflikte." Hier könnte man Vorurteile und Vorbehalte wissenschaftsbasiert entkräften und den Grundstein für vernünftige Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen legen, die für alle berechtigten Belange Vorteile bringen.

Die Ausführungen im Koalitionsvertrag machen die Türe zu einem freien Betretungsrecht für Mountainbiker in Baden-Württemberg einen Spalt weit auf. Wir stehen also nicht mehr vor der verschlossenen Türe. Jetzt gilt es weiter daran zu arbeiten, dass sie soweit aufgemacht wird, dass wir auch durchpassen.

Auch hier fängt man nicht bei Null an. Neben dem Handbuch gibt es ja bereits Aktionen, die die Richtung weisen:








						"Gemeinsam Natur erleben": Respektvolles Miteinander im Schwarzwald - MTB-News.de
					

Seit Jahren steigen die Urlauberzahlen im Schwarzwald kontinuierlich an. Immer mehr Gäste sind in der Ferienregion aktiv zu Fuß oder mit Rad und




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## raftaa (6. Mai 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bin auch erstmal pessimistisch. Diese blumigen Phrasen hört man jetzt seit Jahrzehnten.


Immerhin werden die Mountainbiker/innen in diesem Koalitionsvertrag das erstmals (?) als relevante Gruppe erwähnt. In den beiden Verträgen zuvor findet sich noch nichts zum Thema "Mountainbike" (2016 , 2011).
Aber ja, was daraus wird, dass kann man so oder so deuten. Immerhin lässt's ja Möglichkeiten der Einflussnahme...


----------



## -colt- (6. Mai 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "Wir werden Kommunen und Destinationen bei Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen unterstützen." Zum einen ergibt sich der Wunsch nach Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen ja nur bei erlaubten "Besuch", zum anderen zeichnen sich gute Lenkungsmaßnahmen dadurch aus, dass sie ohne Verbote auskommen.


Das bedeutet im Extremfall nur, dass die Gemeinden bei der Sperrung mancher Forstautobahnen für einzelne Nutzergruppen (aka Biker) zur Entzerrung unterstütz werden (Besucherlenkung). Ich lese da absolut nirgends die auch nur partielle Abschaffung dieser unsäglichen 2m Regelung heraus. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass es besser wird, aber aufgrund der Erfahrunden der letzten Jahre bin ich da mehr als skeptisch. Gerade der aktuell durch Corona wahnsinnig erhöhte Besucherdruck läßt die meisten Verwaltungen in Abwehrhaltung gehen.

Es bleibt also dabei: Wenn lokal der Good-Will der Gemeindeverwaltung, des Forsts und des Landratsamts da ist, dann die untere Naturschutzbehörde auch noch mitspielt, dann können einzelne Singletrails ausgewiesen werden.


----------



## damage0099 (6. Mai 2021)

Ich sehe so:
Es wird schlimmer.
Irgendwelche ‚Trails‘ werden ausgewiesen, andere (gute, interessante natürlich!) sind somit tabu, werden auch wahrscheinlich gesperrt.
D.h. den Motzköpfen sind und sehen sich noch mehr im Recht.

Und die 2m-Regel soll fallen?
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Ich lach mich tot.

Solange Kretsche noch CO2 ausstößt sicher nicht!


----------



## Erdnah (6. Mai 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> Das bedeutet im Extremfall nur, dass die Gemeinden bei der Sperrung mancher Forstautobahnen für einzelne Nutzergruppen (aka Biker) zur Entzerrung unterstütz werden (Besucherlenkung). Ich lese da absolut nirgends die auch nur partielle Abschaffung dieser unsäglichen 2m Regelung heraus.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, dass es besser wird, aber aufgrund der Erfahrunden der letzten Jahre bin ich da mehr als skeptisch. Gerade der aktuell durch Corona wahnsinnig erhöhte Besucherdruck läßt die meisten Verwaltungen in Abwehrhaltung gehen.
> 
> Es bleibt also dabei: Wenn lokal der Good-Will der Gemeindeverwaltung, des Forsts und des Landratsamts da ist, dann die untere Naturschutzbehörde auch noch mitspielt, dann können einzelne Singletrails ausgewiesen werden.


Wenn ich mir die Singletrails am Weißen Stein (Dossenheim) so anschaue, glaube ich nicht, dass irgendein Entscheidungsträger die befürwortet. Hier wird zT massiv "gebaut" und "herrlich geshreddert", dh heftigst human gestört. Da fass ich mir schon oft selbst an den Kopf. Es müpsste wahrscheinlich eine offizielle DH Strecke ausgewiesen werden, wie am Königsstuhl.
Erdnah


----------



## JensDey (6. Mai 2021)

Dort sind sie schon aktiv geworden und haben 2 Trails gesperrt. Die kenne ich aber gar nicht und bin sie nach der Sperre auch nicht gefahren; trotz Neugierde. Hier ging es allerdings um Ruhezonen, da auf dieser Seite das Wegenetz kaum existent ist.
Im Bereich der "klassischen" Abfahrten Weißer Stein bis Schranke und dann trennt es sich auf Richtung DH Dossenheim und Strahlenburg/ Schauenburg sehe ich wenig "Weiterentwicklung".
Der überwiegende Teil sind kleine Kicker und Drops. Die Trails sind schon ziemlich verschrubbt mittlerweile. Langer nasser Winter und viele Biker setzen dem Untergrund zu.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2021)

raftaa schrieb:


> Immerhin werden die Mountainbiker/innen in diesem Koalitionsvertrag das erstmals (?) als relevante Gruppe erwähnt. In den beiden Verträgen zuvor findet sich noch nichts zum Thema "Mountainbike" (2016 , 2011).
> Aber ja, was daraus wird, dass kann man so oder so deuten. Immerhin lässt's ja Möglichkeiten der Einflussnahme...



Wenn der Hauk Landwirtschaftsminister bleibt wirds schwer. Weil der ist eng mit der Jagd- und Grundbesitzer-Lobby verbandelt und liebt die 2-Meterregel. Es wird halt erstmal ewig nix passieren, sinnlos Geld ausgegeben für irgendwelche runden Tische und Kongresse und dann gibt's also Trostpflaster ein paar total überlaufene Trails. Der Rest drumherum wird dann gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. Mai 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "An einem Runden Tisch erarbeiten wir Lösungen für Nutzungskonflikte." Hier könnte man Vorurteile und Vorbehalte wissenschaftsbasiert entkräften und den Grundstein für vernünftige Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen legen, die für alle berechtigten Belange Vorteile bringen.


Diesen "Runden Tisch" gibt es seit 3 Jahren. Da müsste man doch die wenigen Nutzungskonflikte mittlerweile gelöst haben und gemeinsam festgestellt, dass die 2mR überflüssig ist?


----------



## raftaa (6. Mai 2021)

Ja runde Tische sind scheinbar beliebt: schwäbische - erstaunlich, dass die Grünen legale Trails fordern. Kann ja sein, dass ich Minister einer Jäger-Freund ist, aber wie ist denn der offizielle Standpunkt der Partei? Und vom kleinen Koalitionspartner?

Ich geb zu, ich habe keine Ahnung von der Thematik. Bemerkenswert find ich, dass es überhaupt Erwähnung findet. Keine andere Sportart wird entsprechend "gewürdigt". Wenn sie nichts ändern wollten, könnten sie es auch draußen lassen, oder? Und schlimmer kann es eigentlich auch nicht mehr werden, weil verboten ist eh alles, was nicht explizit freigegeben ist.

Ich vermute, dass touristisch-finanzielle Potenzial von Mountainbikern wurde erkannt und soll "gehoben" werden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Mai 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Diesen "Runden Tisch" gibt es seit 3 Jahren. Da müsste man doch die wenigen Nutzungskonflikte mittlerweile gelöst haben und gemeinsam festgestellt, dass die 2mR überflüssig ist?


Daran hatte ja bisher der zuständige Minister offensichtlich kein Interesse. Insoweit könnte der neue Koalitionsvertrag diese Verweigerungshaltung beenden.


----------



## wegfuchs (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

der BUND in Baden-Württemberg hat jetzt ein aktuelles Positionspapier zum Mountain-Biken herausgebracht.
https://www.bund-bawue.de/service/publikationen/detail/publication/mountainbike-und-waldnaturschutz

An der 2m-Regelung soll festgehalten werden, allerdings wird auch ein besseres, attraktives Trail-Angebot für Biker gefordert und der Trend zum Aufenhalt in der Natur trotz der damit verbundenen Konflikte grundsätzlich begrüßt. Probleme aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht bereiten insbesondere der illegale und ungeregelte Trail-Bau, der Trend in der Dämmerung und bei Nacht zu fahren sowie das Befahren von Schutzgebieten. 

Besten Gruß vom Fuchs


----------



## Livestrong.com (19. Mai 2021)

Ja die illegalen buddler machen uns nicht beliebter,


----------



## mick_1978! (20. Mai 2021)

Ja.....illegaler Trailbau ist doof. und eskaliert in den letzten 12 Monaten echt krass.

Aaaaaaber.....woher kommen die ganzen alt eingesessenen Trails auf denen wir uns so gerne bewegen? Die wurden ja auch mal irgendwann im letzten Jahrzehnt angelegt....oder nicht? 🤫

Was uns meiner Meinung nach unbeliebt macht ist das teils rücksichtslose Verhalten beim aufeinandertreffen mit anderen Waldnutzern, der erhöhte Nutzungsdruck durch Corona, etc..

Alleine den Buddlern die Schuld zu geben, sehe ich eher schwierig.

PS: Wenn die Buddler nicht in den Wald gehen würden, würden die ganzen Trails bei der Belastung im letzten Jahr aussehen wie Harry. Ich finde es toll, dass sich da Menschen engagieren und Ihre Freizeit dazu nutzen, anderen und sich selbst die Wochenenden zu versüßen.
Ich bedanke mich immer gerne bei den Pflegern und halte auch mal an für ein nettes Gespräch. Wenn ich dann aber wieder andere sehe, die während dessen vorbeipreschen und vielleicht noch n blöden Spruch auf den Lippen haben.......naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (24. Mai 2021)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Ja.....illegaler Trailbau ist doof. und eskaliert in den letzten 12 Monaten echt krass.
> 
> Aaaaaaber.....woher kommen die ganzen alt eingesessenen Trails auf denen wir uns so gerne bewegen? Die wurden ja auch mal irgendwann im letzten Jahrzehnt angelegt....oder nicht? 🤫
> 
> ...



Vielleicht weil man auf vorhandenen Waldwegen und Waldpfaden gefahren ist und nicht auf umgebauten oder neu angelegten "Trails".
Finde die Begrifflichkeit "Trail" für öffentlichen Waldwege und Pfade schon schwierig, damit verbinde ich offizielle und Ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecken.
Gerade in Gesprächen mit nicht MTB'ler suggestiert der Begriff "Trail" alleinige Anprüche auf diesen.
Buddeln in Wald geht gar nicht und schadet unseren Hobby mehr als die paar die sich anderen Waldbenutzer gegenüber nicht korrekt Verhalten.
Zumindest hier in der Ecke, kann sich natürlich Lokal auch anders verhalten.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Das-Licht (24. Mai 2021)

...der illegale Trailbau ist eine Folge der Restriktionen, des fehlenden Angebotes, der nahezu unüberbrückbaren Hürden einer Legalisierung.  In Deutschland gibt es über 12Mio. MTBs. Davon werden inzwischen über 4 Mio. aktiv als MTB genutzt. Die aktive Nutzung hat ein klares Nord-Süd Gefälle und ist regional konzentriert auf Mittelgebirge und Hochgebirge. Die prozentuale Anzahl in der regionalen Bevölkerung an MTBlerInnen wird in Schleswig-Holstein kaum messbar sein, während sie bsp. in BaWü und Bayern, wohl über 15% liegt. Ohne sich zu organisieren, eine Lobby aufzubauen, und politisch Einfluss zu nehmen, wird sich da wenig Erbauliches tun.


----------



## pseudosportler (24. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...der illegale Trailbau ist eine Folge der Restriktionen, des fehlenden Angebotes, der nahezu unüberbrückbaren Hürden einer Legalisierung.  In Deutschland gibt es über 12Mio. MTBs. Davon werden inzwischen über 4 Mio. aktiv als MTB genutzt. Die aktive Nutzung hat ein klares Nord-Süd Gefälle und ist regional konzentriert auf Mittelgebirge und Hochgebirge. Die prozentuale Anzahl in der regionalen Bevölkerung an MTBlerInnen wird in Schleswig-Holstein kaum messbar sein, während sie bsp. in BaWü und Bayern, wohl über 15% liegt. Ohne sich zu organisieren, eine Lobby aufzubauen, und politisch Einfluss zu nehmen, wird sich da wenig Erbauliches tun.


Da machst du dir das auch sehr einfach, die ganzen Fussbalplätze sind auch nicht entstanden weil man einfach Tore auf die Straße gestellt hat und dann da Fussball gespielt hat.
Sondern dadurch das sich Leute in Vereinen und Verbänden organisiert haben und um Fussbalplätze gekämpft haben, war in den Anfangszeiten ( ca. 1890 bis 19..) bestimmt auch nicht so einfach.
Ich kann das Gejammer echt nicht mehr hören/lesen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Radfahrer24 (25. Mai 2021)

Glaubst Du ernsthaft, die Leute haben damals erst Vereine und Verbände gegründet und gewartet bis der offizielle Fußballplatz gebaut war und haben dann erst mit dem Kicken angefangen?
Das lief genau andersrum, erst wurde auf der Wiese, Straße usw. gekickt und dann das ganze auf Vereinsebene organisiert.


----------



## Das-Licht (25. Mai 2021)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Da machst du dir das auch sehr einfach, die ganzen Fussbalplätze sind auch nicht entstanden weil man einfach Tore auf die Straße gestellt hat und dann da Fussball gespielt hat.
> Sondern dadurch das sich Leute in Vereinen und Verbänden organisiert haben und um Fussbalplätze gekämpft haben, war in den Anfangszeiten ( ca. 1890 bis 19..) bestimmt auch nicht so einfach.
> Ich kann das Gejammer echt nicht mehr hören/lesen.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler


...Dein Beitrag ist selbsterklärend...


----------



## mw.dd (25. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ..der illegale Trailbau ist eine Folge der Restriktionen, des fehlenden Angebotes, der nahezu unüberbrückbaren Hürden einer Legalisierung.


Das stimmt, ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit.
Die andere Hälfte sind fehlendes Unrechtsbewusstsein, überzogene Anspruchshaltung, die multimediale Verbreitung und Begleitung bestimmter Trends sowie seit kurzem mangelnde Möglichkeiten zur alternativen Freizeitgestaltung. Dazu kommt der Fall der konditionellen Einsteigshürde durch die zunehmende Motorisierung.


----------



## JensDey (25. Mai 2021)

Radfahrer24 schrieb:


> Das lief genau andersrum,


Und noch mehr. Da es Rivalität und Wettkämpfe gab, war es im Interesse der Dorfgemeinschaft einen Fussballplatz und Zuschauerränge zu haben.
Das ist absolut nicht vergleichbar mit der mtb-Szene.


----------



## Jefe (25. Mai 2021)

....vielleicht sollte die DIMB mal eine Marketing Aktion starten unter dem Motto: ...Dein Kaff liegt am A**** der Welt, die Wirtschaft ist am Boden, kein Tourist will zu euch? Baut gute und viele Trails und sie werden kommen...


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Mai 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> ..Baut gute und viele Trails und sie werden kommen...


Aber nur zum Fahren.


----------



## Jefe (25. Mai 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Aber nur zum Fahren.


...nicht unbedingt. Denke wenn das Gebiet groß genug und vernünftige Infrastruktur bietet. Selbst im wirklich nicht schönen Pod Smrken mit dem Charme der Osblock Zeit bleiben viele über Nacht, gehen Essen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (25. Mai 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> ....vielleicht sollte die DIMB mal eine Marketing Aktion starten unter dem Motto: ...Dein Kaff liegt am A**** der Welt, die Wirtschaft ist am Boden, kein Tourist will zu euch? Baut gute und viele Trails und sie werden kommen...


Das Thema ist nicht neu. So sind ja z.B. einige der ersten Flowtrails in Gemeinden entstanden, die eine neue Zielgruppe gesucht haben. Der Tourismus weiß zwischenzeitlich gut Bescheid über die Möglichkeiten des MTB Tourismus. Und so entstehen durchaus auch beachtliche Projekte in Deutschland.




__





						Green Trails
					






					www.landkreis-waldeck-frankenberg.de
				




Von daher kann man sagen, dass die Richtung stimmt. Aber die Wiederstände von anderen Stakeholdern und vom Naturschutz sind zuweilen trotzdem zu hoch um zügig Projekte umzusetzen. Und es hängt noch zu oft an einzelnen handelnden Personen. Mit einem Generationenwechsel ergeben sich dann aber oftmals später doch neue Möglichkeiten.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Mai 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> ...nicht unbedingt. Denke wenn das Gebiet groß genug und vernünftige Infrastruktur bietet. Selbst im wirklich nicht schönen Pod Smrken mit dem Charme der Osblock Zeit bleiben viele über Nacht, gehen Essen etc.


Pod smrkem ist das Paradebeispiel für einen MTB-Touristenmagnet im Nichts.
Überall wird das aber nicht funktionieren - und wir brauchen Lösungen nahe der Ballungsräume, die schnell erreichbar sind.


----------



## Jefe (25. Mai 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Pod smrkem ist das Paradebeispiel für einen MTB-Touristenmagnet im Nichts.
> Überall wird das aber nicht funktionieren - und wir brauchen Lösungen nahe der Ballungsräume, die schnell erreichbar sind.


Natürlich gibt es keine Garantie und hängt auch von der Qualität der Trails ab aber wenn irgendeine kleine Schwarzwald Gemeinde mal eine Abordnung nach Pod Smerken schicken würde und feststellt, das sie ähnliches auch machen können wäre das ein Anfang. Das wir in der Nähe der Ballungsgebieten was brauchen ist klar, nur ungleich schwerer da die Räume so nicht vorhanden sind. Da kann man auch die lokalen Politiker nicht mit Aussicht auf Tagestourismus locken. Die haben als Speckgürtel Orte genug in der Stadt/Dorfkasse. Vielleicht könnte man dann aber neben guter Anbindung mit ruhiger Wohnlage, gute Schulen, Ärzte, Familienfreundlichkeit noch zusätzlich mit einem tollen Trailsystem punkten. Aber, das sind Wunschträume.

Ganz weit draußen, wo man nicht mal eben in 30-45 Min. in Stuttgart, Reutlingen Pforzheim o.ä. zur Arbeit kommt, wird das Interesse für sowas größer sein, weil das Dorf ohne Jobs und Gewerbesteuern wegstirbt.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Mai 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> Da kann man auch die lokalen Politiker nicht mit Aussicht auf Tagestourismus locken. Die haben als Speckgürtel Orte genug in der Stadt/Dorfkasse. Vielleicht könnte man dann aber neben guter Anbindung mit ruhiger Wohnlage, gute Schulen, Ärzte, Familienfreundlichkeit noch zusätzlich mit einem tollen Trailsystem punkten.


Ich wiederhole mich: attraktive Freizeitmöglichkeiten sind ein "weicher Standortfaktor". Das Thema "naturnahe Wege zum Radfahren im Wald" gehört nicht in die Hand des Tourismus, sondern der Wirtschaftsförderung.


----------



## Tofi02 (26. Mai 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> So sind ja z.B. einige der ersten Flowtrails in Gemeinden entstanden, die eine neue Zielgruppe gesucht haben. Der Tourismus weiß zwischenzeitlich gut Bescheid über die Möglichkeiten des MTB Tourismus. Und so entstehen durchaus auch beachtliche Projekte in Deutschland.


Ich war letzten Sommer zum ersten Mal ein WE wandern in Winterberg im Sauerland mit Übernachtung auf dem Campingplatz in unmittelbarer Näher des Bikeparks.

Da war riesig Betrieb als Sommeralternative zum - möglicherweise nicht mehr zukunftsträchtigen - Skibetrieb, man hat dort den Umschwung, glaube ich, gut geschafft. Hat mit gut gefallen.


----------



## Jefe (26. Mai 2021)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Sommer zum ersten Mal ein WE wandern in Winterberg im Sauerland mit Übernachtung auf dem Campingplatz in unmittelbarer Näher des Bikeparks.
> 
> Da war riesig Betrieb als Sommeralternative zum - möglicherweise nicht mehr zukunftsträchtigen - Skibetrieb, man hat dort den Umschwung, glaube ich, gut geschafft. Hat mit gut gefallen.


...das fing dort ja, wie schon erkannt, als Zubrot zum Wintergeschäft an und war anfänglich auch umstritten. mittlerweile ist die Auslastung im Sommer in W`berg an den WE´s ziemlich gut, auf jeden Fall besser als früher ohne den Bikepark zu den rotsockigen Wandervögelzeiten. Allerdings muss man sagen das WInterberg oder Willingen nicht unbedingt als Vorbild dienen können weil dort ja schon ein Großteil der Infrastruktur (Liftanlage, Hotels, Restaurants, etc. ) vorhanden war.


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2021)

Stellt sich dennoch die Frage, wie erfolgreich so etwas ist, wenn nicht schon Winterstruktur da ist.


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Mai 2021)

Der Artikel kommt gerade passend. Auch der Gaststättenverband erkennt das Potential der Mountainbiker. Interessant ist die Aussage, dass in der Vergangenheit immer wieder Einzelpersonen eine gute Entwicklung verhindert haben. Genau das ist vielerorts noch das Problem, dass einzelne gut vernetzte Stakeholder versuchen Projekte aus persönlichen Gründen zu blockieren.





__





						Vorsprung Online - Hotel- und Gaststättenverband begrüßt Ausbau des Mountainbike-Wege-Netzes
					

Online-Magazin für die Region Main/Kinzig mit aktuellen Nachrichten aus den Bereichen Sport, Wirtschaft, Kultur und vieles mehr.




					www.vorsprung-online.de


----------



## Jefe (26. Mai 2021)

..es muss ja nicht unbedingt mit Lift und Bikepark sein. Ein vernünftiger Trailcenter würde den allermeisten doch reichen, ein paar Meter hoch strampeln gehört auch dazu. Wenn man schwach besaitet ist kann man ja auch das Ding mit dem Ding und dem Akku nehmen. Gibt ja mittlerweile Alternativen die man alleine aus dem Auto heben kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jefe (26. Mai 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Artikel kommt gerade passend. Auch der Gaststättenverband erkennt das Potential der Mountainbiker. Interessant ist die Aussage, dass in der Vergangenheit immer wieder Einzelpersonen eine gute Entwicklung verhindert haben. Genau das ist vielerorts noch das Problem, dass einzelne gut vernetzte Stakeholder versuchen Projekte aus persönlichen Gründen zu blockieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..das ist genau der richtige Ansatz, vor allem die Passage : "Die positiven Effekte auf alle Wirtschaftsbereiche, insbesondere der Standorteffekt um auch zukünftig Arbeitskräfte für den Main-Kinzig-Kreis begeistern zu können, sind von enormer Wichtigkeit für die Region" Haben die hier mitgelesen?  😂 Man sollte alle die noch zögern nach der Pandemie (oder wenn alle geimpft sind) mal in einen Flieger nach Bentonville Arkansas setzen damit die sich das mal ansehen ( ok, die Waltons haben ca. 75 Millionen $ dafür ausgegeben) nur damit die mal sehen können was daraus entstehen kann und was das alles nach sich zieht. Ich war 2019 da und das war schon krass, muss in den letzten 2 Jahren noch mal besser geworden sein (sagt mein Schwager und Schwester, die wohnen in Tulsa, als für US Verhältnisse quasi ums Eck und sind mehrmals im Monat da)


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> ..es muss ja nicht unbedingt mit Lift und Bikepark sein. Ein vernünftiger Trailcenter würde den allermeisten doch reichen,


auch so viel, dass die lokale Infrastruktur Geld verdienen kann?
Referenz Beerfelden. Ist das ein touristisches Angebot?


----------



## mw.dd (26. Mai 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> "Die positiven Effekte auf alle Wirtschaftsbereiche, insbesondere der Standorteffekt um auch zukünftig Arbeitskräfte für den Main-Kinzig-Kreis begeistern zu können, sind von enormer Wichtigkeit für die Region" Haben die hier mitgelesen?


Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass ich der einzige bin, der auf diesen naheliegenden Gedanken gekommen ist. Obwohl: ich rede schon seit Jahren davon - möglicherweise hat jemand mal was aufgeschnappt.

DIMB, diverse Konzepterfinder und Trailbauer schweben aber eben meist in ihrer "aus dem Hobby einen Beruf machen"-Blase. Und da sind die einzigen mit Budget, denen man was verkaufen kann nun mal die Touristiker.


Jefe schrieb:


> Man sollte alle die noch zögern nach der Pandemie (oder wenn alle geimpft sind) mal in einen Flieger nach Bentonville Arkansas setzen damit die sich das mal ansehen ( ok, die Waltons haben ca. 75 Millionen $ dafür ausgegeben) nur damit die mal sehen können was daraus entstehen kann und was das alles nach sich zieht.


Fliegt halt nach Newcastle und fahrt nach Kielder.
Da ist dann auch das Finanzierungsmodell vorbildlich.


----------



## Jefe (26. Mai 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> auch so viel, dass die lokale Infrastruktur Geld verdienen kann?
> Referenz Beerfelden. Ist das ein touristisches Angebot?


... ich muss gestehen das ich noch nicht in Beerfelden war. Keine Ahnung, ist ja ein kleinerer Bikepark, ob der Lift Gewinn abwirft, keine Ahnung, bin mir aber sicher dass das lokale Gastgewerbe schon profitiert, die meisten essen ja vor Ort auch ne Kleinigkeit oder gehen in den Supermarkt, tanken muss man auch etc. zudem gibt es eine Bikeschule & Verleih. Die Skipiste im Winter wird vermutlich auch noch betrieben, also wieder "Ganzjahresbetrieb". Wenn der Bikepark nur 30 % mehr Umsatz aufs Jahr gesehen bringt ist das doch schon ein Erfolg.


----------



## JensDey (26. Mai 2021)

Die Frage bleibt, ab welcher Größenordnung in Relation zur Örtlichkeit das Thema Sinn macht.
Ich kenne Skigebiete und das Drumherum und meinen mtb-Hausberg. Ich kann mir jetzt nicht so recht vorstellen, dass wir in ähnliche Dimensionen kommen. Da würde allenfalls ein bezahlparkplatz plus ein Kiosk noch zusätzlich profitieren. Ich kann mich täuschen. Nur finde ich eine Aussage "baut Trails und wartet auf den Schotter" eher gewagt.


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Mai 2021)

Aktueller Artikel bei MTB-News.








						BUND Baden-Württemberg fordert mehr legale Trails – MTB-News.de
					

Der BUND Baden-Württemberg fordert mehr legale MTB-Strecken, aber auch harte Verbote und die 2-m-Regel. MTB-News nimmt Stellung.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Mai 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Die Frage bleibt, ab welcher Größenordnung in Relation zur Örtlichkeit das Thema Sinn macht.
> Ich kenne Skigebiete und das Drumherum und meinen mtb-Hausberg. Ich kann mir jetzt nicht so recht vorstellen, dass wir in ähnliche Dimensionen kommen. Da würde allenfalls ein bezahlparkplatz plus ein Kiosk noch zusätzlich profitieren. Ich kann mich täuschen. Nur finde ich eine Aussage "baut Trails und wartet auf den Schotter" eher gewagt.



Naja viele kommen mit dem Camper und lassen dann auch in der Gastronomie oder eben Hotels Geld liegen. Da kommt am Ende von ein paar Tagen schon was zusammen.


----------



## JensDey (27. Mai 2021)

Ab welcher Dimension?


----------



## Das-Licht (27. Mai 2021)

...solange "die üblichen Verdächtigen"  - Männergruppen, die Im Transporter schlafen, auf dem Parkplatz grillen, und das Fleisch und Bier beim nächsten Discounter holen - kommen, verdient das einheimische Gewerbe nichts. Der (Tages-) Tourismus setzt ein, wenn Strecken legal sind, und so gestaltet sind, dass sowohl sportlich aktive Paare und Familien, als eben auch die "Cracks" auf ihre Kosten kommen. Doch das gilt quasi weltweit, und nicht nur in BaWü... ...um das es hier geht. Im hessischen Odenwald lösen sich da inzwischen mehr und mehr "Blockaden". Doch dazu schreibe ich bei Gelegenheit was in den dazugehörigen Regionalthreads.


----------



## Stopelhopser (28. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...solange "die üblichen Verdächtigen"  - Männergruppen, die Im Transporter schlafen, auf dem Parkplatz grillen, und das Fleisch und Bier beim nächsten Discounter holen - kommen, verdient das einheimische Gewerbe nichts.


So ist es. Kann man gut im C Jahr beobachten wo die "weiße Pest" der Wohnklos die Wanderparkplätze bevölkert. Kann man gut Fallstudien betreiben wenn man Morgens früh mit dem bike dran vorbei rollt. Hoffentlich räumen die das wieder auf....


----------



## McBaren (29. Mai 2021)

Falls das in diesem Beitrag gezeigte stimmen würde und durch Daten belegbar wäre, dann könnten man den Thread hier schliessen. Die 2m Regel wäre dann nachweisslich verfassungswidrig.


----------



## JensDey (29. Mai 2021)

Ist sie vermutlich. Wer beweist es?


----------



## McBaren (29. Mai 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wer beweist es?


Falls mir mal einer wegen der 2m Regel eine Strafe aufbrummen will, dann hab ich mir fest vorgenommen, das bis Karlsruhe durchzuziehen - bis jetzt hat mich noch keiner "erwischt"


----------



## JensDey (29. Mai 2021)

Leider! 😉
Wäre sehr erhellend.


----------



## Symion (30. Mai 2021)

Da scheint zumindest Mal ein Projekt angegangen zu werden.









						Konflikt im Wald: So sieht die Sache für die Mountainbiker aus - Nachrichten aus der Region - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

Fahrradfahrer sind im Wald oft nicht gerne gesehen. Ein Sportler will die gängigen Vorurteile entkräften.




					www.rnz.de


----------



## JensDey (30. Mai 2021)

Die Frage ist, ob das Projekt in "unserem Sinne" ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (31. Mai 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob das Projekt in "unserem Sinne" ist.


...inwiefern nicht in "unserem Sinne" ? Die Jungs versuchen seit ca. 2018 den DH Downhill durchzubringen. Dass Singletrails bestimmten Leuten gar nicht passen, hat man ja - auch zu Dossenheim - bereits in der RNZ gelesen. 
Immerhin hat die RNZ diseses gute Statement abgedruckt; wenn auch sehr "relativ" mit "könne, solle, hätte " während die Anti-MTB Texte sehr bestimmt und "amtlich" formuliert sind.


----------



## JensDey (31. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...inwiefern nicht in "unserem Sinne" ? Die Jungs versuchen seit ca. 2018 den DH Downhill durchzubringen.


Dann möchte ich mal hoffen, dass der Erfolg keine Konsequenzen für die Naturtrail-DH Richtung Strahlenburg und Schauenburg hat. Alles Shared Naturtrail und da habe ich echt Sorge.
Während der Dossene DH im Nirvana endet lässt sich Schauenburg und Strahlenburg hervorragend in *Touren *integrieren.


----------



## Das-Licht (31. Mai 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mal hoffen, dass der Erfolg keine Konsequenzen für die Naturtrail-DH Richtung Strahlenburg und Schauenburg hat. Alles Shared Naturtrail und da habe ich echt Sorge.
> Während der Dossene DH im Nirvana endet lässt sich Schauenburg und Strahlenburg hervorragend in *Touren *integrieren.


...glaube ich nicht, dass sich das NOCH negativer auswirken könnte, als jetzt schon. Dossenheim ist eine andere Gemeinde. Schriesheim und Hirschberg sind ja schon "sehr speziell" wenn es um MTB geht. Auf den von Dir benannten Trails können sie sich ohne Mühe auf die 2 Meter Regel berufen... ...und das tun sie ja schon seit Langem, wie man immer wieder über genau diese Trails liest. Siehe auch, der Ärger um die uralten Trails an der Mannheimer Hütte, im letzten Jahr, oder die Trails nahe des Waldkindergartens in Leutershausen, die platt gemacht wurden, und wo die Fahrenden "in den Senkel" gestellt wurden. 

Der ganze Bergsträßer Bereich, angefangen von der (inzwischen gesperrten) "Rinne" bei Leimen, bis hoch zur "Rinne" nach Darmstadt, steht sehr im Fokus. In BaWü beruft man sich auf die 2 Meter Regel und in Hessen auf das wachsweiche "feste Wege". Ein Einzugsgebiet ohne Berge (Ried) mit mehreren Millionen Menschen, überlastet natürlich recht schnell die erste Bergkette an der Bergstraße. Da kommt das "freie Betretungsrecht" schnell an seine Grenzen. Deshalb ist es gut, wenn sich Leute (InteressenvertreterInnen) in den kritischen Bereichen um eine "Kanalisierung" bemühen. Besser als bisher, was ja in BaWü Trails kategorisch ausschließt, und in Hessen die Deutungshoheit darüber, interessengebundenen Behördernvertretern überlässt.


----------



## Traufradler (1. Juni 2021)

Eine interessante Kampagne für BaWü, ausgehend vom Landkreis Göppingen:









						Heimatliebe | Rücksicht macht Wege breiter
					

Für mehr Respekt und Rücksichtnahme auf unseren Wald- und Forstwegen




					www.ruecksicht-macht-wege-breiter.de
				









Wird mittlerweile von weiteren Landkreisen um GP in der Region Neckar-Alb ausgeweitet und von verschiedenen Verbänden und Institutionen unterstützt:



Auch direkt über die Startseite von https://www.schwaebischealb.de/ zu erreichen.

Ein doch schon sehr toleranter Ansatz im 2m-Land!

Ich habe sogar schon Plakate zu dieser Kampagne in Life gesehen! 
Artikel aus der Südwestpresse, leider hinter paywall:








						Kampagne für mehr Rücksicht im Wald: Zoff und Müll auf Wanderwegen machen Probleme
					

Eine kreisweite Kampagne regt zum respektvollen Miteinander und zur Vermeidung von Müll in der Natur an.




					www.swp.de


----------



## Marshall6 (30. Juni 2021)

So wird das was:


----------



## Sprudler (8. Juli 2021)

Bißchen was aus dem Lokalteil (Weil der Stadt)

https://www.krzbb.de/inhalt.weil-de...fen.70022d24-05c3-48d2-b375-acf0c7c065d7.html


----------



## pseudosportler (11. Juli 2021)

Wenn da jetzt relativ zügig eine legale Strecke bei rum kommt eine tolle Aktion, glaube aber das wird Dank der Bürokratie nichts.
Zumindest der Förster scheint da ja recht gescheit zu sein, eventuell könnte man sich mit ihn auch auf eine geduldete alternativ Strecke einigen, in geeigneten Gebiet, bis es was offizielles gibt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Traufradler (14. Juli 2021)

Die Angler in BaWü haben ein ähnliches Problem wie die Biker in BaWü:
Das Nachtangelverbot, das als Gesetzt nur in BaWü gibt, sonst nicht in Deutschland.
Die Angler haben es nun geschafft, vor dem Verwaltungsgericht gegen das Nachtangelverbot zu klagen, mit guten Aussichten auf Erfolg.
Kann das Vorgehen der Angler eine Vorlage für die Biker in BaWü sein, ein in Deutschland einmaliges Landesgesetzt zu kipppen?









						Land Baden-Württemberg will Nachtangelverbot aufheben
					

Nachts Angeln - das war bisher in Baden-Württemberg veboten. Nach einem Urteil des Stuttgarter Verwaltungsgerichts will das Land dieses Verbot jetzt aufheben.




					www.swr.de
				











						Angler klagen gegen das Land: Kippt das Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg? Gericht urteilt am Mittwoch
					

Nur im Südwesten dürfen nachts keine Fische gefangen werden. Das wollen sechs Angler nicht weiter hinnehmen. Vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart wurde hitzig darüber gestritten.




					www.swp.de
				











						Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg: Streit um die Regelung erreicht die Justiz
					

Diese Regelung gilt nur im Südwesten: Angeln ist nachts verboten. Sechs Kläger haben jedoch das Nachtangelverbot vor das Verwaltungsgericht gebracht. Das muss nun entscheiden, ob die Regelung bestehen bleibt.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de
				








						Aufhebung Nachtangelverbot
					

Homepage des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg e.V.




					www.lfvbw.de


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juli 2021)

War das echt verboten? Im Bekanntenkreis wurde das dann wohl so gehandhabt wie mit der 2m-Regel bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (14. Juli 2021)

War das nicht das Nacktangelverbot?


----------



## JensDey (14. Juli 2021)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> War das nicht das Nacktangelverbot?


Wegen dem Lebendköder?


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. Juli 2021)

Schönes Beispiel für Kausalität. Der Biker war es! Immer und überall.



> "....*Das Reh weist eindeutige Bisspuren eines Hundes auf und musste dadurch qualvoll sterben. Solche Funde kommen immer wieder einmal vor. Nicht alle werden auch entdeckt.*
> 
> Laut Aussage des hinzugezogenen Försters Paul Bihlmann halten sich rund um diese Hütte normalerweise keine Rehe auf. Es liegt daher die Vermutung nahe, dass das Reh zuvor aufgescheucht wurde. Ganz in der Nähe befinden sich illegale Mountainbike Trails. Vermutlich wurde durch die Benutzung dieser Trails das Reh aufgescheucht....."



https://www.wzo.de/home/beitrag-detail?tx_news_pi1[action]=detail&tx_news_pi1[controller]=News&tx_news_pi1[news]=986&cHash=626c62f2e45b5cbbb176fb270b049aa5


----------



## McBaren (15. Juli 2021)

Vorsicht ist für Hundehalter jedoch in Baden-Württembergs Jagdrevieren geboten. Denn dort veranschlagt die Landesregierung ein Bußgeld von bis zu 5.000 Euro für einen freilaufenden Hund.


----------



## dopero (16. Juli 2021)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel für Kausalität. Der Biker war es! Immer und überall.
> https://www.wzo.de/home/beitrag-detail?tx_news_pi1[action]=detail&tx_news_pi1[controller]=News&tx_news_pi1[news]=986&cHash=626c62f2e45b5cbbb176fb270b049aa5


Absoluter Qualitätsjournalismus.
Aber man wiederholt ja nur das, was einem die angeblichen „Fachleute“ gesagt haben.
Ausgewogen, unparteiisch und neutral scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juli 2021)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel für Kausalität.


Abgesehen davon, dass das wildern durch Hunde eine verantwortungslose Sauerei ist, spielt ein lebendes Reh mehr oder weniger für die Natur keine große Rolle. Wenn man mal abseits des Bambi-Syndroms die Kausalität zu Ende denkt, hätte man durch das tote Reh auch einen wichtigen Effekt für die Biodiversität entdecken können:





Eine weitere Sauerei findet sich in dem Artikel, indem Erholungsuchende zu Tätern erklärt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (22. Juli 2021)

auf der anderen Seit werden wieder Bartgeier ausgesetzt und dann gleichzeitig lamentiert, dass die nichts mehr zum fressen finden.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juli 2021)

Spaßfakt: das Wild wird mit Abstand am meisten von der Jägerschaft beunruhigt.


----------



## robzo (22. Juli 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Spaßfakt: das Wild wird mit Abstand am meisten von der Jägerschaft beunruhigt.


...und in höchsten Stückzahlen von Autofahrern dezimiert.


----------



## Stopelhopser (22. Juli 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> ...und in höchsten Stückzahlen von Autofahrern dezimiert.


Habe ich mich noch nie damit beschäftigt, dachte so an 20k pro Jahr. Hier aber zehmal mehr!
Also eher Audowagenfahren statt biken verbieten?

https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/806205/umfrage/wildunfaelle-in-deutschland/


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juli 2021)

Amtliche Statistik für das Jagdjahr 2019:
Laut Streckenliste 2019/20 für den Freistaat Bayern blieben 333.418 Stück Rehwild auf der Strecke, davon 53.183 Fallwild (gut jedes 6.) - die meisten davon sicher von Autofahrern erlegt (denen die Erholungsuchenden bestimmt die Rehe vor die Haube getrieben haben).


----------



## Stopelhopser (22. Juli 2021)

Bei uns auf dem Lande hieß das früher: "Mit Fernlicht jagen"


----------



## Bluesboy (23. Juli 2021)

Die  Arbeitsgemeinschaft fahrradfreundlicher Kommunen in BW unterstützt Forderungen nach einer Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes. Vielleicht wird ja mal endlich was draus.


----------



## JensDey (23. Juli 2021)

Das wäre doch mal eine erfreuliche Änderung. Ist es üblich Verhaltensempfehlungen in Gesetze zu packen? Denn einklagber ist bezüglich Vorrang, Fahrweise und Geschwindigkeit gar nix, weil Beweisführung annähernd unmöglich.
Im Falle eines Schadens durch Unfall wird sowieso anders "abgerechnet". Oder?


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juli 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ist es üblich Verhaltensempfehlungen in Gesetze zu packen?


Da auf den gegenständlichen Wegen ohnehin die StVO gilt - womit auch schon die Zuständigkeit geklärt wäre, könnte man sich das alles sparen.
Dort reicht ein Blick in § 1.


----------



## dopero (23. Juli 2021)

„Nutzungsverhältnisse“, da kann sich dann wieder jeder ausdenken was er will. Imho viel zu unbestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (23. Juli 2021)

Völlig unerheblich
1. nicht einklagbar, weil nicht/ kaum belegbar
2. in keierlei ZUsammenhang mit Ausgrenzung
3. ähnlich Trailrules


----------



## robzo (25. Oktober 2021)

Im Reutlinger Generalanzeiger steht heute mal wieder eine völlig objektive Überschrift zur Jahreshauptversamnmlung des Albvereins in Pfullingen:

_JAHRESVERSAMMLUNG_
_Albvereinspräsident fordert in Pfullingen Kennzeichnungspflicht für Bikes_​_Schwäbischer Albverein tagt in Pfullingen. Präsident Rauchfuß sieht Konflikte mit Radfahrern_


Im Text steht dann weiter:

_Eine große Bitte richtete er an die Politiker. Um Verursacher von Beschädigungen von Wanderwegen durch Radfahrer zu ermitteln, müsse es eine Kennzeichnungspflicht für Mountainbikes und insbesondere für E-Bikes oder E-Mountainbikes geben. Zum Schluss dankte der Präsident allen Mitarbeitern und Ehrenamtlichen für die tatkräftige Unterstützung._

Selbstverständlich braucht es für diese Aussagen keinerlei Belege und selbstverständlich richten Wanderer nieeeeeemals ebenfalls Schäden an.
Je öfter so etwas wiederholt wird, desto schneller wird es zur "Wahrheit".


----------



## JensDey (25. Oktober 2021)

Hat das lokal Sprengkraft oder ist es nur Gesabbel?


----------



## fbend (25. Oktober 2021)

Und ein Schild für Wanderer? 

Am besten für alle ein Tatoo. Kontrolliert durch die Einheit *S*chutz*A*lbverein.


----------



## robzo (25. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Hat das lokal Sprengkraft oder ist es nur Gesabbel?


Mehr als lokal.

Das war die Hauptversammlung des Gesamtvereins. Nicht nur eine Ortsgruppe oder so.

Von daher entsprechend Prominenz vor Ort und der SV-Präsident hat diese Äußerung gemacht. Der wird in Stuttgart schon Gehör finden.


----------



## -colt- (25. Oktober 2021)

Und dann lese ich alle paar Monate weinerliche Berichte, dass Albsverein und auch der Schwarzwaldverein Nachwuchsprobleme haben. Da kann ich doch nur sagen: Das ist gut und richtig so! In zwanzig bis fünfundzwanzig Jahren hat sich das Problem biologisch gelöst! 

Beispiele:
Der Albverein will jünger werden
Der Altersdurchschnitt macht dem Albverein zu schaffen


----------



## JensDey (25. Oktober 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> In zwanzig bis fünfundzwanzig Jahren hat sich das Problem biologisch gelöst!


Für mich ist mtb dann aber auch schon biologisch gelöst. Vermutlich.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (25. Oktober 2021)

Dann kannst ja jetzt beruhigt deine 125 ccm enduro aus der Garage holen und über die Trails spänen, die wollen ja nur Nummernschilder für ebikes im Wald  


Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft....die Idee is schmarrn, ab wann beschädigt ein biker den weg?
Wenn ein Kiesel verrutscht wird?
Wenn ein Grashalm zusammen gedrückt wird?
Oder is beschädigen erst wenn man mit blockierendem Hinterrad ne 10 m lange furche in den Boden fräst?


Das is wieder so populistische altherrengesabbel das besser am Stammtisch geblieben wäre und sollte eigt unter dem Niveau eines Präsidenten von so einem großen  Verein liegen. Viel mehr sollte nach Möglichkeiten für ein Miteinander gesucht werden anstatt immer alles für sich selber und ganz allein haben zu wollen....wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach noch zu jung um zu verstehen wie wichtig es ist alles für sich allein haben zu müssen....


----------



## liquidnight (25. Oktober 2021)

E-Bike-Fahrer erzeugen mehr Schäden als die Fußkraft-Radler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (25. Oktober 2021)

liquidnight schrieb:


> E-Bike-Fahrer erzeugen mehr Schäden als die Fußkraft-Radler.


Ich glaube nicht, dass es uns in der Diskussion (nach innen und außen) weiterbringt, wenn die Bio-Mountainbiker versuchen, die E-Mountainbiker als Schuldige hinzustellen. Zudem es auch nicht stimmt, was Du schreibst.


----------



## JensDey (25. Oktober 2021)

e-mtb könnte das zusätzliche Gewicht eines Kennezichenschildes aber besser verkraften. 😜


----------



## Kelevra2011 (25. Oktober 2021)

liquidnight schrieb:


> E-Bike-Fahrer erzeugen mehr Schäden als die Fußkraft-Radler.


Nicht hilfreich 



robzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es uns in der Diskussion (nach innen und außen) weiterbringt, wenn die Bio-Mountainbiker versuchen, die E-Mountainbiker als Schuldige hinzustellen. Zudem es auch nicht stimmt, was Du schreibst.


Was er sagt ☝️


----------



## Black-Under (25. Oktober 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es uns in der Diskussion (nach innen und außen) weiterbringt, wenn die Bio-Mountainbiker versuchen, die E-Mountainbiker als Schuldige hinzustellen. Zudem es auch nicht stimmt, was Du schreibst.


Beim ersten stimme ich dir zu, beim zweiten nicht.


----------



## -colt- (25. Oktober 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es uns in der Diskussion (nach innen und außen) weiterbringt, wenn die Bio-Mountainbiker versuchen, die E-Mountainbiker als Schuldige hinzustellen. Zudem es auch nicht stimmt, was Du schreibst.


Zum Punkt eins gebe ich dir vollumfänglich recht. 
Zu Punkt zwei habe ich die gegenteiligen Beobachtungen gemacht, die durch simple Betrachtungen der physikalischen Verhältnisse auch zubestätigen sind. Zumindest im Biotop der gebauten, abfahrtslastigen Trails ist der Verschleiß erheblich höher. Größere mögliche Beschleunigungen aus den Kurven raus sorgen für größere notwendige negative Beschleunigungswerte, in Verbindung mit größeren abzubremsenden Massen müssen dann vor der nächsten Kurve erheblich größere Kräfte auf den Boden übertragen werden. Das gehört hier aber aus deinm ersten Grund eigentlich nicht her, ich will diese unzutreffende Behauptung aber so nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## robzo (25. Oktober 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> Zum Punkt eins gebe ich dir vollumfänglich recht.
> Zu Punkt zwei habe ich die gegenteiligen Beobachtungen gemacht, die durch simple Betrachtungen der physikalischen Verhältnisse auch zubestätigen sind. Zumindest im Biotop der gebauten, abfahrtslastigen Trails ist der Verschleiß erheblich höher. Größere mögliche Beschleunigungen aus den Kurven raus sorgen für größere notwendige negative Beschleunigungswerte, in Verbindung mit größeren abzubremsenden Massen müssen dann vor der nächsten Kurve erheblich größere Kräfte auf den Boden übertragen werden. Das gehört hier aber aus deinm ersten Grund eigentlich nicht her, ich will diese unzutreffende Behauptung aber so nicht stehen lassen.


Ich möchte das auch nicht weiter diskutieren. Aber grundsätzlich ist mal zu unterscheiden, ob eine Schädigung durch den Fahrer oder durch das Fahrzeug bedingt ist. Der Deppenfaktor verursacht die Schäden, nicht das Rad. Der schwere Fahrer auf dem Bio-Bike vs. leichter Fahrer auf dem E-Bike. Trainiert und kräftig, viele Watt in den Beinen vs. Anfänger auf dem E-Bike - viele Dinge, die da zu vergleichen wären. Und keine Pauschalen.
Ansonsten ist die Masse der Bio-Biker doch noch deutlich größer, als die der E-Biker auf Trails. Allein daher sollten Schäden dann auch verteilt werden.
Auch bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass es (momentan) noch immer eher die Bio-Biker sind, die neue Trails in den Wald zimmern.

Von meiner Seite aus war es das zum "E"-Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Oktober 2021)

Die meisten E-Biker fahren mehr km als sie ohne fahren würden => Höherer Eintrag, das ist sicher.
Und die E fahren gerne auch mal die Trails hoch und nicht die Forstpisten.

Ob es zielführend ist Bio gegen E auszuspielen? Ich denke nein. Ich denke eher durch die E-Biker werden es einfach nur viel mehr und deswegen wird der Handlungsdruck auf die Politik gefühlt größer.

Inzwischen ist die Macht der Biker gerade durch die E-Biker allerdings auch gestiegen.

Und: Deppen gibt's überall und nur wenige davon machen ein Image kaputt.


----------



## jojo (25. Oktober 2021)

liquidnight schrieb:


> E-Bike-Fahrer erzeugen mehr Schäden als die Fußkraft-Radler.


Selten so ein bullshit gehört. Aber das freut natürlich den Albvereins-Altvorderen wenn Biker gegen Biker stänkern.


----------



## -colt- (25. Oktober 2021)

jojo schrieb:


> Selten so ein bullshit gehört. Aber das freut natürlich den Albvereins-Altvorderen wenn Biker gegen Biker stänkern.


Das kommt auf die jeweilige Fahrsituation bzw. Strecke an, und bei bestimmten Situationen kann die Physik niemand austricksen. Die letztere Aussage kann ich aber voll unterstützen. Das Thema sollten wir lassen.


----------



## Black-Under (25. Oktober 2021)

jojo schrieb:


> Selten so ein bullshit gehört. Aber das freut natürlich den Albvereins-Altvorderen wenn Biker gegen Biker stänkern.


Ich sage mal so es liegt mehr an der stärkeren Frequentierung der Trails durch zusätzliches aufkommen von E Bikern die nun mal vorher dort nicht gefahren sind und dass es mit Ebike einfacher ist einen Trail mehrmals zu fahren.
Also eher eine sekundäre Erscheinung.

Viele Trails werden hier in der Gegend schlicht dadurch schlechter oder unfahrbar, dass der schützende Wald (aufgrund von Kahlschlag) fehlt und der Boden versandet oder beim nächsten Starkregen die Fahrrinnen ausgewaschen werden. Aber auf den MTBler zu hauen ist einfacher als sich an die eigene Nase zu packen.


----------



## fbend (25. Oktober 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Viele Trails werden hier in der Gegend schlicht dadurch schlechter oder unfahrbar, dass der schützende Wald (aufgrund von Kahlschlag) fehlt und der Boden versandet oder beim nächsten Starkreden die Fahrrinnen ausgewaschen werden


Einen schönen Trail im Schwarzwald fahre ich seit 25 Jahren. Obwohl nun viel mehr Ebiker unterwegs sind als früher insgesamt Radfahrer hat er sich in den letzten Jahren nicht merklich verschlechtert oder gelitten. Dort ist der Wald aber noch intakt. Wo die Bäume kaputt sind gehen auch die Trails kaputt.

Der Wald sollte für uns alle da sein. Wie sollten nicht auf uns einschlagen und alle an einem Strang ziehen.


----------



## /dev/random (25. Oktober 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Im Text steht dann weiter:
> 
> _Eine große Bitte richtete er an die Politiker. Um Verursacher von Beschädigungen von Wanderwegen durch Radfahrer zu ermitteln, müsse es eine Kennzeichnungspflicht für Mountainbikes und insbesondere für E-Bikes oder E-Mountainbikes geben. Zum Schluss dankte der Präsident allen Mitarbeitern und Ehrenamtlichen für die tatkräftige Unterstützung._


Pedelecs bis 25km/h gelten als Fahrrad, Fahrräder benötigen kein Versicherungskennzeichen. E-Bikes bis 20km/h gelten als Leichtmofa, solche bis 25km/h als Mofa; beide benötigen ein Versicherungskennzeichen und für Mofas gilt Helmpflicht. Für alles was darüber hinaus geht wird ein Führerschein benötigt.

Plädiert der Herr Rauchfuß für eine Kennzeichenpflicht für Fahrräder?


----------



## robzo (25. Oktober 2021)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Pedelecs bis 25km/h gelten als Fahrrad, Fahrräder benötigen kein Versicherungskennzeichen. E-Bikes bis 20km/h gelten als Leichtmofa, solche bis 25km/h als Mofa; beide benötigen ein Versicherungskennzeichen und für Mofas gilt Helmpflicht. Für alles was darüber hinaus geht wird ein Führerschein benötigt.
> 
> Plädiert der Herr Rauchfuß für eine Kennzeichenpflicht für Fahrräder?


Ja, so steht es da. Im allgemeinen, vereinfachten Sprachgebrauch sind ja "E-Bikes" eigentlich die Pedelecs (alle anderen dürfen im Wald eh nicht fahren).
Alle Fahrräder mit und ohne E sollen nach Meinung des Schwäbischen Albvereins Nummernschilder bekommen.


----------



## Black-Under (25. Oktober 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ja, so steht es da. Im allgemeinen, vereinfachten Sprachgebrauch sind ja "E-Bikes" eigentlich die Pedelecs (alle anderen dürfen im Wald eh nicht fahren).
> Alle Fahrräder mit und ohne E sollen nach Meinung des Schwäbischen Albvereins Nummernschilder bekommen.


Das wäre aber Bundesrecht. Das wird nicht so schnell möglich sein.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Oktober 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist die Macht der Biker gerade durch die E-Biker allerdings auch gestiegen.


Der war gut. Oder meinst Du das etwa ernst?


Black-Under schrieb:


> Das wäre aber Bundesrecht. Das wird nicht so schnell möglich sein.


Woher soll der SAV-Präsi das wissen? Einfach reden lassen, das wird es für Fahrräder niemals geben.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Oktober 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Der war gut. Oder meinst Du das etwa ernst?


Ja, denn es sind einfach mehr Nutzer geworden die nutzen wollen.

PS: Meine Meinung ist: Keine Motoren im Wald. Aber das zählt nicht was ich denke. Wobei das wäre noch eine wahrscheinliche Änderung die kommen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (25. Oktober 2021)

Ist auf der Alb echt so ein riesiges Konfliktpotential? Ich war dort bisher noch nicht mit'm Rad unterwegs, aber oft genug zu Fuß. Bisher immer ohne Probleme.

Ich hab keine Ahnung was in dem Artikel noch drinsteht (ist hinter einer Paywall, und die 0.99€ sind mir zu schade; ich reg mich ja doch bloß auf...), aber man kann sich seine Probleme auch herbeireden. Wie soll mit solchen Einstellungen und Parolen ein Kompromiss möglich sein? Da stösst er die Gegenseite, d.h. unter anderem uns, doch nur vor den Kopf.

Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie die Wanderwege teilweise zugerichtet werden (aktuelles Beispiel aus'm Schwarzwald), dann frag ich mich schon, ob so Verbandsobere wissen wie's "draußen" zugeht? Wenn der Forst den Weg umpflügt, dann ist es in Ordnung? Wenn einer mit'm Rad dort fährt und Reifenspuren hinterlässt, dann ist es ein Problem?

Ich versteh nicht, warum die Wanderverbände solche Probleme mit den Radfahrern zu haben scheinen? Was spricht denn gegen einen Dialog mit den Radfahrern, bzw. konkret den Mountainbikern?
Was konkret sind die Probleme, die der Herr Rauchfuß sieht? Daß Mountainbiker auf den Wanderwegen unterwegs sind? Daß die Wege kaputtgefahren werden? Ich behaupte mal, daß ein Großteil der Mountainbiker selbst kein Interesse daran hat, die Wege "kaputt zu fahren".

Was hat der Schwäbische Albverein bisher unternommen, um die Konflikte, die der Herr Rauchfuß sieht, zu entschärfen? Ich hab mich auf der Webseite des SAV umgeschaut, aber außer einem abgesagten Workshop, einem Interview vom Mai und einem Bericht über die Branchenbefragung Wandertourismus nix konkretes aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit gefunden, vor allem nix konkretes zu Problemen mit Mountainbikern. In dem Interview geht's auch nicht direkt um Probleme mit Radfahrern, sondern allgemein um höheren Nutzungsdruck aufgrund der Pandemie. In dem Bericht über die Branchbefragung steht dieser nette Absatz:


> Mit der steigenden Nachfrage und Nutzung erfordert eine stärkere Besucherlenkung. Da mehr Menschen in der Natur unterwegs sind, steigt die Zahl der *Nutzungskonflikte*, der Druck auf die Natur nimmt zu. Um diese Probleme zu lösen, sollte auf Dialog und Sensibilisierung gesetzt werden. Das erhöht die Akzeptanz bei den Betroffenen.


Vielleicht sollten sie sich den mal zu Herzen nehmen? 

Die Zahlen aus der Branchenumfrage 2020 sind deutlich: 56% der Teilnehmer sehen mehr Nutzungskonflikte. Auf Platz eins der Nennungen sind mit 87% die Mountainbiker, gefolgt von Hundebesitzern mit 27% (im PDF auf Seite 15).
Irgendwas mach ich falsch: ich hab in über 10 Jahren MTB-fahren bisher erst eine Begegnung gehabt, bei der es gerechtfertigt ist von Konflikt zu sprechen. Auch bei meinen Wandertouren hatte ich bisher keine Probleme.

Wenn man beim SAV nach "Mountainbike" sucht, findet sich unter anderem dieses Schmankerl in einer Rede von Guido Wolf von 2017:


> Bei aller Kontinuität stehen Schwarzwaldverein und Schwäbischer Albverein aber auch für Öffnung und Modernisierung. Das zeigte sich nicht zuletzt in der Diskussion über die Nutzung der Wald- und Wanderwege durch Radfahrer und Mountainbiker. Ich begrüße es sehr, dass in dieser kontrovers geführten Debatte beide Vereine mit einer moderaten und versöhnlichen Haltung entscheidend dazu beigetragen haben, dass Wanderer und Radfahrer gemeinsam und rücksichtsvoll auf unseren Wegen unterwegs sind.


Ja, genau. 

Noch was: Der Herr Rauchfuß ist auch Präsident des Deutschen Wanderverbandes. Mit "Einfach reden lassen" wäre ich an der Stelle eher vorsichtig. 

Sorry für den Rant.


----------



## Lothar2 (25. Oktober 2021)

Also die einzigen Konfliktwege die ich kenne sind allesamt offizielle und gut ausgebaute kombinierte Rad-/Fußwege durch die Natur. Und dies auch nur dort wo Parken und Verpflegen garantiert sind.
 Wandern, oder doch besser Spazieren, in breiter Reihe und dauernd Radler von Hinten, das geht nun mal nicht gut.
 Drum einfach auf die unbefestigten, unwegsamen oder ungepflegten Wege in der Natur ausweichen und schon sinkt das Konfliktpotential gegen Null. Eher im Gegenteil, man trifft immer wieder andere Naturliebhaber zum Austausch über schöne Routen, oder die Forstpolitik.


----------



## robzo (25. Oktober 2021)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ist auf der Alb echt so ein riesiges Konfliktpotential? Ich war dort bisher noch nicht mit'm Rad unterwegs, aber oft genug zu Fuß. Bisher immer ohne Probleme.
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung was in dem Artikel noch drinsteht (ist hinter einer Paywall, und die 0.99€ sind mir zu schade; ich reg mich ja doch bloß auf...), aber man kann sich seine Probleme auch herbeireden. Wie soll mit solchen Einstellungen und Parolen ein Kompromiss möglich sein? Da stösst er die Gegenseite, d.h. unter anderem uns, doch nur vor den Kopf.
> 
> ...


In dem Bericht des Gea steht sonst nix zu der Thematik, nur weitere/andere Themen der Jahresversammlung  des SAV.

Ich habe selbst noch keine ernsthaften Konflikte auf der Alb erlebt. Bin aber auch sehr defensiv unterwegs und grüße fleißig. 
Tatsächlich sehe ich aber immer mehr abgekürzte Spitzkehren und tiefere Rinnen mit Reifenspuren im Matsch bzw. Verbreiterungen ins Grün hinein mit deutlichen Reifenspuren um Matschlöcher.
Gleichzeitig begegnen mir deutlich weniger E-MTB als motorlose MTB auf den schmalen Wanderwegen, die ich befahre. Mit Motor sehe ich in der Masse Räder auf den breiteren, geschotterten Waldwegen.
Ich bin am Albtrauf um Reutlingen unterwegs, also nicht unbedingt im menschenleeren Raum.
Am Wochenende vermeide ich Hotspots oder ganz schmale Wege bzw. fahre früh, wenn es noch leer ist. Die ganz kritischen Wege fahre ich nur unter der Woche. Da hatte ich, trotz gelegentlicher Begegnungen noch keine Konflikte mit Wanderern.


----------



## Black-Under (25. Oktober 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Tatsächlich sehe ich aber immer mehr abgekürzte Spitzkehren


Dazu gab es mal eine Untersuchung hier im Siebengebirge. Diese hatte zum Ergebnis dass diese Abkürzungen von Kindern erstellt werden und Biker diese erst dann anfangen zu nutzen.


----------



## robzo (26. Oktober 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Dazu gab es mal eine Untersuchung hier im Siebengebirge. Diese hatte zum Ergebnis dass diese Abkürzungen von Kindern erstellt werden und Biker diese erst dann anfangen zu nutzen.


Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele Abkürzungen von Wanderern in den Busch getrampelt werde. Aber auch die MTB sind nicht unschuldig.
Von daher sind diese einseitigen Vorwürfe des SAV völlig daneben, werden aber sicherlich wieder auf offene Ohren und Unterstützer treffen.
Wenn ich mir nur anschaue, was bspw. Wanderer rund um Grillstellen für Verwüstung, Abholzung und Vermüllung anrichten können, ist diese Gruppe der Naturnutzer auch keine Herde von Unschuldslämmern.


----------



## dopero (26. Oktober 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Dazu gab es mal eine Untersuchung hier im Siebengebirge. Diese hatte zum Ergebnis dass diese Abkürzungen von Kindern erstellt werden und Biker diese erst dann anfangen zu nutzen.


Wurde in der gleichen Untersuchung nicht auch festgestellt, dass die Wegverbreiterungen um Matschlöcher herum zuerst von  Wanderern genutzt werden und dann eben auch von Radfahrern übernommen werden?


----------



## mw.dd (26. Oktober 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ja, denn es sind einfach mehr Nutzer geworden die nutzen wollen.


OK, dann meinst Du eher das Potential denn tatsächlich "Macht" im Sinne von politischen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (26. Oktober 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Wurde in der gleichen Untersuchung nicht auch festgestellt, dass die Wegverbreiterungen um Matschlöcher herum zuerst von  Wanderern genutzt werden und dann eben auch von Radfahrern übernommen werden?



In letzter Konsequenz ist es doch die alte Paracelsus-Weisheit: "Die Menge macht das Gift!" DIe Wege die maximal frequentiert sind, werden auch stärker beansprucht. Egal ob Wanderer oder Radfahrer und egal ob mit oder ohne Strom. Diese, wenn man es überhaupt so nennen kann, Schäden, stehen allerdings in keinem Verhältnis zu Flächenverbrauch und -Versiegelung, Erosion oder sonstigen, überwiegend menschengemachten Nutzungseinflüssen. Den herbeigeredeten Nutzerkonflikt halte ich vor diesem Hintergrund für nichts weiter als eine Nebelkerze.


----------



## raftaa (26. Oktober 2021)

Mich hat mal interessiert, ob ich kartografierte verwilderte Wege nutzen darf, die ursprünglich offensichtlich mal 2m breit waren. Dachte, ich mach damit nichts falsch, weil Weg ist Weg. Verdichtet ist der Boden eh. Die Viecher sollten wissen, dass dort Weg ist und keinen Herzkasper kriegen, wenn sie auf nen Radler treffen. Spaziergänger gibt's sowieso keine. Die Antwort des Ministeriums:

_Des Weiteren fragten Sie, ob Sie einen Weg im Wald, der mindestens 2 m war aber mit der Nichtbenutzung verwildert ist, befahren dürfen. Zudem wollten Sie wissen, ob es einen Unterscheid macht, wenn die offiziellen Wege auf Landes- oder Privatgrund liegen.

Gemäß § 37 Abs. 3 LWaldG ist das Radfahren im Wald auf Straßen und hierfür geeigneten Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nicht gestattet ist das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite. Die Beschränkungen des Radfahrens auf geeignete Wege mit mindestens 2 Metern Breite wurde eingeführt, um Konflikte mit anderen Waldfunktionen und mit anderen Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesuchern zu reduzieren.

Gemäß § 37 Abs. 3 LWaldG ist Radfahren zudem nicht auf allen Wegen, sondern nur auf „Straßen und hierfür geeigneten Wegen“ zulässig. „Hierfür geeignete Wege“ sind dauerhaft angelegte, befestigte oder naturfeste Wege mit einer erkennbaren Wegeanlage, die zumindest mit dem Pkw befahrbar sind (Fahrwege). Der Waldbesitzer (nicht der Radfahrer) entscheidet über die Geeignetheit.

Unter Zugrundelegung dieser Ausführungen müsste der „verwilderte“ Weg dennoch 2m Breite aufweisen, damit Sie ihn befahren dürfen. Der Weg muss somit anhand der aktuell vorgefundenen Breite und Beschaffenheit und nicht anhand seines ursprünglichen Zustands bewertet werden.

Abschließend ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob die offiziellen Wege auf Landes- oder Privatgrund liegen. § 37 Abs. 2 erfasst alle Waldeigentumsarten._

Sprich, ich muss auf Autobahnen fahren, damit Konflikte mit anderen Waldbesuchern vermieden werden. Das ist der einzige Grund. Wtf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marshall6 (26. Oktober 2021)

raftaa schrieb:


> Mich hat mal interessiert, ob ich kartografierte verwilderte Wege nutzen darf, die ursprünglich offensichtlich mal 2m breit waren. Dachte, ich mach damit nichts falsch, weil Weg ist Weg. Verdichtet ist der Boden eh. Die Viecher sollten wissen, dass dort Weg ist und keinen Herzkasper kriegen, wenn sie auf nen Radler treffen. Spaziergänger gibt's sowieso keine. Die Antwort des Ministeriums:
> 
> _Des Weiteren fragten Sie, ob Sie einen Weg im Wald, der mindestens 2 m war aber mit der Nichtbenutzung verwildert ist, befahren dürfen. Zudem wollten Sie wissen, ob es einen Unterscheid macht, wenn die offiziellen Wege auf Landes- oder Privatgrund liegen.
> 
> ...


Was für ein Ministerium war das den?
Da ist aber ganz viel subjektive Gesetzesauslegung drin vom Paragraphenreiter.
Hat er sich getraut mit seinem Namen zu unterschreiben?

Hier kannst du dir eine Antwort rauskopieren:


			https://www.dimb.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/O-Tone_zur_2-Meter-Regel.pdf


----------



## adsiebenaz (26. Oktober 2021)

raftaa schrieb:


> Mich hat mal interessiert, ob ich kartografierte verwilderte Wege nutzen darf, die ursprünglich offensichtlich mal 2m breit waren. Dachte, ich mach damit nichts falsch, weil Weg ist Weg. Verdichtet ist der Boden eh. Die Viecher sollten wissen, dass dort Weg ist und keinen Herzkasper kriegen, wenn sie auf nen Radler treffen. Spaziergänger gibt's sowieso keine. Die Antwort des Ministeriums:
> 
> _Des Weiteren fragten Sie, ob Sie einen Weg im Wald, der mindestens 2 m war aber mit der Nichtbenutzung verwildert ist, befahren dürfen. Zudem wollten Sie wissen, ob es einen Unterscheid macht, wenn die offiziellen Wege auf Landes- oder Privatgrund liegen.
> 
> ...



wasn kasperletheater...


----------



## raftaa (27. Oktober 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Was für ein Ministerium war das den?
> Da ist aber ganz viel subjektive Gesetzesauslegung drin vom Paragraphenreiter.
> Hat er sich getraut mit seinem Namen zu unterschreiben?
> 
> ...


Die Antwort kam von einer Bürgerreferentin vom Ministerium für Ernährung, Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz. Ich glaub, das ist das übergeordnete Ministerium für den Forst. Hab jedenfalls nichts anderes gefunden. Weiß nicht ob ich der Dame nochmal antworte. Damit halte ich die von meinen Steuergeldern finanzierte Stelle vielleicht nur von wichtigeren Aufgaben ab. Dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schad (bin ja Schwabe). Meine Frage ist ja außerdem beantwortet. Ich darf nur Wege befahren, die ein >1.8m breites, >1t schweres Auto auch befahren kann, zwecks der Fussgängerinnen, die es dort nicht gibt. Das reicht mir als Begründung, um mich zukünftig nicht dran zu halten.


----------



## robzo (27. Oktober 2021)

raftaa schrieb:


> Die Antwort kam von einer Bürgerreferentin vom Ministerium für Ernährung, Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz. Ich glaub, das ist das übergeordnete Ministerium für den Forst. Hab jedenfalls nichts anderes gefunden. Weiß nicht ob ich der Dame nochmal antworte. Damit halte ich die von meinen Steuergeldern finanzierte Stelle vielleicht nur von wichtigeren Aufgaben ab. Dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schad (bin ja Schwabe). Meine Frage ist ja außerdem beantwortet. Ich darf nur Wege befahren, die ein >1.8m breites, >1t schweres Auto auch befahren kann, zwecks der Fussgängerinnen, die es dort nicht gibt. Das reicht mir als Begründung, um mich zukünftig nicht dran zu halten.


Leider wurde in der Antwort des Ministeriums auch nicht angegeben, an welcher Stelle und von welchem zu welchem Punkt die Breite des Weges zu messen ist. Sicherlich häbe es am zugewachsenen Weg Stellen, wo die lichte Breite passt.
Aber wir wissen ja, dass die 2m-Regel sehr willkürlich ist und nur die richtige Lobby bedienen soll.


----------



## robzo (27. Oktober 2021)

Im Ländle gibt es anscheinend noch weiteren/neuen Ärger für MTB. Es geht um die Verkehrssicherungspflicht im Wald. Aufgrund einer neuen Verordnung bzw. Umstrukturierung des Forst BW ist nun anscheinend der Veranstalter von Sportveranstaltungen im Wald mit in der Pflicht, die Verkehrssicherungspflicht herzustellen. Sonst gibt es keine Genehmigung. Das kann für viele MTB-Veranstaltungen das Aus bedeuten. Zudem, wenn ich es richtig im Artikel verstanden habe, die Auflagen von Größe der Teilnehmerzahl und Art der Veranstaltung abhängen. MTBer sind da dann mehr gefordert, als bspw. Läufer.
Im Artikel unten wird vom Forst bspw. als Grund dafür angegeben, dass es für Radfahrer gefährlicher ist, wenn ein Ast auf dem Weg liegt. Egal scheint zu sein, dass Läufer wie Biker gleichermaßen gefährdet sind, wenn ein Ast gerade herunterfällt (und nicht schon liegt). Sehr bedenklich für MTB-Wettkämpfe und evtl. ein erster Schritt, um über die Verkehrssicherungspflicht nun doch die Biker aus dem Wald zu bringen. wenn die waldtypischen Gefahren evtl. plötzlich doch nicht mehr abgedeckt sind...
Evtl. können @ciao heiko  oder @Sun on Tour das mal einschätzen?


----------



## damage0099 (27. Oktober 2021)

Geil 😅😅👌🏻👌🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -colt- (27. Oktober 2021)

JUHU! Wir bilden einen Arbeitskreis!


----------



## Derivator22 (27. Oktober 2021)

jojo schrieb:


> Selten so ein bullshit gehört. Aber das freut natürlich den Albvereins-Altvorderen wenn Biker gegen Biker stänkern.


Wenn es eBiker und Pedelecs fernhalten würde, wäre mir jedes Mittel recht um ehrlich zu sein. Absolute Plagen!


----------



## Das-Licht (27. Oktober 2021)

liquidnight schrieb:


> E-Bike-Fahrer erzeugen mehr Schäden als die Fußkraft-Radler.


Der  Albverein war seinerzeit federführend mit daran beteiligt, dass es in BaWü eine 2-Meter Regel gibt. Damls gab es noch keine E-bikes. So viel zur Sinnhafigkeit Deiner Aussage.


----------



## Das-Licht (27. Oktober 2021)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Pedelecs bis 25km/h gelten als Fahrrad, Fahrräder benötigen kein Versicherungskennzeichen. E-Bikes bis 20km/h gelten als Leichtmofa, solche bis 25km/h als Mofa; beide benötigen ein Versicherungskennzeichen und für Mofas gilt Helmpflicht. Für alles was darüber hinaus geht wird ein Führerschein benötigt.
> 
> Plädiert der Herr Rauchfuß für eine Kennzeichenpflicht für Fahrräder?


..."für Mountainbikes..." steht ja so da, in dem von Dir zitierten Beitrag.


----------



## JensDey (27. Oktober 2021)

Dann bin ich sehr gespannt, ob es den OBM nächstes Jahr stattfinden kann.


----------



## JensDey (27. Oktober 2021)

Das Zeichen/ Wort_ § _ist im Falle der 2mR eine Farce. Es dient einzig der Willkür zugunsten einer Seite: "wenn ihr schön brav und lieb seid, wird nix negatives passieren".
Und wir müssen uns auch noch beugen. Denn würden wir diese Willkür, ob das Gesetz umgesetzt wird, als Diskussionsgrundlage verwenden, könnte das ganz schnell ein Bumerang werden.

Die Interpretation der Bürgerreferentin vom Ministerium für Ernährung, Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz erscheint mir durchaus stimmig. Leider.


----------



## Marshall6 (27. Oktober 2021)

Das habe ich am Sonntag zum ersten mal gesehen, sehr stabil das Schild. War am Hohenhewen, war zu Fuß mit Hund unterwegs. Der Weg ist ein S2-S3, aber mit Rücksichtnahme auf andere Wegnutzer bzw. Unter der Woche gut fahrbar.
Am anderen Ende des Weges steht der ca 15 Jahre alte Vorgänger des Schild, Überschrift ist „Waldweg“, restlicher Text gleich. 
Habe mich hier selbst als Fußgänger diskriminiert gefühlt, war ja nicht Wanderer sondern einfach nur spazieren.


----------



## robzo (27. Oktober 2021)

@Marshall6 @damage0099

Nicht als Kritik verstehen, ich bin nur neugierig:

Ihr habt meinen Post oben mit der Verkehrssicherungspflicht mit "Hahaha" kommentiert. Warum das?
Ärger, Wut, Traurig hätte ich bei dem Thema verstanden, aber so?
Vielleicht könnt ihr mich kurz aufklären.


----------



## jojo (27. Oktober 2021)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Wenn es eBiker und Pedelecs fernhalten würde, wäre mir jedes Mittel recht um ehrlich zu sein. Absolute Plagen!


Dann it’s dir nicht zu helfen.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Oktober 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> @Marshall6 @damage0099
> 
> Nicht als Kritik verstehen, ich bin nur neugierig:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Mein ‚hahaha‘ ist auf den Zeitungsartikel bezogen.
Dein Post ist interessant 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (27. Oktober 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Mein ‚hahaha‘ ist auf den Zeitungsartikel bezogen.
> Dein Post ist interessant 👍🏻


Das habe ich schon so verstanden. Aber was ist daran lächerlich? Das ist doch anscheinend taurige Realität und eher Besorgnis erregend. Für die Veranstalter kann das dramatische und teure Folgen haben.


----------



## dopero (27. Oktober 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1362506


Kann mir jemand erklären was mit „Frei für § 37 Abs. 3 und 4 LWaldG“ gemeint sein könnte?


----------



## robzo (27. Oktober 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären was mit „Frei für § 37 Abs. 3 und 4 LWaldG“ gemeint sein könnte?


Das ist genau der Abschnitt im Landeswaldgesetz mit der 2-Meter-Regel 
_
(3) Das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen (auch mit Motorantrieb), das Radfahren und das Reiten im Wald sind nur auf Straßen und hierfür geeigneten Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nicht gestattet sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und auf Fußwegen, das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen. _


----------



## damage0099 (27. Oktober 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon so verstanden. Aber was ist daran lächerlich? Das ist doch anscheinend taurige Realität und eher Besorgnis erregend. Für die Veranstalter kann das dramatische und teure Folgen haben.


Ist sarkastisch gemeint.
In diesem Sinne sollte diese Problematik an die EU übergeben werden.
Ich kann nur noch lachen, den Kopf schütteln und mich natürlich eisern an die 2m-Regel halten.
Statt Multitool ist jetzt n Meterstab im Rucksack 🤩


----------



## dopero (27. Oktober 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Abschnitt im Landeswaldgesetz mit der 2-Meter-Regel
> _ …_


Was in den Absätzen steht, war mir schon klar.
Aber was soll eben das „Frei für“ in dem Zusammenhang bedeuten? Das „Frei“ hebt doch normal irgendeine Beschränkung auf.


----------



## JensDey (27. Oktober 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Leider wurde in der Antwort des Ministeriums auch nicht angegeben, an welcher Stelle und von welchem zu welchem Punkt die Breite des Weges zu messen ist. Sicherlich häbe es am zugewachsenen Weg Stellen, wo die lichte Breite passt.


Das ist nicht relevant. Da es dem Minister darum geht, dass nur befestigte Forstwege befahren werden soll, muss die Breite durchgängig 2m oder mehr betragen. So, wie es für geschotterte befestigte Forststrassen meist zutrifft.


----------



## robzo (28. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das ist nicht relevant. Da es dem Minister darum geht, dass nur befestigte Forstwege befahren werden soll, muss die Breite durchgängig 2m oder mehr betragen. So, wie es für geschotterte befestigte Forststrassen meist zutrifft.


Schon klar, dass das die Intention ist. Allerdings ist das nirgends im Gesetz oder an anderer Stelle festgeschrieben.
Insbesondere bei Wegen, die nicht direkt von Bäumen und Felswänden/Abhängen eingegrenzt werden, ist das ja spannend. Gilt die Breite des getrampelten Weges, oder der Meter links und rechts bis zum Gebüsch o.ä. auch, da dort ebenfalls gelaufen/geradelt werden kann/könnte....


----------



## raftaa (28. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das ist nicht relevant. Da es dem Minister darum geht, dass nur befestigte Forstwege befahren werden soll, muss die Breite durchgängig 2m oder mehr betragen. So, wie es für geschotterte befestigte Forststrassen meist zutrifft.


Nein, in der Antwort der Bürgerreferentin steht, dass es darum geht, Fussgänger vor Radfahrerinnen zu schützen. Dafür will man gewährleisten, dass beide Platz haben. Was absurd ist, weil ein Radler kaum mehr Platz braucht als der Fussgänger und sicher nicht mit einem Auto gleichgesetzt werden kann.


----------



## JensDey (28. Oktober 2021)

Und das ist auf geschotterten Forstwegen am einfachsten gegeben.


robzo schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das nirgends im Gesetz oder an anderer Stelle festgeschrieben.


Wird es auch nicht mehr geben: denn ich glaube, dass dieses Gesetz so heute nicht mehr entstehen würde und jede weitere Veränderung den kompletten Paragraphen in Frage stellen würde.
Ggf eine VwV wie in Bayern. Daran glaube ich jedoch auch nicht.

Aber raftaa könnte bzgl der Defintion der Breite nachfragen, ob die schmalste oder breiteste Stelle gemeint ist.

Oder es halt einfach lassen. Denn dieses Gesetzschwurbel ist halt einfach nur willkürlich und einseitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raftaa (28. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Und das ist auf geschotterten Forstwegen am einfachsten gegeben.
> 
> Wird es auch nicht mehr geben: denn ich glaube, dass dieses Gesetz so heute nicht mehr entstehen würde und jede weitere Veränderung den kompletten Paragraphen in Frage stellen würde.
> Ggf eine VwV wie in Bayern. Daran glaube ich jedoch auch nicht.
> ...


Ach, die Dame lass ich wie gesagt in Ruhe. Tät die Frage vielleicht an die Legislative stellen. Die Politik muss sich ja was dabei gedacht haben und es erklären können... *Hüstel
Mal ne andere Frage: geklagt wurde gegen die Regelung noch nicht, oder?


----------



## JensDey (28. Oktober 2021)

raftaa schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: geklagt wurde gegen die Regelung noch nicht, oder?


Es ist doch ein Gesetz und keine Regelung. Welche Instanz wäre für eine Klage zuständig?
Der Landtag als Legislative wäre der erste Ansprechpartner, denke ich.


----------



## McBaren (28. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Welche Instanz wäre für eine Klage zuständig?


Wurde hier auch schon diskutiert. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht. Die Aussichten dass das Waldgesetz verfassungswidrig ist sind sehr hoch - nur braucht man einen Fall (Jemand bekommt ein Bußgeld) der durch alle Instanzen klagt. Es gibt ein DIMB Papier dazu.


----------



## JensDey (28. Oktober 2021)

McBaren schrieb:


> Wurde hier auch schon diskutiert. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht.


Dass wir für ein bisschen Trail so weit gehen müsse...


McBaren schrieb:


> Die Aussichten dass das Waldgesetz verfassungswidrig ist sind sehr hoch


Wäre tatsächlich auch meine Vermutung


McBaren schrieb:


> - nur braucht man einen Fall (Jemand bekommt ein Bußgeld) der durch alle Instanzen klagt.


Arbeite über 25y daran. 😉


----------



## sibu (29. Oktober 2021)

McBaren schrieb:


> Wurde hier auch schon diskutiert. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht. Die Aussichten dass das Waldgesetz verfassungswidrig ist sind sehr hoch - nur braucht man einen Fall (Jemand bekommt ein Bußgeld) der durch alle Instanzen klagt. Es gibt ein DIMB Papier dazu.


Wäre das Landeswaldgesetz (dort sind die 2 m drin) oder Rahmengesetz des Bundes der Stein des Anstoßes? Im ersten Fall wäre das Landverfassungsgericht die Adresse, im anderen Falle Karlsruhe.


----------



## McBaren (29. Oktober 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Wäre das Landeswaldgesetz (dort sind die 2 m drin) oder Rahmengesetz des Bundes der Stein des Anstoßes? Im ersten Fall wäre das Landverfassungsgericht die Adresse, im anderen Falle Karlsruhe.





			https://www.dimb.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/O-Tone_zur_2-Meter-Regel.pdf
		



			https://www.dimb.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Wegbreitenregelungen_im_Lichte_des_Grundgesetz.pdf
		


Das wurde in diesem Thread hier schon alles rauf und runter diskutiert. 

Wie hier schon einmal von mir geschrieben: Falls ich jemals ein Bußgeld für das Fahren auf meinen Heimwegleins bekommen sollte, dann hab ich mir fest vorgenommen den Rechtsweg durchzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (29. Oktober 2021)

So einfach und schnell, wie du verlinkst, ist es wohl doch nicht: 25y später hat sich nix geändert.
Das sind die harten Fakten!


----------



## McBaren (29. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> So einfach und schnell, wie du verlinkst, ist es wohl doch nicht: 25y später hat sich nix geändert.


Hat es jemals ein Bußgeld gegeben?


----------



## JensDey (30. Oktober 2021)

Nein, natürlich nicht. Und hier schon gar nicht.
Ich hatte bisher nur eine Aufforderung, einen sehr schmalen Wanderweg nicht zu benutzen. Kontakte auf schmalen Wegen außerhalb unseres Hotspots habe ich selten.
Und beim letzten war es so, dass ich am Anfang direkt vorgelassen wurde.
Am ehesten treffe ich Fußvolk _auf_ den legalen Wegen.
Warum? Weil schöne Trails Uphill _auch_ für Spaziergänger beschwerlich sind. Gewandert wird hier kaum.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

danke an alle die sich die Mühe machen dem MLR die richtigen Fragen zu stellen. Es ist zu beobachten, dass das MLR selbst nicht weiß, wie denn die 2-Meter zu messen wären. Von daher versucht man sich jetzt mit dem Begriff der "Eignung" von Wegen heraus zu reden. Die Argumentation nur ein Forstweg sei zum Radfahren geeignet, dürfte dabei nicht haltbar sein. Das ergibt sich schon daraus, dass nach §37.3 die Forstbehörde Ausnahmen von der 2-Meter-Regel genehmigen kann. Nach der Argumentation des MLR würden diese genehmigen schmalen Wege, wie z.B. in Baiersbronn, aber dann trotzdem "ungeeignet" sein. D.h. die Forstbehörde würde zum Radfahren ungeeignete Wege freigeben. Könnte man bei der Dame mal nachfragen, wie denn dann die "Eignung" dieser Wege plötzlich zustande kommt und warum das dann nicht auf ähnliche schmale Wege im Wald übertragbar ist.

Des weiteren entscheidet über die Freigabe nach §37.3 die Forstbehörde, und nicht der Waldbesitzer.

Es gibt hier im Forum auch einige Threads zur Rechtslage in Bayern, wo man sich zum Thema der Wegeeignung unterhält. Siehe dazu auch die unsere Kommentierungen am Ende der Seite zur Rechtslage in Bayern.








						Bayern
					

Bayerische Verfassung




					www.dimb.de
				




Bezüglich des Artikels zu Sportveranstaltungen war es bereits jetzt schon so, dass den Veranstalter eine Sorgfaltspflicht trifft. Der einzig mir zu dem Thema bekannte Fall ist dieser








						Sturz bei Wanderung: Veranstalter ist nicht verpflichtet, Wanderwege ständig zu kontrollieren - Mein Nachbarrecht
					

Den Veranstalter organisierter Wanderungen trifft zwar grundsätzlich die Pflicht, eine Wanderstrecke an besonders problematischen Stellen auf ihre gefahrlose Begehbarkeit zu prüfen. Eine daraus resultierende Haftung für Körperschäden kann der Veranstalter auch nicht wirksam in einer...




					mein-nachbarrecht.de
				



Ich würde erachten, dass auch bei einer Veranstaltung der Teilnehmer damit rechnen muss, dass Gefahren aus der Natur bestehen. Sollte das anders gesehen werden, so würde die Veranstalterhaftpflichtversicherung ggf. den Schaden regulieren.

Das ForstBW die Pflichten jetzt so weit ausweitet, dass eine Baumkontrolle vorgeschrieben wird, halte ich daher für überzogen. Denn es würde ja der Veranstalter und nicht ForstBW haften. So lange die Veranstalterhaftpflichtversicherung den Veranstalter abdeckt, sehe ich da kein Risiko bei Forst BW


----------



## robzo (1. November 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke an alle die sich die Mühe machen dem MLR die richtigen Fragen zu stellen. Es ist zu beobachten, dass das MLR selbst nicht weiß, wie denn die 2-Meter zu messen wären. Von daher versucht man sich jetzt mit dem Begriff der "Eignung" von Wegen heraus zu reden. Die Argumentation nur ein Forstweg sei zum Radfahren geeignet, dürfte dabei nicht haltbar sein. Das ergibt sich schon daraus, dass nach §37.3 die Forstbehörde Ausnahmen von der 2-Meter-Regel genehmigen kann. Nach der Argumentation des MLR würden diese genehmigen schmalen Wege, wie z.B. in Baiersbronn, aber dann trotzdem "ungeeignet" sein. D.h. die Forstbehörde würde zum Radfahren ungeeignete Wege freigeben. Könnte man bei der Dame mal nachfragen, wie denn dann die "Eignung" dieser Wege plötzlich zustande kommt und warum das dann nicht auf ähnliche schmale Wege im Wald übertragbar ist.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, Du hast die Problematik, die im Zeitungsartikel steht, falsch interpretiert.

In dem Zeitungsartikel steht, dass die Veranstalter des AlbGold-Trophy-Rennens gezwungen waren, den Staatswald links und rechts der Rennstrecke auf Totholz prüfen und entsprechende Bäume fällen zu lassen, sonst hätte es keine Gestattung gegeben, das Rennen hätte nicht stattgefunden. Das hat 5.000 Euro  gekostet.

Das klingt für mich nicht danach, als ob man sich so etwas sparen könne, weil es über die Versicherung des Veranstalters eh abgedeckt ist (sonst hätten es sich die Trochtelfinger bestimmt gespart). 

Man bekommt ja die Gestattung für das Rennen gar nicht, wenn man die Prüfung und Sicherung nicht nachweisen kann. Die Versicherung des Veranstalters spielt ja erst danach eine Rolle, wenn es eine Gestattung gibt.

Je nachdem, wie lang die Rennstrecke im Wald verläuft und in welchem Zustand dieser dort ist, kann das finanziell ja ins Uferlose gehen. Das können Veranstalter nicht bezahlen und werden die Rennen daher absagen.

Ob dies rechtlich haltbar ist, wäre jetzt interessant.


----------



## ciao heiko (1. November 2021)

Sehe ich anders. Es ist richtig, dass es die Gestattung nur gibt, wenn der Veranstalter bereit ist die aus dem Rennen entstehende Verkehrssicherungspflicht zu übernehmen. Das könnte man so in den Vertrag schreiben und damit wäre der Grundbesitzer, also Forst BW, aus der Haftung. Und das ist ja das Ziel, welches Forst BW berechtigterweise hat, dass sie durch eine Fremdveranstaltung nicht in Haftung kommen.

Die Frage ist aber, wie hoch der Kontrollumfang ist. Wie in dem verlinkten Urteil dargestellt, hat ein Veranstalter eine erhöhte Sorgfaltspflicht. Aber er muss nicht vor allen in der Natur vorkommenden Gefahren warnen. Es ist den Teilnehmern ja bewusst, dass sie sich in der Natur bewegen. Sollte es doch zu einem Unfall kommen, dann würde im Einzelfall geprüft werden, ob der Geschädigte Ansprüche hat, weil Sorgfaltspflichten nicht eingehalten wurden. Hier würde die Veranstalterhaftpflicht den Fall an sich ziehen und abwehren, bzw. regulieren.

Die Veranstalterhaftpflicht wäre nur dann von der Leistung frei, wenn der Veranstalter trotz besserem Wissen seinen Sorgfaltspflichten nicht nachgekommen wäre. Bislang ist es nicht üblich das Strecken derart intensiv auf Baumschäden vorab geprüft werden. Damit wäre die Veranstaltung ausreichend versichert.

Für Forst BW als Gestattungsgeber sollte das doch ausreichen, weil ihr Interesse, nicht in Haftung zu kommen, damit abgedeckt ist. Warum die Anforderungen hier deutlich hochgesetzt wurden ist aus der Rechtsprechung nicht zu begründen. Es wäre ausreichend, wenn wie bisher üblich, die aus der Veranstaltung entstehende Haftung allgemein an den Veranstalter übertragen würde, aber der Kontrollumfang nicht festgeschrieben würde. Dann gilt der bisher übliche Kontrollumfang als ausreichend, bis es evtl. mal ein neues Urteil gibt, welches eine neue Richtung vorgibt.

Gut an dem Artikel ist, dass das Thema bis an das MLR zur Prüfung hochgereicht wurde. Da bleibt zu hoffen, dass dort der Sachverhalt anders gesehen wird.

Wir haben eine ähnliche Vorgehensweise von den bay. Staatsforsten, die bei MTB Strecken vom Betreiber eine regelmäßige Baumschau fordern. Damit werden die Anforderungen so hoch gesetzt, dass es für Betreiber kaum umsetzbar ist. Bei der Gestattung von Wanderwegen wird in den Verträgen hingegen nur allgemein die entstehende Haftung übertragen. Das halte ich auch bei MTB Strecken für ausreichend.

Das wäre im Prinzip so, als wenn du eine Gestattung haben willst, mit dem PKW durch den Wald zu fahren. Für die draus entstehende Gefahren sollte es für den Gestattungsgeber ausreichend sein, wenn dein Auto verkehrssicher und haftpflichtversichert ist. Wenn der Forst jetzt ohne schlüssige Begründung fordert, dass dein Auto vor jeder Fahrt eine weitere Prüfung zur Verkehrssicherheit durchführen muss, dann darf man sich schon die Frage stellen, ob das nicht überzogen ist.


----------



## robzo (1. November 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Es ist richtig, dass es die Gestattung nur gibt, wenn der Veranstalter bereit ist die aus dem Rennen entstehende Verkehrssicherungspflicht zu übernehmen. Das könnte man so in den Vertrag schreiben und damit wäre der Grundbesitzer, also Forst BW, aus der Haftung. Und das ist ja das Ziel, welches Forst BW berechtigterweise hat, dass sie durch eine Fremdveranstaltung nicht in Haftung kommen.
> 
> Die Frage ist aber, wie hoch der Kontrollumfang ist. Wie in dem verlinkten Urteil dargestellt, hat ein Veranstalter eine erhöhte Sorgfaltspflicht. Aber er muss nicht vor allen in der Natur vorkommenden Gefahren warnen. Es ist den Teilnehmern ja bewusst, dass sie sich in der Natur bewegen. Sollte es doch zu einem Unfall kommen, dann würde im Einzelfall geprüft werden, ob der Geschädigte Ansprüche hat, weil Sorgfaltspflichten nicht eingehalten wurden. Hier würde die Veranstalterhaftpflicht den Fall an sich ziehen und abwehren, bzw. regulieren.
> 
> ...


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Die Veranstalter in Trochtelfingen haben aber zunächst in Kauf genommen, das Geld auszugeben und die Prüfung durchzuführen.
Andere Veranstalter kapitulieren da evtl., weil das Geld nicht da ist.

Bis der Sachverhalt auf höchster Ebene geklärt ist, und dann auch noch möglichst entsprechend Deiner Auslegung, kann dauern. Und wenn doch anders entschieden wird...

Ich sehe das aktuell weniger "entspannt" als Du, hoffe aber, dass Du Recht behältst.


----------



## mw.dd (1. November 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> dann darf man sich schon die Frage stellen, ob das nicht überzogen ist.





ciao heiko schrieb:


> Für Forst BW als Gestattungsgeber sollte das doch ausreichen


Ich glaube, Du hast das Problem nicht verstanden: Wenn der Gestatter die Genehmigung an eine solche Bedingung knüpft, kann man im Ernstfall nichts machen, denn einen Rechtsanspruch auf die Genehmigung gibt es nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (1. November 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du hast das Problem nicht verstanden: Wenn der Gestatter die Genehmigung an eine solche Bedingung knüpft, kann man im Ernstfall nichts machen, denn einen Rechtsanspruch auf die Genehmigung gibt es nicht.


Es handelt sich in diesem Fall aber um die Landesforsten, die letztlich die öffentlichen staatlichen Wälder im Sinne der Bürger zu verwalten haben. Auch wenn es keinen Rechtsanspruch gibt, so sollte es doch möglich sein im Landesforst Sportveranstaltungen abzuhalten. Deshalb hat die Sache eine politische Dimension und ich bin froh darüber, dass der Fall an das Ministerium weitergereicht wurde, wo man sich der Problematik offenbar bewusst ist. 
Sollte es irgendwann nicht mehr möglich sein solche Veranstaltungen durchzuführen, dann wäre das ein Verlust für die Gesellschaft. Ich werden den Fall auch mal an meinen Kontakt im Kultusministerium weiterleiten, ob die davon wissen. Die sollten ein Interesse haben, dass Sportveranstaltungen möglich sind und die Auflagen nur so hoch sein sollen, wie unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## mw.dd (1. November 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es handelt sich in diesem Fall aber um die Landesforsten, die letztlich die öffentlichen staatlichen Wälder im Sinne der Bürger zu verwalten haben. Auch wenn es keinen Rechtsanspruch gibt, so sollte es doch möglich sein im Landesforst Sportveranstaltungen abzuhalten. Deshalb hat die Sache eine politische Dimension und ich bin froh darüber, dass der Fall an das Ministerium weitergereicht wurde, wo man sich der Problematik offenbar bewusst ist.
> Sollte es irgendwann nicht mehr möglich sein solche Veranstaltungen durchzuführen, dann wäre das ein Verlust für die Gesellschaft. Ich werden den Fall auch mal an meinen Kontakt im Kultusministerium weiterleiten, ob die davon wissen. Die sollten ein Interesse haben, dass Sportveranstaltungen möglich sind und die Auflagen nur so hoch sein sollen, wie unbedingt notwendig.


Ich glaube kaum, dass sich das die Förster vor Ort selber ausgedacht haben. Da gibt's sicher irgendeine Anweisung von ziemlich weit oben.
Vermutlich aber nicht aus dem Kultusministerium...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (20. November 2021)

Ich hab's im Lokalforum schon geschrieben: Der Nationalpark Schwarzwald soll erweitert werden.

Pressemitteilung bei Land und Nationalpark:








						Beteiligungsprozess für Weiterentwicklung des Nationalparks Schwarzwald
					

Die Weiterentwicklung des Nationalparks Schwarzwald soll von einer breit angelegten und transparenten Bürgerbeteiligung unterstützt werden. Die Landesregierung will den Nationalpark stärken. Er steht für eine einzigartige Landschaft und ist wichtiger Rückzugsort für die Tiere und Pflanzen...




					www.baden-wuerttemberg.de
				












						Weiterentwicklung soll von Beteiligungsprozess begleitet werden
					






					www.nationalpark-schwarzwald.de
				




Aus der Pressemitteilung: "Wie eine Weiterentwicklung basierend auf fachlichen Kriterien konkret aussehen kann, soll nun in einem breit angelegten, transparenten Beteiligungsprozess ausgearbeitet werden. Die bestehenden Gremien des Nationalparks - Rat und Beirat - werden das Projekt eng begleiten. Darüber hinaus bekommen alle interessierten Bürgerinnen und Bürgern des Landes und insbesondere der Region ausführlich Gelegenheit, sich über den Prozess zu informieren und ihre Ideen und Anregungen einzubringen.

Eine erste Möglichkeit dazu bietet eine repräsentative Umfrage zum Thema Weiterentwicklung, die das Umweltministerium beauftragen wird. Zudem ist die Einrichtung eines Bürgerforums geplant. Dabei bekommen zufällig ausgewählte Bürgerinnen und Bürger - paritätisch aus ganz Baden-Württemberg sowie aus der Region um den Nationalpark - die Chance, das weitere Verfahren intensiver zu begleiten."

Ich bin gespannt was da rauskommt.


----------



## -colt- (20. November 2021)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was da rauskommt.


Nichts gutes. Zumindest nicht für Biker, Wanderer, Leute auf Trekkingtour, Land- und Fortwirtschaft, und auch für alle sonstigen Nutzer nicht. Das ist ein schöner Sticker für den Tourismus und was für Leute aus der Stadt, die können das aus der Ferne gut finden, weil da "wird die Natur erhalten". Der Schwarzwald ist aber seit hundert Jahren Kulturlandschaft.


----------



## ciao heiko (20. November 2021)

Ich lese es eher so, dass die Ziele des Nationalparkes weiter entwickelt werden sollen, aber nicht die Fläche. Für Radfahrer und Wanderer ist es schon jetzt in der ganzen Fläche so, dass eine restriktives Wegekonzept herrscht. Es ist zu befürchten, dass insbesondere in den Kernzonen weiter Wege ausgedünnt werden. 


			https://www.nationalpark-schwarzwald.de/fileadmin/Mediendatenbank_Nationalpark/PDFs/NLP_WegeKonzept_MAR2017.pdf
		


Ich hatte seinerzeit bei Wegekonzept mitgearbeitet, aber die Widerstände waren enorm hoch. Es war schon schwierig das wenige was es an offiziellen Wegen gibt zu bekommen. Der Beteiligungsprozess hat die Mountainbiker wenig berücksichtigt, wie auch eine Untersuchung der Uni-Hohenheim zeigt.


			https://komm.uni-hohenheim.de/fileadmin/einrichtungen/komm/PDFs/Komm/Case-Studies/AUSZUG_Pra_sentation_Nationalpark_Schwarzwald_red.pdf


----------



## /dev/random (21. November 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> Nichts gutes.


Vermutlich. Mein vorletzter Besuch dort oben hat einen nachhaltigen schalen Nachgeschmack hinterlassen. Im Nationalpark war ich bisher nur zu Fuß rund um den Wildsee unterwegs. Die Grinden dort oben sind teilweise mit Holzzäunen direkt am Wegrand abgesperrt, damit hab ich auch erstmal kein Problem. Wenn dich die "Ranger" dann aufdringlich unaufdringlich abwartend in den Blick nehmen, weil Du am Wegrand ein Bild machen willst und dazu direkt an den Zaun herantrittst... Das Bild hab ich dann nicht gemacht. Ich war schon in einigen anderen deutschen Nationalparks, aber in keinem hab ich mich so unwillkommen gefühlt wie im Schwarzwald.

<edit>
Eine Nacht drüber schlafen und mir fällt auf, daß ich schon öfter im Nationalpark unterwegs war. Bewusst, im Sinne von "ich geh in den Nationalpark", war ich eben nur am Wildsee.
</edit>



ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich lese es eher so, dass die Ziele des Nationalparkes weiter entwickelt werden sollen, aber nicht die Fläche. Für Radfahrer und Wanderer ist es schon jetzt in der ganzen Fläche so, dass eine restriktives Wegekonzept herrscht. Es ist zu befürchten, dass insbesondere in den Kernzonen weiter Wege ausgedünnt werden.


In der Pressemitteilung steht's doch direkt drin:


> Von Nachteil ist, dass der rund 10.000 Hektar große Nationalpark bislang aus zwei Teilgebieten besteht. Ministerin Walker: „Deshalb ist es sinnvoll und notwendig, das Großschutzgebiet inhaltlich und räumlich weiterzuentwickeln - aus naturschutzfachlichen Gründen, um die Bedeutung des Nationalparks für Bildung, Erholung und die Region weiter zu stärken und um den europäischen und internationalen Zielen zum Schutz der Biodiversität gerecht zu werden.“


Und ganz am Schluss:


> Die Biodiversitätsstrategie der Europäischen Union (EU) sieht vor, bis in neun Jahren 30 Prozent der Länderflächen als Schutzgebiete auszuweisen; davon zehn Prozent mit strengen Kriterien, die vor allem Wildnis-Gebiete und Nationalparks erfüllen.
> 
> Baden-Württemberg kommt derzeit auf rund drei Prozent der Landesfläche. Mit beiden Gebietsteilen zusammen erfüllt der Nationalpark lediglich die von der Internationalen Union zum Schutz der Natur vorgeschriebene Mindestgröße von 10.000 Hektar. Eine Erweiterung des Nationalparks ist daher ein wichtiger Beitrag zur Stärkung des Prozessschutzes, sodass Natur Natur sein kann.


Ich versteh das so, daß die beiden Teilgebiete verschmolzen werden sollen. In der Samstagsausgabe der BNN ist ein Interview mit Thekla Walker, das wird auf der ersten Seite mit der Überschrift "Teilgebiete sollen verschmelzen" angerissen. Das Interview ist hier online verfügbar (aber hinter einer Paywall...).



ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich hatte seinerzeit bei Wegekonzept mitgearbeitet, aber die Widerstände waren enorm hoch. Es war schon schwierig das wenige was es an offiziellen Wegen gibt zu bekommen.


Ich hab das damals am Rande mitverfolgt. Danke für deine Arbeit!


----------



## ciao heiko (25. August 2022)

*Umfrage: Sind Sie für eine Abschaffung der Zwei-Meter-Regel? *

Der Reutlinger Generalanzeiger stellt heute diese Frage auf seiner Startseite. Im baden-württembergischen Waldgesetz ist Radfahren auf »geeigneten Wegen« gestattet, allerdings nur auf Wegen, die breiter als zwei Meter sind. Bitte rege an der Umfrage beteiligen. (Ein bisschen auf der Seite runter scrollen) 






						Reutlinger General-Anzeiger - Startseite - gea.de
					

Die wichtigsten Nachrichten-Themen aus Reutlingen, Metzingen, Tübingen und der Region Neckar-Alb im Überblick beim Reutlinger General-Anzeiger. Nachrichtenartikel, Bildergalerien, Videos und mehr. Hier mehr erfahren!




					www.gea.de


----------



## JensDey (25. August 2022)

55% Nein, 34 Ja für Abschaffung. 
😡


----------



## robzo (25. August 2022)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Umfrage: Sind Sie für eine Abschaffung der Zwei-Meter-Regel? *
> 
> Der Reutlinger Generalanzeiger stellt heute diese Frage auf seiner Startseite. Im baden-württembergischen Waldgesetz ist Radfahren auf »geeigneten Wegen« gestattet, allerdings nur auf Wegen, die breiter als zwei Meter sind. Bitte rege an der Umfrage beteiligen. (Ein bisschen auf der Seite runter scrollen)
> 
> ...





JensDey schrieb:


> 55% Nein, 34 Ja für Abschaffung.
> 😡


Da sollte man schnell noch etwas mehr Werbung machen...


----------



## JensDey (25. August 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Da sollte man schnell noch etwas mehr Werbung machen...


Schlimm genug, dass es nötig ist. Bornierte A*********r, bornierte. 😡


----------



## -colt- (25. August 2022)

Aktuell "nur noch" bei 51% nein.... Ich vermute, dass dort bisher nicht sooo viele abgestimmt haben. Also auf geht`s! Abstimmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (25. August 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Schlimm genug, dass es nötig ist. Bornierte A*********r, bornierte. 😡


Dabei war gestern die Doppelseite zu dem Thema im GEA recht gut, ausgewogen und eher pro Abschaffung...


----------



## -colt- (25. August 2022)

Die Seiten sind leider hinter einer Paywall.


----------



## robzo (25. August 2022)

-colt- schrieb:


> Die Seiten sind leider hinter einer Paywall.


...und bei mir leider schon im Altpapier, sorry.

Es waren verschiedene Artikel unter anderem auch mit Zitaten und Infos von Heiko/der DIMB.
Auch ein Interview mit dem Chef des Schwäbischen Alb Tourismus aus Münsingen (Mountainbiker und gegen die 2-Meter-Regel). Ein Kommentar eines Gea-Redakteurs war klar für die Abschaffung.
Sogar Hinweise darauf, dass der Schwäbische Albverein evtl. nicht mehr so eisern zur Regel steht, wie vor ein paar Jahren.
Nur Forst und Jagd dagegen. Außerdem die Chefin des Tourismusverbandes Mythos Schwalb. Die fand die Regel gut.

Insgesamt so gefühlt 80% gegen die Regel.

Ich habe den Link/Heikos Hinweis mal auf facebook bei den Mountainbikern Schwäbische Alb geteilt.

Aber vielleicht habt ihr auch noch Möglichkeiten.

Die DIMB-Seite auf facebook wäre auch gut, fals @ciao heiko das noch nicht getan hat.


----------



## Dahigez (25. August 2022)

Es wird langsam…


----------



## Hockdrik (25. August 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Chef des Schwäbischen Alb Tourismus (Mountainbiker und gegen die 2-Meter-Regel)





robzo schrieb:


> Chefin des Tourismusverbandes Mythos Schwalb. Die fand die Regel gut.


Läuft beim Tourismus.


----------



## -colt- (25. August 2022)

Das zeigt doch ziemlich deutlich, dass bei dem Thema fast ausschließlich persönliche Neigungen eine Rolle spielen. Sonst könnten Akteure mit gleichen Interessen nicht zu so fundamental gegensätzlichen Einschätzungen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H33 (25. August 2022)

Hallo Heiko, 

vielleicht noch in die Lokalforen BaWü kopieren, dann ist die Reichweite vielleicht noch etwas höher

Grüße H33


----------



## ciao heiko (25. August 2022)

Danke für die Unterstützung. Sieht jetzt ja ganz gut aus. Ich habe es über Facebook auch auf diversen Seiten geteilt.
Der Reutlinger Generalanzeiger hatte das Thema aufgegriffen und auch bei uns angefragt. Das hier ist einer der Artikel. Leider hinter Paywall.








						Sollte die umstrittene Zwei-Meter-Regel für Radfahrer abgeschafft werden? - Weitere Nachrichten - gea.de
					

Im baden-württembergischen Waldgesetz ist Radfahren auf »geeigneten Wegen« gestattet, allerdings nur auf Wegen, die breiter als zwei Meter sind. In ...




					www.gea.de


----------



## Ghoste (26. August 2022)

Sollte auch mit mehreren Endgeräten funktionieren. 



robzo schrieb:


> Da sollte man schnell noch etwas mehr Werbung machen...





H33 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> vielleicht noch in die Lokalforen BaWü kopieren, dann ist die Reichweite vielleicht noch etwas höher
> 
> Grüße H33


----------



## -colt- (26. August 2022)

Sieht aktuell schon besser aus:


----------



## JensDey (26. August 2022)

Erfolgreich vorge  t.


----------



## Deleted 615890 (31. Oktober 2022)

Fahrrad-Unfall.net - Dietze & Partner - Rechtsanwälte - Olbernhau und Zschopau / Erzgebirge
					

Fahrrad-Unfall.net - Dietze & Partner - Rechtsanwälte, Die Kanzlei im Erzgebirge, mit Sitz in Olbernhau und Zschopau



					www.fahrrad-unfall.net
				




Stichwort 2m Regel


----------

